# Marathon Weekend 2019



## lhermiston

A bit premature? Oh well.

Marathon Weekend is Jan. 9-13, 2019. Registration opens Tuesday, April 17, 2018.


----------



## FlashAM7

Running my first marathon at WDW on Sunday! Hopefully next year I will be running Dopey!


----------



## lhermiston

FlashAM7 said:


> Running my first marathon at WDW on Sunday! Hopefully next year I will be running Dopey!



Good luck! 2017 was my first. Hoping to do my first Dopey next year!


----------



## camaker

Paging @roxymama to the Dopey courtesy phone...


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Paging @roxymama to the Dopey courtesy phone...



I've never heard of this Dopey thing?  This is such a new concept for me.  I'll have to research more into it!  
Is this a new ride? Do you get a free FP for Seven Dwarfs mine train?  Is this a character breakfast?


----------



## roxymama

Also I wish they'd move registration back to October 8th 2017 or so.  For scaredy-cat babies such as myself.  
What is this April nonsense????


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Also I wish they'd move registration back to October 8th 2017 or so.  For scaredy-cat babies such as myself.
> What is this April nonsense????


Hey it was February this last year...


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Also I wish they'd move registration back to October 8th 2017 or so.  For scaredy-cat babies such as myself.
> What is this April nonsense????


Actually April is back to “normal” runDisney registration times...crazy as it seems.


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Also I wish they'd move registration back to October 8th 2017 or so.  For scaredy-cat babies such as myself.
> What is this April nonsense????



What’s to be a scaredy-cat baby about? I’m sure you’re in better shape than I am and better at following an actual training plan (my “run when I feel like it plan” didn’t go so well) and I’m about to finish my fifth of these things.

(Sorry, all the cool kids seem to be on board with this particular instance of peer pressure and I desperately want to fit in)


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Hey it was February this last year...


April is 10000000x better than February. April gives me a fighting chance to save money and commit to it!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Hey it was February this last year...



That's what I thought! My initial thought was, "What's this April business?" I want to commit to Dopey sooner rather than later!


----------



## roxymama

Barca33Runner said:


> What’s to be a scaredy-cat baby about? I’m sure you’re in better shape than I am and better at following an actual training plan (my “run when I feel like it plan” didn’t go so well) and I’m about to finish my fifth of these things.
> 
> (Sorry, all the cool kids seem to be on board with this particular instance of peer pressure and I desperately want to fit in)



To be honest...I'm more scared of asking my family for a 5+ day vacation that really isn't one for them...so probably would be me going by myself.  So it may be easier to ask them if I can just go to run the full, maybe.  It's less about the physical running part than it is about the inconveniencing everyone big time with the expo and the early morning wake-ups and me being a nap-zombie and then wanting to hang with my internet fam.  Stuff I am not inconvenienced by at all if I wasn't hung up on making everyone else around me happy.
Sigh...So I got a lot to think about in the next few months.

Now if I can spin it as a "Girls trip" it may be easier.  But still...asking for 5 days away is a lot more than just a couple like with Tink.  I'd appreciate any help figuring this whole part out.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> To be honest...I'm more scared of asking my family for a 5+ day vacation that really isn't one for them...so probably would be me going by myself.  So it may be easier to ask them if I can just go to run the full, maybe.  It's less about the physical running part than it is about the inconveniencing everyone big time with the expo and the early morning wake-ups and me being a nap-zombie and then wanting to hang with my internet fam.  Stuff I am not inconvenienced by at all if I wasn't hung up on making everyone else around me happy.
> Sigh...So I got a lot to think about in the next few months.
> 
> Now if I can spin it as a "Girls trip" it may be easier.  But still...asking for 5 days away is a lot more than just a couple like with Tink.  I'd appreciate any help figuring this whole part out.


Oh I totalllllllly feel you here. Especially with it being literally right after the holidays. I worry about getting work off, and who is coming with me. Ideally would like my hubby to come with at least, but I foresee it being just me and begging someone to let me sleep on their hotel room floor.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Oh I totalllllllly feel you here. Especially with it being literally right after the holidays. I worry about getting work off, and who is coming with me. Ideally would like my hubby to come with at least, but I foresee it being just me and begging someone to let me sleep on their hotel room floor.



Yeah, totally gotta workshop this one and draw up some play by plays and run through all scenarios!!!


----------



## WDWNY

meant to put this in the 2018 thread! sorry


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> To be honest...I'm more scared of asking my family for a 5+ day vacation that really isn't one for them...so probably would be me going by myself.  So it may be easier to ask them if I can just go to run the full, maybe.  It's less about the physical running part than it is about the inconveniencing everyone big time with the expo and the early morning wake-ups and me being a nap-zombie and then wanting to hang with my internet fam.  Stuff I am not inconvenienced by at all if I wasn't hung up on making everyone else around me happy.
> Sigh...So I got a lot to think about in the next few months.
> 
> Now if I can spin it as a "Girls trip" it may be easier.  But still...asking for 5 days away is a lot more than just a couple like with Tink.  I'd appreciate any help figuring this whole part out.



My plan is to still try to make this a family trip, probably the last *big* Disney family trip for a while. My wife is pursuing nursing school and the girls are getting older, so getting away from school will be tougher. We're going to spend a week down there. The plan had been to go Wednesday to Wednesday with the races in the middle, but due to my wife's class schedule, it's going to be Monday to Monday with the post-marathon celebration at Ohana and HEA being our final fling. Even with the races in the morning, I think we can make it a good family trip. Fortunately, 2/4 mornings I'll be back from racing before my family is even awake.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm planning to do this one in 2019. Just realized it's over my anniversary so even more reason to celebrate


----------



## bevcgg

I am in for Dopey 2019! Can't wait!!! 
Planning to run 1.4 on expo morning for a total of 50 miles to celebrate my 50th B-day.
I will be glued to all the posts this weekend cheering everyone on from Denver!
Sending "warm" wishes to everyone there!


----------



## CDKG

Hi everyone! I've been running Disney since Wine & Dine 2013, but mostly on the west coast. With the cancellation of the DL races I've had to rethink my race calendar for 2018 and beyond. Unfortunately, it was too late for 2018 Marathon weekend. Princess does not interest me and the dates for Dark Side just don't work for me. As much as I love Wine & Dine (I ran it 3 years in a row), I am holding out for the return of a night race or the 10th Anniversary (2019). So, I decided to stay local in 2018.

I have always wanted to participate in WDW Marathon weekend, but it was too close to SW Light Side (and before that, Tink). I saw the cancellation of the Disneyland races as my big chance! So, my next runDisney weekend will be Marathon Weekend in January 2019! The Pluto themed 5k is a sure thing for this dog lover. For a second race, I'm leaning towards the full marathon. It would most likely be a one-and-done. But, there is nowhere else I would want to run 26.2! 

I look forward to following everyone participating this weekend and chatting with all of you in anticipation of next year's event!


----------



## mankle30

2019 Woo!!!! Wife and I are planning the trip and she's planning to do her first 5K (I'll try my hand at dopey)!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Probably us.  Depends on how my husband's first marathon goes.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> Hi everyone! I've been running Disney since Wine & Dine 2013, but mostly on the west coast. With the cancellation of the DL races I've had to rethink my race calendar for 2018 and beyond. Unfortunately, it was too late for 2018 Marathon weekend. Princess does not interest me and the dates for Dark Side just don't work for me. As much as I love Wine & Dine (I ran it 3 years in a row), I am holding out for the return of a night race or the 10th Anniversary (2019). So, I decided to stay local in 2018.
> 
> I have always wanted to participate in WDW Marathon weekend, but it was too close to SW Light Side (and before that, Tink). I saw the cancellation of the Disneyland races as my big chance! So, my next runDisney weekend will be Marathon Weekend in January 2019! The Pluto themed 5k is a sure thing for this dog lover. For a second race, I'm leaning towards the full marathon. It would most likely be a one-and-done. But, there is nowhere else I would want to run 26.2!
> 
> I look forward to following everyone participating this weekend and chatting with all of you in anticipation of next year's event!



Welcome! The 2017 marathon was my first and it’s so much fun! So much, in fact, you might be rethinking your “one and done” stance pretty quickly.


----------



## Bree

I’m in for my first ever marathon!  At this point I’m too scared to even think of adding on any of the other races.


----------



## Greatfalls

I decided to do next year's marathon, which will be my first marathon (at age 57).  I'm doing this year's half, which will be my 4th, all since 2016 (2016 Wine and Dine, 2017 Virginia Wine, 2017 Hershey, 2018 Disney).  While I do halfs and 10-milers for time (8:30-8:50 pace), my current plan is to do the full more for fun and not worry too much about time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Loved seeing this thread! 

I am hoping to make the 2019 WDW Marathon my first!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Also I wish they'd move registration back to October 8th 2017 or so. For scaredy-cat babies such as myself.
> What is this April nonsense????


Yes. I am hoping to sign up for "just" the marathon and know it doesn't usually sell out right away, so I'm debating if I have more time past April to make my final choice. 




roxymama said:


> To be honest...I'm more scared of asking my family for a 5+ day vacation that really isn't one for them...so probably would be me going by myself.  So it may be easier to ask them if I can just go to run the full, maybe.  It's less about the physical running part than it is about the inconveniencing everyone big time with the expo and the early morning wake-ups and me being a nap-zombie and then wanting to hang with my internet fam.  Stuff I am not inconvenienced by at all if I wasn't hung up on making everyone else around me happy.
> Sigh...So I got a lot to think about in the next few months.
> 
> Now if I can spin it as a "Girls trip" it may be easier.  But still...asking for 5 days away is a lot more than just a couple like with Tink.  I'd appreciate any help figuring this whole part out.



I appreciate you saying this, because I think it's true for many of us. The runDisney weekends are a different kind of "vacation" for sure.


----------



## ANIM8R

Bree said:


> I’m in for my first ever marathon!  At this point I’m too scared to even think of adding on any of the other races.



From my experience (and others on this board) I've found that training for a marathon more than covers training for the Dopey...just throw a few back-to-back training weekends in there!

If I can do it, ANYBODY can do it!


----------



## ANIM8R

I was originally thinking about stopping after the 5th Dopey...but now I'm starting to re-think that. If, for no other reason, the weather has just gotta be better next year, right???


----------



## 2girlsR2good

I'm in! I did the 2017 marathon as my first, was also a milestone birthday for me and we made it a family vacation. Really wishing I was there this year. Have a friend with a milestone birthday in 2019 and she wants to run the 2019 as her first to mark the occasion. So, we're making it a girls trip, following roxymama's logic. 

We did the Disneyland half this fall and I got the coast to coast and that motivated her (I think).  

Last year, I was worried about being swept and it was such a relief to get to HS and *know *I was going to make it. I trained for over a year to go from being able to run 3 miles to the full.  I did several training runs over 20, so I felt well prepared, but still anxious. I've got a few more halves under my belt now, and I'm looking forward to enjoying the next full a bit more, kwim? Looking forward to planning with all of you to discuss running in the cold, the heat, the inevitable setbacks and general encouragement.

Lifting a mug of hot chocolate to all those running 2018!


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> From my experience (and others on this board) I've found that training for a marathon more than covers training for the Dopey...just throw a few back-to-back training weekends in there!
> 
> If I can do it, ANYBODY can do it!



This is what I’m counting on! I have two marathons under my belt (three in April, hopefully). I’m hoping that experience makes doing my first dopey fairly easy.


----------



## lhermiston

Just put my deposit down on a room at Port Orleans for marathon weekend 2019. I don’t even care that it’s a year away!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Just put my deposit down on a room at Port Orleans for marathon weekend 2019. I don’t even care that it’s a year away!



Did you call to do that? I haven't see it as an option on the WDW website?


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Did you call to do that? I haven't see it as an option on the WDW website?



Travel agent.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Did you call to do that? I haven't see it as an option on the WDW website?



You can call WDW or go through your TA.


----------



## bevcgg

So I found myself in Target today "eyeing" possible cold weather layers for next year.
Anyone else???


----------



## lhermiston

bevcgg said:


> So I found myself in Target today "eyeing" possible cold weather layers for next year.
> Anyone else???



Not Target, but I’ve thought about hitting up Goodwill for throwaway stuff. I have a pretty good supply of warm running layers that I’ll keep.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> Not Target, but I’ve thought about hitting up Goodwill for throwaway stuff. I have a pretty good supply of warm running layers that I’ll keep.



I ran the super-frigid 2017 WDW Marathon (starting temp of about 30ish with Wind Chill). Got a throwaway sweat shirt for $3 at the used clothing store before heading to Florida and it was the best $3 I spent.


----------



## bevcgg

mankle30 said:


> I ran the super-frigid 2017 WDW Marathon (starting temp of about 30ish with Wind Chill). Got a throwaway sweat shirt for $3 at the used clothing store before heading to Florida and it was the best $3 I spent.



I have thought about finding some bathrobes from Goodwill for that same reason!


----------



## lhermiston

mankle30 said:


> I ran the super-frigid 2017 WDW Marathon (starting temp of about 30ish with Wind Chill). Got a throwaway sweat shirt for $3 at the used clothing store before heading to Florida and it was the best $3 I spent.



Yup. Ran that too. Sacrificed my high school track sweatshirt to that race.


----------



## Ariel484

Big recommendation - get a throwaway top with a hood. Makes such a difference if it’s cold and windy!


----------



## bumbershoot

roxymama said:


> It's less about the physical running part than it is about the inconveniencing everyone big time with the expo and the early morning wake-ups and me being a nap-zombie and then wanting to hang with my internet fam



If they come...

Have them go to a park instead of the expo. 
Get a big enough room, or two rooms, so you can have your sleep. (I rented the Music family room in 2014). 
You go nap and they can play elsewhere. 
Basically make it two trips. One for you and one for them.


To give my experience as inspiration...Dh gets to be Dance Dad for  our son’s dance convention over Princess weekend. I’ll probably leave Wednesday night and he'll work from home Thursday and Friday, they’ll go to the convention Friday and he’s on duty all weekend. I think he’s taking off Monday or working from home again, and I get home Monday night. 

Im using a bunch of our Dvc points for it and I barely even “asked”. Of course this is my third year of it. 

Then again they’ve been sending me on solo trips since DS was 3. We’re all used to it, and they do things like sleep in the living room and rough house and such.


----------



## BoilerGirl91

I’m tentatively in for the marathon. It will be my first and is a couple weeks before my 50th Birthday, so a good way to celebrate. I am going to wait until after my late April 10 miler to see what kind of POT I get to decide. 

I would really like my whole family to come, but my daughters have high school mid-terms the Monday after the marathon. So it will probably just be me and the hubby. We are talking about Fri-Mon and no parks, but maybe a club level room. So just chilling, eating, drinking and the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Big recommendation - get a throwaway too with a hood. Makes such a difference if it’s cold and windy!


Amen!


----------



## MissMarzenia

Hoping to do 5k and 10k and my friend is aiming for half marathon. We are wondering if Dreams Unlimited Travel can book those if we book our stay with them? Anyone knows?  I tried to find a faq but no luck.
Thanks and counting down to the next trip to WDW <3


----------



## Bree

MissMarzenia said:


> Hoping to do 5k and 10k and my friend is aiming for half marathon. We are wondering if Dreams Unlimited Travel can book those if we book our stay with them? Anyone knows?  I tried to find a faq but no luck.
> Thanks and counting down to the next trip to WDW <3



You’re on your own even if you book a stay with them.


----------



## CDKG

I had a dream last night that I was running the marathon (I'm only 1 year, 1 week, and 1 day early!) it was still early on (MK), but I was running slow and steady and feeling good. However, I wasn't prepared. For some reason I was running with my handbag across my body and my only fuel/supplies were the things I happened to have inside. Whoever was running with me was starting to struggle and I remember thinking I don't want to run the rest of this thing by myself!

Good luck to everyone running the marathon tomorrow!


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> I had a dream last night that I was running the marathon (I'm only 1 year, 1 week, and 1 day early!) it was still early on (MK), but I was running slow and steady and feeling good. However, I wasn't prepared. For some reason I was running with my handbag across my body and my only fuel/supplies were the things I happened to have inside. Whoever was running with me was starting to struggle and I remember thinking I don't want to run the rest of this thing by myself!
> 
> Good luck to everyone running the marathon tomorrow!



It might be a *little* early for race anxiety dreams, but I’m sure most of the people on this forum could relate!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> It might be a *little* early for race anxiety dreams, but I’m sure most of the people on this forum could relate!


Clearly my thoughts are in Florida with those running this weekend. It has been fun following along!


----------



## 1lilspark

I want to try all weekends out eventually but with registration the week of dark Side I’m sure unless I have a running buddy enabling me this weekend in 19 will be a pass


----------



## Ellie_

If the half is on the Saturday again then it'll fall on my birthday! It's fate, hopefully I'll be ready to run. Can't wait!


----------



## lhermiston

Ellie_ said:


> If the half is on the Saturday again then it'll fall on my birthday! It's fate, hopefully I'll be ready to run. Can't wait!



The half will indeed be on Saturday.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> A bit premature? Oh well.
> 
> Marathon Weekend is Jan. 9-13, 2019. Registration opens Tuesday, April 17, 2018.



I will be there!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I'm wearing my 2017 marathon, I'm cheering my fellow marathoners on from afar, I have a 12-mile run later today and it's FINALLY going to be above 20 degrees! So, without further adieu, let's christen this thread with the first Sundays are for Disney of 2018!

(Note for anyone new to this, Sundays are for Disney is a weekly Disney/running/runDisney related question that I'll post each week. You can still answer all week long, the questions will just be posted on Sundays.)

What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?

Running-wise, I want to stay healthy, complete my third marathon at the end of April and end the year trained and healthy for Dopey 2019. More specifically, I'd like to PR my April marathon with a time closer to 4 hours (current PR is 4:22).

My Disney goals, outside of Dopey training, are just involving my family in planning a great trip for 2019.


----------



## Bree

*What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?*

Get back into running shape. I’m not super fast, but at my peak my pace was averaging 9:45-10 minutes.  As of today’s 4 mile run I’m at 11:45.  I want to run more 1/2 marathons and start training for the 2019 WDW marathon.  I need to learn more about fueling my body during long runs.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?


My running goals for the first half of 2018 are to PR my winter and spring races (15k and 10k in March, 10 miler in April, culminating with a half marathon in June). I have made a couple of changes to my training that will hopefully help me reach this goal injury free!

My runDisney goals begin with registering for the WDW 5k and my first full marathon in April! Hopefully the work I'm doing now will set me up for a successful marathon training cycle this fall.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm hoping that by April I'll know how many (if any) vacation days I'll have available in 2019.



lhermiston said:


> What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?



Running:
- 700 miles
- (maybe) Get back to runDisney 
- (maybe) Qualify for guaranteed entry for the 2019 NYC marathon 

Disney:
- Get back to Disneyland!!! 
- (maybe) Return to rD


----------



## mankle30

Ellie_ said:


> If the half is on the Saturday again then it'll fall on my birthday! It's fate, hopefully I'll be ready to run. Can't wait!



Mine too!

Goals for 2018:

Be able to run for all of 2018 (rather than have to go in fits and starts because of injuries and random illnesses). 
Run Dopey 2019
Get close to PRs that are now approaching a decade old.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

My Sundays are for Disney answer:

I ran my first full marathon at Disney in 2017. Thought it would be a one and done, but now my goal is to do another. I want to have more fun the second time around--get some photos and not worry about getting swept. To that end, I've signed up for a half in April that I'd like to PR and submit for proof of time. Goal is to finish in 2:45, which would be lightening speed for me.


----------



## lovingeire

Greatfalls said:


> I decided to do next year's marathon, which will be my first marathon (at age 57).  I'm doing this year's half, which will be my 4th, all since 2016 (2016 Wine and Dine, 2017 Virginia Wine, 2017 Hershey, 2018 Disney).  While I do halfs and 10-milers for time (8:30-8:50 pace), my current plan is to do the full more for fun and not worry too much about time.



What is the Virginia Wine?  I live in the Hershey area now and did Hershey half in 2016.  Hoping to do the 10K in April and the half there in 2018.



lhermiston said:


> What are your Disney or running related resolutions for 2018? Or, if resolutions aren't your thing, what Disney/running goals do you have for this year?



1.  Consistently train for W&D Two Course Challenge 2018
2.  PR local races in Hershey and Harrisburg
3.  Train for my first marathon (2019?) or just go big and go home and do Dopey 2019?
4.  Train while remaining healthy from knee/foot issues.
5.  Lose weight (with a focus on diet)


----------



## lovingeire

Ok, I can't even believe I'm saying this, but I am considering my first full (yikes) in 2019, or possibly going big or going home and doing Dopey.  I had originally planned on this year, but the early registration, coupled with a lot of knee issues made 2018 a bad choice for me.  Hoping 2019 will be better!


----------



## lhermiston

2girlsR2good said:


> My Sundays are for Disney answer:
> 
> I ran my first full marathon at Disney in 2017. Thought it would be a one and done, but now my goal is to do another. I want to have more fun the second time around--get some photos and not worry about getting swept. To that end, I've signed up for a half in April that I'd like to PR and submit for proof of time. Goal is to finish in 2:45, which would be lightening speed for me.



My plan is to do the 5k and half “just for fun,” put maybe 80 percent effort into the 10k and go all out for the half. I don’t know how that will work out, but I’m looking forward to finding out!


----------



## bevcgg

Sundays are for Disney

My RD goal for this year is to officially register for Dopey 2019 and faithfully follow the Galloway training plan!
And to run the most expensive Disney race- Castaway Cay in June


----------



## Greatfalls

lovingeire said:


> What is the Virginia Wine?  I live in the Hershey area now and did Hershey half in 2016.  Hoping to do the 10K in April and the half there in 2018.



One of the Destination Races that are at wine venues (e.g., Napa, Sonoma, Santa Barbara).  It's the first weekend in June.  The course is kind of meh, as it doesn't really go through vineyards, but they have a local wine and music festival after the race.


----------



## hotblooded

My goal for 2018 is to PR in the 10K (set in 2013) and Half (set in 2014). The larger goal behind that is to train consistently, which hasn’t happened since I started running in 2007. I love food and being lazy too much. 

I’m probably in for the half marathon next year, since it’s my favorite race in the world. I’ve run it solo every year it’s been offered since 2012, although 2018 was my favorite yet because my boyfriend and I did it together.


----------



## Steveg2112

2018 goal is to go sub 2 hrs in Dark Side 1/2 in April (did 2:02 this weekend), this will be my third half. Then start training for what will be my first full at next years marathon weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

Great to see so many people planning their first fulls/Dopeys/etc. A year ago was my first full and my first Dopey kicks off almost one year from today.


----------



## bumbershoot

1lilspark said:


> but with registration the week of dark Side



That’s interesting timing on their parts, but it’s on Tuesday before the weekend starts, so why not try? 



bevcgg said:


> Sundays are for Disney
> 
> My RD goal for this year is to officially register for Dopey 2019 and faithfully follow the Galloway training plan!
> And to run the most expensive Disney race- Castaway Cay in June



Go bigger and more expensive; do the paid-actually-5k on castaway on the cruise after marathon weekend! 

(If they continue that cruise)


----------



## Calfan

Right now, I'm planning to do the half at 2019 WDW Marathon weekend, but I'm toying with the idea of doing the full. Will most likely be the half...


----------



## 1lilspark

bumbershoot said:


> That’s interesting timing on their parts, but it’s on Tuesday before the weekend starts, so why not try?


Cause Week of 4/15 I'm already off Saturday (it's my one guaranteed day off for the week) and am taking off Thursday and Friday for Light Side (and possibly taking a partial day off Wednesday so I don't have to close) I can't afford taking off Tuesday as well that week though if I happen to be on break or get off of work and there are spots available we'll see how ambitious I'm feeling LOL....
I'm planning to do the half (or full if I feel comfortable with trying) in 2022 so I can run through the castle during the 50th celebration.


----------



## Nole95

All those that ran this year can tell you how cold it was waiting around.  My wife and I thought it was perfect running weather, but not perfect weather for standing around for 2+ hours.

As soon as we saw how cold it might be and prior to leaving, we bought mylar blankets from Amazon, throwaway clothes from Walmart as well as some very cheap flannel blankets.  Enough for all four days of racing.  Best money we spent the whole weekend.  We were able to stay pretty warm while waiting around.  We'd basically sit in the corrals all bundled up until we absolutely had to stand.

That's the best advice I can give for those running next year.


----------



## lhermiston

Nole95 said:


> All those that ran this year can tell you how cold it was waiting around.  My wife and I thought it was perfect running weather, but not perfect weather for standing around for 2+ hours.
> 
> As soon as we saw how cold it might be and prior to leaving, we bought mylar blankets from Amazon, throwaway clothes from Walmart as well as some very cheap flannel blankets.  Enough for all four days of racing.  Best money we spent the whole weekend.  We were able to stay pretty warm while waiting around.  We'd basically sit in the corrals all bundled up until we absolutely had to stand.
> 
> That's the best advice I can give for those running next year.



I agree completely. It’s been cold the past two marathon weekends and the safe bet seems to be stocking up on cold gear and throwaway layers. 

I’ve already asked my wife to keep a lookout for sweatshirts or hoodies on sale or at consignment stores.


----------



## LikelyLynae

@lhermiston im here for the party


----------



## LSUlakes

Nole95 said:


> All those that ran this year can tell you how cold it was waiting around. My wife and I thought it was perfect running weather, but not perfect weather for standing around for 2+ hours.



I will be running the marathon in 2019, and anyone worried about the cold shouldn't be because the last time I ran the race it was 68-70 degrees and 1,000,000 % RH. It has been great marathon weather since then. 2019 will be the year of singlets!!!! I really hope it isnt though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

My "Sundays Are for Disney" response is a bit tardy- sorry! I was so enthralled with following all things marathon weekend! 

Disney Goal: Commit to Marathon Weekend
Running Goal: I am equal parts excited and terrified about signing up for the full, so once (if?) I confirm, my running year will be focused on preparing for that. I'd like to get a proof of time for <5:30 (my last half was 2:38, so I am awfully close).


----------



## croach

I’m tentatively planning for Dopey in 2019. The dates this time make it easier for me to take off the extra days needed but we’ll see how the year gets going.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

I'm in....looking at half and maybe 10k as well.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> @Keels and @FFigawi are taking a hiatus(note I said hiatus) on runDisney


Yeah... Keels said she was done for good and now its just a hiatus...


----------



## lhermiston

Once upon a time, I was "one and done," too... we've seen how that worked out.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Once upon a time, I was "one and done," too... we've seen how that worked out.


At first I was thinking maybe I'll just do the Marathon or Goofy next year. Now I am thinking maybe Dopey again. That might mean no D23 expo though. I really do love Marathon Weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> At first I was thinking maybe I'll just do the Marathon or Goofy next year. Now I am thinking maybe Dopey again. That might mean no D23 expo though. I really do love Marathon Weekend.



And one of these years, the weather is bound to be a little more Florida-like for the marathon, right? I'd be pretty psyched with low to mid-50s.

Seems like you better come on down next year. Just in case.


----------



## lhermiston

P.S. Marathon weekend kicks off one year from today (not that I'm already counting down or anything).


----------



## mrsg00fy

What a fun weekend! We have been home for half an hour and I can't wait for marathon weekend again. I'm not sure which races yet but I'm thinking probably not Dopey again.


----------



## bellanotte10

I’m out. After the pneumonia and downpour 10k of 2016, the cancelled half of 2017 and a bunch of unrelated mishaps surrounding my first (and only) dopey.. I’ve decided this race weekend is out to get me. Fiancé will continue to run the marathon, so I will be on the course cheering you guys on. Taking requests now if you need anything (within limits)


----------



## Baloo in MI

In the blink of an eye it goes from a focus on the 2018 Marathon Weekend to the 2019 Marathon Weekend.  I am in (at this point) to continue my Dopey streak.  I am not a perfect Dopey but I do have three now.  And what is better than three Dopeys?  Well, four of course!

As for goals this year:
- Resting for the remainder of January, letting the legs heal up.
- 2000 miles
- complete my first 100 mile race (this summer)
- Complete my 9th and 10th marathon (which would be Dopey!)


----------



## dmetcalfrn

I'm in... not sure for which race or races.  My kids want to do the 5K and for the first time my DH said he would like to join in. So I'm considering the options


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I'm in the same boat as @mrsg00fy, I'm not sure which races/challenge to run but I'll be there.  I don't think another Dopey is my future but I would like to run at least the marathon, maybe Goofy. I think we need to step up our DATW game and have medals next year


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm happy to see so many people considering marathon weekend for 2019! I will hopefully and finally get to meet my online running friends!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m in for Marathon Weekend #8 and Dopey #6. After a nightmare weekend this year from a health and preparedness standpoint I need the redemption. I also endured way too much pain to keep my perfect Dopey alive to just throw it away now.

Running a half in Cleveland in May to get my PoT updated and to keep my training cycle going.

Already looking forward to the vacation as well. Excited that it’s not over New Year’s next year and plan on booking a few days after the races this time instead of an early Monday AM flight for the first time in four years.


----------



## Dis5150

Really want to come back and run Dopey not sick! (@LikelyLynae DO NOT MENTION THIS TO GREG!) We will see lol.


----------



## ZellyB

We are planning to skip marathon weekend for 2019.    Not sure if we'll come back to it again or not.  Thinking we might focus on some other races in the coming years and we do have Chicago for the fall of this year.  However, I'm going to lurk on this thread to drive myself crazy from the FOMO.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

I'm also in, just not sure what races.  Sunday's marathon was my first ever, and came on the heels of major weight loss over the past year and half.  I didn't know what to expect. Trained well, but as fate would have it, suffered anterior tibialis tendonitis during my final long rin 3 weeks ahead of the race.  I worked out the tendonitis, but essentially lost about 2/3 of my taper runs trying to get better.  So, needless to say I was a nervous wreck between downtime, the injury, and never having run a marathon.  Overall, I was happy with my performance.  It could have been better.  I over-hydrated and had to make seven (yes, that's right, 7) restroom stops.  Cost me about 20 minutes+ in time.  I never over hydrate so not sure what that was about.  Anyhow, I finished 13,555 out of 25,500 registrants and just over 20,000 finishers.  Next time, I'll know what to expect so I should be in a better position mentally to handle the race.  Thank you to everyone here that helped me thru this event!  It was an absolute awesome time!


----------



## FlashAM7

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm also in, just not sure what races.  Sunday's marathon was my first ever, and came on the heels of major weight loss over the past year and half.  I didn't know what to expect. Trained well, but as fate would have it, suffered anterior tibialis tendonitis during my final long rin 3 weeks ahead of the race.  I worked out the tendonitis, but essentially lost about 2/3 of my taper runs trying to get better.  So, needless to say I was a nervous wreck between downtime, the injury, and never having run a marathon.  Overall, I was happy with my performance.  It could have been better.  *I over-hydrated and had to make seven (yes, that's right, 7) restroom stops.  Cost me about 20 minutes+ in time.  I never over hydrate so not sure what that was about.*  Anyhow, I finished 13,555 out of 25,500 registrants and just over 20,000 finishers.  Next time, I'll know what to expect so I should be in a better position mentally to handle the race.  Thank you to everyone here that helped me thru this event!  It was an absolute awesome time!


You didn't over-hydrate, it was the cool weather. It's called "cold diuresis". I was curious about the same thing a while back. It's the body's way of preserving heat when it feels that you may be in danger of hypothermia, and makes you urinate more frequently. What were you wearing during the marathon? I usually dress warm to avoid this.


----------



## Keels

No 2019 for me ... I’ll be spending my Marathon Weekend $$$ on a NYE Cruise to Mexico with 20 or so of my friends.

We’ll see where the dates fall for 2020, but even then, I’ll likely just be there to spectate.

Anyway - I’m leaving @croach in charge of everything fun in my absence.


----------



## a-mad

Hi everybody - I've been on the boards before, but not for years (it was for our last WDW trip back in '13).  I wanted to re-join the boards as we prep for our next trip!  This time it's for our first WDW Marathon Weekend in 2019.  This is something that I've wanted to do for years.  I am an active runner and just ran my 4th and 5th marathons in 2017.  My bros-in-law and I have set our sights on running the Dopey, and it just happens to fall into one brother's 25th wedding anniversary and the 20th wedding anniversary for us other two... so this is going to be a no kids' trip, and our spouses are really looking forward to it!  We are from Utah, and the only runDisney race I've ran was the inaugural Disneyland half in 2006.  We go to DLR quite a bit, but we generally don't plan our trip around races.

One initial question for all of you experts - I know the Dopey sells out quickly, but is this something that I need to be prepped for right at registration opening to sign up as soon as it opens, or does it take longer to sell out (i.e. a few hours or the first couple of days)?  I guess I could have looked at some of the other topics, but thought you guys might be able to answer my question just as easily.  I just want to be prepared on April 19th.

Looking forward to pressing you all for more details over the coming months!  Looking forward to next year.  The countdown has begun!


----------



## Nole95

a-mad said:


> Hi everybody - I've been on the boards before, but not for years (it was for our last WDW trip back in '13).  I wanted to re-join the boards as we prep for our next trip!  This time it's for our first WDW Marathon Weekend in 2019.  This is something that I've wanted to do for years.  I am an active runner and just ran my 4th and 5th marathons in 2017.  My bros-in-law and I have set our sights on running the Dopey, and it just happens to fall into one brother's 25th wedding anniversary and the 20th wedding anniversary for us other two... so this is going to be a no kids' trip, and our spouses are really looking forward to it!  We are from Utah, and the only runDisney race I've ran was the inaugural Disneyland half in 2006.  We go to DLR quite a bit, but we generally don't plan our trip around races.
> 
> One initial question for all of you experts - I know the Dopey sells out quickly, but is this something that I need to be prepped for right at registration opening to sign up as soon as it opens, or does it take longer to sell out (i.e. a few hours or the first couple of days)?  I guess I could have looked at some of the other topics, but thought you guys might be able to answer my question just as easily.  I just want to be prepared on April 19th.
> 
> Looking forward to pressing you all for more details over the coming months!  Looking forward to next year.  The countdown has begun!



 Even with this year being the 5th Anniversary, it did not sell out quickly.  I don’t think you’ll need to worry about being on right at registration.


----------



## a-mad

Nole95 said:


> Even with this year being the 5th Anniversary, it did not sell out quickly.  I don’t think you’ll need to worry about being on right at registration.



^ good to hear.  thank you!


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> We are planning to skip marathon weekend for 2019.    Not sure if we'll come back to it again or not.  Thinking we might focus on some other races in the coming years and we do have Chicago for the fall of this year.  However, I'm going to lurk on this thread to drive myself crazy from the FOMO.





Keels said:


> No 2019 for me ... I’ll be spending my Marathon Weekend $$$ on a NYE Cruise to Mexico with 20 or so of my friends.
> 
> We’ll see where the dates fall for 2020, but even then, I’ll likely just be there to spectate.
> 
> Anyway - I’m leaving @croach in charge of everything fun in my absence.



I’m not accepting this answer from either of you. See you both in 365.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> I’m not accepting this answer from either of you. See you both in 365.



Sorry, pal, but it is what it is. It’s logistically impossible for me to make both work.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m not accepting this answer from either of you. See you both in 365.


You still have me. Maybe....


----------



## JClimacus

ZellyB said:


> We are planning to skip marathon weekend for 2019.    Not sure if we'll come back to it again or not.  Thinking we might focus on some other races in the coming years and we do have Chicago for the fall of this year.  However, I'm going to lurk on this thread to drive myself crazy from the FOMO.



Be careful about lurking... come April you may find the urge to sign up irresistible. Sometimes it's best to rip the bandaid off.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> No 2019 for me ... I’ll be spending my Marathon Weekend $$$ on a NYE Cruise to Mexico with 20 or so of my friends.
> 
> We’ll see where the dates fall for 2020, but even then, I’ll likely just be there to spectate.
> 
> Anyway - I’m leaving @croach in charge of everything fun in my absence.


How awesome your next New Year celebration will be!!

For me there will be a huge void to not see you at marathon weekend. Your story and your journey are what convinced me to even dream to try to do the dopey. You are an inspiration to me and so many others.

And if you won't be there for 2019 then you have given your hosting responsibilities to the wonderful and eminently capable @croach. See ya there mister!

The fact that you put out the possibility of even seeing you at marathon weekend 2020 makes me so happy. I will be looking for you there!

@Keels.....You rock!


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> How awesome your next New Year celebration will be!!
> 
> For me there will be a huge void to not see you at marathon weekend. Your story and your journey are what convinced me to even dream to try to do the dopey. You are an inspiration to me and so many others.
> 
> And if you won't be there for 2019 then you have given your hosting responsibilities to the wonderful @croach. See ya there mister!
> 
> The fact that you put out the possibility of even seeing you at marathon weekend 2020 makes me so happy. I will be looking for you there!
> 
> @Keels.....You rock!



Love you bunches and bunches!!

Let’s plan a trip together where we don’t run!!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Sorry, pal, but it is what it is. It’s logistically impossible for me to make both work.



“It’s kind of fun to do the impossible” - Walt Disney


----------



## lhermiston

That said, I have the utmost faith in @croach!

I just want a fun group to do the half with.


----------



## croach

mrsg00fy said:


> How awesome your next New Year celebration will be!!
> 
> For me there will be a huge void to not see you at marathon weekend. Your story and your journey are what convinced me to even dream to try to do the dopey. You are an inspiration to me and so many others.
> 
> And if you won't be there for 2019 then you have given your hosting responsibilities to the wonderful and eminently capable @croach. See ya there mister!
> 
> The fact that you put out the possibility of even seeing you at marathon weekend 2020 makes me so happy. I will be looking for you there!
> 
> @Keels.....You rock!



I’m looking forward to seeing again and DATW with you again. And Scott too if he’s along for the weekend.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> You still have me. Maybe....


Well I sure hope so!  Thanks for the Star Wars virtual reality recommendation. My guys had a blast.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> Well I sure hope so!  Thanks for the Star Wars virtual reality recommendation. My guys had a blast.


I’m fairly sure I’ll be back in some form. 

Glad they did! I was going to ask if they made it over and how they liked it.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

FlashAM7 said:


> You didn't over-hydrate, it was the cool weather. It's called "cold diuresis". I was curious about the same thing a while back. It's the body's way of preserving heat when it feels that you may be in danger of hypothermia, and makes you urinate more frequently. What were you wearing during the marathon? I usually dress warm to avoid this.


Thanks Flash!  Actually I felt like I was dressed reasonable warm - Nike pro compression pants, 2xu thermal compression top covered with a loose performance shirt.  Wore gloves (nothing heavy) at least halfway thru.  I'm usually the opposite in terms of hydration and sweat rate.  I desperately did not want to find myself thirsty during this run because I know that once you have that feeling, you're likely too late in taking in fluids and not able to catch up in time.  What you say makes sense, but I'm just not sophisticated enough to figure how the temps will relate to my body during the event.  Even though I was dressed warm, I sweat quite a bit and felt a bit cold early on with that morning wind before the sun came up.  I'll have to do more research on the topic.  Thank you for sharing that with me!  I'm looking for any advantage I can to better my time.


----------



## croach

Jim Tancredi said:


> Thanks Flash!  Actually I felt like I was dressed reasonable warm - Nike pro compression pants, 2xu thermal compression top covered with a loose performance shirt.  Wore gloves (nothing heavy) at least halfway thru.  I'm usually the opposite in terms of hydration and sweat rate.  I desperately did not want to find myself thirsty during this run because I know that once you have that feeling, you're likely too late in taking in fluids and not able to catch up in time.  What you say makes sense, but I'm just not sophisticated enough to figure how the temps will relate to my body during the event.  Even though I was dressed warm, I sweat quite a bit and felt a bit cold early on with that morning wind before the sun came up.  I'll have to do more research on the topic.  Thank you for sharing that with me!  I'm looking for any advantage I can to better my time.



I’m going to guess you probably just drank too much prior to and/or during the race, especially if you took in any coffee or soda. It was cold but it wasn’t hypothermia cold.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing again and DATW with you again. And Scott too if he’s along for the weekend.



Yeah, #ScottyTooHotty needs to be there to finish @croach ’s beers since l won’t be around to do so!


----------



## Josh D.

Me and my wife are planning to try our first runDisney event next year. Our goal is from couch to 10k. I’m really excited to train and do this thing


----------



## Chaitali

I’m joining in!  WDW marathon 2018 was supposed to be my first full but I got swept a bit after mile 20, outside WWOS.  Initially, I felt like I didn’t want to try another full.  Now, I’m pretty sure I’ll try again.  I’m not sure it will be WDW, I still have to think about that, but the chances are high I’ll give this one a try again in 2019


----------



## FlashAM7

lhermiston said:


> “It’s kind of fun to do the impossible” - Walt Disney


Literally LOL'd at work


----------



## FlashAM7

Chaitali said:


> I’m joining in!  WDW marathon 2018 was supposed to be my first full but I got swept a bit after mile 20, outside WWOS.  Initially, I felt like I didn’t want to try another full.  Now, I’m pretty sure I’ll try again.  I’m not sure it will be WDW, I still have to think about that, but the chances are high I’ll give this one a try again in 2019


So happy to hear this!!! I was very sad to read your previous post and not feeling like marathons were for you. You made it until Mile 20- that is a lot further than most people can ever say! If you finish next year, it will make the accomplishment that much more satisfying! 

If I were you, I would definitely do WDW for your marathon. It punched you in the mouth this year, now it's time to punch back! Haha


----------



## lhermiston

Josh D. said:


> Me and my wife are planning to try our first runDisney event next year. Our goal is from couch to 10k. I’m really excited to train and do this thing



Couch to 5k got me off my duff 7 or 8 years ago and I’ve never looked back. Even better to have someone do the program with you!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Chaitali said:


> Initially, I felt like I didn’t want to try another full.  Now, I’m pretty sure I’ll try again.  I’m not sure it will be WDW, I still have to think about that, but the chances are high I’ll give this one a try again in 2019



Awesome!  You can do it!  I totally get the prerace waiting factor being a detractor from the Disney Marathon, but outside that I think it is a very supportive atmosphere for a Marathon.  Plus then you would have the satisfaction of cruising right past your 2018 finishing point.  I think I can speak for the folks on this thread in saying we are here to support you and you can do this!


----------



## lhermiston

Posted this in the 2018 forum by accident. Ha ha. Too much forum juggling. 

My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races. 

At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Posted this in the 2018 forum by accident. Ha ha. Too much forum juggling.
> 
> My plan is to sign up for Dopey and take the following approach:
> 5K - 70 percent effort, emphasis on appreciating Epcot ambiance, possibly get video, few character stops
> 10k - 80+ percent effort, no stops
> Half - fun run, whatever effort that entails, stop for whatever characters I want, but not necessarily all
> Full - 100 percent, or as close to it as I can after three prior races.
> 
> At this point, I’m more focused on the accomplishment of running four straight races and enjoying the half than setting a bunch of PRs. Knowing myself and my overly competitive nature, these goals are definitely subject to change.



I put my reply in the 2018 thread and am too lazy to paste it here


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> “It’s kind of fun to do the impossible” - Walt Disney



I’m going need (in no particular order):

- To win PowerBall
- A NetJets Account
- A really great divorce lawyer

But hey, if your dreams don’t scare you they’re not big enough, amirite??


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> - To win PowerBall



I would also like to do this!



Keels said:


> - A NetJets Account



No idea what this is, or why it is difficult to obtain.



Keels said:


> - A really great divorce lawyer



This is the easiest of the 3. If I may, do this one before the power ball win.
Just kidding of course, I dont think its worth a divorce to run WDW.


----------



## Dr Q

rteetz said:


> You still have me. Maybe....



I think we were running side by side for much of the 5K, I kept trying to look at your bib to see if it said Ryan before I said anything and when I finally saw your bib you disappeared!


----------



## rteetz

Dr Q said:


> I think we were running side by side for much of the 5K, I kept trying to look at your bib to see if it said Ryan before I said anything and when I finally saw your bib you disappeared!


Oh man! I would've definitely said Hi had I known.


----------



## Dr Q

rteetz said:


> Oh man! I would've definitely said Hi had I known.



You were taking lots of pictures if I remember, so I was a little shy at interrupting anyone's grove.


----------



## rteetz

Dr Q said:


> You were taking lots of pictures if I remember, so I was a little shy at interrupting anyone's grove.


Yeah that was definitely me. I take tons of photos on course.


----------



## LSUlakes

I just became a little more committed to marathon weekend by booking our room for it today.


----------



## ANIM8R

LSUlakes said:


> Just kidding of course, I dont think its worth a divorce to run WDW.



I don't think so either but wait until the medal reveal before you make your final decision.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ANIM8R said:


> I don't think so either but wait until the medal reveal before you make your final decision.



Ha!! This made me literally "LOL."


----------



## PrincessV

I'm in! Again.  I'm thinking 10K and marathon, but might add the 5K... we'll see...


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Well, sister-in-law just texted me that she's "pretty sure" she wants her first marathon to be WDW 2019, so it looks like I'll be back!  I'm a definite no on Dopey, but I'm interested in maybe doing Goofy or the "Happy Couple Challenge" that was mentioned on the 2018 board (I seriously love that challenge name!! ) 
Excited to train and plan with y'all!!


----------



## TeeterTots

So if you asked me 1/5/18 about another marathon, I would have said, “nope, one and done....” but I’m already looking forward to Marathon #2!!

Edit....oops wrong year! Lol


----------



## PCFriar80

I'll be back again!  10K and 1/2 marathon in 2019!  Will be booking BCV on 2/9 at the 11 month window for an 8 night stay.  Look forward to the give and take on this thread for the next 51 weeks!


----------



## lhermiston

The marathon is exactly one year from today!


----------



## lhermiston

...in case anyone is as excited as me.


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you for all the tips, I am considering running my first Disney race in 2019, I have only run one race before. Thanks for inspiration on 2018 being the year of kicking butt, getting strong and losing some weight!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> ...in case anyone is as excited as me.


I just want Spring to come first...


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I just want Spring to come first...



Where's the fun in that??


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Where's the fun in that??


It is currently 9 degrees here... I can't run in that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Well, sister-in-law just texted me that she's "pretty sure" she wants her first marathon to be WDW 2019, so it looks like I'll be back!  I'm a definite no on Dopey, but I'm interested in maybe doing Goofy or the "Happy Couple Challenge" that was mentioned on the 2018 board (I seriously love that challenge name!! )
> Excited to train and plan with y'all!!


Yay!! I’m so happy to hear this!! (Maybe see you there!)


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I had so much fun last weekend spectating the marathon after running the half and really want to go back as soon as possible and actually run the marathon. I’d love to do 2019, but it’s probably not likely. I may have to wait until 2020 at the earliest. But I’ll never say never - we’ll see what happens.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> It is currently 9 degrees here... I can't run in that.



Layers, man.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Layers, man.


When it gets below like 20 I just can't anymore.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> When it gets below like 20 I just can't anymore.



Can’t fault you for that. I’m just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

run.minnie.miles said:


> (Maybe see you there!)


I hope so!!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you're all having a great weekend and staying warm. 

Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?

I have been to Disney World five times in my life, twice as a kid and three times as an adult. I've never been to another Disney property. My 2017 trip was for marathon weekend and that was my first and only runDisney event so far.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’ve been to the Disney parks too many times to count for WDW (easily 150+) and 5 times to Disneyland. 

As far as RunDisney weekends, I think we’ve both done 12 now starting in 2012. I did princess in 2015 which my husband didn’t.  He did Marathon 2018 which I didn’t. 
Star Wars Light Side 2015 2016 2017
Princess 2015, 2016
Dark Side 2016 2017
Tower of Terror 2013 (5k) 2014 
Wine and Dine 2015 2016 2017
Marathon 2018


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’ve been to the Disney parks too many times to count for WDW (easily 150+) and 5 times to Disneyland.



Wow!! Do you live nearby? 

I feel lucky to have gone as many times as I have, even if it's a relatively low number. Living in Iowa, it's not easy (read: cheap) to get down to Orlando. When I went for the first time with my wife and (then) two daughters, my wife said we would be one and done. Fortunately, she (a first-timer) fell in love with WDW just like so many of us and that has motivated us to budget and save for two more trips. 2019 will probably be our last "big" family trip to WDW, but I'm still hoping to add more solo trips for marathon weekend.


----------



## camaker

I've been to Disney World 18-20 times or so and to Disneyland twice. So far I've been to 6 RunDisney weekends so far:

Marathon Weekend 2016, 2017, 2018
Star Wars Dark Side 2016
Disneyland Half 2016, 2017


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Wow!! Do you live nearby?
> 
> I feel lucky to have gone as many times as I have, even if it's a relatively low number. Living in Iowa, it's not easy (read: cheap) to get down to Orlando. When I went for the first time with my wife and (then) two daughters, my wife said we would be one and done. Fortunately, she (a first-timer) fell in love with WDW just like so many of us and that has motivated us to budget and save for two more trips. 2019 will probably be our last "big" family trip to WDW, but I'm still hoping to add more solo trips for marathon weekend.



I grew up in Florida about 2.5 hours away and we went about every other month.  Only went twice a year in college as I was in MA.  We then lived in Georgia and a 5 hour drive away and now we live in Naples and a 3 hour drive.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I visited Disney twice as a kid and took almost 20 years between visiting again, which was for my first rD event the 2012 Marathon Weekend Half. My rD events are all in my signature. 7 Marathon Weekends and one Dark Side Weekend. I went to the parks a few years ago in February with my entire family and I visited the parks last September for an action-packed park-hopping day (Pandora & Food and Wine) and eventually MNSSHP with my niece and nephew, but those are the only times I've visited as an adult outside of rD Weekends. Never been to DL; would like to make it at some point, but not sure when that will happen.


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?



I've been to WDW at least 20 times, I think. It might be a few less than that, but around in there. I've been to Disneyland twice. 
As for rD events, not too many: 
Wine & Dine 2015 (half of a half and final night race)
Avengers 2016
Marathon Weekend 2017 2018
Disneyland Half 2017

I'm still deciding about Marathon weekend for 2019.


----------



## surfde22

I’ve been to Disney World 25+ times probably. It was seemingly the only place my parents ever wanted to go on vacation. We went to Disneyland once during the 1.5 years we lived in CA when I was a kid.  I’ve only done one runDisney event, the pseudo Dopey in 2017.


----------



## PCFriar80

Sundays are for Disney Answer:
We have been visiting WDW 2 to 3 times a year since the late 90's so let's say over 50 times.  We're BCV owners [since 2002] so that makes it easier.  We've seen attractions come and go, some good and some not so good.  We just ran our 13th WDW Marathon weekend event last weekend and will be back at it again in 2019.  I've been to Disneyland once in 1970 [pre Californian Adventure] and Californian Adventure once in 2004.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?



Marathon weekend - 2010, 2011, 2013, 2015, 2017, 2018
DL half weekend - 2010


----------



## lovingeire

lhermiston said:


> how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?



I grew up in L.A. so I have been to Disneyland more times than I can count.  I have done one Disneyland rD race - 2017 Light Side.  I'll hopefully be back home this summer and sneak in a trip to the Land with my littles then.  In my 20's I went to both Disneyland Paris and Tokyo Disneyland.  I regret not going to Hong Kong when I was there, but it was just about to open and didn't work out.  I've been to WDW 13 times and have run 6 race weekends there.  W&D weekend will be trip #14 and my 7th race weekend.  Then hoping to add in marathon weekend too!


----------



## MilesMouse

Twice to WDW in the teenage years with the family. Proposed in 2016 at WDW the same night after running my first marathon (that was a tough day!). Went to DL for this first time over Halloween for MNSSHP. Doing Star Wars in April, cruise in November and planning to sign up for Dopey 2019.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I grew up in California so most of my Disney trips have been to Disneyland.  I am not sure on the exact number, probably around 30 times.  In 2009 we moved to Michigan and have been back to Disneyland once and to Disney World 8 times with four of those trips being for Marathon Weekend (2015, 2016, 2017 & 2018).  I have also been to Disneyland Paris once.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?



WDW - 4 or 5 times. I'm too lazy too count right now l.
DL - twice, and I need to go back. I haven't been since 2012 and I miss it like crazy. Hopefully this year.
runDisney - 2 weekends, 3 races - Princess 2015 (5k) and Marathon 2016 (5K/10K). Clearly it's been too long and I need to get back to rD ASAP.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


I’ve been to WDW 11 times. I’ve done WDW marathon weekend 4 times. 

I really need to get to Disneyland and try a different race weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’ve been to WDW 11 times. I’ve done WDW marathon weekend 4 times.
> 
> I really need to get to Disneyland and try a different race weekend.



I feel like wine and dine would be fun. I’ve never gone to WDW in the fall.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I feel like wine and dine would be fun. I’ve never gone to WDW in the fall.


Wine and Dine is my plan this year which is part of the reason I am not 100% on coming back for 2019.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I've done Disneyland once as a kid and once as an adult. World I've been to 3 times, once as a teen, once when the kids were little and last week. First RunDisney event was this past marathon weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’ve been to WDW 11 times. I’ve done WDW marathon weekend 4 times.
> 
> I really need to get to Disneyland and try a different race weekend.



So you're looking forward to a trip to Paris, then?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> So you're looking forward to a trip to Paris, then?


I wish but my college budget won't allow that just yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> So you're looking forward to a trip to Paris, then?



We're doing Paris in 2019!  I may be starting on my pre-trip report today since I'm stuck at home with a dog with a sprained front paw and need to keep him calm and lazy.

We're also doing Paris after 2 weeks of indulging in France.  Do we want to take bets on how slow that half marathon will be for my husband?


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Sundays are for Disney:
WDW x9
Disneyland x3 (once for D23 Expo in 2015)
Tokyo Disney & Seas x1
Shanghai Disney x1

RunDisney
2015 Wine & Dine
2016 Inagural Dark Side Challenge +5K
2018 Dopey
upcoming (that I'm registered for) - First Order Challenge 2018


----------



## TeeterTots

Sunday is for Disney:

I’ve been to WDW a dozen times and my runDisney races include:
2016 W&D HM
2017 Princess 5K
2017 W&D 10K
2018 marathon 
2018 DS HM (upcoming)


----------



## Nole95

I grew up in Miami, so I went to Disney more times than I can count.

Our daughter had her first trip at age 3 back in 2007.  Since then, with the kids, we have gone in 2007, 2010, 2013, 2015, 2016, 2017.

As for RD events:
2012 W&D
2014 Marathon Weekend
2014 Disneyland Half Weekend
2015 Marathon Weekend
2016 Dark Side
2017 Marathon Weekend
2018 Marathon Weekend


----------



## BoilerGirl91

Sundays are for Disney:

First trip to WDW was in 1983 with a school group. 

8 times to WDW with my own family. 

Marathon weekend 2019 will be my first runDisney event. Looking forward to it after reading everyone’s comments/trip reports on last weekend.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I've been to WDW at least once, often twice, a year since my first trips a kid in 1986.  I've had a few years with 3 trips, and I lived in Orlando for my first year of college at UCF.  I'd guess I have 45-50 trips total?  My family members are all Disney people, my parents first joined DVC in 1994 when I was in college and my siblings still in lower school grades as Christmas break was the only common vacation and having points made it more affordable (back then it was $55/point!) to go that time of year.  Now my husband and kids enjoy it too.  However, as of last year, we have started cutting back to once a year, as we have other places we want to go and other experiences we want to enjoy as a family. 

As for runDisney events, I have done Princess weekend (the Glass Slipper Challenge plus the 5k in 2 of 3 years) times in 2014, 2015 and 2016.  I did Avengers Infinity Challenge + 5k in 2015 so I could get my Coast to Coast medal.  My husband and kids joined me for that 5k and it was so fun doing it as a family.  I just attended my first Marathon weekend last weekend.  I did the 10k and full.  I honestly thought it would be one and done for me, as it is really tough schedule wise for our family.  But, I had so much fun I am sure I will do it again.  I do want to do Dopey someday, maybe 2020?  I never would have started running regularly if it hadn't been for runDisney, so it seems fitting I can't seem to drag myself away.  As both a wine fan and a Star Wars fan, I'd like to do those two weekends, but with our new 1 Disney trip a year policy it may take a while to get to them all.  Unlike some I really enjoyed running in Anaheim as well for Avengers, so I do hope rD brings those races back.


----------



## Chaitali

I know we went to Disney World and Disneyland when I was a kid but I'm not sure of the number of times.  I think it was around 4 or 5.  As an adult, I've been to Disney World 6 times and Disneyland twice.  As for Run Disney events, Tower of Terror 10 miler 2014, Wine and Dine half 2015, Dark Side half 2017, Infinity Gauntley challenge 2017, Disney World marathon 2018.


----------



## ef22

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you're all having a great weekend and staying warm.
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?
> 
> I have been to Disney World five times in my life, twice as a kid and three times as an adult. I've never been to another Disney property. My 2017 trip was for marathon weekend and that was my first and only runDisney event so far.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone![/QUOTE
> I've been to Disneyland one time and Disneyworld over 20 times.  I've done the following Rundisney events
> 
> Marathon - 2018, 2016
> Wine & Dine 1/2 Marathon - 2017, 2016
> Star Wars Dark Side 1/2 Marathon - 2017, 2016


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> I wish but my college budget won't allow that just yet.



Do a "Study Abroad" course and get school to pay the transportation!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


I honestly lost count years ago... I've gone to Disneyland 1-3 times a year since 1975 (I like to say I grew up Disney). My first trip to WDW was in 1998 and I've gone back every year or two since (twice in 2014). Finally, I've been to Disneyland Paris twice, in 2007 an 2016.

I've participated in 12 runDisney weekends:
Wine & Dine (2013, 2014, 2015)
Tinker Bell (2014, 2015, 2016, 2017)
Disneyland Half Weekend - 10k only (2014)
Star Wars LS (2015, 2016, 2017)
Disneyland Paris (2016)

I'm looking forward to adding WDW Marathon weekend to that list!


----------



## LikelyLynae

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


I’ve been to DL twice, 1996 & 2005. 
I’ve been to WDW maybe 6 times, it’s hard to track, but the first visit was in 2015. 
Ran Wine & Dine 2015 (does that one even count??), Princess 2016, Marathon 2017, Dopey 2018. 

Hoping to add some more races in, and another trip to DL. I miss California Adventure.


----------



## bevcgg

Sundays are for Disney

15 trips to the parks
WDW/Epcot etc: 1974, 1986, 2008, 2009, 2011, 2014, 2016
Disneyland 2009, 2011, 2014, 2015, 2016 (2), 2017
Hong Kong Disney 2012

Upcoming
2018- Family trip to WDW and Disney Cruise in process, planning to become WDW AP!
2019- Dopey trip
2020- DL races come back???

13 Run Disney events plus two Virtual Race series  (my only hope of legacy status?) 
Several RD trips did not include a trip to the parks


----------



## rteetz

ANIM8R said:


> Do a "Study Abroad" course and get school to pay the transportation!


Good idea! Lol


----------



## Dis5150

LikelyLynae said:


> I’ve been to DL twice, 1996 & 2005.
> I’ve been to WDW maybe 6 times, it’s hard to track, but the first visit was in 2015.
> Ran Wine & Dine 2015 (does that one even count??), Princess 2016, Marathon 2017, Dopey 2018.
> 
> Hoping to add some more races in, and another trip to DL. I miss California Adventure.



Same. Except it’s 7 times to WDW.


----------



## lovingeire

ANIM8R said:


> Do a "Study Abroad" course and get school to pay the transportation!



I went to Disneyland Paris as a college student on a study abroad program.  Mine was a summer program where we went to 10 cities after a few intense weeks of "school" at our campus.  We were supposed to pick a "cultural site" to visit on a "free" day and about 1/3 of our small group justified Disneyland Paris much to the professors chagrin.  It was the best!  My kids want to go and I know it has changed a lot so we hope to take our kids in a few years to see France (my husband's family is French) and to experience Disneyland Paris.

And totally random, but when I went to Tokyo Disney my friends dad (an exec with Disney) drove us around Disney Seas before it was finished.  Hence I was bummed my Hong Kong trip (where I stayed with them again) was too close to opening to work out a trip.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Good idea! Lol



No, no, no!!  You mean "Bonne idee"!  Oui, oui?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Wow, 9 pages already!  I'm in for the full in 2019.  I'm registered for a full locally in September that will be my first ever.

As for Sunday's are for Disney...

I've been to the parks more times than I can remember at this point, with my first trip being WDW in 1974 at age 2. 

Disney races:
2015 - Princess 10K
2016- Princess 5K, 10K, 1/2
2016 - Dark Side 10K, 1/2
2016 - W&D 10K, 1/2
2017 - Princess 5K, 10K, 1/2
2017 - Dark Side 1/2
2017 - Tinkerbell 10K, 1/2

Upcoming - 2018 Princess 10K & Half


----------



## John VN

DW and I went to DL for a C2C and it was a "one & done" visit.  Too spoiled with WDW size and offerings.

Heading out very soon to get scans of legs for surgery to eliminate my *life long, 67.5 years, bowed legs*. Last week's marathon was the icing on the cake as far as delaying action.  6.5 hours walking was not fast but sure does prove that an ENDURANCE SPIRIT exists.  I think the WALKERS are the real endurance athletes.  We have reservations at FW for 2019 Marathon Weekend and will put them to good use next January.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

I've lost track of the number of trips. I've been to Disneyland several times when I was a kid and when my kids were younger. My first trip to Disney World was my honeymoon in 2001 and it was ironically marathon weekend. I'm sure I told my wife there was no way I would ever run a marathon. 

Run Disney weekend events:
Perfectly Goofy and Perfectly Dopey 2006-2018 and counting (5k x6, 10k x5, half x13, full x13)
Disneyland Half x3
Tinker bell X1 (Half, 5k)
Princess X1 (Half only)
Star Wars Light Side X1 (Rebel plus 5k)

I'm over 70 runDisney medals.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I have been to WDW too many times to count. We are 2-3 hours away so we go for the day at least once a month. I have been to DL 4 Times. 

I have run
Princess 2016, 2017 & registered for 2018
Darkside 2016, 2017 & registered for 2018
Tinker bell 2016
DLH 2016
Wine and Dine 2017
Super Hero’s 2017
Marathon Weekend 2017, 2018


----------



## JBinORL

Been to WDW too many times to count; we used to come for three weeks at a time when we were kids. Now my wife and I live in Orlando so we go often.

My only runDisney event has been Dopey 2018. Although, we were supposed to run the half in 2017 that got cancelled. We've already signed up for Dark Side and our 2017 registration is being transferred to Wine and Dine '18


----------



## LilyJC

Fun Sunday question! We’ve been to Disneyland too many times to count as we’ve been pass holders intermittently since we moved to so cal 15 years ago. We’ve been to WDW once for our big family/Dopey trip just a couple weeks ago. 

I believe we’ve done every DLR challenge weekend after I completed my first Tink 1/2 in January 2014 and then of course Dopey ‘18. Hubby and I are heading back to WDW in April for the Darkside challenge/ AK Moonlight Magic and then W&D challenge. Can’t wait to head back over to combat DLR rD event withdrawals!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Sunday’s are for Disney:
I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!
I’ve been 3x in my adult life and 1x to DL. We also went one time as a kid to WDW, which is one of my all time favorite childhood memories! I do love all things Disney and learning about the parks, so I feel like I’ve been more!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!!



We love to travel to other places too!  2016 was Hawaii, 2017 was Italy, 2018 is Wisconsin (for a wedding), 2019 is France

Nothing wrong with only going a handful of times!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> 2018 is Wisconsin (for a wedding)


I hope its warm when you're here.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!
> I’ve been 3x in my adult life and 1x to DL. We also went one time as a kid to WDW, which is one of my all time favorite childhood memories! I do love all things Disney and learning about the parks, so I feel like I’ve been more!



We’ve only been a handful of times, too, and it’s definitely not a competition, so thanks for answering! The idea is really just getting to know each other better and talk Disney a bit. 

Where’s your favorite non-Disney place that you’ve visited?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I hope its warm when you're here.



It will be the middle of July so I think it will be


----------



## lovingeire

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!
> I’ve been 3x in my adult life and 1x to DL. We also went one time as a kid to WDW, which is one of my all time favorite childhood memories! I do love all things Disney and learning about the parks, so I feel like I’ve been more!



I love Disney, but I am looking forward to seeing more of the world, and the country, with my kids.  (We had some restrictions with my oldest traveling so Disney was a happy place for us with those restrictions.)  We are planning to cruise to the Caribbean for my parent's 50th anniversary in 2019.  My little kids and I are going home to SoCal for a month this summer.  We really enjoyed Williamsburg, VA.  A lot of our vacations were visiting family in PA or CA though as a military family so I feel like we're repetitive.  Although we did an awesome Route 66 trip two different years going from NC to CA for the holidays. Now we have a bit more freedom in where we travel.



lhermiston said:


> Where’s your favorite non-Disney place that you’ve visited?



My personal favorite vacation spot is Ireland!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis_Yoda said:


> We love to travel to other places too! 2016 was Hawaii, 2017 was Italy, 2018 is Wisconsin (for a wedding), 2019 is France



It’s always hard to decide where to go! We are headed to Hawaii in April for the first time! Can’t wait!



lhermiston said:


> We’ve only been a handful of times, too, and it’s definitely not a competition, so thanks for answering! The idea is really just getting to know each other better and talk Disney a bit.
> 
> Where’s your favorite non-Disney place that you’ve visited?



Definitely not a competition but I am jealous of everyone that gets to go all of the time!  

I don’t know that I can pick a favorite- that’s tough! Maybe Alaska? So beautiful.


----------



## lovingeire

run.minnie.miles said:


> Maybe Alaska? So beautiful.



Alaska is totally on my bucket list!  I have family in Vancouver so I'm thinking a cruise out of there will kill two birds with one stone.  (Hoping to visit my uncles and aunts as my dad is the youngest before too long.)


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> We love to travel to other places too!  2016 was Hawaii, 2017 was Italy, 2018 is Wisconsin (for a wedding), 2019 is France
> 
> Nothing wrong with only going a handful of times!



France for me in 2019 too!!

Paris is my favorite city on the planet and it will have been about five years since I’ve last been by then, so I’m beyond excited.


----------



## Bree

Sundays are for Disney: 
I’ve lost count with our WDW trips. We moved to FL in 2014 and just outside of Orlando in 2017. My first trip to WDW was when I was 25yo!  I also went to Tokyo Disney in 2004.

Races:
2015 Princess 10K
2017 Princess 5K, 10K & Half
2107 Wine & Dine 10K - didn’t run due to injuries from a fall off of a ladder
2018 Princess 5K, 10K & Half
2018 Star Wars Dark Side 10K & Half
2018 Star Wars Virtual Half to get the Kessel Run Medal
Maybe the 2018 Wine & Dine Half


----------



## Keels

lovingeire said:


> Alaska is totally on my bucket list!  I have family in Vancouver so I'm thinking a cruise out of there will kill two birds with one stone.  (Hoping to visit my uncles and aunts as my dad is the youngest before too long.)



I did an Alaskan cruise in August an absolutely loved every minute. It’s definitely on my must-do list again - hopefully this time as a big Friendcation!


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!
> I’ve been 3x in my adult life and 1x to DL. We also went one time as a kid to WDW, which is one of my all time favorite childhood memories! I do love all things Disney and learning about the parks, so I feel like I’ve been more!



My number is a little higher then yours for WDW 9, but I was in the same boat, I initially answered probably about 15 times but then went back and changed it after I counted it.  Between the boards, FB groups, my friends and family being Disney obsessed everyday Disney is part of my life.  Checking our new rumors, reading reports of hotels or restaurants I haven't been.  I feel like I have been so many more then the times I have.  We as well, like to travel other places besides Disney.  But it seems that no matter what trip we are getting ready to depart on, I'm never as excited as I am departing for Disney.  For us, Disney is easy.  Sure you have the pre-planning with ARD and FP+ but when we get there everything is easy.  Where everyplace else is still stressful during the trip making sure our planning pans out on how to get from point a to b.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Where’s your favorite non-Disney place that you’ve visited?



I’m going to answer this two ways:

As a child:  Bar Harbor, Maine & Arcadia National Park

As an adult on my own dime:  Amalfi Coast, Pompeii and Capri. 



Keels said:


> France for me in 2019 too!!
> 
> Paris is my favorite city on the planet and it will have been about five years since I’ve last been by then, so I’m beyond excited.



Are you going with a group or on your own? We’re going with Tauck as they were awesome for Italy and I like not having to deal with logistic planning going place to place.  It’s hitting the highlights we would want along with extras.  Super excited for our Paris hotel - Le Meurice!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Are you going with a group or on your own? We’re going with Tauck as they were awesome for Italy and I like not having to deal with logistic planning going place to place. It’s hitting the highlights we would want along with extras. Super excited for our Paris hotel - Le Meurice!



Le Meurice is BEAUTIFUL! And right by the Tuileries! You will have a wonderful time there! Definitely plan for brunch there if it's not already on your foodie schedule!

No tour for us ... my family has a flat in Central London and we usually use that as a "home base" and then travel back and forth from there so we don't have to drag a lot of crap around with us. We tend to go for about three weeks when we go to Europe to visit a couple of places. Last time, we rented an apartment down by the Bastille (I just LOVE that area), but this time I have us staying at Plaza Athenee and Hotel de Crillon before we go back to London for a couple of days and then to Barcelona. No real plans other than I usually take a cooking class or two, and then meals at ASPIC and Le Cinq.


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> my family has a flat in Central London


My heart just skipped a beat... That is my dream! No, wait... My dream is to have my own flat in central London! (If it isn't obvious, London is my favorite city in the world.)


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> My heart just skipped a beat... That is my dream! No, wait... My dream is to have my own flat in central London! (If it isn't obvious, London is my favorite city in the world.)



Awwwww!

I have a REALLY large family (like 20 cousins before we all started getting married), and a bunch of us studied abroad - so our parents all went in together on one! It's really paid dividends!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Le Meurice is BEAUTIFUL! And right by the Tuileries! You will have a wonderful time there! Definitely plan for brunch there if it's not already on your foodie schedule!
> 
> No tour for us ... my family has a flat in Central London and we usually use that as a "home base" and then travel back and forth from there so we don't have to drag a lot of crap around with us. We tend to go for about three weeks when we go to Europe to visit a couple of places. Last time, we rented an apartment down by the Bastille (I just LOVE that area), but this time I have us staying at Plaza Athenee and Hotel de Crillon before we go back to London for a couple of days and then to Barcelona. No real plans other than I usually take a cooking class or two, and then meals at ASPIC and Le Cinq.



I wish we could do the brunch there but the Sunday we are there - that morning is the visit to Rouen and Church of St Joan of Arc + Tour of Claude Monet's home. 

I do plan on going to a 3 Michelin Star in Paris.  I just haven't decided which one yet.  Part of me wants to do Guy Savoy just so I can say I ate there but the practical side of me thinks that I should choose one of the cheaper options.


----------



## roxymama

Belated Sunday answer:
WDW 8 times
DL 2 times

Races
WDW Marathon weekend 5k
DL Tinkerbell HM
W&D 5k

As you can see the majority of my races are non run-Disney.  If I lived closer I'd get an AP and attend every race!

Best non-Disney vacation - we go to a lake/beach house in Michigan.  It's not fancy, but it's a total "turn your brain off from the world" kind of place


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Where’s your favorite non-Disney place that you’ve visited?



That's tough.  So far, I'd have to go with Iceland.  Just an absolutely stunningly beautiful country.  We visited in November so that we could see the auroras, so everything was snow covered.  I'd love to go back during the summer time and see it all green, too.  London and Paris are not far behind, though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> As you can see the majority of my races are non run-Disney.  If I lived closer I'd get an AP and attend every race!
> 
> Best non-Disney vacation - we go to a lake/beach house in Michigan.  It's not fancy, but it's a total "turn your brain off from the world" kind of place



My company is hiring if anyone wants to move to Southwest Florida (and you qualify)

~ HR Manager
~ Welder
~ CNC Machinist (Highly Skilled)
~ Maintenance (Mechanical/Electrical)


----------



## Greatfalls

Dis_Yoda said:


> Are you going with a group or on your own? We’re going with Tauck as they were awesome for Italy and I like not having to deal with logistic planning going place to place.  It’s hitting the highlights we would want along with extras.  Super excited for our Paris hotel - Le Meurice!



You must have the hot chocolate at Angelina's (off the lobby of Le Meurice).  It's like liquid chocolate mousse.  Throw in a dessert as well.  That's one of the benefits of all the running that we all do!


----------



## JBinORL

The wife and I are headed to Paris in May for our anniversary/her birthday, so I'm noting all of these suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Nole95

We also love to travel to non-Disney destinations.  My children have already traveled all over Europe hitting six countries to date.  They will get to add Italy this summer on the front end of a Greece trip.  My wife's family is Greek, and from a very small island (where Mamma Mia was filmed), so we go to that island every few years or so for a family vacation.

We are also big hikers.  Once our kids were old enough a few years ago, we started hitting some national parks.  So far we've done Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Zion, Capitol Reef and Bryce.  They can easily keep up with us on long 8-10 mile hikes.  Working on planning a trip to Death Valley, Yosemite, Sequoia and Kings Canyon for 2019.

Our last few Disney visits have all been as part of a RunDisney event.  We pretty much turn them into runcations.  Hit a park or two each time and do the races.


----------



## SarahDisney

I wish I did more non-Disney travel. There are so many places I want to go ...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> I debated answering this, because we don’t go all of the time. As much as I love WDW, we love to discover and travel to other places too!
> I’ve been 3x in my adult life and 1x to DL. We also went one time as a kid to WDW, which is one of my all time favorite childhood memories! I do love all things Disney and learning about the parks, so I feel like I’ve been more!



Oops! I forgot to add that I've done 1 runDisney race- the 2017 Princess Half. 



lovingeire said:


> Alaska is totally on my bucket list!  I have family in Vancouver so I'm thinking a cruise out of there will kill two birds with one stone.  (Hoping to visit my uncles and aunts as my dad is the youngest before too long.)



You should! When we went 2 years ago, we started our cruise in Vancouver and then afterward spent 4 days on land in Denali. I don't love cruises, but it was a great way to see so much of Alaska and the glaciers!


----------



## Chaitali

I love reading about everyone's favorite non-Disney vacations   I think Iceland would be at the top of my list too but Belize is pretty high up there as well.  I'd love to go to Alaska, I went on a Alaska cruise with my family as a kid but I'd love to go back and see it again as an adult.


----------



## rteetz

I haven't been that many cool places yet outside of Disney. I have been to North Carolina, Illinois, Indiana, West Virginia, Minnesota, and Kentucky. Mainly all for sports related things too. Lots of baseball events.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


Disney parks? I can't even begin to guess - well over 100 days. 200? More? IDK. I live 90 miles away from WDW and have been going regularly for day trips and overnight vacations for more than 20 years.
rD events... 30ish? I need to post so I can see my signature and count, lol!
ETA: not a bad guess! 30 including the upcoming PHM weekend.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Sunday's Question:

Disneyland- 5 times
WDW- 4 times
rD events- Princess 2016, Marathon 2018   

I love traveling- both to Disney and other places.  The world is so amazing and beautiful and getting to see different types of places and people is pretty much my favorite thing to do.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


Disneyland: 7
WDW: 1
Paris: 1
runDisney events: 6

My mom claims she took me to DL when I was a kid, but pics or it didn't happen, mom. So the first time I went to DL I was in high school, then I went again for my Senior trip. I lived in Europe for three year while in the military, so my husband and I hit up Disneyland Paris in about 2008. I didn't go back to Disneyland/DCA until 2014 for my first runDisney race, the Dumbo Double Dare! And I have been back at least once a year since then. We live relatively close and we love California, so I will go to DL at least once a year for the rest of my life. I don't plan on going back to WDW until Dopey 2019 and I plan on going back to Paris in 2019 as well to get the Castle to Chateau.


----------



## mankle30

Sunday question:

WDW: twice

rd: 2017 Marathon. 

The wife and I try to travel outside of disney in the non Disney years. In 2015, it was to the Netherlands, Czech Republic, Turkey, Kazakhstan and Germany. 2017 was Israel and India. 

Our disney trip in early 2017 was for our honeymoon and we started planning and saving for our early 2019 trip when we got back!


----------



## lhermiston

Nole95 said:


> We also love to travel to non-Disney destinations.  My children have already traveled all over Europe hitting six countries to date.  They will get to add Italy this summer on the front end of a Greece trip.  My wife's family is Greek, and from a very small island (where Mamma Mia was filmed), so we go to that island every few years or so for a family vacation.
> 
> We are also big hikers.  Once our kids were old enough a few years ago, we started hitting some national parks.  So far we've done Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Zion, Capitol Reef and Bryce.  They can easily keep up with us on long 8-10 mile hikes.  Working on planning a trip to Death Valley, Yosemite, Sequoia and Kings Canyon for 2019.
> 
> Our last few Disney visits have all been as part of a RunDisney event.  We pretty much turn them into runcations.  Hit a park or two each time and do the races.



I’m doing Zion and Bryce in late May/early June!


----------



## rteetz

It's not certain yet by any means but the more I think about it I am not sure I will be at Marathon Weekend 2019. I think my big 2019 trip will be Disneyland which I have never been to. I also want to do Wine and Dine 2018 so I likely wouldn't return to WDW until marathon weekend 2020. 

Of course this could all change tomorrow since I really do enjoy Marathon Weekend with all of the people and the races.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m doing Zion and Bryce in late May/early June!


Zion is on my to-race list this year!! Maybe we can meet up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> It's not certain yet by any means but the more I think about it I am not sure I will be at Marathon Weekend 2019. I think my big 2019 trip will be Disneyland which I have never been to. I also want to do Wine and Dine 2018 so I likely wouldn't return to WDW until marathon weekend 2020.
> 
> Of course this could all change tomorrow since I really do enjoy Marathon Weekend with all of the people and the races.



Looks like you need to get a decent internship this summer to pay for all of this fun.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Nole95 said:


> We are also big hikers.  Once our kids were old enough a few years ago, we started hitting some national parks.  So far we've done Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Zion, Capitol Reef and Bryce.  They can easily keep up with us on long 8-10 mile hikes.  Working on planning a trip to Death Valley, Yosemite, Sequoia and Kings Canyon for 2019.



I grew up only a few hours from Yosemite and spent most of my summers hiking along the John Muir Trail in Yosemite and Sequoia and Kings Canyon National Parks.  It is one of the most beautiful places on earth!  Great choice, have a wonderful trip!


As for non-Disney vacations we either go with a driving around the states type of trip or the all-inclusive resort in Mexico experience.  Both appeal for very different reasons.  My favorite vacation though was as a young teen I got to stay with my dad for a summer in Malaysia (he was working there at the time) so I got to see a lot of South East Asia and spend time with my dad.  I am not sure any trip will ever compare to that for me.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> It's not certain yet by any means but the more I think about it I am not sure I will be at Marathon Weekend 2019. I think my big 2019 trip will be Disneyland which I have never been to. I also want to do Wine and Dine 2018 so I likely wouldn't return to WDW until marathon weekend 2020.
> 
> Of course this could all change tomorrow since I really do enjoy Marathon Weekend with all of the people and the races.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Looks like you need to get a decent internship this summer to pay for all of this fun.


I bet Dis_Yoda knows some engineers!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Looks like you need to get a decent internship this summer to pay for all of this fun.


I do have a job but with everything I want to do another wouldn't hurt


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> I bet Dis_Yoda knows some engineers!


Well that's another thing I am changing from engineering to architecture. I feel that fits me better. I also changed schools.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Well that's another thing I am changing from engineering to architecture. I feel that fits me better. I also changed schools.


Good for you! Best of luck! Remember all of us Dis-ers when you’re a big time Imagineer at our favorite place!!!


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> Good for you! Best of luck! Remember all of us Dis-ers when you’re a big time Imagineer at our favorite place!!!


I have to make it there first!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> It's not certain yet by any means but the more I think about it I am not sure I will be at Marathon Weekend 2019. I think my big 2019 trip will be Disneyland which I have never been to. I also want to do Wine and Dine 2018 so I likely wouldn't return to WDW until marathon weekend 2020.
> 
> Of course this could all change tomorrow since I really do enjoy Marathon Weekend with all of the people and the races.



Doesn’t a hiatus until 2020 sound great?!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Doesn’t a hiatus until 2020 sound great?!


So you're saying you're coming back in 2020?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> So you're saying you're coming back in 2020?



I’m open to discussion.
And I can be bought ... with many, many boozes.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I’m open to discussion.
> And I can be bought ... with many, many boozes.


Well I will be 21 for 2020 Marathon weekend....


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well I will be 21 for 2020 Marathon weekend....



I’m pretty sure that I can make it to the first Marathon Weekend where you can legally buy me a drink!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I’m pretty sure that I can make it to the first Marathon Weekend where you can legally buy me a drink!!



So @rteetz is buying at the Thirsty River during the full?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> So @rteetz is buying at the Thirsty River during the full?


Possibly...


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I'm hoping for Dopey in 2020 so I'm definitely in for booze!


----------



## a-mad

lhermiston said:


> I’m doing Zion and Bryce in late May/early June!



You'll love it.  As a resident of Utah we head down there often (but not often enough given its proximity...) and I'm amazed each time I visit at how spectacular these parks are.  Let me know if you need any recommendations/tips.  Capitol Reef - that Nole95 mentioned as well - is a great park, and isn't quite as crowded as the other two.  It's not as large, but I always think of it as a great "sampler" park, because although it's not as well-known as Zion's, Bryce or Arches you can hike through terrain that has elements of all 3 - including some great arches and a terrific slot canyon.


----------



## a-mad

Hey everybody, I've planned WDW trips for different scenarios, but this will be my first for Marathon Weekend.  As such, is there an onsite property that you prefer over others?  I know sometimes it comes down to availability, economics, space, etc. but just wanted to get your feedback on what resorts have worked for you as runners on that particular weekend.  We may have the opportunity to get a Beach Club Villa from family who are DVC members, but if doesn't work out, just thinking of Plan B.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody, I've planned WDW trips for different scenarios, but this will be my first for Marathon Weekend.  As such, is there an onsite property that you prefer over others?  I know sometimes it comes down to availability, economics, space, etc. but just wanted to get your feedback on what resorts have worked for you as runners on that particular weekend.  We may have the opportunity to get a Beach Club Villa from family who are DVC members, but if doesn't work out, just thinking of Plan B.  Thanks in advance.


If you can I highly recommend Epcot area resorts or MK area resorts. Overall all the resorts end up working fine but those two are my favorite and most convenient for a marathon weekend trip.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody, I've planned WDW trips for different scenarios, but this will be my first for Marathon Weekend.  As such, is there an onsite property that you prefer over others?  I know sometimes it comes down to availability, economics, space, etc. but just wanted to get your feedback on what resorts have worked for you as runners on that particular weekend.  We may have the opportunity to get a Beach Club Villa from family who are DVC members, but if doesn't work out, just thinking of Plan B.  Thanks in advance.



I haven’t heard of any being particularly bad. I stayed at Pop for marathon weekend last year and it was great.


----------



## daisyamy

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody, I've planned WDW trips for different scenarios, but this will be my first for Marathon Weekend. As such, is there an onsite property that you prefer over others? I know sometimes it comes down to availability, economics, space, etc. but just wanted to get your feedback on what resorts have worked for you as runners on that particular weekend. We may have the opportunity to get a Beach Club Villa from family who are DVC members, but if doesn't work out, just thinking of Plan B. Thanks in advance.





rteetz said:


> If you can I highly recommend Epcot area resorts or MK area resorts.



I agree.  I stayed at the Yacht Club this year, and actually drove to the start every day.  Yacht/Beach/Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin make for an easy and short commute to the Epcot parking lot.  I also left super early (~3:15 every morning).  There was also plenty of TS restaurants for carbo loading in the area and I took advantage of most of them (Il Mulino, Trattoria al Forno, Via Napoli, etc.).

Additionally, I loved having the ability to walk to Epcot and walk/boat to HS.  It is also easy for spectators to spectate the 10k and Marathon!  If you can do it, Epcot area resorts are awesome.


----------



## JeffW

Monorail resorts give you the advantage of the monorail for Half and Full Marathon mornings (doesn't run for 5k and 10k), and I personally love that predictability.  Yacht/Beach/Boardwalk/Swolphin give great spectator viewing options for the 10k and the Full.  AK Lodge makes it pretty easy for spectating the full, but really isn't all that convenient for other transport/viewing.  We're also DVC members, so we like 1 bedroom and larger, so we can have a kitchen and in room laundry (4 runners totaling 10 runs makes for toxic laundry  )


----------



## UNCBear24

I thought I would skip Marathon Weekend 2019 after going 4 of the last 5 years, but . . .  now already thinking of non-Dopey options. It's such a fun race weekend! Maybe only the full, maybe Goofy, or maybe the 10k & full.  Good thing registration doesn't open for 3 months!  Hopefully by then I will have decided.


----------



## rteetz

UNCBear24 said:


> I thought I would skip Marathon Weekend 2019 after going 4 of the last 5 years, but . . .  now already thinking of non-Dopey options. It's such a fun race weekend! Maybe only the full, maybe Goofy, or maybe the 10k & full.  Good thing registration doesn't open for 3 months!  Hopefully by then I will have decided.


Same for me. I just enjoy the weekend so much but not sure I will be able to do it next year to not.


----------



## a-mad

Thanks for all the great advice everybody!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Same for me. I just enjoy the weekend so much but not sure I will be able to do it next year to not.



Peer pressure time... do both 2019 and 2020! You don't have to do Dopey every time... pick a race or 2 and enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Peer pressure time... do both 2019 and 2020! You don't have to do Dopey every time... pick a race or 2 and enjoy.


If I did 2019 it wouldn't be Dopey either Goofy or maybe just the marathon. I just really want to go to Disneyland too since I have never been. #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> If I did 2019 it wouldn't be Dopey either Goofy or maybe just the marathon. I just really want to go to Disneyland too since I have never been. #FirstWorldProblems



I won't pressure any more.... 

But you could do both.


----------



## evenstar

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


I've been going to Disney since 2002 almost every year sometimes more often for runDisney events. My first runDisney event was the 2013 Marathon Weekend 5K and I've done almost every race weekend, missed out on Tower of Terror and didn't get a chance to do Avengers and Disneyland Half weekends. I've mostly done the challenges and having just completed Dopey 2018 I think I'll *just* do the WDW marathon for 2019. LOL!


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> If I did 2019 it wouldn't be Dopey either Goofy or maybe just the marathon. I just really want to go to Disneyland too since I have never been. #FirstWorldProblems



You don't need the sorcerer pass for the D23 expo, a 3 day pass works just fine.  The good neighbor hotels usually have some good deals that weekend and walks to both are easy peasy. Plus kids eat free after 4pm at the IHOP outside the DL gates.  I think you can swing both


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I won't pressure any more....
> 
> But you could do both.


I know but then I might not have money left


----------



## rteetz

kski907 said:


> You don't need the sorcerer pass for the D23 expo, a 3 day pass works just fine.  The good neighbor hotels usually have some good deals that weekend and walks to both are easy peasy. Plus kids eat free after 4pm at the IHOP outside the DL gates.  I think you can swing both


I wasn’t going to go sorcerer if I go. I could probably still pass for a child due to my height too!


----------



## tidefan

Hello all.  I did the 5 and 10k this year (5k was Soooo cold), and have previously done the half at WDW and DL in 2016 for my Coast-to-Coast.  I am really thinking that I am going to try for my first full in 2019.  I didn't think that it would work out as we are on a NYE cruise that gets back on Jan 6th, but when I saw that the WDW 2019 weekend was pushed back a week, I took that as a sign...

Going to do the Tuscaloosa Half and possibly Mercedes (Birmingham) half for POT...  Question, how recent does a POT need to be?


----------



## lhermiston

tidefan said:


> Hello all.  I did the 5 and 10k this year (5k was Soooo cold), and have previously done the half at WDW and DL in 2016 for my Coast-to-Coast.  I am really thinking that I am going to try for my first full in 2019.  I didn't think that it would work out as we are on a NYE cruise that gets back on Jan 6th, but when I saw that the WDW 2019 weekend was pushed back a week, I took that as a sign...
> 
> Going to do the Tuscaloosa Half and possibly Mercedes (Birmingham) half for POT...  Question, how recent does a POT need to be?



My recollection was it had to be in the last two years. @rteetz would know for sure.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> My recollection was it had to be in the last two years. @rteetz would know for sure.


This year it was no earlier than Jan. 2016. Based on that next years proof of time would have to be no earlier than Jan. 2017.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband needs to run faster at Princess or Dark Side for a good proof of time.  He lost his 51 minute 10K and 2:01 half now for future registrations.


----------



## Keels

kski907 said:


> You don't need the sorcerer pass for the D23 expo, a 3 day pass works just fine.  The good neighbor hotels usually have some good deals that weekend and walks to both are easy peasy. Plus kids eat free after 4pm at the IHOP outside the DL gates.  I think you can swing both



Real talk on Resorts - the Fairfield Inn is my go-to for any Disneyland trip (running or not!).

Can’t beat watching the fireworks from the pool for 1/4 what on-site hotels cost!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband needs to run faster at Princess or Dark Side for a good proof of time.  He lost his 51 minute 10K and 2:01 half now for future registrations.



This is my secret second reason for no Marathon Weekend in 2019 ... my best PoT expired and it’s going to take until the end of this year for me to get back to the race that it was at (a fall 10-miler here in Orlando).


----------



## tidefan

rteetz said:


> This year it was no earlier than Jan. 2016. Based on that next years proof of time would have to be no earlier than Jan. 2017.


OK, worst comes to worst and something happens weather-wise for this year's Tuscaloosa Half, I've got my 2017 Tuscaloosa Half time (though it was one of my worst ones...).  Just realized I won't make the Mercedes because that's Mardi Gras weekend...


----------



## Chaitali

I just realized my half PR was in December of 2016 so will be a month too old to use for next year's marathon.  I have a half scheduled in April but it's hilly from around miles 7 to 10.  Hmm... I may have to see what else I can find in the Spring.  I do have a question about POT though.  I'm nowhere near the cut off where it states that the POT is required.  My half PR is 2:50 which I think converts to a 5:57 marathon.  I put in the POT anyway for the 2018 marathon because I wasn't sure if it was better to have it in there.  So if you're not in the times range where the POT is required, do you really need to put it in?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Add me to the need a new PoT list. Heading to Cleveland in May to hopefully put something decent in the bank. Hopefully a new Half PR. I’ve got a lot of work to do to get there. Just started back into training even though I’m still sick from Marathon Weekend. My sinuses have never been my friend, but they’ve taken things to a new level this past month. Had it licked for about 4 days down in Florida and I think I’m in the homestretch again, but it’s been a long few weeks without much good sleep.


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> I just realized my half PR was in December of 2016 so will be a month too old to use for next year's marathon.  I have a half scheduled in April but it's hilly from around miles 7 to 10.  Hmm... I may have to see what else I can find in the Spring.  I do have a question about POT though.  I'm nowhere near the cut off where it states that the POT is required.  My half PR is 2:50 which I think converts to a 5:57 marathon.  I put in the POT anyway for the 2018 marathon because I wasn't sure if it was better to have it in there.  So if you're not in the times range where the POT is required, do you really need to put it in?


As far as I know you don't need to put a POT in if it puts you over the cutoff.    Many people just pick the first drop down that doesn't require a POT.


----------



## FlashAM7

Chaitali said:


> I just realized my half PR was in December of 2016 so will be a month too old to use for next year's marathon.  I have a half scheduled in April but it's hilly from around miles 7 to 10.  Hmm... I may have to see what else I can find in the Spring.  I do have a question about POT though.  I'm nowhere near the cut off where it states that the POT is required.  My half PR is 2:50 which I think converts to a 5:57 marathon.  I put in the POT anyway for the 2018 marathon because I wasn't sure if it was better to have it in there.  So if you're not in the times range where the POT is required, do you really need to put it in?


Yes, I would still put it in. They will place you in the last corral automatically if you don't have anything in. At least if you submit a POT with an estimated finish of 6 hours, you won't be in the very last corral.


----------



## cavepig

FlashAM7 said:


> Yes, I would still put it in. They will place you in the last corral automatically if you don't have anything in. At least if you submit a POT with an estimated finish of 6 hours, you won't be in the very last corral.


No, they don't put you in the last corral automatically for no proof of time...I know many people who picked the first drop down that didn't require POT and were not in the last corral, they were in the F or G.  Same with Wine & Dine half my mom didn't have proof and was not in last corral but picked that drop down (which is what she ran/runs anyway).  They put you in the last corral if you pick an estimate that does require proof and you don't put a POT or you put a 7 hr estimate or something else doesn't line up. I mean this is how I've read/heard/known things to be so maybe I'm off.


----------



## FlashAM7

One thing regarding POT after talking to some Track Shack and RunDisney employees recently... Their #1 suggestion was that if you are signing up for a marathon, try and enter a marathon POT. If you enter in a half-marathon POT for a full marathon, they will double that time and add anywhere from 20-30 minutes. Most runners' marathon times should only add about 5-15 minutes. So their tip was, if you have a half marathon POT of 2:00:00, and a marathon POT of 4:18:00, and you are signing up for the marathon or Dopey, use the 4:18:00 marathon time as your POT, not your half.


----------



## MilesMouse

cavepig said:


> No, they don't put you in the last corral automatically for no proof of time...I know many people who picked the first drop down that didn't require POT and were not in the last corral, they were in the F or G.  Same with Wine & Dine half my mom didn't have proof and was not in last corral.  They put you in the last corral if you pick an estimate that does require proof and you don't put a POT or you put a 7 hr estimate or something else doesn't line up. I mean this is how I've read/heard/known things to be so maybe I'm off.



This seems to be true. I selected an estimated 4:30(or close to it) for the WDW marathon in 2016 but was too late to provide POT. I thought for sure I'd be in the last corral but I was closer to 3rd from last.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I feel silly even asking a "POT" question, because I've read people talking about them for years now, so feel like I should know. But, with that being said...

What happens if you enter a POT that doesn't quite match your estimated finish time. For example, my most recent HM time of 2:38 translates (in McMillian terms) to a 5:32:xx marathon. If I put an estimated finish time of 5:30 with that POT, would I be doomed to the last corral?


----------



## FlashAM7

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel silly even asking a "POT" question, because I've read people talking about them for years now, so feel like I should know. But, with that being said...
> 
> What happens if you enter a POT that doesn't quite match your estimated finish time. For example, my most recent HM time of 2:38 translates (in McMillian terms) to a 5:32:xx marathon. If I put an estimated finish time of 5:30 with that POT, would I be doomed to the last corral?


I have wondered the same thing. Like if I enter a POT, but it was from a year ago and I have gotten faster, should my estimated finish be higher? Like could I enter a POT of 4:25:00 but my estimated finish is 4:10:00 or something?


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel silly even asking a "POT" question, because I've read people talking about them for years now, so feel like I should know. But, with that being said...
> 
> What happens if you enter a POT that doesn't quite match your estimated finish time. For example, my most recent HM time of 2:38 translates (in McMillian terms) to a 5:32:xx marathon. If I put an estimated finish time of 5:30 with that POT, would I be doomed to the last corral?



I think @MommaoffherRocker had an issue with this, this year for Dopey. Something about runDisney using a different calculator than McMillan, so her POT didn’t match, and she was put in a later corral. (I could be remembering her story wrong, though.)


----------



## DVCFan1994

I think you are ok giving yourself a few extra minutes to improve by, not sure I'd go with 15 minutes because that is a significant min/mile difference.  I was a touch generous in my estimate for this years race after some discussion in the 2018 thread.  My POT 10 miler converted to 4:44:55 using McMillan but I chose <4:40.  I was placed in D, which in this years race included both my chosen estimate and the actual calculator estimate.  I did it because in previous years 4:40 was occasionally a cutoff.  But they greatly reduced the number of corrals this year, so it ended up not being an issue.  I got the POT in June and knew I was capable of running faster (I ran the POT race still on meds for bronchitis).  The back and forth discussion in last years thread lead me to feel comfortable going with the lower estimate knowing it was off by under 5 minutes.  But, there were some stories of people being placed in the last corral because their estimate and POT were farther off.  

If you know you can do better I always suggest finding another race.  I had intended to run a second 10 miler in the late summer, but ended up with a severe calf strain the week of that race.  As soon as I sign up for a rD race I start looking for a fresh POT race about 1-2 months before the deadline.  Knowing I loved my POT race last June, perfect course for me (rolling coastal route) I'll sign up for it whenever I know I'm considering the WDW marathon in the future.


----------



## Nole95

For this year, I put my estimated finish time as 4:30.  I always put in the estimate for what I am training towards or want to accomplish.  It has never affected my placement before.  My proof of time was a 2:21 half marathon.  McMillan converted that to a 4:57 marathon.  I ended up in D for Dopey, which was correct.  I finished the marathon in 4:53.  If I had not been running Dopey I am pretty sure I would have been sub 4:45.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Nole95 said:


> For this year, I put my estimated finish time as 4:30.  I always put in the estimate for what I am training towards or want to accomplish.  It has never affected my placement before.  My proof of time was a 2:21 half marathon.  McMillan converted that to a 4:57 marathon.  I ended up in D for Dopey, which was correct.  I finished the marathon in 4:53.  If I had not been running Dopey I am pretty sure I would have been sub 4:45.



Thanks! Did the times for Corral D match your estimated time of 4:30 or your POT conversion time?


----------



## Nole95

run.minnie.miles said:


> Thanks! Did the times for Corral D match your estimated time of 4:30 or your POT conversion time?



They did.  Corral D was 4:31 to 5:00.

So even if they doubled my POT, and added extra time for the marathon and/or Dopey I still ended up where I should have according to the McMillan calculator.

I have always put my estimated time at or below what my POT shows.  I have never been penalized for it.


----------



## kski907

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel silly even asking a "POT" question, because I've read people talking about them for years now, so feel like I should know. But, with that being said...
> 
> What happens if you enter a POT that doesn't quite match your estimated finish time. For example, my most recent HM time of 2:38 translates (in McMillian terms) to a 5:32:xx marathon. If I put an estimated finish time of 5:30 with that POT, would I be doomed to the last corral?



For reference I selected 5:30 put in POT of 2:46.00 my tinkerbell 2016 and was put in corral F.  So not last.  Another lady in our corral selected 5:30 and entered no POT and was also placed in F, but her husband who also selected 5:30 and entered a POT close to mine was put in G.  Honestly I think if you are not A-D its a crap shoot.


----------



## PrincessV

I started quoting, but instead I'll just do one big post about PoT for all  This is based on 2018 info: as always, it is subject to change in 2019...

*Marathon, Goofy Dopey:*
IF YOU ARE ENTERING AN ESTIMATED FINISH TIME _FASTER _THAN 5:30: you _must_ enter Proof of Time (PoT) to support that finish time. The McMillan Running calculator has been found to come very close to whatever formula runDisney/TrackShack uses, so it's a good reference to see what your half-marathon or 10-miler time will equate to in a marathon (because it's _not _just doubling._) _If you enter an estimated finish time that requires PoT and you fail to enter Pot, or you enter a PoT that does not support your estimated finish time, you will be placed in the last corral.

IF YOU ENTER AN ESTIMATED FINISH TIME OF 5:30 _OR SLOWER_: you do _not_ need to enter PoT, entering PoT will not put you in a better corral, and you won't automatically be placed in the last corral. You will be placed according to your estimated finish time. So a 5:40 est finish will go in the 5:40 corral, a 6:10 est finish will go in the 6:10 corral, and so on. No one looks at PoTs for estimated finish times slower than 5:30, so there is simply no reason to submit one.

*Half-Marathon:*
Same as above, but the cutoff is 2:45 - faster than 2:45 requires PoT, slower than 2:45 does not.

*5K and 10K:*
No PoT required, no way to submit. You will be corralled based on the estimated pace you enter in registration.

I haven't bothered with PoT for the past few years and have yet to be placed in the last corral. I started in G for the half/full for this year's Dopey and ran a PR in the marathon. You do want to do what you can to be placed in a corral that matches your approximate speed, so if that's faster than the PoT threshold, yes - go get that fast race for PoT! But if you know your pace is going to be slower than the cutoff, or if you just don't really care to race for time, I assure you it is not necessary and a lovely time can be had in any corral.


----------



## JeffW

PrincessV said:


> I started quoting, but instead I'll just do one big post about PoT for all  This is based on 2018 info: as always, it is subject to change in 2019...
> 
> *Marathon, Goofy Dopey:*
> IF YOU ARE ENTERING AN ESTIMATED FINISH TIME _FASTER _THAN 5:30: you _must_ enter Proof of Time (PoT) to support that finish time. The McMillan Running calculator has been found to come very close to whatever formula runDisney/TrackShack uses, so it's a good reference to see what your half-marathon or 10-miler time will equate to in a marathon (because it's _not _just doubling._) _If you enter an estimated finish time that requires PoT and you fail to enter Pot, or you enter a PoT that does not support your estimated finish time, you will be placed in the last corral.
> 
> IF YOU ENTER AN ESTIMATED FINISH TIME OF 5:30 _OR SLOWER_: you do _not_ need to enter PoT, entering PoT will not put you in a better corral, and you won't automatically be placed in the last corral. You will be placed according to your estimated finish time. So a 5:40 est finish will go in the 5:40 corral, a 6:10 est finish will go in the 6:10 corral, and so on. No one looks at PoTs for estimated finish times slower than 5:30, so there is simply no reason to submit one.



I think I'd put it this way, based on what happened to my wife this year and a long email conversation with TrackShack.  If your PoT equates to longer than 5:30 (or longer than 2:45 for the HM), DO NOT submit a PoT.  They appear to have used that PoT instead of estimated finish if you provided it, ignoring your estimated finish.  I told them I thought the PoT field should simply disappear from the registration page if the selected estimated finish didn't require PoT.


----------



## PrincessV

JeffW said:


> I told them I thought the PoT field should simply disappear from the registration page if the selected estimated finish didn't require PoT.


ITA! I think that would help a lot with some of the confusion.


----------



## JeffW

FlashAM7 said:


> I have wondered the same thing. Like if I enter a POT, but it was from a year ago and I have gotten faster, should my estimated finish be higher? Like could I enter a POT of 4:25:00 but my estimated finish is 4:10:00 or something?



Here are some direct quotes from TrackShack, so interpret as you see fit  (these were from different emails within a conversation where I was using various examples to understand their replies).  Their use of "equate" and "less than" seems to say selecting a faster anticipated finish than your PoT will be ignored (or used against you).  What isn't stated here, and what happened with my wife, was selecting an anticipated finish of 2:45 but submitting a PoT 10k that equated to longer than 2:45 HM.  In that case, even though the 2:45 doesn't require PoT, they ignored it and used the PoT for a later corral placement.

*As you can see we do state that your ‘Proof of time information below must equate to Marathon Finish Time above.’  Your placement is done based on your actual finishing time.*

*The proof of time field is used to determine if anticipated finish time is necessary.  We are not able to rely on anticipated finish times to support placement as many people don’t actually have proof of time to support this*

*If a guest selected an anticipated finish time of 5:30, proof of time is not required.  If a guest selects an anticipated finish time less than 5:30, they must provide a valid proof of time that equates to a less than 5:30 placement to be placed in that corral.*

*If you select an anticipated finish time of 2:40, you must have a valid proof of time to support the 2:40 finish time.  If you do not have a valid proof of time to support this time, you would need to select an anticipated finish time of 2:45 or greater. *


----------



## Keels

Nole95 said:


> They did.  Corral D was 4:31 to 5:00.
> 
> So even if they doubled my POT, and added extra time for the marathon and/or Dopey I still ended up where I should have according to the McMillan calculator.
> 
> I have always put my estimated time at or below what my POT shows.  I have never been penalized for it.



Samesies.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Thanks everyone for the information!!

The confusing part is it seems that experiences with POT and corral placements are not always consistent.


----------



## daisyamy

Just as another point of information from someone who ran the Dopey Challenge this year (2018).  I did not have a proper proof of time for 2018 Marathon weekend.  So I selected the 5:30 estimated time and left the PoT blank.  I was placed in the proper corral (corral F, Time required = 5:30), which was not the last corral.  This aligns with @PrincessV 's post above!

For 2018, the non PoT corrals were the following: Corral F was "=5:30", Corral G was 5:31-6:00, and Corral H was 6:01-7:00.

As always though, things can change, so this may or may not be the same for next year.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Thanks everyone for the information!!
> 
> The confusing part is it seems that experiences with POT and corral placements are not always consistent.


Overall, they really are very consistent. There will alwyas be a few outliers due to human error, but it seems to be a very small percentage of a really huge field that don't wind up where they should be.


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of corrals and placements, a guy posted the finishing data from this year's marathon online using Tableau to make it sortable and easy to analyze. One thing which jumps out right away is the evidence it's possible to run any time from 2.5 to 8 hours from any corral.

https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018


----------



## WhereInFlorida

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of corrals and placements, a guy posted the finishing data from this year's marathon online using Tableau to make it sortable and easy to analyze. One thing which jumps out right away is the evidence it's possible to run any time from 2.5 to 8 hours from any corral.
> 
> https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018



And evidently possible to start in earlier corrals even if you are assigned to later ones.


----------



## Nole95

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of corrals and placements, a guy posted the finishing data from this year's marathon online using Tableau to make it sortable and easy to analyze. One thing which jumps out right away is the evidence it's possible to run any time from 2.5 to 8 hours from any corral.
> 
> https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018



Very interesting.  Clearly a fair number of people in the back corrals that somehow managed to sneak into and start from A corral.


----------



## FFigawi

WhereInFlorida said:


> And evidently possible to start in earlier corrals even if you are assigned to later ones.





Nole95 said:


> Very interesting.  Clearly a fair number of people in the back corrals that somehow managed to sneak into and start from A corral.



Or were able to get moved up by Race Relations at the expo.


----------



## camaker

Nole95 said:


> Very interesting.  Clearly a fair number of people in the back corrals that somehow managed to sneak into and start from A corral.



I'm sure there were some exceptions that snuck through and successfully corral jumped, but I can say that RunDisney was trying to police the situation.  Waiting for the half to start, I saw someone from E/F up in the pack towards the front of Corral B.  One of the RunDisney volunteers had apparently seen him slip in and chased him down in the corral and escorted him out.  I'm sure they don't catch everybody, and I've seen pictures of people on FB where it was apparent that some photoshopped a new bib number and corral to cover their legit bib long enough to start in an earlier corral, but it's good to see rD at least trying to police the situation.


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of corrals and placements, a guy posted the finishing data from this year's marathon online using Tableau to make it sortable and easy to analyze. One thing which jumps out right away is the evidence it's possible to run any time from 2.5 to 8 hours from any corral.
> 
> https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018



Thanks for posting this John!  That is fun to look through.


----------



## Nole95

FFigawi said:


> Or were able to get moved up by Race Relations at the expo.



Suppose that is possible.  However, assuming this data is correct, I count about 400 people that had H bibs who started with A.  When the rules clearly state that you can no longer get moved up to a better corral at the Expo, that seems like it would be a large number.  I know there are stories of it happening, but to me that would be way more than expected.  

I'm counting about 2000 people that started in an earlier corral than what their bib was assigned.  

Just fun playing with numbers before Friday happy hour begins.


----------



## IamTrike

Nole95 said:


> Suppose that is possible.  However, assuming this data is correct, I count about 400 people that had H bibs who started with A.  When the rules clearly state that you can no longer get moved up to a better corral at the Expo, that seems like it would be a large number.  I know there are stories of it happening, but to me that would be way more than expected.
> 
> I'm counting about 2000 people that started in an earlier corral than what their bib was assigned.
> 
> Just fun playing with numbers before Friday happy hour begins.



That seems like a ridiculously high number.  With less than 20K finishers more than 10% of people starting in the wrong corral sounds high.


----------



## cavepig

IamTrike said:


> That seems like a ridiculously high number.  With less than 20K finishers more than 10% of people starting in the wrong corral sounds high.


It does, but a lot of peole were just jumping into B & C that I saw as B was heading out...no way they could police it...Some I'm sure were legit but others probably not.   Two girls were looking for a spot to hope into C (where I was) very subtly & no one stopped them, & I honestly didn't care at the time as it wasn't hurting me. My brother had a guy in A next to him he clearly saw had an F bib, no sticker.

But wow all those numbers in those graphs/charts....my head might explode.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Or were able to get moved up by Race Relations at the expo.



There do appear to be errors in this that lead to the appearance of lots of corral jumpers/people who got their bib changed at race relations.

As an example, it shows "Gau..." starting in Corral A with a time diff of 0 seconds, yet corral assigned was H.  Finish time of 7:23.  Yet, runDisney results show "Gau..." started about 58 min after gun time and not in corral A.  There seem to be several examples of this littered in the A corral of people with small time diffs that were actually not the case.

Also, those that did not cross the start got a "A" designation with a 0 second diff, like "For...".  Found a few very quick of these.  Actually found a few that had no splits other than mile 20 and finish.

There are also errors in gun time vs net time for some that led to an "A" designation with a 0 second diff, like "Tay...".  She finished in 5:28, yet this spreadsheet has her net as 6:07.  Found a few very quick of these as well.


----------



## FlashAM7

Nole95 said:


> Suppose that is possible.  However, assuming this data is correct, I count about 400 people that had H bibs who started with A.  When the rules clearly state that you can no longer get moved up to a better corral at the Expo, that seems like it would be a large number.  I know there are stories of it happening, but to me that would be way more than expected.
> 
> I'm counting about 2000 people that started in an earlier corral than what their bib was assigned.
> 
> Just fun playing with numbers before Friday happy hour begins.


I got moved up at the Expo from H to D, and there were many other people in line with me who were making similar corral changes. 

And let me add, it is extremely easy to change your corral. Although I came prepared with printouts of POT, they didn't even look at it. I just said "I'm looking for a corral change" and they asked "what is your estimated time of finish", and I said around 4:35 or so, and they just put a "D" sticker on my bib. I get that they want to go thru the line as quickly as possible, but it seemed almost too easy.


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> There do appear to be errors in this that lead to the appearance of lots of corral jumpers/people who got their bib changed at race relations.
> 
> As an example, it shows "Gau..." starting in Corral A with a time diff of 0 seconds, yet corral assigned was H.  Finish time of 7:23.  Yet, runDisney results show "Gau..." started about 58 min after gun time and not in corral A.  There seem to be several examples of this littered in the A corral of people with small time diffs that were actually not the case.
> 
> Also, those that did not cross the start got a "A" designation with a 0 second diff, like "For...".  Found a few very quick of these.  Actually found a few that had no splits other than mile 20 and finish.
> 
> There are also errors in gun time vs net time for some that led to an "A" designation with a 0 second diff, like "Tay...".  She finished in 5:28, yet this spreadsheet has her net as 6:07.  Found a few very quick of these as well.


It sounds like there are either some errors in the data or in the way it was sorted/filtered. I haven't pulled it up yet as I've already had my fill of Tableau for today!


----------



## camaker

FlashAM7 said:


> I got moved up at the Expo from H to D, and there were many other people in line with me who were making similar corral changes.
> 
> And let me add, it is extremely easy to change your corral. Although I came prepared with printouts of POT, they didn't even look at it. I just said "I'm looking for a corral change" and they asked "what is your estimated time of finish", and I said around 4:35 or so, and they just put a "D" sticker on my bib. I get that they want to go thru the line as quickly as possible, but it seemed almost too easy.



This is very atypical compared to previous RunDisney events. I'd love to know if it's a new trend or if they had some rogue volunteers/staff going easy this year. I hope this isn't the new norm, though.


----------



## kski907

This is just my theory from watching back in F. But there were hoards of runners still headed into corral area as A started. some running to catch up I wouldn’t be surprised if others jumped  in with those late A’s that weren’t.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Ok - my husband is 100% in for the Marathon - maybe on Goofy or Dopey.  I'm gonna do the 10K - maybe 5K too if my husband does Dopey.  

Planning on staying at Animal Kingdom this time around.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

kski907 said:


> This is just my theory from watching back in F. But there were hoards of runners still headed into corral area as A started. some running to catch up I wouldn’t be surprised if others jumped  in with those late A’s that weren’t.


The 2018 marathon was my first runDisney event.  My on opinion, which really isn't worth anything, is there should be two groups up front.  First group should be elites. Second group should be "qualifiers" (as in Boston) or people who can prove they have the potential to finish in say 4:00 or less, that aren't in the elite group.  

Both the elite and the qualifier groups, should have different bib colors than the rest of the runners, and there bib colors should different from each other.  As for the rest of the field, corral placement should be based strictly on when you signed up.  Aide from qualifiers there should be no POT submissions permitted.  You sign up early, then you end up in Corral C.  You sign up late, you end up in H. This way, people who are close to Boston qualification can't complain they got stuck behind people running a 6 hour pace, and lost their chance at qualifying.  And in traditional fashion, Disney could set up an upcharge for people who want to pay their way to Corral C.  Otherwise, everyone else is in the same pot.  If using different color bibs to differentiate the elite and potential qualifiers from everyone else doesn't work, then I doubt any set up could be policed.  One other thing race organizers could do is change the bib color for all corrals and not release the appearance of the bib until you go to pick up your packet.  That way, someone can't photoshop or create their own bib at home with a different number on it and use that to move up  into an earlier corral.  Even this setup wouldn't stop people from hopping from corral t corral but different bib colors should help.  Anyhow, that's my two cents.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> The 2018 marathon was my first runDisney event.  My on opinion, which really isn't worth anything, is there should be two groups up front.  First group should be elites. Second group should be "qualifiers" (as in Boston) or people who can prove they have the potential to finish in say 4:00 or less, that aren't in the elite group.
> 
> Both the elite and the qualifier groups, should have different bib colors than the rest of the runners, and there bib colors should different from each other.  As for the rest of the field, corral placement should be based strictly on when you signed up.  Aide from qualifiers there should be no POT submissions permitted.  You sign up early, then you end up in Corral C.  You sign up late, you end up in H. This way, people who are close to Boston qualification can't complain they got stuck behind people running a 6 hour pace, and lost their chance at qualifying.  And in traditional fashion, Disney could set up an upcharge for people who want to pay their way to Corral C.  Otherwise, everyone else is in the same pot.  If using different color bibs to differentiate the elite and potential qualifiers from everyone else doesn't work, then I doubt any set up could be policed.  One other thing race organizers could do is change the bib color for all corrals and not release the appearance of the bib until you go to pick up your packet.  That way, someone can't photoshop or create their own bib at home with a different number on it and use that to move up  into an earlier corral.  Even this setup wouldn't stop people from hopping from corral t corral but different bib colors should help.  Anyhow, that's my two cents.


This doesn’t sound like an improvement to me it actually sounds worse. No need for different colored bibs either when you have the corral listed right on the bib.


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> The 2018 marathon was my first runDisney event.  My on opinion, which really isn't worth anything, is there should be two groups up front.  First group should be elites. Second group should be "qualifiers" (as in Boston) or people who can prove they have the potential to finish in say 4:00 or less, that aren't in the elite group.



They already do this. If you enter a 3:15 proof of time, you'll be placed in a corral near or just behind the elite athletes. If you enter a 3:45, same thing. 



> Both the elite and the qualifier groups, should have different bib colors than the rest of the runners, and there bib colors should different from each other.  As for the rest of the field, corral placement should be based strictly on when you signed up.  Aide from qualifiers there should be no POT submissions permitted.  You sign up early, then you end up in Corral C.  You sign up late, you end up in H.



From a safety standpoint, this makes no sense. Why potentially have the slowest people in front of faster people solely because they entered first? No other race does this, and for good reason. Having fast people run through slow people is dangerous and frustrating for everyone. 



> One other thing race organizers could do is change the bib color for all corrals and not release the appearance of the bib until you go to pick up your packet.



They already do this. The bibs are different every year and no one gets to see what they look like until they pick them up.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

rteetz said:


> This doesn’t sound like an improvement to me. No need for different colored bibs either when you have the corral listed right on the bib.


See....I told you - my opinion really isn't worth anything!    Only reason I suggest different color bibs, is it would be easier for attendants to separate people trying run into a corral where they don't belong.  I was in corral E, and not a single attendant asked to see my bib on the way in.  I think there were just two attendants at the entrance and their heads were spinning in circles with all the people going/pushing by them.  And, my number was 10187.  Initially, I was placed in G, but runDisney didn't apply my POT correctly.  They moved me up to E and I had a blue sticker with the letter E on it as proof I was reassigned.  But again, no one even looked at my bib.  So, that's how people jumped from corral to corral.  I would think different color bibs would require just a glance from an attendant instead of having to read the numbers or other lettering while they were rushing in.  Maybe more attendants would work? Maybe there's just too many participants to keep it organized?  If people would just line up as their told, it would be easy.  But, nowadays, cheating is the preferred method to get what you want.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

FFigawi said:


> They already do this. If you enter a 3:15 proof of time, you'll be placed in a corral near or just behind the elite athletes. If you enter a 3:45, same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> From a safety standpoint, this makes no sense. Why potentially have the slowest people in front of faster people solely because they entered first? No other race does this, and for good reason. Having fast people run through slow people is dangerous and frustrating for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> They already do this. The bibs are different every year and no one gets to see what they look like until they pick them up.[/QUOTEAll that said, it sounds like there's no solution easy solution.  But I will say that someone on this board said earlier they he was able to discern that apparently someone from Corral H was able to run a 2:30. Sounds improbable to me, but he apparently was able to figure it out.  If someone can run a 2:30 from Corral H, then I would venture a guess that faster people wouldn't necessarily have a difficult time blowing thru the pack sof slower people.  Oh well......guess you'll all have to live with the system that's in place, and let the cheaters cheat their way to the front.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> See....I told you - my opinion really isn't worth anything!    Only reason I suggest different color bibs, is it would be easier for attendants to separate people trying run into a corral where they don't belong.  I was in corral E, and not a single attendant asked to see my bib on the way in.  I think there were just two attendants at the entrance and their heads were spinning in circles with all the people going/pushing by them.  And, my number was 10187.  Initially, I was placed in G, but runDisney didn't apply my POT correctly.  They moved me up to E and I had a blue sticker with the letter E on it as proof I was reassigned.  But again, no one even looked at my bib.  So, that's how people jumped from corral to corral.  I would think different color bibs would require just a glance from an attendant instead of having to read the numbers or other lettering while they were rushing in.  Maybe more attendants would work? Maybe there's just too many participants to keep it organized?  If people would just line up as their told, it would be easy.  But, nowadays, cheating is the preferred method to get what you want.


You are always going to have people trying to jump ahead into corrals where they shouldn't be. Make the font bigger, change colors, whatever, it doesn't matter. I was in G and they were checking bibs just fine. This system has worked for them for a long time now and it seems to be working. I don't necessarily think more volunteers would work. I have never done Boston or any of the majors or anything so this is my largest organized race. There is always room for improvement but I don't think what you're suggesting would necessarily be an improvement. No race organization is perfect.


----------



## Keels

FlashAM7 said:


> I got moved up at the Expo from H to D, and there were many other people in line with me who were making similar corral changes.
> 
> And let me add, it is extremely easy to change your corral. Although I came prepared with printouts of POT, they didn't even look at it. I just said "I'm looking for a corral change" and they asked "what is your estimated time of finish", and I said around 4:35 or so, and they just put a "D" sticker on my bib. I get that they want to go thru the line as quickly as possible, but it seemed almost too easy.



That was an extremely rare situation and was definitely not the case when I worked Runner Relations.


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> The 2018 marathon was my first runDisney event.  My on opinion, which really isn't worth anything, is there should be two groups up front.  First group should be elites. Second group should be "qualifiers" (as in Boston) or people who can prove they have the potential to finish in say 4:00 or less, that aren't in the elite group.
> 
> Both the elite and the qualifier groups, should have different bib colors than the rest of the runners, and there bib colors should different from each other.  As for the rest of the field, corral placement should be based strictly on when you signed up.  Aide from qualifiers there should be no POT submissions permitted.  You sign up early, then you end up in Corral C.  You sign up late, you end up in H. This way, people who are close to Boston qualification can't complain they got stuck behind people running a 6 hour pace, and lost their chance at qualifying.  And in traditional fashion, Disney could set up an upcharge for people who want to pay their way to Corral C.  Otherwise, everyone else is in the same pot.  If using different color bibs to differentiate the elite and potential qualifiers from everyone else doesn't work, then I doubt any set up could be policed.  One other thing race organizers could do is change the bib color for all corrals and not release the appearance of the bib until you go to pick up your packet.  That way, someone can't photoshop or create their own bib at home with a different number on it and use that to move up  into an earlier corral.  Even this setup wouldn't stop people from hopping from corral t corral but different bib colors should help.  Anyhow, that's my two cents.



As others have said - this is a terrible idea.

Nobody tries to BQ at Disney. It’s a lucky happenstance if they do, or they’re already damn close to a BQ and are in A to begin with.

You personally said you felt you were corralled wrongly, with no PoT, but in the end your actual Marathon finish time ended up being in line with where you were corralled.

Please stop trying to make mythic changes to a system to fit what you want it to be. Run more Disney races and you’ll understand why the process and thinking is in place.


----------



## camaker

Jim Tancredi said:


> The 2018 marathon was my first runDisney event.  My on opinion, which really isn't worth anything, is there should be two groups up front.  First group should be elites. Second group should be "qualifiers" (as in Boston) or people who can prove they have the potential to finish in say 4:00 or less, that aren't in the elite group.
> 
> Both the elite and the qualifier groups, should have different bib colors than the rest of the runners, and there bib colors should different from each other.  As for the rest of the field, corral placement should be based strictly on when you signed up.  Aide from qualifiers there should be no POT submissions permitted.  You sign up early, then you end up in Corral C.  You sign up late, you end up in H. This way, people who are close to Boston qualification can't complain they got stuck behind people running a 6 hour pace, and lost their chance at qualifying.  And in traditional fashion, Disney could set up an upcharge for people who want to pay their way to Corral C.  Otherwise, everyone else is in the same pot.  If using different color bibs to differentiate the elite and potential qualifiers from everyone else doesn't work, then I doubt any set up could be policed.  One other thing race organizers could do is change the bib color for all corrals and not release the appearance of the bib until you go to pick up your packet.  That way, someone can't photoshop or create their own bib at home with a different number on it and use that to move up  into an earlier corral.  Even this setup wouldn't stop people from hopping from corral t corral but different bib colors should help.  Anyhow, that's my two cents.



Different bib colors is an interesting idea. I don't think there would be any harm in them trying it. 

I don't understand why you would advocate near complete abandonment of corralling based on time, though. You would take a situation where people are already complaining about the mixing of faster and slower runners in the last couple of corrals and replacing it with a system that extends that situation to the vast majority of the corrals. It makes no sense.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Keels said:


> As others have said - this is a terrible idea.
> 
> Nobody tries to BQ at Disney. It’s a lucky happenstance if they do, or they’re already damn close to a BQ and are in A to begin with.
> 
> You personally said you felt you were corralled wrongly, with no PoT, but in the end your actual Marathon finish time ended up being in line with where you were corralled.
> 
> Please stop trying to make mythic changes to a system to fit what you want it to be. Run more Disney races and you’ll understand why the process and thinking is in place.


I'm not trying to make any changes to the system at all.  Others here complained about the system, and I just tried to offer up some ideas that may help their issues.  What i it with the bitterness on this board?  Why don't you take issue with the people that complained about the people hopping corrals, or better yet, the people that did the hopping?  As for my finishing  time, I stopped along the way for about 20 - 25 pictures and rest room breaks to the tune of about 45 minutes.  I'll be back next year and so long as a POT system is still in place, and I'll be placed where my POT says I should be placed.  And just like this year, where I finish in comparison to my starting position won't mean a thing other than I stopped off along the way for pictures, restroom breaks, and push ups for the drill sergeant on the hill.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

camaker said:


> Different bib colors is an interesting idea. I don't think there would be any harm in them trying it.
> 
> I don't understand why you would advocate near complete abandonment of corralling based on time, though. You would take a situation where people are already complaining about the mixing of faster and slower runners in the last couple of corrals and replacing it with a system that extends that situation to the vast majority of the corrals. It makes no sense.


Again, I'm not trying to abandon anything.  I'm simply offering up some potential solutions to make all the people happy that were on here earlier complaining about the corral hoopers.  My experience was great.  Then again, I obey rules and regulations.  I'll just sit in the background on this issue and watch the others complain.  Obviously, this is a touchy issue for some.


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm not trying to make any changes to the system at all.  Others here complained about the system, and I just tried to offer up some ideas that may help their issues.  What i it with the bitterness on this board?  Why don't you take issue with the people that complained about the people hopping corrals, or better yet, the people that did the hopping?  As for my finishing  time, I stopped along the way for about 20 - 25 pictures and rest room breaks to the tune of about 45 minutes.  I'll be back next year and so long as a POT system is still in place, and I'll be placed where my POT says I should be placed.  And just like this year, where I finish in comparison to my starting position won't mean a thing other than I stopped off along the way for pictures, restroom breaks, and push ups for the drill sergeant on the hill.



You and one other person complained about corralling. They were able to get upgraded to a better corral and you finished exactly where you were supposed to finish - stops or not.

As for corral-jumpers - you haven’t been around here long, because my view on that and one person in particular is very clear.

Congrats on finishing your Marathon and good luck on your future goals.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> Again, I'm not trying to abandon anything.  I'm simply offering up some potential solutions to make all the people happy that were on here earlier complaining about the corral hoopers.  My experience was great.  Then again, I obey rules and regulations.  I'll just sit in the background on this issue and watch the others complain.  Obviously, this is a touchy issue for some.


It’s not a touchy issue really but there isn’t a good way to stop corral hopping. People who set out to do it are going to do it or at least try. You can set whatever rules and regulations you want but people still cheat the system. People don’t run the full course either, they’ll cut corners on out and backs and such.


----------



## camaker

Jim Tancredi said:


> I'm not trying to make any changes to the system at all.  Others here complained about the system, and I just tried to offer up some ideas that may help their issues.  What i it with the bitterness on this board?



I'm not sure what you're really trying to accomplish here. The changes that you have proposed would make an issue that is currently isolated to a corral or two much, much worse. I'd be very interested to hear exactly what issue you are "making better" with these suggestions.

As for "bitterness" on this board, I think you get out of it what you put into it. This group tends to be very well informed, willing to help and very supportive. Differing viewpoints are welcome and are debated and discussed openly. However, when someone who has openly complained about the proof of time system comes back after an event with a suggestion that would essentially  eliminate that system and create vastly more chaos during the race itself, you can expect some pushback.


----------



## Jim Tancredi

Jim Tancredi said:


> Again, I'm not trying to abandon anything.  I'm simply offering up some potential solutions to make all the people happy that were on here earlier complaining about the corral hoopers.  My experience was great.  Then again, I obey rules and regulations.  I'll just sit in the background on this issue and watch the others complain.  Obviously, this is a touchy issue for some.


One last comment before I shut my trap.  Disney already implements corral placement based on when you sign up for anyone who signs up after, or doesn't supply a POT by, October 3rd.  So, you could be a potential 3:30 or 4:00 finisher and if you sign after 10/3 you can't provide a POT, and likely will get placed in one of the later corrals, if not the last.  Does this system sound fair to the runners who could finish in 3:30 or 4:00?  Nope.  But that's the way it's set up and starting in Corral G or H apparently didn't deter some of those runners from finishing in the time they thought they could run.  Like I said, I have no issues with the system, but for all the people who take issue with the corral hoppers, I say.....should we be surprised that people cheat their way to the front?  After all, people cheat at the highest levels in the society we live in.  It's a world of shortcuts.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Tancredi said:


> One last comment before I shut my trap.  Disney already implements corral placement based on when you sign up for anyone who signs up after, or doesn't supply a POT by, October 3rd.  So, you could be a potential 3:30 or 4:00 finisher and if you sign after 10/3 you can't provide a POT, and likely will get placed in one of the later corrals, if not the last.  Does this system sound fair to the runners who could finish in 3:30 or 4:00?  Nope.  But that's the way it's set up and starting in Corral G or H apparently didn't deter some of those runners from finishing in the time they thought they could run.  Like I said, I have no issues with the system, but for all the people who take issue with the corral hoppers, I say.....should we be surprised that people cheat their way to the front?  After all, people cheat at the highest levels in the society we live in.  It's a world of shortcuts.


In order to go through 25,000 runners they need some sort of deadline so they can properly corral. runDisney explicitly states that you run the risk of being placed in the last corral if you do not submit a time or sign up after the POT deadline but you are allowed to submit a one time POT when signing up after the deadline.


----------



## FFigawi

Jim Tancredi said:


> One last comment before I shut my trap.  Disney already implements corral placement based on when you sign up for anyone who signs up after, or doesn't supply a POT by, October 3rd.  So, you could be a potential 3:30 or 4:00 finisher and if you sign after 10/3 you can't provide a POT, and likely will get placed in one of the later corrals, if not the last.  Does this system sound fair to the runners who could finish in 3:30 or 4:00?  Nope.  But that's the way it's set up and starting in Corral G or H apparently didn't deter some of those runners from finishing in the time they thought they could run.  Like I said, I have no issues with the system, but for all the people who take issue with the corral hoppers, I say.....should we be surprised that people cheat their way to the front?  After all, people cheat at the highest levels in the society we live in.  It's a world of shortcuts.



Not true. If you register after the PoT cut off date, you're allowed to submit one when you enter. You can't go back and improve it later, but you do get to submit one at the time you sign up for the race.


----------



## camaker

Jim Tancredi said:


> Again, I'm not trying to abandon anything.  I'm simply offering up some potential solutions to make all the people happy that were on here earlier complaining about the corral hoopers.  My experience was great.  Then again, I obey rules and regulations.  I'll just sit in the background on this issue and watch the others complain.  Obviously, this is a touchy issue for some.



Huh? Now you're just moving the goalposts. Your suggestions for helping combat corral hopping were acknowledged (at least by me) to be interesting and potentially worth a try. 

However, in that same post you also proposed a near complete abandonment of the proof of time system, specifically proposing that everything from Corral C back should be a pace-independent free for all. That's where the pushback and disagreement is coming from and your statement that you're "not trying to abandon anything" is quite disingenuous and revisionist.


----------



## LilyJC

I’ve done many different races/race series, and in my opinion runDisney handles corral placement the best of all I’ve experienced. Is it perfect? Of course not, but I always feel safe and that the volunteers are doing their best to get everyone where they should be. I dropped back to run with DH during Dopey, and the same volunteer each day looked shocked and confirmed with me that I was indeed placing myself in a later corral.


----------



## Keels

Jim Tancredi said:


> One last comment before I shut my trap.  Disney already implements corral placement based on when you sign up for anyone who signs up after, or doesn't supply a POT by, October 3rd.  So, you could be a potential 3:30 or 4:00 finisher and if you sign after 10/3 you can't provide a POT, and likely will get placed in one of the later corrals, if not the last.  Does this system sound fair to the runners who could finish in 3:30 or 4:00?  Nope.  But that's the way it's set up and starting in Corral G or H apparently didn't deter some of those runners from finishing in the time they thought they could run.  Like I said, I have no issues with the system, but for all the people who take issue with the corral hoppers, I say.....should we be surprised that people cheat their way to the front?  After all, people cheat at the highest levels in the society we live in.  It's a world of shortcuts.



You said you you belonged in a corral better than the 5:30 mark, but had no PoT to prove that effort.

You finished in 6:29, which is a fact, due to whatever reasons (character stops, etc.).

What exactly do you want RunDisney to do to help SPECIFICALLY YOU, because that’s really what you care about. Don’t act like you care about others, when all you’ve done is complain about corralling and have taken up the mantel of the ONE other person that has gone along with your complaint.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I hope you're all having a great weekend and enjoying some awesome weather. ("Awesome" being relative, of course, it was 45 degrees here yesterday and I loved it.)

Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?

I'm going to go for a couple of deep cuts and go with 1.) Mulch Sweat and Shears, the cover band that performed at Hollywood Studios we randomly saw one day several years ago and 2.) once upon a time, my wife ordered this pork belly sandwich (or something similar) at Liberty Tree Tavern and it was SO GOOD. I desperately wanted to try it again on a return visit, but the menu had changed. 

Beyond that, I never got to see the Osborne Family Lights at Hollywood Studios, which I think would have been cool.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

> What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



There are a lot of things and this isn't even everything...

Wasabi Shrimp Salad at California Grill
Empress Lily at Disney Springs
Adventurer's Club
Comedy Warehouse
Osburne Lights
Maelstrom
Miyuki
Earful Tower


----------



## cavepig

I miss bascically all of Old Epcot... Horizons, World of Motion, Kitchen Kabarate.... Then there's River Country I miss too.  Oh yes Maelstrom & the Earful Tower I miss after seeing @Dis_Yoda response.

I'm pretty sure we're in for the 2019 marathon maybe adding the 10k as well, I'm really glad registrations are later this year.  We did Dopey in 2016 I'm really not compelled to do it again yet and Goofy while sounds fun I really liked having the marathon be standalone to race but with some stops.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I miss the animation drawing thing at Studios, Osborne lights and Malestrom. 

Even though I never knew about it until it was closed, River Country seems like it would have been neat to visit.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I hope you're all having a great weekend and enjoying some awesome weather. ("Awesome" being relative, of course, it was 45 degrees here yesterday and I loved it.)
> 
> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?
> 
> I'm going to go for a couple of deep cuts and go with 1.) Mulch Sweat and Shears, the cover band that performed at Hollywood Studios we randomly saw one day several years ago and 2.) once upon a time, my wife ordered this pork belly sandwich (or something similar) at Liberty Tree Tavern and it was SO GOOD. I desperately wanted to try it again on a return visit, but the menu had changed.
> 
> Beyond that, I never got to see the Osborne Family Lights at Hollywood Studios, which I think would have been cool.



The thing that I miss the most by a very large margin is the clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl that you used to be able to get at Columbia Harbour House. Far and away one of my favorite things when I started going to Disney!   The CHH clam chowder has been in constant decline in size and quality since they dropped the bread bowl. 

I can't tell you how thrilled I was to find it at DL when I made my first trip there two years ago. It was fantastic!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> The thing that I miss the most by a very large margin is the clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl that you used to be able to get at Columbia Harbour House. Far and away one of my favorite things when I started going to Disney!   The CHH clam chowder has been in constant decline in size and quality since they dropped the bread bowl.
> 
> I can't tell you how thrilled I was to find it at DL when I made my first trip there two years ago. It was fantastic!



I'm not even sure I realized clam chowder was a thing at Columbia Harbour House! That is, hands down, my favorite quick service in MK and probably all of WDW. I usually get the jumbo shrimp, though...


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> The thing that I miss the most by a very large margin is the clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl that you used to be able to get at Columbia Harbour House. Far and away one of my favorite things when I started going to Disney!   The CHH clam chowder has been in constant decline in size and quality since they dropped the bread bowl.
> 
> I can't tell you how thrilled I was to find it at DL when I made my first trip there two years ago. It was fantastic!


Oh my gosh the bread bowls I totally forgot about those, I don't get the clam chowder but the vegetarian chili & yes the bread bowls made it sooo much better.


----------



## TeeterTots

I’ve never had this, but I heard there were cheeseburger egg rolls in Adventureland and I really wanted to try them!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

This is a tough one for me. When we went when I was younger it was the mid-90’s and I don’t remember much about what existed at the time. We went to Universal in the late-90’s and I think I get confused about which things were at each place. I still haven’t been back to Universal since that time, so I can’t really separate things.

First trip to Disney as an adult was in 2012. And really the last year has been the first time I’ve visited the parks enough to navigate them successfully (until they did the 13 months for the price of 12 offer on AP that we took advantage of for the last two Marathon Weekends we were a 1 Park a trip group).

That’s the long way of saying, “I don’t know.” I know I loved Figment when I was younger and had a stuffed animal and the current ride is, um, not the best; but I can’t say for sure I’d like the old version back, just something better than the current iteration.

Maybe someone else will hit on something I remember, but most of the recent closings/replacements seem properly timed and aren’t particularly heartbreaking for a relative Disney noob like myself.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?


I miss the tofu noodle bowl at the Brown Derby, Osborne Family Lights, and Wine & Dine as a night race. (Those three all go together...) I also miss Maelstrom, British Invasion, and Off Kilter.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?


I would have loved to have seen Horizons. Old school Epcot has always intrigued me and Horizons was just that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Sundays are for Disney:

I am not sure I actually miss this, but I’d like to do “Alien Encounter” as an adult. I remember thinking it was so cool & scary as a kid and would like to see it again!

I’d also like a nighttime runDisney race to return! I’ve never done a night race, but seeing as that’s when I run, I’d like to try it.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

I really miss the Adventurer's Club. My wife does dinner theater and local community theatre at home, and she was chosen to participate in the radio show skit at the Adventurer's Club.  It was so funny and we still talk about it now, many years after the Adventurer's Club closed. 

I miss the older prices too, particularly for dining!


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



HS:  Who wants to be a millionaire; Play It,  Superstar TV
Epcot:  Living Statues, Off Kilter, Tapestry Of Nations Parade
MK:  Nothing
AK: Little Red!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> I’d also like a nighttime runDisney race to return! I’ve never done a night race, but seeing as that’s when I run, I’d like to try it.



I’d love to do a nighttime race, too!!


----------



## lovingeire

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



Osbourne Lights for sure!  And Wishes!  I love Wishes!  (HEA is great, but not as much of a heart tugging show as Wishes was for me.)  Oh, and I know it's not a popular opinion, but I miss Mickey's Sorcerer hat at DHS!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> I’d love to do a nighttime race, too!!



I know RnR Vegas is a nighttime race, which would be a fun one! The post-race celebration options would be endless!


----------



## Nole95

Our first Disney race and first half marathon was the late night version of W&D.  I really wish they would bring that back.  It was so unique.  Started shortly after 10 and finished shortly after midnight.  You then pretty much had Epcot to yourself all night.  I would not do it again in its current form, as it is really no different than any other Disney race.

They could still keep the challenge.  It would make for quite a unique and interesting challenge with the 10K in the morning and half later that night.


----------



## lhermiston

lovingeire said:


> Osbourne Lights for sure!  And Wishes!  I love Wishes!  (HEA is great, but not as much of a heart tugging show as Wishes was for me.)  Oh, and I know it's not a popular opinion, but I miss Mickey's Sorcerer hat at DHS!



I liked the sorcerer’s hat, too! Fortunately, we have a family photo in front of it. 

And I LOVE Wishes/Celebrate the Magic. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> I know RnR Vegas is a nighttime race, which would be a fun one! The post-race celebration options would be endless!



The Vegas marathon is on my bucket list and that ends at night on the strip. That would be so cool!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



Main Street Electrical Parade. That's the only parade I remember from my first visit, and I still absolutely love it. I miss it. I want it back. I listen to the music sometimes.
Oh, and Wishes. I haven't seen Happily Ever After yet, and while I'm sure it's great, I don't think it will replace Wishes for me.

So ... kind of a big day today. I think today was the first time I actually told someone out loud that I want to run the WDW Marathon next year. I'm still not sure it's going to happen, but ... just saying it out loud for the first time seems like a big step.


----------



## jockey

I miss the wine and dine night race!


----------



## evenstar

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



MK - Mickey's Toontown at WDW. I have pictures of my oldest there but it was demoed for new Fantasyland when my two youngest went. Will have to get them out to DLR soon to see it there.
AK- runDisney Expedition Everest Challenge, would love to see them bring this back but not likely now that AK is open evenings.


----------



## Bree

Sunday is for Disney: things I miss

MK: Main Street Bakery
EP: all the neat stuff that used to be in the Innoventions buildings
HS: Osborne Lights
AK: nothing I can think of


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> So ... kind of a big day today. I think today was the first time I actually told someone out loud that I want to run the WDW Marathon next year. I'm still not sure it's going to happen, but ... just saying it out loud for the first time seems like a big step.



Whooooo! You’re going to crush it!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So ... kind of a big day today. I think today was the first time I actually told someone out loud that I want to run the WDW Marathon next year. I'm still not sure it's going to happen, but ... just saying it out loud for the first time seems like a big step.


That’s definitely a big step and now it’s probably gonna happen and now I’m gonna want to also run it and I don’t know how I’m gonna make it happen but yeah...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> That’s definitely a big step and now it’s probably gonna happen and now I’m gonna want to also run it and I don’t know how I’m gonna make it happen but yeah...



Look at me, causing trouble wherever I go ...
(There are still some things that need to fall into place before it can happen, so don't start making plans yet)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Look at me, causing trouble wherever I go ...
> (There are still some things that need to fall into place before it can happen, so don't start making plans yet)


This is Disney... plan making starts 5.5 years in advance.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> This is Disney... plan making starts 5.5 years in advance.



Not always!  I’ve planned anywhere from 20 hours to 2 years in advance!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Not always!  I’ve planned anywhere from 20 hours to 2 years in advance!


I know. I’ve never done 20 hours but I’ve done less than two months. Disney just makes it seem like you should be planning years in advance.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I know. I’ve never done 20 hours but I’ve done less than two months. Disney just makes it seem like you should be planning years in advance.



I usually start planning about a year out, but that's generally because of my level of excitement and the joy I get out of planning and tweaking my trip. Planning the trip is half the fun.


----------



## lovingeire

SarahDisney said:


> Main Street Electrical Parade. That's the only parade I remember from my first visit, and I still absolutely love it. I miss it. I want it back. I listen to the music sometimes.



Oh, I love the MSEP!  I grew up with it on the west coast, and loved sharing it with my family on the east coast.  I'm so sad that it's gone from both coasts!


----------



## LilyJC

Sundays are for Disney:

Since I’ve only been to WDW once, my answers are all from Disneyland:

The Mali-boomer which used to be right by Screamin’ was basically a big kid Jumping Jellyfish. So much fun! They removed it several years ago. 

The tomato bisque at Pacific Wharf now is only a season menu item, but I rarely feel like eating soup during the summer months. 

And lastly, the colossal chocolate chip cookie was removed from the Ghirardelli menu and replaced with a nasty new cookie.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



I miss the Mile 20 Spectacular!


(I'm one of the few people that actually like it!)

It was mentioned before but I also miss the drawing classes at the animation attraction in DHS and the Sorcerer's hat there - I wanted to make an offer for it! Fantasia (and the Sorcerer's Apprentice segment) is one of all-time favorites.

I miss the Kim Possible missions at Epcot. They retro'd Phineas & Ferb to replace it but the KP missions were a blast!

I miss the Magic Shop on the front corner of Main Street. They still have it at DL which is awesome. I never could do magic but still love it anyway.

Lastly, I miss Tusker House not being a character buffet at AK. It used to be quiet and relaxing. Now...not so much.


----------



## huskies90

Chaitali said:


> I just realized my half PR was in December of 2016 so will be a month too old to use for next year's marathon.


Question: What is the POT cutoff for the marathon 2019? Is the current website accurate or has it not been fully updated. It says after 1/1/16. Should it say 1/1/17?

*Proof of Time*
Please remember, Proof of Time must be provided by October 9, 2018.

*runDisney Proof of Time Guidelines:*

Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2016 and must be one of the below listed distances.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Question: What is the POT cutoff for the marathon 2019? Is the current website accurate or has it not been fully updated. It says after 1/1/16. Should it say 1/1/17?
> 
> *Proof of Time*
> Please remember, Proof of Time must be provided by October 9, 2018.
> 
> *runDisney Proof of Time Guidelines:*
> 
> Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2016 and must be one of the below listed distances.


That is likely a mistake (not the first time runDisney has made mistakes). That was the cutoff this this years PoT.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sunday’s are for Disney:

I totally have to agree with Osborne’s Lights, we used to spend so much time there staring up and enjoying the holiday almosphere.  Another that was shared that I have to copy - Electric Light Parade!  I grew up seeing that parade in Disneyland, but it went away so long ago.  Then I go to Disney World for the first time and my mouth just dropped open when I was looking at the parade times and saw that it was there.  So sad it is gone now, again.

I will add The Great Movie Ride.  I know that it was dated, but I just loved that ride and was always a must do!


----------



## John VN

lovingeire said:


> Oh, I love the MSEP!  I grew up with it on the west coast, and loved sharing it with my family on the east coast.  I'm so sad that it's gone from both coasts!



Dang, it had to be mentioned......




Just listening to the sound track is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bree

I have the Main Street electrical parade as one of my ring tones on my phone!


----------



## Dis5150

Awe, MSEP! I have a VHS tape of it, lol, from DL. Love that parade!

I will go along with lots of you and say the Osbourne Lights and the night time W&D race. Our first runDisney race was the half of a half, 2015 fiasco W&D and after all the hoopla we were too wiped out to make it to the after party. Planned to redeem ourselves with the 2016 W&D night time race and we all know how THAT turned out.


----------



## rootbeerkid

Sundays are for Disney (a day late): It wasn't super popular but it holds a special place for me - "If You Had Wings."  It was air conditioned and was free in that it didn't require a ticket in the days of the ticket books.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I'll echo @cavepig and say old school Epcot.  The original Figment ride, World of Motion, Wonders of Life and my personal favorite, Horizons.  I also miss the old Illuminations.  There are still certain songs that were part of that like "Rhapsody in Blue" and I immediately think of that show.  

I also wish my kids had a chance to see the Osborne Family Lights.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFDA: runDisney West Coast races & The Tower of Terror at DCA. I am beyond sad they they changed it's theme.


----------



## JeffW

Sunday's are for Disney answer:

I miss the old Fastpass system, especially for runDisney trips. I really don't like having to lock in every day 2 months in advance.  We really liked the ability to change the order/days we were going to particular parks based on how we were feeling, or weather, or drop a day for resting and make it up a different time.  With scheduled Fastpasses, this is a lot harder to do, and has really started to wear on us during our trips.


----------



## sourire

Not sure if I am going to be at Marathon Weekend 2019, but I'm planning to continue to lurk here, just in case. =)  
I miss old school EPCOT as well - the original Figment, Horizons, Body Wars and Cranium Command (I used to LOVE wandering around in the Wonders of Life pavilion...no surprise to anyone that I ended up in a healthcare profession). 
I miss MSEP, but also SpectroMagic...I have that Music in the Park cd with the SpectroMagic Medley on it (instrumental, mostly piano). Some parts are a little melancholy, but I love it. Here it is from youtube:


----------



## UNCBear24

I miss Off Kilter.


----------



## lhermiston

JeffW said:


> Sunday's are for Disney answer:
> 
> I miss the old Fastpass system, especially for runDisney trips. I really don't like having to lock in every day 2 months in advance.  We really liked the ability to change the order/days we were going to particular parks based on how we were feeling, or weather, or drop a day for resting and make it up a different time.  With scheduled Fastpasses, this is a lot harder to do, and has really started to wear on us during our trips.



I was just thinking yesterday how the FP+ system has rendered park hopper pointless for me. I just feel locked into each park. I know I can book new fast passes, but often times I have to spread them out to get what I want.


----------



## roxymama

Sundays are for Disney (and I guess so are Mondays)
I miss old Epcot...
Original Figment/Journey
Original Imageworks
World of Motion
Horizons
Future World Minnie/Mickey/Goofy/Pluto in the rainbow astronaut getups
And whatever the kid's meal was circa 1986 at the Mexican pavilion.  I dream of those taquito things still to this day.

I realize the older attractions might be pretty bad and dated if they were still there...but nostalgia!


----------



## baxter24

Sundays are for Disney (totally ok for me to answer despite knowing I probably won’t be at marathon weekend next year right?!?): I really miss Spectromagic and the Osborne Lights.


----------



## Chaitali

I miss the Main Street Electrical parade.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?


If I can only pick one, it's the Osborne Lights, hands down. That was our annual holiday tradition from my son's first year until it ended and we miss it terribly.

If I can add others, I'm another who misses old, educational EP: World of Motion, Horizons, old SE, Wonders of Life... sigh. At MK I miss Dreamflight and Timekeeper, Snow White, and most of all, Mr. Toad. I loved the Backlot Tour at DHS, and we'll miss GMR very much. And last, but not at all least, RIP Lighthouse Sandwich at Columbia Harbor House.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> There are a lot of things and this isn't even everything...
> 
> Wasabi Shrimp Salad at California Grill
> Empress Lily at Disney Springs
> Adventurer's Club
> Comedy Warehouse
> Osburne Lights
> Maelstrom
> Miyuki
> Earful Tower



So many good things on this list.  I really wish I could have experienced the adventurers club.  I really miss Osbourne lights.



OrangeBirdGirl said:


> I miss the animation drawing thing at Studios, Osborne lights and Malestrom.
> 
> Even though I never knew about it until it was closed, River Country seems like it would have been neat to visit.



I loved drawing at the studios.  That was so much fun and a neat way to create a souvenir.

I miss wishes too.  It was my first nighttime spectacular as an adult and I have a much stronger emotional connection to it than to HEA.

Hands down the runDisney thing I miss most at WDW is the Expedition Everest Challenge.  I loved that race.


----------



## cavepig

IamTrike said:


> Hands down the runDisney thing I miss most at WDW is the Expedition Everest Challenge. I loved that race.


Yes, it would be so great if they brought something like this back, it was just so fun and different.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Definitely, wish I experienced Osborne lights.  It would have been even better if I got to experience during a night time race!!


----------



## hotblooded

One more for the list of people who miss the old FP system at WDW. I used to be able to hoard fastpasses for the busiest time of day, without regard for return times. It entailed a lot of cross-crossing the parks, but my friends and family were in awe of how much we could get done. I’m a lot lazier these days, but I still had fun maximizing fastpasses at Shanghai & Tokyo Disney, as well as stacking fastpasses across both parks in Disneyland Paris. I’m a flight attendant, and many of my international trips are spontaneous in comparison to my marathon weekend routine, so it was a huge advantage to be able to line up for rope drop and strategize with paper fastpasses.


----------



## IamTrike

hotblooded said:


> One more for the list of people who miss the old FP system at WDW. I used to be able to hoard fastpasses for the busiest time of day, without regard for return times. It entailed a lot of cross-crossing the parks, but my friends and family were in awe of how much we could get done. I’m a lot lazier these days, but I still had fun maximizing fastpasses at Shanghai & Tokyo Disney, as well as stacking fastpasses across both parks in Disneyland Paris. I’m a flight attendant, and many of my international trips are spontaneous in comparison to my marathon weekend routine, so it was a huge advantage to be able to line up for rope drop and strategize with paper fastpasses.


Yeah the fact that they didn't enforce return times made it really easy to take advantage of the system particularly if you could get there at rope drop before the park got crowded.


----------



## John VN

I miss the loop back into EPCOT after the start of the Marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> I miss the loop back into EPCOT after the start of the Marathon.



Me too! The old course was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## ZellyB

John VN said:


> I miss the loop back into EPCOT after the start of the Marathon.



After finally experiencing running through Epcot in the dark at the 5k and 10K this year, I can totally understand why people miss this.  I wish I'd gotten to experience it as part of the marathon.


----------



## Ariel484

John VN said:


> I miss the loop back into EPCOT after the start of the Marathon.


SAME! One of my favorite runDisney memories is running through a dark Epcot with my brother at the beginning of the 2012 marathon (first marathon for both of us)!


----------



## a-mad

Sundays are for Disney:

I am not a frequent visitor to WDW, but I was able to catch both Osborne Lights and Alien Encounter on earlier trips... and loved them both - so I will miss not seeing them on future trips.

As for the Disneyland Resort (which I frequent much more often) - I really, really miss the PeopleMover.  Yes, it's a simple ride - but it rarely had a line, was a great break from the crowds and more intense rides, gave a unique viewpoint into other TL attractions, and really created a sense of motion and activity in Tomorrowland.  As it is now... TL truly feels less alive without it.  I love riding it at MK when I'm there.


----------



## Traveling NGs

Hi everyone!  2019 will be my big 40 and I will be doing my first Dopey and I will do the castaway challenge too. Cant wait!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I’m in for the half, I think. Marathon this year was my worst race pace of all time (caught a cold Friday), felt terrible the whole time but finished, and didn’t do any meet ups. But i like that the half is on Saturday and maybe we’ll spectate for the full. 



lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?


Hundreds of WDW visits; we’ve been APHs since the late 90s and lived in Orlando 7 years, it was a nice thing to do on the weekends. Disneyland three times, all race weekends.

Race weekends:
2013: PHM, W&D
2014: TOT 10-Miler
2015: SWHM, PHM
2016: Marathon, SWDS, Tink, W&D
2017: Marathon, SWHM, SWDS
2018: Marathon, SWDS



rteetz said:


> Well that's another thing I am changing from engineering to architecture. I feel that fits me better. I also changed schools.



Ooh, exciting! What school?



lhermiston said:


> Anyway, onto this week's Sundays are for Disney question... What is something (attraction, show, menu item, literally anything!) that is no longer at Disney that you wish was still there?



Going to echo a lot of folks: Osborne Lights, classic Epcot, 20,000 Leagues, Skyway, TOT 10-Miler. And lots I’m forgetting.


----------



## rteetz

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Ooh, exciting! What school?


UW-Milwaukee


----------



## Baloo in MI

John VN said:


> I miss the loop back into EPCOT after the start of the Marathon.



How did it go?  I never got to run that course.


----------



## Keels

I miss SpectroMagic.

Ply me with enough drinks and put the soundtrack on, and I’m confident I still remember both the butterfly/Fairy Garden routine AND the ostrich/Fantasia routine.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I miss SpectroMagic.
> 
> Ply me with enough drinks and put the soundtrack on, and I’m confident I still remember both the butterfly/Fairy Garden routine AND the ostrich/Fantasia routine.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Challenge accepted.



27th Mile Spectacular in 2020?

I can probably do multiple roles from the Remember the Magic parade too ...


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> My company is hiring if anyone wants to move to Southwest Florida (and you qualify)
> 
> ~ HR Manager
> ~ Welder
> ~ CNC Machinist (Highly Skilled)
> ~ Maintenance (Mechanical/Electrical)



Let me know if you ever have an opening in QC, supply chain or process analysis/improvement ... I'm pretty bored these days.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> It’s not a touchy issue really but there isn’t a good way to stop corral hopping. People who set out to do it are going to do it or at least try. You can set whatever rules and regulations you want but people still cheat the system. People don’t run the full course either, they’ll cut corners on out and backs and such.


This. If people are set on jumping corrals, they will do it. I've heard of people photoshopping their bib, people making fake stickers, physically jumping corrals, you name it.

The bigger problem, in my opinion, is Track Shack themselves placing people in wrong corrals. The line at Runner Relations at the Expo was ridiculously long because runners were placed in the wrong corral.


----------



## camaker

FlashAM7 said:


> This. If people are set on jumping corrals, they will do it. I've heard of people photoshopping their bib, people making fake stickers, physically jumping corrals, you name it.
> 
> The bigger problem, in my opinion, is Track Shack themselves placing people in wrong corrals. The line at Runner Relations at the Expo was ridiculously long because runners were placed in the wrong corral.



I agree on the jumping corrals issue, but I'd be interested to see a breakdown of the reasons runners were at Runner Relations for corral changes before calling out Track Shack as a "bigger problem".  Keep in mind that as long as the line may have been at Runner Relations, Track Shack had the task of placing 64-65,000 individual runners into corrals based on my back of the napkin calculations for challenges.  The line across all the Expo days would have to have been several thousand runners and be made up entirely of runners Track Shack made an actual error with to have any kind of significance.  You have to exclude anyone trying to get a corral changed due to things like:  runner has faster PoT now than when registering, forgotten PoT entries, runner mis-entered expected times so they don't match PoT, etc.

Track Shack certainly makes errors.  However, a large portion of the "errors" that I see discussed here and in the Facebook groups and elsewhere are traceable to the runner not entering all aspects of the PoT correctly.  It's easy to get caught up in the exceptions, especially as they tend to be pretty vocal, but as a percentage I'd bet the true error rate is pretty close to statistically insignificant.  Not that that helps is you happen to get caught as one of the isolated issues, though.


----------



## Nole95

FlashAM7 said:


> This. If people are set on jumping corrals, they will do it. I've heard of people photoshopping their bib, people making fake stickers, physically jumping corrals, you name it.
> 
> The bigger problem, in my opinion, is Track Shack themselves placing people in wrong corrals. The line at Runner Relations at the Expo was ridiculously long because runners were placed in the wrong corral.



I'd be curious if they were placed in the wrong corral because they did not enter a POT on time, or did Track Shack flat out make that many mistakes and misplace people?  I see there being three scenarios.

1.  People who did not enter a POT by the deadline who have a valid POT from prior to the deadline, and are asking to get moved.

2.  People who did not enter a POT by the deadline who have a valid POT from a race AFTER the deadline, and are asking to get moved.

3.  People who have proof that Track Shack messed up and want to be placed where they should have been all along.  I always take a screen shot or print a copy of my registration just in case.

In my opinion, the only ones who have a legitimate reason to be moved are those in scenario 3.  The POT deadline is not a secret.  It's right on the registration, and I am pretty sure RD sends out a reminder as well about entering one prior to the deadline date.  Even if I know I might change my POT later on, I always enter the best POT I currently have.  

Seems like RD could save themselves a lot of time and effort by posting a sign at the Expo reiterating the policy.  Either it's a rule that no corral changes will be made or it isn't.


----------



## PrincessV

Unfortunately, I'll venture to guess that a large part of the long lines for RR lately is thanks to well-meaning advice given to folks who definitely do _not_ fit the criteria of a Track Shack error to "give it a try - it can't hurt!" (FTR I'm guilty of giving this advice, too, so I'm not judging or singling anyone out!) Years ago, my friend was legitimately mis-corralled due to a TS error and we waited behind ONE person in line at RR - this was before so many were "giving it a try" and RR wasn't being overrun with people requesting corral changes.


----------



## Desdemona924

For last year's marathon, I was placed in N with an estimated finish time entered that should have put me around L; no POT required. I emailed them, stressing that I knew they were probably getting tons of emails and I knew they couldn't make changes. I just asked if I had made some mistake I didn't realize when I registered and could they let me know what it was so I didn't make it again. A few days later I got an email that said take this email  to RR and you'll be moved up to L. I did and they did. If I hadn't heard back, I would have just gone to N and not clogged up the line, but I can see people not being happy with that. As I waited, someone from RR was checking with everyone to find out why they were in line and saying that they wouldn't change corrals.


----------



## sandam1

After reading all of the fun and excitement from this year's Marathon Weekend, I am super excited about the possibility of doing my first Disney half marathon in 2019. The mega planner in me is chomping at the bit to start figuring out hotel accommodations which will be a huge part of the budget, but of course Disney doesn't have anything available on-line yet. So I'm looking to those of you who have done past Marathon weekends for some guidance and advice.

Some background - I am the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure. Stayed off-site and had a huge disruption to the parking lot tram at Magic Kingdom. Stayed at Wilderness Lodge, had a long delay waiting for a boat (mid-day on our check-out day). Stayed at Grand Floridian for ONE night, wound up stranded at the Contemporary when a person engrossed in their phone managed to fall into the door and knock it off its track. Yes, I have had VERY bad luck with Disney transportation and am a little snake bit now.

Traveling party will be me and a friend. I'm not sure how many park days we will have, but we will be probably be focusing on the stuff that is new to Disney in the past 3 years or so. Our favorite park is the Magic Kingdom.

Right now I'm considering the Contemporary (walkability to MK and access to the monorail for race transport), Wilderness Lodge (boat access to MK and I just LOVE that hotel), Yacht or Beach Club (walkability) or off-site (getting a rental car). I have a stash of Disney/Target gift cards, which could help bring the cost of staying on-site down a bit. But right now I am seeing some nearby off-site options that look quite nice, are relatively inexpensive, and have nice kitchen set-ups.

So my questions:
- Of my options (Contemporary, WL, YC or BC), which is best for race morning transportation? (Keep in mind my past luck with Murphy's Law)
- If I stay off-site, would the race retreat be a worthwhile investment? If you had the choice of on-site or off-site with race retreat, which would you chose?

For those of you that did the 2018 race, do you mind sharing what you spent per night on your hotel room? 

I'm sure that I will have a million other questions, but these are a few of the most basic ones for right now.


----------



## FFigawi

Nole95 said:


> I'd be curious if they were placed in the wrong corral because they did not enter a POT on time, or did Track Shack flat out make that many mistakes and misplace people?  I see there being three scenarios.
> 
> 1.  People who did not enter a POT by the deadline who have a valid POT from prior to the deadline, and are asking to get moved.
> 
> 2.  People who did not enter a POT by the deadline who have a valid POT from a race AFTER the deadline, and are asking to get moved.
> 
> 3.  People who have proof that Track Shack messed up and want to be placed where they should have been all along.  I always take a screen shot or print a copy of my registration just in case.
> 
> In my opinion, the only ones who have a legitimate reason to be moved are those in scenario 3.  The POT deadline is not a secret.  It's right on the registration, and I am pretty sure RD sends out a reminder as well about entering one prior to the deadline date.  Even if I know I might change my POT later on, I always enter the best POT I currently have.
> 
> Seems like RD could save themselves a lot of time and effort by posting a sign at the Expo reiterating the policy.  Either it's a rule that no corral changes will be made or it isn't.



Well said, @rteetz! If you don't enter a POT by the deadline, you shouldn't be able get your corral changed. Changes should be reserved for those who can legitimately show Track Shack made an error when assigning their corral. The more people from scenarios 1 and 2 keep showing up to the expo and asking for changes, the more likely it is they will stop allowing any changes at all. Kind of like with the people who abuse the emergency bib pickup on race mornings, at some point they're going to take it away.


----------



## TeeterTots

FFigawi said:


> Well said, @rteetz! If you don't enter a POT by the deadline, you shouldn't be able get your corral changed. Changes should be reserved for those who can legitimately show Track Shack made an error when assigning their corral. The more people from scenarios 1 and 2 keep showing up to the expo and asking for changes, the more likely it is they will stop allowing any changes at all. Kind of like with the people who abuse the emergency bib pickup on race mornings, at some point they're going to take it away.


Hypothetically speaking....lol...What if you’re a procrastinator like me and sign up waaaaay after POT deadline? Should I plead my case at the expo or just roll with it??


----------



## FFigawi

TeeterTots said:


> Hypothetically speaking....lol...What if you’re a procrastinator like me and sign up waaaaay after POT deadline? Should I plead my case at the expo or just roll with it??



If you sign up after the deadline, you're allowed to enter your POT when you register. You can't make changes once you hit that big "submit" button, but you can put your POT in while you're signing up. At least this has been the case recently.


----------



## lhermiston

sandam1 said:


> After reading all of the fun and excitement from this year's Marathon Weekend, I am super excited about the possibility of doing my first Disney half marathon in 2019. The mega planner in me is chomping at the bit to start figuring out hotel accommodations which will be a huge part of the budget, but of course Disney doesn't have anything available on-line yet. So I'm looking to those of you who have done past Marathon weekends for some guidance and advice.
> 
> Some background - I am the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure. Stayed off-site and had a huge disruption to the parking lot tram at Magic Kingdom. Stayed at Wilderness Lodge, had a long delay waiting for a boat (mid-day on our check-out day). Stayed at Grand Floridian for ONE night, wound up stranded at the Contemporary when a person engrossed in their phone managed to fall into the door and knock it off its track. Yes, I have had VERY bad luck with Disney transportation and am a little snake bit now.
> 
> Traveling party will be me and a friend. I'm not sure how many park days we will have, but we will be probably be focusing on the stuff that is new to Disney in the past 3 years or so. Our favorite park is the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Right now I'm considering the Contemporary (walkability to MK and access to the monorail for race transport), Wilderness Lodge (boat access to MK and I just LOVE that hotel), Yacht or Beach Club (walkability) or off-site (getting a rental car). I have a stash of Disney/Target gift cards, which could help bring the cost of staying on-site down a bit. But right now I am seeing some nearby off-site options that look quite nice, are relatively inexpensive, and have nice kitchen set-ups.
> 
> So my questions:
> - Of my options (Contemporary, WL, YC or BC), which is best for race morning transportation? (Keep in mind my past luck with Murphy's Law)
> - If I stay off-site, would the race retreat be a worthwhile investment? If you had the choice of on-site or off-site with race retreat, which would you chose?
> 
> For those of you that did the 2018 race, do you mind sharing what you spent per night on your hotel room?
> 
> I'm sure that I will have a million other questions, but these are a few of the most basic ones for right now.



I believe most people on this board would recommend Yacht or Beach club. The Epcot resorts seem to be the most popular and convenient for marathon weekend.


----------



## Keels

TeeterTots said:


> Hypothetically speaking....lol...What if you’re a procrastinator like me and sign up waaaaay after POT deadline? Should I plead my case at the expo or just roll with it??



I registered via Active on the very last day that registration was open (December 13) and two days or something before waivers were released. I was able to enter my PoT and it was accepted, and I was corralled appropriately. I just had to wait until after Christmas for my waiver and my bibs didn't have my name on 'em, but everything was totally fine.

The only thing to be aware of - you may prove PoT AFTER the PoT deadline ... but the PoT needs to meet the PoT requirements - you can't use a race that occurs AFTER the PoT deadline. My friend did this at Tink in 2016 and her PoT was not accepted and Runner Relations wouldn't move her.


----------



## IamTrike

sandam1 said:


> After reading all of the fun and excitement from this year's Marathon Weekend, I am super excited about the possibility of doing my first Disney half marathon in 2019. The mega planner in me is chomping at the bit to start figuring out hotel accommodations which will be a huge part of the budget, but of course Disney doesn't have anything available on-line yet. So I'm looking to those of you who have done past Marathon weekends for some guidance and advice.
> 
> Some background - I am the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure. Stayed off-site and had a huge disruption to the parking lot tram at Magic Kingdom. Stayed at Wilderness Lodge, had a long delay waiting for a boat (mid-day on our check-out day). Stayed at Grand Floridian for ONE night, wound up stranded at the Contemporary when a person engrossed in their phone managed to fall into the door and knock it off its track. Yes, I have had VERY bad luck with Disney transportation and am a little snake bit now.
> 
> Traveling party will be me and a friend. I'm not sure how many park days we will have, but we will be probably be focusing on the stuff that is new to Disney in the past 3 years or so. Our favorite park is the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Right now I'm considering the Contemporary (walkability to MK and access to the monorail for race transport), Wilderness Lodge (boat access to MK and I just LOVE that hotel), Yacht or Beach Club (walkability) or off-site (getting a rental car). I have a stash of Disney/Target gift cards, which could help bring the cost of staying on-site down a bit. But right now I am seeing some nearby off-site options that look quite nice, are relatively inexpensive, and have nice kitchen set-ups.
> 
> So my questions:
> - Of my options (Contemporary, WL, YC or BC), which is best for race morning transportation? (Keep in mind my past luck with Murphy's Law)
> - If I stay off-site, would the race retreat be a worthwhile investment? If you had the choice of on-site or off-site with race retreat, which would you chose?
> 
> For those of you that did the 2018 race, do you mind sharing what you spent per night on your hotel room?
> 
> I'm sure that I will have a million other questions, but these are a few of the most basic ones for right now.



I stayed at Contemporary for Marathon weekend this year and I've stayed at Boardwalk last year.
After our experience this year I'd say if you have a car the best transportation is driving to and from the races from any resort.   Both the monorails and the buses can kind of stink as options. 

The pro's for the contemporary are that you can take the monorail to the race.   (This is not as big a benefit after the race because you have to go through security to get on the monorail and the trip back to the contemporary with switching at the ttc can be a pain)
Monorail access is nice for people that want to spectate the half or full and you are on the half and full course.

The Pro's for BC/YC are that you are close to the course for the 10k and full for people that want to cheer for those.   
You can walk back through the park at the end of the full to get back to your room


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

sandam1 said:


> After reading all of the fun and excitement from this year's Marathon Weekend, I am super excited about the possibility of doing my first Disney half marathon in 2019. The mega planner in me is chomping at the bit to start figuring out hotel accommodations which will be a huge part of the budget, but of course Disney doesn't have anything available on-line yet. So I'm looking to those of you who have done past Marathon weekends for some guidance and advice.
> 
> So help bring the cost of staying on-site down a bit. But right now I am seeing
> 
> So my questions:
> - Of my options (Contemporary, WL, YC or BC), which is best for race morning transportation? (Keep in mind my past luck with Murphy's Law)
> - If I stay off-site, would the race retreat be a worthwhile investment? If you had the choice of on-site or off-site with race retreat, which would you chose?
> 
> For those of you that did the 2018 race, do you mind sharing what you spent per night on your hotel room?
> 
> I'm sure that I will have a million other questions, but these are a few of the most basic ones for right now.



I stayed at the Grand Floridian one year and it was convenient to get there...but I found the monorail to be less convenient when trying to get back. Specifically, you are tired and then having to walk a significant distance to the monorail and then the TTC...plus add in the security stuff. If I stayed there again, I would take the bus back instead. 
This year I stayed at Riverside, which was really close, which I especially appreciated after the race. I have also stayed at the Boardwalk, it is close and you can walk back to your a hotel if you have ticket. In the morning, however, you will still need to take the bus. In the end, I think you are fine with whatever resort you stay.


----------



## croach

sandam1 said:


> After reading all of the fun and excitement from this year's Marathon Weekend, I am super excited about the possibility of doing my first Disney half marathon in 2019. The mega planner in me is chomping at the bit to start figuring out hotel accommodations which will be a huge part of the budget, but of course Disney doesn't have anything available on-line yet. So I'm looking to those of you who have done past Marathon weekends for some guidance and advice.
> 
> Some background - I am the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure. Stayed off-site and had a huge disruption to the parking lot tram at Magic Kingdom. Stayed at Wilderness Lodge, had a long delay waiting for a boat (mid-day on our check-out day). Stayed at Grand Floridian for ONE night, wound up stranded at the Contemporary when a person engrossed in their phone managed to fall into the door and knock it off its track. Yes, I have had VERY bad luck with Disney transportation and am a little snake bit now.
> 
> Traveling party will be me and a friend. I'm not sure how many park days we will have, but we will be probably be focusing on the stuff that is new to Disney in the past 3 years or so. Our favorite park is the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Right now I'm considering the Contemporary (walkability to MK and access to the monorail for race transport), Wilderness Lodge (boat access to MK and I just LOVE that hotel), Yacht or Beach Club (walkability) or off-site (getting a rental car). I have a stash of Disney/Target gift cards, which could help bring the cost of staying on-site down a bit. But right now I am seeing some nearby off-site options that look quite nice, are relatively inexpensive, and have nice kitchen set-ups.
> 
> So my questions:
> - Of my options (Contemporary, WL, YC or BC), which is best for race morning transportation? (Keep in mind my past luck with Murphy's Law)
> - If I stay off-site, would the race retreat be a worthwhile investment? If you had the choice of on-site or off-site with race retreat, which would you chose?
> 
> For those of you that did the 2018 race, do you mind sharing what you spent per night on your hotel room?
> 
> I'm sure that I will have a million other questions, but these are a few of the most basic ones for right now.



I know you don’t have it listed as an option but if you’re considering Contemporary then maybe consider Poly. You can walk directly to the TTC which takes out having to switch trains. And for park transportation, you can take the boat to MK. As someone else said, the bus is usually the best way back after the race instead of walking to the monorail. That said the bus was a nightmare after the half this year but I don’t really know what caused that.


----------



## Nole95

We have stayed at both Port Orleans Riverside and Beach Club for Marathon weekend.  Both were pretty convenient.  Since we always go to Epcot after the marathon, the Beach Club was a little more convenient since we could walk.  At the end of the night, it was an easy walk back instead of having to walk all the way out and catch a bus.  

While you can technically walk back through the park after the half or full, I probably would advise against it after the full.  The course crossing area in front of Rose & Crown was a mess this year.  People everywhere, and it would have taken forever.  We made the right call to take the bus.  I suppose if we had finished the marathon earlier, it might have been easier.

Port Orleans is also good.  Easy boat service to Disney Springs for many dining options, and they only share a bus with French Quarter.  Main downside is you have to take a bus to all the parks, but it is much less expensive to stay there.


----------



## Andie16

I really enjoyed staying at a Beach Club for Marathon Weekend. It had a great atmosphere with tons of runners. I ran the marathon only but enjoyed seeing runners returning from their runs on the other days. Bus service to the marathon was great. I did choose to walk back through Epcot after my race, which I think was good to keep me moving. I really enjoyed seeing the course from that perspective as the final stretch had felt like a blur to me. Also, it was easy to take a break in the hotel and then stroll back into Epcot later to meet up with my family. It was nice to have tons of food options after as well. I grabbed lunch at the France bakery which totally hit the spot, and then dinner at Beaches and Cream!  And if you will have any spectators with you, I found having my family cheering outside Beach Club was perfect. PM me if you would like details on the room rate I paid; it was pretty good. 

I had wanted to get Race Retreat but wasn't fast enough before it told out. I probably wouldn't bother getting it for next time; waiting outside before the start turned out to be fine (since I was pre-warned here about planning throwaway clothes), and it was probably easier to eat at the hotel rather than in the tent pre-race (I would have had to arrive earlier).


----------



## crewmatt

I’m in for next year!  I hope they send out the past participants registration again. i thought that was a really nice touch. 

I always stay at AKL - they’re an awesome hotel to stay at as if you’re too sore to go anywhere the day of the race there’s tons to do at the hotel. additionally the food options are good. most years they’re awesome and put out a small breakfast/coffee spread for the runner’s with bananas and bagels. also this year they had safari mickey out for all of the finishers to get a photo op!  this reminds me i have to write an email praising this .


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I know you don’t have it listed as an option but if you’re considering Contemporary then maybe consider Poly. You can walk directly to the TTC which takes out having to switch trains. And for park transportation, you can take the boat to MK. As someone else said, the bus is usually the best way back after the race instead of walking to the monorail. That said the bus was a nightmare after the half this year but I don’t really know what caused that.



The Ambassador of Poly speaks the truth!


----------



## IamTrike

croach said:


> I know you don’t have it listed as an option but if you’re considering Contemporary then maybe consider Poly. You can walk directly to the TTC which takes out having to switch trains. And for park transportation, you can take the boat to MK. As someone else said, the bus is usually the best way back after the race instead of walking to the monorail. That said the bus was a nightmare after the half this year but I don’t really know what caused that.


We stayed at Poly for marathon weekend a couple of years ago.    We were in Tokelau and the the walk to the TTC was relatively close.  Pago Pago and Moorea would be even better but I think they are DVC buildings now.


----------



## IamTrike

My wife and Is anniversary is Jan 2nd and I've done the last 8 marathon weekends.  After Dopey in 2018 she asked to do something different during that weekend so I thought MW 2019 was out, but last night she started talking about doing a shorter trip for MW2019 so it looks like I'll be in either for Goofy or the Marathon.


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> We stayed at Poly for marathon weekend a couple of years ago.    We were in Tokelau and the the walk to the TTC was relatively close.  Pago Pago and Moorea would be even better but I think they are DVC buildings now.


 
I was on the other side of Great House and even then the walk was maybe 10 minutes. It’s in the dark though and finding that little path to TTC can be tricky. No buses run from Poly to the start for 1/2 and full so you do have to use the monorail.


----------



## JeffW

IamTrike said:


> We stayed at Poly for marathon weekend a couple of years ago.    We were in Tokelau and the the walk to the TTC was relatively close.  Pago Pago and Moorea would be even better but I think they are DVC buildings now.



Agree, we were on the very east end of Moorea two years ago, and TTC was closer than the lobby.  But we did have to listen to the horn on the ferry when trying to fall asleep for the races


----------



## IamTrike

croach said:


> I know you don’t have it listed as an option but if you’re considering Contemporary then maybe consider Poly. You can walk directly to the TTC which takes out having to switch trains. And for park transportation, you can take the boat to MK. As someone else said, the bus is usually the best way back after the race instead of walking to the monorail. That said the bus was a nightmare after the half this year but I don’t really know what caused that.



There are two things that usually push us to Contemp vs Poly on Marathon weekend. 
1. Cost.  In general the cost for poly is typically $100 a night more than a Garden Wing room at Contemp
2. Convenience in getting to the MK and getting back to the resort at night.   We make a couple trips to/from the MK during and MW trip and being able to walk to the MK is a huge deal particularly when lines for the monorail are long at the end of the night.

Poly is much more convenient for getting back to the room after the race if you take the monorail.  The resort monorail can be crowded and that for us this year the resort monorail added about minutes to our travel time to the Contemp vs if we had been staying at Poly, but as others have mentioned it's easier to take the bus after the race and with that there's parity between the Contemp and Poly.   (Switching monorails from the Contemp in the morning has never been a big deal as it's only one stop.)


----------



## LënuSëkahsëni

I'm in for Stupid......I mean Dopey number 6. This will also be my first time staying as a DVC member. They got me with the runDisney guaranteed week promotion.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I hope by now any of the 2018 marathon weekend participants are feeling fully recovered and ready to tackle the next challenge! Personally, I've got 90 days until my next marathon.

Fortunately, the countdown to the next Sundays are for Disney question is over. Without further adieu...

What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc.)?

I really don't think Hercules, Tarzan and Princess and the Frog get enough love at WDW. I know Tiana is a meet-and-greet character and (at one time, at least) was featured in one of the stage shows. I think that character/movie begs for a sit down creole/Cajun restaurant, maybe in the America pavilion?

As for Tarzan and Hercules, I think they're underrated/appreciated movies from the Disney renaissance era and that lack of recognition is represented in the parks. I don't know what an attraction for either of those movies would look like, but I think they deserve more.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: I would love to see Kingdom Hearts represented through an attraction, or at least some merchandise. I’ve kept my fingers crossed since the first game came out, and I hope something promotional will happen for KH3.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I’m a huge fan of Wreck-It Ralph. I ride or die with Ralph, Vanellope, Felix, Calhoun, Taffyta, Rancis, Candlehead, etc. Certainly not Gene and the other Nicelanders, the true villains of the movie. But I digress...

I have some small degree of hope that with the sequel coming out that there may be an increased presence, but I know it’s not likely. It’s too bad because the movie would lend itself well into a rebrand on either Tomorrowland Speedway or TestTrack (although I’d prefer TT remain and a new attraction built to rebranding TT, and a huge modernization and revamp if they replaced TS with it). A TT type attraction where you play a similar game to the one Vanellope and Ralph play in the movie to design a candy car would seem appropriate. They could also do any number of candy/sweets shops/restaurants (I know they have a Vanellope themed ice cream parlour on one of the cruise ships).

Even with the new movie I know that it’s likely to be on the back burner for anything new in the parks. Which is a shame for me because it’s my favorite.

I’ll second Princess and the Frog. They’ve done a pretty good job with POR being tied to that movie. As much as I like Boatwrights (and I may be the only one), I think a rebrand to Tiana’s Place while keeping the same menu theme would be a tremendous boon to the location (I know they are doing a Tiana’s Place on the cruise ships as well, but the theme could be used more than once effectively).

I think I could ramble endlessly about my ideas for how Disney should spend money...

ETA: The primary one on that front, that I’ve been talking about since the day they acquired the franchise, is a fifth gate Star Wars only theme park. Galaxy’s Edge isn’t going far enough for me and I think they’ve left an opportunity on the table. That’s not to say I’m not excited for GE, but I think a fifth gate with multiple hotels (including value, moderate, and deluxe levels along with the “sell both your kidneys” hotel they’re building) would’ve been a much bigger opportunity. Once again, I know I’m spending Disney’s money for my own dreams, but I’m confident this would’ve been a huge money monster for them and that GE (while I’m sure it will be massively successful as well) is only a partial capitalization of what they could have achieved with the franchise.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc.)?



It's a little too new to be considered underrepresented, but I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with Coco. The Day of the Dead exhibit in the Mexico pavilion is fantastic, and I really hope they expand into meet and greets, etc.


----------



## ZellyB

IamTrike said:


> My wife and Is anniversary is Jan 2nd and I've done the last 8 marathon weekends.  After Dopey in 2018 she asked to do something different during that weekend so I thought MW 2019 was out, but last night she started talking about doing a shorter trip for MW2019 so it looks like I'll be in either for Goofy or the Marathon.



This is too funny. After being sure we were going to skip MW 2019, I’d been wondering if I could stand it when @Chris-Mo started talking about maybe going again. 

runDisney, we just can’t quit you. Still not sure but the fact that we were both thinking about it is a pretty likely sign. We think just marathon though. That way we can arrive later and enjoy hopefully quieter park time after the races.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sundays Are For Disney:

Black Cauldron (They like to forget this existed )
The Fox & The Hound
Oliver & Company
Atlantis

I think I love Disney Animated Movies other people didn't.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> I’m a huge fan of Wreck-It Ralph. I ride or die with Ralph, Vanellope, Felix, Calhoun, Taffyta, Rancis, Candlehead, etc. Certainly not Gene and the other Nicelanders, the true villains of the movie. But I digress...
> 
> I have some small degree of hope that with the sequel coming out that there may be an increased presence, but I know it’s not likely. It’s too bad because the movie would lend itself well into a rebrand on either Tomorrowland Speedway or TestTrack (although I’d prefer TT remain and a new attraction built to rebranding TT, and a huge modernization and revamp if they replaced TS with it). A TT type attraction where you play a similar game to the one Vanellope and Ralph play in the movie to design a candy car would seem appropriate. They could also do any number of candy/sweets shops/restaurants (I know they have a Vanellope themed ice cream parlour on one of the cruise ships).
> 
> Even with the new movie I know that it’s likely to be on the back burner for anything new in the parks. Which is a shame for me because it’s my favorite.
> 
> I’ll second Princess and the Frog. They’ve done a pretty good job with POR being tied to that movie. As much as I like Boatwrights (and I may be the only one), I think a rebrand to Tiana’s Place while keeping the same menu theme would be a tremendous boon to the location (I know they are doing a Tiana’s Place on the cruise ships as well, but the theme could be used more than once effectively).
> 
> I think I could ramble endlessly about my ideas for how Disney should spend money...



Am I crazy or were there rumors of a Wreck-It Ralph attraction replacing Stitch’s Great Escape? I agree that movie lends itself to something. Maybe a motion ride through different video game lands? Or some kind of arcade style attraction.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh and I agree that I’d like to see more Hercules in the parks. Love that movie and love Meg. 

I’d also love to see Giselle from Enchanted. I know it’s live action but it’s nice to have a Princess with my name.


----------



## IamTrike

ZellyB said:


> This is too funny. After being sure we were going to skip MW 2019, I’d been wondering if I could stand it when @Chris-Mo started talking about maybe going again.
> 
> runDisney, we just can’t quit you. Still not sure but the fact that we were both thinking about it is a pretty likely sign. We think just marathon though. That way we can arrive later and enjoy hopefully quieter park time after the races.



Yeah I think the Marathon only route seems to be the direction a lot of people are leaning.  I think part of it is, not needing to worry about a bunch of early morning wake up calls so we can enjoy the time more when we are there, and also it lets us skip the crazyness of the expo. 



lhermiston said:


> Am I crazy or were there rumors of a Wreck-It Ralph attraction replacing Stitch’s Great Escape? I agree that movie lends itself to something. Maybe a motion ride through different video game lands? Or some kind of arcade style attraction.



There were rumors of an arcade racing style game.  I think the race simulations would have been positioned on multiple levels all pointing in at the center of a circle. 

SAFD.  
So I know they have done stuff with it in the past but I really wish they had more nods to "Meet the Robinsons".


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc.)?



Friar Tuck of course!


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Am I crazy or were there rumors of a Wreck-It Ralph attraction replacing Stitch’s Great Escape? I agree that movie lends itself to something. Maybe a motion ride through different video game lands? Or some kind of arcade style attraction.



I’m not sure. Disney rumors are the specialty of @rteetz.

Disney has proven they can do game-based attractions and the movie lends itself to them; so it’s not a question of whether they can do it, it’s a will they. I’m hoping the sequel does the type of business that would make them consider it, but I don’t think it’s going to be as big as most of their other properties.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Am I crazy or were there rumors of a Wreck-It Ralph attraction replacing Stitch’s Great Escape? I agree that movie lends itself to something. Maybe a motion ride through different video game lands? Or some kind of arcade style attraction.


There were rumors of that yes but they have died essentially and stitch is staying seasonal until they figure out what to do with it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc.)?


Figment. He’s not a film character but he is a Disney character and he currently has a terrible ride. Figment deserves better.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Figment. He’s not a film character but he is a Disney character and he currently has a terrible ride. Figment deserves better.



Would you believe I’ve never done Journey into Imagination? I suppose I better remedy that.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Would you believe I’ve never done Journey into Imagination? I suppose I better remedy that.


Well you aren’t missing too much. I wish I would’ve been able to see the original attraction.


----------



## cavepig

Hmmm, Hercules in the parks would be good, I liked the parade MGM had when it came out to theaters...I mean MGM having all those movie specific parades was pretty cool, like the Aladdin parade and Mulan Parade.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Sundays Are For Disney:
> 
> Black Cauldron (They like to forget this existed )
> The Fox & The Hound
> Oliver & Company
> Atlantis
> I think I love Disney Animated Movies other people didn't.


They so do like to have Black Cauldron just dissapear for sure. I actually just watched it before Marathon weekend, it's so dark, but if they had more Gurgi I would like that, he is so cute & Henwen too.   They did have Gurgi's Munchis and Crunchis restaurant at least for awhile at MK.

Oh an Atlantis ride would be great too.  I always thought a ride that kind of journeyed through all the animated movies would be fun.




rteetz said:


> Well you aren’t missing too much. I wish I would’ve been able to see the original attraction.


 The original Figment was soooooooo much better than either 2nd or current version.  The 2nd version was even worse though than the current version.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc.)?



I definitely agree with @Barca33Runner on Wreck It Ralph - it definitely needs more park presence!

I'm going to court some hate and say Descendants.
Here's my logic: when I visited the parks back in 2008-2009, I spent half my time trying to escape High School Musical. It was everywhere. Why did Descendants not get the same treatment? It's a better movie!*
*I've actually never seen High School Musical, so I'm just assuming this is true because I like Descendants

I'd actually like to see more DCOMs in the park in general. I mean, isn't Zenon perfect for future world???


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I definitely agree with @Barca33Runner on Wreck It Ralph - it definitely needs more park presence!
> 
> I'm going to court some hate and say Descendants.
> Here's my logic: when I visited the parks back in 2008-2009, I spent half my time trying to escape High School Musical. It was everywhere. Why did Descendants not get the same treatment? It's a better movie!*
> *I've actually never seen High School Musical, so I'm just assuming this is true because I like Descendants
> 
> I'd actually like to see more DCOMs in the park in general. I mean, isn't Zenon perfect for future world???


I think it’s because it wasn’t as popular as high school musical was.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I think it’s because it wasn’t as popular as high school musical was.



That makes me sad. (My hatred for High School Musical runs deep)


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> What Disney franchise/property/character/etc. would you like to see better represented at the parks (meet-and-greets, restaurants, attractions, etc).



I think they just don’t do enough with Frozen.   Just kidding!  Even my 10 year old told me during this last trip that Disney needed to move on...  

I will have to agree with @lhermiston on Tiana/Princess and the Frog.  A TS restaurant in Magic Kingdom is a great idea.  I just have to note that when Princess and the Frog came out in November of 2009 the Saints were on their way to a 13-3 season and won the Super Bowl.  Disney Movie centered around New Orleans and the Saints win the Super Bowl?  Coinincidence, I think not!  Now if Disney would just make Tiana II.


----------



## TeeterTots

SarahDisney said:


> I definitely agree with @Barca33Runner on Wreck It Ralph - it definitely needs more park presence!
> 
> I'm going to court some hate and say Descendants.
> Here's my logic: when I visited the parks back in 2008-2009, I spent half my time trying to escape High School Musical. It was everywhere. Why did Descendants not get the same treatment? It's a better movie!*
> *I've actually never seen High School Musical, so I'm just assuming this is true because I like Descendants
> 
> I'd actually like to see more DCOMs in the park in general. I mean, isn't Zenon perfect for future world???


I love the Descendants, not gonna lie!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD:
I would love to see something for 101 Dalmatians. It was one of my favorite movies growing up and it doesn’t get enough love! (I think one of the Pops has some 101D theming? But I want it in the parks!)



ZellyB said:


> This is too funny. After being sure we were going to skip MW 2019, I’d been wondering if I could stand it when @Chris-Mo started talking about maybe going again.
> 
> runDisney, we just can’t quit you. Still not sure but the fact that we were both thinking about it is a pretty likely sign. We think just marathon though. That way we can arrive later and enjoy hopefully quieter park time after the races.


This makes me really happy


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I was going to answer 101 Dalmatians too! I think a ride would be perfect.  Some sort of car ride that is trying to escape Cruella?  Something along the lines of Transformers or Spiderman at universal, but a little more kid friendly.


----------



## SarahDisney

+1 for 101 Dalmations. That movie needs to be in the parks for sure! IIRC, it has a section at All-Star Movies, but that's not enough.


----------



## bumbershoot

SarahDisney said:


> I've actually never seen High School Musical





SarahDisney said:


> My hatred for High School Musical runs deep



Those two sentences do not compute.


----------



## Keels

I wish they’d retheme Liberty Tree Tavern to be a restaurant similar to Cafe Orleans at Disneyland and have it be Tiana’s.

I know it doesn’t fit there, but LTT sucks and not having a Tiana restaurant is a real missed opportunity.


----------



## SarahDisney

bumbershoot said:


> Those two sentences do not compute.



I have a deep hatred of a movie I have never seen based on the commercials alone (well, that and the pop up parade at the parks that followed me everywhere).
Yes, I know that's irrational.


----------



## LikelyLynae

*SARD: *I agree with the the Hercules. But there’s also nothing Meet the Robinsons or the Emperors New Grove. 
And I LOVE Peter Pan, and I wish they sold more merchandise that wasn’t Tink.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I wish they’d retheme Liberty Tree Tavern to be a restaurant similar to Cafe Orleans at Disneyland and have it be Tiana’s.
> 
> I know it doesn’t fit there, but LTT sucks and not having a Tiana restaurant is a real missed opportunity.



Do you met "fit" thematically or in terms of size? Because I think Tiana's Place would fit in real nicely where LTT is, though it could be a little small. You've got the riverboat right there. It's a good thematic fit. Shoot, do something with the Liberty tree so it "lights up" with fireflies at night once an hour or something. Is someone in Imagineering writing this down? I want my cut when this is a huge success.

Otherwise, seriously, Tiana's place in the American pavilion in World Showcase. Add a quick service station for get a cup of jambalaya or gumbo to go and, while you're at it, let's serve up some hurricanes.

And LTT is truly a disappointment now. I mentioned this last week, but they had a sandwich on their menu a few years ago that was TO DIE FOR and now it's just a basic family style restaurant. I can't ever see wanting to eat there again.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> And LTT is truly a disappointment now. I mentioned this last week, but they had a sandwich on their menu a few years ago that was TO DIE FOR and now it's just a basic family style restaurant. I can't ever see wanting to eat there again.


That's interesting. Many people seem to really enjoy it as a family style restaurant. I have yet to eat there. I do agree though a Tiana's would be a lot better.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> That's interesting. Many people seem to really enjoy it as a family style restaurant. I have yet to eat there. I do agree though a Tiana's would be a lot better.



I could very well be in the minority. I'm not against family style restaurants - Ohana is my favorite place to eat on property. The menu just seems really underwhelming.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Do you met "fit" thematically or in terms of size? Because I think Tiana's Place would fit in real nicely where LTT is, though it could be a little small. You've got the riverboat right there. It's a good thematic fit. Shoot, do something with the Liberty tree so it "lights up" with fireflies at night once an hour or something. Is someone in Imagineering writing this down? I want my cut when this is a huge success.



Yeah - more thematically than size ... mostly because of HoP and the Liberty Bell replica right outside. But being across from the riverboat (where they already do a Tiana event (or did), just makes it seem so natural to replace the LTT. And the tree idea is GREAT!!  

I definitely agree with you on the menu - there is really nothing unique about it at lunch, and I certainly don't want to eat the family-style platter and lunch ... especially on a hot theme park day in the middle of the day.

As a Texan, normally I would advocate for a BBQ restaurant in the American Pavilion - but until Disney can prove it does real BBQ (Flame Tree is not it, and the F&W and F&G BBQ offerings have been underwhelming to me as well), I'ver personally tabled that wishlist item.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> As a Texan, normally I would advocate for a BBQ restaurant in the American Pavilion - but until Disney can prove it does real BBQ (Flame Tree is not it, and the F&W and F&G BBQ offerings have been underwhelming to me as well), I'ver personally tabled that wishlist item.


America definitely deserves something better than what it has.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

Add me to the Hercules answers. One year for marathon they had Hercules and Megara on the course for photos. When Wishes went away, I was afraid they would get rid of "Go the Distance" but I'm glad it's still part of the current fireworks. 

I would also like to see some of the steampunk inspired things, like Atlantis or 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.  The Edison will have to do I suppose.


----------



## Keels

goingthedistance said:


> Add me to the Hercules answers. One year for marathon they had Hercules and Megara on the course for photos. When Wishes went away, I was afraid they would get rid of "Go the Distance" but I'm glad it's still part of the current fireworks.



The Hercules parade at MGM was one of the best parades Disney had ever done - it was fun to watch and to be a performer in ... I wish they'd bring that back instead of Move It, Shake It.


----------



## Bree

The only thing I like at LTT is the Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake. We had dinner there last June for the first time. I think a Hungry Man frozen dinner would have tasted better.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

SAFD:  I have seen pics online of Orange Bird roaming MK in the late 70's, I'd love to see him (or maybe it's a her).


----------



## camaker

Lots of great ideas already!  I'm fully on the Hercules bandwagon. How about turning Stitch's Great Escape into "Hades' Pain and Panic Room"?

Other dramatically underserved themes I'd like to see expanded are Robin Hood and Tron. How about a FoP-like attraction with the light cycles and other scenes from the Game Grid and MCP!


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> The only thing I like at LTT is the Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake. We had dinner there last June for the first time. I think a Hungry Man frozen dinner would have tasted better.



I can confirm that Hungry Man meals are really good.


----------



## Chaitali

I would love more Wreck It Ralph and Big Hero 6 stuff in the park!  And an actually good Stitch attraction


----------



## a-mad

Sundays are for Disney:

It might be hard to create an attraction out of this property - but I'm a big fan of Hunchback and would love to see a greater presence for he and at least Esmerelda (one of my favorite female characters in any Disney animated film...)  I loved the old Hunchback show at DHS.

I agree with all the posters that have championed Wreck-it-Ralph and Big Hero 6 - I love both of these films and think they would translate well into some type of attraction in TL.

OK - so I don't think Monsters Inc is underrepresented in the parks, but I'm still holding out hope that Disney will build a "doors coaster" at some point in one of their parks.  If there ever was a film sequence that begged for a related attraction it would be this one IMHO.  A highly themed family inverted coaster - perhaps using the ride technology of the new Peter Pan ride at Shanghai Disneyland would be a great addition at one of the parks.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

a-mad said:


> It might be hard to create an attraction out of this property - but I'm a big fan of Hunchback and would love to see a greater presence for he and at least Esmerelda (one of my favorite female characters in any Disney animated film...) I loved the old Hunchback show at DHS.


How could I forget about this- it definitely seems like a lost movie. I really loved it as a kid.


----------



## sandam1

Thanks to all for their hotel advice! 

Unfortunately the Poly just doesn't "do it" for me as far as themeing so that's why it wasn't on my list. I'm not too worried about getting back to the hotel afterward (that's what Uber is for - assuming that I could use Uber), but getting there in the morning is my primary concern. Someone mentioned having a rental car - unfortunately, the budget is probably going to be either a) Disney property and mainly Disney transportation or b) off-site and rental car. 

So more questions - for those of you that stay off-site, how hard is to get the start? How bad is the traffic (I thought that I caught snippets from people about getting caught in traffic this year, I'd be a wreck!!!!)? How far is it from the parking lot to the start line? Do you have to pay to park in the morning? Any downsides that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## Keels

sandam1 said:


> Thanks to all for their hotel advice!
> 
> Unfortunately the Poly just doesn't "do it" for me as far as themeing so that's why it wasn't on my list. I'm not too worried about getting back to the hotel afterward (that's what Uber is for - assuming that I could use Uber), but getting there in the morning is my primary concern. Someone mentioned having a rental car - unfortunately, the budget is probably going to be either a) Disney property and mainly Disney transportation or b) off-site and rental car.
> 
> So more questions - for those of you that stay off-site, how hard is to get the start? How bad is the traffic (I thought that I caught snippets from people about getting caught in traffic this year, I'd be a wreck!!!!)? How far is it from the parking lot to the start line? Do you have to pay to park in the morning? Any downsides that I'm not thinking of?



It's not hard at all - just follow the explicit directions in the pre-race guide and you'll do great! For the 5K and 10K, just try to be in the parking lot by 4:45 or so to avoid the entrance road being closed for the start of the race. For the Half and Full, get there closer to 4:30. You'll have a 5-minute walk to bag check (if that), but the walk to the half and full corrals will take you at least 20-25 minutes - they were "throttling" the crowds from the porta-potties into the path to the half and full corrals this year into waves to reduce crowding.

Parking is free. Traffic is not that bad - maybe stop-and-go for 5-10 minutes, but if you're in the line, at least you know you're going the right way!

Personally, even when I stay on-site (Beach Club) I choose to drive so I can stay in the car and stay warm ... and I don't need to drop a bag (except for Marathon if I'm going to hang out in the parking lot for a while after), since I can leave everything I need post-race in my truck.


----------



## LSUlakes

@lhermiston I am not sure if you plan on doing this or not, but once registration opens, how do you feel like putting together a list of folks on this thread and which race they are running? Something similar to the running thread list... I'm suggesting this since I wont post the 2019 marathon race until ~late November early December and having it hear we can see who is running it many months before race day. Could help me Dis meet ups.... Just a suggestion.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> @lhermiston I am not sure if you plan on doing this or not, but once registration opens, how do you feel like putting together a list of folks on this thread and which race they are running? Something similar to the running thread list... I'm suggesting this since I wont post the 2019 marathon race until ~late November early December and having it hear we can see who is running it many months before race day. Could help me Dis meet ups.... Just a suggestion.


Paging @DopeyBadger 

I know he’s not planning on running next year but he could possible help out with a list as he’s done the past few years.


----------



## IamTrike

sandam1 said:


> Thanks to all for their hotel advice!
> 
> Unfortunately the Poly just doesn't "do it" for me as far as themeing so that's why it wasn't on my list. I'm not too worried about getting back to the hotel afterward (that's what Uber is for - assuming that I could use Uber), but getting there in the morning is my primary concern. Someone mentioned having a rental car - unfortunately, the budget is probably going to be either a) Disney property and mainly Disney transportation or b) off-site and rental car.
> 
> So more questions - for those of you that stay off-site, how hard is to get the start? How bad is the traffic (I thought that I caught snippets from people about getting caught in traffic this year, I'd be a wreck!!!!)? How far is it from the parking lot to the start line? Do you have to pay to park in the morning? Any downsides that I'm not thinking of?


If it were me, if I had a car I'd drive.  If I didn't have a car, I don't know that it would be worthwhile to get an Uber back.  Even though there were some bus issues I'd probably take the bus back to the room.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> @lhermiston I am not sure if you plan on doing this or not, but once registration opens, how do you feel like putting together a list of folks on this thread and which race they are running? Something similar to the running thread list... I'm suggesting this since I wont post the 2019 marathon race until ~late November early December and having it hear we can see who is running it many months before race day. Could help me Dis meet ups.... Just a suggestion.





rteetz said:


> Paging @DopeyBadger
> 
> I know he’s not planning on running next year but he could possible help out with a list as he’s done the past few years.



I'd certainly be willing to put something together even though I'm not running.  But my timing sheet isn't really useful until mid-December when we know corrals and such.  This list seems like a good candidate for the original post (like an edit) if @lhermiston wants to do it, or a post mid-thread by @LSUlakes that @lhermiston could just link to in the original post.


----------



## ANIM8R

Also paging @DopeyBadger ....

Do you have an idea of what marathon POT gets a Dopey runner a corral 'A' placement for the 5/10K?
Please don't do any analysis or extra calcs! Just curious if you had that handy. Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ANIM8R said:


> Also paging @DopeyBadger ....
> 
> Do you have an idea of what marathon POT gets a Dopey runner a corral 'A' placement for the 5/10K?
> Please don't do any analysis or extra calcs! Just curious if you had that handy. Thanks!



An educated guess was that there were roughly 1650 Dopey bibs per 5k/10k corral in 2018 (and 1400 per corral in 2017 when there were less total Dopey bibs).  This falls in the middle of HM/M corral assignments which makes a really good guess hard to get at.  So somewhere between a 1:28-1:33 10 miler, 1:57-2:04 HM, and 4:08-4:23 M POT (the lower end of those projections is more likely then the higher end) was the likely cutoff in 2017 and 2018 for corral A assignment of Dopey 5k/10k bibs.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm kind of glad that the 25th Anniversary WDW Marathon wasn't my first marathon because it's gonna be wayyyy cooler to say that the *26th* WDW Marathon was my first *26*(point 2).


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I'm kind of glad that the 25th Anniversary WDW Marathon wasn't my first marathon because it's gonna be wayyyy cooler to say that the *26th* WDW Marathon was my first *26*(point 2).


I support this! For me though, it will be 26.2 because it will be my second WDW marathon lol.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I support this! For me though, it will be 26.2 because it will be my second WDW marathon lol.


YES. I love that, too!


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... we have some people doing their first 26(.2) at the 26th and someone doing the 26th as their #2 at Disney ... anyone doing the 26th as their 26th 26.2?


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> anyone doing the 26th as their 26th 26.2


Where are all those "Perfect Marathoner"s and their free Marathon entries?!


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> So ... we have some people doing their first 26(.2) at the 26th and someone doing the 26th as their #2 at Disney ... anyone doing the 26th as their 26th 26.2?


 I won't be far off.  Right now I think the 26th will be my 22nd or 23 marathon.


----------



## belleelc77

I'm glad registration falls after PHM weekend. I'm doing the challenge this year and if I can do that I may do the full for 2019. Looking to try other rD races.


----------



## SarahDisney

IamTrike said:


> I won't be far off.  Right now I think the 26th will be my 22nd or 23 marathon.



You may have to add a few marathons to your schedule...


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD:
> I would love to see something for 101 Dalmatians. It was one of my favorite movies growing up and it doesn’t get enough love! (I think one of the Pops has some 101D theming? But I want it in the parks!)


Yes!  More 101 love!  My  6 year old daughter just discovered the live action remake with Glenn Close, and while it doesn't compare to the animated version for me, it is really cute!  Glenn Close is awesome as Cruella.  And yesterday I ordered her a huge Lucky plush for her Valentine's present, so I've had these movies on my mind this week


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> You may have to add a few marathons to your schedule...


Yup.  I will see how the fall goes.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> @lhermiston I am not sure if you plan on doing this or not, but once registration opens, how do you feel like putting together a list of folks on this thread and which race they are running? Something similar to the running thread list... I'm suggesting this since I wont post the 2019 marathon race until ~late November early December and having it hear we can see who is running it many months before race day. Could help me Dis meet ups.... Just a suggestion.



@DopeyBadger is the undisputed Excel master, but I'm sure I could put together a spreadsheet with names, race and we can update it to include hotels later on. DB also kept a list of everyone's goals for marathon weekend that we were able to review closer to the race. I'm planning on doing that, too. Probably after registration opens?

Sound good?


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> @DopeyBadger is the undisputed Excel master, but I'm sure I could put together a spreadsheet with names, race and we can update it to include hotels later on. DB also kept a list of everyone's goals for marathon weekend that we were able to review closer to the race. I'm planning on doing that, too. Probably after registration opens?
> 
> Sound good?



Sounds good. Looking forward to April for registration!

First things first though, I got to get a POT for corral placement. That day is coming up in about 5.5 weeks!


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> Sounds good. Looking forward to April for registration!
> 
> First things first though, I got to get a POT for corral placement. That day is coming up in about 5.5 weeks!



Awesome! What are you running and what’s your goal?


----------



## Baloo in MI

ANIM8R said:


> Also paging @DopeyBadger ....
> 
> Do you have an idea of what marathon POT gets a Dopey runner a corral 'A' placement for the 5/10K?
> Please don't do any analysis or extra calcs! Just curious if you had that handy. Thanks!



Not a Marathon POT but for the last three years I have submitted a 1:55 and a 1:57 Half Marathon POT that put me in corral ‘A’ for the 5K and 10K and dropping me back to E and C for the half and full depending on the year.



IamTrike said:


> I won't be far off.  Right now I think the 26th will be my 22nd or 23 marathon.



Wow, 22 marathons!  I am just hoping to get to 10!


----------



## ANIM8R

DopeyBadger said:


> An educated guess was that there were roughly 1650 Dopey bibs per 5k/10k corral in 2018 (and 1400 per corral in 2017 when there were less total Dopey bibs).  This falls in the middle of HM/M corral assignments which makes a really good guess hard to get at.  So somewhere between a 1:28-1:33 10 miler, 1:57-2:04 HM, and 4:08-4:23 M POT (the lower end of those projections is more likely then the higher end) was the likely cutoff in 2017 and 2018 for corral A assignment of Dopey 5k/10k bibs.



Thanks @DopeyBagder  - much appreciated!


----------



## ANIM8R

Baloo in MI said:


> Not a Marathon POT but for the last three years I have submitted a 1:55 and a 1:57 Half Marathon POT that put me in corral ‘A’ for the 5K and 10K and dropping me back to E and C for the half and full depending on the year.



And thank you, @Baloo in MI - it looks like I might have been pretty close to getting in 'A' last year. I used a 1:59 Half as my POT and was in 'B'. FWIW, I was also in 'C' this last year (and 'F' for the 2017).

A few of years back - for the Disneyland 10K (maybe '15 or '16 ?) - I was in 'B' and for whatever reason they announced they were starting 'A' and 'B' all at once. So even though the 'B's were corralled behind the 'A's it was one long, continuous start. It was actually pretty awesome - I've never had a start to a race that was so devoid of crowding, weaving, having to avoid tripping the person in front, being tripped by the person behind etc. So I'm hoping to get into 'A' to see if that's always the case or if my experience was just a fluke.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ANIM8R said:


> And thank you, @Baloo in MI - it looks like I might have been pretty close to getting in 'A' last year. I used a 1:59 Half as my POT and was in 'B'. FWIW, I was also in 'C' this last year (and 'F' for the 2017).



You don't have to give the exact number, but were you above, below and close to the bib 21600 (my educated guess cutoff for A/B in Dopey for 2018)?



ANIM8R said:


> A few of years back - for the Disneyland 10K (maybe '15 or '16 ?) - I was in 'B' and for whatever reason they announced they were starting 'A' and 'B' all at once. So even though the 'B's were corralled behind the 'A's it was one long, continuous start. It was actually pretty awesome - I've never had a start to a race that was so devoid of crowding, weaving, having to avoid tripping the person in front, being tripped by the person behind etc. So I'm hoping to get into 'A' to see if that's always the case or if my experience was just a fluke.



It certainly depends.  By my estimation (unofficial), as a solo bib a registration of under 9 min/mile pace gets you into "A".  So there can be a pretty wide variety of paces in "A" corral, where many of the other corrals are much tighter (for instance "B" would be 9-10 min/mile pace).  In my experience running sub-7 min/mile 5k/10k pace at Marathon Weekend, it can be difficult to avoid congestion unless you're near the first 10 rows back.  In 2017, I started a little further back (like 20-30 rows back) in "A" and definitely didn't feel I hit my groove until mile 1 of the 10k.  And in the 5k, there was some tripping and a small pile-up of people on the ground early on in the race.  Like anywhere, it's best for everyone to pay attention to yourself and the others around you so that all have a good experience.  

With that being said, I ran the 5k/10k out of corral B in 2015 and remember thinking to myself that I wanted to ensure a corral A from then on.  But I can't recollect the exact circumstances of that memory.  I ran a 23:52 that year which is still a good time regardless of any course crowding concerns.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> Awesome! What are you running and what’s your goal?



I assume you asking about my POT race... If so, its the Amazing Half Marathon March 11 in Baton Rouge, LA. My goal is to hit somewhere around 1:45:00 to 1:50:00 (~8:00 / 8:30 pace) to get into corral B. I think those times would be good enough to get me into B??? @DopeyBadger may be able to shed some light on that. My Pr's are listed in my signature, but as it states, it's been a while since I've been at those levels. I ran/walk a half earlier this month that I was very under trained for and ended up with a 2:40:ish time. I'm back into my routine, but know if I will be ready by race day for a sub 8 minute pace, but I guess it could happen if things were to work out perfectly. 

If speaking of the marathon, with plenty of time to train, 3:30:00 or better will be my goal at WDW.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I assume you asking about my POT race... If so, its the Amazing Half Marathon March 11 in Baton Rouge, LA. My goal is to hit somewhere around 1:45:00 to 1:50:00 (~8:00 / 8:30 pace) to get into corral B. I think those times would be good enough to get me into B??? @DopeyBadger may be able to shed some light on that. My Pr's are listed in my signature, but as it states, it's been a while since I've been at those levels. I ran/walk a half earlier this month that I was very under trained for and ended up with a 2:40:ish time. I'm back into my routine, but know if I will be ready by race day for a sub 8 minute pace, but I guess it could happen if things were to work out perfectly.
> 
> If speaking of the marathon, with plenty of time to train, 3:30:00 or better will be my goal at WDW.



In 2018, they reduced the number of corrals for the marathon from 16 to 8.  So corral A cutoff was around 1:45 and corral B cutoff around 1:54 (for HM POT).  A "B" corral under the old system (with 16 corrals) would be like getting an "A" corral designation in 2018.  Same number of people ahead of you, just a different organization method.  There were 1593 bibs in corral A and 1864 bibs in corral B in 2018 (so 3457 total).  Corral A was 564 and B was 497 bibs (so total 1061 bibs) in 2017.

Left is 2017 and right is 2018.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> In 2018, they reduced the number of corrals for the marathon from 16 to 8.  So corral A cutoff was around 1:45 and corral B cutoff around 1:54 (for HM POT).  A "B" corral under the old system (with 16 corrals) would be like getting an "A" corral designation in 2018.  Same number of people ahead of you, just a different organization method.  There were 1593 bibs in corral A and 1864 bibs in corral B in 2018 (so 3457 total).  Corral A was 564 and B was 497 bibs (so total 1061 bibs) in 2017.
> 
> Left is 2017 and right is 2018.
> 
> View attachment 299366



Well I will amend my statement then, if they use the 2018 method I would like to end up in corral A, if the 2017 method is used the coral B would work. I may need to run a faster half it seems to get into the corral I want... My only WDW marathon was in 2016 so I have been out the loop a little on things. For that year I submitted my 10 miler PR, which I think placed me in B that year. Found a pic with my bib and although I cant see the corral I was bib 399. Thanks for the info as I was not aware of the changes. Should be interesting to see how things shake out for 2019. I would expect a little less interest this year since the anniversary stuff is over. Assuming that is accurate I wonder what the total number of marathon runners they will have and how the corral come together.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Well I will amend my statement then, if they use the 2018 method I would like to end up in corral A, if the 2017 method is used the coral B would work. I may need to run a faster half it seems to get into the corral I want... My only WDW marathon was in 2016 so I have been out the loop a little on things. For that year I submitted my 10 miler PR, which I think placed me in B that year. Found a pic with my bib and although I cant see the corral I was bib 399. Thanks for the info as I was not aware of the changes. Should be interesting to see how things shake out for 2019. I would expect a little less interest this year since the anniversary stuff is over. Assuming that is accurate I wonder what the total number of marathon runners they will have and how the corral come together.



In general, the number of participants has been fairly consistent.  Using the # of finishers as an indicator:

2014 - 19198
2015 - 19970
2016 - 19838
2017 - 17728
2018 - 20050

For the last three years of POT the cutoffs have been reasonably consistent as well, suggesting a similar pool of people participating from year to year.  It will be interesting to see if 2019 keeps these trends, like you said.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> I assume you asking about my POT race... If so, its the Amazing Half Marathon March 11 in Baton Rouge, LA. My goal is to hit somewhere around 1:45:00 to 1:50:00 (~8:00 / 8:30 pace) to get into corral B. I think those times would be good enough to get me into B??? @DopeyBadger may be able to shed some light on that. My Pr's are listed in my signature, but as it states, it's been a while since I've been at those levels. I ran/walk a half earlier this month that I was very under trained for and ended up with a 2:40:ish time. I'm back into my routine, but know if I will be ready by race day for a sub 8 minute pace, but I guess it could happen if things were to work out perfectly.
> 
> If speaking of the marathon, with plenty of time to train, 3:30:00 or better will be my goal at WDW.



Good luck! I’m hoping to set a marathon PR in April for my POT, but I don’t see a 3:30 marathon in my future!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I was penciling some dates in on my calendar and just noticed that registration is the day after the Boston Marathon... we can all get motivated on Monday, then register on Tuesday. Good timing.  (For those that will be running Boston, maybe registration is too soon? The pain and exhaustion will be too fresh?)


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I was penciling some dates in on my calendar and just noticed that registration is the day after the Boston Marathon... we can all get motivated on Monday, then register on Tuesday. Good timing.  (For those that will be running Boston, maybe registration is too soon? The pain and exhaustion will be too fresh?)



Finally, I have a good excuse for why I’m not running Boston this year.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> I was penciling some dates in on my calendar and just noticed that registration is the day after the Boston Marathon... we can all get motivated on Monday, then register on Tuesday. Good timing.  (For those that will be running Boston, maybe registration is too soon? The pain and exhaustion will be too fresh?)



This will be the first time in a long time I dont get to watch the marathon within 24 hours of being run since I will be at WDW at that time. But I am looking forward to registration while there! Doubt There is a place to watch it on property?



lhermiston said:


> Finally, I have a good excuse for why I’m not running Boston this year.



I'm going to use this as well.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> This will be the first time in a long time I dont get to watch the marathon within 24 hours of being run since I will be at WDW at that time. But I am looking forward to registration while there! Doubt There is a place to watch it on property?


It looks like we will be on a beach (trying to finalize dates this week) on April 16th & 17th, so I am a little nervous about registration. Hopefully it doesn't sell out super fast!

I wonder if WWOS would have it on? But honestly, I think I would stick to the replay and enjoy the parks


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> This will be the first time in a long time I dont get to watch the marathon within 24 hours of being run since I will be at WDW at that time. But I am looking forward to registration while there! Doubt There is a place to watch it on property?



You might be able to see it at the ESPN bar at Boardwalk.


----------



## ANIM8R

DopeyBadger said:


> You don't have to give the exact number, but were you above, below and close to the bib 21600 (my educated guess cutoff for A/B in Dopey for 2018)?



My bib was a few less than 200 over your estimated cutoff.


----------



## minniegirl19

Sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but does anyone know why the marathon weekend is a week later then normal next year?! I'll be so sad if the Castle isn't lit with the Dream lights while running through mk. sooo excited for my first marathon though!!


----------



## FFigawi

minniegirl19 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but does anyone know why the marathon weekend is a week later then normal next year?! I'll be so sad if the Castle isn't lit with the Dream lights while running through mk. sooo excited for my first marathon though!!



It's not any later than normal. Marathon weekend is typically the weekend before MLK Day, which in 2019 is Jan 12-13.


----------



## TCB in FLA

minniegirl19 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but does anyone know why the marathon weekend is a week later then normal next year?! I'll be so sad if the Castle isn't lit with the Dream lights while running through mk. sooo excited for my first marathon though!!


I think it’s due to how New Years Day falls. If they were to have it earlier, the expo would start 1/2, and there would be so many non-runners still around. This year, the local schools didn’t start back until the day after the marathon, and the parks were packed. Should be better in 2019.


----------



## lhermiston

TCB in FLA said:


> I think it’s due to how New Years Day falls. If they were to have it earlier, the expo would start 1/2, and there would be so many non-runners still around. This year, the local schools didn’t start back until the day after the marathon, and the parks were packed. Should be better in 2019.



After hearing about the crowds this year, I’m thrilled everything will start a week later. I thought the crowds were very manageable in 2017 and I’m hoping for the same next year.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> It's not any later than normal. Marathon weekend is typically the weekend before MLK Day, which in 2019 is Jan 12-13.



I love that it is later.  The first year we ran it, it fell around those dates and it was heaven in the parks.  Now, the parks weren't as busy overall back then, but it will still be so much better than this year.  We had days where most rides were truly walk-ons.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I love that it is later.  The first year we ran it, it fell around those dates and it was heaven in the parks.  Now, the parks weren't as busy overall back then, but it will still be so much better than this year.  We had days where most rides were truly walk-ons.



Between park levels and touring plans, I don’t think we waited for anything other than the Frozen meet-and-greet and Frozen ride, but that’s hardly surprising.


----------



## Chaitali

Another POT question, mostly just out of curiosity.  When do we think the cut off to submit the POT will be?  I think it was some time in October last year but I can't remember.  And POT for the marathon can be from a full, half, or 10 miler?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> When do we think the cut off to submit the POT will be?



Looks like October 9th, 2018.



Chaitali said:


> And POT for the marathon can be from a full, half, or 10 miler?



Yes and since that is for a 5:30 POT cutoff, that means a POT needs to be less than about (and I say about because their calculator is just barely slightly different than McMillan based on past experience from 2018 weekend) a 1:57 10 miler, 2:36 HM, and 5:30 M.  It seems that if you have a POT slower than these that you were better off submitting an estimated time without POT (since it isn't required if above 5:30) in 2018 for the purpose of corral assignment.


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the POT answers!  I'm definitely going to be slower, which was mostly why the answers were to satisfy my curiosity.  I saw that the Army 10 miler in DC was October 7th this year and I was wondering if that would be in time for the POT cut off for people.


----------



## Ariel484

minniegirl19 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but does anyone know why the marathon weekend is a week later then normal next year?! I'll be so sad if the Castle isn't lit with the Dream lights while running through mk. sooo excited for my first marathon though!!


Consider it lucky timing - I couldn't BELIEVE how crowded it was last year (and it sounds like this year was much the same) since it was so close to New Year's.


----------



## ZellyB

minniegirl19 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but does anyone know why the marathon weekend is a week later then normal next year?! I'll be so sad if the Castle isn't lit with the Dream lights while running through mk. sooo excited for my first marathon though!!



Oh, I did want to add that the first year we ran it, the Dream lights were still up as I recall.  They took them down the Monday after the marathon.  No guarantee they would do that again, but I think the Dream Lights are a big part of the marathon weekend experience, so hopefully they would still have them up.


----------



## SarahDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like October 9th, 2018.



And the half I'm looking at is October 14th...
(Thankfully I have an existing half PR that I'm okay with, so it's not a big deal at all)


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> And the half I'm looking at is October 14th...
> (Thankfully I have an existing half PR that I'm okay with, so it's not a big deal at all)



Similar problem here, after March the long distances races are over and wont start again until mid to late October. Unfortunately, I do not have a POT to submit, so I'm going all in on my March 11th race. 



Do yall think they would accept a race time from a 10 nautical mile race... it's something like 11.5 miles?


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Do yall think they would accept a race time from a 10 nautical mile race... it's something like 11.5 miles?



Are you going back to run it this year?? I am thinking about it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Similar problem here, after March the long distances races are over and wont start again until mid to late October. Unfortunately, I do not have a POT to submit, so I'm going all in on my March 11th race.
> 
> 
> 
> Do yall think they would accept a race time from a 10 nautical mile race... it's something like 11.5 miles?



If memory is correct someone asked runDisney this before.  They claimed it would be treated as a 10mile time even though it was 11.5 miles.  So if you ran 1:20 in 11.5 miles, they'd see it as 1:20 in 10 miles.  Pretty sure registration is a drop down as well.  So the only choices are 10 mile, HM and M for the drop down.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Are you going back to run it this year?? I am thinking about it.



It's very unlikely at this time. Company just revised the way we use our vacation time so instead of 10 days I get 9 now and I have 8 days planned this year for WDW. The 9th may be used for a last minute type trip with DW is things fall into place. I was asking because I thought I did the race in 2017 but after some research it was in 2016, so I would not be able to use it anyway. I do enjoy the race though, but one thing to watch is if the government is shut down on race day, the race will be cancelled. Something to keep a eye on.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> It's very unlikely at this time. Company just revised the way we use our vacation time so instead of 10 days I get 9 now and I have 8 days planned this year for WDW. The 9th may be used for a last minute type trip with DW is things fall into place. I was asking because I thought I did the race in 2017 but after some research it was in 2016, so I would not be able to use it anyway. I do enjoy the race though, but one thing to watch is if the government is shut down on race day, the race will be cancelled. Something to keep a eye on.



Buddy... you gotta negotiate for some more vacation days! Hopefully you get some personal or sick days?


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> It's very unlikely at this time. Company just revised the way we use our vacation time so instead of 10 days I get 9 now and I have 8 days planned this year for WDW. The 9th may be used for a last minute type trip with DW is things fall into place. I was asking because I thought I did the race in 2017 but after some research it was in 2016, so I would not be able to use it anyway. I do enjoy the race though, but one thing to watch is if the government is shut down on race day, the race will be cancelled. Something to keep a eye on.


Yeah, I am thinking about it but probably won't do it this year either. DH is down with the Waco Marathon trip and the 10NM is less than a month after that. Plus we drive to both races and after driving down to Texas I don't think DH will want to drive up to Tennessee.

One of the good things about my job is the vacation, sick time and holidays. We even get our birthday off or can use it on any other day during the calendar year as a vacation day. We also have a program where you log your workout time and food and earn points to get 3 more days off. So in all I get 19 vacation days off a year. The bad part about my job is the pay, so I rarely get to do super fun things on those days off, lol. It's a balance I guess.

I would much rather go to Disney in April than Tennessee in June too, so that is a good choice!

Hoping there is no government shut down as DS is in the Navy and likes to get paid for his time, lol! But yes, something to keep in mind, thanks! If I decide to do the race I won't register until after I know for sure.


----------



## ANIM8R

ZellyB said:


> I love that it is later.  The first year we ran it, it fell around those dates and it was heaven in the parks.  Now, the parks weren't as busy overall back then, but it will still be so much better than this year.  We had days where most rides were truly walk-ons.



Our first WDW weekend was in 2013 and it was the same timing as next year's (marathon on the 13th). The park crowds were soooo much better than 2018's marathon weekend. That's why I'm really looking forward to next year's marathon weekend.

And, yes, the Christmas decorations (including the Osborne lights at that time) were still up through the marathon in 2013. The day after....gone. This past year, we were at Hollywood Studios on Sunday. I told my wife if she wanted pictures of the Christmas decorations she better take them at that time because (I thought) they would be down the following day. Nope - we went back on Monday and the decorations were still up...so maybe Disney waits until mid-January to take down the Christmas decorations and the marathon doesn't even factor into the timing?


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Buddy... you gotta negotiate for some more vacation days! Hopefully you get some personal or sick days?



It was 10 days vacation and 5 sick days, but now they are looking at it as hours vs days. We work 9 hour days and 8 on Fridays. We have every other Friday off. So my typical week vacation would start on the Friday I am off as a travel day, and then use 5 days (40 hours). Now that same trip will use 44 hours. So I will have 36 left or 4 days. Our next trip we are leaving on a Tuesday and the trip includes a Friday I am off so only 27 hours used. It just stinks, and sure I could swap some Friday, but at the end I still end up losing a "day" but not necessarily the hours. I would agree that trying to negotiate would be the way to go, but they are also about to layoff people, like any day now and making to much noise about the vacation thing would probably place a target on my back. I am not crazy enough to take that risk with two young children. So, I will just sit here and be unhappy about it. If anyone ever wondered why some Fridays we dont have a QOTD, its because I am off, and on those days I try to get all of my to do list done from 6:00AM till 9:00PM. 



Dis5150 said:


> So in all I get 19 vacation days off a year.



If your company is in Louisiana I am interested. lol 19 days! 

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> It was 10 days vacation and 5 sick days, but now they are looking at it as hours vs days. We work 9 hour days and 8 on Fridays. We have every other Friday off. So my typical week vacation would start on the Friday I am off as a travel day, and then use 5 days (40 hours). Now that same trip will use 44 hours. So I will have 36 left or 4 days. Our next trip we are leaving on a Tuesday and the trip includes a Friday I am off so only 27 hours used. It just stinks, and sure I could swap some Friday, but at the end I still end up losing a "day" but not necessarily the hours. I would agree that trying to negotiate would be the way to go, but they are also about to layoff people, like any day now and making to much noise about the vacation thing would probably place a target on my back. I am not crazy enough to take that risk with two young children. So, I will just sit here and be unhappy about it. If anyone ever wondered why some Fridays we dont have a QOTD, its because I am off, and on those days I try to get all of my to do list done from 6:00AM till 9:00PM.
> .



Do you work for PH?

We have the same type of schedule.  I now try to plan my trips for Fridays off or switch with my co-worker.


----------



## SarahDisney

Guys, stop scaring me. I'm currently job searching and one of my fears is whatever job I have not giving me enough vacation days for what I need.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> It was 10 days vacation and 5 sick days, but now they are looking at it as hours vs days. We work 9 hour days and 8 on Fridays. We have every other Friday off. So my typical week vacation would start on the Friday I am off as a travel day, and then use 5 days (40 hours). Now that same trip will use 44 hours. So I will have 36 left or 4 days. Our next trip we are leaving on a Tuesday and the trip includes a Friday I am off so only 27 hours used. It just stinks, and sure I could swap some Friday, but at the end I still end up losing a "day" but not necessarily the hours. I would agree that trying to negotiate would be the way to go, but they are also about to layoff people, like any day now and making to much noise about the vacation thing would probably place a target on my back. I am not crazy enough to take that risk with two young children. So, I will just sit here and be unhappy about it. If anyone ever wondered why some Fridays we dont have a QOTD, its because I am off, and on those days I try to get all of my to do list done from 6:00AM till 9:00PM.


It's crazy to hear about different vacation policies- thanks for sharing! I completely understand not wanting to take that risk- I wouldn't either! (BTW I didn't mean my comment to sound harsh by any means- just friendly banter!) It's awesome to get every other Friday off- that would be especially nice for any appointment or errands that can't be done on the weekend. 



LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack.


I am contributing it to too!



SarahDisney said:


> Guys, stop scaring me. I'm currently job searching and one of my fears is whatever job I have not giving me enough vacation days for what I need.


Nah- don't be scared! I came out of college getting 20 vacation days and I currently get 25 days + 10 federal (market) holidays. There is hope!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Guys, stop scaring me. I'm currently job searching and one of my fears is whatever job I have not giving me enough vacation days for what I need.



I started with 2 weeks starting out but unlimited sick time.  You aren't supposed to abuse sick time though.  I have more than 2 weeks now because of time in though.  

Depends on your field on what is normal.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> Depends on your field on what is normal.



Yeah, I think that another thing that scares me is that I haven't seen a consistent normal - it seems to vary by company - anywhere from 10 days to 3 weeks. And then there are the companies that offer "unlimited vacation" ... which is code for "go on vacation when you want, but when you're not on vacation, we expect you to be working 24/7."


----------



## Nole95

That is some crazy vacation time.  A couple years ago, my company went to an unlimited vacation policy.  We can take as many days off as our job allows and pending manager approval.  Only caveat is that you can not take more than 10 vacation days in a row.  Not a big deal, but I did get permission to stretch that to 13 for a summer trip this year.

They said as long as no one abused the system, it would stay this way.  It has been two years now.  I guess they are seeing good results, and my co-workers appear to take as much time off as I do.   I have been with my company for 12 years now, so even under the old system I was entitled to 20 days.  Even with this new policy I tend to keep my days off between 20 and 25.

I firmly believe that vacation time is good to recharge mentally rather than work myself to death.  If ever my current company started complaining, I would start looking for another job pretty quick.


----------



## LSUlakes

I gotta look into whatever industry yall are in, because that type of time off is unheard of in mine. In fact I have never heard of anyone starting off with more than 2 weeks vacation. We have some other standard days off, like 4th of July, Memorial, and Labor Day, Good Friday, ect for example. I guess industrial construction was a bad choice for time off.


----------



## Nole95

LSUlakes said:


> I gotta look into whatever industry yall are in, because that type of time off is unheard of in mine. In fact I have never heard of anyone starting off with more than 2 weeks vacation. We have some other standard days off, like 4th of July, Memorial, and Labor Day, Good Friday, ect for example. I guess industrial construction was a bad choice for time off.



I work in the IT department of a marketing company.

Old policy started everyone off with 10 days after one year.  15 days after 5 years, and 20 after 10 years.  We now have the unlimited policy plus 6 paid company holidays.  It seems to work, and I have read that more companies are started to move towards this model.  I have friends in different types of jobs that have this same type of thing.  Those that don't have the incremental based on number of years with the company.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yeah, I'm a tech person, we get all the perks ... vacation, free beer, ping pong tables, laptops ... the only downside is that a lot of the companies expect you to work insane hours because there's a lot to do and not enough people.
(Which is why I'm a little worried about vacation ... I'm looking for work/life balance, and I figure that if I'm working for a company that actually leaves me alone on weekends, I might not be given the luxury of excessive free time. Especially because I need a crapton of vacation days for religious holidays.)

Also, a note on unlimited vacation (that I just learned recently) - apparently it makes financial sense for companies, especially those with high turnover rates. If someone is entitled to paid vacation, if they leave the company mid-year, you have to pay them for the vacation days they didn't use. If there's unlimited vacation days, since there's no set number of unused days, you don't have to pay them anything.
#math


----------



## a-mad

Nole95 said:


> That is some crazy vacation time.  A couple years ago, my company went to an unlimited vacation policy.  We can take as many days off as our job allows and pending manager approval.  Only caveat is that you can not take more than 10 vacation days in a row.  Not a big deal, but I did get permission to stretch that to 13 for a summer trip this year.
> 
> They said as long as no one abused the system, it would stay this way.  It has been two years now.  I guess they are seeing good results, and my co-workers appear to take as much time off as I do.   I have been with my company for 12 years now, so even under the old system I was entitled to 20 days.  Even with this new policy I tend to keep my days off between 20 and 25.
> 
> I firmly believe that vacation time is good to recharge mentally rather than work myself to death.  If ever my current company started complaining, I would start looking for another job pretty quick.



Our company also switched to an unlimited vacation policy a few years ago.  We weren't sure how it would be received, but there have been very few complaints.  My manager has always been great with us scheduling vacation - it really just comes down to ensuring we get our jobs done.  Personally, I really like it.  It's also very easy to manage... because you don't really need to manage it at all - you're paid your salary whether you're working or not.  No need to input vacation in any type of HR tool, etc.  I just let my manager know when I'm going to be gone, and if he has any concerns, he'll typically share them with me (although that has never happened.)

The one negative (and it's small) is the ongoing comparison to your colleagues.  I have some co-workers who take very little vacation because they feel it is important to be "visible" and they don't want to be put in any type of negative light compared to their peers.  They are also the types that will keep track of how much vacation each person in the department takes compared to themselves.   It does cross your mind if you're competing for a promotion or wage increase, etc. as to how much you're perceived to be around... but it hasn't been a big enough concern that it prevents me from taking the vacation I want to take, and my manager doesn't seem to care.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> I gotta look into whatever industry yall are in, because that type of time off is unheard of in mine. In fact I have never heard of anyone starting off with more than 2 weeks vacation. We have some other standard days off, like 4th of July, Memorial, and Labor Day, Good Friday, ect for example. I guess industrial construction was a bad choice for time off.



Vaccine manufacturing here. 3 weeks of vacation is pretty standard and I'm about to get my 4th. Plus 10 holidays and one extra "personal" day each year. Also, unlimited sick time as long as it's not abused.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> It was 10 days vacation and 5 sick days, but now they are looking at it as hours vs days. We work 9 hour days and 8 on Fridays. We have every other Friday off. So my typical week vacation would start on the Friday I am off as a travel day, and then use 5 days (40 hours). Now that same trip will use 44 hours. So I will have 36 left or 4 days. Our next trip we are leaving on a Tuesday and the trip includes a Friday I am off so only 27 hours used. It just stinks, and sure I could swap some Friday, but at the end I still end up losing a "day" but not necessarily the hours. I would agree that trying to negotiate would be the way to go, but they are also about to layoff people, like any day now and making to much noise about the vacation thing would probably place a target on my back. I am not crazy enough to take that risk with two young children. So, I will just sit here and be unhappy about it. If anyone ever wondered why some Fridays we dont have a QOTD, its because I am off, and on those days I try to get all of my to do list done from 6:00AM till 9:00PM.
> 
> 
> 
> If your company is in Louisiana I am interested. lol 19 days!
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack.



Lol I work for the state of Arkansas so they are not in Louisiana! 
Technically I earn 10 hours a month, soon to be 12 when I hit my 5 years. We also get 11 holidays so I stack one with my vacation when it works. MLK usually works with WDW Marathon weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you all had a great week.

Super Bowl Sundays also happen to be for Disney and in honor of today’s showdown, we’re going to have a little match-up of our own!

So, Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin vs. Toy Story Midway Mania, who ya got?

TSMM is incredibly fun and, in my opinion, is a technologically superior attraction. It’s probably the *better* ride and worthy of being a headliner.

BUT...I love Buzz’s ride. Sure, you get a busted blaster now and again, but it’s so much fun. Mostly, my joy derives from riding it a bunch late at night when the lines are short and I’m at peak Disney nerd status.

So, Buzz wins by a point. 

Bonus Sunday Question: Which Disney character would you pick to perform at half time? I’m going with Elsa. She can sing and do some cool ice stuff. Plus, she’d handle Minnesota just fine.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I really enjoy both attractions, but I've got to go with Mania. I figured out how to get 999,999 in Space Ranger Spin and while its fun to blow the minds of my nieces and nephews with my video game sorcery there's a little bit of a lost element to the game. Toy Story Mania, on the other hand, I can still wow them with my scores but I'm nowhere near the daily/monthly high scores so there's still something to strive toward.

Bonus Question:

I imagine the Genie could do some pretty amazing things with a halftime show; he handled his own introduction and a royal welcoming parade pretty well.


----------



## PCFriar80

Sunday's are for Disney:
I'm going with TSMM.  Those "Z's" have alluded me for years.  I always blame it on the gun.........

Bonus Question:
Evil Queen.  A nice match for Bill Belichick's personality.....


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin vs. Toy Story Midway Mania, who ya got?


I do love both but I’m going with Toy Story Mania. Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin needs a good refurb/Update. Everyone version built since is better.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Bonus Sunday Question: Which Disney character would you pick to perform at half time? I’m going with Elsa. She can sing and do some cool ice stuff. Plus, she’d handle Minnesota just fine.


I like the Genie answer. I’m gonna go with Moana. She can do some fun stuff with water.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

1st Sunday Question:  TSMM. 

Bonus Sunday Question:  Merlin. Who doesn't love a real magician?


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> So, Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin vs. Toy Story Midway Mania, who ya got?


TSMM because of the variety of the games!


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:  I enjoy Toy Story a bit more, but I haven't been on that ride in a couple of years. Once Toy Story Land opens back up, DHS will be worth the time and effort.  I stayed away from DHS this year (except for during the marathon) because of the construction. 

Bonus question:  The Genie is a good answer, but I'm going to go with the Fab 5 even though it's more than one character. Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, and Pluto would put together a way better show than Justin Timberlake. It would be funny, classic, kid-friendly, memorable, and bring out the kid in all of us.  If I had to pick just one of them, it would be Goofy and his old-school football and sports watching "how to" videos.


----------



## cavepig

Buzz for the win from me. 

Bonus:  How about Sorcerer Mickey with a side of Donald messing it up!


----------



## camaker

I like the variety of TSMM over Buzz. If only the lines were shorter. DW and I accidentally ended up at DCA rope drop during our DL trip last year and were able to walk onto TSMM twice. It was great!

I’ll go with Genie for my halftime entertainment choice. The variety he can bring tips the scales for me.


----------



## hotblooded

I’m not very competitive, but something about Toy Story Midway Mania brings it out of me. It’s a physical challenge as much as a gaming challenge, and it’s exhilarating. I LOVE busting my butt to win (and gloating about it).

Edit: I hate football and I have zero interest in watching the halftime show, so I think it would be best not to mix it with something I like.


----------



## ZellyB

TSMM for the win. I like Buzz but the fun and targets just don’t work as well for me. 

Bonus:  I’m going old school. Dumbo because, hello? Flying elephant!


----------



## cavepig

ZellyB said:


> TSMM for the win. I like Buzz but the fun and targets just don’t work as well for me.
> 
> Bonus:  I’m going old school. Dumbo because, hello? Flying elephant!


Oh yes Dumbo is my favorite!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> So, Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin vs. Toy Story Midway Mania, who ya got?



They're both great, but I gotta go Toy Story. I like that there are different things to shoot and it's not just targets that all look the same.



lhermiston said:


> Bonus Sunday Question: Which Disney character would you pick to perform at half time? I’m going with Elsa. She can sing and do some cool ice stuff. Plus, she’d handle Minnesota just fine.



I'm going with Sebastian. Give me some "Under the Dome." (Do the Vikings play in a dome? I cant remember. Apparently I know nothing about football, like those contestants on Jeopardy! ... except that I actually got some of those questions right).


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm going with Sebastian. Give me some "Under the Dome." (Do the Vikings play in a dome? I cant remember. Apparently I know nothing about football, like those contestants on Jeopardy! ... except that I actually got some of those questions right)


Yes they play inside. That Jeopardy was hilarious!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sunday’s are for Disney: I consider myself a bit of a marksman.  So I always get too serious on Buzz and TSMM and end up getting uptight because I can sight my marks on Buzz until we are half done on the ride.  Then I end up being the guy complaining about how it wasn’t fair...  So I am going with TSMM.  Honestly when I simply stop trying to be some great shooter and remember it is for fun in Disney I really enjoy both.

Bonus:  I am going with Tiana.  I can see her putting on a real Jazzy stage show.  Maybe next year when the Saints finally return to the Super Bowl she would be perfect!  Yeah, I’m not over the “Minnesota Miracle” yet...


----------



## bevcgg

Sunday's are for Disney

Going for Buzz- mostly because I have been able to ride that WAY more often than Toy Story!!!
Love a good shoot out with family members!

Bonus: Maleficent and her Dragon alter ego. 
That would be a show to see!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I can occasionally beat my husband at Buzz, but even though I always lose, I still like TSMM better 

Bonus: I think a little Lion King a la Broadway would be awesome! It would almost remind me of an opening ceremony for the olympics (speaking of which... we are just days away folks!!).


----------



## a-mad

Sundays are for Disney:

TSMM - only because my wife consistently gets higher scores than me on Buzz, but I have a better W-L record on TSMM.  So, yeah, it's a competition thing. 

Super Bowl - I really miss the Country Bears at DL, so any chance I can to see them would be a bonus.... plus they would take the halftime show back to a rootsy, folksy, acoustic vibe that might be nice.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m pretty sure I know the answer to this, but there are no photopass photogs at the character stops, right? You have to hand someone your phone or camera, right?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m pretty sure I know the answer to this, but there are no photopass photogs at the character stops, right? You have to hand someone your phone or camera, right?


That’s not true for all characters. In park characters seem to have photopass. Outside of the park not so much.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> I’m pretty sure I know the answer to this, but there are no photopass photogs at the character stops, right? You have to hand someone your phone or camera, right?



I think we had photopass photographers at all the character stops we made this year with the exception of Pluto outside of WWoS.  We also always hand the CM our phone as well though, so we get both a Photopass shot and one on our phone.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I think we had photopass photographers at all the character stops we made this year with the exception of Pluto outside of WWoS.  We also always hand the CM our phone as well though, so we get both a Photopass shot and one on our phone.



Good to know! I think the half is the only race I’m planning to do character stops, so I could do that with my phone out. Otherwise, I wear it on my arm.


----------



## huskies90

croach said:


> I know you don’t have it listed as an option but if you’re considering Contemporary then maybe consider Poly. You can walk directly to the TTC which takes out having to switch trains. And for park transportation, you can take the boat to MK. As someone else said, the bus is usually the best way back after the race instead of walking to the monorail. That said the bus was a nightmare after the half this year but I don’t really know what caused that.


Quick Question - We plan to be at Bay Lake Tower for 2019. Confirming from what I think I have read on this thread: You need to take the monorail to the races but you can take either a bus or the monorail back with the bus being the preferred transportation method after the race?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good to know! I think the half is the only race I’m planning to do character stops, so I could do that with my phone out. Otherwise, I wear it on my arm.



There are far more characters out during the full than the half and the lines are not nearly as long. We find it better to run the half and goof off during the full instead of the other way around.


----------



## IamTrike

ZellyB said:


> I think we had photopass photographers at all the character stops we made this year with the exception of Pluto outside of WWoS.  We also always hand the CM our phone as well though, so we get both a Photopass shot and one on our phone.


We did the same thing.  Usually there is a Photopass Person and a Handler for the Character.  In general it was the handler that would grab the phone and take a picture.   At a lot of character stops there were 2 handlers and they were alternating getting peoples phones in the line. 



huskies90 said:


> Quick Question - We plan to be at Bay Lake Tower for 2019. Confirming from what I think I have read on this thread: You need to take the monorail to the races but you can take either a bus or the monorail back with the bus being the preferred transportation method after the race?


From the Contemp (and Poly and GF)  You can take the monorail to and from the Half and Full.  There are only Buses to the 5k and 10k.  ( I am not sure if the monorail was open by the time the 10k finishes. )

Getting back to the resort after the half and the full you have two options.   
You can take a bus.  From the finish area the buses are about a .07 of a mile walk.   Depending on when you finish there may be a long line to get on the bus.   I believe the Bus for the Contemporary is shared with Fort Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge.    I seem to remember stopping at both, but that may have only been based on when we finished.  After the half marathon some people experienced a really long bus ride back to the resort. 

You can take the monorail.  From the Finish area its about .6 of a mile to the monorail and to get on the monorail you have to go through epcot security.  I think the monorails Run about every 7-8 minutes on race morning.  Then the ride to the TTC is about 15 minutes.   When you get to the TTC you have to switch monorails.  At that point the MK could be open so it can be pretty crowded at the TTC.  You can wait a bit at the TTC and then in general we've found we have to stop for at least a couple minutes at every resort.

I don't know that there is a "better" way.  The buses mean less of a walk, no trip through security and less time standing around and waiting (unless there is a long line for the bus)

I kind of think the monorail is neat.  I like seeing the people running on World Drive and talking with people on the monorail, but it's probably not as convenient.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> There are far more characters out during the full than the half and the lines are not nearly as long. We find it better to run the half and goof off during the full instead of the other way around.



You could always goof off during both...we had a little over 50 picture stops during the half and full.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> There are far more characters out during the full than the half and the lines are not nearly as long. We find it better to run the half and goof off during the full instead of the other way around.



I know, I know...the marathon is my race right now. If I PR my April marathon, I might change my mind, but the focus for now is to attempt a new marathon PR at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Quick Question - We plan to be at Bay Lake Tower for 2019. Confirming from what I think I have read on this thread: You need to take the monorail to the races but you can take either a bus or the monorail back with the bus being the preferred transportation method after the race?


Monorail for half and full. Bus for 5K and 10K. Bus or monorail back. The buses pick up at the Contemporary Convention center.


----------



## rteetz

Disney races all around are my goof off. I had some of my worst races this year but I don't care I had a blast.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Disney races all around are my goof off. I had some of my worst races this year but I don't care I had a blast.



One of these days, I might be a little less competitive and do more races just for fun. Right now, I'm still looking to improve my times and PR whenever I can. I also use races as motivation to improve and maintain my general fitness. Also, for me, the cost of races is a lot not to give it my all. Although there's certainly a counterargument to be made that because of those costs, one should spend as much time on the course as possible, meeting characters and whatnot.

Ultimately, there's no one size fits all approach to runDisney, which is part of what makes that race series so enjoyable.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Although there's certainly a counterargument to be made that because of those costs, one should spend as much time on the course as possible, meeting characters and whatnot.


Yep that would be my argument. 

That's the beauty of runDisney though. You can race for a PR if you want or you can tae your time.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep that would be my argument.
> 
> That's the beauty of runDisney though. You can race for a PR if you want or you can tae your time.



Yup. No judgment against anyone who takes their time. 26.2 miles is still an accomplishment, whether you push yourself to the limit or enjoy a beer and a ride on Expedition Everest along the way. I'm hoping Dopey 2019 will be a mix of the two approaches.


----------



## belleelc77

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you're all having a great weekend and staying warm.
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question: how many times have you been to a Disney park and how many runDisney events have you done?
> 
> I have been to Disney World five times in my life, twice as a kid and three times as an adult. I've never been to another Disney property. My 2017 trip was for marathon weekend and that was my first and only runDisney event so far.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


I have been to WDW at least 5 times a year for the last 21 years as a passholder.
My daughter and I went to DL and DCA for the first time July 2017.
I have only done 1 runDisney event PHM 2017, I will be doing the FTC for 2018. My plan is to do Star Wars-Dark Side and Food & Wine in 2019, but we'll see if it's in the budget.


----------



## a-mad

OK - we're booked at Beach Club Villas for 2019 Marathon Weekend!  We've never stayed there, so we are officially very excited.  Now I need to make sure we can register for Dopey in April before it gets booked up...

Looking forward to it!


----------



## SarahDisney

I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC) points for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .


Port Orleans (either one). Deluxe it really depends on what you like and/or looking for. I love the Epcot resorts. MK resorts are great too.


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .


I usually stay at values and the occasional moderate. But this year for marathon weekend, I rented DVC points from someone here on the DIS for a Boardwalk Studio - standard view. For 7 nights, I think I paid $100-150 total more than I had at All- Star Sports the year before. I really liked being at the Boardwalk!
Since January is a value season, I could justify the cost, but Dark Side in April is just so much more expensive, that I am booked at a value again.


----------



## Calfan

We're DVC members, and our 11-month window opened yesterday, so I'm all booked in a studio at BLT for 2019 Marathon Weekend.  Gunning for Dopey....


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .


Another vote for either PO resort.  I think we've done POR twice for marathon weekend.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .



Another vote for the Port Orleans resorts. I’m staying at the French Quarter for Star Wars dark side in April.

I haven’t decided where I want to stay for marathon weekend.  Too many choices!


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .



Moderate:  Port Orleans (I’m partial to French Quarter especially after the food court refurb)

Deluxe:  Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Lodge. I’d call these “entry level deluxes” with the deluxe amenities but not as expensive as most of the rest of the category.


----------



## PCFriar80

Just booked the BCVs for Marathon Weekend!  Next up; race enrollment, flights, ADRs, FP+......  let the fun begin!


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> I've only ever stayed at the values before, but I'm looking to maybe upgrade to a moderate or deluxe (or maybe even rent DVC points) for marathon weekend. Any thoughts on a good first moderate/deluxe for someone who is used to the values? I may go back to values in the future, so maybe don't try to ruin me with the Grand Floridian or something like that .



Add me to the POR column. We loved it when we stayed a few years ago. We'll be staying there for marathon weekend 2019.


----------



## Dis5150

@SarahDisney we had always stayed at Sports but for Dopey we rented points st Saratoga Springs. It doesn’t get a lot of love but we really liked it. Of course, we got the exact room I requested, ground floor, Springs section, closest studio to the busses, so I’m sure that helped. We spent 5 nights there then the last night at Sports and spent about the same as we did at Sports the whole trip last year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Booked for at AKV in a 1 Bedroom - Value from the 10th to 14th!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Booked BLT yesterday for 9-14th!!

ETA:  Already made a change with our points and booked Poly instead due to now a party of 5!!


----------



## TeeterTots

I book tomorrow 1/11-14!


----------



## lhermiston

Since we're throwing dates out there, we're booked 1/7/19-1/14/19 at Port Orleans Riverside. Last "big" Disney trip for a while as my wife is pursing nursing school and my two oldest are getting into junior high. Harder to justify taking them out of school for Disney trips now, but we're going to go out with a bang!


----------



## CDKG

My home resort is booked for Marathon Weekend (and beyond)!!! Of course, it won't really hit me until I register for the marathon in April. It's all very exciting and a little but terrifying at the same time!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> @SarahDisney we had always stayed at Sports but for Dopey we rented points st Saratoga Springs. It doesn’t get a lot of love but we really liked it. Of course, we got the exact room I requested, ground floor, Springs section, closest studio to the busses, so I’m sure that helped. We spent 5 nights there then the last night at Sports and spent about the same as we did at Sports the whole trip last year.


I really enjoyed SSR for marathon weekend as well. It definitely doesn't get the love but isn't a bad option.


----------



## Smilelea

CDKG said:


> My home resort is booked for Marathon Weekend (and beyond)!!! Of course, it won't really hit me until I register for the marathon in April. It's all very exciting and a little but



Same here! All booked at AKV but it hasn't really hit yet. Just waiting on April, now.


----------



## huskies90

dmetcalfrn said:


> Booked BLT yesterday for 9-14th!!


For the 2018 race, we tried to get a 1 bedroom at BLT. Even though we went online right at 8am on the 11 month mark to book, it was unavailable. Luckily we have multiple home resorts and could book elsewhere. 

This year, for the 2019 race, we took no chances and we successfully “walked” our ressie at BLT to make sure we wouldn’t get shut out again. We are booked 1/9/19 - 1/14/19!!


----------



## The Prophet

+1 SSR

January 8 - January 14


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you're all having a great weekend and enjoying better weather than we're having in Iowa. It just keeps on snowing here and running in the snow is getting to be pretty tedious. But, enough about me...

With Valentine's Day on Wednesday, love is in the air. Now, we all have things that we personally love at Disney, but this week's Sundays are for Disney question is what do you enjoy doing with or for a loved one at Disney?

Loved one can be a significant other, child, parent, grandparent, close friend, etc. 

When we're at Disney as a family, I love being the first one up in the morning, gathering everyone's mugs, going down to the food court and filling them up with hot chocolate. My wife and daughters love starting the day off with hot chocolate and I love that little motivation it gives them to get up and get moving 

I also love doing meet-and-greets with my daughters and watching them interact with characters and taking the boat to Disney Springs from Port Orleans with my wife.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> With Valentine's Day on Wednesday, love is in the air. Now, we all have things that we personally love at Disney, but this week's Sundays are for Disney question is what do you enjoy doing with or for a loved one at Disney?


I love planning everything. Someone needs a FP changed or dining cancelled, I’ll take care of it. Someone needs to know where something is or find a certain item. I’ll do it. It’s fun for me to “be in charge”.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Somewhat on the selfish side: I am the planner in our group, so I love planning ADRs, Fastpass, and all the other little details that can be planned before a trip. I'm much more handy with the system than the rest of my group and always get recommendations and come to as much of a consensus as I can, but it's still fun and everyone seems to appreciate it.

Outside of that, there are so many moments during the day when I'm at WDW and I look over at whoever I'm with and they have a smile on their face. We're all kids again and at WDW and nothing else matters. Those moments are the best.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I love planning everything. Someone needs a FP changed or dining cancelled, I’ll take care of it. Someone needs to know where something is or find a certain item. I’ll do it. It’s fun for me to “be in charge”.





Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> Somewhat on the selfish side: I am the planner in our group, so I love planning ADRs, Fastpass, and all the other little details that can be planned before a trip. I'm much more handy with the system than the rest of my group and always get recommendations and come to as much of a consensus as I can, but it's still fun and everyone seems to appreciate it.
> 
> Outside of that, there are so many moments during the day when I'm at WDW and I look over at whoever I'm with and they have a smile on their face. We're all kids again and at WDW and nothing else matters. Those moments are the best.



I love being the planner, too. It’s a lot of work, but it’s a labor of love.


----------



## mankle30

SAFD:

My wife loves animals and we loved Animal Kingdom (pre-Pandora), so we're really looking forward to going back to Kilimanjaro Safaris next time! 

I too am a planner, and she enjoys leaving the planning up to me, so I like to plan so that she is free to enjoy the Disney experience!


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:  also the planner here so I try and make sure everyone's "must do" things are covered, regardless of how early I have to get up on the first day it is available.  We also have our traditions of always riding a certain ride with someone. For example, I always ride Dumbo with my oldest daughter.  We've been riding that ride together since she was 6 months old and she is almost 14 years old now. 

My wife and I took our honeymoon at WDW and the Disney Wonder over 17 years ago. We stayed at the Polynesian, ate at Victoria and Alberts with wine pairing, watched the fireworks over MK. Any fireworks show we watch brings us back to that moment, but the Disney fireworks are always a bit more magical.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sunday’s are for Disney:  When I actually manage a surprise, like the cake I ordered over Marathon Weekend 2018


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> With Valentine's Day on Wednesday, love is in the air. Now, we all have things that we personally love at Disney, but this week's Sundays are for Disney question is what do you enjoy doing with or for a loved one at Disney?



Everything. For me, part of the joy of a Disney vacation is planning and enjoying it with loved ones!


----------



## Nole95

I'm the Disney planner in my family, so on any trip everyone tends to follow my lead.  I enjoy the planning aspect of it.
Once we are there, we all enjoy relaxing and taking in the all the sights.


----------



## camaker

Sundays are for Disney:  DW and I spent an anniversary at Disney a few years ago and I got the anniversary celebration package for her. We still have the towels and the congratulatory picture signed by Mickey and Minnie (not pictured).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: Like others have said, I also enjoy showing my love through trip planning.
 “Quality Time” is both one of our love languages, so taking the stress out of “where to eat” (I don’t care, where do you want to eat?) and “what to do next” allows us to be able to really enjoy our time together! My DH is always really appreciative of that too, which makes me feel good


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD: We love Disney with our kids but thankfully we take my mom every trip so DH and I get to go out every night once the kiddos are asleep. We really get to enjoy the magic without whining and complaining! It’s the best!


----------



## bevcgg

Sundays are for Disney:
I love my family so I do all the trip planning for them to make their vacations extra magical! Something they were too young and now too "teenage" to appreciate!  Although my husband does! And he loves me enough to indulge my Disney trips both family and as a couple, RD obsession and even spent our anniversary running Tower of Terror in 2014! And he doesn't run races! Working on talking him into joining me for Dopey 2019 trip- we shall see!
We all love getting away from reality!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  There is a theme here - I love being the planner as well.  One thing I look forward to is our tradition of each member of the family picking one restaurant and one Fast Pass.  I think figure out the rest and organize our itenerary.  The family all get to contribute and it is really fun during the meal to recognize who ever picked that place.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

SAFD:  Go on ToT with DH.  He likes that ride and it makes me feel queasy.  One time per day we are at Studios I'll do it.  Sure he could go alone but it's not like I actually get sick on the ride, just queasy when the bouncing is happening.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - what a great topic.  

This is very DLR-centric since that is our home park... but I love getting Fastpasses for our entire group.  Usually we vacation with my two bros-in-law and their families.  One of them is also an active runner, so between the two of us we will be the designated "runners" to try and maximize our Fastpass use for the day.  This last trip we tried MaxPass, which we absolutely loved, but I did kind of miss the adventure of obtaining Fastpasses the old way.

Needless to say I have a lot of work to do to get properly educated on preparing for WDW in 2019 as the last time we were there they did not have Fastpass+!


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> what do you enjoy doing with or for a loved one at Disney?



SAFD - My DH & DS are not into theme parks so it's usually just me and my 12yo DD.  We also live locally now so I like to surprise her every now and then.  The Grand Floridian was always her dream resort.  I booked a 3 night stay for her and my MIL this past December.  She cried when we pulled into the resort driveway.  She thought we were staying at POR!!!  For the PHM it's just us again and we are staying 3 nights at Beach Club so we can experience SAB for the first time.  I have a surprise reservation at Beaches & Cream so she can finally order the kitchen sink.  We won't come close to finishing it, but it's all about the experience anyway!  Another surprise I have is lunch at BOG after the 5K.  She really loves their potato & leek soup.


----------



## apdebord

Hi all! I’m planning on doing the full in 2019. It will be my first full! Just booked a Poly studio for 1/11-19. It’s getting real!!

SAFD: Like the others said, I’m the planner. However, I’m bad at surprises. It is just my husband and I and I get so excited if I book something special. This past summer, I took my 80 year old Grandmother for her first visit and my mom to celebrate her beating cancer. I managed a few surprises: I got my mom custom “I Beat Cancer” celebration buttons from Etsy, a welcome gift with ears in our room at VGF for my grandmother, and a custom cake at California Grill. The best part was breakfast at CRT. My grandmother’s favorite princess is Snow White since they are the same age. She hadn’t even made it to our table yet and my grandmother started crying  I was a complete mess! It was one of my favorite Disney moments for sure.


----------



## SarahDisney

Question for the marathon vets:
Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Question for the marathon vets:
> Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
> I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.



To quote our main man... "It's kind of fun to do the impossible."

I haven't done the marathon, but I think if you get Starbucks to drink in each park, you'll be ok.  (My in-laws did all 4 parks in one day and ended back at MK where they started. They hit all 4 parks in the time that it took my hubby and I to visit HP world... so I think it's possible if you don't actually want to see much of the parks!)


----------



## goingthedistance

SarahDisney said:


> Question for the marathon vets:
> Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
> I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.



On the same day as the marathon?  I have not and I think it would be very difficult to accomplish.  If you were going to try, you have to factor in your finish time (a 9 am finish gives lots more time than a 1 pm finish, but the 9 am finish will still have to deal with road closures).  You also have to consider your recovery time, how long it will take to get back to the hotel, shower, etc.  Having your own vehicle would help reduce transit time between parks and would almost be mandatory.  Remember also that the parks might close earlier next marathon Sunday because it is a week further removed from New Years. 

Personally, I would do your marathon costume photos after the race and then do your 4 park adventure on Monday.  Doing it all Sunday is doable but has many more considerations than doing the 4 parks Monday.  If you were not going to return to your hotel to recover and change after the race, I would start with EPCOT since you are already there.  Good luck!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Question for the marathon vets:
> Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
> I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.


If it’s on marathon day I’d say no. If it’s the day after sure why not.


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> Question for the marathon vets:
> Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
> I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.


I think this is an awesome idea but I agree that it would be tough to accomplish on Sunday - day after it would be perfect!

I guess it depends on when you finish, how quickly you get back to the resort/shower/recover (take a nap after? Eat? Want to sit for awhile).  I LOVE the idea of getting a picture with Mickey at all 4 parks with your Mickey medal though! Wish I'd thought of that! And Starbucks obviously but you knew that.


----------



## SarahDisney

I guess popular wisdom is not to do 4 parks on marathon day. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something else to do that day. (I've never been one of those "must do all 4 parks in one day" people anyway, so I'm okay with not doing it (Monday is not an option with my currently planned schedule), I just thought it would be fun for post-marathon afternoon).


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I guess popular wisdom is not to do 4 parks on marathon day. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something else to do that day. (I've never been one of those "must do all 4 parks in one day" people anyway, so I'm okay with not doing it (Monday is not an option with my currently planned schedule), I just thought it would be fun for post-marathon afternoon).


Any other day except for marathon day I would say go for it. However after the marathon you’re only going to have maybe half your day left. I know I wasn’t in a park until after 1PM. You probably could do it if you really wanted though.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> I think this is an awesome idea but I agree that it would be tough to accomplish on Sunday - day after it would be perfect!
> 
> I guess it depends on when you finish, how quickly you get back to the resort/shower/recover (take a nap after? Eat? Want to sit for awhile).  *I LOVE the idea of getting a picture with Mickey at all 4 parks *with your Mickey medal though! Wish I'd thought of that! And Starbucks obviously but you knew that.


I just realized I missed an opportunity for a RNRC shoutout: "Wait a minute...I love that idea."


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> Question for the marathon vets:
> Has anyone ever done all four parks after the marathon? Is it doable or really a crazy idea?
> I'm not planning on doing anything super intense - right now I'm thinking Mickey M&G (possibly also Minnie, since she will be my marathon costume), Starbucks, and one attraction in each park, so it won't be too crazy, but I just don't know if even that is getting myself in over my head.



I've done more than one park after the marathon but we haven't ever done all 4.  I think the biggest issue you'll have is lines and transit times.   Ariel and others have some pretty good points.  A lot of this will depend on the transit situation, your finish time and if you want to go back to the room post race.

Best case scenario.  (fast marathon with car)
Start Marathon at 5:45 and finish by 9:45  (Four hour Marathon Pace)
By the time you exit the Finish are and have eaten something potentially freshened up a bit it will be 10:15. 
By the time you walk to your car, stow your stuff then walk to the front of the park, and go through security and the turnstiles it will be 10:45 ish
I am guessing that you could do an attraction, Sbucks and the pic in Epcot in 1:30 minutes. 

Leave Epcot at 12:15 and drive to Studios. 
The parks will be more crowded there so I think you'll probably need closer to 2 hours to do everything there including getting in through security.
That  would set you up to leave Studios at 2:30

Leave Studios at 2:30 and get to AK by 2:50 
I would budget more time for AK so that you could stop either at Nomad Lounge, Satuli, or Flame Tree for some real food.   
I think you could do what you want at AK and be on the way out by 6:30

Head from there to MK.  I'm guessing it could take upwards of an hour to get from AK to the front of MK.
If you arrive there by 7:30 it should give you time to do everything you want.

If your marathon is slower parks, will be more crowded and my guess is  that the time getting into the parks and the time spent in each park would be longer too.   I also know that, that would be a lot of walking.  It also doesn't really give you time to get cleaned up post race.   I think it is possible, but it might not be very fun.


----------



## Dis5150

@LikelyLynae didn't we do all 4 parks after the marathon last year? I know we did all 4 on most of our park days....

ETA: We had the bus transportation that they got rid of, so we didn't have to go thru security, etc.


----------



## SarahDisney

I think I just wasn't thinking the timeline through. I figured an hour per park (which is really only if there are minimal crowds, and even that's probably grossly underestimating my time) plus half an hour to get between parks (I hadn't decided on buses or Minnie Van yet, but those were my options), which is 5.5 hours. Since I'm slow, I probably won't be finishing the race until 1:30ish, and then figure 30-45 minutes to get back to the hotel and 30-45 minutes to shower/change/grab lunch/do my hair ... that means I'm not getting to park #1 until 3ish, which means that even if everything goes perfectly, I need park #4 to be open until 9 (which Epcot generally is, even during offseason, I think). That seems like a lot of potential for disaster.

I probably should have thought about the timeline before coming up with this idea. I have a few months to figure this out, right? (Maybe I'll "plan" for all 4 parks, but if by park 2 I think it's not going to happen, I'll just stay in park 2 the rest of the day)

(The walking I don't mind at all ... I'm used to being on my feet for a long time. )


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I guess popular wisdom is not to do 4 parks on marathon day. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something else to do that day. (I've never been one of those "must do all 4 parks in one day" people anyway, so I'm okay with not doing it (Monday is not an option with my currently planned schedule), I just thought it would be fun for post-marathon afternoon).





SarahDisney said:


> I think I just wasn't thinking the timeline through. I figured an hour per park (which is really only if there are minimal crowds, and even that's probably grossly underestimating my time) plus half an hour to get between parks (I hadn't decided on buses or Minnie Van yet, but those were my options), which is 5.5 hours. Since I'm slow, I probably won't be finishing the race until 1:30ish, and then figure 30-45 minutes to get back to the hotel and 30-45 minutes to shower/change/grab lunch/do my hair ... that means I'm not getting to park #1 until 3ish, which means that even if everything goes perfectly, I need park #4 to be open until 9 (which Epcot generally is, even during offseason, I think). That seems like a lot of potential for disaster.
> 
> I probably should have thought about the timeline before coming up with this idea. I have a few months to figure this out, right? (Maybe I'll "plan" for all 4 parks, but if by park 2 I think it's not going to happen, I'll just stay in park 2 the rest of the day)
> 
> (The walking I don't mind at all ... I'm used to being on my feet for a long time. )



It’s doable - you just can’t solely rely on Disney transportation and it would be easiest if you were staying at at YC/BC or BW or Swolphin. You could go straight to Hollywood Studios, from DHS to AK and then take an Uber to the Contemporary. From there, I would  walk to MK, see the Mouse, take the monorail back to Epcot and see the Mouse right before Illuminations when the line is the shortest and then walk back to your hotel after you’re done!


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> It’s doable - you just can’t solely rely on Disney transportation and it would be easiest if you were staying at at YC/BC or BW or Swolphin. You could go straight to Hollywood Studios, from DHS to AK and then take an Uber to the Contemporary. From there, I would  walk to MK, see the Mouse, take the monorail back to Epcot and see the Mouse right before Illuminations when the line is the shortest and then walk back to your hotel after you’re done!



This is intriguing ... and answers my "where to stay" question. Hmm ...


----------



## ANIM8R

SarahDisney said:


> I guess popular wisdom is not to do 4 parks on marathon day. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something else to do that day. (I've never been one of those "must do all 4 parks in one day" people anyway, so I'm okay with not doing it (Monday is not an option with my currently planned schedule), I just thought it would be fun for post-marathon afternoon).



Popular wisdom ...PFFFTTTT!!!
If that's what you want to do, I have no doubt you can find a way to make it happen. This past Marathon weekend (the day after, though) we did three of the parks. We met friends at HS for lunch then out to AK for our full park day (and Pandora FP). We came back to our room at BW and did an unplanned Epcot visit.

So, if you plan for (and are satisfied with) limited park time, it is absolutely possible to do all four parks if your goal is to do all four parks.

Having said that - the other part about getting a picture will make it slightly tougher. I recommend getting a FP to either the HS or MK Mickey picture opportunity. Those seemed to have the longest stand-by waits. Staying at the Boardwalk/YC/BC area would most definitely help!

Good luck!


----------



## cavepig

I think you could do all 4 parks after the marathon if that's what you really want to do, have 1 main goal for each park and be done & move on to the next. Even with just disney transportation/walking from Studios to EP or the other way (granted no long waits or breakdowns I guess where you are stuck for an extended time).  Sometimes you can hit Disney transport with luck and no waits, knock on wood of course.   Like, we were back to our room and all showered at 12:30. We then ate lunch at Sports then got to MK.  So we had a half day & at first I was fine but all of sudden just tired & feeling a little funky (my stomach can get off after long running easily) so the thought of hopping all over the place just sounds tiring to me versus chilling in one park taking our time (like staying at MK we did some ride, dinner & the fireworks at a slowish pace).  But, if you really really want to then go for it, worse case you change plans that day, but you could have it as a plan just in case you want to go for it.  And of course depending on when you finish will cut into your park time so hard to know, but map it out with estimates and see if it's possible just as a maybe plan.


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> I guess popular wisdom is not to do 4 parks on marathon day. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something else to do that day. (I've never been one of those "must do all 4 parks in one day" people anyway, so I'm okay with not doing it (Monday is not an option with my currently planned schedule), I just thought it would be fun for post-marathon afternoon).



I’d say go for it! What’s the worst that can happen? You get in three parks and fall asleep on the monorail, doing a continuous loop between MK and Epcot?  And skip that showering stuff. Clean yourself up in a bathroom at the bathroom outside Epcot and off you go. Sounds like a fun challenge.


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> I think I just wasn't thinking the timeline through. I figured an hour per park (which is really only if there are minimal crowds, and even that's probably grossly underestimating my time) plus half an hour to get between parks (I hadn't decided on buses or Minnie Van yet, but those were my options), which is 5.5 hours. Since I'm slow, I probably won't be finishing the race until 1:30ish, and then figure 30-45 minutes to get back to the hotel and 30-45 minutes to shower/change/grab lunch/do my hair ... that means I'm not getting to park #1 until 3ish, which means that even if everything goes perfectly, I need park #4 to be open until 9 (which Epcot generally is, even during offseason, I think). That seems like a lot of potential for disaster.
> 
> I probably should have thought about the timeline before coming up with this idea. I have a few months to figure this out, right? (Maybe I'll "plan" for all 4 parks, but if by park 2 I think it's not going to happen, I'll just stay in park 2 the rest of the day)
> 
> (The walking I don't mind at all ... I'm used to being on my feet for a long time. )


I really don't mind walking either.   There is just something about a Disney Marathon with the time spent standing around before the race and then walking to the corrals that makes that day particularly long.       

I think if it's a goal and you plan for it there's a way to do it.   You just need to come up with a challenge name for it.



Keels said:


> It’s doable - you just can’t solely rely on Disney transportation and it would be easiest if you were staying at at YC/BC or BW or Swolphin. You could go straight to Hollywood Studios, from DHS to AK and then take an Uber to the Contemporary. From there, I would  walk to MK, see the Mouse, take the monorail back to Epcot and see the Mouse right before Illuminations when the line is the shortest and then walk back to your hotel after you’re done!



Both are really good suggestions.  If you were staying at one one of the Epcot resorts you could even check out the lines as you walk back to your resort.  If they aren't too bad you could knock it out on the way to your hotel.  Then you could hit your hotel room, then boat/walk to HS.   The Uber from AK to the contemporary would probably be the biggest timesaver over the car as it eliminates the whole mess at the TTC.


----------



## SarahDisney

Okay, so here's my next question:
Obviously time is an issue. Uber/Lyft/Minnie Van will definitely be a transportation choice to help with that, but I'm guessing security can also create time issues. Will I save a decent amount of time without a bag? I usually do bring a purse with me to the parks, but if it'll save time, I can stuff my phone, camera, and an ID into my pockets and skip the bag. (The downside of that is no room for snacks, which means stopping in the park to buy food and losing time there, but I can maybe just pick something up at Starbucks since I'm stopping there anyway).


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Okay, so here's my next question:
> Obviously time is an issue. Uber/Lyft/Minnie Van will definitely be a transportation choice to help with that, but I'm guessing security can also create time issues. Will I save a decent amount of time without a bag? I usually do bring a purse with me to the parks, but if it'll save time, I can stuff my phone, camera, and an ID into my pockets and skip the bag. (The downside of that is no room for snacks, which means stopping in the park to buy food and losing time there, but I can maybe just pick something up at Starbucks since I'm stopping there anyway).



Depending on the time of day and year, being able to skip bag check can save you a tremendous amount of time.  One thing in your favor, though, is that Marathon Weekend is significantly later this year than it has been the last two years.  The crowds that you will see during that weekend should be significantly reduced from what we've seen post-race lately.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Okay, so here's my next question:
> Obviously time is an issue. Uber/Lyft/Minnie Van will definitely be a transportation choice to help with that, but I'm guessing security can also create time issues. Will I save a decent amount of time without a bag? I usually do bring a purse with me to the parks, but if it'll save time, I can stuff my phone, camera, and an ID into my pockets and skip the bag. (The downside of that is no room for snacks, which means stopping in the park to buy food and losing time there, but I can maybe just pick something up at Starbucks since I'm stopping there anyway).


Yes no bag would definitely save time.


----------



## a-mad

I have a question for all of you WDW experts.

We are staying in two Beach Club Villas units - one studio and a two-bedroom. My two brothers-in-law and their spouses are staying in the 2 bedroom.  They all have the same last name, and they each have their own MyDisneyExperience accounts.  My first bro-in-law connected the hotel reservation to his name, and so now all 4 names are connected to the same MyDisney account.  My other bro-in-law wants to link the same reservation into his MyDisney account, and can't figure out how.  Whenever he types in the rez number and his last name it says it is already connected to another account.  Before we called I thought I would throw the question out to ya'll.  

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> I have a question for all of you WDW experts.
> 
> We are staying in two Beach Club Villas units - one studio and a two-bedroom. My two brothers-in-law and their spouses are staying in the 2 bedroom.  They all have the same last name, and they each have their own MyDisneyExperience accounts.  My first bro-in-law connected the hotel reservation to his name, and so now all 4 names are connected to the same MyDisney account.  My other bro-in-law wants to link the same reservation into his MyDisney account, and can't figure out how.  Whenever he types in the rez number and his last name it says it is already connected to another account.  Before we called I thought I would throw the question out to ya'll.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


It sounds like its already connected to someone. Usually with DVC reservations only the person who booked can control anything. At least that is how its been in my experience.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Okay, so here's my next question:
> Obviously time is an issue. Uber/Lyft/Minnie Van will definitely be a transportation choice to help with that, but I'm guessing security can also create time issues. Will I save a decent amount of time without a bag? I usually do bring a purse with me to the parks, but if it'll save time, I can stuff my phone, camera, and an ID into my pockets and skip the bag. (The downside of that is no room for snacks, which means stopping in the park to buy food and losing time there, but I can maybe just pick something up at Starbucks since I'm stopping there anyway).



As a show of solidarity, and in according with #science, I will try this for you tomorrow and will report back!!

Seriously, though ... Mr. Keels and I did three parks in 3.5 hours with bags and not Disney transport on NYE with no problems. The only park we didn’t make it to was MK, and that’s only because I’m not a masochist. We drove ourselves to AK, drove back and parked at our hotel (Dolphin) and then walked to DHS and then over to Epcot.


----------



## PCFriar80

a-mad said:


> I have a question for all of you WDW experts.
> 
> We are staying in two Beach Club Villas units - one studio and a two-bedroom. My two brothers-in-law and their spouses are staying in the 2 bedroom.  They all have the same last name, and they each have their own MyDisneyExperience accounts.  My first bro-in-law connected the hotel reservation to his name, and so now all 4 names are connected to the same MyDisney account.  My other bro-in-law wants to link the same reservation into his MyDisney account, and can't figure out how.  Whenever he types in the rez number and his last name it says it is already connected to another account.  Before we called I thought I would throw the question out to ya'll.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!



I think it's as easy as deleting the names from your first bro-in-law's and then having the second bro-in-law add the resort reservation to his account and the names [assume his spouse] to his account.  What you will have is two separate MDE accounts each with the same resort reservation #, one with bro-in-law #1 and spouse and the second with bro-in-law #2 and spouse.  If it becomes a reservation ownership issue as @rteetz indicated then a quick call to DVC member services can fix things for you.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> As a show of solidarity, and in according with #science, I will try this for you tomorrow and will report back!!
> 
> Seriously, though ... Mr. Keels and I did three parks in 3.5 hours with bags and not Disney transport on NYE with no problems. The only park we didn’t make it to was MK, and that’s only because I’m not a masochist. We drove ourselves to AK, drove back and parked at our hotel (Dolphin) and then walked to DHS and then over to Epcot.



Thanks, @Keels! You're the best DIS scientist ever!


----------



## a-mad

PCFriar80 said:


> I think it's as easy as deleting the names from your first bro-in-law's and then having the second bro-in-law add the resort reservation to his account and the names [assume his spouse] to his account.  What you will have is two separate MDE accounts each with the same resort reservation #, one with bro-in-law #1 and spouse and the second with bro-in-law #2 and spouse.  If it becomes a reservation ownership issue as @rteetz indicated then a quick call to DVC member services can fix things for you.



Thanks for the tips.  He was able to call them and get it sorted out...  Appreciate the quick help.


----------



## ANIM8R

Keels said:


> As a show of solidarity, and in according with #science, I will try this for you tomorrow and will report back!!



Will that include running a marathon in the morning? For science!


----------



## lennyslosers

Do you generally book your rooms before you sign up for marathon weekend and cancel later.  I am planning on running the full in 2019 and wasn't sure how quick rooms fill up.  Was planning on a cheaper weekend staying AS movies.  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

lennyslosers said:


> Do you generally book your rooms before you sign up for marathon weekend and cancel later.  I am planning on running the full in 2019 and wasn't sure how quick rooms fill up.  Was planning on a cheaper weekend staying AS movies.  Thanks


You don’t have to book your room before. Packages for 2019 won’t come out until this summer but you can book a room only now if you’d like.


----------



## jockey

I will be in Disney for Dark side but want to sign up for Dopey...... does it sell out? I will be attempting to register from my iPad!


----------



## rteetz

jockey said:


> I will be in Disney for Dark side but want to sign up for Dopey...... does it sell out? I will be attempting to register from my iPad!


Dopey did sell out but I don’t believe it was on the day of last year. I think it took a couple days.


----------



## jockey

rteetz said:


> Dopey did sell out but I don’t believe it was on the day of last year. I think it took a couple days.



Thats great Thank you ! I was worried about the disney wifi lol !


----------



## rteetz

jockey said:


> Thats great Thank you ! I was worried about the disney wifi lol !


I would definitely sign up as soon as possible though just in case.


----------



## camaker

jockey said:


> Thats great Thank you ! I was worried about the disney wifi lol !





rteetz said:


> I would definitely sign up as soon as possible though just in case.



Keep in mind that this year's Dopey was both a big anniversary (5th Dopey/25th Marathon) and right on the heels of the "Dopey that wasn't" due to the cancellation of the previous year's half marathon.  I think both those factors led to Dopey selling out more quickly than usual.  I think there will be a bit longer availability this year.  Not saying to put off registering, just that I think that there's less reason to worry about getting in right as registration opens.  Alternatively, if you're that concerned with availability, some travel agents like Acclaim are pre-selling registrations right now so you could go that route and eliminate all uncertainty.


----------



## jockey

rteetz said:


> I would definitely sign up as soon as possible though just in case.


I will thanks!


camaker said:


> Keep in mind that this year's Dopey was both a big anniversary (5th Dopey/25th Marathon) and right on the heels of the "Dopey that wasn't" due to the cancellation of the previous year's half marathon.  I think both those factors led to Dopey selling out more quickly than usual.  I think there will be a bit longer availability this year.  Not saying to put off registering, just that I think that there's less reason to worry about getting in right as registration opens.  Alternatively, if you're that concerned with availability, some travel agents like Acclaim are pre-selling registrations right now so you could go that route and eliminate all uncertainty.


Oh I saw some Travel agents selling bibs.....do they only sell packages etc as I was thinking of booking UK free dining when it opens in April


----------



## AFwifelife

So I was originally planning just the full for 2019 but DH just informed me that we are going for Goofy.  Will be my first marathon and his first half and full.  Still bothers him that I have run farther than him.


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Question: What is the POT cutoff for the marathon 2019? Is the current website accurate or has it not been fully updated. It says after 1/1/16. Should it say 1/1/17?
> 
> *Proof of Time*
> Please remember, Proof of Time must be provided by October 9, 2018.
> 
> *runDisney Proof of Time Guidelines:*
> 
> Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2016 and must be one of the below listed distances.



For those of you who replied to my post saying the RunDisney website is notoriously incorrect, you were correct. Here is the reply from RunDisney:

_We appreciate your inquiry regarding proof of time dates for the 2019 
Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend. We have researched with our 
Registration Team and they confirmed that the Proof of Time dates 
currently listed on runDisney.com are incorrect and they are working on 
getting the correct dates posted. The correct date that should be listed
is any officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2017 
can be used._


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Your old pal @lhermiston is taking a break this week and has been replaced by the all powerful genie of the Disboards lamp. This week for Sundays are for Disney, I'm granting you three wishes to apply to Walt Disney World in any way you please. So, how you gonna use 'em?

A few rules:
- I can't kill anyone (but I can make lines disappear!)
- I can't make anyone fall in love (but I can spruce up your most beloved hotel!)
- I can't bring anyone back from the dead (but I can revive you favorite attraction!)

And only three wishes - uno, dos, tres - no wishing for more wishes!

Here are mine, I mean, Lee's:

- I wish that the parks were open 24/7, if not every day, then at least more often. I love MK after the fireworks. It's so quiet, the lines are short and I love the way the park looks at night.
- I wish that I could always get my preferred spot for photos and not have anyone stand in front of me at the last minute or crowd me while I'm shooting. If you've ever tried to shoot fireworks, especially in the Magic Kingdom, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about!
- I wish I had a bungalow at the Polynesian with food from Ohana catered in every night. 'Nuff said.

Have fun with this one, gang, and have a great week!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Your old pal @lhermiston is taking a break this week and has been replaced by the all powerful genie of the Disboards lamp. This week for Sundays are for Disney, I'm granting you three wishes to apply to Walt Disney World in any way you please. So, how you gonna use 'em?
> 
> A few rules:
> - I can't kill anyone (but I can make lines disappear!)
> - I can't make anyone fall in love (but I can spruce up your most beloved hotel!)
> - I can't bring anyone back from the dead (but I can revive you favorite attraction!)
> 
> And only three wishes - uno, dos, tres - no wishing for more wishes!
> 
> Here are mine, I mean, Lee's:
> 
> - I wish that the parks were open 24/7, if not every day, then at least more often. I love MK after the fireworks. It's so quiet, the lines are short and I love the way the park looks at night.
> - I wish that I could always get my preferred spot for photos and not have anyone stand in front of me at the last minute or crowd me while I'm shooting. If you've ever tried to shoot fireworks, especially in the Magic Kingdom, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about!
> - I wish I had a bungalow at the Polynesian with food from Ohana catered in every night. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Have fun with this one, gang, and have a great week!


1. I wish I owned DVC at Bay Lake Tower for a theme park view grand villa. 

2. I wish for a grand circle tour of Disney Parks. Starting at Disneyland and going to each Disney park across the world. 

3. I wish for Epcot to be revived into Epcot center with futuristic takes on old classics such as Imagination, Horizons and World of Motion.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays Are For Disney:

I struggled with going with the purely fantastic or somewhat real world possibilities, I think I'll list them both:

Fantasy
1. All food has zero negative nutritional value. I could gorge myself on all the food and drink I wanted and somehow end up with an ideal nutritional intake every day. (Les Halles, I'll take one of everything)
2. Since we are in the world of fanasy, Disney could grant me the ability to teleport. I could go to work, drive home, and hop into my trusty teleportation device and find myself at the gate of any Disney Park worldwide.
3. Things could be cheaper...I know, I know even in the world of fantasy this is a stretch.

Real World
1. More thrill rides. They tend to have the longest lines in the park and even my niece and nephew, who are 6 and 8, look forward to them the most. It wouldn't be eliminating any of the family element of the parks to add a few more thrill rides. I think a lot of the new attractions seem to be trending toward this realization, but I could always use a few more.
2. Give Figment the Epcot footprint he deserves. This could be sprucing up his attraction or even replacing it with something else and turning him into the true park mascot. I know he is not being forgotten, but a little clarity on his role and a little more respect to that attraction would be nice. (Once upon a time having Flubber and Honey, I Shrunk the Kids wrangled into that attraction may have made cross-promotional sense, but there is zero economic sense for those tie-ins anymore)
3. More Star Wars. All the Star Wars. Galaxy's Edge is not enough, it will be far too crowded and the immersive hotel will be far too expensive and difficult to book for many years to come (my personal belief). The IP is easily enough to sustain a full park.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

1). I wish I had unlimited vacation time and resources ($$$) to be able to go to Disney World whenever I wanted with my family. 
2). I wish for an unlimited fast pass so lines were never an issue. 
3). I wish that people would follow all the rules and etiquette for the park, such as no flash pictures on Haunted Mansion.

Wish number one might come true in 20 years when I can retire and move to Florida. LOL.


----------



## SarahDisney

1. I wish for at least one park open until 10pm every day, and until midnight on weekends (I'm a night person, so I hate when parks close at 7-8 ... my day is just starting then)
2. I wish for more variety in the character M&G. Have one or two in each park that are a "random" character that you don't know until you get there - that would give them an opportunity to bring more rare characters into the park.
3. I wish for the genie to have his freedom (sorry, I had to)


----------



## croach

1 - A new monorail system - replace all the current cars that constantly break down and then link all the other parks and at least some more if not all of the resorts to the system. 

2- raises for all the Disney cast members because most of them are awesome and they deserve it

3- ability to give access to the A corral for all my fellow Dis’ers,


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> 3- ability to give access to the A corral for all my fellow Dis’ers,


I like this one.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I wish for:

1) To be able to get my family up in time for rope drop without any incidents, episodes or issues.  Happy faces and eager attitudes for all!

2) A early summer or late fall runDisney weekend in DW with all the races at night.

3) A coconut milk Mickey Premium bar. (I miss the Mickey bar more than anything since having gone dairy free - it was not by choice...)


----------



## cavepig

Hmmm, I don't know let's see, I wish for:
1 - Lifetime AP
2 - Personal Suite in the castle
3 - Bring back Kitchen Kabaret!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm going to keep my wishes to things I think could actually be achievable. 

1) Adult Only Sections at Signature Restaurants
2) Upgrades to current monorail system.  The current version is past its prime and needs to be replaced.  We avoid the monorail as much as possible now. 
3) Earlier park openings.  We're morning people!  By 9AM - we're usually already 3+ hours into our work day.


----------



## Hockeychic

I am in for Dopey 2019.   I was going to take a break but just can’t do it.   Love marathon weekend.    I am hoping to convince hubby to do the half,    He hasn’t done any races in a few years but hope to get him back in his groove,

Kim


----------



## mankle30

Wishes: 

1 - Parks open later. First time DW and I went to the parks, it was right around christmas and the parks were open VERY late (I think had a 17 hour day at MK on Dec 23 and we were at Epcot until 10pm I think on Dec 25), but attending over Marathon Weekend in 2017 (and touring the parks after the marathon ended), the closing times felt super early.
2- I'll second the more thrill rides. I found that Islands of Adventure over at Universal had pretty much ONLY thrill rides and nothing else. I just want a little more balance between all the other fun things at Dis and the thrills (SDMT is WAAAAAAYYYYY overrated. Yes, I'm sure I'll get hate mail for that). 
3 - Really just the ability to go more often than once every couple of years or so.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

All of my wishes are for Epcot:

1) A Walter Elias Disney spiritual avatar to have dinner with at Le Cellier (or Shulas) 
2) $5.00 Margaritas in Mexico every day of the year
3) An All-You-Can-Eat & Drink pass for the Epcot Food & Wine Festival

Bonus: 
Epcot concerts that last longer than 20 minutes


----------



## Simba's Girl

Oh boy!!!

I think I'm in for the 1/2 for 2019...It'll be my 1st 1/2 and DH will join me.

Fingers crossed we can make it work!


----------



## KingLlama

Okay. I'm in. Maybe.

I'm running the Dark Side half(my first half) in 60 days. And all this talk about registration opening has me thinking that I might be in for the 1/2 next January as well. 

So without taking the time to read the previous 32(!) pages of this thread....how soon should I register so that I don't get shut out? I don't want to register before Dark Side in case I discover that Disney races just aren't for me, but on the other hand I don't want to have an amazing experience at Dark Side and then miss out on registering for January's half because I waited too long.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Okay. I'm in. Maybe.
> 
> I'm running the Dark Side half(my first half) in 60 days. And all this talk about registration opening has me thinking that I might be in for the 1/2 next January as well.
> 
> So without taking the time to read the previous 32(!) pages of this thread....how soon should I register so that I don't get shut out? I don't want to register before Dark Side in case I discover that Disney races just aren't for me, but on the other hand I don't want to have an amazing experience at Dark Side and then miss out on registering for January's half because I waited too long.


The half usually doesn't sell out right away so you should be safe to wait until Darkside to see.


----------



## KingLlama

Thanks Ryan.

Also, I'll be in Milwaukee in about nine months. Can't wait to see your city for the first time.


----------



## MilesMouse

Got our room booked! 5 nights at OKW. I did the marathon in 2016 and stayed at All Star and thought it was fine. Now we're just experimenting with different resorts. Anyone out there have some good/bad experiences at OKW for marathon weekend (especially Dopey)? I've only stayed at All Star of all the times I've been to WDW so I'm excited for something new.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> Also, I'll be in Milwaukee in about nine months. Can't wait to see your city for the first time.


Beer, cheese, and custard whats not to love!?


----------



## DopeyBadger

MilesMouse said:


> Got our room booked! 5 nights at OKW. I did the marathon in 2016 and stayed at All Star and thought it was fine. Now we're just experimenting with different resorts. Anyone out there have some good/bad experiences at OKW for marathon weekend (especially Dopey)? I've only stayed at All Star of all the times I've been to WDW so I'm excited for something new.



I stayed at OKW this past Dopey.  I used the bus transportation and was on pretty much the first bus each time.  For some odd reason, they sent us to SS for the HM and M before EPCOT.  This resulted us in being the third or fourth bus in line at SS both times even though we had plenty of people from OKW.  Both times our driver got frustrated and ended up passing the other buses before waiting to pick up more.  Probably added an additional 20-30 min to the overall trip.  Caused an issue for those caught up in the traffic behind the accident.  I think it was @GollyGadget got stuck in that traffic from OKW off a 3:15am bus and cut it closer than hoped for corral placement.

The property is spread out for pre race transportation but they have a bus going around taking people to the front of OKW.  We requested a close room and was only a 5 min walk.

Otherwise, I felt like it was a fine hotel choice for marathon weekend.


----------



## Keels

Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic. 

It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic.
> 
> It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!



Is it terribly selfish that I'm excited about this? I mean, I'm sorry that your other plans aren't happening, but I'm really hoping I actually get to see you this time (unlike my last Marathon Weekend trip...)!

If you're really not interested in Dopey, you can do 5K/10K/marathon with me and sleep in Saturday morning


----------



## rteetz

Everyone is coming back which now makes me want to come back... 

These first world problem choices are so hard!


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Is it terribly selfish that I'm excited about this? I mean, I'm sorry that your other plans aren't happening, but I'm really hoping I actually get to see you this time (unlike my last Marathon Weekend trip...)!
> 
> If you're really not interested in Dopey, you can do 5K/10K/marathon with me and sleep in Saturday morning



Awww, sweet Sarah! You know how much I'd LOVE to see you!!!!

My Mom doesn't want to winter in Texas (and, um, me either) - and she doesn't need to be alone in this house by herself, so I said I'd take one for the team and come out here for most of January. 

Right now, I'm leaning towards either the half only or MAYBE Goofy. I would actually like to spectate the 10K!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Everyone is coming back which now makes me want to come back...
> 
> These first world problem choices are so hard!



Are you doing W&D this year?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Are you doing W&D this year?


Yes!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yes!



Yay! I'll probably see you there!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yay! I'll probably see you there!


Awesome! It will be a solo race weekend for me. Doing the challenge.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Yes!


Will you be 21 by then?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Awww, sweet Sarah! You know how much I'd LOVE to see you!!!!
> 
> My Mom doesn't want to winter in Texas (and, um, me either) - and she doesn't need to be alone in this house by herself, so I said I'd take one for the team and come out here for most of January.
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards either the half only or MAYBE Goofy. I would actually like to spectate the 10K!


Goofy!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Will you be 21 by then?


No.....


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Will you be 21 by then?



I WILL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic.
> 
> It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!


We'll see you at HH's on Friday 1/11.  2:00 PM, right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I WILL!!!!!!!!!!


Yay drinking buddy!  

At this time, I'm undecided on what I"m running.  I may do the 10K.  I may do the half.  I won't do the marathon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic.
> 
> It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!



Yay!! I will now be mentally singing (rapping?) "guess who's back...BACK AGAIN" all day. Thanks!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> We'll see you at HH's on Friday 1/11.  2:00 PM, right?



Someone's gotta pay the power bill at HH for January ... I guess it will be me!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic.
> 
> It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!



You get a marathon!



rteetz said:


> Everyone is coming back which now makes me want to come back...
> 
> These first world problem choices are so hard!


...and you get a marathon!



Keels said:


> I WILL!!!!!!!!!!



and you also get beer!!!


----------



## BikeFan

@LSUlakes 

Too funny!!

And I was just talking to my wife about how I want to go back for Marathon Weekend next year . . .  

It's a sign!!


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Too funny!!
> 
> And I was just talking to my wife about how I want to go back for Marathon Weekend next year . . .
> 
> It's a sign!!



OFF TOPIC: I recently added a certain April race to the OP of the running thread for you. Just wanted to say congrats if I havent already and best of luck! I will be rooting for you from Animal Kingdom. When you get your bib#, and of course if you would like to share, I would like to be able to follow your progress on the app. 

OK, Back to everyone getting a marathon!!!!!! Yall all have to run so I can get a chance to meet yall, and someone with a better plan than me needs to organize a pre-race meet up. My attempt is 2016 did not go well at all and I was alone. I under estimated how large the pre-race area was. lol


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Welp. @croach turned out to be (slightly) prophetic.
> 
> It looks like I'll be back for Marathon Weekend in 2019, though I'm unsure of what races I'll do. Definitely not doing Dopey again, so don't any of y'all even bother trying to talk me in to that. Three times is enough for this night owl!



I’d like to brag about how I told you so but I mean was it that big of a stretch. 

Also, I told you so.


----------



## PrincessV

<--- still waffling between half or full... but yeah, probably marathon, lol!


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC: I recently added a certain April race to the OP of the running thread for you. Just wanted to say congrats if I havent already and best of luck! I will be rooting for you from Animal Kingdom. When you get your bib#, and of course if you would like to share, I would like to be able to follow your progress on the app.
> 
> OK, Back to everyone getting a marathon!!!!!! Yall all have to run so I can get a chance to meet yall, and someone with a better plan than me needs to organize a pre-race meet up. My attempt is 2016 did not go well at all and I was alone. I under estimated how large the pre-race area was. lol



Thanks!  I'm excited to go back this year because I'm running with my youngest brother, which will make it special.  I'm going to have the same goals as last year (have fun and finish), but I'll be happy to share my bib number when I get it.  Can't wait to run Boston with my brother and then come down to WDW the very next weekend for Dark Side with my oldest daughter and brother-in-law!  It's all about the medals (and running with family)!


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> Thanks!  I'm excited to go back this year because I'm running with my youngest brother, which will make it special.  I'm going to have the same goals as last year (have fun and finish), but I'll be happy to share my bib number when I get it.  Can't wait to run Boston with my brother and then come down to WDW the very next weekend for Dark Side with my oldest daughter and brother-in-law!  It's all about the medals (and running with family)!



I will be at WDW for part of the Dark Side weekend. We check out on 4/21. Maybe I will see you at the parks. We will be at Pop that week.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I’d like to brag about how I told you so but I mean was it that big of a stretch.
> 
> Also, I told you so.



#Blocked
#Reported


----------



## Dis5150

@LikelyLynae now we HAVE to do the marathon again next year!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> @LikelyLynae now we HAVE to do the marathon again next year!





rteetz said:


> Everyone is coming back which now makes me want to come back...
> 
> These first world problem choices are so hard!



After 3 WDW marathons in a row, I was already starting to feel like I was missing something by not planning for next year's, especially after this year's debacle.  You guys are not helping me get past that feeling!  I may be in, especially if this @#$#@ leg prevents me from running Chicago.  It won't be Dopey, though, most likely Goofy or "just" the marathon!


----------



## Keels

FYI - if you've wanted to stay at Boardwalk or Poly for Marathon Weekend, my DVC rental guy said today that there are spots at both resorts for Marathon Weekend. He's a great rental person. PM me if you want details!


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> After 3 WDW marathons in a row, I was already starting to feel like I was missing something by not planning for next year's, especially after this year's debacle.  You guys are not helping me get past that feeling!  I may be in, especially if this @#$#@ leg prevents me from running Chicago.  It won't be Dopey, though, most likely Goofy or "just" the marathon!



Well, we really want to go but I think we are in "wait and see" mode and will register way late in the year if there are still spots available. It won't be Dopey for me either, marathon only or marathon plus 10k or 5k. FOMO is no joke!!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Well, we really want to go but I think we are in "wait and see" mode and will register way late in the year if there are still spots available. It won't be Dopey for me either, marathon only or marathon plus 10k or 5k. FOMO is no joke!!


FOMO is definitely no joke.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> Well, we really want to go but I think we are in "wait and see" mode and will register way late in the year if there are still spots available. It won't be Dopey for me either, marathon only or marathon plus 10k or 5k. FOMO is no joke!!





rteetz said:


> FOMO is definitely no joke.



I know! I'd hate missing out on seeing me TOO!!!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I know! I'd hate missing out on seeing me TOO!!!



No joke.  Saddest part of this past Marathon Weekend was missing the HH meet-up!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> No joke.  Saddest part of this past Marathon Weekend was missing the HH meet-up!


If I go in 2019 I’m definitely scheduling time for this meet up.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

The great thing about "just" doing the marathon is not having to register early.
Most times I register in early December.
Last year I registered October 28th.
It sold out November 3rd, and I knew, being the 25th Anniversary it wouldn't wait until December.

BTW, the website said register by October 3rd to get your name on the bib and proof of time.
I had both even though I was nearly four weeks late.


----------



## croach

@rteetz - any rumors on when the Skyliner will open?


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> @rteetz - any rumors on when the Skyliner will open?


In 2019. Likely not in time for Marathon Weekend. Probably Spring/Summer.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Reservations secured for Dopey 2019!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> In 2019. Likely not in time for Marathon Weekend. Probably Spring/Summer.



Darn that’s too bad. Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> past Marathon Weekend was missing the HH meet-up



Whats the HH meet-up? I am lost.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Whats the HH meet-up? I am lost.


Hurricane Hannahs at Beach/Yacht Club. The last few years there has been a Diser meet up there on Friday during Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Hurricane Hannahs at Beach/Yacht Club. The last few years there has been a Diser meet up there on Friday during Marathon Weekend.



DON’T TALK ABOUT ME LIKE I’M NOT HERE!!!!

2 pm, Friday, Hurricane Hannah’s at Beach Club. I buy the first round.

Unless you’re @croach - he has to buy all his own beers this time.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> DON’T TALK ABOUT ME LIKE I’M NOT HERE!!!!
> 
> 2 pm, Friday, Hurricane Hannah’s at Beach Club. I buy the first round.
> 
> Unless you’re @croach - he has to buy all his own beers this time.



Thats not going to work for my schedule as thats going to be our travel day. lol What are our other options? I want to be one of the cool kids!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Thats not going to work for my schedule as thats going to be our travel day. lol What are our other options? I want to be one of the cool kids!



The cool kids are coming in before Friday ...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> The cool kids are coming in before Friday ...


If I go I will have to get in before the meet up.... I have to be a cool kid!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Thats not going to work for my schedule as thats going to be our travel day. lol What are our other options? I want to be one of the cool kids!


Drink Around the World on Monday...


----------



## lhermiston

So, @Keels was “out” for what? Like 19 days? Good to have you back!

@FFigawi you're next!

I should be in for the HH meet-up and schedules could change to allow for DATW. 

It’s all happening!


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> It’s all happening!


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> DON’T TALK ABOUT ME LIKE I’M NOT HERE!!!!
> 
> 2 pm, Friday, Hurricane Hannah’s at Beach Club. I buy the first round.
> 
> Unless you’re @croach - he has to buy all his own beers this time.



I bought all my own beers this time thank you very much.


----------



## rteetz

Okay seeing friends run this morning has me at about 95% for sure back next year. Just not sure which races(s)...


----------



## LdyStormy76

Has anyone ever pre-booked hotel and bib with RunDisney and then been able to successfully add in whatever commemorative items you wanted when registration opens?


----------



## Princess KP

I said I wasn't going to run next year and that thought lasted about 2 weeks. 
We have a cruise booked on January 18 sailing out of Ft. Lauderdale. Since I have to be in Florida anyway...and I just got another week of vacation. 
I'll make a decision in the next few weeks.
This runDisney thing is addictive.


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> I said I wasn't going to run next year and that thought lasted about 2 weeks.
> We have a cruise booked on January 18 sailing out of Ft. Lauderdale. Since I have to be in Florida anyway...and I just got another week of vacation.
> I'll make a decision in the next few weeks.
> This runDisney thing is addictive.



And now you can complete DATW with us.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Okay seeing friends run this morning has me at about 95% for sure back next year. Just not sure which races(s)...



Yay!! This makes me so happy!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Yay!! This makes me so happy!


Is it bad that FOMO has me considering Dopey again too? I thought just Goofy but I don't know. TOO MANY DECISIONS!


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> And now you can complete DATW with us.


Definitely! But will we be starting from Mexico this time? @Keels


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Is it bad that FOMO has me considering Dopey again too? I thought just Goofy but I don't know. TOO MANY DECISIONS!



This is a tough one for sure. I'm kind of glad that I can't do goofy or dopey so that question is off the table.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Is it bad that FOMO has me considering Dopey again too? I thought just Goofy but I don't know. TOO MANY DECISIONS!



No will power. Wait I mean yay! 

I actually figured I’d do Dopey this year because of the timing but I’ve settled on doing Goofy. Those two extra days just aren’t worth for me.


----------



## ZellyB

Yay @Keels!

Our stance to not return for Marathon Weekend 2019 lasted about 2 weeks before we also folded like a cheap card table.

"Only" running the marathon this time though and probably not arriving until Friday, but now I'll need to ensure an early flight so we can make it to HH on time!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Definitely! But will we be starting from Mexico this time? @Keels



BREAKFAST MARGARITAS FOR ERRYBODY!!!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> before we also folded like a cheap card table


This made me LOL- quote of the day!

I am so happy everyone is coming around! I selfishly want a big dis-party for my debut and retirement marathon!


----------



## KingLlama

What if I'm not a drinker?

Can I tag along with you guys as I do "Turkey Legs Around the World"?


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> What if I'm not a drinker?
> 
> Can I tag along with you guys as I do "Turkey Legs Around the World"?



Do they sell turkey legs in every country?

(And I'm hoping drinking alcohol in each country is not a requirement ... I'm planning to just have 1-2 drinks)


----------



## KingLlama

SarahDisney said:


> Do they sell turkey legs in every country?



No, but I usually carry about 11-12 of them in my bag with me at any given time, so it still works out.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> No, but I usually carry about 11-12 of them in my bag with me at any given time, so it still works out.


You could get a different snack from each country.


----------



## Princess KP

KingLlama said:


> What if I'm not a drinker?
> 
> Can I tag along with you guys as I do "Turkey Legs Around the World"?


This was my drink in Morocco this year.


----------



## croach

KingLlama said:


> What if I'm not a drinker?
> 
> Can I tag along with you guys as I do "Turkey Legs Around the World"?



Judgement free zone. All are welcome! 

Also did any of you guys ever listen to WDW today? They did an episode called Sip and Snack around Epcot. Pretty funny. I think Len Testa went with maple syrup in Canada for either his drink or his snack.


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> Also did any of you guys ever listen to WDW today? They did an episode called Sip and Snack around Epcot. Pretty funny. I think Len Testa went with maple syrup in Canada for either his drink or his snack.



I feel like you can use maple syrup for both...


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> No, but I usually carry about 11-12 of them in my bag with me at any given time, so it still works out.



 That would be awesome!!! You could use them as a form of currency to trade for other goods. 



croach said:


> Judgement free zone. All are welcome!
> 
> Also did any of you guys ever listen to WDW today? They did an episode called Sip and Snack around Epcot. Pretty funny. I think Len Testa went with maple syrup in Canada for either his drink or his snack.



I know what I am going to listen to after lunch today!


----------



## croach

LSUlakes said:


> That would be awesome!!! You could use them as a form of currency to trade for other goods.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I am going to listen to after lunch today!



It’s pretty old but I’m guessing they have them archived somewhere.


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> I stayed at OKW this past Dopey.  I used the bus transportation and was on pretty much the first bus each time.  For some odd reason, they sent us to SS for the HM and M before EPCOT.  This resulted us in being the third or fourth bus in line at SS both times even though we had plenty of people from OKW.  Both times our driver got frustrated and ended up passing the other buses before waiting to pick up more.  Probably added an additional 20-30 min to the overall trip.  Caused an issue for those caught up in the traffic behind the accident.  I think it was @GollyGadget got stuck in that traffic from OKW off a 3:15am bus and cut it closer than hoped for corral placement.
> 
> The property is spread out for pre race transportation but they have a bus going around taking people to the front of OKW.  We requested a close room and was only a 5 min walk.
> 
> Otherwise, I felt like it was a fine hotel choice for marathon weekend.


@MilesMouse - Billy is remembering correctly, I got on the bus at a time I considered to be early enough but didn't even get to my corral until after 5 because of the traffic and I had to hustle and skip the potties. I don't remember what time it was offhand, but it was before the recommended time. Moral of the story, get to the bus early. Lots of people will tell you that isn't necessary but I really would have liked a pre-race pee and I wasn't willing to squat near the woods with all the boys. This also could vary depending on your corral. I was all the way up in B so my corral was starting pretty quick after the initial start. If I had been in one of the later corrals, it wouldn't have been as big of a deal. Granted, I could have self seeded myself further back, but I wanted that early corral that I had earned earlier that fall.

I also had some problems in that we could hear the race start from our room. It wasn't enough to wake me up, but I did wake up one morning and could definitely hear the announcers and fireworks. The good news is that you're running Dopey so you'll be up anyway!

We requested a room as close as we could get to the main bus stop, but didn't have the HH area reserved. It was a bit of a hike but bearable. I will say overall, I wasn't very impressed with the rooms at OKW.  Our yet to be refurbished room at Pop earlier in the stay was nicer. On the other hand, having a hot tub on resort was nice.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> debut and retirement marathon!


LOLOLOL. This might also be me.


----------



## IamTrike

GollyGadget said:


> @MilesMouse - Billy is remembering correctly, I got on the bus at a time I considered to be early enough but didn't even get to my corral until after 5 because of the traffic and I had to hustle and skip the potties. I don't remember what time it was offhand, but it was before the recommended time. Moral of the story, get to the bus early.



I don't think this is unique to OKW.  We had a similar experience at POR a couple years ago.   I know there are tons of people that take the bus, getting on the last bus that make it to the race start in plenty of time.   That works great... unless it doesn't.   We left POR at 3:30 and it took over an hour to get to Epcot because the bus driver went the wrong way.   I realize that issues like this are the exception not the rule.


----------



## cavepig

LdyStormy76 said:


> Has anyone ever pre-booked hotel and bib with RunDisney and then been able to successfully add in whatever commemorative items you wanted when registration opens?


YOu can add commemorative merchandise at any time, it can be a seperate order.  Usually under your active registartion is a link to add commemorative items.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm excited about Keels FOMO

Luckily this year DH&I won't be missing out on HH or DATW since we're leaving the kids at home!!! HOORAYYY!!!!


----------



## LikelyLynae

Really want to do Dopey again, also really want to PR on the marathon. Which urge is stronger? The FOMO is real.


----------



## rteetz

LikelyLynae said:


> Really want to do Dopey again, also really want to PR on the marathon. Which urge is stronger? The FOMO is real.


Both!


----------



## LikelyLynae

rteetz said:


> Both!


Haha, I like the way you think.


----------



## Dis5150

LikelyLynae said:


> Really want to do Dopey again, also really want to PR on the marathon. Which urge is stronger? The FOMO is real.



I'm down with doing Dopey again if we stay longer this time! Oh and if you are paying, lol!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LikelyLynae said:


> Really want to do Dopey again, also really want to PR on the marathon. Which urge is stronger? The FOMO is real.



Agree with @rteetz here!  No reason it has to be one or the other.  Go get a Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge accomplishment.  We now know it's possible since @MissLiss279 did it this past January!


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> Agree with @rteetz here!  No reason it has to be one or the other.  Go get a Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge accomplishment.  We now know it's possible since @MissLiss279 did it this past January!


Yep! You can do it if you want it! 

ETA: And it was about a 14 minute marathon PR for me too!


----------



## PCFriar80

This Marathon Weekend party is growing with the FOMO bug!!   No vaccine for that!  Only ten and half months to go!


----------



## KingLlama

Just so I'm clear....during Marathon weekend, both the half AND the full go through MK, correct?

And the Princess 1/2 is the only other race during the year that goes through MK?


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Just so I'm clear....during Marathon weekend, both the half AND the full go through MK, correct?
> 
> And the Princess 1/2 is the only other race during the year that goes through MK?


Yes both the half and full go though MK. Princess half also goes through MK. 

No other runDisney races go through MK right now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KingLlama said:


> Just so I'm clear....during Marathon weekend, both the half AND the full go through MK, correct?
> 
> And the Princess 1/2 is the only other race during the year that goes through MK?


 Correct!  

My husband prefers the Dark Side/Wine and Dine course over the Marathon/Princess one but running through the castle is awesome - it’s just all the roads to get there!


----------



## lhermiston

Man, you guys are making me have to check in way more often! Sorry @rteetz ... I didn't really doubt for a second you'd be back! I'm officially petitioning @FFigawi and @DopeyBadger to make their returns, as well.

runDisney all-stars, assemble!

After missing the morning meet and greets and Hurricane Hannah's in 2017, I'm so pumped to get to meet all of you next year. Also, I'm hoping someone will be willing to do the half as a fun run with me. I'll also volunteer to be the Hurricane Hannah's event photographer!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Man, you guys are making me have to check in way more often! Sorry @rteetz ... I didn't really doubt for a second you'd be back! I'm officially petitioning @FFigawi and @DopeyBadger to make their returns, as well.
> 
> runDisney all-stars, assemble!
> 
> After missing the morning meet and greets and Hurricane Hannah's in 2017, I'm so pumped to get to meet all of you next year. Also, I'm hoping someone will be willing to do the half as a fun run with me. I'll also volunteer to be the Hurricane Hannah's event photographer!


I’m sacrificing Disneyland for this but I’ll get there eventually.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I’m sacrificing Disneyland for this but I’ll get there eventually.



Save Disneyland for the grand return of RunDisney!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> Save Disneyland for the grand return of RunDisney!


That’s my plan, unles work sends me back to Southern California then I’ll go before then.  I did get my bonus DL trip in November.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Man, you guys are making me have to check in way more often! Sorry @rteetz ... I didn't really doubt for a second you'd be back! I'm officially petitioning @FFigawi and @DopeyBadger to make their returns, as well.
> 
> runDisney all-stars, assemble!
> 
> After missing the morning meet and greets and Hurricane Hannah's in 2017, I'm so pumped to get to meet all of you next year. Also, I'm hoping someone will be willing to do the half as a fun run with me. I'll also volunteer to be the Hurricane Hannah's event photographer!



I don’t do any of these runs seriously, so I’m down.

I’m trying to get my PoT plan in place because my good Marathon one has expired, and if I want to sign up for Goofy, I need a new PoT.



rteetz said:


> I’m sacrificing Disneyland for this but I’ll get there eventually.



I might get to DL in June if Mr. Keels has to go for work, but that’s unlikely and that will be my only shot this year.

At this point, I’ll wait out the construction and go in 2019 once Pixar Pier opens and I’ll move to a Premiere AP if they do AP previews for Star Wars Land.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Man, you guys are making me have to check in way more often! Sorry @rteetz ... I didn't really doubt for a second you'd be back! I'm officially petitioning @FFigawi and @DopeyBadger to make their returns, as well.
> 
> runDisney all-stars, assemble!
> 
> After missing the morning meet and greets and Hurricane Hannah's in 2017, I'm so pumped to get to meet all of you next year. Also, I'm hoping someone will be willing to do the half as a fun run with me. I'll also volunteer to be the Hurricane Hannah's event photographer!



Appreciate it, but not a chance for me.  Chicago, a wedding in California to attend, and the need for a treadmill as my body has begun to rebel against the cold makes it a no go for me.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Appreciate it, but not a chance for me.  Chicago, a wedding in California to attend, and the need for a treadmill as my body has begun to rebel against the cold makes it a no go for me.



We'll just get one of those human uber/surrogate things and you can join in remotely!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I’m sacrificing Disneyland for this but I’ll get there eventually.



Well this makes me less excited that you're going to be there.

I'm hoping to go back to Disneyland in May. The plan is to ask for the vacation days as soon as I find out who I'm supposed to ask for vacation days (I'm fairly certain my new job has no idea what to do with me), and if they get approved, we want to go May 22nd-24th (probably leaving CA on the morning of the 25th, so we get a full day the last day ... even though that goes against my general life policy of only taking red eyes home from the west coast).


----------



## baxter24

You guys are killing me right now with everyone saying they are back in! I have been purposely trying to avoid this thread becasue I was already bummed that 2019 wouldn’t work out. We have a family trip planned for Disney in December so chances are extremely low I can turn around and come back in January.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Well this makes me less excited that you're going to be there.
> 
> I'm hoping to go back to Disneyland in May. The plan is to ask for the vacation days as soon as I find out who I'm supposed to ask for vacation days (I'm fairly certain my new job has no idea what to do with me), and if they get approved, we want to go May 22nd-24th (probably leaving CA on the morning of the 25th, so we get a full day the last day ... even though that goes against my general life policy of only taking red eyes home from the west coast).


Yeah I really want to go to Disneyland but WDW is just a lot easier for me to get to and cheaper most of the time.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> We have a family trip planned for Disney in December so chances are extremely low I can turn around and come back in January.



And all we hear is you saying there’s a chance!


----------



## Baloo in MI

First thing I thought of!


----------



## baxter24

Oh if it were up to me, I’d be there in a heartbeat @camaker! I’d say the chances are like one in a million at this moment @Baloo in MI!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

You know what day it is and you know what that means...Sundays* are for Disney. Let's roll.

What is your favorite snack at Disney World? As far as I'm concerned, snacks are anything eaten between regular meals, so don't feel like you have to stick typical snack items if you don't want to.

My favorite snacks include dole whips, citrus swirls, Mickey-shaped pretzels, ice cream sandwiches from sleepy hollow refreshments and turkey legs (it's a snack if you share!).

*_Sundays are also for family, homework, housework, washing the car, going to see grandma, etc. Please feel free to answer these questions whenever you feel like it!_


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD-Nutella waffle, Cheshire Cat tails at MK
Caramel popcorn, funnel cake with ice cream, crepes, fish and chips at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite snack at Disney World? As far as I'm concerned, snacks are anything eaten between regular meals, so don't feel like you have to stick typical snack items if you don't want to.


Something Mickey shaped. Mickey Bar, Mickey Pretzel, Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich, etc.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Caramel corn from Germany in Epcot.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays Are For Disney:

Epcot-My go to Palmier from Les Halles, but pretty much anything from Les Halles. Pretzel from Germany (not the mickey ones, although i wouldn't not eat one of those in a pinch). Soft serve ice cream from anywhere. I also really enjoyed snacking around the Flower and Garden Festival and Food and Wine Festival last year. 

Magic Kingdom-Cinnamon Roll from Gaston's Tavern. Hand-dipped Corn Dog and/or Nutella Waffle from Sleepy Hollow. Soft serve ice cream from anywhere.

Hollywood Studios-Carrot Cake Cookie from Sweet Spells, Carolina Hot Dog from Dockside Diner (it's a snack when shared with 4 people, a meal on its own), Soft serve ice cream anywhere (possibly combined with a funnel cake from Oasis Canteen)

Animal Kingdom-Haven't had the chance to "snack" much here. Our only two full park days we scheduled lunch at Tusker House and I was stuffed and didn't need to snack much. Would like to sample a couple of the offerings in Pandora at some point like the Night Blossom and Pongu Lumpia. As always, where there's soft serve there's me.

Disney Springs-Poutine from the Daily Poutine. Holiday (turkey) and Cheeseburger specialty ones are my favorite. Character Apples from Candy Cauldron.

I've probably forgotten some things, but since I've basically listed the entirety of food stuffs found in WDW, maybe not.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite snack at Disney World? As far as I'm concerned, snacks are anything eaten between regular meals, so don't feel like you have to stick typical snack items if you don't want to.



I have to go with a classic ... Mickey Premium Ice Cream Bars.
Mostly because I bring my own food a lot and that's the only snack I regularly get at the parks. But also because ice cream in the shape of Mickey Mouse's head is approximately 40000000% better than other ice cream.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Disney Springs-Poutine from the Daily Poutine. Holiday (turkey) and Cheeseburger specialty ones are my favorite. Character Apples from Candy Cauldron.



*GASP* Tell me more about this poutine!


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> *GASP* Tell me more about this poutine!



All images courtesy of DisneyFoodBlog:
  
  

Another meal-sized snack. Daily Poutine is located behind the Lego Store and next to World of Disney.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> All images courtesy of DisneyFoodBlog:
> View attachment 304665 View attachment 304667
> View attachment 304669 View attachment 304670
> 
> Another meal-sized snack. Daily Poutine is located behind the Lego Store and next to World of Disney.



Amazing!! I know where I’m going next time I’m in WDW.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

Have to go classic with the Mickey Ice Cream Bar.  I normally get one at my hotel before I even make it to my room. 

In Epcot I'll get the School Bread in Norway.


----------



## ZellyB

Hmmm, it’s honestly hard to pick a favorite, but after initially not getting the fuss about Dole Whips, I’ve grown to love them more each visit.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Hmmm, it’s honestly hard to pick a favorite, but after initially not getting the fuss about Dole Whips, I’ve grown to love them more each visit.


Dole whip, dole whip float, dole whips with rum, whats not to love? (we need a dancing pineapple)


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite snack at Disney World? As far as I'm concerned, snacks are anything eaten between regular meals, so don't feel like you have to stick typical snack items if you don't want to.



The salted caramel ice cream martini in France


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> The salted caramel ice cream martini in France



WHAT?!?!?

How did I not know about this??


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> The salted caramel ice cream martini in France





ZellyB said:


> WHAT?!?!?
> 
> How did I not know about this??



I think this is something that @FFigawi will have to show us at DATW ... (sorry, just had to make sure there's appropriate pressure for everyone to be there)


----------



## mrsg00fy

SAFD. 

Dole whip. Preferably spiked.


----------



## cavepig

I always want to get all these snacks before I go,  like a citrus swirl, cronut at Epcot, basically the whole France Bakery,  but then I get down there and hardly get any snacks. It's quiet sad really.


----------



## Keels

Is a margarita a snack? Because I pick that.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> The salted caramel ice cream martini in France





Keels said:


> Is a margarita a snack? Because I pick that.



I’m going to allow both of these!

Now, someone tell me where to get a spiked dole whip. I need one right meow!


----------



## wdvak

Mickey head ice cream or Churro. 

Now I haven’t been training much this past year, have gained weight back, but as an inspiration DH said I should try for Dopey after he read in our local paper about two ladies that finished this year. Not having Light Side this year, or next, I’ve been wishing for a Disney race. I mostly walk the races, and know I can do the 5k, 10k, half back to back. It’s the marathon - a distance I’ve never considered, well seriously - that is terrifying me. However, I would get to go to Disney  So I think I will be signing up for Dopey in April. 

Can’t believe I just said that  Now to figure out the training


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I have to go with the classic Rice Krispie treat (plain, no chocolate or sprinkles) with honorable mentions to the Gaston’s Tavern cinnamon rolls and the Werther’s caramel popcorn in Germany.


----------



## croach

Dole Whip because obviously, most of things from Boulangerie Patisserie les Halles(yes I looked that up), and chips in England - hold the fish, just the chips.

Also previously not rated but new to the list is the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup. So forking good.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m going to allow both of these!
> 
> Now, someone tell me where to get a spiked dole whip. I need one right meow!


Poly, and I think AK.


----------



## LdyStormy76

wdvak said:


> I mostly walk the races, and know I can do the 5k, 10k, half back to back. It’s the marathon - a distance I’ve never considered, well seriously - that is terrifying me. However, I would get to go to Disney  So I think I will be signing up for Dopey in April.  Can’t believe I just said that  Now to figure out the training



Glad to know I'm not alone here with all the wonderful runners.  Have similar thoughts as you about the marathon, but figure if I could go couch to half in a year (with a nice finish time), I should be able to train to complete a full.  Not willing to commit to Dopey for 2019, so it is the unofficial Minnie-Mickey Challenge for me, but _maybe_ 2020.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Poly, and I think AK.


I have only had the spiked dole whip during wine and dine festival in Epcot. Nice to know that other places serve it.


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> most of things from Boulangerie Patisserie les Halles(yes I looked that up)


You're fancier than me by looking it up, I was too lazy & knew I couldn't get the spelling right so just put France Bakery!! But yes most things in there are so good, it would be a good stop before the finish of the marathon if I could actually do that that is!


----------



## wdvak

LdyStormy76 said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone here with all the wonderful runners.  Have similar thoughts as you about the marathon, but figure if I could go couch to half in a year (with a nice finish time), I should be able to train to complete a full.  Not willing to commit to Dopey for 2019, so it is the unofficial Minnie-Mickey Challenge for me, but _maybe_ 2020.



I know, a Marathon is a big distance! We can do it!

I know that I’m slow, but I’ve finished sort of 5 half marathons (one was the shortened wine and dine - so sort of) and 4 of those were 10k/half challenges. So, if I work hard at the training I can add in the Marathon. Somehow if I hadn’t waited until my mid 50s to do this it might have been easier


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Dole Whip because obviously, most of things from Boulangerie Patisserie les Halles(yes I looked that up), and chips in England - hold the fish, just the chips.
> 
> Also previously not rated but new to the list is the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup. So forking good.



I don’t think people understand how underrated the “no fish, just chips” order is ...


----------



## CDKG

This week I am "running" my first marathon weekend sim. In April I plan on registering for the 5k and my first marathon. That will give me two days of sleep and light park time in between... This Monday and Friday I have to go in to work early to teach a 3 am class (as compared to my usual 6:30 am start). Then, my first race of 2018 (HC 15k) is scheduled for next Sunday. It will be a long week full of melatonin and early bedtimes. Wish me luck!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> WHAT?!?!?
> 
> How did I not know about this??





SarahDisney said:


> I think this is something that @FFigawi will have to show us at DATW ... (sorry, just had to make sure there's appropriate pressure for everyone to be there)



Here's an old article about how to order one 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/...es-glaces-ice-cream-martini-in-epcots-france/


----------



## TCB in FLA

Keels said:


> Is a margarita a snack? Because I pick that.


This is my favorite snack. At Disney and elsewhere.

If we are sticking with snacks of the non-drinkable type, my favs are the carrot cake cookie at DS, the caramel popcorn in Germany at Epcot, Dole Whip float at MK, the buffalo chips at AK. And the dole whip with rum at AK, since it’s alcohol you enjoy with a spoon.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like food and snacks (I mean, just look at my signature with dining reports!)

Our favorite snacks:

1) Cheddar Cheese Popcorn from Figment Popcorn Stand
2) Ice Cream Macaron from L'Artisan des Glaces
3) Himalayan Ghost from Thirsty River Bar
4) Queso from Tequila Bar
5) Citrus/Vanilla Swirl from Sunshine Terrace


----------



## bevcgg

Dole whip in all it's forms- spiked or not (Have they added the machines at POP yet?  I heard it is coming soon!)
Rice crispy treat- Mickey's taste better than anywhere else!
And Disney's Almond Toffee- my family's latest obsession. Bags of toffee are lugged(they are heavy) home- then hidden/stolen toffee becomes the norm!
Nothing says "loving family" than hiding one's treats from everyone else!


----------



## JeffW

Keels said:


> Is a margarita a snack? Because I pick that.



I like your line of thinking.  I consider La Cava a snack bar


----------



## KingLlama

I don't snack much at the parks because the meals are so filling, but I do enjoy....

-Caramel corn from Germany
-School bread from Norway
-Pineapple spear from Aloha Isle

I'm a Dole Whip fan too, but I gotta admit that the Dole Whip Pineapple Upside-Down Cake is gonna be a must-snack here in about eight weeks. Sounds/looks amazing.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: My favorite is a mickey caramel apple with ton of toppings- the more the better! It is the perfect snack for hubby and I to share. (Also @LSUlakes , I do enjoy a good Starbucks latte in the park, but I won't mention that for your sake )  The butterfinger cupcake at DHS was also amazing, but too sweet to list as a favorite.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> You know what day it is and you know what that means...Sundays* are for Disney. Let's roll.
> 
> What is your favorite snack at Disney World? As far as I'm concerned, snacks are anything eaten between regular meals, so don't feel like you have to stick typical snack items if you don't want to.
> 
> My favorite snacks include dole whips, citrus swirls, Mickey-shaped pretzels, ice cream sandwiches from sleepy hollow refreshments and turkey legs (it's a snack if you share!).
> 
> *_Sundays are also for family, homework, housework, washing the car, going to see grandma, etc. Please feel free to answer these questions whenever you feel like it!_



Cinnamon roll from Gaston's
Mickey Bar
Funnel Cake
Elephant IPA


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

1) The cookie sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Basically a really good, rich, moist, giant round chocolate brownie split in half and filled with vanilla creme icing.  It's basically a giant Oreo cookie, but soft.  They used to do the same thing with a Peanut Butter filling and it was my wife's favorite treat anywhere, but they must have pulled it for allergy reasons.

2) I second, third, and fourth the motion on the cinnamon roll at Gaston's Tavern.  Not to be missed!


----------



## wdvak

a-mad said:


> SAFD:
> 
> 1) The cookie sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Basically a really good, rich, moist, giant round chocolate brownie split in half and filled with vanilla creme icing.  It's basically a giant Oreo cookie, but soft.  They used to do the same thing with a Peanut Butter filling and it was my wife's favorite treat anywhere, but they must have pulled it for allergy reasons.
> 
> 2) I second, third, and fourth the motion on the cinnamon roll at Gaston's Tavern.  Not to be missed!




That sounds so good. And I agree about the cinnamon roll


----------



## cavepig

I just signed up for a marathon on September 16 & plan on WDW Jan 2019, I've never done them that close together (shy of 4 months I guess).  So, to those that have done a Fall marathon, then WDW, do you just take 2 or 3 weeks to recover after the first than get right back to regular training.  Or just play it by ear.  I'm not too worried really as I know I'll run something, but curious how to handle recovery into continuous marathon training.  Or maybe better yet how to reset my long runs from one to the next?  Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> I just signed up for a marathon on September 16 & plan on WDW Jan 2019, I've never done them that close together (shy of 4 months I guess).  So, to those that have done a Fall marathon, then WDW, do you just take 2 or 3 weeks to recover after the first than get right back to regular training.  Or just play it by ear.  I'm not too worried really as I know I'll run something, but curious how to handle recovery into continuous marathon training.  Or maybe better yet how to reset my long runs from one to the next?  Thanks!



For me and for those that I write training plans for, I recommend 2 weeks off after an "A" marathon.  My rule of thumb is a day off/easy pacing for every 3k of racing.  So a 42k (marathon) race would be 14 days of off/easy.  Almost all, I schedule for 2 weeks off.  Then, I schedule a reverse taper.  So look back at the mileage from prior to the marathon.  I do about 30-40% of the peak in the first week back, then 50-60% in the second week back, and around 75% in the third week back.  The first and second week back to running are kept completely easy.  The third week back is the first week with a hard workout.  From there, I restart the training with likely new training paces based on a new assessment of current fitness.

Summary:

Week of 9/10/18 - Marathon Week
9/17/18 - 1st week off
9/24/18 - 2nd week off
10/1/18 - Return to running at 30-40% of peak mileage for total of week (i.e 50 miles peak mileage in last plan would call for 15-20 miles in this week).  All paces kept easy (or ~12% slower than marathon pace or slower).
10/8/18 - 50-60% of peak mileage.  All paces kept easy (or ~12% slower than marathon pace or slower).
10/15/18 - 75% of peak mileage and first hard paced workout.  Resume marathon training.

From 10/15/18 to 1/7/19 is 13 weeks of training.  So plenty of time for another good marathon training cycle.

From there, the long runs progressively build back up to the peak.  Since the training period of 13 weeks is slightly less than a normal timeframe, I usually only hit peak mileage once.  I believe that if one hits peak long run mileage too soon in the plan that the training load will stagnate and you'll stop adapting to training.  Then, you'll end up maintaining and possibly burning out.  So I don't recommend starting the long runs up too high after coming off a previously completed max long runs (back in early Sept).  Save those maxes for mid/late December.

Here's a post I wrote about my own ability to recover from a marathon and how long it usually takes (How long does it take for me to recover from a marathon?).

Hope this helps!


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> I just signed up for a marathon on September 16 & plan on WDW Jan 2019, I've never done them that close together (shy of 4 months I guess).  So, to those that have done a Fall marathon, then WDW, do you just take 2 or 3 weeks to recover after the first than get right back to regular training.  Or just play it by ear.  I'm not too worried really as I know I'll run something, but curious how to handle recovery into continuous marathon training.  Or maybe better yet how to reset my long runs from one to the next?  Thanks!



I read your question and my response was going to be, "Ask @DopeyBadger" but I see that he's already weighed in. So, all I'll add is do exactly whatever DopeyBadger says. I'm not exactly in your situation, but I this past fall I originally planned to take a month off running after my October marathon and then dive into training for my April marathon in January. Instead, I got on a speed training plan, courtesy of DB, about two weeks after the October marathon. The end results were considerable gains in my speed and endurance. Now that I've transitioned into marathon training, I feel awesome.


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> For me and for those that I write training plans for, I recommend 2 weeks off after an "A" marathon.  My rule of thumb is a day off/easy pacing for every 3k of racing.  So a 42k (marathon) race would be 14 days of off/easy.  Almost all, I schedule for 2 weeks off.  Then, I schedule a reverse taper.  So look back at the mileage from prior to the marathon.  I do about 30-40% of the peak in the first week back, then 50-60% in the second week back, and around 75% in the third week back.  The first and second week back to running are kept completely easy.  The third week back is the first week with a hard workout.  From there, I restart the training with likely new training paces based on a new assessment of current fitness.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Week of 9/10/18 - Marathon Week
> 9/17/18 - 1st week off
> 9/24/18 - 2nd week off
> 10/1/18 - Return to running at 30-40% of peak mileage for total of week (i.e 50 miles peak mileage in last plan would call for 15-20 miles in this week).  All paces kept easy (or ~12% slower than marathon pace or slower).
> 10/8/18 - 50-60% of peak mileage.  All paces kept easy (or ~12% slower than marathon pace or slower).
> 10/15/18 - 75% of peak mileage and first hard paced workout.  Resume marathon training.
> 
> From 10/15/18 to 1/7/19 is 13 weeks of training.  So plenty of time for another good marathon training cycle.
> 
> From there, the long runs progressively build back up to the peak.  Since the training period of 13 weeks is slightly less than a normal timeframe, I usually only hit peak mileage once.  I believe that if one hits peak long run mileage too soon in the plan that the training load will stagnate and you'll stop adapting to training.  Then, you'll end up maintaining and possibly burning out.  So I don't recommend starting the long runs up too high after coming off a previously completed max long runs (back in early Sept).  Save those maxes for mid/late December.
> 
> Here's a post I wrote about my own ability to recover from a marathon and how long it usually takes (How long does it take for me to recover from a marathon?).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for this, greatly appreciated. I've got loftier goals now so I may you hit up for plans soon to see if it's even possible since you know numbers better than I. Thank you!!


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I don’t really have a favorite snack. I think because we are local that some of that novelty wears off. I do like the pretzels with that warm plastic cheese though!  And ice cream is always yummy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> Thank you for this, greatly appreciated. I've got loftier goals now so I may you hit up for plans soon to see if it's even possible since you know numbers better than I. Thank you!!



Commonly with the first plan that I write someone, I help them get their race equivalency per the Riegel calculator.  The Hansons calculator (link) uses the Riegel formula: 

T2 = T1 x (D2/D1)^1.06

Here I talk about Ian Williams attempt at making a new calculator (link).  The key piece of information from that review is that runners from a 1:20 HM to a 2:00 HM (and I believe even higher) can have the race equivalency between a HM and a M be an R of 1.06 (so your speed does not keep you from achieving a better race equivalency performance).  In Ian Williams data set (and Vickers as well), the average R for their submitted runners real world data was 1.13-1.15 (range of 1.01-1.30 for the grand majority).  So what does that mean?






Let's say you ran a 2:20 HM.  If you inputted that time into a Riegel calculator, you would get a M performance of a 4:51:53 (green line).  But the average person would run a 1.13-1.15 (per Williams and Vickers datasets).  So more like a 5:06-5:10 (red line).  What my training plans commonly do is get you much closer to the Riegel value instead of the average value.

So if you type in a 22:00 min recent 5k into the Hansons calculator above, then it'll say your race equivalent 10k is 45:52, HM is 1:41:12 and M is 3:31:00.  What my training plans do more often than not, is get you to that 45:52, 1:41:12, or 3:31:00.

The tricky part is when someone already has a nice race equivalency.  Where they run a 22 5k, and have already achieved all of the other values in the race equivalent calculation.  Then, that sends me down a different path and usually the improvement is somewhere around 3-4% per cycle (sometimes as low as 1-2% and sometimes as high as 15-16%).  Individual response certainly varies.  Those improvements per cycle can be consistent if you stay consistent.  Which means in a few years effort you can get down to times you never thought fathomable.

Here are some testimonials from people who recently completed different plans:* 2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018 *


----------



## cavepig

Thanks @DopeyBadger for all that!  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## a-mad

OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.

Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:

Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## ZellyB

Having tried Tiffins for the first time on this last trip, I would definitely recommend it.  We also really enjoyed Brown Derby.


----------



## Dis5150

a-mad said:


> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)



We usually go there post race, not because we love the meals but for their awesome ice cream desserts. No Way Jose, yummm! (We do eat the meals, just find them average).


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!


I have never eaten at Beaches and Cream for a meal but have done ice cream. 

Via Napoli is a great choice. 

Another upscale dinner option could be Tiffins. Its a great choice.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

a-mad said:


> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



I do a lot of dining reports if you want to see how we do race weekends.  They are in my signature such as Jan/Feb 2018, Nov 2017, Feb/April 2017, F&W 2016, April 2016, Food & Wine 2015, Feb 2015, Food & Wine 2014 and probably some more. 

We have a few amount of musts that change, but here are our current favorites:

1) The Boathouse
2) Enzo's Hideaway Tunnel Bar
3) Flying Fish
4) Il Mulino
5) Le Cellier - Post Major Race Lunch
6) Sanaa
7) Tiffins

There are some other restaurants we love like the following but we don't repeat as much as some others:
1) Citricos
2) Tokyo Dining
3) Tutto Italia
4) Monsieur Paul
5) Brown Derby
6) Shula's (we skip this one only because we have one at home)
7) Yachtsman
8) La Hacienda de San Angel
9) Chef De France (lunch)

There are more but I don't want to overwhelm you too much!


----------



## KingLlama

Decided on Jiko for the big post-race meal after the upcoming Dark Side half. I've never been there before, but it just *felt* right.


----------



## FFigawi

a-mad said:


> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.



We only have two "musts" at Disney: Jiko and Victoria & Albert's. They're our two favorite restaurants at WDW, have the best vegan options for my wife, and we make sure we dine there every time.


----------



## LdyStormy76

a-mad said:


> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.



Ate at Cape May in January during Marathon Weekend.  Went more for the pasta and protein the CM who was taking care of me said they had for the weekend than the shrimp and crab that people were eating by the bucket.  Would take my husband there if he ever accompanies me to WDW again.  If you like sushi, try Morimoto in Disney Springs; he has a quick service outside (think street food) and table service inside.


----------



## croach

a-mad said:


> OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



I did Beaches and Cream after the marathon this year and thought it was just ok. But I will admit I didn’t do ice cream which was an obvious oversight on my part.

I think you can’t ever go wrong with Sanaa. Can get overlooked with Jiko and Boma At AKL, but it’s hard to beat the bread service. Also check out some of the DIsney Springs restaurants - lots going on there.


----------



## Keels

I'm the captain of Team California Grill, so I'm always going to suggest there.

After that, I love almost everything at Disney Springs - The Boathouse, PaddleFish, Morimoto Asia, Maria & Enzo's and The Edison are all outstanding.

So those would be my Tier 1 restaurants.

Tier 2 (Love to do, want to do but not deal-breakers if I don't go): Tiffins, Mr. P (Monsieur Paul), Chefs de France, Spice Road Table, Yachstman Steakhouse, Citrico's, Be Our Guest, Boma (breakfast only)

Everything else is Tier 3, except for the following places that I won't eat, even if I was eating for free: Ohana, Le Cellier, San Angel Inn, Via Napoli, Akershus, CRT


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I did Beaches and Cream after the marathon this year and thought it was just ok. But I will admit I didn’t do ice cream which was an obvious oversight on my part.



You can admit your dining companions were probably the real reason you didn't like Beaches and Cream ...


----------



## camaker

a-mad said:


> OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



We don't have too many table service "musts".  We generally end up doing a lot of tasty counter service to save money.  Some of our favorites, though, are:


Raglan Road (DS)
Chefs de France (EP)
Yachtsman Steakhouse (YBC)


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> You can admit your dining companions were probably the real reason you didn't like Beaches and Cream ...



Nah one and two were fine. Well they were late and I had to move so they could have seats but other than that everything was cool. But I just flaked on getting the ice cream to be honest.


----------



## KingLlama

Has Le Cellier reached that rare "so overrated, it's underrated" category? I know that ten years ago it was the *OMG YOU HAVE TO EAT THERE YOU JUST HAVE TO* spot in Epcot, but when it switched to a two-credit restaurant, it seemed the backlash started. But I haven't seen anyone actually criticize the *food*, just the *value*.

Asking because I'm eating there for the first time in April, and I want to know if I should start getting upset about it in advance.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Nah one and two were fine. Well they were late and I had to move so they could have seats but other than that everything was cool. But I just flaked on getting the ice cream to be honest.



You can say it was my fault.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Has Le Cellier reached that rare "so overrated, it's underrated" category? I know that ten years ago it was the *OMG YOU HAVE TO EAT THERE YOU JUST HAVE TO* spot in Epcot, but when it switched to a two-credit restaurant, it seemed the backlash started. But I haven't seen anyone actually criticize the *food*, just the *value*.
> 
> Asking because I'm eating there for the first time in April, and I want to know if I should start getting upset about it in advance.


I ate there in January and enjoyed it. Was it absolutely fantastic? No. Was it bad? No. I have friends that still think it is amazing.


----------



## Keels

KingLlama said:


> Has Le Cellier reached that rare "so overrated, it's underrated" category? I know that ten years ago it was the *OMG YOU HAVE TO EAT THERE YOU JUST HAVE TO* spot in Epcot, but when it switched to a two-credit restaurant, it seemed the backlash started. But I haven't seen anyone actually criticize the *food*, just the *value*.
> 
> Asking because I'm eating there for the first time in April, and I want to know if I should start getting upset about it in advance.



I don't do DDP because I'm here for too long and the value isn't there for me.

But I find Le C to be loud, overly crowded/tight and the steak offerings just "meh". I can get a better steak in a similar vibe at STK, and a better steak for a better value at Yachtsman or Shula's. 

If you truly care about steak, I think you will be disappointed. It got to the point where I was only ordering apps (and at times would even struggle to find something I enjoyed), so that means that I'm moving on.


----------



## Dis5150

croach said:


> I did Beaches and Cream after the marathon this year and thought it was just ok. But I will admit I didn’t do ice cream which was an obvious oversight on my part.
> 
> I think you can’t ever go wrong with Sanaa. Can get overlooked with Jiko and Boma At AKL, but it’s hard to beat the bread service. Also check out some of the DIsney Springs restaurants - lots going on there.


What the what?? No ice cream??
I don’t even know what to say to that....


----------



## Bree

I go to Beaches and Cream for the No Way Jose!  The food isn’t all that great and inside is teeny tiny and cramped.

Cape May.....I don’t care for buffets. That was a one and done for me. We were with family who insisted on going there.

Via Napoli wasn’t bad, but i wouldn’t say it was good either.  It was way too loud to carry on a conversation. Pizza and beer is a fantastic post race meal!

California Grill - I haven’t been in awhile, but it’s always been a good meal!

I enjoy the Disney Springs restaurants along with Jiko, Tiffins and Flying Fish.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> except for the following places that I won't eat, even if I was eating for free: Ohana, *Le Cellier*, San Angel Inn, *Via Napoli*, Akershus, CRT



I kinda agree with this list, except the two in bold. Its been a while since I've been to either, so i am curious if something changed?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I kinda agree with this list, except the two in bold. Its been a while since I've been to either, so i am curious if something changed?



I posted about Le C above - but I find Le C to be loud, overly crowded/tight and the steak offerings just "meh". I can get a better steak in a similar vibe at STK, and a better steak for a better value at Yachtsman or Shula's. If you truly care about steak, I think you will be disappointed. It got to the point where I was only ordering apps (and at times would even struggle to find something I enjoyed), so that means that I'm moving on.

Via Napoli ... it's just pizza. I eat plenty of really great pizza (across multiple styles, including the place down the street from my house that does true Neapolitan pizza in more sizes and styles that I prefer), back here at home - so I'm not going to waste time at a pizza place I feel is overpriced when I can have a better meal elsewhere - especially in Epcot! 

I know, by saying that I sound like a total hypocrite seeing as I LOVE Teppan Edo and EVERYWHERE has hibachi ... but Teppan Edo has udon noodles and is far superior to Japanese Palace or the chain hibachi places (I think we have a Benihana somewhere?) I have back in Funkytown.


----------



## mrsg00fy

croach said:


> I did Beaches and Cream after the marathon this year and thought it was just ok. But I will admit I didn’t do ice cream which was an obvious oversight on my part.
> 
> I think you can’t ever go wrong with Sanaa. Can get overlooked with Jiko and Boma At AKL, but it’s hard to beat the bread service. Also check out some of the DIsney Springs restaurants - lots going on there.


I will just add that we did beaches and cream several times and while the ice cream was ok..... the meal offerings were...gross. I recall ordering a turkey sandwich. I mean who can ruin a turkey sandwich?  They did. Truly gross. My guys all ordered burgers.  Again...not happy. So for us the meals were a ...never again and the ice cream was like any ice cream anywhere.  And yes. We had the kitchen sink. Overrated and over priced IMHO. And my family agrees.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> I don't do DDP because I'm here for too long and the value isn't there for me.
> 
> But I find Le C to be loud, overly crowded/tight and the steak offerings just "meh". I can get a better steak in a similar vibe at STK, and a better steak for a better value at Yachtsman or Shula's.
> 
> If you truly care about steak, I think you will be disappointed. It got to the point where I was only ordering apps (and at times would even struggle to find something I enjoyed), so that means that I'm moving on.


I don't think the value is there for anyone. Unless ordering the most expensive everything. I don't get the folks who say they do the dining plan for the convenience. Even for one dAy..which you can buy with as a dvc owner, there is no value for us.  And convenience? you still use the magic and to pay. What is the difference?


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> I will just add that we did beaches and cream several times and while the ice cream was ok..... the meal offerings were...gross. I recall ordering a turkey sandwich. I mean who can ruin a turkey sandwich?  They did. Truly gross. My guys all ordered burgers.  Again...not happy. So for us the meals were a ...never again and the ice cream was like any ice cream anywhere.  And yes. We had the kitchen sink. Overrated and over priced IMHO. And my family agrees.


That sucks. I’ve never done food there but always enjoyed the ice cream. Ample Hills definitely gives it some competition though.


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> What the what?? No ice cream??
> I don’t even know what to say to that....



I know. Epic fail. 



mrsg00fy said:


> I will just add that we did beaches and cream several times and while the ice cream was ok..... the meal offerings were...gross. I recall ordering a turkey sandwich. I mean who can ruin a turkey sandwich?  They did. Truly gross. My guys all ordered burgers.  Again...not happy. So for us the meals were a ...never again and the ice cream was like any ice cream anywhere.  And yes. We had the kitchen sink. Overrated and over priced IMHO. And my family agrees.



I had a burger too and it wasn’t anything better than you could get in the park. So yeah like you, don’t think I’ll be going back. I guess I’ll head th France for my ice cream. It’s delicious.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> I don't think the value is there for anyone. Unless ordering the most expensive everything. I don't get the folks who say they do the dining plan for the convenience. Even for one dAy..which you can buy with as a dvc owner, there is no value for us.  And convenience? you still use the magic and to pay. What is the difference?


The convenience factor is its paid in advance. They did add some value with adding alcohol to the dining plan but I still wouldn’t get it.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> The convenience factor is its paid in advance. They did add some value with adding alcohol to the dining plan but I still wouldn’t get it.


The process is the same. I still don't understand the convenience. You have to use the magic band to pay and add the tip. And unless you order the most expensive menu item ps you are paying more with the dining plan. 

We used to do the dining plan back when it was a value. I find it more stressful making sure I get my money's worth when using the plan. No matter ho you pay you still pay. What is the convenience of it again?


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> The process is the same. I still don't understand the convenience. You have to use the magic band to pay and add the tip. And unless you order the most expensive menu item ps you are paying more with the dining plan.
> 
> We used to do the dining plan back when it was a value. I find it more stressful making sure I get my money's worth when using the plan. No matter ho you pay you still pay. What is the convenience of it again?


Not everyone looks at it from that point of view. A lot of people just look to pay off their vacation and enjoy it. I’m amazed how many don’t book Fastpasses in advance but a ton do not. Us Disers always look for the value whereas the general guest may not.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> I had a burger too and it wasn’t anything better than you could get in the park. So yeah like you, don’t think I’ll be going back. *I guess I’ll head th France for my ice cream. It’s delicious. *



Especially when it's their ice cream martini!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Disney & "Value". That went out of the window a long time ago. 

It really comes up to the personal person on how much they are willing to spend.  I personally am over character breakfasts (I've done 2 in the past year and both times I left feeling ripped off) but at the same time, I have no problem dropping much more money for meals at the Signature Table Services.  

I think some people do the DDP as it does help them budget to pay off their vacation.  They are able to go and not have to think about what they are ordering and it might help someone decide to try something out different than normal since it isn't coming out of their pocket right then.  

I'm going to go drink now and not think about money. Now I have to decide if Im going to Dis Drunk?


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm going to go drink now and not think about money. Now I have to decide if Im going to Dis Drunk?



I do it all the time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Not everyone looks at it from that point of view. A lot of people just look to pay off their vacation and enjoy it. I’m amazed how many don’t book Fastpasses in advance but a ton do not. Us Disers always look for the value whereas the general guest may not.



I'm #TeamRteetz on this one. He explained exactly what I value most about the dining plan - the convenience of not having to think about it. Disney is so expensive and I don't want to have to fret over each and every meal.

For example: my wife and I could sit down, look at all the menus, decide in advance what we're going to order and budget accordingly. But I GUARANTEE that more than once, we'll get to a restaurant and my wife will want the $25 steak instead of the $12 turkey sandwich. She's just not great at sticking to plans. So, then my budget goes out to window. Knowing that has the potential to stress me out (my limitation, I know, but it is what it is), I value the peace of mind I get from just paying for my meals ahead of time. I don't even glance at prices. I order what I want to order.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



Ohana has been our must do for the last two visits, but I really want to try California Grill (without the kids).


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> Especially when it's their ice cream martini!



I remember seeing you with that. It looked pretty good.


----------



## PrincessV

WDW... food... value... yeah, I'm Team Stay Offsite Somewhere With a Kitchen And Make My Own Food, lol! For non-race stays, we do have a few places we really enjoy and will make a point of reserving:
Via Napoli
La Hacienda
Jungle Nav. Skipper Canteen
Yak & Yeti
Brown Derby


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> WDW... food... value... yeah, I'm Team Stay Offsite Somewhere With a Kitchen And Make My Own Food, lol! For non-race stays, we do have a few places we really enjoy and will make a point of reserving:
> Via Napoli
> La Hacienda
> Jungle Nav. Skipper Canteen
> Yak & Yeti
> Brown Derby



We’re doing yak & yeti for the first time next year!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

On the pizza subject... We have really enjoyed Blaze as DS. I know it's a chain, so please don't hate on me for that... we don't have them around here! It's relatively fast (depending on the line) and fun to put every topping imaginable on your pizza. I also feel like it's a good value!

(For DLR folks, my DH prefers Pizza Press just slightly over Blaze, but similar concepts!)


----------



## a-mad

run.minnie.miles said:


> On the pizza subject... We have really enjoyed Blaze as DS. I know it's a chain, so please don't hate on me for that... we don't have them around here! It's relatively fast (depending on the line) and fun to put every topping imaginable on your pizza. I also feel like it's a good value!
> 
> (For DLR folks, my DH prefers Pizza Press just slightly over Blaze, but similar concepts!)



We love Blaze!  We have one near our house, and it's my youngest son's favorite place to eat.  For what you get, it's also pretty affordable - especially since our two youngest are happy with just pepperoni, and you get a good-sized pizza for about $6 that fills them up.

At our most recent trip to DLR we stayed in a relatively new Hyatt Home on Harbor Blvd that had a Blaze pizza on it's main level (along with Starbucks and Walgreens).  I ended up using my mobile app to order pizzas while we exited the park that were hot and ready for pick-up when we went back to our hotel a couple of nights on our trip.  Our kids loved it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

a-mad said:


> At our most recent trip to DLR we stayed in a relatively new Hyatt Home on Harbor Blvd that had a Blaze pizza on it's main level (along with Starbucks and Walgreens). I ended up using my mobile app to order pizzas while we exited the park that were hot and ready for pick-up when we went back to our hotel a couple of nights on our trip. Our kids loved it.



When we went to DLR in November, that Blaze was "in training" and opening up the next week or something. The mobile ordering would be so nice, we waited in a really long line at Pizza Press.
 Blaze and Starbucks... what else could you want in a hotel?


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> We’re doing yak & yeti for the first time next year!



We are also doing it for our first time this April. I excited about it!



run.minnie.miles said:


> On the pizza subject... We have really enjoyed Blaze as DS. I know it's a chain, so please don't hate on me for that... we don't have them around here! It's relatively fast (depending on the line) and fun to put every topping imaginable on your pizza. I also feel like it's a good value!
> 
> (For DLR folks, my DH prefers Pizza Press just slightly over Blaze, but similar concepts!)



The one and only time I have been to DS this is the place we went. It was perfect for us. We had got in late that afternoon driving in from Baton Rouge, LA, took a bus to DS explored a but and had a pizza. Thought it was tasty! We now have one near our house, but a different name, same deal though.


----------



## Keels

run.minnie.miles said:


> (For DLR folks, my DH prefers Pizza Press just slightly over Blaze, but similar concepts!)



Now I’m craving Pizza Press.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Now I’m craving Pizza Press.



I'd never heard of Pizza Press until I went to DL two years ago!  I found it two doors down from my hotel and WOW!  I loved it.  Wish we had one near us.


----------



## KingLlama

Okay gang, they just ordered pizza for the entire office and it just got here, but I brought a healthy vegan lunch from home, so I would really appreciate it if all of you would SHUT YOUR MOUTHS ABOUT PIZZA RIGHT ABOUT NOW.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I'd never heard of Pizza Press until I went to DL two years ago!  I found it two doors down from my hotel and WOW!  I loved it.  Wish we had one near us.



I usually stay at the Fairfield Inn and loved that they were open until 1 - we’d grab a late night pizza on the walk back from the park and eat it out by the pool!


----------



## Bree

I had pizza and beer as my celebration/recovery dinner after the princess half and it was awesome.


----------



## IamTrike

a-mad said:


> OK - I know this is an extremely loaded question... but since we don't visit WDW as often as DLR, and since most of our visits in the past have been with kids - I could use your help.  As we begin mapping out our days over Marathon Weekend (and beyond..) we are trying to figure out which Table-service restaurants to try.  I don't know if we'll go to many - maybe 3 or 4.  The rest of the time we will have breakfasts at our BCV and will do a lot of Quick Service.  We'll also be watching our diet from Thurs-Sun as we will be (hopefully) running the Dopey.  Most of our table service experiences will probably be Sunday night through the next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Are there 3-4 table service restaurants that are "musts" each time you visit?  I don't think we'll do a Character Experience, but here's some of the table service ADR's we're considering:
> 
> Beaches & Cream (never tried it... but we're staying there and have always wanted to go there)
> Cape May Cafe (for dinner... same thing)
> Via Napoli (wasn't open last time we came... we've heard great things and love this type of pizzeria)
> California Grill (want to have one "upscale" dinner... hopefully time it w/fireworks)
> There's many others I've wanted to try (Boma, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Ohana, Yachtsman, Le Cellier...)  Just trying to figure out a good balance between our time in the parks, cost, experience, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!


Ohana is typically our Sunday night post marathon meal.  It's been a tradition for us, but increasingly we find it frustrating.  We love their salad and the stuff that comes in the noodle skillet but the meat is meh (except I like the shrimp)   I think it will come off our list for a while.
We've also done Whispering Canyon with our Marathon Group.   It's a quantity rather than a quality meal.  We had a fun time but I don't think we'll go back on an adults trip.
California Grill had good food but we had awful service.   We had an earlier seating at night and it was like the waiter didn't no how to spread out courses.  We'd be mid course and they would bring out the next one. There were a bunch of other issues too.  It was our 17th anniversary dinner so it was kind of a bummer for the experience to suck.
CRT we had a great experience this year there with two adults for dinner.  Service was wonderful.
Via Napoli is a regular Saturday lunch for us on Marathon weekend.  We usually wind up with a a bunch of different Pastas and Pizza and eat a little bit of both.  Since its lunch we don't mind the chaotic experience.
San Angel Inn is really inconsistent but we wind up grabbing lunch there a lot.  While the main entrees aren't great we tend to just get the tostada's de tinga and soup
Kona most race weekends at least part of our group will do a breakfast at Kona. 
I've really wanted to Narcosee's too for an adults meal.   




Dis5150 said:


> We usually go there post race, not because we love the meals but for their awesome ice cream desserts. No Way Jose, yummm! (We do eat the meals, just find them average).


+1 for No Way Jose


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> Now I’m craving Pizza Press.



I'm in for a quick trip


----------



## Marc A.

Do we know why run disney pushed the dates back a weekend??  With kids back in school we now can't attend....
We had a great time this past year for the 5 and 10k (a little cold though)


----------



## goingthedistance

Marc A. said:


> Do we know why run disney pushed the dates back a weekend??  With kids back in school we now can't attend....
> We had a great time this past year for the 5 and 10k (a little cold though)



It's the weekend before MLK Holiday weekend.  MLK Holiday falls a week later in 2019 so Marathon weekend falls later as well.


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> Do we know why run disney pushed the dates back a weekend??  With kids back in school we now can't attend....
> We had a great time this past year for the 5 and 10k (a little cold though)


Due to the holidays. Race weekend would start on the 2nd and that is was too close to New Years.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I usually stay at the Fairfield Inn and loved that they were open until 1 - we’d grab a late night pizza on the walk back from the park and eat it out by the pool!



That's where I stayed both my trips to DL for DLH!  The first trip was solo and Pizza Press was right there for an easy dinner one night.  I took DW back the next year only to find that they'd moved down to the other end of the parks.  Still walking distance, but nowhere near as convenient.


----------



## a-mad

Thanks everyone for your awesome replies re: Dining.  It certainly will help us plan out our week as we get closer.  I will spare you my follow-up question on Quick Service for a few more months 

I'm really enjoying all the great input you guys have given over the past few weeks - ya'll are awesome.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> That's where I stayed both my trips to DL for DLH!  The first trip was solo and Pizza Press was right there for an easy dinner one night.  I took DW back the next year only to find that they'd moved down to the other end of the parks.  Still walking distance, but nowhere near as convenient.



It's such a SUPER underrated hotel! I've always been able to get a theme park view room for $179 or better a night, so I can see Space Mountain right outside my room and watch fireworks from the pool.

I like Paradise Pier as well, but I can only justify that place if I'm going for a girl's trip or something where I'm splitting the cost. It was definitely super convenient for race mornings though, especially Tink Weened.


----------



## LSUlakes

Marc A. said:


> Do we know why run disney pushed the dates back a weekend??  With kids back in school we now can't attend....
> We had a great time this past year for the 5 and 10k (a little cold though)



I for one look forward to lower crowd levels post marathon. This will likely be the last off season trip for us because DD will start big girl school that year and DW frowns upon the idea of taking her out of school. Dad is the bad influence here. This year I did not make it for marathon weekend, but watching the app and touring plans some, plus pictures I saw, it looked busy.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I for one look forward to lower crowd levels post marathon. This will likely be the last off season trip for us because DD will start big girl school that year and DW frowns upon the idea of taking her out of school. Dad is the bad influence here. This year I did not make it for marathon weekend, but watching the app and touring plans some, plus pictures I saw, it looked busy.



It really was bad ... most schools in Texas didn't even go back to school until the Monday after Marathon Weekend, so it was just crowded everywhere!

Then, you get to the Monday and Tuesday after Marathon and it was dead - just like it usually is.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> This will likely be the last off season trip for us because DD will start big girl school that year and DW frowns upon the idea of taking her out of school. Dad is the bad influence here.


I'm just leaving my DD at home. Hahahahaha.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> I for one look forward to lower crowd levels post marathon. This will likely be the last off season trip for us because DD will start big girl school that year and DW frowns upon the idea of taking her out of school. Dad is the bad influence here. This year I did not make it for marathon weekend, but watching the app and touring plans some, plus pictures I saw, it looked busy.





jennamfeo said:


> I'm just leaving my DD at home. Hahahahaha.


I’ve done five RD events over a 4 year span and my poor boys (and DH) have been left at home each time. Although I’m hoping when DS17 starts big big boy school in a year and a half, his college will start late enough so he can join me.


----------



## Novatrix

Keels said:


> It really was bad ... most schools in Texas didn't even go back to school until the Monday after Marathon Weekend, so it was just crowded everywhere!
> 
> Then, you get to the Monday and Tuesday after Marathon and it was dead - just like it usually is.



Umm, I think you and I have different definitions of dead. Tuesday the standby line for space mountain was over 90 minutes and I thought the park was pretty crowded . Then again, I still remember the glorious days of the recession, those were my type of crowd levels .


----------



## rteetz

Novatrix said:


> Umm, I think you and I have different definitions of dead. Tuesday the standby line for space mountain was over 90 minutes and I thought the park was pretty crowded . Then again, I still remember the glorious days of the recession, those were my type of crowd levels .


Monday/Tuesday were better than Wednesday-Saturday. I just remember being at AK on Thursday and thinking I have never seen this park that crowded.


----------



## Novatrix

rteetz said:


> Monday/Tuesday were better than Wednesday-Saturday. I just remember being at AK on Thursday and thinking I have never seen this park that crowded.



That didn't make Monday/Tuesday not busy. I didn't even bother going to the parks Wednesday-Saturday, those levels of crowds were intolerable. Kudos to those of you who braved them!


----------



## SarahDisney

I think "dead" at Disney is definitely a relative term. I normally go during lower-crowd times, so for people who are used to being there during the holidays or over the summer, my "crowded" is probably their "dead." It's all a matter of what you're used to.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> I think "dead" at Disney is definitely a relative term. I normally go during lower-crowd times, so for people who are used to being there during the holidays or over the summer, my "crowded" is probably their "dead." It's all a matter of what you're used to.


This Exactly!

If possible having some park days after the marathon is ideal because it does get a little less crowded, not really the Monday but the Wed & Thu after you could just tell there were less runners .  Still plenty of people but just not as many.  But then approaching the next weekend was a college cheer competition and a whole new crowd of people came in.  Oh and the Sunday of the marathon at MK  was packed but they had the UCF football parade so that added a whole different element of crowdedness.  So, yeah crowded is all relative.


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> I'm just leaving my DD at home. Hahahahaha.



Getting my ILs to watch the kids while DH and I do Dopey.  Might have to make this a yearly thing...


----------



## Nole95

rteetz said:


> Monday/Tuesday were better than Wednesday-Saturday. I just remember being at AK on Thursday and thinking I have never seen this park that crowded.



Agree with this.  Thursday at AK was out of control.  We walked in, used our FP for KS and FOP and got the heck out.  You could barely move or really enjoy anything.


----------



## Keels

Novatrix said:


> Umm, I think you and I have different definitions of dead. Tuesday the standby line for space mountain was over 90 minutes and I thought the park was pretty crowded . Then again, I still remember the glorious days of the recession, those were my type of crowd levels .



Yeah, I don’t go to MK so I don’t have a frame of reference for that, but the other three parks were very manageable.


----------



## jennamfeo

AFwifelife said:


> Getting my ILs to watch the kids while DH and I do Dopey.  Might have to make this a yearly thing...


I have brought my family to all of my other runDisney events. But in order to save money, I am rolling solo on this one. That was until I guilt tripped my husband into not wanting to come to my first Marathon. So he is joining me on Saturday, race Sunday, Epcot DAWT Monday, Universal Tuesday, then home. All while my kid goes to school.


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> I have brought my family to all of my other runDisney events. But in order to save money, I am rolling solo on this one. That was until I guilt tripped my husband into not wanting to come to my first Marathon. So he is joining me on Saturday, race Sunday, Epcot DAWT Monday, Universal Tuesday, then home. All while my kid goes to school.



We will finally be living close enough for regular trips (3 hour drive) so the kids will definitely have their share of trips. Taking them out of school isn’t that big of a deal because they will only be in PK4 and PK3 but it just doesn’t seem like a fun trip to go on in the first place. It will be our first dopey so I want to get as much rest as possible which a then 5 and 3.5 year old will want nothing to do with.


----------



## JBinORL

Still debating what races to do in 2019. I'm leaning more towards just the half, since we already have MCM and Wine and Dine back-to-back and we'll probably need a break.


----------



## UNCBear24

After 3 straight years of Dopey, I'm thinking of only doing the 10k & Full or possibly Goofy.  I enjoy doing all 4, but it might be time for a change.  Still have some time to decide.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Yeah, I don’t go to MK so I don’t have a frame of reference for that, but the other three parks were very manageable.



You don't go to MK ever?


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> You don't go to MK ever?



Nope, not really.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Nope, not really.



My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> My heart breaks for you.



Ha - it's no biggie. I worked there for years and can go whenever I want. Right now, I just don't like dealing with all the strollers and prefer the other three parks. I'll still go if people visiting want to go, or if I have a dinner ADR at BoG and want to watch fireworks up close, but there's not really anything I *have* to do at MK nowadays. Maybe once TRON opens ...


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Ha - it's no biggie. I worked there for years and can go whenever I want. Right now, I just don't like dealing with all the strollers and prefer the other three parks. I'll still go if people visiting want to go, or if I have a dinner ADR at BoG and want to watch fireworks up close, but there's not really anything I *have* to do at MK nowadays. Maybe once TRON opens ...



What did you do there?


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> What did you do there?



Parades and Entertainment. 25th Anniversary "Remember the Magic" Parade, SpectroMagic, Christmas & Easter parades and Castle-front shows. Frontierland Hoe-Down. And then I also did special event entertainment for conventions and closed-park events.

This shows how old I am, but I did SpectroMagic the night VW rented out the whole park to unveil the "brand new" VW Bug back in the 90's.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Parades and Entertainment. 25th Anniversary "Remember the Magic" Parade, SpectroMagic, Christmas & Easter parades and Castle-front shows. Frontierland Hoe-Down. And then I also did special event entertainment for conventions and closed-park events.
> 
> This shows how old I am, but I did SpectroMagic the night VW rented out the whole park to unveil the "brand new" VW Bug back in the 90's.


I miss Spectro...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I miss Spectro...



ME TOO. #Butterfly4Lyfe

I also opened MSEP when it returned to MK, but I only was there for about three months before I went contract elsewhere.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks of in 310 days and registration is next month!

I've got a fever and the only prescription is more Sundays are for Disney, so let's do it!

The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.

My number one, hands down, is Lion King. The music, the animation, the cast, etc. are all amazing. Pretty flawless movie, in my opinion. Number two is Aladdin and number three is The Incredibles. Honorable mention: Toy Story.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.
> 
> My number one, hands down, is Lion King. The music, the animation, the cast, etc. are all amazing. Pretty flawless movie, in my opinion. Number two is Aladdin and number three is The Incredibles. Honorable mention: Toy Story.



Coco
Wall-E
Incredibles


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Coco
> Wall-E
> Incredibles



I still need to see Coco.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.



Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin 
Lion King

Honorable mentions: 101 Dalmatians & Moana. I’ve also loved the live action remakes.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Wreck-It Ralph
Aladdin
The Little Mermaid

I wouldn't claim that their the best Disney movies, but those are the ones that hit the sweet spot for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> I still need to see Coco.



Yes- you really need to! It is one of the best movies I saw last year.

It’s out on Red Box. We rented it this weekend and it’s just as amazing the 2nd time (we saw it in the theater too).


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks of in 310 days and registration is next month!
> 
> I've got a fever and the only prescription is more Sundays are for Disney, so let's do it!
> 
> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.



Mary Poppins
The Love Bug
The Mighty Ducks  

AKA: Magic, Mayhem and Hockey!


----------



## TeeterTots

Little mermaid
Cinderella (2015)
Beauty and the Beast

Agh....way too many to choose from!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I still need to see Coco.



Yes, yes you do!


----------



## cavepig

Ack, way too many to choose from but I'll say
1. Robin Hood
2. Sleeping Beauty
3. Mary Poppins


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.



It’s definitely too hard to choose one. 

The Lion King 
Beauty and the Beast
Mary Poppins


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Coco
> Wall-E
> Incredibles


Technically none of those are Disney movies


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Technically none of those are Disney movies



Disney owns Pixar. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Bree

Lion King
Beauty & the Beast
Toy Story


----------



## camaker

Here, just so @rteetz and @FFigawi are both happy:

*Disney*
Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin
(I’d love to figure out how to get NBC, Hercules, Aristocats and Lion King in)

*Pixar*
Finding Nemo
Toy Story
Up


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

Aladdin (my oldest daughter wanted to watch it all the time when she was little)
Sleeping Beauty (same reason, youngest daughter)
Emperor's New Groove (watched for first time on DCL Honeymoon cruise)


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.



All of them.
(That's not true. I'm not a huge fan of the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Tarzan and I have issues relating to both my feelings on Phil Collins and the fact that I had to borrow my mother's glasses to watch the movie because I left mine at home. Mulan's not my favorite princess movie. I like Mary Poppins, but not as much as some people. But other than that ... all of them.)

Okay, real answer, in no particular order:
Finding Nemo
The Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast
... and most of the rest of them


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My favorite Disney Movies: 

Lady & The Tramp
Lilo & Stitch
Muppet Christmas Carol
Ratatouille 

Least Favorite:

Cars


----------



## Keels

Hunchback
Up
Inside Out


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> I still need to see Coco.


Me too!
The Lion King, just because it’s The Lion King and the greatest movie.
Lady and the Tramp, because it came out right after I was born so I saw it when I was very young, and I was such a dog lover as a kid.
The Jungle Book, because it was the first theater-movie I took my children to, and it was so exciting that my oldest got up and danced in the aisle  with King Louie, “I wanna be like you-ou-ou.”
And all the rest, including stuff like The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes, That Darned Cat, etc. Back in the 60’s Disney and Elvis movies were the only ones my parents would let me go see with my friends on Saturdays!
Edited spelling


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> All of them.
> (That's not true. I'm not a huge fan of the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Tarzan and I have issues relating to both my feelings on Phil Collins and the fact that I had to borrow my mother's glasses to watch the movie because I left mine at home. Mulan's not my favorite princess movie. I like Mary Poppins, but not as much as some people. But other than that ... all of them.)
> 
> Okay, real answer, in no particular order:
> Finding Nemo
> The Little Mermaid
> Beauty and the Beast
> ... and most of the rest of them



Okay...we need to talk about Tarzan because I would court that and Hercules as the two most underrated movies of the Disney Renaissance era. Both in terms of overall quality and soundtrack.



Keels said:


> Hunchback
> Up
> Inside Out



Up is so good. Also, I know it accompanies the sad parts at the beginning, but that instrumental piece "Married Life" is maybe my favorite piece of Disney music ever. It's essential listening to get me in the Disney mood.


----------



## apdebord

Robin Hood
Mary Poppins


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Okay...we need to talk about Tarzan because I would court that and Hercules as the two most underrated movies of the Disney Renaissance era. Both in terms of overall quality and soundtrack.



Well, let's start with ... I don't think I've ever seen Hercules.
As for Tarzan ... I don't like Phil Collins very much. Add that to the fact that I still feel bad that I forgot to bring my glasses when I saw it in theaters and had to borrow my mom's glasses ... I don't have good memories associated with that movie. That said ... I wouldn't say it's a bad movie, I just don't have any affection for it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Okay...we need to talk about Tarzan because I would court that and Hercules as the two most underrated movies of the Disney Renaissance era. Both in terms of overall quality and soundtrack.


Both are definitely underrated.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@SarahDisney Being an old rock fan, I’m reading Phil Collins’ autobiography right now. (Much cleaner than Steven Tyler’s!) He seemed to be a nice young struggling artist, but I’ve gotten to the part where he has become a jerk, a few years before Tarzan. And he actually admits he was a jerk. I’ll have to read on to see if he in any way redeems himself.  He probably does, because, after all, he wrote it himself!


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Well, let's start with ... I don't think I've ever seen Hercules.
> As for Tarzan ... I don't like Phil Collins very much. Add that to the fact that I still feel bad that I forgot to bring my glasses when I saw it in theaters and had to borrow my mom's glasses ... I don't have good memories associated with that movie. That said ... I wouldn't say it's a bad movie, I just don't have any affection for it.



Hercules is “Also Receiving Votes” for me ... just outside the Top 3, but a win over a conference opponent could put it in there.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Hercules is “Also Receiving Votes” for me ... just outside the Top 3, but a win over a conference opponent could put it in there.



I mean, let’s talk Hercules for a moment here, shall we...?
- Herc, he’s fine, but probably not the best part of his own movie. 
- Meg. She’s awesome, witty, sarcastic, etc. “I Won’t Say I’m in Love” is a great tune. 
- Danny freaking DeVito. 
- Rip Torn?? Yup. Rip Torn. 
- The soundtrack is maybe the most underrated of any Disney movie (see also: Tarzan). 
- Paul Schaffer!
- James Woods kind of sucks as a person, IMO, but Hades is a GREAT villain. 

Okay. I’m done. For now...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The soundtrack is maybe the most underrated of any Disney movie (see also: Tarzan).


I mean anything Alan Menken does is fantastic.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I mean anything Alan Menken does is fantastic.



Also true.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Well, let's start with ... I don't think I've ever seen Hercules.
> As for Tarzan ... I don't like Phil Collins very much.



You need to see Hercules. It’s just plain fun. 

As for Tarzan and Phil Collins... I agree. That song always gets a quick “skip” when it comes on my Pandora Disney station. (Which it doesn’t anymore because I’ve skipped it several times. #amen)


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> The Academy Awards are tonight, so let's talk movies. What is your favorite Disney movie? That might be like choosing a favorite kid, so feel free to give us your top three.


Lady & the Tramp because I love my Disney dogs!


----------



## Novatrix

It's been really interesting to read everyone's answers. Shows you the diversity of the Disney Vault that we're not all repeating the same 3 films.

1. Mary Poppins
2. The Lion King
3. Mulan - It has it's problems, but it also has the song "I'll Make a Man Out of You." I swear, whenever that song comes on my pace improves by 1:30 min/mile

Honorable mentions in no particular order: Frozen, Sword in the Stone, Lilo and Stitch and Alice in Wonderland


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> You need to see Hercules. It’s just plain fun.



I need to see a lot of things ... Hercules is kind of low on my list. But it's on there somewhere.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I need to see a lot of things ... Hercules is kind of low on my list. But it's on there somewhere.


It’s on Netflix at least it was not sure if it still is.


----------



## LilyJC

Fun question! No particular order:

Tangled 
Up
Bolt


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> It’s on Netflix at least it was not sure if it still is.



It is. That makes it easier to watch. I just have to find time for it...


----------



## lhermiston

LilyJC said:


> Fun question! No particular order:
> 
> Tangled
> Up
> Bolt



Tangled doesn’t get enough love, either! Solid movie and soundtrack.


----------



## Desdemona924

Mary Poppins - no contest as my favorite
Tangled
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## LdyStormy76

Cinderella
The Parent Trap - the original with Hailey Mills
Beauty and the Beast

Honorable Mentions:
101 Dalmatians
The Absent Minded Professor
Another Cinderella Story


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Also count me as a herc fan. And lion king, and I really like frozen, too.


----------



## bevcgg

Little Mermaid- seems dated now but still special to me
Cinderella- for my 5 yr old inner self (I started running when I learned there was a race where you run through the castle)
Mulan- only princess based on a real life kicka--  female warrior/hero

Not a fan of how the Mom's always die in Disney films!


----------



## TCB in FLA

The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh — the classic 70s one. Probably one of the first films I saw in the theater.
Lion King - I talked my now-husband into seeing this with me on one of our first dates.
Jungle Book - original cartoon version. I worked at the jewelry counter at a wal Mart the summer this was released (on VHS!), and there was this huge displays of TVs with this movie on a constant loop. I used to be able to quote it word for word, and I still break into one of the songs at least weekly.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Tangled doesn’t get enough love, either! Solid movie and soundtrack.


But... Rapunzel/Tangled has her own cartoon & was just on the Princess 5k medal where 1000s of people dressed like her or even as the frying pan   I think she is doin' all right!


----------



## LilyJC

cavepig said:


> But... Rapunzel/Tangled has her own cartoon & was just on the Princess 5k medal where 1000s of people dressed like her or even as the frying pan   I think she is doin' all right!



So sad to have missed out on that medal, but I’m holding out on Princess weekend until they hopefully bring back the Pixie Dust Challenge.


----------



## KingLlama

I'll go a different direction.....Three Favorite Disney Movies That Almost Nobody Else Ever Lists As Their Favorite:

1. The North Avenue Irregulars
2. The World's Greatest Athlete
3. Blackbeard's Ghost


----------



## ZellyB

This is a hard one!!

1. The Little Mermaid  
2. The Incredibles
3.  Tarzan - mostly because it was my son's absolute favorite when he was a toddler.  We watched it a million times and he would go to sleep listening to the sound track.  It just has a lot of sentimental attachment for me.


----------



## UNCBear24

Three of mine are:

1. Saving Mr. Banks
2. The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
3. The Strongest Man In The World.

The last two got me started being a life long fan of Kurt Russell.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Annnddd...DH is now considering Dopey. The guy who said after the marathon this year he was one and done. Hmmm....

Annndddd....I'm having huge problems with my left foot and haven't been able to run in over a week. I think it's the RA bc I don't remember injuring it. Going to try a prednisone taper to see if that is maybe it.


----------



## wdvak

Such a good question. 

All of the old live action - NothmAvenue Irregulars, Snowball Express etc -are so good. I haven’t seen Coco yet, maybe next week. 

So hard to decided
Mary Poppins
Tangled
Beauty and the Beast/Mulan (couldn’t decide which )


----------



## a-mad

Great, great question... and yet so difficult at the same time:

Tangled
The Incredibles
Toy Story 3
And yet I could have easily chose Wreck-it-Ralph, Big Hero 6, Aladdin, Finding Nemo, Sleeping Beauty and Up...


----------



## croach

Favorite movies:

1 - Peter Pan
2 - Up
3 - Big Hero 6 

Honorable Mention - Rescuers Down Under

 


But to be honest just about all of them - even Treasure Planet.


----------



## LSUlakes

Who would be interested in a "unofficial" beer mile the morning after the marathon? For those who are unsure of what a beer mile is, you drink a beer at the start, run .25 miles. Drink beer #2 and another .25 miles and so on. I think the rules state the beer is supposed to be over 5% abv, but I am more interested in participation than that rule. Cans can not be altered in any way, and glass bottles are a bad idea. Location is TBD based on who is interested and where they are staying so we can make it as easy as possible for the majority to arrive at the running location. I know a lot of people dont have rooms booked yet, but if you do let us know so I can keep track of where everyone is staying for a central location.

I am a nervous type of person and already booked my room at the Contemporary.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Who would be interested in a "unofficial" beer mile the morning after the marathon? For those who are unsure of what a beer mile is, you drink a beer at the start, run .25 miles. Drink beer #2 and another .25 miles and so on. I think the rules state the beer is supposed to be over 5% abv, but I am more interested in participation than that rule. Cans can not be altered in any way, and glass bottles are a bad idea. Location is TBD based on who is interested and where they are staying so we can make it as easy as possible for the majority to arrive at the running location. I know a lot of people dont have rooms booked yet, but if you do let us know so I can keep track of where everyone is staying for a central location.



You know I'm down to help! 

Would be a fun way to kick off DATW - maybe combo it with breakfast or something too?


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> You know I'm down to help!
> 
> Would be a fun way to kick off DATW - maybe combo it with breakfast or something too?



The beer doesn't count as breakfast? 

Breakfast in the park or resort? Do you know where you are staying for marathon weekend?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> The beer doesn't count as breakfast?
> 
> Breakfast in the park or resort? Do you know where you are staying for marathon weekend?



Resort is probably easiest, or I can get breakfast trays of pastries and stuff from Boardwalk Bakery.

I'm at Beach Club Villas.


----------



## Baloo in MI

My three favorite:
1) The Jungle Book
2) The Rescuers
3) Princess and the Frog

And recognizing I am a day late on this conversation, I just can’t help myself... I am a Phil Collins fan.  Yeah he was overplayed and some of his stuff is way too poppy (is that a word?). But his early solo albums - Face Value and Hello, I must be going are really fantastic - IMO.  Growing up I have so many memories of my dad playing these albums all the time.  I still really enjoy them.  To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Just do Gose's - that will through them off!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Well I am in for the beer...
I think running a mile the morning after my 1st marathon is wishful thinking.


----------



## Chaitali

Oh man, such a hard question!  I think Lilo and Stitch is definitely on my list, along with Mulan and Up and Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Well I am in for the beer...
> I think running a mile the morning after my 1st marathon is wishful thinking.



The mile will help with the soreness and the beer will help with the pain and a excellent warm up for DATW.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> The mile will help with the soreness and the beer will help with the pain and a excellent warm up for DATW.



This is sage advice!


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Well I am in for the beer...
> I think running a mile the morning after my 1st marathon is wishful thinking.



Running during a beer mile isn't always the optimal strategy anyway


----------



## Bree

I want to join in the beer mile & DATW!  I’ll have to rename it SATW for me. I don’t drink that often so the S stands for sip.

Came up with a crazy thought to do the 10K in addition to the half. DH looked at me like I was insane.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> I want to join in the beer mile & DATW!  I’ll have to rename it SATW for me. I don’t drink that often so the S stands for sip.
> 
> Came up with a crazy thought to do the 10K in addition to the half. DH looked at me like I was insane.



I was thinking it was Snack!


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> I was thinking it was Snack!



It could!  I plan on eating my way through the countries too


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> Who would be interested in a "unofficial" beer mile the morning after the marathon? For those who are unsure of what a beer mile is, you drink a beer at the start, run .25 miles. Drink beer #2 and another .25 miles and so on. I think the rules state the beer is supposed to be over 5% abv, but I am more interested in participation than that rule. Cans can not be altered in any way, and glass bottles are a bad idea. Location is TBD based on who is interested and where they are staying so we can make it as easy as possible for the majority to arrive at the running location. I know a lot of people dont have rooms booked yet, but if you do let us know so I can keep track of where everyone is staying for a central location.
> 
> I am a nervous type of person and already booked my room at the Contemporary.


I’m in!

Okay, well maybe. I haven’t even discussed next year with DH yet, and considering DS17 is looking at every expensive college in the South, we are supposed to be practicing conservative finances. So maybe. Or not. But probably.

And I’m thinking I’ll be at POR or POFQ.


----------



## AFwifelife

Dis_Yoda said:


> I was thinking it was Snack!



I don’t drink so I would need to do the S(nack)ATW version


----------



## Dis5150

Yeah, I am not supposed to be looking at next year either but here I am, lol! I will do the beer mile, even though I don't drink beer  DH just applied for a job out where I work and hopefully he gets it. He is WAY overqualified for it but he is just bored (retired) and wants to do something. Plus extra $$ will be great! So maybe the marathon is more of a yes than a maybe???


----------



## SarahDisney

This will be my first DATW, but I think the emphasis is on the "ATW" and the good company (the drinking is highly encouraged but not required)


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Just do Gose's - that will through them off!



NOoooooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> NOoooooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo


Not a Gose fan? I had an amazing Lime Gose that I mixed with tequila and made the perfect beergarita, it was heavenly.


----------



## FFigawi

Bringing this over from the Running Thread.....

We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
Jai Alai (Cigar City)
I-4 (Orlando)
Category 3 (Due South)
Bring It! (Playalinda)

The Flavored Water division:
Miller Lite
Bud Light
Michelob Ultra
Coors Light

The I Don't Drink division:
Cherry Coke
A&W Root Beer
Orange Crush
Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Bringing this over from the Running Thread.....
> 
> We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
> Jai Alai (Cigar City)
> I-4 (Orlando)
> Category 3 (Due South)
> Bring It! (Playalinda)
> 
> The Flavored Water division:
> Miller Lite
> Bud Light
> Michelob Ultra
> Coors Light
> 
> The I Don't Drink division:
> Cherry Coke
> A&W Root Beer
> Orange Crush
> Diet Dr. Pepper


Can we have a wine division too? I mean if we are gonna get specific... And I don't think I could do a BBA Stout beer mile, but I would die trying.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The more divisions we add - the harder this event will become!


----------



## Nole95

With all this talk of a beer mile, now I am getting all sorts of FOMO.

Darn kids school schedule next year coupled with marathon weekend cycling around to being a week later sort of messes things up.


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> Bringing this over from the Running Thread.....
> 
> We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
> Jai Alai (Cigar City)
> I-4 (Orlando)
> Category 3 (Due South)
> Bring It! (Playalinda)
> 
> The Flavored Water division:
> Miller Lite
> Bud Light
> Michelob Ultra
> Coors Light
> 
> The I Don't Drink division:
> Cherry Coke
> A&W Root Beer
> Orange Crush
> Diet Dr. Pepper



I'd be down for the "I Don't Drink Division", although I might lobby for Sprite or Mountain Dew (or the Diet versions) in place of the Diet Dr. Pepper. Two Colas and a Root Beer seems the Soda equivalent of requiring three stouts in the Beer division ( I may be off-base, I've never had alcohol).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Nole95 said:


> With all this talk of a beer mile, now I am getting all sorts of FOMO.
> 
> Darn kids school schedule next year coupled with marathon weekend cycling around to being a week later sort of messes things up.



Leave the kids at home!

Take the Marathon Easy or just run the half and beer mile!


----------



## ZellyB

I feel I'll be forced to go with the flavored water division as I don't care for IPAs.


----------



## Keels

Y’all - don’t listen to @FFigawi ... I mean, he starts DATW in CANADA!!!

@LSUlakes and I are chatting and planning logistics for a Beer Mile that I think all involved will be happy with.


----------



## apdebord

I'm a lightweight, so I will happily be part of the chear squad for this! (beer squad?)


----------



## Nole95

Dis_Yoda said:


> Leave the kids at home!
> 
> Take the Marathon Easy or just run the half and beer mile!



If only it were that easy.  I think we are close to our grandma limit for the year.  She watched the kids while we were at Dopey, and she’s watching them again when we head to Chicago in August for Pearl Jam.


----------



## croach

Dis_Yoda said:


> The more divisions we add - the harder this event will become!



BYOB beer mile.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> BYOB beer mile.


That doesn't work for everyone....


----------



## Bree

I like Flavored Water!  IPA are too heavy for this lightweight.  Wine is good too.  Sorry, but I’m with Keels.....starting in Canada is wrong. You start with Mexico and end up almost near the end in the UK for a reason....greasy fish and chips after all that drinking makes you feel better for one last round in Canada!  Then you stumble back to Mexico for nachos.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> That doesn't work for everyone....



He added a division for us non-beer drinkers, both voluntary and mandated by statute.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> He added a division for us non-beer drinkers, both voluntary and mandated by statute.


I know I was trying to be funny.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> The Flavored Water division:
> Miller Lite
> Bud Light
> Michelob Ultra
> Coors Light



Busch Light, please!


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> I like Flavored Water!  IPA are too heavy for this lightweight.  Wine is good too.  Sorry, but I’m with Keels.....starting in Canada is wrong. You start with Mexico and end up almost near the end in the UK for a reason....greasy fish and chips after all that drinking makes you feel better for one last round in Canada!  Then you stumble back to Mexico for nachos.



I will allow wine 10oz per stop. Red or White is the real question?


@rteetz how old will you be on marathon weekend?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I will allow wine 10oz per stop. Red or White is the real question?
> 
> 
> @rteetz how old will you be on marathon weekend?


20... Not 21 until May.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I will allow wine 10oz per stop. Red or White is the real question?
> 
> 
> @rteetz how old will you be on marathon weekend?



1. 10 oz. of wine to 12 oz. of beer is just plain MEAN. Should be 5 oz. of wine! Or I could do four flavors of mimosas!



rteetz said:


> 20... Not 21 until May.



That's like basically 21. I mean, you're going to be 21 for most of the calendar year!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> BYOB beer mile.



You can BYO sours and I will BYO Miller Lite. We'll see how this all shakes out in the end!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> I will allow wine 10oz per stop. Red or White is the real question?
> 
> 
> @rteetz how old will you be on marathon weekend?


10oz per stop?!  Oh my. I like @keels’ conversion better. Lol


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> 10oz per stop?!  Oh my. I like @keels’ conversion better. Lol



I FINALLY DID THE MATH GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That's like basically 21. I mean, you're going to be 21 for most of the calendar year!


I like the way you think!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Busch Light, please!



 This is the most Midwest answer to ever appear on the boards.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I will allow wine 10oz per stop. Red or White is the real question?



Any wine needs to be of the sparkling variety. It's the carbonation that makes the beer mile a challenge, not the alcohol.



Keels said:


> 1. 10 oz. of wine to 12 oz. of beer is just plain MEAN. Should be 5 oz. of wine! Or I could do four flavors of mimosas!



The Bubbly division:
Andre
Freixenet
Barefoot Bubbly
Cooks


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Any wine needs to be of the sparkling variety. It's the carbonation that makes the beer mile a challenge, not the alcohol.


100% okay with this.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> 1. 10 oz. of wine to 12 oz. of beer is just plain MEAN. Should be 5 oz. of wine! Or I could do four flavors of mimosas!
> 
> 
> 
> That's like basically 21. I mean, you're going to be 21 for most of the calendar year!



I’m definitely on team mimosa!!!  Please make this happen.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> That doesn't work for everyone....



Fair point but I suspect you may know a couple people here that would consider contributing to the delinquency of a minor. 

*as a moderator you can make this post disappear from evidence right*


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Fair point but I suspect you may know a couple people here that would consider contributing to the delinquency of a minor.
> 
> *as a moderator you can make this post disappear from evidence right*


Maybe... Maybe not...


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Fair point but I suspect you may know a couple people here that would consider contributing to the delinquency of a minor.
> 
> *as a moderator you can make this post disappear from evidence right*



I’ve already said he’s basically 21!!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> 20... Not 21 until May.


But on your 20th birthday you technically begin your 21st year.  There has to be some accounting formula to address that?
FIFO?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Any wine needs to be of the sparkling variety. It's the carbonation that makes the beer mile a challenge, not the alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bubbly division:
> Andre
> Freixenet
> Barefoot Bubbly
> Cooks



We can do better than that!!! Sparkling rose, cava, prosecco and then real bubbles!

I bet I can get @mbwhitti on board with this ...



PCFriar80 said:


> But on your 20th birthday you technically begin your 21st year.  There has to be some accounting formula to address that?
> FIFO?



As the Official No-Math Minister of RunDisney - I declare this LEGALLY ACCEPTABLE!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> As the Official No-Math Minister of RunDisney - I declare this LEGALLY ACCEPTABLE!


If it works for you guys it works for me!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> If it works for you guys it works for me!



Snitches get stitches!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> As the Official No-Math Minister of RunDisney - I declare this LEGALLY ACCEPTABLE!



Accounting is fake math.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Accounting is fake math.



Actually, that's Economics, but I like where your mind is at!

Accounting is fuzzy math!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> That's like basically 21. I mean, you're going to be 21 for most of the calendar year!



I maintain Disney should honor the drinking age of whatever country we’re in at the World Showcase.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> This is the most Midwest answer to ever appear on the boards.



I am, unabashedly, Midwest as heck.


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> 1. 10 oz. of wine to 12 oz. of beer is just plain MEAN. Should be 5 oz. of wine! Or I could do four flavors of mimosas!


Mimosas!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> We can do better than that!!! Sparkling rose, cava, prosecco and then real bubbles!



Yum!! I'm in!


----------



## TCB in FLA

I have a small crafting business which includes making custom shirts, which we are absolutely going to need for this Challenge.


----------



## LSUlakes

I have disappointing news folks  
I thought DW was on board with the beer mile, until last night she crushed my hopes. I am still working on at least attending it with the promise of a breakfast. I am sorry for bringing up the idea that for at least the time being, does not look good for me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> I have disappointing news folks
> I thought DW was on board with the beer mile, until last night she crushed my hopes. I am still working on at least attending it with the promise of a breakfast. I am sorry for bringing up the idea that for at least the time being, does not look good for me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I have disappointing news folks
> I thought DW was on board with the beer mile, until last night she crushed my hopes. I am still working on at least attending it with the promise of a breakfast. I am sorry for bringing up the idea that for at least the time being, does not look good for me.



No worries. It's a great idea, and there are enough of us here who can pitch in to make it work.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> No worries. It's a great idea, and there are enough of us here who can pitch in to make it work.



So you didn’t make it through the hiatus either?  See you at the beer tent!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> So you didn’t make it through the hiatus either?  See you at the beer tent!



He’s only making the trip for the Beer Mile.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I have disappointing news folks
> I thought DW was on board with the beer mile, until last night she crushed my hopes. I am still working on at least attending it with the promise of a breakfast. I am sorry for bringing up the idea that for at least the time being, does not look good for me.



Cape May Cafe has a great character breakfast ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

And we all know I have a good source for beer


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> And we all know I have a good source for beer



Oh, get ready ... I’m about to loop you into the planning!


----------



## kski907

Been lurking here as I have no plans to make marathon weekend in 2019 at this point, but I may have to change things to witness this beer mile.  I have never seen one of these events before, sounds quite interesting.  Maybe I can volunteer to hand out the barf bags with the tongs.  That's apparently how rundisney does it, my husband can attest to that.


----------



## PCFriar80

kski907 said:


> Been lurking here as I have no plans to make marathon weekend in 2019 at this point, but I may have to change things to witness this beer mile.  I have never seen one of these events before, sounds quite interesting.  Maybe I can volunteer to hand out the barf bags with the tongs.  That's apparently how rundisney does it, my husband can attest to that.



Your call, but here's what you may be missing.....






one lap another lap another lap last lap


----------



## kski907

PCFriar80 said:


> Your call, but here's what you may be missing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one lap another lap another lap last lap



I like the emoji visual.  Although I can look like the last one after one mile with out the beverages.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Movies
1 Cinderella
2 Beauty and the Beast
3 Little Mermaid

Beer Mile
No beer or soda for me but I'm liking the wine or mimosa idea!


----------



## lhermiston

YOU GUYS...I had a dream last night that Disney announced marathon weekend would be in Russia next year. I woke up wondering how I’d afford getting a family of five to Moscow. 

On the bright side, I’m apparently way ahead of schedule in terms of race weekend anxiety!


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> YOU GUYS...I had a dream last night that Disney announced marathon weekend would be in Russia next year. I woke up wondering how I’d afford getting a family of five to Moscow.
> 
> On the bright side, I’m apparently way ahead of schedule in terms of race weekend anxiety!


Yikes that would be insane & that is a crazy dream.  Race dreams are always so out there for sure.


----------



## jmasgat

Sigh.....I had no intention of doing any Disney race again after a nice Dopey this past January.  But i was just offered the rental of some DVC points and now I'm reconsidering.  What an idiot.


----------



## ZellyB

jmasgat said:


> Sigh.....I had no intention of doing any Disney race again after a nice Dopey this past January.  But i was just offered the rental of some DVC points and now I'm reconsidering.  What an idiot.



I was right there with you - for about 2 weeks.  Marathon weekend sucks me in every time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Addicts


----------



## Princess KP

PCFriar80 said:


> Your call, but here's what you may be missing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one lap another lap another lap last lap


Wondering if the winner is the son of one of the members at my gym. I know he had mentioned his son either won a race or held a world record. This was before I started running and included alcohol in the mix so I didn't really pay attention. I'll have to find out!


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> Sigh.....I had no intention of doing any Disney race again after a nice Dopey this past January.  But i was just offered the rental of some DVC points and now I'm reconsidering.  What an idiot.



If you’ve ever wondered what it’s like to be me - even for a second, congrats!! This is basically how my life works.

I may not be the dummy that everyone wants, but I’m the dummy that everyone needs ...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> If you’ve ever wondered what it’s like to be me - even for a second, congrats!! This is basically how my life works.
> 
> I may not be the dummy that everyone wants, but I’m the dummy that everyone needs ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> If you’ve ever wondered what it’s like to be me - even for a second, congrats!! This is basically how my life works.
> 
> I may not be the dummy that everyone wants, but I’m the dummy that everyone needs ...



But we love you for it. 

I'm just the wino we all need.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

You know what time it is! Actually, does anyone know what time it is, this Daylight Saving Time throws me off. *gets out sun dial, checks abacus, calculates for curvature of the Earth* Ah, it's Sunday, time for Sundays are for Disney!

So, speaking of time, how do you use it when you're at WDW? Do you like to sleep in, get to the parks whenever and tour at a leisurely pace? Are you at rope drop every morning with every minute planned out? A combination of the two? (I suspect I know where most of my fellow all-stars fall, but I'm excited to hear it anyway.)

Whether I'm at Disney or on any other trip, I tend to be on the go. I like to get up early, stay up late and pack as much into a vacation as possible. My philosophy is I can sleep at home.

At Disney, I'm pretty meticulous with my planning. I like to be at the parks early and have a plan - FP+, ADRs, etc. - and stick to it the best I can. But, I do try to be flexible, too. I don't want to drag my kids around the parks or get bent out of shape because a ride is down or we're 10 minutes late getting seated for a meal. So, I try to bake some cushion into my plans so we're accomplishing a lot, but at a leisurely pace.

When the kids go back to the hotel to swim, nap, whatever, I tend to switch into commando touring mode - taking as many photos and getting in as many attractions as possible.

Anyway, for Marathon Weekend 2019, I am making a conscious effort to include even more pool time and sleeping in for my wife and kiddos. I know that's important to them and I want this vacation to be for everyone.

I could go on and on about this, but it looks like I'm out of ... time  I'm looking forward to your responses and thanks for a solid discussion on favorite Disney movies this past week. Lots of excellent choices and some deep cuts. Bravo.

Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, speaking of time, how do you use it when you're at WDW? Do you like to sleep in, get to the parks whenever and tour at a leisurely pace? Are you at rope drop every morning with every minute planned out? A combination of the two? (I suspect I know where most of my fellow all-stars fall, but I'm excited to hear it anyway.)



It depends on the trip. Obviously I’m up early for runDisney trips. Once I’m in the parks it’s usually go go go for me. Outside of runDisney if I have nothing major planned I might sleep in otherwise I’m jam packing a full day in. I’m not a nap person either. 



lhermiston said:


> Anyway, for Marathon Weekend 2019, I am making a conscious effort to include even more pool time and sleeping in for my wife and kiddos. I know that's important to them and I want this vacation to be for everyone.



You better start praying/wishing for warm marathon weekend weather then. If it’s anything like this year pools will not be something you’ll want to use lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm not always at the parks for rope drop (mornings === evil), but once I'm there, it's pretty much go-go-go until after park close. I try to have a vague plan of what I want to do (and I'm a big fan of the FP+ system), but I've found that too much scheduling just doesn't work for us, so we do go with the flow a lot.

For Marathon Weekend 2019, I'm treating it as a "bonus" trip (even though I haven't been to WDW in a few years and I don't know when I'll be back after marathon weekend) and not really setting any "must dos," so I'm just going to go with the flow most days. There may or may not be some bus roulette (it's something I've wanted to do for years and it's just never worked out). I'm trying not to care if I get to every single park or every single attraction. It's going to be a very different kind of trip than I'm used to, but I'm excited.


----------



## Nole95

I'm the planner, and we are rope drop people.  My family learned long ago that we can get more done in those first two hours than the rest of the day.  This is especially true in the busier times of the year.

We will rope drop and do as much as we can.  I then plan the FP+ for later in the morning/early afternoon.  Most days we will head back to the resort for the afternoon to swim/relax, and then head back to the parks in the evening if we so feel like it.

For longer trips I will usually schedule in a rest day where we do no parks.  It's a good way to recharge the batteries for another round of early wake ups for rope drop.


----------



## cavepig

We get up early to make sure we are at rope drop as that first hour we get so much done and do extra magic hours whenever we can.  We'll stay till park closing many times, but usually have hopped between parks.  Race vacations which have been my only trips the last so many years now we are a little more careful on staying out late the nights before races, although have learned trying to go to sleep too early just doesn't work so might as well stay in the parks.  This last marathon weekend I didn't feel well the couple days after the marathon so that cut a extra magic night out.  We plan FPs out but change them many times, even dropping a flight of passage!  We don't do many ADRs lately so that makes it a littler easier to just go on the fly.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We do rope drop, go until lunch, then head back to the resort for relaxing until dinner.  Good mix of gogogo and relaxation.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> So, speaking of time, how do you use it when you're at WDW? Do you like to sleep in, get to the parks whenever and tour at a leisurely pace? Are you at rope drop every morning with every minute planned out? A combination of the two?


While I don't usually arrive in time for rope drop (I blame all that extra travel time at WDW resort), I usually arrive shortly after park opening. Once upon a time, I used to stay from park opening to park closing. But, as I have gotten older, I have discovered the value of an afternoon break at my resort. I don't nap or swim, I just get of my feet, watch a little telly, and play with my iPad. I do still stay close to park closing (but leave before the mad rush) so I feel like I got my money's worth. When the parks close early in the off season, I may spend a little time at DS before going "home" for the night. 

There may be one day during my visit that I get to sleep in. But, I usually wake up early and excited for the day anyway!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'm a mix of everything. When I go to the parks I like to rope drop them because there is so much that you can get done in those first couple of hours (as others have mentioned). We will have our FP+ scheduled and often have an ADR, but not always; this provides a loose schedule for the day but it's very easy to be flexible within it. After all, FP+  give an hour (maybe a little more depending on the generosity of  CMs) window so it's not terribly difficult to work around them. I also like to schedule days where we sleep in and hang out around the resort or head to Disney Springs. We've also done days where we schedule a couple late FP+ and only head over for a couple hours at night knowing we'll hit a couple attractions, grab some food, and avoid any lines. I think there are a lot of acceptable ways to do the parks and the more variance there is the more likely everyone is to have a good time.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You better start praying/wishing for warm marathon weekend weather then. If it’s anything like this year pools will not be something you’ll want to use lol.



Oh, I've already told my wife I can control a lot of things, but the weather isn't one of them. I think if it's too chilly, the pool time will be come Disney Springs time. We're staying at POR and my wife especially loves the boat ride down to Disney Springs.



SarahDisney said:


> There may or may not be some bus roulette (it's something I've wanted to do for years and it's just never worked out).



Bus roulette? Is that just getting on whatever bus shows up first? Man, I admire your go with the flow attitude, but I am WAY too much of a planner to do that!


----------



## Novatrix

So, question for people. What do you think the chances are that Marathon weekend will overlap with the start of the Festival of the Arts? And furthermore, what do you think the chances are that they will not have seminars for the Festival of the Arts?

My family was pretty upset after princess that they did away with all the seminars that made the Flower and Garden festival interesting. If FotA is left intact, that has me leaning towards signing up for Dopey 2019 despite the greater chance for cold starts and arranging a trip around those dates.


----------



## lhermiston

Speaking of planning, time management, etc., does anyone else use Touring Plans? That service has been a godsend for me. I'm curious if anyone else uses it and what their experiences have been.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Bus roulette? Is that just getting on whatever bus shows up first? Man, I admire your go with the flow attitude, but I am WAY too much of a planner to do that!



Yep. My mega-planner tendencies have been part of the reason that I haven't done it yet, but I'm going to see if I can do it this trip. I think the way I'm going to do it is plan for a park in the morning, and then plan to park hop, and use bus roulette to see which park I'm hopping to. I think I can make that work.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Speaking of planning, time management, etc., does anyone else use Touring Plans? That service has been a godsend for me. I'm curious if anyone else uses it and what their experiences have been.


Just started and will be using it first for my trip in a week. I’ve never really had an issue without it but I decided to try it after some research.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Yep. My mega-planner tendencies have been part of the reason that I haven't done it yet, but I'm going to see if I can do it this trip. I think the way I'm going to do it is plan for a park in the morning, and then plan to park hop, and use bus roulette to see which park I'm hopping to. I think I can make that work.



I'm anxious just thinking about it! ha ha. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.



rteetz said:


> Just started and will be using it first for my trip in a week. I’ve never really had an issue without it but I decided to try it after some research.



Let me know what you think. I've really enjoyed it, but I have almost as much fun planning as I do actually going on my trip. I really like being able to do personalized touring plans. Did you download their app?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I'm anxious just thinking about it! ha ha. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think. I've really enjoyed it, but I have almost as much fun planning as I do actually going on my trip. I really like being able to do personalized touring plans. Did you download their app?


Yep I have the app.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep I have the app.



I found it to be really useful for when I had, like, 20 minutes of free time between stops on my plan. What can I ride in the next 5 minutes?


----------



## cavepig

Novatrix said:


> So, question for people. What do you think the chances are that Marathon weekend will overlap with the start of the Festival of the Arts? And furthermore, what do you think the chances are that they will not have seminars for the Festival of the Arts?
> 
> My family was pretty upset after princess that they did away with all the seminars that made the Flower and Garden festival interesting. If FotA is left intact, that has me leaning towards signing up for Dopey 2019 despite the greater chance for cold starts and arranging a trip around those dates.


 
 Festival of the Arts started Jan. 12 this year, so if Marathon is Jan 9-13, 2019, it very well could.  Although, I can see them not overlapping and having it start the weekend after like this year so I say a 50% chance but really have no idea.   I bet they still have all the seminars and workshops.


----------



## TCB in FLA

lhermiston said:


> Speaking of planning, time management, etc., does anyone else use Touring Plans? That service has been a godsend for me. I'm curious if anyone else uses it and what their experiences have been.


I’ve used it for my last three visits. I don’t really use the touring plans themselves but really like the crowd predictors, the fax service for rooms and OMG that reservation finder is worth it all. I think the app’s wait times are much more accurate than Disney’s. Worth it IMHO.

When at Disney on non-race days, I’m a rope drop type of gal. Usually stay there most of a day, although not until closing. I’m not a huge fan of evening shows — once every few years is enough — so I’m not the type of close down a park.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

It totally depends on the trip. On our runDisney trip, our wake up/get going time was a little lax, but we were still in the parks by mid-morning. We do always like to stay for the night shows. At DLR a few months ago, we did 1 day at each park and were rope-drop to close.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I used to be a once a year visitor and did the parks from rope drop to closing so I could ride every ride and see every show. 
Now, I am lucky enough to have AP and go more often, so I have done everything over and over, so I am more likely to go early, hit some favorite rides, do a few fast passes, and have a nice meal. I always make sure I see or do whatever is new. I sometimes stay for a nighttime spectacular, but after seeing Illuminations over and over, for example, it is not a must-do for every trip, unless it has one of the special endings! I am more likely to get up really early, run the resort where I am staying, get to the park early, leave early, and get up and do it again.


----------



## KingLlama

Usually a go-go-go. But my FP's are at AK on the day of the Dark Side half, so I'm not entirely sure:

A)How I'll feel after my first-ever half. I might feel like hitting the park hard like I normally do, but I could also see myself being too tired/sore to do anything other than my FP's
B)That is also Earth Day, which is also the AK anniversary celebration, so the sheer crowds might not even give me a choice. Might be too crowded to do anything other than my FP's and some casual strolling around(and hoping to catch a glimpse of Joe Rohde).

My other two park days, I'm planning on going full-tilt. But we'll see.


----------



## FlashAM7

As a local who goes to the parks about once a week, I can't stress enough the importance of rope dropping. You can get almost all of Magic Kingdom done by Noon or 1. Compared to showing up at 10 or 11 and you are there until 5 or 6pm. 

Here is what your average morning looks like at Magic Kingdom (this was taken about 45 minutes after park open)


----------



## SarahDisney

I will add - even though I don't always rope drop, if you're someone who can get up to do it, I do recommend it. I just really hate mornings. The few times I have rope dropped, I've gotten so much done in that first hour...


----------



## apdebord

I am a morning person, but I really enjoy just taking my time in the morning while on vacation and drinking my coffee on the balcony.  So I think most of our trips are a mix of go-go-go and relaxing.


----------



## PrincessV

Sundays are for Disney: we in my family are not early morning park people. Our big trip is in summer, when parks are open late, so we sleep in and/or do something else in the mornings/afternoons (water parks, pools, see movies), then hit the parks for dinner and stay out late.


----------



## croach

I’ve been solo for all my recent trips so I don’t really have any pressure to rope drop or hustle around the parks. I make some ADRs and FPs but if I miss one or two, no big deal. I skip a lot of rides bc I get self conscience about riding solo - inevitably I end up in someone’s family photo. I don’t mind though bc just strolling around the parks is a good time.


----------



## Bree

We are about 40-45 minutes from WDW so we don't spend an entire day at the parks.  We rope drop or we'll see what's available for FP and go do those rides.


----------



## Chaitali

We usually get up early and do Rope Drop, come back to the hotel at some point for a break when we start to feel tired, and then head out again once we're refreshed and hit the evening stuff.  We wake up early for work and our internal clocks generally don't let us sleep in too much anyway.


----------



## a-mad

We only get to WDW once every 5 years or so.... so we definitely do rope drop and rarely go back to swim, etc.  Last trip one day we did AK until 5pm then came back and swim/relaxed... but other than that we opened and closed just about every park we were at.  Our kids are pretty resilient when it comes to parks, especially since we don't get to them very often, and they are at an age where they can handle the full day.  When they were younger it was more difficult.

Interestingly enough - even at DLR we are pretty much the same, despite the fact that we usually get a hotel on Harbor that is within a 10 minute walk to the parks.  One year we got rooms at the brand new Courtyard that included a waterpark-sort of pool, so one day we came back for a portion of the day so we felt we could get our "money's worth" at the waterpark... but we could have easily stayed at the parks too.  Sometimes we'll head out to Downtown Disney to get a cheaper meal at Earl of Sandwich, or hit WoD.


----------



## Keels

For the most part, I go by myself for a portion of the day (usually to Epcot or DHS) and just wander around. I'll take my laptop and I might work on some stuff while I have a drink and wait for Illuminations. Basically, I just need to disconnect from reality and just being in the parks help me do that.

I go on rides if I have friends in town, or on the rare instances that my Mom or Mr. Keels come to the parks with me.



croach said:


> I skip a lot of rides bc I get self conscience about riding solo - inevitably I end up in someone’s family photo. I don’t mind though bc just strolling around the parks is a good time.



Samesies.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I like the emptiness of rope drop crowds.  But since my Disney World trips are all at least 7 days, I always leave a day or two to sleep in.  For Dark Side 2019, I have two sleep in days, one of which is the day after the half.


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> - inevitably I end up in someone’s family photo. I don’t mind though bc just strolling around the parks is a good time.


I always say this about ride photos, I wonder how many walls or mantels we're on in other people's photos.  It's just funny to think about how many households your face may grace, haha!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I always assumed that I added a touch of class and sophistication to other people's photos as the random solo rider.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m pro rope drop to get rides in, enjoy a relatively empty park and it’s a good time to get family photos done. 

I’m pro post-fireworks because it’s pretty quiet, the wait times are short and it’s my favorite time to take non-people photos. 

I’ve solo’d a lot of rides at night and it can feel a little weird, but it’s not like I’ll see any of these people again. The only time I felt super self-conscious is when I was leaving MK at rope drop and saw a line at the theatre. I didn’t know what it was, but decided to check it out. About 15 minutes later, I learned it was talking Mickey. I was the only one there by myself and it felt a little awkward. Did the meet and greet, but definitely kept the photos to myself.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> I skip a lot of rides bc I get self conscience about riding solo


Same. It's not so bad when the rides offer a single rider line so you can pretend that your family is waiting for you outside or in another car. I LOVE Dumbo and it's a ride that we always go on despite the fact that my kids are adults now. Going on that solo would be really weird.


----------



## Keels

I’m trying to think of the last time I rope-dropped that wasn’t just a trip to France for a mimosa and a ham & cheese croissant ...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> a trip to France for a mimosa and a ham & cheese croissant ...


That sounds so amazing right meow.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> That sounds so amazing right meow.



Like, the minute I typed it - it became all I wanted right now.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> That sounds so *amazing right meow*.


I think you mean it sounds purrrrfect!   I had to "paws" before I sent this!  Gotta love autocorrect.


----------



## cavepig

I'm so glad registration isn't for a bit this go round, I'm waffling on just the marathon, Goofy or 10k & marathon.  I've loved just doing the marathon the 2 times I have, but kind of missed not having another race this past Jan after only doing multiple race weekends for while.  Dopey I've done & not wanting to again yet so at least that's out I'm pretty sure.  Only one early morning is of course great,  no leftover fatigue from the marathon.  I doubt the marathon or Goofy sell out fast, but that 10k might.  No 10k means I can come in later and stay more days after.  Such decisions to make anyone else as conflicted as I for something so far in the future, hahahaha!


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> I'm so glad registration isn't for a bit this go round, I'm waffling on just the marathon, Goofy or 10k & marathon.  I've loved just doing the marathon the 2 times I have, but kind of missed not having another race this past Jan after only doing multiple race weekends for while.  Dopey I've done & not wanting to again yet so at least that's out I'm pretty sure.  Only one early morning is of course great,  no leftover fatigue from the marathon.  I doubt the marathon or Goofy sell out fast, but that 10k might.  No 10k means I can come in later and stay more days after.  Such decisions to make anyone else as conflicted as I for something so far in the future, hahahaha!



Go with the 10k and the full. Those are the two best courses during marathon weekend.


----------



## Keels

I think @mbwhitti and I are committed to Goofy now. But I will change my mind 100 times between now and then. I just know it won’t be Dopey. Don’t @ me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I think @mbwhitti and I are committed to Goofy now. But I will change my mind 100 times between now and then. I just know it won’t be Dopey. Don’t @ me.



Yes you will.


----------



## Princess KP

cavepig said:


> I'm so glad registration isn't for a bit this go round, I'm waffling on just the marathon, Goofy or 10k & marathon.  I've loved just doing the marathon the 2 times I have, but kind of missed not having another race this past Jan after only doing multiple race weekends for while.  Dopey I've done & not wanting to again yet so at least that's out I'm pretty sure.  Only one early morning is of course great,  no leftover fatigue from the marathon.  I doubt the marathon or Goofy sell out fast, but that 10k might.  No 10k means I can come in later and stay more days after.  Such decisions to make anyone else as conflicted as I for something so far in the future, hahahaha!





FFigawi said:


> Go with the 10k and the full. Those are the two best courses during marathon weekend.



I was thinking I would run Goofy but now I don't know! The 10k and full sounds good too. What to do??


----------



## AFwifelife

cavepig said:


> I'm so glad registration isn't for a bit this go round, I'm waffling on just the marathon, Goofy or 10k & marathon.  I've loved just doing the marathon the 2 times I have, but kind of missed not having another race this past Jan after only doing multiple race weekends for while.  Dopey I've done & not wanting to again yet so at least that's out I'm pretty sure.  Only one early morning is of course great,  no leftover fatigue from the marathon.  I doubt the marathon or Goofy sell out fast, but that 10k might.  No 10k means I can come in later and stay more days after.  Such decisions to make anyone else as conflicted as I for something so far in the future, hahahaha!



I say goofy for the extra bling but if you want to spread out the mornings, do 10k then marathon.


----------



## cavepig

Princess KP said:


> I was thinking I would run Goofy but now I don't know! The 10k and full sounds good too. What to do??


Exactly!  The 10k I like better than the half course like @FFigawi said being the 2 best courses, but the Goofy medal would be extra bling like @AFwifelife said. Goofy is more challenging but I know I can do it since I've done Dopey.  I do want to have a redo of the half to full as my Dopey marathon I was sick so that pushes me to Goofy by a smidge, now that I think about it. Typing it out here helps me. thanks all!


----------



## croach

cavepig said:


> Exactly!  The 10k I like better than the half course like @FFigawi said being the 2 best courses, but the Goofy medal would be extra bling like @AFwifelife said. Goofy is more challenging but I know I can do it since I've done Dopey.  I do want to have a redo of the half to full as my Dopey marathon I was sick so that pushes me to Goofy by a smidge, now that I think about it. Typing it out here helps me. thanks all!



Glad we could help........


----------



## mrsg00fy

I’m in the same quandry as many here. I am doing marathon weekend but can’t decide what races to do. The idea of 10k plus full marathon has a lot of appeal and I agree with @FFigawi that those are the better courses.  But then I think that if I did the goofy that 
I can get another shiny object. I love shiny objects.  

The room is booked. And I booked as if I am doing dopey. 

I had a blast finishing the Dopey this year but would like more of my vacation time to be vacation time and not worry about getting enough sleep, watching what I eat and building four days in a row around races. Plus...four cold mornings this year were rough. 

So glad there is more time to think about this.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> I’m in the same quandry as many here. I am doing marathon weekend but can’t decide what races to do. The idea of 10k plus full marathon has a lot of appeal and I agree with @FFigawi that those are the better courses.  But then I think that if I did the goofy that
> I can get another shiny object. I love shiny objects.
> 
> The room is booked. And I booked as if I am doing dopey.
> 
> I had a blast finishing the Dopey this year but would like more of my vacation time to be vacation time and not worry about getting enough sleep, watching what I eat and building four days in a row around races. Plus...four cold mornings this year were rough.
> 
> So glad there is more time to think about this.



YOU BETTER HAVE BOOKED FOR DATW TOO!!!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm pretty set on 10k + marathon, but I'm debating also doing 5k. My first instinct was to do it, because that's when I can wait in super long character lines with no consequences, but ... I'm not sold on missing that much work. The trip as I have it in my head right now means missing 6 days of work... that might be too much for me to miss. Not doing the 5k means missing one less day.


----------



## ZellyB

I've also been back to considering 10k + Marathon.  Original plan was to come in later in the week and thus marathon only was a solid choice.  BUT, now DH, Chris, tells me he has to be back early in the following week due to work constraints, so now maybe we do come in earlier and do the 10K (which I LOVED) and the marathon.  UGH.  I'd planned to stall on registering as well since the marathon won't sell out for a bit, but if we decide to do 10K, then I need to be ready on registration day, I imagine.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> YOU BETTER HAVE BOOKED FOR DATW TOO!!!!!!


Indeed. I’d like to add to the collection. My DATW lanyard is displayed as if it is a medal.



SarahDisney said:


> I'm pretty set on 10k + marathon, but I'm debating also doing 5k. My first instinct was to do it, because that's when I can wait in super long character lines with no consequences, but ... I'm not sold on missing that much work. The trip as I have it in my head right now means missing 6 days of work... that might be too much for me to miss. Not doing the 5k means missing one less day.


Completely understand. I wasn’t a fan of starting the year using 6 vacation days!  Another reason to not do Dopey. Sigh.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> Indeed. I’d like to add to the collection. My DATW lanyard is displayed as if it is a medal.



YES!!! I'm going to do this too!!!!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm going to try the full again with no other races.  Since I got swept last year I want to try again and I figure concentrating on the one race will maximize my chances of success   Plus, that will allow me to fly down on Saturday and with staying a couple days after the race, just use 2 or 3 vacation days.  That way I'll have time off for a cruise later in the year.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> YES!!! I'm going to do this too!!!!


How can we get the lanyards for next year to be the shape and design of a medal?...


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> I'm going to try the full again with no other races.  Since I got swept last year I want to try again and I figure concentrating on the one race will maximize my chances of success   Plus, that will allow me to fly down on Saturday and with staying a couple days after the race, just use 2 or 3 vacation days.  That way I'll have time off for a cruise later in the year.


Awesome, so glad to see you giving the marathon another run!



ZellyB said:


> I'd planned to stall on registering as well since the marathon won't sell out for a bit, but if we decide to do 10K, then I need to be ready on registration day, I imagine.


This for sure! This year we signed up for just the marathon, then thought oh lets add the 10k and it was sold out.  So yeah it's that 10k  that's the clinker to decide! 

But then in the last while I just realized I've always loved the Goofy merch. and didn't buy any when doing Dopey, so this could be Goofy merch. overload!  Another smidge to the Goof for now anyway, haha!


----------



## Chaitali

@cavepig Thanks!  It just seems like unfinished business now, you know?  I feel like I have to give it another try, especially because training went well, I had done my 20 miler, and just had bad luck with the cold, my knee locking up, and having to go to the bathroom multiple times.  Nothing to say that won't happen this time but fingers crossed that things will be better with proper training again.  Though I'm dealing with some tendinitis now   But in the interest of being well when marathon training starts, no running for me until the pain is completely gone.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> How can we get the lanyards for next year to be the shape and design of a medal?...


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> I've also been back to considering 10k + Marathon.  Original plan was to come in later in the week and thus marathon only was a solid choice.  BUT, now DH, Chris, tells me he has to be back early in the following week due to work constraints, so now maybe we do come in earlier and do the 10K (which I LOVED) and the marathon.  UGH.  I'd planned to stall on registering as well since the marathon won't sell out for a bit, but if we decide to do 10K, then I need to be ready on registration day, I imagine.



I know there's not a lot of love for the 1/2 marathon course, but I had a good and pain-free time running the self named Tweedle Dumb challenge [10K and 1/2 marathon].  Easy to train for, ample time for relaxation pre and post races, and an opportunity to cheer on the marathon runners at the BC and Epcot.  I'm simply done with marathons so the choice for me is easy.  But I do love the overall atmosphere of marathon weekend, so that's my plan and I'm sticking with it!  See you at HH on 1/11!


----------



## rteetz

Now everyone has me contemplating what to do... I thought maybe Goofy but I like to 10K too and I like bling and I don't know... These decisions are hard!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Now everyone has me contemplating what to do... I thought maybe Goofy but I like to 10K too and I like bling and I don't know... These decisions are hard!



Or you can come spectate the 10K and hand out booze with meeeeeeeeeee ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Or you can come spectate the 10K and hand out booze with meeeeeeeeeee ...


Another solid option...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Or you can come spectate the 10K and hand out booze with meeeeeeeeeee ...


True!  I’m not staying at bwv this time so booze handing out is much more limited!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> True!  I’m not staying at bwv this time so booze handing out is much more limited!



Where are y'all staying this time?


----------



## lhermiston

I’m in for Dopey. Gotta do it at least once, I think. 

Two questions:

1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?

2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?


----------



## CDKG

Since everyone is discussing which races they will be signing up for next month, I'm in for the 5k and marathon. I know everyone seems to prefer the 10k course, but I'm a Pluto girl and can't pass up the Pluto medal! Plus, the World Showcase has got to be my favorite place at WDW. 

The marathon will be my first. I never thought I would be ready to commit to a full, but if I ever did, it would be at Disney! The cancellations of the Disneyland races was my opportunity to finally attend marathon weekend (and I'm not getting any younger) so 2019 is the year!


----------



## lhermiston

P.S. With this conversation in mind, once registration opens, I’ll try to have a excel sheet to track who is doing what, where they are staying, etc. 

I’ll also try to do a “goals” question (probably a future Sunday’s are for Disney) so we can track and compare in December.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’m in for Dopey. Gotta do it at least once, I think.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?
> 
> 2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?



1. You run through World Showcase, around Boardwalk & Beach/Yacht, and then finish going through Epcot again. Great scenery and surroundings. 

2. She'll be along Beach Club with a cooler full of beer & mimosas. Be on the left side.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?
> 
> 2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?


The 10K is just fun. You do have the kind of boring out and back on the highway at the start but they usually have a decent amount of characters on that stretch. Running by the Epcot resorts are a ton of fun and then of course running through Epcot.


----------



## DreamRunner1

DH and I are planning on doing Dopey. He’s done two before and I’m excited for my first!  You all are making me so excited


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> I’m in for Dopey. Gotta do it at least once, I think.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?
> 
> 2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?





FFigawi said:


> 1. You run through World Showcase, around Boardwalk & Beach/Yacht, and then finish going through Epcot again. Great scenery and surroundings.
> 
> 2. She'll be along Beach Club with a cooler full of beer & mimosas. Be on the left side.



Yup. I'll probably be in the little seating area behind Hurricane Hannah's underneath the Shipwreck as you head back towards Epcot. That may be the easiest place to get to from BCV.


----------



## lhermiston

Are the torches lit in the world showcase for the 5k and 10k?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Are the torches lit in the world showcase for the 5k and 10k?


Of course!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Of course!



Rad. I've been tempted to watch videos of the 5k, 10k and half courses, but I've decided I want to be surprised.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Rad. I've been tempted to watch videos of the 5k, 10k and half courses, but I've decided I want to be surprised.


Even though I have now run them all I always will watch videos because it "hypes" me up. Its hard for me to find videos I haven't watched now because I have watched so many. I think that also proves I have too much time on my hands....


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Even though I have now run them all I always will watch videos because it "hypes" me up. Its hard for me to find videos I haven't watched now because I have watched so many. I think that also proves I have too much time on my hands....



Oh, I'm sure I'll watch plenty AFTER I run them. I'd compare it to Wishes, IllumiNations, etc. I really wanted to watch them beforehand to get my timing down for photos, but I wanted to experience those shows for the first time in person, not over a screen.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Rad. I've been tempted to watch videos of the 5k, 10k and half courses, but I've decided I want to be surprised.



The 5K is the same as the first half of the 10K.

And I"ll save you the suspense ... the half sucks and is REALLY tight for a few miles after you leave MK and is a LOT of highway.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> The 5K is the same as the first half of the 10K.
> 
> And I"ll save you the suspense ... the half sucks and is REALLY tight for a few miles after you leave MK and is a LOT of highway.



GASP! Are you saying every mile *isn't* magic??


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> And I"ll save you the suspense ... the half sucks and is REALLY tight for a few miles after you leave MK and is a LOT of highway.


Agreed. The WDW/Princess Half course could use an update...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Agreed. The WDW/Princess Half course could use an update...



Well, they TRIED to update Princess by skipping running through the Castle a couple of years ago!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

In the past my long runs for a half always managed to quash any thought of attempting a full.  But this time it's different.  I'm still thinking about it.  

Part of me says just run the full.  Good enough, right?  But another part of me says go for Goofy since I think it would be awesome to have both a Mickey Mouse medal and a Goofy medal.  But yet another part of me says that if you're going to run Goofy, what's another 5K and 10K?  So, I'm reasonably certain that if I sign up for the full, I'm at least throwing Goofy into the mix as well.  At the very least, I'm reasonably certain if I ever do attempt a marathon, I'm attempting it at Walt Disney World for the first time.


----------



## CDKG

Sleepless Knight said:


> In the past my long runs for a half always managed to quash any thought of attempting a full.  But this time it's different.  I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Part of me says just run the full.  Good enough, right?  But another part of me says go for Goofy since I think it would be awesome to have both a Mickey Mouse medal and a Goofy medal.  But yet another part of me says that if you're going to run Goofy, what's another 5K and 10K?  So, I'm reasonably certain that if I sign up for the full, I'm at least throwing Goofy into the mix as well.  At the very least, I'm reasonably certain if I ever do attempt a marathon, I'm attempting it at Walt Disney World for the first time.


As tempting as Goofy and Dopey are, I believe in setting myself up for success. For me, that means "just" the marathon (my first). It will either be a one-and-done (which I am perfectly okay with) or a precursor to Dopey 2020.

That being said, everyone is different. Many people have successfully run Dopey for their first marathon. You need to decide what's best for you.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Where are y'all staying this time?



AKV in a 1 Bedroom Value.  Needed to use the points I've ignored for a bit!  



lhermiston said:


> GASP! Are you saying every mile *isn't* magic??



They didn't say if it was good or evil magic.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Now everyone has me contemplating what to do... I thought maybe Goofy but I like to 10K too and I like bling and I don't know... These decisions are hard!


Glad I could start this to have your decision be hard to, hahaha!  Glad I'm no the only one who can't decide.



lhermiston said:


> I’m in for Dopey. Gotta do it at least once, I think.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?
> 
> 2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?


Like others said Once you get past the boring first half on the road it's all Epcot and the resorts. I just love running on the boardwalk especially when it's dark which makes it different than the marathon when you get to it. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> They didn't say if it was good or evil magic.


Haha evil magic miles!  Your quote needs to go on a shirt, might save that for an outfit idea!


----------



## DreamRunner1

Sleepless Knight said:


> In the past my long runs for a half always managed to quash any thought of attempting a full.  But this time it's different.  I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Part of me says just run the full.  Good enough, right?  But another part of me says go for Goofy since I think it would be awesome to have both a Mickey Mouse medal and a Goofy medal.  But yet another part of me says that if you're going to run Goofy, what's another 5K and 10K?  So, I'm reasonably certain that if I sign up for the full, I'm at least throwing Goofy into the mix as well.  At the very least, I'm reasonably certain if I ever do attempt a marathon, I'm attempting it at Walt Disney World for the first time.



This is EXACTLY how I feel about it. I’ve done all the Dark Side Half’s, the Light Side half, two Avengers half’s and several local Chicago ones. DH has done all those plus WDW marathon once and Dopey twice. 

I’ve always wanted to run a marathon and I figure it might as well be Disney, just in case I don’t want to do one ever again!  I honestly think I’m most concerned about the full after the half. I figure the 5 and 10 are more just ‘warm ups’. 

See you at Dark Side!


----------



## Nole95

If I were going back next year, I would probably do the 10K and full.  The half course is the absolute worse.  If not for the short stint through MK, it would be the worst half marathon course I run.  The whole course is just plain boring.

The 10K this year was a blast.  As others pointed out, you get lots of Epcot time as well as the Boardwalk.  Loved getting that 6:30am beer this year as I ran around the Boardwalk.  It really is a fun race.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> I’m in for Dopey. Gotta do it at least once, I think.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?



1. I guess I'm in the minority, the 10K is my least favorite since the 1st 3 miles are all on the highway/overpass/off-ramp areas. Once we get into Epcot it's terrific! I love the crowd around the BW/YC/BC resorts. I just there was a route that got us in the park sooner. I understand that a longer race, like the Half, needs to use up a lot of highway but half of the 10K (especially entirely at the beginning) being on the highway makes it less enjoyable. But that's me. YMMV.



lhermiston said:


> 2. Where do I have to be to get booze handed to me by @Keels?



2. Within arms reach of Keels would be my guess!


----------



## lhermiston

Marathon weekend kicks off in 300 days and registration is barely a month away!


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> Marathon weekend kicks off in 300 days and registration is barely a month away!



Maybe


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Maybe



Maybe?


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> Maybe?



I guess if you have to explain the joke it’s not a good joke. I was just referencing the Wine and Dine fiasco because as @Keels would say “I am a jerk, but I’m your all’s jerk”.

Back to the shadows.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I guess if you have to explain the joke it’s not a good joke. I was just referencing the Wine and Dine fiasco because as @Keels would say “I am a jerk, but I’m your all’s jerk”.
> 
> Back to the shadows.



Y’all’s jerk. Y’all’s.


----------



## Ariel484

croach said:


> Maybe


I got your joke.


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> Maybe





croach said:


> I guess if you have to explain the joke it’s not a good joke. I was just referencing the Wine and Dine fiasco because as @Keels would say “I am a jerk, but I’m your all’s jerk”.
> 
> Back to the shadows.





Keels said:


> Y’all’s jerk. Y’all’s.



I got it, too, but you lose points by making @Keels correct your y'all.  Dude, you're from Virginia, you know how to say it right!


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> I got it, too, but you lose points by making @Keels correct your y'all.  Dude, you're from Virginia, you know how to say it right!



Fair enough. I will own this mistake.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Fair enough. I will own this mistake.



Now I’m really buying a lottery ticket today ...


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Now I’m really buying a lottery ticket today ...



Hope you win. Marathon weekend is on Keels! Free parking for everyone!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Hope you win. Marathon weekend is on Keels! Free parking for everyone!



I won’t be able to buy my G6 if I have to pay for all that parking.


----------



## ZellyB

If I win the lottery, I'll buy a house in Golden Oak and host a runDisser party there.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> If I win the lottery, I'll buy a house in Golden Oak and host a runDisser party there.


Now we’re talking!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> If I win the lottery, I'll buy a house in Golden Oak and host a runDisser party there.



I look forward to seeing how you furnish my bedroom!!!!


----------



## Princess KP

ZellyB said:


> If I win the lottery, I'll buy a house in Golden Oak and host a runDisser party there.


Do we have to pay for parking?


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I look forward to seeing how you furnish my bedroom!!!!



Your wish will be our command.  



Princess KP said:


> Do we have to pay for parking?



I'll just hire limos to bring everyone to the house.  I'll be mega rich after all.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Your wish will be our command.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just hire limos to bring everyone to the house.  I'll be mega rich after all.



OR HELICOPTERS.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> OR HELICOPTERS.



Perhaps I should just tell Disney to run an exclusive gondola run over to my house.  Only those individuals on the guest list may board!


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> Your wish will be our command.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just hire limos to bring everyone to the house.  I'll be mega rich after all.



Can we bring our dogs?


----------



## Keels

On second thought, I’m just going to buy the Beach Club and make it my private year-round residence.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> On second thought, I’m just going to buy the Beach Club and make it my private year-round residence.



Any chance you'll have a room available for me marathon weekend? If I keep freaking myself out about missing work, I'll only need it for 3-4 nights...


----------



## lhermiston

If I win the lottery (that I don’t play), I’m buying all of the bungalows at Poly.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> On second thought, I’m just going to buy the Beach Club and make it my private year-round residence.





lhermiston said:


> If I win the lottery (that I don’t play), I’m buying all of the bungalows at Poly.



See?  Now we are talking!


----------



## ZellyB

PCFriar80 said:


> Can we bring our dogs?



Awwww!  This reminds me of my lab who we lost a few years ago.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> On second thought, I’m just going to buy the Beach Club and make it my private year-round residence.


Ooooh can I get a room for Marathon Weekend?


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> If I win the lottery (that I don’t play), I’m buying all of the bungalows at Poly.



Seconded


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Seconded



Or, at minimum, a couch in the lobby ...


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Or, at minimum, a couch in the lobby ...



Still the Poly so yeah I’m good there too.


----------



## KingLlama

I'd be happy just to sleep inside one of the pianos at Jellyrolls.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Ooooh can I get a room for Marathon Weekend?


Me too... I won't even be picky about the view. 

Also- great call @Keels on going to Hogwarts. Can never go wrong. 
(The trailer for the new Fantastic Beasts movie has me all excited. Long live everything Potter!)


----------



## croach

run.minnie.miles said:


> Me too... I won't even be picky about the view.
> 
> Also- great call @Keels on going to Hogwarts. Can never go wrong.
> (The trailer for the new Fantastic Beasts movie has me all excited. Long live everything Potter!)



There appears to be a lot of Dumbledore in the movie and that can only be a good thing!


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> I'm pretty set on 10k + marathon, but I'm debating also doing 5k. My first instinct was to do it, because that's when I can wait in super long character lines with no consequences, but ... I'm not sold on missing that much work. The trip as I have it in my head right now means missing 6 days of work... that might be too much for me to miss. Not doing the 5k means missing one less day.


I'm with you. I'm absolutely in for the 10K and full, but do I want to deal with the extra costs of the 5K? IDK. Truthfully, I'll likely stay the extra night, regardless, so that part may be moot. But the extra registration fee? Meh...



lhermiston said:


> 1. What does everyone like about the 10k course, since it appears to be a favorite?


For me, it's return on investment: I spend enough time out there that I feel like I (mostly) get my money's worth. I feel a bit shortchanged with the 5K, despite taking an hour and half to complete it lol!


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Also- great call @Keels on going to Hogwarts. Can never go wrong.
> (The trailer for the new Fantastic Beasts movie has me all excited. Long live everything Potter!)





croach said:


> There appears to be a lot of Dumbledore in the movie and that can only be a good thing!



Along with seeing more Jude Law as Dumbledore, I'm looking forward to an explanation of how people are apparating into Hogwarts.


----------



## SarahDisney

Can we please stop spoiling the Fantastic Beasts trailer? I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

croach said:


> There appears to be a lot of Dumbledore in the movie and that can only be a good thing!





FFigawi said:


> Along with seeing more Jude Law as Dumbledore, I'm looking forward to an explanation of how people are apparating into Hogwarts.



I was really surprised when Jude Law was announced as Dumbledore, but now I am so excited. I agree- there is never enough Dumblebore! (Except for 1 scene in HP4 when he freaks out on HP asking if he put his name in the GoF. I hate that scene.)

Good point on the apparation in/out. I didn't really put that together in the trailer, but you're right. Maybe that protection was put in place afterward?
(ETA, I need to consult my "Hogwarts: A History" on this. My inner-Hermione is disappointed.)



SarahDisney said:


> Can we please stop spoiling the Fantastic Beasts trailer? I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.



Girl. Get a move on! (Also, there is not much to spoil...)


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Can we please stop spoiling the Fantastic Beasts trailer? I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.



Click here


----------



## Desdemona924

run.minnie.miles said:


> Good point on the apparation in/out. I didn't really put that together in the trailer, but you're right. Maybe that protection was put in place afterward?
> (ETA, I need to consult my "Hogwarts: A History" on this. My inner-Hermione is disappointed.)



This is what I said when people freaked out!


----------



## SarahDisney

You may resume your conversations.

I'm just going to sit here and try to get work done and not watch the trailer again and again.

When do tickets go on sale?


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Along with seeing more Jude Law as Dumbledore, I'm looking forward to an explanation of how people are apparating into Hogwarts.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> As tempting as Goofy and Dopey are, I believe in setting myself up for success. For me, that means "just" the marathon (my first). It will either be a one-and-done (which I am perfectly okay with) or a precursor to Dopey 2020.
> 
> That being said, everyone is different. Many people have successfully run Dopey for their first marathon. You need to decide what's best for you.


I completely understand that.  It's taken me years to work myself up to even thinking about a marathon this seriously.  The decision to run Goofy or Dopey has more to do with going out of my possibly only marathon in a blaze of glory.



DreamRunner1 said:


> This is EXACTLY how I feel about it. I’ve done all the Dark Side Half’s, the Light Side half, two Avengers half’s and several local Chicago ones. DH has done all those plus WDW marathon once and Dopey twice.
> 
> I’ve always wanted to run a marathon and I figure it might as well be Disney, just in case I don’t want to do one ever again!  I honestly think I’m most concerned about the full after the half. I figure the 5 and 10 are more just ‘warm ups’.
> 
> See you at Dark Side!


I couldn't say that I've always wanted to run a marathon.  In many ways it did not interest me at all until this year.  But I've always said if I ever run a marathon I will either run the Walt Disney World full or some random marathon where finishing guarantees me being in a Star Wars film.  I don't care if I'm wearing stormtrooper armor and my face was never seen in the movie.  Like you, I'm most concerned about the full after the half.  Everything else will be something I've done before and know how to handle with proper preparation.


----------



## huskies90

CDKG said:


> I never thought I would be ready to commit to a full, but if I ever did, it would be at Disney!





Sleepless Knight said:


> In the past my long runs for a half always managed to quash any thought of attempting a full.  At the very least, I'm reasonably certain if I ever do attempt a marathon, I'm attempting it at Walt Disney World for the first time.



I totally agree!! When I am out doing a typical run (usually 6 or 7 miles), the thought of doing 26 makes me . But I also agree that if I ever did a marathon, it would be the Disney marathon and since I am turning 50 this year, it better be sooner than later!! I would prefer to just do the full but my wife and 2 college aged daughters are doing the half and I would like to run with them so most likely, I will be doing the Goofy – half with them and full by myself. While adding the 5k and 10k would not be too difficult, I have little desire to get up at 3AM four straight mornings so for now, I am ruling out Dopey.

Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?



I've never gone into a marathon with this mindset, and I would not recommend it. The point of most marathon training plans is to get you physically prepared to get to the finish line. You need the extended time on your feet in order to do so. Not necessarily 22 miles, but you need the continuous hours on your feet. Signing up for the full knowing you can't complete the training doesn't seem wise to me. I'm sure you could survive and make it through the full - many people who ran the full after the 2017 half got cancelled finished - but it's not setting you up for a very fun day. A first marathon should be fun and exciting and something you look forward to conquering, not something you hope to make it through by intentionally under training. If you know already you can't find the time to get your long runs in, I'd seriously reconsider signing up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

huskies90 said:


> I totally agree!! When I am out doing a typical run (usually 6 or 7 miles), the thought of doing 26 makes me . But I also agree that if I ever did a marathon, it would be the Disney marathon and since I am turning 50 this year, it better be sooner than later!! I would prefer to just do the full but my wife and 2 college aged daughters are doing the half and I would like to run with them so most likely, I will be doing the Goofy – half with them and full by myself. While adding the 5k and 10k would not be too difficult, I have little desire to get up at 3AM four straight mornings so for now, I am ruling out Dopey.
> 
> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?


This is why the @DopeyBadger plans intrigue me.  I see a path to finishing a full that does not involve 5-6 hour training runs multiple every 2 weeks. I think I can live with multiple long runs every week that prepare me for the time on my feet without keeping me on my feet excessively.


----------



## AFwifelife

Sleepless Knight said:


> This is why the @DopeyBadger plans intrigue me.  I see a path to finishing a full that does not involve 5-6 hour training runs multiple every 2 weeks. I think I can live with multiple long runs every week that prepare me for the time on my feet without keeping me on my feet excessively.



The Non-Runner’s Marathon Trainer has a max of 18 miles. Their training plan has you run 4 days a week.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> Along with seeing more Jude Law as Dumbledore, I'm looking forward to an explanation of how people are apparating into Hogwarts.



Good question - Dumbledoe and Harry did it in the Half Bolld Prince movie too. Can no one respect canon!


----------



## croach

huskies90 said:


> I totally agree!! When I am out doing a typical run (usually 6 or 7 miles), the thought of doing 26 makes me . But I also agree that if I ever did a marathon, it would be the Disney marathon and since I am turning 50 this year, it better be sooner than later!! I would prefer to just do the full but my wife and 2 college aged daughters are doing the half and I would like to run with them so most likely, I will be doing the Goofy – half with them and full by myself. While adding the 5k and 10k would not be too difficult, I have little desire to get up at 3AM four straight mornings so for now, I am ruling out Dopey.
> 
> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?



I’d agree with @FFigawi that you couid be setting yourself up for a very long day but that doesn’t mean it can’t be done. I personally wouldn’t want to do that way but different strokes and all. The one thing I’d say is to slow your pace down from your half pace and that may allow to run further. Why burn it all out half way. Also consider a run/walk plan that you adopt from the beginning of the race - say walk every water stop. Good luck!


----------



## ZellyB

Regarding training for a marathon, I don’t think it’s necessary to do multiple training runs of 20+ miles, but it is important to spend a sufficient number of hours on your feet and moving. Also don’t be fooled by the Dopeybadger plans not including 20+ Mile runs, he bases his plans based on time not miles per se. so your long runs are run much slower than race pace and for a long period of time, thus time spent running may well be the same even if you cover less distance on a single run. 
I would at least be sure I’ve done a run of at least 16 -18 before a marathon. 

You’d likely finish the race but it just wouldn’t be as enjoyable as it would be if you were fully trained. And a full is a whole different beast than a half. It may be twice the distance but feels exponentially more than that.


----------



## jennamfeo

croach said:


> Good question - Dumbledoe and Harry did it in the Half Bolld Prince movie too. Can no one respect canon!


In the the film adaptation of _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_, Harry and Dumbledore Apparated at the Astronomy Tower, although it is said that no one can Apparate or Disapparate within Hogwarts. Harry mentioned it to Dumbledore, to which Dumbledore replied, "Well, being me has its privileges"


----------



## croach

jennamfeo said:


> In the the film adaptation of _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_, Harry and Dumbledore Apparated at the Astronomy Tower, although it is said that no one can Apparate or Disapparate within Hogwarts. Harry mentioned it to Dumbledore, to which Dumbledore replied, "Well, being me has its privileges"



Yeah I was wondering if maybe the excuse there was he could take down the defenses lomg enough for them to do that. Seems like a lot of work though. I will say in the trailer, they apparate on to the bridge which is kind of outside the ground??? Overthinking that??


----------



## lhermiston

huskies90 said:


> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons. Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way? Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep. Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?



Can it be done, based on your hypothetical pace? Yeah. Especially with a good corral placement. 

But, I agree with @FFigawi, I don’t think it’d be much fun. I did the non-runners marathon plan twiceand topped out at 20 miles. I’m fortunate to have an accommodating family who could make that happen for me. I also had an 18 mile run, which, when you get to those lengths - what’s the difference when it comes to time commitment?

Ultimately, there are a lot of different runners, styles, approaches, etc. both on this forum and in Disney. Find what works for you and have enjoy yourself.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> I've never gone into a marathon with this mindset, and I would not recommend it.


Thank you all for replying. I am glad I asked the question because I was worried about how I was considering approaching it. And it’s great to get feedback from the experts.

A few points - First, I am not a couch potato and run regularly. Even if I did this method, I would most likely be able to run further than 13 miles. I’ve just never tried to go further. But the last half I ran I finished strong with my last 2 miles my fastest - both under 8 min/mile. So I know I could go further at that pace. Second - is the concern is being on my feet? Even at that pace I would finish in around 5 hours with the last 3 walking. I am sure there will be many on the course finishing after. The idea of walking it in is specifically so I am not pushing myself and trying to run longer. Making it a more enjoyable day



croach said:


> I’d agree with @FFigawi that you couid be setting yourself up for a very long day but that doesn’t mean it can’t be done. I personally wouldn’t want to do that way but different strokes and all. The one thing I’d say is to slow your pace down from your half pace and that may allow to run further. Why burn it all out half way. Also consider a run/walk plan that you adopt from the beginning of the race - say walk every water stop.


I’ve been intrigued with slowing down and/or stopping and/or doing the run/walk after reading about it on this forum. I’ve tried it on some of my long runs and I find it doesn’t really help me. I am better getting into a groove a keeping a pace. I actually think I’d have a shorter day running at my pace til I don’t want to run anymore and then leisurely walk it in.

Based on your opinions, will definitely try to get a few longer runs in. Maybe a 15+ miles. I doubt I’ll do 22 miles. But at least going out and trying it once or twice makes sense.


----------



## LSUlakes

POT question that I think I asked before but I cant recall where or when... So lets say you wait to register for the marathon after POT deadline on October 9th (I think). Lets say a run a race on October 20 and register as soon as race results are posted, would I be allowed to post the result from that race, or I still need to have a race that was run before October 9th? 

I want to say before the POT deadline is what I recall but not 100% sure... I doubt the marathon sales out, so the other question is how late does registration stay open?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> POT question that I think I asked before but I cant recall where or when... So lets say you wait to register for the marathon after POT deadline on October 9th (I think). Lets say a run a race on October 20 and register as soon as race results are posted, would I be allowed to post the result from that race, or I still need to have a race that was run before October 9th?
> 
> I want to say before the POT deadline is what I recall but not 100% sure... I doubt the marathon sales out, so the other question is how late does registration stay open?


I believe Keels answered and said the POT has to be before that deadline date no matter when you register. 

The marathon could be open until a week or so before the race. It depends on when they want to close it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons. Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way? Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep. Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?





Sleepless Knight said:


> This is why the @DopeyBadger plans intrigue me.  I see a path to finishing a full that does not involve 5-6 hour training runs multiple every 2 weeks. I think I can live with multiple long runs every week that prepare me for the time on my feet without keeping me on my feet excessively.





ZellyB said:


> Also don’t be fooled by the Dopeybadger plans not including 20+ Mile runs, he bases his plans based on time not miles per se. so your long runs are run much slower than race pace and for a long period of time, thus time spent running may well be the same even if you cover less distance on a single run.
> I would at least be sure I’ve done a run of at least 16 -18 before a marathon.



I write custom plans based on your current fitness, history, time available to train, etc.  It's custom to you and your life.  From there, I use my training philosophies to mold a training plan around you.  One of the key training philosophies that I follow is a max training run (if continuous run) of 150 minutes (I'm still working on finding a max run/walk duration but I found 180 min to be successful at marathon weekend).  So that means the max run (150 min) might be 20 miles for a 3:00 marathoner, or 12 miles for a 5:45 marathoner.  But since my training philosophy is based on current relative fitness and duration, then I believe many of my runners I coach are doing the same training load (regardless of whether they are a 3:00 marathoner or 5:45 marathoner).  So for a person who runs a HM in a 8:15 min/mile, that would be 16 miles.

 

LR pace for someone with a 1:48 HM fitness is a 9:18 min/mile.  150 minutes of a 9:18 min/mile is 16.12 miles.  Thus, the limit of 16 miles.  The plan certainly doesn't end at the long run though.  I prefer to limit the long run to 25-30% of the total mileage of the week.  So if 16 miles represents 25% of weekly mileage, then the scheduled mileage for the week would be 64 miles.  I set a limit of 35% as the long run from the total weekly mileage.  If the time available to train doesn't allow a cap of 35%, then I lower the max run from 150 minutes to fit your availability.  And on and on it goes from there.

But as @ZellyB says, "don't be fooled".  Don't misunderstand that my plans are easy by maxing at 150 minutes (which for some is 12 miles).  Because the total training load can be (but doesn't have to be) quite high.  But it's kept at 80% easy and thus makes it accomplishable.

My ideas might seem odd, but they're based on the ideas of many well known running coaches like Hansons, Jack Daniels, Gaudette, and Lydiard.

Here's some info if you're interested: How I write a Custom Training Plan and TESTIMONIALS:  2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018 (updated 3/11/18)

Look through the testimonials and you're bound to find someone of a similar pace and you can see what they did in their custom plan.  By no means does that mean you would do the same exact thing, because at the end of the day it's custom to you.  I once wrote a 4 day plan, maxed at 14 miles, and the person set a PR of almost 90 min on their 3rd marathon (but first with me).  So no matter who you are or what your availability is, I can help.

As for the plan to run HM pace until you can't and then just walk it in, I'd highly recommend not doing that.  The marathon is a special beast and you're likely to be very humbled by the inability to walk at any pace resembling normal walking if you go HM pace through the first half.  From personal experience, I did my first marathon very undertrained (hey look this marathon-thing is only $10 more than the HM, but twice the distance.  What a deal??!?!).  I ran that first half like you plan in 2:05 (like HM pace for my fitness at the time).  The second half took me 2:50 and was VERY painful.  I had to be helped into the car after the race was over.  It was a miserable experience (never doing a marathon again!).  But doing the training I did in Spring 2015 (my first like I do now), was a 42 min marathon PR of 3:38 (and HM PR, 10k PR, and nearly 5k PR).  Best marathon experience ever!  Being well trained and having a solid strategy made the experience so more enjoyable.


----------



## croach

huskies90 said:


> Thank you all for replying. I am glad I asked the question because I was worried about how I was considering approaching it. And it’s great to get feedback from the experts.
> 
> A few points - First, I am not a couch potato and run regularly. Even if I did this method, I would most likely be able to run further than 13 miles. I’ve just never tried to go further. But the last half I ran I finished strong with my last 2 miles my fastest - both under 8 min/mile. So I know I could go further at that pace. Second - is the concern is being on my feet? Even at that pace I would finish in around 5 hours with the last 3 walking. I am sure there will be many on the course finishing after. The idea of walking it in is specifically so I am not pushing myself and trying to run longer. Making it a more enjoyable day
> 
> 
> I’ve been intrigued with slowing down and/or stopping and/or doing the run/walk after reading about it on this forum. I’ve tried it on some of my long runs and I find it doesn’t really help me. I am better getting into a groove a keeping a pace. I actually think I’d have a shorter day running at my pace til I don’t want to run anymore and then leisurely walk it in.
> 
> Based on your opinions, will definitely try to get a few longer runs in. Maybe a 15+ miles. I doubt I’ll do 22 miles. But at least going out and trying it once or twice makes sense.



I’ve had good results with planned walking breaks in races that I’m doing as “fun” runs. It gives my legs a brief break and has greatly reduced soreness the following days. One things for sure in running though - there’s no shortage of people who will tell how you should do it - you just have figure what works for you and stick with the plan. I’d never consider running a marathon seriously without 20-23 milers but that’s me. Others have success doing it differently. It is truly the cliche of an experiment of one.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> So for a person who runs a HM in a 8:15 min/mile, that would be 16 miles.


I’ve seen your posts before and they always seem to confuse the heck out of me. At my pace I need to be able to run 16 miles? I am pretty sure I can do that.



DopeyBadger said:


> As for the plan to run HM pace until you can't and then just walk it in, I'd highly recommend not doing that.  The marathon is a special beast and you're likely to be very humbled by the inability to walk at any pace resembling normal walking if you go HM pace through the first half.  From personal experience, I did my first marathon very undertrained (hey look this marathon-thing is only $10 more than the HM, but twice the distance.  What a deal??!?!).  I ran that first half like you plan in 2:05 (like HM pace for my fitness at the time).  The second half took me 2:50 and was VERY painful.  I had to be helped into the car after the race was over.  It was a miserable experience (never doing a marathon again!).  But doing the training I did in Spring 2015 (my first like I do now), was a 42 min marathon PR of 3:38 (and HM PR, 10k PR, and nearly 5k PR).  Best marathon experience ever!  Being well trained and having a solid strategy made the experience so more enjoyable.


Well, you are like the 6th person to discourage this strategy so I am glad I asked and will now just need to find time to do longer runs before January or at least find a way to run/walk at a slower pace. I am sure I will be ready and will finish. But if it turns out to be a terrible experience and a one and done, oh well. I would be ok with that too. It’s a Disney marathon!! You get to run thru the parks and you can stop and take pictures with characters. How terrible can it be?


----------



## lhermiston

huskies90 said:


> Well, you are like the 6th person to discourage this strategy so I am glad I asked and will now just need to find time to do longer runs before January or at least find a way to run/walk at a slower pace. I am sure I will be ready and will finish. But if it turns out to be a terrible experience and a one and done, oh well. I would be ok with that too. It’s a Disney marathon!! You get to run thru the parks and you can stop and take pictures with characters. How terrible can it be?



Talk to us when you hit ESPN Zone.


----------



## huskies90

lhermiston said:


> Talk to us when you hit ESPN Zone.


I really have no idea what that means


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> I really have no idea what that means



Oh, you will ... as if hitting the wall at 20 miles isn't bad enough, wait until you're zig-zagging around the most boring part of property that Disney has to offer.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> Oh, you will ... as if hitting the wall at 20 miles isn't bad enough, wait until you're zig-zagging around the most boring part of property that Disney has to offer.


Ahhh, got it!! @lhermiston is referring to the ESPN Wide World of Sports. Not the ESPN Zone on the Boardwalk which is not on the course. 

Yeah, that part of the race does not look fun


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> I’ve seen your posts before and they always seem to confuse the heck out of me. At my pace I need to be able to run 16 miles? I am pretty sure I can do that.



And that's a failure on my part then.  As a researcher in the science field, one of my top priorities is always making my knowledge accessible to others.  So if I failed to explain something so that it makes sense to you, then by all means ask me questions.  Because I want to help you as best I can.  People PM me questions all the time.  My top PMs with other people have 512, 353, 245, and 237 posts and that's just on my page one.  So feel free to ask away if something I said was confusing.

To the second part, yes.  If I were to write you a training plan, then 80% of the training would be at a 9:18 min/mile or slower.  And that your longest run in training would be 16 miles at 9:18 min/mile.  That 16 miler would likely occur twice near the end of the plan.  The peak week would have at least 45 miles in it (or about 7-8 hours of training).


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> I totally agree!! When I am out doing a typical run (usually 6 or 7 miles), the thought of doing 26 makes me . But I also agree that if I ever did a marathon, it would be the Disney marathon and since I am turning 50 this year, it better be sooner than later!! I would prefer to just do the full but my wife and 2 college aged daughters are doing the half and I would like to run with them so most likely, I will be doing the Goofy – half with them and full by myself. While adding the 5k and 10k would not be too difficult, I have little desire to get up at 3AM four straight mornings so for now, I am ruling out Dopey.
> 
> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?


 
My only add to all this is walking uses different muscles and if you plan/think you'll do much walking (even if not till the 2nd half) I would definintly train with some walking. It uses different muscles and can be just as taxing on you, especially if you are already running low on steam or at least in my experience it is.  I was doing Dopey in 2016 and got terribly sick the night before the marathon so had to walk much of the marathon, it was hard & my shins killed.  I had actually trained with some run/walk due to piriformis syndrome but it wasn't for continuous walking, it was the Galloway 30 sec. walk breaks.  Anyway, my thing is respect the walk just as much as the run if you plan on doing it that way


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Talk to us when you hit ESPN Zone.



Hahahaha!!!! No kidding!!!

For me, that stretch between ESPN and HS is the low point and most mentally grueling stretch...   (especially where they play 'Don't Stop Believin' on endless loop ==> EVIL)
...but when I actually get into HS, that feeling is flipped 180-deg. It's all (still about 4 miles at that point) rainbows and unicorns!!!


----------



## KingLlama

huskies90 said:


> I’ve seen your posts before and they always seem to confuse the heck out of me.



If I had a dollar for every time someone has said this to me....


----------



## cavepig

Call me crazy but I like ESPN Wide World of Sports, it's mesmerizing!  All the turns though aren't ideal but at least there's stuff to look at and good characters  But yet it feels so good to leave it behind.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

(I need to preface my comment by saying I have NOT run a marathon yet. Next January will be my 1st.)

I think the most challenging/rewarding part of racing is the training. That's what makes signing up for a race difficult, but the result of running the actual race a celebration. For my 1st half, the 13.1 miles on race day was not the hardest part, it was getting out for those long runs- and the completion of those training runs was SO satisfying. Crossing the finish line isn't just a celebration of completing the distance that day, it's a celebration of all of the hard work leading up to that moment.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> And that's a failure on my part then.  As a researcher in the science field, one of my top priorities is always making my knowledge accessible to others.  So if I failed to explain something so that it makes sense to you, then by all means ask me questions.  Because I want to help you as best I can.  People PM me questions all the time.  My top PMs with other people have 512, 353, 245, and 237 posts and that's just on my page one.  So feel free to ask away if something I said was confusing.


Well, when I started this RunDisney thing, I was told there would be no math!! 

Actually, I am half kidding. I totally respect the science of running and I am sure if i got into it, it would be fascinating for me, too. I respect everything you have done on these boards and I am sure others have gained a tremendous amount of confidence and love for the sport thanks to your guidance.

I have always been of the mindset of just being in shape. My "training plans" for people who ask me how I am in such good shape at (almost) 50 years old has always been to just get your rear-end outside and start running!!  For folks I have informally worked with, I say it takes about 60 days of doing it consistently 3-4 days a week. If you can get over that hump, the running endorphins start to kick in and you start to get excited about going out to run as opposed to dreading it. I have found people really struggle to get over that hump so a formal training plan to be successful makes a ton of sense.

But that is why I have run for so many years. I love my runs. I love being outside and the time to myself.  I have never thought of it as training. Dedicating time is always tough in the busy worlds we live in. The time dedication as well as my size - I am 6' 1" and over 200 lbs, are the main reasons why I have shied away from doing longer marathon length runs.

I have never really "trained" for any of the races I've done with the longest being a half marathon so, yes, I think I need to do something to better prepare me for the race in January. I will most likely push myself to get out early on a few weekend mornings and do a few longer runs maybe work in some long walks too.  Like I said earlier. I posted on this thread because I truly wanted advice from those of you who have done it and I appreciate the feedback. I will respect the distance and I am sure I will be ready. I am very excited and can't wait to do the race!!


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> My only add to all this is walking uses different muscles and if you plan/think you'll do much walking (even if not till the 2nd half) I would definintly train with some walking. It uses different muscles and can be just as taxing on you, especially if you are already running low on steam or at least in my experience it is.  I was doing Dopey in 2016 and got terribly sick the night before the marathon so had to walk much of the marathon, it was hard & my shins killed.  I had actually trained with some run/walk due to piriformis syndrome but it wasn't for continuous walking, it was the Galloway 30 sec. walk breaks.  Anyway, my thing is respect the walk just as much as the run if you plan on doing it that way


Can I consider my many trips to Disney as my walking training? I typically do about 9-11 miles a day when I am there. in fact, going back and looking at my Apple watch activity for Jan 7 with the 13 mile half marathon and then going to the parks after, I totaled over 24 miles that day.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> Call me crazy but I like ESPN Wide World of Sports, it's mesmerizing!  All the turns though aren't ideal but at least there's stuff to look at and good characters  But yet it feels so good to leave it behind.



I like the ESPN section too. Running through there sure beats the long out and back on Osceola the previous course used to have. Plus, as you said, there are lots of characters with usually very short lines, a nice soft running track for a few hundred meters, and when you leave, you can be thankful you're not on the other side heading in as you head over to DHS.



huskies90 said:


> *I have never really "trained" for any of the races I've done with the longest being a half marathon so, yes, I think I need to do something to better prepare me for the race in January.* I will most likely push myself to get out early on a few weekend mornings and do a few longer runs maybe work in some long walks too.  Like I said earlier. I posted on this thread because I truly wanted advice from those of you who have done it and I appreciate the feedback. I will respect the distance and I am sure I will be ready. I am very excited and can't wait to do the race!!



Yes, you really do need to do something more than just get out and run to prepare for a marathon. Sure, as people have said, you can tough out a marathon on no training, but you're not likely to have a good experience that way. To really make running Goofy an enjoyable weekend, you should find a training plan and follow it. Whether it's one from @DopeyBadger, Hal Higdon, Jeff Galloway, the Hanson brothers, or even Runner's World, a plan will help you get physically ready for the full distance while also carefully balancing your load to help prevent injury.


----------



## lhermiston

huskies90 said:


> I really have no idea what that means



Yup. I misspoke. But as others have said, ESPN is - in my lone experience - a drag. You’re on a boring stretch of road getting in and out, it feels like you’re in there forever and it’s late in the course. Not ideal, but maybe you’ll love it!

It’s kind of a “the night is darkest before the dawn” situation, though, because HS to the finish line is terrific.


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> Oh, you will ... as if hitting the wall at 20 miles isn't bad enough, wait until you're zig-zagging around the most boring part of property that Disney has to offer.



This is too true!!

Quick background since I'm new here: My first marathon was also my first runDisney event, which was in 2014.  My sister wanted to run it and I decided to do it with her.  After that I became slightly addicted to runDisney. And have since brought my other half, @DreamRunner1, into runDisney events (for him, it helped that Disney acquired Star Wars and branded some of the events accordingly).

I did Dopey in 2015 and signed up for Dopey in 2016, but life got in the way and I ended up deferring to 2017.  Besides being cold (maybe not as cold as I’ve heard 2018 was, but still freaking cold!), 2017 had the cancelled half marathon.  I did my 13.1 in the Contemporary and Bay Lake Tower parking lots, so I didn’t feel that I cheated, but it wasn’t the same level of accomplishment.

On account of the semi-Dopey in 2017, I was fine doing another one.  Ideally, @DreamRunner1 would join me but anytime I uttered the word marathon I either got very ugly looks or choice words that I won’t share here!  But, after he stumbled upon a trip report by @ZellyB, he became curious, and then read a few more trip reports. I think even though he is nervous, he has decided we are going to run Dopey in 2019!

So, back to my original reason for replying to this post…  After surviving three Disney marathons, I will say that I still despise the part through ESPN Wide World of Sports.  I’ve even cursed it when I go to the expo for other runDisney events because of the memories of that part of the marathon course.  So, I’m glad to hear that I'm not alone in these feelings.

Thanks to everyone for all of the information in this thread.  I have been more of a lurker than a poster on the boards, focusing on WDW, DCL and Aulani.  I stupidly never sought out runDisney info.  I look forward to learning more and hopefully meeting some of you in January!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JM735 said:


> This is too true!!
> 
> Quick background since I'm new here: My first marathon was also my first runDisney event, which was in 2014.  My sister wanted to run it and I decided to do it with her.  After that I became slightly addicted to runDisney. And have since brought my other half, @DreamRunner1, into runDisney events (for him, it helped that Disney acquired Star Wars and branded some of the events accordingly).
> 
> I did Dopey in 2015 and signed up for Dopey in 2016, but life got in the way and I ended up deferring to 2017.  Besides being cold (maybe not as cold as I’ve heard 2018 was, but still freaking cold!), 2017 had the cancelled half marathon.  I did my 13.1 in the Contemporary and Bay Lake Tower parking lots, so I didn’t feel that I cheated, but it wasn’t the same level of accomplishment.
> 
> On account of the semi-Dopey in 2017, I was fine doing another one.  Ideally, @DreamRunner1 would join me but anytime I uttered the word marathon I either got very ugly looks or choice words that I won’t share here!  But, after he stumbled upon a trip report by @ZellyB, he became curious, and then read a few more trip reports. I think even though he is nervous, he has decided we are going to run Dopey in 2019!
> 
> So, back to my original reason for replying to this post…  After surviving three Disney marathons, I will say that I still despise the part through ESPN Wide World of Sports.  I’ve even cursed it when I go to the expo for other runDisney events because of the memories of that part of the marathon course.  So, I’m glad to hear that I'm not alone in these feelings.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of the information in this thread.  I have been more of a lurker than a poster on the boards, focusing on WDW, DCL and Aulani.  I stupidly never sought out runDisney info.  I look forward to learning more and hopefully meeting some of you in January!



Welcome! Be sure to hop over on the Running Thread too and jump in answering a "Question of the Day." We're a friendly (and sometimes sassy) bunch


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?





huskies90 said:


> Second - is the concern is being on my feet? Even at that pace I would finish in around 5 hours with the last 3 walking. I am sure there will be many on the course finishing after. The idea of walking it in is specifically so I am not pushing myself and trying to run longer. Making it a more enjoyable day


So, my experience is this: I've been running for fitness most of my 45+ years, have always been athletic and fit, work out daily. I'm a slow runner, but I already had excellent baseline fitness before I decided to start running long distance - so I get that part of the equation. What I experienced with my first marathon was that none of that meant anything once I got up to 15 miles. Those 15-20 mile training runs were insanely hard: my feet took a pounding, my hips tightened up painfully, I had a hard time keeping up my energy and motivation to go on. BUT that was all in training... so when I ran the actual marathon, it was a breeze, because I'd forced physical adaptations in training. It was one of the most enjoyable experiences of my life, that first marathon!

I know that one can finish a full without going past 10 miles in training because I have friends who did it. Fit, athletic, fast friends who for various reasons just couldn't get any higher in training mileage. They reported that the second half of their marathon was pure misery. They were proud of themselves for finishing, but they do not describe it as an enjoyable experience. 

I think all of that should be taken into consideration. What kind of marathon do you want?


----------



## FlashAM7

huskies90 said:


> Question for marathon vets: I get the importance of training if for anything, to give you confidence that you can complete the race. I am pretty sure there will not be a time in the next 10 months where I can get a 20+ mile run in. I just don't have the time and frankly, I don’t have much desire to do it. The longest "training" run I will probably do is 10+ miles. However, I run regularly -- 3-4 times and ~ 20-25 miles a week. And I have done a few half marathons.  Since I have no time goals, only to finish the marathon, I am wondering if I could just run my typical half marathon pace of about 8:15 / mile until I can’t go any further and then walk the rest of the way?  Assuming I make it running to the halfway point, doing the math, I would be well under the 7 hour sweep.  Has anyone ever gone into a first marathon with this mindset?


To be completely honest, that will not work. If your only goal is to finish under the 7 hour sweep then maybe. But it won't be enjoyable. For me personally I wouldn't feel great about walking the entire second half of a marathon. If I can't put 100% effort into something then I don't do it. I never want to have that feeling of looking back and thinking "I could have done better". It's one of the worst feelings. 

Training for a marathon is a huge time commitment. I didn't have time for my 18, 20, or 22 mile runs, but I MADE time for them because finishing the marathon was more important to me than a Saturday night with my friends or sleeping in. Your body needs to get used to long distances.


----------



## FlashAM7

cavepig said:


> Call me crazy but I like ESPN Wide World of Sports, it's mesmerizing!  All the turns though aren't ideal but at least there's stuff to look at and good characters  But yet it feels so good to leave it behind.


I've been telling this to a lot of people after running the WDW Marathon this year. I felt like the first 16 miles went by super fast, but then I felt like I was at the WWOS forever. I was like when the heck am I going to be leaving this place. After I got into Hollywood Studios, adrenaline kicked in and carried me through the last couple of miles.


----------



## huskies90

PrincessV said:


> Those 15-20 mile training runs were insanely hard: my feet took a pounding, my hips tightened up painfully, I had a hard time keeping up my energy and motivation to go on. BUT that was all in training... so when I ran the actual marathon, it was a breeze, because I'd forced physical adaptations in training. It was one of the most enjoyable experiences of my life, that first marathon!


Also think part of that is the race itself. The mindset, the motivation, the other runners, the crowds cheering, the scenery - especially at a RunDisney race. It is so much harder to get out and push yourself to run 15-20 miles when you are by yourself running through the neighborhood or god forbid on a treadmill


----------



## rteetz

I don't mind ESPN. Its not my favorite but it isn't terrible. I really like running through the stadium where they call everyones names and such. In 2017 they played college fight songs throughout the complex and was thrilled when they played the Wisconsin fight song. This year no music at all except for a DJ or two....


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Also think part of that is the race itself. The mindset, the motivation, the other runners, the crowds cheering, the scenery - especially at a RunDisney race. It is so much harder to get out and push yourself to run 15-20 miles when you are by yourself running through the neighborhood or god forbid on a treadmill



Don’t knock it until you try it. Finding the motivation to run long is pretty easy when there is a full marathon staring you in the face a few weeks in the future.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> Also think part of that is the race itself. The mindset, the motivation, the other runners, the crowds cheering, the scenery - especially at a RunDisney race. It is so much harder to get out and push yourself to run 15-20 miles when you are by yourself running through the neighborhood or god forbid on a treadmill


 
Right, training runs can be boring as all get out at times, but imagining where you'll be & how you'll feel finishing the marathon makes it all worthwhile.  To me anyway. Feeling strong & a I did all I could possibly do to me is a much better feeling than a I hope I survive this thing.  To me race day really is the reward for the training as said above.


----------



## FlashAM7

FFigawi said:


> Don’t knock it until you try it. Finding the motivation to run long is pretty easy when there is a full marathon staring you in the face a few weeks in the future.


This was my motivation as well. Often times during my training runs I would let my mind drift off and imagine myself running the marathon, what it would feel like running down Main Street, crossing the finish line, etc. I knew that performing my training runs well would make those experiences that much greater for me.


----------



## Goofed98

huskies90 said:


> I have never really "trained" for any of the races I've done with the longest being a half marathon so, yes, I think I need to do something to better prepare me for the race in January. I will most likely push myself to get out early on a few weekend mornings and do a few longer runs maybe work in some long walks too. Like I said earlier. I posted on this thread because I truly wanted advice from those of you who have done it and I appreciate the feedback. I will respect the distance and I am sure I will be ready. I am very excited and can't wait to do the race!!



You've already gotten a ton of really good advice, as well as some opinions, but I figured I'd throw mine in there, as well.

I'm roughly the same size, and I also have the general "in shape" mentality, vs using a formal training plan.  I've run Goofy for the last 8 or 9 years, and thrown in an occasional marathon elsewhere throughout the years.

I typically run my 5-6 miles a few times a week, and then throw in a 12-14 every other weekend or so.  It isn't anything drastic, but it serves the purpose.  

During the marathon, I run the first 10-12 miles at my standard pace (8:30-9, or so), and then I start my run-walk.  I don't push it until exhaustion, because then I have trouble with the "run" portion of run-walk.  Run 5, walk 1, and maybe play with that a little, depending on where the downhills and the water stops fall, but it's generally close.

I usually finish around 4:20-4:30, and the walking, in my opinion, helps to reduce soreness after the race.

Using a formal training plan would improve my performance.  I have absolutely no doubt about this, and if you do a keyword search for "DopeyBadger", you'll find a ton of testimonials from him and those he has helped that would agree.  Specific training will help your performance.

That said, if life and other things do get in the way, in my experience, you can complete the marathon, have a good time, and not completely destroy your legs without running any 18-20 milers.  I haven't run that far outside of a marathon in years.

Just my two cents.  Either way, sign up for the full.  You'll love it.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> Finding the motivation to run long is pretty easy when there is a full marathon staring you in the face a few weeks in the future.





cavepig said:


> Feeling I did all I could possibly do to me is a much better feeling than a I hope I survive this thing.


But I wasn't worried about surviving or even finishing before I started posting on Disboards.  Now I am terrified.  Training starts this weekend!!


----------



## huskies90

Goofed98 said:


> in my experience, you can complete the marathon, have a good time, and not completely destroy your legs without running any 18-20 milers.  I haven't run that far outside of a marathon in years.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Either way, sign up for the full.  You'll love it.


Thanks, I think you and I seem pretty similar And your plan is pretty much how I saw myself doing it.  Except I think i can run a bit further than 10-12 miles before i started walking. And then I envisioned doing a long walk (maybe a mile) and then start to run walk where I could.  I figured if I really could not run any further I could walk the whole way but that would be a long walk!!. After reading the advice here, I think adding the occasional long run will help me tremendously. I have already started by doing a few 10 mile runs over the last month or so. But now I will also plan to run a some 12-14 over the next few months and then hit a couple 16 milers in the fall as I get closer.


----------



## CDKG

huskies90 said:


> Also think part of that is the race itself. The mindset, the motivation, the other runners, the crowds cheering, the scenery - especially at a RunDisney race. It is so much harder to get out and push yourself to run 15-20 miles when you are by yourself running through the neighborhood or god forbid on a tread





FFigawi said:


> Don’t knock it until you try it. Finding the motivation to run long is pretty easy when there is a full marathon staring you in the face a few weeks in the


I don't usually mention it (for fear of ridicule... because I know I'm in the minority), but 99% of my training is on my treadmill. It is cold and wet 9 months out of the year where I live. My neighborhood is hilly and not the nicest. I could drive to a trail, wooded or paved, but I have serious safety concerns about running them alone. While I know some local runners, they are all significantly faster than me, so I am not typically invited to join them. Bottom line, my treadmill is my comfort zone.

I started running (for the first time in my life...) 5 years ago to train for my first half marathon (Wine & Dine). I was told I couldn't train for a half marathon only on a treadmill. Well, I've now finished 15 half marathons and countless shorter races and I trained for every one almost exclusively on my treadmill! 

Needless to say, I am very self motivated. However, training for my first full marathon will be a new adventure...


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> I don't usually mention it (for fear of ridicule... because I know I'm in the minority), but 99% of my training is on my treadmill. It is cold and wet 9 months out of the year where I live. My neighborhood is hilly and not the nicest. I could drive to a trail, wooded or paved, but I have serious safety concerns about running them alone. While I know some local runners, they are all significantly faster than me, so I am not typically invited to join them. Bottom line, my treadmill is my comfort zone.
> 
> I started running (for the first time in my life...) 5 years ago to train for my first half marathon (Wine & Dine). I was told I couldn't train for a half marathon only on a treadmill. Well, I've now finished 15 half marathons and countless shorter races and I trained for every one almost exclusively on my treadmill!
> 
> Needless to say, I am very self motivated. However, training for my first full marathon will be a new adventure...



My mom (62 yo) finished Dopey 2018 with only treadmill miles.  The hard part for her was not trying to race the 20 somethings at the gym when she ran next to them.  Motivation can go a long way!


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> My mom (62 yo) finished Dopey 2018 with only treadmill miles.  The hard part for her was not trying to race the 20 somethings at the gym when she ran next to them.  Motivation can go a long way!


One of the nice things about treadmill training, when you get to race day it feels great to run outside!


----------



## ZellyB

huskies90 said:


> But I wasn't worried about surviving or even finishing before I started posting on Disboards.  Now I am terrified.  Training starts this weekend!!



Lol, yeah count on us to suck the joy out of it. 

Anyway, really, we are just sharing our thoughts and experiences. Ultimately, you do you and we’ll all be rooting for you. I think we all love the runDisney experience we want everyone to give themselves every chance to love it.


----------



## davyimpact

Goofed98 said:


> You've already gotten a ton of really good advice, as well as some opinions, but I figured I'd throw mine in there, as well.
> 
> I'm roughly the same size, and I also have the general "in shape" mentality, vs using a formal training plan.  I've run Goofy for the last 8 or 9 years, and thrown in an occasional marathon elsewhere throughout the years.
> 
> I typically run my 5-6 miles a few times a week, and then throw in a 12-14 every other weekend or so.  It isn't anything drastic, but it serves the purpose.
> 
> During the marathon, I run the first 10-12 miles at my standard pace (8:30-9, or so), and then I start my run-walk.  I don't push it until exhaustion, because then I have trouble with the "run" portion of run-walk.  Run 5, walk 1, and maybe play with that a little, depending on where the downhills and the water stops fall, but it's generally close.
> 
> I usually finish around 4:20-4:30, and the walking, in my opinion, helps to reduce soreness after the race.
> 
> Using a formal training plan would improve my performance.  I have absolutely no doubt about this, and if you do a keyword search for "DopeyBadger", you'll find a ton of testimonials from him and those he has helped that would agree.  Specific training will help your performance.
> 
> That said, if life and other things do get in the way, in my experience, you can complete the marathon, have a good time, and not completely destroy your legs without running any 18-20 milers.  I haven't run that far outside of a marathon in years.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Either way, sign up for the full.  You'll love it.


----------



## mrsg00fy

CDKG said:


> I don't usually mention it (for fear of ridicule... because I know I'm in the minority), but 99% of my training is on my treadmill. It is cold and wet 9 months out of the year where I live. My neighborhood is hilly and not the nicest. I could drive to a trail, wooded or paved, but I have serious safety concerns about running them alone. While I know some local runners, they are all significantly faster than me, so I am not typically invited to join them. Bottom line, my treadmill is my comfort zone.
> 
> I started running (for the first time in my life...) 5 years ago to train for my first half marathon (Wine & Dine). I was told I couldn't train for a half marathon only on a treadmill. Well, I've now finished 15 half marathons and countless shorter races and I trained for every one almost exclusively on my treadmill!
> 
> Needless to say, I am very self motivated. However, training for my first full marathon will be a new adventure...


I do just about all of training on A treadmill. I run six days a week. I trained for dopey last year almost exclusively on the treadmill with a few outdoor runs (once a week) when the weather was conducive. 

I don’t live in an area where it is nice to run and frankly I usually don’t feel all that safe when I do run outside. And I feel self conscious. I also am not one to get into the car to drive somewhere to work out. If I had to do that...the run wouldn’t get done. 

Like you, I find the treadmill to be my comfort zone. And given that it is right downstairs I have no excuse to skip runs.


----------



## ZellyB

JM735 said:


> This is too true!!
> 
> Quick background since I'm new here: My first marathon was also my first runDisney event, which was in 2014.  My sister wanted to run it and I decided to do it with her.  After that I became slightly addicted to runDisney. And have since brought my other half, @DreamRunner1, into runDisney events (for him, it helped that Disney acquired Star Wars and branded some of the events accordingly).
> 
> I did Dopey in 2015 and signed up for Dopey in 2016, but life got in the way and I ended up deferring to 2017.  Besides being cold (maybe not as cold as I’ve heard 2018 was, but still freaking cold!), 2017 had the cancelled half marathon.  I did my 13.1 in the Contemporary and Bay Lake Tower parking lots, so I didn’t feel that I cheated, but it wasn’t the same level of accomplishment.
> 
> On account of the semi-Dopey in 2017, I was fine doing another one.  Ideally, @DreamRunner1 would join me but anytime I uttered the word marathon I either got very ugly looks or choice words that I won’t share here!  But, after he stumbled upon a trip report by @ZellyB, he became curious, and then read a few more trip reports. I think even though he is nervous, he has decided we are going to run Dopey in 2019!
> 
> So, back to my original reason for replying to this post…  After surviving three Disney marathons, I will say that I still despise the part through ESPN Wide World of Sports.  I’ve even cursed it when I go to the expo for other runDisney events because of the memories of that part of the marathon course.  So, I’m glad to hear that I'm not alone in these feelings.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of the information in this thread.  I have been more of a lurker than a poster on the boards, focusing on WDW, DCL and Aulani.  I stupidly never sought out runDisney info.  I look forward to learning more and hopefully meeting some of you in January!



Glad you are venturing out from lurking to posting I love the runDisney side of these boards. It’s almost uniformly a positive and happy place to be. 

Seconding @run.minnie.miles suggestion to join The Running Thread to get to know people on here!


----------



## huskies90

CDKG said:


> I don't usually mention it (for fear of ridicule... because I know I'm in the minority), but 99% of my training is on my treadmill.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with training on a treadmill and I know alot of people who will only run on a treadmill. I have one too and I do like streaming the occasional sporting event on my ipad while running but I usually reserve the treadmill for days when there is just too much snow on the ground to get by. I just love being outside especially in nice weather!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> One of the nice things about treadmill training, when you get to race day it feels great to run outside!



I have only run on a treadmill a handful of times myself.  But after a recent diagnosis of Raynaud's, we're in the process of buying a treadmill so I can lessen my time outside in the WI winter.  Hoping to have something before the next winter, and I'm interested in the new Peloton Tread (time will tell whether that's actually what I end up getting).  Once that happens, I think your statement will resonate even more with me.


----------



## CDKG

huskies90 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with training on a treadmill and I know alot of people who will only run on a treadmill. I have one too and I do like streaming the occasional sporting event on my ipad while running but I usually reserve the treadmill for days when there is just too much snow on the ground to get by. I just love being outside especially in nice weather!!


More embarrassing admissions... The bulk of time spent on my treadmill is spent playing solitaire on my iPad! Weird, I know...but it doesn't take to much thinking (or agility), just enough to distract me from how many miles I'm running.


----------



## FlashAM7

mrsg00fy said:


> I do just about all of training on A treadmill. I run six days a week. I trained for dopey last year almost exclusively on the treadmill with a few outdoor runs (once a week) when the weather was conducive.
> 
> I don’t live in an area where it is nice to run and frankly I usually don’t feel all that safe when I do run outside. And I feel self conscious. I also am not one to get into the car to drive somewhere to work out. If I had to do that...the run wouldn’t get done.
> 
> Like you, I find the treadmill to be my comfort zone. And given that it is right downstairs I have no excuse to skip runs.


Whatever works! The biggest thing is that you get the miles in! The treadmill is nice because you can watch movies while you're running haha. But after I started running outside I haven't been on the treadmill since


----------



## FlashAM7

I just realized the sign ups for marathon weekend are less than a month away! Getting excited!


----------



## mrsg00fy

CDKG said:


> More embarrassing admissions... The bulk of time spent on my treadmill is spent playing solitaire on my iPad! Weird, I know...but it doesn't take to much thinking (or agility), just enough to distract me from how many miles I'm running.



Wow! I’m simply not that coordinated!  My time is spent watching sitcom reruns, the news or on weekends I’ll try to time the run with a movie.  If all else fails, I have the iPod. I think I’m going  to try to play a game on the iPad. Not sure I’ll be successful though.


----------



## davyimpact

me! me! me! I know, pictureless lurker. I'd like to offer a tip. I've run abouit 25 marathons and the mickey mary about 5 times. I even live here now!  Anyway, I love to run, it's my mental floss. I run 50-60 miles a week, even when I'm not training for a race. I just love it. I know it's kinda' weird. I"ve used many of the plans, Pfitz and Hanson's are my favs, but at this point, I really know my body and run my own plan. I can distinctly remember my first marathon, when I did little if any training, but thought, "if my friend did this, I can do this."  Ah, yea. It was painful, but ended up being one the most emotional thing in things in my life. God I was glad it was over.

Anyway, I sense the problem some people have is that they may be getting bored, especially on long runs. I recommend getting an MP3 player. They're pretty cheap and small, and you can get one to clip on your shorts. It's much better than lugging a phone, though the phone will work. So, I have my music playlist (for faster work, or the way back from runs) and podcasts for most other times. Amazingly, you go to Itunes podcast page and get whatever you want for free. (I know, duh, you know this). I like to listen to NYT the daily, some running stuff, lots of politics, Maddow, etc., (don't get me started), histoy of pirates, you can even listen to one of about 20 disney podcasts.  Whatever you're interested in, there's something for you. Don't like podcasts, how about an audiobook? Some people shake their fingers at the headphoned runners. I'm no purest. I'm just an old guy who likes to run and sometmes likes to run fast (for an old guy). 

Sometimes, it's just good to start a run and lose yourself. The time can fly and lots of times you can learn something. Before you know it, you might better appreiciate the benefits of miles. There is something really relaxing of the feeling after a long run. 

So, how do I upload a pic? I've been on this board for years, but maybe I'll start posting. ht to my strava and ORC pals.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

CDKG said:


> I don't usually mention it (for fear of ridicule... because I know I'm in the minority), but 99% of my training is on my treadmill. It is cold and wet 9 months out of the year where I live. My neighborhood is hilly and not the nicest. I could drive to a trail, wooded or paved, but I have serious safety concerns about running them alone. While I know some local runners, they are all significantly faster than me, so I am not typically invited to join them. Bottom line, my treadmill is my comfort zone.
> 
> I started running (for the first time in my life...) 5 years ago to train for my first half marathon (Wine & Dine). I was told I couldn't train for a half marathon only on a treadmill. Well, I've now finished 15 half marathons and countless shorter races and I trained for every one almost exclusively on my treadmill!
> 
> Needless to say, I am very self motivated. However, training for my first full marathon will be a new adventure...





DopeyBadger said:


> My mom (62 yo) finished Dopey 2018 with only treadmill miles. The hard part for her was not trying to race the 20 somethings at the gym when she ran next to them. Motivation can go a long way!





mrsg00fy said:


> I do just about all of training on A treadmill. I run six days a week. I trained for dopey last year almost exclusively on the treadmill with a few outdoor runs (once a week) when the weather was conducive.



You all are my people (and by you, I mean your mom, Billy  )! I also don't hate the treadmill and have run many (or minnie- get it?) miles on it. I like to run outside, but solo running in the dark doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

davyimpact said:


> So, how do I upload a pic? I've been on this board for years, but maybe I'll start posting. ht to my strava and ORC pals



If I remember right, you have to wait until you post 10x. Get to posting.


----------



## FlashAM7

davyimpact said:


> me! me! me! I know, pictureless lurker. I'd like to offer a tip. I've run abouit 25 marathons and the mickey mary about 5 times. I even live here now!  Anyway, I love to run, it's my mental floss. I run 50-60 miles a week, even when I'm not training for a race. I just love it. I know it's kinda' weird. I"ve used many of the plans, Pfitz and Hanson's are my favs, but at this point, I really know my body and run my own plan. I can distinctly remember my first marathon, when I did little if any training, but thought, "if my friend did this, I can do this."  Ah, yea. It was painful, but ended up being one the most emotional thing in things in my life. God I was glad it was over.
> 
> Anyway, I sense the problem some people have is that they may be getting bored, especially on long runs. *I recommend getting an MP3 player. They're pretty cheap and small, and you can get one to clip on your shorts. It's much better than lugging a phone, though the phone will work. *So, I have my music playlist (for faster work, or the way back from runs) and podcasts for most other times. Amazingly, you go to Itunes podcast page and get whatever you want for free. (I know, duh, you know this). I like to listen to NYT the daily, some running stuff, lots of politics, Maddow, etc., (don't get me started), histoy of pirates, you can even listen to one of about 20 disney podcasts.  Whatever you're interested in, there's something for you. Don't like podcasts, how about an audiobook? Some people shake their fingers at the headphoned runners. I'm no purest. I'm just an old guy who likes to run and sometmes likes to run fast (for an old guy).
> 
> Sometimes, it's just good to start a run and lose yourself. The time can fly and lots of times you can learn something. Before you know it, you might better appreiciate the benefits of miles. There is something really relaxing of the feeling after a long run.
> 
> So, how do I upload a pic? I've been on this board for years, but maybe I'll start posting. ht to my strava and ORC pals.


A more expensive option would be buy a running watch that you can store music on. My Fitbit Ionic can store 3 GB of music so I never have to take my phone on my runs. All I need are the watch and a pair of bluetooth headphones.


----------



## JM735

run.minnie.miles said:


> Welcome! Be sure to hop over on the Running Thread too and jump in answering a "Question of the Day." We're a friendly (and sometimes sassy) bunch





ZellyB said:


> Glad you are venturing out from lurking to posting I love the runDisney side of these boards. It’s almost uniformly a positive and happy place to be.
> 
> Seconding @run.minnie.miles suggestion to join The Running Thread to get to know people on here!



Thanks! I found the running thread and am now following there. Slightly off topic for this thread, but I'm afraid these forums may result in more runDisney events.  Up until today I was fine not doing Wine & Dine this year, but seeing others signing up has me thinking... which can be dangerous to the bank account!



CDKG said:


> More embarrassing admissions... The bulk of time spent on my treadmill is spent playing solitaire on my iPad! Weird, I know...but it doesn't take to much thinking (or agility), just enough to distract me from how many miles I'm running.



I also do nearly all of my training on a treadmill; it works well for me.  However, since one time I was at the gym and saw an iPad hit the belt and be launched into the wall behind the treadmills, I've opted to not try using my iPad!  But it is tempting. Netflix binge watching can be good for longer runs.


----------



## ZellyB

JM735 said:


> Thanks! I found the running thread and am now following there. Slightly off topic for this thread, but I'm afraid these forums may result in more runDisney events.  Up until today I was fine not doing Wine & Dine this year, but seeing others signing up has me thinking... which can be dangerous to the bank account!



Oh yeah, this forum is great for enabling more runDisney races!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Oh yeah, this forum is great for enabling more runDisney races!


Yep... I signed up for 5K (Wine and Dine) today because of it.....


----------



## AFwifelife

I run all my miles on a treadmill.  I have a 4.5 year old and a 3 year old.  Neither in school even part time at the moment so they go to YMCA child care while I get my runs in.  Not always the most thrilling but I get it done.  The only other alternative would be pushing them in the double jogger.  I did that one time on an actually cool day (we are currently in Arizona) and I thought I wasn't going to make it back to the car.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> Also think part of that is the race itself. The mindset, the motivation, the other runners, the crowds cheering, the scenery - especially at a RunDisney race. It is so much harder to get out and push yourself to run 15-20 miles when you are by yourself running through the neighborhood or god forbid on a treadmill


I'm actually the opposite: I loooove long training runs and if if my health issues could handle it, I'd be doing 20 milers often! I run because I genuinely love the experience of being one with myself and nature. Races are far more challenging for me, even if I'm not aiming for a time goal - the crowds tend to overwhelm me and needing to be focused the entire time instead of tuning out is mentally draining. But I was able to deal with all that because my body already knew what to do. Trust the training - you'll thank us later


----------



## Smilelea

I meant to post yesterday after catching up on all of the Harry Potter posts (which were cracking me up- love, love, love HP) but my children interrupted and I forgot. 

Then I get on here today and we've gotten all serious again about training plans etc. I'm loving this thread and have learned a lot as well as been entertained.  I also plan to start following the running thread now that I saw that recommendation. 

I'm trying Disney marathon weekend for the first time in 2019. I only have a few 5Ks under my belt. I've trained up to a 10K and plan to run my first official one sometime this summer or early fall. I realize sign-up is in a month and I can't decide what to sign up for. 10K or half. My first thought was 10K but that was before I reached my training goal (I thought it would take me longer to meet it). So then I started considering the half. But after reading some posts, I'm wondering if the 10K might be more fun. Doing both isn't an option this go round. So, Do I go for more fun? Or do I go for "greatest accomplishment"? 

*I do have Dopey on my bucket list.


----------



## Keels

Smilelea said:


> I meant to post yesterday after catching up on all of the Harry Potter posts (which were cracking me up- love, love, love HP) but my children interrupted and I forgot.
> 
> Then I get on here today and we've gotten all serious again about training plans etc. I'm loving this thread and have learned a lot as well as been entertained.  I also plan to start following the running thread now that I saw that recommendation.
> 
> I'm trying Disney marathon weekend for the first time in 2019. I only have a few 5Ks under my belt. I've trained up to a 10K and plan to run my first official one sometime this summer or early fall. I realize sign-up is in a month and I can't decide what to sign up for. 10K or half. My first thought was 10K but that was before I reached my training goal (I thought it would take me longer to meet it). So then I started considering the half. But after reading some posts, I'm wondering if the 10K might be more fun. Doing both isn't an option this go round. So, Do I go for more fun? Or do I go for "greatest accomplishment"?
> 
> *I do have Dopey on my bucket list.



If you think you’re going to run a half in the near future, I vote the half during Marathon - it doesn’t get more awesome than running down Main Street and through the castle.

I LOVE the 10K course though - and the distance - but if I’m doing one race of the weekend, it’s either going to be the half or the full. That’s just me though!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Smilelea said:


> I'm trying Disney marathon weekend for the first time in 2019. I only have a few 5Ks under my belt. I've trained up to a 10K and plan to run my first official one sometime this summer or early fall. I realize sign-up is in a month and I can't decide what to sign up for. 10K or half. My first thought was 10K but that was before I reached my training goal (I thought it would take me longer to meet it). So then I started considering the half. But after reading some posts, I'm wondering if the 10K might be more fun. Doing both isn't an option this go round. So, Do I go for more fun? Or do I go for "greatest accomplishment"?.



If you are at the 10k point now you can be ready to do a half in January.  Just continue to be smart about your training and slowly increase your distance.  You are currently ahead of where Inwas a year ago - I did not reach the 10k mark until June 2017 and completed my first half at Disney in January. 

If your budget can swing it I would suggest doing the 5k as well - I found it was a great way to figure out how the morning actually works and took a lot of the stress out the morning of the half.


----------



## Smilelea

LdyStormy76 said:


> If your budget can swing it I would suggest doing the 5k as well - I found it was a great way to figure out how the morning actually works and took a lot of the stress out the morning of the half



Yeah, I wish we had planned to come 1 day earlier so I could do the 5K. I've kicked myself a few times the last few weeks. I know I could have done the 5K and one other with no problem. But we aren't arriving until the afternoon of the 5K due to work schedule issues (that we might could have worked out by the time we booked our room but it's too late now).


----------



## cavepig

Smilelea said:


> I meant to post yesterday after catching up on all of the Harry Potter posts (which were cracking me up- love, love, love HP) but my children interrupted and I forgot.
> 
> Then I get on here today and we've gotten all serious again about training plans etc. I'm loving this thread and have learned a lot as well as been entertained.  I also plan to start following the running thread now that I saw that recommendation.
> 
> I'm trying Disney marathon weekend for the first time in 2019. I only have a few 5Ks under my belt. I've trained up to a 10K and plan to run my first official one sometime this summer or early fall. I realize sign-up is in a month and I can't decide what to sign up for. 10K or half. My first thought was 10K but that was before I reached my training goal (I thought it would take me longer to meet it). So then I started considering the half. But after reading some posts, I'm wondering if the 10K might be more fun. Doing both isn't an option this go round. So, Do I go for more fun? Or do I go for "greatest accomplishment"?
> 
> *I do have Dopey on my bucket list.


I say go for the half, you have plenty of time to train.  You can have fun and have a great accomplishment.  The half isn't the most exciting from MK to EP, but you get MK and nothing beats running down Main St.  Put the training in and go for it!


----------



## Nole95

Kudos to all of you who can run and train that much on a treadmill.  I absolutely hate it.  I can go out and run 10+ miles on my local greenway with no problem.  Put me on a treadmill at the same pace, and I'm done after half that.  I just mentally cannot get into it.


----------



## huskies90

FlashAM7 said:


> A more expensive option would be buy a running watch that you can store music on. My Fitbit Ionic can store 3 GB of music so I never have to take my phone on my runs. All I need are the watch and a pair of bluetooth headphones.


Question for those of you who have a watch. I have the Apple Watch 3 with cell service so no need to bring a phone or MP3 player when I go out for the runs. But do you guys who have the watches bring a phone on your Disney races? I did this year just to take pics but I only took a few by the castle. Not sure if it is worth lugging it with me for the races. Especially for the marathon. And since I have the cell service, I can still text or make a call if I need to stay in touch with folks. Thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Question for those of you who have a watch. I have the Apple Watch 3 with cell service so no need to bring a phone or MP3 player when I go out for the runs. But do you guys who have the watches bring a phone on your Disney races? I did this year just to take pics but I only took a few by the castle. Not sure if it is worth lugging it with me for the races. Especially for the marathon. And since I have the cell service, I can still text or make a call if I need to stay in touch with folks. Thoughts?


I also have an Apple Watch Series 3 with LTE. During Disney races I do bring my phone along with me for pictures. Not every stop has a photo pass photographer so its good to have the back up.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Spring starts on Tuesday and I'm sure most of us - especially those of us in the northern states - are happy to put winter behind us. Personally, I'm excited that most of my runs for the next few months should be at temperatures above freezing and that I won't be contending with icy sidewalks.

With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?

We've visited in January, February and April. Those are all fine times to go, but early December is at the top of my bucket list for Disney visits. I want to go when it's not too crowded, but when the parks are fully decorated for the holidays. 

My next top time would be in the fall, so I could see the parks decorated for Halloween.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?


I haven’t visited in many seasons at WDW. I have done summer, and marathon weekend. I’ll be there starting tomorrow to see what spring/Easter time is like. I have been during Easter before but I was like 2 years old. So with that said I love Christmas time at WDW with all of the decor. Now I haven’t been able to take part in many of the events during Christmas but it’s still a great time to be at WDW. 

I would most like to visit during the Fall/Halloween to see what that is all about.  Thankfully I’ll get that chance this year!


----------



## mrsg00fy

CDKG said:


> More embarrassing admissions... The bulk of time spent on my treadmill is spent playing solitaire on my iPad! Weird, I know...but it doesn't take to much thinking (or agility), just enough to distract me from how many miles I'm running.


I'm reporting back.  It is official...I can't play games while running on the treadmill. Heck....I even have a hard time changing channels with  the remote.


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Spring starts on Tuesday and I'm sure most of us - especially those of us in the northern states - are happy to put winter behind us. Personally, I'm excited that most of my runs for the next few months should be at temperatures above freezing and that I won't be contending with icy sidewalks.
> 
> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?
> 
> We've visited in January, February and April. Those are all fine times to go, but early December is at the top of my bucket list for Disney visits. I want to go when it's not too crowded, but when the parks are fully decorated for the holidays.
> 
> My next top time would be in the fall, so I could see the parks decorated for Halloween.
> 
> Have a good week everyone!


I am lucky enough to have visited WDW in January, March, April, June, October, November, and December in the past 10 years. I love to see the different seasons and their decorations and special events. Christmas is my favorite, as long as it is not during the “shuffle because you cannot walk” crowds. I love the EPCOT festival of the holidays to see celebrations around the world, but I miss the Osborne lights. Happily, not only are the parks decked out, the resorts are too. And when crowds are unbearable, I can go see a chocolate carousel!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I've gone all times of the year - Food & Wine Festival is my favorite time of year followed closely by Spring/Flower & Garden!


----------



## mrsg00fy

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?
> 
> We've visited in January, February and April. Those are all fine times to go, but early December is at the top of my bucket list for Disney visits. I want to go when it's not too crowded, but when the parks are fully decorated for the holidays.
> 
> My next top time would be in the fall, so I could see the parks decorated for Halloween.
> 
> Have a good week everyone!


We have visited in all months except for May, June and July. Most visits have been in August due to school schedules followed by November. October and November are my favorites. Love the holiday decorations...both Halloween and Christmas and of course...Wine and Dine!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: September is my favorite, followed by February. September because it’s my birthday month, lower crowds because the heat scares people away, and there are less events going on. February for the cooler weather, a (used to be) very low crowd time, and again few events. I like visiting the Epcot festivals and going during holiday times but so does everyone else and that attracts more people.


----------



## goingthedistance

Sundays are for Disney:

I love the time immediately after Marathons weekend. The crowds drop around Tuesday, the weather is generally good, and the calories don't count because of all the running. 

I want to make it to the Food and Wine festival at some point. Haven't been there in the fall yet.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I really enjoy going in the “cooler” temperatures- both February and early November were great for that! 
We went to DLR right before Thanksgiving this past November and I loved all of the Christmas theming and decorations! I’d love to visit WDW around Christmas, but the crowds terrify me.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?


I have visited WDW in September, October, and November. By far my favorite time of year to visit is October! The weather is great, I love seeing the Halloween decorations, and I'm nothing short of obsessed with the Epcot Food & Wine Festival!

I would like to try visiting in the spring, during Flower & Garden. 2019 will be my first time visiting in January for Marathon weekend and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## DreamRunner1

We’ve been at least once in every month. I think I depends on the park!  

April for Epcot Flower and Garden (also cause this is Dark Side Half) 
LOVE Magic Kingdom in the Fall!  But I’m a sucker for fall decor. 
Animal Kingdom to me is best in Spring and Fall months, mainly because I think more animals come out then.
And honestly, once Galaxy’s Edge opens, HS will be awesome anytime! 

Basically, just don’t put me Orlando in the summer months!


----------



## Bree

_*With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?*_

I'm a local so I've been to everything LOL!  Christmas is my favorite holiday so I enjoy that the most.  Each park has different decorations and I love them all, but Main Street USA is just plain awesome.  I get the warm and fuzzies everytime I see it decked out for Christmas.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFDQ:
I enjoy visiting Halloween through the first week of November. I love MK halloween/fall decor and then waking up to Christmas with warm weather and less humidity. That said I’ve been there during record highs and lows and it beats being home!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I really enjoyed my visit last mid-September. It was crazy hot, but I'd rather overcome weather than massive crowds. I had an amazing day hopping from rope drop at AK for Pandora and Everest, lunch touring the Food and Wine Fest at Epcot, and 3 PM-Midnight joining my sister's family at MNSSHP. Ideally I would have had a few more days and would have been able to spread that stuff out (and tried a lot more food at Epcot), but it was really cool doing it all in one day since that's what my schedule allowed.


----------



## ZellyB

We’ve been in January several times because of marathon weekend. Once in November, once in March (spring break) and once in July. Headed back this year in July. I’d like to go in October to see all the Halloween decor and do the Halloween party. I’d say marathon in January's still my favorite even though the last two years have had cold weather and heavy crowds. Hoping next year is better!


----------



## amym2

Hoping our family of 4 (DH, DS16, DD14, and me) and possibly one of DD's friends will make it to our first Disney race next Jan.  I've reserved two nights at the Poly with our DVC points.  Now I need registration and airlines to cooperate!  

I see there may be early registration for DVC members.  Any idea when we can expect that to open?  And could we also register DD's friend?  I won't be running, so we'd need 4 registered for the Half Marathon. 

As far as race times, DH and DS regularly run 5Ks but it looks like they need to do a 10K before Oct to submit times.  DD would be ok with just being in the last corral, but DS runs for our high school and is fast!  I assume this is a strict requirement?  Any fast runners ever been in the last corral?


----------



## PCFriar80

amym2 said:


> Hoping our family of 4 (DH, DS16, DD14, and me) and possibly one of DD's friends will make it to our first Disney race next Jan.  I've reserved two nights at the Poly with our DVC points.  Now I need registration and airlines to cooperate!
> 
> I see there may be early registration for DVC members.  Any idea when we can expect that to open?  And could we also register DD's friend?  I won't be running, so we'd need 4 registered for the Half Marathon.
> 
> As far as race times, DH and DS regularly run 5Ks but it looks like they need to do a 10K before Oct to submit times.  DD would be ok with just being in the last corral, but DS runs for our high school and is fast!  I assume this is a strict requirement?  Any fast runners ever been in the last corral?


 I'll take a stab at this.  Early registration for DVC members opened on 2/9 last year and regular registration was 2/14.  Assuming the same criteria, you should expect DVC registration to open 4/12 with regular open registration being 4/17.   Just note that there were some delays/issues with the Wine and Dine registration this year so all dates could be subject to similar issues or delays. 

All participants will need an account set up on Active.com which is the site you will be redirected to when registering.  I'm almost certain that you will be able to register DD's friend through your DVC access but even if you can't there should be no issue with registering the friend during regular open registration as the 1/2 marathon takes a while to sell out, if it sells out at all.  

POT from a sanctioned race will be required if your DS wants to be placed in the appropriate corral for his time.  The last corrals are very crowded and congested.  It will be tough for a "fast" runner to get in to a comfortable race pace starting in the last corral, but it can be done.  Just a lot of bobbing and weaving.  The 1/2 course is generally tight with only a handful of miles that are wide open, thinking World Drive to and from MK with some pockets elsewhere.  

Fire away if you have any other questions and good luck with the rest of the planning!


----------



## cavepig

I've been every Month but December. My favorite is Spring and the flower and garden festival. I just love all the flowers and topiaries they put out.  Temps aren't crazy hot yet either and it's a nice break from whatever my weather is doing at home.


----------



## Bree

They should do anything they could to submit a POT. They will be running with 20,000+ other runners. I just ran the Princess Half last month which is the same exact course for the WDW half. There were 7 corrals for all those people. Corral F was the biggest and had over 9,000 runners in it. This is not my picture, but this was the view from the bridge during mile 10 looking down at the road exiting the Magic Kingdom area.  Those are the runners from the corrals F, G & H which were the last 3 corrals.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: The only month I haven’t been is March! So I guess that would be when I would like to go. I do love Flower and Garden Festival, so it would work out well. 

My absolute favorite time is October/November. Love Food and Wine Festival, Wine and Dine half, and the transition from fall to Christmas.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: When I was growing up, we would spend part of the summer visiting my grandmother in Clearwater, so my mom would take us to Disney for a day. Crazy crazy hot. So my favorite times to visit is anytime other than crazy crazy hot season.


----------



## camaker

*SAFD:*  We have been to WDW at just about all times of the year. My favorite time is early to mid-May during the Flower and Garden Festival. The spring break crowds have died down and families are focused on ending the school year, so it’s usually not crowded. I also tend to prefer the artist lineup for the F&G show over the F&W artists and we’ve made trips based on seeing some of our favorites:  The Orchestra, Little River Band and Guess Who. I’m still kicking myself for not going down to see Alan Parsons Project the one year they played the festival. 

2nd choice is a toss up between the fall with MNSSHP and all the Halloween decor at MK and Christmas season (before Christmas). If they carried the Halloween decor and theming throughout WDW, that time would probably win out, especially with F&W going on, but it’s so limited. Christmas is a magical time with everything decorated and the Candlelight Processional, but we went between Christmas and New Year’s for one trip. Never, ever again. If you’re looking for a seasonal tour, the Yule Tour is fantastic, as well.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?



I like October-November because the weather is fairly decent and there are some lower crowd periods.
I also like Flower & Garden, but the only time I've been was during spring break when I was in grad school ... and my school wasn't the only one on spring break. I'd like to go back for a lower crowd week during Flower & Garden.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Before Food & Wine became so popular October was perfect, circa 2000-2012.
Along with Universal Halloween Horror Nights and perfect weather, the crowds were nonexistent.

It is still a good time to go but come October you will have militant daily room inspections along with extremely exorbitant ($24 A DAY, AYFKM?!!!  ) parking, I can no longer recommend staying on property.


----------



## amym2

PCFriar80 said:


> I'll take a stab at this.  Early registration for DVC members opened on 2/9 last year and regular registration was 2/14.  Assuming the same criteria, you should expect DVC registration to open 4/12 with regular open registration being 4/17.   Just note that there were some delays/issues with the Wine and Dine registration this year so all dates could be subject to similar issues or delays.
> 
> All participants will need an account set up on Active.com which is the site you will be redirected to when registering.  I'm almost certain that you will be able to register DD's friend through your DVC access but even if you can't there should be no issue with registering the friend during regular open registration as the 1/2 marathon takes a while to sell out, if it sells out at all.
> 
> POT from a sanctioned race will be required if your DS wants to be placed in the appropriate corral for his time.  The last corrals are very crowded and congested.  It will be tough for a "fast" runner to get in to a comfortable race pace starting in the last corral, but it can be done.  Just a lot of bobbing and weaving.  The 1/2 course is generally tight with only a handful of miles that are wide open, thinking World Drive to and from MK with some pockets elsewhere.
> 
> Fire away if you have any other questions and good luck with the rest of the planning!


Thanks so much!  Good to know we don't need to rush it on registration for the half marathon.  I'll emphasize to DS and DH that they need to find a 10K to do before October.  Tricky part is that DS isn't allowed to run outside races during school track season which lasts through May.  Then XC season starts in August.  Hopefully they can find something this summer.  Anyone know any good 10Ks in the Indianapolis area?


----------



## Bree

amym2 said:


> Thanks so much!  Good to know we don't need to rush it on registration for the half marathon.  I'll emphasize to DS and DH that they need to find a 10K to do before October.  Tricky part is that DS isn't allowed to run outside races during school track season which lasts through May.  Then XC season starts in August.  Hopefully they can find something this summer.  Anyone know any good 10Ks in the Indianapolis area?



You could try runningintheusa.com, active.com or a local running store to find races.


----------



## JM735

lhermiston said:


> With the season change in mind, this Sundays are for Disney question is what season, time of year or holiday is your favorite time to visit Disney World? Alternatively, which season, time of year or holiday would you most like to visit Disney World?



Probably fall - Halloween at Disney is awesome!


----------



## JM735

run.minnie.miles said:


> I’d love to visit WDW around Christmas, but the crowds terrify me.



Go for it!  At times the crowds can be crazy, but the Christmas decorations are amazing.  I love how much they bring out - even at the resorts.

I've found early December doesn't have horrible crowds. Early January typically has less people than the height of the Christmas/New Year's insanity and the decorations are still out.  However, some people feel it's not the same going after the holiday is over.


----------



## FlashAM7

huskies90 said:


> Question for those of you who have a watch. I have the Apple Watch 3 with cell service so no need to bring a phone or MP3 player when I go out for the runs. But do you guys who have the watches bring a phone on your Disney races? I did this year just to take pics but I only took a few by the castle. Not sure if it is worth lugging it with me for the races. Especially for the marathon. And since I have the cell service, I can still text or make a call if I need to stay in touch with folks. Thoughts?


It depends on the race for me. If I plan on stopping and taking a lot of pics, then I'll wear my running belt so I can put my phone in there. If it's a longer race then I'll also put some energy gels in there as well. If it's a race where I am racing for time and am not going to stop for many pictures, I'll leave my phone and running belt behind.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I've actually come to love our peak-season summer trips over July 4th! It's my favorite holiday and no one does it better than WDW. Yes, it's hot, but I live here in FL: it would be hot at home, too. Yes, it's crowded, but WDW knows this and park hours are lengthened, more CMs are on duty, and rides run at full capacity.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: We have gone September thru February and I would say any time while the Christmas Decorations are up are my favorite!

Has anyone had experience renting DVC points at the last minute for Marathon Weekend? Due to finances (need a new roof, doing an addition to our house to give my mom her own kitchen/bath/living room, son just got engaged Friday so now I have to save to travel to his wedding, and some various other projects!) I won't know until the last minute if I will be able to go run the marathon. I'm pretty sure I will be able to register late, judging my previous years registrations, but we would like to stay at Saratoga Springs again instead of our fall back of Sports if at all possible....


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: We have gone September thru February and I would say any time while the Christmas Decorations are up are my favorite!
> 
> Has anyone had experience renting DVC points at the last minute for Marathon Weekend? Due to finances (need a new roof, doing an addition to our house to give my mom her own kitchen/bath/living room, son just got engaged Friday so now I have to save to travel to his wedding, and some various other projects!) I won't know until the last minute if I will be able to go run the marathon. I'm pretty sure I will be able to register late, judging my previous years registrations, but we would like to stay at Saratoga Springs again instead of our fall back of Sports if at all possible....



I wanted to do this for Marathon Weekend this year, but there was zero availability for studios. And I was looking 6+ months in advance.  Even some 2019 availability is gone now.  Not sure about 1 or 2 BR.  Finding the points wasn't the issue.  They were available through single-party or 3rd party sites. 

Just keep looking.  I trolled multiple sites. Reservations would very occasionally come up-nothing that worked for me.


----------



## Dis5150

jmasgat said:


> I wanted to do this for Marathon Weekend this year, but there was zero availability for studios. And I was looking 6+ months in advance.  Even some 2019 availability is gone now.  Not sure about 1 or 2 BR.  Finding the points wasn't the issue.  They were available through single-party or 3rd party sites.
> 
> Just keep looking.  I trolled multiple sites. Reservations would very occasionally come up-nothing that worked for me.



Ugh, ok, thanks! I was hoping last year was a fluke because of the anniversaries. Well if we end up at Sports that is fine with me. It is DD28 who really wants SS, although I did love it there too. Something in the water at the values messes with her skin. Probably different water districts.


----------



## pluto377

Are there any benefits/negatives to booking through a travel agent as opposed to doing it all yourself?  I'm planning to run Dopey and I'm not picky about where I stay as I'll probably be traveling solo.


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> Are there any benefits/negatives to booking through a travel agent as opposed to doing it all yourself?  I'm planning to run Dopey and I'm not picky about where I stay as I'll probably be traveling solo.


Guaranteed registration. Sometimes depending on the deal you don’t have to pay active fees but that’s not always the case.


----------



## Keels

Super-fun night tonight. 

One of my "Sole Sisters" is a public school librarian at a low-income elementary school here in town, and tonight we had a fundraiser to raise money for new computers and books for the library! I was in charge of gift baskets for the 5th Grade tables (Harry Potter, OBVIOUSLY) - but I also donated a Marathon Weekend registration of choice to the Silent Auction and it was the highest bid of the night!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> Super-fun night tonight.
> 
> One of my "Sole Sisters" is a public school librarian at a low-income elementary school here in town, and tonight we had a fundraiser to raise money for new computers and books for the library! I was in charge of gift baskets for the 5th Grade tables (Harry Potter, OBVIOUSLY) - but I also donated a Marathon Weekend registration of choice to the Silent Auction and it was the highest bid of the night!



That is so awesome! (I am actually on our town's library board and it's sad how underfunded libraries in general are.)

Also, that has to be the best silent auction item! That was very generous of you


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Keels said:


> Super-fun night tonight.
> 
> One of my "Sole Sisters" is a public school librarian at a low-income elementary school here in town, and tonight we had a fundraiser to raise money for new computers and books for the library! I was in charge of gift baskets for the 5th Grade tables (Harry Potter, OBVIOUSLY) - but I also donated a Marathon Weekend registration of choice to the Silent Auction and it was the highest bid of the night!



So inquiring minds want to know... what was the final bid on the registration?


----------



## Keels

WhereInFlorida said:


> So inquiring minds want to know... what was the final bid on the registration?



$1150!!


----------



## crosseyedkat

Keels said:


> $1150!!


Wow!  Is that just the race registration?  Great for the school!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> $1150!!



We're all in trouble if rD learns this is what people are willing to pay for an entry


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> We're all in trouble if rD learns this is what people are willing to pay for an entry



I can't like this comment enough times.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> We're all in trouble if rD learns this is what people are willing to pay for an entry



Well ... they just notified me that they want to register for Dopey, so it's not that far off for traditional fundraising to run with a charity provider.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone done the virtual running shorts? I would normally skip it, but it looks like maybe the medals are Incredibles themed? (I'm a sucker for The Incredibles). Just curious about anyone's experience.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Anyone done the virtual running shorts? I would normally skip it, but it looks like maybe the medals are Incredibles themed? (I'm a sucker for The Incredibles). Just curious about anyone's experience.



I know @rteetz did it one year, I don't remember if he did both.

I'm in the same boat ... I wouldn't normally be interested, but it's The Incredibles...


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> I know @rteetz did it one year, I don't remember if he did both.
> 
> I'm in the same boat ... I wouldn't normally be interested, but it's The Incredibles...



It honestly feels a little exploitative of medal fans with a little disposable income, but again...Incredibles.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I know @rteetz did it one year, I don't remember if he did both.
> 
> I'm in the same boat ... I wouldn't normally be interested, but it's The Incredibles...


I did last years and wrote a review on it. I’m tempted again because of the theme.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I did last years and wrote a review on it. I’m tempted again because of the theme.



Link?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Link?


If you click the link in my signature you should be able to find it there. Currently at WDW so don’t have it off hand.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> If you click the link in my signature you should be able to find it there. Currently at WDW so don’t have it off hand.



Ah, the old “currently at WDW, so I don’t have it off hand” excuse, huh? Do your professors accept that?

Jk...I’ll look it up in a bit. Have fun, man.


----------



## SarahDisney

For @lhermiston and anyone else who is interested, here's the link to @rteetz's review of last year's virtual shorts (including pictures): https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...-0-updated-12-30.3614935/page-5#post-58087275


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> For @lhermiston and anyone else who is interested, here's the link to @rteetz's review of last year's virtual shorts (including pictures): https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...-0-updated-12-30.3614935/page-5#post-58087275


Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> I know @rteetz did it one year, I don't remember if he did both.
> 
> I'm in the same boat ... I wouldn't normally be interested, but it's The Incredibles...


Honestly, if I had known the inaugural Mickey virtual 5Ks ended with that completion medal I would have signed up for those.  But the description of shorts, shoes, and his glove didn't intrigue me.  



lhermiston said:


> It honestly feels a little exploitative of medal fans with a little disposable income, but again...Incredibles.


I get this.  Maybe I've convinced myself of this, but I feel like the runDisney virtual series races are perhaps targeting a different audience than those of us already participating in runDisney races.  When wearing my race medals around the parks I've talked with so many non runners who are interested in the medal.  And despite my best efforts to convey to them that it's not impossible because I did it as a slow runner, I often feel like they believe the distance is simply too far.  I get that.  I used to believe that myself.  I might still believe that myself in relation to running a full.

I think a lot of people fear they're too slow.  Perhaps they have other fears about physical fitness, weight, whatever.  Well, the virtual races give them a chance to go the distance on their time.  And maybe if they finish a virtual race, they discover that it's more fun than they thought and maybe next time they'll sign up for a race on Disney property or elsewhere.  I also feel like the virtual races give international runners a chance to earn a runDisney medal even though distance/time of year makes a runDisney event extremely difficult.  

I understand why some dislike virtual races.  I feel like virtual races have a place.  And if the medal doesn't interest me, then I can simply skip it.  

I'm almost positive I'm signing up for this year's virtual series.  I love The Incredibles and this will be a cool way to celebrate The Incredibles II this summer.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Anyone done the virtual running shorts? I would normally skip it, but it looks like maybe the medals are Incredibles themed? (I'm a sucker for The Incredibles). Just curious about anyone's experience.


We've done it both years and will again.  It's a lot of fun to do over the summer and I set the same course so each race I can compare my time.   Sure, it's a pure money grab for Disney, but I really don't care. The medals are very nice and the little extra goodies are neat too.  The 5k shorts series are the only virtuals we've ever done because virtuals aren't really my thing but runDisney suckered us in & I have found it worth it for us. Last year the medals came before June so we then unwrapped each one after we ran it. We set the dates for each one like you would real races.  Everyone does it different and it's fun to see others from all around complete them with posts here or in facebook groups. They had merchandise for it last year too for sale, like hat, pin, shirt. We made simple shirts however, but did buy the pin.
Come on over to the virtual short thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/rundisney-virtual-shorts-an-incredible-year-3.3549426/.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Honestly, if I had known the inaugural Mickey virtual 5Ks ended with that completion medal I would have signed up for those.  But the description of shorts, shoes, and his glove didn't intrigue me.
> 
> I get this.  Maybe I've convinced myself of this, but I feel like the runDisney virtual series races are perhaps targeting a different audience than those of us already participating in runDisney races.  When wearing my race medals around the parks I've talked with so many non runners who are interested in the medal.  And despite my best efforts to convey to them that it's not impossible because I did it as a slow runner, I often feel like they believe the distance is simply too far.  I get that.  I used to believe that myself.  I might still believe that myself in relation to running a full.
> 
> I think a lot of people fear they're too slow.  Perhaps they have other fears about physical fitness, weight, whatever.  Well, the virtual races give them a chance to go the distance on their time.  And maybe if they finish a virtual race, they discover that it's more fun than they thought and maybe next time they'll sign up for a race on Disney property or elsewhere.  I also feel like the virtual races give international runners a chance to earn a runDisney medal even though distance/time of year makes a runDisney event extremely difficult.
> 
> I understand why some dislike virtual races.  I feel like virtual races have a place.  And if the medal doesn't interest me, then I can simply skip it.
> 
> I'm almost positive I'm signing up for this year's virtual series.  I love The Incredibles and this will be a cool way to celebrate The Incredibles II this summer.



Good points.

I’m iffy on the virtual races. At this point, I'd rather have that money for other things and while I love The Incredibles, I’m not in love with the medals. If I’m treating those like Disney memorabilia, there are things I’d rather buy.


----------



## Neil Lock

Out of curiosity how quickly does this event normally sell out?


----------



## rteetz

Neil Lock said:


> Out of curiosity how quickly does this event normally sell out?


Which race? Half and Full not as quickly. Smaller races and dopey can sell out same day sometimes.


----------



## Neil Lock

Dopey - i did goofy a few years back but had to go through a travel agent...


----------



## rteetz

Neil Lock said:


> Dopey - i did goofy a few years back but had to go through a travel agent...


Dopey sold out quickly in 2018 due to it being an anniversary year. I would expect it to still sell out but not as fast in 2019.


----------



## Neil Lock

fantastic - thank you. will get it in my diary.


----------



## Keels

What @rteetz said - 2018 Dopey sold out within 20 minutes or so.

2017 Dopey sat around for months, and then just closed suddenly. I imagine Dopey 2019 will be similar to Dopey 2017.


----------



## cavepig

I see the 5k & 10k going farely fast, the Half sells out around a week or two, but Dopey, Goofy & the Full sit open for a while if they even sell out.  If we're making predictions that is which I really have no clue but with no anniversary that's my thoughts.   I definitly feel like I've heard of less people planning on Dopey versus last year where everyone was planning on it.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I see the 5k & 10k going farely fast, the Half sells out around a week or two, but Dopey, Goofy & the Full sit open for a while if they even sell out.  If we're making predictions that is which I really have no clue but with no anniversary that's my thoughts.   I definitly feel like I've heard of less people planning on Dopey versus last year where everyone was planning on it.


The half really depends. Sometimes it can go in a few days sometimes it’s a month or two. The half will definitely go quicker than the full.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I don't think Goofy has sold out much since Dopey started.


----------



## SarahDisney

I think I remember one year Goofy hadn't sold out by the summer, so they split some of the Goofy entries up into half and full (I don't know if the full was sold out that year, but I'm pretty sure the half was)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I think I remember one year Goofy hadn't sold out by the summer, so they split some of the Goofy entries up into half and full (I don't know if the full was sold out that year, but I'm pretty sure the half was)


Yep they did that.


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> I think I remember one year Goofy hadn't sold out by the summer, so they split some of the Goofy entries up into half and full (I don't know if the full was sold out that year, but I'm pretty sure the half was)


That was the first year I ran a runDisney race! I had just started running, hadn’t heard of runDisney before, and when I looked the half was sold out. A couple of weeks later I checked back, and more spots were open! And I signed up. I think that was Goofy’s 10 years running year, so they may have had more allotted for Goofy than before, and weren’t selling them as quickly. So glad they did that.


----------



## cavepig

Here's the 2015 Giveback blog post & Goofy's 10th year running - https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/goofy-give-back-09-16-2014/  I remember running the marathon and seeing the 10th Goofy tshirts the perfects got as some ran in them. Kind of cool.

I feel like last year Goofy only sold out cause the marathon 25th?!  They really have shrunk how many Goofy's though it seems.


----------



## LSUlakes

pluto377 said:


> Are there any benefits/negatives to booking through a travel agent as opposed to doing it all yourself?  I'm planning to run Dopey and I'm not picky about where I stay as I'll probably be traveling solo.



The only negative of using a TA is that you have to process payments through them. Depending on the TA you find they can do as little or as much as you would like them to. Some do more than others, but I think its pretty standard that they will make your ADR's and FP+'s. Some will go do more and some may do less. Using a TA will not increase your overall total so the money they earn either goes to them or Disney keeps it depending on booking method. You will find good agents and some not so great ones. 
If your looking for a package deal for marathon weekend that comes with a bib thats a whole different thing that I do not know much about.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

pluto377 said:


> Are there any benefits/negatives to booking through a travel agent as opposed to doing it all yourself?  I'm planning to run Dopey and I'm not picky about where I stay as I'll probably be traveling solo.



You might get a better deal through a travel agent, but I am not sure I would use the RunDisney reservation service for rooms. I had used the RunDisney travel services twice and I didn’t find any benefit to using it...in fact, in the end it was more hassle. First, when I booked the prices were absolutely no different from the website. Second, they required a minimum night stay. Three, two weeks to go, my top choice hotel opened up at a price I was fine with paying on the main Disney booking site. I was fine paying for any reservation change fees, so called the main booking and they had everything set for my new reservation but RunDisney would not let me change my reservation because I booked it through them—even though I believe they are also Disney. They would only let me change if there were available Run Disney blocked off rooms,which by this time they had none—even though the main site had plenty of rooms at the resort I wanted to stay at. 

I know this was a strange, last minute change, but in the end, I didn’t see the point of using them. The only difference was actually slightly more limited room options and inflexibility to make any changes. To me, the only one who benefits is RunDisney because it allows them to somewhat track how many rooms they can reliably sell for marathon weekend. Everyone was plenty nice, but had I wanted to change my room reservation by booking direct, it would have been a piece of cake.


----------



## tidefan

Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?

So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)


----------



## tidefan

tidefan said:


> Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?
> 
> So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)


One other question, as of now, the runDisney site is showing POT's can be submitted from 1/1/2016.  If that is the case, I could use my 2016 Mercedes (Birmingham, AL) Half Marathon time of 2:22:28, which would put me around 5 hours.  Would it be better to use that one?


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> One other question, as of now, the runDisney site is showing POT's can be submitted from 1/1/2016.  If that is the case, I could use my 2016 Mercedes (Birmingham, AL) Half Marathon time of 2:22:28, which would put me around 5 hours.  Would it be better to use that one?



If it holds true through actual registration day, I would say yes.

I do think the site will update with a PoT date starting in 2017 once we get closer to registration.


----------



## cavepig

tidefan said:


> Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?
> 
> So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)


I would put 5:12 & I think it is 2017 for POT. They are just behind/missed it on updating most likely. Princess already says 2017.


----------



## jmasgat

tidefan said:


> Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?
> 
> So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)



The corral this year was for 5:01-5:29, so your estimate is not that sensitive.  One question though: what do you want to run at Disney?  Based on your previous time, you could come in under 5 hrs. Are you training for that?

If it was me, I would put 5 hours or slightly less.  Who knows, you may get bumped up a corral.  And even if you're doing the race just for fun, every little bit of corral placement can help.


----------



## cavepig

jmasgat said:


> The corral this year was for 5:01-5:29, so your estimate is not that sensitive.  One question though: what do you want to run at Disney?  Based on your previous time, you could come in under 5 hrs. Are you training for that?
> 
> If it was me, I would put 5 hours or slightly less.  Who knows, you may get bumped up a corral.  And even if you're doing the race just for fun, every little bit of corral placement can help.


Don't they look (or a computer does) though to make sure you're POT actually backs that estimate otherwise I could put any estimate despite my POT?!?!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

It's that time again, Sundays are for Disney! Let's jump right in...

What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?

I liked a lot of the marathon course, even the back roads were interesting to me because it was something I'd never seen before. But, my favorite segment was running down Main Street, USA. The timing helped a lot - it was still dark, the Christmas tree and lights were still up and it was within the first few miles. I think it was also the first segment of the run with a significant number of spectators. So running down Main Street with the castle all lit up was really, really awesome.

For next year, I'm looking forward to running the World Showcase when the torches are lit.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD - I love Sarge at the top of the onramp.


----------



## DreamRunner1

For me, the torches in Epcot.  But, I’ve also never done the marathon so I’ve not run down Main Street yet. It was pretty sweet running through the castle in DL for the Light Side Half and the Avengers Halfs we’ve done.


----------



## cavepig

Running down Main St. during the marathon is my favorite part.  Even though I had ran it before twice & the half I burst into tears running down it this year & have no idea why, I guess it just all got to me that I was not sick or injured & could really take it all in
Oh & coming in via the regular entrace made it even better this time I think versus coming in backstage, way more 'magical'!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?


This is hard. For the smaller races I love running around World Showcase with music playing and the torches lit. 

For the half and the full I love running down Main Street. For the full I also love running through Animal Kingdom my favorite park and riding Everest.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'm not fast enough to enjoy Main Street. It's always very crowded and claustrophobic when I get there. Main Street gets me whenever I walk into the park on a visit, I guess it's just not as exciting in a race when I know I'm just passing through.

I love the 10K after coming into Epcot. It's such a fun course. I'll also always love rounding the corner after going past the access gate and seeing the final stretch. It never fails to get me when I hear the crowd and see the finish line.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> It's that time again, Sundays are for Disney! Let's jump right in...
> 
> What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?



My favorite part of a Disney course is the first 3-4 miles of the old marathon course. Half of the field ran through World Showcase in the dark with the only sounds being the torches, the music, and the slapping of feet. Really fun and peaceful way to start a marathon.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?


Easy, running through the Osborne Lights during Wine & Dine!!!


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> Easy, running through the Osborne Lights during Wine & Dine!!!



That’d be so cool.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> My favorite part of a Disney course is the first 3-4 miles of the old marathon course. Half of the field ran through World Showcase in the dark with the only sounds being the torches, the music, and the slapping of feet. Really fun and peaceful way to start a marathon.



Man, that does sound awesome.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

CDKG said:


> Easy, running through the Osborne Lights during Wine & Dine!!!


Yes! 2015 Wine and Dine was my first RunDisney experience, and even though the race was cut short that year, I will forever be glad I was able to run it and that we still got that part of the course. Knowing it was the last year of the Osborne Lights and the last year of the night race will always make it special, even if there was that aspect of disappointment and letdown.

Running through the Magic Kingdom for the first time during this year’s WDW half was also one of my favorite sections of a race. The cheering spectators on Main Street and the Dream Lights on the castle was so amazing.


----------



## camaker

tidefan said:


> Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?
> 
> So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)





jmasgat said:


> The corral this year was for 5:01-5:29, so your estimate is not that sensitive.  One question though: what do you want to run at Disney?  Based on your previous time, you could come in under 5 hrs. Are you training for that?
> 
> If it was me, I would put 5 hours or slightly less.  Who knows, you may get bumped up a corral.  And even if you're doing the race just for fun, every little bit of corral placement can help.





cavepig said:


> Don't they look (or a computer does) though to make sure you're POT actually backs that estimate otherwise I could put any estimate despite my POT?!?!



RunDisney has pretty consistently maintained a 2 year window for PoT, so I would expect a website update and plan on using your most recent time. I’d also suggest entering an estimated 5:12 finish time based on the recent race. No need to short yourself those few minutes. I would advise against submitting something like the 5:00 estimate or lower suggested. If rD checks your estimated finish time and it doesn’t match your PoT race, you run the real risk of getting dropped to the back. The risk isn’t worth it, IMO.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’ve got two favorites. The first is turning onto and running down Main Street. That hits me emotionally every time. The other favorite is the stretch from the entrance of DHS through the finish of the marathon. I know that’s a long stretch, but when I hit DHS I feel like I’m on the home stretch and I can relax and just enjoy the rest of the journey.


----------



## Keels

Running into Angels Stadium via the outfield gate during the Disneyland Half Marathon. I'm a HUGE baseball fan, and it was cool to get to experience what the players experience when they take the field - you run out of the tunnel into a big green expanse of green grass, cheers from fans, hearing your name over the PA system. So badass.

I've done it three times and each time, I always got a little teary.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Not Sundays are for Disney, but just wanted to post that I'm all signed up for the half! This will be my first WDW Marathon weekend (and 8th--if I counted right--RunDisney half). Signed my daughter and I up for the half through a TA. We'll be staying at BLT via my new WDW DVC points. We've owned at VGC for years but added on to BLT mostly for the races. I'm hooked  Had thoughts of going for the Dopey but after the Princess half last month had second thoughts, LOL. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> That’d be so cool.


It was AMAZING! I was fortunate enough to run this course three times (2013, 2014, 2015). The last year I took my time walking through and video taped the entire thing.

At my first WDW marathon weekend I am most looking forward to running through World Showcse with the torches all lit up. Magical!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> SAFD:  I’ve got two favorites. The first is turning onto and running down Main Street. That hits me emotionally every time. The other favorite is the stretch from the entrance of DHS through the finish of the marathon. I know that’s a long stretch, but when I hit DHS I feel like I’m on the home stretch and I can relax and just enjoy the rest of the journey.



I enjoyed that stretch, too. I thought the Boardwalk area was really cool and not something I would've ever seen were it not for that race. Really, anywhere with a lot of spectators was really great. During the marathon, I was wearing my Captain America compression shirt and I got so many "Go Cap!" cheers that it really gave me a great boost. The spectators are really great.



Keels said:


> Running into Angels Stadium via the outfield gate during the Disneyland Half Marathon. I'm a HUGE baseball fan, and it was cool to get to experience what the players experience when they take the field - you run out of the tunnel into a big green expanse of green grass, cheers from fans, hearing your name over the PA system. So badass.
> 
> I've done it three times and each time, I always got a little teary.



That. Sounds. AWESOME. (And considerably better than running into the baseball field at ESPN)


----------



## CDKG

tidefan said:


> Hey guys!  Can I revisit the POT question again?
> 
> So, I ran the Tuscaloosa Half Marathon today to get my POT.  I finished in 2:28:02, which, according to McMillian, would put my estimated full marathon time as 5:11:32.  So, should I put an estimate of 5:12 or 5:15 in when I register for the full (Disclaimer:  This will be my first full.  I have only done halfs before...)





jmasgat said:


> The corral this year was for 5:01-5:29, so your estimate is not that sensitive. One question though: what do you want to run at Disney? Based on your previous time, you could come in under 5 hrs. Are you training for that?


In a related question, they say not to have a time goal for your first marathon. So, what do you train for? Do you assume a marathon pace that matches your best PoT? Do you assume a more realistic pace based on it being your first marathon? Or...something in between?


----------



## tidefan

jmasgat said:


> The corral this year was for 5:01-5:29, so your estimate is not that sensitive.  One question though: what do you want to run at Disney?  Based on your previous time, you could come in under 5 hrs. Are you training for that?
> 
> If it was me, I would put 5 hours or slightly less.  Who knows, you may get bumped up a corral.  And even if you're doing the race just for fun, every little bit of corral placement can help.


This will be my first full... I am just going to train to finish


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> In a related question, they say not to have a time goal for your first marathon. So, what do you train for? Do you assume a marathon pace that matches your best PoT? Do you assume a more realistic pace based on it being your first marathon? Or...something in between?



This might not be exactly what you're looking for, but for my first one I trained to finish. That was it. It was hard for me, but I tried to put aside any concerns about time, pace, running vs. walking, etc. I like that because with a goal just to finish, you just enjoy that first marathon experience without fretting over pace and whatnot. You also then have a baseline marathon for future races, if that's the route you go.

That advice came from my training guide, The Non-Runner's Marathon Trainer, which I highly recommend.

If you do want to set a specific goal, I'd base it on your training and past races. It's not a simple as just doubling your half (if you've done one) time, but that can give you an approximation or something to shoot for. Ex: For my first, I had a half time of about 1:55, but I estimated a marathon time of 4:30. My goal was to finish and maybe finish under 5 hours. My actual time was 4:22 or so.

I hope that helps! Don't get too hung up on your time for the first one. Just enjoy yourself, especially at Disney.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: Favorites are that first park you enter in any race. It’s dark, somewhat empty, beautiful and just the most special feeling of *THIS is what you trained for.* 

And then there’s the  hallelujah chorus at the end of the half and full races. I’m an emotional person my nature, so that chorus throws me over the edge. Then I have .1 miles to somewhat compose myself so I can lose it again at the finish.


----------



## tidefan

Keels said:


> Running into Angels Stadium via the outfield gate during the Disneyland Half Marathon. I'm a HUGE baseball fan, and it was cool to get to experience what the players experience when they take the field - you run out of the tunnel into a big green expanse of green grass, cheers from fans, hearing your name over the PA system. So badass.
> 
> I've done it three times and each time, I always got a little teary.


I have to agree with this.  I thought that the best part was the Angels PA announcer calling out your name as you came into the stadium.

Also, I liked seeing the Anaheiim Transit station that you pass right before the stadium (it was in an Episode of "Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D."), all of the classic mustangs and corvettes, and all of the local cultural groups that were out on the course.  DL had a definite different feel than WDW...


----------



## lhermiston

TCB in FLA said:


> And then there’s the hallelujah chorus at the end of the half and full races. I’m an emotional person my nature, so that chorus throws me over the edge. Then I have .1 miles to somewhat compose myself so I can lose it again at the finish.



So, I had the choir so built up in my mind, I really thought I was going to tear up when I got to it. But when I got there, I think I was just too tired to feel anything, ha ha.


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> DL had a definite different feel than WDW...



Totally agree! I've done Disneyland Half weekend three times and Tinker Bell weekend once and every race weekend was just such a great experience - from the crowd support on the streets and in the neighborhoods, the Red Hat Ladies downtown, the miles of classic cars - and then on top of that, the full running through Disney experience.


----------



## tidefan

Keels said:


> Totally agree! I've done Disneyland Half weekend three times and Tinker Bell weekend once and every race weekend was just such a great experience - from the crowd support on the streets and in the neighborhoods, the Red Hat Ladies downtown, the miles of classic cars - and then on top of that, the full running through Disney experience.


And... the Expo is SOOOO much easier to navigate...


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This might not be exactly what you're looking for, but for my first one I trained to finish. That was it. It was hard for me, but I tried to put aside any concerns about time, pace, running vs. walking, etc. I like that because with a goal just to finish, you just enjoy that first marathon experience without fretting over pace and whatnot. You also then have a baseline marathon for future races, if that's the route you go.
> 
> That advice came from my training guide, The Non-Runner's Marathon Trainer, which I highly recommend.
> 
> If you do want to set a specific goal, I'd base it on your training and past races. It's not a simple as just doubling your half (if you've done one) time, but that can give you an approximation or something to shoot for. Ex: For my first, I had a half time of about 1:55, but I estimated a marathon time of 4:30. My goal was to finish and maybe finish under 5 hours. My actual time was 4:22 or so.
> 
> I hope that helps! Don't get too hung up on your time for the first one. Just enjoy yourself, especially at Disney.


Thank you, that is very much what I was thinking.

Based on McMillan's calculator, my 10-mile PR would put me at a 4:51 marathon while my half marathon PR puts me at a 5:02 marathon. Technically, I am capable of a sub-5 hour marathon. But, considering it will be my first, I feel like 5:25 would be a more reasonable expectation.

When determining my training paces, which do I use? Maybe this is a question for @DopeyBadger ???


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> And... the Expo is SOOOO much easier to navigate...



Not to mention how easy it is to get from your hotel to the corrals.

Ugh, now I'm REALLY missing the Disneyland races. Come back sooooooooon!!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD - Of the races I've done, definitely World Showcase as the sun is coming up. I'm not a big Epcot fan, but something about running through WS with the torches on just as the sun is starting to come out ... it's magical.
I'm really looking forward to running down Main Street. That's got to be a magical moment.

Also, when the DL races return, I'll be super excited about Angel Stadium. I'm a huge baseball fan, so I'm bummed that I never got to do that, and I'm definitely hoping it's still part of the DL Half course when the DL races come back. (In fact, I really want to run the race through Angel Stadium and then head to a ballgame in the afternoon so that I can be in the stadium for the race and a game on the same day ... so fingers crossed that the Angels are home whenever I finally get to run the DL Half!)


----------



## camaker

CDKG said:


> In a related question, they say not to have a time goal for your first marathon. So, what do you train for? Do you assume a marathon pace that matches your best PoT? Do you assume a more realistic pace based on it being your first marathon? Or...something in between?



I think the intent of that advice is a bit different than you’re taking it.  A first marathon is a big step into the unknown, with a lot of variables that don’t extrapolate as nicely as they do from the 5k to 10k to half marathon progression. As such, the advice is to not have a hard and fast time goal for your first as you get an understanding of how much different an experience the marathon is and you don’t focus too hard on pushing to an arbitrary time goal during the race itself. 

It doesn’t mean “don’t train to a target pace”. You should train using the paces suggested by your current fitness. Look at a reliable pace equivalency table like Hanson’s has or use the McMillan calculator to get a marathon target pace. Train to that so you’re building on your current fitness level and not taking a step backwards. Remember to trust the plan and not get caught in the “I could never run x more miles at this pace” trap during training. That will get you to a peak fitness level for race day and you can see how it translates to a race result from there.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD - Of the races I've done, definitely World Showcase as the sun is coming up. I'm not a big Epcot fan, but something about running through WS with the torches on just as the sun is starting to come out ... it's magical.
> I'm really looking forward to running down Main Street. That's got to be a magical moment.
> 
> Also, when the DL races return, I'll be super excited about Angel Stadium. I'm a huge baseball fan, so I'm bummed that I never got to do that, and I'm definitely hoping it's still part of the DL Half course when the DL races come back. (In fact, I really want to run the race through Angel Stadium and then head to a ballgame in the afternoon so that I can be in the stadium for the race and a game on the same day ... so fingers crossed that the Angels are home whenever I finally get to run the DL Half!)



My first DLH weekend, my beloved Rangers were in town to play the AngeLOLs, so we went to the game on Saturday night and sat two rows behind the Rangers' dugout. Their Manager, Jeff Banister, saw all of us in our Rangers gear and chatted with us - we told him we were in town to run the half that Sunday and he wished us good luck and gave us a baseball. It was so cool to run right past the dugout where they were the night before!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

This is a fun SAFD!

The turn down MS-USA is so hard to beat! Also the finish line is always pretty magical


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> It's that time again, Sundays are for Disney! Let's jump right in...
> 
> What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?


Running the Boardwalk for the 10K and getting beer samples from @Dis_Yoda after mile 4!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> Thank you, that is very much what I was thinking.
> 
> Based on McMillan's calculator, my 10-mile PR would put me at a 4:51 marathon while my half marathon PR puts me at a 5:02 marathon. Technically, I am capable of a sub-5 hour marathon. But, considering it will be my first, I feel like 5:25 would be a more reasonable expectation.
> 
> When determining my training paces, which do I use? Maybe this is a question for @DopeyBadger ???



What are you recent race times within the last 6 months and are they a good assessment of current fitness (injured, bad course, raining, snowing, etc)?  That's where I would start with determining training paces.  Most end up using their 5k/10k times as a basis for training paces as most have the speed, but lack the endurance yet for a marathon.  Then the training will end up much slower than that.

As for expectations for your first marathon.  I'd leave that discussion until much closer to race day.  But in general, for the people I work with we may train for a 4:45 marathon and then aim to hit a 5:00 marathon.  I train everyone at current fitness, regardless of what their "A" race goal may be.  Because when the next training cycle comes in Spring 2019, you'll be that much further ahead (if lowering PRs is something you strive to do).  The further you get from the anticipated fitness level marathon finish time the "easier" (big quotes) it will feel.  It increases the odds that the first marathon is an enjoyable experience and you can strive to chase time goals later on.  Get through the first one to learn all the ins and outs to such a long duration and challenging event.


----------



## JM735

lhermiston said:


> What is your favorite segment of any runDisney race? If you haven't done a runDisney race yet, what portion of a race are you most looking forward to?



It’s hard to decide between Main Street and the castle vs Epcot, when it’s still dark with the torches and music. But then there’s also the fireworks at the start. Too many things set runDisney apart - no wonder I so willingly sign up for these expensive events!


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> What are you recent race times within the last 6 months and are they a good assessment of current fitness (injured, bad course, raining, snowing, etc)?  That's where I would start with determining training paces.  Most end up using their 5k/10k times as a basis for training paces as most have the speed, but lack the endurance yet for a marathon.  Then the training will end up much slower than that.
> 
> As for expectations for your first marathon.  I'd leave that discussion until much closer to race day.  But in general, for the people I work with we may train for a 4:45 marathon and then aim to hit a 5:00 marathon.  I train everyone at current fitness, regardless of what their "A" race goal may be.  Because when the next training cycle comes in Spring 2019, you'll be that much further ahead (if lowering PRs is something you strive to do).  The further you get from the anticipated fitness level marathon finish time the "easier" (big quotes) it will feel.  It increases the odds that the first marathon is an enjoyable experience and you can strive to chase time goals later on.  Get through the first one to learn all the ins and outs to such a long duration and challenging event.


My 10-mile and half marathon PR's were in April and May of last year. In the past 6 mo. I ran a 15k PR of 1:41 (5:07 marathon) on a very hilly course and a 10k PR of 1:03 (4:58 marathon). So, again, all of my pace estimates over the past year fall around the 5 hour mark. 

I have the same 10-mile race and two half marathons scheduled before marathon training begins, so these estimates may change. I gather I should train based on my current pace estimates, realizing what happens on race day is anyone's guess!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> My 10-mile and half marathon PR's were in April and May of last year. In the past 6 mo. I ran a 15k PR of 1:41 (5:07 marathon) on a very hilly course and a 10k PR of 1:03 (4:58 marathon). So, again, all of my pace estimates over the past year fall around the 5 hour mark.
> 
> I have the same 10-mile race and two half marathons scheduled before marathon training begins, so these estimates may change. I gather I should train based on my current pace estimates, realizing what happens on race day is anyone's guess!



So based on the 10k PR, I'd say these are your current fitness training paces:

 

I usually schedule about 80% of the training to be at LR or slower (which would be 11:54 min/mile for you).  The other 20% can be a mixture of pacing at Marathon Tempo or faster.  This comes from the training plan's hard days.  And then there's the idea of the 150 min max LR, which for you would be 12.6 miles.

One thing I do is keep the training paces at the same spot through the duration of a training cycle.  I don't like to get into the trap of always adjusting the paces down after every race that comes up.  The reason is because the cardiovascular and muscular/skeletal system adapt to the training paces at different rates.  Cardio in about 8 weeks and Muscle/Skeletal in about 10-12 weeks.  So after 8 weeks you might see some indicators in racing or data from training that suggests you could bump it up, but your muscular/skeletal system might not be prepared to handle the new training load.  So I usually reassess training paces after "A" races, or usually every 16-18 weeks (or in your case like you said after the Spring racing season is over).


----------



## bevcgg

Sundays are Disney: No doubt- my favorite is running into Cars Land/Radiator Springs as the sunrise turns everything pink! There is something special about Paradise (Pixar) Pier and Mickey's Big Wheel with the fountains lit up. I _MIGHT_ have teared up a bit at Avengers last year- knowing that was the last time for some years to come. Or maybe it was dust in my eye....

Really missing the DL races!!


----------



## Desdemona924

Sundays are for Disney: Definitely running through CarsLand as the sun is coming up. Last year's early start meant that it was still dark when I got there this time, but it was still pretty amazing. And I love seeing Mickey's Wheel of Death and the World of Color water lights on is amazing, which was better in the darker morning. I look for to going back to DL.

At WDW, I think the first time I ran through the castle and Feed the Birds was playing was just... I can't even describe. I haven't done the shorter distances at Marathon Weekend, but I still love World Showcase because it means I'm almost done with the marathon


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sundays are for Disney:  

Disneyland:  Dark Disneyland Main Street  

WDW:  World Showcase


----------



## Nole95

Number one is running down Main Street during the half or full of marathon weekend.  Nothing else really compares to that.
Number two would be the the final 2-3 miles of the marathon.  Once you enter DHS, you pretty much have people cheering you on the rest of the way right when you need that extra push.


----------



## croach

Favorite segment(s)for me would probably the areas of MK - Tomorrowland and Frontierland - during the Marathon. It’s dark still so the all the lights are on and it’s relatively quiet because there’s no one there. I always enjoy seeing the parks kind of empty. 

Runner up is world showcase any time because of all the sights. And during Marathon, cast members from each country are usually out cheering with there home flag. Pretty cool.


----------



## ZellyB

I'll chime in with the group that says running down Main Street is the best part of the races.  Second favorite was probably running through Carsland out in DL.


----------



## Chaitali

I have two favorites, running down Main Street, which I've only done for the Marathon and for the Avengers races in Disneyland.  My second favorite was the boardwalk area because you know you're close to the end and there's usually some good crowd support there


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Favorite segment(s)for me would probably the areas of MK - Tomorrowland and Frontierland - during the Marathon. It’s dark still so the all the lights are on and it’s relatively quiet because there’s no one there. I always enjoy seeing the parks kind of empty.



Good call, re: Frontierland. It was cool seeing the park that way. Still dark, quieter and less crowded than Main Street and the castle, just the sound of feet slapping the pavement.


----------



## SheHulk

Just started thinking about maybe registering for Marathon Weekend next month. Let's check in on that thread...
1) SIXTY-SIX pages and registration hasn't happened yet??!??!!
2) @Keels WHAT is that in your avatar pic? I didn't even notice you were in the pic too for a moment.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SheHulk said:


> Just started thinking about maybe registering for Marathon Weekend next month. Let's check in on that thread...


Is it normal to feel slightly nauseated every time you think about registering for your 1st marathon?? But excited at the same time? So many emotions!


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> Just started thinking about maybe registering for Marathon Weekend next month. Let's check in on that thread...
> 1) SIXTY-SIX pages and registration hasn't happened yet??!??!!
> 2) @Keels WHAT is that in your avatar pic? I didn't even notice you were in the pic too for a moment.



It’s the Rick Vaughn/Wild Thing Hot Dog the Cleveland Indians have as a racing mascot!


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> It’s the Rick Vaughn/Wild Thing Hot Dog the Cleveland Indians have as a racing mascot!


That's some celebrity selfie!


----------



## jmasgat

So Sunday's question......can I just say that I am oblivious when I run, so most of the wonderful sights and sounds are totally lost on me! (Which could make one wonder why I have bothered running at Disney!)  I just generally enjoy the "people don't get to walk through here" locations--like the toll booths at MK, or any backstage area.

I will say that my favorite volunteer location was backstage behind Splash Mountain.  It was (still is) a water stop.  It was so cool to be behind the scenes. I stashed my volunteer kit in an out-of-commission ride vehicle.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD*: I actually really love the highway sections of the long races. I know, I'm odd lol! My favorite part of running long distance is getting into a groove, zoning out mentally and finding "flow" - and I can't do that in the parks. I love going into the parks, but I'm also always happy to get back out on the road!


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it normal to feel slightly nauseated every time you think about registering for your 1st marathon?? But excited at the same time? So many emotions!



Yup.  I just decided to conquer Dopey and it's been a whirlwind of excitement and what the heck am I thinking????


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: I love the stretch between HS and the finish line.  

But also, running the Wine & Dine through Pandora in the dark last fall was the most breathtaking thing ever! I had not visited Pandora yet so I was in awe!


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... I officially put registration on my work calendar today. Does that mean I can't chicken out?


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> So ... I officially put registration on my work calendar today. Does that mean I can't chicken out?


YUP!!! See you in January!


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> So ... I officially put registration on my work calendar today. Does that mean I can't chicken out?


Yup, you must now cause you told us


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I am just going to steal this answer: 



*DisneyDreamer said:


> Yes! 2015 Wine and Dine was my first RunDisney experience, and even though the race was cut short that year, I will forever be glad I was able to run it and that we still got that part of the course. Knowing it was the last year of the Osborne Lights and the last year of the night race will always make it special, even if there was that aspect of disappointment and letdown.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone who registered early with a rundisney package know the race prices? Not that it matters but curious what stuff will be, my patience for registration does not exist when I haven't seen the sun much in weeks, mother nature is so drunk with the weather.


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Anyone who registered early with a rundisney package know the race prices? Not that it matters but curious what stuff will be, my patience for registration does not exist when I haven't seen the sun much in weeks, mother nature is so drunk with the weather.



My Agency has them priced as follows:

Dopey - $575
Goofy - $375
Marathon - $178
Half - $188
10K - $125
5K - $85

This is an all-inclusive number, so Active fees are included.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it normal to feel slightly nauseated every time you think about registering for your 1st marathon?? But excited at the same time? So many emotions!





SarahDisney said:


> So ... I officially put registration on my work calendar today. Does that mean I can't chicken out?



I’m just going to answer both of these with YUP!


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> That's some celebrity selfie!



I walked in to the stadium and saw all three of the hot dogs and it immediately became my life's goal to get a selfie with him. This is all three of them - for those of you who are familiar with "Major League":

 



Bree said:


> Yup.  I just decided to conquer Dopey and it's been a whirlwind of excitement and what the heck am I thinking????



Exciting!! That's how I was with my first Dopey ... I went from "#NOPE" to "I MUST DO THIS LIKE RIGHT NOW" in the span of a couple of days, and when I finally settled on my decision, I was SUPER excited.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: Running down Main St. is a definite highlight.  But for the marathon, I enjoyed running by the Epcot resorts the most.  All of the crowd support gave me a huge boost, and at that point I realized not only was I going to finish the race, but I was going to finish with a smile on my face!


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> My Agency has them priced as follows:
> 
> Dopey - $575
> Goofy - $375
> Marathon - $178
> Half - $188
> 10K - $125
> 5K - $85
> 
> This is an all-inclusive number, so Active fees are included.


The half is more than the full? Is that always?


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> The half is more than the full? Is that always?





No idea ... to be honest, I've never really paid that much attention. But the half will inevitably sell out, while the full will hang around for a while so I guess RD just wants to cash-grab where they can?


----------



## davyimpact

SAFD: I love running down Main Street when I'm still full of vim, vigor and coffee. And rested. By the time I hit ESPN, the pain begins. Yea, the choir is nice, but it hurts there. And, the Showcase is cool, but I'm dyin'. My Favorite part is the finish line. The pain is over, at least until I sit down and try to get up.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> No idea ... to be honest, I've never really paid that much attention. But the half will inevitably sell out, while the full will hang around for a while so I guess RD just wants to cash-grab where they can?


I'll just tell DH the marathon is such a bargain I can't afford  not to run it!


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> The half is more than the full? Is that always?


In the past they have been the same price.


----------



## mrsg00fy

SheHulk said:


> I'll just tell DH the marathon is such a bargain I can't afford  not to run it!


I like how you think / rationalize!


----------



## PCFriar80

SheHulk said:


> The half is more than the full? Is that always?



The full and the half were both $185 for 2018, $197.21 with the fee.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> My Agency has them priced as follows:
> 
> Dopey - $575
> Goofy - $375
> Marathon - $178
> Half - $188
> 10K - $125
> 5K - $85
> 
> This is an all-inclusive number, so Active fees are included.


Thank you!!


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Thank you!!



No prob! Obviously, these aren't exact from RunDisney, but it gives you a ballpark idea with fees!

Any inclination I had to do the 10K plus Goofy is completely out the window now. $125 for a 10K has crossed the #Nope barrier for me.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> No prob! Obviously, these aren't exact from RunDisney, but it gives you a ballpark idea with fees!
> 
> Any inclination I had to do the 10K plus Goofy is completely out the window now. $125 for a 10K has crossed the #Nope barrier for me.


Yeah, it's nice to see the dent it will make. I just need to decide Marathon or Goofy.  It's funny cause I signed up for a local half for $50 no fees either, it was so weird as I'm so used to rundisney prices


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Yeah, it's nice to see the dent it will make. I just need to decide Marathon or Goofy.  It's funny cause I signed up for a local half for $50 no fees either, it was so weird as I'm so used to rundisney prices



Right? The girls and I were looking for a Racecation we could take as a Girl's Trip and they were balking at a half that was $99 ... and I was like "BOOK IT!"


----------



## Andie16

jmasgat said:


> So Sunday's question......can I just say that I am oblivious when I run, so most of the wonderful sights and sounds are totally lost on me! (Which could make one wonder why I have bothered running at Disney!)  I just generally enjoy the "people don't get to walk through here" locations--like the toll booths at MK, or any backstage area.
> 
> I will say that my favorite volunteer location was backstage behind Splash Mountain.  It was (still is) a water stop.  It was so cool to be behind the scenes. I stashed my volunteer kit in an out-of-commission ride vehicle.



Good, I'm not the only one!  I chose Disney for my first full since I thought the interesting course would get me through the run, but now I need to do another one since my first was a 4 hour blur!  I do remember seeing my family in front of Beach Club and then the final stretch through World Showcase, but that is about it.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Just booked a stay at the Poly for marathon weekend, so I'm officially in for 2019. I did Dopey this year but definitely not doing it again this year (don't get me wrong, I LOVED it, but I'm not ready to do it back to back years) so now I just need to decide if I want to do the full or Goofy...


----------



## Keels

ChipNDale86 said:


> Just booked a stay at the Poly for marathon weekend, so I'm officially in for 2019. I did Dopey this year but definitely not doing it again this year (don't get me wrong, I LOVED it, but I'm not ready to do it back to back years) so now I just need to decide if I want to do the full or Goofy...



All the cool kids are going Goofy ...


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> All the cool kids are going Goofy ...



False. 

#DopeyOrBust


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> False.
> 
> #DopeyOrBust



Been there. Done that. Have the 18 race shirts.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> False.
> 
> #DopeyOrBust


I'm still undecided....


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> All the cool kids are going Goofy ...





lhermiston said:


> False.
> 
> #DopeyOrBust



#5K10KMarathon

Join the team with the terrible hashtag!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> #5K10KMarathon
> 
> Join the team with the terrible hashtag!


Well I was on that team in 2017. Stupid cancelled half...


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> All the cool kids are going Goofy ...



And some of us not so cool kids, too.  At least strongly leaning that way. Definitely not Dopey, though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I’m “just” here for my 1st marathon. 
“Don’t @ me”
(I don’t even really know what that means...)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> I walked in to the stadium and saw all three of the hot dogs and it immediately became my life's goal to get a selfie with him. This is all three of them - for those of you who are familiar with "Major League":



As a Cleveland fan and Hot Dog Truther it pains me so much to see them legitimize ketchup as a hot dog condiment in such fashion every time I'm at a game. I've got nothing against ketchup, but it belongs on a hot dog the same way sardines and Skittles belong on a hot dog.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> As a Cleveland fan and Hot Dog Truther it pains me so much to see them legitimize ketchup as a hot dog condiment in such fashion every time I'm at a game. I've got nothing against ketchup, but it belongs on a hot dog the same way sardines and Skittles belong on a hot dog.



I put cheese, mayo AND ketchup on my hot dogs ... so ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I put cheese, mayo AND ketchup on my hot dogs ... so ...


Mayo is a new one. I don't think I have ever seen someone do that before.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Mayo is a new one. I don't think I have ever seen someone do that before.



It's a Tier 1 condiment, for sure.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> As a Cleveland fan and Hot Dog Truther it pains me so much to see them legitimize ketchup as a hot dog condiment in such fashion every time I'm at a game. I've got nothing against ketchup, but it belongs on a hot dog the same way sardines and Skittles belong on a hot dog.



Dude, that’s messed up. Hot dogs and ketchup are a savory partner combination on the order of chocolate and peanut butter. Hot dog, bun, ketchup and chopped onions. 

I’m afraid you’re going to pop off with more nonsense now like “beer and cilantro are good”!


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I’m afraid you’re going to pop off with more nonsense now like “beer and cilantro are good”!



LEAVE CILANTRO OUT OF THIS!!!!! IT'S JUST MEXICAN PARSLEY.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It's a Tier 1 condiment, for sure.


Not for me... I don't really prefer it on much of anything...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Not for me... I don't really prefer it on much of anything...



#Reported #Blocked


----------



## SarahDisney

This is only tangentially related, but ... I used to put mustard on my pasta.
Phew, I got that out.

I don't do it anymore. Mostly because I rarely eat pasta these days.

I still put mustard on my hot dogs, though.

Oh, and I don't eat mayo.


----------



## Keels

All you mayo haters ... unfortunate. Nothing better than french fries and mayo.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> All you mayo haters ... unfortunate. Nothing better than french fries and mayo.


French fries and sriracha mayo!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> French fries and sriracha mayo!



Yessssssssssssssssss. @Princess KP knows what's up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mayo is gross.

Mustard on Hot Dogs.

Yay Beer.

Yay Cilantro.

Still need to decide if I'm running the 10K.  At least my husband is definite on Goofy.


----------



## Bree

Mayo = yummy goodness
Hot dog = mustard and sauerkraut and/or relish
Beer = yes please
Cilantro = always ask for extra in my guacamole


----------



## apdebord

I put pimento cheese on my hot dogs  preferably the one with jalepenos 

But also another vote for sriracha mayo and fries


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm really enjoying this hot dog talk (also, hot dogs with spicy mustard and avocado are my JAM. Don't knock it till you've tried it).

Officially in for Marathon weekend! Booked a Boulder Ridge Villa and now just have to decide about races. DH and I are leaning towards Dopey (he's done Goofy, I've done the full). Our rationalization is that we are pushing 40 and things hurt more than they used to and if we don't do it now, we may never do it!!


----------



## cavepig

This thread is hilarious to wake up to!  I have fresh cilantro growing indoors right now & it's the best! Vegetarian so no hotdog condimenting comments, not even the fake veggie ones, blah!

Goofy does seem to be a popular choice this time around at least in pre-registration talk.


----------



## ANIM8R

Keels said:


> All you mayo haters ... unfortunate. Nothing better than french fries and mayo.



Garlic fries at Gordon Biersch with mayo - WOW!


----------



## jmasgat

Running Thread......discussion of pancakes, cereal and other assorted foods
Marathon Thread......discussion of hot dog condiments

Is anyone running anymore? (I'm fighting another chest cold/crud attack and being bad on getting off my butt out the door)

And for the record.....grilled/charred with mustard/relish.  And preferably with a top split Boston-style bun.


----------



## KingLlama

1. Duke's Mayo is the call. I used to be a Hellman's man, but Duke's is the Transformers to Hellman's GoBots.

2. Different mustards for different needs. Hot dogs? Straight yellow. Cold cuts? Spicy Brown. And you know who has good brown mustard? White Castle. You can buy it by the bottle, and it's stellar. I also put mustard on chili cheese fries(this comes from eating at Tommy's back when I lived in L.A.).

3. Something I've always wanted to try on a hot dog....cream cheese. Saw a Travel Channel special on Denver once, and they showed a hot dog joint that put cream cheese on it. I considered moving to Denver for that sole reason, but thought it would just be cheaper/easier to buy cream cheese instead.

4. Pimento cheese on everything. Because Kentucky.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jmasgat said:


> Is anyone running anymore? (I'm fighting another chest cold/crud attack and being bad on getting off my butt out the door)


I'm running around the house and at Dark Side in a couple weeks!


----------



## Chaitali

jmasgat said:


> Is anyone running anymore? (I'm fighting another chest cold/crud attack and being bad on getting off my butt out the door)



Not me   I'm in an ankle brace for tendinitis.  But my 2 weeks ends this Friday and I'm hopeful that I might be able to go for a short run this weekend.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'm all for getting the discussion back on track. Sorry I derailed with the hot dog condiment talk. 

One final thought for those over the age of twelve who insist on putting ketchup on hot dogs (and, yes, I'm 99.9% just having fun with all of this; people can like and combine whatever food they want):


----------



## FlashAM7

When you go to Chicago, the hot dog places don't even have ketchup. They will laugh if you ask for it.

I don't think I've put ketchup on my hot dogs since I was like 12 haha.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

After seeing a "news" story of someone eating mayo straight out the jar last week, we took a poll at work and it's surprisingly not that uncommon. I like mayo, but not straight out of the jar! Bleh. 

Hot Dogs: Has no one mentioned pickle relish? Mustard and relish for me! (Also, I unashamedly love hot dogs. And Yes. I know what's in them.)

Cilantro is delish.

Beer is just ok.


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> Hot Dogs: Has no one mentioned pickle relish? Mustard and relish for me!



Haha! I was just to comment that I eat my hot dogs with mustard and relish. 

Yes to cilantro and beer (although I’m not much of a drinker anymore). Also yes to bananas.


----------



## lhermiston

I feel compelled to weigh in. 

- Mayo is the bomb. Belongs on burgers, chicken sandwiches and BLTs. Also good in dips.  

- Fancy sauce (mayo/ketchup) on fries. 

- I can’t believe no one has said this ... brats over hotdogs every time. 

- Ketchup and mustard (horseradish mustard FTW!) on brats


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I feel compelled to weigh in.
> 
> - Mayo is the bomb. Belongs on burgers, chicken sandwiches and BLTs. Also good in dips.
> 
> - Fancy sauce (mayo/ketchup) on fries.
> 
> - I can’t believe no one has said this ... brats over hotdogs every time.
> 
> - Ketchup and mustard (horseradish mustard FTW!) on brats


Brats for the win!


----------



## croach

Ketchup is the one true god. All others are impostors and should burn in the fires of hell. 

Too much?

Also ranch dressing for french fries.


----------



## MilesMouse

I used to do mayo or ranch on everything but now I stock up on tons of chick fil a and honey roasted bbq sauce and just put that on everything!


----------



## AFwifelife

MilesMouse said:


> I used to do mayo or ranch on everything but now I stock up on tons of chick fil a and honey roasted bbq sauce and just put that on everything!



Mmmmm chick fil a sauce. 

What a burger has an awesome sauce too they put on their chicken sandwich.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Brats for the win!



Spoken like a true Wisconsinite!



croach said:


> Ketchup is the one true god. All others are impostors and should burn in the fires of hell.
> 
> Too much?
> 
> Also ranch dressing for french fries.



Ranch dressing for everything.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Also ranch dressing for french fries.


----------



## SarahDisney

Ketchup is pointless.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Ketchup is pointless.


You New Yorkers....


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> You New Yorkers....



... are right about everything.
Just saying.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> ... are right about everything.
> Just saying.


I’m not so sure about that... (I could go down a wormhole and get in trouble for what I want to say...)

Go Ketchup!


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> Running Thread......discussion of pancakes, cereal and other assorted foods
> Marathon Thread......discussion of hot dog condiments
> 
> Is anyone running anymore? (I'm fighting another chest cold/crud attack and being bad on getting off my butt out the door)
> 
> And for the record.....grilled/charred with mustard/relish.  And preferably with a top spit Boston-style bun.



I ran today, but won't be eating pancakes or hot dogs   I miss the New England style hot dog buns.  They don't sell those here in FL nor do they sell Canadian White Bread.


----------



## croach

If I knew how to photoshop, I would make a picture of Rafiki holding up a ketchup bottle instead of Simba. But I don’t because I’m technologically challenged. But just picture it in your imagination and laugh(except for Sarah since she hates ketchup).


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> If I knew how to photoshop, I would make a picture of Rafiki holding up a ketchup bottle instead of Simba. But I don’t because I’m technologically challenged. But just picture it in your imagination and laugh(except for Sarah since she hates ketchup).



I hate Photoshop too...


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> I hate Photoshop too...



Lol. But do you not know how to use it.....


----------



## Princess KP

For the ketchup lovers:


----------



## PrincessV

Hot dogs get ketchup and mustard, OR mustard and sauerkraut. Fries get BBQ or ranch, or both, but side by side, never combined on one fry. That is all.


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> Lol. But do you not know how to use it.....



I know how to use it. I would make your rakifi ketchup thing for you, but I never bothered to install it on my work computer.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> For the ketchup lovers:


I like ketchup but that’s too much for me. Give me BBQ chips all day though!


----------



## lhermiston

Real talk: Ruffles has a mozzarella and marinara chip right now and it’s way bueno.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Also ranch dressing for french fries.



Finally something you and I agree on!!


----------



## Desdemona924

Not really a fan of hot dogs, but I enjoy cheese on them, but no ketchup or mustard or relish or onions. However, if you're in Cleveland, you put stadium mustard on your hot dog (or brat). how has no one pointed this out yet?

Also, beer is gross. Cilantro and mayo are delicious.


----------



## rteetz

All these beer haters.... 

Wait... I probably should say I wonder what that tatstes like?


----------



## SarahDisney

To anyone who thinks beer is gross...
You're just drinking the wrong beer. I used to be one of you. But then I started branching out and eventually found beers I like. Just keep trying, you will find the right beer for you.

And if you don't... at least you'll be good and drunk.


----------



## Dis5150

I'm late to the party, as usual (stupid work!) but I am with #teamKeels, mayo, ketchup and cheese on hotdogs. On fries mayo+ketchup=Secret Sauce. Or at least that is what we call it in my family.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> To anyone who thinks beer is gross...
> You're just drinking the wrong beer. I used to be one of you. But then I started branching out and eventually found beers I like. Just keep trying, you will find the right beer for you.
> 
> Team #CheapBeer here, but I’ve really been getting into sours lately.
> 
> And if you don't... at least you'll be good and drunk.





Dis5150 said:


> I'm late to the party, as usual (stupid work!) but I am with #teamKeels, mayo, ketchup and cheese on hotdogs. On fries mayo+ketchup=Secret Sauce. Or at least that is what we call it in my family.



Aka “fancy sauce.”


----------



## Barca33Runner

Desdemona924 said:


> However, if you're in Cleveland, you put stadium mustard on your hot dog (or brat). how has no one pointed this out yet?



Bertman Ball Park. It even has to be the right kind of stadium mustard in Cleveland.


----------



## AFwifelife

Princess KP said:


> For the ketchup lovers:



I’m pretty anti-ketchup but these are the best.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> For the ketchup lovers:



They had these in Belgium when I lived there and they are AMAZING.

Lemme... ketchup.... 
Hot Dogs: I only eat them at Baseball games with ketchup and mustard. I would actually prefer a chili cheese hot dog in most circumstances. 
Cilantro: YES
Beer: YES
Bananas: Yes
Mayo: Only in my egg salad or as an aioli or on a Jimmy Johns sandwich.
Ketchup: On almost everything
Mustard: The spicier the better
Ranch: On pizza and Fries
Fries: Dipped in Frosty's


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Fries: Dipped in Frosty's


YES!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Ranch: On pizza and Fries



Pizza bones dipped in ranch is one of life's most wonderful surprises.


----------



## AFwifelife

Any UCF people in here? You all should know that the correct dipping sauce for your pizza crust is honey. It’s the Lazy Moon way.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> To anyone who thinks beer is gross...
> You're just drinking the wrong beer. I used to be one of you. But then I started branching out and eventually found beers I like. Just keep trying, you will find the right beer for you.
> 
> And if you don't... at least you'll be good and drunk.



#NOPE

As a general rule, if I find something tastes nasty my resultant thought process does not include "maybe I should try every variety of this nasty stuff in the hopes that I might stumble upon a variant that is not nasty".


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Any UCF people in here? You all should know that the correct dipping sauce for your pizza crust is honey. It’s the Lazy Moon way.



Ugh. Now I want a slice of Jason's Mom.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Pizza bones


I love you for saying Pizza Bones!!!!


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> Ugh. Now I want a slice of Jason's Mom.



Maybe my celebratory meal should be Lazy Moon with Jason’s Mom’s sauce and a PBR.


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Maybe my celebratory meal should be Lazy Moon with Jason’s Mom’s sauce and a PBR.



The best $5 can buy!!!


----------



## Goofed98

I apologize, the conversation may have moved on, but I cannot.

Mustard- put it on anything, especially burgers, dogs, brats. Acceptable on fries
Ketchup- acceptable on burger, dog, and fries, but only Whataburger ketchup, OR if said ketchup is mixed with Tabasco
Mayo- you can put it on a turkey and swiss.  That's about it.  Belongs nowhere NEAR a burger.  If you don't want to dip fries in ketchup or mustard, go get a Frosty and use that


----------



## Keels

Goofed98 said:


> Ketchup- acceptable on burger, dog, and fries, but only Whataburger ketchup, OR if said ketchup is mixed with Tabasco



That's called Whataburger Spicy Ketchup.


----------



## Goofed98

Keels said:


> That's called Whataburger Spicy Ketchup.



Kids these days have no idea how good they have it.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> All these beer haters....
> 
> Wait... I probably should say I wonder what that tatstes like?



My Wine and Dine goal is to buy Ryan a beer! (Assuming your not 21 by then). Sorry if that offends anyone. 



SarahDisney said:


> To anyone who thinks beer is gross...
> You're just drinking the wrong beer. I used to be one of you. But then I started branching out and eventually found beers I like. Just keep trying, you will find the right beer for you.
> 
> And if you don't... at least you'll be good and drunk.



Words to live by.



jennamfeo said:


> Fries: Dipped in Frosty's



The worst!


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> My Wine and Dine goal is to buy Ryan a beer! (Assuming your not 21 by then). Sorry if that offends anyone.


I’m not by then...


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> Fries: Dipped in Frosty's


Excuse me while I head out to Wendy's.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I’m not by then...


We'll get you a beer at the Canada pavilion. Legal age in Quebec is 18 and the rest of Canada is 19.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> My Wine and Dine goal is to buy Ryan a beer! (Assuming your not 21 by then). Sorry if that offends anyone.



I’m calling the Disney cops right now.


----------



## Keels

Goofed98 said:


> Kids these days have no idea how good they have it.



When it first came out, I sent a tray of it (like 30 cups) to my friend in Cincinnati - because Ohio isn't a Whataburger state - and he rationed it for months.

Now you can buy it at H-E-B/Central Market! Same with the honey butter chicken biscuit sauce!!


----------



## SarahDisney

camaker said:


> #NOPE
> 
> As a general rule, if I find something tastes nasty my resultant thought process does not include "maybe I should try every variety of this nasty stuff in the hopes that I might stumble upon a variant that is not nasty".



I'm pretty sure that if I followed this philosophy, I would never have given sushi a second try.
Or chicken.
Or many many other things.


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> Not me   I'm in an ankle brace for tendinitis.  But my 2 weeks ends this Friday and I'm hopeful that I might be able to go for a short run this weekend.


Hoping you get to run & it's better!  Tendinitis is such a pain as it always seems to be a lingering kind of thing that is hard to just go away 100%.  Eating anti-inflammatory foods & using tumeric seems to help I have found.



croach said:


> If I knew how to photoshop, I would make a picture of Rafiki holding up a ketchup bottle instead of Simba. But I don’t because I’m technologically challenged. But just picture it in your imagination and laugh(except for Sarah since she hates ketchup).


I could have that for you in like a minute...let's see if I want to productive today or not, hmmmm!



SarahDisney said:


> I hate Photoshop too...


Say what!   I live in Photoshop!


----------



## tidefan

We all know that the best thing is simply Wonder bread dipped in Dreamland BBQ sauce...


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> what! I live in Photoshop!



I used to live in Photoshop. That's why I hate it.
(Its actually more a lack of patience for photo editing + being asked to use photoshop for things that would be better done in other programs)


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> We all know that the best thing is simply Wonder bread dipped in Dreamland BBQ sauce...



What is BBQ sauce?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> What is BBQ sauce?


Better than Ketchup


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Better than Ketchup



I'm unfamiliar. What do you put this "bbq sauce" on?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I'm unfamiliar. What do you put this "bbq sauce" on?


Chicken, chicken, chicken, and pulled pork. Sometimes a good burger with bacon too


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Chicken, chicken, chicken, and pulled pork. Sometimes a good burger with bacon too



All of this except the pork products.
Also ... spare ribs. (Of the cow variety)


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> All of this except the pork products.
> Also ... spare ribs. (Of the cow variety)



If you have to put sauce on your beef, you've done something wrong. /Texan


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> If you have to put sauce on your beef, you've done something wrong. /Texan



Does it help if the sauce is put on during the cooking process? Or am I just not allowed to eat beef in Texas?


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Does it help if the sauce is put on during the cooking process? Or am I just not allowed to eat beef in Texas?



I'm going to have to get with the Beef Legislature and get back to you.

Typically, ribs or brisket just need a nice dry rub - no sauce. The meat should be juicy and flavorful without a sauce ...


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of hot dogs, the Asada dog sounds like a winner. The Dilly Dog from @Keels Texas Rangers does not. 

https://www.si.com/mlb/2018/03/26/mlb-ballpark-food-best-2018
https://www.si.com/eats/2018/03/26/rangers-dilly-dog-pickle


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of hot dogs, the Asada dog sounds like a winner. The Dilly Dog from @Keels Texas Rangers does not.
> 
> https://www.si.com/mlb/2018/03/26/mlb-ballpark-food-best-2018
> https://www.si.com/eats/2018/03/26/rangers-dilly-dog-pickle


Is it bad I thought of beer when you said Dilly?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Is it bad I thought of beer when you said Dilly?



Yes. Bud Light is not beer.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Yes. Bud Light is not beer.


Us college kids can only afford so much.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Yes. Bud Light is not beer.



This 100%%%%%%%%%

There are other good cheap beers out there @rteetz.  I'll ask my husband for some suggestions.  

There are also buy one get one free 6 pack specials that help.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of hot dogs, the Asada dog sounds like a winner. The Dilly Dog from @Keels Texas Rangers does not.
> 
> https://www.si.com/mlb/2018/03/26/mlb-ballpark-food-best-2018
> https://www.si.com/eats/2018/03/26/rangers-dilly-dog-pickle



Ban the DH and anything called a Dilly Dog.


----------



## tidefan

rteetz said:


> Us college kids can only afford so much.


If you've got a Costco membership you can always stoop to Kirkland Light...


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Us college kids can only afford so much.



I remember the days of finding out which bars have free beer nights. When they offered Bud Light you would think they were giving out $100 bills lol


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Yes. Bud Light is not beer.



If someone had told me this 10+ years ago, I would not have hated beer for so long.

EDIT: I just did the math. I've been drinking beer for almost 10 years. So make that like 13-14 years ago.



tidefan said:


> If you've got a Costco membership you can always stoop to Kirkland Light...



They've got much better affordable beer options at Costco. I buy all of my beer at Costco*.

*I actually do not. I only sometimes buy beer at Costco. But never the Kirkland brand.


----------



## Bree

tidefan said:


> We all know that the best thing is simply Wonder bread dipped in Dreamland BBQ sauce...



Wonder Bread just brought back memories. I grew up really really poor.  Like bricks of government cheese and cans of peanut butter poor.  We used to eat the really cheap hotdogs on wonder bread with ketchup. 



Keels said:


> I'm going to have to get with the Beef Legislature and get back to you.
> 
> Typically, ribs or brisket just need a nice dry rub - no sauce. The meat should be juicy and flavorful without a sauce ...



I’m with you on no sauce!  We are thinking of buying a smoker and making brisket and ribs for Easter dinner.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Pizza bones dipped in ranch is one of life's most wonderful surprises.



Pizza crust = pizza bones?



FFigawi said:


> Yes. Bud Light is not beer.



Busch Light is MUCH better, amiright??

*goes to high-five @FFigawi*


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Ban the DH and anything called a Dilly Dog.



Blocked and reported.

Nobody wants to watch pitchers bat. Nobody.


----------



## JBinORL

Wow, lot's of very wrong ketchup and beer opinions today.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Is it bad I thought of beer when you said Dilly?


YES. You are only allowed to think of Dairy Queen when you hear the word Dilly. Got it?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> YES. You are only allowed to think of Dairy Queen when you hear the word Dilly. Got it?


I don't get the DQ reference...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I don't get the DQ reference...


WHAT.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> WHAT.
> View attachment 311771


I have never seen that before. I only know of DQ for blizzards and ice cream cake.


----------



## Keels

I’m about to go crush a couple of Miller Lites and wonder why I like y’all so much with your terrible food opinions.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> WHAT.
> View attachment 311771


hahaha, yes Dilly Dilly means Dilly bar to me!  I haven't had one eons, it's a  school kid memory for sure.


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of hot dogs, the Asada dog sounds like a winner. The Dilly Dog from @Keels Texas Rangers does not.
> 
> https://www.si.com/mlb/2018/03/26/mlb-ballpark-food-best-2018
> https://www.si.com/eats/2018/03/26/rangers-dilly-dog-pickle



I can't imagine a scenario where that hot dog gets hot. So it sounds like hot pickle and cold hot dog. They're doing it wrong.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> I can't imagine a scenario where that hot dog gets hot. So it sounds like hot pickle and cold hot dog. They're doing it wrong.



It just looks like #nope. Basically the food equivalent of our on-field product for this season ...


----------



## jennamfeo

OMG. 3 weeks until registration opens. How do I start a GoFundMe??


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> OMG. 3 weeks until registration opens. How do I start a GoFundMe??


I think I need one too.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think I need one too.



Is this your way of saying your going Dopey?


----------



## ZellyB

*chanting under my breath*
I’m only running the marathon
I’m only running the marathon
I’m only running the marathon


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Is this your way of saying your going Dopey?


Still undecided...


----------



## jennamfeo

Someone give me some advice. I am doing Dopey, traveling solo, want to stay on property, preferably at a cheaper resort, and only want like 2 days of park time. Should I just do it all on my own or with a travel agent?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Someone give me some advice. I am doing Dopey, traveling solo, want to stay on property, preferably at a cheaper resort, and only want like 2 days of park time. Should I just do it all on my own or with a travel agent?



There are two reasons to go with a TA:
1. If you want to guarantee your Dopey registration ahead of time.  
2. If, for some reason you have to bail on the weekend - ie. injury, unable to travel, etc., most TAs will allow you to cancel your registration for a small fee and refund your race registration because they have the ability to update their runner list up until about three weeks before race weekend.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> *chanting under my breath*
> I’m only running the marathon
> I’m only running the marathon
> I’m only running the marathon



But just think how potentially great that Goofy bling will be!!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm also thinking of going through a TA. Between questions about missing work, my social issues that make going places solo very hard, and my father's intense fear that I will get kidnapped (ala Taken), I like the cancellability that a TA provides. 
We'll see. I have a few weeks to decide, I think.


----------



## Keels

I'm a big fan of Jim Stone with Acclaim, and Kristina with my agency (Magical Enchanted Vacations) is also really great, as is Sarah with Park and Preston. Patty is another great agent with Park and Preston, and she runs a very popular RunDisney-oriented blog.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I think I need one too.



Isn't that what student loans are for?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Isn't that what student loans are for?


Might as well keep piling those up right?


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> But just think how potentially great that Goofy bling will be!!


You’re hurting me.  Lol. Was gonna do either the full or the half. Sigh. FOMO is real.


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> I'm also thinking of going through a TA. Between questions about missing work, my social issues that make going places solo very hard, and my father's intense fear that I will get kidnapped (ala Taken), I like the cancellability that a TA provides.
> We'll see. I have a few weeks to decide, I think.



We have a lot of solo(or just people that are super friendly) people here that go so there are always people to hang out with if that’s something you want to do. But trust me I know that can a different sort of angst.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> You’re hurting me.  Lol. Was gonna do either the full or the half. Sigh. FOMO is real.



YEAH WELL THIS IS WHAT EVERYONE DID TO ME FOR THREE YEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Isn't that what student loans are for?


Mine helped pay for my honeymoon and wedding

No shame


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> You’re hurting me.  Lol. Was gonna do either the full or the half. Sigh. FOMO is real.


Why not both?  

I don't know what to do either.


----------



## lhermiston

Re: solo marathon trips, I haven't done one of my own yet, but I'm guessing my next race weekend trip after 2019 will be solo. It'll be different, for sure, but I'm kind of looking forward to being able to do what I want, when I want. I solo the parks at night all the time anyway, so I don't think a solo trip will be a huge leap.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Why not both?
> 
> I don't know what to do either.



I mean, do you REALLY want to sign up for only one race, risk that race being cancelled for weather and then not run that weekend at all? Statistically, your best bet is Dopey...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Re: solo marathon trips, I haven't done one of my own yet, but I'm guessing my next race weekend trip after 2019 will be solo. It'll be different, for sure, but I'm kind of looking forward to being able to do what I want, when I want. I solo the parks at night all the time anyway, so I don't think a solo trip will be a huge leap.



I’m excited for my first solo race trip in November. 



lhermiston said:


> I mean, do you REALLY want to sign up for only one race, risk that race being cancelled for weather and then not run that weekend at all? Statistically, your best bet is Dopey...



Well I definitely wouldn’t just do one race. It’s goofy for sure possibly more.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Re: solo marathon trips, I haven't done one of my own yet, but I'm guessing my next race weekend trip after 2019 will be solo. It'll be different, for sure, but I'm kind of looking forward to being able to do what I want, when I want. I solo the parks at night all the time anyway, so I don't think a solo trip will be a huge leap.



I've never done any Disney solo and until about 2-3 years ago I had pretty much never done anything solo. But I've done most of my local races solo, so hopefully that means I'm getting better at the solo thing. I'm definitely looking forward to being able to do my own thing. (Although my sister and I do tend to agree on most race things, so I'm guessing a solo trip will be not-that-different than my non-solo trips)


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I've never done any Disney solo and until about 2-3 years ago I had pretty much never done anything solo. But I've done most of my local races solo, so hopefully that means I'm getting better at the solo thing. I'm definitely looking forward to being able to do my own thing. (Although my sister and I do tend to agree on most race things, so I'm guessing a solo trip will be not-that-different than my non-solo trips)



I’ll give you my standard solo spiel. I’ve done race weekends both solo and with my wife. I find solo to be preferable, especially when you’ll be doing multiple races in a weekend. There’s a lot of pressure to not spoil everybody else’s trip when you go as a family or group. It makes it hard to eat, exit the parks, and get to bed as early as you need to for the races. Not to mention the pressure to get up and get through your pre-race routine at 2:30 (or so) in the morning without waking or disturbing the others in your room. 

Solo it’s just you. Need a simple pasta dinner early the night before the marathon, no problem. Need a morning nap after the races?  Nobody is chomping at the bit to get to the parks, especially because they know the evening is going to be cut short due to the race the next morning. Solo eliminates a lot of the stressors and allows you to better adhere to your own needs, plans and routines pre and post race. That can be especially important if you’re running a new race distance. 

Not to mention you’ve got a built in posse of bodyguards from this site to make sure you don’t get abducted.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like my solo trips.  Disney is one of those places where I feel safe no matter what.  I can do what I want and not worry about others.  

I do like my trips with others too.


----------



## Keels

My race trips (even WDW ones) are mostly friends trips for me now. My BFF and I usually do them together, or I have friends come in to visit to spectate.

And, of course, I try to spend as much time as possible with all the people from here!

Star Wars is going to be my first truly "solo" trip - because I'm not sure if Mr. Keels is even going to be in Florida for the month I'm there, and he definitely doesn't do RunDisney events anymore ... and he only does the parks in small doses when he's even around.

I like being in a big group of happy people having fun. It makes ME happy. But I can also deal with time alone, too. So I see both sides of the solo vs. group/family discussion.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Might as well keep piling those up right?



Or keep drinking cheap “beer”


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> OMG. 3 weeks until registration opens. How do I start a GoFundMe??



Already?? I just paid for W&D last week  and just paid for a few local races this week 

Tonight, friends from the gym asked if I wanted to join the beginners outdoor cycle group and I said nah, cause I'd have to buy a bike, shoes, etc... I'll stick to running cause it's cheaper....NOPE! Lol


----------



## jennamfeo

I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.



I gotcha!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.



Pshh.  No judgments on crying here.   Some people cry finishing the marathon.  You won't be the only one!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.



Pro Tip: Screaming "I'm not gonna cry" as you're running to the finish line doesn't stop you from crying.

And I'll be a crying mess right there with you!


----------



## jmasgat

jennamfeo said:


> Someone give me some advice. I am doing Dopey, traveling solo, want to stay on property, preferably at a cheaper resort, and only want like 2 days of park time. Should I just do it all on my own or with a travel agent?



I have always run Disney solo and always handled my own reservations. It has worked out well for me.  I stay on property and rent a car.  I have typically found that I can get everything I need at a good price without the need for a TA , and a comfortable handling all the details. And if you book your reservations with a credit card that has trip interruption/cancellation coverage, then you can mitigate the cost of any issues (or just buy travel insurance).  Race reservation cost is one thing that isn't covered, though, and I don't recall if Disney or Active offer insurance. 

I will say, however, that this year seemed particularly tight for room availability, and honestly, the discounts weren't that great (though TA aren't going to have any "magical" discounts of their own---I was quoted the same as Disney quoted when I checked).  Don't know if that was just with the New Year's holiday being so close.  If you really want to minimize cost and stay at a particular value or moderate, you might try a TA to see if they have rooms at the resort you are interested in at a good price.  Just make sure you do your homework about estimated rack rates/discounted rates for that time period, and also understand a TA's payment/cancellation policy compared to Room Only at Disney.  

I will also add that I know of at least one disboards member who is a TA, so if you want a reference, let me know.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.





SarahDisney said:


> Pro Tip: Screaming "I'm not gonna cry" as you're running to the finish line doesn't stop you from crying.
> 
> And I'll be a crying mess right there with you!



I’ll bring extra tissues for everyone. I think a lot of us are going to need them.


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> I’ll bring extra tissues for everyone. I think a lot of us are going to need them.


I thought that's what the long sleeved race shirts were for?


----------



## IamTrike

jennamfeo said:


> Someone give me some advice. I am doing Dopey, traveling solo, want to stay on property, preferably at a cheaper resort, and only want like 2 days of park time. Should I just do it all on my own or with a travel agent?



If I were you I would at least book the room part through a travel agent.  Even though I've got DVC and AP's I still usually use a TA for Marathon weekend.   I do that because her agency pre buys a blocks of rooms and so it's usually the least expensive way to get a room.  I can also usually reserve through rooms through her before they open for regular booking.   I don't use a TA to purchase my bib though.  It may be that purchasing the all in package is cheaper, but I can say from experience that at least on the room side booking with the right TA definitely has cost advantages.

I've done the DLR half solo.  It was fun.  My big issue was that it was only my second time at Disneyland so I wanted to do all the things.  Without other people to think about I basically spent all day running from attraction to attraction, put off eating till it was way late and generally walked way more than I should have on a race weekend.


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.



I cry for a majority of races. I’m not usually a cryer but finish lines always get me.


----------



## apdebord

After Princess on the bus I told my husband that the next time I cross a rD finish line it will be for my first full and I started crying. So it’s already started for me!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> But just think how potentially great that Goofy bling will be!!


@ZellyB Think of all of the sleep you'll get and how great you'll feel with just 1 race. 



lhermiston said:


> Isn't that what student loans are for?


Bleh. My economist heart can't support this. (My Disney heart is a little closer though...)



jennamfeo said:


> I think my only problem with going solo is that my husband won’t be there when I finish my first marathon. I’m gonna be a crying mess and I’m sure none of y’all will want to deal with that. Lol.


The whole "I'm not crying, you are" doesn't apply here... If I have any moisture left in my body, I will also be crying.


----------



## SarahDisney

Someone should probably be waiting at the finish line with tissues...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> I mean, do you REALLY want to sign up for only one race, risk that race being cancelled for weather and then not run that weekend at all? Statistically, your best bet is Dopey...


Ahh!! This is my worst fear.


----------



## croach

If the trend of cold weather continues, everyone’s tears will just freeze anyways.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> If the trend of cold weather continues, everyone’s tears will just freeze anyways.



Mylar blankets, while as warm as cotton ones, don't do a very good job in drying tears.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> If the trend of cold weather continues, everyone’s tears will just freeze anyways.


Decent weather would be nice for once.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Decent weather would be nice for once.



Hey now, this year's weather on Sunday was perfect for running.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, this year's weather on Sunday was perfect for running.


Sunday was for sure. The rest of the days not so much and it was cold being in the parks. Still better than WI in January though!


----------



## Bree

I just found a stash of hand and toe warmers from when we lived in MA. I’m hanging on to them in case we have freezing cold weather next year.


----------



## lhermiston

Not sure if I’d cry at the finish - I didn’t last year - but I’ll cry if they’re out of beer in the finishers area when I get there.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, this year's weather on Sunday was perfect for running.





rteetz said:


> Sunday was for sure. The rest of the days not so much and it was cold being in the parks. Still better than WI in January though!



The latter half of this year's full was great for running.  The first half with the bitter headwind all the way to MK could have been much better.


----------



## Dis5150

I was thinking of a Minnie/Mickey combo, 10k and full. Then I can sleep in one day in between. But then I think about the extra bling of Goofy... Sigh. FOMO is real, but Dopey is off the table due to my son getting married a few months later and his fiancé  wants the wedding in my backyard. $$$$


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> Not sure if I’d cry at the finish - I didn’t last year - but I’ll cry if they’re out of beer in the finishers area when I get there.



Call ahead. We’ll have one waiting for you. Unless your faster to the finish - then you can have one waiting for me.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> Decent weather would be nice for once.


I don't think anyone could have asked for better running weather for Marathon Sunday this year.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> I don't think anyone could have asked for better running weather for Marathon Sunday this year.


It was great when running. Waiting outside for two hours is the sucky part.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I gotcha!





Dis_Yoda said:


> Pshh.  No judgments on crying here.   Some people cry finishing the marathon.  You won't be the only one!





SarahDisney said:


> Pro Tip: Screaming "I'm not gonna cry" as you're running to the finish line doesn't stop you from crying.
> 
> And I'll be a crying mess right there with you!





Bree said:


> I’ll bring extra tissues for everyone. I think a lot of us are going to need them.





PCFriar80 said:


> I thought that's what the long sleeved race shirts were for?





AFwifelife said:


> I cry for a majority of races. I’m not usually a cryer but finish lines always get me.





apdebord said:


> After Princess on the bus I told my husband that the next time I cross a rD finish line it will be for my first full and I started crying. So it’s already started for me!





run.minnie.miles said:


> The whole "I'm not crying, you are" doesn't apply here... If I have any moisture left in my body, I will also be crying.





SarahDisney said:


> Someone should probably be waiting at the finish line with tissues...



ALL of these replies made me cry. Y'all I'm a huge crier and an ugly one at that. Glad we all have each other and beer.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> If the trend of cold weather continues, everyone’s tears will just freeze anyways.



If its cold again, I'm going to blame you.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> If its cold again, I'm going to blame you.



No beer for you then.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> No beer for you then.



Why would you say something so hurtful to me?


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Call ahead. We’ll have one waiting for you. Unless your faster to the finish - then you can have one waiting for me.



Deal.


----------



## tidefan

rteetz said:


> Sunday was for sure. The rest of the days not so much and it was cold being in the parks. Still better than WI in January though!


It was absolutely miserable waiting for the 5k to start.  I think it was 29 degrees.  Of course, most of the portable warmers were not working...


----------



## jennamfeo

BEER POLL:
How many people like dark beer? More specifically, bourbon-barrel aged stouts? I am thinking of bringing one of my favorite beers as a celebratory beer to end the weekend with but it's a 750ml bottle and I would have to share it. It's usually around 18% ABV and very sweet and boozy.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> BEER POLL:
> How many people like dark beer? More specifically, bourbon-barrel aged stouts? I am thinking of bringing one of my favorite beers as a celebratory beer to end the weekend with but it's a 750ml bottle and I would have to share it. It's usually around 18% ABV and very sweet and boozy.



OOOOOOOOOOOH ... Post-Marathon Bottle Share??


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOH ... Post-Marathon Bottle Share??


YES. Coming from the west coast means I can bring beers you guys don't usually see. I can even ship my bottles to you before hand so I don't have to worry about traveling with them.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> YES. Coming from the west coast means I can bring beers you guys don't usually see. I can even ship my bottles to you before hand so I don't have to worry about traveling with them.



I like where your head is at! What's your favorite BBA stout?


----------



## jennamfeo




----------



## croach

jennamfeo said:


> BEER POLL:
> How many people like dark beer? More specifically, bourbon-barrel aged stouts? I am thinking of bringing one of my favorite beers as a celebratory beer to end the weekend with but it's a 750ml bottle and I would have to share it. It's usually around 18% ABV and very sweet and boozy.



You had me at share beer. Everything after is just details.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> View attachment 312108



NICE!! Mr. Keels always skips a day at Disneyland to go to The Bruery.



croach said:


> You had me at share beer. Everything after is just details.


----------



## SarahDisney

I like beers that have orange peel ...

But mostly I'm willing to try almost anything


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> View attachment 312108


I like the fact that they have to prominently display "Contains Alcohol" on the label.  My only recent experience with a similar
type of beer is with Innis & Gunn Barrel Aged Kindred Spirits, a stout matured with Irish Whiskey.
It's only 11.2 oz.  so sharing will be limited.


----------



## Bree

I’m a beer whimp.  I like sissy beers that most of you would call water with a twist of hops.  I like fruity brews too like cherry or blueberry.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOH ... Post-Marathon Bottle Share??



It’s Miller time!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It’s Miller time!


I’m the one that should be saying that considering I’m from the home of Miller. 

Speaking of that I am so excited for baseball season. Go Brewers!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I’m the one that should be saying that considering I’m from the home of Miller.
> 
> Speaking of that I am so excited for baseball season. Go Brewers!



I am hoping the Rangers’ whole season gets canceled.


----------



## jennamfeo

Not to bring up the hot dog / ketchup topic again but this made me laugh....


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I am hoping the Rangers’ whole season gets canceled.


Yikes... 

Considering I work at our local stadium I wouldn’t have much money if the Brewers season was. 

You’ve had success though not too long ago. We got lucky last year with some good baseball and hopefully will stay lucky this year. The Brewers have never won a World Series and the year they lost (82) those players are treated like gods here.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> BEER POLL:
> How many people like dark beer? More specifically, bourbon-barrel aged stouts? I am thinking of bringing one of my favorite beers as a celebratory beer to end the weekend with but it's a 750ml bottle and I would have to share it. It's usually around 18% ABV and very sweet and boozy.



Mmmmm, bourbon barrel stouts. Founder's CBS this year was to die for. 



Keels said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOH ... Post-Marathon Bottle Share??



In!


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I am hoping the Rangers’ whole season gets canceled.



I feel that way about the hockey Rangers ...
(Thankfully, their season is almost over)

Go Yankees! I'm super excited to finally live up to the cliche of how tech people dress and wear a Yankees t-shirt to work tomorrow.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Mmmmm, bourbon barrel stouts. Founder's CBS this year was to die for.


CBS is just too sweet for me surprisingly. I would rather have KBS alllll day.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I’m a beer whimp.  I like sissy beers that most of you would call water with a twist of hops.  I like fruity brews too like cherry or blueberry.



Don't worry - I'm the resident Beer Punching Bag around these parts!

In fact, I'm a little surprised that @croach or @FFigawi haven't been by with my daily kick in the balls over my love for Miller Lite.



jennamfeo said:


> CBS is just too sweet for me surprisingly. I would rather have KBS alllll day.



I love all of the Prairie stouts. They're my faves.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Don't worry - I'm the resident Beer Punching Bag around these parts!
> 
> In fact, I'm a little surprised that @croach or @FFigawi haven't been by with my daily kick in the balls over my love for Miller Lite.



Some things don’t have to be said. They just become implied.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I love all of the Prairie stouts. They're my faves.


YES. Girl after my own heart. We always have a Christmas Bomb! on Christmas.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Some things don’t have to be said. They just become implied.



YOU CAN'T BRING ME DOWN TODAY, PAL!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> YOU CAN'T BRING ME DOWN TODAY, PAL!
> 
> View attachment 312152


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 312165



You’re clearly not living the High Life.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> You’re clearly not living the High Life.



There's a restaurant in Houston with a fabulous Champagne cart. In addition to a half-dozen or so bottles of fine French bubbly, they stock one bottle of Miller, the champagne of beers.


----------



## Keels

The ML I drink is brewed less than 15 minutes from me and is always the height of freshness. Basically craft beer if you think about it.


----------



## wdvak

jmasgat said:


> Is anyone running anymore? (I'm fighting another chest cold/crud attack and being bad on getting off my butt out the door)



No, I’m sorry to say. Had a great trip to Arizona and enjoyed walking/running outside a little too much and hurt my leg. See the physical therapist tomorrow and hopeful walking again by next week.


----------



## MK2010

lhermiston said:


> My plan is to still try to make this a family trip, probably the last *big* Disney family trip for a while. My wife is pursuing nursing school and the girls are getting older, so getting away from school will be tougher. We're going to spend a week down there. The plan had been to go Wednesday to Wednesday with the races in the middle, but due to my wife's class schedule, it's going to be Monday to Monday with the post-marathon celebration at Ohana and HEA being our final fling. Even with the races in the morning, I think we can make it a good family trip. Fortunately, 2/4 mornings I'll be back from racing before my family is even awake.


I'm reading through this thread, (looking for clues as to whether or not I can handle a stay at A sports while DH runs the Dopey next year.) I wanted to give you a word of warning and encouragement regarding your wife pursuing nursing school. I returned to school 3 years ago when my oldest was a Freshman in highschool and my youngest was a 4 the grader. (There's two more kids in between those.) My DH was a single dad until I graduated this past December. Nursing school HAD to become a priority. Now that I've graduated.... I'm an annual pass holder (We live in the far west of the Texas Panhandle.) We went to Disney this past January and I have two more trips planned for this year. Plus a return trip in January for Marathon Weekend. Hang in there! (Oh, did I mention that MY paycheck is the one paying for all the trips?!) Tell your wife I said Good Luck! (P.S. There are a ton of charts on Pinterest to help her study!)


----------



## Keels

MK2010 said:


> We live in the far west of the Texas Panhandle.



Where in the Panhandle are you? I'm from Lubbock (I live in Fort Worth now) and my Dad's side of the family was all from Clarendon/Leila Lake//Donley County.


----------



## lhermiston

MK2010 said:


> I'm reading through this thread, (looking for clues as to whether or not I can handle a stay at A sports while DH runs the Dopey next year.) I wanted to give you a word of warning and encouragement regarding your wife pursuing nursing school. I returned to school 3 years ago when my oldest was a Freshman in highschool and my youngest was a 4 the grader. (There's two more kids in between those.) My DH was a single dad until I graduated this past December. Nursing school HAD to become a priority. Now that I've graduated.... I'm an annual pass holder (We live in the far west of the Texas Panhandle.) We went to Disney this past January and I have two more trips planned for this year. Plus a return trip in January for Marathon Weekend. Hang in there! (Oh, did I mention that MY paycheck is the one paying for all the trips?!) Tell your wife I said Good Luck! (P.S. There are a ton of charts on Pinterest to help her study!)



Thanks! I appreciate the heads up. My wife has been knocking out pre-reqs at night school, so I'm all too familiar with the solo dad thing - cook, chauffer, etc. Fortunately, my two oldest are big helpers with my youngest. It takes a village, right?


----------



## huskies90

Can someone please re-post the 2018 POT pace to Coral placement chart? I know it was posted in the 2018 thread but I could not find it. I am trying to see what time I (approximately) need to get into coral A or B for the half and full - assuming I am doing Goofy.  TIA


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> Can someone please re-post the 2018 POT pace to Coral placement chart? I know it was posted in the 2018 thread but I could not find it. I am trying to see what time I (approximately) need to get into coral A or B for the half and full - assuming I am doing Goofy.  TIA



Sub 3:40 for A, 3:41-4:00 for B:


----------



## MK2010

Keels said:


> Where in the Panhandle are you? I'm from Lubbock (I live in Fort Worth now) and my Dad's side of the family was all from Clarendon/Leila Lake//Donley County.


I'm in Amarillo. Lived here off and on for 20 years!


----------



## Keels

MK2010 said:


> I'm in Amarillo. Lived here off and on for 20 years!



Awesome! Is Macaroni Joe's still a good restaurant? That was my favorite place in Amarillo!


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> The latter half of this year's full was great for running.  The first half with the bitter headwind all the way to MK could have been much better.


I honestly didn't even notice any wind there. My brother mentions it (of course he didn't have many people around him)  and I'm like clueless on it.  



FlashAM7 said:


> I don't think anyone could have asked for better running weather for Marathon Sunday this year.


Really?!?! I would have liked it a smidge warmer, not a lot just a smidge, like 10 degrees.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> Can someone please re-post the 2018 POT pace to Coral placement chart? I know it was posted in the 2018 thread but I could not find it. I am trying to see what time I (approximately) need to get into coral A or B for the half and full - assuming I am doing Goofy.  TIA



In addition to @Keels chart, here are your conversions for the 2018 corral system for WDW Marathon Weekend Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey based on McMillan (which is not exactly the same as RunDisney).

 

These are the 2018 WDW corrals cutoffs (that @Keels) linked above with converted McMillan race equivalencies. RunDisney uses a slightly different race equivalency calculator than does McMillan, but they're close. So if you are +/- 1 minute on these you might end up in that grey area.

Two things to keep in mind:

1) The corral cutoffs can change based on the population of runners in the 2018 WDW Goofy, Dopey and Marathon. So a 4:00 M race equivalency could be good enough for B in 2018, but the cutoff could be anything (3:45 or 4:15?) in 2018. Always best to aim for your best time when submitting a POT for purposes of trying to be furtherest ahead (if that's your goal).

2) To reiterate above, these are estimates since McMillan and RunDisney's race equivalency calculators are slightly different.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> RunDisney uses a slightly different race equivalency calculator than does McMillan



Do we know what calculator Disney uses? I had emailed rD a question about POT a while ago asking and they said they wouldn't provide their calculations, but if I sent them a time, they would give me the race equivalent.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do we know what calculator Disney uses? I had emailed rD a question about POT a while ago asking and they said they wouldn't provide their calculations, but if I sent them a time, they would give me the race equivalent.


I don't think anyone knows 100% how they figure it out.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> In addition to @Keels chart, here are your conversions for the 2018 corral system for WDW Marathon Weekend Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey based on McMillan (which is not exactly the same as RunDisney).
> 
> View attachment 312233
> 
> These are the 2018 WDW corrals cutoffs (that @Keels) linked above with converted McMillan race equivalencies. RunDisney uses a slightly different race equivalency calculator than does McMillan, but they're close. So if you are +/- 1 minute on these you might end up in that grey area.


Thanks, this is perfect. One more question, I assume if running the Goofy your coral for the half is based on your timings for the marathon? So for example, in 2018, I had a 1:47 HM POT and just ran the half and I was in Coral A. Based on the chart above, If I had done the Goofy in 2018 and assuming I submitted the same POT, I would be in coral B for the full because of the equivalency calculator and thus, I would also be in coral B for the half? Just confirming.  Thanks again, I need a new POT for 2019 and just want to get an idea of what I am shooting for.


----------



## Chaitali

cavepig said:


> Hoping you get to run & it's better!  Tendinitis is such a pain as it always seems to be a lingering kind of thing that is hard to just go away 100%.  Eating anti-inflammatory foods & using tumeric seems to help I have found.



Thanks!  I actually just started taking turmeric pills too, and I'm trying to incorporate it more in food.  What are other anti-inflammatory foods that people think have helped?  I agree that the frustrating thing abut this tendinitis is that every time I think it's gone, I try running again and it comes back   I clearly shouldn't have tried running the minute the pain was gone, so I'm definitely taking it slower this time and no running for a full two weeks.


----------



## ZellyB

I also thought they did a bit of an adjustment for challenge runners, a handicap as it were, with the assumption that if you are running multiple races that will also presumably slow your pace.  Not sure that's true or not, might just be urban legend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do we know what calculator Disney uses? I had emailed rD a question about POT a while ago asking and they said they wouldn't provide their calculations, but if I sent them a time, they would give me the race equivalent.



To the best of my knowledge, we don't know with 100% certainty.  But, if a few people sent them a variety of times and rD responded with race equivalencies, then I'm confident I could figure it out.  Figuring out mathematical trends and relationships is what I do.

But, for a guess:

Most race equivalency calculators use the formula:

T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R

D1 = distance you already raced
T1 = time for the known distance
D2 = distance you want to predict the time
T2 = predicted time for the new distance
R = performance degradation coefficient

When Riegel came out with this calculator he set R = 1.06.  Almost all online calculators that you find use this formula with R=1.06 (Runners World, Riegel, Hansons, RunningAHEAD, etc.).  Someone asked me what McMillan used and based on my original research it was "proprietary based on millions of data points".  Then, given Riegel's formula I set out to crack the relationship between HM and M to see if it was consistent across the board.  Low and behold, it was:



Instead of Riegel's 1.06, McMillan uses 1.07.  We know that McMillan and RunDisney track very closely (within a minute or so) because very few people find themselves in a position that was unexpected (@MommaoffherRocker's 2018 WDW Weekend comes to mind where we were expecting 5:29 marathon equivalent and she was seeded as 5:31 (per memory), thus just barely outside POT window per rD).

Vickers and Ian Williams have a very good data set that agree that the median for runners making a race equivalency is more like 1.15 for a marathon.

A New Race Predictor developed by Vickers: My analysis of the paper
Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt




But, a 1.15 adjustment vs McMillan's 1.07 is too large of a difference for that to be the case.  So, my guess is RunDisney probably uses a 1.08 R adjustment.



That puts it within a few minutes of McMillan, and it's a simple adjustment from the classic calculator.  To read this above chart, a 2:00 HM (in purple) would be a 4:10:12 per Riegel, a 4:11:56 per McMillan, a 4:13:41 per rD (guess), and a 4:26:18 median per Vickers/Williams.

If people were to ask a systematic POT question to runDisney and receive race equivalents, then I'm confident I could figure out their system much like the above.



huskies90 said:


> Thanks, this is perfect. One more question, I assume if running the Goofy your coral for the half is based on your timings for the marathon? So for example, in 2018, i had a 1:47 HM POT and just ran the half and I was in Coral A. Based on the chart above, If I had done the Goofy in 2018 and assuming I submitted the same POT, I would be in coral B for the full because of the equivalency calculator for the marathon and thus, I would also be in coral B for the half? Just confirming.  Thanks again, I need a new POT for 2019 and just want to get an idea of what I am shooting for.



You are correct, this is the way it has been done in the past (no guarantee the same system is always used in future years).  If your POT seeds you in Corral B for the Marathon, then you will be in Corral B for the HM as well.  This is because rD uses the same corral placement for each event with precedent set by the marathon seeding.  You will find that your race equivalency for your HM time would have individually seeded you in a faster corral if running the HM solo, but because it is the same corral placement for both you are placed by the marathon seeding.  Same goes for Dopey corral placement.

Some may ask why the discrepancy.  It is my belief it is because they have a certain number of slots available in each corral that they desire to fill.  They seed the marathon first.  So the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey bibs are placed in a POT pool and divided up into the corral pods.  Then, those same corral assignments for Goofy and Dopey take up the same spots in the HM corrals as they did the M corrals.  Then, they back-fill the remaining spots in each corral of the HM with the HM POTs.  So when you see a lower POT for corral C, then would have been race equivalent from a Goofy/Dopey bib that's why.  It's my belief that it's simply connected to the corral assignment process when dealing with bibs that need (or at least they choose to do it that way) to be the same per HM/M.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> (@MommaoffherRocker's 2018 WDW Weekend comes to mind where we were expecting 5:29 marathon equivalent and she was seeded as 5:31 (per memory), thus just barely outside POT window per rD).



So this is something that I think (fear) could happen to me- when she entered her estimated finish for 5:29 and what she thought was the appropriate corresponding POT... what corral was she placed into? The 5:31 corral? Or did she get bumped back to the last corral?


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> So this is something that I think (fear) could happen to me- when she entered her estimated finish for 5:29 and what she thought was the appropriate corresponding POT... what corral was she placed into? The 5:31 corral? Or did she get bumped back to the last corral?



Based on our message exchange, she was placed in corral G (5:31-6:00) with a 10 mile time of 1:58:33 which per Hansons is a 5:29:24, Runners World a 5:29:20 and McMillan a 5:32:47.  So we thought she would be in corral E based on how darn close it was.  She was in G because per runDisney's calculator she was 5:31-6:00.  If she had instead submitted no POT and selected 5:30 as an estimated finish time from the registration drop-down, then she would have been corralled in F (our assumption based on the corralling system to date).  So, no she was not placed in the last corral.  She was appropriately corralled based on runDisney's use of their calculator system which equated her 10 miler of 1:58:33 to a 5:31-6:00 marathon.  I think the cases of people being seeding in the last corral without actually selecting a 7+ hr estimated finish, are people who make egregious mistakes on their registration (3:00 estimated finish with a 6:00 POT, or 3:40 estimated finish with no POT submitted, etc.).  I'd be surprised being off by a few minutes from a reasonably close calculator would push you to the last corral instead.  But with rD, I guess you never know for certainty.

With all that being said, she still had a very successful weekend from corral G.  So even if you're corralled a little bit behind your initial thoughts, time and time again I've shown that all types of paces can be run from all different corrals.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> So this is something that I think (fear) could happen to me- when she entered her estimated finish for 5:29 and what she thought was the appropriate corresponding POT... what corral was she placed into? The 5:31 corral? Or did she get bumped back to the last corral?



We also pushed our estimated finish a few minutes faster than our POT would have supported hoping for a slight bump in corral placement.  Ultimately we ended up in the corral our POT supported (D), but very close by bib number to making it into corral C.  So, who knows really when you are close on those, but clearly my putting in a slightly faster finish time than supported by my POT didn't land us in the last corral.  I think they just mostly disregarded the finish time estimate and went strictly by the POT.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> Based on our message exchange, she was placed in corral G (5:31-6:00) with a 10 mile time of 1:58:33 which per Hansons is a 5:29:24, Runners World a 5:29:20 and McMillan a 5:32:47.  So we thought she would be in corral E based on how darn close it was.  She was in G because per runDisney's calculator she was 5:31-6:00.  If she had instead submitted no POT and selected 5:30 as an estimated finish time from the registration drop-down, then she would have been corralled in F (our assumption based on the corralling system to date).  So, no she was not placed in the last corral.  She was appropriately corralled based on runDisney's use of their calculator system which equated her 10 miler of 1:58:33 to a 5:31-6:00 marathon.  I think the cases of people being seeding in the last corral without actually selecting a 7+ hr estimated finish, are people who make egregious mistakes on their registration (3:00 estimated finish with a 6:00 POT, or 3:40 estimated finish with no POT submitted, etc.).  I'd be surprised being off by a few minutes from a reasonably close calculator would push you to the last corral instead.  But with rD, I guess you never know for certainty.
> 
> With all that being said, she still had a very successful weekend from corral G.  So even if you're corralled a little bit behind your initial thoughts, time and time again I've shown that all types of paces can be run from all different corrals.



I am not really concerned about being placed in a later corral if my POT warrants it, I just don't want to be placed in the last corral because of an POT entry error. It's not a matter of needing to be in a higher corral as a buffer to finish, it's more of a personal thing of wanting to be able to submit a <5:30 POT. I currently have a HM time of 2:38:40, so that doesn't translate to a <5:30 marathon, so if I'm unable to better that (which I should), I will probably put a 5:30 estimated finish time. 
My plan was to get a POT this weekend during my 10 mile race (1:57:30 or better), but with winds forecasted at 20-30 mph (gusts over 40 mph), I am not feeling as confident. Wind seems to be my running kryptonite. 




ZellyB said:


> We also pushed our estimated finish a few minutes faster than our POT would have supported hoping for a slight bump in corral placement.  Ultimately we ended up in the corral our POT supported (D), but very close by bib number to making it into corral C.  So, who knows really when you are close on those, but clearly my putting in a slightly faster finish time than supported by my POT didn't land us in the last corral.  I think they just mostly disregarded the finish time estimate and went strictly by the POT.


Thanks for this!!

Doesn't it seems like we can't go more than 1 week without talking about POT and the (non) logic behind them?? Sorry everyone!


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> My plan was to get a POT this weekend during my 10 mile race (1:57:30 or better), but with winds forecasted at 20-30 mph (gusts over 40 mph), I am not feeling as confident. Wind seems to be my running kryptonite.



Will it be a tailwind, headwind, or from the side?  Is it a heavily attended race around your estimated finish time or has pacers (thus a possible group to draft off of)?  My advice is do your best.  Keep the motivation high.  If you subscribe to the Psychobiological Model of Endurance which uses the Motivational Intensity Theory, then your motivation will play a large role in your perception of effort and ability to obtain a goal.  You can do this!


----------



## PrincessV

Hmmm, all this PoT talk has me concerned...

I missed the time I wanted (needed) for a new 10K to use for PoT by 27 seconds. (I know. I can't even.) Using the McMillan calculator, my 10K time puts me at a 2:45:58 half. Runner's World gives me 2:44:16. I know from past experience I can absolutely run a <2:45:00 half. I'm fine with winding up in the 2:45 corral, but really do not want to wind up in the last corral. GAH! Not sure if I should try using that stupid 10K for PoT for W&D (and races after that) or not.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> Hmmm, all this PoT talk has me concerned...
> 
> I missed the time I wanted (needed) for a new 10K to use for PoT by 27 seconds. (I know. I can't even.) Using the McMillan calculator, my 10K time puts me at a 2:45:58 half. Runner's World gives me 2:44:16. I know from past experience I can absolutely run a <2:45:00 half. I'm fine with winding up in the 2:45 corral, but really do not want to wind up in the last corral. GAH! Not sure if I should try using that stupid 10K for PoT for W&D (and races after that) or not.



This is a screen shot of WD Two Course Registration.

 

And the drop down:

 

And the 2018 HM corrals:

 

The question becomes based on the drop-down, how does one become a "=2:45"?  You either choose 2:31-2:45 (needs POT) or 2:46-3:00 (no POT required).  That would seem to be corral E and corral G.  But how does one find themselves in corral F?  I think in both of your scenarios (you submit 10k with POT equivalent of 2:45:58 OR choose 2:46-3:00 estimated finish) both place you NOT in the last corral.  You only end up in the last corral in this example by voluntarily choosing 3:01-3:15 or 3:16-3:30 from the drop-down.

Safest way to handle it is seemingly just to email rD and see if they respond.  Based on @run.minnie.miles, they seem willing to give you an estimated time based on their calculator and may be able to give a hint which direction to go.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> I think in both of your scenarios (you submit 10k with POT equivalent of 2:45:58 OR choose 2:46-3:00 estimated finish) both place you NOT in the last corral.  You only end up in the last corral in this example by voluntarily choosing 3:01-3:15 or 3:16-3:30 from the drop-down.


My "fear"* is scenario 3: I enter my PoT and select 2:31 - 2:45 and rD decides my PoT doesn't support that range so I go to the back, lol! I may try emailing.
(*I'm not really afraid. I'm just sick of being stuck in the 7,000-10,00 person corral because - rD, are you reading? - MINI WAVES ARE NOT WORKING!  )


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> My "fear"* is scenario 3: I enter my PoT and select 2:31 - 2:45 and rD decides my PoT doesn't support that range so I go to the back, lol! I may try emailing.
> (*I'm not really afraid. I'm just sick of being stuck in the 7,000-10,00 person corral because - rD, are you reading? - MINI WAVES ARE NOT WORKING!  )


I think they feel they are working better. A volunteer who worked corrals but has run before felt the mini waves got people out quicker and more smoothly than having so many corrals. I think if you know how to “attack” the mini waves it can work well for you. I was in G for the half and Full but in the first wave. Other than the typical cone alley bottlenecks I never had an issue.


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... do we think that if I aim for a 1:45 10 mile, that'll get me into the sub-5:00 corral? I'm trying to solidify goals for the rest of the year and I wonder if I should be working towards that ...
My current POT puts me solidly in corral E, which I'm okay with, but if I could move up a corral, I certainly wouldn't complain.

(@DopeyBadger we'll start talking about this POT/goal situation either next week or early the week after)


----------



## Princess KP

ZellyB said:


> We also pushed our estimated finish a few minutes faster than our POT would have supported hoping for a slight bump in corral placement.  Ultimately we ended up in the corral our POT supported (D), but very close by bib number to making it into corral C.  So, who knows really when you are close on those, but clearly my putting in a slightly faster finish time than supported by my POT didn't land us in the last corral.  I think they just mostly disregarded the finish time estimate and went strictly by the POT.


I did the same. Entered a faster estimated finish time that would have put me in corral D but ultimately they looked at my POT to put me in corral E.

I am debating signing up for a 10 miler next weekend. I know others here have mentioned that it is a good distance to get a good POT but not sure if my training so far is enough to get me a better time. I've started working with a personal trainer so I do feel stronger and things don't hurt after runs. But the run is through a golf course so it would be hilly. There aren't any other 10 milers in the area so this would be my only opportunity. I am planning on running a couple of HMs in the next few months so it's not like I absolutely need to do this 10 miler. Just want to move up a corral.  Thoughts?


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I think they feel they are working better. A volunteer who worked corrals but has run before felt the mini waves got people out quicker and more smoothly than having so many corrals. I think if you know how to “attack” the mini waves it can work well for you. I was in G for the half and Full but in the first wave. Other than the typical cone alley bottlenecks I never had an issue.


I thought it worked really well for DS 2016(? the first one with the giant corral F WDW - I think that was it) with 6,000 people and 6 or 7 mini waves. It was absolutely awful for PHM this year with 10,000 in one corral and the same number of mini waves. Maybe that was because Princess, but stuffing 10,000 people into one corral was just not a pleasant experience at all, nor was the next 11ish miles of never having room to move. I felt guilty about being glad so many were hurting the last couple miles, but it did finally open things up so I could actually move at my normal speed. I will not ever duke it out to go the front of a corral, so yeah - the experience form the back is likely different, too.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> I thought it worked really well for DS 2016(? the first one with the giant corral F WDW - I think that was it) with 6,000 people and 6 or 7 mini waves. It was absolutely awful for PHM this year with 10,000 in one corral and the same number of mini waves. Maybe that was because Princess, but stuffing 10,000 people into one corral was just not a pleasant experience at all, nor was the next 11ish miles of never having room to move. I felt guilty about being glad so many were hurting the last couple miles, but it did finally open things up so I could actually move at my normal speed. I will not ever duke it out to go the front of a corral, so yeah - the experience form the back is likely different, too.


Yeah it seems the later corrals are just a bit too big now. I think for dark side this year F has something like 30% of the field in it. I don’t know if there is a perfect way to corral.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> I enter my PoT and select 2:31 - 2:45 and rD decides my PoT doesn't support that range so I go to the back, lol! I may try emailing.



I can certainly understand that.  That would be unnerving.  I'd try emailing.  If you don't get a solid answer you can feel comfortable with, then if it were me, I'd select 2:46-3:00.  I feel pretty confident based on Momma's experience that you wouldn't be placed in the last corral when being off by just a few minutes.



SarahDisney said:


> So ... do we think that if I aim for a 1:45 10 mile, that'll get me into the sub-5:00 corral? I'm trying to solidify goals for the rest of the year and I wonder if I should be working towards that ...
> My current POT puts me solidly in corral E, which I'm okay with, but if I could move up a corral, I certainly wouldn't complain.
> 
> (@DopeyBadger we'll start talking about this POT/goal situation either next week or early the week after)



Honest opinion, run the best possible 10 miler you can.    Worry about doing the best on that day and not some possible POT number that may or may not be right on the line.  Keep the motivation high by just doing the best and submitting your best POT.  With that being said, I feel reasonably confident that a 10 miler of 1:45 is very very close to the sub-5 corral placement.



Princess KP said:


> I am debating signing up for a 10 miler next weekend. I know others here have mentioned that it is a good distance to get a good POT but not sure if my training so far is enough to get me a better time. I've started working with a personal trainer so I do feel stronger and things don't hurt after runs. But the run is through a golf course so it would be hilly. There aren't any other 10 milers in the area so this would be my only opportunity. I am planning on running a couple of HMs in the next few months so it's not like I absolutely need to do this 10 miler. Just want to move up a corral.  Thoughts?



Could you beat your current HM POT right now if you ran a HM?  The 10 miler is a little more forgiving because in general the shorter the distance the less required endurance to succeed.  In general, that's why runners see better conversions between 5k to 10k, then HM to M.  Most have the speed but lack the endurance to match the race equivalency.  The more focused the training on improving endurance the closer one gets to race equivalency.  So a 10 miler is slightly shorter than a HM, thus you are likely to perform better at it (based on race equivalency).  BUT, if you don't feel as if you could beat your HM POT next weekend, then the chances of improving your POT via 10 miler is medium-low.  If you feel you're in better shape then when you ran the HM POT (and the course/environment is near equivalent), then I say go for it.

When making these types of decisions, I usually ask myself whether this upcoming race gives me optimal conditions.  Am I in good shape relative to past performance?  Is the weather ideal?  Is the course ideal?  If yes, then it is likely to be a good full effort race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> Will it be a tailwind, headwind, or from the side?  Is it a heavily attended race around your estimated finish time or has pacers (thus a possible group to draft off of)?  My advice is do your best.  Keep the motivation high.  If you subscribe to the Psychobiological Model of Endurance which uses the Motivational Intensity Theory, then your motivation will play a large role in your perception of effort and ability to obtain a goal.  You can do this!



It will be all directions- the course is a loop around a lake, so fairly wide open. The first 1/2 of the race will be the headwind, which I think is a good thing, as long as I don't tire myself too badly. Race should have around 2,000 runners, no pacers.
My goal is to run hard and do my best (as cheesy as that sounds). Thanks for the reminder of motivation and effort perception!
I learned after my fall half that I can let my nerves make pre-race so incredibly miserable, so my 1st goal is to not repeat that. I am looking forward to a new race, new distance and new location. A lot to be excited about


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> It will be all directions- the course is a loop around a lake, so fairly wide open. The first 1/2 of the race will be the headwind, which I think is a good thing, as long as I don't tire myself too badly. Race should have around 2,000 runners, no pacers.
> My goal is to run hard and do my best (as cheesy as that sounds). Thanks for the reminder of motivation and effort perception!
> I learned after my fall half that I can let my nerves make pre-race so incredibly miserable, so my 1st goal is to not repeat that. I am looking forward to a new race, new distance and new location. A lot to be excited about



Best advice then is to tuck behind someone whenever you can feel the headwind.  Get right up in their draft.  The data seems to suggest that even if you have to slow down your pace by 20-30 seconds to follow someone else's draft you will save significant energy once the wind directionally changes.  For a theoretical example, if the goal was a 12:00 min/mile, and you maintained goal pace through a headwind (kept up 12), then your body wouldn't perceive it as a 12:00 min/mile anymore.  It would be like you were running an 11:30 or 11:40 min/mile.  So dropping back to a 12:20-12:30 would be similar to the same 12:00 min/mile pace.  That's all to say trust the effort of what feels like goal pace and when possible tuck behind others to draft even if it means letting up a bit.  Of course, allow others to draft off you every once in a while as well.


----------



## roxymama

Lurking in...saw we were talking about beers and ketchup.
I have a husband with an affinity for standing in long lines at early hours all over the midwest for rare or limited edition BBS and other various similar drinkey things.  I also have a basement bar and full size beer fridge and storage area and it's preeeettty full.  Because I also have a 5 year old and our drinking volume is not currently matching our collecting volume.  In summary...if it exists and is from the midwest we probably have it.
I personally really enjoy Bourbon County (2015 rare was like a macroon!) except for the barleywine ones, Founders of course and I really like Odd Side (Hazel's nuts!)  We have SO MUCH DARK BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Also...If you are 8 years old and from Chicago, then you can have ketchup with your hot dog.  Once you turn 9 you should be deported if you make that choice.  I once accidentally put ketchup on a dog at home after putting it on my daughter's.  I groaned and then thought about just eating it, but I worried about having to file for a divorce (it's a sin too great) so I literally threw it away and made another one.  I'm not even joking.
MUSTARD PEOPLE!!!!!!! EMBRACE THE MUSTARD!!!!!
(I am tolerant of non-Chicagoans having ketchup...you don't know any better and were not raised properly...it's not your fault)

Lurks away


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> Thanks!  I actually just started taking turmeric pills too, and I'm trying to incorporate it more in food.  What are other anti-inflammatory foods that people think have helped?  I agree that the frustrating thing abut this tendinitis is that every time I think it's gone, I try running again and it comes back   I clearly shouldn't have tried running the minute the pain was gone, so I'm definitely taking it slower this time and no running for a full two weeks.


Besides tumeric (which I can only take on food so often it's a little odd for me), I'll use ginger and cinnamon in stuff more often, even cayanne pepper. A lot of herbs help like oregano and are easy to add to cooking.  Otherwise I'm into spinach and eat it almost daily now.  Dark chocolate is supposed to also & eat a square almost daily. Oh and strawberries & blueberries too.  It all seems to help I have found. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> My plan was to get a POT this weekend during my 10 mile race (1:57:30 or better), but with winds forecasted at 20-30 mph (gusts over 40 mph), I am not feeling as confident. Wind seems to be my running kryptonite.


Oh my gosh I have photo shoots and saw the wind and was like seriously enough already with wind!  Hopefully it will be blocked for you somewhat. Spring is being stubborn sadly


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do we know what calculator Disney uses? I had emailed rD a question about POT a while ago asking and they said they wouldn't provide their calculations, but if I sent them a time, they would give me the race equivalent.





DopeyBadger said:


> To the best of my knowledge, we don't know with 100% certainty.  But, if a few people sent them a variety of times and rD responded with race equivalencies, then I'm confident I could figure it out.  Figuring out mathematical trends and relationships is what I do.
> 
> But, for a guess:
> 
> Most race equivalency calculators use the formula:
> 
> T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R
> 
> D1 = distance you already raced
> T1 = time for the known distance
> D2 = distance you want to predict the time
> T2 = predicted time for the new distance
> R = performance degradation coefficient
> 
> When Riegel came out with this calculator he set R = 1.06.  Almost all online calculators that you find use this formula with R=1.06 (Runners World, Riegel, Hansons, RunningAHEAD, etc.).  Someone asked me what McMillan used and based on my original research it was "proprietary based on millions of data points".  Then, given Riegel's formula I set out to crack the relationship between HM and M to see if it was consistent across the board.  Low and behold, it was:
> 
> View attachment 312281
> 
> Instead of Riegel's 1.06, McMillan uses 1.07.  We know that McMillan and RunDisney track very closely (within a minute or so) because very few people find themselves in a position that was unexpected (@MommaoffherRocker's 2018 WDW Weekend comes to mind where we were expecting 5:29 marathon equivalent and she was seeded as 5:31 (per memory), thus just barely outside POT window per rD).
> 
> Vickers and Ian Williams have a very good data set that agree that the median for runners making a race equivalency is more like 1.15 for a marathon.
> 
> A New Race Predictor developed by Vickers: My analysis of the paper
> Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt
> 
> 
> View attachment 312286
> 
> But, a 1.15 adjustment vs McMillan's 1.07 is too large of a difference for that to be the case.  So, my guess is RunDisney probably uses a 1.08 R adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 312287
> 
> That puts it within a few minutes of McMillan, and it's a simple adjustment from the classic calculator.  To read this above chart, a 2:00 HM (in purple) would be a 4:10:12 per Riegel, a 4:11:56 per McMillan, a 4:13:41 per rD (guess), and a 4:26:18 median per Vickers/Williams.
> 
> If people were to ask a systematic POT question to runDisney and receive race equivalents, then I'm confident I could figure out their system much like the above.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, this is the way it has been done in the past (no guarantee the same system is always used in future years).  If your POT seeds you in Corral B for the Marathon, then you will be in Corral B for the HM as well.  This is because rD uses the same corral placement for each event with precedent set by the marathon seeding.  You will find that your race equivalency for your HM time would have individually seeded you in a faster corral if running the HM solo, but because it is the same corral placement for both you are placed by the marathon seeding.  Same goes for Dopey corral placement.
> 
> Some may ask why the discrepancy.  It is my belief it is because they have a certain number of slots available in each corral that they desire to fill.  They seed the marathon first.  So the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey bibs are placed in a POT pool and divided up into the corral pods.  Then, those same corral assignments for Goofy and Dopey take up the same spots in the HM corrals as they did the M corrals.  Then, they back-fill the remaining spots in each corral of the HM with the HM POTs.  So when you see a lower POT for corral C, then would have been race equivalent from a Goofy/Dopey bib that's why.  It's my belief that it's simply connected to the corral assignment process when dealing with bibs that need (or at least they choose to do it that way) to be the same per HM/M.



@DopeyBadger is correct about how I was corralled. I put my time down as 5:20 since I thought I was under 5:30 which was the only other option. I went to runner relations when I got my bib to find out what calculator they used. They would only tell me it wasn't McMillian but it was "industry standard." Their calculator had me about 3-4 minutes slower than what McMillian said.  I still had a great weekend and was able to PR the marathon. Plus I was so disappointed by my coral placement that I went out the weekend after they were released and got a new half PR that is well under the 5:30 POT.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am probably the only person who doesn't care about corral placement, which makes me wonder SHOULD I care?...


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> We have SO MUCH DARK BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!


SAME. When I get home tonight I will post a picture of our "cellar". We just moved into a super small house and had no where to put our beer, so it's on a pot shelf in my 6 year old's room. She was REALLY upset. Hahahaha.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

PrincessV said:


> My "fear"* is scenario 3: I enter my PoT and select 2:31 - 2:45 and rD decides my PoT doesn't support that range so I go to the back, lol! I may try emailing.
> (*I'm not really afraid. I'm just sick of being stuck in the 7,000-10,00 person corral because - rD, are you reading? - MINI WAVES ARE NOT WORKING!  )


I wouldn't worry, I submitted a 2:45:15 for Super Heroes and was placed in the corral ahead of those without POT.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> Best advice then is to tuck behind someone whenever you can feel the headwind.  Get right up in their draft.  The data seems to suggest that even if you have to slow down your pace by 20-30 seconds to follow someone else's draft you will save significant energy once the wind directionally changes.  For a theoretical example, if the goal was a 12:00 min/mile, and you maintained goal pace through a headwind (kept up 12), then your body wouldn't perceive it as a 12:00 min/mile anymore.  It would be like you were running an 11:30 or 11:40 min/mile.  So dropping back to a 12:20-12:30 would be similar to the same 12:00 min/mile pace.  That's all to say trust the effort of what feels like goal pace and when possible tuck behind others to draft even if it means letting up a bit.  Of course, allow others to draft off you every once in a while as well.


I have nothing to lose with this race, so it will be an experiment for sure. I am hoping that my race adrenaline > wind. And if I crash and burn, I'll have a memory.



cavepig said:


> Besides tumeric (which I can only take on food so often it's a little odd for me), I'll use ginger and cinnamon in stuff more often, even cayanne pepper. A lot of herbs help like oregano and are easy to add to cooking.  Otherwise I'm into spinach and eat it almost daily now.  Dark chocolate is supposed to also & eat a square almost daily. Oh and strawberries & blueberries too.  It all seems to help I have found.
> 
> Oh my gosh I have photo shoots and saw the wind and was like seriously enough already with wind!  Hopefully it will be blocked for you somewhat. Spring is being stubborn sadly


I have been (obsessively?) checking the weather for the past week and kept hoping they'd decrease the wind.... Nope. Just the opposite. I assume tomorrow the forecast will be "Wizard of Oz winds. Stay home."


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I am probably the only person who doesn't care about corral placement, which makes me wonder SHOULD I care?...



Sorry I said I would lurk away.

I feel like you have to get to disney races and wait around SO MUCH LONGER than any of my local races (even the big Chicago ones.)  So for me, being farther up means I don't have to wait as long.  There are the character line benefits and more elbow room and running with liked pace people.  But the waiting thing is the big thing for me.  Once I get to a race I kinda just want to get going!
I honestly think if the wait wasn't so long and character lines didn't exist it would be like all the local races...I don't think that many people really care...beyond personal challenges to see if they can improve year over year which ultimately has more to do with running than the corral letters...it's just an easy representation of growth.

I'm rambling so much today!


----------



## Princess KP

DopeyBadger said:


> Could you beat your current HM POT right now if you ran a HM?  The 10 miler is a little more forgiving because in general the shorter the distance the less required endurance to succeed.  In general, that's why runners see better conversions between 5k to 10k, then HM to M.  Most have the speed but lack the endurance to match the race equivalency.  The more focused the training on improving endurance the closer one gets to race equivalency.  So a 10 miler is slightly shorter than a HM, thus you are likely to perform better at it (based on race equivalency).  BUT, if you don't feel as if you could beat your HM POT next weekend, then the chances of improving your POT via 10 miler is medium-low.  If you feel you're in better shape then when you ran the HM POT (and the course/environment is near equivalent), then I say go for it.
> 
> When making these types of decisions, I usually ask myself whether this upcoming race gives me optimal conditions.  Am I in good shape relative to past performance?  Is the weather ideal?  Is the course ideal?  If yes, then it is likely to be a good full effort race.



Thanks for the feedback! I definitely feel I am in better shape now than last May when I ran my HM POT. Weather will probably be the same - cold. Course will be new for me. It's on the cart paths of a golf course so that's scaring me a bit. I guess I should just go for it. Even if it doesn't give me a better POT at least I can test my performance before my HM in May.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> I am probably the only person who doesn't care about corral placement, which makes me wonder SHOULD I care?...


Generally speaking, I don't care overmuch about corrals placement. And I really, truly HATE racing for time, so I'm not super motivated to go run a race to use for PoT. And I was perfectly happy entering the fastest finish time that doesn't require PoT and starting in whatever corral that wound up being... until they moved to throwing aaaaaalllllll of the fastest-time-not-needing-PoT people into one huge corral. As I said earlier, it was okay the first time they did that, but it was "only" 6,000 people, they split that into a bunch of waves, and took plenty of time between waves. Since then, they've gone with more people in that corral and fewer waves and it's really not worked as well, in my experience. My actual pace would put me ahead of that corral, so I finally got motivated to race a stupid race for stupid time... and missed the time I needed by less than 30 seconds because I had to stop an re-tie a shoelace. So now I'm trying to care less again, lol!

Why does corral placement matter? Personally, I just find the whole race experience to be more pleasant when I start with people more or less the same speed as me. I find it mentally and physically draining to be "stuck" in a sea of humanity moving slower than my body is used to traveling, and that drain = major fatigue after many miles of it.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> Why does corral placement matter? Personally, I just find the whole race experience to be more pleasant when I start with people more or less the same speed as me. I find it mentally and physically draining to be "stuck" in a sea of humanity moving slower than my body is used to traveling, and that drain = major fatigue after many miles of it.



+1 this. I got stuck behind slower people at the 10k two years ago, and it was hard.
Since I do run/walk, my run speed is faster than my overall pace, so I will be corralled with continuous runners who, at any given moment  probably run slower than I do. For me, moving up a corral means that I'm starting with people whose run pace is a little closer to mine. 

I think runner ettiquite also plays a part here, because if people always ensure that there's room for someone to pass it's easier to not get stuck behind people, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## ZellyB

Corral placement for me is also just about showing improvement year over year by moving up a corral.  But, for sure since moving up some, there are decided advantages in shortened waiting around time both before the race starts and character lines.


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> Sorry I said I would lurk away.
> 
> I feel like you have to get to disney races and wait around SO MUCH LONGER than any of my local races (even the big Chicago ones.)  So for me, being farther up means I don't have to wait as long.  There are the character line benefits and more elbow room and running with liked pace people.  But the waiting thing is the big thing for me.  Once I get to a race I kinda just want to get going!
> I honestly think if the wait wasn't so long and character lines didn't exist it would be like all the local races...I don't think that many people really care...beyond personal challenges to see if they can improve year over year which ultimately has more to do with running than the corral letters...it's just an easy representation of growth.
> 
> I'm rambling so much today!


I like to get as much running done before the sun comes up! Earlier corral = cooler temps


----------



## lhermiston

My biggest concern, re: coral placement is making sure I’m started soon enough to see what I want to see on the course. Specifically, I want to run through MK when it’s still dark and everything is lit up. 

Otherwise, I’m pretty confident I’ll run my race regardless of where I start.


----------



## cavepig

For me corral placement is all about running with like paced people, the worst is starting and running right into people moving much slower.  When I was sick in '16 I still started in my corral but stayed way in the grass for most the first few miles and anytime I could till I was with like paced folks, as I wasn't giving up my corral.  I like the not having to wait as long to start benefit of an earlier corral & for hot races it means cooler temps and no sun longer if it's scorching.   I could lie and say character stops don't matter, but they do to me, mostly in the shorter races.


----------



## IamTrike

jennamfeo said:


> I am probably the only person who doesn't care about corral placement, which makes me wonder SHOULD I care?...


For me corral placement is about 2 things.  Course crowding and Character lines.    In the earlier corrals there are a few hundred runners.  In the last corral there were 3000 people.  When you have 10x the people on the course with you it's a very different experience.     Character lines get longer the farther back you are in the corrals.  Starting earlier makes it easier to stop for more/all characters.


----------



## tidefan

@DopeyBadger , So, I just ran a HM at 2:28:02 for a POT for next year's marathon, and based on McMillian, I was going to put a 5:12 estimated time.  Should I move that to 5:15?

Also, according to last year, would that place me in Corral E?


----------



## FlashAM7

jennamfeo said:


> I am probably the only person who doesn't care about corral placement, which makes me wonder SHOULD I care?...


Yes. My experiences from one of the last corrals and one of the first were completely different. Much less crowding and little to no wait for characters. It was night and day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

tidefan said:


> @DopeyBadger , So, I just ran a HM at 2:28:02 for a POT for next year's marathon, and based on McMillian, I was going to put a 5:12 estimated time.  Should I move that to 5:15?
> 
> Also, according to last year, would that place me in Corral E?



Based on the 2018 corrals (and if they use the same system again), you are squarely in E (5:00-5:30).  The "estimated time" is a drop-down menu at registration (thus selecting a range rather than an actual time) and I can't remember what the ranges are exactly for the marathon.  It may be either 5:00-5:30, or 5:00-5:15.  Either way, I think it's safe to say you can choose an estimated finish around a drop-down of 5:00-5:15 as there's no reason to believe that isn't around the race equivalency of a 2:28 HM (around a 5:10-5:15).


----------



## tidefan

DopeyBadger said:


> Based on the 2018 corrals (and if they use the same system again), you are squarely in E (5:00-5:30).  The "estimated time" is a drop-down menu at registration (thus selecting a range rather than an actual time) and I can't remember what the ranges are exactly for the marathon.  It may be either 5:00-5:30, or 5:00-5:15.  Either way, I think it's safe to say you can choose an estimated finish around a drop-down of 5:00-5:15 as there's no reason to believe that isn't around the race equivalency of a 2:28 HM (around a 5:10-5:15).


That would be great!  My whole goal for the HM I just ran was to avoid Corral F or higher!  (I am assuming that there is a big difference between E and F)...


----------



## Keels

RunDisney uses McMillan + 90 seconds for Challenges, regardless of race combination (19.3 v Goofy v Dopey).


----------



## AFwifelife

I won't have a PoT (most likely) for these upcoming races so I'm planning to get there as early as possible and stake out my spot at the front of the corral.  Moving is really going to mess things up for me and I won't be PR ready for a race until September when there aren't many FL or GA races.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> RunDisney uses McMillan + 90 seconds for Challenges, regardless of race combination (19.3 v Goofy v Dopey).



That's interesting!  So are you saying the pace of marathon predicted by McMillan + 90 sec (like 12:00 predicted and seeded by 13:30)?  Or total predicted time + 90 sec (predicted 5:00 and seeded by 5:01:30)?  Seems like the latter.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> That's interesting!  So are you saying the pace of marathon predicted by McMillan + 90 sec (like 12:00 predicted and seeded by 13:30)?  Or total predicted time + 90 sec (predicted 5:00 and seeded by 5:01:30)?  Seems like the latter.



I'd imagine it's the former. Seems a bit extreme though.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> That's interesting!  So are you saying the pace of marathon predicted by McMillan + 90 sec (like 12:00 predicted and seeded by 13:30)?  Or total predicted time + 90 sec (predicted 5:00 and seeded by 5:01:30)?  Seems like the latter.



I’ve read arguments on both sides that they do/do not assess a time adjustment when corralling for challenges.  One question I would have is do they only adjust if you’re using an estimator?  For example, if you submit a half marathon PoT for a 19.3 challenge do they adjust or is it only adjusted if you submit a 10k PoT?

Based on my corralling experience, they either don’t adjust times or it’s a PoT + 90 sec total (not pace) adjustment. When I ran the Double Dare last year I submitted a 1:52:20 HM PoT. The time cutoff published for Corral A was 1:54. I was in A/A for the challenge. No way that happens adding 90 sec to the pace. My Dopey corralling was similar. Consistent with either no adjustment or total + 90 sec, not pace + 90 sec.


----------



## Keels

It’s pace plus 90 seconds


----------



## tidefan

Keels said:


> It’s pace plus 90 seconds


So, @Keels, are you saying that rD would convert a 11:30 HM pace to a 13:00 Full Marathon pace?


----------



## wdvak

AFwifelife said:


> I won't have a PoT (most likely) for these upcoming races so I'm planning to get there as early as possible and stake out my spot at the front of the corral.  Moving is really going to mess things up for me and I won't be PR ready for a race until September when there aren't many FL or GA races.



I will be doing that too. I got the green light from the physical therapist to start walking again and am going to seriously work on getting fitter and faster. However, I won’t be ready for a race until September and can’t see that I will be able to travel somewhere (middle of Alaska doesn’t have big race choices ) for a PoT. And realistically I don’t know that I would be fast enough even then. My main goal is to finish Dopey uninjured and feeling good.


----------



## wdvak

tidefan said:


> So, @Keels, are you saying that rD would convert a 11:30 HM pace to a 13:00 Full Marathon pace?



Well, that makes it easy. I don’t have to worry about PoT, just about getting better. Works for me - less worry


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> I’ve read arguments on both sides that they do/do not assess a time adjustment when corralling for challenges.  One question I would have is do they only adjust if you’re using an estimator?  For example, if you submit a half marathon PoT for a 19.3 challenge do they adjust or is it only adjusted if you submit a 10k PoT?
> 
> Based on my corralling experience, they either don’t adjust times or it’s a PoT + 90 sec total (not pace) adjustment. When I ran the Double Dare last year I submitted a 1:52:20 HM PoT. The time cutoff published for Corral A was 1:54. I was in A/A for the challenge. No way that happens adding 90 sec to the pace. My Dopey corralling was similar. Consistent with either no adjustment or total + 90 sec, not pace + 90 sec.


 
Same here always.   I don't think they adjust half times at all for the 19.3 challenges. I've always used a half time and been put exactly where I should be. Even for Dopey I was in the right corral for the full marathon which then maybe was like one back for the half (old corraling system that is) but that's because they corral for the full not the half is what I always thought.
Adjusting pace by 90 seconds seems really off to me as that's 2 totally different running paces.


----------



## ANIM8R

cavepig said:


> Same here always.   I don't think they adjust half times at all for the 19.3 challenges. I've always used a half time and been put exactly where I should be. Even for Dopey I was in the right corral for the full marathon which then maybe was like one back for the half (old corraling system that is) but that's because they corral for the full not the half is what I always thought.
> Adjusting pace by 90 seconds seems really off to me as that's 2 totally different running paces.



I've been in the same boat the last couple of years. My Dopey PoT is a barely (|<---this much!-->|) sub 2 hr half...which works out to 4:10 or 4:15 marathon using most race calculators. My corralling has been consistent with the times given for the full corrals but I've been corralled 1 back from the 2 hr corral for the half marathon both times...which is a slight bummer because on Dopey weekends I try to run a decent half (as far as time) but enjoy (lollygag/stop for pictures) during the 10K and the full. So, I've never gotten to run with the 2hr pace group before as they've always been in the corral in front of me and I haven't been able to make up that time... yet!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> It’s pace plus 90 seconds



I think you've gotten some bad information somewhere.  It can't be pace + 90 seconds.  Going back to my example with the Disneyland Double Dare, I submitted a 1:52:20 PoT for the challenge and was corralled in A/A.  If they had used pace + 90 sec, my ~8:34 min/mile from the PoT race would have been converted to an ~10:04 min/mile pace which would have put me at a 2:12 projected HM and a corral assignment of C.  It would have been a similar penalty at Dopey this year.  I've run a challenge at all but one RunDisney race weekends I've attended and been corralled appropriately based on the unadjusted PoT I've submitted.  Now, there's enough wiggle room in that corralling that a total time + 90 sec might have been used, but there's no way it's pace + 90 sec.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> It’s pace plus 90 seconds



Wow, that seems pretty big.  A 90 sec pace adjustment would be 39 minutes and some change for a marathon adjustment.  So for example,

A POT of 2:00 (9:10 min/mile) for a HM is a McMillan 4:12:33 (9:38 min/mile).  A 90 second adjustment to 9:38 min/mile is 11:08 or a 4:51:42 marathon.

Here are the 2018 Dopey corrals:

 

Is this perchance a new system in place?  Because otherwise this is what the 2018 WDW corral numbers would look like:

 

The one on the left is pure McMillan race conversions.  The one on the right is with a 90 sec pace adjustment.  So a person shooting for corral A (Time Required 3:40) in an adjusted case would need a 3:01:00 marathon race equivalent (3:40-39 min).  That would be a 1:04:29 10 miler and 1:26:00 HM.  I was in A this year with a 3:14 marathon submission (Bib 20134, so a low number compared to perceived cutoff of 20599).  My time + 90 sec pace would be a 3:53.  Although they certainly could have not adjusted my marathon time because I submitted a marathon and not another distance.  I'd be surprised if 600 Dopey bibs submitted a HM or 10 miler less than the adjusted values above (of course they could have submitted a marathon time like me).  Seems like I'm missing something in my attempt to understand because this seems like too big of a swing.


----------



## Dis5150

@IamTrike have you looked at the Silo Marathon website lately? I just looked at it yesterday and they have the course map up. They also changed the bib pick up location and I don't see anything anymore about the free shuttle/trolley from free parking at McLane Stadium. I emailed them and am waiting on an answer as that was our plan for race morning.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> @IamTrike have you looked at the Silo Marathon website lately? I just looked at it yesterday and they have the course map up. They also changed the bib pick up location and I don't see anything anymore about the free shuttle/trolley from free parking at McLane Stadium. I emailed them and am waiting on an answer as that was our plan for race morning.


  I haven't yet we still need to book flights and figure out child care.


----------



## BriarRabbit

Some friends want to run their first half marathon at WDW in Januray 2019.  They plan on submitting a 10k for POT.  Will the actual pace be used or an adjustment like 10k pace + x seconds?  Thanks.


----------



## Nole95

I can't imagine they add pace + 90 seconds.  This year I submitted a 2:21:32 half marathon time, which is a 10:48 pace.  I ran Dopey so this means RD would have corraled me based on a 12:18 pace.  This would have amounted to a 5:22 marathon time.

According to corral placements, I would have been in E.  However, I was in D.  McMillan calculated my marathon as 4:57, so the D placement was right in line with what McMillan predicted.


----------



## camaker

BriarRabbit said:


> Some friends want to run their first half marathon at WDW in Januray 2019.  They plan on submitting a 10k for POT.  Will the actual pace be used or an adjustment like 10k pace + x seconds?  Thanks.


 
Just have them feed their 10k result into the McMillan calculator to determine an equivalent half marathon time and submit that as their estimated time of completion.


----------



## FlashAM7

When I talked to a Track Shack employee they said if you submit a Half Marathon time they will add anywhere between 60-90 seconds extra per mile. So a 2 hour half marathon could very well be converted to a 4:30 full marathon according to them. I said that seems a bit extreme but they said they really try to give people who submitted full marathon POT's the priority in corral placement.


----------



## tidefan

FlashAM7 said:


> When I talked to a Track Shack employee they said if you submit a Half Marathon time they will add anywhere between 60-90 seconds extra per mile. So a 2 hour half marathon could very well be converted to a 4:30 full marathon according to them. I said that seems a bit extreme but they said they really try to give people who submitted full marathon POT's the priority in corral placement.


This seems reasonable to me for perhaps the first few corrals (A-B, maybe C) as you would want faster runners up front, but by the time you get to D/E, I wonder if it is different in that these runners pace based upon an actual POT, whereas the later corrals (F and up) do not.  So, I wonder that if you have a "reasonable" McMillan covered POT from a HM, etc., they would be more apt to adjust, but move you within corrals A-E, and only move you back to F or higher if your POT did not support close to your estimated time?


----------



## lhermiston

FlashAM7 said:


> When I talked to a Track Shack employee they said if you submit a Half Marathon time they will add anywhere between 60-90 seconds extra per mile. So a 2 hour half marathon could very well be converted to a 4:30 full marathon according to them. I said that seems a bit extreme but they said they really try to give people who submitted full marathon POT's the priority in corral placement.



This sounds pretty similar to my experience with the 2017 marathon. I had a HM time around 2 hours (1:50-2:05 or so, can’t recall at the moment). I submitted that POT put an estimated time of 4:30 and got placed in D, which I think was about right. Finished in 4:22. 

My experience with POTs and corrals - while extremely limited - has been positive.


----------



## camaker

FlashAM7 said:


> When I talked to a Track Shack employee they said if you submit a Half Marathon time they will add anywhere between 60-90 seconds extra per mile. So a 2 hour half marathon could very well be converted to a 4:30 full marathon according to them. I said that seems a bit extreme but they said they really try to give people who submitted full marathon POT's the priority in corral placement.



I'm starting to think that we're getting runDisney-level misinformation from Track Shack here, because that doesn't line up with most people's experiences.  Especially when you consider that when waivers come out, people look at their placement versus the estimated finish time that they entered and the associated PoT.  If Track Shack was actually doing this, there would be a HUGE uproar as a very large number of runners would be corralled significantly behind where their appropriately-estimated finish times would have had them starting.  Instead, we typically hear only from a handful of people about mis-corralling and can often trace it back to PoT or estimated finish time entry errors.



tidefan said:


> This seems reasonable to me for perhaps the first few corrals (A-B, maybe C) as you would want faster runners up front, but by the time you get to D/E, I wonder if it is different in that these runners pace based upon an actual POT, whereas the later corrals (F and up) do not.  So, I wonder that if you have a "reasonable" McMillan covered POT from a HM, etc., they would be more apt to adjust, but move you within corrals A-E, and only move you back to F or higher if your POT did not support close to your estimated time?



The problem here is that the actual predicted drop off in pace is nowhere near 90 seconds/mile.  I am nowhere near fast and the predicted difference between my marathon and half marathon paces is only ~ 20 sec/mile, which is already accounted for when submitting a McMillan-adjusted estimated finish time.  Adding 90 sec/mile or so to that already-adjusted predicted pacing would have the opposite effect from what you suggested.  It would move legitimately faster runners back into later corrals with slower runners who submitted a full marathon as PoT and cause more pace misalignment issues.



lhermiston said:


> This sounds pretty similar to my experience with the 2017 marathon. I had a HM time around 2 hours (1:50-2:05 or so, can’t recall at the moment). I submitted that POT put an estimated time of 4:30 and got placed in D, which I think was about right. Finished in 4:22.
> 
> My experience with POTs and corrals - while extremely limited - has been positive.



Actually, if you go back to the 2017 marathon corral chart, Corral D encompassed estimated finish times of 3:47-3:58.  So it would appear that they corralled you based on the PoT that you submitted rather than the estimated finish time that you entered.  I was in Corral D that year as part of Dopey and I think I submitted a 3:56 estimated finish based on a 1:55 half marathon.


----------



## cavepig

When we registered for the 2015 marathon it converted our times for us at registration and my brother kept notes/printouts. His Half time was taken x 2.12 to get their Full marathon estimate if his math is correct.  His 1:37:XX half turned into a 3:26:XX marathon estimate (I forgot to right down the seconds after talking to him). I don't know when it stopped doing it for us.


----------



## Bree

Well, it’s official.  I just paid to register for Dopey.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> When we registered for the 2015 marathon it converted our times for us at registration and my brother kept notes/printouts. His Half time was taken x 2.12 to get their Full marathon estimate if his math is correct.  His 1:37:XX half turned into a 3:26:XX marathon estimate (I forgot to right down the seconds after talking to him). I don't know when it stopped doing it for us.



McMillan is about 2.11 or 2.12 (paging @DopeyBadger), so your experience sounds right.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> McMillan is about 2.11 or 2.12 (paging @DopeyBadger), so your experience sounds right.



 

Rigel is a 2.08 x difference between HM and M.  McMillan is 2.10, Vickers/Williams is 2.22 and my guess for RunDisney was a 2.11 (based on a R of 1.08 in the Riegel calculator).


----------



## BriarRabbit

camaker said:


> Just have them feed their 10k result into the McMillan calculator to determine an equivalent half marathon time and submit that as their estimated time of completion.


 So when they register they won't need to submit a published 10k time?  Disney will take an estimated time for half marathon corral placement?


----------



## cavepig

BriarRabbit said:


> So when they register they won't need to submit a published 10k time?  Disney will take an estimated time for half marathon corral placement?


No, they need to submit on an official time with link to the results for proof of time. You also select an estimated finish time which is what people use that McMillan calculator for.  You need your proof of time time to back your estimate.


----------



## AFwifelife

I thought they don't accept PoT for just the 5k or 10k?


ETA: Caught up with the discussion now lol.  Thought the friends were just doing a 10k


----------



## camaker

BriarRabbit said:


> So when they register they won't need to submit a published 10k time?  Disney will take an estimated time for half marathon corral placement?



Sorry. There are two steps to putting in the proof of time when you register. 

1. Enter an estimated finish time for the race based on the 10k that they ran. You must adjust the finish time using something like the McMillan calculator 

2.  Enter the time and url link to the results of the race that you are using as proof of time. 

The proof of time result must support the estimated finish time or they may disregard it.


----------



## lhermiston

Totally off-topic, but I'll try to tie it into marathon weekend: how many of you have done Boma? I'm determined to try some new restaurants for our marathon weekend vacation (8 nights, I think and we'll be on the dining plan) and Boma looks really good. Beyond reviews of the restaurant itself, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how "out of the way" it is (like, if I want to grab dinner there during a Magic Kingdom day) and if the food is something I should avoid the night before the marathon (I'm less concerned with trying something the night before a 5K or whatever).


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Totally off-topic, but I'll try to tie it into marathon weekend: how many of you have done Boma? I'm determined to try some new restaurants for our marathon weekend vacation (8 nights, I think and we'll be on the dining plan) and Boma looks really good. Beyond reviews of the restaurant itself, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how "out of the way" it is (like, if I want to grab dinner there during a Magic Kingdom day) and if the food is something I should avoid the night before the marathon (I'm less concerned with trying something the night before a 5K or whatever).


I’ve done it for breakfast and loved it. It’s similar to Tusker House but without the characters. It’s one of the best buffets at WDW IMO.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’ve done it for breakfast and loved it. It’s similar to Tusker House but without the characters. It’s one of the best buffets at WDW IMO.



I feel like buffets are such a good option for me and the family. It sounds like Boma has a really wide variety of foods, so everyone is bound to find something they like. Plus, I want an excuse to check out AKL.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I feel like buffets are such a good option for me and the family. It sounds like Boma has a really wide variety of foods, so everyone is bound to find something they like. Plus, I want an excuse to check out AKL.


AKL is the resort I want to stay at the most now that I’ve crossed BC and a monorail resort off my list.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> AKL is the resort I want to stay at the most now that I’ve crossed BC and a monorail resort off my list.



Talk to me when you have a family of five  

I'd love to stay at AKL just for some of the tours they offer to guests. It sounds amazing. Poly is actually on the top of my list for resorts I'd like to stay at, but that might have to be limited to me and the Mrs. one day. I'd really like to stay at one of the Epcot area resorts one day, too. For what it's worth, I really love POR and can't wait to get back there in January.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Talk to me when you have a family of five
> 
> I'd love to stay at AKL just for some of the tours they offer to guests. It sounds amazing. Poly is actually on the top of my list for resorts I'd like to stay at, but that might have to be limited to me and the Mrs. one day. I'd really like to stay at one of the Epcot area resorts one day, too. For what it's worth, I really love POR and can't wait to get back there in January.


I love POR too. Not sure where I’ll be yet for January.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I love POR too. Not sure where I’ll be yet for January.



We went back and forth between POR and adjacent rooms at Pop. More space versus more amenities. POR won out because we love the boat ride down to Disney Springs and I'm thinking about checking out Boatrights for a meal.

FWIW, I thought Pop worked out extremely well for marathon weekend, if you're thinking about going the value route.


----------



## Bree

Has anyone stayed at Shades of Green for a race weekend?  Just wondering logistics from there. Is there transportation for the races or do I need to drive myself?  My husband is a veteran and is allowed to book there in January and September.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like Boma for breakfast but not dinner


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Has anyone stayed at Shades of Green for a race weekend?  Just wondering logistics from there. Is there transportation for the races or do I need to drive myself?  My husband is a veteran and is allowed to book there in January and September.


I think @ZellyB has.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> I like Boma for breakfast but not dinner



Why's that? Just the menu or something else?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> We went back and forth between POR and adjacent rooms at Pop. More space versus more amenities. POR won out because we love the boat ride down to Disney Springs and I'm thinking about checking out Boatrights for a meal.
> 
> FWIW, I thought Pop worked out extremely well for marathon weekend, if you're thinking about going the value route.


I’m doing Pop for Wine and Dine. Depending on if my grandma might come we might go for BC again because she likes that. Otherwise I might look into Caribbean Beach with some good rates I found.


----------



## croach

Bree said:


> Has anyone stayed at Shades of Green for a race weekend?  Just wondering logistics from there. Is there transportation for the races or do I need to drive myself?  My husband is a veteran and is allowed to book there in January and September.



They have race transportation. They usually share a bus with GF and Poly after races. I guess they would have their own bus to the races.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Why's that? Just the menu or something else?



Cost versus the experience

I’ll admit I’m a bit snobby but when I’m spending almost 100 for a meal for two, I want to feel relaxed and my drinks refilled easily or getting my adult beverages timely.  You don’t really get that at dinner buffets.  I rather go to Jiko for that experience even though it costs more.

At breakfast, it’s less of an issue.  It’s actually my favorite breakfast buffet.  I may go there the morning of dark side half as my husband runs the race


----------



## Keels

Boma is my favorite breakfast on property - and I don’t really like breakfast. 

I wouldn’t pick it for dinner, mostly because for that price I can eat somewhere not a buffet ... I tend do only do buffets for breakfast/brunch and lunch (Biergarten).


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Totally off-topic, but I'll try to tie it into marathon weekend: how many of you have done Boma? I'm determined to try some new restaurants for our marathon weekend vacation (8 nights, I think and we'll be on the dining plan) and Boma looks really good. Beyond reviews of the restaurant itself, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how "out of the way" it is (like, if I want to grab dinner there during a Magic Kingdom day) and if the food is something I should avoid the night before the marathon (I'm less concerned with trying something the night before a 5K or whatever).


Boma is one of my favorites! It's been a few years since I was there, so I plan on making it my post marathon celebration dinner. I'm a vegetarian and a dessert lover (zebra domes!) so their dinner buffet is a great option for me. I tried their breakfast once after hearing rave reviews. But, I was not impressed, at all. I would much rather go to Capt'n Cook's for Tonga Toast.

The biggest downside to Boma (besides price) is the fact that AKL is so far out of the way. But, the food is worth the trip. I like to go early so I can watch the sun set over the savannah before dinner!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Boma is my favorite breakfast on property - and I don’t really like breakfast.



That's because your definition of breakfast is a pitcher of mimosas


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> That's because your definition of breakfast is a pitcher of mimosas


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ChipNDale86

We did Boma for dinner last July when we were staying at AKL. It was really good but not great. I think it's an excellent value if you are on the dining plan, but I definitely don't think it's good enough to justify the cost if not on dining plan. There is a pretty great variety so picky eaters can find something but others who are more adventurous can find new things to try. There were a ton of dessert options including the Zebra Domes which a lot of people FREAK OUT over but I thought they were just okay. They had a few great soup options including a fantastic Chicken Corn Chowder which is one of the best things I've eaten at WDW. I think you said you were on the DDP so I'd definitely give it a shot, but like you said I'd do it before the 5k/10k and not the half/full just in case something you want to try doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> That's because your definition of breakfast is a pitcher of mimosas



ALSO A BREAKFAST TACO.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> ALSO A BREAKFAST TACO.



Always a breakfast taco


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Totally off-topic, but I'll try to tie it into marathon weekend: how many of you have done Boma? I'm determined to try some new restaurants for our marathon weekend vacation (8 nights, I think and we'll be on the dining plan) and Boma looks really good. Beyond reviews of the restaurant itself, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how "out of the way" it is (like, if I want to grab dinner there during a Magic Kingdom day) and if the food is something I should avoid the night before the marathon (I'm less concerned with trying something the night before a 5K or whatever).


 
We have hopped over to Animal Kingdom Lodge many times via bus from a park and it's not bad at all or out of the way. Of course if you hop from AK to AKL it's the quickest, from MK it will be the longest but if you really want to eat there I wouldn't let that prevent you.   It does seem we always have a long wait for a bus to another park when we leave but that can happen anywhere.

As for Boma's I've eaten there once for Dinner and I wasn't blown away, but I would give it another go maybe one day. As a vegetarian there were plenty of options for me which is always a plus, but some of the spices I wasn't into, which since then I've at Tusker and loved it, wich is why I think a Boma redo one day is needed.   Also, I didn't like where our table was and our waitress sucked  so I think those tainted my experience some and this was a loooong time ago as well.  

If you go you have to check out the savannah and animals. It's really a lovely resort.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks of in 282 days! Registration is (allegedly) this month!

No foolin', gang, Sundays are for Disney. Here we go: I've got the world's greatest brunch in a few hours and that's got me thinking about breakfast. Specifically, what's your favorite thing to have for breakfast on the Disney property (parks and resorts)? 

My answer: I think Disney has a vendetta against my favorite breakfast items. During our first trip 7 years ago or so, we got one of those giant cinnamon rolls at the former coffee place on Main Street, USA. Now that's gone. Our next trip, we really enjoyed Starring Rolls' cupcakes (don't judge, it's vacation) for breakfast. Now that's gone.

So, even though I doubt we'll eat there again, I'd say the stuffed French toast at Cinderella's Royal Table is my favorite breakfast item.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks of in 282 days! Registration is (allegedly) this month!
> 
> No foolin', gang, Sundays are for Disney. Here we go: I've got the world's greatest brunch in a few hours and that's got me thinking about breakfast. Specifically, what's your favorite thing to have for breakfast on the Disney property (parks and resorts)?
> 
> My answer: I think Disney has a vendetta against my favorite breakfast items. During our first trip 7 years ago or so, we got one of those giant cinnamon rolls at the former coffee place on Main Street, USA. Now that's gone. Our next trip, we really enjoyed Starring Rolls' cupcakes (don't judge, it's vacation) for breakfast. Now that's gone.
> 
> So, even though I doubt we'll eat there again, I'd say the stuffed French toast at Cinderella's Royal Table is my favorite breakfast item.




Happy Easter!

Mickey waffles on the morning of the day previous to a Half or a Full are a MUST at Disney for me! #BreakfastOfChampions !


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Breakfast at Disney:  Normally, I'm boring and go for a latte and/or croissant.  If I'm eating breakfast - California Grill Brunch, Boma or something from Starbucks.


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> No foolin', gang, Sundays are for Disney. Here we go: I've got the world's greatest brunch in a few hours and that's got me thinking about breakfast. Specifically, what's your favorite thing to have for breakfast on the Disney property (parks and resorts)?



Chocolate chip waffle at Wolfgang Puck Express. 

I also really liked Kona when we were there this year at Marathon weekend. No, I didn't get the Tonga Toast. I don't actually remember what it was called, but I do remember and dream about the awesome coconut muffin (Mickey shaped, of course) that came with it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Here we go: I've got the world's greatest brunch in a few hours and that's got me thinking about breakfast. Specifically, what's your favorite thing to have for breakfast on the Disney property (parks and resorts)?


This is hard for me. I like a good breakfast buffet which Boma, Tusker House, or 1900 Park Fare would be great. Otherwise I did Trattoria Al Forno in January and was really impressed with that breakfast.


----------



## AFwifelife

Sundays are for Disney: we really don’t eat much breakfast there. Much easier to eat something quick in the room for RD then aim for an earlier lunch. The waffles at Sleepy Hollow are pretty awesome though and I have a reservation for a 10:20 breakfast at Garden Grill (so more an early lunch for us) because I heard the food is really good.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> Has anyone stayed at Shades of Green for a race weekend?  Just wondering logistics from there. Is there transportation for the races or do I need to drive myself?  My husband is a veteran and is allowed to book there in January and September.





rteetz said:


> I think @ZellyB has.





croach said:


> They have race transportation. They usually share a bus with GF and Poly after races. I guess they would have their own bus to the races.



Yep we stayed there for marathon weekend. It’s a great location for it. As mentioned buses work just like the Disney resorts and yes a shared bus for the return. SoG does a great job for marathon weekend and there are lots of runners who stay there.


----------



## ZellyB

We love Crystal Palace for breakfast. I don’t need anything fancy for breakfast as far as food goes and they have a good variety of standard breakfast foods. I love the location, decor and the Pooh characters.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> No foolin', gang, Sundays are for Disney. Here we go: I've got the world's greatest brunch in a few hours and that's got me thinking about breakfast. Specifically, what's your favorite thing to have for breakfast on the Disney property (parks and resorts)?


The Brioche French Toast at Flo's V8 Cafe in Cars Land. It was a post-10k/pre-half marathon tradition for me. That salted caramel sauce is amazing!!!


----------



## camaker

AFwifelife said:


> Sundays are for Disney: we really don’t eat much breakfast there. Much easier to eat something quick in the room for RD then aim for an earlier lunch. The waffles at Sleepy Hollow are pretty awesome though and I have a reservation for a 10:20 breakfast at Garden Grill (so more an early lunch for us) because I heard the food is really good.



This is us, as well. We take Zone and Kind bars for quick breakfasts and then focus our efforts on lunch and dinner.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'm not much of a breakfast person. I don't dislike the food, but I'd rather plan a brinner once a month for pancakes and eggs than have breakfast every day. I don't drink coffee, which is probably why breakfast isn't that important to me. I don't need to plan a meal to scrub the taste of coffee from my mouth.

I've never actually eaten breakfast at any of the restaurants at the resorts or parks. Oddly enough, I do have a couple "breakfast" traditions at WDW. First, in MK, is to head back to Gaston's and get a cinnamon roll (and if my nieces and nephews are with me I won't say no to a couple sips of LeFou's brew before handing it off to them). In Epcot, we go back to les Halles after our first ride of the day and grab a pastry. Even in HS we seem to have an early morning carrot cake cookie; I guess we all want to be absolutely blitzed on sugar. If I'm not headed to the parks but staying at a resort, a trip to fill my mug with ice and lemonade is good enough.

Boma:

We ate there for the first time last January during our Marathon trip, but it was Saturday before race week so we had plenty of time to recoup before the 5K (and the rest of the races). I was a big fan, but I'm also a very adventurous eater and a huge fan of soups, stews, and "salads". The buffet obviously accommodates less adventurous eaters, but I wouldn't want to be paying that price for someone just getting chicken nuggets and some of the other normal kids fare. I wouldn't recommend going before a big race (Half or Full) because I feel like the experience would be diminished if you were watching what you were eating. I get the price issue that most people have brought up, but I think it's definitely an experience worth having and considering the price of other meals around property I won't feel bad about scheduling another dinner there in the future.


----------



## Keels

Ham and cheese croissant (and mimosa) at Les Halles in France or sushi at Cali Grill brunch.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: 
I am not a fan of huge breakfast, so I prefer picking up a pastry and coffee. (Specifically a chocolate croissant )

In other news, my 10 miler went well and despite the wind, I clocked a 1:57:02. (I think that should be good enough for a <5:29:59 POT)


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: Not exactly just a breakfast food, but the beignets at POFQ are near the top of my list.


----------



## Bree

ZellyB said:


> Yep we stayed there for marathon weekend. It’s a great location for it. As mentioned buses work just like the Disney resorts and yes a shared bus for the return. SoG does a great job for marathon weekend and there are lots of runners who stay there.



Awesome!


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I’m not a big eater in the morning. Just give me some coffee and a banana and a breakfast bar of some sort a couple hours later.  If I had to choose something it would be the puffy French toast at crystal palace or the blintzes at Tusker house.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> We love Crystal Palace for breakfast. I don’t need anything fancy for breakfast as far as food goes and they have a good variety of standard breakfast foods. I love the location, decor and the Pooh characters.



Another fringe benefit of Crystal Palace is getting an ADR before park opening. It's not as effective as it was under the old rope drop ceremony, but I loved being in MK for the relative quiet and family photos on Main Street.



run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD:
> I am not a fan of huge breakfast, so I prefer picking up a pastry and coffee. (Specifically a chocolate croissant )
> 
> In other news, my 10 miler went well and despite the wind, I clocked a 1:57:02. (I think that should be good enough for a <5:29:59 POT)



Congrats!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: We don’t eat breakfast at Disney a lot but the banana bread French toast at Wilderness Lodge is yummy. But usually I’ll order the breakfast skillet there because bacon! All I want, lol.


----------



## wdvak

Cinnamon roll at Gaston’s.


----------



## tidefan

SAFD:  What is breakfast???


----------



## cavepig

I love Mickey Waffles, sadly didn't get a single one last January   We used to do Crystal Palace or Tusker breakfast every trip, enjoy both, but really have just not be into buffets as of late.  Usually breakfast is just something simple in our room we brought or a quick grab at the foodcourt.


----------



## IamTrike

My favorite breakfast on property is probably the breakfast at Kona.  Most everything on their breakfast menu is good.  While the tonga Toast gets most of the attention the Macadamia Nut Pancakes are really good and I am big fan of the french press of Kona


----------



## TeeterTots

I love breakfast, but at Disney my Starbucks and chocolate croissant taste so much better!!!


----------



## PrincessV

Still need to do some catch-up reading, but wanted to share this:

Thank you @DopeyBadger for motivating me to email rD re: PoT! I heard back from Track Shack and they report that my 10K time puts me right under the threshold using their calculation - a 2:44:00 half.  This aligns almost perfectly with Runner's World's race time prediction calculator (RW comes out at 2:44:16), so I'd say that's the one to use going forward, not McMillan (which had me at 2:45:58).


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I can't even leave my room as a functional human without eating breakfast, so I never eat anywhere other than my room/villa. Kashi cereal, oatmeal, or a bagel FTW!


----------



## BriarRabbit

camaker said:


> Sorry. There are two steps to putting in the proof of time when you register.
> 
> 1. Enter an estimated finish time for the race based on the 10k that they ran. You must adjust the finish time using something like the McMillan calculator
> 
> 2.  Enter the time and url link to the results of the race that you are using as proof of time.
> 
> The proof of time result must support the estimated finish time or they may disregard it.


Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: We don't go out for breakfast often at WDW, but we did split a flatbread at Roaring Fork during our stay at Wilderness Lodge.  It was really good!

But I do love Tonga Toast.  It's not a must-do every trip, but I enjoy it.


----------



## AFwifelife

What do you all think should be my plan of action?  Need to sign up my husband and I for Dopey and finally convinced my mom she can do the 10k with training.  Sign up for the 10k first right? Then I can work on the two Dopey entries?  I'll have two computers and maybe an iPad if I can wrestle one from the kids.


----------



## FlashAM7

This thread just made me make a reservation for Kona breakfast after the Dark Side Half... Thanks a lot.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

My post-race high came crashing down. 

I had emailed rD (track shack has been responding) earlier last week to ask about POT and they said if I sent them my time, they would provide the marathon race time equivalent.

They said today my 1:57:02 10 mile time = 5:32 Marathon. McMillan estimate is 5:28:31. 

This seems surprising to me? I asked several follow up questions, so we'll see how (if) they respond.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> My post-race high came crashing down.
> 
> I had emailed rD (track shack has been responding) earlier last week to ask about POT and they said if I sent them my time, they would provide the marathon race time equivalent.
> 
> They said today my 1:57:02 10 mile time = 5:32 Marathon. McMillan estimate is 5:28:31.
> 
> This seems surprising to me? I asked several follow up questions, so we'll see how (if) they respond.


I swear, at this point I think they just make it up as they go. How does my 10K-to-half calculation by Track Shack come out faster than McMillan's, but your 10 miler-to-marathon calculation by Track Shack come out slower than McMillan??? And why on earth can't they just share the Secret Calculation on rD's website and save us all the angst?!?!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> And why on earth can't they just share the Secret Calculation on rD's website and save us all the angst?!?!



Yes! This is the most frustrating part. 
Now I think I am better off putting an estimated finish time = 5:30:00 than my POT and estimated finish time <5:29:59? Or do I risk it and hope someone else from track shack calculates it differently.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

And here we have it folks:


We do not use the McMillan or Runner’s World calculators. In the future, the runDisney calculator will be available online. In the meantime, here is the information you requested below:


·         For 10 Miler: a time of 1:56 or faster would put you in the 5:30 corral

·         For a Half Marathon: a time of 2:36 or faster would put you in the 5:30 corral


Thank you,

Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> And here we have it folks:
> 
> 
> We do not use the McMillan or Runner’s World calculators. In the future, the runDisney calculator will be available online. In the meantime, here is the information you requested below:
> 
> 
> ·         For 10 Miler: a time of 1:56 or faster would put you in the 5:30 corral
> 
> ·         For a Half Marathon: a time of 2:36 or faster would put you in the 5:30 corral
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney





So both would appear to be a Riegel R value of 1.08 as I thought.  Why the difference between 10k to HM and 10 mi to M then?  Probably because in terms of race equivalency scaling, most people can make the conversion of 10k to HM with less variance.  But when making the jump from 10mi/HM to M, there is a lot more variability on the outcome of the M.  So that's to say, they're probably using a 1.08 R value for the marathon conversions and a lesser value on the HM conversions (1.06 Riegel value seems to be the case with @PrincessV's 10k to HM relationship being closer to RW value (1.06), then McMillan (1.07)).

That's all to say, it will be nice when they make their calculator available so people can make informed decisions during the POT submission process.

This would put my rough estimates as the following based on 2018 corral systems:


----------



## camaker

run.minnie.miles said:


> In the future, the runDisney calculator will be available online.



Oh, runDisney, we love you so.  For the record, it says the calculator will be available online.  It does not say to who, or that it will be available to runners...


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> In the future, the runDisney calculator will be available online.


"In the future..." What, like in 2045?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Noticed an error on my part, as @run.minnie.miles said 1:56.  This would be a R value of 1.0809 and 1.0855.  So not quite 1.08 for both (as one rounds to 1.09).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

camaker said:


> Oh, runDisney, we love you so.


I am not feeling the love right now. 




DopeyBadger said:


> But when making the jump from 10mi/HM to M, there is a lot more variability on the outcome of the M.


I definitely agree with this. It doesn't help my current disappointment though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> I definitely agree with this. It doesn't help my current disappointment though.



I know that was the end of 10 mi availability for you, but I feel quite confident you can crush a 2:36 HM and get that submittable POT you desire!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I definitely agree with this. It doesn't help my current disappointment though.



Sorry about the less than ideal news! Any races you can do between now and October (I think that’s the cutoff) to improve your POT? Keep your head up and keep up the good work.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> I know that was the end of 10 mi availability for you, but I feel quite confident you can crush a 2:36 HM and get that submittable POT you desire!





lhermiston said:


> Sorry about the less than ideal news! Any races you can do between now and October (I think that’s the cutoff) to improve your POT? Keep your head up and keep up the good work.


'

Thanks guys! 

Even in the wind, I know that I could have ran the additional 5K for a half in less than 38:58, so I think you're right. I wasn't planning on racing again until the end of October, but I think I may need to revisit that now. Racing for me involves overnight stays and hundreds of miles on the road, so that makes it a little tough. I was trying to aim for 2 main races a year, so maybe I'll have to drop the planned October race. Also, the 5:30 corral would not be the end of the world. It's really probably about where I'll be... it's just something about having that "qualifying time" that seems special... like running a marathon isn't completely crazy.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> "In the future..." What, like in 2045?



In the future, there might be more races at Disneyland too


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> '
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Even in the wind, I know that I could have ran the additional 5K for a half in less than 38:58, so I think you're right. I wasn't planning on racing again until the end of October, but I think I may need to revisit that now. Racing for me involves overnight stays and hundreds of miles on the road, so that makes it a little tough. I was trying to aim for 2 main races a year, so maybe I'll have to drop the planned October race. Also, the 5:30 corral would not be the end of the world. It's really probably about where I'll be... it's just something about having that "qualifying time" that seems special... like running a marathon isn't completely crazy.



It sounds to me like you’ve put a lot of effort into your POT. My thought would be to try to find another race and hope for better conditions since you’re so close to your goal. But I certainly understand travel issues. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 313425
> 
> So both would appear to be a Riegel R value of 1.08 as I thought.  Why the difference between 10k to HM and 10 mi to M then?  Probably because in terms of race equivalency scaling, most people can make the conversion of 10k to HM with less variance.  But when making the jump from 10mi/HM to M, there is a lot more variability on the outcome of the M.  So that's to say, they're probably using a 1.08 R value for the marathon conversions and a lesser value on the HM conversions (1.06 Riegel value seems to be the case with @PrincessV's 10k to HM relationship being closer to RW value (1.06), then McMillan (1.07)).
> 
> That's all to say, it will be nice when they make their calculator available so people can make informed decisions during the POT submission process.
> 
> This would put my rough estimates as the following based on 2018 corral systems:
> 
> View attachment 313427



Messing around with pace and times a little bit, I wonder if they are just using a simple increase in pace.

10 mile pace + 1min = Marathon Pace
HM pace + 40-45s = Marathon Pace
10K pace + 30s = HM pace

Think it could be this simple @DopeyBadger ?

ETA: I didn't test this theory too far, but it works for my 10 mile time and Princess V 's 10K to half.


----------



## pluto377

All this PoT talk has inspired me to sign up for a half in October.  It's like two days before the deadline so hopefully I do well because it's my only chance!  My time from Princess this year was abysmal and I know I can do better.  I just hope I can on that day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Messing around with pace and times a little bit, I wonder if they are just using a simple increase in pace.
> 
> 10 mile pace + 1min = Marathon Pace
> HM pace + 40-45s = Marathon Pace
> 10K pace + 30s = HM pace
> 
> Think it could be this simple @DopeyBadger ?
> 
> ETA: I didn't test this theory too far, but it works for my 10 mile time and Princess V 's 10K to half.



It's entirely possible.  To know more definitively we would need about 5 or 6 sets of data with varying times from very fast to near POT.  The variety would spread out the difference between an additive effect (like yours) and Riegel like calculation (more based on exponential differences).


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> '
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Even in the wind, I know that I could have ran the additional 5K for a half in less than 38:58, so I think you're right. I wasn't planning on racing again until the end of October, but I think I may need to revisit that now. Racing for me involves overnight stays and hundreds of miles on the road, so that makes it a little tough. I was trying to aim for 2 main races a year, so maybe I'll have to drop the planned October race. Also, the 5:30 corral would not be the end of the world. It's really probably about where I'll be... it's just something about having that "qualifying time" that seems special... like running a marathon isn't completely crazy.


Crazy the calculations end up so wonky!
There's the half I'm doing in May you could do!!! It doesn't go up in price till April 20 I think & it's only $50 right now (no registration fees either), hills in the last 3 miles I've read as I haven't ran it.  A flatter half is the Omaha one in September right before the POT cutoff, it's an out and back & finish in the baseball stadium.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> Crazy the calculations end up so wonky!
> There's the half I'm doing in May you could do!!! It doesn't go up in price till April 20 I think & it's only $50 right now (no registration fees either), hills in the last 3 miles I've read as I haven't ran it.  A flatter half is the Omaha one in September right before the POT cutoff, it's an out and back & finish in the baseball stadium.



Hills at the end? I'm, umm, busy that weekend?  

I was actually looking at the Omaha half last night. It looks like everyone's start time is the gun time? I don't love that- I need all of the help I can get!  I also looked into the State Fair half which looks fun (but maybe hot?).


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Hills at the end? I'm, umm, busy that weekend?
> 
> I was actually looking at the Omaha half last night. It looks like everyone's start time is the gun time? I don't love that- I need all of the help I can get!  I also looked into the State Fair half which looks fun (but maybe hot?).


 Omaha has always been net time  gun time would be so not cool.


----------



## FlashAM7

In order to not let Track Shack/RunDisney be in control of my time calculations, I will just enter in a POT that matches the distance I am running (Enter in a Half Marathon POT for a Half Marathon, enter a full marathon POT for a full marathon, etc.). I realize a lot of runners don't have this option as maybe they have never run a full marathon or half marathon, but I'm tired of RunDisney miscalculating my time conversions and putting me in the wrong corral and having to get it fixed at the Expo.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> Omaha has always been net time  gun time would be so not cool.


Ok good- I thought this was crazy.
( I was looking at the race's FB page and someone asked when they would be posting chip times for the race and the race responded "All times are gun times." So they need to work on their social media...)


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ok good- I thought this was crazy.
> ( I was looking at the race's FB page and someone asked when they would be posting chip times for the race and the race responded "All times are gun times." So they need to work on their social media...)


Oh those are strange comments I just looked, then saw one said chip would be posted later that day.  If you go to the 2017 results it lists chip & gun times. I didn't run last year, but when I did it before it gave us an individual page but now it looks like it's a list of everyone or by age group but that still works for runDisney POT.  They advertise as a Boston qualifying course too so it better have Chip time!  It really is pretty flat & finishing in the College World Series stadium is cool.  They had plenty of food/refreshments after too.    The state fair race I only know of a friend who signed up but didn't run it cause the summer heat (and her lack of training), but yeah who knows with our weather it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## croach

FlashAM7 said:


> In order to not let Track Shack/RunDisney be in control of my time calculations, I will just enter in a POT that matches the distance I am running (Enter in a Half Marathon POT for a Half Marathon, enter a full marathon POT for a full marathon, etc.). I realize a lot of runners don't have this option as maybe they have never run a full marathon or half marathon, but I'm tired of RunDisney miscalculating my time conversions and putting me in the wrong corral and having to get it fixed at the Expo.



I get what you’re saying but to be fair to runDisney, they aren’t doing the conversion wrong. They just aren’t doing it in a way that people agree with. They have a reason for doing it - it would probably just be helpful if they told people what that reason is.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> *I get what you’re saying but to be fair to runDisney, they aren’t doing the conversion wrong.* They just aren’t doing it in a way that people agree with. They have a reason for doing it - it would probably just be helpful if they told people what that reason is.



^^NAILED IT


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> ^^NAILED IT



I kind of brought this conversation on, so I just want it to be known that I'm not blaming anyone (aka "Track Shack on behalf of rD") for how they calculate estimated finish times. I know in past years that people have been legitimately angry, and that's not me. Disappointed? A little. 

I do find it frustrating that they don't share their calculation method, leaving so much "guess work" in it,  and perhaps don't agree with what method they use, but as long as they calculate everyone's using the same formula, it is fair. And that's all we can ask!


----------



## PrincessV

croach said:


> They have a reason for doing it - it would probably just be helpful if they told people what that reason is.


I Don't even care to know the reasoning - I just want to know how to do the calculation, lol! I would think sharing that top secret info would cut down on a whole lot of confusion, frustration, phone calls and emails with/to rD/Track Shack.


----------



## a-mad

Holy cow!  I was away from this Board for about 10 days because of work, travel, etc. and I come back to 20+ pages of activity.  Pretty impressive.

So I apologize for the upcoming list of questions - but as a runDisney newcomer, I just wanted to be clear on a couple of things regarding registration, corral placement, POT, etc:

If I am registering for Dopey, will they ask me for times on each of the races or just the marathon (and then estimate the rest?)
From what I understand, I can register for any of the races, but then put in a POT before a certain date in October (to be determined) before final corral placement, correct?
I am running with my two bros-in-law.  The three of us ran 2 marathons last year - one in May and one in October.  All of us ran under 4:00 in the October race.  Can we use that time for a POT, or does it have to be after a certain date?  We weren't planning on running any races this year as we train for Dopey, but I guess we could run a half in the summer to get a POT if needed.
I'm assuming we would all need to submit a similar POT to all get a corral placement together, correct? (sorry, that's probably pretty obvious)
It sounds like some of you have already registered.  Was that through a TA or DVC, or can you do it through runDisney (for a fee).  We are very motivated to run the Dopey, and are planning on registering as soon as it opens on April 17, but I wanted to see what the additional requirements/fees would be for registering early.
Thanks in advance!

oh yeah, and for what it's worth... answers to the last several questions would be: 1) running through Angels Stadium for DL half 2) ketchup/mayo mix with fries (in Utah we call that "fry sauce" and it's been around since I was a tyke ) and 3) Gaston's cinnamon roll FTW!


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> If I am registering for Dopey, will they ask me for times on each of the races or just the marathon (and then estimate the rest?)
> 
> From what I understand, I can register for any of the races, but then put in a POT before a certain date in October (to be determined) before final corral placement, correct?
> 
> I am running with my two bros-in-law. The three of us ran 2 marathons last year - one in May and one in October. All of us ran under 4:00 in the October race. Can we use that time for a POT, or does it have to be after a certain date? We weren't planning on running any races this year as we train for Dopey, but I guess we could run a half in the summer to get a POT if needed.
> 
> I'm assuming we would all need to submit a similar POT to all get a corral placement together, correct? (sorry, that's probably pretty obvious)
> 
> It sounds like some of you have already registered. Was that through a TA or DVC, or can you do it through runDisney (for a fee). We are very motivated to run the Dopey, and are planning on registering as soon as it opens on April 17, but I wanted to see what the additional requirements/fees would be for registering early.


They will ask for your pace and one POT no need to do it individually for each race. 

October 5th I believe is the date. 

After January 2017 is when it has to be after. 

TA's or charities are the only way to register right now.


----------



## a-mad

rteetz said:


> They will ask for your pace and one POT no need to do it individually for each race.
> 
> October 5th I believe is the date.
> 
> After January 2017 is when it has to be after.
> 
> TA's or charities are the only way to register right now.



^ thank you!


----------



## cavepig

Was it mentioned here and the POT date not being updated on RunDisney yet (still had 2016), it is now
_* "Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2017 "*_

& from rundisney "_*Proof of Time must be provided by October 9, 2018."*_


----------



## PrincessV

Just a note about PoT for the challenges: in the past, we were only ever asked to select an estimated finish time/submit PoT for the longest race of the challenge, so Goofy and Dopey only asked about one's marathon time. BUT in W&D registration last month, challenge folks were asked for estimated pace for the 10K, as well as estimated finish time for the half/PoT if required. Who knows if they'll do that going forward for Marathon Weekend, but might be a good idea to think about it and be prepared, just in case.


----------



## TCB in FLA

So AP registration question. I’m currently an AP holder, but it’s going to expire in April and I’m not planning to renew. Still okay to register via the AP early link?


----------



## cavepig

TCB in FLA said:


> So AP registration question. I’m currently an AP holder, but it’s going to expire in April and I’m not planning to renew. Still okay to register via the AP early link?


As far as I know as long as you have an active AP at time of registration you are good!


----------



## FlashAM7

croach said:


> I get what you’re saying but to be fair to runDisney, they aren’t doing the conversion wrong. They just aren’t doing it in a way that people agree with. They have a reason for doing it - it would probably just be helpful if they told people what that reason is.


I disagree. I would say that converting a 2:00 half marathon to a 4:35 marathon is wrong lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

Question- if you're booking through a travel agent, is there a deadline by when you have to book? Or is it just as long as they have bibs available?
(I'm still trying to decide what to do in that respect)


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> I disagree. I would say that converting a 2:00 half marathon to a 4:35 marathon is wrong lol.



That's an interesting conversion.  I haven't seen one that far out before.  That would make it a Riegel R of 1.20.  Per the Williams/Vickers data set, approximately 80% of half marathon runners who run a marathon would beat a R 1.20 conversion.

But a 2:11 HM (I believe that was your 2017 Wine and Dine HM) would be more in line with a 4:35 using Riegel, McMillan, and somewhere close to where I believe runDisney is.  A 50 percentile performance would be more like a 4:26 for a 2:00 HM'er or a 4:51 for a 2:11 HM'er.


----------



## Calfan

SarahDisney said:


> Question- if you're booking through a travel agent, is there a deadline by when you have to book? Or is it just as long as they have bibs available?
> (I'm still trying to decide what to do in that respect)



I know Park and Preston had an April 1 deadline for WDW Marathon Weekend (at least bib only for AP and DVC who didn't need tix or room), but I don't know if that means they can't get additional bibs after that date.  I've gone through Acclaim for a couple of races only two or three months before, and they still had bibs (but room and tix were required).


----------



## cavepig

FlashAM7 said:


> I disagree. I would say that converting a 2:00 half marathon to a 4:35 marathon is wrong lol.


Weird on that conversion, I feel someone messed up somewhere to give you that information!
My 2:02 converted to a 4:18 when I registered for the 2015 marathon when they did the calculations for us & I was corraled properly. Dopey 2016 I was corraled properly using the same 2:02 half.   For this past January I used a 2:01 and was in the 4:01-4:30 corral and put estimated at like 4:15 or something, so again corraled correctly.  I know they can mess up, which sounds like someone did when they gave you that info maye?!?.


----------



## SarahDisney

Calfan said:


> I know Park and Preston had an April 1 deadline for WDW Marathon Weekend (at least bib only for AP and DVC who didn't need tix or room), but I don't know if that means they can't get additional bibs after that date.  I've gone through Acclaim for a couple of races only two or three months before, and they still had bibs (but room and tix we required).



Thanks!


----------



## FlashAM7

DopeyBadger said:


> That's an interesting conversion.  I haven't seen one that far out before.  That would make it a Riegel R of 1.20.  Per the Williams/Vickers data set, approximately 80% of half marathon runners who run a marathon would beat a R 1.20 conversion.
> 
> But a 2:11 HM (I believe that was your 2017 Wine and Dine HM) would be more in line with a 4:35 using Riegel, McMillan, and somewhere close to where I believe runDisney is.  A 50 percentile performance would be more like a 4:26 for a 2:00 HM'er or a 4:51 for a 2:11 HM'er.
> 
> View attachment 313916


Yes a 2:11 you could justify converting into a 4:35, but I have never seen any conversion calculator anywhere convert a flat 2:00 to 4:35. Like the rest of you, I'd love to know what conversion they are using. I just want it to be consistent for everyone.


----------



## FlashAM7

cavepig said:


> Weird on that conversion, I feel someone messed up somewhere to give you that information!
> My 2:02 converted to a 4:18 when I registered for the 2015 marathon when they did the calculations for us & I was corraled properly. Dopey 2016 I was corraled properly using the same 2:02 half.   For this past January I used a 2:01 and was in the 4:01-4:30 corral and put estimated at like 4:15 or something, so again corraled correctly.  I know they can mess up, which sounds like someone did when they gave you that info maye?!?.


I agree, that's why we had to go to the expo and get it corrected. At the end of the day it was all good and everything worked itself out, but it's frustrating having to wait in line at Runner Relations to fix something that isn't your fault.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Does anyone ever wonder if 2 people submitted the same POT if they'd get different predictions?

(Or is it just me?  )


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> I have never seen any conversion calculator anywhere convert a flat 2:00 to 4:35.



Agreed, neither have I.  Not even Vickers/Williams very forgiving 1.15 R value would be in the same place as that conversion.  Seems like such an odd conversion and out of place from almost all other conversions I've seen runDisney do.  So this conversion of flat 2:00 to 4:35 was someone other than yourself?  Were there any other oddities behind the 2:00 HM POT submission (late POT submission after October deadline, from a race after the October POT deadline, an estimated finish time of 4:30 when using a 2:00 HM POT submission, etc.) or was this a case that a Trackshack representative stated at the expo that a 2:00 flat was a 4:35 marathon?  I'd love to know more about the situation since it'll further help me pass out advice to others when these types of conversations occur.  What was the actual POT race date, race result to the second, what bib (to the thousand) was the person assigned for WDW marathon?  Feel free to send me a PM if you don't want to post any non-public information.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone ever wonder if 2 people submitted the same POT if they'd get different predictions?
> 
> (Or is it just me?  )


Oh, I'd bet cold, hard cash on it, lol!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> Oh, I'd bet cold, hard cash on it, lol!


I would have you ask what a 1:57:02 10 mile is... but they might be on to me


----------



## FlashAM7

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed, neither have I.  Not even Vickers/Williams very forgiving 1.15 R value would be in the same place as that conversion.  Seems like such an odd conversion and out of place from almost all other conversions I've seen runDisney do.  So this conversion of flat 2:00 to 4:35 was someone other than yourself?  Were there any other oddities behind the 2:00 HM POT submission (late POT submission after October deadline, from a race after the October POT deadline, an estimated finish time of 4:30 when using a 2:00 HM POT submission, etc.) or was this a case that a Trackshack representative stated at the expo that a 2:00 flat was a 4:35 marathon?  I'd love to know more about the situation since it'll further help me pass out advice to others when these types of conversations occur.  What was the actual POT race date, race result to the second, what bib (to the thousand) was the person assigned for WDW marathon?  Feel free to send me a PM if you don't want to post any non-public information.


Yes, they put my friend in Corral D for the WDW Marathon. He used a POT from the 2016 Orlando OUC Half Marathon where he finished at 2:00:54 (I think). I used a 2:11 Half time and was placed in like F, but I'm assuming that was because I submitted it after the deadline. Both of us ended up getting corral switches at the Expo. He got Corral C and I was moved into Corral D because they converted my time from a 2:11 half to a 4:31 full. The only explanation he ever got was in an email from Track Shack saying they converted his 2:00 to a 4:35, so he was indeed in the "correct corral" according to them. But at the Expo they confirmed he was in the wrong corral. So I have no idea. Seems like Track Shack's error.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> Yes, they put my friend in Corral D for the WDW Marathon. He used a POT from the 2016 Orlando OUC Half Marathon where he finished at 2:00:54 (I think). I used a 2:11 Half time and was placed in like F, but I'm assuming that was because I submitted it after the deadline. Both of us ended up getting corral switches at the Expo. He got Corral C and I was moved into Corral D because they converted my time from a 2:11 half to a 4:31 full. The only explanation he ever got was in an email from Track Shack saying they converted his 2:00 to a 4:35, so he was indeed in the "correct corral" according to them. But at the Expo they confirmed he was in the wrong corral. So I have no idea. Seems like Track Shack's error.



So weird!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Keels

FlashAM7 said:


> Yes, they put my friend in Corral D for the WDW Marathon. He used a POT from the 2016 Orlando OUC Half Marathon where he finished at 2:00:54 (I think). I used a 2:11 Half time and was placed in like F, but I'm assuming that was because I submitted it after the deadline. Both of us ended up getting corral switches at the Expo. He got Corral C and I was moved into Corral D because they converted my time from a 2:11 half to a 4:31 full. The only explanation he ever got was in an email from Track Shack saying they converted his 2:00 to a 4:35, so he was indeed in the "correct corral" according to them. But at the Expo they confirmed he was in the wrong corral. So I have no idea. Seems like Track Shack's error.



You got what you want, so what is your complaint?


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> That's an interesting conversion.  I haven't seen one that far out before.  That would make it a Riegel R of 1.20.  Per the Williams/Vickers data set, approximately 80% of half marathon runners who run a marathon would beat a R 1.20 conversion.
> 
> But a 2:11 HM (I believe that was your 2017 Wine and Dine HM) would be more in line with a 4:35 using Riegel, McMillan, and somewhere close to where I believe runDisney is.  A 50 percentile performance would be more like a 4:26 for a 2:00 HM'er or a 4:51 for a 2:11 HM'er.
> 
> View attachment 313916



I'm one of those 20% I guess. My half PR is 1:55 (and I have several others around 2:01, 2:02, 2:04, etc.) while my full PR is 5:12. I'm terrible beyond 17 miles I guess.


----------



## FlashAM7

Keels said:


> You got what you want, so what is your complaint?


As I previously stated, my complaint is that we shouldn't have to wait in line at Runner Relations at the Expo every time to get a corral change. Luckily I've only seen one issue with corral placement for Dark Side. Seems like they got it mostly right.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> I'm one of those 20% I guess. My half PR is 1:55 (and I have several others around 2:01, 2:02, 2:04, etc.) while my full PR is 5:12. I'm terrible beyond 17 miles I guess.



Seems like you're missing something in your training potentially.  If you want to get the full PR down, I'd be more than willing to sit down with you and discuss your previous training to look for places to tweak.  I've had good luck thus far getting runners into the top 6-20% of marathon converter range.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Breaking from our regularly scheduled POT discussions to ask this question... 

How confident do we feel that marathon weekend registration will indeed happen on April 17th as scheduled?

I know some other registrations have been delayed? I'd like to maybe take the day off from work (I still have 25 vacation days to use this year), get a good run in and register right away (even though the marathon probably won't sell out right away). I did that for Princess and it was a fun day.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> How confident do we feel that marathon weekend registration will indeed happen on April 17th as scheduled?


I'm about 70% confident.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Breaking from our regularly scheduled POT discussions to ask this question...
> 
> How confident do we feel that marathon weekend registration will indeed happen on April 17th as scheduled?
> 
> I know some other registrations have been delayed? I'd like to maybe take the day off from work (I still have 25 vacation days to use this year), get a good run in and register right away (even though the marathon probably won't sell out right away). I did that for Princess and it was a fun day.


I’d say pretty confident. I think the main issue was with Wine and Dine. Sales with TAs and charities are well underway for marathon weekend.


----------



## CDKG

So, if we're 70% confident general registration will happen as scheduled on April 17th... How confident are we that DVC/AP registration will happen on April 12th?

I have been checking the DVC page daily for weeks (my AP is not "Active", so I cannot see the AP page) and it still says, "early registration dates coming soon". I'm not worried about registering for the marathon, but I know the 5k will go fast.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Breaking from our regularly scheduled POT discussions to ask this question...
> 
> How confident do we feel that marathon weekend registration will indeed happen on April 17th as scheduled?
> 
> I know some other registrations have been delayed? I'd like to maybe take the day off from work (I still have 25 vacation days to use this year), get a good run in and register right away (even though the marathon probably won't sell out right away). I did that for Princess and it was a fun day.


I like your style.

Does Dopey sell out quick? I will be at work but will have access to a computer for registration, just wondering if I should use it as an excuse to take a day off too. Haha.


----------



## PrincessV

CDKG said:


> So, if we're 70% confident general registration will happen as scheduled on April 17th... How confident are we that DVC/AP registration will happen on April 12th?


I'll take a 50% on that one.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> So, if we're 70% confident general registration will happen as scheduled on April 17th... How confident are we that DVC/AP registration will happen on April 12th?
> 
> I have been checking the DVC page daily for weeks (my AP is not "Active", so I cannot see the AP page) and it still says, "early registration dates coming soon". I'm not worried about registering for the marathon, but I know the 5k will go fast.


I think runDisney will announce something regarding this soon.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I like your style.
> 
> Does Dopey sell out quick? I will be at work but will have access to a computer for registration, just wondering if I should use it as an excuse to take a day off too. Haha.


Dopey did last year due to it being an anniversary year but in 2017 took a while.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Breaking from our regularly scheduled POT discussions to ask this question...
> 
> How confident do we feel that marathon weekend registration will indeed happen on April 17th as scheduled?
> 
> I know some other registrations have been delayed? I'd like to maybe take the day off from work (I still have 25 vacation days to use this year), get a good run in and register right away (even though the marathon probably won't sell out right away). I did that for Princess and it was a fun day.



I was wondering about all of this, too. I start a new job April 23 and my last day at my current job is April 20. I still have a ton of PTO that I expect to lose. I was thinking about taking off the 17th to make sure I get registered.


----------



## cavepig

I'm 99.9% confident registration will happen April 17 (it is odd though that Paris half opens that day too, different registration platforms at least, but just odd)
I would assume then that early is April 12.

Dopey I don't think will sell out since no anniversary. I imagine Dopey, Goofy & the Full to stay open through fall.

Glass half full vs half empty thinking on all this.  I still of course haven't 100% decided on what I'm registering for  Meanwhile we have snow in April freakin' coming tomorrow & Sunday, blah blah blah!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> I was wondering about all of this, too. I start a new job April 23 and my last day at my current job is April 20. I still have a ton of PTO that I expect to lose. I was thinking about taking off the 17th to make sure I get registered.


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## apdebord

I was just wondering if AP/DVC registration would be next Thursday....

I took off work when my husband registered for 2016 Dopey.  I was registering for the 10K, but I was more concerned about his Dopey lol.  I won't be able to be off next week, so I've been checking every day for the last week to make sure the AP page/runDisney/Active all come up on my work computer! I don't have cell service at work either so I get so nervous about registration!!


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> Seems like you're missing something in your training potentially.  If you want to get the full PR down, I'd be more than willing to sit down with you and discuss your previous training to look for places to tweak.  I've had good luck thus far getting runners into the top 6-20% of marathon converter range.



Yeah I'm definitely missing, and I think it's a combination of total miles and long runs. I always manage a run or two at 18-20 miles, but it tends to be a large portion of that week's mileage. I had mostly been doing Hal Higdon's plans, but I'm looking to switch to something else, like Jack Daniels or Hanson. I think I need a greater number of 10+ mile runs, and Higdon really only gives you like 8. Hanson's beginner plan has many more.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Congrats on the new job!



Thanks! Exciting/intimidating and I run a marathon six days after I start!


----------



## FlashAM7

JBinORL said:


> Yeah I'm definitely missing, and I think it's a combination of total miles and long runs. I always manage a run or two at 18-20 miles, but it tends to be a large portion of that week's mileage. I had mostly been doing Hal Higdon's plans, but I'm looking to switch to something else, like Jack Daniels or Hanson. I think I need a greater number of 10+ mile runs, and Higdon really only gives you like 8. Hanson's beginner plan has many more.


I think there could be a lot of factors. If you are following a Hal Higdon training program I don't see how there could be that much of a drop off in time. How many days per week are you running? Are you running at the appropriate pace during your runs? Are you eating right and getting enough carbs? Hitting 18-20 miles is pretty standard in any marathon training plan. But if you combine it with a few other easy runs during the week, intervals, and a tempo run, you should be able to see results.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Thanks! Exciting/intimidating and I run a marathon six days after I start!


It'll be a good talking point with your new coworkers... and they'll think you're crazy


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> It'll be a good talking point with your new coworkers... and they'll think you're crazy



One new coworker is an old friend who will be running with me, so I'll have at least one crazy person on my side!


----------



## cavepig

Wait, running a marathon isn't crazy at all, it's magical!


----------



## croach

cavepig said:


> Wait, running a marathon isn't crazy at all, it's magical!



Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn’t.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> Yeah I'm definitely missing, and I think it's a combination of total miles and long runs. I always manage a run or two at 18-20 miles, but it tends to be a large portion of that week's mileage. I had mostly been doing Hal Higdon's plans, but I'm looking to switch to something else, like Jack Daniels or Hanson. I think I need a greater number of 10+ mile runs, and Higdon really only gives you like 8. Hanson's beginner plan has many more.



When was the 1:55 HM?

 

How do the above paces relate to what you've been doing recently?  Most Higdon plans fall in line with this pacing scheme with about 80% of training at 9:53 min/mile or slower.  Many of the Higdon weekday runs around 10:15-11:00.  You may not necessarily need to make a big jump in mileage or days per week of running.  I wrote a plan once that cut 80 min off a PR off a special 4 day plan.  And a different runner had been using Hansons for a few cycles and we switched it up and he cut his 11th marathon down from 4:34 to 3:59.  So sometimes the move is the right one, and sometimes it's actually about running a little less and specializing a little more.

Tell me about the marathon experience.  What paces did you start out at?  At what point did the pace start to slow down/fade?


----------



## Beeble

I’m running my first Disney race and first marathon next year and I’m very excited! Reading through the thread I’ve got a question. 

Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Beeble said:


> I’m running my first Disney race and first marathon next year and I’m very excited! Reading through the thread I’ve got a question.
> 
> Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?



To some people it is really important, to others it isn’t.  Part of it is because the course is less crowded in the front corrals and if you want to see characters, it helps.  The corrals in the back at larger and more crowded.


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> When was the 1:55 HM?
> 
> View attachment 314274
> 
> How do the above paces relate to what you've been doing recently?  Most Higdon plans fall in line with this pacing scheme with about 80% of training at 9:53 min/mile or slower.  Many of the Higdon weekday runs around 10:15-11:00.  You may not necessarily need to make a big jump in mileage or days per week of running.  I wrote a plan once that cut 80 min off a PR off a special 4 day plan.  And a different runner had been using Hansons for a few cycles and we switched it up and he cut his 11th marathon down from 4:34 to 3:59.  So sometimes the move is the right one, and sometimes it's actually about running a little less and specializing a little more.
> 
> Tell me about the marathon experience.  What paces did you start out at?  At what point did the pace start to slow down/fade?



Oh I'm even weirder than that. The 1:55 half was in April 2017. I did a 10k two weekends ago at 8:06/mile (50:22). I just think I'm better trained between 5-10 miles, and for my half marathons I've been able to keep it up an extra 5k.

My full marathon experience has been MCM in 2013 (5:19), NYC in 2014 (5:12), Chicago in 2016 (5:32 but I woke up sick at 4AM) and Dopey 2018 (6:19, using a run/walk and struggling to get the wife across the finish line). I can maintain a sub-11 pace for the first 15-17 miles and then the wheels tend to fall off. Part of me wonders if I run the first half too slow and it zaps my energy for the last 9-11 miles, or if I just need to run more at 15-20 miles and more total miles. I'll say that my weekly milage during those training cycles tended to be at or under 40 MPW/4 runs per week. I've been pretty consistently doing 5 runs per week and keeping at least one of those a speed workout. I ran 114 miles in March with an average pace of 9:12/mile, but the longest run was only 9 miles.


----------



## PrincessV

Beeble said:


> Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?


I've never understood all the stress and drama about corral placement... but I'm also a slower runner who won't ever be in the front corrals, so my perspective is different, I'm sure, from someone who is faster.

Personally, I want to be placed in a corral with people who more or less move at the same pace I do. Being in a corral full of people faster than me isn't real fun, and neither is feeling "stuck" with 1,000s of people moving slower. The best way to make that happen is to provide an accurate estimated finish time. And if that estimated finish time requires Proof of Time, making sure that gets submitted properly. 

The problem we're having lately is that rD/Track Shack uses a calculation to determine whether or not PoT supports and estimated finish time, but they won't reveal _what_ that calculation is. So for folks like me, whose PoT time is right on the cusp of being required or not, or of matching a certain corral placement time or not, it's hard to figure out.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> Oh I'm even weirder than that. The 1:55 half was in April 2017. I did a 10k two weekends ago at 8:06/mile (50:22). I just think I'm better trained between 5-10 miles, and for my half marathons I've been able to keep it up an extra 5k.
> 
> My full marathon experience has been MCM in 2013 (5:19), NYC in 2014 (5:12), Chicago in 2016 (5:32 but I woke up sick at 4AM) and Dopey 2018 (6:19, using a run/walk and struggling to get the wife across the finish line). I can maintain a sub-11 pace for the first 15-17 miles and then the wheels tend to fall off. Part of me wonders if I run the first half too slow and it zaps my energy for the last 9-11 miles, or if I just need to run more at 15-20 miles and more total miles. I'll say that my weekly milage during those training cycles tended to be at or under 40 MPW/4 runs per week. I've been pretty consistently doing 5 runs per week and keeping at least one of those a speed workout. I ran 114 miles in March with an average pace of 9:12/mile, but the longest run was only 9 miles.



So I think we've got your answer.



Your 10k suggests the following pacing structure.  With 80% at 9:35 or slower.  I write training plans for 5k, 10k, HM, or M (or anything in between).  The common thread amongst the plans is the idea of 80% easy and 20% hard.  While not advertised, many of the other traditional plans (Hansons, Galloway, Daniels, Higdon, Gaudette, Fitzgerald, etc.) follow a similar periodization of pacing (80/20).  One of the only ones that doesn't is FIRST, but that has its own special characteristics that make up for it.  When writing a plan regardless of distance that comes out around 80/20, my plans average weekly/monthly pace is very very close to the EB pace I schedule.  So that means I would guess your average weekly pace should be around a 9:55-10:00 min/mile.  But you're at a 9:12 min/mile.  So I'd venture to guess you're training far too fast.  Your average pace would be more indicative of appropriately paced training for someone at a 1:42 HM or a 46 min 10k.

So why can you succeed at the 10k and HM, but struggle with the M given this possible issue?  Two reasons.

1) Those slower paces are paramount to eliciting the adaptations for a M.  You can get away with the faster pacing structure on a 10k and HM because it doesn't have quite the same endurance demand that a M does.  Primarily it comes down to Running Economy and the ability to maintain the Lactate Threshold at a set pace for a longer period of time.  The worse off the RE, the faster the LT pace can shift and thus the "doom clock" gets started.  Running slower improves RE.  These slower paces also allow the body to actually adapt to the training.  Instead of always being so focused on recovering from a stimulus, the body can instead adapt because of it.

2) Because it would seem you're training too quickly, then you carry more fatigue into your race events.  Too much fatigue into a 10k or a HM, and you can survive it.  Too much fatigue carried into a M, and it'll crush you real quick. 

It's possible running an 11 min/mile is also hurting your racing experience, especially if that's not a pace your regularly train at.  Different paces put different demands on the muscles, bones, feet, etc.  Running at a pace that you haven't trained at for an extremely long duration is going to lead to fatigue to muscles that haven't been trained for that.  I generally recommend trying to race a M somewhere between M pace and EB pace.  If someone is doing several marathons in the course of a year (like 5), then running at a slower pace like EA then becomes a good option as well.

When I look at training, I look at durations.  For endurance events, there are several windows of adaptations.  A 60 min or less window, a 60-90 min window, and a 90-150 min window.  The 60 min or less window is good for maintaining fatigue or recovering.  A 60-90 min window is a good endurance booster.  A 90-150 min window is a good running economy booster when the pacing is on target.  Train too fast or for too long on some of these windows/pace and it shifts the adaptation/recovery response.  You end up in the dreaded "Survive the training, instead of thriving because of it".


----------



## cavepig

Beeble said:


> I’m running my first Disney race and first marathon next year and I’m very excited! Reading through the thread I’ve got a question.
> 
> Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?


 
Seriously, Don't stress, it's not worth it in my opinion.  If you can run a race to get Proof of Time if it will put you in one of the corrals that require it.  If you can't, you can still run your race from anywhere ( or at least that's what I've heard as personally I've never started in the back so can't say for sure).

But I like corral placement so I'm starting with people of like paces, that's truly the point of it.  However, there are many people who want to stop for characters and such and whose paces may not be as quick so want more of a buffer in front of the sweepers.  Or quiet frankly their pace is over 16 min/mile even without stops and they want the buffer.  Unfortunately, at Disney people will use fake times, bib mules, jump corrals (been smashed before by gals doing this) or whatever to get out of the back ones to give themselves that extra time. 

But really it's not worth the stress & drama some will make of it.


----------



## croach

PrincessV said:


> The problem we're having lately is that rD/Track Shack uses a calculation to determine whether or not PoT supports and estimated finish time, but they won't reveal _what_ that calculation is. So for folks like me, whose PoT time is right on the cusp of being required or not, or of matching a certain corral placement time or not, it's hard to figure out.



I could be totally wrong here - tbh PoT makes my brain hurt - but knowing the calculation doesn’t really matter unless you’re trying for a certain corral and you know what gets you into that corral. The important part would be are they doing that calculation the same for everyone so you are being seeded with like people and ahead or behind of others appropriately. It seems that maybe they aren’t. Now knowing that calculation would allow you to prove that out so there is that. 

I think the other place Disney has messed up is in going to fewer and larger corrals. It’s opened up people being jammed in with a lot of different paces and making more people much more conscious of the system and the process of how they are corralled.


----------



## PrincessV

croach said:


> I think the other place Disney has messed up is in going to fewer and larger corrals. It’s opened up people being jammed in with a lot of different paces and making more people much more conscious of the system and the process of how they are corralled.


^THAT is exactly why the calculation matters to me right now. My 10K time is sooooo close to the cutoff between the 2:45 and under corrals and the gigantic 2:46-3:00 corral, exactly how it's calculated into a half time makes a difference. Not knowing what calculation rD uses, I had no idea if submitting my 10K time would support a sub-2:45 estimated finish time - and if it didn't, I could potentially land in the last corral (because that's where they put folks who didn't submit PoT that supports their estimated finish time when it's required.) If my PoT time were a little faster or a little slower, the exact calculation wouldn't matter.

When I first started running WDW races, we only had a few corrals and they were all big. Cutoff for requiring PoT was 3:00 for the halfs. It was okay. Then they moved to having lots of smaller corrals and the PoT cutoff moved to 2:45 - it all worked much better IMO. Now they've gone to fewer corrals, but instead of distributing people fairly evenly, they lump aaaaaall of the 2:46-3:00 (no PoT required) people into one huge corral. Not terrific. I've done my time in that giant corral the past couple years and I'm ready to get out now, lol!


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> ^THAT is exactly why the calculation matters to me right now. My 10K time is sooooo close to the cutoff between the 2:45 and under corrals and the gigantic 2:46-3:00 corral, exactly how it's calculated into a half time makes a difference. Not knowing what calculation rD uses, I had no idea if submitting my 10K time would support a sub-2:45 estimated finish time - *and if it didn't, I could potentially land in the last corral (because that's where they put folks who didn't submit PoT that supports their estimated finish time when it's required.*) If my PoT time were a little faster or a little slower, the exact calculation wouldn't matter.



I don't think you need to worry about this happening. If you're truly right on the line, they're not going to penalize you for a PoT which suggests 2:46 and an estimated time of 2:44. The people who will get put into the last corral will be the ones who submit an estimated time of 2:30 and a PoT of 2:55, for example.


----------



## roxymama

Lurking in...

Do you think they moved to bigger later corrals because so many people figured out the loophole that if you put a time of 2:45 with no POT irregardless of your ability that you'd have a leg up on people who used accurate slower times?  So instead of making 3 or 4 corrals all with 2:45 and having people in the back of those corrals ask why they couldn't be in the farther up 2:45 corrals, that Disney just said "Okay, one GIANT 2:45"?

This has probably been brought up before. 

I wonder why they don't just have people submit POT's for a larger range of times.  Like POT cutoff for 3 hours for the half etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## PrincessV

Back when rD moved to a 2:45 cutoff for PoT (for halfs), PoT was submitted through rD, not Active. And when you entered your PoT time - say a 10K time for a rD half - it told you right there what time they estimated for your half time. So you could then select the correct estimated finish bracket. No mystery, no guessing - everything you needed was right there! This new(ish) mysteriousness about how they calculate is just silly and a PITA for us, as well as rD/Track Shack.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> I don't think you need to worry about this happening. If you're truly right on the line, they're not going to penalize you for a PoT which suggests 2:46 and an estimated time of 2:44. The people who will get put into the last corral will be the ones who submit an estimated time of 2:30 and a PoT of 2:55, for example.


Except that I've seen it happen to friends - they submitted PoT that was close, but rD calculated a slower finish than the time friends selected. Bam, last corral. I have no desire to take that chance.

(ETA: but I contacted rD and, while they didn't share the math with me, they did tell me exactly what they calculated for my half time, so I'm all set now. But I'd still be wondering had I not asked them.)


----------



## Bree

Beeble said:


> I’m running my first Disney race and first marathon next year and I’m very excited! Reading through the thread I’ve got a question.
> 
> Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?



Some people don’t care and some people do. I care where I am because I don’t like the giant corrals that hold almost 50% of the 20,000 runners. I like being on the course in the dark for as long as possible because it’s FL and there is little to no shade.  I’m not what I consider a fast runner and I’ll be starting the SWDS half from corral D.  One goal of mine is to be fast enough to start in corral C!


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I don't think you need to worry about this happening. If you're truly right on the line, they're not going to penalize you for a PoT which suggests 2:46 and an estimated time of 2:44. The people who will get put into the last corral will be the ones who submit an estimated time of 2:30 and a PoT of 2:55, for example.





PrincessV said:


> Except that I've seen it happen to friends - they submitted PoT that was close, but rD calculated a slower finish than the time friends selected. Bam, last corral. I have no desire to take that chance.
> 
> (ETA: but I contacted rD and, while they didn't share the math with me, they did tell me exactly what they calculated for my half time, so I'm all set now. But I'd still be wondering had I not asked them.)



Hmmm, that's interesting as my experience was like @FFigawi posted.  I don't remember the exact numbers now, but I put a slightly faster time (a few minutes I think) for our marathon finish based on our half PoT calculation.  We ended up placed right where our PoT warranted and quite close to the cut for the next faster corral.  Per the usual with rD... YMMV.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> Some people don’t care and some people do. I care where I am because I don’t like the giant corrals that hold almost 50% of the 20,000 runners. I like being on the course in the dark for as long as possible because it’s FL and there is little to no shade.  I’m not what I consider a fast runner and I’ll be starting the SWDS half from corral D.  One goal of mine is to be fast enough to start in corral C!



This exactly for us.  We were in D for Dopey, but oh so close to C.  I wasn't one that was all that concerned about corral placement until we ran Tink at DL and had B corral placements.  WOW!  What a difference being in that earlier corral made, so I was really motivated to get the best possible placement for Dopey.  We stop for approximately 1 million pictures along the way, so the earlier start helps a lot with course crowding and character lines (and finally this last year to ride Everest).  Because we stop so much, we always eventually get overtaken by later corrals, but that head start on the course crowding and character lines is worth it to me to try and submit a good PoT.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> So that means I would guess your average weekly pace should be around a 9:55-10:00 min/mile. But you're at a 9:12 min/mile. So I'd venture to guess you're training far too fast. Your average pace would be more indicative of appropriately paced training for someone at a 1:42 HM or a 46 min 10k.



@JBinORL Embrace the slower days.  It's hard at first to wrap your head around the concept of "slowing down to get faster"... but it gets much easier when you start beating people in races that always outpace you on your easy/long days group runs.  I've got a friend that runs all his training essentially the same speed (much faster than me).  I've been beating him in races lately and it's bothering him.  He told me "whatever you've been doing is working".  I tried to tell him, but he cut me off pretty quickly by saying "I can't run that slow".  Okay


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> So I think we've got your answer.
> 
> View attachment 314348
> 
> Your 10k suggests the following pacing structure.  With 80% at 9:35 or slower.  I write training plans for 5k, 10k, HM, or M (or anything in between).  The common thread amongst the plans is the idea of 80% easy and 20% hard.  While not advertised, many of the other traditional plans (Hansons, Galloway, Daniels, Higdon, Gaudette, Fitzgerald, etc.) follow a similar periodization of pacing (80/20).  One of the only ones that doesn't is FIRST, but that has its own special characteristics that make up for it.  When writing a plan regardless of distance that comes out around 80/20, my plans average weekly/monthly pace is very very close to the EB pace I schedule.  So that means I would guess your average weekly pace should be around a 9:55-10:00 min/mile.  But you're at a 9:12 min/mile.  So I'd venture to guess you're training far too fast.  Your average pace would be more indicative of appropriately paced training for someone at a 1:42 HM or a 46 min 10k.
> 
> So why can you succeed at the 10k and HM, but struggle with the M given this possible issue?  Two reasons.
> 
> 1) Those slower paces are paramount to eliciting the adaptations for a M.  You can get away with the faster pacing structure on a 10k and HM because it doesn't have quite the same endurance demand that a M does.  Primarily it comes down to Running Economy and the ability to maintain the Lactate Threshold at a set pace for a longer period of time.  The worse off the RE, the faster the LT pace can shift and thus the "doom clock" gets started.  Running slower improves RE.  These slower paces also allow the body to actually adapt to the training.  Instead of always being so focused on recovering from a stimulus, the body can instead adapt because of it.
> 
> 2) Because it would seem you're training too quickly, then you carry more fatigue into your race events.  Too much fatigue into a 10k or a HM, and you can survive it.  Too much fatigue carried into a M, and it'll crush you real quick.
> 
> It's possible running an 11 min/mile is also hurting your racing experience, especially if that's not a pace your regularly train at.  Different paces put different demands on the muscles, bones, feet, etc.  Running at a pace that you haven't trained at for an extremely long duration is going to lead to fatigue to muscles that haven't been trained for that.  I generally recommend trying to race a M somewhere between M pace and EB pace.  If someone is doing several marathons in the course of a year (like 5), then running at a slower pace like EA then becomes a good option as well.
> 
> When I look at training, I look at durations.  For endurance events, there are several windows of adaptations.  A 60 min or less window, a 60-90 min window, and a 90-150 min window.  The 60 min or less window is good for maintaining fatigue or recovering.  A 60-90 min window is a good endurance booster.  A 90-150 min window is a good running economy booster when the pacing is on target.  Train too fast or for too long on some of these windows/pace and it shifts the adaptation/recovery response.  You end up in the dreaded "Survive the training, instead of thriving because of it".



Interesting, thanks for the insight. I feel like my regular runs are done at a nice pace (usually 9:40-9:30) and my long runs tend to go a bit slower. When I'm running very long, like 14-20 miles, my pace is closer to 10:30-11:00. I'll try and ease off on the other runs.

My concern is if I run everything at such a slow pace (and 10:30/mile feels awfully slow, like it's awkward to run), how will I actually get any faster? I should note that my long-term (very, very, very long term) is to see if I can qualify for Boston.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Beeble said:


> I’m running my first Disney race and first marathon next year and I’m very excited! Reading through the thread I’ve got a question.
> 
> Why is corral placement such an issue? I’m running a HM in August to get a time, but I’m personally not worried if I would be a couple pace groups off. What am I missing? Should I be stressed about placement?


Definitely don’t stress about corral placement, but do submit a time if you can. I’m a middle of the pack runner, and prefer to start with my fellow middle runners. Also, I like to stay near the pace groups at the beginning to claim my nerves and prevent me from starting too fast. Those pace groups are corralled correctly, so if you are in the last corral, you are out of luck.


----------



## lhermiston

Question for the folks who fall within the intersection of people who track their runs with smart phones and people who use Strava (or other run tracking software):

For the first time in about a billion years, I will no longer have a company phone and will be relying on my own phone. I use my iPhone and Strava to track my runs, but I've never had to worry about data usage before. I'll be getting a personal phone in the coming weeks and I'm curious how much data Strava - and similar apps - use? Is it enough that I should consider an unlimited data plan? I don't actually upload my runs until I get home, but I do use GPS throughout my runs to track pace, distance, etc.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Also, re: corrals - I don't recall getting super hung up on it for my first Disney marathon, but for my second, I do want to make sure I'm in the earliest corral I can be in. I like to get started as early as possible, limit my time waiting to get started, I want to get as many of those quiet, pre-dawn hours in as possible and I'm dying to run down Main Street, USA in the dark again. That was a special moment.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> Interesting, thanks for the insight. I feel like my regular runs are done at a nice pace (usually 9:40-9:30) and my long runs tend to go a bit slower. When I'm running very long, like 14-20 miles, my pace is closer to 10:30-11:00. I'll try and ease off on the other runs.
> 
> My concern is if I run everything at such a slow pace (and 10:30/mile feels awfully slow, like it's awkward to run), how will I actually get any faster? I should note that my long-term (very, very, very long term) is to see if I can qualify for Boston.



That is the proverbial question, is it not?  How can I get faster by actually training slower?

Read these - Testimonials: 2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018 (updated 3/19/18)

Personally, I trained too fast for years.  PR the day!  After my 5th failed attempt at breaking 4 hours, I decided to do a lot of research.  I decided that if I was willing to follow other training plans, and yet wasn't yielding the outcome I was looking for, then maybe it was time to listen to other "radical" ideas.  My 4th marathon was a 4:20 (PR at the time) in November 2014.  My 5th marathon in May 2015 was a 4:58 (a PW).  I changed the mindset and altered my training.  My 6th marathon in October 2015 was a 3:38.  I set PRs DURING the marathon in the SECOND half at HM, and nearly 10k and 5k!  There's a ton of science behind the methodology.  It seems so counterintuitive, but I hope the testimonials above can show that the method can work.

Science

If you want to learn about my training plan methodology, then start here:

How I write a custom training plan

Want some reading material on how I developed my philosophies, then start here:

Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post
Train slow to race fast: Why running more slowly and capping the long run at 2.5 hours may dramatically improve your performance
Why am I doing this run? The question every runner should be asking themselves.
The Marathon is 99% Aerobic (and 95% for HM and so on): So how to train for it!
Two kinds of impressive: The person who finishes first may not be the most impressive, it could be who finished last.
I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.

If you want some reading material from professional sources, then start here:

Hansons - Principles of pacing, training plan design, during marathon carbohydrate calculations (Hansons Marathon Method)
Stephen Seiler - Principles of balance in training plans (80% Easy and 20% Hard) (Seiler; and Fitzgerald - 80/20 Running)
Jack Daniels - Principles of maximum duration training per session, 5K training (Daniels Running Formula)
Arthur Lydiard - Principles of Specialization
Steve Magness - Principles of Adaptation and Principles of choosing what type of training is best for an individual (Science of Running)
Jeff Gaudette - Running technique (foot strike, breathing, shoulders, arms, eyesight), Principles of Aerobic and Anaerobic running and why warm-ups are important (runnersconnect.net; podcast)
Samuele Marcora - Psychobiological Model (motivation and perception of effort) (Countless scientific articles; or Fitzgerald - How Bad do you want it?)
Benjamin Rapoport - During marathon carbohydrate calculations (Rapoport)
Timothy Fairchild - Western Australian carbohydrate loading procedure for pre-running carb loading (Fairchild)
Hadd - Principles of choosing what type of training is best for an individual (Hadd's Approach to Distance Running)
Pete Magill - 5K training (Runners World)


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> That is the proverbial question, is it not?  How can I get faster by actually training slower?
> 
> Read these - Testimonials: 2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018 (updated 3/19/18)
> 
> Personally, I trained too fast for years.  PR the day!  After my 5th failed attempt at breaking 4 hours, I decided to do a lot of research.  I decided that if I was willing to follow other training plans, and yet wasn't yielding the outcome I was looking for, then maybe it was time to listen to other "radical" ideas.  My 4th marathon was a 4:20 (PR at the time) in November 2014.  My 5th marathon in May 2015 was a 4:58 (a PW).  I changed the mindset and altered my training.  My 6th marathon in October 2015 was a 3:38.  I set PRs DURING the marathon in the SECOND half at HM, and nearly 10k and 5k!  There's a ton of science behind the methodology.  It seems so counterintuitive, but I hope the testimonials above can show that the method can work.
> 
> Science
> 
> If you want to learn about my training plan methodology, then start here:
> 
> How I write a custom training plan
> 
> Want some reading material on how I developed my philosophies, then start here:
> 
> Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post
> Train slow to race fast: Why running more slowly and capping the long run at 2.5 hours may dramatically improve your performance
> Why am I doing this run? The question every runner should be asking themselves.
> The Marathon is 99% Aerobic (and 95% for HM and so on): So how to train for it!
> Two kinds of impressive: The person who finishes first may not be the most impressive, it could be who finished last.
> I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.
> 
> If you want some reading material from professional sources, then start here:
> 
> Hansons - Principles of pacing, training plan design, during marathon carbohydrate calculations (Hansons Marathon Method)
> Stephen Seiler - Principles of balance in training plans (80% Easy and 20% Hard) (Seiler; and Fitzgerald - 80/20 Running)
> Jack Daniels - Principles of maximum duration training per session, 5K training (Daniels Running Formula)
> Arthur Lydiard - Principles of Specialization
> Steve Magness - Principles of Adaptation and Principles of choosing what type of training is best for an individual (Science of Running)
> Jeff Gaudette - Running technique (foot strike, breathing, shoulders, arms, eyesight), Principles of Aerobic and Anaerobic running and why warm-ups are important (runnersconnect.net; podcast)
> Samuele Marcora - Psychobiological Model (motivation and perception of effort) (Countless scientific articles; or Fitzgerald - How Bad do you want it?)
> Benjamin Rapoport - During marathon carbohydrate calculations (Rapoport)
> Timothy Fairchild - Western Australian carbohydrate loading procedure for pre-running carb loading (Fairchild)
> Hadd - Principles of choosing what type of training is best for an individual (Hadd's Approach to Distance Running)
> Pete Magill - 5K training (Runners World)



Bookmarking this to read and re-read as much as possible over the next 23 days. I can't confess to understanding the methodology, but I can't wait to see how it pays off on the 29th. I can't argue with the results of so many other runners on these threads and look forward to adding my own testimonial in the coming weeks.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Question for the folks who fall within the intersection of people who track their runs with smart phones and people who use Strava (or other run tracking software):
> 
> For the first time in about a billion years, I will no longer have a company phone and will be relying on my own phone. I use my iPhone and Strava to track my runs, but I've never had to worry about data usage before. I'll be getting a personal phone in the coming weeks and I'm curious how much data Strava - and similar apps - use? Is it enough that I should consider an unlimited data plan? I don't actually upload my runs until I get home, but I do use GPS throughout my runs to track pace, distance, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.
> 
> Also, re: corrals - I don't recall getting super hung up on it for my first Disney marathon, but for my second, I do want to make sure I'm in the earliest corral I can be in. I like to get started as early as possible, limit my time waiting to get started, I want to get as many of those quiet, pre-dawn hours in as possible and I'm dying to run down Main Street, USA in the dark again. That was a special moment.



You should be able to tell how much data you are using with each app. 

Do you have an iPhone? 
Settings>Cellular
Scroll to see “Cellular Data”
If you’ve never “reset statistics,” these numbers won’t mean much. You can scroll all the way to the bottom and reset statistics. Now over the next week or so you can watch how much data you use to estimate usage per month.
And if you don’t have an iPhone, I have no idea how to help you.

Maybe something to consider is the cost of buying more (unlimited) data vs that of buying a gps watch and not using data while running? 

Good luck!


----------



## skwak

Does anyone know when they will announce the Early Registration dates for these races?  It has to be coming up soon but I do not see any mention on RunDisney!


----------



## cavepig

skwak said:


> Does anyone know when they will announce the Early Registration dates for these races?  It has to be coming up soon but I do not see any mention on RunDisney!


Nobody knows, could be April 12 for early based on past but wine & dine was delayed so yeah who knows. They may not update the date till sometime next week, you would hope sometime Monday if the date is the Thursday.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Question for the folks who fall within the intersection of people who track their runs with smart phones and people who use Strava (or other run tracking software):
> 
> For the first time in about a billion years, I will no longer have a company phone and will be relying on my own phone. I use my iPhone and Strava to track my runs, but I've never had to worry about data usage before. I'll be getting a personal phone in the coming weeks and I'm curious how much data Strava - and similar apps - use? Is it enough that I should consider an unlimited data plan? I don't actually upload my runs until I get home, but I do use GPS throughout my runs to track pace, distance, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.



I use a Garmin now, so I dont have any exact numbers, but back when I did use my phone, I worried more about my battery than about my data. I really don't think GPS tracking uses a significant amount of data. I've only ever had a max of 2GB (although now I'm sharing 10GB over a total of 5 devices) and I've never gotten close to going over my data.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

You guessed right ... Sundays are for Disney. Let's roll.

March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?

I love all four attractions, but this is no contest for me. Splash Mountain is my all-time favorite ride at Disney. Sure, it's dated and I'm sure most of us have a tale of being stuck on it, but I love the ride, the music, the queue and, of course, the big drop. 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?



Don't tell my sister, but ... I gotta go Space. It's just so much fun, and there's never a dull moment.
(Big Thunder is a close second, though)


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?


Big Thunder Mountain Railroad! 

It’s been my favorite forever.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?



None of the above. I’m definitely not a mountain man.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Thunder Mountain


----------



## Bree

Big Thunder Mountain!


----------



## PCFriar80

Another vote for Big Thunder Mountain!  Runner-up is Splash.  Space is too jerky for me, and I lose the fight going backwards on EE.


----------



## Krandor

Space mountain.  then thunder, then EE, then splash.     Though if it is a hot day splash can get up to the front of the list.


----------



## Keels

It’s easily Everest for me, no question.


----------



## goingthedistance

I would vote Everest if the Yeti worked, but since it doesn't I have to vote Big Thunder. I don't ride Splash very often because it is frequently down in January or too cold to get wet. However, last year my family and I went to Disneyland and my oldest daughter and I got our own log on Splash Mountain which was really amazing.


----------



## FFigawi

Space closely followed by Everest


----------



## Keels

Wait - are we allowed to distinguish between WDW and DL mountains? Because that might change my vote ...


----------



## ZellyB

Everest for the win followed by Splash.


----------



## cavepig

Big Thunder!

I love them all, but the Wildest ride in the Wilderness just gets me every time!


----------



## lhermiston

Wow! Big Thunder off to a commanding lead!



Keels said:


> Wait - are we allowed to distinguish between WDW and DL mountains? Because that might change my vote ...



I'm going to allow it, but I want a WDW vote, a DL vote and an overall vote.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Big Thunder off to a commanding lead!


Because it’s the best duh


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Because it’s the best duh



False.


----------



## TeeterTots

Splash for me


----------



## mrsg00fy

Expedition Everest for me.  While I love the theming of Splash Mountain, I strongly dislike getting wet and then walking around the parks in wet clothes. Even in August. Yuck.


----------



## ChipNDale86

1. Everest 
2. Space
3. Splash (would be #2 but I'm not always in the mood for getting wet)
4. Big Thunder


----------



## pluto377

Everest with splash a close second.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Splash!! The anticipation of the big drop is the best.


----------



## AFwifelife

Everest with Thunder at night in a close second.


----------



## wdvak

I like them all, but first would be Splash (WDW - not as wet as Disneyland). I do like Space better at DL because it is smoother.


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> That is the proverbial question, is it not?  How can I get faster by actually training slower?
> 
> Read these - Testimonials: 2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018 (updated 3/19/18)
> 
> Personally, I trained too fast for years.  PR the day!  After my 5th failed attempt at breaking 4 hours, I decided to do a lot of research.  I decided that if I was willing to follow other training plans, and yet wasn't yielding the outcome I was looking for, then maybe it was time to listen to other "radical" ideas.  My 4th marathon was a 4:20 (PR at the time) in November 2014.  My 5th marathon in May 2015 was a 4:58 (a PW).  I changed the mindset and altered my training.  My 6th marathon in October 2015 was a 3:38.  I set PRs DURING the marathon in the SECOND half at HM, and nearly 10k and 5k!  There's a ton of science behind the methodology.  It seems so counterintuitive, but I hope the testimonials above can show that the method can work.



I hear ya. I just figured 9:30 was my easy pace and my faster pace was closer to 8. I tried to run my 11 miles yesterday slower, and started at 10:30. After four miles I was completely dead, switched to a 2/1 run/walk and ended up stopping after 8 miles. It was rough.


----------



## lilmc

Wah?! It’s like asking to pick your favorite child! Sigh, ok I’ll try.....um...no I can’t chose as it’s a three way tie among Space, Everest, and Big Thunder


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> I hear ya. I just figured 9:30 was my easy pace and my faster pace was closer to 8. I tried to run my 11 miles yesterday slower, and started at 10:30. After four miles I was completely dead, switched to a 2/1 run/walk and ended up stopping after 8 miles. It was rough.








*Just re-linking for my future conversation reference.

Honestly, it does take time to adjust to the slower pacing.  Some people it takes a few weeks of committing to it.  Others have taken as long as six months.  I have a few people where the easy paces are uncomfortable.  I usually request a few weeks at the easy pacing first.  If things don't turn around, then we make a run/walk easy pace that serves the same purpose.  It's hard for me to say whether this is completely the slower pacing, or if possibly the last few weeks of training also played some role in today's feelings.  I'd say don't give up yet.  Try some easier runs (9:57-10:41) for some 45-60 min runs (or some of the mid-week Higdon runs).  For the long runs (runs longer than 90 min), stick with the 9:35 pace which is a tad faster than what you started with this time.  Do you have a HR monitor?  If so, do you know your resting HR and max HR (not 220-age calc)?  We could see what the HR data says about your easy range per Daniels recommendations.


----------



## Andie16

DopeyBadger said:


> *Just re-linking for my future conversation reference.
> 
> Honestly, it does take time to adjust to the slower pacing.  Some people it takes a few weeks of committing to it.  Others have taken as long as six months.  I have a few people where the easy paces are uncomfortable.  I usually request a few weeks at the easy pacing first.  If things don't turn around, then we make a run/walk easy pace that serves the same purpose.  It's hard for me to say whether this is completely the slower pacing, or if possibly the last few weeks of training also played some role in today's feelings.  I'd say don't give up yet.  Try some easier runs (10:15-11:00) for some 45-60 min runs (or some of the mid-week Higdon runs).  For the long runs, stick with the 9:53 pace which is a tad faster than what you started with this time.  Do you have a HR monitor?  If so, do you know your resting HR and max HR (not 220-age calc)?  We could see what the HR data says about your easy range per Daniels recommendations.



Hi DopeyBadger, these paces look different from the ones you posted earlier - is it possible that there is a copy/paste error here?  I happened to notice the long run pace of 9:35 in your earlier chart since it is fairly close to mine.  I was actually wondering if running the long runs too slow is preventing @JBinORL from building up sufficient endurance to support his speed.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Andie16 said:


> Hi DopeyBadger, these paces look different from the ones you posted earlier - is it possible that there is a copy/paste error here?  I happened to notice the long run pace of 9:35 in your earlier chart since it is fairly close to mine.  I was actually wondering if running the long runs too slow is preventing @JBinORL from building up sufficient endurance to support his speed.



Thanks for noticing.  I've edited it.  It's possible to run long runs too slow, but the Hansons range (MP + 9%) is on the faster end of the spectrum.  Others suggest as slow as MP+20%.  It's a matter of all the runs together that would help determine if something might be too slow though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@JBinORL I just went and reread the conversation based on @Andie16 comment.

So your fitness is a 50:25 10k. In march you averaged 9:12, but maxed at 9 miles.  In the past, when you run 14 miles or more you've been running them at 10:30-11:00.  But when you ran your recent 11 miles, you started off at 10:30 and felt dead because it was too slow or too fast (or just dead regardless of pace)?  What's an average paced month when you had been doing 14-20 mile runs at 10:30-11:00 pace?

Typically I'd set up a schedule like the following for a HM in the middle of training (just using 5 days a week as an example):

M-OFF
T- 60 min at EA (10:41)
W- 20 min WU + 50 min at HM Tempo (8:29) + 10 min CD
R- 60 min at EA (10:41)
F-OFF
Sa- 80 min at EB (9:57)
Su- 110 min at LR (9:35)

The Tuesday and Thursday runs are meant for recovery and maintaining fatigue.  Wednesday is for HM Tempo gains.  Saturday is for building fatigue into the Sunday LR day.  And Sunday as previously discussed.

If the 11 miler at 10:30 caused dead legs because too slow, the try speeding up to the 9:35 pace.  It's the other bulk of days that help drag down the average weekly pace by actually being slower than LR.

If the 11 miler at 10:30 caused dead legs because it was too fast, then you may need to preform a 2 week reset of only easy pacing to help clear the system.

Of course all of this would be dependent on when the upcoming goal race is.  That dictates when it's smart to make a change in paces or not.  Or how best to approach making changes to what you've been doing.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Big Thunder for the win!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Question for the folks who fall within the intersection of people who track their runs with smart phones and people who use Strava (or other run tracking software):
> 
> For the first time in about a billion years, I will no longer have a company phone and will be relying on my own phone. I use my iPhone and Strava to track my runs, but I've never had to worry about data usage before. I'll be getting a personal phone in the coming weeks and I'm curious how much data Strava - and similar apps - use? Is it enough that I should consider an unlimited data plan? I don't actually upload my runs until I get home, but I do use GPS throughout my runs to track pace, distance, etc.


I have a limited data plan... I use the iSmoothRun app on my iPhone and I use no data at all: I actually keep Cellular Data turned off while running to avoid draining my battery. GPS-based apps do not require cellular data to run, so you can turn it off and still use apps like iSmoothRun, RunKeeper, Map My Run, etc. - I would assume the same with Strava, but I don't use it so can't say for sure. At the end of my run, I just hit "save" and it saves locally to my phone. When I get home and have WiFi, I export my run from iSmoothRun to RunKeeper, where all my runs are saved online.



lhermiston said:


> So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?


Everest!


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Early Registration info?? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## rteetz

Bulldogmommy said:


> Early Registration info?? Anyone? Anyone?


Nothing yet...


----------



## huskies90

JBinORL said:


> I hear ya. I just figured 9:30 was my easy pace and my faster pace was closer to 8. I tried to run my 11 miles yesterday slower, and started at 10:30. After four miles I was completely dead, switched to a 2/1 run/walk and ended up stopping after 8 miles. It was rough.


I had a similar experience. I tried to slow down a long run several weeks ago and when I hit 9 miles, my legs were killing me and I had to stop and walk the last 3-4 miles back to my house. I typically do not stop on long runs and since, then, I have been running longer runs every couple of weeks adding a mile or so each time and I have been just doing it at my "comfortable" pace and I have not had any issues.  

You can't argue with the success of the slow down theory but I am not sure I can commit to it.  Maybe it takes several runs to get used it? I seem to feel (and maybe it is mental) that the slower i go, the longer I am on the roads and mentally can't make that trade off?  Idk.


----------



## lahobbs4

Splash Mountain for this girl!

I've been training on a treadmill (for the first time in years) and finally started going back outside again, once in a while. However, my body is naturally running 1 min mile faster than my treadmill runs. And then I freak out when I see it on my watch and force myself to slow down. Is this normal coming off of the treadmill?


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> Maybe it takes several runs to get used it?



It certainly does.  It took me weeks for it to feel "normal".  I thought every run was so ridiculously easy.  How can I possibly go this slow?  But if you stick with the methodology consistently for all the runs and not just the LR, then things do turn around.  For some, after a few weeks and for others a few months.

I will say that most who start this transition, do so at the beginning of a training cycle.  That way, instead of a 90-120 min LR being the first at slower paces, it's instead when you're at the 45-60 min range.  Build your way up to it.



huskies90 said:


> I seem to feel (and maybe it is mental) that the slower i go, the longer I am on the roads and mentally can't make that trade off? Idk.



One way to combat this would be to calculate your comfortable pace x mileage.  This will give you the duration of said run.  Then, just run the new slower pace for the same duration.  Then you are confirming to yourself that you are indeed going slower, but for the same amount of time on the road.

As training plans progress and get more complicated, that's when you start throwing in hybrid-long runs.  You do long runs at the slow pace, but you have fast finishes, marathon tempo in the middle, speed pacing, etc.  It makes the long run more interesting and still reaps a certain set of benefits.  Before I go to hybrid though, I usually wait and see if the runner can do the long run as scheduled first.  These hybrid runs definitely make the long run more challenging and the time fly by.

At the end of the day though, training is 99% of what we do.  So if you'd prefer to train faster and possibly (but not definitely) sacrifice some gains made in racing, then by all means train at whatever pace you want.  You have to love the training because it's pretty much all we do.  But the day I went from 4:20 marathon to 3:38 marathon (or 1:55 HM to 1:38 HM) in the span of ~18 weeks, I never looked back on training slower because for me those race time improvements were worth it.  Trust me, once you start running the easier days slower, you can add some pretty interesting and difficult hard days in the mix.  It certainly keeps things interesting.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: SPACE MOUNTAIN ALL DAY EVERY DAY.


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> @JBinORL I just went and reread the conversation based on @Andie16 comment.
> 
> So your fitness is a 50:25 10k. In march you averaged 9:12, but maxed at 9 miles.  In the past, when you run 14 miles or more you've been running them at 10:30-11:00.  But when you ran your recent 11 miles, you started off at 10:30 and felt dead because it was too slow or too fast (or just dead regardless of pace)?  What's an average paced month when you had been doing 14-20 mile runs at 10:30-11:00 pace?
> 
> Typically I'd set up a schedule like the following for a HM in the middle of training (just using 5 days a week as an example):
> 
> M-OFF
> T- 60 min at EA (10:41)
> W- 20 min WU + 50 min at HM Tempo (8:29) + 10 min CD
> R- 60 min at EA (10:41)
> F-OFF
> Sa- 80 min at EB (9:57)
> Su- 110 min at LR (9:35)
> 
> The Tuesday and Thursday runs are meant for recovery and maintaining fatigue.  Wednesday is for HM Tempo gains.  Saturday is for building fatigue into the Sunday LR day.  And Sunday as previously discussed.
> 
> If the 11 miler at 10:30 caused dead legs because too slow, the try speeding up to the 9:35 pace.  It's the other bulk of days that help drag down the average weekly pace by actually being slower than LR.
> 
> If the 11 miler at 10:30 caused dead legs because it was too fast, then you may need to preform a 2 week reset of only easy pacing to help clear the system.
> 
> Of course all of this would be dependent on when the upcoming goal race is.  That dictates when it's smart to make a change in paces or not.  Or how best to approach making changes to what you've been doing.




OK I'm going to go back and look at my last two marathon cycles to see what my paces were at. My A race is MCM in October and my goal is to destroy my 5:12 PR and come in somewhere between 4 and 4:30. I don't think, despite what my predicted marathon time is, I'm currently capable of sub-4 due to my lack of fitness beyond 13 miles. I'll post some more when I get home from work.

I did run slower today, 5 miles at 10:07 pace. It felt a bit better, but my HR was getting too high towards the end. I think this run, and Saturday's aborted 11 miler, were more impacted by the heat and humidity over anything else - it's starting to warm up in Central Florida. I usually take a few weeks to adjust to it, coming from Memphis where the same thing would occur.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> I did run slower today, 5 miles at 10:07 pace. It felt a bit better, but my HR was getting too high towards the end. I think this run, and Saturday's aborted 11 miler, were more impacted by the heat and humidity over anything else - it's starting to warm up in Central Florida. I usually take a few weeks to adjust to it, coming from Memphis where the same thing would occur.



That'll play a role as well.  I typically advise Temp + Dew adjustments to my pacing structure as well.  Something like the following:

 



JBinORL said:


> OK I'm going to go back and look at my last two marathon cycles to see what my paces were at. My A race is MCM in October and my goal is to destroy my 5:12 PR and come in somewhere between 4 and 4:30. I don't think, despite what my predicted marathon time is, I'm currently capable of sub-4 due to my lack of fitness beyond 13 miles. I'll post some more when I get home from work.



Well I'm here if you want to use me as a resource.  I feel quite confident that if you let me write you a plan that I can get you under 4:30 with 90% confidence.  I also think we could possibly get you under 4 hours with about a 10-20% chance of that.  Just a matter of looking at all the data and finding the best course of action from there.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: Everest gets my vote here. It won Best Ride Ever status when I was able to ride it during my first Disney full in 2014. I was too early to ride it this year, so I may have drowned my disappointment with a margarita from the bar next to it.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: Splash! Sadly the other 3 have started to make me sick, so a few years ago the answer would have been Space.


----------



## LdyStormy76

lahobbs4 said:


> I've been training on a treadmill (for the first time in years) and finally started going back outside again, once in a while. However, my body is naturally running 1 min mile faster than my treadmill runs. And then I freak out when I see it on my watch and force myself to slow down. Is this normal coming off of the treadmill?



My non running DH has a theory about this when we talk about the fact that over a certain speed on the treadmill I feel off balance/ uncomfortable / unsafe. He thinks it is because off the treadmill I have more control since only I am moving and on the treadmill there are 2 moving objects - me and the belt. Not sure if there is any support to his theory, but it makes sense in a weird way.


----------



## FlashAM7

Splash Mountain for me! It is the definition of a perfectly themed ride. I truly feel immersed when I am riding it. The animatronics, the music, the thrills, the show scenes are all perfect.

Big Thunder is an off-the-shelf roller coaster. There is nothing truly unique about it. It's a mine train coaster with no animatronics, no real show scenes, and I never feel any nostalgia towards it.

If this was 10 years ago I might have chosen Everest. However due to the broken yeti, no bird and no mist effect anymore, it's lost a lot for me. The queue is absolutely great, though. All of the stuff in there actually being from Nepal means a lot to me. The detail that went into it is really fascinating.


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Big Thunder is an off-the-shelf roller coaster. There is nothing truly unique about it. It's a mine train coaster with no animatronics, no real show scenes, and I never feel any nostalgia towards it.


I know this is a topic for another thread but in no way is Big Thunder an off the shelf coaster. Primeval Whirl yes, Slinky Dog yes. Big Thunder is built into rock work. There are show scenes with it but you don’t slow down for them other than the lift hills.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Just read AP and DVC early registration will open tomorrow at noon EST!

source insidethemagic.net.... so take it for what it's worth


----------



## rteetz

Bulldogmommy said:


> Just read AP and DVC early registration will open tomorrow at noon EST!
> 
> source insidethemagic.net.... so take it for what it's worth


That would be a full week beforehand which they haven’t done in over a year. I’m not sure I believe that.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Bulldogmommy said:


> Just read AP and DVC early registration will open tomorrow at noon EST!
> source insidethemagic.net.... so take it for what it's worth


  Yay! Now the pressure is on to decide what to run!

Splash Mountain when it's warm; Big Thunder when it's cold. I love the scenes in Splash as well as the big drop, but don't like being wet in cold weather. Also, Big Thunder is even more awesome if I ride it during fireworks!


----------



## Bulldogmommy

rteetz said:


> That would be a full week beforehand which they haven’t done in over a year. I’m not sure I believe that.



Yeah, I'm with you... reporter said she fact checked it, but I'm not seeing it... but still wanted to give a heads up to you guys to at least check tomorrow in case not to miss it...


----------



## rteetz

Bulldogmommy said:


> Yeah, I'm with you... reporter said she fact checked it, but I'm not seeing it... but still wanted to give a heads up to you guys to at least check tomorrow in case not to miss it...


Thanks

I just checked the AP site again and nothing is listed yet.


----------



## SarahDisney

I keep forgetting that registration is next week. I really need to get my **** together (and decide if I'm going through a TA or doing it on my own).


----------



## The Prophet

I'm skeptical as well (link is below)

https://www.insidethemagic.net/2018...undisneys-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/

Rachel is relying on the statement "Select early registration opportunities are available the week prior to official registration opening date for each race weekend."

My take is this does not mean one week prior, rather the week before registration opens, which means one day this week


----------



## Bulldogmommy

The Prophet said:


> I'm skeptical as well (link is below)
> 
> https://www.insidethemagic.net/2018...undisneys-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/
> 
> Rachel is relying on the statement "Select early registration opportunities are available the week prior to official registration opening date for each race weekend."
> 
> My take is this does not mean one week prior, rather the week before registration opens, which means one day this week



Think so too my friend... however, we sure do hope an announcement is coming soon....


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> I know this is a topic for another thread but in no way is Big Thunder an off the shelf coaster. Primeval Whirl yes, Slinky Dog yes. Big Thunder is built into rock work. There are show scenes with it but you don’t slow down for them other than the lift hills.


Agree to disagree. I have just never found anything really unique about Big Thunder. Just my opinion.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I keep forgetting that registration is next week. I really need to get my **** together (and decide if I'm going through a TA or doing it on my own).


EIGHT DAYS!!!!


----------



## rteetz

FlashAM7 said:


> Agree to disagree. I have just never found anything really unique about Big Thunder. Just my opinion.


I’m not saying you have to like it or anything but it’s not an off the shelf coaster. It’s something Disney built.


----------



## FlashAM7

rteetz said:


> I’m not saying you have to like it or anything but it’s not an off the shelf coaster. It’s something Disney built.


The point of my post was that I don't enjoy it because I've done other rides very similar to it. Off the shelf may be a stretch but there were many other mine train coasters just like it. I can ride similar mine train attractions at Six Flags, whereas I could not experience Splash Mountain at any other park. That's all.


----------



## AFwifelife

Bulldogmommy said:


> Just read AP and DVC early registration will open tomorrow at noon EST!
> 
> source insidethemagic.net.... so take it for what it's worth



The author is saying that someone told her it was factual but she can't check the AP or DVC pages herself.  So far there's nothing on the AP page.


----------



## mrsg00fy

AFwifelife said:


> The author is saying that someone told her it was factual but she can't check the AP or DVC pages herself.  So far there's nothing on the AP page.


I didn't see anything in the DVC website either.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> The author is saying that someone told her it was factual but she can't check the AP or DVC pages herself.  So far there's nothing on the AP page.


Yeah that makes this even less likely...


----------



## ZellyB

Total tangent alert!!

I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!

So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.


Beach Club? Animal Kingdom Lodge? Grand Floridian?

I’ve only stayed at one of those three though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary! YAY!!



How great is this?!?! So cool!! 
(PS... A January wedding? Brave souls  ) 

How about a split stay? Your current favorite resort and one you've been wanting to try?


----------



## TeeterTots

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.


I vote Grand!!!


----------



## Bree

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



I automatically think of the Grand Floridian, but maybe splurge for club level at a favorite resort?  Treat yourself to Victoria & Albert's???  That's what DH & I are doing in September.  We didn't do anything for our 5th, 10th or 15th anniversary (cuz kids!!!).  We are booked for the Queen Victoria's Room.

I am in the minority on this board when it comes to Poly.  It was nice, but man was it crowded with non-resort guests EVERYWHERE.


----------



## AFwifelife

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



Another vote for Grand.  Or maybe even AKL with a good view or WL.  WL always seems so cozy to me.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



It will be our 20th! What a way to celebrate right?? Congrats! Hotel is not that important to us.. I have stayed in the suites at AK Lodge and it was amazing!


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - Great question! I'm going to provide both WDW and DL:

WDW:
1) Big Thunder - this ride makes me smile from start to finish.  Pure Disney magic combining thrills, and original theming that to me is a marvel of Imagineering. Its standing goes up even more at night - a great attraction that is even better at night.
2) Splash Mtn - quite easily the best water ride I've ever ridden (I guess it wins that by a mile...)
3) EE - I love this ride, and while I'm a coaster fiend, I must be struggling with going backwards in my later years as this portion of the ride has made me a bit queasy...
4) Space Mtn - a great ride, but I love DL's so much more, esp. with the onboard soundtrack which is huge for me.

DL:
1) Space Mtn - proof that the biggest and tallest coasters aren't always the best.  The sense of speed this thing creates in such a tight space (and at relatively slow actual speeds) is a marvel to me.  Add in very fun overlays with Ghost Galaxy and Hyperspace Mountain and this is one of my favorite coaster experiences ever.
2) Big Thunder - still great, and at night it is probably #1 for me
3) Splash Mtn - awesome ride, but I like the log configuration at MK better...
4) Matterhorn - a classic... an original... and the updated theming is terrific.  If they were able to somehow re-build so you could bank the turns it would probably be #1 for me... As it is now, it is pretty jerky, which brings it down a notch.  This probably passes Splash Mtn at night, however, where it really comes alive.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?


For as long as I can remember, Disneyland’s Splash Mountain has been my favorite! I have fond memories of America Sings and I’m pretty sure many of those animatronics were repurposed for the original Splash.

However, I haven’t rode Splash in years (I’m never there when it’s hot) add Disneyland’s new Big Thunder Mountain special effects... and Thunder just may be my new favorite Disneyland mountain!

I haven’t been able to ride Space Mountain in years, since Mission Space gave me motion sickness (yes, I blame my motion sickness solely on MS). Needless to say, Expedition Everest was a one-and-done.

At WDW I am going to also say Thunder followed by Splash. However, I greatly prefer both mountains at Disneyland. (At WDW I’m all about Tower of Terror and the World Showcase.)


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



I vote AKL. The savannah at sunset would be pretty darn romantic, IMO. Plus, I’m currently obsessing over Boma, Jiko and Sanaa. Maybe do that and a tour at AK?? (It’s so much easier to spend someone else’s money  )


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The matterhorn hurts my chest.


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.


I've read the other responses and will go off script with my suggestion.  As a BCV fan I would suggest the BWI.  The atmosphere of an Epcot Resort pre/post race is great!  May I suggest a dinner at the Flying Fish?  You can walk to the HHHH on Friday and I will be out there cheering you on on Sunday!  And Congrats on the 30 years!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PCFriar80 said:


> I've read the other responses and will go off script with my suggestion.  As a BCV fan I would suggest the BWI.  The atmosphere of an Epcot Resort pre/post race is great!  May I suggest a dinner at the Flying Fish?  You can walk to the HHHH on Friday and I will be out there cheering you on on Sunday!



Flying Fish is amazing!  I love it!


----------



## Philo2020

DopeyBadger said:


> That'll play a role as well.  I typically advise Temp + Dew adjustments to my pacing structure as well.  Something like the following:
> 
> View attachment 315126
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm here if you want to use me as a resource.  I feel quite confident that if you let me write you a plan that I can get you under 4:30 with 90% confidence.  I also think we could possibly get you under 4 hours with about a 10-20% chance of that.  Just a matter of looking at all the data and finding the best course of action from there.



@DopeyBadger - I have been following along awhile and ran my 1st Disney race this year (Goofy Challenge) which was also my 1st Marathon.  I have done 2 HM and have always run a little to stay in shape but definitely would not call myself a runner.  I see you posted that you help with training plans and I would love any help or guidance you could provide as I seem stuck at my current pace (2:05 HM/4:56 M at Goofy) and I would like to get an idea how I could improve these times as I feel I am not training properly.  I would like to keep some other weight training involved so not sure how that would play into any plan.  Thanks for any help you can provide and I really appreciate your help and experience along with everyone else on this wonderful board!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Philo2020 said:


> @DopeyBadger - I have been following along awhile and ran my 1st Disney race this year (Goofy Challenge) which was also my 1st Marathon.  I have done 2 HM and have always run a little to stay in shape but definitely would not call myself a runner.  I see you posted that you help with training plans and I would love any help or guidance you could provide as I seem stuck at my current pace (2:05 HM/4:56 M at Goofy) and I would like to get an idea how I could improve these times as I feel I am not training properly.  I would like to keep some other weight training involved so not sure how that would play into any plan.  Thanks for any help you can provide and I really appreciate your help and experience along with everyone else on this wonderful board!



I'd be happy to help!  Send me a PM and let's see what we can come up with.  You'll just need to post 10 total times to gain the DIS PM privilege.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



I'd say a villa at Beach Club or Contemporary since it looks like you don't want Poly again. Skip Grand Floridian. The main building is gorgeous, as are the grounds, but the rooms are stale and not worth the money. Use the money you saved for a dinner at Victoria & Albert's. One of the best restaurants in the country. Ask for a table in the Queen Victoria room, get the wine pairing, and hope you have Jack and Sherry or Aaron and Amy as your servers.


----------



## Keels

@ZellyB — Beach Club Villa so you can hang with me, obviously!!!

That said - you can probably get the Ritz/Four Seasons/Waldorf for the same price if you’re willing to sacrifice race transportation for luxe accommodations.

I may cancel my BCV stay because we can stay at the Waldorf for cheaper that weekend, and, well, it’s the Waldorf.


----------



## JM735

Yikes, a week away from the boards can be crazy to catch up on.



lhermiston said:


> March Madness is over, but the party never stops on the Disboards! I'm coming at you today with our own Final Four, a WDW mountain showdown. So, what's your favorite mountain - Splash, Space, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad or Expedition Everest?



Definitely Expedition Everest!



Bulldogmommy said:


> Just read AP and DVC early registration will open tomorrow at noon EST!
> 
> source insidethemagic.net.... so take it for what it's worth



While I’m ready to get registered, I agree with others that this is likely inaccurate. 



ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!



That’s awesome!! I love Bay Lake Tower, especially for Marathon weekend, but since you did a monorail resort this year, I say go for Beach Club.


----------



## sandam1

I'm planning ahead for registration day. I want to do the 5K and the half marathon. My friend (and traveling companion) is interested in the 5K only. If I wind up doing both registration (which is extremely likely), which one should I do first - i.e. which event is likely to sell out first. I'm leaning towards mine because, frankly, the point of the trip for me is doing the half. The only reason we're talking about the 5K is because my friend would like to participate and her knees won't allow her to do the longer distances.


----------



## rteetz

sandam1 said:


> I'm planning ahead for registration day. I want to do the 5K and the half marathon. My friend (and traveling companion) is interested in the 5K only. If I wind up doing both registration (which is extremely likely), which one should I do first - i.e. which event is likely to sell out first. I'm leaning towards mine because, frankly, the point of the trip for me is doing the half. The only reason we're talking about the 5K is because my friend would like to participate and her knees won't allow her to do the longer distances.


Do both 5Ks first then the half last. You should be fine.


----------



## lahobbs4

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



Add me to the list for Animal Kingdom Lodge! Great deluxe level resort that is usually cheaper than the others. But we feel that it is very romantic! A lot of places to slow down and enjoy what's around you. Great food, great pool and bar. Also we have stayed for marathon weekend and found no trouble whatsoever with transportation. Happy early anniversary!


----------



## ANIM8R

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.



Grand Floridian! That's where we honeymooned and 10th Anniversied (that's not a word but you get it)...and hopefully stay for our 20th!

Very romantic...and on the monorail!


----------



## cavepig

@ZellyB I have no resort recommendation but how fun to celebrate 30 years, I hope you make race shirts that incorporate your 30 years!!


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> Total tangent alert!!
> 
> I just realized that this year we'll be at WDW Marathon weekend for our 30th wedding anniversary!  YAY!!
> 
> So, polling my running friends rather than the resort board (because I like you guys BEST) - where would you stay for a great combination marathon hotel/romantic anniversary hotel stay?  We stayed at the Poly this past marathon and while we liked it, I left a bit disappointed.  Although to be fair, I think the lousy and cold weather had more to do with that than anything.


I'll throw in a vote for the Boardwalk - we stayed there for our honeymoon.  Just don't look at the clown slide.


----------



## ZellyB

Thanks to everyone for throwing out suggestions.  As I expected, I got a variety of responses, but the reasons behind the choice definitely help!


----------



## TCB in FLA

So any confirmation on early registration today? Or do I have to wait 5 minutes to find out?


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> So any confirmation on early registration today? Or do I have to wait 5 minutes to find out?


I haven’t seen anything.


----------



## PrincessV

Surprise!  Registration delayed. Stay tuned. _same as it ever was..._


----------



## TCB in FLA

Got my answer. From the Run Disney website: 
UPDATE REGARDING REGISTRATION DATES. We are working to create a more streamlined race registration experience for _run_Disney participants. As a result, registration for the 2018-19 _Walt Disney World_ race event weekends will be temporarily delayed; however, all races are still scheduled for this season as planned. Registration for this summer's Virtual Running Shorts Series and the June 5K will open on Thursday, April 12, 2018 at noon ET. We apologize for the delay and will have more information to share on June 1 regarding registration for all remaining races.


----------



## PrincessV

JUNE 1????????


----------



## CDKG

TCB in FLA said:


> So any confirmation on early registration today? Or do I have to wait 5 minutes to find out?


Still nothing on the DVC page. I’m guessing Thursday is still the plan?

Never mind...I guess we’re waiting until June!


----------



## PrincessV

CDKG said:


> Still nothing on the DVC page. I’m guessing Thursday is still the plan?


Nope - see above.


----------



## CDKG

June 1st, over a month and a half away, that’s craziness! 

Oh well, my home resort is booked and my training plan doesn’t begin until September.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am so fed up with this. Omg. JUNE. UGH. Maybe I should just go with a TA then....


----------



## The Prophet

More time to decide if I will do it again


----------



## SarahDisney

Are you flipping kidding me?
Well then...


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> JUNE 1????????
> View attachment 315298


----------



## run.minnie.miles

What the heck!?!

(Selfish of me to think that maybe the POT calculations will change with this new "streamlined" system?  )


----------



## PrincessV

Anyone happen to remember when registration opened for older race weekends - say 2013 or earlier? In general, I like the idea of moving them a bit closer to the actual race weekends. Though I'm irrationally annoyed that they advertised a date and are delaying it... again.


----------



## Philo2020

Wow, being somewhat new to Run Disney, is this a normal occurrence for them to push registration so far?

Also, looking to book a Disney hotel, can anyone tell me when they open rooms for January 2019?


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> What the heck!?!
> 
> (Selfish of me to think that maybe the POT calculations will change with this new "streamlined" system?  )


I bet that's what they were referring to in the bit about showing the calculation on the website soon!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Philo2020 said:


> Wow, being somewhat new to Run Disney, is this a normal occurrence for them to push registration so far?
> 
> Also, looking to book a Disney hotel, can anyone tell me when they open rooms for January 2019?



I contacted Disney about this just yesterday, and was told that you are able to book "room only" by phone. They are still finalizing "Magic Your Way" packages and expect online booking to be available early summer.

ETA: The only "normal" for runDisney is that there is no normal. But yes, this has happened before.


----------



## goingthedistance

I've been doing Goofy or Dopey every year it has been offered.  This would be the latest they have opened registration in my memory.  Back in the day the races did not sell out immediately.  Generally registration was in March or April.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I know Princess and Marathon weekends are 2 different animals, but opening registration for Princess 2017 was in July 2016, which seemed like the perfect amount of time. Then the next year, registration dates were insanely early. People registered for Marathon Weekend 2018 before Princess 2017 even happened. 
If I can register for Marathon Weekend in June, I think that'll be a good amount of time!


----------



## AFwifelife

Yessssss. I really didn’t want all those registrations on the credit card bill this month lol.


----------



## lhermiston

June 1 is...not ideal. Travel day for me on the way back from a guy trip to Utah and Vegas. I’m relatively certain Dopey won’t sell out that day, but registering that night will make me nervous until it’s done. 

On the bright side, I hope to have a shiny new PR to plug in by then.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> June 1 is...not ideal. Travel day for me on the way back from a guy trip to Utah and Vegas. I’m relatively certain Dopey won’t sell out that day, but registering that night will make me nervous until it’s done.
> 
> On the bright side, I hope to have a shiny new PR to plug in by then.


It just said "more info to share on June 1st" they wouldn't open registration on that day.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm officially in for 5k, 10k, and marathon through a TA. I am done with runDisney's crap and wanted this off my plate.

Dont get me wrong, moving away from Active could be great, but ... I'm a software engineer. I've seen firsthand how badly websites can be built, especially when there's a deadline. I'll take the devil I know over the devil I don't.


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> June 1 is...not ideal. Travel day for me on the way back from a guy trip to Utah and Vegas. I’m relatively certain Dopey won’t sell out that day, but registering that night will make me nervous until it’s done.
> 
> On the bright side, I hope to have a shiny new PR to plug in by then.



Never mind. I think I read that wrong. Info on registration June 1, not the actual registration.


----------



## dnkmmw

lhermiston said:


> June 1 is...not ideal. Travel day for me on the way back from a guy trip to Utah and Vegas. I’m relatively certain Dopey won’t sell out that day, but registering that night will make me nervous until it’s done.
> 
> On the bright side, I hope to have a shiny new PR to plug in by then.




I don't think registration will be on June 1st. I think on June 1st they are going to give the dates for the registrations 

Dawn


----------



## AFwifelife

I definitely think they are trying to push most to TAs and getting people in packages. Of course this is the one race weekend that I want to stay off site in a condo.


----------



## Princess KP

AFwifelife said:


> Yessssss. I really didn’t want all those registrations on the credit card bill this month lol.


Same!


----------



## rteetz

Wow June 1st.... that’s crazy. 

I definitely think they are working to move away from Active. They obviously couldn’t get it done in time for Wine and Dine.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Because I just like adding to the chaos... 

Do you think I'll be ok waiting until June (or whenever online packages are released) to book my room/package for marathon weekend?


----------



## Philo2020

run.minnie.miles said:


> I contacted Disney about this just yesterday, and was told that you are able to book "room only" by phone. They are still finalizing "Magic Your Way" packages and expect online booking to be available early summer.
> 
> ETA: The only "normal" for runDisney is that there is no normal. But yes, this has happened before.



Thank you for the input and help!

This looks like a solo trip since my wife and kids looked at me like I was crazy when I suggested we all do it .  That in mind I have seen many thoughts on the value hotels on this board.  I stayed at Pop last year and it was fine, anyone have a suggestion for a better Disney "value" hotel?  I travel almost every week and typically stay at Hilton's but really liked staying on property for the race weekend.


----------



## pluto377

Uh oh this gives me a lot of time to chicken out! I’m tempted to go through a TA but I don’t really want a package since I’m not sure what my family is doing yet. 

I’ll just focus on my October half for now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Well, I'm glad I get to save some money this month since I owe on taxes this year.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Because I just like adding to the chaos...
> 
> Do you think I'll be ok waiting until June (or whenever online packages are released) to book my room/package for marathon weekend?



That's what I did 2 years ago. Didn't seem to be a problem.
But that was also 2 years ago, so things may have changed.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I'm officially in for 5k, 10k, and marathon through a TA. I am done with runDisney's crap and wanted this off my plate.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, moving away from Active could be great, but ... I'm a software engineer. I've seen firsthand how badly websites can be built, especially when there's a deadline. I'll take the devil I know over the devil I don't.


Good for you! I, on the other hand, am gonna hold out. My main reason for not going TA is I am planning on booking a dirt cheap hotel off site to save money. So I think I am going to just book the hotel now and not worry about all the cheap places getting sold out.


----------



## lahobbs4

This definitely helps the bank account! But I really don't want to chicken out of Dopey. I've already booked my room through DVC Rental Store and THANKFULLY bought the insurance package thingy!


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> Good for you! I, on the other hand, am gonna hold out. My main reason for not going TA is I am planning on booking a dirt cheap hotel off site to save money. So I think I am going to just book the hotel now and not worry about all the cheap places getting sold out.



I’ve already had our condo reservation for 2 months. Found something that was below our budget and went through with reserving it.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm kind of happy about the registration being pushed back too.  I've been nervous about the tendinitis so I'm hoping I'll be able to have run more and be more confident that I'm healthy by then   I'm nervous signing up for the full when I haven't been able to run for a month.


----------



## jennamfeo

AFwifelife said:


> I’ve already had our condo reservation for 2 months. Found something that was below our budget and went through with reserving it.


Committing to a place to stay is committing to the race and I have commitment issues.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Committing to a place to stay is committing to the race and I have commitment issues.



But if you commit to a place to stay that means you're committing to a coffee date with me, and that's a good thing to commit to!


----------



## rteetz

So it continues... Goofy or Dopey... Considering I will likely have more money in June Dopey could be a serious possibility again...


----------



## Bree

Really runDisney?  Yikes!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> But if you commit to a place to stay that means you're committing to a coffee date with me, and that's a good thing to commit to!


Valid point..........

OMG I BOOKED MY HOTEL ROOM.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> So it continues... Goofy or Dopey... Considering I will likely have more money in June Dopey could be a serious possibility again...



Or Goofy and DATW?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Or Goofy and DATW?


Well I think DATW is in there no matter what at this point.


----------



## Bree

Hmmm.....read a rumor yesterday about WDW charging room rates based on how long you stay.  I wonder if RD has to wait on 2019 resort rates to be finalized before they can sell 2019 races????

ETA:  nevermind about the link.  it's a banned site.


----------



## rteetz

Mistake...


----------



## wdvak

Oh, no! This makes me think of last year and trying to register for Light Side at least this time there is a date for more info.


----------



## FlashAM7

More time to decide if I'll run the WDW Marathon or the Miami Marathon. Has anyone ever run the Miami Marathon or heard anything about it?


----------



## SarahDisney

FlashAM7 said:


> More time to decide if I'll run the WDW Marathon or the Miami Marathon. Has anyone ever run the Miami Marathon or heard anything about it?



I've known a few people who have run it for charity, but I dont really know details. It seems like a decently run race.
But you should probably do WDW.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> The site you are trying to link to is blocked here because its a fake news/satire site.



Are you sure?  I've been using that site along with others for years


----------



## Bree

Ah....they are a competitor to dreams unlimited.  makes sense now!  I never noticed you could get vacation quotes on their website.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Are you sure?  I've been using that site along with others for years


Sorry thought you were talking about Viral Disney but its not. 

Either way runDisney has never had to wait on that before.


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> Hmmm.....read a rumor yesterday about WDW charging room rates based on how long you stay.  I wonder if RD has to wait on 2019 resort rates to be finalized before they can sell 2019 races????
> 
> ETA:  nevermind about the link.  it's a banned site.


I wouldn't put any stock in this as the reason at all.

I'm glad people here are a little more calm about the delay.  Some were quiet upset on RunDisney's page, but as far as I know they never said today was AP/DVC day so why get all nuts over a misinformed date assumption.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I'm glad people here are a little more calm about the delay. Some were quiet upset on RunDisney's page, but as far as I know they never said today was AP/DVC day so why get all nuts over a misinformed date assumption.


FB is always a little dramatic. With that said I think people are kind of upset since they were preparing for general registration next week but its been pushed to at least a month and a half away now.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Valid point..........
> 
> OMG I BOOKED MY HOTEL ROOM.



Is it the one you mentioned??


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> FB is always a little dramatic. With that said I think people are kind of upset since they were preparing for general registration next week but its been pushed to at least a month and a half away now.


FB is such a dramaland  Oh, I get it on being upset & people wanting to get things planned for sure   But it will all be for the greater good of streamlined registering!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> FB is such a dramaland  Oh, I get it on being upset & people wanting to get things planned for sure  *But it will all be for the greater good of streamlined registering!*


We hope...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Is it the one you mentioned??


It's not because I sat around like an idiot and it sold out. It's a little farther, but I couldn't beat the price.


----------



## jmasgat

Philo2020 said:


> That in mind I have seen many thoughts on the value hotels on this board.  I stayed at Pop last year and it was fine, anyone have a suggestion for a better Disney "value" hotel?  I travel almost every week and typically stay at Hilton's but really liked staying on property for the race weekend.



As far as value hotels go, Pop is probably the best.  It has been/is being renovated (did you get a reno'ed room?) and is therefore the freshest.  I stayed in a reno'd room for part of my Marathon trip and the lighting, electrical outlets, safe and other amenities were better in some respects than those at AKL, where I also stayed.

For overall resort ambiance, you could upgrade to a moderate. PO-Riverside is nice. But they are not cheap rooms-even with any meager discount Disney might come up with. I balked at paying over $200/night for a moderate.  You might see what TA's are offering.  Seems like it's always Coronado Springs--don't know what the constructions status would be for that time frame.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> Valid point..........
> 
> OMG I BOOKED MY HOTEL ROOM.



It's getting real!  I still haven't figured out where I'm staying yet.


----------



## Philo2020

jmasgat said:


> As far as value hotels go, Pop is probably the best.  It has been/is being renovated (did you get a reno'ed room?) and is therefore the freshest.  I stayed in a reno'd room for part of my Marathon trip and the lighting, electrical outlets, safe and other amenities were better in some respects than those at AKL, where I also stayed.
> 
> For overall resort ambiance, you could upgrade to a moderate. PO-Riverside is nice. But they are not cheap rooms-even with any meager discount Disney might come up with. I balked at paying over $200/night for a moderate.  You might see what TA's are offering.  Seems like it's always Coronado Springs--don't know what the constructions status would be for that time frame.



Great, thank you for the information.  Sounds like Pop is likely the hotel of choice again .


----------



## camaker

I guess RunDisney finally decided it was time to tap into the “Active Fees” revenue source!

I was planning to wait and make a decision on Marathon or Goofy a little later in the year, anyway.


----------



## huskies90

While I am curious as to the reason for the delay, I can’t think of a reason why it’s a bad thing. I hate having to commit so far in advance for anything because you never know what might come up. Last year we signed up 11 months in advance which is crazy. The delay is not changing any of my plans and I like holding on to my $$ and options for a few extra months...


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> While I am curious as to the reason for the delay, I can’t think of a reason why it’s a bad thing. I hate having to commit so far in advance for anything because you never know what might come up. Last year we signed up 11 months in advance which is crazy. The delay is not changing any of my plans and I like holding on to my $$ and options for a few extra months...



This is for real - I was feeling bad about my credit card for having to endure a Disney Cruise, Marathon registration AND Dark Side Weekend all in the span of less than 10 days.


----------



## cavepig

The races now won't be as far off after registering, that's a plus to me. 6 months before is better than that 11 months last year, that was too early.  Also, now those that are registering for Paris on Tuesday will have a break if resigering for marathon too, as having those both be the same day seemed really odd (different platforms I know but still odd).  I wonder if marathon is an early June date, maybe the first Tuesday, then they push Princess to July or August then that pushes Darkside registration dates down too?!  Maybe going with 6 months out for all?!

Time will tell how it all works out


----------



## Princess KP

Princess KP said:


> I am debating signing up for a 10 miler next weekend. I know others here have mentioned that it is a good distance to get a good POT but not sure if my training so far is enough to get me a better time. I've started working with a personal trainer so I do feel stronger and things don't hurt after runs. But the run is through a golf course so it would be hilly. There aren't any other 10 milers in the area so this would be my only opportunity. I am planning on running a couple of HMs in the next few months so it's not like I absolutely need to do this 10 miler. Just want to move up a corral.  Thoughts?





DopeyBadger said:


> Could you beat your current HM POT right now if you ran a HM?  The 10 miler is a little more forgiving because in general the shorter the distance the less required endurance to succeed.  In general, that's why runners see better conversions between 5k to 10k, then HM to M.  Most have the speed but lack the endurance to match the race equivalency.  The more focused the training on improving endurance the closer one gets to race equivalency.  So a 10 miler is slightly shorter than a HM, thus you are likely to perform better at it (based on race equivalency).  BUT, if you don't feel as if you could beat your HM POT next weekend, then the chances of improving your POT via 10 miler is medium-low.  If you feel you're in better shape then when you ran the HM POT (and the course/environment is near equivalent), then I say go for it.
> 
> When making these types of decisions, I usually ask myself whether this upcoming race gives me optimal conditions.  Am I in good shape relative to past performance?  Is the weather ideal?  Is the course ideal?  If yes, then it is likely to be a good full effort race.



@DopeyBadger An update on my 10 miler this past weekend. Weather was horrible. Temperature was 27 and with the wind chill, felt like 16. Then it started to snow half way through the race. My pace improved but not enough to move me up a corral. Glad that I ran it. It was a good warm up to my HM in a few weeks.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Princess KP said:


> @DopeyBadger An update on my 10 miler this past weekend. Weather was horrible. Temperature was 27 and with the wind chill, felt like 16. Then it started to snow half way through the race. My pace improved but not enough to move me up a corral. Glad that I ran it. It was a good warm up to my HM in a few weeks.



An improvement nonetheless.  And in those conditions it is commendable!  Now take the confidence from the 10 miler and go crush the HM!


----------



## JBinORL

Yeah my credit card is definitely happy about the delays. Between registering for the W&D 5k for myself, my mom and my sister, everything I bought at The Masters pro shop, and the fact that we leave for Paris in a few weeks, I can use the relief.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Has anyone stayed at Coronado Springs for Marathon Weekend? Thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone stayed at Coronado Springs for Marathon Weekend? Thoughts?


My Mom and Dad did but they weren't running so can't comment on race transportation. They liked it though.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone stayed at Coronado Springs for Marathon Weekend? Thoughts?



I know some travel agents have room blocks there, so there will probably be lots of runners there.
Other than that ... I got nothing.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> @ZellyB — Beach Club Villa so you can hang with me, obviously!!!
> 
> That said - you can probably get the Ritz/Four Seasons/Waldorf for the same price if you’re willing to sacrifice race transportation for luxe accommodations.
> 
> I may cancel my BCV stay because we can stay at the Waldorf for cheaper that weekend, and, well, it’s the Waldorf.



So, I'm looking at the Waldorf and giving it some serious consideration.  Their parking fees are really high, but not sure I'd want to use their buses necessarily, so if we are splurging, might rent a car anyway.  Have you stayed there before?  It looks amazing!  I checked out Four Seasons, but their prices were beyond what I think I could bring myself to spend.


----------



## SarahDisney

I like how I'm splurging for a deluxe and everyone is leaving me and going offsite...


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> I like how I'm splurging for a deluxe and everyone is leaving me and going offsite...



Never fear.  I'll change my mind at least a dozen times before I make any final decisions.  

Where are you staying?


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> Never fear.  I'll change my mind at least a dozen times before I make any final decisions.
> 
> Where are you staying?



Hopefully Beach Club. I dont officially have a reservation yet, but it's in progress.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Hopefully Beach Club. I dont officially have a reservation yet, but it's in progress.


BC is exciting! I might maybe hopefully be there too.


----------



## jennamfeo

Don't mind me, I'll just be off-site, in the ghetto. But I'll come hang out and visit, promise!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Hopefully Beach Club. I dont officially have a reservation yet, but it's in progress.





rteetz said:


> BC is exciting! I might maybe hopefully be there too.



Bleh. Don't tempt me! I have a hard time paying like double the cost of a moderate room... Unless you all have some kind saving of secret?


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> Bleh. Don't tempt me! I have a hard time paying like double the cost of a moderate room... Unless you all have some kind saving of secret?


I stayed at BWV this past Marathon weekend by renting points from someone here on the DIS and paid only about $150 total more than what I paid for the same 7 nights at All Star Sports the year before.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Bleh. Don't tempt me! I have a hard time paying like double the cost of a moderate room... Unless you all have some kind saving of secret?



Oh, I'm fully expecting to pay at least twice as much for this solo trip as I do when I travel with my sister and stay at the values. This is my splurge trip. I'm not allowed to spend money on other things anymore.

(Or you can rent points and stay at BCV for decently close to moderate prices)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

MissLiss279 said:


> I stayed at BWV this past Marathon weekend by renting points from someone here on the DIS and paid only about $150 total more than what I paid for the same 7 nights at All Star Sports the year before.


That's awesome! We usually modify our travel dates based on flights/schedule about 2 months before we go, so I'll have to look to see if anything's available that close! The lack of flexibility is what's kept me from renting DVC in the past. (January is actually a terrible time for us to travel with work, but c'est la vie!) 



SarahDisney said:


> Oh, I'm fully expecting to pay at least twice as much for this solo trip as I do when I travel with my sister and stay at the values. This is my splurge trip. I'm not allowed to spend money on other things anymore.
> 
> (Or you can rent points and stay at BCV for decently close to moderate prices)


Go girl!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, I'm fully expecting to pay at least twice as much for this solo trip as I do when I travel with my sister and stay at the values. This is my splurge trip. I'm not allowed to spend money on other things anymore.
> 
> (Or you can rent points and stay at BCV for decently close to moderate prices)


Renting points helps. There are also people who do room blocks that will help get the price down.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Don't mind me, I'll just be off-site, in the ghetto. But I'll come hang out and visit, promise!


I won't be offsite but will most likely be at an All-Stars, which many call ghetto, just with giant icons


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I won't be offsite but will most likely be at an All-Stars, which many call ghetto, just with giant icons


I was at Sports a couple weeks ago and had a good time. Lots of groups but not ghetto.


----------



## mrsg00fy

cavepig said:


> I won't be offsite but will most likely be at an All-Stars, which many call ghetto, just with giant icons


I have spent several race weekends at all stars and pop. Have found their race and theme park  transportation superior to either boardwalk or dolphin.


----------



## SarahDisney

I've stayed at all the values except All Star Music. I love them. Definitely not the ghetto.
Beach Club will probably be too fancy for me, but I want to try it.

(Edited because I mixed up movies and music ... apparently all words that start with m are the same to my tired brain)


----------



## cavepig

mrsg00fy said:


> I have spent several race weekends at all stars and pop. Have found their race and theme park  transportation superior to either boardwalk or dolphin.


 I've stayed at Sports the last so many race weekends and even transportation has been great I agree! I don't think we have had to wait for a bus any race morning and maybe like 5 minutes once for the expo.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I've stayed at all the values except All Star Music. I love them. Definitely not the ghetto.
> Beach Club will probably be too fancy for me, but I want to try it.
> 
> (Edited because I mixed up movies and music ... apparently all words that start with m are the same to my tired brain)


You should definitely try it! Proximity to Epcot is fantastic as is the pool area but thats likely limited in January. 

I found Bay Lake Tower to be fancier than BC but it likely depends on the person.


----------



## lhermiston

POP was awesome for me race weekend. Can’t wait to see how POR treats us, though. 

I’d love to do an Epcot area resort once.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> POP was awesome for me race weekend. Can’t wait to see how POR treats us, though.
> 
> I’d love to do an Epcot area resort once.


Riverside is a favorite of mine, we used to always stay there even when it was Dixie Landings.  Their Pasta Your Way at the foodcourt calls us over ever trip too!   The Sassagoula river is nice to have there!


While we wait wait wait for registration resort talk we'll have to fill in!


----------



## BikeFan

I've stayed at value, moderate, and deluxe WDW resorts, and they're all fine - certainly nothing was "ghetto".  They each had a certain charm, and I wouldn't hesitate to stay at a value resort again, which I will be doing for Dark Side in less than two weeks!


----------



## rteetz

Wine and Dine will be my first value stay for a runDisney race. Surprisingly most of my runDisney weekends have been deluxe.


----------



## SarahDisney

Btw ... race-wise, I'm actually a little more nervous staying at a deluxe. I know a lot of runners stay at the values, so I know the transportation, etc will be good and I'll never be waiting alone for a bus.
I don't know how many people stay at the deluxes for races, so I'm a little more nervous about how the transportation will be and whether I'll be out there alone in the dark waiting for buses, which makes me a little nervous.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Btw ... race-wise, I'm actually a little more nervous staying at a deluxe. I know a lot of runners stay at the values, so I know the transportation, etc will be good and I'll never be waiting alone for a bus.
> I don't know how many people stay at the deluxes for races, so I'm a little more nervous about how the transportation will be and whether I'll be out there alone in the dark waiting for buses, which makes me a little nervous.


I never had a bus issue at BC except coming back from Disney Springs (that goes for most resorts from DS though). I think you'll be fine and surprised how many actually stay at deluxes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Agh. All of the resort talk is making my head spin! I don’t know where to stay!  This trip isn’t going to be a big vacation for us, so now with all of the Pop love, maybe we should stay in our first value? I’m still leaning toward Coronado?


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> POP was awesome for me race weekend. Can’t wait to see how POR treats us, though.
> 
> I’d love to do an Epcot area resort once.


I loved POR when we stayed there for W&D. The ferry to Disney Springs was perfect.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> Riverside is a favorite of mine, we used to always stay there even when it was Dixie Landings.  Their Pasta Your Way at the foodcourt calls us over ever trip too!   The Sassagoula river is nice to have there!
> 
> 
> While we wait wait wait for registration resort talk we'll have to fill in!



Any thoughts on Boatrights?


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Agh. All of the resort talk is making my head spin! I don’t know where to stay!  This trip isn’t going to be a big vacation for us, so now with all of the Pop love, maybe we should stay in our first value? I’m still leaning toward Coronado?


Do what works best for you. I have stayed in a different resort each race weekend (POR, BC, SSR, BLT) and have never had any major issues.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Any thoughts on Boatrights?


I have stayed there twice and never eaten there. The mixed reviews have kept me away.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Agh. All of the resort talk is making my head spin! I don’t know where to stay!  This trip isn’t going to be a big vacation for us, so now with all of the Pop love, maybe we should stay in our first value? I’m still leaning toward Coronado?



Where do you usually stay for Disney vacations?
If you're used to a moderate and willing to pay the price, then definitely stick with Coronado. I'm sure it'll be great.
If you're looking to do this vacation very cheap, then you really can't go wrong with Pop.

You do you - don't let us sway you (unless you're considering going deluxe and staying at Beach Club, in which case ... yes)


----------



## wdvak

SarahDisney said:


> You do you - don't let us sway you (unless you're considering going deluxe and staying at Beach Club, in which case ... yes)



I agree! We tend to get an offsite condo so that we have laundry and kitchen in our price range. That way everyone is happy


----------



## AFwifelife

wdvak said:


> I agree! We tend to get an offsite condo so that we have laundry and kitchen in our price range. That way everyone is happy



Decided on a condo for Dopey for those two things specifically.  The incredibly cheaper price is just a bonus for me.


----------



## AFwifelife

So if this year ends up being soggy....I got a dryer for everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

I think the one thing I'm not in love with about going through a TA is that I won't have a microwave ... Before I decided to go the TA route I was considering renting DVC, and the microwave in the kitchenette that some of the rooms have was a big selling point for me. Oh well, I will have to live without microwaved food ...



AFwifelife said:


> So if this year ends up being soggy....I got a dryer for everyone!



Well, I've never run a 10K that wasn't soggy, so ... expect Friday to be soggy for sure.


----------



## mrsg00fy

wdvak said:


> I agree! We tend to get an offsite condo so that we have laundry and kitchen in our price range. That way everyone is happy


The laundry and kitchen were crazy important when I ran dopey 2017. I didn't expect the cold temps. I wound up washing and wearing the same running pants for all the races. It was also nice to cook a simple pasta dish.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> So if this year ends up being soggy....I got a dryer for everyone!


My luggage got wet on the day we arrived from apparently sitting outside (thanks Southwest). The dryer in the DVC villa I was in was a life saver. I also had my running clothing in sealed plastic bags so if anyone needs a tip do that!


----------



## camaker

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone stayed at Coronado Springs for Marathon Weekend? Thoughts?



I stayed there this past Marathon Weekend and was not a fan of it for a race weekend. It is a larger resort and a lot of the buildings are a significant distance from the food court/front desk/gift shop. My room this year was 1/3 mile from the food court and I’ve had a room in the past that was as far away as 3/4 mile. That ends up being a lot of extra walking on top of the running. 

In addition, a large portion of the resort is currently under construction, disrupting the atmosphere and the food court is showing its age.

I am a much bigger fan of Port Orleans French Quarter for Marathon Weekend and would go out of my way not to stay at Coronado Springs for a race weekend. Don’t get me wrong, when not under construction and not running races I like Coronado. I find it to be one of the most attractive of the moderates and it tends to be quieter than most of the others due to its spread out nature and tendency to be filled with conventioneers rather than families with noisy kids. It just doesn’t work well for me when running.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Well, I've never run a 10K that wasn't soggy, so ... expect Friday to be soggy for sure.



I’m glad we know who to blame.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> I’m glad we know who to blame.



I think I should get some points for the advance warning. Now people know to plan waterproof costumes.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m glad we know who to blame.


Finally I am not to blame for something! Lol


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Any thoughts on Boatrights?



I'm a fan. Seems a lot of others are not. The Dis Dining Review recently gave it wildly mixed reviews ranging from the meals they got being great to virtually inedible. I've never had a bad meal there, but I also have never had the specific dishes that they tried. So . Food experiences are so varied and personal.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Well, I've never run a 10K that wasn't soggy, so ... expect Friday to be soggy for sure.


So with that comment, no 10k for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> So with that comment, no 10k for me.



If it makes a difference ... at my last 10K it stopped raining about 10 minutes before the race started. (I was still pretty wet from standing around waiting for it to start, but ... at least it wasn't raining during the race, just dripping from trees a little)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> If it makes a difference ... at my last 10K it stopped raining about 10 minutes before the race started. (I was still pretty wet from standing around waiting for it to start, but ... at least it wasn't raining during the race, just dripping from trees a little)


I remember that morning. I spectated and saw you!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I remember that morning. I spectated and saw you!



That one it rained on and off throughout the race. I think I saw you during one of the rain-free periods ... but I was still soaked from the earlier rain. I was not dressed very waterproof that day.
The race where it stopped raining right before was a local 10K, where I actually had an umbrella with me in the pre-race area ... but got wet once I decided to check my bag.

Apparently I just can't win with 10Ks.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> That one it rained on and off throughout the race. I think I saw you during one of the rain-free periods ... but I was still soaked from the earlier rain. I was not dressed very waterproof that day.
> The race where it stopped raining right before was a local 10K, where I actually had an umbrella with me in the pre-race area ... but got wet once I decided to check my bag.
> 
> Apparently I just can't win with 10Ks.


I thought you meant your last runDisney 10K. I definitely remember it being wet lol.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Btw ... race-wise, I'm actually a little more nervous staying at a deluxe. I know a lot of runners stay at the values, so I know the transportation, etc will be good and I'll never be waiting alone for a bus.
> I don't know how many people stay at the deluxes for races, so I'm a little more nervous about how the transportation will be and whether I'll be out there alone in the dark waiting for buses, which makes me a little nervous.



I’m at BCV and I always drive to the races in the morning, so you’re welcome to ride with me.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I thought you meant your last runDisney 10K. I definitely remember it being wet lol.



Yeah, it took me a few days to dry off from that one. 



Keels said:


> I’m at BCV and I always drive to the races in the morning, so you’re welcome to ride with me.



Thank you! I haven't decided yet if I'm going to try to go early for pre-race character picture (I figured I have a few months to decide), but if I don't ... I may take you up on that.
Seriously, Keels, you're the best!!


----------



## tidefan

We will be at Saratoga Springs...


----------



## wdvak

SarahDisney said:


> That one it rained on and off throughout the race. I think I saw you during one of the rain-free periods ... but I was still soaked from the earlier rain. I was not dressed very waterproof that day.
> The race where it stopped raining right before was a local 10K, where I actually had an umbrella with me in the pre-race area ... but got wet once I decided to check my bag.
> 
> Apparently I just can't win with 10Ks.



As long as it’s only the 10k and not the half or marathon I’ll forgive you


----------



## Smilelea

We are booked for AKV since that is our home resort. It would be nice to be closer to the other parks but oh well. 

Having never registered for DMW, I'm liking the delay - more time to decide for sure what I want to do.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Smilelea said:


> We are booked for AKV since that is our home resort. It would be nice to be closer to the other parks but oh well.
> 
> Having never registered for DMW, I'm liking the delay - more time to decide for sure what I want to do.


We're at AKV because I got a 1 Bedroom Value and the points value for that makes it great for a race weekend when you want laundry!


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Btw ... race-wise, I'm actually a little more nervous staying at a deluxe. I know a lot of runners stay at the values, so I know the transportation, etc will be good and I'll never be waiting alone for a bus.
> I don't know how many people stay at the deluxes for races, so I'm a little more nervous about how the transportation will be and whether I'll be out there alone in the dark waiting for buses, which makes me a little nervous.



I just stayed at BC for Princess Weekend. Lots of runners were there!  The location is wonderful and they had free coffee in the lobby before the 10K and half.  The only thing I didn’t care for were the buses coming back from the races. They stopped at Boardwalk, Swan/Dolphin, Yacht Club then Beach Club.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> I just stayed at BC for Princess Weekend. Lots of runners were there!  The location is wonderful and they had free coffee in the lobby before the 10K and half.  The only thing I didn’t care for were the buses coming back from the races. They stopped at Boardwalk, Swan/Dolphin, Yacht Club then Beach Club.



Interesting as usually the route is: Swan, Dolphin, Yacht Club, Beach Club then Boardwalk.  We've stayed at the Boardwalk for a lot of race weekends and typically are the last off the bus!


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Interesting as usually the route is: Swan, Dolphin, Yacht Club, Beach Club then Boardwalk.  We've stayed at the Boardwalk for a lot of race weekends and typically are the last off the bus!



You would think that would make sense, right?  I must have gotten on the buses with drivers who don’t know the area. After the 5K we went Buena Vista Dr - Epcot Resorts Blvd - BW - Buena Vista Dr - other end of Epcot Resorts Blvd - S&D - YC - BC. Coming back from the 10K the driver missed the turn for Epcot Resorts Blvd to get to Boardwalk. Instead of just continuing on to the next entrance for Epcot Resorts Blvd and doing Boardwalk last he made a u-turn to go back. Then he went back to Buena Vista Dr to head towards the swolphin and missed that turn!!!  He had to make another u-turn. I walked back to BC after the half.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Any thoughts on Boatrights?


 I actually have never ate there, but it seemed to always have a good crowd when we passed it by.  One time we would have but didn't have an ADR and a wait was going to be over 60 min, so nope!   It gets mixed reviews but then all WDW restaurants do. I say if you think the menu has options you think look good, go for it.


----------



## apdebord

I've stayed at Boardwalk, Poly, Saratoga, Swan and Wilderness for rD weekends.  We'll be in a Poly studio this year, same as when DH did Dopey in 16.  I've always thought the transportation has been really good.  The only hiccup was getting back to Wilderness after Princess this year.  Major traffic jam! I think it took about 45 minutes to get to Fort Wilderness, I was starting to lock up, so we got off there and then took the internal bus back to the boat, and got to Wilderness Lodge that way.  I don't know if it saved any time, but it was nice to be moving.


----------



## SarahDisney

Bree said:


> I just stayed at BC for Princess Weekend. Lots of runners were there!  The location is wonderful and they had free coffee in the lobby before the 10K and half.  The only thing I didn’t care for were the buses coming back from the races. They stopped at Boardwalk, Swan/Dolphin, Yacht Club then Beach Club.



This is good to know.
Although I'm the kind of person who will probably just get off at the first stop, walk back to my hotel, and then regret all of my life choices.


----------



## jmasgat

So I have 90 DVC points to play with over Marathon weekend (3 or4 nights).  Already, stuff is gone.  If I'm going to do this, I need to decide soon (they are not my points).  Was thinking 1BR at OKW--one of my favorites--but seeing the totally bland renovations, I am disappointed.  Still love the amount of space, but yuck on the generic decor (sigh, Disney, this is one reason why you have lost me). Maybe I should just go new: BLT (also bland, but that way from the start!), or back to WL to see the newest construction.

It's just me thinking of going, and doubt I'll be doing parks.  Loved staying at AKL this year (regular room), although the room was dated and lacked the functionality of Pop reno'd room.

Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> I actually have never ate there, but it seemed to always have a good crowd when we passed it by.  One time we would have but didn't have an ADR and a wait was going to be over 60 min, so nope!   It gets mixed reviews but then all WDW restaurants do. I say if you think the menu has options you think look good, go for it.



I’m leaning toward it, but looking at the ADRs I have planned, a lot of them are pretty “adventurous” (at least by Disney standards) and I’m a little worried I’m playing with fire by eating at all of these places during marathon weekend. 

Boatrights
Boma
Restaurant Marrakech 
Yak and Yeti


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> I’m leaning toward it, but looking at the ADRs I have planned, a lot of them are pretty “adventurous” (at least by Disney standards) and I’m a little worried I’m playing with fire by eating at all of these places during marathon weekend.
> 
> Boatrights
> Boma
> Restaurant Marrakech
> Yak and Yeti



You've listed 3 of my absolute favorites and another (Yak and Yeti) that I enjoyed the one time I ate there. I admit that I'm not hard to please (or at least look for the best in my experiences) and I like to get as "adventurous" as I can when going out for dinner and very rarely order steak and potatoes (it seems only chain restaurants can survive in Indiana and most of them are some sort of Texas-themed steakhouse...so I don't eat out much at home). That said, I'd feel safer eating at those places on days when I don't have a race the next morning. This is because I tend to go a little "safe" on days before races, and I'd prefer to eat at these restaurants when the full menu is available and I'm not worried about possibly over-indulging.


----------



## mrsg00fy

SarahDisney said:


> This is good to know.
> Although I'm the kind of person who will probably just get off at the first stop, walk back to my hotel, and then regret all of my life choices.


I typically stay at boardwalk. Swan is first stop and boardwalkbia last. After a race my legs start to feel right if I sit down too long and I’m generally too impatient for the bus to make all those stops before boardwalk. So I typically will get off the bus at the Swan and walk to the boardwalk.


----------



## Bree

I haven’t decided where I’m staying yet. I was leaning towards shades of green, but I really like the Epcot resorts area.  The parking fees at WDW have really made me mad.


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> So I have 90 DVC points to play with over Marathon weekend (3 or4 nights).  Already, stuff is gone.


What?!? I thought there was lots of availability! I better book something soon.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> You've listed 3 of my absolute favorites and another (Yak and Yeti) that I enjoyed the one time I ate there. I admit that I'm not hard to please (or at least look for the best in my experiences) and I like to get as "adventurous" as I can when going out for dinner and very rarely order steak and potatoes (it seems only chain restaurants can survive in Indiana and most of them are some sort of Texas-themed steakhouse...so I don't eat out much at home). That said, I'd feel safer eating at those places on days when I don't have a race the next morning. This is because I tend to go a little "safe" on days before races, and I'd prefer to eat at these restaurants when the full menu is available and I'm not worried about possibly over-indulging.



That’s what I’m a little worried about. It could be years before I get to these places again and I don’t want to stick with chicken strips and cheeseburgers this trip. I guess we’ll see what happens!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Where do you usually stay for Disney vacations?
> If you're used to a moderate and willing to pay the price, then definitely stick with Coronado. I'm sure it'll be great.
> If you're looking to do this vacation very cheap, then you really can't go wrong with Pop.
> 
> You do you - don't let us sway you (unless you're considering going deluxe and staying at Beach Club, in which case ... yes)



Is there such a thing a "very cheap" Disney vacation? 

We've actually only stayed in moderates or off-site. We've just never spent enough time at the resort or in the room to justify a deluxe! I'm all about opportunity cost with that ol' economics degree of mine.   I was asking (my non-Disney obsessed) DH about it last night and he asked about trying one of the "BAM! Disney!" resorts (aka values ha) after his sister mentioned them this past weekend, so I might look into that a little more. I've honestly never really considered values before. Although when I woke up at 1am last night thinking about this, I firmly decided to stay at Coronado in my sleepy stupor. I'm a mess.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

On a non-resort note... I think this could be a cool option for someone just doing a single race:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/


----------



## MilesMouse

jmasgat said:


> So I have 90 DVC points to play with over Marathon weekend (3 or4 nights).  Already, stuff is gone.  If I'm going to do this, I need to decide soon (they are not my points).  Was thinking 1BR at OKW--one of my favorites--but seeing the totally bland renovations, I am disappointed.  Still love the amount of space, but yuck on the generic decor (sigh, Disney, this is one reason why you have lost me). Maybe I should just go new: BLT (also bland, but that way from the start!), or back to WL to see the newest construction.



We ended up booking at OKW. We've never stayed anywhere but All Stars (including marathon 2016 weekend) so how does transportation look from OKW? It looks to be pretty spread out if you're not close to a bus stop.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is there such a thing a "very cheap" Disney vacation?


Yep! I mean, it depends on how we define "cheap," of course. But I'm estimating a total outlay of less than $100 for Dark Side weekend, Thurs - Mon, not including race registration. Staying at a friend's house, buying the same groceries I'd buy at home for those days, using Disney Visa reward points for meals at WDW, entering parks on an AP.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is there such a thing a "very cheap" Disney vacation?


My goal is to stay under $2500, for just me, including race registration. Is that cheap? I mean, maybe not to some. But it sure as heck beats how much we spent on our family vacation to WDW in November. Haha.


----------



## SarahDisney

My sister and I can usually do it in the $2000-$3000 range. But we stay value, bring a lot of our own food, dont park hop, and dont buy much.
Other than maybe the food, I'm doing the opposite of that this trip.


----------



## croach

Just to take us back like a month - this looks disgusting but apparently some of you will like it.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Just to take us back like a month - this looks disgusting but apparently some of you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 315672


----------



## PrincessV

croach said:


> Just to take us back like a month - this looks disgusting but apparently some of you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 315672


Nope. _I _need to control my mayo-to-ketchup ratio on a burger. No way am I trusting that to a stranger on an assembly line!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> Nope. _I _need to control my mayo-to-ketchup ratio on a burger. No way am I trusting that to a stranger on an assembly line!



It's Machinery - not a person


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Race Weekends at WDW are usually cheap for us - like less than $1200 including the kennel fees.  We consider our APs + DVC sunk costs.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is there such a thing a "very cheap" Disney vacation?


We try, we'll stay value with whatever discount we can get, we most likely won't do any ADRS (maybe one), we do bring some snacks/breakfast foods, bottled water, bottled orange juice & bottled nesquicks.  We've been enough though I don't feel like I'm missing out not doing a lot of ADRs & getting "all the snacks".  We aren't in the room that much & value is fine for us.  We do plan to get APs to then do another trip within a year, & that is great cause it includes photopass.  We'll fly southwest (need the free bags) sometimes at not the time we want but close enough.  It's just my brother & I though. We do want to do a waterpark next trip, but Jan will probably be too cold, so that might have to wait till the 2nd trip of the year (most likely wine & dine). 

Race costs of course are a high cost of the trip I guess that's our splurge.  and merchandise


----------



## run.minnie.miles

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is there such a thing a "very cheap" Disney vacation?


(I was saying this in jest btw... I know there are all different ways to "do Disney," including some very affordable ways! I have no problem throwing some of my disposable income to the mouse!)


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Just to take us back like a month - this looks disgusting but apparently some of you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 315672



Fancy sauce! Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Bree

No...just no on that mayo/ketchup mash-up.  I like mayo.  I like ketchup.  But not together.  Even when I put both on the burger the mayo goes under the burger and the ketchup goes on top of the burger.


----------



## SarahDisney

I have an important question for @Keels or any other Texan - If one were to order a beef burger in Texas (assuming that's a thing, which it might not be outside of kosher restaurants), could one put some sort of sauce on it? Or is that against the "no sauce on beef" rule?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> I have an important question for @Keels or any other Texan - If one were to order a beef burger in Texas (assuming that's a thing, which it might not be outside of kosher restaurants), could one put some sort of sauce on it? Or is that against the "no sauce on beef" rule?


Sauce on burgers is absolutely a thing. I'm seriously not trying to be flippant, but when I hear "burger," I only think beef.


----------



## AFwifelife

SarahDisney said:


> I have an important question for @Keels or any other Texan - If one were to order a beef burger in Texas (assuming that's a thing, which it might not be outside of kosher restaurants), could one put some sort of sauce on it? Or is that against the "no sauce on beef" rule?



I don't think I've come across a hamburger that isn't all beef in Texas (minus specialty burgers).  Sauce is definitely welcomed on burgers.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I have an important question for @Keels or any other Texan - If one were to order a beef burger in Texas (assuming that's a thing, which it might not be outside of kosher restaurants), could one put some sort of sauce on it? Or is that against the "no sauce on beef" rule?


BBQ sauce is good on burgers. I am not a Texan though...


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> (I was saying this in jest btw... I know there are all different ways to "do Disney," including some very affordable ways! I have no problem throwing some of my disposable income to the mouse!)


I figured as Disney & cheap don't really go together, which is why it's a 'try' thing for us. Disney & splurging goes more together for sure.     We bring a few snacks (most cause of the races & watching what we eat) , but like this family we saw at Epcot at bag check in January was bringing in so many sacks, lunch containers, even cold hotdogs, tons of refilled bottles of milk,  they were only 3 adults and 2 kids and looked like they had enough food for weeks to live in Epcot.  So while we try to do "cheap", we aren't that "cheap", I need real meals!. 

If we do any ADRs I was thinking Via Napoli for one prerace meal, anyone have good luck there for prerace food?


----------



## jmasgat

Princess KP said:


> What?!? I thought there was lots of availability! I better book something soon.



I'm sort of picky as to what I want, and some things are gone (e.g. AK Jambo standard studio, BCV and BW studio).  There are many things available.  Don't panic!


----------



## PrincessV

Dis_Yoda said:


> It's Machinery - not a person


But at some point in the process, a human has to have programmed into the machinery the ratio of mayo to ketchup to be poured into the bottle - I am certain that stranger has no idea what my correct ratio is!


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> I'm sort of picky as to what I want, and some things are gone (e.g. AK Jambo standard studio, BCV and BW studio).  There are many things available.  Don't panic!


It's what I do...Panic!


----------



## Bree

I've always tried to go to WDW as cheaply as possible.  When we lived in MA I would pack all sorts of packaged foods and snacks in luggage and fruit in a carry on.  I'm still frugal even though I'm local.  I like to be onsite for race weekends because early mornings plus me driving an hour to WDW aren't a good mix.  I'm having a harder and harder time paying WDW resort prices and the new parking fee has made me so mad.  Over PHM weekend I had to end up in valet because I could not find a parking spot.  Seriously ridiculous and now they are going to charge me to circle the parking lot over and over and over?  I've jumped ship to the Swolphin because I can still walk to Epcot & HS. I don't stay on property that often so the hit to my wallet isn't bad.  I've been able to get a room there for cheaper than WDW deluxe even after the resort and parking fees.  I'm keeping my eye out for a deal there for marathon weekend.


----------



## tidefan

We are staying 2 nights on points and not going to the parks (and driving down), so outside of the $185 or so for registration, we won't have much expense beyond meals and merchandise...  (I hope...)


----------



## jennamfeo

tidefan said:


> We are staying 2 nights on points and not going to the parks (and driving down), so outside of the $185 or so for registration, we won't have much expense beyond meals and merchandise...  (I hope...)


This makes me miss Disneyland races so much.


----------



## rteetz

I am considering renting points from someone. BC has no availability for my dates but OKW does. Never stayed there so wondering peoples thoughts on that for a race weekend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MilesMouse said:


> We ended up booking at OKW. We've never stayed anywhere but All Stars (including marathon 2016 weekend) so how does transportation look from OKW? It looks to be pretty spread out if you're not close to a bus stop.





rteetz said:


> I am considering renting points from someone. BC has no availability for my dates but OKW does. Never stayed there so wondering peoples thoughts on that for a race weekend.



I posted this earlier, but still applicable.

I stayed at OKW this past Dopey. I used the bus transportation and was on pretty much the first bus each time.  For some odd reason, they sent us to SS for the HM and M before EPCOT. This resulted us in being the third or fourth bus in line at SS both times even though we had plenty of people from OKW. Both times our driver got frustrated and ended up passing the other buses before waiting to pick up more. Probably added an additional 20-30 min to the overall trip. Caused an issue for those caught up in the traffic behind the accident. @GollyGadget got stuck in that traffic from OKW off a 3:15am bus and cut it closer than hoped for corral placement.

The property is spread out for pre race transportation but they have a bus going around taking people to the front of OKW. We requested a close room and was only a 5 min walk.

Otherwise, I felt like it was a fine hotel choice for marathon weekend.



GollyGadget said:


> @MilesMouse - Billy is remembering correctly, I got on the bus at a time I considered to be early enough but didn't even get to my corral until after 5 because of the traffic and I had to hustle and skip the potties. I don't remember what time it was offhand, but it was before the recommended time. Moral of the story, get to the bus early. Lots of people will tell you that isn't necessary but I really would have liked a pre-race pee and I wasn't willing to squat near the woods with all the boys. This also could vary depending on your corral. I was all the way up in B so my corral was starting pretty quick after the initial start. If I had been in one of the later corrals, it wouldn't have been as big of a deal. Granted, I could have self seeded myself further back, but I wanted that early corral that I had earned earlier that fall.
> 
> I also had some problems in that we could hear the race start from our room. It wasn't enough to wake me up, but I did wake up one morning and could definitely hear the announcers and fireworks. The good news is that you're running Dopey so you'll be up anyway!
> 
> We requested a room as close as we could get to the main bus stop, but didn't have the HH area reserved. It was a bit of a hike but bearable. I will say overall, I wasn't very impressed with the rooms at OKW.  Our yet to be refurbished room at Pop earlier in the stay was nicer. On the other hand, having a hot tub on resort was nice.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> I posted this earlier, but still applicable.
> 
> I stayed at OKW this past Dopey. I used the bus transportation and was on pretty much the first bus each time. For some odd reason, they sent us to SS for the HM and M before EPCOT. This resulted us in being the third or fourth bus in line at SS both times even though we had plenty of people from OKW. Both times our driver got frustrated and ended up passing the other buses before waiting to pick up more. Probably added an additional 20-30 min to the overall trip. Caused an issue for those caught up in the traffic behind the accident. @GollyGadget got stuck in that traffic from OKW off a 3:15am bus and cut it closer than hoped for corral placement.
> 
> The property is spread out for pre race transportation but they have a bus going around taking people to the front of OKW. We requested a close room and was only a 5 min walk.
> 
> Otherwise, I felt like it was a fine hotel choice for marathon weekend.


Thanks must have missed your post!


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Thanks must have missed your post!



No worries, it was all the way back on page 32ish.


----------



## jennamfeo

I just remembered that committing to Marathon Weekend 2019 means committing to Paris 2019 as well. Bye money!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I just remembered that committing to Marathon Weekend 2019 means committing to Paris 2019 as well. Bye money!


We’re doing Paris in 2019 too!  It’s at the end of a 13 day Tauck Tour + 2 Day Winery Visit.  This will be my husband’s personal worst!


----------



## PrincessMickey

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone stayed at Coronado Springs for Marathon Weekend? Thoughts?



I stayed there last year. I didn’t think it was too bad, we had one of the renovated rooms near the food court. There were a lot of runners between the charity groups and TA which was nice because we never got woken up when trying to get to bed early. I would definitely request a room near the food court though, it’s a long walk if you’re on the opposite side of the lake. 

I think this year I’m going to try renting dvc points. Just have to decide where, currently debating between BC and AK.


----------



## lahobbs4

Anyone have experience at Wilderness Lodge over Marathon Weekend?


----------



## SheHulk

lahobbs4 said:


> Anyone have experience at Wilderness Lodge over Marathon Weekend?


Yes! I am a nervous wreck and always on the first bus so no problem. DH and kids felt the buses later in the day to try to spectate were less than frequent. I try to stay off my feet before the race and the hotel grounds were very peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> Agh. All of the resort talk is making my head spin! I don’t know where to stay!  This trip isn’t going to be a big vacation for us, so now with all of the Pop love, maybe we should stay in our first value? I’m still leaning toward Coronado?



We haven't even 100% committed to going so all this resort talk is stressing me out, lol! 

@LikelyLynae (DD28) and I usually stay at Sports but stayed at Saratoga Springs on points this past marathon weekend and we loved it. Of course, I got the exact room I requested (how did that even happen??) so we were directly across from the main building/pool/food court and had the shortest walk to the bus stop than anyone else. We were in the first room in the first building in Springs section. I would love to stay there again (and we probably will if there are still studios available when we can decide and book) but very likely won't be able to get that room/building or section again so we will probably be in for a lot longer walks for things. 

We considered POP. Does anyone know about how the water districts are at Disney? The water at the values messes up DD28's skin but the water at SS was fine for her. I was thinking that maybe the two areas are different water districts? I would think POP would be in the same district as SS (aren't they pretty close to each other?) Or maybe we will end up at OKW because that is all that is left by the time we book. Ugh! Sigh, need to stop stressing lol!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Considering SOG this time. I’ve stayed there before, just not for race weekends. It’s not a huge savings since highest booking rate applies. However, since SOG’s parking fee is less than other Disney’s resorts, I could take the cheaper direct flight into Sanford and rent a car (plus ME doesn’t drop off at SOG, so I would have to pay to get to/from an airport anyway). I’ve got a room reserved, just waiting to see what the room-only rates are. Would really prefer POFQ.


----------



## ZellyB

I checked with the TA we used in January and she has availability at BC for some decent (for Disney deluxe) rates.  I'll need to see if @Chris-Mo wants to stay there again.  I enjoyed staying there in the DVC side, so might be fun to check out the regular result side this time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> We haven't even 100% committed to going so all this resort talk is stressing me out, lol!
> 
> @LikelyLynae (DD28) and I usually stay at Sports but stayed at Saratoga Springs on points this past marathon weekend and we loved it. Of course, I got the exact room I requested (how did that even happen??) so we were directly across from the main building/pool/food court and had the shortest walk to the bus stop than anyone else. We were in the first room in the first building in Springs section. I would love to stay there again (and we probably will if there are still studios available when we can decide and book) but very likely won't be able to get that room/building or section again so we will probably be in for a lot longer walks for things.
> 
> We considered POP. Does anyone know about how the water districts are at Disney? The water at the values messes up DD28's skin but the water at SS was fine for her. I was thinking that maybe the two areas are different water districts? I would think POP would be in the same district as SS (aren't they pretty close to each other?) Or maybe we will end up at OKW because that is all that is left by the time we book. Ugh! Sigh, need to stop stressing lol!



Disney has their own water treatment facility.  It could just be the age of the equipment at the hotel.


----------



## AFwifelife

TCB in FLA said:


> Considering SOG this time. I’ve stayed there before, just not for race weekends. It’s not a huge savings since highest booking rate applies. However, since SOG’s parking fee is less than other Disney’s resorts, I could take the cheaper direct flight into Sanford and rent a car (plus ME doesn’t drop off at SOG, so I would have to pay to get to/from an airport anyway). I’ve got a room reserved, just waiting to see what the room-only rates are. Would really prefer POFQ.



If you are going to be around for the whole weekend, I would look at the price differential between holding onto the rental car and paying the $7 parking fee and doing a one way to the SOG counter (for Alamo) then picking it back up at the end of your trip.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis_Yoda said:


> Disney has their own water treatment facility.  It could just be the age of the equipment at the hotel.



Ugh. Well, good to know. I guess we should just stick with SS as we know it works for her skin. Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> I checked with the TA we used in January and she has availability at BC for some decent (for Disney deluxe) rates.  I'll need to see if @Chris-Mo wants to stay there again.  I enjoyed staying there in the DVC side, so might be fun to check out the regular result side this time.



Yeeeessssss! Stay at BC!!


----------



## rteetz

I still have no idea where I’m gonna stay. Really want to rent DVC but can’t afford to pay some of the upfront costs right now. I may end up at Pop and that’s okay too.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I still have no idea where I’m gonna stay. Really want to rent DVC but can’t afford to pay some of the upfront costs right now. I may end up at Pop and that’s okay too.



You should stay at BC, but if that's too much for right now, Pop is awesome. I love Pop.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> You should stay at BC, but if that's too much for right now, Pop is awesome. I love Pop.


I would love love love to stay at BC but that likely means Goofy for sure and maybe no park time or very limited. They don't have availability for DVC for my entire stay I want.


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> I still have no idea where I’m gonna stay. Really want to rent DVC but can’t afford to pay some of the upfront costs right now. I may end up at Pop and that’s okay too.



I think Pop would be great, especially since they (will probably) be all updated. Then you can do all the other fun stuff.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> I think Pop would be great, especially since they (will probably) be all updated. Then you can do all the other fun stuff.


Yeah we shall see I guess.


----------



## croach

TCB in FLA said:


> Considering SOG this time. I’ve stayed there before, just not for race weekends. It’s not a huge savings since highest booking rate applies. However, since SOG’s parking fee is less than other Disney’s resorts, I could take the cheaper direct flight into Sanford and rent a car (plus ME doesn’t drop off at SOG, so I would have to pay to get to/from an airport anyway). I’ve got a room reserved, just waiting to see what the room-only rates are. Would really prefer POFQ.



My TA has POFQ in their group rate package - room only. PM if you want to compare the rate to SOG. Also has Beach Club, Poly, PORS, and Pop if anyone is interested.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I would love love love to stay at BC but that likely means Goofy for sure and maybe no park time or very limited. They don't have availability for DVC for my entire stay I want.


No park time! Ack, that's like a crime to me  I know many do it but I just couldn't.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> No park time! Ack, that's like a crime to me  I know many do it but I just couldn't.


I know me to thats why I want to avoid that.


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> No park time! Ack, that's like a crime to me  I know many do it but I just couldn't.


My original plan was just one park day for DATW, but who am I kidding? I am going without my husband and kid. I found a great deal on park tickets through my work so yeah, I'm going to the parks. Haha.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> I would love love love to stay at BC but that likely means Goofy for sure and maybe no park time or very limited. They don't have availability for DVC for my entire stay I want.


All about what you're willing to give up, I suppose! I personally would give up a lot before missing the parks, but you also go a lot more than I do. 



cavepig said:


> No park time! Ack, that's like a crime to me  I know many do it but I just couldn't.


Yes! Did you say where you're thinking of staying? (I can't keep track!) 



jennamfeo said:


> My original plan was just one park day for DATW, but who am I kidding? I am going without my husband and kid. I found a great deal on park tickets through my work so yeah, I'm going to the parks. Haha.


That is awesome!! We aren't sure how many park days to do yet. DH is the assistant basketball coach for the HS (he's not a teacher fwiw), so a lot will depend on game schedules. We also are thinking about journeying back to Harry Potter world for a day.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> We also are thinking about journeying back to Harry Potter world for a day.


Universal is on my radar for sure, but I can't do HP without my husband. He is still up in the air if he is coming for a few days to see me finish the marathon.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yes! Did you say where you're thinking of staying? (I can't keep track!)


 Most likely All-Star Sports or one of those, I won't be booking till summer for a discount.

I need to get back to Harry for sure, I haven't done the new stuff only Islands of Adventure, but it's hard to justify when I'll have an AP...Such major decisions!


----------



## SarahDisney

My super ambitious plan is arrive wed, parks wed, thurs, fri, Sunday, and Monday. Then transfer over to cabana bay Tuesday morning and do universal Tuesday and Wednesday before heading home late Wednesday. And then drinking all the coffee at work on Thursday.

Of course, I just lost access to some stuff I really need access to at work, so ... not sure how long this job thing will last (kidding ... I think. I'm investigating the access thing and hope to get my access back soon. I don't think they're firing me...)


----------



## PrincessV

Thanks to all the resort talk, I am now booked (offsite)! Sure hope the race dates don't change come June, lolol!


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Sure hope the race dates don't change come June, lolol!


runDisney said they wouldn't. I can't imagine them moving marathon weekend dates.


----------



## Dan1

PrincessV said:


> Thanks to all the resort talk, I am now booked (offsite)! Sure hope the race dates don't change come June, lolol!


DW and I have stayed on and off site for WDW runs. 

We prefer off site. If the weather on race morning is not great (raining or really cold) we just stay in the car until we need to get into the corals. Whereas if staying on site we would not have the rental car, thus use Disney buses and be forced to leave the bus once it arrived at the race parking lot regardless of the weather. 

This go around we are staying off site again (Vistana) for this very reason.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> I am considering renting points from someone. BC has no availability for my dates but OKW does. Never stayed there so wondering peoples thoughts on that for a race weekend.


Here’s what I have always thought about Marathon Weekend and OKW (& POFQ as well): the resort is like less than a quarter mile from the starting line. I know it is “technically” not allowed but I’ve gotta think some people staying there just walk to the starting line.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Here has what we I have always thought about Marathon Weekend and OKW (& POFQ as well): the resort is like less than a quarter mile from the starting line. I know it is “technically” not allowed but I’ve gotta think some people staying there just walk to the starting line.


You could however I know runDisney doesn’t allow that.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Here what I have always thought about Marathon Weekend and OKW (& POFQ as well): the resort is like less than a quarter mile from the starting line. I know it is “technically” not allowed but I’ve gotta think some people staying there just walk to the starting line.



And if they got spotted waliking over, they get tossed from the race(s).


----------



## Bree

Just pulled the trigger for my hotel room for Dopey.  I just booked the Swan on Hotwire for $105 per night before taxes and resort/parking fees.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Just pulled the trigger for my hotel room for Dopey.  I just booked the Swan on Hotwire for $105 per night before taxes and resort/parking fees.


I've been looking at this deal but no transportation to the resort for me kind of sucks.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I've been looking at this deal but no transportation to the resort for me kind of sucks.


Lyft


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Lyft


I know. Im still not sure. I am so hesitant to do anything at this point.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> I know. Im still not sure. I am so hesitant to do anything at this point.


Hotwire and Priceline are gambles and binding decisions. We have used both  with varying levels of success but make no mistake, it is a gamble. Yes you can use sites like betterbidding and others but in the end it is a gamble. 

You are not assured of the hotel you want. What if you get a hotel off site that requires you to either have a car or use the resorts very limited shuttles to the parks?
The lyft from airport to hotel is about $40 with tip. Then there are the resort fees.

I can certainly understand your hesitance as a college student to wind up with a hotel that you didn't anticipate and all the costs associated with that.  Add on the transportation fees etc. and it can get expensive very quickly. 

I totally understand your reluctance to commit at this point.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> Hotwire and Priceline are gambles and binding decisions. We have used both  with varying levels of success but make no mistake, it is a gamble. Yes you can use sites like betterbidding and others but in the end it is a gamble.
> 
> You are not assured of the hotel you want. What if you get a hotel off site that requires you to either have a car or use the resorts very limited shuttles to the parks?
> The lyft from airport to hotel is about $40 with tip. Then there are the resort fees.
> 
> I can certainly understand your hesitance as a college student to wind up with a hotel that you didn't anticipate and all the costs associated with that.  Add on the transportation fees etc. and it can get expensive very quickly.
> 
> I totally understand your reluctance to commit at this point.


Yep. I have stayed at the Dolphin once so I understand what goes into it but I feel more comfortable with a Disney hotel. I have never booked with hotwire or priceline before though.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> You could however I know runDisney doesn’t allow that.





FFigawi said:


> And if they got spotted waliking over, they get tossed from the race(s).


I know it’s not allowed. I’m just saying am sure people do it all the time. Seriously, who at RunDisney is policing something like that when they can’t even keep people in the correct corals?

There was a post on disboards from years ago about walking from OKW to the starting line. I doubt I could find it, but I remember reading it.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I know it’s not allowed. I’m just saying am sure people do it all the time. Seriously, who at RunDisney is policing something like that when they can’t even keep people in the correct corals?
> 
> There was a post on disboards from years ago about walking from OKW to the starting line. I doubt I could find it, but I remember reading it.


With 25,000 runners you can’t keep everyone out. I’m sure they have people watching for that. 

Any major race has issues with corral jumping. It’s an unfortunate thing that happens.


----------



## croach

huskies90 said:


> I know it’s not allowed. I’m just saying am sure people do it all the time. Seriously, who at RunDisney is policing something like that when they can’t even keep people in the correct corals?
> 
> There was a post on disboards from years ago about walking from OKW to the starting line. I doubt I could find it, but I remember reading it.



In regards to a post from years ago, I’m pretty sure it used to be ok to walk over but Disney probably made the right decision considering it’s dark. My guess would be someone got hurt, and that was that.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> In regards to a post from years ago, I’m pretty sure it used to be ok to walk over but Disney probably made the right decision considering it’s dark. My guess would be someone got hurt, and that was that.


And likely now with security concerns they want everyone going through the security check point.


----------



## huskies90

croach said:


> In regards to a post from years ago, I’m pretty sure it used to be ok to walk over but Disney probably made the right decision considering it’s dark. My guess would be someone got hurt, and that was that.





rteetz said:


> And likely now with security concerns they want everyone going through the security check point.


I don’t think it was ever allowed but you are both probably right - something happened to somebody who tried it and with all focus on security, they probably station a small army of poor CM’s at the intersection of bonnet creek pkwy and dvc way just to make sure.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

If memory serves me correctly, Sundays are for Disney, so let's get to it!

What is something new that you're wanting to try during your next Disney trip? Examples can range from a new to you attraction or restaurant, a race you've never done before or attempting to spend a full day in a particular park. Maybe you want to try a day of no parks at all? Anything goes.

As with all of our Disney trips, marathon weekend will be a mix of old favorites with some new stuff mixed in. Here are a few "new" things we want to try:
- Lands: Pandora and Toy Story Land
- Attractions: Seven Dwarves Mine Train
- Shows: Hollywood Studios fireworks
- Restaurants: Yak and Yeti, Flame Tree BBQ, Boma, Boatrights and probably a World Showcase restaurant in Japan or China

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:   I'd like to put together a nonpark-based challenge.  Maybe something to do with resorts, food and running.  There are still a couple resorts I have not been to, and/or food/drinks that I have not sampled.  And I always have a car.  So maybe a morning stop at PO-FQ for beignets, followed by a short resort run, then a drive through the AS resorts to look around.  Over to WL to see the new DVC units.  Then run the path to FW and back. Over to Poly to try to get a drink at Trader Sam's.  The rest TBD. Throw in a little (illegal) pool hopping and shower and some clean clothes and I could make a whole day of it.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> SAFD:   I'd like to put together a nonpark-based challenge.  Maybe something to do with resorts, food and running.  There are still a couple resorts I have not been to, and/or food/drinks that I have not sampled.  And I always have a car.  So maybe a morning stop at PO-FQ for beignets, followed by a short resort run, then a drive through the AS resorts to look around.  Over to WL to see the new DVC units.  Then run the path to FW and back. Over to Poly to try to get a drink at Trader Sam's.  The rest TBD. Throw in a little (illegal) pool hopping and shower and some clean clothes and I could make a whole day of it.



I want to do something similar if we ever go down around Christmas. I'd like to do the monorail resorts and check out all of decorations.

Aside from Ohana and a couple food courts, we've never been good about traveling to other resorts for dining. I need to do more of that.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What is something new that you're wanting to try during your next Disney trip? Examples can range from a new to you attraction or restaurant, a race you've never done before or attempting to spend a full day in a particular park. Maybe you want to try a day of no parks at all? Anything goes.


I am always up for new dining and there certainly plenty of restaurants I have not tried yet. I’m thinking maybe California Grill post marathon. There are always new things at Disney springs too. 

Otherwise I’ve been interested in tours a lot lately. I tried the free ones at Rafikis Planet Watch in March but I’m thinking about Caring for Giants or something else. Now I could very well do some of this in November while I’m at Wine and Dine though.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: next trip for me is next month with the kids. Planning to do GG breakfast and the Plaza for the first time. It’s also the first time I’m taking them solo so I’m sure it will come with a lot of firsts as we see how the week goes.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

For our next trip:  Try some new drinks at Enzo's Hideaway and EPCOT.  Maybe go to the Happy Hour on Saturday for the meet up.  Have the new puppy at the boarders for the first time.


----------



## cavepig

Toy Story Land of course!  I want to do Miss Adventure Falls since I haven't done that slide at at Typhoon but a water park might not be happening in Jan if cold and if it is closed for rehab, so will have to wait till a warmer/later trip.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Just based on circumstance I am excited for Toy Story Land. Not particularly for any individual attraction, but to see it and for the gravity that it will have for crowds that may help other attractions have shorter waits.

There are really too many dining experiences to name. I am looking forward to perhaps getting into Be Our Guest for the first time now that it’s changing and the reservation might not be quite as difficult. Never been to O’hana and a number of the new places at DS. No matter how many new places we hit each trip there seem like there will always be more.

I am greatly looking forward to visiting parks with only Marathon Weekend crowds rather than MW and Holiday crowds. I know the parks are always packed now, but I can’t imagine there won’t be a pretty noticeable difference.

I’ll likely need a ruling on this last one, but I think it would be fun to join the DATW crowd from this board on the Monday after the marathon. As a strictly non-alcoholic drinker I’m not sure if my participation is an according to Hoyle rules violation or not.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Our next trip is coming up in May and we have plans to try out Tiffin’s and Rivers of Light. Longer term I’m interested to see what Toy Story and Star Wars Lands have to offer.


----------



## goingthedistance

SAFD:  I want to go to the Edison and Enzo's.  I also want to see Pandora at night. My problem is these things are evening adventures and those are hard to do when you have to be on a bus to the start line at 3:30 am the next morning. So next year we are going on the Sunday before race weekend to get some days we can stay out longer without the super early alarm the next morning.


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> I am always up for new dining and there certainly plenty of restaurants I have not tried yet. I’m thinking maybe California Grill post marathon. There are always new things at Disney springs too.



I've done California Grill marathon Sunday the last 2 years. Totally worth it. Remember that fireworks are generally earlier as Disney moves toward the off season so plan your time accordingly. Last couple of years the Marathon Sunday fireworks were at 8pm.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> What is something new that you're wanting to try during your next Disney trip? Examples can range from a new to you attraction or restaurant, a race you've never done before or attempting to spend a full day in a particular park. Maybe you want to try a day of no parks at all? Anything goes.



This whole trip is pretty much going to be new because (unless something major changes between now and the trip) it's going to be my first solo trip.

Other new things I am planning for this trip...
- Toy Story Land (yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
- Pandora (maybe)
- My first time staying at a Deluxe
- Bus roulette (although if I do stay at BC, this will be a little harder because only two parks have buses ... I think. We'll see.)
- Marathon! (eep!)

I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting. This is going to be a very "new" trip for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I feel like there are so many things I haven’t tried! Visiting resorts (that we weren’t staying at) just wasn’t on my radar for a long time, so I basically need to visit all of them! 

But the thing I am most excited about for our next trip is, with out a doubt, visiting Pandora! 

(Also very excited about the whole “running my first marathon” thing  )


----------



## Smilelea

Oh so many new things coming up for us that I'm excited about!!!!

- Toy Story Land and on a Moonlight Magic Night (2 firsts for us)
- CRT
- MNSSHP
- Marathon Weekend

Those are just a few biggies. We're staying at some new resorts and have other new dining ADRs over the next few trips, too.


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> I've done California Grill marathon Sunday the last 2 years. Totally worth it. Remember that fireworks are generally earlier as Disney moves toward the off season so plan your time accordingly. Last couple of years the Marathon Sunday fireworks were at 8pm.


I’ll definitely keep that in mind thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

Our next trip is this summer with my daughters. Excited to see Toy Story land and trying Homecomin’ restaurant for the first time.


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  The next new to me experience is dinner at Spice Road Table this Friday. I’m really looking forward to it.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Ugh...

Is there really no DVC availability already?

We are getting points from ILs and I told DH to get on it from his parents. He of course hasn't.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Pandora and Toy Story land. And want to finally try the beignets at POFQ!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> What is something new that you're wanting to try during your next Disney trip?


My next Disney trip will be in October. I'm looking forward to experiencing Toy Story Land. The model was impressive and if the immersion quality compares to Cars Land, it could be awesome! We were also hoping to stay at the Boardwalk for the first time. But, that is only if our wait lists come through. Staying at a non-home resort can be really tough!

Non-Disney answer... We are panning on doing a RIP tour at HHN. Last year was my first HHN and I'm hoping the RIP tour makes the experience even more amazing! (And...Stranger Things house? Yes, please!)


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Is there really no DVC availability already?
> 
> We are getting points from ILs and I told DH to get on it from his parents. He of course hasn't.


Earlier this week only places available I found was AKL, SSR, and OKW.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: We always try to eat somewhere new to us, so for Marathon Weekend, we will be trying Ohana for dinner for the first time. 

If there is an AP preview for Toy Story Land in June, then I’ll be planning a last minute trip for the first time.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I am always up for new dining and there certainly plenty of restaurants I have not tried yet. I’m thinking maybe California Grill post marathon. There are always new things at Disney springs too.
> 
> Otherwise I’ve been interested in tours a lot lately. I tried the free ones at Rafikis Planet Watch in March but I’m thinking about Caring for Giants or something else. Now I could very well do some of this in November while I’m at Wine and Dine though.



It might be a little tame for a college student, but I found Behind the Seeds to be an excellent and affordable (by Disney standards) tour. 



Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: Pandora and Toy Story land. And want to finally try the beignets at POFQ!



Oh man! I forgot about beignets! We are staying at POR and I definitely plan to walk over to POFQ for some of those.



apdebord said:


> SAFD: We always try to eat somewhere new to us, so for Marathon Weekend, we will be trying Ohana for dinner for the first time.
> 
> If there is an AP preview for Toy Story Land in June, then I’ll be planning a last minute trip for the first time.



We love Ohana. It was my post-marathon meal in 2017 and will be again in 2019.


----------



## lhermiston

One more thing! Registration was supposed to be this coming Tuesday and the plan was for next Sundays are for Disney to be your goals for marathon weekend. DopeyBadger has done that at least the last two years and I think it's fun to compare goals and revisit them before marathon weekend. Unless anyone wants to wait until June (or whenever), I'll plan on asking that question next week so be ready!

Also, last year I think we had two spread sheets - one that listed where everyone was staying (courtesy of @rteetz ) and another listing which race everyone was running, if they were doing costumes, if they planned on doing the Hurricane Hannah's meetup and if they would do race morning meetups. I think it makes the most sense to combine those into one master spreadsheet (though I'm open to suggestions). 

I am not as Excel savvy as I should be, but I should be able to put something together unless someone is DYING to take over for DopeyBadger as our Excel overlord...

Let me know. This doesn't have to be anything that happens in the near future - plans change and whatnot - just thinking ahead.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It might be a little tame for a college student, but I found Behind the Seeds to be an excellent and affordable (by Disney standards) tour.


That’s been on my list but haven’t done it yet. Caring for giants is only $30 too.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> One more thing! Registration was supposed to be this coming Tuesday and the plan was for next Sundays are for Disney to be your goals for marathon weekend. DopeyBadger has done that at least the last two years and I think it's fun to compare goals and revisit them before marathon weekend. Unless anyone wants to wait until June (or whenever), I'll plan on asking that question next week so be ready!
> 
> Also, last year I think we had two spread sheets - one that listed where everyone was staying (courtesy of @rteetz ) and another listing which race everyone was running, if they were doing costumes, if they planned on doing the Hurricane Hannah's meetup and if they would do race morning meetups. I think it makes the most sense to combine those into one master spreadsheet (though I'm open to suggestions).
> 
> I am not as Excel savvy as I should be, but I should be able to put something together unless someone is DYING to take over for DopeyBadger as our Excel overlord...
> 
> Let me know. This doesn't have to be anything that happens in the near future - plans change and whatnot - just thinking ahead.


I am happy to help in anyway!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I am happy to help in anyway!



Good to know. You might get enlisted.


----------



## DreamRunner1

Bree said:


> SAFD:  The next new to me experience is dinner at Spice Road Table this Friday. I’m really looking forward to it.



SAFD: We’re also doing Spice Road Table for the first time this Saturday. Also doing STK for the first time, as our celebratory dinner after the Half on Sunday. May do Enzo’s for happy hour before that.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: my next planned Disney trip will be Dopey, my first four-race weekend. I’ve done two three races (5k/10k/half), plus Goofy this yr, so one step left. 

Haven’t figured out dining or anything special and new yet. Not even sure if it’s going to be a solo trip or if I can convince someone to join me.


----------



## LilyJC

SAFD: We arrive Tuesday and are excited for lots of firsts:

-First trip to WDW for just DH and me!
-First time staying at CCV
-First Moonlight Magic at AK (and WDW)
-First HEA dessert party 
-First time eating at California Grill for brunch after the 1/2


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: we're doing something new by heading to Victoria & Albert's for Thanksgiving dinner. I'm curious to see how they incorporate the holiday into their normal tasting menu.


----------



## Princess KP

My next trip is in less than 2 weeks! YAY!! Going with my cousin who has never stayed on-site and has only done a couple of day visits so we have lots of character meals planned, including Bon Voyage, which will be a first for me. 

W&D weekend - excited about Toy Story Land!

Marathon weekend - would like to try a new restaurant, maybe Tiffins or California Grill. And complete DATW!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> maybe Tiffins or California Grill


Haven't done CA Grill yet obviously as that was on my list but I highly recommend Tiffins.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> One more thing! Registration was supposed to be this coming Tuesday and the plan was for next Sundays are for Disney to be your goals for marathon weekend. DopeyBadger has done that at least the last two years and I think it's fun to compare goals and revisit them before marathon weekend. Unless anyone wants to wait until June (or whenever), I'll plan on asking that question next week so be ready!
> 
> Also, last year I think we had two spread sheets - one that listed where everyone was staying (courtesy of @rteetz ) and another listing which race everyone was running, if they were doing costumes, if they planned on doing the Hurricane Hannah's meetup and if they would do race morning meetups. I think it makes the most sense to combine those into one master spreadsheet (though I'm open to suggestions).
> 
> I am not as Excel savvy as I should be, but I should be able to put something together unless someone is DYING to take over for DopeyBadger as our Excel overlord...
> 
> Let me know. This doesn't have to be anything that happens in the near future - plans change and whatnot - just thinking ahead.


I think wait to ask goals until people are registered in case people are still waffling on what/if to sign up.   Maybe the Sunday after registration opens.  Also, if people are at Darkside this weekend they might miss the goal post, so waiting might be better.


----------



## croach

Happy Boston Marathon day  - never cared about trying to qualify but it’s always a fun watch. Not great conditions for runners today.


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> Happy Boston Marathon day  - never cared about trying to qualify but it’s always a fun watch. Not great conditions for runners today.



Don't foresee any records being broken today. Might be a good chance for some of the slower but more tactical runners to win.


----------



## Sakigt

So I guess no registration tomorrow. This is making things difficult to plan


----------



## croach

Sakigt said:


> So I guess no registration tomorrow. This is making things difficult to plan



No registration until at least June 1


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> runDisney said they wouldn't. I can't imagine them moving marathon weekend dates.


Me neither. But I also never, ever thought they'd offer refunds for a canceled race, so precedent for weird and wacky has been set, lolol!

SAFD: Toy Story Land on our summer trip!


----------



## Philo2020

SAFD:  Definitely Toy Story Land, can't wait to see it come to life!


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Excel overlord...


----------



## NurseRunner

Is it bad that I actually am briefly considering Dopey?  With the move of weekends next year the full marathon would actually fall on my birthday, and it would be pretty neat to earn 3 medals that day...but I have never run a full in my life.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

NurseRunner said:


> Is it bad that I actually am briefly considering Dopey?  With the move of weekends next year the full marathon would actually fall on my birthday, and it would be pretty neat to earn 3 medals that day...but I have never run a full in my life.



If you already have a base - you should be able to train for it


----------



## NurseRunner

Dis_Yoda said:


> If you already have a base - you should be able to train for it



This is true.  I suppose my biggest fear would be getting swept.  I’ve slowly been increasing speed, my PR for the half is 2:54, so it is doable if I am able to increase the distance.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

NurseRunner said:


> This is true.  I suppose my biggest fear would be getting swept.  I’ve slowly been increasing speed, my PR for the half is 2:54, so it is doable if I am able to increase the distance.



If you have already done a half - I think you are in position to go for Dopey with proper training and following a plan (whether Run Disney's, Hal Higdon's, DopeyBadger's).  I wouldn't recommend someone that hasn't even run a 5K to go for Dopey.  (I know there are people that have done it though).


----------



## AFwifelife

NurseRunner said:


> Is it bad that I actually am briefly considering Dopey?  With the move of weekends next year the full marathon would actually fall on my birthday, and it would be pretty neat to earn 3 medals that day...but I have never run a full in my life.



Dopey 2019 will be my first full.


----------



## jhoannam

When did registration get posponed? And does anyone know why? I’m guessing you all discussed this already.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> When did registration get posponed? And does anyone know why? I’m guessing you all discussed this already.


No date yet. They said more info on June 1st. Speculation is they are getting rid of Active.


----------



## SarahDisney

jhoannam said:


> When did registration get posponed? And does anyone know why? I’m guessing you all discussed this already.



They announce it last week (Tuesday 4/10). The reason given was that they are "working to create a more streamlined registration experience."
We have some theories on what that might mean, but no official info.


----------



## DopeyBadger

NurseRunner said:


> This is true.  I suppose my biggest fear would be getting swept.  I’ve slowly been increasing speed, my PR for the half is 2:54, so it is doable if I am able to increase the distance.





AFwifelife said:


> Dopey 2019 will be my first full.



A challenge to my memory, but I feel like these testimonials were from first time marathoners doing Dopey. 

*Name:* Anon #1
*Marathon Weekend Race:* Dopey Challenge
*Training Plan Duration: *15 weeks
*Continuous or Run/Walk: *Continuous
*Days per Week: *4 and 5 alternating
*# of Hard Days: *2 and 3 alternating
*Peak Week Duration: *7:02:02
*Peak Week Mileage: *38.5 miles
*Peak Single Run Duration: *2:31:33
*Peak Single Run Mileage: *14 miles
*Testimonial: *_I was definitely skeptical about the lack of overall long distance runs leading into Dopey, but the proof of the efficacy of my plan was in the complete lack of soreness I experienced after the races. I woke up Monday morning with no stiffness in my legs!!! Not to mention, I had no intention of running any PRs this weekend, as I wanted to stop for many character photos and yet, Billy's plan actually increased my overall pace as I DID PR the 5K and ran the 10K (with the same amount of photo stops) 15 minutes faster than at last year's Wine & Dine!!! 

So thank you so much!! I had a phenomenal weekend experience!_

*Name:* Anisum
*Marathon Weekend Race:* Dopey Challenge
*Training Plan Duration: *16 weeks
*Continuous or Run/Walk: *Continuous
*Days per Week: *5 then 6 for remaining 8 weeks
*# of Hard Days: *2 then 3
*Peak Week Duration: *9:00:43
*Peak Week Mileage: *38.25 miles
*Peak Single Run Duration: *2:30:34
*Peak Single Run Mileage: *11 miles
*Testimonial: *_I would say that while I had read the research regarding cumulative fatigue I got many skeptical looks from others when I explained I maxed out at 11 miles when training for the Dopey. I think evidence from my training and that of others shows that it works. Billy wrote a plan with my schedule and needs in mind and I definitely got what I wanted. I spent time in the park each day and walked at least six miles between resorts and bus time when I wasn't running. Despite that aside from a little soreness in my feet and legs immediately following the marathon I felt great. I was able to walk without looking like something ran me over the next day. More importantly for my running as a whole Billy's plan taught me how to listen to my body and rely on my feelings which lead to a more successful race experience. Where before I may have rushed to stick to a certain pace leading to a crash at the end, I was able to pull back and run at a pace that made me comfortable without worrying about time because I knew I would finish strong. I didn't hit an insurmountable wall that I felt I wouldn't be able to run through, I always felt like even if my feet hurt it was more of an annoyance that could easily be pushed through rather than a showstopper. I had an amazing weekend experience and felt great because I was well trained. Thanks so much Billy!_

_*Name:* Dr Q
*Marathon Weekend Race:* Dopey Challenge
*Training Plan Duration: *17 weeks
*Continuous or Run/Walk: *Continuous
*Days per Week: *4 running + 1 cycle + 1 swim
*# of Hard Days: *2
*Peak Week Duration: *6:46:50
*Peak Week Mileage: *39 miles
*Peak Single Run Duration: *2:32:16
*Peak Single Run Mileage: *15 miles
*Testimonial: *Billy's training plan was the best training plan I've used to date. He was extremely thorough with gathering information from me from the start and took my personal goals, fitness and triathlon training into account as he prepared my plan. The plan may seem overwhelming at first, but by the time I got to the longer runs I did feel prepared and confident. When it came to race day, I was able to out perform even my own expectations with ease, confidence and nothing but a few blisters on my toes (which were my own fault!)

*Name:* Anon #9
*Marathon Weekend Race:* Dopey Challenge
*Training Plan Duration: *12 weeks
*Continuous or Run/Walk: *Run/Walk
*Days per Week: *5
*# of Hard Days: *2
*Peak Week Duration: *8:04:37
*Peak Week Mileage: *34.5 miles
*Peak Single Run Duration: *2:51:31
*Peak Single Run Mileage: *12 miles
*Testimonial: *thank you so much for my training plan! All 4 of the races were great, I completely surprised myself and didn't struggle in the marathon! I kept to the intervals for all 4 of the races for the majority of the time (the start of the races were pretty congested). I didn't have too much soreness either which was a shock as I thought I might struggle to carry on the in the parks but I didn't have that problem! Again thank you so much for helping, I don't know how it would have gone if I had carried on training the way that I was!
_


----------



## AFwifelife

@DopeyBadger your plans always intrigue me but I feel like I’m way too much a newbie to racing for your plans lol


----------



## camaker

AFwifelife said:


> @DopeyBadger your plans always intrigue me but I feel like I’m way too much a newbie to racing for your plans lol



If you can follow a training plan you’re ready for one of @DopeyBadger’s training plans.


----------



## DopeyBadger

AFwifelife said:


> @DopeyBadger your plans always intrigue me but I feel like I’m way too much a newbie to racing for your plans lol



I work with all levels of runners.  As @lhermiston stated my tag line should be, "All kinds of plans.  For all kinds of runners."

From the first time 5k'er to the sub-3 hour marathoner.  The plans are completely customizable as well.  Which means I fit running around your life instead of your life around running.  It's all about trying to find the right balance.  I won't lie though, the Dopey plans are tough.  But they are accomplishable.  I do run/walk, continuous, 3 day, 4 day, 5 day, 6 day, etc.  You tell me what you can do and I mold a plan around you using my philosophies.


----------



## lhermiston

NurseRunner said:


> Is it bad that I actually am briefly considering Dopey?  With the move of weekends next year the full marathon would actually fall on my birthday, and it would be pretty neat to earn 3 medals that day...but I have never run a full in my life.



There’s plenty of time to train up to a full. The consensus I’ve seen on these boards is if you can do a full, you can do Dopey.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I work with all levels of runners. As @lhermiston stated my tag line should be, "All kinds of plans. For all kinds of runners."



It really is a solid tagline.


----------



## AFwifelife

DopeyBadger said:


> I work with all levels of runners.  As @lhermiston stated my tag line should be, "All kinds of plans.  For all kinds of runners."
> 
> From the first time 5k'er to the sub-3 hour marathoner.  The plans are completely customizable as well.  Which means I fit running around your life instead of your life around running.  It's all about trying to find the right balance.  I won't lie though, the Dopey plans are tough.  But they are accomplishable.  I do run/walk, continuous, 3 day, 4 day, 5 day, 6 day, etc.  You tell me what you can do and I mold a plan around you using my philosophies.



I’ll probably be talking to you then. I’m already running 4 days a week (following Higdon’s method).


----------



## WhereInFlorida

jhoannam said:


> When did registration get posponed? And does anyone know why? I’m guessing you all discussed this already.



Disney wants to save us all money for a few more months.  They are nice that way.


----------



## camaker

AFwifelife said:


> I’ll probably be talking to you then. I’m already running 4 days a week (following Higdon’s method).



You should be in a good place to try out one of the plans, then. I started out using Higdon plans and it was a natural transition to an @DopeyBadger plan. Even now, when I’m between his plans I go back to a Higdon plan and run its mileage at the paces that he has set up for me.


----------



## NurseRunner

DopeyBadger said:


> A challenge to my memory, but I feel like these testimonials were from first time marathoners doing Dopey.



It sounds like you're the one to talk to about that.  I've got one goal for sure in the next year, and that's shave another 10-15 minutes off my half PR by September (Race against a particular annoying family member who I almost beat last year).  But Dopey does sound like a challenge I grow more and more like I'd like to defeat.


----------



## TCB in FLA

WhereInFlorida said:


> Disney wants to save us all money for a few more months.  They are nice that way.


That’s got to be the best line I’ve read about the delay!


----------



## lhermiston

Happy marathon registration da...

Oh. Right. Never mind.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Happy marathon registration da...
> 
> Oh. Right. Never mind.



Not funny.
I actually just took it off of my calendar yesterday.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Not funny.
> I actually just took it off of my calendar yesterday.



Me too.    It's actually better for the delay as I'm still not fully decided on whether or not we want to add on the 10K, but it's still disappointing.  I love the excitement of registration day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

NurseRunner said:


> It sounds like you're the one to talk to about that.  I've got one goal for sure in the next year, and that's shave another 10-15 minutes off my half PR by September (Race against a particular annoying family member who I almost beat last year).  But Dopey does sound like a challenge I grow more and more like I'd like to defeat.



Send me a PM and we can talk about the data.  A 10-15 min improvement between now and September for a HM may or may not be aggressive based on the rest of the data.  I can give you a reasonable guess as to what is possible between now and then.  I usually look at improvement as a %, because then it's all relative to one another.  So a 10 min improvement for a 3:00 HM runner is 6% (170/180), but a 10 min improvement for a 1:40 HM runner is 10% (90/100).  Big difference between them and it'll come down to your current 5k/10k times as to how realistic the improvement would be.  But as I run by the motto, "If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it."


----------



## JM735

lhermiston said:


> Happy marathon registration da...
> 
> Oh. Right. Never mind.



That's just rude!  I'm ready to be registered and fully committed.  To Dopey, not an institution.  Although some would say both apply...


----------



## Andie16

DopeyBadger said:


> Send me a PM and we can talk about the data.  A 10-15 min improvement between now and September for a HM may or may not be aggressive based on the rest of the data.  I can give you a reasonable guess as to what is possible between now and then.  I usually look at improvement as a %, because then it's all relative to one another.  So a 10 min improvement for a 3:00 HM runner is 6% (170/180), but a 10 min improvement for a 1:40 HM runner is 10% (90/100).  Big difference between them and it'll come down to your current 5k/10k times as to how realistic the improvement would be.  But as I run by the motto, "If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it."



I was actually just looking for one of your old posts that talks about a typical improvement per cycle. Did I recall correctly that it is generally around 2-4% once you get past the low hanging fruit where endurance doesn't line up with speed?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JM735 said:


> That's just rude!  I'm ready to be registered and fully committed.  To Dopey, not an institution.  Although some would say both apply...






lhermiston said:


> Happy marathon registration da...
> 
> Oh. Right. Never mind.


Just full of jokes... 

For me it's the not knowing the "when" now. I had this date on my calendar forever! Oddly I never wrote it in pen... maybe I subconsciously knew...


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> For me it's the not knowing the "when" now. I had this date on my calendar forever! Oddly I never wrote it in pen... maybe I subconsciously knew...



So, you're saying it's your fault.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> So, you're saying it's your fault.


Umm.ugh..hmmm... I sure hope not!!

(But really, I just didn't make the time to decorate that day in my planner. I am slightly planner obsessed- everything goes in pencil until I have the time to give that event the colorful justice it deserves)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Andie16 said:


> I was actually just looking for one of your old posts that talks about a typical improvement per cycle. Did I recall correctly that it is generally around 2-4% once you get past the low hanging fruit where endurance doesn't line up with speed?



Yes and no.  It certainly comes down to the individual data.  When making that initial adjustment in training (the low hanging fruit), I've seen people cut off as much as 24%.  That almost always comes from a marathon improvement as many struggle to hit the race equivalency from shorter distances.  But yes, after that initial gain things do indeed slow down.  But not always.  I was confident I was honing in on my personal max last Spring.  I decided to do an intense Daniels session (very similar to the one you are currently doing).  This is what happened for me:

_My previous _(5k)_ PR was a 21:02, so this represents a 1:32 improvement _(new time of 19:30)_ in roughly 11 weeks of Daniels training. That's roughly a 7.4% improvement which is outstanding! A normal Daniels 10k improvement is somewhere around 2-3%, so I'm pretty happy about 7.4% from my actual PR. I did estimate my current fitness at a 20:30 going into this race, but I can't be entirely positive on that accuracy (still would be a 5% improvement). In addition, these three individual miles represent the three fastest miles I have ever run in my life at 6:02, 6:17, and 6:24. My previous mile PR was a 6:26.

Something else to ponder. I've run ~7450 miles in my running career to date. My first 5k was January 2014 in 23:36. My previous PR was a 21:02 in January 2017. So in three years time, I dropped 2:34 from my 5k PR (or a 10.8% improvement). I just dropped another 7.4% (1:32) in 11 weeks!!! So, yea... Daniels 10k training works!_

In addition, I worked with another runner who finally had something click in training.  He'd been around a 1:50 HM runner for about a year of working together and made small improvements here and there.  I was quite confident he was faster than that, but we weren't seeing the fruits of that data.  Finally, it clicked and his body caught up.  He dropped his HM PR from 1:50 to 1:29 at Disney.  He just dropped his 10k down to ~38:30 and 5k to ~18:30.  We've finally started to unlock the numbers for him.

So yes, generally the improvement rate is somewhere in the 2-4% range.  But that's on the low end and usually where I try to commit to when coming up with projections.  But, there have been a handful of occasions where I've seen dramatic jumps in progress with runners who aren't getting that low hanging fruit.


----------



## tidefan

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes and no.  It certainly comes down to the individual data.  When making that initial adjustment in training (the low hanging fruit), I've seen people cut off as much as 24%.  That almost always comes from a marathon improvement as many struggle to hit the race equivalency from shorter distances.  But yes, after that initial gain things do indeed slow down.  But not always.  I was confident I was honing in on my personal max last Spring.  I decided to do an intense Daniels session (very similar to the one you are currently doing).  This is what happened for me:
> 
> _My previous _(5k)_ PR was a 21:02, so this represents a 1:32 improvement _(new time of 19:30)_ in roughly 11 weeks of Daniels training. That's roughly a 7.4% improvement which is outstanding! A normal Daniels 10k improvement is somewhere around 2-3%, so I'm pretty happy about 7.4% from my actual PR. I did estimate my current fitness at a 20:30 going into this race, but I can't be entirely positive on that accuracy (still would be a 5% improvement). In addition, these three individual miles represent the three fastest miles I have ever run in my life at 6:02, 6:17, and 6:24. My previous mile PR was a 6:26.
> 
> Something else to ponder. I've run ~7450 miles in my running career to date. My first 5k was January 2014 in 23:36. My previous PR was a 21:02 in January 2017. So in three years time, I dropped 2:34 from my 5k PR (or a 10.8% improvement). I just dropped another 7.4% (1:32) in 11 weeks!!! So, yea... Daniels 10k training works!_
> 
> In addition, I worked with another runner who finally had something click in training.  He'd been around a 1:50 HM runner for about a year of working together and made small improvements here and there.  I was quite confident he was faster than that, but we weren't seeing the fruits of that data.  Finally, it clicked and his body caught up.  He dropped his HM PR from 1:50 to 1:29 at Disney.  He just dropped his 10k down to ~38:30 and 5k to ~18:30.  We've finally started to unlock the numbers for him.
> 
> So yes, generally the improvement rate is somewhere in the 2-4% range.  But that's on the low end and usually where I try to commit to when coming up with projections.  But, there have been a handful of occasions where I've seen dramatic jumps in progress with runners who aren't getting that low hanging fruit.


I just want to finish 

This will be my first full and as I am planning for it, it will be the only race that I am doing (plus, since I teach, I couldn't make the 5 or 10k's anyway).  Don't care about times.

Now, if I were doing a half, which I will go back to after this race, I'd like to cut down on what seems like my eternal 2 1/2 hour finishing time...  My problem is finding time to run...  I did 4 miles on Saturday (42 minutes).  I have a 3 mile in the neighborhood and in the past 3 months I've been as low as 28:30 and as high as 35:00 and everything in-between...


----------



## JBinORL

@DopeyBadger sent you a PM


----------



## DopeyBadger

tidefan said:


> I just want to finish
> 
> This will be my first full and as I am planning for it, it will be the only race that I am doing (plus, since I teach, I couldn't make the 5 or 10k's anyway).  Don't care about times.
> 
> Now, if I were doing a half, which I will go back to after this race, I'd like to cut down on what seems like my eternal 2 1/2 hour finishing time...  My problem is finding time to run...  I did 4 miles on Saturday (42 minutes).  I have a 3 mile in the neighborhood and in the past 3 months I've been as low as 28:30 and as high as 35:00 and everything in-between...



With a lack of availability it certainly makes it tougher.  That just means you'd need to stretch out the plan over more weeks or days per week.  There are ways around it.  But the amount of time you can commit to is pretty correlative to how much you can expect to gain out of it.  But you tell me what you think you can do, and then I write the plan based on that.  Just send me a PM if you'd like to work together on finding something that works for you.  But with a goal of finishing a marathon, I think we can make it work for sure.


----------



## Andie16

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes and no.  It certainly comes down to the individual data.  When making that initial adjustment in training (the low hanging fruit), I've seen people cut off as much as 24%.  That almost always comes from a marathon improvement as many struggle to hit the race equivalency from shorter distances.  But yes, after that initial gain things do indeed slow down.  But not always.  I was confident I was honing in on my personal max last Spring.  I decided to do an intense Daniels session (very similar to the one you are currently doing).  This is what happened for me:
> 
> _My previous _(5k)_ PR was a 21:02, so this represents a 1:32 improvement _(new time of 19:30)_ in roughly 11 weeks of Daniels training. That's roughly a 7.4% improvement which is outstanding! A normal Daniels 10k improvement is somewhere around 2-3%, so I'm pretty happy about 7.4% from my actual PR. I did estimate my current fitness at a 20:30 going into this race, but I can't be entirely positive on that accuracy (still would be a 5% improvement). In addition, these three individual miles represent the three fastest miles I have ever run in my life at 6:02, 6:17, and 6:24. My previous mile PR was a 6:26.
> 
> Something else to ponder. I've run ~7450 miles in my running career to date. My first 5k was January 2014 in 23:36. My previous PR was a 21:02 in January 2017. So in three years time, I dropped 2:34 from my 5k PR (or a 10.8% improvement). I just dropped another 7.4% (1:32) in 11 weeks!!! So, yea... Daniels 10k training works!_
> 
> In addition, I worked with another runner who finally had something click in training.  He'd been around a 1:50 HM runner for about a year of working together and made small improvements here and there.  I was quite confident he was faster than that, but we weren't seeing the fruits of that data.  Finally, it clicked and his body caught up.  He dropped his HM PR from 1:50 to 1:29 at Disney.  He just dropped his 10k down to ~38:30 and 5k to ~18:30.  We've finally started to unlock the numbers for him.
> 
> So yes, generally the improvement rate is somewhere in the 2-4% range.  But that's on the low end and usually where I try to commit to when coming up with projections.  But, there have been a handful of occasions where I've seen dramatic jumps in progress with runners who aren't getting that low hanging fruit.



That's really helpful, thanks!  I was just curious as I am having fun with the 10k training and am pondering doing another round of shorter distances rather than stepping up to half marathon (unless two speed-focused cycles in a row would be problematic).  I will see how I feel after this race though.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD: To complete Dopey and my first marathon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Andie16 said:


> That's really helpful, thanks!  I was just curious as I am having fun with the 10k training and am pondering doing another round of shorter distances rather than stepping up to half marathon (unless two speed-focused cycles in a row would be problematic).  I will see how I feel after this race though.



Switching it up can be beneficial because then you'll challenge other aspects of the running spectrum.  But, at the end of the day, you've got to choose what pacing you like most.  There are two different paths to a HM.  An endurance route and a speed route.  So if you enjoy the speed work you're doing now, then we can incorporate that into a HM plan.  It may or may not be what helps you improve the quickest, but 99% of what we do is training and thus we need to find some route that we enjoy.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Sorry I always tend to be late on these... (lately it's been TAFD - Tuesdays are for Disney )

Boy, this is a good one.  It will be 6(!) years since our last WDW trip, so there will be a ton of firsts.  Here's a few:

First WDW race (Dopey)
First stay in a Deluxe resort (BCV)
Frozen Ever After
Toy Story Land
Pandora (REALLY looking forward to this one... I closely followed progress on this since the day it was announced, and was always excited for it)
A few new restaurants including (hopefully) California Grill, Via Napoli and Boma
Speaking of restaurants... a couple more questions for all you WDW experts:

What are your favorite "high-concept" restaurants (like Prime-Time 50's or Sci-Fi Dine-In, etc?)  I've been to a few of them, but it's been years. 
Is it worth getting a Fantasmic! dining option at DHS to avoid crowds and securing a good seat?
Have any of you tried D-Luxe Burgers at DS?  A co-worker said it was pretty darn good.
And finally - the whole Mayochup topic.  It's quite a big (but funny) deal out here in Utah since we've had Fry Sauce (same recipe) as a normal condiment at nearly every restaurant for literally my whole lifetime.  During the 2002 Olympics there was actually a fry sauce pin that was one of the first pins to sell out!


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> What are your favorite "high-concept" restaurants (like Prime-Time 50's or Sci-Fi Dine-In, etc?) I've been to a few of them, but it's been years.



We really enjoyed Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater when we went a few years ago. The food was fine, not amazing, but not bad by any means. The theming is really cool and fun.

On the other end of the spectrum, I'm of the opinion the BoG is grossly overrated.

I think we're going to do Prime-Time over marathon weekend.



a-mad said:


> Is it worth getting a Fantasmic! dining option at DHS to avoid crowds and securing a good seat?



My recollection is doing the Fantasmic dining option one day, getting good seats and then getting rained out. We attempted it a second time, without the Fantastmic dining option and got perfectly good seats (see photo below). I recall the Fantastmic dining option not adding any cost to our meals, so if you're already planning on doing one of those restaurants and doing Fantastmic, it can't really hurt, but I don't think it's necessary when crowds aren't bad.




DSC_9975 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Speaking of restaurants... a couple more questions for all you WDW experts:
> 
> What are your favorite "high-concept" restaurants (like Prime-Time 50's or Sci-Fi Dine-In, etc?) I've been to a few of them, but it's been years.
> Is it worth getting a Fantasmic! dining option at DHS to avoid crowds and securing a good seat?
> Have any of you tried D-Luxe Burgers at DS? A co-worker said it was pretty darn good.
> And finally - the whole Mayochup topic. It's quite a big (but funny) deal out here in Utah since we've had Fry Sauce (same recipe) as a normal condiment at nearly every restaurant for literally my whole lifetime. During the 2002 Olympics there was actually a fry sauce pin that was one of the first pins to sell out!


50s Prime Time all the way.

I’ve never done the dining package and never had a problem but I haven’t seen fantasmic in years now. The WDW is kind of stale. I watch the Star Wars fireworks instead. 

I enjoy D-Luxe burger!


----------



## AFwifelife

a-mad said:


> What are your favorite "high-concept" restaurants (like Prime-Time 50's or Sci-Fi Dine-In, etc?)  I've been to a few of them, but it's been years



We like both 50s and Sci Fi. Sci Fi has been a staple for us recently because my kids love sitting in the cars and watching movies while eating. 50s has decent food and the portions are on the larger side. I haven’t been there but I’ve heard Whispering Canyon Cafe in WL is tons of fun.


----------



## JeffW

This whole registration date change now has us in a quandary.  We have hotel reservations in Hawaii for the 1st-9th of June, so we'll be on an airplane for most of the 1st and the 9th.  Now debating the probability that Disney chooses one of the days we are on a plane to hold registration.  Guess we'll find out how good in-flight wifi over the Pacific is if runDisney chooses to say "Surprise, it is June 1st, registration is open!"


----------



## AFwifelife

JeffW said:


> This whole registration date change now has us in a quandary.  We have hotel reservations in Hawaii for the 1st-9th of June, so we'll be on an airplane for most of the 1st and the 9th.  Now debating the probability that Disney chooses one of the days we are on a plane to hold registration.  Guess we'll find out how good in-flight wifi over the Pacific is if runDisney chooses to say "Surprise, it is June 1st, registration is open!"



June 1st is a Friday so if they go by the “traditional” sign up days, I would say that AP/DVC early registration would be the following Thursday, June 7th and regular Tuesday, June 12th


----------



## SarahDisney

Um ... I might be making this up, but I have a vague memory of Wine & Dine AP/DVC signup being on a Monday, with general registration being the next day.
Am I making things up? Or is that how they did W&D registration?


----------



## Barca33Runner

a-mad said:


> Is it worth getting a Fantasmic! dining option at DHS to avoid crowds and securing a good seat?



I think this is dependent on it being a very busy day at HS. It’s neither a tremendously great nor terrible deal from a value perspective on the meal (particularly as the last I saw they removed the appetizer and only decreased the price by a couple dollars). 

We used it last Marathon Weekend and were very happy. During Marathon Weekend 2017 we arrived 45 minutes early for a show, earlier than they recommend arriving, and were placed in a standing room only line and were only able to get seats because a couple members of our party arrived even earlier and managed to save enough space for my sister and nephew to squeeze next to them. We didn’t want to repeat that. 

In 2018 the parks were crazy crowded again and it seemed that over 50% of the seats were roped off for dining packages, dessert party, and FP+ with dining and dessert party having the most central seats. It worked really well for us but I can imagine that during less crowded times it will feel less necessary. Because next Marathon Weekend is going to be later I’m not anticipating doing the dining package again during that trip.


----------



## AFwifelife

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I might be making this up, but I have a vague memory of Wine & Dine AP/DVC signup being on a Monday, with general registration being the next day.
> Am I making things up? Or is that how they did W&D registration?



Yea that’s how it ended up because they delayed with no real explanation then I think rushed to just get registration open because people were freaking


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I might be making this up, but I have a vague memory of Wine & Dine AP/DVC signup being on a Monday, with general registration being the next day.
> Am I making things up? Or is that how they did W&D registration?


Yep with the delay that’s how they did it but normally it’s been the Thursday before. RunDisney isn’t normal though...


----------



## Krandor

JeffW said:


> This whole registration date change now has us in a quandary.  We have hotel reservations in Hawaii for the 1st-9th of June, so we'll be on an airplane for most of the 1st and the 9th.  Now debating the probability that Disney chooses one of the days we are on a plane to hold registration.  Guess we'll find out how good in-flight wifi over the Pacific is if runDisney chooses to say "Surprise, it is June 1st, registration is open!"



The 1st is only when they are going to announce registation dates (or give more info on them) so that is very unlikely to be the date registration will start so you are fine ther.  June 9th is a saturday and they have never opened registration on a saturday.  So I think you'll be fine.


----------



## JM735

a-mad said:


> Speaking of restaurants... a couple more questions for all you WDW experts:
> 
> What are your favorite "high-concept" restaurants (like Prime-Time 50's or Sci-Fi Dine-In, etc?)  I've been to a few of them, but it's been years.
> Is it worth getting a Fantasmic! dining option at DHS to avoid crowds and securing a good seat?
> Have any of you tried D-Luxe Burgers at DS?  A co-worker said it was pretty darn good.



I'm love 50's Prime Time.  I think it offers the balance of good food, great theming and fun interaction with cast members.

I haven't tried the dining package for Fantasmic, but I'd guess others are correct that the crowd levels don't require it.  We used the dining package for Rivers of Light and I thought that worked well.

D-Luxe Burgers is on my list to try as I've heard only good things.  I was hoping to try it this weekend, but that may not fit in the schedule.


----------



## SarahDisney

So, people, do we have a name for the 5K/10K/Marathon combo? I've been calling it Dopey minus the half, but I feel like there has to be something shorter and snappier.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So, people, do we have a name for the 5K/10K/Marathon combo? I've been calling it Dopey minus the half, but I feel like there has to be something shorter and snappier.


*Cough* Grumpy *Cough*


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> *Cough* Grumpy *Cough*



Isnt Grumpy when the half is cancelled? I feel like there should be a separate name for when someone does not intend to do the half at all.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> So, people, do we have a name for the 5K/10K/Marathon combo? I've been calling it Dopey minus the half, but I feel like there has to be something shorter and snappier.



As @rteetz indicated, that race combination was dubbed the Grumpy Challenge after the half was cancelled in 2017.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Isnt Grumpy when the half is cancelled? I feel like there should be a separate name for when someone does not intend to do the half at all.


You said shorter and snappier. I feel Grumpy fits the criteria


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Isnt Grumpy when the half is cancelled? I feel like there should be a separate name for when someone does not intend to do the half at all.



Grumpy still works. You’ll be plenty Grumpy getting up super early and running all those miles without the fanfare or extra bling of Goofy or Dopey.


----------



## jennamfeo

Nopey? Haha


----------



## CDKG

All I know is that I'm looking forward to registering for the unofficial "Best Pals" challenge in June! (5k and marathon)


----------



## SarahDisney

I was thinking maybe Sleepy because I'll be sleeping while the rest of you are running Saturday morning...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I was thinking maybe Sleepy because I'll be sleeping while the rest of you are running Saturday morning...


Sleepy is who Dopey's become after the marathon. 4 days in a row wears on you.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Sleepy is who Dopey's become after the marathon. 4 days in a row wears on you.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


>


It's true, I took my first ever nap at Disney this year during Dopey. It was so weird the Monday after the marathon getting up at a reasonable time. I will always say I feel the sleep is harder than the actual running during Dopey.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> It's true, I took my first ever nap at Disney this year during Dopey. It was so weird the Monday after the marathon getting up at a reasonable time. I will always say I feel the sleep is harder than the actual running during Dopey.



Yeah.
I keep thinking I'm going to be okay because I'm used to getting up early to run ... except I get up at 5 now, not 3 like I have to at Disney. And I have trouble getting up at 5.
It's been a few years for me ... I think I've forgotten how much I hate those early wakeups.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah.
> I keep thinking I'm going to be okay because I'm used to getting up early to run ... except I get up at 5 now, not 3 like I have to at Disney. And I have trouble getting up at 5.
> It's been a few years for me ... I think I've forgotten how much I hate those early wakeups.


Yep, and then being at Disney you don't want to go back to the room at 7PM to go to bed. The struggles of a Disney runner!


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> So, people, do we have a name for the 5K/10K/Marathon combo? I've been calling it Dopey minus the half, but I feel like there has to be something shorter and snappier.


I would call it the Daisy Challenge. I always feel like she gets left out. And maybe she knows right when to take a break and rest before the big race.


----------



## SarahDisney

MissLiss279 said:


> I would call it the Daisy Challenge. I always feel like she gets left out. And maybe she knows right when to take a break and rest before the big race.



She does seem smart like that. I love it!


----------



## Nole95

During Dopey this year, we took at least a 30 minute nap each afternoon.  It made a world of difference.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Nole95 said:


> During Dopey this year, we took at least a 30 minute nap each afternoon.  It made a world of difference.



Nothing better than a nap after a good run.  One of running-life great benefits.


----------



## Simba's Girl

On hotels...

Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend? 

What about BLT?

We are going to reserve SSR and switch to AKL at 7mo and hope that we have a chance at waitlisting BLT. We're aiming for a 2br with the possibility of a 1br. Just waiting on ILs to give us permission to play with their DVC act...


----------



## lhermiston

What is a nap??

Kidding, but yeah, I don’t nap. Between racing and park time, I’m a little worried about burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## JM735

rteetz said:


> It's true, I took my first ever nap at Disney this year during Dopey. It was so weird the Monday after the marathon getting up at a reasonable time. I will always say I feel the sleep is harder than the actual running during Dopey.



This is so true.  I'm pretty sure I took naps Saturday and Sunday when I did the Dopey. And waking up at 7:00 a.m. the Monday after felt like sleeping in until noon.  Even though I think one of the years on the Monday after I still woke up at 4 a.m. in a panic that I was late.


----------



## JM735

MissLiss279 said:


> I would call it the Daisy Challenge. I always feel like she gets left out. And maybe she knows right when to take a break and rest before the big race.



I agree Daisy could use some runDisney love.  However, I think she is too smart and sassy to be waking up early that many mornings - even with a day off for the half.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I think anyone that wakes up for more than 1 race at rD times is crazy... so I think that's basically all of you!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think anyone that wakes up for more than 1 race at rD times is crazy... so I think that's basically all of you!



Gee thanks.


----------



## JM735

Simba's Girl said:


> On hotels...
> 
> Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend?
> 
> What about BLT?



I really like BLT for race weekends, but I'll admit it is our DVC home resort, so I may be biased.  Walking to and from the Magic Kingdom is an awesome benefit - especially after the marathon.  California Grill can be a great celebration meal (brunch or dinner) and having it a short walk and elevator ride away is awesome.  Lastly, depending on the size of your group the 'bonus bathroom' in one and two-bedroom units can be good to have.  

And you didn't mention this reason, but I suggest not choosing a resort just for the monorail. I've found it doesn't run for all races, there have been maintenance issues before and some people don't like the hassle of going through security post race to board the monorail.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> On hotels...
> 
> Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend?
> 
> What about BLT?
> 
> We are going to reserve SSR and switch to AKL at 7mo and hope that we have a chance at waitlisting BLT. We're aiming for a 2br with the possibility of a 1br. Just waiting on ILs to give us permission to play with their DVC act...


I did BLT this year and loved it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What is a nap??
> 
> Kidding, but yeah, I don’t nap. Between racing and park time, I’m a little worried about burning the candle at both ends.


I never nap either but after the half and going to the parks for a bit I needed it.


----------



## PrincessV

Last time I did 10K + marathon, I called it "Sleepy" - because I slept through the 5K, ran the 10K, slept through the half, ran the full!


----------



## TeeterTots

Simba's Girl said:


> Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend?


I stayed at AKL this year and already have it booked for next year. It’s my home resort so it’s easiest. I love AKL.


----------



## huskies90

Simba's Girl said:


> On hotels...
> 
> Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend?
> 
> What about BLT?
> 
> We are going to reserve SSR and switch to AKL at 7mo and hope that we have a chance at waitlisting BLT. We're aiming for a 2br with the possibility of a 1br. Just waiting on ILs to give us permission to play with their DVC act...


We own at both BLT and AKV. 2018 was our first Marathon Weekend and our plan was to stay at BLT 1bdr.  We went online to book it at the exact 11 month mark only to find it unavailable.  Luckily we had enough AKV points to book at AKV.  We waitlisted BLT and it never came through. So I am guessing it is a tough resort to get for Marathon Weekend.  For 2019 our plan once again is a 1br at BLT but this time we walked our reservation at the 11 month mark to make sure we did not get shut out and that worked. So we will be at BLT 1br for the 2019 race.

As for 2018 at AKV, we had no issues at all for race day. We walked out of the lobby in the wee hours of the morning just as a bus was pulling away. We turned our heads and another was pulling right in. At the end of the race, there was a bus waiting for us to take us back.  It was very easy / efficient getting to and from the start/finish.  Same exact scenario getting to/from the Expo.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Sleepy is who Dopey's become after the marathon. 4 days in a row wears on you.


I was actually thinking of doing all my race outfits based on the Dwarfs and all of my moods during each race.
5k = Sleepy, because jet lag
10k = Happy, because I survived the 5k and love the 10k
Half = Grumpy, because getting up early all these days suck
Marathon = Dopey, because DOPEY. DUH.


----------



## Simba's Girl

huskies90 said:


> We own at both BLT and AKV. 2018 was our first Marathon Weekend and our plan was to stay at BLT 1bdr.  We went online to book it at the exact 11 month mark only to find it unavailable.  Luckily we had enough AKV points to book at AKV.  We waitlisted BLT and it never came through. So I am guessing it is a tough resort to get for Marathon Weekend.  For 2019 our plan once again is a 1br at BLT but this time we walked our reservation at the 11 month mark to make sure we did not get shut out and that worked. So we will be at BLT 1br for the 2019 race.
> 
> As for 2018 at AKV, we had no issues at all for race day. We walked out of the lobby in the wee hours of the morning just as a bus was pulling away. We turned our heads and another was pulling right in. At the end of the race, there was a bus waiting for us to take us back.  It was very easy / efficient getting to and from the start/finish.  Same exact scenario getting to/from the Expo.



I'm kinda thinking it's going to probably be AKV but I'm on the "Anywhere but SSR" team so as long as we get somewhere other than there I'm happy. 

Side note: we used to own SSR and sold it. Had I liked it better we probably wouldn't have sold it.


----------



## cavepig

I have napped at Disney....but it's on attractions, like I fell asleep on Universe of Energy (too bad it's gone now), American Adventure, Hall of Presidents to name a few   Oops!


----------



## camaker

cavepig said:


> I have napped at Disney....but it's on attractions, like I fell asleep on Universe of Energy (too bad it's gone now), American Adventure, Hall of Presidents to name a few   Oops!



My wife and younger daughter have a "game" that they think is funny.  My wife takes a picture of me napping in an "unusual" location and sends it to my daughter for both of their amusement.  They have multiple pictures of me napping on Disney buses.  I don't see the humor.  Rest in transit between locations so you're ready to roll when you get there!  It just seems to be logical to me.


----------



## cavepig

yes @camaker napping on buses is the best  Very Logical!


----------



## pluto377

camaker said:


> My wife and younger daughter have a "game" that they think is funny.  My wife takes a picture of me napping in an "unusual" location and sends it to my daughter for both of their amusement.  They have multiple pictures of me napping on Disney buses.  I don't see the humor.  Rest in transit between locations so you're ready to roll when you get there!  It just seems to be logical to me.



That reminds me that I have a pic of my DH from about 15 years ago napping in one of the park rental strollers.  It's hysterical.  We were on a large family trip and my brother, who is a total control freak park commando, planned it.  DH and I didn't have even have kids yet and we were pooped!


----------



## tidefan

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm kinda thinking it's going to probably be AKV but I'm on the "Anywhere but SSR" team so as long as we get somewhere other than there I'm happy.
> 
> Side note: we used to own SSR and sold it. Had I liked it better we probably wouldn't have sold it.


I actually like SSR.  Especially if you are driving your own car...

Plus, there are lots of hot tubs for post race soaking there...


----------



## Barca33Runner

I fall asleep in Muppets 3D every time. I’ve got no issue with the show, I think the 3D glasses make my eyes work too hard and they just decide they’re done and shut the rest of me down.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I fall asleep in Muppets 3D every time. I’ve got no issue with the show, I think the 3D glasses make my eyes work too hard and they just decide they’re done and shut the rest of me down.



I find that oddly hilarious.


----------



## Smilelea

huskies90 said:


> As for 2018 at AKV, we had no issues at all for race day. We walked out of the lobby in the wee hours of the morning just as a bus was pulling away. We turned our heads and another was pulling right in. At the end of the race, there was a bus waiting for us to take us back. It was very easy / efficient getting to and from the start/finish. Same exact scenario getting to/from the Expo.



This is good to hear. We will be staying at AKV for 2019.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Smilelea said:


> This is good to hear. We will be staying at AKV for 2019.


I’m currently at AKV for Dark Side.  Well organized!  We stayed here for a Princess in 2016 and no issues getting to the race.  We are in a 1 bedroom in 2019 for the Marathon


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.

A few of mine:
- The 2017 marathon, especially running down Main Street, USA and seeing my wife and daughter at the finish line.
- My first trip with my wife and two oldest daughters in 2012, especially when they referred to Mickey's Philharmagic as "fill up on magic." But also just introducing them to Disney World.
- Kicking off our 2014 trip with dinner at Ohana (first time), which was punctuated with Wishes!
- Seeing my youngest daughter meet Anna and Elsa.
- Watching IllumiNations for the first time; the day of the marathon, no less.
- The looks on my girls' faces when we did the Princess Fairy Tale Breakfast to kick off our first trip and they saw all the princesses up close.
- "Quiet" nights in Magic Kingdom after the fireworks - no waits on rides and great photo opps.

I'm sure I'll think of more as the week goes on...looking forward to reading all of yours! Have a good week, gang.


----------



## cavepig

Well today is Animal Kingdom's 20th Anniversary and I was fortunate to do Cast Previews & Early opening Preview days before it opened as my sister & bother both were part of the opening cast so I have many memories of Animal Kingdom when it opened with the Discovery River boats that my brother (and sister in law) drove, The Jungle Book Show (then Tarzan, now Nemo), Dinosaur when it was Countdown to Extinction, Donald's Breakfastausuaurus (before it moved to Tusker's) and the Waiter squirting fake mustard & ketchup at us, the list goes on and on of AK memories, oh and March of the Artimals even.

and Running memoies well is back at AK at Everest Challenge since i was my first Run Disney event and it was amazing with the race, obstacles, clues & after party and at AK. It was rainy but rain stopped right when we started and I may hate running at night but for this it was magical, really every mile!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.


Today is the 20th anniversary to my favorite park, Animal Kingdom. I remember going to this park as a kid and just loving it. This park is only about two weeks older than I am. 

As for runDisney it goes back to my first race in 2015. The Walt Disney World 10K. I made one character stop not knowing what I was doing. I finished in under two hours. I had an amazing time with my grandparents on my grandmas last ever vacation before she passed.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I hadn't been to Disney since the mid-90's when I was a kid and had never voluntarily run 10 ft. in my life (I "ran" in organized sports) before my sister came up with the idea to run the 2012 WDW Half Marathon in 2011. She was looking for someone to run it with her and I wasn't going to miss my nephew's first visit to Disney so I decided to sign up as well. Despite the fact that I was woefully unprepared that trip was amazing and inspired me to continue running (or start, depending on whether anything I did during that first "training" period could be considered running). I also developed what I consider to be a healthy Disney and Marathon Weekend addiction as a result of that trip. I remembered what I loved so much about Disney as a kid and let go of the silly notion that I was too old (or cool/sophisticated/add-your-own-adjective) for Disney. I'm sure I'll add some more during the week, but since I don't remember a ton from my trips as a kid (riding Splash Mountain as many times as I could and a TMNT parade notwithstanding) that trip is really where I found the magic.


----------



## mankle30

Simba's Girl said:


> On hotels...
> 
> Anyone stay at AKL for Marathon Weekend?
> 
> What about BLT?
> 
> We are going to reserve SSR and switch to AKL at 7mo and hope that we have a chance at waitlisting BLT. We're aiming for a 2br with the possibility of a 1br. Just waiting on ILs to give us permission to play with their DVC act...



Is it just me who can't keep up with all of the acronyms? I see BLT and my mouth starts to water......


----------



## mankle30

SAFD (Oops, I mean Sundays are for Disney, for the acronymically challenged):



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.
> 
> A few of mine:
> - The 2017 marathon, especially running down Main Street, USA and seeing my wife and daughter at the finish line.
> - My first trip with my wife and two oldest daughters in 2012, especially when they referred to Mickey's Philharmagic as "fill up on magic." But also just introducing them to Disney World.
> - Kicking off our 2014 trip with dinner at Ohana (first time), which was punctuated with Wishes!
> - Seeing my youngest daughter meet Anna and Elsa.
> - Watching IllumiNations for the first time; the day of the marathon, no less.
> - The looks on my girls' faces when we did the Princess Fairy Tale Breakfast to kick off our first trip and they saw all the princesses up close.
> - "Quiet" nights in Magic Kingdom after the fireworks - no waits on rides and great photo opps.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more as the week goes on...looking forward to reading all of yours! Have a good week, gang.



My first trip was always a highlight! My girlfriend (now my wife) and I spent about 17 hours at Magic Kingdom on December 23 one year. It was a "magical" experience despite the fact that it was both of our first times at Disney and we were both in our 30s! It's all a big blur, but we came with lots of food that her mom packed for us (her parents actually brought us down to Florida). Just seeing the castle from the Ferry ride, the main street! One thing that really got us excited was how many different types of experiences there were, from the Jungle Cruise to the coasters (we didn't get to ride 7DMT that day because we only got tickets the day before and didn't realize how far in advance you had to book your fastpasses beforehand!) and even the shows like Mickey's Philharmagic and the Tiki Room! Both of use were fresh out of our PhDs and were very much into a sociocultural analysis of the park. 

On that trip, we went to Epcot on Christmas Day and it was also amazing, despite the 80's Mall feeling of some of the Pavillions in Future World. 

We returned to WDW a couple of years later for our honeymoon and went to all four parks, loving the rope drop bird show at Animal Kingdom and the attention to detail (we're so looking forward to Pandora when we go back in January)! 

That year, we were a little disappointed because my wife didn't see me when she trekked to Magic Kingdom for the Marathon. She was stuck behind tall people and so we missed a connection that day. Still, it was the beginning of a fun week (Honeymoon+Runnymoon) of theme parks and general physical exhaustion.

Lots of great memories of the parks but especially the fireworks, getting up early for the marathon and spending time having a blast with my wife!

That's what Disney is for me!


----------



## Disney at Heart

KevM said:


> Bacon wrapped scallops.


 Especially those at Racing's North Turn at Ponce Inlet!



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.



So many wonderful memories: family time, many firsts, special events, some surprises and much Disney magic.

-My first WDW trip and only trip with mama, sisters and husbands, and our children in 1990-2? Stayed off-site, but I was hooked. 
-DH's first marathon weekend in 1994. Started going to WDW almost every marathon weekend after that (He's only missed about 3-4)
-DS and DIL's wedding at the wedding pavilion in 2011. (Rehearsal dinner at Napa Room at California Grill complete with MK fireworks was magic!)
-First Disney run in 2013 - TOT 10 miler
-Upgrade to Princess room at POR! Special delivery of a Mickey fruit basket, special delivery of chocolate covered strawberries, and other Disney magic over the years!
-Splash n' Dash, Half of a Half, and two trips to DL for DL and SuperHeroes weekends. Anniversary was during DL race weekend and we got many cupcakes!
-My first half through MK at Marathon weekend 2014; I started to cry when we entered through the side and I saw the Christmas tree and lost it when I rounded the corner to see the castle all lit up. Then got so overwhelmed by DH's sudden burst of speed and the crowds on Main Street that I didn't even remember running through the castle!
-First marathon in 2016, Grumpy in 2017 and running the unofficial AoA/Pop half, and Dopey in 2018 
And of course, getting on Disboards and then meeting some of YOU!


----------



## SarahDisney

*SAFD*:
Hmm ... this is tough, because while I'm big on overall nostalgia, I don't really get nostalgic about individual moments.

- Finishing the WDW 10K in 2016 ... I was wet and annoyed, but somehow that all magically melted away as I ran towards the finish line of my first 10K
- Watching the snow fall my first time at Be Our Guest (seriously, I was obsessed with that snow)
- Walking through a mostly dark Fantasyland an hour after the park closed (I'm obsessed with the parks at night ... everything is a thousand times more beautiful)

I'm sure I'll think of more, but these are the ones that pop into my head right now.



rteetz said:


> This park is only about two weeks older than I am.



Please stop making me feel old.
(Although I don't remember a WDW before Animal Kingdom because I didn't go until I was 13, and by then AK had been open for almost 2 years ... and I wouldn't even make it to AK until many years later)


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> - Walking through a mostly dark Fantasyland an hour after the park closed (I'm obsessed with the parks at night ... everything is a thousand times more beautiful)



Magic Kingdom after dark is THE BEST.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.



One of my best runDisney memories is the marathon in 2010. I loved running through Epcot in the dark, listening to the background music, the roar of the gas torches, and the rhythmic slapping of thousands of feet. A very peaceful way to begin a marathon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories.


I have so many precious memories of visiting WDW as a kid. I can still vividly remember the feeling of coming back to the room to see our stuffed animals watching TV, brushing their teeth or waiting for us in the window with a note. Such an overused word, but it was truly magical!

I would need to write a trip report from my Princess '17 trip to cover all of our memories. We really had the best time! My first half marathon and first runDisney race was so incredible... and I hate to be cliche, but running down mainstreet and seeing the castle for the first time is truly the best. Also very special was seeing (and hearing!) my husband right before the finish line. He is so supportive and was so excited for me and it means the world... I'll stop gushing now.

And after thinking through these memories... I am even more excited to register for Marathon Weekend!!!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I have so many precious memories of visiting WDW as a kid. I can still vividly remember the feeling of coming back to the room to see our stuffed animals watching TV, brushing their teeth or waiting for us in the window with a note. Such an overused word, but it was truly magical!
> 
> I would need to write a trip report from my Princess '17 trip to cover all of our memories. We really had the best time! My first half marathon and first runDisney race was so incredible... and I hate to be cliche, but running down mainstreet and seeing the castle for the first time is truly the best. Also very special was seeing (and hearing!) my husband right before the finish line. He is so supportive and was so excited for me and it means the world... I'll stop gushing now.
> 
> And after thinking through these memories... I am even more excited to register for Marathon Weekend!!!



There's nothing like running down Main Street, USA.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

1) Our wedding and honeymoon back a little over 10 years ago

2) When I was around 10, we spent Christmas at the Contemporary in the Main Building Overlooking Magic Kingdom.  Everyone had stockings on their door from Mickey when we woke up.  

3) Towards the end of Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon - the women whose nice comment helped pull me out of a 7 mile mental downspin.  Let me know I could finish.  

4) Star Wars Weekends - VIP Package


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> 3) Towards the end of Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon - the women whose nice comment helped pull me out of a 7 mile mental downspin. Let me know I could finish.



I was just talking to someone this morning about the psychological benefit of good spectators. There were more than a few points during the 2017 marathon when I felt just completely exhausted. I would walk, but inevitably, I hear someone shot, "Come on, Cap!" (I was in my Captain America UA top) and it provided such a boost. Like, people are watching me - as Captain American - and I can't let them down.


----------



## ZellyB

We are officially booked for the Beach Club for marathon weekend!  I went back and forth a lot about where we wanted to stay, but ultimately decided we wanted that walking proximity to HS and Epcot again - we are by golly doing DATW on Monday this time!  Not to mention close to HH for the Friday DisMeet.  Still undecided if we want to run the 10k or not, but if not, it will be great spectating that morning instead!  Hey, @SarahDisney !  We'll see you there right?  And @Keels  too?


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> We are officially booked for the Beach Club for marathon weekend!  I went back and forth a lot about where we wanted to stay, but ultimately decided we wanted that walking proximity to HS and Epcot again - we are by golly doing DATW on Monday this time!  Not to mention close to HH for the Friday DisMeet.  Still undecided if we want to run the 10k or not, but if not, it will be great spectating that morning instead!  Hey, @SarahDisney !  We'll see you there right?  And @Keels  too?



Yeeessssssss!!! Beach Club party!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Yeeessssssss!!! Beach Club party!


Totally crashing any beach club party shenanigans! 

As much as my mom wants to claim that she took me to Disneyland as a child (pics of it didn't happen MOM), my first trip to Disneyland was when I was in high school. I had a friend doing a cheer competition there and I went along with her. Things I remember from that trip are meeting Tigger (who was my favorite at the time) and running through the sprinklers in Tomorrowland fully clothed. It was such a great experience. 

But nothing at all will compare to my first runDisney event. 2014 Dumbo Double Dare. Completely untrained. The 10k was literally the happiest race in the world. The Disneyland 10k will always be my favorite race, ever. EVER. I smiled that whole race. Then the next day when I did the Half and wondered what I got myself into and if I was going to die. I did a lot of walking. I finished just under 3 hours. But when I finally crossed that finish line, I cried happy tears, knowing that I could do anything I put my mind to. Those 3 race medals are like my bread and butter of my running life.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Totally crashing any beach club party shenanigans!
> 
> As much as my mom wants to claim that she took me to Disneyland as a child (pics of it didn't happen MOM), my first trip to Disneyland was when I was in high school. I had a friend doing a cheer competition there and I went along with her. Things I remember from that trip are meeting Tigger (who was my favorite at the time) and running through the sprinklers in Tomorrowland fully clothed. It was such a great experience.
> 
> But nothing at all will compare to my first runDisney event. 2014 Dumbo Double Dare. Completely untrained. The 10k was literally the happiest race in the world. The Disneyland 10k will always be my favorite race, ever. EVER. I smiled that whole race. Then the next day when I did the Half and wondered what I got myself into and if I was going to die. I did a lot of walking. I finished just under 3 hours. But when I finally crossed that finish line, I cried happy tears, knowing that I could do anything I put my mind to. Those 3 race medals are like my bread and butter of my running life.



I'll be at the BCVs so please keep it down over on the BC side!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Totally crashing any beach club party shenanigans!



If I end up in a room with two beds, you're welcome to crash on my extra bed if the shenanigans last too late into the night (although my days of late nights are mostly behind me...)


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> If I end up in a room with two beds, you're welcome to crash on my extra bed if the shenanigans last too late into the night (although my days of late nights are mostly behind me...)



Late nights during marathon weekend are like 9:00.


----------



## jennamfeo

croach said:


> Late nights during marathon weekend are like 9:00.


Seriously, what I was thinking. Haha. So you won't have to worry about me keeping you up too late.


----------



## rteetz

So it looks like its probably just going to be me for marathon weekend. I can't swing BC by myself so it will probably be Pop or a moderate with a TA I found. I will definitely come for the shenanigans at BC though!


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Most of my early memories are from DL, not WDW.  We went to DL in the early 70's when I was 4 years old and I still have very vivid memories of riding Dumbo, looking up at the Matterhorn in awe, riding Haunted Mansion and Pirates with my head buried in my dad's shoulder (despite the fact that Mickey Mouse was in the queue for Haunted Mansion so he tried to convince me if Mickey was going on it, it would all be ok...)  Mission to Mars, Adventures through Inner Space... it was all pretty amazing.
My first trip to WDW wasn't until my late 20's.  I went with my girlfriend (soon to be wife).  Three things stood out to me: 
Tower of Terror - I was slowly becoming a Disney theme park fanatic, and this ride blended everything I love about WDI
Illuminations - Reflections of Earth - I was so incredibly moved by the show and the music that I went straight out and bought the CD which also included the magnificent music from Tapestry of Nations.  I still run to this CD on nearly every race.
The resort itself - I was used to Disneyland (pre DLR/DCA) with it's packed in hotels, restaurants and tourist traps surrounding the park.  This was a whole new world to me (no pun intended) that I absolutely fell in love with.  I wish I lived closer!

I only have one runDisney experience - but it was a good one.  I ran in the inaugural Disneyland Half Marathon in 2006.  It was cool being a part of something for the first time, and I loved the (brief) run through the parks, as well as running through the Angels outfield, and along the viaduct where they filmed Grease and T2 (and through the streets of Anaheim passing Mariachi bands and cheerleaders in front of Midas auto shops and Burger King restaurants ). This was just my second half marathon and as I rounded the corner towards the finish line at Downtown Disney I saw my wife with my 3 young kids and I ran up and gave her a quick hug and a kiss before I headed to the finish - and she had tears in her eyes.  After I finished the race I said how much her tears inspired me as I finished... and she said  - oh, I wasn't crying because I saw you - there were some inspiring racers in wheelchairs that had just come through ahead of you...


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> We are officially booked for the Beach Club for marathon weekend!  I went back and forth a lot about where we wanted to stay, but ultimately decided we wanted that walking proximity to HS and Epcot again - we are by golly doing DATW on Monday this time!  Not to mention close to HH for the Friday DisMeet.  Still undecided if we want to run the 10k or not, but if not, it will be great spectating that morning instead!  Hey, @SarahDisney !  We'll see you there right?  And @Keels  too?



Yes! I’m at ...



PCFriar80 said:


> I'll be at the BCVs so please keep it down over on the BC side!



BCV!! Party at my studio!!



croach said:


> Late nights during marathon weekend are like 9:00.



Yeah, something like that ...


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... party at @Keels's BCV room until @PCFriar80 goes to sleep, then we move over to BC and split the party between my room and @ZellyB's room, with the party ending at 9pm so that we can all get up for the races.

Good plan.


----------



## Simba's Girl

*SAFD *(too bad @mankle30 )

Best Disney Memories

Graduation Trip with DH (pre DH) after my college graduation. It was the first time I'd been as an adult and we had a blast. OKW was brandy-new and I've kicked myself many times for not buying on that trip! Probably would've saved some $$$ back then and I like OKW pretty good.

DD1's first trip...18.5 years ago-she was walking on the fiber-optic lights outside of Innoventions (the one on the side where Soarin' is now) It was adorable...in fact I think I got a pic of her doing it again 2018 Marathon weekend. 

Being pregnant with DD3 and not giving a poop about riding certain rollercoasters with older DDs. I'm pretty sure that's the same trip that FIL got nicknamed "the pusher" for pushing the stroller around. *please note: my pregnancy was super normal and any signs otherwise I wouldn't have done it. Today I'm happy she's at school after being home on vacation last week. She's a pain in the butt 11 year old but I'm pretty sure it's not because of me riding rollercoasters at Disney while I was pregnant with her. YMMV though.

August 2013 trip when we arrived at MK on travel day later in the evening. DD1 and DH went back to the room and DDs 2&3 stayed with me and finished some rides. The best part was when we rode BTMRR while Wishes (more than once I think) was going on and as we were walking out of the park and under the train station BOTH DDs telling me that that was the most magical moment ever. And it was.

Run Disney Memories

Marathon Weekend 2018 was the only runDisney event we've attended. It was DH's first marathon. I ran the 10K with DD3 (same one as above LOL). I LOVED spectating the marathon-so much fun!!! It was the most well organized event we've been to. By far my favorite memory from that weekend was when we were on a mission to see DH finish (we saw him at BC, where we stayed) and after we got through England hearing Go The Distance on the loudspeakers...so many feels. I thought it was so cool to run through Epcot in the dark myself. We had an amazing time last Marathon weekend-it was by far my favorite trip and we've been on more than I care to count right now.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> So ... party at @Keels's BCV room until @PCFriar80 goes to sleep, then we move over to BC and split the party between my room and @ZellyB's room, with the party ending at 9pm so that we can all get up for the races.
> 
> Good plan.



It's epic!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I will definitely come for the shenanigans at BC though!


I'm crashing the party too!
After hesitating to book DVC (you don't know how many times I was up to the "Confirm" page and would cancel the booking) until I registered cause what if Marathon Weekend gets cancelled or they change the dates, etc... I went ahead and booked it this morning. Staying at SSR but hoping to switch to BWV at the 7 month mark.


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess KP said:


> I'm crashing the party too!
> After hesitating to book DVC (you don't know how many times I was up to the "Confirm" page and would cancel the booking) until I registered cause what if Marathon Weekend gets cancelled or they change the dates, etc... I went ahead and booked it this morning. Staying at SSR but hoping to switch to BWV at the 7 month mark.



If you get BWV you'll be right across the lake - come on over!


----------



## ChipNDale86

My favorite WDW memory is also probably my favorite RunDisney memory and that's finishing the marathon at the end of Dopey this past January. It was my 6th marathon and I've tried to break 4 hours at each and every marathon I've run and have come very close (PR is 4:00:15) but I'm still yet to do it. I had a TERRIBLE marathon that November where everything went wrong; I was sick the whole week before, it was 22 degrees at the start and never warmed up, I started out too fast and burned up too much energy and finished at 4:19:xx. I was devastated. I had trained harder than I had ever before and that was supposed to be the race I finally broke 4-hours. Fast forward to the WDW marathon, I stopped for 8 pictures on the course and finished at 4:00:23. You think I would have been devastated of yet again being so close but I was so extremely happy and don't regret stopping for a single one of those pictures. I went into that race with 0 expectations because I knew I would be tired from the 3 previous races and I honestly have never felt better during a marathon. When I saw the 25th anniversary I started crying a few happy tears cause I was so overwhelmed and proud of myself for bouncing back from such a terrible race just 2 months before. That race has really motivated me to keep pushing and training even harder and looking forward to when I finally break 4 hours which WILL HAPPEN this fall!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I'm crashing the party too!
> After hesitating to book DVC (you don't know how many times I was up to the "Confirm" page and would cancel the booking) until I registered cause what if Marathon Weekend gets cancelled or they change the dates, etc... I went ahead and booked it this morning. Staying at SSR but hoping to switch to BWV at the 7 month mark.


I’m debating between CBR and Pop right now. Both are pretty good prices and I know CBR will still have construction in January.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I’m debating between CBR and Pop right now. Both are pretty good prices and I know CBR will still have construction in January.



I vote Pop. Pop is awesome.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I vote Pop. Pop is awesome.


I’m staying there in November for Wine and Dine. I do like it but am interested to try CBR too. Some of the dining and main area construction should be done by then too.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I’m staying there in November for Wine and Dine. I do like it but am interested to try CBR too. Some of the dining and main area construction should be done by then too.


I say go for the cheaper option...use the money you save on California Grill.


----------



## SarahDisney

I should probably mention that I'm basically an antisocial hermit, so while I'm all excited about the party and meetup plans ... expect me to be sitting in a corner crying the whole time.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> I should probably mention that I'm basically an antisocial hermit, so while I'm all excited about the party and meetup plans ... expect me to be sitting in a corner crying the whole time.



This made me LOL.  We'll drag your little hermit self out of your shell.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> BCV!! Party at my studio!!


I bought some Lemon+Lime Nuun with you in mind yesterday. I wanted to try the Nuun-arita and if it's good, I am going to make sure I have minis of tequila in my gear bag for after the 5k or 10k to make one. Hydration + Electrolytes + Booze = 



SarahDisney said:


> I should probably mention that I'm basically an antisocial hermit, so while I'm all excited about the party and meetup plans ... expect me to be sitting in a corner crying the whole time.


Oh yeah, me too. I am all talk. If I do crash the Beach Club, you will find me hiding behind my phone.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I say go for the cheaper option...use the money you save on California Grill.


Good plan!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Oh yeah, me too. I am all talk. If I do crash the Beach Club, you will find me hiding behind my phone.



Maybe we can have a DISMeet where we all sit in the same room with our smartphones and have a conversation on the boards...


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe we can have a DISMeet where we all sit in the same room with our smartphones and have a conversation on the boards...


I am wayyyyyy into that.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe we can have a DISMeet where we all sit in the same room with our smartphones and have a conversation on the boards...


I don't own a smartphone or a cellphone for that matter so you're gonna have to converse with me the old fashion way....smoke signals...


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> I don't own a smartphone or a cellphone for that matter so you're gonna have to converse with me the old fashion way....smoke signals...


Wait what?! 

That’s actually really interesting.


----------



## mrsg00fy

The lovely @Keels has a way of pulling us introverts out of our shells. Just show up. The comraderie is wonderful.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I bought some Lemon+Lime Nuun with you in mind yesterday. I wanted to try the Nuun-arita and if it's good, I am going to make sure I have minis of tequila in my gear bag for after the 5k or 10k to make one. Hydration + Electrolytes + Booze =



I like to mix the Cherry Limeade Energy Nuun with a mini bottle of Tito's ... it's like a good-for-you Red Bull and Vodka!


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> The lovely @Keels has a way of pulling us introverts out of our shells. Just show up. The comraderie is wonderful.



Or something like that ... 

All you introverts - I'm the shyest one out of all of y'all!!


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> I should probably mention that I'm basically an antisocial hermit, so while I'm all excited about the party and meetup plans ... expect me to be sitting in a corner crying the whole time.





jennamfeo said:


> I bought some Lemon+Lime Nuun with you in mind yesterday. I wanted to try the Nuun-arita and if it's good, I am going to make sure I have minis of tequila in my gear bag for after the 5k or 10k to make one. Hydration + Electrolytes + Booze =
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, me too. I am all talk. If I do crash the Beach Club, you will find me hiding behind my phone.



I am very shy, but I went to the Star Wars meet up and had a great time.  Everyone was very very nice. 

I am staying at the Swan in continuation of my boycott of Disney resorts due to their parking fees.  I will definitely be at the meetup and DATW on Monday that starts in Mexico.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> I don't own a smartphone or a cellphone for that matter so you're gonna have to converse with me the old fashion way....smoke signals...



You and I are probably going to be off in a corner watching the Rangers game anyway, so you can use my phone.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> You and I are probably going to be off in a corner watching the Rangers game anyway, so you can use my phone.


Good point.


----------



## jennamfeo

I’m actually really excited to hear everyone’s accents.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> I’m debating between CBR and Pop right now. Both are pretty good prices and I know CBR will still have construction in January.


We're leaning toward trying Pop for the first time- the refurbished rooms seem to be interesting me more than Coronado at the moment. If we do, we can bus-pool over to the BWV party.


----------



## cavepig

I am shy but then I feel the need to fill in silence so then just start talking about random stuff so maybe I'm not shy, I really have no idea anymore, but I could crash in and feel the silence void with complete nonsense!  But I usually forget meet ups because I'm on rides, so much to do.

But, I was looking at last years stuff and looks like we booked Southwest going out May 18 & coming back on June 22.   Anyone know or look when they open their next booking window? Flights may be booked before races, ha that's funny.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I’m debating between CBR and Pop right now. Both are pretty good prices and I know CBR will still have construction in January.



Never stayed at Pop, but CBR is my least favorite moderate. Depending on the “island” you end up on it could be quite a trek to the food court. Not necessarily the best for a race weekend.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Never stayed at Pop, but CBR is my least favorite moderate. Depending on the “island” you end up on it could be quite a trek to the food court. Not necessarily the best for a race weekend.


Yeah most of the moderates are spread out. They do have renovated rooms and will have some other renovated areas. That and the price is why I am considering it but I will likely go with Pop.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I went to the meet up and I don't like people but I like most Run Disney people.  Luckily those people get my sarcasm.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I went to the meet up and I don't like people but I like most Run Disney people.  Luckily those people get my sarcasm.



Also, #FroseAllDay ...


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> I went to the meet up and I don't like people but I like most Run Disney people.  Luckily those people get my sarcasm.


Ha, this is great!  I love sarcasm! 

Yeah, Most Run Disney people are great & make great random conversation & Disboard runners are the best when you call out their username like a crazy person    I will say though that some Run Disney people (not here) rub me slightly wrong with their always have to be in the limelight shots even if they mash people (had that happen) or just some obnoxious behavior at times, like they own the races personally. 


and I totally have an outfit idea for Jan, is it too early!?


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> and I totally have an outfit idea for Jan, is it too early!?



Nope. We discussed a group idea at the meet-up on Saturday!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Nope. We discussed a group idea at the meet-up on Saturday!


Any hints? 

I still need to decide what I am doing for Wine and Dine....


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> Nope. We discussed a group idea at the meet-up on Saturday!


Good to know!  Group idea you need to share....


----------



## Bree

I’m in the minority.  I dislike POP and like CBR.

As for the meet up.  Don’t be like me and wear your dinner clothes cuz you are being too lazy to change.  I was way overdressed even though I threw my wet hair back in a bun and wore flip flops with my dress.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Any hints?
> 
> I still need to decide what I am doing for Wine and Dine....





cavepig said:


> Good to know!  Group idea you need to share....



We talked about doing SSE characters for the Half!


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I’m in the minority.  I dislike POP and like CBR.
> 
> As for the meet up.  Don’t be like me and wear your dinner clothes cuz you are being too lazy to change.  I was way overdressed even though I threw my wet hair back in a bun and wore flip flops with my dress.



You looked super pretty, though!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> We talked about doing SSE characters for the Half!


I would totally be in if you need another!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I would totally be in if you need another!



Everyone is welcome! I can start making a list, and it can be first-come, first-choice ... except for Go-Go Boots Scientist. We're probably going to have to draw straws for that one.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Everyone is welcome! I can start making a list, and it can be first-come, first-choice ... except for Go-Go Boots Scientist. We're probably going to have to draw straws for that one.


I figured that one would be out. 

I could be the paper boy even though his back is to us.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I figured that one would be out.
> 
> I could be the paper boy even though his back is to us.



I thought about the paper boy or the little girl in her jammies or Steve Jobs. So many options!

I think @mrsg00fy is going to be the Queen of Egypt! She went and rode it today for research purposes!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> I’m in the minority.  I dislike POP and like CBR.
> 
> As for the meet up.  Don’t be like me and wear your dinner clothes cuz you are being too lazy to change.  I was way overdressed even though I threw my wet hair back in a bun and wore flip flops with my dress.



It’s ok - I’m in the minority with you.  I don’t like values.  I’ve stayed in them before but I rather stay off site than a value.  

Hope your dinner was good!  I didn’t find you overdressed.  I was underdressed for Yachtsman with my good and evil whirly balls.  



Keels said:


> Also, #FroseAllDay ...



Yup!  Although today I’m drinking Strongbow Minis.  My husband doesn’t want wine (lame!)


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> We talked about doing SSE characters for the Half!


Oh, Love it!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Hope your dinner was good! I didn’t find you overdressed. I was underdressed for Yachtsman with my good and evil whirly balls.



Good & Bad Whirly Balls ... Good & Bad.


----------



## Smilelea

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe we can have a DISMeet where we all sit in the same room with our smartphones and have a conversation on the boards...



 I just laughed so loud I made my kids jump!
I'm terrible at small talk but, if I can, I'll stop by. I love meeting new people and I have certainly been entertained on here.


----------



## Smilelea

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe we can have a DISMeet where we all sit in the same room with our smartphones and have a conversation on the boards...



I just laughed so loud I made my kids jump!
I'm terrible at small talk, but if I can, I'll stop by. I love meeting new people and I have certainly been entertained on here.

I'm so sorry. My Disboards is being glitchy. I think my post posted twice and I don't know why.  I'm getting off here before I do more damage.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Good & Bad Whirly Balls ... Good & Bad.



#FroseAllDay!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> #FroseAllDay!



I SEE WHAT YOU'RE DOING HERE AND I LIKE IT.

BTW - did you tell @croach you'll be at his November meet-up?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I SEE WHAT YOU'RE DOING HERE AND I LIKE IT.
> 
> BTW - did you tell @croach you'll be at his November meet-up?



I was working on my expensive visit to La Cava for my Dining Report since Gantu is finally napping but now done!  Back to responding to people then posting that.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Everyone is welcome! I can start making a list, and it can be first-come, first-choice ... except for Go-Go Boots Scientist. We're probably going to have to draw straws for that one.



She’s just a scientist. No need to stereotype her as a go-go boots scientist.


----------



## rteetz

I think I have settled on Goofy but of course I could change again before registration.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> She’s just a scientist. No need to stereotype her as a go-go boots scientist.



Where's my eyeroll emoji.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> and I totally have an outfit idea for Jan, is it too early!?



Um ... I already have my entire marathon outfit (well, the shirt is TBD, but I do have one option currently available)



Keels said:


> Everyone is welcome! I can start making a list, and it can be first-come, first-choice ... except for Go-Go Boots Scientist. We're probably going to have to draw straws for that one.



If only I was running the half...
(Although I dont think I've ever run in heels or in boots, and definitely not in boots with heels... unless we count running to catch a bus)


----------



## tidefan

Bree said:


> I am very shy, but I went to the Star Wars meet up and had a great time.  Everyone was very very nice.
> 
> I am staying at the Swan in continuation of my boycott of Disney resorts due to their parking fees.  I will definitely be at the meetup and DATW on Monday that starts in Mexico.


Doesn't the Swan charge for parking as well???  Just sayin'...


----------



## Bree

tidefan said:


> Doesn't the Swan charge for parking as well???  Just sayin'...



Yes they do, but they always have.  I’m just tired of Disney’s nickel and diming, money grabs and continuous price increases. The parking fee put me over the edge.  I just stayed at the Swan for less than $200 per night. That’s with the room rate, all taxes, resort fee and parking fee. I’ve got the same deal at Dolphin for Wine & Dine and the Swan for Marathon Weekend.  I’m local so I only stay onsite for races.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I think I have settled on Goofy but of course I could change again before registration.


and the greatest mystery is when will registration open ?   ...but we're Goofy too.  I can't back out now as my sister-in-law is going to do the half and excited to not be alone before the start.



SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I already have my entire marathon outfit (well, the shirt is TBD, but I do have one option currently available)
> 
> If only I was running the half...
> (Although I dont think I've ever run in heels or in boots, and definitely not in boots with heels... unless we count running to catch a bus)


 I'll probably sew my outfits as an excuse for more clothes, which if I was half smart I would do when it's warm enough to test outside this summer so really early planning is good.  


As for running in heels or boots, um no, but I saw all these records broke at the London marathon Sunday for crazy outfits & one was fastest in ski boots, crazy http://running.competitor.com/2018/04/news/new-guinness-world-records-at-london-marathon_170461


----------



## Dis5150

I just requested a quote for BC, BW or YC. Of course I have no money, lol but need to know how much I do need. The agency I requested thru has a special cheer package for Marathon weekend with very good prices (I think)!


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> Yes they do, but they always have.  I’m just tired of Disney’s nickel and diming, money grabs and continuous price increases. The parking fee put me over the edge.  I just stayed at the Swan for less than $200 per night. That’s with the room rate, all taxes, resort fee and parking fee. I’ve got the same deal at Dolphin for Wine & Dine and the Swan for Marathon Weekend.  I’m local so I only stay onsite for races.



Can I ask where you found those rates? I am getting much, much higher...


----------



## tidefan

Bree said:


> Yes they do, but they always have.  I’m just tired of Disney’s nickel and diming, money grabs and continuous price increases. The parking fee put me over the edge.  I just stayed at the Swan for less than $200 per night. That’s with the room rate, all taxes, resort fee and parking fee. I’ve got the same deal at Dolphin for Wine & Dine and the Swan for Marathon Weekend.  I’m local so I only stay onsite for races.


I was being a little facecious 

I agree about the parking.  Why not just raise the room rates by $10-$20?  (sort of like how Southwest Air doesn't "charge" for bags, but their price may be $20-$25 higher...).  Thankfully, parking is part of DVC dues, so we won't feel it, however, we are about done with the dining plan...


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask where you found those rates? I am getting much, much higher...


There was a Hotwire deal that was going but it was blind booking so you couldn’t specifically select the swan or dolphin but the area it was in and wouldn’t find out you officially got it until you paid.


----------



## cavepig

tidefan said:


> I was being a little facecious
> 
> I agree about the parking.  Why not just raise the room rates by $10-$20?  (sort of like how Southwest Air doesn't "charge" for bags, but their price may be $20-$25 higher...).  Thankfully, parking is part of DVC dues, so we won't feel it, however, we are about done with the dining plan...


but, I don't have a car to park so I'm glad they aren't raising room rates for it   But then they rcould have just aised rates and not mention why & I wouldn't be the wiser.


----------



## ZellyB

No Disboards group costume for the full?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

tidefan said:


> I was being a little facecious
> 
> I agree about the parking.  Why not just raise the room rates by $10-$20?  (sort of like how Southwest Air doesn't "charge" for bags, but their price may be $20-$25 higher...).  Thankfully, parking is part of DVC dues, so we won't feel it, however, we are about done with the dining plan...



Tables in Wonderland is the way to go!  Alcohol is included and if you want a meal of appetizers, you are all set plus no forced dessert!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> No Disboards group costume for the full?


I’m in for doing whatever!


----------



## Bree

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask where you found those rates? I am getting much, much higher...





rteetz said:


> There was a Hotwire deal that was going but it was blind booking so you couldn’t specifically select the swan or dolphin but the area it was in and wouldn’t find out you officially got it until you paid.



Yup, it was a Hotwire deal.  Not sure if it’s still going on though. The folks over on the resorts board are really savvy and provided instructions to make sure you got the S&D via their blind booking.


----------



## SarahDisney

My father is talking about coming down for the marathon. Which is very nice, but ... I wanted this to be a Sarah trip, and as much as my parents will say that I dont have to entertain them ... I'm going to feel like I have to entertain them. Which means no 4 parks on Sunday and no DATW on Monday.
Yeah ...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> No Disboards group costume for the full?


This sounds fun! It'd be fun to be able to identify dis-friends on course! 



SarahDisney said:


> My father is talking about coming down for the marathon. Which is very nice, but ... I wanted this to be a Sarah trip, and as much as my parents will say that I dont have to entertain them ... I'm going to feel like I have to entertain them. Which means no 4 parks on Sunday and no DATW on Monday.
> Yeah ...


Oh boy... this is tricky. I feel like managing expectations early and often will be key. But also really cool to have support!


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> My father is talking about coming down for the marathon. Which is very nice, but ... I wanted this to be a Sarah trip, and as much as my parents will say that I dont have to entertain them ... I'm going to feel like I have to entertain them. Which means no 4 parks on Sunday and no DATW on Monday.
> Yeah ...



Always easier said than done but explain now that you’ve already got plans in place for those days. Maybe he’s coming bc he thinks you’ll be rolling solo and this will make him feel better about not coming. Or maybe he just wants to go Disney. 

Of course he can always come to DATW too.


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> Of course he can always come to DATW too.



Yeah ... no.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Just throwing this out here — I have a small  crafting business where I make custom shirts (among things).  I would be willing to make shirts for DATW, team costumes, etc. Not  trying to sell anything or promote my business! I’m willing to  do these at cost of supplies. Just a thought.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> My father is talking about coming down for the marathon. Which is very nice, but ... I wanted this to be a Sarah trip, and as much as my parents will say that I dont have to entertain them ... I'm going to feel like I have to entertain them. Which means no 4 parks on Sunday and no DATW on Monday.
> Yeah ...


UGH. That sounds like something my parents would do and I am so over entertaining my parents on Disney trips. I say you do your best to talk them out of it haha. Good luck!!!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> No Disboards group costume for the full?



I can probably come up with something, or at least shirts ...

Or maybe you should just do Goofy.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm just gonna pick 4 people from the boards and dress up like one of them for each race.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> My father is talking about coming down for the marathon. Which is very nice, but ... I wanted this to be a Sarah trip, and as much as my parents will say that I dont have to entertain them ... I'm going to feel like I have to entertain them. Which means no 4 parks on Sunday and no DATW on Monday.
> Yeah ...



That’s tough, but start hinting at the ground rules now for things like nutrition, rest and recovery.  I’d also tell them your itinerary for your 4 parks plan.  Not this is what I’m thinking, but this is what I’m doing and you are free to tag along. Just be super upbeat and really excited about it, but make it sound stressful and tiring at the same time.  You also have “snack” around the world with a group of lovely like minded runners and a lunch reservation on Monday, but you can meet up with them for dinner. You have to get them second guessing themselves if it’s a good idea or not.

ETA:  This art form works on parents, in laws, children and spouses.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Of course he can always come to DATW too.



Nobody’s parents need to be around that ... except Scotty2Hottie’s ...


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I can probably come up with something, or at least shirts ...
> 
> Or maybe you should just do Goofy.



I'm not listening!  LALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm not listening!  LALALALALALALALALALALA


But bling!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I'm not listening!  LALALALALALALALALALALA



Oh, just give me some time and we’ll get this ALL figured out ...


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> No Disboards group costume for the full?



I’m planning on going as Mr. Incredible for the full. Anyone is welcome to join. 

I have thought for a while now that it’d be cool to have a runDisney all-star logo and shirt.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> I'm just gonna pick 4 people from the boards and dress up like one of them for each race.



This would be hysterical!


----------



## Philo2020

Late as usual but for SAFD - Best Memories.

There are so many great ones but the one I will never forget is the look on both my daughters faces when they met a "real" princess for the 1st time.  The joy, happiness and amazement was incredible, I'll never forget it.

For Run Disney, I only have the 2018 Goofy under my belt but running down Main Street USA and seeing the Castle lit up was truly awesome!  I never thought I would do another marathon but those kind of experiences have me ready to sign up for Dopey next year.

On a side note, I have read many comments about TA's for booking hotels and have seen many opinions.  Are there specific ones that are known to be good, reliable options?  I am sure there is not a consensus "best" but a few options would be great .


----------



## croach

Philo2020 said:


> Late as usual but for SAFD - Best Memories.
> 
> There are so many great ones but the one I will never forget is the look on both my daughters faces when they met a "real" princess for the 1st time.  The joy, happiness and amazement was incredible, I'll never forget it.
> 
> For Run Disney, I only have the 2018 Goofy under my belt but running down Main Street USA and seeing the Castle lit up was truly awesome!  I never thought I would do another marathon but those kind of experiences have me ready to sign up for Dopey next year.
> 
> On a side note, I have read many comments about TA's for booking hotels and have seen many opinions.  Are there specific ones that are known to be good, reliable options?  I am sure there is not a consensus "best" but a few options would be great .



I use Mouse Fan Travel/MEI. They only do rooms and from what I can tell have pretty good rates. Never had any problems with them at all.


----------



## rteetz

Philo2020 said:


> On a side note, I have read many comments about TA's for booking hotels and have seen many opinions. Are there specific ones that are known to be good, reliable options? I am sure there is not a consensus "best" but a few options would be great .


There are tons out there. runDisney has a set list of TAs they partner with for bibs but you can also book room only through them most of the time. The Disboards is sponsored by a major travel agency itself. There are other travel agencies that have room blocks for marathon weekend as well. Now if you don't use someone with a room block you do have to wait until Disney releases its 2019 dates this summer. Otherwise you can call Disney and book a room only reservation right now on your own.


----------



## Philo2020

croach said:


> I use Mouse Fan Travel/MEI. They only do rooms and from what I can tell have pretty good rates. Never had any problems with them at all.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Philo2020

rteetz said:


> There are tons out there. runDisney has a set list of TAs they partner with for bibs but you can also book room only through them most of the time. The Disboards is sponsored by a major travel agency itself. There are other travel agencies that have room blocks for marathon weekend as well. Now if you don't use someone with a room block you do have to wait until Disney releases its 2019 dates this summer. Otherwise you can call Disney and book a room only reservation right now on your own.



Thank you!  As a follow up have you seen much a difference in price booking direct with Disney compared to using a TA?  I know these are simple questions, I am a heavy traveler but have never really used a TA so it's all new to me so thank you for the help.


----------



## rteetz

Philo2020 said:


> Thank you!  As a follow up have you seen much a difference in price booking direct with Disney compared to using a TA?  I know these are simple questions, I am a heavy traveler but have never really used a TA so it's all new to me so thank you for the help.


Unless a TA has a room block there is no pricing difference between Disney and using a TA. Rooms blocks usually include discounted rooms.


----------



## croach

Philo2020 said:


> Thank you!  As a follow up have you seen much a difference in price booking direct with Disney compared to using a TA?  I know these are simple questions, I am a heavy traveler but have never really used a TA so it's all new to me so thank you for the help.



If you want to PM me, I’m happy to give you the prices I know of and you can compare.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> Nobody’s parents need to be around that ... except Scotty2Hottie’s ...



Hey! @LikelyLynae doesnt mind having me along!


----------



## jennamfeo

@Dis5150:


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic this weekend, so for this edition of Sundays are for Disney, give me some of your best Walt Disney World and runDisney memories. No limit on how many memories or how many times you post, we need something to sustain us for the next six weeks until registration details are announced.
> 
> A few of mine:
> - The 2017 marathon, especially running down Main Street, USA and seeing my wife and daughter at the finish line.
> - My first trip with my wife and two oldest daughters in 2012, especially when they referred to Mickey's Philharmagic as "fill up on magic." But also just introducing them to Disney World.
> - Kicking off our 2014 trip with dinner at Ohana (first time), which was punctuated with Wishes!
> - Seeing my youngest daughter meet Anna and Elsa.
> - Watching IllumiNations for the first time; the day of the marathon, no less.
> - The looks on my girls' faces when we did the Princess Fairy Tale Breakfast to kick off our first trip and they saw all the princesses up close.
> - "Quiet" nights in Magic Kingdom after the fireworks - no waits on rides and great photo opps.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more as the week goes on...looking forward to reading all of yours! Have a good week, gang.



Let’s see ...

- Easter Parade 1997. It was my first televised Easter parade performance in a featured face role and I was on TV for a solid 90 seconds (this was back when the parade was live and not pre-taped). All of my family back in Texas had never seen me perform at Disney and it was cool that they all got to see me on TV.

- In April 2010, I was a “Dream Ticket” winner of the day at the American Idol Experience at DHS. Of course, I was out of the age range for eligibility by less than a week (I was in town for my birthday). It was my third time trying and the first time I made it to the Final Show of the day. Bonus points to anyone who guesses my winning song ...

- Performing six days a week in the Remember the Magic Parade and then SpectroMagic were the highlights of my life. Opening MSEP again at MK in 1999 was amazing ... I still have my Opening Day cast jacket. After I left Disney for jobs in the real world, and moved away from Orlando, it was always real hard for me to go back to see Spectro - I’d always get real sad. Now that it’s gone for forever, I wish I’d seen it more. I can still do a flawless, full-out butterfly routine though.

- As for running, obviously finishing my first marathon in 2016 (and my first Dopey) with my bestie by my side all the way. It was also the only race my Dad saw me finish. Needless to say, running past those bleachers this past weekend was definitely bittersweet for me. Not real sure how I’ll feel come January ...

- DATW. It’s always fun, but it was pretty dang epic this past January - so much fun with the crazy crew of DISers. I can’t wait to do it all again next year! #ThankYouPhoenicians

Anyway. Those are some random thoughts off the top of my head ... I’m sure I’ll have more from my time working there, if anyone is remotely interested.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I can still do a flawless, full-out butterfly routine though


I'd like to see that!


Keels said:


> - As for running, obviously finishing my first marathon in 2016 (and my first Dopey) with my bestie by my side all the way. It was also the only race my Dad saw me finish. Needless to say, running past those bleachers this past weekend was definitely bittersweet for me. Not real sure how I’ll feel come January ...


----------



## JClimacus

Philo2020 said:


> Late as usual but for SAFD - Best Memories.
> 
> There are so many great ones but the one I will never forget is the look on both my daughters faces when they met a "real" princess for the 1st time.  The joy, happiness and amazement was incredible, I'll never forget it.
> 
> For Run Disney, I only have the 2018 Goofy under my belt but running down Main Street USA and seeing the Castle lit up was truly awesome!  I never thought I would do another marathon but those kind of experiences have me ready to sign up for Dopey next year.
> 
> On a side note, I have read many comments about TA's for booking hotels and have seen many opinions.  Are there specific ones that are known to be good, reliable options?  I am sure there is not a consensus "best" but a few options would be great .



I also used MEI Travel/MouseFan travel for Marathon Weekend this past winter. We had a major storm in Boston preventing us from getting to Orlando, and MEI travel refunded everything - park tickets, resort reservations, everything. Didn't cost me a nickel. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## JM735

rteetz said:


> I’m staying there in November for Wine and Dine. I do like it but am interested to try CBR too. Some of the dining and main area construction should be done by then too.



Late to this discussion (pretend to be surprised!)...

I've stayed at CBR twice this year and enjoyed it - but I like seeing the construction progress so I may be an anomaly.  And as you said, the main building is supposed to be open this summer so that should make it better than the current tent restaurant and food truck options.  Also, there is a new counter service restaurant near the Trinidad pool that was very good.


----------



## JM735

Bree said:


> I am very shy, but I went to the Star Wars meet up and had a great time.  Everyone was very very nice.



I'm typically a shy person as well, but for me a drink or two reduces that.  Saturday, however, as the bartenders seemed to be making the drinks stronger as the meet up progressed, I may have texted @DreamRunner1 that I was unlikely to remember our Spice Road Table dinner that night.  In reality I remember being there but not quite sure what I had to eat.

But I digress...  The meet up was so much fun.



Bree said:


> I’m in the minority.  I dislike POP and like CBR.
> 
> As for the meet up.  Don’t be like me and wear your dinner clothes cuz you are being too lazy to change.  I was way overdressed even though I threw my wet hair back in a bun and wore flip flops with my dress.



You were not overdressed, you looked great.


----------



## JM735

SAFD:

Like others, there are many.  Taking countless trips with family was always fun, but one of the best was introducing my other half to Disney and having him embrace it and enjoy all things Disney as much as I do.  Joining DVC was a major milestone.  Visiting pandora and riding FoP for the first time was beyond words - I believe it displays the things Disney is capable of doing. The fireworks shows always hit me too, especially Illuminations.

For runDsiney, I've only run three marathons and all of them have been at Disney.  Hitting all four parks in one run is indescribable.  But my favorite one was the second - I felt I had trained well and ran my race, plus it was my first Dopey.


----------



## Keels

JM735 said:


> I'm typically a shy person as well, but for me a drink or two reduces that. Saturday, however, as the bartenders seemed to be making the drinks stronger as the meet up progressed, I may have texted @DreamRunner1 that I was unlikely to remember our Spice Road Table dinner that night. In reality I remember being there but not quite sure what I had to eat.



That's ANOTHER reason why I keep going back to Hurricane Hannah's for meet-ups ... my gals behind the bar really know how to keep the party going with their cocktails!


----------



## KingLlama

So where was the Star Wars meet-up?

I was chilling at Nomad Lounge around lunchtime and thought I saw a group of runners having a post-race drink, but I wasn't sure if it was this bunch or not, and I didn't want to wander up to the group and say "Ummm, I'm a llama....errr.....run.....errr.....race.....out."


----------



## Bree

KingLlama said:


> So where was the Star Wars meet-up?
> 
> I was chilling at Nomad Lounge around lunchtime and thought I saw a group of runners having a post-race drink, but I wasn't sure if it was this bunch or not, and I didn't want to wander up to the group and say "Ummm, I'm a llama....errr.....run.....errr.....race.....out."



The official meet up was 2pm Saturday at Beach Club’s pool bar Hurricane Hannah’s. 

I’m not sure about Nomad Lounge.


----------



## KingLlama

Bree said:


> The official meet up was 2pm Saturday at Beach Club’s pool bar Hurricane Hannah’s.
> 
> I’m not sure about Nomad Lounge.



Whew. Thank goodness I didn't make a fool of myself, then.*



*Moreso than I usually do.


----------



## Keels

KingLlama said:


> So where was the Star Wars meet-up?
> 
> I was chilling at Nomad Lounge around lunchtime and thought I saw a group of runners having a post-race drink, but I wasn't sure if it was this bunch or not, and I didn't want to wander up to the group and say "Ummm, I'm a llama....errr.....run.....errr.....race.....out."



I think that was the #notTRD meetup from Facebook. They usually do their meets at Nomad.


----------



## lhermiston

Good evening, runDisney all-stars!

I'm coming at you a little early this weekend since I have to get up SUPER early tomorrow and go run some dang race. I'm sure it's Sunday somewhere in the world, so on with the show...

This week's Sundays are for Disney question is what are your bucket list races? Assume you could qualify, get picked in the lottery, etc. If you could run ANY race, which would you choose?

Aside from Dopey (which I told my parents about tonight and they looked at me like I was crazy), my bucket list races are the Chicago, New York, Las Vegas and Marine Corps (Washington, D.C.) marathons. I'm pretty sure the National Parks have a half marathon series, too. Doing a half in a National Park would be pretty great.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney question is what are your bucket list races? Assume you could qualify, get picked in the lottery, etc. If you could run ANY race, which would you choose?


Boston, Chicago, New York. I don’t have a large ambition to do races overseas but that would be nice too. I’d also like to do marine corps someday too.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: (the abbreviation works on Saturdays too!)
The only two specific races that are on my bucket list are RnR Vegas and Jerusalem Half Marathon.

Other than that, there are definitely places where I'd like to run a race, but I don't have a specific race in mind ... Disneyland (okay, there I want to run all the races), Philly, Baltimore, Boston, maybe Chicago.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD: Disneyland Paris!  Will fix this in 2019.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I really need to keep up better over here. 

My favorite memories are seeing my kiddos experience Disney for the first time. And in January, even though the kiddos are getting older and too cool for characters, seeing my youngest open up with the characters was really fun to see. As for run Disney, January was my first and I loved it all. Epcot, Main Street, characters, running with my brother, my whole family at the finish line for my first half marathon. Can't wait to run my first marathon this year!

I'm pretty shy too so I'm in for the meet up and everyone being on their phones. 

I don't really have any bucket list races. I'm still pretty new to running so I would say Disney and it being my first marathon ever.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Boston and London are my top picks.  History for the former and I love the latter. Berlin and Paris would be my 2nd tier of choices.


----------



## cavepig

Bucket List - Boston, then I guess Chicago & New York, it's not something I've put much thought into I guess. 
I don't have much desire to run overseas, Disneyland Paris would be way cool, since the whole plane ride just would wreck me I'm sure.


----------



## jmasgat

Bucket list: Hmmmm.  I think an overseas race would be good.  Berlin, London, Medoc (if I decided to keep running marathons). Beyond that distance, I would need to think more. I'm trying to transition from "competitive" racer to "recreational" racer, so finding a race in a new travel destination would be good.



lhermiston said:


> I'm pretty sure the National Parks have a half marathon series, too. Doing a half in a National Park would be pretty great.



There is a series, but they run outside of the parks. I know people who have done one or two.


----------



## pluto377

The only thing left on my bucket list is Dopey.  Hoping 2019 is the year!  I've already done NY and Marine Corps and I don't really have any interest in other marathons anymore.  After Dopey I'll probably start setting time goals.


----------



## ChipNDale86

In order: Boston, NYC, Tokyo, London


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney question is what are your bucket list races? Assume you could qualify, get picked in the lottery, etc. If you could run ANY race, which would you choose?



Is it okay if it's an already completed bucket list item?  My one and only marathon was the 2010 Disney Marathon [I guess that makes it an ice bucket list item].  I'm back to my happy self  with running 1/2 marathons or lesser.....

Hope you had a great race today!


----------



## bevcgg

Bucket List races- other than Dopey
Less about distance goals more about the locations

Castaway Cay 5K (coming in June!)
All the new Disneyland Races- 2020/2021- fingers crossed!
Great Wall Half- accidentally promised my daughter we would do this together (ugh!)
Disney Hong Kong races
Cocoa Beach Half- love the Jeanie bottle!
Rock N Roll Vegas- half at night on the strip
Cherry Blossom 10 miler -DC
Monument Ave 10K- Richmond Va
Flying Pirate Half & First Flight 5K- OBX North Carolina
The last three are places where I have lived before and thus being able to go back for a race would be extra special.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney question is what are your bucket list races? Assume you could qualify, get picked in the lottery, etc. If you could run ANY race, which would you choose?



Kona, closely followed by Boston and IM Western Australia.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: Dopey is on my immediate list. I really want to do the Peachtree one day (that was the first non-professional race I recall hearing about), plus the Crescent City Classic. For fulls, NY and maybe Chicago. And of course Boston, but I need to keep running my pace for the next few decades to qualify.

I did the Rnr Vegas half a few years back, and I was majorly disappointed. Maybe it’s improved since, but it remains my least favorite half (other than ones affected by weather).


----------



## Chaitali

I think my bucket list races at the moment are a race in NYC (half or full), Flying Pig half and RnR New Orleans half.


----------



## PrincessV

Bucket list: Only one - Angkor Wat half!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Bucket list would be to race all the races in Dopey. I was sick for the marathon and want a do over. And someday hope to have the ability to actually race each race instead of having to take them easy to prepare for the marathon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: WDW Marathon!! That's my #1.
I am also interested in the Silo District Half, several of the rNr races, and Bolder Boulder. Nike used to host women's half marathons (in San Fran and DC I think) where the finishers got Tiffany necklaces and I really wish I would have done one of those!


----------



## whaler8

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney question is what are your bucket list races? Assume you could qualify, get picked in the lottery, etc. If you could run ANY race, which would you choose?



I was lucky to scratch off my initial bucket list race of completing Dopey. I had always wanted to do that and ran it this year and will never forget the awesome (but cold) experience. After completing that I thought maybe I'd do another marathon someday. Back in March with my wife's encouragement and convincing, I entered into a lottery through the adoption agency that we built our family through for 1 of 10 entries into this years NYC Marathon. I was shocked, excited, nervous and every other emotion when I found out I was one of the 10 people that were chosen to run this year! So, I guess my next bucket list of running another marathon is becoming a reality, I just didn't think it would the NYC Marathon! After NYC, I'm not sure what my bucket list race would be, I always thought it would be cool to run down the Las Vegas strip for one of the Rock n Roll races.


----------



## lhermiston

whaler8 said:


> I was lucky to scratch off my initial bucket list race of completing Dopey. I had always wanted to do that and ran it this year and will never forget the awesome (but cold) experience. After completing that I thought maybe I'd do another marathon someday. Back in March with my wife's encouragement and convincing, I entered into a lottery through the adoption agency that we built our family through for 1 of 10 entries into this years NYC Marathon. I was shocked, excited, nervous and every other emotion when I found out I was one of the 10 people that were chosen to run this year! So, I guess my next bucket list of running another marathon is becoming a reality, I just didn't think it would the NYC Marathon! After NYC, I'm not sure what my bucket list race would be, I always thought it would be cool to run down the Las Vegas strip for one of the Rock n Roll races.



Wow! Enjoy NYC!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD: WDW Marathon!! That's my #1.
> I am also interested in the Silo District Half, several of the rNr races, and Bolder Boulder. Nike used to host women's half marathons (in San Fran and DC I think) where the finishers got Tiffany necklaces and I really wish I would have done one of those!



Bolder Boulder and Bay to Breakers would both be a blast.


----------



## Desdemona924

SAFD: I don't have so much a bucket list race, but I would like to run a half in every state. I decided this last year and so far only have 3 states - OH, CA, & NY. I won't count the shortened Wine & Dine or the marathons for Florida. I just need to stop signing up for Disney to make this happen...


----------



## Keels

whaler8 said:


> I was lucky to scratch off my initial bucket list race of completing Dopey. I had always wanted to do that and ran it this year and will never forget the awesome (but cold) experience. After completing that I thought maybe I'd do another marathon someday. Back in March with my wife's encouragement and convincing, I entered into a lottery through the adoption agency that we built our family through for 1 of 10 entries into this years NYC Marathon. I was shocked, excited, nervous and every other emotion when I found out I was one of the 10 people that were chosen to run this year! So, I guess my next bucket list of running another marathon is becoming a reality, I just didn't think it would the NYC Marathon! After NYC, I'm not sure what my bucket list race would be, I always thought it would be cool to run down the Las Vegas strip for one of the Rock n Roll races.



That’s awesome!! Was it Gladney by chance?


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Big bucket list item is the Dopey, which I hope to complete in 2019.

Next one would probably be the Rome Marathon. My bro-in-law ran it twice when he lived in Italy and absolutely loved it... You run past pretty much every famous site in Rome (outside of the Vatican) and end at the Colosseum!

I would also love to run Hood to Coast.  I've loved doing the Ragnar relay races here in Utah (Wasatch Back), and this relay is a doozy - you start at the Timberline Lodge of Mt Hood in Oregon, and run about 200 miles of elevation drop to the Oregon coast in teams of 12.  Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Keels

Not so much a bucket list really ... but the only thing I haven't done that I would still like to do is a 70.3. I was hoping for one later this year, but it's looking more and more like 2019 will be my year. I'm honestly just waiting for IM to put out 2019 dates, because IM Florida is in Haines City - which is like 40 minutes from my house in Orlando. That would BY FAR be the easiest 70.3 for me to attempt, especially since I've already done a couple of longer distance rides in that exact area in the past couple of months.

Also, it's right around my birthday in April - so it's a time I'd normally be in Florida anyway!

So, I guess that's it. I'd like to do IM Florida 70.3 in April of next year if the dates work. But other than that?


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Not so much a bucket list really ... but the only thing I haven't done that I would still like to do is a 70.3. I was hoping for one later this year, but it's looking more and more like 2019 will be my year. I'm honestly just waiting for IM to put out 2019 dates, because IM Florida is in Haines City - which is like 40 minutes from my house in Orlando. That would BY FAR be the easiest 70.3 for me to attempt, especially since I've already done a couple of longer distance rides in that exact area in the past couple of months.
> 
> Also, it's right around my birthday in April - so it's a time I'd normally be in Florida anyway!
> 
> So, I guess that's it. I'd like to do IM Florida in April of next year if the dates work. But other than that?


Disneyland Paris 2020?


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Disneyland Paris 2020?



Yeah, about that ... if I told Mr. Keels I wanted to go to Paris to run a half marathon at Disneyland, he would (finally) have me committed. 

I'm thinking about going for the Beach Cities Challenge or getting a RnR TourPass next year, too, just to give me something to do.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Yeah, about that ... if I told Mr. Keels I wanted to go to Paris to run a half marathon at Disneyland, he would (finally) have me committed.
> 
> I'm thinking about going for the Beach Cities Challenge or getting a RnR TourPass next year, too, just to give me something to do.


Go in 2019 like me!


----------



## LilyJC

Keels said:


> I'm thinking about going for the Beach Cities Challenge



Ooooh, so fun - I’d recommend starting with Long Beach to save the best ones for last!


----------



## SiandAm

Hello everyone! 
DH and I pre registered with a TA, and Disney will be our first marathon attempt. We’ve been running for a few years and are looking forward to the challenge!

To answer the question of the day; I would love to be able to run all of the World Marathon Majors, and then run Comrades as a cherry on top!


----------



## whaler8

Keels said:


> That’s awesome!! Was it Gladney by chance?



Yes! It was through the Gladney Center in Ft. Worth Texas holds a very special place in our hearts.


----------



## Keels

whaler8 said:


> Yes! It was through the Gladney Center in Ft. Worth Texas holds a very special place in our hearts.



No way!!!! One of my best girlfriends works for Gladney in FW!!

(I live in Fort Worth, btw)

I’m so thrilled you got in and are running for them! Let me know when you start fundraising, because I’ll definitely contribute!


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> Not so much a bucket list really ... but the only thing I haven't done that I would still like to do is a 70.3. I was hoping for one later this year, but it's looking more and more like 2019 will be my year. I'm honestly just waiting for IM to put out 2019 dates, because IM Florida is in Haines City - which is like 40 minutes from my house in Orlando. That would BY FAR be the easiest 70.3 for me to attempt, especially since I've already done a couple of longer distance rides in that exact area in the past couple of months.
> 
> Also, it's right around my birthday in April - so it's a time I'd normally be in Florida anyway!
> 
> So, I guess that's it. I'd like to do IM Florida 70.3 in April of next year if the dates work. But other than that?



The thing that makes me not want to do Haines City is the M-shaped swim. Going in a straight line is hard enough, but the thought of running straight into someone makes me nervous. But yeah, it's 40 minutes from here so it's definitely the closest/most convenient. I'll either do that, Augusta or Ohio in 2019. I'm committed this time! Gotta do a 140.6 before I turn 40


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> The thing that makes me not want to do Haines City is the M-shaped swim. Going in a straight line is hard enough, but the thought of running straight into someone makes me nervous. But yeah, it's 40 minutes from here so it's definitely the closest/most convenient. I'll either do that, Augusta or Ohio in 2019. I'm committed this time! Gotta do a 140.6 before I turn 40



Yeah, the swim is definitely less than ideal.

I really wanted to do NOLA as a 70.3, but that one just seems totally snakebit - if the swim isn’t getting canceled, the whole dang thing is getting canceled.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Yeah, the swim is definitely less than ideal.
> 
> I really wanted to do NOLA as a 70.3, but that one just seems totally snakebit - if the swim isn’t getting canceled, the whole dang thing is getting canceled.



We need Rocketman at Cape Canaveral to make a return


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> Yeah, the swim is definitely less than ideal.
> 
> I really wanted to do NOLA as a 70.3, but that one just seems totally snakebit - if the swim isn’t getting canceled, the whole dang thing is getting canceled.



NOLA would be great, but you're right about things getting cancelled too often. I have the same issue with races that take place in the ocean: too high of a likelihood of getting cancelled. If I'm putting in all the time and effort (and money!) to do one, I want to give myself the best possible opportunity to actually complete it.


----------



## huskies90

Minor POT rant/tangent: I did a half marathon this weekend solely to get a POT for the marathon. I had a great run. According to my GPS, I ran at an 8:08 pace which would have beaten my best half marathon race time of 8:10 but the distance clocked at 13.48 miles.  I hoped when I got my net time it corrected itself but my official net time was 1:49:25 which is an 8:22 pace.  I am kinda thinking the course distance might have been wrong. I did a test run of the course a few weeks ago and my GPS was consistent both runs and I mapped it on Map Pedometer and it maps out to ~ 13.4 miles. I don't think it is a vector thing because I consciously did my best to run vectors and this was a long straight run down a rail trail and back so really not many vectors to consider.  I think either way, I will be squarely in coral B for the marathon so it is not that big a deal but I am kinda bummed about the time.  OK, back to your regularly schedule programs


----------



## lhermiston

huskies90 said:


> Minor POT rant/tangent: I did a half marathon this weekend solely to get a POT for the marathon. I had a great run. According to my GPS, I ran at an 8:08 pace which would have beaten my best half marathon race time of 8:10 but the distance clocked at 13.48 miles.  I hoped when I got my net time it corrected itself but my official net time was 1:49:25 which is an 8:22 pace.  I am kinda thinking the course distance might have been wrong. I did a test run of the course a few weeks ago and my GPS was consistent both runs and I mapped it on Map Pedometer and it maps out to ~ 13.4 miles. I don't think it is a vector thing because I consciously did my best to run vectors and this was a long straight run down a rail trail and back so really not many vectors to consider.  I think either way, I will be squarely in coral B for the marathon so it is not that big a deal but I am kinda bummed about the time.  OK, back to your regularly schedule programs



Somewhat along those lines: Strava measured my distance at 26.1 this weekend. It was also the first time this race has been done. I’m nervous my time won’t be accepted for Dopey for one reason or another.


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> Somewhat along those lines: Strava measured my distance at 26.1 this weekend. It was also the first time this race has been done. I’m nervous my time won’t be accepted for Dopey for one reason or another.



I don’t think Disney is going to care what Strava says. As long as the course is certified then it should be fine.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Somewhat along those lines: Strava measured my distance at 26.1 this weekend. It was also the first time this race has been done. I’m nervous my time won’t be accepted for Dopey for one reason or another.



What @croach said. As long as the result shows up on a website, it’s gonna be accepted.


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> NOLA would be great, but you're right about things getting cancelled too often. I have the same issue with races that take place in the ocean: too high of a likelihood of getting cancelled. If I'm putting in all the time and effort (and money!) to do one, I want to give myself the best possible opportunity to actually complete it.



I briefly entertained the idea of the new IM 70.3 in Waco, since the course is similar to one I did last year ... but it’s Waco and I’d rather spend time at Disney before and after.


----------



## Krandor

croach said:


> I don’t think Disney is going to care what Strava says. As long as the course is certified then it should be fine.



From my experience Disney doesn't even verify if a course is certified or not.  If they can see the results on a website they will take them.


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> I briefly entertained the idea of the new IM 70.3 in Waco, since the course is similar to one I did last year ... but it’s Waco and I’d rather spend time at Disney before and after.



Yeah I saw that one too, and my wife used to live in Waco before we met so she could use it to see some old friends and stuff. I'll do a 70.3 next year (probably Ohio or Augusta), and then work on IMWOO for 2020. But even that poses complications, as the Olympics in Tokyo are that summer which would impact training. If I could do IMWOO next year, I would but I think that's asking a bit much, from zero (well, I did a sprint in 2014) to full Ironman in basically 8 months


----------



## whaler8

Keels said:


> No way!!!! One of my best girlfriends works for Gladney in FW!!
> 
> (I live in Fort Worth, btw)
> 
> I’m so thrilled you got in and are running for them! Let me know when you start fundraising, because I’ll definitely contribute!



Thanks!! It's a small world, right...??


----------



## Dis5150

Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.


I did POR not POFQ. POFQ is a smaller moderate resort and just had some room renovations as well as a food court renovation. For the expo and post race I think POFQ and POR share buses.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.



POFQ is my clear first choice for running weekends!  I will stay there over any other moderate when running.  It's a small resort, which means minimal walking to buses and food court.  It's also very close to the start of the races, so the bus time is not nearly as long as many of the resorts.  In addition, they've completely upgraded the food court with much better food options now and they have the "soda of all flavors" machines instead of the limited "on tap" selections that most resorts have.  The boat to DS is also a nice feature and provides a break from having to take buses everywhere.  Pro tip:  Request a room in Building 4.  Bldg 4 is in the sweet spot that minimizes the distance to both the food court and the park buses.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.


For January no, but I have stayed there for Wine & Dine and it was great!


----------



## croach

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.



Not sure how far POR is in walking distance but they have a nice food court including a pasta your way option if you want something other than what POFQ has for food.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Not sure how far POR is in walking distance but they have a nice food court including a pasta your way option if you want something other than what POFQ has for food.


POFQ also has a build your own pasta station.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I did POR not POFQ. POFQ is a smaller moderate resort and just had some room renovations as well as a food court renovation. For the expo and post race I think POFQ and POR share buses.





camaker said:


> POFQ is my clear first choice for running weekends!  I will stay there over any other moderate when running.  It's a small resort, which means minimal walking to buses and food court.  It's also very close to the start of the races, so the bus time is not nearly as long as many of the resorts.  In addition, they've completely upgraded the food court with much better food options now and they have the "soda of all flavors" machines instead of the limited "on tap" selections that most resorts have.  The boat to DS is also a nice feature and provides a break from having to take buses everywhere.  Pro tip:  Request a room in Building 4.  Bldg 4 is in the sweet spot that minimizes the distance to both the food court and the park buses.





Ariel484 said:


> For January no, but I have stayed there for Wine & Dine and it was great!





croach said:


> Not sure how far POR is in walking distance but they have a nice food court including a pasta your way option if you want something other than what POFQ has for food.



Thanks guys! It sounds like it would be a good choice.


----------



## Bree

I've stayed at POFQ, but not for a race.  I really liked it.  It was small and compact and the grounds were just lovely.  I never got a chance to take the boat to Disney Springs, but I've hear it's nice and relaxing.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before? I'm starting to think that BC is not going to happen unless I can rent points and I have "heard" there is no availability. Second choice would be if Hotwire has another Hot Deal where I can get under $200. But looking at POFQ thru a travel agent, this would be a solid 3rd choice if it is doable for marathon weekend. We are "only" running the marathon this year so just have to take the buses once.


I stayed at POFQ Marathon Weekend 2017. I really liked the resort for the size and proximity to the start line and Disney Springs. Room was spacious and clean (I’m kind of picky) but I don’t recall a mini fridge in the room.
If your daughter is going as well, it’s nice to have 2 beds versus a bed and a sofa bed. Sofa beds aren’t the most comfortable. 
Housekeeping was very nice. I had requested a late checkout but still got back to the room late after the marathon. I pleaded with the housekeeper to give me 5 minutes so I could take a shower...I really needed one! 
I would stay there again.


----------



## camaker

Princess KP said:


> Room was spacious and clean (I’m kind of picky) but I don’t recall a mini fridge in the room.



All of the rooms I've ever stayed in there have had mini fridges (6+ trips).


----------



## Princess KP

camaker said:


> All of the rooms I've ever stayed in there have had mini fridges (6+ trips).


Guess I didn’t look hard enough


----------



## Dis5150

Princess KP said:


> I stayed at POFQ Marathon Weekend 2017. I really liked the resort for the size and proximity to the start line and Disney Springs. Room was spacious and clean (I’m kind of picky) but I don’t recall a mini fridge in the room.
> If your daughter is going as well, it’s nice to have 2 beds versus a bed and a sofa bed. Sofa beds aren’t the most comfortable.
> Housekeeping was very nice. I had requested a late checkout but still got back to the room late after the marathon. I pleaded with the housekeeper to give me 5 minutes so I could take a shower...I really needed one!
> I would stay there again.



Thank you! Yep we are both going and sharing a room. Last year we rented a studio at SS and we shared the bed.  But two queens would be great!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter for the marathon before?



Been lurking on this thread, since I'm on hiatus, but thought I'd chime in on this. POFQ was our go-to race resort before we upgraded to SSR.

As everyone else has said: nice and small, boat to DS, boat or walk to POR. Our preference has always been building 2, on the 'close' end of the pool side. Still close to the food court and buses, but also takes into account the pool and hot tub.

To us, the Garden View was worth it. If you have non-runners sleeping in, be aware that in some buildings, they will hear the fireworks for every corral.

Back to lurking...


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Been lurking on this thread, since I'm on hiatus, but thought I'd chime in on this. POFQ was our go-to race resort before we upgraded to SSR.
> 
> As everyone else has said: nice and small, boat to DS, boat or walk to POR. Our preference has always been building 2, on the 'close' end of the pool side. Still close to the food court and buses, but also takes into account the pool and hot tub.
> 
> To us, the Garden View was worth it. If you have non-runners sleeping in, be aware that in some buildings, they will hear the fireworks for every corral.
> 
> Back to lurking...



Thanks! If I book POFQ it will be on a special thru a travel agent so I don’t think I can get a garden view. But I will see if I can do a building request.


----------



## KingLlama

rteetz said:


> POFQ also has a build your own pasta station.



Technically, EVERY food court has a build-your-own-pasta station if you're brave enough and can run away quickly.


----------



## cavepig

KingLlama said:


> Technically, EVERY food court has a build-your-own-pasta station if you're brave enough and can run away quickly.


Hmmmm, I feel I'm missing a joke here cause they don't so I'm thinking too hard apparently...


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just found this thread! I hope I'm not being obtuse for asking this but I browsed the thread and can't find the answer. It appears that you can't yet register for the marathon in January. Was registration never active for this, meaning no one has been able to sign up yet? 

I had no thoughts of running this but then I did the Dark Side half and loved it and just decided today to see if there was any availability for the marathon. I couldn't tell if they'd shut down registration or if it had never opened. 

Once registration begins, how quickly does this race usually sell out? I'm wondering how often I need to check back.


----------



## FFigawi

All the information you need is available on the runDisney web site 

https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/


----------



## PrincessMickey

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD: WDW Marathon!! That's my #1.
> I am also interested in the Silo District Half, several of the rNr races, and Bolder Boulder. Nike used to host women's half marathons (in San Fran and DC I think) where the finishers got Tiffany necklaces and I really wish I would have done one of those!





lhermiston said:


> Bolder Boulder and Bay to Breakers would both be a blast.



Bolder Boulder was my first real race last year. It was a lot of fun, so much craziness and crowd support, I can't wait to run it again this year!


----------



## SheHulk

1GoldenSun said:


> I just found this thread! I hope I'm not being obtuse for asking this but I browsed the thread and can't find the answer. It appears that you can't yet register for the marathon in January. Was registration never active for this, meaning no one has been able to sign up yet?
> 
> I had no thoughts of running this but then I did the Dark Side half and loved it and just decided today to see if there was any availability for the marathon. I couldn't tell if they'd shut down registration or if it had never opened.
> 
> Once registration begins, how quickly does this race usually sell out? I'm wondering how often I need to check back.


Hi! Most info is on runDisneys website but historically as far as sellout I think the shorter distances tend to sell out very quickly. Full marathon and challenges you should have a lot of time. Even with the 25th anniversary of the full this past year I didn’t register until late August and got a spot no problem.


----------



## ANIM8R

1GoldenSun said:


> I just found this thread! I hope I'm not being obtuse for asking this but I browsed the thread and can't find the answer. It appears that you can't yet register for the marathon in January. Was registration never active for this, meaning no one has been able to sign up yet?
> 
> I had no thoughts of running this but then I did the Dark Side half and loved it and just decided today to see if there was any availability for the marathon. I couldn't tell if they'd shut down registration or if it had never opened.
> 
> Once registration begins, how quickly does this race usually sell out? I'm wondering how often I need to check back.



I did the Star Wars Dark Side half also and had a great time. I've done the last six marathon weekends and it still hasn't gotten "old hat" for me. I can't wait to get registered - looking forward to the next one!

To answer your question, no, registration never opened. A week or two before the original registration date is when rD made the announcement that they were pushing back registration and further information will be available June 1st.

For marathon weekend, the 5K and the 10K fill-up quickly (we're talking a matter of days....sometimes just a few hours). The Dopey in the early years used to fill-up in hours but that hasn't been the case the last couple of years. The half is pretty popular and usually fills up after a few weeks. The marathon and the Goofy take a while (if ever) to fill-up.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Been away from the thread for a bit.  Even though I really wanted to go back, I had been leaning away from Dopey 2019.  Then I got injured running in the snow.  Slipped and suffered a pretty bad sprain.  I tried to run through it pretending it was "not that bad".  Well after a month of no healing for my "not that bad" ankle I went to the doctor and ended up in a boot; I still have between 2 and 4 weeks to go.  Dumb, I knew better!  But there is a silver lining as I have had to cancel multiple races this spring and summer, I simply will not be ready.  I am now leaning towards going back to Dopey 2019 instead.  And then low and behold the registration did not happen in April?!?  Must be a sign, now to convince my wife of this sign.  I mean, come on, I saved like 400$ in race fees in my cancelled races...  This will be a uphill battle!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 247 days! Hopefully, registration isn't too far away, either.

Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?

We framed and matted a family photo from our two family trips and I also have a photo of the four of us (DD #3 wasn't around for a few more years) on Splash Mountain that I love. I have a t-shirt with Darth Vader riding Astro Orbiter on it that is one of my favorites. I'm hoping they bring back some kind of runDisney shoe for the next marathon so I can have a pair of those. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?



A large glass mug with a picture of Big Al on the side. I got it on one of my first trips to Disney when I was a child. Sadly, it broke during our last move.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I made a couple of photo albums with pictures from various races weekends and trips with my family, those are probably at the top.

I have to admit that I love all of my Marathon Weekend medals and shirts. I still have all of my Dopey shirts except maybe a couple 5k ones (I hate cotton so I’ve never worn the 5k shirts). I also have the shirt from the 2012 Half and 2013 Full; even though they’re not cotton I never wear those either because they feel like wearing sandpaper.


----------



## cavepig

Um, I can't just pick one or even two things.  Old Epcot Center puzzles,  Kitchen Kabaret plush, Star Wars Weekend mug I use everyday, Dumbo anything, & of course the Run Disney medals. I really like the Mickey Marathon figurine from this year too.  Oh even my little Everest Challenge mini medal for the vinylmations, too bad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?



It's tough, but I have to go with my Pandora bracelet. I get one charm per trip, so each charm reminds me of a particular trip, and the bracelet itself was a gift from my parents.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 247 days! Hopefully, registration isn't too far away, either.
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?



Ooohhhh...I have a couple.  Who wants to be a Millionaire "play it" Polo shirt, cap, and pins for getting to the hot seat and bowing out on the 125,000 point question/answer and my 2010 Disney marathon medal and plaque.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?


Probably this antique Mickey Mouse coloring set that I was gifted after a close family friend passed away.

I have a ton of Disney stuff. Vinylmations, pins, mugs, Magicbands, my Banshee, my BB-8, clothes, shoes, books, plush, buttons, my medals, blankets, and popcorn buckets.

Edit: I forgot my Dave Avanzino when you wish upon a Star shadow box!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sundays are for Disney:  The Art Purchases We've Made.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
The items I cherish most from Disney trips are our framed photos.  Most trips we pick out a fun frame and then select a picture of our girls or the family from the trip and it goes on the mantle in the living room.  The mantel is now full of these framed photos.  I love just stopping and looking at each one and remembering that particular trip.  Outside of that at the 2016 Dopey I bought a Marathon Weekend travel mug that I like to use on the weekends.  Nothing really special about it other than it constantly makes me think of runDisney trips!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  My favorite souvenir is a Sorcerer Mickey mug from WDW. I never went to Disney as a kid, so I had the privilege of introducing both my kids and my parents to the joys of WDW. The mug is from the first trip my parents made with us. It was also the last healthy vacation we had with my father before his breast cancer fight began. I use this mug every Sunday for my hot tea. Saturday mug choice varies, but this one is constant.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD: Picked my top two.  The little figurines of Minnie, Mickey, Donald and Daisy I gave my Grandmother after she took me to Disney in 1990; they were given back to me after her death a few years later.  When DH and I visited in 2012 we purchased sketches of our two favorite Disney characters; since one of them was not in the officially approved book of sketches - but had been once upon a time - we really lucked out with the artist we were talking with.  They hang in our study.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD-disney dollars! Remember those?! My BFF got a few for me 30 years ago!

My new favorites are my Snow White and Ariel princess mugs.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD- my most useful favorites are my Starbucks "You are Here" mugs from the parks. I use a different one each morning for my hot tea. Love seeing where I'm "going" each day.


----------



## Andie16

SAFD:  I have one of the red Champion marathon hoodies from this past marathon weekend. I wear it constantly as my extra layer when the house is chilly, and I've been surprised at how much happiness it brings me as I'm not really a souvenir person. It brings back all the memories from the marathon as well as an awesome trip. 

We also did a mini family photo session with the Disney photographers in front of Beach Club a few years ago. We have a collage of them up on our wall that always brings back great memories of my son toddling around Disney.


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I have one of those horribly ugly trolls from Norway. It reminds me of my grandmother. Not in a bad way! She was Finnish and trolls are part of their folklore too.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: I have a tote bag that “Disney-bounds” Mickey from Disney Floral and Gifts embroidered with “MARATHONER” that DH got for me filled with tasty treats after my first marathon. It was a great surprise!

It has a zippered bottom to keep things chilled, so it is great to take along for a day trip. I can carry wallet, phone, jacket, chapstick, etc. in the top along with bottled water and snacks in the bottom. Used it Wednesday spending the day at the hospital when a friend had surgery. 

And it makes me smile!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Pressed pennies!  The cheapest Disney souvenir there was, and a fun scavenger hunt for the kids. Upstairs there is still a huge collection of them gathering dust.  That and a small fortune in pins.  I really should try to sell some of this stuff on ebay!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: This is tough! I am usually a very rational shopped, but at Disney I want everything!! 
I love my Disney mugs, but the crown Pandora charm I got after I finished the Princess Half is so special.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:* Can I say alllll of the WDW/rD mugs I've collected and use daily?! My first marathon bib, that I later had autographed by Meb and Shalane, is up there, too.


----------



## Jaxasaurous

SAFD: I have 3 favorite souvenirs from WDW- I have the Tree of Life bookends I got when Animal Kingdom first opened, I got it during the DVC previews and haven't seen anything like that since. 
My husband proposed to me in the MK's rose garden after the fireworks, so we bought one of those wooden frames with the characters on it and got it engraved with the date of the proposal, and have a picture of us in it from that night.
My 3rd favorite souvenir is my Dooney and Bourke purse my husband bought for me for running my first half marathon. It's the 2015 marathon weekend purse and I use it everyday.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: What is your favorite Disney souvenir or keepsake?


The first thing that comes to mind is my MSEP record album. I remember I kept scratching it, so we had to repurchase it every trip! I've always been a big fan of Baroque Hoedown and the record has the images of the floats on it. It's pretty cool, actually! I also have a bulb from one of the floats from when the parade was retired (temporarily as it turns out) in the late 90's.

Oh, I also have some Disneyland Viewmaster slides from when I was a kid. Those are fun!


----------



## LilyJC

Belated SAFD: 

Four days after returning from my first year of college, several hundred families in my hometown lost their homes to a prescribed burn that got out of control and became a massive wildfire. After losing basically everything, my sister and I no longer collect anything. 

However, my most cherished Disney souvenir is an amazing caricature of my sis and I from a trip to Disneyland when I was middle schoolish age. The artist did a phenomenal job, and it’s one of the items my dad saved while we were being evacuated. It is beautiful and not cartoonish at all. I would absolutely love to find a comparable artist and have one of my girls done at similar ages. 

I really like my Pixie Dust Challenge shirt trio from 2015 I think, my Stitch 10k shirt from a DL 1/2 weekend, and my 100 Mile Club students always love the Lightside Star Wars shirts. 

Other than that I have no idea what to do with all the magic bands we’ve accumulated already!


----------



## pluto377

I don't really have a favorite souvenir.  I have many favorite family pics though.

I'm so so excited b/c we just managed to book a DVC studio at Animal Kingdom!  Praying they don't decide to change the dates now, lol!


----------



## rteetz

Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Happy Birthday @rteetz !! Hope you are doing something fun to celebrate!


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz !! Hope you are doing something fun to celebrate!


Thanks! Not until the weekend since finals are this week.


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> Thanks! Not until the weekend since finals are this week.


I don’t miss those days! Ugh!


----------



## Princess KP

Happy Birthday @rteetz !! And good luck on your exams!


----------



## Bree

Happy Birthday @rteetz


----------



## SarahDisney

Happy birthday, Ryan!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz !! And good luck on your exams!





Bree said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz





SarahDisney said:


> Happy birthday, Ryan!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!


Happy Birthday, good luck on finals, have fun celebrating this weekend, and so glad you got that gift card. Hope to see you at Wine and Dine!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> Happy Birthday, good luck on finals, have fun celebrating this weekend, and so glad you got that gift card. Hope to see you at Wine and Dine!


Thank you! Hope to see you there as well!


----------



## jennamfeo

Happy Birthday @rteetz!!! One more year to go!!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz!!! One more year to go!!


One long year


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!


Happy birthday Ryan!


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> Happy birthday Ryan!


Thanks!


----------



## cavepig

Happy Birthday @rteetz , good luck with finals.


----------



## jmasgat

Happy (belated) Birthday @rteetz.  One year closer to legal DATW!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz , good luck with finals.





jmasgat said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday @rteetz.  One year closer to legal DATW!



Thank you!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Got a southwest gift card for my birthday today. I know what that will be going towards!



Happy belated!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Happy belated!


Thanks!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Thanks!


Shouldn't you be studying??


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Shouldn't you be studying??


What is studying?


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> What is studying?


Guess you don't need to study, you just need wine. 
http://www.travelandleisure.com/syn...aign=travelandleisure&utm_source=facebook.com


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Guess you don't need to study
> http://www.travelandleisure.com/syn...aign=travelandleisure&utm_source=facebook.com


I am not a wine person but I would rather do that than math!


----------



## roxymama

Happy Birthday Ryan @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Happy Birthday Ryan @rteetz


Thanks!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am not a wine person but I would rather do that than math!



Of course you're not a wine person ... you're underage!!!!!


----------



## ANIM8R

Keels said:


> Of course you're not a wine person ... you're underage!!!!!



I had always heard that the only wine people in Wisconsin are those that have run out of beer!

(Happy belated birthday!)


----------



## rteetz

ANIM8R said:


> I had always heard that the only wine people in Wisconsin are those that have run out of beer!
> 
> (Happy belated birthday!)


Thanks! 

And I think that is probably true!


----------



## cavepig

I was bored and went to the Run Disney marathon weekend page (like it's going to magical tell me something) and was surprised to see pricing  was on there, it hadn't been had it or was I just missing it?

*Dopey Challenge  *$585

*Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge  *$385

*Walt Disney World® Marathon  *$188

*Walt Disney World® Half Marathon  *$188

*Walt Disney World® 10K  *$125

*Walt Disney World® 5K  *$85

*runDisney Kids Races   *Dashes – $20    One Mile Run – $30
*Disney Castaway Cay Challenge*    *$80*


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I was bored and went to the Run Disney marathon weekend page (like it's going to magical tell me something) and was surprised to see pricing was on there, it hadn't been had it or was I just missing it?
> 
> *Dopey Challenge  *$585
> 
> *Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge  *$385
> 
> *Walt Disney World® Marathon  *$188
> 
> *Walt Disney World® Half Marathon  *$188
> 
> *Walt Disney World® 10K  *$125
> 
> *Walt Disney World® 5K  *$85
> 
> *runDisney Kids Races   *Dashes – $20    One Mile Run – $30
> *Disney Castaway Cay Challenge*    *$80*


$188 is a weird price.


----------



## rteetz

Last year compared to this year. 

Dopey Challenge $560 ($15 increase)
Goofy Challenge $365 ($20 increase)
Full Marathon $185 ($3 increase) 
Half Marathon $185 ($3 increase) 
10K $120 ($5 increase) 
5K $80 ($5 increase) 
Kids Dashes $20 
Kids one miler $30
Castaway Cay Challenge $70 ($10 increase)


----------



## SarahDisney

Um ... I dunno if it was an error that will be corrected later or what, but my travel agent only charged me $178 for the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I dunno if it was an error that will be corrected later or what, but my travel agent only charged me $178 for the marathon.


Well I want your TA


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I dunno if it was an error that will be corrected later or what, but my travel agent only charged me $178 for the marathon.



They will make up for $10 loss on commission OR they get a discounted rate for promised sales.... something like that


----------



## SarahDisney

Honestly, I'm assuming it was a typo in a database somewhere and in a few months I'll get an email saying "oops, we charged you the wrong amount, we need to add $10 to your total bill."
Or maybe my TA got a discount on the marathon. I dunno.



rteetz said:


> Well I want your TA



I just checked ... they still have Dopey bibs available. But those seem to be regular price.
(See how I slipped that Dopey in there??)


----------



## jennamfeo

I really wish I knew what they were up to. Like should we still expect fees on top of that? I would imagine yes, because if they did a huge price jump to include fees people would probably lose it.

You know, if they are getting away from active.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I just checked ... they still have Dopey bibs available. But those seem to be regular price.
> (See how I slipped that Dopey in there??)


ENABLER!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> ENABLER!



Guilty as charged.


----------



## lhermiston

Flights are booked! Jan. 8 - Jan. 16. Seven days at WDW and our first ever trip to Universal. Oh, and I reckon my first Dopey, too.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

Your mother wants you to eat your broccoli, wash behind your ears and get down to some Sundays are for Disney. We don't want to disappoint ma, so let's go.

What do you love at Walt Disney World? Everyone list something and we'll keep going until next Sunday. There's no limit to how many times you can post and it can be anything, so let's see how many we can get - I think the previous record is about 300. Take a shot every time @Keels lists an alcoholic beverage. 

1. Honey coriander wings at Ohana.


----------



## PCFriar80

2. Crescent Lake


----------



## TCB in FLA

3. The launch of Rock’n’roller coaster


----------



## Disney at Heart

4. The Maleficent Dragon float in the Festival of Fantasy parade. Poor Maleficent!


----------



## SarahDisney

5. Snow falling in the windows in the ballroom at Be Our Guest


----------



## CDKG

6. Wandering the World Showcase at night lit by torches.


----------



## CDKG

7. Future World background music.


----------



## rteetz

8. Country Bear Jamboree


----------



## camaker

9.  The back side of water


----------



## Dis_Yoda

10. Tiffins


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Take a shot every time @Keels lists an alcoholic beverage. .



My liver can only take so much.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

11. Frose from Hurricane Hannah's


----------



## rteetz

12. Big Thunder Mountain Railroad


----------



## PCFriar80

13.  Tower of Terror ....[See what I did there?]


----------



## FFigawi

14. The outstanding service, food, and wine at Victoria & Albert's


----------



## roxymama

Old-timey Main Street USA music and piped in vanilla waffle cone smells.


----------



## lhermiston

16. The boat ride from POR to Disney Springs.


----------



## SarahDisney

17. The smell of Rome burning


----------



## SarahDisney

18. Running/walking around Hourglass Lake @ Pop/Art of Animation


----------



## TCB in FLA

CDKG said:


> 6. Wandering the World Showcase at night lit by torches.


19. ... While drinking a frozen margarita.


----------



## rteetz

20. Flight of Passage


----------



## SarahDisney

21. it's a small world 
(yeah, yeah, yeah, I get it, people hate the song ... I love it)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> 21. it's a small world
> (yeah, yeah, yeah, I get it, people hate the song ... I love it)


I’m with you!


----------



## rootbeerkid

22. Little Leota


----------



## LdyStormy76

23.  Dive Quest


----------



## SarahDisney

24. the Kiss Goodnight


----------



## rteetz

25. Satuli Canteen


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> 24. the Kiss Goodnight



This, times 1,000.


----------



## lhermiston

26. Running down Main Street, USA.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This, times 1,000.


In all my times I’ve never seen it.


----------



## rteetz

27. Riding Everest during the Marathon


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> In all my times I’ve never seen it.



WHAT???
Dude, you need to start staying at MK after closing. It's magical.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> WHAT???
> Dude, you need to start staying at MK after closing. It's magical.


Not magical when you have to wake up at 2:30AM....


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Not magical when you have to wake up at 2:30AM....



Sleep is for the weak.
Also ... do it on a non-race trip!


----------



## SarahDisney

28. MK at night

(Also ... random question ... do they sell marathon weekend and/or generic runDisney pint glasses at the expo? Apparently that's my new running-related collection...)


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> 27. Riding Everest during the Marathon



Time to step up to ToT, RnRC, and a drink at the bar in AK


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Time to step up to ToT, RnRC, and a drink at the bar in AK


I’m not fast enough for those other two usually and haven’t been old enough for the last one


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’m not fast enough for those other two usually and haven’t been old enough for the last one



Time to start training


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> What do you love at Walt Disney World? Everyone list something and we'll keep going until next Sunday. There's no limit to how many times you can post and it can be anything, so let's see how many we can get - I think the previous record is about 300. Take a shot every time @Keels lists an alcoholic beverage.



Why do y’all think I only care about the boozes???


29. HippopotoMaiTai


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Why do y’all think I only care about the boozes???
> 
> 
> 29. HippopotoMaiTai



Shot!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in.
30. Background music at POFQ


----------



## rteetz

31. Background music at the Imagination bathrooms (when it’s actually on)


----------



## CDKG

32. Epcot Food & Wine Festival


----------



## CDKG

33. Multiple modes of transportation (buses, monorails, boats...all represented at Magic Kingdom)


----------



## hotblooded

34. To add to 33: the Disney bubble. There’s no need to drive, take a taxi, or use real public transit for the duration of my stay.


----------



## CDKG

35. Fresh ingredients grown in Living with the Land and served in Epcot restaurants


----------



## rteetz

36. Animal Kingdom cuz AK is best


----------



## CDKG

37. Bouncing with Tigger on the Winnie the Pooh ride

_(If it is not obvious, as someone who grew up going to Disneyland, I have chosen to focus on the things that make WDW unique!)_


----------



## CDKG

38. Horizontally moving elevator on my favorite attraction, the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror!


----------



## FFigawi

39. runDisney races, without which we wouldn't be having this discussion


----------



## CDKG

40. Little Mermaid ride's ode to 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## CDKG

41. Epcot Future World landscaping


----------



## Dis_Yoda

42. Food and Wine Festival


----------



## Keels

43. Hurricane Hannah's


----------



## SarahDisney

44. Trader Sam's


----------



## Dis_Yoda

45. Orange Bird


----------



## rteetz

46. Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Desdemona924

47. Sunset Point pre bungalows.


----------



## Keels

48. Dole Whip (with rum)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

49. Mickey Bars


----------



## SiandAm

50.  The chicken at HDDR


----------



## lhermiston

51. The castle with holiday lights on.


----------



## Keels

52. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Brown Derby Lounge


----------



## rteetz

53. Chicken at Homecomin'


----------



## hotblooded

54. Vegan food all over, from the Pop Century food court to Boma. It’s so nice to have it on the menu without having to make a fuss, in addition to knowledgeable chefs in every kitchen who can make modifications when the options aren’t as clear-cut. It’s not even an allergy, and yet I’ve been very well taken care of.


----------



## hotblooded

55. Satu’li Canteen for the best theme park quick-service meal of my life!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> 25. Satuli Canteen





hotblooded said:


> 55. Satu’li Canteen for the best theme park quick-service meal of my life!



56. Disney Starbucks is better than regular Starbucks


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> 56. Disney Starbucks is better than regular Starbucks


Sorry for the duplicate! I have a long history of poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Keels

57. DRINKING AROUND THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhermiston

58. Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater


----------



## Disney at Heart

59. AK animal conservation efforts: Baby elephants, baby tigers, baby hippo, baby zebras to name a few recent ones!


----------



## TeeterTots

60. The smell of pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## jmasgat

61.  The look on a small child's face when they meet one of their character heroes (either joy or freak-out!)

62.  The squee feeling of going backwards on EE.

63.  Riding the TTA and hearing "Paging Tom Morrow. Your party from Saturn has arrived.  Please give them a ring." (sadly gone)


----------



## Keels

62. Stormalong Bay


----------



## Dis_Yoda

63. Tequila Flights at La Cava


----------



## TeeterTots

64. Bread service at Sanaa


----------



## Baloo in MI

65. That first minute upon entering Main Street first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

66. Meatballs from Enzo's Hideaway


----------



## rteetz

67. Boathouse


----------



## SarahDisney

68. Seven Dwarfs Mine Train


----------



## rteetz

69. Pongu Pongu


----------



## SarahDisney

70. Merida's m&g at Magic Kingdom


----------



## SarahDisney

71. Chandelier at Art of Animation


----------



## rteetz

72. Magicbands (I have an obsession...)


----------



## lhermiston

73. 999 grim, grinning ghosts


----------



## rteetz

74. Illuminations


----------



## lhermiston

75. The Muppets 3D queue and pre-show.


----------



## rteetz

76. Figment


----------



## Keels

77. Grand Marnier Slush


----------



## Dis_Yoda

78. Gaston


----------



## lhermiston

79. Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin


----------



## rteetz

80. Living with the land


----------



## Keels

81. That blue Powerade Sangria at Satu'li Canteen


----------



## rteetz

82. The blue cheesecake at Satuli Canteen


----------



## Keels

83. Tiger face paint


----------



## TeeterTots

84. warm cinnamon roll from Gaston’s tavern


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 83. Tiger face paint


UM NO!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> UM NO!



84. PANDA FACE PAINT


----------



## ZellyB

85. Breakfast at Crystal Palace with Pooh and Friends


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 84. PANDA FACE PAINT


You people.....


----------



## ZellyB

86.  Peter Pan’s Flight (I hope I didn’t miss somebody else posting that)


----------



## FFigawi

87. Mickey waffles


----------



## ZellyB

88.  A beer and pretzel on the final mile of the marathon!


----------



## lhermiston

89. Stuffed French toast at Cinderella’s Royal Table.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

90. BB8 Meet and Greet!


----------



## pluto377

91. Magical Express

92. Seeing a friend's/relative's face the first time you make them try Beverly!


----------



## Keels

93. The ending to Fantasmic!.


----------



## hotblooded

94. Themed pools at every price level


----------



## SarahDisney

95. The monorail running through the Contemporary


----------



## lhermiston

96. Celebrate the Magic (RIP)


----------



## SarahDisney

97. Wishes (RIP)


----------



## SarahDisney

98. Main Street Electrical Parade (RIP)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

99 Stitch’s Great Escape


----------



## lhermiston

100. The old MK rope drop ceremony. (RIP)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

101. Festival of the Lion King


----------



## rteetz

102. Dinosaur (soon to be RIP?)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

run.minnie.miles said:


> 101. Festival of the Lion King



I got to be the elephant leader, and did the worst elephant noise of all times. Which was odd, since in my normal life, I make elephant noises all the time.


----------



## Baloo in MI

103. How great dining is with dietary needs - i.e. glutten free (and still very yummy) Mickey Waffles.


----------



## ZellyB

103. Pizza at Via Napoli


----------



## CDKG

104. Epcot Rose Garden path


----------



## CDKG

105. Exiting Epcot through the International Gateway at the end of a magical night


----------



## Barca33Runner

106. Reading all of these and just being able to say "Yup!" after all of them (I don't drink so I give a benefit of the doubt "Yup!" to all the alcohols)


----------



## Barca33Runner

107. The first visit each trip to Les Halles to find a Palmier


----------



## Barca33Runner

108. Splash Mountain- I don't think it's been listed yet


----------



## bevcgg

109. Magic Shop on Main Street


----------



## bevcgg

110. Running through the castle


----------



## bevcgg

111. Tinkerbell before fireworks


----------



## Keels

112. Avocado Margarita


----------



## rteetz

120. COUNTRY BEAR JAMBOREE! (I can’t believe I didn’t say that yet)


----------



## wdvak

Crossing to MK on the ferry


----------



## wdvak

Sitting with a cup of tea in Asia and relaxing


----------



## wdvak

Keels said:


> Why do y’all think I only care about the boozes???
> 
> 
> 29. HippopotoMaiTai



I’m allergic to alcohol so somebody that knows has to list them


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> 120. COUNTRY BEAR JAMBOREE! (I can’t believe I didn’t say that yet)



I’m too lazy to check, but 90 percent certain that was your first entry.


----------



## lhermiston

116. Mama Melrose


----------



## TeeterTots

117. The barnstormer (DS4)
118. Nutella waffles (DD7)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

119. Fancy French Perfume


----------



## Dis5150

120. The first moment on Main Street, seeing the castle in the distance, on my first day at Disney World.


----------



## ZellyB

121.  Watching the Mickey Head turn Green coming into your first park of the trip


----------



## Dis_Yoda

122. Watching the Mickey Head Turn Purple Because Your Special


----------



## cburnett11

123.  Electrical Water Pageant


----------



## cburnett11

124.  Trail's End Brunch


----------



## cburnett11

125.  Tamu Tamu


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> 52. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Brown Derby Lounge


Oooh...I have to try it next time!


----------



## Princess KP

126. Dumbo


----------



## hotblooded

127. Dancing in the “Prozac mist” at Epcot when I was 10, while my parents stood by, mortified because they’d made that joke and I hadn’t understood what it meant before repeating it.


----------



## roxymama

128. The little boat launches from resorts to MK early in the morning.


----------



## Princess KP

129. The smell of the BLT lobby


----------



## roxymama

130. When your friend confirms she is going to run the HM only at WDW race weekend in January and your husband says you could go by yourself because he doesn't want to pull kiddo out of school and now you have a lot of decisions to make and...

ummm...

Or sitting upstairs at columbia harbor house for some quiet


----------



## ZellyB

131.  Tomato soup and grilled cheese at Beaches and Cream


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got to be the elephant leader, and did the worst elephant noise of all times. Which was odd, since in my normal life, I make elephant noises all the time.



I think your "normal life" and my "normal life" must be very different... And yours is way more exciting


----------



## run.minnie.miles

132. Getting a hilarious bus driver. Bring on the corny Disney jokes!


----------



## KingLlama

133. Absolutely despising Duffy.


----------



## PCFriar80

134.  Crusher Gusher @ Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## ZellyB

135.  Spaceship Earth lit up at night


----------



## PCFriar80

136. Race Weekend HHHH Dis meets


----------



## ZellyB

PCFriar80 said:


> 136. Race Weekend HHHH Dis meets



This plus a million times!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

136. The Tree of Life awakening


----------



## ZellyB

137.  Rivers of Light (I know not everybody likes this, but we loved it)


----------



## apdebord

138.  Walking into La Cava and getting a table with no wait


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m too lazy to check, but 90 percent certain that was your first entry.


Dang it you’re right. This thread moves too fast to remember.


----------



## LdyStormy76

139.  Watching a family member march down Main Street with their high school band.


----------



## rteetz

140. runDisney medals and the chips and cheese inside the post race boxes (did two to make up for my duplicate)


----------



## SarahDisney

141. Sharing magic with friends, family, and random strangers


----------



## FFigawi

142. No Way Jose


----------



## pluto377

143. Grey stuff cupcake at BoG

and plus one on the chips and cheese in the race boxes!  I would never eat that on a normal day but it's so delish after a hard race.


----------



## ZellyB

144. Por favor mantengan se alejado de las puertas


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> 130. When your friend confirms she is going to run the HM only at WDW race weekend in January and your husband says you could go by yourself because he doesn't want to pull kiddo out of school and now you have a lot of decisions to make and...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> Or sitting upstairs at columbia harbor house for some quiet



That's great!  Not sure how many decisions there are to make now, though.  #RoxymamaDopey FTW!

Seriously, though, having gone both with and without family to rD weekends I think the solo trip will allow you to focus on enjoying the running and the experience without having to stress over how your schedule constraints are affecting the family's vacation.

And...  Columbia Harbour House upstairs is one of the best "secrets" for a little food and "aaahhh, quiet" at Disney!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

145. Manhattans from Mizner's


----------



## Barca33Runner

146. Soft serve in a waffle cone. Any park, any time. (Yes, I did have a waffle cone while watching the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular at 11 AM when it was 40 degrees outside last January)


----------



## lhermiston

147. Candy apples at Goofy’s Candy Company.


----------



## rteetz

148. Bao pods and chips at Satuli Canteen


----------



## run.minnie.miles

149. Wearing my favorite accessory- Minnie Ears!


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> That's great!  Not sure how many decisions there are to make now, though.  #RoxymamaDopey FTW!
> 
> Seriously, though, having gone both with and without family to rD weekends I think the solo trip will allow you to focus on enjoying the running and the experience without having to stress over how your schedule constraints are affecting the family's vacation.
> 
> And...  Columbia Harbour House upstairs is one of the best "secrets" for a little food and "aaahhh, quiet" at Disney!



The main questions for myself are "how many days, how many races, do I want to run a half and a marathon back to back, will my friend want me to run the half with her, how fast is she planning on going, and how cheap do I want to go as far as hotel (all star/animation + quick service food), etc.  So still lots of internal questions.  I'm kind of glad registration is on hold right now while I think think think.

Has anyone had difficulty booking Art of Animation mermaid rooms or All Star resort rooms for marathon weekend (since the web isn't showing Jan yet for rate stalking.)  

150. When the Peter Pan ride ops sprinkle your vehicle with pixie dust to make it fly.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> The main questions for myself are "how many days, how many races, do I want to run a half and a marathon back to back, will my friend want me to run the half with her, how fast is she planning on going, and how cheap do I want to go as far as hotel (all star/animation + quick service food), etc.  So still lots of internal questions.  I'm kind of glad registration is on hold right now while I think think think.
> 
> Has anyone had difficulty booking Art of Animation mermaid rooms or All Star resort rooms for marathon weekend (since the web isn't showing Jan yet for rate stalking.)
> 
> 150. When the Peter Pan ride ops sprinkle your vehicle with pixie dust to make it fly.


All-Stars shouldn't fill up that fast. Little Mermaid rooms to tend to go quickly though. 

151. Dopey!


----------



## SarahDisney

152. The heffalumps and woozles scene in the many adventures of winnie the pooh


----------



## lahobbs4

153. "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day...."


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in again:
154. Jungle Cruise
155: Seeing a Jungle Cruise replacement hippo head in a crate in the utility area of MK during a race.
156. Mickey shaped Rice Krispies treat, plain.


----------



## TCB in FLA

157. The tiki tiki tiki tiki room


----------



## TCB in FLA

158. Grapefruit beer from Germany


----------



## TCB in FLA

159. Beignets at POFQ (not it’s not cafe du monde but it’ll do)


----------



## ChipNDale86

A few I don't think I've seen:

160: Happily Ever After
161: The PeopleMover
162: The Garden Grill
163: Chip n Dale meet n greets
164: Pineapple upside down cake w/ DoleWhip


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> 136. Race Weekend HHHH Dis meets





ZellyB said:


> This plus a million times!



Awwwww, you guys!!


----------



## lhermiston

165. Pre-rope drop ADRs.


----------



## ZellyB

166.Memento Mori shop


----------



## roxymama

167. gift shop air conditioning


----------



## ZellyB

168.  Festival of the Lion King


----------



## ZellyB

169.  The grass aroma in the African portion of Soarin'


----------



## Keels

170. Sprinkles’ Cupcake ATM


----------



## rteetz

171. Homecomin’ Sweet Tea


----------



## SarahDisney

172. Erin McKenna Bakery


----------



## SarahDisney

173. Ghirardelli soda shoppe (or whatever its called)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

174. Getting a table by the fish tank at Coral Reef
(A restaurant I don't hate... don't hate me for it!)


----------



## Keels

175. When the bartender at Rose & Crown knows what you want before you even order anything ...


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> 175. When the bartender at Rose & Crown knows what you want before you even order anything ...



#lifegoals


----------



## ZellyB

176.  The shadow wall in the queue for Peter Pan's Flight


----------



## rteetz

177. Popcorn buckets


----------



## PrincessV

178. Quiet little nooks in the parks where you can rest a spell away form all the action


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> #lifegoals



It actually happens at a couple of places now ...


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> It actually happens at a couple of places now ...



It used to happen to me when I took the LIRR every day. But its cooler when it happens at Disney because Disney.


----------



## PCFriar80

179.  British Revolution


----------



## run.minnie.miles

180. Being able to send souvenirs back to your room or to the front of the park. (and not carrying them around all day!)


----------



## rteetz

181. Being able to ship purchased home!


----------



## lahobbs4

182. DiVine at Animal Kingdom

She's amazing.


----------



## Keels

183. Snow Leopard Salvation at Nomad Lounge


----------



## JB22

rteetz said:


> 27. Riding Everest during the Marathon


We were totally gonna do this last year but it doesn’t start until 9.  We were there at 8:30.  Bummer.  Next year maybe


----------



## JB22

189. Cider Black at rose and crown


----------



## Desdemona924

190. The coconut muffin I had at Kona breakfast in January


----------



## a-mad

191. The nachos fixins' bar at Pecos Bills


----------



## a-mad

192. Jedi Training Academy (We had done the one at DLR and liked this one much better... our Jedi Master was insanely good)


----------



## a-mad

193.  Enchanted Tales with Belle - I was impressed...


----------



## a-mad

194.  Cupcakes at Starring Rolls (R.I.P)


----------



## TCB in FLA

195. Meeting No 1 Donald Duck


----------



## Keels

196. Meeting Mexican Donald Duck


----------



## rteetz

197. Skipping Vacation Genie during races


----------



## Dis_Yoda

198.  Duck Potstickers at Kona (RIP).


----------



## ZellyB

199.  Hitchhiking Ghosts


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

200. Since we're on a duckroll: my nephew and I celebrating the half marathon by having duck at Chefs de France.

Note: this is the only race mascot this is recommended for.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 200. Since we're on a duckroll: my nephew and I celebrating the half marathon by having duck at Chefs de France.
> 
> Note: this is the only race mascot this is recommended for.



I'm sure Sebastian is also a good race mascot to eat.  

201: Seafood from Paddlefish.


----------



## ZellyB

202.  Watching fireworks from California Grill


----------



## Dis_Yoda

203.  Trying new wines


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> 196. Meeting Mexican Donald Duck


Not booze related...


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Not booze related...



I'm mixin' it up! Keepin' peeps on their toes!

204. BaseLine TapHouse


----------



## Keels

I know Trader Sam's has already been mentioned ... but if you're feeling the need to get into a Poly mood - this Spotify playlist is AWESOME:

https://open.spotify.com/user/sfgnumber1/playlist/2FuztLcz1yHDvyZkXBDFl7?si=rj5ZmJ6kSNGZiKcvsLkyLg


----------



## lhermiston

205. Teacups


----------



## LSUlakes

lahobbs4 said:


> 153. "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day...."



I was coming here to post this one and am sad that I did not get to, but happy someone else like CoP as well!


----------



## Disney at Heart

206. Backstage passes!


----------



## LdyStormy76

207. Reading the windows on Main Street


----------



## CDKG

pluto377 said:


> 143. Grey stuff cupcake at BoG
> 
> and plus one on the chips and cheese in the race boxes!  I would never eat that on a normal day but it's so delish after a hard race.


208. The strawberry cream cheese cupcake at Be Our Guest (WHY don't they have a cupcake window!?!)


----------



## SarahDisney

209. Meeting Tinkerbell and talking to her about Wendy


----------



## rteetz

210. Meeting Max Goof


----------



## Keels

211. Fireworks from the Cali Grill lookout


----------



## rteetz

212. A baguette from Les Halles


----------



## Baloo in MI

213. Buffet Breakfast at the Tusker House
214. On a sweltering hot afternoon in Epcot - sitting down to the show in the American Pavillion or the one in France!
215. Riding the last ride of the night with my older Daughter, now our tradition, Astro Orbitor.


----------



## lhermiston

216. Watching fireworks behind the castle.


----------



## rootbeerkid

217. Seeing a band rise up out of the floor on the stage in Cosmic Rays (where Sonny Eclipse now resides)


----------



## LSUlakes

218. The "brown" path in Liberty Square representing raw sewage.


----------



## SarahDisney

219. The magic mirror/door in enchanted tales with belle


----------



## hotblooded

220. Riding TTA and seeing Space Mountain with the lights on when it’s down


----------



## ZellyB

221.  Mickey Bars


----------



## lhermiston

222. Under any circumstances, leaving ESPN Wide World of Sports.


----------



## ZellyB

223.  Oompah band at Biergarten


----------



## run.minnie.miles

224. Seeing your cheesy picture and future at the end of Spaceship Earth


----------



## PrincessV

225. July 4th fireworks at Epcot!


----------



## MilesMouse

226. When Haunted mansion breaks down on a hot day and you can almost take a mini power nap in the dark


----------



## SarahDisney

227. Hugs from Chewbacca (aka Space Bear)


----------



## TCB in FLA

JB22 said:


> We were totally gonna do this last year but it doesn’t start until 9.  We were there at 8:30.  Bummer.  Next year maybe


Same thing happened to me. I was so upset that I had to drown my sorrows with a margarita from the bar next to Everest. (Yes, it was 8:30 am and not 5 o’clock anywhere but I needed the, ummm, “salt.”)


----------



## TCB in FLA

228. The Stormtroopers that walk around giving people a hard time


----------



## TCB in FLA

229. The LEGO bulldog at Disney Springs (if he’s not there anymore, don’t burst my bubble)


----------



## Desdemona924

230. Chocolate croissant in France


----------



## rteetz

231. Getting evacuated from Spaceship Earth


----------



## hotblooded

232. Getting an anytime fastpass during thunderstorms


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> 231. Getting evacuated from Spaceship Earth


Goals!


----------



## Keels

233. ROSE GOLD EVERYTHING


----------



## lhermiston

234. The Sorceror’s Hat (RIP I liked it and I don’t why it got so much hate, don’t @ me!)


----------



## Pirate Daddy

235. driving overnight and kids singing mickey anthem under the welcome gates. (pre-local)


----------



## Pirate Daddy

236. A Muppets (seeming) impromptu puppet show in the windows near President Dummies. Hilarious, too.


----------



## Pirate Daddy

237. Rum Runner at any poolbar. Yes, I would like a floater.


----------



## jennamfeo

238. Wetzel's Pretzels after bib pick up.


----------



## Keels

239. Dopey Beer


----------



## SarahDisney

Question about the post-marathon beer - If I'm planning to walk back through epcot post-marathon to get to my hotel, is it safe to assume that I have to finish my post-race beer before they let me in the park? Or can I take the beer with me? I'm not the fastest of beer drinkers...


----------



## roxymama

240. Pretending like I'm the host of Great Hotels while taking pictures of every part of my hotel room for trip reports.


----------



## roxymama

241. Guerlain fancy perfume/makeup shop in France while drinking an orange boozie slush while my husband and kid wait in Aurora's line.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Question about the post-marathon beer - If I'm planning to walk back through epcot post-marathon to get to my hotel, is it safe to assume that I have to finish my post-race beer before they let me in the park? Or can I take the beer with me? I'm not the fastest of beer drinkers...



@FFigawi and I just cut through the fence with ours this year, but they had started closing down the finish area so ...

But usually, they make you finish them or toss them before you leave the finish area in the parking lot or onto the bus.

#ProMove would be to leave an empty water bottle/Swell bottle/tumbler in your gear check bag, and then pour the beer in there and walk out with it.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> #ProMove would be to leave an empty water bottle/Swell bottle/tumbler in your gear check bag, and then pour the beer in there and walk out with it.


Gonna start a section in my notebook with @Keels #Promoves.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> #ProMove would be to leave an empty water bottle/Swell bottle/tumbler in your gear check bag, and then pour the beer in there and walk out with it.



Forget gear check bag ... I run with a water bottle. I just have to empty that. (Although if I'm getting the refillable cup, I near a gear check bag for that anyway, so I might as well put a water bottle in there too)


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Forget gear check bag ... I run with a water bottle. I just have to empty that. (Although if I'm getting the refillable cup, I near a gear check bag for that anyway, so I might as well put a water bottle in there too)



I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.



Between the post-race beer and all the Starbucks I will need to drink to survive the day, I think I'll probably be getting to know the Disney bathrooms very well ... #TangledBathrooms #TMI


----------



## SarahDisney

Also ...

242. Finding Pascals at the tangled bathrooms


----------



## hotblooded

243. Interactive signs in the window between Pinocchio Village Haus and It's a Small World


----------



## FFigawi

244. The marathon course through BC/YC which allows you to fly halfway around the world to hug your friend as she finishes her first marathon.


----------



## SarahDisney

245. Frozen Sing Along


----------



## Baloo in MI

246. Designated fryers and the happiness in my daughters’ eyes when they realized they could have French fries and chicken nuggets, “like everyone else!”


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> 244. The marathon course through BC/YC which allows you to fly halfway around the world to hug your friend as she finishes her first marathon.



HEY I KNOW THAT FRIEND!!!!!!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

247.  The LEGO Nessie at Disney Springs.  She looks so cute.


----------



## Keels

248. Back when Polite Pig had Miller Lite on tap.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> 234. The Sorceror’s Hat (RIP I liked it and I don’t why it got so much hate, don’t @ me!)


I’m @‘ing you! It was fine but in the wrong spot. It shouldn’t have gone in front of the theater.


----------



## Baloo in MI

249.  Taking my dad to Club Cool and proving that in fact there is something free at Disney,


----------



## PCFriar80

250 or [2:50].  The time I get up on marathon weekend.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> 250 or [2:50].  The time I get up on marathon weekend.



OR the time I take a nap before the 5K ...


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> OR the time I take a nap before the 5K ...


No napping in the BCVs next year.  Never know when those security checks may hit!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> No napping in the BCVs next year.  Never know when those security checks may hit!



NO DOPEY FOR ME SO I WON'T NEED A NAP!!!!!

Gonna be the most #YOLO Goofy ever. Hurricane Hannah's needs the full amount of revenue from me after the disaster that was this January ...


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’m @‘ing you! It was fine but in the wrong spot. It shouldn’t have gone in front of the theater.



Unsubscribe.


----------



## lhermiston

251. Mickey's Philharmagic


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

252: Old school: If You Had Wings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_You_Had_Wings


----------



## Keels

253: Newer Old School - Delta Dreamflight


----------



## SarahDisney

245. (For those of us whose first visit to Disney was in 2000) Millennium Village


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> Between the post-race beer and all the Starbucks I will need to drink to survive the day, I think I'll probably be getting to know the Disney bathrooms very well ... #TangledBathrooms #TMI


As a pro hydrater, I know all Disney restrooms well!



SarahDisney said:


> Also ...
> 
> 242. Finding Pascals at the tangled bathrooms


246. The Tangled Toilets. (No need to find all the Pascals to make them list worthy!)


----------



## CDKG

247. The American Adventure restrooms, the nicest at Epcot!


----------



## CDKG

248. The circus tent restrooms in the Wonders of Life pavilion (if they're still there...)


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> 248. The circus tent restrooms in the Wonders of Life pavilion (if they're still there...)


Well WoL isn’t accessible to the public. At least for the moment.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

249. Alien Encounters


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> 245. (For those of us whose first visit to Disney was in 2000) Millennium Village


Uh oh....looks like we went from 253 to 245...now we have dupes and I can't do 250 again!!


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> Uh oh....looks like we went from 253 to 245...now we have dupes and I can't do 250 again!!



Can I blame it on typing on my phone?

I will correct it ...

259 (I think my math is right there). Mickey's PhilharMagic


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Can I blame it on typing on my phone?
> 
> I will correct it ...
> 
> 259 (I think my math is right there). Mickey's PhilharMagic



That was 251! 

260. The stretching room in the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## lhermiston

261. Hobbling to Ohana for a post race celebration. 
262. The lo mein at ohana. 
263. The tiki drink served in a pineapple at Ohana.


----------



## JM735

Okay this is an awesome SAFD, so many great things listed.  Ok, so I just skimmed them all so apologies if there are any duplicates...

264. Typhoon Lagoon after dark
265. DVC lounge at Epcot
266. Seeing the sun on Bay lake from the Contemporary or Bay Lake Tower
267. Senior citizens at rope drop - with or without the grandkids


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> 52. Grapefruit Cake Martini at Brown Derby Lounge



How have I not heard of this?? Now I have something to do when I can't get a fast passes for Toy Story Land rides this July.


----------



## Keels

JM735 said:


> How have I not heard of this?? Now I have something to do when I can't get a fast passes for Toy Story Land rides this July.



Your life will be forever changed!!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Uh oh....looks like we went from 253 to 245...now we have dupes and I can't do 250 again!!



THIS IS WHY #NOMATH YOU CAN'T TRUST NUMBERS


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> @FFigawi and I just cut through the fence with ours this year, but they had started closing down the finish area so ...
> 
> But usually, they make you finish them or toss them before you leave the finish area in the parking lot or onto the bus.
> 
> #ProMove would be to leave an empty water bottle/Swell bottle/tumbler in your gear check bag, and then pour the beer in there and walk out with it.



Yes the bus driver made me dump my frozen Italian margarita before I could get on the bus.


----------



## jmasgat

268. The view of Epcot from the GM Lounge at Test Track (It's ALMOST enough to make we wish I still worked at GM......) I made some friends the year I took about a dozen people up during marathon weekend.


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> 260. The stretching room in the Haunted Mansion.



(And knowing to stand under the girl with the parasol when you go in there!)


----------



## hotblooded

269. Toboggan Racers at Blizzard Beach


----------



## ZellyB

270. Actually spotting a lion while on the Safari    (I have the worst luck with this!)


----------



## Keels

271. Macaroni Gratin at Chefs de France


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> 270. Actually spotting a lion while on the Safari    (I have the worst luck with this!)



Hope this helps!  Three for one.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Hope this helps!  Three for one.


Wow that tops hearing the lion roar in January!


----------



## Baloo in MI

272.  First time on Everest when the ride first starts to go backwards.


----------



## jennamfeo

Baloo in MI said:


> 272.  First time on Everest when the ride first starts to go backwards.


I made the mistake (for myself) of googling it to make sure my 5 year old would be okay on it. It made me really excited for me, but I kind of wish I didn't know, too. #parentprobs She loved it though!


----------



## UNCBear24

273. Blaze pizza


----------



## PCFriar80

274.  Free Ghiradelli chocolate.  Followed by a quick hand wash over at The Basin.


----------



## rootbeerkid

275. PB&J sandwiches served in a lunchbag with an apple from Aunt Polly's


----------



## Barca33Runner

I've been following along, but, at this point, ain't nobody got time to go back to check all the responses, so hopefully none of these are repeats:

276. Rainy days in the park (I love the rain and this is not to be confused with any type of storm, wind and lightning ruin everything)
277. Eeyore because he's the best
278. Trying new things and finding new favorites every trip
279. Hand-dipped corn dogs from Sleepy Hollow (I've never been to Disneyland so I can't speak to that semantic argument, but these are good enough that I can even enjoy them slumming it with yellow mustard)
280. Just walking around the park and listening to the music and the sounds.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> 279. Hand-dipped corn dogs from Sleepy Hollow (I've never been to Disneyland so I can't speak to that semantic argument, but these are good enough that I can even enjoy them slumming it with yellow mustard)



They're more Corn Dog Castle and less Little Red Wagon, which means they're top-notch in my book!


----------



## Keels

281. Cheese Fries at Casey's


----------



## hotblooded

282. Savanna view rooms at AKL


----------



## lhermiston

283. Express Check-In and going straight to the parks when you arrive. 
284. Pop Century
285. Tomorrowland at night
286. When the Maleficent float isn’t on fire. 
287. The cast members.


----------



## SarahDisney

289. Making random friends with other people while waiting in lines
290. The Many Outfits of Mickey & Minnie Mouse
291. Character training & rare character sightings!


----------



## Dis5150

292. The recorded message on the bus when it pulls into Magic Kingdom. (This is always our first park and hearing the "take small children by the hand" means we are really there!)


----------



## ZellyB

PCFriar80 said:


> Hope this helps!  Three for one.



WOW!!


----------



## ZellyB

293.  When Tower of Terror shoots UP instead of dropping on the first move


----------



## rteetz

294. Knowing where the ride photos are


----------



## jennamfeo

295. "THE SNACKS" - from my 6 year old


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> 283. Express Check-In and going straight to the parks when you arrive.
> 284. Pop Century
> 285. Tomorrowland at night
> 286. When the Maleficent float isn’t on fire.
> 287. The cast members.





SarahDisney said:


> 289. Making random friends with other people while waiting in lines
> 290. The Many Outfits of Mickey & Minnie Mouse
> 291. Character training & rare character sightings!



No 288?? That's twice now.


----------



## rteetz

288. Skipping numbers in SAFD


----------



## lahobbs4

296. Meeting the Mayor of Mainstreet U.S.A. 

May he rest in peace


----------



## jennamfeo

297. Comparing all the differences between WDW and Disneyland.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> No 288?? That's twice now.



Well I am a javascript developer and javascript is notoriously bad with numbers...



rteetz said:


> 288. Skipping numbers in SAFD



Okay, so ... more face painting for Ryan.


----------



## mtnmjd

Lurkers input:
298: The smell of the lobby at AKL
299: Jalapeño margarita @ La Cava 
300: monorail bar crawl


----------



## lhermiston

Let’s see if we can get to 400 by Sunday. 

301. Citrus swirl


----------



## PrincessV

302. Brown Derby extra-dry Bombay Sapphire martini, w/ olives


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Okay, so ... more face painting for Ryan.


Um no....


----------



## ChipNDale86

303. Walking up to a bus stop right as the bus you need is pulling in


----------



## Bree

304.  Finding hidden Mickeys


----------



## jmasgat

305.  Riding the train all the way around MK
306.  Volunteering during Marathon weekend at a water spot backstage MK behind Splash
307.  Riding Speedway, Teacups, Dumbo and all the other Fantasyland rides by myself               and not caring what anyone thinks!


----------



## FFigawi

308. The bar tenders at the Thirsty River Bar who kindly open for business at 730am on marathon Sunday


----------



## PCFriar80

309.  Riding Tower of Terror alone with my wife.


----------



## ZellyB

310.  Meeting all 7 Dwarves at the Christmas Party


----------



## Keels

311. Boyz II Men during Food & Wine Festival #CouplesSkate


----------



## SarahDisney

312. Chase Lounge @ F&W (RIP)


----------



## Keels

313. Club 33 Lounge at the old Chase Lounge at Epcot


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> 313. Club 33 Lounge at the old Chase Lounge at Epcot



314. Finding a dis friend to get me a reservation


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> 314. Finding a dis friend to get me a reservation


#same


----------



## CDKG

315. Wild Africa Trek


----------



## CDKG

Dis5150 said:


> 292. The recorded message on the bus when it pulls into Magic Kingdom. (This is always our first park and hearing the "take small children by the hand" means we are really there!)


316. The recorded message on the bus when it pulls into Epcot. It is usually my first park and, while I'm not a Journey Into Imagination fan, it means I'm HOME!


----------



## ZellyB

317.  Driving under this beauty


----------



## PrincessV

318. The cool respite of the Tiki Room on a hot, crowded summer night


----------



## JM735

319. Free/unexpected room upgrade to Theme Park or Savannah view
320. Hocus Pocus show during Halloween party
321. Himalayan Ghost at Thirsty River Bar


----------



## ZellyB

322.  The view from the top of Swiss Family Treehouse (Yep, we are one of those who walk through it most trips)


----------



## rteetz

323. Seeing Disers on course! One of my favorite things. Its hard to believe out of 25,000 people you see people you know on course. I think I saw 4-5 Disers running the marathon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> 311. Boyz II Men during Food & Wine Festival #CouplesSkate



324. Music groups reminded me, still going old school: KC and the Sunshine Band on Grad Night. That's the way...


----------



## ZellyB

325.  Watching the Dolphin research training at Epcot


----------



## UNCBear24

326. Off Kilter (RIP)


----------



## lhermiston

327. Mac n cheese hotdog at Casey’s corner
328. Bribing my family with hot chocolate to get up for rope drop. 
329. Mr. Toad’s gravestone outside of Haunted Mansion
330. Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor


----------



## rootbeerkid

331. Treating my daughter's friend to her first Disney visit and seeing her face light up when she realized it didn't cost anything to ride the monorail.


----------



## ZellyB

332.  Riding the monorail through the Contemporary


----------



## Keels

333. Backscratcher!


----------



## croach

https://marathonsforthemind.com/

Starting tomorrow this guy is going to attempt to run the entire Tour de France course. That’s nuts. The mileage is crazy, but if you’ve ever watched the Tour you know the climbing on some stages is insane. Can’t imagine. 

Now back to listing everything ever at Disney


----------



## PCFriar80

334. Candlelight Processional


----------



## PCFriar80

335.  The "old" GM Test Track.


----------



## a-mad

Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!


I don’t really understand that tip. I’ve never been one to avoid early EMH. I always stay on property too. Being there for rope drop works to you advantage more often than not. Now if I was off site I probably would avoid it because you aren’t getting any advantage to getting there early then.


----------



## rteetz

I’ve got to wonder if we could come up with 335 bad things at WDW....


----------



## PCFriar80

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!


We're an EMH couple and with the combination of FP+ and the extra hour find that we can get a lot of the headliners done in a couple of hours.  We like our pool time so will typically spend a couple, maybe 3 hours at a park for an AM EMH, head back to the resort, I'll run and my wife will set up camp at the pool.  Late afternoon we walk to Epcot for our evening fun.  We're Epcot fan's and are fortunate to be at the BCVs so that works for us.
Whatever you choose and if it is AM EMH, give yourself a mid-day break!


----------



## a-mad

^ thanks for the advice so far.  Whenever we've gone we've always been rope drop people (at both DLR and WDW)... we just generally rope drop at a park that doesn't have EMH.  It seems like the general advice I've heard is that if you're planning on spending most of the early part of the day at an EMH park it is going to be more crowded than the other 3 parks.

This is great perspective, though... and with us running everyday, maybe getting there at EMH (when we can) then taking more time off in the afternoon to give our bodies a rest may not be a bad idea.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’ve got to wonder if we could come up with 335 bad things at WDW....



335. Daily parking fees


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> 335. Daily parking fees


So daily parking fees is 1-335? 

Stitch has to be 336 right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> So daily parking fees is 1-335?
> 
> Stitch has to be 336 right?



/report post

Don't say anything bad about Stitch or I'll send Gantu after you.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> /report post
> 
> Don't say anything bad about Stitch or I'll send Gantu after you.


I like stitch the character but his “ride” sucked.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!



My understanding of the “avoid EMH” tip is the park with EMH tends to have more people/be more crowded, even if people don’t take advantage of EMH. 

Here’s where I’ll pitch touringplans.com. They have a crowd calendar as part of their subscription and I’ve used that when planning my last two trips. Your mileage may vary and others on these boards might tell you differently, but I’ve had good luck with their services.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I found the EMH advice depends on how you do the parks.  We tend to go for the morning only so for us it doesn’t affect our touring plans around the park.  An EPCOT EMH doesn’t affect us either as most of the time we aren’t going to do rides but rather enjoy whatever festival going on.


----------



## Bree

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!



EMH should really be avoided if you are staying offsite or possibly a local like me.  The reason for that is because by the time the general public is let in the turnstiles there are already lines for the rides due to resort guests being let in early.  I prefer Touring Plans over any physical book.  Things change so much at WDW that it’s easy for a book to have outdated and incorrect info.  Touring plans also has an app that I prefer over MDE for ride wait times.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> EMH should really be avoided if you are staying offsite or possibly a local like me.  The reason for that is because by the time the general public is let in the turnstiles there are already lines for the rides due to resort guests being let in early.  I prefer Touring Plans over any physical book.  Things change so much at WDW that it’s easy for a book to have outdated and incorrect info.  Touring plans also has an app that I prefer over MDE for ride wait times.


I agree with this. I used the touring plans app for the first time in March and really liked it. The only time it was wrong and the posted wait time was right was Flight of Passage.


----------



## ChipNDale86

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody... sorry not to post 336.  but I had a quick question for all you WDW experts.  We don't visit often enough to know the best tips for which day to visit what park, etc.  I am going to pick up the EasyWDW book this summer - this seems like the one everyone raves about.  But in the meantime - even if you're staying on-property, do you all generally avoid the parks that have EMH in the morning?  This seems to be a tip I hear about often.  How does Marathon Weekend complicate things (if any)?  We will be there 7 days, and since we don't go very often we want to maximize our time there.  We are signing up for Dopey.  As we approach the 180 day window in a couple of months I was preparing to make some ADR's and wanted to get an idea of which parks are recommended for each day we are there.  Thanks in advance!



Just my 2 cents....but I think people get WAY too caught up in crowd calendars etc. It's going to be crowded no matter which park you go to. Will it be slightly less crowded at one park compared to another...probably. Are you really going to notice that much of a difference (especially considering you can only be in 1 park at a time so you can't really compare)...probably not. Our plan is usually to book our ADRs based off which places we really want to eat at depending on availability and then make park plans (FP+, etc) based on where we're going to be for those meals. 

I think if you base everything on what you *think* is going to be the less crowded park you're just going to add more stress to planning and then be more likely to be disappointed/frustrated when it feels like the entire city of Orlando is at Animal Kingdom even if the entire state of Florida is currently at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Thanks for the solid participation in last week's Sundays are for Disney. 

Now that the Disney love fest has come to an end, let's flip the script: what is most overrated at or about Walt Disney World?

I think Be Our Guest is the most overrated restaurant at Disney World (granted, there are LOTS we haven't tried). For all the hype, our experience there was FAR from memorable for any good reasons.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Illuminations


----------



## FFigawi

3. The rooms at the Grand Floridian


----------



## PCFriar80

4. Frozen Ever After


----------



## Dis_Yoda

5. Mickey Caramel Apples


----------



## hotblooded

6. Soarin’


----------



## PCFriar80

7.  ...Dwarfs Mine Train


----------



## Princess KP

8. ‘Ohana


----------



## hotblooded

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Thanks for the solid participation in last week's Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> Now that the Disney love fest has come to an end, let's flip the script: what is most overrated at or about Walt Disney World?
> 
> I think Be Our Guest is the most overrated restaurant at Disney World (granted, there are LOTS we haven't tried). For all the hype, our experience there was FAR from memorable for any good reasons.


I had dinner there once and my meal was lukewarm and bland. The atmosphere reminds me of a high-volume cafeteria despite the table service.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Now that the Disney love fest has come to an end, let's flip the script: what is most overrated at or about Walt Disney World?


9. Test Track


----------



## CDKG

10. HS's Fantasmic! and it's cardboard boat


----------



## lhermiston

hotblooded said:


> I had dinner there once and my meal was lukewarm and bland. The atmosphere reminds me of a high-volume cafeteria despite the table service.



The first night we tried to go, we waited for an hour past our ADR while a cast member insisted we’d be called shortly, only to discover someone had stolen our rez. They gave us some quick service vouchers and said they’d try to get us in another night. 

So, we got in another night and got put in the giant, cafeteria looking room. It was empty except for one other table, who got seated RIGHT NEXT to us. On top of all that, the food was very underwhelming.


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> I had dinner there once and my meal was lukewarm and bland. The atmosphere reminds me of a high-volume cafeteria despite the table service.


I think that’s the problem with how they have a quick service breakfast and lunch and then table service dinner. I much prefer dinner to lunch there. I’m interested to see how things change when they go two credits and have the new dinner menu.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Illuminations


----------



## rteetz

11. Toy Story Mania


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Not going to number mine, but if we’re tied to the number system someone can add them in. It seems likely that we’re going to end up with basically the same list since, you know, people have different tastes and all. Also, overrated is a lot different than bad. There’s some bad stuff (parking, other people, crowding, other people, lines, other people, etc.) that i don’t think anyone rates, so I’ll not include it.

In no particular order some experiences that, for me, are overrated (things that I’ll do, but don’t have to build into a plan)

-Haunted Mansion (it’s just not my thing)
-all the other “it’s a Walt original” stuff (I tend to think he would have been very progressive about upgrading and updating things). At least for the parks themselves this feels like a crutch anytime they want to justify not spending money.
-second on 7DMT. It’s a ride, it’s fine, I’m not waiting 2 hours for it.
-character lines vs. rides during MNSSHP. If my choice is to walk on to basically any attraction or wait 2 hours to meet Jack and Sally, I’m not waiting 2 hours. I seem to be in the minority on that one.
-running down Main Street in the Magic Kingdom. (It’s crowded and elbow-y and I can’t see anything. I much prefer the experience walking into MK when I’m not running a race. That’s definitely not overrated).

ETA: I see a lot of bad opinions already in the answers to this question.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> all the other “it’s a Walt original” stuff (I tend to think he would have been very progressive about upgrading and updating things). At least for the parks themselves this feels like a crutch anytime they want to justify not spending money.


Just curious what you mean by this because there are only two attractions at WDW really tied to Walt. Those being Carousel of Progress and Enchanted Tiki Room. Everything else at MK Walt didn’t have any say because unfortunately he was already dead.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Just curious what you mean by this because there are only two attractions at WDW really tied to Walt. Those being Carousel of Progress and Enchanted Tiki Room. Everything else at MK Walt didn’t have any say because unfortunately he was already dead.



I guess I wasn’t thinking of anything in particular. I’ve heard his name evoked in a lot in arguments about what should and should not be done in the parks, almost always on the side of “we should leave everything exactly the way it is.”

I wouldn’t mind an upgrade to the seating in CoP though.


----------



## hotblooded

Barca33Runner said:


> I wouldn’t mind an upgrade to the seating in CoP though.


I wouldn’t mind an upgrade to the script.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Flight of Passage...it's a good ride but 3ish hour wait? No way Jose. I've heard several people say it's the best ride in Orlando (and obviously that's subjective) but there's just no way that's true. Just my opinion, but I don't even think it's the best ride at Animal Kingdom... maybe if I cared even a little bit about Avatar I'd enjoy it more? And don't get me wrong, I do enjoy it but I guess not nearly in the same way everyone else does.

Also, Pandora just in general. Sure it's pretty but that's about all it's got going for it. Navaii River is again pretty, but I assume most people have very little connection to the story it's telling. The land is kind of small and usually very crowded. I haven't tried Santuli Canteen yet so I'll reserve judgement on that.


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> I wouldn’t mind an upgrade to the script.


An update to the ending scene should be coming for the 50th if things are still on track.


----------



## rteetz

ChipNDale86 said:


> Flight of Passage...it's a good ride but 3ish hour wait? No way Jose. I've heard several people say it's the best ride in Orlando (and obviously that's subjective) but there's just no way that's true. Just my opinion, but I don't even think it's the best ride at Animal Kingdom... maybe if I cared even a little bit about Avatar I'd enjoy it more? And don't get me wrong, I do enjoy it but I guess not nearly in the same way everyone else does.
> 
> Also, Pandora just in general. Sure it's pretty but that's about all it's got going for it. Navaii River is again pretty, but I assume most people have very little connection to the story it's telling. The land is kind of small and usually very crowded. I haven't tried Santuli Canteen yet so I'll reserve judgement on that.


I disagree but I think part of the beauty of Pandora is the fact you don’t need to watch or like the movie to enjoy the land. No characters or anything from the movie are within the land. Personally the land is the most immersive thing at WDW they have done and stands alone outside the film which wasn’t the best. 

I don’t think anyone here would think any ride is worth 3+ hours either.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> An update to the ending scene should be coming for the 50th if things are still on track.


Excellent news!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis_Yoda said:


> Illuminations



Thought I was the only one underwhelmed by Illuminations.

Staying out of this after that comment.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: FOTLK. Seriously,it hasn’t changed since we first took our boys there when they were 2 and 4 (and they are now 15 and 17).


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> SAFD: FOTLK. Seriously,it hasn’t changed since we first took our boys there when they were 2 and 4 (and they are now 15 and 17).


Interesting choice. If I may what would you change about it? 

I often see it at least once if not more on each trip.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sooo...I'm seriously mulling around the idea of running the full this time. #thanksrundisney for delaying registration and giving me more time to step it up a notch...and spend more money.

It'd be my first full (no 1/2s or anything either so first of that too!)

I'm a regular runner about 10-12 miles per week

Longest run was 8 miles

I'm not fast

Looked at Galloway's plan. Anyone have any feedback on it? 

I've recently incorporated run/walk into my training and my body is much happier!  I'm currently running my usual 12mm pace at a 90/30 interval, he suggests that pace be 120/60 intervals but I find that my times are actually improving using the 90/30 intervals. I remember a discussion a few months back (it may even be on the 2018 thread) about interval length anyone remember the details of that?


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Tiffins

We’re at WDW right now and had high hopes for it. The food was good, but not nearly worth the price point. 

On another not, I love WDW in just about any environment, but we’ve ended up looking like drowned rats every day so far. Enough is enough!


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Sooo...I'm seriously mulling around the idea of running the full this time. #thanksrundisney for delaying registration and giving me more time to step it up a notch...and spend more money.
> 
> It'd be my first full (no 1/2s or anything either so first of that too!)
> 
> I'm a regular runner about 10-12 miles per week
> 
> Longest run was 8 miles
> 
> I'm not fast
> 
> Looked at Galloway's plan. Anyone have any feedback on it?
> 
> I've recently incorporated run/walk into my training and my body is much happier!  I'm currently running my usual 12mm pace at a 90/30 interval, he suggests that pace be 120/60 intervals but I find that my times are actually improving using the 90/30 intervals. I remember a discussion a few months back (it may even be on the 2018 thread) about interval length anyone remember the details of that?


I say go for it if you think you can do it. If you can train for it no reason you can't. 

I am not a fan of the mileage of Galloway's plan for a marathon. He has you going up and over 26 miles in training usually which is not something you really need to do.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> SAFD:  Tiffins
> 
> We’re at WDW right now and had high hopes for it. The food was good, but not nearly worth the price point.
> 
> On another not, I love WDW in just about any environment, but we’ve ended up looking like drowned rats every day so far. Enough is enough!


Everyone is breaking my heart with these things! That's part of the beauty of the parks though as there is something for everyone. 

I have been paying attention to the weather and yeah this week and last look like not a good time to be at WDW. We are getting our fair share of rain this week in WI as well.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Everyone is breaking my heart with these things! That's part of the beauty of the parks though as there is something for everyone.
> 
> I have been paying attention to the weather and yeah this week and last look like not a good time to be at WDW. We are getting our fair share of rain this week in WI as well.



I knew you’d be disappointed in that one. Tiffin’s wasn’t bad by any means, it just didn’t measure up to the price point and hype “for us.  We’ve tried two big recommendations from the the board this trip. The other was the School Bread from Norway. That fell squarely into the “meh” category. 

To the weather, most of the time when it rains at WDW it’s a storm you can take cover from for 30-45 minutes and it’s gone. We’re totally used to dealing with that. This trip, though, has been several hours of heavy rain at a time. It was so bad we abandoned our RoL FPs and were so soaked by the time we got back to the resort we thought we were going to have to go to Fit2Run for another pair of shoes!  And it’s been every day of the trip. Bronchitis and cold weather for WDWMW and now this. I’m starting to think the bad luck is me!


----------



## cavepig

Overrated, nothing!  Okay maybe the cheese in the rundisney snack boxes which I can't even eat


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I knew you’d be disappointed in that one. Tiffin’s wasn’t bad by any means, it just didn’t measure up to the price point and hype “for us.  We’ve tried two big recommendations from the the board this trip. The other was the School Bread from Norway. That fell squarely into the “meh” category.
> 
> To the weather, most of the time when it rains at WDW it’s a storm you can take cover from for 30-45 minutes and it’s gone. We’re totally used to dealing with that. This trip, though, has been several hours of heavy rain at a time. It was so bad we abandoned our RoL FPs and were so soaked by the time we got back to the resort we thought we were going to have to go to Fit2Run for another pair of shoes!  And it’s been every day of the trip. Bronchitis and cold weather for WDWMW and now this. I’m starting to think the bad luck is me!


I have only done the Rivers of Light dining package with Tiffins which actually can work out to be a deal since its a set price for appetizer, entree, and dessert. I have never actually had the school bread so I can't comment there.


----------



## Bree

Overrated
Resort - Poly
Restaurant - ‘Ohana
Ride - Toy Story Mania
Nighttime Show - Fantasmic


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> I say go for it if you think you can do it. If you can train for it no reason you can't.
> 
> I am not a fan of the mileage of Galloway's plan for a marathon. He has you going up and over 26 miles in training usually which is not something you really need to do.



Yeah...most plans have you go to 23 right?


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Yeah...most plans have you go to 23 right?


Really depends on the plan. Some only go to 20, some more some less. In my two marathons I have only gone to 20 and felt fine. You may need 21-24 for more mental confidence. It really depends on you.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: 
Food - Mickey waffles. 
Show -Fantasmic
Ride - 7DMT


----------



## camaker

Simba's Girl said:


> Yeah...most plans have you go to 23 right?



It really depends on the plan. I think 20 is kind of the magic number for most generic plans. There are also training plans that focus more on time than distance, too. @DopeyBadger makes a lot of these plans for folks. The maximum long run for the three marathon plans that I’ve done of his ranged from 14-16 miles. You make up for that with a little more mid-week work, but I’ve felt very prepared going into each race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Simba's Girl said:


> I've recently incorporated run/walk into my training and my body is much happier! I'm currently running my usual 12mm pace at a 90/30 interval, he suggests that pace be 120/60 intervals but I find that my times are actually improving using the 90/30 intervals. I remember a discussion a few months back (it may even be on the 2018 thread) about interval length anyone remember the details of that?



Maybe this one?

Some science for run/walk methodology

You can most certainly manipulate the length of the interval.  For me personally, when I write others pacing I set the walk at 30 seconds (per Galloway's most recent recommendation).  I then find out the comfortable walking pace from the runner and that sets the distance covered for the walk.  I then set the run pace/duration based on the current fitness of the person and trying to find fitness relevant pacing.  Like for instance for the Galloway LR pace (Marathon pace + 2 min), I tend to use Marathon pace +9% as the run pace.  Then based on 3/4 intervals being set (person's walk pace, 30 sec walk duration, and MP +9%) allows me to figure out the run duration to hit the MP + 2 min.  This blends Galloway's methodology with my methodologies on current fitness pacing.  It keeps the LR as almost exclusively easy and aerobic as desired.



Simba's Girl said:


> Yeah...most plans have you go to 23 right?



Here are some testimonials from other's I've helped that have done a 2.5 hr max LR (a few run/walk go to 180 min).

*TESTIMONIALS:  2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018*

Several different ways to make it accomplishable.  While the plan may max at 14/16 miles, what you'll see is the runner is still doing a significant amount of running throughout the week.  The one thing I really try hard to accomplish in writing a marathon plan is having some back to back days at very easy pacing.  So a hallmark is a 90 min Saturday + a 150 min Sunday near the end of the plan.  While in total mileage the long run may be down, the cumulative mileage of these two runs may be near that same distance but allows for recovery between.  It keeps you training so that the necessary recovery from the long run doesn't bleed into the rest of the week's training.

It's pretty common to see a 20 mile max in a marathon.  Some coaches that advocate for a time duration limit of 150-180 min for a single training run are Hansons, Jack Daniels, and Jeff Gaudette.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Thought I was the only one underwhelmed by Illuminations.
> 
> Staying out of this after that comment.



Eh, there are things I like that others don't and there are things I don't like that others do.  Hopefully all of us are adults and won't be offended by varying opinions! (Although it is always fun to pick on @rteetz)

I liked Illuminations the first time I saw it.  It's been going on for almost 19 years and I'm bored now.  I gave it another chance a couple years ago when I was there around Christmas time and eh..  I also haven't seen Fantastic in 11 years so I guess we could say I find that overrated too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Restaurant: Chef Mickey's


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> (Although it is always fun to pick on @rteetz)


I don't know why everyone thinks this!


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> Eh, there are things I like that others don't and there are things I don't like that others do.  Hopefully all of us are adults and won't be offended by varying opinions! (Although it is always fun to pick on @rteetz)
> 
> I liked Illuminations the first time I saw it.  It's been going on for almost 19 years and I'm bored now.  I gave it another chance a couple years ago when I was there around Christmas time and eh..  I also haven't seen Fantastic in 11 years so I guess we could say I find that overrated too.



I think you’ve hit it on the head. I wouldn’t call Illuminations overrated so much as I would call it stale. I loved it when I started going to Disney. Now I don’t think I’ve seen it in 6 or 7 years and really don’t miss it. All the other fireworks shows on property have been updated or had seasonal variations introduced. Illuminations is still Illuminations with its now dated visuals and technology. It’s just boring.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks this!



Umm... Because it IS fun, maybe?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> It’s just boring.







camaker said:


> Umm... Because it IS fun, maybe?


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks this!


Maybe we should throw it over to @LSUlakes on the running thread for a QOTTD?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



You know what will make everything better, little buddy?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> You know what will make everything better, little buddy?


Panda Face!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> You know what will make everything better, little buddy?



Face painting?

Ooh, please say face painting!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Panda Face!





camaker said:


> Face painting?
> 
> Ooh, please say face painting!



Panda face painting!

https://www.snazaroo.com/beginners-guides/panda.aspx


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Panda Face!





camaker said:


> Face painting?
> 
> Ooh, please say face painting!





FFigawi said:


> Panda face painting!
> 
> https://www.snazaroo.com/beginners-guides/panda.aspx


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You know what will make everything better, little buddy?





Dis_Yoda said:


> Panda Face!





camaker said:


> Face painting?
> 
> Ooh, please say face painting!





FFigawi said:


> Panda face painting!
> 
> https://www.snazaroo.com/beginners-guides/panda.aspx





Keels said:


>



Back to hating you all!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Back to hating you all!



I can live with that.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Back to hating you all!



"You are not the first to pass this way ... nor shall you be the last."


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> "You are not the first to pass this way ... nor shall you be the last."


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



I feel that like that should earn me a couple of points today.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I feel that like that should earn me a couple of points today.


Maybe...


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

It feels like bad juju to just criticize, so ill offset every harsh remark with a good one.

Overrated: La cellier and Art Smith’s homecoming. Both are very good, but not for the money. I thought the steak was good, but not for the huge price and compared to other really great steak restaurants. The chicken at art smith’s was fine but way too greesy.

Not overrated was California Grill and Citricos-fantastic. Also, everyone says BoG is mediocre for breakfast, but mine ended up being my favorite breakfast of any I had on property.

Overrated snack: mickey premium bars. They just remind me of the generic ice cream bars you find at any gas station in a special cooler.  I’d rather get a magnum bar at home.

My must have snack: the massive hockey puck shaped, overly sugared chocolate chip cookie you can everywhere there.

Overrated ride: Navi River ride. It was relaxing, but underwhelming. Also, journey to imagination-they totally wrecked that ride with the reimagining of it a million years ago.

Shows: Fantastismic-it is fine I guess, but it’s just not my thing. Happily Ever after, however, is great. Also, I still love CoP, even thought the last scene needs some love. It’s probably a purely nostalgic thing for me.


----------



## Keels

My overrated is Via Napoli (sorry, @croach)


----------



## jmasgat

Not overrated, per se, but I was sorely disappointed in the revised Soarin'. This went from being a must do for me- a ride I would do whatever necessary to be top row for that true feeling of flying- to a gasping "What the F did they do to this ride!"

The new video is so distorted and they tried to smush a billion things into one film. It totally lost everything shred of magic. I was so unhappy when I left. The icing on the cake was the shot of the Eiffel Tower--bent and distorted (and no, I'm not describing myself!)


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> I wouldn’t call Illuminations overrated so much as I would call it stale.


Yes this!  It needs an updated badly.


----------



## KingLlama

*Ride:* Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
*Resort:* Art of Animation
*Show:* Illuminations
*Restaurant(Table Service):* Le Cellier
*Restaurant(Quick Service):* Pecos Bill
*Snack:* Mickey Bar
*Miscellaneous food item:* Mickey Waffle(it's just a waffle. In the shape of Mickey's head. People act like Disney mixes in cocaine and the powder of a unicorn's horn into the batter.)


----------



## ZellyB

Well, this answer is going to get me some hate.  

Peter Pan's Flight.  

I love the ride, but the waits for it are completely insane.  No way to I wait 90 minutes for it, so that's why I consider it overrated.


----------



## ZellyB

Simba's Girl said:


> Sooo...I'm seriously mulling around the idea of running the full this time. #thanksrundisney for delaying registration and giving me more time to step it up a notch...and spend more money.
> 
> It'd be my first full (no 1/2s or anything either so first of that too!)
> 
> I'm a regular runner about 10-12 miles per week
> 
> Longest run was 8 miles
> 
> I'm not fast
> 
> Looked at Galloway's plan. Anyone have any feedback on it?
> 
> I've recently incorporated run/walk into my training and my body is much happier!  I'm currently running my usual 12mm pace at a 90/30 interval, he suggests that pace be 120/60 intervals but I find that my times are actually improving using the 90/30 intervals. I remember a discussion a few months back (it may even be on the 2018 thread) about interval length anyone remember the details of that?



I've used the Galloway training plans a few times for marathons.  If you follow it, you'll finish a marathon.  That said, I think it's the bare minimum needed to finish.  If you use the basic plan but boost it some, I think you'd find that you'll have a better experience.  If you stick with the 3x a week running, I'd build up your mid-week runs to be a bit longer than he recommends, but ideally I think for a marathon 4x a week is better.  I also never went all the way to 26 in a training run.  I topped out most of mine at 22 or so.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> Well, this answer is going to get me some hate.
> 
> Peter Pan's Flight.
> 
> I love the ride, but the waits for it are completely insane.  No way to I wait 90 minutes for it, so that's why I consider it overrated.



I have never understood the mass appeal of this ride.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I have never understood the mass appeal of this ride.


Part of the reason it has such a long wait is 1. Fastpass and 2. It’s a low capacity attraction.


----------



## pluto377

Totally agree with Illuminations.  

And the new Soarin'.  I was so disappointed when I rode it.  

Chef Mickey's.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Rope drop. We are _not_ morning people in my house.


----------



## croach

KingLlama said:


> *Miscellaneous food item:* Mickey Waffle(it's just a waffle. In the shape of Mickey's head. People act like Disney mixes in *cocaine* and the powder of a unicorn's horn into the batter.)



This would explain a lot actually.


----------



## jennamfeo

All of the AK except EE. Can someone just move that to a different park, thanks.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD: Pirates.  I still like it, but I can name several attractions at MK that I would prefer to ride.  Part of it is being spoiled with DL's version...

As far as the ongoing Illuminations discussion - I realize it's getting pretty old, and the technology and gee-whiz elements are no longer fresh, but daggum if that music doesn't get me every time!  It has to be probably my favorite score to any theme park show ever (neck and neck with the finale of Fantasmic!)


----------



## roxymama

The deluxe disney dining plan is overrated.  People get really excited about it, but my stomach just can't take it and all the time spent going to restaurants and sitting down...blech.  If I ever do a dining plan again it will be quick service with a few table service thrown in off our own dime.  

Also waiting hours for parades and fireworks.  I like parades and fireworks, but not enough to carve out hour+ of time I could be doing other fun things.  I'll take an obstructed view anytime over curb stalking and defending my turf.  Hence why paying a tiny bit more for Fantasmic dining package and fireworks dessert party was ok in my book as a treat.


----------



## roxymama

This has been asked like 80,000 times I'm sure...do we know when January will open up on the web to stalk hotel costs?  Just in case I were to want to do that? 
I know I can call disney now for rates, but I'm still in stalking mode.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> This has been asked like 80,000 times I'm sure...do we know when January will open up on the web to stalk hotel costs?  Just in case I were to want to do that?
> I know I can call disney now for rates, but I'm still in stalking mode.



Sounds like Dopey to me. What say you @rteetz?


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Sounds like Dopey to me. What say you @rteetz?



I heard if @roxymama does Dopey, @rteetz has to have an additional face painting session.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I heard if @roxymama does Dopey, @rteetz has to have an additional face painting session.


If @roxymama does Dopey I just might be willing to paint my face...


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> This has been asked like 80,000 times I'm sure...do we know when January will open up on the web to stalk hotel costs?  Just in case I were to want to do that?
> I know I can call disney now for rates, but I'm still in stalking mode.


June/July is when they open online.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> If @roxymama does Dopey I just might be willing to paint my face...



And in one brief post @rteetz ratchets up the pressure on @roxymama to do Dopey to astronomical proportions.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> If @roxymama does Dopey I just might be willing to paint my face...



Just for that - I'm willing to throw $50 at @roxymama's Dopey registration fee. (Sorry it isn't more but I have a Goofy & a 10K registration to pay for as well)


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Just for that - I'm willing to throw $50 at @roxymama's Dopey registration fee


This is quite the offer @roxymama!

I also didn’t say yes for sure...


----------



## Simba's Girl

DopeyBadger said:


> Maybe this one?
> 
> Some science for run/walk methodology
> 
> You can most certainly manipulate the length of the interval.  For me personally, when I write others pacing I set the walk at 30 seconds (per Galloway's most recent recommendation).  I then find out the comfortable walking pace from the runner and that sets the distance covered for the walk.  I then set the run pace/duration based on the current fitness of the person and trying to find fitness relevant pacing.  Like for instance for the Galloway LR pace (Marathon pace + 2 min), I tend to use Marathon pace +9% as the run pace.  Then based on 3/4 intervals being set (person's walk pace, 30 sec walk duration, and MP +9%) allows me to figure out the run duration to hit the MP + 2 min.  This blends Galloway's methodology with my methodologies on current fitness pacing.  It keeps the LR as almost exclusively easy and aerobic as desired.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some testimonials from other's I've helped that have done a 2.5 hr max LR (a few run/walk go to 180 min).
> 
> *TESTIMONIALS:  2018 Disney Marathon Weekend;  Winter/Spring 2018*
> 
> Several different ways to make it accomplishable.  While the plan may max at 14/16 miles, what you'll see is the runner is still doing a significant amount of running throughout the week.  The one thing I really try hard to accomplish in writing a marathon plan is having some back to back days at very easy pacing.  So a hallmark is a 90 min Saturday + a 150 min Sunday near the end of the plan.  While in total mileage the long run may be down, the cumulative mileage of these two runs may be near that same distance but allows for recovery between.  It keeps you training so that the necessary recovery from the long run doesn't bleed into the rest of the week's training.
> 
> It's pretty common to see a 20 mile max in a marathon.  Some coaches that advocate for a time duration limit of 150-180 min for a single training run are Hansons, Jack Daniels, and Jeff Gaudette.



Thank you @DopeyBadger this is super helpful!


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> And in one brief post @rteetz ratchets up the pressure on @roxymama to do Dopey to astronomical proportions.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Just for that - I'm willing to throw $50 at @roxymama's Dopey registration fee. (Sorry it isn't more but I have a Goofy & a 10K registration to pay for as well)



Why am I sweating now, when I'm not even running today???


----------



## SarahDisney

Belated SAFD: Nothing. There are plenty of things at Disney that I don't enjoy (PeopleMover, I'm looking at you), but I wouldn't call them overrated, just not to my taste. Just because I don't enjoy something, doesn't make it overrated.



rteetz said:


> If @roxymama does Dopey I just might be willing to paint my face...



Someone is going to print this out (or screenshot it on their phone) so that we have proof that @rteetz has to get his face painted while @roxymama is walking around with her Dopey medal, right?


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Belated SAFD: Nothing. There are plenty of things at Disney that I don't enjoy (PeopleMover, I'm looking at you), but I wouldn't call them overrated, just not to my taste. Just because I don't enjoy something, doesn't make it overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is going to print this out (or screenshot it on their phone) so that we have proof that @rteetz has to get his face painted while @roxymama is walking around with her Dopey medal, right?


I like your SAFD answer except for the hurtful words towards the people mover. 

Again I didn’t say I’d do it for sure


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Again I didn’t say I’d do it for sure


Neither did I!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Neither did I!


Well you keep talking about hotel rooms


----------



## cavepig

So,  I need to make sure on my itinary to leave room to witness a face painting!    I love how this thread goes as we wait for June 1 registration announcements, it's the best!


----------



## JM735

Wow, some of this week’s answers almost hurt!  I agree we all have different preferences and perspectives, but seriously, Tiffins, Illuminations, Flight of Passage, Festival of the Lion King? Then I realized that some things can be awesome and (slightly) overrated at the same time…

On the flip side, I can definitely get behind some of the others listed – Chef Mickey's, Be Our Guest, Peter Pan, Deluxe Dining Plan (heck, I’d say all Disney Dining Plans are overrated, free or otherwise).

I guess I have to come up with something to add, so I’ll go with Disney bacon.  Just… yuck.  Which is sad since good bacon can make everything better.


----------



## roxymama

JM735 said:


> Wow, some of this week’s answers almost hurt!  I agree we all have different preferences and perspectives, but seriously, Tiffins, Illuminations, Flight of Passage, Festival of the Lion King? Then I realized that some things can be awesome and (slightly) overrated at the same time…
> .



I totally get what you are saying.  I love disney stuff for all the reasons lots of people out in the real world hate it.  I like nostalgia and kitschy and silly and "not real."  So sometimes the "lamest" attractions (according to some) are my absolute fave.  
People Mover, Tiki Room, Mexico boat ride, Navi River...all E-tickets for me


----------



## Dis5150

Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

JM735 said:


> I guess I have to come up with something to add, so I’ll go with Disney bacon.  Just… yuck.  Which is sad since good bacon can make everything better.



I'll agree with you on that!  Grand Floridian Cafe has good bacon in their sandwich but most other bacon sucks.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?


I won't know until November when I stay at Pop for Wine and Dine. They probably share for the expo but I would think on race morning they have their own bus.


----------



## Calfan

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?



I stayed at Pop for Princess, and I don't recall making a stop on the bus to the race.  Everything was smooth in terms of buses to the race and back.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?



So, I've never gone to the expo from pop, so not sure on that one. Coming back from the expo, they shared buses. Not sure which hotel was first since this was 2+ years ago and my memory is going.
Going to the race we had our own bus, and coming back after we shared with AoA.
Overall, I thought it was a fairly seamless experience. The hotel is pretty close to the expo, so that's a short ride, and other than confusion one morning about where the bus would pick us up (spoiler alert: it wasnt where the race transportation sign was ... but by the second morning pickup was as expected), everything was great. Lots of runners there too, so you're never waiting for a bus alone.
If I wasnt going deluxe this trip, I'd be back at Pop.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I won't know until November when I stay at Pop for Wine and Dine. They probably share for the expo but I would think on race morning they have their own bus.





Calfan said:


> I stayed at Pop for Princess, and I don't recall making a stop on the bus to the race.  Everything was smooth in terms of buses to the race and back.





SarahDisney said:


> So, I've never gone to the expo from pop, so not sure on that one. Coming back from the expo, they shared buses. Not sure which hotel was first since this was 2+ years ago and my memory is going.
> Going to the race we had our own bus, and coming back after we shared with AoA.
> Overall, I thought it was a fairly seamless experience. The hotel is pretty close to the expo, so that's a short ride, and other than confusion one morning about where the bus would pick us up (spoiler alert: it wasnt where the race transportation sign was ... but by the second morning pickup was as expected), everything was great. Lots of runners there too, so you're never waiting for a bus alone.
> If I wasnt going deluxe this trip, I'd be back at Pop.



Thanks guys! It sounds like it would be a good choice. Not as fancy as BC or POFQ like I was hoping but trying to save some money and the TA deal is great. Might be able to swing an AP with the savings! Then I have an excuse for another trip or two next year!


----------



## sylkai

roxymama said:


> I totally get what you are saying.  I love disney stuff for all the reasons lots of people out in the real world hate it.  I like nostalgia and kitschy and silly and "not real."  So sometimes the "lamest" attractions (according to some) are my absolute fave.
> People Mover, Tiki Room, Mexico boat ride, Navi River...all E-tickets for me



I love the Tiki Room.

I'm the obnoxious person singing along.


----------



## pluto377

I stayed at AoA this year for Princess weekend and I don't recall sharing with Pop at any point.  Maybe it's different that weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Belated SAFD: Nothing. There are plenty of things at Disney that I don't enjoy (PeopleMover, I'm looking at you), but I wouldn't call them overrated, just not to my taste. Just because I don't enjoy something, doesn't make it overrated.



Dammit Sarah. I love this. You are so right. And I am just one less person crowding up AK for all of you. You are very welcome. 
Related to that, there is an app called Untappd where people can log beers they drink and one of my pet peeves is people that log into a beer style they don't like and give it one a "cap" rating because "I don't like sours." Well that doesn't make it BAD. You don't need to bring down their whole score because you are drinking a beer you don't even like. Dummies.


----------



## roxymama

I've been doing the secret squirrel technique of going on the disney website and saying I want to stay from 12/31 through the Monday after marathon (and getting crazy expensive trips thrown at me of course) but then looking at the rate details per day.  No idea if those will be the correct new 2019 prices for those dates but I'm just doing that anyways.  Even though I have no idea if A) I'm going B) for how long C) for what races or D) with whom.  

If I do go, I need someone to go to afternoon tea with me at the GF on Saturday.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?


I stayed there for the Dark Side 2017 race weekend. It was the best bus experience that I have had in all of the race weekends.  Whether it was for the expo, morning races or theme parks, I never waited more than about two minutes for a bus. Evening return to resort from theme parks at closing will be a very different story! But on a race weekend we weren’t closing the parks. 

It was also very convenient to walk over to art of animation for a meal. Their pasta station was great for the night before races.  (Of course I would buy wine at the art of animation store to accompany the pasta....which may have made those meals all that much better). 

I don’t recall sharing a bus with art of animation for the race related stuff. 

I really think you can’t go wrong with pop. I’m not sure if all their rooms have been renovated yet but they are putting in coffee makers and the rooms will have a regular bed and a Murphy bed. I haven’t stayed since they renovated. I actually packed a coffee pot when we stayed there!!!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I've been doing the secret squirrel technique of going on the disney website and saying I want to stay from 12/31 through the Monday after marathon (and getting crazy expensive trips thrown at me of course) but then looking at the rate details per day.  No idea if those will be the correct new 2019 prices for those dates but I'm just doing that anyways.  Even though I have no idea if A) I'm going B) for how long C) for what races or D) with whom.
> 
> If I do go, I need someone to go to afternoon tea with me at the GF on Saturday.


Um.... Dopey.... Um... yeah....

I don't think that would be the best way to go about it. You are better off going on Mousesavers and checking historical rates.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Even though I have no idea if A) I'm going B) for how long C) for what races or D) with whom.



A) Yes
B) Get there for the expo on Wednesday,  stay at least thru DATW on Monday
C) All of them
D) that one I dont know


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> A) Yes
> B) Get there for the expo on Wednesday,  stay at least thru DATW on Monday
> C) All of them
> D) that one I dont know


D. All of us duh!


----------



## lhermiston

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?



FWIW, I stayed at Pop for the 2017 marathon. My recollections:
- Bus to the expo took an extremely long time. I don’t think we went to AofA. 
- Getting out of the expo was horrible, but that didn’t have anything to do with Pop. 
- I don’t recall sharing a bus with AoA the morning of the marathon. It was fast and efficient, as I recall. 

All in all, I loved staying at Pop marathon weekend. When we were deciding on accommodations for marathon weekend 2019 - our first trip as a family of 5 - it was a tossup between two rooms at Pop or one at POR. POR narrowly won out, but I’d recommend Pop to anyone for race weekend (or any other time).


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> If I do go, I need someone to go to afternoon tea with me at the GF on Saturday.


I’ll go with you! I love Afternoon Tea. 
This Sunday, I’ll be taking an hour and a half ferry ride from Vancouver to Victoria, British Columbia to have tea at the Fairmont Empress. So excited!!


----------



## roxymama

Princess KP said:


> I’ll go with you! I love Afternoon Tea.
> This Sunday, I’ll be taking an hour and a half ferry ride from Vancouver to Victoria, British Columbia to have tea at the Fairmont Empress. So excited!!



!!! Okay !!!  By the time 180 day ADR's come about I should know what the heck I'm doing with myself come January 

Also, that sounds lovely.  I had an afternoon tea on Saturday but it was at my cousins house for the royal wedding and we mostly just drank prosecco and ate small cupcakes.  So not quite exactly the same.


----------



## Livelovedance

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?



My first and only runDisney experience was at Princess weekend this past February, but I did stay at Pop so I have a little bit to add!

This was my first stay at Pop, or any value for that matter. I stayed in one of the renovated rooms and although the room is small compared to moderates and deluxe resorts, I personally thought it was great for the weekend!

This was my first trip to ESPN, and I was amazed by how close it was to Pop for the expo! It was a very quick bus ride! On the way back from the expo we stopped at AoA first before going back to Pop. The morning of the 5K I walked right on to the bus which took us straight to the event. The morning of the 10K I noticed the buses were lined up all the way down the row waiting to load and take the runners to the event. I don't remember if this happened the first morning, but I know we went straight to Epcot both mornings. I can't remember if we stopped at AoA on the way back, but if we did it must have also been quick because it doesn't stand out in my memory.

I don't have any other resorts to compare it to for races, but I was very pleased and would stay there again for another race!


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks guys! It sounds like it would be a good choice. Not as fancy as BC or POFQ like I was hoping but trying to save some money and the TA deal is great. Might be able to swing an AP with the savings! Then I have an excuse for another trip or two next year!


Plus an AP will get you all the race photos!


----------



## JM735

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'll agree with you on that!  Grand Floridian Cafe has good bacon in their sandwich but most other bacon sucks.


Now that you mention it, Grand Floridian Cafe did have something better.  But since it was a one-time experience I consider a fluke!  Maybe I'll have to confirm it marathon weekend...


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I’ll go with you! I love Afternoon Tea.



I'm going for the first time in a couple weeks myself and I'm super excited!


----------



## UNCBear24

Dis5150 said:


> Just got a quote from a TA for Pop and am now thinking of going with it. So the eternal question I keep posting, what are people's experience with Pop for races? Do they share a bus with AofA?


I've stayed at Pop 2-3 times during marathon weekend and enjoyed it each time.  They do not share a bus on race mornings.  In addition, the renovated rooms are great!


----------



## jennamfeo

This year has flown by but I feel like the wait until June 1st for this announcement has been the longest wait ever. It's like I'm in line for FoP.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> This year has flown by but I feel like the wait until June 1st for this announcement has been the longest wait ever. It's like I'm in line for FoP.


But you hate AK...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> But you hate AK...


And I've never rode FoP. Hahaha.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yeah. I want information. June 1st is too far away.
(Clearly I have no patience today ... or ever)


----------



## lhermiston

I’m trying to get through my last few days of work before a week-long vacation and time is moving at a glacial pace. The struggle is real, gang.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m trying to get through my last few days of work before a week-long vacation and time is moving at a glacial pace. The struggle is real, gang.


That is also the worst... Hang in there!


----------



## Bree

I'm all registered for Dopey, but I'm indecisive for the Princess Half.  I just wanna know the exact date for registration so I know how much longer I can go back and forth with running it or not.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Overrated WDW:  Hmm, that's a tough one.  I'll go with Pirates and Fantasmic, but you must understand that I say this only because I love the far superior versions of these attractions in Disneyland.  

There are a lot of attractions I enjoy such as Mine Train and even Frozen Ever After, but I also believe they're not worth insanely long waits.  Since I stay at WDW for a week, my multiple days in the parks makes this a non issue for me.  

After upgrading to an AP during my Dark Side trip, I'm now committed to one more WDW visit before next February.  My first choice is for Marathon weekend.  My little sister is threatening to run Dopey, and I'm considering either Goofy or Dopey.

This will be my first full, but since I've always vowed that if I ever run a full, I will run my first at Disney World and since I know there is no Star Wars race in January at Disneyland next year, this makes it a good year. 

My debate comes down to Goofy or Dopey.  I understand that training is the key to this, but I'm not worried about that.  I know I can get the training in because my last few training seasons for Star Wars have been near perfect.  Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?

For those who stayed at Pop during a race weekend, how quiet was it?  I loved how quiet French Quarter and Riverside were for the past two Dark Side weekends.  I have a great rate at Pop, but am still leaning towards French Quarter because of how quiet it is and proximity to Epcot.


----------



## jmasgat

Sleepless Knight said:


> For those who stayed at Pop during a race weekend, how quiet was it?  I loved how quiet French Quarter and Riverside were for the past two Dark Side weekends.  I have a great rate at Pop, but am still leaning towards French Quarter because of how quiet it is and proximity to Epcot.



As a notoriously poor sleeper with fairly acute hearing that picks ups every little noise, I found Pop to be fine this past MW. I like to ask for a top floor room, farthest building (I don't mind the walks). Some people have commented that the reno'd rooms with laminate floors are noisy (and dirty), but I didn't really find this to be the case. As a reference, I was in 9350--which would not have been my first choice (too close to the elevator and all that "ding" noise, not top floor)


----------



## Livelovedance

Sleepless Knight said:


> For those who stayed at Pop during a race weekend, how quiet was it?  I loved how quiet French Quarter and Riverside were for the past two Dark Side weekends.  I have a great rate at Pop, but am still leaning towards French Quarter because of how quiet it is and proximity to Epcot.



Our first night at Pop during Princess was noisy. It sounded like a stampede of people, but I can't remember if it was coming from above us or just outside our door. I was a little worried about the rest of our stay, but we didn't have any other noise problems any other night we were there. On the second night, on our way to our room we noticed people posted in chairs around the corners of each walkway. This was our first stay in a value, so this may be a daily thing, but it was slightly reassuring to know there were people posted outside overnight.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?



This is a complicated question. Certainly if you finish Goofy you will feel as though you could have added a 5k and 10k to the front end. I’m not sure if that will lead to regret or not. That’s really a personal issue. No one here will think less of you; but if it will bother you that you didn’t do it then it might be best to just sign up for Dopey.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> My debate comes down to Goofy or Dopey.  I understand that training is the key to this, but I'm not worried about that.  I know I can get the training in because my last few training seasons for Star Wars have been near perfect.  Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?



I don’t think training is really much of an issue between Goofy and Dopey. If you can do one you can do the other. A lot of people train for Dopey using a marathon training plan. I think the bigger questions are whether you want to get up 4 mornings in a row for Dopey and what is your susceptibility to FOMO?  My first Marathon Weekend I ran the 10k, 1/2 and full as individual races. I wasn’t prepared for the focus on Dopey and felt like I was missing out big time by not doing Dopey or being registered for Goofy as an official challenge. I was back the next year for my Dopey because I felt like there was unfinished business.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband has no regrets of doing Goofy over Dopey.  Less Vacation Time and Less Early Mornings!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jmasgat said:


> As a notoriously poor sleeper with fairly acute hearing that picks ups every little noise, I found Pop to be fine this past MW. I like to ask for a top floor room, farthest building (I don't mind the walks). Some people have commented that the reno'd rooms with laminate floors are noisy (and dirty), but I didn't really find this to be the case. As a reference, I was in 9350--which would not have been my first choice (too close to the elevator and all that "ding" noise, not top floor)


I appreciate this.  I was thinking of a first floor room for marathon weekend, but now I think I want a top floor room.  Less chance of noise that way?



Livelovedance said:


> Our first night at Pop during Princess was noisy. It sounded like a stampede of people, but I can't remember if it was coming from above us or just outside our door. I was a little worried about the rest of our stay, but we didn't have any other noise problems any other night we were there. On the second night, on our way to our room we noticed people posted in chairs around the corners of each walkway. This was our first stay in a value, so this may be a daily thing, but it was slightly reassuring to know there were people posted outside overnight.


When I stayed at All Star Sports for 2012 Wine & Dine, I found it to be a noisy resort.  But that's to be expected.  I've loved the quiet of French Quarter and Riverside and these reviews are confirming my lean.  I can save money other ways, right?



Barca33Runner said:


> This is a complicated question. Certainly if you finish Goofy you will feel as though you could have added a 5k and 10k to the front end. I’m not sure if that will lead to regret or not. That’s really a personal issue. No one here will think less of you; but if it will bother you that you didn’t do it then it might be best to just sign up for Dopey.


One of the things I love about these boards is that no one here thinks less of any runner, regardless of their distance of choice.  



camaker said:


> I don’t think training is really much of an issue between Goofy and Dopey. If you can do one you can do the other. A lot of people train for Dopey using a marathon training plan. I think the bigger questions are whether you want to get up 4 mornings in a row for Dopey and what is your susceptibility to FOMO?  My first Marathon Weekend I ran the 10k, 1/2 and full as individual races. I wasn’t prepared for the focus on Dopey and felt like I was missing out big time by not doing Dopey or being registered for Goofy as an official challenge. I was back the next year for my Dopey because I felt like there was unfinished business.


This may be my only full marathon so there is an element of making sure that I get the experience I want.  I don't think I'll feel unfinished business unless I get swept from a race and thus am unable to complete the challenge.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband has no regrets of doing Goofy over Dopey.  Less Vacation Time and Less Early Mornings!


I think that's why Goofy holds the appeal to me.  My last 3 Walt Disney World visits have been tied to races.  Obviously, marathon weekend would be no different, but there's a part of me that doesn't want this visit since it will be somewhat condensed to be completely defined by the consistent early bedtimes and early wakeup calls that Dopey would entail.  Psychologically, it will just feel different if I run Goofy.  Then again if my sister comes too, she wants to run Dopey so that may well mean I run Dopey if only because if I'm going to wake up early every morning, I may as well run on those mornings.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?



I've done three-ish Dopeys (2016, 2017, 2018) and I thought I'd start having some real FOMO by now about settling on Goofy ... or even maybe adding the 10K. But ... nope. My heart just isn't in another Dopey right now. Heck - even today I thought about bailing on the half and just doing the full because I HATE that half course, but I've never only done one RunDisney race in all of the weekends I've done ... so, Goofy it is. I thought it might be because of the early wake ups, but I'm still planning to (and am super excited about) spectating the 10K instead. So it's not that. I think I'm just kind of over it and want to spend time with my friends instead of being miserable because I have the sleep schedule of a vampire and I refuse to go to bed at a decent hour like a petulant toddler ... which means I'm REAL fun to be around come Sunday night.   

Plus, I don't feel like training for Dopey again. One longish run over Christmas week versus a sim weekend sounds pretty dang awesome right now.

If merch is your thing, it really becomes five days of getting somewhere early and waiting around (unless you buy Race Retreat, and then it just becomes five really expensive days) - because Dopey merch goes REALLY quick.

But doing my first Dopey was a pretty easy decision for me - I was already seriously thinking about it before @FFigawi put on the public pressure and got me to really commit to it. 2017, I thought I was fine with just Goofy but FOMO got the best of me - I didn't even make the decision for Dopey until registration went live.

When it comes time to sign up, you'll know what you want to do. Trust your gut!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Thanks so much @Keels.  You've helped me feel like whatever decision I do make is the decision that I'm happy with.  Especially if that is Goofy.  

Because speaking for myself, any FOMO really only applies to Star Wars races.  For instance, I signed up for Avengers 2017 with just 3 weeks to train.  I briefly regretted not doing the Infinity Gauntlet Challenge.  But then I signed up for 2018 Dark Side instead and knew that I was perfectly content not running the Infinity Gauntlet Challenge.  

I feel like my heart is really saying Goofy.  I'd like to enjoy some time in the parks.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> I feel like my heart is really saying Goofy. I'd like to enjoy some time in the parks.



Sounds like Goofy is what's right for you. Go with your heart.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> My debate comes down to Goofy or Dopey. I understand that training is the key to this, but I'm not worried about that. I know I can get the training in because my last few training seasons for Star Wars have been near perfect. Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?


Dopey is fun with all the excitement, medals, shirts, feeling of being part of the Dopey crowd.  However, I did just the marathon this year and honestly didn't really feel I was missing out just doing one race.  It was actually amazingly enjoyable after doing all the races at the last weekends I did to just do one, one early wakeup, one outfit, one must skip out of the park early night, etc.  My first marathon weekend was just the marathon as well & I didn't feel one ounce of missing out on the challenge part.   This time I'm 95% sure we are doing Goofy (because I haven't done just Goofy so it will be different & a chance to buy Goofy merch. as when I did Dopey I only bought Dopey stuff & won't eat as much park time).  I don't feel the inkling of the Dopey pull (granted I've done it & will again one day).   Training for Dopey or Goofy won't be any different as the half/full combo is the beast of Dopey.  That all being said I'm glad I have done Dopey.   Whatever you decide you'll have a blast with.  But don't underestimate the power of the Dopey energy drain, it's so real unless you have the force maybe not!


----------



## BikeFan

I'm still weighing my options on the Dopey vs. Goofy question myself, but I'll probably bite the bullet on the extra time and expenses and do Dopey.  MUST GET ALL THE MEDALS!  The early wake-up calls four days in a row is brutal, however.  That's the toughest part!



Keels said:


> Plus, I don't feel like training for Dopey again. One longish run over Christmas week versus a sim weekend sounds pretty dang awesome right now.



I wouldn't imagine the training between Goofy and Dopey is all that different, especially if you've done it before several times.


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> Overrated WDW:  Hmm, that's a tough one.  I'll go with Pirates and Fantasmic, but you must understand that I say this only because I love the far superior versions of these attractions in Disneyland.
> 
> There are a lot of attractions I enjoy such as Mine Train and even Frozen Ever After, but I also believe they're not worth insanely long waits.  Since I stay at WDW for a week, my multiple days in the parks makes this a non issue for me.
> 
> After upgrading to an AP during my Dark Side trip, I'm now committed to one more WDW visit before next February.  My first choice is for Marathon weekend.  My little sister is threatening to run Dopey, and I'm considering either Goofy or Dopey.
> 
> This will be my first full, but since I've always vowed that if I ever run a full, I will run my first at Disney World and since I know there is no Star Wars race in January at Disneyland next year, this makes it a good year.
> 
> My debate comes down to Goofy or Dopey.  I understand that training is the key to this, but I'm not worried about that.  I know I can get the training in because my last few training seasons for Star Wars have been near perfect.  Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?
> 
> For those who stayed at Pop during a race weekend, how quiet was it?  I loved how quiet French Quarter and Riverside were for the past two Dark Side weekends.  I have a great rate at Pop, but am still leaning towards French Quarter because of how quiet it is and proximity to Epcot.



I ran the full in 2017 and definitely had FOMO over missing out on all the Dopey excitement. Then in 2018 I did Dopey and it was great! All the medals, all the excitement, etc. But I think it was a one and done. I am running only the marathon this year and super happy about it. For all the reasons previous posters stated, one early wake up, one outfit to plan, one day of giving up park time. When we did Dopey we didn't even do parks on the trip because it seemed like a waste of our limited funds when we wouldn't be in the parks much. So looking forward to a Disney vacation with a race thrown in this year as opposed to just a race trip. But I don't regret doing Dopey!


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Thanks so much @Keels.  You've helped me feel like whatever decision I do make is the decision that I'm happy with.  Especially if that is Goofy.
> 
> Because speaking for myself, any FOMO really only applies to Star Wars races.  For instance, I signed up for Avengers 2017 with just 3 weeks to train.  I briefly regretted not doing the Infinity Gauntlet Challenge.  But then I signed up for 2018 Dark Side instead and knew that I was perfectly content not running the Infinity Gauntlet Challenge.
> 
> I feel like my heart is really saying Goofy.  I'd like to enjoy some time in the parks.



If you are feeling Goofy, by all means go with Goofy.  To clarify my point on the FOMO, you really won't have a true idea until you get there.  It's one thing to say at this point "Goofy is fine with me, I won't miss out on anything with Dopey", it's another to maintain that viewpoint and not feeling like you're missing out when you're actually there during the race weekend, and seemingly everything and every announcer focuses on Dopey.  It's easy to feel like you're not getting the full experience.  I'm not trying to push you to Dopey, by any means, I just want to make sure you're ready for the environment of that race weekend.  For what it's worth, my current plans are to do Goofy or the marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?


I think it all comes down to your own mindset about it. I first did the 10K + marathon, then signed up for Dopey the next year but had the DIY canceled half, so I did Dopey again the year after that to finally feel like it was "official." That first year, with "just" the 10K and full? I had absolutely zero feelings of missing out, regret, etc. - because I went in knowing what _my_ goal was. For a first marathon, it was a perfect plan, IMO, without all the extra baggage that comes with Dopey, and I came out of it feeling really strong and confident in my ability to tackle Dopey in the future.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Sleepless Knight said:


> For those who stayed at Pop during a race weekend, how quiet was it? I loved how quiet French Quarter and Riverside were for the past two Dark Side weekends. I have a great rate at Pop, but am still leaning towards French Quarter because of how quiet it is and proximity to Epcot.



I've stayed at Pop for every race... the new renovated rooms are killer nice, I mean, like really really clean and great set up.  I love being in the outskirt buildings (the 90's) are my favorite, because you just cut through the parking lot to the buses.


----------



## JM735

Sleepless Knight said:


> I feel like my heart is really saying Goofy.  I'd like to enjoy some time in the parks.



I'll echo what others have said: just follow your gut.  Personally, I'll offer that I always have moments of second guessing, regardless of my decision, either before or after the fact. Dark Side weekend I had moments where I had regrets about not doing the challenge. But by the fourth, or even third, early morning of Dopey, I was seriously questioning why I felt the need to be awake that early yet again.

Ultimately, I say try not to obsess now, and decide when registration finally opens.  Then get excited about your race(s) and have fun!  There really isn't a wrong decision.


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> If merch is your thing, it really becomes five days of getting somewhere early and waiting around (*unless you buy Race Retreat*, and then it just becomes five really expensive days) - because Dopey merch goes REALLY quick.



Okay, since you mentioned it...

I'd like to hear thoughts from others on both Race Retreat and ChEAR squad. I haven't opted for Race Retreat before, but it sounds like there may be some worthwhile benefits - including the potential of early access to the Expo.  I'm mostly curious if people used the benefits offered and what their thoughts are.

Same for ChEAR squad, if others have used it (either themselves or friends/family) what were the thoughts?  I swear at some point ChEAR squad included transportation to get spectators to different locations on the course, but it doesn't appear that is the case now. Honestly not sure if I am dating myself with this recollection or just making it up...

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?



My 2 cents:

Prior to this year, I'd done 3 Goofys.

This year I signed up for the Dopey, mostly because of the anniversary medal.

Due to events, I ended up doing the Goofy instead. So my Dopey experience is 'None and Done'.

Even though I signed up and paid for Dopey, I have no regrets doing the Goofy. (Except sometimes when @rteetz posts a picture of the medal)

Just like the half marathon is a much more civilized race than the marathon, the Goofy is a much more civilized challenge than the Dopey. You still do the bulk of the miles, but only 2 wakeup calls rather than 4, and lots more park/pool/family/whatever time.

It really depends on what's important to you: does a 39.3 sticker/shirt seem wimpy compared to one that says 48.6? Remember, when you're back in the 'real' world, no one knows the difference. Are 6 shirts/medals really twice as good as 3?

Full disclosure: I may be prejudice based on my screen name.


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> (Except sometimes when @rteetz posts a picture of the medal)


With every post I make  

You did get that awesome marathon medal though!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> You did get that awesome marathon medal though!



I'm super jealous of everyone who got that medal. That marathon medal is my absolute favorite ever. I so should have just done it, even though I would have been miserable.


----------



## MissLiss279

JM735 said:


> Okay, since you mentioned it...
> 
> I'd like to hear thoughts from others on both Race Retreat and ChEAR squad. I haven't opted for Race Retreat before, but it sounds like there may be some worthwhile benefits - including the potential of early access to the Expo.  I'm mostly curious if people used the benefits offered and what their thoughts are.
> 
> Same for ChEAR squad, if others have used it (either themselves or friends/family) what were the thoughts?  I swear at some point ChEAR squad included transportation to get spectators to different locations on the course, but it doesn't appear that is the case now. Honestly not sure if I am dating myself with this recollection or just making it up...
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


I have had Race Retreat the last 3 years. The last 2 included early access to the expo which was nice so I could get in and out without a bunch of lines. As for the retreat itself, it is nice to have somewhere nice to sit when it is cold or extremely windy and cold, so you don’t have to be out in it that much longer waiting to get to the corrals. After the races, especially marathons, I want food in my stomach soon after I finish. If I don’t, I may not be able to eat for hours. I like having easy access to a nice cold coke and food. The actual cost of the items you receive may not be worth the cost of the retreat, but for ease and comfort, it is worth it to me.


----------



## Goofed98

I'm going on year 9 of Goofy.  I've thought about Dopey, but honestly, I prefer getting up and getting an early tee time on Thursday and Friday (that early tee time means a three hour round of golf, so we're at the parks before 11), and then really making the races the focus of my weekend.  

I can't imagine trying to carry the excitement of the races through four days.  That sounds too exhausting, and knowing myself, I'd just be ready for it to be over on Sunday, which I would hate.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> Dopey is fun with all the excitement, medals, shirts, feeling of being part of the Dopey crowd.  However, I did just the marathon this year and honestly didn't really feel I was missing out just doing one race.  It was actually amazingly enjoyable after doing all the races at the last weekends I did to just do one, one early wakeup, one outfit, one must skip out of the park early night, etc.  My first marathon weekend was just the marathon as well & I didn't feel one ounce of missing out on the challenge part.   This time I'm 95% sure we are doing Goofy (because I haven't done just Goofy so it will be different & a chance to buy Goofy merch. as when I did Dopey I only bought Dopey stuff & won't eat as much park time).  I don't feel the inkling of the Dopey pull (granted I've done it & will again one day).   Training for Dopey or Goofy won't be any different as the half/full combo is the beast of Dopey.  That all being said I'm glad I have done Dopey.   Whatever you decide you'll have a blast with.  But don't underestimate the power of the Dopey energy drain, it's so real unless you have the force maybe not!


The Dopey energy drain gives me pause for sure.  I felt fine this year after all 3 Dark Side races, but that didn't involve waking up and running the full the morning after Dark Side.  



camaker said:


> If you are feeling Goofy, by all means go with Goofy.  To clarify my point on the FOMO, you really won't have a true idea until you get there.  It's one thing to say at this point "Goofy is fine with me, I won't miss out on anything with Dopey", it's another to maintain that viewpoint and not feeling like you're missing out when you're actually there during the race weekend, and seemingly everything and every announcer focuses on Dopey.  It's easy to feel like you're not getting the full experience.  I'm not trying to push you to Dopey, by any means, I just want to make sure you're ready for the environment of that race weekend.  For what it's worth, my current plans are to do Goofy or the marathon.


Great advice.  Part of me simply says that it's just 9.3 more miles, but another part of me wants to properly enjoy the time at Disney World.  



PrincessV said:


> I think it all comes down to your own mindset about it. I first did the 10K + marathon, then signed up for Dopey the next year but had the DIY canceled half, so I did Dopey again the year after that to finally feel like it was "official." That first year, with "just" the 10K and full? I had absolutely zero feelings of missing out, regret, etc. - because I went in knowing what _my_ goal was. For a first marathon, it was a perfect plan, IMO, without all the extra baggage that comes with Dopey, and I came out of it feeling really strong and confident in my ability to tackle Dopey in the future.


I love this.  I've long advocated that a runner must run his or her race and not the race of anybody else.  I just need to make my peace with whatever decision I wind up doing.  



JM735 said:


> I'll echo what others have said: just follow your gut.  Personally, I'll offer that I always have moments of second guessing, regardless of my decision, either before or after the fact. Dark Side weekend I had moments where I had regrets about not doing the challenge. But by the fourth, or even third, early morning of Dopey, I was seriously questioning why I felt the need to be awake that early yet again.
> 
> Ultimately, I say try not to obsess now, and decide when registration finally opens.  Then get excited about your race(s) and have fun!  There really isn't a wrong decision.


I could see that happening with me on the second guessing part.  But for Star Wars, I took the plunge on the Inaugural Rebel Challenge and never looked back, but I'm a huge Star Wars fan so that made sense for me.  This would be my first multi race challenge weekend that does not involve Star Wars.



JM735 said:


> Okay, since you mentioned it...
> 
> I'd like to hear thoughts from others on both Race Retreat and ChEAR squad. I haven't opted for Race Retreat before, but it sounds like there may be some worthwhile benefits - including the potential of early access to the Expo.  I'm mostly curious if people used the benefits offered and what their thoughts are.
> 
> Same for ChEAR squad, if others have used it (either themselves or friends/family) what were the thoughts?  I swear at some point ChEAR squad included transportation to get spectators to different locations on the course, but it doesn't appear that is the case now. Honestly not sure if I am dating myself with this recollection or just making it up...
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


I've never done race retreat.  My mom did chEAR squad for the first Star Wars Half at Disneyland and liked it, but said she wouldn't do it again.  In addition to the shirt, blanket, and other items, she got to watch me run inside California Adventure.  In park viewing was not available to non chEAR squad spectators.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Prior to this year, I'd done 3 Goofys.
> 
> This year I signed up for the Dopey, mostly because of the anniversary medal.
> 
> Due to events, I ended up doing the Goofy instead. So my Dopey experience is 'None and Done'.
> 
> Even though I signed up and paid for Dopey, I have no regrets doing the Goofy. (Except sometimes when @rteetz posts a picture of the medal)
> 
> Just like the half marathon is a much more civilized race than the marathon, the Goofy is a much more civilized challenge than the Dopey. You still do the bulk of the miles, but only 2 wakeup calls rather than 4, and lots more park/pool/family/whatever time.
> 
> It really depends on what's important to you: does a 39.3 sticker/shirt seem wimpy compared to one that says 48.6? Remember, when you're back in the 'real' world, no one knows the difference. Are 6 shirts/medals really twice as good as 3?
> 
> Full disclosure: I may be prejudice based on my screen name.


Loved the comment about the half being more civilized than the full.  Whenever I say "I'm not afraid of the full", I hear Yoda reply in my head, "you will be.  You will be."  In the end the marathon is accomplishment enough even if it's the only race I run.  I think I want to run the half though if only because I sleep so much better before a half if I ran a 10K the day before.  Plus, Goofy himself is such an epic athlete.


----------



## sylkai

I just want to know how the registration is going to work now and when it's going to be. I'm doing Dopey and I'm dragging my family along on this (my mom will run the 5k with me, my dad the 10k, and I'm pacing my sisters through their first half before I run my first full with everyone there to cheer me crossing the finish line - and a friend is going to pace that with me even though he'd sworn never again on the marathon distance ...I'm a bad influence). That's a lot of moving parts to register.

And we've already booked the DVC rental (although I did pay for the "cancel for any reason" insurance). LET ME REGISTER SO I CAN STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT MIGHT GO WRONG. Sob.

I'm not coping well with the wait until June. (Also today is a rest day and so no run and I'm not coping well with that either. I never take rest days during the week. This transition to a Thursday rest day sucks.)


----------



## PrincessV

Goofed98 said:


> I can't imagine trying to carry the excitement of the races through four days.  That sounds too exhausting, and knowing myself, I'd just be ready for it to be over on Sunday, which I would hate.


LOL, that was _exactly_ my sentiment Sunday morning this year! A friend asked how I was feeling in the start area and I replied, "Over it and ready to be done."


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Speaking of the marathon medals...
I have the past twelve WDW Marathon medals and none of them do I consider to be well designed.
The 15th, 20th, and 25th are OK, but I have other marathon medals that look better.

This years Kentucky Derby Festival marathon medal has the Churchill Downs Twin Spires and the Pegasus on the design.
Very nice.
If I do next years marathon I hope they don't just phone it in like they did two or three years ago.
That one was extremely lame.


----------



## BikeFan

Grumpy_42K said:


> Speaking of the marathon medals...
> I have the past twelve WDW Marathon medals and none of them do I consider to be well designed.
> The 15th, 20th, and 25th are OK, but I have other marathon medals that look better.
> 
> This years Kentucky Derby Festival marathon medal has the Churchill Downs Twin Spires and the Pegasus on the design.
> Very nice.
> If I do next years marathon I hope they don't just phone it in like they did two or three years ago.
> That one was extremely lame.



I'm mostly OK with the Disney medals - not the greatest designs by any means, but certainly not the worst I've seen.  You want to talk about phoning it in, check out these:

 

They changed the year, the ribbon attachment, and the color on the bottom.  Thanks?


----------



## FFigawi

Goofed98 said:


> I can't imagine trying to carry the excitement of the races through four days.  That sounds too exhausting, and knowing myself, I'd just be ready for it to be over on Sunday, which I would hate.



Personally, I only carry excitement on two of the four days. I don't feel much excitement or love for the 5k or the half because I find the courses to be the dullest of the four over the weekend.


----------



## sylkai

BikeFan said:


> I'm mostly OK with the Disney medals - not the greatest designs by any means, but certainly not the worst I've seen.  You want to talk about phoning it in, check out these:
> 
> View attachment 324646
> 
> They changed the year, the ribbon attachment, and the color on the bottom.  Thanks?



Hey, at least they changed the ribbon attachment point too! They put in some effort!

...which you did say. I'm not awake. I didn't have my run today.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

BikeFan said:


> I'm mostly OK with the Disney medals - not the greatest designs by any means, but certainly not the worst I've seen.  You want to talk about phoning it in, check out these:
> 
> View attachment 324646
> 
> They changed the year, the ribbon attachment, and the color on the bottom.  Thanks?



But it's a unicorn!


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> I'm mostly OK with the Disney medals - not the greatest designs by any means, but certainly not the worst I've seen.  You want to talk about phoning it in, check out these:
> 
> View attachment 324646
> 
> They changed the year, the ribbon attachment, and the color on the bottom.  Thanks?


I have always wondered why the Boston medals aren't better. I mean I am sure I would absolutely love it if I did it but they seem kind of small and just ok.


----------



## rteetz

I have loved doing Dopey. I have done it twice now (okay technically once thanks to the 2017 half) and I would for sure do it again. A few issues do come to mind though in time, and money. Dopey is freaking expensive. Goofy isn't cheap either though. I haven't done a lot of races but I sure do love the Disney bling. This extended break hasn't helped me decide one way or another. I also haven't felt I have missed out on the parks other than maybe staying out late to see the fireworks. I have had great runDisney trips so far.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I have always wondered why the Boston medals aren't better. I mean I am sure I would absolutely love it if I did it but they seem kind of small and just ok.



I'm guessing they assume that most people who run Boston arent in it for the medals.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm guessing they assume that most people who run Boston arent in it for the medals.


Very true and like I said if I did run Boston I would probably love that medal and the experience but they have always seemed a bit small to me.


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> I'm guessing they assume that most people who run Boston arent in it for the medals.



I want to run Boston someday mostly because I want to run the 6 majors.

Given my pace, well, it's probably gonna be as a charity runner.


----------



## JBinORL

The NYC medals the past few years have been pretty similar I feel, haven't they? Same shape and basic design, same colors, focus on Lady Liberty, etc.


----------



## SarahDisney

sylkai said:


> I want to run Boston someday mostly because I want to run the 6 majors.
> 
> Given my pace, well, it's probably gonna be as a charity runner.



People run Boston for a lot of different reasons. I haven't heard many people say they're running for the medal (unless I'm just talking to the wrong people, which, given my view of the boston marathon, is entirely possible). So they can half-*** it a little more.
Disney, on the other hand... I think more people do run that because they like the medal. Heck, I almost did it this year even though I was severely undertrained. So they need to put a bit more into the medal, probably.



JBinORL said:


> The NYC medals the past few years have been pretty similar I feel, haven't they? Same shape and basic design, same colors, focus on Lady Liberty, etc.



Possibly. I can't remember all of them off the top of my head, but I do remember them being vaguely similar. I can get a comparison picture later today if you're really curious (they have all the NYC marathon medals on display at NYRR and I'm headed there tonight anyway).
But again ... I think fewer people run that because they like the medal.


----------



## LdyStormy76

JM735 said:


> Okay, since you mentioned it...
> 
> I'd like to hear thoughts from others on both Race Retreat and ChEAR squad. I haven't opted for Race Retreat before, but it sounds like there may be some worthwhile benefits - including the potential of early access to the Expo.  I'm mostly curious if people used the benefits offered and what their thoughts are.



I did Race Retreat this year, and will do it again in 2019.  I liked the ability to have early access to the expo. Being able to sit the morning of the half marathon was wonderful, and the fact that it was out of the cold and wind was even better.  I also appreciated being able to get a bagel after the race to go with the extra banana I asked the person passing out post race snack boxes for.  They had more food, but between the 11 am checkout and still being in cool down mode I did not have any.

The one draw back was having to wear a plastic bracelet, for days.  The bracelet has ‘give away tabs’ that stick out from the side which were annoying. I ended up folding them under the bracelet and taping them down a small piece of generic K tape.


----------



## cavepig

What are people's guesses for when registration will open?  I love good speculations....


On the Boston medal, yeah I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they were running it for the medal.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> What are people's guesses for when registration will open? I love good speculations....



I'm thinking AP/DVC on June 4th and regular on the 5th, because that's what they did with wine & dine. 
But that's just a guess


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I'm thinking AP/DVC on June 4th and regular on the 5th, because that's what they did with wine & dine.
> But that's just a guess


WOW. That quick, huh? I was thinking like June 12th or 19th to give people time to get their finances together, or whatever.


----------



## sylkai

jennamfeo said:


> WOW. That quick, huh? I was thinking like June 12th or 19th to give people time to get their finances together, or whatever.


I might guess a week out, just to give people enough warning. Registration was supposed to have happened in April, so in theory if you had the money set aside then you should still have it now...


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> WOW. That quick, huh? I was thinking like June 12th or 19th to give people time to get their finances together, or whatever.



I think its way too close to the ADR window opening (and even closer to the DVC 7-month booking opening, as someone pointed out to me) for them to delay. But I'm willing to admit that I may be very wrong.
I know a few pages back someone posted the prices from the website... I wonder if they posted those hoping people would notice and start getting the money together.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I think its way too close to the ADR window opening (and even closer to the DVC 7-month booking opening, as someone pointed out to me) for them to delay. But I'm willing to admit that I may be very wrong.
> I know a few pages back someone posted the prices from the website... I wonder if they posted those hoping people would notice and start getting the money together.


Oh yeah, I don't think about things like that because those things don't usually apply to me. Haha. And I know that the delay should have helped people get their stuff together, but I am a super procrastinator, so for those like me we have just been hanging out waiting for an announcement. I just assumed the announcement would be along the lines of: "and now you can wait even longer!" Kind of like, when you think you are through the queue but there is another inside part of the queue that you didn't see. Because that's how runDisney has been operating lately. 

Don't you worry about me folks, I have a credit card on stand by. #DopeyOrBust


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I think its way too close to the ADR window opening (and even closer to the DVC 7-month booking opening, as someone pointed out to me) for them to delay. But I'm willing to admit that I may be very wrong.
> I know a few pages back someone posted the prices from the website... I wonder if they posted those hoping people would notice and start getting the money together.


Disney doesn’t worry so much about the ADR window when releasing things.


----------



## BikeFan

SarahDisney said:


> I can get a comparison picture later today if you're really curious (they have all the NYC marathon medals on display at NYRR and I'm headed there tonight anyway).



What do you mean by "there"?  Does the NYRR club have an actual building someone off the street can go visit?  What do they have there?  The running nerd in me is intrigued!!


----------



## SarahDisney

BikeFan said:


> What do you mean by "there"?  Does the NYRR club have an actual building someone off the street can go visit?  What do they have there?  The running nerd in me is intrigued!!



Yes! It's called the NYRR Runcenter, and its on 57th st between 8th ave & 9th ave. They host events, have packet pickup for most of their races (that's why I was there tonight), and they have some cool history stuff on the walls. If you're in the area and have a few minutes, it's worth a short stop.
There are also changing rooms and lockers if you want to drop your stuff and go for a run, plus a new balance store if you need to buy more gear.

https://www.nyrr.org/nyrr-runcenter-featuring-the-new-balance-run-hub


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> WOW. That quick, huh? I was thinking like June 12th or 19th to give people time to get their finances together, or whatever.



I’m hoping for another week or so too, but mostly because I just paid for a completely unnecessary trip to Cuba in August and my credit card needs a little breathing room. 

I have a bib on hold with the agency I work for, so I know prices - but even then they don’t have an idea for dates.


----------



## ANIM8R

BikeFan said:


> What do you mean by "there"?  Does the NYRR club have an actual building someone off the street can go visit?  What do they have there?  The running nerd in me is intrigued!!



Hahahaha!!!  The "regular" nerd in me thought the RR in NYRR was Rail Road! I thought they had a community-related display at a terminal. I thought, "that's nice".

In my defense, the I've only been to NYC a handful of times and have always taken the railroad (Metro North) into and out of the city...so NY coupled with railroad is my paradigm.


----------



## SarahDisney

ANIM8R said:


> Hahahaha!!!  The "regular" nerd in me thought the RR in NYRR was Rail Road! I thought they had a community-related display at a terminal. I thought, "that's nice".
> 
> In my defense, the I've only been to NYC a handful of times and have always taken the railroad (Metro North) into and out of the city...so NY coupled with railroad is my paradigm.



Slightly understandable, but just for the record... you will never hear me say anything vaguely positive about the trains in NY. 
I think there is a transit museum at grand central terminal, but I dont think they have marathon medals there ... they might have a display of old subway tokens, though, which isnt that different. They're all shiny things.

For the record ... the transit system here is the Metropolitan Transit Authority  (MTA) and they cant manage to get through a single rush hour without major delays on at least 3 lines.


----------



## huskies90

Sleepless Knight said:


> This will be my first full, but since I've always vowed that if I ever run a full, I will run my first at Disney World and since I know there is no Star Wars race in January at Disneyland next year, this makes it a good year.
> 
> My debate comes down to Goofy or Dopey.  I understand that training is the key to this, but I'm not worried about that.  I know I can get the training in because my last few training seasons for Star Wars have been near perfect.  Will I regret not doing Dopey if I sign up for Goofy?


You have received many good responses but I figured I would chime in since I am in the exact same boat. To me the real "challenge" is doing a half marathon and full marathon back to back. I don't find adding a 5K and 10K as much of a running challenge than it is a challenge to get up at 3AM 4 days in a row especially since I probably would walk the 5K and most of the 10K if I did those 2 races. Dopey is tempting to say you completed it and to get the extra shirts and medals, all of which comes at a cost.  Like you, this may be my only marathon. Honestly, I would probably just do the full if it wasn't for the rest of my family doing the half and I don't want to be left out of that race. At least for this trip, I just can't justify the sleep loss and loss time with my family. If this race is successful, maybe down the road I will entertain doing a Dopey. But for 2019, it is gonna be Goofy for me.


----------



## lahobbs4

Back to the Goofy/Dopey talk  (because my husband has the same dilemma). I am doing my first, and possibly only, Dopey in 2019. I did the marathon in 2017 and it was my first runDisney race so I had no idea what Dopey was. But after seeing the bling and their bags full of shirts, I was instantly jealous. FOMO is real. Thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan, I am confident that this will be a fun race weekend for me!

Waking up that early 4 days in a row is a bummer, but I'm good with naps. And we visit WDW enough to not feel bad about missing park time. We have a DVC at Boulder Ridge so we will have a lot of kid-free relaxation time in between races. DH just isn't as big of a Disney nerd as me and doesn't exactly care if he gets those extra medals. But, he may not be able to handle his wife showing him up with the Dopey so we shall see!


----------



## BikeFan

SarahDisney said:


> Yes! It's called the NYRR Runcenter, and its on 57th st between 8th ave & 9th ave. They host events, have packet pickup for most of their races (that's why I was there tonight), and they have some cool history stuff on the walls. If you're in the area and have a few minutes, it's worth a short stop.
> There are also changing rooms and lockers if you want to drop your stuff and go for a run, plus a new balance store if you need to buy more gear.
> 
> https://www.nyrr.org/nyrr-runcenter-featuring-the-new-balance-run-hub
> 
> View attachment 324709
> View attachment 324711
> View attachment 324710



So cool!  Thanks for the pics.  There's another stop added to the itinerary when NYRR finally lets me into their marathon!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> What are people's guesses for when registration will open? I love good speculations....


I also think June 12th! 
(I also have a weird feeling that they won't announce anything until the week of June 4th...)


----------



## Dis5150

Well I pulled the trigger and reserved our room at Pop! Jan 10-17th, running only the marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and reserved our room at Pop! Jan 10-17th, running only the marathon.



"...running the marathon." There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and reserved our room at Pop! Jan 10-17th, running only the marathon.


Glad you made decisions on both hotel and race. 

They are both tough decisions!!


----------



## Keels

So, I poked around last night to see if I could find anything concrete yet, but I did not.

However, the Virtual Shorts registration are accessed via a snip URL based with Disney, but registration is through Active. They are NOT searchable in Active and are not tied to the existing RunDisney event profile on Active.

Not that that means anything, but I think disneyurl.com/wdwm2019 or something similar will end up being the directing link and we’ll still be using Active for registration ... Disney will just have more control over who can access the registration page.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> So, I poked around last night to see if I could find anything concrete yet, but I did not.
> 
> However, the Virtual Shorts registration are accessed via a snip URL based with Disney, but registration is through Active. They are NOT searchable in Active and are not tied to the existing RunDisney event profile on Active.
> 
> Not that that means anything, but I think disneyurl.com/wdwm2019 or something similar will end up being the directing link and we’ll still be using Active for registration ... Disney will just have more control over who can access the registration page.




Thanks for investigating! (I've been trying to look for something, but I don't even know where to start)

I just checked and that's what Wine & Dine is too, which I think probably means no change. 

So ... if the website for registration isn't changing, any other theories on why the delay?


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Thanks for investigating! (I've been trying to look for something, but I don't even know where to start)
> 
> I just checked and that's what Wine & Dine is too, which I think probably means no change.
> 
> So ... if the website for registration isn't changing, any other theories on why the delay?



Can you find the Virtual Shorts in general Active not redirected from RunDisney.com?


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> Can you find the Virtual Shorts in general Active not redirected from RunDisney.com?



Honestly, I didn't look because I didn't know they had virtual events on Active. Were they on there last year?
runDisney is really the only time I use Active, so I don't know what they do/don't have there and if I'm missing out on ways to find things. I just did a quick search and didn't find it, but I also don't know if I'm looking wrong.
Still ... if this is it, I'm a little surprised it caused a 6 week delay. If they had it ready, why not just delay it a few weeks to see how virtual shorts went and then open registration in mid-May?
I dunno. Maybe I'm just being demanding and expecting too much from runDisney. (Also, I don't know enough about Active to know how hard it is to have an unlisted race there)


----------



## sylkai

Keels said:


> Can you find the Virtual Shorts in general Active not redirected from RunDisney.com?


Yes. Just tried it. (It's Friday I am so ready for this weekend.)


----------



## lhermiston

Good evening, runDisney all-stars! I'm getting up super early tomorrow to catch a plan out west for a national parks/Las Vegas trip (if I win big, we're all staying at Poly!  ). With that in mind, I'm coming at you with an early edition of Sundays are for Disney:

We skipped spring and went straight to summer in the Midwest (it's been sitting around 90 all day). Rumor has it, Florida gets pretty hot, too (marathon weekend notwithstanding), so what's your favorite way to cool off at Disney World?

We haven't had to deal with the heat much during our few trips, but I like to cool off with an indoor attraction like Philharmagic or Finding Nemo: The Musical or with a water ride, like Kali River Rapids or Splash Mountain. 

Have a good week, everyone! I hope to come home to some news about registration.


----------



## rteetz

It’s been a while since I’ve had to cool off at WDW. I enjoy the water parks and the resort pools. I also enjoy Splash mountain on a warm day. Anything indoors with AC is always good as well.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  The same way I sober up after too much to drink - American Adventure, the French show, a nap at the hotel, or a visit to the pool.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Favorite way to cool off has always been Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The Three Caballeros. Not ashamed to say that ride never gets old for me and the AC and darkness of the building is perfect for a hot day. I could ride that and listen to Donald, Panchito, and Jose Carioca all day long. I’m a fan of Coco but I hope they never take that ride away from The Three Caballeros.

Soft Serve Ice Cream works for me anywhere else.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: I generally go when it's not super hot, so I don't know that I've ever really felt a need to cool off ... but knowing me, I'd probably just drink some ice water and keep going through the heat because I'd be too stubborn to change my plans to cool off.


----------



## cavepig

I know! boom 100 degrees, crazy after that freezing long winter we had.

Indoor shows & restaurants are a good way to cool off.  Universe of Energy & Great Movie Ride used to be good for long cool ride breaks, but sadly both gone.  Spaceship Earth can be sometimes cool but sometimes not, I think they have air issues.  Splash & Kali are good for in park water, but then I don't like wet clothes after.  

 Water parks & the resort pool of course are great, but a water park day on a hot sunny day can be just as tiring & hot as a park day with all the walking/climbing or if you have to wait in a long sunny line.

Mid afternoon I do like to resort tour, so monorail hopping to Poly/Contemporary/Grand for a bit to shop/eat is a nice cool off if I don't want to go back to our resort.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: It has also been a long time since I’ve been really hot at WDW, but I find getting out of the sun (shows, dark rides, restaurants) works best for me! And lots of ice water!


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: I try to find an indoor ride with a minimal line (Nemo, Carousel of Progress) or go to a bathroom and splash some water on my face.  We do try to take afternoon breaks though so we aren't out during the hottest part of the day and get a break from the parks.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Free ice water from a quick service, then maybe visit a show, an indoor ride, or air conditioned shop. 

I sometimes like to leave the park for a nice lunch/ early dinner in the middle of the day at a resort. I have been known to eat at Grand Floridian Cafe and then sit on a sofa in the lobby to hear the pianist or band. Or eat at The Wave or Contempo Cafe at the Contemporary and then sit on the softest sofas at WDW, or get a drink and sit out by the marina in the shade for a little bit. This also gets me out of the hubbub of the crowd which bothers me as much as the heat.


----------



## mankle30

Dis5150 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and reserved our room at Pop! Jan 10-17th, running only the marathon.



Awesome! The wife and I reserved our room at Pop too! Jan 9-13 with offsite accommodations Jan 6-9 and Jan 13! I'm planning to do Dopey and the wife will do her first 5K (I'm trying to convince her that she's got lots of time to train and run the 10K successfully too).

SAFD:

I've only been to WDW in the winter. It's never been hot there. In fact, DW doesn't really like the water rides in that weather.


----------



## Keels

I'm a pool girl. Give me Stormalong Bay, my iPad, drink service and I'm good allllll day.

Failing that, I like to cool off in some of my favorite bars/lounges - Cava, Mizner's, Tambu, Trader Sam's. I wish Brown Derby Lounge had an awning instead of those terrible umbrellas ... the easiest time to get a table is midday during the summer, because more than half the place is in DIRECT sunlight.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I just try to get into a show so just depends on the park.  Epcot is great for this!  The shows in the France or USA are the best.  Sit down in a cool, dark theatre and enjoy the show (take a nap).


----------



## Barca33Runner

I've seen water rides mentioned in a few responses and I have to admit I've never been on Kali River Rapids. I'm fine getting a little wet at a theme park, but getting drenched doesn't seem fun at all (and wearing a poncho to avoid it seems like it misses the point).


----------



## cavepig

Barca33Runner said:


> I've seen water rides mentioned in a few responses and I have to admit I've never been on Kali River Rapids. I'm fine getting a little wet at a theme park, but getting drenched doesn't seem fun at all (and wearing a poncho to avoid it seems like it misses the point).


It's such a gamble on Kali, I've been everything from soaked to pretty much dry getting off.  It is fun, but too short I think.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> It's such a gamble on Kali, I've been everything from soaked to pretty much dry getting off.  It is fun, but too short I think.



I’ve been on similar rides as a kid and I’m just not taking the gamble in a park where being drenched for, minimum, a couple hours doesn’t seem like it would be fun. I’d really like that type of ride in the middle of a water park, and they could even add more water elements to somewhat guarantee everyone gets soaked. But water parks generally don’t have as much real estate, so I can understand why they don’t have them.


----------



## ChipNDale86

SAFD: Obviously not something everyone can do but I love to cool off in the DVC lounge in Epcot. Get something free to drink, charge up your devices, and just relax for a little bit before getting back to it.


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> Good evening, runDisney all-stars! I'm getting up super early tomorrow to catch a plan out west for a national parks/Las Vegas trip (if I win big, we're all staying at Poly!  ). With that in mind, I'm coming at you with an early edition of Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> We skipped spring and went straight to summer in the Midwest (it's been sitting around 90 all day). Rumor has it, Florida gets pretty hot, too (marathon weekend notwithstanding), so what's your favorite way to cool off at Disney World?
> 
> We haven't had to deal with the heat much during our few trips, but I like to cool off with an indoor attraction like Philharmagic or Finding Nemo: The Musical or with a water ride, like Kali River Rapids or Splash Mountain.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone! I hope to come home to some news about registration.



We went twice in Augusts before...never again!

I like to cool off with an ice cream or cold beverage because they don't seem to be keeping the AC very cool lately. As for a wet ride-Kali hands down!


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  We wear moisture wicking clothing. Cotton is your worst enemy during FL summers. It gets damp and stays damp. We go to the parks at rope drop and leave around lunch time or in the late afternoon. We are lucky we live so close because if we get too hot we just leave.


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> !!! Okay !!!  By the time 180 day ADR's come about I should know what the heck I'm doing with myself come January
> 
> Also, that sounds lovely.  I had an afternoon tea on Saturday but it was at my cousins house for the royal wedding and we mostly just drank prosecco and ate small cupcakes.  So not quite exactly the same.



Picture from my Royal Afternoon Tea at The Empress. It was amazing! Hope you decide to run Marathon Weekend so we can go for tea at the GF!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Rumor has it, Florida gets pretty hot, too (marathon weekend notwithstanding), so what's your favorite way to cool off at Disney World?


 "Rumor has it..." Floridian here... yep, it's HOT from May through early Oct. We visit WDW over July 4th week every year and we handle the heat there just as we do at home: by mostly avoiding the outdoors until evening and staying in the AC as much as possible! I also use an umbrella for times I have to be in the sun for more than a minute or two; it helps a lot.


----------



## jennamfeo

It rained for a bit when we went to WDW in November, so we dipped into the Frozen Sing Along and regretted every freaking second of it.

As for the heat, we tend to go to Disneyland mostly between May and September, although I think a Halloween trip might happen this fall, and we love to cool off in the Little Mermaid ride, or with ice cream, and lots of water! I am anxiously awaiting Pixar Pier to be done so we can go back to DL/DCA. It's gonna be hot and crowded but I don't even care!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> It rained for a bit when we went to WDW in November, so we dipped into the Frozen Sing Along and regretted every freaking second of it.


Not a Frozen fan? 

It at least has some comedy aspects.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> It rained for a bit when we went to WDW in November, so we dipped into the Frozen Sing Along and regretted every freaking second of it.



Um ... I'm not sure we can be friends anymore. I love the Frozen Song Along. Its hysterical.
(I'm also obsessed with Frozen, so theres that)


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Not a Frozen fan?
> 
> It at least has some comedy aspects.


Let It Go is the worst Disney song invented. And that's coming from a mom whose daughter did not become Frozen obsessed, thank gosh. It was comical towards the end. But sitting there watching these grown women singing along with so much conviction was just too much for me.



SarahDisney said:


> Um ... I'm not sure we can be friends anymore. I love the Frozen Song Along. Its hysterical.
> (I'm also obsessed with Frozen, so theres that)


Stop breaking up with me!!! Haha


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Let It Go is the worst Disney song invented.



I can agree with that statement (although I did discover that its slightly less terrible if you listen to it while walking in the snow ... but it's still pretty bad). I love "Do You Want To Build A Snowman" and "In Summer", though.



jennamfeo said:


> Stop breaking up with me!!! Haha



Yeah ... I'm basically like the worst sometimes. Sorry. Maybe we can still be friends and just not go to Hollywood Studios together. Or just stick to Starbucks. That could work.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> Let It Go is the worst Disney song invented.



Worse than Shiny from Moana or anything from Home on the Range?


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> Let It Go is the worst Disney song invented.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Worse than Shiny from Moana?



You guys are killing me!  I love both of those songs!  I could go with Let It Go being the most overplayed/overhyped Disney song ever, but never the worst.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> You guys are killing me!  I love both of those songs!  I could go with Let It Go being the most overplayed/overhyped Disney song ever, but never the worst.


Agreed.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> You guys are killing me!  I love both of those songs!  I could go with Let It Go being the most overplayed/overhyped Disney song ever, but never the worst.


At least you dont like the songs from Home on the Range so we can stay friends


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe we can still be friends and just not go to Hollywood Studios together.


We can go to Hollywood Studios together, just not to Frozen, haha.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Worse than Shiny from Moana


.... I don't mind that song.



camaker said:


> I could go with Let It Go being the most overplayed/overhyped Disney song ever, but never the worst.


Sarah might actually break up with me for reals over this but... Frozen the movie is overhyped. When my husband and I finally watched it, we were like "That's it? This is what everyone thinks is the best Disney movie ever? Meh." The song just concretes that fact into my brain. 

But anyway, to each their own. Love who you love, guys.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Sarah might actually break up with me for reals over this but... Frozen the movie is overhyped. When my husband and I finally watched it, we were like "That's it? This is what everyone thinks is the best Disney movie ever? Meh." The song just concretes that fact into my brain.



Gasp.
(I actually think Frozen is overhyped a bit too. It's not the best Disney movie ever. But I do think it's really cute and I enjoy it a lot.)


----------



## KingLlama

jennamfeo said:


> Let It Go is the worst Disney song invented.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## pluto377

When my boys are being irritating in the car I blast Let it Go and sing along at the top of my lungs.  Gets them to be quiet real quick, lol.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m getting caught up on this thread and getting some ideas for upcoming SAFDs.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Looks like they are really waiting until June 1 to get registration information out there.  I have another marathon that is opening registration on June 1, it won't sell out but there is a 20% discount for early registration that will take advantage of.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Hopefully by the end of today, I'll have my room reserved for Marathon Weekend at Walt Disney World.  This is also something I never thought I would actually say.

Edited to add that my room is now reserved for Marathon Weekend.  My travel agent responds quickly and I really appreciate her for that.


----------



## SarahDisney

People who pay more attention to things than I do: have there been any whispers about what we're expecting to see announced tomorrow? The FB groups always hunt for little hints ... has anyone sniffed anything out yet?


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> People who pay more attention to things than I do: have there been any whispers about what we're expecting to see announced tomorrow? The FB groups always hunt for little hints ... has anyone sniffed anything out yet?


Not that I have seen. I would guess we get an announcement that registration will be on X date and thats it.


----------



## Keels

When I was digging around last night, I saw that the Virtual Shorts registration was hosted on on a Disney site - the same server it looks like that does tickets and registration for Youth Sports events and conventions. So I wonder if they’re handing registration over to Disney events/groups? 

I’ll go looking around again later. But first, a nap!


----------



## cavepig

I'm actually more excited about it being National Donut Day tomorrow.


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> I'm actually more excited about it being National Donut Day tomorrow.


I am excited for both the announcement AND National Donut Day! I plan on stopping by the bakery after my swim in the morning to grab some donuts for the family. YUM DONUTS.


----------



## PrincessV

THE JUNE 1 SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME - WHAT IS IT, runDISNEY?!?!?!?!?!?!

I'm also on a diet, so no donuts. Whatever rD comes out with better be better than the donut I can't have.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I'm actually more excited about it being National Donut Day tomorrow.


Well I didn’t know that and now I’m excited.


----------



## roxymama

I like donuts


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I like donuts



You also like registering for Dopey, right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I should go get duck donuts tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

"Donuts?  Is there anything they can't do?"  Homer J. Simpson


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> You also like registering for Dopey, right?


They both start with D right?


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> They both start with D right?


But only one ends in nuts.  Sorry to interject, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Maybe it has always been this way, but I also noticed certain things disappeared from the site like information on cheer squad or race retreat. I wonder if there are some big changes coming about, or if they are just going to launch a new site or something like that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Maybe it has always been this way, but I also noticed certain things disappeared from the site like information on cheer squad or race retreat. I wonder if there are some big changes coming about, or if they are just going to launch a new site or something like that.


Speaking of race retreat, I'm looking for honest feedback about what's included with race retreat and whether or not it would conceivably be worth it for a runner in my situation, which I have outlined below.

I'm running Goofy or Dopey.  It will also be my first marathon ever after 9 half marathons all at runDisney with 6 of those coming since 2015 and 4 of those 6 coming since 2017.  I believe I can finish, but I know it will take a lot of hard work and a continued commitment to training.  

Now for my estimated corral placement.  My fastest race in the last 2 years is the 2017 Star Wars Light Side at Disneyland where I finished in 3:06.  Let's assume that will be the time I use for corral placement.  Based on that time, I'm basically hoping for not the last corral, but if that's where they place me, I know what I have to do.  

1.  Best guesses as to what time I would start the marathon are appreciated and I'm figuring I can finish the marathon in anywhere from 6 to 7 hours depending on photo stops, et all which I will skip if the line for the photo could risk being swept.

Would race retreat be of any substantial benefit to me or will my estimated slower pace make it so that I can't take use some of what I paid for?


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Speaking of race retreat, I'm looking for honest feedback about what's included with race retreat and whether or not it would conceivably be worth it for a runner in my situation, which I have outlined below.
> 
> I'm running Goofy or Dopey.  It will also be my first marathon ever after 9 half marathons all at runDisney with 6 of those coming since 2015 and 4 of those 6 coming since 2017.  I believe I can finish, but I know it will take a lot of hard work and a continued commitment to training.
> 
> Now for my estimated corral placement.  My fastest race in the last 2 years is the 2017 Star Wars Light Side at Disneyland where I finished in 3:06.  Let's assume that will be the time I use for corral placement.  Based on that time, I'm basically hoping for not the last corral, but if that's where they place me, I know what I have to do.
> 
> 1.  Best guesses as to what time I would start the marathon are appreciated and I'm figuring I can finish the marathon in anywhere from 6 to 7 hours depending on photo stops, et all which I will skip if the line for the photo could risk being swept.
> 
> Would race retreat be of any substantial benefit to me or will my estimated slower pace make it so that I can't take use some of what I paid for?



I've done Race Retreat the last three years - but I've only used the tent once, and that was 2016 Marathon. I dropped my bag there, grabbed a PowerAde and then went to the corrals. After the race, I went to pick up my gear, change my shoes and grab a cold beverage. That was it.

The last two years, I've only bought it for one race and just used it for early access to the Expo because I'm REAL impatient and don't like waiting in lines. It enabled me to get in and out with my bibs and shirts, and also grab whatever merch my friends and I wanted in a more relaxing atmosphere. I'm doing Goofy in 2019, so I probably won't even bother with Race Retreat as I can wait to go get my bibs on Friday and I doubt that the Goofy merchandise will sell as quickly as Dopey stuff.

As far as the tent goes, it's nice. There are characters, and food if that's your kind of thing. I prefer to sit in the parking lot and drink beer with my friends, so that's been generally why I skip the tent.

Just a guesstimate, but I would imagine you'd be starting the half and full closer to 6:30. They kick everyone out of the tent around 5:15 a.m., and reopen it for Platinum ChEAR Squad once the races start.

I think the tent is open until 1 p.m. or so, but the food offerings aren't anything I remember being too exciting - kinda brunch stuff, pastries, wraps, fruit. 

Anyway - the only value in Race Retreat TO ME is early access to the Expo for doing Dopey. The Expo lines for regular entry (both bib pickup and merch) have been absolutely ridiculous on Wednesday the past two years and ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> But only one ends in nuts.  Sorry to interject, but I couldn't resist.



Yeah, but the other starts with nuts who think 48.6 miles in 4 days is a good idea.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> Speaking of race retreat, I'm looking for honest feedback about what's included with race retreat and whether or not it would conceivably be worth it for a runner in my situation, which I have outlined below.
> 
> Would race retreat be of any substantial benefit to me or will my estimated slower pace make it so that I can't take use some of what I paid for?



I have never used the retreat, but the past two years ended up being in the 30s and I ended up sitting for almost two hours in the cold. I found it miserable enough that be able to have that time to sit in a chair in tent and relax instead of shivering for two hours would be worth the ridiculous price. Running in the cold is nice, sitting for hours in the cold before a marathon...not so nice.


----------



## CDKG

IT's ALMOST JUNE 1st!!! Do we have any thoughts on when we can expect to hear more information tomorrow? Maybe around 9 am Pacific? That seems to be runDisney's magic hour. It's been a long 7 weeks!


----------



## SarahDisney

CDKG said:


> IT's ALMOST JUNE 1st!!! Do we have any thoughts on when we can expect to hear more information tomorrow? Maybe around 9 am Pacific? That seems to be runDisney's magic hour. It's been a long 7 weeks!



I actually checked what time they announced the Wine & Dine registration info a few months ago ... it was 12:12pm Eastern (aka 9:12am Pacific). So I'm guessing it'll probably be around then this time too.

Work is gonna be interesting tomorrow morning ...


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> IT's ALMOST JUNE 1st!!! Do we have any thoughts on when we can expect to hear more information tomorrow? Maybe around 9 am Pacific? That seems to be runDisney's magic hour. It's been a long 7 weeks!


I would say by 12 EST.


----------



## Keels

I set a tracker on the code on the main page, Marathon page and registration page to record any increase in traffic and send me an alert. So far, nothing ... I'm guessing Noon ET will be when/if we hear anything.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> I've done Race Retreat the last three years - but I've only used the tent once, and that was 2016 Marathon. I dropped my bag there, grabbed a PowerAde and then went to the corrals. After the race, I went to pick up my gear, change my shoes and grab a cold beverage. That was it.
> 
> The last two years, I've only bought it for one race and just used it for early access to the Expo because I'm REAL impatient and don't like waiting in lines. It enabled me to get in and out with my bibs and shirts, and also grab whatever merch my friends and I wanted in a more relaxing atmosphere. I'm doing Goofy in 2019, so I probably won't even bother with Race Retreat as I can wait to go get my bibs on Friday and I doubt that the Goofy merchandise will sell as quickly as Dopey stuff.
> 
> As far as the tent goes, it's nice. There are characters, and food if that's your kind of thing. I prefer to sit in the parking lot and drink beer with my friends, so that's been generally why I skip the tent.
> 
> Just a guesstimate, but I would imagine you'd be starting the half and full closer to 6:30. They kick everyone out of the tent around 5:15 a.m., and reopen it for Platinum ChEAR Squad once the races start.
> 
> I think the tent is open until 1 p.m. or so, but the food offerings aren't anything I remember being too exciting - kinda brunch stuff, pastries, wraps, fruit.
> 
> Anyway - the only value in Race Retreat TO ME is early access to the Expo for doing Dopey. The Expo lines for regular entry (both bib pickup and merch) have been absolutely ridiculous on Wednesday the past two years and ain't nobody got time for that.


That's just the kind of feedback I'm looking for.  



Disneyslowrunner said:


> I have never used the retreat, but the past two years ended up being in the 30s and I ended up sitting for almost two hours in the cold. I found it miserable enough that be able to have that time to sit in a chair in tent and relax instead of shivering for two hours would be worth the ridiculous price. Running in the cold is nice, sitting for hours in the cold before a marathon...not so nice.


This may well sell me on it.  At Dark Side, I found that standing in line for characters was better than standing in the corral.  Sitting down inside a tent for a chunk of the waiting time is a huge selling point.  How much has race retreat been?


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> This may well sell me on it. At Dark Side, I found that standing in line for characters was better than standing in the corral. Sitting down inside a tent for a chunk of the waiting time is a huge selling point. How much has race retreat been?



According to my receipts, $230 for both Half/Full and $120 for only Half or Full. Plus Active fees.

I do know that you could always buy it at the Expo, though not for both races. Those haven't sold out until October-November or so.

Also, they will kick you out of the tent by 5 a.m., so you're still spending time sitting outside ... especially if getting a good spot in your corral is important. And it's also a longer walk to the half/full corrals. The tent is down by the Finish Line, closer to Security Bag Check from the Parking Lot. It's not convenient if you're coming in via bus.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> That's just the kind of feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> This may well sell me on it.  At Dark Side, I found that standing in line for characters was better than standing in the corral.  Sitting down inside a tent for a chunk of the waiting time is a huge selling point.  How much has race retreat been?


I think it was $150 or something like that. It is crazy considering how little you get, but I was miserable enough that I’d pay it just in case.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Thanks @Keels and @Disneyslowrunner .  That gives me a lot to think about.  It's expensive, but the ability to cut out at least some of the standing around outside before the race(s) might actually be worth it.  If it helps save my legs, that's a good thing, right?


----------



## sylkai

camaker said:


> Yeah, but the other starts with nuts who think 48.6 miles in 4 days is a good idea.


I feel very seen by this post.


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> I set a tracker on the code on the main page, Marathon page and registration page to record any increase in traffic and send me an alert. So far, nothing ... I'm guessing Noon ET will be when/if we hear anything.



Your stealth stalking is impressive......and a little scary,too!


----------



## lahobbs4

Keels said:


> I've done Race Retreat the last three years - but I've only used the tent once, and that was 2016 Marathon. I dropped my bag there, grabbed a PowerAde and then went to the corrals. After the race, I went to pick up my gear, change my shoes and grab a cold beverage. That was it.
> 
> The last two years, I've only bought it for one race and just used it for early access to the Expo because I'm REAL impatient and don't like waiting in lines. It enabled me to get in and out with my bibs and shirts, and also grab whatever merch my friends and I wanted in a more relaxing atmosphere. I'm doing Goofy in 2019, so I probably won't even bother with Race Retreat as I can wait to go get my bibs on Friday and I doubt that the Goofy merchandise will sell as quickly as Dopey stuff.
> 
> Anyway - the only value in Race Retreat TO ME is early access to the Expo for doing Dopey. The Expo lines for regular entry (both bib pickup and merch) have been absolutely ridiculous on Wednesday the past two years and ain't nobody got time for that.



The early entry to the Expo is only useful if you will be there early enough on Wednesday, right? Our flight usually doesn't have us to WDW until 3:00 or so. How early does the expo open on the first day?


----------



## MissLiss279

lahobbs4 said:


> The early entry to the Expo is only useful if you will be there early enough on Wednesday, right? Our flight usually doesn't have us to WDW until 3:00 or so. How early does the expo open on the first day?


For Race Retreat, it has opened at 10. For everyone, I think it has opened at noon.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy June 1, runDisney all-stars.


----------



## SarahDisney

How I'm coping with the waiting for info:


----------



## pixarmom

Registration July 19 at noon EST!


----------



## subtchr

Lots of great news!

*RUNDISNEY REGISTRATION UPDATE*
JUNE 01
12:00 AM
UPDATE REGARDING REGISTRATION DATES. We have been working to create a more streamlined race registration experience for _run_Disney participants. As a result, soon Guests will register for races using their Disney account, creating a more seamless Disney experience. In addition, Guests will be able to register multiple participants at a time, extra payment options including gift cards will be available and more.

As a reminder, all races still are scheduled for this season as planned, and the revised registration dates for the 2018-2019 Walt Disney World race event weekends are below:


*2018 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend presented by MISFIT (Nov. 1-4, 2018)*

Participants registered for the 2018 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend soon will receive an email with instructions on how to link their current 2018 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend race registration to their Disney account and _run_Disney profile.

*2018 Virtual Running Shorts (Summer 2018)*

*June 29, 2018* – Registration for the Virtual Running Shorts Series ends
*June 28, 2018* – July 5K & August 5K virtual races on sale

*2019 Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend presented by Cigna (Jan. 9-13, 2019)*

*July 17, 2018* – Pre-sale for Annual Passholders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Golden Oak residents
*July 19, 2018* – General on-sale date

*2019 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend presented by Children's Miracle Network Hospitals (Feb. 21-24, 2019)*

*Aug 2, 2018* – Pre-sale for Annual Passholders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Golden Oak residents
*Aug 7, 2018* – General on-sale date

*2019 Star Wars™ Virtual Half Marathon (Jan. 3 – March 31, 2019)*

*August 23, 2018* – Pre-sale for Annual Passholders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Golden Oak residents
*August 28, 2018* – General on-sale date

*2019 Star Wars™ Rival Run Weekend presented by OtterBox (April 4-7, 2019*

*August 23, 2018* – Pre-sale for Annual Passholders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Golden Oak residents
*August 28, 2018* – General on-sale date

To best prepare for the upcoming race registration periods, Guests may choose to create a Disney account in advance if they don't already have one. Guests with existing Disney accounts may choose to log in to their account to ensure their password is valid. For more tips on registration, visit www.runDisney.com and opt in for updates.


----------



## rteetz

No mention of Active or Active accounts. It says gift cards will be accepted and that you should sign up for a Disney account...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Not much there really, but what is seems promising.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> No mention of Active or Active accounts. It says gift cards will be accepted and that you should sign up for a Disney account...



"soon Guests will register for races using their Disney account."

GUYS. I am actually pretty upset that we have to wait even effing longer to register. I am so over it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

The marathon registration day is my birthday- perfect day! Woohoo! I like being able to go straight through Disney for registration. Overall good news!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> "soon Guests will register for races using their Disney account."
> 
> GUYS. I am actually pretty upset that we have to wait even effing longer to register. I am so over it.


Yep, over a month away yet.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> GUYS. I am actually pretty upset that we have to wait even effing longer to register. I am so over it.



Pretty much my thoughts exactly. I'm over the waiting. Registration is now 3 months after the originally announced day.
I'm fine with runDisney making a shorter period between registration... but start it next year. Have registration for marathon open in a week or two, and say in the announcement that starting with Dark Side, registration will be 6 months before the race. Dont further delay the already delayed registrations.

Nope. I'm not happy with this announcement at all.


----------



## CDKG

Almost 7 more weeks!!! Well, at least we have a date. I presume they are still working on their new “streamlined race registration experience”.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m happy to wait if the new system and process actually work more efficiently. It would be accurate to say I’m a bit skeptical at the moment.


----------



## CDKG

While they mention you can register multiple participants at a time (its about time!) they do not say you can register one participant for multiple races at a time. That would be nice. However, both options could create a lot of “on hold” situations. I hope they are ready for this in July!


----------



## hotblooded

Despite the rumors, I’m surprised and a little apprehensive about registering on the Disney site. This could be a change for the better in the long run, but I don’t fully trust that the site will be able to handle the initial rush of registration. I anticipate growing pains but I hope I’m wrong!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Pretty much my thoughts exactly. I'm over the waiting. Registration is now 3 months after the originally announced day.
> I'm fine with runDisney making a shorter period between registration... but start it next year. Have registration for marathon open in a week or two, and say in the announcement that starting with Dark Side, registration will be 6 months before the race. Dont further delay the already delayed registrations.
> 
> Nope. I'm not happy with this announcement at all.


I like that you're upset even though you are registered through a TA. It makes me feel better about being upset, haha.


----------



## rteetz

Maybe I will have enough money for Dopey by July...


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> Pretty much my thoughts exactly. I'm over the waiting. Registration is now 3 months after the originally announced day.
> I'm fine with runDisney making a shorter period between registration... but start it next year. Have registration for marathon open in a week or two, and say in the announcement that starting with Dark Side, registration will be 6 months before the race. Dont further delay the already delayed registrations.
> 
> Nope. I'm not happy with this announcement at all.



They aren’t going to shorter registrations from what it looks like though. Just marathon weekend. Dark Side or whatever it is called is eight months out. Princess around seven months.

Edit: well maybe they are both seven months out so never mind really. Just ignore me.


----------



## beltwaybarry

By “Disney account,” I presume they mean the myDisney Experience account?


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> They aren’t going to shorter registrations from what it looks like though. Just marathon weekend. Dark Side or whatever it is called is eight months out. Princess around seven months.
> 
> Edit: well maybe they are both seven months out so never mind really. Just ignore me.




I feel like it's already a well documented fact on here that I'm not so good with math...

Also - if they're not going with shorter registration periods, then why do we have to wait over a month?


----------



## cavepig

You will use your same login yes just like you do for espn, abc , etc


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> How I'm coping with the waiting for info:
> View attachment 326328


It's also National Leave The Office Early Day


----------



## Dis5150

Well I am glad I came here and read! When I read the announcement on Rundisney site I though it said June 19th. I will be happy to be able to register us both at the same time at least! I hope it doesn't crash the site though. I don't mind waiting to register really as it gives me more time to save up for it. Our family vacation (to Universal this year instead of Disney  ) is in mid November and it is taking all my cash at the moment!


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess KP said:


> It's also National Leave The Office Early Day



Well, we have summer fridays, so leaving early is my normal leaving time for a friday...


----------



## rteetz

beltwaybarry said:


> By “Disney account,” I presume they mean the myDisney Experience account?


Any Disney account should work as they all cross over. ESPN/Disney/MDE/ABC are all connected.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I feel like it's already a well documented fact on here that I'm not so good with math...
> 
> Also - if they're not going with shorter registration periods, then why do we have to wait over a month?


Probably because they still aren't ready...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Probably because they still aren't ready...



Sigh. Get your crap together, Disney.
It looks like they're migrating Wine & Dine registrations over to this new system first, so you'll have to tell us how that goes.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Sigh. Get your crap together, Disney.
> It looks like they're migrating Wine & Dine registrations over to this new system first, so you'll have to tell us how that goes.


Yeah I am interested to see how that works and how soon that happens.


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> Well, we have summer fridays, so leaving early is my normal leaving time for a friday...


Lucky you!


----------



## wdvak

Well shoot! I’m on an airplane all day the 19th. Now I’m going to be worried about registering.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Speaking of race retreat, I'm looking for honest feedback about what's included with race retreat and whether or not it would conceivably be worth it for a runner in my situation, which I have outlined below.
> 
> I'm running Goofy or Dopey.  It will also be my first marathon ever after 9 half marathons all at runDisney with 6 of those coming since 2015 and 4 of those 6 coming since 2017.  I believe I can finish, but I know it will take a lot of hard work and a continued commitment to training.
> 
> Now for my estimated corral placement.  My fastest race in the last 2 years is the 2017 Star Wars Light Side at Disneyland where I finished in 3:06.  Let's assume that will be the time I use for corral placement.  Based on that time, I'm basically hoping for not the last corral, but if that's where they place me, I know what I have to do.
> 
> 1.  Best guesses as to what time I would start the marathon are appreciated and I'm figuring I can finish the marathon in anywhere from 6 to 7 hours depending on photo stops, et all which I will skip if the line for the photo could risk being swept.
> 
> Would race retreat be of any substantial benefit to me or will my estimated slower pace make it so that I can't take use some of what I paid for?


Here's what I can tell you form my own experiences...
For the past 3 years, I've entered as my expected finish time for the marathon/Dopey the first time bracket that doesn't require PoT and have been placed in J for the marathon on its own 2016, G for Dopey 2017, and K for 2018. My start times were: 2016 6:06am, 2017 6:14am, 2018 6:20am. Took 6+ hours for each.

I used RR twice, both for PHMs in the past. It was okay, but not at all worth the cost to me. I haven't used it for any of my marathon/Dopey years and haven't missed it in he least. I can always find a place to sit, even out of the wind, and I don't care to take character pics before the race. I eat before leaving my room, and bring a granola bar to eat while waiting. After the race, I really just want to get back to my room to shower, stretch, eat and rest.


----------



## PrincessV

The July 17 early reg/ July 19 regular reg is going to be rough... coming on the heels of my big summer vacation, and within the same billing period for my credit card. I fully expect that statement to spontaneously combust upon opening, lol! And I have absolutely NO faith in MDE's ability to handle the crush. I want the 5K, 10K and full, so I think I'll aim for 10K first on July 17, then the marathon later in the day, and shoot for the 5K on July 19.


----------



## Tall Todd

Bah! I'm at Disney World for registration dates, there's no time to be taken away for this. Sigh... Guess I'll have to be at a bar at noon, oh well.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yeah I am interested to see how that works and how soon that happens.



and what happens to people who ignore teh email and don't migrate.  I don't think you could kick people out who registered but don't migrate and if you don't have to migrate why would you?  Lots of questions on how this change to W&D will work.


----------



## UNCBear24

SarahDisney said:


> Well, we have summer fridays, so leaving early is my normal leaving time for a friday...


I can't remember what it's like to work on Friday, it must be horrible.


----------



## SarahDisney

Krandor said:


> and what happens to people who ignore teh email and don't migrate.  I don't think you could kick people out who registered but don't migrate and if you don't have to migrate why would you?  Lots of questions on how this change to W&D will work.



Yeah ... I'm really interested to see what happens with wine & dine. This has the potential to be a big mess.


----------



## Krandor

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah ... I'm really interested to see what happens with wine & dine. This has the potential to be a big mess.



It really does.  Obviously they wNt people to migrate to the new system.     I can see it oing two ways.  One eitehr allow either registration but offer some kind of perk for mirating to the new system or twowo if you don't migrate in advance you will have to do so at the expo costing you time


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I wonder if this change will make it so I don’t have to attach the race bibs to our photo pass account


----------



## jmasgat

So 7 month DVC window for marathon weekend is June.  Looks like I will gamble and book the (Aulani) DVC points I've been offered and wait a month for registration. 

Since I am going to be training for Boston, I will look upon this as an opportunity to just come run in some warmer weather (which makes for a pricey training run, and no, I do not plan to tell my DH until after I've booked)


----------



## Krandor

Dis_Yoda said:


> I wonder if this change will make it so I don’t have to attach the race bibs to our photo pass account



I would think it would.  If you registration is tied to your MDE account  they should be able to put your pics right in there.  One of the advantages of having the two linked.   I can't see why they wouldn't do that.


----------



## LSUlakes

jmasgat said:


> So 7 month DVC window for marathon weekend is June.  Looks like I will gamble and book the (Aulani) DVC points I've been offered and wait a month for registration.
> 
> Since I am going to be training for Boston, I will look upon this as an opportunity to just come run in some warmer weather (which makes for a pricey training run, and no, I do not plan to tell my DH until after I've booked)



There are so many things I like in this post that I am sad I am only allowed to hit the "Like" button once.

Things I like about it:
We got DVC.
Marathon Weekend
Boston Marathon
Book a trip and ask questions later! The whole quote "It is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to get permission." (I almost took this approach the other day and it would have been a crash and burn seeing things playing out now. lol ONE DAY thought I will do... for something like joining DVC lololol


----------



## sylkai

I too worry about how MDE is going to handle the load and what the registration itself will look like. But I guess I will have the family make their accounts (they need to anyway) so I can link them with mine and then we'll be ready to go. Already have the DVC reservations done through a rental with the insurance to cover cancellation if needed to get Dopey through a travel agent.

Well, it is what it is.


----------



## Keels

So, now we make ADRs before we even register for the race AKA the most Disney thing ever.


----------



## JB22

Hey, I get to keep my money for another 6 weeks!  better in my pocket than disneys 

Although I would rather just have this booked and done already...


----------



## croach

Krandor said:


> It really does.  Obviously they wNt people to migrate to the new system.     I can see it oing two ways.  One eitehr allow either registration but offer some kind of perk for mirating to the new system or twowo if you don't migrate in advance you will have to do so at the expo costing you time



I don’t really read it as necessary to link your W&D registration. I see it more as something you can link to your MDE account and it will show up there as a future event. It’s kind of like getting a hotel reservation from a TA and then putting the confirmation number in MDE. There may be benefits to doing so but no harm if not. Guess we’ll see though.


----------



## Krandor

croach said:


> I don’t really read it as necessary to link your W&D registration. I see it more as something you can link to your MDE account and it will show up there as a future event. It’s kind of like getting a hotel reservation from a TA and then putting the confirmation number in MDE. There may be benefits to doing so but no harm if not. Guess we’ll see though.



If it's not mandatory why do it?  The hotel registration you want to link so you can FP reservations, etc.  So the question becomes outside of having photos auto-linked what would be the advantage of linking it?


----------



## SarahDisney

Krandor said:


> If it's not mandatory why do it?  The hotel registration you want to link so you can FP reservations, etc.  So the question becomes outside of having photos auto-linked what would be the advantage of linking it?



I dont know if Disney would have thought of this, but ... if I could e-sign my waiver in advance and then just tap my magicband to grab my bib instead of having to show my id and physically printed waiver, I'd love that (for resort guests only, if course ... offsite guests would still have to show id, but maybe they could still e-sign the waiver).
But again ... I dont know that Disney would think of that. (Plus, you could have security issues with lost/stolen magicbands)


----------



## JBinORL

Interesting updates. I'll be interested to see what happens to our W&D registrations. Just another thing I gotta walk my mom through


----------



## croach

Krandor said:


> If it's not mandatory why do it?  The hotel registration you want to link so you can FP reservations, etc.  So the question becomes outside of having photos auto-linked what would be the advantage of linking it?



I guess you could ask why not give people the option. Some people like to have all there trip info in one place so it allows the do so. Also allows Disney to connect more things to you for marketing, tracking etc. I guess my point was though that I don’t think it’s something to stress over.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> I wonder if this change will make it so I don’t have to attach the race bibs to our photo pass account


That would be nice.  I usually have them add my photos in the parks a day or two later just to make sure everything is there.  

I learned at Dark Side this year to make sure that your bib is attached higher up.  I had to have them hunt down some post race photos because my bib number was obscured by my race belt.  



Keels said:


> So, now we make ADRs before we even register for the race AKA the most Disney thing ever.


I always debate trying out new places or keeping with the tried and true that I absolutely love.  Becomes even trickier for marathon weekend since I'm anticipating much higher crowds than I've become used to.  



JB22 said:


> Hey, I get to keep my money for another 6 weeks!  better in my pocket than disneys
> 
> Although I would rather just have this booked and done already...


I feel the same way.  I'm mostly getting tired of internal argument with myself about Goofy vs. Dopey.  Once I'm registered, I can't really second guess myself anymore and instead can prepare for whatever I wind up choosing.


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> I dont know if Disney would have thought of this, but ... if I could e-sign my waiver in advance and then just tap my magicband to grab my bib instead of having to show my id and physically printed waiver, I'd love that (for resort guests only, if course ... offsite guests would still have to show id, but maybe they could still e-sign the waiver).
> But again ... I dont know that Disney would think of that. (Plus, you could have security issues with lost/stolen magicbands)


I really like the idea of electronic waivers! As hesitant as I was about Magic Bands, they sure make a lot of things easier. I would love to see these kinds of improvements to the runDisney experience!


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> I always debate trying out new places or keeping with the tried and true that I absolutely love. Becomes even trickier for marathon weekend since I'm anticipating much higher crowds than I've become used to.



It shouldn't be that bad - this year was the worst of the Marathon Weekends I've been at, but that's just because it was still basically the holidays when race weekend started. With the later date, lots of kiddos are back in school so the crowds shouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I dont know if Disney would have thought of this, but ... if I could e-sign my waiver in advance and then just tap my magicband to grab my bib instead of having to show my id and physically printed waiver, I'd love that (for resort guests only, if course ... offsite guests would still have to show id, but maybe they could still e-sign the waiver).
> But again ... I dont know that Disney would think of that. (Plus, you could have security issues with lost/stolen magicbands)



I don't think we'll get to that part because you'll need thousands of GS-related employees to handle bib pickup instead of the free volunteer labor they currently use.

But who knows?


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I don't think we'll get to that part because you'll need thousands of GS-related employees to handle bib pickup instead of the free volunteer labor they currently use.
> 
> But who knows?



This may be a stupid question, but ... if the system was set up to be user-friendly (haha) why would volunteers not still be able to do bib pickup? Security issues? Or is it just that Disney policy requires anything with magicbands to be handled by CMs?

I'm probably asking for too much anyway ... I'm just used to my fairly seamless NYRR bib pickup experiences.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> So, now we make ADRs before we even register for the race AKA the most Disney thing ever.


Lol didn’t even realize that.


----------



## Krandor

croach said:


> I guess you could ask why not give people the option. Some people like to have all there trip info in one place so it allows the do so. Also allows Disney to connect more things to you for marketing, tracking etc. I guess my point was though that I don’t think it’s something to stress over.



I'm not doing W&D so not really stressed more curious.  I honestly expected the new system to just start with the 2019 races and the fact they are moving W&D at least partially into the new system I find very interesting and curious as to how and why.   Seems like extra hassle for disney to have people in 2 systems and to be asking people to migrate over so there has to be come reason beyond just marketing since the easy route is to start new system in 2019.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> With the later date, lots of kiddos are back in school so the crowds shouldn't be as bad.


Amen. My kid: "Why can't I go with you?" Me: "Because you will be in school." BYE FELICIA.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> This may be a stupid question, but ... if the system was set up to be user-friendly (haha) why would volunteers not still be able to do bib pickup? Security issues? Or is it just that Disney policy requires anything with magicbands to be handled by CMs?
> 
> I'm probably asking for too much anyway ... I'm just used to my fairly seamless NYRR bib pickup experiences.



I mean, I guess it could ... but volunteers would have to have some base-level technical knowledge or how to troubleshoot when (not if) there's a problem. I've volunteered enough at bib pickup, and not to disrespect my elders - but lots of the volunteers at bib pickup struggle with the current concept of a paper waiver, a notebook to sign on and an ID.

Also, I can't see Disney letting any ole rando have access to anything relating to Disney technology. Just a whole can of worms, I guess.

I wonder if/how heavily Track Shack would be involved going forward though ... I didn't think of it at the time, but back when I applied for a job a few weeks ago, there was a listing for a Senior Event Manager for Disney Sports. I figured it would be for like Cheerleading or Pop Warner or all those Youth Events, but now I can't help but wonder if it's another move to bring RunDisney completely in-house and under the Disney Sports banner.

Anyway. I'll be interested to see how it all shakes out. I really hope whoever is developing the platform paid attention to historic performance load for general registration ... I can't think of a single "on sale" event that Disney has done that has the sheer amount of "tickets" sold at the same time in the same short timeframe like RunDisney - think back to the days of full race weekends of 50k+ participants selling out in 10 minutes.

That's all I've got. Back to finding all the LeBron James memes.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I mean, I guess it could ... but volunteers would have to have some base-level technical knowledge or how to troubleshoot when (not if) there's a problem. I've volunteered enough at bib pickup, and not to make fun of my elders - but lots of the volunteers at bib pickup struggle with the current concept of a paper waiver, a notebook to sign on and an ID.



Fair point. A more technologically advanced bub pickup means you need more technologically-inclined volunteers, which kinda shrinks your volunteer pool.



Keels said:


> Anyway. I'll be interested to see how it all shakes out. I really hope whoever is developing the platform paid attention to historic performance load for general registration ... I can't think of a single "on sale" event that Disney has done that has the sheer amount of "tickets" sold at the same time in the same short timeframe like RunDisney - think back to the days of full race weekends of 50k+ participants selling out in 10 minutes.



Yeah, they better be spending the time between now and July 17th load testing the heck out of this thing. I still remember Princess Weekend 2015 registration and crashing both active and runDisney. They do not want that to happen with the new registration... that would be a disaster.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> It shouldn't be that bad - this year was the worst of the Marathon Weekends I've been at, but that's just because it was still basically the holidays when race weekend started. With the later date, lots of kiddos are back in school so the crowds shouldn't be as bad.


Isn't marathon weekend this year the same weekend as Martin Luther King Jr Day?  That's why I'm anticipating heavy crowds.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Isn't marathon weekend this year the same weekend as Martin Luther King Jr Day?  That's why I'm anticipating heavy crowds.



MLK Day is Jan. 21 according to my calendar.


----------



## Krandor

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah, they better be spending the time between now and July 17th load testing the heck out of this thing. I still remember Princess Weekend 2015 registration and crashing both active and runDisney. They do not want that to happen with the new registration... that would be a disaster.



Let's be honest... the chances of it working great the first time are slim.  

Obviously the new system wil give disney a ton of data they don't have now but I do wonder if alll this integration is going to allow them to give us any additional features or streamline things at all for race weekend as a whole?  It is definitely going to be interesting.  One thing I can think of is that since disney will know how many runners are registered at each hotel it might help plan for busses on race morning better


----------



## SheHulk

Krandor said:


> Let's be honest... the chances of it working great the first time are slim.
> 
> Obviously the new system wil give disney a ton of data they don't have now but I do wonder if alll this integration is going to allow them to give us any additional features or streamline things at all for race weekend as a whole?  It is definitely going to be interesting.  One thing I can think of is that since disney will know how many runners are registered at each hotel it might help plan for busses on race morning better


Don't know if this has been said already but imagine if they know exactly how many people staying at each hotel are running each race each morning. That would probably be helpful.


----------



## sylkai

Keels said:


> MLK Day is Jan. 21 according to my calendar.


Yep. Marathon is the weekend before.

Works to my advantage. Dopey --> cruise --> fly to Chicago and take the train to LA --> home, and we only need 2 weeks of vacation for that because that Monday is MLK Day.


----------



## ZellyB

We will be at Disney on registration day, so not thrilled about that, but whatever, we'll manage.  We are doing the marathon as a solo race, so I'm not worried about any immediate sell-outs at least.


----------



## Krandor

SheHulk said:


> Don't know if this has been said already but imagine if they know exactly how many people staying at each hotel are running each race each morning. That would probably be helpful.



If you are registering through MDE or something similar then they should easily be able to know if you are on-site/off-site, are you going to the parks, what hotel are you in (deluxe, value, moderate) and other things.  That would be very useful information for disney to have.  Should let them make estimates of how much they make per runner and also run interesting queries like of runners who stay on-property, what percentage stay in a deluxe resort vs a Pop/All-star resort?


----------



## SheHulk

Krandor said:


> If you are registering through MDE or something similar then they should easily be able to know if you are on-site/off-site, are you going to the parks, what hotel are you in (deluxe, value, moderate) and other things.  That would be very useful information for disney to have.  Should let them make estimates of how much they make per runner and also run interesting queries like of runners who stay on-property, what percentage stay in a deluxe resort vs a Pop/All-star resort?


I was thinking about assigning buses but yeah that too


----------



## pluto377

I’m glad we have a date but it’s a little weird that I’ll have the whole trip booked before registering for the races that are supposed to be the center of the trip. Even southwest is releasing their flights before registration! On the plus side the Thursday registration works for me since all my kids are at camp/daycare on thursdays.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> MLK Day is Jan. 21 according to my calendar.


You're right.  I'm just so used to it always being very close to January 15th, which is a constant day that I have to be aware of and advise clients of in my professional life.


----------



## pluto377

I’m glad we have a date but it’s a little weird that I’ll have the whole trip booked before registering for the races that are supposed to be the center of the trip. Even southwest is releasing their flights before registration!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

At least this means I can get my backyard acreage cleared out this month instead of next


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> MLK Day is Jan. 21 according to my calendar.


Dang it. I was actually banking on not having to use an extra vacation day at work. Ah well.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

I am glad we finally have a day and since I am only doing the marathon so I am not worried about getting in—I am not sure if it every fills, but the date really puts those people whose races fill super quick in an odd situation with hotels/travel. I think this is a fine change, but for the life of me I am not sure why this change over couldn't have been done either back in April or in April of next year. Does anyone know if travel agents are able to get accurate pricing for hotels? When I called Disney to get rates, they were obviously the top rack-rates, so I didn't see the point in getting a room yet.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I am glad we finally have a day and since I am only doing the marathon so I am not worried about getting in—I am not sure if it every fills, but the date really puts those people whose races fill super quick in an odd situation with hotels/travel. I think this is a fine change, but for the life of me I am not sure why this change over couldn't have been done either back in April or in April of next year. Does anyone know if travel agents are able to get accurate pricing for hotels? When I called Disney to get rates, they were obviously the top rack-rates, so I didn't see the point in getting a room yet.


Travel agents can’t get 2019 until the package rates are released.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Travel agents can’t get 2019 until the package rates are released.



The travel agent I use has 2019 rates but they are group rates so maybe that’s the difference.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

croach said:


> The travel agent I use has 2019 rates but they are group rates so maybe that’s the difference.


Same here.  My travel agent has group rates specifically for marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> The travel agent I use has 2019 rates but they are group rates so maybe that’s the difference.


Yes group rates are different and that individual agency negotiated those rates with Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> Same here.  My travel agent has group rates specifically for marathon weekend.


Do you know if your agency has any rooms left? The agency I was going to use sold out before I could book.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Do you know if your agency has any rooms left? The agency I was going to use sold out before I could book.


How do I send you a PM?


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> How do I send you a PM?


Click on my avatar or username and click start a conversation.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Click on my avatar or username and click start a conversation.


PM sent.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Do you know if your agency has any rooms left? The agency I was going to use sold out before I could book.


And you’ll need at least 6 nights.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> And you’ll need at least 6 nights.


Whatever....


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Whatever....


No?? Dopey + DATW = 6 nights


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> No?? Dopey + DATW = 6 nights


Who said I am going to DATW?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Who said I am going to DATW?


Everyone


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Who said I am going to DATW?


I was going to buy you a yummy limoncello.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I was going to buy you a yummy limoncello.


I don't even know what that is but ok!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I don't even know what that is but ok!


It is nectar of the gods. 

I totally polished off a bottle of that stuff in the last week.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Who said I am going to DATW?



Why WOULDN’T you go to DATW??


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Why WOULDN’T you go to DATW??


That’s a good question...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> That’s a good question...



Yeah, isn't that when you're getting your face painted?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Yeah, isn't that when you're getting your face painted?


Only if @roxymama does Dopey!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> That’s a good question...



And we’re even starting in Mexico which IS THE WAY IT SHOULD ALWAYS BE DONE.


----------



## Krandor

@DopeyBadger I would like your help in a training plan but in trying to send you a PM I'm getting told I cannot contact you


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> And we’re even starting in Mexico which IS THE WAY IT SHOULD ALWAYS BE DONE.


Unless you are Dis_Yoda and then you have too much tequila to drink much more.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I don't even know what that is but ok!


Gosh. We have so much to teach you youngin’!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Unless you are Dis_Yoda and then you have too much tequila to drink much more.



Moderation ... and nobody said you can’t make two trips!!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Much easier to start DATW in Mexico.
It's way too hard to climb the border wall while drunk...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Grumpy_42K said:


> Much easier to start DATW in Mexico.
> It's way too hard to climb the border wall while drunk...


I don’t know you but I can already tell I would like you in person


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> Much easier to start DATW in Mexico.
> It's way too hard to climb the border wall while drunk...





Dis_Yoda said:


> I don’t know you but I can already tell I would like you in person



THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYIN'!!!!!!!!

Plus, nobody cares in Canada.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Who said I am going to DATW?





Dis_Yoda said:


> Everyone



^What she said

Also ... what time do we start DATW? 11? I have to make my FP+ in like 6 months (y'know, like 3 days after we register) and I want to make sure I get in Test Track before the drinking starts.
(Also ... I might ditch DATW for a short while to do Frozen Ever After. #sorrynotsorry)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> ^What she said
> 
> Also ... what time do we start DATW? 11? I have to make my FP+ in like 6 months (y'know, like 3 days after we register) and I want to make sure I get in Test Track before the drinking starts.
> (Also ... I might ditch DATW for a short while to do Frozen Ever After. #sorrynotsorry)


We should all ride Frozen after DATW!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> We should all ride Frozen after DATW!



Drunken Frozen ... works for me


----------



## TCB in FLA

SarahDisney said:


> Drunken Frozen ... works for me


That may be the only way I’ll bother with that ride again!


----------



## Keels

We did drunken SSE this year ...


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Plus, nobody cares in Canada.


I care...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

It looks like some of you have some pretty strong opinions about Disney music, so for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I'd like to know your favorite Disney song. This includes any piece of original music featured in a Disney movie, TV show, park, etc. And, if you want, throw in your least favorite Disney song.

My favorite Disney song is "I Just Can't Wait to be King" from Lion King. Honorable Mention goes to "Married Life" from Up, which always reminds me of Magic Kingdom. 

I'm sure if I thought real hard, I could come up with a least favorite, but nothing is coming to mind right now.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

Favorite songs, oh wow, so many.

Why Should I Worry (Oliver & Company)

How Far I'll Go (Moana)

Makin' Memories (Magic Journey's pre-show)

Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit (Kitchen Kabaret)

The Ugly Bug Ball (Summer Magic)

Seize the Day (Newsies)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (Lilo & Stitch)

I Won’t Say (Hercules)


----------



## PCFriar80

Favorite Songs:
Tapestry of Nations [Epcot]
Candle on the Water [Pete's Dragon]


----------



## ZellyB

Favorite song: Baby Mine (Dumbo) used to sing it to my kids all the time as a lulabye.


----------



## rteetz

Circle of Life (Lion King)
Tapestry of Nations (Epcot)
How Far I’ll Go (Moana)
Pretty much any Epcot background music
Zip a dee doo dah 
Fantasmic
Wishes 
We Go On (illuminations post show music) 
Bare Necessities 
Anything from Mary Poppins


----------



## camaker

Favorite:  
This Is Halloween (NBC)

Honorable Mentions:
Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (L&S)
How Far I’ll Go (Moana)
I Won’t Say (Hercules)
When Can I See You Again (WIR)
Kiss the Girl (Little Mermaid)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

This is definitely a too many to name question for me. My all-time favorite is "Part of Your World". It probably hits a little too close to home for a guy in my mid-30's. I'm getting better at doing a passable impersonation of a normal human being though.

I also love "Belle" and "Gaston" from the animated Beauty and the Beast (every song from the animated version is better than the live action film). On the flip side, I like the Celine and Peabo version of "Beauty and the Beast" and the Michael Bolton version of "Go The Distance". I really love virtually the whole soundtrack of Tarzan but, specifically, "You'll Be In My Heart". Like I said, too many to name. There are so many more I'd like to list but I'm going to stop before I list the entire Disney songbook.

Glad to see the mention for "Why Should I Worry" from Oliver & Company. That was the first Disney movie I saw in the theater and that song, if not the entire soundtrack and movie, is really underrated.

I have a few songs that I don't particularly like or would call overrated, I guess, but music is too subjective to mention them. (Although the opinions bashing "Let It Go" were objectively bad)

I'm not in the parks enough to know all of the musical cues or really remember soundtracks for specific rides or areas. I do know that part of the magic of the parks for me is walking around and suddenly registering a new version of a familiar song. I'm honestly not convinced I'm completely in control of my own faculties in Disney Parks and that the soundtrack doesn't have me in some type of semi-conscious trance (that implores me to spend all the money and leads to such in the moment thoughts as "Dinoland, USA isn't that bad").


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I really love virtually the whole soundtrack of Tarzan but, specifically, "You'll Be In My Heart".



The Tarzan and Hercules soundtracks are criminally underrated.


----------



## amym2

Sorry if this has been discussed before- planning to come for our first Disney half-marathon in Jan.  There will be 5 of us (2 adults and 3 teens).  Have a Poly studio booked for Fri & Sat nights.  Was hoping to add either Thu or Sun night but both are booked already.  DD really wants to stay at BCV, and with five of us a 2bd would be nice.  How does the marathon transportation at BCV compare to Poly (obviously Poly gives us the monorail option)?


----------



## rteetz

amym2 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before- planning to come for our first Disney half-marathon in Jan.  There will be 5 of us (2 adults and 3 teens).  Have a Poly studio booked for Fri & Sat nights.  Was hoping to add either Thu or Sun night but both are booked already.  DD really wants to stay at BCV, and with five of us a 2bd would be nice.  How does the marathon transportation at BCV compare to Poly (obviously Poly gives us the monorail option)?


You just take a bus vs. a monorail. I have stayed at both BC and a monorail resort (BLT) for marathon weekend.


----------



## PCFriar80

amym2 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before- planning to come for our first Disney half-marathon in Jan.  There will be 5 of us (2 adults and 3 teens).  Have a Poly studio booked for Fri & Sat nights.  Was hoping to add either Thu or Sun night but both are booked already.  DD really wants to stay at BCV, and with five of us a 2bd would be nice.  How does the marathon transportation at BCV compare to Poly (obviously Poly gives us the monorail option)?


Having stayed at the BCVs for the last 8 years the bus transportation has been fine.  There will be one or two hiccups here and there for the expo or race transportation but it's usually minor in nature and quickly circumvented [ie. bus driver getting lost or missing a turn].  The other advantage of staying at the BCVs is that you have prime real estate for spectating the 10K at mile 5 and the full marathon at mile 24.5!


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: Colors of the Wind from Pocahontas


----------



## ChipNDale86

If I had to pick one song it'd be "I've Got A Dream" from Tangled. It's so fun & catchy, I could listen to it over and over again.

I can also easily name a least favorite: "The Time of Your Life" from A Bug's Life by Randy Newman. Just an awful song.


----------



## SarahDisney

Look at this stuff
Isnt it neat?
Wouldn't you think my collection's complete.
Wouldn't you think I'm a girl, a girl who has ... everything. 

Honorable mentions are "Do You Want to Build a Snowman" and "Beauty and the Beast"

Least favorite is anything from Tarzan. Not a Phil Collins fan.


----------



## hotblooded

camaker said:


> Favorite:
> This Is Halloween (NBC)
> 
> Honorable Mentions:
> Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (L&S)
> How Far I’ll Go (Moana)
> I Won’t Say (Hercules)
> When Can I See You Again (WIR)
> Kiss the Girl (Little Mermaid)


We have similar tastes!
My two favorites are “This is Halloween” and “When Can I See You Again.”

Favorite soundtrack as a whole is Kingdom Hearts, but that has quite a bit of Final Fantasy influence.


----------



## lhermiston

ChipNDale86 said:


> If I had to pick one song it'd be "I've Got A Dream" from Tangled. It's so fun & catchy, I could listen to it over and over again.



Yes! Another underrated soundtrack. 



SarahDisney said:


> Least favorite is anything from Tarzan. Not a Phil Collins fan.



Blocked.


----------



## tidefan

SAFD Favorite songs (to name a few):

Portobello Road (Bedknobs and Broomsticks)
He Mele No Lilo (L & S)
Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (L & S)
Lava (Lava Short preceding Inside Out)
Feed the Birds (Mary Poppins)
Someone's Waiting for You (The Rescuers)
Happy Working Song (Enchanted)


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I care...



LOL Disney Canada.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Favorite Disney Songs:

1.  Once Upon a Dream (Sleeping Beauty)
2.  When You Wish Upon a Star (Pinocchio)
3.  I See The Light (Tangled)

Favorite Disney Songs Humorous Edition:

1.  Happy Working Song (Enchanted)
2.  I've Got a Dream (Tangled)
3.  Gaston (Beauty and the Beast or Me (Beauty and the Beast on Broadway)
4.  In Summer (Frozen)


----------



## amym2

PCFriar80 said:


> Having stayed at the BCVs for the last 8 years the bus transportation has been fine.  There will be one or two hiccups here and there for the expo or race transportation but it's usually minor in nature and quickly circumvented [ie. bus driver getting lost or missing a turn].  The other advantage of staying at the BCVs is that you have prime real estate for spectating the 10K at mile 5 and the full marathon at mile 24.5!



Thanks!  I think DH is convinced that we'll be ok at BCV.  As convenient as the Poly is, we just stayed there in Dec and have never stayed at BCV.  Plus DD's friend is coming with us, so having a 2bd instead of studio will be much more comfortable!


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Blocked.



Counter-blocked.  Phil Collins outside of early Genesis (Abacab, Home by the Sea era) is an abomination.


----------



## amym2

Can someone point me to requirements for submitting times for the half-marathon?  I think I read that you have to do a 10k or longer before October.  Am I imagining that?  DH and DS16 will want to submit times and DD14 and friend will just be in the last corral.


----------



## FFigawi

amym2 said:


> Can someone point me to requirements for submitting times for the half-marathon?  I think I read that you have to do a 10k or longer before October.  Am I imagining that?  DH and DS16 will want to submit times and DD14 and friend will just be in the last corral.



The runDisney site has all the information you need about submitting a proof of time for marathon weekend.


----------



## SarahDisney

amym2 said:


> Can someone point me to requirements for submitting times for the half-marathon?  I think I read that you have to do a 10k or longer before October.  Am I imagining that?  DH and DS16 will want to submit times and DD14 and friend will just be in the last corral.



https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/ --> Click on "Runner Info" and then "Proof of Time" and it's all there.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Counter-blocked.  Phil Collins outside of early Genesis (Abacab, Home by the Sea era) is an abomination.



Triple blocked. 

The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences and I disagree with you both.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I never realized Phil Collins was so dividing.


----------



## camaker

hotblooded said:


> We have similar tastes!
> My two favorites are “This is Halloween” and “When Can I See You Again.”
> 
> Favorite soundtrack as a whole is Kingdom Hearts, but that has quite a bit of Final Fantasy influence.



That’s funny. I own the Kingdom Hearts soundtrack!


----------



## Keels

So, in a stunning change of events ... I'm thinking about doing the 5K in January plus Goofy. Goofy is a definite, the 5K is a possibility. Also, my booze stop during the 10K is a definite.

Also, @jennamfeo is full of terrible ideas.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> So, in a stunning change of events ... I'm thinking about doing the 5K in January plus Goofy. Goofy is a definite, the 5K is a possibility. Also, my booze stop during the 10K is a definite.
> 
> Also, @jennamfeo is full of terrible ideas.


She’s not the only one full of bad ideas...


----------



## rteetz

So  I was thinking about a split stay for Marathon weekend but that might be a bad idea if I do Dopey. I’ll likely just be at Pop.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> She’s not the only one full of bad ideas...



Don't talk about me like I'm not here!!!

I just told her that if this happens, she is in charge of making sure I have on socks AND have my headphones.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> So  I was thinking about a split stay for Marathon weekend but that might be a bad idea if I do Dopey. I’ll likely just be at Pop.



Why would it be a bad idea?


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> So, in a stunning change of events ... I'm thinking about doing the 5K in January plus Goofy. Goofy is a definite, the 5K is a possibility. Also, my booze stop during the 10K is a definite.
> 
> Also, @jennamfeo is full of terrible ideas.



I fail to see the terrible idea here. 5K morning is going to be super fun.



Keels said:


> Don't talk about me like I'm not here!!!
> 
> I just told her that if this happens, she is in charge of making sure I have on socks AND have my headphones.



I can help with the socks thing if @jennamfeo needs some backup.
I can't guarantee that I'll remember my own headphones, though, so I can't help with that.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Why would it be a bad idea?


I just thought maybe a split stay and having to move mid week would be not the best during Dopey. I’m still thinking about it.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> I never realized Phil Collins was so dividing.


I think his brother Tom Collins was more popular.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> I think his brother Tom Collins was more popular.



Two points awarded!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> So, in a stunning change of events ... I'm thinking about doing the 5K in January plus Goofy. Goofy is a definite, the 5K is a possibility. Also, my booze stop during the 10K is a definite.
> 
> Also, @jennamfeo is full of terrible ideas.



I should have started a betting pool on you.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PCFriar80 said:


> I think his brother Tom Collins was more popular.


True and also as dividing as people either love or hate gin.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> True and also as dividing as people either love or hate gin.



I don't think I've ever had gin ... *ducks*


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I should have started a betting pool on you.



It's just part of a conversation right now. I haven't committed to anything, and I'm going to be at the All-Star Game for registration for the 5K, so I'm not sure if I can even be bothered to do it. 

(Narrator: She would eventually make time to register)



Dis_Yoda said:


> True and also as dividing as people either love or hate gin.



I'm all-in. Team Gin.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> I think his brother Tom Collins was more popular.





Keels said:


> Two points awarded!





Dis_Yoda said:


> True and also as dividing as people either love or hate gin.



Is it a bad thing that I thought Tom Collins was a person and just had to Google to find out it’s actually a mixed drink?


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I never realized Phil Collins was so dividing.



He must like Miller Lite and bananas too


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

Clearly, the favorite is "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" (Carousel of Progress).
And "Walking right down the middle of Mainstreet U.S.A" (from Mainstreet USA, clearly)

Also, I don't know real titles for songs. I call them whatever part of the song comes to my mind.

Movie choices are more difficult. Tangled/Moana/Aladdin are my favorite soundtracks to jam out to. (except "Shiny". Dear Lord, I hate that song with a passion)


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> He must like Miller Lite and bananas too



You know what? There is NOTHING wrong with Miller Lite and bananas are the worst.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> bananas are the worst.



Fine. More bananas for me.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Fine. More bananas for me.


And me!


----------



## jmasgat

Well, the DVC points that my nephew was going to rent me? Gone.  They decided to use them after all.   So I think I'm going to pass on MW 2019.  It was always going to be a tough sell to my DH, and even though NOT renting the points means I could pay less and do a stay at Pop, I really was looking forward to my 4 nights in a 1BR at OKW or 3nts in a 1BR at AKL.

But now my conscience is clear to do a "break from winter" getaway training session for Boston at some point.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> Well, the DVC points that my nephew was going to rent me? Gone.  They decided to use them after all.   So I think I'm going to pass on MW 2019.  It was always going to be a tough sell to my DH, and even though NOT renting the points means I could pay less and do a stay at Pop, I really was looking forward to my 4 nights in a 1BR at OKW or 3nts in a 1BR at AKL.
> 
> But now my conscience is clear to do a "break from winter" getaway training session for Boston at some point.



Bummer.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jmasgat said:


> Well, the DVC points that my nephew was going to rent me? Gone.  They decided to use them after all.   So I think I'm going to pass on MW 2019.  It was always going to be a tough sell to my DH, and even though NOT renting the points means I could pay less and do a stay at Pop, I really was looking forward to my 4 nights in a 1BR at OKW or 3nts in a 1BR at AKL.
> 
> But now my conscience is clear to do a "break from winter" getaway training session for Boston at some point.



Sorry to hear that!  This delayed registration is making lots of people change their minds one way or another.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> Is it a bad thing that I thought Tom Collins was a person and just had to Google to find out it’s actually a mixed drink?



Well, they aren't super common nowadays...


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Part of Your World, Kiss the Girl and You'll be in my Heart. In my defense, Phil Collins was a huge part of my teenage years! Being a teen in the 80's was the best time ever, lol.


----------



## cavepig

Is the delayed registration really making some of those who were going to register now not? I am curious if it will have an affect on registrations or not.  People have even more time to waffle on all their choices.  To me it doesn't matter, but I can see people second guessing or wanting to add races or whatever.


----------



## ZellyB

So many thoughts - 

Tarzan soundtrack I love because it was the first Disney movie my son got hooked on.  Watched it a million times yet still love it.  #sentimental
I'm totally shocked by the divisive nature of Phil Collins.  #MiamiViceforever
I'm NOT totally shocked to read of @Keels shifting marathon weekend plans.  Waiting this long to register leads to dangerous thoughts #Dopey?Maybe?
I have an amazing recipe I'm trying to perfect for Cucumber Coolers using cucumber-infused Hendrick's gin #ginistheperfectsummerliquor
Speaking of Tangled, addition to my favorite Disney songs list - I see the Light.  Watched that movie with my girls and in the theater during that scene look over at them and they were both utterly enthralled.  #moresentiment


----------



## JBinORL

Bananas are only appropriate in my smoothies. Just plain is wrong.

ETA: Favorite Disney songs are "I Just Can't Wait To Be King" from The Lion King in the movie category, and "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" for park category, with the Space Mountain queue music and Frontierland ambient music as honorable mentions.


----------



## kywyldcat03

SAFD: Go the Distance (Hercules) and the Imagination Song (Figment).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I don't even know how to go about picking a favorite Disney song! I love How Far I'll Go, Belle, Be Our Guest, Part of Your World, Let It Go (don't hate)...

Also... Bananas are gross.


----------



## SarahDisney

I have a banana in my lunch bag right now


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Also... Bananas are gross.



Kindred spirits 



SarahDisney said:


> I have a banana in my lunch bag right now



I'm glad you're in NY and not an office near me


----------



## Bree

I eat a banana everyday for breakfast


----------



## Barca33Runner

Banana Banana Bananas. Bananas Banana Cilantro Banana. Cilantro Bananas Coriander Plantains Banana.


----------



## pluto377

Favorite songs- It's a Small World (yes, really!), Go the Distance, Let it Go, and Titans Spirit (instrumental from Remember the Titans), Out There (from Hunchback), Golden Dream

Least favorites- Tiki Room, Canada

I just had a banana for a post run snack


----------



## hotblooded

I like bananas and frozen bananas and banana shakes and mashed banana stirred into my oatmeal and banana bread.


----------



## amym2

SarahDisney said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/ --> Click on "Runner Info" and then "Proof of Time" and it's all there.


Thank you!!


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> So, in a stunning change of events ... I'm thinking about doing the 5K in January plus Goofy. Goofy is a definite, the 5K is a possibility. Also, my booze stop during the 10K is a definite.
> 
> Also, @jennamfeo is full of terrible ideas.


Socks - check.
Headphones - check.
Terrible ideas - check, check, check!

As long as you doing the 5k doesn't interfere with 10k booze stop then I am 100% onboard and already exhausted. Hahaha.



SarahDisney said:


> I don't think I've ever had gin ... *ducks*


It's not my favorite. It tastes like Christmas trees. I needs to be mixed perfectly with stuff for me to drink it.


----------



## jennamfeo

When I was little I would swim around my pool with a scrunchy around my ankles singing all of the Little Mermaid songs underwater.


----------



## sylkai

Keels said:


> I'm all-in. Team Gin.


I like you. 

Please ignore the 30+ bottles of gin in my kitchen. There's so much variety to be tried! (I acquire them far, far faster than I can drink them.)

Favorite songs: ...all of them? I did the music trivia game on one of my Disney cruises and paired up with another woman at the bar and between the two of us we missed one movie name out of 15 song titles + movie combos. And they were pulling out some esoteric stuff.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> When I was little I would swim around my pool with a scrunchy around my ankles singing all of the Little Mermaid songs underwater.



OMG I Iove little you. Adorable overload.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I'm NOT totally shocked to read of @Keels shifting marathon weekend plans. Waiting this long to register leads to dangerous thoughts #Dopey?Maybe?



Yeah, that's gonna be a hard, hard #NOPE. It'll be a few years before I plan on Dopey again.



jennamfeo said:


> Socks - check.
> Headphones - check.
> Terrible ideas - check, check, check!
> 
> As long as you doing the 5k doesn't interfere with 10k booze stop then I am 100% onboard and already exhausted. Hahaha.



In the cold, harsh light of #NotSundayFunDay, I'm rethinking the whole 5K thing. Do I really want to wake up early? Do I really want to deal with people three mornings out of four? Don't I know how many boozes I can buy with that entry fee money? Of course, adding on the 5K is the kind of terrible idea I'm typically known for, but I think I may have to crawfish outta this one ...


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> In the cold, harsh light of #NotSundayFunDay, I'm rethinking the whole 5K thing. Do I really want to wake up early? Do I really want to deal with people three mornings out of four? Don't I know how many boozes I can buy with that entry free money? Of course, adding on the 5K is the kind of terrible idea I'm typically known for, but I think I may have to crawfish outta this one ...



If you do the 5K, I'll buy you a drink. So take that into account when doing the booze math.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> If you do the 5K, I'll buy you a drink. So take that into account when doing the booze math.



WHY ARE YOU RUINING BOOZE WITH THE MATHS?!?


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> WHY ARE YOU RUINING BOOZE WITH THE MATHS?!?



I'm a troublemaker. It's what I do


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> WHY ARE YOU RUINING BOOZE WITH THE MATHS?!?



Free booze has no bearing on math


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Free booze has no bearing on math



This feels like a trick.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> This feels like a trick.



Moi?


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: "Everybody Wants to be a Cat" from  "Aristocats". With an honorable mention to "I Wanna Be Like You" from "Jungle Book". I big-pink-puffy-heart LOVE jazz.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - what a great topic.  

*Film:*

I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulan
Out There - Hunchback
Circle of Life - Lion King
I See the Light - Tangled
For the First Time in Forever - Frozen
*Theme Parks:*

Tapestry of Nations
Reflections of Earth/We Go On
Fantasmic
Space Mountain (Disneyland - Michael Giacchino)
Soarin'


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> WHY ARE YOU RUINING BOOZE WITH THE MATHS?!?



All booze is math and science.


----------



## sylkai

Dis_Yoda said:


> All booze is math and science.


If you can still do math, there hasn't been enough booze.


----------



## SarahDisney

So, I was telling my coworker that people are trying to peer pressure me into buying running sunglasses (grr ... must resist the cute sunglasses) and he said that the only peer pressure should be for drinking.
I told him we do that too.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So, I was telling my coworker that people are trying to peer pressure me into buying running sunglasses (grr ... must resist the cute sunglasses) and he said that the only peer pressure should be for drinking.
> I told him we do that too.


My Betsy Ross’ side hustles arrived today...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> My Betsy Ross’ side hustles arrived today...



I'm very happy for you.
My $7 H&M sunglasses are sitting on my desk.
#resistpeerpressure


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm very happy for you.
> My $7 H&M sunglasses are sitting on my desk.
> #resistpeerpressure


New sunglasses are calling your name!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> New sunglasses are calling your name!



No they're not


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> No they're not


Whatever you say...


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm boring enough that I'd probably just get plain black ones, so fun sunglasses are kind of wasted on me anyway.


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> I'm boring enough that I'd probably just get plain black ones, so fun sunglasses are kind of wasted on me anyway.


I have just one pair of sunglasses that I wear for all my runs. I am equally boring.

(But they have the snazzy polarized lenses and actually 3 different color ones that I have never swapped out. Like I said, boring.)


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> All booze is math and science.



I prefer my booze at the post-math phase and if there IS any math involved, I want someone else handling that. I'm only in the booze life for consumption.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

sylkai said:


> If you can still do math, there hasn't been enough booze.



I was going really deep and was thinking of the making of the booze and/or cocktail.  Also, if I can’t  do math anymore,  I’m at blackout stage, which is bad for everyone. 



Keels said:


> I prefer my booze at the post-math phase and if there IS any math involved, I want someone else handling that. I'm only in the booze life for consumption.



And that is why we love you.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I was going really deep and was thinking of the making of the booze and/or cocktail.  Also, if I can’t  do math anymore,  I’m at blackout stage, which is bad for everyone.



My magic party trick is knowing when to ghost out and put myself to bed.




Dis_Yoda said:


> And that is why we love you.


----------



## Simba's Girl

jmasgat said:


> So 7 month DVC window for marathon weekend is June.  Looks like I will gamble and book the (Aulani) DVC points I've been offered and wait a month for registration.
> 
> Since I am going to be training for Boston, I will look upon this as an opportunity to just come run in some warmer weather (which makes for a pricey training run, and no, I do not plan to tell my DH until after I've booked)



Yeah...our 7m window opens on Saturday...which is DD's graduation day!!! As if I didn't have enough to do already...good luck!


----------



## FFigawi

For @Keels, @rteetz, and all the others making bad decisions


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> For @Keels, @rteetz, and all the others making bad decisions
> 
> View attachment 327271


We need a shirt for all the enablers too...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> We need a shirt for all the enablers too...


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 327275


Fantastic!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I feel I need both those shirts.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I feel I need both those shirts.



I feel like everyone is planning your Marathon Weekend wardrobe for you ...


----------



## SarahDisney

I didn't do it. (I think)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I feel like everyone is planning your Marathon Weekend wardrobe for you ...



Well I'm there Thursday until Sunday evening.  You guys have 2 more days to fill and a 10K outfit.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Well I'm there Thursday until Sunday evening.  You guys have 2 more days to fill and a 10K outfit.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@FFigawi you know me so well!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I think I might be more excited about marathon weekend just for the benefits of following this thread consistently.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think I might be more excited about marathon weekend just for the benefits of following this thread consistently.


We’re a fun group.  We like booze, teasing @rteetz, and sarcasm.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> We’re a fun group.  We like booze, teasing @rteetz, and sarcasm.


Ugh...


----------



## Keels

I look forward to @rteetz having to ask a Princess if she wants his phone number during DATW ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I look forward to @rteetz having to ask a Princess if she wants his phone number during DATW ...


Ugh..................................................................................


----------



## Keels

An ellipsis is only three dots, little buddy.
#APStyle


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> An ellipsis is only three dots, little buddy.
> #APStyle


Yes I know I was dragging it out for the extra UGH


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> An ellipsis is only three dots, *little buddy*.
> #APStyle


Did someone say "Little Buddy"?


----------



## cavepig

You guys are hilarious.  This poor thread will be so off the rails by the time registration really happens.

How many people plan on pretend registering for the virtual end of the month to see the system?  Normally they wouldn't get many people but thinking it might get slammed just with curious folks.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> You guys are hilarious.  This poor thread will be so off the rails by the time registration really happens.



This thread has rails?


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> How many people plan on pretend registering for the virtual end of the month to see the system? Normally they wouldn't get many people but thinking it might get slammed just with curious folks.



I'm definitely doing it. I may even try to get some screenshots and/or video to share with the thread, depending on my mood.


----------



## Chaitali

I love the question about favorite songs!  I think mine are Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (L&S), How Far I’ll Go (Moana) and pretty much the whole Alladin sound track.


----------



## Chaitali

Does Guardians of the Galaxy count as Disney music?  Because I loved that whole sound track too.


----------



## Keels

I'm listening to a Poly-inspired playlist on Spotify right now and am pretending I'm waiting to get a drink at Trader Sam's instead of cleaning out closets.


----------



## jennamfeo

Chaitali said:


> and pretty much the whole Aladdin sound track.


I had some pretty specific guidelines for our wedding DJ on songs not to play (you know, the chick dance, Cotton Eye Joe, etc.) but that dude played "A Whole New World" during the money dance and it pissed me off so much. Great song, a favorite Disney movie of mine, but not what I wanted to dance to at my wedding. I guess he just assumed since we were so young. LOL.


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> Does Guardians of the Galaxy count as Disney music?  Because I loved that whole sound track too.


I love that soundtrack too!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I'm listening to a Poly-inspired playlist on Spotify right now and am pretending I'm waiting to get a drink at Trader Sam's instead of cleaning out closets.


Maybe you'll find a drink in your closet?


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Maybe you'll find a drink in your closet?



That would be AMAZING. I do have a HippopotoMaiTai mug somewhere ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Is anyone else really sad about the news about Richard The Greeter?


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Is anyone else really sad about the news about Richard The Greeter?



I heard yesterday from a friend who works at the GF that it wasn't looking good. So sad, he's a wonderful man.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> Is anyone else really sad about the news about Richard The Greeter?


I just googled him because I didn't know who he was, but my heart literally can't handle any more sad news.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I heard yesterday from a friend who works at the GF that it wasn't looking good. So sad, he's a wonderful man.


He did live a nice long life at least!  I feel I need to pull out my photos from our first visit to GF when i was little girl and he was roasting chestnuts  along with my wedding photos tonight. 



jennamfeo said:


> I just googled him because I didn't know who he was, but my heart literally can't handle any more sad news.



Mine either.  First Kate Spade then this news. 

I need puppy kisses and whiskey tonight.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> He did live a nice long life at least! I feel I need to pull out my photos from our first visit to GF when i was little girl and he was roasting chestnuts along with my wedding photos tonight.



I have a picture with him from one of my first character breakfasts I did at the GF back in the 90's! I need to find that.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> He did live a nice long life at least!  I feel I need to pull out my photos from our first visit to GF when i was little girl and he was roasting chestnuts  along with my wedding photos tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine either.  First Kate Spade then this news.
> 
> I need puppy kisses and whiskey tonight.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 327490



My Spirit Animal.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Death is almost always a sad thing.  Even when the deceased is freed from pain and suffering, their loves ones continue to miss them.  I hope those touched by Richard find comfort in the wonderful memories he gave them.  If his family by any chance sees this, I hope they find peace and comfort in the knowledge that they absolutely will see him again.  And he will know them.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Sounds like we can start booking/pricing packages on June 19th for next year. I know I can call or use a TA, but I like to look myself online, so this is great news!
(paging @roxymama about this... gives you a full month to get your room before you register  )


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Is anyone else really sad about the news about Richard The Greeter?


Yes so sad!  I spent awhile trying to find my picture with him but can't remember the year so still haven't located it. Such a sweet man.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> Yes so sad!  I spent awhile trying to find my picture with him but can't remember the year so still haven't located it. Such a sweet man.



After looking through all 6 of my childhood photo albums, I don't see it.  My mother must still have it in hers.  I found some other gems though like me on the rocking horse inside the Grand Floridian.


----------



## rteetz

Does anyone know how old Richard is? I figured close to 90 but wasn't sure. Either way very sad, he was always a great part of the Grand.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Does anyone know how old Richard is? I figured close to 90 but wasn't sure. Either way very sad, he was always a great part of the Grand.



I think I saw a news article from 2017 that said he was 92.


----------



## Bree

Sad to hear about Richard.  He was always so nice.  It will be strange to visit GF and not see him there.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone else planning to pay for their future race registration(s) with a Disney gift card now that it is an option?


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> Anyone else planning to pay for their future race registration(s) with a Disney gift card now that it is an option?


OMG. I totally spaced that but I think I might! At least some of it. Thank you Target Red Card and your 5% off.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Anyone else planning to pay for their future race registration(s) with a Disney gift card now that it is an option?


I plan to pay for at least part of it with a gift card.


----------



## MissLiss279

cavepig said:


> Anyone else planning to pay for their future race registration(s) with a Disney gift card now that it is an option?


I probably will. I buy them to pay for resort stays right now, because our grocery store gives fuel points for purchases. Sometimes you get 4X the fuel points on GC. The max you can take off a gallon of gas is $1. I used to have a vehicle that would take 20+ gallons (now car only holds 16). So I save $20 (now $16) on fuel for every $250 gift card purchased.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> Anyone else planning to pay for their future race registration(s) with a Disney gift card now that it is an option?


Not I - EVERYTHING I possibly can charge will continue to go on the Disney Visa, as always, so I can use the Reward Points to pay for food at WDW.


----------



## cavepig

My plan is to have the total all on one card just in case they only let us pay with one form of payment.   So, I'll just use the gift card site to consolidate after I get them via Target with my RedCard.


----------



## SarahDisney

This isnt relevant to me, since I pay my travel agent, but ... if we register through MDE, do we think credit cards will see it as a travel expense? I'm thinking double points for future race registrations...  (I get double points on travel and dining on one of my cards)


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> This isnt relevant to me, since I pay my travel agent, but ... if we register through MDE, do we think credit cards will see it as a travel expense? I'm thinking double points for future race registrations...  (I get double points on travel and dining on one of my cards)



I know Chase Sapphire Reserve doesn't count anything Disney as a travel expense (other than resort stay) when it comes to 2x-3x points - it considers it a "sightseeing opportunity". Pretty much only plane tickets, hotel charges and things like taxis or Uber count as travel expenses with that card.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I know Chase Sapphire Reserve doesn't count anything Disney as a travel expense (other than resort stay) when it comes to 2x-3x points - it considers it a "sightseeing opportunity". Pretty much only plane tickets, hotel charges and things like taxis or Uber count as travel expenses with that card.



Interesting.
I have the Preferred so it's probably the same.
Oh well.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I think I'll pay with my credit card- I would normally do the 5% target-disney card thing, but I need to meet a minimum spend on this card by August to get my points.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think I'll pay with my credit card- I would normally do the 5% target-disney card thing, but I need to meet a minimum spend on this card by August to get my points.



Spending bonuses make you do fun things.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Spending bonuses make you do fun things.


It definitely can feel like a trap! This isn't my first points rodeo though, so we usually try not to open a new card unless we have a decent sized expense/trip coming up to help meet that minimum. (Also, we pay them off every month. #debtfree Credit cards can be scary.)


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> It definitely can feel like a trap! This isn't my first points rodeo though, so we usually try not to open a new card unless we have a decent sized expense/trip coming up to help meet that minimum. (Also, we pay them off every month. #debtfree Credit cards can be scary.)



I'm basically the same. I opened my new card because of marathon weekend (and actually ended up putting the deposit on a different card, but that's a different story). But I've been frontloading all of my spending for the next few months to help hit my spending bonus (thankfully I can cover it ... I hate not paying my full credit card bill).


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think I'll pay with my credit card- I would normally do the 5% target-disney card thing, but I need to meet a minimum spend on this card by August to get my points.



LOL I'm doing the same thing. These registrations will really help us get the extra 60k points.


----------



## SarahDisney

Question (that I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer to, but I figured it doesn't hurt to ask):
I know that some TAs can waive the ticket/hotel requirement for APs and/or DVC owners.
If I reserved races and a hotel and ticket package through a TA, but then later get an Annual Pass, can my TA change me to just a hotel (no tickets) plus races?
I'll probably call my TA next week and ask, but I figured I'd also ask here in case anyone had experience with the situation.
(Also, before everyone asks, I'm considering getting an AP because I think it makes financial sense in my situation)


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I'm considering getting an AP because I think it makes financial sense in my situation


I can't wait until these words apply to my life.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> I can't wait until these words apply to my life.



Yeah, I honestly never thought I'd be saying that. I'm freaking out a little on the inside.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Question (that I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer to, but I figured it doesn't hurt to ask):
> I know that some TAs can waive the ticket/hotel requirement for APs and/or DVC owners.
> If I reserved races and a hotel and ticket package through a TA, but then later get an Annual Pass, can my TA change me to just a hotel (no tickets) plus races?
> I'll probably call my TA next week and ask, but I figured I'd also ask here in case anyone had experience with the situation.
> (Also, before everyone asks, I'm considering getting an AP because I think it makes financial sense in my situation)


Honestly have no idea, but having an AP is magical & I really don't know why but it is.  I let my AP die in Jan and it was sad but I'll be getting a new one for next Jan. since we want to do marathon weekend and wine & dine '19.  That merch discount is a nice perk for sure.


----------



## Keels

As long as you have an AP number before pay-in-full for the room package, they can waive it. Now, everyone in the room will have to be an AP or a CM, just FYI. 

I would just give your TA a heads up on what you’re planning to do. They may also offer to take over the existing All-Stars package reservation for you to see if they can get any discounts or give you a kickback.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> As long as you have an AP number before pay-in-full for the room package, they can waive it. Now, everyone in the room will have to be an AP or a CM, just FYI.
> 
> I would just give your TA a heads up on what you’re planning to do. They may also offer to take over the existing All-Stars package reservation for you to see if they can get any discounts or give you a kickback.



This is good info, thanks! I will call my TA next week to give him and heads up. (I have to talk to Beth about them potentially taking over the July reservation, but if she's cool with it, I'll see if they want to do that too)


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> This is good info, thanks! I will call my TA next week to give him and heads up. (I have to talk to Beth about them potentially taking over the July reservation, but if she's cool with it, I'll see if they want to do that too)



Y’all can still do whatever FP+s or things you want to do, they just are there to help. And the price is the same, except now the agent gets commission versus Disney keeping that extra money.

I usually kick back a gift card or something when I take over reservations, so maybe they will offer something like that!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah, I honestly never thought I'd be saying that. I'm freaking out a little on the inside.


I was just nosing around the AP section of DisneyLAND and I noticed that the AP blackout dates vary for each park, which is bogus. So I headed to WDW site and noticed that not only are the APs CHEAPER they have a better value, no blackout dates, and you can get into all the parks. WITAF.

I am super salty right now.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I was just nosing around the AP section of DisneyLAND and I noticed that the AP blackout dates vary for each park, which is bogus. So I headed to WDW site and noticed that not only are the APs CHEAPER they have a better value, no blackout dates, and you can get into all the parks. WITAF.
> 
> I am super salty right now.



Yeah ... I had a DL AP for two years (instead of the Premiere - because I didn't want to give up my Florida Resident discount on my WDW AP ...), and it was a good enough value for me as a visitor, but man ... it was spendy. DL does do WAY more AP-exclusive things than WDW though. I got to see a bunch of movies, got better food and merch discounts, and got a lot of buttons.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yeah ... I had a DL AP for two years (instead of the Premiere - because I didn't want to give up my Florida Resident discount on my WDW AP ...), and it was a good enough value for me as a visitor, but man ... it was spendy. DL does do WAY more AP-exclusive things than WDW though. I got to see a bunch of movies, got better food and merch discounts, and got a lot of buttons.


Yeah I kind of hate that but understand it. DL is all about locals whereas WDW is a world destination. I still feel they should do more for WDW APs though.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yeah I kind of hate that but understand it. DL is all about locals whereas WDW is a world destination. I still feel they should do more for WDW APs though.



The magnets are a good start. I hope they bring back the AP glasses during F&W. I LOVED the lithograph we got during Festival of the Arts. So, the do DO some giveaways, but I wish they'd do a discounted tasting pass for F&W like they do at DCA for their F&W. Things like that.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> The magnets are a good start. I hope they bring back the AP glasses during F&W. I LOVED the lithograph we got during Festival of the Arts. So, the do DO some giveaways, but I wish they'd do a discounted tasting pass for F&W like they do at DCA for their F&W. Things like that.


I just want a small discount on quick service. Like even 10% I would be fine with.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I just want a small discount on quick service. Like even 10% I would be fine with.



Liar. You would give that up if they gave you a special AP MB (graphic, not a generic one with a slider) every year.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Liar. You would give that up if they gave you a special AP MB (graphic, not a generic one with a slider) every year.


Well duh! I would love an AP magicband but could live with a 10% QS discount and the existing slider as well.


----------



## croach

I always love going to the park and there are ten people in the AP line to get in and like 5 in all the others. But damn it, they are going thru the AP line no matter what.


----------



## Novatrix

croach said:


> I always love going to the park and there are ten people in the AP line to get in and like 5 in all the others. But damn it, they are going thru the AP line no matter what.



Well, you can count on people in the AP line actually knowing the drill and how to get through the line quickly.

I used to think like you and would go into the shorter regular line, but I don't any more after getting caught multiple times behind people who absolutely couldn't figure out that you have to put the _*same*_ finger on the scanner that they did earlier, or had something else go wrong with their tickets that a cast member needed a lot of time to resolve...


----------



## AFwifelife

I still go through whichever line is shortest but I’m also not one to be behind in the tapstiles. I know what I’m doing but I have to get both the kids and I in so I do “clog up” the area momentarily.


----------



## Novatrix

I meant cases more like one family which got into a row with the cast member because the family didn't understand why they couldn't use the remaining days from another person's multi-day ticket, than the understandable delays related to kids/parents/magic band reader on the fritz variety.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I was just nosing around the AP section of DisneyLAND and I noticed that the AP blackout dates vary for each park, which is bogus. So I headed to WDW site and noticed that not only are the APs CHEAPER they have a better value, no blackout dates, and you can get into all the parks. WITAF.
> 
> I am super salty right now.


I don't think the park blackouts kick in until next June when they anticipate Star Wars Galaxy's Edge being open.  And even then, Disneyland is the only park blacked out.  That will probably reverse when Marvel land opens.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Novatrix said:


> Well, you can count on people in the AP line actually knowing the drill and how to get through the line quickly.
> 
> I used to think like you and would go into the shorter regular line, but I don't any more after getting caught multiple times behind people who absolutely couldn't figure out that you have to put the _*same*_ finger on the scanner that they did earlier, or had something else go wrong with their tickets that a cast member needed a lot of time to resolve...





Novatrix said:


> I meant cases more like one family which got into a row with the cast member because the family didn't understand why they couldn't use the remaining days from another person's multi-day ticket, than the understandable delays related to kids/parents/magic band reader on the fritz variety.



Can completely relate. I know going in that whichever line I pick will end up being the longest wait. I think I've been behind every variety of mix up: forgotten magic bands, didn't understand magic bands, thought this was the line to buy tickets, one person carrying everyone's tickets but everyone got in different lines, card/finger reader errors, etc., etc., etc. I'm glad my thoughts while waiting to get in aren't broadcast aloud.



cavepig said:


> Honestly have no idea, but having an AP is magical & I really don't know why but it is.  I let my AP die in Jan and it was sad but I'll be getting a new one for next Jan. since we want to do marathon weekend and wine & dine '19.  That merch discount is a nice perk for sure.



I also let my AP lapse in January. It was a sad day where logic and practicality overcame desperate attempts at justification to keep it. I'm left hoping they do another 13 month AP deal so I can cover two Marathon Weekend trips and justify it again.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! I hope you all had a good week. We're all still waiting to register, but thankfully Sundays are for Disney are here to help pass the time. Without further ado...

Four meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner and snack); four parks ... how convenient. Assume you're park hopping like crazy and are having ONE meal and EACH park, which do you choose? Rules: the meals must be inside the parks. That means no Ohana, California Grill, etc. No repeats. Drinks don't count as snacks.

Ex:
Breakfast: Akershus (EP)
Lunch: Yak and Yeti (AK)
Snack: Pretzel (MK)
Dinner: Mama Melrose (HS)

Got it? Great! Here's mine...

Breakfast: Cinderella's Royal Table (MK)
Lunch: La Hacienda de San Angel (EP)
Snack: Milkshake from Dockside Diner (HS)
Dinner: Yak and Yeti (AK)

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

Breakfast: Main Street Bakery (MK)
Lunch: Brown Derby (HS)
Snack: Nomad Lounge (AK)
Dinner: Monsieur Paul (EP)


----------



## cavepig

Breakfast: Crystal Palace (MK)
Lunch: Satuli Canteen (AK)
Snack: Palmier at the France Bakery (EP)
Dinner:   Mama Melrose (ST)


----------



## mrsg00fy

Breakfast:  Crystal Palace
Lunch: Via Napoli
Snack: Anandapur Ice Cream Truck
Dinner: Mama Melrose


----------



## Novatrix

Breakfast: Sleepy Hollow (MK)
Lunch: Brown Derby (HS)
Snack: Nomad Lounge (AK)
Dinner: The Garden Grill (EP)

That would be the day to break out the stretchy sweatpants...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Breakfast: Cinderella's Royal Table (MK)
> Lunch: La Hacienda de San Angel (EP)
> Snack: Milkshake from Dockside Diner (HS)
> Dinner: Yak and Yeti (AK)
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Should I break your heart and tell you La Hacienda de San Angel isn't open for lunch?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Breakfast: Main Street Bakery (MK) 
Lunch: Tokyo Dining (EP)
Snack: Brown Derby Lounge (HS) 
Dinner: Tiffins (AK)


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Four meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner and snack); four parks ... how convenient. Assume you're park hopping like crazy and are having ONE meal and EACH park, which do you choose? Rules: the meals must be inside the parks. That means no Ohana, California Grill, etc. No repeats. Drinks don't count as snacks.


Breakfast: Gaston’s (MK)
Lunch: Le Cellier
Snack: Themed Caramel Apple (DHS)
Dinner: Tiffins (AK)

I really don’t like these rules. 

I probably would just do food booths at Epcot for lunch if I was going during a festival.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Breakfast: Cinnamon Roll at Gaston's (MK)
Lunch: Tusker House (AK)
Snack: Carrot Cake Cookie (HS)
Dinner: Food and Wine Festival (Epcot)

This was more difficult than expected. Hard to work HS into the equation; I'm fine with Mama Melrose and I'm sure Brown Derby wouldn't be bad, but I'd rather do restaurants elsewhere. After two desserts and Tusker House I'd probably be up around 5 pounds and not looking for much more food. Doing the fest would allow me to eat as much or as little as I wanted.

Backup Plan

Breakfast: Carrot Cake Cookie (HS)
Lunch: Restaurant Marrakesh or Spice Road Table (Epcot)
Snack: Hand-dipped Corn Dog from Sleepy Hollow (MK)
Dinner: Tusker House or Yak & Yeti or Tiffins (AK)-I could be talked into all of them

Have I hedged my bets well enough?

ETA: A Palmier would be had at Epcot in both scenarios. It's a special exception.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> Should I break your heart and tell you La Hacienda de San Angel isn't open for lunch?



Ooooh! Okay...Liberty Inn.


----------



## apdebord

Edited: I did not read the rules correctly the first time lol

Breakfast: Cinderella’s Royal Table (MK) 
Lunch: Rose and Crown (EP)
Snack: Brown Derby Lounge (HS)
Dinner: Tiffins (AK)


----------



## hotblooded

Breakfast: in my room before heading to DHS. Not a fan of WDW breakfast other than Mickey Waffles and DHS is lacking in quick service options 
Lunch: Satu’li Canteen (AK)
Dinner: Sunshine Seasons (EP)
Snack: Dole Whip (MK)


----------



## Grumpy_42K

"La Hacienda de San Angel isn't open for lunch..."

However, inside Mexico The San Angel Inn IS indeed open for Lunch.

Recommended because prices are a bit cheaper than Dinner.
Get the latest possible lunch seating for less crowds too.


----------



## camaker

Primary Plan:
Breakfast: Crystal Palace (MK) 
Lunch: Flame Tree Barbecue (AK)
Snack: Carrot Cake Cookie (HS)
Dinner: Chefs de France (EP)

Backup Plan:
Breakfast: Crystal Palace (MK) 
Lunch: Tangierine Cafe (EP)
Snack: Carrot Cake Cookie (HS)
Dinner: Yak & Yeti (AK)

Really, I just needed to find a way to get both Flame Tree and Tangierine Cafe in there...


----------



## TeeterTots

Breakfast: Crystal Palace (MK)
Lunch: via Napoli (Ep)
Snack: Trolley car cafe (HS)
Dinner: Yak n Yeti (AK)


----------



## Disney at Heart

Me
Breakfast: Crystal Palace MK (before park opens)
Lunch: Tusker House AK
Snack: ice cream at Gertie’s place HS
Dinner: La Hacienda de San Angel EP (watch Illuminations)
I couldn’t possibly eat this much, but hey, it’s magical, right?

DS
Breakfast: Rainforest Cafe AK
Lunch: Columbia Harbor House (on the bridge) MK
Snack: special Darth Vader cupcake/Commisary HS
Dinner: Monsieur Paul EP


----------



## Dis5150

Breakfast: Main Street Bakery (MK)
Lunch: Flame Tree BBQ (AK)
Snack: Carrot Cake Cookie (HS)
Dinner: Rose & Crown (EP)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Breakfast: Les Halles (EP)
Lunch: Yak & Yeti (AK)
Snack: Butterfinger Cupcake w/ Iced Coffee (DHS)
Dinner: Be Our Guest (MK)

I'm hungry now... And could have changed this up a million times. Tough choices!


----------



## ZellyB

Breakfast:  Crystal Palace (MK)
Lunch: Via Napoli (EP)
Snack: Mickey Bar (HS)
Dinner: Tiffins (AK)


----------



## PrincessV

Novatrix said:


> Well, you can count on people in the AP line actually knowing the drill and how to get through the line quickly.
> 
> I used to think like you and would go into the shorter regular line, but I don't any more after getting caught multiple times behind people who absolutely couldn't figure out that you have to put the _*same*_ finger on the scanner that they did earlier, or had something else go wrong with their tickets that a cast member needed a lot of time to resolve...


Yep, my regular experience, too!



lhermiston said:


> Four meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner and snack); four parks ... how convenient. Assume you're park hopping like crazy and are having ONE meal and EACH park, which do you choose? Rules: the meals must be inside the parks. That means no Ohana, California Grill, etc. No repeats. Drinks don't count as snacks.


Well... I never, ever leave the room/home without eating breakfast, but I also always have a mid-morning snack, so I'll use that as my "breakfast" in this scenario...

Breakfast (snack): Starbucks (AK)
Lunch: Via Napoli (EP)
Snack: Main St. Ice Cream shop (MK)
Dinner: Hollywood Brown Derby (HS)


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Breakfast: a muffin or cupcake at MGM/HS
Lunch: BOG (MK)
Snack: Dole Whip (AK)
Dinner: Biergarten (EP)


----------



## LSUlakes

Breakfast - Garden Grill (EP)
Lunch - 50's Prime Time (HS)
Snack - Gastons (MK)
Dinner - Yak and Yeti  (AK)


----------



## Simba's Girl

Quick update: Snagged rezzies for BLT for marathon weekend just hours before DD1 graduated HS 

DH is basically 100% sure he's in for Dopey...same for me but for the Marathon...

I've been under the weather since Sunday with not the kind of sickness you want to run with exactly  (my medications and alcohol interacted and the result is unpleasant to say the least) and last week I was sooo busy I barely ran...hopefully I'll be feeling better soon


----------



## Keels

Breakfast: La Cava (EP)
Lunch: Brown Derby Lounge (HS)
Snack: Nomad Lounge (AK)
Dinner: Be Our Guest (MK)


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Quick update: Snagged rezzies for BLT for marathon weekend just hours before DD1 graduated HS
> 
> DH is basically 100% sure he's in for Dopey...same for me but for the Marathon...
> 
> I've been under the weather since Sunday with not the kind of sickness you want to run with exactly  (my medications and alcohol interacted and the result is unpleasant to say the least) and last week I was sooo busy I barely ran...hopefully I'll be feeling better soon


Nice! BLT is great for marathon weekend.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Breakfast:  Gaston's (cinnamon roll!)
Lunch: Pecos Bill's (nacho bar!)
Snack: a cupcake somewhere at DHS 
Dinner: toss-up - I haven't done a lot of fine dining at WDW, so I'll say either Rose & Crown, Tangierine Cafe or Les Chefs de France


----------



## JM735

Breakfast: Les Halles Patisserie (EP)
Lunch: Skipper Canteen (MK)
Snack: Brown Derby Lounge (HS)
Dinner: Tiffins (AK)


----------



## cavepig

All this restaurant talk and ADR day will be coming up soon, right? which is odd not being registered yet or I don't even have a room or anything.

I'm thinking Via Napoli, Mama Melrose or maybe even Tony's before the half, anyone have any bad experiences before a race at any of these?  I've never done Via Napoli.


----------



## MilesMouse

cavepig said:


> All this restaurant talk and ADR day will be coming up soon, right? which is odd not being registered yet or I don't even have a room or anything.
> 
> I'm thinking Via Napoli, Mama Melrose or maybe even Tony's before the half, anyone have any bad experiences before a race at any of these?  I've never done Via Napoli.



I did Melrose before 2016 marathon and got a pretty basic spaghetti dish and thought it was good! We went to Napoli's before the SW half this April and I was really wanting pasta and was a little let down there weren't many choices. I think their main focus is on the pizza, which I think is great. I just didn't want to bank on eating a lot of pizza when I'm used to eating pasta before longer races. We're still trying to figure out what to do too!


----------



## cavepig

MilesMouse said:


> I did Melrose before 2016 marathon and got a pretty basic spaghetti dish and thought it was good! We went to Napoli's before the SW half this April and I was really wanting pasta and was a little let down there weren't many choices. I think their main focus is on the pizza, which I think is great. I just didn't want to bank on eating a lot of pizza when I'm used to eating pasta before longer races. We're still trying to figure out what to do too!


I heard Via Napoli was supposed to be expanding as well as adding more pastas or at least that's what they told my sister when she just ate there. But, who knows if that will be the case by January.   Yeah, I don't normally do pizza before a race either.


----------



## hotblooded

I’m one of those people with a complicated order (vegan), so I’ve taken to packing or ordering groceries for my pre-race meal: microwaveable pasta packets, jar of marinara, and a steamer bag of veggies. It’s worked great for me the last three years.


----------



## cavepig

hotblooded said:


> I’m one of those people with a complicated order (vegan), so I’ve taken to packing or ordering groceries for my pre-race meal: microwaveable pasta packets, jar of marinara, and a steamer bag of veggies. It’s worked great for me the last three years.


I'm vegetarian so I get it, that's a great idea to do.  I brought food for dinner before the marathon this past Jan actually as well, but just like PB & J makings and stuff like that because I couldn't decide where to eat as I was paranoid I would get sick.


----------



## pluto377

Breakfast- this is a tough one because we always eat in the room. So I guess I'd just grab something in HS.
Lunch- BoG
Snack- Chocolate mousse in France
Dinner- Tusker House


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Breakfast:  Be Our Guest Magic Kingdom
Lunch:  Le Cellier Epcot
Snack:  Carrot Cake Cookie at DHS which I've yet to actually have
Dinner:  Tiffins

After this day, they'll have to roll me home to California.

I'm still debating about my restaurants.  Especially difficult because I don't know what I'll feel like eating the evening of the marathon.  

I dined at Chefs de France before the 2017 Dark Side Half and just ate at French Quarter before this year's Dark Side Half.  Considering Mama Melrose before the full this year since I liked Tutto Italia before the 10K this year.  I always say I want to try new places, but I keep going back to the tried and true places that I really love.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm still debating about my restaurants.  Especially difficult because I don't know what I'll feel like eating the evening of the marathon.


LOL I don’t know what I’ll feel like eating tonight, much less what I’ll feel like eating in January!


----------



## TCB in FLA

I actually spent my entire dentist appt debating this. Glad I had something to focus on rather than my appt.
Breakfast: MK Sleepy Hollow Nutella waffle
Snack: DS carrot cake sandwich (wanted to pick AK dole whip with rum but didn’t know if that would count as a drink)
Lunch: AK Trilo Bites for buffalo chicken chips
Supper: Epcot San Angel Inn


----------



## TCB in FLA

Booked my flight! Spirit Airlines just announced direct flights to MCO from here, super affordable, so I jumped. DOPEY 2019!


----------



## Keels

Did someone here mention they also make shirts? If you do, PM me!


----------



## CDKG

Maybe I'm late to the party, but did anyone notice times have been added to the WDW Marathon weekend website? All races start at 5:30 am and the Expo opens at 10 am on Wednesday & Thursday and 9:30 am on Friday & Saturday. 

There is still no race retreat listed. With the earlier start time for the Expo on Wednesday, do you think that race retreat will not be offered this year? Or, maybe it just won't include early access to the Expo? Could these earlier hours also be part of an effort to avoid the crazy long lines that occurred last year?

Only 5 weeks until registration opens, LOL!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, but did anyone notice times have been added to the WDW Marathon weekend website? All races start at 5:30 am and the Expo opens at 10 am on Wednesday & Thursday and 9:30 am on Friday & Saturday.
> 
> There is still no race retreat listed. With the earlier start time for the Expo on Wednesday, do you think that race retreat will not be offered this year? Or, maybe it just won't include early access to the Expo? Could these earlier hours also be part of an effort to avoid the crazy long lines that occurred last year?
> 
> Only 5 weeks until registration opens, LOL!


All races started at the same time this year too. The race retreat thing is interesting though.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> There is still no race retreat listed. With the earlier start time for the Expo on Wednesday, do you think that race retreat will not be offered this year? Or, maybe it just won't include early access to the Expo? Could these earlier hours also be part of an effort to avoid the crazy long lines that occurred last year?



IDK about Race Retreat ... this year and the year before (the first two where it offered early access to the Expo), sold out completely for Goofy/Dopey and Marathon wristbands very soon after they were released. Even access for Half Marathoners sold out at some point.

In 2016, the last year WITHOUT early Expo Entry, they were still selling Race Retreat AT the Expo for Half, Full, Goofy/Dopey.

This is RunDisney ... they ain't turning down a cashgrab.


----------



## Keels

FYI - RunDisney updated the Pacing Chart table across all race pages on the website, along with the explainer on Marathon Proof of Time telling you to refer to the Pacing Chart below.

The exact text: If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in less than 2:45 hours or the Marathon in less than 5:30 hours, proof of time is required for start corral placement. Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge and Dopey Challenge participants should adhere to Full Marathon proof of time requirements. Proof of time is not required for the 5K and 10K races. Please reference the Pacing Requirements below for finish times and associated pacing per mile. Please note we do not accept self-timed, training, or virtual runs as proof of time.

Also, in the last 20 minutes that I've been looking at the code record, a block of text has been removed from the Marathon Weekend page ONLY that said as follows:
Please note that if you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your time. To help you calculate your anticipated finish time using a Half Marathon pace, please use the following Race Pacing Chart:​It still remains on W&D, Princess and Star Wars. FWIW, it's also not noted out (ie. <!-- > in the code), which RunDisney does for A LOT of things they may go in an add later. It's completely deleted.

Anyway. If this is what RunDisney is going to use going forward for half-to-full conversion, it's basically just doubling a half marathon time. It's definitely different from 2018, because my PoT for 2018 is one of the round times on the chart (plus a couple of seconds, but not enough to make a big difference) and it definitely would've moved me up a corral based on the Pacing Chart compared to Corral Breakdown.

I can't see what the previous values in the table, and, frankly, I never really paid attention to it in the first place. Race Retreat and the Expo Hours being changed got me curious, so I started poking around. All of the information about Race Retreat and Expo Early Entry is still there, but just noted out ... so .

I'll give it 24 hours or so and then send out another spider to see if there are any other changes.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> FYI - RunDisney updated the Pacing Chart table across all race pages on the website, along with the explainer on Marathon Proof of Time telling you to refer to the Pacing Chart below.
> 
> The exact text: If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in less than 2:45 hours or the Marathon in less than 5:30 hours, proof of time is required for start corral placement. Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge and Dopey Challenge participants should adhere to Full Marathon proof of time requirements. Proof of time is not required for the 5K and 10K races. Please reference the Pacing Requirements below for finish times and associated pacing per mile. Please note we do not accept self-timed, training, or virtual runs as proof of time.
> 
> Also, in the last 20 minutes that I've been looking at the code record, a block of text has been removed from the Marathon Weekend page ONLY that said as follows:
> Please note that if you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your time. To help you calculate your anticipated finish time using a Half Marathon pace, please use the following Race Pacing Chart:​It still remains on W&D, Princess and Star Wars. FWIW, it's also not noted out (ie. <!-- > in the code), which RunDisney does for A LOT of things they may go in an add later. It's completely deleted.
> 
> Anyway. If this is what RunDisney is going to use going forward for half-to-full conversion, it's basically just doubling a half marathon time. It's definitely different from 2018, because my PoT for 2018 is one of the round times on the chart (plus a couple of seconds, but not enough to make a big difference) and it definitely would've moved me up a corral based on the Pacing Chart compared to Corral Breakdown.
> 
> I can't see what the previous values in the table, and, frankly, I never really paid attention to it in the first place. Race Retreat and the Expo Hours being changed got me curious, so I started poking around. All of the information about Race Retreat and Expo Early Entry is still there, but just noted out ... so .
> 
> I'll give it 24 hours or so and then send out another spider to see if there are any other changes.



That pacing chart looks like it always has, it's just saying what pace you need to run to get those times in the half or full.  I don't think that it really has anything to do with converting half to full for proof of time.  I've always thought it was just a handy chart to look at to say If I run this pace I get this time.    Their wording though seems to always be where you could take it many ways.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> Please note that if you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your time.



An industry standard calculator? #fakenews I just wish they would share this mysterious calculator!


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> An industry standard calculator? #fakenews I just wish they would share this mysterious calculator!


It's whatever Track Shack uses I guess,  it would be nice but I doubt the new registering will have anything for us to see/use unfortunately.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> It's whatever Track Shack uses I guess,  it would be nice but I doubt the new registering will have anything for us to see/use unfortunately.


FWIW, I emailed rD/TS with a very specific POT question re: W&D 2018 and in their response to answer my question they added a comment that they expect to make their calculator available on the website. I forgot about that until now... maybe we'll see it when they make the transition to registration via MDE?


----------



## CDKG

Commemorative items have been added to the Registration page too. Nothing too exciting, just the typical bundles, mystery weekend jacket and an AP logo pin (is this new?)


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Commemorative items have been added to the Registration page too. Nothing too exciting, just the typical bundles, mystery weekend jacket and an AP logo pin (is this new?)


AP logo pin? I wonder what that is. I really wish they would show these things before purchasing.


----------



## CDKG

CDKG said:


> Commemorative items have been added to the Registration page too. Nothing too exciting, just the typical bundles, mystery weekend jacket and an AP logo pin (is this new?)


The marathon weekend bundle also includes a snow globe. Have they had snow globes in the past? I assume it is a small snowglobe since its bundled with an ornament, keychain, and magnet. No previews or prices are listed yet. Like may of you, I prefer to see what I'm buying!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> The marathon weekend bundle also includes a snow globe. Have they had snow globes in the past? I assume it is a small snowglobe since its bundled with an ornament, keychain, and magnet. No previews or prices are listed yet. Like may of you, I prefer to see what I'm buying!


Last year they bundled the Mickey figurine with some things.


----------



## LdyStormy76

CDKG said:


> Commemorative items have been added to the Registration page too. Nothing too exciting, just the typical bundles, mystery weekend jacket and an AP logo pin (is this new?)



New in the pin bundles this year is the ‘I did it’ pin; last year the individual race bundles were the race logo pin, the medal replica pin and the magnet.  The Marathon weekend bundle was (if I remember) the magnet, shoe ornament and figurine.  There were no pictures of anything until they did the general release a few weeks before the race.

Has anyone ordered the jacket before? If so, what was it like and was it worth it?


----------



## rteetz

LdyStormy76 said:


> New in the pin bundles this year is the ‘I did it’ pin; last year the individual race bundles were the race logo pin, the medal replica pin and the magnet.  The Marathon weekend bundle was (if I remember) the magnet, shoe ornament and figurine.  There were no pictures of anything until they did the general release a few weeks before the race.
> 
> Has anyone ordered the jacket before? If so, what was it like and was it worth it?


I believe this year was the first with I did it pins wasn't it? I don't remember I did it pins before this year. I usually always get a pin or two or 10...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LdyStormy76 said:


> New in the pin bundles this year is the ‘I did it’ pin; last year the individual race bundles were the race logo pin, the medal replica pin and the magnet.  The Marathon weekend bundle was (if I remember) the magnet, shoe ornament and figurine.  There were no pictures of anything until they did the general release a few weeks before the race.
> 
> Has anyone ordered the jacket before? If so, what was it like and was it worth it?


I preordered the Dark Side Half jacket this year.  A few things to note.  In 2017, there were two different styles available in both mens and women's sizes, a Dark Side Half jacket and a Dark Side Challenge jacket.  When I went to the Expo at opening on the first day, both mens and women's sizes were available in both the half and challenge styles.  

In 2018, I made it the expo the afternoon of the first day and not a jacket to be seen anywhere.  I do not know if they sold out before I got there or if they only made jackets available to preorders this time around.  Furthermore, it was just one jacket that said race weekend.  It did not specify which race a person ran.  It also had the thumb holes, which some people like or love.  I personally do not know what they're for.  

My little sister liked the jacket, but it's having some snagging issues for her.  Mine does not.  Also be aware that on the women's side of things, the jacket sizes may run off.  My sister had to exchange hers because it was way too small.  I'm a guy and had no problems with my size.  I note here that I was not even aware of possible size problems until I read about them here on the boards when I was trying to get information about the BB-8 race figurine.  

As for worth, I suppose that depends on personal preference.  First off, they are around $90 if I remember correctly.  I do like both my jackets and wear them often.  The tricky thing here is the blind buy aspect of it, but I'm currently in the camp of if I think I want a jacket, then I will preorder it and return it at the expo if I don't like it.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> I believe this year was the first with I did it pins wasn't it? I don't remember I did it pins before this year. I usually always get a pin or two or 10...


I got an “I Did It!” pin for the WDW Half in 2012. It’s pretty cute!


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> View attachment 330095
> I got an “I Did It!” pin for the WDW Half in 2012. It’s pretty cute!


Maybe they don’t do them every year then?


----------



## LdyStormy76

They were available for purchase last year at the expo... if you could find them. They were not part of the pre-purchase pack.


----------



## Keels

LdyStormy76 said:


> New in the pin bundles this year is the ‘I did it’ pin; last year the individual race bundles were the race logo pin, the medal replica pin and the magnet.  The Marathon weekend bundle was (if I remember) the magnet, shoe ornament and figurine.  There were no pictures of anything until they did the general release a few weeks before the race.
> 
> Has anyone ordered the jacket before? If so, what was it like and was it worth it?



I’ve done the pre-order jackets the last two years and have liked them! The 2017 one was my favorite because it had a cute little Dopey on the front, which I liked more than all of the general Dopey merch. I’m on the fence about it for 2019, mostly because I’m not doing all the races, but I’ll probably do it because I’m a merch sheep and it makes it easier for me to not buy anything at the actual expo.

I have some pics somewhere I can post. The women’s cut is really fitted, so if you don’t want a fitted jacket, order a size up or order the men’s. I usually use mine these days for post-swim jacket since I’m usually cold after I swim and leave the gym.


----------



## TCB in FLA

CDKG said:


> The marathon weekend bundle also includes a snow globe. Have they had snow globes in the past? I assume it is a small snowglobe since its bundled with an ornament, keychain, and magnet. No previews or prices are listed yet. Like may of you, I prefer to see what I'm buying!


Snow Globe??? Any other fliers who don’t check their luggage out there?


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> Snow Globe??? Any other fliers who don’t check their luggage out there?


You could always ship it home from Disney. I know it would be a cost but that’s an option. 

I always check luggage for a race weekend.


----------



## PCFriar80

TCB in FLA said:


> Snow Globe??? Any other fliers who don’t check their luggage out there?



From the TSA website:
Snow globes that appear to contain less than 3.4 ounces of liquid (approximately tennis ball size) can be packed in your carry-on bag ONLY if the entire snow globe, including the base, is able to fit into your one quart-sized, resealable plastic bag.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> From the TSA website:
> Snow globes that appear to contain less than 3.4 ounces of liquid (approximately tennis ball size) can be packed in your carry-on bag ONLY if the entire snow globe, including the base, is able to fit into your one quart-sized, resealable plastic bag.


So hope it’s a mini snow globe. It probably is.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are only 205 days away from Marathon Weekend! Registration and ADRs next month!

Anyway, that's the future and the present is Sundays are for Disney, so let's roll...

How would you rank the four parks at Walt Disney World?

My rankings:

4. Hollywood Studios 
3. Animal Kingdom 
2. Epcot
1. Magic Kingdom

Magic Kingdom is what I think of when I think of Disney. It's a two-day (minimum) park for me and I never get tired of the sights, sounds and attractions. Epcot has grown on me significantly over the years and I'm excited for the changes that are coming. Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios are great parks, but have their own shortfalls. That said, I haven't been since Pandora or Toy Story Land opened (yes, I know it hasn't opened yet), so I'm hoping to reassess these rankings next year.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:

4. Animal Kingdom
3. Epcot
2. Hollywood Studios
1. Magic Kingdom

Magic Kingdom ... for everything. The castle. The rides. The characters. The fireworks. Just ... everything.
Hollywood Studios is something I know most people won't agree with. But I love almost everything there (not ToT or that terrible Beauty and the Beast show, but everything else). Plus, it has some of the best character meets (the outfits!). Yes, it could be better, but I still love it as it is.
Epcot I could take or leave. I like some stuff there, and it's nice to walk around, but it's not my favorite for sure.
Animal Kingdom ... meh.


----------



## PCFriar80

4. Magic Kingdom [Too crowded and congested, but I do enjoy taking the ferry to TTC when leaving] 
3. Hollywood Studios [Still enjoy a leisurely roundtrip walk from the BCVs for a quick hit of some of our favorites; ToT, TSM, RnR, Beauty and the Beast]
2. Animal Kingdom [Good diversity between Safari, Everest, Pandora and the walking trails in Africa and Asia]
1. Epcot [International Gateway, Bass Ale at UK Rose & Crown Kiosk, lap around world showcase [repeat], entertainment in all of the countries, Test Track, Soarin', SSE, and Illuminations...yes, still a fan]

Extra Credit [Because I always needed this in High School]:  Typhoon Lagoon over Blizzard Beach


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:

4. Animal Kingdom
3. Magic Kingdom
2. Hollywood Studios
1. EPCOT. 

EPCOT has long been my favorite between the rides, the food, the alcohol and the festivals.  
Hollywood Studios has all my Star Wars fun along with some great rides (RnRC & Toy Story Mania) and restaurants and in very random Dis_Yoda trivia - my very first kiss ever was in the Tower of Terror Pre-Show room as a teenager (maybe that is why my husband doesn't like ToT) 
Magic Kingdom has some fun rides but I actually like Disneyland better 
Animal Kingdom eh - we've gone through phases where we didn't visit the park for over a year and didn't really care.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

4. Hollywood Studios-Has some of my favorite individual attractions, but there’s just not enough there.
3. Epcot-I still love a good day at Epcot. It probably hops to #1b when there’s a good festival going on.
2. Animal Kingdom-The addition of Pandora makes it feel like much more of a fully realized park now. Not the biggest fan of Dinoland, USA, but I realize there’s a need for a bit of a crowd eater even if the attractions aren’t great (and my nieces and nephews love the playground)
1. Magic Kingdom-There was a time when I would have gone all contrarian and placed MK 4th, but it’s got me now. There’s an undeniable magic to the place; it has the most attractions, parades, best nighttime show. The food options aren’t as good, but that lets me target my favorites and leave the meh and worse (*cough* Cosmic Ray’s *cough*) quick service to others.

I’d never turn down a day at any of the parks and if I had a 4-day ticket without park hopper I would do all 4 parks rather than doubling up.

ETA: Once upon a time crowds would have been a huge detractor on MK, but after being there at the absolute wrong time of year last year (New Years while kids were still out of school) the crowds were completely out of control at all 4 parks and MK actually did the best at absorbing and dispersing those crowds (probably because it has the most experience with doing so). We could barely walk in AK and gave up on doing anything other than our FP+. On a hopelessly crowded day I’d do Epcot because it has the most space and I can have a good time without attractions


----------



## rteetz

1. Animal Kingdom
2. Magic Kingdom 
3. Epcot
4. Hollywood Studios

Hollywood Studios has the potential to move up the rank soon. Right now it’s at the bottom though. 
Epcot I do enjoy but it needs some updating which it’s getting.
Magic Kingdom will always the place that started the magic for me. 
Animal Kingdom is the best park at WDW. It is so incredibly immersive and detailed. Even before Pandora it created authentic places that many don’t get to experience inside a theme park.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> How would you rank the four parks at Walt Disney World?


4. Hollywood Studios
3. Magic Kingdom
2. Animal Kingdom
1. Epcot!!!

Since my second WDW trip, I have been obsessed with all things Epcot! Especially during Food & Wine (I haven't made it to Flower & Garden yet). 

While I don't spend as much time there, I love all of the unique experiences Animal Kingdom has to offer. I'm an animal lover, so it feels good to get some animal time (and not just human time) when on a Disney vacation. 

I rank Magic Kingdom low because I grew up going to Disneyland and just prefer the original. 

Obviously, Hollywood Studios is last due to the current state of construction. While Tower if Terror is my favorite WDW attraction, that's not enough right now.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD

4: HS...too few rides right now and the ones that are coming in 2 weeks are baby-ish
3: Epcot...too few thrill rides right now, feeling dated.
2: MK...Only here because I couldn't do a tie. Definitely love it as much as my #1.
1: AK...Cute animals, environmentalism, way better vegetarian options than any other park for food, fun thrill rides and great shows!


----------



## lhermiston

P.S. For next week, start rounding up some of your favorite Disney pics. 

Also, does anyone have much experience setting up online brackets? I thought it might be fun to do an ultimate attraction tournament.


----------



## cavepig

Rank the parks, gasp, I just can't do it!   I have Disney pictures coming out of my ears I can do that probably


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> P.S. For next week, start rounding up some of your favorite Disney pics.
> 
> Also, does anyone have much experience setting up online brackets? I thought it might be fun to do an ultimate attraction tournament.


I could make one on excel. Otherwise I’m sure there are some bracket maker tools out there.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I could make one on excel. Otherwise I’m sure there are some bracket maker tools out there.



I’m thinking more along the lines of an online bracket, so I can post a link and let everyone vote each week. I’ll research and report back.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m thinking more along the lines of an online bracket, so I can post a link and let everyone vote each week. I’ll research and report back.


I’m sure there are bracket makers out there.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I try to be a lurker-only on this thread, but sometimes I can't help myself.

4. Hollywood Studios. Not much of a movie guy, never warmed up to HS.
3. Epcot. Not far behind AK. The best way to experience Epcot is to run 'justly' the half and spend Sunday morning cheering the marathoners.
2. Animal Kingdom. I love Kilimanjaro Safari., EE, and the Tree of Life. Somehow, it took me 4 Goofys to realize you get to see the Tree of life during the race.
1. Magic Kingdom. It was the first. For a while, it was the only. It is magical to go down Main Street to Space Mountain, race or not.


----------



## camaker

4.  Hollywood Studios
3.  Animal Kingdom 
2.  Epcot
1.  Magic Kingdom

Hollywood Studios is far and away #4. The other three are much closer together and could shuffle around in the rankings if you start ranking based on things like food, attractions, etc. But for an overall ranking, this is how I see it.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are only 205 days away from Marathon Weekend! Registration and ADRs next month!
> 
> Anyway, that's the future and the present is Sundays are for Disney, so let's roll...
> 
> How would you rank the four parks at Walt Disney World?



1. MGM
2. Epcot
3. Animal Kimgdom
4. Magic Kingdom

Those are pretty much in order of how we spend our lark time during visits.


----------



## mrsg00fy

4.  Animal Kingdom -  hot. Crowded. Only worth it for the safari and the yeti.
3.  Epcot - wonderful for wine and dine.
2.  Hollywood Studios - tower of terror, Aerosmith, toy story mania,Indiana Joness and star tours. Even with so much closed down this is a huge favorite. 
1. Magic Kingdom - it makes me smile every time.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> 4. Animal Kingdom - hot. Crowded. Only worth it for the safari and the yeti.


I find Epcot to be just as hot if not hotter than AK. That’s why I’ve never understood that argument.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I find Epcot to be just as hot if not hotter than AK. That’s why I’ve never understood that argument.



EPCOT has more covered/ac'd bars.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> EPCOT has more covered/ac'd bars.


AK has several bars and covered areas.


----------



## apdebord

Currently:

1) Epcot
2) Animal Kingdom
3) Studios
4) Magic Kingdom

The order fluctuates from time to time but for me it’s about overall experience. Epcot is my consistent favorite because of food and drink options, I like talking with the WS CMs, Illuminations is my favorite and I enjoy the attractions. I also love all the festivals. AK is second and I don’t even do the rides in Pandora; food is great (Nomads/Tiffins yummm) and I think Dinosaur is super corny and I just laugh the whole time. HS was my favorite as a kid, so it still has a special place in my heart even though it has significantly changed. I don’t hate MK at all, it just seems like I don’t get there as much because I don’t care for the food, except Skipper’s Canteen and 1 thing at CRT, parades are more annoying than fun, and the crowds. I did really enjoy the Halloween and Christmas parties though!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> AK has several bars and covered areas.



Sorry, pal. I'm gonna have to go with @Dis_Yoda on this one. AK has only one bar that has an indoor area with A/C - Nomad Lounge. I don't count the six seats at Yak & Yeti as a real bar. Thirsty River doesn't even have seats or shade, same with the place in Pandora (which I also don't consider to be a bar because they don't have hard liquor) and Dawa Bar has a few seats right at the bar since they took away most of the sitting area for Tusker House waiting area, some shade but no A/C and is brutally hot after, say, about 1 p.m. even in the shade. Also, the bugs are out of control there. And that's it for bars at AK.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Sorry, pal. I'm gonna have to go with @Dis_Yoda on this one. AK has only one bar that has an indoor area with A/C - Nomad Lounge. I don't count the six seats at Yak & Yeti as a real bar. Thirsty River doesn't even have seats or shade, same with the place in Pandora (which I also don't consider to be a bar because they don't have hard liquor) and Dawa Bar has a few seats right at the bar since they took away most of the sitting area for Tusker House waiting area, some shade but no A/C and is brutally hot after, say, about 1 p.m. even in the shade. Also, the bugs are out of control there. And that's it for bars at AK.


Whatever floats your boat. I don’t find AK all that hot as the concrete jungle of Epcot.


----------



## Keels

I don't feel like you get the breeze at AK as much as you do at Epcot because of the way it's built. But whatevs!

My list:
1. Epcot
2. MGM
3. AK
4. Disney Springs
5. Typhoon Lagoon
6. Boardwalk area
7. Palm/Magnolia Golf Courses
8. Blizzard Beach
Also Receiving Votes: Magic Kingdom


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I don’t find AK all that hot as the concrete jungle of Epcot.



you can have AK and we can have EPCOT


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> you can have AK and we can have EPCOT



For reals.

The real issue is that MGM doesn't have a bar outside for a walk-back cocktail to get to Epcot. At least leaving IG for MGM, I can get me a frosé to keep me hydrated for the journey ...


----------



## SarahDisney

If someone reminds me, I will try to come back here in a few weeks and report what the temps were at AK vs. Epcot (and yes, I know, it's different because I'll be going on different days, but ... I'll also post the predicted high and low for the day so that we have more information).
Someone remind me to do that.

(For the record, I'm in camp "AK is a furnace and Epcot is the North Pole")


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> If someone reminds me, I will try to come back here in a few weeks and report what the temps were at AK vs. Epcot (and yes, I know, it's different because I'll be going on different days, but ... I'll also post the predicted high and low for the day so that we have more information).
> Someone remind me to do that.
> 
> (For the record, I'm in camp "AK is a furnace and Epcot is the North Pole")



You're nicer than me but I'm not going to AK next weekend.  I'm closing HS Friday Night, Typhoon Lagoon Saturday Morning and EPCOT Saturday Evening.  Still debating on what I want for breakfast Sunday morning before driving home as I need to be home by 3/4PM at the latest.  

I'm not doing a dining report for my trip next weekend - I'll post my HS Fireworks Dessert Party in my Pre-Trip for Food & Wine Festival but thats about it!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:

5.  Animal Kingdom (I always say I'll spend more time here than I do, but I never do it.  Pandora changed that this past visit as I went to Animal Kingdom 3 separate times, but I don't think Pandora will continue to pull me in.  

4.  Magic Kingdom.  Look I like the park.  But it's missing something which I will address later

3.  Disney's Hollywood Studios.  Could skyrocket come late next year.  Might even overtake park #2.  As it is now, it has some of my favorite attractions in Tower of Terror and Star Tours, favorite area (Star Tours area), and Muppet Vision 3-D.  

2.  Epcot.  Though not at all what Walt Disney envisioned, Epcot feels to me like the park where his spirit and idealism is most present.  I hope they continue to improve the park and I would love to see them add more attractions to World Showcase.  And honestly, replace the Circle Vision standing only shows in Canada and China with something more akin to Impressions de France.  

You may think my numbering system is off.  Well it sort of is.  But I cannot rank the parks of Walt Disney World accurately without reflecting on the place that made it all possible.  

1.  Disneyland in California.  It's the only theme park in the world personally supervised by Walt Disney.  No less than Tony Baxter called it the shining jewel in the Disney theme park crown.


----------



## CDKG

Epcot is hot from the heat reflecting off all that concrete. Animal Kingdom is humid from all of the plant life. They can both be miserable on a hot day, but in different ways. 

FWIW I've experienced heat illness in both parks. Heat rash from Epcot and heat exhaustion from animal Kingdom. But, that was before I discovered nuun. Now my hydration game is on point! Heat illness is real people, especially for those of us traveling from cooler parts of the country. Take care of yourselves an hydrate between cocktails, beer and wine!


----------



## JClimacus

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are only 205 days away from Marathon Weekend! Registration and ADRs next month!
> 
> Anyway, that's the future and the present is Sundays are for Disney, so let's roll...
> 
> How would you rank the four parks at Walt Disney World?
> 
> My rankings:
> 
> 4. Hollywood Studios
> 3. Animal Kingdom
> 2. Epcot
> 1. Magic Kingdom
> 
> Magic Kingdom is what I think of when I think of Disney. It's a two-day (minimum) park for me and I never get tired of the sights, sounds and attractions. Epcot has grown on me significantly over the years and I'm excited for the changes that are coming. Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios are great parks, but have their own shortfalls. That said, I haven't been since Pandora or Toy Story Land opened (yes, I know it hasn't opened yet), so I'm hoping to reassess these rankings next year.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



4. Epcot
3. Hollywood Studios
2. Animal Kingdom
1. Magic Kingdom

I agree - MK is Disney. Epcot seems to me to be a bunch of restaurants with attached gift shops. Great restaurants - but why do I have to pay a couple of hundred dollars just to walk in the door? There doesn't seem to me to be a lot going on at HS. AK has the gorillas, the bird shows, and a great look.

BTW, I thought I was done with runDisney, but my younger son says he and a friend are planning to go down for Marathon Weekend. So I might be in again.


----------



## Keels

JClimacus said:


> BTW, I thought I was done with runDisney, but my younger son says he and a friend are planning to go down for Marathon Weekend. So I might be in again.



Take it from me ... you're never truly done with RunDisney.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

My order follows the WDW Marathon route*:

4) MK
3) AK
2) HS
1) EPCOT (Especially Pricey Cocktails Of Tequila)

*Sigh, why did they discard the pre-dawn Epcot traverse?

BTW, it was HOTTER in Epcot than in AK this past January.*
* Only because it was two hours later in the day!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I had to address the issue of the hotness:

Although I am not the most experienced park-goer I have been in all 4 parks when they have been surface of the sun hot (approximate temperature). My personal feeling is that AK has the fewest queues that are indoor/AC which makes an incredible difference vs. shade. There are certainly places to go in each park that will accommodate cooling off, but with the walking trails and many of biggest attractions having non-AC queues AK seems to have the most options where I feel like I have to experience the heat in order to get to an attraction in which I'm interested.

I think the idea that any of them are significantly warmer than any of the others on the same day is anecdotal. I don't think it's a park design issue, it's a you're in central Florida issue.


----------



## camaker

Grumpy_42K said:


> BTW, it was HOTTER in Epcot than in AK this past January.*
> * Only because it was two hours later in the day!



This past January, that comparison is akin to saying Siberia is a sauna compared to the North Pole!


----------



## hotblooded

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I try to be a lurker-only on this thread, but sometimes I can't help myself.
> 
> 4. Hollywood Studios. Not much of a movie guy, never warmed up to HS.
> 3. Epcot. Not far behind AK. The best way to experience Epcot is to run 'justly' the half and spend Sunday morning cheering the marathoners.
> 2. Animal Kingdom. I love Kilimanjaro Safari., EE, and the Tree of Life. Somehow, it took me 4 Goofys to realize you get to see the Tree of life during the race.
> 1. Magic Kingdom. It was the first. For a while, it was the only. It is magical to go down Main Street to Space Mountain, race or not.


This is my ranking, too! Agreed on all points.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I have given way too much thought to this and have concluded it's like picking a favorite child... I may like a child more, but I love them all the same. (Hypothetically speaking of course as I'm not a parent...)

In a close tie for 2nd (In alphabetical order)... 

AK - Animals. Tree. Floating mountain things (that I have yet to see). 
DHS- Favorite Ride (TOT)! SW Fireworks. RIP to the Great Movie Ride. 
Epcot- Counties. Food. Flying over counties. 

Barely inching ahead of the others, we have our winner:

1. Magic Kingdom. The Castle... the magic... the mountains. It's the OG of WDW.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:* My park preferences ebb and flow depending on what's going on in them and my son's age. For a long time, AK was always at the bottom because the animal interaction just didn't measure up to that of Busch Gardens Tampa. But as the park has developed and my son has grown, it's become a favorite!

4. HS - used to be in my top 2, but it's so diminished from what it used to be. I'm sure it will go back to the top when SW opens, though!
3. MK - BT/DT. I still enjoy it when visiting with my son because _he_ enjoys it so much, but I usually skip it when I'm on my own. Always crowded, a PITA to get to, and I have no strong feelings for the attractions.
2. EP - my relaxation park! I can happily stroll EP for a few hours and never do a single attraction.
1. AK - BABY TIGERS!!!!! Which aren't going to be "babies" much longer, but still. I'm an animal lover and I think Disney has done a marvelous job of showcasing animals of the wild in a non-wild place, and combining it with a message of conservation. Add Everest, the Safari and FOP, and it's a well-rounded park of fun!


----------



## ZellyB

4.  Hollywood Studios (my favorite attraction (ToT) is here, but otherwise the park just doesn't have much these days)
3.  Epcot (these top three are HARD to rank - but much as I love wandering around the world, just not that many attractions) 
2.  MK (It's the park that FEELS like Disney - so many attractions I love)
1. AK (I'm not even sure I can explain why I love this park so much - all the greenery, the attractions and now with Pandora and night time activities it's even better).


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I don’t find AK all that hot as the concrete jungle of Epcot.





Barca33Runner said:


> I had to address the issue of the hotness:
> 
> Although I am not the most experienced park-goer I have been in all 4 parks when they have been surface of the sun hot (approximate temperature). My personal feeling is that AK has the fewest queues that are indoor/AC which makes an incredible difference vs. shade. There are certainly places to go in each park that will accommodate cooling off, but with the walking trails and many of biggest attractions having non-AC queues AK seems to have the most options where I feel like I have to experience the heat in order to get to an attraction in which I'm interested.
> 
> I think the idea that any of them are significantly warmer than any of the others on the same day is anecdotal. I don't think it's a park design issue, it's a you're in central Florida issue.


As a Floridian of 25+ years, I have to weigh in on this one...
In its first few years AK was ROUGH. Nowhere near enough shade or fans to handle the heat. We avoided it entirely in summer for a long time. Lately, though, I find it much more tolerable. The vegetation has matured nicely, providing more natural shade throughout the day, and WDW has added more man-made shade and fans in critical areas. Still, when we visit in summer, I prefer to go late afternoon/evening times, and if we do go in the the morning, we only stay a couple hours. The greater amount of time spent outdoors really does make a difference, as @Barca33Runner said. As a Floridian, I try to spend as little daily life time outdoors as possible in summer.

EP is just brutal on a hot, sunny day. The worst of the parks, by far, IMO. All that pavement radiating heat, so little shade between buildings, and long walks. Ugh. We aim for late afternoons/evenings in summer, and until the sun sets, I use an umbrella as portable shade.


----------



## lahobbs4

This is a fun question!

4. Epcot (hard for me because at one point it was my #1 park. I enjoy the live entertainment & food at the WS, but F&W Festival kinda did me in last year and I need a break)
3. HS (love Indiana Jones, Star Tours, Hollywood Boulevard is adorable, TSMM and so excited for Toy Story land. But the food options stink.)
2. Animal Kingdom (used to be last place but we are finding more and more to love about that park every time we visit!)
1. Magic Kingdom. (sorry, no question on this one. I could live in Adventureland)


----------



## jennamfeo

So much controversy in this question. I like it.

6. Animal Kingdom (Duh)
5. Epcot (This place can get expensive)
4. Disney California Adventure (This may move up after Pixar Pier opens)
3. Hollywood Studios (But this still has ToT and I hope they never change it)
2. Magic Kingdom 
1. DISNEYLAND

Sorry y'all. Disneyland is the best. Maybe it's because I live on the west coast. Maybe it's because I have been to DL tons and WDW once. But I love where DL is located. I love that I can get some Disney magic at Downtown Disney without having to pay for a park ticket. It just feels like home to me.


----------



## TCB in FLA

run.minnie.miles said:


> I have given way too much thought to this and have concluded it's like picking a favorite child... I may like a child more, but I love them all the same. (Hypothetically speaking of course as I'm not a parent...)
> 
> In a close tie for 2nd (In alphabetical order)...
> 
> AK - Animals. Tree. Floating mountain things (that I have yet to see).
> DHS- Favorite Ride (TOT)! SW Fireworks. RIP to the Great Movie Ride.
> Epcot- Counties. Food. Flying over counties.
> 
> Barely inching ahead of the others, we have our winner:
> 
> 1. Magic Kingdom. The Castle... the magic... the mountains. It's the OG of WDW.


@run.minnie.miles really helped me with this with her favorite child analogy. I’m the mom to two teen boys and a rescue bulldog, and there’s usually a favorite of the day. So with that:
4. MGM (Aka HS)— this is like the teen who’s got braces and glasses and acne and a real “leave me alone”attitude at the moment but will undoubtedly become a beauty and favorite once again after the growing pains pass.
3. MK - so many wonderful memories at this park but the people and strollers and scooters have taken over. Like a toddler playdate that’s gone on tooooo looooong.
2. AK -  the child who is finally growing up and suddenly is fun to hang out with.
1.EPCOT - your grown up kid who is your party companion. Although there’s still a part of you thinking it still has some growing and maturing to do.


----------



## Disney at Heart

TCB in FLA said:


> @run.minnie.miles really helped me with this with her favorite child analogy. I’m the mom to two teen boys and a rescue bulldog, and there’s usually a favorite of the day. So with that:
> 4. MGM (Aka HS)— this is like the teen who’s got braces and glasses and acne and a real “leave me alone”attitude at the moment but will undoubtedly become a beauty and favorite once again after the growing pains pass.
> 3. MK - so many wonderful memories at this park but the people and strollers and scooters have taken over. Like a toddler playdate that’s gone on tooooo looooong.
> 2. AK -  the child who is finally growing up and suddenly is fun to hang out with.
> 1.EPCOT - your grown up kid who is your party companion. Although there’s still a part of you thinking it still has some growing and maturing to do.


I’m going with your list. I love the way you described each park and agree totally!


----------



## TeenaS

1st place - Animal Kingdom. Loved it before Pandora but now it is so far ahead of the rest!  My 6 year old granddaughter is obsessed with Pandora and will waif 2 hours in line happily for Flight of Passage and get right back in line again. This is the same child that gets grumpy when any other line is longer than 15 minutes. 
2nd place - Epcot. We spend all day in Future World and another half day in World Showcase.
3rd place - Magic Kingdom ... the Magic pure and simple ... and love dinner at BOG.
4th place - Hollywood Studios. Even with Toy Story Land opening, just a half day park for us. Pretty boring. However, love the 50s Prime Time Cafe.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I recently watched Pandora for the first time (I know!) so now I am finally ready to do the Disney Pandora rides.
Is there more than one? I may have to do some research.
I keep hearing how long the Pandora lines are so I must be missing something?


----------



## TeenaS

Grumpy_42K said:


> I recently watched Pandora for the first time (I know!) so now I am finally ready to do the Disney Pandora rides.
> Is there more than one? I may have to do some research.
> I keep hearing how long the Pandora lines are so I must be missing something?


There are two rides. Flight of Passage and a river ride. Although the river ride is beautiful,  it is rather short and IMO.not worth waiting more than 20 minutes for. If park opens at 8, we book a fast pass for Flight of Passage at 9 and immediately speed walk to the river ride when the park opens. If the park is scheduled to open at 8, they normally let people in between 7:15 and 7:30 and they form a line over near Pandora. We have riden Flight of Passage at least 25 times and if part of the ride doesn't go down, the line pretty much constantly moves. We can immediately tell when a portion of the ride is down by the speed of the line. If we stand in one place for more than 2 minutes without moving a little, some of it is down. We have gotten in the line when it has said 3.5 hours and were loaded on the ride in about 95 minutes. We have also gotten in the line when it said 2 hours and it took over 3 (75% of it went down we were told). But in line there are things to look at ..it's very interesting .. especially if you are familiar with the movie. it is the only ride my family doesn't care how long the line is. We sometimes ride it 3 and 4 times in the day. Always get in line right before the park closes. Unless the ride partially goes down, the wait time will be grossly inflated then. Simply put, the ride is amazing!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Grumpy_42K said:


> I recently watched Pandora for the first time (I know!) so now I am finally ready to do the Disney Pandora rides.
> Is there more than one? I may have to do some research.
> I keep hearing how long the Pandora lines are so I must be missing something?


2 rides.  Flight of Passage and Navi River Journey.  Flight of Passage lives up to the considerable hype.  I didn't ride Navi River Journey.  I didn't want to spend 2 hours in line for a boat ride through Pandora.  I found myself in Animal Kingdom 3 times this past trip.  Once to ride Flight of Passage with my little sister.  After she went home, I returned again to ride it by myself (both times with a fastpass).  When it was down for the entire day, I actually went back the next day to ride Flight of Passage and left Animal Kingdom after experiencing Flight of Passage.  I'll eventually ride Navi River Journey, but not until the lines become very reasonable.  A 5 minute boat ride through Pandora does not appeal to me.    

I think the movie Avatar is a visual masterpiece to look at, but does not leave me feeling satisfied as a story.  I still question whether or not Pandora was a smart investment for Disney.  But I think they did a spectacular job on the land of Pandora itself and Flight of Passage especially.  I can only hope that they are putting the same amount of thought and detail into Star Wars Galaxy's Edge.  

Also read up on the food offerings in Pandora.  Those are pretty good too.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> I recently watched Pandora for the first time (I know!) so now I am finally ready to do the Disney Pandora rides.
> Is there more than one? I may have to do some research.
> I keep hearing how long the Pandora lines are so I must be missing something?


You don’t need to watch Avatar to know anything about Pandora. The land is set in a long period after the film. I run the official Pandora thread on TPAS with the link in my signature that has everything and then some about Pandora in one spot. 

Lines for the attractions are routinely 90 plus minutes. Flight of Passage is especially long.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think the movie Avatar is a visual masterpiece to look at, but does not leave me feeling satisfied as a story. I still question whether or not Pandora was a smart investment for Disney. But I think they did a spectacular job on the land of Pandora itself and Flight of Passage especially. I can only hope that they are putting the same amount of thought and detail into Star Wars Galaxy's Edge.


I wrote an article on this for the Dis a while back. Pandora that was built was not about the film itself but the land and its message which fits incredibly well with Animal Kingdom and its conservation efforts. If they built everything based off the movie I would likely feel differently but they were smart to build a different setting.


----------



## rteetz

TeenaS said:


> There are two rides. Flight of Passage and a river ride. Although the river ride is beautiful,  it is rather short and IMO.not worth waiting more than 20 minutes for. If park opens at 8, we book a fast pass for Flight of Passage at 9 and immediately speed walk to the river ride when the park opens. If the park is scheduled to open at 8, they normally let people in between 7:15 and 7:30 and they form a line over near Pandora. We have riden Flight of Passage at least 25 times and if part of the ride doesn't go down, the line pretty much constantly moves. We can immediately tell when a portion of the ride is down by the speed of the line. If we stand in one place for more than 2 minutes without moving a little, some of it is down. We have gotten in the line when it has said 3.5 hours and were loaded on the ride in about 95 minutes. We have also gotten in the line when it said 2 hours and it took over 3 (75% of it went down we were told). But in line there are things to look at ..it's very interesting .. especially if you are familiar with the movie. it is the only ride my family doesn't care how long the line is. We sometimes ride it 3 and 4 times in the day. Always get in line right before the park closes. Unless the ride partially goes down, the wait time will be grossly inflated then. Simply put, the ride is amazing!!!


Yep, FoP as great as it is does not have great capacity. It has four theaters, with three levels of 16 each. It’s pretty common for 1-2 theaters to go down whether it’s ride issues or even maintenance coming to clean up a mess...


----------



## SarahDisney

Got tentative approval from my scrum master for the days off. Looks like this trip is gonna happen!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

WOW!
Ask and ye shall receive!
Thanks everyone, regarding Pandora. 
BTW, the movie was Avatar and I called it Pandora...DOH!

This will be on my priority list.
It is always exciting to have a new goal when it comes to WDW.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

One month until registration!! It feels so weird to be booking rooms and (soon) dining before registration. 

I know this is probably a question for the dining thread... But you all are experts, so here it goes:

I booked my room for arriving Thursday, but depending on flights, there is a good chance that we won't actually arrive until Friday and cancel the Thursday night room. When I book my dining, my 180 date will be based on the Thursday arrival. Will that cause a problem later down the road if I cancel that night (since I technically should have waited 1 more day)?


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> One month until registration!!


I'm still so salty that registration is sooooooo far away still.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> I'm still so salty that registration is sooooooo far away still.


July 19th is a BIG day in my world. We'll be in Chicago, it's the day we have ticket for Hamilton _and_ Marathon registration _and _my birthday. I don't know if I can handle that much excitement in 1 day. I also wish it was earlier.


----------



## Princess KP

Not sure if it has been posted yet but early registration for DVC is July 17. Assuming the same for AP?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Not sure if it has been posted yet but early registration for DVC is July 17. Assuming the same for AP?


I believe that is true. I honestly haven't checked the AP page.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> July 19th is a BIG day in my world. We'll be in Chicago, it's the day we have ticket for Hamilton _and_ Marathon registration _and _my birthday. I don't know if I can handle that much excitement in 1 day. I also wish it was earlier.


You might explode!


----------



## cavepig

Seriously, Just take my money already Run Disney!   It will be nice just to have it done.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> One month until registration!! It feels so weird to be booking rooms and (soon) dining before registration.
> 
> I know this is probably a question for the dining thread... But you all are experts, so here it goes:
> 
> I booked my room for arriving Thursday, but depending on flights, there is a good chance that we won't actually arrive until Friday and cancel the Thursday night room. When I book my dining, my 180 date will be based on the Thursday arrival. Will that cause a problem later down the road if I cancel that night (since I technically should have waited 1 more day)?


I know I've read instances where people booked a room onsite to get the earlier ADR and FastPass+ reservations and then canceled them after making the reservations only to find out that canceling the rooms cancelled their room benefits as well.  

I do not know what happens if you only cancel one day of a stay as opposed to the entire stay and yet keep the park tickets tied to that reservation.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> One month until registration!! It feels so weird to be booking rooms and (soon) dining before registration.
> 
> I know this is probably a question for the dining thread... But you all are experts, so here it goes:
> 
> I booked my room for arriving Thursday, but depending on flights, there is a good chance that we won't actually arrive until Friday and cancel the Thursday night room. When I book my dining, my 180 date will be based on the Thursday arrival. Will that cause a problem later down the road if I cancel that night (since I technically should have waited 1 more day)?



Seems like I remember reading somewhere that if you cancel after you book but within the 180 day window for the new reservation then it doesn't mess up your reservations.  I've never done that personally, but I do think I've read that here somewhere.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I for one am glad for the delay in registration.
I do understand the Dopey's being anxious though.

I hope to register for the WDW Marathon 26 in early December like I am used to doing.
Last year being the 25th, it sold out on November 2nd.
I registered October 28th. 
Nailed it! Even without the %-sold that they used to post on the site.


----------



## jennamfeo

Grumpy_42K said:


> I do understand the Dopey's being anxious though.


They have given me ample time to change my mind. I don't know if my commitment level can hold up another month.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> They have given me ample time to change my mind. I don't know if my commitment level can hold up another month.



We’ve already lost @roxymama and the @rteetz face painting spectacular is on the rocks!  We can’t  afford to lose you, too!


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> I for one am glad for the delay in registration.
> I do understand the Dopey's being anxious though.
> 
> I hope to register for the WDW Marathon 26 in early December like I am used to doing.
> Last year being the 25th, it sold out on November 2nd.
> I registered October 28th.
> Nailed it! Even without the %-sold that they used to post on the site.



And for Dopeys that ARE nervous - don't worry. I didn't get my bib for this year locked down until the week before Christmas. I still got to submit PoT and was corralled appropriately! The only thing I missed out was my name not being on my bib. 



jennamfeo said:


> They have given me ample time to change my mind. I don't know if my commitment level can hold up another month.



I KNOW HOW TO MAKE THAT STICK!



camaker said:


> We’ve already lost @roxymama and the @rteetz face painting spectacular is on the rocks!  We can’t  afford to lose you, too!



Who said the @rteetz Face-Painting Spectacular is on the rocks?!? #Panda2019


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> They have given me ample time to change my mind. I don't know if my commitment level can hold up another month.



I'm gonna tell you what you told me (well, close enough, I'm too lazy to look up the exact words): You're my first marathon buddy. We're in this together.

(but yeah ... I just want to fill out a registration form already)


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> We’ve already lost @roxymama and the @rteetz face painting spectacular is on the rocks!  We can’t  afford to lose you, too!





Keels said:


> And for Dopeys that ARE nervous - don't worry. I didn't get my bib for this year locked down until the week before Christmas. I still got to submit PoT and was corralled appropriately! The only thing I missed out was my name not being on my bib.
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW HOW TO MAKE THAT STICK!
> 
> 
> 
> Who said the @rteetz Face-Painting Spectacular is on the rocks?!? #Panda2019



Technically you've gained a roxymama since I never said I was going full Dopey.  So half of one is still coming out ahead.
I believe I'm owed at least half of a panda face.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> I believe I'm owed at least half of a panda face.



That works PERFECTLY because the Panda is ONLY half of the face!!!


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> That works PERFECTLY because the Panda is ONLY half of the face!!!



It's destiny!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That works PERFECTLY because the Panda is ONLY half of the face!!!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



SUCK IT UP TEETZ TEARS DONT WORK ON MEEEEEE.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> SUCK IT UP TEETZ TEARS DONT WORK ON MEEEEEE.


Its always the small people who get picked on!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Its always the small people who get picked on!



#AllTheEyerollEmojis


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Its always the small people who get picked on!


Isn’t keels smaller than you?


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Technically you've gained a roxymama since I never said I was going full Dopey.  So half of one is still coming out ahead.
> I believe I'm owed at least half of a panda face.



I mean, half a panda face is probably worse.

 

Seems like full panda face is merciful.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Isn’t keels smaller than you?



I'm almost 5'8" so ...


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Isn’t keels smaller than you?


Uh no... I am 5'5" or 5'6" on a good day.


----------



## SarahDisney

If short people get picked on, then I will abstain from disclosing my height.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Randy Newman was unavailable for comment...


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> If short people get picked on, then I will abstain from disclosing my height.


Same.


----------



## lhermiston

Grumpy_42K said:


> Randy Newman was unavailable for comment...



Winner.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> I'm almost 5'8" so ...


Samesies!



rteetz said:


> Uh no... I am 5'5" or 5'6" on a good day.


Hey you might grow yet- my husband grew 2" in college (6'1 to 6'3)



SarahDisney said:


> If short people get picked on, then I will abstain from disclosing my height.


This surprises me! I had you at like 5'6 in my mind. Am I close?


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> This surprises me! I had you at like 5'6 in my mind. Am I close?



Assuming you're picturing me in heels, then yes.
Flats or sneakers you're giving me a few extra inches.


----------



## roxymama

You can add roxyhubby as a maybe for the half if we find a babysitting option.  Just a maybe.

I am 5'9" (maybe lil taller) and hubby is 6'3" so that means no one will pick on us, right?


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> l
> 
> I am 5'9" (maybe lil taller) and hubby is 6'3" so that means no one will pick on us, right?



Only true if you sign up for Dopey


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Since it appears that I'm taller than most of you, I promise not to pick on anybody.  

After all, one of my cinematic heroes is Yoda.  "Judge me by my size do?  As well you should not.  For my ally is the Force, and a powerful ally it is."


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> I mean, half a panda face is probably worse.
> 
> View attachment 331041
> 
> Seems like full panda face is merciful.







Grumpy_42K said:


> Randy Newman was unavailable for comment...





I promise not to pick on anyone but the Randy Newman comment got me. I think theres a chance I am amoungst the top 5 tallest in this thread at 6'-5". I sucked at basketball but my sisters did not and my dad played with Pete Maravich at LSU. I hang my head in shame.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I think theres a chance I am amoungst the top 5 tallest in this thread at 6'-5"



Actual footage of me standing next to you.


----------



## Keels

In case you missed it in the Official Meet-Up Thread ... look who's coming to DATW in 2019:

 

Panda @rteetz!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> In case you missed it in the Official Meet-Up Thread ... look who's coming to DATW in 2019:
> 
> View attachment 331266
> 
> Panda @rteetz!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> In case you missed it in the Official Meet-Up Thread ... look who's coming to DATW in 2019:
> 
> View attachment 331266
> 
> Panda @rteetz!!!!!!!!


Um no...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Um no...



Snake Face?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Snake Face?
> 
> View attachment 331268


Maybe... 

Better than panda face....


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Better than panda face....



Always a crowd-pleaser ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Always a crowd-pleaser ...
> 
> View attachment 331269


Ok serious question. How long does the face paint have to stay on?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Ok serious question. How long does the face paint have to stay on?


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Ok serious question. How long does the face paint have to stay on?



The obvious answer is however long it takes you to run the marathon. We gotta keep this tied to running and what not. lol


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> The obvious answer is however long it takes you to run the marathon. We gotta keep this tied to running and what not. lol


I strongly dislike that answer.


----------



## Keels

I mean, I feel like from Africa to the end of DATW is fair.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Ok serious question. How long does the face paint have to stay on?


Until the last person stops laughing when they look at you?


----------



## Keels

It's either Face Paint or you have to go up to EVERY Princess in the World Showcase and ask if they want your phone number.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It's either Face Paint or you have to go up to EVERY Princess in the World Showcase and ask if they want your phone number.


They sound equally as bad. 

Speaking of that I wonder how many times a day the princesses get asked questions like that.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> They sound equally as bad.



You keep this up and you're going to play your way into a mandatory karaoke performance at Kimonos ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Apparently I had some much Frose I didn't realize Keels was 4 inches taller than me.  

I'm special


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You keep this up and you're going to play your way into a mandatory karaoke performance at Kimonos ...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



Sweet. I'll start thinking of songs!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Sweet. I'll start thinking of songs!


THAT WAS NOT AN AGREEMENT TO KARAOKE....


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> THAT WAS NOT AN AGREEMENT TO KARAOKE....





It will be OK. I'll do it with you. We can sing "Let It Go".


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It will be OK. I'll do it with you. We can sing "Let It Go" and I'll let you pick who you want to be.


lol


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> It will be OK. I'll do it with you. We can sing "Let It Go".



Ok I’m gonna have to schedule myself to be there for that! Please make him keep the face paint on during. Maybe a monkey or lion and sing circle of life!!!


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> And for Dopeys that ARE nervous - don't worry. I didn't get my bib for this year locked down until the week before Christmas. I still got to submit PoT and was corralled appropriately! The only thing I missed out was my name not being on my bib.


@Keels how did you do that? Were there bibs available to the general public? I thought they were sold out before that. Did you have to book a package through a travel agency? TIA


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> @Keels how did you do that? Were there bibs available to the general public? I thought they were sold out before that. Did you have to book a package through a travel agency? TIA



It's a long story, but yes, last minute certain places like charities and TAs occasionally have bibs available because either fundraising minimums aren't met (charities) OR a runner has a last-minute injury and they're trying to find someone to take their spot before the TA has to submit a final participant list to RunDisney (TAs).


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> It's a long story, but yes, last minute certain places like charities and TAs occasionally have bibs available because either fundraising minimums aren't met (charities) OR a runner has a last-minute injury and they're trying to find someone to take their spot before the TA has to submit a final participant list to RunDisney (TAs).


Ok, so Dopey could be legitimately nervous. I know the late registration changes things this year but how fast do Dopey bibs typically sell-out for general public? Just getting my options ready for 2020.


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> Ok, so Dopey could be legitimately nervous. I know the late registration changes things this year but how fast do Dopey bibs typically sell-out for general public? Just getting my options ready for 2020.



2016 - it sold out first day
2017 - it didn't sell out for months
2018 - it sold out in the first few hours, I think? 

This year is going to be interesting because it's the 6th year, so we'll see how many "Perfect 5" Dopes drop the challenge. 2020 could potentially be popular again because it's a big year for WDW, but I don't think it's an anniversary? Or maybe not?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 2016 - it sold out first day
> 2017 - it didn't sell out for months
> 2018 - it sold out in the first few hours, I think?
> 
> This year is going to be interesting because it's the 6th year, so we'll see how many "Perfect 5" Dopes drop the challenge. 2020 could potentially be popular again because it's a big year for WDW, but I don't think it's an anniversary? Or maybe not?


2020 is the 15th anniversary for Goofy. No major WDW anniversaries. 2021 will be the 50th of WDW.


----------



## Keels

See? I'm as bad at #Calendars as I am at #Math.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

As I've said before, the 2037 Dopey will be Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 100th Anniversary.

I've already registered!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> See? I'm as bad at #Calendars as I am at #Math.


Good thing I tutor math if you need help


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> I promise not to pick on anyone but the Randy Newman comment got me. I think theres a chance I am amoungst the top 5 tallest in this thread at 6'-5". I sucked at basketball but my sisters did not and my dad played with Pete Maravich at LSU. I hang my head in shame.



I’m 6’5” and I still (I’m 34) get asked if I played basketball. I rode the bench. Height does not equal athletic ability, especially when you have two left feet.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Good thing I tutor math if you need help



“help” = booze


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> “help” = booze



You know me so well


----------



## JulieODC

I’m quietly joining this thread - thinking seriously about doing the 10k and doing a long weekend trip with the family. 

I did the half on PHM weekend and tink weekend, but worry that it could eat into a family weekend too much. So, I figure I’ll start with the 10k, and then add the half down the road if it’s still open and I’m feeling crazy!


----------



## PrincessV

flav said:


> Ok, so Dopey could be legitimately nervous. I know the late registration changes things this year but how fast do Dopey bibs typically sell-out for general public? Just getting my options ready for 2020.


I don't think it's going to be as quick for 2019, between no anniversary and perfect Dopeys dropping it. 2020 is tough with Goofy being an anniversary - there may be more demand from folks who want Goofy but figure "may as well" add the other two and do Dopey at the same time.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I spoke with a 5 year Perfect Dopey after the marathon.
He said all they received for it other than the normal bling was a 5 Year Lanyard.
He said he has spent thousands of dollars the past few years and it would likely be his last Dopey.
I can't blame him.
At least the Perfect Marathoners received free entry for life.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> I spoke with a 5 year Perfect Dopey after the marathon.
> He said all they received for it other than the normal bling was a 5 Year Lanyard.
> He said he has spent thousands of dollars the past few years and it would likely be his last Dopey.
> I can't blame him.
> At least the Perfect Marathoners received free entry for life.


They got different color bibs too but yeah...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Grumpy_42K said:


> I spoke with a 5 year Perfect Dopey after the marathon.
> He said all they received for it other than the normal bling was a 5 Year Lanyard.
> He said he has spent thousands of dollars the past few years and it would likely be his last Dopey.
> I can't blame him.
> At least the Perfect Marathoners received free entry for life.



I’m still a perfect Dopey. You’re right, all we received was an additional lanyard for our Dopey medal (and different color bibs, but I’m sure that was for their convenience). I have to admit that I wasn’t really expecting much so I wasn’t disappointed.

The perfect marathoners were 25 years in and were down to a relatively small number. There were still over 700 perfect Dopeys, so any type of free registration, etc. would have been for almost 10% of the Dopey field. Would it have been nice to get an extra shirt or something slightly more tangible than the lanyard (particularly considering the cost outlay)? Definitely; but this has always been something I’ve been doing for myself more than any type of reward from Disney.

ETA: Honestly, I think there would have been something more tangible if the number of perfect Dopeys wasn’t so high.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m still a perfect Dopey. You’re right, all we received was an additional lanyard for our Dopey medal (and different color bibs, but I’m sure that was for their convenience). I have to admit that I wasn’t really expecting much so I wasn’t disappointed.
> 
> The perfect marathoners were 25 years in and were down to a relatively small number. There were still over 700 perfect Dopeys, so any type of free registration, etc. would have been for almost 10% of the Dopey field. Would it have been nice to get an extra shirt or something slightly more tangible than the lanyard (particularly considering the cost outlay)? Definitely; but this has always been something I’ve been doing for myself more than any type of reward from Disney.
> 
> ETA: Honestly, I think there would have been something more tangible if the number of perfect Dopeys wasn’t so high.


I am interested to see how much that number drops this year. Jeff Galloway I believe is done with Dopey and sticking with just the marathon. 

The perfect marathoners are down to about 70. I know even with getting the free registration a couple of them said they were done after the 25th.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> I promise not to pick on anyone but the Randy Newman comment got me. I think theres a chance I am amoungst the top 5 tallest in this thread at 6'-5". I sucked at basketball but my sisters did not and my dad played with Pete Maravich at LSU. I hang my head in shame.


Tall people who are not very good at basketball, unite!



Keels said:


> In case you missed it in the Official Meet-Up Thread ... look who's coming to DATW in 2019:
> 
> View attachment 331266
> 
> Panda @rteetz!!!!!!!!


I don't believe that the real thing can possibly look better than this.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> It will be OK. I'll do it with you. We can sing "Let It Go".


HARD PASS. I'll go buy a round of drinks during this performance.
However, I never turn down Karaoke. Just sayin'...



Grumpy_42K said:


> I spoke with a 5 year Perfect Dopey after the marathon.
> He said all they received for it other than the normal bling was a 5 Year Lanyard.
> He said he has spent thousands of dollars the past few years and it would likely be his last Dopey.
> I can't blame him.
> At least the Perfect Marathoners received free entry for life.


I understand where he is coming from, but just because you do something crazy 5 years in a row doesn't mean Disney (or anyone) owes you anything.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> I don't believe that the real thing can possibly look better than this.



Maybe I will put it on a shirt that Ryan has to wear ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Maybe I will put it on a shirt that Ryan has to wear ...


I just might be okay with that.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Maybe I will put it on a shirt that Ryan has to wear ...


One for every race with a different emoji on his head/face. With coordinating sparkle skirt.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> One for every race with a different emoji on his head/face. With coordinating sparkle skirt.




OOOOOOOOH. Why should Teetz just run when he could Sparkle?!?!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> One for every race with a different emoji on his head/face. With coordinating sparkle skirt.


STOP GIVING KEELS IDEAS!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> STOP GIVING KEELS IDEAS!


I have 8 different colors to choose from!


----------



## Simba's Girl

What does it mean if ever since I decided to do the marathon I keep having dreams where either I couldn't or forgot to pick up my bib and got lost, etc?

Is this going to go on for 6 more months?


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> What does it mean if ever since I decided to do the marathon I keep having dreams where either I couldn't or forgot to pick up my bib and got lost, etc?
> 
> Is this going to go on for 6 more months?


Happens all the time to me.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> STOP GIVING KEELS IDEAS!



Parking lot beer for every day you wear a sparkle skirt ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Parking lot beer for every day you wear a sparkle skirt ...


Sigh...


----------



## SarahDisney

So, my meeting (which was a department meeting, not just my team) turned into a discussion of my marathon plans.
Well then.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> So, my meeting (which was a department meeting, not just my team) turned into a discussion of my marathon plans.
> Well then.


That's awesome. How was the response?


----------



## LSUlakes

Simba's Girl said:


> What does it mean if ever since I decided to do the marathon I keep having dreams where either I couldn't or forgot to pick up my bib and got lost, etc?
> 
> Is this going to go on for 6 more months?



Isnt training, planning for a marathon fun! Just wait till you have this dream and you are woken up with a cramp in your toes, calf, ect from the long miles! 



Keels said:


> Parking lot beer for every day you wear a sparkle skirt ...



We are talking about good beer here too. Not the college natty light beer.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> So, my meeting (which was a department meeting, not just my team) turned into a discussion of my marathon plans.
> Well then.



It takes a village ...


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> That's awesome. How was the response?



Surprise. A little disbelief before it was clarified that the marathon is on my January trip, not July. But mostly it seemed supportive.



Keels said:


> It takes a village ...



I'm not sure we're village sized yet. Small hamlet. But we're growing.


----------



## cavepig

Simba's Girl said:


> What does it mean if ever since I decided to do the marathon I keep having dreams where either I couldn't or forgot to pick up my bib and got lost, etc?
> 
> Is this going to go on for 6 more months?


Yes!  I always end up with weird race dreams and they get worse the closer it gets.  I had one before that I had to keep running caves and eating at Disney, they never make sense.  Enjoy!



LSUlakes said:


> Isnt training, planning for a marathon fun! Just wait till you have this dream and you are woken up with a cramp in your toes, calf, ect from the long miles!


 Oh my yes, dreamin' with  a calf cramp going on that turns out it's real, ugh the worst!


----------



## leholcomb

So... I think I have just decided to register for the marathon. It will be my first marathon as a gift to myself for a milestone birthday. I feel like I am going to hate it but the feeling of crossing the finish line (happy, healthy and upright is my goal) will be worth it. Now to spend the next 6 months training?.....


----------



## ZellyB

leholcomb said:


> So... I think I have just decided to register for the marathon. It will be my first marathon as a gift to myself for a milestone birthday. I feel like I am going to hate it but the feeling of crossing the finish line (happy, healthy and upright is my goal) will be worth it. Now to spend the next 6 months training?.....



You'll only hate it for a short time and then the sickness of figuring out when you can run another one begins.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

leholcomb said:


> So... I think I have just decided to register for the marathon. It will be my first marathon as a gift to myself for a milestone birthday. I feel like I am going to hate it but the feeling of crossing the finish line (happy, healthy and upright is my goal) will be worth it. Now to spend the next 6 months training?.....


Honestly, reading the raw emotion people here felt when they crossed the finish line of a marathon helped me go from I could run a full, but don't want to train for one to I want to run a full once.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Surprise. A little disbelief before it was clarified that the marathon is on my January trip, not July. But mostly it seemed supportive.


Anyone that would want to run a marathon in Florida in July is crazy


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis_Yoda said:


> Anyone that would want to run a marathon in Florida in July is crazy


They have marathons in Florida in July?


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> Anyone that would want to run a marathon in Florida in July is crazy



That's pretty much what I said.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

BuckeyeBama said:


> They have marathons in Florida in July?


No

There is a half marathon though which is still crazy.


----------



## cavepig

leholcomb said:


> So... I think I have just decided to register for the marathon. It will be my first marathon as a gift to myself for a milestone birthday. I feel like I am going to hate it but the feeling of crossing the finish line (happy, healthy and upright is my goal) will be worth it. Now to spend the next 6 months training?.....


Yay, so exciting & running WDW as your first will be so magical!  Training is the pixie dust I say!


----------



## DIS-OH

After nine consecutive Princess Half weekends, the family decide to switch to WDW Marathon weekend for 2019...Half for DH and me, Full for DD.

Yes, you heard it right...I’m joining the fun that is Marathon weekend!!!!


----------



## JulieODC

How variable from year to year is the 10k course? Curious whether it will be similar to last year, or if there might be changes....


----------



## PrincessV

JulieODC said:


> How variable from year to year is the 10k course? Curious whether it will be similar to last year, or if there might be changes....


This one hasn't changed since it was first run - I don't expect any changes.


----------



## JulieODC

PrincessV said:


> This one hasn't changed since it was first run - I don't expect any changes.



Ooh thanks!! Looks like a good one


----------



## ZellyB

JulieODC said:


> Ooh thanks!! Looks like a good one



The 10k course is amazing.  It's why I'm struggling to decide whether or not we do it along with the marathon or stick to our plan of running the marathon solely.


----------



## Keels

I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.



Yes, of course that's what I meant to say.  

although if I don't run it, I can just walk down from my lovely BC room and cheer on runners as you hand it out.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Yes, of course that's what I meant to say.
> 
> although if I don't run it, I can just walk down from my lovely BC room and cheer on runners as you hand it out.



Ooooooooooooooooooooooh ... now I'm torn on what I want you to do!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.


Are you dispensing anything to those of us who do not drink alcohol?


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> Are you dispensing anything to those of us who do not drink alcohol?


I'm curious to know what you would want, non-alcoholic, that isn't already supplied by the race? I know @KSellers88 would want Sprite. If I were to choose something non-alcoholic, I would probably want La Croix...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I'm curious to know what you would want, non-alcoholic, that isn't already supplied by the race? I know @KSellers88 would want Sprite. If I were to choose something non-alcoholic, I would probably want La Croix...


Maybe candy.  Yes, it's near the end of the race, but still nice.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> Maybe candy.  Yes, it's near the end of the race, but still nice.


I am being genuinely curious. Haha. I'll eat almost anything during a race.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I am being genuinely curious. Haha. I'll eat almost anything during a race.


McDonalds!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> McDonalds!


CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## goingthedistance

jennamfeo said:


> I am being genuinely curious. Haha. I'll eat almost anything during a race.



In 2013 there was an unofficial "Three Little Pigs" challenge hosted by a Facebook running club during the marathon.  The idea was to eat 3 pieces of bacon at about mile 24.5 of the marathon and then finish the race.  Seemed like a good idea at the time I signed up for that, but bacon at mile 24.5 for me was not a good idea!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> I'm curious to know what you would want, non-alcoholic, that isn't already supplied by the race? I know @KSellers88 would want Sprite. If I were to choose something non-alcoholic, I would probably want La Croix...


I would go for an ice cold Diet Coke...but not while racing, just right after. I don't think carbonation would settle well. 
(btw I do drink-drink, just not a lot)

La Croix? I am not sure I want to try Dominos now...


----------



## SarahDisney

I would probably want coffee if I was going non-alcoholic. But then again, I always want coffee.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> La Croix? I am not sure I want to try Dominos now...


OH SNAP. Not a fan? My favorite part of soda is the carbonation. La Croix gives me that without the calories and sugar.... You know until I mix it with booze. But whatever.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> OH SNAP. Not a fan? My favorite part of soda is the carbonation. La Croix gives me that without the calories and sugar.... You know until I mix it with booze. But whatever.



Topo Chico beats La Croix in a cage match, no question.


----------



## SarahDisney

I just drink store brand seltzer*

* Although I wouldn't say no to some of the flavors of Poland Spring sparkling water. But I don't get much fancier than that.


----------



## TCB in FLA

jennamfeo said:


> I'm curious to know what you would want, non-alcoholic, that isn't already supplied by the race? I know @KSellers88 would want Sprite. If I were to choose something non-alcoholic, I would probably want La Croix...


During long runs, I would sell the Little Mermaid’s voice for a slightly flat real coke. I’m not even much of a soda drinker regularly, but for some reason Coke becomes my fuel of choice. I stopped at an auto supply store during mile 15 of a 16 mile training run once for a Coke, much to the amazement of my running partner (who ran the last 8, so maybe just not thirsty yet.). I heard a Q&A with Jeff Galloway recently, and that’s his thing as well. I guess it’s just the cold shot of sugar?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

TCB in FLA said:


> During long runs, I would sell the Little Mermaid’s voice for a slightly flat real coke. I’m not even much of a soda drinker regularly, but for some reason Coke becomes my fuel of choice. I stopped at an auto supply store during mile 15 of a 16 mile training run once for a Coke, much to the amazement of my running partner (who ran the last 8, so maybe just not thirsty yet.). I heard a Q&A with Jeff Galloway recently, and that’s his thing as well. I guess it’s just the cold shot of sugar?


I get it.  I often reach a point where I just don't like the taste of water or powerade any more.  It's also why I think that during a half, pretzels or licorice and the like suddenly taste like the best food ever.


----------



## cavepig

TCB in FLA said:


> During long runs, I would sell the Little Mermaid’s voice for a slightly flat real coke. I’m not even much of a soda drinker regularly, but for some reason Coke becomes my fuel of choice. I stopped at an auto supply store during mile 15 of a 16 mile training run once for a Coke, much to the amazement of my running partner (who ran the last 8, so maybe just not thirsty yet.). I heard a Q&A with Jeff Galloway recently, and that’s his thing as well. I guess it’s just the cold shot of sugar?


Me too!  I actually drink Coke before races (well not right before).  I'll skip coffee and so get some caffeine from the Coke, the sugar, some sodium and the carbonation helps settle my stomach nerves!  I'm pretty sure I could handle slightly flat Coke on course too as sometimes I want carbonation if I have an upset stomach running but hate running with my bottle in races.   Normally I only drink Diet Coke rarely but if it's a race I want the sugar.  Same with after the race I'll take a regular Coke or Cherry Coke (of just keep filling my mug at the resort if it's at Disney).

Anyone remember All-Sport - the sports drink with some carbonation.  I miss it.


----------



## flav

JulieODC said:


> Ooh thanks!! Looks like a good one


DD told me that if I go to back to runDisney, she is coming with me and running the 10k. Glad to read it is a good one. Would you recommend her the 5k as well or is it redundant?

Edit: Found the maps, one early morning run around Epcot will be enough for her.


----------



## CDKG

In just 200 days the 2019 Walt Disney World marathon weekend officially begins!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

CDKG said:


> In just 200 days the 2019 Walt Disney World marathon weekend officially begins!!!


Now if only I could register for this thing.....


----------



## Tall Todd

Keels said:


> I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.



Wait, What?! That just solidified my 10k participation!

And 6' 8'' Don't run Solo, take a Wookie.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

How can you drink a Coke after a run?
One year after the Disney Marathon they gave away Cokes and Sprites at the finish line along with bananas and the goody box.
I thought a Coke sounded good so I started to drink one.
DOH! I doubled over in severe stomach pain. 
Evidently the acid hit me hard.
Never again.
That said, real Coca-Cola is the only soft drink I enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

I don’t drink soda at all so I wouldn’t even take that if offered (well maybe I would but I wouldn’t drink it).


----------



## cavepig

Grumpy_42K said:


> How can you drink a Coke after a run?
> One year after the Disney Marathon they gave away Cokes and Sprites at the finish line along with bananas and the goody box.
> I thought a Coke sounded good so I started to drink one.
> DOH! I doubled over in severe stomach pain.
> Evidently the acid hit me hard.
> Never again.
> That said real Coca-Cola is the only soft drink I enjoy.


I don't know but it works for me, although I'm not downing it like seconds after finishing!


----------



## Simba's Girl

I don't drink soda either but for some reason that coke does seem appealing more than halfway through a marathon


----------



## FFigawi

Flat coke is excellent ultra running fuel. The sugar helps give you a boost without bothering your stomach. I ran the marathon of my Ironman on coke, potato chips, soup, and BASE salt.


----------



## tidefan

rteetz said:


> I don’t drink soda at all so I wouldn’t even take that if offered (well maybe I would but I wouldn’t drink it).


Hi!  My name is tidefan and I am a Diet Coke addict!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I drink Diet Mountain Dew and water nearly exclusively. The unfortunate truth is that I only added water to that equation when I started running.


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> Hi!  My name is tidefan and I am a Diet Coke addict!



I stopped drinking Diet Coke cold turkey about two years ago because I was just drinking WAY. TOO. MUCH. of it. Now, I really only have it if I get drive-through food while I'm driving a long distance, but the minute I take a sip I get goosebumps and the little hairs on my arms stand up and I just feel this feeling of euphoria come across me, like a junkie I guess. So yeah, Diet Coke addiction is real.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Just a heads up...SW will release flights past January 6th on Thursday the 28th. Not sure if anyone noticed or not.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Just a heads up...SW will release flights past January 6th on Thursday the 28th. Not sure if anyone noticed or not.


More money I have to spend....


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> More money I have to spend....



It's a good thing I'm paying for your facepaint then. That'll save like $20.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It's a good thing I'm paying for your facepaint then. That'll save like $20.


Something I don’t want...


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Something I don’t want...



The rteetz doth protest too much, methinks


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 198 days!

Today's Sundays are for Disney question is which of the original, opening day attractions at Walt Disney World is your favorite? You can find the list of opening day attractions here.

I can't even imagine what Haunted Mansion would have been like back in 1971, but thanks to updates over the years, I think HM holds up really well and is still one of my favorites at WDW.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

Opening Day attraction - Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, sure it's gone but it was an opening day attraction.  

For a still open attraction - Peter Pan


----------



## TeeterTots

it’s a small world for me


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Jungle Cruise!


----------



## camaker

1. Haunted Mansion
2. Jungle Cruise


----------



## roxymama

Does anyone see HM now and think half marathon instead of Haunted Mansion?

My answer is the Tiki Room!!  
I like that Main Entrance is a an attraction


----------



## apdebord

Jungle Cruise


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I like a few of the opening day attractions. Jungle Cruise, Tea Cups, Peter Pan, Dumbo, etc. Somewhat reluctantly Haunted Mansion has even grown on me. But my most magical experience every time I’m in Disney is walking through the entrance, seeing the sights and sounds on Main Street, USA, and just taking everything in.

Also, Happily Ever After is the natural progression of the opening day fireworks, so maybe I’d go with that.


----------



## rteetz

Country Bear Jamboree!


----------



## FFigawi

Tiki Room! So tacky and kitschy, it's great!


----------



## PCFriar80

Walt Disney World Railroad Main Street USA Station.  The backdrop to the old park opening show!  All Aboard!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
Well, I'm from Queens, so I think my borough will disown me if I don't say it's a small world (even though the original is at Disneyland and has been desecrated with Disney characters and the WDW one is just a copy).
Funnily enough, I'm going to the Mets game today, so I'll be right near the former site of the original it's a small world.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Tiki Room! So tacky and kitschy, it's great!


Celebrating 55 years!


----------



## hotblooded

TCB in FLA said:


> During long runs, I would sell the Little Mermaid’s voice for a slightly flat real coke. I’m not even much of a soda drinker regularly, but for some reason Coke becomes my fuel of choice. I stopped at an auto supply store during mile 15 of a 16 mile training run once for a Coke, much to the amazement of my running partner (who ran the last 8, so maybe just not thirsty yet.). I heard a Q&A with Jeff Galloway recently, and that’s his thing as well. I guess it’s just the cold shot of sugar?


I ran a 10K as part of the Cape Town Marathon course and I’m not kidding, the fluid station had baggies of Coke alongside water. It’s actually treated as race fuel in South Africa.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is which of the original, opening day attractions at Walt Disney World is your favorite? You can find


If we are just talking about opening day at the Magic Kingdom/WDW then I would say Haunted Mansion. While slightly different from the original at Disneyland, it is equally as good (well...until DL one upped WDW with the hatbox ghost. He's amazing!)

If we are considering the opening day attractions at othe WDW parks, Living with the Land. Who remembers when you had an actual CM as your guide?!? That was a quality Epcot attraction!


----------



## cavepig

CDKG said:


> If we are just talking about opening day at the Magic Kingdom/WDW then I would say Haunted Mansion. While slightly different from the original at Disneyland, it is equally as good (well...until DL one upped WDW with the hatbox ghost. He's amazing!)
> 
> If we are considering the opening day attractions at othe WDW parks, Living with the Land. Who remembers when you had an actual CM as your guide?!? That was a quality Epcot attraction!


Yes,  I remember the CMs on Living with the Land, but honestly don't miss them.  Some of our last rides with CMs, they were terrible, one I think maybe it was his last day, kept swinging on the side poles & really not doing his role at all. Some others sounded like they wanted to be anywhere else but there, just very blah. So, I think maybe it was for the best they went to the recording in my opinion.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm going with Haunted Mansion but Peter Pan is a close second.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD: Tiki Room!!!! Because...Birds sing words and the flowers croon. When they re-imagined the attraction years ago it was horrible! I'm so glad they brought the original back. When my DD was like 7 or 8 her dance class did a recital number to the music from it. It was so fun!


----------



## Keels

Spaceship Earth


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Spaceship Earth



That was one of the two attractions I actually did this weekend as it makes me happy.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> That was one of the two attractions I actually did this weekend as it makes me happy.



Samesies.


----------



## TCB in FLA

It’s gotta be the tiki tiki tiki tiki room!


----------



## JulieODC

Keels said:


> I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.



Haha this bit of info just put me over the edge - 10k here I come!

And my answer is jungle cruise - it was my older DDs first ever ride at Disney, so holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Starting to think how in the world I can get a cold flat coke somewhere after mile 13 in the full now.  Just because it would have the virtue of not tasting like water or powerade.  

I do remember trying to down a cold Sprite right after the 2012 Wine & Dine Half.  All bibs had a free beverage attached to them and since I don't drink alcohol, I chose the Sprite.  More difficult to finish than I thought it would be.



Simba's Girl said:


> Just a heads up...SW will release flights past January 6th on Thursday the 28th. Not sure if anyone noticed or not.


Now, I'm just waiting on Frontier to see if they have any non stop red eye flights from the west coast to the east coast for my desired day.

SAFD:  It might not even be an opening day attraction, and it's going to surprise some people, but I'm taking it anyways.  Carousel of Progress.  Here's my reasoning.  While the Magic Kingdom has a number of classic attractions, so many of the classic opening day attractions in the Magic Kingdom are still found in Disneyland.  And in many cases, the original Disneyland version is better, often with more details than the Magic Kingdom counterpart.  Even with characters, Disneyland's Small World is more detailed and has a very elaborate show building instead of being placed inside a box.  Let's not even address Pirates even though it's not an opening day attraction on either coast.  So out of unique to Walt Disney World attractions that have direct ties to Walt Disney himself, I'll take Carousel of Progress as it's my favorite.  I want the attraction to stay around, although I wouldn't be terribly upset if they updated the ending but still kept the spirit of the show intact.  

Or in other words, I'm fine with a change, provided they don't nearly destroy it ala what happened to poor Figment over in Epcot.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  Haunted Mansion for me.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: Carousel of Progress
I just love the overall theme of the ride (The idea of the overall progress of technology and its impact on the American lifestyle)  and although I do think it could use an update to better reflect more recent generations (sacrilege though that opinion may be) it's my only must do every Magic Kingdom trip do to the upbeat positive theme and the ear worm theme song!

So, with Monday on the horizon, "It's a great, Big, BEAUTIFUL tomorrow, just a dream away!"


----------



## JulieODC

Sleepless Knight said:


> Starting to think how in the world I can get a cold flat coke somewhere after mile 13 in the full now.  Just because it would have the virtue of not tasting like water or powerade.
> 
> I do remember trying to down a cold Sprite right after the 2012 Wine & Dine Half.  All bibs had a free beverage attached to them and since I don't drink alcohol, I chose the Sprite.  More difficult to finish than I thought it would be.
> 
> Now, I'm just waiting on Frontier to see if they have any non stop red eye flights from the west coast to the east coast for my desired day.
> 
> SAFD:  It might not even be an opening day attraction, and it's going to surprise some people, but I'm taking it anyways.  Carousel of Progress.  Here's my reasoning.  While the Magic Kingdom has a number of classic attractions, so many of the classic opening day attractions in the Magic Kingdom are still found in Disneyland.  And in many cases, the original Disneyland version is better, often with more details than the Magic Kingdom counterpart.  Even with characters, Disneyland's Small World is more detailed and has a very elaborate show building instead of being placed inside a box.  Let's not even address Pirates even though it's not an opening day attraction on either coast.  So out of unique to Walt Disney World attractions that have direct ties to Walt Disney himself, I'll take Carousel of Progress as it's my favorite.  I want the attraction to stay around, although I wouldn't be terribly upset if they updated the ending but still kept the spirit of the show intact.
> 
> Or in other words, I'm fine with a change, provided they don't nearly destroy it ala what happened to poor Figment over in Epcot.



Any idea when frontier will open flights for January? They are our probably our cheapest option as well...can’t find any timelines in their website!


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  haunted mansion or Peter Pan! My mom had pics of the inside of HM from the 1970’s somewhere.  Not sure what happened to them.


----------



## JBinORL

SAFD: Haunted Mansion definitely, followed closely by Jungle Cruise and Tiki Room. My favorite "Classic" though is Carousel of Progress.

And yes, no trip to Epcot is complete without Spaceship Earth, and I will fight anyone who says it's not cool


----------



## PrincessV

Catching up: I HATE Coke and won't drink it. But a little can of OG Pepsi, the one made with real sugar, around mile 17-19? The absolute BEST! Friends had one waiting for me one year and it was exactly what I needed to get through the rough patch.


----------



## JBinORL

Also: Looking at the link about attraction opening dates, I realized that MK has had only two new attractions in the past decade: Under The Sea (2012) and Seven Dwarves Mine Train (2014). Everything else has been meet-and-greets, shows, etc. You'd have to go back to 2001 (Aladdin's Magic Carpets) for a truly "new" ride, not a retheme (I'm looking at you, Stitch's Great Escape). That's crazy to me.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: +1 for Mr. Toad! But for one that's still around, I have to give it to Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I will say Jungle Cruise. It is the only ride I remember riding on my first trip (but it was DL not WDW).

ETA: I just remember the hippo coming up and scaring me!

Also, my ice cold Coke DH bought me after my last marathon was AWESOME! I had thrown up a couple of times towards the end of the race and it was hot and humid and that coke was EVERYTHING!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: Close call between the Dapper Dans, Parades, and Fireworks. I think the "extras" like this are what make the MK so magical!


----------



## rteetz

JBinORL said:


> Also: Looking at the link about attraction opening dates, I realized that MK has had only two new attractions in the past decade: Under The Sea (2012) and Seven Dwarves Mine Train (2014). Everything else has been meet-and-greets, shows, etc. You'd have to go back to 2001 (Aladdin's Magic Carpets) for a truly "new" ride, not a retheme (I'm looking at you, Stitch's Great Escape). That's crazy to me.


Enchanted Tales with Belle is also considered an attraction so that would be 3 but yes.


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> I think what @ZellyB MEANT to say is she's really excited to run the 10K because I will be dispensing booze around Mile 5 under the Shipwreck at Stormalong Bay.



Well that settles that.  If I actually do run marathon weekend in 2019, I'm definitely doing Dopey.  Can't just do Goofy and miss that 10K!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Pepsi gives me acid reflux.  Coke Zero for me!


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> Well that settles that.  If I actually do run marathon weekend in 2019, I'm definitely doing Dopey.  Can't just do Goofy and miss that 10K!



@roxymama please take note


----------



## SarahDisney

Looks like were getting our registration preview.
I'm in the middle of a big project at work, so I cant go through the process, but ... if you go to rundisney, click on my account (or something like that), you can register for the wine and dine challenge.
If nobody else has time to do it, I'll go through the process tonight (just short of the actual paying for it part) and post screenshots.

(H/T wine and dine thread)


----------



## jennamfeo

I feel like we should move this debate over to the Running thread but... Coke > Pepsi.

SAFD: At WDW I am going to go with Peter Pan. At Disneyland I am going to go with Tea Cups. Reasons - Peter Pan was a ride I always avoiding at DL because the line was always ridiculously long. Then one night my husband and I were there and it seemed like any ride we wanted to right was closed and we were waiting on a FP for Space Mountain. So we decided to hop in line for Peter Pan. After waiting in line for like 45 minutes, we are finally on the ride and my mind was blown. I was so impressed and loved it so much! I couldn't believe I never rode this before. So when we finally went to WDW last year I made sure we got a FP for Peter Pan because we knew our DD would love it. Well WDW (as it does) has such a better queue for Peter Pan and I just liked the ride so much more there than at DL. As for my Disneyland answer, when I think of Disneyland, I always think of riding the Tea Cups. It's a must do for me and the ones at DL are so much better than the ones at WDW. 

Side note: I have never been to the Tiki Room.


----------



## rteetz

Yep runDisney has added a manage account feature to its website. I logged in and it only has Wine and dine listed.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Looks like were getting our registration preview.
> I'm in the middle of a big project at work, so I cant go through the process, but ... if you go to rundisney, click on my account (or something like that), you can register for the wine and dine challenge.
> If nobody else has time to do it, I'll go through the process tonight (just short of the actual paying for it part) and post screenshots.
> 
> (H/T wine and dine thread)


I don't feel like posting screen shots, but what I do see from the get go is 6.6% processing fee will be added on to the registration fee you see for the race.


----------



## AFwifelife

Also it looks like it will be straightforwards signing up others.


----------



## leholcomb

Thanks for the support everyone! What is your favorite training plan? I have never used Jeff Galloway's but it seems to be easy to ease back into the saddle with. Thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! What is your favorite training plan? I have never used Jeff Galloway's but it seems to be easy to ease back into the saddle with. Thoughts?


I have used both Galloway and Higdon. I prefer Hal Higdon.


----------



## rteetz

So remember how we all hoped to get rid of Active fees? Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee. I went through the new registration process just now. 

It looks pretty easy. It enters all your info for you with your Disney account. You can then add on more people to register as well as add on pre-order merchandise right away. They also give you the chance to add on a donation to the featured charity.


----------



## PrincessV

No way yet to tell if we can register for more than one race at a time, I assume (because only the challenge is currently available for W&D)? I need to register for three separate races for Marathon weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> So remember how we all hoped to get rid of Active fees? Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee. I went through the new registration process just now.
> 
> It looks pretty easy. It enters all your info for you with your Disney account. You can then add on more people to register as well as add on pre-order merchandise right away. They also give you the chance to add on a donation to the featured charity.


Dopey is going to be $623.61 after fees. COOL. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> @roxymama please take note



I can't find my pen.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> No way yet to tell if we can register for more than one race at a time, I assume (because only the challenge is currently available for W&D)? I need to register for three separate races for Marathon weekend.


I bet we can and just select myself again for the next race.  It would only make sense.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Dopey is going to be $623.61 after fees. COOL. CAN'T WAIT.


Yeah not excited.... That's the most expensive one yet.


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> I bet we can and just select myself again for the next race.  It would only make sense.


I feel like you will be able to multi-select races for yourself. Because if you click on "I want to register another person", then "Myself" isn't an option.


----------



## LdyStormy76

At least the % processing fee is the same % as last year.  It seems like every race that I have registered for in the Chicago area has a processing fee of some type.


----------



## rteetz

$623.61 for Dopey
$410.41 for Goofy
$200.40 for Full and Half
$133.25 for the 10K
$90.61 for the 5K


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> $623.61 for Dopey
> $410.41 for Goofy
> $200.40 for Full and Half
> $133.25 for the 10K
> $90.61 for the 5K


Ruining Monday with some #math.


----------



## Simba's Girl

jennamfeo said:


> Dopey is going to be $623.61 after fees. COOL. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> $623.61 for Dopey
> $410.41 for Goofy
> $200.40 for Full and Half
> $133.25 for the 10K
> $90.61 for the 5K



Maybe I won't run the 10K and my husband can just do Goofy.


----------



## jennamfeo

Does anyone know what processing fees actual cover? Is it just literally them swiping my card or is there city/government fees that get a cut?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Does anyone know what processing fees actual cover? Is it just literally them swiping my card or is there city/government fees that get a cut?


I mean Disney literally owns the city that they are in so it can’t be that. They don’t use anything for WDW races that isn’t owned by Disney.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> So remember how we all hoped to get rid of Active fees? Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee. I went through the new registration process just now.
> 
> It looks pretty easy. It enters all your info for you with your Disney account. You can then add on more people to register as well as add on pre-order merchandise right away. They also give you the chance to add on a donation to the featured charity.



So it’s privately hosted Active. There’s no way RunDisney itself was going manage backend logistics. They’re paying Active for more features and to customize it and still taking fees to cover the platform cost.


----------



## SarahDisney

I've never looked at a Disney site with developer tools open before ... do they always log all of your personal data to the console? Or is that an active thing? Either way ... I'm not a fan.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I've never looked at a Disney site with developer tools open before ... do they always log all of your personal data to the console? Or is that an active thing? Either way ... I'm not a fan.


I don't believe they always do it. Could be part of the Active aspect but I believe they probably do it for convenience so people can registering faster without entering in all there personal data.


----------



## PrincessV

Processing fees to pay Track Shack for their part of the planning, maybe?


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I don't believe they always do it. Could be part of the Active aspect but I believe they probably do it for convenience so people can registering faster without entering in all there personal data.



Yeah ... you can store that information in the front end without logging it to the console. I dont mind them storing it securely. This doesnt feel like it's being stored securely. 
But I may not actually know what I'm talking about.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Processing fees to pay Track Shack for their part of the planning, maybe?


The fees should be still for Active's hand in running things behind the scenes.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I've never looked at a Disney site with developer tools open before ... do they always log all of your personal data to the console? Or is that an active thing? Either way ... I'm not a fan.



Disney does - yes.


----------



## Keels

PrincessV said:


> Processing fees to pay Track Shack for their part of the planning, maybe?



Track Shack gets paid regardless because they're the ones that own all the permits for race weekend and handle things like race certification. RunDisney is still just a "shell" for an arm of Disney Sports - just like how Disney Youth Events is another "shell".


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like we should move this debate over to the Running thread but... Coke > Pepsi.
> 
> SAFD: At WDW I am going to go with Peter Pan. At Disneyland I am going to go with Tea Cups. Reasons - Peter Pan was a ride I always avoiding at DL because the line was always ridiculously long. Then one night my husband and I were there and it seemed like any ride we wanted to right was closed and we were waiting on a FP for Space Mountain. So we decided to hop in line for Peter Pan. After waiting in line for like 45 minutes, we are finally on the ride and my mind was blown. I was so impressed and loved it so much! I couldn't believe I never rode this before. So when we finally went to WDW last year I made sure we got a FP for Peter Pan because we knew our DD would love it. Well WDW (as it does) has such a better queue for Peter Pan and I just liked the ride so much more there than at DL. As for my Disneyland answer, when I think of Disneyland, I always think of riding the Tea Cups. It's a must do for me and the ones at DL are so much better than the ones at WDW.
> 
> Side note: I have never been to the Tiki Room.


Interesting.  Because while I agree that WDW has the far superior queue if you skip FastPass, I think Disneyland has a lot more detail during the ride itself.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> Interesting.  Because while I agree that WDW has the far superior queue if you skip FastPass, I think Disneyland has a lot more detail during the ride itself.


I've only ridden Peter Pan once at each park. I will pay better attention at DL when we go in August and report back. I could have just been swept away in the magic of the queue. Haha.


----------



## Disney at Heart

jennamfeo said:


> Ruining Monday with some #math.



It's not really math until you subtract the cost from your checkbook!


----------



## jennamfeo

Disney at Heart said:


> It's not really math until you subtract the cost from your checkbook!


I told my husband what the cost of Dopey was going to be and I think I witnessed his eyes actually pop out of his head. Oh well.


----------



## Keels

Also - I'm back out for the 5K. $90? That's more than a bar tab at Trader Sam's. #LOLNope


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Also - I'm back out for the 5K. $90? That's more than a bar tab at Trader Sam's. #LOLNope


I can't even argue that. I'll catch ya after at the car bar.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I've only ridden Peter Pan once at each park. I will pay better attention at DL when we go in August and report back. I could have just been swept away in the magic of the queue. Haha.


Someone once said that the average Disney World visitor goes once every 5 years and the average Disneyland visitor goes at least once every year therefore Disneyland must spend more time on the little details in each attraction to keep visitors coming back.  They use similar reasons for Disneyland giving Small World and Haunted Mansion holiday overlays whereas Disney World fears upset guests if they took those iconic attractions down for 2-3 months every single year to put up and take down the overlays.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I can't even argue that. I'll catch ya after at the car bar.



Dude, I'm even balking at Goofy and thinking maybe just Marathon. 

I'm better off with the number before the fee ... back when life is good and Dopey under $600 and Goofy registration began with a 3.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Dude, I'm even balking at Goofy and thinking maybe just Marathon.
> 
> I'm better off with the number before the fee ... back when life is good and Dopey under $600 and Goofy registration began with a 3.


Right? I knew it was gonna be at the $600 mark but it's well enough over for me to eyeroll. If this wasn't my first and probably only Dopey, I would most likely pass. But I mentally committed and we have so much awesome stuff planned and I want all the medals, so fine runDisney TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Right? I knew it was gonna be at the $600 mark but it's well enough over for me to eyeroll. If this wasn't my first and probably only Dopey, I would most likely pass. But I mentally committed and we have so much awesome stuff planned and I want all the medals, so fine runDisney TAKE MY MONEY.



With 2017 being the big exception, I've always felt that the Dopey money was worth it. 

Just don't have any desire to wake up early that many mornings these days. Maybe some day again.


----------



## Disney at Heart

jennamfeo said:


> I told my husband what the cost of Dopey was going to be and I think I witnessed his eyes actually pop out of his head. Oh well.


For the past couple of years, both DH and I have run Dopey, so  $$$ X 2 = $$$$! It’s better when we each register on our separate credit cards. We just don’t do the math and it doesn’t look quite as bad when it’s not totaled up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Also - I'm back out for the 5K. $90? That's more than a bar tab at Trader Sam's. #LOLNope



You can get out of there for less than $90?  I must order too much...


----------



## CDKG

I was afraid to go all the way to the payment page, but does anyone know if there is an opportunity to get a discount (AP, DVC, Disney VISA) on merchandise purchases? That has always been the downside for preorders.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Highly recommend you log in and check all of your personal information before race registration opens.  The overlay being used for runDisney contained an address that has not been valid for me for 3 years.  

Both of my last resort stays have pulled this address from some database, despite the actual reservation having the correct address, and changing it with the front desk CM both times did not address the issue.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I see the Dopey price, realize this will be the sixth time I'm paying it, and will almost certainly be back for more.  All the times I joked for Disney to just take all my monies, I guess they took me for serious.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Also - I'm back out for the 5K. $90? That's more than a bar tab at Trader Sam's. #LOLNope



You mean that's a good start at Trader Sam's


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> You mean that's a good start at Trader Sam's



I guess I will just go there tomorrow ... for research purposes, you know. And because it's actually real money if I don't put it on my MagicBand.


----------



## cavepig

CDKG said:


> I was afraid to go all the way to the payment page, but does anyone know if there is an opportunity to get a discount (AP, DVC, Disney VISA) on merchandise purchases? That has always been the downside for preorders.



No, there's no discounts on merchandise when preordering online unfortunately. I wish they did as well.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> I guess I will just go there tomorrow ... for research purposes, you know. And because it's actually real money if I don't put it on my MagicBand.



I like this Tiki Bar 5k idea!
If you can find a way to hang one of the souvenear tiki mugs around your neck when you are done imbibing...that might be a good medal replacement.  Make a few stops to take pics with characters in the bar.  And when you leave, lift you hands high in the air and run through the door, then stop about 10 yards away, put your hands on your hips and catch your breath.  Wait for someone to hand you fake cheese.  

Done.


----------



## AFwifelife

Well at least we will be able to qualify for the bonus rewards points on the Amex  2 dopey registrations and a 10K for my mom.  I'll be the one scavenging race boxes for any food I can find.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Right? I knew it was gonna be at the $600 mark but it's well enough over for me to eyeroll. If this wasn't my first and probably only Dopey, I would most likely pass. But I mentally committed and we have so much awesome stuff planned and I want all the medals, so fine runDisney TAKE MY MONEY.



This will be my first and only Dopey and I’m getting some serious sticker shock. I knew it’d be over $600, but I’m seriously beginning to consider doing the 10k and the full.

It doesn’t help that I got my official quotes on WDW and one day at UO on Friday and I need new shoes...

*grumble grumble*


----------



## AFwifelife

lhermiston said:


> This will be my first and only Dopey and I’m getting some serious sticker shock. I knew it’d be over $600, but I’m seriously beginning to consider doing the 10k and the full.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I got my official quotes on WDW and one day at UO on Friday and I need new shoes...
> 
> *grumble grumble*



One day at UO is soooo pricey


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> This will be my first and only Dopey and I’m getting some serious sticker shock. I knew it’d be over $600, but I’m seriously beginning to consider doing the 10k and the full.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I got my official quotes on WDW and one day at UO on Friday and I need new shoes...
> 
> *grumble grumble*


All the grumbles, for sure.


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> One day at UO is soooo pricey



Tell me about it. This is our first time going to UO and we only have a day. Since 4/5 of us are big HP fans, I got the two park tickets, plus we're staying onsite. 

I look at the cost of this trip and think about how much I could get done around the house with that kind of money and I feel a little insane. I love these trips, the memories, the photos and the running, but it’s so much. 

Okay, enough complaining out of me...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This will be my first and only Dopey and I’m getting some serious sticker shock. I knew it’d be over $600, but I’m seriously beginning to consider doing the 10k and the full.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I got my official quotes on WDW and one day at UO on Friday and I need new shoes...
> 
> *grumble grumble*


Just do it. It’s a lot of fun to do at least once.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Just do it. It’s a lot of fun to do at least once.



Says the guy with no kids and no mortgage 

I’ll do it, but it’s tough not to feel a little selfish about it (even if the whole family is going).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Or if you go to the movies a lot - you can go to Universal for free with 75,000 Regal points!  That's how we are going in November.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Says the guy with no kids and no mortgage
> 
> I’ll do it, but it’s tough not to feel a little selfish about it (even if the whole family is going).


I do have college to pay for though...


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Or if you go to the movies a lot - you can go to Universal for free with 75,000 Regal points!  That's how we are going in November.


We don’t have Regal around me and I do go to the movies a lot.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> We don’t have Regal around me and I do go to the movies a lot.



Do you have Movie Pass? It's a great deal - $9.95 a month to see a movie every day if you wanted to!


----------



## TCB in FLA

leholcomb said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! What is your favorite training plan? I have never used Jeff Galloway's but it seems to be easy to ease back into the saddle with. Thoughts?


I used the customized training program through Galloway’s website. Yes, you pay for it but worth it!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Tell me about it. This is our first time going to UO and we only have a day. Since 4/5 of us are big HP fans, I got the two park tickets, plus we're staying onsite.
> 
> I look at the cost of this trip and think about how much I could get done around the house with that kind of money and I feel a little insane. I love these trips, the memories, the photos and the running, but it’s so much.
> 
> Okay, enough complaining out of me...


You probably don't want to hear this, but if your party has huge Potter fans, then they may want/need/require/plead for the interactive wands that allow you to cast spells at different locations in both areas.  The good news is that you can buy one wand and then everybody takes a turn, but at least be aware.  And if it's not too crowded, you should be able to adequately experience Wizarding World.  I spent a day at USO in April 2017 and enjoyed it.  I didn't come close to seeing everything, but I also chose to focus over half of my day on Wizarding World shows, attractions, food, etc.  

In my opinion, the value of a day at Universal especially with the park hopper tickets depends entirely on how much you either love the franchises represented there _or_ outstanding themed entertainment.  Many of their attractions are very well done, on par with what you find in Disney and arguably better in the case of Wizarding World.  

If you love Harry Potter, it is spectacularly well done.  IMO, Wizarding World also offers substantially more to do than Pandora.  If you don't love Potter, but appreciate a very well done thematic experience, then Wizarding World fits the bill as well.  

And if anyone loves dinosaurs/Jurassic Park, that area in Islands of Adventure is quite fun and you may even be able to meet a velociraptor.  And yes, they act very much like they do in the two new movies.  The raptor will try to scare someone in your group.  

If you're ambivalent about all the franchises/IP in Universal, then it may not be the best value for you.  In short, do your research and decide what makes the most sense for your group.  And be aware that depending on the level of fandom your group has for Potter, that could get very expensive in food and merchandise on top of the park admission.  

Now, a caution.  I would not visit Universal the day before, the day of, or the day after any race.  I feel this way entirely because you want to give your full attention to Universal on that day and one day before the race means you either must leave Universal early or you will get to bed late.  Day after is tricky because you may want that day to rest and relax if at all possible.  I went 2 days after 2017 Dark Side and it worked fine although I was still tired from the races, I was also able to fully enjoy Universal at whatever pace I felt like after the races.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like we should move this debate over to the Running thread but... Coke > Pepsi.



The correct answer is Coke and it is not even close. The running thread welcomes the debate if you choose to bring it over lol.

*Edit to add, I started the discussion because I was bored. Will tag you got credit lol. 



rteetz said:


> $623.61 for Dopey
> $410.41 for Goofy
> $200.40 for Full and Half
> $133.25 for the 10K
> $90.61 for the 5K



The fee for the 5k and 10k is crazy. I'm ok with the half and full price, but no way I would run the 5k or 10k at that price.



rteetz said:


> I do have college to pay for though...



#studentloans It's not the worse debt to have when its all said and done. It does suck making those payments though lol


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> You probably don't want to hear this, but if your party has huge Potter fans, then they may want/need/require/plead for the interactive wands that allow you to cast spells at different locations in both areas.  The good news is that you can buy one wand and then everybody takes a turn, but at least be aware.  And if it's not too crowded, you should be able to adequately experience Wizarding World.  I spent a day at USO in April 2017 and enjoyed it.  I didn't come close to seeing everything, but I also chose to focus over half of my day on Wizarding World shows, attractions, food, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, the value of a day at Universal especially with the park hopper tickets depends entirely on how much you either love the franchises represented there _or_ outstanding themed entertainment.  Many of their attractions are very well done, on par with what you find in Disney and arguably better in the case of Wizarding World.
> 
> If you love Harry Potter, it is spectacularly well done.  IMO, Wizarding World also offers substantially more to do than Pandora.  If you don't love Potter, but appreciate a very well done thematic experience, then Wizarding World fits the bill as well.
> 
> And if anyone loves dinosaurs/Jurassic Park, that area in Islands of Adventure is quite fun and you may even be able to meet a velociraptor.  And yes, they act very much like they do in the two new movies.  The raptor will try to scare someone in your group.
> 
> If you're ambivalent about all the franchises/IP in Universal, then it may not be the best value for you.  In short, do your research and decide what makes the most sense for your group.  And be aware that depending on the level of fandom your group has for Potter, that could get very expensive in food and merchandise on top of the park admission.
> 
> Now, a caution.  I would not visit Universal the day before, the day of, or the day after any race.  I feel this way entirely because you want to give your full attention to Universal on that day and one day before the race means you either must leave Universal early or you will get to bed late.  Day after is tricky because you may want that day to rest and relax if at all possible.  I went 2 days after 2017 Dark Side and it worked fine although I was still tired from the races, I was also able to fully enjoy Universal at whatever pace I felt like after the races.



If they like Harry Potter, you HAVE to have park-to-park tickets otherwise it’s not worth it.

I have a wand I can loan out, but I’ll need to use it myself on a Friday of Marathon Weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> If they like Harry Potter, you HAVE to have park-to-park tickets otherwise it’s not worth it.
> 
> I have a wand I can loan out, but I’ll need to use it myself on a Friday of Marathon Weekend.


I had to google that because we are finally going to Universal Hollywood in August, but that isn't a thing in Cali, thankfully.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> If they like Harry Potter, you HAVE to have park-to-park tickets otherwise it’s not worth it.
> 
> I have a wand I can loan out, but I’ll need to use it myself on a Friday of Marathon Weekend.


That's a great point.  Even if you've done Potter in Hollywood, the Hogwarts Express alone justifies the park hopper.  



jennamfeo said:


> I had to google that because we are finally going to Universal Hollywood in August, but that isn't a thing in Cali, thankfully.


If one is a Potter fan and is deciding between Universal Hollywood and Universal Orlando, there really is no debate.  Hence why I spent the extra $200+ for a one day hopper ticket at Universal Orlando last year instead of the substantially cheaper one day tickets at Universal Hollywood.  

My little sister and I were actually discussing heading to Universal for a day as part of marathon weekend, but I don't think we're going to do it because the timing doesn't really work for us.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm doing Universal/Potter stuff either monday/Tuesday or tuesday/Wednesday after the marathon.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> If one is a Potter fan and is deciding between Universal Hollywood and Universal Orlando, there really is no debate. Hence why I spent the extra $200+ for a one day hopper ticket at Universal Orlando last year instead of the substantially cheaper one day tickets at Universal Hollywood.


The main reason for going to Universal Hollywood is because they are changing the Jurassic Park ride to Jurassic World and I want my kid to ride the original ride before they change it. The bonus is that we can go to Harry Potter. We will eventually do UO, but no rush really.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I'm doing Universal/Potter stuff either monday/Tuesday or tuesday/Wednesday after the marathon.



Monday is DATW at EPCOT! You will have to see Potter on Tuesday.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Monday is DATW at EPCOT! You will have to see Potter on Tuesday.



If I can't get Wednesday off work, then I have to skip datw. I'm sure you guys can survive without me.
But yeah, the ideal plan is tuesday/Wednesday for universal.


----------



## rteetz

I’m not going to universal and I’ve never been...


----------



## CDKG

I considered a day or two at Universal after marathon weekend. But, I don't really care for most of their IPs or attractions. I just love HHN!!! (Which obviously is not happening in January, LOL!) So I will just visit Universal in October and stick to WDW in January. One thing I love about WDW is how there is always something to keep you busy!


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks for the feedback. We’re doing UO the Tuesday after the marathon, so I’m hopefully semi recovered from running (DATW is another story). 

HP will be the focus of the UO day and we’ll do as much as possible, though my wife or I might break off at some point with the 4 y/o for Suess or other stuff. I’d like to see the Jurassic Park stuff (even though the new movie is garbage). 

As it relates to HP merch, my two oldest are not too demanding, so I’m not very concerned about wands and other stuff. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Keels

How many people are interested in UO/IOA during Marathon Weekend? If we get a hand-raise of over 20, I can probably get a convention rate on tickets.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’m not going to universal and I’ve never been...



You should go. They do face painting over there too.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You should go. They do face painting over there too.


Definitely don't want to go there!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Definitely don't want to go there!



Your face is going to be painted wherever you are.  Don't let that limit your scope of activities.


----------



## Dis5150

We are going to Universal Orlando for our family vacation in November. 3 adult daughters, possibly one adult son and DH and I and none of us have ever been. One of my DD's and my DS are military so we get discounted 4 day hoppers. Everyone is very excited about it except DH and I who aren't HP fans, haven't read the books or seen the movies, lol. I am sure we are in the minority. But we will enjoy the themed aspect of it anyway.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I haven't been to UO since the late 90's. I'm pretty sure every single ride that was there at the time is gone now. I know I'd enjoy it (being a theme park addict and all), but I've kind of been waiting for my nieces and nephews to be old enough to go on all of the attractions. The two oldest went this spring and had a blast, so I'm sure I'll be there in the next couple years.

Also, as a person with a dog named McFly, the absence of the Back To The Future ride is a big negative.


----------



## ohdanalee

Dis5150 said:


> We are going to Universal Orlando for our family vacation in November. 3 adult daughters, possibly one adult son and DH and I and none of us have ever been. One of my DD's and my DS are military so we get discounted 4 day hoppers. Everyone is very excited about it except DH and I who aren't HP fans, haven't read the books or seen the movies, lol. I am sure we are in the minority. But we will enjoy the themed aspect of it anyway.



Harry Potter is VERY well done so you will enjoy it even if you haven't read the books or movies. It's better than Pandora IMO, which I enjoy very much but I don't give a hoot about Avatar.


----------



## ohdanalee

Barca33Runner said:


> I haven't been to UO since the late 90's. I'm pretty sure every single ride that was there at the time is gone now. I know I'd enjoy it (being a theme park addict and all), but I've kind of been waiting for my nieces and nephews to be old enough to go on all of the attractions. The two oldest went this spring and had a blast, so I'm sure I'll be there in the next couple years.
> 
> Also, as a person with a dog named McFly, the absence of the Back To The Future ride is a big negative.


 E.T. is still there, at least. Almost everything else has been rethemed. Including my favorite ride ever Twister which was replaced with some Jimmy Fallon thing I refuse to ride on principal.


----------



## SheHulk

ohdanalee said:


> E.T. is still there, at least. Almost everything else has been rethemed. Including my favorite ride ever Twister which was replaced with some Jimmy Fallon thing I refuse to ride on principal.


I’ve never been to UO and have been lurking around this thread but I had to jump in to say I can’t think of a more boring theme park ride than one based on a late night talk show.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> I’ve never been to UO and have been lurking around this thread but I had to jump in to say I can’t think of a more boring theme park ride than one based on a late night talk show.


Well I haven’t been on it but it’s not exactly the most well received attraction. It’s a race through New York. Think sort of like Soarin but in the setting of a theater and that entire theater moves as one. The new fast and furious ride hasn’t been well received either.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> How many people are interested in UO/IOA during Marathon Weekend? If we get a hand-raise of over 20, I can probably get a convention rate on tickets.



*raises hand*
I'm actually doing two days - staying there overnight (probably at cabana bay, but we'll see)



Barca33Runner said:


> Also, as a person with a dog named McFly, the absence of the Back To The Future ride is a big negative.



Yeah, that's definitely a bummer. I liked the back to the future ride.


----------



## JM735

I haven't been to Universal yet, but it is on the list, mostly for Harry Potter.  With a Disney Annual Pass and DVC it's mentally more difficult for me to go to Universal.  I think a day trip for Harry Potter will be enough, so it will get added on to a Disney trip (hopefully in 2019), probably won't be Marathon weekend.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> How many people are interested in UO/IOA during Marathon Weekend? If we get a hand-raise of over 20, I can probably get a convention rate on tickets.



+2 for Me and the Mister (aka Watch.Minnie.Miles? Doesn'tRun.Mickey.Miles?) 

I never thought I'd enjoy Universal, but HP has changed that. I'd love to go back!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like Universal but I have to limit Universal.  As most of their rides are simulator based, it can wear on you after a bit.  My mother and I went in July 2017 and had a great time but with my husband and I going in November during our long trip - we'll skip Marathon Weekend.  I love the theming of Harry Potter and Simpsons.  

The Jimmy Fallon ride also sucks because of the que system used.  It felt like forever to actually get on the ride even with the use of the Express Pass.


----------



## PrincessV

I love UO, but the FL APs got expensive and I had to let them go for a couple years.  I think we may downgrade our WDW APs to Silver and get UO APs again in the fall. I miss Butterbeer and Borgin & Burkes.


----------



## sandam1

I'm a HUGE Universal fan and 3 year annual passholder. I'm actually struggling with the marathon weekend trip as it is cheaper to renew my 3-park Universal annual pass for another year than it is to buy 5 days at Disney. PLUS I get all sorts of discounts with my AP (including on my hotel room as we would almost definitely stay on-site and drive to Disney for the races). BUT I've done 8 Universal trips in the past 3 years and am kind of wanting to do something different. Of course, we could also do a Discovery Cove/SeaWorld trip for almost half the ticket price of either Universal or Disney. Decisions! Decisions! 

P.S. Has anyone done Discovery Cove in conjunction with a race? How did it work out? Would you do it again?


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Dis_Yoda said:


> Or if you go to the movies a lot - you can go to Universal for free with 75,000 Regal points!  That's how we are going in November.


How do you use your Regal movie points for a Universal ticket? I don't see that as an option to redeem the reward credits.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Jaxasaurous said:


> How do you use your Regal movie points for a Universal ticket? I don't see that as an option to redeem the reward credits.



It might be sold out as that does happen as the month goes on.  You can find it through searching 15,000 point + options.


----------



## Chaitali

@Keels My husband and I would be interested in Universal Tickets too...


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> It might be sold out as that does happen as the month goes on.  You can find it through searching 15,000 point + options.



Looks like the blackout dates encompass Marathon Weekend, though.  Not to mention the first 8 (!) months of 2019!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> Looks like the blackout dates encompass Marathon Weekend, though.  Not to mention the first 8 (!) months of 2019!


Well...these are the 2018 tickets so makes sense on why 2019 is blocked  

My 2017 tickets had 2018 blocked too.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am a maybe for UO. You know, if everyone else is doing it... 



lhermiston said:


> I’d like to see the Jurassic Park stuff (even though the new movie is garbage).


So my husband and I spent all of last week watching all of the Jurassic Park/World movies to prepare for JW5. My daughter LOVES dinosaurs, so we wanted to take her. We realized that all of us have only seen the first (BEST) one, so it was an interesting journey. If I were to rate them it would be:

1. Jurassic Park
2. Jurassic World 5
3. Jurassic World 4
4. Jurassic Park 3
5. Jurassic Park 2 (Sorry Jeff Goldblum)

The roars and the scares in JW5 were so good. And it made me cry. It's no JP1, because the original is the best and I kind of wish they never tried to make more, but here we are knowing they are gonna do a JW6. I also wish they didn't do a dang name change, how annoying.


----------



## huskies90

jennamfeo said:


> (Sorry Jeff Goldblum)


Yeah, but, Jenn, if The Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.


----------



## jennamfeo

huskies90 said:


> Yeah, but, Jenn, if The Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.


10 points.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

huskies90 said:


> Yeah, but, Jenn, if The Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.



Well...there is always the Safari Ride


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> So my husband and I spent all of last week watching all of the Jurassic Park/World movies to prepare for JW5. My daughter LOVES dinosaurs, so we wanted to take her. We realized that all of us have only seen the first (BEST) one, so it was an interesting journey. If I were to rate them it would be:
> 
> 1. Jurassic Park
> 2. Jurassic World 5
> 3. Jurassic World 4
> 4. Jurassic Park 3
> 5. Jurassic Park 2 (Sorry Jeff Goldblum)
> 
> The roars and the scares in JW5 were so good. And it made me cry. It's no JP1, because the original is the best and I kind of wish they never tried to make more, but here we are knowing they are gonna do a JW6. I also wish they didn't do a dang name change, how annoying.



Sigh. I had so many issues with fallen kingdom. I won’t spoil the movie here, but feel free to DM me if you want to discuss. 

THAT SAID...I do love ranking stuff, so here goes:

1. Jurassic Park
2. JP3 
3. Jurassic World
4. The Lost World
5. JW: Fallen Kingdom

JP has a place in my heart. It was the first “adult” book I read as a kid and my gateway to Michael Crichton. It was the first VHS I bought with my own money. The truth is, JP stands alone and the sequels are not even in the same class.


----------



## Bree

I love the HP areas of Universal.  Other than the Hulk and the Jurassic Park ride there’s not much else I really care for. I’m not a huge fan of screen rides which a lot of universal is. I did go on the new Fast n furious ride and it was awful. I don’t consider it a family attraction at all.  It has a lot of adult content and language.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Ok all of this weather talk on the running thread today has me wondering about "normal" Marathon weekend temperatures. I know there have been several cold years, but how about heat? Is that more common?


----------



## mankle30

Just saw Jurassic World last night with my wife. She's a huge dinosaur fan and even made dinosaur sounds at the T-Rex on the Jurassic Park ride at Universal (I don't think she was aware of it at the time).

Rankings:

1. Jurassic Park
2. Jurassic Park 2 (Although I still think the movie should have ended when the T-Rex is shown roaring against the San Diego skyline.)
3. Jurassic World
4. Jurassic Park 3
5. Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ok all of this weather talk on the running thread today has me wondering about "normal" Marathon weekend temperatures. I know there have been several cold years, but how about heat? Is that more common?


In 2015 it was not cold or hot but it did rain some, I don't remember anything extreme.  In 2016 it was 100% humidity, overcast mostly so the humidity just stayed even as the sun came up, Temp was 70 I think (correct me someone if I'm off). The humidity was bad, that's what you really have to watch for in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Sigh. I had so many issues with fallen kingdom. I won’t spoil the movie here, but feel free to DM me if you want to discuss.
> 
> THAT SAID...I do love ranking stuff, so here goes:
> 
> 1. Jurassic Park
> 2. JP3
> 3. Jurassic World
> 4. The Lost World
> 5. JW: Fallen Kingdom


Agree with this 100%! Fallen was such a disappointment to me.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Ok all of this weather talk on the running thread today has me wondering about "normal" Marathon weekend temperatures. I know there have been several cold years, but how about heat? Is that more common?


Nope, there is no more prevailing temp - it;s been cold, "hot", warm, cool, sunny, cloudy, windy, still, rainy, sleeting. I live down here and can tell you it's a total crapshoot: all depends on whether or not a cold front happens to dip down at the time of race weekend. It can truly be anywhere from 20-85, and can even swing from one to the other in a matter of days.


----------



## a-mad

re: UO (@Keels)

My wife and I are spending Wed and Thurs AFTER marathon weekend there (Jan 16-17), and we've get a rez at Cabana Bay.  Not sure if it would qualify for a ticket discount if it's after marathon weekend, but let me know if it does. My dad-in-law can get military tickets, which is a bit of a discount from the online price, which is what we were planning on purchasing.

I've been to UO a couple of times.  We love WWoHP, but haven't seen Diagon Alley/Hogwarts Express which we are looking forward to.  I have mixed feelings over much of UO, but I also love a lot of it.  To me, Spiderman is still one of the best theme park rides in the world.


----------



## lhermiston

In 2017, we got in on Friday and it was around 80. Then the storms that cancelled the half rolled in. The morning of the marathon it was probably 32 and windy. 

The best part of that was all of us up north doing heat acclimation, when the temps we’d been running in were pretty close to the marathon experience. 

In 2019, I’ll be packed and prepared for all outcomes.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> How many people are interested in UO/IOA during Marathon Weekend? If we get a hand-raise of over 20, I can probably get a convention rate on tickets.


What kind of discount are we talking about? I might be interested if it is a decent discount.


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> What kind of discount are we talking about? I might be interested if it is a decent discount.



They're usually about 20-percent off lowest online cost, but it depends on season. They do offer half-day park-to-park tickets, so I've requested info on those as well. I'd need at least 20 committed to buy tickets to access the discount for either.


----------



## YawningDodo

Barca33Runner said:


> I haven't been to UO since the late 90's. I'm pretty sure every single ride that was there at the time is gone now. I know I'd enjoy it (being a theme park addict and all), but I've kind of been waiting for my nieces and nephews to be old enough to go on all of the attractions. The two oldest went this spring and had a blast, so I'm sure I'll be there in the next couple years.
> 
> Also, as a person with a dog named McFly, the absence of the Back To The Future ride is a big negative.



Y E A H, when I was a kid I remember there was a commercial for Universal on one of our VHS tapes that prominently featured the Back to the Future ride. Years and years later I finally got to go down there and ride it, and it was cheesy and glorious and one of my favorite things. I can't stand the Simpsons ride that replaced it, partly because it makes me nauseous (in all fairness, the BTTF ride might have made me nauseous if I was older when I rode it) and partly because I just get depressed being in there and remembering what it looked like when it was themed after something I actually cared about.

Also eternally bummed out at the loss of the Jaws ride. The Harry Potter areas are _fantastic_, but I wish they hadn't had to bulldoze Jaws to put Diagon Alley in. It was another highlight of the parks for me back when it was still there.



Dis_Yoda said:


> I like Universal but I have to limit Universal.  As most of their rides are simulator based, it can wear on you after a bit.  My mother and I went in July 2017 and had a great time but with my husband and I going in November during our long trip - we'll skip Marathon Weekend.  I love the theming of Harry Potter and Simpsons.
> 
> The Jimmy Fallon ride also sucks because of the que system used.  It felt like forever to actually get on the ride even with the use of the Express Pass.



It seems to me, from my last visit, that Universal is progressively removing all the rides with real, physical effects and replacing them all with simulators. I like a simulator ride now and then, but an entire day of them gets old (and makes me queasy). Tbqh it's why I'm a lot more happy about N'avi River Journey than Flight of Passage over at WDW; at least NRJ has some actual animatronics (including the awesome one at the end).

I should probably stop poking my nose in here since I'm not doing marathon weekend until 2020...but all this parks talk has me reconsidering yet again whether I really want to do a cruise after marathon weekend or if I want to spend that week in the parks with a UO day. Pretty sure the parks are actually cheaper than the cruise when one travels solo. I've just done the parks so many times that I wonder if it's really how I want to spend my time (also, concerned that my legs might be Dead that week).


----------



## Dis5150

I can NOT handle simulator rides at all so I think UO will be a bust for me but I am looking forward to eating at some of the restaurants. I have been perusing their menus over on the UO board.


----------



## MapleGirl

Jumping in. I've been lurking for a little while. I'm doing the C25K now and plan to run/walk the half in January. I started the race in 2010 but had to leave at mile 5 due to intense asthma. It's been haunting me ever since. This is the year I finish that race! I'm working through an old knee injury, so I'm taking this slow and easy. I figured I have until 7/17 (DVC registration day) to decide if I'm up to it. I hope I am. 

The plan is for my husband and I to fly from Massachusetts to Orlando on Friday, race on Saturday, return home on Sunday. I've made my hotel (Saratoga Springs) and flight reservations. 

I'm nervously optimistic.

(I went to Diagon Alley last February. It was fantastic! We went over to the rest of US but I got sick on the first ride so we ended up leaving. I cannot do simulator rides. Boo.)


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> How many people are interested in UO/IOA during Marathon Weekend? If we get a hand-raise of over 20, I can probably get a convention rate on tickets.


A maybe for 1. When do you need to know by? Can it be used after Marathon Weekend? Thanks!!

ETA: What are the date restrictions? Can it be used the Tuesday after Marathon Weekend?


----------



## pluto377

SW flights booked.  Not super happy with the price, but oh well.

I've been to the Harry Potter part of UO and it's amazing!  We plan to go back when our kids are older because they're really not into any of the stuff there yet.


----------



## cavepig

Return flight booked for the Saturday after, price good & Non-Stop which is rare for us, with Southwest.  Hoping the Art Festival Returns and we'll get to do it this time as we left the day it opened this year.  Now to just wait and see what going down flights do.   1 thing booked!


----------



## croach

cavepig said:


> In 2015 it was not cold or hot but it did rain some, I don't remember anything extreme.  In 2016 it was 100% humidity, overcast mostly so the humidity just stayed even as the sun came up, Temp was 70 I think (correct me someone if I'm off). The humidity was bad, that's what you really have to watch for in my opinion.



It wasn’t as cold as the last couple years but if I remember correctly 2015 was still pretty chilly in the morning. I think a lot of people including myself were caught by surprise, especially for the half. To be fair though, it may have just been chilly for Florida.


----------



## emilyindisney

croach said:


> It wasn’t as cold as the last couple years but if I remember correctly 2015 was still pretty chilly in the morning. I think a lot of people including myself were caught by surprise, especially for the half. To be fair though, it may have just been chilly for Florida.



I second this! This was our first January race weekend so I think we saw 60s-70s and naively thought that would feel warm when coming from a New England winter. I don't think it was nearly as cold as 2017 or 2018 were (but I'm sure I've learned my lesson since then and have been much more liberal when packing the throw-aways.)


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> It wasn’t as cold as the last couple years but if I remember correctly 2015 was still pretty chilly in the morning. I think a lot of people including myself were caught by surprise, especially for the half. To be fair though, it may have just been chilly for Florida.


and I had the flu so I could be off in memory too.  I do remember starting with a long sleeve under my tank and a mile in I had to get it off I was hot.


----------



## PrincessV

2015 I ran the 10K and half, spectated the full... 
10K was chilly, by my Floridian standards: two layers of tights, long sleeve thermal under short sleeve tech shirt.
Half was downright cold - mid-30s and windy pre-race, as I recall: thermal tights, thermal mock turtleneck, short sleeve tech over that, neck gaiter, ear cover, gloves, plus throwaway leg warmers and a fleece jacket.
Full - I got out around 7am and was in regular weight tights, short sleeve tech under long sleeve tech, plus a fleece jacket. I was down to just the tights and short sleeve tee by mid-morning.


----------



## goingthedistance

Regarding weather, I'm Perfectly Goofy/Perfectly Dopey so I have not missed a marathon weekend since 2006.  I've seen all kinds of weather during marathon weekend from literal freezing cold with ice slicks to snow/sleet to overcast to rain to fog to bright hot sunshine.  Pack and train for all conditions.  Also ignore the 5-15 day forecast before the weekend.  I've seen the forecast change on the Thursday before the races.


----------



## SarahDisney

The 10K in 2016 was rain, rain, and more rain.
The temperature was decent, but ... too wet.
I don't really remember what the temps were for the rest of the weekend. I'm still too bitter about the rain.

I do remember that Princess Weekend in 2015 was a study of extremes. Sub-freezing for the 5k and pretty hot for the half.

tl;dr - Florida weather is unpredictable.


----------



## Simba's Girl

pluto377 said:


> SW flights booked.  Not super happy with the price, but oh well.
> 
> I've been to the Harry Potter part of UO and it's amazing!  We plan to go back when our kids are older because they're really not into any of the stuff there yet.



I booked ours today too. I'm not excited about the prices but they weren't that bad either considering that they include 2 checked bags & DH is doing Dopey, I'm doing marathon and DD is doing 10K. If it's absolutely frigid like last year we can bring alll the clothes!!! DH goes down the day before the girls and I do because he needs to p/u bibs for Dopey (and DD's 10K). Same flight as us afternoon from Hartford, direct and late enough that I can just dismiss girls early and go to the airport so they won't miss too many school days. IRC if price drops you can get credit on SW so it's all good!


----------



## Dis5150

So Southwest flights are kind of a disappointment, after waiting all this time for them to be released. I am considering a 2 stop, 1 plane change flight that goes thru St. Louis and Raleigh/Durham. The benefit of this flight is that DD28 would be flying out of Raleigh on the same flight so she would get on my plane there.  But I usually avoid flying thru places with snow on Marathon Weekend. Anyone fly out of/thru  St. Louis that can weigh in? Plus, is 50 minutes enough time to change planes in that airport? I have never been there before....


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> So Southwest flights are kind of a disappointment, after waiting all this time for them to be released. I am considering a 2 stop, 1 plane change flight that goes thru St. Louis and Raleigh/Durham. The benefit of this flight is that DD28 would be flying out of Raleigh on the same flight so she would get on my plane there.  But I usually avoid flying thru places with snow on Marathon Weekend. Anyone fly out of/thru  St. Louis that can weigh in? Plus, is 50 minutes enough time to change planes in that airport? I have never been there before....


St. Louis is a common stop for us & while you could have snow we've been lucky every Jan trip. Light snow you'll be fine.  A blizzard well no, but it's a chance and most likely my outgoing flight will go through St. Louis too , but I won't worry until Jan.  I'll weather stalk leading up to it for sure in case I need to last minute change to an earlier flight.   Yes, 50 minutes is enough time at St. Louis, I've had 30 and been fine.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ok all of this weather talk on the running thread today has me wondering about "normal" Marathon weekend temperatures. I know there have been several cold years, but how about heat? Is that more common?



Temp+Dew from the last few years over a range of dates and time during day.

 

A T+D between 80-100 is usually (but not always) considered ideal.


----------



## Smilelea

SW flights booked. The return flight home on Wed. isn't bad at all for the 4 of us. The flight going was more of an "ouch". We booked them separately so we could book one way with points and the other with cash.  

At least it's booked. Now if I could just register for the race itself...


----------



## SarahDisney

I haven't even thought about flights yet... I haven't even finalized my dates!


----------



## rteetz

Flights aren't outrageous for me. I'd like a little lower but I am going to wait and see. I need to register for whatever I’m running first.


----------



## rteetz

Flights aren't outrageous for me. I'd like a little lower but I am going to wait and see. I need to register for whatever I’m running first.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Flights aren't outrageous for me. I'd like a little lower but I am going to wait and see. I need to register for whatever I’m running first.



*cough*Dopey*cough*


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> *cough*Dopey*cough*


Do I have a sponsor? I could use one.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Do I have a sponsor? I could use one.


Go fund me?


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Do I have a sponsor? I could use one.



If you were to run for a charity, I would donate.
I can't promise anything to a GoFundMe campaign until I get paid (which should be tomorrow).


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Go fund me?


I feel that would look bad.


----------



## pluto377

Just a heads up for those not happy with their southwest prices some of them have gone down already. I checked an hour after my purchase and mine went down $50 Pp on the return. I changed it but I’m kind of ticked because with the restrictions on their use of credits I won’t be able to use it anyway. So frustrating and really sketchy business practices imo.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Regarding temperature for the WDW Marathon, I believe in nine out of the past twelve, from 2007 on, I have been wearing what my avatar shows.
A tank top and shorts. 
Most start temps are mid 60's. not sure of the dew point but certainly not cold or uncomfortable.
Of course you still see people act like it's freezing. Me, I'm usually fired up to run so I am sweating.

2007 was one of the warmest.
I believe we are due for some normal January in Orlando temps. 
At least I hope so.


----------



## CDKG

MapleGirl said:


> Jumping in. I've been lurking for a little while. I'm doing the C25K now and plan to run/walk the half in January. I started the race in 2010 but had to leave at mile 5 due to intense asthma. It's been haunting me ever since. This is the year I finish that race! I'm working through an old knee injury, so I'm taking this slow and easy. I figured I have until 7/17 (DVC registration day) to decide if I'm up to it. I hope I am.
> 
> The plan is for my husband and I to fly from Massachusetts to Orlando on Friday, race on Saturday, return home on Sunday. I've made my hotel (Saratoga Springs) and flight reservations.
> 
> I'm nervously optimistic.
> 
> (I went to Diagon Alley last February. It was fantastic! We went over to the rest of US but I got sick on the first ride so we ended up leaving. I cannot do simulator rides. Boo.)


Good luck conquering your goal!

Just curious if you've got the asthma/running thing under control? I have mild asthma and always use my inhaler before running so I don't have any problems while I'm running. I forgot to pack one during a runDisney race weekend once and quickly realized my mistake when my asthma started to flare up during the 10k. Of course if a couple puffs before your run isn't enough, it wouldn't hurt to carry one with you during the race...just in case.

Good luck with your training!


----------



## jennamfeo

Looks like I’m doing Southwest even though the only way to make it work is to take an extra day off of work on the front end and coming in on Tuesday, which means most likely leaving on the following Tuesday. It is under what I was budgeting and the 2 free checked bags means I get to bring my wine traveler bag with me for safe transport of some booze.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Go fund me?



I'd chip in for a combined Dopey and face painting fund


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wow! You all book your flights early- maybe it's a Southwest thing? I won't book my flights until late fall.


----------



## MapleGirl

CDKG said:


> Good luck conquering your goal!
> 
> Just curious if you've got the asthma/running thing under control? I have mild asthma and always use my inhaler before running so I don't have any problems while I'm running. I forgot to pack one during a runDisney race weekend once and quickly realized my mistake when my asthma started to flare up during the 10k. Of course if a couple puffs before your run isn't enough, it wouldn't hurt to carry one with you during the race...just in case.
> 
> Good luck with your training!



Thanks CDKG! What did you do without your inhaler on that race?

I really don't know about my asthma. I think it's OK. I'm not used to having asthma and I'm _terribly_ out of shape. I can never tell if I'm having an asthma attack or if I can't breathe because I'm so out of shape. I will get a new inhaler for the training and go see a doctor again to be sure.

The problem in 2010 was the weather. I had exercise induced and *cold *induced asthma with inflamed airways. My doc gave me 2 inhalers: one was a muscle relaxant for my lungs and the other was a steroid to fix the damaged airways. Race day in 2010 was bitter cold. It was sleeting and snowing in Florida! I had already used my inhaler more than I was supposed to by mile 2. By mile 5 I couldn't breathe and was just miserable. I had to leave the race and it was just awful. I really really wish I had just walked instead of feeling like I had to run the whole thing. I wish I had been swept instead of quitting. Ugh. 8.5 years later and I'm STILL upset over this. BUT I have the ability to make this right for myself. I'm going to train nice and easy for the next 6 months and run/walk the half in January. 

Two summers ago I tore my meniscus mountain biking. It was a minor tear that didn't require surgery. I did PT but it still gets sore. I got some stretches and exercises from my knee specialist and am going to do those on my off days. If my knee is good after 5.5 weeks of training, I'll sign up for the half on 7/17. I have high hopes.

PS. Getting older kinda sucks. But I'm grateful to have that privilege.


----------



## LdyStormy76

run.minnie.miles said:


> Wow! You all book your flights early- maybe it's a Southwest thing? I won't book my flights until late fall.



Booked mine on American a few weeks ago since they were considerably cheaper than United - jet fuel prices are going up and I wanted to get my tickets before the prices went crazy.


----------



## CDKG

MapleGirl said:


> Thanks CDKG! What did you do without your inhaler on that race?
> 
> I really don't know about my asthma. I think it's OK. I'm not used to having asthma and I'm _terribly_ out of shape. I can never tell if I'm having an asthma attack or if I can't breathe because I'm so out of shape. I will get a new inhaler for the training and go see a doctor again to be sure.
> 
> The problem in 2010 was the weather. I had exercise induced and *cold *induced asthma with inflamed airways. My doc gave me 2 inhalers: one was a muscle relaxant for my lungs and the other was a steroid to fix the damaged airways. Race day in 2010 was bitter cold. It was sleeting and snowing in Florida! I had already used my inhaler more than I was supposed to by mile 2. By mile 5 I couldn't breathe and was just miserable. I had to leave the race and it was just awful. I really really wish I had just walked instead of feeling like I had to run the whole thing. I wish I had been swept instead of quitting. Ugh. 8.5 years later and I'm STILL upset over this. BUT I have the ability to make this right for myself. I'm going to train nice and easy for the next 6 months and run/walk the half in January.
> 
> Two summers ago I tore my meniscus mountain biking. It was a minor tear that didn't require surgery. I did PT but it still gets sore. I got some stretches and exercises from my knee specialist and am going to do those on my off days. If my knee is good after 5.5 weeks of training, I'll sign up for the half on 7/17. I have high hopes.
> 
> PS. Getting older kinda sucks. But I'm grateful to have that privilege.


At the end of that 10k I went to the medical tent where they gave me some albuterol. But, for liability reasons, they needed a lot of information from me and it took way longer than I anticipated! They couldn't have been nicer or more helpful, but I didn't want to be in that position again for the half marathon. So, I just tried to keep it easy and relax (sometimes your mind can make things worse). Lesson learned!

I definitely recommend following up with your doctor and developing a plan. My doctor has me using a preventive inhaler (Flovent) daily when I'm training to prevent my asthma from becoming a problem in the first place. That in addition to the albuterol pre-run and it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Wow! You all book your flights early- maybe it's a Southwest thing? I won't book my flights until late fall.


I feel like I am going to book my flight for Dopey before I even book my flight for my half in DC in September. Because that clearly makes sense.


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for all the Southwest information everyone!  I just went ahead and booked my flight for January as well.  I hadn't even realized that it was already time for that.


----------



## Smilelea

DH said SW price did drop midday after booking for the arrival flight so he was able to get some points back. He's good about keeping a check on them so we can rebook at cheaper price/points whenever possible.

He did see that flights were almost 6K (points) cheaper if we flew down a day earlier. I momentarily got my hopes up that we could arrive on Wed. instead and I could run the 5K too. Then I remembered he'd already tacked on a day at the end which maxed out the number of days I could be away from work without needing a physician's excuse. Darn! DH did say that after I run the half I might need the physician's excuse


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Wow! You all book your flights early- maybe it's a Southwest thing? I won't book my flights until late fall.


Probably, I saw the nonstop coming back which is rare for Omaha so grabbed it and it was a decent price.    Going out who knows when I'll get that, hoping for a good time & price, so that could be awhile or wishful thinking.


----------



## Keels

Smilelea said:


> DH said SW price did drop midday after booking for the arrival flight so he was able to get some points back. He's good about keeping a check on them so we can rebook at cheaper price/points whenever possible.
> 
> He did see that flights were almost 6K (points) cheaper if we flew down a day earlier. I momentarily got my hopes up that we could arrive on Wed. instead and I could run the 5K too. Then I remembered he'd already tacked on a day at the end which maxed out the number of days I could be away from work without needing a physician's excuse. Darn! DH did say that after I run the half I might need the physician's excuse



I'm sure there's a doctor around here who could help you.


----------



## jennamfeo

I was reading some Dopey stories on reddit. Got a little teary-eyed. A little overwhelmed. And then realized that this will most likely not be my "first and only" Dopey because I am going to love it so much that I'll have to do it again. Can registration just open up already?! Sheesh.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> I was reading some Dopey stories on reddit. Got a little teary-eyed. A little overwhelmed. And then realized that this will most likely not be my "first and only" Dopey because I am going to love it so much that I'll have to do it again. Can registration just open up already?! Sheesh.


I've done Dopey once & I'll do it again one year (2023 for sure).  It is special!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I was reading some Dopey stories on reddit. Got a little teary-eyed. A little overwhelmed. And then realized that this will most likely not be my "first and only" Dopey because I am going to love it so much that I'll have to do it again. Can registration just open up already?! Sheesh.



My first Dopey was the most amazing experience ever. 

It’s worth every penny and every training hour. You’ll feel like you’re invincible.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I was reading some Dopey stories on reddit. Got a little teary-eyed. A little overwhelmed. And then realized that this will most likely not be my "first and only" Dopey because I am going to love it so much that I'll have to do it again. Can registration just open up already?! Sheesh.


Yep my thoughts exactly.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis5150 said:


> So Southwest flights are kind of a disappointment, after waiting all this time for them to be released. I am considering a 2 stop, 1 plane change flight that goes thru St. Louis and Raleigh/Durham. The benefit of this flight is that DD28 would be flying out of Raleigh on the same flight so she would get on my plane there.  But I usually avoid flying thru places with snow on Marathon Weekend. Anyone fly out of/thru  St. Louis that can weigh in? Plus, is 50 minutes enough time to change planes in that airport? I have never been there before....



Are you leaving from Little Rock? I don't know how far of a drive Memphis is for you, but they are really cheap right now and a direct flight.


----------



## JM735

I'm glad I checked this thread as I clearly missed that Southwest opened the schedule for the rest of January...  So I'll probably be booking flights this weekend.  As others have commented, it feels so strange to book flights before race registration even opens. It's a good thing my love of Disney, and runDisney, makes me more forgiving!


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> My first Dopey was the most amazing experience ever.
> 
> It’s worth every penny and every training hour. You’ll feel like you’re invincible.



Agreed.  Couldn't have said this better.


----------



## tidefan

We’ll be driving...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 191 days from marathon weekend!

As promised a couple weeks ago, we're mixing it up a little bit for Sundays are for Disney this week. Instead of asking a question, I'd like you all to post your favorite photo(s) from any of the Disney parks. They can be of you, your family, characters, attractions, food, whatever. Just post pics that you enjoy.

This first one is from our second family trip to WDW. It's just one of my favorite family pics.

 

Next up is a pic from our last trip, marathon weekend 2017. It was my youngest daughter's first trip and she's wearing the Elsa dress we bought her in Epcot, which she was obsessed with for more than a year. I also have my marathon medal on.

 

This next pic is of the partners statue I took late one night in MK. I'm pretty sure I ripped off the idea for this photo from Tom Bricker. I just really love the shot.

 

Finally, one of my favorite photos from marathon weekend 2017. I was bound and determined to see IllumiNations and finally saw it the day of the marathon. I shot from Italy at the recommendation of the Disney Tourist Blog.


----------



## FFigawi




----------



## PCFriar80

Elevator for 2 please?




And...... What's for lunch today?


----------



## cavepig

@PCFriar80   oooh that's a great lion picture, they look very intent on something!


----------



## DIS-OH

With DD2 , after 2018 Fairy Tale Challenge  Me and my guys!


----------



## rteetz

Seeing Jodi Benson perform live at Epcot at the Dis 20th event was amazing!



Post my first half with my favorite guy Donald!



Not a good picture but for those that don’t know I absolutely love the Country Bears and seeing them out on my first Full was a must stop.



This one was on my first runDisney trip after the 10K in the Mexico pavilion. It was also my Grandma’s last trip. She would take her kids every year for spring break. I was very happy to have this memory with her.

 

Running with a group was a fun new experience for me this year.

 

After my finishing the full Dopey this year I was of course on top of the world.

 

Who doesn’t take pictures with a bus during a race?

 

My first flower and garden trip and of course I had to see this guy.

 

Fireworks symbolize what Disney is all about. 

 

I have much better quality photos but the dis doesn’t like many of them for being too large


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Seeing Jodi Benson perform live at Epcot at the Dis 20th event was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 334163
> 
> Post my first half with my favorite guy Donald!
> 
> View attachment 334164
> 
> Not a good picture but for those that don’t know I absolutely love the Country Bears and seeing them out on my first Full was a must stop.
> 
> View attachment 334165
> 
> This one was on my first runDisney trip after the 10K in the Mexico pavilion. It was also my Grandma’s last trip. She would take her kids every year for spring break. I was very happy to have this memory with her.
> 
> View attachment 334166
> 
> Running with a group was a fun new experience for me this year.
> 
> View attachment 334167
> 
> After my finishing the full Dopey this year I was of course on top of the world.
> 
> View attachment 334168
> 
> Who doesn’t take pictures with a bus during a race?
> 
> View attachment 334169
> 
> My first flower and garden trip and of course I had to see this guy.
> 
> View attachment 334170
> 
> Fireworks symbolize what Disney is all about.
> 
> View attachment 334171
> 
> I have much better quality photos but the dis doesn’t like many of them for being too large



These pictures are going to look SO much better with Panda face!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> Not a good picture but for those that don’t know I absolutely love the Country Bears and seeing them out on my first Full was a must stop.





rteetz said:


> This one was on my first runDisney trip after the 10K in the Mexico pavilion. It was also my Grandma’s last trip. She would take her kids every year for spring break. I was very happy to have this memory with her.



Yay Country Bears and Grandmas!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> These pictures are going to look SO much better with Panda face!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Marathon Weekend 2016: From left: DW, DSIL, Bigger, younger Bro, Mom, Nephew #2, Me, Nephew #1


----------



## roxymama




----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Looking back I have taken a surprising number of trips since I ran my first runDisney race in 2012, which was also my first visit to Disney World since the 90's. I can't locate all of my favorites in digital form, but I tried to find a few:

 
The day after running my first Marathon in 2013. We actually didn't go to any parks that year, so the foliage of Port Orleans Riverside will have to do as backdrop.
 
After finishing the Inaugural Dopey. That may have been the proudest and most accomplished feeling of my running life.

The next few are from my most recent trip with all of my nieces and nephews in December 2016-January 2017:
 
My favorite people and my favorite character
 
Full family (minus my dad, he had to come a few days later) on the bridge into AK
 
Mickey in Tusker House
 
Same day on the way out (my Dad's favorite character is Jiminy Cricket, I saw it and the setup was too perfect)


And, since we're talking Marathon Weekend we have to add some facepainting:
 

I have so many Disney pictures from the last 6 years it's crazy, most of them aren't easily accessible so I was limited in what I posted, but it was fun looking back at all of them.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

So, I am splurging on staying at the Beach Club, but when I got my plane reservations I saved a few hundred dollars by leaving a day earlier. Plus the original flight was filled and instead of having most of the day to get my bib and go to the parks, the other flights would have gotten me in too late to do anything. So, for the extra night I am debating between Pop Century or Port Orleans French Quarter...any experiences or recommendations?


----------



## Keels

Disneyslowrunner said:


> So, I am splurging on staying at the Beach Club, but when I got my plane reservations I saved a few hundred dollars by leaving a day earlier. Plus the original flight was filled and instead of having most of the day to get my bib and go to the parks, the other flights would have gotten me in too late to do anything. So, for the extra night I am debating between Pop Century or Port Orleans French Quarter...any experiences or recommendations?



I haven't stayed at either place, but I would go with whatever is cheapest. Pop Century is way closer to the Expo.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Just a few:


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Disneyslowrunner said:


> So, I am splurging on staying at the Beach Club, but when I got my plane reservations I saved a few hundred dollars by leaving a day earlier. Plus the original flight was filled and instead of having most of the day to get my bib and go to the parks, the other flights would have gotten me in too late to do anything. So, for the extra night I am debating between Pop Century or Port Orleans French Quarter...any experiences or recommendations?



For 1 night - go cheapest


----------



## TCB in FLA

A couple of scenes from Goofy ‘19


----------



## roxymama

Food question!  I'm currently only person booked on my room until we nail down who my trip companion will be (or if I stay solo to meet up with my friend's family)
So on early ADR day I really only want just one reservation...an afternoon tea.  Can I make a res. for just one at the 180 day of my hotel stay and then change to 2 at a later date?  Or do I just wait for the 180 day mark from the real date and book it for 2?  Hmmm


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Food question!  I'm currently only person booked on my room until we nail down who my trip companion will be (or if I stay solo to meet up with my friend's family)
> So on early ADR day I really only want just one reservation...an afternoon tea.  Can I make a res. for just one at the 180 day of my hotel stay and then change to 2 at a later date?  Or do I just wait for the 180 day mark from the real date and book it for 2?  Hmmm


You can do both but I would probably book for two first.


----------



## Keels

@roxymama - always book for the max you think you'll need and adjust down or let the restaurant know. As long as one person shows up for the seating, you're fine.

And now - my favorites times in my favorites places with my favorite people:


----------



## UNCBear24

First Dopey in 2016.


----------



## Princess KP

My first runDisney event in 2017 - the HM that became a Marathon. 
Don’t think I would have finished without my friends there. Oh and the beer helped.


----------



## lahobbs4

Meeting Moana after my first marathon was critical! Her soundtrack is what got me through training and the tough spots during that race! (and I told her that because I'm a giant dork sometimes)

 

Yes, that's me with a half marathon bib finishing the full marathon. Never in my life will I not be proud of that, no matter how stupid it was (cancelled half marathon). 

 

This will always be my favorite of all time. It was my daughter's first time meeting Mickey Mouse and she would not stop looking at him and turn around for the picture. It makes me misty-eyed every time I look at it!


----------



## lahobbs4

Princess KP said:


> My first runDisney event in 2017 - the HM that became a Marathon.
> Don’t think I would have finished without my friends there. Oh and the beer helped.



We had the same experience! Crazy!

Also, I love getting to see everyone's faces and loved ones


----------



## apdebord

Loved seeing everyone’s pics today!

(edited bc I am not good at uploading pics)

Me with my dad on our first and last time on the Teacups...he has always had vertigo and now that I’ve had a few bouts of it, it means so much more that he did this for me (note the sick scrunchie and side pony):


The only halfway decent race photo to ever have been taken of me- husband is behind me (Princess Half 2018):

My favorite race costumes to date- Winnie the Pooh and (unintentionally frat boy) Christopher Robin (W&D 10K):

My grandmother during her first trip to any Disney property as she met her favorite princess (they are the same age). She started crying before Snow White even made it to the table:

Post W&D/Splash and Dash Half 2014 (my first ever half) mid fake cheese and tortilla chip on SE...wasn’t paying attention to when the pic was:


----------



## cavepig

So many pictures but this is easy to get to so my first runDisney run in 2014 Everest Challenge & when I questioned why I hadn't signed up before for any, missing out for years!


----------



## SarahDisney

I dont have most of my Disney pictures on me, but here's one from yesterday:
 

You can see the layer of sweat that accumulated on us because of the humidity.


----------



## Dis5150

lahobbs4 said:


> Are you leaving from Little Rock? I don't know how far of a drive Memphis is for you, but they are really cheap right now and a direct flight.



I do fly out of Little Rock but I live southwest of there, about an hour. We have flown out of Memphis before for the better price but it is about a 4 hour drive that I don't want to make by myself in January (snow, ice the last 2 years at WDW weekend). I am a winter driving wimp, lol. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Before my first marathon in 2016. Then did Grumpy 2017 and Dopey 2018. Nothing beats the excitement of the first!


----------



## Princess KP

lahobbs4 said:


> We had the same experience! Crazy!
> 
> Also, I love getting to see everyone's faces and loved ones


LOVE your finish line photo!!


----------



## MapleGirl

FOOD: Where do you like to go for your pre and post race dinners?


----------



## ZellyB

Too many pictures to choose from to have a favorite I think, but here are some I like a lot.  

Fav Character shot with one of my kiddos




#allthemedals

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23Uqfb7]
	


Jump shot!  With my husband stooping down so it looks like I jumped higher!  True love.  

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JwXmEk]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## lhermiston

MapleGirl said:


> FOOD: Where do you like to go for your pre and post race dinners?



My post-marathon celebration dinner is Ohana. Pre-marathon I think I’m getting pasta at Contempo Cafe. Nothing special planned for the other races.


----------



## Simba's Girl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Wow! You all book your flights early- maybe it's a Southwest thing? I won't book my flights until late fall.



We're bringing our 2 younger kids who are in school during Marathon Weekend so we need to get flights that will accommodate their schedules somewhat. 



MapleGirl said:


> FOOD: Where do you like to go for your pre and post race dinners?



Last year we did Via Napoli pre marathon and Ohana post. 

I love the pizza at VN but the service sucked that day. I love Ohana for breakfast and the food was delicious but there was WAY too much of it and we won't be doing it again post. 

This year we're probably going to do VN pre again and switch it up with Narcoosee's or CG post.


----------



## ZellyB

FOOD:  We've done Via Napoli for before the races, although we honestly aren't that particular about where we go.  This past year we went to Victoria and Alberts afterward to celebrate Dopey!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sunday's response..

L-R top to bottom: Favorite ride photo ever!, Funniest family pic ever (S was hot and her feet were tired. It was August and she refused to smile. She was 3 I think, it was the trip we were testing MBs), Funniest ride photo from last Marathon weekend...S and her expressions are priceless!; All-time favorite family photo; S & I who did the 10K last time.

.
     ​


----------



## MissLiss279

FOOD: I was pretty happy with The Garden Grill or Trail’s End (brunch) before th marathon or half. Also, I usually do my big meal at lunch the day before and not dinner.


----------



## LilyJC

A bit more DLR representation from some of our recent visits:

 
We attended opening day of Pixar Pier - it was so much fun!

 
Our second ride on the Incredicoaster, and a funny single rider pic. Not my husband although they both bic it, so I had lots of jokes on my FB post

 
Typical Guardians of the Galaxy pic - youngest trying not to throw up, oldest being silly, and me just enjoying

 
Jack Jack’s Num Num cookie. So delicious!!

 
She had wanted to try the Alien Macaron for a while. She didn’t love it, but I had a bite and thought it was decent. 

 
One of our new faves from the Adorable Snowman - lemon soft serve and my frosty parfait next to her. 

 
One of our visits was an overnight trip to celebrate milestone birthdays. My youngest got to invite her BFF who doesn’t get to Disney often. It was my favorite to watch her BFF’s reactions to everything and capture pics to send her mom  PtN was definitely a highlight! Immediately after the parade ended, we rushed over to DL so we could watch the Together Forever fireworks. I didn’t get any pics because my hubby planted them somewhere they could have an amazing view of Main St and the castle

We are looking forward to our next WDW trip, but we really love our home park! Just wish rD events here at DLR would resume quickly....
​


----------



## LSUlakes

Some of my favorite from April.


----------



## roxymama

FOOD: first WDW RD trip we did Plaza Inn for simple food pre-race and Chef Mickey's post (not very fancy but fun for medal pics)
second WDW RD trip counter service light food before and Gaston cinnamon rolls after.
first DL RD trip we did Blue Bayou chicken for lunch and counter service nuggets for dinner.  And Plaza Inn after.

I don't have a big appetite right before or after races.  Give me a day on either end please and I'll eat the world.

My plan this time is easy light food from counters pre-race as well.  uncrustables or nuggets or both.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Any remember where the fuel stops were during the marathon? Did the later ones have anything besides sport beans?

While we are still months out, I am starting to think about what I need to bring, which may mean needing to trek out to Sam’s club before our membership expires. Side rant: closing always busy stores and telling people to go to one that is farther away or shop online is not a good business decision.


----------



## ZellyB

Bananas are available at a couple of stations.  Maybe around mile 11 or so and then I think in the WWoS section, so maybe around mile 18.  Sport beans also at a couple of stops but I don't remember where exactly.  Chocolate around mile 23 or so, as you enter Hollywood Studios.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Bananas are available at a couple of stations.  Maybe around mile 11 or so and then I think in the WWoS section, so maybe around mile 18.  Sport beans also at a couple of stops but I don't remember where exactly.  Chocolate around mile 23 or so, as you enter Hollywood Studios.


I remember sports beans just past the Poly and between AK and ESPN.


----------



## CDKG

For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.



I've always either gone straight from the race to partying, or going back to the resort to clean up and then straight to partying.

I'm like a 3-hour napper. If I take a hot shower and even sit down somewhere real quick, I'm done for the day. 

Also, I don't find I'm hungry after I run but just really thirsty ... and in other cases, I've been totally famished and just OMGALLTHEFRIES.

So, I'm a gross non-naping unhelpful person.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.


I celebrate both the day of and day after lol. I can't legally drink yet but I schedule a nice meal. I never nap (except I did for the first time after the half this year).


----------



## DOOM1001

rteetz said:


> Well I haven’t been on it but it’s not exactly the most well received attraction. It’s a race through New York. Think sort of like Soarin but in the setting of a theater and that entire theater moves as one. The new fast and furious ride hasn’t been well received either.



Fallon is actually pretty fun,the queue with the ragtime gals and Hashtag the panda makes the attraction unique,Fast and Furious however is a joke,Universal should start working on a replacement now, but overall Universal has a lot of very good attractions,the theming of Diagon Alley without a doubt is the best themed area at any park,definitely worth a visit.


----------



## JulieODC

Love the pictures!! Late to the party, but here are a few of my faves...first is our last trip as a family of 3 (I was pregnant at the time, should have captured the bump!)....the other is after the PHM in 2017 with my favorite recovery beverage!


----------



## lahobbs4

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.



I cancelled my celebration meal after I got to my resort from the marathon. They were so kind even though it was past the 24-hour cancellation window. I just told them I didn't know I would feel so awful and i couldn't make it! I grabbed a pizza from the Mara quick service at AKL and ate in my bed. Not exactly what I expected!

So, definitely go ahead and reserve something for Marathon night! But also make a reservation for the next day, just in case


----------



## flav

Before my runDisney races, I had a big breakfast (BOG), lunch (CS in AK and in France) and snacks in the parks. I was not that hungry because of so much carbs compared to other things so I had a Mickey pretzel for dinner both nights.

After both races, Mickey waffles at Everything Pop. After the last race, Sunday, I was not able to sleep (caffeinated fuel) so I went to the pool and ordered a fun drink at the bar. That relaxed me enough so I napped. I grabbed dinner at AoA foodcourt before making it to the celebratory DIS meet and the Epcot F&W party.


----------



## flav

I have tons of beautiful posed pictures at Disney but I realize now that I prefer the ones that tell a story:

Everyone remembers that downpour and splashing in the water while singing.

DM was scared on that first 7DMT ride, I was concerned about her, the kids were having a blast and DH was taking pictures! Typical.

My oldest DD was not longer wanting to meet characters (she was good sport for family pictures with some) but Gaston totally got her attention!

My first runDisney race, I had just so much fun the entire time.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ZellyB said:


> Bananas are available at a couple of stations.  Maybe around mile 11 or so and then I think in the WWoS section, so maybe around mile 18.  Sport beans also at a couple of stops but I don't remember where exactly.  Chocolate around mile 23 or so, as you enter Hollywood Studios.



Hmmmmm......Banana is good provided they are halves so I do have to try and open it....might just need to pack in applesauce to be safe.


----------



## LSUlakes

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.



The day of is my choice. After the marathon in 2016 we went to Ohana which was nice but I did not really have an appetite, partly due to the run and also due to the fact I had TWO cinnamon rolls from Gastons... Post race meal for the upcoming marathon is going to be Yak & Yetti. I really enjoyed our meal there last time and decided a day in AK post race with a early meal would complete the day.


----------



## Barca33Runner

flav said:


> My oldest DD was not longer wanting to meet characters (she was good sport for family pictures with some) but Gaston totally got her attention!



Our last trip we had the same CM as Gaston. He did an amazing job staying in character the entire time. Always bantering with each group of guests and being both quick and varied with his responses. Some of the questions/comments he faced were not what I would consider "normal" within the course of his job, but he never faltered. Definitely the best "face" character I've seen at WDW.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.



I scarfed down the food they gave us at the finish line, then added a cheeseburger. My actual celebration meal at Ohana was probably around 4:30 and I ate a bunch then, too.


----------



## JBinORL

Post-Dopey Marathon is the first time my wife and I managed to actually make it to our celebration meal after a marathon. We basically just did room service after our other three. For a half, it depends. Post-SWDS we did brunch at Grand Floridian Cafe. Post-W&D we will just DATW and eat whatever we want at the festival. Post-MCM, we don't know yet. We never know how we'll feel, so we're always skeptical about picking something nice


----------



## Chaitali

I was in the same situation last year and didn't know how I was going to be feeling as far as eating a big meal.  So we didn't make any reservations and decided to play it by ear since our plan was to go to Epcot anyway.  That turned out to be a good thing since all I ended up wanting was nachos and a margarita   We went back to the hotel after the race, showered and changed, and went right back out to Epcot.  I was worried that if I napped I wouldn't get back up again and would be even more sore than if I kept moving around a bit.


----------



## Princess KP

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.


I did not plan anything after the marathon because I wasn't too sure what to expect. I went back to my room, showered, napped for about 4 hours (that's still a nap, right?) and hobbled over to Disney Springs to grab a celebratory piece of cake from Amorette's.


----------



## FFigawi

CDKG said:


> For the marathoners, when do you schedule your celebration meal? The day of the marathon or the next day? Is it an early meal (brunch, early dinner, etc.) or late? Since my current longest run is "only" 14 miles, I am not sure when the runger will hit. My current plan is to schedule a celebration dinner for both days and then cancel one after I've had a chance to experience longer runs.



Our celebration dinner is always on Tuesday at Victoria & Albert's. I'm never all that hungry after a race, so Sunday is for drinking and a late dinner at Jiko.


----------



## Princess KP

Chaitali said:


> all I ended up wanting was nachos and a margarita



Nachos and margaritas...yummy!!


----------



## TeeterTots

I’m loving everyone’s pictures!!

 
Kiddos

 
My love

 
My first runDisney race 2016

 
First Marathon!


----------



## jhoannam

Hi everyone! 
I’m Jhoanna (pronounced Joanna). I’ve been running regularly for the last 3 years. My first race was a 15k 2.5 years ago. I’ve done 2 15ks and one 10k. I just signed up for my first half this September in preparation for the full in January. I managed to convince my long time friend (who live 9 hours away) to join me for both. She’s been doing races for many years, she’s done a half but this will be her first full too. So excited to join you all.


----------



## SarahDisney

Here's another WDW pic (from yesterday):
 

I LOVE Slinky dog dash.  So cute! The whole land is super cute.


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m Jhoanna (pronounced Joanna). I’ve been running regularly for the last 3 years. My first race was a 15k 2.5 years ago. I’ve done 2 15ks and one 10k. I just signed up for my first half this September in preparation for the full in January. I managed to convince my long time friend (who live 9 hours away) to join me for both. She’s been doing races for many years, she’s done a half but this will be her first full too. So excited to join you all.



Welcome!


----------



## jhoannam

Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going? 
Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
Am I going to regret not taking my family? 
At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?


1. I don’t but have gone with my school aged sisters. 
2. No my family did not come out and cheer. 
3. Maybe, maybe not. That depends on you I think.
4. I haven’t but know many have. My concern would be washing up after the race.


----------



## goingthedistance

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



I'm a bit of an anomaly because I've been going to marathon weekend every year since 2006 and plan to continue, so there is always "next year" that the kids and family can come.  My daughters are entering high school and middle school, and my wife is a teacher so it is hard to get them out every year.  In years past they have gone with me and they have also stayed home.  This past year the older daughter stayed home with my wife and the younger daughter came with my in-laws and myself.  The year prior was all hands on deck plus some family friends.  This coming year will be my in-laws and me; the girls and my wife are staying home. 

They were there for my first Disney marathon and I ran that marathon with my wife (at least the oldest daughter was.  The younger didn't make an appearance for more than a year later).  So I've gone solo and with family.  I always regret a little when I go without the family but the solo-ish trips make it easier for me to focus on what I need to do rather than juggling family and extended family and friends.

I've never flown back the day of the Disney marathon.  Out of my 20 marathons, the only marathon I've ever done and flown back the same day was the St George Marathon in 2010.  It was not fun being cramped in an airplane after the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



Kiddos will make the trip.
My wife was, but our first was born 5 months later.
Maybe... A marathon is kinda a big deal and your first one is one you will always remember. I do not ask DW to come to halfs and other shorter races, but marathons I do.
I would advise against it, but if you do wear compression socks.


----------



## amym2

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



We'll be there for our first half-marathon ("our" meaning our two high schoolers, my husband, and my daughter's friend; I will be spectating).  It's our Christmas present as a family.  I'm a teacher, so it's hard to miss school, but we're taking off Fri and Mon.  Our kids wouldn't normally be willing to miss school, but they're both cross country and track runners for our high school and aren't allowed to do other races during the season... and it's Disney!  Fortunately my principal is a DVC member with two kids, so he gets it!


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



1. Yes
2. Sort of. The marathon (and all of the races) start very early in the morning, as in, 5:30. I didn’t want to spoil the day by having my then-2-year-old get up just to see me for a minute of a 4-plus hour race. My wife and daughter were at the finish area, though. 
3. Maybe? It’s nice to have someone to share that experience with, but you said your friend was going, so I think you’ll be fine. 
4. No, but I drove 4 hours the day after a marathon and it was not ideal. 

Your mileage may vary on all of these. Personally, my family has missed most of my races and it doesn’t really bother me. Disney races are huge events with great spectators. I ran the marathon solo and had a great time.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



1.  That depends on you.  Finishing a race can be very emotional.  You may want to have a family member there to share that with.  I recently experienced a very special moment tied to a mission I served for my Church over 20 years ago.  Since I'm single, I would normally be alone during the time that I found this news out, but as divine providence would have it, I with my sister and her family when I learned of it.  I'm very glad that I had someone to hug when this news was announced even if my little nephew was a bit startled by an unexpected hug from his uncle.  Obviously, my sister and her husband knew what this news meant to me, so it was great to be able to "share" that with them.  

Finishing a race can be a very special moment especially your first of a particular distance.  Your family will make sacrifices in order for this to happen.  

2.  Whatever you decide on taking family, make sure you clearly define reality and expectations.  This means that they understand that you may want/need to go to bed early the night before any and all races.  This also means that they understand that you may choose to spend less time in the parks before/after any and all races in order to recover.  I know some people who strongly recommend that a runner get a separate room the night before a runDisney event in order to not impede family members from choosing to stay out beyond 7:00pm.  

3.  There are potentially very serious health consequences, including death, if one flies the same day as running a marathon.  Flying out next day would be better.


----------



## beltwaybarry

Looking at videos of the new Toy Story Land, with the green army guys and everything else, I'm wondering if that could/will be part of a slightly re-routed marathon course.


----------



## LSUlakes

beltwaybarry said:


> Looking at videos of the new Toy Story Land, with the green army guys and everything else, I'm wondering if that could/will be part of a slightly re-routed marathon course.



Not that runDisney wont put people on a narrow path, but the secondary entrance/exit does not seem to appear very wide at all. Maybe it is and it could work, and since this would be towards the end of the race the crowds should be a little more thinned out it, so maybe it could work. I also doubt though, that Disney wants to crowd its new land up with runners since it is towards the end of the race it would be a lot of traffic well into the morning. just my .02.


----------



## Keels

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



1. Yes, my parents and Joe were there for my first marathon - along with friends from out-of-town that came to spectate and my BFF and another friend who ran with me.
2.  Only you can really answer that. Joe wasn't out for this year's marathon (or any races, honestly), but I had so many friends spectating and running from here that it didn't really matter. It was my third Dopey, though, so the novelty had definitely worn off.
3. Is your friend going to be running as well? That definitely makes a difference.
4. I don't, but plenty of people do!


----------



## overstreetprncss

Can't wait for Marathon weekend 2019!  DH will be taking on the Dopey Challenge and I'll be running the Half.  Then we're hopping on the Dream to complete the Castaway Cay Challenge!


----------



## rteetz

beltwaybarry said:


> Looking at videos of the new Toy Story Land, with the green army guys and everything else, I'm wondering if that could/will be part of a slightly re-routed marathon course.


With Star Wars construction still ongoing I am not sure how they would do that. There is currently only one way in and out of Toy Story Land. The other way in and out they could open up but again you're running into a construction area for Star Wars.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> With Star Wars construction still ongoing I am not sure how they would do that. There is currently only one way in and out of Toy Story Land. The other way in and out they could open up but again you're running into a construction area for Star Wars.



Yeah, there's no way especially because the park will be open. Star Wars/Wine & Dine have a shot, though.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yeah, there's no way especially because the park will be open. Star Wars/Wine & Dine have a shot, though.


Yeah exactly, just like Pandora is only for those two races since you are through there before the park opens.


----------



## jhoannam

Sleepless Knight said:


> 1.  That depends on you.  Finishing a race can be very emotional.  You may want to have a family member there to share that with.  I recently experienced a very special moment tied to a mission I served for my Church over 20 years ago.  Since I'm single, I would normally be alone during the time that I found this news out, but as divine providence would have it, I with my sister and her family when I learned of it.  I'm very glad that I had someone to hug when this news was announced even if my little nephew was a bit startled by an unexpected hug from his uncle.  Obviously, my sister and her husband knew what this news meant to me, so it was great to be able to "share" that with them.
> 
> Finishing a race can be a very special moment especially your first of a particular distance.  Your family will make sacrifices in order for this to happen.
> 
> 2.  Whatever you decide on taking family, make sure you clearly define reality and expectations.  This means that they understand that you may want/need to go to bed early the night before any and all races.  This also means that they understand that you may choose to spend less time in the parks before/after any and all races in order to recover.  I know some people who strongly recommend that a runner get a separate room the night before a runDisney event in order to not impede family members from choosing to stay out beyond 7:00pm.
> 
> 3.  There are potentially very serious health consequences, including death, if one flies the same day as running a marathon.  Flying out next day would be better.


I would love to have them at the finish line, but not being able to enjoy the park with them would be a bummer. 

And I think I will fly out the next day, being able to nap after the race would be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## FFigawi

jhoannam said:


> I would love to have them at the finish line, but not being able to enjoy the park with them would be a bummer.
> 
> And I think I will fly out the next day, being able to *drink* after the race would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks



Fixed it for you


----------



## jhoannam

FFigawi said:


> Fixed it for you


 Yes, that too!


----------



## Simba's Girl

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



1. This will be my 1st marathon but DH's first was this year. Me and 2/3 DDs spectated at AK and outside BC(where we were staying I even beer'd him!). I did the 10K this year with DD3 and DH spectated outside of BC. This year DH will be running the M with me as part of Dopey and I doubt the children we're bringing will be awake when we run by the Contemporary/MK-though it's possible we'll see them at the finish/Epcot.
2. IDK...sometimes family can be overbearing.
3. Yes we take our kids out of school. DD3 runs the 10K (she's not old enough for the 1/2...yet) and DD2 loves Disney and keeps her grades up. They'll be in 6th and 10th grades this coming school year. DD1 is starting college and staying home with the dogs/chickens. We DID take her out of school her senior year and it went fine.  Although I'd love to take her with us, she's getting plenty of help with college financing and needs to work if she can. Because DD1 will be home, we can/will keep any DD home that isn't performing well enough in school.
4. Wouldn't even consider flying home same day of a M


----------



## Princess_Nikki

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?



Well, I do have school aged kids but this year I’m home schooling them. It’s literally just me and my two boys who live in Orlando so I’m trying to figure this one out. May see if I can recruit my baby sitter to meet me at the end of the race with the boys if I do the 10K. OR have us all 3 do the 5K together. 

Mmmm...maybe. But it’s not a bad time to do a solo trip. You have to get up sooo early for the races and they can be long days. Last race I did (Princess), my boys were with their Dad and it was nice to just do me and not worry about anyone else!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Is anyone just doing the 10K?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Princess_Nikki said:


> Is anyone just doing the 10K?


Possibly me depending On how much my fence costs me


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jhoannam said:


> I would love to have them at the finish line, but not being able to enjoy the park with them would be a bummer.
> 
> And I think I will fly out the next day, being able to nap after the race would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


It is possible to both have your family spectate during the race and greet you in the family reunion area afterwards and enjoy the parks with them before and/or after the race.  Just remember to clearly define expectations before the trip and make sure that everyone understands that.  You may have to take it easier in the parks than them.  Maybe this involves sitting on a bench and resting while they stand in line for a ride.  Perhaps it involves doing more shows than normal in order to minimize time on your feet before the race.  It may well involve you going to bed early the night before the race while they stay out and play.  My mom came down to watch me run a couple of races in Disneyland.  She understood that I would be going to bed very early the night before the races and needed a quiet dark room in order to get the rest I wanted before a race.  Having run many races by myself and thus relying on either self motivation or the kindness of spectators cheering for everyone, it is really nice to have family there to celebrate with.  My mom spectated during the 2015 Star Wars 10K and Half at Disneyland.  My little sister spectated during the 2017 Star Wars 10K at Disneyland.  It is really fun to see family members there knowing they're cheering especially for you.  If this is a special race for you going in, do not be afraid to miss out on the experience of sharing that with your family.  Just set reasonable expectations beforehand.

I would also recommend clearly defining expectations with your friend.  I have run 5 races now with my little sister.  Or more accurately, we have ran in the same race 5 times.  We have never run together because we run at different speeds and do not want to impact the experience the other runner wants to have.  If we had run together, both of us probably would have had very different experiences.  I stopped for a whole lot of pictures during the all 3 races.  My sister stopped for 2.  In the end, we both enjoyed the races equally, but on our own terms.  While it would have been fun to have a picture with me and her with the Ewoks since I gave her the first plush Ewok that became her very favorite plush toy in the entire history of toys, we both had better experiences doing our own race as it were.  And we did get a photo together after the race with Darth Vader.  

If you and your friend are on the same page, then great.  Enjoy it.  Just make sure going in that you both know what each other wants out of the race.  You don't want one person to have dreams of setting a personal record and the other one hoping to stop for as many character photos as possible running together if those 2 goals are very incompatible.


----------



## JulieODC

Princess_Nikki said:


> Is anyone just doing the 10K?



Me!!

I’m recovering from Lyme disease and don’t want to commit to the half yet. If I really start to feel better and there’s still half bibs, I miiiight consider it. But, I’d also be doing it as a long weekend trip with the fam, to “just” the 10k would leave us more park time.


----------



## JBinORL

Sleepless Knight said:


> It is possible to both have your family spectate during the race and greet you in the family reunion area afterwards and enjoy the parks with them before and/or after the race.  Just remember to clearly define expectations before the trip and make sure that everyone understands that.  You may have to take it easier in the parks than them.  Maybe this involves sitting on a bench and resting while they stand in line for a ride.  Perhaps it involves doing more shows than normal in order to minimize time on your feet before the race.  It may well involve you going to bed early the night before the race while they stay out and play.  My mom came down to watch me run a couple of races in Disneyland.  She understood that I would be going to bed very early the night before the races and needed a quiet dark room in order to get the rest I wanted before a race.  Having run many races by myself and thus relying on either self motivation or the kindness of spectators cheering for everyone, it is really nice to have family there to celebrate with.  My mom spectated during the 2015 Star Wars 10K and Half at Disneyland.  My little sister spectated during the 2017 Star Wars 10K at Disneyland.  It is really fun to see family members there knowing they're cheering especially for you.  If this is a special race for you going in, do not be afraid to miss out on the experience of sharing that with your family.  Just set reasonable expectations beforehand.
> 
> I would also recommend clearly defining expectations with your friend.  I have run 5 races now with my little sister.  Or more accurately, we have ran in the same race 5 times.  We have never run together because we run at different speeds and do not want to impact the experience the other runner wants to have.  If we had run together, both of us probably would have had very different experiences.  I stopped for a whole lot of pictures during the all 3 races.  My sister stopped for 2.  In the end, we both enjoyed the races equally, but on our own terms.  While it would have been fun to have a picture with me and her with the Ewoks since I gave her the first plush Ewok that became her very favorite plush toy in the entire history of toys, we both had better experiences doing our own race as it were.  And we did get a photo together after the race with Darth Vader.
> 
> If you and your friend are on the same page, then great.  Enjoy it.  Just make sure going in that you both know what each other wants out of the race.  You don't want one person to have dreams of setting a personal record and the other one hoping to stop for as many character photos as possible running together if those 2 goals are very incompatible.




Yup, we are going through this with W&D this year. My wife and I are runners, my mom and sister are not. They're coming to do the 5k with us and then watch the half. We've had to set the expectation that on Saturday, we likely will head back very early to go to bed, and that they don't need to wake up when we do and can just catch a bus to the finish area. Additionally, my wife and I start races together, but don't actually run together. We did for Dopey, as we knew we would need each other's support to finish.


----------



## cavepig

2 weeks from today (well except AP/DVC that's less now) till we finally can register  Woah!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> 2 weeks from today (well except AP/DVC that's less now) till we finally can register  Woah!


And runDisney has put the Galloway plans for Goofy and Dopey up on their website.  For now the plans are not year specific and the computer import function is not available.  I don't know if it will remain that way.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> And runDisney has put the Galloway plans for Goofy and Dopey up on their website.  For now the plans are not year specific and the computer import function is not available.  I don't know if it will remain that way.


I think they will remain that way. They haven’t done specific ones for wine and dine.


----------



## TheHamm

I've decided I am in for the half (my first so just finish, not race), so chiming in.



rteetz said:


> With Star Wars construction still ongoing I am not sure how they would do that. There is currently only one way in and out of Toy Story Land. The other way in and out they could open up but again you're running into a construction area for Star Wars.


We did run through the skyliner construction during Princess, not nearly as big of a site, but fun to see, and 'construction worker' cheering people on was pretty funny to me.  However, I think if it were on the table to have people to run through they should save it for Rival weekend.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> We did run through the skyliner construction during Princess, not nearly as big of a site, but fun to see, and 'construction worker' cheering people on was pretty funny to me. However, I think if it were on the table to have people to run through they should save it for Rival weekend.


I think that’s easier to contain than Star Wars construction would be. And they wouldn’t have us running through toy story when the land is open which is when we run through DHS.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> I think that’s easier to contain than Star Wars construction would be. And they wouldn’t have us running through toy story when the land is open which is when we run through DHS.


I agree it will never happen for the full, but I think on a different weekend when we finish before park open the _could_ do it.  I think they would be cognizant of the people running the race being tempted to run off course and take in all the star wars glory, run off with rocks, or whatever.  So I agree unlikely, but it would be amazingly fun!


----------



## TCB in FLA

jhoannam said:


> Since I’m new here I have lots of questions. If you have school aged kids, are they going?
> Was your family there to chear you on during your first marathon?
> Am I going to regret not taking my family?
> At this point it’s just my friend and I going.
> Last question, anyone fly home the day of the marathon?


My boys are 17 and 15. I’ve been running Disney for five years and they (as well as DH) have yet to attend any of them. They also missed my first marathon (non-Disney) although my parents were there. I have met up with friends each time, and honestly, I really prefer this. I love to travel with my family, but RD events are *my* Disney time with friends rather than worrying about the needs of the family. I would love to run Disney with DH, but I’m sure not leaving teen boys alone and family has never volunteered to help.


----------



## jhoannam

TCB in FLA said:


> My boys are 17 and 15. I’ve been running Disney for five years and they (as well as DH) have yet to attend any of them. They also missed my first marathon (non-Disney) although my parents were there. I have met up with friends each time, and honestly, I really prefer this. I love to travel with my family, but RD events are *my* Disney time with friends rather than worrying about the needs of the family. I would love to run Disney with DH, but I’m sure not leaving teen boys alone and family has never volunteered to help.


Thank you for this... looking at pricing I think it's best they stay home. Specially since we want to go to Disney World after Star Wars Lands opens in the fall.


----------



## jhoannam

Registration questions: My friend has never been to WDW, she doesn't have an MDE. I'll be making the hotel reservation under my MDE. Would it be easier just to add her to my MDE and I register her for the race or should I let her create her own MDE and just add her as a friend? Would I be able to register her if she's linked to my MDE?


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> Registration questions: My friend has never been to WDW, she doesn't have an MDE. I'll be making the hotel reservation under my MDE. Would it be easier just to add her to my MDE and I register her for the race or should I let her create her own MDE and just add her as a friend? Would I be able to register her if she's linked to my MDE?


I believe with the new process you could do either. Not sure which would be easier.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> I think they will remain that way. They haven’t done specific ones for wine and dine.


While it is a bit more work on the runners part to correlate the plan into their specific race weekend, I think doing it this way allows a new or prospective runner to see what the plan would look like.   

In other words, if I've never run before and am thinking about a runDisney race next year that isn't on marathon weekend allows me to see the workload involved and how much time to give myself to train in order to be ready for the race.  The only change I would make is to put up a 10K/Half challenge plan.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> In other words, if I've never run before and am thinking about a runDisney race next year that isn't on marathon weekend allows me to see the workload involved and how much time to give myself to train in order to be ready for the race. The only change I would make is to put up a 10K/Half challenge plan.



There is a 19.3 plan: https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...ns/2018/runDisney-Challenge-Training-Plan.pdf


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> There is a 19.3 plan: https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...ns/2018/runDisney-Challenge-Training-Plan.pdf


Thanks.  Guess I didn't look hard enough since I was focused on Dopey.


----------



## cavepig

jhoannam said:


> Registration questions: My friend has never been to WDW, she doesn't have an MDE. I'll be making the hotel reservation under my MDE. Would it be easier just to add her to my MDE and I register her for the race or should I let her create her own MDE and just add her as a friend? Would I be able to register her if she's linked to my MDE?


It doesn't matter if she is on your MDE or not, it does not show up on MDE.  You can use your Disney login (runDisney manage account) to sign you and her both up, regardless of her being or not being on your MDE.


----------



## petals

Thinking of doing the 5K I’m so not fit so is it ok to walk it? 

I’d walk the dogs and I do dancing and karate but not the fittest and I’d never run it. Also the 5K is on the morning we fly home and we’ve a nine hour flight home so is it crazy to be considering it? It’s something I’ve wanted to do for a while and we don’t know when we’d be back in WDW again


----------



## rteetz

petals said:


> Thinking of doing the 5K I’m so not fit so is it ok to walk it?
> 
> I’d walk the dogs and I do dancing and karate but not the fittest and I’d never run it. Also the 5K is on the morning we fly home and we’ve a nine hour flight home so is it crazy to be considering it? It’s something I’ve wanted to do for a while and we don’t know when we’d be back in WDW again


Yes the 5K is not timed so many people walk.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

petals said:


> Thinking of doing the 5K I’m so not fit so is it ok to walk it?
> 
> I’d walk the dogs and I do dancing and karate but not the fittest and I’d never run it. Also the 5K is on the morning we fly home and we’ve a nine hour flight home so is it crazy to be considering it? It’s something I’ve wanted to do for a while and we don’t know when we’d be back in WDW again


I briskly walked the Star Wars Dark Side 5K in April when I wasn't waiting in line for photos.  I never ran during that race since I was saving my legs for the 10K and Half the next 2 days.  I finished in just over 90 minutes and never once did anyone tell me I was in any danger of being swept.  Since I'm not fast at all, I heard plenty of notices about how far ahead of pace I was the next 2 races which were timed, but was never in danger of being swept.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Is the 5K only timed for the Dopey?
I only did the 5K once as a Dopey and it was indeed timed.


----------



## SarahDisney

Grumpy_42K said:


> Is the 5K only timed for the Dopey?
> I only did the 5K once as a Dopey and it was indeed timed.



Yes. The timing mats are there, but the Dopey bibs are the only ones that have timing chips - the 5K bibs do not. 
I know this a) because I just do, and b) because when I did the 5K a few years back, a woman asked us if our bibs had chips, because hers (5K) did not, but her husband's (Dopey) did and she was worried that something was wrong. We told her it was all good and she wasn't supposed to have a chip on her bib.

I'm guessing Dopey 5K is only timed because it's part of a challenge and they need the time as proof that you completed the race.


----------



## lahobbs4

Is anyone else looking forward to the increased calorie intake for Dopey Training? No? Just me always thinking about food...


----------



## Bree

lahobbs4 said:


> Is anyone else looking forward to the increased calorie intake for Dopey Training? No? Just me always thinking about food...



Me. I like food...and coffee.


----------



## jennamfeo

Scale of 1-10 on if I should take a half day from work on Dopey registration day?


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Scale of 1-10 on if I should take a half day from work on Dopey registration day?



I’m planning on registering at work that morning. It shouldn’t sell out, so I think I’ll be fine.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Scale of 1-10 on if I should take a half day from work on Dopey registration day?



I vote for full day, since you'll be busy keeping up with everyone else's registrations on the Dis.

Got to say: I'm getting jealous as registration gets closer.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Scale of 1-10 on if I should take a half day from work on Dopey registration day?



So...3?


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m planning on registering at work that morning. It shouldn’t sell out, so I think I’ll be fine.


I have never had an issue signing up for a runDisney race. I will also be at work, and my mornings are pretty slow. But with my luck it would be the one morning that a server catches on fire or something. Haha. I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I have never had an issue signing up for a runDisney race. I will also be at work, and my mornings are pretty slow. But with my luck it would be the one morning that a server catches on fire or something. Haha. I'm just being paranoid.



I hear you. I thought about taking the day/morning off. But I don’t think I’ll need to. 

I have a 9 a.m. meeting each day. My plan is to go to that and get registered. 

My question: who is ordering a jacket? I’m interested, but kind of iffy.


----------



## CDKG

I've already blocked some time off on my calendar. Even if something suddenly comes up, my boss is over my organization's wellness program. So, if I said I needed a few minutes to register for my first marathon, she'd be like, "okay!"


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> My question: who is ordering a jacket? I’m interested, but kind of iffy.


Not me. I haven't cared for the plain black preorder jackets in the past. I'm hoping I find something I like better either at the expo or online after the race.


----------



## jennamfeo

CDKG said:


> I've already blocked some time off on my calendar. Even if something suddenly comes up, my boss is over my organization's wellness program. So, if I said I needed a few minutes to register for my first marathon, she'd be like, "okay!"


I kind of feel like my office would be the same way. Good call.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Scale of 1-10 on if I should take a half day from work on Dopey registration day?



Don't be Bashful, I'm thinking check with Doc for a sick day, tell him you're a little Grumpy and Sneezy.  He'll prescribe some medicine to make you Sleepy, you'll wake up Happy so you can register for Dopey.  That's all I got!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

That is amazing to me that they DON'T time the non-Dopey 5K's!
They already have the timing mats and they charge the highest price in the nation for a 5K and yet they don't time it?
WUT?!

I would never do a non-timed race that I had to pay for.
They can't call it a "race," that is for certain.
Call it one of those ridiculous euphemisms, like a "fun-run."


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> That is amazing to me that they DON'T time the non-Dopey 5K's!
> They already have the timing mats and they charge the highest price in the nation for a 5K and yet they don't time it?
> WUT?!
> 
> I would never do a non-timed race that I had to pay for.
> They can't call it a "race," that is for certain.
> Call it one of those ridiculous euphemisms, like a "fun-run."


The 5K is considered the family fun run of the race weekend.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I actually have the 17th off and the morning off of the 19th. I'm trying to decide if I hold out a week or 2 to register for the Marathon for myself and just register DH and DD on one of those days. 

I forget do they post how full the race is (% sold) on the website?


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> I actually have the 17th off and the morning off of the 19th. I'm trying to decide if I hold out a week or 2 to register for the Marathon for myself and just register DH and DD on one of those days.
> 
> I forget do they post how full the race is (% sold) on the website?


Not anymore. They used too a few years ago but stopped doing that.


----------



## jhoannam

Does anyone know if you are able to use Disney gift cards to pay registration fees?


----------



## jhoannam

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone know if you are able to use Disney gift cards to pay registration fees?


Answering my own question... I just tried to register for the virtual run and paying with a Disney gift card is an option.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I hear you. I thought about taking the day/morning off. But I don’t think I’ll need to.
> 
> I have a 9 a.m. meeting each day. My plan is to go to that and get registered.
> 
> My question: who is ordering a jacket? I’m interested, but kind of iffy.


I've never had any problem getting into runDisney events on the AP registration.  Granted, I managed to miss out on the craziest years and went with a travel agent that guaranteed registration for the 2015 Star Wars races at Disneyland since I was between APs at that time, but I plan on setting an appointment on my calendar to keep that time free and register.  For what it's worth, even the 2015 Star Wars Half didn't sell out during the AP window of 1 week.  The challenge and 5K/10K only sold out, but the half remained open.  Once the half went on sale to the general public, it sold out in 2 hours.

I'll probably order the jacket, but it's more of a guarantee that I have the jacket and return it if I don't like it kind of a thing.  I bought the 2017 Dark Side jacket at the Expo, but in 2018, there were no jackets when I got to the expo on Thursday afternoon so they were either sold out or only available if you preordered, which I did. 

Since this will be my first marathon, I might want a jacket for it.  Preordering one guarantees that I'll get it and I can always return if I don't like it.  I'm almost certain I'll preorder the race pins since I like to get a pin for each race that I run.


----------



## leholcomb

So I have been out of the runDisney loop for a couple of years. I'm looking at the website and see nothing regarding specific charities or travel providers nor the chEAR squad. I am trying to preare for registration but i feel like i am missing information.... am i crazy?


----------



## croach

Grumpy_42K said:


> That is amazing to me that they DON'T time the non-Dopey 5K's!
> They already have the timing mats and they charge the highest price in the nation for a 5K and yet they don't time it?
> WUT?!
> 
> I would never do a non-timed race that I had to pay for.
> They can't call it a "race," that is for certain.
> Call it one of those ridiculous euphemisms, like a "fun-run."



Most of us are just racing ourselves anyways so they can call these things whatever they want.


----------



## SarahDisney

Grumpy_42K said:


> That is amazing to me that they DON'T time the non-Dopey 5K's!
> They already have the timing mats and they charge the highest price in the nation for a 5K and yet they don't time it?
> WUT?!
> 
> I would never do a non-timed race that I had to pay for.
> They can't call it a "race," that is for certain.
> Call it one of those ridiculous euphemisms, like a "fun-run."





croach said:


> Most of us are just racing ourselves anyways so they can call these things whatever they want.



Yeah. This. All I care about is my personal goals, and if one of those is time, I'll time myself.
I don't run races for time, I run for the experience. In fact, I feel bad for people who only run because they want an official time, because they may miss out on the fun. You can run for the experience and still be interested in getting a good time! Just take a few breaths and enjoy running around the parks (and maybe even enjoy passing people). Races can be fun, whether you win, come in last, or (like most of us) are somewhere in the middle.
That's what I love about running. You don't have to be the best to enjoy it. You just have to be open to the experience.


----------



## UNCBear24

jhoannam said:


> Answering my own question... I just tried to register for the virtual run and paying with a Disney gift card is an option.


Can you pay part of your registration with a gift card and the balance with your credit card?


----------



## rteetz

UNCBear24 said:


> Can you pay part of your registration with a gift card and the balance with your credit card?


I would imagine so. This is what I plan on doing.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah. This. All I care about is my personal goals, and if one of those is time, I'll time myself.
> I don't run races for time, I run for the experience. In fact, I feel bad for people who only run because they want an official time, because they may miss out on the fun. You can run for the experience and still be interested in getting a good time! Just take a few breaths and enjoy running around the parks (and maybe even enjoy passing people). Races can be fun, whether you win, come in last, or (like most of us) are somewhere in the middle.
> That's what I love about running. You don't have to be the best to enjoy it. You just have to be open to the experience.



Admittedly, I struggled with this a little bit heading into my first Disney marathon. I'm a competitive person (not my finest quality) and I went back and forth on running for fun and running for time. Ultimately, running for time ran out since I didn't know if I'd run another marathon, but fortunately I'm slow enough that I was able to enjoy the scenery! ha ha. I didn't do any character stops or anything, though.

For my first Dopey, I'm leaning the opposite direction. I want to take in the atmosphere a little bit more, maybe do a few character stops, as well. Part of that is out of necessity since I want to make sure I have enough gas in the tank to do the marathon.

So yeah, the beauty of these events is they're whatever you make 'em. Run hard, walk, run/walk. Stop for characters/breeze by 'em. Go for time, go for fun.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! It's a great week to be prepping for marathon weekend. ADR windows open up this week for most of us (more on that next week). Registration is in 11 days (more on that in two weeks). 

But, that's the future and the present is right now. The last time I checked, Sundays are for Disney, so let's make this happen...

Independence Day was on Wednesday and, in my neck of the woods, that meant a fireworks show (let's not even get into the nightly unofficial shows that woke up my kid several nights this week ). Fourth of July fireworks are great, but they don't really hold a candle to the nightly shows at WDW. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite nighttime show(s), past or present, at WDW.

My top 3:
3. Wishes
2. IllumiNations
1. Celebrate the Magic

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

UNCBear24 said:


> Can you pay part of your registration with a gift card and the balance with your credit card?





rteetz said:


> I would imagine so. This is what I plan on doing.



No, you can only use ONE form of payment (Disney Gift card, Credit/Debit card or Disney Chase Rewards Card.)

 It also can only be one gift card number, so if you have multiple you'll need to use the Disney gift card site and consolidate to one card number.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I will only watch fireworks at Disney and, in all honesty, rarely make time for them even when I’m there. There is nothing about them that particularly appeals to me. Don’t get me started on my neighbors setting them off all hours of the night for the last week (the pop up fireworks stores in my area must’ve made a killing). So from my limited nighttime experiences:

3. Fantasmic!-Hollywood Studios-This is definitely going to get knocked by others because it’s “not as good as DL”, but I enjoy it for what it is. I’m fully on board the “remake  Fantasmic! into a better, more cohesive show” train. I think there is great opportunity to make something good into something great.
2. Pirate Fireworks at Sea (I don’t know the official name)-DCL-Fireworks on a cruise ship is pretty fun and cool.
1. Happily Ever After-Magic Kingdom-The fates have conspired against me and I have still only seen HEA on YouTube, but the projection show element is much more up my alley than pure fireworks. It is the only fireworks show that I am actively excited to eventually see.

I don’t dislike any of the shows I’ve seen, the others would be HalloWishes, IllumiNations, and Rivers of Light, but I don’t have very strong recollections of them. We are not campers for fireworks locations, so I don’t think I’ve ever had “good seats” for any of the shows. That probably impacts my experiences as well.


----------



## hotblooded

2. Boo to You Halloween parade. I didn’t know what to expect, but I love the music, costumes and choreography. 

1. Wishes. My first time seeing it was June 2010, during dinner at Ohana, and I was completely surprised to have the music piped in and the lights dimmed. The soundtrack was so sentimental I almost shed a tear. It was my first night back at WDW since 2004 and it couldn’t have been more perfect.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

1) 2018 Version of Star Wars Fireworks @ Hollywood Studios
2) 2015 Version of Star Wars Fireworks @ Hollywood Studios
3) Pirates & Princess Party Fireworks (going way back there in 2008)


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Independence Day was on Wednesday and, in my neck of the woods, that meant a fireworks show (let's not even get into the nightly unofficial shows that woke up my kid several nights this week ). Fourth of July fireworks are great, but they don't really hold a candle to the nightly shows at WDW. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite nighttime show(s), past or present, at WDW.


1. Illuminations: Reflections of Earth
2. Happily Ever After
3. I never saw it but Fantasy in the Sky at DHS
4. Wishes
5. Frozen fireworks at DHS


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> No, you can only use ONE form of payment (Disney Gift card, Credit/Debit card or Disney Chase Rewards Card.)
> 
> It also can only be one gift card number, so if you have multiple you'll need to use the Disney gift card site and consolidate to one card number.


That's a little ridiculous. So I would need over $600 in Disney gift cards? When buying things online you can use a gift card and then pay the rest of the balance with a credit card.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite nighttime show(s), past or present, at WDW.


3. MSEP - The Original Disneyland version I grew up with.

2. Paint the Night - I never thought another nighttime parade could improve upon MSEP and the Baroque Hoedown, but PTN managed to both pay tribute and improve upon MSEP!

1. Fantasmic! - The Original Disneyland version. (The HS version is sooo bad, it's insulting, BAD! If they called it something else, it might not bother me as much. But that joke of a show is NOT Fantasmic!)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Favorite Disney Shows:

1 - NYE Epcot fireworks
2 - Original Star Wars fireworks at DHS
3 - Wishes
4 - A castle projection show - The Magic, the Memories and You


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> That's a little ridiculous. So I would need over $600 in Disney gift cards? When buying things online you can use a gift card and then pay the rest of the balance with a credit card.


Yeah, so I stuck $900 on one card for 2 Goofys.  You could go now to the Disney gift card site and add to your existing card what you need to cover it plus the 6.6% registration fee.

From the FAQ's    https://www.rundisney.com/help/faq/

*"Can I split my payment between different forms of payments?
Currently, you can only use one type of payment and it must have sufficient balance to cover the entire transaction."*


----------



## SarahDisney

4. 4th of July fireworks at MK:
 
3. Wishes
2. Fantasmic! (When it's not raining)
1. MSEP


----------



## rteetz

If we are including nighttime parades I need to add Spectromagic to my list. I loved that parade.


----------



## JBinORL

The ONLY nighttime thing I ever cared about at Disney: The Main Street Electrical Parade. Wishes was good, Happily Ever After is great, but to me that was the best and will forever remind me of my childhood.


----------



## Bree

1.  Wishes (R.I.P)
2.  Hallowishes
3.  Star Wars Fireworks

I miss the MSEP. I have been using that song as a ring tone on my phone for years.


----------



## LdyStormy76

leholcomb said:


> So I have been out of the runDisney loop for a couple of years. I'm looking at the website and see nothing regarding specific charities or travel providers nor the chEAR squad. I am trying to preare for registration but i feel like i am missing information.... am i crazy?



You are not crazy.  In the revamping of the site over the last 10 or so weeks information has been removed, including everything you are looking for.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD:

1. WISHES!!! (the message, the music)
2. Illuminations during the millennium celebration
2b. Regular Illuminations
3. HEA (also the message and the music but totally different than Wishes)
4. Frozen fireworks

Never have seen the SW fireworks and Fantasmic gets a big 'ol YAWN from me 

Also I totally agree with MSEP and Spectro...MSEP was better but not by much. Miss having a nighttime parade at MK.


----------



## ChipNDale86

1. Happily Ever After
2. 4th of July fireworks at Epcot
3. Wishes!
4. Hallowishes


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:

Not a fireworks fan so I don't have a 2nd and 3rd, but Illuminations chokes me up every time. The music, the message of human progress and our histories being interwoven, the fire satisfying my inner pyromaniac, it's a must do every trip. I still listen to and treasure the CD I have of all the music from the millennium celebration.


----------



## camaker

4.  IllumiNations
3.  Happily Ever After/Wishes
2.  Paint the Night
1.  HalloWishes


----------



## JulieODC

We haven’t done many nighttime shows - with little kids the last 6 years, we’ve been pretty limited in that area.

1. Illuminations - I love the music, the globe, and it’s probably the show I’ve seen the most.

2. Wishes - again, the music - and our 2nd most attended.


----------



## leholcomb

leholcomb said:


> So I have been out of the runDisney loop for a couple of years. I'm looking at the website and see nothing regarding specific charities or travel providers nor the chEAR squad. I am trying to preare for registration but i feel like i am missing information.... am i crazy?



Anyone?


----------



## CDKG

leholcomb said:


> Anyone?


They removed this information shortly after last January’s event, when they updated the website for next January’s event. The travel partners and charities should be updated soon with registration less than two weeks away. ChEAR squad, Race Retreat and other add ons may or may not be offered. Your guess is as good as mine...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Admittedly, I struggled with this a little bit heading into my first Disney marathon. I'm a competitive person (not my finest quality) and I went back and forth on running for fun and running for time. Ultimately, running for time ran out since I didn't know if I'd run another marathon, but fortunately I'm slow enough that I was able to enjoy the scenery! ha ha. I didn't do any character stops or anything, though.
> 
> For my first Dopey, I'm leaning the opposite direction. I want to take in the atmosphere a little bit more, maybe do a few character stops, as well. Part of that is out of necessity since I want to make sure I have enough gas in the tank to do the marathon.
> 
> So yeah, the beauty of these events is they're whatever you make 'em. Run hard, walk, run/walk. Stop for characters/breeze by 'em. Go for time, go for fun.


My first race ever at Disneyland is currently my fastest and also my least amount of fun race.  It's also the only race where I didn't stop for photos.  At all.  For Dopey and my first marathon, I'll take photos.  If I love the character and the line is reasonable, I'll stop for a photo.  In other words, I'm not stopping for any character from my least favorite Disney movie ever no matter how short the line is.  I'll certainly stop for photos such as Cinderella Castle, park icons, or just cool photo opportunities.  I want to better enjoy the experience than I did my first one.  I was so terrified about finishing that I didn't dare stop for photos.  I missed out on some great ones.  While I don't regret it because had I failed in that race, I doubt I would have ever attempted another one, I will approach this first experience differently.

SAFD:

1.  Remember Dreams Come True Disneyland 50th Anniversary.  A pyrotechnic history of Disneyland that dared to and actually succeeding in recreating some of the most beloved Disneyland attractions, both past and present, in the sky.  Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Indiana Jones, and culminated in actually blowing up the Death Star in the skies over Sleeping Beauty Castle with Star Tours.  This is the gold standard by which I measure all Disney pyrotechnic shows.  

2.  Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular.  Magic happens in abundance when you combine John Williams music with fireworks.  See above.  Also, I believe that a fireworks show consisting solely of John Williams music and fireworks could be the greatest fireworks show in the history of fireworks shows.  

3.  Fantasmic Disneyland version only.  There are a lot of reasons why the Disneyland version is vastly superior.  I once had the opportunity to watch the Disneyland show next to some Disney World cast members who were seeing the Disneyland version for the first time.  Obviously, they knew the show well.  But jaws dropped and cameras came out during the Peter Pan (since replaced by Pirates of the Caribbean) sequences and the finale.  Florida just cannot top the Columbia being transformed into a pirate ship and the Mark Twain in all its glory at the end.  Disneyland also unveiled a brand new Maleficent in 2009 that blows away the old stick on a head dragon they used from 1992 to 2009.  It's also really something to watch the show seemingly rise out of the Rivers of America and Tom Sawyer Island where guests have been visiting all day and riding the boats around and see it transform into this.  

4.  Illuminations.  I love Epcot and this show seems to feel perfect for Epcot.  I'm fine with an update, but would prefer it to be in the spirit of Illuminations.  I'm not sure what exactly that entails, although I do not want it be character or IP focused.  That's perfect for the Magic Kingdom and fine for Hollywood Studios.


----------



## apdebord

1) Illuminations
2) Wishes
3) 2015 DHS Star Wars (only because I haven't seen the updated one yet...)
4) Happily Ever After (it's growing on me)


----------



## TeeterTots

1. Wishes
2. Hallowishes


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: 
I love all of the night shows! 

4. Believe in Holiday Magic -DLR (cheating a little by bring in the west coast  )
3. Illuminations
2. Star Wars Fireworks (Who am I? I didn't even like Star Wars 3 years ago...)
1. Wishes/HEA/Really any MK fireworks


----------



## TheHamm

JulieODC said:


> We haven’t done many nighttime shows - with little kids the last 6 years, we’ve been pretty limited in that area.



I am in this boat (stroller) as well.  but to try to play along
(1) Hallowishes- we made the parade and saw the fireworks while on the boat away from the park
(2) Wishes from our magically upgraded GF room- kid were bathed and in PJs, fell asleep before the water pageant!
(3) Whatever fireworks we could see from our ALK room were fantastic and unexpected, but I did worry about the animals being disturbed.


----------



## petals

Sorry newbie questions but How does PhotoPass/ memory maker work along the course? I’ve seen people post PhotoPass pictures of themselves running so how do you get them onto your account? 

Also what do people use to carry things that you have to have with you eg: I have mild asthma so would need to keep an inhaler and probably my phone with me?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

petals said:


> Sorry newbie questions but How does PhotoPass/ memory maker work along the course? I’ve seen people post PhotoPass pictures of themselves running so how do you get them onto your account?
> 
> Also what do people use to carry things that you have to have with you eg: I have mild asthma so would need to keep an inhaler and probably my phone with me?



After the race, you add the code on the back of your bib to your My Disney Experience and they will show up.  

I carry things in the pockets of my sparkle skirt.  My husband uses his arm band.


----------



## lhermiston

petals said:


> Also what do people use to carry things that you have to have with you eg: I have mild asthma so would need to keep an inhaler and probably my phone with me?



I have a hydration belt with a pouch for holding stuff like energy chews, cash, whatever. It’s not really big, but it’d hold an inhaler. 

For my phone, I use an arm band.


----------



## Chaitali

For holding things - I've been trying to buy only running skirts/tights that have pockets form now on.  But when I have to use one of my old tights without pockets, I use a flipbelt to hold things.  I've run with an inhaler in it before and there was plenty of room for that plus my phone plus fuel.

For night time shows, the Main Street Electrical Parade was my favorite.  It's followed closely by Happily Ever After and the Star Wars fireworks at DHS (because I'm a giant Star Wars nerd).


----------



## cavepig

petals said:


> Sorry newbie questions but How does PhotoPass/ memory maker work along the course? I’ve seen people post PhotoPass pictures of themselves running so how do you get them onto your account?
> 
> Also what do people use to carry things that you have to have with you eg: I have mild asthma so would need to keep an inhaler and probably my phone with me?


Also to add to the photopass thought, besides being at characters stops they are only in the parks or along the resort Boardwalk area and they are in neon green little tents, so you can easily see them and smile/try to look "good" for your photos. 

To carry things the shorts of my shirts have pockets (I either wear skirt sports or make them myself), I use also the pouch in my tank that's in the sports bra part if I'm wearing one of those, an armband for my phone. B ut for Disney I basically handhold my little camera the whole time cause I like to snap lots of photos along the way, but can stick in my pocket for a bit if I need to.


----------



## jennamfeo

True Life: I have never sat through an entire nighttime show at Disneyland or WDW. 

I have watched a few seconds of some shows while using the opportunity to ride Space Mountain without a wait, or watched the fireworks from my hotel room, but I have never carved out time in my plans to sit and watch a show for the full time.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

CDKG said:


> They removed this information shortly after last January’s event, when they updated the website for next January’s event. The travel partners and charities should be updated soon with registration less than two weeks away. ChEAR squad, Race Retreat and other add ons may or may not be offered. Your guess is as good as mine...



I have been looking too because after two years of freezing in the cold before the race, I am ready to cough up some money to sit in a tent. I am surprised they appear to be getting rid of it. As far as I know it always sold out and basically they are charging $140 to get to the expo early and having a tent to sit in for an hour that has a pretty menial amount of food for the price. It is my understanding that the early entry to the expo was a bit of a disaster last year, so I am not sure if that played into it. Who knows, it may end up being on registration page...


----------



## Barca33Runner

jennamfeo said:


> True Life: I have never sat through an entire nighttime show at Disneyland or WDW.
> 
> I have watched a few seconds of some shows while using the opportunity to ride Space Mountain without a wait, or watched the fireworks from my hotel room, but I have never carved out time in my plans to sit and watch a show for the full time.



That's the way I am at MK; I can never convince myself to carve out time to find a spot for parades or fireworks. They always seemed like the perfect time to hit attractions for shorter wait times.

I think it's why I like the Halloween Party. Everyone else is in character lines, watching parades/fireworks/stage shows, or trick or treating. Meanwhile, I'm the crazy person going on every ride as many times as possible


----------



## Sleepless Knight

petals said:


> Sorry newbie questions but How does PhotoPass/ memory maker work along the course? I’ve seen people post PhotoPass pictures of themselves running so how do you get them onto your account?
> 
> Also what do people use to carry things that you have to have with you eg: I have mild asthma so would need to keep an inhaler and probably my phone with me?


Others have already answered the memory maker part of your question, but I wanted to add the following.

1.  Do not rely exclusively on Memory Maker.  There may not always be a Memory Maker photographer around when you want one.  I have a photo from Dark Side in front of the dinosaur skeleton in Dinoland where no photographer was posted.  I think Memory Maker is a great service especially for race photos and recommend it.  Also a good idea to have a backup plan such as your own camera.  

In fact this works both ways.  My little sister lost her race photos taken from her camera due to a phone problem.  No way to replace those, but because I purchased Memory Maker, not all of them are lost including the most important ones.

When dealing with multiple cameras, you may sometimes find that someone is looking at the "wrong" camera when the picture is being taken.  Memory Maker and your own camera makes it more likely that at least one of the photos will turn out fine.    

2.  Make absolutely certain that your bib number is visible.  I learned this the hard way in April.  Fortunately because I carried my cell phone with me, I have those photos.  

3.  If you know a photo is missing, you can email Memory Maker, give them details such as date, time, place, attach your own photo to show what your/your group looks like, etc., and they _may_ be able to find it in the system.  This doesn't just apply to race photos either.  In fact, I recommend taking a few minutes to visit a photo store in the theme parks to make sure that your photos are all there.


----------



## CDKG

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I have been looking too because after two years of freezing in the cold before the race, I am ready to cough up some money to sit in a tent. I am surprised they appear to be getting rid of it. As far as I know it always sold out and basically they are charging $140 to get to the expo early and having a tent to sit in for an hour that has a pretty menial amount of food for the price. It is my understanding that the early entry to the expo was a bit of a disaster last year, so I am not sure if that played into it. Who knows, it may end up being on registration page...


I was planning on adding Race Retreat for the marathon myself. It will be my first full and from experience I know the wait before a runDisney event can be a killer! The thought of having somewhere to sit that is semi temperature controlled is very appealing. Who knows, maybe it will be added later!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## SarahDisney

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?



I just got back from a 5-day trip and bought an AP while I was there. Between the two trips (im also doing 5 days for marathon weekend) and memory maker it was 100% worth the cost for me. The merchandise discounts were a bonus.
It's a personal finance decision, but for me it did make sense.

If you have any questions for a new AP, ask away - I'm happy to answer anything I can.


----------



## cavepig

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?


If you are planning 2 trips of over 10 days total then yes I think so.  It also includes memory maker & the merch discount like SarahDisney said, so both great bonuses.     AP room rates are good too and a nice benefit. 

I let mine die in Feb but will get a new one for Jan as I'm planning on wine & dine '19 as well, so 2 trips.

 The 'free' cute little AP magnets are neat too.  The passholder entrance is hit or miss on if it saves you time.  I don't buy a lot of AP holder merch but every now then a pin or shirt maybe.  AP holders get a small discount on parties usually too.  Once it's active you can do early RunDisney registration day too.


----------



## Bree

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?



I've been an AP holder for almost four years now.  I live in FL though. 

If you are flexible, resort discounts can be decent.  They are usually up to an additional 5% on top of whatever is being offered to the general public.  Just like the general public you have to wait for them to release dates.  Right now I can book a discounted room for select nights through 10/07/2018.

Merchandise discount right now is 20% at select locations.  Some places it's 10% and some places it's none (Japan @ Epcot).

Dining discounts have gotten better.  It's usually 10% for select restaurants.

There are discounts on tours, watercraft rentals, spa, mini golf, parties and special events. 

Photopass is included.

Theme park parking is included.

https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...WDWAP-17-60150_AP-Benefits-Guide-BKLT_SCM.pdf


----------



## SheHulk

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?


It’s been worth it to me. We try to take one visit a year besides the marathon. Then with hotel discounts and memory maker included, which the past few years has included race photos, that made it worth it. Any other discounts are gravy.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm just sitting over here looking at the Disney Premier Pass wondering how to make $1440 grow on a tree.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> FYI - RunDisney updated the Pacing Chart table across all race pages on the website, along with the explainer on Marathon Proof of Time telling you to refer to the Pacing Chart below.
> 
> The exact text: If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in less than 2:45 hours or the Marathon in less than 5:30 hours, proof of time is required for start corral placement. Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge and Dopey Challenge participants should adhere to Full Marathon proof of time requirements. Proof of time is not required for the 5K and 10K races. Please reference the Pacing Requirements below for finish times and associated pacing per mile. Please note we do not accept self-timed, training, or virtual runs as proof of time.
> 
> Also, in the last 20 minutes that I've been looking at the code record, a block of text has been removed from the Marathon Weekend page ONLY that said as follows:
> Please note that if you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your time. To help you calculate your anticipated finish time using a Half Marathon pace, please use the following Race Pacing Chart:​It still remains on W&D, Princess and Star Wars. FWIW, it's also not noted out (ie. <!-- > in the code), which RunDisney does for A LOT of things they may go in an add later. It's completely deleted.
> 
> Anyway. If this is what RunDisney is going to use going forward for half-to-full conversion, it's basically just doubling a half marathon time. It's definitely different from 2018, because my PoT for 2018 is one of the round times on the chart (plus a couple of seconds, but not enough to make a big difference) and it definitely would've moved me up a corral based on the Pacing Chart compared to Corral Breakdown.
> 
> I can't see what the previous values in the table, and, frankly, I never really paid attention to it in the first place. Race Retreat and the Expo Hours being changed got me curious, so I started poking around. All of the information about Race Retreat and Expo Early Entry is still there, but just noted out ... so .
> 
> I'll give it 24 hours or so and then send out another spider to see if there are any other changes.



i'm trying to find some info on this issue and I apologize if this was answered elsewhere in this thread. as I understand this, if i've got a half-marathon time since Jan. 1 this year, that can be used for my proof of time for the WDW marathon. yes?

so, if that is the case, what kind of corral assignments can be expected? 

basically, i'm on a training plan for a marathon in october which will be after the 10/9 cutoff date for corral changes. i have a 2:03 time from a half marathon in march. what i'm trying to understand is if this can be used for proof-of-time, how significant is the change in corrals?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Anyone have an annual pass? I am debating if it is worth it. I am planning on 4-5 days in January and then in the fall maybe doing wine and dine 1/2. For park admission it probably isn’t worth it, but I am wondering if hotel and food discounts could help save a bit. My guess is that there may not be hotel discounts or would be only small discounts during run weekends. Anyone have any experience?


Honestly, I always base my decision on park admission days.  Restaurant discounts rotate in Florida, so what's discounted today where you plan on eating may not be discounted during your trip.  Hotel discounts may or may not happen and in some cases are matched if you're using a travel agent.  That leaves merchandise to cover any potential difference and that will depend on how much you're willing to spend on merchandise.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.

Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?

If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?

I know the history of the 5K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.

PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I'm just sitting over here looking at the Disney Premier Pass wondering how to make $1440 grow on a tree.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.
> 
> Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?
> 
> If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
> Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?
> 
> I know the history of the %K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.
> 
> PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
> I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.


The 5K is only timed for Dopey to show that those runners finished the race. Its really not for any other reason. If I signed up for just the 5K I really wouldn't care that I am not being timed and someone else is.


----------



## petals

Sleepless Knight said:


> Others have already answered the memory maker part of your question, but I wanted to add the following.
> 
> 1.  Do not rely exclusively on Memory Maker.  There may not always be a Memory Maker photographer around when you want one.  I have a photo from Dark Side in front of the dinosaur skeleton in Dinoland where no photographer was posted.  I think Memory Maker is a great service especially for race photos and recommend it.  Also a good idea to have a backup plan such as your own camera.
> 
> In fact this works both ways.  My little sister lost her race photos taken from her camera due to a phone problem.  No way to replace those, but because I purchased Memory Maker, not all of them are lost including the most important ones.
> 
> When dealing with multiple cameras, you may sometimes find that someone is looking at the "wrong" camera when the picture is being taken.  Memory Maker and your own camera makes it more likely that at least one of the photos will turn out fine.
> 
> 2.  Make absolutely certain that your bib number is visible.  I learned this the hard way in April.  Fortunately because I carried my cell phone with me, I have those photos.
> 
> 3.  If you know a photo is missing, you can email Memory Maker, give them details such as date, time, place, attach your own photo to show what your/your group looks like, etc., and they _may_ be able to find it in the system.  This doesn't just apply to race photos either.  In fact, I recommend taking a few minutes to visit a photo store in the theme parks to make sure that your photos are all there.



I was planning on using my phone as camera for the race. I'll only be doing the 5k because we fly home that day so fingers crossed will get registered for it




Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.
> 
> Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?
> 
> If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
> Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?
> 
> I know the history of the 5K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.
> 
> PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
> I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.


I'm doing the 5K race hopefully and won't be doing any of the others. Firstly I've never done a 5k race before so I'm not interested in my timing. I'm just interested in taking part in a Disney race for fun and having something to work towards. Maybe it's just me that thinks that way


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> i'm trying to find some info on this issue and I apologize if this was answered elsewhere in this thread. as I understand this, if i've got a half-marathon time since Jan. 1 this year, that can be used for my proof of time for the WDW marathon. yes?
> 
> so, if that is the case, what kind of corral assignments can be expected?
> 
> basically, i'm on a training plan for a marathon in october which will be after the 10/9 cutoff date for corral changes. i have a 2:03 time from a half marathon in march. what i'm trying to understand is if this can be used for proof-of-time, how significant is the change in corrals?



Here are the corrals from this year, but take them with a grain of salt because it could be a total crapshoot as RunDisney has changed up corraling from year-to-year: 
https://noguiltlife.com/2018-disney-world-marathon-corrals-waivers-course-event-guide/


----------



## Sleepless Knight

petals said:


> I was planning on using my phone as camera for the race. I'll only be doing the 5k because we fly home that day so fingers crossed will get registered for it
> 
> I'm doing the 5K race hopefully and won't be doing any of the others. Firstly I've never done a 5k race before so I'm not interested in my timing. I'm just interested in taking part in a Disney race for fun and having something to work towards. Maybe it's just me that thinks that way


Be ready first thing registration goes on sale for you (July 17th AP/DVC or July 19th) and you should be fine.  There are reservations set aside for non AP/DVC so it will not sell out during the early period.  

I believe the 5K is only timed for Dopey in the sense of whether or not a Dopey participant finished the 5K.  Disney 5K races tend to have the craziest most elaborate costumes etc.  I did my first 5K ever during Dark Side this year.  I noticed that the 5K atmosphere was more laid back and relaxed compared to the more focused atmosphere during the timed races.  Do not mistake this as disrespecting the 5K.  It's just that I knew I could wait in line for 20 minutes for a single photo during the 5K and not fear a warning that I could be swept if I stayed in line.  In contrast during the half 2 days later, they warned me that I was 8 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies during a photo line and would need to join them or be swept when they came by.  I was about 4 minutes from the front of the line when they told me this.


----------



## petals

Sleepless Knight said:


> Be ready first thing registration goes on sale for you (July 17th AP/DVC or July 19th) and you should be fine.  There are reservations set aside for non AP/DVC so it will not sell out during the early period.
> 
> I believe the 5K is only timed for Dopey in the sense of whether or not a Dopey participant finished the 5K.  Disney 5K races tend to have the craziest most elaborate costumes etc.  I did my first 5K ever during Dark Side this year.  I noticed that the 5K atmosphere was more laid back and relaxed compared to the more focused atmosphere during the timed races.  Do not mistake this as disrespecting the 5K.  It's just that I knew I could wait in line for 20 minutes for a single photo during the 5K and not fear a warning that I could be swept if I stayed in line.  In contrast during the half 2 days later, they warned me that I was 8 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies during a photo line and would need to join them or be swept when they came by.  I was about 4 minutes from the front of the line when they told me this.



I'm in Ireland so we're 5 hours ahead. If I'm right the registration will be at 5pm my time as it's noon Florida time? so I plan on sitting on the computer for 5pm to get registered.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> Here are the corrals from this year, but take them with a grain of salt because it could be a total crapshoot as RunDisney has changed up corraling from year-to-year:
> https://noguiltlife.com/2018-disney-world-marathon-corrals-waivers-course-event-guide/



thanks. that's precisely what i needed to know.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have been an AP holder many times. My advice is simple - do the park ticket math, and don't include discounts on things like food or merchandise. Those discounts are too sporadic to be sure that they will actually add value, IMO. 

It now includes pictures for a period of about 25 months (it is good for a year + 30 days, but includes any pictures taken within a year of the date of activation. That means that any picture in MDE from previous trips within 12 months are also downloadable.) That has a lot of value for some (especially now that the pictures of races are included). That doesn't add much value for others.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have been an AP holder many times. My advice is simple - do the park ticket math, and don't include discounts on things like food or merchandise. Those discounts are too sporadic to be sure that they will actually add value, IMO.



Exactly. I don't ever factor in discounts when I consider the cost-benefit analysis of my AP, mostly because I have no idea how to quantify what my merch and resort stay purchases are going to be. But it's days I go to the park, plus parking at $22/day, plus PhotoPass/Memory Maker ($169/each trip). Add to that if I want to go to a water park or play golf, and that makes my decision for a Platinum Plus AP a pretty easy decision to make.

If you plan two trips a year and have to have PhotoPass/Memory Maker, that's $338 right there on photos. That means as far as park tickets go, any tickets over $566.19 and the AP has paid for itself ... what's a 5-day PH these days? $470? 

Plus, if you have an AP you can purchase a Tables in Wonderland card, which makes a bigger difference in discounts on food and beverage over time than the AP discount. 

MATH, Y'ALL!!! I DID IT!!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.
> 
> Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?
> 
> If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
> Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?
> 
> I know the history of the 5K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.
> 
> PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
> I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.



IDK...if you want your 5K timed perhaps you should do Dopey?

The 5K is much more of a fun run than a race. 

I don't understand the fairness part at at all. I mean...no one's going to BQ with a timed 5K. But those running Dopey DO need to finish ALL the races and putting a mat there allows Track Shack to have proof that they crossed the 5K finish. What I'm saying is this: The mat is ONLY for Dopeys NOT for anyone who's NOT doing Dopey-no matter what you're calling your 5K/1/2 combo. It's "fair" because it's not part of your race.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Exactly. I don't ever factor in discounts when I consider the cost-benefit analysis of my AP, mostly because I have no idea how to quantify what my merch and resort stay purchases are going to be. But it's days I go to the park, plus parking at $22/day, plus PhotoPass/Memory Maker ($169/each trip). Add to that if I want to go to a water park or play golf, and that makes my decision for a Platinum Plus AP a pretty easy decision to make.
> 
> If you plan two trips a year and have to have PhotoPass/Memory Maker, that's $338 right there on photos. That means as far as park tickets go, any tickets over $566.19 and the AP has paid for itself ... what's a 5-day PH these days? $470?
> 
> Plus, if you have an AP you can purchase a Tables in Wonderland card, which makes a bigger difference in discounts on food and beverage over time than the AP discount.
> 
> *MATH, Y'ALL!!! I DID IT!!!*



So proud of you!


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.
> 
> Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?
> 
> If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
> Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?
> 
> I know the history of the 5K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.
> 
> PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
> I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.



I get what you're saying - but I also offer that you should check the overall Dopey results and see some of the individual times for Dopey finishers in the 5K.

There are no sweepers for the 5K, despite the fact that it's timed for Dopey runners. There's also no "punishment" for Dopey runners that finish the 5K over the 16:00/mile pace requirement. You'll see some pretty obscene 5K times for Dopes because this is our chance to take pictures without the fear of timing repercussions. I'm pretty sure @tigger536 has consistently notched a 5K "time" between 1:25-1:30 during Dopey, and probably even slower than 1:30 in other RD 5Ks.

The ONLY reason that the 5K is chip-timed for Dopey runners is purely to guarantee that they crossed a starting mat and crossed the finish line. There's not even a place to search results - it only shows up on the cumulative Dopey results PDF that isn't even updated until after the 10K when, in fact, the races are monitored for pace requirements.

There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep. In fact, even if you fall behind pace in a RunDisney 5K you don't go on a Parade Bus, you are picked up in a golf cart and taken about .25 miles away from the Finish Line so you can finish under your own power. Heck, I want to say up until 2016, the 5Ks were always referred to as Family Fun Runs - even during Dopey.

My dos pesos? If someone is so adamant about knowing their time result of a RunDisney 5K - they're either already running Dopey, or they can get a running watch to track their data or download one of the many free tracking apps like RunKeeper to see how they performed. They don't do awards for the 5K, even for Marathon Weekend, so it's not like they're ever going to get a plaque are something. And, frankly, if they want to know how many people the finished behind/ahead of ... well, it's pretty easy to tell at a rD 5K just based on course traffic.


----------



## SheHulk

SarahDisney said:


> 4. 4th of July fireworks at MK:
> View attachment 335519
> 3. Wishes
> 2. Fantasmic! (When it's not raining)
> 1. MSEP


Oh my gosh were you out there getting poured on like me on the 4th? Or were you smart and went the 3rd?


----------



## SarahDisney

SheHulk said:


> Oh my gosh were you out there getting poured on like me on the 4th? Or were you smart and went the 3rd?



I went to MK on the 3rd and got poured on at Epcot on the 4th. And then again while waiting for Fantasmic! on the 5th. It was a little wet last week.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> MATH, Y'ALL!!! I DID IT!!!



I’ve never been prouder of you than right now.


----------



## SheHulk

SarahDisney said:


> I went to MK on the 3rd and got poured on at Epcot on the 4th. And then again while waiting for Fantasmic! on the 5th. It was a little wet last week.


The good news about getting poured on at MK on the 4th was that most of the crowd ditched when the fireworks were delayed. Most rides were a walk-on after the show. I was also there with younger ds on the 3rd. We showed up after the fireworks but still What a zoo right? He couldn’t handle the crowds so we left within an hour of arriving. I’m still here and it’s much more sane right now.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’ve never been prouder of you than right now.



I HAD SHOES ON AND I DIDNT EVEN USE THE CALCULATOR ON MY PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I HAD SHOES ON AND I DIDNT EVEN USE THE CALCULATOR ON MY PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!


----------



## Princess KP

Grumpy_42K said:


> someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "*The Happy Wife Challenge*" )



What the...?? I'm sure you didn't come up with that but was it really necessary to include it? 

I get it, you don't want to spend money on an untimed 5k but us "wonderful people that run these races" are good with it. If it bothered people that much, they just wouldn't sign up.


----------



## lhermiston

Quick question that I’m too lazy to google: will the holiday/ice lights still be up on the castle during marathon weekend? I know they were in ‘17, but I wasn’t sure with the race being a week later.


----------



## TheHamm

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding the 5K not being timed, I wasn't being negative to the runners, just the folks that stage the event.
> 
> Seriously, how is it fair that someone who signs up for say, the 5K and the Half, (I thinks someone called it "The Happy Wife Challenge" ) can't go to the RunDisney site and see their results after the race, whereas someone doing the Dopey can?
> 
> If you are lined up in the corral and surrounded by people that will have THEIR RACE TIMED and yet YOU DON'T!
> Please, someone tell me that is FAIR?
> 
> I know the history of the 5K and all that but once you throw down timing mats for some but not all, that goes out the window.
> 
> PS, I am never going to win my age group unless I am 90 and the only one running.
> I simply believe in fairness to the wonderful people that run these races.



While I understand it is a family event and untimed, I would prefer to see a time at the end for everyone.  While I cannot imagine I would fly to disney for a 5K, I can imagine that my mom would come for the weekend to hang out with grandchildren and want to do the 5K- particularly in a few years when my kids are old enough to do the 5k as well.  I was inspired by my first 5K time, it was far faster (not fast) than I had expected and I think it would be for other people as well.  If the mats are out, it is not a logistical nightmare to give everyone a time, but a financial choice.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> Quick question that I’m too lazy to google: will the holiday/ice lights still be up on the castle during marathon weekend? I know they were in ‘17, but I wasn’t sure with the race being a week later.


They have still been up for every Marathon that I have run, some dating this far back into January.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Quick question that I’m too lazy to google: will the holiday/ice lights still be up on the castle during marathon weekend? I know they were in ‘17, but I wasn’t sure with the race being a week later.


They have been in the past but it was closer to the holidays. I’d say it’s more likely than not. What they have done too in the past is not lit them up during park hours but had them lit the morning of the half and full for runners.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

For those staying on property, dining opens up so soon! (As we all know...  )

Question: Have you made ADRs on your phone before? Through the app? Or just on the website? Work ok?


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.

However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.

In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.


----------



## Keels

Or, you know, if they cared about their time so much they could save themselves $100 and frustration and just run a 5K at home.

Complaining about why a RunDisney 5K is only timed for one weekend for one group of participants JUST TO SEE THAT THEY FINISHED THE RACE is peak .


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> Or, you know, if they cared about their time so much they could save themselves $100 and frustration and just run a 5K at home.
> 
> Complaining about why a RunDisney 5K is only timed for one weekend for one group of participants JUST TO SEE THAT THEY FINISHED THE RACE is peak .



Nothing to do with this conversation... But I like your new pic!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Honestly, I dont see what about it is unfair. I'm not signing up expecting it to be timed. Whether or not there are timing mats is irrelevant to me.

If runDisney advertised that all of their distances are timed and then didnt have chip timing for 5k participants, that would be unfair. But as far as I know, they dont advertise that.

I'm fairly certain I've heard of some small local races where you have to pay extra for a timing chip. Is that unfair to the people who choose not to pay for the chip? I dont think so.


----------



## Keels

run.minnie.miles said:


> Nothing to do with this conversation... But I like your new pic!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## croach

Grumpy_42K said:


> I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
> Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
> WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.
> 
> However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
> All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
> They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
> And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.
> 
> In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
> Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
> I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.



Nobody is refuting the “it’s not fair” point because it’s the arguement of a twelve year old. But it seems this like this is the hill you want to die on for unfair things so I guess life can’t be all bad.


----------



## Princess KP

Grumpy_42K said:


> I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
> Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
> WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.
> 
> However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
> All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
> They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
> And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.
> 
> In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
> Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
> I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.



First, no reason to be such a jerk, saying someone's comment is ridiculous. 

Second, as I stated earlier, if people didn't think it was fair, they don't have to sign up yet the 5K is the one race that often sells out first. These people must be ok with not having a time and not being able to brag on social media. 

As ridiculous as it sounds, I would rather post a photo of me with Vacation Genie on the course than a screenshot of my time.


----------



## croach

Grumpy_42K said:


> I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
> Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
> WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.
> 
> However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
> All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
> They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
> And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.
> 
> In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
> Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
> I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.



As a more serious arguement though, I would say that Disney is just trying to promote it as a family fun event. Not everything in life has to be a timed competition so just enjoy it and have fun. Post on the all important social media that you just had an enjoyable 5k at Disney World. It’s all good.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> As ridiculous as it sounds, I would rather post a photo of me with Vacation Genie on the course than a screenshot of my time.



Poor overworked Vacation Genie.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> Poor overworked Vacation Genie.



Vacation Genie needs a vacation.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Vacation Genie needs a vacation.


Maybe a lampside retreat?


----------



## jennamfeo

Guys, the first time I ever saw Vacation Genie I teared up a little bit. Man I miss RW.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> For those staying on property, dining opens up so soon! (As we all know...  )
> 
> Question: Have you made ADRs on your phone before? Through the app? Or just on the website? Work ok?


I have done both and never had a problem.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
> Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
> WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.
> 
> However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
> All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
> They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
> And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.
> 
> In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
> Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
> I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.


My question is why is it unfair?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Guys, the first time I ever saw Vacation Genie I teared up a little bit. Man I miss RW.



Don’t worry, by the time you see him for the fourth time during Dopey you’ll be like “couldn’t they find ANYONE else to be out here today?”.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Don’t worry, by the time you see him for the fourth time during Dopey you’ll be like “couldn’t they find ANYONE else to be out here today?”.


I am secretly hoping he is out for all three W&D races and all four marathon weekend races just so we can keep making jokes about it,


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am secretly hoping he is out for all three W&D races and all four marathon weekend races just so we can keep making jokes about it,



He was last year, so if I was a betting woman ...

NARRATOR: She was, in fact, a betting woman


----------



## SarahDisney

I dont care about the half (sorry guys, I'm super selfish), but if vacation genie is not out there for all three of my races, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## goingthedistance

My Dining Reservation window opened today.  First time ever I have my hotel, flights, and dining all booked before I registered for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## sandam1

I'm working on Plan B for marathon weekend - on the off-chance that my friend does NOT want to do the 5K (love the girl, but trying to get her to make a decision is like nailing Jell-o to the wall). Does anyone know what time the bid pick-up usually opens on Friday? I'm trying to figure out if it is feasible for me fly in on an early morning flight, go pick-up my bib in the morning and then go back to the airport to pick up my friend in the afternoon.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I dont care about the half (sorry guys, I'm super selfish), but if vacation genie is not out there for all three of my races, I'm gonna be pissed.



I’m pretty sure he was even out during Star Wars, so I think you’ve got a good shot.


----------



## lhermiston

goingthedistance said:


> My Dining Reservation window opened today.  First time ever I have my hotel, flights, and dining all booked before I registered for Marathon Weekend.



I’ll be in the same boat by this time tomorrow.


----------



## jennamfeo

For what it's worth, which isn't a lot, I would probably do runDisney races even if none of them were timed. 

I'm here for a good time, not a race time.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> For what it's worth, which isn't a lot, I would probably do runDisney races even if none of them were timed.
> 
> I'm here for a good time, not a race time.


Fo-shizzle


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> For those staying on property, dining opens up so soon! (As we all know...  )
> 
> Question: Have you made ADRs on your phone before? Through the app? Or just on the website? Work ok?


Yes, I've done them on the phone app and it works fine!



Keels said:


> I’m pretty sure he was even out during Star Wars, so I think you’ve got a good shot.


Creeping around along with the stormtroopers would be a funny site


----------



## subtchr

In the FWIW file: I am planning to register for the half at noon on Tuesday, as an AP holder. With the new registration system, I called rD to ask if I can also sign up my sister, a non-AP holder. The CM I talked to double checked and came back to tell me that yes, I can. We shall see on Tuesday!


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Creeping around along with the stormtroopers would be a funny site



Vacation Genie just has a massive case of FOMO. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

I can go ahead and tell you what character stop WILL happen in 2019. 

Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps - the only two characters I want to see during a RunDisney race - will be out during the 5K and 10K. Why? Because I'm not doing those races and RunDisney just wants to hurt me.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Vacation Genie just has a massive case of FOMO.


He's just like me...


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> He's just like me...



Just think of all you will have missed in a life without panda face paint.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Just think of all you will have missed in a life without panda face paint.


And someone had to bring that up again...

I was hoping people secretly forgot about that.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> And someone had to bring that up again...
> 
> I was hoping people secretly forgot about that.



LOL, the interwebs never forgets brah.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> And someone had to bring that up again...
> 
> I was hoping people secretly forgot about that.



Not a chance.  There's a whole thread dedicated to the topic and I'm prepared to post "Bump" any time it's in danger of getting lost...


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Not a chance.  There's a whole thread dedicated to the topic and I'm prepared to post "Bump" any time it's in danger of getting lost...


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


>


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


>


ARE YOU CALLING ME FAT?!

lol


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> My question is why is it unfair?


For me, it’s not a question of whether it is “fair”. It just seems silly to go through the trouble of having timing mats and not use them for all participants. I’m guessing it’s a cost thing?

On a happier note, my ADR window opens at 3 am on Thursday! I’m planning to go back to an old favorite (Boma) for a celebration dinner and to try a new one (Trattoria al Forno) for my Friday evening Italian feast (I’ll stick with the leftovers on Saturday). What is everyone else going for?


----------



## LdyStormy76

sandam1 said:


> I'm working on Plan B for marathon weekend - on the off-chance that my friend does NOT want to do the 5K (love the girl, but trying to get her to make a decision is like nailing Jell-o to the wall). Does anyone know what time the bid pick-up usually opens on Friday? I'm trying to figure out if it is feasible for me fly in on an early morning flight, go pick-up my bib in the morning and then go back to the airport to pick up my friend in the afternoon.



This past January the expo opened at 9:30 am on Friday and was open until 7 pm that day.


----------



## Bree

I was just starting to think about ADR.  I'd like to do something nice after the marathon, but not sure where or what.  Maybe cali grill?  I dunno.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> For me, it’s not a question of whether it is “fair”. It just seems silly to go through the trouble of having timing mats and not use them for all participants. I’m guessing it’s a cost thing?



Yeah - unfair is not a word I’d use at all to describe the situation. 
Unfortunate? That’s more like it - it’s unfortunate that they don’t do it when the capability is already there, but hey ... it’s their circus and their monkeys, so . It just seems like overkill to complain about something that is the way it is and doesn’t seem like it’s going to change.


----------



## tigger536

None of the 5ks are timed for any of the other race weekends. My 5ks are usually super slow because I make ALL the character stops, and with shorter distance the lines are always super long.  For the other weekends I'll start in A, for Dopey I was in B/C last year.  My 5ks are 1.5 hours or more, like @Keels said. I sprint from character line to character line.    Princess I think we were at 2 hours.I run Disney for fun and pictures (and rides and food and drink), I'll save the racing for at home (my actual racing 5k is not too shabby).  Dopey is timed to prove you did it all, there have been instances where people tried to divide it up. Until the 5k is part of a challenge (like it is with Dopey) there is no reason to time it, IMO.  If you want two timed races, do the 10K and half, or 10K and full.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> For me, it’s not a question of whether it is “fair”. It just seems silly to go through the trouble of having timing mats and not use them for all participants. I’m guessing it’s a cost thing?
> 
> On a happier note, my ADR window opens at 3 am on Thursday! I’m planning to go back to an old favorite (Boma) for a celebration dinner and to try a new one (Trattoria al Forno) for my Friday evening Italian feast (I’ll stick with the leftovers on Saturday). What is everyone else going for?



We’re doing Boma for the first time our last night. I’m stoked to check out AKL. What makes Boma one of your favorites?


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> We’re doing Boma for the first time our last night. I’m stoked to check out AKL. What makes Boma one of your favorites?


I’m vegetarian, so I love that Boma gives me (and any meat eaters I may be dining with) plenty of choices. They have some great African themed dishes full of flavor. Of course, their dessert buffet it quite yummy too!

In the past I have always used my Boma ressie as an excuse to visit AKL. I arrive early and enjoy the sunset over AKL’s private savanna before checking in for dinner. It’s a beautiful hotel and fun to wander!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I was just starting to think about ADR.  I'd like to do something nice after the marathon, but not sure where or what.  Maybe cali grill?  I dunno.


Cali grill is a popular one. Ohana is another. Could do something at Epcot or Epcot resorts though too. Even Disney Springs.


----------



## JeffW

Bree said:


> I was just starting to think about ADR.  I'd like to do something nice after the marathon, but not sure where or what.  Maybe cali grill?  I dunno.



For the past couple of years we head back to EPCOT after I shower.  We then DATW from Mexico to Japan (as the kids play through the Agent P Adventure stops and hit some rides) and have an ADR at Teppan Edo.  The kids love it, and that's usually about as far as I can make it DATW after the race


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> I was just starting to think about ADR.  I'd like to do something nice after the marathon, but not sure where or what.  Maybe cali grill?  I dunno.



SPOILER ALERT: we’ll be talking ADRs next week for SAFD! Maybe you’ll get some ideas then.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Cali grill is a popular one. Ohana is another. Could do something at Epcot or Epcot resorts though too. Even Disney Springs.



The problem is too many good choices!  I want to go to MK Sunday night.  I had planned on dining at Artist Point at WL then taking the boat to MK.  I just read on the Restaurants board this morning about Artist Point possibly changing over to a character dining experience.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> The problem is too many good choices!  I want to go to MK Sunday night.  I had planned on dining at Artist Point at WL then taking the boat to MK.  I just read on the Restaurants board this morning about Artist Point possibly changing over to a character dining experience.


Nothing confirmed about Artist Point but they keep changing hours and other things there so something is definitely up. 

I would recommend Cali grill, Ohana, or something at GF. Even something at Ft. Wilderness would be cool if you want to take a boat somewhere.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> Yeah - unfair is not a word I’d use at all to describe the situation.
> Unfortunate? That’s more like it - it’s unfortunate that they don’t do it when the capability is already there, but hey ... it’s their circus and their monkeys, so . It just seems like overkill to complain about something that is the way it is and doesn’t seem like it’s going to change.



We are the monkeys in their circus for sure!


----------



## SarahDisney

If we're gonna be monkeys, can I be one of the tumblemonkeys from festival of the lion king?


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> If we're gonna be monkeys, can I be one of the tumblemonkeys from festival of the lion king?


Me too!


----------



## cavepig

Oh , so we should all dress as tumblemonkeys for the marathon, hahaha!


----------



## flav

petals said:


> I was planning on using my phone as camera for the race. I'll only be doing the 5k because we fly home that day so fingers crossed will get registered for it


 Having a camera on me is one of the main reasons why I run with my phone. It is really easy to use your phone as camera at runDisney: Most character picture spots are attended by two CM that handle those personal cameras in top of the official photographer.



BuckeyeBama said:


> It now includes pictures for a period of about 25 months (it is good for a year + 30 days, but includes any pictures taken within a year of the date of activation. That means that any picture in MDE from previous trips within 12 months are also downloadable.) That has a lot of value for some (especially now that the pictures of races are included). That doesn't add much value for others.


 I am trying to understand this. Let say I buy an AP now and activate it only in January, does that mean that
- I can do the AP pre-registration for runDisney?
- I would be entitled to photos from January 2018 to February 2020?
TIA


----------



## cavepig

flav said:


> Having a camera on me is one of the main reasons why I run with my phone. It is really easy to use your phone as camera at runDisney: Most character picture spots are attended by two CM that handle those personal cameras in top of the official photographer.
> 
> I am trying to understand this. Let say I buy an AP now and activate it only in January, does that mean that
> - I can do the AP pre-registration for runDisney?
> - I would be entitled to photos from January 2018 to February 2020?
> TIA



Your AP needs to be activated now to do AP early registration, so technically you can't if you aren't activating till Jan.

You would get photos taken from Jan 2018 to Jan 2019 not 2020.  They expire about one year  (maybe it's 13 months) after they are taken so the ones taken in Jan 2019 you can still access thru Jan/Feb 2020.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Grumpy_42K said:


> I see a lot of push back on my comments about the timed 5K.
> Many are ridiculous, like this: "There is zero reason to chip-time a race that does not sweep."
> WHAT? HUH? WOW! I am speechless.
> 
> However nobody has refuted that it's unfair to the other participants.
> All answers are simply cop-outs for Disney not to time it.
> They have timing mats and people pay to run it, just like the Dopeys.
> And yes, I have run the Dopey, did the first and that was plenty.
> 
> In this day of social media people like to post their accomplishments.
> Folks will have all their races online BUT* the 5K.
> I suppose they can upload a pic of their Garmin.



I don't think it's "unfair" (and in all honesty that word choice makes me feel like my 11 year old is arguing with me about her bedtime vs. her two teenage sister's bedtime) to not time that race because the mats aren't for that race they are for a completely different race. I feel like the majority of people just don't care what their 5K time is at a Disney 5K. Like someone else said, if you want a timed 5K you can get one MUCH cheaper than Disney on any given weekend locally no one is FORCING you to run it.

I honestly don't get the "unfair" argument at all. Especially since we are discussing two separate races. I also don't get how this explanation is a "copout" either. Is it because you don't like what was said?


----------



## lhermiston

Flights: booked
Rooms: booked
ADRs: booked 

Wooooo!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I should see when my ADR date is and figure that out.  I still don't have my November Trip 100% decided either.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon. 

Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?


Yes! I need to celebrate somehow.


----------



## camaker

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



Absolutely!  I want to celebrate the marathon and wear my shiny new medal around.  Plus it keeps me moving around (after an initial nap) so my legs recover more quickly.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



You bet. I was at Epcot until just before park close. But, that’s how I tend to vacation - up early, squeeze in as much as possible, go to bed late. I can sleep when I’m back home. If I’m at Disney, I want to be in the parks.


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



Absolutely.  It really helps my recovery if I (slowly) walk around a park the afternoon after the marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



Also, my wife and I played a game of “who ran the marathon today?” by looking at how sore people appeared to be when they were walking.


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> I want to celebrate the marathon and wear my shiny new medal around.


I have never worn my medal in a park. And now I feel like I have been missing out. Haha.


----------



## ANIM8R

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have been an AP holder many times. My advice is simple - do the park ticket math, and don't include discounts on things like food or merchandise. Those discounts are too sporadic to be sure that they will actually add value, IMO.
> 
> It now includes pictures for a period of about 25 months (it is good for a year + 30 days, but includes any pictures taken within a year of the date of activation. That means that any picture in MDE from previous trips within 12 months are also downloadable.) That has a lot of value for some (especially now that the pictures of races are included). That doesn't add much value for others.



Sorry - a little late on this...
We bought our AP back in Jan2017 (when Disney was offering the 13 month term). The 2017 marathon weekend, the 2018 marathon weekend and another trip (we wanted to do Halloween or Christmas - end up being Halloween) more than justified the price compared to the admission costs.

I've liked having the PhotoPass more than I anticipated. I wouldn't have paid for it before the AP, but I think it's great now.

One warning, though! DW and I are marks/suckers/victims of the "AP Exclusive" merchandise! The pins, the shirts, etc. I almost think we've LOST money on buying the AP!

I'm just joking (well, half-joking) but I never cease to be amazed at Disney's ability to separate us from our money AND have us love every minute of it!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



I'm planning to go to all 4 parks, but it's also widely acknowledged that I'm a little weird.
Honestly, I think that as long as you take it relatively easy, a post-marathon park visit is a great way to celebrate! Just don't plan for that to be your only day at your favorite park. Plan for it to be an easy day and one where you'd be okay going back to the hotel early if you're not feeling up for park touring.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I have never worn my medal in a park. And now I feel like I have been missing out. Haha.


I have never not worn my medals in the parks. 

People congratulate you and stuff. 

Unless your theme park review who openly on social media has made fun of runners.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

flav said:


> I am trying to understand this. Let say I buy an AP now and activate it only in January, does that mean that
> - I can do the AP pre-registration for runDisney?
> - I would be entitled to photos from January 2018 to February 2020?
> TIA


As far as I know, you can only use it to pre-register if it is active (never tried with a voucher).

For the pictures, let me use my example from 2017. I did not get an AP in 2016, but I went to WDW 4 times that year. A few of those trips were with tickets from other sources, so the AP didn't make sense. I also did not get photopass for any of the 2016 trips. When I arrived in WDW for my 2017 marathon trip I knew that I would be in WDW at least 6 times in 2017 (and I had no more tickets from other sources) so I got an AP.

When I logged into MDE I discovered that all of my pictures taken in my 2016 trips were available for download. I downloaded them immediately thinking it might be a glitch, but it wasn't. I then used that AP for the trips in 2017 plus my marathon trip in 2018 (13 month AP promo), and all of my pictures were available for download through that period.

Essentially it works like this - the pictures stay in MDE for 12 months, and if you have an AP you can download any picture in MDE. You have 30 days after your AP expires to perform your final download. So I got pictures for January 2016 - January 2018 with my AP - 25 months.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Unless your theme park review who openly on social media has made fun of runners.


People suck


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Unless your theme park review who openly on social media has made fun of runners.



Yes, but who hasn't theme park review made fun of on social media? Sometimes they're an absolutely delightful example of how not to treat people.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Yes, but who hasn't theme park review made fun of on social media? Sometimes they're an absolutely delightful example of how not to treat people.


They are literally the worst. Yet continue to get freebies from Disney. I can’t tell you how many times they’ve followed me, The blocked me, and done it all over again.


----------



## ANIM8R

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?


DEFINITELY  - I go to the parks the day of the marathon.
After my very first half marathon, I made the mistake of going to a baseball game later that day (April in Cleveland...brrrr) and sat for 3+ hrs without moving - I didn't know any better. It was the worst mistake I've EVER made related to running. I am not embellishing one bit when I tell you that lack of activity impaired my entire summer of running because I didn't properly recover after even "just" a half.
So definitely hit the parks and do a good bit of walking to get that lactic acid out that has accumulated in your legs. You will not regret it (like I did!).


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Also, my wife and I played a game of “who ran the marathon today?” by looking at how sore people appeared to be when they were walking.



Sounds better than the game I play after running the Dopey: "Guess Where I Chafed This Time!"


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> I have never not worn my medals in the parks.
> 
> People congratulate you and stuff.
> 
> Unless your theme park review who openly on social media has made fun of runners.



They're just jealous!

Fair warning @jennamfeo the medals are heavy on your neck! By day 2 we took to only using them in/as picture props. Also: DD wanted nothing to do with her medal by day 2 as well.


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> They are literally the worst. Yet continue to get freebies from Disney. I can’t tell you how many times they’ve followed me, The blocked me, and done it all over again.


You know, if you were in disguise, you know, like face-painted as a panda or something, this wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## jennamfeo

Simba's Girl said:


> Fair warning @jennamfeo the medals are heavy on your neck! By day 2 we took to only using them in/as picture props. Also: DD wanted nothing to do with her medal by day 2 as well.


Oh I know how heavy they are. I made my husband carry all my medals from the Tinkerbell Challenge and Wine and Dine in a backpack around Epcot so I could get a picture of them all. Hahaha. But I never just wore one around my neck all day after a race.


----------



## jennamfeo

TCB in FLA said:


> You know, if you were in disguise, you know, like face-painted as a panda or something, this wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> You know, if you were in disguise, you know, like face-painted as a panda or something, this wouldn’t be an issue.


Well tell that to the hundreds that they do it too...


----------



## LdyStormy76

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



I did after the half in January as it was my one chance to get pictures with my medal on Main Street, with Eeyore, with Donald and with Mickey.  Also had a real fun photo interaction with Chip and Dale- and a photopass photographer who got it all.  While the walking I did that day was not fun by any means it kept me from stiffening up and I am convinced that Sunday was less painful because of it.  I will be going after the Marathon in January for the same reasons.

Agree with those that say the medals get heavy; I carried my 2 in a bag that day and put on the one I wanted the photo with.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I went the afternoon after the Princess Half and really enjoyed it- minus the utter exhaustion waiting for Illuminations! For some reason, I keep imagining how I'd feel after running a marathon today... discounting that I will have TRAINED for that distance by the time January rolls around.

See you all in the parks on Marathon Sunday!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Well tell that to the hundreds that they do it too...



I would say if they really bother you that much - I would just block them.  No point in life keeping up with people that make you feel like crap about yourself and doubt yourself.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> I would say if they really bother you that much - I would just block them.  No point in life keeping up with people that make you feel like crap about yourself and doubt yourself.


I just don’t follow them. I leave the blocking to them. I’ve never interacted with them once.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?


We go to the parks every day of the trip. Walking around after the marathon is good for your legs. The standing in lines though I get stiff a lot.  I recommend a good walk up Swiss Family Treehouse!  



jennamfeo said:


> I have never worn my medal in a park. And now I feel like I have been missing out. Haha.


  I carry my medals in the parks, but may only wear one if I have multiples, but then for photos put them all on.  After Dopey in '16 I didn't take them off and had this guy who had to take my picture and ask all these questions about them.  I've educated lots of folks waiting in line who see them and ask about them, sometimes thinking you can just buy them as a trinket!   So, yes wear at least one medal, it's fun!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?


I'm currently having serious second thoughts about whether or not I truly want to run the marathon.  But if I do, I absolutely will go to a park after the marathon.  I always go to the parks after all other races I've run at Disney.  



lhermiston said:


> You bet. I was at Epcot until just before park close. But, that’s how I tend to vacation - up early, squeeze in as much as possible, go to bed late. I can sleep when I’m back home. If I’m at Disney, I want to be in the parks.


You and me both.  I can be tired and sore in my hotel room or I can be tired and sore in a theme park.  



jennamfeo said:


> I have never worn my medal in a park. And now I feel like I have been missing out. Haha.


I always wear my medal.   If I did a challenge, I'll wear multiple medals for certain photos, but always at least one.  If not for runners wearing their medals around the parks and explaining to me just what a 16 minute per mile pace really meant, I never would have signed up for this.  Whether or not I've convinced someone else to give this a chance, I don't know.  But if a non runner ever asks me about my medal and wants one for themselves, I will always take the time to try and encourage them that they really can do it.  



rteetz said:


> I have never not worn my medals in the parks.
> 
> People congratulate you and stuff.
> 
> Unless your theme park review who openly on social media has made fun of runners.


I enjoy the camaraderie I feel with other runners.  I will never forget the lady happily and excitedly wearing her very first medal from the 5K on the day of the Avengers Half.  Her enthusiasm and excitement was palpable.  If people think they should make fun of others who want to challenge themselves through consistent exercise, they'll be rewarded appropriately.  Maybe not soon, but it will happen.      



ANIM8R said:


> DEFINITELY  - I go to the parks the day of the marathon.
> After my very first half marathon, I made the mistake of going to a baseball game later that day (April in Cleveland...brrrr) and sat for 3+ hrs without moving - I didn't know any better. It was the worst mistake I've EVER made related to running. I am not embellishing one bit when I tell you that lack of activity impaired my entire summer of running because I didn't properly recover after even "just" a half.
> So definitely hit the parks and do a good bit of walking to get that lactic acid out that has accumulated in your legs. You will not regret it (like I did!).


 I definitely see a difference in how my legs feel the day after a long run if I do sit around all day after the long run or make some attempt to at least move around.  Do you want to almost guarantee intense soreness the day after a long race?  Then do nothing after that long race.



Simba's Girl said:


> They're just jealous!
> 
> Fair warning @jennamfeo the medals are heavy on your neck! By day 2 we took to only using them in/as picture props. Also: DD wanted nothing to do with her medal by day 2 as well.


Last year, I carried all my Star Wars medals that I wasn't wearing around the parks with me for 2 days in my camera bag.  I really felt it and only carried the most meaningful for specific photos the rest of the trip.  I jokingly call the pictures with all 9 of my runDisney medals around my neck last year the neck brace photo.



LdyStormy76 said:


> I did after the half in January as it was my one chance to get pictures with my medal on Main Street, with Eeyore, with Donald and with Mickey.  Also had a real fun photo interaction with Chip and Dale- and a photopass photographer who got it all.  While the walking I did that day was not fun by any means it kept me from stiffening up and I am convinced that Sunday was less painful because of it.  I will be going after the Marathon in January for the same reasons.
> 
> Agree with those that say the medals get heavy; I carried my 2 in a bag that day and put on the one I wanted the photo with.


Character interactions are a huge reason why I wear the medals.  Chip and Dale are so much fun if you have a medal or tell them you're running.  One year the three of us did jumping jacks to help me warm up for the race the next day and Dale likes to eat the medal.  And if you're getting medal photos with characters themed to the race you ran, they will take it up a notch.  Kylo Ren thought our values were aligned because of my Dark Side medals and tersely replied "we do not speak of him" when I showed him the Millenium Falcon medal.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> *Character interactions are a huge reason why I wear the medals.* Chip and Dale are so much fun if you have a medal or tell them you're running. One year the three of us did jumping jacks to help me warm up for the race the next day and Dale likes to eat the medal. And if you're getting medal photos with characters themed to the race you ran, they will take it up a notch. Kylo Ren thought our values were aligned because of my Dark Side medals and tersely replied "we do not speak of him" when I showed him the Millenium Falcon medal.


For sure! Some of me best character meets are after races.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I always wear my medal. If I did a challenge, I'll wear multiple medals for certain photos, but always at least one. If not for runners wearing their medals around the parks and explaining to me just what a 16 minute per mile pace really meant, I never would have signed up for this. Whether or not I've convinced someone else to give this a chance, I don't know. But if a non runner ever asks me about my medal and wants one for themselves, I will always take the time to try and encourage them that they really can do it.


I just wore the race shirt because it was easier. Also, the less people I don't know talking to me about stuff, the better. #AntiSociallyAwkward


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> I just wore the race shirt because it was easier. Also, the less people I don't know talking to me about stuff, the better. #AntiSociallyAwkward



Yeah, so ... when I go to Disney I sometimes make friends with people on line. Partly that's because of my sister, but I might do it on my own too. I did it on DME last week. So you're officially forewarned.


----------



## lahobbs4

> I just wore the race shirt because it was easier. Also, the less people I don't know talking to me about stuff, the better. #AntiSociallyAwkward



Add me to the socially awkward. I wore mine once and it was so nice that people kept stopping to say "Congratulations" but then I would reply "Thanks, you too!" and 90% of them didn't have a medal on.


----------



## SarahDisney

lahobbs4 said:


> I wore mine once and it was so nice that people kept stopping to say "Congratulations" but then I would reply "Thanks, you too!" and 90% of them didn't have a medal on.



That's pretty much exactly something I would do.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Or have RBF and people don't always talk to you.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis_Yoda said:


> Or have RBF and people don't always talk to you.


But someone always does...


----------



## Chaitali

I am also weighing in on the side of going to the parks after the marathon.  It really helps me to keep moving around and if I didn't have a park visit planned, I'd probably fall asleep and then wake up barely able to move.  If it seems a waste of paying for a park day, maybe at least going to Disney Springs or something that would also get you walking around.  

I have epic RBF and strangers rarely talk to me.  Of course, my husband is super friendly so that ruins it 

I feel way behind, I haven't booked anything yet!  I better start looking into hotels and stuff.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - sorry I'm always late to the party.  Just returned from a family trip to SoCal!

1. Remember...Dreams Come True (DLR) - mindblowing.  A truly spectacular show that celebrates the rides that make Disneyland so special.  The thought that I shed a tear when the castle and the Matterhorn engage in a high-seas cannon battle to recognize POTC basically says it all...

2. Fantasmic! (DLR) - I don't think the WDW version is the travesty that many feel it is - I still like it - but DL's Fantasmic! is truly something special.  I'm not crazy about trying to find a place to watch it, but man oh man... the music, the Pirate ship, Maleficent/Dragon, the Mark Twain... everything about it is nearly perfect.

3. Illuminations (Epcot) - I saw this show for the first time during the Millenium Celebration, and I was so blown away by it as well as Tapestry of Nations, I immediately purchased the CD.  The show is great, but it's the music that does it for me.  From the beginning strains of the hour long pre-music, to the concluding notes of "We Go On", it's a show that transcends its theme park (and even Disney) roots and tries to be something a bit more.

4. Paint the Night (DLR) - I will always love MSEP, but this is an amazingly crafted, highly contagious and energetic parade that takes MSEP to the next level.

5. Believe...in Holiday Magic (DLR) - I love the DLR at Christmastime, and this kind of captures why Disney does the holidays right.  From the incredible Nutcracker "mini-finale" to the snow falling to the strains of White Christmas in the coda, it is truly awesome.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I just wore the race shirt because it was easier. Also, the less people I don't know talking to me about stuff, the better. #AntiSociallyAwkward


I get that.  I'm pretty reserved in real life especially with people I don't know well or at all.  I suspect that me wearing the medal around the parks is partly due to it being a way to pretend to live out the childhood dream of being a major league baseball player.  You just ran a half marathon?  What are you going to do next?  I'm going to Disneyland!!


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm going to Disneyland!!


Literally the best thing to say after any accomplishment!


----------



## a-mad

Guys, since I'm a bit of a newbie on the ADR thing (we've only stayed at a WDW resort one other time, and our TA handled our ADR's), just wanted to touch base on a couple of things:

Our first day at the resort is Wednesday, Jan 9th.  Right now on the MDE page it says we have 182 Days to Go!  So, I'm assuming the first day I can make ADR's for our trip will be Friday morning
ADR's open up at 6am ET (website) on your first day, correct?
Since I can get "10 days worth of ADR's" on that first morning, I should be able to book ADR's for the remainder of our trip (we check out on Wednesday, Jan 16th) all at one time, correct?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sylkai

a-mad said:


> Guys, since I'm a bit of a newbie on the ADR thing (we've only stayed at a WDW resort one other time, and our TA handled our ADR's), just wanted to touch base on a couple of things:
> 
> Our first day at the resort is Wednesday, Jan 9th.  Right now on the MDE page it says we have 182 Days to Go!  So, I'm assuming the first day I can make ADR's for our trip will be Friday morning
> ADR's open up at 6am ET (website) on your first day, correct?
> Since I can get "10 days worth of ADR's" on that first morning, I should be able to book ADR's for the remainder of our trip (we check out on Wednesday, Jan 16th) all at one time, correct?
> Thanks in advance!


I can answer the first one at least, since my trip also starts on the 9th and yep, I can make my ADRs on Friday.


----------



## SarahDisney

a-mad said:


> Our first day at the resort is Wednesday, Jan 9th. Right now on the MDE page it says we have 182 Days to Go! So, I'm assuming the first day I can make ADR's for our trip will be Friday morning



Yep!



a-mad said:


> ADR's open up at 6am ET (website) on your first day, correct?



Also yep! (I think)
If you have any problems, phone lines open at 7.



a-mad said:


> Since I can get "10 days worth of ADR's" on that first morning, I should be able to book ADR's for the remainder of our trip (we check out on Wednesday, Jan 16th) all at one time, correct?



Yep!


----------



## a-mad

SarahDisney said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> Also yep! (I think)
> If you have any problems, phone lines open at 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!



^ thanks SarahDisney!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Literally the best thing to say after any accomplishment!


I also said that the day after I was in Disneyland and California Adventure for all 24 hours of the 2014 24 hour party.


----------



## a-mad

Sleepless Knight said:


> I also said that the day after I was in Disneyland and California Adventure for all 24 hours of the 2014 24 hour party.



I was there!  What a (full) day...  I will always remember it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> I was there!  What a (full) day...  I will always remember it.


My photos from that day are so epic.  They let me walk around Disneyland dressed as a Jedi.  For an entire day.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> I keep thinking about my ADRs and just can't decide if I will go to the parks the day of the Marathon.
> 
> Do you go to the parks post-marathon? Why or why not?



I’m going!  I want a Cinderella Castle pic with all my bling. 



jennamfeo said:


> I have never worn my medal in a park. And now I feel like I have been missing out. Haha.



I have never worn my 5K or 10Kmedals, but I’ve worn my challenge medals. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Or have RBF and people don't always talk to you.



Add me to the RBF, but sometimes it’s blessing if I don’t want to talk to anyone.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> Add me to the socially awkward. I wore mine once and it was so nice that people kept stopping to say "Congratulations" but then I would reply "Thanks, you too!" and 90% of them didn't have a medal on.



I do that, too. Or, since I’m Iowa, I'll just say “ope” and awkwardly move on.


----------



## Simba's Girl

We also arrive on the 9th! I better link my DVC reservation in MDE before the day after tomorrow!!!


----------



## TCB in FLA

I always wear my race shirt to the parks immediately following the race, plus bring my medals with me for pictures. I find the medals too heavy for casual wearing around, at least in my post-race state. I do get a laugh from the questions surrounding the medals and shirts -- some people just have no idea that a race weekend is in progress or that a race just happened hours before. And usually someone asks if you can buy one of the medals somewhere.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> I do that, too. Or, since I’m Iowa, I'll just say “ope” and awkwardly move on.



No idea what that means but it sounds super awkward. 

note: my best friend is moving to Iowa next week so I guess she will start saying that


----------



## CDKG

Hotel reservations (check)
Dining reservations (check)
Next up: Race registration!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

My dining window opens tomorrow. I'm trying to decide if I want to make any ADRs ... I'm not a huge ADR person in general so I dunno.


----------



## Princess KP

Chaitali said:


> I am also weighing in on the side of going to the parks after the marathon.  It really helps me to keep moving around and if I didn't have a park visit planned, I'd probably fall asleep and then wake up barely able to move.  If it seems a waste of paying for a park day, maybe at least going to Disney Springs or something that would also get you walking around.
> 
> I have epic RBF and strangers rarely talk to me.  Of course, my husband is super friendly so that ruins it
> 
> I feel way behind, I haven't booked anything yet!  I better start looking into hotels and stuff.


I heard Jock Lindsey's in Disney Springs has good nachos!


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> My dining window opens tomorrow. I'm trying to decide if I want to make any ADRs ... I'm not a huge ADR person in general so I dunno.


Make them and then if you decide you don't want to go closer to the actual date then just cancel [within the 24 hour cancellation window that is].


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Make them and then if you decide you don't want to go closer to the actual date then just cancel [within the 24 hour cancellation window that is].



Please don't do this.  I know I'm probably in a minority here, but this is a pet peeve.  By booking up speculative ADRs with the potential intent of cancelling later, you are blocking people who actually want to eat at a restaurant from making a reservation.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> My dining window opens tomorrow. I'm trying to decide if I want to make any ADRs ... I'm not a huge ADR person in general so I dunno.



I'm not a huge ADR person either unless it's a special occasion.  I usually just see what's available when I get hungry and want to sit in a/c.  It was so stinkin' hot at Hollywood Studios last night that I opened the app and got a last minute ADR for Hollywood Brown Derby just to sit in some A/C for awhile.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Please don't do this.  I know I'm probably in a minority here, but this is a pet peeve.  By booking up speculative ADRs with the potential intent of cancelling later, you are blocking people who actually want to eat at a restaurant from making a reservation.



I like that Disney offers the ability for forward planning, it is very practical for someone like me who enjoys having a baseline of activities each day to blend with the beautiful chaos of a day at WDW; but I think their systems for both ADRs and FP+ get abused and make the experience more difficult for a lot of people. I really like that they have the 24-hour cancellation window, it provides meaningful insurance for unforeseen circumstances, but the downside of the system are self-evident. I don't think there's a great solution to the issue, but the more people who only book the ADRs and FP+ they 100%(or somewhere close) intend to use, the better.

ETA: This was particularly on my mind because I have a short trip planned for September with my niece and nephew. We are doing MNSSHP and then going to Hollywood Studios for Toy Story Land the next day. We only had 60+1 for FP+ to HS and were unable to get Slinky Dog (the ride they are, of course, enamored with). I don't think we'll have too much problem getting on in stand-by and I'm sure we will have a lot of fun regardless, but I think we would have been able to get a FP+ if the system wasn't flooded with speculators.


----------



## SarahDisney

One of these days I will (just by accident) say something that is completely uncontroversial (although the "should you make ADRs you may not keep" isnt even the biggest controversy we've had here this week...)


----------



## Barca33Runner

SarahDisney said:


> One of these days I will (just by accident) say something that is completely uncontroversial (although the "should you make ADRs you may not keep" isnt even the biggest controversy we've had here this week...)



I don't think you drummed up controversy. The system has it's flaws and everyone knows them. I know I got a little idealistic in my post, but the reality is it's a very small number of restaurants and rides that are affected. I'm sure I oversold the impact on FP+ because I'm a little salty about my situation.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> One of these days I will (just by accident) say something that is completely uncontroversial (although the "should you make ADRs you may not keep" isnt even the biggest controversy we've had here this week...)


Not controversial at all. Different strokes for different folks.  Any process will be subject to some "abuse".  The 180 days lets planners plan and no one knows what they will feel like doing when the actual date come round.  I still stand by my suggestion as a planning tool for those who want, and if things change closer to the actual date then there's a process in place to make that adjustment. 

ETA:  Not sure why the last sentence got lined out but I think I fixed it!


----------



## TheHamm

Question: Has anyone registered for races using the new interface on a phone browser?  I realize they just changed it and probably not, but I realized I have a business trip next week and the time change puts me in a meeting without internet access at noon eastern. #timechangefail



PCFriar80 said:


> Not controversial at all. Different strokes for different folks.  Any process will be subject to some "abuse".  The 180 days lets planners plan and no one knows what they will feel like doing when the actual date come around.  I still stand by my suggestion as a planning tool for those who want, and if things change closer to the actual date then there's a process in place to make that adjustment.



This.  If dining reservations were 30 days out, or  5 days, I might have a better feel, but planning for when a child will nap 6 months in advance is lunacy.  Add in the additional stimulus of the park and I do assume 50% of my reservations will be unusable.  I have great plans!  Last trip I booked things I really wanted to do, but by day 2 of our trip it was clear the 4yos were in charge.  I feel the same way about marathon weekend.  I have no idea how I will feel after the race, but I do know I will not feel like waiting over an hour for food anywhere.


----------



## SarahDisney

Barca33Runner said:


> I don't think you drummed up controversy. The system has it's flaws and everyone knows them. I know I got a little idealistic in my post, but the reality is it's a very small number of restaurants and rides that are affected. I'm sure I oversold the impact on FP+ because I'm a little salty about my situation.





PCFriar80 said:


> Not controversial at all. Different strokes for different folks.  Any process will be subject to some "abuse".  The 180 days lets planners plan and no one knows what they will feel like doing when the actual date come around.  I still stand by my suggestion as a planning tool for those who want, and if things change closer to the actual date then there's a process in place to make that adjustment.



So today is the day I say something non-controversial? Cool!

For the record, I see both sides. I get that it's hard to know in advance what you want to do (but you don't want to miss out), but as someone who only books runDisney trips 180 days in advance, it's sometimes frustrating when you want something and you can't book it because everyone else booked it because they might want it.
What I meant was more that I usually am not a big sit-down meal person at the parks, but I don't know if I will want to do things differently because of the race weekend. I don't know if I want to book dining if it's not something I'm really into. I have a few hours to decide .


----------



## Nole95

Any news on how registration is going to work next week?  I figured RD would send an email that outlines the new process.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> Any news on how registration is going to work next week?  I figured RD would send an email that outlines the new process.


We got a glimpse from wine and dine. You register using your Disney account on the runDisney website. You are able to choose which races, merchandise, and if you want to register others all at once. 

You can use Disney gift cards as a payment option but apparently have to have only one form of payment so if you do gift card that has to be the entire cost.

It seemed pretty user friendly. The question is whether it crashes or not on its first big registration day.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I just realize AP registration next week is during my business meeting.  Hopefully it is still available after the 10 hour long meeting.


----------



## TheHamm

Dis_Yoda said:


> I just realize AP registration next week is during my business meeting.  Hopefully it is still available after the 10 hour long meeting.



This is my problem as well.  I fully plan on excusing myself to the restroom at 11am central and hoping to be able to register on my phone.  

And if it sells out, I will cry (I'll already be in the restroom!) and try again on Thursday.

Good luck!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TheHamm said:


> This is my problem as well.  I fully plan on excusing myself to the restroom at 11am central and hoping to be able to register on my phone.
> 
> And if it sells out, I will cry (I'll already be in the restroom!) and try again on Thursday.
> 
> Good luck!



As it is a design review - I don't think I'm going to be able to excuse myself.  Oh well!


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> We got a glimpse from wine and dine. You register using your Disney account on the runDisney website. You are able to choose which races, merchandise, and if you want to register others all at once.
> 
> You can use Disney gift cards as a payment option but apparently have to have only one form of payment so if you do gift card that has to be the entire cost.
> 
> It seemed pretty user friendly. The question is whether it crashes or not on its first big registration day.


Did we confirm that you can register for multiple races at once? There was only one open for W&D when I tested it, so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Did we confirm that you can register for multiple races at once? There was only one open for W&D when I tested it, so I wasn’t sure.


Yes good point. I don't believe we were able to confirm that yet. You can for sure register multiple people at one time though as well as add on merchandise.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm not actually going to use AP registration (yay travel agent), but I might check it out to see what it looks like. It should be easy to find from the AP page, right? I've never done this AP thing before.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm not actually going to use AP registration (yay travel agent), but I might check it out to see what it looks like. It should be easy to find from the AP page, right? I've never done this AP thing before.


You go to the AP page. Click on passholder extras and scroll down to runDisney.


----------



## a-mad

OK guys - I've appreciated all the advice given thus far, esp. since I'm much more familiar with the ins and outs of DLR compared to WDW.  I'm planning on getting some ADR's tomorrow a.m. when my window opens up.  Here's what I have so far - feel free to give any input as you see it.  For the record - our party is 3 adult couples, with myself and my bro's-in-law running the Dopey.  One of our spouses is doing everything but the marathon and the other two spouses are running the 5K:

Wednesday, Jan 9 (AK) - Yak and Yeti (lunch)
Thursday, Jan 10 (MK) - Be our Guest (lunch)
Friday, Jan 11 (Epcot) - Via Napoli (lunch)
Saturday, Jan 12 (DHS) - Sci-Fi Dine-In (lunch)
Sunday, Jan 13 (Epcot) - La Hacienda de Angel (post-marathon dinner)
Monday, Jan 14 (AK) - Boma (dinner)
Tuesday, Jan 15 (MK) - Skipper Canteen (lunch)

The one that feels "dodgy" right now is Sci-Fi.  Our group wanted to try it, but it would be our post-half/pre-marathon meal, and I don't think the menu is very diverse, although I'm sure we could find something not overly heavy there.  Skipper Canteen is another wildcard.  For those out there who have tried it - have you liked it?  I'm sure we'll make it to Disney Springs at some point, and I know there's great dining there... but not sure when that will be, so I'm hesitant trying to squeeze in an ADR right now for that.

For the most part we wanted to try one table service restaurant each day, and thought lunch would be good as we could be a little more open and choosy for dinner and see how we're feeling, esp. as we prepare for the big races on Sat and Sun.


----------



## jennamfeo

Nole95 said:


> I figured RD would send an email that outlines the new process.


runDisney? Communicate something? 




TheHamm said:


> I will cry (I'll already be in the restroom!)


Glad to know I am not alone in the "crying in the work bathroom" situation. Haha.


----------



## cavepig

*For registering --*

YES, you can register for MULTIPLE races &/or people in ONE transaction.

You can use 1 form of payment - Credit/Debit Card, 1 Disney Gift Card or 1 Rewards Chase Card.  If you have multiple gift cards go now and consolidate onto 1 gift card.   Make sure you have enough funds to cover the race(s) cost plus the 6.6% fee.

You use your Disney login (it's the same as MDE, but will not show up in MDE).   You can check out your profile now under 'manage accounts'.  This will be the info. that autofills for 'myself' when registering. Otherwise, for all your other people you will have to fill in their info., it does not lift this info from your friends/family on MDE.

Take your time and read.  Make sure your state is correct as it may autofill to not what you expect.   Go check it out now for the Wine & Dine or Virtual to see what it looks like as well.

I would be prepared for waits on the first day when registration opens.

You can also read the FAQs on the website, the new ones are after the old regular race ones.https://www.rundisney.com/help/faq/


----------



## Chaitali

Princess KP said:


> I heard Jock Lindsey's in Disney Springs has good nachos!



Ooh, I took a look and their menu has changed from the last time I was there.  Nice!  Plus, they have good drinks too


----------



## ZellyB

My ADR day is tomorrow as well.  I've pretty much got in mind what we want to do although it does often change along the way as planning gets more specific.  So, I've got hotel and I'll have meals.  I need to get settled on airfare and then, you know, actually register for the race.


----------



## LdyStormy76

a-mad said:


> OK guys - I've appreciated all the advice given thus far, esp. since I'm much more familiar with the ins and outs of DLR compared to WDW.  I'm planning on getting some ADR's tomorrow a.m. when my window opens up.  Here's what I have so far - feel free to give any input as you see it.  For the record - our party is 3 adult couples, with myself and my bro's-in-law running the Dopey.  One of our spouses is doing everything but the marathon and the other two spouses are running the 5K:
> 
> Wednesday, Jan 9 (AK) - Yak and Yeti (lunch)
> Thursday, Jan 10 (MK) - Be our Guest (lunch)
> Friday, Jan 11 (Epcot) - Via Napoli (lunch)
> Saturday, Jan 12 (DHS) - Sci-Fi Dine-In (lunch)
> Sunday, Jan 13 (Epcot) - La Hacienda de Angel (post-marathon dinner)
> Monday, Jan 14 (AK) - Boma (dinner)
> Tuesday, Jan 15 (MK) - Skipper Canteen (lunch)
> and see how we're feeling, esp. as we prepare for the big races on Sat Sun.



The one suggestion I will give you is for Saturday - plan lunch late.  Depending on the estimated finish times of you group your last member might not be starting until 6:30 am. I managed a 1 pm lunch at Crystal Palace last year but it was tight.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> The one that feels "dodgy" right now is Sci-Fi.  Our group wanted to try it, but it would be our post-half/pre-marathon meal, and I don't think the menu is very diverse, although I'm sure we could find something not overly heavy there.  Skipper Canteen is another wildcard.  For those out there who have tried it - have you liked it?  I'm sure we'll make it to Disney Springs at some point, and I know there's great dining there... but not sure when that will be, so I'm hesitant trying to squeeze in an ADR right now for that.
> 
> For the most part we wanted to try one table service restaurant each day, and thought lunch would be good as we could be a little more open and choosy for dinner and see how we're feeling, esp. as we prepare for the big races on Sat and Sun.


Sci-Fi gets mixed reviews.  The atmosphere is fun especially if you enjoy programs such as Mystery Science Theater 3000 and the random B movies that show watched and lovingly made of.  

I love Skipper Canteen.  I dined there the evening before the 2017 Dark Side 10K and it's on the short list for 2019 marathon weekend if I end up going.  It's the Jungle Cruise operating a restaurant.  Right down to the menu and the antics of the servers.  It can get as randomly silly as the Jungle Cruise itself.  But at least for me not only can it be a fun place to dine, I enjoy the food there.  Because it worked as a pre race meal, it's definitely a strong contender to do so once again.


----------



## a-mad

Sleepless Knight said:


> Sci-Fi gets mixed reviews.  The atmosphere is fun especially if you enjoy programs such as Mystery Science Theater 3000 and the random B movies that show watched and lovingly made of.
> 
> I love Skipper Canteen.  I dined there the evening before the 2017 Dark Side 10K and it's on the short list for 2019 marathon weekend if I end up going.  It's the Jungle Cruise operating a restaurant.  Right down to the menu and the antics of the servers.  It can get as randomly silly as the Jungle Cruise itself.  But at least for me not only can it be a fun place to dine, I enjoy the food there.  Because it worked as a pre race meal, it's definitely a strong contender to do so once again.



Thanks for the advice!  I think we'll try Skipper Canteen.  I like the diversity of the menu, and our group are big fans of Jungle Cruise, so I think it would be a fun meal on our last day at the resort.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> OK guys - I've appreciated all the advice given thus far, esp. since I'm much more familiar with the ins and outs of DLR compared to WDW.  I'm planning on getting some ADR's tomorrow a.m. when my window opens up.  Here's what I have so far - feel free to give any input as you see it.  For the record - our party is 3 adult couples, with myself and my bro's-in-law running the Dopey.  One of our spouses is doing everything but the marathon and the other two spouses are running the 5K:
> 
> Wednesday, Jan 9 (AK) - Yak and Yeti (lunch)
> Thursday, Jan 10 (MK) - Be our Guest (lunch)
> Friday, Jan 11 (Epcot) - Via Napoli (lunch)
> Saturday, Jan 12 (DHS) - Sci-Fi Dine-In (lunch)
> Sunday, Jan 13 (Epcot) - La Hacienda de Angel (post-marathon dinner)
> Monday, Jan 14 (AK) - Boma (dinner)
> Tuesday, Jan 15 (MK) - Skipper Canteen (lunch)
> 
> The one that feels "dodgy" right now is Sci-Fi.  Our group wanted to try it, but it would be our post-half/pre-marathon meal, and I don't think the menu is very diverse, although I'm sure we could find something not overly heavy there.  Skipper Canteen is another wildcard.  For those out there who have tried it - have you liked it?  I'm sure we'll make it to Disney Springs at some point, and I know there's great dining there... but not sure when that will be, so I'm hesitant trying to squeeze in an ADR right now for that.
> 
> For the most part we wanted to try one table service restaurant each day, and thought lunch would be good as we could be a little more open and choosy for dinner and see how we're feeling, esp. as we prepare for the big races on Sat and Sun.



I really liked Sci-Fi Dine-In. The food wasn’t anything to write home about, but the atmosphere is a blast.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> I really liked Sci-Fi Dine-In. The food wasn’t anything to write home about, but the atmosphere is a blast.


 I agree! Sci Fri and Coral Reef were my favorite restaurants as a kid and I still enjoy them today. Sometimes it's about the experience and nostalgia!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I think we'll try Skipper Canteen.  I like the diversity of the menu, and our group are big fans of Jungle Cruise, so I think it would be a fun meal on our last day at the resort.


If you love the Jungle Cruise, then I say you should absolutely keep that ADR. 



lhermiston said:


> I really liked Sci-Fi Dine-In. The food wasn’t anything to write home about, but the atmosphere is a blast.


I would add doing your research about Sci-Fi is a good idea.  The atmosphere is a lot of fun, but if it doesn't appeal to you, then there are better options for you.

Looking for any thoughts about Spice Road Table in Epcot.  Considering this around Illuminations for the night of the marathon.   My ADRs open up tomorrow.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Looking for any thoughts about Spice Road Table in Epcot. Considering this around Illuminations for the night of the marathon. My ADRs open up tomorrow.



It’s probably the one Epcot restaurant I visit every trip without hesitation.


----------



## Bree

a-mad said:


> OK guys - I've appreciated all the advice given thus far, esp. since I'm much more familiar with the ins and outs of DLR compared to WDW.  I'm planning on getting some ADR's tomorrow a.m. when my window opens up.  Here's what I have so far - feel free to give any input as you see it.  For the record - our party is 3 adult couples, with myself and my bro's-in-law running the Dopey.  One of our spouses is doing everything but the marathon and the other two spouses are running the 5K:
> 
> Wednesday, Jan 9 (AK) - Yak and Yeti (lunch)
> Thursday, Jan 10 (MK) - Be our Guest (lunch)
> Friday, Jan 11 (Epcot) - Via Napoli (lunch)
> Saturday, Jan 12 (DHS) - Sci-Fi Dine-In (lunch)
> Sunday, Jan 13 (Epcot) - La Hacienda de Angel (post-marathon dinner)
> Monday, Jan 14 (AK) - Boma (dinner)
> Tuesday, Jan 15 (MK) - Skipper Canteen (lunch)
> 
> The one that feels "dodgy" right now is Sci-Fi.  Our group wanted to try it, but it would be our post-half/pre-marathon meal, and I don't think the menu is very diverse, although I'm sure we could find something not overly heavy there.  Skipper Canteen is another wildcard.  For those out there who have tried it - have you liked it?  I'm sure we'll make it to Disney Springs at some point, and I know there's great dining there... but not sure when that will be, so I'm hesitant trying to squeeze in an ADR right now for that.
> 
> For the most part we wanted to try one table service restaurant each day, and thought lunch would be good as we could be a little more open and choosy for dinner and see how we're feeling, esp. as we prepare for the big races on Sat and Sun.



I like Sci-Fi, but I’ve only ordered burgers and fries there.  Service and food has always been consistent though. I’ve had okay food and service at Skipper Canteen.


----------



## YawningDodo

Poking my not-running-until-2020 nose back in here with a question....

Do all of you book your rooms for Marathon Weekend as soon as they're available, or do you ever wait for the fall to see what room rates might be released? I've never cancelled and rebooked a WDW vacation to get a room discount so I don't know whether it's difficult.


----------



## mankle30

YawningDodo said:


> Poking my not-running-until-2020 nose back in here with a question....
> 
> Do all of you book your rooms for Marathon Weekend as soon as they're available, or do you ever wait for the fall to see what room rates might be released? I've never cancelled and rebooked a WDW vacation to get a room discount so I don't know whether it's difficult.



When I booked my hotel on-site, I was told that if there is a discount that comes available after we booked, they would apply it to our booking (I'm assuming that we'd have to bring it to their attention).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

YawningDodo said:


> Poking my not-running-until-2020 nose back in here with a question....
> 
> Do all of you book your rooms for Marathon Weekend as soon as they're available, or do you ever wait for the fall to see what room rates might be released? I've never cancelled and rebooked a WDW vacation to get a room discount so I don't know whether it's difficult.


My travel agent automatically applies any discounts that come up after I paid in full to my account.  This has resulted in me discovering I had a credit on my account when I checked in a couple of times.


----------



## kleph

Chaitali said:


> Ooh, I took a look and their menu has changed from the last time I was there.  Nice!  Plus, they have good drinks too



they also changed the music and it's not nearly as good. the drinks are still top notch.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> they also changed the music and it's not nearly as good. the drinks are still top notch.



The music was back to normal when I was there two weeks ago.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Sleepless Knight said:


> Looking for any thoughts about Spice Road Table in Epcot.  Considering this around Illuminations for the night of the marathon.   My ADRs open up tomorrow.





Keels said:


> It’s probably the one Epcot restaurant I visit every trip without hesitation.



I love Spice Road Table. I've always enjoyed the food, and it's rarely too busy to find a spot on the patio even without a reservation. It's a great place to relax and people watch. I've never been there for Illuminations, so a reservation may be in order at that time. After my first marathon, we showered quickly, went back to EPCOT to SRT, ate harissa rolls, humus and pita bread, and sat there watching the last of the marathoners come by. That day made it a special place for me!


----------



## jhoannam

do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park? 

Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


No naps for me.  I've only done half marathons to this point.  I like to have something real to eat in my room even if that's only a Snickers bar, soak in cold water for 20 minutes, take a shower and head to the parks.  I've learned from training and races that I recover so much faster if I keep moving after the long run.  So while I do head to the parks after a race, it's a very easy day.  Lots of sit down attractions and frequent breaks.

I use CEP compression socks.  My local running store recommended them to me and after I tested my first pair, I understood why they cost so much.  And bought 2 more pairs.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


I don't usually. I did nap after the half this year though. Lack of sleep really caught up to me this January. 

I also don't wear compression socks.


----------



## SarahDisney

Does anyone have a link to the full January 2019 hours? I know there used to be a PDF that had the full hours for the month, but I can't seem to find one for January 2019 (I found January 2018, but that probably won't help much).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


I nap after the full. Heck, I nap after every WDW race because of the early start time. 2 hour nap and then back at it. 

I sometimes wear Nike compression pants after a half or full if my legs are really tired, but they come off before I head out to the parks. When I am recovering from a calf injury, I wear CEP calf sleeves.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?



I will usually eat the snack box they hand out after the race and take a quick nap (2 hours or so) in the room before heading out to the parks.  I don't use compression socks, but I will use calf compression sleeves from Zensah after runs of half marathon length or more to aid in recovery.


----------



## cavepig

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


 I do not nap.  I'll snack on stuff I gear checked or maybe something out of the snack box (which I don't really care for), go back to the room & shower, then eat at the resort, then go to a park.  I don't make an ADR for right after after 2 failed attempts of having one right after. 

I wear Zensah calf sleeves after, so not socks but just the calf.  I've only ever had Zensah and like them so haven't tried others.


----------



## mankle30

Just 6 more days until registration opens! Today was the day our ADR window opened and I've booked Ohana for dinner on the Wednesday, Jan 9 (run expo day). The wife and I are planning to hang out at the resort and/or Disney Springs that day. We booked Be Our Guest for Breakfast on the 11th, our Magic Kingdom Day so we'll be able to get into the park early for breakfast. And we booked Chef Mickey's for brunch on Marathon Day (Jan 13). 

It's gettin' real!


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?



I don’t nap. After a marathon, I’m doing one of three things: showering, eating or drinking. It helps to move around a bit, too. 

I have some different compression socks/sleeves that I found on Amazon. Nothing special.


----------



## lahobbs4

ADR's made! Only two that we even kinda cared about this year, so that's nice. SUPER early dinner at O'hana before the full and celebration meal at Le Cellier.

Now if only I could find the motivation to run this week....this heat has got to GO, y'all.


----------



## pluto377

ADR day today for me too.  Didn't work out quite as I had hoped, but that's ok.  I was hoping to do Cinderella's castle on the 14th as our farewell dinner, but I couldn't get it, so I booked it for Sunday instead.  Hoping I'll feel well enough after the marathon to make it, especially since it's already paid for!  We're doing Boma dinner on our arrival night (the 9th) since we're staying at AKL.  Then we have Primetime for dinner on the 11th, Tutto Italia on the 12th and BoG on the 14th.  I'll wait and see what the new prix fixe menu there is before I decide if I'm keeping that.  Hope everyone else had success!

As for naps, I do usually like to nap after a race.  Not sure what I'll do after the marathon though since half the day will already be over by the time I get back to the room.  Might skip the nap that day.

Can't wait to finally register next week, especially since I've been struggling a bit on runs lately.  I gained weight this winter and I don't do well in heat, so I'm afraid if I don't register soon I'll chicken out!


----------



## jhoannam

lahobbs4 said:


> ADR's made! Only two that we even kinda cared about this year, so that's nice. SUPER early dinner at O'hana before the full and celebration meal at Le Cellier.
> 
> Now if only I could find the motivation to run this week....this heat has got to GO, y'all.


The heat and humidity is unbelievable. I run at 5am, it’s 78 degrees with 85% humidity. So hard to breathe.


----------



## cburnett11

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?



Short answer for me:  eat, relax, EPCOT

Most of the time I've eaten pretty quickly after the race (at Kona) for a late breakfast.  The first time I struggled in the race, so only ate half my food as my eyes were obviously bigger than my stomach was.  The 2nd year I crushed my food after a much better managed race.  Anyways, after that it's been back to the room and a shower for me... but a nap for the spectators (rest of family).  I've usually just hung out on pool lounge chairs while the slept, getting up every now and then to move about.  From my experience, staying a little active helps me recover a bit more quickly.  If I lay down for an extended period of time after a long race or run it usually causes me to hurt later in the day.  I find a relaxing late afternoon/evening in EPCOT to be about perfect after the marathon.


----------



## TheHamm

I now have a room and dining reservations.  Next up: register!  After that I will concern myself with flights, which will largely be based on parental guilt and determining if grandma is available to babysit & DH is tagging along, or I go solo and finally do the Behind the Seeds Tour (I love living with the land!)
Thursday: fly in? and BOG late dinner
Friday: fly in? Tiffins for lunch, QS dinner
Saturday:Run! Shower, Beer Garden lunch, leisurely stroll+partial DATW, Edison dinner.  I picked neither of these resturants, local friend wants BG after running, we go here every trip because the kids like to polka and adults like beer.  Tell me it wills till be wonderfully fun?  The above discussion makes me want to eat in Morocco, which the kids would be fine but we never make it to. DH wants Edison because no kids.


----------



## Bree

This is how I felt at 6am this morning trying to make ADRs and dealing with Disney IT  

The one thing I wanted the most was not available (Dine w/ an Imagineer) on Friday 1/11. I booked it for 1/9 as a possibility.  The expo is that day and I haven’t figured out my plan for that yet.


----------



## SarahDisney

I ended up not making any ADRs.
Well, I made a late dinner ADR at BOG for Wednesday, but then I realized that it was during EMH and ain't nobody got time for that, so I cancelled it. EMH is for short lines, not ADRs. 
So no ADRs for me. At least for now.


----------



## petals

Bree said:


> This is how I felt at 6am this morning trying to make ADRs and dealing with Disney IT .



Same here

I’ve had to book my reservations day by day because we didn’t book hotel through Disney and every time I tried to put this mornings through I got a “we can’t load the page” message. By the time it did load the page I ended up with an earlier dinner so had to go for earlier breakfast so we’d have enough time to get to the expo, wander around Disney springs and back to parks for the early dinner


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> I ended up not making any ADRs.
> Well, I made a late dinner ADR at BOG for Wednesday, but then I realized that it was during EMH and ain't nobody got time for that, so I cancelled it. EMH is for short lines, not ADRs.
> So no ADRs for me. At least for now.


This makes me wonder when hours will be posted for Marathon weekend. Not that it makes a huge difference, but just curious!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> This makes me wonder when hours will be posted for Marathon weekend. Not that it makes a huge difference, but just curious!



Same.
Wednesday's hours are already up (MK PM EMH from 8-10!!), but I hate having to wait for the rest of the weekend. Usually there's a monthly calendar floating around by now, but I haven't seen one.


----------



## Dis5150

I can't make our ADR's until Saturday or Sunday as we don't arrive until the 10th. I have it on my calendar as Sunday the 15th. Also, we are not registering until closer to the marathon. It's a $$ thing, too many other things I'm paying for right now to swing it (2 marathons to register for before WDW marathon, Family trip to Universal in November to finish paying for, new roof, etc.) I am believing that it will be open for registration for months! 

ETA: We are running the marathon as a single race this year, no Dopey.


----------



## lhermiston

Save your ADR posts! It’s next week’s SAFD question.


----------



## jennamfeo

jhoannam said:


> do you all go nap after the marathon and then go eat? Or do you eat, nap, park?
> 
> Also, what compression socks do you all use? Are they all the same?


I use ProCompression because internet ads. I like them. They come in fun colors. They are probably all the same, just depends on what pattern/color you want.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> I can't make our ADR's until Saturday or Sunday as we don't arrive until the 10th. I have it on my calendar as Sunday the 15th. Also, we are not registering until closer to the marathon. It's a $$ thing, too many other things I'm paying for right now to swing it (2 marathons to register for before WDW marathon, Family trip to Universal in November to finish paying for, new roof, etc.) I am believing that it will be open for registration for months!
> 
> ETA: We are running the marathon as a single race this year, no Dopey.


You should be able to make ADRs tomorrow.


----------



## Dis5150

Princess KP said:


> You should be able to make ADRs tomorrow.



Awesome, thanks! I will check it in the morning!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lahobbs4 said:


> ADR's made! Only two that we even kinda cared about this year, so that's nice. SUPER early dinner at O'hana before the full and celebration meal at Le Cellier.
> 
> Now if only I could find the motivation to run this week....this heat has got to GO, y'all.


ADR day is off to a bad start.  As in the online system let me make and then decided to apologize for the "PAWS."  Currently sitting on hold with the phone system.  Getting frustrated when they tell me I can do this quicker online.  I'd love to do it online, but your system won't let me!!!


----------



## JeffW

From experience, talking about proof of time for corral placement can sometimes become a touchy subject, but hopefully I'll avoid that.

Based on last year's time boundaries, this may not matter, but here goes.  I have a 3:45:47 marathon time and a 1:45:27 half marathon time that I can use (yes, I seem to have a 2 second per mile pacing problem  ).  Any thoughts on which to submit as POT for the marathon?  I generally prefer to use a time from the exact distance, since there's no ambiguity on how it may be converted, but I think the HM time converts to roughly a 3:40 marathon.  I'm planning to run for time this year (no Dopey or Goofy for me), so I'm paying more attention to POT.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JeffW said:


> From experience, talking about proof of time for corral placement can sometimes become a touchy subject, but hopefully I'll avoid that.
> 
> Based on last year's time boundaries, this may not matter, but here goes.  I have a 3:45:47 marathon time and a 1:45:27 half marathon time that I can use (yes, I seem to have a 2 second per mile pacing problem  ).  Any thoughts on which to submit as POT for the marathon?  I generally prefer to use a time from the exact distance, since there's no ambiguity on how it may be converted, but I think the HM time converts to roughly a 3:40 marathon.  I'm planning to run for time this year (no Dopey or Goofy for me), so I'm paying more attention to POT.



I would email runDisney and ask them what your HM time converts to- they'll tell you, you just might not agree with their calculations.


----------



## a-mad

I'll save my ADR details for SAFD, but I finally got them all made at about 4:30am Utah time (!)  I did run into online issues with the punny "PAWS" Lady and the Tramp pop-up every time I tried to select a time... but eventually I got through after about 20 minutes of trying.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Sleepless Knight said:


> ADR day is off to a bad start.  As in the online system let me make and then decided to apologize for the "PAWS."  Currently sitting on hold with the phone system.  Getting frustrated when they tell me I can do this quicker online.  I'd love to do it online, but your system won't let me!!!


For the first time ever, I got every reservation I wanted on the days that I wanted them at close to ideal times.  This scares me.  Now of course I'm having second thoughts about one of them.  Granted, I do this a lot in regards to Disney World.  I say I want to try new places, but when it comes down to it, I choose the tried and true that I love.  At least this time I have one new place and a place I haven't dined since 2012.  The others are tried and true and in some cases are very similar to previous pre race meals.  For marathon weekend, there's a strong argument for sticking with what worked great in the past.  The celebratory meal is new, but I've noticed strong reviews recently and the food pics I found look not only good, but also sound great after a marathon.  I hope.  



a-mad said:


> I'll save my ADR details for SAFD, but I finally got them all made at about 4:30am Utah time (!)  I did run into online issues with the punny "PAWS" Lady and the Tramp pop-up every time I tried to select a time... but eventually I got through after about 20 minutes of trying.


I tried intermittently every few minutes before finally deciding to call.  The hold time was about 13 minutes, which I suppose isn't too bad.  The CM I spoke to was extremely helpful.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I had issues this morning when trying to book ADRs on the app, but it worked well setting a few up online. I'll also save the info for SAFD, but I pretty much just booked the two possible high-demand locations that we have never tried before and wanted to give a shot. Our group like to try new places and we aren't particularly picky, so we've got time.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I got all of the ADRs I wanted, but one of them was on a day that I didn't want and one was a (still great) second choice for post Marathon/Dopey. I'll save the deets for Sunday. I forgot the time that they open so was on about 45 minutes later than I originally wanted to be.

I've been having intermittent Disney webpage issues this week too (although had NO issues this morning) which has made me nervous about registration day. I usually use Safari and when the website doesn't work in that browser I switch to Chrome and it works.  What I ended up doing was caching my login info incase there's any issues on Thursday.


----------



## sylkai

I scored my desired ADRs just now.

Since we're staying at AKL, planning to cook at least a little bit. The plus side is that I can VERY CAREFULLY control what I'm eating for the pre-marathon supper, since stomach issues are a thing I have dealt with. Of course, there's still the post-half lunch for my sisters to celebrate finishing their first half, but I think we chose a spot that will let me be an intelligent adult and make wise decisions.

I'm filing away the info on Spice Road for possible marathon night dinner. We're playing that one completely by ear (family will be gone by that point and who knows how I'll be feeling).


----------



## ZellyB

Got all my ADRs booked as well.  @Keels I got a lunch ADR for Via Napoli during DATW.  Sent you the confirmation number.


----------



## a-mad

OK another question for ya'll.

I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th.  I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option.  Reviews online seem fine.  We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing.  This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic!  For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it?  With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong.  According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning.  Thoughts?


----------



## roxymama

My ADR day is Sunday and since I don't know exactly who I'm traveling with yet I am going to counter service and snack my way around disney.  I do want to have an afternoon tea at the GF one day and so that's likely all I'm gonna reserve for now.  I'm just not a big eater for race weekends.  By the time FP window hits I can be super flexible about what park has the rides I want on whatever day.  
I'm a type A with planning...so this is not my usual "style"
Also Epcot and Polynesian drinky drinky needs no adrs.

Anyone want to be a spy and see if afternoon tea on Saturday "half day" looks fairly open for a party of one?  Or two?


----------



## rteetz

I booked ADRs for Wednesday and Thursday that is it. Two of my favorite restaurants too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> OK another question for ya'll.
> 
> I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th.  I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option.  Reviews online seem fine.  We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing.  This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic!  For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it?  With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong.  According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning.  Thoughts?


If you have seen Fantasmic at Disneyland, I do not recommend investing the time and/or cost (dining) to see it at Disney World.  The show is much better at Disneyland and I've heard some old reviews from many years ago that said the dining package for Fantasmic gave you worse seats than camping out.  While that aspect may have changed, the show hasn't.  The Imagineers designed the show for Disneyland and took full advantage of the Rivers of America and used the size of the sailing ship Columbia and the Mark Twain to add to the spectacle.  When the show became iconic, they took it back east to DHS and chose to fit the show into a smaller space, thus giving up some of the spectacle.  In my opinion, DHS Fantasmic stands as a prime reason why if you choose to never visit Disneyland because you've heard it's smaller and not as good, you are truly shortchanging your Disney fandom.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> My ADR day is Sunday and since I don't know exactly who I'm traveling with yet I am going to counter service and snack my way around disney.  I do want to have an afternoon tea at the GF one day and so that's likely all I'm gonna reserve for now.  I'm just not a big eater for race weekends.  By the time FP window hits I can be super flexible about what park has the rides I want on whatever day.
> I'm a type A with planning...so this is not my usual "style"
> Also Epcot and Polynesian drinky drinky needs no adrs.
> 
> Anyone want to be a spy and see if afternoon tea on Saturday "half day" looks fairly open for a party of one?  Or two?


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> My ADR day is Sunday and since I don't know exactly who I'm traveling with yet I am going to counter service and snack my way around disney.  I do want to have an afternoon tea at the GF one day and so that's likely all I'm gonna reserve for now.  I'm just not a big eater for race weekends.  By the time FP window hits I can be super flexible about what park has the rides I want on whatever day.
> I'm a type A with planning...so this is not my usual "style"
> Also Epcot and Polynesian drinky drinky needs no adrs.
> 
> Anyone want to be a spy and see if afternoon tea on Saturday "half day" looks fairly open for a party of one?  Or two?


Several times are open on 1/12/19 from 12:45 - 3:15, both 1 and 2.
ETA: And @Keels beat me to the punch....I mean tea.


----------



## SarahDisney

a-mad said:


> I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th. I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option. Reviews online seem fine. We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing. This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic! For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it? With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong. According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning. Thoughts?



I've done Dining Package, FP+ (most recently 8 days ago), and Standby. From what I've seen, it seems like they block off half the theater for Dining Package & FP+. Dining package is in the middle, and FP+ goes from the end of dining package to the end of the theater. Dining package were the best seats we had, but we've also had decent seats with FP+ when we arrive earlier. And we've never had trouble getting F! as a 4th FP+, even as late as an hour or two before the show (last week we saw the 9pm show, which was the first of two shows, and picked up the FP+ after getting on Alien Swirling Saucers at 6:something).
That said ... even with FP+, you have to arrive early for the better seats. With the dining package you're guaranteed to be closer to the middle no matter when you show up (you just might be all the way in the back).
I'd say if you're interested in a pasta lunch anyway, go for the dining package, but if you're interested in lunch elsewhere, you can get good seats with FP+ if you show up as soon as the window opens.
Just maybe don't show up for your FP+ 10 minutes before the show, because then you'll be all the way at the end ... although that's definitely just a guess and not something I did after a way longer than expected Rock n Roller Coaster line. (All the way at the end wasn't a terrible view, it just wasn't a great view)



Sleepless Knight said:


> If you have seen Fantasmic at Disneyland, I do not recommend investing the time and/or cost (dining) to see it at Disney World. The show is much better at Disneyland and I've heard some old reviews from many years ago that said the dining package for Fantasmic gave you worse seats than camping out. While that aspect may have changed, the show hasn't. The Imagineers designed the show for Disneyland and took full advantage of the Rivers of America and used the size of the sailing ship Columbia and the Mark Twain to add to the spectacle. When the show became iconic, they took it back east to DHS and chose to fit the show into a smaller space, thus giving up some of the spectacle. In my opinion, DHS Fantasmic stands as a prime reason why if you choose to never visit Disneyland because you've heard it's smaller and not as good, you are truly shortchanging your Disney fandom.



It's funny, I seem to be the only one who feels this way, but I prefer F! at WDW. When I saw it at DL it made no impression on me and when I saw it at WDW a few years later I didn't remember ever having seen it before (in fact, I was somewhat certain that I hadn't seen it at DL ... until I realized I had pictures).
Maybe it's because I saw F! at WDW after I saw World of Color (my favorite night show ever), and some of the water effects and projections reminded me a bit of WoC.
I know I'm in the minority here, but I do feel that it's worth seeing at WDW, even if you've seen it at DL.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> From experience, talking about proof of time for corral placement can sometimes become a touchy subject, but hopefully I'll avoid that.
> 
> Based on last year's time boundaries, this may not matter, but here goes.  I have a 3:45:47 marathon time and a 1:45:27 half marathon time that I can use (yes, I seem to have a 2 second per mile pacing problem  ).  Any thoughts on which to submit as POT for the marathon?  I generally prefer to use a time from the exact distance, since there's no ambiguity on how it may be converted, but I think the HM time converts to roughly a 3:40 marathon.  I'm planning to run for time this year (no Dopey or Goofy for me), so I'm paying more attention to POT.



Agree with @run.minnie.miles and see if rD will tell you the conversion through email.

I'll take a stab and say rD says your 1:45:27 HM converts to a 3:43:38 M.  This is using a Rigel R of 1.08 in the Rigel race equivalency calculation.


----------



## jhoannam

Wrong thread... sorry


----------



## mankle30

I had no problems with making ADRs online through the WDW website this morning. Whatsoever. The only thing that bugs me, a la @run.minnie.miles, is that they still haven't published opening hours for the Marathon Weekend, meaning that we have no clue how to schedule park days regarding EMH since we're not getting park hopper tickets (I'm waiting to see if they run their 25% discounted tickets for Canadian residents again before buying tickets). And it may mean trying to reschedule ADRs after the fact if we decided to change parks based on when we can get EMH. Grrrr.


----------



## a-mad

SarahDisney said:


> I've done Dining Package, FP+ (most recently 8 days ago), and Standby. From what I've seen, it seems like they block off half the theater for Dining Package & FP+. Dining package is in the middle, and FP+ goes from the end of dining package to the end of the theater. Dining package were the best seats we had, but we've also had decent seats with FP+ when we arrive earlier. And we've never had trouble getting F! as a 4th FP+, even as late as an hour or two before the show (last week we saw the 9pm show, which was the first of two shows, and picked up the FP+ after getting on Alien Swirling Saucers at 6:something).
> That said ... even with FP+, you have to arrive early for the better seats. With the dining package you're guaranteed to be closer to the middle no matter when you show up (you just might be all the way in the back).
> I'd say if you're interested in a pasta lunch anyway, go for the dining package, but if you're interested in lunch elsewhere, you can get good seats with FP+ if you show up as soon as the window opens.
> Just maybe don't show up for your FP+ 10 minutes before the show, because then you'll be all the way at the end ... although that's definitely just a guess and not something I did after a way longer than expected Rock n Roller Coaster line. (All the way at the end wasn't a terrible view, it just wasn't a great view)
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, I seem to be the only one who feels this way, but I prefer F! at WDW. When I saw it at DL it made no impression on me and when I saw it at WDW a few years later I didn't remember ever having seen it before (in fact, I was somewhat certain that I hadn't seen it at DL ... until I realized I had pictures).
> Maybe it's because I saw F! at WDW after I saw World of Color (my favorite night show ever), and some of the water effects and projections reminded me a bit of WoC.
> I know I'm in the minority here, but I do feel that it's worth seeing at WDW, even if you've seen it at DL.



Thanks for the info Sleepless Knight and SarahDisney... Yeah, I'm not sure what we'll do.  I'll take it to the group and see. I've actually seen the WDW Fantasmic before... a couple of times...so I'm prepared for the differences between that and DLR.  I don't know if it's worth adding $20 a plate at Mama Melrose to get a better seat... although it would keep us off our feet if we decide to go that route and just get there 30 min ahead of time.  I had forgotten about picking up a FP+ in the park after we've gotten the big stuff out of the way.  That might be the way to go, and hope for decent seats without too long of a wait.


----------



## a-mad

mankle30 said:


> I had no problems with making ADRs online through the WDW website this morning. Whatsoever. The only thing that bugs me, a la @run.minnie.miles, is that they still haven't published opening hours for the Marathon Weekend, meaning that we have no clue how to schedule park days regarding EMH since we're not getting park hopper tickets (I'm waiting to see if they run their 25% discounted tickets for Canadian residents again before buying tickets). And it may mean trying to reschedule ADRs after the fact if we decided to change parks based on when we can get EMH. Grrrr.



So if I go through my itinerary on MDE day by day and see the ADR's I've scheduled at parks each day, it gives the park hours for that day.  For example, I have an ADR for AK on Wednesday, Jan 9th for Yak and Yeti, and on my itinerary it says the park hours for AK are 9am to 8pm.  On the day of the marathon we have ADR's at Epcot and it says the park hours are 9am to 9pm.  Maybe you're only looking for EMH's and I'm not sure where to find that...


----------



## Princess KP

mankle30 said:


> (I'm waiting to see if they run their 25% discounted tickets for Canadian residents again before buying tickets).


Me too...


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> View attachment 336749



Gracias!  I'll be going with the tea + booze option because I'm klassy.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I had total ADR frustration last night. At least i'm in Maui right now so it was midnight rather than my usual 3 am. The calendar loaded right away, and I was able to get CA Grill Brunch times to show up, but as soon as I clicked on the time and tried to book I got the stupid paws message. I tried on my phone as well, and when I got to the same point it say "unable to load" right now. I kept trying and slowly watched the reservation times creeping back by 5 minutes. Finally, after 20-25 minutes, I tried making the reservation for 2 people rather than the 4 I wanted and that took. But when I tried to modify I got the same problem: time showed up but as soon as I tried to book it wouldn't load. Same thing happened to me with BOG, but I finally managed to get that one to go through. I went to bed and when I woke up at 7 am here (so about 1 pm EST), I called. I was all ready with screen shots, but she didn't need them. The time I wanted was available for four! Crazy. I would have been better off waking up at my normal time, LOL. As brunch usually books up pretty fast, I wonder if lots of people had the same issue. She said they'd been having "server" problems. Initially she couldn't find my reservation and tired to tell me that Bay Lake Towers wasn't a Disney resort. When I politely pointed to the reservations I'd already made, she relented and admitted it was something on her end, LOL. I'm assuming she was new as she didn't know was DVC was. Oh well, I got the ressie but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Barca33Runner

a-mad said:


> OK another question for ya'll.
> 
> I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th.  I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option.  Reviews online seem fine.  We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing.  This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic!  For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it?  With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong.  According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning.  Thoughts?



We've done this exact dining package last Marathon Weekend (I actually did it twice; not my idea, but our group changed throughout the stay and someone else booked it because we liked the seating and it was Holidays/Marathon Weekend). My thoughts:

-The first package was $45 and came with appetizer, entree and dessert. Pricing changed on Jan. 1 and went to $43 (I actually think it was $42 and they've changed it since) and included just the entree and dessert. The first package felt like a good deal and that we were (relative to Disney) getting a good value. The second time, not so much.
-The seating for the dining package is fantastic, it definitely adds value to the package. How much that value is will vary from person to person, but if you want seats in the center this is the only way to get them.
-I'm a fan of Mama Melrose. I know WDW has a lot (a lot!) of Italian options, but for the price I think it's pretty decent and easy to find something for everyone.
-A large aspect of booking it again was our past experience and the time of year. In 2017, our group showed up for standby seating for the 7:00 Fantasmic! at 6:00 and we were barely able to get standing room. Both times this year the location and ease of getting to our seats was very valuable to me. I don't think the same issues will exist for Marathon Weekend 2019 as it does not overlap with the Holidays in the same way. It wasn't Marathon Weekend that was packing the parks the last two years, it was the Holidays (kids being out of school).

In summary, I'd recommend it only if you believe that seating will be scarce on the day you are going to DHS (I don't think it will be nearly as crazy for Marathon Weekend this year) or if you place a very high value on being in the prime middle seating.


----------



## a-mad

Barca33Runner said:


> We've done this exact dining package last Marathon Weekend (I actually did it twice; not my idea, but our group changed throughout the stay and someone else booked it because we liked the seating and it was Holidays/Marathon Weekend). My thoughts:
> 
> -The first package was $45 and came with appetizer, entree and dessert. Pricing changed on Jan. 1 and went to $43 (I actually think it was $42 and they've changed it since) and included just the entree and dessert. The first package felt like a good deal and that we were (relative to Disney) getting a good value. The second time, not so much.
> -The seating for the dining package is fantastic, it definitely adds value to the package. How much that value is will vary from person to person, but if you want seats in the center this is the only way to get them.
> -I'm a fan of Mama Melrose. I know WDW has a lot (a lot!) of Italian options, but for the price I think it's pretty decent and easy to find something for everyone.
> -A large aspect of booking it again was our past experience and the time of year. In 2017, our group showed up for standby seating for the 7:00 Fantasmic! at 6:00 and we were barely able to get standing room. Both times this year the location and ease of getting to our seats was very valuable to me. I don't think the same issues will exist for Marathon Weekend 2019 as it does not overlap with the Holidays in the same way. It wasn't Marathon Weekend that was packing the parks the last two years, it was the Holidays (kids being out of school).
> 
> In summary, I'd recommend it only if you believe that seating will be scarce on the day you are going to DHS (I don't think it will be nearly as crazy for Marathon Weekend this year) or if you place a very high value on being in the prime middle seating.



^ terrific advice!  thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I had total ADR frustration last night. At least i'm in Maui right now


New rule - people in Maui can't complain - about anything.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

BuckeyeBama said:


> New rule - people in Maui can't complain - about anything.


That is totally fair. LOL!!!


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> OK another question for ya'll.
> 
> I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th.  I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option.  Reviews online seem fine.  We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing.  This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic!  For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it?  With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong.  According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning.  Thoughts?



I enjoyed Mama Meleose. The penne with vodka sauce was way bueno. 

I’ve never seen Fantasmic at DL, but the Hollywood Studios show was fun, in my opinion.


----------



## Baloo in MI

No ADR’s for me this year.  I am going solo (if I go) and quick service will work fine.  Trying to figure out what I will do Thursday.  I got into the specialist yesterday and it is looking like I might have surgery on my ankle, they are doing a new MRI and from that the doctor can set a plan and I will get more definitive timelines.  But in the meantime he did let me know that my hopes to run the Grand Rapids Marathon (in October) may be stretching it.  So Dopey is in January, more plausible in terms of being healed and getting back into form.  For now I will hold on to this, for sanity’s sake.  But given that refunds will not be an option and deferral is expensive I am thinking I will wait to register until I have a full picture.  Just anxious that by the time I get this figured out Dopey will be full...


----------



## flav

YawningDodo said:


> Poking my not-running-until-2020 nose back in here with a question....
> 
> Do all of you book your rooms for Marathon Weekend as soon as they're available, or do you ever wait for the fall to see what room rates might be released? I've never cancelled and rebooked a WDW vacation to get a room discount so I don't know whether it's difficult.


For runDisney I once used a travel agent that had a discounted runDisney rate so that did not apply. For other trips, when booking directly through Disney, I booked fairly early, put myself on different mailing lists and DISboards and when a discount was announced or when I received a PIN, I called and they applied it. I once had booked a room only a year ahead because I wanted a very specific hotel for specific dates. A discount came and I had to make a new booking as package. Disney reimbursed me the room one night charge but it took a while.


----------



## flav

a-mad said:


> OK another question for ya'll.
> 
> I'm debating on getting a Fantasmic! Dining Package for Saturday the 12th.  I've never tried Mama Melrose's, but that's the most affordable option.  Reviews online seem fine.  We are running both the half and full, so a simple pasta lunch in the early afternoon sounded intriguing.  This is the only day we're planning on DHS, so it would most likely be our only option to see Fantasmic!  For those that have done it, do you feel the dining package is worth it?  With one showing a night and Marathon crowds, I'm guessing we'd need to try and get to the theater 60-90 minutes early to get a semi-decent seat (without a FP+ or Dining Package), but I could be totally wrong.  According to 2018 calendars it appears that the show was at 7pm, so that still gets us back to our hotel at a decent hour to get some rest before marathon morning.  Thoughts?


We have done the Fantasmic package a few time but we were on DDP then (one point, same cost as the meal). 

We love Mama Melrose. We always had great meals there. Sometimes fish (excellent), sometimes pasta (some better than others). 

For F!, we lined up when the tickets asked us to and always had good seats (in the middle of the teater) for the show (first few rows can be wet).


----------



## amym2

New to rundisney, so hopefully these aren't ridiculous questions!

My 16yo ran his qualifying race this morning- 1:09:53 for a 10 miler.  Is there a way to find out what corral that will put him in for the half-marathon?

When I register for the half-marathon, will I need the race times for my DS and DH's qualifiers, or do I submit that separately?  I have training that day (Tue since we're DVC) so won't have time to fumble my way through registration.  Hoping it's an easy process!


----------



## rteetz

amym2 said:


> New to rundisney, so hopefully these aren't ridiculous questions!
> 
> My 16yo ran his qualifying race this morning- 1:09:53 for a 10 miler.  Is there a way to find out what corral that will put him in for the half-marathon?
> 
> When I register for the half-marathon, will I need the race times for my DS and DH's qualifiers, or do I submit that separately?  I have training that day (Tue since we're DVC) so won't have time to fumble my way through registration.  Hoping it's an easy process!


You can update your race times after registering.


----------



## CDKG

amym2 said:


> New to rundisney, so hopefully these aren't ridiculous questions!
> 
> My 16yo ran his qualifying race this morning- 1:09:53 for a 10 miler.  Is there a way to find out what corral that will put him in for the half-marathon?
> 
> When I register for the half-marathon, will I need the race times for my DS and DH's qualifiers, or do I submit that separately?  I have training that day (Tue since we're DVC) so won't have time to fumble my way through registration.  Hoping it's an easy process!


You can estimate what corral your son will be placed in using a online running calculator (like McMillan's) and last year's corral assignments (just Google it). But, there is no way to know for sure until the waivers are released a week or two prior to the event.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> You can estimate what corral your son will be placed in using a online running calculator (like McMillan's) and last year's corral assignments (just Google it). But, there is no way to know for sure until the waivers are released a week or two prior to the event.



This. Also, corrals are a REAL crapshoot. Just the number of them has fluctuated every year since 2015.


----------



## amym2

CDKG said:


> You can estimate what corral your son will be placed in using a online running calculator (like McMillan's) and last year's corral assignments (just Google it). But, there is no way to know for sure until the waivers are released a week or two prior to the event.



Awesome-thanks!  Looks like it correlates to about a 1:33 half marathon which has been corral A the past couple of years.  He will be happy!  I'm guessing my DH will be a few corrals behind him, and my DD and her friend will run with the masses in the last corral (they are both running XC for the high school but don't want to do a qualifier).  I'll be cheering them all on!


----------



## kleph

another corral question: are they all roughly the same size or do they vary?


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> another corral question: are they all roughly the same size or do they vary?


No they vary. The corrals near the back are the largest.


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> No they vary. The corrals near the back are the largest.



thanks. that's the impression i was getting from everyone's descriptions.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> No they vary. The corrals near the back are the largest.


The corrals in the back can be extremely large.  I'm slow and usually run around 14-15 minutes per mile.  It once took me 20 minutes to run mile 1 of a runDisney 10K in Disneyland because the congestion was so bad I couldn't move any faster.  I ran a negative split on that race only because the congestion finally thinned out and I could go my pace.  If there's any way they merit being in a faster corral, I recommend they do so.  I would love to be in a faster corral for congestion reasons alone, but I'm beginning to suspect that slow is my top speed.


----------



## amym2

So my 14yo daughter and her friend are running the half marathon, and they just figured they'd run in the last corral.  They are going to run XC for the high school this year and are both decent runners, so from what I'm reading, it sounds like they might be frustrated if they're running from the back.  They're technically not allowed to run outside races during XC season (which officially starts Aug 1 and ends late Oct), but I'm wondering if I should have pushed for them to run a qualifier.  My son ran one this morning, but my daughter had a XC overnight campout last night.  Will they be miserable running from the last corral?  I understand why Disney requires a longer race for a qualifier, but I wish they'd allow official 5K times for high schoolers!


----------



## Keels

amym2 said:


> So my 14yo daughter and her friend are running the half marathon, and they just figured they'd run in the last corral.  They are going to run XC for the high school this year and are both decent runners, so from what I'm reading, it sounds like they might be frustrated if they're running from the back.  They're technically not allowed to run outside races during XC season (which officially starts Aug 1 and ends late Oct), but I'm wondering if I should have pushed for them to run a qualifier.  My son ran one this morning, but my daughter had a XC overnight campout last night.  Will they be miserable running from the last corral?  I understand why Disney requires a longer race for a qualifier, but I wish they'd allow official 5K times for high schoolers!



It's been relatively proven that if they select the first time option that does not require a PoT, they will be in a later corral but NOT the last corral.

If it's that important, I would talk to their coach for an exception or at worst email Track Shack for advice - they'll probably say no, but they might offer advice.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kleph said:


> another corral question: are they all roughly the same size or do they vary?


----------



## SarahDisney

Question: Has anyone gone straight to the parks after the race without showering or changing or anything? Did you feel disgusting and/or get dirty looks from other guests?

MK has morning EMH on 10K Friday and I'd love to go and hit up a few rides with slightly shorter lines, but I probably won't finish the 10K until 7:30-8ish and I certainly wouldn't have time to change... 
I've got a few months to figure it out, right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Question: Has anyone gone straight to the parks after the race without showering or changing or anything? Did you feel disgusting and/or get dirty looks from other guests?
> 
> MK has morning EMH on 10K Friday and I'd love to go and hit up a few rides with slightly shorter lines, but I probably won't finish the 10K until 7:30-8ish and I certainly wouldn't have time to change...
> I've got a few months to figure it out, right?


Depends on how much you sweat.

I’ve seen people that didn’t charge after the 5k/10k before in the parks.  For some people it’s fine but if you smell, that’s rude to other guests.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SarahDisney said:


> Question: Has anyone gone straight to the parks after the race without showering or changing or anything? Did you feel disgusting and/or get dirty looks from other guests?
> 
> MK has morning EMH on 10K Friday and I'd love to go and hit up a few rides with slightly shorter lines, but I probably won't finish the 10K until 7:30-8ish and I certainly wouldn't have time to change...
> I've got a few months to figure it out, right?



I would at least change my top, use baby wipes and deodorant. The thought of walking around in a sweat soaked sports bra makes me cringe. Not to mention the fact that if you do sweat a lot during it and it's cold out that morning your going to freeze your butt off.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> It's been relatively proven that if they select the first time option that does not require a PoT, they will be in a later corral but NOT the last corral.
> 
> If it's that important, I would talk to their coach for an exception or at worst email Track Shack for advice - they'll probably say no, but they might offer advice.


If it's like my state for Cross Country it's not a coach rule it's a State Athletic rule for no other races during the season.  She'll have to just put the first dropdown for no POT like you said to do if she can't find something in the next couple weeks.  



SarahDisney said:


> Question: Has anyone gone straight to the parks after the race without showering or changing or anything? Did you feel disgusting and/or get dirty looks from other guests?
> 
> MK has morning EMH on 10K Friday and I'd love to go and hit up a few rides with slightly shorter lines, but I probably won't finish the 10K until 7:30-8ish and I certainly wouldn't have time to change...
> I've got a few months to figure it out, right?


I have not but have seen people in their running clothes still with bibs on.  I would just gear check some wipes or something to freshen up.  If they give dirty looks oh well, regular guests can get pretty sweaty just park touring anyway so it's not any different really.  If you want to do it I say do it!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone got anything exciting coming up this week? 

I think ADR windows should be open for all of us doing marathon weekend, so this week for Sundays are for Disney, let's talk dining. If you care to share, what ADRs did you make? Feel free to note any special meals, post-race celebrations, etc. 

We're doing the Disney Dining Plan and I tried to have a table service meal each day. My plan was also to try some new places and get out of the parks a little bit for dining.

Tuesday: 50s Prime Time Cafe - first time trying this out. Sounded like fun for our half day in HS.
Wednesday: Yak and Yeti - this has been on our wishlist for a few years now. Excited to try it out.
Thursday: Trail's End - another first. I'm looking forward to checking out Fort Wilderness. Disney Tourist Blog rated this really high.
Friday: Restaurant Marrakesh - honestly, I could take it or leave it, but my wife loves it.
Saturday: Boatrights - we're staying at POR and I really want to try this, but I'm a little nervous about doing cajun food the night before the marathon, TBH.
Sunday: Ohana - post-marathon celebration. My family's favorite place to eat at WDW.
Monday: Boma - another first for us. Really excited for this one.

That's it for me. Looking forward to seeing your responses. Have a good week and good luck with registration, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

We only have a couple & they could easily get changed or canceled.

Friday lunch  -  Mama Melrose
Monday lunch - Via Napoli

I did grab a Be Our Guest Lunch for Thursday, it's still bugs me to make an ADR for a quick serve.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I’ve still got to plan a few, but I think we’ve got time for most restaurants. So far I have:

Wednesday-Morimoto-We will be arriving, hitting the expo and going for an early dinner.
Sunday-Ohana-We’ve never tried it and it seemed like a good post-Marathon spot
Monday-Made via Napoli for lunch. I’ll send the reservation number to @Keels, don’t know if we’ll be able to attend.
Tuesday-Be Our Guest-Our MK day and we’ve never dined there. The prix fixe menu looks pretty decent to me.
Wednesday-Yak and Yeti-Our AK day. We’ve done Tusker House the last couple years and I love it, but a change is nice too.

Most of our other ADRs will be at Disney Springs and we will probably wait a little while to make them.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for your input, @Dis_Yoda, @Simba's Girl, and @cavepig. Sounds like it'll have to be a game-day decision based on how disgusting I am (although I do take the subway home after races no matter how gross I am ... but the subway to Queens on a Sunday is much less crowded than Magic Kingdom), and I'll plan to bring wet-wipes and maybe a change of clothing just in case. Thanks!



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone got anything exciting coming up this week?



Other than our bi-weekly (semi-weekly? Which one is every two weeks?) planning meeting at work? Nothing too exciting.

SAFD:
No ADRs for me. I may end up deciding to do some meals with friends if they've got extra space, and I'm considering maybe doing a Saturday night ADR, but I haven't made anything yet.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Here’s what I have for now.  It will be ever changing up until race weekend.

*Wednesday*: nothing. I had booked Dine w/ an Imagineer, but I was stressing myself out with having to go to the expo. I’ll probably end up doing quick service in Epcot for dinner and stay for Illuminations.

*Thursday*: Be Our Guest Lunch for a Lemon Cupcake

*Friday*: Caring for Giants Tour and lunch at Yak & Yeti

*Saturday*: nothing

*Sunday*: California Grill for dinner

*Monday*: Via Napoli lunch for DATW


----------



## roxymama

Sat:  afternoon tea at the grand Floridian

Sun: dinner at Rose n Crown (hoping they still do Sunday roast) in case my dad is my travel buddy.

Figured I'd just sample all the walkup counter places for all my other noshing.  My first time seeing BOG open and passing it up.  "Go with the flow" this time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We like sit down meals so we're sticking with that.  Totally skipping Magic Kingdom this trip.  We'll do a little bit of AK Thursday Evening, EPCOT on Friday and HS on Saturday.  

Thursday Dinner: Tiffins

Friday Lunch: Chefs de France

Friday Dinner: California Grill

Saturday Lunch: Sci-Fi Drive In 

Saturday Dinner: Il Mulino 

Sunday Brunch: Raglan Road


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I think ADR windows should be open for all of us doing marathon weekend, so this week for Sundays are for Disney, let's talk dining. If you care to share, what ADRs did you make? Feel free to note any special meals, post-race celebrations, etc.


*Friday: *Trattoria al Forno - This will be my first time dining here. The menu and reviews are good and I wanted an Italian dinner for Friday. My plan is to have leftovers for dinner in my room on Saturday (nothing "new").

*Sunday/Mondy: *Boma - Always a favorite of mine! This will be my celebration meal for completing my first marathon. Since I haven't run more than 14 miles at a time in the past, I'm not sure when the runger will hit. After I have a better idea how my stomach reacts to looong miles, I will cancel one of my two ressies.

A couple of you have me thinking about lunch at BOG. I don't really care for their food (for lunch, I order from the kids menu). But, I LOVE that strawberry cream cheese cupcake!!!

UPDATE:
*Friday: *Be Our Guest - Lunch quick service solely for their Strawberry Cream Cheese cupcake!!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

We usually don't make too many ADRs but this time we've made one for every day! We're trying 4 new to us restaurants this year which is killer since we've been going to Disney since the 1980s

Wed-Arrival Day...nothing yet. Us ladies won't be getting to BLT until probably 7:30p and don't want to make a reservation that we will miss.
Thurs-Narcoosee's dinner. Originally wanted this for post-marathon but couldn't find a decent time then. This is a new to us restaurant!
Friday-Ohana Breakfast post 10K, this is one of our favorite meals. We didn't like Ohana dinner. BOG dinner, excited to try this-especially with the new menu. I may even try escargot!
Saturday-Via Napoli pre marathon tradition! Hope our waiter is better than last year.
Sunday-Marathon celebration at California Grill! Excited to try this and also excited that DD2 likes the menu.
Monday-Sci-Fi lunch, excited to try this as we never were into it when we travelled as a family of 5 because of the seating arrangements.
Tuesday-Rose & Crown late enough for Illuminations! This is a favorite of ours but we've never been for Illuminations!

I honestly don't see taking anything away or changing it up. I kinda like how I've planned two TS meals on Friday to force myself to slow down and conserve prior to marathon.


----------



## apdebord

My ADR day was today and I surprisingly got everything I wanted at the exact times I wanted. It took 12 minutes to book everything on the app. I went back to sleep at called at 10:30 to book Cinderella and got it no problem. 
*
Friday: *‘Ohana Dinner. Have never eaten here for dinner and we’re staying at Poly. Just looking for a low key night as that’s our arrival day. Definitely a trip to Trader Sam’s after. 

*Saturday: *Le Cellier earrrrrly dinner. I like steak as my dinner before a race and I’ll eat the leftovers for pre-race breakfast

*Sunday: *Nothing planned. First marathon so not sure how I’ll feel. My post-race tradition is always Brown Derby Lounge and DHS does have evening EMH so maybe that. Also thinking just bar hopping at Disney Springs as a possibility. 

*Monday: *Tiffins dinner. One of our favorites. A pre-dinner stop at Nomad as well. 

*Tuesday: *Coral Reef lunch and La Hacienda dinner. Coral Reef was a special request from DH. We’ve only been once and enjoyed it. La Hacienda is one of my absolute favorite places. 

*Wednesday: *California Grill dinner. Still #1 in my heart. 

*Thursday: *Cinderella’s Royal Table breakfast and Citricos dinner. DH has never been to CRT and I really enjoyed breakfast there last summer. We have only been to Citricos while on the Highway in the Sky Dine Around and I still have dreams about that short rib. 

*Friday: *Rose and Crown dinner. This is our last night and probably last trip for a few years. There’s nothing I enjoy more than sitting outside with a Bumblebee and watching Illuminations, so it’s the perfect way to cap off the week.


----------



## rteetz

I only made two ADRs since the rest are with friends. 

Wednesday- Homecomin’ 

Thursday- Tiffins 

Two of my absolute favorite locations on property.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  No ADRs for me. When I fly solo I usually don’t do much table service. There’s plenty of good counter service for me. On occasion, if I’m feeling something in particular I’ll walk up and see if the restaurant has space for a single.   If not, no biggie. In my 3 Marathon Weekends I think I’ve done 1 table service, a walk up to Chefs de France.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ADR day for me was Thursday, and thanks to the dogs barking at rabbits in the yard at 4:15 am I started making them at 5 am.  Trying a lot of new places this trip.

Wednesday:  Boma for breakfast and Chef Art Smith for dinner.
Thursday: Be Our Guest for breakfast and Tony’s for late lunch
Friday: via Napoli for early dinner
Saturday: Yak and Yeti for lunch
Sunday: Coral Reef for dinner, but debating trying to change to Crystal Palace for more variety.  The problem with being solo is it is hard to take character photos there.


----------



## FFigawi

Not running this year, so our only ADR will be at Victoria & Albert's.


----------



## SiandAm

I made our ADRs yesterday morning, and finished in 15 minutes These are all going to be new restaurants for us to experience and we are excited to try them!

We have: Morimoto Asia
Flying Fish
Sanaa
Via Napoli 
50’s Prime Time 
Crystal Palace breakfast 
Be our Guest 
After Fireworks Dessert  Party


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Not running this year, so our only ADR will be at Victoria & Albert's.


Did you hear about their changes?  Probably for the better if it does create a truly seasonal menu that hasn’t been around for ages.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Did you hear about their changes?  Probably for the better if it does create a truly seasonal menu that hasn’t been around for ages.



No. What are they changing? We've had different menus almost every time we go there.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> No. What are they changing? We've had different menus almost every time we go there.



_*Menu Style*- Victoria & Albert’s offers a Chef Degustation Tasting menu with a vast array of textures and flavors. Our menu is seasonal as Chef Scott, Chef Aimee along with the culinary team are on a quest of always finding the perfect balance between classic and modern touches. Allow at least 3 hours for the dining experience. On average, the menu will be between 8 and 12 courses. The amount of courses may change based on the size of some of the culinary creations.

*Pricing* – Menu price is $235.00 per person (for food only) not including supplement items, alcoholic beverages, gratuities or taxes. A wine pairing is also available upon request at a price of $150.00 per person. _

I'm hoping this means there will be real changes from night to night.  I'm going in September with my mother and I'm debating if I:m keeping the Queen Victoria Room in November with my husband.  There was a period of time where it felt like the bulk of the menu didn't change a ton outside of a couple of the options (usually the first couple of courses) which is one of the reasons why we stopped going there as much.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> _*Menu Style*- Victoria & Albert’s offers a Chef Degustation Tasting menu with a vast array of textures and flavors. Our menu is seasonal as Chef Scott, Chef Aimee along with the culinary team are on a quest of always finding the perfect balance between classic and modern touches. Allow at least 3 hours for the dining experience. On average, the menu will be between 8 and 12 courses. The amount of courses may change based on the size of some of the culinary creations.
> 
> *Pricing* – Menu price is $235.00 per person (for food only) not including supplement items, alcoholic beverages, gratuities or taxes. A wine pairing is also available upon request at a price of $150.00 per person. _
> 
> I'm hoping this means there will be real changes from night to night.  I'm going in September with my mother and I'm debating if I:m keeping the Queen Victoria Room in November with my husband.  There was a period of time where it felt like the bulk of the menu didn't change a ton outside of a couple of the options (usually the first couple of courses) which is one of the reasons why we stopped going there as much.



Thanks. I doubt it'll change much night to night. I read seasonal to be changes every few months, which is pretty much what they were doing, I think. In any case, if you want a fun and different menu in the QV room, ask for the vegan menu. My wife gets it every time and it's never the same thing from visit to visit.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Our window opened yesterday so I made a couple. 
*Sunday* after marathon: Beaches & Cream. We’ve eaten there after both our previous marathons so far so keeping the tradition.
*Monday: *lunch at Via Napoli after/during DATW
*Tuesday: *BOG lunch


----------



## jennamfeo

Question about gift cards:
I am thinking of buying Disney Gift Cards from Target (hello 5% off!) to use for my Dopey registration. Does anyone know if I get the emailed version, am I able to do the same transfer on the Disney Gift Card site to put them all on one card so I can use it?

(No, my small town doesn't have a Target and the closest one is an hour away.)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone got anything exciting coming up this week?
> 
> I think ADR windows should be open for all of us doing marathon weekend, so this week for Sundays are for Disney, let's talk dining. If you care to share, what ADRs did you make? Feel free to note any special meals, post-race celebrations, etc.
> 
> We're doing the Disney Dining Plan and I tried to have a table service meal each day. My plan was also to try some new places and get out of the parks a little bit for dining.
> 
> Tuesday: 50s Prime Time Cafe - first time trying this out. Sounded like fun for our half day in HS.
> Wednesday: Yak and Yeti - this has been on our wishlist for a few years now. Excited to try it out.
> Thursday: Trail's End - another first. I'm looking forward to checking out Fort Wilderness. Disney Tourist Blog rated this really high.
> Friday: Restaurant Marrakesh - honestly, I could take it or leave it, but my wife loves it.
> Saturday: Boatrights - we're staying at POR and I really want to try this, but I'm a little nervous about doing cajun food the night before the marathon, TBH.
> Sunday: Ohana - post-marathon celebration. My family's favorite place to eat at WDW.
> Monday: Boma - another first for us. Really excited for this one.
> 
> That's it for me. Looking forward to seeing your responses. Have a good week and good luck with registration, everyone!



I ate at Boatwrights the evening of my redeye arrival at Disney World for 2017 Dark Side.  While I was not running the 5K the next morning, I enjoyed Boatwrights quite a bit and I was obviously exhausted.  I had jambalaya from French Quarter the night before the Dark Side Half this year and did just fine.  I love Disney cajun food though.  I almost always eat at Cafe Orleans in Disneyland when I'm down there.  You can always try cajun spiced food the night before training runs to see how it goes.  

As a sort of side note, I love Riverside.  It's my favorite moderate.  The only reason I chose French Quarter over Riverside for marathon weekend was because of the one bus stop at French Quarter.  Riverside truly felt like an entirely different world after the parks and races.  If French Quarter had been full, I would have taken Riverside happily.



rteetz said:


> I only made two ADRs since the rest are with friends.
> 
> Wednesday- Homecomin’
> 
> Thursday- Tiffins
> 
> Two of my absolute favorite locations on property.


Tiffins may be my new favorite Disney World dining location.  So, so good.  I like to do one table service per day usually because the guaranteed time sitting down especially when I have to balance resting my legs vs going stir crazy in the resort before race(s).

Wednesday- no reservations.  While I'm now probably arriving on Tuesday instead of insanely early Wednesday morning, I like to keep arrival day free to see what I feel like as the day goes on.  Going for more of the tried and true this trip on account of knowing what works before races.  

Thursday- Tiffins Rivers of Light lunch.  I normally do dinner here, but in order to fit Tiffins in amidst my other plans, I chose to place it the day of the 5K if I run Dopey.

Friday- Skipper Canteen dinner.  I did dinner here the night before the 2017 Dark Side 10K and loved it.  Worked well so it's a safe and fun choice.  

Saturday- Mama Melrose lunch.  Something about pasta as a comfort food before a half.  Early lunch and a light dinner.

Sunday- Spice Road Table late dinner for Illuminations.  This is new for me.  I'm hearing good reviews and love the idea of sitting down and eating while waiting for Illuminations after the marathon.  I am kicking around a 3:30ish late lunch after the marathon, but since I anticipate finishing around 1:00pm or so, that idea may not work.  

Monday- Be Our Guest dinner.  Waiting for reviews on the new menu, but I have loved this place in the past.  It helps that Beauty and the Beast is my second favorite animated movie.  I am also considering Liberty Tree Tavern and may do the fireworks dessert party.  Maybe.  See Tuesday.

Tuesday- Le Cellier lunch.  This will be my official post marathon celebration meal.  I love it, but found after the 2017 Dark Side Half that I love it a whole lot more when I'm not eating there the day of a race.  I chose lunch because the tentative plan is to head to Hollywood Studios for the Star Wars dessert party, which should be long enough after lunch that I get my money's worth.


----------



## bevcgg

My ADRS
Thursday: BOG lunch (such a good deal for quick service!!!)
Friday: Lunch Dine with Imagineer- Brown Derby
Saturday: Lunch Via Napoli 
Sunday: leaving this open- not sure I will feel or how hungry- likely walking around the world
Monday: Hubby's B-day- Kona Cafe breakfast, Boathouse for Dinner with Amphicar ride after
Others: Trader's Sams, AOA build your pasta, Satu'li Canteen (in Pandora- so yummy!!), Dole Whips, Mickey Ice cream Bar, Grand Mariner Slushy

Dinner tonight is not going to taste as good....dreaming of Disney!


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Question about gift cards:
> I am thinking of buying Disney Gift Cards from Target (hello 5% off!) to use for my Dopey registration. Does anyone know if I get the emailed version, am I able to do the same transfer on the Disney Gift Card site to put them all on one card so I can use it?
> 
> (No, my small town doesn't have a Target and the closest one is an hour away.)


Yes, I bought all my Disney gift cards via Target as emails.  Then I went to the Disney Gift Card site and put them all on one card (I used an old card I had  but you could also put them all on one of the emailed numbers).


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> SAFD: Here’s what I have for now.  It will be ever changing up until race weekend.
> 
> *Wednesday*: nothing. I had booked Dine w/ an Imagineer, but I was stressing myself out with having to go to the expo. I’ll probably end up doing quick service in Epcot for dinner and stay for Illuminations.
> 
> *Thursday*: Be Our Guest Lunch for a Lemon Cupcake
> 
> *Friday*: Caring for Giants Tour and lunch at Yak & Yeti
> 
> *Saturday*: nothing
> 
> *Sunday*: California Grill for dinner
> 
> *Monday*: Via Napoli lunch for DATW


We have Be Our guest Lunch Thursday at 11:20 if you're around that time maybe we'll see you, it's not like it's a huge restaurant or we know each other in the real world, ha!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Question about gift cards:
> I am thinking of buying Disney Gift Cards from Target (hello 5% off!) to use for my Dopey registration. Does anyone know if I get the emailed version, am I able to do the same transfer on the Disney Gift Card site to put them all on one card so I can use it?
> 
> (No, my small town doesn't have a Target and the closest one is an hour away.)


I think you should be able to. You just have to enter the code into the website to combine them all.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Sleepless Knight said:


> I ate at Boatwrights the evening of my redeye arrival at Disney World for 2017 Dark Side.  While I was not running the 5K the next morning, I enjoyed Boatwrights quite a bit and I was obviously exhausted.  I had jambalaya from French Quarter the night before the Dark Side Half this year and did just fine.  I love Disney cajun food though.  I almost always eat at Cafe Orleans in Disneyland when I'm down there.  You can always try cajun spiced food the night before training runs to see how it goes.
> 
> As a sort of side note, I love Riverside.  It's my favorite moderate.  The only reason I chose French Quarter over Riverside for marathon weekend was because of the one bus stop at French Quarter.  Riverside truly felt like an entirely different world after the parks and races.  If French Quarter had been full, I would have taken Riverside happily.


We love Boatwrights. It is our favorite WDW restaurant.


----------



## a-mad

Wednesday - Yak and Yeti (lunch)
Thursday - Skipper Canteen (lunch)
Friday - Via Napoli (lunch)
Saturday - Sci-Fi Dine In (lunch - but thinking of switching to Mama Melrose and get a Fantasmic package)
Sunday - La Hacienda (post marathon early dinner)
Sunday - Beaches and Cream (late post marathon celebratory ice cream)
Monday - Boma (dinner)
Tuesday - Be our Guest (lunch)

lhermiston - looks like you're doing Boma on Monday as well.  Breakfast or Dinner?  It would be great to say hi.  Our ADR is for 7pm.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: Got the ADRs I wanted (girls trip for 2) once the website decided it wanted to work. It kept returning to today’s date if I wanted to look for a different time — I ended up for a brunch at ‘Ohana last Thursday, although I was in NC at the time. The nice folks were able to cancel for me.

Thurs- BOG lunch - I’ve been once, thought it was okay. My friend hasn’t been, so thought it was great first park day meal after the 5k.
Fri- Yak and Yeti - never been but on my list to try
Sat- Ohanas late breakfast. Should be able to get there after the half from SOG I hope! Non-park day
Sun- Mama Melrose? MGM day for sure, but might change.
Mon- DATW lunch at Via Napoli
Tues- Raglin Road supper
Wed- nothing yet, although we don’t leave until early evening. Will sit out parks either Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## JulieODC

Made a few so far!

Thursday: Akershus dinner - princess dinner for the DDs and a little “taste” of Norway to get excited for our summer 2019 cruise.

Friday: Yak and Yeti dinner - first time, we always do lunch at Flame Tree and don’t branch out. Planning our usual lunch and the staying through to dinner - excited to try something new!

Saturday: TBD - likely no ADR, but maybe somewhere in MK? Plaza? BOG?


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
No ADR’s this year.  Hoping to go, but it remains in the air for now.  Reading all your plans makes me so jealous!  Good eating to you all!!!


----------



## BoatDriver

SAFD:

This will be our first Marathon Weekend, so I figured what better way to join the discussion than on a Sunday. 

This will also be our first adults-only trip to Disney since we had kids, so we’re branching out with our ADR selections. 

Wednesday: Sanaa dinner - We’ve always wanted to try the full bread service

Thursday: Morimoto dinner - I’ve been there before and my wife says she wants to try it. Plus, we can walk around Disney Springs without a stroller, and we don’t have to go into the Lego store for once.

Friday: California Grill dinner - I’ll say it again...No Kids!

Saturday: Ohana dinner - This is tradition, we can’t go without at least one meal where I get skewers of meat delivered to the table, and my wife gets her treasured lapu lapu.


----------



## kleph

taking a last minute trip next week to take advantage of my summer PIN code and do after hours. one additional priority during this visit will be to drive as much of the marathon race route as i can to get a sense of the layout of the course. 

any suggestions of things to take notice of would be appreciated. i'm more looking for portions of the course outside of the theme park areas which, obviously, i feel pretty familiar with.


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> taking a last minute trip next week to take advantage of my summer PIN code and do after hours. one additional priority during this visit will be to drive as much of the marathon race route as i can to get a sense of the layout of the course.
> 
> any suggestions of things to take notice of would be appreciated. i'm more looking for portions of the course outside of the theme park areas which, obviously, i feel pretty familiar with.



ESPN wide world of sports is the 9th circle of hell and you’ll spend roughly 3/4 of the marathon there.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> ESPN wide world of sports is the 9th circle of hell and you’ll spend roughly 3/4 of the marathon there.



yeah, i'm pretty prepared for this one. it pops up in pretty much every race report. 

for this i'm really trying to focus on those long road stretches that only get a passing mention; ramps to ascend, long inclines, iffy pavement surfaces, etc etc. this is what i want to look for when i drive the course.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kleph said:


> yeah, i'm pretty prepared for this one. it pops up in pretty much every race report.
> 
> for this i'm really trying to focus on those long road stretches that only get a passing mention; ramps to ascend, long inclines, iffy pavement surfaces, etc etc. this is what i want to look for when i drive the course.


Unless you live somewhere really, really flat, you won't even notice the inclines when you run. Driving you don't get a sense for them either since they are gradual inclines. There are many course maps on line to help you if you want to drive it, but also remember that many of these roads are not accessible. Some are back office roads, some are bus routes, etc.

I also like to drive a course before running it - just not sure how practical it is at WDW.


----------



## SheHulk

kleph said:


> yeah, i'm pretty prepared for this one. it pops up in pretty much every race report.
> 
> for this i'm really trying to focus on those long road stretches that only get a passing mention; ramps to ascend, long inclines, iffy pavement surfaces, etc etc. this is what i want to look for when i drive the course.


Personally I dislike the surfaces in Animal Kingdom for running. They are made that way on purpose for aesthetics I’m sure and I appreciate it when I’m just touring the park but if something is going to hurt during the race for me it starts there.

Another thing you may or may not notice is that many roads outside the park are majorly tilted (I’m sure there is a technical term for this) for run off of water I guess. I never noticed it driving around but I sure do when I’m running it.


----------



## kleph

SheHulk said:


> Personally I dislike the surfaces in Animal Kingdom for running. They are made that way on purpose for aesthetics I’m sure and I appreciate it when I’m just touring the park but if something is going to hurt during the race for me it starts there.
> 
> Another thing you may or may not notice is that many roads outside the park are majorly tilted (I’m sure there is a technical term for this) for run off of water I guess. I never noticed it driving around but I sure do when I’m running it.



the slope is one of my concerns. it's not too big a deal if you can run the middle of the road since that's where it's level. unfortunately, in races where the road isn't fully closed, you get forced to run on the side where the slope is significantly steeper. a couple miles is OK. a dozen or so miles is an issue. thanks for the input.


----------



## SheHulk

kleph said:


> the slope is one of my concerns. it's not too big a deal if you can run the middle of the road since that's where it's level. unfortunately, in races where the road isn't fully closed, you get forced to run on the side where the slope is significantly steeper. a couple miles is OK. a dozen or so miles is an issue. thanks for the input.


My experience is that many of these roads are fully canted to one side: like the entire thing sloped to the right or left it’s not flat in the middle. Some people run on the grass to escape it but I’m a pathological rule follower.


----------



## kleph

SheHulk said:


> My experience is that many of these roads are fully canted to one side: like the entire thing sloped to the right or left it’s not flat in the middle. Some people run on the grass to escape it but I’m a pathological rule follower.



well, the other problem is getting off the tangent of the course. the more you do that, the more distance you have to cover.


----------



## SheHulk

kleph said:


> well, the other problem is getting off the tangent of the course. the more you do that, the more distance you have to cover.


Haha I'm a mid- to back-of-packer so running tangents isn't much of an option for me.


----------



## cavepig

I've seen a lot of posts in groups thinking registrations will be on your MDE or even in the app - they are not in MDE & will not show up there.  

 Just go to the AP/DVC page like you would before for the link tomorrow and Thursday go to the rundisney page for the link.


----------



## JBinORL

Just a couple for us...

Friday dinner: Mama Melrose
Saturday dinner: Cali Grill, timed for fireworks
Sunday brunch: Raglan

We usually do the morning-after breakfast at Grand Floridian Cafe, but decided to switch it up


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD:
I had a hard time deciding what to do for ADR's this time, especially not knowing how I'll feel post-marathon. 

The only reservations I've made so far are for both lunch and dinner at BOG (I'll only keep one), but want to see reviews of the new dinner menu before I commit to eating dinner there.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: Only have two reservations planned so far.  I have a lunch reservation at Via Napoli after the 10k and we will have our marathon celebration dinner at Coral Reef on Sunday.  I'm not the biggest fan of CR but my husband lovessss it so here I am being a nice wife and choosing it for our celebration dinner lol.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:

Tagging along for the DATW lunch but other than that, haven't made any ADRs. Kept looking this weekend to see what was available but didn't end up booking anything.

One "meal" for sure would be a box of Honolulu Cookie Co. cookies from the Poly gift shop after the Marathon.


----------



## Olallamom

ESPN is long but not as bad as I worked it up to be. I felt the stretch across the boardwalk was long probably because that is where my legs were screaming at me. Lol

My sister and I shared a beer at Epcot the last mile which was very rewarding.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SheHulk said:


> My experience is that many of these roads are fully canted to one side: like the entire thing sloped to the right or left it’s not flat in the middle. Some people run on the grass to escape it but I’m a pathological rule follower.


Yep, especially in turns. I am one who runs on the grass at the bottom of those curves to avoid the camber, but I don't care about my time so running a little further is not a concern for me.


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> yeah, i'm pretty prepared for this one. it pops up in pretty much every race report.
> 
> for this i'm really trying to focus on those long road stretches that only get a passing mention; ramps to ascend, long inclines, iffy pavement surfaces, etc etc. this is what i want to look for when i drive the course.



Something to watch for in the early miles (when it’s dark) are reflectors in the road. I think there may be a speed bump or two as you head into the MK parking lot. 

The only incline I recall was an overpass around miles 14-16, but it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Something to watch for in the early miles (when it’s dark) are reflectors in the road.


I feel like I ALWAYS get stuck running on the dotted line/reflectors.


----------



## leholcomb

A little late....

SAFD

Thursday: Expo day, no plans. 
Friday: MY BIRTHDAY, California Grill fireworks ressie
Saturday: Chill day, go with the flow at Disney Springs
Sunday: Via Napoli dinner post marathon
Monday: Sail off for the Castaway Challenge!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.


@Keels has been giving me the same pep-talk for over a month whenever I bring up registration. It's always along the lines of: You will feel this rush of relief after you sign up and you will learn so much about yourself during training and the race(s) themselves. 

_If you can dream it, you can do it. _


----------



## Chaitali

@Sleepless Knight I don't know if this will help, but here is my experience.  I signed up for the 2018 marathon as my first marathon.  I was really excited, did all the training, got in my 20 mile long run, but still wasn't able to finish the marathon.  I had knee issues and just couldn't keep running.  I walked as much as I could but the sweepers caught up with me a bit past mile 20.  I was definitely really upset at first but looking back, I'm still glad I tried.  I feel better about that than giving in to my fears and not trying at all.  

I'm scared again about signing up for this year.  I'm scared the same thing will happen (though I'm changing up my training, going with a DopeyBadger plan and hoping it will help avoid the over training/injury from last year).  But I keep reminding myself that I had a lot of fun while I was on the course, that I enjoyed the training for the most part, and that I was happy to have tried and gotten to mile 20 instead of not trying at all.  

Part of my lesson from running is it's ok to try new things that I'm not naturally good at.  And even though I continue to be slow and am not a natural runner, I still enjoy it.  And I enjoy the race experience.  So I am trying to keep this in mind and continue on my journey of letting go of the fear of failure and doing things I like, even if I'm not good at them and even if I might "fail."  Failure is in quotes because is it really failure if I enjoy it and it keeps me more active than I would otherwise be?


----------



## TeeterTots

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.


Trust your training! It will be an amazing experience! I (as well as many many more) couldn’t thank @DopeyBadger enough for an amazing plan to get me to the finish strong!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



I have an intense fear of failure that I pretty much never deal with, so I can't help with that, but I will say this:
There are a whole bunch of people here who are running Dopey. There are people running individual race(s). And every single person here (I hope) wants to see you succeed and see you conquer Dopey. You may struggle, but when you do, remind yourself that we're all rooting for you, and if one of us sees you out on the course, we'd be happy to remind you of that and help re-encourage you.
Only you can conquer your fears, but remember that there are a lot of people here who are confident that you can do it and excited to see you succeed.


----------



## Chaitali

As far as ADRs, I don't think we'll have too many this year.

Saturday - lunch at Disney Springs (my husband really wants to go back to the polite pig) and dinner at the Port Orleans food court.
Sunday - Race day!  Probably Hollywood Studios after the race and quick service (tots with vegan chili at Toy Story Land hopefully)
Monday - Epcot, maybe an ADR for dinner at one of the France restaurants.  We had an ADR at Chefs de France last year we had to skip because my husband was sick)
Tuesday - Probably going to Universal
Wednesday - Animal Kingdom, maybe an ADR for Tiffins.


----------



## TeeterTots

I’m staying at AKL, so far ADRs look like the following

Friday-Sanaa
Saturday-Tony’s 
Sunday-Jiko


----------



## sylkai

Here are my ADRs for SAFD on Monday.

Thursday night: Hacienda de San Angel. They had reasonable vegetarian options and will be something a little more familiar for my dad.
Saturday lunch: Tusker House! My vegetarian sister liked the sound of this. Lets both my siblings celebrate being done with their half and lets me graze appropriately before my full. (Saturday dinner will be at our place in AKL, where I'm making macaroni and cheese with hot dogs. Don't judge.)
Sunday lunch: Sanaa. I want to try this mythical bread service that I read so much about but my stomach is such that I have to be very leery about things like that before the marathon, so...after it is.

Sunday dinner is completely unplanned but will likely involve at least a stop at Trader Sam's. The rest of the family will have left by that point so it will be just me and the husband.

I need to research some of the tours, since the other half is very curious about them and has put up with multiple trips to Disney without having one happen.

I am so excited for registration. I'll be relieved to get all the registrations taken care of, but I've been visualizing the moment of crossing the finish line for months already and I'm ready for it. (It doesn't hurt that I'm so ready to be back out running. Injuries suck.)


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I have an intense fear of failure that I pretty much never deal with, so I can't help with that, but I will say this:
> There are a whole bunch of people here who are running Dopey. There are people running individual race(s). And every single person here (I hope) wants to see you succeed and see you conquer Dopey. You may struggle, but when you do, remind yourself that we're all rooting for you, and if one of us sees you out on the course, we'd be happy to remind you of that and help re-encourage you.
> Only you can conquer your fears, but remember that there are a lot of people here who are confident that you can do it and excited to see you succeed.


BRB tattooing this whole thing on my arm.


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



understanding how to handle anxiety is part of running's mental aspect. just like coping with fatigue. so try and put this in the context of your overall plan to succeed.

it's important to understand that this 'fear' is a sign that you are recognizing the scale of the undertaking. you are setting a goal that will be challenging and it will require a lot of work and discipline. but it is doable and you have a plan to do it as well as support along the way.

or, to look at it another way, if it were easy, you wouldn't have any worry about it at all. so your anxiety is a sign this undertaking has _meaning_. reaching your goal will be far more satisfying as a result.


----------



## JeffW

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



My favorite quotes:
"The hardest step for a runner is the first one out of the front door."
"Don't fear moving slowly forward...fear standing still."
"It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop."
"I'm not telling you it’s going to be easy… I’m telling you it’s going to be worth it."
"The only way to define your limits is by going beyond them."

This is all to say that the training will get you there.  Find a plan, stick to it, and trust it.  Looking back at my hardest races where I didn't achieve what I set out to do, I still never regretted the journey getting there.  I was better for attempting every challenge.  And in this particular case, the end of the journey is Disney World!


----------



## Bree

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



I think we all go through feeling that way. I know I do.  The one thing I do is stick to my training plan.  The weeks and months of training is the hardest part of the journey. If you can commit to the training then the races are just the final steps in your journey. You have all of us here cheering you on no matter what you decide!!,


----------



## TheHamm

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.


I have a hard time not tossing out 'fear leads to the dark side' or 'fear keeps the local systems in line.' 
But seriously, fear keeps people from doing hard things, we are built to keep ourselves safe.  Having a trail to the target )in this case a training plan) and perspective (you have decided to run new long distances in the past, you have done many non-running hard things in the past) are helpful.  Find these things.  Keep them somewhere- post it on the fridge, screen shot of a post-it note list on your phone to check when you are out and about thinking about it, whatever.  
When I signed up for my first 10K I really wondered if I could have a heart attack or other ridiculous scenarios.  I was so nervous I would become sick to my stomach.  I found my things- I can push a stroller miles, and at a decent clip, I can finish this distance!  I had more time to train than I needed to grow people, I can train for this!  And the one that put me over the top- I want to be healthy and do so many things in life, I never thought I would get as far as I have, cue 'How Far I'll Go.'  It took me some calm rational breathing to come up with these, and they were helpful for keeping me calm when I would dread going out to run in snow, think I was wasting money on a plane ticket, or whatever else got into my head.  
Find the reasons you want this.  Find the path to possibility.  And recognize that while not finishing is possible, Disney may be the most amazingly fun place to cut a run short- thus not really a failure.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



I know a lot on here have heard this story before, so please bear with it one more time as I pass it along to @Sleepless Knight.  I started running seriously in early 2015 with the goal of running a half marathon in Disney.  I found I enjoyed running very much and due to missing out on Wine & Dine, which sold out, I ended up with Marathon Weekend as my first runDisney race.  I had run my first half marathon in June, 2015 and registered for the 10k & half of MW over the summer.  January, 2016 was the 3rd anniversary of my deciding to lose weight and I somehow decided I'd try to commemorate that anniversary by attempting the marathon, too.  I had all fall to train and, you know, bucket list things, after all.

Long story short(ish), I tore my hamstring in a September half marathon and was unable to run at all for almost two months.  It was close to Thanksgiving before I was cleared to run again with slowly progressing intervals to rehab the muscle.  I had just made it back up to 10-12 miles in training when Marathon Weekend rolled around.  I stuck to my intervals for the 10k and half and had really good races, all things considered, but then it was time for the marathon.

I was tired from the first two races.  I was scared of the distance and not being trained for it.  I wasn't sure if I was actually going to try it right up until race start.  Standing in the corrals listening to Jeff Galloway talk about respecting the distance and how challenging the heat and humidity were going to be on the day just fed the fear.  I almost walked out of the corral and didn't start.  But I did, thinking I could quit if things got too bad.  I stuck to my intervals and felt my legs complaining all the way through the Magic Kingdom.  Somewhere around that point, I got a second wind, my legs stopped hurting and I was able to lose myself in the experience.  It was a thrill to finish.  I wouldn't trade that feeling for anything else in the world and I've been chasing that feeling ever since.

It's also hard to explain and quantify what completing that marathon has meant on a personal level.  It has been a boost to my self confidence in just about everything I do.  I'm far less afraid of unknowns and trying new things since that point.  That "bucket list" item to "see if I can do it" has also become 4 completed marathons with a 5th and an ultra scheduled for the fall.  I just got a bike and am looking at trying an IM70.3.  All would have been unheard of for me pre-marathon.

Only you can control the fears that you're facing right now.  They're normal, though.  I think just about everyone goes through them before their first marathons.  That fear is one of the mental flames that you have to step through to come out a stronger, more tempered person on the other side.  But if you stick with it, I think the benefits will far outweigh the uncertainties, fears and discomfort that you overcome to get there.  They certainly have for me.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts.  After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it.  Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared.  Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts.  More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure.  So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.


Fear leads to the Dark Side. Do or Do not, there is not try.  You must unlearn what you have learned.

But, seriously don't let fear control you, let it motivate you. Let it be what you can squash!  I feared in 2016 I wouldn't finish the marathon as part of Dopey, but I kept one foot in front of the other & did it.  So, may people on course out there that will help and motivate you, You won't be alone.   And, so can you!  Put motivational signs up all over your home.   Have a giant print of Yoda taunting you with his quotes!


----------



## KimM530

SarahDisney said:


> Question: Has anyone gone straight to the parks after the race without showering or changing or anything? Did you feel disgusting and/or get dirty looks from other guests?
> 
> MK has morning EMH on 10K Friday and I'd love to go and hit up a few rides with slightly shorter lines, but I probably won't finish the 10K until 7:30-8ish and I certainly wouldn't have time to change...
> I've got a few months to figure it out, right?



I went straight into Epcot after running the princess half. I brought a change of clothes, a package of body wipes, and deodorant with me and changed in the bathroom after entering the park. Felt refreshed and had a great morning there!


----------



## kleph

sylkai said:


> I am so excited for registration. I'll be relieved to get all the registrations taken care of, but I've been visualizing the moment of crossing the finish line for months already and I'm ready for it. (It doesn't hurt that I'm so ready to be back out running. Injuries suck.)



this is a very good suggestion. visualization is a recognized strategy for athletic success. elite runners regularly use it to improve their performance. we can use it reach our own specific goals (and battle mental obstacles that may be holding us back). bob glover has a very good explanation of the process in "the runner's handbook."


----------



## CDKG

Chaitali said:


> As far as ADRs, I don't think we'll have too many this year.
> 
> Saturday - lunch at Disney Springs (my husband really wants to go back to the polite pig) and dinner at the Port Orleans food court.
> Sunday - Race day!  Probably Hollywood Studios after the race and quick service (tots with vegan chili at Toy Story Land hopefully)
> Monday - Epcot, maybe an ADR for dinner at one of the France restaurants.  We had an ADR at Chefs de France last year we had to skip because my husband was sick)
> Tuesday - Probably going to Universal
> Wednesday - Animal Kingdom, maybe an ADR for Tiffins.


Does Woody’s Lunchbox offer vegetarian chili? I was just going to order the tots sans chili. I mean, who doesn’t love tots!


----------



## Chaitali

CDKG said:


> Does Woody’s Lunchbox offer vegetarian chili? I was just going to order the tots sans chili. I mean, who doesn’t love tots!


Yep!  There's also vegan chili for the nachos at Dockside.  I don't know why they don't put it on the menu so people can find the information without scouring the internet.  https://vegandisneyworld.com/vegan-options/vegan-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I appreciate so many taking the time to not just respond, but to share their triumphs and failures.  This community goes beyond saying "you can do this."  As much as I see jokes around here about enabling each other in the purchase running equipment or registering for a race, the most powerful enabling I see around here is the genuine effort to help each out and realize that we still care even if someone doesn't succeed.  I can honestly say that I never seriously considered a marathon until this community made me want to experience it.  



jennamfeo said:


> @Keels has been giving me the same pep-talk for over a month whenever I bring up registration. It's always along the lines of: You will feel this rush of relief after you sign up and you will learn so much about yourself during training and the race(s) themselves.
> 
> _If you can dream it, you can do it. _


I love the thought about learning during training.  Sometimes I need to remember that more often.  And Disney motivational quotes always help.  



Chaitali said:


> @Sleepless Knight I don't know if this will help, but here is my experience.  I signed up for the 2018 marathon as my first marathon.  I was really excited, did all the training, got in my 20 mile long run, but still wasn't able to finish the marathon.  I had knee issues and just couldn't keep running.  I walked as much as I could but the sweepers caught up with me a bit past mile 20.  I was definitely really upset at first but looking back, I'm still glad I tried.  I feel better about that than giving in to my fears and not trying at all.
> 
> I'm scared again about signing up for this year.  I'm scared the same thing will happen (though I'm changing up my training, going with a DopeyBadger plan and hoping it will help avoid the over training/injury from last year).  But I keep reminding myself that I had a lot of fun while I was on the course, that I enjoyed the training for the most part, and that I was happy to have tried and gotten to mile 20 instead of not trying at all.
> 
> Part of my lesson from running is it's ok to try new things that I'm not naturally good at.  And even though I continue to be slow and am not a natural runner, I still enjoy it.  And I enjoy the race experience.  So I am trying to keep this in mind and continue on my journey of letting go of the fear of failure and doing things I like, even if I'm not good at them and even if I might "fail."  Failure is in quotes because is it really failure if I enjoy it and it keeps me more active than I would otherwise be?


Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  You've helped me see that there is great value in attempting the endeavor even if it doesn't end the way I want it too.  I got sick 2 weeks before the 2012 Wine & Dine Half.  I feared that could impact my ability to finish the race.  A well meaning non runner said "well if you fail, then at least you got a trip to Disney World out of it."  But I'd spent so much time focusing on that race.  What if I failed?  As it turns out, I finished and that trip planted the seed that led to multi race challenge weekends and the concept that the marathon might not be impossible for me.  But you being willing to share your experience reminds me that not finishing does not necessarily equate to failure because I would be ignoring all the good that did come beforehand.  Best of luck to you also!



SarahDisney said:


> I have an intense fear of failure that I pretty much never deal with, so I can't help with that, but I will say this:
> There are a whole bunch of people here who are running Dopey. There are people running individual race(s). And every single person here (I hope) wants to see you succeed and see you conquer Dopey. You may struggle, but when you do, remind yourself that we're all rooting for you, and if one of us sees you out on the course, we'd be happy to remind you of that and help re-encourage you.
> Only you can conquer your fears, but remember that there are a lot of people here who are confident that you can do it and excited to see you succeed.


Thank you so much. I've never really considered how many people here that I've never met in real life want to see me and so many others succeed as well.  I'm also grateful for those that put a tiny part of themselves out there on the internet to say we have fears too instead of all sunshine and roses.  



sylkai said:


> I need to research some of the tours, since the other half is very curious about them and has put up with multiple trips to Disney without having one happen.


Make sure you pay very close attention to how much walking each tour has.  I did the Star Wars Guided Tour the day after the 2017 Dark Side Challenge and in retrospect, the date I chose was a mistake.  It entailed a lot of walking and combined with the 10K and the half in the previous 2 days, I lived with a nasty blister the rest of the week in Florida.  The tour itself was a great experience.  I just chose the wrong day.  I would have been much better off doing it later in the week after I was more recovered from the races.  



kleph said:


> understanding how to handle anxiety is part of running's mental aspect. just like coping with fatigue. so try and put this in the context of your overall plan to succeed.
> 
> it's important to understand that this 'fear' is a sign that you are recognizing the scale of the undertaking. you are setting a goal that will be challenging and it will require a lot of work and discipline. but it is doable and you have a plan to do it as well as support along the way.
> 
> or, to look at it another way, if it were easy, you wouldn't have any worry about it at all. so your anxiety is a sign this undertaking has _meaning_. reaching your goal will be far more satisfying as a result.


I appreciate this so much.  Thank you for helping me to see beyond the number of miles and reminding me of the fear I had before my first half and what I felt afterwards.  While finishing my first half is not the most emotional I've been upon finishing a race, I still believe that is the race that taught me the most.  



JeffW said:


> My favorite quotes:
> "The hardest step for a runner is the first one out of the front door."
> "Don't fear moving slowly forward...fear standing still."
> "It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop."
> "I'm not telling you it’s going to be easy… I’m telling you it’s going to be worth it."
> "The only way to define your limits is by going beyond them."
> 
> This is all to say that the training will get you there.  Find a plan, stick to it, and trust it.  Looking back at my hardest races where I didn't achieve what I set out to do, I still never regretted the journey getting there.  I was better for attempting every challenge.  And in this particular case, the end of the journey is Disney World!


Thank you for this reminder about perspective.  I haven't truly feared failure since finishing my first half.  I'm one of those crazy people who went from couch to half.  So I suppose I have to work through all the mental hurdles of working up to a distance now.  Thank you for helping me see tremendous value in the journey up to the race.  



Bree said:


> I think we all go through feeling that way. I know I do.  The one thing I do is stick to my training plan.  The weeks and months of training is the hardest part of the journey. If you can commit to the training then the races are just the final steps in your journey. You have all of us here cheering you on no matter what you decide!!,


I'm running out of ways to say thank you.  I hope they come across as sincere as I want them to.  The good news for me is that November and December are very good times of the year to have to deal with longer training runs.  I can be somewhat obsessive over training, but it's clear in reading so many responses that I need to not worry as much as I am and remember what the training leads up to.  



TheHamm said:


> I have a hard time not tossing out 'fear leads to the dark side' or 'fear keeps the local systems in line.'
> But seriously, fear keeps people from doing hard things, we are built to keep ourselves safe.  Having a trail to the target )in this case a training plan) and perspective (you have decided to run new long distances in the past, you have done many non-running hard things in the past) are helpful.  Find these things.  Keep them somewhere- post it on the fridge, screen shot of a post-it note list on your phone to check when you are out and about thinking about it, whatever.
> When I signed up for my first 10K I really wondered if I could have a heart attack or other ridiculous scenarios.  I was so nervous I would become sick to my stomach.  I found my things- I can push a stroller miles, and at a decent clip, I can finish this distance!  I had more time to train than I needed to grow people, I can train for this!  And the one that put me over the top- I want to be healthy and do so many things in life, I never thought I would get as far as I have, cue 'How Far I'll Go.'  It took me some calm rational breathing to come up with these, and they were helpful for keeping me calm when I would dread going out to run in snow, think I was wasting money on a plane ticket, or whatever else got into my head.
> Find the reasons you want this.  Find the path to possibility.  And recognize that while not finishing is possible, Disney may be the most amazingly fun place to cut a run short- thus not really a failure.


You just had to go and quote Yoda to me.  And then throw a different Star Wars quote in there.  My avatar should make it obvious I'm crazy about Star Wars.  Perhaps literally crazy.  But mostly I love your statement about finding the reasons why I want this.  I'm not sure I have truly identified those yet beyond wondering if I can and what crossing the finish line of a marathon actually feels like.  



camaker said:


> I know a lot on here have heard this story before, so please bear with it one more time as I pass it along to @Sleepless Knight.  I started running seriously in early 2015 with the goal of running a half marathon in Disney.  I found I enjoyed running very much and due to missing out on Wine & Dine, which sold out, I ended up with Marathon Weekend as my first runDisney race.  I had run my first half marathon in June, 2015 and registered for the 10k & half of MW over the summer.  January, 2016 was the 3rd anniversary of my deciding to lose weight and I somehow decided I'd try to commemorate that anniversary by attempting the marathon, too.  I had all fall to train and, you know, bucket list things, after all.
> 
> Long story short(ish), I tore my hamstring in a September half marathon and was unable to run at all for almost two months.  It was close to Thanksgiving before I was cleared to run again with slowly progressing intervals to rehab the muscle.  I had just made it back up to 10-12 miles in training when Marathon Weekend rolled around.  I stuck to my intervals for the 10k and half and had really good races, all things considered, but then it was time for the marathon.
> 
> I was tired from the first two races.  I was scared of the distance and not being trained for it.  I wasn't sure if I was actually going to try it right up until race start.  Standing in the corrals listening to Jeff Galloway talk about respecting the distance and how challenging the heat and humidity were going to be on the day just fed the fear.  I almost walked out of the corral and didn't start.  But I did, thinking I could quit if things got too bad.  I stuck to my intervals and felt my legs complaining all the way through the Magic Kingdom.  Somewhere around that point, I got a second wind, my legs stopped hurting and I was able to lose myself in the experience.  It was a thrill to finish.  I wouldn't trade that feeling for anything else in the world and I've been chasing that feeling ever since.
> 
> It's also hard to explain and quantify what completing that marathon has meant on a personal level.  It has been a boost to my self confidence in just about everything I do.  I'm far less afraid of unknowns and trying new things since that point.  That "bucket list" item to "see if I can do it" has also become 4 completed marathons with a 5th and an ultra scheduled for the fall.  I just got a bike and am looking at trying an IM70.3.  All would have been unheard of for me pre-marathon.
> 
> Only you can control the fears that you're facing right now.  They're normal, though.  I think just about everyone goes through them before their first marathons.  That fear is one of the mental flames that you have to step through to come out a stronger, more tempered person on the other side.  But if you stick with it, I think the benefits will far outweigh the uncertainties, fears and discomfort that you overcome to get there.  They certainly have for me.


Thank you for taking the time to recount your story to me even though you may have felt a bit bad about others having to read it again.  It was new to me and helped me visualize past moments in races and dealing with them on a larger scale.  



cavepig said:


> Fear leads to the Dark Side. Do or Do not, there is not try.  You must unlearn what you have learned.
> 
> But, seriously don't let fear control you, let it motivate you. Let it be what you can squash!  I feared in 2016 I wouldn't finish the marathon as part of Dopey, but I kept one foot in front of the other & did it.  So, may people on course out there that will help and motivate you, You won't be alone.   And, so can you!  Put motivational signs up all over your home.   Have a giant print of Yoda taunting you with his quotes!


Should I get one for the office too?  Because I already have one called The Wisdom of Yoda hanging up at home.  But seriously, I'll see that poster in a new way tonight.  



kleph said:


> this is a very good suggestion. visualization is a recognized strategy for athletic success. elite runners regularly use it to improve their performance. we can use it reach our own specific goals (and battle mental obstacles that may be holding us back). bob glover has a very good explanation of the process in "the runner's handbook."


Maybe this isn't the kind of visualization you meant, but during the training for my very first half, I often thought about what it would feel like to walk around Disneyland after the race wearing the medal.  It helped me power through the training when I didn't want to.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> So last week I was having second thoughts. After a day or two to clear my head, I realized I was okay with it. Now today with registration tomorrow, I'm getting scared. Now keep in mind this is fear as opposed to second thoughts. More like, I want to do this, but I fear failure. So if anyone wants to help a brother out, I appreciate all the past experience dealing with that fear and not letting it control me.



BLUF (bottom line up front): DNF > DNS

Here's what you should really fear: being 90 years old, in a wheelchair, and wondering 'Could I have run a marathon?'

You can finish it, but you have to sign up first. It might be one-and-done. You can figure that out after you finish. BTW, your answer at the finish line and a week later might be different.


----------



## cavepig

CDKG said:


> Does Woody’s Lunchbox offer vegetarian chili? I was just going to order the tots sans chili. I mean, who doesn’t love tots!





Chaitali said:


> Yep!  There's also vegan chili for the nachos at Dockside.  I don't know why they don't put it on the menu so people can find the information without scouring the internet.  https://vegandisneyworld.com/vegan-options/vegan-hollywood-studios/



Yes, I'm so excited about it at Woody's!   I've heard it's the same exact chili as Dockside, which I thought it was pretty good!  It's got soy crumbles in it.




Sleepless Knight said:


> Should I get one for the office too? Because I already have one called The Wisdom of Yoda hanging up at home. But seriously, I'll see that poster in a new way tonight.


 Yes, more Yoda the better! He is very wise!  If training gets tough picture yourself with him on your back, egging you on!  I go for any motivation no matter how out there!


----------



## a-mad

Hey everybody - quick registration question (that I'm sure has been answered previously... so apologies in advance).  For the Dopey, what do they ask as far as pace or finish time?  They just ask for one type of race, correct?  I know I put in my POT later - I'm just asking for registration day.  Thanks!


----------



## cavepig

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody - quick registration question (that I'm sure has been answered previously... so apologies in advance).  For the Dopey, what do they ask as far as pace or finish time?  They just ask for one type of race, correct?  I know I put in my POT later - I'm just asking for registration day.  Thanks!


For Dopey, one estimated time for your marathon finish is all.   And then proof is one race -  10 miler, half or full.   You can put it in at time of registration as well if you have it.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I can honestly say that I never seriously considered a marathon until this community made me want to experience it.


Yup, this.


----------



## a-mad

cavepig said:


> For Dopey, one estimated time for your marathon finish is all.   And then proof is one race -  10 miler, half or full.   You can put it in at time of registration as well if you have it.



Perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Yup, this.


Yup x3


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> BLUF (bottom line up front): DNF > DNS
> 
> Here's what you should really fear: being 90 years old, in a wheelchair, and wondering 'Could I have run a marathon?'
> 
> You can finish it, but you have to sign up first. It might be one-and-done. You can figure that out after you finish. BTW, your answer at the finish line and a week later might be different.


I love this.  I was pretty sure that my first half was going to be my last half.  I had done it and it was difficult and I didn't want to go through that again.  But I decided I wanted the Coast to Coast medal so I put up with training to get it.  And turned out to have a far more enjoyable race experience the 2nd and 3rd times.  



cavepig said:


> For Dopey, one estimated time for your marathon finish is all.   And then proof is one race -  10 miler, half or full.   You can put it in at time of registration as well if you have it.


For my own sake, my best proof of time is a 3:06 half at Disneyland in 2017.  I just don't want to be in the last corral.  Am I better off putting down less than 6 hours (say 5:45 to 6:00) with no proof or my 3:06?  I just don't want the last corral for buffer reasons and more importantly, I usually feel like the last corral is too slow even for me.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> For my own sake, my best proof of time is a 3:06 half at Disneyland in 2017. I just don't want to be in the last corral. Am I better off putting down less than 6 hours (say 5:45 to 6:00) with no proof or my 3:06? I just don't want the last corral for buffer reasons and more importantly, I usually feel like the last corral is too slow even for me.


 Yes put whatever is the first one that says no proof required. I wouldn’t bother with putting your 3:06 at all, it’s not needed.


----------



## sylkai

kleph said:


> this is a very good suggestion. visualization is a recognized strategy for athletic success. elite runners regularly use it to improve their performance. we can use it reach our own specific goals (and battle mental obstacles that may be holding us back). bob glover has a very good explanation of the process in "the runner's handbook."


It really helps when a run is feeling lousy and I'm not into it. Start visualizing how the finish line is going to feel, having my family there, the rush of knowing I've achieved my goal, etc. Because let's face it, not every training run feels great. But that time I can spend in my own head, visualizing the future, sometimes helps with getting through the present when I am really not into it.



Sleepless Knight said:


> Make sure you pay very close attention to how much walking each tour has.  I did the Star Wars Guided Tour the day after the 2017 Dark Side Challenge and in retrospect, the date I chose was a mistake.  It entailed a lot of walking and combined with the 10K and the half in the previous 2 days, I lived with a nasty blister the rest of the week in Florida.  The tour itself was a great experience.  I just chose the wrong day.  I would have been much better off doing it later in the week after I was more recovered from the races.


I managed to book the Backstage Magic tour today, which is _the_ one he wants to do. We'll be doing that on Thursday, after the 5k, and I'll probably plan on packing wipes so we can clean up (if necessary) after the race without having to go back to our hotel and make it back to Epcot. The biggest issue is they want closed toe/closed heel shoes, which means I finally have a good excuse to buy the Oofo sneakers I've been eyeing since my hiking boots started to give me issues. (They won't give me blisters, but I'd still rather not wear them during marathon weekend, and I live in Oofos on a regular basis.)

This will be the 3rd trip since he expressed wanting to do one of the tours and I can't not make it happen. We leave Monday morning after the marathon for the cruise (so I can get my Castaway Cay Challenge!) so there are kind of limited options as it is in terms of dates. On the other hand, I'm used to doing a lot on my feet.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> Yes put whatever is the first one that says no proof required. I wouldn’t bother with putting your 3:06 at all, it’s not needed.



runDisney website says this:

Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time.

I believe submitting POT is always better than not submitting, and estimate honestly based on the POT, either the POT in hand, or a reasonable POT before the cut-off.


----------



## rteetz

Who's ready for tomorrow!?


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow!?



No AP or DVC here. Will have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow!?


Have you decided which races you are running?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Have you decided which races you are running?


Well I got a paycheck today so that helps!


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow!?


My nervous excitement is through the roof! Tomorrow has been a long time coming. Just over 12 hours now...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow!?


I went through a test registration tonight using Wine & Dine and for some reason the only things I can register for are the kids races and the chEAR squad package.  Did Wine & Dine sell out?  Or is the runDisney website having issues?


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I went through a test registration tonight using Wine & Dine and for some reason the only things I can register for are the kids races and the chEAR squad package.  Did Wine & Dine sell out?  Or is the runDisney website having issues?


Wine and Dine is sold out.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Wine and Dine is sold out.


That sold out pretty fast it seems.  Didn't it just go on sale a few weeks ago?


----------



## Dan1

Apologies in advance .... this thread is really long. 

If someone could post the url for early Registration that would help a lot of folks, including me. 

TYIA.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Well I got a paycheck today so that helps!



Dopey!


----------



## CDKG

Dan1 said:


> Apologies in advance .... this thread is really long.
> 
> If someone could post the url for early Registration that would help a lot of folks, including me.
> 
> TYIA.


For early registration you must either login to your DVC or AP account to find the link for registration. The runDisney page has a section on early registration that will take you to the correct respective pages.


----------



## Dan1

CDKG said:


> For early registration you must either login to your DVC or AP account to find the link for registration. The runDisney page has a section on early registration that will take you to the correct respective pages.



Hi CDKG,

Is this the DVC page which will have the URL @ Noon EDT?

https://www.rundisney.com/dvc-member/ 

Is this the page via Run Disney? 

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...-offers/special/early-registration-rundisney/


Thanks!


----------



## CDKG

Dan1 said:


> Hi CDKG,
> 
> Is this the DVC page which will have the URL @ Noon EDT?
> 
> Is this the page via Run Disney?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I believe so. You will need to refresh your screen (and possibly clear your cookies). Sometimes some browsers may work better than others. This is the first official registration using this platform, so we shall see!


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> runDisney website says this:
> 
> Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time.
> 
> I believe submitting POT is always better than not submitting, and estimate honestly based on the POT, either the POT in hand, or a reasonable POT before the cut-off.


The way I've heard is it is only better to submit POT if it is required for your estimated finish.  If you select the drop downs for finish that don't require proof, you don't need to put it.  They don't care about it or it might push you back farther than your estimate would put you.    That's why that first corral without proof is probably so large.  But, I don't know, I could be off too. 





Sleepless Knight said:


> That sold out pretty fast it seems.  Didn't it just go on sale a few weeks ago?


It went on sale months ago with Active and sold out.  Then when they launched the new system a few weeks ago some Two Course Challenge spots did open back up.    Which, sounds like those sold out again.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> runDisney website says this:
> 
> Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time.
> 
> I believe submitting POT is always better than not submitting, and estimate honestly based on the POT, either the POT in hand, or a reasonable POT before the cut-off.



If the past is reflective of the future on how they handle POT (which doesn't have to be the case), then this statement on the runDisney website is in regards to someone who is submitting a POT for placement in a corral needing a 2:45 HM or 5:30 M or less.  If someone were to submit no POT, and estimate a 5:45 M, then runDisney only has the 5:45 M to seed them.  Thus, they will seed them with other 5:45 marathoners (an estimated time that requires no POT).

Something else to keep in mind.  If someone were to have a 1:30 HM POT, but put an estimated HM finish of a 2:30 (because they plan on taking pictures and such and assume they'll spend about an extra hour on course), then they will actually be seeded by the 2:30 estimated finish rather than the 1:30 HM POT.  This means instead of a upfront corral, they will instead be towards the middle.  This does not work in reverse though as someone with a 2:30 HM POT and an estimate of a 1:30 HM finish would very likely not be seeded with the 1:30 HM corral.  They may end up with the 2:30 group, or they may end up in the last corral.  Also based on past experiences, and does not necessarily have to reflect the future situations and how they are handled.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

POT question, is it better to use my 1:44 HM time or 3:54 Marathon time for the Marathon?  I'm not sure if anyone has a good guess as to what type of calculator RD may use for coral placement.


----------



## KSellers88

I will not register for any races. I will not register for any races. -today's mantra. LOL. I should really stop lurking and reading this thread to help with the temptation. Best of luck to everyone registering today!


----------



## SheHulk

KSellers88 said:


> I will not register for any races. I will not register for any races. -today's mantra. LOL. I should really stop lurking and reading this thread to help with the temptation. Best of luck to everyone registering today!


You and me both, sister.


----------



## DopeyBadger

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> POT question, is it better to use my 1:44 HM time or 3:54 Marathon time for the Marathon?  I'm not sure if anyone has a good guess as to what type of calculator RD may use for coral placement.



Some have had success emailing runDisney and asking what their conversion would be for a specific time.  So you could try that.  But I'll also take a stab at it.

Based on a very limited data set, I believe the runDisney conversion is a Riegel R of 1.08.  The standard conversion is 1.06 and McMillan uses a 1.07.

 

So a 1:44:00 HM, would convert to a standard race equivalency conversion of 3:36, a McMillan of 3:38, and an estimated runDisney conversion of 3:39.  All of these are better than your 3:54 marathon POT, thus I would suggest submitting the 1:44 HM time based on my above assumptions and limited data set.


----------



## PrincessV

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> BLUF (bottom line up front): DNF > DNS
> 
> Here's what you should really fear: being 90 years old, in a wheelchair, and wondering 'Could I have run a marathon?'
> 
> You can finish it, but you have to sign up first. It might be one-and-done. You can figure that out after you finish. BTW, your answer at the finish line and a week later might be different.


#NailedIt! 



Sleepless Knight said:


> Am I better off putting down less than 6 hours (say 5:45 to 6:00) with no proof or my 3:06?


Yes, absolutely. I haven't submitted PoT for the past 2 Dopeys and was not placed in the last corral. I chose whatever bracket included a 5:50 marathon finish time (that may have been its own bracket? I don't remember) and was placed at least 2 corrals above the last, might have been 3. No need to bother with PoT if not required for the finish time you select, and adding a PoT that's slower than your estimated finish time could be used to move you back. 



rteetz said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow!?


Meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Chaitali

Given our conversation yesterday about marathon fears, I thought it was fitting that I saw this blog post today.  https://www.takinglongwayhome.com/2018/07/giving-runner-pep-talk-and-giveaway.html It's by a runner who has been struggling and went to a performance psychology workshop.  The part that really stood out to me was the discussion of different mindsets, fixed mindset or growth mindset.  Fixed mindsets avoid challenges because they reveal weaknesses.  Growth mindsets see set backs as a way to evaluate, modify and push forward.  I think that's something else I'm going to keep in mind.  How can I work on things if I avoid challenges so much that I never see my weaknesses?


----------



## jeremy1002

Does anyone know (or have a good guess at) how long ago a race can be to use it as proof of time for 2019 marathon weekend?


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Thanks DopeyBadger, that was kind of the way I was leaning too.  I'm looking at trying a new plan to see if I can actually get down into the 3:30's finally, just found the FIRST method, any thoughts on it?


----------



## MissLiss279

jeremy1002 said:


> Does anyone know (or have a good guess at) how long ago a race can be to use it as proof of time for 2019 marathon weekend?


----------



## Disney at Heart

jeremy1002 said:


> Does anyone know (or have a good guess at) how long ago a race can be to use it as proof of time for 2019 marathon weekend?



From runDisney website:
“Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2017 and must be one of the below listed distances. Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time.”


----------



## wisblue

I’m going to try to sign up for the 10K today. On the DVC site there is a page that refers to registering through “links on this page”. There are no links on the page now. Should I expect those links to appear when the registration window opens at 11 CDT?


----------



## DopeyBadger

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Thanks DopeyBadger, that was kind of the way I was leaning too.  I'm looking at trying a new plan to see if I can actually get down into the 3:30's finally, just found the FIRST method, any thoughts on it?



The success of the FIRST method is going to be predicated on your commitment to the cross training days.  The plan is three days of running at speed, Tempo, and long run pacing.  But all of the paces scheduled are aggressive.  Therefore the basis of the plan is almost exclusively 100% hard running.  The easy counterbalance comes from the cross training days.  Those bike, swim or other aerobic activities are to be kept at a very easy effort.  If you can't commit to the cross training days, then don't use FIRST.  Because the balance of the plan becomes completely thrown off without the easy days.  Your performance on race day will be unlikely what you desire.

If you would prefer an exclusively running plan, then I'd suggest looking at Hansons or Daniels.  Just be mindful that the plans as written in the books may need adjustments based on one's own current fitness and schedule.  The duration of workouts matter more than the mileage.  So not everyone should cap a Daniels LR at 16 miles.  Some may be 12 miles and others 18 miles.  But nearly all will be doing about 2.5 hrs max long runs if following the methods appropriately.  So that's all to say the text of the books matter a ton when choosing to do a Hansons or Daniels plan.


----------



## CDKG

wisblue said:


> I’m going to try to sign up for the 10K today. On the DVC site there is a page that refers to registering through “links on this page”. There are no links on the page now. Should I expect those links to appear when the registration window opens at 11 CDT?


Yes, give or take a few minutes.


----------



## Bree

Good luck to everyone registering today!


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Based on a very limited data set, I believe the runDisney conversion is a Riegel R of 1.08.  The standard conversion is 1.06 and McMillan uses a 1.07.



Firstly, your limited dataset is more extensive than most so I want to say thank you for sharing it.
Secondly, I want to ask if you believe this multiplier holds for using a 10k for the half.


----------



## Nole95

For some reason I cannot recall this.  For just the 10K, do you need to submit a POT, or do they just ask for your estimated finish like they do for the 5K.  I notice on the RD POT page that it only gives info for what you need for the half and full.


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> For some reason I cannot recall this.  For just the 10K, do you need to submit a POT, or do they just ask for your estimated finish like they do for the 5K.  I notice on the RD POT page that it only gives info for what you need for the half and full.


They ask for an estimated time.


----------



## CDKG

Nole95 said:


> For some reason I cannot recall this.  For just the 10K, do you need to submit a POT, or do they just ask for your estimated finish like they do for the 5K.  I notice on the RD POT page that it only gives info for what you need for the half and full.


The 10k is like the 5k. Just select your estimated pace, no POT.


----------



## opusone

TheHamm said:


> Secondly, I want to ask if you believe this multiplier holds for using a 10k for the half.



Yes... the Riegel formula is pretty valid for all distances from 1 mi to half marathon.  It has been proven to be less accurate outside of that range.  Therefore, I usually don't trust it for a marathon prediction.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Firstly, your limited dataset is more extensive than most so I want to say thank you for sharing it.
> Secondly, I want to ask if you believe this multiplier holds for using a 10k for the half.



I don't have any data to suggest one way or the other, but as the distance decreases so does the difference in time between the possible different calculations.  It appears McMillan still uses a Rigel R of 1.07 for his 10k to HM conversion.

 

So, if we use all three (1.06, 1.07, and 1.08) you can see there is a very minor difference:

 

To read this, it would say if your 10k time was a 1:00:00, then a 1.06 would estimate a 2:12:20 HM, a 1.07 a 2:13:20 HM, and a possible runDisney of 2:14:19.  A difference of about 2 min in predicted time.  So relatively speaking, fairly tight.



opusone said:


> Yes... the Riegel formula is pretty valid for all distances from 1 mi to half marathon.  It has been proven to be less accurate outside of that range.  Therefore, I usually don't trust it for a marathon prediction.



Agreed.  According to these two datasets, it would appear the average person is closer to a R of 1.15 when converting a HM time to a M prediction.

Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt

This graph is a % of population falling into each category of a R conversion value from HM to M.

 

_So the initial conclusion was 1.15 is a better predictor R for HM to M than is 1.06. It does split the middle of the data set (with 47% on both sides). So better. Williams dataset says the midpoint is 1.15 with a 25-75% range of 1.10 to 1.19 and Vickers dataset says the midpoint is 1.13 with a 25-75% range of 1.09-1.17. 

So for a 2:00 HM runner, what does that mean?

Rigel - traditional calculator (1.06) = M of 4:10:12
Williams - 1.15 = M of 4:26:18 (range of 4:17-4:33)
Vickers - 1.13 = M of 4:22:38 (range of 4:15-4:30)_
_
_


----------



## jaxonp

This may have been talked about so forgive me if so..  

I see that Disney increased the prices of the races and are also adding in a 6.6% processing fee on the total... Really?  They got rid of active, which should save us some money, and now found away to charge even more????


----------



## SarahDisney

AP Registration links are active!

EDIT: By active I mean live/available, not active.com. Still directs you to runDisney.


----------



## Dan1

CDKG said:


> For early registration you must either login to your DVC or AP account to find the link for registration. The runDisney page has a section on early registration that will take you to the correct respective pages.





SarahDisney said:


> AP Registration links are active!


still waiting for DVC link. It’s ‘sctive’ but takes to another page which says ‘Wait is almost over.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?


----------



## jennamfeo

jaxonp said:


> This may have been talked about so forgive me if so..
> 
> I see that Disney increased the prices of the races and are also adding in a 6.6% processing fee on the total... Really?  They got rid of active, which should save us some money, and now found away to charge even more????


This is the price difference from 2018 to 2019:
Dopey Challenge $560 (No price increase) 
Goofy Challenge $365 (No price increase) 
Full Marathon $185 ($5 increase) 
Half Marathon $185 ($5 increase) 
10K $120 ($10 increase) 
5K $80 ($15 increase) 

And the 6.6% was the exact same processing fee as Active.com, so it really isn't that much different. They were never in the market to save ~us~ money.


----------



## CDKG

My wait still isn’t over...


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm so jealous of all you AP!!


----------



## wisblue

Disney at Heart said:


> I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?



I have that too on the DVC site. It says approximate wait time 10 minutes. 

The page seems to refresh itself every few seconds


----------



## ANIM8R

S


Disney at Heart said:


> I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?


Same for me (12:02)


----------



## SarahDisney

Dan1 said:


> still waiting for DVC link. It’s ‘sctive’ but takes to another page which says ‘Wait is almost over.





Disney at Heart said:


> I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?



I'm getting the same thing.
But I couldn't even get to that page 10 minutes ago, so I think we're in a good place. I hope.
(Not that I'm registering, but I still want to go through the process ... yes, I know, you all hate me for creating extra traffic. Get over it.)



jennamfeo said:


> I'm so jealous of all you AP!!



If I could lend you my AP so that you could register, I would ... but I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Dan1

Disney at Heart said:


> I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?


Yup


----------



## rteetz

My wait time is approximately 10 minutes...


----------



## PCFriar80

Disney at Heart said:


> I’m on a page that says The Wait is Almost Over. I’m “in line”! Anybody else there?


Yep.


----------



## wisblue

rteetz said:


> My wait time is approximately 10 minutes...



My approximate wait time has been 10 minutes for almost 10 minutes.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> My wait time is approximately 10 minutes...


Ditto.


----------



## Dan1

rteetz said:


> My wait time is approximately 10 minutes...[/QUOTE]
> Me too ...... for the past 13 minutes


----------



## JBinORL

Same

Edit: I'm in!


----------



## SarahDisney

My wait time has been 10 minutes for about 8 minutes.
(Also, the head of my department is in a meeting 5 inches from my desk and I'm afraid that he's going to ask me what I'm doing and I'll get flustered and admit that it's not work.)


----------



## 1mena7

So I went in just to check how things were going and I couldn't add more than one race (want to do princess).
Was anyone able to add more than one race at a time?


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm in


----------



## jeremy1002

6.6 percent "processing fee"  booooo


----------



## JBinORL

Uh, I'm stuck on the review page now


----------



## SarahDisney

It looks like you can register other people for other races, but not yourself for more than one race.
When you add another participant, it allows you to choose the race, but doesn't allow you to choose yourself as a participant. Although I don't know that you couldn't just enter your own info again.

EDIT: It looks like that might be the way to do it. Say you're registering someone else then add your info for a different race. I'm not going through with the paying part or anything, so I can't guarantee that it will work.


----------



## CDKG

I am officially registered for the unofficial “Best Pals” Challenge (5k and Marathon)! 

I just registered for my first marathon!!!


----------



## rteetz

It’s having difficulty with my account of course...


----------



## Tall Todd

All registered, 10k for wife and myself. No troubles at all.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I got as far as Review (my total), but it won’t give me a button to procede. Waiting for Disney website to respond! For a long time!


----------



## JBinORL

I'm in the same boat


----------



## SarahDisney

Also ... there's an AP pin. I might grab that when I do register.

Also, just for those who are interested ... Weekend logo/banner:

(sorry about the size, but I don't know how to resize things on the MacBook)


----------



## CDKG

Race Retreat is available under “Buy Products”. It is $230 for both the half and full or $120 for the full only. I do not see ChEAR Squad packages offered at this time.


----------



## BFD

In for my first half marathon. Unfortunately I didn't have any issues with registration, so looks like I have to do it now. Slightly terrified.


----------



## Smilelea

All registered for HM and ODS is registered for the kids race.


----------



## ANIM8R

Got to the "proceed to payment" (or something) and it cranked for a minute then I had to re-log in! Maybe it was making sure I was AP? That seemed to take a few minutes but it took me back to the same payment spot and all ended up being well.

Me -> Dopey
Wife -> 10K

Whew!


----------



## SarahDisney

Okay, I gotta get back to work. Good luck to everyone still trying to register!


----------



## rteetz

I’m having more issues now than I did with active...


----------



## SueInBoston

Those of you that got past the review page, what browser are you using?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So when I found the link I too got the wait is almost over page.  The 10 minutes took about 2 minutes.  So, slightly slower than my previous early AP registrations through active which were nearly instantaneous.


----------



## JBinORL

I tried twice in Chrome and once in Safari, now trying mobile Safari


----------



## CDKG

SueInBoston said:


> Those of you that got past the review page, what browser are you using?


I successfully registered using Firefox.


----------



## BFD

SueInBoston said:


> Those of you that got past the review page, what browser are you using?



I'm using Chrome, had zero issues, super smooth.


----------



## ANIM8R

SueInBoston said:


> Those of you that got past the review page, what browser are you using?



Firefox (52.8.0)


----------



## Princess KP

SueInBoston said:


> Those of you that got past the review page, what browser are you using?


Chrome


----------



## Smilelea

Firefox


----------



## rteetz

I’m really not happy right now...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I’m really not happy right now...



Are you grumpy? Because I think some Dopey might cheer you up


----------



## apdebord

My chrome kept refreshing itself, but I'm still trying on firefox.  My husband is in, so we're going back and forth on facebook messenger.  I hate not having good internet and no cell signal at work...and of course I couldn't take today off.  Hopefully he gets through soon, my control freak brain is panicking (even though we're only doing the marathon and I know it won't sell out, just need peace of mind).


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I’m really not happy right now...


Is it because you are trying to sign up for something other than Dopey??


----------



## huskies90

Chrome. Zero Issues registering multiple people. Very easy. I'm in for Goofy which will be my first marathon.

Interesting that they did not ask for an estimated time or range. Just that is is under the time needed for proof and then they ask for the proof time and link.


----------



## DDMickeyMagic

rteetz said:


> I’m really not happy right now...


I had the same problem! I had to close the page and re-enter my info at least 5 times before I got the review and pay stuff to actually come up! Super frustrating but I'm in for my first Dopey challenge.  Wahoo!!!!


----------



## JBinORL

Finally got it to work on a mobile browser. My wife had no issues at home though


----------



## MilesMouse

Was able myself for Dopey, Wife for 5K and friend for 5K...all went smooth. Used Chrome

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

I have to say ... I'm a little jealous of everyone signing up this week. I know I have a place reserved through my travel agent, but I kinda love that whole process of filling out the form (as stressful as it is) and knowing that you have that official confirmation that you're in.


----------



## ANIM8R

And - of course - I was a sucker and bought the pin bundle and the AP pin! Hopefully that makes for a less stressful Expo.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Finally, In for Goofy!!!!! I, also, had to start over and then sign back in. Used Chrome.


----------



## kleph

can't register for the WDW marathon until thursday so i went ahead and signed up for the one i plan to do in october.


----------



## tidefan

I am in for the marathon.  Really simple process, and yes, I did have a place to enter my POT URL.  However, it did not ask my anticipated time, it just asked if I would finish in 5:30 or less.  If you answered yes, you got a bit to enter your POT URL.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Is it because you are trying to sign up for something other than Dopey??


No I was told my card was not being accepted. Now I have been charged twice. I am really not happy at all. All runDisney lines are busy.


----------



## JB22

Well Im in for dopey, but like a complete knucklehead I inadvertently signed myself up for Goofy too when I meant to sign my wife up.  ugh...  now to wait and hear back from


----------



## apdebord

We're in! As soon as I got the confirmation email, I got through on Firefox and saw my registration in the account since my husband registered both of us.  My first marathon and I lost count for him...but his first one pacing a very slow person! Woo hoo!


----------



## PCFriar80

Started off seamless, but had the same hiccups when checking out and trying to pay.  Finally went through.  Myself and DW in for 10K and I'm in for the half.  I had to do a separate registration for the 1/2 because it kept overlaying my 10K.  Checking heart rate..... seems to be going down.  Off to hit a bucket of golf balls now!


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> No I was told my card was not being accepted. Now I have been charged twice. I am really not happy at all. All runDisney lines are busy.



Nope - nothing to be happy about that whatsoever! Ugh! Good luck - I'm sure it will get resolved but that's frustrating.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> No I was told my card was not being accepted. Now I have been charged twice. I am really not happy at all. All runDisney lines are busy.



So basically ... runDisney is being Dopey.
Good luck - I hope they can sort this out for you quickly!


----------



## garneska

yep i am struggling too and i was using chrome.  i am giving up till i get home.  hopefully space will still be available for the 10k, not worried on the marathon.


----------



## Dan1

Done and done .....,, Mrs. doing the Dopey and me the 1/2 and 5K. 

However, I could not figure out how to register for both races for myself in one Registration so had to go through and pay separately a second time for my second race. 

Perhaps others can say how to do this for those registering on Friday.


----------



## wisblue

Success. Registered for my first Run Disney event; a 10K that I will be walking (briskly) because my doctors and arthritic knees tell me that running isn’t a good idea. 

Was also able to register my daughter who is a DCL cast member living in the Orlando area, so I just checked the “Cast Member” box.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So basically ... runDisney is being Dopey.
> Good luck - I hope they can sort this out for you quickly!


I have called runDisney 15 times now and no agents are available...


----------



## Barca33Runner

I guess my sister decided she was going to register everyone in my family who was doing races so, prospectively, I am in for another Dopey. I still haven't received any confirmation and nothing shows up under my registrations, but Ill give their system a little while to catch up.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I filled out registration for Goofy for my husband and it registered me instead.  Hopefully RunDisney fixes this as I'm not paying $405 twice.


----------



## JB22

I got the same thing rteetz, leave a message... SMH!!

I was on a different computer and the check out process wouldnt let me pay, so switched computers.  I signed myself up and couldnt figure out how to do second reg for my wife so I had to go out and back in, I entered all of her info, but then I realized after I paid I must have entered it in the contact section as opposed to registrant area.

I hope they will let me change it because they say its all non refundable etc...


----------



## a-mad

So quick question for those who have registered for the Dopey.  I'm registering on Thursday for multiple people.  I was planning on putting in our estimated finish time(s), but not providing a link for POT until a later time.  That's still ok, right?  (i.e. it's not going to prevent me from proceeding through registration if I leave the POT link line blank...?)  We have until October to provide POT, correct?


----------



## kydisneyfans

In the same boat. 
Registered(or tried) for the 5-10-half for myself, then the 5-10 for our son under 1 registration. Got the same message as another poster that the card would no go through. I then re entered and did 2 registrations for each race, except the names I entered are not on the registration.

I registered for the 5K for myself and our son. I have registrations for my wife(not participating at all) and our son.
Did the 10K for myself and our son. I have registrations for me and my wife(not our son)
I signed myself up for the half-it is showing as my wife entered. 

All lines are full-get the leave a message and we'll call back. 

Nothing is ever easy.


----------



## rteetz

JB22 said:


> I got the same thing rteetz, leave a message... SMH!!


I have called 15 times and gotten the same thing each time. Do they only have one agent working the phone lines?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad we all are the test population for their system ....


----------



## JB22

Just keep calling I guess, I finally got a hold of someone.  She was pretty good about it, said it wasnt an issue to update it and it would be fixed by the end of the day.


----------



## JB22

rteetz said:


> I have called 15 times and gotten the same thing each time. Do they only have one agent working the phone lines?


I finally got someone, just keep calling. if you get hold music your good.  if it goes straight to the voicemail box just hangup and try again


----------



## kydisneyfans

kydisneyfans said:


> In the same boat.
> Registered(or tried) for the 5-10-half for myself, then the 5-10 for our son under 1 registration. Got the same message as another poster that the card would no go through. I then re entered and did 2 registrations for each race, except the names I entered are not on the registration.
> 
> I registered for the 5K for myself and our son. I have registrations for my wife(not participating at all) and our son.
> Did the 10K for myself and our son. I have registrations for me and my wife(not our son)
> I signed myself up for the half-it is showing as my wife entered.
> 
> All lines are full-get the leave a message and we'll call back.
> 
> Nothing is ever easy.



And now my CC has been charged twice. Ugh!!


----------



## rteetz

JB22 said:


> I finally got someone, just keep calling. if you get hold music your good.  if it goes straight to the voicemail box just hangup and try again


Yep I have been doing that...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I used chrome.  The process went smoothly for me.

As for additional items, I chose the following.

1.  Dopey logo pin bundle.  I get a pin from every race and prefer the logo pins.

2.  AP pin.  This may be the only time in my life that I'm a Disney World passholder so why not commemorate it.  Also this race played a huge part in me deciding to get the AP.

3.  Race retreat.  If being able to actually sit down for at least part of the mornings of the half and full helps preserve my legs to finish the full it will be worth it.

4.  Race weekend jacket.  It's my first ever marathon.  If I don't like it, I can always return it.

I like the banner artwork that @SarahDisney posted earlier.

I passed on the shoe ornament.  Assuming I finish, I plan on buying one of the ornaments in the Magic Kingdom Christmas shop that comes with customization.  I also discovered that if you like the free Disney celebration buttons, that same shop has all sorts of race related I'm celebrating buttons.

For corral placement they wanted proof of time for under 5:30 and if you didn't have that, it appeared that they wanted proof that you could finish in the time you entered instead of placing the best corral without proof.  But maybe that's just my interpretation.


----------



## rteetz

kydisneyfans said:


> And now my CC has been charged twice. Ugh!!


Yep me too...


----------



## JB22

a-mad said:


> So quick question for those who have registered for the Dopey.  I'm registering on Thursday for multiple people.  I was planning on putting in our estimated finish time(s), but not providing a link for POT until a later time.  That's still ok, right?  (i.e. it's not going to prevent me from proceeding through registration if I leave the POT link line blank...?)  We have until October to provide POT, correct?



you dont have to enter anything there, just choose under 5:30 and leave it all blank to save time.  Ill go back and enter mine later.


----------



## UNCBear24

I'm in for the 10k via a DVC friend.   I'll do my own for the full on Thursday.  Now need to get airfare sometime soon . . .


----------



## JeffW

I've tried twice now, once on Chrome and once on Internet Explorer.  Both times I clicked the "Register and Pay $$$$$" button after entering and reviewing everything.  Both times I got an alert from the Amex app saying a charge went through to my card.  However, the first time I got a red box that said "<name> seems to be registered.  We found a registration with the same email and date of birth"  (I know I'm the only one registering my kid)  The second time I got a red box that says "Registration for the Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend presented by Cigna event is closed".


----------



## PrincessV

Add me to the Issues column  but fortunately, nothing as bad as some of you are dealing with.

I needed to do 5K, 10K and full, all for myself. Tackled 10K first: had to manually change a few things in my name/address area, which was fine, albeit cumbersome, and got to the CC section, but it wouldn't accept my CC number until the 3rd time I entered it. Same info each time, but 3rd time was the charm. Saw no way to do more than one race at a time, so I started over for the 5K: manual changes again, took my CC number fine, but got stuck on review page - closed the tab, started over, went through. Lastly, the marathon: manual changes, CC ok, stuck on review page, closed tab, started over, went through. CC only charged for the 3 registrations.

It didn't crash, which is impressive, and I got what I wanted in the end, but it took almost 40 minutes, so I'm not sure if this is an improvement or not?!



jaxonp said:


> I see that Disney increased the prices of the races and are also adding in a 6.6% processing fee on the total... Really?  They got rid of active, which should save us some money, and now found away to charge even more????


I just don't look at the final total, only the pre-fees price - much better lol!


----------



## rteetz

I have called 28 times now and no answer...


----------



## TeeterTots

rteetz said:


> I have called 28 times now and no answer...


Ugh! How frustrating!!!


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> I passed on the shoe ornament.  Assuming I finish, I plan on buying one of the ornaments in the Magic Kingdom Christmas shop that comes with customization.  I also discovered that if you like the free Disney celebration buttons, that same shop has all sorts of race related I'm celebrating buttons.



I don't know how crazy you want to get with this but you should stop by Disney Springs at some point. The fit2run in Disney Springs has done medal engravings in the past and there are also some very nice (and probably ridiculously expensive) medal framings featuring character art on display at Art of Disney. And there's the Christmas store there that is a good bit larger than the one in Magic Kingdom but has all the customization options.


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> Ugh! How frustrating!!!


30 and still nothing...


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I have called 28 times now and no answer...


FWIW I've always had better luck with emails with rD - worth doing both, I think!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> 30 and still nothing...


Take a breath...I know it's frustrating but I am sure they will fix it.


----------



## JB22

rteetz said:


> I have called 28 times now and no answer...



I feel for you...  Mine isnt fixed still she said it should be by the end of the day...


----------



## UNCBear24

FYI - if someone else registered for you and you want to manage your own registration.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> FWIW I've always had better luck with emails with rD - worth doing both, I think!


Yep I’ve emailed them as well.


----------



## cavepig

You can do more than one race for yourself, just don't pick anything on the drop down. You'll have to put your information again just like you are another person.  

Browsers like to autofill, so before hitting next step or another person double check what is in the boxes.  Like, if you share an email your browser is thinking maybe it's you and not your other person and filling it in with past info you've used.   

If you get stuck on the review screen just refresh, which yeah, you have to restart but  the payment button should show up & you aren't kicked back out to the queue at least.





jennamfeo said:


> This is the price difference from 2018 to 2019:
> Dopey Challenge $560 (No price increase)
> Goofy Challenge $365 (No price increase)
> Full Marathon $185 ($5 increase)
> Half Marathon $185 ($5 increase)
> 10K $120 ($10 increase)
> 5K $80 ($15 increase)
> 
> And the 6.6% was the exact same processing fee as Active.com, so it really isn't that much different. They were never in the market to save ~us~ money.


What prices are you looking at?  This is what I see so there are increases.
*Dopey Challenge  *$585

*Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge  *$385

*Walt Disney World® Marathon  *$188

*Walt Disney World® Half Marathon  *$188

*Walt Disney World® 10K *$125

*Walt Disney World® 5K *$85


----------



## Barca33Runner

UNCBear24 said:


> FYI - if someone else registered for you and you want to manage your own registration.
> 
> View attachment 337611



Thanks for this. Was wondering how that was going to work. I guess I'll have to take things into my own hands to get my registration into my account.


----------



## rteetz

I’m taking a break for lunch from all this nonsense and will call again later if they don’t respond to my voicemails or emails.


----------



## camaker

Just registered myself for Goofy and my daughter, who isn't an AP, for the marathon.  Had no issues and everything went smoothly.  Now to get her ready for her first marathon!!

Good luck to everyone needing to get issues ironed out!


----------



## PCFriar80

For those of you who have been double charged out there, I would notify your CC company as well.  You should have better luck there.


----------



## cburnett11

Used Chrome.  Registered my wife and I at the same time.  For whatever reason, it was seamless for me today.


----------



## UNCBear24

kleph said:


> I don't know how crazy you want to get with this but you should stop by Disney Springs at some point. The fit2run in Disney Springs has done medal engravings in the past and there are also some very nice (and probably ridiculously expensive) medal framings featuring character art on display at Art of Disney. And there's the Christmas store there that is a good bit larger than the one in Magic Kingdom but has all the customization options.


I had my Dopey medals framed at Art of Disney in January.  It was a little over $200, but they look great. Really glad I did it.


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> You can do more than one race for yourself, just don't pick anything on the drop down. You'll have to put your information again just like you are another person.
> 
> Browsers like to autofill, so before hitting next step or another person double check what is in the boxes.  Like, if you share an email your browser is thinking maybe it's you and not your other person and filling it in with past info you've used.
> 
> If you get stuck on the review screen just refresh, which yeah, you have to restart but  the payment button should show up & you aren't kicked back out to the queue at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prices are you looking at?  This is what I see so there are increases.
> *Dopey Challenge  *$585
> 
> *Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge  *$385
> 
> *Walt Disney World® Marathon  *$188
> 
> *Walt Disney World® Half Marathon  *$188
> 
> *Walt Disney World® 10K *$125
> 
> *Walt Disney World® 5K *$85


Aw crap. You're totally right. I grabbed these from the Registration page on the forum but didn't even double check them. MY BAD. Lemme drink some more coffee.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Aw crap. You're totally right. I grabbed these from the Registration page on the forum but didn't even double check them. MY BAD. Lemme drink some more coffee.


More coffee sounds great I need some too!


----------



## BoatDriver

Zero issues here. Was able to access the registration link two minutes early according to my trusty Apple Watch. The ten minute wait lasted approximately 2-3 minutes, and registration was a breeze. 

I wanted to do the 1/2, but my wife only wants to do the 10K and it's not as much fun if we don't run together. So, we compromised, and I just did what she asked...


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Aw crap. You're totally right. I grabbed these from the Registration page on the forum but didn't even double check them. MY BAD. Lemme drink some more coffee.





cavepig said:


> More coffee sounds great I need some too!



Oh, are we having a coffee party? Because then I don't feel so bad for going out for another cup.


----------



## Novatrix

Just to add another data point. Registered via IE on my android phone.

The DVC website allowed me to join the queue to register at 2 minutes to noon EST, and gave me the "approx wait time of 10 minutes" for all 8 minutes that I waited. (I was worried because it wasn't counting down, but it seems like it's a set message that doesn't update your place in the queue.)

It let me get through all the registration steps for Dopey, but then on the payment page it wouldn't load the part of the form where you input credit card info. I refreshed and had to re-enter all my info, but it let me pay the second time around.

I was really worried, because I'm in PLC training all day, but my instructor said to do what I needed to do to get registered. Whole process took about 18 minutes.


----------



## LdyStormy76

UNCBear24 said:


> I had my Dopey medals framed at Art of Disney in January.  It was a little over $200, but they look great. Really glad I did it.



Did the same with my first HM as I was able to have Disney artwork framed with it. I like it better than the ones I saw with vendors.  Lesson learned for this year: pick my artwork at the expo, buy it then and then take it with my medals to Art of Disney instead of trying to pick it out at Art of Disney.


----------



## cavepig

I find it interesting that you don't put an estimated finish now at all if you pick under 5:30 for the marathon, you just put your POT.

If you put over 5:30, no POT required, then you have 3 estimated choices & you can't put a POT
5:31-6:00
6:01-6:30
6:31-7:00

and you do put an estimated pace for 5k & 10k if you are doing Dopey.  Is this new?


----------



## lhermiston

UNCBear24 said:


> I had my Dopey medals framed at Art of Disney in January.  It was a little over $200, but they look great. Really glad I did it.



That sounds really cool! Any chance you could share a pic of how it turned out?


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> and you do put an estimated pace for 5k & 10k if you are doing Dopey. Is this new?



That would be new.  What are the drop down choices?  Because that would indicate the corral cutoffs for future reference.


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> That would be new.  What are the drop down choices?  Because that would indicate the corral cutoffs for future reference.



What they normally are for the 5k & 10k only.  Here's from the Dopey registering page -

Under 7 minutes
7:01 - 8:00 minutes
8:01 - 9:00 minutes
9:01 - 10:00 minutes
10:01 - 11:00 minutes
11:01 - 12:00 minutes
12:01 - 13:00 minutes
13:01 - 14:00 minutes
14:01 - 15:00 minutes
15:01 - 16:00 minutes


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Sorry to hear that so many of you struggled today.


----------



## trackgam

AHHHH after swearing off marathoning, guess who signed up to do it again!!! SOOO Excited, nervous, and need to get into training!!!! No more of this "just show up" for me!!! Now to ask my dd if she wants to run the 5k


----------



## DIS-OH

I was able to register myself (Half),DH (Half) and DD (Full) without any problems. We all have APs.

I left the POT info blank during registration, then went back in to edit info after registration was completed.  Editing was an easy process.

Question:  I registered DD under her former name, which matches her PoT name.  Can she call and update her registration to her current name after PoT deadline?


----------



## JeffW

Update:  I finally talked to someone at Tech Support.  I had 9 registrations (Marathon, HM, (2x)10k, (5x)5k).  Once I had everything loaded up on my first attempt, and I got the error about detecting an existing registration, that basically invalidated my whole cart (no way to edit, when I backed up everything was lost).  When I tried the second time, and got the message that registration was closed, it was trying to tell me that all of the 5k pre-registrations were gone, but it doesn't say which races are closed in the error.  It just says that registration is closed.  Now while trying for 2 hours to get through on the phone, the 10k pre-sale is sold out.

So I was able to get the Marathon and HM registrations done, but am waiting for a call back to figure out what will happen with 10k and 5k after the original error.  At least I grabbed screen shots of all the errors.  They said they are going to try to get back to everyone before Thursday registration starts.  Not quite sure why they wanted to trial run their new registration system on the biggest event of the year...


----------



## KimM530

Registered myself for Dopey and my husband for the marathon! Can anyone give me some insight on the sizes of the shirts? My 2018 PHM shirt is a small and fits perfect but it is short sleeved and women's cut. Are the marathon weekend shirts unisex sized? And do they run true to size? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PCFriar80

Looks like the 5K and 10K have reached capacity for the early registration crowd.  They are no longer available as selections from the DVC access.

ETA:  Just saw that @JeffW posted this 9 minutes before me.  I guess it's old news then, not to be confused with fake news.


----------



## cavepig

KimM530 said:


> Registered myself for Dopey and my husband for the marathon! Can anyone give me some insight on the sizes of the shirts? My 2018 PHM shirt is a small and fits perfect but it is short sleeved and women's cut. Are the marathon weekend shirts unisex sized? And do they run true to size? Thanks in advance!



5k is cotton unisex
10k, half & marathon have women's

The cotton unisex medium I swim in but the long sleeve tech women's cut mediums fit just like my short sleeve women's cut mediums from other weekends.


----------



## rteetz

Update! 

Still not fixed. runDisney told me it’s my banks issue. My bank says the charge was approved and nothing is wrong except that runDisney charged me twice so back to runDisney it is...


----------



## UNCBear24

lhermiston said:


> That sounds really cool! Any chance you could share a pic of how it turned out?


I will try to do that when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> I find it interesting that you don't put an estimated finish now at all if you pick under 5:30 for the marathon, you just put your POT.
> 
> If you put over 5:30, no POT required, then you have 3 estimated choices & you can't put a POT
> 5:31-6:00
> 6:01-6:30
> 6:31-7:00
> 
> and you do put an estimated pace for 5k & 10k if you are doing Dopey.  Is this new?


I had the pick your pace thing for the 10K recently... I'd say W&D, but I only registered for the half. Maybe SWDS?
Interesting that you don't pick a finish time at all for under 5:30. That puts an awful lot of faith in the system to calculate your PoT correctly...



rteetz said:


> Update!
> 
> Still not fixed. runDisney told me it’s my banks issue. My bank says the charge was approved and nothing is wrong except that runDisney charged me twice so back to runDisney it is...


Grrrrrrrr! I'm ticked off on your behalf now. Was this a debit card?


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Grrrrrrrr! I'm ticked off on your behalf now. Was this a debit card?


Yes I have a credit card but my limit is not large enough for Dopey. I have registered with my debit card for wine and dine and past marathon weekends so I didn’t think it would be an issue.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Yes I have a credit card but my limit is not large enough for Dopey. I have registered with my debit card for wine and dine and past marathon weekends so I didn’t think it would be an issue.


No, debit totally shouldn't be an issue! The ex-banker in me is just cringing at your account taking the hit because of rD's technical issues. Crossing my fingers they get this taken care of ASAP. Hang in there!


----------



## mtnmjd

Can someone tell me how much race retreat is for Dopey as well as the 1/2? Looking to register Thursday and I'd like to get an estimate of how much this is going to cost me.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> No, debit totally shouldn't be an issue! The ex-banker in me is just cringing at your account taking the hit because of rD's technical issues. Crossing my fingers they get this taken care of ASAP. Hang in there!


Thanks, I am taking a break from contacting anyone for right now. I have spent the last 3 hours dealing with this. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## cavepig

I hope you get it fixed soon @rteetz 



mtnmjd said:


> Can someone tell me how much race retreat is for Dopey as well as the 1/2? Looking to register Thursday and I'd like to get an estimate of how much this is going to cost me.



Race Retreat for Sat & Sun is $230
Race Retreat Sat Only is $120
Race Retreat Sun Only is $120

then add the 6.6% fee


----------



## UNCBear24

lhermiston said:


> That sounds really cool! Any chance you could share a pic of how it turned out?


----------



## JulieODC

Congrats to all who registered!

I’m impatiently waiting for Thursday....but did book flights!! Arriving a Wednesday evening and departing Sunday evening.....


----------



## mtnmjd

cavepig said:


> I hope you get it fixed soon @rteetz
> 
> 
> 
> Race Retreat for Sat & Sun is $230
> Race Retreat Sat Only is $120
> Race Retreat Sun Only is $120
> 
> then add the 6.6% fee


Thank you!  ......now off to figure out how to pay for all this....


----------



## AFwifelife

Got Dopey x2 for my husband and me.  Also got the 10k for my mom but between inputting her information for the registration and paying, it switched to my name (but still her shirt size and everything).  Hopefully they get back to my email soon.  I called immediately and she seemed clueless and told me to email.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the 5K and 10K sold out early registration as they are not listed anymore.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kleph said:


> I don't know how crazy you want to get with this but you should stop by Disney Springs at some point. The fit2run in Disney Springs has done medal engravings in the past and there are also some very nice (and probably ridiculously expensive) medal framings featuring character art on display at Art of Disney. And there's the Christmas store there that is a good bit larger than the one in Magic Kingdom but has all the customization options.


I've never done medal engravings, but I have 3 shadow boxes from the 2012 Coast to Coast, 2015 Rebel Challenge and 2017 Kessel Run.  I have to set a rule that shadow boxes are only for very special occasions otherwise, I'd end up with one for every race.  Good to know about the Disney Springs Christmas store.  They may have ornaments that the Magic Kingdom doesn't have.  



UNCBear24 said:


> I had my Dopey medals framed at Art of Disney in January.  It was a little over $200, but they look great. Really glad I did it.


I considered the Art of Disney frame for Dark Side this year, but decided that after a shadow box for the coast to coast Kessel Run last year, I wanted a much smaller medal display for Dark Side.  Dopey however is a very different story.  By the way, I love how your framed art turned out.  



LdyStormy76 said:


> Did the same with my first HM as I was able to have Disney artwork framed with it. I like it better than the ones I saw with vendors.  Lesson learned for this year: pick my artwork at the expo, buy it then and then take it with my medals to Art of Disney instead of trying to pick it out at Art of Disney.


What are the advantages for doing it that way?  



KimM530 said:


> Registered myself for Dopey and my husband for the marathon! Can anyone give me some insight on the sizes of the shirts? My 2018 PHM shirt is a small and fits perfect but it is short sleeved and women's cut. Are the marathon weekend shirts unisex sized? And do they run true to size? Thanks in advance!


For Dark Side this year, the 5K shirts were unisex, but all the other race shirts were tech shirt and available in men's and women's cuts.


----------



## lhermiston

UNCBear24 said:


> View attachment 337627



Awesome! Did the $200 you mentioned cover the cost of the sketch?


----------



## jennamfeo

OMG I'M SIGNED UP FOR DOPEY.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> OMG I'M SIGNED UP FOR DOPEY.


What?? How?


----------



## princess lovers mom

A family member registered us for the half through our DVC - any idea how we can go back in and get the commemorative gear? We have confirmation numbers


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> OMG I'M SIGNED UP FOR DOPEY.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Also, I love the new pic!)


----------



## Desdemona924

Sleepless Knight said:


> I've never done medal engravings, but I have 3 shadow boxes from the 2012 Coast to Coast, 2015 Rebel Challenge and 2017 Kessel Run.  I have to set a rule that shadow boxes are only for very special occasions otherwise, I'd end up with one for every race.  Good to know about the Disney Springs Christmas store.  They may have ornaments that the Magic Kingdom doesn't have.



At the Disney Springs store, they've had pre-personalized ornaments the last two years for Marathon Weekend. (They might have them for every weekend, but it's the only one I've been to lately). If you're like me, and would waffle about what exactly you want on the ornament, this takes some of the work out of it.


----------



## TheHamm

According to DB's #math, and assuming rounding would be to the nearest second, I would be predicted to have a 2:45 half.... I'm going to need to run a slightly faster 10K soon!  But there seem to be very few before the deadline and >5 within 30 minutes of my house a month after the cut-off 
But after minor panic (only part of which was rD's fault), I did register for the half!


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> According to DB's #math, and assuming rounding would be to the nearest second, I would be predicted to have a 2:45 half.... I'm going to need to run a slightly faster 10K soon! But there seem to be very few before the deadline and >5 within 30 minutes of my house a month after the cut-off



I'm running a half the week after the cutoff. So I feel your pain. (Thankfully I already have a POT that's decent AND I'm running a 10-miler two weeks before my half, but ... yeah. I feel your pain.)


----------



## cavepig

princess lovers mom said:


> A family member registered us for the half through our DVC - any idea how we can go back in and get the commemorative gear? We have confirmation numbers


 Go under manage account and buy more products.  It will be all under your family members account.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Update!
> 
> Still not fixed. runDisney told me it’s my banks issue. My bank says the charge was approved and nothing is wrong except that runDisney charged me twice so back to runDisney it is...


Hopefully they get that fixed very, very, very soon.   



Desdemona924 said:


> At the Disney Springs store, they've had pre-personalized ornaments the last two years for Marathon Weekend. (They might have them for every weekend, but it's the only one I've been to lately). If you're like me, and would waffle about what exactly you want on the ornament, this takes some of the work out of it.


I'm still seriously considering an after the fact 2017 Kessel Run custom ornament.  I'm probably strange in that if I finish Dopey, I may still get a Goofy ornament because Goofy is in my top 5 all time favorite Disney characters.


----------



## SarahDisney

Also ... can I just say how impressed I am at all of our first-timers? Whether it's your first 5K/10/Half/Marathon/Goofy/Dopey, first runDisney, or even just your first time sharing your goals with a group, I'm constantly amazed and impressed at how many people share their dreams and their journeys here. Taking that first step (which is often just committing to the race) is always the hardest, and we have so many awesome people who will be taking their first step this week (or have already taken them). Go first timers!

(Our repeat runners are pretty awesome, too, but I just wanted to take a second to acknowledge the first-timers who are making that incredibly scary first jump)


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm still seriously considering an after the fact 2017 Kessel Run custom ornament. I'm probably strange in that *when* I finish Dopey, I may still get a Goofy ornament because Goofy is in my top 5 all time favorite Disney characters.



I fixed that for you 
Also ... I love the idea of getting an ornament that has a connection to the weekend and one of your favorite characters. Go for it!


----------



## LdyStormy76

KimM530 said:


> Registered myself for Dopey and my husband for the marathon! Can anyone give me some insight on the sizes of the shirts? My 2018 PHM shirt is a small and fits perfect but it is short sleeved and women's cut. Are the marathon weekend shirts unisex sized? And do they run true to size? Thanks in advance!



I found that the 5k cotton shirt shrunk in the chest more than the length.  After 5 months the shirt is moving into the ‘I don’t wear on a regular basis’ pile.



Sleepless Knight said:


> I considered the Art of Disney frame for Dark Side this year, but decided that after a shadow box for the coast to coast Kessel Run last year, I wanted a much smaller medal display for Dark Side.  Dopey however is a very different story.  By the way, I love how your framed art turned out.
> 
> What are the advantages for doing it that way?.



The advantage - to me - to buying the art at the expo is I will have time to flip through the pile and pick what I want. Yes, all the artists work from the same concept but the lines and shadings are different from sketch to sketch and I want to get one I like instead of settle for at 7:30 Sunday night in order to get the order placed and go to sleep. My frame, including sketch, was $177.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... can I just say how impressed I am at all of our first-timers? Whether it's your first 5K/10/Half/Marathon/Goofy/Dopey, first runDisney, or even just your first time sharing your goals with a group, I'm constantly amazed and impressed at how many people share their dreams and their journeys here. Taking that first step (which is often just committing to the race) is always the hardest, and we have so many awesome people who will be taking their first step this week (or have already taken them). Go first timers!
> 
> (Our repeat runners are pretty awesome, too, but I just wanted to take a second to acknowledge the first-timers who are making that incredibly scary first jump)


I can honestly say that I don't think I would have registered for marathon weekend at all if not for the positive words of encouragement and shared experiences, both successful and not as successful from runners here.  You all helped me internalize why I wanted to do this and helped me begin to understand why I wanted to do this for myself.  While I still need to keep working out my reasons for wanting to do this for days when training gets much harder, I also know enough to not fear committing in the biggest way possible today.  Until today every decision I made with marathon weekend in mind could be reversed without any financial cost to me.  



SarahDisney said:


> I fixed that for you
> Also ... I love the idea of getting an ornament that has a connection to the weekend and one of your favorite characters. Go for it!


I appreciate that fix.  Honestly, my greatest fear is injury.  I can truthfully say it's the only reason I use the word if.  I have also learned that I know what pace is relatively low risk injury for me.  While it is not fast, I've finished every race I've entered at that pace.  Before I committed to this, I had to make peace with possibly running for 7 hours on the day of the marathon.  

Now you've given me other custom race ornament ideas and I appreciate that.  I should choose the best character for me with such an ornament.  Maybe come decision time I will choose Dopey.  But that doesn't mean I have to.


----------



## cardinalfan

AFwifelife said:


> Got Dopey x2 for my husband and me.  Also got the 10k for my mom but between inputting her information for the registration and paying, it switched to my name (but still her shirt size and everything).  Hopefully they get back to my email soon.  I called immediately and she seemed clueless and told me to email.



I had the same thing happen registering my husband for the 10K.  It flipped to my name, but kept all his information (including his much faster mile time!).  I called and emailed as well.  Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Keels

FYI - check your registrations to make sure things like PoT "took" and saved to your registration.


----------



## wdvak

Glad many of you got registered and I’m sorry that some of you have frustration with the problems.

I almost talked myself out of registering, but I know that I can do Dopey, slowly, but I can. The marathon is making me nervous, but all of you are so positive and encouraging. I just wanted to add my thanks for that. This is going to be fun!  

Now, just need everything to go well Thursday as I try to register between flights on my way home. Wish I could be online right at noon. 

Good luck to all needing things fixed and for all of registering Thursday.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> Looks like the 5K and 10K sold out early registration as they are not listed anymore.



Do I need to be worried about the 10k selling out immediately on Thursday? I’ve never registered the day registration opens, and only for HMs in different race weekend...so have no sense of the sellout potential....


----------



## PCFriar80

JulieODC said:


> Do I need to be worried about the 10k selling out immediately on Thursday? I’ve never registered the day registration opens, and only for HMs in different race weekend...so have no sense of the sellout potential....


According to this site the 2018 10K sold out in 2 days.  It was sold out in about 2 hours for the percentage of slots available to DVC members/AP holders today.  In 2017 it sold out same day it opened.
https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/rundisney-race-availability-tracker.912442/


----------



## cavepig

JulieODC said:


> Do I need to be worried about the 10k selling out immediately on Thursday? I’ve never registered the day registration opens, and only for HMs in different race weekend...so have no sense of the sellout potential....


10k could very well sell out in a few hours, it's hard to know.  No more Disneyland races could influence registrations slightly too.  It's so hard to predict sellouts, but if you want it, I would be on when it opens just to be safe.


----------



## JeffW

For the pre-sale today, the 5k slots sold out within the first 30 minutes (according to the person I talked to) while the 10k took about an hour and a half.  Obviously we don't know what the pre-sale allocations were, so take it FWIW


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JulieODC said:


> Do I need to be worried about the 10k selling out immediately on Thursday? I’ve never registered the day registration opens, and only for HMs in different race weekend...so have no sense of the sellout potential....


I believe that the 10K tends to sell out the quickest.  Personally, I love the distance because it's long enough to challenge me, but not so long as to significantly impact my day.  I believe that the difficult, but not feeling impossibly long distance appeals to a lot of runners.  Plus, I wonder how many spots are taken up by the challenge participants.


----------



## RyGuy635

I got my wife and I registered for the 5k, as well as another couple that are joining us. This is our first 5k, so excited for it to be at Disney! Question for those who have done this before...we are arriving at MCO at 6:30pm Wednesday, renting a car (can go direct to garage and bypass counter lines), and going direct to the Expo for bib pickup before they close at 8pm. As far as I can tell this is our only opportunity for bib pickup before the 5k Thursday morning. What will the crowds be like at the expo at that hour? As long as we're in the door by 8pm will we be able to get our bibs? Worst case scenario we don't make it to the Expo by 8pm, what can we do? Thanks!


----------



## garneska

Home now and as expected 10k sold out of early registration. That means I need to try Thursday am sure with same results. Ugh.


----------



## Taylor Bray

Hey, I’m an annual passholder planning to run the marathon and it said early registration opened this morning, yet everytime I hit “register now” it doesn’t take me to a place for registration... Just wanted to ask for guidance/see if y’all knew more than me ha!


----------



## rteetz

Final registration update! I finally got ahold of someone useful on the phone from runDisney. She told me both charges are just pending and should be erased by tomorrow since they didn't actually go through. Only downside I have to go through the registration process again once it is cleared. She said the runDisney payment processing department had issues today with registration. So it seems the issues have been resolved hopefully...


----------



## rteetz

Taylor Bray said:


> Hey, I’m an annual passholder planning to run the marathon and it said early registration opened this morning, yet everytime I hit “register now” it doesn’t take me to a place for registration... Just wanted to ask for guidance/see if y’all knew more than me ha!


You have to go through the Annual Passholder page on the runDisney website.


----------



## camaker

All right!  Big day for Disney planning here. 

1.  Registered myself and DD for MW
2.  Got flights booked on SW that will allow DATW for just $200 each!

Now I just need a resort reservation. Any idea when they’ll release discounts for the MW timeframe or will it be too close to the holidays still?  I’m hoping for something since it’s a little further out from the new year.


----------



## Dan1

Apologies if already asked / answered. 

What percentage of total registrations are available during the early registration?

Thank you.


----------



## Carrie24

This should work right?

I am registering both my dad and myself for Dopey on Thursday.  I plan to pay with gift cards.  Since $1000 is the max for one card, I can't cover the cost of both registrations and I can't pay with 2 cards since only one form of payment is allowed.  

I plan to register myself first with gift card #1.  Then once that's complete, go back and register my dad with gift card #2.  Can you register a 2nd person on your account later/separately, or can you only sign up additional people at the same time you're doing your own.

I hope that makes sense!  I can make him an account if I need to, I'd just rather not


----------



## longhorns2

RyGuy635 said:


> I got my wife and I registered for the 5k, as well as another couple that are joining us. This is our first 5k, so excited for it to be at Disney! Question for those who have done this before...we are arriving at MCO at 6:30pm Wednesday, renting a car (can go direct to garage and bypass counter lines), and going direct to the Expo for bib pickup before they close at 8pm. As far as I can tell this is our only opportunity for bib pickup before the 5k Thursday morning. What will the crowds be like at the expo at that hour? As long as we're in the door by 8pm will we be able to get our bibs? Worst case scenario we don't make it to the Expo by 8pm, what can we do? Thanks!



Congrats! In my experience doing this same thing, it works as long as you don't have traffic or anything crazy holding you up!  Lines are nonexistent that late at the Expo the couple of times I've done this. I hustled through the ESPN gates at 7:50 for an 8 pm cut off and had no problem getting my bib. Walked right in and picked it up, headed over to get my shirt really quickly (2 different buildings). Could skip that part if needed and get the shirt the next day. 

There is usually same day bib pick up in the morning at the races, but you need to be there EARLY and bring your ID with you. They don't advertise it, but it has been there at every race I've run!


----------



## longhorns2

Carrie24 said:


> This should work right?
> 
> I am registering both my dad and myself for Dopey on Thursday.  I plan to pay with gift cards.  Since $1000 is the max for one card, I can't cover the cost of both registrations and I can't pay with 2 cards since only one form of payment is allowed.
> 
> I plan to register myself first with gift card #1.  Then once that's complete, go back and register my dad with gift card #2.  Can you register a 2nd person on your account later/separately, or can you only sign up additional people at the same time you're doing your own.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!  I can make him an account if I need to, I'd just rather not



It should work. I didn't register today but walked through as an AP holder who was buying a bib for a friend. I did not have a race for myself picked- just my pretend friend and it was letting me get to the payment screen.


----------



## longhorns2

Dan1 said:


> Apologies if already asked / answered.
> 
> What percentage of total registrations are available during the early registration?
> 
> Thank you.




rumor has historically said 10% of each race.


----------



## UNCBear24

lhermiston said:


> Awesome! Did the $200 you mentioned cover the cost of the sketch?


Yes, the sketch was included.  The price was $217 including shipping.


----------



## Carrie24

longhorns2 said:


> It should work. I didn't register today but walked through as an AP holder who was buying a bib for a friend. I did not have a race for myself picked- just my pretend friend and it was letting me get to the payment screen.



Perfect thank you!  

Also - you're the source of a "whoa that's crazy" moment for me.  I was reading some of your rundisney blog posts last week and then went to log into Pinning Perfect and saw your testimonial on the home page. I think I actually said out loud "Hey wait a minute!  That's the same blog I was just reading!"


----------



## Sleepless Knight

UNCBear24 said:


> Yes, the sketch was included.  The price was $217 including shipping.


Which honestly is actually less than most of the 3rd party vendor shadow box options.  I want a shadow box for Dopey, but would love to do something different from my others and this idea becomes more and more appealing especially because I can customize it.


----------



## UNCBear24

Sleepless Knight said:


> Which honestly is actually less than most of the 3rd party vendor shadow box options.  I want a shadow box for Dopey, but would love to do something different from my others and this idea becomes more and more appealing especially because I can customize it.


You have all kinds of frame, mat and sketch options to choose from.  I enjoyed having my CM (at the time) daughter help me choose.


----------



## longhorns2

Carrie24 said:


> Perfect thank you!
> 
> Also - you're the source of a "whoa that's crazy" moment for me.  I was reading some of your rundisney blog posts last week and then went to log into Pinning Perfect and saw your testimonial on the home page. I think I actually said out loud "Hey wait a minute!  That's the same blog I was just reading!"



Haaa! That's pretty cool. It's a small world after all! 

Pinning Perfrct is a great course. Made a huge difference in my pinning game- I had a ton of growth thanks to that course.


----------



## bevcgg

I am in for Dopey! First full- very excited! 
Running an extra 1.4 on Wed to celebrate 50 miles for my 50th birthday.

Regarding the race retreat- I want to do it primarily for the early Expo entry so it is only worth One day. But which race? 
I know after photos/drinks/Everest my full time will be close to 6 hours. 
I will be following Galloway so my half time will be slower than normal likely 3 hours.
Any suggestions??


----------



## Bree

Has it been confirmed that there is early expo entry with race retreat?


----------



## John VN

Hello ALL, been away a LONGGGG time due to knee issues, (ortho says I'm ready for right knee replacement with high tibial osteotomy with left not too far behind   or could go for a BOGO  ) and once again it* IS COMMITMENT TIME* so registration for 8th Marathon in a row was completed last night. Looking forward to getting my *M&M McFlurry* next January to keep the streak going.

*McFlurry John*



bevcgg said:


> I am in for Dopey! First full- very excited!
> Running an extra 1.4 on Wed to celebrate 50 miles for my 50th birthday.............



A future   to you and *AWESOME!!!* for your goal

I forgot who jokingly mentioned on the 2015 Marathon Thread about a "Marathon Weekend Palindrome"  but being a Dopey Doer since 2011 when we had the "Unofficial Dopey" I fell for the..........

*Marathon Weekend Palindrome Challenge* ----- Disney's 5K(3.1) + 10K(6.2) + 13.1 +26.2 then my additional 13.1 (Monday morning at 3:30AM in Fort Wilderness before ME to Port Canaveral for Dream Cruise) + 10K(6.2) Tuesday morning at 4AM onboard the Dream + 5K(3.1) Wednesday's Inaugural Marathon Weekend Castaway Cay 5K = 71 miles then added an additional 9 before cruise end for 80 total.  A bit more than my 64.5 age.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Final registration update! I finally got ahold of someone useful on the phone from runDisney. She told me both charges are just pending and should be erased by tomorrow since they didn't actually go through. Only downside I have to go through the registration process again once it is cleared. She said the runDisney payment processing department had issues today with registration. So it seems the issues have been resolved hopefully...


Bummer, Did you never get the confirmation email then &  never really registered?   





Carrie24 said:


> This should work right?
> 
> I am registering both my dad and myself for Dopey on Thursday.  I plan to pay with gift cards.  Since $1000 is the max for one card, I can't cover the cost of both registrations and I can't pay with 2 cards since only one form of payment is allowed.
> 
> I plan to register myself first with gift card #1.  Then once that's complete, go back and register my dad with gift card #2.  Can you register a 2nd person on your account later/separately, or can you only sign up additional people at the same time you're doing your own.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!  I can make him an account if I need to, I'd just rather not


Yes, You'll be fine doing them as separate transactions under your account.


----------



## MapleGirl

I'm still on the fence about the half marathon. How long after registration opens does it historically take for the race to sell out?


----------



## cavepig

I think we'll sign up to volunteer at the 5k (unless I change my flight), so if anyone else is thinking of volunteering I looked it up, it opens Sept. 11 to sign up.


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> All right!  Big day for Disney planning here.
> 
> 1.  Registered myself and DD for MW
> 2.  Got flights booked on SW that will allow DATW for just $200 each!
> 
> Now I just need a resort reservation. Any idea when they’ll release discounts for the MW timeframe or will it be too close to the holidays still?  I’m hoping for something since it’s a little further out from the new year.



You should go ahead and book a room now and if / when a discount comes out, apply it to your reservation. Booking a room now, may save you money in the long run. Waiting could be a disaster as rooms fill up, you may not get the resort of you choice / price range. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Bummer, Did you never get the confirmation email then & never really registered?


Correct


----------



## Donna3271

cavepig said:


> 10k could very well sell out in a few hours, it's hard to know.  No more Disneyland races could influence registrations slightly too.  It's so hard to predict sellouts, but if you want it, I would be on when it opens just to be safe.



True....
2018 took longer to sell out, but if my memory serves me correct, the 10K sold out in an about hour in 2017. 5k was gone in about 35 minutes. You are 10000% correct.... no way to tell for sure.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Final registration update! I finally got ahold of someone useful on the phone from runDisney. She told me both charges are just pending and should be erased by tomorrow since they didn't actually go through. Only downside I have to go through the registration process again once it is cleared. She said the runDisney payment processing department had issues today with registration. So it seems the issues have been resolved hopefully...


Several of my friends with multiple charges received the same message - here's hoping they all drop off as "pending" quickly!



MapleGirl said:


> I'm still on the fence about the half marathon. How long after registration opens does it historically take for the race to sell out?


Normally, the half takes quite a while, and some years I don't think ever sold out. Impossible to say with certainty, of course, but you likely have some time.


----------



## JulieODC

Eek re: the 10k selling so fast! I’ll be in right at noon tomorrow.

If the 10k sells out, I supposed I’ll just have to do the half...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

RunDisney just called and stated they are fixing the registration.  Apparently this happened to a few people!


----------



## Chaitali

Ok, I've gotten my flight and hotel booked!  I'm coming in Saturday morning, leaving Wednesday evening, and staying at POFQ.  All that's left is to register for the marathon tomorrow.


----------



## kleph

Chaitali said:


> Ok, I've gotten my flight and hotel booked!  I'm coming in Saturday morning, leaving Wednesday evening, and staying at POFQ.  All that's left is to register for the marathon tomorrow.



honestly, i'm considering waiting a few days to do this given the issues some folks ran into yesterday. the marathon is not going to sell out on the first day but i expect the stampede to fill the 10K and 5K is going to be enormous. if the new system had glitches during the AP registrations, i have to expect the general registration will be far worse due to the larger number of entries involved.

but, yeah, i'm ready to get it done and confirmed.


----------



## MissLiss279

bevcgg said:


> I am in for Dopey! First full- very excited!
> Running an extra 1.4 on Wed to celebrate 50 miles for my 50th birthday.
> 
> Regarding the race retreat- I want to do it primarily for the early Expo entry so it is only worth One day. But which race?
> I know after photos/drinks/Everest my full time will be close to 6 hours.
> I will be following Galloway so my half time will be slower than normal likely 3 hours.
> Any suggestions??





Bree said:


> Has it been confirmed that there is early expo entry with race retreat?


Yeah... I don’t think Race Retreat is mentioned on the runDisney page currently. I was surprised people mentioned it showing up when they were registering. I don’t know that it will include early entry to the expo or not. Right now the runDisney page says the expo opens at 10 (for everyone) on Wednesday. So if Race Retreat does have early entry, it would be earlier than the past 2 years. Maybe they are going back to it just being the tent and no early entry??? Who knows...


----------



## Bree

MissLiss279 said:


> Yeah... I don’t think Race Retreat is mentioned on the runDisney page currently. I was surprised people mentioned it showing up when they were registering. I don’t know that it will include early entry to the expo or not. Right now the runDisney page says the expo opens at 10 (for everyone) on Wednesday. So if Race Retreat does have early entry, it would be earlier than the past 2 years. Maybe they are going back to it just being the tent and no early entry??? Who knows...



That’s exactly why I was wondering!  No mention of Race Reatreat or ChEAR Squad for Marathon weekend on the website, but available to purchase. I probably won’t hear back for a few days, but I emailed them and asked.


----------



## Chaitali

kleph said:


> honestly, i'm considering waiting a few days to do this given the issues some folks ran into yesterday. the marathon is not going to sell out on the first day but i expect the stampede to fill the 10K and 5K is going to be enormous. if the new system had glitches during the AP registrations, i have to expect the general registration will be far worse due to the larger number of entries involved.
> 
> but, yeah, i'm ready to get it done and confirmed.



That's a good point.  I was assuming it was all worked out after yesterday but the general sign up will be a bigger number.  I'm ready to get it done but it may be smarter to wait and see how it goes.  I'll have to think about that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> According to DB's #math, and assuming rounding would be to the nearest second, I would be predicted to have a 2:45 half.... I'm going to need to run a slightly faster 10K soon!  But there seem to be very few before the deadline and >5 within 30 minutes of my house a month after the cut-off
> But after minor panic (only part of which was rD's fault), I did register for the half!



I'd say give rD a few weeks for things to calm down and then email them your POT for the 10k and see what they say about the conversion.  Maybe you'll be just under.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd say give rD a few weeks for things to calm down and then email them your POT for the 10k and see what they say about the conversion.  Maybe you'll be just under.


I figure if it converts to 2:45 half, it is fine, but honestly I am confident I have more in me if I can find a race that (1) is not hills (2) is not a trail (3) is not pouring rain (4) is not outrageously hot.  Apparently I should have searched harder for this in a spring race as there are few 10Ks to be had.  I have my eye on a September race, but I need family buy in to spend half a weekend day on my own.  I would be furious to commit and then have it be a literal wash out, so I may sign up for two in September and decide the week before based on weather which to run.  Totally crazy or just a little crazy?


----------



## CDKG

Thoughts on runDisney’s new POT process... For those that didn’t register yesterday, when registering for a distance that requires POT (half or full marathon) registrants were asked to select from a drop down if their estimated finish time was above or below the POT requirement cutoff. I am not sure if those that said their estimated finish was slower than the cutoff were asked what that estimated time is... but for those of us who said our time was below the cutoff, we were required to put in the race name, location, date and a link for our POT results. They never asked what our anticipated finish time was. So, that leaves them one option. To verify our POT and seed us according to their estimated finish time. In the past, I felt like they were not forced to actually check all POTs. They could choose to just take registrants for their word and seed based on the participants estimated finish. With the current process, that will no longer be an option.

Overall, I think requiring POT and actually holding participants accountable to that POT is a good thing. Although it does put more work on TrackShack. I only wish that estimated finish time (or running calculator used) was viewable to us. And...maybe it will be. Verifying POT will take...well, time. Maybe our accounts will be updated after that process is complete with our official estimated finish time?


----------



## opusone

CDKG said:


> we were required to put in the race name, location, date and a link for our POT results. They never asked what our anticipated finish time was. So, that leaves them one option. To verify our POT and seed us according to their estimated finish time.



I just don't see 100% verification as realistic.  That means they would have to likely verify at least 10,000 POT links/results (and maybe more depending on what % of folks have a POT).  I'm not sure how automated they could make this given the various results websites along with name issues.  I really think they messed up (i.e. forgot/didn't think it through) by not having an input field for participants to manually put in their POT results (along with a link for spot verification).


----------



## SarahDisney

opusone said:


> I just don't see 100% verification as realistic. That means they would have to likely verify at least 10,000 POT links/results (and maybe more depending on what % of folks have a POT). I'm not sure how automated they could make this given the various results websites along with name issues. I really think they messed up (i.e. forgot/didn't think it through) by not having an input field for participants to manually put in their POT results (along with a link for spot verification).



Was there not a spot for manually inputting the results? I thought I saw one yesterday.


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> Was there not a spot for manually inputting the results? I thought I saw one yesterday.


Did you estimate you finish time as above or below the POT cutoff? I estimated my time as below the cutoff and was only asked about my POT race results.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> That’s exactly why I was wondering!  No mention of Race Reatreat or ChEAR Squad for Marathon weekend on the website, but available to purchase. I probably won’t hear back for a few days, but I emailed them and asked.


Honestly, I chose to get race retreat assuming no early entry to the expo privileges.  If it's included then great, but I decided to sign up for it based solely on being able to sit down before the half and full, thus preserving my legs as much as possible before the races.


----------



## camaker

CDKG said:


> Thoughts on runDisney’s new POT process... For those that didn’t register yesterday, when registering for a distance that requires POT (half or full marathon) registrants were asked to select from a drop down if their estimated finish time was above or below the POT requirement cutoff. I am not sure if those that said their estimated finish was slower than the cutoff were asked what that estimated time is... but for those of us who said our time was below the cutoff, we were required to put in the race name, location, date and a link for our POT results. They never asked what our anticipated finish time was. So, that leaves them one option. To verify our POT and seed us according to their estimated finish time. In the past, I felt like they were not forced to actually check all POTs. They could choose to just take registrants for their word and seed based on the participants estimated finish. With the current process, that will no longer be an option.
> 
> Overall, I think requiring POT and actually holding participants accountable to that POT is a good thing. Although it does put more work on TrackShack. I only wish that estimated finish time (or running calculator used) was viewable to us. And...maybe it will be. Verifying POT will take...well, time. Maybe our accounts will be updated after that process is complete with our official estimated finish time?





opusone said:


> I just don't see 100% verification as realistic.  That means they would have to likely verify at least 10,000 POT links/results (and maybe more depending on what % of folks have a POT).  I'm not sure how automated they could make this given the various results websites along with name issues.  I really think they messed up (i.e. forgot/didn't think it through) by not having an input field for participants to manually put in their POT results (along with a link for spot verification).





SarahDisney said:


> Was there not a spot for manually inputting the results? I thought I saw one yesterday.



I think this new approach is a step in the right direction if they implement it competently.  If they are going to use their own estimated finish time calculator anyway, there was no point in asking runners to input their own estimated finish times.  That led to people doing everything from inputting unadjusted pacing to estimated times generated by any number of online calculators, all just to have runDisney use their own estimates in the end.  By doing it this way, the system can easily take the PoT race finish time and distances entered and feed it into a calculator that will spit out runDisney's estimated finish times en masse.  There's no need for 100% auditing of the times entered, they can still spot check a random portion as they've always done.  It's simple for them, less effort on the runners' parts and should eliminate the uncertainty around multiple equivalency calculators.  Now let's see how it works in practice.


----------



## SarahDisney

CDKG said:


> Did you estimate you finish time as above or below the POT cutoff? I estimated my time as below the cutoff and was only asked about my POT race results.



Looking at it again, I see what you mean. I was confusing the place where you enter the time from your POT race with estimated finish time. (I didn't register yesterday, I just looked at the form, so I guess it was a little jumbled in my head).
That's a really easy conversion for them to do without having to manually check, though. When you submit the form, before they send it to their database, they can just check what distance your POT is and plug it into their converter. That can all be done automatically and they can still just spot check.
Or maybe they're actually checking everyone's POT. What do I know?


----------



## JeffW

SarahDisney said:


> Was there not a spot for manually inputting the results? I thought I saw one yesterday.


Here is a screen capture (actually, had to make it 2) that shows what happened if you selected the option below the cutoff


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the screen shot!  I agree with what others have said, this doesn't require manually checking all the POTs.  They can just set it up to automatically calculate the estimated finish time for the marathon.  They can still spot check the same percentage as before.  It just saves people the work of converting it themselves, which wasn't necessarily accurate anyway since we don't know what formula Run Disney was using.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I figure if it converts to 2:45 half, it is fine, but honestly I am confident I have more in me if I can find a race that (1) is not hills (2) is not a trail (3) is not pouring rain (4) is not outrageously hot.  Apparently I should have searched harder for this in a spring race as there are few 10Ks to be had.  I have my eye on a September race, but I need family buy in to spend half a weekend day on my own.  I would be furious to commit and then have it be a literal wash out, so I may sign up for two in September and decide the week before based on weather which to run.  Totally crazy or just a little crazy?



Just keep in mind that the difference between a 2:45 POT, and a 2:45-3:00 estimated finish (assuming this is the first drop down choice for non-POT submission) is probably going to be about 2000 people (or less than 10% of the field based on 2018 weekend) and 5 min in starting time (if measuring front of Corral E (5:59am start) vs front of Corral F (6:04am start)).  Again assuming rD doesn't change the corral system too much.  So I get the desire to have that submittable POT, but know that it will likely have a very small effect on race day if you submit an estimated finish of 2:45-3:00 vs just making it under the cutoff.  So keep that in mind when making decisions about reaching for another 10k race or two this Fall for this purpose.



CDKG said:


> Did you estimate you finish time as above or below the POT cutoff? I estimated my time as below the cutoff and was only asked about my POT race results.



If I'm understanding correctly, then I feel that's a good thing.

-Expected finish faster than 2:45 HM (requires POT).  Submit POT with time in input field.  Convert time using their calculator.  Sort from fastest to slowest.  Seed corrals.

This eliminates the possibility of an issue like I described a few days ago with a 1:30 HM POT, but estimated finish of 2:30 HM (60 min extra for characters and such).  You would have been seeded by the 2:30 HM.  Although, I'd venture to guess many of those people in a situation like this would have wanted to be in Corral A instead of Corral D/E.  Shorter lines for characters and other examples.  Not having the estimated finish for HM/M for those that submit POT eliminates this headache on their end.  Although, per earlier conversation, it does appear they've added estimated finish to 5k/10k for Dopey runners.

This also eliminates people saying well hey my POT may say 2:30, but now I'm prepared to run a 2:10.  But you corralled me in 2:30, I want a change to where I said I'd finish.  So place me with the 2:10s.

I'd be surprised if they verified more than a few of the POT submissions.  There were ~16546 POTs from the 2018 Marathon weekend (Dopey+Goofy+Marathon+HM).  Although having the "estimated finish" was a nice safe guard to find outliers, I feel like this should make the process simpler for them.  

-Expected finish slower than 2:45 HM (does not require POT).  Put estimated finish time from three choices.

What you choose will be your corral.  If you choose 2:45-3:00, then corral F.  If you choose 3:00-3:15, then corral G.  If you choose 3:15-3:30, then corral H.  Again simple.


----------



## CDKG

camaker said:


> I think this new approach is a step in the right direction if they implement it competently.  If they are going to use their own estimated finish time calculator anyway, there was no point in asking runners to input their own estimated finish times.  That led to people doing everything from inputting unadjusted pacing to estimated times generated by any number of online calculators, all just to have runDisney use their own estimates in the end.  By doing it this way, the system can easily take the PoT race finish time and distances entered and feed it into a calculator that will spit out runDisney's estimated finish times en masse.  There's no need for 100% auditing of the times entered, they can still spot check a random portion as they've always done.  It's simple for them, less effort on the runners' parts and should eliminate the uncertainty around multiple equivalency calculators.  Now let's see how it works in practice.


Now that you mention it, they did ask our finish time for our POT race. They could use a computer program to do all the conversions at once and still spot check.


----------



## kleph

CDKG said:


> Now that you mention it, they did ask our finish time for our POT race. They could use a computer program to do all the conversions at once and still spot check.



i'd be willing to bet they already have the POT for folks using prior disney races as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kleph said:


> i'd be willing to bet they already have the POT for folks using prior disney races as well.



Just a general statement.  But to be fair, just because they might have it on record, don't rely on that as a POT submission (although you might mean this as a double check method).  From time to time we see that come up from people post-corral release where they were surprised they were in the last corral when they've run prior rD races faster than the POT cutoff.  Triple check that the POT seems on point before that deadline comes up and rest easy from there.  I believe the Chicago marathon might be one of the races that actually does pull previous race results for corralling purposes (if desired).  But I've seen no indication rD does the same.


----------



## SarahDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> I believe the Chicago marathon might be one of the races that actually does pull previous race results for corralling purposes (if desired).



I'm not 100% sure, but I'm guessing NYC marathon does that too. For all of their other races (including the half), if you have a result from one of their other races in your account, they use that. I'd imagine they do the same thing for the marathon. But they probably show you that pace during registration (they do for shorter races, I'm guessing marathon they do too).

runDisney doesn't show your previous results in your account at all (as far as I know ... that wasn't in the massive data dump that they log to the console at least), so I don't know that they'd consult their previous results at all. Might be two separate databases that don't communicate with each other at all.


----------



## sylkai

So nervous about tomorrow's registration after reading the issues from yesterday. I'm planning to do it in chunks: the two 5ks first, then the 10k and the Dopey, and then the two halfs.

Hoping that minimizes the likelihood of something selling out while I'm dealing with the rest of it.


----------



## opusone

camaker said:


> the system can easily take the PoT race finish time and distances entered and feed it into a calculator that will spit out runDisney's estimated finish times en masse.





JeffW said:


> Here is a screen capture (actually, had to make it 2) that shows what happened if you selected the option below the cutoff
> 
> View attachment 337744
> View attachment 337745





CDKG said:


> Now that you mention it, they did ask our finish time for our POT race. They could use a computer program to do all the conversions at once and still spot check.



Oh, so they did have a place to manually enter the POT.  In that case, yes, they can do their own calculation and just spot check POT links.  That works.


----------



## PrincessV

CDKG said:


> I only wish that estimated finish time (or running calculator used) was viewable to us. And...maybe it will be. Verifying POT will take...well, time. Maybe our accounts will be updated after that process is complete with our official estimated finish time?


I'll second that wish! In rD/Track Shack's reply to my email asking about my specific PoT question, they added that they expected to make their calculation public in the future. That email was back around W&D registration, though...


----------



## cavepig

kleph said:


> i'd be willing to bet they already have the POT for folks using prior disney races as well.


No, they don't.  If you use a Disney Race you still have to put it in. They don't look anything up for you.


----------



## cavepig

Some of the issues probably have been worked out from yesterday.   A ton of people had seamless registrations as well.  

I know one thing I've seen people confused on elsewhere was registering yourself for 2 or more races and not being able to select 'myself' again.  Just leave it as the default 'Select' and don't pick anyone and then fill it all out for yourself for your next race(s) & you should be good.


----------



## rteetz

They still haven't cleared the pending charges from my account.


----------



## 1mena7

rteetz said:


> They still haven't cleared the pending charges from my account.



I believe it can take up to 72 hours, depending on your bank.


----------



## JeffW

One other item I'll note for people before tomorrow.  After filling out the information for a registration, there were two buttons.  One went on to the next step (purchasing merchandise) and the other allowed you to register another person.  After I entered my 9th registration, that button to add another person/race went away.  So there may be some type of cap at 9 entries per cart.  Of course, I had registration problems/errors, so maybe 9 doesn't even work


----------



## CDKG

sylkai said:


> So nervous about tomorrow's registration after reading the issues from yesterday. I'm planning to do it in chunks: the two 5ks first, then the 10k and the Dopey, and then the two halfs.
> 
> Hoping that minimizes the likelihood of something selling out while I'm dealing with the rest of it.


It sounds like you have a solid registration plan! Try to stay calm and don’t panic (it may sound silly, but we all know how easy it is to get caught up in all of this). I had zero problems with my registration yesterday. I wish all of you registering tomorrow good luck for a smooth process!


----------



## rteetz

1mena7 said:


> I believe it can take up to 72 hours, depending on your bank.


Yeah they told me it should be cleared up by the 19th.


----------



## Keels

There was also an option to create or join a team, but I wasn’t really sure what that was for.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Yeah they told me it should be cleared up by the 19th.


So you're not registered?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> So you're not registered?


Not yet...


----------



## JeffW

I got a call back today from runDisney.  For my registrations that didn't go through yesterday due to errors, they are asking me to try again tomorrow during normal registration.  If I get them, I'm done.  If I don't, I'm supposed to call them back and they'll guarantee me the spots.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> There was also an option to create or join a team, but I wasn’t really sure what that was for.


Where, on the registration form? I never saw that, that sounds really odd to have as an option.   Charity glitch popped up maybe, are those teams?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

If anyone wonders, for those who don't have a proof of time to meet the cutoff, while they ask you to submit your guess, they are apparently not attempting to verify that guess.  In other words, you put your estimated finishing time and that's it.  They don't require proof of your guess.  

In previous registrations, there was always a place for me to enter the race and date I was using for my proof of time.  

Honestly, I get requiring proof of time.  I should not be allowed in sub 5:30 corral just because I want the extra cushion.  I have not proven it.  I just don't like the honor system for corral placement in the latter corrals.  That can lead to all sorts of congestion back there.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Not yet...



Don't worry. Dopey won't sell out right away.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sleepless Knight said:


> If anyone wonders, for those who don't have a proof of time to meet the cutoff, while they ask you to submit your guess, they are apparently not attempting to verify that guess.  In other words, you put your estimated finishing time and that's it.  They don't require proof of your guess.
> 
> In previous registrations, there was always a place for me to enter the race and date I was using for my proof of time.
> 
> Honestly, I get requiring proof of time.  I should not be allowed in sub 5:30 corral just because I want the extra cushion.  I have not proven it.  I just don't like the honor system for corral placement in the latter corrals.  That can lead to all sorts of congestion back there.



I'm fairly positive, that if on prior registrations you chose an estimated finish time that did not require POT, then they never even looked at your POT.  So you could submit a 3:05 HM POT, and you'd be slotted just the same as anyone who chose the 3:00-3:15 HM estimated finish.  My justification for this guess is to look at the distribution of runners per corral and the first corral not requiring POT was a giant increase compared to most other corrals.  Both from people just not having a POT, and from runners who just chose the fastest possible non-POT estimate regardless of actual honest assessment of capabilities come race day.


----------



## traciruns

Sorry if this has already been answered but I have a question regarding charity information for the 2019 events. Last year, the runDisney page listed many charity options that you could link to to find out fundraising requirements and additional details. This year, they've only listed the Celebrated Charity (LLS). Anyone know if there is a complete list of other charities participating this time? Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

traciruns said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered but I have a question regarding charity information for the 2019 events. Last year, the runDisney page listed many charity options that you could link to to find out fundraising requirements and additional details. This year, they've only listed the Celebrated Charity (LLS). Anyone know if there is a complete list of other charities participating this time? Thanks!



Hmm ... they may post that information after general registration. But I'm guessing it'll be a lot of the same ones that are listed on the Wine & Dine page. If you have a favorite charity that's on the W&D list, go to their website and see if maybe they have info about Marathon Weekend on there.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> Just keep in mind that the difference between a 2:45 POT, and a 2:45-3:00 estimated finish (assuming this is the first drop down choice for non-POT submission) is probably going to be about 2000 people (or less than 10% of the field based on 2018 weekend) and 5 min in starting time (if measuring front of Corral E (5:59am start) vs front of Corral F (6:04am start)).  Again assuming rD doesn't change the corral system too much.  So I get the desire to have that submittable POT, but know that it will likely have a very small effect on race day if you submit an estimated finish of 2:45-3:00 vs just making it under the cutoff.  So keep that in mind when making decisions about reaching for another 10k race or two this Fall for this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly, then I feel that's a good thing.
> 
> -Expected finish faster than 2:45 HM (requires POT).  Submit POT with time in input field.  Convert time using their calculator.  Sort from fastest to slowest.  Seed corrals.
> 
> This eliminates the possibility of an issue like I described a few days ago with a 1:30 HM POT, but estimated finish of 2:30 HM (60 min extra for characters and such).  You would have been seeded by the 2:30 HM.  Although, I'd venture to guess many of those people in a situation like this would have wanted to be in Corral A instead of Corral D/E.  Shorter lines for characters and other examples.  Not having the estimated finish for HM/M for those that submit POT eliminates this headache on their end.  Although, per earlier conversation, it does appear they've added estimated finish to 5k/10k for Dopey runners.
> 
> This also eliminates people saying well hey my POT may say 2:30, but now I'm prepared to run a 2:10.  But you corralled me in 2:30, I want a change to where I said I'd finish.  So place me with the 2:10s.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they verified more than a few of the POT submissions.  There were ~16546 POTs from the 2018 Marathon weekend (Dopey+Goofy+Marathon+HM).  Although having the "estimated finish" was a nice safe guard to find outliers, I feel like this should make the process simpler for them.
> 
> -Expected finish slower than 2:45 HM (does not require POT).  Put estimated finish time from three choices.
> 
> What you choose will be your corral.  If you choose 2:45-3:00, then corral F.  If you choose 3:00-3:15, then corral G.  If you choose 3:15-3:30, then corral H.  Again simple.


While this is all true, they have switched to monster sized corrals for those past 2:40. IMO, if you will not have a POT faster than 2:40, you should always select 2:45. If you select 2:50 and it puts you just one corral further back, you will be behind more than 5,000 more people than was necessary.

Those corrals are huge. HUGE. I never want to be in one of them again.


----------



## petals

Just double checking I've got this right. Registration for 5k is tomorrow from 12 noon florida time, is that right?


----------



## UNCBear24

petals said:


> Just double checking I've got this right. Registration for 5k is tomorrow from 12 noon florida time, is that right?


Yes, noon eastern.


----------



## PCFriar80

petals said:


> Just double checking I've got this right. Registration for 5k is tomorrow from 12 noon florida time, is that right?


Yes.
*Registration for the 2019 Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend presented by Cigna opens on July 19, 2018 at noon ET/9 a.m. PT!*

Good luck to everyone registering tomorrow!  Be patient when entering you info, double-check your work and everything will fall in to place!

ETA:  @UNCBear24 beat me a nose and as Maxwell Smart would say:
"Missed it by that much"


----------



## petals

UNCBear24 said:


> Yes, noon eastern.


Cool. I'm in Ireland so that's 5pm for me plan on sitting on the computer because the 5k is the only one I can do as we fly home that day so if it sells out fast I'll cry if I don't get in to it


----------



## longhorns2

For the charity question, they made some huge changes to this program. 

Now all of them have some sort of room/ticket requirements like TAs have for the bibs; previously you didn't have to book a room or tickets with your charity of choice. And some might have different requirements (ex: LLS might have more leeway than a smaller charity since they are the BIG sponsors of Marathon weekend). This might be why they haven't updated the page yet- clarifying the wording or whatever?


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> While this is all true, they have switched to monster sized corrals for those past 2:40. IMO, if you will not have a POT faster than 2:40, you should always select 2:45. If you select 2:50 and it puts you just one corral further back, you will be behind more than 5,000 more people than was necessary.
> 
> Those corrals are huge. HUGE. I never want to be in one of them again.



Correct me if I'm wrong, on the current registration are there three choices for those who do not submit a POT for a HM in a drop-down choice?

-2:45-3:00
-3:00-3:15
-3:15-3:30

You only have three choices.  If that's still the case, then I'd guess those are corrals F, G and H.  Last year it was =2:45, 2:46-3:00, and 3:01-3:30 per the corral release, but I believe you could enter any estimated finish time last year (not a drop-down choice?).



True the corrals F, G, and H are quite a bit larger and being one corral off (choosing 3:00-3:15 vs 2:45-3:00) is a matter of ~4000 people and about 15% of the field.  Totally agree that being in the first corral of non-POT is a big difference than the 2nd non-POT corral.


----------



## jhoannam

How much is the registration fee, 6%? 
The price for the marathon is $199.28?


----------



## CDKG

jhoannam said:


> How much is the registration fee, 6%?
> The price for the marathon is $199.28?


The marathon was $200.40 after the processing fee.


----------



## jhoannam

CDKG said:


> The marathon was $200.40 after the processing fee.


Thank you!


----------



## Keels

Your options are 2:45 and under, which requires a PoT and over 2:45.


----------



## Princess KP

petals said:


> Cool. I'm in Ireland so that's 5pm for me plan on sitting on the computer because the 5k is the only one I can do as we fly home that day so if it sells out fast I'll cry if I don't get in to it


Good luck!!


----------



## EDS19

This will be my first time registering for a WDW race... I've done lots at Disneyland. My question is in the past year or two how fast has the half and the 5k sold out? I have family wanting to do both. Just wondering how challenging it will be to register. Thanks for the help... I feel a little out of it because I'm late to the game, but hopefully it will go smoothly. Thanks!


----------



## Keels

EDS19 said:


> This will be my first time registering for a WDW race... I've done lots at Disneyland. My question is in the past year or two how fast has the half and the 5k sold out? I have family wanting to do both. Just wondering how challenging it will be to register. Thanks for the help... I feel a little out of it because I'm late to the game, but hopefully it will go smoothly. Thanks!



5K will sell out within the hour, and the half will sell out within a couple of hours, usually before evening with rare exception.


----------



## SarahDisney

Good luck to everyone registering tomorrow!
I'm probably going to avoid the boards most of the day tomorrow so that I can focus on work (yesterday I didn't ... and I did not get so much done at work and ended up bringing work home), but I'm excited to come back here tomorrow night and find out what everyone is registered for!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Good luck to everyone registering tomorrow!
> I'm probably going to avoid the boards most of the day tomorrow so that I can focus on work (yesterday I didn't ... and I did not get so much done at work and ended up bringing work home), but I'm excited to come back here tomorrow night and find out what everyone is registered for!


Today I was out of the office doing stuff for most of the afternoon, which was probably the most work I've done all week. So I will be all up in the boards since I hit my (personal) quota of work for the week.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Good luck to everyone registering tomorrow!  I am going to hold off until after the doctor follow-up so I can have a clear picture of timeline.  If it looks doable I will register at that point, hopefully some options will still be available.  I am interested to see how different tomorrow is since registration is in July and not April. I wonder if races will fill faster?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, on the current registration are there three choices for those who do not submit a POT for a HM in a drop-down choice?
> 
> -2:45-3:00
> -3:00-3:15
> -3:15-3:30
> 
> You only have three choices.  If that's still the case, then I'd guess those are corrals F, G and H.  Last year it was =2:45, 2:46-3:00, and 3:01-3:30 per the corral release, but I believe you could enter any estimated finish time last year (not a drop-down choice?).
> 
> View attachment 337809
> 
> True the corrals F, G, and H are quite a bit larger and being one corral off (choosing 3:00-3:15 vs 2:45-3:00) is a matter of ~4000 people and about 25% of the field.  Totally agree that being in the first corral of non-POT is a big difference than the 2nd non-POT corral.


Because one member of our party could not submit a POT last year, we put her actual estimated finish time in the estimated window for all of us. That was 2:50. We were in the next to last corral. All of the 2:45 folks were in the two corrals ahead of us. If we had chosen 2:45, we would have been much, much better off. So, yes, 2:50 was still better than 3:30, but 2:45 would have been the smart play.

Assuming the corrals are the same this year, 2:45 is the way to go. If you are in the front of your corral, you will start the race at least 30-45 minutes before the last wave because the last 2 corrals are huge and release in so many waves.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Your options are 2:45 and under, which requires a PoT and over 2:45.


Last year one of the options was 2:45. Is that option gone? 2:45 did not require a POT last year (or any previous year).


----------



## PCFriar80

BuckeyeBama said:


> Last year one of the options was 2:45. Is that option gone? 2:45 did not require a POT last year (or any previous year).


Here are the options:


----------



## cavepig

jhoannam said:


> How much is the registration fee, 6%?
> The price for the marathon is $199.28?



6.6% Processing Fee

 (I know someone else gave you the total already but wanted to clarify on the fee)


----------



## cavepig

If you are registering today:

If you get to the review page and no payment button shows up, refresh. You will have to start over unfortunately, but at least you aren't kicked out. 

Make sure your auto fill isn't changing or filling in stuff differently than you want for various people.

Double & triple check you are entering you payment information correctly. 


May the every mile is magic be with you


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Ahh!! Today’s the day!!!! Happy Registration Day everyone!


----------



## cavepig

One other thing -

If you are doing multiple people, their registrations aren't going to magically show up in their account.  They won't get an email. Only the person who is doing them (the one logged in) will get the email and have all the races under their account.   That person will manage all the registrations.  It does not read your friends and family in MDE.

If you don't like that then do them separate. There is a way to claim it to yourself by emailing listed in the FAQs, but it would be easier just to do it separate from the get go if you don't want someone else managing your account.

So, when I go in I'm saying I okay everything if I edit my brother's registration.  He does not have it in his & he did not get an email.


----------



## kydisneyfans

cavepig said:


> If you are registering today:
> 
> If you get to the review page and no payment button shows up, refresh. You will have to start over unfortunately, but at least you aren't kicked out.
> 
> Make sure your auto fill isn't changing or filling in stuff differently than you want for various people.
> 
> Double & triple check you are entering you payment information correctly.
> 
> 
> May the every mile is magic be with you



I'll add if things do get screwed up, RunDisney will correct the issue, but it may take some time. The name issue we had were corrected yesterday after Tuesday's notification. The pending double charge went away and only our 2nd charge went through as of this morning.


----------



## Sakigt

Ran a random half marathon and pushed to hit under 2:30 and we made it at 2:29:35 and here all I had to do was 2:45


----------



## rteetz

Charges are off finally!


----------



## KSellers88

Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.


----------



## Sakigt

People: why do you run marathons?
Me: to take pictures with rare characters
People: .....


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.



If it is then I am even crazier as I plan on running one on December 15th, then January 13th.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Charges are off finally!







KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.



Not crazy. Tell your friend that she should register.



Sakigt said:


> People: why do you run marathons?
> Me: to take pictures with rare characters
> People: .....



Same.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> While this is all true, they have switched to monster sized corrals for those past 2:40. IMO, if you will not have a POT faster than 2:40, you should always select 2:45. If you select 2:50 and it puts you just one corral further back, you will be behind more than 5,000 more people than was necessary.
> 
> Those corrals are huge. HUGE.* I never want to be in one of them again.*


You and me both! I've spent way too much "quality" time in those gigantic corrals the past couple years - I darn-near cried tears of joy when rD/Track Shack told me my cruddy 10K time was good enough to _just_ squeak under the 2:45 threshold. I never used to mind being in a non-PoT corral, and that was preferable to racing for time, which I detest, but something about watching 6 waves of your own corral start before I did was incredibly draining.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Last year one of the options was 2:45. Is that option gone? 2:45 did not require a POT last year (or any previous year).


Gone. Only options are 2:45 and under with PoT, or over 2:45 with no PoT.



rteetz said:


> Charges are off finally!


HOORAY!!!!! So glad to see this!


----------



## roxymama

Sakigt said:


> Ran a random half marathon and pushed to hit under 2:30 and we made it at 2:29:35 and here all I had to do was 2:45



But you did 2:29:35...which on it's own is really exciting and awesome!!!  
I ran a 15k few years ago hoping for a number to get a certain corral at a disney half and later realized that the corral paces changed (which I knew could happen) and I didn't need to push so hard afterall.  But I'm still proud of that crazy push during that race.   



KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.



Yes.  But I also think running a regular marathon on its own is crazy.  So I'm the wrong person to ask.
Also I support people being crazy.

I need to go make sure all my account set up is correct now so I'm ready at 11 central.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Yes.  *But I also think running a regular marathon on its own is crazy.*  So I'm the wrong person to ask.
> Also I support people being crazy.



That's why you run it with three other races too


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Just keep in mind that the difference between a 2:45 POT, and a 2:45-3:00 estimated finish (assuming this is the first drop down choice for non-POT submission) is probably going to be about 2000 people (or less than 10% of the field based on 2018 weekend) and 5 min in starting time (if measuring front of Corral E (5:59am start) vs front of Corral F (6:04am start)).  Again assuming rD doesn't change the corral system too much.  So I get the desire to have that submittable POT, but know that it will likely have a very small effect on race day if you submit an estimated finish of 2:45-3:00 vs just making it under the cutoff.  So keep that in mind when making decisions about reaching for another 10k race or two this Fall for this purpose.
> 
> What you choose will be your corral.  If you choose 2:45-3:00, then corral F.  If you choose 3:00-3:15, then corral G.  If you choose 3:15-3:30, then corral H.  Again simple.





BuckeyeBama said:


> While this is all true, they have switched to monster sized corrals for those past 2:40. IMO, if you will not have a POT faster than 2:40, you should always select 2:45. If you select 2:50 and it puts you just one corral further back, you will be behind more than 5,000 more people than was necessary.
> 
> Those corrals are huge. HUGE. I never want to be in one of them again.





DopeyBadger said:


> True the corrals F, G, and H are quite a bit larger and being one corral off (choosing 3:00-3:15 vs 2:45-3:00) is a matter of ~4000 people and about 15% of the field.  Totally agree that being in the first corral of non-POT is a big difference than the 2nd non-POT corral.



I'm not sure I see the downside to trying for something slightly better.  It does seem better to be in a position where rD estimates me to do a 2:44HM and be in what the table shows to be a smaller corral than a 2:44:35 which may be huge and full of people who will likely have incorrectly corralled themselves (I think people are not great at this inadvertently or not) knowing that I am never going to fight to the front and thus will be all the way in the back.  I haven't decided what I will do to train for the half yet, but I imagine putting in a 6 mile run in September will not be terribly difficult, and if my current daily run pace is maintained I would safely be under the cut off based on all the maths.  Really, if I could find a 10K that fit with life and family this weekend I think it would be fine, my few timed races of the appropriate length were actually slower than my training runs of the same distance (I understand why).


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I'm not sure I see the downside to trying for something slightly better.  It does seem better to be in a position where rD estimates me to do a 2:44HM and be in what the table shows to be a smaller corral than a 2:44:35 which may be huge and full of people who will likely have incorrectly corralled themselves (I think people are not great at this inadvertently or not) knowing that I am never going to fight to the front and thus will be all the way in the back.  I haven't decided what I will do to train for the half yet, but I imagine putting in a 6 mile run in September will not be terribly difficult, and if my current daily run pace is maintained I would safely be under the cut off based on all the maths.  Really, if I could find a 10K that fit with life and family this weekend I think it would be fine, my few timed races of the appropriate length were actually slower than my training runs of the same distance (I understand why).


If it helps you at all, rD/Track Shack told me my 1:14:27 10K is good for a 2:44:00 half in their book. IDK what kind of crazy math they're using, but I'll take it, lol! 10,000 in one corral was the last straw for me.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Thanks to those for clarifying. So everyone without a POT is lumped into one bucket now? That seems crazy, and I will never run another rD race without a POT again if this is the case.


----------



## TheHamm

PrincessV said:


> If it helps you at all, rD/Track Shack told me my 1:14:27 10K is good for a 2:44:00 half in their book. IDK what kind of crazy math they're using, but I'll take it, lol! 10,000 in one corral was the last straw for me.



WOO HOO!  I'll stand next to you with my 1:14:21!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I'm not sure I see the downside to trying for something slightly better.  It does seem better to be in a position where rD estimates me to do a 2:44HM and be in what the table shows to be a smaller corral than a 2:44:35 which may be huge and full of people who will likely have incorrectly corralled themselves (I think people are not great at this inadvertently or not) knowing that I am never going to fight to the front and thus will be all the way in the back.  I haven't decided what I will do to train for the half yet, but I imagine putting in a 6 mile run in September will not be terribly difficult, and if my current daily run pace is maintained I would safely be under the cut off based on all the maths.  Really, if I could find a 10K that fit with life and family this weekend I think it would be fine, my few timed races of the appropriate length were actually slower than my training runs of the same distance (I understand why).



Agreed, and based on the way rD seems to be doing the registration this time around (which was not how I originally thought it was and thanks to others for correcting me there) I'd say definitely go for the POT submittable time.

Edit to add - NVM as it appears you've got that POT based on @PrincessV 's exchange!



BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks to those for clarifying. So everyone without a POT is lumped into one bucket now? That seems crazy, and I will never run another rD race without a POT again if this is the case.



Agreed!


----------



## TheHamm

BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks to those for clarifying. So everyone without a POT is lumped into one bucket now? That seems crazy, and I will never run another rD race without a POT again if this is the case.


I think everyone without a POT is left  in a bucket to self-seed themselves.  I am also not a fan.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> Thanks to those for clarifying. So everyone without a POT is lumped into one bucket now? That seems crazy, and I will never run another rD race without a POT again if this is the case.


Not exactly - technically, there are three spreads form which to choose for a time over 2:45 - there's a pic floating around in here somewhere, but I want to say 2:46-3:00, 3:01-3:15 and 3:16-3:30. But my expectation is that all (or most) of the folks who pick 2:46-3:00 will be in one gigantic corral.


----------



## JM735

Good luck to everyone registering today!!

I had annoyances with registration on Tuesday, but nothing like some others experienced.  Regardless, I'm officially signed up for Dopey.  Now I need to get back into a more consistent running routine/training plan...



rteetz said:


> Charges are off finally!



Good!  Does that mean you'll be joining the craziness at noon ET today?


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> If it helps you at all, rD/Track Shack told me my 1:14:27 10K is good for a 2:44:00 half in their book. IDK what kind of crazy math they're using, but I'll take it, lol! 10,000 in one corral was the last straw for me.



Interestingly, that puts it here.

 

Looks to be more like a 1.06 than a 1.08.  Seems they must be using some sort of other adjustment technique then.  Crazy math indeed!


----------



## rteetz

JM735 said:


> Good! Does that mean you'll be joining the craziness at noon ET today?


Yep


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.



Yes it's crazy, but I've done it several times with Rocket City and Goofy. They were even closer together than that: December 9th and January 3rd. Rocket City was a PR and the Disney marathon was a full 1.5 hours slower.

So if your 'friend' is willing to take it easy and possibly walk the second one, it's doable. I will say it burned me out for a month after that.

Now that I'm looking at my results, I see I also did marathons in 2014/2015 on:
Dec 13
Jan 08
Feb 14
Mar 22
So pretty much 4 in 4 months.

Those alternated PRs and fun runs.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> Seems they must be using some sort of other adjustment technique then.  Crazy math indeed!


Right? You know I'm hanging on to that email in case I need to go to Runner Relations, lol!


----------



## LSUlakes

So I submitted a half time of 2:40:01 when I registered yesterday for the full. What's the math on how they convert that to a full? I tried to understand @DopeyBadger screen shot above but have no clue whats going on. I have two potential 10 mile runs that I should be able to run in 1:30:00 or less. Two questions about that, one how much would that time improve my placement and secondly is the updating process similar to years past? Thanks for any help!


----------



## lhermiston

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Good luck to everyone with registration today. I hope everyone gets the races you want and only the credit card charges you intend.

Wish I was joining in the fun, but my sister signed me up for Dopey during the AP window. So now I get to manage my registration through someone else's account, since rD doesn't seem too keen to relocate my registration to my account. If I'd have known that I would have definitely told her I'd just wait the couple extra days since I'm not too worried about Dopey selling out very quickly this time around.


----------



## mankle30

Just an hour to go! Gotta get my wife and I into the 5k and me into the marathon! Dopey is just too much of a budget buster for me this year!


----------



## Princess KP

mankle30 said:


> Just an hour to go! Gotta get my wife and I into the 5k and me into the marathon! Dopey is just too much of a budget buster for me this year!


Good luck to you and everyone signing up today! 
I registered on Tuesday and cried when I saw the exchange rate.


----------



## leholcomb

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ahh!! Today’s the day!!!! Happy Registration Day everyone!


I feel sick. I'm so nervous!! I never saw myself registering for a  marathon....  here's to hoping it goes smoothly...


----------



## mankle30

Princess KP said:


> Good luck to you and everyone signing up today!
> I registered on Tuesday and cried when I saw the exchange rate.



Stupid Canadian dollar


----------



## leholcomb

Quick question: should I be under manage account to register at noon or on the rundisney page itself? I think this was mentioned a few pages back but i can't find it.


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> Quick question: should I be under manage account to register at noon or on the rundisney page itself? I think this was mentioned a few pages back but i can't find it.


I think it’s accessible through both but I think I would be on the runDisney page itself and just click the register now button.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I think it’s accessible through both but I think I would be on the runDisney page itself and just click the register now button.


On Tuesday, I was able to get in the queue about 10 minutes to noon and in shortly after 12.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

leholcomb said:


> here's to hoping it goes smoothly...



The registration or the marathon?


----------



## leholcomb

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The registration or the marathon?


BOTH!


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> The wait is killing me.



Same! I need a stiff drink.



leholcomb said:


> I feel sick. I'm so nervous!! I never saw myself registering for a  marathon....  here's to hoping it goes smoothly...



OMG I'm a ball of nerves just registering!!! Wonder what it'll be like actually waiting in the corral?!


----------



## SarahDisney

Simba's Girl said:


> Wonder what it'll be like actually waiting in the corral?!



Assuming you're in a corral with other DISers ... a party with awesome friends.
(I think ... I'm usually too asleep to enjoy the pre-race fun)


----------



## leholcomb

In the queue!!


----------



## FFigawi

Simba's Girl said:


> OMG I'm a ball of nerves just registering!!! Wonder what it'll be like actually waiting in the corral?!



Cold, windy, and way too early


----------



## a-mad

I think I just entered the queue....?

It had a register now and it opened up a new page that says "The Wait is Almost Over"... is that what ya'll are seeing?


----------



## roxymama

Ok, I have my rundisney account signed into.  i have a mydisneyexperience account (do I need to know that password...I'm already logged in)  
I have my race result link pulled up.   

That's all I need right to have "ready to go"?


----------



## kleph

a-mad said:


> I think I just entered the queue....?
> 
> It had a register now and it opened up a new page that says "The Wait is Almost Over"... is that what ya'll are seeing?



same


----------



## a-mad

kleph said:


> same



Yep, and it appears that the page continues to refresh every few seconds


----------



## mankle30

leholcomb said:


> In the queue!!



Are we in the queue if we get this screen?


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> I think I just entered the queue....?
> 
> It had a register now and it opened up a new page that says "The Wait is Almost Over"... is that what ya'll are seeing?



Yup.


----------



## leholcomb

mankle30 said:


> Are we in the queue if we get this screen?
> View attachment 337929


yep!


----------



## UNCBear24

Do you go to the Registration link or to the Manage Account link?


----------



## Sakigt

Should I register my friend for the 5k or just register myself first and not take any chances?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Sakigt said:


> Should I register my friend for the 5k or just register myself first and not take any chances?



What’s more important them or you running?


----------



## kleph

i had to get to it from the runDisney Walt Disney World Marathon page.


----------



## petals

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Sakigt

Disneyland_emily said:


> What’s more important them or you running?


Me getting Dopey is #1 but if the registering multiple people thing is ok I can take the chance


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ahh!! Today’s the day!!!! Happy Registration Day everyone!


AND ALSO HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUU!!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

AH! I totally forgot!! Happy birthday @run.minnie.miles!!!!!


----------



## leholcomb

Approximately a 20 min wait....


----------



## sylkai

Cry, my approximate wait time is 20 minutes.


----------



## lhermiston

In. Approximate wait, 20 minutes.


----------



## roxymama

Yep 20 min.


----------



## UNCBear24

sylkai said:


> Cry, my approximate wait time is 20 minutes.


Mine too!


----------



## Sakigt

20 minutes for me as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Charges are off finally!


YAY!!! Best news ever Panda!!!



KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.


DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> In. Approximate wait, 20 minutes.



Same.


----------



## a-mad

Same - 20 minutes... I wonder if that's the default.


----------



## ZellyB

At Disney now and in queue to register. Sitting on my patio at shades of green. Hoping to get me and DH into 10k and full.


----------



## Chaitali

Yep, I'm seeing the same 20 minutes and that's not changing as the time goes by either...


----------



## UNCBear24

I'm in for the marathon in addition to the 10k!!!


----------



## petals

I’ve got the same 20 minute wait. Is it better to ring them or do it online? I’m afraid the 5K will sell out quick and it’s the only one I can do


----------



## JulieODC

In for the 10k!!!

It said 20 min, but was faster than rha!


----------



## lcubed

same, 20 min...  (boo) lol


----------



## SarahDisney

petals said:


> I’ve got the same 20 minute wait. Is it better to ring them or do it online? I’m afraid the 5K will sell out quick and it’s the only one I can do



Online is the only way to do it - if you call, they'll tell you you have to register online. Hang in there, hopefully you'll get to registration soon!


----------



## camaker

KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.



I've got an ultra scheduled for Dec 15th followed by Goofy.  If it's crazy, there's apparently enough to go around.


----------



## cavepig

Don't panic, It self refreshes.  The 20 minutes is normal, you won't see a countdown.  You don't to call


----------



## lhermiston

Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.


----------



## petals

cavepig said:


> Don't panic, It self refreshes.  The 20 minutes is normal, you won't see a countdown.  You don't to call


I just got a the website is overloaded try again later message


----------



## cavepig

If you get this "
*This website is under heavy load (queue full)*
We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later."

Just wait and try again in a bit


----------



## leholcomb

It won't let me go past the first page!


----------



## Nessats

I got in, but there were two drop-down menus (for instance, to select the relationship of my emergency contact) and I was never able to pick anything.  Got booted from the site, then got the heavy load message above.


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.



same thing happened to me.  argh!


----------



## mankle30

I got a white page with saying the page couldn't be found or something, clicked refresh and got the 20 minutes wait again. Not sure if I'm still in the queue or not.


----------



## roxymama

I'm in but it won't let me pay...rrrrr


----------



## Amanda Moore

It will not go to the payment screen.


----------



## regul8ter18

registering now and got to payment part and site crashed.


----------



## jhoannam

I got that same error message after I submitted my payment (site overload), but then I noticed I had a new email and it was from runDisney. check your email before you try again!!!


----------



## Horse

lhermiston said:


> Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.


Same here. Locked up after credit card info went in. No email yet to confirm it went through.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> I'm in but it won't let me pay...rrrrr


No payment button?  YOu'll have refresh and start over.  If you submitted payment actually, then wait just in case it went through maybe, you would get an email.


----------



## kleph

got to the pay screen. hit enter. it gave me a "processing your registration" message. then this


----------



## ZellyB

cavepig said:


> If you get this "
> *This website is under heavy load (queue full)*
> We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later."
> 
> Just wait and try again in a bit



WHAT?  Not a glitch with a Disney website!   I got that one too. Twice now. . I'll just keep swimming. Sigh.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.



Same! I can wait. I have 2 Dopey's to register for so those shouldn't be gone today...

I have friends trying to get 10K so I hope theirs works out!


----------



## mankle30

I got this one:
*This website is under heavy load (queue full)*
We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later.


----------



## EDS19

The website locked up when after I hit pay. I haven't gotten the email yet... But my credit card did get charged so I think I'm in.


----------



## mankle30

Glad to know that the delay in registration was worth it so that they could get everything working seamlessly.


----------



## Sakigt

lhermiston said:


> Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.


Same.


----------



## Hollysmum

I had same error message and now it says The Wait is Almost Over but no approx wait time


----------



## petals

cavepig said:


> If you get this "
> *This website is under heavy load (queue full)*
> We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later."
> 
> Just wait and try again in a bit


That’s what I got and now still getting 20 minute wait. So sad because the 5K is the only one I can do and this is probably going to be our last trip to Florida


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wow, you guys are making ME nervous, and I'm not even registering this year.


----------



## kleph

EDS19 said:


> The website locked up when after I hit pay. I haven't gotten the email yet... But my credit card did get charged so I think I'm in.



same. i'm trying to log in to runDisney and see if it's listed under "my registrations." that's hung up too.


----------



## petals

kleph said:


> same. i'm trying to log in to runDisney and see if it's listed under "my registrations." that's hung up too.


It’s not there I already tried that


----------



## mankle30

Hollysmum said:


> I had same error message and now it says The Wait is Almost Over but no approx wait time



Same. No wait time.


----------



## mcbailey

Hollysmum said:


> I had same error message and now it says The Wait is Almost Over but no approx wait time


Same thing here!!

Did this happen on Tuesday with pre-registration?


----------



## sylkai

I'm at the point of hitting register and pay and ...hahaha. Sob.

I had a nightmare about doing this registration this morning too.


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> same. i'm trying to log in to runDisney and see if it's listed under "my registrations." that's hung up too.



Same.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hang in there, everyone! rD clearly did not properly load test the system, but hopefully things will calm down soon. When I registered for my first runDisney race both runDisney.com and active.com were intermittently crashing ... and I still got in. Just try to be patient.


----------



## JeffW

Same here (on my second round of trying after pre-registration errors on Tuesday).  Clicked "Register & Pay", Amex app says they either charged or pre-authorized, and then nothing     Going to be a miserable week at RunDisney Tech Support


----------



## roxymama

I've gotten all my payment info in and hit register and pay, but waiting for it to tell me it worked.  Screen is locked.  FUN!


----------



## sandam1

I'm  at register and pay and it froze. Do I wait? Any suggestions or tricks?


----------



## sylkai

sylkai said:


> I'm at the point of hitting register and pay and ...hahaha. Sob.
> 
> I had a nightmare about doing this registration this morning too.


Added bonus, my register and pay button is grayed out (nothing to click anymore) but I have no sign anything has gone through and if I hit back it'll all disappear so wheeee.


----------



## jhoannam

sandam1 said:


> I'm  at register and pay and it froze. Do I wait? Any suggestions or tricks?


check your email.


----------



## a-mad

I'm trying to register multiple people for the Dopey and I got me in ok, but it's not going through all of the steps for the other two.  Is anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> So I submitted a half time of 2:40:01 when I registered yesterday for the full. What's the math on how they convert that to a full? I tried to understand @DopeyBadger screen shot above but have no clue whats going on. I have two potential 10 mile runs that I should be able to run in 1:30:00 or less. Two questions about that, one how much would that time improve my placement and secondly is the updating process similar to years past? Thanks for any help!



Here's a conversion range for your 2:40:01 HM:

 

Math is: T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R

R = 1.06, 1.07, or 1.08 based on source.

This POT submission is slower than the 5:30 marathon equivalent.  So you may end up in a non-POT corral.

A conversion range for a 10 miler at 1:29:59 would be:

 

The 1:29:59 10 miler is a significant improvement over the 2:40 HM.

Based on 2018 corrals, you would move from Corral F/G to Corral A.  That's a swing of 17000 runners and about 78% of the field.


----------



## JB22

TheHamm said:


> I'm not sure I see the downside to trying for something slightly better.  It does seem better to be in a position where rD estimates me to do a 2:44HM and be in what the table shows to be a smaller corral than a 2:44:35 which may be huge and full of people who will likely have incorrectly corralled themselves (I think people are not great at this inadvertently or not) knowing that I am never going to fight to the front and thus will be all the way in the back.  I haven't decided what I will do to train for the half yet, but I imagine putting in a 6 mile run in September will not be terribly difficult, and if my current daily run pace is maintained I would safely be under the cut off based on all the maths.  Really, if I could find a 10K that fit with life and family this weekend I think it would be fine, my few timed races of the appropriate length were actually slower than my training runs of the same distance (I understand why).



Running a race to get PoT is crucial.  I made my buddy run a half last year for this purpose.  He didn't appreciate me in September when we were doing it, but once he saw the madness of the corrals he thanked me.

Getting to your corral early is also a good way to get better position if only solely for the purpose of not having to contend with that large portion of people for picture stops.

As a runner who can do a 45min 10k and usually runs these with my wife who is more like a 1:10 10k, the difference for pictures is huge.  Like rolling up to a stop and having 2-3 people or none versus like 50 or more people in front of you.


----------



## sylkai

a-mad said:


> I'm trying to register multiple people for the Dopey and I got me in ok, but it's not going through all of the steps for the other two.  Is anyone else seeing the same thing?


I only went through all the steps for the first race I registered someone for. I don't mind too much, I figure I can go back and deal with the rest of it later, but now I'm in "register and pay" hell so who knows.


----------



## kleph

OK. For those of you who registered, paid and it hung up. I kept the browser window open and periodically refreshed. I finally got a confirmation on that page. So don't close the page if you get to that point.

The charge has been approved by my credit card company but I have not received the registration confirmation from runDisney via email.

I also get this on my runDisney account now...


----------



## Princess_Nikki

mankle30 said:


> Glad to know that the delay in registration was worth it so that they could get everything working seamlessly.



Lol  I was just thinking the same thing! I definitely made a drastic error in waiting to get my annual pass for this year because I could’ve registered on Tuesday. I really just wanted to do the 10K so I’m just gonna keep trying eventually I’m sure will all get in but those sell out so quickly I’ll end up having to probably do it with a charity. 

 I could cry right now but once I get registered, or if I get registered, I’m headed to the bar for a drink.  Lol


----------



## mankle30

I'm starting to feel like when the page says "The Wait is Almost Over," that Mickey is lying to me.


----------



## HarborBlvd

I registered three people and on the checkout, it only has a registration fee for one person, and the other two say zero. Any suggestions?


----------



## Carrie24

Has anyone been successful paying with a gift card?  I'm still in the queue/error page cycle but now I'm afraid to even bother with a gift card if the payment screen is acting up. I don't want my gift card funds floating in the internet somewhere!


----------



## verleniahall

i was in the que and then was bumped out, then DH said that he wouldn't have enough PTO to go, so I didn't jump back in que


----------



## JeffW

kleph said:


> OK. For those of you who registered, paid and it hung up. I kept the browser window open and periodically refreshed. I finally got a confirmation on that page. So don't close the page if you get to that point.
> 
> The charge has been approved by my credit card company but I have not received the registration confirmation from runDisney via email.
> 
> I also get this on my runDisney account now...View attachment 337939



The big question is, leave the window open as is, or try refresh on it?  Wondering if it is waiting on a message back, or if it needs to try again


----------



## JB22

Rteetz, glad your issue got fixed.  My wife reg got fixed late yesterday so im good to go now too.

Good luck to all registering today!  this is such a fun experience!  Im not wishing for January to be here because its winter and winter sucks in NY... but I do look forward to this event


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Hang in there, everyone! rD clearly did not properly load test the system, but hopefully things will calm down soon. When I registered for my first runDisney race both runDisney.com and active.com were intermittently crashing ... and I still got in. Just try to be patient.


Testing?  What's that?


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh.  With all the problems, and the fact that I was on a screen with no time estimate any more and it's been 30 minutes, I'm giving up.  I'm registering for the marathon and I don't think it will fill up soon so I'm just going to wait until later and hopefully it will be a bit smoother.


----------



## Dave Wilkinson

I'm in the same boat as many here. Locked up on the last payment screen. BoA app says they've charged my credit card so I'm in limbo!
No email confirmation either.


----------



## baxter24

I was at the payment screen and was kicked off back to the wait is almost over page. And here I was thinking that everything was going really smoothly!


----------



## jhoannam

Carrie24 said:


> Has anyone been successful paying with a gift card?  I'm still in the queue/error page cycle but now I'm afraid to even bother with a gift card if the payment screen is acting up. I don't want my gift card funds floating in the internet somewhere!


I paid with a gift card, got the error message after - didn't close or refresh the page - and within a couple minutes had the confirmation email.


----------



## sylkai

JeffW said:


> The big question is, leave the window open as is, or try refresh on it?  Wondering if it is waiting on a message back, or if it needs to try again


I'm in the same boat. We've checked, have a pending transaction with runDisney for the right amount on the right card, so...


----------



## kleph

JeffW said:


> The big question is, leave the window open as is, or try refresh on it?  Wondering if it is waiting on a message back, or if it needs to try again



i hit refresh as well as the reload button when it appeared. i never closed it.


----------



## mankle30

Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?


----------



## lcubed

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?


I am..  still


----------



## Carrie24

jhoannam said:


> I paid with a gift card, got the error message after - didn't close or refresh the page - and within a couple minutes had the confirmation email.



Thanks!  I'll do it the same way then!


----------



## leholcomb

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?


Me. I have 3 browsers open with no movement on any of them.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> Testing?  What's that?



My job. Clearly runDisney needs to hire me.*

*I actually don't do load testing. But I'm on a project doing other automated testing right now, so I know all about all the testing involved in launching a new product


----------



## mcbailey

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?


Yes, I am


----------



## ZellyB

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?



Me. Sigh. 

We are planning on the 10k and marathon, so if we don't get into the 10k so be it. We will have plenty of time to register for the marathon


----------



## lhermiston

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?



I did, but then it switched to 20 minutes.


----------



## mankle30

Got the 20 minute approximate wait time again.


----------



## KattyBelle

Ugh, add me to the list for crying now. Got myself registered for the 10K w/ a GC, then logged back in w/ my sister’s info to register her. Got to the payment screen, put in GC #, clicked Register & Pay, then it froze.  It’s not showing up in her acct under Your Registrations, but the $ has been taken off the GC.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh now it gave me back approximate wait time of 20 minutes


----------



## Horse

mankle30 said:


> Is anyone else still getting just the "The Wait Is Almost Over" screen with no time attached to it?


Since the charge did not go through, I am trying again.  I had no time, but the "20 minutes" is showing now.


----------



## mcbailey

mankle30 said:


> Got the 20 minute approximate wait time again.


Ditto


----------



## JeffW

kleph said:


> i hit refresh as well as the reload button when it appeared. i never closed it.



And now it dropped me back to the "The Wait is Almost Over" screen.  Not a magical experience


----------



## lhermiston

So, my wife just checked the credit card and we’ve been charged, but no confirmation email. 

Safe to assume I’m in and the email will come later??


----------



## sylkai

So I have a pending transaction on the credit card, but my profile page doesn't show me registered for anything. So, do I register again or not...


----------



## Dave Wilkinson

i can get into the manage my account bit now but even though my card has been charged it says I'm not signed up for any events.
Hopefully it'll sort itself out.


----------



## rteetz

This wait has been much longer than 20 minutes...


----------



## lhermiston

KattyBelle said:


> Ugh, add me to the list for crying now. Got myself registered for the 10K w/ a GC, then logged back in w/ my sister’s info to register her. Got to the payment screen, put in GC #, clicked Register & Pay, then it froze.  It’s not showing up in her acct under Your Registrations, but the $ has been taken off the GC.



Where do I review my registrations?


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> So, my wife just checked the credit card and we’ve been charged, but no confirmation email.
> 
> Safe to assume I’m in and the email will come later??



Based on my experience Tuesday, I wouldn't count on it.  Those ended up being pre-authorizations on my card that were never confirmed when the registration didn't finalize.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> This wait has been much longer than 20 minutes...



Hard to believe they got the wait time wrong right?


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> So, my wife just checked the credit card and we’ve been charged, but no confirmation email.
> 
> Safe to assume I’m in and the email will come later??



i still haven't gotten the email but, because i left the registration page open and finally got the completion page, i now have a confirmation number. my status as registered also appears when i go to my account page on runDisney. you might try to get on there.


----------



## mankle30

Finally in, but i"m having trouble registering myself for multiple races.... or registering my wife as living in Canada!


----------



## leholcomb

I'm in for Marathon and Race Retreat. Now to try again for Castaway Cay... It wouldn't let me sign up for multiple races at once.


----------



## petals

Yay got in to the 5K  now can I go back and add the pins I skipped that bit in case it sold out on me


----------



## lhermiston

JeffW said:


> Based on my experience Tuesday, I wouldn't count on it.  Those ended up being pre-authorizations on my card that were never confirmed when the registration didn't finalize.



What did you end up doing?


----------



## KattyBelle

lhermiston said:


> Where do I review my registrations?



On the RunDisney page, in the upper right corner is “Manage Account”. You log in there to see your registrations.


----------



## ZellyB

Now approximate wait time is gone again. It's comical. Almost.


----------



## EDS19

Dave Wilkinson said:


> i can get into the manage my account bit now but even though my card has been charged it says I'm not signed up for any events.
> Hopefully it'll sort itself out.



I'm in the same boat. Hoping things went through.


----------



## lhermiston

KattyBelle said:


> On the RunDisney page, in the upper right corner is “Manage Account”. You log in there to see your registrations.



Found it. I’m not registered for any races. 

Try again?


----------



## mankle30

And..... it's not letting me advance beyond the Pre-Sale commemorative items page. It's Exit THROUGH the Gift Shop. Not "Keep everyone in the gift shop indefinitely"


----------



## roxymama

I hit register and pay but nothing.  So I am going to leave at noon and eat lunch.  Sigh.  Too much real work to get done today to do this.  Sigh.  Bah Humbug.  Grumble Mumble.  Hope the HM is still open after this is figured out.


----------



## mcbailey

KattyBelle said:


> On the RunDisney page, in the upper right corner is “Manage Account”. You log in there to see your registrations.


THANK YOU!!

I got all the way through payment and then nothing!!  but I am in the 10k on the rundisney site!  So screwy!


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> What did you end up doing?



I ended up with a couple of support tickets with Tech Support.  They called me back yesterday and told me to try again today.  If I didn't get through today, to call them back (I have lots of screen captures of the varying errors)


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> Found it. I’m not registered for any races.
> 
> Try again?



I registered yesterday. I don't have anything other than Wine & Dine listed as under my account, and it wasn't there before I did Goofy registration. However, I have the email confirming registration along with the credit card charge, and the email came really quick. 

I suppose that's a really long answer for I don't know if you should try again...


----------



## sandam1

So I opened another browser, got all the way through the wait and the registration process, hit ready to pay and got kicked back to the wait screen. Ugh!


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

I am in for the 10K and the Half!  

Wow that was more stressful than it needed to be.  

So both races are showing in my account, but I have not gotten confirmation e-mails yet.  I took screenshots just in case.  Is this happening for anyone else?


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> I hit register and pay but nothing.  So I am going to leave at noon and eat lunch.  Sigh.  Too much real work to get done today to do this.  Sigh.  Bah Humbug.  Grumble Mumble.  Hope the HM is still open after this is figured out.


Yeah not sure how much longer  going to wait. May just jettison the 10k. The half should stay open awhile.


----------



## lhermiston

JeffW said:


> I ended up with a couple of support tickets with Tech Support.  They called me back yesterday and told me to try again today.  If I didn't get through today, to call them back (I have lots of screen captures of the varying errors)



I didn’t screen shot anything. Grrr.


----------



## sylkai

I just want to get the 5k and 10k registrations done because I know those will sell out.

I've gone through entering all the information twice just to have the website fail somewhere on me, including one pending transaction already. No registration shows up in my account though.


----------



## mankle30

Ugh. I was able to register myself but not my wife. Back to the drawing board.

It's showing up as registered in "My Registrations" so that's positive, but it wouldn't let me register for multiple events on my own and it defaulted to US addresses despite living in Canada when I tried to register my wife.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m just signing up for Dopey, which isn’t going to sell out while I straighten out all of this credit card/registration garbage, right?


----------



## SarahDisney

btw ... if you see the charge on your card but don't have an email or registration, make sure you screenshot that charge. I don't know if it will help, but if you do end up having problems, you want to have as much info to show runDisney as possible.
This situation could end up being a huge nightmare for them. I really hope they're prepared to make it right for people who are having issues.


----------



## petals

How fast would the pin bundles normally sell out?


----------



## ZellyB

1 hour waiting and still haven't seen a glimpse of a registration screen.


----------



## lhermiston

Fun fact: most of us will finish our races faster than the time it took to register for them.


----------



## Horse

Second attempt at registering went through. Good luck all!


----------



## mcbailey

SarahDisney said:


> btw ... if you see the charge on your card but don't have an email or registration, make sure you screenshot that charge. I don't know if it will help, but if you do end up having problems, you want to have as much info to show runDisney as possible.
> This situation could end up being a huge nightmare for them. I really hope they're prepared to make it right for people who are having issues.


Thank you!  I have no confirmation, but my credit card charge is pending so I did a screen shot.  Great idea.......thank you!


----------



## sylkai

Newest fun: "We had a problem confirming your payment. Error Code: Message: FAILURE"

No way to enter another card without getting back into the queue. Pushing the button again does nothing. I have no e-mail from the CC company saying they would have declined the charge. No registration shows on my account.


----------



## Nessats

Am I correct that there were fewer issues, and much smoother registration, on Tuesday when it opened for APs? I was on jury duty and unable to do it on Tuesday.  Just seems like I've seen fewer complaints from Tuesday.


----------



## baxter24

It just let me back in then kicked me off once again before I could put my payment info in. 

Really missing the green running guy from active.com now....


----------



## ZellyB

Leave it to Disney IT to make Active registrations look like rock stars.


----------



## SarahDisney

Nessats said:


> Am I correct that there were fewer issues, and much smoother registration, on Tuesday when it opened for APs? I was on jury duty and unable to do it on Tuesday.  Just seems like I've seen fewer complaints from Tuesday.



I know @rteetz and @Keels both had issues on Tuesday. I think there were fewer issues because there were fewer people. I don't think the load issue came into play at all, but there were definitely payment issues.


----------



## a-mad

I was finally able to register for 3 Dopey's and 3 5K's.  I haven't received the emails yet but my cc's have been charged and I did receive the "Thank You for Registering" page with confirmation numbers, so I took pictures of them just to be safe.

A couple of times I had to cancel someone's registration because it wasn't taking me through all the steps.  I could cancel them without having to start the process all over again (I just hit "Register another person" again).

I'm happy I've finally registered!  After getting hotel, plane and ADR's (for 6 people) I have to admit I felt a bit nervous and under some pressure today.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## pluto377

Officially in for Dopey!  Took three tries, but I finally got the confirmation and it shows up in my events.  I didn't get an email though.


----------



## roxymama

I'M IN for the Half Marathon and now I can go eat food.


----------



## HarborBlvd

I’m in! Took a few tries, but I got the congrats you’re registered page.


----------



## mankle30

Success! Finally got all the registrations done. We'll both run the 5k and I'll do the marathon. Woot!


----------



## butiflfeet

If any of you are stuck on the "The wait is almost over" screen try changing browsers or going incognito in Chrome.  I've been on that screen for almost an hour now in a normal Chrome window but opened an incognito window all of 10 minutes ago and the incognito window is already through but the tab that's been open for almost an hour is still waiting.


----------



## sylkai

I have two confirmation numbers now but no e-mails yet. But the 5ks are in, now the 10k...


----------



## kleph

oh yeah. i forgot to mention, i'm in for goofy.


----------



## EDS19

a-mad said:


> I was finally able to register for 3 Dopey's and 3 5K's. I haven't received the emails yet but my cc's have been charged and I did receive the "Thank You for Registering" page with confirmation numbers, so I took pictures of them just to be safe.



If you go to the manage account page on runDisney does it show that you are registered?
My credit card has been charged but no email either and not change to the account page.


----------



## leholcomb

3 browsers, 7 (yes, 7) times entering my information and an hour plus later, I'm registered for Marathon, Race Retreat AND Castaway Cay. I'm exhausted....


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

My sister had issues with the payment the first time too. She finally ended up getting back in and got all the way through for the 10K. But she also hasn't gotten a confirmation email. The event shows up in her events and her credit card was charged, but she didn't think to write down the confirmation number. I would assume everything is fine and hopefully the email will come later once everything is not so flooded? She did take a screenshot of the event on her page.


----------



## leholcomb

leholcomb said:


> 3 browsers, 7 (yes, 7) times entering my information and an hour plus later, I'm registered for Marathon, Race Retreat AND Castaway Cay. I'm exhausted....


Oh, and I also do not have confirmation emails but they are showing up in my runDisney account.


----------



## lcubed

Second attempt and it finally let me pay.  Officially in for my cousin and I to do the 5K.  Fist 5K for both of us!!!!  So excited!


----------



## kleph

EDS19 said:


> If you go to the manage account page on runDisney does it show that you are registered?
> My credit card has been charged but no email either and not change to the account page.



yes. you will either see a splash page or the race listed on your dashboard.


----------



## mankle30

a-mad said:


> I was finally able to register for 3 Dopey's and 3 5K's.  I haven't received the emails yet but my cc's have been charged and I did receive the "Thank You for Registering" page with confirmation numbers, so I took pictures of them just to be safe.
> 
> A couple of times I had to cancel someone's registration because it wasn't taking me through all the steps.  I could cancel them without having to start the process all over again (I just hit "Register another person" again).
> 
> I'm happy I've finally registered!  After getting hotel, plane and ADR's (for 6 people) I have to admit I felt a bit nervous and under some pressure today.  Good luck everybody!



Congrats! I haven't received emails either but I'm sure it's because the system is slammed. Forgot to screen shot the first conf. number but I got the other 2. Both show up in Your Registrations in the RunDisney account page. 



butiflfeet said:


> If any of you are stuck on the "The wait is almost over" screen try changing browsers or going incognito in Chrome.  I've been on that screen for almost an hour now in a normal Chrome window but opened an incognito window all of 10 minutes ago and the incognito window is already through but the tab that's been open for almost an hour is still waiting.



Absolutely! I got in way faster by changing browsers (from Chrome to Firefox) than I did by clicking the "Register Now" button on the same Chrome browser. I highly recommend this if you get kicked back to the beginning of the queue in one browser.


----------



## Sakigt

I’m in for Dopey, my friend 5k and 10k and my husband for the Goofy. Yesssss


----------



## lhermiston

“We had a problem confirming your payment. Error Code: Message: FAILURE”

Anyone else get this?


----------



## LdyStormy76

petals said:


> How fast would the pin bundles normally sell out?



Not any time soon, if at all.  They will eventually, much closer to race date, close the ability to purchase.


----------



## kleph

and now the confirmation email has arrived. took not quite an hour.


----------



## UNCBear24

I just checked and all races are still open.


----------



## baxter24

Finally made it all through! Third time was a charm. Officially registered for Goofy!


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> “We had a problem confirming your payment. Error Code: Message: FAILURE”
> 
> Anyone else get this?



Yes. You have to start all over.


----------



## JeffW

Success on 2 10k entries.  3 failures on 5k entries so far with differing errors each time.  I want a refund of my processing fees since they obviously can't process anything today...


----------



## Carrie24

lhermiston said:


> “We had a problem confirming your payment. Error Code: Message: FAILURE”
> 
> Anyone else get this?





ZellyB said:


> Yes. You have to start all over.



It also may have charged you anyways.  I got that error using a gift card and then again with my CC.  The gift card was not charged, but I got a text from my CC saying I was charged even with that error.  Might be one of those phantom charges that disappear after pending.

At this point, I've been charged one Dopey's worth of registration to a gift card and another Dopey's worth to my Visa (I am trying to sign up 2 people!).  But no confirmation emails, no confirmation numbers, and it's not in my account.

Soooo...I guess I'll wait.


----------



## sylkai

I have 4 of 6 done for marathon weekend, and then I'll tackle the Castaway Cay ones.

None of these show up under my profile, for what it is worth, but I have confirmation numbers and e-mails so I'll sort out the rest of that later.


----------



## Dis5150

Ok, I'm sure I missed this somewhere in all the posts but what is the required half marathon POT time for an under 5:30 marathon selection? I am not registering today, just want to make sure I have all my info ready when I do. Congrats to all of you who got in today!


----------



## lhermiston

Now I can’t even get to the point to put in my credit card information...

This took 10 minutes in 2016.


----------



## Chaitali

Ok, I left and got lunch so I wasn't so cranky.  I came back and saw more people had been able to get in and register so I tried again.  I was only in the queue for a couple minutes, and then was able to register pretty painlessly for the marathon.  I got the confirmation email right away.  I checked and the registration information is also showing in my account.  So hopefully things will be smoother for people now.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## sandam1

The absurdity of the whole situation is that it took less time for my mother to have her knee replaced than trying to register for this race. After fighting with it on my tablet since noon, I went into work to try it on a desktop. I'm getting to the review page and then there is no *&%^% button available to move forward.


----------



## TheHamm

JB22 said:


> Running a race to get PoT is crucial.  I made my buddy run a half last year for this purpose.  He didn't appreciate me in September when we were doing it, but once he saw the madness of the corrals he thanked me.
> 
> Getting to your corral early is also a good way to get better position if only solely for the purpose of not having to contend with that large portion of people for picture stops.
> 
> As a runner who can do a 45min 10k and usually runs these with my wife who is more like a 1:10 10k, the difference for pictures is huge.  Like rolling up to a stop and having 2-3 people or none versus like 50 or more people in front of you.



I think I have a time to get me out of the no POT corrals, so I am pretty happy about that.  I really have no concept of what kind of improvement I could make for a fall race, so I don't know that I will count on anything beyond 'not in the back.'


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> Now I can’t even get to the point to put in my credit card information...
> 
> This took 10 minutes in 2016.



Ditto. I was an idiot and registered us for the 10k and thought I'd go back in and do the marathon. 4 times now of getting to the pay screen. 1 time payment FAILURE and 3 times no option to pay. Sigh.


----------



## Sakigt

Ugh. So my card got charged for the 5k but it isn’t showing up in the profile


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> Ditto. I was an idiot and registered us for the 10k and thought I'd go back in and do the marathon. 4 times now of getting to the pay screen. 1 time payment FAILURE and 3 times no option to pay. Sigh.



Did you get charged for the “payment FAILURE?” I don’t want to charge my card every time this happens.


----------



## mankle30

TheHamm said:


> I think I have a time to get me out of the no POT corrals, so I am pretty happy about that.  I really have no concept of what kind of improvement I could make for a fall race, so I don't know that I will count on anything beyond 'not in the back.'



I was able to use my 2017 WDW Marathon time. It's just over a minute below the 5:30 cutoff but it's something. Will run a half-marathon on September 30 to hopefully improve that placement though!


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Math is: T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R



Maybe its the lack of sleep I've had this week, but can you tell me what these variables are? Assuming t2 is projected time, t1 is converted race time maybe, No idea on d2/di and is that taking the square root... The R? I'm feeling like @Keels with the math today. Thanks for the help and once I learn this formula I can stop asking you this question over and over again. Also, don't you find it odd that a 1:30:00 10 miler equates to a 3:3x:00 marathon. Thats a 9 minute mile for the 10 miler and a 8:30 mile for the marathon... I would anticipate that they would figure your pace would slow down for a longer race. Again, maybe my math is off... 4 hours or less of sleep since Friday is catching up with me.


----------



## Keels

If it doesn’t show up in your profile, you aren’t registered despite pending charges on your card.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> If it doesn’t show up in your profile, you aren’t registered despite pending charges on your card.



Cool trick, runDisney.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> If it doesn’t show up in your profile, you aren’t registered despite pending charges on your card.


I do want to say that when you check your profile, be sure you are looking at "Your Registrations" tab because when I signed up Tuesday it wasn't showing up on my Dashboard itself, but it was on my registrations. Then it came up on my dashboard later.

I am sorry you all are having so many problems. Get it together runDisney!


----------



## CDKG

Race Retreat info has been added to the website. Early entrance to the Expo is NOT included, but the usual race day amenities are all there.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> Did you get charged for the “payment FAILURE?” I don’t want to charge my card every time this happens.


I didn't check yet. If they double charge me they WILL credit it. What a cluster. 

Finally got it to go through so we are officially registered now for 10k and full. Geez. 2 hours.


----------



## mtnmjd

Finally in for my first Dopey! Wow, that was painful. It took longer to sign up than it will for me to run the 10k.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Maybe its the lack of sleep I've had this week, but can you tell me what these variables are? Assuming t2 is projected time, t1 is converted race time maybe, No idea on d2/di and is that taking the square root... The R? I'm feeling like @Keels with the math today. Thanks for the help and once I learn this formula I can stop asking you this question over and over again. Also, don't you find it odd that a 1:30:00 10 miler equates to a 3:3x:00 marathon. Thats a 9 minute mile for the 10 miler and a 8:30 mile for the marathon... I would anticipate that they would figure your pace would slow down for a longer race. Again, maybe my math is off... 4 hours or less of sleep since Friday is catching up with me.



i believe D2 and D1 correspond to the distances of the two races being evaluated.


----------



## sandam1

Victory is MINE!!! It only took an hour and 55 minutes to register!!! Woo-hoo! Go Disney!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's a conversion range for your 2:40:01 HM:
> 
> View attachment 337931
> 
> Math is: T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R
> 
> R = 1.06, 1.07, or 1.08 based on source.
> 
> This POT submission is slower than the 5:30 marathon equivalent.  So you may end up in a non-POT corral.
> 
> A conversion range for a 10 miler at 1:29:59 would be:
> 
> View attachment 337935
> 
> The 1:29:59 10 miler is a significant improvement over the 2:40 HM.
> 
> Based on 2018 corrals, you would move from Corral F/G to Corral A.  That's a swing of 17000 runners and about 78% of the field.
> 
> View attachment 337937
> 
> View attachment 337938



Apologies as there was an error in the original calculation.



This is the Marathon equivalent for a 1:30 10 miler.

In and around Corral C, instead of Corral F/G.



LSUlakes said:


> Maybe its the lack of sleep I've had this week, but can you tell me what these variables are? Assuming t2 is projected time, t1 is converted race time maybe, No idea on d2/di and is that taking the square root... The R? I'm feeling like @Keels with the math today. Thanks for the help and once I learn this formula I can stop asking you this question over and over again. Also, don't you find it odd that a 1:30:00 10 miler equates to a 3:3x:00 marathon. Thats a 9 minute mile for the 10 miler and a 8:30 mile for the marathon... I would anticipate that they would figure your pace would slow down for a longer race. Again, maybe my math is off... 4 hours or less of sleep since Friday is catching up with me.



Yep, bad math as I had the cells locked onto another formula.  See above.

Math is: T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R

R = 1.06, 1.07, or 1.08 based on source.

T2 = Time of race #2
T1 = Time of race #1
D2 = Distance of race #2
D1 = Distance of race #1
R = a value that is manipulated to display the relationship between the time and distance.  While distance is linear (D2/D1) like M/HM = 2, the ability to run the race is not linear (no one doubles their HM time to make their M time).  The R was found to be a good pattern as to how much a person would slow when increasing the distance.  Rigel initially placed this value at 1.06.  McMillan uses 1.07.  Based on limited data, it appears rD is closer to 1.08.

Example -

2:40 HM to a M conversion

Marathon Time = HM Time * (Marathon Distance / HM Distance)^1.06

Marathon Time = 2:40 * (2)^1.06

Marathon Time = 2:40 * 2.08

Marathon Time = 5:33:35


----------



## rteetz

I’m a sucker yes... Dopey year 3 here I come...


----------



## sylkai

Keels said:


> If it doesn’t show up in your profile, you aren’t registered despite pending charges on your card.


I have confirmation numbers, pages (printed as PDFs), and e-mails.

But it's still not in my profile.

That said, they're all done now. And I figure I can sort out the profile thing later when they are not slammed, because I have all the info to prove that I am in.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I know @rteetz and @Keels both had issues on Tuesday. I think there were fewer issues because there were fewer people. I don't think the load issue came into play at all, but there were definitely payment issues.


And for some reason I still have Disney my money...


----------



## sylkai

Props to the travel agent who sent me a reminder that pre-reg for Princess is closing during the middle of all this mess. Excellent marketing timing.


----------



## JeffW

I finally reverted to 1 registration at a time, because I was sick of typing in 5 entries at a time and having them rejected.  I'm having more success now.  5 total registrations down, 2 to go


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KSellers88 said:


> Is it crazy to run a marathon on December 8th and then run one on January 13th just for fun and picture stops?? Asking for a friend...LOL.


I'm in the camp that figures running a marathon is crazy enough yet here I am in for Dopey.  



leholcomb said:


> I feel sick. I'm so nervous!! I never saw myself registering for a  marathon....  here's to hoping it goes smoothly...


Even a year ago I was reasonably sure I would never run a marathon.  



Simba's Girl said:


> OMG I'm a ball of nerves just registering!!! Wonder what it'll be like actually waiting in the corral?!


Just don't let your excitement get the best of you.  Hopefully I do not repeat the mistake I made in my first half in my first full.  



SarahDisney said:


> Assuming you're in a corral with other DISers ... a party with awesome friends.
> (I think ... I'm usually too asleep to enjoy the pre-race fun)


"Sleep!  That's where I'm a viking!"  Ralph Wiggum on The Simpsons.  Seriously though what is this sleep you speak of with runDisney?  



FFigawi said:


> Cold, windy, and way too early


That was my justification for race retreat.  At least I'll only be dealing with way too early.  Well that and I hope race retreat preserves my legs somewhat.  



lhermiston said:


> Welp, made it in. Filled everything out. Clicked pay and it locked up on me. Hit refresh, now I’m totally locked out.


Same thing happened to my sister.  In her case a couple minutes later she got in.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wow, you guys are making ME nervous, and I'm not even registering this year.


Plenty of time to change that.  



lhermiston said:


> Fun fact: most of us will finish our races faster than the time it took to register for them.


Even me and I usually hang out with the balloon ladies at the end of WDW races.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I’m a sucker yes... Dopey year 3 here I come...


YESSSSSS.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Two hours later...sure my account has been dinged incorrectly twice...one registered on checking, two on a gift card. ALL individually. ALL registered.

Holy CLUSTER batman!!!

BUT....

I'm running a FREAKING MARATHON!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> Seriously though what is this sleep you speak of with runDisney?



That's the thing that happens in between when I leave the parks at midnight and when the first corral fireworks go off at 5:30.


----------



## lhermiston

Waiting to see if my credit card has been dinged 1,000 times before giving it another shot. 

Drinking heavily tonight in order to forget this whole process.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Waiting to see if my credit card has been dinged 1,000 times before giving it another shot.
> 
> Drinking heavily tonight in order to forget this whole process.


That was me on Tuesday...


----------



## petals

LdyStormy76 said:


> Not any time soon, if at all.  They will eventually, much closer to race date, close the ability to purchase.


Will you be able to buy them individually at the expo?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> That was me on Tuesday...



The credit card ... or the drinking?


----------



## JeffW

One thing (I'm not sure if it was one of my problems or not).  I was hopping between browsers, and when using Microsoft Edge, it tried to disable Flash on one of the pages during registration. I forced Flash on just to make sure (why in the world is Disney using Flash on a new system!!!!!)


----------



## EDS19

That was WAY TOO Stressful. Even though my Credit Card was charged for the right price like 10 minutes after it opened up that never went through on the runDisney website or my profile and so I had to re-try endless times to get registered. Finally got through again and now its all showing up and I've received the emails.
If anyone is still trying don't give up.


----------



## Carrie24

lhermiston said:


> Waiting to see if my credit card has been dinged 1,000 times before giving it another shot.
> 
> Drinking heavily tonight in order to forget this whole process.



After the multiple "Failure" messages, I was able to get one to go through.  Now waiting in the queue again for #2.  I'm worried my CC is going to reject it for fraud reasons - too many attempts at the same online purchase for a high dollar amount relative to my usual spending on that card.

Good luck!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The credit card ... or the drinking?


All the above


----------



## PrincessV

Good grief, what a mess this seems to be! Who could've imagined Disney would have IT issues?!




Early registration wasn't what I'd call easy, but at least I was able to get it done relatively quickly. Unreal. So do we know if anything's sold out yet? I don't want to gunk up the system by trying to go in to look...


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Ok, I'm sure I missed this somewhere in all the posts but what is the required half marathon POT time for an under 5:30 marathon selection? I am not registering today, just want to make sure I have all my info ready when I do. Congrats to all of you who got in today!



Nothing definitive, but this is what I came up with based on 2018:



To be in corral E (the last POT submitted corral), you would need a 10 mile time between 1:56:36 - 1:58:52 based on the conversion used.  You would need a 2:36:06 - 2:38:17 HM based on the conversion used for a 5:30 M.  I believe runDisney is on the faster side of the conversions necessary (so the 1:56:36 10 mile and 2:36:06 HM) to hit that 5:30 Marathon conversion.

Also, I played around with the registration.  I was able to confirm, that if you choose a non-POT estimated finish (Over 5:30 or Over 2:45), then you are asked for an anticipated finish from a drop-down menu choice.  Those three choices are very likely going to represent the last three corrals.  If you choose the 1st of those choices, you will be in the 1st non-POT corral (Corral F as seen above).  If you choose the 3rd of those choices (like 3:16-3:30), you will be in the last corral overall (Corral H as seen above).


----------



## sylkai

I don't know how I did it but I managed to hit the right button somewhere and now I can see them all in the account and holy **** I am running Dopey and my whole family is getting to do part of it with me.

I got to register 8 races individually.

I can run a half marathon in the time it took me to do this registration, runDisney.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> That's the thing that happens in between when I leave the parks at midnight and when the first corral fireworks go off at 5:30.


Preeeeeeeettyyyyy much. *She types, as she is yawning at work after sleeping for 6.5 hours, and only running 5 miles this morning*



lhermiston said:


> Waiting to see if my credit card has been dinged 1,000 times before giving it another shot.
> 
> Drinking heavily tonight in order to forget this whole process.


Guess I'll have a margarita tonight for you, too. Like I did for @rteetz on Tuesday.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

UNCBear24 said:


> I just checked and all races are still open.



Where do you check to see if the races are still open?


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Preeeeeeeettyyyyy much. *She types, as she is yawning at work after sleeping for 6.5 hours, and only running 5 miles this morning*
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have a margarita tonight for you, too. Like I did for @rteetz on Tuesday.



Make it a double.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> Nothing definitive, but this is what I came up with based on 2018:
> 
> View attachment 337949
> 
> To be in corral E (the last POT submitted corral), you would need a 10 mile time between 1:56:36 - 1:58:52 based on the conversion used.  You would need a 2:36:06 - 2:38:17 HM based on the conversion used for a 5:30 M.  I believe runDisney is on the faster side of the conversions necessary (so the 1:56:36 10 mile and 2:36:06 HM) to hit that 5:30 Marathon conversion.
> 
> Also, I played around with the registration.  I was able to confirm, that if you choose a non-POT estimated finish (Over 5:30 or Over 2:45), then you are asked for an anticipated finish from a drop-down menu choice.  Those three choices are very likely going to represent the last three corrals.  If you choose the 1st of those choices, you will be in the 1st non-POT corral (Corral F as seen above).  If you choose the 3rd of those choices (like 3:16-3:30), you will be in the last corral overall (Corral H as seen above).
> 
> View attachment 337950 View attachment 337951



Okay, thanks! I have a 2:34:35 half time so I should be good to go for a 5:30 or under selection!


----------



## stitchfan18

I haven’t done marathon weekend in probably 5 years. Is it worth the headache registering today just to register for the marathon? I can’t remember what order these races usually sell out in. I’m in “line” now, but not sure how long this will take...


----------



## JeffW

Things were going well for a while, I was only waiting about 2-3 minutes on each re-login to add another registration.  Then 20 minutes ago, I started cycling endlessly on the "The Wait is Almost Over" page again...


----------



## rteetz

stitchfan18 said:


> I haven’t done marathon weekend in probably 5 years. Is it worth the headache registering today just to register for the marathon? I can’t remember what order these races usually sell out in. I’m in “line” now, but not sure how long this will take...


Marathon usually takes months to sell out.


----------



## UNCBear24

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Where do you check to see if the races are still open?


Just went back in like I was going to register for another race.


----------



## lahobbs4

2 Dopeys at my house this year!! 

That took a long time. I don't even know what information I was typing in towards the end because my head hurt. So I will have some updating to do but that's not happening for a few days. This girl needs a break from runDisney for a bit!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> All the above



Way to get in DATW practice


----------



## stitchfan18

rteetz said:


> Marathon usually takes months to sell out.


Thanks, that’s what I thought, but didn’t want to miss out if I give up for the day.


----------



## LdyStormy76

petals said:


> Will you be able to buy them individually at the expo?



Do not count on it. The pin bundles last year included a pin replica of the race medal and a pin of the race logo. I did not see either of those at the expo, despite having early access.  This year the bundle also includes the ‘I Did It’ pin for the race and it was not until I went back to the expo Friday afternoon that I saw those.

If you want the pins, order them in the next few months. This way you can pick them up on Wednesday and not be disappointed when the race pin you - or your kids - want is no where to be found.  There will be other stuff available for purchase at the expo (race specific shirts, jackets and hats) and lots of running vendors.  Should anyone in your family have ‘I want this’ shopping syndrome make sure purchasing expectations are clear before you get there.

The first day of expo is a zoo, so bring your patience.


----------



## sylkai

JeffW said:


> I finally reverted to 1 registration at a time, because I was sick of typing in 5 entries at a time and having them rejected.  I'm having more success now.  5 total registrations down, 2 to go


That's what I ended up doing.

My sisters moved in with me because I got tired of typing in all the addresses multiple times.


----------



## JeffW

9 registrations, 5 hours across 3 days and 4 conversations with Tech Support, I'm finally done.  Seriously, I don't know if I've ever fought that hard to give a company my money.  If only it wasn't lunchtime...


----------



## UNCBear24

FYI - just checked again and all races are still open.


----------



## SarahDisney

Random question - does anyone have an email address for runDisney/Disney IT? Was talking to one of my coworkers and we're very uncomfortable with something that's being done on the website and I wanted to contact runDisney and make them aware of the fact that it should be corrected.

Side note: Watch whatever credit card you used today for fraud. I'm not saying it's going to happen, but I'm also not saying that rD is handling your personal information securely.


----------



## beckyb29

Did anyone get:  "Entered card can’t be used for payment. Please use a different card" on the final payment screen?  Over and over, and I've tried several different cards with no luck.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Random question - does anyone have an email address for runDisney/Disney IT? Was talking to one of my coworkers and we're very uncomfortable with something that's being done on the website and I wanted to contact runDisney and make them aware of the fact that it should be corrected.
> 
> Side note: Watch whatever credit card you used today for fraud. I'm not saying it's going to happen, but I'm also not saying that rD is handling your personal information securely.



If it’s what I’m thinking your talking about, it was the same way on Tuesday too.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> If it’s what I’m thinking your talking about, it was the same way on Tuesday too.



It's been that way since they launched the new registration platform, but a coworker pointed out a piece of information to me that I hadn't noticed before that we think makes it even worse.
Also ... the fact that it's been that way for a while doesn't make it any less wrong. This is web security 101. I probably should have said something when I noticed it a few weeks ago, but I didn't. I'm trying to correct that mistake now.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> It's been that way since they launched the new registration platform, but a coworker pointed out a piece of information to me that I hadn't noticed before that we think makes it even worse.
> Also ... the fact that it's been that way for a while doesn't make it any less wrong. This is web security 101. I probably should have said something when I noticed it a few weeks ago, but I didn't. I'm trying to correct that mistake now.


 What's the issue? I'm curious.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> What's the issue? I'm curious.



Open Chrome, press F12 (on PC) or option + cmd + J (on Mac), then log into the runDisney website.
In the console, you will see an arrow that says "Object" next to it. Click that arrow. Then click the arrow next to profile. You should see lots of fun information.
That's the lesser part of the problem (the worse part is something that most people don't understand, but in the hands of the wrong person can cause a lot of trouble).


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Open Chrome, press F12 (on PC) or option + cmd + J (on Mac), then log into the runDisney website.
> In the console, you will see an arrow that says "Object" next to it. Click that arrow. Then click the arrow next to profile. You should see lots of fun information.
> That's the lesser part of the problem (the worse part is something that most people don't understand, but in the hands of the wrong person can cause a lot of trouble).


Great now I’m really thrilled...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Great now I’m really thrilled...



In Disney's defense, you had to know they stored all that information about you.
You just didn't know how insecurely they were handling it.


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> Some technical stuff that maybe should be fixed.


Ways I will be able to make my husband twitch this evening. (He does security development work.)

On a semi-related note, I highly recommend keeping a file with notes about what recurring payments you have going to a credit card, if any, and if you use multiple cards, which payments are associated with which card. This recommendation is brought to you by multiple stolen credit card numbers.


----------



## lhermiston

RunDisney charged my credit card three times, one has been returned. No registration to show for it. I’m not trying again until this has been resolved. 

So much for registering today. Where’s my beer?


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> Math is: T2 = T1 x (D2 / D1)^R
> 
> R = 1.06, 1.07, or 1.08 based on source.
> 
> T2 = Time of race #2
> T1 = Time of race #1
> D2 = Distance of race #2
> D1 = Distance of race #1
> R = a value that is manipulated to display the relationship between the time and distance. While distance is linear (D2/D1) like M/HM = 2, the ability to run the race is not linear (no one doubles their HM time to make their M time). The R was found to be a good pattern as to how much a person would slow when increasing the distance. Rigel initially placed this value at 1.06. McMillan uses 1.07. Based on limited data, it appears rD is closer to 1.08.
> 
> Example -
> 
> 2:40 HM to a M conversion
> 
> Marathon Time = HM Time * (Marathon Distance / HM Distance)^1.06
> 
> Marathon Time = 2:40 * (2)^1.06
> 
> Marathon Time = 2:40 * 2.08
> 
> Marathon Time = 5:33:35


What does ^ mean? Clearly it means something, because 2 x 1.06 is not 2.08 (as in your example). #math


----------



## cavepig

oh maybe edit those  @SarahDisney & @rteetz & @sylkai - maybe not good to have that out there.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> In Disney's defense, you had to know they stored all that information about you.
> You just didn't know how insecurely they were handling it.


Yeah I knew the first part. You’d think they would do better being such a large company though.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney charged my credit card three times, one has been returned. No registration to show for it. I’m not trying again until this has been resolved.
> 
> So much for registering today. Where’s my beer?


Yep that was me on Tuesday. It was finally erased when I woke up this morning.


----------



## PCFriar80

DopeyBadger said:


> Nothing definitive, but this is what I came up with based on 2018:
> 
> View attachment 337949
> 
> To be in corral E (the last POT submitted corral), you would need a 10 mile time between 1:56:36 - 1:58:52 based on the conversion used.  You would need a 2:36:06 - 2:38:17 HM based on the conversion used for a 5:30 M.  I believe runDisney is on the faster side of the conversions necessary (so the 1:56:36 10 mile and 2:36:06 HM) to hit that 5:30 Marathon conversion.
> 
> Also, I played around with the registration.  I was able to confirm, that if you choose a non-POT estimated finish (Over 5:30 or Over 2:45), then you are asked for an anticipated finish from a drop-down menu choice.  Those three choices are very likely going to represent the last three corrals.  If you choose the 1st of those choices, you will be in the 1st non-POT corral (Corral F as seen above).  If you choose the 3rd of those choices (like 3:16-3:30), you will be in the last corral overall (Corral H as seen above).
> 
> View attachment 337950 View attachment 337951


 I missed the half marathon additional breakdowns for 2:45:00 or greater on my post [and screen capture] earlier this morning for POT.  Thanks for posting the breakdowns and keeping me honest!


----------



## KSellers88

Lord have mercy, tried to register...didn't work. And now my Wine and Dine registration has disappeared. This is fantastic.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> Lord have mercy, tried to register...didn't work. And now my Wine and Dine registration has disappeared. This is fantastic.


Oh dear... I hope that gets fixed.


----------



## PCFriar80

Just another FYI, as I was researching the half marathon POT inputs I went in to my account and the POT I entered on Tuesday was wiped out.  Keep checking and rechecking your registrations.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep that was me on Tuesday. It was finally erased when I woke up this morning.



I’m guessing I’ll get another attempt on Monday.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Oh dear... I hope that gets fixed.



 I dunno what to do or where to begin. LOL.


----------



## LdyStormy76

sylkai said:


> On a semi-related note, I highly recommend keeping a file with notes about what recurring payments you have going to a credit card, if any, and if you use multiple cards, which payments are associated with which card. This recommendation is brought to you by multiple stolen credit card numbers.



Second this! Also suggest that if you have 2 credit cards all of the recurring payments are on one and you use the other one for everything else. Makes life easier when there is an issue.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> I dunno what to do or where to begin. LOL.


Call and email I guess. Lines are probably crazy busy just like they were Tuesday though.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Yeah I knew the first part. You’d think they would do better being such a large company though.



MDE does not seem to have the same issue.
Which really makes me wonder how much of a rush job this new registration platform was. This is something I understand doing during the development process, but it should not make it to the live site.
I know I'm just being oversensitive because this is somewhat what I do, but ... I expect better from Disney.


----------



## MissLiss279

CDKG said:


> What does ^ mean? Clearly it means something, because 2 x 1.06 is not 2.08 (as in your example). #math


It’s the symbol to use the next number as an exponent. So read it as 2 to the 1.06 Power. 

ETA: or put it in Excel typed that way “=2^1.06”


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> MDE does not seem to have the same issue.
> Which really makes me wonder how much of a rush job this new registration platform was. This is something I understand doing during the development process, but it should not make it to the live site.
> I know I'm just being oversensitive because this is somewhat what I do, but ... I expect better from Disney.


Agreed, I expect better from them as well and we all should. For how much money we give them for these races and vacations.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Call and email I guess. Lines are probably crazy busy just like they were Tuesday though.



Hi, my name is Kristin and I am a complete blonde. I used my work email for my runDisney account and found that Wine and Dine registration. LOL. Minor panic attack resolved.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Hi, my name is Kristin and I am a complete blonde. I used my work email for my runDisney account and found that Wine and Dine registration. LOL. Minor panic attack resolved.



So ... does that mean we'll be seeing you at marathon weekend?


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> Hi, my name is Kristin and I am a complete blonde. I used my work email for my runDisney account and found that Wine and Dine registration. LOL. Minor panic attack resolved.


Lol glad you figured that out!


----------



## Rory CB

SarahDisney said:


> Open Chrome, press F12 (on PC) or option + cmd + J (on Mac), then log into the runDisney website.
> In the console, you will see an arrow that says "Object" next to it. Click that arrow. Then click the arrow next to profile. You should see lots of fun information.
> That's the lesser part of the problem (the worse part is something that most people don't understand, but in the hands of the wrong person can cause a lot of trouble).



I my favourite is:
devEnvironment:true​Explains why it is so chatty in the console. Though scary that it means that they are likely live debugging this :| at least they are transmitting using TLS.

On the plus side, I got myself registered for the 10K  Hopefully this race doesn't suffer the same fate as the 2017 Half Marathon!

edit: looking through the data again, I am curious what you are finding that shouldn't be there, they are using a secure connection, and the data I am finding isn't scary to have over TLS - @SarahDisney ?


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> So ... does that mean we'll be seeing you at marathon weekend?



YESSS! Officially in n for the Marathon! 



rteetz said:


> Lol glad you figured that out!



LOL! Me too! (facepalm)


----------



## roxymama

I used my 15k of 1:31:22 for my proof for the half.  So I think I'll be hanging in D corral, maybe C dependent of course on how fast all the other registration peeps are this year.  I had one faster pace last year but because it was the 5.? 10k, I did not use it.  So where are my honesty brownie points?...those should arrive in the mail soon right?


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney charged my credit card three times, one has been returned. No registration to show for it. I’m not trying again until this has been resolved.
> 
> So much for registering today. Where’s my beer?


  So, nothing in your account?  No emails? Emails are slower to come in.  If you have nothing at all, then you will probably have to re-register unfortunately.   Pending charges will drop off, but I get the frustration.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

petals said:


> Will you be able to buy them individually at the expo?


Maybe.  It all depends on when they sell out.  

In 2017, the Dark Side Expo had both a half jacket and a challenge jacket that I bought at the expo.  This year the Dark Side expo did not have any Dark Side jackets at the expo by the time I arrived around 2:00pm the first day of the expo.  

Honestly, if you think you probably or even might want a certain item, preorder it.  You can always return it if you don't like it.


----------



## JB22

Sleepless Knight said:


> Maybe.  It all depends on when they sell out.
> 
> In 2017, the Dark Side Expo had both a half jacket and a challenge jacket that I bought at the expo.  This year the Dark Side expo did not have any Dark Side jackets at the expo by the time I arrived around 2:00pm the first day of the expo.
> 
> Honestly, if you think you probably or even might want a certain item, preorder it.  You can always return it if you don't like it.



how does this work with AP discounts?


----------



## cavepig

JB22 said:


> how does this work with AP discounts?


If you preorder you don't get the AP discount. You do get it at the expo though.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> So, nothing in your account?  No emails? Emails are slower to come in.  If you have nothing at all, then you will probably have to re-register unfortunately.   Pending charges will drop off, but I get the frustration.



Nothing in my account.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Nothing in my account.


 Boo!  Yeah, you'll have to redo it


----------



## cavepig

Anyone still trying to get registered?  There's like no wait now when I just tried it.  Things maybe have calmed down.


----------



## Carlnne

Did anyone use a disney gift card for registration?  Thinking about using that because of the credit card problems.


----------



## JeffW

Either their throughput was terrible this morning, or the races aren't as popular this year.  Almost 4 hours in an all races are still showing up as available


----------



## beckyb29

cavepig said:


> Anyone still trying to get registered?  There's like no wait now when I just tried it.  Things maybe have calmed down.


I'm still trying, having no problem with getting through the registration form, it just won't take my credit card (I've tried several).


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> Either their throughput was terrible this morning, or the races aren't as popular this year.  Almost 4 hours in an all races are still showing up as available


Not that surprised. If anything I would’ve only thought the 5K and 10K might’ve sold out.


----------



## Carrie24

Carlnne said:


> Did anyone use a disney gift card for registration?  Thinking about using that because of the credit card problems.



I did and don't recommend it. haha.

It charged the full Dopey and then the page got stuck.  It didn't go through but did take the money off the gift card.  I had to redo it with a CC.  I just called because while everyone is saying the CC pending charges will be reversed on their own, I wasn't sure about a gift card.  My funds are currently floating around the internet.

She took my name and number and said if they're not automatically returned, they'll call and work it out so I'll just check again on Monday.

I'm sad because they were gift cards we bought at Target for 5% off.  Every bit counts when the registrations were over $1200!


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> Boo!  Yeah, you'll have to redo it



Yup. I’ll give it another go whenever the pending charges are cleared up. It’s annoying, but what can you do?


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> Not that surprised. If anything I would’ve only thought the 5K and 10K might’ve sold out.



I was expecting the 5k, based on history and the speed with which they sold out the 5k DVC/AP 5k spots


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Thankfully, my registration for the marathon went through pretty easily—but, I'll keep on eye on my credit card to make sure I wasn't overcharged.  
I was glad to see the race retreat on there. When it came time, I almost didn't get it, but then I had flashbacks of shivering in the 30 degree weather for two hours waiting for the start. 
I don't mind running in either the cold or when it is 95 degrees, but sitting doing nothing in it while either freezing or baking...that's another story.
So, I coughed up the extra dough...but not without it stinging a bit. Now, if it ends up being 70 degrees, I will be disappointed!


----------



## PrincessV

beckyb29 said:


> Did anyone get:  "Entered card can’t be used for payment. Please use a different card" on the final payment screen?  Over and over, and I've tried several different cards with no luck.


I did in early reg on Tues - took 3 tries before it "liked" my CC. That was race #1 - I had no such issue with races 2 or 3.



SarahDisney said:


> Open Chrome, press F12 (on PC) or option + cmd + J (on Mac), then log into the runDisney website.
> In the console, you will see an arrow that says "Object" next to it. Click that arrow. Then click the arrow next to profile. You should see lots of fun information.
> That's the lesser part of the problem (the worse part is something that most people don't understand, but in the hands of the wrong person can cause a lot of trouble).


Okay, I did that and don't see anything alarming... but I don't speak Web - what am I supposed to be looking for?


----------



## cavepig

Carlnne said:


> Did anyone use a disney gift card for registration?  Thinking about using that because of the credit card problems.


 I did and was good.   But, reading elsewhere just like @Carrie24 the person used it and it took it off, but then it didn't register.  So, unlike a credit card you can't just do it again if there's not a ton of money on that card (which can only have a $1000 anyway).  I guess the best would be use the Gift Card and if it messes up wait & hope it doesn't sell out so the funds can go back on your gift card?!  The system hopefully is calming down when you use it 



JeffW said:


> Either their throughput was terrible this morning, or the races aren't as popular this year.  Almost 4 hours in an all races are still showing up as available


  I think it's because people can't get in as fast maybe but just for the shorter races as  I was thinking the 5k & 10k might sell out quick, but who knows I guess.



beckyb29 said:


> I'm still trying, having no problem with getting through the registration form, it just won't take my credit card (I've tried several).


 Hmmmm, is all your payment info. correct?  Clear cookies maybe or use a different browser.



Carrie24 said:


> I did and don't recommend it. haha.
> 
> It charged the full Dopey and then the page got stuck.  It didn't go through but did take the money off the gift card.  I had to redo it with a CC.  I just called because while everyone is saying the CC pending charges will be reversed on their own, I wasn't sure about a gift card.  My funds are currently floating around the internet.
> 
> She took my name and number and said if they're not automatically returned, they'll call and work it out so I'll just check again on Monday.
> 
> I'm sad because they were gift cards we bought at Target for 5% off.  Every bit counts when the registrations were over $1200!


 Yeah I was thinking a gift card would be the way to go till I read someone else with that same problem, and then you're stuck cause the gift card can't be used again till the funds get returned. Please post when your gift card gets returned, I'm curious how long it takes. Thanks!


----------



## hotblooded

Never been so grateful for jetlag. I flew home on a red-eye this morning and passed out at 9:00 AM. Woke up at 1:00 PM, completely forgetting about registration, and remembered with a jolt shortly before 2 PM. Thankfully, that was when things had calmed down, because I was only in the queue for 2-3 minutes and my payment was accepted after a few clicks (thanks to the unresponsive button issue that others are experiencing). I'm in for WDW Half #8!


----------



## TCB in FLA

So that was a hot mess earlier. But registered for Dopey, and my friend for the 5k and 10k. I know my HR was higher during that 90 min than it was during my morning run.


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Carlnne said:


> Did anyone use a disney gift card for registration?  Thinking about using that because of the credit card problems.


I used a gift card and had no issues at all


----------



## sylkai

I have to figure the registration issues are contributing to how fast the races are/are not selling out.

Who knows how many pending charges I have on the CC; I haven't looked past the first. I saw multiple Error: FAILURE messages. Things from my experience:

- While the ability to register multiple people at a time was nice in theory, it didn't work well while the servers were being slammed if you wanted to register difference races. My first attempt I tried to do two 5ks, a 10k, and a Dopey registration. I was able to give paces and select shirt sizes for the 5ks, but not for the 10k and never saw the proof of time stuff for the Dopey. Of course, that registration didn't go through. I ended up reverting to registering everything individually.
- I ended up seeing two main spots for failure. One was after entering all the info on the first page; it would go to have you review your info before paying ...but there would be no button or place to add a credit card. Only solution was to refresh and start over. Second was after entering the payment info, where you'd get the dreaded Error: FAILURE message. Again, only solution was to refresh and start over. From a user experience viewpoint those are both ...extremely problematic.
- For the love of all that is, let me set up profiles next time. I can do it beforehand, you can get all the info accurately, and then I can choose it from a dropdown. Please? Pretty please?
- If I am registering for another person why is the default assumption that I have their credit card info and the billing info is their address? Why? WHY?
- I don't know how they managed to break it so that auto-fill only filled half the stuff it would normally fill and then would have some of it disappear later but combined with the two points above it made me sad.

Eight registrations. Eight. And, as one example, I'm pretty sure I filled out the half marathon registration for one sister at least ten times.


----------



## lhermiston

Four and a half hours later...

I’m registered for Dopey. See you all in January.


----------



## sylkai

lhermiston said:


> Four and a half hours later...
> 
> I’m registered for Dopey. See you all in January.


So what you're saying is you're doing a second marathon, now that you've gone through the registration one?


----------



## lhermiston

sylkai said:


> So what you're saying is you're doing a second marathon, now that you've gone through the registration one?



Pretty much.


----------



## lhermiston

RunDisney runners: nothing could take longer or be more labor intensive than running all of these races. 

RunDisney website developers: hold my beer.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney runners: nothing could take longer or be more labor intensive than running all of these races.
> 
> RunDisney website developers: hold my beer.


----------



## sylkai

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney runners: nothing could take longer or be more labor intensive than running all of these races.
> 
> RunDisney website developers: hold my beer.


When I let my mom know I'd finished all the registrations, she was like "you should go have a drink now."

I live on the West Coast.

It wasn't even noon yet.

I was still tempted.


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney runners: nothing could take longer or be more labor intensive than running all of these races.
> 
> RunDisney website developers: hold my beer.



Seriously, adding all of the tech support phone calls in, it took me less time to run Dopey last year


----------



## a-mad

EDS19 said:


> If you go to the manage account page on runDisney does it show that you are registered?
> My credit card has been charged but no email either and not change to the account page.



Sorry to answer this so late.  Yes, I was also able to see this in my manage account page on runDisney.  I've been away from my office/computer for several hours this afternoon


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

mankle30 said:


> Glad to know that the delay in registration was worth it so that they could get everything working seamlessly.


THIS!!! It's crazy how a company of Disney's size can get away with such a horrible user experience time and time again and we still keep handing them our money  They should know exactly how many people were going to be registering on both the pre-days and normal registration day. Reading through this thread has made me frustrated, LOL, and I pre-registered through one of the groups! I will keep my fingers crossed for those of you who are experiencing problems that everything works out!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

My sister fortunately ended up getting her confirmation email about an hour or so after finishing registering. So everything seems okay. Congrats to everyone else who toughed out the serious frustration and got into the races they wanted!

I hope they get these issues worked out in time for Princess registration, because that one still seems to be the toughest weekend to register for with the quickest sellouts.


----------



## Donna3271

beckyb29 said:


> I'm still trying, having no problem with getting through the registration form, it just won't take my credit card (I've tried several).


Ugh! This happened to me!!! SOOO FRUSTRATING! I had my WHOLE family registered, then the payment button was just greyed out. I waited 20 minutes! NOTHING! I restarted my Mac, had a hell of a time getting back in the queue. FINALLY, when I got back in the queue, another 20 minutes before I got to re-register ALL OF US!

2 HOURS all in all!!! BUT! Yay! Registered and have a one bedroom villa in BLT!!!!! YIPPEEEE!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Well registration was sure an adventure, wasn’t it?? After trying a few times, I finally got in and am registered for my first marathon!!! Woohoo!!



jennamfeo said:


> AND ALSO HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUU!!!!!





SarahDisney said:


> AH! I totally forgot!! Happy birthday @run.minnie.miles!!!!!



Thanks gals!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats to everyone registered!  I am currently sitting in the waiting room waiting for my MRI.  Tomorrow I will learn plan and timeline (hopefully).  I am still holding on to hope of quick recovery and the chance to prepare for WDW Marathon Weekend, but have to wait and see.

Excited for you all!!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> RunDisney runners: nothing could take longer or be more labor intensive than running all of these races.
> 
> *RunDisney website developers: hold my beer.*


You may want to have someone else do this for you.  They'll hold it and say "The Wait is Almost Over".


----------



## PCFriar80

Baloo in MI said:


> Congrats to everyone registered!  I am currently sitting in the waiting room waiting for my MRI.  Tomorrow I will learn plan and timeline (hopefully).  I am still holding on to hope of quick recovery and the chance to prepare for WDW Marathon Weekend, but have to wait and see.
> 
> Excited for you all!!!!!



Good luck with the read and recovery!


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> Nothing definitive, but this is what I came up with based on 2018:
> 
> View attachment 337949
> 
> To be in corral E (the last POT submitted corral), you would need a 10 mile time between 1:56:36 - 1:58:52 based on the conversion used.  You would need a 2:36:06 - 2:38:17 HM based on the conversion used for a 5:30 M.  I believe runDisney is on the faster side of the conversions necessary (so the 1:56:36 10 mile and 2:36:06 HM) to hit that 5:30 Marathon conversion.
> 
> Also, I played around with the registration.  I was able to confirm, that if you choose a non-POT estimated finish (Over 5:30 or Over 2:45), then you are asked for an anticipated finish from a drop-down menu choice.  Those three choices are very likely going to represent the last three corrals.  If you choose the 1st of those choices, you will be in the 1st non-POT corral (Corral F as seen above).  If you choose the 3rd of those choices (like 3:16-3:30), you will be in the last corral overall (Corral H as seen above).
> 
> View attachment 337950 View attachment 337951


@DopeyBadger  - Question for you. My wife’s 10K time was 1:13:36. She selected that she would finish the half under 2:45 and entered 1:13:36 as her proof. I thought she would be in Coral E. But now I am not sure. Where do you think she will end up?


----------



## JulieODC

Just looked and the 5k is gone but the 10k is still open.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I tried earlier just to see how the races were filling up ( I won't be registering until next year) and gave up after about 20 minutes.  I just checked and everything is available except for the 5k.  Since I will only be planning on doing the marathon in 2020, (JUST the marathon, what a thing to say) I think I will wait until the dust settles to register.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Donna3271 said:


> Ugh! This happened to me!!! SOOO FRUSTRATING! I had my WHOLE family registered, then the payment button was just greyed out. I waited 20 minutes! NOTHING! I restarted my Mac, had a hell of a time getting back in the queue. FINALLY, when I got back in the queue, another 20 minutes before I got to re-register ALL OF US!
> 
> 2 HOURS all in all!!! BUT! Yay! Registered and have a one bedroom villa in BLT!!!!! YIPPEEEE!!!



YAY!!! We're staying in the same resort/room type! Only one of us isn't running, but she's a dancer.


----------



## KSellers88

The day is not over yet! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @run.minnie.miles! I hope you are loving Hamilton!


----------



## wdvak

I’ve never been so happy to have a 4 hour layover flying home before. Only took 2 of those hours and one time stuck on payment page before I -gasp- signed up for my first Dopey (my first marathon too). I did it for all of you, since I’m a walker I’ll make everyone else look very fast


----------



## wdvak

And it is still Thursday here at home so Happy Birthday @run.minnie.miles!


----------



## roxymama

@run.minnie.miles omg you are seeing Hamilton for your birthday in Chicago!!!  With all of life's bazaar twists this week I didn't realize it's already chicago week.  Probably too late to give recs.   But the lakeshore path for at least a walk, the museum campus, and Michigan Ave shopping are good starts.  Or you could join me on a 10 mile run Sunday!! J/k...maybe


----------



## ZellyB

Happy belated birthday, @run.minnie.miles !!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I tried earlier just to see how the races were filling up ( I won't be registering until next year) and gave up after about 20 minutes.  I just checked and everything is available except for the 5k.  Since I will only be planning on doing the marathon in 2020, (JUST the marathon, what a thing to say) I think I will wait until the dust settles to register.


Even for the 25th anniversary marathon I didn't register until September 21st. No reason to rush for marathon registration at WDW.


----------



## cavepig

*10k looks to be gone too along with the 5k.  *

They aren't in the drop down anymore.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> @DopeyBadger  - Question for you. My wife’s 10K time was 1:13:36. She selected that she would finish the half under 2:45 and entered 1:13:36 as her proof. I thought she would be in Coral E. But now I am not sure. Where do you think she will end up?



You've got it right.






The top table is the Marathon corrals (including Goofy and Dopey).  The bottom table is the Half Marathon corrals.  The 2:45 HM POT race equivalent corral for the HM is Corral E, which I put an estimated cutoff at 1:14:46 for a converted 10k.  Corral D would be a 1:07:59 necessary 10k.  Thus, your wife's time of 1:13:36 is most likely in Corral E (or the last POT submittable corral).

As a different example, let's say someone signed up for the Dopey challenge.  They have possible POT times of a 10 mile time of 1:23:00, a HM time of 1:58:00, and a M time of 4:45:00.  They would use the top table to estimate the corral positions based on converting different race distances to a marathon equivalent.

-Submit the M time of 4:45:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral D.  To move to Corral C, they would need a 4:30:00 M or less.  See yellow column "Marathon".
-Submit the HM time of 1:58:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral C.  To move to Corral B, they would need a 1:53:32 HM or less.  See blue column "HM -> runDisney?"
-Submit the 10 mile time of 1:23:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral B.  To move to Corral A, they would need a 1:17:44 10 miler or less.  See purple column "10 mile -> runDisney?"

The times shown in each box corresponding with each Corral letter represent the cutoff (or necessary time) to gain access to that specific corral.  Since a 1:23:00 10 miler is less than 1:24:48, but greater than 1:17:44, then the 10 miler POT puts that runner in Corral B.

Remember these are not definitive but a very reasonable guess.  As always, if runDisney changes the corralling system then this above example could easily be different.  Based on the registration though, the one thing I am fairly confident of is the last three corrals being as displayed above based on choosing a non-POT corral and estimated finish.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> You've got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top table is the Marathon corrals (including Goofy and Dopey).  The bottom table is the Half Marathon corrals.  The 2:45 HM POT race equivalent corral for the HM is Corral E, which I put an estimated cutoff at 1:14:46 for a converted 10k.  Corral D would be a 1:07:59 necessary 10k.  Thus, your wife's time of 1:13:36 is most likely in Corral E (or the last POT submittable corral).
> 
> As a different example, let's say someone signed up for the Dopey challenge.  They have possible POT times of a 10 mile time of 1:23:00, a HM time of 1:58:00, and a M time of 4:45:00.  They would use the top table to estimate the corral positions based on converting different race distances to a marathon equivalent.
> 
> -Submit the M time of 4:45:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral D.  To move to Corral C, they would need a 4:30:00 M or less.  See yellow column "Marathon".
> -Submit the HM time of 1:58:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral C.  To move to Corral B, they would need a 1:53:32 HM or less.  See blue column "HM -> runDisney?"
> -Submit the 10 mile time of 1:23:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral B.  To move to Corral A, they would need a 1:17:44 10 miler or less.  See purple column "10 mile -> runDisney?"
> 
> The times shown in each box corresponding with each Corral letter represent the cutoff (or necessary time) to gain access to that specific corral.  Since a 1:23:00 10 miler is less than 1:24:48, but greater than 1:17:44, then the 10 miler POT puts that runner in Corral B.
> 
> Remember these are not definitive but a very reasonable guess.  As always, if runDisney changes the corralling system then this above example could easily be different.  Based on the registration though, the one thing I am fairly confident of is the last three corrals being as displayed above based on choosing a non-POT corral and estimated finish.


Awesome!! Thank You (again)!! I know it is still somewhat of an unknown, but I also know you would be able to make the best educated guess.


----------



## Donna3271

Simba's Girl said:


> YAY!!! We're staying in the same resort/room type! Only one of us isn't running, but she's a dancer.


So glad to have a washer with all the stinky running clothes!!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I tried earlier just to see how the races were filling up ( I won't be registering until next year) and gave up after about 20 minutes.  I just checked and everything is available except for the 5k.  Since I will only be planning on doing the marathon in 2020, (JUST the marathon, what a thing to say) I think I will wait until the dust settles to register.



LOL, I said something similar yesterday. I was trying to get in for the 10K but after an hour and a half of trying, I had to head to work and it of course sold out. I kinda left it up to chance yesterday as my heart was not 100% sold on running that weekend. However, now I guess I'll JUST be striving for the half marathon! 

CHARITIES..... I have not seen ANYTHING on registering with a charity. That was my backup plan for the 10K. Does anyone have any intel on that??? Maybe they are waiting this year to post registration with charities until some more races sell out??


----------



## Donna3271

Simba's Girl said:


> YAY!!! We're staying in the same resort/room type! Only one of us isn't running, but she's a dancer.



I'm only running the 1/2 this year!!! Maybe see you on the bus!!!


----------



## pixarmom

@mateojr and I are in for the 10K!  A little sad to not register for the marathon this time, and will definitely miss running the half with our college kid, but can't wait to cross the finish line with @mateojr in his very first 10K race!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Donna3271 said:


> So glad to have a washer with all the stinky running clothes!!!



After the fiasco yesterday it hadn't dawned on me until you mentioned it...#truth


----------



## JeffW

Donna3271 said:


> So glad to have a washer with all the stinky running clothes!!!



Definitely one of the benefits of a DVC 1-bedroom (or larger) that shouldn't be underappreciated


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> You've got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top table is the Marathon corrals (including Goofy and Dopey).  The bottom table is the Half Marathon corrals.  The 2:45 HM POT race equivalent corral for the HM is Corral E, which I put an estimated cutoff at 1:14:46 for a converted 10k.  Corral D would be a 1:07:59 necessary 10k.  Thus, your wife's time of 1:13:36 is most likely in Corral E (or the last POT submittable corral).
> 
> As a different example, let's say someone signed up for the Dopey challenge.  They have possible POT times of a 10 mile time of 1:23:00, a HM time of 1:58:00, and a M time of 4:45:00.  They would use the top table to estimate the corral positions based on converting different race distances to a marathon equivalent.
> 
> -Submit the M time of 4:45:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral D.  To move to Corral C, they would need a 4:30:00 M or less.  See yellow column "Marathon".
> -Submit the HM time of 1:58:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral C.  To move to Corral B, they would need a 1:53:32 HM or less.  See blue column "HM -> runDisney?"
> -Submit the 10 mile time of 1:23:00 and the person is likely to end up in Corral B.  To move to Corral A, they would need a 1:17:44 10 miler or less.  See purple column "10 mile -> runDisney?"
> 
> The times shown in each box corresponding with each Corral letter represent the cutoff (or necessary time) to gain access to that specific corral.  Since a 1:23:00 10 miler is less than 1:24:48, but greater than 1:17:44, then the 10 miler POT puts that runner in Corral B.
> 
> Remember these are not definitive but a very reasonable guess.  As always, if runDisney changes the corralling system then this above example could easily be different.  Based on the registration though, the one thing I am fairly confident of is the last three corrals being as displayed above based on choosing a non-POT corral and estimated finish.


Great. Now my goal for my Half in September is 1:53:32.


----------



## sylkai

jennamfeo said:


> Great. Now my goal for my Half in September is 1:53:32.


I'm feeling like the 2:07 should be doable except I'm still in injury recovery so we're going to see. Haha. But I have two shots before the PoT window closes.


----------



## jennamfeo

sylkai said:


> I'm feeling like the 2:07 should be doable except I'm still in injury recovery so we're going to see. Haha. But I have two shots before the PoT window closes.


As of right now, I would be in E. With my actual goal I have for my September Half I would be in C. But B just sounds better.


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> You've got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again for always updating/publishing this data.  Now, can I go 1:44:04 for the Fall Equinox Half...


----------



## Donna3271

Princess_Nikki said:


> LOL, I said something similar yesterday. I was trying to get in for the 10K but after an hour and a half of trying, I had to head to work and it of course sold out. I kinda left it up to chance yesterday as my heart was not 100% sold on running that weekend. However, now I guess I'll JUST be striving for the half marathon!
> 
> CHARITIES..... I have not seen ANYTHING on registering with a charity. That was my backup plan for the 10K. Does anyone have any intel on that??? Maybe they are waiting this year to post registration with charities until some more races sell out??


I run for a charity. If you are interested, PM me. You need to commit raise a certain amount of money.


----------



## sylkai

jennamfeo said:


> As of right now, I would be in E. With my actual goal I have for my September Half I would be in C. But B just sounds better.



My stretch goal for the full is 4:30 (secondaries are 5 and finish it) and I'm sitting on a 2:10:09 proof of time right now. My A race for that was going to be in about two weeks.

They let me run 10 miles this week.

I'm still holding out hope to run the race in two weeks but I may not be pushing for a new time.


----------



## MapleGirl

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> I used a gift card and had no issues at all


I also used a gift card. No issues.


----------



## Bree

Princess_Nikki said:


> LOL, I said something similar yesterday. I was trying to get in for the 10K but after an hour and a half of trying, I had to head to work and it of course sold out. I kinda left it up to chance yesterday as my heart was not 100% sold on running that weekend. However, now I guess I'll JUST be striving for the half marathon!
> 
> CHARITIES..... I have not seen ANYTHING on registering with a charity. That was my backup plan for the 10K. Does anyone have any intel on that??? Maybe they are waiting this year to post registration with charities until some more races sell out??



There is a new requirement for charity bibs requiring hotel & ticket purchases.  Team Up Autism Speaks has 10K bibs with a $500 fundraising commitment.


----------



## Bree

So my POT is a 2:13:38 half. That should put me in corral D for Dopey, right?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bree said:


> So my POT is a 2:13:38 half. That should put me in corral D for Dopey, right?



As an unofficial guess, yes.  Or more valuably about 25% of the field in corrals ahead of you for the marathon and 20% for the HM based on 2018 data.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> So my POT is a 2:13:38 half. That should put me in corral D for Dopey, right?



My POT is 2:12:07 and we were in C.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> My POT is 2:12:07 and we were in C.



Y'all so Speedy


----------



## CDKG

For those of you who (like me) registered for your first marathon this week... Have your runs felt different ever since? I feel like I have a bigger purpose, a new goal. In less than 6 months I will be a marathoner. It’s all very exciting!


----------



## AFwifelife

Remember when I said that I was only making one dining reservation for the weekend?  Two more have been added since


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> As an unofficial guess, yes.  Or more valuably about 25% of the field in corrals ahead of you for the marathon and 20% for the HM based on 2018 data.


Sorry if this has been asked already, this thread jumped by 20+ pages in a matter of days. For Dopey corral placement, you need to submit only one POT (the one corresponding to the Marathon requirements)? Then, that will determine where you’ll be in all four races? So I better stop improving my shorter distance time and concentrate on my half, right?
Last year, for WnD TwoCC, I was able to choose different projected time for the 10k and the Half and had ended up in B/C.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Bree said:


> There is a new requirement for charity bibs requiring hotel & ticket purchases.  Team Up Autism Speaks has 10K bibs with a $500 fundraising commitment.



That’s a huge bummer. As a local I don’t need tickets or a room


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, this thread jumped by 20+ pages in a matter of days. For Dopey corral placement, you need to submit only one POT (the one corresponding to the Marathon requirements)? Then, that will determine where you’ll be in all four races? So I better stop improving my shorter distance time and concentrate on my half, right?
> Last year, for WnD TwoCC, I was able to choose different projected time for the 10k and the Half and had ended up in B/C.



Correct.  One POT when registering for Dopey (or HM, M, Goofy).  For Dopey, it can be a 10 miler, HM, or Marathon.






That POT will determine placement for the HM/M (if they keep the same system as year's prior).  They did add an "estimated pace" for Dopey runners 5k/10k (like your W/D experience) which is new and best guess means the POT is no longer being used for 5k/10k corral placement.  I can't be certain how they plan to handle that.  Best guess is no verification of any kind and placement in corrals just like other solo event 5k/10k runners.  Faster estimated pace = Earlier corral.  I can't say whether there will be any type of verification system for a 2:30 HM POT runner to say they will run the 5k in 7:00 min/mile pace (and be near the first corral) for Dopey runners.  The data is there based on the POT submitted to verify the likelihood of a 5k/10k time, but my gut instinct is whatever you put = corral placement.  This is unlike solo event 5k/10k runners who only submit an estimated pace and will be slotted solely by that information.  Best choice is to be honest about estimated pace (regardless of where it may or may not place you corral wise).

For the sole purpose of improving corral placement, then yes focus on running a POT 10 miler or HM.  Although based on individual data, some do improve their HM time based on training around shorter distance races.


----------



## mankle30

CDKG said:


> For those of you who (like me) registered for your first marathon this week... Have your runs felt different ever since? I feel like I have a bigger purpose, a new goal. In less than 6 months I will be a marathoner. It’s all very exciting!



Congrats on taking the big step! Having that goal definitely helps me get out the door and not procrastinate a run away. And remember that no one can take being a marathoner away from you once you've done it!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

For those of you who signed up for the NYC virtual marathon, you should have received an email last week allowing you to access a free training plan for the race. Check it out. It is adaptive. You put in your current mileage and pace and it builds a plan for you. But because it is adaptive, it adjusts your goal pace for each training run based on how you are handling the runs if you sync with Strava.

You also have email access to coaches and there is a great deal of material to discuss exactly what they want you to try to accomplish on each training run. By far the best online training plan that I have ever used.


----------



## ZellyB

ZellyB said:


> My POT is 2:12:07 and we were in C.





roxymama said:


> Y'all so Speedy



Scratch that!  @DopeyBadger reminded me we were in D. Duh!!  Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## pixarmom

AFwifelife said:


> Remember when I said that I was only making one dining reservation for the weekend?  Two more have been added since



This is me.  I wasn't going to make any ADRs at all.  Then @mateojr's polite requests resulted in Via, then Le Cellier and then San Angel. It's going the same way for our DL trip next month - so I'm relatively easy to convince.  

What did you book?


----------



## Bree

Princess_Nikki said:


> That’s a huge bummer. As a local I don’t need tickets or a room



I’m local and was able to have it waived when I registered with a travel agent. You could always email them to see if they can do the same???


----------



## AFwifelife

pixarmom said:


> What did you book?



We now have Via Napoli after the 10k and Teppan Edo as a late lunch/early dinner after the half. In addition to Coral Reef after the full.


----------



## Donna3271

Bree said:


> There is a new requirement for charity bibs requiring hotel & ticket purchases.  Team Up Autism Speaks has 10K bibs with a $500 fundraising commitment.


Hi Bree,

I PM'd Nikki. Our charity offers room and hotel discounts, but it is not mandatory AT ALL that we stay there or even purchase park tickets! We are staying at a one bedroom Villa in BLT. Other charities may differ.
Charities, do however have to rent a certain amount of rooms to stay a preferred charity. Our organization is a bigger one, so we are not mandated. TUA may be smaller, so they are mandating their runners to get the room through them to stay on preferred status.


----------



## jhoannam

CDKG said:


> For those of you who (like me) registered for your first marathon this week... Have your runs felt different ever since? I feel like I have a bigger purpose, a new goal. In less than 6 months I will be a marathoner. It’s all very exciting!


My 7 miles felt easy this morning, specially now that I know that’s only 1/4 of the distance I need to do.


----------



## jhoannam

Tell me about your diet. Anyone here on the Keto diet and IF?


----------



## hotblooded

jhoannam said:


> Tell me about your diet. Anyone here on the Keto diet and IF?


Junk food vegan (not WFPB). I can’t say it’s helped my performance.


----------



## Simba's Girl

jhoannam said:


> Tell me about your diet. Anyone here on the Keto diet and IF?



Pescatarian who's let her WFPB part slide to about 40% junk since she started working a year ago. Intends to reign it in for training with more whole foods.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

What a week! By now, I think most - if not all - of us are signed up for our respective marathon weekend races. With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about goals ... what are your for the weekend? These can be anything you want and don't feel like you have to stick to running or rattle off specific paces, times, etc. Instead, what does a fun and successful marathon weekend look like for you?

My goals:

Finish my first Dopey.
Achieve some sort of balance between competing in the races and spending time with my family.
Meet some fellow runDisney all-stars.
Try some new restaurants without compromising any races.
At least bounce in and out of DATW
Check out Toy Story Land and Pandora
Take a ton of photos

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## rteetz

My goals are always pretty much the same. 

Finish
Have fun
Meet up with plenty of Disers 
Spend a ton of time in the parks


----------



## PCFriar80

My Goals:
Arrive healthy
Break out of my shell and say Hi to fellow Diser's floating around the BC
Run and finish the 10K with my DW
Convince my DW that it's OK to have a drink a mile before we finish
Improve on my 2:07 half marathon time from last year
Cheer on the full marathon runners from the BC
Enjoy 4 more days of vaca after marathon weekend
Leave healthy

The end!


----------



## cavepig

Goals - 

Number one is always don't get sick after past history
Finish  (obviously)
some Character photos (maybe even a castle photo, I never have)
Disney Time goals are game day always in motion decisions.  I honestly don't know yet how I'll run Goofy.


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> My Goals:
> Arrive healthy
> Break out of my shell and say Hi to fellow Diser's floating around the BC
> Run and finish the 10K with my DW
> Convince my DW that it's OK to have a drink a mile before we finish
> Improve on my 2:07 half marathon time from last year
> Cheer on the full marathon runners from the BC
> Enjoy 4 more days of vaca after marathon weekend
> Leave healthy
> 
> The end!



Arrive healthy and stay healthy, I like that.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> My goals are always pretty much the same.
> 
> Finish
> Have fun
> Meet up with plenty of Disers
> Spend a ton of time in the parks



You forgot the face paint
#Pandamonium2019


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You forgot the face paint
> #Pandamonium2019


#Nope


----------



## Simba's Girl

Goals for 2019 weekend

Finish my first marathon
Get some fun photos during marathon with my "Dopey" DH
Watch DH in 1/2 from MK 
Try a bunch of new restaurants
NOT get sick!
NOT be injured!
Break out of my shell and attend some DisMeets! (yes @PCFriar80 I'm copying yours LOL)
Pop into TSL and check it out bc I'm not sure how impressed I'll be with it


----------



## hotblooded

1. Actually train. Last year's training was a good effort for me until early December, when an Achilles injury derailed it. 
2. Don't plan, don't stress. My boyfriend hasn't decided between the half and the full, but either way, I learned in January that we may work in a recovery day regardless. I have a bit of a reputation for being a slave driver when we travel.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I am planning to go for PR's at every distance for Dopey next year. I've been under-prepared the last three years and really want to put forth my best effort again. When I get there the plans may change because the goal is more about having the ability to go 6 for 6 on PR's (including Goofy and Dopey) than it is about actually achieving it (characters and rides may be calling). The reality is my PR's are achievable enough that I may be able to attain it even with character and ride stops during the Marathon.

Outside of that it's always about arriving and staying healthy and having a great Disney racecation.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD:
My main goal is start and finish the race healthy and happy! 
(A successful training season will help that of course.)


----------



## Bree

Goals:

Stay healthy and injury free
Get a photo in front of Cinderella Castle
Eat yummy food
Meet up with other DIS runners
Finish my first marathon in DISNEY!!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD: Be healthy arriving, take it easy in the parks, and cross the finish line for my first marathon.


----------



## cavepig

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> I am planning to go for PR's at every distance for Dopey next year. I've been under-prepared the last three years and really want to put forth my best effort again. When I get there the plans may change because the goal is more about having the ability to go 6 for 6 on PR's (including Goofy and Dopey) than it is about actually achieving it (characters and rides may be calling). The reality is my PR's are achievable enough that I may be able to attain it even with character and ride stops during the Marathon.
> 
> Outside of that it's always about arriving and staying healthy and having a great Disney racecation.


 Ride stops, I just don't know if I could do.  I've thought about it, but I have this fear of then completely falling apart after getting off it.  Which rides are you thinking?


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> Ride stops, I just don't know if I could do.  I've thought about it, but I have this fear of then completely falling apart after getting off it.  Which rides are you thinking?



The easiest ride to hit is the Tower of Terror. It's right on the course so you don't lose any time running out of your way.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:
For my husband to finish Goofy injury free
To hang out with some fun people


----------



## SiandAm

Besides staying healthy and injury free like others, I hope to be able to enjoy noticing the little things while we are in the parks. Our first trip, while wonderful, was a whirlwind  trying to do and see is much as we could with the limited time we had. I hope to be able to stop and smell the roses this time!


----------



## baxter24

Upgrading from lurker status since I’m actually registered for the weekend...

SAFD question: Goal is to come in healthy and just have fun during the races! Plan to stop for a bunch of photos and hopefully enjoy a little bit of time in the parks.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD: -arrive healthy and well trained
          -Beat this years marathon time    
          -See my Disney people
          -Have fun!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> #Nope



Counterpoint:  #Yep


----------



## bearsgirl

Is Race Retreat for Half already sold out?


----------



## camaker

Goals for Marathon Weekend:


Arrive and stay healthy (no Dopey 2018 bronchitis repeat)
Complete Goofy
Shepherd DD20 through the joys of RunDisney to finish her 1st marathon
Enjoy DATW and other meets with you fine people


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> Ride stops, I just don't know if I could do.  I've thought about it, but I have this fear of then completely falling apart after getting off it.  Which rides are you thinking?



ToT and Rock N Roller Coaster are the ones that I'd like to do. I've passed them in plenty of time in the past and chickened out (because going with the flow and staying on course was easier than being different and getting in line). I have no fear of the rides or how my legs would feel afterward, it's 100% a fear of being different.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Ride stops, I just don't know if I could do.  I've thought about it, but I have this fear of then completely falling apart after getting off it.  Which rides are you thinking?


I thought the same thing and then I stopped and felt great after riding Everest.


----------



## AFwifelife

Goals:
-finish first full, first Dopey not feeling terrible (so well trained and healthy)
-take a few character photos during the races and take pictures with each of the characters at the start/finish with my husband
-gather the courage to meet up with internet friends (you guys!)
-enjoy my kid free vacation. I usually don’t have a problem with this one but I will need to remind myself that I need to relax with getting ready for the races. Straying from plans a little isn’t the end of the world.


----------



## UNCBear24

Marathon Weekend Goals:

1 - No Dopey this year, so time goals are in play.  As of now they are a sub 50 10k and 4:20 Full.
2 - Spend time with family and friends.  Hopefully make some new friends too!
3 - Enjoy any park time that I get.  Not a priority.
4 - Have some nice dining at Disney Springs.
5 - Figure out how to get the most from these solo trips.


----------



## Sakigt

Do more yoga so I can be healthy enough to pack up the camper by myself in case my husband is out of commission after his first ever Goofy and marathon. Last year I went back to the offsite hotel and didn’t move. Mistake? I felt like I got hit by a bus the next day but was able to move around 

I did my first Goofy ever last year and had a blast. Seriously doubt adding on the 5k and 10k will be too burdensome. I will definitely be more prepared with throw away cold gear. 

Dining options I think I’m going to plan on having quiet dinners the week except I want to wear some bling the night before the Marathon and the Half to Mickeys BBQ and the Hoop De Hoo


----------



## CDKG

*WDW Marathon Weekend Goals:*
My number one goal is to finish my first full marathon, in one piece, and hopefully enjoying the journey! (I have A, B, and C time goals, but being my first marathon, I will keep those to myself.)

This will also be my first WDW Marathon weekend, so I'm looking forward to experiencing the Expo (let's all cross our fingers for a positive experience now...), the Pluto themed 5k (#characterphotos), and the overall energy of the weekend throughout WDW resort!

My final goal is to enjoy my time at the parks and at WDW resort (hopefully without negatively affecting my race performance). 

Good luck to everyone with your training and trip planning!


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD- Goals
Finish my first Marathon- with a drink in hand!
Finish Dopey- healthy and still walking up right
Ride Everest 
Take a TON of photos! 
Have FUN! 
Meet some RD/DIS folks
Figure out how to complete a half "slow enough" not to be fried for the full- aka Galloway
Stay OFF my feet on Saturday afternoon 
Enjoy Beach Club for the first time
FOP and Slinky Dog FP
Enjoy the get-a-way with my husband without my girls  "teenage angst free"
Have all 3 critical flights in/out of Denver leave without any snow delays - January (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sakigt

bevcgg said:


> SAFD- Goals
> Finish my first Marathon- with a drink in hand!
> Finish Dopey- healthy and still walking up right
> Ride Everest
> Take a TON of photos!
> Have FUN!
> Meet some RD/DIS folks
> Figure out how to complete a half "slow enough" not to be fried for the full- aka Galloway
> Stay OFF my feet on Saturday afternoon
> Enjoy Beach Club for the first time
> FOP and Slinky Dog FP
> Enjoy the get-a-way with my husband without my girls  "teenage angst free"
> Have all 3 critical flights in/out of Denver leave without any snow delays - January (fingers crossed)


I stopped for Everest unplanned last year with the balloon ladies 30 minutes behind me and still had time to stop in Mexico for a margarita to cross the finish line with. It was so ridiculous and fun


----------



## bevcgg

Sakigt said:


> I stopped for Everest unplanned last year with the balloon ladies 30 minutes behind me and still had time to stop in Mexico for a margarita to cross the finish line with. It was so ridiculous and fun



That is my hope! Glad to hear that! : )


----------



## cavepig

bearsgirl said:


> Is Race Retreat for Half already sold out?


 It's still listed under "Buy More Products" under your dashboard (under manage account)


----------



## BoatDriver

SAFD
• Remain healthy to train and run
• Enjoy our first adults-only Disney trip since we had kids
• Spend true, quality, couples time with my wife as we vacation and run together
• Try to ignore my alpha competitive instincts and run for the joy of it instead of forcing said wife to run faster 
• Stop at least once and just take a deep breath while looking out over the park in the early morning.


----------



## hotblooded

bevcgg said:


> Figure out how to complete a half "slow enough" not to be fried for the full- aka Galloway


Try starting with a pace group 15 min slower than your predicted fitness level on race day. I did that at a National park half marathon because my group was doing a big hike the next day, and it worked for me. I did speed up for the last few miles because I felt so great, but my legs were still in much better condition than several of my friends.


----------



## JulieODC

My goal is to have fun and get some character photos - I haven’t gotten any in my previous halfs, and I need to focus on slowing down and experiencing the Disney Magic.


----------



## roxymama

Enjoy the atmosphere is always my main goal with rundisney races.  
Have running be fun.
Run through the big castle (I've only ran through the mini-castle in CA)
Be a dork/goofball/disgeek with my friend.
Hug my dad after I finish.
Dress like a Tiki bird...tikidrink...Tiki dole whip fan...parrot...pirate parrot..Tiki pirate parrot??? Etc
High five a lot of people


----------



## bevcgg

hotblooded said:


> Try starting with a pace group 15 min slower than your predicted fitness level on race day. I did that at a National park half marathon because my group was doing a big hike the next day, and it worked for me. I did speed up for the last few miles because I felt so great, but my legs were still in much better condition than several of my friends.



I like that idea- great tip! Thank you!


----------



## sylkai

roxymama said:


> Enjoy the atmosphere is always my main goal with rundisney races.
> Have running be fun.
> Run through the big castle (I've only ran through the mini-castle in CA)
> Be a dork/goofball/disgeek with my friend.
> Hug my dad after I finish.
> Dress like a Tiki bird...tikidrink...Tiki dole whip fan...parrot...pirate parrot..Tiki pirate parrot??? Etc
> High five a lot of people


I love the tiki idea.

I want to arrive healthy, stay healthy, love my runs, celebrate getting my sisters through their first halfs, and get that finish line feeling.


----------



## SarahDisney

I did some thinking on the treadmill this morning.
SAFD:
1 - Finish the marathon (or at the very least get swept in line for a very good character ... but preferably finish)
2 - Run the race I woke up to run. I can set all of these grand ambitious plans about my time goals and (more importantly) my character goals, but ... I have to run whatever race feels right that day, whether that's what I planned or not.
3 - Make an appearance at at least one DISmeet. Committing to more than that may be too much for me, but I'm leaving the possibility of more open. But at least one.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD- Goals
(1) arrive as scheduled [looking at you, Delta]
(2) remain calm as the above is unlikely based on previous trips to either North American Disney parks
(3) remember that a day at Disney without kids is not something to be guilty about, and that I do not need to do everything as I am going to run the next day
(4) Show up for half marathon in enough time to have a cup of coffee and go to the bathroom before the start [previous rD fail]
(5) Enjoy the run, enjoy the company if I run with a friend,  take in the scenery, enjoy my body being able to keep in motion, reflect on my ability to take time to train for it, to pay for it, to have family to watch my kids [who are likely in bed but having a great weekend] so I can go without them, bask in sunrise and a totally different climate.  It is a privileged to be able to run this event.
(6) finish the run.  No time goals at this point, just go.  If I keep myself healthy and maintain the current fitness, I will finish.  If I get on board with an actual structured plan, I will be better off! 
(7) keep moving all day.... at least until bedtime!


----------



## Dis5150

jhoannam said:


> Tell me about your diet. Anyone here on the Keto diet and IF?



I am keto/low carb and IF everyday, eating window 11:00 am to 7:00 pm.



Sakigt said:


> I stopped for Everest unplanned last year with the balloon ladies 30 minutes behind me and still had time to stop in Mexico for a margarita to cross the finish line with. It was so ridiculous and fun



You must have been right around me cuz I also rode Everest with the balloon ladies 30 minutes behind me and I stopped in Italy for an Italian Frozen Margarita to cross the finish line with. 

SAFD: To not get sick (again)!

Soooo... Talked to DD28 yesterday and now we are considering Dopey again (we haven't registered yet, feeling safe as had planned on the marathon as a stand alone race this year).... sigh. FOMO is real.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> .. I have to run whatever race feels right that day, whether that's what I planned or not.


  This, exactly!   Like, I can have plans, goals, whatevers, but it's what's in the cards that day for how I'll run.


----------



## Bree

Well...got an email back from RunDisney about race retreat and early expo access.


----------



## bevcgg

In classic RD fashion- here is the response I received. I asked point blank about race retreat and early entry- not about Chear Squads.
I thought the Runners World VIP program was gone. 
What could he be talking about? I did ask for clarification.

I think I am going to purchase access for Marathon morning and enjoy that for what it is.  Early access or not. 


Dear Beverly, 

Were excited to offer exclusive early access to the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo for the upcoming event weekend. However, this offer is only available to those participants that have registered for the VIP Race Retreat Package. Participants that are taking part in other offerings, such as our ChEAR Squad packages, are unfortunately not able to take part in this opportunity. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause.

Beverly, we appreciate your understanding and look forward to seeing you soon.

Best regards,
Luke Mendes
Guest Experience Services


----------



## huskies90

Marathon Weekend Goals:

My goals are right in line with what I have seen from others about having fun and staying healthy. But here are my 2 main goals:

1) Getting that Goofy medal is probably the number 1 goal which of course means finishing the marathon which will be my first ever. I am running the marathon by myself and I haven't decided if I am going to try to "run" it or just take it easy and try to enjoy the experience.  I think with all variables being equal, it will end up being be a combination/balance between the two.  I just don’t know what that means yet. But my number 2 goal may impact how I approach the marathon:

2) My wife and kids are just doing the half. My kids are both flying back directly to their respective colleges Sunday evening as both start their second semesters on Monday 1/14/19. So a big goal/challenge will be figuring out a way to balance having fun with them in the parks all week, during the half marathon and in the parks after the race on Saturday while not burning myself out for the marathon on Sunday.


----------



## bevcgg

Here is the 2nd response. 

Dear Beverly,

Thank you for your response. The VIP Race Retreat Package should be available for the event weekend.

Wishing you a magical day!


----------



## Bree

Race Retreat details are now on the website. No mention of early access to the expo.  I think I’ll be skipping it unless things change.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about goals ... what are your for the weekend? These can be anything you want and don't feel like you have to stick to running or rattle off specific paces, times, etc. Instead, what does a fun and successful marathon weekend look like for you?


I'm doing the 5K, 10K and marathon this time...

5K & 10K goal: have fun, take it easy, hang out with friends and take lots of silly pics
Marathon goal: arrive to the start healthy and ready to tackle it. Beyond that, it'll be one of two things - A. see if I can nab another PR (I had one this year _with_ some photo stops, so in theory, simply not stopping should make for a new PR), or B. ride EE, TOT or RnR (EE make me nervous - not sure I want to lose time that early in the race, just in case, but EE and RnR could have long waits). I have a feeling I won't know if it's A or B until I line up at the start!


----------



## CDKG

Bree said:


> Well...got an email back from RunDisney about race retreat and early expo access.
> View attachment 338983





bevcgg said:


> In classic RD fashion- here is the response I received. I asked point blank about race retreat and early entry- not about Chear Squads.
> I thought the Runners World VIP program was gone.
> What could he be talking about? I did ask for clarification.
> 
> I think I am going to purchase access for Marathon morning and enjoy that for what it is.  Early access or not.
> 
> 
> Dear Beverly,
> 
> Were excited to offer exclusive early access to the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo for the upcoming event weekend. However, this offer is only available to those participants that have registered for the VIP Race Retreat Package. Participants that are taking part in other offerings, such as our ChEAR Squad packages, are unfortunately not able to take part in this opportunity. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Beverly, we appreciate your understanding and look forward to seeing you soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> Luke Mendes
> Guest Experience Services





bevcgg said:


> Here is the 2nd response.
> 
> Dear Beverly,
> 
> Thank you for your response. The VIP Race Retreat Package should be available for the event weekend.
> 
> Wishing you a magical day!


Mixed messages for sure! But, with the Expo opening earlier than last year and the VIP Race Retreat description on the runDisney page saying nothing about early entry, my guess is no early entry this year. Fortunately, that was just a bonus and not a deciding factor for me.


----------



## Olallamom

Goals:
1. Already mentioned, stay healthy and have fun. I am determined to be disciplined with training. So far I am keeping this goal.
2. My main goal is to finally achieve running the entire Dopey event which wasn’t possible during my 2017 attempt due to the half being canceled.
3. Making sure to enjoy the half because my husband will be running it with me. He is looking forward to running through MK. 

I always enjoy running Disney runs even with the very early start times. Marathon weekend is my favorite running event.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD Goals
1. Finish my first Dopey (and also my first marathon in 10 years!)
2. Try to have some fun during the 5K and 10K
3. Take it easy in the parks while still giving my kids a fun vacation
4. See Toy Story Land!


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - great topic!

*My goals:*

Finish my first (and only?) Dopey
Balance time in the parks with races, race prep and plenty of rest
Be able to get sufficient sleep 
Not feel so rushed in the parks - really try and soak up the experience
Enjoy our time at BCV (this will be our first time staying in anything outside of a Value resort)
Enjoy some table service dining that I wouldn't normally do on a trip with the kids
Ensure to get sufficient time on all the big rides/lands that I have yet to experience (Pandora, Toy Story Land, Frozen Ever After)
Enjoy celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary!
Hopefully run into some of you (not literally! )


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:

1. To finish Dopey and my first marathon injury free and feeling good.
2. To go fast enough for a couple of pictures and maybe a ride. 
3. To remember to enjoy every minute of Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Dis5150

Just realized if we do Dopey I will have to change my vacation as right now we arrive on Thursday. Luckily I haven't bought my plane tickets yet. Sigh...


----------



## mankle30

SAFD: 

1. Get my wife through the 5k.
2. Have fun!
3. Improve my marathon time from 2017 and finish more comfortably than 2017.
4. Enjoy the parks and more time at the resort!
5. Hope the weather isn't as cold!


----------



## leholcomb

SAFD:
1. Run 0.7 miles on Friday to begin my 30 for thirty goal
2. Turn 30 at the most magical place on earth!
3. *Finish* my first ever marathon 
4. Finish happy, healthy and upright (my goal for anything over 10 miles lol)
5. Prepare well enough to not feel like I have been run over by multiple trucks the following day
6. Complete my 30 for 30 with the Castaway Cay Challenge while on my first Disney cruise!


----------



## leholcomb

jhoannam said:


> Tell me about your diet. Anyone here on the Keto diet and IF?





Dis5150 said:


> I am keto/low carb and IF everyday, eating window 11:00 am to 7:00 pm.



I am Keto. Do not IF everyday yet. Working up to a 16:8 consistently. Do either of you have any tips for marathon training? I've always "carbed" up for my runs. This is a whole new world for me.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> 1) Getting that Goofy medal is probably the number 1 goal which of course means finishing the marathon which will be my first ever. I am running the marathon by myself and I haven't decided if I am going to try to "run" it or just take it easy and try to enjoy the experience.  I think with all variables being equal, it will end up being be a combination/balance between the two.  I just don’t know what that means yet. But my number 2 goal may impact how I approach the marathon:



If you're going to make one of the two races into a fun run, the marathon is the better choice. There are more character photo opportunities, more chances for rides and drinks along the way, and more to see in general. The half is frankly a fairly boring course, and the only one I ever run for time in the off chance I want to race one of the four marathon weekend races.


----------



## Chaitali

Goals - Redemption marathon and being able to finish this year!  Second goal is to be able to have fun at the parks the rest of the week after the race.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  

1.  Finish my first marathon as part of Dopey.
2.  Enjoy the runDisney marathon experience.  This means stopping for photos even if those are just photos in various places around the parks.  Character photo stops to be determined by length of line _and_ whether or not said character has any meaning to me.  So for instance, while I may wait 10 minutes max for a character I love, I will not stop for a 2 minute wait for a character that doesn't mean anything to me.  
3.  Enjoy the parks at whatever pace I can after Dopey.  Mostly this means being able to move.  I don't care if I move slowly, just that I can move.  
4.  Take celebratory medal photos in the parks _after_ the race(s) with my favorite characters even if I did get some photos with those same characters during the race(s).  And especially if I did not get in race photos with these characters.  
5.  Be healthy heading into Dopey and staying that way after Dopey.


----------



## Dis5150

leholcomb said:


> I am Keto. Do not IF everyday yet. Working up to a 16:8 consistently. Do either of you have any tips for marathon training? I've always "carbed" up for my runs. This is a whole new world for me.



I eat Kind bars on long training runs and during marathons. But I use dopeybadger training plans for marathons and I am slow so my long runs are never over 13ish miles. So I may eat a half a bar before the run and the other half after the first hour of training. Honestly, during the actual marathon I have zero problem consuming carbs. Some keto runners call it "strategic carbs," eating carbs that you will run off during your race. I am not strict keto though so your thoughts on it may be different.


----------



## bearsgirl

cavepig said:


> It's still listed under "Buy More Products" under your dashboard (under manage account)


Thank you so much for your response, @cavepig !!!!!


----------



## gsu1988

SAFD Goals:
Since this will be my first multi race Disney event since the 2010 Goofy and my first Dopey my goals are:
1.  Have fun in the 5 & 10k take pictures, just enjoy the day.
2.  Help my daughter finish her first ever half marathon
3. Finish the marathon upright and collect my bling.

After helping my mom finish her  first marathon in 2014 (she was 69 by the way) I took a break from running.  During that time I packed on about 45 extra pounds and was not very healthy.  This past seven months in have lost the weight, been running again and have even completed two half marathons.  So, I was really apprehensive about taking the Dopey plunge but I figured what better way to keep things rolling then giving myself this huge challenge.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> If you're going to make one of the two races into a fun run, the marathon is the better choice. There are more character photo opportunities, more chances for rides and drinks along the way, and more to see in general. The half is frankly a fairly boring course, and the only one I ever run for time in the off chance I want to race one of the four marathon weekend races.


Agreed about the courses, but the half will already be a "fun run" as I will be running with my family and they are not serious runners. We are doing costumes, characters stops, etc. and it will be fun. The marathon will be my first, possibly my only and I will be by myself. My goal is really just to finish but part of me wants to know how fast I can do it if I really run and part of me doesn't care and just wants to cross the finish line.


----------



## JeffW

SAFD:
1. Introduce a close family friend to runDisney for the first time (running the 5k and 10k)
2. Since I'm not doing Goofy or Dopey this time around, my goal is to finish a Disney Marathon under 3:45 for the first time including photo stops
3. Make it past Japan DATW (clockwise direction) after the marathon

Honestly, #3 seems like the most daunting of the list


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Agreed about the courses, but the half will already be a "fun run" as I will be running with my family and they are not runners. We are doing costumes, characters stops, etc. and it will be fun. The marathon will be my first, possibly my only and I will be by myself. My goal is really just to finish but part of me wants to know how fast I can do it if I really run and part of me doesn't care and just wants to cross the finish line.



If you want to know how fast you can run a marathon, doing it at Disney is not an ideal option in the base case. The course has a significant number of turns and tight places and can get fairly congested if you're not in one of the first few corrals. Add in running the half the day before, and unless you've got plenty of experience and training racing on tired legs, it's not likely to be representative of your true potential.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> If you want to know how fast you can run a marathon, doing it at Disney is not an ideal option in the base case. The course has a significant number of turns and tight places and can get fairly congested if you're not in one of the first few corrals. Add in running the half the day before, and unless you've got plenty of experience and training racing on tired legs, it's not likely to be representative of your true potential.


True again, but it will most likely be the only one I run. And If I ever run one again, it will also be the Disney marathon and it will most likely not be by myself - meaning my kids and/or wife decide they want to do it.  The course is pretty flat and I should be in coral B so the congestion is not really an issue.


----------



## jhoannam

leholcomb said:


> I am Keto. Do not IF everyday yet. Working up to a 16:8 consistently. Do either of you have any tips for marathon training? I've always "carbed" up for my runs. This is a whole new world for me.


I’m consistently 16:8... the longest run has been 7 miles and I wasn’t hungry or grumpy at all after my room at 5:30am.  Next Saturday is 8... I’ll report back. And I do not carb load the day before, I actually eat low carb the 2 days prior and eat carbs on the long run days.


----------



## apdebord

My only goal for the marathon is to finish and maybe not have any meltdowns from being hangry... Since it will be our last trip for a while, my goals for the vacation portion are to have fun, act like a kid (when appropriate), wear dumb t-shirts, and hit my favorite spots.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

apdebord said:


> My only goal for the marathon is to finish and maybe not have any meltdowns from being hangry... Since it will be our last trip for a while, my goals for the vacation portion are to have fun, act like a kid (when appropriate), wear dumb t-shirts, and hit my favorite spots.


I famously thought that 2017 Dark Side would be my last Disney World trip until after Star Wars Galaxy's Edge opens.  Now here I am having ran the 2018 Dark Side races and registered for Dopey.

But seriously, enjoy it.  Sometimes those "last" visits for a while turn out to be very special because you don't know when you'll be back and you take the time to appreciate and savor the little moments.


----------



## lhermiston

mankle30 said:


> SAFD:
> 
> 1. Get my wife through the 5k.
> 2. Have fun!
> 3. Improve my marathon time from 2017 and finish more comfortably than 2017.
> 4. Enjoy the parks and more time at the resort!
> 5. Hope the weather isn't as cold!



Re, No. 5: are you taking requests? If you could set the temp for about 45 at start time, I'd really appreciate it.



huskies90 said:


> True again, but it will most likely be the only one I run. And If I ever run one again, it will also be the Disney marathon and it will most likely not be by myself - meaning my kids and/or wife decide they want to do it.  The course is pretty flat and I should be in coral B so the congestion is not really an issue.



After I finished the Disney marathon (my first), I told my wife I was one and done. It wasn't long after before I was signed up for another marathon (outside of Disney) and another ... don't be surprised if the marathon bug bites you! There are tons of great marathon courses out there. At the same time, do what makes you happy when it comes to these races, it's your time and money.


----------



## PCFriar80

mankle30 said:


> SAFD:
> 
> 1. Get my wife through the 5k.
> 2. Have fun!
> 3. Improve my marathon time from 2017 and finish more comfortably than 2017.
> 4. Enjoy the parks and more time at the resort!
> *5. Hope the weather isn't as cold!*



Just wait until....let's see..... 12/26.  This thread will light up with long range forecast's, what to pack and not pack, etc.  More than likely or should I say unfortunately, there will be travel challenges for folks from all over the country with winter weather woes.  I prefer the colder weather being from CT as a warm and humid race forecast is a lightning rod for disaster for me [2017]....see what I did there?


----------



## huskies90

lhermiston said:


> After I finished the Disney marathon (my first), I told my wife I was one and done. It wasn't long after before I was signed up for another marathon (outside of Disney) and another ... don't be surprised if the marathon bug bites you! There are tons of great marathon courses out there. At the same time, do what makes you happy when it comes to these races, it's your time and money.


The marathon distance is just not ideal for me. I don’t really want to dedicate the time to train for it properly again after this race. I am a big boy - over 200lbs and turning 50 this year. I know there are people bigger and older than me that do it, but those variables and the training distance has already taken its toll on me as I prepare for January. I believe - barring injury - I will do enough training to be ready but this race is kind of a thing I want to do before I get too old to do it kinda thing. Which is one of the reason I am considering running it for a time but also just want to finish. But if I can come close to 4 hours, it might give me incentive to try another. I work in downtown Hartford, both the Hartford half marathon and full marathon cover a lot of the terrain I run during my runs from work. I’ve done the half marathon. I might consider the full. And like I said previously, if my wife or kids want to do the Disney marathon, I might do that again and run it with them. But I doubt I will run it alone again.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> The marathon distance is just not ideal for me. I don’t really want to dedicate the time to train for it properly again after this race. I am a big boy - over 200lbs and turning 50 this year. I know there are people bigger and older than me that do it, but those variables and the training distance has already taken its toll on me as I prepare for January. I believe - barring injury - I will do enough training to be ready but this race is kind of a thing I want to do before I get too old to do it kinda thing. Which is one of the reason I am considering running it for a time but also just want to finish. But if I can come close to 4 hours, it might give me incentive to try another. I work in downtown Hartford, both the Hartford half marathon and full marathon cover a lot of the terrain I run during my runs from work. I’ve done the half marathon. I might consider the full. And like I said previously, if my wife or kids want to do the Disney marathon, I might do that again and run it with them. But I doubt I will run it alone again.



It’s always interesting to read before and after posts, so we’ll be waiting to see how you feel after the marathon in January. It’s amazing how many people enter their first marathon with some variation of the plan that you’ve laid out. It's equally amazing to see how many of those people end up intoxicated by the experience and making immediate plans for their next.

You’re absolutely right that the training takes its toll. I often liken it to a second job. But that hasn’t stopped my bucket list/I wonder if I can first marathon from turning into currently training for my 5th.  Enjoy the journey to your first and don’t be surprised if your perfectly rational thoughts and plans around the marathon distance are somehow altered by the finish line!


----------



## pixarmom

FFigawi said:


> If you want to know how fast you can run a marathon, doing it at Disney is not an ideal option in the base case. The course has a significant number of turns and tight places and can get fairly congested if you're not in one of the first few corrals. Add in running the half the day before, and unless you've got plenty of experience and training racing on tired legs, it's not likely to be representative of your true potential.





huskies90 said:


> True again, but it will most likely be the only one I run. And If I ever run one again, it will also be the Disney marathon and it will most likely not be by myself - meaning my kids and/or wife decide they want to do it.  The course is pretty flat and I should be in coral B so the congestion is not really an issue.



Agree with @FFigawi.  I was in Corral B this year.  In addition to running the half the day before (easy pace with my oldest son) the other factor at Disney is the bathroom situation.  I was in Corral B early enough to warm up, but the last bathrooms before my corral were a bit back, which meant two on-course bathroom stops that I could avoid in small local races.  I encountered a few congested spots in Corral B, sometimes near a pace group.  

So I don't usually PR at Disney and when I do, it's only for the full marathon.  I'm not entirely sure why, but I have a few ideas.  I go into Disney races more relaxed and happy than I would in more typically ideal local race situations.  This community and Disney races in general really help promote that! I'm also more motivated to train hard for Disney because it's such an investment of time and money, and because there is just so much joy and hoopla at Disney races that I want to be as prepared as possible to have fun! And thanks to @DopeyBadger, I ran a 3:58 marathon this year at Disney, which was super exciting! So even if not full potential, it can be really wonderful and fulfilling.

In any event, I'm super excited for you as you run your first marathon, and I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts in January!


----------



## Sakigt

As my first “cold” rundisney race I completely underestimated the temps. I had a trash bag, took it off too early and froze the first 5 miles. Ran like a white walker. The next day I had gloves and a throw away blanket that I couldn’t throw away until mile 3. After that it’s all about the layers. They sell good stuff for cyclists we can steal and use. I barely took off my wool leggining at like mile 16.

Next year I’m going to definitely not play around with the throw away jacket


----------



## pixarmom

Although my marathon goals for this fall are very uncertain right now, my goals for marathon weekend are set!

1.  Help @mateojr cross that 10K finish line!!  Please shout out words of encouragement to a tiny running Stitch if you see him on the course!
2.  Enjoy and appreciate this time with him, because while my older kids continue to love Disney as adults, that little kid time is amazing - and it's short!



apdebord said:


> My only goal for the marathon is to finish and maybe not have any meltdowns from being hangry... Since it will be our last trip for a while, my goals for the vacation portion are to have fun, act like a kid (when appropriate), wear dumb t-shirts, and hit my favorite spots.



Love the "wear dumb t-shirts!"  I should add "wear silly shirts and bows in my hair" because can't really do that anywhere else.  Well, could but don't.


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> 1. Help @mateojr cross that 10K finish line!! Please shout out words of encouragement to a tiny running Stitch if you see him on the course!



Heck yeah!!! I'll make a special sign and be watching for him under the Shipwreck!!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:
1) Arrive at the start line healthy. For the past two marathons because illness that swept through my family, I arrived at the start while still recovering. I am also nervous because I just started my training because of an injury that sidelined me for two months. Even now, it will take a month before I am back to running like I was.
2) Hoping to submit a better proof of time, but not sure I will make the deadline because I just started training again and not sure I want to risk reinjury just to get a better corral.
3) Want to find that balance of going to the parks, but not arriving at the start worn out. I am thinking that walking on my off days might help prevent that.
4) Went solo and looking forward to going with my family this year, so again finding that balance
5) A better time might be nice, but I might be happy with just finishing this year.


----------



## mateojr

Hello everyone! So before I say my goals for the MW ( Marathon Weekend ) I want to say that i'm sorry that I was absent from the DIS board for so long. Anyway here are my goals! 
Make it across the 10k finish line in under an hour ( My record for a 5k is about 27 minutes)
Going to the ( new to me ) Toy Story Land with @pixarmom
Swimming in the pool 
Eating at San Angel Inn
Just eating at Epcot in general!
Eating at Be Our Guest, and more!
And just have fun in general! 

Tell me what you think of my goals and maybe make more suggestions for my goals! 

I wish @DopeyBadger was coming BTW he is giving me my training plan!


----------



## Princess KP

mateojr said:


> Hello everyone! So before I say my goals for the MW ( Marathon Weekend ) I want to say that i'm sorry that I was absent from the DIS board for so long. Anyway here are my goals!
> Make it across the 10k finish line in under an hour ( My record for a 5k is about 27 minutes)
> Going to the ( new to me ) Toy Story Land with @pixarmom
> Swimming in the pool
> Eating at San Angel Inn
> Just eating at Epcot in general!
> Eating at Be Our Guest, and more!
> And just have fun in general!
> 
> Tell me what you think of my goals and maybe make more suggestions for my goals!
> 
> I wish @DopeyBadger was coming BTW he is giving me my training plan!


I think those are great goals! I'm looking forward to seeing Toy Story Land too! 
With @DopeyBadger's training plan, I am sure you will finish the 10K in under an hour.


----------



## DopeyBadger

While I'm not participating in Marathon Weekend in 2019, I still have some goals.

1) To coach as many athletes that will give me the honor through Marathon Weekend.
2) To live vicariously through all of you and watch you all accomplish all of the goals you've laid out for yourself!



mateojr said:


> Hello everyone! So before I say my goals for the MW ( Marathon Weekend ) I want to say that i'm sorry that I was absent from the DIS board for so long. Anyway here are my goals!
> Make it across the 10k finish line in under an hour ( My record for a 5k is about 27 minutes)
> Going to the ( new to me ) Toy Story Land with @pixarmom
> Swimming in the pool
> Eating at San Angel Inn
> Just eating at Epcot in general!
> Eating at Be Our Guest, and more!
> And just have fun in general!
> 
> Tell me what you think of my goals and maybe make more suggestions for my goals!
> 
> I wish @DopeyBadger was coming BTW he is giving me my training plan!



It's been so long, but welcome back!  Stick around a while!  Looks like some great goals to me.  That sub-60 10k is going down for sure!  Just will have to stay patient and trust yourself.  But I know you can do it.  I'm excited to work in a collaborative effort together on your training plan this fall.  Definitely sad I won't be able to join you down there for Marathon Weekend, but I've got Last Call (in December) penciled in.  So maybe we'll get to hang out there!


----------



## mateojr

DopeyBadger said:


> While I'm not participating in Marathon Weekend in 2019, I still have some goals.
> 
> 1) To coach as many athletes that will give me the honor through Marathon Weekend.
> 2) To live vicariously through all of you and watch you all accomplish all of the goals you've laid out for yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long, but welcome back!  Stick around a while!  Looks like some great goals to me.  That sub-60 10k is going down for sure!  Just will have to stay patient and trust yourself.  But I know you can do it.  I'm excited to work in a collaborative effort together on your training plan this fall.  Definitely sad I won't be able to join you down there for Marathon Weekend, but I've got Last Call (in December) penciled in.  So maybe we'll get to hang out there!



Thats so nice! @pixarmom is running the last call too! Fun fact: For the last two Last Calls, they let me announce the racers at the end of that race! Anyway see ya there! Im excited to work on my training plan!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

mateojr said:


> Tell me what you think of my goals and maybe make more suggestions for my goals!



I'm thinking your goals are perfect as is. You have boiled it down to what is important for you.


----------



## DopeyBadger

mateojr said:


> Thats so nice! @pixarmom is running the last call too! Fun fact: For the last two Last Calls, they let me announce the racers at the end of that race! Anyway see ya there! Im excited to work on my training plan!



That would be so fun if you got to announce me cross.  Depending on how the next few months go I was hoping to go for a NYQ.


----------



## cburnett11

My Goal:

Really I just have 1 goal in the January marathon.  To do whatever I can to help my wife complete the race this year.

It will be my 4th year running it, but it will be my wife's 1st year.  She signed up last year (along with 3 others in my family), trained harder than the others, and was very ready to complete her first marathon.  But then in some weird act of "randomness", she woke up Tuesday morning of race week with some type of ankle sprain/strain/pain.  We really couldn't even figure out when it might've happened.  Her last couple runs had gone so well.

She went to PT at least a couple days before we left (flew out on Friday), but I don't think the injury was even old enough to diagnose properly.  She had had a stress fracture in the past and I think they thought it could be another one of those.  Anyways, she was still planning to toe the line last year as late as Saturday at the expo.  The KT people were trying their hardest (3 of them involved) to get her able to try by applying tape in a variety of ways.  In the end, we all really knew she wouldn't be able to finish and would likely injure herself further by trying.  As we were leaving expo, she finally said the words "I don't think it would be smart to try and run tomorrow".  It was the right decision to bow out gracefully, but a hard one to make.  At any rate, she was a total team player and cheered the rest of us at 3 different spots (TTC, Poly, and the finish).

So she's been working hard again, but has had a history of getting injured.  She runs, does some strength/flexibility exercises, and has a positive outlook again.  We just need her to get all the way to the start line this time feeling good.  If we can have that happen, I'll do whatever I possibly can to encourage her all the way through the marathon as I'll be with her every step of the way.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'll be happy to run the Half this year as I missed out on registration for the 10K due to the website being so slow. SO, honestly, my goal is to basically just meet a bunch of you RunDISers at a few of the Marathon Weekend meetups in the hopes one or a few of you crazy pro Dopey runners will convince me to attempt it in 2020. And drink beer with y'all. Lots and lots of beer!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cburnett11 said:


> My Goal:
> 
> Really I just have 1 goal in the January marathon.  To do whatever I can to help my wife complete the race this year.
> 
> It will be my 4th year running it, but it will be my wife's 1st year.  She signed up last year (along with 3 others in my family), trained harder than the others, and was very ready to complete her first marathon.  But then in some weird act of "randomness", she woke up Tuesday morning of race week with some type of ankle sprain/strain/pain.  We really couldn't even figure out when it might've happened.  Her last couple runs had gone so well.
> 
> She went to PT at least a couple days before we left (flew out on Friday), but I don't think the injury was even old enough to diagnose properly.  She had had a stress fracture in the past and I think they thought it could be another one of those.  Anyways, she was still planning to toe the line last year as late as Saturday at the expo.  The KT people were trying their hardest (3 of them involved) to get her able to try by applying tape in a variety of ways.  In the end, we all really knew she wouldn't be able to finish and would likely injure herself further by trying.  As we were leaving expo, she finally said the words "I don't think it would be smart to try and run tomorrow".  It was the right decision to bow out gracefully, but a hard one to make.  At any rate, she was a total team player and cheered the rest of us at 3 different spots (TTC, Poly, and the finish).
> 
> So she's been working hard again, but has had a history of getting injured.  She runs, does some strength/flexibility exercises, and has a positive outlook again.  We just need her to get all the way to the start line this time feeling good.  If we can have that happen, I'll do whatever I possibly can to encourage her all the way through the marathon as I'll be with her every step of the way.


Good luck to your wife in staying healthy and crossing the finish line.



Princess_Nikki said:


> I'll be happy to run the Half this year as I missed out on registration for the 10K due to the website being so slow. SO, honestly, my goal is to basically just meet a bunch of you RunDISers at a few of the Marathon Weekend meetups in the hopes one or a few of you crazy pro Dopey runners will convince me to attempt it in 2020. And drink beer with y'all. Lots and lots of beer!


On running a marathon or Dopey I will say this.  For many years I was reasonably certain I would never run a marathon.  And then over time that began to change.  But in the end, I still needed to decide for myself.  The beauty of the runDISers is that they won't actually convince you to attempt a marathon or Dopey.  But they will absolutely cheer for you and encourage you in whatever you decide to.  And honestly, I found that very empowering.  When I voiced my fears, doubts, and concerns about running a marathon, this community supported me and reassured me that it was okay if I decided not to and that no one would think less of me.  Ultimately, that helped me determine why I wanted to run a marathon or Dopey independent of any external pressure.


----------



## jennamfeo

Signs up for a marathon, loses motivation to run. Sounds about right, right?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Signs up for a marathon, loses motivation to run. Sounds about right, right?


Yep... 

There is just a combination of things right not that are just making me feel like not running.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Yep...
> 
> There is just a combination of things right not that are just making me feel like not running.


Same.


----------



## SarahDisney

In light of comments from @jennamfeo and @rteetz ... what do you guys think about some sort of running competition/game? Like, you post your planned mileage for the week at the beginning of the week, and anyone who hits 90% of their mileage or more gets something? (And by something I mean a certificate or bragging rights ... or maybe a super cheap plastic medal for the people who have hit their goal the most by marathon weekend.)
Anyone interested in something like that? Would that help motivate some of the people who are struggling?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Yep...
> 
> There is just a combination of things right not that are just making me feel like not running.





SarahDisney said:


> In light of comments from @jennamfeo and @rteetz ... what do you guys think about some sort of running competition/game? Like, you post your planned mileage for the week at the beginning of the week, and anyone who hits 90% of their mileage or more gets something? (And by something I mean a certificate or bragging rights ... or maybe a super cheap plastic medal for the people who have hit their goal the most by marathon weekend.)
> Anyone interested in something like that? Would that help motivate some of the people who are struggling?



Winner gets to choose the panda design for @rteetz? #pandamondium2019


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Winner gets to choose the panda design for @rteetz? #pandamondium2019


NO


----------



## Desdemona924

FFigawi said:


> Winner gets to choose the panda design for @rteetz? #pandamondium2019



What happens if he wins?


----------



## FFigawi

Desdemona924 said:


> What happens if he wins?



He gets to pick the design, of course


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> He gets to pick the design, of course


So no face paint! I might take you up on this just so I can win and not get the face paint. This could be the best motivation ever!


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh no, what have I done...


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> So no face paint! I might take you up on this just so I can win and not get the face paint. This could be the best motivation ever!



@Keels will NEVER allow this bet to happen!! Muahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> @Keels will NEVER allow this bet to happen!! Muahahahahahaha!!!!!


Why’d you have to bring her into this!


----------



## Keels

I wondered why I felt my ears burning.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I wondered why I felt my ears burning.


Nothing to see here...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> So no face paint! I might take you up on this just so I can win and not get the face paint. This could be the best motivation ever!


I don't think that's how this works. You can't walk up to a face paint booth and ask for the "no face paint" face paint.


----------



## Keels

It’s all fun and games until I include a ringer that is 99-percent guaranteed to hit all mileage every week to help secure #Pandamonium2019.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I don't think that's how this works. You can't walk up to a face paint booth and ask for the "no face paint" face paint.


So I just don’t walk up at all.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Signs up for a marathon, loses motivation to run. Sounds about right, right?


After registering for Dopey, I envisioned a glorious first training run with the marathon becoming real.  Instead, all 3 runs since have challenged me and tempted me to throw in the towel early on in two of them for pain or convenience reasons.  I hope it's just good practice for the marathon when I absolutely do not want to throw in the towel.  It's perhaps naive hope, but I believe that if I put in the training and avoid injury on race day, I can will myself to that finish line no matter what the race throws at me.


----------



## Dis5150

I absolutely need motivation so I am down with @SarahDisney's suggestion!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> In light of comments from @jennamfeo and @rteetz ... what do you guys think about some sort of running competition/game? Like, you post your planned mileage for the week at the beginning of the week, and anyone who hits 90% of their mileage or more gets something? (And by something I mean a certificate or bragging rights ... or maybe a super cheap plastic medal for the people who have hit their goal the most by marathon weekend.)
> Anyone interested in something like that? Would that help motivate some of the people who are struggling?


It's an interesting idea.  Accountability works wonders to keep my motivation where it should be.  

Last Saturday I felt an extreme tightness in my upper right calf less than 8 minutes into my run.  I tried to power through it to see if it would go away.  It didn't.  But I didn't want to quit, so I slowed down and made it to the end of my run just fine.  When that happens during a non critical training period, it's so much easier to shut it down when clearly I did not need to stop.  I just needed to recognize that for whatever reason, I needed to go slower that day.


----------



## jennamfeo

I did do a few RunBets and they did help me make sure I got my miles in. The first game I did, I bet $10 and won $1.80. The second game I did I bet $40, and won like .65 and said to hell with this.


----------



## Dis5150

FONM (Fear of No Money) won out over FOMO for Dopey!  Back to running the marathon as a stand alone race this year. At least that is the plan.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> In light of comments from @jennamfeo and @rteetz ... what do you guys think about some sort of running competition/game? Like, you post your planned mileage for the week at the beginning of the week, and anyone who hits 90% of their mileage or more gets something? (And by something I mean a certificate or bragging rights ... or maybe a super cheap plastic medal for the people who have hit their goal the most by marathon weekend.)
> Anyone interested in something like that? Would that help motivate some of the people who are struggling?



Great idea,  Sometimes seeing others workouts makes you want to get out there just so you can post that you did it too!  Virtual hi-fives go a long way for motivation.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> Great idea,  Sometimes seeing others workouts makes you want to get out there just so you can post that you did it too!  Virtual hi-fives go a long way for motivation.



We have a group set up on Strava where you can see people's workouts, enter challenges together, etc. I don't know the link off the top of my head, but I'm sure @DopeyBadger does.


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> We have a group set up on Strava where you can see people's workouts, enter challenges together, etc. I don't know the link off the top of my head, but I'm sure @DopeyBadger does.



It's on a spreadsheet somewhere, I'm sure... lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

It's in @DopeyBadger's signature.
https://www.strava.com/clubs/disboards-community-195761

Very useful if you're not me and you actually like paying attention to Strava.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> We have a group set up on Strava where you can see people's workouts, enter challenges together, etc. I don't know the link off the top of my head, but I'm sure @DopeyBadger does.


I think I just searched for it in Strava when I first signed up.  And then I knew I had found it because @DopeyBadger runs were showing up in the group.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I joined the group when I joined Strava a few weeks ago. It is cool, but I recognize very few of the other members because I know you all based on your Dis name.


----------



## SarahDisney

BuckeyeBama said:


> I joined the group when I joined Strava a few weeks ago. It is cool, but I recognize very few of the other members because I know you all based on your Dis name.



Truth!
I know a few people. But most people I'm like ... that person ran very nicely but I have no idea who they are so I can't muster up the proper amount of enthusiasm.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I like how we all "know" each other here 

(I was talking about the dis to my husband a few days ago and said "I know it always sounds so weird, but it's not weird!")


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> We have a group set up on Strava where you can see people's workouts, enter challenges together, etc. I don't know the link off the top of my head, but I'm sure @DopeyBadger does.


I did download Strava a month ago, I haven't actually used it cause I didn't  get the purpose.  Can you limit what gets seen so running routes/location aren't visible?     I could look I'm sure but I am being lazy.  

I post random runs on instagram, that's fun.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

cavepig said:


> I did download Strava a month ago, I haven't actually used it cause I didn't  get the purpose.  Can you limit what gets seen so running routes/location aren't visible?     I could look I'm sure but I am being lazy.
> 
> I post random runs on instagram, that's fun.


Yes, you can limit things like that. There is a FAQ that walks you though it. I can see why women would not want that out there.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> I like how we all "know" each other here
> 
> (I was talking about the dis to my husband a few days ago and said "I know it always sounds so weird, but it's not weird!")


I'm always talking to my husband about the Dis. Yesterday he got to see @Keels foot. And he knows all about @rteetz becoming a panda. And if there is some good info from the Running Board QOTD I pass it along. Haha.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> I post random runs on instagram, that's fun.



You also post lots of fun Disney and WDW marathon course pictures, which are also fun


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I'm always talking to my husband about the Dis. Yesterday he got to see @Keels foot. And he knows all about @rteetz becoming a panda. And if there is some good info from the Running Board QOTD I pass it along. Haha.



Please send him my apologies for that ...
In other news, I now have CDs of all my scans and images. Too bad my MacBook doesn't have a CD drive, so now I can't post them all over my social media.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> I did download Strava a month ago, I haven't actually used it cause I didn't  get the purpose.  Can you limit what gets seen so running routes/location aren't visible?     I could look I'm sure but I am being lazy.



Yes, you can. As @BuckeyeBama said, there's documentation online which explains how to do it. I'm not sure if you can hide your entire route, but I do know you can hide the starting and ending locations.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Please send him my apologies for that ...
> In other news, I now have CDs of all my scans and images. Too bad my MacBook doesn't have a CD drive, so now I can't post them all over my social media.


Who the heck uses CDs anymore?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Who the heck uses CDs anymore?



Apparently the entire healthcare industry? I was really hoping that I would get printouts at least of my x-rays from yesterday, but nope. 

I was *thisclose* to posting on my neighborhood FB group if anyone had a PC I could borrow for a hot minute, but then I realized how ridiculous that sounded.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Who the heck uses CDs anymore?



Meeeeeeeee!!!

One of my three computers has a CD drive, which means that every once in a while I get to pull out all of my old CDs and listen to music from the past and get really nostalgic.
(Yes, I know said music from the past is probably all on spotify)


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Who the heck uses CDs anymore?


Actually, interest rates are going up,  You can get 3% on a .....oooops wrong thread and wrong type of CD.  Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Apparently the entire healthcare industry? I was really hoping that I would get printouts at least of my x-rays from yesterday, but nope.
> 
> I was *thisclose* to posting on my neighborhood FB group if anyone had a PC I could borrow for a hot minute, but then I realized how ridiculous that sounded.


Yep, all of my CT scans were given to me on CDs, as well as my MRI. My X-rays have all been goven to me on film. Really behind the times.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yep, all of my CT scans were given to me on CDs, as well as my MRI. My X-rays have all been goven to me on film. Really behind the times.



I was hoping my x-rays would be on film, but nope - CD. I did get to actually see the creepy standing/weight-bearing CT imaging they did today, so there's that ...


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> I joined the group when I joined Strava a few weeks ago. It is cool, but I recognize very few of the other members because I know you all based on your Dis name.



It’s far from a complete list, but if you go into the DisBoards Community group an look at the posts, the oldest post is a collection of people announcing their Dis names under their real names.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> You also post lots of fun Disney and WDW marathon course pictures, which are also fun


Yes, way more fun than my runs!  I need to delve into other years Disney runs too.



rteetz said:


> Who the heck uses CDs anymore?


 Me


----------



## Bree

I really enjoy everyone here.  I have nobody in real life that understands my Disney obsession, love of running and combining the two.

I have Strava, but I’ve been super lazy and haven’t looked at it in weeks. I’ve been following runners on Instagram instead because pictures are more fun. I post my own too. I like using that as a running diary because, again, pictures are more fun that stats  on my computer screen.

Off topic vent....

My Dairy Queen no longer serves chocolate sprinkles. WTH?  I have been good all day and earned myself a vanilla soft serve with chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> My Dairy Queen no longer serves chocolate sprinkles. WTH? I have been good all day and earned myself a vanilla soft serve with chocolate sprinkles



Just means you gotta go Dipped Cone. Or Dilly Bar.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Apparently the entire healthcare industry? I was really hoping that I would get printouts at least of my x-rays from yesterday, but nope.
> 
> I was *thisclose* to posting on my neighborhood FB group if anyone had a PC I could borrow for a hot minute, but then I realized how ridiculous that sounded.



When I got my scans last year..I went into Best Buy and used one of their demo computers to get the actual images.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> When I got my scans last year..I went into Best Buy and used one of their demo computers to get the actual images.



Oh snap! I guess I could go to the library tomorrow ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh snap! I guess I could go to the library tomorrow ...


What’s a library?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> What’s a library?



Get off my lawn, whippersnapper. #ElderMillennial


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> What’s a library?



Do colleges not have libraries? When I was in college that was where I went to get my crossword puzzle and sudoku in the mornings (it was very important that I have things to do in class other than pay attention).


----------



## jhoannam

SarahDisney said:


> It's in @DopeyBadger's signature.
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/disboards-community-195761
> 
> Very useful if you're not me and you actually like paying attention to Strava.


Just joined!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Do colleges not have libraries? When I was in college that was where I went to get my crossword puzzle and sudoku in the mornings (it was very important that I have things to do in class other than pay attention).


I’m trying to be funny!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I’m trying to be funny!



I know.


----------



## wdvak

Keels said:


> Apparently the entire healthcare industry? I was really hoping that I would get printouts at least of my x-rays from yesterday, but nope.
> 
> I was *thisclose* to posting on my neighborhood FB group if anyone had a PC I could borrow for a hot minute, but then I realized how ridiculous that sounded.



We have an external drive for our Mac that you could use, but I know Alaska isn’t your neighborhood.


----------



## Keels

wdvak said:


> We have an external drive for our Mac that you could use, but I know Alaska isn’t your neighborhood.



This time last year, I was about to head to Alaska and TRUST ME I wish I was there right now!!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

wdvak said:


> We have an external drive for our Mac that you could use, but I know Alaska isn’t your neighborhood.



This made me wonder if I could plug my USB floppy disk drive into my work MacBook ... but then I remembered that my work computer doesn't have USB ports, it's all USB-C.
Oh, Apple.


----------



## Keels

I ended up firing up the old MacBook I use to "download" movies for my AppleTV to see if it would work, but even worse I really DO need a PC! These dumb things are in a file extension that's not convertible to OS. 

I JUST WANT TO SEE THE INSIDE OF MY CREEPY FOOT WHY IS THIS SO HARD.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I ended up firing up the old MacBook I use to "download" movies for my AppleTV to see if it would work, but even worse I really DO need a PC! These dumb things are in a file extension that's not convertible to OS.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO SEE THE INSIDE OF MY CREEPY FOOT WHY IS THIS SO HARD.



Well they probably just assume that anyone who has a CD drive has a PC anyway, so they don't need to be compatible with Mac OS


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’m trying to be funny!



You'll be funnier in Panda paint


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Well they probably just assume that anyone who has a CD drive has a PC anyway, so they don't need to be compatible with Mac OS



If anyone needs me tomorrow morning, I'll be at the downtown library trying to self-diagnose myself with a public PC and some YouTube videos.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You'll be funnier in Panda paint


I prefer Badger paint


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I prefer Badger paint



OH I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN SIR JUST YOU WATCH.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> OH I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN SIR JUST YOU WATCH.


Hey it will work for Bowl season in January!


----------



## Keels

HOT. DAMN. 
This sure looks like a modified panda ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> HOT. DAMN.
> This sure looks like a modified panda ...
> 
> View attachment 339531


That doesn’t look like Bucky!


----------



## wdvak

Keels said:


> This time last year, I was about to head to Alaska and TRUST ME I wish I was there right now!!!!!




Not as hot and not even heading close to your humidity right now, but we’ve finally had some nice weather and the past couple of weeks have been in the 80s. Since I’m doing Dopey this year I’m expecting record warm temperatures since in January I won’t be at all acclimated


----------



## Keels

wdvak said:


> Not as hot and not even heading close to your humidity right now, but we’ve finally had some nice weather and the past couple of weeks have been in the 80s. Since I’m doing Dopey this year I’m expecting record warm temperatures since in January I won’t be at all acclimated



Not gonna lie ... after this year and last year, I wouldn't mind some warmer weather!


++++++++++++++++++

Also - BREAKING FACE-PAINT NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BuckeyeBama said:


> I joined the group when I joined Strava a few weeks ago. It is cool, but I recognize very few of the other members because I know you all based on your Dis name.


The only one I know for sure is DopeyBadger because I recognized him from all the photos he posts in his training journal.  I recognize a few other names I've seen, probably in his training journal.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> I like how we all "know" each other here
> 
> (I was talking about the dis to my husband a few days ago and said "I know it always sounds so weird, but it's not weird!")


I collectively refer to all of you as my internet running friends.  I was watching an online nutrition for runners coaching session tonight with U.S. Olympian Jared Ward and he was taking questions about fueling for races and was talking about training plans for a 5K or a 10K, or a Half, or a Marathon.  I couldn't bring myself to ask what if you're running all 4 of those races on 4 consecutive days.  But I knew that around here, I wouldn't get funny looks for even thinking about such an idea.  I figure this group is collectively responsible for planting the idea in my head in the first place.


----------



## JulieODC

My younger DD loves Lilo and Stitch, and I was debating adding an Ohana breakfast....but the only day that really works is Sunday at 7:30. I’m guessing that trying to Uber over from the Dolphin on marathon morning is a bad idea, right?


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> I really enjoy everyone here.  I have nobody in real life that understands my Disney obsession, love of running and combining the two.
> 
> I have Strava, but I’ve been super lazy and haven’t looked at it in weeks. I’ve been following runners on Instagram instead because pictures are more fun. I post my own too. I like using that as a running diary because, again, pictures are more fun that stats  on my computer screen.



Yes, that’s why like Instagram, the pictures, I’m a very picture oriented person. Stats don't do much for me either.


----------



## KattyBelle

For those who got stuck on the payment screen during registration (got charged but weren’t actually registered), have you had the charges reversed yet?


----------



## rteetz

KattyBelle said:


> For those who got stuck on the payment screen during registration (got charged but weren’t actually registered), have you had the charges reversed yet?


Mine were removed within 36-48 hours.


----------



## KattyBelle

rteetz said:


> Mine were removed within 36-48 hours.



Yeah, I used a gift card, so I’m wondering if I’m SOL...certainly feeling that way. 
Just wondering if I’ve given them enough time considering how many people were affected.


----------



## rteetz

KattyBelle said:


> Yeah, I used a gift card, so I’m wondering if I’m SOL...certainly feeling that way.
> Just wondering if I’ve given them enough time considering how many people were affected.


I would call for sure.


----------



## wdvak

KattyBelle said:


> For those who got stuck on the payment screen during registration (got charged but weren’t actually registered), have you had the charges reversed yet?




I’d call. Mine were reversed after 6 days.


----------



## KattyBelle

wdvak said:


> I’d call. Mine were reversed after 6 days.



Thank you. I will call them when I get home.


----------



## Carrie24

KattyBelle said:


> Yeah, I used a gift card, so I’m wondering if I’m SOL...certainly feeling that way.
> Just wondering if I’ve given them enough time considering how many people were affected.





KattyBelle said:


> Yeah, I used a gift card, so I’m wondering if I’m SOL...certainly feeling that way.
> Just wondering if I’ve given them enough time considering how many people were affected.



Here's my timeline of this problem -

Used a gift card and got an error for Dopey registration Thursday so I had to redo it with a credit card.  I called Thursday afternoon and she took my name and number and said it would be refunded automatically or they'd call.

I sent a message through the contact page on Tuesday and got back a copy/paste response about credit card charges just being pending and if they don't go away after 7-10 days then send screenshots of bank statements.  That clearly does not apply here.

I called Wednesday and she said my name was on the list to be refunded but they didn't have the last 4 digits of the gift card (so then why didn't they call?).  When I asked about a timeline, she said she didn't have a timeline but should be by the end of the week.  

No refund as of now, so I'm going to call again Monday.  I don't need the money until I need to buy tickets in October for a November trip, but I'm certainly not going to let $623 linger for weeks or months.

You should probably call to make sure you're at least on the list of "we'll get to it eventually" and that they have the info they need.


----------



## KattyBelle

Carrie24 said:


> Here's my timeline of this problem -
> 
> Used a gift card and got an error for Dopey registration Thursday so I had to redo it with a credit card.  I called Thursday afternoon and she took my name and number and said it would be refunded automatically or they'd call.
> 
> I sent a message through the contact page on Tuesday and got back a copy/paste response about credit card charges just being pending and if they don't go away after 7-10 days then send screenshots of bank statements.  That clearly does not apply here.
> 
> I called Wednesday and she said my name was on the list to be refunded but they didn't have the last 4 digits of the gift card (so then why didn't they call?).  When I asked about a timeline, she said she didn't have a timeline but should be by the end of the week.
> 
> No refund as of now, so I'm going to call again Monday.  I don't need the money until I need to buy tickets in October for a November trip, but I'm certainly not going to let $623 linger for weeks or months.
> 
> You should probably call to make sure you're at least on the list of "we'll get to it eventually" and that they have the info they need.



Thank you so much for sharing! I feel the gift card situation is making it more complicated to sort out than credit cards.

I also used the “contact page” to email them last Thursday afternoon, so they have all my contact info. I did include the last 4 digits of the GC in my email. Their response was “please know that any pending charges from attempted registrations will fall off in the coming days” but it did not give any other timeframe.

I’m pretty miffed, but trying to be patient.


----------



## roxymama

Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples

I just don't know.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819


I was eyeballing the Flamingo one. Haha. They are both super cute though. Gosh, IS IT too soon to be thinking about costumes??


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I was eyeballing the Flamingo one. Haha. They are both super cute though. Gosh, IS IT too soon to be thinking about costumes??



I think I just have itchy "add to cart button finger" lately.  It comes and goes.


----------



## wdvak

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819




I think it works for dole whip. And it’s never too early to think about costumes.


----------



## KSellers88

I think that skirt is adorable and works for a Dole Whip!! I technically already have two costumes for Princess weekend, LOL. Mainly because I bought too many last year and cannot make a decision until the night before a run. I just finalized Wine and Dine so now I'll start pondering Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Livelovedance

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.



I think it’s cute! Somehow I feel behind now that I haven’t given a thought to costumes lol. Once I get through registration I’m sure that’ll be on my mind!


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> I think that skirt is adorable and works for a Dole Whip!! I technically already have two costumes for Princess weekend, LOL. Mainly because I bought too many last year and cannot make a decision until the night before a run. I just finalized Wine and Dine so now I'll start pondering Marathon Weekend.



Oh I feel you.  Before wine n done 5k I had two choices laid out and picked in the dark of my room while my family slept that morning.


----------



## longhorns2

JulieODC said:


> My younger DD loves Lilo and Stitch, and I was debating adding an Ohana breakfast....but the only day that really works is Sunday at 7:30. I’m guessing that trying to Uber over from the Dolphin on marathon morning is a bad idea, right?



Maybe take bus or uber to Epcot and then monorail over? I think that's a "safer" option - and also kinda cool view to see the runners all over property! But the 7:30 ressie could be hard as a straight uber option.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> My younger DD loves Lilo and Stitch, and I was debating adding an Ohana breakfast....but the only day that really works is Sunday at 7:30. I’m guessing that trying to Uber over from the Dolphin on marathon morning is a bad idea, right?


This will be tough. Uber should work but it may take extra time so build that in for sure. You can take it either directly too the Poly or take it to the TTC and then walk over.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819



Not enough pockets for rum


----------



## Princess_Nikki

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819



@roxymama  I have seen quite a few runners in the past with Dole Whip themed costumes. Some were way cuter than others but I think they’re actually quite fantastic!   I do not know if they still carry them but I bought myself a Raw Threads tank top that was Dole Whip themed. It says “Will Run For > (has pic of dole whip)”.
Raw Threads tanks I noticed are super popular with Disney runners, especially the ladies. I have quite a few of them. Super soft too. You could pair something like that with the skirt. I’m SURE someone on Etsy would have a dole whip inspired anything for sale. The skirt you posted reminds me of a print you would see from the early 90’s, which has made a comeback, so I don’t think it’s too over the top or ugly at all.

Probably for the sake of running, I would keep it simple and comfy. I’ve seen quite a few clever dole whip costumes. I think it’s a great idea! I love these Dole Whip inspired ears too.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819



 I think it's Cute & should pop in pictures.   

It's never too early to figure out outfits!


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> Hypothetical:  for someone considering a dole whip themed running costume.  Is this skirt A) cute or B) meh
> C) too early to pick anything because I have months to change my mind or D) dang that's a fugly skirt, don't be persuaded by the pineapples
> 
> I just don't know.
> View attachment 339819



Too soon?  Absolutely not!  Agree with @cavepig - it's never too soon!  I ordered our Lilo and Stitch outfits from etsy last month for August delivery for our January race.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Never too early to think about costumes.  I think my planned 2018 Dark Side 5K costume needs to actually show up during marathon weekend.  I left Yoda at my resort which kind of ruined the whole costume.  

I think my Prince Phillip costume will be appearing once again although possibly for the full this time.  I'm torn about using the old cape which reads "Once Upon a Dream In a Galaxy Far, Far Away. . . ." on the back or getting a new cape that references 26.2 or 48.6 miles being the new dragon or something to that effect.  Speaking of a Prince Phillip costume, for those who have run all the events at marathon weekend, is there any one race more likely to have Princess Aurora or anyone else from Sleeping Beauty as a character stop than another?  That could influence my decision.

This would leave me with two more races to come up with something.  Granted all my race costumes use performance shirts so sometimes they're more themed instead of costumes.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Not enough pockets for rum



That's why they sell those waist belts with the little bottles on them right?  



Princess_Nikki said:


> View attachment 339842 View attachment 339843
> 
> @roxymama  I have seen quite a few runners in the past with Dole Whip themed costumes. Some were way cuter than others but I think they’re actually quite fantastic!   I do not know if they still carry them but I bought myself a Raw Threads tank top that was Dole Whip themed. It says “Will Run For > (has pic of dole whip)”.
> Raw Threads tanks I noticed are super popular with Disney runners, especially the ladies. I have quite a few of them. Super soft too. You could pair something like that with the skirt. I’m SURE someone on Etsy would have a dole whip inspired anything for sale. The skirt you posted reminds me of a print you would see from the early 90’s, which has made a comeback, so I don’t think it’s too over the top or ugly at all.
> 
> Probably for the sake of running, I would keep it simple and comfy. I’ve seen quite a few clever dole whip costumes. I think it’s a great idea! I love these Dole Whip inspired ears too.



Oh I like those ears on the right!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sleepless Knight said:


> is there any one race more likely to have Princess Aurora or anyone else from Sleeping Beauty as a character stop than another?



Tough to say with any high level of certainty.  I do believe the last few years Aurora has been in France in EPCOT at the end of the marathon.    But I'm usually at that point on the course before the World Showcase has really opened up.  So I can't say whether she's still there once it gets busier.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Speaking of a Prince Phillip costume, for those who have run all the events at marathon weekend, is there any one race more likely to have Princess Aurora or anyone else from Sleeping Beauty as a character stop than another? That could influence my decision.



She was out for both the half and full, but I can't remember if it was in the same spot or not. I know @croach got pictures with her in both races ...


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> She was out for both the half and full, but I can't remember if it was in the same spot or not. I know @croach got pictures with her in both races ...



Half marathon, she was in the MK backstage area - or at least that’s who I was told she was. She was with Belle in France during the full.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Tough to say with any high level of certainty.  I do believe the last few years Aurora has been in France in EPCOT at the end of the marathon.    But I'm usually at that point on the course before the World Showcase has really opened up.  So I can't say whether she's still there once it gets busier.



We get it. You’re fast. 
What even was the point of this post?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> We get it. You’re fast.
> What even was the point of this post?



Ouch, I'm sorry.  This was in no way a humble brag post.  He asked whether Aurora was on course.  I responded by telling him where I found Aurora on course the last few years.  However, the location at which she appeared was in EPCOT World Showcase.  Therefore, I was unaware of whether Aurora would be present in the park when open to the general public.  I genuinely didn't know whether she was still present on the path of the course when hundreds of other day guests are present.  But @croach has confirmed that location.  Apologies as the intent of the post was to help.


----------



## ZellyB

We also got Aurora around France during the marathon one year. I think it might have been in 2015 but can’t recall for sure. The truth is you just can’t always predict on the princesses since they seem to trade them out throughout the race.


----------



## gjramsey

I got Aurora and Belle this year, and they looked lonely as I ran up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Thanks everybody.  The last time I did a more general themed runDisney event was 2012.  Since then all races have been Star Wars with the exception of The Avengers.  And obviously the traditional Disney characters aren't out for those races.


----------



## SarahDisney

I think there are usually princesses out. At least I hope so.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm already thinking costumes. But I'm also fairly well known as an overplanner...


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

DopeyBadger said:


> Tough to say with any high level of certainty.  I do believe the last few years Aurora has been in France in EPCOT at the end of the marathon.    But I'm usually at that point on the course before the World Showcase has really opened up.  So I can't say whether she's still there once it gets busier.



This is definitely true.  My wife and I have had completely different character experiences on the same course in WDW only 60-90 minutes apart.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 163 days until the kickoff of marathon weekend!

I was reading on the Disney Tourist Blog this week about the rumors of Brazil coming to the World Showcase, which I think would be pretty cool. So, this week's Sundays are for Disney question is: what country or countries would you like to see added to the World Showcase? 

Just a reminder that the current lineup of countries is: Mexico, Norway, China, Germany, Italy, United States, Japan, Morocco, France, United Kingdom and Canada.

I'd like to see some combination of Brazil, Spain, Portugal, Greece (put in a Hercules attraction, please!), India, Australia/New Zealand and another African country, perhaps Egypt. Obviously, there isn't space for all of these, but one or two off the list would be pretty rad.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

Brazil has been rumored for sooooo long, I'll be blown away if it ever happens.

A country I would like to see added -  I like your idea of Greece with Hercules that would be cool.    

I feel Australia should go into Animal Kingdom instead of Epcot.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> I feel Australia should go into Animal Kingdom instead of Epcot.



I could live with that!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I'd like to see something from South America, because that's currently not represented at all and there are a lot of great cultures down there. Same with Australia/New Zealand - I'd love to see one of those countries represented.
I'd also like an Israel pavilion so that I could a) get Israeli-style iced coffee (it's this delightful blended concoction that I never knew about until last year) and b) try to talk to the CMs in Hebrew, but I know that's too much of a political landmine to ever happen.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> what country or countries would you like to see added to the World Showcase?


I don’t really care as long as more additions happen. 

If this interests people I suggest a visit over to the Rumors and News board for more info on this and more!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Brazil has been rumored for sooooo long, I'll be blown away if it ever happens.


Well lots of things are rumored for a long time. Disney doesn’t let ideas die as they always revisit older plans and modify them to meet he needs of today.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I'd like to see something from South America, because that's currently not represented at all and there are a lot of great cultures down there. Same with Australia/New Zealand - I'd love to see one of those countries represented.
> I'd also like an Israel pavilion so that I could a) get Israeli-style iced coffee (it's this delightful blended concoction that I never knew about until last year) and b) try to talk to the CMs in Hebrew, but I know that's too much of a political landmine to ever happen.


 

Once upon a time...


----------



## mateojr

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 163 days until the kickoff of marathon weekend!
> 
> I was reading on the Disney Tourist Blog this week about the rumors of Brazil coming to the World Showcase, which I think would be pretty cool. So, this week's Sundays are for Disney question is: what country or countries would you like to see added to the World Showcase?
> 
> Just a reminder that the current lineup of countries is: Mexico, Norway, China, Germany, Italy, United States, Japan, Morocco, France, United Kingdom and Canada.
> 
> I'd like to see some combination of Brazil, Spain, Portugal, Greece (put in a Hercules attraction, please!), India, Australia/New Zealand and another African country, perhaps Egypt. Obviously, there isn't space for all of these, but one or two off the list would be pretty rad.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



Answer:
Spain: Because its a really beautiful place I and can say that cause i've been there!
Switzerland: Because its natural beauty and Matterhorn ( We do need the Matterhorn ride at disney world anyway!) I have also been there as well!
India: I have not been there so the reason is taj mahal.
Greece: Hercules and landmarks of the gods!
Brazil: Beaches and rainforests!
Australia: Sydney Harbor and outbacks!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I was reading on the Disney Tourist Blog this week about the rumors of Brazil coming to the World Showcase, which I think would be pretty cool. So, this week's Sundays are for Disney question is: what country or countries would you like to see added to the World Showc


I have always thought Australia should be included in the World Showcase. I was lucky enough to visit Australia on a cultural exchange program when I was 14. I fell in love with the country and the people! That is when I was bit by the travel bug. I think Sydney Harbour would be the natural city of choice.

New Zealand would be interesting too! But, I feel like the Polynesian resort picks up a little bit of that Maori vibe already.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> View attachment 340019
> 
> Once upon a time...



That was a long time ago. 
But it would have been cool if they had built all of those way back when.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I love Greek food, so I’d be down for Greece. My biggest concern with Greece being added would be that it could sap interest from Morocco. I’m not sure my insatiable appetite for Mediterranean cuisine is matched by enough of the Disney consumer base.

Realistically, I’m not at all picky. More things to divert more crowd is always a good thing in my book. I don’t think Disney has the same priorities though.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: I think a Greece pavilion would be awesome.  Same with at least one of the South American countries.  Brazil and a Brazilian steakhouse would be awesome to have.


----------



## Keels

I'm basic it off of theming for Food & Wine Festival - and the two areas I think they always do a neat job with are Brazil and the Caribbean.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I think Greece would be really neat, especially if Disney could incorporate it into the marathon somehow! I don’t have a strong interest in South America, but after watching the Olympics in Rio, Brazil would also be a great addition- imagine what they could do with carnival! SA definitely needs representation!


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I'm basic it off of theming for Food & Wine Festival - and the two areas I think they always do a neat job with are Brazil and the Caribbean.



A Caribbean pavilion would have so much potential.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> A Caribbean pavilion would have so much potential.



The rum, the food, the music!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> A Caribbean pavilion would have so much potential.


So would a resort... but yet here we are


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Assuming three open pavilion pads at Epcot, I’d look to fill holes in the regional coverage existing in the current set up:

1.  Brazil (South America)
2.  India (Indian Subcontinent)
3.  Australia/New Zealand (Oceania)

A couple of others that I think would be good options, too, would be Russia and Spain. Both have a very rich culture and traditions, but have the disadvantage of adding to the current European heavy makeup of the showcase.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> SAFD: Assuming three open pavilion pads at Epcot, I’d look to fill holes in the regional coverage existing in the current set up:


There are several open existing pads in world showcase.


----------



## cavepig

They need to turn the African Outpost into a real Pavilion, I'll take any country over what it is now.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD: Chile, Australia or India. I definitely think that including countries from ALL continents, with the exception of Antartica would be great so...


----------



## roxymama

How about everyone's favorite food and wine country booth...the country of cheese!

Also I'm here for that thing about rum.  Maybe with a pirate themed ride


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> How about everyone's favorite food and wine country booth...the country of cheese!
> 
> Also I'm here for that thing about rum.  Maybe with a pirate themed ride


I live in the country of cheese...


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I’m going to have to go with countries others have chosen. Something from South America would be great. I love Colombian & Brazilian food. Greece would be a perfect addition right where that wasted space, um, I mean outpost is. Australia could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD: Eh, just something new.  Don't really care what.


----------



## kleph

Brazil would be welcome to finally get a South American representative in the world showcase but the lack of any Andean countries (Peru, Colombia, Bolivia, Chile) is egregious in and of itself.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD: I would vote for South America, but not Brazil. While we were in Peru several years ago, there was a tourism add ‘Columbia, the only danger is falling in love.’ Solely based on that tongue in cheek add I would vote for them to have a stop in the showcase.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I'd like to see something from South America, because that's currently not represented at all and there are a lot of great cultures down there. Same with Australia/New Zealand - I'd love to see one of those countries represented.
> I'd also like an Israel pavilion so that I could a) get Israeli-style iced coffee (it's this delightful blended concoction that I never knew about until last year) and b) try to talk to the CMs in Hebrew, but I know that's too much of a political landmine to ever happen.


I served a Mormon mission in Russia, so I would love to see a Russia pavilion.  I too would enjoy speaking Russian with the CMs.  I also think that a Russia pavilion would add a unique architectural style to World Showcase.  



camaker said:


> SAFD:  Assuming three open pavilion pads at Epcot, I’d look to fill holes in the regional coverage existing in the current set up:
> 
> 1.  Brazil (South America)
> 2.  India (Indian Subcontinent)
> 3.  Australia/New Zealand (Oceania)
> 
> A couple of others that I think would be good options, too, would be Russia and Spain. Both have a very rich culture and traditions, but have the disadvantage of adding to the current European heavy makeup of the showcase.


I would love to see a Russia attraction drawing on their rich literary tradition.  I think Russia is different enough from most of Europe that it wouldn't really add to the European heavy makeup of World Showcase.  

Of course, I'm curious to see how they would handle Russian cuisine in World Showcase should such a thing ever happen.    



cavepig said:


> They need to turn the African Outpost into a real Pavilion, I'll take any country over what it is now.


They really should do something with it.  The Africa area in Animal Kingdom is really well done and has so much incredible cultural experiences there.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven’t posted over here in a long time but I’m officially signed up for Dopey

I lived in Greece for a year so I would like that. I like Brazilian food so that would be a fun one too.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> They really should do something with it. The Africa area in Animal Kingdom is really well done and has so much incredible cultural experiences there.


I’d rather them just remove it. Like you said Africa is incredibly well done in AK so do we really need a second in Epcot?


----------



## lahobbs4

Well, I had my first official Dopey nightmare. I slept through the half marathon. 

Y'all, I cried like someone in my family had DIED. Even though my husband kept telling me that it's 5 months away...


----------



## cavepig

lahobbs4 said:


> Well, I had my first official Dopey nightmare. I slept through the half marathon.
> 
> Y'all, I cried like someone in my family had DIED. Even though my husband kept telling me that it's 5 months away...



Aren't race dreams the worst, cause it's always so wrong.  I've never had a good one, it's always mixed up.    I haven't had one this time around yet, but I had one once we had to keep getting food on course while looping in & around caves on what I guess was Tom Sawyer's Island! 

Just think 5 more months of them!  Take it as a sign there's no way it will really happen


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> Well, I had my first official Dopey nightmare. I slept through the half marathon.
> 
> Y'all, I cried like someone in my family had DIED. Even though my husband kept telling me that it's 5 months away...



Sometimes you just need a good cry.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

I think that a pavillion representing a South American country would be great - esp. since so many of the countries down there (esp. Brazil) have such a strong base of WDW support.  I would love an attraction centered on Iguazu Falls since it borders three countries (Argentina, Brazil and Paraguay), is visually impressive, and it could potentially be a really great ride!


----------



## jennamfeo

During the Food and Wine Festival they had a Belgium booth and I died. I lived there for 3 years. It's my home away from home. I miss it so much. Final answer: Belgium.


----------



## Livelovedance

Did anyone else get this email today? I’m not running marathon weekend, but it’s pretty crazy that they’d send an email today saying registration is “now open” when 2 races are already sold out!


----------



## rteetz

Livelovedance said:


> View attachment 340412 Did anyone else get this email today? I’m not running marathon weekend, but it’s pretty crazy that they’d send an email today saying registration is “now open” when 2 races are already sold out!


It was probably sent to those who haven’t registered but are in their database.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> It was probably sent to those who haven’t registered but are in their database.


Probably right - we all got it in my home and none of us registered for this one though we have run in many.


----------



## steph0808

I got the email today, and it, along with some DVC searching, has made me semi-seriously consider signing up for either the half or the full next year (have done the full twice now - 2018 and 2013). I'd love to do Goofy or Dopey some day, but I could just use a vacation, too. haha!


----------



## croach

SAFD - Liechtenstein - A- they could probably fit the actual entire country in a pavilion, B - it's fun to say Liechtenstein. Real answer is Spain though bc Spain is beautiful.

Has anyone had any trouble with their Garmin watch updating to the Garmin App? Mine tries to but then it just bombs out and doesn't update.


----------



## Livelovedance

rteetz said:


> It was probably sent to those who haven’t registered but are in their database.





BuckeyeBama said:


> Probably right - we all got it in my home and none of us registered for this one though we have run in many.





steph0808 said:


> I got the email today, and it, along with some DVC searching, has made me semi-seriously consider signing up for either the half or the full next year (have done the full twice now - 2018 and 2013). I'd love to do Goofy or Dopey some day, but I could just use a vacation, too. haha!


I was just surprised by the timing of it, but that definitely makes sense!


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> SAFD - Liechtenstein - A- they could probably fit the actual entire country in a pavilion, B - it's fun to say Liechtenstein. Real answer is Spain though bc Spain is beautiful.
> 
> Has anyone had any trouble with their Garmin watch updating to the Garmin App? Mine tries to but then it just bombs out and doesn't update.



My Garmin does that sometimes. It's very frustrating. I try everything...turning off bluetooth, shutting off phone, shutting off watch etc and sometimes that works but most often not and then at some later time it suddenly works. Drives me bonkers!


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with their Garmin watch updating to the Garmin App? Mine tries to but then it just bombs out and doesn't update.



All the time. It'll show connected but never really connect or upload. I end up having to delete the watch from the app and start over most of the time.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ZellyB said:


> My Garmin does that sometimes. It's very frustrating. I try everything...turning off bluetooth, shutting off phone, shutting off watch etc and sometimes that works but most often not and then at some later time it suddenly works. Drives me bonkers!


Thankfully I have never had this problem. I only sync wirelessly. I don't connect my Garmin to my PC because it will then pull down system updates, and some of them are glitchy.


----------



## ThisDogMomRuns

Sleepless Knight said:


> I used chrome.  The process went smoothly for me.
> 
> As for additional items, I chose the following.
> 
> 1.  Dopey logo pin bundle.  I get a pin from every race and prefer the logo pins.
> 
> 2.  AP pin.  This may be the only time in my life that I'm a Disney World passholder so why not commemorate it.  Also this race played a huge part in me deciding to get the AP.
> 
> 3.  Race retreat.  If being able to actually sit down for at least part of the mornings of the half and full helps preserve my legs to finish the full it will be worth it.
> 
> 4.  Race weekend jacket.  It's my first ever marathon.  If I don't like it, I can always return it.
> 
> I like the banner artwork that @SarahDisney posted earlier.
> 
> I passed on the shoe ornament.  Assuming I finish, I plan on buying one of the ornaments in the Magic Kingdom Christmas shop that comes with customization.  I also discovered that if you like the free Disney celebration buttons, that same shop has all sorts of race related I'm celebrating buttons.
> 
> For corral placement they wanted proof of time for under 5:30 and if you didn't have that, it appeared that they wanted proof that you could finish in the time you entered instead of placing the best corral without proof.  But maybe that's just my interpretation.




Hi, did they happen to have the design of the jacket? I am torn on ordering one. They said we could return if we don't like it?


----------



## rteetz

ThisDogMomRuns said:


> Hi, did they happen to have the design of the jacket? I am torn on ordering one. They said we could return if we don't like it?


They never show the pre-order jacket before ordering.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ThisDogMomRuns said:


> Hi, did they happen to have the design of the jacket? I am torn on ordering one. They said we could return if we don't like it?


Honestly, if you think you might even want the jacket, preorder it.  I went to the Dark Side Expo in the afternoon of day 1 this year and did not see any Dark Side race jackets whatsoever.  They were either all sold out by then or only available to those who had preordered them.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

croach said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with their Garmin watch updating to the Garmin App? Mine tries to but then it just bombs out and doesn't update.



I gave up on syncing via Bluetooth. I keep the charging cable plugged in my PC and just hook the watch up. Garmin Express never starts automatically. All the settings are correct. I say never: but for one week after updating the express app, it did auto-load, but then it stopped again. I clip the watch in after every run, leave it for an hour or so and sync and charge.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> They never show the pre-order jacket before ordering.


Because they are usually terrible.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

BuckeyeBama said:


> Because they are usually terrible.


Ha! This makes me feel much better about not ordering one!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> They never show the pre-order jacket before ordering.





BuckeyeBama said:


> Because they are usually terrible.



It really is a crapshoot. The designs, in my opinion, have been very hit or miss. There have been a couple where I’ve said “wow, that looks nice, maybe I should’ve ordered one” but there have been far more “meh” and “ewww” reactions. That, in combination with the uncertainty in the sizing, has had me pass on them. The only bright spot is I’m pretty sure you can return them if you don’t like it when you pick it up.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> It really is a crapshoot. The designs, in my opinion, have been very hit or miss. There have been a couple where I’ve said “wow, that looks nice, maybe I should’ve ordered one” but there have been far more “meh” and “ewww” reactions. That, in combination with the uncertainty in the sizing, has had me pass on them. The only bright spot is I’m pretty sure you can return them if you don’t like it when you pick it up.


Yeah I have never bought the pre-order jacket. I always wait for the stuff at the expo.


----------



## DopeyInTX

any one have pictures of the preorder jackets? I ordered one this time around but thought we would see pictures.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyInTX said:


> any one have pictures of the preorder jackets? I ordered one this time around but thought we would see pictures.


They don't release images of pre-order items except for Dooneys.


----------



## DopeyInTX

rteetz said:


> They don't release images of pre-order items except for Dooneys.



crap thanks.

are there any preorders you suggest buying? don't really care for pins but will get them if they are a big deal!


----------



## rteetz

DopeyInTX said:


> crap thanks.
> 
> are there any preorders you suggest buying? don't really care for pins but will get them if they are a big deal!


If you like pins and don't want to deal with the craziness of getting them at the expo you can get them early. I never buy things in pre-order.


----------



## DopeyInTX

rteetz said:


> If you like pins and don't want to deal with the craziness of getting them at the expo you can get them early. I never buy things in pre-order.



what is the best thing you have purchase at the expo? didn't spend a lot of time there this year because of the weather and the waits, so I'm looking forward to what 2019 has to offer!


----------



## rteetz

DopeyInTX said:


> what is the best thing you have purchase at the expo? didn't spend a lot of time there this year because of the weather and the waits, so I'm looking forward to what 2019 has to offer!


I always get a pin for each race I am doing. So with Dopey I get each race and the two challenges. I also like to collect the ornaments they do every year. Outside of that I got a Dopey jacket in 2017 and a marathon jacket in 2018. I probably won't get another jacket unless I really like it.


----------



## DopeyInTX

rteetz said:


> I always get a pin for each race I am doing. So with Dopey I get each race and the two challenges. I also like to collect the ornaments they do every year. Outside of that I got a Dopey jacket in 2017 and a marathon jacket in 2018. I probably won't get another jacket unless I really like it.



nice! was there a special ornament or just the sneaker?


----------



## rteetz

DopeyInTX said:


> nice! was there a special ornament or just the sneaker?


Just the sneaker ornaments they do. They usually do a race specific one and then have a general runDisney one.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyInTX said:


> crap thanks.
> 
> are there any preorders you suggest buying? don't really care for pins but will get them if they are a big deal!


In all honesty, I would only get something from marathon weekend if _you_ really want it to remember marathon weekend.  There are insane amounts of items at the expos and you can easily walk out of there having spent hundreds of dollars or even thousands if you're not careful.  

At Dark Side alone, there were multiple types of shirts for all 3 races and the challenge event.  There were also multiple pins again for all 3 races and the challenge event.  A person could easily spend hundreds of dollars on pins alone.  And then we get into clothing.  Performance shirts for each race and/or challenge, t shirts, I did it shirts, hats, sweat bands, generic runDisney jackets and race weekend specific jackets.  Shoe ornaments for race weekend.  Some race weekends also feature collectible figures for the race.

What do I like to get or do I consider getting?

1.  A pin for each race/challenge I ran that weekend.  If I just ran the half, I may get the race weekend pin in addition to or instead of the half pin.  But I like pins.  This is also the only item I've bought for each runDisney race weekend I've done.  

2.  Race weekend shirt and/or I did it shirt.  Possibly 2 for Star Wars races, but also zero for other races.  Depends on how "special" the race is for me.  But if I don't like the design, it's an easy pass for me.

3.  Shoe ornaments, but only if they're race specific.  I like runDisney a lot, but don't want a generic runDisney ornament.  And to this point, I've only bought the Star Wars race weekend shoe ornaments.  For 2019 Dopey, I'm tentatively planning on not buying the shoe ornament because I would rather get a custom ornament in the parks or Disney Springs.  

4.  Special race figurines, but only if I really like them.  Thus far this has translated exclusively to the BB-8 with a race medal figure from the 2018 Star Wars races.  I passed on the stormtrooper one because it didn't interest me.  

5.  RunDisney plush Mickey with a medal.  Because it's Mickey.  But I only have one because they always look essentially the same with maybe the year on them.


----------



## EDS19

I've run 6 of the runDisney races in Disneyland and this will be my first in WDW. I'm running both the 5K (with some family) and the half (alone).
I'm still trying to wrap my head around how this will work at WDW... In Disneyland I just had to take the elevator down from my Disney hotel and walk out the front door.
I've been reading through tons of posts and blogs, etc. but the current questions I'm worried about are:
- How early do you have to leave your Disney Hotel using the Disney Buses to get to the corrals in time? (Also do the buses fill up that early in the morning? Do I have to go even earlier to wait for a bus?)
-When the race is over how long does it usually take to get back to your hotel taking the Disney Buses? (Are they running every 20 minutes?)
-Any other tips for a WDW runDisney first timer? 

I'm just trying to mentally prepare if I need to plan to wake up even earlier or if I need to tell the family I won't be able to join them at the parks until later in the day.

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

EDS19 said:


> - How early do you have to leave your Disney Hotel using the Disney Buses to get to the corrals in time? (Also do the buses fill up that early in the morning? Do I have to go even earlier to wait for a bus?)
> -When the race is over how long does it usually take to get back to your hotel taking the Disney Buses? (Are they running every 20 minutes?)
> -Any other tips for a WDW runDisney first timer?


Disney wants everyone on buses by 3-3:30AM usually. That info will be in the event guide. 

Post race it depends on where you are staying. If staying at an Epcot resort you can walk back through Epcot or take a bus. Monorail resort guests take the monorail or bus. All other resorts are bus only. Buses pick up in the Epcot parking lot and are constant but lines can be very long depending on the time you finish. These are coach buses not just Disney buses. 

WDW races are pretty grand in scope. Build in time for getting from place to place.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

EDS19 said:


> I've run 6 of the runDisney races in Disneyland and this will be my first in WDW. I'm running both the 5K (with some family) and the half (alone).
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how this will work at WDW... In Disneyland I just had to take the elevator down from my Disney hotel and walk out the front door.
> I've been reading through tons of posts and blogs, etc. but the current questions I'm worried about are:
> - How early do you have to leave your Disney Hotel using the Disney Buses to get to the corrals in time? (Also do the buses fill up that early in the morning? Do I have to go even earlier to wait for a bus?)
> -When the race is over how long does it usually take to get back to your hotel taking the Disney Buses? (Are they running every 20 minutes?)
> -Any other tips for a WDW runDisney first timer?
> 
> I'm just trying to mentally prepare if I need to plan to wake up even earlier or if I need to tell the family I won't be able to join them at the parks until later in the day.
> 
> Thanks


When running Disneyland races, I could wake up as late as 4:30 and still make it to the corral quite with lots of time.  Disney World is a very different animal ranging from 2:45 to 3:00am just to be sure I'm safely on the bus.  This past April, my bus driver got lost on the way to the starting area.  I was on the first bus so I wasn't concerned, but there you have it.  All I have to do is put on my running clothes, make sure I took care of bodyglide, sunscreen, et all and I'm good to go.  Anyone with an elaborate costume may need more time.  

This past Dark Side, I waited on the bus for a few minutes before it returned to my resort.  I was sitting down so I didn't care, but something to be aware of.  And if you're staying at a resort like the All Stars or a Port Orleans resort, you may have a stop at another resort before getting to yours.  I'm a slow runner, so I usually wind up back in the parks around 12:30 to 1:00pm after a Disney World Half.  I would just plan on joining up with your non running party later in the day.  If you're ready beforehand, then great, but don't plan anything that is a must do for you early.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> When running Disneyland races, I could wake up as late as 4:30 and still make it to the corral quite with lots of time.  Disney World is a very different animal ranging from 2:45 to 3:00am just to be sure I'm safely on the bus.  This past April, my bus driver got lost on the way to the starting area.  I was on the first bus so I wasn't concerned, but there you have it.  All I have to do is put on my running clothes, make sure I took care of bodyglide, sunscreen, et all and I'm good to go.  Anyone with an elaborate costume may need more time.
> 
> This past Dark Side, I waited on the bus for a few minutes before it returned to my resort.  I was sitting down so I didn't care, but something to be aware of.  And if you're staying at a resort like the All Stars or a Port Orleans resort, you may have a stop at another resort before getting to yours.  I'm a slow runner, so I usually wind up back in the parks around 12:30 to 1:00pm after a Disney World Half.  I would just plan on joining up with your non running party later in the day.  If you're ready beforehand, then great, but don't plan anything that is a must do for you early.


Most resorts share buses for runDisney races even deluxe. 

Usually it’s this

Poly/GF/Shades of Green

Contemporary/WL/Ft.W

Pop/AoA

All stars

BC/YC/BWI/Swan and Dolphin 

POR/POFQ

Caribbean Beach

Coronado Springs

Saratoga/Old Key West

AKL


----------



## Philo2020

DopeyBadger said:


> Ouch, I'm sorry.  This was in no way a humble brag post.  He asked whether Aurora was on course.  I responded by telling him where I found Aurora on course the last few years.  However, the location at which she appeared was in EPCOT World Showcase.  Therefore, I was unaware of whether Aurora would be present in the park when open to the general public.  I genuinely didn't know whether she was still present on the path of the course when hundreds of other day guests are present.  But @croach has confirmed that location.  Apologies as the intent of the post was to help.




I have to chime in here, although it may be a little late.  @DopeyBadger I didn't see this as any type of brag, simply an observation.  I will say that I am a middle of the pack runner, that doesn't mean I am better or worse than 50% of the runners, simply where I land in these races.  I don't know @DopeyBadger personally but from what I have read, I have have seen nothing but an absolutely (and extremely) supportive attitude toward everyone on this board.  I know it is normal in our culture these days to assume the worst and attack different opinions but please, please, please let's support each other on this forum no matter if our goal is a 5 minute mile or to beat the balloon ladies by 1 second as each are both extreme accomplishments! Please, lets support each other in our own individual goals, no matter what they are (Faster or slower than our own)!!!

<off soap box>


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Philo2020 said:


> I have to chime in here, although it may be a little late.  @DopeyBadger I didn't see this as any type of brag, simply an observation.  I will say that I am a middle of the pack runner, that doesn't mean I am better or worse than 50% of the runners, simply where I land in these races.  I don't know @DopeyBadger personally but from what I have read, I have have seen nothing but an absolutely (and extremely) supportive attitude toward everyone on this board.  I know it is normal in our culture these days to assume the worst and attack different opinions but please, please, please let's support each other on this forum no matter if our goal is a 5 minute mile or to beat the balloon ladies by 1 second as each are both extreme accomplishments! Please, lets support each other in our own individual goals, no matter what they are (Faster or slower than our own)!!!
> 
> <off soap box>


As the person who asked the question that led to this, I agree completely.  @DopeyBadger is coaching me and knows exactly how slow a runner I am.  And I have never once felt like he looks down on anyone who is not at his level as a runner.  I viewed his response as telling me that what he experienced with the character I asked about may not be what I see since I am very likely to be running through World Showcase long after that area has opened to park guests.


----------



## lhermiston

EDS19 said:


> I've run 6 of the runDisney races in Disneyland and this will be my first in WDW. I'm running both the 5K (with some family) and the half (alone).
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how this will work at WDW... In Disneyland I just had to take the elevator down from my Disney hotel and walk out the front door.
> I've been reading through tons of posts and blogs, etc. but the current questions I'm worried about are:
> - How early do you have to leave your Disney Hotel using the Disney Buses to get to the corrals in time? (Also do the buses fill up that early in the morning? Do I have to go even earlier to wait for a bus?)
> -When the race is over how long does it usually take to get back to your hotel taking the Disney Buses? (Are they running every 20 minutes?)
> -Any other tips for a WDW runDisney first timer?
> 
> I'm just trying to mentally prepare if I need to plan to wake up even earlier or if I need to tell the family I won't be able to join them at the parks until later in the day.
> 
> Thanks



I wouldn't worry about anything, just be prepared and give yourself time. I stayed at Pop and walked out of my room around 2:45-3:00 a.m. A bus pulled up in front of the main entrance a few minutes within getting there and I got right on. My recollection was multiple buses showed up around the same time. Then it was an easy drive to Epcot and a long wait until we got to go to our corrals. Post-race, I got right on a bus with my wife and daughter and we were back to Pop in no time. It was super easy. 

FWIW, I spent more time on a bus getting to and leaving the expo. I would build a couple hours of expo activities into your plans.

As for tips for first timers, let's make that next week's Sundays are for Disney question.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Sleepless Knight said:


> As the person who asked the question that led to this, I agree completely.  @DopeyBadger is coaching me and knows exactly how slow a runner I am.  And I have never once felt like he looks down on anyone who is not at his level as a runner.  I viewed his response as telling me that what he experienced with the character I asked about may not be what I see since I am very likely to be running through World Showcase long after that area has opened to park guests.


I will echo @Sleepless Knight on this one.  @DopeyBadger is coaching me as well.  I have run into a lot of "coaches" who have a condescending attitude and like to brag on their times.  @DopeyBadger has always made me feel like my accomplishments mean something and has never shown that kind of attitude.  He is the epitome of what a coach should be.. someone who inspires us to meet/exceed our goals and is always looking out for our best interests.  Keep up the good work @DopeyBadger!!  You are very much appreciated for everything you do!


----------



## PrincessV

EDS19 said:


> I've run 6 of the runDisney races in Disneyland and this will be my first in WDW. I'm running both the 5K (with some family) and the half (alone).
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how this will work at WDW... In Disneyland I just had to take the elevator down from my Disney hotel and walk out the front door.
> I've been reading through tons of posts and blogs, etc. but the current questions I'm worried about are:
> - How early do you have to leave your Disney Hotel using the Disney Buses to get to the corrals in time? (Also do the buses fill up that early in the morning? Do I have to go even earlier to wait for a bus?)
> -When the race is over how long does it usually take to get back to your hotel taking the Disney Buses? (Are they running every 20 minutes?)
> -Any other tips for a WDW runDisney first timer?


This:


rteetz said:


> WDW races are pretty grand in scope. Build in time for getting from place to place.



In general, WDW is a BIG place and it usually takes twice as long as I think it should to get from one place to another... and I'm a semi-local with a car! I just assume 45 minutes to an hour to get anywhere and if it's less, great.

Every race weekend, there is a bus issue: a resort with too few race buses, a driver who gets lost, a long line for a bus back to a resort... this is why I alwyas recommend leaving yourself pleeenty of time. You may not need it, but do you want the stress of not knowing if you'll make it somewhere on time added into the mix? I typically drive to races, but when I have used a race bus, I've tried to get on within the first 15 minutes they start running. That leaves plenty of time to get there, use potties, eat a snack, take some pics, stretch, warm up, etc. Leaving the race can be as quick as walking through the finish chute and hopping on a bus just before ti departs - maybe 10 minutes - or as long as an hour+ if you opt to wait for post-race pics, and/or your resort has a long line for a bus.


----------



## flav

DopeyInTX said:


> what is the best thing you have purchase at the expo? didn't spend a lot of time there this year because of the weather and the waits, so I'm looking forward to what 2019 has to offer!


I bought one plush Mickey with medal at the Expo.
My other souvenirs from my Disney races included a bead from Pandora, a medal hanger ordered online but delivered to my Disney resort, plus pictures and medals of course.


----------



## jennamfeo

Someone remind me to get a Marathon Pin and maybe also a Dopey pin. Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Someone remind me to get a Marathon Pin and maybe also a Dopey pin. Thanks.


Get all the pins...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Get all the pins...


I don't know if I need _all_ the pins, but I know that I need the Marathon pin for my jean jacket. And since I have two jean jackets, maybe also the Dopey pin.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I don't know if I need _all_ the pins, but I know that I need the Marathon pin for my jean jacket. And since I have two jean jackets, maybe also the Dopey pin.


ALL THE PINS


----------



## PrincessV

I am so not a shopper, or a collector. This year I bought a Dopey magnet and a marathon weekend mug. And after the races, I sold all but two of my medals and shirts, lol!


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> I am so not a shopper, or a collector. This year I bought a Dopey magnet and a marathon weekend mug. And after the races, I sold all but two of my medals and shirts, lol!


WHOA WHAT. You sold your medals?! I know this is a very to each their own topic, but I could never. Haha.

The only things that I have ever purchased at the expo was a headband, a wine glass, and always a Mickey plush for Bay when she does a kids race. Oh, and I bought a Coast to Coast magnet after Wine and Dine.... and someone stole it off my car.


----------



## SarahDisney

When I did my first runDisney race (2015 Princess 5K), I bought a necklace. I loved it. I figured that would be something I bought every year ... and then at my next runDisney race they didn't have necklaces. I don't know if necklaces are a Princess weekend only thing (because I haven't been back to princess weekend yet) or if they stopped making them, but either way, I was sad.
I'm actually wearing that necklace today.


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> I am so not a shopper, or a collector. This year I bought a Dopey magnet and a marathon weekend mug. And after the races, I sold all but two of my medals and shirts, lol!



I don't think I could sell my medals unless I made enough to make running Dopey a self-sustained adventure, but I doubt they'd fetch that much.

I'd be very interested to meet someone who buys medals, though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

While we're on the topic of merch, do the coffee mugs usually sell out? If so, I might have to beg one of you Dopeys to pick one up for me


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> While we're on the topic of merch, do the coffee mugs usually sell out? If so, I might have to beg one of you Dopeys to pick one up for me


That is a great question. Someone answer it and I will grab us both one if I need to.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> That is a great question. Someone answer it and I will grab us both one if I need to.


You're a gem. I think it's only necessary that you, me and @SarahDisney need matching 1st marathon mugs!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> You're a gem. I think it's only necessary that you, me and @SarahDisney need matching 1st marathon mugs!



Oh man, I gotta buy a coffee mug, don't I? I don't really use coffee mugs (I drink all my coffee from travel mugs). I suppose I can put it with my NYRR pint glasses that I don't use ... start a race-related unused drinkware collection.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> WHOA WHAT. You sold your medals?!





lhermiston said:


> I don't think I could sell my medals unless I made enough to make running Dopey a self-sustained adventure, but I doubt they'd fetch that much.
> 
> I'd be very interested to meet someone who buys medals, though.


I've made back almost as much as I paid for registration by selling medals - it's shocking what people are willing to pay for them and how quickly they go!* another seller's full Dopey set fetched $900. I keep the ones that have some importance to me, but that's only a few: I hate clutter, have no desire to display them, and already have a ton in a shoebox because it took a few years before I realized I could sell them (and nobody wants to buy the old ones.) Just not my thing. 

I'm endlessly fascinated by the possible reasons someone else would _buy_ them! A few buyers have told me: one was a gift for a friend who lost her medals on the flight home, one was for a child who missed a race due to a canceled flight, and another was for someone who ran two races separately because the challenge was sold out and they wanted the challenge medal for completing it. The rest are a mystery!

*one exception - I couldn't unload my 2018 Dark Side 10K medal for anything! So odd.



run.minnie.miles said:


> While we're on the topic of merch, do the coffee mugs usually sell out? If so, I might have to beg one of you Dopeys to pick one up for me


They used to, but didn't this year, I don't think. I got to the expo late on Wed. and they had tons.


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> I'm endlessly fascinated by the possible reasons someone else would _buy_ them! A few buyers have told me: one was a gift for a friend who lost her medals on the flight home, one was for a child who missed a race due to a canceled flight, and another was for someone who ran two races separately because the challenge was sold out and they wanted the challenge medal for completing it. The rest are a mystery



The cynic in me assumes people want to buy the bling and bragging rights without having to do the work.


----------



## sourire

On the topic of merchandise, I was a bit superstitious to buy anything even saying the word "marathon" prior to completing it (it was my first). I made my mother-in-law buy the 26.2 sweaty band headband for me. She thought I was acting a little crazy about the whole thing, but I said please, don't ask questions, I feel I can't get something that says "I did it," if I didn't do it yet, so here is my $15 to buy it now, and then give it to me on Sunday, after I cross the finish line!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> The cynic in me assumes people want to buy the bling and bragging rights without having to do the work.


Maybe. I strongly suspect the guy who bought my inaugural Dark Side Challenge medal was a SW collector (based on his eBay profile) and was only interested in it from that angle. Paid me way more than I expected to get, then probably sold it for even more, lol! I'm just alwyas happy to get some registration $$ back and make donations to my favorite charities


----------



## sandam1

On the topic of things to buy - do they sell keychains with a replica of the medals or the "I Did It" on it? I saw the pin bundle that has these designs, but really want a keychain.


----------



## jennamfeo

sourire said:


> On the topic of merchandise, I was a bit superstitious to buy anything even saying the word "marathon" prior to completing it (it was my first). I made my mother-in-law buy the 26.2 sweaty band headband for me. She thought I was acting a little crazy about the whole thing, but I said please, don't ask questions, I feel I can't get something that says "I did it," if I didn't do it yet, so here is my $15 to buy it now, and then give it to me on Sunday, after I cross the finish line!


I totally get that. In my current profile picture I am wearing the I Did It! sweaty headband for the challenge, but even though I didn't think I would have a problem finishing, it still felt weird. I just wanted a new headband. Haha.


----------



## KSellers88

Now y'all have me on ebay looking for pins from all the previous runDisney events I have done.  All I normally buy is a Christmas ornament, but I could put the pins on my gym bag/bookbag. I had the Princess button on there and the Marathon weekend luggage tag but pins would look better I think.


----------



## lhermiston

sourire said:


> On the topic of merchandise, I was a bit superstitious to buy anything even saying the word "marathon" prior to completing it (it was my first). I made my mother-in-law buy the 26.2 sweaty band headband for me. She thought I was acting a little crazy about the whole thing, but I said please, don't ask questions, I feel I can't get something that says "I did it," if I didn't do it yet, so here is my $15 to buy it now, and then give it to me on Sunday, after I cross the finish line!



I’m the same way. For me, it felt like asking for trouble to buy merch for a race I hadn’t completed.


----------



## steph0808

Who wants to choose which race I run for the 2019 Marathon Weekend?! 

I'm 90% sure I will be going in 2019. 

I'm thinking the half - though I love the full (did in 2013 and 2018). 

Maybe a slow full with lots of pictures.... 

Or a challenge... (I want to, but not really. I need a vacation, not a trip waking up at 2:30 multiple days in a row...)


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> While we're on the topic of merch, do the coffee mugs usually sell out? If so, I might have to beg one of you Dopeys to pick one up for me


 I can't remember if they had a marathon coffee mug ever, I have no pics in my picture stash, but could have missed it. They have had the generic RunDisney one in the past I know. They have the Tervis's and wine glasses and I just looked at pictures I took & they still had some of those in the tent selling merch post race on Sunday.



sandam1 said:


> On the topic of things to buy - do they sell keychains with a replica of the medals or the "I Did It" on it? I saw the pin bundle that has these designs, but really want a keychain.


 No keychains, just the replica pins.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Who wants to choose which race I run for the 2019 Marathon Weekend?!
> 
> I'm 90% sure I will be going in 2019.
> 
> I'm thinking the half - though I love the full (did in 2013 and 2018).
> 
> Maybe a slow full with lots of pictures....
> 
> Or a challenge... (I want to, but not really. I need a vacation, not a trip waking up at 2:30 multiple days in a row...)


Goofy best of both worlds!


----------



## PrincessV

steph0808 said:


> Who wants to choose which race I run for the 2019 Marathon Weekend?!
> 
> I'm 90% sure I will be going in 2019.
> 
> I'm thinking the half - though I love the full (did in 2013 and 2018).
> 
> Maybe a slow full with lots of pictures....
> 
> Or a challenge... (I want to, but not really. I need a vacation, not a trip waking up at 2:30 multiple days in a row...)


FWIW I went with full over half with this rationale: they're the same price and if race day comes and I'm not feeling it, I can always just do half of it, but if I register for the half and feel great, I can't keep going for 26.2.



cavepig said:


> I can't remember if they had a marathon coffee mug ever,


They
 have some years. I had the 2014 mug, and got one this yea,r too. I think they had them in 2015, but not 2016 or 2017. Both the mugs I got were marathon weekend themed with the race weekend name, characters and year.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> WHOA WHAT. You sold your medals?! I know this is a very to each their own topic, but I could never. Haha.
> 
> The only things that I have ever purchased at the expo was a headband, a wine glass, and always a Mickey plush for Bay when she does a kids race. Oh, and I bought a Coast to Coast magnet after Wine and Dine.... and someone stole it off my car.


That's why my runDisney Kessel Run magnet will never go on my car.  I get to enjoy it immensely on my fridge.  



lhermiston said:


> I don't think I could sell my medals unless I made enough to make running Dopey a self-sustained adventure, but I doubt they'd fetch that much.
> 
> I'd be very interested to meet someone who buys medals, though.


As a fan of certain Disney properties or franchises, I might consider buying a runDisney medal if I could not actually attend the race and _really_ wanted the medal.  Because of work there are races that I cannot attend.  But even in such a scenario I would run a virtual race myself to "earn" it.  This whole thing applies to basically two race weekends, Star Wars and Princess, but only if Princess featured a Sleeping Beauty medal since that's my favorite animated film.  Sometimes being a collector and being a runner intertwine for me.  Even then, I would not get an I did it item for something like that and I would not pay an exorbitant amount of money for it.  



sourire said:


> On the topic of merchandise, I was a bit superstitious to buy anything even saying the word "marathon" prior to completing it (it was my first). I made my mother-in-law buy the 26.2 sweaty band headband for me. She thought I was acting a little crazy about the whole thing, but I said please, don't ask questions, I feel I can't get something that says "I did it," if I didn't do it yet, so here is my $15 to buy it now, and then give it to me on Sunday, after I cross the finish line!


I skipped buying the I did it shirt for my very first half for that reason.  I've since bought I did it items before actually doing it, but only because I know I can return them if injury causes failure.   I never wear or display any I did it items until such time as I have actually done it.  



PrincessV said:


> Maybe. I strongly suspect the guy who bought my inaugural Dark Side Challenge medal was a SW collector (based on his eBay profile) and was only interested in it from that angle. Paid me way more than I expected to get, then probably sold it for even more, lol! I'm just alwyas happy to get some registration $$ back and make donations to my favorite charities


As a collector myself, I get that but I also have a rule.  I'm not paying an exorbitant amount of money for such an item.  At some point, buying unique items like race medals for a race I did/could not run becomes pointless if that cost was a good portion of what it would have actually cost to run said race.  Now, if Princess has a Sleeping Beauty medal, I may reach out to you if you ran it and want to sell.  But I also wouldn't blame you if you decided to go the ebay route.  



steph0808 said:


> Who wants to choose which race I run for the 2019 Marathon Weekend?!
> 
> I'm 90% sure I will be going in 2019.
> 
> I'm thinking the half - though I love the full (did in 2013 and 2018).
> 
> Maybe a slow full with lots of pictures....
> 
> Or a challenge... (I want to, but not really. I need a vacation, not a trip waking up at 2:30 multiple days in a row...)


Give yourself to the Goofy side of the Force.  It's only two days instead of 4.


----------



## Carrie24

KattyBelle said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I feel the gift card situation is making it more complicated to sort out than credit cards.
> 
> I also used the “contact page” to email them last Thursday afternoon, so they have all my contact info. I did include the last 4 digits of the GC in my email. Their response was “please know that any pending charges from attempted registrations will fall off in the coming days” but it did not give any other timeframe.
> 
> I’m pretty miffed, but trying to be patient.



Did you get your refund yet?  I was about to call today and then noticed a refund on the credit card I was ultimately able to register successfully with.  It's a strange way to issue the refund but at least all of the money is returned.  Maybe it's easier to keep the gift card money and refunded the CC payment.  Now I need to go buy more gift cards with that money for our trip in November!

Hope you're squared away as well!


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> FWIW I went with full over half with this rationale: they're the same price and if race day comes and I'm not feeling it, I can always just do half of it, but if I register for the half and feel great, I can't keep going for 26.2.
> 
> 
> They
> have some years. I had the 2014 mug, and got one this yea,r too. I think they had them in 2015, but not 2016 or 2017. Both the mugs I got were marathon weekend themed with the race weekend name, characters and year.


Do you have pictures of the mugs?  Why on earth did I never get one.   I'll cross fingers they have one in 2019 to fix my missing them in the past!


----------



## PCFriar80

Still on the topic of merchandise, I have a couple of 2017 half marathon car magnets "I did it" that are still in their original wrapping......well because I really didn't "do it" because of the cancellation.  I will wear the 2017 shirt, but the medal and luggage tag are tucked away somewhere....


----------



## pixarmom

My two cents regarding stuff and transportation:

1.  Stuff.  I used to buy a couple things at the expos but now I commemorate races with purchases from rawthreads, etsy, ugg and harveys seatbelt bags.  For one of the princess half weekends, I bought new minnie mouse ugg slippers instead of official merch.  My husband gave me a really simple etched stemless wine glass from etsy for the dopey.  I've used disney races as an excuse to buy a harvey's purse occasionally! And I have lots of hoodies, tanks and t-shirts from rawthreads.  Those generally hold up better than the official disney merchandise I've purchased in the past. The remaining exception: @mateojr usually gets a running mickey plush.    Guessing he will ask for one for the 10K! Guessing he will get one because the 10K shirts don't come in kids' sizes (boo!) so looking for something fun to commemorate his race!

2.  Transportation.  I love to walk after a race, so I would prefer to walk through Epcot or walk over to the monorail and take that. But recently, the bus has always been more convenient. It's right there at the finish, and we've had either no wait or a very short wait. And even though I feel like walking, getting my family through security is not as simple as hopping on the bus.  And I feel like they have been waiting around for me long enough, so I don't want to increase their wait time.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> That's why my runDisney Kessel Run magnet will never go on my car. I get to enjoy it immensely on my fridge.


And that's where my Dopey one will be -- on the fridge. Haha.


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh yeah, my AP magnet is on the fridge. Not that I have a car, but ... I want that sucker somewhere that I know it won't disappear.


----------



## pluto377

I'm not big on buying stuff, but this year, since I'm doing Dopey (most likely for the only time), I'd like to pick up something that says I did it.  

My favorite souvenir is actually from when I did the NY Marathon.  It's a nice light jacket, perfect for fall and spring.  Unfortunately I've gained so much weight since those days that it doesn't fit anymore.  I'm hoping to fit into it for this fall's training...


----------



## pluto377

Training question for the Dopey vets that follow Galloway.  I notice there's some days in the back-to-back weekends that he says 4 mile walk.  Do you guys actually walk those training sessions?  Or do you still do a run/walk combo?  I'm not used to walking an entire training session and I plan on run/walking all the races.  I don't want to kill myself training if I don't need to, but I also don't want to be underprepared for that much running.

Also, for those who are on the slower side (I'm currently training around 13:30/mile), what's your longest run going to be?  Do you go by miles or time?


----------



## hotblooded

steph0808 said:


> Who wants to choose which race I run for the 2019 Marathon Weekend?!
> 
> I'm 90% sure I will be going in 2019.
> 
> I'm thinking the half - though I love the full (did in 2013 and 2018).
> 
> Maybe a slow full with lots of pictures....
> 
> Or a challenge... (I want to, but not really. I need a vacation, not a trip waking up at 2:30 multiple days in a row...)


You said it yourself that you want a vacation... and the half marathon is likely to leave you with more energy to enjoy the parks. I’m partial to it because it means I don’t have to train for a full.


----------



## TCB in FLA

DopeyInTX said:


> what is the best thing you have purchase at the expo? didn't spend a lot of time there this year because of the weather and the waits, so I'm looking forward to what 2019 has to offer!


My favorite RD item I’ve ever bought was the silver Alex and Ani “I Did it 26.2” Mickey head bracelet (the type on a black cord, not the bangle). Other than fancy occasions, I wear it all the time (as in I don’t take it off to exercise, shower, sleep, etc). I wear it tight against the wrist next to my watch so it’s not really noticeable. It’s my constant reminder that I worked hard to achieve my goals in doing Goofy and what I am working toward in January. Best $50 I’ve ever spent.


----------



## TCB in FLA

pluto377 said:


> Training question for the Dopey vets that follow Galloway.  I notice there's some days in the back-to-back weekends that he says 4 mile walk.  Do you guys actually walk those training sessions?  Or do you still do a run/walk combo?  I'm not used to walking an entire training session and I plan on run/walking all the races.  I don't want to kill myself training if I don't need to, but I also don't want to be underprepared for that much running.
> 
> Also, for those who are on the slower side (I'm currently training around 13:30/mile), what's your longest run going to be?  Do you go by miles or time?


I work with Chris Twiggs as part of the Galloway customized training program and asked him this question last year. He did recommend mainly walking the “walk” or at least really reducing your run/walk ratio (I was doing :90/:30 for my runs, he recommended something like :30/:90 for my “walks”). I did turn most of my walks into hikes with friends. 

I maxed out at 25 miles last year for Goofy. I knew if I could finish that one (miserable winter day, several of my usual trails still had ice so I did boring repeaters on the defrosted ones), I could do anything. And when I started dragging at Disney, I knew it was still better than that 25 miler.


----------



## PCFriar80

Back for another merchandise comment/observation.  I miss the RD vinylmations.  I have 2012, and 2014 - 2016.  Don't know what happened to 2013 for me?  But no vinymations since 2016.  They're pretty durable and don't like abrupt window openings/closings, but I assume that's my fault.
I'll also try to do a better job of consolidating my merchandise responses to one post, but who's counting?


----------



## PrincessV

At risk of inciting a riot, I have some weird and concerning breaking news about PoT...

A friend had a half time that was right on the cusp of what we thought would be needed to meet the 5:30 threshold, so she emailed rD about it. rD told her that their calculation requires a 2:30 or faster half to qualify for the 5:30 or faster corrals.

2:30. That’s faster than we thought was necessary, and doesn’t align with any other calculator online. If that’s really what’s being used, it could hurt a lot of folks who entered 2:31-2:40 times thinking they’d be okay.

@DopeyBadger I’d really like to hear what you think of this!


----------



## apdebord

I’ve never really looked after rD races, but besides eBay and the outlet, do they sell “I did it” merch after the fact? I am way too superstitious to buy something that says that before I’ve done the thing, but wouldn’t mind something for the marathon. 

Magnets do not work on our cars so my refrigerator is where our AP and race magnets live


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> Do you have pictures of the mugs?  Why on earth did I never get one.   I'll cross fingers they have one in 2019 to fix my missing them in the past!


Only this year’s - the other one broke a couple years ago


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> At risk of inciting a riot, I have some weird and concerning breaking news about PoT...
> 
> A friend had a half time that was right on the cusp of what we thought would be needed to meet the 5:30 threshold, so she emailed rD about it. rD told her that their calculation requires a 2:30 or faster half to qualify for the 5:30 or faster corrals.
> 
> 2:30. That’s faster than we thought was necessary, and doesn’t align with any other calculator online. If that’s really what’s being used, it could hurt a lot of folks who entered 2:31-2:40 times thinking they’d be okay.
> 
> @DopeyBadger I’d really like to hear what you think of this!



The big assumption here is that the rD person who answered her email knows what they’re talking about.  RunDisney has a very rich and storied history of giving out inaccurate information.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

apdebord said:


> I’ve never really looked after rD races, but besides eBay and the outlet, do they sell “I did it” merch after the fact? I am way too superstitious to buy something that says that before I’ve done the thing, but wouldn’t mind something for the marathon.
> 
> Magnets do not work on our cars so my refrigerator is where our AP and race magnets live


At this year's Dark Side they did have a merchandise tent selling stuff after the races were done.  However, according to my sister selection was limited.  I didn't look as I had already purchased what I wanted at the Expo.  

I also saw some Dark Side items show up at the Earport store in MCO the Saturday after the races, but again there was really only a handful of items compared to the seemingly endless supply of choices at the expo.  Maybe a few shirts and the Tervis tumblers.  

While this doesn't help superstition, I know that items purchased at the Expo Store can be returned at the World of Disney store in Disney Springs.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> View attachment 340826 View attachment 340827
> Only this year’s - the other one broke a couple years ago


Thanks! Well, shoot I wish I had bought it, I'm always in a half fog shopping.   That is sad your other one broke 



apdebord said:


> I’ve never really looked after rD races, but besides eBay and the outlet, do they sell “I did it” merch after the fact? I am way too superstitious to buy something that says that before I’ve done the thing, but wouldn’t mind something for the marathon.
> 
> Magnets do not work on our cars so my refrigerator is where our AP and race magnets live


 The merchandise tent after the marathon in the post race area had I did it shirts & pins this year left over.   Also some other odds & ends merchandise still.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> At risk of inciting a riot, I have some weird and concerning breaking news about PoT...
> 
> A friend had a half time that was right on the cusp of what we thought would be needed to meet the 5:30 threshold, so she emailed rD about it. rD told her that their calculation requires a 2:30 or faster half to qualify for the 5:30 or faster corrals.
> 
> 2:30. That’s faster than we thought was necessary, and doesn’t align with any other calculator online. If that’s really what’s being used, it could hurt a lot of folks who entered 2:31-2:40 times thinking they’d be okay.
> 
> @DopeyBadger I’d really like to hear what you think of this!



At first blush, it seems super aggressive and a shift from the past.  Could be someone who isn't clear on things (like @camaker said) or an actual possible shift.  Would be nice if they just posted their personal cutoffs...  Here's a refresh of the data I've come up with at the moment:

What I believe to be very close to the cutoffs:

 

What this new data set would suggest:

 

So for a HM time of 2:30, the most commonly used race equivalency calculator (Riegel) would come up with a 5:12 M.  McMillan would say a 5:14.  RunDisney's data that I've collected to date would say a 5:17.  But this new value would put it closer to a 1.14 conversion value.  That's a significant difference.  Interestingly, it does mark near the 50% mark for actual marathon performances based on Vickers and Williams datasets (suggested new race equivalency calculators).  So while it seems like an aggressive conversion on the surface, it does actually best represent reality when it comes to a normal population of marathon runners (based on their HM conversions).

I think if this conversion were old and something I hadn't noticed prior, I'd be surprised if we hadn't heard of more people being corralled in F when they expected to be corralled in E.  I'd venture to guess there is a large proportion of runners in the runDisney races falling in that 2:30-2:36 grey area based on the old information and new information.  Beyond that, that same conversion would seemingly also carry over to all of the other corrals and we would have people corralled much further from where they expected then we've seen in the past.  Seems suspicious but plausible.

If someone wants to take a task and try and email, we should have two people do the following:

1) Someone email stating they have a 2:35 HM and a 1:56 10 miler and asking whether that would gain access to the 5:30 marathon corral.
2) Someone email stating they have a 2:31 HM and a 1:50 10 miler and asking whether that would gain access to the 5:30 marathon corral.

Or more simply, someone just ask for all of the POT cutoffs for the marathon and HM times for all the possible submittable POT distances.  Much more direct and blunt method I guess.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

PCFriar80 said:


> Back for another merchandise comment/observation.  I miss the RD vinylmations.  I have 2012, and 2014 - 2016.  Don't know what happened to 2013 for me?  But no vinymations since 2016.  They're pretty durable and don't like abrupt window openings/closings, but I assume that's my fault.
> I'll also try to do a better job of consolidating my merchandise responses to one post, but who's counting?



Weird they stopped with those. My 8yo DS is obsessed with Vinylmations. I hate when Run disney makes cool souvenirs and then just stop. Lol. 

We have a few WDW marathon weekend ones. Have no idea what year they are. I got them at Cast Connection...they were likely left overs!


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> Weird they stopped with those. My 8yo DS is obsessed with Vinylmations. I hate when Run disney makes cool souvenirs and then just stop. Lol.
> 
> We have a few WDW marathon weekend ones. Have no idea what year they are. I got them at Cast Connection...they were likely left overs!


They don't really make vinylmations at all anymore. I think it wasn't profitable anymore. I collected them as well.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> They don't really make vinylmations at all anymore. I think it wasn't profitable anymore. I collected them as well.


I've noticed that Disney tends to go in cycles.  For a very long time, pins were everywhere.  They're still popular, but I don't think it's as big as it was in the 2000s.  Vinylmation came along and that became popular as well, although speaking for myself the frequent blind box nature of the collectible did not interest me at all.  I also think the nature of Vinylmation led to some great designs for certain characters and terrible designs for others.  I have 3 Vinylmation and 100s of pins.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I've noticed that Disney tends to go in cycles.  For a very long time, pins were everywhere.  They're still popular, but I don't think it's as big as it was in the 2000s.  Vinylmation came along and that became popular as well, although speaking for myself the frequent blind box nature of the collectible did not interest me at all.  I also think the nature of Vinylmation led to some great designs for certain characters and terrible designs for others.  I have 3 Vinylmation and 100s of pins.


Yeah it’s all about trends. I stuck mostly with the park specific vinylmations.


----------



## pixarmom

rteetz said:


> They don't really make vinylmations at all anymore. I think it wasn't profitable anymore. I collected them as well.



Three kids - all collectors.  Lots of vinylmation displayed in the basement.  Nobody has mentioned taking them to college, so I guess they are staying there.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> Three kids - all collectors.  Lots of vinylmation displayed in the basement.  Nobody has mentioned taking them to college, so I guess they are staying there.


Mine stayed in my room at home while I was at college too


----------



## BuckeyeBama

pixarmom said:


> Three kids - all collectors.  Lots of vinylmation displayed in the basement.  Nobody has mentioned taking them to college, so I guess they are staying there.


Both of my boys collected them. They both gave them to a local children's charity last year.


----------



## cavepig

I liked the mini medals they sold to go around the Vinylmation.  I only have one from Everest Challenge though.  Best cheapest merchandise ever!  
I do wish they still made the Runner vinylmations, but I like how they had the Mickey figurine this year at least.


----------



## PrincessV

pluto377 said:


> Training question for the Dopey vets that follow Galloway.  I notice there's some days in the back-to-back weekends that he says 4 mile walk.  Do you guys actually walk those training sessions?  Or do you still do a run/walk combo?  I'm not used to walking an entire training session and I plan on run/walking all the races.  I don't want to kill myself training if I don't need to, but I also don't want to be underprepared for that much running.
> 
> Also, for those who are on the slower side (I'm currently training around 13:30/mile), what's your longest run going to be?  Do you go by miles or time?


I didn't use Galloway for my Dopey trainings, but I do run-walk intervals. And no, I didn't strictly walk any training runs: mine were all run-walk intervals. I knew that's how I'd be doing the races, so that's how I trained for them. My longest back-to-back-to-back-to-back training segment was a 3/6/12/21.5. I only ever go up to 20-22 for a long run in marathon training.



camaker said:


> The big assumption here is that the rD person who answered her email knows what they’re talking about.  RunDisney has a very rich and storied history of giving out inaccurate information.


Exactly. And whatever formula they used for this does not jive in any way with how they calculated my 10K to half time. That's what really bothers me: it feels like rD is making it up as they go - and how the heck are runners supposed to know if it makes sense to submit PoT or not if we don't know the rules?!



DopeyBadger said:


> Would be nice if they just posted their personal cutoffs...


SO VERY MUCH THIS!!! ^ I'm getting really frustrated with rD's lack of transparency on something as simple as this.



> So for a HM time of 2:30, the most commonly used race equivalency calculator (Riegel) would come up with a 5:12 M.  McMillan would say a 5:14.  RunDisney's data that I've collected to date would say a 5:17.  But this new value would put it closer to a 1.14 conversion value.  That's a significant difference.  Interestingly, it does mark near the 50% mark for actual marathon performances based on Vickers and Williams datasets (suggested new race equivalency calculators).  So while it seems like an aggressive conversion on the surface, it does actually best represent reality when it comes to a normal population of marathon runners (based on their HM conversions).


That _is_ interesting - and does make me wonder if my friend just got a rogue answer, or if rD really is moving to a new approach.



> I think if this conversion were old and something I hadn't noticed prior, I'd be surprised if we hadn't heard of more people being corralled in F when they expected to be corralled in E.  I'd venture to guess there is a large proportion of runners in the runDisney races falling in that 2:30-2:36 grey area based on the old information and new information.  Beyond that, that same conversion would seemingly also carry over to all of the other corrals and we would have people corralled much further from where they expected then we've seen in the past.  Seems suspicious but plausible.


And that's the really odd part to me... rD also told me that they calculate my 1:14:27 10K to be a 2:44 half. Listen, math isn't my area of expertise, but that sure doesn't' seem to align with their 2:30 half = <5:30 full, does it?



> Or more simply, someone just ask for all of the POT cutoffs for the marathon and HM times for all the possible submittable POT distances.  Much more direct and blunt method I guess.


Please, somebody give this a shot! I would, but rD has already heard too much from me lately, lol! We need a fresh tester 



cavepig said:


> I liked the mini medals they sold to go around the Vinylmation.  I only have one from Everest Challenge though.  Best cheapest merchandise ever!


My favorite race souvenirs! I have of the race Vinylmations wearing 6 of the mini medals. So fun and cute - and yes, cheap!


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> And that's the really odd part to me... rD also told me that they calculate my 1:14:27 10K to be a 2:44 half. Listen, math isn't my area of expertise, but that sure doesn't' seem to align with their 2:30 half = <5:30 full, does it?



That 1:14:27 10k to a 2:44 HM aligns very closely to my Riegel 1.06 value (1:14:51 as the cutoff for a 2:45:00 HM).  So no, they don't align.  But I also wouldn't be surprised to see them use different conversions to a HM POT and to a M POT.  As the human population data suggests, it's warranted.  The 1.06 for a HM makes sense and anything between 1.06-1.15 for a M is arguable/defendable.



PrincessV said:


> Please, somebody give this a shot! I would, but rD has already heard too much from me lately, lol! We need a fresh tester



I'll just go ahead and give it a shot under the guise of being a coach looking for advice for a variety of my runners.  Which in a way is true.


----------



## SarahDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll just go ahead and give it a shot under the guise of being a coach looking for advice for a variety of my runners. Which in a way is true.



Well I know one runner who could use that information...
Hopefully they'll be responsive, but if they give you a hard time about being a coach, let me know - I can try it as a runner and see if they're more likely to respond to a runner asking for very general information.


----------



## kleph

DopeyBadger said:


> That 1:14:27 10k to a 2:44 HM aligns very closely to my Riegel 1.06 value (1:14:51 as the cutoff for a 2:45:00 HM).  So no, they don't align.  But I also wouldn't be surprised to see them use different conversions to a HM POT and to a M POT.  As the human population data suggests, it's warranted.  The 1.06 for a HM makes sense and anything between 1.06-1.15 for a M is arguable/defendable.



looking at the totals for runners in individual corrals you have posted previously, it's pretty clear G is getting more populated than H. i assume it's because of the number of people trying to get out of the enormous final corral by seeking to get under the expected cut off line, which, in turn, creates an even more enormous penultimate corral. perhaps disney's intent is to equalize the size of these final three corrals.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SarahDisney said:


> Well I know one runner who could use that information...
> Hopefully they'll be responsive, but if they give you a hard time about being a coach, let me know - I can try it as a runner and see if they're more likely to respond to a runner asking for very general information.





Got an initial auto-response but expect to hear something back in about a week's time.  I just explained that I've got lots of different athletes who may run several different distances at Marathon Weekend (HM, M, Dopey) and who may use several different POT submittable distances.  Thus, I requested knowing all of the cutoffs so I had that information to use in setting up Fall schedules and giving advice to my runners moving forward.  We shall see.



kleph said:


> looking at the totals for runners in individual corrals you have posted previously, it's pretty clear G is getting more populated than H. i assume it's because of the number of people trying to get out of the enormous final corral by seeking to get under the expected cut off line, which, in turn, creates an even more enormous penultimate corral. perhaps disney's intent is to equalize the size of these final three corrals.



It's possible.

 

 

It's my belief that the last three corrals are the non-POT submitted drop down choices.  You choose 2:46-3:00 for the HM and you will very likely be placed in Corral F (for the HM), choose 6:31-7:00 and you end up in H (for the marathon).  Strictly speaking since they no longer ask for a specific finish time but simply a drop down at registration, then there's really no other way to put you in a corral.  Since there are three non-POT corrals it seems on the surface to be an easy guess what they plan to do.  You choose your corral based on the drop down.

But like you said, G is bigger than F or H (in 2018).  That would be the case if more people select 6:01-6:30 than the other two choices.  If they alter the POT race equivalency cutoff for a HM to be 2:30 (as was stated in that email) instead of a 2:36 like I believed it had been closer to in the past, then they won't make G smaller (because that's set by non-POT drop down choices).  Instead, this will take runners from E (2181 runners) and place them in F (4055 runners).  So yes F would get closer to G's size, but then E would shrink even more than it has compared to the others.  So I don't necessarily see that as a positive move if that's the intent (to make F and G closer in size).  I see that as a negative move as that increases the number of runners in the last three corrals which already make up 55% of the field.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

PrincessV said:


> At risk of inciting a riot, I have some weird and concerning breaking news about PoT...
> 
> A friend had a half time that was right on the cusp of what we thought would be needed to meet the 5:30 threshold, so she emailed rD about it. rD told her that their calculation requires a 2:30 or faster half to qualify for the 5:30 or faster corrals.
> 
> 2:30. That’s faster than we thought was necessary, and doesn’t align with any other calculator online. If that’s really what’s being used, it could hurt a lot of folks who entered 2:31-2:40 times thinking they’d be okay.
> 
> @DopeyBadger I’d really like to hear what you think of this!


This is so frustrating!! It's the 3rd year of me trying to get under that POT cut off and I thought I finally had it with a 2:35 half. I am going to send an email too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lhermiston

Y’all can have your vinylmations and pins, I just want RunDisney shoes to make a comeback.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Y’all can have your vinylmations and pins, I just want RunDisney shoes to make a comeback.



OMG yes!! Preferably New Balance again because that's what I wear mostly, but if I like the design enough, I'm willing to give a different brand a try.


----------



## a-mad

Quick question regarding PoT - My sister-in-law signed up to do the Half.  She is an active runner, but hasn't raced in awhile.  She is trying to locate a 10-K here in Utah that she can run to provide PoT on her registration.  She is not sure any of the races post their results online.  Can she provide runDisney with a scanned sheet of her results (via e-mail or something) or does it have to be an official URL from the race?


----------



## a-mad

The last few pages have been incredibly informative for this first time WDW RD runner!

One other quick question.    We are considering getting a one park per day ticket rather than a park hopper.  If I am a guest at BCV and finish one of the races, can I walk through Epcot to get back to the resort without using my "day" at Epcot, if that makes sense.  If not, I'm sure we'll want to consider upgrading to hoppers, but we didn't think we would want to try and do more than one park per day, so we thought this might save us a bit of money.  I've never stayed at an Epcot resort before, so not sure how it all works...


----------



## KSellers88

a-mad said:


> The last few pages have been incredibly informative for this first time WDW RD runner!
> 
> One other quick question.    We are considering getting a one park per day ticket rather than a park hopper.  If I am a guest at BCV and finish one of the races, can I walk through Epcot to get back to the resort without using my "day" at Epcot, if that makes sense.  If not, I'm sure we'll want to consider upgrading to hoppers, but we didn't think we would want to try and do more than one park per day, so we thought this might save us a bit of money.  I've never stayed at an Epcot resort before, so not sure how it all works...



I don't think so, you'd have to scan your magic band or ticket to get into the park and that would count for that day I would assume. I personally love Park Hoppers, but I know that they are not for everyone...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Y’all can have your vinylmations and pins, I just want RunDisney shoes to make a comeback.


YES! I would then have no money left...


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> OMG yes!! Preferably New Balance again because that's what I wear mostly, but if I like the design enough, I'm willing to give a different brand a try.



Yes, NB would be preferred, but I’ll take any brand with a cool design since they’re just going to be walk-around shoes for me. 

Or, they could make me really happy and just bring back the Sorceror Mickey shoes.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> YES! I would then have no money left...



Worth it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Yes, NB would be preferred, but I’ll take any brand with a cool design since they’re just going to be walk-around shoes for me.
> 
> Or, they could make me really happy and just bring back the Sorceror Mickey shoes.


I ran in them. I had four pairs. My last ones the Space Mountains I wore for the WDW Half last year. My Donald’s I wore for the full.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I ran in them. I had four pairs. My last ones the Space Mountains I wore for the WDW Half last year. My Donald’s I wore for the full.



I could run in them, but I burn out running shoes pretty quickly, so I’d rather just wear them around. 

Were the Space Mountains in 2017? I remember weighing those and the Haunted Mansions and passing on both because I wanted something more colorful.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I could run in them, but I burn out running shoes pretty quickly, so I’d rather just wear them around.
> 
> Were the Space Mountains in 2017? I remember weighing those and the Haunted Mansions and passing on both because I wanted something more colorful.


Yes Space Mountains were 2017. They glow in the dark too. I still wear all four as wear around shoes.


----------



## DopeyBadger

a-mad said:


> Quick question regarding PoT - My sister-in-law signed up to do the Half.  She is an active runner, but hasn't raced in awhile.  She is trying to locate a 10-K here in Utah that she can run to provide PoT on her registration.  She is not sure any of the races post their results online.  Can she provide runDisney with a scanned sheet of her results (via e-mail or something) or does it have to be an official URL from the race?



It's possible they would accept it, but I'd say it's rather unlikely.  They will probably rely on whether that box in the POT area is filled.  They may save that kind of situation for an Expo fix at runner relations which may end up being a headache and time eater for your SIL.  What city in Utah as maybe we can try and find something for her?  I use runningintheusa.com.


----------



## a-mad

DopeyBadger said:


> It's possible they would accept it, but I'd say it's rather unlikely.  They will probably rely on whether that box in the POT area is filled.  They may save that kind of situation for an Expo fix at runner relations which may end up being a headache and time eater for your SIL.  What city in Utah as maybe we can try and find something for her?  I use runningintheusa.com.



They live in the greater SLC area, so they are within 30-40 miles of most of the population of the state.  I'll check out that link as well.  Thanks for the help, DopeyBadger!


----------



## SarahDisney

Weird question about POT - Do we think runDisney would accept a virtual race if it was GPS-verified and there were official results listed online? The NYRR virtual races I do require you to link your Strava account and they list the official results online (in the same area where they list all  ... the only way to know it's a virtual race is that it's in the name). I don't know that I'd consider it "officially timed", but you do get official results ...
(This is all theoretical because the virtual races I've done are all too short for POT, but I was thinking about it on the train and wondering)


----------



## Calfan

rteetz said:


> Yes Space Mountains were 2017. They glow in the dark too. I still wear all four as wear around shoes.



Haunted Mansion is my only pair (I didn't start the races until 2016 and it took me a while to find out about the shoes), but I love them!  They also glow in the dark.  I use them for wear-around shoes too (including in the parks), and they are so comfortable.  I'd love to see the rD shoes come back.


----------



## cavepig

a-mad said:


> Quick question regarding PoT - My sister-in-law signed up to do the Half.  She is an active runner, but hasn't raced in awhile.  She is trying to locate a 10-K here in Utah that she can run to provide PoT on her registration.  She is not sure any of the races post their results online.  Can she provide runDisney with a scanned sheet of her results (via e-mail or something) or does it have to be an official URL from the race?


As far as I know it has to be a URL with online results.  You can email and ask. The thing is anyone could then make up a scanned result sheet to use, which is why I seeing them saying no.



SarahDisney said:


> Weird question about POT - Do we think runDisney would accept a virtual race if it was GPS-verified and there were official results listed online? The NYRR virtual races I do require you to link your Strava account and they list the official results online (in the same area where they list all  ... the only way to know it's a virtual race is that it's in the name). I don't know that I'd consider it "officially timed", but you do get official results ...
> (This is all theoretical because the virtual races I've done are all too short for POT, but I was thinking about it on the train and wondering)


I wouldn't think so as it says "Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race" and virtual GPS wouldn't be officially timed. You could always email and ask.


----------



## KaitlynJ

SarahDisney said:


> Weird question about POT - Do we think runDisney would accept a virtual race if it was GPS-verified and there were official results listed online? The NYRR virtual races I do require you to link your Strava account and they list the official results online (in the same area where they list all  ... the only way to know it's a virtual race is that it's in the name). I don't know that I'd consider it "officially timed", but you do get official results ...
> (This is all theoretical because the virtual races I've done are all too short for POT, but I was thinking about it on the train and wondering)



I would guess this does not count. I've read of people having their POT declined even though they provided a link to official results simply because it wasn't a chip-timed race (it was a small local race, someone had a stopwatch and took down bib numbers while marking laps to record each person's time).


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Weird question about POT - Do we think runDisney would accept a virtual race if it was GPS-verified and there were official results listed online? The NYRR virtual races I do require you to link your Strava account and they list the official results online (in the same area where they list all  ... the only way to know it's a virtual race is that it's in the name). I don't know that I'd consider it "officially timed", but you do get official results ...
> (This is all theoretical because the virtual races I've done are all too short for POT, but I was thinking about it on the train and wondering)



Here's the direct quote from the rundisney.com Proof of Time section:

 "Please note we do not accept self-timed, training, or virtual runs as proof of time."


----------



## SarahDisney

camaker said:


> Here's the direct quote from the rundisney.com Proof of Time section:
> 
> "Please note we do not accept self-timed, training, or virtual runs as proof of time."



Haha apparently I missed that part.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Haha apparently I missed that part.


Don't worry me too, I looked after reading your post & only saw the officially time part.  Too many words to take in I guess


----------



## huskies90

Question about training: How closely do you all follow a marathon training plan for a first time marathoner?

This will be my first marathon in January. As I have been preparing for the training, I have been increasing mileage and also mixing in different paces - slow runs/tempo runs, etc. I am also doing one slow long run on the weekend where I have increased the mileage by 1 mile every other week to the point where I did my longest run so far of 16 miles.  The other runs during the week are typically 6-8 miles because that is the distance I normally run. 

A 20 week marathon plan would start in September.  I have researched several plans they all seem to start out really light in the first weeks. Should I being following the plan starting out doing 2-3 mile runs and then my long run = 4-5 miles? Or do I start where I am at now? Or somewhere in the middle of the plan? Or do I just keep doing what I am doing – which seems to be working well for me?  I obviously don’t want to under or over train.  Thoughts?


----------



## a-mad

KSellers88 said:


> I don't think so, you'd have to scan your magic band or ticket to get into the park and that would count for that day I would assume. I personally love Park Hoppers, but I know that they are not for everyone...



Thanks for the advice.

What happens with a race that finishes before the park opens?  For example, if we're all finished with the 5-K before 6:30 or 7, how does one staying at an Epcot resort get back to their room without going through the park, or do they open it up to runners to go back through (or do they offer buses to those resorts?)  

A follow-up question - I was looking at Google Maps and was tracing "Avenue of the Stars" which appears to be accessible to the resorts.  Is this road open, or is it part of some of the race routes?  I'm just wondering if we wanted to walk back to BCV from the finish line and couldn't go through the park or use a bus, what our options would be.


----------



## ZellyB

a-mad said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> What happens with a race that finishes before the park opens?  For example, if we're all finished with the 5-K before 6:30 or 7, how does one staying at an Epcot resort get back to their room without going through the park, or do they open it up to runners to go back through (or do they offer buses to those resorts?)
> 
> A follow-up question - I was looking at Google Maps and was tracing "Avenue of the Stars" which appears to be accessible to the resorts.  Is this road open, or is it part of some of the race routes?  I'm just wondering if we wanted to walk back to BCV from the finish line and couldn't go through the park or use a bus, what our options would be.



If the park is closed you can't walk through it and if open, you have to use a park entry to walk through.  Walking to or from the race start/finish is prohibited.  Now, those roads aren't close to my knowledge, so you could, but I probably wouldn't risk it.  There are buses for all the resorts.  Honestly, I'd just take the bus.  I found the waits to be brief and the bus ride pretty easy back.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Question about training: How closely do you all follow a marathon training plan for a first time marathoner?
> 
> This will be my first marathon in January. As I have been preparing for the training, I have been increasing mileage and also mixing in different paces - slow runs/tempo runs, etc. I am also doing one slow long run on the weekend where I have increased the mileage by 1 mile every other week to the point where I did my longest run so far of 16 miles.  The other runs during the week are typically 6-8 miles because that is the distance I normally run.
> 
> A 20 week marathon plan would start in September.  I have researched several plans they all seem to start out really light in the first weeks. Should I being following the plan starting out doing 2-3 mile runs and then my long run = 4-5 miles? Or do I start where I am at now? Or somewhere in the middle of the plan? Or do I just keep doing what I am doing – which seems to be working well for me?  I obviously don’t want to under or over train.  Thoughts?



I'd hold your runs steady at 4-6 miles during the week and 8-10 on weekends until the plan catches up.


----------



## Dan1

Olallamom said:


> Goals:
> 1. Already mentioned, stay healthy and have fun. I am determined to be disciplined with training. So far I am keeping this goal.
> 2. My main goal is to finally achieve running the entire Dopey event which wasn’t possible during my 2017 attempt due to the half being canceled.
> 3. Making sure to enjoy the half because my husband will be running it with me. He is looking forward to running through MK.
> 
> I always enjoy running Disney runs even with the very early start times. Marathon weekend is my favorite running event.



You go get em girl! 

My goals are:

1. Start the 1/2 vs 2017 when it was rained out 
2. Absorb the visual memories (including that of my beautiful Dopey soul mate wife) throughout the 1/2, including my bucket list walk / run down Main Street USA for the first time
3. Finish the 1/2 on my wonky knee before the balloon ladies. 
4. Get that great pic with my wife during the 1/2. 
5. Enjoy a Kona Cafe breakfast after seeing my wife run thru Magic Kingdom during the Full and finishing in time to welcome her at the Beach Club upon her return to Epcot at the end of the Full
6. Seeing how much fun everyone is having. 

Good Lick to all!


----------



## a-mad

ZellyB said:


> If the park is closed you can't walk through it and if open, you have to use a park entry to walk through.  Walking to or from the race start/finish is prohibited.  Now, those roads aren't close to my knowledge, so you could, but I probably wouldn't risk it.  There are buses for all the resorts.  Honestly, I'd just take the bus.  I found the waits to be brief and the bus ride pretty easy back.



Sounds good.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PCFriar80

a-mad said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> What happens with a race that finishes before the park opens?  For example, if we're all finished with the 5-K before 6:30 or 7, how does one staying at an Epcot resort get back to their room without going through the park, or do they open it up to runners to go back through (or do they offer buses to those resorts?)
> 
> A follow-up question - I was looking at Google Maps and was tracing "Avenue of the Stars" which appears to be accessible to the resorts.  Is this road open, or is it part of some of the race routes?  I'm just wondering if we wanted to walk back to BCV from the finish line and couldn't go through the park or use a bus, what our options would be.



"Avenue of the Stars" is within Epcot and is a backlot road accessible to CMs only.  For the 5K and 10K, bus back to the BC/BCVs is really your only Disney transportation option.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

run.minnie.miles said:


> While we're on the topic of merch, do the coffee mugs usually sell out? If so, I might have to beg one of you Dopeys to pick one up for me



For the past two years, the only thing bought was a mug each year. Both times I got the on Friday afternoon at the expo and there were plenty. I am too superstitious to buy a finishers shirt— it feels like I am counting my chickens before they hatch. A mug feels safer to me. Similarly, I will not wear my finishers shirt to the race, but I will wear a shirt from a previous year or race. It’s just one of those things...


----------



## Philo2020

A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .

I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?

So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!

Thanks for any advice or input .

FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!


----------



## camaker

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!
> 
> Thanks for any advice or input .
> 
> FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!



I have done RunDisney races both solo and with family. My preference is solo, especially for Dopey. With a solo trip you can adjust your schedule to whatever it needs to be to support 4 super early wake up calls with the attendant early evenings without worrying that you are impacting someone else’s Disney vacation. You’re also free to eat where, when and what you need to. I would be doing this one solo, as well, if DD wasn’t running her first marathon that weekend. Just relax, enjoy the atmosphere, and go to the parks as much or as little as you feel like.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!
> 
> Thanks for any advice or input .
> 
> FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!




I have gone with family and without. It’s not an uncommon scenario during marathon weekend, so you won’t feel that out of place. Also, everyone is in their own vacation bubble, so frankly no one will will really be wondering about the middle aged dude wandering around. When I go with family, I am there for them and the parks, but when I am alone it is really because I am there for the race and the parks are a nice perk. Being a destination race, I have to commit to it in a way that I don’t have to with closer races. So, it is the carrot that keeps me running during the time of the year I would normally rather not be running—ie. thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, and when it is cold out.


----------



## flav

Philo2020 said:


> I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it. It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney! My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself? I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me. Is anyone else in the same boat?


So, I am a 44 married woman with an awesome husband and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney! I am planning to signup for Dopey 2020 and the rest of the family will likely have to stay behind because of work and school... Sounds familiar?

I agree with other posters, feeling like you are imposing a weird schedule on everyone else’s vacation can feel worst then runDisneying solo. I did the Wine & Dine Two Course Challenge last year and my daughters were positively impressed by the seriousness of my running: I was willing to go to Disney by myself (yes, I am not always just a mom!)


----------



## cavepig

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!
> 
> Thanks for any advice or input .
> 
> FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!


Lots of people go and do the parks solo, all ages.     Solo you can decide what rides, when/where to eat, when to take a break, etc.  While I'm not by myself I do talk to people in lines if there's a reason to, like if they have race shirts &/or medals on. So you can strike up conversations with others runners easily I'm sure if you want.   Yeah, so enjoy yourself,  no feeling at odd at all.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!
> 
> Thanks for any advice or input .
> 
> FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!



I'm 44 with 2 teenage girls and a tween and would love to do this solo, except DH would kill me because he's the one running Dopey, not me! I'm "just the marathon" LOL. My tween DD would also kill me because this'll be her 2nd 10K. This year the middle teen and tween are coming with us, oldest teen who's starting her 1st year of college will be staying home watching the house and pets. NEXT year in 2020 I'm seriously considering just us 3 runners going for the trip and leaving the middle teen and then 20 year old home.


----------



## JB22

Dopey Merch was gone in a hurry last year...


----------



## JB22

jennamfeo said:


> And that's where my Dopey one will be -- on the fridge. Haha.


I may happen to have 2... one on the fridge and one on the car


----------



## TheHamm

sourire said:


> On the topic of merchandise, I was a bit superstitious to buy anything even saying the word "marathon" prior to completing it (it was my first). I made my mother-in-law buy the 26.2 sweaty band headband for me. She thought I was acting a little crazy about the whole thing, but I said please, don't ask questions, I feel I can't get something that says "I did it," if I didn't do it yet, so here is my $15 to buy it now, and then give it to me on Sunday, after I cross the finish line!



I also had this concern, and thought it was a bummer as I was not going back to the expo after running, so never got the item I wanted (shoe ornament).  I think your strategy was sound.



cavepig said:


> I can't remember if they had a marathon coffee mug ever, I have no pics in my picture stash, but could have missed it. They have had the generic RunDisney one in the past I know. They have the Tervis's and wine glasses and I just looked at pictures I took & they still had some of those in the tent selling merch post race on Sunday.


I'm going to say it- I do not like the Tervis!  Despite it being sold as a travel mug, it does not meet my definition as it does not keep my coffee anything but lukewarm.  I would love to see a proper travel COFFEE mug with insulation appropriate for places where it is not hot as the face of the sun.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

JB22 said:


> Dopey Merch was gone in a hurry last year...



I'm sure it being the 5th year of Dopey made it more of a madhouse as well.


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> I'm going to say it- I do not like the Tervis! Despite it being sold as a travel mug, it does not meet my definition as it does not keep my coffee anything but lukewarm. I would love to see a proper travel COFFEE mug with insulation appropriate for places where it is not hot as the face of the sun.



My sister has a coffee mug that you plug into a USB port to keep the coffee hot.
Beyond that, I've never seen a coffee mug that really keeps the coffee hot. I've just gotten used to drinking lukewarm coffee .


----------



## gjramsey

JB22 said:


> Dopey Merch was gone in a hurry last year...



So true.  I did not have the time to wait in the stupid line to get into the expo and then wait in the stupid line to purchase merch.  So when I went back two days later,  pretty much nothing Dopey related was around.  It think they may have had 1 or 2 XXL I did it shirts left.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> My sister has a coffee mug that you plug into a USB port to keep the coffee hot.
> Beyond that, I've never seen a coffee mug that really keeps the coffee hot. I've just gotten used to drinking lukewarm coffee .


My coworker had one of those, but there was a problem when all of our USB ports were disconnected 'for security purposes.'  I also believe this led to coffee being spilled on his computer repeatedly, which seemed not worth the trade off.  As for the tervis, I find it to be roughly as effective as a paper cup from Starbucks.  As it is advertised as an insulated mug, I would like it to be at least efficient enough for my ride to work, which my current Disney Parks cup can do, so I think it is possible, just not from that design.  Now to go get more coffee.....


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> My sister has a coffee mug that you plug into a USB port to keep the coffee hot.
> Beyond that, I've never seen a coffee mug that really keeps the coffee hot. I've just gotten used to drinking lukewarm coffee .



They said that if you're drinking out of a ceramic mug, you should pre-heat it with warm water in the microwave... oh ok, like everyone's going to do that. 
If you really want to keep your coffee hot, it's all about the double insulated stainless steel travel mugs.


----------



## ZellyB

I just recently bought a Yeti mug (yeah it was stupid expensive), but it does a reasonable job of keeping coffee hot.  I think it's better with keeping cold, cold, but it's pretty good with coffee.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm sure it being the 5th year of Dopey made it more of a madhouse as well.


Yep although not everything said 5th anniversary.


----------



## Dis5150

I love my Starbucks stainless steel insulated mug! It keeps my coffee hot for hours (well idk really, an hour? I drink it within an hour, lol, but it is still piping hot when I finish it). Plus it is pink.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Healthy Human keeps beverages warm/cold very well.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> Plus it is pink.



aka the #1 selling point for literally anything


----------



## rteetz

I use Hydroflask. I have several different sizes I won in a raffle.


----------



## DustyWA

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!



Seeing a middle-aged man walking around and doing rides wouldn't look odd in the slightest...  But if this middle-aged man tried to pull that, his Disney-obsessed wife would see it as grounds for divorce!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Did you all know this? I don’t think I’ve heard anyone mention this stretch...


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Did you all know this? I don’t think I’ve heard anyone mention this stretch...


Running through the stadium is fun. Other parts not so much.


----------



## SheHulk

run.minnie.miles said:


> Did you all know this? I don’t think I’ve heard anyone mention this stretch...


It feels like WWoS is at least 10 miles of the race right?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Philo2020 said:


> A question for all you wonderful Run Disney folks out there .
> 
> I did the Goofy last year with a friend of mine (I was not previously a runner but have since been bitten by the bug) but have felt a very odd, but strong desire to do the Dopey this year, just feel like i have unfinished business if that makes sense to anyone?
> 
> So...I signed up for the Dopey because I just feel this strong need to accomplish it.  It could very well be a mid-life crisis thing, as I am a 45 married man with an awesome wife and two incredible teenage girls who all happen to love Disney!  My first question is that my wife and girls can't come with me due to school and work so is it odd for me to do this by myself and maybe visit the parks for a day or two by myself?  I am doing the Dopey but feeling a little odd since it will likely be just me.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I know I shouldn't care but feeling a little odd as middle aged male, but I sure do love Disney!
> 
> Thanks for any advice or input .
> 
> FYI - This board is fantastic and I love the support for everyone!!


Not odd at all.  I'm not much younger than you and visit Disney solo all the time on account of being single and never married.  As others have said, people are so wrapped up in their own vacation that they're not going to care, and if they do care that's on them.  One great advantage about being solo on a race weekend is that you are the only one who determines what you're going to do.  You set your schedule and choose how relaxed or intensely you want to tour the parks after the races.  

The one time I traveled with non running family members for a race weekend, I made it clear what my plans were involving park time after both races.  And honestly, I prefer race weekends either solo or with another runner for the reason of controlling my schedule without someone else questioning why I want to tour the way I do before and after the races.

A few months ago I went to Disneyland with family.  I had a great time with my nephews, but I also did the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars party by myself on that same trip and had an equally wonderful time.  Being solo in Disneyland isn't as strange as you might think.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> Did you all know this? I don’t think I’ve heard anyone mention this stretch...



I never thought it would end. I was convinced I'd be stuck in the WWOS until my funeral.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> I never thought it would end. I was convinced I'd be stuck in the WWOS until my funeral.



Hahahaha! I just laughed out loud. 

I have never even experienced this, but it seems to be the most unpopular place!


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Hahahaha! I just laughed out loud.
> 
> I have never even experienced this, but it seems to be the most unpopular place!


There are decent aspects like sports themed characters and running through the stadium where they might call your name but otherwise yeah.


----------



## cavepig

I like Wide World of Sports, I've posted some to Instagram, but yeah they aren't the most exciting ones, hahaha! The turns not so much, but there's a lot to look at and usually multiple character stops.    The best part though is leaving and knowing you just have a 10k left  A lady this year had a like a whole spread of food, pickle slices I remember, she was handing out.  So, the spectators that show up out there make it great too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> There are decent aspects like sports themed characters and running through the stadium where they might call your name but otherwise yeah.


So you're saying it's not like running through Angels Stadium during the Disneyland races that offer that as part of the course.  That's usually a favorite part of many runners and part of the reason why I registered for the San Francisco Giant Race.  If running through Angels Stadium is that awesome, I wonder what it would be like to run through the stadium of my favorite baseball team.  



cavepig said:


> I like Wide World of Sports, I've posted some to Instagram, but yeah they aren't the most exciting ones, hahaha! The turns not so much, but there's a lot to look at and usually multiple character stops.    The best part though is leaving and knowing you just have a 10k left  A lady this year had a like a whole spread of food, pickle slices I remember, she was handing out.  So, the spectators that show up out there make it great too.


There's something about real food that isn't an energy chew or gu or gel during a long distance run.  I'm pretty sure that the pretzels someone was handing out in the Animal Kingdom parking lot during this year's Dark Side Half were the greatest pretzels I've ever tasted in my life.  See also the MousePlanet red vines from their cheer station at all Disneyland races.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> So you're saying it's not like running through Angels Stadium during the Disneyland races that offer that as part of the course. That's usually a favorite part of many runners and part of the reason why I registered for the San Francisco Giant Race. If running through Angels Stadium is that awesome, I wonder what it would be like to run through the stadium of my favorite baseball team.


It’s not as large or grand. It’s still fun I enjoy it. They have a band in there usually and plenty of spectators.


----------



## kleph

the only stadium i ever had any interest in running a portion of a marathon within is in the process of being destroyed.


----------



## lahobbs4

WWOS has real bathrooms. And that's about all of that haze of 5-6 miles that I remember.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> So you're saying it's not like running through Angels Stadium during the Disneyland races that offer that as part of the course.  That's usually a favorite part of many runners and part of the reason why I registered for the San Francisco Giant Race.  If running through Angels Stadium is that awesome, I wonder what it would be like to run through the stadium of my favorite baseball team.
> 
> There's something about real food that isn't an energy chew or gu or gel during a long distance run.  I'm pretty sure that the pretzels someone was handing out in the Animal Kingdom parking lot during this year's Dark Side Half were the greatest pretzels I've ever tasted in my life.  See also the MousePlanet red vines from their cheer station at all Disneyland races.



Angels Stadium during Disneyland half had way more excitement & just overall woah crazy loudness to pump you up, like just entering the stadium was amazing!  During Wide World Stadium it's like a dull baby roar of that.  I still really enjoy it but it's nothing like Angels and the crowd I remember when I ran it.  I do like the bit of dirt running to break up all the road pounding as well.  

 I totally regret not taking the lady up on her pickle slices as I had calf cramp and those might have helped.


----------



## cburnett11

kleph said:


> the only stadium i ever had any interest in running a portion of a marathon within is in the process of being destroyed.



I didn't even know this was happening.  I got to step on the track in 2008 during the Olympic Trials and it felt very special... that was even before I even got into running myself.


----------



## cburnett11

run.minnie.miles said:


> I have never even experienced this, but it seems to be the most unpopular place!



I actually don't really mind it.  If you're trying to PR (which you shouldn't really try to do in a rD race), it's not good.  But there's less interesting places on that course for sure.  If it was up to me, I'd probably just do a BUNCH of loops inside EPCOT around World Showcase Lagoon and then head straight to MK for a finish line tape across the castle.  That's how I'd build the marathon course... lol.


----------



## kleph

cburnett11 said:


> I didn't even know this was happening.  I got to step on the track in 2008 during the Olympic Trials and it felt very special... that was even before I even got into running myself.



i did a weeklong running camp on the campus about 10 years ago and the highlight was doing a workout on that track. it was a peak moment for me as a runner.


----------



## mateojr

pixarmom said:


> My two cents regarding stuff and transportation:
> 
> 1.  Stuff.  I used to buy a couple things at the expos but now I commemorate races with purchases from rawthreads, etsy, ugg and harveys seatbelt bags.  For one of the princess half weekends, I bought new minnie mouse ugg slippers instead of official merch.  My husband gave me a really simple etched stemless wine glass from etsy for the dopey.  I've used disney races as an excuse to buy a harvey's purse occasionally! And I have lots of hoodies, tanks and t-shirts from rawthreads.  Those generally hold up better than the official disney merchandise I've purchased in the past. The remaining exception: @mateojr usually gets a running mickey plush.    Guessing he will ask for one for the 10K! Guessing he will get one because the 10K shirts don't come in kids' sizes (boo!) so looking for something fun to commemorate his race!
> 
> 2.  Transportation.  I love to walk after a race, so I would prefer to walk through Epcot or walk over to the monorail and take that. But recently, the bus has always been more convenient. It's right there at the finish, and we've had either no wait or a very short wait. And even though I feel like walking, getting my family through security is not as simple as hopping on the bus.  And I feel like they have been waiting around for me long enough, so I don't want to increase their wait time.



She guessed right! I will ask for that!


----------



## Philo2020

Sleepless Knight said:


> Not odd at all.  I'm not much younger than you and visit Disney solo all the time on account of being single and never married.  As others have said, people are so wrapped up in their own vacation that they're not going to care, and if they do care that's on them.  One great advantage about being solo on a race weekend is that you are the only one who determines what you're going to do.  You set your schedule and choose how relaxed or intensely you want to tour the parks after the races.
> 
> The one time I traveled with non running family members for a race weekend, I made it clear what my plans were involving park time after both races.  And honestly, I prefer race weekends either solo or with another runner for the reason of controlling my schedule without someone else questioning why I want to tour the way I do before and after the races.
> 
> A few months ago I went to Disneyland with family.  I had a great time with my nephews, but I also did the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars party by myself on that same trip and had an equally wonderful time.  Being solo in Disneyland isn't as strange as you might think.



Just grabbing this last response as you all seem to have the same message, just go and enjoy yourself .  Thank you for all the responses and support, I am looking forward to the event and making my own schedule which will be a first at a Disney property.


----------



## drummerwife

kleph said:


> the only stadium i ever had any interest in running a portion of a marathon within is in the process of being destroyed.


As a native Oregonian and fan of Hayward Field this makes my heart ache.


----------



## kleph

drummerwife said:


> As a native Oregonian and fan of Hayward Field this makes my heart ache.



you aren't alone.


----------



## roxymama

Was unplugged for a week on vacation so catching up.
1) I really like getting a sweaty band (or like brand) for any big race weekend.  I use them and they almost never sellout.
2) I like the mini metal pins as xmas ornaments.  I still think they'd look cute on a banshee though I do not own one.  @Ariel484 gave me the idea to go to the xmas shop for a personalized ornament which is so smart and unique.
3) I find the idea of solo-traveling freeing but also maybe a tad lonely.  Luckily my dad is gonna come with me so I'll have solo time and family time just on a way laid back schedule.
4) I run 12 miles tomorrow. This has nothing to do with this thread.  I just know if I write it here then I have to do it


----------



## roxymama

Well I just ran 6 miles with my pants on backwards, so I guess there's really nothing I can't do.

(Well, except for dressing myself correctly)


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney All-Stars! Summer is winding down, school will be back in session soon and we're 156 days from the kickoff of marathon weekend. I've got a feeling it's going to go fast.

As promised last week, this week's Sundays are for Disney question will be ... even more questions, and hopefully some answers. Whether you're a first timer or a seasoned pro, what questions do you have about marathon weekend? And, if you don't have any questions, what tips do you have to help everyone make the most of the weekend? There's no limit to the number of questions or answers, so go crazy.

My tip: if you typically run with headphones in for music, podcasts, etc., leave 'em at home for the Disney races and just absorb the ambiance.

My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

Tips -

Relax & soak it all in.
Be careful on where & what you eat leading up to races. I know it's hard at Disney.
Bring lots of hand sanitizer, anything to avoid germs to not get sick.  Everyone and their hands on the tap styles for the finger entry, handle bars, railings, etc.  

Bring newspapers to put in any wet shoes to help dry them out faster in case of rain.

For Shoes - Dopey I ran in two pairs, a 5k & half pair and a 10k & full pair.  It rained during the 10k in 2016 so having a dry pair for the half was great.
So, yes I say 2 pairs in case it rains or who knows you could have a shoe malfunction or all of sudden one rubs funny, who knows. But 2 is safe   Some people I've read bring 4 pairs even.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.


I would absolutely bring at least two pairs of shoes. If it rains you won’t want to run the next day in wet shoes. Running shoes also need a good 24hrs to recoup from a run. I wore one pair for the 5K and Half and then the other pair for 10K and Full.



I don’t have any questions. I love this race weekend. As for tips...

Also plan your travel time. WDW is a big place and when using WDW transportation it can and will take time. 

I’m a big proponent of getting on an early bus on race morning so you don’t run into any bus issues. 

My last tip for now, HAVE FUN!


----------



## PCFriar80

My tip for those of you flying in is to give yourself some buffer when arriving if your schedule allows for it.  The winter months can throw havoc into air travel causing days of delays if the timing is right.  It's a shame when folks train so hard and plan for so long, and that goes out the window due to mother nature.
Likewise, as @rteetz noted allow for ample time when traveling internally, either by car or Disney transportation.  This goes for the Expo, getting to all race starts, and any other non-race activities you may have that coincide with marathon weekend.


----------



## PCFriar80

PCFriar80 said:


> My tip for those of you flying in is to give yourself some buffer when arriving if your schedule allows for it.  The winter months can throw havoc into air travel causing days of delays if the timing is right.  It's a shame when folks train so hard and plan for so long, and that goes out the window due to mother nature.
> Likewise, as @rteetz noted allow for ample time when traveling internally, either by car or Disney transportation.  This goes for the Expo, getting to all race starts, and any other non-race activities you may have that coincide with marathon weekend.



Oh, and "Warning, course narrows ahead"!


----------



## mankle30

I don't really have any questions right now. I'm just trying to get my fitness back. Just ran 8 miles in the pre-heat (T+D of about 137 at the end of the run, but it's going to be over 90 degrees today) and I really felt slugging (it could also be due to the 4 miles yesterday). 

But my 2 cents on running with headphones at Disney - For the marathon, I ran with headphones but no music. It helped drown out the "slap slap slap" sound of so many running shoes on the tarmac but I could also get periodic pace updates through my phone app. I usually ran with one ear bud in and one out. I have run races with music on before though and found it helpful. Also, in the marathon, there are long boring areas where there isn't much going on, so one might find it helpful to have some music for those portions of the race. I'm "running" the 5k with my wife (although we're not sure whether she'll be able to run it, she's been dealing with a knee injury for the past few months and, as a dancer, she can't really rest it, especially in the busy summer season) and will certainly not wear headphones for that.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



Yes, you should have two pairs of shoes. Plan on using one for the 5k and half, and the other for the 10k and full. This is especially handy if it's raining during one of the races leading up to the full. 



PCFriar80 said:


> Oh, and "Warning, course narrows ahead"!



"Caution runners, speed bumps ahead" - gets you ready for TTC and Magic Kingdom every time


----------



## JulieODC

drummerwife said:


> As a native Oregonian and fan of Hayward Field this makes my heart ache.



Oh no!! I literally saw a photo of that stadium yesterday and thought to myself that it would be cool to visit someday...that’s sad!


----------



## TheHamm

I hope @roxymama got 12 in and had someone help with wardrobe this morning.

SAFD: my question would be as to the quantity of running gear is necessary. I hear pack for everything- do I need a tank, shorts, short sleeves, capris, fleece pants, long sleeves, and a throw away layer? That would be more volume than I would pack for my two no -race days! I realize people were upset about frost last year, and I have winter gear, will I really need it all?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.


It is pretty much universally accepted that runners should have more than a single pair of shoes, and alternate. And those shes should not all be identical. There are a lot of good reasons, but read here for more information: https://www.active.com/running/arti...otate-your-running-shoes-that-is-the-question


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> "Caution runners, speed bumps ahead" - gets you ready for TTC and Magic Kingdom every time


I don’t know why but it’s not a Disney race until I hear that.


----------



## lhermiston

TheHamm said:


> I hope @roxymama got 12 in and had someone help with wardrobe this morning.
> 
> SAFD: my question would be as to the quantity of running gear is necessary. I hear pack for everything- do I need a tank, shorts, short sleeves, capris, fleece pants, long sleeves, and a throw away layer? That would be more volume than I would pack for my two no -race days! I realize people were upset about frost last year, and I have winter gear, will I really need it all?



I would prepare for all weather outcomes. In 2017, it went from about 80 to 35 in two days. I’m pretty sure I saw people wrapped up in towels, comforters and anything else from their rooms that wasn’t nailed down just to stay warm before the start. 

I’m planning on hitting up some consignment stores to get used sweatshirts, hats and gloves that I can wear and then pitch.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I would prepare for all weather outcomes. In 2017, it went from about 80 to 35 in two days. I’m pretty sure I saw people wrapped up in towels, comforters and anything else from their rooms that wasn’t nailed down just to stay warm before the start.
> 
> I’m planning on hitting up some consignment stores to get used sweatshirts, hats and gloves that I can wear and then pitch.


And this year is was cold pretty much the entire week. It’s like Spring in Wisconsin.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> I’m planning on hitting up some consignment stores to get used sweatshirts, hats and gloves that I can wear and then pitch.



can anyone confirm if disney collects these and donates them? typically, if i'm in a race that does this, i'll try and buy something cheap -- but good enough it can be useful to someone that needs it -- rather than just picking up something used.


----------



## PCFriar80

kleph said:


> can anyone confirm if disney collects these and donates them? typically, if i'm in a race that does this, i'll try and buy something cheap -- but good enough it can be useful to someone that needs it -- rather than just picking up something used.


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...from-walt-disney-world-marathon-participants/


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...from-walt-disney-world-marathon-participants/



thanks. that's what i wanted to know.


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> I hope @roxymama got 12 in and had someone help with wardrobe this morning.
> 
> SAFD: my question would be as to the quantity of running gear is necessary. I hear pack for everything- do I need a tank, shorts, short sleeves, capris, fleece pants, long sleeves, and a throw away layer? That would be more volume than I would pack for my two no -race days! I realize people were upset about frost last year, and I have winter gear, will I really need it all?



I wore my clothes the right way but I can't say I recommend running ina t+d of 166+. Blerch
Hubby did a sprint tri this morning with his shorts on inside out.  Soooooo

My question is what is best strategy for my dad who is staying at AOA with me and would maybe like to watch me finish but I don't want to make him go so early with me to the race start? For the half on Sat.  I'll probably finish somewhere round about 2:15-2:30 give or take character stops/congestion but possibly longer if I run with my friend?


----------



## cavepig

BuckeyeBama said:


> It is pretty much universally accepted that runners should have more than a single pair of shoes, and alternate. And those shes should not all be identical. There are a lot of good reasons, but read here for more information: https://www.active.com/running/arti...otate-your-running-shoes-that-is-the-question



I actually have tried rotating with other types over the last few months and all I did was mess myself up.  The other shoes were fine, felt fine, type I should where, but weren't fine after awhile.   For me, anyway, identical shoes for rotation works just fine.    I actually have stopped all together rotating at all unless I have back to back races, like I'll bring 2 for Goofy, but for training I just don't notice any difference in the shoes or shoe life.
I'm glad it works for others though as everyone is different.

So, yes bring 2 pairs, but personally if they are the same model I think it's fine.



roxymama said:


> I wore my clothes the right way but I can't say I recommend running ina t+d of 166+. Blerch
> Hubby did a sprint tri this morning with his shorts on inside out.  Soooooo
> 
> My question is what is best strategy for my dad who is staying at AOA with me and would maybe like to watch me finish but I don't want to make him go so early with me to the race start? For the half on Sat.  I'll probably finish somewhere round about 2:15-2:30 give or take character stops/congestion but possibly longer if I run with my friend?


He can get on a race bus later to see the finish.

What we did last year to watch the half was took regular park buses and saw runners at the bus area then by Spaceship Earth.  The Regular Bus transportation area was crazy & they held us at times to let runners through.  Bag check line to get into EPCOT was also very backed up.

So, the least crazy would be to take the race bus and then walk to the finish area to watch I think. He can get on it anytime they are running. Exact times will be in the guide.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I love all the advice!

My question is this: Do they ever close off the lines for characters pre-race? I know they've had to do it at least once for the Star Wars races, but I don't remember seeing it happen when I've been there. Pre-race characters are very important to me.
Also ... is there such things as too many pairs of shoes? I'm contemplating adding a third shoe into my rotation in a few months ... but I'm not sure if bringing three pairs of shoes for three races is too much or if I should stick to two pairs. Unclear if I will have room in my suitcase for all three pairs (although the 5K shoes go in my carryon), since I'll also be bringing at least two pairs of park shoes and a pair of heels (those are not for the parks ... probably).

My advice:
Know that things won't go according to plan. Roll with the punches. Remember that you're at Disney and nobody can take the magic away from you.
I hate to say it, but there will be rude and inconsiderate runners at the races. Don't let them bother you. Do your best to get away from them if you can, and if you can't, find a way to ignore them. The weather might not be what you want ... just try to embrace it as a new challenge. The character you were hoping to see might not be out there ... take that time to take a fun non-character picture (or maybe take a picture with a character you don't love but have never met before). Like in most races, things are not going to go exactly as you planned. But you're in Walt Disney World - remember that there's magic everywhere and you can make magical moments even in rough situations.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> And this year is was cold pretty much the entire week. It’s like Spring in Wisconsin.



Oh, good! Something to look forward to in the slushy grey we have here!



roxymama said:


> Hubby did a sprint tri this morning with his shorts on inside out.  Soooooo


Soul Mates!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> y question is this: Do they ever close off the lines for characters pre-race? I know they've had to do it at least once for the Star Wars races, but I don't remember seeing it happen when I've been there. Pre-race characters are very important to me.
> Also ... is there such things as too many pairs of shoes? I'm contemplating adding a third shoe into my rotation in a few months ... but I'm not sure if bringing three pairs of shoes for three races is too much or if I should stick to two pairs. Unclear if I will have room in my suitcase for all three pairs (although the 5K shoes go in my carryon), since I'll also be bringing at least two pairs of park shoes and a pair of heels (those are not for the parks ... probably).


I don’t believe they officially close as spectators waiting in that area can still meet characters. They will announce when all runners should be at the corrals though. 

No such thing as too many shoes. I bring 4-5 pairs to WDW.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> No such thing as too many shoes. I bring 4-5 pairs to WDW.



On the one hand, this makes me happy.
On the other hand ... this is coming from someone who has more shoes than I do.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Advice: My advice is for spectators- friends and family. Spectate if you can. It was so fun to follow DH around and meet up with him a different points. I even got to 'beer' him right before he got to Epcot.

Question: Tell me the truth: How bad was getting to the start from a monorail resort?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Simba's Girl said:


> Advice: My advice is for spectators- friends and family. Spectate if you can. It was so fun to follow DH around and meet up with him a different points. I even got to 'beer' him right before he got to Epcot.
> 
> Question: Tell me the truth: How bad was getting to the start from a monorail resort?



Could have no issues - or you could be rushed if the monorail isn’t working and delayed like what happened to us the inaugural dark side.  That seems like an outlier though.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> On the one hand, this makes me happy.
> On the other hand ... this is coming from someone who has more shoes than I do.


You say that like it’s a bad thing!


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Question: Tell me the truth: How bad was getting to the start from a monorail resort?


I had absolutely 0 issues this year coming from Bay Lake Tower. Now there was a wait post race and it’s a bit of a hassle getting back through security with everything to the monorail.


----------



## bevcgg

lhermiston said:


> I would prepare for all weather outcomes. In 2017, it went from about 80 to 35 in two days. I’m pretty sure I saw people wrapped up in towels, comforters and anything else from their rooms that wasn’t nailed down just to stay warm before the start.
> 
> I’m planning on hitting up some consignment stores to get used sweatshirts, hats and gloves that I can wear and then pitch.



I was at the paint store last week for paint- but was eyeing the Tyvek "paint" clothes that were the same thing being sold at the expo for $10-$15 each. The pack I saw last week was 5 sets for $30. Something to think about as the time gets closer!


----------



## bevcgg

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... is there such things as too many pairs of shoes? I'm contemplating adding a third shoe into my rotation in a few months ... but I'm not sure if bringing three pairs of shoes for three races is too much or if I should stick to two pairs. Unclear if I will have room in my suitcase for all three pairs (although the 5K shoes go in my carryon), since I'll also be bringing at least two pairs of park shoes and a pair of heels (those are not for the parks ... probably).



This made me laugh! I have already been thinking about just HOW many pairs I will be bringing! 3 running shoes, Recovery shoes (oofos), park shoes- usually 2 pair there and shoes that can mange trudging through snow back to car one the way home. Crazy!!! That will only be matched by all the running layers I will bring and my stick, foot massager balls, ice roller etc. Packing will be interesting!!


----------



## flav

One advice that I got from this board and that I want to pass on is: If you are flying, have at least one of your running essentials as carry-on i.e. for me, one pair of running shoes, full set of clothing and, in the transparent bag for liquid and gel, one set of fuel. I also had a set of fuel in my check-in bag in case the carry-on was refused somehow.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Oh a tip on flying...if you have epsom salts, don't be shocked to see the TSA reviewed your luggage and leave a note inside.  This has happened to us everytime we've flown to Disneyland for the races.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I love all the advice!
> 
> My question is this: Do they ever close off the lines for characters pre-race? I know they've had to do it at least once for the Star Wars races, but I don't remember seeing it happen when I've been there. Pre-race characters are very important to me.
> Also ... is there such things as too many pairs of shoes? I'm contemplating adding a third shoe into my rotation in a few months ... but I'm not sure if bringing three pairs of shoes for three races is too much or if I should stick to two pairs. Unclear if I will have room in my suitcase for all three pairs (although the 5K shoes go in my carryon), since I'll also be bringing at least two pairs of park shoes and a pair of heels (those are not for the parks ... probably).


 I don't think they cut off the character lines for marathon weekend pre-race as it's all in one location, but I've never stuck around long enough to find out or hear them saying they were going to.   

 You have 3 races so 3 shoes doesn't seem strange at all. Some people bring 4 for 4 races I've read.   If you have room pack 'em as it's better to have them then wish you had them.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: I’d echo everyone saying you need at least two pairs of running shoes. I brought two pair (same type) and it worked for me. I also recommend having at least one days worth of running stuff in your carry on just in case something happens to your luggage. Dopey last year was the only time I ever ran without headphones and I really enjoyed it. The only time I wished I had brought them was the long trek from animal kingdom to WWoS and getting through most of WWoS also known as everyone’s not some favorite place to run through!


----------



## SarahDisney

I have one more question that I was reminded of when I saw a post from @cavepig on Instagram. 
Does the gospel choir sing gospel music or secular music (or do they not sing at all and just cheer)?
I need to whether or not my music needs to be loud enough to drown it out...


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I have one more question that I was reminded of when I saw a post from @cavepig on Instagram.
> Does the gospel choir sing gospel music or secular music (or do they not sing at all and just cheer)?
> I need to whether or not my music needs to be loud enough to drown it out...



They definitely sing.  I don't know their full repertoire, but when I ran by last year during the half they were singing "We Are the Champions" by Queen.  So it's either all secular or a mix.  I'm so tired by that point in the race just having them there provides a little boost of energy through the finish, but not much registers in the way of specific songs.  The only reason We Are the Champions stuck with me was that I was sick during the weekend and thought I was done at that point, so that particular song added just a bit more demoralization to the race.  That's on me, not their choice of music, though.


----------



## braycon

SarahDisney said:


> I have one more question that I was reminded of when I saw a post from @cavepig on Instagram.
> Does the gospel choir sing gospel music or secular music (or do they not sing at all and just cheer)?
> I need to whether or not my music needs to be loud enough to drown it out...



They definitely sing.  I believe it's gospel music, but I'm usually running by there so quickly I can't tell.   It_ sounds_ like gospel music to me.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I have one more question that I was reminded of when I saw a post from @cavepig on Instagram.
> Does the gospel choir sing gospel music or secular music (or do they not sing at all and just cheer)?
> I need to whether or not my music needs to be loud enough to drown it out...


I dont remember any specific songs they sing. I want to say I have heard them sing all sorts of things and there are videos online of them. I’ve seen them just dancing and cheering as well probably in between songs.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> I have one more question that I was reminded of when I saw a post from @cavepig on Instagram.
> Does the gospel choir sing gospel music or secular music (or do they not sing at all and just cheer)?
> I need to whether or not my music needs to be loud enough to drown it out...



It's a mix I feel pretty sure. I know the first year I ran it, it was some kind of Hallelujah chorus (not THE Hallelujah chorus, but something like that), but I also know I've heard them sing secular music.  However, like others have said you are honestly by them so quickly you don't hear more than a few bars of the music.  They aren't amplified crazy loud or anything, but I found them to be a great boost as you make those last few turns.  They usually have tons of energy and are excited for you.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD (in my case, Monday Mornings  ):

Advice: I've only done Princess, but I think general advice for any rD race is to focus on the good and let go of the not so good. I was worried about crowding, poor expo, long waits, but by consciously choosing to be positive, none of that stuff bothered me and I had a great time. 
Also, stop for the castle photo. It's worth it!

Question: I really ask my questions as they come to me, but something I'm really nervous about is being so sore after the marathon, that I'm unable to hit the parks. If someone wants to reassure me that this won't be the case.. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## SheHulk

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD (in my case, Monday Mornings  ):
> 
> Advice: I've only done Princess, but I think general advice for any rD race is to focus on the good and let go of the not so good. I was worried about crowding, poor expo, long waits, but by consciously choosing to be positive, none of that stuff bothered me and I had a great time.
> Also, stop for the castle photo. It's worth it!
> 
> Question: I really ask my questions as they come to me, but something I'm really nervous about is being so sore after the marathon, that I'm unable to hit the parks. If someone wants to reassure me that this won't be the case.. I'd appreciate it!


One rule of the marathon is that you cannot predict how you will feel after the marathon. I've finished feeling great and I've finished with a knee swollen to the size of a small cantaloupe. I never let it keep me out of the parks though. Most likely if you are sore you can just take some Advil and carry on. You're tough enough to finish a marathon, you're tough enough to have some fun afterward!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SheHulk said:


> You're tough enough to finish a marathon, you're tough enough to have some fun afterward!


I love this! So true!


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> I love this! So true!


And even if you are sore, the best thing to help that soreness is to keep walking around. Maybe take a short break, but then get in the park and walk around some.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD (in my case, Monday Mornings  ):
> 
> Advice: I've only done Princess, but I think general advice for any rD race is to focus on the good and let go of the not so good. I was worried about crowding, poor expo, long waits, but by consciously choosing to be positive, none of that stuff bothered me and I had a great time.
> Also, stop for the castle photo. It's worth it!
> 
> Question: I really ask my questions as they come to me, but something I'm really nervous about is being so sore after the marathon, that I'm unable to hit the parks. If someone wants to reassure me that this won't be the case.. I'd appreciate it!



You'll be sore, but you can (and should) hit the parks.  You don't even need to see the medals around people's necks to know who ran the marathon.  You can tell by the way they are walking.  LOL


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question: I really ask my questions as they come to me, but something I'm really nervous about is being so sore after the marathon, that I'm unable to hit the parks. If someone wants to reassure me that this won't be the case.. I'd appreciate it!



I can do one better: Even if you're too sore for the parks, I'll drag you to Hollywood Studios for EMH anyway


----------



## steph0808

I haven't had any issues walking around the parks for hours and hours after the marathon. Now, squatting down into the "It's a Small World" boats, that was interesting!! 

Usually I am more sore on Monday than on Sunday after the race.



I don't have any questions at the moment, I'm still trying to figure out if I should do "only" the half. It just feels like I should do the full, because that's what I have always done! Also trying to decide whether to tack on an extra night afterwards.


----------



## PrincessV

Tip: Buy Mylar blankets in bulk on Amazon - I have a stash of them that ran less than $1 per blanket. They come in a tiny package and are perfect for staying warm before a race, as well as for sitting on damp/wet pavement.

Question: I can't think of any!



lhermiston said:


> My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.


Year 1, I rbought 3 pairs for Dopey: one for 5K and half, one for 10K, one for full. Year 2, I brought 4 pairs, one for each race. Partly because I like different kinds of shoes for different distances, partly because I wanted to make sure I had a dry pair for each race, and mostly because I "needed" different colors for each outfit.  (I also drive, so I can toss as many as I want in the car.) 2 pairs would probably suffice (1 for 5K and half, 1 for 10K and full - to allow a day between use.)



TheHamm said:


> SAFD: my question would be as to the quantity of running gear is necessary. I hear pack for everything- do I need a tank, shorts, short sleeves, capris, fleece pants, long sleeves, and a throw away layer? That would be more volume than I would pack for my two no -race days! I realize people were upset about frost last year, and I have winter gear, will I really need it all?


Yes. Speaking as a Floridian living 100 miles from WDW, YES you need it all! You truly cannot know far enough ahead what the weather will be that time of year. 2017's cold front took us all by surprise - 5 days out, as I was packing, the forecast was calling for an unusually warm marathon... and it wound up being unusually cold, thanks to an unexpected cold front.


----------



## cburnett11

Tips:

As @PrincessV said above, the mylar blankets you can order are really cheap.  They are super easy/small to have in your luggage and come in really handy when it's 35 degrees and gusty in the corral on marathon morning.
I've actually found it to be warmer sitting on the ground in the corrals, then standing up.  Maybe it was the wind in particular.  But in 2017, when it was really cold, I was surprised how much better it felt to sit down vs. stand up.  I guess people were blocking me from the elements and the ground was still warm from the day before?  Had the same experience this year.
Thank as many volunteers as you can.
Try to get out and walk some after the race in a park or Disney Springs.  I tend to recover much quicker if I get out and do some walking later in the day.  Makes Monday and Tuesday better after the marathon.  ymmv
Banana peels are just as slippery as they appear in cartoons...


----------



## ZellyB

I know this is answered approximately 1 million times in 1 million threads, but I don't want to try and slog through the search engine to find it.  

Since we aren't running the half this coming marathon weekend, we'd like to spectate some and cheer.  The plan is to go to MK on Saturday for our park day, so thinking we get ourselves to TTC or Main Street to spectate.   So, I think I read on the FAQ that you can cheer on Main street even without ticket media and I'd really like to cheer there just because that area is such a high point of the race.  We are at Beach Club for the weekend, so no regular park buses running to get us there in time.  I'm thinking we Uber over and plan to spectate on Main Street.  So, the race starts at 5:30.  I'm happy to get there plenty early to watch and cheer for as many runners as possible.  For those of you who have done it or pay attention to spectating stuff (unlike me), what time should we try to arrive to get a good place to cheer?  And, how does it work as the day progresses if that is a planned park day for us.  Current park hours for the day start at 9:00 AM.  I assume they run everyone out once the runners have all gone through MK.  What time is that by the way?  7:30 - 8:00?  So, maybe I try to get a breakfast reservation at Kona or the Wave or something that morning before regular park open?  Somebody tell me what to do.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD (in my case, Monday Mornings  ):
> 
> Advice: I've only done Princess, but I think general advice for any rD race is to focus on the good and let go of the not so good. I was worried about crowding, poor expo, long waits, but by consciously choosing to be positive, none of that stuff bothered me and I had a great time.
> Also, stop for the castle photo. It's worth it!
> 
> Question: I really ask my questions as they come to me, but something I'm really nervous about is being so sore after the marathon, that I'm unable to hit the parks. If someone wants to reassure me that this won't be the case.. I'd appreciate it!



I had knee problems leading up to, during and after the marathon, so I was definitely sore, but I made it around okay. You’ll notice lots of other people hobbling around, too. Like others said, moving around helps with recovery, just go at your own pace. 

An adult beverage or two doesn’t hurt, either.


----------



## JB22

PrincessV said:


> Tip: Buy Mylar blankets in bulk on Amazon - I have a stash of them that ran less than $1 per blanket. They come in a tiny package and are perfect for staying warm before a race, as well as for sitting on damp/wet pavement.
> 
> Question: I can't think of any!
> 
> 
> Year 1, I rbought 3 pairs for Dopey: one for 5K and half, one for 10K, one for full. Year 2, I brought 4 pairs, one for each race. Partly because I like different kinds of shoes for different distances, partly because I wanted to make sure I had a dry pair for each race, and mostly because I "needed" different colors for each outfit.  (I also drive, so I can toss as many as I want in the car.) 2 pairs would probably suffice (1 for 5K and half, 1 for 10K and full - to allow a day between use.)
> 
> 
> Yes. Speaking as a Floridian living 100 miles from WDW, YES you need it all! You truly cannot know far enough ahead what the weather will be that time of year. 2017's cold front took us all by surprise - 5 days out, as I was packing, the forecast was calling for an unusually warm marathon... and it wound up being unusually cold, thanks to an unexpected cold front.



I like to double bag up some thick garbage bags.  they get nice and toasty and tie a mylar around legs and waist.  Words cannot describe how uncomfortable it is to be shivering for hours standing around so definitely be prepared for the cold.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> As promised last week, this week's Sundays are for Disney question will be ... even more questions, and hopefully some answers. Whether you're a first timer or a seasoned pro, what questions do you have about marathon weekend?



how many trips to the ice machine does it take to fill the tub?


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> how many trips to the ice machine does it take to fill the tub?



I really want someone to swoop in and science the heck out of this question with info on the volumes of Disney bath tubs and ice buckets.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I love all the advice!
> 
> My question is this: Do they ever close off the lines for characters pre-race? I know they've had to do it at least once for the Star Wars races, but I don't remember seeing it happen when I've been there. Pre-race characters are very important to me.
> Also ... is there such things as too many pairs of shoes? I'm contemplating adding a third shoe into my rotation in a few months ... but I'm not sure if bringing three pairs of shoes for three races is too much or if I should stick to two pairs. Unclear if I will have room in my suitcase for all three pairs (although the 5K shoes go in my carryon), since I'll also be bringing at least two pairs of park shoes and a pair of heels (those are not for the parks ... probably)..


Yes, they do cut the character lines off before the race — there’s a CM at the end of each line who has a small “Line starts here”sign who will eventually close the line before the race. I dealt with closed lines during SW and Princess in the past few years. My guess is that they get the runners taken care of, have the characters take a break, then re-open for spectators and quick finishers. 

And @SarahDisney you can never have too many shoes, no matter what my husband says!

My question: Any tips for staying at SOG during marathon weekend? I’ve stayed there before, just not during races. And what time should I book brunch at the Poly for after the half Saturday? I’m a middle of the pack runner, but not sure how efficient the buses are to resorts on the race route. We’ve got a ADR but might need to push it back.

My tip: don’t overlook using bag drop! Disney has the most organized efficient bag drop system, and it takes maybe two minutes to drop off and retrieve a bag. Some things in my bag: a hoodie that’s my extra layer before walking to the corrals, then something warm after; recovery flips; refillable resort mug (filled with hot tea in the morning, refilled back at resort); Run Disney beer cup (you get a discount for reusing); maybe sunscreen or sunglasses/hat for sunny days.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - another great topic!

I have no tips as I'm a first-timer... but I do have questions.  Many of you have answered so many already - for which I am extremely grateful.  Here are a few more:

what attractions are open to ride during the race(s), and for which race(s)?  I have heard EE, ToT and RnRC for the marathon.
do Character Stops basically work like they do in the parks (i.e. you form a line and when it's your turn get the pictures you want).  I'm guessing it would be at a more accelerated pace, obviously, but just curious if there's anything else I should know about them.
our spouses will be "spectating" for many of the races (we're doing the Dopey).  What are the rules around spectating in the parks prior to park opening?  
As an addendum to the above, we are staying at BCV, so I'm guessing our spouses could walk out and spectate anywhere around Crescent Lake with no issues?
Regarding the Expo - I've never been to WWoS.  Can you take bus transportation to it straight from either a park or a resort?  We're trying to figure out how to balance park time with Expo on Wednesday the 9th.
I'm sure I'll have a hundred more I'll ask in the next 5 months!  Thanks everybody.


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> SAFD - another great topic!
> 
> I have no tips as I'm a first-timer... but I do have questions.  Many of you have answered so many already - for which I am extremely grateful.  Here are a few more:
> 
> what attractions are open to ride during the race(s), and for which race(s)?  I have heard EE, ToT and RnRC for the marathon.
> do Character Stops basically work like they do in the parks (i.e. you form a line and when it's your turn get the pictures you want).  I'm guessing it would be at a more accelerated pace, obviously, but just curious if there's anything else I should know about them.
> our spouses will be "spectating" for many of the races (we're doing the Dopey).  What are the rules around spectating in the parks prior to park opening?
> As an addendum to the above, we are staying at BCV, so I'm guessing our spouses could walk out and spectate anywhere around Crescent Lake with no issues?
> Regarding the Expo - I've never been to WWoS.  Can you take bus transportation to it straight from either a park or a resort?  We're trying to figure out how to balance park time with Expo on Wednesday the 9th.
> I'm sure I'll have a hundred more I'll ask in the next 5 months!  Thanks everybody.


No rides open prior to parking opening. So usually park opening is at 9AM. Any ride on course could theoretically be ridden then. Everest is the most popular since it’s right on the course. Tower of terror is another.

Character pictures during the race are very quick paced. It’s hand the attendant your phone snap and go. There is no several photos like they do in the parks.

I believe only MK allows guests into the park prior to park opening for spectating. So that only happens during the half and full. The smaller races they would have to spectate outside the parks.

They could easily go outside of BC and spectate the 10K or Full.

Bus transportation only goes from WWoS to resorts and recently they added Disney springs. No direct transportation to the parks.


----------



## PCFriar80

a-mad said:


> SAFD - another great topic!
> 
> I have no tips as I'm a first-timer... but I do have questions.  Many of you have answered so many already - for which I am extremely grateful.  Here are a few more:
> 
> As an addendum to the above, we are staying at BCV, so I'm guessing our spouses could walk out and spectate anywhere around Crescent Lake with no issues?
> Regarding the Expo - I've never been to WWoS.  Can you take bus transportation to it straight from either a park or a resort?  We're trying to figure out how to balance park time with Expo on Wednesday the 9th.
> I'm sure I'll have a hundred more I'll ask in the next 5 months!  Thanks everybody.


When staying at an Epcot resort spectating is easy for both the 10K and full marathon.  From the BCVs, just head towards the BC lobby and then out the back doors to the walkway around crescent lake.  Mile 5 for the 10K is right near Hurricane Hannas, and miles 24 - 25 run down the BW canal, past the YC/BC before entering Epcot /WS.  

Expo busses run from resorts only, but you can be creative if you're at MK, Ecpcot or HS.  If at MK, simply walk over to the Contemporary and pick up the Expo bus.  Epcot, exit International Gateway and pick-up the bus either at BC or BW.  HS, walk or boat to any of the Epcot resorts and catch a bus from there.  BW is probably your best best as it's the last pick-up spot before heading to the Expo.


----------



## TheHamm

a-mad said:


> SAFD - another great topic!
> 
> Regarding the Expo - I've never been to WWoS.  Can you take bus transportation to it straight from either a park or a resort?  We're trying to figure out how to balance park time with Expo on Wednesday the 9th.


I needed to get from MK to WWOS and needed to minimize the time I left my husband with our amazing (ly cranky) preschoolers.  I thought it faster but overpriced to take a cab from MK over, I think it was $16 but I did not have to wait for Uber/Lyft or get to a bus.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@TCB in FLA Also staying at SOG for marathon weekend, but it will be my first time there. Interested in the tips you get.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I can't think of any questions and the only tip I can think of is to make sure you stay inside the cones when you come to the timing mats (well, really ALL the time for safety!). I got super sick at Dopey this year and during the half I missed the timing mat before MK (5K mat?). It was dark, I was drugged and totally out of it and if some nice lady hadn't noticed and caught up to me and told me I missed it, my time would have been all messed up for Dopey! I was able to go outside the cones, run back then cross it. 

ETA: @LikelyLynae 100% got me thru that race. I'm pretty sure she is also the one who noticed the lady trying to get my attention!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: I can't think of any questions and the only tip I can think of is to make sure you stay inside the cones when you come to the timing mats (well, really ALL the time for safety!). I got super sick at Dopey this year and during the half I missed the timing mat before MK (5K mat?). It was dark, I was drugged and totally out of it and if some nice lady hadn't noticed and caught up to me and told me I missed it, my time would have been all messed up for Dopey! I was able to go outside the cones, run back then cross it.
> 
> ETA: @LikelyLynae 100% got me thru that race. I'm pretty sure she is also the one who noticed the lady trying to get my attention!



Your time would have been just fine had you kept going.  Missed or malfunctioning timing mats/chips happen with some frequency and don't impact your overall time, which is calculated from the time you cross the starting mat and finishing mat (just try not to miss either of those!)  Unfortunately, all you really ended up doing was lengthening the course and the time you spent on it...


----------



## BriarRabbit

I've gotten pizza boxes from the food court to sit on while waiting for the race to start.  Makes a good conversation starter too!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Your time would have been just fine had you kept going.  Missed or malfunctioning timing mats/chips happen with some frequency and don't impact your overall time, which is calculated from the time you cross the starting mat and finishing mat (just try not to miss either of those!)  Unfortunately, all you really ended up doing was lengthening the course and the time you spent on it...


With dopey they are usually strict about the timing mat aspect. I’ve heard of people being questioned at the end if they missed a mat. I’d say it’s more to prevent cheating than time so much.


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> Your time would have been just fine had you kept going.  Missed or malfunctioning timing mats/chips happen with some frequency and don't impact your overall time, which is calculated from the time you cross the starting mat and finishing mat (just try not to miss either of those!)  Unfortunately, all you really ended up doing was lengthening the course and the time you spent on it...



Well that just makes me feel worse, lol!



rteetz said:


> With dopey they are usually strict about the timing mat aspect. I’ve heard of people being questioned at the end if they missed a mat. I’d say it’s more to prevent cheating than time so much.



I wasn't taking any chances! Plus I like to know all my splits, etc.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> With dopey they are usually strict about the timing mat aspect. I’ve heard of people being questioned at the end if they missed a mat. I’d say it’s more to prevent cheating than time so much.



I think if you've had multiple timing mat misses they might say something or if there's a question about mats during the marathon.  A missing time on the 5k mat of the half marathon isn't going to be noteworthy and you can always pull up your GPS trace to show you were legit if somebody decided to question it.  I certainly wouldn't turn around and go back for it!



Dis5150 said:


> Well that just makes me feel worse, lol!



Don't feel bad about it, by any stretch!  That wasn't my intention, at all.  

I just wanted you to be aware that it wouldn't impact your overall time and not to stress about it if it happens in the future!  I know how hard and stressful that weekend was for you and hate that you felt like you had to do extra because of the mat!


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> I think if you've had multiple timing mat misses they might say something or if there's a question about mats during the marathon.  A missing time on the 5k mat of the half marathon isn't going to be noteworthy and you can always pull up your GPS trace to show you were legit if somebody decided to question it.  I certainly wouldn't turn around and go back for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad about it, by any stretch!  That wasn't my intention, at all.
> 
> I just wanted you to be aware that it wouldn't impact your overall time and not to stress about it if it happens in the future!  I know how hard and stressful that weekend was for you and hate that you felt like you had to do extra because of the mat!



Oh, you were fine, lol! Luckily I hadn't gotten too far before the lady caught me. So maybe added an extra 2 minutes to my half time.


----------



## cavepig

One thing on characters, they don't sign autographs and that makes it quicker too.     I had people in the 2016 10k trying to get their books signed & finally they understood they don't during races.


----------



## SarahDisney

BriarRabbit said:


> I've gotten pizza boxes from the food court to sit on while waiting for the race to start. Makes a good conversation starter too!



Also possibly a good idea for a pizza-related costume (@jennamfeo)...


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Also possibly a good idea for a pizza-related costume (@jennamfeo)...


Yesssss.....


----------



## SheHulk

Just saw this link on the website for all of you puzzling over costumes
http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...stume-20-mnsshp-group-and-solo-costume-ideas/


----------



## ZellyB

TCB in FLA said:


> Yes, they do cut the character lines off before the race — there’s a CM at the end of each line who has a small “Line starts here”sign who will eventually close the line before the race. I dealt with closed lines during SW and Princess in the past few years. My guess is that they get the runners taken care of, have the characters take a break, then re-open for spectators and quick finishers.
> 
> And @SarahDisney you can never have too many shoes, no matter what my husband says!
> 
> My question: Any tips for staying at SOG during marathon weekend? I’ve stayed there before, just not during races. And what time should I book brunch at the Poly for after the half Saturday? I’m a middle of the pack runner, but not sure how efficient the buses are to resorts on the race route. We’ve got a ADR but might need to push it back.
> 
> My tip: don’t overlook using bag drop! Disney has the most organized efficient bag drop system, and it takes maybe two minutes to drop off and retrieve a bag. Some things in my bag: a hoodie that’s my extra layer before walking to the corrals, then something warm after; recovery flips; refillable resort mug (filled with hot tea in the morning, refilled back at resort); Run Disney beer cup (you get a discount for reusing); maybe sunscreen or sunglasses/hat for sunny days.





Disney at Heart said:


> @TCB in FLA Also staying at SOG for marathon weekend, but it will be my first time there. Interested in the tips you get.



We stayed at Shades of Green for marathon weekend.  Really no tips needed.  They run buses to the race starts just like the Disney resorts.  I can't recall for certain because it's been several years ago, but I think the race buses did pick up from outside the front entrance rather than that lower bus entrance that their normal buses run out of, but I may not be remembering right.  I do know they had signs up in the lobby with information and there will be plenty of other runners staying there so you won't have any trouble figuring out where to be.  The return buses share with Poly and Grand Floridian I think and maybe Contemporary too.  I just don't remember that for sure either.  So, basically I wasn't much help other than to say as far as the races go there is nothing different or unusual about staying at Shades versus a Disney resort.


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> I know this is answered approximately 1 million times in 1 million threads, but I don't want to try and slog through the search engine to find it.
> 
> Since we aren't running the half this coming marathon weekend, we'd like to spectate some and cheer.  The plan is to go to MK on Saturday for our park day, so thinking we get ourselves to TTC or Main Street to spectate.   So, I think I read on the FAQ that you can cheer on Main street even without ticket media and I'd really like to cheer there just because that area is such a high point of the race.  We are at Beach Club for the weekend, so no regular park buses running to get us there in time.  I'm thinking we Uber over and plan to spectate on Main Street.  So, the race starts at 5:30.  I'm happy to get there plenty early to watch and cheer for as many runners as possible.  For those of you who have done it or pay attention to spectating stuff (unlike me), what time should we try to arrive to get a good place to cheer?  And, how does it work as the day progresses if that is a planned park day for us.  Current park hours for the day start at 9:00 AM.  I assume they run everyone out once the runners have all gone through MK.  What time is that by the way?  7:30 - 8:00?  So, maybe I try to get a breakfast reservation at Kona or the Wave or something that morning before regular park open?  Somebody tell me what to do.



I haven't spectated the 1/2 so have no insite to offer, but I do plan on being on Main St. around 6:35 AM if everything goes right for me that morning.  I'll try to pay attention to the spectators in 2019!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Thanks @ZellyB for the race bus info. More questions for you: 1) On park days, is it easier to take SOG busses to the parks (I've never had to memorize a bus schedule before!), or is it just as easy to take Poly busses and walk back. 2) Did you try any of the restaurants? 3) I've heard that the rooms are a little larger than standard Disney resort rooms. Is that true? 4) Also, my "dependent" ID has expired; would there be any advantage in my renewing it? I'll be checking in with DH anyway. 

I'm sure it will all be fine, but it will be a new experience. TIA


----------



## ZellyB

Disney at Heart said:


> Thanks @ZellyB for the race bus info. More questions for you: 1) On park days, is it easier to take SOG busses to the parks (I've never had to memorize a bus schedule before!), or is it just as easy to take Poly busses and walk back. 2) Did you try any of the restaurants? 3) I've heard that the rooms are a little larger than standard Disney resort rooms. Is that true? 4) Also, my "dependent" ID has expired; would there be any advantage in my renewing it? I'll be checking in with DH anyway.
> 
> I'm sure it will all be fine, but it will be a new experience. TIA



1). We rented a car when we stayed at Shades because their bus schedule is kind of a pain but they work just fine so long as you follow the schedule. I would walk to Poly/TTC to go to MK or Epcot though and use the monorail. When we were there they had the sidewalk at Poly blocked off for repairs though but I assume by January that will be done. I probably wouldn’t mess with Poly busses for AK or DHS. I’d just use Shades busses.

2). We ate breakfast a few times at the buffet. It was pretty good. Omelet station. Pancake station and waffles and then your standard breakfast buffet.  We didn’t eat there this time but we ate at Mangiones before. It was fine. Nothing special but good solid basic Italian. We ate at Evergreen grill by the pool. Also ok. Standard bar type menu. Pizza, burgers etc but decent and easy. Pricing in general is cheaper than eating in the parks or at Disney resorts.

3). Room sizes are awesome. Yes bigger than Disney deluxe rooms. We were on the Palm side of the resort which is fully renovated I believe. The Magnolia side still has some sections that are not renovated. I’ll attach a link in another post to my recent mini trip report where I posted some room pics. The renovated room we had was really nice. Looked out on the first tee box. Very quiet and pretty view. Long way from the pools though if that matters to you.

4). My ID is expired too. . Not needed as long as your DH has his. You show it at check-in and then they give you this paper resort pass and that’s all you need to access things in the resort. You do have to show it to shop in the store and eat in the restaurants.

It’s really a great resort. It’s beautiful and very peaceful. It lacks all the extra Disney touches you get at Disney resorts but otherwise is a great hotel and a steal of a price.

This link takes you to my training journal. There are a couple posts on this page with pics of the resort. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...es-mini-trip-report-complete.3480514/page-102


----------



## huskies90

PCFriar80 said:


> My tip for those of you flying in is to give yourself some buffer when arriving if your schedule allows for it.  The winter months can throw havoc into air travel causing days of delays if the timing is right.  It's a shame when folks train so hard and plan for so long, and that goes out the window due to mother nature.


As some of us from the Northeast learned last year, sometimes leaving a buffer is not enough.  Last year,  I was booked to come in on Thursday morning for the Half. When the storm was approaching and our flights were getting canceled, it became impossible to find another flight as the flights on Wednesday night sold out quickly and the next available flight I could get post storm was on Sunday.  Luckily for me, I thought fast, left work early on Wednesday, rented a one way car from CT and started driving as far as we could before the storm hit. We made it to DC, stayed over night and we were lucky to get a flight from Reagan Thursday afternoon. When we got up, if flights from DC were getting canceled, we would have gotten in the car and drove the rest of the way.  I know others, like @JClimacus, who was coming down for just the Full, and gave himself plenty of buffer time, didn't make it all because he could not get a flight after his was canceled.

So my tip would be to leave a buffer AND if possible, to book multiple flights on multiple days.  Assuming you are flying on Southwest, you can cancel the flights you do not use and get a credit back for another flight.


----------



## Princess KP

kleph said:


> how many trips to the ice machine does it take to fill the tub?


Someone here suggested using the gEAR check bag for ice. After the marathon, I went back to my room to empty the bag and went to the ice machine. The one in my building (I was staying at SSR) was out of order so I had to go to the one next door. After 2 trips, I gave up lol. By that time I was too tired and 2 bags is not nearly enough to fill the tub with ice.


----------



## Keels

My tips:

1. Shoes: I always have three pairs - one for the 5/Half, one for the 10/Full, and one older pair I've cycled out in case it rains.
2. Make sure you have socks on before you leave your room.
3. Snack box Oreos come in handy if you forget fuel for the Marathon.
4. Thirsty River Bar at EE is open and serving boozes at Mile 13 of the full - I'm talking like 6:30 a.m. early. The popcorn stand outside Electric Umbrella in Epcot right before #BlessedBall/the finish of the Half opens when the park opens at 9 a.m. and they sell Bud Light, Sam Adams Seasonal and most recently some canned cocktail thingy (I want to say it was Malibu Rum-based back in June).


----------



## lahobbs4

My tips!

1. Pay attention to the ground, especially in the parks. There are curbs and uneven surfaces and, if you are anything like me and trip easily, you could fall down!
2. If you like someone's costume, tell them! 
3. Also, if you see someone sitting on the ground (me during the 2017 full) shout some encouragement to them. I will never forget that!
4. If you want to get on the quit-bus, they wont leave until the last person has ran by them. I know because I asked. Leaving WWOS was really a hard time for me  
5. Smile at the green pop-up tents!! Those are the cameras!


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> An adult beverage or two doesn’t hurt, either.



Oh I plan on more than two...hee hee


----------



## TheHamm

The


lhermiston said:


> I really want someone to swoop in and science the heck out of this question with info on the volumes of Disney bath tubs and ice buckets.


The tubs I have had are roughly the size of mine at home, an interior of 56"x 25" which if filled with 2.5" of ice is roughly 2 ft^3 or 15 gallons.  An ice bucket is roughly 3 quarts, 0.75gallons.  Thus, considering rounding about 20 trips if you fill the bucket to the top.  
Key point: pick the trash cans, not the ice bucket for hauling.


----------



## kleph

TheHamm said:


> The
> 
> The tubs I have had are roughly the size of mine at home, an interior of 56"x 25" which if filled with 2.5" of ice is roughly 2 ft^3 or 15 gallons.  An ice bucket is roughly 3 quarts, 0.75gallons.  Thus, considering rounding about 20 trips if you fill the bucket to the top.
> Key point: pick the trash cans, not the ice bucket for hauling.



i threw this out there partly in jest but now i wonder if it would be possible to get, say, 100 lbs of ice delivered to your resort room?


----------



## Disney at Heart

@ZellyB Thanks for all your information. I have just read your whole trip report from July and am amazed at how much you got done, especially the 4-park day. Your family is lovely. Hope to see you at the races!


----------



## ZellyB

Disney at Heart said:


> @ZellyB Thanks for all your information. I have just read your whole trip report from July and am amazed at how much you got done, especially the 4-park day. Your family is lovely. Hope to see you at the races!



Aw, thanks.  I hope you enjoy Shades of Green and we get a chance to see you in January.


----------



## Bree

I don't have any of tips to add since everyone pretty much already said them.

@TheHamm just made my day with all the math for ice in the tub.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> 4. Thirsty River Bar at EE is open and serving boozes at Mile 13 of the full - I'm talking like 6:30 a.m. early. The popcorn stand outside Electric Umbrella in Epcot right before #BlessedBall/the finish of the Half opens when the park opens at 9 a.m. and they sell Bud Light, Sam Adams Seasonal and most recently some canned cocktail thingy (I want to say it was Malibu Rum-based back in June).


*makes note*

Soooooo with the addition of Toy Story Land, is there a chance we will run through that or nah?


----------



## lhermiston

TheHamm said:


> The
> 
> The tubs I have had are roughly the size of mine at home, an interior of 56"x 25" which if filled with 2.5" of ice is roughly 2 ft^3 or 15 gallons.  An ice bucket is roughly 3 quarts, 0.75gallons.  Thus, considering rounding about 20 trips if you fill the bucket to the top.
> Key point: pick the trash cans, not the ice bucket for hauling.



#SCIENCED!


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> *makes note*
> 
> Soooooo with the addition of Toy Story Land, is there a chance we will run through that or nah?



I recall someone saying on here that it wasn’t big enough or there wasn’t a separate way out (or something like that), so probably not.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> *makes note*
> 
> Soooooo with the addition of Toy Story Land, is there a chance we will run through that or nah?


I would say no because the park will be open when we run through that portion and there is only one way in and out currently.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I recall someone saying on here that it wasn’t big enough or there wasn’t a separate way out (or something like that), so probably not.





rteetz said:


> I would say no because the park will be open when we run through that portion and there is only one way in and out currently.


Laaaaame.


----------



## SarahDisney

If we're all wrong and TSL is open ... do we think they'll be nice and send runners through the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ line even without FastPass? Or will I have to do some #math on my pace and timing and make a FP+?

ETA: I assume we won't have the course 60 days out, so my best bet may be to make the FP+ anyway and cancel it if the course doesn't run through TSL, right?


----------



## LSUlakes

I see some discussion of the course going on for the marathon. What are the odds the course is changed for 2019? Are we expecting anything big or just extending a out and back or adding back other parts of the course that were under construction and reducing the out and backs? Just curious...


Second question: Does anyone wear their medal on Monday for DATW? TIA


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> If we're all wrong and TSL is open ... do we think they'll be nice and send runners through the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ line even without FastPass? Or will I have to do some #math on my pace and timing and make a FP+?


What time are you thinking you will be in DHS? What is the anticipated park opening on marathon morning?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> What time are you thinking you will be in DHS? What is the anticipated park opening on marathon morning?



Park is currently schedule to open at 9. I don't remember what mile DHS is, but I'll be towards the back, so it'll probably be open when I get there. I don't think I'm gonna finish the race before 1pm the earliest. I plan to take the 7 hours they give me. I'm going for at least 2 characters an hour.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> If we're all wrong and TSL is open ... do we think they'll be nice and send runners through the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ line even without FastPass? Or will I have to do some #math on my pace and timing and make a FP+?
> 
> ETA: I assume we won't have the course 60 days out, so my best bet may be to make the FP+ anyway and cancel it if the course doesn't run through TSL, right?


It likely will depend on the CM some allow it at ToT and RnRc and others don’t.

If you make a FP and don’t tap in at the park entrance you will be locked out of your account.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Second question: Does anyone wear their medal on Monday for DATW? TIA


I plan on wearing my medal for the rest of the month of January. Maybe just rotating between the Marathon medal and the Dopey medal...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> If you make a FP and don’t tap in at the park entrance you will be locked out of your account.



Well since I don't plan on waiting in any standby lines during the race ... it's a good thing I wasn't too attached to the idea of riding something mid-race.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Park is currently schedule to open at 9. I don't remember what mile DHS is, but I'll be towards the back, so it'll probably be open when I get there. I don't think I'm gonna finish the race before 1pm the earliest. I plan to take the 7 hours they give me. I'm going for at least 2 characters an hour.


Mile 23ish


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I see some discussion of the course going on for the marathon. What are the odds the course is changed for 2019? Are we expecting anything big or just extending a out and back or adding back other parts of the course that were under construction and reducing the out and backs? Just curious...


I expect small changes but overall the same.


----------



## TheHamm

Bree said:


> I don't have any of tips to add since everyone pretty much already said them.
> 
> @TheHamm just made my day with all the math for ice in the tub.


As a graduate TA, my favorite story problem to put on quizzes was to give a temperature and ask students if a bottle of clear liquor would freeze and crack the bottle, so this is up my alley.
I was tempted to try to estimate the free volume and determine how much gin I would need to fill the void space, but I then realized (1) I would have to assume the geometry of the ice cubes and I cannot make a good assumption (2) the ice would just float.


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> As a graduate TA, my favorite story problem to put on quizzes was to give a temperature and ask students if a bottle of clear liquor would freeze and crack the bottle, so this is up my alley.
> I was tempted to try to estimate the free volume and determine how much gin I would need to fill the void space, but I then realized (1) I would have to assume the geometry of the ice cubes and I cannot make a good assumption (2) the ice would just float.



Why would you freeze the clear liquor? Just drink it.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> Why would you freeze the clear liquor? Just drink it.


(1) Slushies
(2) It can be chilled below the freezing point of that ice cube, which just waters down your drink so for some there can be an advantage.


----------



## SheHulk

TheHamm said:


> (1) Slushies
> (2) It can be chilled below the freezing point of that ice cube, which just waters down your drink so for some there can be an advantage.


mind = blown


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Second question: Does anyone wear their medal on Monday for DATW? TIA



Of course!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> 2) I like the mini metal pins as xmas ornaments.   @Ariel484 gave me the idea to go to the xmas shop for a personalized ornament which is so smart and unique.


I bought an extra 2017 Kessel Run medal pin for this very reason.  It will always go between the 2017 Light Side and 2017 Dark Side shoe ornaments.  I may have to do multiple customize ornaments to account for previous missed opportunities.  



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney All-Stars! Summer is winding down, school will be back in session soon and we're 156 days from the kickoff of marathon weekend. I've got a feeling it's going to go fast.
> 
> As promised last week, this week's Sundays are for Disney question will be ... even more questions, and hopefully some answers. Whether you're a first timer or a seasoned pro, what questions do you have about marathon weekend? And, if you don't have any questions, what tips do you have to help everyone make the most of the weekend? There's no limit to the number of questions or answers, so go crazy.
> 
> My tip: if you typically run with headphones in for music, podcasts, etc., leave 'em at home for the Disney races and just absorb the ambiance.
> 
> My question: do I really need two pairs of shoes to train for and run Dopey? I've seen people say that, but I'm curious what others have done.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


I like having music if I need it, but have run without it just to soak up the atmosphere.  

As for a tip, enjoy the experience.  It's a unique atmosphere.   I was conversing with a pacer during Dark Side this year and she noted that her husband enjoyed his second marathon so much better because he took the time to have fun even though he finished slower.  I didn't take any photo stops during my first half.  I didn't want to risk that hurting my ability to finish.  In hindsight, there were a handful of 30 second photo opportunities that would be fun to have now and would not have risked my goal to finish.  

Fun race photos do not have to involve characters.  



PCFriar80 said:


> Oh, and "Warning, course narrows ahead"!


I think my little sister still hears that in her dreams.  



lhermiston said:


> I would prepare for all weather outcomes. In 2017, it went from about 80 to 35 in two days. I’m pretty sure I saw people wrapped up in towels, comforters and anything else from their rooms that wasn’t nailed down just to stay warm before the start.
> 
> I’m planning on hitting up some consignment stores to get used sweatshirts, hats and gloves that I can wear and then pitch.


I bought an inexpensive fleece hoodie at Walmart before Avengers last year.  Worked so much better than attempting to wrap myself with a mylar blanket.  I set it aside shortly before the race knowing that it would be getting donated.  



SarahDisney said:


> My question is this: Do they ever close off the lines for characters pre-race? I know they've had to do it at least once for the Star Wars races, but I don't remember seeing it happen when I've been there


At Star Wars I've heard them clearly announce that characters are leaving at a certain time, but they have not closed the line off to new people.  They do warn them that they might not make it.  This year I was the last person in line for Captain Phasma before the 10K, but they informed me of that at about 4:58am and they characters left at 5:00am.



ZellyB said:


> It's a mix I feel pretty sure. I know the first year I ran it, it was some kind of Hallelujah chorus (not THE Hallelujah chorus, but something like that), but I also know I've heard them sing secular music.  However, like others have said you are honestly by them so quickly you don't hear more than a few bars of the music.  They aren't amplified crazy loud or anything, but I found them to be a great boost as you make those last few turns.  They usually have tons of energy and are excited for you.


I am really looking forward to hearing the choir sing.  That just sounds awesome.  



huskies90 said:


> So my tip would be to leave a buffer AND if possible, to book multiple flights on multiple days.  Assuming you are flying on Southwest, you can cancel the flights you do not use and get a credit back for another flight.


I'm on the west coast so I'm not too concerned about weather, but I booked a non stop flight to Orlando for this very reason.  I didn't want to chance bad weather in other parts of the country wreaking havoc on a connecting flight.  



jennamfeo said:


> I plan on wearing my medal for the rest of the month of January. Maybe just rotating between the Marathon medal and the Dopey medal...


So I wore my 2016 Star Wars Half medal to a screening of Rogue One, my 2018 Kessel Run medal to the night before sneak preview of Solo, and one of my Incredibles virtual shorts 5K medals to see Incredibles 2 this summer.  I also wore my Inaugural Rebel Challenge race medals to work my first day back after the races.


----------



## Dis5150

Totally forgot I emailed runDisney but here is their response.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 342151 Totally forgot I emailed runDisney but here is their response.



So a 2:34:35 HM = 5:26 Marathon

 

Looks like a 1.08 conversion like all the earlier data had suggested.  The outlier seems to be the info via email by runDisney given to @PrincessV friend with a 2:30 HM = 5:30 Marathon.


----------



## Livelovedance

huskies90 said:


> As some of us from the Northeast learned last year, sometimes leaving a buffer is not enough.  Last year,  I was booked to come in on Thursday morning for the Half. When the storm was approaching and our flights were getting canceled, it became impossible to find another flight as the flights on Wednesday night sold out quickly and the next available flight I could get post storm was on Sunday.  Luckily for me, I thought fast, left work early on Wednesday, rented a one way car from CT and started driving as far as we could before the storm hit. We made it to DC, stayed over night and we were lucky to get a flight from Reagan Thursday afternoon. When we got up, if flights from DC were getting canceled, we would have gotten in the car and drove the rest of the way.  I know others, like @JClimacus, who was coming down for just the Full, and gave himself plenty of buffer time, didn't make it all because he could not get a flight after his was canceled.
> 
> So my tip would be to leave a buffer AND if possible, to book multiple flights on multiple days.  Assuming you are flying on Southwest, you can cancel the flights you do not use and get a credit back for another flight.


Can someone explain the cancellation rules for booking flights on Southwest, cash vs points, with the Wanna Get Away fares? I think if you pay cash, you can cancel and the money must be used within a year of the date you booked it. Does the one year rule also apply for flights booked with points? I'm running Princess in February and I'm considering booking another flight after reading this, but I don't want to lose money/points because I didn't understand the rules! I did try looking it up online, but I didn't find the FAQs to be very helpful for this.


----------



## PCFriar80

Livelovedance said:


> Can someone explain the cancellation rules for booking flights on Southwest, cash vs points, with the Wanna Get Away fares? I think if you pay cash, you can cancel and the money must be used within a year of the date you booked it. Does the one year rule also apply for flights booked with points? I'm running Princess in February and I'm considering booking another flight after reading this, but I don't want to lose money/points because I didn't understand the rules! I did try looking it up online, but I didn't find the FAQs to be very helpful for this.


 When using points and cancelling on SWA the points will go back in to your RR account and can be used for future travel with no timeline/date limitations.  The associated security fees [I think it's $6.50 or 7.00 per ticket] that are charged via CC when booking with points will be credited as cash to your RR account as well. There was a time when they would credit your CC account but I thing the RR account credit is the only option now.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> So a 2:34:35 HM = 5:26 Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 1.08 conversion like all the earlier data had suggested. The outlier seems to be the info via email by runDisney given to @PrincessV friend with a 2:30 HM = 5:30 Marathon.



Do you have an educated guess on what the equivalent of 1.08 would be to convert a 10-mile POT?


----------



## cburnett11

cburnett11 said:


> Do you have an educated guess on what the equivalent of 1.08 would be to convert a 10-mile POT?



I'm coming up with it to be about 2.83 for the 10-mile vs the 2.11 for the HM.


----------



## MissLiss279

cburnett11 said:


> Do you have an educated guess on what the equivalent of 1.08 would be to convert a 10-mile POT?


I’m not @DopeyBadger, but if I understand the formula correctly it would be:

Goal distance divided by POT distance. Then take that result to the 1.08 power for your multiplier. 

This is where (26.2/13.1)^1.08=2.11 comes from. 

So for a 10 miler:

(26.2/10)^1.08=2.83

So multiply your 10 mile time by 2.83.


----------



## cburnett11

Thanks @MissLiss279 .  I asked the question too quickly before I realized it was something I could figure out on my own if I gave it a minute.  My wife has a 10-mile POT and was I trying to figure out what that would convert to.  I wish it was a little faster, but wishing we could move up a corral or 2 is really just a first world problem.  We're just hoping she can get to the start line without any injuries this year.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 342151 Totally forgot I emailed runDisney but here is their response.





DopeyBadger said:


> So a 2:34:35 HM = 5:26 Marathon
> 
> View attachment 342181
> 
> Looks like a 1.08 conversion like all the earlier data had suggested.  The outlier seems to be the info via email by runDisney given to @PrincessV friend with a 2:30 HM = 5:30 Marathon.



Dear runDisney:

Will you PLEEEAAAASE just provide an online calculator so people can figure out what the heck you do with our PoTs?! This would save us - and YOU - a lot of time and trouble.

Hugs and kisses,
PrincessV


----------



## Livelovedance

PCFriar80 said:


> When using points and cancelling on SWA the points will go back in to your RR account and can be used for future travel with no timeline/date limitations.  The associated security fees [I think it's $6.50 or 7.00 per ticket] that are charged via CC when booking with points will be credited as cash to your RR account as well. There was a time when they would credit your CC account but I thing the RR account credit is the only option now.


Thank you! When the security fee is credited to your RR account, does that mean it has the one year rule? It’s not a huge deal to lose that money, I’m just curious.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> I'm coming up with it to be about 2.83 for the 10-mile vs the 2.11 for the HM.





MissLiss279 said:


> I’m not @DopeyBadger, but if I understand the formula correctly it would be:
> 
> Goal distance divided by POT distance. Then take that result to the 1.08 power for your multiplier.
> 
> This is where (26.2/13.1)^1.08=2.11 comes from.
> 
> So for a 10 miler:
> 
> (26.2/10)^1.08=2.83
> 
> So multiply your 10 mile time by 2.83.



Agreed.


----------



## PCFriar80

Livelovedance said:


> Thank you! When the security fee is credited to your RR account, does that mean it has the one year rule? It’s not a huge deal to lose that money, I’m just curious.


No one year rule for the security fee.  Up until about a year ago, they offered the option to have your CC credited and that inherently would be hard to apply the one year rule to.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Here is the response I got today:
_
Thank you for reaching out about the WDW Marathon and proof of time. We had our verifier do the industry standard calculation for the 2:35:40 half marathon time. It would equivalent to a 5:28marathon, which still is faster than the 5:30 proof of time submission cutoff.


We wish you a magical day!


Thank you,

Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney_


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> Dear runDisney:
> 
> Will you PLEEEAAAASE just provide an online calculator so people can figure out what the heck you do with our PoTs?! This would save us - and YOU - a lot of time and trouble.
> 
> Hugs and kisses,
> PrincessV


As great as that would be for people, I wouldn't hold my breath for it anytime soon.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> As great as that would be for people, I wouldn't hold my breath for it anytime soon.


What's frustrating is that they DID have one years ago! You'd enter your PoT race time and it would tell you your anticipated rD race time. Problem solved, no questions about how they calculate, hard numbers right there on the screen.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Here is the response I got today:
> _
> Thank you for reaching out about the WDW Marathon and proof of time. We had our verifier do the industry standard calculation for the 2:35:40 half marathon time. It would equivalent to a 5:28marathon, which still is faster than the 5:30 proof of time submission cutoff.
> 
> 
> We wish you a magical day!
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney_



WAHOO!  Also, that comes out to a 5:29:05 for me using a 1.08 conversion, so we're close but not spot on.  They've only sent me an auto-reply, and then we'll get you in touch with the POT email.  When did you send yours?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Has anyone ever received 2 different POT answers?? Debating re-emailing...


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> What's frustrating is that they DID have one years ago! You'd enter your PoT race time and it would tell you your anticipated rD race time. Problem solved, no questions about how they calculate, hard numbers right there on the screen.


Yep! We have print outs and wrote down, the half * 2.12, to get the full time. Seems, I guess it's different now, maybe.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

DopeyBadger said:


> When did you send yours?


Thursday morning


----------



## roxymama

Roxyhubby booked a flight on points for myself and roxypawpaw so that is my exciting news for the day.
The good early nonstop on Friday was getting close to selling out at the cheap points amount so we jumped on it...gotta have time for the expo!


----------



## Keels

My email - sent yesterday directly to Track Shack, response received this morning:



> Thank you for reaching out about Marathon Weekend and your proof of time. We had our verifier do the industry standard calculation and your anticipated full marathon finish with a 1:56:50 half marathon would be around 4:07. If you would like to run another half marathon event prior to the October 9th deadline, you are welcomed to do so, but if you do and want to change your proof, we recommend logging into your registration as soon as you receive the results for your event and entering any updates prior to that proof of time deadline. But you are still under that 5:30 mark with your current time.
> 
> We hope you have a magical day!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> My email - sent yesterday, received this morning:



Thanks!  Looks to be another in the pod of a 1.08 conversion.  Nice to see that holds up away from the POT cutoff as well.
 

Just got my email response as well, which suggest they're working through them now.

 

So for the HM, that would be a variable R value based on the POT distance:

 

And for the M would be very close at:

 

So I feel as confident as I can in the following:

 

The orange values are the confirmed cutoffs for the POT submission.  The other values are merely extrapolations from the R conversions to give a very reasonable guess as to the cutoffs for the other corral positions.  Again, nothing is guaranteed.  Remember these are to "gain access" to that corral.  So for instance to be in C corral of the HM (assuming a 2:15 HM POT cutoff) you would need a 1:01:22 10k, 1:14:27 12k, 1:34:30 15k, or 1:42:16 10 miler or faster down to the B corral standards.

They did also confirm that the Dopey participants use the marathon cutoffs.  No Dopey time bump.


----------



## Livelovedance

As I’ve mentioned in this thread before, I’m running princess weekend but I’ve been following this thread because of all of the great runDisney tips! 

Thanks to some insight from this week’s SAFD, I just booked a second flight for our trip, just in case. I went back and forth about it (Is it worth it? Is it a good idea to book 2 flights when I only need one?) but I decided this afternoon that with all of the money that we’ve put into this runDisney weekend, I’d HATE to miss it due to flight delays/cancellations that I couldn’t reschedule last minute! (I know there are no guarantees, but I feel a little better having a second option)

Long story short, I wanted to say thank you for the advice! I look forward to reading about everyone’s adventures during marathon weekend!


----------



## jennamfeo

@DopeyBadger UGH 1:53:30. I wish this summer wasn't so hard on me and I wish I stuck harder to my training plan now. 39 days...


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> @DopeyBadger UGH 1:53:30. I wish this summer wasn't so hard on me and I wish I stuck harder to my training plan now. 39 days...



Just let the chips lie where they may.  Stay confident.


----------



## roxymama

Looks like C for me if that all holds up so I'm cool with that.  I care more about waiting around at the start than anything else.


----------



## SarahDisney

I have two races coming up, a 10-miler and a half. My goal for the 10 miler is 1:45. My goal for the half is don't die.
So ... do I email rD/Track Shack and tell them my goals are 1:45 for the 10 miler and 2:22 for the half (times on either side of @DopeyBadger's calculated cutoff for corral D) and ask what the equivalent marathon times are for those two? Or do we think we've bothered them enough and go with the math we have?

(For the record ... I definitely won't be using the half as POT ... it's after the deadline. But if for some reason I decided to take the 10 miler easy and/or skip it, then my goal for the half might be somewhere around there. So I'm only like 75% lying.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

SarahDisney said:


> I have two races coming up, a 10-miler and a half. My goal for the 10 miler is 1:45. My goal for the half is don't die.
> So ... do I email rD/Track Shack and tell them my goals are 1:45 for the 10 miler and 2:22 for the half (times on either side of @DopeyBadger's calculated cutoff for corral D) and ask what the equivalent marathon times are for those two? Or do we think we've bothered them enough and go with the math we have?
> 
> (For the record ... I definitely won't be using the half as POT ... it's after the deadline. But if for some reason I decided to take the 10 miler easy and/or skip it, then my goal for the half might be somewhere around there. So I'm only like 75% lying.)



You could certainly ask if you wanted to.  They're both really close to the 5:00 corral D cutoff.  So it would in a way give us those confirmed values as well.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I have two races coming up, a 10-miler and a half. My goal for the 10 miler is 1:45. My goal for the half is don't die.
> So ... do I email rD/Track Shack and tell them my goals are 1:45 for the 10 miler and 2:22 for the half (times on either side of @DopeyBadger's calculated cutoff for corral D) and ask what the equivalent marathon times are for those two? Or do we think we've bothered them enough and go with the math we have?
> 
> (For the record ... I definitely won't be using the half as POT ... it's after the deadline. But if for some reason I decided to take the 10 miler easy and/or skip it, then my goal for the half might be somewhere around there. So I'm only like 75% lying.)



I would email the Track Shack email that's on the RunDisney site that is listed for questions about PoT - they obviously want to handle them now versus after corrals come out. Mine was answered (as were subsequent emails about other things) within 12 hours.


----------



## SarahDisney

Okay, email sent, automatic reply received. I'll update you guys when I hear back from them.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Okay, email sent, automatic reply received. I'll update you guys when I hear back from them.


Awesome because if for some reason I completely blow my half in September my current PR is 2:22. Haha. So this saves me an email.


----------



## lahobbs4

Middle of the pack is good enough for me! I should end up in D. I have no stress to try to get closer than that. Thanks for your investigation!

I know we have talked meals before, but do you recommend the larger meal for LUNCH the day before the marathon? Or for DINNER?


----------



## DopeyBadger

I think this version of the chart should be easier to read and interpret.


----------



## TheHamm

Thank you @DopeyBadger  for the easy to read corral prediction chart!  While my boss walked by and assumed I was doing actual work (because, graphs and charts for miles!) I could determine it is unlikely I can improve enough to bump up.  5 minutes off a 10K seems like a lot....


----------



## MissLiss279

lahobbs4 said:


> Middle of the pack is good enough for me! I should end up in D. I have no stress to try to get closer than that. Thanks for your investigation!
> 
> I know we have talked meals before, but do you recommend the larger meal for LUNCH the day before the marathon? Or for DINNER?


My preference is lunch...


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> Just got my email response as well, which suggest they're working through them now...


THANK YOU @DopeyBadger! This is really helpful and appreciated!


----------



## roxymama

lahobbs4 said:


> Middle of the pack is good enough for me! I should end up in D. I have no stress to try to get closer than that. Thanks for your investigation!
> 
> I know we have talked meals before, but do you recommend the larger meal for LUNCH the day before the marathon? Or for DINNER?



Bigger lunch for me (but never an overeat situation) and light early dinner.  I don't do well with the whole "carb overload" night before.  I just try to injest carbs and protein at a normal amount and not omit them.  If that makes sense.


----------



## JBinORL

Ugh, a measly 22 seconds away from A based on 10k time.


----------



## lahobbs4

MissLiss279 said:


> My preference is lunch...





roxymama said:


> Bigger lunch for me (but never an overeat situation) and light early dinner.  I don't do well with the whole "carb overload" night before.  I just try to injest carbs and protein at a normal amount and not omit them.  If that makes sense.



Ok my thoughts exactly! I always have such a nervous stomach the night before anything of importance, and doubt a food baby at that time would be good.


----------



## emol123

Isn’t there a half marathon martin Luther king weekend?


----------



## rteetz

emol123 said:


> Isn’t there a half marathon martin Luther king weekend?


No WDW Marathon Weekend is before Martin Luther King Weekend. Princess is after in February.


----------



## SarahDisney

emol123 said:


> Isn’t there a half marathon martin Luther king weekend?



When they had races at Disneyland, Star Wars Light Side was often MLK weekend. But the West Coast races are on a hiatus for right now, so nothing that weekend this year.


----------



## Bree

DopeyBadger said:


> I think this version of the chart should be easier to read and interpret.
> 
> View attachment 342562



So if the stars align for my race in October I can possibly bump myself up to C???  I don’t know if I should be excited or if I just put a whole lot of pressure on myself.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels was right about the quick response. Here's what I got:

_Sarah,

Thank you for reaching out about the WDW Marathon Weekend and proof of time. We had our verifier do the calculation for you and the results are as follows: 

10 Mile with a finish time of 1:45:00 = estimated 4:58:00 Marathon Finish
Half Marathon with finish time of 2:22:00 = estimated 5:00:00 Marathon Finish

We wish you magical miles as you prepare for your upcoming events.

Thank you,
Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney
_
So ... there's some data for the math. Off by a few seconds, but close to what we expected from @DopeyBadger's chart.


----------



## roxymama

JBinORL said:


> Ugh, a measly 22 seconds away from A based on 10k time.



You may still get in A.  The corrals have not been officially set yet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SarahDisney said:


> Keels was right about the quick response. Here's what I got:
> 
> _Sarah,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out about the WDW Marathon Weekend and proof of time. We had our verifier do the calculation for you and the results are as follows:
> 
> 10 Mile with a finish time of 1:45:00 = estimated 4:58:00 Marathon Finish
> Half Marathon with finish time of 2:22:00 = estimated 5:00:00 Marathon Finish
> 
> We wish you magical miles as you prepare for your upcoming events.
> 
> Thank you,
> Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney
> _
> So ... there's some data for the math. Off by a few seconds, but close to what we expected from @DopeyBadger's chart.



Looks pretty darn close to me.  A 4:57:08 and 5:00:12 is what I came up with, with the assumed 1.08 conversion.  So the chart isn't perfect, but I don't assume it to be.  But, I believe it's a reasonably close representation.


----------



## rteetz

None of my WDW races are good enough times so looks like I probably will be signing up for the Brewers Mini.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> None of my WDW races are good enough times so looks like I probably will be signing up for the Brewers Mini.



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My only worry is I haven't run more than 10 miles since January. I have a base but the distance isn't there right now. And its just under 2 months away now.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> My only worry is I haven't run more than 10 miles since January. I have a base but the distance isn't there right now. And its just under 2 months away now.



Honestly? You'll have to get more serious about training over the next 2 months. But I think you should be able to do it. When I ran my half in January I was definitely undertrained (I got one 10 miler in before the race, but before that I hadn't done 10 miles in about 6 months), but I was still able to finish in an okay time. My next half was about two months later, and I shaved almost 10 minutes off my time. If you're going to get serious about training starting now, you can get yourself to a good place for the race.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Honestly? You'll have to get more serious about training over the next 2 months. But I think you should be able to do it. When I ran my half in January I was definitely undertrained (I got one 10 miler in before the race, but before that I hadn't done 10 miles in about 6 months), but I was still able to finish in an okay time. My next half was about two months later, and I shaved almost 10 minutes off my time. If you're going to get serious about training starting now, you can get yourself to a good place for the race.


I think I could definitely PR since my only half are Disney halfs and have character stops and such. I would be happy with anything under 2:30. I believe my best half is 2:35ish. I know I can finish just don't want to be undertrained.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> My only worry is I haven't run more than 10 miles since January. I have a base but the distance isn't there right now. And its just under 2 months away now.


What @SarahDisney said. Do it. Get to training. Stop eating fair food and not sharing.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> What @SarahDisney said. Do it. Get to training. Stop eating fair food and not sharing.


I only have 3 fair days left so that won't be too hard


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I think I could definitely PR since my only half are Disney halfs and have character stops and such. I would be happy with anything under 2:30. I believe my best half is 2:35ish. I know I can finish just don't want to be undertrained.


This makes me feel like we could stay in close proximity to each other during the full and eat our McDonalds together!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> This makes me feel like we could stay in close proximity to each other during the full and eat our McDonalds together!


I am definitely up for that!


----------



## KSellers88

Seriously considering going all out for my half next weekend to try and make the potential corral A cutoff. The worst that could happen is I completely bonk, but I have a half PR from April of this year so I think I'd be okay with that....hmmmm....


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> Seriously considering going all out for my half next weekend to try and make the potential corral A cutoff. The worst that could happen is I completely bonk, but I have a half PR from April of this year so I think I'd be okay with that....hmmmm....


I have the same feels going on. I'm gonna shoot for Corral B and if all else fails I know I will end up in Corral C. I just wanna see if I can do it!


----------



## SarahDisney

For all of you trying to get an early corral ... remember that the party corrals are further back. We have more fun! #CorralE #MaybeD


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> For all of you trying to get an early corral ... remember that the party corrals are further back. We have more fun! #CorralE #MaybeD


Yep! At our pace, we can get all kinds of pics at MK and still hit EE right before it opens!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> For all of you trying to get an early corral ... remember that the party corrals are further back. We have more fun! #CorralE #MaybeD


Well I am just trying to get out of G...


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Yep! At our pace, we can get all kinds pics at MK and still hit EE right before it opens!


Yep, my first WDW Full I got to EE at like 9:03.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Well I am just trying to get out of G...



I'll allow it.


----------



## KSellers88

I cannot ride EE on a normal day, let alone while running a marathon.  The McDonald's stop sounds like something I'd be interested in though!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'll allow it.


I'd even be happy with F.


----------



## garneska

KSellers88 said:


> Seriously considering going all out for my half next weekend to try and make the potential corral A cutoff. The worst that could happen is I completely bonk, but I have a half PR from April of this year so I think I'd be okay with that....hmmmm....



Kristin that half is actually short so that should help you.  It is routinely .5 miles short.  The only thing is one hill about mile 7 but after that you should be able to PR and probably move up to A.


----------



## KSellers88

garneska said:


> Kristin that half is actually short so that should help you.  It is routinely .5 miles short.  The only thing is one hill about mile 7 but after that you should be able to PR and probably move up to A.



Oh man, but then I feel like I am cheating! LOL.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Oh man, but then I feel like I am cheating! LOL.



You know what they say ... if you're not cheatin', you're not tryin'...


----------



## jennamfeo

I just thought about how I should try to ride EE during the race because it will be the only time I go to AK during this trip and probably my only chance to ride it. What are the logistics I need to know to execute this?...


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> For all of you trying to get an early corral ... remember that the party corrals are further back. We have more fun! #CorralE #MaybeD


You know it!


----------



## kleph

SarahDisney said:


> Keels was right about the quick response. Here's what I got:
> 
> _Sarah,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out about the WDW Marathon Weekend and proof of time. We had our verifier do the calculation for you and the results are as follows:
> 
> 10 Mile with a finish time of 1:45:00 = estimated 4:58:00 Marathon Finish
> Half Marathon with finish time of 2:22:00 = estimated 5:00:00 Marathon Finish
> 
> We wish you magical miles as you prepare for your upcoming events.
> 
> Thank you,
> Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney
> _
> So ... there's some data for the math. Off by a few seconds, but close to what we expected from @DopeyBadger's chart.



One thing I notice is that "_We had our verifier do the calculation for you..." _is not the same as the "_We had our verifier do the industry standard calculation..._" response other folks are getting from Disney. The former suggests there is a formula of some sort exists (which @DopeyBadger seems to have nailed down to some degree of accuracy). The latter sounds a lot more like boilerplate language that will give them an out if things change between now and the race.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I just thought about how I should try to ride EE during the race because it will be the only time I go to AK during this trip and probably my only chance to ride it. What are the logistics I need to know to execute this?...


Ride doesn’t open until 9AM sometimes it may open a few minutes early but don’t expect that. So try to estimate your arrival for EE right about 9AM. Single rider is usually open so that is an option. My first year I did single rider this year I waited in regular standby. The line typically moves quick. It’s basically right at the 13.1 mike marker.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Ride doesn’t open until 9AM sometimes it may open a few minutes early but don’t expect that. So try to estimate your arrival for EE right about 9AM. Single rider is usually open so that is an option. My first year I did single rider this year I waited in regular standby. The line typically moves quick. It’s basically right at the 13.1 mike marker.


Ugh. Okay. Thanks Panda. Obviously this is fine but in my head I don't want to run for 6 hours but who knows how I will feel by Marathon day after 3 early mornings and probably late nights and booze.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Ugh. Okay. Thanks Panda. Obviously this is fine but in my head I don't want to run for 6 hours but who knows how I will feel by Marathon day after 3 early mornings and probably late nights and booze.


I didn’t know how I’d feel after I did it either but I actually felt great coming out of it.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I just thought about how I should try to ride EE during the race because it will be the only time I go to AK during this trip and probably my only chance to ride it. What are the logistics I need to know to execute this?...



We did not do parks at the last WDW marathon weekend so I rode EE as my only ride of the trip! Got there about 9:25 due to many character stops. First got in the regular line, then saw single rider line. Should have stayed in regular line - it moved way faster than our line. Looking back at my stats for that mile, it took me 26 minutes and I was moving for 17 of those minutes. The miles before and after I averaged 14 mm's (I had the flu!) so it looks like I was in line for 12 minutes? I think. Lol #nomath!

ETA: I also had a 3:31 pace in that mile, lol!


----------



## SarahDisney

More proof that riding rides mid-marathon is not for me: I usually stopwatch my waits (well, sometimes), and I don't think I can stopwatch and GPS record at the same time. Gotta investigate this.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

All this corral talk has me saying I just hope I'm not in the last corral.  It would be insane if my upcoming race lands get me proof of time for marathon weekend.  But that's where I'm at.  I can live with it.  Maybe I'll try Everest or Tower of Terror, but we'll have to see where I'm at when I reach those points.  Can you scan the photo to your magicband without it having actually scanned into the park?



rteetz said:


> My only worry is I haven't run more than 10 miles since January. I have a base but the distance isn't there right now. And its just under 2 months away now.


When I registered for 2017 Avengers, my last long run was the Dark Side Half.  All runs since then had been shorter than 5 miles, possibly even 4.  I hadn't ran in 6 weeks period.  All this 3 weeks before the race.  I finished, which was my goal.  

What I'm really trying to say here is that you are probably more prepared for a race 10 weeks out than I was for a race 3 weeks out.


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> I just thought about how I should try to ride EE during the race because it will be the only time I go to AK during this trip and probably my only chance to ride it. What are the logistics I need to know to execute this?...


I got to the EE line at 8:55 and the ride was open. This was the line.

 

Took about 10 minutes to get through and onto the ride. It was a pretty cold morning and even colder when you're zipping around on a roller coaster. Brrrr! But so worth it!


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Looking back at my stats for that mile, it took me 26 minutes and I was moving for 17 of those minutes.


26 minutes? Wow, that's not bad at all! I've skipped EE so far in my 3 WDW marathons firstly because I've been stuck on it once and it took nearly an hour to be released - and I am in no way fast enough to make that up in a race, and secondly because I really thought it would tack an extra 30+ minutes to my time. I'm still not sure I'm ready to risk getting stuck, but it's good to know if all goes well, I could handle the extra time it takes to ride!


----------



## Princess KP

Sleepless Knight said:


> Can you scan the photo to your magicband without it having actually scanned into the park?


Yes.


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> Can you scan the photo to your magicband without it having actually scanned into the park?



We did not have park tickets at all and my pic showed up in my Photo Pass pictures.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> 26 minutes? Wow, that's not bad at all! I've skipped EE so far in my 3 WDW marathons firstly because I've been stuck on it once and it took nearly an hour to be released - and I am in no way fast enough to make that up in a race, and secondly because I really thought it would tack an extra 30+ minutes to my time. I'm still not sure I'm ready to risk getting stuck, but it's good to know if all goes well, I could handle the extra time it takes to ride!



Yes, and that counts running the rest of that mile. So I wasn't in line that long. It just seemed like it when you watch everyone run past you and your texting group is telling you that the balloon ladies are 1.5 miles behind you!


----------



## LdyStormy76

rteetz said:


> I only have 3 fair days left so that won't be too hard



The food in the Wisconsin Pavillion can go home with you for later consumption though.  Apple and cheery pie, apple donuts, apple and cherry turnovers, chocolate covered cherries, cherry pie, cheeses, cranberries, honey, cranberry cannoli, maple cotton candy, goat milk Carmel’s...the list can go on.  We actually talked about going back to get more, but decided that 5+ hours round trip and two nasty construction zones each way wasn’t worth it.


----------



## rteetz

LdyStormy76 said:


> The food in the Wisconsin Pavillion can go home with you for later consumption though.  Apple and cheery pie, apple donuts, apple and cherry turnovers, chocolate covered cherries, cherry pie, cheeses, cranberries, honey, cranberry cannoli, maple cotton candy, goat milk Carmel’s...the list can go on.  We actually talked about going back to get more, but decided that 5+ hours round trip and two nasty construction zones each way wasn’t worth it.


Good point! I usually don’t get the bakery in there though. I go for the grilled cheese, baked potato and ice cream sundaes.


----------



## rteetz

In my two times doing EE during the marathon I haven’t waited more than 15-20 minutes tops.


----------



## jennamfeo

Thanks everyone! I think I am definitely going to do it so I don't feel like I have to make the trek back to AK for one ride later during the trip. It's the only one I would do during the race except MAYBE ToT if I have time. But I will cross that line when I get there. This actually got me really excited and a little panicked. Haha.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

All of the POT is kind of bumming me out. My 10-Mile time was 1:57:02, so just barely off the cutoff, but under the cutoff time we thought at the time. I feel confident that I could get under the necessary cut-off now, but don't really have any weekends open that have races within reasonable driving distance before October. *Sigh*


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I am definitely going to do it so I don't feel like I have to make the trek back to AK for one ride later during the trip. It's the only one I would do during the race except MAYBE ToT if I have time. But I will cross that line when I get there. This actually got me really excited and a little panicked. Haha.


Think of it this way. Ride EE and then only about two miles until McDonald’s!


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> All of the POT is kind of bumming me out. My 10-Mile time was 1:57:02, so just barely off the cutoff, but under the cutoff time we thought at the time. I feel confident that I could get under the necessary cut-off now, but don't really have any weekends open that have races within reasonable driving distance before October. *Sigh*


If it helps... I won't have PoT for the 2019 marathon. I didn't have a PoT for Dopey this year or last year. Entered the fastest finish time I could with no PoT necessary, corralled in the first no-PoT needed corral, and had a great race each time. Heck, I even scored a 20-minute PR this year!


----------



## bananabean

Sleepless Knight said:


> Can you scan the photo to your magicband without it having actually scanned into the park?



In case anyone is running without their MagicBand, you can also go to one of the Photopass shops and they can track down your photo as long as you have an idea what time you rode the ride.  I was staying with friends so I didn't wear my MagicBand during the marathon this year, but I was able to get my photo added to my account later that day while at MK.


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> Ugh. Okay. Thanks Panda. Obviously this is fine but in my head I don't want to run for 6 hours but who knows how I will feel by Marathon day after 3 early mornings and probably late nights and booze.





rteetz said:


> I didn’t know how I’d feel after I did it either but I actually felt great coming out of it.



Yep.  I actually got a HUGE energy rush from riding it during Dopey in January.  I was kind of flagging a bit as we entered AK and I think I even said to Chris I was worried about how the next half of the race was going to go.  I got a huge adrenaline rush from the ride that sustained me for many miles right after that and in truth, I felt pretty good for the rest of the marathon. 

Also, I did not pause my Garmin and it got me a sort of awesome course map segment.





And my ride photo showed up in my memory maker account without my doing anything because I was wearing my MagicBand.





@rteetz (aka Panda) and I were riding right around the same time.  I think it might have been around 9:15 or so when we got there??  I originally got in Single rider line but the CM said standby was actually moving faster, so I turned around and got in that line.  I think it was a 15 minute wait or so.


----------



## LSUlakes

So reading the last few pages got me thinking about the POT races. I am running a race this month that is a official race with times posted online. I am currently unsure it the event is chip timed. Is it required or does anyone have any experience with this? I have a back up race that I registered for later on but you never know what could happen for either races. The second race is Oct 7 and POT is due Oct 9. It's cutting it a little close. 



DopeyBadger said:


> I think this version of the chart should be easier to read and interpret.
> 
> View attachment 342562



Thanks for putting this together @DopeyBadger ! It has given me some confirmation for my two 10 mile races coming up. The first one I am aiming 1:30:00 which would put me in C if I hit it. The second race I am currently aiming for 1:20:00 first weekend of October which would move me up to B if all of this info stands. I really wish I could get back to my 1:12:42 10 miler PR to submit for a A spot again. Maybe if things go perfect I can run a sub 8 pace by October... Just maybe! 



KSellers88 said:


> I cannot ride EE on a normal day, let alone while running a marathon.  The McDonald's stop sounds like something I'd be interested in though!



I would ride the coaster way before I did anything at McDonald's. No way I could eat something there and it not result in disaster is some shape or form. I love EE, but doubt I would stop.


----------



## KaitlynJ

LSUlakes said:


> So reading the last few pages got me thinking about the POT races. I am running a race this month that is a official race with times posted online. I am currently unsure it the event is chip timed. Is it required or does anyone have any experience with this? I have a back up race that I registered for later on but you never know what could happen for either races. The second race is Oct 7 and POT is due Oct 9. It's cutting it a little close.



This was recently discussed in a Facebook group I'm in. Someone posted that their POT was rejected for not being a chip-timed race. I'm not sure if they confirmed with Disney that that was the reason or if that's just their assumption. But I wouldn't risk it. They ended up in the last corral.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks pretty darn close to me.  A 4:57:08 and 5:00:12 is what I came up with, with the assumed 1.08 conversion.  So the chart isn't perfect, but I don't assume it to be.  But, I believe it's a reasonably close representation.


So instead of "reasonably close representation,” what I read is 'maybe an improvement of 4 minutes is just as good as an improvement of 5.'
Because we all read what we want to  
And I am going to run a fall 10K anyhow to see how it goes, so now I need to ask about POT.  For two consecutive weekends I can find a 10K.  Both say chipped, one says USATF certified while the other is USATF sanctioned.  Does this matter to rD?


----------



## LSUlakes

KaitlynJ said:


> This was recently discussed in a Facebook group I'm in. Someone posted that their POT was rejected for not being a chip-timed race. I'm not sure if they confirmed with Disney that that was the reason or if that's just their assumption. But I wouldn't risk it. They ended up in the last corral.



It was killing me to know the answer one way or the other so I emailed runDisney for a answer. Since its 5:00 PM Eastern time I doubt I will get an answer until late tomorrow or maybe Monday. Since I have nothing currently I will probably submit whatever that result is until my second race. Hopefully the second race is a much better time since its a bit more of a formal race that does not have any gray area in regards to submitting results. I'll update once I get a email from runDisney. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Yep.  I actually got a HUGE energy rush from riding it during Dopey in January.  I was kind of flagging a bit as we entered AK and I think I even said to Chris I was worried about how the next half of the race was going to go.  I got a huge adrenaline rush from the ride that sustained me for many miles right after that and in truth, I felt pretty good for the rest of the marathon.
> 
> Also, I did not pause my Garmin and it got me a sort of awesome course map segment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my ride photo showed up in my memory maker account without my doing anything because I was wearing my MagicBand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rteetz (aka Panda) and I were riding right around the same time.  I think it might have been around 9:15 or so when we got there??  I originally got in Single rider line but the CM said standby was actually moving faster, so I turned around and got in that line.  I think it was a 15 minute wait or so.


Yep I rode right before you. I saw Chris at the exit but missed you!


----------



## Livelovedance

LSUlakes said:


> So reading the last few pages got me thinking about the POT races. I am running a race this month that is a official race with times posted online. I am currently unsure it the event is chip timed. Is it required or does anyone have any experience with this? I have a back up race that I registered for later on but you never know what could happen for either races. The second race is Oct 7 and POT is due Oct 9. It's cutting it a little close.





KaitlynJ said:


> This was recently discussed in a Facebook group I'm in. Someone posted that their POT was rejected for not being a chip-timed race. I'm not sure if they confirmed with Disney that that was the reason or if that's just their assumption. But I wouldn't risk it. They ended up in the last corral.





TheHamm said:


> And I am going to run a fall 10K anyhow to see how it goes, so now I need to ask about POT.  For two consecutive weekends I can find a 10K.  Both say chipped, one says USATF certified while the other is USATF sanctioned.  Does this matter to rD?



I didn't even realize this could be a potential problem! I signed up for a 10K for POT thinking I just needed to make sure the results were available online. I've never done this race before, and it doesn't say anything about *how* the race is timed.  It does say that the course is USATF certified and sanctioned. I honestly just thought all races were chipped, but now I know better. Hopefully this one is, if not I might not have a POT at all...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> 26 minutes? Wow, that's not bad at all! I've skipped EE so far in my 3 WDW marathons firstly because I've been stuck on it once and it took nearly an hour to be released - and I am in no way fast enough to make that up in a race, and secondly because I really thought it would tack an extra 30+ minutes to my time. I'm still not sure I'm ready to risk getting stuck, but it's good to know if all goes well, I could handle the extra time it takes to ride!


Remembering the risk of getting stuck is enough to dissuade me from trying it.  Based on my recent best time, I figure 6:15 to 6:30 is about what it will take me to run a marathon.    



LSUlakes said:


> I would ride the coaster way before I did anything at McDonald's. No way I could eat something there and it not result in disaster is some shape or form. I love EE, but doubt I would stop.


I love the idea of going on a ride during a race, but the ride breakdown risk is too great for me given my pace.  I would hate to get swept because I got stuck on a ride I've ridden many times before.  I'll find other unique things to do during my first marathon.  It's at Disney World so I'm sure there will be plenty of options that work with my pace.  I love the idea of a snack from World Showcase.  It's near the end so less risk of disaster during the race.  Plus, I think that if I make it to World Showcase, I should be safe.  But correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LSUlakes

Livelovedance said:


> I didn't even realize this could be a potential problem! I signed up for a 10K for POT thinking I just needed to make sure the results were available online. I've never done this race before, and it doesn't say anything about *how* the race is timed.  It does say that the course is USATF certified and sanctioned. I honestly just thought all races were chipped, but now I know better. Hopefully this one is, if not I might not have a POT at all...



With the race having the credentials listed I would be surprised if it was not chipped. The race I am running is a night time trail run so my expectations are low for it being a usable race but would try it if I had nothing else. Like I mentioned I have another race that I know for sure meets all the requirements and they responded to my email saying results will be posted by the end of the day of the race so no problems there. The night race will likely turn out to be a interesting training run, but as fast I can run at that point.


----------



## Livelovedance

LSUlakes said:


> With the race having the credentials listed I would be surprised if it was not chipped. The race I am running is a night time trail run so my expectations are low for it being a usable race but would try it if I had nothing else. Like I mentioned I have another race that I know for sure meets all the requirements and they responded to my email saying results will be posted by the end of the day of the race so no problems there. The night race will likely turn out to be a interesting training run, but as fast I can run at that point.


Thank you for the reassurance! How are races timed if they don't use chips?? 10K races are hard to find, so I think this race will be my only shot for POT before the deadline. It makes me nervous, but it is what it is! That night time race does sound interesting! Good luck!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> So reading the last few pages got me thinking about the POT races. I am running a race this month that is a official race with times posted online. I am currently unsure it the event is chip timed. Is it required or does anyone have any experience with this? I have a back up race that I registered for later on but you never know what could happen for either races. The second race is Oct 7 and POT is due Oct 9. It's cutting it a little close.





Livelovedance said:


> I didn't even realize this could be a potential problem! I signed up for a 10K for POT thinking I just needed to make sure the results were available online. I've never done this race before, and it doesn't say anything about *how* the race is timed.  It does say that the course is USATF certified and sanctioned. I honestly just thought all races were chipped, but now I know better. Hopefully this one is, if not I might not have a POT at all...





Livelovedance said:


> Thank you for the reassurance! How are races timed if they don't use chips?? 10K races are hard to find, so I think this race will be my only shot for POT before the deadline. It makes me nervous, but it is what it is! That night time race does sound interesting! Good luck!



To be fair, runDisney states it must be "officially timed," not "chip-timed."  I think an official timing machine (like all certified races prior to chip timing) would work just as well - and these machines are very accurate.  The only downside is that your time starts at the gun, not when you cross the start line, so get up front if you are going for POT and the race doesn't have chip timing.

By the way, most results websites don't state whether they are chip-timed or not; therefore, it would be hard for rD to tell.  They would have to look to the timing company.  Obviously, if the results list clock time/net time, they would know, but many of the local races here just list one finish time (usually the chip-time).


----------



## cavepig

As long as results are online you will be fine.  They just need a link that goes to official results.    





lahobbs4 said:


> I know we have talked meals before, but do you recommend the larger meal for LUNCH the day before the marathon? Or for DINNER?


  I prefer a larger lunch as well.



SarahDisney said:


> More proof that riding rides mid-marathon is not for me: I usually stopwatch my waits (well, sometimes), and I don't think I can stopwatch and GPS record at the same time. Gotta investigate this.


  Not for me either. My stomach would be a big nope.


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> I think this version of the chart should be easier to read and interpret.
> 
> View attachment 342562



This is killing me.  Now I really want to run the WDW half again before my Last Call Half POT from December expires!!!



rteetz said:


> I think I could definitely PR since my only half are Disney halfs and have character stops and such. I would be happy with anything under 2:30. I believe my best half is 2:35ish. I know I can finish just don't want to be undertrained.



For me, Brewers Mini results in a "not-training-much, but running regularly" time.  As much as I don't love the course, I bet you finish it more quickly than a race with character stops.


----------



## Livelovedance

opusone said:


> To be fair, runDisney states it must be "officially timed," not "chip-timed."  I think an official timing machine (like all certified races prior to chip timing) would work just as well - and these machines are very accurate.  The only downside is that your time starts at the gun, not when you cross the start line, so get up front if you are going for POT and the race doesn't have chip timing.
> 
> By the way, most results websites don't state whether they are chip-timed or not; therefore, it would be hard for rD to tell.  They would have to look to the timing company.  Obviously, if the results list clock time/net time, they would know, but many of the local races here just list one finish time (usually the chip-time).





cavepig said:


> As long as results are online you will be fine.  They just need a link that goes to official results.



Thanks for the information! I looked further into the race I'm doing and found last year's results, which do include a chip time. I panicked for nothing lol. Good to know though, because I haven't done any races before that don't use chip timing. I wouldn't be able to use a race without chip timing for POT - I'm not fast and definitely don't belong up front with the elites!


----------



## TCB in FLA

jennamfeo said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I am definitely going to do it so I don't feel like I have to make the trek back to AK for one ride later during the trip. It's the only one I would do during the race except MAYBE ToT if I have time. But I will cross that line when I get there. This actually got me really excited and a little panicked. Haha.


Just in case you get to EE a bit too early to ride, the bar right outside open much earlier than the ride (a fact I learned here!). And then there’s photogs .1 mile later. So a win-win.


----------



## Smilelea

All of this talk about improving POT has me looking for another 10K before the cutoff date. Well, the only one I can find, that doesn't require I drive 2 or more hours one way, is the same weekend that we will be at Disney. Looks like Corral E for me. 

I'm also not so sure that I could improve by more than 2 mins anyways. I guess we shall see in a couple of weeks when I run my mock 10K. 

On a happier note - it looks like I'm going to get to run the Castaway 5K next year. DH just booked us on our first Disney cruise. Woohoo!


----------



## jennamfeo

TCB in FLA said:


> Just in case you get to EE a bit too early to ride, the bar right outside open much earlier than the ride (a fact I learned here!). And then there’s photogs .1 mile later. So a win-win.


OMG YES. Duh. I feel like @Keels mentioned this too. So now I am going to plan to get there early, have a drink, ride EE, then remember that I am running a Marathon and go on my happy way. Hahahaha. That should make for a fun picture.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> OMG YES. Duh. I feel like @Keels mentioned this too. So now I am going to plan to get there early, have a drink, ride EE, then remember that I am running a Marathon and go on my happy way. Hahahaha. That should make for a fun picture.



I drank my beer in line for EE last year and this year.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> For me, Brewers Mini results in a "not-training-much, but running regularly" time. As much as I don't love the course, I bet you finish it more quickly than a race with character stops.


Yeah that’s all I’m really looking for.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I drank my beer in line for EE last year and this year.


I can’t do that yet...


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> Remembering the risk of getting stuck is enough to dissuade me from trying it.  Based on my recent best time, I figure 6:15 to 6:30 is about what it will take me to run a marathon.
> 
> I love the idea of going on a ride during a race, but the ride breakdown risk is too great for me given my pace.  I would hate to get swept because I got stuck on a ride I've ridden many times before.  I'll find other unique things to do during my first marathon.  It's at Disney World so I'm sure there will be plenty of options that work with my pace.  I love the idea of a snack from World Showcase.  It's near the end so less risk of disaster during the race.  Plus, I think that if I make it to World Showcase, I should be safe.  But correct me if I'm wrong.



I always thought that too and said I would never stop. But last year I was so sick and doubted I would even finish. So I stopped for lots of characters, rode EE, then stopped for a frozen Italian margarita in Italy to cross the finish line with. I think my time was 7:12? All my other marathons are just under 6:00 (5:55). We had a texting group from people on here and they kept me updated where the balloon ladies were. And even though I was sick I had a blast!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I can’t do that yet...


We can share one.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> We can share one.


Works for me!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis5150 said:


> I always thought that too and said I would never stop. But last year I was so sick and doubted I would even finish. So I stopped for lots of characters, rode EE, then stopped for a frozen Italian margarita in Italy to cross the finish line with. I think my time was 7:12? All my other marathons are just under 6:00 (5:55). We had a texting group from people on here and they kept me updated where the balloon ladies were. And even though I was sick I had a blast!


I definitely want to stop for photos and possibly some characters depending on the length of the line.  My sole concern about stopping for a ride is what if the ride breaks down.  I know that I can maintain the required pace if I needed to hang out with the ballon ladies in order to finish.  But if I'm stuck on a ride that broke down when they pass?  It's over.


----------



## opusone

rteetz said:


> I can’t do that yet...



I know it's a day early for face paint, but it's hard to tell your age behind a Panda face... just sayin'


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> I know it's a day early for face paint, but it's hard to tell your age behind a Panda face... just sayin'


True that but I’m not running in face paint.


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> I definitely want to stop for photos and possibly some characters depending on the length of the line.  My sole concern about stopping for a ride is what if the ride breaks down.  I know that I can maintain the required pace if I needed to hang out with the ballon ladies in order to finish.  But if I'm stuck on a ride that broke down when they pass?  It's over.



I totally get you. That was why I didn't ever stop before. It was just my unique circumstance of being ill and not really caring (totally a result of the sickness because I would have cared if I didn't finish!) about the race at that moment. Just sharing my story.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> True that but I’m not running in face paint.



Not yet, you aren’t! Careful, that planted seed could turn into something! Bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> I definitely want to stop for photos and possibly some characters depending on the length of the line.  My sole concern about stopping for a ride is what if the ride breaks down.  I know that I can maintain the required pace if I needed to hang out with the ballon ladies in order to finish.  But if I'm stuck on a ride that broke down when they pass?  It's over.


I'm totally with you on this. I feel sure a day will come when I'm willing to risk it, but I'm not sure I'm there yet. I wish EE was late in the race, or that RnR or ToT took less time - I'd feel much safer doing a ride later in the race! I'd also be cool with doing something dorky and less likely to get stuck for a long time... TriceraTop Spin might be my go-to, lol!


----------



## lhermiston

I’m envious of all of you who have already figured out your race plans, because I have no idea how I’m going to approach my first Dopey. I’m fairly confident in where I’ll be corralled and that I probably won’t be shooting for any PRs. 

Having fun and getting photos and video are my main priorities, but how I go about that is up in the air. I’ll probably run alone, but I’m not opposed to running with people. I’ll do character stops on a case by case basis. I’m down for imbibing during the marathon, but probably won’t do any rides. 

I’ve thought about getting a cheap adventure camera and harness to get some footage, but I’ve never tried that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a costume. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?

Anyway, I’m fickle, so I don’t know if I’ll commit to any race approaches until the day of. I’ll just try to make sure I’m appropriately trained for anything.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I’m envious of all of you who have already figured out your race plans, because I have no idea how I’m going to approach my first Dopey. I’m fairly confident in where I’ll be corralled and that I probably won’t be shooting for any PRs.
> 
> Having fun and getting photos and video are my main priorities, but how I go about that is up in the air. I’ll probably run alone, but I’m not opposed to running with people. I’ll do character stops on a case by case basis. I’m down for imbibing during the marathon, but probably won’t do any rides.
> 
> I’ve thought about getting a cheap adventure camera and harness to get some footage, but I’ve never tried that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a costume. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?
> 
> Anyway, I’m fickle, so I don’t know if I’ll commit to any race approaches until the day of. I’ll just try to make sure I’m appropriately trained for anything.


I assume training strategies followed by racing strategies will be inspiring upcoming questions of the week? I mean...we only have 151 days... We have to start thinking about these things. Right?


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> I assume training strategies followed by racing strategies will be inspiring upcoming questions of the week? I mean...we only have 151 days... We have to start thinking about these things. Right?



They sure can, though the success of the training strategies can dictate racing strategies and might be better suited for a SAFD closer to the race. Any proposals for how to phrase those questions?


----------



## Desdemona924

PrincessV said:


> I'm totally with you on this. I feel sure a day will come when I'm willing to risk it, but I'm not sure I'm there yet. I wish EE was late in the race, or that RnR or ToT took less time - I'd feel much safer doing a ride later in the race! I'd also be cool with doing something dorky and less likely to get stuck for a long time... TriceraTop Spin might be my go-to, lol!



I saw people on TriceraTop Spin this year. Pretty sure they were Team Shenanigans because I think I remember them yelling down to others that were running. 

I did EE my first year, but wasn't feeling it this year. I don't like ToT on pretty much any day so would never do that one, and I've never ridden RnR. I don't think my first try should be during a race...

My only goal going into a Disney race is to have fun and take fun pictures. My husband was in the last corral this past January and said he would never want to be there again because he felt like he couldn't stop for the pictures he wanted to. He'll also be the first to tell you that sickness midway through training led to him being unprepared, so just finishing was also a huge goal. This year, he entered his estimated finish as the first non-POT option, hoping to move up.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m envious of all of you who have already figured out your race plans, because I have no idea how I’m going to approach my first Dopey. I’m fairly confident in where I’ll be corralled and that I probably won’t be shooting for any PRs.
> 
> Having fun and getting photos and video are my main priorities, but how I go about that is up in the air. I’ll probably run alone, but I’m not opposed to running with people. I’ll do character stops on a case by case basis. I’m down for imbibing during the marathon, but probably won’t do any rides.
> 
> I’ve thought about getting a cheap adventure camera and harness to get some footage, but I’ve never tried that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a costume. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?
> 
> Anyway, I’m fickle, so I don’t know if I’ll commit to any race approaches until the day of. I’ll just try to make sure I’m appropriately trained for anything.


Nope, this is exactly how I feel as of right now. TBH, the first time I heard about people riding a ride during a race I was like "Y THO"?! But thinking about it more and how it *is* possible (@Sleepless Knight even if bad things can happen...) and how I won't be able to say that I did this during any other race and having that picture on a ride with my bib on, it just kind of excites me. It's like a bonus challenge. 
But pacing? Character Photos? Running with Dis people or not? I don't know. I know that I will stop at @Keels 10k booze stand, and if I can get Mike to bring me McDonald's I will stop for that too. Otherwise, no game plan yet.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Nope, this is exactly how I feel as of right now. TBH, the first time I heard about people riding a ride during a race I was like "Y THO"?! But thinking about it more and how it *is* possible (@Sleepless Knight even if bad things can happen...) and how I won't be able to say that I did this during any other race and having that picture on a ride with my bib on, it just kind of excites me. It's like a bonus challenge.
> But pacing? Character Photos? Running with Dis people or not? I don't know. I know that I will stop at @Keels 10k booze stand, and if I can get Mike to bring me McDonald's I will stop for that too. Otherwise, no game plan yet.



Ride the rides! Stop for beer in AK at Thirsty River! Grab a brat & beer in Germany! Margarita in Mexico! Where else can you have that much fun during a marathon?


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Ride the rides! Stop for beer in AK at Thirsty River! Grab a brat & beer in Germany! Margarita in Mexico! Where else can you have that much fun during a marathon?



TRUTH!!  It's all of that brings us back each year.  Even though we swear each year is our last.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Nope, this is exactly how I feel as of right now. TBH, the first time I heard about people riding a ride during a race I was like "Y THO"?! But thinking about it more and how it *is* possible (@Sleepless Knight even if bad things can happen...) and how I won't be able to say that I did this during any other race and having that picture on a ride with my bib on, it just kind of excites me. It's like a bonus challenge.
> But pacing? Character Photos? Running with Dis people or not? I don't know. I know that I will stop at @Keels 10k booze stand, and if I can get Mike to bring me McDonald's I will stop for that too. Otherwise, no game plan yet.



I’m glad someone else is in the same boat. Doing a ride sounds like so much fun, but I’m a worrier, too. 



FFigawi said:


> Ride the rides! Stop for beer in AK at Thirsty River! Grab a brat & beer in Germany! Margarita in Mexico! Where else can you have that much fun during a marathon?



Okay, I’m going to need John strategically placed throughout the course holding a YOLO sign.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Ride the rides! Stop for beer in AK at Thirsty River! Grab a brat & beer in Germany! Margarita in Mexico! Where else can you have that much fun during a marathon?


But will this ruin the future of Marathoning for me? What if I choose to do another Marathon and it's awful because where are my rides and boozes and foods?!?!?



lhermiston said:


> Okay, I’m going to need John strategically placed throughout the course holding a YOLO sign.


----------



## SarahDisney

Can I be completely honest for a minute?
The first time I rode Expedition Everest, I got very sick. Like, almost passed out. I think I know what caused it (it think it was a combination of the cocktail of medications I was on + the lapbar hitting me right in the vagus nerve), but I still get nervous every time I ride that it's gonna happen again (especially at the end when it sometimes stops for a sec before it pulls into the unloading area ... because that's when the lapbar hit me the first time). So theoretically I don't at all have an interest in riding a ride that I don't like much and that might make me sick.
But ... it's one of those big marathon experiences. Do I really want to miss it out on this essential marathon experience?
I know, run my own race, do what I want. But there are so many other things in life that I miss out on, do I really want to miss out on more? I already can't do some of other things people do (mostly the food, but also some of the boozes) to make the marathon extra fun, and here's something I can do - should I be doing it even though I don't know that it's really my #1 must do thing. 

Anyway ... I know I'm just being stupid. (But honestly, when am I not? )


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Can I be completely honest for a minute?
> The first time I rode Expedition Everest, I got very sick. Like, almost passed out. I think I know what caused it (it think it was a combination of the cocktail of medications I was on + the lapbar hitting me right in the vagus nerve), but I still get nervous every time I ride that it's gonna happen again (especially at the end when it sometimes stops for a sec before it pulls into the unloading area ... because that's when the lapbar hit me the first time). So theoretically I don't at all have an interest in riding a ride that I don't like much and that might make me sick.
> But ... it's one of those big marathon experiences. Do I really want to miss it out on this essential marathon experience?
> I know, run my own race, do what I want. But there are so many other things in life that I miss out on, do I really want to miss out on more? I already can't do some of other things people do (mostly the food, but also some of the boozes) to make the marathon extra fun, and here's something I can do - should I be doing it even though I don't know that it's really my #1 must do thing.
> 
> Anyway ... I know I'm just being stupid. (But honestly, when am I not? )



This past marathon was the first time I rode EE during the marathon after 5 Disney marathons.  It was great, but it didn't make the marathon exponentially better.  I've always had soooo much fun on the marathon even the ones where I didn't ride a ride or buy a drink..  You do you and I guarantee you, you'll have an amazing time.  Coaster, beer or not.  Those are unique and cool things about the Disney marathon, but they are not essential elements to what makes the race unique and awesome.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> But will this ruin the future of Marathoning for me? What if I choose to do another Marathon and it's awful because where are my rides and boozes and foods?!?!?



I really just need to embrace the concept of Disney races are for fun and other races are for performance. 

Who has a couch I can lay on so we can sort through these complex issues? I’ll bring beer...


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Can I be completely honest for a minute?
> The first time I rode Expedition Everest, I got very sick. Like, almost passed out. I think I know what caused it (it think it was a combination of the cocktail of medications I was on + the lapbar hitting me right in the vagus nerve), but I still get nervous every time I ride that it's gonna happen again (especially at the end when it sometimes stops for a sec before it pulls into the unloading area ... because that's when the lapbar hit me the first time). So theoretically I don't at all have an interest in riding a ride that I don't like much and that might make me sick.
> But ... it's one of those big marathon experiences. Do I really want to miss it out on this essential marathon experience?
> I know, run my own race, do what I want. But there are so many other things in life that I miss out on, do I really want to miss out on more? I already can't do some of other things people do (mostly the food, but also some of the boozes) to make the marathon extra fun, and here's something I can do - should I be doing it even though I don't know that it's really my #1 must do thing.
> 
> Anyway ... I know I'm just being stupid. (But honestly, when am I not? )



It’s not stupid to keep all that stuff in mind. Do what works best for you.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m envious of all of you who have already figured out your race plans, because I have no idea how I’m going to approach my first Dopey. I’m fairly confident in where I’ll be corralled and that I probably won’t be shooting for any PRs.
> 
> Having fun and getting photos and video are my main priorities, but how I go about that is up in the air. I’ll probably run alone, but I’m not opposed to running with people. I’ll do character stops on a case by case basis. I’m down for imbibing during the marathon, but probably won’t do any rides.
> 
> I’ve thought about getting a cheap adventure camera and harness to get some footage, but I’ve never tried that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a costume. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?
> 
> Anyway, I’m fickle, so I don’t know if I’ll commit to any race approaches until the day of. I’ll just try to make sure I’m appropriately trained for anything.


There are a ton of videos online of people who take GoPros on course. I suggest looking at some of those if you want to do that.

I’ve always done characters on a case by case basis.

I think you’ll be fine with Dopey. It’s really not much different than training for a marathon.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Nope, this is exactly how I feel as of right now. TBH, the first time I heard about people riding a ride during a race I was like "Y THO"?! But thinking about it more and how it *is* possible (@Sleepless Knight even if bad things can happen...) and how I won't be able to say that I did this during any other race and having that picture on a ride with my bib on, it just kind of excites me. It's like a bonus challenge.
> But pacing? Character Photos? Running with Dis people or not? I don't know. I know that I will stop at @Keels 10k booze stand, and if I can get Mike to bring me McDonald's I will stop for that too. Otherwise, no game plan yet.


Run with me and you’ll be fine! I always track the balloon ladies too so I know where they are. I definitely understand being hesitant on doing rides but this is the only race it’s possible so if you want to do it do it.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> This past marathon was the first time I rode EE during the marathon after 5 Disney marathons.  It was great, but it didn't make the marathon exponentially better.  I've always had soooo much fun on the marathon even the ones where I didn't ride a ride or buy a drink..  You do you and I guarantee you, you'll have an amazing time.  Coaster, beer or not.  Those are unique and cool things about the Disney marathon, but they are not essential elements to what makes the race unique and awesome.


I agree with this. Everest doesn’t make or break this marathon. It’s just an added bonus.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Run with me and you’ll be fine! I always track the balloon ladies too so I know where they are. I definitely understand being hesitant on doing rides but this is the only race it’s possible so if you want to do it do it.


You're just trying to get some beer while we wait in the EE line!  J/K. I have only ever ran a race once with my husband who I eventually ended up ditching because he wanted a picture with Captain Hook and Smee and I wanted a PR (I got it). But I feel like we run the same pace-ish so this could work out since I'll PR the marathon regardless!

@SarahDisney Like I said, the main reason I want to do EE is so I don't have to make a trip to AK later during my trip to do because I really love that coaster. If I thought I wasn't going to get on ToT during the trip, I would want to stop for that one too. But solo trip without my 6 yo? If you need me I will most likely be in line for ToT every single day. Hahaha. So do you, run your race, have your fun! Can't wait to have some fun with you!!!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I think you’ll be fine with Dopey. It’s teally not much different than training for a marathon.



Thanks. Assuming normal health, I’m not too concerned about finishing, more just how to approach the races from a pace, fun, pics, etc. perspective.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Thanks. Assuming normal health, I’m not too concerned about finishing, more just how to approach the races from a pace, fun, pics, etc. perspective.


Just do what you feel comfortable doing. Much of it is a race day decision for everyone.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> But will this ruin the future of Marathoning for me? What if I choose to do another Marathon and it's awful because where are my rides and boozes and foods?!?!?



Different deal. You run Disney Marathon with rides, booze, food, pics, etc. Then you say 'Wow, I ran a marathon! What if I tried to race a marathon?"

You race another marathon, under train and go out too fast. You don't want or even miss all the extras. Then you say "Wow, what if I ran a marathon and was smart about it?"

You race a smart marathon. You finish in XX:YY. Then you say "Wow, can I get XX - 1?"

...


----------



## PrincessV

Or, if you're me, you only race the WDW marathon and each year say, "What if I either get faster to do all the stops AND PR, or what if I ran at the same effort with no stops - how fast might my time be then?!"


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Different deal. You run Disney Marathon with rides, booze, food, pics, etc. Then you say 'Wow, I ran a marathon! What if I tried to race a marathon?"
> 
> You race another marathon, under train and go out too fast. You don't want or even miss all the extras. Then you say "Wow, what if I ran a marathon and was smart about it?"
> 
> You race a smart marathon. You finish in XX:YY. Then you say "Wow, can I get XX - 1?"
> 
> ...


Love this!!! 
Also, didn't want to get out of bed to swim this morning, so I brought my swim stuff to hit the pool during lunch!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> But solo trip without my 6 yo? If you need me I will most likely be in line for ToT every single day. Hahaha. So do you, run your race, have your fun! Can't wait to have some fun with you!!!



So ... what you're saying is that while I'm enjoying the frozen sing along, you'll be riding ToT over and over again. Got it.
And I'm probably gonna skip Everest this trip unless I make it to AK for EMH on Monday. I really don't think theres any ride that I could potentially do during the race that's a must-ride for me. Unless Slinky Dog Dash is an option...

Also - I have a vague recollection of 7DMT being available pre park open for marathoners one year (maybe 2015 since that was the first marathon after it opened). Am I crazy or did that happen? (I dont think they'd do it with slinky because the park will be open when some people go through)


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> But will this ruin the future of Marathoning for me? What if I choose to do another Marathon and it's awful because where are my rides and boozes and foods?!?!?



I texted @LikelyLynae during my marathon following WDW marathon at mile 13 and complained to her that there was no roller coaster to ride, lol!


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> I texted @LikelyLynae during my marathon following WDW marathon at mile 13 and complained to her that there was no roller coaster to ride, lol!



Was this the Waco one? If so, no roller coaster AND you're in Waco so double disappointing.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> Was this the Waco one? If so, no roller coaster AND you're in Waco so double disappointing.


Lol, no. It was actually Little Rock, which is just about as disappointing, although the marathon medal is fantastic!


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> I’m envious of all of you who have already figured out your race plans, because I have no idea how I’m going to approach my first Dopey. I’m fairly confident in where I’ll be corralled and that I probably won’t be shooting for any PRs.
> 
> Having fun and getting photos and video are my main priorities, but how I go about that is up in the air. I’ll probably run alone, but I’m not opposed to running with people. I’ll do character stops on a case by case basis. I’m down for imbibing during the marathon, but probably won’t do any rides.
> 
> I’ve thought about getting a cheap adventure camera and harness to get some footage, but I’ve never tried that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a costume. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?
> 
> Anyway, I’m fickle, so I don’t know if I’ll commit to any race approaches until the day of. I’ll just try to make sure I’m appropriately trained for anything.


 I have no idea how I'll run Goofy, most likely game day decisions on character stopping & even how I'll run, like mile by mile decisions.   When I did Dopey or any Disney race weekends, it was the same way, day of deciding.   I do run with a small waterproof camera, I hand hold most the time.  It's like a deck of cards and I hardly notice I have it.  I do have a gopro but don't like anyway to wear it, on my head no way, harness no way.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> I have no idea how I'll run Goofy, most likely game day decisions on character stopping & even how I'll run, like mile by mile decisions.   When I did Dopey or any Disney race weekends, it was the same way, day of deciding.   I do run with a small waterproof camera, I hand hold most the time.  It's like a deck of cards and I hardly notice I have it.  I do have a gopro but don't like anyway to wear it, on my head no way, harness no way.



Yeah, I have a water proof point-and-shoot I could bring, but it’s a little clunky. And the thing with an adventure cam is I’d have to train with it several times to make sure it all works and, would I use it again? Maybe for hiking.


----------



## a-mad

I've had questions on the whole ride rides option during the marathon - so all this discussion has been really helpful to understand it better, so thanks everybody.

One question on POT - the link I provided in registration for the marathon I ran last year was just the main link to the results page of that specific marathon.  RD would still need to type my name in to prove that what I listed as my POT is correct.  The link doesn't differentiate between anyone's specific race time, it just gives all the results but you then type your name in on the "search" feature and it shows your result.  I tried making the link work for just my result, but apparently it doesn't work that way.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## Keels

a-mad said:


> I've had questions on the whole ride rides option during the marathon - so all this discussion has been really helpful to understand it better, so thanks everybody.
> 
> One question on POT - the link I provided in registration for the marathon I ran last year was just the main link to the results page of that specific marathon.  RD would still need to type my name in to prove that what I listed as my POT is correct.  The link doesn't differentiate between anyone's specific race time, it just gives all the results but you then type your name in on the "search" feature and it shows your result.  I tried making the link work for just my result, but apparently it doesn't work that way.  Should I be concerned?



I would email the link to disneysports@trackshack.com and ask if that would suffice. They've been really quick at responding to all manner of emails, so you should get an answer (and peace of mind) pretty quickly.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> But ... it's one of those big marathon experiences. Do I really want to miss it out on this essential marathon experience?
> I know, run my own race, do what I want. But there are so many other things in life that I miss out on, do I really want to miss out on more? I already can't do some of other things people do (mostly the food, but also some of the boozes) to make the marathon extra fun, and here's something I can do - should I be doing it even though I don't know that it's really my #1 must do thing.


Make the marathon experience the one you want it to be.  You have valid reasons for being concerned about riding Everest.  Others have equally valid reasons for wanting to ride Everest.  The marathon experience is what you make of it.  None of us will think any less of you if you choose to not go on any attraction during the race, let alone one that has caused issues for you in the past.  To my way of thinking the greatest marathon experience is finishing it.  However you choose to safely enjoy your experience leading up to that is fine. 



ZellyB said:


> This past marathon was the first time I rode EE during the marathon after 5 Disney marathons.  It was great, but it didn't make the marathon exponentially better.  I've always had soooo much fun on the marathon even the ones where I didn't ride a ride or buy a drink..  You do you and I guarantee you, you'll have an amazing time.  Coaster, beer or not.  Those are unique and cool things about the Disney marathon, but they are not essential elements to what makes the race unique and awesome.


I love this.  As a slower runner, I long ago had to make peace with where I'm at in comparison to everyone else.  So while I choose to skip some photo ops because the line is too long for my comfort, I still have a great time with the stops I do choose to make.  We talk a lot about the race experience we want.  It's important to remember that finishing the race is arguably the most important component of the experience.  



lhermiston said:


> I really just need to embrace the concept of Disney races are for fun and other races are for performance.
> 
> Who has a couch I can lay on so we can sort through these complex issues?


Perhaps setting fun race goals becomes part of that.  Maybe instead of setting a time goal, you set a fun goal.  Such as I will stop for x number of characters even or maybe especially if you're not a character person when visiting Disney for non race purposes.  Or I will eat food from a location along the course.  

I think we continue to pay the money for runDisney races for the overall experience.  So what part of the _Disney_ experience do you want?  Is it the characters?  The theme?  Running through the parks?  The on course support?  The medals?  The multi race challenges?  The parks after the races?  The food?  

I learned a lot of lessons from half number one in Disneyland.  I was so terrified of being swept that I didn't dare stop for photos.  So I didn't.  I finished in 3:05.  That remains to date my fastest time.  It also remains to date my least fun race.  I missed out on some unique photos that race.  From that race I learned that I have a little bit of time to play with.  I will treat my first marathon differently than my first half.  As in I won't be afraid to take brief stops to enjoy the uniqueness of runDisney.  



lhermiston said:


> Thanks. Assuming normal health, I’m not too concerned about finishing, more just how to approach the races from a pace, fun, pics, etc. perspective.


My thoughts on pace would be to run the pace that feels right that day between your desired fun breaks.  Just take time along the way for fun.  When I see a line, I try to determine what it's for.  R2-D2?  I'm stopping if it's reasonable.  A character I have no real attachment to?  Keep going.  



rteetz said:


> Just do what you feel comfortable doing. Much of it is a race day decision for everyone.


I second this.  I had some very minor post nasal drip issues the morning of the Avengers Half.  Caused some uncomfortable and almost disastrous coughing fits early in the race.  I realized that I needed to tweak my pace and go with what didn't cause trouble.  I knew I was undertrained, but not dangerously so.  I was able to make some great photo stops and still finish strong.  



PrincessV said:


> Or, if you're me, you only race the WDW marathon and each year say, "What if I either get faster to do all the stops AND PR, or what if I ran at the same effort with no stops - how fast might my time be then?!"


That's me.  Still chasing that sub 3 hour half.  Maybe I'll reach it someday, but I'm having too much fun with Star Wars themes in most races.  



cavepig said:


> I have no idea how I'll run Goofy, most likely game day decisions on character stopping & even how I'll run, like mile by mile decisions.   When I did Dopey or any Disney race weekends, it was the same way, day of deciding.   I do run with a small waterproof camera, I hand hold most the time.  It's like a deck of cards and I hardly notice I have it.  I do have a gopro but don't like anyway to wear it, on my head no way, harness no way.


I'm very much in the game day decision crowd.  This year for Dark Side, I wanted to use my photo time for characters that I passed on last year.  So I made sure to see the Ewoks this year and the Emperor.  This also meant having to pass on Chewbacca during the race, but that's okay.  I saw him last year and he's available in the parks afterwards.  

If I see a good photo, I determine if I like the line length and try to compare that against prior photos I've taken and possible future photos and where I'm at in the race.  I can handle a very long line at the end of the race, but not at the beginning.  If I don't like the line length, I simply move on.  I use my cell phone for pics plus runDisney if they are stationed there.    

While I would love a return to what I saw in 2012 when the Disneyland Half posted the in park characters and locations before the race, that may not happen again.  At least then I knew the two stops I really wanted and made sure to push myself before, between, and especially after those stops.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> They sure can, though the success of the training strategies can dictate racing strategies and might be better suited for a SAFD closer to the race. Any proposals for how to phrase those questions?


Sorry, I got distracted by that "work" thing. I'm sure other DISers have some good ideas, but here are my thoughts.

Training Strategies 
Do you change your run/walk ratio when training for the marathon distance as compared to shorter races? How so? If you are a continuous runner, do you add walk breaks for the marathon distance?

Racing Strategies 
What will be your race day priorities? Time? Character photos? Rides? Park food and drinks? A combination? For those running Dopey, how do your priorities change by race?


----------



## TCB in FLA

FFigawi said:


> Ride the rides! Stop for beer in AK at Thirsty River! Grab a brat & beer in Germany! Margarita in Mexico! Where else can you have that much fun during a marathon?


Truth! During my first Disney full (actually my first RD event ever), I actually ran right past EE, complete with a CM ushering runners inside 5 min before the park actually opened. And then I realized I wasn’t breaking any PRs and figured why the heck not?! Best decision ever! And with that ride, I realized what made RD different than any other race series. Yes, I had already run through the castle and past character pic opportunities, but screaming my head off with a couple dozen other runners sealed my love of RD.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> Sorry, I got distracted by that "work" thing. I'm sure other DISers have some good ideas, but here are my thoughts.
> 
> Training Strategies
> Do you change your run/walk ratio when training for the marathon distance as compared to shorter races? How so? If you are a continuous runner, do you add walk breaks for the marathon distance?
> 
> Racing Strategies
> What will be your race day priorities? Time? Character photos? Rides? Park food and drinks? A combination? For those running Dopey, how do your priorities change by race?


I like these questions.  The part of my brain that thinks way too far ahead is busy worrying about how to handle the first 3 races of Dopey without wiping myself out for my first marathon. 



TCB in FLA said:


> Truth! During my first Disney full (actually my first RD event ever), I actually ran right past EE, complete with a CM ushering runners inside 5 min before the park actually opened. And then I realized I wasn’t breaking any PRs and figured why the heck not?! Best decision ever! And with that ride, I realized what made RD different than any other race series. Yes, I had already run through the castle and past character pic opportunities, but screaming my head off with a couple dozen other runners sealed my love of RD.


For me it was my second race that sealed although for slightly different reasons.  My first race was difficult.  Due to fears about not finishing, I chose to stop for no photos and after starting out way too fast and nearly injuring myself, I had to slow down and just endure it.  Honestly, I don't know if I would have given this another go had it not been for the lure of the coast to coast.  But there it was and it gave me a reason to go to Walt Disney World too.  In training for my first two races, I viewed training as something that I needed to do in order to accomplish the goal I had set.  I wouldn't say I enjoyed it, just that I knew I had to do it.  But all that changed during race number 2.

Since I knew what I was pace I was truly capable of in a race, I also knew that I could absorb a few minutes worth of character stops.  So in my second ever race, I afforded myself two character stops:  Prince Phillip and Princess Aurora in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle and Darth Vader and stormtroopers over in Tomorrowland.  My two favorite movies in one race, plus how often do you get photos with Disney royalty in front of their castle?  And my finish time was only 2 minutes behind the previous year with no photo stops.  I think due to confidence gained from the year before and the fun of photo opportunities combined to change my outlook.  While life would put my running on hiatus for about 2 years after Wine & Dine that year, I was now hooked.

But it's also about more than character stops.  In some ways it's an experience.  Seeing pirates on the carousel as you run by.  Hearing Star Wars music all around Epcot as you run through World Showcase.  Seeing the World of Color fountains in the last vestiges of night before it gives way to dawn.  Running through a major league baseball stadium with fans cheering for you in the seats.  The early rays of dawn touching the spires of Sleeping Beauty Castle.  It's a different way to experience places that I know and love so much.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I agree with this. Everest doesn’t make or break this marathon. It’s just an added bonus.



You're right. It's the ToT/RnRC double that makes or breaks it.


----------



## lhermiston

150 days to go!


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> 150 days to go!


Almost time for Christmas decorations!   Halloween candy has been out for 2 weeks here in CT!


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> Almost time for Christmas decorations!   Halloween candy has been out for 2 weeks here in CT!



so i went by ye olde big box home decorating store_ *last week*_ and was greeted by this...



 

 

 

it was an entire section of the store already stocked for christmas. 

as for halloween, there was one aisle and this display. general fall decorations had as much or more.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> so i went by ye olde big box home decorating store_ *last week*_ and was greeted by this...
> 
> View attachment 343006
> 
> View attachment 343007
> 
> View attachment 343009
> 
> View attachment 343008
> 
> it was an entire section of the store already stocked for christmas.
> 
> as for halloween, there was one aisle and this display. general fall decorations had as much or more.
> 
> View attachment 343010



Ugh. Hobby Lobby has had Christmas stuff out since July. Can't we get through Halloween first?!?!


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> Ugh. Hobby Lobby has had Christmas stuff out since July. Can't we get through Halloween first?!?!



and it's always annoying that they have _plenty _of halloween stuff but don't have anything to recognize the holiday many of us celebrate that day; nick saban's birthday.


----------



## Bree

kleph said:


> so i went by ye olde big box home decorating store_ *last week*_ and was greeted by this...
> 
> View attachment 343006
> 
> View attachment 343007
> 
> View attachment 343009
> 
> View attachment 343008
> 
> it was an entire section of the store already stocked for christmas.
> 
> as for halloween, there was one aisle and this display. general fall decorations had as much or more.
> 
> View attachment 343010



That’s just all levels of wrongness. No. Just no.  Christmas is not allowed in this house until after Thanksgiving and is gone by New Years Day. We haven’t even celebrated Labor Day yet.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> That’s just all levels of wrongness. No. Just no.  Christmas is not allowed in this house until after Thanksgiving and is gone by New Years Day. We haven’t even celebrated Labor Day yet.


Christmas is gone right around New Years for me but I start putting up Nov. 1st. No way I can get everything done if I don't with how much I do.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> You're right. It's the ToT/RnRC double that makes or breaks it.



So you're saying that since I don't do ToT, I shouldn't even bother showing up and I get to sleep in that morning?


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> So you're saying that since I don't do ToT, I shouldn't even bother showing up and I get to sleep in that morning?



Ah, but you wouldn't sleep in. You'd rope drop.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Ah, but you wouldn't sleep in. You'd rope drop.



Any time I get to sleep past 4am on a runDisney trip is sleeping in. I can sleep in and still rope drop.


----------



## lahobbs4

Do you wear compression socks under your running pants if it's cold? For some reason that question wouldn't leave my head at 5:00 am today and now I NEED to know the answer!


----------



## cavepig

lahobbs4 said:


> Do you wear compression socks under your running pants if it's cold? For some reason that question wouldn't leave my head at 5:00 am today and now I NEED to know the answer!


If they are loose running pants I have worn compression calf sleeves under them in the cold.  If I'm wearing tights, then no, as I felt like I was too compressed & my calves were not happy.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> Do you wear compression socks under your running pants if it's cold? For some reason that question wouldn't leave my head at 5:00 am today and now I NEED to know the answer!



I have, since they're long and I want all the added warmth I can get on those really cold runs.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



I'm going to answer my husband's plan which is a non-plan.  He runs when he can run.  He's spending lots of time outdoors lately and is doing some shorter runs with a weighted vest.  He'll probably top out around 16 miles for his long run.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



My training strategy is Coach @DopeyBadger 
I'm currently in training for my POT race on September 30th, so the marathon weekend plan will start after that - I think it's going to be 14-15 weeks if I'm doing the math right.
I'm planning to do a mixture of continuous running and run/walk - my race goal is continuous for the 5K/10K and run/walk for the marathon, so I want to be sure to incorporate both into my training.
IIRC, my long run will top out at 3 hours, which should be 14-15 miles, but I do plan to do some walking and/or cross training on long run days to "make up" for the missed running time. The short long run definitely weirds me out a little, but I trust that if I continue to stay active after my longer runs, I can make it to the finish line on race day.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



It’s a very busy fall season for me, so I’ll get the easy piece out of the way. I prefer only running, but will use run/walk if I’m injured or sick to keep moving and get through. At some point I’ll probably switch to run/walk permanently to allow me to extend my running life, but I’m not there yet. 

Marathon Weekend is a secondary event for me this year, so in terms of strategy, it’s mostly going to be peak and maintain. Right now I’m a little over halfway through an @DopeyBadger which maxes out at 16 miles getting ready for the Chicago Marathon which is my goal race. The plan is kicking my butt with the heat and humidity right now. 

After Chicago I am planning to do the Tuna Run, a 200 mile relay, of which I’ll probably end up running 15-20 miles across 3-4 legs at the end of October. From there, it’s on to the Seashore Nature Trail 50k, my first ultra, in mid-December. After that, Marathon Weekend will be next. I’m also considering finding a half to run in November sometime. I wanted to run my 20th half this year and I’m running out of time on that. It wouldn’t be the worst thing to let the Goofy half be #20, though. The only race in this set that I’m worried about a time goal is Chicago, so hopefully I can just bridge my Chicago fitness sand take it easy to avoid injury. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> My training strategy is Coach @DopeyBadger
> I'm currently in training for my POT race on September 30th, so the marathon weekend plan will start after that - I think it's going to be 14-15 weeks if I'm doing the math right.
> I'm planning to do a mixture of continuous running and run/walk - my race goal is continuous for the 5K/10K and run/walk for the marathon, so I want to be sure to incorporate both into my training.
> IIRC, my long run will top out at 3 hours, which should be 14-15 miles, but I do plan to do some walking and/or cross training on long run days to "make up" for the missed running time. The short long run definitely weirds me out a little, but I trust that if I continue to stay active after my longer runs, I can make it to the finish line on race day.



The “short” long run was definitely my biggest mental hurdle with my DB plan, but his approach absolutely worked for me. Trust the training!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> The “short” long run was definitely my biggest mental hurdle with my DB plan, but his approach absolutely worked for me. Trust the training!



It's especially weird for me because my other option was a slightly modified Galloway plan ... and Galloway goes all the way up to 26 miles. So it was like night and day. But at the end of the day, I think the 26 miles is way too much for me and enough people have had success with the shorter long runs that I believe that we can make it work.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



"Just" doing the 10K and 1/2 so my training doesn't begin in earnest until mid to late October [10/22].  I'll be following a slightly modified Higdon Intermediate 1 half marathon plan and my training will actually start when I'm down in Disney for F&W.  My goal between now and then is to strengthen the achilles and incrementally build on my miles ahead of the actual plan beginning.  Good luck everyone with your training.  Stay healthy, don't over do it and be smart when/if you get that tweak!


----------



## emilyindisney

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



I've given up on lurking and can't resist the urge to jump in (especially after enjoying all your tips and question posts from last Sunday!) I've been using a run/walk to train for the Hartford Marathon this October. Training is going well- I've incorporated yoga which is new to my training though in turn I gave up Orange Theory (lost interest) so I've had to add some home strength training in too because my quads are missing OTF on my long runs! Though I've done Goofy, Dopey and a WDW Marathon, Hartford will be my first time 'racing' the distance and I'm looking for a sub 5 hour time. I think I'll be on target for a good buffer under that but I'm still a little nervous to commit to running a marathon for anything other than fun. My long run will peak out at 18 or 20. I've trained to both in past on marathon plans and not sure which I prefer so I've left myself enough time to do 20 if I want. I'm not sure how I'll bridge from that to next year's WDW Marathon but it appears I'll be in good company on this board so maybe I can steal from tricks from all you Chicago-running peeps!


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



I actually paid for a 20w HRT based plan because I'm prone to pushing myself too much/too fast/too far. I'm in the second week of the 4 week holding pattern and my official training begins on Monday the 27th. Since it's HRT based it's mostly continuous running with walking thrown in to lower the HR. Based upon my pace I'll be topping out between 16 & 18 miles (4hrs).

*I really am impressed with what the slowing down has done for me, as in my body is happy with this training and I'm not in pain.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lahobbs4 said:


> Do you wear compression socks under your running pants if it's cold? For some reason that question wouldn't leave my head at 5:00 am today and now I NEED to know the answer!



My somewhat delusional cold weather plan involves compression socks and tights as my only leg warmth. My tights are not particularly strong compression, so I don't get the double compression effect. Comfort-wise I think it's a fine combination, but it doesn't really provide much added warmth for me.


----------



## TeeterTots

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


Ill be running just the marathon and following a @DopeyBadger plan. If this years plan follows last, it’ll be 15 weeks of continuous running maxing out at a 13 miles! I had great success at this years marathon and can’t wait to see how next years will go. Can’t thank Billy enough!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


I’m am using Higdon again since that worked well for me. Some run/walk. I’ll top off at 20.


----------



## kleph

emilyindisney said:


> I've given up on lurking and can't resist the urge to jump in (especially after enjoying all your tips and question posts from last Sunday!) I've been using a run/walk to train for the Hartford Marathon this October. Training is going well- I've incorporated yoga which is new to my training though in turn I gave up Orange Theory (lost interest) so I've had to add some home strength training in too because my quads are missing OTF on my long runs! Though I've done Goofy, Dopey and a WDW Marathon, Hartford will be my first time 'racing' the distance and I'm looking for a sub 5 hour time. I think I'll be on target for a good buffer under that but I'm still a little nervous to commit to running a marathon for anything other than fun. My long run will peak out at 18 or 20. I've trained to both in past on marathon plans and not sure which I prefer so I've left myself enough time to do 20 if I want. I'm not sure how I'll bridge from that to next year's WDW Marathon but it appears I'll be in good company on this board so maybe I can steal from tricks from all you Chicago-running peeps!



Hartford is my target race as well. This is a return to the distance for me after a 10 year hiatus. I'm using a version of one of my old plans that emphasizes endurance over speed. We'll see how I perform come raceday.

After that I'm in the same boat as @camaker... maintaining conditioning after hitting the peak for the race. Haven't decided exactly what the training plan for that will entail.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> It's especially weird for me because my other option was a slightly modified Galloway plan ... and Galloway goes all the way up to 26 miles. So it was like night and day. But at the end of the day, I think the 26 miles is way too much for me and enough people have had success with the shorter long runs that I believe that we can make it work.



I maxed out at 17 miles for my last marathon (first with a DopeyBadger plan) and I almost couldn’t believe how fresh my legs felt before, during and after the race.


----------



## bevcgg

lhermiston said:


> What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



As this is my first Marathon (say nothing about Dopey) I am following Galloway's plan and started July 1st. But I plan to top out at 23 miles over the sim weekend during Thanksgiving. My other sim weekend is the weekend is Dec 15/16- I will likely top 18-20 at that point. I will be run-walking 30:30 for the full. Less running for the half maybe 90:30. My goal is to arrive at the finish line with a lot of photos, having ridden Everest, drink in hand and being able to enjoy the parks uninjured! 

That being said thanks to @DopeyBadger  awesome POT calculations (thank you!) I feel an irrational need to try to bump up a corral to gain what- 5-8 more minutes?? So I signed up for a half next month!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


I will be training for the WDW marathon using Hal Higdin's Intermediate 1 plan. It is a 18 week plan capping out with two 20 mile runs in December. I am just finishing his comparable half marathon plan for my second half marathon this summer. While adding that midweek semi-long run took some adjustment, it has been working well for me. 

Currently, I am somewhere in between a run/walk and continuous runner. During training I walk the first minute of every mile (during races I take a one minute walk break at each mile marker). My race pace is usually between 10:30-11 min/mile. Making the leap from half marathons to a full marathon, I want to set myself up for success. One way to do this is to increase walk breaks. So, I think I am going to try 5 min/30 sec intervals as my miles begin to exceed 13.1. That way I can take walk breaks twice as frequently without sacrificing pace. Has anyone else tried a similar strategy when making this leap?


----------



## CDKG

Duplicate... Old iPad issues...


----------



## AFwifelife

lhermiston said:


> What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



Higdon plans mostly with a couple weeks of Hoedl's dopey plan mixed in while I'm doing solo parent ops.  I actually started back at the end of June to build up a nice base for Higdon's dopey plan and I'm also doing the W&D half. So overall it's about 29ish weeks. I've been running only but I do want to add in some walking because I know I won't be running the whole marathon (and plan to take the 5k through half really easy).  Higdon has you top out at 20 miles and I'll only have one of those during the mock dopey weekend.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



Another @DopeyBadger plan over here! We are finishing a HM plan through Sept and then I will start on whatever he comes up with for Dopey after that! So I assume my longest run will be 3 hours or so? That might be 16-17 miles for my longest run. I'm 100% trusting his training plan to get me prepared because the thought of running 20+ miles anywhere other that WDW just sounds like torture.  

I run/walk: always have and always will! Bad knees from years of gymnastics and I want to keep this running thing going for years to come.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm in the @DopeyBadger training plan group. I have 2 more weeks left on my current plan. I'm assuming the new plan will be for 14-15 weeks of training and I honestly don't know what my long run will top out at. I do plan on continuous running. 

I do have to say that I've accomplished runs on this current plan I never before thought possible. I'm excited (like Christmas morning excited) to see what the new plan has instore for me.


----------



## cavepig

Training Strategy  - -  After my September marathon I'll take a few weeks to recover then build back up based on Hanson's mostly.  I'm not sure how many weeks I haven't even planned it out.  I'm not sure what my long run will top out at, but I like to keep it at 3 hours or less.  I did 17 this week  for the marathon in 5 weeks, so next week I'll cutback, then I may do 18ish as long as I'm under 3 hours, then taper. So, for Disney it will be roughly the same idea unless Mother Nature throws extreme cold at us again, then it's whatever I can deal without before turning blue as I don't do the treadmill.    The humidity is rough now, but honestly I dread the freezing cold.  I don't cross train really (swimming sort of)&  I do weights/leg work, things like that. 





Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm going to answer my husband's plan which is a non-plan.  He runs when he can run.  He's spending lots of time outdoors lately and is doing some shorter runs with a weighted vest.  He'll probably top out around 16 miles for his long run.


a weighted vest in your Florida heat sounds um fun or actually very exhausting


----------



## baxter24

I’m five weeks into an eighteen week Higdon plan for my marathon in November. Longest distance tops out at 20 miles. After that, I’m not sure of what my plan will be to maintain until Goofy but I know I will incorporate back to backs on the weekends. The humidity is currently kicking my butt and I dread waking up for runs because I know it will be so gross outside.


----------



## steph0808

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



Another @DopeyBadger plan user here! 

I am already on a plan for an "A" half marathon at the beginning of November, so, since I decided to "just" do the Half at WDW Marathon Weekend, I will follow whatever continuation of the plan DB chooses for me. 

I ran two marathons last year on his plans, so I trust whatever he tells me to do.


----------



## Keels

After surgery, if all goes well I should be able to start running in mid-October. So, that's 12 weeks to try and get some decent mileage in. #YOLO


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> After surgery, if all goes well I should be able to start running in mid-October. So, that's 12 weeks to try and get some decent mileage in. #YOLO


It could be worse! We believe in you Keels!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> It could be worse! We believe in you Keels!



Probs gonna buy me some wheelie sneaks just as a backup plan.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> Probs gonna buy me some wheelie sneaks just as a backup plan.



Just make sure you get light up ones. Wheelie sneakers that dont light up just suck.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Probs gonna buy me some wheelie sneaks just as a backup plan.


Whatever works!


----------



## apdebord

I don’t feel like my marathon training is truly going to begin until early November, when I do my first ever run over 13.1 miles. The 14 mile day conincides with the Richmond half, so I’ll either finish the .9 somewhere, or just be content that racing 13.1 is just as hard as training 14 miles. I’m using the training plan from the Shamrock Marathon, just backdating and adjusting days to fit my schedule.

I run/walk for anything over a 5K. I’m a little out of shape, so I dropped to doing 2/1 intervals but I will be building back to 3/1.


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  Another @DopeyBadger Plan user here. I’m still on my summer speed work training plan that ends at the beginning of September. Not sure what my Dopey plan will look like, but it will be all continuous running. I really like the challenge of speed work so I hope to have that worked in.  Not sure on the mileage I’ll max out on for my long runs yet. I’ll find out when I get my plan


----------



## bovie

One of my minor goals for this training cycle is to post more on the boards!  I feel like I learn so much from reading here.  My plan for this race is to do whatever @DopeyBadger says haha. I'm doing a late October half to get an idea of where I stand.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> It’s a very busy fall season for me, so I’ll get the easy piece out of the way. I prefer only running, but will use run/walk if I’m injured or sick to keep moving and get through. At some point I’ll probably switch to run/walk permanently to allow me to extend my running life, but I’m not there yet.
> 
> Marathon Weekend is a secondary event for me this year, so in terms of strategy, it’s mostly going to be peak and maintain. Right now I’m a little over halfway through an @DopeyBadger which maxes out at 16 miles getting ready for the Chicago Marathon which is my goal race. The plan is kicking my butt with the heat and humidity right now.
> 
> After Chicago I am planning to do the Tuna Run, a 200 mile relay, of which I’ll probably end up running 15-20 miles across 3-4 legs at the end of October. From there, it’s on to the Seashore Nature Trail 50k, my first ultra, in mid-December. After that, Marathon Weekend will be next. I’m also considering finding a half to run in November sometime. I wanted to run my 20th half this year and I’m running out of time on that. It wouldn’t be the worst thing to let the Goofy half be #20, though. The only race in this set that I’m worried about a time goal is Chicago, so hopefully I can just bridge my Chicago fitness sand take it easy to avoid injury. Fingers crossed!



Another member of the Badger Blasers here.  I'm in the same boat as @camaker with less than two months until Chicago and running basically all the time.  So once I complete that I'll only have the hot chocolate 15k for fun and then WDW weekend for fun.  

My race strategy for the disney race will be to use the "fun stops" as turbo boosts of happiness and endorphins.  And to not care about how long the total thing takes but be happy about my pace while not in a line for something.  Seemed to work for all my other dis races.
Chicago is more of a "just keep swimming" philosophy. Aka a goal race.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm currently using a @DopeyBadger plan for my upcoming San Francisco Giant Half Marathon.  While that race is about a month out, I also essentially consider it just part of Dopey training.  I may not have even registered for it at all if I wasn't running Dopey.  I'm still working on wrapping my head around a long run for a marathon capping off around 3 hours, which is my usual long run for a half, but I think I'm beginning to understand how it will work.  I ran 3 miles on Friday and 4 yesterday and the end of that run felt a bit tougher than my usual 4 mile runs so I'm hopeful that's the cumulative fatigue beginning to show.  

The thought of so many 20+ mile runs scared me out of thinking about a marathon.  I always felt kind of burned out near the end of a training plan for a half.  At the same time, a long run for a full capping out around 3 hours (12-13 miles for me at current fitness) also terrifies me.  But I realized that testing this strategy on a half marathon is a way to try out the plan and see if it works for me.  

Now, having laid out my fears and concerns, I can genuinely say that I find myself looking forward to my runs more than I used to.  So the new plan is reenergizing me.


----------



## lhermiston

I probably should’ve warned @DopeyBadger that he was going to get tagged dozens of times with this SAFD question...

Anyway, I am also #BadgerTrained ... just don’t tell my colleagues at the University of Iowa.


----------



## huskies90

lhermiston said:


> What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


I will be starting a rough plan in September. This will be my own modified plan based on info I’ve read and a hybrid of many plans I’ve seen online and what I’ve read in this forum - mostly what I’ve gleaned from all of @DopeyBadger ’s posts. I have sorta done a dry run on the plan this summer as I have been building miles, mixing different distances and tempos during the week with a long run on the weekend where I’ve increased the distance by 1 mile every other week. I did 17 miles today and I will top out on 18 in two weeks. Then I will take some time off from training and building miles and I will start over in mid September - bringing my mileage way down and slowly rebuilding.

I am doing Goofy and this will be my first marathon. My goal is simply to finish and have fun. Based on how far I’ve come this summer I am pretty positive I can achieve my goal. The only mental challenge I’m dealing with in my head is “how much energy is the half marathon going to drain from me the day before?” I am planning to run it with my wife who is not a runner and will most likely walk a good chunk of it. But it is still 13.1 miles the day before I’m doing my first marathon and that is kinda making me nervous.


----------



## TCB in FLA

I’ve transitioned to run-walk in the past year or so, been working with Chris Twiggs as part of the personalized Galloway training. I usually have three run days a week (2 short, 1 long), 3 cross training days (usually OTF). Looking ahead, my plan tops off at 26 miles, although I will probably do 25.


----------



## Olallamom

I am doing the Dopey so I started building up mileage 6 weeks ago. This isn’t my first big challenge run training.  I am using input from a few plans to create my own custom plan.


----------



## KimM530

I am running Dopey and have been using the Galloway training schedule. It worked for me when I trained for the Princess Half last year so I am trusting it again. I usually run continuously with occasional walk breaks to hydrate/re-fuel but the heat and humidity in Connecticut this summer has really been hurting my stamina. Anyone else looking forward to the fall weather as much as I am?? Dopey will be my first marathon and I am also worried about being able to take it easy enough during the 5K-half to not be completely sore and miserable for the full. I am running the full with my husband (his first marathon as well) and I want to be able to put good effort into that race. Any advice from Dopey veterans on how to run the half marathon to conserve your energy and legs for the full? I am trying to get in the mindset of taking the half really slow and that it is only important to finish but it isn't easy to throw pace expectations aside completely. I was thinking of using a run/walk strategy for the half...any good apps that are good to use to signal the intervals to you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FFigawi

KimM530 said:


> I am running the full with my husband (his first marathon as well) and I want to be able to put good effort into that race. Any advice from Dopey veterans on how to run the half marathon to conserve your energy and legs for the full? I am trying to get in the mindset of taking the half really slow and that it is only important to finish but it isn't easy to throw pace expectations aside completely. I was thinking of using a run/walk strategy for the half...any good apps that are good to use to signal the intervals to you? Thanks in advance!



You don't want to take the half really slow unless you've trained really slow during some of your long runs. Backing off your normal pace by more than a minute or two can cause problems with your gait and your stride, making you uncomfortable and potentially causing injury. I recommend taking the half at your normal long run pace, which shouldn't be too taxing on you.


----------



## KimM530

FFigawi said:


> You don't want to take the half really slow unless you've trained really slow during some of your long runs. Backing off your normal pace by more than a minute or two can cause problems with your gait and your stride, making you uncomfortable and potentially causing injury. I recommend taking the half at your normal long run pace, which shouldn't be too taxing on you.



That is good to know, thanks! My usual pace for a half is about 10:30-11 minutes per mile and I was thinking of slowing down to 13 minutes per mile for race day using walk intervals, but maybe I will just plan on running a 12 minute pace and training at that pace during my mock Dopey training weekends. Right now the marathon distance seems so out of reach, but so did a half marathon when I first started running so I am committing to the training schedule and know I'll get there!


----------



## William Santiago

Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?


----------



## Simba's Girl

William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?



I'm answering this as a female but the brand I'm going to recommend makes mens socks as well. Balega, hands down are my favorite socks to run in. I've learned over the past year that I can't just wear any-old socks and my feet are much happier in running-specific socks. This prevents blisters and my feet feel dry and fresh. This pretty much means no cotton. If it makes you feel better changing your socks then I say do it because anything that gets you through your long run is a benefit.


----------



## William Santiago

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm answering this as a female but the brand I'm going to recommend makes mens socks as well. Balega, hands down are my favorite socks to run in. I've learned over the past year that I can't just wear any-old socks and my feet are much happier in running-specific socks. This prevents blisters and my feet feel dry and fresh. This pretty much means no cotton. If it makes you feel better changing your socks then I say do it because anything that gets you through your long run is a benefit.



Thanks for the response! Yep, I'm currently just realizing that regular socks may not be the best for running the dopey challenge. Thank you for the brand recommendation!! I just checked them out and there's so many models lol, good thing I saw them on Amazon too, so shipping will be very quick. Good point about the cotton... All of my socks currently are cotton lol.
I agree, if I absolutely have to take another pair to change out after 2 hours to mentally stay in the game, I can do it, but if any of these socks work better, it will definitely help! I'll buy a couple pairs and report back.


----------



## rteetz

William Santiago said:


> Thanks for the response! Yep, I'm currently just realizing that regular socks may not be the best for running the dopey challenge. Thank you for the brand recommendation!! I just checked them out and there's so many models lol, good thing I saw them on Amazon too, so shipping will be very quick. Good point about the cotton... All of my socks currently are cotton lol.
> I agree, if I absolutely have to take another pair to change out after 2 hours to mentally stay in the game, I can do it, but if any of these socks work better, it will definitely help! I'll buy a couple pairs and report back.


I use under armor running socks. They are thinner and have some grips. I’ve never had an issue with them yet.


----------



## camaker

William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?



Check out Balega Hidden Comfort.  They're all I run in any more.  You'll get plenty of devotees of other socks posting, too, from Feetures to Injinji.  Everybody's different, so the best thing to do is to buy a pair of each from several good brands and try them out to see which work better for you. For example, I don't like wearing the socks with padding in the heel and forefoot, but thin material through the midfoot.  They make my PF feel funny.  But a lot of people swear by them.


----------



## apdebord

William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?



My husband swears by injinji; he sweats a lot, but can wear the same pair for hours, even on the trails. They are toe socks, so that might be weird, but he said they also prevent blisters on his toes.


----------



## TheHamm

bevcgg said:


> That being said thanks to @DopeyBadger  awesome POT calculations (thank you!) I feel an irrational need to try to bump up a corral to gain what- 5-8 more minutes?? So I signed up for a half next month!


I'm with you on the irrational need to try to bump up a corral.  
Why?



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



Really, I just need to get through the first week or so of kindergarten before I have the energy to put into any sort of solid plan.  So for now my plan is to keep up with mileage, add a few more miles, and not avoid those hills.   

The weekend will be my first half, and I currently have little strategy and no plan for time/distance of training.  My realistic conclusion that life will prevent me from following a training plan 100% and my need to do everything on a spreadsheet 100% is working against me on this.  That said, I have some loose ideas.  My goal is to have fun and finish.  Already having a POT worth a corral before the cut off puts me in a reasonable position to chill out about being swept.  I will continue to tell myself this for the next 5 month and probably afterward.  My goal is to run continuously, but I am terrible about slowing down when I should, and find myself walking, particularly after hills that did not seem so bad until I was on top of them and my heart rate is far too high.  If I find flat space, I still need to take a walk break before the 5k mark so I probably still could use to slow down.  I see the logic in not running the full race distance beforehand, and I do not think this will be a mental block for me, so if I make it to 10 miles before the race, I think I will be fine.  I did print out a calendar and block out when I know I will be traveling and try to pencil in when I could perhaps have time to run the 10, which is a start but probably insufficient.
Blerg.


----------



## huskies90

William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?


I've tried a few of the higher end brands that have been recommended here but my favorite are still the Target brand - C9 running socks. For me, they are the most comfortable and do the best job wicking moisture.


----------



## Princess KP

TCB in FLA said:


> I usually have three run days a week (2 short, 1 long), 3 cross training days (usually OTF).


Glad I'm not the only one that runs 3 days a week with 3 - 4 cross training days. I feel like such a slacker here...


----------



## ZellyB

Currently training for the Chicago marathon with a Dopeybadger plan.  It's going great so far.  We are running 5 days per week.  Mostly run walk, but one run per week is a continuous run.  I'm having some elective surgery after Chicago that will keep me from running for a few weeks, so then we'll try to just build back up in the short time before Disney marathon weekend.  Luckily, I don't run the marathon weekend for speed at all and we take our time, so I'm not too concerned about getting geared back up and ready by January.


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess KP said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that runs 3 days a week with 3 - 4 cross training days. I feel like such a slacker here...



I did 3 runs + 1-2 cross training days for several years. Now I'm at 3-4 runs (depending on the week) and 2 cross training days ... I also feel like a slacker. We need to do something about those "run 6 days a week" people. They're making us look bad


----------



## PrincessV

lahobbs4 said:


> Do you wear compression socks under your running pants if it's cold? For some reason that question wouldn't leave my head at 5:00 am today and now I NEED to know the answer!


So, I don't normally wear compression socks or sleeves while running, only _after_ running for recovery. But the 2017 full was colder than I expected, and I only brought capri-length tights, so I wore compression sleeves under them to have full coverage down to my ankles. The compression sleeves in question were old and pretty stretched out, so not very squeezy. And the capris in question don't have a tight band at the bottom. So no extra pressure anywhere in my calf area and it worked out just fine. (This year, I brought full-length tights, and I'll continue to bring them every year, just in case, lol!)



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?


My training strategy is a slow build-up, two-week cycle with long runs and cut-backs every other week, starting from my summer base mileage. I don't have a specific start date, but if I go with the first long run more than my 10-mile base, I guess it's 19 weeks, 20 if I include race day in the count. Run/walk all the way for me. Topping out somewhere between 20-22 (I'd be fine with 20, but every year so far, the hot FL weather finally broke for my final long run, and it felt sooooooo good, I went up to 21.5-22 - but if the weather fails to cooperate this time, I have no problem calling it anywhere from 18-20.)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Socks - I have used so many types over the years. As long as I am not just running in regular cotton socks, I am fine. Any wicking socks work for me. I wear socks a little thicker when running on streets. If I am running a trail marathon, I will often take a spare pair of socks and change somewhere along the run. Takes about 2 minutes, but well worth it. I have also done the same thing during a long run in the pouring rain.


----------



## pluto377

I'm running Dopey so I've started training already.  I'm using the Galloway plan with some modifications.  I'm doing a half the first weekend of October for PoT so I'm building up a little faster and I'm not going more than 20.  I'm using run/walk.  Right now depending on the day my intervals are anywhere from :30/:30 to 2:00/:30.  I'm definitely looking forward to cooler weather so I can really see where I'm at.  In this heat I feel like I can barely move.


----------



## PrincessV

KimM530 said:


> Any advice from Dopey veterans on how to run the half marathon to conserve your energy and legs for the full?


I'll ditto @FFigawi :


FFigawi said:


> You don't want to take the half really slow unless you've trained really slow during some of your long runs. Backing off your normal pace by more than a minute or two can cause problems with your gait and your stride, making you uncomfortable and potentially causing injury.


This year's Dopey, I ran the half with a friend who, due to injury, had to walk a lot more of the course than I would normally walk (I run-walk). Too much uninterrupted walking makes a mess of my hips, so what I wound up doing was sticking to a run-walk pace that was physically comfortable for me, then I'd pull over at a character line, or even just the side of the road, to wait a minute or two for my friend, then we'd hang together until I needed to run again, and so on. My final time was almost 4 hours - and we got a ton of fun pics! - but I felt great and had no residual soreness or energy depletion.



William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks?


I'm female, but I'm a hardcore fan of SmartWool socks - and they make them for men. I live and train in FL, and even in torrential rain with ankle-deep puddles, SmartWool socks do not hold water. They're amazing in both hot weather and cold!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> You don't want to take the half really slow unless you've trained really slow during some of your long runs. Backing off your normal pace by more than a minute or two can cause problems with your gait and your stride, making you uncomfortable and potentially causing injury. I recommend taking the half at your normal long run pace, which shouldn't be too taxing on you.



That is sound advise.  Even official race pacers train at the slower pace even though they almost all race much faster.  
Run it at your long run pace when you are moving and make some character stops - and especially watch out for those first few miles!!!


----------



## steph0808

Injinji toe socks for the win!!

They prevent blisters, feel good even when wet, etc. etc. etc. 

I won't run in anything else (I used to run in Smartwool toe socks, but I prefer the feel on Injinji now).


----------



## TCB in FLA

KimM530 said:


> That is good to know, thanks! My usual pace for a half is about 10:30-11 minutes per mile and I was thinking of slowing down to 13 minutes per mile for race day using walk intervals, but maybe I will just plan on running a 12 minute pace and training at that pace during my mock Dopey training weekends. Right now the marathon distance seems so out of reach, but so did a half marathon when I first started running so I am committing to the training schedule and know I'll get there!


For this year’s Goofy, I started with a pace group that ran around my pace of my long runs for the half (my paces are similar to yours). I knew it would keep my nerves under control plus not overtax my legs. I stayed with them until MK, stopped for a potty break and castle picture, then just did my own intervals for the rest of the race, stopping for a couple of other pictures. At the end of the race, I felt good, finished smiling and had no problem the next day with the full. 

I really think the key is training the way you plan to race. For example, on your back-to-back training sessions, take that shorter distance slower than you could go so you can save energy for the next day’s LR. Or try out run-walk in advance. After all, nothing new on race day!


----------



## emilyindisney

KimM530 said:


> I am running Dopey and have been using the Galloway training schedule. It worked for me when I trained for the Princess Half last year so I am trusting it again. I usually run continuously with occasional walk breaks to hydrate/re-fuel but the heat and humidity in Connecticut this summer has really been hurting my stamina. Anyone else looking forward to the fall weather as much as I am?? Dopey will be my first marathon and I am also worried about being able to take it easy enough during the 5K-half to not be completely sore and miserable for the full. I am running the full with my husband (his first marathon as well) and I want to be able to put good effort into that race. Any advice from Dopey veterans on how to run the half marathon to conserve your energy and legs for the full? I am trying to get in the mindset of taking the half really slow and that it is only important to finish but it isn't easy to throw pace expectations aside completely. I was thinking of using a run/walk strategy for the half...any good apps that are good to use to signal the intervals to you? Thanks in advance!



Also from CT and a little embarrassed to admit that the heat/humidity has scared me into the gym and on the treadmill. I’m using an incline when I do so hopefully miles are miles and I won’t pay for this later. I suppose our humidity doesn’t hold a candle to Florida! 



Princess KP said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that runs 3 days a week with 3 - 4 cross training days. I feel like such a slacker here...



Same!


----------



## Chaitali

SarahDisney said:


> IIRC, my long run will top out at 3 hours, which should be 14-15 miles, but I do plan to do some walking and/or cross training on long run days to "make up" for the missed running time. The short long run definitely weirds me out a little, but I trust that if I continue to stay active after my longer runs, I can make it to the finish line on race day.





TeeterTots said:


> Ill be running just the marathon and following a @DopeyBadger plan. If this years plan follows last, it’ll be 15 weeks of continuous running maxing out at a 13 miles! I had great success at this years marathon and can’t wait to see how next years will go. Can’t thank Billy enough!



I'm using a @DopeyBadger  plan for the first time and have to say I'm nervous about the "short" long runs too.  But I used a more traditional plan last year and it didn't really work for me either so I think it's good to try something different.  I think my long run will top out around 13 miles as well so glad to hear that worked for you, @TeeterTots .  I run/walk and I'm not sure how many weeks training it will be.  I'm already training for an October half and will just transition to the marathon training from there.


----------



## Bree

bevcgg said:


> I feel an irrational need to try to bump up a corral to gain what- 5-8 more minutes?? So I signed up for a half next month!



I feel that need too.  I have a half marathon on October 6th. I need <2:07 to bump up into C corral.



William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?



I live in FL and my rule is no cotton. That's my advice


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> I live in FL and my rule is no cotton. That's my advice



i strongly recommend a percale sheets exception to that rule.


----------



## Bree

kleph said:


> i strongly recommend a percale sheets exception to that rule.



Hahaha!  My MIL only buys percale sheets.  I bring my own pillows and sleep between blankets.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in just over 21 weeks, which means most of us will start official training in the next month (if you haven't started already!). With that in mind, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a paraphrased guest question from @CDKG - What is your training strategy? How many weeks? Run/walk or only running? How many miles are you topping out at for your long run?



Currently working on building a base to be ready to train for a marathon while having two 10 mile races for POT. The first is a night trail run so it probably wont go over well and I am still struggling on pace. Before the marathon plan starts I will hit 36 mpw as a max. I then take a week off for a trip to WDW and start up official marathon training on September 17. My second 10 mile race is October 7 and I will run that one and leave nothing in the tank. Plan calls for 15 on that day, but I think I will run a mile or two to warm up and maybe something after. Ill see how I'm feeling post race. I'm using a modified version of the 18/55 plan from Advanced Marathoning by Pfitz. Modified it to 17 weeks and some weeks reduced mileage to hopefully prevent injury. My plan at it sits todays calls out for a max of 55 miles in a week and I plan to hit 20 miles 3 times and maybe get 21 in for one of those. I will admit that my plan from where I am starting out at, is a bit aggresive and I risk a somewhat higher chance of injury than I would if I would have prepared properly over the last 6 months. 



William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?



Not that I think the type of sock is really going to make a difference for this situation but I run with Balega and love them. On my long runs my socks are soaked and can be wrung out. I do not have that problem when it gets cooler outside but mid 70's and high RH% and my feet look like i just ran in a pool for a few hours. I have brought extra socks with me in the past and changed them mid run if my feet are getting beat up.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Run with me and you’ll be fine! I always track the balloon ladies too so I know where they are. I definitely understand being hesitant on doing rides but this is the only race it’s possible so if you want to do it do it.



@rteetz, how do you track the balloon ladies?


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> @rteetz, how do you track the balloon ladies?


Usually their bib numbers and names get out on Facebook and such and then you can enter them into the tracker.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am currently finishing up a HM plan that ends in mid-September with a race that will get me a new PoT and hopefully bumped up a few Corrals. After that I will start my @DopeyBadger plan #4 to get me ready for Dopey. Things I am already terrified for: new paces, more mileage, longer distances... At least the weather will be nicer once I start this training plan.


----------



## Livelovedance

rteetz said:


> Usually their bib numbers and names get out on Facebook and such and then you can enter them into the tracker.



How often does the tracker update during a half marathon?


----------



## PCFriar80

Livelovedance said:


> How often does the tracker update during a half marathon?


Notifications are sent for when you cross the starting mat, 5K split, 10K split, 15K split and finish.


----------



## UNCBear24

CDKG said:


> I will be training for the WDW marathon using Hal Higdin's Intermediate 1 plan. It is a 18 week plan capping out with two 20 mile runs in December. I am just finishing his comparable half marathon plan for my second half marathon this summer. While adding that midweek semi-long run took some adjustment, it has been working well for me.
> 
> Currently, I am somewhere in between a run/walk and continuous runner. During training I walk the first minute of every mile (during races I take a one minute walk break at each mile marker). My race pace is usually between 10:30-11 min/mile. Making the leap from half marathons to a full marathon, I want to set myself up for success. One way to do this is to increase walk breaks. So, I think I am going to try 5 min/30 sec intervals as my miles begin to exceed 13.1. That way I can take walk breaks twice as frequently without sacrificing pace. Has anyone else tried a similar strategy when making this leap?


I run/walk anything at 14 miles or over.  I'm hoping to break 4:20, so will probably incorporate a 4 minute/ 1 minute interval during the marathon.  During training it will be more like a 3/2 interval.  I like how the walk breaks keep my legs fresher for that last 10k. For the 10k race, I'll go as hard as I feel comfortable with in order get in the 48-49 minute range.


----------



## cavepig

Injinji toe socks here too. They can get sweaty & I don't notice, no blisters, no nothin'.


----------



## Kerry1957

CDKG said:


> So, I think I am going to try 5 min/30 sec intervals as my miles begin to exceed 13.1. That way I can take walk breaks twice as frequently without sacrificing pace. Has anyone else tried a similar strategy when making this leap?



I transitioned from 60 second to 30 second walk breaks this year while training for a HM with a @DopeyBadger plan. Galloway also recently changed his recommendations when he found that a 30 second walk is the most efficient walk duration. When I first went from 60 to 30 it seemed that I had "just" started walking when 30 seconds were up, but now it seems normal.


----------



## a-mad

Great question on training.  My bro-in-law and I have been training for the Dopey similarly to the last two marathons we've ran.  We typically do 2-3 runs during the week around 5-6 miles each time, then do a longer run on Saturdays.  We've ran 18 miles the last two Saturdays and we will slowly increase throughout the fall but probably not go over 21-22 miles for our long run.  We've been focusing our running on time more than distance so we can get more hours of running in, while keeping our pace quite slow to avoid injury or over-exertion.

It's been awesome getting everyone's input on training, socks, etc.  The Dopey is going to be a completely different animal than anything I've ever done, so all the advice has been great!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Don't have much to add on the training front. Most days I'll run, some days I'll cross-train, a few days I'll be lazy and do nothing. I've proven over 7 years that I can't come close to following anything resembling a plan.

Socks:

I wear Balega Enduro V-Tech Quarter socks exclusively for runs now. I've bought pairs for everyday wear as well. I never thought I'd wear quarters, but something about these socks just clicks for me. Balega makes some nice no-shows as well and I have a couple pairs of those, but they've been relegated to golf and everyday wear. I've tried a bunch of brands and didn't really dislike any of them, but I'll probably stick to Balega until/unless they drastically change this sock/the future updates of this sock.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> Great question on training.  My bro-in-law and I have been training for the Dopey similarly to the last two marathons we've ran.  We typically do 2-3 runs during the week around 5-6 miles each time, then do a longer run on Saturdays.  We've ran 18 miles the last two Saturdays and we will slowly increase throughout the fall but probably not go over 21-22 miles for our long run.  We've been focusing our running on time more than distance so we can get more hours of running in, while keeping our pace quite slow to avoid injury or over-exertion.
> 
> It's been awesome getting everyone's input on training, socks, etc.  The Dopey is going to be a completely different animal than anything I've ever done, so all the advice has been great!


I had heard about compression socks for years, but never seriously looked into them.  However last year when I noticed that the 6 day a week running I undertook in order to run Avengers in a short training period that my calf soreness lingered into the next day.  I tested a pair of CEP compression socks and immediately noticed a difference.  They helped reduce soreness in recovery.  I have since bought 2 more pair since I use them for recovery the day of a long run.


----------



## William Santiago

Good morning all,

Still new to the site and races overall (done a few halves before, but none through runDisney). Does anyone from this group ever get together before or after the race to chat/motivate each other/ celebrate together?

I love the vibe from this group, and seeing as many here do more than one race or challenge (my goal is to do all of the races in 2019 including Paris), I was thinking it would be a good idea to meet up the day before a run or something to hang out. If something like this already exists and is in a different thread, just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## braycon

rteetz said:


> I’m am using Higdon again since that worked well for me. Some run/walk. I’ll top off at 20.


I'll use Higdon's Intermediate II plan.  I have three 20-milers in Higdon's plan.  This has been successful for me in the past.  It's reasonable mileage during the week with the long stuff on the weekends.  I've also used Hanson's plan, which earned me a PR, but I'm not in nearly that kind of shape right now and the weekday demands are greater.  The key to any of these plans is to follow them.  Follow them come rain or shine or snow or sleet or...and they'll work.  Trust them.  Of course, listen to your body and stay healthy, but do your runs and you'll be awesome on race day.  To me, training always goes by surprisingly quickly.  You rarely seem prepared enough, but if you follow a good plan, you'll be ready.


----------



## PCFriar80

William Santiago said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Still new to the site and races overall (done a few halves before, but none through runDisney). Does anyone from this group ever get together before or after the race to chat/motivate each other/ celebrate together?
> 
> I love the vibe from this group, and seeing as many here do more than one race or challenge (my goal is to do all of the races in 2019 including Paris), I was thinking it would be a good idea to meet up the day before a run or something to hang out. If something like this already exists and is in a different thread, just let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Short answer: Yes.
Comprehensive answer:  Check out this thread on the RunDisney forum:
Official Upcoming RunDisney DISMeets Thread: 7/14 *Marathon Weekend Minor Updates*


----------



## LSUlakes

For those wishing for cold or cooler weather this winter in the south, here is what the Farmers Almanac has to say, "Break out the space heaters, umbrellas, and warm socks, because the Southeast will see below normal winter temperatures with an unseasonable chill reaching as far south as the Gulf Coast, with above-average precipitation." It also goes on to say, "And for parts of the western Great Lakes, eastern Great Plains, and points south, including Arklatexoma (where Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas, and Oklahoma abut), be prepared for wide swings in the weather pendulum, from very warm to very cold, and periods of tranquil conditions mixed with occasional spells of tempestuous weather." The second part kinda covers any options though... Lets hope for cold/cool temps for marathon weekend!!! It's never to early to start stressing about the weather lol.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> For those wishing for cold or cooler weather this winter in the south, here is what the Farmers Almanac has to say, "Break out the space heaters, umbrellas, and warm socks, because the Southeast will see below normal winter temperatures with an unseasonable chill reaching as far south as the Gulf Coast, with above-average precipitation." It also goes on to say, "And for parts of the western Great Lakes, eastern Great Plains, and points south, including Arklatexoma (where Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas, and Oklahoma abut), be prepared for wide swings in the weather pendulum, from very warm to very cold, and periods of tranquil conditions mixed with occasional spells of tempestuous weather." The second part kinda covers any options though... Lets hope for cold/cool temps for marathon weekend!!! It's never to early to start stressing about the weather lol.



Just please be at least a little warmer in Orlando this year for marathon weekend.  I like the cooler temps for the actual run, but those COLD mornings in the corrals were pretty miserable.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Just please be at least a little warmer in Orlando this year for marathon weekend.  I like the cooler temps for the actual run, but those COLD mornings in the corrals were pretty miserable.


Agreed!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> For those wishing for cold or cooler weather this winter in the south, here is what the Farmers Almanac has to say, "Break out the space heaters, umbrellas, and warm socks, because the Southeast will see below normal winter temperatures with an unseasonable chill reaching as far south as the Gulf Coast, with above-average precipitation." It also goes on to say, "And for parts of the western Great Lakes, eastern Great Plains, and points south, including Arklatexoma (where Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas, and Oklahoma abut), be prepared for wide swings in the weather pendulum, from very warm to very cold, and periods of tranquil conditions mixed with occasional spells of tempestuous weather." The second part kinda covers any options though... Lets hope for cold/cool temps for marathon weekend!!! It's never to early to start stressing about the weather lol.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooo. I hate the cold. I need to move further South.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUlakes said:


> For those wishing for cold or cooler weather this winter in the south, here is what the Farmers Almanac has to say, "Break out the space heaters, umbrellas, and warm socks, because the Southeast will see below normal winter temperatures with an unseasonable chill reaching as far south as the Gulf Coast, with above-average precipitation." It also goes on to say, "And for parts of the western Great Lakes, eastern Great Plains, and points south, including Arklatexoma (where Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas, and Oklahoma abut), be prepared for wide swings in the weather pendulum, from very warm to very cold, and periods of tranquil conditions mixed with occasional spells of tempestuous weather." The second part kinda covers any options though... Lets hope for cold/cool temps for marathon weekend!!! It's never to early to start stressing about the weather lol.



Cold is fine...cold and wet, no thank you. I'll take the cold of last year over cold and wet 100%


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> For those wishing for cold or cooler weather this winter in the south, here is what the Farmers Almanac has to say, "Break out the space heaters, umbrellas, and warm socks, because the Southeast will see below normal winter temperatures with an unseasonable chill reaching as far south as the Gulf Coast, with above-average precipitation."


1. I never know what they really mean by "as far south as the Gulf Coast." I mean, I live on the Gulf Coast, but halfway down FL - does that include me, or do they only mean that top part of the Gulf?!
2. "Above-average precipitation" makes me sad. 
3. I still think it's going to be a warm marathon.


----------



## Bree

I’ll take cold and will hide in my car until the last minute, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not rain.  I don’t like running in rain no matter what the temperatures are.


----------



## UNCBear24

William Santiago said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for men's socks? Right at about the 2 hour mark my socks become sponges and I can't imagine doing another 2 hours with the same squishy pair on. Currently Using either Hanes or Under Armour name brand. Does anyone ever run with an extra pair to change out or is that a pretty weird thing to do?


Have you tried Fitsok?  I use them and haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## QuasiMatteo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I had heard about compression socks for years, but never seriously looked into them.  However last year when I noticed that the 6 day a week running I undertook in order to run Avengers in a short training period that my calf soreness lingered into the next day.  I tested a pair of CEP compression socks and immediately noticed a difference.  They helped reduce soreness in recovery.  I have since bought 2 more pair since I use them for recovery the day of a long run.


I have been running in the CEP’s (both socks and sleeves) for about 7 years. I really like them, especially on longer runs. They are great for post run recovery if you can stand the heat on those hot days.


----------



## croach

braycon said:


> I'll use Higdon's Intermediate II plan.  I have three 20-milers in Higdon's plan.  This has been successful for me in the past.  It's reasonable mileage during the week with the long stuff on the weekends.  I've also used Hanson's plan, which earned me a PR, but I'm not in nearly that kind of shape right now and the weekday demands are greater.  The key to any of these plans is to follow them.  Follow them come rain or shine or snow or sleet or...and they'll work.  Trust them.  Of course, listen to your body and stay healthy, but do your runs and you'll be awesome on race day.  To me, training always goes by surprisingly quickly.  You rarely seem prepared enough, but if you follow a good plan, you'll be ready.



I used Higdon’s plans several times when I started running. They’re great for beginners and veterans working their way into different distances. Coaches are great but too many think they need them when they start running. Higdon plans will do the trick and they are FREE!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

PrincessV said:


> 1. I never know what they really mean by "as far south as the Gulf Coast." I mean, I live on the Gulf Coast, but halfway down FL - does that include me?


Pretty sure that south Florida is treated as another country where weather is concerned - like the Caribbean.


----------



## SarahDisney

I don't care what the weather is, I just want the forecast to stay the same starting at least 10-14 days before the race. I don't care if I have to wear a lot of layers or one layer, I just want to know what the story is far enough in advance to not have to pack everything I own just in case.
I know, I'm asking for too much. This is Florida.


----------



## a-mad

Does anyone know if any of the races for WDW Marathon Weekend have filled up outside of the 5-K and 10-K?  Is Dopey typically the next one to reach capacity?


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Does anyone know if any of the races for WDW Marathon Weekend have filled up outside of the 5-K and 10-K?  Is Dopey typically the next one to reach capacity?


Everything other than the two smaller races is available. Dopey typically yes does sell out but it may be a while yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> I don't care what the weather is, I just want the forecast to stay the same starting at least 10-14 days before the race. I don't care if I have to wear a lot of layers or one layer, I just want to know what the story is far enough in advance to not have to pack everything I own just in case.
> I know, I'm asking for too much. This is Florida.



At least you know.  

I can't promise I know what the weather is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## LSUlakes

Regarding the weather I seem to favor conditions that seem to be unpopular. In a ideal world I would like something around 30-35 to start the race, a light north wind and clouds. I also hope the temps dont exceed 50 by the end of the race. Anything over 65 for a long race and it's not going to be a good day for me. I'll take a cold rainy day over 60 and sunny. Above 80 for a marathon and I will strongly consider not running it at all. I run better when its cold. I was angry at the 2016 WDW marathon with the high RH% and 68-70 start temp at 5:30AM. The very next day I think it was 50 ish or something. So close!!!


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> At least you know.
> 
> I can't promise I know what the weather is going to be tomorrow.



Hahaha!  I can’t tell you what it will be an hour from now.  Yesterday it was not raining in my front yard, but raining in the backyard with a huge swath of blue sky showing.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> Pretty sure that south Florida is treated as another country where weather is concerned - like the Caribbean.


Ah, but it gets even weirder when you consider that FL itself has different weather zones! Mine, West-Central FL, is just far enough north that we have different weather than South Florida, but is also far enough south to be different than North Florida, and also is affected by the Gulf and Tampa Bay enough to be different even than the Land of Mouse! It's enough to make one's head spin.



SarahDisney said:


> I don't care what the weather is, I just want the forecast to stay the same starting at least 10-14 days before the race. I don't care if I have to wear a lot of layers or one layer, I just want to know what the story is far enough in advance to not have to pack everything I own just in case.
> I know, I'm asking for too much. This is Florida.


 Listen, I'd be happy to have one consistent forecast for the length of a single training run down here!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Regarding the weather I seem to favor conditions that seem to be unpopular. In a ideal world I would like something around 30-35 to start the race, a light north wind and clouds. I also hope the temps dont exceed 50 by the end of the race. Anything over 65 for a long race and it's not going to be a good day for me. I'll take a cold rainy day over 60 and sunny. Above 80 for a marathon and I will strongly consider not running it at all. I run better when its cold. I was angry at the 2016 WDW marathon with the high RH% and 68-70 start temp at 5:30AM. The very next day I think it was 50 ish or something. So close!!!


I think people just don't want a repeat of 2018 where is was so cold. Coming from WI I was wearing gloves every day for the races. I was prepared enough but I would much prefer little bit warmer.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Regarding the weather I seem to favor conditions that seem to be unpopular. In a ideal world I would like something around 30-35 to start the race, a light north wind and clouds. I also hope the temps dont exceed 50 by the end of the race. Anything over 65 for a long race and it's not going to be a good day for me. I'll take a cold rainy day over 60 and sunny. Above 80 for a marathon and I will strongly consider not running it at all. I run better when its cold. I was angry at the 2016 WDW marathon with the high RH% and 68-70 start temp at 5:30AM. The very next day I think it was 50 ish or something. So close!!!



NO! I did not know this was possible in January in Orlando.  It was 70 °F and 98% RH for my run today and I was thinking back to 60 °F and a downpour and concluded that was better.  However, I fear the <40 °F rain.  In general I fear rain almost as much as ice as both result in people slipping around and falling.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Hahaha!  I can’t tell you what it will be an hour from now.  Yesterday it was not raining in my front yard, but raining in the backyard with a huge swath of blue sky showing.



Those always mess with my mind.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Regarding the weather I seem to favor conditions that seem to be unpopular. In a ideal world I would like something around 30-35 to start the race, a light north wind and clouds. I also hope the temps dont exceed 50 by the end of the race. Anything over 65 for a long race and it's not going to be a good day for me. I'll take a cold rainy day over 60 and sunny. Above 80 for a marathon and I will strongly consider not running it at all. I run better when its cold. I was angry at the 2016 WDW marathon with the high RH% and 68-70 start temp at 5:30AM. The very next day I think it was 50 ish or something. So close!!!



Ha!  That's funny!  I've run the 2016, 2017 and 2018 WDW marathons and I would take the conditions from 2016 over the other two 100% of the time.  Now, I think something about 10 degrees colder than 2016 would be ideal, but better the warmer side than the cooler...


----------



## SarahDisney

Bree said:


> Hahaha!  I can’t tell you what it will be an hour from now.  Yesterday it was not raining in my front yard, but raining in the backyard with a huge swath of blue sky showing.



We saw that when we were down at WDW last month. It was raining on us at Epcot, but we looked and saw Tower of Terror amidst the clear skies.
Florida weather is weird.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> Ha!  That's funny!  I've run the 2016, 2017 and 2018 WDW marathons and I would take the conditions from 2016 over the other two 100% of the time.  Now, I think something about 10 degrees colder than 2016 would be ideal, but better the warmer side than the cooler...


Yikes, 2016 was like 100% humidity though.  

As much as I hate cold, I'll take it colder for a marathon as humidity just sucks energy.  I mean, I don't want 10 degrees, but this year besides freezing in the corrals it wasn't bad to me.


----------



## QuasiMatteo

So, I’m new to this board... I’m a first time RunDisney of any kind. Super excited!!  I signed up for the Dopey. It’s been a bucket list item for sure.. I’m kinda unsure about the eating aspect for the whole week.. would love suggestions.... Also do they pass out Mickey Bars at the end of the marathon?? Wishful for sure!!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Yikes, 2016 was like 100% humidity though.
> 
> As much as I hate cold, I'll take it colder for a marathon as humidity just sucks energy.  I mean, I don't want 10 degrees, but this year besides freezing in the corrals it wasn't bad to me.


The marathon was probably the best of the four days. The other races were definitely cold. I didn't want to stick around after the 5K I wanted to get it done and get back to the room instead.


----------



## LSUlakes

cavepig said:


> Yikes, 2016 was like 100% humidity though.
> 
> As much as I hate cold, I'll take it colder for a marathon as humidity just sucks energy.  I mean, I don't want 10 degrees, but this year besides freezing in the corrals it wasn't bad to me.



I was very jealous of the weather conditions for WDW this year. I was wishing I was there to run it since the weather was good for a marathon lol. I feel like 2016 beat me and I want another try at the course in better conditions so I do not fade by mile 16-17.


----------



## rteetz

QuasiMatteo said:


> So, I’m new to this board... I’m a first time RunDisney of any kind. Super excited!!  I signed up for the Dopey. It’s been a bucket list item for sure.. I’m kinda unsure about the eating aspect for the whole week.. would love suggestions.... Also do they pass out Mickey Bars at the end of the marathon?? Wishful for sure!!


No Mickey bars at the end. They give out water, powerade, bananas, and snack boxes which usually have chips, oreos, and applesauce.


----------



## SarahDisney

If we get 2016 weather for the 10K I will be very unhappy. Very very unhappy.


----------



## PrincessV

2016... I skipped the 5K, but was outside in the later morning hours and it was mighty chilly! I actually enjoyed the rainy 10K; wasn't too hot or too cold, and I love jumping in puddles. I didn't run the half, but remember how thick the fog was when I got up around 7am. The marathon was my first full and the weather was darned-near perfect for me - warm and humid! It really was a mix of all weather that year.


----------



## ZellyB

QuasiMatteo said:


> So, I’m new to this board... I’m a first time RunDisney of any kind. Super excited!!  I signed up for the Dopey. It’s been a bucket list item for sure.. I’m kinda unsure about the eating aspect for the whole week.. would love suggestions.... Also do they pass out Mickey Bars at the end of the marathon?? Wishful for sure!!



Welcome to the board.  You won't find a better place to talk about runDisney than this place as far as I'm concerned.  Running talk in general is great here as well and we have an active and supportive community.  Join in on our running thread to get yourself fully acclimated to the board!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/

It's REALLY long by the way, so just jump right in and don't worry about getting caught up.  

We ran Dopey this past January and it was an amazing experience.  You'll love it.  Eating for me during the weekend isn't that much different than any other trip to Disney.  I eat all.the.food and pay outrageous prices for it.    Unless you have particular issues with food and racing, I'm not sure you have to do anything special.  I'm not necessarily an advocate for carb-loading before races, so that never really factors in for me.  The biggest suggestion with Dopey is be sure you are getting enough rest and time off your feet.  It's hard not to want to hit the parks every day and enjoy Disney, but too much time on your feet or late nights watching fireworks will cost you when those 4 early AM wake-ups hit.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

2014 had every possible weather condition. It was freezing for the 5k, perfect for the 10k, 80+ degrees with 100% humidity for the half and 80 degrees with no humidity for the full. 4 days - 4 different sets of running clothes required.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> If we get 2016 weather for the 10K I will be very unhappy. Very very unhappy.


I was just looking through my 2016 photos of the soggy 10k that year.  I was afraid I would slip on the boardwalk with it wet.  



PrincessV said:


> 2016... I skipped the 5K, but was outside in the later morning hours and it was mighty chilly! I actually enjoyed the rainy 10K; wasn't too hot or too cold, and I love jumping in puddles. I didn't run the half, but remember how thick the fog was when I got up around 7am. The marathon was my first full and the weather was darned-near perfect for me - warm and humid! It really was a mix of all weather that year.


Oh man, that fog in the half was thick cause I couldn't even see the ball really at Epcot!


Who has the crystal ball to see into the future for the weather?!?


----------



## SarahDisney

According to a random online magic 8 ball, no rain for the 10K and "most likely" good weather for the marathon. I felt like asking it to define good weather was too much for a magic 8 ball, though.


----------



## Keels

QuasiMatteo said:


> So, I’m new to this board... I’m a first time RunDisney of any kind. Super excited!!  I signed up for the Dopey. It’s been a bucket list item for sure.. I’m kinda unsure about the eating aspect for the whole week.. would love suggestions.... Also do they pass out Mickey Bars at the end of the marathon?? Wishful for sure!!



Wear your MagicBand and you can buy one at the little kiosk outside Electric Umbrella under #BlessedBall and carry it with you across the finish line!

+++++++++++++++++++++

Weather Talk: I loved the weather in 2016 compared to last year and this year.


----------



## John VN

cavepig said:


> ..................*Who has the crystal ball to see into the future for the weather?!?*



2010 repeat, sorry about that.

McFlurry John


----------



## PCFriar80

John VN said:


> 2010 repeat, sorry about that.
> 
> McFlurry John


Why did Paul Simon's "Slip Sliding Away" just pop into my head?  Oh yeah....  the water stations!


----------



## tidefan

braycon said:


> I'll use Higdon's Intermediate II plan.  I have three 20-milers in Higdon's plan.  This has been successful for me in the past.  It's reasonable mileage during the week with the long stuff on the weekends.  I've also used Hanson's plan, which earned me a PR, but I'm not in nearly that kind of shape right now and the weekday demands are greater.  The key to any of these plans is to follow them.  Follow them come rain or shine or snow or sleet or...and they'll work.  Trust them.  Of course, listen to your body and stay healthy, but do your runs and you'll be awesome on race day.  To me, training always goes by surprisingly quickly.  You rarely seem prepared enough, but if you follow a good plan, you'll be ready.



I am running the full (this will be my first full after 10 halves) and will be using the Higdon Beginner plan, just because I've never run one before.  Also, my goal is just to finish (hey, it's my first one, so of course it will therefore already be a PR as long as I finish!)...



rteetz said:


> I think people just don't want a repeat of 2018 where is was so cold. Coming from WI I was wearing gloves every day for the races. I was prepared enough but I would much prefer little bit warmer.



So, I did the 5k and 10k last year and I think it was 27 the morning of the 5k.  It was about as miserable as miserable gets.  27 in Florida is just different.  It feels a lot colder...


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> So, I did the 5k and 10k last year and I think it was 27 the morning of the 5k. It was about as miserable as miserable gets. 27 in Florida is just different. It feels a lot colder...


Yep, and coming from WI I trained in that weather yet still hated the weather at the race.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Just got back from Disney World a few weeks ago, and that was my first trip since the 2016 marathon.  I kept thinking the whole week how much fun the marathon was and I've been debating it since then.  So in a fit of madness, I've signed myself up for it in January.  Got my reservation at Pop Century and let the countdown begin.  Time to get to training again!


----------



## cavepig

John VN said:


> 2010 repeat, sorry about that.
> 
> McFlurry John


 Was 2010 the ice year?


----------



## steph0808

2013 - hot as Hades. I think I drank 100 ounces of water during that marathon (I also was running with the remains of the stomach flu). Great weather for park time though.

2018 - chilly but not terrible. Horrible weather for park time - bundled up in two sweatshirts plus a jacket. I know it was in the negatives in PA, but seriously I could have used at least 50s in FL!!


----------



## pluto377

cavepig said:


> Was 2010 the ice year?



2010 was the last time I ran the marathon. It was brutal! I love cold running but that was insane. For this year I’m hoping for start temps in the 40s.


----------



## Bree

All this cold weather talk has me thinking about having a backup plan to drive my car to Epcot. I can hibernate in there until the last minute.


----------



## JBinORL

Bree said:


> All this cold weather talk has me thinking about having a backup plan to drive my car to Epcot. I can hibernate in there until the last minute.


That's exactly what we did. We live 20 minutes away from WDW but decided to stay on property anyway to sleep in a bit more and take advantage of race transportation. Instead, we ended up driving over from POR every morning and staying in the car until the last possible minute, dropping off our bags and sitting in the middle of the corral to try and keep warm. We also ignored our run/walk alerts for the first two miles to warm up too


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Bree said:


> All this cold weather talk has me thinking about having a backup plan to drive my car to Epcot. I can hibernate in there until the last minute.





JBinORL said:


> That's exactly what we did. We live 20 minutes away from WDW but decided to stay on property anyway to sleep in a bit more and take advantage of race transportation. Instead, we ended up driving over from POR every morning and staying in the car until the last possible minute, dropping off our bags and sitting in the middle of the corral to try and keep warm. We also ignored our run/walk alerts for the first two miles to warm up too



Same here. I had every intention of meeting up with the group here before the races, but it was just too cold. Stayed in my car, nice and toasty, until the last possible moment.


----------



## PrincessV

John VN said:


> 2010 repeat, sorry about that.
> 
> McFlurry John


NOPE. No way, no how. I refuse to even consider that possibility. 



cavepig said:


> Was 2010 the ice year?


Ice and SNOW! Granular, icy snow that was more like sleet, but SNOW! I wasn't running, just doing a park day, but it was brutal.


----------



## LSUlakes

John VN said:


> 2010 repeat, sorry about that.
> 
> McFlurry John



I would be ok with this. The overpass towards the end of the race could get interesting!


----------



## lahobbs4

I cannot get on board with this weather talk. It's stressing me out unnecessarily. 

Who uses Tailwind? I can't figure out the logistics. Do I sip it constantly over the one hour? That's a lot more drinking than I'm used to while running! And during the marathon (when I will need more than one serving) how do you make more? I have a bag of Tailwind and have used it once for a 1.5 hour run and I liked it. I can't do chews and gels. 

Thanks!


----------



## jennamfeo

lahobbs4 said:


> I cannot get on board with this weather talk. It's stressing me out unnecessarily.


Seriously. Me too. Stop it guys.


----------



## PrincessV

lahobbs4 said:


> Who uses Tailwind? I can't figure out the logistics. Do I sip it constantly over the one hour? That's a lot more drinking than I'm used to while running! And during the marathon (when I will need more than one serving) how do you make more? I have a bag of Tailwind and have used it once for a 1.5 hour run and I liked it. I can't do chews and gels.


I use Tailwind sometimes... I know that I drink about 12oz in an hour-ish, so I mix one scoop (100 calories) in that 12oz bottle. In cooler weather, I may only need to drink 7-8oz in an hour, so I just mix the Tailwind stronger, using a scoop and a half. I take a sip every 1/2 mile (because I have my app set up to tell me my distance every 1/2 mile - taking a sip when I get the alert just makes it easy), so I'm sipping continuously through a run - but I do that anyway, with or without Tailwind.

Tailwind makes little tubes of 200 calories each that you can bring on a run and mix with water from water stations. I cut them open ahead of time, then fold over the end and close it with a little piece of tape. Relatively easy to open later and I can mix half, then fold over and re-tape to use the rest later.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> The marathon was probably the best of the four days. The other races were definitely cold. I didn't want to stick around after the 5K I wanted to get it done and get back to the room instead.


Exactly!


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> Why did Paul Simon's "Slip Sliding Away" just pop into my head?  Oh yeah....  the water stations!



The ones who spread the Powerade powder on the ground as a traction helper weren't very slippery at all 



lahobbs4 said:


> I cannot get on board with this weather talk. It's stressing me out unnecessarily.
> 
> Who uses Tailwind? I can't figure out the logistics. Do I sip it constantly over the one hour? That's a lot more drinking than I'm used to while running! And during the marathon (when I will need more than one serving) how do you make more? I have a bag of Tailwind and have used it once for a 1.5 hour run and I liked it. I can't do chews and gels.
> 
> Thanks!



Two ways to handle this. One, make a super concentrated bottle or bottles and sip along the way every 20-30 minutes. Two, bring the single serving packs and refill at the water stops when your bottle is empty. Option one takes less time.


----------



## BriarRabbit

I ran Goofy in 2010.  A cold, cold doubleheader.  Seems like most of my races are warmer this year.  I'll predict a warm 2019 race weekend.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> All this cold weather talk has me thinking about having a backup plan to drive my car to Epcot. I can hibernate in there until the last minute.



Are you at Yacht/Beach? You can always ride with me - at least for half/full!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

How are we having a pre-marathon meet up if everyone is in their cars?? Here's hoping for perfect weather!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> How are we having a pre-marathon meet up if everyone is in their cars?? Here's hoping for perfect weather!


We will all just be chatting in the board from our cars, duh. Hahahaha.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> We will all just be chatting in the board from our cars, duh. Hahahaha.



Nope.  You'll all just be looking "An unexpected database error occurred" on the screen at that time of night/morning!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Bree said:


> All this cold weather talk has me thinking about having a backup plan to drive my car to Epcot. I can hibernate in there until the last minute.



It’s pretty much what I ALWAYS do. Lol. Nap in car, get some character photos, nap in car, be the last person lollygagging to my corral. I’m def one of the people the Run DISNEY people are yelling “get to your corrals Runner’s!” at!! Lol. Hey, hanging out in your corral an hour before your take off is shenanigans.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> Are you at Yacht/Beach? You can always ride with me - at least for half/full!



Yes I am!  I’ll totally hitch a ride with you for the half/full. I’m a zombie race morning so don’t expect more than a grunt or two out of me LOL!


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Yes I am!  I’ll totally hitch a ride with you for the half/full. I’m a zombie race morning so don’t expect more than a grunt or two out of me LOL!



@Keels will take you as long as you remember to wear your socks


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Nope.  You'll all just be looking "An unexpected database error occurred" on the screen at that time of night/morning!


Or the runDisney "your wait is almost" over splashpage.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> @Keels will take you as long as you remember to wear your socks



I HAD SOCKS ON OK I JUST FORGOT MY HEADPHONES


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I HAD SOCKS ON OK I JUST FORGOT MY HEADPHONES



But did you know you had them on?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> But did you know you had them on?



I had on like 19 layers of clothing that morning. I’m lucky I could even see my feet.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I HAD SOCKS ON OK I JUST FORGOT MY HEADPHONES





Keels said:


> I had on like 19 layers of clothing that morning. I’m lucky I could even see my feet.



Maybe your headphones were under one of the layers and you missed them...


----------



## lhermiston

I don’t see why we can’t do a pre-marathon meetup, someone just needs to bring a space heater. 

And maybe a few shots to warm the belly...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I don’t see why we can’t do a pre-marathon meetup, someone just needs to bring a space heater.


And extra pairs of socks in case anyone forgets to put theirs on that morning and some sweatshirts if it's freezing.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I don’t see why we can’t do a pre-marathon meetup, someone just needs to bring a space heater.
> 
> And maybe a few shots to warm the belly...


Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.


I about spit out my coffee reading the Imaginary Warmth.  How sad that they didn't work.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.



You just needed to use your Imagination and Figment would make it work for you!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.


Hey, you never know when they might suddenly start working. And then you’ll be perfectly placed!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.


that was me!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Disney had space heaters out but they didn't work. People still huddled around them for the imaginary warmth.



You’d have to be Scrooge McDuck and hand bags of gold coins to get near one if they did work.


----------



## cavepig

..


----------



## mankle30

Getting in late on the training question -- I'm using a version of Hansons for the marathon training. Right now I"m building up to that to run a half marathon September 30.

For once, it's helpful to be Canadian. Training for the marathon in November/December is actually great training for the possibility of cold weather in Florida for the WDW marathon. Running the first part of the marathon at 30+ degrees (F), is easy when you're used to training at similar temps that don't warm up as you go along and you're also fighting nasty winds!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! This thread has gotten awfully quiet in the past few days, I assume it's because you're all running your butts off these days?? Ha ha.

Let's get everybody talking again with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week's question is about what I like to call "Disney magic." Disney magic is a little tough to describe, but it's when you're on property and you have an extraordinary experience with a cast member or fellow visitor. Maybe a character did something out of the ordinary to make your child smile, perhaps a CM provided you with some "above the call of duty" level of service or maybe another visitor just did something really nice to make your day. And hey, if you wanna #humblebrag about something you did to make someone else's day, be my (our) guest...

I don't have a super extraordinary stories off the top of my head, but some examples I can think of:

- Some folks giving us a few anytime use Fastpasses (back in the paper days) since it was their last day
- A CM finding us a spot to sit during Wishes! on our first trip when our view was blocked by some trees on the bridge to Liberty Square
- We were sitting on the bus, waiting to leave the expo and it was taking forever. Two nice women gave my daughter (who was 2 at the time) a Mickey plush to play with while we waited. She was so happy. When we got back to the hotel, we offered it back to the women and they said to keep it.
- That same trip on our last night we were taking the bus back to the hotel and a girl on the bus, teenage to maybe early 20s, was playing a peek-a-boo game with my daughter and making her so happy. My youngest is usually kind of shy around strangers, so it was really sweet to see her playing and smiling with someone she'd never met

I can't wait to read some of your stories. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: On our first trip, when our older daughter was four she was chosen to receive the rose at the end of the Beauty and the Beast show at HS.

When the same daughter was six, she got her BBB make over in the front window of World of Disney at Disney Springs. It made her feel really special!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  The best piece of Disney magic I’ve experienced was several years ago. We took a family trip (wife, daughters, mother, father) just before Christmas. My father had been fighting breast cancer and was on an experimental chemo drug that left him with sores in his mouth. One of the first things we did at Disney was MVMCP.  We were looking for somewhere to have dinner at the start of the party, but with the limited number of restaurants open we were having a hard time finding something that my father could eat comfortably. 

While the rest of us ate at Pinocchio Haus my mother and father went over to the snack counter at Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh and settled on a milkshake for him. They chatted with the CMs about the situation while the milkshake was made and after handing it to him, the CMs refused to let him pay for it, saying “It was from Tigger”. 

It’s a small thing, but one that’s really stuck with me. It seems like there’s less and less of the Disney magic as the years go by, but I’ll always appreciate that little piece of it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I don’t really recall any specific moments of Disney magic. For me and my family the whole experience of Disney has always been magical (outside of a stolen stroller incident). I just appreciate that from the moment I arrive to the moment I leave everything just feels different.

The one time that popped into my head was last January. We had a reservation for Tusker House. It got pushed back because they were swamped and when we were eventually seated we were being rushed a bit because, you know, they were swamped and way behind and we were pretty conducive to eating quickly since we had other plans that were about to get overlapped. Anyway, when we finished our meal, Mickey had not visited our table and he was not scheduled to be back around for a long time. My nieces and nephews were pretty distraught. As we were leaving our server arranged for Mickey to stop in the lobby of the restaurant and take pictures with our group. It was a nice end to an experience that had not been top notch (even if that was somewhat understandable).


----------



## bovie

I have been on both the giving and receiving end of passing along unused fast passes.  It was such a nice thing to be able to do for someone, and really nice to get in return as well.  I don't mind the new system, but I do miss this.


----------



## rteetz

1. I’ve been given a free item from time to time whether it’s a soda, or Mickey bar. Small but always a great gesture. 

2. Not really something the CMs could control but I was evacuated on SSE in March so getting to see the behind the scenes was magical. 

3. We were late due to bus issues for our Star Wars dessert party once and we told them when we arrived that we were late. They asked why, they brought us in, got us desserts and then brought out to go boxes for us to take some back to the room and then refunded us half the cost of the party. We didn’t ask for any of that. 

4. I love happening upon character Paloozas at Epcot. I’ve had it happen twice now during marathon weekend and it’s a great way to get character photos with medals.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: Disney magic from CMs: When we were stationed in Texas, we would only go to Disney about once a year and would get the military salute tickets.  We would buy them on base so we had to activate them when we got to Orlando. We were at MK the night before we were planning to be in the parks activating them and there was a CM who was entertaining the kids while we got it all squared away. He was really funny doing character sounds and nearly giving them each a roll of Mickey stickers.  When we were finished, he motioned me closer to the window and asked if we wanted to go visit Mickey right now.  I told him we will be seeing him tomorrow because that's when we will use our first day.  He was like "oh no need for tickets, I'll walk you in right now".  He gave us paper EMHs because we couldn't scan our bands at the rides and told us to shut the park down! We only ended up doing one ride because the kids were already exhausted from traveling all day (it used to take us close to 12 hours to get to Florida between driving to the airport, waiting for flights, and the actual flights).  It was so incredibly cool though to get in for free and I was a sobbing mess. 

Disney magic from other guests: not ever something "magic" but I'm always thankful for everyone who lends a hand when I'm at the parks alone with the kids.  From people helping me get food to a table to people making sure the kids have seats on the bus, it makes me so thankful that there are some out there who will lend a hand.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> ...the CMs refused to let him pay for it, saying “It was from Tigger”.



You need to issue 'tear warnings'. Thank you for sharing a great story.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
The one that pops into my head right away is from our 2016 trip. We were running back and forth to the FP+ kiosks (this was before you could book additional FP+ on your phone). On one visit, we were using the kiosk like experts (because we were), and a CM asked us if we could get a FP+ for any ride what it would be. Without hesitation, we went for 7DMT. And then he gave us a paper FP+ to use. It was totally unexpected and just super magical.

My favorite "fellow guest" magic moments are the ones where we make friends with people on lines. We've had a lot of good ones, but the one that stands out most in my mind is from DCA. We waited on a 1.5 hour line for Radiator Springs Racers in the rain (and when my sister had a broken foot). The people in front of us, a couple there with their 5-year-old twins, asked if we wanted to stand under their large umbrella. We ended up talking to them and their kids the whole time and riding with them - it really made the long wait a lot more bearable.


----------



## Smilelea

1) Akershus - our first visit. I knew we wouldn't have to pay for YDS but I thought that meant he could have whatever from the little buffet and whatever off our plates. Our waitress surprised us with his own little bowl of mashed potatoes. The second time (on another visit) we went, he was being extremely fussy and they brought him out his own little cheese pizza. 

2) ODS got to dance in the street with Jesse during the Move It, Shake It parade.

3) Buzz Lightyear signed YDS's pillow case when typically he only stamps things.

4) We were first in line to meet Alice and got to ride the teacups with her.

5) We were 2nd in line to meet Anna and Elsa which made us perfectly happy. When the CMs came out to get the first family, they said that two of their group had walked off. The CM asked that family to step to the side and let us through. The CM said "Welcome, you our the first family of the day." We were like oh, this is cool. Then, Anna came out to meet us and it hit me that "Oh this is a big deal!" Then Elsa opened the door for us and our boys were in total shock. The CM said to DH, "Dad, now's a good time to video." 

6) We've had a couple of character meals where we somehow missed getting someone to sign either the book or the pillowcase. Every time, we've asked the CM and they've made sure to get that character to come back by or they have taken it to them. 

7) Our boys were being cranky on the bus ride from our resort to one of the parks. The bus driver gave them both some bubbles to occupy them. 

It doesn't take much to make an already magical trip that much more magical. We love those little "extras". I feel like there are more things but these are all that I can remember right now.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD...I had to think about this but On our January trip it was pretty awesome to have our resort have goodies in our room for us for our anniversary.  I feel bad that I don't even remember anything else.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD - For 20+ years WDW has been our home away from home. Our extended family and so many friends have spent so much time together at WDW - hundreds of people. Not just time, but the most incredible time. I have a million stories, but they are all family centric and many are too private to share. So, for me, the magic is in the nostalgia. No matter where I turn in WDW, memories await me. My life has been blessed, and WDW is a part of that. 

I am not sure where WDW fits in our future. I hope that it has a place. I will work to ensure that it has at least a small place. Time will tell.


----------



## cavepig

When I was picked eons ago along with my sister to ride on top the "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids" bee when it was part of the Backstage Tour.   I felt like was in the movie


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:  We gave a bit of magic a few years ago.  DH and I are fans of Eeyore and Roo (the boy dog likes Tigger). In 2012 in order to acquire the Eeyore and Roo pins we wanted we ended up with a multi pin package containing all of the Winnie the Pooh characters.  Coming off of the Winnie the Pooh ride just behind us was a mom with 2 young kids. The kids had been really good during the wait for the ride, and had not bugged her to buy anything in the gift shop, so I walked over to the mom and handed her the pins we did not want with the comment “These are for your children.” She was shocked. Hopefully that was something that made her day, and the kids, extra special.


----------



## emilyindisney

SAFD: On our 2017 marathon trip we dined at Cinderella's Royal Table on Sunday after the race as our celebration dinner. Walking into the dining room, I pointed out to my sister how nice the view must be at the table centered up against the windows. Low and behold- that was our table! We dined, had champagne bottle service and watched Wishes for one of the last times right against the windows! Same trip, we were browsing in the sweet shop in Hollywood Studios when a CM saw our marathon medals and asked if anyone congratulated us yet. A little confused, we said sure, and she asks if anyone has given us a congrats present yet before giving us each a caramel covered apple!

During on 2018 Dopey trip we decided to wait for FoP right at park close. We stayed in line for 3 hours and spent most of it chatting with the family in front of us (two adults and three kids.) We ended the line by playing Heads Up right before we went on the ride. Not super magical but we had a lot of fun getting to know these people and it made the wait go by a lot faster.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

There have been so many, I can't count.  Here are a couple of them - one from many years ago, and one more recent.

My very first trip to Disneyland was in 1974. I was 4 years old and my dad was attending a medical convention in Anaheim, and we stayed at the Howard Johnson's across the street.  I lost my Dad 3 years later, but my memories of spending time with him at Disneyland are some of the most vivid and happy memories I have of him.  I particularly remember being in line for Haunted Mansion.  I was petrified with fear, and my dad was holding me in line knowing that I wasn't very happy about doing it.  About halfway through the line he said "hey look!  Mickey Mouse is in line too!"  Sure enough I looked up and saw Mickey Mouse in line greeting guests.  My dad said if Mickey Mouse was ok to go into the Haunted Mansion then I would be ok too.  It was one of those moments I'll never forget.  That trip began my lifelong love for Disney parks, and I'll always remember that very first trip with my dad.

A couple of years ago we planned a couples trip to Disneyland for a few days in the middle of December.  It is actually the same 6 of us that will be down there for Marathon Weekend.  We had a great time and decided on the last day that we would get to Adventureland at rope drop to do Jingle Cruise.  We were near the front of the crowd waiting for rope drop about 20 minutes before the park opened, when a cast member appeared and asked for all of the crowd to reply in the affirmative when he yelled out the attraction they were planning on running (walking ) to.  He started with Indiana Jones, and most of the crowd yelled in the affirmative, then did Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Splash - he then said - "how many of you are going on the World Famous Jingle Cruise" and the six of us (and only us) said "yes!"  He then said "step right up - this is your lucky day".  Apparently this cast member was one of the heads of operations for the Jingle Cruise, and a 25-year veteran of the parks.  He then proceeded to give us a private tour of the queue with some history of the attraction, then was the skipper for our very own "private cruise".  He was amazing, and the six of us were in stitches by the time the ride was over.  You could tell how much he loved this attraction, and it made it all the more worthwhile. It was truly one of the most magical things I've ever experienced in a Disney park.


----------



## baxter24

One of favorites was from our last trip in September 2017. We were in line to meet Talking Mickey. My daughter, who has autism, had been terrified of all the characters on our previous visit but was starting to come out of her shell with this trip. The family in front of us had on a birthday button and the cast member had them sing happy birthday to the little girl in the family. My daughter broke out into giggles and smiles upon hearing the song and started saying a few words from the song. She still doesn’t speak a ton so we love it when she says anything on her own. We always told the cast members before we walked up that my daughter had autism and asked that the characters not walk up to her but instead let us make the move based on how she was reacting. Without asking, the cast member noticed that my daughter was hesitant and asked Mickey if we could sing the Happy Birthday song becasue she noticed my daughter loved it. We happen to get the whole thing on video and it was truly a memorable moment!


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Both of my daughters are adopted from China- we traveled in 2009 with friends with two daughters also adopted from China- all 6-7 yrs old. When we got to China pavilion at Epcot- Mulan was out for a photo op but other than us no one else was around. She took the hands of the girls and walked them to the pond to look for Mushu, then she took the four of them into the Temple of Heaven replica and showed them the temple telling them all about it. It was very special and super sweet of her!! The girls were in awe and all us parents had tears in our eyes! Very magical!


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD: I find each and every trip is filled with magic of kind people on the bus giving up seats, lovely cast members engaging my kids, and smiles, but I have a few that stand out.
1.  We went to Aulani when my kids were 2.5 and more than a little jet lagged.  I was thrilled with the kindness of CMs at the ready to distract and hand my tots stickers in their melt down moments of not knowing if it was nap time or snack time.  They saved this mamma several times.
2.  Elena was not high on my list of meet and greets, but will be forever.  One kid was dying to stand in line to meet Cindy who was at best cool, and the other child was not happy as she wanted to be anywhere else.  After getting books signed we were ushered to the best Princess ever, who engaged my impatient kid, played hide-and-seek behind the prop curtain, and danced with her, even trying out cranky kid's favorite dance move, 'spinning tornado,' to much peril of Elena's ankle.  We had some terrible character experiences that trip (I'll skip Ariel forever), but she made a little fan out of my not-princess-loving daughter.
3.  On a trip to DL, kids fell asleep early due to the time change, so DH and I each picked a night to go out solo.  I failed to realize I picked the night of a hard ticketed event and ended up with only an hour by myself so I headed to Trader Sam's, which was as expected quite busy.  An older lady asked me if I was there by myself and I told her I had ditched my husband with the sleeping kids to celebrate vacation and she laughed so hard I thought she may fall off her stool.  She then told her date to give up his stool for me (I declined but I did lean in to order a drink) and proceeded to tell me all about her grand kids.  It was a hoot!  At the end of two drinks, I did not have a bill!  Fun and random stranger pixie dust!


----------



## Jason Bryer

I have two great CM memories. I first leaned if Magic moments years ago when I was trying to buy a shirt in Italy but the registers weren’t working. I was pretty patient and after 5 or 10 minutes they said the shirt was on the house. Second time was this years marathon. We had already planned a trip a week later but my wife and one son (whose birthday was marathon day) went for the weekend. The Saturday would have been the 15th day so we couldn’t use the typical tickets. The hotel CM just gave is a free park hopper pass for the day. Saves us a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  It's a small thing, but when we stayed at Poly last January, we would often stop and get coffee in the mornings at the coffee bar outside Kona Cafe.  We got the same young CM a couple of times and one morning, we stopped and the machine was down.  She was super apologetic and we were all, "It's no problem.  Don't worry about it!"  The next morning when we stopped off for coffee, she fixed us up our two lattes and as the other CM went to ring us up, she said, "Oh no.  They are good.  Already taken care of." and gave us a big smile.  It was a sweet and unexpected little bit of pixie dust.


----------



## Bree

SAFD:  I hate that my kids are growing up. 2016 was the last time my DD had any interest in eating in Cinderella Castle. We had a pre-park opening breakfast and were the first guests to arrive. Eliana got to open the restaurant and had a super long meet and greet with Cinderella.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
Lot's of good memories and magic!  I finally compiled [mentally] these on my run this morning!
- Being chosen for the Gilligan's Island scene in the Superstar Television attraction at MGM Studios.  I was the Skipper.
- Getting to the hot seat in Who Wants to be a Millionaire, Play It at MGM Studios.
- Getting SWAG during Disney's Year of a Million Dreams.  We were in line for Tower of Terror and as we entered the library they only let 12 - 15 people in, which we thought was odd.  There were 3 Disney "suits" in there with us and I thought "Uh Oh what did I do".  They turn up the lights and give us our stuff.  I don't remember it all, but it was a nice lanyard, all day fast passes for RNR, TOT and one other attraction and other miscellany.  It was pretty cool!  
- Getting 2 free sea racers after we checked in at the BC for one of our trips.
- Winning T-shirts playing progressive trivia at the ESPN Club.  But here's what I did.  I would give them away to the young kids sitting by us if I won.  Another thing I would do is tell the young kids what the answer was [with their parents premission] and have them go up to the booth with the correct answer
- What I really enjoy is offering to take pictures of people when they're looking for that right Disney photo opportunity.  It might take a couple of tries but I enjoy interacting and hopefully making some magic for them!
- And finally....those medals that go around your neck after finishing a RunDisney race!  If they could only do something about that scratchy feeling for the strap that holds the medal! 

There are more, but my mental compilation has expired!


----------



## LSUlakes

I think we have been very lucky with some of the things that has happened to us on trips over the years. Below are some of our more memorable moments:

On our honeymoon a family who was walking back to the resort as we were leaving it gave a large stack of fast passes. They were leaving and wanted to pass the magic along! This is back in paper FP days, and we were both very excited about it. We had so many that we also shared with another family.

Our daughters first trip at AoA we were checking out the gift shop and a cast member approached DD and told her Mickey would like to give her a bag of chips. To DD this was the coolest thing ever and we were very appreciative. 

During the 2016 Marathon trip my BIL, his wife and child were with us. We came up with a plan to go ride RNR and my wife would take the two kids to the Beauty and Beast show. She was walking in a little late and the cast member surprised them and told them they were the honored family (or something along those lines). They got a seat up front and DD was given a red rose. She was so excited to show me when she got out the show. 

During April of this year which was DS first trip at 8 months old we were at EPCOT and saw their was no line for Snow White who would appear in 5-10 minutes. We chatted with a great cast member while waiting and were first in line when Snow White came out. I just thought it would be your normal smile, chit chat and take a pic. It was so much more. Snow White was amazing!! She gave our son a kiss on his forehead which he smiled about for the next 30 minutes. Maybe it wasnt that big of a deal, but to us, and myself especially it was a amazing experience. Just made my heart happy that day.


Also during our April trip, late one night in Magic Kingdom we were with a friend who was bringing his family for the first time. We were talking about how good the Turkey legs were and then suddenly two cast members were walking towards us with Turkey legs in their hands offering them to anyone who wanted one. Just happened to be in the right place at the right time and everyone was happy.

On another late night later on that trip in Magic Kingdom, we were in Tomorrow Land and just got off of Buzz. DD was skipping around and just so happy to be in the park that night. You know how towards the end of the night during EMH it just feels like no one is there and you can have so much fun going from one ride to next... Well Buzz was the last ride of that night and DD was proud of her score. We are getting DS in the stroller and a cast member walks up to DD and like at AoA, told her Mickey wanted her to have a balloon. She was so happy about finally getting one of those. We will buy all kind of things but the balloons were kinda off our list because bringing them home would be a issue. Well she finally got one and wanted to sleep with it in her bed that night.


One last one from April. While at Club Cool I made friends with a cast member while wearing my "Drink Beverly Ice Cold" T-Shirt. Talked about how she enjoyed working their and just general Disney talk. Took a photo and were saying goodbye when she asked if Mickey could buy a icee (or whatever they are called at WDW) for DD. She loves those types of drinks! 

We have had great cast member interactions, and I am not sure why we have had so many, but they do make our already special trips, just that much more magical!


----------



## Keels

Only my birthday cruise on the Dream in April, we were chosen as the Magical Family from room service ... we got certificates and always had surprises waiting for us in our room - cheese plates, pastries, desserts, a bottle of champagne, and every night like clockwork we got grilled cheese, fries and Mickey bars delivered without even requesting them.

They also brought us hot breakfast every morning, which was really nice after the Castaway Cay 5K. The last night, we came back to birthday cupcakes and chocolate-covered strawberries!

Of course, these were all amenities that concierge and suite guests received, but it was a real treat for the four of us!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! This thread has gotten awfully quiet in the past few days, I assume it's because you're all running your butts off these days?? Ha ha
> 
> I can't wait to read some of your stories. Have a great week, everyone!


Great thread idea.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> You need to issue 'tear warnings'. Thank you for sharing a great story.


Consider yourself warned then.  

1.  A few years ago I was wandering through Disneyland in the evening and noticed a large crowd.  This usually means a character so I stopped to see which character had commanded such a large crowd.  As I got closer, I noticed a little boy, severely disabled, sitting on the ground playing with Mickey.  The two of them sat there playing like they were the oldest friends in the world.  It was plain to see how many challenges this little boy and his parents faced in his day to day life.  Yet for just a few minutes, everything was normal.  Like any little boy, he was playing with a good friend having a grand old time.  His parents, trying to be aware of other people who wanted to meet Mickey were attempting to gently coax him away and tell him that Mickey needed to see his other friends too.  Yet the little boy didn't want to leave.  So Mickey simply continued to sit on the ground and play with this little boy.  The gathering crowd simply watched this moment unfold.  Anyone who has stood in line for characters is familiar with the grousing that comes from a long line as people begin to worry that the character is taking too long with somebody else's kid and won't be able to spend any time with their kid.  But on this night, none of that could be heard.  The audience simply watched and the only people sort of attempting to end this moment were the parents of the little boy.  I'm sure they wanted this moment to last forever.  Eventually they succeeded in persuading their little boy to let Mickey meet his other friends.  As they finished, the audience broke out in applause as it was the only way they felt they could tell Mickey just how much good he had done that night.  

2.  I was dining at Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure a few years ago.  A nearby table of girls in their late teens/early 20s asked if Belle would be at the restaurant that night.  The CM explained that she was reading a book with the Beast, but would see what she could do.  A few minutes later, the CM appeared with a little girl about 5 years old dressed as Belle and introduced her to the table as Belle.  The table erupted in applause, took photos, and asked her for her autograph.  And the whole time the little girl was grinning from ear to ear.

3.  I've been able to visit Disneyland twice on days where they allowed adult guests to wear costumes.  Once for the 2014 24 hour party and again this past May for the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars Nite.  Naturally I wore my Jedi robes for both events.  Having characters address me as Master Jedi was surreal.  Cinderella told me Gus and Jaq were dressing up as Jedi for Halloween.  Belle wanted to make sure that we knew the Beast was a good guy as he had just joined "your Rebel Alliance."  Aurora commented that she almost didn't recognize me in my Jedi robes.  At dinner my server told me that she expected me to use the Force to pull my chair out.  Darth Goofy tried to strike me down with my own lightsaber.  Jedi Mickey practiced lightsaber techniques with me.  

This year they had the Star Wars characters out.  Rey discussed the Jedi Order with me.  Darth Vader warned me about my allegiance.  Kylo Ren ordered me to leave as soon as I got there.  Chewbacca bowed to me.  C-3PO addressed me as Master Jedi and wanted to know if my home system was safe for droids.  BB-8 squealed excitedly at seeing a Jedi.  The photographers took even greater care to make sure I had some great photos because I was in costume.  I still can't quite believe that I have video of these moments.  The party had not even started yet (they let guests in beginning at 6:00pm) and I already felt like I had gotten my money's worth out it because of those character interactions alone.   For those moments, I wasn't wearing my Jedi robes.  I really was a Jedi and the whole story really was true.


----------



## longhorns2

Dang it, Disboards... you're making me cry!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I don't have any huge events, but it's really the little moments that make a trip magical for us! 
I have some really special memories of those little moments in the parks with my husband. Sometimes something as simple as sharing a corn dog at 10am and people watching at Disneyland or getting a crazy case of the tired-giggles during The American Adventure mean the most. 
Thinking about these just makes my day and I've loved reading everyone else's memories too!

I also have a couple character interactions that really stand out:
-Beast at BOG. We were the only ones leaving at the time and he took a ton of time. I love B&TB, so it was special.
-DHS Minnie after the Princess Half. I looove Minnie (could you have guessed??) and it was so sweet. (See my insta profile picture  )


----------



## run.minnie.miles

On a different note...

I had my first Marathon Weekend dream last night. I showed up to the start line of the 10K (which I'm not evening running in real life!!) in flip-flops. Didn't even realize it until I was in the corral.... Here's hoping I remember my shoes on the real day


----------



## Disney at Heart

About 2005, Marathon Weekend. We were booked at Carribean Beach, and when we got there to check in, there was bad news and good news. They had overbooked. But they had upgraded us to Boardwalk Inn.
About 2012-13. DH was running his first 50 mile trail run on Saturday about an hour away from Orlando, so, of course, we stayed at WDW. I mentioned it at check in, and that evening when we got back to the room, Mickey had sent a fruit basket with bottled waters. Then Saturday when DH finished the race, he called me from the finish line. I was on IASW at the time and took the call anyway. Afterward, I hung up and apologized to the people in the boat for being on the phone and told them, "but my husband just finished a 50 mile race!" Instead of being mad, the people in the boat cheered and clapped! It was truly magical.
In 2015 we ran DL HM weekend. We told the check-in CM that it was our first time at DL. When we got back into the room-- chocolate and strawberries in both our room and DS and DIL's room. Delicious!
There are a million other things besides these that have made our trips magical: Upgrade to Royal Room at POR and to a suite at WL,  DS and DIL's wedding at the wedding pavilion and rehearsal dinner the night before in the Napa Room next to California Grill, seeing former students working there on College Internships -- OH and one of them, just out of college, got hired with Disney's whatever department does media, filming, videos and stuff, and another, who's been working at Blizzard Beach for a few years since college, got promoted to EPCOT's festival management program. Congratulations Jayden and Paige!

Okay, don't be jealous, but Mickey loves me!


----------



## TCB in FLA

run.minnie.miles said:


> On a different note...
> 
> I had my first Marathon Weekend dream last night. I showed up to the start line of the 10K (which I'm not evening running in real life!!) in flip-flops. Didn't even realize it until I was in the corral.... Here's hoping I remember my shoes on the real day


This happened to my friend! She was running the Princess 10k and didn’t realize she had left her running shoes at home until race morning. Her footwear options were boots or flip flops, so she chose to go back to bed. We do local races together and “don’t forget your shoes” is texted a half dozen times beforehand.


----------



## jennamfeo

All of these stories have been so awesome to read!!!

We aren't really a family with the kind of luck to get anything magical, even at Disney, but I do have one fun story...

When we went to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party last year, we stood in line to meet Pirate Goofy. (And of course, as it always happens with us, the second we get in line, Goofy goes on a break.) He was definitely worth the wait though. My daughter was dressed up as the Red Power Ranger and as she walks up to Pirate Goofy he starts doing ninja moves. She joins in and we got a bunch of really fun pictures of them doing these weird ninja moves together. He spent a good 2 minutes goofing around with her before we walk up and get a group picture together. He was probably the most fun character I have ever met.

Also, I was MOST SHOCKED that my DD was given a free button after doing the Jedi Training at Disneyland. I am not used to getting anything for free from Disney. Haha.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Also, I was MOST SHOCKED that my DD was given a free button after doing the Jedi Training at Disneyland. I am not used to getting anything for free from Disney. Haha.



You're gonna get 6 free medals in January.

... Oh wait, those aren't free. You're earning those.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> You're gonna get 6 free medals in January.
> 
> ... Oh wait, those aren't free. You're earning those.


Earned and *paid* for.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Earned and *paid* for.



Yeah that too.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Earned and *paid* for.


The bold part is the most important part. Haha. 
Friends: "How much is the race?"
Me: "Liiiiike $600."
F: ....
Me: ....
F: ....
Me: BUT I GET SIX MEDALS!!!!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> The bold part is the most important part. Haha.
> Friends: "How much is the race?"
> Me: "Liiiiike $600."
> F: ....
> Me: ....
> F: ....
> Me: BUT I GET SIX MEDALS!!!!


Definitely. People think I am absolutely nuts for paying that. I had a family friend joke saying he’d get me a keg of beer and give me a medal for way less if I ran around his neighborhood.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Definitely. People think I am absolutely nuts for paying that. I had a family friend joke saying he’d get me a keg of beer and give me a medal for way less if I ran around his neighborhood.


When does registration open for this race?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Definitely. People think I am absolutely nuts for paying that. I had a family friend joke saying he’d get me a keg of beer and give me a medal for way less if I ran around his neighborhood.



I'm in!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> When does registration open for this race?





FFigawi said:


> I'm in!



I’ll let him know I have others that want in! Lol


----------



## Keels

There's plenty of beer on offer along the RnR NOLA course too, BTW ...


----------



## KSellers88

I'm so far behind, but I finally thought of some magical moments.

When I was probably 8 we went to WDW and were visiting the Magic Kingdom. This was back when characters just randomly walked around the parks and didn't have scheduled meet and greet times or fastpasses (at least that I remember). We were walking through Fantasyland and I was a little bit ahead of my parents when Chip and Dale ran up behind us and one of them scooped me up and kept running with me in his arms. I'm still not sure which one it was, but I have loved them so much since then and always try to get my picture with them whenever I can. At the end of the marathon this year, they were at the finish line and I got to give them a high five as I crossed. One of my favorite finishes ever, just a little sad you can't see him very well in the pics I got.
 

My second is from the Princess Half this year. Somehow I ended up basically alone at the finish and Princess Minne was still there, so I was able to high five her and get multiple finish line pics of the moment. I absolutely love them, it made my AP completely worth it just for that picture. LOL


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> I'm so far behind, but I finally thought of some magical moments.
> 
> When I was probably 8 we went to WDW and were visiting the Magic Kingdom. This was back when characters just randomly walked around the parks and didn't have scheduled meet and greet times or fastpasses (at least that I remember). We were walking through Fantasyland and I was a little bit ahead of my parents when Chip and Dale ran up behind us and one of them scooped me up and kept running with me in his arms. I'm still not sure which one it was, but I have loved them so much since then and always try to get my picture with them whenever I can. At the end of the marathon this year, they were at the finish line and I got to give them a high five as I crossed. One of my favorite finishes ever, just a little sad you can't see him very well in the pics I got.
> View attachment 345558
> 
> My second is from the Princess Half this year. Somehow I ended up basically alone at the finish and Princess Minne was still there, so I was able to high five her and get multiple finish line pics of the moment. I absolutely love them, it made my AP completely worth it just for that picture. LOL
> View attachment 345559



I feel like your picture with Minnie should be a rD advertisement! Love it!


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel like your picture with Minnie should be a rD advertisement! Love it!



It may be my favorite picture of all time...I mean besides my wedding photos of course (maybe).


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> It may be my favorite picture of all time...I mean besides my wedding photos of course (maybe).



Just photoshop your husband in and then you're good


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> Just photoshop your husband in and then you're good



You're a genius. It'll have to be him riding a bike though because he doesn't run. LOL.


----------



## roxymama

Catching up and I love these stories.  Can I sign up for the keg of beer and medal neighborhood race?

Some good magic from roxyfamily:
1) Last year in Pandora I tried to use the mobile app at Satuli and it did not work.  So I fruitlessly tried to do it again while next to the real line.  A woman and her daughter waved me over and bought my family's dinner with her meal plan.  They were leaving the next day and had extras.  Went from frustrated to really touched in minutes.
2) The year of 1000 dreams (or whatever) we got the magic parking ticket at the gates of Animal Kingdom and got the very front spots for our car and my dad's behind us.  Was pretty awesome for a family that loves good parking!
3) Our final park morning of marathon weekend back in 2015; we made a dining reservation for CRT before park open and magically got to watch all the final runners of the HM go under the castle.  Anna/Elsa/Kristoff and Olaf were doing the waving and raining snow thing and absolutley doted over my then three year old daughter along with all the bibbidi bobbidi ladies after the final bikes passed and before they went offstage.  I hope our cheering for the runners got a few of them farther.  Defintely made me want to do the HM someday (hey how about 2019?)  That morning while the adults rode a bunch of rides me and kiddo (who was over lines and rides) just meandered through empty park.  She got to decorate the Christmas shops tree and got a free ornament and she got to unlock the Momento Morie shop and got to do a magic mirror thing and was given a bright green cotton candy.  We also played with the WDW ducks.  Overall...unexpected magic...we'll never try to replicate,it just happened organically.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> My daughter was dressed up as the Red Power Ranger and as she walks up to Pirate Goofy he starts doing ninja moves. She joins in and we got a bunch of really fun pictures of them doing these weird ninja moves together. He spent a good 2 minutes goofing around with her before we walk up and get a group picture together. He was probably the most fun character I have ever met.


Goofy can be so much fun to meet for that very reason.  On more than one occasion he saw my Darth Goofy pin and began to Force choke me.  The day of the 2016 Star Wars 10K in Disneyland, I finally found the talking Jedi Mickey and Darth Goofy plush toys.  I mean how awesome is it that Darth Goofy says "Gwarsh, I am your father" or "The Emperor is not as forgiving as I am.  Seriously, he's not."  So with my new prizes in hand, I manage to find Mickey on Main Street.  He thinks it's cool that he's a plush toy.  Minnie thinks that Jedi Mickey plush toy is the newest cutest thing in the world that she's ever seen and hugs him as tight as she can.  And then comes Goofy.  First he decides to have Jedi Mickey lightsaber duel with Darth Goofy.  But then he decides that the thing he wants most in the world is a plush toy of him as Darth Vader, so he pretends to run away with it and eventually gives it back reluctantly after much protest.  I'm laughing the whole time, even as the CMs tell me that he really will bring it back.  

In short, because he's Goofy, he gets to make mischief similar to Chip and Dale.  



jennamfeo said:


> The bold part is the most important part. Haha.
> Friends: "How much is the race?"
> Me: "Liiiiike $600."
> F: ....
> Me: ....
> F: ....
> Me: BUT I GET SIX MEDALS!!!!


So much of runDisney is the experience whether it be characters, running through relatively empty parks, or special moments in those parks.  My favorite two movies are Star Wars and Sleeping Beauty.  As part of the 2012 Coast to Coast, I got a photo with Prince Phillip and Princess Aurora in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland and Darth Vader in front of the Jedi Training Academy stage which looks like the bunker on the forest moon of Endor.  While the medals are a huge part of that experience, I think we continue to come back because of all the other elements of the runDisney experience.  It's not a $600 race.  It's 4 consecutive races in Disney World with extra special medals for completing all 4 races.  



roxymama said:


> Overall...unexpected magic...we'll never try to replicate,it just happened organically.


I love how you phrased that.  Sometimes I think people define what they want magic to be instead of letting it happen organically.  If you try to specifically define that magic, you may wind up very disappointed.  But when you let it unfold you can appreciate the moments as they unfold.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

For those of you doing Dopey, these are super cute 






https://www.toms.com/women/disney-x...suVbw9YyIcyvuXeBJ2kMBNg48831x-NBoC1lIQAvD_BwE


----------



## run.minnie.miles

^^^ Didn't mean to post a ginormous pic! Sorry!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> For those of you doing Dopey, these are super cute


AH SNAP. How do I not buy these?!


----------



## opusone

run.minnie.miles said:


> For those of you doing Dopey, these are super cute



...although, I don't think I would run all four races in them.


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> ...although, I don't think I would run all four races in them.



Those are "strutting around with your medal" shoes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

opusone said:


> ...although, I don't think I would run all four races in them.


Ha! Definitely save them for the main attraction... I'll let the wearer decide what that is


----------



## jennamfeo

opusone said:


> ...although, I don't think I would run all four races in them.


Well, no. I would clearly have to get 4 pairs.


roxymama said:


> Those are "strutting around with your medal" shoes.


I kind of want to buy these just to take a picture with my Dopey medal on them....


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Definitely. People think I am absolutely nuts for paying that. I had a family friend joke saying he’d get me a keg of beer and give me a medal for way less if I ran around his neighborhood.



Count me in as well, but it needs to be good beer!



Keels said:


> There's plenty of beer on offer along the RnR NOLA course too, BTW ...



Didnt you say you live on the course or something? Its a February race right? I am considering the half for this or the Zydeco Marathon in early March. WDW Marathon results will likely determine which route I go.


----------



## TCB in FLA

run.minnie.miles said:


> For those of you doing Dopey, these are super cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.toms.com/women/disney-x-toms-grey-seven-dwarfs-womens-classics?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Toms|US|Google|Shoes_Auto2&utm_content=s5AU5JnI9_dc|pcrid|273951468122|pkw||pmt||&gclid=CjwKCAjwtvnbBRA5EiwAcRvnpkfhgUfLiAzRlQU6cxOZsysuVbw9YyIcyvuXeBJ2kMBNg48831x-NBoC1lIQAvD_BwE


So these are on the way to my house! Come on and join me so we can twin during DATW!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Count me in as well, but it needs to be good beer!
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you say you live on the course or something? Its a February race right? I am considering the half for this or the Zydeco Marathon in early March. WDW Marathon results will likely determine which route I go.





My house is right there, give or take a block! I couldn’t zoom in more on the map, but I’m two blocks off Magazine and four blocks off St. Charles - both before Napoleon.

EDIT - an eight-minute walk from the Mile 6 marker.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> View attachment 345752
> 
> My house is right there, give or take a block! I couldn’t zoom in more on the map, but I’m two blocks off Magazine and four blocks off St. Charles - both before Napoleon.
> 
> EDIT - an eight-minute walk from the Mile 6 marker.



Upon further review I may not be running that one. Its basically a month after WDW. I may run it but I'm leaning towards the Zydeco Marathon Half in March which would give me enough time to recover from the full and perhaps make a few gains for a half. It really all depends on how the WDW marathon goes. For not its a TBD.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> View attachment 345752
> 
> My house is right there, give or take a block! I couldn’t zoom in more on the map, but I’m two blocks off Magazine and four blocks off St. Charles - both before Napoleon.
> 
> EDIT - an eight-minute walk from the Mile 6 marker.



Your map makes me miss my 4 years in NOLA something fierce.  I loved Magazine St. and ate more Juan's Flying Burritos than is truly healthy.  So Good!
And why aren't all streets as fun to say as Tchoupitoulas??  
Sigh....memories...misty memories

I do like to forget about August humidity though


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 135 days until marathon weekend kicks off!

So, yesterday my daughters and I watched a few Disney food videos on YouTube, trying to come up with ideas for spending our snack credits (hello, pulled pork mac and cheese!). Naturally, that's got me thinking about food today.

This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property? If you feel like it, throw your favorite menu item from those restaurants in there, too.

Here are mine:

Table service: Ohana. We've only done Ohana twice, but it is - hands down - my family's favorite TS. The menu has something for everyone, the setting and ambiance is great (our first time, my daughters and I hula danced and we caught Wishes!) and it's great visiting a deluxe resort. The proximity to MK is awesome, too. Favorite menu item: honey coriander wings.

Quick Service: Columbia Harbour House. My only must-do QS for every trip. I just love this place. Sitting upstairs is generally nice and quiet. I only get one thing there and I love it: the fried shrimp.

All of this said, we are trying out a few restaurants this next trip that I hope challenge the throne, including Boma, Trail's End and Flame Tree BBQ.

...and now I'm hungry! Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## cavepig

Quick Service - I really enjoy Satuli Canteen. The tofu & potato hash is my choice of bowl. 

Table Service - I really enjoy Yak & Yeti and what ever vegetarian dish.   Trail's End is always a nice meal too as I just enjoy going over to Fort Wilderness.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Since you aren't letting me include Disney Springs:

Table Service:  Tiffins. The quality of the food is amazing along with having flavors that are unique versus many of the other restaurants around property.  I enjoy their wine and beer selection as well.  

Quick Service: I don't really eat a lot of quick service as I'm more a table service type. I do love Boulangerie Patisserie Les Halles in France when I just want some carbs.  My husband and I had an awesome lunch at Cosmic Ray's this past April that I remember being very happy with but that could have been post race hunger calling out.


----------



## Simba's Girl

This is kinda tough!

TS: Rose & Crown. Always have a great meal there and the location is great. CM servers are always friendly and attentive. My kids and I always get the Fish & Chips and DH usually gets a burger

CS: I'm going with Satuli Canteen as well. Again with the Tofu and chimichurri (I know that's spelled wrong and I'm too lazy today to fix it) sauce. 

In other news, my training plan starts TOMORROW!!! WOAH!


----------



## apdebord

TS: California Grill- the filet with whatever seasonal accompaniment is always a winner. They have also always knocked it out of the park with off menu sushi. I’m able to tell them what I’m feeling and they always create something amazing. 

CS: Does Trader Sams count? I love the spicy tuna roll. Otherwise, I guess Satuli even though I’ve only eaten there once. I don’t go to counter service often so I don’t have a favorite.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property? If you feel like it, throw your favorite menu item from those restaurants in there, too.


Oh man this is tough. 

Table service: Inside the parks I have to go with Tiffins. I just love the atmosphere and the food. With Animal Kingdom as my favorite park it’s one of my favorite dining options. Outside the parks I think I have to go Homecomin’. I have had nothing but great experiences there. They just added a brunch that I need to try. I am doing Cali Grill for the first time in Nov. so my opinion could change.

Quick Service: Satuli Canteen, for a quick service it’s awesome. Again the atmosphere is fantastic and it’s in my favorite park. I am also a big fan of the Harambe Market. An honorable Mention is probably Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Probably weird to say, but I think my favorite table service is Tusker House. Even though it’s character meal prices I always feel that I’ve had good food and a decent value. I love the green curry shrimp (I think the official name is longer, but that’s how I know it).

I’ll also say, I’ve enjoyed almost everywhere I’ve eaten from the routinely derided (Boatwrights) to the rarely mentioned (Restaurant Marrakech) to the lauded (Boma, Sanaa). I think we’ve still tried less than half of the restaurants and have never really done any signature dining. We will be trying the new prix fixe menu at Be Our Guest in January for our first visit there, along with our first visit to Ohana.

Quick Service: We’ve never done Satuli Canteen as I’m the only person in my family who has done anything more than a walkthrough of Pandora (the day we went last January neither ride ever was below 1.5 hour wait, the land itself was a madhouse, and we were staying off property so we never had a chance at FP+). Looking forward to trying it sometime. I like Sleepy Hollow, although I liked it more when it had the hand-dipped corn dogs which I think have disappeared. I could basically eat everything at les Halles. I’ve had a lot of good experiences at Riverside Mill in POR. I’ll try pretty much an QS long as there are options other than frozen burger patties and chicken nuggets (both of which I’ll eat and likely not hate because I’m not picky).


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  So many good choices, it’s so hard to narrow it down to one from each category. 

TS:  I’ll go with Chefs de France right now. The bouef bourguignon is just so good!  There are too many honorable mentions to go into, though. 

CS:  Tangierine Cafe. I love the beef and lamb shawarma platters and will often make multiple stops here per visit. Honorable mentions in this category go to Columbia Harbour House, a perennial favorite, and Flame Tree Barbecue.


----------



## roxymama

Good thing I'm already full from breakfast while answering

TS: Victoria and Alberts...we went on our honeymoon and I'll never forget it.  For less rare...be our guests...I'm a sucker for ambiance

QS: satuli canteen or Columbia harbor or the one in Japan or Tusker house back when it was counter service


Ps I really want to try that new Peter Pan float thing this trip


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: So hard to choose! If we remove all the character meals...
CS: Satuli Canteen and BOG lunch- the quality of meals at both these places is just far above anything else!
TS: We always enjoy breakfast at Kona Cafe (Kona french press coffee,Tonga Toast and Pineapple Macdcadmina nut pancakes)- although the service has gone down hill, Runner up-high tea at Beach Club

Nothing beats the hand dipped corn dogs from the red wagon at Disneyland!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD - 

Table service - Boatwrights - love the Cajun food and pecan pie
Counter service - Tie between Sunshine Seasons and Flame Tree BBQ


----------



## roxymama

Honerable mention to Pinocchio village haus if you get the seat looking into small world.  

Woodys lunch box for the "not pop tarts" intrigues me to but I've haven't been there yet


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
Table Service:  Trattoria al Forno
Quick Service:  Tangierine Cafe; runner-up to Hurricane Hannas


----------



## Keels

TS: Cali Grill
CS: 

I guess I’ll go with Les Halles in France. I don’t really eat much CS I guess?


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Ps I really want to try that new Peter Pan float thing this trip



One of those has my name on it when I'm there for MNSSHP in a couple weeks.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> One of those has my name on it when I'm there for MNSSHP in a couple weeks.


They are selling them outside of the Halloween party now too.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property? If you feel like it, throw your favorite menu item from those restaurants in there, too.



TS: Victoria & Albert's. The best Disney restaurant, hands down. We go every time we're back at our house in FL. We're really excited to dine there on Thanksgiving night, where they add a special holiday touch to their 10 course tasting menu. 

CS: The Trio Combo at Cava del Tequila. Who doesn't like guacamole, cheese dip, and salsa?


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> They are selling them outside of the Halloween party now too.



I know, but the Halloween party is when I'm going to be there.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> TS: Victoria & Albert's. The best Disney restaurant, hands down. We go every time we're back at our house in FL. We're really excited to dine there on Thanksgiving night, where they add a special holiday touch to their 10 course tasting menu.
> 
> CS: The Trio Combo at Cava del Tequila. Who doesn't like guacamole, cheese dip, and salsa?


I think I’d die after 5 courses.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I think I’d die after 5 courses.


The courses are sized accordingly so you should be fine.  I'll be there Saturday for dinner and first time since their major menu change in July.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> The courses are sized accordingly so you should be fine.  I'll be there Saturday for dinner and first time since their major menu change in July.


Maybe after I pay off all my college debt I’ll go there.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property? If you feel like it, throw your favorite menu item from those restaurants in there, too.


Let me preface this by saying I am vegetarian, so my choices may be very different from those of you who are not. I have always been a picky eater (being vegetarian actually makes that much easier), so you won't find any fine dining on my list. That being said, here are my go to's!

*Table Service: *Boma, La Hacienda de San Angel (margaritas!), and Tusker House. The beauty of Boma and Tusker House is that they have something for everyone, including lots of vegetarian options, kid friendly options, and dessert!

Honorable mentions go to: Mama Melrose for good, simple Italian food; Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater for decent food in a fun atmosphere; Tokyo Dining for charming waitstaff and fresh cuisine that is something different.

*Quick Service: *La Cantina de San Angel (who serve the same Empanadas con Queso I love at the table service and premium margaritas on-the-rocks), Satu'li Canteen (I love their Chile Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl!)

Honorable Mentions go to: Pecos  Bill's for their toppings bar and Les Halle's Boulangerie & Patisserie for the Brie aux Pommes sandwich and macarons.

In January I will be trying Trattoria al Forno for the first time and hope it will become a new Italian favorite! On one of my upcoming trips, I am also hoping to finally try the Vegetable Platter at Tangierine Cafe. It sounds delicious and has good reviews!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> CS: The Trio Combo at Cava del Tequila. Who doesn't like guacamole, cheese dip, and salsa?



Is that the queso blanco dip? That popped up on one of the videos we watched and it looked way bueno.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Maybe after I pay off all my college debt I’ll go there.



It's kind of like a 13th mortgage payment 



CDKG said:


> Let me preface this by saying I am vegetarian, so my choices may be very different from those of you who are not. I have always been a picky eater (being vegetarian actually makes that much easier), so you won't find any fine dining on my list. That being said, here are my go to's!



You might be surprised to see what Disney's fine dining restaurants offer for vegetarians. V&A has a fully vegan tasting menu, and places like Jiko have vegan and vegetarian menus too.


----------



## TeeterTots

TS: Cali grill or Jiko

QS: ?Columbia harbor house


----------



## Bree

TS: Jiko for now.  My answer may change after our reservation at V&A in September. 

CS: Tangeriene Cafe. I like the vegetarian platter and ask for a side of tzatziki. Simple yet refreshing on a hot day. Sometimes I’ll add a piece of Baklava for dessert if I’m super hungry. The coffee is good too as well as the adult tangerine slushy.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

TS: Grand Floridian Cafe (we go every trip and it has never disappointed us).

QS: Flame Tree BBQ (not the best ribs in the world, but damn good for a theme park QS).


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Maybe after I pay off all my college debt I’ll go there.


The courses at V&A are cheaper than any of the courses I had in college.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - another great topic... and I'm starving right now - so reading everyone's responses has made me crave these restaurants even more.

Quick service - Be our Guest (lunch), Flame Tree BBQ and Tangierine Cafe... and another plug for the fixins bar at Pecos Bill's!

Table service - as a non-frequent WDW visitor I really haven't been to many table service restaurants.  My favorite is probably Prime Time 50's Cafe.  Looking forward to visiting new ones in a few months!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  

Table service:  Tiffins.  So very good.  Yes, it's expensive, but the food is spectacular and I feel like the Rivers of Light dining package gives added value to the quality of the meal.  My first time there my server was having so much fun "apologizing" for everything she kept bringing.  

Quick service:  Hmm, this is a tough one.  I guess I'll say Satuli Canteen, but only because it's the best quick service meal I recently had at Disney World.  The past two years I ate quite a few lunches at the Flower & Garden food booths.  

Disneyland version:

Table service:  Cafe Orleans in New Orleans Square and Carnation Cafe on Main Street.

Quick service:  Rancho Del Zocalo in Frontierland and Flo's V-8 Cafe in Carsland.


----------



## JulieODC

Table service is throwing me for a loop - we don’t have a place we go every visit, and tend to jump around. I think Flying Fish would be up there. I did really like Jiko - just find the location tough. 

For QS, I am going with Flametree - we go every single trip. We like the food, but moreso the relatively quiet seating area behind the restaurant. That lunch beer always tastes so good!

Honorable mentions go to Pecos Bills and Tangierine Cafe (tradition to always eat there when in MK and Epcot).


----------



## Dis5150

So far behind so I am just going to jump into Sunday's question:

TS: We really haven't been many places but we do love Whispering Canyon Cafe. 
QS: BOG for ambiance, Flametree for food in general and Casey's for corn dog nuggets.


----------



## hotblooded

cavepig said:


> Quick Service - I really enjoy Satuli Canteen. The tofu & potato hash is my choice of bowl.
> 
> Table Service - I really enjoy Yak & Yeti and what ever vegetarian dish.   Trail's End is always a nice meal too as I just enjoy going over to Fort Wilderness.


Same for me, with Boma for table service as well.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Favorites...

Table Service: Sanaa, Jiko, Yak & Yeti (fish tacos FTW!), Sci Fi Dine-In (my once- or twice-a-year burger spot), Hollywood Brown Derby (the salmon never fails me), Tutto Italia, Via Napoli (the Capricciosa pie is divine), San Angel Inn, La Hacienda, California Grill, Il Mulino, Victoria & Albert's.

Counter Service: Restaurantosaurus (black bean burger), PizzeRizzo (the pizza is unspectacular, but consistently okay, and there's always indoor seating), Columbia Harbour House (Lighthouse sandwich is back!!), Casey's Corner, Artist's Pallete (Saratoga chicken salad), Roaring Fork.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> V&A has a fully vegan tasting menu, and places like Jiko have vegan and vegetarian menus too.


I can vouch - I was amazed by how V&A beautifully accommodated our party, which included a pescatarian with a shellfish allergy, a vegetarian, and a lover of all meat.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD:
Like @JulieODC said, we skip around a lot too!

TS: I'm a sucker for atmosphere! I love Be Our Guest, Sci-Fri and even Coral Reef. Go ahead and roast me.. I know none of these places have "the best" food. 
QS: Yak & Yeti and Trolley Car Cafe (butterfinger cupcake with starbs, please!)


----------



## KSellers88

Table Service: 50's Primetime is normally a must do for us. I'm extremely picky, so a lot of the fancier restaurants don't work for us. I also really like Whispering Canyon Cafe's food. 

Quick Service: Be Our Guest for breakfast (Croissant Donut, yummm!). Flametree BBQ for lunch. Casey's for dinner.


----------



## tidefan

Table Service:  Yachtsman Steakhouse.  We find this to be a much better value than Le Cellier (which we also like) and our food here has always been top notch.

Counter Service:  Our go to for counter service has been Sassagoula Floatworks Factory over at Port Orleans French Quarter.  I love that if you have a refillable mug, they let you get the 6 beignets in place of the drink (since you already have the mug).  Also, the Shrimp and Grits there are really, really good...


----------



## JM735

lhermiston said:


> 135 days until marathon weekend kicks off!



Perhaps a rude reminder, but probably necessary!  Time to commit to a training plan…



lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property?



This must be like asking a parent to pick their favorite child.  So many good options.

TS: It’s truly amazing, but I’m going to consider Victoria & Alberts an experience and exclude it. I think I’ll have to go with California Grill as my favorite.  But Narcoosee’s, Tiffins and Flying Fish were all near the top.

CS: Satuli Canteen.  Awesome food and great theming in a completely immersive area within an amazing park.


----------



## mankle30

SAFD: Not that I've tried a lot of restaurants . . .  but

TS - Boma was fantastic with a great castmember who dared us to eat the (free) cupcakes he brought as my wife and I were on our honeymoon. 
CS - I really like the food and value from Flame Tree Grill.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
TS - Be Our Guest. Friggin Beast's castle.
CS - Cosmic Ray's. Preferably a table with a castle view.
Can you tell I'm all about the MK???

*I should probably add (for those of you who don't know this) that because of my dietary restrictions, I can't order off the menu at restaurants, I get special pre-cooked airline-style meals. I can get them at any TS, which is why I'm all about the castle. I can only get my meals at select CS locations (one per park), including Cosmic Ray's ... which is why I'm one of the like, 12 people who like that place.


----------



## Chaitali

Great question and I'm glad I waited until after lunch to catch up   For table service, I'd say California Grill Brunch.  It was amazing.  I do love V&A as well but the price point makes it not as accessible.  But I agree that they do a great job with vegetarian diets.  I had the vegetarian menu there and my mom had a vegan menu (plus she can't have mushrooms).  

For quick service, either the Mexico place at Epcot or Satuli Canteen.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: I’ve never had a bad meal at WDW! So this is tough. So here goes... although I’ll change my mind as soon as I hit post.

TS: Kona Cafe breakfast, Tonga toast and Pineapple-Macadamia Nut Pancakes, great way to start a day

QS: Columbia Harbor House lunch, sitting upstairs looking over MK

One special evening: Boathouse, crab cake dinner sitting on the back deck watching amphibicars go by while listening to easy listening live music from whatever stage was nearby.

And for a great dinner, all the TS restaurants in EPCOT and all the great restaurants in resorts.... Oooh, like Monsieur Paul’s REAL French onion soup and chocolate sphere dessert or Yachtsman's Steakhouse, or ... see, I can't stop thinking. So many great restaurants.


----------



## leholcomb

SAFD - Tough this week! Total Disney foodie here!

For table service, I have to go with 'Ohana. The food is always delicious (so much meat!) and I love watching the fireworks during dinner. I have a ressie there is a few weeks during Hallowishes that I'm excited for. But in addition to the tastiness, it holds a lot of sentimental memories for me. 9 years ago on the college program, it was a dream to eat there. The next semester, I met my old roommates (now best friends) down there and we scrounged up the money and secured a ressie to go! Now we make it a point to eat there whenever we are all together (they will be joining me in a few weeks). It just always gives me the warm and fuzzies. Although that may also be the Lapu Lapu.... 

Quick service, is a 3 way tie: Columbia Harbour House in MK - I like to sit in the overlook with my bowl of clam chowder...; Flame Tree Barbeque - love going down by the water and eating a nice pulled pork sandwich with the view of Everest; and last but not least, Tangerine Cafe in EPCOT - amazing food that you can't get elsewhere on property. 

Man, that was hard.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 135 days until marathon weekend kicks off!
> 
> So, yesterday my daughters and I watched a few Disney food videos on YouTube, trying to come up with ideas for spending our snack credits (hello, pulled pork mac and cheese!). Naturally, that's got me thinking about food today.
> 
> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a simple one: what are your favorite (non-Disney Springs, I'm saving that for another week) table service and counter service restaurants on property? If you feel like it, throw your favorite menu item from those restaurants in there, too.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Table service: Ohana. We've only done Ohana twice, but it is - hands down - my family's favorite TS. The menu has something for everyone, the setting and ambiance is great (our first time, my daughters and I hula danced and we caught Wishes!) and it's great visiting a deluxe resort. The proximity to MK is awesome, too. Favorite menu item: honey coriander wings.
> 
> Quick Service: Columbia Harbour House. My only must-do QS for every trip. I just love this place. Sitting upstairs is generally nice and quiet. I only get one thing there and I love it: the fried shrimp.
> 
> All of this said, we are trying out a few restaurants this next trip that I hope challenge the throne, including Boma, Trail's End and Flame Tree BBQ.
> 
> ...and now I'm hungry! Have a great week, everyone.



Quick Service - It's a tie between Peco Bills and and Flame Tree

Table Service - Yak & Yeti or 50's Prime Time

Sorry couldn't just pick 1 lol.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

Table Service: Via Napoli. Can't help it. We are pizza people and with three kids, it is so nice to just sit down in some a/c and eat a giant pizza together. Easy Peasy. 

Counter Service: Yorkshire County Fish. Although I've heard the fish and chips have changed so this may not be on my list anymore. Second place would be Flame Tree BBQ. 

Apparently I need to visit Satuli this trip! (Also, there is literally not one single restaurant in MK or HS that I look forward to visiting).


----------



## emilyindisney

SAFD (also known as Tuesday's are for Disney because I'm so slow):

Table Service: Toss up between Yak and Yeti and Kona Cafe for me. Kona is great for breakfast or dinner and I love any extra time I get to spend enjoying the Poly. Yak and Yeti is another favorite- so much good stuff on the menu that every time I go I could try something different and be happy. 

Quick Service: I've only been once but I was really impressed with how good Satuli Canteen is- looks like I'm not the only one around here!


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> Quick Service - It's a tie between Peco Bills and and Flame Tree
> 
> Table Service - Yak & Yeti or 50's Prime Time
> 
> Sorry couldn't just pick 1 lol.



We’re trying Flame Tree, Yak & Yeti and 50’s Prime Time in January!


----------



## lhermiston

emilyindisney said:


> Quick Service: I've only been once but I was really impressed with how good Satuli Canteen is- looks like I'm not the only one around here!



All of these votes for Satuli Canteen have me a little bummed we’re only doing AK for a day. Won’t be able to fit that in.


----------



## LSUlakes

lhermiston said:


> We’re trying Flame Tree, Yak & Yeti and 50’s Prime Time in January!



Get the duck at Yak & Yeti!!!!!! I just love 50's as well. They have a sampler entree or something that has fried chicken, meat load and roast. 5* IMO. BTW they have a cook book likely in your resort gift shop that has the recipe for the meat loaf and its perfect! Now I'm hungry. Ohhhh and ribs at Flame Tree FTW


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> All of these votes for Satuli Canteen have me a little bummed we’re only doing AK for a day. Won’t be able to fit that in.


Personally I would trade Flame Tree for it but that’s just me.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Personally I would trade Flame Tree for it but that’s just me.


If you have never eaten at Satuli Canteen, I agree. It is worth the experience. But the food is different, and not to everyone's taste. It is a "love it or leave it" place. 

There is a reason that so many people love Flame Tree - the food is good and it is familiar.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> If you have never eaten at Satuli Canteen, I agree. It is worth the experience. But the food is different, and not to everyone's taste. It is a "love it or leave it" place.
> 
> There is a reason that so many people love Flame Tree - the food is good and it is familiar.


True although the food at Satuli specifically the bowls are very customizable.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> True although the food at Satuli specifically the bowls are very customizable.


Agreed, but not customizable with familiar options. No matter how you make your bowl, it is not going to taste like a familiar meal. We like the food, but we don't love it. We have eaten there 6 or 7 times and the location and atmosphere is what keeps us coming back, not the food.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Agreed, but not customizable with familiar options. No matter how you make your bowl, it is not going to taste like a familiar meal. We like the food, but we don't love it. We have eaten there 6 or 7 times and the location and atmosphere is what keeps us coming back, not the food.


I am partial to the cheeseburger pods and the chips. I really loved those chips. Then the blueberry cheesecake was awesome too.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I am partial to the cheeseburger pods and the chips. I really loved those chips. Then the blueberry cheesecake was awesome too.


The blueberry cheesecake is awesome, and just the right portion size.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> Get the duck at Yak & Yeti!!!!!! I just love 50's as well. They have a sampler entree or something that has fried chicken, meat load and roast. 5* IMO. BTW they have a cook book likely in your resort gift shop that has the recipe for the meat loaf and its perfect! Now I'm hungry. Ohhhh and ribs at Flame Tree FTW



It’s like you’re reading my mind. 



rteetz said:


> Personally I would trade Flame Tree for it but that’s just me.



Flame Tree has been my white whale for a few years. Always wanted to try it, but never had the chance. 

One option is to share a bowl at Satuli for a snack or something. My daughters also really want to try the cheeseburger bao buns. 

So much food, so little time.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It’s like you’re reading my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame Tree has been my white whale for a few years. Always wanted to try it, but never had the chance.
> 
> One option is to share a bowl at Satuli for a snack or something. My daughters also really want to try the cheeseburger bao buns.
> 
> So much food, so little time.


I say add more AK time but that’s cause it’s my favorite park


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I say add more AK time but that’s cause it’s my favorite park



Thought about it. Current plan is one day at AK (expo day), one at HS (arrival day) two at Epcot and three at MK (though one of those is marathon day). 

We could conceivably give up an MK day in favor of AK, but I’m reluctant to do so.


----------



## wdvak

Table service: Yak & Yeti

Counter Service: Harbor House & Be our Guest


----------



## steph0808

Table Service: I've only dined at them once, but I love Ohana and Yak and Yeti. I have dined twice at 50s Prime Time. The first time was awesome, but the second wasn't as good. 

Counter Service: Be Our Guest, hands down. But I haven't taken advantage of all the awesome CS options yet.


----------



## steph0808

And with my 10k done this weekend, finally registered for the half! (should be in Corral B with my time, might try late September for a Corral A time. Not sure I have it in me, but I can try). 

I am still conflicted about not doing the full, but I don't really want to train for it or take out a larger chunk of park time for it. But it's my race. 

There's always next year.


----------



## Philo2020

Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?

Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!


----------



## rteetz

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!


Personally I wouldn’t do the dining plan. I’ve done it in the past (never solo though) and feel you can get more bang for your buck paying out of pocket. You’re not locked into trying to use all of your credits during a race weekend either.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!


 My family got the dining plan once, and it was not good for us. We had to eat way too much to get our money’s worth! LOL We simply could not eat three big meals and a snack every day. (Especially would not be feasible for me on a race weekend.) It may be worth it for you if you are a big eater, or if you can get a smaller plan. Check out what is offered for each plan and at what price, decide if those are the meals you want to eat, and estimate how much it comes out per meal and decide if you can do better with or without the plan.


----------



## rteetz

Flights for marathon weekend are booked!


----------



## Livelovedance

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!


We've done the dining plan multiple times for convenience. We liked the idea of paying for everything before we went, and that we didn't have to worry about the prices of our meals. On our most recent trip we went without the dining plan, and honestly, we probably won't use the plan anymore. We decided to "prepay" our meals by purchasing Disney gift cards (using Target redcards to get 5% off), and used those to pay for everything. It was great because we still had the feeling of paying for everything before we went, we still didn't worry about the prices, but at the same time we ate how we wanted to eat, instead of worrying about losing credits! I didn't even miss the resort refillable mug, because we spend so little time at the resort that we hardly ever use it anyway. While the gift cards were intended for food only, we ended up using them for everything (meals, snacks, drinks, souvenirs), and still had money left over at the end of our trip. The best part about that was we didn't have to scramble to buy snacks to use up credits - we're just saving the gift cards towards our next trip!

As a solo traveler on a race weekend, I'd definitely take the previous advice of determining where you want to eat, and the approximate prices. Give yourself some wiggle room for snacks and drinks, and use that to decide what would work best for you. I'm going to guess you'd probably come out ahead without the dining plan, but it depends on how you will use it! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bree

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!



I wouldn’t bother. The dining plan was designed for Disney to make a profit not for the guest to save money. Yes, I know you can come out ahead if you order the most expensive item off every menu, but seriously...the average guest is not that savvy and have spreadsheets and their exact meals planned out months in advance to make sure they are getting their money’s worth.


----------



## ANIM8R

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!



In our situation, it's just my wife and I...and we're AP. We hit WDW about three times a year and have found that the Basic Dining Plan (or whatever the "middle" one is) works for us. There are two big factors in that justification: 1) my wife's fondness for Starbucks and the ability to use that as a snack and 2) the inclusion of an alcoholic drink at table service visits. The bottomless soda cup (resort only) also plays a factor in us getting the dining plan as well.

Again, that's just us. YMMV


----------



## Philo2020

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!



Thank you all for your responses to my question about the Disney dining plan.  I believe I just wanted to immerse myself in more Disney but based on what I have read and the advice here it is best for me not to get the dining plan, I am not really a big eater and likely will need to be very flexible during the weekend.  Thanks again, this board is always a great resource and inspiration!


----------



## roxymama

steph0808 said:


> I am still conflicted about not doing the full, but I don't really want to train for it or take out a larger chunk of park time for it.



Basically me right now...
I know training for a fun-run half is way easier than the full.  Mostly because I'm training for a full right now and it's a big commitment.



Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!



I had thought about doing the quick service plan for my trip, but since it will just be my dad and I and me going off on my own here and there.  I'd just rather not  be tied down to it.  If we decide to book a table service at a place randomly that has an opening, we will.  And if I just want to eat snacks all day, I will


----------



## steph0808

roxymama said:


> Basically me right now...
> I know training for a fun-run half is way easier than the full.  Mostly because I'm training for a full right now and it's a big commitment.



I did a full in November 2017 and then WDW full in January 2018. Why? Not quite sure! It's definitely a much larger commitment! 



> I had thought about doing the quick service plan for my trip, but since it will just be my dad and I and me going off on my own here and there.  I'd just rather not  be tied down to it.  If we decide to book a table service at a place randomly that has an opening, we will.  And if I just want to eat snacks all day, I will



You sound like me - I'll be traveling with my mom, who is my Disney partner-in-crime.  We usually do one big table service/day and just snack in between, so the meal plan never makes financial sense for us.


----------



## leholcomb

So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one). 

The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails. 
The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night. 

I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!


----------



## lhermiston

leholcomb said:


> So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one).
> 
> The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails.
> The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night.
> 
> I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!



I vote for the half, given your concerns about trail running.


----------



## SarahDisney

leholcomb said:


> So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one).
> 
> The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails.
> The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night.
> 
> I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!



How "not flat" are we talking about? If it's super hilly, it might not be get you a great POT. If it's only a few small hills, then it seems like it'd be a better idea than the trail race, even though the logistics are harder.
Honestly, if you're worried about past injuries and trails, I wouldn't run the trail race. You don't want to potentially set yourself up for an injury. While POT and healthy is the best case scenario, showing up with no POT and healthy is certainly better than showing up dealing with the aftermath of an injury.
If you think the half cut get you in under that cutoff, I'd go for that.


----------



## roxymama

How trained are you right now for that HM and how many weeks away is it?  Do you have the base to give the POT cutoff a good shot?  

If so, my gut says to go for it.  But I also don't have to pay for the hotel or drive all that way and am an enabler.  Sooooo

PS If you have not been in training mode for something this distance be super careful listening to your body to avoid injury! (Which I guess we should all do irregardless of amount of training)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Philo2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I did a quick search but didn't find anything specific to my below question.  I am traveling solo and doing the Dopey this year and am trying to figure out food options.  I know there are a ton of varied thoughts on this topic but what are the thoughts on the Disney dining plan?  I will have 5 full days (4 of those being race days) with likely 3 park days.  I feel like I am trying to talk myself into it but not sure it makes financial sense and I don't have any experience with the Disney dining plan.  I know each situation is different but any general thoughts for my scenario from those that have tried the dining plan in the past?
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance on this topic!!


As others have said, do your research.  Determine where you would eat and what you would eat and see if the plan makes sense for you financially.  The dining plan can also be a lot of food on just the QS and TS options alone.  This makes it very easy to forget about snacks until you suddenly realize you have a lot of them.  

You may be able to get better room rates without the dining plan than with it.  It's certainly possible to get your money's worth with it.  But it's also possible to make it a great deal for Disney and not so much for you.  

I've had trips where I saved money on the dining plan and trips where I've saved money by paying out of pocket.


----------



## cavepig

leholcomb said:


> So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one).
> 
> The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails.
> The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night.
> 
> I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!


 Which one gives you more confidence to nail the time needed for POT?  Sounds like the half one based on your history with trails.  If the hotel and pet boarding isn't part of any deal breaking on it I would go for the half 2 hours away.   Having a POT is great, but if it causes any stress/injuries/uneeded costs/etc.  trying to get it then it may not be worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mankle30

Philo2020 said:


> Thank you all for your responses to my question about the Disney dining plan.  I believe I just wanted to immerse myself in more Disney but based on what I have read and the advice here it is best for me not to get the dining plan, I am not really a big eater and likely will need to be very flexible during the weekend.  Thanks again, this board is always a great resource and inspiration!





Philo2020 said:


> Thank you all for your responses to my question about the Disney dining plan.  I believe I just wanted to immerse myself in more Disney but based on what I have read and the advice here it is best for me not to get the dining plan, I am not really a big eater and likely will need to be very flexible during the weekend.  Thanks again, this board is always a great resource and inspiration!





Philo2020 said:


> Thank you all for your responses to my question about the Disney dining plan.  I believe I just wanted to immerse myself in more Disney but based on what I have read and the advice here it is best for me not to get the dining plan, I am not really a big eater and likely will need to be very flexible during the weekend.  Thanks again, this board is always a great resource and inspiration!



Just to add a thought. My wife and I had the dining plan for our honeymoon and felt like we were completely stuffed the whole time. We also felt that our table service dining reservations, while delicious, took away from time we could spend in the parks. 

This year, we're paying as we go, and have only four dining reservations (including hoop dee doo) for a whole week. With shorter park hours in the winter, we want to take advantage of the time we have and not feel like we're a) lethargic because of how much for we've had to eat, and b) rushing to the fireworks, shows and attractions because a meal has taken up much more of our park time than we had counted on.


----------



## TCB in FLA

leholcomb said:


> So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one).
> 
> The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails.
> The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night.
> 
> I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!


If you don’t train on trails, I certainly wouldn’t pick the 10 miler to try for a POT. If possible, do that half if you think you can make the cutoff time. Having that buffer will be worth the hotel stay and pet boarding.


----------



## JulieODC

Hi all!

Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-

I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.

We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it??? 

I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-
> 
> I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.
> 
> We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it???
> 
> I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.


It’s a brand new dinner menu. Reviews so far have been positive. The atmosphere is the biggest thing at BoG.


----------



## Tygerlil

Aloha kākou (all of us),

Quick question - can you use a Disney gift card to pay for some of the registration now with the new system?  Iʻm looking at that Dopey reg - being able to use 175 of a gift card I have would definitely make that fee a lot easier...


Related question: if flying in solo, any suggestions for how to find people to possibly split a room or PhotoPass, etc. with?  My friends and immediate family canʻt come - school and uni semesters start Jan 7th this year. 

Mahalo for any help/advice!


----------



## Bree

JulieODC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-
> 
> I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.
> 
> We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it???
> 
> I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.



I’ve been to BOG since they change over to the new Prix Fixe menu.  I always enjoyed dinner there and never had a bad meal. The new menu is FANTASTIC.  The only thing I didn’t care for were the desserts.  They weren’t bad, but not nearly as good as my appetizer (escargot) and entree (filet Mignon). They had been preplated and then left to sit out and warm up.  They were cold in the middle and soggy on the bottom. Out of all three desserts the macaron was my favorite. I don’t care for white chocolate and have to be in the mood for regular chocolate.


----------



## rteetz

Tygerlil said:


> Aloha kākou (all of us),
> 
> Quick question - can you use a Disney gift card to pay for some of the registration now with the new system?  Iʻm looking at that Dopey reg - being able to use 175 of a gift card I have would definitely make that fee a lot easier...
> 
> 
> Related question: if flying in solo, any suggestions for how to find people to possibly split a room or PhotoPass, etc. with?  My friends and immediate family canʻt come - school and uni semesters start Jan 7th this year.
> 
> Mahalo for any help/advice!


No they only accept one form of payment. So you would need to cover the entire cost with the gift card.


----------



## Tygerlil

Mahalo!


----------



## steph0808

leholcomb said:


> So I need some opinions and advice. I have had a weekend in September open up and there are two races I could run for POT (currently do not have one).
> 
> The first, a local 10 mile trail run. Due to past injuries, I do not fair well with trails.
> The second, a half marathon 2 hours away. This is not a flat course but it is a road race. This would require me to board my pets and book a hotel on Friday night.
> 
> I looked at the guesstimated times I would need for each distance to bump me up into the POT corrals. Question, which one would you choose and if I don't meet that time (esp on the trail) is it even worth pursuing a POT? I would feel much better with a corral or two buffer. Thanks all!



Half marathon, totally. Trail runs are a huge time suck for me - as in they add 3-4 minutes per mile over what I could do in a road race of the same length.




JulieODC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-
> 
> I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.
> 
> We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it???
> 
> I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.



Darn you  I've been trying to find a BOG dinner since we spontaneously booked our marathon weekend trip (past the 180 day window) and haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## cavepig

Tygerlil said:


> Aloha kākou (all of us),
> 
> Quick question - can you use a Disney gift card to pay for some of the registration now with the new system?  Iʻm looking at that Dopey reg - being able to use 175 of a gift card I have would definitely make that fee a lot easier...
> 
> 
> Related question: if flying in solo, any suggestions for how to find people to possibly split a room or PhotoPass, etc. with?  My friends and immediate family canʻt come - school and uni semesters start Jan 7th this year.
> 
> Mahalo for any help/advice!


Yes, only one card to cover the whole cost plus 6.6% fee.  You can add to it here https://www.disneygiftcard.com/ so then you could still use it.


----------



## lhermiston

JulieODC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-
> 
> I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.
> 
> We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it???
> 
> I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.



I’m one of the rare folks who think BOG is highly overrated. Admittedly, we had a less than ideal experience. It sticks with you, though. 

I haven’t had the new BOG menu, but I’d choose Ohana every single time.


----------



## kleph

marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.

i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?


----------



## ANIM8R

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?



I've experienced that...as I'm sure most people here have. The way I deal with it is what you mentioned - "I really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race".

I realize that if I don't "suck it up" and get myself out on the road and train for my marathon, it will be a MISERABLE experience. Not "might", but "will". I don't want to have that. So, motivated or not, I know I have to get out there....just like a job.

TL;DR: Fear


----------



## mankle30

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?



I wouldn't say that I'm an expert, but I too have felt the lag in training. I've always felt like a training run has been particularly successful when I go and run on a day that I didn't feel like going originally. I will usually tell myself to get out the door and that I'll be happy I did it afterward. Personally, I'm not the "runner's high" type of person and, at my weight, running is usually a slog, but on the days I feel physically up to it and just don't mentally want to do it, I tell myself how much better I'll feel afterwards -- not physically, mind you, but I'll be glad that I did it and I can check off another few miles and another training run.

EDIT: Also -- I've started to listen to podcasts when running as opposed to music and this is actually helping to pass the time.


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?



Get some fresh jams if you listen to music or just change up what you listen to. Maybe treat yourself to some new running swag? Mentally, remind yourself why you’re doing this race in the first place, picture your family and friends cheering you on and crossing the finish.


----------



## opusone

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?



When I get less than motivated, I try to switch up the runs a bit... for example, instead of going to the track for a speed workout, I'll do it on the road (setting up a Garmin Workout on my watch so it tells me when to start/stop).  Or, I will go run with our local running group on an easy or long run day.  I might also go out on my bike instead of an easy run.  Anything to mix it up and get me back in the game.


----------



## kleph

Thanks for the feedback. a couple of points in response... 

I dont run with headphones so that's not an option.

I almost always run the same course because 1) its flat and 2) no cars. I might throw in a couple different routes.

Swag would be nice but after registering for the Goofy, the budget is tight.

Getting a group to run with might be an option. With Labor Day upon us, more folks will be getting into race mode. Piggybacking on their enthusiasm could work.

This isnt overtraining (which I've also gone through and it isnt fun). That's a real physical issue, this is entirely a mental hurdle. I know I need to do the work and I get it done, I just want to make it seem less like a chore than it does right now.


----------



## camaker

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?





kleph said:


> Thanks for the feedback. a couple of points in response...
> 
> I dont run with headphones so that's not an option.
> 
> I almost always run the same course because 1) its flat and 2) no cars. I might throw in a couple different routes.
> 
> Swag would be nice but after registering for the Goofy, the budget is tight.
> 
> Getting a group to run with might be an option. With Labor Day upon us, more folks will be getting into race mode. Piggybacking on their enthusiasm could work.
> 
> This isnt overtraining (which I've also gone through and it isnt fun). That's a real physical issue, this is entirely a mental hurdle. I know I need to do the work and I get it done, I just want to make it seem less like a chore than it does right now.



It sounds like you've entered the "2nd job" phase of marathon training.  At least that's what I call the last 1/2 to 1/3 of a marathon training plan where it feels like you're spending so much time running that it feels like it's a 2nd job.  I don't think there's a magic bullet for this, but you've been given some good suggestions already.  I'm a natural rule follower, so I feel worse when I don't follow my plan.  That's a major form of motivation for me.  I also like to use race day visualization during these training runs.  I think about the race(s) I'm training for and visualize how it's going to feel running them and picture myself crossing finish lines meeting my goal times.  

Try pushing yourself to trying new things, too.  You say you don't run with headphones "so that's not an option".  Make it an option.  Maybe introducing some auditory stimulation will break up the monotony.  At least try.  I love running listening to audiobooks.  They let me focus on what's happening in the story and keep me distracted from some of the more mentally wearing aspects of distance running.  If you find the right books that engage you, it can also provide an impetus to get out there on those training runs.  I've found myself eager to get to the next training run just so that I can find out what happens in the story I'm listening to.

Whatever you try, good luck finding your motivation!


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Flights for marathon weekend are booked!


Just booked mine as well.


----------



## cavepig

kleph said:


> Thanks for the feedback. a couple of points in response...
> 
> I dont run with headphones so that's not an option.
> 
> I almost always run the same course because 1) its flat and 2) no cars. I might throw in a couple different routes.
> 
> Swag would be nice but after registering for the Goofy, the budget is tight.
> 
> Getting a group to run with might be an option. With Labor Day upon us, more folks will be getting into race mode. Piggybacking on their enthusiasm could work.
> 
> This isnt overtraining (which I've also gone through and it isnt fun). That's a real physical issue, this is entirely a mental hurdle. I know I need to do the work and I get it done, I just want to make it seem less like a chore than it does right now.


  I do not run with headphones either for safety.  But, I have a marathon in like 2 weeks & I'm mentally ok (well totally doubting any goal so sort of ok).  I have a slight injury I'm dealing with so kind of feel I'm falling apart.  So, I just bought a new tank to wear at it, shopping therapy helps me?!  Having someone to run with on my long runs has totally helped keep that exciting and finding new routes for it every week.     Do you have anyone you can vent/complain/brag/get feeback to/from about your runs?  That helps me mentally just to talk. If not, feel free to use us here for pick me ups or what not.


----------



## jennamfeo

UNCBear24 said:


> Just booked mine as well.


I still haven't booked mine but when I first was looking at Southwest the flights I wanted were $366, then I caught them at $332, and I just checked right now and they are $298! Guess it's time to commit!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I still haven't booked mine but when I first was looking at Southwest the flights I wanted were $366, then I caught them at $332, and I just checked right now and they are $298! Guess it's time to commit!


Yep, Southwest went down to about $245 for me roundtrip.


----------



## camaker

UNCBear24 said:


> Just booked mine as well.





jennamfeo said:


> I still haven't booked mine but when I first was looking at Southwest the flights I wanted were $366, then I caught them at $332, and I just checked right now and they are $298! Guess it's time to commit!





rteetz said:


> Yep, Southwest went down to about $245 for me roundtrip.



I got lucky and found flights for myself and DD for $204 on registration day, so I went ahead and booked then.  Looks like the fares may have fallen ~$10 since then, but I'm very happy with what I got.


----------



## SarahDisney

Honestly, I'm probably not going to start looking at flights for another month or so. Too much life stuff going on before then. But I'm hoping I can still find decent prices 3 months out. 
And I still have to book my Universal hotel.
And I still have to think about costumes.

This trip is so far away and coming up too fast all at the same time.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Honestly, I'm probably not going to start looking at flights for another month or so. Too much life stuff going on before then. But I'm hoping I can still find decent prices 3 months out.
> And I still have to book my Universal hotel.
> And I still have to think about costumes.
> 
> This trip is so far away and coming up too fast all at the same time.


The way this year is flying by it's gonna be here before we know it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

You all book flights so early! I'll probably book them in November.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> The way this year is flying by it's gonna be here before we know it.



Can it stop? I'm not ready yet...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?


With only 6 weeks to go you really need to figure this out. You say it is mental. So, are you skipping runs or just not running as hard as you know that you can, or both?

If you are skipping runs, no one can help you but you. Why did you sign up for the race? What does it mean to you? Maybe the problem is just that you don't care enough about the race?

If you are not pushing yourself hard enough on runs, try something like caffeine during a run to give you a boost. Some runs (like today) I know that I have to take it easy to finish. But I cannot stand finishing a scheduled "hard run" day and feeling like I left too much in the tank at the end. When I find myself slacking on a run, I remind myself that I am trading minutes/hours of my life to do this. That time is gone forever once "spent". I am older, and my life shorter, and that time can be spent improving myself or wasted. That usually gets me moving.


----------



## Bree

My *magical* travel agent came through for me today! I’ve been waitlisted for a room at beach club for awhile. In the meantime I had booked rooms at YC & BC as backup plans and was going to go with whatever one gave me the better rate with a Passholder discount. One less thing to stress about.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> And I still have to think about costumes.



Football uniforms make for easy costumes


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Football uniforms make for easy costumes



If I dress up as a Jets running back, nobody will even expect me to cross the finish line! (I like pro football just fine, thank you)


----------



## rteetz

Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter

I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter
> 
> I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.



Seriously. We are staying there. I MUST do this after Dopey!


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter
> 
> I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.



I'm so excited for this.  I don't think Snow White gets enough love at WDW.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter
> 
> I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.



I’m waiting for more details, but am intrigued!


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> You all book flights so early! I'll probably book them in November.



I probably won't book mine till then either. We have a family vacation to Universal in November and all available funds are being saved for that trip right now! Driving down for that trip - first time driving. We live in Arkansas and are stopping at FloraBama for the night both directions! Can't wait!


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter
> 
> I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.



Also need more deets but just tried to make a ressie for grins and couldn't find anything. Whatever that means...LOL


----------



## Tygerlil

cavepig said:


> Yes, only one card to cover the whole cost plus 6.6% fee.  You can add to it here https://www.disneygiftcard.com/ so then you could still use it.




Mahalo for the link!


----------



## Smilelea

rteetz said:


> Disney Confirms Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White to Begin This Winter
> 
> I am seriously considering booking this post Dopey.



We are excited about this! We plan to try and book it too. Want to get it in before YDS turns 3 (cheap)


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have? I'm talking ground-level, badge-CM jobs, so no Imagineers, no Bob Iger, no cushy office jobs. It'll be more fun that way.

I'd like to be a tour guide. Ideally, I'd rotate tours so it wouldn't get too stale, but if I had to pick one, I'd want to do the behind the scenes tour at Animal Kingdom.

Have a good weekend, everyone! See you all in 128 days!


----------



## cavepig

Oh, totally a Photopass Photographer & capturing the RunDisney races as well   If I ever move that's what I would do.


----------



## Desdemona924

cavepig said:


> Oh, totally a Photopass Photographer & capturing the RunDisney races as well   If I ever move that's what I would do.



My sister and I were at Epcot in June, getting a Spaceship Earth picture (as one does). I was wearing my coast to coast shirt and the photographer commented that she liked it and she does action shots for the marathon. It was a fun little moment.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have? I'm talking ground-level, badge-CM jobs, so no Imagineers, no Bob Iger, no cushy office jobs. It'll be more fun that way.



Bartender at Trader Sam's. They have way too much fun.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have?



A RunDisney race starter.  That's the closest I'll ever come to corral A!


----------



## rteetz

Well since you said I can’t be an imagineer... 

I would choose ride attendant on Pandora (or any rode in AK for that matter) or photopass photographer.


----------



## ZellyB

CM working Tower of Terror. We've had some great ones who really get into character as they are loading you. I love that!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have? I'm talking ground-leve


I am not the "front of the house" type, so my answer may be skirting the rules a bit... I would like to do what I do now for Disney Parks. I am a Safety Program Manager at an international airport. I work with a variety of employees including maintenance workers (carpenters, electricians, mechanical engineers, etc.), project managers, engineers, even Police and Fire. If I worked for Disney, my job would be to keep all Cast Members (front of the house and behind the scenes) safe. Of course it would involve lots of time in the field (at the parks ; ) I figure it would also be high enough ranking to include a Silver Pass and paid vacation to visit other Disney parks. What could be better? Maybe some day...


----------



## garneska

Boat driver on the contemporary, wilderness lodge, ft Wilderness loop.


----------



## roxymama

I always felt like Jungle cruise skipper would be right in my wheelhouse.  Cheesy puns and bad jokes that people only half laugh at but mostly groan.  I do that now and don't get paid for it. 

Though I think anything where I can soak up AC may be better.  Casting would probably peg me for haunted mansion with my pasty palor.  I'd dig that.

And finally...dancing zebra or fish or mouse or whatnot on stage or in a parade.  Came this close to trying out in college and regret chickening out.  Oh to have those moves and that body again.


----------



## roxymama

Ps...looks like castaway cay 5k for spring break this year


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Director of a future Star Wars film. I mean, I couldn't do worse than Rian Johnson, right?

Okay, Okay. While I'm not going to equate a position that employed Rian Johnson to Bob Iger, I know I'm outside the rules there. I have no idea where they are going with Galaxy's Edge and the immersive elements of the Hotel and Park experience, but I think it would be great fun to be a face character within that framework tasked with interacting with guests and advancing their plot lines within that experience. To be honest you could probably talk me into being just about anything within Galaxy's Edge when it opens.

Secondary option:

Pastry Chef-As a person who loves The Great British Bake Off (Mel, Sue, and Mary version; haven't seen the new one) and is an amateur baking enthusiast I would love to have these skills. Seems like a lot of creative opportunities would exist with all of the parks, resorts, and characters to draw inspiration.

Doesn't Exist option: Permanent Disney mystery guest. Disney would pay me to go from resort to resort, park to park, dining experience to dining experience, etc. and report on how my experiences compare. I realize Disney probably has some quality control, etc. positions that approximate certain aspects of this, but I'm talking Disney essentially paying me to be on vacation.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

lhermiston said:


> I’m one of the rare folks who think BOG is highly overrated. Admittedly, we had a less than ideal experience. It sticks with you, though.
> 
> I haven’t had the new BOG menu, but I’d choose Ohana every single time.



I'm right there with you. We tried BOG twice. It just was not good.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> marathon training question. i am at two months or so into my marathon training with about six weeks until the race. things have gone well; good progress, no injuries. but for the last week or so i've been lagging mentally. i'm just not motivated to get the runs in and work to the goal like i was at the start of this effort. i've allowed a few extra "rest" days and haven't stuck to the planned runs like i should.
> 
> i've done this enough times to know a lull like this is normal but i really want to find a way to avoid having this adversely affect my race in october. so, has anyone else dealt with this and what strategies did you use to overcome it?



I struggle with this all the time, but a “treat yo’self” purchase or registration seems to go a long way to get me out of a funk.



Bree said:


> My *magical* travel agent came through for me today! I’ve been waitlisted for a room at beach club for awhile. In the meantime I had booked rooms at YC & BC as backup plans and was going to go with whatever one gave me the better rate with a Passholder discount. One less thing to stress about.



Yay!!!!!! We’re going to be neighbors!!!!



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have? I'm talking ground-level, badge-CM jobs, so no Imagineers, no Bob Iger, no cushy office jobs. It'll be more fun that way.
> 
> I'd like to be a tour guide. Ideally, I'd rotate tours so it wouldn't get too stale, but if I had to pick one, I'd want to do the behind the scenes tour at Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone! See you all in 128 days!



I’ve already had my Disney dream job, sooo ...

Probably sommelier at Cali Grill or Jiko.

Or - who are we kidding - bartender at Hurricane Hannah’s.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> I always felt like Jungle cruise skipper would be right in my wheelhouse.  Cheesy puns and bad jokes that people only half laugh at but mostly groan.  I do that now and don't get paid for it.



Ditto.  I’d love to rock some back side of water.  Some houses have a swear jar. I wish we had an eye roll jar for every time DW’s and DDs’ eyes roll at my top, top quality humor!  We’d be making trips to Disney every month.


----------



## steph0808

roxymama said:


> I always felt like Jungle cruise skipper would be right in my wheelhouse.  Cheesy puns and bad jokes that people only half laugh at but mostly groan.  I do that now and don't get paid for it.



This is me. Jungle Cruise, most definitely.

Or Kilamanjaro Safari driver.


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD:
I was hired as a lifeguard through the college program immediately after graduating, but I accepted a position at another company so I never got to fulfill that dream. At this point I can’t imagine subjecting myself to 40 hous of sun exposure per week, so that’s off the table.

Realistically, I would work front desk or concierge at a hotel, because I have experience in that field. But I really don’t want to go back to customer-facing minimum wage positions. 
Dreams change.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I struggle with this all the time, but a “treat yo’self” purchase or registration seems to go a long way to get me out of a funk.



after reflecting on it a bit (as well as perusing folks replies) i'm thinking training in the north texas weather has a *LOT *to do with it. but i can't change that. so i'm holding off on any purchases until after my next really long run.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> after reflecting on it a bit (as well as perusing folks replies) i'm thinking training in the north texas weather has a *LOT *to do with it. but i can't change that. so i'm holding off on any purchases until after my next really long run.



No joke - that really plays a big role. Even before I got hurt, it just felt like NTX went from delightful to surface of the sun like overnight. It’s even more miserable than normal. And we’re not into the time of the year just yet when you use a race as part of a supported long run.


----------



## hotblooded

kleph said:


> after reflecting on it a bit (as well as perusing folks replies) i'm thinking training in the north texas weather has a *LOT *to do with it. but i can't change that. so i'm holding off on any purchases until after my next really long run.


I hear you. I’m in Austin and I had an episode of heat exhaustion toward the end of a 3-mile run two weeks ago. It has been ROUGH this summer.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> No joke - that really plays a big role. Even before I got hurt, it just felt like NTX went from delightful to surface of the sun like overnight. It’s even more miserable than normal. And we’re not into the time of the year just yet when you use a race as part of a supported long run.



that, i planned for. i won't undertake any of that type of training until after the WDW marathon. 

i've run in hotter weather and i've run in more oppressive conditions but it's been two plus months of 6 a.m. runs at 80 degrees and 80 percent humidity. i'm weary.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I’d work in the Main Street confectionary making the treats. The candy apples are so pretty and look fun to make. 

I swear this summer just seems worse than usual. This is my 5th FL summer and it just seems really oppressive this year. Usually once the sun goes down it always cooled off, but this year it’s still still stifling at 9-10pm.  Last night I was in West Palm Beach for a concert and thought I was going to pass out!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I hope you all are enjoying the long weekend...I will be working. Both tonight and tomorrow night, ugh. But my long weekend comes this next weekend so all will be good. 

I think if I could pick any job I would like to bring out my crafty/creative side by designing and sewing the character’s costumes and outfits.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Waving at boatloads of people setting off for the happiest cruise at IASW, but wearing ear plugs, because who could listen to the song over and over?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: This is a fun question! I think I’d like to be Belle for 1 day, just to experience some of the special moments with kids that the characters must have!
I would love to be a tour guide. I’m probably most qualified for Behind the Seeds, but would love to know enough about MK to do one of those!


----------



## jennamfeo

I constantly look for Sommelier jobs at Disney. I actually applied for an open Sommelier position at Disney Shanghai, but didn't get the job. I want to believe it was because I didn't speak Mandarin, but I am sure that was just a small factor, haha.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: one of the parade dancers. I have unfortunately aged out of that job but a girl can dream. 

More realistic job would be guest service. I enjoy problem solving (ie what happened to my fast passes) but not sure I could deal with the entitlement factor (ie you lost my fast passes, therefore you need to comp my entire vacation and I’m going to make a scene until you do).


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:



Disney at Heart said:


> SAFD: Waving at boatloads of people setting off for the happiest cruise at IASW, but wearing ear plugs, because who could listen to the song over and over?



This, but without the earplugs.
It perfect because I'm at a ride I love but I don't have to interact with people.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: I was going to audition as a face character when I was in college but didn’t because what I would be making would pretty much pay for the gas to get there and back. So that would be fun. Or one of the dancers in a show or parade.


----------



## KimM530

SAFD: I love this question because I can easily think of multiple answers! I would have to say my top choices would be Tinkerbell during Happily Ever After or to work in Bippity Boppity Boutique making everyone into princesses. If I had any sort of talent I would love to be in the Festival of Fantasy parade or a performer in Festival of the Lion King. I have always said that if I wasn't a nurse I would want to be a travel agent who planned Disney vacations since it is one of my favorite hobbies!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: This is a tough one for me! My husband has always said that he wants to mow grass at Disney. Seriously. Bless him

I would want to be a performer in Festival of the Lion King. 1. I am not qualified. 2. I love that soundtrack so much and wouldn't mind hearing it every day 3. No talking to the public, just smiling at them.


----------



## AFwifelife

KimM530 said:


> I have always said that if I wasn't a nurse I would want to be a travel agent who planned Disney vacations since it is one of my favorite hobbies!



My husband has brought this up to me a few times because I plan trips for others all the time.  I can't do it though because I'm not really a people person and absolutely detest being on the phone.  Maybe I should just charging family and friends lol.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I can't think of a single front-facing role I'd want! Is there such a position that doesn't deal with Guests? That's what I want. 



Bree said:


> I swear this summer just seems worse than usual. This is my 5th FL summer and it just seems really oppressive this year.


I hear ya - it's my 27th FL summer (more than that if I count the summers I spent visiting my dad in South FL), and I agree. My Sat. long run started out decent, but I had to call it at mile 8.5 and finish my 11 indoors. Just brutal. But I suspect I say this every September, lol!


----------



## Disney at Heart

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: I can't think of a single front-facing role I'd want! Is there such a position that doesn't deal with Guests? That's what I want.


Join me up in the booth of IASW waving at people as they set off on their cruise; we'd never have to actually speak to them! (ear plugs at your discretion)


----------



## kleph

SAFD: monorail driver. actually got to ride in the front when i was a kid. best ride in the park.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: I can't think of a single front-facing role I'd want! Is there such a position that doesn't deal with Guests? That's what I want.





Disney at Heart said:


> Join me up in the booth of IASW waving at people as they set off on their cruise; we'd never have to actually speak to them! (ear plugs at your discretion)



Yes! Join the IASW booth waver club! We don't deal with guests at all, we just wave at them!


----------



## leholcomb

I've already had my perfect front of house position (Main St Bakery (pre-Starbucks) and Cone Shop). My goal is to get back there someday but as a behind the scenes industrial safety professional. I'm laying the ground work now so fingers crossed i get there at some point.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

kleph said:


> SAFD: monorail driver. actually got to ride in the front when i was a kid. best ride in the park.



Me too! I still have my Monorail co-pilot license that they would give you.


----------



## SarahDisney

I don't think anyone would let me drive a monorail. The state of NY won't even let me drive a car. (In their defense, that's because I refuse to retake my driving test)


----------



## Chaitali

I think photopass photographer would be a great option for me


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  I would follow in my son's footsteps from his time in the college program and drive a truck at Kilimanjaro Safari, like he did.


----------



## TeeterTots

UNCBear24 said:


> SAFD:  I would follow in my son's footsteps from his time in the college program and drive a truck at Kilimanjaro Safari, like he did.


Ooh, I second this! 

SAFD: Safari or VIP tour guide!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  Boat Operator at Pirates of the Caribbean or the person that sets off the spitting camel in Adventureland.


----------



## cavepig

So, like it's September already! We are like about 4 months to go, I honestly can not believe how time has flown.  Fall running (maybe, knock on heat and humidity & I guess where you live) will be upon us soon & then I'm crossing fingers for a mild winter, none of that -20 like right before marathon this year!


----------



## rteetz

Fall? What is that? 

Seriously its 88 and crazy humid here today. I also started school today so I am just ugh about it.


----------



## PrincessV

If by "Fall" you mean 3 storms churning in the Atlantic and/or Gulf, daily highs in the mid-90s and overnight lows of 75, why yes - Fall has reached Florida! 

ETA: fixed a rogue smiley


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> So, like it's September already! We are like about 4 months to go, I honestly can not believe how time has flown.  Fall running (maybe, knock on heat and humidity & I guess where you live) will be upon us soon & then I'm crossing fingers for a mild winter, none of that -20 like right before marathon this year!


I love this!! Bring on fall and harvest!


----------



## jennamfeo

We have one more month of 100+ degree weather here in Arizona.

_I can do it. I can do it. I can do it._


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JulieODC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Reading all these posts, i trust your dining advice...so here’s a question—-
> 
> I’ve been checking for a dining reservation for Saturday night near MK - mainly looking for Ohana. But today a Be Our Guest reservation popped up and I snagged it.
> 
> We’ve never eaten there (for any meal) - and I’m kind of in the fence about the pre ride. Worth it???
> 
> I am not running the next day so not a pre-race dinner (if that changes answers) - and have 7yo and 3yo DDs.


Be Our Guest is all about the atmosphere.  The West Wing and Ballroom are right out of the animated classic.  The 3rd dining room, though not from the film, is clearly inspired by it and feels right.  Now as much as I love the animated film, I also quite enjoyed my meals at Be Our Guest.  And given the age of your daughters, if they like Beauty and the Beast (especially the animated version) at all, I recommend trying it once.  The Beast greets guests at dinner only.  



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> This thread have been quiet for the past day, so I trust you're all enjoying the Labor Day weekend. Speaking of Labor Day, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about jobs. Specifically, what Disney Parks job would you like to have? I'm talking ground-level, badge-CM jobs, so no Imagineers, no Bob Iger, no cushy office jobs. It'll be more fun that way.
> 
> I'd like to be a tour guide. Ideally, I'd rotate tours so it wouldn't get too stale, but if I had to pick one, I'd want to do the behind the scenes tour at Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone! See you all in 128 days!


Bellhop at Tower of Terror.  I think I'd have great fun getting to mix the darkness of that ride with the the light twist or see below. . . 



Barca33Runner said:


> I have no idea where they are going with Galaxy's Edge and the immersive elements of the Hotel and Park experience, but I think it would be great fun to be a face character within that framework tasked with interacting with guests and advancing their plot lines within that experience. To be honest you could probably talk me into being just about anything within Galaxy's Edge when it opens.


Absolutely.  One thing I've loved about the recent meet and greets Disneyland is doing with Star Wars characters is how personal it's become.  It's not just the photo.

For instance, the CM summons me to the area by telling me "Lord Vader wants to speak with you."  Rey asks me to report back to the Resistance about stormtrooper movements in the area and says that she'll tell General Leia about my efforts to aid the Resistance.  For a few moments, it's all real and the 7 year old me who thought Star Wars was the greatest thing ever is living the dream to think that Star Wars characters actually know me.  

I would have perhaps way too much fun interacting with guests in Galaxy's Edge as a character of some sort.


----------



## Bree

Sleepless Knight said:


> Be Our Guest is all about the atmosphere.  The West Wing and Ballroom are right out of the animated classic.  The 3rd dining room, though not from the film, is clearly inspired by it and feels right.  Now as much as I love the animated film, I also quite enjoyed my meals at Be Our Guest.  And given the age of your daughters, if they like Beauty and the Beast (especially the animated version) at all, I recommend trying it once.  The Beast greets guests at dinner only.
> 
> Bellhop at Tower of Terror.  I think I'd have great fun getting to mix the darkness of that ride with the the light twist or see below. . .
> 
> Absolutely.  One thing I've loved about the recent meet and greets Disneyland is doing with Star Wars characters is how personal it's become.  It's not just the photo.
> 
> For instance, the CM summons me to the area by telling me "Lord Vader wants to speak with you."  Rey asks me to report back to the Resistance about stormtrooper movements in the area and says that she'll tell General Leia about my efforts to aid the Resistance.  For a few moments, it's all real and the 7 year old me who thought Star Wars was the greatest thing ever is living the dream to think that Star Wars characters actually know me.
> 
> I would have perhaps way too much fun interacting with guests in Galaxy's Edge as a character of some sort.



You would be a PERFECT cast member working in Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Fall? What is that?
> 
> Seriously its 88 and crazy humid here today. I also started school today so I am just ugh about it.



You know what makes me giggle. Pumpkin patches in FL. A pile of pumpkins rolled across a lawn. Up north it was literally a pumpkin field where the actual pumpkin was grown. You’d ride they hay wagon to the pumpkin patch, pick your pumpkin off the vine then ride the wagon back. 

I miss apple picking. Like serious want to fly north with an empty suitcase and fly back.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> You would be a PERFECT cast member working in Galaxy’s Edge.


Thank you.  Not gonna lie, I have thought about moving to Anaheim after retirement and working at Disneyland.  However, retirement is a long time from now (and probably in a galaxy far, far away) so they're just fleeting thoughts.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> You know what makes me giggle. Pumpkin patches in FL. A pile of pumpkins rolled across a lawn. Up north it was literally a pumpkin field where the actual pumpkin was grown. You’d ride they hay wagon to the pumpkin patch, pick your pumpkin off the vine then ride the wagon back.
> 
> I miss apple picking. Like serious want to fly north with an empty suitcase and fly back.


We have pumpkin and apple picking all over Wisconsin.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> We have pumpkin and apple picking all over Wisconsin.


I should really plan a fall trip to Wisconsin.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I should really plan a fall trip to Wisconsin.


We have great alcohol too!

Wait did I say that out loud?


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> We have pumpkin and apple picking all over Wisconsin.



Waaaaahhhhh!!!!! The one thing I miss about being up north is fall. Leaves turning, pumpkin picking, apple picking, hot cider donuts....


----------



## cavepig

Yes, apples, make it feel 'fall'.   Apple picking is part of my daily cross training, I mean off the ground, so many apples.   And we have pumpkin patches everywhere and if they are like ours they are probably out of control with all of our rain and humid weather.  Definitely not a dry summer.  As much as I love summer, I really wish we would get those crisp fall temps for running.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Waaaaahhhhh!!!!! The one thing I miss about being up north is fall. Leaves turning, pumpkin picking, apple picking, hot cider donuts....


But that snow in the winter makes me ok that I don’t get seasons anymore


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> Waaaaahhhhh!!!!! The one thing I miss about being up north is fall. Leaves turning, pumpkin picking, apple picking, hot cider donuts....



Here's what happens after the leaves are gone, and the pumpkins and apples are picked:


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Here's what happens after the leaves are gone, and the pumpkins and apples are picked:



What's a word stronger than #nope? Because that's how I feel about those pictures ... other than the doggo trying to blend in with all that white stuff.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> What's a word stronger than #nope? Because that's how I feel about those pictures ... other than the doggo trying to blend in with all that white stuff.


#snowpe?


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Here's what happens after the leaves are gone, and the pumpkins and apples are picked:


I like snow for about a week and then I’m done.


----------



## SarahDisney

I love snow. I just wish the city felt a need to plow Queens.


----------



## jennamfeo

I ran today in 104 degree humid heat with the sun bearing it's soul upon me and I would rather run in that every day than run in that #snowpe.


----------



## CDKG

leholcomb said:


> I've already had my perfect front of house position (Main St Bakery (pre-Starbucks) and Cone Shop). My goal is to get back there someday but as a behind the scenes industrial safety professional. I'm laying the ground work now so fingers crossed i get there at some point.


As I mentioned in my answer, I currently work as a safety program manager (although not for Disney). I'm curious, what are you doing to "lay the groundwork" for my dream job?


----------



## lhermiston

Running in the snow is a blast...right up to the point you hit an icy sidewalk. 

Seriously, though, I like it. It’s quiet, nice to look at and I swear it’s easier to breathe when it’s that cold.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Well I am an accounting major and am currently a Purchasing Specialist. Could I be a buyer for all the gift shops? No face to face with public, get to pick out/purchase cool stuff and still get the awesome Disney Cast Member perks. 

Also, NOT fall here in Arkansas. Still surface of the sun heat + obnoxious humidity. But it will get here eventually. At least I hope so.


----------



## TheHamm

Bree said:


> You know what makes me giggle. Pumpkin patches in FL. A pile of pumpkins rolled across a lawn. Up north it was literally a pumpkin field where the actual pumpkin was grown. You’d ride they hay wagon to the pumpkin patch, pick your pumpkin off the vine then ride the wagon back.
> 
> I miss apple picking. Like serious want to fly north with an empty suitcase and fly back.



Plenty of fall destination races would meet these criteria and cost 10% of a disney race 
And apple cider mill donuts are the best in the world.


----------



## JB22

lhermiston said:


> Running in the snow is a blast...right up to the point you hit an icy sidewalk.
> 
> Seriously, though, I like it. It’s quiet, nice to look at and I swear it’s easier to breathe when it’s that cold.



I dont mind running in the snow unless its a pounding snow.  We ran Syracuse Half Marathon in a blizzard a few years ago.  It was insanity.

of which I would probably do again but at the time it wasnt much fun


----------



## AFwifelife

I would do whatever any other native Floridian would do if there was a snowstorm during a race: promptly freak out and swear that I will be breaking both wrists and my tailbone when I slip on ice 

I'm so happy that DH was assigned to an airframe that all bases are in the heat (although it sucks for running in the summer)


----------



## leholcomb

CDKG said:


> As I mentioned in my answer, I currently work as a safety program manager (although not for Disney). I'm curious, what are you doing to "lay the groundwork" for my dream job?


Building my resume, working my way up the ladder at high profile companies, completing my graduate degrees and certifications. I know Disney doesn't necessarily pay well so increasing my negotiating factors when they offer me the job. lol


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Running in the snow is a blast...right up to the point you hit an icy sidewalk.
> 
> Seriously, though, I like it. It’s quiet, nice to look at and I swear it’s easier to breathe when it’s that cold.


  I'm the exact opposite! I have a very hard time breathing when it gets really cold, I feel like I just can't get any air & am gasping.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD - another great question.  

I've always wondered what it would be like to be a character - either face character or "fur" character.  For the former, if I was 25 years younger and was in good shape I would love to be Aladdin.  They don't have to wear as many clothes as the other male face characters - which would do well in the FL or CA heat  and they would most likely be accompanied by Jasmine most of the time, which would be a bonus.  For the latter, I think it would be fun to be Mickey - and perhaps one of the best gigs has to be Fantasmic!  The chance to have fireworks shooting out of your fingers, command the water with your arms and slay a dragon - pretty cool!

As far as the other cool stuff being talked about:

I love apple cider mill donuts and apple orchards. I don't get to the east coast (or even midwest) very often, but when we're there in the fall we always try and find an orchard somewhere.
We get pretty extreme weather here in Utah, and we've had some pretty intense winters with a ton of snow.  My bro-in-law and I try and run year-round unless the temp gets below 25.  I actually prefer running in the snow to running in rain as long as it's not a storm accompanied by a lot of wind.  There is something peaceful and sometimes magical running while it's snowing.  They generally do a decent job of clearing snow from roadways and sidewalks so we don't deal with a lot of ice, but it is a concern.  Some days we attach snow grips to our shoes and they do a pretty good job of preventing any slipping and sliding.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> Running in the snow is a blast...right up to the point you hit an icy sidewalk.
> 
> Seriously, though, I like it. It’s quiet, nice to look at and I swear it’s easier to breathe when it’s that cold.


----------



## LdyStormy76

PCFriar80 said:


> Here's what happens after the leaves are gone, and the pumpkins and apples are picked:



The fact that the dog brought its tennis ball to the person and expects a game of fetch made me laugh.  DH ended up running the snowblower in the back yard last winter to create paths for our two dogs since the snow was so deep.


----------



## tidefan

Anyone doing a Higdon (or other plan) for the Marathon?  My official schedule starts on Sept. 11 (though I've already put in over 240 miles this year).  Can't wait!


----------



## tidefan

Also, for the weather, the heat doesn't bother me so much as the humidity here in Alabama.  I ran last night in the pre-Gordon swelter.  Fun...


----------



## Simba's Girl

I live about 3 miles away from an orchard that makes cider donuts and offers a free with purchase coupon in the weekly paper...YUM!

I HATE everything about snow, although I feel like a #bad@$$ when I run in it.

I also am not a fan of fall because of the waning light.

I prefer summer but this summer has been so incredibly hot that even I'm becoming unsure about that!


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> Anyone doing a Higdon (or other plan) for the Marathon?  My official schedule starts on Sept. 11 (though I've already put in over 240 miles this year).  Can't wait!



I’ll be doing modified Higdon - either Novice 2 or Intermediate 1. I’ll hopefully be able to start in mid October.


----------



## SarahDisney

tidefan said:


> Also, for the weather, the heat doesn't bother me so much as the humidity here in Alabama. I ran last night in the pre-Gordon swelter. Fun...



Remind me not to go to Alabama (for running purposes, at least). We've had some nasty humidity this summer and I am just 100% #done with it.

Also (TMI warning) ... I can't decide if the reason I've been sweating so much on my recent runs has been the heat/humidity combo or just a side effect of running while fat.


----------



## PrincessV

tidefan said:


> Anyone doing a Higdon (or other plan) for the Marathon?  My official schedule starts on Sept. 11 (though I've already put in over 240 miles this year).  Can't wait!


I make my own training plans, but it's loosely Higdon-esque. My summer (off-season) base mileage was 10 miles for long runs, so my first 11-miler starts marathon training - and I did that this past weekend, so I guess it's game-on now!


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Remind me not to go to Alabama (for running purposes, at least). We've had some nasty humidity this summer and I am just 100% #done with it.
> 
> Also (TMI warning) ... I can't decide if the reason I've been sweating so much on my recent runs has been the heat/humidity combo or just a side effect of running while fat.



It's the heat/humidity, because you aren't fat.  So that couldn't be an option


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Remind me not to go to Alabama (for running purposes, at least). We've had some nasty humidity this summer and I am just 100% #done with it.
> 
> Also (TMI warning) ... I can't decide if the reason I've been sweating so much on my recent runs has been the heat/humidity combo or just a side effect of running while fat.



I’m going with heat/humidity. I’m actually going to have to replace some of my shirts cuz the stink is so bad.  I've always been able to get the smell out, but even soaking them in lysol isn't working.


----------



## roxymama

Bree said:


> I’m going with heat/humidity. I’m actually going to have to replace some of my shirts cuz the stink is so bad.  I've always been able to get the smell out, but even soaking them in lysol isn't working.



I saw a facebook ad (so who the heck knows how legit it is) for laundry detergent that is made specifically for active wear.  I don't know if I'll go so far as to pursue trying it, but it "claimed" it gets activewear cleaner than normal detergent.  hmmmmm

TMI time - I'm starting to get chafing from the dreaded "under the sports bra" sweat fest (and the rain this weekend didn't help that.)  The joys of running?


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> TMI time - I'm starting to get chafing from the dreaded "under the sports bra" sweat fest (and the rain this weekend didn't help that.) The joys of running?


UGH. Sunday I got chafed across my back and under my boobs from my bra. It hurt so bad.


----------



## AFwifelife

Bree said:


> I’m going with heat/humidity. I’m actually going to have to replace some of my shirts cuz the stink is so bad.  I've always been able to get the smell out, but even soaking them in lysol isn't working.



I use Tide total clean and Biz laundry booster. Gets everything smelling good. Running clothes, preschooler’s messes, and flight suits.


----------



## garneska

The heat and humidity was brutal this morning.  i chafed too, even with body glide.  Thankfully not too bad.  It seemed like it was getting a little better in the mornings but all my running friends agreed, today was miserable.  It was a tough run but got it done.


----------



## rteetz

Finally cooled off here. A nice 60ish degree run this morning was awesome.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Finally cooled off here. A nice 60ish degree run this morning was awesome.



I hate you.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I hate you.


I don’t think you mean that...


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I don’t think you mean that...



My run today was a cool 77 degrees with a nice low humidity of 90-something% ... so yes, I do.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> My run today was a cool 77 degrees with a nice low humidity of 90-something% ... so yes, I do.


77 isn’t bad. I’ve run in worse.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I wish we had 77 degrees at home


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> 77 isn’t bad. I’ve run in worse.



Okay, so you can send me your 60ish weather, and I'll send you our heat wave and you can run in the nice, cool 77 degree weather. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> I wish we had 77 degrees at home



I don't know what to tell you. You chose to live in Florida (I assume ... if I'm wrong about that, I apologize).


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> My run today was a cool 77 degrees with a nice low humidity of 90-something% ... so yes, I do.


This morning was 83 degrees and 25% humidity and it felt amazing to me. Haha. Everyone is different. 60ish to me would be freezing.


----------



## AFwifelife

Yesterday's 5 miles were with a feels like of 87 and 92% humidity lol


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> This morning was 83 degrees and 25% humidity and it felt amazing to me. Haha. Everyone is different. 60ish to me would be freezing.


Freezing? I’m not cold until -15. Wisconsin is basically the Arctic.


----------



## PCFriar80

98.6 for me today!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Freezing? I’m not cold until -15. Wisconsin is basically the Arctic.


Freezing. My desert blood gets cold at about 70 degrees.


----------



## Bree

AFwifelife said:


> I use Tide total clean and Biz laundry booster. Gets everything smelling good. Running clothes, preschooler’s messes, and flight suits.



It smells okay after washing and line drying, but once it gets damp again it reeks.  It's just my older tanks in certain materials that are doing it though. Maybe they reached their stinky sweat quota.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Finally cooled off here. A nice 60ish degree run this morning was awesome.







jennamfeo said:


> This morning was 83 degrees and 25% humidity and it felt amazing to me. Haha. Everyone is different. 60ish to me would be freezing.



So jealous right now.

My run this morning:
80 degrees
real feel of 92
dewpoint 76
humidity 87%


----------



## camaker

It's not getting much cooler around here yet.  I'm looking at this for my run when I get home tonight:

Temp:  88
Dew Pt:  72
Rel Hum:  60%

That's for a 10 mile tempo run after last night's "easy" 9 miles under similar conditions.  Can I just stay at work instead?


----------



## Neon Cactus

I finally finished my marathon playlist last night so I can start training with it.  What was funny is finding notes I had from training for the 2016 marathon, which was also my first competitive race in over 20 years and longer than a 5k.  So to prepare myself mentally, I'd gone over the course map and broke the race down into 10 segments and had notes on what I expected (and then my notes from after the actual race in parentheses after):

Mile 1-5 - Start to MK.  Don't get excited and go out to fast, stay on pace (love the start, it was awesome going under MK sign, people at TTC are incredible, MK parking lot is huge!)
Mile 5-6 - Magic Kingdom! (words can't describe it., plus got my picture taken with Cogsworth, who I've never seen in the parks)
Mile 6-12 - MK to AK.  6-8 will be OK past the Polynesian, but 9-12 is a concern.  Focus on reaching AK (the road to AK goes on forever.  Cool characters though.  Mile 9-10 had me questioning mile placement for the first time.  It took forever to get to Mile 10!)
Mile 12-13 - Animal Kingdom.  I can ride Everest! (Not riding Everest.  If I sit down, I'm not going to want to run anymore)
Mile 13-15 - Halfway point and out to the main road and then to the end of the AK parking lot.  Is it really 2 miles to do that?  (Yes it is.  Love the Haunted Mansion grave diggers, but again, not lying down or i won't get back up).
Mile 15-17 - AK to ESPN - This will be the hardest part of the race because there's nothing.  Beware of "the wall".  (It was hard and I had to really push myself on pace.  Seeing Summit Plummet and the Tower of Terror helped).
Mile 17-20 - ESPN - 2 miles of hell and then running through the stadium (not a fan of most of this, but the track surface was great.  Got my second wind running through the stadium).
Mile 20-22.5 - ESPN to Studios.  Focus on getting to Tower of Terror.  If I make it to Studios, I know I'll finish this.  (No uphill please!  Green army men were hilarious but I'm not doing pushups.  I see the Tower!)
Mile 22.5-25 - Studios, path to resorts and into EPCOT.  Getting there! (Love the course through Studios and the chocolate was great.  I can run through parks all day, no matter how much I hurt, so I've got this, just got to make sure I'm good on time.  The path to the Boardwalk didn't seem this long before!  I've never been this happy to get into EPCOT)
Mile 25-26.2 - Victory lap around World Showcase lagoon and finish this thing upright.  (Turned off music at Mile 25 and enjoyed the last lap.  My feet were killing me but seeing people walking past me with their medals helped make it real.  I can't believe I did it!).  

It was funny to read the notes years later.  I can't wait until January!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> This morning was 83 degrees and 25% humidity and it felt amazing to me. Haha. Everyone is different. 60ish to me would be freezing.



Umm ... then you might want to bring a few extra layers when you come run Staten Island with me in October.


----------



## PrincessV

Oh, oh, oh - can I play the My Weather Sucks game, too?!

If the lightning stays away (unlikely), I'll head out soon, so current conditions:
79* with a Feels Like of 85*
Raining (otherwise, it would be 92* and a Feels Like near 100*)
98% humidity
Dew Point 75*
Barometric pressure 29.98 and dropping

More likely, I'll be on a treadmill in a building with AC set at 72*, no lightning, and I assume lower humidity...


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Oh, oh, oh - can I play the My Weather Sucks game, too?!
> 
> If the lightning stays away (unlikely), I'll head out soon, so current conditions:
> 79* with a Feels Like of 85*
> Raining (otherwise, it would be 92* and a Feels Like near 100*)
> 98% humidity
> Dew Point 75*
> Barometric pressure 29.98 and dropping
> 
> More likely, I'll be on a treadmill in a building with AC set at 72*, no lightning, and I assume lower humidity...


That sounds like what we had yesterday.


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> It smells okay after washing and line drying, but once it gets damp again it reeks.  It's just my older tanks in certain materials that are doing it though. Maybe they reached their stinky sweat quota.



its the bacteria getting feisty again. the best way to kill 'em off is vinegar.


----------



## Bree

kleph said:


> its the bacteria getting feisty again. the best way to kill 'em off is vinegar.



I'll give that a shot! Do I soak them in water/vinegar or just add the vinegar to the washer?


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> I'll give that a shot! Do I soak them in water/vinegar or just add the vinegar to the washer?



I have a spray bottle I use but i expect any would work.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I saw a facebook ad (so who the heck knows how legit it is) for laundry detergent that is made specifically for active wear.  I don't know if I'll go so far as to pursue trying it, but it "claimed" it gets activewear cleaner than normal detergent.  hmmmmm
> 
> TMI time - I'm starting to get chafing from the dreaded "under the sports bra" sweat fest (and the rain this weekend didn't help that.)  The joys of running?





jennamfeo said:


> UGH. Sunday I got chafed across my back and under my boobs from my bra. It hurt so bad.



KT Tape works great in those areas if Body Glide isn't cutting it


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> KT Tape works great in those areas if Body Glide isn't cutting it



Body Glide is my best friend.

Also, all this talk about heat, cold, etc. has me inspired for next week's SAFD. Stay tuned.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Bree said:


> I'll give that a shot! Do I soak them in water/vinegar or just add the vinegar to the washer?



For a shirt that I wear for volunteer work (cotton/poly mix that we think has a Teflon coating) that had this issue I simply created a ‘soak bucket’ that the shirt sits in until it is time to do the load it belongs in. Never measured the amounts of vinegar or water used, so no help with that. I did find that it took a few soakings for the smell to really start to disappear.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> TMI time - I'm starting to get chafing from the dreaded "under the sports bra" sweat fest (and the rain this weekend didn't help that.) The joys of running?


Oh my gosh it's been so bad this summer with the humidity! I bought a bunch of skirts sports tanks with the built in sports bras, it's helped some.   At least the red line isn't as harsh.



rteetz said:


> Finally cooled off here. A nice 60ish degree run this morning was awesome.


 But was it humid?    While we've had a cool (and very rainy) week, our dewpoint has been the temp, so if it's 66, the dew point is 66, so while cool it's still been such thick air.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> But was it humid? While we've had a cool (and very rainy) week, our dewpoint has been the temp, so if it's 66, the dew point is 66, so while cool it's still been such thick air.


No the humidity finally died down a bit too. It will get a bit warmer this week though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Neon Cactus said:


> I finally finished my marathon playlist last night so I can start training with it.  What was funny is finding notes I had from training for the 2016 marathon, which was also my first competitive race in over 20 years and longer than a 5k.  So to prepare myself mentally, I'd gone over the course map and broke the race down into 10 segments and had notes on what I expected (and then my notes from after the actual race in parentheses after):
> 
> Mile 1-5 - Start to MK.  Don't get excited and go out to fast, stay on pace (love the start, it was awesome going under MK sign, people at TTC are incredible, MK parking lot is huge!)
> Mile 5-6 - Magic Kingdom! (words can't describe it., plus got my picture taken with Cogsworth, who I've never seen in the parks)
> Mile 6-12 - MK to AK.  6-8 will be OK past the Polynesian, but 9-12 is a concern.  Focus on reaching AK (the road to AK goes on forever.  Cool characters though.  Mile 9-10 had me questioning mile placement for the first time.  It took forever to get to Mile 10!)
> Mile 12-13 - Animal Kingdom.  I can ride Everest! (Not riding Everest.  If I sit down, I'm not going to want to run anymore)
> Mile 13-15 - Halfway point and out to the main road and then to the end of the AK parking lot.  Is it really 2 miles to do that?  (Yes it is.  Love the Haunted Mansion grave diggers, but again, not lying down or i won't get back up).
> Mile 15-17 - AK to ESPN - This will be the hardest part of the race because there's nothing.  Beware of "the wall".  (It was hard and I had to really push myself on pace.  Seeing Summit Plummet and the Tower of Terror helped).
> Mile 17-20 - ESPN - 2 miles of hell and then running through the stadium (not a fan of most of this, but the track surface was great.  Got my second wind running through the stadium).
> Mile 20-22.5 - ESPN to Studios.  Focus on getting to Tower of Terror.  If I make it to Studios, I know I'll finish this.  (No uphill please!  Green army men were hilarious but I'm not doing pushups.  I see the Tower!)
> Mile 22.5-25 - Studios, path to resorts and into EPCOT.  Getting there! (Love the course through Studios and the chocolate was great.  I can run through parks all day, no matter how much I hurt, so I've got this, just got to make sure I'm good on time.  The path to the Boardwalk didn't seem this long before!  I've never been this happy to get into EPCOT)
> Mile 25-26.2 - Victory lap around World Showcase lagoon and finish this thing upright.  (Turned off music at Mile 25 and enjoyed the last lap.  My feet were killing me but seeing people walking past me with their medals helped make it real.  I can't believe I did it!).
> 
> It was funny to read the notes years later.  I can't wait until January!


Loved reading that recap.  Gives me an idea of what to sort of expect heading into my first marathon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan. 
For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race?? 
I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)


Yes that’s exactly what I’ve done for two marathons now.


----------



## Desdemona924

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)



I used it twice as well and felt fully prepared.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)



I just peeked at the plan. I think you’ll be fine. You have 20 miles you need to run before the 20 mile long run. Your legs will be carrying over fatigue from those 20 miles. The 20 mile long run is sort of simulating how your body will feel towards the end of marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)



I had two marathons where I topped out at 20 or maybe 22 and another where I topped out at maybe 17. Trust the training. I'm sure if you stick to the plan you'll be just fine!


----------



## lhermiston

So, I have to get up and clean up Kinnick Stadium tomorrow for my daughter's XC team ... anyone opposed to kicking off the Sundays are for Disney party a little early? 

Lot of discussion this week about temperatures. Since we're all from different parts of the country (world?), we're all used to running in different climates. @rteetz and I have a little different experience in the Midwest than @Keels and @FFigawi have down south, for instance. So, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about weather and leaning more toward running than Disney, but it should be fun anyway (and I need enough questions to last another four months, they can't all be winners!).

Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)

The lowest temp I've run is probably 5 degrees and the hottest is probably upper 80s or low 90s. I don't recall a super miserable run, but I remember one long run earlier this year that fell right after a snow storm. Since it was a Sunday morning, a majority of the sidewalks had not been cleared, so I was running in 2-3 inches of snow. Not fun. Anything with sleet or rain in your face isn't fun, either.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend and I hope you all have a great (and not too hot/cold) week!

- Lee


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)


Probably 20ish degrees. I don’t run in much less.

Hottest maybe 90 with the humidity.

If it’s pouring I don’t run outside. I have run in snow though.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)



The coldest I’ve ever run in was around 18 degrees with a single digit wind chill. 

The hottest I’ve ever run in was around 99 degrees air temp last summer with enough humidity that I don’t want to imagine what the “feels like” temp was!

The easy answer to most miserable conditions I’ve ever run in is just about anything this summer. It’s been brutal. I feel like my body has reached the age and point where it’s telling me it doesn’t want to acclimate any more. Only it’s using NSF DIS language to do it. 

As far as racing goes, I’ll give one on each spectrum. The most miserable hot race has been the 2017 DL half. Ugh.  Sticky and nasty from the 5:30 start onwards. The worst cold race is the 2017 WDW marathon. It went from warm for the 5k and 10k to frigid for the marathon and I never felt like I got warm.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Coldest run: Low 20s. I won't run outside in much less, especially if it's windy too.
Hottest run: Probably low 80s on one of those weird early spring days when it gets that warm and there's no leaves on the trees yet.

Most miserable: Sleety 8 mile run. I felt like a total honey badger after that one but it was pretty wet. Runner up was outrunning a thunderstorm because it scared the living NSFD(not safe for Disboards) out of me.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> So, I have to get up and clean up Kinnick Stadium tomorrow for my daughter's XC team ... anyone opposed to kicking off the Sundays are for Disney party a little early?
> 
> Lot of discussion this week about temperatures. Since we're all from different parts of the country (world?), we're all used to running in different climates. @rteetz and I have a little different experience in the Midwest than @Keels and @FFigawi have down south, for instance. So, this week's Sundays are for Disney is all about weather and leaning more toward running than Disney, but it should be fun anyway (and I need enough questions to last another four months, they can't all be winners!).
> 
> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)
> 
> The lowest temp I've run is probably 5 degrees and the hottest is probably upper 80s or low 90s. I don't recall a super miserable run, but I remember one long run earlier this year that fell right after a snow storm. Since it was a Sunday morning, a majority of the sidewalks had not been cleared, so I was running in 2-3 inches of snow. Not fun. Anything with sleet or rain in your face isn't fun, either.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend and I hope you all have a great (and not too hot/cold) week!
> 
> - Lee



Coldest - -15* when living in Russia. It hurt too much to breathe below that, even wearing a balaclava. 

Hottest - 115 while living in the Middle East. Not fun but great for losing water weight 

Most miserable - Disney on Ice 2010. 34*, sleet, and freezing rain.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Coldest - Princess 10K 2015 - Think it was around 35 degrees 
Hottest - 95 Degrees - Memorial Day 5K/10K  
Most Miserable - Memorial Day 5K 2018 - heat + rain = horrible humidity. Even my husband ended that race incredibly cranky because of how miserable he was at the end


----------



## pluto377

So my DH just decided today that he thinks it's a bad idea for him and the kids to come with me on the trip.  I mentioned that to him months ago before we booked anything and he thought I was crazy for considering going without them.  So now I'm super frustrated because I booked AKL with rented points and our flights are all booked already.  If I had known I would have just booked Pop or AoA.  And now we're probably going to lose a lot of money on the flights because I don't think we'll be able to use the credit before it expires.  Argh.

On the other hand, I'm kind of excited about the possibility of a solo trip and doing what I want.


----------



## TeeterTots

pluto377 said:


> So my DH just decided today that he thinks it's a bad idea for him and the kids to come with me on the trip.  I mentioned that to him months ago before we booked anything and he thought I was crazy for considering going without them.  So now I'm super frustrated because I booked AKL with rented points and our flights are all booked already.  If I had known I would have just booked Pop or AoA.  And now we're probably going to lose a lot of money on the flights because I don't think we'll be able to use the credit before it expires.  Argh.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm kind of excited about the possibility of a solo trip and doing what I want.


That is a bummer! Solo trips are fun though, especially during race weekends. You can eat, sleep, and play on your own time! I’ll be at AKL with a race friend from on here too!


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD

Coldest single digits with windchill 
Hottest 90 with humidity! 

I’ll take cold and/or rain over heat and humidity A-N-Y....D-A-Y!!!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Coldest - -15* when living in Russia. It hurt too much to breathe below that, even wearing a balaclava.
> 
> Hottest - 115 while living in the Middle East. Not fun but great for losing water weight
> 
> Most miserable - Disney on Ice 2010. 34*, sleet, and freezing rain.



Alright, John, you win! 



pluto377 said:


> So my DH just decided today that he thinks it's a bad idea for him and the kids to come with me on the trip.  I mentioned that to him months ago before we booked anything and he thought I was crazy for considering going without them.  So now I'm super frustrated because I booked AKL with rented points and our flights are all booked already.  If I had known I would have just booked Pop or AoA.  And now we're probably going to lose a lot of money on the flights because I don't think we'll be able to use the credit before it expires.  Argh.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm kind of excited about the possibility of a solo trip and doing what I want.



That stinks. Embrace the idea of a solo trip, I suppose. I'm sure you'll have a blast.



TeeterTots said:


> SAFD
> 
> Coldest single digits with windchill
> Hottest 90 with humidity!
> 
> I’ll take cold and/or rain over heat and humidity A-N-Y....D-A-Y!!!



I agree. To paraphrase a science teacher I had in high school, I can always put on more layers, but there's a limit to how many they'll let me take off.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)



Coldest - I think like somewhere in the 10-15 range, feels like a little below 0. The water in my water bottle froze.
Hottest - low to mid 80s with humidity in the 80%-90% range. I've been running in short sleeves a lot this summer, which is weird (I don't start running in short sleeves until it hits the 70s)

Add me to the group of people who prefer cold. I'm fine with extra layers, but I'm not someone who will run in just a sports bra, so over 85ish, I just plain overheat.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I agree. To paraphrase a science teacher I had in high school, I can always put on more layers, but there's a limit to how many they'll let me take off.



This is exactly why I prefer running in the cold over the heat


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're g


As a reminder, the majority of my training is done on my treadmill and semi temperature controlled (nothing below mid-60's and highs closely matching the outside temp...aka no central air.) My coldest run was probably a Turkey Trot in the low-mid 30's. The hottest occurred on multiple weeknights this summer when we had temps around 90 (did I mention no central air?!?) The most miserable conditions I have run in were during a Santa themed half marathon in 2015. It was very cold (low 40's), windy and wet (it rained the entire time). My clothes soaked through and I was freezing and miserable. But, that was the first time I broke 2:30! I shook so violently the entire drive home, I'm not sure how I made it! Ever since that race, my biggest race day fear has been cold rain (Splash & Dash had nothing on this!)


----------



## cavepig

Coldest - 0
Hottest - 100

Who knows with feels like and wind chills and all. The 0 temps though honestly are painful and my leg went numb or my feet never warm up. 

The worst is freezing rain/wind chills I think, it hurts.    

But, come racing it's going to be hot for my marathon next week and it will suck too.  Where is the order up perfect racing weather magic when you need it?!


----------



## tidefan

Coldest - 23 at the Mercedes Half Marathon about 5 years ago
Hottest - It was 97 with 85% humidity when I did a run this summer between the Poly and the Grand.  Completely miserable.  The other night I ran at 85 degrees and about 95% humidity (moisture was being sucked in up here by TS Gordon).  Almost as miserable...


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

roxymama said:


> I saw a facebook ad (so who the heck knows how legit it is) for laundry detergent that is made specifically for active wear.  I don't know if I'll go so far as to pursue trying it, but it "claimed" it gets activewear cleaner than normal detergent.  hmmmmm
> 
> TMI time - I'm starting to get chafing from the dreaded "under the sports bra" sweat fest (and the rain this weekend didn't help that.)  The joys of running?



I use one of those sports clothes specific detergents from the sporting goods store on my clothes and it is pretty much the only thing that works. Regular detergent will briefly mask the smell...but the underlying funk is still there. The sports stuff doesn’t really have a fragrance, but the funk is neutralized. Vinegar also works, but I just remember the towels in gym class having that vinegar smell, which I hated. So, I stick with the sports detergent.


----------



## roxymama

Coldest was 8 degrees with a negative windchill for a January 5k race.  Placed first in age cause only 10 people in my division showed up!

Hottest was a half marathon that got up to 97 and averaged 93 but felt like 200 degrees.  I've ran in plenty summer runs that have gotten into the low 90s but I prefer treadmill when it's that miserable.

Today was perfect 60 degrees and breezy!!!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Coldest - -15* when living in Russia. It hurt too much to breathe below that, even wearing a balaclava.
> 
> Hottest - 115 while living in the Middle East. Not fun but great for losing water weight
> 
> Most miserable - Disney on Ice 2010. 34*, sleet, and freezing rain.



And the Nope-ity Nope Nope award goes to....


----------



## TheHamm

Coldest: single digits with wind and a ‘feels like’ of -5*F. I have decided that was horrible and unless I invest in ski goggles I’m a +5 kind of girl.

Warmest: I don’t do hot. I used to leave a hot yoga class and vomit, so I have not pushed this too far. A sunny, low humidity 82 has been my max, still more pleasant than mid 70s and 90+% humidity. The temperature bottomed out here this weekend, it is a high of 55, I’m quite content with that!


----------



## mankle30

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I use one of those sports clothes specific detergents from the sporting goods store on my clothes and it is pretty much the only thing that works. Regular detergent will briefly mask the smell...but the underlying funk is still there. The sports stuff doesn’t really have a fragrance, but the funk is neutralized. Vinegar also works, but I just remember the towels in gym class having that vinegar smell, which I hated. So, I stick with the sports detergent.



I'm having this issue too - do you have a brand name for the specific sports detergent you're using?


----------



## Keels

mankle30 said:


> I'm having this issue too - do you have a brand name for the specific sports detergent you're using?



You didn't ask me, but I use Nathan Sport-Wash. I order it off of Amazon. I also use Persil PowerClean for regular laundry, but the Nathans for the really stinky-a$$ gross stuff.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Here we go for those on 18 week training plans, tomorrow is the day to get at it.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Keels said:


> You didn't ask me, but I use Nathan Sport-Wash. I order it off of Amazon. I also use Persil PowerClean for regular laundry, but the Nathans for the really stinky-a$$ gross stuff.



I use the same. I use it for several washes and then I will use regular detergent with some oxiclean powder. The Nathan’s is great for getting the stink out, but I like the other stuff for getting stains out. I live in a very hot and humid area and this works pretty good.


----------



## steph0808

Garmin Connect tells me that my coldest run (at least since I've had my Forerunner 235) was in December of 2017 - it was 27 degrees with a real feel of 14 degrees.  I may have run in colder though, back when my watch didn't track that tidbit. 

Hottest - any July or August day here in PA. I didn't run last week when it was 88 with a real feel of 100 and 80-something humidity. It was hard to breathe just walking outside!


----------



## tidefan

WhereInFlorida said:


> Here we go for those on 18 week training plans, tomorrow is the day to get at it.


Yep.  Anyone that wants to help keep me honest please let me know 

Actually, my week 1 looks like this:

Tuesday - 3 miles
Wednesday - 3 miles
Thursday - 3 miles
Saturday - 6 miles

Here we go!  (though I also ran 4 miles today, but hey, Tuesday is the "official" kickoff...


----------



## hotblooded

Hottest: 103 degrees on the Capital to Coast relay in Texas in 2016. That relay as a whole was my worst running experience to date: three legs totaling 16 miles in hot weather, on hot asphalt, with no shade, over the course of 36 hours without sleep, cramped up in a van between runs so that I couldn’t recover. All made worse by the pressure of not wanting to let my teammates down.  I had been in good shape that season but absolutely fell apart afterward because I was so turned off to running. I’ve been struggling with motivation ever since.

Coldest: ~20 degrees in NY. Didn’t seem remarkable at the time because I layered up.


----------



## JulieODC

This year my New Years Day 5k was a feels like temp of -12....so somewhere around that is lowest (we had some bitterly cold days this winter!).

Highest is somewhere in the 90s.

I am still trying to get back into running post Lyme/chronic fatigue. I did a walk run for the first time in a month last week and did a “Plogging” run yesterday (Swedish thing where you pick up trash while running), and feel good. Don’t want to jinx it, but hopefully things are truly turning for the better.


----------



## lahobbs4

I don't even check the temperature that often. I just know that running summer in Arkansas has been a you-know-what this year. Hot & humid until October, probably. 

The coldest RACE I ever ran was the 2017 WDW Marathon. I think running in that was perfectly fine, but waiting around in the cold and wind was not pleasant.


----------



## lhermiston

hotblooded said:


> Hottest: 103 degrees on the Capital to Coast relay in Texas in 2016. That relay as a whole was my worst running experience to date: three legs totaling 16 miles in hot weather, on hot asphalt, with no shade, over the course of 36 hours without sleep, cramped up in a van between runs so that I couldn’t recover. All made worse by the pressure of not wanting to let my teammates down.  I had been in good shape that season but absolutely fell apart afterward because I was so turned off to running. I’ve been struggling with motivation ever since.
> 
> Coldest: ~20 degrees in NY. Didn’t seem remarkable at the time because I layered up.



That relay sounds absolutely miserable. 



lahobbs4 said:


> The coldest RACE I ever ran was the 2017 WDW Marathon. I think running in that was perfectly fine, but waiting around in the cold and wind was not pleasant.



The wait was definitely the worst part. Once you got moving it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Desdemona924

I'm not sure about coldest and hottest. It's probably been around zero when I've run at home, definitely in the teens. Disneyland half 2017 was certainly hot, but no worse than home. I think my husband were better off than people who aren't used to humidity since we're from Ohio.

My absolute most uncomfortable race experience was EVL half 2017 in Ellicottville, New York. The race started at noon, which is great because it's warmed up so you don't have to wait in the cold. Rain was forecast for that evening, but not until we should have been done and on the way home. Mid -50s so I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt (and a costume since it was a Halloween race). The rain starts to drizzle as we are waiting to start and doesn't stop the entire time. I was so cold and wet when it was over. It would probably be a very pretty race, but I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Nole95

Coldest I ever ran was a Thanksgiving day half marathon in 2013.  I believe it was in the 20s at the start. 
Second coldest was probably the 5K and 10K at this year's Marathon Weekend.  I also guess this was just a little worse because we had to sit around in that cold for so long.  Glad DW and I planned well with packing mylar blankers and other throwaway blankets.

I have done training runs in the teens before the sun came up.

The hottest was my first 10K in June 2012.  We had a big heat wave that summer in Atlanta, and it was in full effect the week I had to run this race.  It was already in the 80s for the early start.  Miserable experience all around.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)


I like having 2 20ish milers in my plan. First, because if Life happens and I can't do one, I have a back-up. Second, because if Life doesn't happen and I do both, one is almost always better weather than the other, which is just nice. And third, because I genuinely enjoy those long-long training runs! I can't say with any certainty whether or not doing two makes me better prepared, but it's worked for me so far, so I'm sticking with it.



lhermiston said:


> Anyway, what is the coldest temperature you've run in? What is the hottest temperature you've run in? And what were just the most miserable conditions you've run in? (Obligatory Disney connection - who knows what kind of weather we're going to get for marathon weekend??)


*SAFD: *If I go way, way back to my teens, I probably ran in temps hovering near zero. But in more recent years (because that was 30+ years ago), either the Frozen 5K or this yea'rs WDW 5K would be the coldest - so high 20s/low 30s? Hottest is pretty much every summer here in FL, but I recall one run in particular when the Feels Like was 108 (I think actual temp may have been 99)- that was pretty toasty!

*ODC:* I'm going with warm and possibly rainy for the 2019 WDW Marathon. Chilly, but not frigid, 5K, moderate 10K, cool but rising to temperate half.


----------



## KSellers88

I'm catching up after being on vacation for a week...LOL.



run.minnie.miles said:


> I am planning on doing Higdon’s Novice 1 plan.
> For those that have trained/completed a marathon doing a similar plan, do you feel that 1 20 miler adequately prepared you for the race??
> I am doubting myself now (you know, before the plan even starts...)



Before my first full, the longest run I did was 16 miles so I think you will be just fine!

SAFD catchup:

Kilimanjaro Safari driver, for sure. 
Coldest was in the teens with a windchill in the single digits. Hottest is pretty much every day from April until October...most temps in the feels like over 100, with humidity of 1000%. The heat doesn't bother me as much as the humidity, but I would take running in hot weather over cold any day!


----------



## roxymama

I'm currently on "peak week" of my Chicago marathon training plan.  So my legs are very much looking forward to sitting in a chair all day.  Have my longest duration run on Sunday and some big weekday miles coming up.  The idea of turning around from a marathon and then training for another or dopey just sounds OOOOOF.  Big props to everyone who has and will do that.  
I'm probably gonna take weeks off and then do a shortened training plan for my wdw HM.  Unless I fall and bump my head during Chicago and decide Goofy is a sensible idea.


In food news...my dad and I changed our Sunday dinner from Rose n Crown to Tokyo Dining.  We've been on a sushi kick together on Saturdays and so it feels right we celebrate with sushilluminations for our trip.  Won't stop us from having a pint though that day.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I think the coldest was in the 20's and hottest in the low 90's (that was many moons ago, 90's now are a no-go!).
I think I would rather run in the cold than hot, but even just thinking about the cold makes my ears hurt.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I'm currently on "peak week" of my Chicago marathon training plan.  So my legs are very much looking forward to sitting in a chair all day.  Have my longest duration run on Sunday and some big weekday miles coming up.  The idea of turning around from a marathon and then training for another or dopey just sounds OOOOOF.  Big props to everyone who has and will do that.
> I'm probably gonna take weeks off and then do a shortened training plan for my wdw HM.  Unless I fall and bump my head during Chicago and decide Goofy is a sensible idea.
> 
> 
> In food news...my dad and I changed our Sunday dinner from Rose n Crown to Tokyo Dining.  We've been on a sushi kick together on Saturdays and so it feels right we celebrate with sushilluminations for our trip.  Won't stop us from having a pint though that day.


Yay for peak week! You'll crush it! 

"Sushilluminations" is a great term.


----------



## apdebord

Coldest: 30° this January on a training run, and it was my fastest 5K ever. Luckily we don’t have below freezing temps often. 

Warmest: I don’t know an exact number but we’ve had a lot of high 90s this summer with real feel of 105+


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> I'm currently on "peak week" of my Chicago marathon training plan.  So my legs are very much looking forward to sitting in a chair all day.  Have my longest duration run on Sunday and some big weekday miles coming up.  The idea of turning around from a marathon and then training for another or dopey just sounds OOOOOF.  Big props to everyone who has and will do that.
> I'm probably gonna take weeks off and then do a shortened training plan for my wdw HM.  Unless I fall and bump my head during Chicago and decide Goofy is a sensible idea.
> 
> 
> In food news...my dad and I changed our Sunday dinner from Rose n Crown to Tokyo Dining.  We've been on a sushi kick together on Saturdays and so it feels right we celebrate with sushilluminations for our trip.  Won't stop us from having a pint though that day.



Goofy IS a sensible idea!  You can totally do the half and the full!  Since you're going to be down there anyway, why not score some extra medals!


----------



## Bree

Sushilluminations....that’s awesome!

SAFD: I have no idea on temps for training runs. Hottest is this summer for sure. I know I had to wear gloves, long pants, long sleeves, vest and a hat for a few runs in Januarythis year. Hottest race was the 2018 Princess Half. Coldest race was the 2015 Princess 10K (Frozen was definitely the appropriate theme that year!).


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm newer to running and being in Dallas, I haven't run into cold too much, which is good because I can handle heat better.  I think the hottest was doing a five mile race starting at 9 AM on July 4.  I've been lucky in that the 2016 WDW marathon was pretty warm and the LA Marathon in 2017 was cool early but got very warm later.  I think the coldest I've run in was the low 30s.  It was a training run for the first marathon and I learned a lot.  I thought it would be a good idea to wear a sweatshirt and sweatpants and then bring a backpack to put the sweatshirt in when I warmed up.  I ditched the sweatshirt at Mile 1 (on a 17 mile training run) and learned that I hate running with backpacks or utility belts on.  I also learned the word "chafing" the hard way.  I just went with shorts and t shirt the next time and dealt with the cold.


----------



## trackgam

silly question, does anyone recall when the medals were released last year?


----------



## trackgam

trackgam said:


> silly question, does anyone recall when the medals were released last year?


nevermind all, I just saw last year it was 9/20 that they did the reveal


----------



## roxymama

tidefan said:


> Yep.  Anyone that wants to help keep me honest please let me know



3 miles for you today!!!!  So Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







trackgam said:


> nevermind all, I just saw last year it was 9/20 that they did the reveal



Ooooohhhhhhhh I forgot medal reveal could be this month.  
Though medal reveals are gonna equal me having "do all the races" ideas because I'm attracted to shiny things


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Though medal reveals are gonna equal me having "do all the races" ideas because I'm attracted to shiny things



I CANNOT FIGURE OUT HOW TO INSERT GIFS! (I am not that old!  I should be able to do this.)
Calling @ZellyB AKA GIF goddess.


----------



## Bree

TheHamm said:


> I CANNOT FIGURE OUT HOW TO INSERT GIFS! (I am not that old!  I should be able to do this.)
> Calling @ZellyB AKA GIF goddess.



I right click, copy and paste on a laptop. On my iPad I just touch the image until it says copy then I paste.


----------



## roxymama

Bree said:


> I right click, copy and paste on a laptop. On my iPad I just touch the image until it says copy then I paste.
> 
> View attachment 350177


----------



## ZellyB

TheHamm said:


> I CANNOT FIGURE OUT HOW TO INSERT GIFS! (I am not that old!  I should be able to do this.)
> Calling @ZellyB AKA GIF goddess.





Bree said:


> I right click, copy and paste on a laptop. On my iPad I just touch the image until it says copy then I paste.
> 
> View attachment 350177


----------



## ZellyB

trackgam said:


> nevermind all, I just saw last year it was 9/20 that they did the reveal



Oh, I also forgot that it was getting to be that time of year.  Now I have something new to obsess about!


----------



## KSellers88

Bree said:


> I right click, copy and paste on a laptop. On my iPad I just touch the image until it says copy then I paste.
> 
> View attachment 350177





roxymama said:


>





ZellyB said:


>








Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## lhermiston

What’s been the schedule, then? Medals in September, shirts in ... December?

More importantly, any news on RunDisney shoes or should I give up hope?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What’s been the schedule, then? Medals in September, shirts in ... December?
> 
> More importantly, any news on RunDisney shoes or should I give up hope?


Shirts are usually like a day before the expo opens. 

I’d give up on the runDisney shoes.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Shirts are usually like a day before the expo opens.
> 
> I’d give up on the runDisney shoes.



I didn’t do shirts this year, but I know volunteers were bagging them up right before NYE - I want to say the 28-30. The year before, I helped bag shirts the first week of January. I would imagine we’ll be doing the same time frame next year - you’ll know when shirts are in when volunteer sign-up happens. The dates for “pre-race support” are for bagging shirts, sorting and chipping bibs, counting medals, etc.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’d give up on the runDisney shoes.



I figured. Oh well, I’ll just reallocate those funds to DATW.


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## cavepig

I've been trying to get in to sign up to volunteer and it's been overloaded since it opened at noon  Anyone else trying?


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> I've been trying to get in to sign up to volunteer and it's been overloaded since it opened at noon  Anyone else trying?



My wait time has said over an hour since Noon. I’m about to bail.


----------



## cavepig

I just got thru for two people (2 diff. browsers) for the 5k volunteering. I had left it cause that's just too much time waiting around, refreshed, then came back and it was up. 
 I picked 5k water stop 1.2.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> I figured. Oh well, I’ll just reallocate those funds to DATW.



My mind is warped today.  I started thinking of the "for a price of a cup of coffee you can give shoes to a child" but instead "for the cost of a pair of shoes you can drink a weeks worth of tequila in one day"


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself.









OMG THAT IS SO MUCH EASIER THAN WHAT I DO!!!11!! I feel dumb.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> OMG THAT IS SO MUCH EASIER THAN WHAT I DO!!!11!! I feel dumb.




[URL='https://speedstertk.tumblr.com/post/64541306742/a-completely-original-thing']



[/URL]


----------



## Desdemona924

Keels said:


>


----------



## opusone




----------



## Bree

I just registered as a volunteer for race prep on December 20th.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I just registered as a volunteer for race prep on December 20th.



Me too!


----------



## a-mad

OK, so I'm laughing right now at all the gif's... thanks everyone for the mid-afternoon pick-me-up at work.

*SAFD:*

I thought I had ran in pretty extreme weather, but many of ya'll are outright spartan's for running in the weather you describe.

Cold - weather in Utah gets pretty cold in the winter, and my bro-in-law and I have ran in low teens before, which probably get down to single digits with wind chill (and our route often runs against the mouth of a canyon that typically has a brisk wind blowing from it).  I do enjoy running in a light snowstorm with little wind - so awesome and peaceful.

Hot - I've probably ran in warmer temps than this, but my very first marathon was the St. George Marathon in St. George, Utah.  The climate in St. George is similar to Vegas (very dry, hot, desert-like) and this marathon is ran in early October so you don't get the really hot summer temps.  In 2010 when I ran it, however, they were in a rather hot spell, so while the start was probably in the low to mid-40's (we were in the desert after all...) it heated up to mid-80's by the time we finished the race.  We had done nearly all of our training runs early in the morning and had probably not ran in anything warmer than mid-60's, so by the time I hit mile 18 or 19 and things really started to cook, my body really felt the effects of the sun and heat.  The GP crowds at this marathon are the best, though - and from about mile 24 to the end you have tons of people cheering you on, giving you bags of ice to cool off, or better yet - handing out popsicles.  The root beer popsicle I was handed by a young girl at about mile 24 pretty much saved me on that race.

Add me to the list of those who prefer running in cold temps rather than hot - mostly because my body is used to it... but also the great argument of being able to layer up and keep your body at a good temp throughout a "cold" run compared to dealing with miserable heat with the inability to cool off your body(except for maybe running through someone's sprinklers or jumping in a pool...)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> Add me to the list of those who prefer running in cold temps rather than hot - mostly because my body is used to it... but also the great argument of being able to layer up and keep your body at a good temp throughout a "cold" run compared to dealing with miserable heat with the inability to cool off your body(except for maybe running through someone's sprinklers or jumping in a pool...)


I remember my 3rd grade elementary school teacher running that race the year I was in 3rd grade.  Some of the teachers even went down to St. George with a big sign from the school cheering her on that made the news that night.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> Me too!



 I’m looking forward to it. The behind the scenes stuff is interesting to me!


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I’m looking forward to it. The behind the scenes stuff is interesting to me!



It’s really cool and it’s a great way to meet the main crew from Track Shack, if you’re ever interested in working race weekends more on their side of things (logistics, Runner Relations, etc.).


----------



## kleph

Neon Cactus said:


> I'm newer to running and being in Dallas, I haven't run into cold too much, which is good because I can handle heat better.  I think the hottest was doing a five mile race starting at 9 AM on July 4.



Was that the one up in The Colony? I did that one and it got pretty brutal on the second half without any shade.

My personal best heat wise was hill training at 115° in Arizona. You know when you are cooking the Thanksgiving turkey and you open the oven and get that huge blast of heat? It was just like that except it wasnt a blast, it was constant.


----------



## opusone

@Keels: not exactly related to volunteering, but your discussion on meeting the Track Shack crew somehow reminded me that, a while back, I think you were planning on taking a course measurement class.  Did you ever take that class?  If so, have you done any course measurements yet?


----------



## Keels

opusone said:


> @Keels: not exactly related to volunteering, but your discussion on meeting the Track Shack crew somehow reminded me that, a while back, I think you were planning on taking a course measurement class.  Did you ever take that class?  If so, have you done any course measurements yet?



I have!! I assisted on one new big USATF measurement, I’ve done a recertification of an existing course and I even certified a new 5K course all back in Texas!

I’m hoping to get more involved in the process once my life settles down and I have a better idea of where I’m going to be for longer periods of time.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> My mind is warped today.  I started thinking of the "for a price of a cup of coffee you can give shoes to a child" but instead "for the cost of a pair of shoes you can drink a weeks worth of tequila in one day"



And that day is called DATW


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> And that day is called DATW



Especially because we’re starting where you’re SUPPOSED TO START - Mexico!

#TequilaItsWhatsForBreakfast


----------



## a-mad

Guys - a quick question on park passes for WDW marathon weekend:

I am most likely going to purchase park hopper tickets through parksavers.com relatively soon as I've read that a new tiered pricing structure might be around the corner, and I'd like to buy them at a cheaper price (maybe) before the new prices are announced...  I haven't done this in awhile, but once I purchase the tickets they'll e-mail me the code I use to link the tickets into MDE account... right?  Since I have reservations on-property do they then mail me Magic Bands prior to our trip with our ticket numbers already embedded in them (since we've linked them into MDE)?

Sorry.. I'm much more proficient at how things work at the DLR.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Guys - a quick question on park passes for WDW marathon weekend:
> 
> I am most likely going to purchase park hopper tickets through parksavers.com relatively soon as I've read that a new tiered pricing structure might be around the corner, and I'd like to buy them at a cheaper price (maybe) before the new prices are announced...  I haven't done this in awhile, but once I purchase the tickets they'll e-mail me the code I use to link the tickets into MDE account... right?  Since I have reservations on-property do they then mail me Magic Bands prior to our trip with our ticket numbers already embedded in them (since we've linked them into MDE)?
> 
> Sorry.. I'm much more proficient at how things work at the DLR.  Thanks for your help!


Since you have an onsite reservation you will get Magicbands no matter what unless you decline them. If you order tickets from an outside vendor you add that to your MDE account and they will automatically be linked to your magicbands.


----------



## CDKG

So... Marathon training officially began for me today! One run down, eighty-nine more runs to go. I got this!


----------



## tidefan

CDKG said:


> So... Marathon training officially began for me today! One run down, eighty-nine more runs to go. I got this!


Same here!  First 3 miles are down!  Many, many more to come...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

CDKG said:


> So... Marathon training officially began for me today! One run down, eighty-nine more runs to go. I got this!





tidefan said:


> Same here!  First 3 miles are down!  Many, many more to come...



Me x3! (Although I am already switching up the plan and did my 6 miles yesterday- I will be gone this weekend and don't trust myself to run 6 while away..)


----------



## Jason Bryer

Hi Everyone, long time lurker decided to jump into the conversation. The information I got last year before the 2018 marathon was so helpful, thanks! My first marathon was not without issue, and running anywhere other than Disney I'm not sure I would have finished. I hardly slept the night before and had some stomach issues that really caused problems from mile 7 to 13. Thank goodness for real bathrooms in Animal Kingdom ;-) Second half was fantastic once I realized my new goal was to finish. A time of 4:50 isn't bad for a first attempt IMHO. Well, I am registered and will be returning in 2019 running with a friend this time. 

Question for the experts: I have a room at the Dolphin. Since we are meeting friends for the weekend I thought being in the Epcot area would be most convenient since we can walk most places we want to go (i.e. the brewery on the boardwalk and the drinks around the countries). Is this a good place for marathon weekend? I wonder since it is run by Sheraton. It was the best price in that area (~ $350 per night). Thanks for any input.


----------



## SarahDisney

My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out


I am in Wine and Dine mode so I haven't started Marathon training either.


----------



## lhermiston

Jason Bryer said:


> Question for the experts: I have a room at the Dolphin. Since we are meeting friends for the weekend I thought being in the Epcot area would be most convenient since we can walk most places we want to go (i.e. the brewery on the boardwalk and the drinks around the countries). Is this a good place for marathon weekend? I wonder since it is run by Sheraton. It was the best price in that area (~ $350 per night). Thanks for any input.



Tons of people stay in the Epcot resort area for marathon weekend. I haven't, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out


I keep trying to write a schedule, which has not really worked, thus I have not started either.  I'm a little panic-ey and should probably give up on doing it on my own.


----------



## opusone

Jason Bryer said:


> Question for the experts: I have a room at the Dolphin. Since we are meeting friends for the weekend I thought being in the Epcot area would be most convenient since we can walk most places we want to go (i.e. the brewery on the boardwalk and the drinks around the countries). Is this a good place for marathon weekend? I wonder since it is run by Sheraton. It was the best price in that area (~ $350 per night). Thanks for any input.



I stayed at the Dolphin for one of the Star Wars Dark Side race weekends, and it worked very well.  You should be happy with your choice.


----------



## a-mad

rteetz said:


> Since you have an onsite reservation you will get Magicbands no matter what unless you decline them. If you order tickets from an outside vendor you add that to your MDE account and they will automatically be linked to your magicbands.



Thank you rteetz!


----------



## Bree

I’m still in training for my October 6th half. I’ve had many weeks on this plan where I’ve run 40+ miles though. I’m thinking that since my base has been built up so much over the summer it won’t be too hard to jump into Dopey training mid October. I just need to figure out if I want a 5 or 6 day plan.


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out



My marathon plan for Disney may be nonexistent since I am a lunatic and have my goal marathon on December 8th. Bad idea on my part most likely.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> I am in Wine and Dine mode so I haven't started Marathon training either.


 I just skipped out on Wine and Dine Training and just went straight to Goofy training. Since my Goofy plan has me running 13 miles a week from Saturday, I'll be more than ready for W&D when it comes along. I follow my own weekly schedule (run 6 mi. 3-4 times per week, with every other weekend being Galloway's suggested long run).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> My marathon plan for Disney may be nonexistent since I am a lunatic and have my goal marathon on December 8th. Bad idea on my part most likely.



I've done it 3 times with Rocket City Marathon (A race, same weekend as yours), and Goofy.

You'll be fine as long as you're not trying to 'race' the Disney races. December is a pleasant recovery/taper combo.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out


While I considered all my recent race training as Dopey training, it does feel kind of strange (yet nice) to take some time off training.  My body is slowly getting back to normal.  



TheHamm said:


> I keep trying to write a schedule, which has not really worked, thus I have not started either.  I'm a little panic-ey and should probably give up on doing it on my own.


I find comfort in knowing that I'm following a plan set up by someone other than me who knows what will work and what won't work.


----------



## tidefan

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I've done it 3 times with Rocket City Marathon (A race, same weekend as yours), and Goofy.
> 
> You'll be fine as long as you're not trying to 'race' the Disney races. December is a pleasant recovery/taper combo.


Are you in Huntsville???


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I've done it 3 times with Rocket City Marathon (A race, same weekend as yours), and Goofy.
> 
> You'll be fine as long as you're not trying to 'race' the Disney races. December is a pleasant recovery/taper combo.



Oh no, it will be the "take all the pictures" race. LOL.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tidefan said:


> Are you in Huntsville???



No, North Georgia, but I love RCM (and Huntsville) so much, I consider RCM my 'home' marathon, even though it's 4.5 hours (7 if it's snowing!) away. I've done it 5 of the last 6 years.


----------



## tidefan

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> No, North Georgia, but I love RCM (and Huntsville) so much, I consider RCM my 'home' marathon, even though it's 4.5 hours (7 if it's snowing!) away. I've done it 5 of the last 6 years.


Never done the RCM.  I have always done the Mercedes Half in BHM and the Tuscaloosa Half...


----------



## JAMIESMITH

tidefan said:


> Never done the RCM.  I have always done the Mercedes Half in BHM and the Tuscaloosa Half...



Hi!  I'm in Mississippi. Did you prefer the Mercedes Half or Tuscaloosa Half? I've only done the Magnolia Half in Meridian, MS so far. It was a super small race with less than 500 finishers.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> I’m still in training for my October 6th half. I’ve had many weeks on this plan where I’ve run 40+ miles though. I’m thinking that since my base has been built up so much over the summer it won’t be too hard to jump into Dopey training mid October. I just need to figure out if I want a 5 or 6 day plan.


Thanks to this hurricane fiasco, my next race is on October 6th too! Hahaha.


----------



## tidefan

JAMIESMITH said:


> Hi!  I'm in Mississippi. Did you prefer the Mercedes Half or Tuscaloosa Half? I've only done the Magnolia Half in Meridian, MS so far. It was a super small race with less than 500 finishers.


So, that really depends on what you like.  The Tuscaloosa course is usually much flatter and therefore tends to be a faster course.  However, it only usually draws 700-1000 people.  Mercedes on the other hand runs the half and full concurrently (since it is a double loop course) plus the relay, so there is something like 7,000 people running.  It is a good bit larger, so you will always be around a number of people (which helps me keep going).  However, miles 5-8 and 9-10 are all gradual uphills...


----------



## tidefan

One thing to note, with all of the construction in Tuscaloosa, they've not had the same course each of the last 3 years (though it generally follows the same area)...


----------



## tidefan

This is what I get to train in (yep, it was close to 90% humidity tonight...  lovely...)


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> Question for the experts: I have a room at the Dolphin. Since we are meeting friends for the weekend I thought being in the Epcot area would be most convenient since we can walk most places we want to go (i.e. the brewery on the boardwalk and the drinks around the countries). Is this a good place for marathon weekend? I wonder since it is run by Sheraton. It was the best price in that area (~ $350 per night). Thanks for any input.



It's a great area! My last two Dopeys, I stayed at Beach Club I wouldn't stay anywhere else. It's a Marriott now, so if you're in for status you get those perks.

Otherwise, you still get all the on-site perks for race weekend - transportation to and from the Expo, as well as to and from the race. The best part is you can walk back through Epcot after the race if you don't feel like waiting for a bus!

I really love the Dolphin - I actually check in there Friday for a long weekend with my girlfriends. The pool area is AMAZING and there are like five hot tubs that are open 24 hours.


----------



## JulieODC

Jason Bryer said:


> Hi Everyone, long time lurker decided to jump into the conversation. The information I got last year before the 2018 marathon was so helpful, thanks! My first marathon was not without issue, and running anywhere other than Disney I'm not sure I would have finished. I hardly slept the night before and had some stomach issues that really caused problems from mile 7 to 13. Thank goodness for real bathrooms in Animal Kingdom ;-) Second half was fantastic once I realized my new goal was to finish. A time of 4:50 isn't bad for a first attempt IMHO. Well, I am registered and will be returning in 2019 running with a friend this time.
> 
> Question for the experts: I have a room at the Dolphin. Since we are meeting friends for the weekend I thought being in the Epcot area would be most convenient since we can walk most places we want to go (i.e. the brewery on the boardwalk and the drinks around the countries). Is this a good place for marathon weekend? I wonder since it is run by Sheraton. It was the best price in that area (~ $350 per night). Thanks for any input.



I stayed at Dolphin for a Princess Half weekend and it was great. We love the Swolphin resorts - and usually stay “free” on points. Cannot beat the walkable location, Great food options, and agree that the pool area is great!


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> My marathon plan doesn't start for another few weeks ... I feel so left out


But you have a plan & that matters a lot  After my marathon Sunday I haven't even thought about Goofy training, a plan or anything.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> But you have a plan & that matters a lot  After my marathon Sunday I haven't even thought about Goofy training, a plan or anything.



Oh, I don't have an actual training plan yet, my plan is basically to start figuring out my plan in October (although most likely it will be another collaboration with  @DopeyBadger, since I find that his style works fairly well for me). I have my POT race at the end of September so I know any potential marathon plan has to start after that. So we're a little bit in the same boat


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, I don't have an actual training plan yet, my plan is basically to start figuring out my plan in October (although most likely it will be another collaboration with  @DopeyBadger, since I find that his style works fairly well for me). I have my POT race at the end of September so I know any potential marathon plan has to start after that. So we're a little bit in the same boat


  Yes!  A plan to get a plan is the plan, hahaha!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Alright....i'm back in for the full.

Pulled the trigger today.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUfan4444 said:


> Alright....i'm back in for the full.
> 
> Pulled the trigger today.



Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## jennamfeo

I changed my flight to D.C. that was supposed to happen this weekend to my flights for Marathon Weekend so I am fully committed now!!! 
I fly in Tuesday the 8th and leave Tuesday the 15th. I am so ready for this week of fun. And I guess some races too.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone get a massage after in the massage tent?  I was thinking maybe after the half before the full the next day.   I'm not sure I'll do it but wondering if it's worth it or chaotic.  And do they take cash or credit card, anyone know?   Thanks!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> Anyone get a massage after in the massage tent?  I was thinking maybe after the half before the full the next day.   I'm not sure I'll do it but wondering if it's worth it or chaotic.  And do they take cash or credit card, anyone know?   Thanks!


Cash only.


----------



## Princess KP

cavepig said:


> Anyone get a massage after in the massage tent?  I was thinking maybe after the half before the full the next day.   I'm not sure I'll do it but wondering if it's worth it or chaotic.  And do they take cash or credit card, anyone know?   Thanks!


I did it after the full this year. I'm a slower runner so there were quite a few people there but I think I waited about 10 minutes. I had my money in my pocket and it was all sweaty. I kept apologizing to the lady when I handed it to her. LOL


----------



## SheHulk

Princess KP said:


> I did it after the full this year. I'm a slower runner so there were quite a few people there but I think I waited about 10 minutes. I had my money in my pocket and it was all sweaty. I kept apologizing to the lady when I handed it to her. LOL


No offense but if your money was sweaty imagine what your body that she was massaging was like 
I'd love to try it on my sweaty self but my legs are pretty devastated after the marathon and I'm not sure how useful it would be for me then. Maybe that's just the trick? Hopefully others will chime in too.


----------



## Princess KP

SheHulk said:


> No offense but if your money was sweaty imagine what your body that she was massaging was like
> I'd love to try it on my sweaty self but my legs are pretty devastated after the marathon and I'm not sure how useful it would be for me then. Maybe that's just the trick? Hopefully others will chime in too.


None taken! I guess that's why there was a giant bottle of hand sanitizer at every table. lol
My legs were really tight and I think the massage helped. Even if it didn't, at least I got to lie down for 20 minutes.


----------



## TheHamm

Princess KP said:


> My legs were really tight and I think the massage helped. Even if it didn't, at least I got to lie down for 20 minutes.


I want to know how many people cannot get back up again, or if they have to budget more time for the slow speed of movement afterward.


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> I kept apologizing to the lady when I handed it to her. LOL



Canadian.


----------



## cavepig

Princess KP said:


> I did it after the full this year. I'm a slower runner so there were quite a few people there but I think I waited about 10 minutes. I had my money in my pocket and it was all sweaty. I kept apologizing to the lady when I handed it to her. LOL


  A 10 minute wait isn't bad.  Sweaty money!  good point to make note, I'll use a ziplock.  I'm dealing with a lot of tightness now that's what made me think of it and I've never done it, so glad you think it helped.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Canadian.


It's what we do.


----------



## Princess KP

TheHamm said:


> I want to know how many people cannot get back up again, or if they have to budget more time for the slow speed of movement afterward.


Not going to lie, I had trouble getting back up.
Maybe that's why they use mylar blankets to cover the table so they can just pull on the blanket to get you off.


----------



## Bree

If I got a massage after a half or a full it would become a bonus salt scrub. I sweat horribly. After a race you can feel the gritty salt on my skin.


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> Boom goes the dynamite!



Thanks....Looking forward to another great year!!


----------



## ZellyB

LSUfan4444 said:


> Thanks....Looking forward to another great year!!



That got me all excited about it again!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

How much do post race massages cost?


----------



## Princess KP

Sleepless Knight said:


> How much do post race massages cost?


I think I paid $20 for 20 minutes. You can have a longer massage and I believe it worked out to be a $1 a minute.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Princess KP said:


> I think I paid $20 for 20 minutes. You can have a longer massage and I believe it worked out to be a $1 a minute.


That doesn't sound too bad.  It may sound even better after the race is over.


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> That doesn't sound too bad.  It may sound even better after the race is over.



The best time for a massage is really the next day. Walk around on Sunday afternoon to keep them from fully tightening up, wake up feeling like they're frozen, and have a massage to loosen them back up before DATW or a full day in the parks.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

tidefan said:


> So, that really depends on what you like.  The Tuscaloosa course is usually much flatter and therefore tends to be a faster course.  However, it only usually draws 700-1000 people.  Mercedes on the other hand runs the half and full concurrently (since it is a double loop course) plus the relay, so there is something like 7,000 people running.  It is a good bit larger, so you will always be around a number of people (which helps me keep going).  However, miles 5-8 and 9-10 are all gradual uphills...



Thanks for this! Tuscaloosa is closer and I'd love to see what I can do on a flatter course. The race here advertises it's hills


----------



## kleph

SheHulk said:


> No offense but if your money was sweaty imagine what your body that she was massaging was like
> I'd love to try it on my sweaty self but my legs are pretty devastated after the marathon and I'm not sure how useful it would be for me then. Maybe that's just the trick? Hopefully others will chime in too.



ice bath ftw


----------



## LSUfan4444

My immediate post race (Disney) plan is to hit the hot tub ASAP!  I get out of the post race area as soon as I can. Take my post race photo, grab my morning bag and head to the bus line. As soon as I get off of the bus I'm changing clothes, grabbing  liter or two of water and heading to the hot tub and I'll spend probably 30 minutes or so in there just stretching. It always takes me a while tog get my appetite anyway. If the weather is right I'll jump in the pool and do some light swimming and just lightly kick my legs. Throw down a couple of beers and once I am hungry then it's lunch and nap time.  Whatever I do I make sure I try to get up and walk around that evening.


----------



## tidefan

LSUfan4444 said:


> My immediate post race (Disney) plan is to hit the hot tub ASAP!  I get out of the post race area as soon as I can. Take my post race photo, grab my morning bag and head to the bus line. As soon as I get off of the bus I'm changing clothes, grabbing  liter or two of water and heading to the hot tub and I'll spend probably 30 minutes or so in there just stretching. It always takes me a while tog get my appetite anyway. If the weather is right I'll jump in the pool and do some light swimming and just lightly kick my legs. Throw down a couple of beers and once I am hungry then it's lunch and nap time.  Whatever I do I make sure I try to get up and walk around that evening.


Completely unrelated...

FYI, this is one of the weeks of the year that I will be rooting hard for you guys!


----------



## SarahDisney

tidefan said:


> Completely unrelated...
> 
> FYI, this is one of the weeks of the year that I will be rooting hard for you guys!



If you would like to discuss college football, please do so on the running thread. kthxbye.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> The best time for a massage is really the next day. Walk around on Sunday afternoon to keep them from fully tightening up, wake up feeling like they're frozen, and have a massage to loosen them back up before DATW or a full day in the parks.


Where's the best place on property to get a massage for those muscles, preferably without having to pay an arm and a leg for it?  I'm definitely planning on park time after the marathon and the next 2 days, but I also reserve the right to sleep in a little bit if I want to after Dopey.


----------



## tidefan

SarahDisney said:


> If you would like to discuss college football, please do so on the running thread. kthxbye.


Wow!  That's a bit harsh...


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> Where's the best place on property to get a massage for those muscles, preferably without having to pay an arm and a leg for it?  I'm definitely planning on park time after the marathon and the next 2 days, but I also reserve the right to sleep in a little bit if I want to after Dopey.



Nothing at Disney is cheap, as we all know, but I think the best massages are at the Dolphin, the Yacht Club, and Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Nothing at Disney is cheap, as we all know, but I think the best massages are at the Dolphin, the Yacht Club, and Saratoga Springs.



Mandara Spa at the Dolphin is awesome and is occasionally on Groupon.

And people can talk about college football wherever they like. I don’t like it so much, but there’s no rule about it. Geez.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Mandara Spa at the Dolphin is awesome and is occasionally on Groupon.
> 
> And people can talk about college football wherever they like. I don’t like it so much, but there’s no rule about it. Geez.



Speaking of which, plenty of good games on today. I think everyone around here is rooting for TCU to take down Ohio State.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of which, plenty of good games on today. I think everyone around here is rooting for TCU to take down Ohio State.



Angela has demanded we go to ESPN to watch the game tonight. We’ll see what happens ...


----------



## lhermiston

Speaking of college football, next week my Hawkeyes play @rteetz’s Badgers. I think a wager is in order. If the Hawkeyes win, rteetz gets facepaint. If the Badgers win, rteetz gets facepaint. 

All in favor say “aye.”


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Speaking of college football, next week my Hawkeyes play @rteetz’s Badgers. I think a wager is in order. If the Hawkeyes win, rteetz gets facepaint. If the Badgers win, rteetz gets facepaint.
> 
> All in favor say “aye.”


Well the Badgers will win no problem so no wager is even needed.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Angela has demanded we go to ESPN to watch the game tonight. We’ll see what happens ...


Gosh I hope OSU loses.

Sorry for bringing up college football Sarah...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Gosh I hope OSU loses.
> 
> Sorry for bringing up college football Sarah...



RIF RAM BAH ZOO

I’m probs gonna live DisBoards the game tonight. Tune in for ALL THE SPORTSBALL EXCITEMENT


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> RIF RAM BAH ZOO
> 
> I’m probs gonna live DisBoards the game tonight. Tune in for ALL THE SPORTSBALL EXCITEMENT


Now I know what to watch once I finish Deep Space Nine this evening


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Now I know what to watch once I finish Deep Space Nine this evening



Binge watching the whole series?


----------



## jennamfeo

Sports are not my friend today. Fork the Dodgers.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Sports are not my friend today. Fork the Dodgers.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


>


Grrr I’m trying to post a gif of a Panda doing a face palm and it’s not working so just like imagine that for me. Thanks.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> RIF RAM BAH ZOO
> 
> I’m probs gonna live DisBoards the game tonight. Tune in for ALL THE SPORTSBALL EXCITEMENT


Will this be as epic as your Star Wars character descriptions?  We can only hope.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will this be as epic as your Star Wars character descriptions?  We can only hope.



Well, I know a lot more about football than I do Star Wars, but I will try my best!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Binge watching the whole series?


Yep!  Now I have to find another series to binge on Netflix as I’m done with all Star Treks now.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yep!  Now I have to find another series to binge on Netflix as I’m done with all Star Treks now.



And a quadruple 6 post!  

Well it was 6,666 when I started my post.  As Maxwell Smart would say:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yep!  Now I have to find another series to binge on Netflix as I’m done with all Star Treks now.


You might like Star Wars The Clone Wars animated series if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sleepless Knight said:


> You might like Star Wars The Clone Wars animated series if you haven't seen it before.


I am Dis_Yoda


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Well the Badgers will win no problem so no wager is even needed.



I would not be so sure of that after today


----------



## jhoannam

I completed my half this morning. Didn’t make my goal of 10 minute pace, but I did end at 2:16 (10:24 pace). Hopefully that’s good enough for coral D.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I would not be so sure of that after today


I don't know what you are talking about John.


----------



## TeeterTots

jhoannam said:


> I completed my half this morning. Didn’t make my goal of 10 minute pace, but I did end at 2:16 (10:24 pace). Hopefully that’s good enough for coral D.


It should be! That was my PoT used and I’ve always been in D.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> I would not be so sure of that after today


I'm still in a complete state of shock.  It's a great day to be a Cougar!  Been way too long since BYU has played like that.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm still in a complete state of shock.  It's a great day to be a Cougar!  Been way too long since BYU has played like that.


Yeah thanks....


----------



## FFigawi

Don't worry, @rteetz, you'll have face painting one way or another anyway.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Don't worry, @rteetz, you'll have face painting one way or another anyway.


I am pretty sure we all agreed on raising money for that not football games. I mean if WI beats Michigan later this year (like they should) you could get your face painted too 

Anyways I should go back to sulking. So much potential now gone.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Just drink - makes it better


----------



## SarahDisney

tidefan said:


> Wow!  That's a bit harsh...



I thought there was enough overlap between this thread and the running thread that most people would get it as a reference to a comment I made there a few weeks ago. Apparently not.


----------



## Keels

So - my sources with boots on the ground in Fort Worth say this is like an Ohio State home game. Which makes since, because they’re like two states right next to each other.

Anyway. Some Horney Toad just high-kneed it from the 10 all the way to the other side to score some points. One is cheering at Mizner’s. Some dude just said “eff yes” live on TV. The kick is good and TCU is up 13-10.


----------



## Keels

There’s like AT LEAST eight minutes left in the second part of the first half - so, as they say in the SportsBall business “there’s a lot of football left.”


----------



## Calfan

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm still in a complete state of shock.  It's a great day to be a Cougar!  Been way too long since BYU has played like that.



We Cal fans were pretty happy to see that result too . Had a super fun time on the road in Provo last weekend. Very welcoming and gracious fans at BYU.


----------



## Keels

In other news - everyone’s favorite Tech (Texas) beat Houston (the worst city in Texas) and the hottest coach in all of college football will live to coach another day.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> In other news - everyone’s favorite Tech (Texas) beat Houston (the worst city in Texas) and the hottest coach in all of college football will live to coach another day.



This comment had me googling the Tech coach and lawd have mercy!...I'll pay his salary if he will come coach at Auburn just to look at him on the sidelines.


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> This comment had me googling the Tech coach and lawd have mercy!...I'll pay his salary if he will come coach at Auburn just to look at him on the sidelines.



You better pony up some real $$$ because he’s most definitely the next Mr. Keels.

I sent @jennamfeo some pictures of him a couple weeks ago and she had to same response.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> You better pony up some real $$$ because he’s most definitely the next Mr. Keels.
> 
> I sent @jennamfeo some pictures of him a couple weeks ago and she had to same response.



Man, I'm always late to the husband claiming game. Guess I'll just have to move to Texas...I wonder if they need a watergirl?


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> Man, I'm always late to the husband claiming game. Guess I'll just have to move to Texas...I wonder if they need a watergirl?



I would for sure hold his Gatorade bottle for him for free.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Well the Badgers will win no problem so no wager is even needed.



So, you wanna talk BYU or nah?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, you wanna talk BYU or nah?


We will talk when we beat Iowa next week


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> We will talk when we beat Iowa next week



Your confidence may be a bit misplaced.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Your confidence may be a bit misplaced.


No I don't think so. Badgers still have arguably the best RB and best line in the country. One game doesn't define them. The West is still there for us to take again.


----------



## tidefan

First week of Higdon down!  (Many more to go)...

In other news... RTR!!!!


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> First week of Higdon down!  (Many more to go)...
> 
> In other news... RTR!!!!



MORE LIKE ROLLEYESROLL AMIRITE?!?!?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone feel like hitting up Disney World and doing a little running in about 114 days?

So, most of us are here because we love Disney or at least love paying loads of money to run at Disney. But, anyone who has gone more than once probably knows that while it's not perfect. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell me something (ride, restaurant, resort, show, experience, etc.) that you think is overrated.

Overrated rides: Tiki birds, Peter Pan's Flight and Jungle Cruise
Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest

Let the hot takes begin!

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Overrated Ride: Frozen Ever After

Overrated Resort: Art of Animation 

Overrated Restaurant: Be Our Guest, Ohana

Overrated Show: Illuminations (I'm expecting @Keels to throw things at me)


----------



## roxymama

After @Keels throws a thing at @Dis_Yoda , I will pick the thing up and throw it at @lhermiston for saying tikibirds is overrated!

It's underrated!!!!  It's a treasure!!!  It's corny and dorky and perfect 

Ok back to the question at hand..

Overrated ride: rock n roller coaster
Underrated peoplemover

Overrated resort: ??? I think most all dis resorts are more expensive than they should be, but I LOVE them and I get it.   Soooo I dunno???
Underrated: renting condos with pools in the backyard

Overrated restaurant:  chefs de France
Underrated:  skippers canteen

Overrated: running double digit miles on a Sunday morning. (In regards to me about to run today....not the dis marathon)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

First, overrated Disboards hot take: Everyone was rooting against Ohio State. Apparently, fans of other Midwest-ish 14 teams don’t like the only team from their conference capable (sometimes) of not completely embarrassing themselves when playing the sportsball.

Overrated restaurant: I’m not sure on this one. Opinions seem to be all over the board about most places and since I’m a bit of a cheap date when it comes to eating I haven’t tried any of the $50+ per person entree dining on property. I don’t really feel like I can judge them without having tried them, but it would likely be one of those. The places I haven’t liked aren’t generally raved about, so I can’t say they’re overrated.

Overrated ride: Jungle Cruise always has a much longer line than I’m willing to wait. The ride is fine, but I’m not going out of my way or waiting through a long queue for it. Basically any ride that fits this description would work here.

Biggest Disney pet peeve: Thought I’d add an over-arching description about the thing that irks me the most about WDW and rD; their corporate mindset of resting on their laurels and doing the minimum. This manifests itself in a lot of ways. I’ve personally been thinking about it a lot recently in regards to Galaxy’s Edge. I had been telling my family, basically since Disney acquired Star Wars, that the play (for WDW, I realize land is an issue elsewhere) was building an entire park devoted to Star Wars. Instead, I think they’ve thought small and will be adding it onto what can only be described as a hodgepodge park. I’m sure it will be massively successful, and yet I still think they’ve left a lot of money on the table.

Thus concludes my Sunday novella.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone feel like hitting up Disney World and doing a little running in about 114 days?
> 
> So, most of us are here because we love Disney or at least love paying loads of money to run at Disney. But, anyone who has gone more than once probably knows that while it's not perfect. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell me something (ride, restaurant, resort, show, experience, etc.) that you think is overrated.
> 
> Overrated rides: Tiki birds, Peter Pan's Flight and Jungle Cruis
> Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest
> 
> Let the hot takes begin!
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


I would just like to point out that Enchanted Tiki Room is not a ride... 

Overrated attraction: Peter Pan, and Soarin
Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest 
Overrated Show: Fantasmic 
Overrated hotel: there are all great in their own ways...

I will also throw things at @Dis_Yoda with @Keels.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: overrated....I still enjoy these items on my list, but they are never my first choice. 

Ride - Soarin’ 
Restaurant - Be Our Guest
Resort - Polynesian
Show - Fantasmic


----------



## FFigawi

Overrated attraction: Indiana Jones
Overrated restaurant: Ohana
Overrated hotel: Grand Floridian

I will stand with @Dis_Yoda and collect things thrown at us


----------



## camaker

SAFD:
Overrated Ride:  Dinosaur (a double entree of whiplash and strobe lights with a light seasoning of dinosaurs)

Overrated Restaurant:  Tiffin’s (Good food, but way overpriced and overhyped, especially for all the raves it gets around here)

Overrated Resort:  Caribbean Beach (You need a cruise ship to make it between the “islands” and food court/front desk. I do enough walking in the parks, thank you very much)

Overrated Show:  Country Bear Jamboree (old & stale.  I mean, there’s not even a panda!)


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Overrated Show:  Country Bear Jamboree (old & stale.  I mean, there’s not even a panda!)



Maybe it needs a face painted panda


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Maybe it needs a face painted panda



If I remembered correctly, that’s also one of his favorite attractions. I was just going to leave it as an implication.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Overrated Show: Country Bear Jamboree (old & stale. I mean, there’s not even a panda!)


Woah you just crossed a line buddy! First you call out Tiffins but then you call out Country Bears?!?!? What is going on?!


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> After @Keels throws a thing at @Dis_Yoda , I will pick the thing up and throw it at @lhermiston for saying tikibirds is overrated!
> 
> It's underrated!!!!  It's a treasure!!!  It's corny and dorky and perfect
> 
> Ok back to the question at hand..
> 
> Overrated ride: rock n roller coaster
> Underrated peoplemover
> 
> Overrated resort: ??? I think most all dis resorts are more expensive than they should be, but I LOVE them and I get it.   Soooo I dunno???
> Underrated: renting condos with pools in the backyard
> 
> Overrated restaurant:  chefs de France
> Underrated:  skippers canteen
> 
> Overrated: running double digit miles on a Sunday morning. (In regards to me about to run today....not the dis marathon)





rteetz said:


> I would just like to point out that Enchanted Tiki Room is not a ride...
> 
> Overrated attraction: Peter Pan, and Soarin
> Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest
> Overrated Show: Fantasmic
> Overrated hotel: there are all great in their own ways...
> 
> I will also throw things at @Dis_Yoda with @Keels.



Ride, attraction, whatever...it’s a waste of space.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Ride, attraction, whatever...it’s a waste of space.


Not much else you could really put in that space. Also it’s a Walt original. Only two attractions in WDW have Walt’s name on them. Not trying to change you’re mind just pointing out facts. It’s not a favorite of mine by any means but I’d hate to see it go.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Not much else you could really put in that space. Also it’s a Walt original. Only two attractions in WDW have Walt’s name on them. Not trying to change you’re mind just pointing out facts. It’s not a favorite of mine by any means but I’d hate to see it go.



You could convert it into a character meet-and-greet spot.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> I would just like to point out that Enchanted Tiki Room is not a ride...
> 
> Overrated attraction: Peter Pan, and Soarin
> Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest
> Overrated Show: Fantasmic
> Overrated hotel: there are all great in their own ways...





Bree said:


> SAFD: overrated....I still enjoy these items on my list, but they are never my first choice.
> 
> Ride - Soarin’
> Restaurant - Be Our Guest
> Resort - Polynesian
> Show - Fantasmic


I’m in agreement on Soarin, Be Our Guest, and Fantasmic. 

As for hotel, Coronado Springs (pre-construction). I wasn’t wowed by the extra amenities over Pop Century, and to be honest, I haven’t been able justify the cost of any deluxe properties in the past few years either. I used to think they were worth it, but this is where I am based on income and vacationing style.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> You could convert it into a character meet-and-greet spot.


I’d rather not have that but that’s just me.


----------



## apdebord

Overrated Attraction: Navi River Journey
Overrated Restaurant: Narcoossee’s, Artist Point would still be #1 overrated for me if it wasn’t going away 
Overrated Hotel: Contemporary (but I love Cali Grill and the lounge at The Wave) 
Overrated Show: Whatever the stage show is at Very Merry


----------



## rteetz

apdebord said:


> Whatever the stage show is at Very Merry


Ugh that stupid song with Daisy texting Donald...


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Overrated: running double digit miles on a Sunday morning. (In regards to me about to run today....not the dis marathon)



Trust me, it could be worse. My last really long run was due yesterday. After two days of being stuck inside, I went ahead and ran my 16 in the wind and rain from Florence. At least I know I’m ready if the weather turns wet for Chicago...


----------



## Keels

1. I always get nervous when I wake up and I’m tagged a bunch of times. #RIPMyMentions

B. Overrated - the entire Magic Kingdom. YEAH I SAID IT. Food. Shows. Rides. Everything.

III. Don’t @ me


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:

Overrated-
Ride - Big Thunder Mountain (its good but not all that)
Show - Fantasmic
Resort - Polynesian (maybe it's just because of the lousy, cold weather we had while staying here)
Restaurant - Be Our Guest


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> 1. I always get nervous when I wake up and I’m tagged a bunch of times. #RIPMyMentions
> 
> B. Overrated - the entire Magic Kingdom. YEAH I SAID IT. Food. Shows. Rides. Everything.
> 
> III. Don’t @ me


But it’s fun


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> But it’s fun



If I have enough mimosas at Cali Grill, I may go over there.

I may also last five minutes and bounce right back to the Contemporary.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

1,B,III

@Youknowwho really does hate math.


----------



## hotblooded

Keels said:


> 1. I always get nervous when I wake up and I’m tagged a bunch of times. #RIPMyMentions
> 
> B. Overrated - the entire Magic Kingdom. YEAH I SAID IT. Food. Shows. Rides. Everything.
> 
> III. Don’t @ me


IMO, only because Disneyland is a better, more complete park. I say this as an east coaster who grew up going to WDW.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 1,B,III
> 
> @Youknowwho really does hate math.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> B. Overrated - the entire Magic Kingdom. YEAH I SAID IT. Food. Shows. Rides. Everything.


Yep, you’re right. We can’t be friends.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Yep, you’re right. We can’t be friends.



Ugh.


----------



## cburnett11

Overrated attraction: Test Track.  Usually ride it, but wouldn’t miss it.

Overrated restaurant: Tiffins.  Food was pretty good, but more form over substance.  Immediately went to Tamu Tamu for dessert.  You can judge me.

Overrated hotel: Grand Floridian


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Overrated Ride: I pretty much like all of them. Unlike others, Peter Pan is one of my favorites and for me, the moment I am on it, it takes me back to being a little kid. 

Overrated Resort: Polynesian resort. I loved the Poly until I went to Maui, then the luster dimmed a bit-nothing like the real thing. That said, I like all of them that I have stayed at (values through deluxes) and would still love to stay at any of them again.

Underrated: I think both Coronado and Grand Floridian are underrated. Both tend to get the “it’s nice but not for me” type of review. I never wanted to stay at either but ended up loving both. Now, the grand Floridian is probably my favorite (along with port orleans riverside), but I can’t afford to stay therr. i have a feeling it was a one and done sort of thing-A few years ago, I got a room there for less than half of the current rate. Anyway, I just like the grounds and a lot of the tiny touches you find there. I also find that the staff tends to be slightly friendlier and will go out of their way a bit more. All the hotels, even the “value”resorts, are obscenely priced. For marathon weekend I ended up gettting a room at Pop Century and at the time it was only forty to fifty dollars a night less than the “moderates.”

Overrated Restaurant: pretty much any of the steak restaurants in the parks like La cellier or Yatchsman. Good but not great steak and way way overpriced for the quality. To me, the sides at these restaurants are far better than the steak. It also think the Dole whip is totally overrated. It is good, but I could take it or leave it most days. 

Underrated: Marrakech restaurant in Morocco. It is a tamed down for American tastes, but probably some of the better meals I have had on property-especially for the money. 

Overrated Show: Fantasmic...it’s a spectacle, but it’s just not my thing.


----------



## Keels

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Underrated: I think both Coronado and Grand Floridian are underrated. Both tend to get the “it’s nice but not for me” type of review. I never wanted to stay at either but ended up loving both. Now, the grand Floridian is probably my favorite (along with port orleans riverside), but I can’t afford to stay therr. i have a feeling it was a one and done sort of thing-A few years ago, I got a room there for less than half of the current rate. Anyway, I just like the grounds and a lot of the tiny touches you find there. I also find that the staff tends to be slightly friendlier and will go out of their way a bit more. All the hotels, even the “value”resorts, are obscenely priced. For marathon weekend I ended up gettting a room at Pop Century and at the time it was only forty to fifty dollars a night less than the “moderates.”



Maybe it’s because I’m getting older, but I really agree with you on Grand Floridian. Before, it was never somewhere I’d stay. But the girls and I hung out there last night for quite a bit and we’re planning to mix it up for our next girl’s trip and stay at GFla for a night or two along with YC/BC.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sundays Overrated:

Show: Fantasmic, Country Bears, Philharmagic
Restaurant: LeCelier
Ride: 7DMT
Resort: SSR

Also Overrated: MCO security


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Sundays Overrated:
> 
> Show: Fantasmic, Country Bears, Philharmagic
> Restaurant: LeCelier
> Ride: Country 7DMT
> Resort: SSR
> 
> Also Overrated: MCO security


Ugh you guys are killing me with the Country Bears...


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Ugh you guys are killing me with the Country Bears...



Unfortunately, those calling it overrated give it more credit than myself. I’ve never been in and never will. Animatronic bears performing a grand ole opry/hee-haw/I don’t know what-style county music comedy review sounds like one of the nine circles.


----------



## lahobbs4

My blood pressure is rising with a few of these, but I will keep my feelings down deep.

Overrated: Very Merry Christmas Party
Overrated: Enchanted Tales with Belle
Overrated: the Purple Wall
Overrated: Food and Wine Festival
Overrated: Zebra Domes


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Ugh you guys are killing me with the Country Bears...



Bro - the Country Bears are terrible.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Unfortunately, those calling it overrated give it more credit than myself. I’ve never been in and never will. Animatronic bears performing a grand ole opry/hee-haw/I don’t know what-style county music comedy review sounds like one of the nine circles.


It’s my favorite show at MK and is hilarious. It’s also very nostalgic for me since my grandpas favorite character is Big Al. I actually think it’s under rated. General Disney fans don’t even know what it is.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Bro - the Country Bears are terrible.


No no no


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> My blood pressure is rising with a few of these, but I will keep my feelings down deep.
> 
> Overrated: Very Merry Christmas Party
> Overrated: Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Overrated: the Purple Wall
> Overrated: Food and Wine Festival
> Overrated: Zebra Domes


I have yet to have a zebra dome.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> No no no



Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.



rteetz said:


> I have yet to have a zebra dome.



WHAT. For someone who loves AK, I'm shocked you haven't made the journey to AKL for the most holiest of desserts. They sell them to-go at the Mara.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Bro - the Country Bears are terrible.



Poor @rteetz


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> It’s my favorite show at MK and is hilarious. It’s also very nostalgic for me since my grandpas favorite character is Big Al. I actually think it’s under rated. General Disney fans don’t even know what it is.



I have no doubt that it is very good at being what it is and I'm glad people enjoy it. There is a 0% chance I would enjoy it, so I'll leave it for the people that can.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT. For someone who loves AK, I'm shocked you haven't made the journey to AKL for the most holiest of desserts. They sell them to-go at the Mara.


I’ve been to AKL just never had a zebra dome.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Poor @rteetz
> 
> View attachment 351302



I'm drinking moonshine, so Teetz doesn't stand a chance ...


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> Yeah thanks....



Pretty sure @rteetz will have plenty of “Cougars” circling him come face paint DATW day!!! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> Pretty sure @rteetz will have plenty of “Cougars” circling him come face paint DATW day!!! Bahahahahahaha


I just might not show up to DATW at this point.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Dis_Yoda said:


> Overrated Ride: Frozen Ever After
> 
> Overrated Resort: Art of Animation
> 
> Overrated Restaurant: Be Our Guest, Ohana
> 
> Overrated Show: Illuminations (I'm expecting @Keels to throw things at me)



Using @Dis_Yoda ‘s post to remember what I’m responding to hahahahaha. Hey it’s Sunday Funday Football Day, Beer & “green tea” are the culprits.

Overrated Resort: The Contemporary (BORING!!! Monorail through the Resort is cool and that’s about it)
Overrated Restaurant: Chef Mickey’s
Overrated Show: I don’t really prefer any shows 
Overrated Ride: Spaceship Earth


----------



## PCFriar80

A little late to the party.  Couldn't get a FP+ for my response.

Overrated resort:  Saratoga Springs
Overrated restaurant:  Via Napoli 
Overrated attraction:  7DMT
Overrated show:  Nemo [AK]

Overrated extras:  FP+, dessert parties and Minnie vans!


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD...a little scared of this one. 

Overrated Ride: Peter Pan. I ride it every time we go, but the wait time is always outrageous for such a short ride. 
Overrated Restaurant: Chef Mickey's 
Overrated Resort: Contemporary...we only stayed here for the convenience. Rooms reminded me of any other hotel I'd ever stayed in.
Overrated Show: Rivers of Light 
Overrated Snack: Dole Whip


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> I'm drinking moonshine, so Teetz doesn't stand a chance ...



You’re drinking an imitation of moonshine.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Overrated resort: Saratoga Springs


Ok I’ve got to ask why about this one. I rarely see people talk about this resort.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> You’re drinking an imitation of moonshine.


Shots fired!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

Overrated:
Resort: The Boardwalk
Attraction: Space Mountain
Restaurant: Be Our Guest


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> You’re drinking an imitation of moonshine.



You’re right. Tell me how they do it in Virginia ... is a bathtub still involved or


----------



## roxymama

@rteetz I'll watch country bears with you.  I'll even bring Bears shirts for us to wear!!!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> @rteetz I'll watch country bears with you.  I'll even bring Bears shirts for us to wear!!!


I have a country bears shirts. I will most definitely not wear that blue and orange nonsense.


----------



## ZellyB

I have never seen Country Bears but now feel I must given the polarity of opinions on it.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> You’re right. Tell me how they do it in Virginia ... is a bathtub still involved or



Bathtub is where you sleep afterwards.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Bathtub is where you sleep afterwards.



I mean, I guess that makes sense. But it hurts my feelings that you think I would be sleeping in the tub after the real thing.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> I mean, I guess that makes sense. But it hurts my feelings that you think I would be sleeping in the tub after the real thing.



I grew up in the moonshine capital of the world. I’ve seen what it can do to a person.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I grew up in the moonshine capital of the world. I’ve seen what it can do to a person.



This sounds like a challenge ...


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I have never seen Country Bears but now feel I must given the polarity of opinions on it.


You will love it. (I hope...)


----------



## Barca33Runner

I got to thinking with the whole Country Bears discussion about the overrated moniker. There's a lot of stuff in the parks that is just not in my wheelhouse. That doesn't mean Disney hasn't done it well, that other people won't enjoy it, or that I can really say it's overrated. I don't dislike the question, it's a fun one and has generated a lot of discussion, but I was thinking about the things that I *should* enjoy a lot more than I do and areas where Disney really should aspire to do better. I don't know if anyone else thinks of this, but these are my top 3 "Do Better Disney!" areas off the top of my head:

Fantasmic!-I actually like the show a lot more than most people, but there is such an opportunity to do so much more. It is borderline incoherent in parts and weirdly emphasizes a now 23-year-old movie. This needs a revamp; Disney should want it to be better than it is and somewhat ashamed that it's not.

"Americanization" of Cuisine-My dad likes steak and potatoes. He enjoys chain restaurants with safe (for him) choices. His preferences in food should never be a consideration when it comes to Disney dining locations that specialize in regional or international cuisine. Yet, I think we can all think of multiple locations on property that have "dumbed-down" the tastes and authenticity of their food to fit a wider audience. No one wins in that scenario.

Test Track-I like the ride. I would like it a lot more if it was tailored to Disney IP (my personal preference: Sugar Rush from Wreck-It Ralph) rather than Chevrolet.


----------



## rteetz

I think we as uber Disney fans think of overrated differently than the general or non-Disney fan. Something like Country Bears or Enchanted Tiki Room is not overrated to them and probably something most of those people don't do unless they happen upon it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I love everything Disney, but my "overrated' list has reasons.

Resort: Contemporary, beautiful, but is the price really worth it, especially if I'm relegated to the Howard Johnson's wing? 
Attraction: 7 Dwarfs Mine Train, because "ain't nobody should wait in a line that long" (I ride it when I have a FP+)
Restaurant: Be Our Guest; it's good and the atmosphere and decor is superb, but it's so popular that it is hard to get a reservation and is now more expensive with the new Prix Fixe menu  (and I'll be eating there after marathon weekend!)

Underrated resort: The Grand Floridian. I stayed there only once but often visit, especially on hot, crowded MK days. It is cool and classy. It has a pianist in the afternoon and a band in the early evening. Grand Floridian Cafe is my go-to for a quick lunch break from MK.

Underrated attractions by the general public, usually with short lines, but I love them, partly because they are NOT so popular and are, therefore, relaxing and enjoyable:
Country Bears 
Tiki Room
Carrousel of Progress
Swiss Family Robinson treehouse
Tom Sawyer Island
Journey into Imagination
Gran Fiesta Tour
Tough to be a Bug
Wildlife Express Train to Rafiki's planet
Muppet Vision 3D

Underrated restaurant: Kona Cafe. Ok, I know everyone loves Tonga Toast and Pineapple Macademia Nut Pancakes, but their lunch/ dinners are also great. And they tend to be overshadowed by Ohana. Their Island-Style Beef burger is to die for!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Calfan said:


> We Cal fans were pretty happy to see that result too . Had a super fun time on the road in Provo last weekend. Very welcoming and gracious fans at BYU.


Glad to hear that you were treated well in Provo.  Best of luck the rest of this season.  I moved to the Bay Area when I was 13, so I have a bit of a soft spot for Cal.  



rteetz said:


> We will talk when we beat Iowa next week


I hope they do.  I read so many great reports from BYU fans about how classy the Wisconsin fans were and how well they were treated.  College sports can really be a whole lot of fun when we keep everything in perspective.  



rteetz said:


> No I don't think so. Badgers still have arguably the best RB and best line in the country. One game doesn't define them. The West is still there for us to take again.


One game can galvanize a season too.  Wake a team up.  



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone feel like hitting up Disney World and doing a little running in about 114 days?
> 
> So, most of us are here because we love Disney or at least love paying loads of money to run at Disney. But, anyone who has gone more than once probably knows that while it's not perfect. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell me something (ride, restaurant, resort, show, experience, etc.) that you think is overrated.
> 
> Overrated rides: Tiki birds, Peter Pan's Flight and Jungle Cruise
> Overrated restaurant: Be Our Guest
> 
> Let the hot takes begin!
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



Overrated ride:  Pirates of the Caribbean.  The amount of hype this thing gets for being not much longer than a simple dark ride is beyond me.  Of course the overrated moniker does not apply to the far superior version of the attraction at Disneyland.  

Show:  Possible hot take incoming.  Happily Ever After.  As a spectacular using technology and pyrotechnics, it's amazing.  But I'm not a fan of the music choices.  I feel like they relied way too much on more recent Disney animated films and virtually ignored some of the animated classics.  



Bree said:


> Show - Fantasmic


I _love_ the Disneyland version of this show.  But the WDW version isn't quite the same.  There's something about how the Disneyland version comes to life Tom Sawyer Island where you may have been playing earlier that very day and on attractions that you certainly could have ridden earlier that very same day.  Plus, the spectacle of the show is much bigger at Disneyland.  



FFigawi said:


> Overrated attraction: Indiana Jones





rteetz said:


> Not much else you could really put in that space. Also it’s a Walt original. Only two attractions in WDW have Walt’s name on them. Not trying to change you’re mind just pointing out facts. It’s not a favorite of mine by any means but I’d hate to see it go.


Also one of the only 4 attractions with input from Walt Disney that is not found anywhere else.  Hall of Presidents, Carousel of Progress, and PeopleMover are the other 3.  



hotblooded said:


> IMO, only because Disneyland is a better, more complete park. I say this as an east coaster who grew up going to WDW.


It wasn't until new Fantasyland that I actually began to genuinely like the Magic Kingdom on its own terms.  But Disneyland has Walt Disney's spirit and influence all over it and you still feel that today.    



rteetz said:


> It’s my favorite show at MK and is hilarious. It’s also very nostalgic for me since my grandpas favorite character is Big Al. I actually think it’s under rated. General Disney fans don’t even know what it is.


There was, blood on the saddle.  There was, blood on the ground. . .



roxymama said:


> @rteetz I'll watch country bears with you.  I'll even bring Bears shirts for us to wear!!!


Will Ditka be driving the bus or flying the plane?  Da Bears!



Barca33Runner said:


> Fantasmic!-I actually like the show a lot more than most people, but there is such an opportunity to do so much more. It is borderline incoherent in parts and weirdly emphasizes a now 23-year-old movie. This needs a revamp; Disney should want it to be better than it is and somewhat ashamed that it's not.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> I got to thinking with the whole Country Bears discussion about the overrated moniker. There's a lot of stuff in the parks that is just not in my wheelhouse. That doesn't mean Disney hasn't done it well, that other people won't enjoy it, or that I can really say it's overrated. I don't dislike the question, it's a fun one and has generated a lot of discussion, but I was thinking about the things that I *should* enjoy a lot more than I do and areas where Disney really should aspire to do better. I don't know if anyone else thinks of this, but these are my top 3 "Do Better Disney!" areas off the top of my head:
> 
> Fantasmic!-I actually like the show a lot more than most people, but there is such an opportunity to do so much more. It is borderline incoherent in parts and weirdly emphasizes a now 23-year-old movie. This needs a revamp; Disney should want it to be better than it is and somewhat ashamed that it's not.
> 
> "Americanization" of Cuisine-My dad likes steak and potatoes. He enjoys chain restaurants with safe (for him) choices. His preferences in food should never be a consideration when it comes to Disney dining locations that specialize in regional or international cuisine. Yet, I think we can all think of multiple locations on property that have "dumbed-down" the tastes and authenticity of their food to fit a wider audience. No one wins in that scenario.
> 
> Test Track-I like the ride. I would like it a lot more if it was tailored to Disney IP (my personal preference: Sugar Rush from Wreck-It Ralph) rather than Chevrolet.



You don’t need to back track.

Country Bears is terrible.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I hope they do. I read so many great reports from BYU fans about how classy the Wisconsin fans were and how well they were treated. College sports can really be a whole lot of fun when we keep everything in perspective.



Wisconsin is the best duh!



Sleepless Knight said:


> One game can galvanize a season too. Wake a team up.



I am hoping it gives us a wake up call.



Sleepless Knight said:


> Show: Possible hot take incoming. Happily Ever After. As a spectacular using technology and pyrotechnics, it's amazing. But I'm not a fan of the music choices. I feel like they relied way too much on more recent Disney animated films and virtually ignored some of the animated classics.



I can see that however I do think it uses some underrated films as well like Princess and the Frog and Hunchback. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> There was, blood on the saddle. There was, *blood all around. . .*



And a great big puddle of blood on the ground....!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You don’t need to back track.
> 
> Country Bears is terrible.


Mamma gonna whoop little Keels...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Mamma gonna whoop little Keels...



Tears gonna be the chaser for your wine, Teetz.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Tears gonna be the chaser for your wine, Teetz.


And there will be tears if they ever get rid of that amazing show. I will chain myself to Big Al.


----------



## Keels

Seriously. Country Bears is the Chuck E. Cheese show with different animals.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Seriously. Country Bears is the Chuck E. Cheese show with different animals.


TAKE THAT BACK!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> I can see that however I do think it uses some underrated films as well like Princess and the Frog and Hunchback.


I don't mind the use of underrated music and both of those films have that in droves.  I just feel like the show almost ignores Disney movies made after the 90s.  There's no nostalgic connection to it for me.  



rteetz said:


> And a great big puddle of blood on the ground....!


That part always cracks me up.  Even though I clearly can't quote it right.  

And the arguments both in favor of and opposed to the Country Bear Jamboree quoting Country Bear Jamboree are a reminder of why this thread can be so much fun at times.  And keels, I enjoyed your sports ball recap.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> TAKE THAT BACK!



Nope.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Nope.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Remind me why we are friends again?



Because I’m awesome.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Because I’m awesome.


I beg to differ...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I beg to differ...



You’re young. You’ll understand eventually.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I think we as uber Disney fans think of overrated differently than the general or non-Disney fan. Something like Country Bears or Enchanted Tiki Room is not overrated to them and probably something most of those people don't do unless they happen upon it.



Nah. I knew it was garbage the first time I visited as an adult, before my fandom really set it. My wife and kids (firstimers) didn't like it, either. It’s just not good.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You’re young. You’ll understand eventually.


Well you're not that old... yet...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Nah. I knew it was garbage the first time I visited as an adult, before my fandom really set it. My wife and kids (firstimers) didn't like it, either. It’s just not good.


I know this is all in good fun but its all opinions. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean its bad. It wouldn't be around for 60 years if it wasn't good/popular.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well you're not that old... yet...



Ha. You’re funny.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Ha. You’re funny.


So is Country Bears...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I know this is all in good fun but its all opinions. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean its bad. It wouldn't be around for 60 years if it wasn't good/popular.


People like things that aren’t good all the time - like people culting over The Room,


----------



## FFigawi

I'm loving all the friendly shade @Keels and @rteetz are throwing today.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> People like things that aren’t good all the time - like people culting over The Room,


The beauty of Disney is there is something for everyone. There are plenty of things I dislike that others do. Doesn't mean all of those things are "garbage".


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> The beauty of Disney is there is something for everyone. There are plenty of things I dislike that others do. Doesn't mean all of those things are "garbage".



I’m happy for anyone who derives any enjoyment out of Tiki Birds, but I’ll never understand the appeal.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m happy for anyone who derives any enjoyment out of Tiki Birds, but I’ll never understand the appeal.


And thats okay.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> I’m happy for anyone who derives any enjoyment out of Tiki Birds, but I’ll never understand the appeal.



I may or may not have a growing collection of fake parrots that I need to test out how they hang on during a half marathon.  To the point where Amazon keeps suggesting I buy more....soooooo

I also like the Mexican boat ride better than many headliners.  But I'm a rare bird.  

Get it???  Bird???


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I may or may not have a growing collection of fake parrots that I need to test out how they hang on during a half marathon.  To the point where Amazon keeps suggesting I buy more....soooooo
> 
> I also like the Mexican boat ride better than many headliners.  But I'm a rare bird.
> 
> Get it???  Bird???


We should hang out more often.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> We should hang out more often.


Well, you do need new friends since you stopped being friends with @Keels


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Well, you do need new friends since you stopped being friends with @Keels


Good point!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Good point!



Teetz can’t quit me and he knows it.

Who is gonna keep him from eating Pecos Bill’s the night before Marathon?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Teetz can’t quit me and he knows it.
> 
> Who is gonna keep him from eating Pecos Bill’s the night before Marathon?



Why would anyone do that to their body?  

That sounds like a marathon of bathroom visits


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> I also like the Mexican boat ride better than many headliners.



That's because it's definitively the best attraction at any of the four parks.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Teetz can’t quit me and he knows it.
> 
> Who is gonna keep him from eating Pecos Bill’s the night before Marathon?


It was Ohana before the half okay...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Posted an update on my journal with an abbreviated trip report from my short MNSSHP trip if anyone is interested.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I love the Country Bears @rteetz too & The Enchanted Tiki Room @roxymama 
LOVE!!!!

As a matter of fact, I may or may not get Uber excited when either of those songs pop up on my Amazon Music Disney playlist


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> Why would anyone do that to their body?
> 
> That sounds like a marathon of bathroom visits



I heard pecos bills the night before will lead to great _runs.
_
(Think about it...)


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> I love the Country Bears @rteetz too & The Enchanted Tiki Room @roxymama
> LOVE!!!!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I may or may not get Uber excited when either of those songs pop up on my Amazon Music Disney playlist


Yes another new friend!


----------



## tidefan

Keels said:


> MORE LIKE ROLLEYESROLL AMIRITE?!?!?


Well, I would have used the more expletive RMFT, but, this is a PG thread...    Finally get a decent home game next week (Aggies), and I will need to get in my 7 miles very early that morning...


----------



## tidefan

Overrated Attraction:  Dumbo
Overrated Resort:  Port Orleans Riverside  (love me some POFQ though)
Overrated Restaurant:  Chef Mickey's

Note:  I will say this about Country Bears... It was a great place to get candy at MNSSHP because it had 2 candy stops...


----------



## tidefan

Back to the marathon, if anyone is in the Birmingham, AL area, I am thinking about doing this race as it fits in nicely with the Higdon Novice I schedule:

http://www.magiccityrun.com


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> Well, I would have used the more expletive RMFT, but, this is a PG thread...    Finally get a decent home game next week (Aggies), and I will need to get in my 7 miles very early that morning...



Oh, I am the leader of the #EveryoneHatesAggy movement.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: So much hurtfullness in my heart to some of the answers to this week's question! 

Overrated
Resort: Since I have only stayed at 2 resorts I have no answer to this question.
Restaurant: Sci-Fi Drive in - bad movies, bad food, bad lighting
Ride: 7DMT - too short for those ridiculous lines. I will fast pass it though.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis5150 said:


> Restaurant: Sci-Fi Drive in - bad movies, bad food, bad lighting



I can’t say much about the lighting, but I think the movies are supposed to be bad


----------



## kleph

in terms of underrated rides, its tough to top the magic kingdom railroad. but the paddleboat is a close second.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell me something (ride, restaurant, resort, show, experience, etc.) that you think is overrated.



Lookout, jaded Floridian on deck, here! ...

Overrated attractions: Frozen, Test Track, Fantasmic, Rivers of Light
Overrated restaurants: Be Our Guest, Chef Mickey's, Flame Tree BBQ, Satu'Li, 'Ohana, Rose & Crown
Overrated experiences: anything involving character meets , walking from EP to DHS or DHS to EP
Overrated resorts: Pop Century, Boardwalk, Poly


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: So much hurtfullness in my heart to some of the answers to this week's question!


I know.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Haven't been on in several days. Thanks for the feedback about the Dolphin. Think we made a good choice. I stayed at the Yacht Club for a conference last year and loved the location (hotel was just OK). 

Finished my first official 1st week of training (I have been running 3 or 4 times a week all year) with a 13 miler in 90 degrees. I am ready for fall training!

SAFD: Overrated Ride: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. I cannot believe there is almost alway > 2 hour wait for that ride.


----------



## jennamfeo

As a person who has continually in the past crapped on things that people like just because I don't like them, this question really grinds my gears. I have spent so much of my adult life bashing things that make other people happy, but why? Did I ever feel better because of it? Nah, I don't think so...
I have been working this a lot this year, to NOT talk down on things that people enjoy because life is too short and too crappy to be taking the joy out of things that other people love.
So I am not gonna answer the SAFD. If you wanna stand in line for 2+ hours waiting for the Avatar ride, let me know when you are done so we can hang out after. It's that simple.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> As a person who has continually in the past crapped on things that people like just because I don't like them, this question really grinds my gears. I have spent so much of my adult life bashing things that make other people happy, but why? Did I ever feel better because of it? Nah, I don't think so...
> I have been working this a lot this year, to NOT talk down on things that people enjoy because life is too short and too crappy to be taking the joy out of things that other people love.
> So I am not gonna answer the SAFD. If you wanna stand in line for 2+ hours waiting for the Avatar ride, let me know when you are done so we can hang out after. It's that simple.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> As a person who has continually in the past crapped on things that people like just because I don't like them, this question really grinds my gears. I have spent so much of my adult life bashing things that make other people happy, but why? Did I ever feel better because of it? Nah, I don't think so...
> I have been working this a lot this year, to NOT talk down on things that people enjoy because life is too short and too crappy to be taking the joy out of things that other people love.
> So I am not gonna answer the SAFD. If you wanna stand in line for 2+ hours waiting for the Avatar ride, let me know when you are done so we can hang out after. It's that simple.



^ What she said


----------



## PrincessV

Might I interrupt the talk of overrated everything with a report from the bowels of hell... er, Florida? At 5am Sat. (day of my long run) the temp was 81* with a Feels Like of 87*. To be clear, that was 2+ hours before the sun even came up. I would very much like to know: 1. WHEN IS FALL COMING??? and 2. WHY DO I KEEP SIGNING UP FOR A MARATHON THAT REQUIRES LONG RUNS IN SEPTEMBER?! 

Carry on...


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Might I interrupt the talk of overrated everything with a report from the bowels of hell... er, Florida? At 5am Sat. (day of my long run) the temp was 81* with a Feels Like of 87*. To be clear, that was 2+ hours before the sun even came up. I would very much like to know: 1. WHEN IS FALL COMING??? and 2. WHY DO I KEEP SIGNING UP FOR A MARATHON THAT REQUIRES LONG RUNS IN SEPTEMBER?!
> 
> Carry on...


I know you have it much worse but I’m with ya. It’s 87 with crazy humidity in WI right now.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I know you have it much worse but I’m with ya. It’s 87 with crazy humidity in WI right now.


I have a self-imposed rule that I don't get to complain about the heat until late August, because I chose to live down here knowing about the endless summer. But the fact that Sept. is rarely an improvement over August, and is, in fact, usually _worse_ than August, feels like a sick joke form Mother Nature. There will be complaining in earnest for the next few weeks, likely followed by a small amount of gloating in winter, lol!


----------



## Dis5150

Quick question for those of you in the know - If I don't register for the marathon until after the cut off for POT, do I still get to submit it? And will they use it? I'm sure someone has asked before and if I searched I could possibly find the answer but hoping someone can tell me off the top of their head as I don't have time to research it right now. Thanks!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> The beauty of Disney is there is something for everyone. There are plenty of things I dislike that others do. Doesn't mean all of those things are "garbage".


 I'll put it this way: I like everything at Disney. I just like some things more than others!



lhermiston said:


> I can’t say much about the lighting, but I think the movies are supposed to be bad


 The movies at Sci Fi Diner are definitely supposed to be bad. That way, while I eat I feel like the host or one of the robot reviewers on Mystery Science Theater 3000! (If you don't know, look it up. So ridiculous.)


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know - If I don't register for the marathon until after the cut off for POT, do I still get to submit it? And will they use it? I'm sure someone has asked before and if I searched I could possibly find the answer but hoping someone can tell me off the top of their head as I don't have time to research it right now. Thanks!!



I'm pretty sure that the October 9, 2018 cut-off date for POT is pretty firm regardless of when you actually register.  If you check the Rundisney site
for the 2019 marathon weekend it says [in bold]: 

*If proof of time is not provided by October 9, 2018, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral.*
*No corral changes will be made after October 9, 2018.*
It might be something you can address with race relations at the expo, but it seems that 10/9 is the date.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know - If I don't register for the marathon until after the cut off for POT, do I still get to submit it? And will they use it? I'm sure someone has asked before and if I searched I could possibly find the answer but hoping someone can tell me off the top of their head as I don't have time to research it right now. Thanks!!


You can enter POT when you register, even if you don't register util after the POT cut-off. And yes, it will be used. BUT if you register after the POT cut-off date, you will not be able to _edit_ your POT info, so be sure to enter it correctly when you register.


----------



## cburnett11

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the October 9, 2018 cut-off date for POT is pretty firm regardless of when you actually register. If you check the Rundisney site
> for the 2019 marathon weekend it says [in bold]:
> 
> *If proof of time is not provided by October 9, 2018, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral.*
> *No corral changes will be made after October 9, 2018.*
> It might be something you can address with race relations at the expo, but it seems that 10/9 is the date.



This would be a change.  I signed up for 2017 after the POT cutoff and was able to submit a POT in Nov or Dec.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know - If I don't register for the marathon until after the cut off for POT, do I still get to submit it? And will they use it? I'm sure someone has asked before and if I searched I could possibly find the answer but hoping someone can tell me off the top of their head as I don't have time to research it right now. Thanks!!



From what I understand, you will be given the opportunity to submit POT at registration time, but the POT must be from before the deadline (duh) and you will not be able to change it later.


----------



## roxymama

Pssst I still like most of the overrated things exponentially more than not being at disneyworld.  

I also enjoy when people like things so much more than me that they will stand in those lines instead of the lines that I would like them not to be in.  Just as long as the lines are full enough that they don't get rid of the thing that I like.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> Might I interrupt the talk of overrated everything with a report from the bowels of hell... er, Florida? At 5am Sat. (day of my long run) the temp was 81* with a Feels Like of 87*. To be clear, that was 2+ hours before the sun even came up. I would very much like to know: 1. WHEN IS FALL COMING??? and 2. WHY DO I KEEP SIGNING UP FOR A MARATHON THAT REQUIRES LONG RUNS IN SEPTEMBER?!  Carry on...


 My marathon yesterday was in the hells of Hades for heat so I hear ya on when's Fall coming.  But, In Nebraska we should be cooler now, but we had like 95% humidity at start & 70 & then warmed to 80s at finish and humidity like 85% in direct sun for a lot of it.  It was awful, the worst I've raced in I think including Florida races.  And we have been training in this stuff, but still had trouble and pace just slips away.  I kept telling people on course about Run Disney though and our 30s in January and they were like oh that sounds great for racing!  I think we may cool down Friday, too late for my race though, boo!  Hopefully, you get a relief at some point even in Florida!



Dis5150 said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know - If I don't register for the marathon until after the cut off for POT, do I still get to submit it? And will they use it? I'm sure someone has asked before and if I searched I could possibly find the answer but hoping someone can tell me off the top of their head as I don't have time to research it right now. Thanks!!


  As long as the race is open you can submit time at time of registration even if after the POT cutoff. It must be ran before the cut off.  You can not edit it at all.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Ok I’ve got to ask why about this one. I rarely see people talk about this resort.


Too spread out.  Difficult to get to the parks using Disney transportation.


----------



## PCFriar80

Well the Illuminations - Reflections of Earth "over raters" won't have that to kick around anymore beginning in late 2019.  Looks like the SAFD question took that one down!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Well the Illuminations - Reflections of Earth "over raters" won't have that to kick around anymore beginning in late 2019.  Looks like the SAFD question took that one down!


Um... it’s been going away for a while now...


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Um... it’s been going away for a while now...


I'm always the last to find out.


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks guys! I knew you guys would know.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Um... it’s been going away for a while now...



Nope. I’m taking full credit for this. The power of SAFD. 

I’ve only seen IllumiNations once and I really enjoyed it. I’ll have to be really selective about where I shoot from next time.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Nope. I’m taking full credit for this. The power of SAFD.
> 
> I’ve only seen IllumiNations once and I really enjoyed it. I’ll have to be really selective about where I shoot from next time.


Illuminations is my favorite show.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Illuminations is my favorite show.



It quickly became my favorite when I shot it after the marathon. From an amatuer photographer’s perspective, shooting from the Italy isola with no one in front of me to block my shot is such a bonus compared to the chaos that is Magic Kingdom.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It quickly became my favorite when I shot it after the marathon. From an amatuer photographer’s perspective, shooting from the Italy isola with no one in front of me to block my shot is such a bonus compared to the chaos that is Magic Kingdom.


I like shooting from Canada or Mexico.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I like shooting from Canada or Mexico.


I like taking shots in Mexico. Same thing, right?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I like shooting from Canada or Mexico.



I’ll probably try Japan or front of the house next time. Even with Japan there are multiple options.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I like taking shots in Mexico. Same thing, right?



Taking shots is definitely not overrated.


----------



## Goofed98

Keels said:


> Oh, I am the leader of the #EveryoneHatesAggy movement.



We gave you back your pretty boy coach.  What more do you want from us?


----------



## Keels

Goofed98 said:


> We gave you back your pretty boy coach.  What more do you want from us?



How much time you got? It's going to take a hot minute for me to make my list ...


----------



## PCFriar80

@cburnett11 @PrincessV and @SarahDisney  were all correct!  I reached out to Rundisney, just so there was no confusion and here's what I received.   And no, I'm not having a magical day! 

Thank you for reaching out. If you register after the deadline, you will be able to provide a proof of time but only at the point of registration. Once you click submit, you will not be able to go back in and submit a proof of time.

*We hope you have a magical day!*

Thank you,
Track Shack Events on behalf of runDisney


----------



## KimM530

PCFriar80 said:


> Too spread out.  Difficult to get to the parks using Disney transportation.


Agree 100%. I have stayed at SSR twice in the past and felt that the 5 bus stops you have to drive around to before heading out to the parks was the number one reason I have no interest in staying there again. We never rent a car so ease of transportation is high on my priority list. It also felt more like a condo to me than a resort. You have to walk a good distance to get to the lobby area from most buildings. The decor is also in major need of an update (which I think is coming soon). The grounds are beautiful and the ability to walk to Disney Springs are positives, but not enough to make me love this resort. All depends on what you're looking to get out of your hotel, though. Im sure this is resort is favorite for a lot of people.


----------



## Smilelea

tidefan said:


> Back to the marathon, if anyone is in the Birmingham, AL area, I am thinking about doing this race as it fits in nicely with the Higdon Novice I schedule:
> 
> http://www.magiccityrun.com



I considered it but I'm running a 5k hosted by a local church on the 17th, so I decided against it.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Illuminations is my favorite show.



It used to be mine, as well. I love the premise, the music (especially pre-show) and the brute force of the fireworks. Unfortunately from my perspective it has just gotten old. Probably a case of familiarity breeds contempt, but I think it’s just time for something new. Hopefully it stays true to the message and theme of the original.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> It used to be mine, as well. I love the premise, the music (especially pre-show) and the brute force of the fireworks. Unfortunately from my perspective it has just gotten old. Probably a case of familiarity breeds contempt, but I think it’s just time for something new. Hopefully it stays true to the message and theme of the original.


Well unfortunately the new shop will feature IP so I am not all that hopeful. At least hopefully we can get great music again. I can listen the pre-show, show, and post show music all day long every day.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Well unfortunately the new shop will feature IP so I am not all that hopeful. At least hopefully we can get great music again. I can listen the pre-show, show, and post show music all day long every day.



What is IP, again?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> What is IP, again?


Intellectual Properties. So that basically means the new show will have Disney movies in it ala Happily Ever After or Fantasmic. Personally that sucks big time.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Intellectual Properties. So that basically means the new show will have Disney movies in it ala Happily Ever After or Fantasmic. Personally that sucks big time.



I hadn’t heard that. I agree. There are so many IP shows. It would have been nice to keep this on focused more on the commonalities of humanity theming in keeping with the World Showcase’s mission.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disney at Heart said:


> I'll put it this way: I like everything at Disney. I just like some things more than others!
> 
> The movies at Sci Fi Diner are definitely supposed to be bad. That way, while I eat I feel like the host or one of the robot reviewers on Mystery Science Theater 3000! (If you don't know, look it up. So ridiculous.)


MST3K, or the best reason to dine at Sci Fi Dine In.  The food is fine, but the fun is the MST3Kness of it all.  

"Joel, make it stop."  

I really like Illuminations.  I hope the new show has the appropriate Epcot feel to it, but I suspect it won't.


----------



## trackgam

cburnett11 said:


> This would be a change.  I signed up for 2017 after the POT cutoff and was able to submit a POT in Nov or Dec.


yes, my friend signed up last year in November and was able to provide POT and put in a better corral than I was who signed up in july/august with the same POT...
I will say a few years ago, I was in a last corral and went to customer relations showing a POT and they moved me. I know they do not advertise this as the line would be longer than it is for shoes and the headache they would have would warrant not even doing corrals but show up when you can... BUT it did work. I just wonder if this race is getting so big that they have to gauge how many corrals/ how big/ how many waves to ensure getting people through the parks by a specific time.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Venting. 

No matter how much people might complain about runDisney communications for the Florida races, they win the gold medal when compared to runDisney Paris, which is in contention for the horse apple award.  The expo starts in 48 hours and the bib waivers still have not been sent out.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LdyStormy76 said:


> Venting.
> 
> No matter how much people might complain about runDisney communications for the Florida races, they win the gold medal when compared to runDisney Paris, which is in contention for the horse apple award.  The expo starts in 48 hours and the bib waivers still have not been sent out.



Oh my!  This may make me rethink 2019 as we'll be in France already starting on Sept 6th & not sure how much internet access we'll have during the trip.


----------



## lhermiston

My Dopey training officially began at 6:10 a.m. today. I hope you all have productive and injury-free training cycles.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh my!  This may make me rethink 2019 as we'll be in France already starting on Sept 6th & not sure how much internet access we'll have during the trip.



We were supposed to have everything 2 weeks ago, which would have been reasonable. Then Friday in an email full of sponsor information they snuck in the information that the vouchers would be in our accounts this week. 

Based on last years thread I knew that communication and timelyness was not a strong area for rDParis, but was not expecting this.  If you base your expectations accordingly it would make sense to sign up to get the Castle to Chateau challenge medal while you are in France.


----------



## Beeble

Hi! This will be my first marathon ever and I'm super excited! I submitted my POT three weeks ago, but I haven't received anything saying that it was accepted. It is saved on my registration. Is that all I can do right now or should I contact them?


----------



## PrincessV

Beeble said:


> Hi! This will be my first marathon ever and I'm super excited! I submitted my POT three weeks ago, but I haven't received anything saying that it was accepted. It is saved on my registration. Is that all I can do right now or should I contact them?


They don't send anything saying accepted or not - you just enter the info online. A lot of us save a screen shot of it, though, just in case a mistake is made and we need proof that we did submit PoT properly.


----------



## mankle30

Yay training cycles beginning! Mine is a bit unusual because I'm running a half in less than two weeks to get a POT (hopefully to improve corral position) and I will jump into Week 5 of a training cycle after 2 weeks of recovery following the half!


----------



## hotblooded

Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh my!  This may make me rethink 2019 as we'll be in France already starting on Sept 6th & not sure how much internet access we'll have during the trip.


Don’t sweat it. Run DLP has been slow to communicate every year thus far, but they put on a fantastic event nonetheless. Don’t worry at all.


----------



## Keels

I’m hoping for a start to my training cycle by October 12. Not ideal, but at least I’m not doing Dopey.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I’m hoping for a start to my training cycle by October 12. Not ideal, but at least I’m not doing Dopey.


I'm glad you're not doing Dopey because my first Dopey needs the Keels 10k Booze Stop.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I'm glad you're not doing Dopey because my first Dopey needs the Keels 10k Booze Stop.



When I couldn’t sleep last night because of #MysteryBoat, I kinda planned it out. I think we’re going to have mimosas, bloodies, a domestic beer and an IPA.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> When I couldn’t sleep last night because of #MysteryBoat, I kinda planned it out. I think we’re going to have mimosas, bloodies, a domestic beer and an IPA.



Domestic "beer"


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> When I couldn’t sleep last night because of #MysteryBoat, I kinda planned it out. I think we’re going to have mimosas, bloodies, a domestic beer and an IPA.



My mom scoffed at the idea of sideline drinks but I doubt she will resist a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Domestic "beer"



Sponsored by Miller Lite.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> When I couldn’t sleep last night because of #MysteryBoat, I kinda planned it out. I think we’re going to have mimosas, bloodies, a domestic beer and an IPA.


Will this stop include non alcoholic options for those of us who don't drink?


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Sponsored by Miller Lite.



It’s Miller Time!


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> My mom scoffed at the idea of sideline drinks but I doubt she will resist a Bloody Mary.



I’ll hook her up!!!



Sleepless Knight said:


> Will this stop include non alcoholic options for those of us who don't drink?



Sure! Capri-Sun for everyone!!



lhermiston said:


> It’s Miller Time!



It’s always Miller Time.


----------



## a-mad

Holy schneike's - I miss a few days and get behind 10 pages of discussion!

Everything from Wisconsin vs BYU to post-race massages to POT to SAFD...  you guys cover a lot of bases.

I will quickly answer SAFD (for both WDW and DLR):

Overrated Ride: Mad Tea Party... ok, so maybe that's not playing fair since it's not necessarily high on everyone's lists in the first place - but I love theme park rides and I can't make it through this one anymore... I'm just getting too old.  

Overrated Show: World of Color - let me start by saying that we recently experienced the holiday version of this show last year and we were BLOWN AWAY - so I love the concept and the infrastructure of the show, and the original version was good, but not worth the time we waited to try and get to the front of our "terrace" so we wouldn't get an obstructed view.  For all the work, I was just slightly disappointed.  I was not disappointed, however, in the holiday version - it was aces!

I can't really answer Resort since we just haven't been to enough at WDW to gauge the differences, and when we stay at DLR, we never stay on property.  As far as restaurants - I've enjoyed all the table service (and quick service) we've had at WDW for the most part.  I liked the concept of Prime Time 50's, but didn't love what I ordered (I tried others in our party and liked their meals more.)


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> It’s Miller Time!



The champagne of beers! Funny note: there's a restaurant here which brings a champagne cart to your table to offer you a choice of beverage after you are seated. In addition to the half-dozen fantastic French champagnes, there is always one bottle of Miller High Life. Can't say as I've ever seen anyone choose it.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> The champagne of beers! Funny note: there's a restaurant here which brings a champagne cart to your table to offer you a choice of beverage after you are seated. In addition to the half-dozen fantastic French champagnes, there is always one bottle of Miller High Life. Can't say as I've ever seen anyone choose it.



Well, I guess now I have to come to Houston.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Well, I guess now I have to come to Houston.


I was just gonna say.... I would pick a bottle of Champagne and the Miller Lite as a starter. Haha.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> I’ll probably try Japan or front of the house next time. Even with Japan there are multiple options.



I'll be at Japan for sushilluminations this year!!


----------



## roxymama

I'm shocked @FFigawi didn't respond that Miller Lite was a non-alchoholic option.   #water #betterthanbud


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> Sure! Capri-Sun for everyone!!


Woo hoo!  It will be much appreciated as it will not taste like water or powerade.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> It’s always Miller Time.



I concur.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> The champagne of beers! Funny note: there's a restaurant here which brings a champagne cart to your table to offer you a choice of beverage after you are seated. In addition to the half-dozen fantastic French champagnes, there is always one bottle of Miller High Life. Can't say as I've ever seen anyone choose it.



Send me the address. This needs to be remedied.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> The champagne of beers! Funny note: there's a restaurant here which brings a champagne cart to your table to offer you a choice of beverage after you are seated. In addition to the half-dozen fantastic French champagnes, there is always one bottle of Miller High Life. Can't say as I've ever seen anyone choose it.


That sounds like a fun restaurant


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> When I couldn’t sleep last night because of #MysteryBoat, I kinda planned it out. I think we’re going to have mimosas, bloodies, a domestic beer and an IPA.


And now, when I can’t sleep at night I am going to meditate/dream of a #MysteryBoat coming to Marathon Weekend 2020... I can’t wait for that thread to start!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Well, I guess now I have to come to Houston.



Yes you do!!



roxymama said:


> I'm shocked @FFigawi didn't respond that Miller Lite was a non-alchoholic option.   #water #betterthanbud



This is why we're pals 



lhermiston said:


> Send me the address. This needs to be remedied.





Dis_Yoda said:


> That sounds like a fun restaurant



It's a great restaurant, one of the best in the city. 

https://www.passandprovisions.com/


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> I'm shocked @FFigawi didn't respond that Miller Lite was a non-alchoholic option.   #water #betterthanbud



He is one of the rare few that apparently understands I can’t be Beer Shamed. IDK why people keep trying.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Sponsored by Miller Lite.


That a local brew for me!


----------



## cavepig

I'm getting excited to see the medals. Someone on FB said it was a year ago today, so soon maybe?!


Also, don't forget to Double check that your POT is entered correctly.  Or add it if you haven't.  
_*"Please remember, Proof of Time must be provided by October 9, 2018."*_
After that date as far as I know it won't show under your registration anymore to check since it can't be edited anymore. I know people for Wine & Dine got worried when they couldn't see it anymore.


----------



## Dis5150

While we are waiting for medals, these are supposed to be in stores starting today!


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> While we are waiting for medals, these are supposed to be in stores starting today!


O M G -- I need these! Birthday Cake Oreos are my favorite!! Great, now I need to make a trip out to Walmart.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> O M G -- I need these! Birthday Cake Oreos are my favorite!! Great, now I need to make a trip out to Walmart.


These were rumored to be at my local target as well.  Not next to the mickey mouse ziploc bags, which I got this weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> These were rumored to be at my local target as well.  Not next to the mickey mouse ziploc bags, which I got this weekend.


We don't have a Target and target.com isn't shipping them.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> We don't have a Target and target.com isn't shipping them.


You don’t have a target? What civilization do you live in?


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> You don’t have a target? What civilization do you live in?


We don't have a Target. They closed them all down a few years ago.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> We don't have a Target. They closed them all down a few years ago.


Well you’re in Canada that’s different. Lol


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> You don’t have a target? What civilization do you live in?


I live in the middle of the desert, in a tiny city, on a lake, that only caters to tourism. I am 2 hours from Las Vegas, NV and 3 hours from Phoenix, AZ. There is one road in and one road out. And our biggest store is a Walmart.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I live in the middle of the desert, in a tiny city, on a lake, that only caters to tourism. I am 2 hours from Las Vegas, NV and 3 hours from Phoenix, AZ. There is one road in and one road out. And our biggest store is a Walmart.


That sounds lovely. I am surprised though that if you do cater to tourism that you only have a Walmart. Tourists need crap they forgot at home.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> That sounds lovely. I am surprised though that if you do cater to tourism that you only have a Walmart. Tourists need crap they forgot at home.


VERY true. But I just don't think they can justify our population because we count our snowbirds who only live here from October - March. It sucks especially because we have a Home Depot AND a Lowe's (which are right by each other). But only a Walmart. Makes zero sense.


----------



## Desdemona924

Dis5150 said:


> While we are waiting for medals, these are supposed to be in stores starting today!



I bought these and brought them to work so I didn't eat them all. Found them at Giant Eagle for anyone in the Ohio/Pennsylvania region.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> We don't have a Target and target.com isn't shipping them.


It is a good thing you differed that POT race to after the cookie release.  They have Target in Portland, near Corvallis, and in Eugene.  I think your friends could procure them for race fuel, they already need to get tailgate supplies.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> It is a good thing you differed that POT race to after the cookie release.  They have Target in Portland, near Corvallis, and in Eugene.  I think your friends could procure them for race fuel, they already need to get tailgate supplies.


Yessssss. Now I just need them to bring a beer to pair with the cookies...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> I'm getting excited to see the medals. Someone on FB said it was a year ago today, so soon maybe?!


Whenever I get a twitter notification, I have to tell my brain that no, it isn't the marathon weekend medal reveal.  And still get disappointed when it isn't the medal reveal.

Honestly, I also try to tell myself to not expect too much from the medals.  I really just hope that I like the marathon and Goofy medals since I've always loved Mickey and Goofy.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> Yessssss. Now I just need them to bring a beer to pair with the cookies...


Milk Stout?


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Whenever I get a twitter notification, I have to tell my brain that no, it isn't the marathon weekend medal reveal.  And still get disappointed when it isn't the medal reveal.
> 
> Honestly, I also try to tell myself to not expect too much from the medals.  I really just hope that I like the marathon and Goofy medals since I've always loved Mickey and Goofy.



I’m trying to temper my expectations, but this is my first and only year getting all six, so I really hope they come through. I expect to be happy either way, though. 

Also, based on what happened with registration, I’m not banking on RunDisney sticking with any previous timelines when it comes to releasing stuff.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m trying to temper my expectations, but this is my first and only year getting all six, so I really hope they come through. I expect to be happy either way, though.
> 
> Also, based on what happened with registration, I’m not banking on RunDisney sticking with any previous timelines when it comes to releasing stuff.


I have kind of low expectations for medals this year. The medals for the 25th and 5th were pretty awesome and will be hard to top for a while. I would like though if they exceed my expectations.


----------



## Bree

Oreo cookies are gross.....

I just hope the medals are better looking than W&D. I’m still puzzled why they would release a rose gold medal for W&D instead of Princess.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Oreo cookies are gross.....
> 
> I just hope the medals are better looking than W&D. I’m still puzzled why they would release a rose gold medal for W&D instead of Princess.


To each their own and more Oreos for me!

I am hoping maybe they will do one rose gold like medal for each race weekend! (Just thinking of the photo ops with my rose gold ears!)


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> To each their own and more Oreos for me!
> 
> I am hoping maybe they will do one rose gold like medal for each race weekend! (Just thinking of the photo ops with my rose gold ears!)


No rose gold please...


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> No rose gold please...


Chocolate?


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> No rose gold please...


Minnie on a Rose Gold Medal would make me SO HAPPY.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Chocolate?


I like chocolate.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> No rose gold please...



We're not friends again.



jennamfeo said:


> Minnie on a Rose Gold Medal would make me SO HAPPY.



Yes!!!! I want this so much. That would be perfect.

Also ... I did the math a few weeks ago based on when W&D medals came out and the amount of time between W&D and marathon weekend, I think we've got another few weeks before medal release.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> We're not friends again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!! I want this so much. That would be perfect.
> 
> Also ... I did the math a few weeks ago based on when W&D medals came out and the amount of time between W&D and marathon weekend, I think we've got another few weeks before medal release.


Well I am a guy. Rose gold really isn't my thing.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Well I am a guy. Rose gold really isn't my thing.



I'll allow it.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Well I am a guy. Rose gold really isn't my thing.


I will also allow it, but that doesn't mean I don't want it. Haha.


----------



## cavepig

Rose Gold is pretty, but I can't imagine that color on Marathon weekend medals.   Maybe Minnie. 

I'm not a huge Oreo fan, but I'm sure our snack boxes will have them again!  A change to those boxes would be nice.  Mine in January didn't even have a protein type bar like past ones.

And, the Epcot Art Festival will be back starting Jan. 18 according to Parks Blog today.  I'll finally get to see it as last year we left  the first day of it so missed it.  Anyone else still going to be around for it?


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Rose Gold is pretty, but I can't imagine that color on Marathon weekend medals.   Maybe Minnie.
> 
> I'm not a huge Oreo fan, but I'm sure our snack boxes will have them again!  A change to those boxes would be nice.  Mine in January didn't even have a protein type bar like past ones.
> 
> And, the Epcot Art Festival will be back starting Jan. 18 according to Parks Blog today.  I'll finally get to see it as last year we left  the first day of it so missed it.  Anyone else still going to be around for it?


I wish the festival started earlier.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I wish the festival started earlier.



Ditto.  We leave the 16th.  

Also, while I think the whole rose gold thing is a bit played out 

I would absolutely love a Minnie medal in rose gold.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I wish the festival started earlier.


Me too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I’m trying to temper my expectations, but this is my first and only year getting all six, so I really hope they come through. I expect to be happy either way, though.


I'm figuring it will be that way for me too.  Really just hoping for a nice Mickey medal.  



rteetz said:


> I have kind of low expectations for medals this year. The medals for the 25th and 5th were pretty awesome and will be hard to top for a while. I would like though if they exceed my expectations.


Same here.  I do not expect anything approaching the 20th or 25th anniversary medals.  



Bree said:


> Oreo cookies are gross.....
> 
> I just hope the medals are better looking than W&D. I’m still puzzled why they would release a rose gold medal for W&D instead of Princess.


My sister said the 5K race to benefit the youth flag football league in her town had a rose gold medal.  As a mother of two boys, that dissuaded her from signing up because her sons would not be remotely interested in it.  



rteetz said:


> No rose gold please...


Agreed.  Marathon weekend is not the weekend to go crazy on rose gold.  



jennamfeo said:


> Minnie on a Rose Gold Medal would make me SO HAPPY.


On the Minnie medal, it wouldn't be the end of the world.  But only on Minnie.  



SarahDisney said:


> Also ... I did the math a few weeks ago based on when W&D medals came out and the amount of time between W&D and marathon weekend, I think we've got another few weeks before medal release.


Maybe this will help me simply be surprised (and hopefully very happy with the results) when they do preview the medals.  



cavepig said:


> And, the Epcot Art Festival will be back starting Jan. 18 according to Parks Blog today.  I'll finally get to see it as last year we left  the first day of it so missed it.  Anyone else still going to be around for it?


I would have liked to have seen it, but not happening for me.  Then again, I haven't visited Epcot without a festival since 1994.


----------



## roxymama

If the Mickey or Goofy medal is cool, I'm in trouble.  I'm just banking on the Donald medal being not as weird as the 2017 one.  And so that sets that bar low enough to be happy with it


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> If the Mickey or Goofy medal is cool, I'm in trouble.  I'm just banking on the Donald medal being not as weird as the 2017 one.  And so that sets that bar low enough to be happy with it



That medal was stupid.  No doubt responsible for the cursed race that it was!

Although the Goofy medal this last year was equally stupid and at least it wasn't cursed!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> If the Mickey or Goofy medal is cool, I'm in trouble.  I'm just banking on the Donald medal being not as weird as the 2017 one.  And so that sets that bar low enough to be happy with it


2017 was a bad year of sorts for runDisney.  The Donald medal for the half was bad and the Rebel Challenge medal was so bland and uncreative.  



ZellyB said:


> That medal was stupid.  No doubt responsible for the cursed race that it was!
> 
> Although the Goofy medal this last year was equally stupid and at least it wasn't cursed!


There have been a few WDW half medals I have disliked.  I liked Mickey and Goofy on the medal, but the shape is similar to that 2017 Donald medal.  

I like the idea of character based medals.  But I should be able to clearly tell which character it is.


----------



## apdebord

cavepig said:


> And, the Epcot Art Festival will be back starting Jan. 18 according to Parks Blog today.  I'll finally get to see it as last year we left  the first day of it so missed it.  Anyone else still going to be around for it?



 We leave the 19th! We went the first year and it was fun, so I’m looking forward to any improvements they’ve made.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> That medal was stupid.  No doubt responsible for the cursed race that it was!
> 
> Although the Goofy medal this last year was equally stupid and at least it wasn't cursed!


Goofy always seems to be very weird.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Goofy always seems to be very weird.


But that's the point, right?


----------



## kleph

jennamfeo said:


> I live in the middle of the desert, in a tiny city, on a lake, that only caters to tourism. I am 2 hours from Las Vegas, NV and 3 hours from Phoenix, AZ. There is one road in and one road out. And our biggest store is a Walmart.



on the plus side, you have a very nice bridge that got shot up by nazis in the war.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Goofy always seems to be very weird.


I still think the 2012 and 2013 half medals for Donald were weirder.  I still can't believe they used that design a first time, let alone a second time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in.


rteetz said:


> Goofy always seems to be very weird.


I beg to differ. One of my favorites:



I'm still jealous of your Dopey!


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> You don’t have a target? What civilization do you live in?





jennamfeo said:


> I live in the middle of the desert, in a tiny city, on a lake, that only caters to tourism. I am 2 hours from Las Vegas, NV and 3 hours from Phoenix, AZ. There is one road in and one road out. And our biggest store is a Walmart.



We don't have a Target either, just a Walmart. Just like @jennamfeo but in Arkansas, lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

We have like 17 Targets but no Walmart.


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lurker checking in.
> 
> I beg to differ. One of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 352774
> 
> I'm still jealous of your Dopey!


Ok I’ll give you that one!


----------



## cavepig

apdebord said:


> We leave the 19th! We went the first year and it was fun, so I’m looking forward to any improvements they’ve made.


 That's when we leave too in the afternoon.  I'm glad it was fun!  I have no idea what to expect at it. Last year we saw the booths setup so got a glimpse of not really anything, ha!



rteetz said:


> Goofy always seems to be very weird.


  He is my favorite, but I mean he is like a dog man so weird indeed, ha!


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> We don't have a Target either, just a Walmart. Just like @jennamfeo but in Arkansas, lol.



Come visit me...we have so many targets that whenever I'm early for anything I can always kill time at the inevitable nearby target.  I should just start direct depositing my paychecks there!


----------



## AFwifelife

When we were in Texas, we didn’t have a Target. It was a bleak time. Some complain about our current assignment but when I saw there was a Target (and Publix), I knew I would be just fine.


----------



## jennamfeo

GUYS! The pony express dropped some of these off at my local grocery store! I didn't even have to go to Walmart! Yayyyy!



P.S. They taste magical!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> You don’t have a target? What civilization do you live in?


I live in a town of like 1K people... we don't have anything. But drinks at the local bars are all <$5... so there's that. (Thankfully the city I work in has Target and WalMart...)



jennamfeo said:


> GUYS! The pony express dropped some of these off at my local grocery store! I didn't even have to go to Walmart! Yayyyy!
> View attachment 352802
> 
> 
> P.S. They taste magical!



Ahh! Cute pic! I might have to try these!

I feel like I need to go to Target and get these and the Life Mickey magazine. Has anyone gotten the magazine? Worth it? I keep looking at it and then don't want to pay $13.99 for it...

(edited to correct magazine to Life... )


----------



## Bree

We have a Target and a Walmart, but I won't shop at Walmart unless I'm forced to. They accused me of shoplifting many years ago and I'm still bitter over it. I had gone shopping with DH & the kids. I had purchased something a few days before and wanted to return it after getting it cheaper from an Amazon lightning deal. I forgot about it until we opened the back of the SUV. I took the item with the receipt back into the store while he unloaded groceries and got the kids buckled into their seats. They brought me into an office like a criminal while they accused me of coming into the store, taking the item off the shelf, putting it into a Walmart bag and bringing it to the customer service desk. I sat there while they pulled security feeds to review every move I made in the store. After they figured out that I didn't steal it, I didn't even get an apology. I contacted corporate and didn't even get an apology from them either.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?

I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?
> 
> I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.



We always swear we won't go early but are just too anxious to wait around because of stories like this, so we are usually on one of the first buses at 3 AM.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?


I drive, so no bus, but I was in my car and heading to EP around 3:20am. No traffic back ups at all - took between 5 and 10 minutes (from Wyndham Bonnet Creek.)


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?



According to my pictures we were on a bus at 3:14am from Sports. We had no traffic issues & my next photo was getting off the bus at 3:28am


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> According to my pictures we were on a bus at 3:14am from Sports. We had no traffic issues & my next photo was getting off the bus at 3:28am


You are the picture queen! I love it!


----------



## Simba's Girl

We only have Walmarts where I live, nearest Targets are 45min away. Also of note I live in a food desert too and the nearest grocery store is 20 minutes away. I hate it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?
> 
> I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.



I drive with @Keels. We leave BC/YC at 430-ish and have never had an issue with traffic. We normally leave the car at 5 to begin our walk to the corrals.


----------



## LSUfan4444

This will be my first time staying at Saratoga Springs so not sure what to expect around that 4 am timeframe. Last year leaving Boardwalk it took us over 30 minutes to get past Fantasia Gardens.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> You are the picture queen! I love it!


 I always wish I took more too!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?
> 
> I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.



Stayed at Old Key West.  Got on the bus at 3:00am.  Our bus then went to Saratoga Springs.  We were 3rd in line there and then the bus driver just drove around and skipped SS.  Arrived at EPCOT at 3:45am.  I do remember there being an accident or something that caused issues for a few others with traffic delays right around that 3:30-4:30am timeframe.

@GollyGadget 1/8/2018 (link)

"I'm bummed I didn't make the pre race meetup so hopefully we have a chance to meet again in the future. I got on a bus just prior to 3:30 and planned to look for you all but we got stuck in traffic and didn't get to Epcot until after 5. I made it to my corral with minutes to spare. At least now I know why everyone says to get on a bus early "


----------



## Keels

I usually leave the Boardwalk/YC-BC area around 4:30 and have always been in the parking lot by 4:45. 

They will shut traffic into the parking lot down for all in-bound traffic except for busses at 5 a.m. - learned that lesson during 2016 Princess Weekend.


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> This will be my first time staying at Saratoga Springs so not sure what to expect around that 4 am timeframe. Last year leaving Boardwalk it took us over 30 minutes to get past Fantasia Gardens.



The key is to go out the Swolphin/Fantasia Gardens side of the Epcot Resort Area as you have a dedicated right-hand turn lane that is also the ramp down to World Drive.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> The key is to go out the Swolphin/Fantasia Gardens side of the Epcot Resort Area as you have a dedicated right-hand turn lane that is also the ramp down to World Drive.



I was on the disney bus...didnt have too much say so in which way we went. I've never had an issue before this last year but if there was an accident, that would explain alot.

The reason Im asking is we were able to snag a 5:15 ADR at Cali Grill on Saturday night and plan to watch Happily Ever After from the observation deck which means I'm likely not going to get back to Saratoga Springs until probably 9pm or so...IF I can get to sleep by 10pm I can get like 5 hours of sleep which I can make work for one night.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

From reading all these responses, should I be getting up even earlier than I did for the Dark Side races (2:45am)?  Or should that plan continue to be fine?  I'll be in a later corral.


----------



## LSUfan4444

If you're in a later corral thats plenty early enough.


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> I was on the disney bus...didnt have too much say so in which way we went. I've never had an issue before this last year but if there was an accident, that would explain alot.
> 
> The reason Im asking is we were able to snag a 5:15 ADR at Cali Grill on Saturday night and plan to watch Happily Ever After from the observation deck which means I'm likely not going to get back to Saratoga Springs until probably 9pm or so...IF I can get to sleep by 10pm I can get like 5 hours of sleep which I can make work for one night.



You can also schedule an Uber to a) take you from the Contemporary to Saratoga Springs (that will get you back before 9) and to take you to Epcot on race morning - which will also save time waiting for a bus, etc. 

Both shouldn’t be more than $10. I just refuse to rely on Disney for transportation anywhere if I don’t have to, but that’s just me ...


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?
> 
> I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.



I always try to be on the first bus leaving the resort. I’d rather have extra time waiting for/in the corrals than stress about making it in time.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> I always try to be on the first bus leaving the resort. I’d rather have extra time waiting for/in the corrals than stress about making it in time.



This is my approach. I err on the side of caution. I’m always way too early to races, but it’s better than being late.


----------



## Goofed98

LSUfan4444 said:


> Curious for those that races last year....what time did you get on the bus race morning (full marathon)?
> 
> I think we got on right at 4 am from The Boardwalk and the traffic was worse than I had ever seen it and we missed our starting corral and went off somewhere in the middle of B so definitely want to be a little earlier this year.



Usually, 4 would be no problem.  I cut out a little earlier (3:45, but I'm also driving and sitting in the car when I park), but last year that wreck, overheating bus, whatever it was caused the issue.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Usually leave at 3:30 (early corral) but left later last couple of years to avoid standing around in the cold weather.  3:45 getting in the bus line has never been an issue to get there.


----------



## LSUfan4444

camaker said:


> I always try to be on the first bus leaving the resort. I’d rather have extra time waiting for/in the corrals than stress about making it in time.



What time did the first bus pick you up last year? You weren't cold standing out there for well over an hour?


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> What time did the first bus pick you up last year? You weren't cold standing out there for well over an hour?



The buses were staged and ready to go at 3am. I was very cold waiting out there for the corrals to open and the races to start. But I still preferred that to stressing out about arrival times with a later bus. I'm really hoping for some more moderate temperatures for the 2019 race weekend after the last two, though.


----------



## apdebord

Does anyone have experience with the monorail on marathon morning? We’ll be on the DVC side of the Poly, so we will just walk to TTC and go from there.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

apdebord said:


> Does anyone have experience with the monorail on marathon morning? We’ll be on the DVC side of the Poly, so we will just walk to TTC and go from there.



It’s been a while but the monorail was easy as it sounds.  And when you get off there are real restrooms at the bottom of the ramp.

The problem I had was the long walk back to the station at the end.  And the ramps up were no fun either.  It took quite a while to make it up those after the marathon.


----------



## croach

apdebord said:


> Does anyone have experience with the monorail on marathon morning? We’ll be on the DVC side of the Poly, so we will just walk to TTC and go from there.





WhereInFlorida said:


> It’s been a while but the monorail was easy as it sounds.  And when you get off there are real restrooms at the bottom of the ramp.
> 
> The problem I had was the long walk back to the station at the end.  And the ramps up were no fun either.  It took quite a while to make it up those after the marathon.




I take the monorail when I say at the Poly and never had any problems. It's nice to be able to walk to the TTC and get directly on the EPCOT line. I always take the bus back after the races for exactly the reason you noted about the long walk back. And the Poly has traditionally been the first stop.


----------



## ZellyB

apdebord said:


> Does anyone have experience with the monorail on marathon morning? We’ll be on the DVC side of the Poly, so we will just walk to TTC and go from there.



Ditto what's already been said but one thing to note when you finish the race and walk back to the monorail, if you have a gear check bag you have to go through the park security bag check line to get to the monorail station. This irrationally irritated me to an excessive amount. . Otherwise it worked great.


----------



## wendy1974

This is good information to know as I will be staying at the Poly for Marathon weekend and it will be my first time using the monorail for race transportation.  So better to go monorail to the race and bus after, got it!

How early does the monorail start to run from the TTC on race mornings?  And can you take it for all 4 races?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Well...just signed up to do my first 1/2 marathon ever! We are going on a family cruise the week before (arrive back in Miami on Friday before 1/2) to celebrate husband and me turning 50. This was a last minute add on to our trip. I needed some serious motivation to get moving again. I am excited but a little nervous. So much info to research and so little time (my extra time going to training) 

We will be staying offsite. Since this is last minute it wasn’t worked into our cruise budget. We will have a rental car. What is the best option for getting to and from the race? As well as the expo on Friday? 

Thank you for any tips. I am slowly going through this thread.


----------



## cavepig

wendy1974 said:


> This is good information to know as I will be staying at the Poly for Marathon weekend and it will be my first time using the monorail for race transportation.  So better to go monorail to the race and bus after, got it!
> 
> How early does the monorail start to run from the TTC on race mornings?  And can you take it for all 4 races?



Here's from the 2018 Event guide, I would expect it be similar for 2019.   http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/event-transportation 

WALT DISNEY WORLD® 5K

Bus Transportation

Thursday, January 4, 2018


3:30 a.m. – 5:00 a.m. from Host Resorts to the Start Staging Area at Epcot®
6:30 a.m. - 8:30 a.m. from Finish Staging Area at Epcot® to Host Resorts
Participants must board a bus no later than 4:00 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.
WALT DISNEY WORLD ® 10K

Bus Transportation

Friday, January 5, 2018


3:30 a.m. – 5:00 a.m. from Host Resorts to the Start Staging Area at Epcot®
7:00 a.m. – 9:30 a.m. from Finish Staging Area at Epcot® to Host Resorts
Participants must board a bus no later than 4:00 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.
WALT DISNEY WORLD® HALF MARATHON

Bus Transportation

Saturday, January 6, 2018


3:00 a.m. – 5:00 a.m. from Host Resorts to the Start Staging Area at Epcot®
7:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. from Finish Staging Area at Epcot® to Host Resorts
Monorail Transportation


Monorail Transportation to Epcot® will be available starting at 3:00 a.m.
Monorail transportation to spectator viewpoints will begin at 5:00 a.m. Please see the spectator viewing page for more information
Participants must board a bus or monorail no later than 3:30 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.
WALT DISNEY WORLD® MARATHON

Bus Transportation

Sunday, January 7, 2018


3:00 a.m. – 5:00 a.m. from Host Resorts to the Start Staging Area at Epcot®
7:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m. from Finish Staging Area at Epcot® to Host Resorts
Monorail Transportation


Monorail Transportation to Epcot® will be available starting at 3:00 a.m.
Monorail transportation to spectator viewpoints will begin at 5:00 a.m. Please see the spectator viewing page for more information
Participants must board a bus or monorail no later than 3:30 a.m. in order to make it to their corrals on time.


----------



## LdyStormy76

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Well...just signed up to do my first 1/2 marathon ever! We are going on a family cruise the week before (arrive back in Miami on Friday before 1/2) to celebrate husband and me turning 50. This was a last minute add on to our trip. I needed some serious motivation to get moving again. I am excited but a little nervous. So much info to research and so little time (my extra time going to training)
> 
> We will be staying offsite. Since this is last minute it wasn’t worked into our cruise budget. We will have a rental car. What is the best option for getting to and from the race? As well as the expo on Friday?
> 
> Thank you for any tips. I am slowly going through this thread.



In addition to what @cavepig posted you can also drive to WWoS. First thing in the morning they have people directing parking traffic, but after the lot is full you get to drive up and down the aisles looking for a spot.  Once the event guide comes out before the race I would suggest looking to see when the kid races are and if they are on Friday see if you can plan your bib pick up for either well before or an hour after those races.


----------



## rteetz

Sorry not sorry @lhermiston

#OnWisconsin


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Sorry not sorry @lhermiston
> 
> #OnWisconsin



Good to see you guys recover from that incredibly embarrassing loss last week


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.

I'd do some swimming at whatever resort I was staying at because my kids love that so much, spend some time down at Disney Springs and check out some of the resorts I wish I could stay at, like AKL or the Boardwalk area. I'd try to end the day by watching fireworks from Contemporary or the TTC. 

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  Non-park days are fun!  Sleep In, Have a nice breakfast or brunch depending on the day of the week (Boma or California Grill) head to the spa at Sarasota Springs for massage/facial, go to Disney Springs for Bowling/Movies/Cocktails/Foods in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## cavepig

No parks! oh that would be sad.  I don't know.   I'm not a huge Disney Springs fan.  It has to be warm enough to swim and even then I can't stay in or by a pool that long.  I get bored easily, ha!

So, I guess Resort hop.  The monorail resorts, Fort Wilderness & Wilderness Lodge, and Animal Kingdom Lodge are my favorites to visit.

Oh wait, I haven't done the Star Wars Virtual thing at Springs so maybe do that.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> No parks! oh that would be sad.  I don't know.   I'm not a huge Disney Springs fan.  It has to be warm enough to swim and even then I can't stay in or by a pool that long.  I get bored easily, ha!
> 
> So, I guess Resort hop.  The monorail resorts, Fort Wilderness & Wilderness Lodge, and Animal Kingdom Lodge are my favorites to visit.
> 
> Oh wait, I haven't done the Star Wars Virtual thing at Springs so maybe do that.



To be honest, I'd really struggle with a no parks day! I suppose that's what prompted the question.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc


I would spend some time at Disney springs, as well as visit the resorts. Each resort is unique in its own way. I’d probably go to AKL and look at the animals, visit the boardwalk area, and maybe spend some time at the pool at which ever resort I’m at depending on weather.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: resort hopping. Either monorail resorts, boardwalk area resorts, or head over to AKL. Or check out Fort Wilderness. Evening time would be going to Trader Sam’s and watching the fireworks from the beach.


----------



## LSUfan4444

wendy1974 said:


> better to go monorail to the race and bus after, got it!



Definitely


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> ys are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc


There is just so much to do outside the parks, I'm not sure I could fit it all into one day!

I love @Dis_Yoda 's idea of going to the spa at Saratoga Springs! That is my home resort, so it would be a nice way to start the day (after sleeping in of course!) Then, a movie at Disney Springs and maybe some mini golf at Winter-Summerland. I'd spend the afternoon/evening resort hopping at the monorail resorts, maybe ending at the Top of the World! Finally, I would finish the night wondering Disney Springs (the old Marketplace side) including a margarita at Dockside before a peaceful walk back to my room.


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.



If the weather allows we'd normally opt for the pool as well but some of the other things we've done and enjoy are: 

-mini golf
-bowling at Splittsville
-dinner shows (Hoop De Doo)
-the Void virtual reality 
-K1 Speed (indoor go-karts)


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.



I'd spend it bar hopping with @Keels and company.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I like to spend a day in Disney Springs when we’re at WDW. Personally, I don’t get out much to movies at home (single guy at the movies by myself seems equal parts sad and creepy), so I enjoy heading to the AMC theater at Disney Springs and catching a movie. The holiday award fodder and a few holiday blockbusters are usually still in theaters for Marathon Weekend, so there is usually a good selection.

I like going after the 10k and/or Half during Dopey. Enough walking to keep the legs feeling good, but not the hustle and bustle of a park. I’m not much of a shopper (typical guy, when I shop I know what I want and get out), but it’s not bad window shopping. I’m probably one of the few people actually kind of curious about the NBA experience when it opens. If it’s just a restaurant and retail space it won’t hold much appeal, but if they’re doing something else I am a big NBA nerd so it could be fun. My family also picks up caramel apple(s) every time we’re there. We probably keep Candy Cauldron in business.

I have been referencing primarily race days, but assuming this is a non-park day outside of that framework sleeping to a reasonable hour would also be part of the plan. I wouldn’t sleep the day away or anything, but 9:00 would be nice.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I'd sleep. Saves me from having to do it on park days.
Might drop in at Disney Springs to grab some cupcakes from Erin McKenna and coffee (probably from Ghirardelli) and do some souvenir shopping (although I'm not sure where, since the new World of Disney is not my jam). Might visit a resort or two and just wander around and take pictures. Might end the night at Ohana or California Grill for a good view of the fireworks while eating dinner. Mostly would probably just play it by ear and see where the day takes me (although an ADR would require advance planning because they need 48 hours to get my food ... so that might be the one plan I make).

(Edited because I shouldn't crap on things just because I don't like them ... something can be not my jam without sucking)


----------



## CDKG

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> I like to spend a day in Disney Springs when we’re at WDW. Personally, I don’t get out much to movies at home (single guy at the movies by myself seems equal parts sad and creepy), so I enjoy heading to the AMC theater at Disney Springs and catching a movie. The holiday award fodder and a few holiday blockbusters are usually still in theaters for Marathon Weekend, so there is usually a good selection.
> 
> I like going after the 10k and/or Half during Dopey. Enough walking to keep the legs feeling good, but not the hustle and bustle of a park. I’m not much of a shopper (typical guy, when I shop I know what I want and get out), but it’s not bad window shopping. I’m probably one of the few people actually kind of curious about the NBA experience when it opens. If it’s just a restaurant and retail space it won’t hold much appeal, but if they’re doing something else I am a big NBA nerd so it could be fun. My family also picks up caramel apple(s) every time we’re there. We probably keep Candy Cauldron in business.
> 
> I have been referencing primarily race days, but assuming this is a non-park day outside of that framework sleeping to a reasonable hour would also be part of the plan. I wouldn’t sleep the day away or anything, but 9:00 would be nice.


My mom and I caught a movie at Downtown Disney the afternoon before the 2017 Tinker Bell (my last Disneyland race weekend ). It was a fantastic way to stay off my feet and sodium load before the half! I may decide to do that before the marathon!


----------



## ZellyB

We did this on our summer trip and loved it. Sleep in!  Eat a leisurely breakfast. We went to the boardwalk and rented a Surrey bike. Then just walked around the boardwalk and checked out resorts. Lunch on the boardwalk at ESPN grill. Then did Disney springs for awhile and then minigolf in the evening and a nice dinner. It was a great day!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sundays: Sleep in then enjoy breakfast at Ohana. Followed by shopping at DS and lunch. Afternoon nap by the pool. Then a monorail drink crawl start at Poly end with dinner at Cali grill with fireworks.


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD:
One of the short resort fun runs- better when you don't have to give up "rope drop" at the parks.
Breakfast at whatever resort the run is
Disney Springs- lunch/shopping 
Nap
Drinks at Trader Sam's
Fireworks from the Poly- post drinks


----------



## Keels

Probably a Disney Springs bar crawl unless the weather is garbage, then I’d do a monorail bar crawl.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:
I would try to sleep in but will most likely be up by 7. Hang out by the pool for most of the day. Maybe go to the spa. In the evening, I would stroll around the Boardwalk area eating ice cream from Ample Hills.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> SAFD:
> I would try to sleep in but will most likely be up by 7. Hang out by the pool for most of the day. Maybe go to the spa. In the evening, I would stroll around the Boardwalk area eating ice cream from Ample Hills.



I WILL GO TO AMPLE HILLS WITH YOU. Because we all need a little extra Oooey Gooey Butter Cake ice cream in our lives.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I WILL GO TO AMPLE HILLS WITH YOU. Because we all need a little extra Oooey Gooey Butter Cake ice cream in our lives.


It’s a date!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I WILL GO TO AMPLE HILLS WITH YOU. Because we all need a little extra Oooey Gooey Butter Cake ice cream in our lives.


That sounds really good right now.  

At least I have Funky Buddha Sticky Treats Beer right now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Good to see you guys recover from that incredibly embarrassing loss last week


Hey, BYU used that win to springboard into the rankings and is now ranked #20.  Granted, they have a tough game coming up this week, but still.  



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.
> 
> I'd do some swimming at whatever resort I was staying at because my kids love that so much, spend some time down at Disney Springs and check out some of the resorts I wish I could stay at, like AKL or the Boardwalk area. I'd try to end the day by watching fireworks from Contemporary or the TTC.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


I always tentatively plan a non park day while at WDW, but rarely actually do one.  If I was staying at a resort I really wanted to explore, I'd explore the resort and spend time in Disney Springs.  But at the end of the day, I usually visit the parks every day because I can't visit them at home.  

I gave serious thought to spending major time off my feet after one of the 3 races leading up to the marathon this January, but after a slower than normal recovery from my most recent race, I've decided to make sure I visit the parks instead since I've never taken that long to recover from a race after spending time in the parks.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: I did this for Dopey last year and really enjoyed myself. One day, I had breakfast at Boma and the spent time at both AK resorts and finished the day at Disney Springs. The other day I had a meal over at the Poly then resort hopped along the monorail. I was surprised at how enjoyable both days were but this was also by myself so I got to do what I wanted to and didn’t have to worry about anyone else.


----------



## jennamfeo

Last year we did a non-park slash pretty much non-Disney day. We went from coast to coast. First to Cocoa Beach and then back to Tampa Bay. It was cool to see some of Florida itself. 

But sign me up for bar hopping with @Keels.


----------



## Smilelea

SAFD: We are considering doing this the day of the half. We won't have APs anymore and DH doesn't want to use a park ticket that day if it won't be a full park day for us. Since we will be at AKV, we will spend the day at the resort. We keep saying we want to check out some of the activities they have at the resorts but we never make time. We really aren't Disney Spring people. We usually go with 2-3 things in mind, do those, and leave. 

Question about APs and PP during marathon weekend: As mentioned above, our APs will expire before January. Since we aren't planing another park trip until Dec 2020, DH doesn't want to renew them. He does want to renew one of ours (probably his) just for memory maker. He's thinking his because he's almost always the one that remembers to get them to scan his band for pics. I'm usually chasing the 2 year old. However, I'm the one running in January. So my question is: Would it make more sense to renew mine since I'll be wanting the pics during the race? Does it matter if our accounts are linked?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I'd spend it bar hopping with @Keels and company.





jennamfeo said:


> But sign me up for bar hopping with @Keels.



What can I say? I'm the Patron Saint of Disney Bars ...


----------



## SarahDisney

Smilelea said:


> Question about APs and PP during marathon weekend: As mentioned above, our APs will expire before January. Since we aren't planing another park trip until Dec 2020, DH doesn't want to renew them. He does want to renew one of ours (probably his) just for memory maker. He's thinking his because he's almost always the one that remembers to get them to scan his band for pics. I'm usually chasing the 2 year old. However, I'm the one running in January. So my question is: Would it make more sense to renew mine since I'll be wanting the pics during the race? Does it matter if our accounts are linked?



I'm pretty sure pictures get linked to your bib, not your magicband, so as long as you enter your bib number into his account (instructions will be in the race guide), you'll be fine.
(Although if your accounts are linked, he can download your pictures)
But is renewing the AP really cheaper than just buying memory maker separately? I don't remember the price on memory maker, since I have an AP at the moment, but that surprises me.


----------



## Smilelea

SarahDisney said:


> I'm pretty sure pictures get linked to your bib, not your magicband, so as long as you enter your bib number into his account (instructions will be in the race guide), you'll be fine.
> (Although if your accounts are linked, he can download your pictures)
> But is renewing the AP really cheaper than just buying memory maker separately? I don't remember the price on memory maker, since I have an AP at the moment, but that surprises me.



Thank you for replying. 

DH has done the math. Based on a discount he gets at work, our DVC discount, and the number of park days we plan to have in January, one of us renewing our AP for memory maker does make more financial sense than just buying park tickets plus memory maker.


----------



## SarahDisney

Smilelea said:


> DH has done the math. Based on a discount he gets at work, our DVC discount, and the number of park days we plan to have in January, one of us renewing our AP for memory maker does make more financial sense than just buying park tickets plus memory maker.



Ah ... I always forget discounts since I'm not eligible for any of the fun ones. Gotcha. So yeah, you'll be fine even if his AP is the one you renew.


----------



## Keels

Smilelea said:


> Question about APs and PP during marathon weekend: As mentioned above, our APs will expire before January. Since we aren't planing another park trip until Dec 2020, DH doesn't want to renew them. He does want to renew one of ours (probably his) just for memory maker. He's thinking his because he's almost always the one that remembers to get them to scan his band for pics. I'm usually chasing the 2 year old. However, I'm the one running in January. So my question is: Would it make more sense to renew mine since I'll be wanting the pics during the race? Does it matter if our accounts are linked?



As long as you have any Gold or higher AP holder on your Friends & Family list (it could be a friend, a family member or even a random DISer), you'll be able to download your PhotoPass pictures without having MemoryMaker. I've been doing this for friends for years.


----------



## jhoannam

We have reservations at Pop Century - preferred room (3 ladies), but I'm thinking we may want to stay at a moderate. Which value and which moderate would be your pick for marathon weekend? We arrive late friday night and leave late tuesday night.


----------



## croach

If i couldn't spend a day at a Disney park, I'd go to Hollywood Studios. 

Thanks you, I'll be here all week. Tip your waiters.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> If i couldn't spend a day at a Disney park, I'd go to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Thanks you, I'll be here all week. Tip your waiters.



How long have you been waiting to run that play?


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> If i couldn't spend a day at a Disney park, I'd go to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Thanks you, I'll be here all week. Tip your waiters.


funny...


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> How long have you been waiting to run that play?



You can't plan moments of brilliance like that.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> You can't plan moments of brilliance like that.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> funny...



Don’t encourage him ...


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Don’t encourage him ...


Sorry...meant it to be sarcastic.


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> We have reservations at Pop Century - preferred room (3 ladies), but I'm thinking we may want to stay at a moderate. Which value and which moderate would be your pick for marathon weekend? We arrive late friday night and leave late tuesday night.



We're staying a POR. I can't speak to it's viability for marathon weekend - it'll be my first marathon weekend there. But, we've stayed at POR in the past and really enjoyed it. TBH, I don't know that I've ever heard of a single resort being especially bad for marathon weekend, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> We're staying a POR. I can't speak to it's viability for marathon weekend - it'll be my first marathon weekend there. But, we've stayed at POR in the past and really enjoyed it. TBH, I don't know that I've ever heard of a single resort being especially bad for marathon weekend, but I could be wrong.



/POR MARATHON WEEKEND FISTBUMP


----------



## lhermiston

kleph said:


> /POR MARATHON WEEKEND FISTBUMP



BOOM!


----------



## lahobbs4

We usually have a bit of a park day every trip, but we are taking the kids over Thanksgiving and will have a non-park day. We might try out the mini-golf because we've never done that. Probably head over to the Boardwalk and wander around, and hopefully have pool time at BCV. Also, we will go to Disney Springs for dinner and a movie (Wreck it Ralph 2!).

We don't love Disney Springs so I don't know what we will do on our non-park day for marathon weekend after the half marathon (no kids). We just honestly hate shopping and you can only eat/drink at so many places. We are staying at Wilderness Lodge so hopefully there will be some good spots to chill out and read and have a drink and whatnot.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

jhoannam said:


> We have reservations at Pop Century - preferred room (3 ladies), but I'm thinking we may want to stay at a moderate. Which value and which moderate would be your pick for marathon weekend? We arrive late friday night and leave late tuesday night.



I really liked POR for race weekend. I wasn’t impressed with the bayou rooms when I saw them online, but I ended up loving the rooms. For race weekend, it was nice because it was a relaxed environment and it is a quick bus ride to and from the race. The only downside is that it is so big and spread out, but it wasn’t too big of a deal. I also liked Coronado a few years ago and the new rooms look nice, but I couldn’t justify paying such premium prices when there is so much construction being done-$240 a night is not really a “moderate” price in my world. As far as values, I have never stayed at one, but I am staying at Pop Century this year.


----------



## tidefan

So we went for 6 days at the Poly when DD got out of school at the end of May.  I think we went to the MK one night and to AK one other day (we have APs).  Also, we did the DVC Moonlight Magic at Typhoon Lagoon.  The rest of the time we lived at the Oasis pool (which was right out our door at Tokelau), I played golf twice and got in a few runs, DD and DW did some shopping, we all saw a movie at Disney Springs and generally lazed around.  I am not sure we were up before 10am any day of that trip...  It was awesome!


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.
> 
> I'd do some swimming at whatever resort I was staying at because my kids love that so much, spend some time down at Disney Springs and check out some of the resorts I wish I could stay at, like AKL or the Boardwalk area. I'd try to end the day by watching fireworks from Contemporary or the TTC.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



I _tried_ to plan a non-park day for our X-mas trip, but got vetoed as the cost up for another day of ticket was not outrageous.  So, if I had a non-park day with kids, my plans were (1) Pool (2) hang out at AKL for some of the activities as they loved the flamingo feeding, bongo, face painting, and in general collecting the beads [and I can have coffee or an adult beverage and watch them giggle] (3) Pony rides at Tri-D ranch (4) hit some other resort activities like Hula dancing at the Poly or lawn games at GF, have s'mores somewhere {we've done beach club and AKL} (5) find a spot to see fireworks and take in the water  pagent.
No Kids? Wander and play it by ear which would likely include a resort fun run, brunch, taking a nap, pool, finally make it to Disney Springs, order something silly at Trader Sam's, Top of the World Lounge because I have yet to make it there, and dinner with a fireworks view.


----------



## apdebord

A non-park day sounds lovely.  I would sleep in for as long as I could, have my husband go to the counter service location and bring back breakfast for us, eat and have coffee on the balcony and have a lazy morning.  We like to sit at the bar at Sanna during lunch and split the bread service and butter chicken, so we'd probably do that and then go back to our resort and go to the pool.  I don't really like public pools, so I'd probably do the slide once, then get a drink and sit in a lounger.  Then eventually clean up and go to dinner somewhere, either an ADR or just a bar or lounge in a resort or at Disney Springs.


----------



## Sakigt

Since we stay at Fort Wilderness non park days are easy. Pool, naps, Looping in golf carts, monorailing. Last time we spent it hunting down some gloves at the nearest REI since I was freeeezing for the half!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: It depends... on a race weekend, there's almost always a day I don't go to any parks, and that's spent driving to WDW, lunching at D Springs or a resort, expo-ing, and settling into my room before going to bed early, or resting in my room between races. On non-race visits, I don't go to WDW unless I'm going to a park: I'm semi-local and most of my "trips" are 1 or 2 days for the express purpose of visiting parks. When we do longer visits, we may not get to a park until dinner time and only stay a couple hours, but we still visit at lest one park per day.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Today's Sundays are for Disney question is a simple one: how would you spend the day at Disney World if you couldn't go to the parks (including the water parks)? The rest of the Disney property (including Disney Springs) is fair game, but no Universal, Sea World, etc.
> 
> I'd do some swimming at whatever resort I was staying at because my kids love that so much, spend some time down at Disney Springs and check out some of the resorts I wish I could stay at, like AKL or the Boardwalk area. I'd try to end the day by watching fireworks from Contemporary or the TTC.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


A non-park day for me would include a round of golf at both the Palm and Magnolia golf courses and "donating" my golf balls to the course water holes and woods.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: There are so many resorts I haven't been to, so I'd be excited to resort hop! I always think we'll do this, but the parks always win  Of course I'd also go to Disney Springs- I love a leisurely stroll through WOD!


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD: I'll be heading to the outlet mall in Orlando or laying by a pool.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> We have reservations at Pop Century - preferred room (3 ladies), but I'm thinking we may want to stay at a moderate. Which value and which moderate would be your pick for marathon weekend? We arrive late friday night and leave late tuesday night.


I would go Pop as a value or one of the port orleans for a moderate.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Curious, are there any good discounts booking resorts or park tickets through runDisney?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So... what are the group's feelings on a potential medal release this week?? 
Good enough chance to get my hopes up a little? If not this week, when do we think it could happen?


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> So... what are the group's feelings on a potential medal release this week??
> Good enough chance to get my hopes up a little? If not this week, when do we think it could happen?



I don’t know about medals, but the forecast calls for a 100 percent chance of me eating a bunch of Mickey Oreos. 

I do hope we see the medals, but I’m not getting my hopes up. I thought someone else on here estimated 3-4 weeks.


----------



## rteetz

If you have not bought tickets yet you might want to before they change the pricing model on Oct. 16th.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> We're staying a POR. I can't speak to it's viability for marathon weekend - it'll be my first marathon weekend there. But, we've stayed at POR in the past and really enjoyed it. TBH, I don't know that I've ever heard of a single resort being especially bad for marathon weekend, but I could be wrong.


I stayed at POR for 2017 Dark Side and loved it.  In some respects, I almost felt as I was heading back to another world after a long day in the parks.  I didn't mind the relatively short walk in my case to the food court every morning and evening to use my refillable drink mug.  

I stayed at POFQ for Dark Side this year and am staying there again for marathon weekend solely because it is more compact and decided that only having the one bus stop won out for marathon weekend.



Disneyslowrunner said:


> I really liked POR for race weekend. I wasn’t impressed with the bayou rooms when I saw them online, but I ended up loving the rooms. For race weekend, it was nice because it was a relaxed environment and it is a quick bus ride to and from the race. The only downside is that it is so big and spread out, but it wasn’t too big of a deal. I also liked Coronado a few years ago and the new rooms look nice, but I couldn’t justify paying such premium prices when there is so much construction being done-$240 a night is not really a “moderate” price in my world. As far as values, I have never stayed at one, but I am staying at Pop Century this year.


I stayed at Pop Century for a normal trip in 2006 and it was fine.  I've never stayed there for a race, but I did stay at All Star Sports for the 2012 Wine & Dine and it was fine.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> I stayed at Pop Century for a normal trip in 2006 and it was fine. I've never stayed there for a race, but I did stay at All Star Sports for the 2012 Wine & Dine and it was fine.



I’ve stayed at pop twice - once over marathon weekend and once on a non-race trip. I enjoyed it both times. Kitschy, but a totally serviceable resort.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I’ve stayed at pop twice - once over marathon weekend and once on a non-race trip. I enjoyed it both times. Kitschy, but a totally serviceable resort.


I feel that way about all the values honestly although I've only stayed at Pop and All Star Sports.  They really do offer what you need.  While I prefer Port Orleans now since they feel less chaotic to me, I would go back to the value resorts and be just fine with it.  My little sister and I looked seriously at Pop for marathon weekend, but decided that we liked how close POFQ was to Epcot and all the race start and finish lines and knew our routine for the resort.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> If you have not bought tickets yet you might want to before they change the pricing model on Oct. 16th.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/



I have not bought tickets for Marathon weekend yet, but are you assuming that they will increase over what they are now? I need to get that done now before I forget!


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> I have not bought tickets for Marathon weekend yet, but are you assuming that they will increase over what they are now? I need to get that done now before I forget!


It depends on what the pricing is for marathon weekend. Each day of the week will now be priced differently. However let’s say you buy a 4 day ticket starting Jan. 10th for $95 your 4 day ticket is $95 per day. It won’t go up or down based on the calendar. There is a video in the link to help it make more sense.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Ask and we shall receive!!! 

MEDALS ARE HERE!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veal-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ask and we shall receive!!!
> 
> MEDALS ARE HERE!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veal-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


No more Pluto! 

I’m not thrilled with the marathon medal. I like that they are all uniform though and goofy isn’t crazy.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ask and we shall receive!!!
> 
> MEDALS ARE HERE!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veal-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


AHHHHH! I love Oswald and Dopey! OMG. I am so excited.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> No more Pluto!
> 
> I’m not thrilled with the marathon medal. I like that they are all uniform though and goofy isn’t crazy.


At least the Marathon medal spins? That's the only silver lining I can find.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> If you have not bought tickets yet you might want to before they change the pricing model on Oct. 16th.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/


I wonder if they are gonna do this at Disneyland too?... I kind of hope not.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> At least the Marathon medal spins? That's the only silver lining I can find.


I suppose. I’m just not a fan of the color. It’s just weird.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> At least the Marathon medal spins? That's the only silver lining I can find.



I picked a good year to skip. None of them do much for me either.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I wonder if they are gonna do this at Disneyland too?... I kind of hope not.


Disneyland is expected to change as well but probably not like this.


----------



## Keels

Wow, they gave #BathSaltsDopey a weapon this time.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> No more Pluto!
> 
> I’m not thrilled with the marathon medal. I like that they are all uniform though and goofy isn’t crazy.


NOT HAPPY!!! I signed up for the 5k solely for the Pluto theme. It was supposed to be the Best Pals Challenge (5k and marathon). Now I’m stuck with a sold out 5k registration I would have never signed up for if I had known. Bummer!!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Wow, they gave #BathSaltsDopey a weapon this time.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> NOT HAPPY!!! I signed up for the 5k solely for the Pluto theme. It was supposed to be the Best Pals Challenge (5k and marathon). Now I’m stuck with a sold out 5k registration I would have never signed up for if I had known. Bummer!!!


That sucks. I am surprised they changed it. I’m guessing a meet and greet will also happen with long lines because Oswald is rare.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I kind of like the marathon medal... I want to see what the other side of the spinner looks like. Honestly, it could look like garbage and I will still absolutely love it the moment I earn it!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> That sucks. I am surprised they changed it. I’m guessing a meet and greet will also happen with long lines because Oswald is rare.


They just took Oswald out of Disneyland too. We ran into him last time we were there and he had NO line so we met him. He was also at the Avenger's race and it was first time I had ever seen him so I was really excited. I love his medal.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> They just took Oswald out of Disneyland too. We ran into him last time we were there and he had NO line so we met him. He was also at the Avenger's race and it was first time I had ever seen him so I was really excited. I love his medal.


He was out during the marathon last year. That was the only time I’ve seen him at WDW.


----------



## Keels

All three years I’ve done Marathon, I’m pretty sure he’s been in the same spot at MGM. He was there for W&D half too last year.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> All three years I’ve done Marathon, I’m pretty sure he’s been in the same spot at MGM. He was there for W&D half too last year.


Shoot was it W&D that I saw him at? I did W&D and Avenger's on back to back weekends so I could be mixed up.


----------



## lahobbs4

Those kids' medals are adorable! I will be happy with whatever I get, honestly!

Also-Minnie's ribbon has POLKA DOTS!!! 

Also, I never knew what kind of animal Oswald was supposed to be. I just thought he was a weird looking mouse with long ears. Glad this article cleared it up for me (#embarassingconfession)


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Shoot was it W&D that I saw him at? I did W&D and Avenger's on back to back weekends so I could be mixed up.



He was definitely at W&D with a train filled with baskets of fall vegetables and stuff.


----------



## SheHulk

The Disney Parks Blog entry says the Goofy medal spins? Does he spin like a clock, not the axis of a normal spinner medal? I decided last night I'm definitely NOT signing up this year. Now I want the medals of course.


----------



## pluto377

So disappointed they took Pluto out. He’s my fave and he always gets the shaft on merch. Waaaah

But I’m still super excited to earn all that bling. And I love the dopey medal since purple is my favorite color!


----------



## lhermiston

Oswald! I love it. I hope they put him on the 5k shirt, too. 

I like the half and full medals and I’m fine with the others. 

Now, have ribbon colors historically corresponded with shirt colors?


----------



## cavepig

I think they look great, super excited!  I'm pretty easy to please.   I'm glad they all look like a matched set and no weird shapes like last years's goofy.  And Goofy spins is says so cool.  And it sure looks like Mickey might too?!



lhermiston said:


> Now, have ribbon colors historically corresponded with shirt colors?


 I don't think so.  In 2016 I'm looking at the ribbons now and none of them matched.  Like Goofy, was an orange ribbon but the shirt is Navy.  Dopey was a rust ribbon and the shirt was that greenish color.


----------



## leholcomb

You all may not like the medals, but once Mickey is placed around my neck, it will be the most beautiful thing I've seen. It's getting real now!


----------



## PrincessV

OSWALD!!!!!!! ♥♥♥ I don't understand the reasoning behind this odd change, but I like it.



SheHulk said:


> The Disney Parks Blog entry says the Goofy medal spins? Does he spin like a clock, not the axis of a normal spinner medal?


I'm glad I'm not the only one perplexed by this. It sure doesn't _look_ like a spinner ...


----------



## Keels

I think Goofy spins around like the hands of a clock - you can see little anchors that go underneath a lip on the outer edge of the medal


----------



## kleph

if i pay a premium to run in a race, all i expect is a medal big enough to sling through a car windshield. these meet that test, i believe.


----------



## Dis5150

When I zoom in on the pics in the link they are too blurry to see detail! Can someone post better pics for sick me at home with only my phone to view them on? Pretty please?


----------



## kleph




----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> When I zoom in on the pics in the link they are too blurry to see detail! Can someone post better pics for sick me at home with only my phone to view them on? Pretty please?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Sleepless Knight said:


> I feel that way about all the values honestly although I've only stayed at Pop and All Star Sports.  They really do offer what you need.  While I prefer Port Orleans now since they feel less chaotic to me, I would go back to the value resorts and be just fine with it.  My little sister and I looked seriously at Pop for marathon weekend, but decided that we liked how close POFQ was to Epcot and all the race start and finish lines and knew our routine for the resort.


I am not really a fan of any of the moderate resorts. Nothing against them perse but more of a "pro" for the value resorts. For us, it's either deluxe or value...I just don't see the ROI for a moderate over the values.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> View attachment 353672 View attachment 353673 View attachment 353674 View attachment 353675 View attachment 353676


Thank you!!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I have ZERO issues with the black & gold full medal


----------



## Sakigt

I’m a fan of the medals. Kind of sad about Oswald change, but then again, now I get an Oswald shirt. I was remorseful about skipping his meet and greet last year but was nervous about my finish time.

Minnie polka dot is a nice touch.

I like angry Donald and Mickey.

Goofy 2019 is better than the weird sharp 2018 one.

Dopey 2018 was better IMO but since this will be my first Dopey I’ll take it


----------



## Keels

#WhoDat was the first thing I thought of when I saw the Marathon Medal, @LSUfan4444!!


----------



## Sakigt

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have ZERO issues with the black & gold full medal



Y’all destroying the Colts is my fav super bowl so far (I’m a millennial Jag fan).

Eagles beating the Patriots last year is super close


----------



## TheHamm

All I thought when I saw these is that I hope I do not finish looking as mad a Donald.  This is an upgrade as I now believe I will finish.


----------



## camaker

Overall, I really like almost all of the medals.  I'm very interested to see what's on the other side of Mickey for the marathon medal.  It's a little disappointing that the medal itself isn't shaped like a Mickey head, but no big deal.  Since I'm just running Goofy, I'm especially happy to see the Goofy design and that it fits into the overall motif.  The big head scratcher for me is the 5k medal.  Oswald isn't a Fab 5 character and feels quite out of place.  It is just a very odd departure from the overall theming of the weekend.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> All I thought when I saw these is that I hope I do not finish looking as mad a Donald.  This is an upgrade as I now believe I will finish.



Donald Duck, the original "Angry Bird"!


----------



## apdebord

Fitting that the first day of my marathon training plan falls on the same day they reveal the medals. Now I'm even more excited to start!  I like the marathon medal, but my first thought was "y so angry, mickey" but that's what all my race photos look like, so it's fine.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ask and we shall receive!!!
> 
> MEDALS ARE HERE!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veal-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


Yea!!!!  Doing my best excited Kermit the Frog impression here.  Thanks for posting them.

As much as I was looking forward to a Pluto medal, I really do love the Oswald one.  So I'm caught between disappointment over not being able to do a fab 5 medal photo shot with Pluto, Minnie, Donald, Mickey, and Goofy (not all at once as that might prove impossible) and genuinely really liking the Oswald medal.  

After fearing that my possible one marathon weekend would have a medal that I just didn't like, I'm very happy.  I really like them all.  Plus I think I like Dopey having a pick.  Maybe I'll pretend it's a lightsaber.  Yeah, I like that idea.  I'm such a geek.  



cavepig said:


> I think they look great, super excited!  I'm pretty easy to please.   I'm glad they all look like a matched set and no weird shapes like last years's goofy.  And Goofy spins is says so cool.  And it sure looks like Mickey might too?!.


I also like the matched set look of all of them.  My guess is that Goofy's head spins.  I also like how Dopey appears to have each distance on the bottom sides of the medal.  



leholcomb said:


> You all may not like the medals, but once Mickey is placed around my neck, it will be the most beautiful thing I've seen. It's getting real now!


It gave me a jolt of excitement too.  Now as to whether or not the marathon medal can top the Kessel Run medal in my eyes remains to be seen.  But I'm a huge Star Wars geek.  



PrincessV said:


> OSWALD!!!!!!! ♥♥♥ I don't understand the reasoning behind this odd change, but I like it.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one perplexed by this. It sure doesn't _look_ like a spinner ...


Didn't they also say that Mickey is a spinner as well?  

I'm with you on the 5K medal change, but I also really like it.  I would have been happy with Pluto too.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

I am having some serious FOMO over that Oswald medal! If anyone knows or hears of a way to get a 5k bib legally that doesn't require tickets (i have an AP) or hotel room (I live close by) please let me know! If not I'll just hope some pins make it to the outlets.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> I think Goofy spins around like the hands of a clock - you can see little anchors that go underneath a lip on the outer edge of the medal
> 
> View attachment 353669


aw snap that's neat!
Also intense game face Mickey is my favorite runDisney Mickey.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm on the other side here. I'm very glad it didn't work out for me to do the 5k this time. I care nothing for Oswald. 

I do think the marathon medal is cool looking. However, I will have to be perfectly happy with my Donald medal (which I know I will be!)

I think my ODS is going to love his Mickey medal.


----------



## mtnmjd

I'm ok with the medals for Marathon Weekend, we get what appears to be two spinners.
I also like that the diameter gets larger with the distance, has that always been like that?


----------



## rteetz

mtnmjd said:


> I'm ok with the medals for Marathon Weekend, we get what appears to be two spinners.
> I also like that the diameter gets larger with the distance, has that always been like that?


Not always. The marathon is usually the biggest though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have ZERO issues with the black & gold full medal


Taysom Hill went to BYU so I hope he continues to succeed for the Saints and stay injury free.  That plagued him at BYU.  



Sakigt said:


> I’m a fan of the medals. Kind of sad about Oswald change, but then again, now I get an Oswald shirt. I was remorseful about skipping his meet and greet last year but was nervous about my finish time.
> 
> Minnie polka dot is a nice touch.
> 
> I like angry Donald and Mickey.
> 
> Goofy 2019 is better than the weird sharp 2018 one.
> 
> Dopey 2018 was better IMO but since this will be my first Dopey I’ll take it


I like angry Donald because it fits his personality.  Plus, I love all the blue in that medal.  I prefer to think of Mickey as focused and/or determined Mickey.  

After fearing something akin to 2011 and 2012 Donald medals, which I would describe as artistic attempts to represent Donald, I'm very happy.  I can truly say that I like them all.  I also sort of worried about a letdown after the great anniversary medals this year, and do not feel that a letdown occurred.  



TheHamm said:


> All I thought when I saw these is that I hope I do not finish looking as mad a Donald.  This is an upgrade as I now believe I will finish.


Something about finishing helps erase the scowl if there was one during the race.  



HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> I am having some serious FOMO over that Oswald medal! If anyone knows or hears of a way to get a 5k bib legally that doesn't require tickets (i have an AP) or hotel room (I live close by) please let me know! If not I'll just hope some pins make it to the outlets.


Check with a travel agent.  They may have one.  And you could probably land those pins on ebay or even going to the Expo.  



mtnmjd said:


> I'm ok with the medals for Marathon Weekend, we get what appears to be two spinners.
> I also like that the diameter gets larger with the distance, has that always been like that?


No.  In 2012, the Wine & Dine Half medal was larger than the Coast to Coast medal for that same year.  This year I think the Star Wars Virtual Half medal was bigger than all the other Star Wars medals, although it was also a circle whereas all the other medals were either helmets or the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> View attachment 353672 View attachment 353673 View attachment 353674 View attachment 353675 View attachment 353676


 Does anyone want to trade theirs kid’s race registration for my 5k registration?


----------



## ZellyB

We are doing the 10K and the marathon and I actually really like both those medals.  In truth I like all of them and am having FOMO over not earning that Goofy medal.  That's a unique take on a spinner medal.  But, I've run these races a few times now, so I'm mostly just happy that these have some unique traits to them from prior years.  I love Pluto, so sort of hate to see him lose his spot, but also having some FOMO over a medal with Oswald on it just because I don't already have one.  

Overall, I'm pretty pleased though.


----------



## Bree

I love the 5K medal. The history about how Disney lost Oswald, how Mickey Mouse was created, the influence Oswald had on future works and the trade deal that happened 80 years later to get him back is a good story. 

https://ohmy.disney.com/insider/2016/09/05/oswald-the-lucky-rabbit/


----------



## Barca33Runner

Late to the party, as usual. I like that they went with a unified theme. I’ve always thought they should have done that in the past. Particularly in years where they had two or three of the medals look similar and then the rest were completely out in left field. I have no affinity for Oswald, but at least he’s not Duffy.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I love the 5K medal. The history about how Disney lost Oswald, how Mickey Mouse was created, the influence Oswald had on future works and the trade deal that happened 80 years later to get him back is a good story.
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/insider/2016/09/05/oswald-the-lucky-rabbit/


Yeah Al Michaels got traded for a cartoon rabbit. He’s not exactly thrilled when people bring that up.


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> Yeah Al Michaels got traded for a cartoon rabbit. He’s not exactly thrilled when people bring that up.




he seemed cool with it at the time:

"Oswald is definitely worth more than a fourth-round draft choice," said Michaels, referring to what the Jets got for releasing coach Herman Edwards to the Chiefs. "This is pretty cool. I'm going to be a trivia answer someday. "​https://www.sbnation.com/2010/2/9/1057329/2-09-2006-al-michaels-traded-for-a

"I feel good about it," Michaels said. "I have a lot of friends in that world of freeing all the animals.... Now I can say, 'Hey, what more do you want? I let this guy out of the hoosegow after 55 years.' "​
http://articles.latimes.com/2006/feb/10/business/fi-rabbit10

"This is great," Michaels said in an interview yesterday from Los Angeles. "It's hysterical. I love the little ironies of life."​
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/10/sports/football/michaels-traded-says-thththats-all-espn.html


----------



## Desdemona924

I finally got around to calling runDisney because my Goofy registration wasn't showing up on the website. Registration went through, but can't update a proof if time with that. My Wine & Dine registration is now MIA too. She is putting a ticket in with developers to fix it all. I kinda just wish I'd left it alone right now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ZellyB said:


> love Pluto, so sort of hate to see him lose his spot, but also having some FOMO over a medal with Oswald on it just because I don't already have one.


I wonder if they're thinking of changing the 5K character theme every year and this is a trial balloon to see how it goes down.  



Bree said:


> I love the 5K medal. The history about how Disney lost Oswald, how Mickey Mouse was created, the influence Oswald had on future works and the trade deal that happened 80 years later to get him back is a good story.
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/insider/2016/09/05/oswald-the-lucky-rabbit/


That history is an often overlooked, but key point in how the Disney company became what it became.  



Barca33Runner said:


> Late to the party, as usual. I like that they went with a unified theme. I’ve always thought they should have done that in the past. Particularly in years where they had two or three of the medals look similar and then the rest were completely out in left field. I have no affinity for Oswald, but at least he’s not Duffy.


I think the difference here is that Oswald is a key point in Disney history whereas Duffy became wildly popular in Asia, but their attempts to duplicate that in the U.S. felt very corporate.  Oswald has a connection to Walt Disney, which means that some Disney fans will always love him.  

After they got Oswald back, they released a DVD set with the surviving animated shorts that Walt Disney would have worked on.  They're quite entertaining and serve to sow the seeds of what would happen with Mickey.

As one of those fans who finds Disney history fascinating, I enjoy Oswald.  But I also understand why so many people would have preferred Pluto get to keep his race.  



kleph said:


> he seemed cool with it at the time:
> 
> "Oswald is definitely worth more than a fourth-round draft choice," said Michaels, referring to what the Jets got for releasing coach Herman Edwards to the Chiefs. "This is pretty cool. I'm going to be a trivia answer someday. "​https://www.sbnation.com/2010/2/9/1057329/2-09-2006-al-michaels-traded-for-a
> 
> "I feel good about it," Michaels said. "I have a lot of friends in that world of freeing all the animals.... Now I can say, 'Hey, what more do you want? I let this guy out of the hoosegow after 55 years.' "​
> http://articles.latimes.com/2006/feb/10/business/fi-rabbit10
> 
> "This is great," Michaels said in an interview yesterday from Los Angeles. "It's hysterical. I love the little ironies of life."​
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/10/sports/football/michaels-traded-says-thththats-all-espn.html


A bit more history to the trade.  The NFL had recently awarded the Sunday Night Football contract to NBC and switched the Monday Night Football game from ABC to ESPN.  So Al Micheals was under contract to ABC for a few more years, but didn't really want to go to the ESPN booth.  NBC really wanted John Madden and Al Micheals in the same booth, so they were trying to get Michaels from Disney.  I suspect Disney used the situation as a chance to get Oswald back for sentimental reasons while also doing right by Al Michaels.  

I believe that Al Michaels is still fine with it.  He was getting paid either way.  And it's better than being traded for a draft pick.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Taysom Hill went to BYU so I hope he continues to succeed for the Saints and stay injury free. That plagued him at BYU.



Michael Thomas had the best quote about him today that he’s a “created player” - he’s done well in almost every situation they’ve put him in and has really helped Kamara and the run game while Ingram has been suspended.


----------



## baxter24

Just sitting here pretending not to be jealous of those doing Dopey or those doing the 5k......

Really like the Oswald medal!


----------



## lhermiston

baxter24 said:


> Really like the Oswald medal!



I’m seriously stoked about that Oswald medal.


----------



## Anisum

I came here solely to say, I am not pleased with the Oswald medal. It looks nice but Pluto belongs on that 5k medal. Now the set of medals doesn't make as much sense as it did when it had all of the fab five. Also Pluto is my favorite so I'm definitely biased. Hope training is going well for those who have started and I hope it goes well for those who haven't.


----------



## roxymama

Of course I'm in a meeting the day medals are revealed!!!!

I like the Donald medal!  It has color and is very classic race medal looking.  Check and check!
I only have Minnie polka dot FOMO.

The Oswald thing might be because of mickeys 90th anniversary celebrations which I think run through feb 2019.  This may be a hint at upcoming Oswald involvement in all of that.  Just a tinfoil theory. 
I like Oswald so I think it's a cool medal.  But I liked Pluto too.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Anisum said:


> I came here solely to say, I am not pleased with the Oswald medal. It looks nice but Pluto belongs on that 5k medal. Now the set of medals doesn't make as much sense as it did when it had all of the fab five. Also Pluto is my favorite so I'm definitely biased. Hope training is going well for those who have started and I hope it goes well for those who haven't.



This is really my feeling as well. It’s nothing against Oswald. It’s that Pluto has a pretty well established connection to that race and the overall fab five theming made so much sense. There are a lot of Disney characters that I have more of a personal affinity for than Pluto; but even if Eeyore, Yoda, or Vanellope (some of my favorites) were on the medal I’d still feel like it was out of place and that Pluto should be there.


----------



## ANIM8R

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ask and we shall receive!!!
> 
> MEDALS ARE HERE!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veal-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/



I really like the medals!
The early lead for me is Oswald on the 5K. I wish the lanyard was black/gray instead of blue, though, but that was a pleasant surprise!
I also like that they are *all* themed together.
Overall, pretty happy with them!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Did anyone do race retreat last year? Was the tent warm?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Simba's Girl said:


> Did anyone do race retreat last year? Was the tent warm?



Yes, it was warm.


----------



## CDKG

So, I joke but I am truly devastated about the theme change of the WDW 5k. Nothing against Oswald, but I had specifically registered because of the Pluto theme and had planned on running in memory of my best pal that I lost last year. 

I emailed runDisney my heartfelt plea. (Heavily edited due to the ridiculously small capacity of their online email submission form.) I don’t expect any response other than, “we apologize for the inconvenience but your registration is non-refundable and non-transferable”. But, at least I feel better having said my peace.

I already have a plan B in my head...to run this race in honor of all Disney dogs and in memory of my best pal.


----------



## roxymama

CDKG said:


> So, I joke but I am truly devastated about the theme change of the WDW 5k. Nothing against Oswald, but I had specifically registered because of the Pluto theme and had planned on running in memory of my best pal that I lost last year.
> 
> I emailed runDisney my heartfelt plea. (Heavily edited due to the ridiculously small capacity of their online email submission form.) I don’t expect any response other than, “we apologize for the inconvenience but your registration is non-refundable and non-transferable”. But, at least I feel better having said my peace.
> 
> I already have a plan B in my head...to run this race in honor of all Disney dogs and in memory of my best pal.



I know its not the same.  But dogs like rabbits.  And so you can imagine all of the dogs running to try to get Oswald.  And how happy they'd be if they caught him.   

In years past the 5k character stops were always heavily represented by animals (whether pets or sidekicks or main characters) so maybe Disney will have a Pluto stop??!!  I will cross my toes for you that you can get a Pluto race pic


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> So, I joke but I am truly devastated about the theme change of the WDW 5k. Nothing against Oswald, but I had specifically registered because of the Pluto theme and had planned on running in memory of my best pal that I lost last year.
> 
> I already have a plan B in my head...to run this race in honor of all Disney dogs and in memory of my best pal.


It's so hard when we lose a beloved pal.  Dogs especially are a lot smarter than they sometimes get credit for.  While it is not the medal you wanted, get a picture with Pluto after the race in the parks with that medal and tell him why you ran the race.  



roxymama said:


> I know its not the same.  But dogs like rabbits.  And so you can imagine all of the dogs running to try to get Oswald.  And how happy they'd be if they caught him.


Now I have an image in my head of all these dogs chasing Oswald all over Epcot having the time of their dog lives desperately trying to catch him.  

Maybe runDisney should add a dog run event to the weekend. . . .


----------



## CDKG

roxymama said:


> I know its not the same.  But dogs like rabbits.  And so you can imagine all of the dogs running to try to get Oswald.  And how happy they'd be if they caught him.
> 
> In years past the 5k character stops were always heavily represented by animals (whether pets or sidekicks or main characters) so maybe Disney will have a Pluto stop??!!  I will cross my toes for you that you can get a Pluto race pic


Thank you. In that case, maybe a Chip & Dale theme would have been more appropriate. My boy caught a few squirrels in his day.


----------



## leholcomb

FYI: January promos dropped this morning if you're looking to same a little $$ over marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ney-world-with-this-play-stay-and-dine-offer/


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ney-world-with-this-play-stay-and-dine-offer/


That means that the best way to book Marathon weekend is to buy the bibs separately from any package, right? Then, I am free to rebook a better deal later if available.
Planning for 2020 and seeing what the 2019 runners go through is a source of wisdom.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> That means that the best way to book Marathon weekend is to buy the bibs separately from any package, right? Then, I am free to rebook a better deal later if available.
> Planning for 2020 and seeing what the 2019 runners go through is a source of wisdom.


If you book a package through a TA with a bib they should be able to get you discounts as well.


----------



## SarahDisney

Not related to the discounts ...
I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


I'm the opposite - the Values hate me and the feeling is mutual, lol! But my vote is always for stay where you'll be comfortable. For me, that's an offsite villa, but if Pop is your happy place, save some money and go for it!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


Obviously do what’s in the best interest of yourself and what you can afford. Personally if I had the choice between the two for marathon weekend I would choose Beach Club every time. It didn’t feel upper class when I stayed there. Something on the monorail I think does and would to you for sure. I appreciate each resort for what it is.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?



I'm with ya on the money thing. I'm second guessing spending so much money on BC myself. If I move over to AKL, I can save $450 with the discount that was released today and possibly more with an AP discount. That would pay for most of my dining!

BC isn't really uppity and fancy IMO. It's super laid back. Being able to walk over to Epcot is awesome. That's where my struggle lies right now. Quiet & peaceful AKL or walk to Epcot.

I have not had one good stay at a value resort (Pop x2, ASMu x2, ASP x3, ASMo x3). It's just luck of the draw I guess.

I'd at least contact your TA to see if they have rooms left at Pop.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


All I am gonna say is Beach Club Parties! But I feel you on the money front, trust me.


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


I have stayed both at the Pop and at the Beach Club and feel welcomed and happy at both. 
You know Pop so I’ll describe the other.
The BC feels like a comfortable Beach Resort, not stuffy at all. The pools are amazing if the weather cooperates. I enjoyed being able to sit and relax in the solarium or on the sofas in the hallways. The best part of BC is the possibility of walking/boating to Epcot, HS and the Boardwalk. You can easily stroll through WSC at night or watch HS fireworks (maybe even from your room). 
Of course, if staying at Pop means you can do two Marathon weekends instead of one, the choice might be easy


----------



## ZellyB

I also didn't find BC to feel too stuffy or anything.  It had a pretty relaxed vibe in my estimation, but do whatever you feel like is best for you!


----------



## Philo2020

leholcomb said:


> FYI: January promos dropped this morning if you're looking to same a little $$ over marathon weekend.



So I booked a room only reservation a couple of months ago, is the best way to check for better rates and alter an existing reservation to call the Disney number or is there a better way to make sure you get the best options available?

Thanks, every dollar saved in helpful


----------



## rteetz

Philo2020 said:


> So I booked a room only reservation a couple of months ago, is the best way to check for better rates and alter an existing reservation to call the Disney number or is there a better way to make sure you get the best options available?
> 
> Thanks, every dollar saved in helpful


Your best option is probably to call.


----------



## MissLiss279

Philo2020 said:


> So I booked a room only reservation a couple of months ago, is the best way to check for better rates and alter an existing reservation to call the Disney number or is there a better way to make sure you get the best options available?
> 
> Thanks, every dollar saved in helpful


I just updated my April reservation online. I went to my reservation, and then clicked on ’change reservation’ and then I think it gave me the option to look/apply other offers.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> All I am gonna say is Beach Club Parties!



Oh yeah, those Beach Club parties won't be the same without me sitting in the corner crying... (that's basically what I do at parties, it's super fun)



flav said:


> The best part of BC is the possibility of walking/boating to Epcot, HS and the Boardwalk. You can easily stroll through WSC at night or watch HS fireworks (maybe even from your room).



This is why I was initially drawn to BC and why I'm still thinking about staying there despite the price. Especially now that I have an AP (and don't need to worry about how many days I have left on my ticket), this would allow me to quickly pop in to the parks for an hour on a day when I wasn't previously planning to go to the parks. Or maybe even watch fireworks from my balcony (assuming I have one). That's definitely a big perk.

It's tough for sure. Thanks for all the insight, everyone!


----------



## hotblooded

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


You’d have more interesting places to lounge on Shabbos if you stay at BC. I personally stay at Pop, but I could see myself going stir crazy if I were trapped there.


----------



## SarahDisney

hotblooded said:


> You’d have more interesting places to lounge on Shabbos if you stay at BC. I personally stay at Pop, but I could see myself going stir crazy if I were trapped there.



That's actually a really good point, I hadn't thought about that. We did Shabbos at Pop a few years ago and didn't leave the room at all ... but that was when I wasn't solo (my sister was on that trip). Current plan for this trip is solo, so I'll probably go stir crazy alone in the room as soon as I wake up from my afternoon nap


----------



## camaker

leholcomb said:


> FYI: January promos dropped this morning if you're looking to same a little $$ over marathon weekend.





rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ney-world-with-this-play-stay-and-dine-offer/



Thanks for the heads up!  I was able to call at lunch and cut $106 off my POFQ reservation.  That'll be a little extra Expo and dining $$$!


----------



## roxymama

Thanks for the head's up on the special offer.  I knew booking Little mermaid room that those never seem to be included in the deals.    Looking at what else is to offer, I think the price on that room + the tix I am going to get before 10/16 is still the better deal for me.   I'd rather spend on food as I go (snacks, few table service, booze)

I'm refusing to tempt myself with a more expensive hotel.   Ugh, but I still looked.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> Not related to the discounts ...
> I'm thinking of switching from Beach Club to Pop (if my TA still has group rates available, which I haven't checked because I'm just starting to think about it). I've always stayed in the values and I'm not entirely convinced that I need to spend the money on a deluxe. Last time I stayed in a fancy hotel it felt like it wasn't "me". Pop feels very "me". I'm not really sure what I should do.
> Thoughts? Insights? Has anyone gone from value to deluxe and either loved or hated it?


I've never stayed at a deluxe as I have yet to convince myself I'd spend enough time at the resort to justify the cost.  And I like staying where you're comfortable.  I stayed twice at All Star Sports.  I love sports.  I was running a race for one of those stays and it was right after the Giants won the World Series.  But I found the laid back vibe of the Port Orleans resorts a better experience than the happy chaos of All Star Sports.  I'll stay there again if I need to with no complaints, but 



SarahDisney said:


> That's actually a really good point, I hadn't thought about that. We did Shabbos at Pop a few years ago and didn't leave the room at all ... but that was when I wasn't solo (my sister was on that trip). Current plan for this trip is solo, so I'll probably go stir crazy alone in the room as soon as I wake up from my afternoon nap


Maybe a little bit different, but stir crazy can definitely happen.  I stayed at Sports for the 2012 Wine & Dine Half.  As that was an evening race then, I had planned to spend the entire day of the race off my feet and in my room.  Well by 11:00am, I knew I would lose my mind even though I had plenty of college football to watch (which I love, but I know you don't).  So I decided to actually go to Epcot instead and spend lots of time sitting down and off my feet.  Mentally, this worked much better and physically I did fine that night during the race.  Since going to a park is not an option for you, I would choose a resort room where you find the right feeling you're looking for on the sabbath.  



roxymama said:


> Thanks for the head's up on the special offer.  I knew booking Little mermaid room that those never seem to be included in the deals.    Looking at what else is to offer, I think the price on that room + the tix I am going to get before 10/16 is still the better deal for me.   I'd rather spend on food as I go (snacks, few table service, booze)
> 
> I'm refusing to tempt myself with a more expensive hotel.   Ugh, but I still looked.


I was all set to stay at Animation for Dark Side 2017, but entertained other rooms and wound up switching to Riverside for less than Animation.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@SarahDisney We had (are having?) a similar dilemma when deciding where to stay in January. I've actually only stayed at moderates (and off site) and somehow decided to try a value (Pop) for the marathon. We could stay at a deluxe, but I just don't know that the added cost is justified for the little time we spend in the rooms. 

After our last WDW trip in 2017, my DH mentioned that he always expects the resorts to be more 'Bam! Disney!" themed and so we talked about staying in a value just to experience that type of themeing. And now, I'm also debating a split stay... 

 If you do decide on Pop, I'll be there


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> If you book a package through a TA with a bib they should be able to get you discounts as well.


I though TA with bibs could only offer runDisney group rates and could not apply any other discounts afterwards... Anyone has a different experience? Maybe that is still the best option, I just don’t know.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I though TA with bibs could only offer runDisney group rates and could not apply any other discounts afterwards... Anyone has a different experience? Maybe that is still the best option, I just don’t know.


Some TAs do their own group rates for marathon weekend. Some do runDisney packages like you mentioned. I would probably book the bib and package separate but the advantage with booking together is usually no registration fees. That’s what I did with my wine and dine.


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> I know its not the same.  But dogs like rabbits.  And so you can imagine all of the dogs running to try to get Oswald.  And how happy they'd be if they caught him.
> 
> In years past the 5k character stops were always heavily represented by animals (whether pets or sidekicks or main characters) so maybe Disney will have a Pluto stop??!!  I will cross my toes for you that you can get a Pluto race pic



OMG My pup actually caught a bunny last year. We then decided to buy him a stuffed one (cheap, Ikea) and fully expected it to be gone in days because he destroys stuffed toys. It's still hangin around, he absolutely LOVES that thing! I'll have to think of that on my long runs now bc I'm not running the 5K but that thought makes me smile. 

As for BC, we stayed there last year and it was by far my favorite resort on property. The whole family came and it was very convenient to walk to HS/EP. NOT stuffy at all, very welcoming. The lobby smells amazing!!! I'm another vote for BC. I also am not a fan of value resorts either however we're no longer a RD to closing family so we tend to spend a decent amount of time at the resort itself.


----------



## Kerry1957

Pop is also my favorite Disney resort. I stay at very expensive hotels while traveling on business (Middle East and Europe), but I just don't see the "value" in the deluxe resorts, especially when it's my money. We would rather save money on the room (which we spend little time in) and spend some (or all) of the savings on nicer dinners and drinks. We will be staying off property (Bonnet Creek timeshare rental) this year for the W&D HM for the first time in the last 15 or so trips to WDW.


----------



## SarahDisney

This brings me to another question ... obviously everyone is different, but how much should I be budgeting for DATW? 
I have no idea how long I'll be around - it may be a quick hit-and-run or I may stick around the whole time, and I'll probably end up getting water at most of the stops, but lets say I were to get drinks at every country - does anyone have a ballpark figure of about how much that will cost? (yes, I know, the cost will depend on the drink, I'm not looking for exact math, just an idea)


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> This brings me to another question ... obviously everyone is different, but how much should I be budgeting for DATW?
> I have no idea how long I'll be around - it may be a quick hit-and-run or I may stick around the whole time, and I'll probably end up getting water at most of the stops, but lets say I were to get drinks at every country - does anyone have a ballpark figure of about how much that will cost? (yes, I know, the cost will depend on the drink, I'm not looking for exact math, just an idea)



Max? Probably $8-12 per country for boozes or minimum $0-4 if you want a bottle of water, plus lunch at Via Napoli.

This year, I bought some group snacks and people split drinks in a couple of countries too, so there’s also that.

I’d go back and look at exactly what I spent on DATW but I really don’t want to see the overall figure from Marathon Weekend this year because I still believe that if I put it on my MagicBand, it’s not real money ...

I include Refreshment Port and Africa in my route, so that makes 12 stops.


----------



## Bree

Disney Visa Discounts dropped today which will save you even more over regular room only promotion.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-rooms-visa-cardmember/

Which brings me back to where I want to stay. I now have two rooms booked - one at BC & one at AKL.  The AKL with the visa discount is $696.30 less than BC!!!! That's a lot of merchandise, food & DATW cash.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> This brings me to another question ... obviously everyone is different, but how much should I be budgeting for DATW?
> I have no idea how long I'll be around - it may be a quick hit-and-run or I may stick around the whole time, and I'll probably end up getting water at most of the stops, but lets say I were to get drinks at every country - does anyone have a ballpark figure of about how much that will cost? (yes, I know, the cost will depend on the drink, I'm not looking for exact math, just an idea)



I'm such a lightweight so I'll probably be drinking water with you. All I know is that I will be getting a margarita inside the mexico pyramid. They are worth every penny.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> Disney Visa Discounts dropped today which will save you even more over regular room only promotion.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-rooms-visa-cardmember/
> 
> Which brings me back to where I want to stay. I now have two rooms booked - one at BC & one at AKL.  The AKL with the visa discount is $696.30 less than BC!!!! That's a lot of merchandise, food & DATW cash.



You know I love BC, but $700 is A LOT. That’s basically your weekend overhead. And AKL is still fun ... I will meet you there for bread service at Sanaa Lounge!


----------



## ZellyB

Wow $700 is a lot of difference. I got a pretty good rate for BC through a TA but I checked today anyway to see if there was a better rate but our rate through the TA was still better so we are staying put.


----------



## Bree

ZellyB said:


> Wow $700 is a lot of difference. I got a pretty good rate for BC through a TA but I checked today anyway to see if there was a better rate but our rate through the TA was still better so we are staying put.



Was it the *magical* agent? I'm booked through them. It's a fantastic rate.



Keels said:


> You know I love BC, but $700 is A LOT. That’s basically your weekend overhead. And AKL is still fun ... I will meet you there for bread service at Sanaa Lounge!



I love AKL and I agree that $700 is quite a bit of money, but I love BC location!!!!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG's PSA for the week:

I got my flu shot today. I will have full immunity by my HHN/WDW trip at the end of October (always a good thing). Don't let the flu sideline your training! Or worse, affect you on race day. Most insurance companies cover the shot. My organization offers them onsite and bills my insurance for me. Take time to visit your doctor, a clinic or pharmacy to get yours so you can protect yourself and your family this flu season!

As you were...


----------



## FFigawi

$700 savings? DATW drinks are on @Bree



SarahDisney said:


> This brings me to another question ... obviously everyone is different, but how much should I be budgeting for DATW?
> I have no idea how long I'll be around - it may be a quick hit-and-run or I may stick around the whole time, and I'll probably end up getting water at most of the stops, but lets say I were to get drinks at every country - does anyone have a ballpark figure of about how much that will cost? (yes, I know, the cost will depend on the drink, I'm not looking for exact math, just an idea)



I know there's #nomath in this thread or else @Keels head will explode, but here goes:

$12 per drink x 11 drinks = $132
$10 per snack x 3 snacks = $30
$25 for lunch or dinner = $25
That's $187, so call it $200 when you factor in water, face painting, etc.


----------



## Bree

CDKG said:


> CDKG's PSA for the week:
> 
> I got my flu shot today. I will have full immunity by my HHN/WDW trip at the end of October (always a good thing). Don't let the flu sideline your training! Or worse, affect you on race day. Most insurance companies cover the shot. My organization offers them onsite and bills my insurance for me. Take time to visit your doctor, a clinic or pharmacy to get yours so you can protect yourself and your family this flu season!
> 
> As you were...



I’ve never gotten a flu shot or had the flu. I may do it this year after my race on October 6th. I’m recovering from pneumonia and it’s been the pits. I can’t imagine what the flu must be like.


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> Hey, BYU used that win to springboard into the rankings and is now ranked #20.  Granted, they have a tough game coming up this week, but still.



SB Nation's Bill Connelly is very bullish on y'all bowling this year... 

BYU: 96 percent. The Cougars are bouncing back from last season’s 4-9 collapse. They don’t have an automatic bowl tie, but they should finish with a 7-5 or 8-4 record, and with their fan base, they should have some decent bowl options.
https://www.sbnation.com/college-fo...college-football-predictions-projections-2018


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> $700 savings? DATW drinks are on @Bree
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's #nomath in this thread or else @Keels head will explode, but here goes:
> 
> $12 per drink x 11 drinks = $132
> $10 per snack x 3 snacks = $30
> $25 for lunch or dinner = $25
> That's $187, so call it $200 when you factor in water, face painting, etc.



Food and Beverage price hikes are definitely coming before Marathon weekend, I am planning on and extra 5-9%, particularly on anything mickey shaped or in a bottle.  You may need a few extra dollars for that face painting!


----------



## PrincessV

CDKG said:


> CDKG's PSA for the week:
> 
> I got my flu shot today. I will have full immunity by my HHN/WDW trip at the end of October (always a good thing). Don't let the flu sideline your training! Or worse, affect you on race day. Most insurance companies cover the shot. My organization offers them onsite and bills my insurance for me. Take time to visit your doctor, a clinic or pharmacy to get yours so you can protect yourself and your family this flu season!
> 
> As you were...


Speaking as someone who falls into the "high-risk of flu complications" category, AND who isn't allowed to get the flu shot anymore thanks to previous allergic reactions, I thank you very much! (I basically spend flu season trying not to inhale anywhere near other human beings.)


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> @SarahDisney We had (are having?) a similar dilemma when deciding where to stay in January. I've actually only stayed at moderates (and off site) and somehow decided to try a value (Pop) for the marathon. We could stay at a deluxe, but I just don't know that the added cost is justified for the little time we spend in the rooms.
> 
> After our last WDW trip in 2017, my DH mentioned that he always expects the resorts to be more 'Bam! Disney!" themed and so we talked about staying in a value just to experience that type of themeing. And now, I'm also debating a split stay...
> 
> If you do decide on Pop, I'll be there



HOORAY! I will be at POP too!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> HOORAY! I will be at POP too!



This makes me SO happy!!! How did I not know this??

If you're up for it, I'd love to maybe ride the bus together! I'll be a nervous wreck and would love a friend


----------



## Simba's Girl

CDKG said:


> CDKG's PSA for the week:
> 
> I got my flu shot today. I will have full immunity by my HHN/WDW trip at the end of October (always a good thing). Don't let the flu sideline your training! Or worse, affect you on race day. Most insurance companies cover the shot. My organization offers them onsite and bills my insurance for me. Take time to visit your doctor, a clinic or pharmacy to get yours so you can protect yourself and your family this flu season!
> 
> As you were...



Yes!!! As someone who is also high risk for flu complications and who has kids who are as well AND who's DH can't get a flu shot due to allergies...please protect yourself and others by getting one!

I'll also add that I work in a pharmacy and every flu shot I've put through has been free after insurance.


----------



## Dis5150

@LikelyLynae and I are at POP too!


----------



## rteetz

Its a Pop party!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Its a Pop party!



Love it!!

Being from Nebraska, I'll bring the corn... so we can have... POPCORN that we can have with pop (diet coke for me!) while at Pop.  

ETA... After we all complete our races, we can even POP some bubbly... 

(Have I gone overboard?? I love a party theme...)


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Being from Nebraska, I'll bring the corn... so we can have... POPCORN that we can have with pop (diet coke for me!) while at Pop.



I'm sorry, the name of the resort is not "Soda Century"


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> HOORAY! I will be at POP too!



+1



run.minnie.miles said:


> Love it!!
> Being from Nebraska, I'll bring the corn... so we can have... POPCORN that we can have with pop (diet coke for me!) while at Pop.
> ETA... After we all complete our races, we can even POP some bubbly...
> (*Have I gone overboard?*? I love a party theme...)


*Nope!*
But I am not helpful.  I will not pay for mickey balloons to pop, and that is all I could come up with.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I'm sorry, the name of the resort is not "Soda Century"


Hahahahahahha. 

What about "Coke Century"? That theme could be WILD.


----------



## rteetz

I always get so confused when people call soda, pop.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I always get so confused when people call soda, pop.


I call it a soft drink.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I call it a soft drink.


I mean people think I’m weird that I saw bubbler but I’m right and they’re wrong.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I always get so confused when people call soda, pop.


I usually say soda pop. Because I was told being different was okay.


----------



## Keels

I call soft drinks by their given names, the way Soda Jesus intended.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Hahahahahahha.
> 
> What about "Coke Century"? That theme could be WILD.



Did they add an 80s area and I missed it? I want to stay in a Scarface room.


----------



## BriarRabbit

TheHamm said:


> +1
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> But I am not helpful.  I will not pay for mickey balloons to pop, and that is all I could come up with.



Another Popper here.


----------



## lhermiston

Quick poll: I’m considering switching from POR to Caribbean Beach for marathon weekend. Aside from construction at CB - which I understand to be largely completed - what are the pros/cons to such a switch?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Quick poll: I’m considering switching from POR to Caribbean Beach for marathon weekend. Aside from construction at CB - which I understand to be largely completed - what are the pros/cons to such a switch?


Well you’ll get some newer rooms (although the POR rooms are in the updating process right now) and some newer updated amenities such as the lobby and food areas.  I’ve only stayed at POFQ and POR as moderates so I can’t comment on much else.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Well you’ll get some newer rooms (although the POR rooms are in the updating process right now) and some newer updated amenities such as the lobby and food areas.  I’ve only stayed at POFQ and POR as moderates so I can’t comment on much else.



The pool looks nice, but who knows what the weather will be like? The new rooms look nice. But, we do like taking the boat from POR to Disney Springs and I had planned on checking out some of the POR/POFQ dining options.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> This makes me SO happy!!! How did I not know this??
> 
> If you're up for it, I'd love to maybe ride the bus together! I'll be a nervous wreck and would love a friend



YESSSSSS! I'll be like that kid on Forrest Gump saying "Seat's Taken" to everyone who tries to sit by me. I even have the Alabama accent! (hopefully someone knows what I am referring to, LOL)



rteetz said:


> Its a Pop party!





TheHamm said:


> +1





BriarRabbit said:


> Another Popper here.





Dis5150 said:


> @LikelyLynae and I are at POP too!


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Quick poll: I’m considering switching from POR to Caribbean Beach for marathon weekend. Aside from construction at CB - which I understand to be largely completed - what are the pros/cons to such a switch?



Your bus ride to and from the Epcot parking lot will be shorter.


----------



## Dis5150

And, one step closer to maybe doing Dopey - just changed our hotel to arrive on the 9th instead of the 10th. It is actually cheaper for us to fly in on Wednesday and add the extra night at POP than it is to just fly in on Thursday.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> And, one step closer to maybe doing Dopey - just changed our hotel to arrive on the 9th instead of the 10th. It is actually cheaper for us to fly in on Wednesday and add the extra night at POP than it is to just fly in on Thursday.



Don't you just love it when things work out in your favor?!?!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

In other news, enjoy #MarathonKeels for the last time in 2019 ... Disney finally gave me a reason to skip in 2020.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> And, one step closer to maybe doing Dopey - just changed our hotel to arrive on the 9th instead of the 10th. It is actually cheaper for us to fly in on Wednesday and add the extra night at POP than it is to just fly in on Thursday.



I look forward to seeing you on 5K and 10K mornings.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Don't you just love it when things work out in your favor?!?!
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> In other news, enjoy #MarathonKeels for the last time in 2019 ... Disney finally gave me a reason to skip in 2020.


What is Marathon weekend without Keels?


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> What is Marathon weekend without Keels?



50% more alcohol available for the rest of us...


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> 50% more alcohol available for the rest of us...



Someone's definitely gonna have to pay the power bill at Hurricane Hannah's for sure.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Being from Nebraska, I'll bring the corn... so we can have... POPCORN that we can have with pop (diet coke for me!) while at Pop.
> 
> ETA... After we all complete our races, we can even POP some bubbly...
> 
> (Have I gone overboard?? I love a party theme...)


 Now I'm sad I'm not at POP for the POP party, I could help you with that NE corn, ha!


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> I mean people think I’m weird that I saw bubbler but I’m right and they’re wrong.



It’s a bubbler in Massachusetts and Maine!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> It’s a bubbler in Massachusetts and Maine!


I didn’t know that!


----------



## KSellers88

Bree said:


> It’s a bubbler in Massachusetts and Maine!



I've never heard bubbler before, but I like it. Here they are cokes. It doesn't matter if it is a Sprite, Pepsi, Dr. Pepper or any other soft drink, it is a coke.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> YESSSSSS! I'll be like that kid on Forrest Gump saying "Seat's Taken" to everyone who tries to sit by me. I even have the Alabama accent! (hopefully someone knows what I am referring to, LOL)


Ha! YES! I love this!!



cavepig said:


> Now I'm sad I'm not at POP for the POP party, I could help you with that NE corn, ha!


You could always just POP on over and say hi!!


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> I’ve never gotten a flu shot or had the flu. I may do it this year after my race on October 6th. I’m recovering from pneumonia and it’s been the pits. I can’t imagine what the flu must be like.



I got the flu once back about 20 years ago and that is the most acutely ill I have ever been in my life.  I had to have my mother come and get my then 1 year old son to care for him because I couldn't get out of bed I was so weak.  I am militant about me and mine getting our flu shots every year.



Keels said:


> Don't you just love it when things work out in your favor?!?!
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> In other news, enjoy #MarathonKeels for the last time in 2019 ... Disney finally gave me a reason to skip in 2020.



Well crap.  That might be enough to make me splurge finally on a Disney cruise.  Maybe.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Its a Pop party!



How close is AOA to POP?  I want to come to parties!!! 

Also add me to the list of people who say pop.  



ZellyB said:


> Well crap.  That might be enough to make me splurge finally on a Disney cruise.  Maybe.



I'm trying out this cruise thing in 2019 for the first time.  Was trying to decide if I should add on two park days prior or just use that extra money to buy a lot of booze and dolphin petting once on board???


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> How close is AOA to POP?  I want to come to parties!!!
> 
> Also add me to the list of people who say pop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying out this cruise thing in 2019 for the first time.  Was trying to decide if I should add on two park days prior or just use that extra money to buy a lot of booze and dolphin petting once on board???


It’s right across the lake!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Someone's definitely gonna have to pay the power bill at Hurricane Hannah's for sure.



@croach to the white courtesy phone


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’ll enjoy my solo party at AKL Jambo House


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’ll enjoy my solo party at AKL Jambo House


You are not the only one over at AKL, but no clue which building I’m in.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> @croach to the white courtesy phone



Who needs power. Just put the beers on ice. All good.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

KSellers88 said:


> I've never heard bubbler before, but I like it. Here they are cokes. It doesn't matter if it is a Sprite, Pepsi, Dr. Pepper or any other soft drink, it is a coke.



Deep South? That's how it is here in Mississippi. Even the people who work for Pepsi still call it Coke


----------



## SarahDisney

Excuse me while I go track down a Puffs brand Kleenex ... #not
(all we have in my house is actual Kleenex or generic anyway)


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Simba's Girl said:


> Yes!!! As someone who is also high risk for flu complications and who has kids who are as well AND who's DH can't get a flu shot due to allergies...please protect yourself and others by getting one!
> 
> I'll also add that I work in a pharmacy and every flu shot I've put through has been free after insurance.




Last year I got the flu the week before the marathon. Even until Thursday, I was semi- bedridden. I had trained hard  and already spent the money, so I did it anyway.  I was basically over the flu by the start, but anytime you have had a fever, your physically not quite there for a few weeks. The marathon went well by slowly running until miles 12/13 and then the wheels came off. I still finished, but it was ugly and then got even more sick two weeks later...ugh..


----------



## KSellers88

JAMIESMITH said:


> Deep South? That's how it is here in Mississippi. Even the people who work for Pepsi still call it Coke



LOL, yup! I'm about 30 minutes outside of Columbus, GA where John Pemberton created Coca-Cola so it's understandable that we call everything coke!


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> In other news, enjoy #MarathonKeels for the last time in 2019 ... Disney finally gave me a reason to skip in 2020


 I will miss you!
But I understand!


----------



## croach

flav said:


> I will miss you!
> But I understand!



She wasn’t going to at the 2019 weekend either so don’t shed your tears just yet.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> She wasn’t going to at the 2019 weekend either so don’t shed your tears just yet.


Yeah exactly!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> She wasn’t going to at the 2019 weekend either so don’t shed your tears just yet.



Why are you the worst.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Why are you the worst.


Because he loves you as a friend


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Who needs power. Just put the beers on ice. All good.



So I see you’ve fleshed out the concept for Hurricane Hattie’s.


----------



## TheHamm

croach said:


> Who needs power. Just put the beers on ice. All good.


Was it not discussed pages back that people will be using trash cans to transport ice to their tubs post race?  The beverages are sealed, might as well just put them in the tub with those tired legs.


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> Was it not discussed pages back that people will be using trash cans to transport ice to their tubs post race?  The beverages are sealed, might as well just put them in the tub with those tired legs.



This is brilliant. You don't even need to get up for a drink, it's right there in the post-race ice bath!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

People don't drink or eat in the post-race soak?

Usually I take some snacks and drinks (usually Powerade/Water rather than beer) as I soak post race.


----------



## TheHamm

Dis_Yoda said:


> People don't drink or eat in the post-race soak?
> 
> Usually I take some snacks and drinks (usually Powerade/Water rather than beer) as I soak post race.


Having not run far/hard enough to need a post race soak, I think this is great advice!  What other wisdom do you have?


----------



## OlieRow

Y'all, I think I have a problem.  I distinctly remember talking to myself about how I didn't think I really even liked running somewhere deep within WWOS last year.  But then marathon medals dropped and I got medal envy.  Now room discounts were released and I've always wanted to try out AKL and there's a decent discount...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TheHamm said:


> Having not run far/hard enough to need a post race soak, I think this is great advice!  What other wisdom do you have?



Epsom Salts are your friend, even if the TSA likes to leave you notes about them.  



OlieRow said:


> Y'all, I think I have a problem.  I distinctly remember talking to myself about how I didn't think I really even liked running somewhere deep within WWOS last year.  But then marathon medals dropped and I got medal envy.  Now room discounts were released and I've always wanted to try out AKL and there's a decent discount...



I think you should do it.


----------



## Dis5150

There is a lady in one of my Facebook groups that sells recovery bath bombs. I used one after the marathon (Dopey)last year and it was AMAZING! She has started selling them at the expos and I think she has a store in Orlando now. She also has a website. Fuzzy Fizzies I think? Anyway, they are relatively cheap and totally worth it.

ETA: Fluffy Fizzies, lol


----------



## OlieRow

Dis_Yoda said:


> I think you should do it.



Leaning towards it!  I feel like I'm running pretty well in training and was looking for another race this winter to try to maintain that.  Just didn't expect it to involve Dopey... 


I'm hoping to PR on my half at W&D.  The POT for Marathon is due 10/9.  I know that if I register after 10/9 I can submit a POT upon registration but can't change it after that date.  Do you know if they'd accept a POT from this coming W&D race if I waited to register on 11/5?  I've told myself if I hit my goal time (going sub 2:30 which should move me up a corral) then I'll let myself register.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OlieRow said:


> Leaning towards it!  I feel like I'm running pretty well in training and was looking for another race this winter to try to maintain that.  Just didn't expect it to involve Dopey...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to PR on my half at W&D.  The POT for Marathon is due 10/9.  I know that if I register after 10/9 I can submit a POT upon registration but can't change it after that date.  Do you know if they'd accept a POT from this coming W&D race if I waited to register on 11/5?  I've told myself if I hit my goal time (going sub 2:30 which should move me up a corral) then I'll let myself register.


POT race will have to be before 10/9/18 to be accepted.


----------



## croach

Dis_Yoda said:


> POT race will have to be before 10/9/18 to be accepted.



Thst makes sense but the funny thing is it doesn’t say that on the runDisney site. Only says the date the race has to be after.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> There is a lady in one of my Facebook groups that sells recovery bath bombs. I used one after the marathon (Dopey)last year and it was AMAZING! She has started selling them at the expos and I think she has a store in Orlando now. She also has a website. Fuzzy Fizzies I think? Anyway, they are relatively cheap and totally worth it.
> 
> ETA: Fluffy Fizzies, lol


That's awesome! I just looked her website up and she has a rose gold bath bomb!!


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> That's awesome! I just looked her website up and she has a rose gold bath bomb!!


She also delivers orders to your resort on race weekends so you don't have to pay shipping. Or at least she did last year.


----------



## JeffW

TheHamm said:


> Having not run far/hard enough to need a post race soak, I think this is great advice!  What other wisdom do you have?



Shower Beer.    Don't knock it until you've tried it


----------



## garneska

when i used to do goofy and take ice baths after the half and full, i did not care that after the half it was only 8:30 and always consume a beer while sitting in ice bath.


----------



## Keels

JeffW said:


> Shower Beer.    Don't knock it until you've tried it



+1


----------



## croach

garneska said:


> when i used to do goofy and take ice baths after the half and full, i did not care that after the half it was only 8:30 and always consume a beer while sitting in ice bath.



Wait that’s not normal?


----------



## garneska

croach said:


> Wait that’s not normal?



Completely normal if having an ice bath to also have an ice cold beer.


----------



## Keels

I only run because it makes it acceptable to have a beer before 8 a.m.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I"m glad we all like beer here. (for the most part - I know a few don't drink - you can enjoy a soda pop or tea or water or whatever)


----------



## LSUfan4444

JeffW said:


> Shower Beer.    Don't knock it until you've tried it


----------



## jennamfeo

I never understood why alcohol had to be consumed during a certain time frame? If you see me drinking beer before the race at 3am, send your judgement elsewhere. Ain't got time.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I never understood why alcohol had to be consumed during a certain time frame? If you see me drinking beer before the race at 3am, send your judgement elsewhere. Ain't got time.



The Man tries to keep us down, but #WeCantBeTamed


----------



## Sakigt

Damn. I haven’t even considered a 3am Bloody Mary but now you guys have me considering it. Especially before the 5k.

At a local 15k they serve mimosas and beer and even shots throughout the course. It’s amazing


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> never understood why alcohol had to be consumed during a certain time frame?



I'm like that with coffee. Why can't I have coffee at 10pm if I want to?

Also ... I probably won't join you in the pre-race beer, but I'm totally up for post-race beer, even if post-race is like 7am (or earlier). This is a no judgement zone ... I hope.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sakigt said:


> At a local 15k they serve mimosas and beer and even shots throughout the course. It’s amazing


Sign me up!



SarahDisney said:


> I'm like that with coffee. Why can't I have coffee at 10pm if I want to?


I am definitely a drink coffee at any hour of the day person as well.


----------



## croach

jennamfeo said:


> I never understood why alcohol had to be consumed during a certain time frame? If you see me drinking beer before the race at 3am, send your judgement elsewhere. Ain't got time.



Edit: That was an annoying gif so it has to go.


----------



## Keels

It warmed my cold, tiny heart when @croach stopped for a beer in AK during the Marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I never understood why alcohol had to be consumed during a certain time frame? If you see me drinking beer before the race at 3am, send your judgement elsewhere. Ain't got time.



At 3 am, I’ll just assuming you’re either post-gaming from the night before or pre-gaming for the day ahead. Either way, you’re good in my book.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

All of this beverage talk is the perfect Friday conversation... is it 5pm yet??


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> All of this beverage talk is the perfect Friday conversation... is it 5pm yet??


RIGHT. I still have 3 more hours. (And 10 minutes).


----------



## AFwifelife

I feel the need to let everyone know I got my flu shot. 

And a $10 gift card. Thanks Publix!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OlieRow said:


> Y'all, I think I have a problem.  I distinctly remember talking to myself about how I didn't think I really even liked running somewhere deep within WWOS last year.  But then marathon medals dropped and I got medal envy.  Now room discounts were released and I've always wanted to try out AKL and there's a decent discount...


I was contemplating "retiring" from running a year ago when it looked like Light Side would be cancelled.  Well, yeah that didn't exactly happen.  Now I have plans for races (not the marathon distance yet) after Dopey 2019.  



Dis5150 said:


> There is a lady in one of my Facebook groups that sells recovery bath bombs.


So I'm a guy.  What exactly is this?  How exactly does it work?  And what exactly does it do?  



garneska said:


> i did not care that after the half it was only 8:30


I hope to finish the marathon by 8:30pm.  But since they won't let me do that, I'll settle for being in Epcot getting to watch Illuminations for my last time by then.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> I know a few don't drink - you can enjoy a soda pop or tea or water or whatever)


I'm very excited about the @Keels capri sun stop during the 10K.


----------



## CDKG

Dis_Yoda said:


> I"m glad we all like beer here. (for the most part - I know a few don't drink - you can enjoy a soda pop or tea or water or whatever)


Champagne, or just a nice sparking wine for me. Cheers!


----------



## lahobbs4

I’m in Mexico all week and all of the treadmills are in kilometers instead of miles. So confusing!


----------



## Bree

Can anyone tell me how the traffic is when trying to get back to AKL after the marathon?


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Can anyone tell me how the traffic is when trying to get back to AKL after the marathon?



I've only driven out there on Sunday in the evening, but I think it should be fairly clear by 1030 or 11. The back end of the race should be out of the park and parking lot by then.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Keels said:


> I only run because it makes it acceptable to have a beer before 8 a.m.



My favorite race is the Boilermaker 15k in Utica. The race ends in front of the Saranac (Matt's) Brewery where there is free beer! They typically have 250 kegs for about 25,000 runners. Good time.


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> My favorite race is the Boilermaker 15k in Utica. The race ends in front of the Saranac (Matt's) Brewery where there is free beer! They typically have 250 kegs for about 25,000 runners. Good time.



Nice!!

My run club back in Texas holds all of our races with the exception of our Thanksgiving 5-10-Half at a brewery down along the river and it includes three beers when you finish. The races always sell out (they're never more than $40 and you get a nice shirt, medal and three pints) - gotta love beer races.


----------



## Novatrix

lahobbs4 said:


> I’m in Mexico all week and all of the treadmills are in kilometers instead of miles. So confusing!



But just think, if you run a marathon on the treadmill you get the answer to life, the universe and everything!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> A non-park day for me would include a round of golf at both the Palm and Magnolia golf courses and "donating" my golf balls to the course water holes and woods.



How did I miss this?!? Let me know if you want to go in January! Or at worst, we can hack up Oak Trail.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> How did I miss this?!? Let me know if you want to go in January! Or at worst, we can hack up Oak Trail.


Real life story....I broke my left arm 2 years ago, shattered my radial head.  Doctor's put it back together like humpty dumpty, screws, pins, the whole 9 yards.  PT for 4 months and still could only bend my arm 30 - 35 degrees.  Fast forward to 2017, I can't swing a club.  Every time I hit the ground I get shooting pains throughout my arm.  So needless to say, I stop accelerating through my swing, top the ball or whiff.  In April of this year when golf season began here I still couldn't swing a club due to the pain.  I go back to a different doctor who recommends taking the hardware out and removing the radial head.  Come to find out you don't need the radial head!  Sort of like the appendix, which I don't have either.  I run light. 
After 5 months of PT I just started swinging the irons again and am back to my sporadic self.  I have to wear this thingy twice a day still.


So, I'm not really where I need to be to play golf yet but the good news is that it's getting better.


----------



## mankle30

run.minnie.miles said:


> @SarahDisney We had (are having?) a similar dilemma when deciding where to stay in January. I've actually only stayed at moderates (and off site) and somehow decided to try a value (Pop) for the marathon. We could stay at a deluxe, but I just don't know that the added cost is justified for the little time we spend in the rooms.
> 
> After our last WDW trip in 2017, my DH mentioned that he always expects the resorts to be more 'Bam! Disney!" themed and so we talked about staying in a value just to experience that type of themeing. And now, I'm also debating a split stay...
> 
> If you do decide on Pop, I'll be there





Dis5150 said:


> @LikelyLynae and I are at POP too!





TheHamm said:


> +1
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> But I am not helpful.  I will not pay for mickey balloons to pop, and that is all I could come up with.





BriarRabbit said:


> Another Popper here.



Another Pop!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

mankle30 said:


> Another Pop!



Yay!! Such a POPular place!!


----------



## bevcgg

Add me to the Pop (Tues-Thur) list! 
Although I am doing a split stay with Beach Club (Fri-Mon). 
Best of both worlds!

15 miles for me today! Farest ever! All on treadmill- 3 episodes of Outlander.


----------



## jhoannam

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yay!! Such a POPular place!!


Too popular, I tried to switch with Military discount but there wasn't any rooms available with the discount. We are staying at ASMo.


----------



## steph0808

Resort discounts - I took over someone's reservation for AKV - I'm super pumped and it looks like I got a great deal! I would have saved a about $100 staying at a value, which I don't mind, but if I have the choice to spend an extra $100 for a deluxe, I'm taking it!

Non-park day - I hope it would be hot so I could actually use a pool at a Disney resort. I've never been in one yet! I love the parks too much! Also, resort hopping. I hope to check out Wilderness Lodge this year and maybe some more of Poly or GF. 

Question since I haven't been able to find it anywhere else on the boards. Phone holders - would they require going through bag check? I'm thinking about trying to go without a bag this year (link CC to magic band, stick chapstick in pocket, etc.). I don't mind sticking my phone in my pocket, but I feel I have a higher chance of losing it then. 

Would I be required to go through the bag line with just a phone holder like this? https://www.amazon.com/Crossbody-Shoulder-Smartphone-Wristlet-Passport/dp/B01IR3JAUW


----------



## flav

Novatrix said:


> But just think, if you run a marathon on the treadmill you get the answer to life, the universe and everything!


That is 42.2km


----------



## Desdemona924

jhoannam said:


> Too popular, I tried to switch with Military discount but there wasn't any rooms available with the discount. We are staying at ASMo.



Take out the part about the military discount and that was us.


----------



## Neon Cactus

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yay!! Such a POPular place!!


Cool.  I'm staying at Pop too on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## tidefan

Anyone else at SSR?


----------



## cavepig

steph0808 said:


> Would I be required to go through the bag line with just a phone holder like this? https://www.amazon.com/Crossbody-Shoulder-Smartphone-Wristlet-Passport/dp/B01IR3JAUW



I think so, as all bags get looked at.  My brother with just an armband had to go through it.  It's pretty quick from all my times through.


----------



## Simba's Girl

PCFriar80 said:


> Real life story....I broke my left arm 2 years ago, shattered my radial head.  Doctor's put it back together like humpty dumpty, screws, pins, the whole 9 yards.  PT for 4 months and still could only bend my arm 30 - 35 degrees.  Fast forward to 2017, I can't swing a club.  Every time I hit the ground I get shooting pains throughout my arm.  So needless to say, I stop accelerating through my swing, top the ball or whiff.  In April of this year when golf season began here I still couldn't swing a club due to the pain.  I go back to a different doctor who recommends taking the hardware out and removing the radial head.  Come to find out you don't need the radial head!  Sort of like the appendix, which I don't have either.  I run light.
> After 5 months of PT I just started swinging the irons again and am back to my sporadic self.  I have to wear this thingy twice a day still.
> View attachment 354840
> 
> So, I'm not really where I need to be to play golf yet but the good news is that it's getting better.



We have something in common: I don't have a radial head either! Only I lost mine to RA and that elbow is not good at all.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! According to the runDisney website, we are - as of this writing - 100 days away from marathon weekend! Still a ways to go, but it's going to be here soon. 

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.

Have an awesome week, gang.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My Tip: Even with all the planning - if things change or people you are with want to do different things, roll with it.  It won't be perfectly as you planned and that's ok.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: general disney tips - prepark opening breakfast reservations are awesome, especially if you are trying to ride a popular ride that’s next to the restaurant. Be Our Guest = SDMT, Garden Grill = Soarin, Akershus = FEA, Tusker = gets you to the back of the park for Kilimanjaro Safari or Expedition Everest, Hollywood and Vine = gets you further into HS for a shorter dash to Star Tours or TSL. If you don’t want to go the early breakfast route, the first 2 hours of park opening gives you the greatest chance for low wait times (and more pleasant weather - other than in January)

If you can’t find a fastpass, don’t give up! Keep checking. We easily go through 6-7 FPs at MK just be refreshing for a couple minutes. Also I get most of the hard to find FPs the night before or even morning of as people change their plans.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.


Plan. Use Disney websites to your advantage. Refresh several times to see what Fastpasses are avails day of.

Even with your plan it’s ok to stray from it. Go with the flow don’t stress out over things you can’t control.

For marathon weekend related stuff I suggest avoiding the mad expo rush if you can. Also watch your eating before a race. Don’t over do it. I learned that the hard way...


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.



Don't plan. Have at least a few days where you wing it and wander around the parks looking at all the small details and random interesting things going on you tend to miss when running from one FP to another to dining reservations.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Don't plan. Have at least a few days where you wing it and wander around the parks looking at all the small details and random interesting things going on you tend to miss when running from one FP to another to dining reservations.



Yes to this!  We plan or FPs, but don't get to hung up on them and not being so planned is what I enjoy.   Taking in the details and smaller things is the best.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Also watch your eating before a race. Don’t over do it. I learned that the hard way...



As much as I know this to be true, I have a feeling I’m going to learn the hard way too.


----------



## TeeterTots

Jason Bryer said:


> My favorite race is the Boilermaker 15k in Utica. The race ends in front of the Saranac (Matt's) Brewery where there is free beer! They typically have 250 kegs for about 25,000 runners. Good time.


Funny! I’m from upstate (the Fingerlakes) and it’s funny to read this on here. Cheers!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
Once you finish your first 3 FP+, get more from the app or a kiosk. You may be getting a FP+ for a ride with a 15 minute line (although we've gotten them for things with longer lines too), but that still saves you 10-15 minutes of waiting in line.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Real life story....I broke my left arm 2 years ago, shattered my radial head.  Doctor's put it back together like humpty dumpty, screws, pins, the whole 9 yards.  PT for 4 months and still could only bend my arm 30 - 35 degrees.  Fast forward to 2017, I can't swing a club.  Every time I hit the ground I get shooting pains throughout my arm.  So needless to say, I stop accelerating through my swing, top the ball or whiff.  In April of this year when golf season began here I still couldn't swing a club due to the pain.  I go back to a different doctor who recommends taking the hardware out and removing the radial head.  Come to find out you don't need the radial head!  Sort of like the appendix, which I don't have either.  I run light.
> After 5 months of PT I just started swinging the irons again and am back to my sporadic self.  I have to wear this thingy twice a day still.
> View attachment 354840
> 
> So, I'm not really where I need to be to play golf yet but the good news is that it's getting better.



Holy crap!!! I'm glad things are getting better!

I've gone to Top Golf a few times since I've been living #BootLife, but I'm going to play my first full round tomorrow in, oh, nine weeks I guess? We'll see how it shakes out.



lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.



Bars that open before 11 on race days:

*Animal Kingdom: *Thirsty River Bar at Yeti: Opens at 6:45 a.m. - Marathon Only, Full Bar
*MGM Studios: *KRNR The Rock Station (by Rock n Roller Coaster): Opens at 9 a.m., Bud Light, Frozen Jack & Coke; Anaheim Produce (Hollywood Boulevard across from Planet Hollywood Store): Opens at 10 a.m., various beers and a really boozy frozen margarita
*Epcot:* Popcorn Cart outside Electric Umbrella: Opens at 9 a.m., Yuengling or Sam Adams Seasonal & Bud Light; Le Halles Boulangerie in France: Opens at 9 a.m., full bar but lines will be long and service will be slow. *_Would not advise*_


----------



## opusone

Novatrix said:


> But just think, if you run a marathon on the treadmill you get the answer to life, the universe and everything!



Only in the metric parts of the world.



flav said:


> That is 42.2km



Rounding to nearest whole km of course.


----------



## CDKG

tidefan said:


> Anyone else at SSR?


Me! Saratoga is my home resort.



lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.


My first tip is to take an afternoon break from the parks. I typically visit one park in the morning. After lunch when it tends to get busy, I head back to my resort for a break. After an hour or two of down time, I feel refreshed and ready for my evening at park two! During my down time, I watch a little telly, play on my iPad, charge my phone, and maybe do a little yoga before getting freshened up for the evening.

Tip number two, if you haven't tried it...try Legs up the Wall. It does wonders for tired legs!
https://www.jasyoga.com/posts/jasyoga-262-week-1-hit-reset?rq=Legs up the Wall


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Me offering tips and tricks to most people here feels about as appropriate as me trying to teach LeBron James a thing or two about basketball; but here goes anyway:

-Arrive to the park early for rope drop, it’s like getting an extra FP+ or three; or don’t, sleeping in is super fun and as long as you aren’t sweating doing all the things you can have a great day at the parks arriving a little later
-Don’t be afraid to try new things; or, you know, play the hits. Your favorites are your favorites for a reason after all.
-Train really hard and arrive prepared for whatever race or challenge you’ve chosen for yourself; or don’t, running 3.1/6.2/13.1/26.2/39.3/48.6 is super easy even if you’re not prepared. Wait, nope, scratch that last part. I’ve done it and it is neither easy nor fun.

Basically, for your vacation (as many others have stated) do you. You can have a ton of fun having things planned or going with the flow. You know what type of person you are and what type of vacation you want. For the races, arrive prepared. It’s the most important thing you can control.


----------



## kleph

the one WDW tip i offer to anyone who asks: ALWAYS GO WITH THE FRENCH TOAST


----------



## Simba's Girl

My Tip: For those with little kids/babies-follow their lead and be flexible! Little people have a hard time with all the change/excitement and their sleeping might be off
For those with teens/older kids: It's OK to let them have some time away from the 'rents. It will help them develop their real-world decision making in a nice controlled environment and these days we have texting to stay in touch. What DH & I did last year was to let our older 2 explore alone after our Fps were done. They knew the plans and would meet up when needed. It was weird at first but worked out well. DD2 and DD3 will be able to do this together this year.

Marathon weekend tip-Throw away clothes #nuffsaid


----------



## roxymama

Enjoy the atmosphere.  Don't get so wrapped up in the character line anxiety or corral positioning or annoying things other people are doing that you forget to just enjoy your surroundings and your race.  

Save up pennies and budget in a taxi, uber or minivan for at least getting to or leaving the expo.  I've wasted an hour plus waiting for expo busses from resorts.  

Bring an external charger for the parks after the race. Being up and awake that long your phone may die by the afternoon or evening and y'all want those great medal pics for rest of the day!


----------



## flav

opusone said:


> Only in the metric parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Rounding to nearest whole km of course.


Of course. I was just Hitch Hicking a 0.2 on the answer to life and everything.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Tips for a normal visit, especially if you're staying at a Disney resort, is take advantage of the events and offering they have.  Also, I enjoy spending time at the various resorts and enjoying the atmosphere there.  I don't have a lot of tips for Marathon weekend as I've just done it once.  Last time, I had to fly in early the day before and I was worried that American would delay the flight and I'd miss the Expo.  This time I'm flying in Friday night so I know I'll be there.  It was not just my first marathon, but first RunDisney event, Expo and I'd say just soak it all in and enjoy it.  I'd never heard of Biofreeze before and it took me until getting to ESPN before I finally tried it.  I'm not sure it will take me that long this time!  I ate dinner the night before at the Art of Animation food court and their create your own pasta was good.  It helped me to break down the race mentally into six smaller parts.  

I got in 10 miles today, the longest run I've done in 18 months and I actually felt better on that run than the 6 miles I did a couple of weeks ago.  Now just gotta tack those other 16 miles on there!  I'm also happy because I haven't had any IT band issues (probably jinxing myself) which made my LA Marathon training hell.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! According to the runDisney website, we are - as of this writing - 100 days away from marathon weekend! Still a ways to go, but it's going to be here soon.
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.
> 
> Have an awesome week, gang.


Expect delays.  I poorly planned to finish the race based on current distance time +20%.  This did not account for waiting forever to start or for returning with 3 hotel stops first.  
I am a fan of 10:45am character meal reservations if I am using a park day.  Still plenty of time to rope drop and ride with short lines.  You then get the change over from breakfast foods to lunch foods, and get charged the breakfast price.  Bacon + Mac and cheese made my kids happy and ready to take on more long lines.




Keels said:


> Bars that open before 11 on race days:
> 
> *Animal Kingdom: *Thirsty River Bar at Yeti: Opens at 6:45 a.m. - Marathon Only, Full Bar
> *MGM Studios: *KRNR The Rock Station (by Rock n Roller Coaster): Opens at 9 a.m., Bud Light, Frozen Jack & Coke; Anaheim Produce (Hollywood Boulevard across from Planet Hollywood Store): Opens at 10 a.m., various beers and a really boozy frozen margarita
> *Epcot:* Popcorn Cart outside Electric Umbrella: Opens at 9 a.m., Yuengling or Sam Adams Seasonal & Bud Light; Le Halles Boulangerie in France: Opens at 9 a.m., full bar but lines will be long and service will be slow. *_Would not advise*_



These are the tips I was looking for!



roxymama said:


> Save up pennies and budget in a taxi, uber or minivan for at least getting to or leaving the expo.  I've wasted an hour plus waiting for expo busses from resorts.


Also, it allows one to park for a bit and leave for the expo without having to go back to a resort to catch a bus.  I regret nothing about leaving DH with the kids in the Epcot parking lot and letting him navigate his way back to the hotel with the kids while I dashed to pick up my bib and back.


----------



## JulieODC

Probably not unique, but I pack an outfit for each day of the trip in its own plastic bag for each family member. That way, it’s easy to grab and get dressed in the morning with minimal thought or searching around for socks, etc.

No doubt I am an overplanner - but I do plan for “wing it” time where we don’t have formal plans for rides, meals and go with the flow (esp with little ones).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: Don't let the little bad things become big things! I know things like crowding, poor course etiquette, expo merch selling out and long lines can be so frustrating and disappointing. We have to pick our battles when it comes to things that really bother us though. It's amazing how a positive attitude and focusing on the good can change an experience. 

In the words of T-Swift, "Shake it off!" 

(and now I'll just need to remind myself of these things in January...)


----------



## croach

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD: Don't let the little bad things become big things! I know things like crowding, poor course etiquette, expo merch selling out and long lines can be so frustrating and disappointing. We have to pick our battles when it comes to things that really bother us though. It's amazing how a positive attitude and focusing on the good can change an experience.
> 
> In the words of T-Swift, "Shake it off!"
> 
> (and now I'll just need to remind myself of these things in January...)



Any tip that comes with advice from Taylor Swift is top notch with me. 

Glorious times a couple years ago when they were playing Shake It Off on repeat thru Cone Alley.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.


SAFD: For general WDW vacationing, my #1 tip is summer nights. We avoid mornings and afternoons and hit the parks around dinner time, then stay late. This 1. reduces both overheating and the need for sunscreen, and 2. allows for touring with much lower crowds.

For Marathon week, I'll ditto a previous mention of not hitting the expo early on Day 1. For me, there is no item of merchandise worth dealing with that hot mess - I prefer to wait until mid-to-late-afternoon.


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! According to the runDisney website, we are - as of this writing - 100 days away from marathon weekend! Still a ways to go, but it's going to be here soon.
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know your favorite Disney-related tips, tricks, hacks, etc. They can be related to marathon weekend or just Disney in general.
> 
> Have an awesome week, gang.



This isn't anything novel but the tip I always give people, that my sister told me when she was a CM, is to "always go left".  The lines to the left are almost always shorter, given our American tendency to stay on the right.


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> So I'm a guy. What exactly is this? How exactly does it work? And what exactly does it do?



Sorry, I just saw this. If you soak in a tub after a race you put the recovery bath bomb under the water as it is filling the tub so it dissolves. I don't know if it would work with an ice bath? I took a nice, hot bath post marathon with the recovery bomb and it was heavenly. It has all kinds of nice stuff in it that help your muscles unwind. 

I tried to copy/paste the ingredients from her page but it wouldn't let me - here is the link to them. They are actually called Bounce Back Baths Muscle Recovery. https://fluffyfizzies.com/collections/bounce-back-baths-muscle-recovery


----------



## Disney at Heart

My runDisney hint: Carry a plastic grocery bag in a pocket with you as you race. You can wad it up to nearly nothing. At the end of the race, you'll have something for carrying your "goodies" like water, Power Ade, banana, runDisney food box, and anything else you get (25th anniversary marathon ears, for example). Also, if you want to take anything off, like sun glasses, hat or visor, arm band, etc., you can stuff it in.


----------



## AFwifelife

Disney at Heart said:


> My runDisney hint: Carry a plastic grocery bag in a pocket with you as you race. You can wad it up to nearly nothing. At the end of the race, you'll have something for carrying your "goodies" like water, Power Ade, banana, runDisney food box, and anything else you get (25th anniversary marathon ears, for example). Also, if you want to take anything off, like sun glasses, hat or visor, arm band, etc., you can stuff it in.



This is a great idea. I fold up plastic bags into little triangles. I’ll definitely be able to get a few even in a minimal pack.


----------



## KSellers88

I am an over planner for sure, but I am good at going with the flow as well if necessary. My main suggestion is to be as patient as possible. It is supposed to be a fun vacation, so there's no need to stress out over the smallest little detail going wrong. 

I love all of these suggestion and I am definitely stealing some of them for my next trip (IN TWO DAYS!).


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> I love all of these suggestion and I am definitely stealing some of them for my next trip (IN TWO DAYS!).



Me too!
(In 5 days!  All by myself for 24 hours!)


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Pack your patience and go with the flow. Take your time between rides and explore. My SIL has been going to WDW much longer than I have. She had no idea that France had stores, an ice cream shop or a bakery until I told her about it last weekend.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  I recommend flexible planning.  Have a rough idea of what you'd like to do, schedule any ADRs or FP+ that you consider a must do, and then be willing to change the plan as new possibilities open up.

I have a question for everyone who says avoid the Expo on day one.  We're running Dopey so we must be there on day one.  Both of us are interested in merchandise, but honestly more so in Goofy merchandise or marathon only merchandise.  Is arriving at 12:30ish late enough to avoid the major crowds yet still give us a decent selection of Goofy merchandise?  Likewise, what sort of Dopey merchandise might still be available then?  Trying to figure out if we should simply plan on no Dopey unless we want to get there early.  We are arriving on Tuesday night.


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> SAFD:  I recommend flexible planning.  Have a rough idea of what you'd like to do, schedule any ADRs or FP+ that you consider a must do, and then be willing to change the plan as new possibilities open up.
> 
> I have a question for everyone who says avoid the Expo on day one.  We're running Dopey so we must be there on day one.  Both of us are interested in merchandise, but honestly more so in Goofy merchandise or marathon only merchandise.  Is arriving at 12:30ish late enough to avoid the major crowds yet still give us a decent selection of Goofy merchandise?  Likewise, what sort of Dopey merchandise might still be available then?  Trying to figure out if we should simply plan on no Dopey unless we want to get there early.  We are arriving on Tuesday night.



In the past, I've arrived at the expo between 1-2 and found the merchandise lines to still be fairly long. Not as long as first thing when it opens, but a decent wait nonetheless. If you don't care much about the Dopey-specific items, I'd go very late in the day on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## ZellyB

Sleepless Knight said:


> SAFD:  I recommend flexible planning.  Have a rough idea of what you'd like to do, schedule any ADRs or FP+ that you consider a must do, and then be willing to change the plan as new possibilities open up.
> 
> I have a question for everyone who says avoid the Expo on day one.  We're running Dopey so we must be there on day one.  Both of us are interested in merchandise, but honestly more so in Goofy merchandise or marathon only merchandise.  Is arriving at 12:30ish late enough to avoid the major crowds yet still give us a decent selection of Goofy merchandise?  Likewise, what sort of Dopey merchandise might still be available then?  Trying to figure out if we should simply plan on no Dopey unless we want to get there early.  We are arriving on Tuesday night.



Last year we arrived early afternoon and it was still crazy.  I think the merchandise line was probably still well over 1 hour long.  We didn't bother with it.  If there are items you feel strongly about getting I'd plan to go first thing honestly and just suffer through the lines.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I appreciate the feedback.  Sounding like late Wednesday afternoon is likely better unless either of us really loves the Dopey merchandise.


----------



## Keels

I think the Expo and merch is going to be drastically different (AKA back to normal) since they’ve taken early entry away from Race Retreaters.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I think the Expo and merch is going to be drastically different (AKA back to normal) since they’ve taken early entry away from Race Retreaters.



Oh really?  Glad I didn't get my husband that!  

We won't get to the expo until Thursday or Friday.  We haven't decided our plans much yet.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh really?  Glad I didn't get my husband that!
> 
> We won't get to the expo until Thursday or Friday.  We haven't decided our plans much yet.



Yeah. I didn’t buy it since I’m not going Dopey and there wasn’t a need, but I have friends who did and they were refunded by RunDisney when it was confirmed it no longer included early Expo access.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> In the past, I've arrived at the expo between 1-2 and found the merchandise lines to still be fairly long. Not as long as first thing when it opens, but a decent wait nonetheless. If you don't care much about the Dopey-specific items, I'd go very late in the day on Wednesday or Thursday.



Does it matter what time I go if I’m not interested in merch? Six new shirts is already plenty, unless I talk myself into a finisher’s jacket.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Take your time between rides and explore.


This is something I have never done. Not at Disneyland and obviously not at WDW since we have only been once. I know there is so much to take in, but I like the rides!


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Does it matter what time I go if I’m not interested in merch? Six new shirts is already plenty, unless I talk myself into a finisher’s jacket.



This year, they did Finishers Jackets after the fact and they were online only. There’s nothing really Finisher-y other than the I Did It shirts. Of course, that could change.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> Yeah. I didn’t buy it since I’m not going Dopey and there wasn’t a need, but I have friends who did and they were refunded by RunDisney when it was confirmed it no longer included early Expo access.


Will race retreat offer me a place to sit down (not on the ground before the race)?  



jennamfeo said:


> This is something I have never done. Not at Disneyland and obviously not at WDW since we have only been once. I know there is so much to take in, but I like the rides!


Sometimes I think taking your time between rides and exploring means looking for the little details in buildings and taking advantage of uniquely Disney opportunities.  Don't just get a picture taken with characters.  Interact with them.  Ask them questions.  

Believe the fantasy and watch the fun that can come from that.  Because you've never seen The Matrix until you've seen it reenacted by 5 foot tall chipmunks showing you precisely why they deserve their own movie.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will race retreat offer me a place to sit down (not on the ground before the race)?
> 
> Sometimes I think taking your time between rides and exploring means looking for the little details in buildings and taking advantage of uniquely Disney opportunities.  Don't just get a picture taken with characters.  Interact with them.  Ask them questions.
> 
> Believe the fantasy and watch the fun that can come from that.  Because you've never seen The Matrix until you've seen it reenacted by 5 foot tall chipmunks showing you precisely why they deserve their own movie.



I mean, yeah, you have a pre-race tent but you still have to make the 30 minute walk to the corrals (actually further because it’s back by the finish line and not at all convenient to resort bus drop-off), and if you want to be at the front of your corral, you’re going to want to get that way by the time corrals open.

The value in RR is for post-race.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> This year, they did Finishers Jackets after the fact and they were online only. There’s nothing really Finisher-y other than the I Did It shirts. Of course, that could change.



Good to know. I'm superstitious about buying any "I Did It" sort of stuff before the fact.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> I have a question for everyone who says avoid the Expo on day one.  We're running Dopey so we must be there on day one.  Both of us are interested in merchandise, but honestly more so in Goofy merchandise or marathon only merchandise.  Is arriving at 12:30ish late enough to avoid the major crowds yet still give us a decent selection of Goofy merchandise?  Likewise, what sort of Dopey merchandise might still be available then?  Trying to figure out if we should simply plan on no Dopey unless we want to get there early.  We are arriving on Tuesday night.



I went to the expo Friday afternoon last year and saw plenty of Goofy stuff.  They were out of Dopey jackets, Dopey magnets and some Marathon sweatshirts I know (a red and black one I think it was). The Mickey figurine was also sold out.

In 2016 when I ran Dopey I went Wednesday night, an hour before it closed, and they had plenty of stuff but Dopey jackets were gone and probably a few other Dopey items.  This weird purple Dopey sweatshirt thing I bought and there were only like 2 left of it.    Dopey stuff was definitely picked over, but a few weeks later at an outlet I picked up a Dopey shirt and a Dopey magnet, so not all sold out. 

 It wasn't crowded at all going that last hour for sure.





lhermiston said:


> Good to know. I'm superstitious about buying any "I Did It" sort of stuff before the fact.


  You can buy the "I did It" shirts in the merch. tent after the race.  It was set up next to the characters and last year after the marathon they still had all the different pins, all the "I Did it" shirts, and other random stuff still available.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> I mean, yeah, you have a pre-race tent but you still have to make the 30 minute walk to the corrals (actually further because it’s back by the finish line and not at all convenient to resort bus drop-off), and if you want to be at the front of your corral, you’re going to want to get that way by the time corrals open.
> 
> The value in RR is for post-race.


That's good to know.  The appeal to me is a place to sit down and thus not be standing forever before my corral goes off.  I anticipate being in the 3rd to last corral at best.  I convinced myself that preserving my legs as much as I can before the Goofy portion of Dopey justified the cost. 



lhermiston said:


> Good to know. I'm superstitious about buying any "I Did It" sort of stuff before the fact.


I learned that you can return official race expo merchandise to World of Disney.  That allayed my concerns about I did it stuff.  I told myself that I was really just reserving the shirt for after finishing since I hadn't "officially" bought it yet.  

I almost have to buy stuff before hand because they often run out of my size if I wait.  Last November I may have bought the last I Did It shirt in Men's XL for the Avengers Half 2 days before the race.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> That's good to know. The appeal to me is a place to sit down and thus not be standing forever before my corral goes off. I anticipate being in the 3rd to last corral at best. I convinced myself that preserving my legs as much as I can before the Goofy portion of Dopey justified the cost.



Well, they kick you out of the tent at 5 a.m., so I'm not really sure what the benefit is at that point. It has to be cleared out and reopened after 5:30 when the race starts for Platinum ChEAR Squad. After 5 a.m., they only let you go in to drop a bag and that's it. 

Again, the value is post-race - you get lunch, a place to stretch and change, bathrooms, private bag pickup, a view of the finish line, etc.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> Well, they kick you out of the tent at 5 a.m., so I'm not really sure what the benefit is at that point. It has to be cleared out and reopened after 5:30 when the race starts for Platinum ChEAR Squad. After 5 a.m., they only let you go in to drop a bag and that's it.
> 
> Again, the value is post-race - you get lunch, a place to stretch and change, bathrooms, private bag pickup, a view of the finish line, etc.


I appreciate the honest feedback.  I guess I figure if I'm off my feet until they kick me out at 5:00am, that's that much less time off my feet.  Since I'll be on my feet in the corrals for a long time before the marathon starts at which point, I'm out there on my feet for another 7 hours.  I always get to the race pretty early because I rely on the runDisney buses.  

What is the post race food like and do I have any chance of at least getting some of it since I'm likely to take around 6-7 hours to finish the marathon?


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> I appreciate the honest feedback.  I guess I figure if I'm off my feet until they kick me out at 5:00am, that's that much less time off my feet.  Since I'll be on my feet in the corrals for a long time before the marathon starts at which point, I'm out there on my feet for another 7 hours.  I always get to the race pretty early because I rely on the runDisney buses.
> 
> What is the post race food like and do I have any chance of at least getting some of it since I'm likely to take around 6-7 hours to finish the marathon?



They clear the food about 30 minutes before the tent closes, which is roughly 1 p.m. - the food will be a mishmash of breakfast/brunch (pastries, scrambled eggs/egg wraps, waffles) and lunch (fresh fruit, sandwiches/wraps). It's most definitely not a meal, though the bottled water and PowerAde will be cold unlike the finishers chute. But, again, you have to walk through the finish chute, back through the Bag Pickup area and all the way back down to the Finish Line to get to the tent. 

For something that's geared towards runners, it's not at all located in a friendly spot - it really is put up for Platinum and Gold ChEAR Squad people.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> I went to the expo Friday afternoon last year and saw plenty of Goofy stuff.  They were out of Dopey jackets, Dopey magnets and some Marathon sweatshirts I know (a red and black one I think it was). The Mickey figurine was also sold out.
> 
> In 2016 when I ran Dopey I went Wednesday night, an hour before it closed, and they had plenty of stuff but Dopey jackets were gone and probably a few other Dopey items.  This weird purple Dopey sweatshirt thing I bought and there were only like 2 left of it.    Dopey stuff was definitely picked over, but a few weeks later at an outlet I picked up a Dopey shirt and a Dopey magnet, so not all sold out.
> 
> It wasn't crowded at all going that last hour for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy the "I did It" shirts in the merch. tent after the race.  It was set up next to the characters and last year after the marathon they still had all the different pins, all the "I Did it" shirts, and other random stuff still available.



Good to know. Doubt I'll get one since I'll have six new shirts by virtue of doing Dopey, but who knows?


----------



## MissLiss279

Sleepless Knight said:


> That's good to know.  The appeal to me is a place to sit down and thus not be standing forever before my corral goes off.  I anticipate being in the 3rd to last corral at best.  I convinced myself that preserving my legs as much as I can before the Goofy portion of Dopey justified the cost.
> 
> I learned that you can return official race expo merchandise to World of Disney.  That allayed my concerns about I did it stuff.  I told myself that I was really just reserving the shirt for after finishing since I hadn't "officially" bought it yet.
> 
> I almost have to buy stuff before hand because they often run out of my size if I wait.  Last November I may have bought the last I Did It shirt in Men's XL for the Avengers Half 2 days before the race.


I think you can return the runDisney merchandise to any Disney store on property. I know I returned a shirt to the store at All-Star Sports. 

Also, I do like to get race retreat. If it is cold, it gives you a place to stay a bit warmer for a little bit longer. Also, once I get to the corral, I sit down, so I’m not standing for hours. I usually try not to stand up until the corral starts to be walked forward.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in:
Too lazy to quote anyone, but a cheap fleece blanky (2-3 bucks at Dollar General or Walmart) is a great addition on race morning. Depending on conditions, it can be a hoody, kilt, groundcloth, tent, superhero cape, yoga mat, changing area, etc.
The most important of these is groundcloth. You can fold it up and get time off your feet but not on the cold hard ground. The goofier the print, the better. I had giant apples last year.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

MissLiss279 said:


> I think you can return the runDisney merchandise to any Disney store on property. I know I returned a shirt to the store at All-Star Sports.
> 
> Also, I do like to get race retreat. If it is cold, it gives you a place to stay a bit warmer for a little bit longer. Also, once I get to the corral, I sit down, so I’m not standing for hours. I usually try not to stand up until the corral starts to be walked forward.


Thanks.  I keep arguing with myself about whether or not race retreat was a good decision.  Also thanks to @Keels for her many honest feedback thoughts about race retreat.  It gives me an idea of what to honestly expect.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lurker checking in:
> Too lazy to quote anyone, but a cheap fleece blanky (2-3 bucks at Dollar General or Walmart) is a great addition on race morning. Depending on conditions, it can be a hoody, kilt, groundcloth, tent, superhero cape, yoga mat, changing area, etc.
> The most important of these is groundcloth. You can fold it up and get time off your feet but not on the cold hard ground. The goofier the print, the better. I had giant apples last year.


After a few years of attempting to wrap the runDisney mylar blankets around myself with varying degrees of success, I decided to buy a very inexpensive fleece jacket from Walmart for the 2017 Avengers Half.  I should have done that earlier.  It was perfect on race morning to keep me warm and knowing that runDisney would collect it and donate it to charity made it feel like I wasn't just discarding a jacket since somebody would receive a barely used that would help them.


----------



## flav

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Too lazy to quote anyone, but a cheap fleece blanky (2-3 bucks at Dollar General or Walmart) is a great addition on race morning. Depending on conditions, it can be a hoody, kilt, groundcloth, tent, superhero cape, yoga mat, changing area, etc.


I bought Mylar blankets for those same uses but knowing that I have to leave it before passing the start line not to messup with the chip reader... Fleece blankets do not have this disadvantage so I adopt you suggestion!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I just hope we have temps cool and dry enough to warrant blankets and fleeces at the start. Last year (the full) was probably the most ideal racing conditions I've ever experienced.


----------



## camaker

flav said:


> I bought Mylar blankets for those same uses but knowing that I have to leave it before passing the start line not to messup with the chip reader... Fleece blankets do not have this disadvantage so I adopt you suggestion!



Before fully adopting this suggestion, keep in mind that fleece blankets will do next to nothing to block or fight wind chill waiting for the start.  Mylar is much better for wind blocking.  At least it is if you can successfully wrap it around you so that it doesn't become a cape!  The last two years, the wind has been as much of, if not a bigger problem than, the air temperature itself.


----------



## tidefan

LSUfan4444 said:


> I just hope we have temps cool and dry enough to warrant blankets and fleeces at the start. Last year (the full) was probably the most ideal racing conditions I've ever experienced.


But the the 5k last year may have been one of the most miserable...


----------



## cavepig

If it is chilly don't forget to bring those hand warmers like hunters use.  I had brought a whole bunch and we used them for the marathon.  We should have brought them to the parks for those freezing days as well, why we didn't I don't know, but if it's cold this Jan. they'll be coming in the parks with me this time too.


----------



## lahobbs4

Well, Dopey disaster dream #2 happened last night. I was holding the tape for the 10K finisher and then had to run mine after that. But the course was already shut down by then so they put me in one of the Caribbean Beach buildings to run. What on earth??


----------



## Sakigt

I’m from Florida so I can handle heat and humidity but was totally unprepared for how cold I would be. I grabbed a trash bag for the half which did nothing but block the wind and I tossed it waaaay too early in the corrals and it took me the first 5 miles to get warmed up. Miserable.

So for the full I added gloves, arm warmers and merino long underwear plus a throw away blanket. And even then I ran with the blanket on me for the first three miles. That was a super nice blanket too. I think the long underwear came off around mile 16 or so and the gloves stayed on until nearly the end. Adding on clothing to my regular running costume made a lot more sense than buying a new “cold weather” outfit


----------



## JBinORL

Sakigt said:


> I’m from Florida so I can handle heat and humidity but was totally unprepared for how cold I would be. I grabbed a trash bag for the half which did nothing but block the wind and I tossed it waaaay too early in the corrals and it took me the first 5 miles to get warmed up. Miserable.
> 
> So for the full I added gloves, arm warmers and merino long underwear plus a throw away blanket. And even then I ran with the blanket on me for the first three miles. That was a super nice blanket too. I think the long underwear came off around mile 16 or so and the gloves stayed on until nearly the end. Adding on clothing to my regular running costume made a lot more sense than buying a new “cold weather” outfit



Hey threw-away-stuff-too-early-during-the-race friend! Actually, I lost a glove during the full while trying to take a picture, then lost a jacket somewhere too. I ended up picking up a pair of gloves someone had discarded until I warmed back up! My wife and I ended up tossing two full outfits worth of warm clothing during Dopey; we had bought for all four, but never warmed up enough during the 5k and 10k to toss those.


----------



## Nole95

I usually train in cold weather in the winter, so I was prepared for how to deal with it while running Dopey this year.  It was the waiting around for 2 hours that was the worst.  We brought mylar blankets, throwaway blankets, hand warmers and throwaway clothes.  Once in the corral, I set up my mylar blanket like a little tent and completely covered myself.  This served to keep me warm enough, and I did not come out until they got ready to move the corrals.  Definitely a memorable experience.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> Before fully adopting this suggestion, keep in mind that fleece blankets will do next to nothing to block or fight wind chill waiting for the start.  Mylar is much better for wind blocking.  At least it is if you can successfully wrap it around you so that it doesn't become a cape!  The last two years, the wind has been as much of, if not a bigger problem than, the air temperature itself.


^^This! IMO the Gold Standard to pre-race warmth is fleece (blanket or jacket) topped with Mylar. I wrapped up before I left my heated car and kept that trapped heat in until my races started this year. 



cavepig said:


> If it is chilly don't forget to bring those hand warmers like hunters use.  I had brought a whole bunch and we used them for the marathon.  We should have brought them to the parks for those freezing days as well, why we didn't I don't know, but if it's cold this Jan. they'll be coming in the parks with me this time too.


And also ^^ this! I had one sandwiched in each hand between two layers of knit gloves, toe warmer packs in my shoes, and extra packs in my jacket pockets that I pulled out as needed to thaw my face.

But none of this will be necessary for 2019 because it will be warmer.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> But none of this will be necessary for 2019 because it will be warmer.



I like your optimism!!


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> But none of this will be necessary for 2019 because it will be warmer.


Let's just keep putting this out into the universe!!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

To me the main advantage of fleece is cushioning. You can fold it up and sit on it and get some time off your feet in the corral. Throw-away clothes/trash bags provide the warmth.

I drive to Marathon Weekend, so this is easier for me, as I can bring as much stuff as I can cram in the car.


----------



## JeffW

camaker said:


> Before fully adopting this suggestion, keep in mind that fleece blankets will do next to nothing to block or fight wind chill waiting for the start.  Mylar is much better for wind blocking.  At least it is if you can successfully wrap it around you so that it doesn't become a cape!  The last two years, the wind has been as much of, if not a bigger problem than, the air temperature itself.



I make a quick trip to Walmart for a set of Fruit of the Loom sweatpants and a hoodie, generally less than $20 total for a set.  I then put a big commercial trash bag, that I bring from home, over it all.  The sweats provide insulation and the big bag provides the wind break and goes all the way to my knees without me having to hold it closed.  I've used this strategy all the way down to a 25 degree start in light snow in Colorado, and it worked great for the past few "cold" Disney races.  I've supplemented with an old beach towel folded up as something to sit on.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I love hearing people from Florida talk about cold, it's all relative. I ran 14 miles on New Years in 5 degrees (below zero when the wind was going). It was so cold the water in my water bottle froze such that I could get anything out about half way through the run. Needless to say I had no problems running the marathon in shorts. I was glad I had gloves (which I held on to and did use again) and a sweatshirt that got ditched at the start line. It's the standing still that is hard.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> It's the standing still that is hard.


Exactly which is something we have to do for about 2 hours or so at Disney races.


----------



## croach

Please be careful how much you wish for warmer temperatures. Let’s practice just the right of wishing.


----------



## Jason Bryer

All this weather talk got me to look into the weather trends for the marathon. Here is the last decade of weather. For those interested, the code and data I used to create it is located here: https://gist.github.com/jbryer/245518e632514d71951a6fe13824221b


----------



## Keels

If it's below 40 in 2019, I'm not getting out of my truck. I'm too old for that nonsense.


----------



## JeffW

Jason Bryer said:


> All this weather talk got me to look into the weather trends for the marathon. Here is the last decade of weather. For those interested, the code and data I used to create it is located here: https://gist.github.com/jbryer/245518e632514d71951a6fe13824221b



2013 was my first Goofy.  That year was brutal, so I'd like to avoid that again.  I've liked to colder temperatures the last two years.  I PR'd in 2017 in the marathon


----------



## rteetz

FYI southwest is running a sale...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> FYI southwest is running a sale...


Thank you!!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Exactly which is something we have to do for about 2 hours or so at Disney races.



Unless you time it right and walk into your corral as the one in front of it is being released


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Unless you time it right and walk into your corral as the one in front of it is being released


I don’t have a car to sit in John


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I don’t have a car to sit in John



Take the last bus!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Take the last bus!


I ain’t chancing it with Disney.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> FYI southwest is running a sale...


The flights I have been eyeing went up with this "sale"..... sigh....


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> Please be careful how much you wish for warmer temperatures. Let’s practice just the right of wishing.


Exactly!  No extremes either way, I'm sure will get that perfect weather... once upon a dream ...someday my perfect marathon weather will be ...



leholcomb said:


> The flights I have been eyeing went up with this "sale"..... sigh....


Same!  I have mine luckily at ok prices since they shot up today in price.


----------



## YawningDodo

MissLiss279 said:


> I think you can return the runDisney merchandise to any Disney store on property. I know I returned a shirt to the store at All-Star Sports.



Butting in to confirm, when I went through Traditions it was made very clear to us that we should advise guests that they can return WDW merch to literally any WDW shop. As long as it's on property and a store that's owned/run by Disney you should be able to return things there, doesn't matter in the slightest if it's the kind of thing that shop stocks.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> FYI southwest is running a sale...


Thanks Ryan...just saved $32 on DH's ticket. For us ladies the price was the same but having $32 in flight cash will help because we just bought APs for most of us.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Thanks Ryan...just saved $32 on DH's ticket. For us ladies the price was the same but having $32 in flight cash will help because we just bought APs for most of us.


I saved $10 which is better than nothing but $32 is pretty good!


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> FYI southwest is running a sale...



Boom. When they offer these, flying Southwest out of Love Field is the way to go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sakigt

Floridians worrying about the cold is probably just as ridiculous when I see people worrying about the heat/humidity or rain like bruh that’s my Tuesday long run NBD


----------



## Philo2020

So funny to hear the different feelings on weather.  Last year was my first RunDisney event and being from Southern California, I thought the weather was completely miserable (yes I am a complete wimp when it comes to cold). I am definitely hoping for about 10 degrees warmer but realize that might be too hot for some .  Hope the weather is in that perfect sweet spot for most people!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Jason Bryer said:


> I love hearing people from Florida talk about cold, it's all relative. I ran 14 miles on New Years in 5 degrees (below zero when the wind was going). It was so cold the water in my water bottle froze such that I could get anything out about half way through the run. Needless to say I had no problems running the marathon in shorts. I was glad I had gloves (which I held on to and did use again) and a sweatshirt that got ditched at the start line. It's the standing still that is hard.


It is relative as the same goes for Dark Side Weekend and Wine & Dine which can be super hot and humid for those not from Florida.  We don't judge you for complaining about those temps (in fact, we usually offer suggestions) - let's do the same for those that don't deal with cold well.


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> Take the last bus!


Yep...Id rather start in a later corral than stand at the start line freezing my butt off


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> All this weather talk got me to look into the weather trends for the marathon. Here is the last decade of weather. For those interested, the code and data I used to create it is located here: https://gist.github.com/jbryer/245518e632514d71951a6fe13824221b



Too early for this weather nonsense.

Fetch me a beer, newbie.


----------



## SarahDisney

RE: weather
I assume there will be weather, I will probably be either overdressed or underdressed, and I will be cranky about it.
Knowing that stops me from having to worry about the weather until it's time to start packing.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> RE: weather
> I assume there will be weather, I will probably be either overdressed or underdressed, and I will be cranky about it.
> Knowing that stops me from having to worry about the weather until it's time to start packing.


And even then, it will end up wrong


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> And even then, it will end up wrong


Couldn't be more true.


----------



## Jim_Cantore

Dis_Yoda said:


> And even then, it will end up wrong





rteetz said:


> Couldn't be more true.



Lets leave the weather forecasts up to me, OK guys?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Jim_Cantore said:


> Lets leave the weather forecasts up to me, OK guys?


As long as you don’t visit my city again I’m good - last year was enough


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> And even then, it will end up wrong



True.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

My safe tips are probably the same as most:be prepared for any weather so your not having to use up your time and money buying stuff at the parks. I trained in the cold and the cold during the race was not even noticeable, but the two hours of sitting in the wind and cold waiting for the start zapped me of tons of energy. It was miserable. If you have the option, get the race retreat. 

Also, I like to take time to really relax before the marathon, like enjoying the resort. For me, when I was a kid, we could never afford to stay on property, so I love using the time to mull around, swim, eat, etc...

Also, I probably wouldn’t sweat worrying about merchandise disappearing at the expo on the first day. It can happen, but most of the time you will find it there the next day.


----------



## PrincessV

If @Jim_Cantore  shows up at Marathon Week, I'm out.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I probably wouldn’t sweat worrying about merchandise disappearing at the expo on the first day. It can happen, but most of the time you will find it there the next day.



From personal experience...if you want a Men's small, get there early on the first day. If not, you're only going to get what nobody else wanted.


----------



## AFwifelife

My husband is in Alaska right now and trying to train for Dopey at the same time. Poor Floridian is freezing up there that he started preferring the treadmill. So if we could get weather between Alaska’s current 24° and Florida’s current 86°, that would be fab.


----------



## rteetz

Peter Pan and Speedway will be closed in January 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## SarahDisney

I don't care at all about the Speedway.

Does Space Mountain still have the really long walk alternative exit?


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I don't care at all about the Speedway.
> 
> Does Space Mountain still have the really long walk alternative exit?


As of right now yes.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> As of right now yes.



Any news on how long that is expected to be there? Until after they finish Tron?
It was kinda weird coming out of the attraction in the middle of nowhere and then having to cross the railroad tracks to get back to the rest of the park. Not sure I was a fan.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Any news on how long that is expected to be there? Until after they finish Tron?
> It was kinda weird coming out of the attraction in the middle of nowhere and then having to cross the railroad tracks to get back to the rest of the park. Not sure I was a fan.


Depends on how much longer the new exit work will be. That doesn’t have anything to do with Tron. They were replacing the exit ramps.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Depends on how much longer the new exit work will be. That doesn’t have anything to do with Tron. They were replacing the exit ramps.



I did not know that. I assumed it was Tron-related. I should probably pay more attention.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Peter Pan and Speedway will be closed in January


Son of a.... The cue at Peter Pan is my favorite at WDW.


----------



## AFwifelife

Good thing the kids won't be with us because PP is one my son always requests.


----------



## Bree

Oh man...I like peter pan and never get to ride it when my DD is with me.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Son of a.... The cue at Peter Pan is my favorite at WDW.


Go to the FoP queue instead


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Go to the FoP queue instead


HA! The only time I am going to AK is when we run through it.... (Right @Keels?? You are my planner for the week.)


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> HA! The only time I am going to AK is when we run through it.... (Right @Keels?? You are my planner for the week.)


Booo AK is best.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> HA! The only time I am going to AK is when we run through it.... (Right @Keels?? You are my planner for the week.)



Oh Hell. I haven’t even thought about what I’m doing this afternoon, let alone that. Ask @croach - he’s in charge now.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh Hell. I haven’t even thought about what I’m doing this afternoon, let alone that. Ask @croach - he’s in charge now.


You seriously put Cliff in charge? Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> You seriously put Cliff in charge? Are you feeling okay?



Oh, don’t worry. This will be fun for me ...


----------



## Jim_Cantore

PrincessV said:


> If @Jim_Cantore  shows up at Marathon Week, I'm out.



See you in January, guys!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> HA! The only time I am going to AK is when we run through it.... (Right @Keels?? You are my planner for the week.)



You're welcome to join me Monday morning pre-DATW for EMH at AK #IGoWhereTheEMHTakeMe


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> RE: weather
> I assume there will be weather, I will probably be either overdressed or underdressed, and I will be cranky about it.
> Knowing that stops me from having to worry about the weather until it's time to start packing.


That's not a crazy attitude to have about the weather.  



rteetz said:


> Peter Pan and Speedway will be closed in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/


I really don't like the timing on that one.  



SarahDisney said:


> I don't care at all about the Speedway.
> 
> Does Space Mountain still have the really long walk alternative exit?


When did this new alternate exit go into effect?  I think it was the normal one when I was there in April.  



jennamfeo said:


> Son of a.... The cue at Peter Pan is my favorite at WDW.


It's a very well done queue.  



rteetz said:


> Go to the FoP queue instead


And wait 2-3 hours for the attraction?  I reserve psychotic wait times for attractions that feature Star and Wars.  Together.  



SarahDisney said:


> You're welcome to join me Monday morning pre-DATW for EMH at AK #IGoWhereTheEMHTakeMe


I have to figure out just how late I want to wander into the parks that day after Dopey.  Then again sleeping until 6:30 that morning is still sleeping in.  I always reserve the day after the race for some sleeping in, but this time may be different since I only have 2 full park days before heading back home and chaining myself to my desk at work.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> When did this new alternate exit go into effect? I think it was the normal one when I was there in April.



I don't know when it started (calling @rteetz), but I saw/used it when I was there in July.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Oh Hell. I haven’t even thought about what I’m doing this afternoon, let alone that. Ask @croach - he’s in charge now.


Where are we going for pizza?


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Where are we going for pizza?



And no Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> And no Magic Kingdom!


What the??? I'm going without you guys.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know when it started (calling @rteetz), but I saw/used it when I was there in July.


I think June-ish?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> What the??? I'm going without you guys.


Same


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> What the??? I'm going without you guys.


I'll come with you.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> What the??? I'm going without you guys.



I just went the other day which means I’m good for at least two more years. I’ll wait for y’all at Trader Sam’s.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I just went the other day which means I’m good for at least two more years. I’ll wait for y’all at Trader Sam’s.


I've never been to Trader Sam's.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I've never been to Trader Sam's.


Also same but I have a better reason for that.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> I've never been to Trader Sam's.


ME EITHER!!!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I've never been to Trader Sam's.





rteetz said:


> Also same but I have a better reason for that.





jennamfeo said:


> ME EITHER!!!



I can’t handle this much newbie at one time.


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess KP said:


> What the??? I'm going without you guys.





rteetz said:


> Same





jennamfeo said:


> I'll come with you.



I will be going for EMH Wednesday night (pre-5K). And possibly random other times during the weekend. Feel free to join me. (Or I'll join you guys when you go)



Keels said:


> I’ll wait for y’all at Trader Sam’s.



I will stop by.


----------



## ZellyB

I've only been to Trader Sam's at Disneyland, so I really do need to try it out this time at WDW.


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> I will be going for EMH Wednesday night (pre-5K). And possibly random other times during the weekend. Feel free to join me. (Or I'll join you guys when you go)



I don't get in until late Thursday night but we'll definitely plan something!


----------



## LdyStormy76

PrincessV said:


> If Jim_Cantore shows up at Marathon Week, I'm out.





Jim_Cantore said:


> See you in January, guys!



There might be a bright side to this: Jim is going to want an accurate 7 day forecast for packing purposes (his employer would probably frown on him using company gear as throw away layers), so we might benefit from accurate data instead of the oh so wrong 7 day data from this year.

Another benefit: as a confident on air personality he might upstage Clarissa!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I've only been to Trader Sam's at Disneyland, so I really do need to try it out this time at WDW.



COME HELP ME MANAGE ALL THESE TRADERS TODDLERS.


----------



## Keels

LdyStormy76 said:


> [USER=632026]
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a bright side to this: Jim is going to want an accurate 7 day forecast for packing purposes (his employer would probably frown on him using company gear as throw away layers), so we might benefit from accurate data instead of the oh so wrong 7 day data from this year.
> 
> Another benefit: as a confident on air personality he might upstage Clarissa![/user]



I see what you’re doing ... AND I LIKE IT.


----------



## Sakigt

So I was going to do Mickey BBQ the night before the marathon since we’re staying at the Fort. Was thinking to changing to Hoop De Hoo since the BBQ is being cancelled but we’ve already done that once. But our guest will be buying an annual pass so now we can go anywhere. Any suggestions?   I don’t want to be out too late we’re foodies and I’ll have my 6.5 and 3.5 with me that are also foodies but a character meal would be fun. Didn’t think Ohana nor Crystal palace  breakfasts were worth it. But we’ve done the BBQ twice and Hoop and loved both. Will also have a family friend with us so the non kid dinner show is kind of appealing


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Also same but I have a better reason for that.



Don’t worry. Kids can come in before 8.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> COME HELP ME MANAGE ALL THESE TRADERS TODDLERS.



I'll do my best to support this effort!


----------



## Bree

Trader Sam’s newbie here too. I always have my daughter with me when I’m in the MK area or I’m not around when they are open.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Also a TS newb! Plan on going this time though.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I'll do my best to support this effort!



I’m going to have to order a bunch of these:


----------



## SarahDisney

@Keels - lemme check if I still have some of those around the house. My parents used to have to attach me to my sister so that I didn't wander off.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> COME HELP ME MANAGE ALL THESE TRADERS TODDLERS.


Maybe I’ll help


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> @Keels - lemme check if I still have some of those around the house. My parents used to have to attach me to my sister so that I didn't wander off.



2019: No DISer left behind


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dang, while we would all be better off if the Speedway never reopened, that’s two high traffic attractions that will be down. I won’t necessarily miss riding Peter Pan’s Flight, but that’s a large number of guests who are going to be appropriated to other queues.


----------



## PCFriar80

Barca33Runner said:


> Dang, while we would all be better off if the Speedway never reopened, that’s two high traffic attractions that will be down. I won’t necessarily miss riding Peter Pan’s Flight, but that’s a large number of guests who are going to be appropriated to other queues.



Based on the previous posts, I think the biggest queue will be at Traders Sams.


----------



## lhermiston

Guess I’m updating my touring plans this weekend, though I’m not sure Peter Pan was even part of my plans. 

Count me in for anything involving adult beverages. Who can get Mclovin, I mean @rteetz, a fake?


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Based on the previous posts, I think the biggest queue will be at Traders Sams.



#RopeDropTraderSams


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> Trader Sam’s newbie here too. I always have my daughter with me when I’m in the MK area or I’m not around when they are open.



underage persons are allowed into trader sam's until 8 p.m. there are a number of non-alcoholic drinks on the menu as well as the usual soft drinks and such.


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> So I was going to do Mickey BBQ the night before the marathon since we’re staying at the Fort. Was thinking to changing to Hoop De Hoo since the BBQ is being cancelled but we’ve already done that once. But our guest will be buying an annual pass so now we can go anywhere. Any suggestions?   I don’t want to be out too late we’re foodies and I’ll have my 6.5 and 3.5 with me that are also foodies but a character meal would be fun. Didn’t think Ohana nor Crystal palace  breakfasts were worth it. But we’ve done the BBQ twice and Hoop and loved both. Will also have a family friend with us so the non kid dinner show is kind of appealing


Trails end?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Guess I’m updating my touring plans this weekend, though I’m not sure Peter Pan was even part of my plans.
> 
> Count me in for anything involving adult beverages. Who can get Mclovin, I mean @rteetz, a fake?


I’m not opposed to this.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> #RopeDropTraderSams



Where is Trader Sam’s?  Never been there, either.


----------



## jennamfeo

I feel like I need to go to Trader Sam's at Disneyland next week as a pre-game....


----------



## kleph

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like I need to go to Trader Sam's at Disneyland next week as a pre-game....



look out for the hippos.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Where is Trader Sam’s?  Never been there, either.



It’s kinda like Disney Fight Club.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> It’s kinda like Disney Fight Club.



I thought that was Princess Half Marathon weekend?


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I thought that was Princess Half Marathon weekend?



That’s WANNA-BE Fight Club.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> I thought that was Princess Half Marathon weekend?


No - that’s Mean Girls Club


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I’m going to have to order a bunch of these:
> 
> View attachment 355738


How about this one?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Princess KP said:


> How about this one?


Do it!


----------



## camaker

Princess KP said:


> How about this one?



Paging @rteetz to the black and white courtesy phone!


----------



## pixarmom

Stopping by to say hello and catch up!  @mateojr is running his cross country season, I'm coaching his cross country season and we're having a great time! Can't wait for his first 10K and we're looking for @Keels as we run past YC/BC!

I've clearly missed a very important Trader Sam's discussion.  I've been to both TS (DL and WDW) multiple times and I absolutely bring my kids with me (subject to WDW TS 8pm rule, although our oldest has less than 2 years to go - he and @rteetz can get mclovin ids.)


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Paging @rteetz to the black and white courtesy phone!


Um... I do not approve.


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> Stopping by to say hello and catch up!  @mateojr is running his cross country season, I'm coaching his cross country season and we're having a great time! Can't wait for his first 10K and we're looking for @Keels as we run past YC/BC!
> 
> I've clearly missed a very important Trader Sam's discussion.  I've been to both TS (DL and WDW) multiple times and I absolutely bring my kids with me (subject to WDW TS 8pm rule, although our oldest has less than 2 years to go - he and @rteetz can get mclovin ids.)


I only have 6 months to go...


----------



## pluto377

I’ve never been to trader sams either. Maybe I’ll stop by in January since I’ll be solo. Disappointed about Peter Pan but oh well.


----------



## LSUfan4444

nm


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Peter Pan and Speedway will be closed in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/


Not Splash......


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> Not Splash......


Oh that will happen too.  It will be just announced later.


----------



## LSUfan4444

We were good last year for a couple of days so I'll keep my fingers crossed that we will get a window with a day or two before then.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> We were good last year for a couple of days so I'll keep my fingers crossed that we will get a window with a day or two before then.



I hope you do too if you love the ride!  

I think I decided we're skipping MK during Marathon Weekend.  Focus will be HS and AK since the drinking will be minimal for my husband.


----------



## derekleigh

Didn't see it posted in the last few pages, but rD recently redid their website and it looks great!

The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners; it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!


----------



## kleph

derekleigh said:


> Didn't see it posted in the last few pages, but rD recently redid their website and it looks great!
> 
> The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners, it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!



please tell me that dollar store han solo is off the banner.


----------



## jhoannam

derekleigh said:


> Didn't see it posted in the last few pages, but rD recently redid their website and it looks great!
> 
> The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners, it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!


sweet! I'm excited about the ears... but now I can't figure out where to log back in to my rDisney account.


----------



## Dis5150

I also have never been to Trader Sam's. I think @Keels is in charge of a bunch of my food/beverage intake that week so I'm in!


----------



## cavepig

derekleigh said:


> Didn't see it posted in the last few pages, but rD recently redid their website and it looks great!
> 
> The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners, it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!



Oh, that's a new thing added, I just saw that too!  Cool as I loved getting them this year!

Yeah, the website looks nice!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

derekleigh said:


> Didn't see it posted in the last few pages, but rD recently redid their website and it looks great!
> 
> The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners, it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!


Whoa! Thanks for sharing! 
I think that's so cool that they're doing the Mickey ears again- I love this idea! Can't wait to EARn my ears  



Dis_Yoda said:


> No - that’s Mean Girls Club


Oh no! I feel like there are 2 different Princess races...When I ran in 2017, I didn't have any drama and, even better, I tried to be really nice to people on the course.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the event guides got changed up too. More mobile friendly. Wine and dine expo is a bit different from past years from what I have seen. Merchandise and bib pick up all in the big arena. Vendors in Visa. Nothing in the other building.


----------



## LdyStormy76

jhoannam said:


> sweet! I'm excited about the ears... but now I can't figure out where to log back in to my rDisney account.



In the drop down on the left side click  ‘Help and Support’ and then ‘Manage Account’ is one of the options.


----------



## steph0808

LSUfan4444 said:


> Not Splash......



My thoughts, too! I finally got to ride Splash after this year's full. I hadn't been able to ride it since...2002?...because all my following trips occurred when it was shut down for renovations!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Question for spectators: Can they go into Magic Kingdom on main street without a pass?


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Question for spectators: Can they go into Magic Kingdom on main street without a pass?


Yes.


----------



## Jason Bryer

rteetz said:


> Yes.



Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Ok I am officially not happy. If I waited to sign up for Dopey I could have saved $50. They are offering a registration discount in the virtual goody bag for wine and dine....


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Ok I am officially not happy. If I waited to sign up for Dopey I could have saved $50. They are offering a registration discount in the virtual goody bag for wine and dine....



FOMO got the better of you, it would seem. Next time, unless it's an anniversary year, you'll know better.


----------



## Bree

Storybook Dining w/ Snow White at Artist Point opened for reservations today.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> FOMO got the better of you, it would seem. Next time, unless it's an anniversary year, you'll know better.


Yep...


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Storybook Dining w/ Snow White at Artist Point opened for reservations today.


Booked one for January 15th!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Bree said:


> Storybook Dining w/ Snow White at Artist Point opened for reservations today.


 I booked a 4pm ADR the day before we leave (Tuesday, Jan 15) since that was our evening in MK. I don't know if we're going to keep it or not but I know we will need dinner and I'm hoping to hear some positive reviews PLUS the Queen and whatever Dwarf(s) will be there is a huge bonus consider the wait times they garner when they are available to meet.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Booked one for January 15th!


What time?


----------



## Bree

I booked an ADR for marathon night. I really want a pic with Dopey wearing my Dopey medal!


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> What time?


4:55PM


----------



## Sleepless Knight

derekleigh said:


> The part I wanted to mention is for all the full runners, it looks like you get a set of Mickey Finisher Ears. Sorry if this is old news but I thought I'd bring it to the attention of the marathon, Goofy's and Dopey's. Hope rD starts doing this every year for the full!


Very cool.  Mouse ears don't fit me so I only have a pair of R2-D2 mouse ears, but these would be very cool and I would wear them around the parks.  



Bree said:


> I booked an ADR for marathon night. I really want a pic with Dopey wearing my Dopey medal!


If Dopey is guaranteed at that meal, that might persuade me to book it.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> Very cool.  Mouse ears don't fit me so I only have a pair of R2-D2 mouse ears, but these would be very cool and I would wear them around the parks.
> 
> If Dopey is guaranteed at that meal, that might persuade me to book it.


He is guaranteed. Dopey, Grumpy, Snow and Evil Queen.


----------



## Bree

Sleepless Knight said:


> Very cool.  Mouse ears don't fit me so I only have a pair of R2-D2 mouse ears, but these would be very cool and I would wear them around the parks.
> 
> If Dopey is guaranteed at that meal, that might persuade me to book it.



He is there! There is a photo op with the evil queen and then Snow White, grumpy and Dopey make their rounds to each table. I booked it before I looked at the menu. Can’t say I’m overly impressed with the food and I know my DH won’t like any of it at all. If it wasn’t for Dopey being there I’d go at another time.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I got a SBD ressie the night after the marathon. DH was excited!


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> 4:55PM


I went back to change mine to 8:30 once I saw MK closed at 8pm that night but they were already full...I'll stick with me 4pm if nothing opens up


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> He is guaranteed. Dopey, Grumpy, Snow and Evil Queen.



My wife saw somebody on the DIS boards getting they're medals signed, so we went around the parks Monday after the marathon getting them signed. At first, I thought it was silly but it turned out to be a blast. The characters and their handlers were really cool about it and so accommodating.

The only one we didn't get was Dopey. So, try and get Dopey this year!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> He is guaranteed. Dopey, Grumpy, Snow and Evil Queen.


Awesome.  Thanks for letting me know.   



Bree said:


> He is there! There is a photo op with the evil queen and then Snow White, grumpy and Dopey make their rounds to each table. I booked it before I looked at the menu. Can’t say I’m overly impressed with the food and I know my DH won’t like any of it at all. If it wasn’t for Dopey being there I’d go at another time.


Now that I booked one for Monday evening after the marathon, I should go look at the menu.  



LSUfan4444 said:


> I went back to change mine to 8:30 once I saw MK closed at 8pm that night but they were already full...I'll stick with me 4pm if nothing opens up


I was able to get an 8:40pm on Monday the 14th.  



ANIM8R said:


> My wife saw somebody on the DIS boards getting they're medals signed, so we went around the parks Monday after the marathon getting them signed. At first, I thought it was silly but it turned out to be a blast. The characters and their handlers were really cool about it and so accommodating.
> 
> The only one we didn't get was Dopey. So, try and get Dopey this year!


That's pretty cool.  I may have to do that this year.  But I should figure out how I'm going to display them first.


----------



## cavepig

I was just thinking I hope they have new mile markers.  They've been the same ones for every time I've ran it since 2015.


----------



## Smilelea

Bree said:


> Storybook Dining w/ Snow White at Artist Point opened for reservations today.





rteetz said:


> Booked one for January 15th!





rteetz said:


> 4:55PM





LSUfan4444 said:


> I went back to change mine to 8:30 once I saw MK closed at 8pm that night but they were already full...I'll stick with me 4pm if nothing opens up



DH booked us for 7:00pm on the 15th. I'm so excited!


----------



## AFwifelife

Set up a reservation finder for Marathon night for Artist's Point.  Maybe we will see everyone there!


----------



## pluto377

AFwifelife said:


> Set up a reservation finder for Marathon night for Artist's Point.  Maybe we will see everyone there!



Me too! Fingers crossed for both of us.

Unrelated- my proof of time race is on Sunday.  I don't think I'm going to be fast enough, especially with the weather forecast, but am I correct in thinking that I need to get better than 2:36:30 to bother submitting?  What happens if I submit a 2:38?  Do they kick me to the last corral?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis_Yoda said:


> *I hope you do too if you love the ride!  *
> 
> I think I decided we're skipping MK during Marathon Weekend.  Focus will be HS and AK since the drinking will be minimal for my husband.



It's probably my favorite. Wonderfully themed, has a bit of thrill, love the music, not hugely dependent on a box office smash IP, long ride time and probably the most iconic ride photo anywhere on property.


----------



## LSUfan4444

AFwifelife said:


> Set up a reservation finder for Marathon night for Artist's Point.  Maybe we will see everyone there!



I'f I can get my 8:30 pm on the 15th I'll be cancelling by 4pm and will post here if I do.


----------



## cavepig

pluto377 said:


> Me too! Fingers crossed for both of us.
> 
> Unrelated- my proof of time race is on Sunday.  I don't think I'm going to be fast enough, especially with the weather forecast, but am I correct in thinking that I need to get better than 2:36:30 to bother submitting?  What happens if I submit a 2:38?  Do they kick me to the last corral?


 If the proof of time doesn't support your estimated than I've heard you can end up in the back.  Personally, I have no idea.  @DopeyBadger posted in the thread about POT that pretty much a 2:36 is needed based on his research.   https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-confirmed-times.3699036/page-2#post-59795297


----------



## cavepig

I saw in a FB group someone posted the Marathon, Goofy and Dopey medals from the Chicago Marathon expo.    I'm super excited for Goofy, the way it spins is super cool I think.


----------



## AFwifelife

cavepig said:


> I saw in a FB group someone posted the Marathon, Goofy and Dopey medals from the Chicago Marathon expo.    I'm super excited for Goofy, the way it spins is super cool I think.



I think they look way better than they did in the pictures that were released.


----------



## Princess KP

AFwifelife said:


> I think they look way better than they did in the pictures that were released.


I agree! Wish he had taken photos of all of medals.


----------



## cavepig

Princess KP said:


> I agree! Wish he had taken photos of all of medals.


  Maybe some of our Chicago runners will post pictures for us


----------



## AFwifelife

Saw more pictures (on FB again).  I don't like that all the medals are made with different "metals".  The 10k and Goofy stick out from the others.


----------



## jennamfeo

Why aren't any of you posting these pictures here??


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> Why aren't any of you posting these pictures here??



Because that requires work! 

Give me a minute.  I'm going to screen grab from other people's posts so they aren't mine/nobody get mad if I stole them from you lol.


----------



## Princess KP




----------



## Princess KP




----------



## Princess KP

AFwifelife said:


> Because that requires work!
> 
> Give me a minute.  I'm going to screen grab from other people's posts so they aren't mine/nobody get mad if I stole them from you lol.


Oops! Hope I don't get in trouble.


----------



## AFwifelife




----------



## PCFriar80

Princess KP said:


> Oops! Hope I don't get in trouble.


----------



## croach

Mickey doesn’t appear to be enjoying his marathon. Poor training maybe? Ate at ohanas the night before?


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Mickey doesn’t appear to be enjoying his marathon. Poor training maybe? Ate at ohanas the night before?


----------



## AFwifelife

croach said:


> Mickey doesn’t appear to be enjoying his marathon. Poor training maybe? Ate at ohanas the night before?



He was fine until WWOS.


----------



## rteetz

The way goofy spins is weird but I’ll still gladly take it.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m guessing Mickey looks like he’s running if you spin the medal quickly???


----------



## jennamfeo

I love the Marathon and Dopey medals so much.

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> The way goofy spins is weird but I’ll still gladly take it.


  It is different, like some fancy dial lock you have to line up just right to open something.  Hopefully, break proof, and his head doesn't fall off.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I don't get worked up over medals...I display them along with any awards I've won through the year until we put our christmas decorations up then they go into my attic.

BUT, I''m gonna #WhoDat the heck out of that marathon medal this year!


----------



## PrincessV

Mickey's got his game face on. I dig him.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


>





LSUfan4444 said:


> I don't get worked up over medals...I display them along with any awards I've won through the year until we put our christmas decorations up then they go into my attic.
> 
> BUT, I''m gonna #WhoDat the heck out of that marathon medal this year!



I fully support #WhoDat Mickey.


----------



## Simba's Girl

croach said:


> Mickey doesn’t appear to be enjoying his marathon. Poor training maybe? Ate at ohanas the night before?



Angry Mickey is the best Mickey!!!

DH and I were trying to find merch last year with angry Mickey on it and it was difficult. Now I get a whole medal! SCORE!!!


----------



## roxymama

My pics.  The half is BIG.  And the challenge medals get bigger from there.  
Sorry these aren't better but a lady was vlogging and hogging them.


----------



## Calfan

My last name is Donald, so I am super excited about that Donald Duck medal for the Half!  And my Donald Duck running costume is already en route


----------



## roxymama

And sorry I didn't post sooner...had to resize my pics!!


----------



## cavepig

Thanks for posting pics of the medals @roxymama  & Good Luck running, go rock your first marathon!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I appreciate seeing all those closeups.  I like them even more now.  

The Dopey Challenge medals  for 2019 as reflected in how I feel about the various distances and the looks on their respective characters faces on the medals.  Please note that this should not be read as looking down on anyone who chooses to cap their races at shorter distances.  If anything it means they're smarter than me.  

Oswald:  Yea!  I ran a 5K.  That was fun!!

Minnie:  A 10K  Long enough to ask something more of me, but not so long as to alter my entire day.  I've got this.

Donald:  13.1  I really need to give a strong effort in this one.  Why did I sign up for a half marathon again?  Afterwards I have to strike the delicate balance of staying active while recovering without doing too much to wipe me out or too little to keep the soreness lingering for days.  

Mickey:  26.2  Focused determination.  This one is really going to test me.  

Goofy:  39.3  Because that's a silly thing to do.  So why not have a big old smile on my face?  And possibly be upside down?  

Dopey:  48.6  Happily oblivious to the sheer insanity and craziness of what I just did.  And smiling all the way.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> I fully support #WhoDat Mickey.


It’s been a fun year so far but that one may have to be on display longer than just one year.


----------



## roxymama

LSUfan4444 said:


> It’s been a fun year so far but that one may have to be on display longer than just one year.



Your medal lineup makes me tired!!!!


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> It’s been a fun year so far but that one may have to be on display longer than just one year.



NICE!!! Which of the 70.3 (World's excluded, obviously) did you like the best? I'm trying to make my plan for 2019 and while I don't think I'll be ready for the Haines City 70.3, I'd like to commit to one sooner rather than later. New Orleans would be the easiest since I have a house there now, but boy that race just seems SO snakebit.


----------



## kleph

seeing these images, the matte ones really look a lot better than the chrome ones.


----------



## DopeyBadger

I can attest those medals are nice this year.  That Dopey medal is REALLY big.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> NICE!!! Which of the 70.3 (World's excluded, obviously) did you like the best? I'm trying to make my plan for 2019 and while I don't think I'll be ready for the Haines City 70.3, I'd like to commit to one sooner rather than later. New Orleans would be the easiest since I have a house there now, but boy that race just seems SO snakebit.


 Gulf Coast 70.3 is probably my favorite race but Boulder 70.3 is probably my favorite race trip. TOTALLY different courses (Boulder is hilly, almost the entire run is off road, temps are usually similar but Boulder is much drier). 

I just usually know alot of people who do Gulf Coast, the conditions are very similar to what we have to train with here in Mandeville, tons of accommodations and it's hard to beat a post race party at/in a huge resort pool. It's pretty close to Haines City (I did both this year) but this far out I think you've got plenty of time to get ready.


----------



## hotblooded

2019 almost became my first event without proof of time, because I haven’t been racing much. Until this morning! I tracked the weather all week and flew up to MSP (thanks, airline employee benefits) to register for the Twin Cities 10K at the expo. The race was this morning and I beat the 1:15 cutoff, so I’m set! What a relief.


----------



## ZellyB

The medals are awesome. I had to walk away quickly from those Goofy and Dopey medals!

I love the marathon medal.


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Gulf Coast 70.3 is probably my favorite race but Boulder 70.3 is probably my favorite race trip. TOTALLY different courses (Boulder is hilly, almost the entire run is off road, temps are usually similar but Boulder is much drier).
> 
> I just usually know alot of people who do Gulf Coast, the conditions are very similar to what we have to train with here in Mandeville, tons of accommodations and it's hard to beat a post race party at/in a huge resort pool. It's pretty close to Haines City (I did both this year) but this far out I think you've got plenty of time to get ready.



Thanks! I’ve got Gulf Coast on my calendar now - it’s definitely an ideal spot if I’m coming from either New Orleans or Orlando, and the time of year definitely works for me.

I’ll probably save Haines City for another year if I decide to do another - other than not feeling like I’ll be totally ready that early in April, it also doesn’t work out with stuff I already have planned for that weekend. Gulf Coast is a month later, so I definitely think if I can get things going for Marathon Weekend it shouldn’t be hard to transition from that into build and peak for a 70.3. 

I guess the next thing I need to do is start researching cycling routes in and around New Orleans, since I feel like the bulk of my training will be done there instead of Orlando or Fort Worth.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ZellyB said:


> The medals are awesome. I had to walk away quickly from those Goofy and Dopey medals!
> 
> I love the marathon medal.


I love hearing this.  I have yet to see the medals for myself, but I feel like the Minnie and Goofy medals don't photograph as well as the others.  I'm hoping that they will look as good in person as I hope they do.  And I have liked them all from the beginning.


----------



## garneska

@Sleepless Knight i thought goofy and Minnie looked a lot better in person than the photos.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> @Sleepless Knight i thought goofy and Minnie looked a lot better in person than the photos.



Totally agree. Minnie is too shiny to photograph well. Love Goofy, too.  But man, that Dopey medal is sparking some serious FOMO feels...


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Totally agree. Minnie is too shiny to photograph well. Love Goofy, too.  But man, that Dopey medal is sparking some serious FOMO feels...



For real - I went back and forth for 24 hours but decided that I want to do a 10K booze stop more than I want the Dopey medal. So my current plan is still a go.


----------



## camaker

By the way, I came across this booth at the Chicago Expo today.  Just so @rteetz doesnt feel left out.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> For real - I went back and forth for 24 hours but decided that I want to do a 10K booze stop more than I want the Dopey medal. So my current plan is still a go.


Aw. Come on now.  It’s only another 9.3 spread over two days.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> Aw. Come on now.  It’s only another 9.3 spread over two days.



You register for Goofy and we’ll talk ...


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Can you submit a 10k for proof of time for the marathon?


----------



## CDKG

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Can you submit a 10k for proof of time for the marathon?


No. For the full marathon your PoT must be from a 10 miler, half marathon or full marathon. (A 10k can be submitted as PoT for the half marathon though!)


----------



## BoatDriver

I dislike the Minnie 10K design so much, I signed up for the Half.

Actually, that's only partially true. Someone dropped a monster donation on my St. Jude page with the provision that I do the half, but it also gives me a great excuse to bring something home other than that hot mess of a 10K medal.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Thank goodness for small victories. Just remembered that my 2017 WDW Marathon time still qualifies for POT and that I will be able to avoid my potential no POT fate. It's not going to move me up much, but I really wasn't looking forward to running from the final corral for the 5K, 10K and Half (I was fine with it for the Full). Who knows, maybe I'll still end up there anyway, but at least there is some hope to avoid a little congestion in those first three races.

ETA: Good Luck to everyone running Chicago tomorrow (even though you're all likely fast asleep). I'm sure you will all achieve your goals.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone else dealing with just about non-stop rain? It makes training suuuuuper fun.

Anyway, let's talk snacks. Specifically, what are your favorite Disney World snacks? Do you go with the tried and true like Dole Whips and Mickey bars or try something else? For the meal plan-savvy folks, what are your favorite uses of snack credits? 

We've done the meal plan two out of our last three trips and I think we're getting better about using snack credits (we used credits to get bottled water during our first trip, smh), but I think we can do better during our next trip. I'm looking forward to getting some of our favorites like a citrus swirl or Mickey pretzel, but also some new stuff like BBQ mac and cheese (and hopefully more based off your feedback!).

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Snacks:  Citrus Swirl in MK, Ice Cream Macarons from France, Cheddar Cheese Popcorn from the cart by Imagination in EPCOT


----------



## cavepig

Oh gosh, yes, rain all the time!  Makes for anything outdoors to be a challenge lately.

Snacks - I actually end up not snacking much, I have plans to get things, but then never feel like it once I'm there.  I would like to find more savory (vegetarian) snacks as I feel I want more salty snacks than sweet.   I haven't done the dining plan in a long time either.

Favorites:
Cronut in Epcot
Citrus Swirl
Smoothies at Auntie Gravity's


----------



## Smilelea

Oooh, I love this question. 

We've done the dining plan twice. First time for a week and we were horrible about using snack credits . We hoarded them at first and then were scrambling to use them in the end.  We did it again for one night on our previous quick trip and we still managed to not use one . 

But it does look like we will be doing it again in January after DH has done the math with all of the ADRS we have. I'm going to take notes with everyone's answers on this one. 

Snacks: something from Karamell Kuche, cinnamon roll & LeFou's Brew from Gaston's, and a cookie sundae from Storybook Treats are my favorites. I also loved the strawberry tart from France.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, let's talk snacks. Specifically, what are your favorite Disney World snacks? Do you go with the tried and true like Dole Whips and Mickey bars or try something else? For the meal plan-savvy folks, what are your favorite uses of snack credits?



I’m a traditional kind of person. I very much go doe the Mickey shaped items and dole whip. I’m not a dining plan person though. I will say if you like Starbucks any size Starbucks beverage is a a snack credit so that can be a good deal.


----------



## hotblooded

The mini brownie cupcakes by Erin McKenna found in most hotel food courts are my favorite. Their frosting is the least disgusting I've ever had: great texture, and not too cloyingly sweet. Honorable mentions are pickles and Mickey pretzels.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Admission: I've never had a Mickey bar, Mickey pretzel, popcorn, or any of the other basic, "I can get this anywhere (just maybe not shaped like Mickey)" snacks. IMHO, there is nothing special about them and while I like a good pretzel (and probably even a bad one) I'd much rather get one from the cart in Germany in Epcot. Don't get me started on Mickey Premium Bars. I'll add for a measure of fairness, I'm pretty basic myself and have many times espoused my love for soft serve ice cream in any and all forms, so I get the lure of old favorites; even if I know something isn't exactly special I still like to feel that it's something I can't pick up at the grocery store and have at my home any time I want.

Favorites from around the parks:
MK-Peter Pan Float, Cinnamon Roll from Gaston's
HS-Carrot Cake Cookie (It's a snack when I share it with 3 other people)
AK-I've only been twice for a full day and haven't had a chance to try many things
Epcot-Too many to name; I could probably find a snack that I love at every country. Special mention to the entire case at Les Halles.
Disney Springs-We like picking up a character apple to share in the evening as a group.
Any time, any Park, anywhere-Soft Serve

ETA: Have never done the dining plan. I'm pretty sure that if I did I would drive myself batty trying to beat the system and find the absolute optimal bang for my buck. Pretty sure it would be detrimental to my enjoyment of my vacation.


----------



## JulieODC

The only snack I always get on every trip is a dole whip.....unless you count the grand marnier slush!


----------



## FFigawi

JulieODC said:


> The only snack I always get on every trip is a dole whip.....unless you count the grand marnier slush!



Considering my favorite snack is the grand mariner ice cream martini, I'll allow it


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> ETA: Have never done the dining plan. I'm pretty sure that if I did I would drive myself batty trying to beat the system and find the absolute optimal bang for my buck. Pretty sure it would be detrimental to my enjoyment of my vacation.



I’m actually the opposite. I find that the dining plan works best for our family. I’d love to plan ahead every meal and budget accordingly, but that’s just not something my wife and children can be relied upon to do. So, the dining plan let’s everyone just get what they feel like. Do we get maximum value? Probably not. Do we eat more than we need? Sure. It’s not for everyone, but I’m still a fan. 

Also, has anyone had the pulled pork and cheese fries at Flame Tree? I can’t believe they’re a snack credit and I’m dying to check them out.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> Admission: I've never had a Mickey bar, Mickey pretzel, popcorn, or any of the other basic, "I can get this anywhere (just maybe not shaped like Mickey)" snacks. IMHO, there is nothing special about them and while I like a good pretzel (and probably even a bad one) I'd much rather get one from the cart in Germany in Epcot. Don't get me started on Mickey Premium Bars. I'll add for a measure of fairness, I'm pretty basic myself and have many times espoused my love for soft serve ice cream in any and all forms, so I get the lure of old favorites; even if I know something isn't exactly special I still like to feel that it's something I can't pick up at the grocery store and have at my home any time I want.
> 
> Favorites from around the parks:
> MK-Peter Pan Float, Cinnamon Roll from Gaston's
> HS-Carrot Cake Cookie (It's a snack when I share it with 3 other people)
> AK-I've only been twice for a full day and haven't had a chance to try many things
> Epcot-Too many to name; I could probably find a snack that I love at every country. Special mention to the entire case at Les Halles.
> Disney Springs-We like picking up a character apple to share in the evening as a group.
> Any time, any Park, anywhere-Soft Serve
> 
> ETA: Have never done the dining plan. I'm pretty sure that if I did I would drive myself batty trying to beat the system and find the absolute optimal bang for my buck. Pretty sure it would be detrimental to my enjoyment of my vacation.




I feel the same about the mickey bars and Mickey Pancakes. Also, I never get the ice cream-it is just Eddy's, which I can get anywhere. BUT, I love the ice cream at Ample Hills. I am not a huge fan of the regular Dole whip, but I do like it with the pineapple juice. I am looking forward to trying it with the cake.

Must haves each trip:
1. Anything from the France bakery.
2. Beer from Germany
3. Rice Crispy treat-yes, I can get a rice crispy treat anytime, but for some reason theirs are exceptionally good.
4. One of those ridiculous hockey pucks they call a chocolate chip cookie. Sugar overload, but they are a must have.
5. Kona Cafe. This one is pretty much a must on most trips. As time goes on I am less into the tonga toast, but I think the entire menu is great.
6. For some reason the Biergarten in Epcot is a must for me. It is a love or hate type of place, but I love the atmosphere and I like the food. I have had better German food, but I still love it every time.

I thought about  getting the dining plan, but I would also just spend most of my time trying to make sure that I either broke even or got a good deal. In my daily life, I try not to overeat and this just encourages it-after all, my goal is to be able to change my account name to disneymiddleofthepackrunner.


----------



## mrsg00fy

FFigawi said:


> Considering my favorite snack is the grand mariner ice cream martini, I'll allow it


That sounds really good.  Where. So they serve those?


----------



## pluto377

Turns out I didn’t have to worry about my proof of time. I crashed and burned in my race today and didn’t even come close. Oh well.


----------



## Smilelea

lhermiston said:


> Also, has anyone had the pulled pork and cheese fries at Flame Tree? I can’t believe they’re a snack credit and I’m dying to check them out.



We have! We enjoyed it. It was one of those times where we were both hungry but not starving so we didn't really want two full meals. We settled on a meal to share and this. It was the perfect amount. I'd get it again by itself at a time when I'm not starving.


----------



## FFigawi

mrsg00fy said:


> That sounds really good.  Where. So they serve those?



France


----------



## mrsg00fy

FFigawi said:


> France


Thanks!  I see one of those in my near future.  Like next weekend!!


----------



## KimM530

One of my all time favorite Disney snacks is the jalapeño cheddar pretzel. My husband and I were DEVASTATED when it disappeared from AK a couple years ago and tried to hunt it down in the other parks with no luck. They have it at Typhoon Lagoon but our last two trips we weren't able to make it there due to one short trip and our second trip happening during the annual refurb. We are so excited it is now back at MK at The Lunching Pad. We are going to Disney in 2 weeks and will hopefully be able to enjoy several throughout the week! Fingers crossed it isn't randomly removed from the menu before then...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My last 3 visits to Disney World were during Epcot festivals, so those offerings dominated my snack choices.  

I will offer up some favorites from Disneyland.  The boysenapple freeze from Maurice's Twisted Treats in Fantasy Faire is a favorite of mine.  Difficult to go wrong with a Dole Whip float either.  I rarely get this in Disney World because I like to go for snacks that Disneyland does not offer.


----------



## mrsg00fy

pluto377 said:


> Turns out I didn’t have to worry about my proof of time. I crashed and burned in my race today and didn’t even come close. Oh well.


Don't be too hard on yourself.  Most if not all of us have been there. Pick yourself up and keep moving forward.  Today may not have been your day.  But there is always tomorrow.


----------



## cavepig

pluto377 said:


> Turns out I didn’t have to worry about my proof of time. I crashed and burned in my race today and didn’t even come close. Oh well.


Sorry, it didn't go well  but you'll still be running the same magical miles regardless of POT.


----------



## pluto377

mrsg00fy said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself.  Most if not all of us have been there. Pick yourself up and keep moving forward.  Today may not have been your day.  But there is always tomorrow.





cavepig said:


> Sorry, it didn't go well  but you'll still be running the same magical miles regardless of POT.



Thanks! I was on pace to make it through mile 6, but the wheels came off after that.  Despite walking miles 11 and 12, I picked it up and ran mile 13 two minutes faster than the previous mile.  So kind of an up and down day. 

Now for something fun, favorite snacks!  My fave is the Mickey Premium bar.  Just something about the chocolate on there is so good.  We usually pack snacks so I haven't sampled too many.  I'm putting some of these on my list to try in January!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Caramel Corn from Germany!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Ran half-marathon today and took 16 minutes off my time from last year for a 1:49:02 finish. Ready to rock Disney Marathon this year as long as I don't have the same stomach issues as this year's marathon.

Favorite snack: Dole whip without question.


----------



## JulieODC

Has anyone been able to book Artist Point over marathon weekend? 

Was debating swapping BOG dinner for the new Artist point character meal, but not seeing availability....is it truly no availability or have reservations not been released for January yet?


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> Has anyone been able to book Artist Point over marathon weekend?
> 
> Was debating swapping BOG dinner for the new Artist point character meal, but not seeing availability....is it truly no availability or have reservations not been released for January yet?


I booked for Jan. 15th. I’m sure availability is limited now for marathon weekend.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> I booked for Jan. 15th. I’m sure availability is limited now for marathon weekend.



I had a feeling that would be the answer! Guess I’ll keep checking!


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: Caramel Corn from Germany!



I was coming to say the same thing! Every. Single. Trip.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Add me to the adherents of the Werther’s caramel corn in Germany. I’d also like to add the chocolate mousse from France and the plain Rice Krispie treats from MK.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: Not technically a snack, but the Grey Stuff cupcake at BOG. I love it.

Otherwise, anything Mickey-shaped. Ice cream sandwiches, ice cream bar, pretzel, whatever.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JulieODC said:


> Has anyone been able to book Artist Point over marathon weekend?
> 
> Was debating swapping BOG dinner for the new Artist point character meal, but not seeing availability....is it truly no availability or have reservations not been released for January yet?


I booked mine for 8:30pm the night after the marathon.

Did you try booking different party sizes?  That has worked for me in getting reservations in the past.


----------



## cavepig

Don't forget to enter or update your _*PROOF OF TIME - Due by Oct. 9  *_

You have to go under Manage Account (hidden under Help & Support) -  top right corner on website or in drop down on mobile.  (I've seen a lot of people elsewhere having a hard time finding it on the new site)

Then under Your Registrations you can Edit Proof of Time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone else dealing with just about non-stop rain? It makes training suuuuuper fun.


Training is tough, but the weather has really sucked for harvest too. Bleh. 



lhermiston said:


> Anyway, let's talk snacks. Specifically, what are your favorite Disney World snacks? Do you go with the tried and true like Dole Whips and Mickey bars or try something else? For the meal plan-savvy folks, what are your favorite uses of snack credits?


This is hard! I love them all (except school bread... yuck.). I love the butterfinger cupcake at DHS, magical-Starbucks always hits the spot, and can't go wrong with a corndog (at DLR...cheating a bit). My alltime favorite though is probably a mickey apple with all of the toppings!


----------



## PrincessV

Snacks: I'm not much of a WDW snacker - I bring Clif and granola bars with me in case I need something between meals. If dessert counts as a snack, every so often I'll indulge in a waffle with strawberries and whipped cream from Sleepy Hollow.

PoT: no PoT for me again. Planning to be in the GIANT corral once more, lol!

ETA: an "s". Because dessert and desert are entirely different things...


----------



## Bree

I don’t really snack at WDW. If I do it’s usually popcorn, ice cream or Mickey pretzels w/ that fake cheese.


----------



## bevcgg

Has anyone found a way to print a copy or screenshot of the reg? 
It seems I can only get a screenshot of a very small window in the edit field.
I want one of my POT and the pre- purchased items.


----------



## PrincessV

bevcgg said:


> Has anyone found a way to print a copy or screenshot of the reg?
> It seems I can only get a screenshot of a very small window in the edit field.
> I want one of my POT and the pre- purchased items.


Sadly, I have not. I just took a bunch of screen shots to capture all the info and saved them in a file.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD: Monday morning edition.  I generally end up there during F&W or F&G, and my snacking is largely the seasonal items.  I wanted to bring the piggy wings home in a kidcot plastic bag, but thought TSA might not approve.  
I would take a mickey bar if it were hot and I was in MK, but I see no upside to this over a dove bar I can get at home.  Same for the Mickey pretzel and the popcorn.  For a cold treat I would go with Grand Marnier slushie,  Dole Whip (add rum?  Yes.  Add cupcake? No thank you) or Kakigori over in the Japan Pavillion  Gaston's cinnamon roll is a go.  Also a hard yes to anything at Les Halles, if I can handle the line. 
As for savory snacks, I am less in love with anything.  While I was skeptical of the cheeseburger spring roll, I liked it and would do it again- but did not like the cheeseburger pods in Pandora. Corn dogs are meh and I feel the same about the fries- we have plenty of Poutine at home.


----------



## lhermiston

TheHamm said:


> we have plenty of Poutine at home



There is a serious lack of poutine in my area. Any good places to get poutine at WDW? I’m mildly aware of a cart or something down at Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> There is a serious lack of poutine in my area. Any good places to get poutine at WDW? I’m mildly aware of a cart or something down at Disney Springs.


Le Cellier at Epcot or the Daily Poutine at Disney Springs


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> There is a serious lack of poutine in my area. Any good places to get poutine at WDW? I’m mildly aware of a cart or something down at Disney Springs.



While with friends I tried the ones from refreshment port and at Tiffins (maybe Nomad lounge?) and they were fine, just not significantly better than what I can get at home.  A more thorough list can be found on DisneyFoodBlog


----------



## Keels

Is frosé a snack because I pick that!

In other news, looks like I get to finally start training in earnest this weekend ... I’m 98-percent excited and 2-percent scared. Or maybe it’s more 98-percent scared and 2-percent excited. Or 50-percent scared, 48-percent excited, 2-percent looking for Wheelie Sneaks on Amazon.


----------



## cavepig

bevcgg said:


> Has anyone found a way to print a copy or screenshot of the reg?
> It seems I can only get a screenshot of a very small window in the edit field.
> I want one of my POT and the pre- purchased items.


Nothing for it all at once. I just did a handful of print screens and printed to show the POT parts. I tried to just copy and past but it was putting a blank box for URL link with out the text in it.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> Is frosé a snack because I pick that!
> 
> In other news, looks like I get to finally start training in earnest this weekend ... I’m 98-percent excited and 2-percent scared. Or maybe it’s more 98-percent scared and 2-percent excited. Or 50-percent scared, 48-percent excited, 2-percent looking for Wheelie Sneaks on Amazon.



Just buy the $250 orange shoes everyone was wearing at Chicago instead of wheelie shoes.


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> Just buy the $250 orange shoes everyone was wearing at Chicago instead of wheelie shoes.



Might want to buy a few of them. I hear they’re only good for a hundred miles or so.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Just buy the $250 orange shoes everyone was wearing at Chicago instead of wheelie shoes.



Seems reasonable.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> There is a serious lack of poutine in my area. Any good places to get poutine at WDW? I’m mildly aware of a cart or something down at Disney Springs.



There appear to be approximately 7,468 places to get poutine or cheese fries at WDW right now (I know they aren’t the same thing, but stuff on fries is stuff on fries). Personally, I am a fan of the Daily Poutine in Disney Springs because I like the thicker cut fries they use.


----------



## Barca33Runner

croach said:


> Just buy the $250 orange shoes everyone was wearing at Chicago instead of wheelie shoes.



I’ve tried a similar tact before. Seems Eliud Kipchoge and Mo Farah have a lot more to do with it than the shoes.


----------



## BoatDriver

Barca33Runner said:


> There appear to be approximately 7,468 places to get poutine or cheese fries at WDW right now (I know they aren’t the same thing, but stuff on fries is stuff on fries).



Stuff on fries is stuff on fries?!?! Those are fighting words! You take that back this very instant!


----------



## croach

Barca33Runner said:


> There appear to be approximately 7,468 places to get poutine or cheese fries at WDW right now (I know they aren’t the same thing, but stuff on fries is stuff on fries). Personally, I am a fan of the Daily Poutine in Disney Springs because I like the thicker cut fries they use.



I don’t understand why people ruin perfectly good fries by slopping gravy and what not all over them.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> I don’t understand why people ruin perfectly good fries by slopping gravy and what not all over them.


I’m sorry, we can’t be friends anymore.


----------



## Barca33Runner

BoatDriver said:


> Stuff on fries is stuff on fries?!?! Those are fighting words! You take that back this very instant!



I was taking a slightly too Disney attitude there. Disney and some of the Disney Springs restaurants group a lot of things under the umbrella of the poutine name that I wouldn’t necessarily say fit the description. So there is a lot of poutine in the area and some of it may more aptly deserve a “stuff on fries” moniker.


----------



## Princess KP

Barca33Runner said:


> I was taking a slightly too Disney attitude there. Disney and some of the Disney Springs restaurants group a lot of things under the umbrella of the poutine name that I wouldn’t necessarily say fit the description. So there is a lot of poutine in the area and some of it may more aptly deserve a “stuff on fries” moniker.


I agree. I am very picky with my poutine, fries have to be thick, gravy has to be hot enough to melt the cheese but the most important part is the squeak test of the cheese curds. The squeakier the better!


----------



## cavepig

Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve tried a similar tact before. Seems Eliud Kipchoge and Mo Farah have a lot more to do with it than the shoes.


  Very true statement, but you know they sold a ton because people think it will automatically make them faster if they wear the magic shoe.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I’m sorry, we can’t be friends anymore.



Burn.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> Very true statement, but you know they sold a ton because people think it will automatically make them faster if they wear the magic shoe.



I never had any delusions that the shoes would make me faster, but I do fall into the “those look cool, I want to run in what the pros wear” trap.


----------



## BoatDriver

Princess KP said:


> I agree. I am very picky with my poutine, fries have to be thick, gravy has to be hot enough to melt the cheese but the most important part is the squeak test of the cheese curds. The squeakier the better!



This! I've found my new Bestie.



croach said:


> I don’t understand why people ruin perfectly good fries by slopping gravy and what not all over them.



Shame! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!



Barca33Runner said:


> I was taking a slightly too Disney attitude there. Disney and some of the Disney Springs restaurants group a lot of things under the umbrella of the poutine name that I wouldn’t necessarily say fit the description. So there is a lot of poutine in the area and some of it may more aptly deserve a “stuff on fries” moniker.



Okay, you're off double super secret probation, but I won't forget this easily.


----------



## Bree

Princess KP said:


> I agree. I am very picky with my poutine, fries have to be thick, gravy has to be hot enough to melt the cheese but the most important part is the squeak test of the cheese curds. The squeakier the better!



Yes! It has to be curds not melted shredded cheese.


----------



## croach

BoatDriver said:


> This! I've found my new Bestie.



She needs a friend now that I’m out.


----------



## a-mad

*SAFD:*

I haven't been available to answer the last couple of weeks (or stay caught up on the board for that matter....)  Great to be back!

Snacks - again, I'll divide this up between WDW and DLR:

*WDW:*

Cinnamon Roll at Gaston's - the warmer and gooier, the better
The fixin's bar at Pecos Bills - I know this doesn't necessarily qualify as a "snack", but I discovered this gem on my last trip, and loved it
The cupcakes at DHS - I had some type of carrot cake cupcake at Starring Rolls (R.I.P) and it was legit.  Same for the red velvet one we got somewhere at DHS off the Dining Plan...
The bakery in France - I can't remember what we got... but it was fantastic (I think it may have been a ham and cheese croissant...)
The "cookie sandwich" at Earl of Sandwich.  Basically a massive round, soft brownie split in two with some type of filling inside.  I like the vanilla (it turns into a giant soft Oreo cookie).  My wife loves the peanut butter (which I think they've discontinued)
*DLR:*

Cheddar Garlic Bagel Twist at Maurice's Treats (Fantasyland)
Either the Matterhorn Macaroon or Raspberry Mickey Macaroon at Jolly Holiday Bakery
Dill Pickle Popcorn at Cozy Cone Motel (Cars Land)

Looking forward to trying all the great treat suggestions ya'll have been making...


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> She needs a friend now that I’m out.


Don’t be jealous.


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> Don’t be jealous.



Can’t be jealous of people eating soggy fries.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Can’t be jealous of people eating soggy fries.


That’s actually pretty funny but we still can’t be friends.


----------



## Keels

Cheese and bacon are the only things that belong on fries #TheEnd


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> That’s actually pretty funny but we still can’t be friends.


----------



## rteetz

I don’t know why Canadians think cheese curds should go on top of fries. They are best deep fried and on their own.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> She needs a friend now that I’m out.



Uh, I’m still here ... #TeamKP


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve tried a similar tact before. Seems Eliud Kipchoge and Mo Farah have a lot more to do with it than the shoes.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> View attachment 356880


No sucky babies allowed.



rteetz said:


> I don’t know why Canadians think cheese curds should go on top of fries. They are best deep fried and on their own.


Are you challenging a whole country Teetz?



Keels said:


> Uh, I’m still here ... #TeamKP


I know who my real friends are.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Cheese and bacon are the only things that belong on fries #TheEnd


I think we have a winner.  Fries should be served with salt only or with cheese and bacon.  Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Are you challenging a whole country Teetz?


Another @Keels...

And yes I am because I’m from Wisconsin where cheese curds are part of our daily foods.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Another @Keels...
> 
> And yes I am because I’m from Wisconsin where cheese curds are part of our daily foods.



Listen Teetz ...


----------



## roxymama

I'll take whatever curds y'all are offering.  Fried.  On fries.  I'll also take just fries.   

Guys I'm really hungry.  

But I can't get up without my legs screaming at me.

Send food...


----------



## BoatDriver

I’m following this thread from the gym and it’s making me hungry. I stand by my position on poutine, but I’ll concede that bacon makes everything better if we can stop talking about scrumptious french fries until I’m off the stair machine.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Another @Keels...


I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I will take that as a compliment.


I will say though that most people in real life call me Teetz so it’s not a Keels thing.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I will say though that most people in real life call me Teetz so it’s not a Keels thing.



I think it’s a sports thing.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I think it’s a sports thing.



When can we make it a Panda thing?


----------



## BoatDriver

FFigawi said:


> When can we make it a Panda thing?



92 days, 6 hours, and 42 minutes according to the RunDisney countdown clock.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> When can we make it a Panda thing?


No


----------



## LSUfan4444

Speaking of food...I finally locked down a post marathon ADR at Ohana on Sunday.


----------



## LSUfan4444

We really only do one meal a day because we snack/graze the rest of the time so I'll keep my list to my favorite in each park. Alot of the time we will split a counter service by two or three of us as a "snack"

Magic Kingdom:
Drink - Iced coffee from Starbucks
Salty / Savory - Chicken waffle sandwich from Sleepy Hollow
Sweet - Fruit Mutella waffle from Sleepy Hollow

Epcot: - not including any festival booths
Drink - Tipsy Ducks in Love from the tea cart in Chine
Salty / Savory - tie...Fish & Chips from Yorkshire or Chips and Guac from Mexico
Sweet - Cronit

Animal Kingdom:
Drink - Lost on Safari from Dawa Bar (this has lost alot of steam for us since Nomad Lounge opened though)
Salty / Savory - Teriyaki Beef Slider from Caravan Road
Sweet - Pongo Lumpioa from Sa'Tuli Canteen

Hollywood Studios:
Drink: Coffee with some booze in it from Joffrey's near Tower of Terror OR anything on draught from Baseline Taphouse
Salty / Savory: Cobb salad from the Brown Derby Lounge
Sweet: Peanut Butter & Jelly Milkshake from Tune in Lounge


----------



## BigEeyore

Help please! Trying to decide whether to sign up for Goofy - need to decide today as it is the deadline to submit PoT.  I am currently training for W&D - this past weekend I did 5.5/12 miles back to back. Would it be "cramming" to try for Goofy?  FWIW - I have done Dopey twice so I know what I'd be getting myself into.  But for both Dopey's I followed a training plan and I know I was going much further than 12 miles 3 months out.  My goals would be to enjoy the weekend, not get injured, and collect the bling.  Would it be stupid to sign up at this point? 
The reason I hadn't signed up already is that I was hoping to get into the London marathon but I got the reject notice yesterday.   So now I need something to train for! TIA!


----------



## croach

BigEeyore said:


> Help please! Trying to decide whether to sign up for Goofy - need to decide today as it is the deadline to submit PoT.  I am currently training for W&D - this past weekend I did 5.5/12 miles back to back. Would it be "cramming" to try for Goofy?  FWIW - I have done Dopey twice so I know what I'd be getting myself into.  But for both Dopey's I followed a training plan and I know I was going much further than 12 miles 3 months out.  My goals would be to enjoy the weekend, not get injured, and collect the bling.  Would it be stupid to sign up at this point?
> The reason I hadn't signed up already is that I was hoping to get into the London marathon but I got the reject notice yesterday.   So now I need something to train for! TIA!



If you sign up after today, you can still submit a proof of time. You just can’t change it anymore.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUfan4444 said:


> Speaking of food...I finally locked down a post marathon ADR at Ohana on Sunday.



See you there!


----------



## BigEeyore

croach said:


> If you sign up after today, you can still submit a proof of time. You just can’t change it anymore.



The rD website says "If proof of time is not provided by October 9, 2018, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral"


----------



## run.minnie.miles

BigEeyore said:


> Help please! Trying to decide whether to sign up for Goofy - need to decide today as it is the deadline to submit PoT.  I am currently training for W&D - this past weekend I did 5.5/12 miles back to back. Would it be "cramming" to try for Goofy?  FWIW - I have done Dopey twice so I know what I'd be getting myself into.  But for both Dopey's I followed a training plan and I know I was going much further than 12 miles 3 months out.  My goals would be to enjoy the weekend, not get injured, and collect the bling.  Would it be stupid to sign up at this point?
> The reason I hadn't signed up already is that I was hoping to get into the London marathon but I got the reject notice yesterday.   So now I need something to train for! TIA!



I need to preface this by saying I am just training for my first marathon... so take this for what it's worth. I am doing the Hal Higdon Novice 1 plan and my long run last weekend was 9 miles (this weekend is 10), so I think depending on what plan you use, you'd be ok!


----------



## croach

BigEeyore said:


> The rD website says "If proof of time is not provided by October 9, 2018, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral"



Yes but that’s if you register before that date. You are still allowed to submit a PoT if you register after it.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Yes but that’s if you register before that date. You are still allowed to submit a PoT if you register after it.


Yep only downside is you can’t change that proof of time after you register after the deadline. You have to enter it when you register and that’s it.


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> Yes but that’s if you register before that date. You are still allowed to submit a PoT if you register after it.





rteetz said:


> Yep only downside is you can’t change that proof of time after you register after the deadline. You have to enter it when you register and that’s it.



@croach and @rteetz are correct, if you sign up after today you still get one chance to submit PoT at the time of registration.  Multiple people have done this and reported back on being able to submit.  The only caution/caveat I'll add is that the race you submit for PoT has to have been run before the cutoff time (today).


----------



## BigEeyore

Thanks everyone! I really don't want to end up in the last corral, even with the mini-waves the course just gets more crowded and the character lines longer the further back you start, so definitely want to avoid that if possible!


----------



## FFigawi

BigEeyore said:


> Thanks everyone! I really don't want to end up in the last corral, even with the mini-waves the course just gets more crowded and the character lines longer the further back you start, so definitely want to avoid that if possible!



@camaker made the most important point to remember for people registering between now and race day: your PoT race must be from before the cut-off date. If it's not, you'll likely be in one of the very last corrals.


----------



## jmasgat

So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.

Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me. 

TIA.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me.
> 
> TIA.



I know Acclaim seems to be popular, but I'm sure @Keels can provide more suggestions


----------



## croach

jmasgat said:


> So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me.
> 
> TIA.



The TA I have always used has group rates that are typically better than Disney rates. No bib purchase required. I don’t how that compares to the offer you mentioned though. Most TA’s will usually monitor prices though and rebook if there is  a cheaper price. TAs will also book ADRs and other things if you don’t want to do it yourself.


----------



## TheHamm

jmasgat said:


> So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me.
> 
> TIA.


I think it is worth asking for quotes.  We (Full disclosure, we in the royal sense, I did nothing but approve ) contacted several agencies, not stand alone people, for Christmas due to insufficient point balance.  Some agencies were not significantly better than rack, and some agencies wanted all sorts of info up front to give a quote.  Not all agencies were equal, having different availability and a range of room-only discounts.  We were able to find availability that was not there direct, and prices that were 30% off rack.  I cannot release control of planning, so we will still do that ourselves, we just wanted the room and price.  There was also no fee for cancelling a month out, so for our second round of booking where availability was a concern, not points, I was comfortable booking the cash room and waitlisting DVC.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I had told my parents that I was running in January at WDW but hadn't told them how far (nor did my mom ask, she's really supportive but doesn't always "get" it when it comes to running).

My dad asked today and when I told him, he freaked out. He is SO excited! Said it's something he always wanted to do, but never did. My parents never disappoint, his excitement made me even more excited!


----------



## hotblooded

jmasgat said:


> So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me.
> 
> TIA.


I booked room-only through a TA and handled the rest myself. Their group rates are cheaper than general public room-only discounts.  Not sure if I’m allowed to name it directly, so PM me if interested.


----------



## roxymama

Sort of on topic with POT.   One decision that makes me want to wait to do Goofy or Dopey a future year and stick with HM only is that right now I have a really good (for me) POT for the half based on a fast 15k.  It nets out to a better HM pace than my current 13.1 best time would.  To change to Goofy now, I can't use the 15k, I'd have to use my spring HM time and that will push me back some in the corrals.  I think at least one or two.  I have every confidence based on my run this weekend that I've got a significant HM PR just waiting to happen next year.  
That may seem silly in the grand scheme of things, but it's part of my thought process.  

Also that part about not sure I want to train for a marathon again so soon.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Also that part about not sure I want to train for a marathon again so soon.



Yeah, but at this point it really wouldn't be training FOR a marathon again so much as maintaining your current fitness for a couple of extra months.  Now if you do it at a later date, then it becomes training for a marathon from the start again.  So it would kinda be easier to do now...


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Yeah, but at this point it really wouldn't be training FOR a marathon again so much as maintaining your current fitness for a couple of extra months.  Now if you do it at a later date, then it becomes training for a marathon from the start again.  So it would kinda be easier to do now...



Shhhhh....stop being logical!  I don't need that kind of positive outlook in my life right now.
(I kid, I kid!)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jmasgat said:


> So when my DVC points fell through, I wrote off marathon weekend, but now am thinking maybe yes.  Unlike last year, lots of rooms are available for the Gift of Magic offer and half bibs are still available.  That said, is there ANY reason to go through a TA?  I never have, and it seems like there isn't really a big upside, e.g. savings on rooms or tickets.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a good TA?  If so, would you please PM me.
> 
> TIA.


Everybody was really excited about those great Disney rates a couple of weeks back.  Those rates were still higher than the rates that my agent booked for me back in May.  As others have said, it's a good idea to look. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> I had told my parents that I was running in January at WDW but hadn't told them how far (nor did my mom ask, she's really supportive but doesn't always "get" it when it comes to running).
> 
> My dad asked today and when I told him, he freaked out. He is SO excited! Said it's something he always wanted to do, but never did. My parents never disappoint, his excitement made me even more excited!


I'm glad your family is supportive.  That's great.  



roxymama said:


> Also that part about not sure I want to train for a marathon again so soon.


That's a major reason why I decided to do Dopey as part of my first marathon.  Yes, it's a crazy first marathon experience, but I also figure that the three races leading up to the marathon will not determine whether or not I like the marathon.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Anyone here use one of the watchsliders for the new magicband pucks?

I can't stand using a magic band and usually just carry my KTTW card but I would consider this since I normally wear a watch anyway....anyone have a specific one they can recommend?

https://mb2watchslider.com/


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone here use one of the watchsliders for the new magicband pucks?
> 
> I can't stand using a magic band and usually just carry my KTTW card but I would consider this since I normally wear a watch anyway....anyone have a specific one they can recommend?
> 
> https://mb2watchslider.com/


I know many people do but I am not one. I’m a bit of a magicband hoarder. I buy all the collectible ones and such.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone here use one of the watchsliders for the new magicband pucks?
> 
> I can't stand using a magic band and usually just carry my KTTW card but I would consider this since I normally wear a watch anyway....anyone have a specific one they can recommend?
> 
> https://mb2watchslider.com/



I hadn’t seen that before. It’s a neat idea!  Another thing you might look at is the Mickey head puck holder. I put it on a retractable badge holder and clip it onto a belt loop. That makes it just like the ID badge I have to wear at work and it’s very natural to use it for purchases, park entry, rooms, etc...


----------



## flav

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone here use one of the watchsliders for the new magicband pucks?
> 
> I can't stand using a magic band and usually just carry my KTTW card but I would consider this since I normally wear a watch anyway....anyone have a specific one they can recommend?
> 
> https://mb2watchslider.com/


I just put the puck in my running pants zipped pocket for a run


----------



## CDKG

run.minnie.miles said:


> I had told my parents that I was running in January at WDW but hadn't told them how far (nor did my mom ask, she's really supportive but doesn't always "get" it when it comes to running).
> 
> My dad asked today and when I told him, he freaked out. He is SO excited! Said it's something he always wanted to do, but never did. My parents never disappoint, his excitement made me even more excited!


When I first told my mother I was signing up for the marathon, she had no reaction. I kept wondering if she really heard what I said and did she realize a marathon is 26.2 miles? It turns out...she heard me the first time and realized just how far a marathon is. She just was confident enough in me to not think it was that big of a deal!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I know Acclaim seems to be popular, but I'm sure @Keels can provide more suggestions



If you’re not looking for a specific resort, TAs will likely have better group rates (I am sold out at BCV and Poly, but have CB, CS and am working to see if they can give me a new small block at AKL), otherwise you’re better off booking yourself and watching for offers. There are going to be plenty of offers upcoming for January, based on current availability.


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> If you’re not looking for a specific resort, TAs will likely have better group rates (I am sold out at BCV and Poly, but have CB, CS and am working to see if they can give me a new small block at AKL), otherwise you’re better off booking yourself and watching for offers. There are going to be plenty of offers upcoming for January, based on current availability.


Is this availability a new trend? I also cannot believe how easily I could register for Dopey and get a deal on room and tickets. Is it because it is not an anniversary year? Because runDisney registration was delayed? Because it was too cold last year?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

flav said:


> Is this availability a new trend? I also cannot believe how easily I could register for Dopey and get a deal on room and tickets. Is it because it is not an anniversary year? Because runDisney registration was delayed? Because it was too cold last year?



Probably because it isn't an anniversary year.  I remember Year 4 Dopey had registrations available for a while as well.  Goofy hasn't sold out the last few years either.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis_Yoda said:


> Probably because it isn't an anniversary year.  I remember Year 4 Dopey had registrations available for a while as well.  Goofy hasn't sold out the last few years either.



I would not underestimate the amount of people waiting for Galaxy's Edge to open. Most heard "coming in 2019", some correctly heard "late fall of 2019" and few know "late fall" really means winter since fall technically doesnt end until December 21. I think there will be alot of promotions thrown out to try to get people there before the opening.

Once GE opens the entire pricing structure at resorts and with tickets will be the likes of something we have never seen before so I am going to take full advantage and plan three trips this year BEFORE it opens and then have APs (starting with marathon weekend in 2019) so that we may consider a drive up to see it in all it's glory once it finally does open.


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> I would not underestimate the amount of people waiting for Galaxy's Edge to open. Most heard "coming in 2019", some correctly heard "late fall of 2019" and few know "late fall" really means winter since fall technically doesnt end until December 21. I think there will be alot of promotions thrown out to try to get people there before the opening.
> 
> Once GE opens the entire pricing structure at resorts and with tickets will be the likes of something we have never seen before so I am going to take full advantage and plan three trips this year BEFORE it opens and then have APs (starting with marathon weekend in 2019) so that we may consider a drive up to see it in all it's glory once it finally does open.


Yep which is another reason for the cuts being made in the parks. Outside of runDisney attendance and bookings has been rather soft. People are waiting for SWGE and things beyond that.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUfan4444 said:


> I would not underestimate the amount of people waiting for Galaxy's Edge to open. Most heard "coming in 2019", some correctly heard "late fall of 2019" and few know "late fall" really means winter since fall technically doesnt end until December 21. I think there will be alot of promotions thrown out to try to get people there before the opening.
> 
> Once GE opens the entire pricing structure at resorts and with tickets will be the likes of something we have never seen before so I am going to take full advantage and plan three trips this year BEFORE it opens and then have APs (starting with marathon weekend in 2019) so that we may consider a drive up to see it in all it's glory once it finally does open.



Yup...glad I got APs this year...


----------



## Simba's Girl

Your weekly reminder to keep checking your SWA flights for fare reductions. I just saved $33 because my girls and I's returning flights were $11 cheaper than when I booked.


----------



## BigEeyore

Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)


If it’s in your budget - keep your hotel for Sunday Night even if you end up leaving that evening.  It was so worth not stressing out over.


----------



## cavepig

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)


You may or may not get it. My brother's family got it once with Wine & Dine weekend, but I've heard others being told they can't.  Probably depends on how many people are checking in, how many others requested it, and if they need your room or not.


----------



## Bree

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)



They are very stingy with late checkout. I’d just pay the price for an additional night.


----------



## jeremy1002

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)


In my experience, 
Noon: easy
1PM: better than 50/50
...and don’t ask ahead of time.


----------



## jmasgat

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to get a late check out for WDW resorts? I am thinking that the 11 am check out will be tight after the marathon (not showering is NOT an option!)



Depending on where you're staying, you could also use the shower facilities at the pool or health club.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

jeremy1002 said:


> In my experience,
> Noon: easy
> 1PM: better than 50/50
> ...and don’t ask ahead of time.



Never been successful at getting one.  Usually get back to room 10ish and it is well past 11 before we head out.  Just tell housekeeping we are almost done if they knock, been as late as 12 a couple times before we left.


----------



## pluto377

Yay, just snagged an Artist point dinner on marathon night!


----------



## AFwifelife

pluto377 said:


> Yay, just snagged an Artist point dinner on marathon night!



Did you grab the 6:35 one? lol My phone froze so I restarted the finder and got a 7:10 one.


----------



## croach

AFwifelife said:


> Did you grab the 6:35 one? lol My phone froze so I restarted the finder and got a 7:10 one.



Still showing a 6:05 and a 7:10 available


----------



## pluto377

AFwifelife said:


> Did you grab the 6:35 one? lol My phone froze so I restarted the finder and got a 7:10 one.



I got a 6:45. I’m glad there will be lots of runners there. Maybe I won’t feel so lonely since I’m solo.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## camaker

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



I love the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Aftershokz Trekz Air headphones.  They are very comfortable, don't block your ears so you can hear your surroundings for safety and have a battery life in the 7-8+ hour range.


----------



## Princess KP

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


I love my AirPods. Case is a charger as well so I was able to charge them while I rode EE during the marathon. I believe the battery life is 5 hours on a single charge. Super comfortable and sound quality is excellent.


----------



## rteetz

I use PowerBeats which have never been an issue for me. I have the 2nd generation so lower batter life but the 3rd generation I think has 10 hour battery life.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Princess KP said:


> I love my AirPods. Case is a charger as well so I was able to charge them while I rode EE during the marathon. I believe the battery life is 5 hours on a single charge. Super comfortable and sound quality is excellent.



I second the AirPods if you have an iPhone or Apple Watch. The case is small and light enough that I carry it, but I have gotten over 5 hours on a single charge. When you do need to charge, you'll get to 50% or better charge in just a couple of minutes. Like any headphones size will matter. If you are ok with Apples wired buds these will be better. I always had an issue of accidentally catching the cord while running, not with the AirPods.

I used to have JawBone's in-ear head phones and they were fine. Two things I didn't like is my ears would get tired or hurt after an hour and they blocked too much ambient sound.


----------



## Princess KP

Jason Bryer said:


> Two things I didn't like is my ears would get tired or hurt after an hour and they blocked too much ambient sound.


Same for me! I also have the BeatsX which at first kept falling out but then I realized I didn't have them in properly. After I figured it out, they still weren't as comfortable as the AirPods.


----------



## SarahDisney

Related question: does anyone anyone have wired earbuds that they recommend? Preferably ones that have song/volume controls that will work with an android phone. I have an old-school ipod that doesnt have bluetooth and I would really like to be able to use the same earbuds for both that and my phone (my samsung earbuds were great, but I think too much water dumped on my head during races killed them)


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> Related question: does anyone anyone have wired earbuds that they recommend? Preferably ones that have song/volume controls that will work with an android phone. I have an old-school ipod that doesnt have bluetooth and I would really like to be able to use the same earbuds for both that and my phone (my samsung earbuds were great, but I think too much water dumped on my head during races killed them)


Bose SoundSport.


----------



## Kerry1957

camaker said:


> I love the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Aftershokz Trekz Air headphones.  They are very comfortable, don't block your ears so you can hear your surroundings for safety and have a battery life in the 7-8+ hour range.



I recently bought the Trekz Air and, although pricey, really like them. Please be aware that these are "bone-conduction" headphones that do not play audible music directly into your ear. It's sorta weird at first...if you plug your ears with your fingers they sound louder. 

They pair very easily with my Garmin watch and will outlive the Garmin battery on a long run if you are also using GPS.


----------



## KSellers88

camaker said:


> I love the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Aftershokz Trekz Air headphones.  They are very comfortable, don't block your ears so you can hear your surroundings for safety and have a battery life in the 7-8+ hour range.



Do you prefer the Titanium or Air? Trying to determine which to get...


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> Bose SoundSport.



X 1000. They are the most comfortable headphones. They are make a wireless version but they aren’t the same.


----------



## camaker

KSellers88 said:


> Do you prefer the Titanium or Air? Trying to determine which to get...



The Air are a very significant improvement over the Titanium in both comfort and sound quality.  I've had two pairs of the Titanium and loved them, but wouldn't go back now that I have the Air.  It's more a matter of whether you're willing to fork over the extra $$$ for the Air.


----------



## KSellers88

camaker said:


> The Air are a very significant improvement over the Titanium in both comfort and sound quality.  I've had two pairs of the Titanium and loved them, but wouldn't go back now that I have the Air.  It's more a matter of whether you're willing to fork over the extra $$$ for the Air.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Related question: does anyone anyone have wired earbuds that they recommend? Preferably ones that have song/volume controls that will work with an android phone. I have an old-school ipod that doesnt have bluetooth and I would really like to be able to use the same earbuds for both that and my phone (my samsung earbuds were great, but I think too much water dumped on my head during races killed them)


I love my YurBuds. 1. They're cheap - I try to buy when Target puts them on sale. 2. They're mostly indestructible - I run in them all summer, when it's either pouring rain or me pouring water over my head - and no loss of good sound. 3. Excellent sound quality, with plenty of bass: a MUST for me. 4. They fit securely and comfortably in my tiny ears.


----------



## huskies90

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


I will go on record not loving the Aftershokz. I don’t dislike them. Just not loving them. I bought them for my wife. She got the Air. When trying them out in the store, I thought the Air was much better than the Titanium in quality and weight. I have taken her Air’s out on several runs and a few things bothered me. I do love the idea of not having anything in my ears but for me it was weird. Some things I can hear really well like someone closing a car door - which sorta startled me and other things like people’s conversations I could not hear. That might be something you just need to get used to. Also, they were not all that comfortable for me as I have run with earbuds forever and I am used to earbuds. Again, maybe over time I would be ok with them. And finally, while the sound quality was amazing considering they don’t go in your ears, they still do not sound as good as my Jaybird X3’s. The X3’s are advertised as being sweatproof and 8 hours of battery life.


----------



## mrsg00fy

PrincessV said:


> I love my YurBuds. 1. They're cheap - I try to buy when Target puts them on sale. 2. They're mostly indestructible - I run in them all summer, when it's either pouring rain or me pouring water over my head - and no loss of good sound. 3. Excellent sound quality, with plenty of bass: a MUST for me. 4. They fit securely and comfortably in my tiny ears.


I can second this.  I wear the women’s version (small ears here too) and they have never fallen out.


----------



## Bree

I have PowerBeats 3 and Bose SoundSport Wireless. Both hold a charge for a really long time. The sound with the Bose is better than the Beats and that’s about all I give them credit for. I am a very sweaty runner so the Bose tend to slip around in the ear and fall out on long runs. The Beats wrap around your ear and stay put. I wear sunglasses and a hat/visor with no issues. I can’t wear my Bose with cold weather gear like hats and headbands that cover the ear because they stick out too much. My Beats have literally been dropped, stepped on and glued back together and are still going strong.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> I love my YurBuds. 1. They're cheap - I try to buy when Target puts them on sale. 2. They're mostly indestructible - I run in them all summer, when it's either pouring rain or me pouring water over my head - and no loss of good sound. 3. Excellent sound quality, with plenty of bass: a MUST for me. 4. They fit securely and comfortably in my tiny ears.



I had yurbuds for years but my last pair died pretty quickly. Also, I keep losing the silicone things. But I'm thinking about getting another pair.


----------



## ef22

Another vote for the Trekz Titanium - I'd be lost without them!!!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I have PowerBeats 3 and Bose SoundSport Wireless. Both hold a charge for a really long time. The sound with the Bose is better than the Beats and that’s about all I give them credit for. I am a very sweaty runner so the Bose tend to slip around in the ear and fall out on long runs. The Beats wrap around your ear and stay put. I wear sunglasses and a hat/visor with no issues. I can’t wear my Bose with cold weather gear like hats and headbands that cover the ear because they stick out too much. My Beats have literally been dropped, stepped on and glued back together and are still going strong.


Yep, the around the ear aspect is what I like about the Beats the most. I listen to mostly podcasts while running so the song quality isn't too big of a deal for me.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Love my Trekz Titanium. I have tiny ear canals and most buds don't stay in plus a piercing that gets in the way. I love that I can hear my surroundings. I live in the country and don't know if I've ever run by anyone having a conversation I wanted/needed to listen to. That said, for podcasts it can be difficult to hear some of them depending upon their recording quality due to traffic noise. Music however is not a problem at all.


----------



## mtnmjd

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.





camaker said:


> I love the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Aftershokz Trekz Air headphones.  They are very comfortable, don't block your ears so you can hear your surroundings for safety and have a battery life in the 7-8+ hour range.



I also use Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and absolutely love them! I like the fact that I can hear whats going on around me and even have conversations with run partners while having some light background music. 
They can get overpowered by heavy traffic noise but I haven't been terribly bothered by that.
While I can't vouch that they are completely rain proof but i have used them in light rain and they survived that along with my excessive head moisture.
I will can also confirm that 7-8 hour battery life.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Bose SoundSport.



I have the Bose SoundSport Free and love love love them.


----------



## JulieODC

Love my Aftershokz! I have an older model, but would highly recommend.

Anyone interested in a BOG dinner reservation, 4 people, 1/12, at 7pm?

I swapped for Artist Point...


----------



## LSUfan4444

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for Bluetooth headphones that are meant for running (rain and sweat don't bother them) and that have a battery life of 5 hours?  I had a set on Anker's that I used in last year's Marathon, but they died about a month later.  I then picked up another pair that has been good, but only has a battery life of about 2.5 hours.  I am trying to improve my time, but I just don't see myself getting through the Marathon in 2.5 hours.  I typically will only use one earbud for pacing or if I want to catch up on a podcast.  I figure if I get them this month, I'll have plenty of time to get used to them before race day.  I am one of those people that needs to wear/use an item an item for at least a few weeks of training runs before I will wear/use it on raceday.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



Pioneer Clip Wear. Great sound quality and being able to clip them to my shirt or hat is great and they don't break the bank either being under $40

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Wireless-Headphones-Integrated-SE-CL5BT/dp/B076X2DDJ1


----------



## ywgckp

I have tried a few.  Bose SoundSport and Apple Air Pods both seem to fall out of my ears - maybe I have unusually large ones?  I'd also get earaches the next day after listening to music for hours on a long run.

I've moved to the Trekz Air and I love them.  The sound quality isn't quite as good, but they're amazingly comfortable and I can still hear my surroundings.  Battery life seems good so far - will see how they do on my long runs coming up soon.


----------



## cavepig

3 months till the marathon!

Race outfits are planned out in my head, just have lots of sewing to do!  That's the number 1 priority, right?!


----------



## ZellyB

cavepig said:


> 3 months till the marathon!
> 
> Race outfits are planned out in my head, just have lots of sewing to do!  That's the number 1 priority, right?!



I have one outfit set and getting ready to order for the second. I'm not at all crafty so my planning mostly involves purchasing.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> Race outfits are planned out in my head, just have lots of sewing to do! That's the number 1 priority, right?!



I’m looking forward to hearing what everyone has planned for race outfits with an upcoming SAFD.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

For wireless earphones I use the Powerbeats 3- only because I got them free with my tablet. They are very nice and I love them, but they are not worth the $150+ they usually cost. I suspect ear phones of equal quality could be bought for less than half that cost. My super cheap wired yurbuds are probably the best bang for the buck. Not great, but still very very good for less than 25 dollars.


----------



## bevcgg

Just wanted to share this for all my fellow Dopeys!
It play's "hi ho off to work we go" and lights up $23 from Hallmark.
It have to resit hitting the play button as I leave for my runs at 4:50AM when my family wants to sleep!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Three months from today, we'll be waking up and another marathon weekend will be behind us. 

So, with about 86 days to go, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. Has everyone started with their training? How is it going? What's been working well for you? What's not working? Who wants to brag? Who needs a bit of motivation? 

A half marathon later this morning will mark the end of my fourth week of training. Everything seems to be going well enough. The biggest hassle has been the weather. In the span of about 10 we went from 85 degrees, to non-stop rain, to 50s to 40s. I can handle those temps, but the change has just been so dramatic. 

Anyway, I hope everyone else's training is going well. Have a good week, gang.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

My husband's training is going well.  He's been way more consistent this year than last.  Guess we'll see how it works out at Wine & Dine Weekend since he needs a new better POT for the 10K time.  

And as always, my drinking training is on point.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> And as always, my drinking training is on point.



I've been maxing out my 12 oz curls.


----------



## apdebord

I will wrap up week 3 of training today with 2.5 miles. I had to cut 2 runs short this week due to weather, so I’m going to make up the missing miles today. I had some pain this week, but with a little therapy, and then wearing rock tape and calf sleeves on my 10 miler yesterday, I felt good as new. We got hit by Michael Thursday evening, thankfully just as a Tropical Storm, so I set out for 5 miles on the treadmill but called it at 3.5 because something slammed into my house...it was just a shutter coming undone. We got very lucky that the shutter and a MIA  cushion were the only things that happened. 

My husband took me out to his favorite trail system yesterday, First Landing State Park in Virginia Beach. I’ve never done a real trail, so I was a little nervous, but it was a lot of fun! There were a lot of trees down from the storm, but it was an absolutely gorgeous day. After, we went to get fish tacos and crushes on the boardwalk; perfect post-run reward. I think I’ll do some more exploring out there for the rest of my long runs on this plan!


----------



## cavepig

I'm running, but like you with the same weather, I'm just happy after today (flurries possible) we should be out of rain for awhile.   I messed up my leg before my marathon in September, ran the marathon and it seemed ok, took some time off/a few runs, went back to training and then my leg kind of relapsed a little on Friday's long run of 12.  It's nothing major, more of an annoyance really, I just need to keep my hills in check as that's what aggravated it.  

 I'm not mentally ready for long cold runs yet, so if real fall weather could just come and stick around I'll be happy.   

Keep up the training everyone!


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD:

I've officially completed week 4 of my HM training. I've had to move a run or two by a day to get them all in but thankfully haven't had to miss any. 

I was having some hip pain but that has almost completely gone now that I have new shoes. I had no idea how worn out mine were until I got new ones. Yikes! 

The weather has finally started cooling off here so that has definitely improved my moral. It's suppose to warm back up for a few days and then cool off again. I can handle it as long as I know it's temporary. Running with temps in the 70s and a nice breeze is fabulous compared to 80s & 90s with high humidity. 

Funny note: DH and I received our new fitbit's this week - mine's an upgrade but it's his first. Needless to say, I'm getting in even more steps because he wants to go for walks to meet his step goal.


----------



## AFwifelife

This past week was terrible training wise but it was all pretty much out of my control. Last Saturday night, both kids were up all night with a stomach bug and took a few days to recover. Finally good enough for school on Tuesday just for the hurricane to come through on Wednesday and Thursday. 

Other than this past week though, I’ve been really good with my training schedule despite all the stuff that’s going on. I feel strong, confident, and ready to tackle W&D (Dopey still intimidates me a little)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: So far so good! I finished Week 5 with a 10 miler yesterday and it was delightfully uneventful, just a great morning to run. Noticing some sore spots this morning that I’ll keep an eye on. 

Honestly though...looking ahead to the really long runs and the thought of 26.2 still terrifies me! I keep telling myself that I’m not supposed to be able to run 20 miles right now, that will come with the training. 

I also really need to get my nutrition figured out... that is one of my main worries right now.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> So, with about 86 days to go, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. Has everyone started with their training? How is it going? What's been working well for you? What's not working? Who wants to brag? Who needs a bit of motivation?


Today I will finish week 5 with a 12 mile long run. So far I have completed all of my runs and hit all of my paces. But, I know my upcoming Orlando vacation will challenge that. I decided to treat it like a race, and I have A, B and C training goals. A is obviously to complete all of my runs (except on travel day) and hit all of my miles (3, 6 or 9). B is to complete all of my runs, a minimum of 3 miles each. C is to run at least 3 times, at least 3 miles each. A will be a challenge, but B is doable. Either way, I shouldn't lose much fitness and can get back on track when I get home.

Once my long run hit double digits, I started practicing different fueling and hydration strategies. Last weekend I tried nuun performance for the first time. While it didn't bother my stomach at all, I really didn't like the taste. I am not sure if it was the mango flavor (they were out of the more popular blueberry/strawberry flavor) or whatever they use to add carbohydrates. It also did nothing to quench my thirst and actually left me incredibly thirsty, weird! I gave up about 2/3 of the way through and switched to regular nuun. Today I am going to try half and half to see if that helps. I also ate a smuckers uncrustable during my run. Someone on here mentioned seeing a woman eat one during last year's marathon. Yum, it was delicious!

I ordered two more pairs of running shoes and will switch to one after I return from Orlando, which is also when my long runs enter unknown territory at 15-20 miles. I will break in the second pair just before the marathon. It just blew my mind yesterday when someone mentioned we were exactly 3 months out. Crazy!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Training has not even started.    I came back from the Disneyland Paris 36k challenge both sick and hurt and recovery had been slow.  Managed an incredibly slow 5k on Thursday, and an almost as slow 5 miles this morning.  The mental panic that what I already knew was going to be a difficult distance is not being helped by not training.

The one positive in the last 3 weeks was that I was able to virtual stalk some of you that did Chicago.  Watching your splits really drove home the challenge of the second half of the marathon. Yes, I read about it but to see it happen to people at all levels showed me the importance of being super careful with my pace.


----------



## Keels

Ran four miles with the Varsity Sports group yesterday and wanted to die, so I’d say training is pretty much where it should be at this point.


----------



## TeeterTots

Just completed week three of marathon training that I haven’t even registered for!!! Why does marathon 2 seem so much scarier than 1??!!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, with about 86 days to go, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. Has everyone started with their training? How is it going? What's been working well for you? What's not working? Who wants to brag? Who needs a bit of motivation?


Just got back from an 8.25 mile run. Training has picked up for me which is good. I have Wine and Dine is just over two weeks!


----------



## steph0808

I don't know what week of training I am in for the Disney half. I have an "A" half marathon on November 4th, so I'm currently in the thick of that training plan. 

Training went well all summer, and I PRed at every distance I raced. However, i got sick at the beginning of the month and haven't felt quite right since then. 

I did 8 miles today and completed it and felt fine, but my heart rate was sky high the entire time, despite a chilly temperature, which usually keeps it low. I didn't feel it was that high, but I'm not sure what is going on. 

I am also still working my way back to normal with only two runs during the week I was sick and three runs this week instead of my usual four.

Hopefully my body figures itself out soon!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Ran the Chicago Marathon last weekend, so I’ve forced myself to take this week off to recover. This has been one of my quicker marathon recoveries with no lingering muscle soreness after Tuesday. I’ll start back with short easy runs tomorrow in preparation for the Tuna Run 200 relay next Friday & Saturday. After that I’ll settle back into a normal training rhythm until my next race in mid-December. At this point it’s all about maintaining fitness while making sure nothing breaks between now and Goofy.


----------



## garneska

@camaker, my plan was to start running tomorrow but the beautiful weekend weather had me out on slow runs yesterday and today.  However because the weather was cool I could sleep in.  I still can’t seem to wake before 7.  I am a normal 5:15 or 5:30.  Monday will be fun.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: Tomorrow I'll start week 8 of a 20 week cycle. It is a HR based plan and it is going surprisingly well. The worst weeks are weeks 12-17 so I'll be in the thick of it during the holidays so I'm trying to finish Christmas shopping early.


----------



## kleph

now my marathon is done i'm in recovery mode. so goofy training will initiate after that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Training was going great until this past week when work took over my entire life as it always does.  I'll resume training this week after work calms down.


----------



## Bree

Training picks back up tomorrow. I had all this week off and I’m easing back into things with short & slow runs. I have my first sessions with a personal trainer starting this week too. I’m excited to get back into some serious weight lifting.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD: My training took a hit and I missed two weeks of running due to an injury. I did get a 6 mile run in yesterday, but I am way behind where I should be. January expectations will most likely not be met.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: I started training a little over a week ago. Did a 13.1 mile supported training run/race today which was good, but too fast. So far all good.


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Just finished week 16 of Dopey Galloway- 8 mile walk yesterday/17 mile run on the treadmill today.
I have never trained this consistency for any of my other races - but have never done a marathon. 
Feeling strong but starting to be a bit intimidated by the thought of the 4 day sim weekends coming up.


----------



## Z-Knight

training going very poorly for me - it looks like I will be walking this marathon. I can't believe how being bed/chair ridden for 2.5 months effectively kills your inner thigh muscles. I've been able to run for a few weeks now (well, slowly jog) but my thigh muscles are still screwd up. Even though the thigh muscles don't seem to be involved in the motion of running, when I try to turn in bed those muscles cause very bad pain when I try to move the hips so I know they are affected by running somehow...sigh. I need the Thigh Master...LOL


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Z-Knight said:


> training going very poorly for me - it looks like I will be walking this marathon. I can't believe how being bed/chair ridden for 2.5 months effectively kills your inner thigh muscles. I've been able to run for a few weeks now (well, slowly jog) but my thigh muscles are still screwd up. Even though the thigh muscles don't seem to be involved in the motion of running, when I try to turn in bed those muscles cause very bad pain when I try to move the hips so I know they are affected by running somehow...sigh. I need the Thigh Master...LOL



It can be yours for the low low price of $54.99 

https://www.amazon.com/Suzanne-Somers-Toning-Featuring-Thighmaster/dp/B0061M549S


----------



## Z-Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> It can be yours for the low low price of $54.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Suzanne-Somers-Toning-Featuring-Thighmaster/dp/B0061M549S


You joke, but I am quite serious that I will need one...LOL. but I will just use the Gym thigh station instead.


----------



## lhermiston

I'm sorry to hear about those of you who have had setbacks in your training. Don't give up hope. There are still a lot of days between now and the marathon. 

You can do this.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Z-Knight said:


> You joke, but I am quite serious that I will need one...LOL. but I will just use the Gym thigh station instead.


I joke because I remember the commercials.

Growing up, my mother had the thigh master, the ab rocker and I can’t remember the other infomercial equipment that was only 4 payments of 19.99 or whatever.  

So at least they are cheaper now!


----------



## KimM530

I just finished week 15 of the Galloway training plan with a 15 mile run today (the longest distance I have ever run)! I had to flip flop a couple of weeks of the training because I didn't think a 17 mile run sounded like a good way to spend a day of my upcoming Disney vacation. We leave Friday! The run today felt really good, which I needed because my motivation for my runs the last 1-2 weeks has not been great and I think today gave me a boost. It was a perfect fall day and I really enjoyed the run. We will be staying at Wilderness Lodge for a week and I am planning on doing my training runs on the trail between there and Fort Wilderness. No better motivation for training for Dopey than running in Disney, right?


----------



## tidefan

Just finished week 5 of Higdon Novice 1 (I think that I am on the same schedule as @run.minnie.miles ).  Did 10 miles on Saturday morning in GLORIOUS 60 degree weather here in Tuscaloosa, then went to go see the Tide play...

I think that the plan is definitely working.  My strategy of going out slow for the weekend "long" runs really seems to be paying off.  Also, I never thought that I'd figure a 4 or 5 mile run is a "short" run, but I am feeling that way a bit now.  One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs.  I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly.  Anyone have strategies on this?


----------



## huskies90

Week 5 of my Goofy plan completed. I did miss 1 run last week since I was on vacation -- I was at Disney for 5 days and then to North Carolina for a wedding.  I was able to run at Disney but could not fit in a run over the weekend due to all the wedding activities.  

A couple of notes: I understand why all you Florida folks complain about the humidity.  I don't care what the numbers say, the exact same temp+dew point in FL is not the same as it is in CT.  I can't believe how much I sweat. Luckily, I brought a pair of sneakers that had over 500 miles on them which I was retiring anyway because there was no way I wanted to bring those soggy things back on the plane with me.

Second, we were at Saratoga Springs and after warming up 5.5 miles Thursday AM, I did the Saratoga Springs Derby Dash Fun Run. Which was a great time. I highly doing the fun runs if you can fit them in.


----------



## lhermiston

tidefan said:


> One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs. I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly. Anyone have strategies on this?



Are you using a hydration belt? Fill that up before you go out and plan your route to go past somewhere you know has a drinking fountain, like a city park. Then you can refill as needed.


----------



## KattyBelle

I’m going to try to join in here since this will be my first marathon. I am equally excited and terrified. 



tidefan said:


> Just finished week 5 of Higdon Novice 1 (I think that I am on the same schedule as @run.minnie.miles ).  Did 10 miles on Saturday morning in GLORIOUS 60 degree weather here in Tuscaloosa, then went to go see the Tide play...
> 
> I think that the plan is definitely working.  My strategy of going out slow for the weekend "long" runs really seems to be paying off.  Also, I never thought that I'd figure a 4 or 5 mile run is a "short" run, but I am feeling that way a bit now.  One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs.  I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly.  Anyone have strategies on this?



LOL - I wrote “GLORIOUS weather - finally!” in my tracking app notes for Saturday. I’m also following Higdon Novice 1, and was so grateful to have such amazing weather for those 10 miles. 

SAFD: Training is going well so far, I think. I’m slow, but I’m getting it done. I have the W&D Challenge coming up soon (yay!) so I consider that the ‘real’ training will start after that.


----------



## camaker

tidefan said:


> One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs.  I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly.  Anyone have strategies on this?



I use a hydration pack so that I don't have to worry about water placement and always have it available.  The most comfortable pack I've found (Orange Mud Endurance Pack) accommodates 1L, 1.5L & 2L bladders so I can carry whatever I need for the distance that day.  Depending on your hydration volume needs, you could also look at a hydration belt that allows you to carry bottles, but I've found that to be uncomfortable and the volume too small for my needs.


----------



## Bree

tidefan said:


> Just finished week 5 of Higdon Novice 1 (I think that I am on the same schedule as @run.minnie.miles ).  Did 10 miles on Saturday morning in GLORIOUS 60 degree weather here in Tuscaloosa, then went to go see the Tide play...
> 
> I think that the plan is definitely working.  My strategy of going out slow for the weekend "long" runs really seems to be paying off.  Also, I never thought that I'd figure a 4 or 5 mile run is a "short" run, but I am feeling that way a bit now.  One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs.  I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly.  Anyone have strategies on this?



Handheld water bottle, belt that holds water bottles or a backpack set up (camelbak, Nathan, etc).


----------



## cavepig

I know it's WDW Marathon Weekend full swing of training time because it's sooooo cold out this morning, I'm not ready for tights & winter gear!   We got 3 inches of heavy snow yesterday (some areas got more).  It will warm up to 60s this week & melting fast, but yesterday was not normal for this time of year here.  Power was knocked out & trees breaking for people due to heavy limbs since they still have leaves.


----------



## TheHamm

Training:
It is going ok, not awesome.  
I have not committed to a regimented training plan for the half, but loosely am targeting to get to 10-11 miles and be comfortable with that distance and believe I will be able to carry myself through the extra 2.1 on race day.  My goal for the half is to finish it and be fine to walk around the parks for the rest of Saturday and Sunday morning.  My training hope was to make it to 10 later this month, and I believe I will be able to do that if the weather does not foul me up- I really do not think I can do that much on a TM.   I set out for 9 miles on Saturday but developed a giant blister and cut myself short of 8 due to my hobbling gait.  I was concerned as I could feel myself pulling funny on my hip and listing to one side.  I think if it were an actual race I would keep going, but I did not see the logic in that for a training run.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Training is going fine so far. I had to miss two runs this past week due to a cold and being out of town but it was a step back week so I’m not concerned. The worst part has been that I have been stuck on the treadmill for all of my runs the past two weeks due to two of my three kids being tracked out. They track back in next week so that should make things easier. I can’t even wake up early enough to get out and run becasue all of them have decided to wake up before the sun even comes up. I don’t mind an occasional run on a treadmill but six runs in a row has made me start to hate it. Plus the drop in temperature is making crave running outside so much more!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> I joke because I remember the commercials.
> 
> Growing up, my mother had the thigh master, the ab rocker and I can’t remember the other infomercial equipment that was only 4 payments of 19.99 or whatever.
> 
> So at least they are cheaper now!



Cheaper now, but I bet they don't come with a full set of Ginzu knives


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> Also, I never thought that I'd figure a 4 or 5 mile run is a "short" run, but I am feeling that way a bit now.


Ha! I was just thinking about this yesterday and feel the exact same way!



tidefan said:


> One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs. I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly. Anyone have strategies on this?


I am also facing the same issue (we seem to on the same page for this marathon training...). I don't know if I'm going to do this, but I've read of people driving and placing (sealed) bottles along their route before the run. Maybe you could hide a bottle in a bush or something.. 



KattyBelle said:


> . I’m also following Higdon Novice 1, and was so grateful to have such amazing weather for those 10 miles.


Welcome!! I am also running my first marathon and have the same excited/terrified feelings


----------



## DopeyBadger

So the Wine and Dine corrals came out last week and in reviewing the information it looks like the predictions still held for that race.  So if you want to get a general idea for what corralling will look like for Marathon Weekend based on submitted POT or estimated finish:

*POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*

It still remains to be seen whether they will change anything, but it appears runDisney is content with moving from the "lots of corrals with set number of people model" to a "small number of corral based on a set POT and do mini-wave" system.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> So the Wine and Dine corrals came out last week and in reviewing the information it looks like the predictions still held for that race.  So if you want to get a general idea for what corralling will look like for Marathon Weekend based on submitted POT:
> 
> *POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*
> 
> It still remains to be seen whether they will change anything, but it appears runDisney is content with moving from the "lots of corrals with set number of people model" to a "small number of corral based on a set POT and do mini-wave" system.


And those last few corrals are going to remain ginormous. Just looking at Wine and Dine Corral F is over 30% of the field!


----------



## Chaitali

camaker said:


> I love the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Aftershokz Trekz Air headphones.  They are very comfortable, don't block your ears so you can hear your surroundings for safety and have a battery life in the 7-8+ hour range.





mtnmjd said:


> I also use Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and absolutely love them! I like the fact that I can hear whats going on around me and even have conversations with run partners while having some light background music.
> They can get overpowered by heavy traffic noise but I haven't been terribly bothered by that.
> While I can't vouch that they are completely rain proof but i have used them in light rain and they survived that along with my excessive head moisture.
> I will can also confirm that 7-8 hour battery life.



Thanks for the info on battery life!  I just got the Trekz Air and I love them so far.  But the longest run I've had with them was a 10 miler and I was a bit worried about how long the batteries would last.  I'd need 7 hours to get through the marathon with them  

Training's been going ok here.  We finally had some cooler weather the past week or so and I was able to actually hit my easy pace on an easy run   I've been training for a half marathon (coming up on Saturday!) so will transition to official marathon training after that.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I'm starting week 7 of a 19 week DB plan and I have only missed one run (back in week 2). It will be so much easier to get the runs in now that it has cooled off! I also haven't even registered for the marathon yet!

ETA: I'm not sure I like today's running weather though. 3:30 is when I start running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> And those last few corrals are going to remain ginormous. Just looking at Wine and Dine Corral F is over 30% of the field!



It's true.  As long as it is becomes more common knowledge that the system for corralling the "estimated finish" (or non-POT corrals) is a simple drop-down = Corral F, G, or H, then you're likely to see a bulge in that particular corral.  Even if they changed the non-estimated finish to say 2:46-2:47, 2:48-3:00, 3:01-3:15, and 3:16-3:30 having a total of 4 corrals instead of 3, I'd bet you'd still see a significant number of runners of the field in the 2:46-2:47 corral whether that's reality or runners choosing the fastest possible corral without required POT.

That was pretty much the case for the 2017 Marathon Weekend:






Corrals J, K, and L were all runners who stated their estimated finish was exactly 5:30 (back then you typed in an estimated time and roughly 6000 runners said their estimated finish was the fastest possible non-POT submittable time).  Presumably they randomly distributed those runners over 3 corrals.  But there were still 6000 runners that chose a very narrow estimated finish and they evenly distributed ~2000 of those runners into three random corrals (J, K, and L).

 

So runDisney for better or worse has since decided to move to a single much larger back corrals with mini-waves.  Presumably less questions about why someone is in J vs L and less volunteers (maybe?) needed on race day because there are less corrals to actually manage.  Certainly doesn't make it the right or wrong choice, but merely what they seem to be gravitating towards at the moment.

The other possible fix is to move the POT requirement from 2:45 and 5:30 to something slower like 3:15 and 6:30.  But doing that has potential negative side effects as well.

All that being said, I try to pay attention more to the number of runners ahead of a certain corral rather than what the letter of the corral may be.  Because the # of runners dictates how many other people are around you at the beginning and during the race.

 

In the 2018 marathon, 54.6% of the bibs were in the non-POT corrals.  In the 2018 HM, 61.5% of the bibs were in the non-POT corrals.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> And those last few corrals are going to remain ginormous. Just looking at Wine and Dine Corral F is over 30% of the field!


Yeah...Wow!! 2/3 of the field are in the last 3 corals...

But @DopeyBadger , question (assuming I am reading this correctly): Why does F have over 3K bibs but G only has 829? I don't understand why they wouldn't distribute them evenly...

ETA -- It looks like you answered my question as I was typing it...


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Yeah...Wow!! 2/3 of the field are in the last 3 corals...
> 
> But @DopeyBadger , question (assuming I am reading this correctly): Why does F have over 3K bibs but G only has 829? I don't understand why they wouldn't distribute them evenly...


From what I understand it has to do with the estimated time finish. More people estimated they would finish in the F time frame than G so that’s where they put them.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> ETA -- It looks like you answered my question as I was typing it...



Always trying to answer that next question before it even happens!    It's a skill I try and teach my students.  Answer the second question before the person has even asked the second question.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: Dopey training is going for my husband and I! He is way ahead of where he needs to be, but he's been running for forever and it's no big deal for him to go knock out 16 miles on a random Wednesday morning. Me? I'm still a newbie (only 2.5 years running) so I'm enjoying my DB plan that is gradual! 

My FIL has a terminal illness and we don't have much longer with him, so my emotional capacity for running is much different than usual right now. Some days I cannot wait to get out there and knock out some miles so my brain can have a darn break! Other days, it's all we can do to get our running shoes on.


----------



## hotblooded

DopeyBadger said:


> It's true.  As long as it is becomes more common knowledge that the system for corralling the "estimated finish" (or non-POT corrals) is a simple drop-down = Corral F, G, or H, then you're likely to see a bulge in that particular corral.  Even if they changed the non-estimated finish to say 2:46-2:47, 2:48-3:00, 3:01-3:15, and 3:16-3:30 having a total of 4 corrals instead of 3, I'd bet you'd still see a significant number of runners of the field in the 2:46-2:47 corral whether that's reality or runners choosing the fastest possible corral without required POT.
> 
> That was pretty much the case for the 2017 Marathon Weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrals J, K, and L were all runners who stated their estimated finish was exactly 5:30 (back then you typed in an estimated time and roughly 6000 runners said their estimated finish was the fastest possible non-POT submittable time).  Presumably they randomly distributed those runners over 3 corrals.  But there were still 6000 runners that chose a very narrow estimated finish and they evenly distributed ~2000 of those runners into three random corrals (J, K, and L).
> 
> View attachment 358544
> 
> So runDisney for better or worse has since decided to move to a single much larger back corrals with mini-waves.  Presumably less questions about why someone is in J vs L and less volunteers (maybe?) needed on race day because there are less corrals to actually manage.  Certainly doesn't make it the right or wrong choice, but merely what they seem to be gravitating towards at the moment.
> 
> The other possible fix is to move the POT requirement from 2:45 and 5:30 to something slower like 3:15 and 6:30.  But doing that has potential negative side effects as well.
> 
> All that being said, I try to pay attention more to the number of runners ahead of a certain corral rather than what the letter of the corral may be.  Because the # of runners dictates how many other people are around you at the beginning and during the race.
> 
> View attachment 358542
> 
> In the 2018 marathon, 54.6% of the bibs were in the non-POT corrals.  In the 2018 HM, 61.5% of the bibs were in the non-POT corrals.


Wow. Sometimes I forget just how huge these events are, but this puts it in perspective.


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> Are you using a hydration belt? Fill that up before you go out and plan your route to go past somewhere you know has a drinking fountain, like a city park. Then you can refill as needed.


 And if you are small town without parks or fountains, you may know people along the route and ask them if they mind if you stop and refill your water bottle at their outdoor faucets!


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> My FIL has a terminal illness and we don't have much longer with him, so my emotional capacity for running is much different than usual right now. Some days I cannot wait to get out there and knock out some miles so my brain can have a darn break! Other days, it's all we can do to get our running shoes on.



I’m sorry to hear about your FIL.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your FIL.



Thank you. Honestly, I don't know how we would make it if we didn't have such a healthy outlet such as running. Running has become so much more than just exercise for us, and I hope it is for so many of you guys on here! THAT is why it is addicting. Not because you are getting fit or losing weight or whatever... it's about the emotions that come from this sport. 

(and now back to talking about how much beer you can drink after running 48.6 miles because that is also a perk, right?)


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: I'm starting week 7 of a 19 week DB plan and I have only missed one run (back in week 2). It will be so much easier to get the runs in now that it has cooled off! I also haven't even registered for the marathon yet!
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure I like today's running weather though. 3:30 is when I start running.
> 
> View attachment 358537



I know you didn't ask, but that TooFaced chocolate bar pallette that is in your advertisements is one of my favorites.  It smells really good. 



lahobbs4 said:


> My FIL has a terminal illness and we don't have much longer with him, so my emotional capacity for running is much different than usual right now. Some days I cannot wait to get out there and knock out some miles so my brain can have a darn break! Other days, it's all we can do to get our running shoes on.



So sorry for you and your family.  I had/have personal experience with running while grieving.  It can be overwhelming.  But whatever you decide each day is the right thing.  hugs.

Side question for @DopeyBadger What do you think the downfalls or cons of changing the rundisney POT cutoff to something slower.  I know many rundisney people ONLY run disney.  And character stops, etc, makes the general overall time of disney races slower in general.  Think it is bc disney wants to be fairer to first time runners who may be faster than a 3:15 etc?


----------



## roxymama

Jose here is going to be running the half with me.  Most little birdies will fly away but this guy will be here to stay.


----------



## Jason Bryer

DopeyBadger said:


> So the Wine and Dine corrals came out last week and in reviewing the information it looks like the predictions still held for that race.  So if you want to get a general idea for what corralling will look like for Marathon Weekend based on submitted POT or estimated finish:
> 
> *POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*
> 
> It still remains to be seen whether they will change anything, but it appears runDisney is content with moving from the "lots of corrals with set number of people model" to a "small number of corral based on a set POT and do mini-wave" system.



Wow! If this is true then I would be in coral B. So glad I pushed myself on the last half marathon to shave 16 minutes off my previous HM I was using for a POT.

Re: Nutrition. I have had good luck with Cliff gels. I particularly like the ones that have caffeine added. I started with a variety pack (https://www.amazon.com/Clif-Shot-En...TF8&qid=1539619975&sr=8-2&keywords=cliff+gell) but now just get the citrus with 25mg caffeine. I find that taking one at start then one every 6 miles works well for me. Took a lot of trial and error though and always carry one more than I think I'll need just in case. I use a belt with water bottle on on the very long runs (i.e. > 18 miles) I plan a stop for refill. Usually not a big deal given I tend to run in the city most of the time.


----------



## TCB in FLA

lahobbs4 said:


> Thank you. Honestly, I don't know how we would make it if we didn't have such a healthy outlet such as running. Running has become so much more than just exercise for us, and I hope it is for so many of you guys on here! THAT is why it is addicting. Not because you are getting fit or losing weight or whatever... it's about the emotions that come from this sport.
> 
> (and now back to talking about how much beer you can drink after running 48.6 miles because that is also a perk, right?)


Prayers to you and your family. You are totally correct about the positive side effects of running. On the days you can hardly get out of the door, that’s usually when you need to go the most, even if it’s to do nothing more than shuffle along and sniffle. Or to block it all out and figure out what beer to drink first.

SAFD:  my training was going according to plan until I got sidetracked by a last minute short Disney cruise I went on with DS15  for his fall break two weeks ago. I was having a great time, did the CC5k (DS should totally run more as he finished in 22 min yet only runs at soccer and when his parents drag him along to races), back to the dream to change and have some breakfast. While walking around trying to find the teen hideout, I tripped on the edge of a sidewalk while wearing flip-flops and twisted both ankles. Yep, both, because I’m an overachiever like that. That final day on the cruise was pretty lousy, the drive back to NC worse. I got myself to the orthopedist a few days later, nothing broken, tendons okay. About a week ago, I started back at Orangetheory in my matching ankle braces, able to do the strider to get some cardio. Graduated myself to a less restrictive brace, and went out for a short neighborhood run today to see how I feel. By “run,” I mean a :15/:30 Run/walk at a blistering 14:50 pace for just over a mile. I do think I could’ve gone longer/faster but wanted to see how I feel for the rest of the day. I’ve been doing some PT plus have an appointment with a runners’ PT on Thursday. I’ve missed two long runs, plus I’m going to have to miss a half I had planned to do with DH this weekend. I am trying to focus on things I can control (PT, getting cardio in, eating ok) instead of panicking about the training time being lost.


----------



## jennamfeo

EDIT: They have been claimed! 

I'm sure everyone here is already thinking about costumes for the race(s) (see above at @roxymama's bird!).

If anyone is interested in a red or green sparkle athletic skirt (size medium, brand new in package) let me know! I have one of each and I'll send it to you! No charge, I won them a while back.


----------



## JeffW

cavepig said:


> I know it's WDW Marathon Weekend full swing of training time because it's sooooo cold out this morning, I'm not ready for tights & winter gear!   We got 3 inches of heavy snow yesterday (some areas got more).  It will warm up to 60s this week & melting fast, but yesterday was not normal for this time of year here.  Power was knocked out & trees breaking for people due to heavy limbs since they still have leaves.



I hear you.  We had a little over 6 inches here.  I waited until noon to start my run so the temps would get into the upper 20's and the sidewalks would clear a bit   Mid run it felt like a mid-December training run with the marathon right around the corner.  I had to remind myself I still have 13 weeks left!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I'm sure everyone here is already thinking about costumes for the race(s) (see above at @roxymama's bird!).
> 
> If anyone is interested in a red or green sparkle athletic skirt (size medium, brand new in package) let me know! I have one of each and I'll send it to you! No charge, I won them a while back.
> 
> View attachment 358553 View attachment 358554



Internally wishes you had a bigger bootie.  I like larges because I wear them hip hugger style with longer tops (since I am a bit tall, I like the added length that way.)  I hope they find a happy home!


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Side question for @DopeyBadger What do you think the downfalls or cons of changing the rundisney POT cutoff to something slower. I know many rundisney people ONLY run disney. And so character stops, etc, makes the general overall time of disney races slower in general. Think it is bc disney wants to be fairer to first time runners who may be faster than a 3:15 etc?



Tough one.  In my opinion, I'd agree with you.  It's because runDisney markets themselves to first timers and is much more open to all pace groups than some other large races can be.  From the data, it would appear to attract a slower crowd on average than the general population of runners.  So let's say they shifted the marathon requirements for example.  Move it from 5:30 to 6:00 for required POT.  One may guess that the issue may lie in that a significant number of runners in the 5:30+ range don't have any 10 miler or HM to submit.  So if the POT requirement moves, then you continue to move them backwards.  You could make the argument that they would then likely be practically in the same place as they would still be in the last three corrals (or last two?) with nearly 50-60% of the field there if a significant number did not have a submittable time.  It would really depend on how they handled that back end, but with the current system the presumption would be they'd do mini-waves and call it a day.  But in this case it would be a net positive for those in the 5:30 to 6:00 who have POT to show they can run that pace and thus would remain in the same position, but with less other runners starting around them.

But let's see if that's truly the case with an educated guess:



In 2018, the POT cutoff was 5:30.  A total of 54.6% of the field did not have a POT and had an estimated finish slower than 5:30.  Additionally, 16.6% of the field had an "estimated finish" of slower than 6:00 (based on 6:01-7:00 of 2018 corral system for Corral H).  Thus, 38% of the field fell between 5:30-6:00 estimated finish.



In 2017, the POT cutoff was 5:30.  A total of 53.3% of the field did not have a POT and had an estimated finish slower than 5:30.  Additionally, 28% of the field had an "estimated finish" of slower than 6:00 (based on 6:01+ Corral M).  Thus, 25% of the field fell between 5:30-6:00 estimated finish.



In 2015, the POT cutoff was 5:30? (they just asked for an estimated marathon finish time (no drop down) and a race that supported it).  A total of 37.7% of the field did not have a POT and had an estimated finish slower than 5:30.  Additionally, 30.2% of the field had an "estimated finish" of slower than 6:00 (based on 6:01+ Corral M).  Thus, about 7.5% of the field fell between 5:30-6:00 estimated finish.



In 2014, the POT cutoff was 5:30? (they just asked for an estimated marathon finish time and a race that supported it).  The 5:30 value for a specific corral is an unknown because runDisney didn't release the data on the corral sheet like they do now (educated guess around 45%).  But additionally, 37.6% of the field had an "estimated finish" of slower than 6:00 (based on 6:01+ Corral M).  This was the first year of "more corrals, set number of people per corral".  Thus, about 7.4% of the field fell between 5:30-6:00 estimated finish.

If I were to take the data as it's shown here, then my first educated guess would be that over the course of 5 years the population and distribution of runners has fluctuated with about 38-55% of the field not having a POT (or estimate) less than 5:30 marathon equivalent.  The % of runners in the 6:00+ range is fairly consistent from 2014-2018 (37.6, 30.2, 28, 16.6%).  However, there seems to be a sudden jump in 5:30-6:00 runners right around the POT cutoff (7.4, 7.5, 25, 38).  Granted runDisney probably played a bit more with the wiggle room since the goal was to get a set number of runners per corral.  But it would suggest that we've seen a double to tripling in runners in the 5:30-6:00 range with much less movement in the 6:00+ range.

One could contest that the onus of having a POT shouldn't be on runDisney.  And thus if a runner wants to run a marathon and be corralled less than 6:00, then they should run a 10 miler or HM.  Same could be said for the 5:30 cutoff as well.

So if they moved the cutoff from 5:30 to 6:00, it would be unlikely to hurt many runners from a standpoint of "position in the field".  They may receive a lower letter in the alphabet and they'd probably have about 7.5% of the runners legitimately move past them into the 5:30-6:00 range.  It would be beneficial to those with POT in the 5:30-6:00 ranges as it would reduce the potential of runners in front of them by 7.5-17.5% of the field.  The runners it could hurt would be the new runners with no 10 miler or HM POT.  For that, I would add in the possibility of POT as low as a 10k to accommodate the possible new runners.  But conversely, I might consider including a higher race equivalency conversion to the marathon (it appears it is 1.08 right now, so maybe a 1.10 or 1.15 (which is average)).  I'd do the same for the HM and open it up to a 5k POT but maybe have a larger race equivalency conversion on it.  But most importantly, I'd then add the race equivalency calculator to the website allowing runners to make a more educated choice on POT submission.  I'd include the rational behind it and why it may differ from other industry standard calculators.  But if it were me, I'd just be transparent as possible and include all the possible information at every step.

So there are potential drawbacks, but I do think those could be mediated with a few other steps.

**ETA - I noticed an error.  I originally attributed the 2018 corral G to 6:00+.  But based on the 2018 corrals G was 5:30-6:00 with F being =5:30.  This means 38% of the runners stated their finish time was between 5:30-6:00, which is a huge increase from 7.5, 7.5, 25%.  A total of 15% of the field stated their estimated finish was exactly 5:30 (the fastest non-POT required time).  This general trend shows what I was discussing earlier in that most non-POT runners are now noticing that choosing the fastest possible estimated finish yields a faster corral (makes sense though because that's the only information available to corral you on).  I would then estimate that Corral F for the 2019 Disney Marathon (5:30-6:00 drop down) may contain as much as 38-45% of the entire field unless they change their system.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Tough one.  In my opinion, I'd agree with you.  It's because runDisney markets themselves to first timers and is much more open to all pace groups than some other large races can be.  From the data, it would appear to attract a slower crowd on average than the general population of runners.  So let's say they shifted the marathon requirements for example.  Move it from 5:30 to 6:00 for required POT.  One may guess that the issue may lie in that a significant number of runners in the 5:30+ range don't have any 10 miler or HM to submit.  So if the POT requirement moves, then you continue to move them backwards.  You could make the argument that they would then likely be practically in the same place as they would still be in the last three corrals (or last two?) with nearly 50-60% of the field there if a significant number did not have a submittable time.  It would really depend on how they handled that back end, but with the current system the presumption would be they'd do mini-waves and call it a day.  But in this case it would be a net positive for those in the 5:30 to 6:00 who have POT to show they can run that pace and thus would remain in the same position, but with less other runners starting around them.
> 
> ....
> 
> So if they moved the cutoff from 5:30 to 6:00, it would be unlikely to hurt many runners from a standpoint of "position in the field".  They may receive a lower letter in the alphabet and they'd probably have about 7.5% of the runners legitimately move past them into the 5:30-6:00 range.  It would be beneficial to those with POT in the 5:30-6:00 ranges as it would reduce the potential of runners in front of them by 7.5-17.5% of the field.  The runners it could hurt would be the new runners with no 10 miler or HM POT.  For that, I would add in the possibility of POT as low as a 10k to accommodate the possible new runners.  But conversely, I might consider including a higher race equivalency conversion to the marathon (it appears it is 1.08 right now, so maybe a 1.10 or 1.15 (which is average)).  I'd do the same for the HM and open it up to a 5k POT but maybe have a larger race equivalency conversion on it.  But most importantly, I'd then add the race equivalency calculator to the website allowing runners to make a more educated choice on POT submission.  I'd include the rational behind it and why it may differ from other industry standard calculators.  But if it were me, I'd just be transparent as possible and include all the possible information at every step.
> 
> So there are potential drawbacks, but I do think those could be mediated with a few other steps.





DopeyBadger said:


> *Presumably less questions about why someone is in J vs L and less volunteers (maybe?) needed on race day because there are less corrals to actually manage.*  Certainly doesn't make it the right or wrong choice, but merely what they seem to be gravitating towards at the moment.



I see only one downside to changing the POT cut off, and it has very little to do with me as a runner or consumer. 
I think they _could _easily expand the POT cut off and I would love it.  I would also be fine if they wanted to have a 5K POT for their 10K to spread out the field (it is totally lame that I can estimate my finish without POT and end up in B while someone running a challenge with a POT is in F).  I do think rD is a business looking to make money and save on cost, so easier on their end is presents value to them.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Couple of disconnected thoughts about POT:

* It initially seemed strange to register for a marathon without having a half-marathon to submit for POT. However, Disney only allows races within the last 18 months. Last year I ran a HM 5 days after the cutoff. I wish they would open up the window either way, allow older races or move the cutoff date so that I can include a HM as part of my training (this year my local race was 2 days before the cutoff). Which makes me wonder: is there a group that click every POT link for the ~13,000 that are submitted? Seems like something that can easily be automated.
* I am surprised by how many people don't finish the marathon (about 20% in 2018). A quick glance at some of the other big marathons shows that their completion rates are > 95%. Admittedly, most have strict POT requirements with the exception of charity runners.
* For me, POT means I am running with people with roughly the same pace. I am amazed at many races people get close and are almost walking at the star. I dread "dodge the walker." I did two character stops in 2018, so that is not a big deal to me but understand for some it is. But if it is, then you shouldn't care about your time. And if you do care about line length, submit a POT.
* As a data scientist, I wonder if runDisney could model completion time more accurately if they collected race info from everyone. That is, if everyone had to submit at least a 5k after one year of 25,000 runners they could analyze the data and possibly get a good prediction of someone's finish time, or if you are going to finish at all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

So, FYI, but I did notice an error in my last long post and added an edit to it.  But the summary of the edit is that the trend is showing that more people are realizing that a choice of faster estimated finish when POT isn't submittable yields a corral further up.  Based on how they designed the registration system for 2019 (with three drop down choices of 5:30-6:00, 6:01-6:30, and 6:31-7:00, which is the first year for this for marathon weekend whereas it used to be a estimated time input) if they simply place them in a bucket like Wine and Dine 2018 appears to be, we could be looking at >38% of the field in Corral F based on how runners seem to gravitate towards the fastest selection.  Seems to me at that point they'll have to go back to the random assignment into Corral F1 and F2 (breaking into two corrals) or they are going to have a massive corral on their hands.  It will be interesting to see how they handle this one.  My guess is one very large wave.


----------



## FFigawi

Jason Bryer said:


> * As a data scientist, I wonder if runDisney could model completion time more accurately if they collected race info from everyone. That is, if everyone had to submit at least a 5k after one year of 25,000 runners they could analyze the data and possibly get a good prediction of someone's finish time, or if you are going to finish at all.



Nope, not a chance. With the amount of time people spend stopping for drinks, photos, and rides, there is no way to correlate someone's 5k time to their Disney finish time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jason Bryer said:


> * It initially seemed strange to register for a marathon without having a half-marathon to submit for POT. However, Disney only allows races within the last 18 months. Last year I ran a HM 5 days after the cutoff. I wish they would open up the window either way, allow older races or move the cutoff date so that I can include a HM as part of my training (this year my local race was 2 days before the cutoff).



Definitely reasonable.  To a point, I'd feel as if both are moveable.  

My guess is there must be some cost reason involved as to why they don't move it closer to race day.  I know they allow a few stragglers who register after the POT deadline to submit a POT and be corralled based on that (with the POT race occurring still before the POT deadline I believe).  But maybe they've accounted for that in the cost.  

I don't know why 18 months though.  But that is a reasonable timeframe to have a reasonable assessment on current fitness for most runners.  Extending beyond 18 months might open the window even more for people who don't quite match their POT abilities (if the goal intent is to have similarly paced runners around each other)?  Tough to say definitively.  You could easily make the argument in the opposite direction saying moving the deadline closer to race day would allow more accurate current fitness POT assessments.  

I feel like the Chicago Marathon was a July/August deadline for an October race (2-3 months).  So this would be about the same timeframe.



Jason Bryer said:


> * I am surprised by how many people don't finish the marathon (about 20% in 2018). A quick glance at some of the other big marathons shows that their completion rates are > 95%. Admittedly, most have strict POT requirements with the exception of charity runners.



While there were 26000-27000 bibs the last few years, I do believe there is some wiggle in those numbers.  I feel like Disney might have a bigger rate of runners not showing up to the start.  @Keels I believe usually has a good way to figure out the number of runners that did not finish the race.  Something about a SAG and runner tracking is in my memory here.  I think it was lower than 20% though.



Jason Bryer said:


> * As a data scientist, I wonder if runDisney could model completion time more accurately if they collected race info from everyone. That is, if everyone had to submit at least a 5k after one year of 25,000 runners they could analyze the data and possibly get a good prediction of someone's finish time, or if you are going to finish at all.



As related to POT, what would be gained from this?  I think an individual's POT coming in is probably going to vary wildly to the results of the race itself specifically at Disney.  Some choose to race all out, some choose to race with pictures, and others choose lots of pictures, alcohol, and riding theme park rides.  If two people have a 18:00 min 5k, but one races the marathon in 2:58 and the other races in 6:00, how would you be able to differentiate them before the race started to make good use of a data set that shows this?

Previously, they had a system in place for something like this.  You would submit a POT and an estimated finish time.  If your POT said Corral A (3:30 marathon), but your estimated finish said Corral E (5:15 marathon), then they placed you in Corral E (5:00-5:30).  The assumption here by runDisney being you stated you planned to run the race slower than your POT would suggest.  Thus, we placed you with others of a similar overall pace.  But some people didn't like that system, because while they may run a Corral E (5:00-5:30) time on race day, they wanted to start in Corral A (3:30 marathon) to have the shorter lines that ended up giving them the Corral E finish time.  I'm sure it led to lots of emails and expo day requests for change in corral.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> * For me, POT means I am running with people with roughly the same pace. I am amazed at many races people get close and are almost walking at the star. I dread "dodge the walker." I did two character stops in 2018, so that is not a big deal to me but understand for some it is. But if it is, then you shouldn't care about your time. And if you do care about line length, submit a POT.
> * As a data scientist, I wonder if runDisney could model completion time more accurately if they collected race info from everyone. That is, if everyone had to submit at least a 5k after one year of 25,000 runners they could analyze the data and possibly get a good prediction of someone's finish time, or if you are going to finish at all.



A couple of thoughts you might want to keep in mind that differentiates Disney races from normal races when it comes to matching finishing times with PoTs (in addition to character stops):  

The prevalence and emphasis on running challenges results many people taking early races significantly slower than normal to conserve energy for the multiple races.  This may be intentional for the early races in the challenge or unintentional due to accumulating fatigue for the later race/races in the challenge.  

The long lead times between registration and running Disney races don't just allow extra training time, they allow extra time for injury.  I know I've run all three of my Marathon Weekends with either some form of injury or illness that has required me to significantly under perform my expected finish times based on my PoT.  

I'm not discounting PoT cheaters, as we all know they're out there, but I just like to make sure people are aware that there are people with legit PoTs in those early corrals that are limited in pace or forced to run/walk for any number of valid reasons.



DopeyBadger said:


> So, FYI, but I did notice an error in my last long post and added an edit to it.  But the summary of the edit is that the trend is showing that more people are realizing that a choice of faster estimated finish when POT isn't submittable yields a corral further up.  Based on how they designed the registration system for 2019 (with three drop down choices of 5:30-6:00, 6:01-6:30, and 6:31-7:00, which is the first year for this for marathon weekend whereas it used to be a estimated time input) if they simply place them in a bucket like Wine and Dine 2018 appears to be, we could be looking at >38% of the field in Corral F based on how runners seem to gravitate towards the fastest selection.  Seems to me at that point they'll have to go back to the random assignment into Corral F1 and F2 (breaking into two corrals) or they are going to have a massive corral on their hands.  It will be interesting to see how they handle this one.  My guess is one very large wave.



Everybody with a PoT be prepared to RUN AWAY from the human tsunami breaking out of Corral F right behind us!!


----------



## Jason Bryer

FFigawi said:


> Nope, not a chance. With the amount of time people spend stopping for drinks, photos, and rides, there is no way to correlate someone's 5k time to their Disney finish time.



I tend to disagree. I envision an initial model like this:

Finish_Time ~ POT + POT_distance + Age_of_POT + First_Marathon + Age + Gender + Num_of_Photos

I am assuming Disney is tagging all photos with a bib number since they are atomically added to your account. Of course there are confounding variables, but there is error in all models. And Num_of_Photos couldn't be used in the prediction model since we wouldn't know that ahead of time, but could estimate how much that matters (i.e. is it even statistically significant).

My issue is that for the roughly 50% of runners that don't submit a POT, their coral placement is random. Did I misremember that if I selected 5:30 or longer it didn't ask for an expected completion time this year? I think such a model would smooth out the starting corals. And moreover, someone may choose to run slower or stop more during a Disney marathon, but for me it is about the first 5k to 10k while the field spreads out.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Jason Bryer said:


> I tend to disagree. I envision an initial model like this:
> 
> My issue is that for the roughly 50% of runners that don't submit a POT, their coral placement is random. Did I misremember that if I selected 5:30 or longer it didn't ask for an expected completion time this year? I think such a model would smooth out the starting corals. And moreover, someone may choose to run slower or stop more during a Disney marathon, but for me it is about the first 5k to 10k while the field spreads out.



Doh! I did misremember as @DopeyBadger indicated above. However, they are three self-reported buckets. I'd rather have real race data.


----------



## rteetz

No way they allow a 5K PoT for a Half or Full. Just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## ZellyB

Jason Bryer said:


> I tend to disagree. I envision an initial model like this:
> 
> Finish_Time ~ POT + POT_distance + Age_of_POT + First_Marathon + Age + Gender + Num_of_Photos
> 
> I am assuming Disney is tagging all photos with a bib number since they are atomically added to your account. Of course there are confounding variables, but there is error in all models. And Num_of_Photos couldn't be used in the prediction model since we wouldn't know that ahead of time, but could estimate how much that matters (i.e. is it even statistically significant).
> 
> My issue is that for the roughly 50% of runners that don't submit a POT, their coral placement is random. Did I misremember that if I selected 5:30 or longer it didn't ask for an expected completion time this year? I think such a model would smooth out the starting corals. And moreover, someone may choose to run slower or stop more during a Disney marathon, but for me it is about the first 5k to 10k while the field spreads out.



While it's possible that Disney could do this, I just don't see any reason they would be motivated to put in that kind of data analysis effort.  It really doesn't benefit Disney in any way and while there are always individuals who may not like the way they manage the corral system, that doesn't ever seem to be enough to stop the races from pulling in large attendance numbers.  So, there seems little point in trying to be more precise than the current system affords.


----------



## roxymama

I think we are all also forgetting the "if my family weren't here and the parks weren't here, I'd eat properly and go to bed properly and rest properly and actually do my last three training runs properly"
The vacation aspect can take any seasoned runner down a peg on speed even without factoring in stops.
Also that whole watching fireworks and then getting up at 3am.  I never wake up that early to run anywhere else.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jason Bryer said:


> Doh! I did misremember as @DopeyBadger indicated above. However, they are three self-reported buckets. I'd rather have real race data.



Here was an interesting breakdown of 2018 Disney Marathon finish times and other data:

https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018

I believe it was originally posted by @FFigawi in the 2018 thread after the race was over.

 

Using the current corral system, you can see that the peak for some corrals occurs roughly at the expected time.  With this comes a fairly large variability in finish even with those who do submit a POT.  For example, two people who were assigned Corral A finished in >8 hours, or said another way 16% of Corral A finished 1.5 hours slower than their POT would initially suggest.  Whereas, the peak moves further from expected in the last few corrals (D, E, F, G and H).  These seem to be about 30-60 minutes off from estimate for a variety of reasons (injury, alcohol, theme park rides, running with family, etc.).  The biggest shift coming in Corral F because runners got wise to the system on moving up in corrals.

But I think @ZellyB nailed it.  If it doesn't benefit Disney, then they're probably not going to do it.  It might get overly complicated to try and pre-predict race results.  Much simpler just to ask for a POT and if you don't have a submittable POT then estimated finish.  If you want to increase the POT submittable distance to 5k/10k sure, but all 5k/10k times would be treated equally across the board (with no other input like age or gender) for corral purposes.


----------



## croach

Jason Bryer said:


> I tend to disagree. I envision an initial model like this:
> 
> Finish_Time ~ POT + POT_distance + Age_of_POT + First_Marathon + Age + Gender + Num_of_Photos
> 
> I am assuming Disney is tagging all photos with a bib number since they are atomically added to your account. Of course there are confounding variables, but there is error in all models. And Num_of_Photos couldn't be used in the prediction model since we wouldn't know that ahead of time, but could estimate how much that matters (i.e. is it even statistically significant).
> 
> My issue is that for the roughly 50% of runners that don't submit a POT, their coral placement is random. Did I misremember that if I selected 5:30 or longer it didn't ask for an expected completion time this year? I think such a model would smooth out the starting corals. And moreover, someone may choose to run slower or stop more during a Disney marathon, but for me it is about the first 5k to 10k while the field spreads out.



I’m not really sure what your calculation is trying to do but why in the world would it include gender and age in the equation?


----------



## croach

...............


----------



## roxymama

Number of photos does not always corelate to time.  I'm a small sample size but for a 5k I ran out of Corral A and not even at the very front.  My 5k PR is 27:49, I finished in the low 28's and stopped for all 5 character stops.  There were no lines so they took mere seconds, longest I waited was for one person ahead of me. 
That was definitely not the case even from corral B on my latest half marathon.  There were lines blocks long as you got miles into the race.  I can only imagine what they will be for WDW weekend where I should be in D but may run with a friend from F-ish.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> While there were 26000-27000 bibs the last few years, I do believe there is some wiggle in those numbers. I feel like Disney might have a bigger rate of runners not showing up to the start. @Keels I believe usually has a good way to figure out the number of runners that did not finish the race. Something about a SAG and runner tracking is in my memory here. I think it was lower than 20% though.



SAG List is the name and bib number of all people that are pulled from the race either via medical or sweepers - so if you are transported by RunDisney/Track Shack to the finish area (via medical van, sweeper bus, golf cart, hot air balloon, etc.), you're on this list. It's scrubbed and updated after each race, so there's no real historic list that is accessible but I guess if you wanted to save data, you could copy the list after each race ... but I don't really care that much so I haven't done it. 

Anyway ... this list DOES include people who go inside the major medical tent post-race after crossing the finish line (ie., like if you have to go in a wheelchair or need an IV or something other than the self-serve area of BioFreeze and ice), but I don't think the number of those peeps is significant enough to make a difference.


----------



## flav

tidefan said:


> Just finished week 5 of Higdon Novice 1 (I think that I am on the same schedule as @run.minnie.miles ).  Did 10 miles on Saturday morning in GLORIOUS 60 degree weather here in Tuscaloosa, then went to go see the Tide play...
> 
> I think that the plan is definitely working.  My strategy of going out slow for the weekend "long" runs really seems to be paying off.  Also, I never thought that I'd figure a 4 or 5 mile run is a "short" run, but I am feeling that way a bit now.  One thing I do worry about, is with the longer runs coming up, what I should do about placing water/powerade so that I can hydrate during runs.  I really don't want to do 5 3-mile loops around the neighborhood, I'd rather get out about town, but I do want to be able to hydrate accordingly.  Anyone have strategies on this?


When the water fountains are closed in fall/winter, I just pause my long run and stop at a convenience store or pharmacy to buy electrolyte drink or water. Not super ecological but it is also exceptional.


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> I'm sure everyone here is already thinking about costumes for the race(s) (see above at @roxymama's bird!).
> 
> If anyone is interested in a red or green sparkle athletic skirt (size medium, brand new in package) let me know! I have one of each and I'll send it to you! No charge, I won them a while back.
> 
> View attachment 358553 View attachment 358554



I’d love the green one if it’s still available!!


----------



## JulieODC

I don’t really have a training plan for the 10k, but am planning a 10 miler a month later, so will sort of be dual training for that.

I need to start figuring out my plan for that! So this question was a good reminder!


----------



## KattyBelle

jennamfeo said:


> I'm sure everyone here is already thinking about costumes for the race(s) (see above at @roxymama's bird!).
> 
> If anyone is interested in a red or green sparkle athletic skirt (size medium, brand new in package) let me know! I have one of each and I'll send it to you! No charge, I won them a while back.
> 
> View attachment 358553 View attachment 358554



That's so awesome! I'd be interested in the red one if it's still available.


----------



## pluto377

My training is going ok.  That's pretty much how all my training cycles go.  I tend to miss a lot of runs.  I try my hardest, but life is hectic and motivation has always been a problem for me.  After my HM last weekend I've decided to incorporate some speed work and tempo runs in the hopes of improving my pace a bit.  I also bought some new sneakers because my plantar fascitis is really flaring up.  I was almost in tears the last two miles of the HM.  I've also got to do much better with my diet.  Not just to lose weight, but also to fuel my body better for long runs.  Hopefully it's not too late to turn things around and really start giving my best effort.

On that note, I'm reading all this PoT stuff and kicking myself that I didn't train harder for my PoT race.  Argh.  I hate that I will be stuck in the back with hordes of people when I know I could have been up further.


----------



## lahobbs4

So how confident are we that ticket prices will increase tomorrow?? 100%? Because I still haven't purchased mine for marathon weekend. 

I'm looking at you @rteetz


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> So how confident are we that ticket prices will increase tomorrow?? 100%? Because I still haven't purchased mine for marathon weekend.
> 
> I'm looking at you @rteetz



100 percent positive. The booking site will be down from midnight until early/mid morning to accommodate the change in ticketing process.


----------



## flav

I totally get why there is such a spread. If I submit a POT, then, my target finish time at runDisney will be the same because I want to start with same pace runners. I hate a sluggish start. Then, stopping for pictures, if not in the A corral, can seriously add time. Not only because of the lines but also because, as time goes by, you endup with slower and more congested corrals. It probably comes to what people come to runDisney for... Speed not always being the priority.


----------



## FFigawi

Jason Bryer said:


> I tend to disagree. I envision an initial model like this:
> 
> Finish_Time ~ POT + POT_distance + Age_of_POT + First_Marathon + Age + Gender + Num_of_Photos
> 
> I am assuming Disney is tagging all photos with a bib number since they are atomically added to your account. Of course there are confounding variables, but there is error in all models. And Num_of_Photos couldn't be used in the prediction model since we wouldn't know that ahead of time, but could estimate how much that matters (i.e. is it even statistically significant).



How is Disney going to know the number of photo stops, drink stops, and ride stops? Or how long one person spends at any particular stop? 1) not all photo stops have Disney photographers, so counting purely on the official ones isn't accurate. 2) the other possible stops have no official record at all. 3) not all stops take the same amount of time.


----------



## pluto377

Keels said:


> 100 percent positive. The booking site will be down from midnight until early/mid morning to accommodate the change in ticketing process.



Thanks for reminding me.  I just bought my tickets!  When I wake up tomorrow, I better not find out it would have been cheaper to wait!


----------



## lahobbs4

Keels said:


> 100 percent positive. The booking site will be down from midnight until early/mid morning to accommodate the change in ticketing process.



Just bought them, thank you!! Nothing like waiting until the last minute


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> How is Disney going to know the number of photo stops, drink stops, and ride stops? Or how long one person spends at any particular stop? 1) not all photo stops have Disney photographers, so counting purely on the official ones isn't accurate. 2) the other possible stops have no official record at all. 3) not all stops take the same amount of time.



You're thinking far too much about this. I stopped paying attention when it was suggested that all runners submit a 5K time.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> 100 percent positive. The booking site will be down from midnight until early/mid morning to accommodate the change in ticketing process.



Thanks for the heads up!  I’ve got my AP, but needed to get DD a ticket as a Christmas present since she’ll be going to Marathon Weekend with me. Hopefully buying tonight saved a few $$$!


----------



## roxymama

pluto377 said:


> Thanks for reminding me.  I just bought my tickets!  When I wake up tomorrow, I better not find out it would have been cheaper to wait!



Same here.  But I have to guess marathon weekend isn't gonna be the cheapest ticket level.  I'm only buying three park days which would be fri, sat, sun.  So I just went ahead and bought tonight.  May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## jennamfeo

JulieODC said:


> I’d love the green one if it’s still available!!





KattyBelle said:


> That's so awesome! I'd be interested in the red one if it's still available.


They are yours! PM me your addresses and I will sent them off this week!


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> So how confident are we that ticket prices will increase tomorrow?? 100%? Because I still haven't purchased mine for marathon weekend.
> 
> I'm looking at you @rteetz


I have an official thread on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies that will have a full run down once everything is out. I expect prices to rise for sure.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Same here.  But I have to guess marathon weekend isn't gonna be the cheapest ticket level.  I'm only buying three park days which would be fri, sat, sun.  So I just went ahead and bought tonight.  May the odds be ever in your favor!


Perfect amount for Goofy!


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> Has everyone started with their training?



Not yet, but almost. I have my last half ironman of the year this Sunday, then a week "off" and my marathon plan starts first week of November


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I have an official thread on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies that will have a full run down once everything is out. I expect prices to rise for sure.



For the first time ever I am kind of hoping for a price increase and more blackout dates for non florida resident APs.....but only as confirmation for my purchase 

I bought APs again for us this weekend and plan to activate them when we go on January. Im hoping to get January, plus a week in the summer and then a quick trip once Galaxy's Edge opens off of the APs while they have no blackouts.


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> They are yours! PM me your addresses and I will sent them off this week!



Thank you!!! Literally off to google potential RunDisney costumes in green


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> Thank you!!! Literally off to google potential RunDisney costumes in green



Tiana, tinkerbell, Mike wazowski, Ariel, petes dragon, disgust...


----------



## jmasgat

pluto377 said:


> My training is going ok.  That's pretty much how all my training cycles go.  I tend to miss a lot of runs.  I try my hardest, but life is hectic and motivation has always been a problem for me.  After my HM last weekend I've decided to incorporate some speed work and tempo runs in the hopes of improving my pace a bit.  I also bought some new sneakers because my plantar fascitis is really flaring up.  I was almost in tears the last two miles of the HM.  I've also got to do much better with my diet.  Not just to lose weight, but also to fuel my body better for long runs.  Hopefully it's not too late to turn things around and really start giving my best effort.
> 
> On that note, I'm reading all this PoT stuff and kicking myself that I didn't train harder for my PoT race.  Argh.  I hate that I will be stuck in the back with hordes of people when I know I could have been up further.



Don't beat yourself up! To quote Bobo the Bear from Muppets in Space...."Baby steps, sir, baby steps" (Insert your gender-specific pronoun). Don't overwhelm yourself with trying to take on too much.  In that spirit, here are some totally unsolicited suggestions.

Pace....If you want to improve your pace, then look at any training plan and pull out some ideas (Higdon, Hanson's, etc) and try a few.  Half mile repeats are good, as are tempo runs at HM or M pace (not sure what race you are doing)

As for your PF, have you tried using a tennis ball to roll the bottom of your foot? are you stretching your achilles and soleus (lower calf) muscles?

Diet....we all strive for improvement.  Just pick one thing you can work on to improve (my downfall is chocolate consumption--but I have made progress in saving the wine for weekends)

Fueling....we are all an experiment of one.  There are some standard recommendations for carb consumption by body weight/hour-then the form is what you can tolerate (solid, gel, liquid).  You'll get lots of opinions on what to try here.

As for the POT and corral placement---what's done is done.  People here have had varied experiences starting in a back corral, and not all awful.  There are ways on race day to minimize the stress.

Sorry for being long winded.  Just trying to say there are still things you can do without overwhelming yourself to still make a difference.  Good luck.


----------



## KattyBelle

jennamfeo said:


> They are yours! PM me your addresses and I will sent them off this week!



Thank you so much! Sent you a PM.



roxymama said:


> Tiana, tinkerbell, Mike wazowski, Ariel, petes dragon, disgust...



Dopey!


----------



## roxymama

I saved $5.44 total by buying my 3-day parkhopper tickets last night. (would be more if I had added the flex day thing.)  What can I buy at Disney for $5.44?  
The good thing is that since my Dad will be buying tix too, just not sure on three or two days for him...at least I know he will not be seeing an insane increase.  It would appear that they believe that marathon weekend isn't going to be as high-season as the previous weekend, but still a little higher than the remainder of the month.  

NOTE: this screen grab is only for someone looking at 3-day parkhopper with no flex dates.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm really hoping that this year the crowds are more manageable.  Last year was insane.


----------



## PrincessV

My thoughts on PoT:

1. Back when I first started doing rD races, the cutoff for PoT for halfs was higher - I want to say 3:00. As someone who has always started from mid- to back-pack, I've seen no positive change in crowd management since they went to a 2:45 cutoff. And I've only seen negative change since they went to a giant corral started in many mini-waves. IDK their reasons for doing it as they currently do, but if it had anything to do with crowd management, it's not working well.

2. Despite the more crowded conditions now vs. 5+ years ago, I've never not been able to run the race I want to run. Well, okay - PHM was sketchy. But at risk of sounding like a broken record, I nabbed a 20-minute PR in the marathon this year, starting from the back of G. It's always preferable to be in an earlier corral if that suits one's pace, but being further back isn't the worst thing ever, either.

3. @DopeyBadger I know mine was one of the first on-the-cusp PoTs we looked at and I am happy to report that rD backed up their email to me saying my 1:14:20 10K equated to a 2:44 half: I am, indeed, in E for W&D.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ZellyB said:


> I'm really hoping that this year the crowds are more manageable.  Last year was insane.



I’m heavily banking on the crowds being influenced more by the holidays than Marathon Weekend last year. I’m fully aware that Disney is never not busy now, but I’ve got to hope that last year was as bad as it gets.


----------



## steph0808

ZellyB said:


> I'm really hoping that this year the crowds are more manageable.  Last year was insane.



Agreed. I had no idea that the crowds would be that heavy - I am assuming because people were still on winter break. I had planned to run because I usually work the second Sunday of every month and last year, the marathon was the first Sunday, so it worked out perfectly. 

In 2013, the crowds were nice and low - it was a second Sunday then. I hope it's back to that!


----------



## steph0808

roxymama said:


> I saved $5.44 total by buying my 3-day parkhopper tickets last night. (would be more if I had added the flex day thing.)  What can I buy at Disney for $5.44?
> The good thing is that since my Dad will be buying tix too, just not sure on three or two days for him...at least I know he will not be seeing an insane increase.  It would appear that they believe that marathon weekend isn't going to be as high-season as the previous weekend, but still a little higher than the remainder of the month.
> 
> NOTE: this screen grab is only for someone looking at 3-day parkhopper with no flex dates.
> View attachment 358789



I saved $97 on two 5-day parkhoppers by buying from undercover tourist before the price increase. If I had bought direct from Disney, I think my savings would have only been $40 or so.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> 2. Despite the more crowded conditions now vs. 5+ years ago, I've never not been able to run the race I want to run. Well, okay - PHM was sketchy. But at risk of sounding like a broken record, I nabbed a 20-minute PR in the marathon this year, starting from the back of G. It's always preferable to be in an earlier corral if that suits one's pace, but being further back isn't the worst thing ever, either.



This is a great point.  And this data would back that up:






Even in Corrals F, G, and H there were still several runners running in the 3-5 hour range if that's what someone wants to do.  So for others, don't immediately be discouraged by a particular corral assignment because the data backs up that it's completely possible to run a fast race (if you choose to do so) in pretty much any corral.  I've shown that occurs even for runners actually starting in that particular corral and not just having been reassigned or corral jumping.  Granted there do appear to be runners who were initially assigned a different corral who ran in an earlier corral (thus skewing the data above), but that's a different story.

 

This also nicely shows the mini-waves (4 in F and 6 in G for example).



PrincessV said:


> 3. @DopeyBadger I know mine was one of the first on-the-cusp PoTs we looked at and I am happy to report that rD backed up their email to me saying my 1:14:20 10K equated to a 2:44 half: I am, indeed, in E for W&D.


----------



## ZellyB

steph0808 said:


> Agreed. I had no idea that the crowds would be that heavy - I am assuming because people were still on winter break. I had planned to run because I usually work the second Sunday of every month and last year, the marathon was the first Sunday, so it worked out perfectly.
> 
> In 2013, the crowds were nice and low - it was a second Sunday then. I hope it's back to that!



Our first marathon weekend was 2013 and the crowds were amazing.  I think it really spoiled us and we've been disappointed to find things more crowded each year.  But nothing could compare to what last year was like.  We went this past summer in July and it was a piece of cake compared to marathon weekend 2018.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> So, with about 86 days to go, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. Has everyone started with their training? How is it going? What's been working well for you? What's not working? Who wants to brag? Who needs a bit of motivation?


Well... we finally had a few hours of "Fall" here in the Sunshine State and they happened to coincide with my 14.5-miler - yippee!! Less effort, better pace FTW.
But, it seems my right Achilles has suddenly rejected the low-drop shoes I've been wearing for a year: it is not a happy camper. So I'm trying to give it some TLC while also trying to find new shoes with a higher drop. It's a steady rotation of shoes being delivered to my door, and then going back to the UPS store for return.
BUT, "Fall" left as quickly as it arrived and we now have record-setting temps, which overall sucks, but means I can get into my unheated pool and do some non-impact pool running and/or swimming, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## Jason Bryer

croach said:


> I’m not really sure what your calculation is trying to do but why in the world would it include gender and age in the equation?



It seems I hit a nerve, that was not my intention. I am an academic and enjoy engaging in these types of exercises. Of course Disney will only change the process if it is perceived as broken (i.e. they get more people than on this board complaining about coral placement). I do know Disney has an army of data scientists, I wonder if any are helping the runDisney group. 

I included age and gender in my _initial model_ because prior data suggests these are at least somewhat correlated with running speed. Perhaps they wouldn't be important in this situation, but I wouldn't know until I run the models. Same with number of photos. And I didn't even bring up the possibility of interaction effects ;-)

Am I wrong that most think the large corals and placement for non-POT runners is problematic? I think so, which is why I submitted a POT. Maybe for half the runners it's not a big deal. But it is fun to think about possible better solutions.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> It seems I hit a nerve, that was not my intention. I am an academic and enjoy engaging in these types of exercises. Of course Disney will only change the process if it is perceived as broken (i.e. they get more people than on this board complaining about coral placement). I do know Disney has an army of data scientists, I wonder if any are helping the runDisney group.
> 
> I included age and gender in my _initial model_ because prior data suggests these are at least somewhat correlated with running speed. Perhaps they wouldn't be important in this situation, but I wouldn't know until I run the models. Same with number of photos. And I didn't even bring up the possibility of interaction effects ;-)
> 
> Am I wrong that most think the large corals and placement for non-POT runners is problematic? I think so, which is why I submitted a POT. Maybe for half the runners it's not a big deal. But it is fun to think about possible better solutions.


Just a question, are you newer to runDisney? runDisney doesn't operate on data science. They are a very strange and often don't always do what makes sense. 

It may be problematic but Disney isn't changing from it. runDisney races are ones that many try to PR, its more of a fun have a good time race. If you are looking to PR or place you are likely submitting a POT.


----------



## rteetz

FYI I have an FAQ thread with ins and outs of the new ticket system for WDW on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board if people here still need tickets.


----------



## roxymama

Jason Bryer said:


> It seems I hit a nerve, that was not my intention. I am an academic and enjoy engaging in these types of exercises. Of course Disney will only change the process if it is perceived as broken (i.e. they get more people than on this board complaining about coral placement). I do know Disney has an army of data scientists, I wonder if any are helping the runDisney group.
> 
> I included age and gender in my _initial model_ because prior data suggests these are at least somewhat correlated with running speed. Perhaps they wouldn't be important in this situation, but I wouldn't know until I run the models. Same with number of photos. And I didn't even bring up the possibility of interaction effects ;-)
> 
> Am I wrong that most think the large corals and placement for non-POT runners is problematic? I think so, which is why I submitted a POT. Maybe for half the runners it's not a big deal. But it is fun to think about possible better solutions.



Ultimately I think we all like to dissect and figure out things and debate them which is why we are all here existing on a message board.  There are things that rundisney has no huge incentive to implement, but it can be fun to nitpick the data.  It's always best not to take anything too personally.  Unless anyone says anything bad about the Tiki Room or the People Mover...then I will be seriously agitated


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Ultimately I think we all like to dissect and figure out things and debate them which is why we are all here existing on a message board.  There are things that rundisney has no huge incentive to implement, but it can be fun to nitpick the data.  It's always best not to take anything too personally.  Unless anyone says anything bad about the Tiki Room or the People Mover...then I will be seriously agitated


AND COUNTRY BEARS!


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> I saved $5.44 total by buying my 3-day parkhopper tickets last night. (would be more if I had added the flex day thing.)  What can I buy at Disney for $5.44?
> 
> View attachment 358789


Dole Whip!  Even after the recent F&B price hike you should have a few pennies left over after tax.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I'm really hoping that this year the crowds are more manageable.  Last year was insane.



Last time I checked touringplans.com, the park crowd levels ranged from 2-6, with an average level of 4-5.

That can all change, of course, but I’m banking on marathon weekend 2019 being reminiscent of 2017. No big rD anniversary, further from the holidays and I’ve read elsewhere that more people could be putting off trips until Galaxy’s Edge opens late next year.


----------



## ZellyB

Jason Bryer said:


> It seems I hit a nerve, that was not my intention. I am an academic and enjoy engaging in these types of exercises. Of course Disney will only change the process if it is perceived as broken (i.e. they get more people than on this board complaining about coral placement). I do know Disney has an army of data scientists, I wonder if any are helping the runDisney group.
> 
> I included age and gender in my _initial model_ because prior data suggests these are at least somewhat correlated with running speed. Perhaps they wouldn't be important in this situation, but I wouldn't know until I run the models. Same with number of photos. And I didn't even bring up the possibility of interaction effects ;-)
> 
> Am I wrong that most think the large corals and placement for non-POT runners is problematic? I think so, which is why I submitted a POT. Maybe for half the runners it's not a big deal. But it is fun to think about possible better solutions.



Oh, I think plenty of us think it's problematic...runDisney has just beaten us all down into submission.  

And, speculating about possible solutions is fun.  It's always nice to play the fantasy game about how they could improve the racing experience.  Like, I want them to just let me start in the A corral because, well, okay, I have no rational reason, but it would still be nice.


----------



## PrincessV

Jason Bryer said:


> Am I wrong that most think the large corals and placement for non-POT runners is problematic? I think so, which is why I submitted a POT. Maybe for half the runners it's not a big deal.


Define "problematic"... because it's no problem at all from rD's view, given that this is how they've been operating for a couple years now. My guess is that they were sick to death of hearing complaints that "Susie and I both entered a 2:45 finish, so how come Susie got into corral E and I'm stuck in corral F?!" With everyone who entered the same time in one corral, that's fewer mails and phone calls to deal with, so it's a win at rD's end.

For we runners in the giant corrals? Eh. I mean, I hate crowds and, thus, am not a fan of the current system. But as I've said before, being in the giant corrals has rarely* been a barrier to running the race I want to run. So while I don't _enjoy_ the current system, I can't honestly say it's a _problem_ either, KWIM?

(*PHM is the exception. That was really, really unpleasant and difficult.)


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Last time I checked touringplans.com, the park crowd levels ranged from 2-6, with an average level of 4-5.
> 
> That can all change, of course, but I’m banking on marathon weekend 2019 being reminiscent of 2017. No big rD anniversary, further from the holidays and I’ve read elsewhere that more people could be putting off trips until Galaxy’s Edge opens late next year.


They will change several times yet. My Wine and Dine crowds have changed at least a dozen times. 

I will say Disney has priced the marathon weekend dates at mid to upper level tickets. I was playing with the new system and with a 1-day ticket the price is $122 per day on marathon weekend.


----------



## tigger536

Only 8 people in corral C finished in over 8 hours.  I'm so proud.   Must add even more rides and drinks next year, lol.  I need to keep my game up.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Unless anyone says anything bad about the Tiki Room or the People Mover...then I will be seriously agitated



Why is there strange chanting in the Tiki Room???
I'm okay with the birds singing words and the flowers crooning. But what's with the chanting??? It's so weird!!!


----------



## Jason Bryer

PrincessV said:


> Define "problematic"... because it's no problem at all from rD's view, given that this is how they've been operating for a couple years now. My guess is that they were sick to death of hearing complaints that "Susie and I both entered a 2:45 finish, so how come Susie got into corral E and I'm stuck in corral F?!" With everyone who entered the same time in one corral, that's fewer mails and phone calls to deal with, so it's a win at rD's end.
> 
> For we runners in the giant corrals? Eh. I mean, I hate crowds and, thus, am not a fan of the current system. But as I've said before, being in the giant corrals has rarely* been a barrier to running the race I want to run. So while I don't _enjoy_ the current system, I can't honestly say it's a _problem_ either, KWIM?
> 
> (*PHM is the exception. That was really, really unpleasant and difficult.)



@rteetz Newish compared to other on this forum. I have been following along for a couple of years. And I'm getting that runDisney is not data driven, that seems very clear. I should have phrased it as a question: Given Disney's emphasis on data for other parts of its business, why hasn't that made its way to runDisney? 

@PrincessV I agree rD does not view it as problematic. They probably won't view it as problematic until there is a serious injury at the start and/or registrations drop (or possibly if complaints become larger in numbers). I am complaining about the large corrals but I'm still registered for the race, so I see rD POV that there isn't a problem to fix (yet).

I agree too that it doesn't really impact the race. I thought the crowd smoothed out nicely by the 2nd or 3rd mile. Maybe I lost a minute dodging or trying to pass, but what's a minute over 26.2 miles?!


----------



## Jason Bryer

roxymama said:


> Unless anyone says anything bad about the Tiki Room or the People Mover...then I will be seriously agitated



Love People Mover, won't hear anything bad from me about that!


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> They will change several times yet. My Wine and Dine crowds have changed at least a dozen times.
> 
> I will say Disney has priced the marathon weekend dates at mid to upper level tickets. I was playing with the new system and with a 1-day ticket the price is $122 per day on marathon weekend.



Looks like they also know that there are a lot of people who start their vacation that Wed, Thur etc. because you have to be there for the expo and races.  Because those dates are a teeny bit more $ than someone like me who is coming in on Friday in the middle of the race weekend.  



SarahDisney said:


> Why is there strange chanting in the Tiki Room???
> I'm okay with the birds singing words and the flowers crooning. But what's with the chanting??? It's so weird!!!



Oh man, the chanting is the best.  Let's go together during WDW weekend so you can die of second-hand embarassment while I loudly chant along!


----------



## roxymama

Re giant corrals:  I'm no stranger to giant "you don't meet the qualification cutoff" corrals in big city races near me.  Just hung out in one a week ago.  But usually you don't have to be in those corrals at the same time that the head corrals have to be.  There's multiple start times.  Would it make any sense at all for Disney to have two back to back start times for the front portion and the back portion with different "you must be in your corral by" times to eliminate the insane waits for the back of the packers ORRRRRR does that not matter because people will still want to get in the corrals early to get better access to picture stops and more cushion from the sweepers??? 

Well, I think I've talked myself out of that idea.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Looks like they also know that there are a lot of people who start their vacation that Wed, Thur etc. because you have to be there for the expo and races.  Because those dates are a teeny bit more $ than someone like me who is coming in on Friday in the middle of the race weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, the chanting is the best.  Let's go together during WDW weekend so you can die of second-hand embarassment while I loudly chant along!


Friday is the perfect arrival day for Goofy...


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> @rteetz Newish compared to other on this forum. I have been following along for a couple of years. And I'm getting that runDisney is not data driven, that seems very clear. I should have phrased it as a question: Given Disney's emphasis on data for other parts of its business, why hasn't that made its way to runDisney?


A lot of things Disney does doesn’t make sense. Their reservation systems are all different. So Disneyland, DCL and WDW are all different systems. Their apps all operate differently as well. Today Disney just rolled out a crazy ambitious ticket system that you need a PhD to understand.


----------



## Barca33Runner

The People Mover does excellently in achieving its primary purpose of diverting crowds from better attractions. #facts #science


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> I should have phrased it as a question: Given Disney's emphasis on data for other parts of its business, why hasn't that made its way to runDisney?



You mean the data from four-plus years ago that’s just now being disseminated into use? Even with all the data they do have, Disney takes longer than most companies to make data-based adaptive change.

Also, RunDisney is a very small department under the arm of Disney Sports & Youth Activities that operates as a largely outsourced, break-even organization. As long as events aren’t losing money and still contribute to the overall fiscal bottom line (ie. filling up parks and hotels during the slowest times of the season), it’s very much “ain’t broke, don’t fix it”. It’s not created as a charity event to make every runner happy, it’s just a way to get an extra 25,000 people to Disney on a slow weekend.


----------



## ZellyB

After having experienced the Chicago marathon along with @roxymama liked that you weren't required to be in your corrals as early as you must be at Disney.  Maybe people would arrive early regardless, but it was a nice part of the Chicago experience.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Oh man, the chanting is the best. Let's go together during WDW weekend so you can die of second-hand embarassment while I loudly chant along!



Sounds like a plan. I gotta die eventually, and second-hand embarrassment in the tiki room seems like a decent way to go.



roxymama said:


> Re giant corrals: I'm no stranger to giant "you don't meet the cutoff" corrals in big city races near me. Just hung out in one a week ago. But usually you don't have to be in those corrals at the same time that the head corrals have to be. There's multiple start times. Would it make any sense at all for Disney to have two back to back start times for the front portion and the back portion with different "you must be in your corral by" times to eliminate the insane waits for the back of the packers ORRRRRR does that not matter because people will still want to get in the corrals early to get better access to picture stops and more cushion from the sweepers???



I'd definitely be a fan of wave starts at runDisney races. Gives me more time to wait in pre-race character lines while the earlier corrals are headed to the start .

But in all seriousness ... I just did a race that had 11,000+ finishers. So about rD 5K/10K size, right? They had the wave 1 and wave 2 corrals separated, and everything was fine ... and I didnt even show up until wave 1 corrals were starting. 
I dont know that it would help with the on-couse character stops, because those long lines come from accumulation of people, but it'll definitely help with pre-race porta potty lines.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> I'd definitely be a fan of wave starts at runDisney races. Gives me more time to wait in pre-race character lines while the earlier corrals are headed to the start .
> 
> But in all seriousness ... I just did a race that had 11,000+ finishers. So about rD 5K/10K size, right? They had the wave 1 and wave 2 corrals separated, and everything was fine ... and I didnt even show up until wave 1 corrals were starting.
> I dont know that it would help with the on-couse character stops, because those long lines come from accumulation of people, but it'll definitely help with pre-race porta potty lines.



You don't have to be in your corral at the very start of the race, no matter what the race guide says. I aim to walk into my corral about when corral B is starting. This gives me five minutes or so to ditch my sweats, tie my shoes, and get ready to run. Yes, getting there earlier gives you a position closer to the front of your corral and is less stressful if you stress out over this sort of thing, but it's not required.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Today Disney just rolled out a crazy ambitious ticket system that you need a PhD to understand.


  I think it's pretty simple actually. I was expecting it to be confusing and I find it straight foward easy to understand.  Of course I'm glad I've got my AP already.


As for corrals nobody wants to be in Corral Z, so fewer corrals make it sound better at least.   I don't know, but I can't see them changing the way they do it anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I think it's pretty simple actually. I was expecting it to be confusing and I find it straight foward easy to understand.  Of course I'm glad I've got my AP already.
> 
> 
> As for corrals nobody wants to be in Corral Z, so fewer corrals make it sound better at least.   I don't know, but I can't see them changing the way they do it anytime soon.


You haven’t ventured into the TPAS board then  

While it’s simple to just purchase a new ticket there are still dozens of questions about upgrading, modifying and much more.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> You don't have to be in your corral at the very start of the race, no matter what the race guide says. I aim to walk into my corral about when corral B is starting. This gives me five minutes or so to ditch my sweats, tie my shoes, and get ready to run. Yes, getting there earlier gives you a position closer to the front of your corral and is less stressful if you stress out over this sort of thing, but it's not required.



True. But I think a lot of people dont know that (I didnt my first race), and having formally announced separate start times would probably help people who are new to rD and maybe haven't done large races before so they dont know that the last corral doesnt start until an hour after the announced start time (I still feel like a rD newbie most days, so I tend to look at things from the newbie perspective).

Also ... do they still do character pictures in the pre-race area after the race starts? Because for me that can be a game changer ... if I can show up later and still get my pre-race pictures, I'd be okay being further back in my corral.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... do they still do character pictures in the pre-race area after the race starts? Because for me that can be a game changer ... if I can show up later and still get my pre-race pictures, I'd be okay being further back in my corral.


They usually tend to cut them off right around race start to make people go to the corrals but there are times too that they have been out after races start.


----------



## KSellers88

roxymama said:


> I saved $5.44 total by buying my 3-day parkhopper tickets last night. (would be more if I had added the flex day thing.)  What can I buy at Disney for $5.44?
> The good thing is that since my Dad will be buying tix too, just not sure on three or two days for him...at least I know he will not be seeing an insane increase.  It would appear that they believe that marathon weekend isn't going to be as high-season as the previous weekend, but still a little higher than the remainder of the month.
> 
> NOTE: this screen grab is only for someone looking at 3-day parkhopper with no flex dates.
> View attachment 358789



That's one bucket of popcorn! (Also known as my favorite snack at Disney!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Would it make any sense at all for Disney to have two back to back start times for the front portion and the back portion with different "you must be in your corral by" times to eliminate the insane waits for the back of the packers ORRRRRR does that not matter because people will still want to get in the corrals early to get better access to picture stops and more cushion from the sweepers???



If the start-finish of the corrals was the same (5:30am to 6:30am) then I don't see it making much of a difference.  As @FFigawi points out, even with the current system you're not really required to show up early.  There is just a certain time they claim in the guide as a time you need to be in by (5:00am? if memory serves me correct).  If you want to show up later, as long as the buses are running (or you have your own transportation), then you can show up later.  But to advertise that could get a bit tricky.  Are any of the roads used for traffic to bring runners in majorly impacted by the start of the M/HM?  I know the exit is for the 5k/10k.

One way you could further disperse the crowds and potentially have a second start that was slightly delayed (like Chicago where they encourage you to show up later) is to either move the current start earlier (5:30am to 5:00am) or move the end of the corrals to later (6:30am to 7:00am).  I would guess a lot of runners wouldn't want to see an earlier start time.  I'd also guess that Disney doesn't want to move the end of the release to later.  Currently, the Balloon Ladies are projected to reach Grand Floridian (Mile 7 and just having exited MK just a bit earlier) at around 8:30am.  If you move the end of the corral release to later, it's likely to impact the opening of MK at 9am which I highly doubt Disney wants anything to do with.  They want the Main Street spectators out and the paying crowds in.  So moving the end corral release to later would probably require a redesign on the marathon/half marathon course.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@roxymama - it will not get you a pretzel!


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> @roxymama - it will not get you a pretzel!


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Re giant corrals:  I'm no stranger to giant "you don't meet the qualification cutoff" corrals in big city races near me.  Just hung out in one a week ago.  But usually you don't have to be in those corrals at the same time that the head corrals have to be.  There's multiple start times.  Would it make any sense at all for Disney to have two back to back start times for the front portion and the back portion with different "you must be in your corral by" times to eliminate the insane waits for the back of the packers ORRRRRR does that not matter because people will still want to get in the corrals early to get better access to picture stops and more cushion from the sweepers???
> 
> Well, I think I've talked myself out of that idea.


I LIKE this idea.
I actually think this would be a good idea from the perspective of me as a runner- I do not _have _to be on a bus by 3:30, I do not have to stand outside in sleet, but could be if I so desire- clearly this has no bearing on rD's choices.  I can see that if numbers were crunched (already addressed above, not really rD's thing), that it could also be an additional revenue source- fewer buses, fewer runners to manage toward the corals, fewer corals to police for jumpers or what not, that never ending coffee cart at the start area has more of a chance to earn $$, and probably other things.  There would be other logistics to adjust per DopeyBadger's comment above about moving out non-day guests, but this is not insurmountable.  They had a smaller field running the cast member 5K last week, and that had walkers with strollers circling the AK parking lot while people were coming in to park, and a hundred people in line for a photo with Pluto 20 minutes before park open.   Neither of these was the worst part of the race. {lots of other things were not good}


----------



## rteetz

*The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*

Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> *The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend



Excuse me while I change all my plans so that I can do this every single day...


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I LIKE this idea.
> I actually think this would be a good idea from the perspective of me as a runner- I do not _have _to be on a bus by 3:30, I do not have to stand outside in sleet, but could be if I so desire- clearly this has no bearing on rD's choices.  I can see that if numbers were crunched (already addressed above, not really rD's thing), that it could also be an additional revenue source- fewer buses, fewer runners to manage toward the corals, fewer corals to police for jumpers or what not, that never ending coffee cart at the start area has more of a chance to earn $$, and probably other things.  There would be other logistics to adjust per DopeyBadger's comment above about moving out non-day guests, but this is not insurmountable.  They had a smaller field running the cast member 5K last week, and that had walkers with strollers circling the AK parking lot while people were coming in to park, and a hundred people in line for a photo with Pluto 20 minutes before park open.   Neither of these was the worst part of the race. {lots of other things were not good}



Did the friends and family race go through the AK when the park was open to day guests?  I mean this happens already for the marathon as is.  My guess is that Disney treats the MK a little differently.  But a key would be the spectator part of it.  During the half and full spectators can watch from inside MK on Main Street for free.  If the end of corral release is delayed this might get tricky if the race is still ongoing but now you're telling some spectators they have to leave before their runner has passed by because the park is about to open.  Means they might have to make this free spectator option into a ticketed event. Oh no... I've said too much...


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Excuse me while I change all my plans so that I can do this every single day...


Please let me know when you come to DL so you can take Bay to this while we ride GOTG. Hahaha.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> *The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend


That’s a hard no there for me


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> *The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend


I was hoping this would open before we get there for Christmas!! My kids will be thrilled, and I can send them in with DH while I go get a beer, right?




DopeyBadger said:


> Did the friends and family race go through the AK when the park was open to day guests?  I mean this happens already for the marathon as is.  My guess is that Disney treats the MK a little differently.  But a key would be the spectator part of it.  During the half and full spectators can watch from inside MK on Main Street for free.  If the end of corral release is delayed this might get tricky if the race is still ongoing but now you're telling some spectators they have to leave before their runner has passed by because the park is about to open.  Means they might have to make this free spectator option into a ticketed event. Oh no... I've said too much...


The run/walk _should_ have been over by park open, but there were still stragglers  not yet into the park gate when I left at 7:45 and there were lots of people lined up waiting to come in even though park open was officially at 9.  I cannot imagine they got the health and wellness fair at the end cleaned up before paying guests were in there.  I appreciate the point that this would be significantly more complicated with MK, but I think if the had a compelling reason to make the race more appealing to runners (which I agree they do not) they could figure the Main Street Spectator thing out.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Please let me know when you come to DL so you can take Bay to this while we ride GOTG. Hahaha.



Sorry, I dont take kids to kids activities. That's not creepy enough for me. I'll gladly take her on Incredicoaster while you guys are on GOTG, though.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Sorry, I dont take kids to kids activities. That's not creepy enough for me. I'll gladly take her on Incredicoaster while you guys are on GOTG, though.


Well the Incredicoaster is her favorite coaster....


----------



## LdyStormy76

roxymama said:


> Re giant corrals:  I'm no stranger to giant "you don't meet the qualification cutoff" corrals in big city races near me.  Just hung out in one a week ago.  But usually you don't have to be in those corrals at the same time that the head corrals have to be.  There's multiple start times.  Would it make any sense at all for Disney to have two back to back start times for the front portion and the back portion with different "you must be in your corral by" times to eliminate the insane waits for the back of the packers ORRRRRR does that not matter because people will still want to get in the corrals early to get better access to picture stops and more cushion from the sweepers???
> 
> Well, I think I've talked myself out of that idea.



runDisney Paris actually did this. The guide clearly stated what time each corral closed. So for a 7 am start A had to be in place by 6:30, and they moved them up into the chute not long after that. I was in D and showed up about 6:45 but did not have to be there until 7:05 and they moved us  into the chute about 7:30. Two reasons that I think DLP can do it and WDW can’t: no on property road closures to worry about and a more efficient security screening system.


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> EDIT: They have been claimed!
> 
> I'm sure everyone here is already thinking about costumes for the race(s) (see above at @roxymama's bird!).
> 
> If anyone is interested in a red or green sparkle athletic skirt (size medium, brand new in package) let me know! I have one of each and I'll send it to you! No charge, I won them a while back.
> 
> View attachment 358553 View attachment 358554





jennamfeo said:


> They are yours! PM me your addresses and I will sent them off this week!





roxymama said:


> Tiana, tinkerbell, Mike wazowski, Ariel, petes dragon, disgust...



I’ve got Te Fiti on my mind.....




rteetz said:


> *The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend



Haha I literally just added this to my WDW schedule - my girls will like it. Glad they updated the old version - with characters barely on TV anymore (DD used to be SUCh a Sofia fan!)


----------



## Philo2020

I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.

Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .

Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## JeffW

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!



Based on previous discussions, I think you will get a lot of positive feedback on Ghosts.  I personally have used them for about 5 years for all of my 10k/HM/M training.  I think they are a great shoe for neutral runners


----------



## a-mad

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!



I don't claim to be the best expert on shoes, but I'll give you my limited advice - I have been running in Saucony's for the last 10 years, and have loved them.  I have always purchased the "Ride" series (up to Ride 10).  I typically get my shoes through RoadRunner.com on sale, and this last sale they were completely stocked out of all Ride's so I rolled the dice and got Saucony Freedom ISO's based on reviews (I could also return for free if dissatisfied).  It is also a neutral shoe and has the "Everrun" cushion which I like.  I bought two pair so I can train with them and use them for Marathon Weekend.  I've now run about 60 miles in them, and I've loved them as well.  I've heard good things about Saucony Guide's as well.  For me, I have yet to be disappointed in a Saucony shoe.


----------



## soar2878

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!



I used to wear Asics Gel Nimbus for all my longer runs until they came out with the 19s. 

Since then I have been using the Ghosts and they are great. I use them for all my double digit mile runs. 

Is there a reason you don't run longer mileage with the Ghost's?

For anything under 10, I use the Reebok floatride run fast. Super light and fun.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Seems like I'm always a couple of days late getting to SAFD... as conversations have changed to POT, ticketing, etc.... so bear with me... 

Training is going pretty well.  This is my first experience with WDW Marathon Weekend, and specifically with the Dopey challenge.  I'm relying on my bro-in-law with whom I've trained for all my marathons for our training.  Up until last weekend we've had incredibly good late summer/fall weather here in Utah.  We do all of our runs early in the morning, so we've been running in typically 50-60 degree weather.  Our only challenge has been wildfires in the area which affected air quality for a couple of weeks.  Not fun (and we smelled like a campfire), but other than that, it's been great.  This last weekend, temps dipped into the 30's on our run - and from here on out this will probably be the norm and will hopefully prep us for any extreme temps we may get in January (although "dry" cold is so much more different than "humid" cold... and is quite an adjustment for us desert-dwellers!)

We typically run 6 miles on Tue and Thurs followed by our long run on Saturday.  We have ranged between 13 miles and 21 miles on our Saturday runs.  We will probably continue this plan through January, with adjustments for weather as needed.  We are headed down for our kids' school Fall Break this weekend to Southern Utah where it will be warmer and we are planning on doing a few more long runs in succession.

We bought our tickets last night to beat the price change.  I think we saved a bit - not a lot... but it was good to be safe.  It's also nice to have my tickets loaded into MDE now so I can begin prepping for FP+ acquisition on the morning of Nov 10th!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> In my opinion, I'd agree with you. It's because runDisney markets themselves to first timers and is much more open to all pace groups than some other large races can be.


I agree.  The Giant Race advertises itself as friendlier to slower runners, yet its recommended minimum pace is 15:00 per mile instead of the runDisney 16 minute pace.  I do think the Giant Race is friendly to slower runners, but it's definitely a very different vibe to the race.  



DopeyBadger said:


> So for others, don't immediately be discouraged by a particular corral assignment because the data backs up that it's completely possible to run a fast race (if you choose to do so) in pretty much any corral.


Definitely true.  While I am certainly not fast, I have comfortably finished every runDisney event I've done and started all in the second to last or last corrals and been able to take some pictures along the course if I wanted to.  



SarahDisney said:


> Also ... do they still do character pictures in the pre-race area after the race starts?


For Dark Side, the characters left the pre-race area at 5:00am sharp.  They did not cut the lines off, but warned runners that they would leave at 5:00am.  Shortly before 5:00am, a runDisney cast member would cut the line and determine that a specific runner or their group would be the last one.  This past April, I was the last runner in line for Captain Phasma.  In the case of Dark Side, runners could take photos with their own cameras in front of the backdrops after the characters left if they wanted to.  



rteetz said:


> *The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Opens just in time for Marathon Weekend


I would pay money to attend an Ewok dance party on Batuu after Star Wars Galaxy's Edge opens.  And yes I know the Ewoks really partied on the forest moon of Endor.  



SarahDisney said:


> Excuse me while I change all my plans so that I can do this every single day...


I'm in for at least twice a day at the aforementioned Ewok dance party on Batuu.  



DopeyBadger said:


> Means they might have to make this free spectator option into a ticketed event. Oh no... I've said too much...


No worries.  You didn't give them an idea they didn't already have.  They already charge the chEAR squad to spectate their runners from inside Disneyland or Disney California Adventure for their races.  Or at least they did when those races were around.


----------



## CDKG

Sleepless Knight said:


> I would pay money to attend an Ewok dance party on Batuu after Star Wars Galaxy's Edge opens. And yes I know the Ewoks really partied on the forest moon of Endor.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm in for at least twice a day at the aforementioned Ewok dance party on Batuu.



That's a lot of Yub Nub.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!



My advise is to go to a store that specializes in running if there is one nearby. I have a FleetFeet near me. They spent quite a bit of time with me, measuring my feet, watching me run in the parking lot, and trying out various shoes while actually running. It was well worth the time.


----------



## PrincessV

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!


My advice is that the best shoe for you, is the shoe that works best for you - and the only way to figure that out is to try some! Lots of folks go to a store and are fitted perfectly; it's never worked for me, so I'm something of an expert on DIY shoe fitting. If it ain't broke (nothing hurts? shoes feel good? you don't feel like they're forcing you to run differently than what feels natural?), don't try to fix it. If the Ghost and Guide are working for you, stick with them! I've run in the Ghost 7 and Guide 9 - both were more than capable of handling the marathon distance. I didn't love either and have since found alternatives I like better for my individual needs, but they're both good shoes if they work well for you.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Philo2020 said:


> I know there have been numerous discussions regarding shoes over the years but I wanted get some recent thoughts for those that have some shoe knowledge.  I am fairly new to the longer distance running world, I would consider HM and M's to be longer distance running , so I am still figuring out how shoes impact my running.  I am due for some new shoes and want to get thoughts from all the experienced folks on this board.  I have been using Brooks Ghost 10's for my short runs, say under 8 miles, and Saucony Guide 10's for my runs over 8 miles.  I am a fairly neutral runner, slight pronation? I believe.
> 
> Any thoughts on if these (or more recent models of those shoes) are good for this type of running?  I know there are a ton of thoughts and opinions and I have read so many articles I am not sure the answer anymore .
> 
> Thanks as always for your thoughts and opinions!


I am also a neutral runner and am currently on my third pair of Brooks Ghosts. I use them as my trail shoes since the trails are well traveled and not super rocky. I gone up to 22 miles on trails with them, no problems. Why do you feel the need to keep them for fewer miles?

I haven’t tried the Sauconys you mentioned. I road run and workout in Nike Pegasus (since 1997!) since they are great for my narrow feet, plus our local Nike outlet has last year’s models for next to nothing. Of course, this was all prior to my current ankle issues.


----------



## Philo2020

soar2878 said:


> I used to wear Asics Gel Nimbus for all my longer runs until they came out with the 19s.
> 
> Since then I have been using the Ghosts and they are great. I use them for all my double digit mile runs.
> 
> Is there a reason you don't run longer mileage with the Ghost's?
> 
> For anything under 10, I use the Reebok floatride run fast. Super light and fun.



No particular reason for not using the Ghosts for longer runs, just how I started with my Marathon training last year and haven't really changed.  They are working fine, just thought I would see what other folks are doing.  The Ghosts feel lighter than the Saucony Guides so mentally I equated that to not holding up as well on longs runs, nothing even remotely scientific .


----------



## Philo2020

PrincessV said:


> My advice is that the best shoe for you, is the shoe that works best for you - and the only way to figure that out is to try some! Lots of folks go to a store and are fitted perfectly; it's never worked for me, so I'm something of an expert on DIY shoe fitting. If it ain't broke (nothing hurts? shoes feel good? you don't feel like they're forcing you to run differently than what feels natural?), don't try to fix it. If the Ghost and Guide are working for you, stick with them! I've run in the Ghost 7 and Guide 9 - both were more than capable of handling the marathon distance. I didn't love either and have since found alternatives I like better for my individual needs, but they're both good shoes if they work well for you.



Thank you all for the responses and thoughts.  I pretty much agree with the "if it ain't broke" philosophy but as I have increased my pace and overall goals I thought I would see if there were potentially better options out there.  There are so many shoe options these days, there is no way to try them all.


----------



## camaker

Philo2020 said:


> No particular reason for not using the Ghosts for longer runs, just how I started with my Marathon training last year and haven't really changed.  They are working fine, just thought I would see what other folks are doing.  The Ghosts feel lighter than the Saucony Guides so mentally I equated that to not holding up as well on longs runs, nothing even remotely scientific .



I switched over to the Ghost from the Brooks Glycerin this year.  The newer Glycerin models have gotten so cushioned that it was causing shin problems for me and the Ghosts have been perfect.  I just finished my first marathon training cycle in them and can say they held up extremely well through the entire training program and on a wet race day at the Chicago Marathon.  As a bonus, I'm a heavier runner and was never able to get more than 220 miles out of a pair of Glycerins, but the Ghosts have been holding up for 275-300 miles/pair.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> That's a lot of Yub Nub.


I'm still bitter about removing the original Ewok celebration song from Return of the Jedi.  That's my go to song for celebrating getting through something intensely challenging, be it a major work deadline or a runDisney race challenge.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm still bitter about removing the original Ewok celebration song from Return of the Jedi.  That's my go to song for celebrating getting through something intensely challenging, be it a major work deadline or a runDisney race challenge.



So ... I'm guessing you've been listening to that song a lot this week


----------



## cavepig

Anyone Uber to Epcot for the races, especially if they were volunteering?  I need to get from Sports to Epcot at what like 3:00am for the 5k. I won't have a car, so am thinking Uber.  Where do you tell them to go?  I've never used Uber & only taken buses to the races so do I just put in Epcot bus stop or is there a specific lot for the races that I'm not thinking of for drop off. Thanks!


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Anyone Uber to Epcot for the races, especially if they were volunteering?  I need to get from Sports to Epcot at what like 3:00am for the 5k. I won't have a car, so am thinking Uber.  Where do you tell them to go?  I've never used Uber & only taken buses to the races so do I just put in Epcot bus stop or is there a specific lot for the races that I'm not thinking of for drop off. Thanks!



You can pre-schedule it the night before (that guarantees that you'll have a ride in the morning) and there are electronic signs that say Runner Drop-Off that will take Ubers to the bus area. The start area will be all lit up, so you can also see if they'll drop you off close to there so you won't have the extra walk, but it's easiest if you just select Epcot on the app and have your driver follow the signs for Runner Drop-Off.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> You can pre-schedule it the night before (that guarantees that you'll have a ride in the morning) and there are electronic signs that say Runner Drop-Off that will take Ubers to the bus area. The start area will be all lit up, so you can also see if they'll drop you off close to there so you won't have the extra walk, but it's easiest if you just select Epcot on the app and have your driver follow the signs for Runner Drop-Off.


Thank you so much, exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Thank you so much, exactly what I needed to know.



Definitely price-shop when you preschedule between Uber and Lyft ... I've often found Lyft to be a couple dollars cheaper AND their mapping protocol is way better than Uber around parts of property.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> So ... I'm guessing you've been listening to that song a lot this week


When I finally got home Monday evening, that's exactly what I pulled up on the internet.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> Definitely price-shop when you preschedule between Uber and Lyft ... I've often found Lyft to be a couple dollars cheaper AND their mapping protocol is way better than Uber around parts of property.


Which do you find easier and more reliable overall on property?  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Which do you find easier and more reliable overall on property?  Thanks for your advice!



Probably Lyft and that's mostly because Minnie Vans use the same mapping protocol, so the addresses are spot on.


----------



## stpete

I’m doing the Wine and Dine half in a few weeks. Assuming that goes smoothly do y’all think I would have enough time to ramp up to the full marathon in January?  I’ve contemplated doing it before but just never had the guts to pull the trigger. 

I normally finish half’s in right around 2 hours if that makes an difference.


----------



## rteetz

stpete said:


> I’m doing the Wine and Dine half in a few weeks. Assuming that goes smoothly do y’all think I would have enough time to ramp up to the full marathon in January?  I’ve contemplated doing it before but just never had the guts to pull the trigger.
> 
> I normally finish half’s in right around 2 hours if that makes an difference.


Yes if you train you can. I am running Wine and Dine and going right into Marathon mode after. I kind of already am in Marathon mode and treating Wine and Dine as training for that.


----------



## mankle30

Sundays Are For Disney (ok, it's not Sunday)....

Training is going well although the recovery from my half-marathon on Sept 30 affected my runs a little more than I had hoped. This week is the first week of training for the WDW Marathon that is more than just base building. I ran my first speed workout today and it was tough. I cut the miles down a bit but still got in some solid intervals near the pace I was looking for. My training for the half marathon was mostly slow and building a base so I think with Speed and Tempo runs in the next several weeks, it's definitely going to increase the difficulty level.


----------



## LSUfan4444

roxymama said:


> *I saved $5.44 total by buying my 3-day parkhopper tickets last night.* (would be more if I had added the flex day thing.)  What can I buy at Disney for $5.44?
> 
> View attachment 358789





I'm with you...I saved over $150 on three APs buying them last weekend. Didnt like spending $2700+ now but the savings made me feel better about it.


----------



## LSUfan4444

cavepig said:


> Which do you find easier and more reliable overall on property?  Thanks for your advice!



I have found the wait to be less with Uber, Lyft to be usually be slightly less expensive due to discounts I'm sent via email but it's really splitting hairs. Its really luck in who has availability at the time you're looking for a car (unless you pre-book) and if you do pre-book it's really 6 one way, half dozen the other.


----------



## apdebord

stpete said:


> I’m doing the Wine and Dine half in a few weeks. Assuming that goes smoothly do y’all think I would have enough time to ramp up to the full marathon in January?  I’ve contemplated doing it before but just never had the guts to pull the trigger.
> 
> I normally finish half’s in right around 2 hours if that makes an difference.



I definitely think so.  I'm using a beginner training plan that is for a different race, and it has me doing a 7 and 12 miler the weeknd of Wine and Dine.  My first 14 miler isn't until Nov. 10th.  Here's a link to the plan I'm using, just change the dates to align with the marathon in January: https://www.shamrockmarathon.com/wp...7/2017/11/Shamrock-Beginner-Marathon-2018.pdf


----------



## stpete

apdebord said:


> I definitely think so.  I'm using a beginner training plan that is for a different race, and it has me doing a 7 and 12 miler the weeknd of Wine and Dine.  My first 14 miler isn't until Nov. 10th.  Here's a link to the plan I'm using, just change the dates to align with the marathon in January: https://www.shamrockmarathon.com/wp...7/2017/11/Shamrock-Beginner-Marathon-2018.pdf



Thanks for that link.  I think the thing that has me scared is that it's only 12ish weeks away and I've gotten a late start with my training for the Wine and Dine because it's been so hot this fall here in Central Florida.  I'm up to about 8 miles right now and plan on getting in a good 10 miler on Sunday and that's going to be it as far as real training goes for Wine and Dine.  I think I'm going to be too far behind to make it work but if the weather would break and I get the Wine and Dine in, I'll have about 10 weeks to cram to get from 13 to 26.  I'm not proud and if I have to walk some then so be it.  I just want to finish a marathon so I can say that I did it (if that makes sense).


----------



## Desdemona924

stpete said:


> I’m doing the Wine and Dine half in a few weeks. Assuming that goes smoothly do y’all think I would have enough time to ramp up to the full marathon in January?  I’ve contemplated doing it before but just never had the guts to pull the trigger.
> 
> I normally finish half’s in right around 2 hours if that makes an difference.



I would say definitely. I did my first marathon in 2017 and only really decided to do at the end of October/beginning of November 2016 because I wanted to see how I was doing with training for Avengers. Since it was my first, I also had no expectations for time. My plan was to run it, stop for tons of pictures, and ride Everest. That plan was successful.


----------



## lhermiston

stpete said:


> Thanks for that link.  I think the thing that has me scared is that it's only 12ish weeks away and I've gotten a late start with my training for the Wine and Dine because it's been so hot this fall here in Central Florida.  I'm up to about 8 miles right now and plan on getting in a good 10 miler on Sunday and that's going to be it as far as real training goes for Wine and Dine.  I think I'm going to be too far behind to make it work but if the weather would break and I get the Wine and Dine in, I'll have about 10 weeks to cram to get from 13 to 26.  I'm not proud and if I have to walk some then so be it.  I just want to finish a marathon so I can say that I did it (if that makes sense).



What training plan are you using? You won’t need to get up to 26 until the day of the race. If you can make it to 20-22 before tapering, you’re in good shape. Some of us top out at fewer miles than that. 

And you’re totally right - there is nothing wrong with walking. Just enjoy the race, however you go about it.


----------



## Bree

stpete said:


> Thanks for that link.  I think the thing that has me scared is that it's only 12ish weeks away and I've gotten a late start with my training for the Wine and Dine because it's been so hot this fall here in Central Florida.  I'm up to about 8 miles right now and plan on getting in a good 10 miler on Sunday and that's going to be it as far as real training goes for Wine and Dine.  I think I'm going to be too far behind to make it work but if the weather would break and I get the Wine and Dine in, I'll have about 10 weeks to cram to get from 13 to 26.  I'm not proud and if I have to walk some then so be it.  I just want to finish a marathon so I can say that I did it (if that makes sense).



I feel ya on the weather.  I live in Seminole County.  I’m usually out running before the sun comes up.


----------



## JeffW

stpete said:


> I’m doing the Wine and Dine half in a few weeks. Assuming that goes smoothly do y’all think I would have enough time to ramp up to the full marathon in January?  I’ve contemplated doing it before but just never had the guts to pull the trigger.
> 
> I normally finish half’s in right around 2 hours if that makes an difference.



Here's another reference, Hal Higdon's Novice 1 plan https://www.halhigdon.com/training-programs/marathon-training/novice-1-marathon/

It is an 18 week plan with a Half Marathon recommended at week 8 (so 10 weeks before the marathon).  If your ramp up for the half looks roughly like this, and you run the Half so you can continue training right after it, I think you can definitely do it.


----------



## roxymama

I don't want to be an Eeyore but just wanted to clarify something about ordering an Uber in advance.  We've had some bad luck at home ordering Ubers the night before going to the airport in the morning.  Uber does not reserve a driver for you.  They just begin looking for a driver around the time of your reservation.  And we've had instances where they could not find one yet and we had to drive ourselves to the airport and pay for parking.  We live 20 min from a major airport fyi.  

I have no idea if that is the case for Florida as well.  Or anything about Lyft.


----------



## SarahDisney

I think Lyft reserves a driver in advance. And you can check in the app to confirm that a driver is reserved. 
I've only scheduled Lyft in advance once, but I had no problems.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> I don't want to be an Eeyore but just wanted to clarify something about ordering an Uber in advance.  We've had some bad luck at home ordering Ubers the night before going to the airport in the morning.  Uber does not reserve a driver for you.  They just begin looking for a driver around the time of your reservation.  And we've had instances where they could not find one yet and we had to drive ourselves to the airport and pay for parking.  We live 20 min from a major airport fyi.
> 
> I have no idea if that is the case for Florida as well.  Or anything about Lyft.



Rules on livery vary from municipality to municipality, so Uber/Lyft are required operate under rule of law by the city - so things are different depending on where you are. For example, where you live might have different rules on how "for hire" transportation works that Uber/Lyft don't qualify for because of varying reasons. That probably explains why you didn't have a driver scheduled for you.



SarahDisney said:


> I think Lyft reserves a driver in advance. And you can check in the app to confirm that a driver is reserved.
> I've only scheduled Lyft in advance once, but I had no problems.



I've prescheduled both Uber and Lyft (most recently Lyft back in July) for a pre-5 a.m. pickup to go to the airport and never had a problem getting a driver and seeing that my driver was assigned well in advance. In fact, in July my driver was waiting at my house a good 20 minutes early. Not that that was creepy or anything ...


----------



## cavepig

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have found the wait to be less with Uber, Lyft to be usually be slightly less expensive due to discounts I'm sent via email but it's really splitting hairs. Its really luck in who has availability at the time you're looking for a car (unless you pre-book) and if you do pre-book it's really 6 one way, half dozen the other.


  Thanks for the info. I do have an Uber coupon from my phone points.  I definitley will be pre-booking.





Keels said:


> I've prescheduled both Uber and Lyft (most recently Lyft back in July) for a pre-5 a.m. pickup to go to the airport and never had a problem getting a driver and seeing that my driver was assigned well in advance. In fact, in July my driver was waiting at my house a good 20 minutes early. Not that that was creepy or anything ...


 Yes Creepy, but actually good to hear they were early not late.   I know lots of people will need to get around at that hour before the races, but what time would your recommend we get picked up to be at Epcot at 3:00am.  2:15am is that too early?   It's from All-Star Sports, so not far, and probably want to get there actually at 2:45am to then walk to wherever we have to go.   Hope you don't mind the questions, but I figure might as well take advice from more experienced on this.  Thanks.


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Yes Creepy, but actually good to hear they were early not late. I know lots of people will need to get around at that hour before the races, but what time would your recommend we get picked up to be at Epcot at 3:00am. 2:15am is that too early? It's from All-Star Sports, so not far, and probably want to get there actually at 2:45am to then walk to wherever we have to go. Hope you don't mind the questions, but I figure might as well take advice from more experienced on this. Thanks.



They give you a 15-minute window, so I would probably schedule it at 2:15 knowing that you could be picked up anywhere between 2:15-2:30. It shouldn't take you more than 15 minutes to get there!


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> They give you a 15-minute window, so I would probably schedule it at 2:15 knowing that you could be picked up anywhere between 2:15-2:30. It shouldn't take you more than 15 minutes to get there!


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## rteetz

They are kind of plain but I’ll take free Mickey ears


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> They are kind of plain but I’ll take free Mickey ears
> 
> View attachment 359215



Fun! I think I'd have to add a bow for me to actually wear them though 

(Also... you were talking about your econ class in your journal... There is no such thing as "free" my friend  )


----------



## AFwifelife

I wish they matched the medal


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Fun! I think I'd have to add a bow for me to actually wear them though
> 
> (*Also... you were talking about your econ class in your journal... There is no such thing as "free" my friend  )*



Especially with Disney


----------



## SarahDisney

I wish the medal matched the ears (I'm fine with the ears, it's the medal I dont like).

EDIT: I should probably add that I'm more likely to wear the medal than the ears because ears dont tend to fit on my head, so I'm more likely to be picky about the medal.


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> Fun! I think I'd have to add a bow for me to actually wear them though
> 
> (Also... you were talking about your econ class in your journal... There is no such thing as "free" my friend  )


 
Hahahaha, I have to explain this to my kids on every Disney Cruise.  "All the food and shows are FREE!"   The concept of "pre-paid" still bypasses them


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JeffW said:


> Hahahaha, I have to explain this to my kids on every Disney Cruise.  "All the food and shows are FREE!"   The concept of "pre-paid" still bypasses them



Yes! Along the same lines, my FIL teases that if something is 25% off, it's still 75% more than you need  My MIL likes to use the "but it was on sale!" line.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> They are kind of plain but I’ll take free Mickey ears


Not a fan of the color red, but that's a personal preference.  At least the logo is big.  And you better believe I'm having them embroidered.  



SarahDisney said:


> I should probably add that I'm more likely to wear the medal than the ears because ears dont tend to fit on my head


I bought R2-D2 mouse ears and literally attached them to the velcro strap on the back of my baseball cap since mouse ears don't fit on my head either.  I might get a few photos of me wearing the marathon mouse ears with Mickey or in front of the WDW park icons.  For me they'll be more of a race weekend memento remembering the insanity of it all.


----------



## jennamfeo

Planning my race costume and my Sunday parks outfit based on both of these.


----------



## Bree

I’ve never worn an ear hat, but may make an exception for these.


----------



## pixarmom

rteetz said:


> They are kind of plain but I’ll take free Mickey ears
> 
> View attachment 359215



Oh, boo.  I decided not to run the marathon this year, and focus on @mateojr's 10K.  But I love these.  And I love red (Go Badgers!)


----------



## cavepig

I think it's cool they are doing ears again, it's nice getting some a little extra, even if not a surprise this time.  I wish they hadn't shown a picture yet, to have it be a little suspenseful, but oh well.  Now, seeing them even though I like surprises it helps decide which outfit I wear Sunday cause of post race pictures


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I think it's cool they are doing ears again, it's nice getting some a little extra, even if not a surprise this time.  I wish they hadn't shown a picture yet, to have it be a little suspenseful, but oh well.  Now, seeing them even though I like surprises it helps decide which outfit I wear Sunday cause of post race pictures


It’s to sell bibs. They know people pay for bibs based on swag.


----------



## AFwifelife

Geeze everyone is planning outfits and I just planned to wear the race of the day shirt


----------



## SarahDisney

AFwifelife said:


> Geeze everyone is planning outfits and I just planned to wear the race of the day shirt



Same.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> Geeze everyone is planning outfits and I just planned to wear the race of the day shirt


My husband will wear his standard running shirt.  He saves the race of the day shirt for post race.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband will wear his standard running shirt.  He saves the race of the day shirt for post race.


Same, I never wear the race day shirt for the race.


----------



## mankle30

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband will wear his standard running shirt.  He saves the race of the day shirt for post race.





rteetz said:


> Same, I never wear the race day shirt for the race.



The shirt must be earned!


----------



## SarahDisney

mankle30 said:


> The shirt must be earned!



I earned my shirt by paying for it.

(I'm not planning on wearing my shirt to the race, because nothing new on race day, but I am using the race shirt as a way of getting out of having to decide what to wear post-race )


----------



## Sleepless Knight

AFwifelife said:


> Geeze everyone is planning outfits and I just planned to wear the race of the day shirt


My plan too.  I either wear the race shirt or the I did it shirt if I bought one for after the race.


----------



## lilmc

SarahDisney said:


> because nothing new on race day



Granted I wear costumes at Disney races that I’ve never worn before, so I break that rule a lot, but I’ve also never had a problem with any tech shirt ever, so for non-disney races I always wear the race shirt. If I hate it, I may never wear it again, so it’s my one chance.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> It’s to sell bibs. They know people pay for bibs based on swag.


 Oh, I know that 



SarahDisney said:


> I earned my shirt by paying for it.
> 
> (I'm not planning on wearing my shirt to the race, because nothing new on race day, but I am using the race shirt as a way of getting out of having to decide what to wear post-race )


Same, makes it easy to know what to wear after the race, but then I'm sad when I run out of new race shirts (either the included or any bought ones) & have to wear something I brought.  I feel so plain then, haha!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Sleepless Knight said:


> My plan too.  I either wear the race shirt or the I did it shirt if I bought one for after the race.



I think I'll wear last years shirt this year, but like last time I decide in the morning.


----------



## AFwifelife

Oh I meant for my post race outfit! Definitely not during the race.


----------



## AFwifelife

I’ve got my race costumes all figured out already.


----------



## roxymama

mankle30 said:


> The shirt must be earned!


Although I guess wearing the race shirt during the race just means you KNOW you will be finishing!  I typically do that for the big themed 5k runs locally where everyone dresses like Santa or Ditka.


----------



## IamTrike

mankle30 said:


> The shirt must be earned!



Yeah I know it's superstitious, but I won't wear a race shirt before I've completed the race.   I even feel a little bit guilty about trying the shirts on at the expo to make sure they fit.


----------



## Bree

I always wear my race shirt after the race with my medal. I feel like I’ll be jinxed wearing it before I cross the finish line.


----------



## lhermiston

IamTrike said:


> Yeah I know it's superstitious, but I won't wear a race shirt before I've completed the race.   I even feel a little bit guilty about trying the shirts on at the expo to make sure they fit.





Bree said:


> I always wear my race shirt after the race with my medal. I feel like I’ll be jinxed wearing it before I cross the finish line.



Same. I’m way too superstitious. I won’t buy any “I did it” merch for the same reason. It’s just asking for trouble, ha ha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> Although I guess wearing the race shirt during the race just means you KNOW you will be finishing!  I typically do that for the big themed 5k runs locally where everyone dresses like Santa or Ditka.


Is Ditka driving the pace car?  Or bike?  

That old Saturday Night Live skit always cracked me up.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> Same. I’m way too superstitious. I won’t buy any “I did it” merch for the same reason. It’s just asking for trouble, ha ha.



I'm like that for distance magnets.  I wouldn't buy one at the expos.  Prior to my last race my husband saw they were giving out free ones on race morning and I would only take one if he actually was the one to grab it and put it in his bag.  And I wasn't allowed to take it from him until after the race at our car.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> Is Ditka driving the pace car?  Or bike?
> 
> That old Saturday Night Live skit always cracked me up.



He's sitting at the race start smoking a cigar and yelling at all of us to not take all day.  (this really happened in real life at the Ditka Dash)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> He's sitting at the race start smoking a cigar and yelling at all of us to not take all day. (this really happened in real life at the Ditka Dash)


That's awesome and funny.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> I'm like that for distance magnets. I wouldn't buy one at the expos. Prior to my last race my husband saw they were giving out free ones on race morning and I would only take one if he actually was the one to grab it and put it in his bag. And I wasn't allowed to take it from him until after the race at our car.



I was pretty close to having my wife purchase a shirt for me with the instructions that if I didn't finish, she throw it away. It didn't *quite* come to that, though.


----------



## roxymama

I just ordered a shirt for my Tiki room costume to go with my tropical skirt.  It's cotton...I know I know.  So if it sucks during a long training run then I'll just wear it on vacation instead of during the race.  I've got an InB tropical tank if this is no bueno for running.  
Ps that's not me in the pic!


----------



## steph0808

My costume, as long as the weather agrees, is going to be blue running shorts, possibly blue running shoes, a hat, and an R2D2 tank top. I might try to find some R2D2 ears to put on top of my hat...

If the weather is colder...I do not know. For this year's marathon I was C3PO in robot capris and C3PO shirt.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> I just ordered a shirt for my Tiki room costume to go with my tropical skirt.  It's cotton...I know I know.  So if it sucks during a long training run then I'll just wear it on vacation instead of during the race.  I've got an InB tropical tank if this is no bueno for running.
> Ps that's not me in the pic!
> View attachment 359594 View attachment 359595



I might pick up a cotton shirt as part of a running costume. I’m honestly figuring on wearing a compression shirt underneath for warmth and I’ll use that outfit for the 5K. 



steph0808 said:


> My costume, as long as the weather agrees, is going to be blue running shorts, possibly blue running shoes, a hat, and an R2D2 tank top. I might try to find some R2D2 ears to put on top of my hat...
> 
> If the weather is colder...I do not know. For this year's marathon I was C3PO in robot capris and C3PO shirt.



Costumes are tomorrow’s SAFD!


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> I might pick up a cotton shirt as part of a running costume. I’m honestly figuring on wearing a compression shirt underneath for warmth and I’ll use that outfit for the 5K.
> 
> 
> 
> Costumes are tomorrow’s SAFD!



My bad, haha.  Everyone pretend like I posted my shirt tomorrow.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are less than 80 days from the kickoff of marathon weekend, let's celebrate with some Sundays are for Disney:

I was going to save this one for closer to Halloween, but since everyone is so eager to talk costumes, let's dive right in: what is everyone planning to wear for their race(s)? Obviously, weather is going to play a big role in this. Also, feel free to chime in if you're not wearing a costume or special outfit, it's still a good way for everyone to compare plans.

The only official race outfit I have planned is (probably) for the full. I had an Incredibles long-sleeve compression shirt made that I'll wear with black shorts and - depending on the weather - my standard black running tights. I might pick up some black wrist sweatbands to complete the ensemble, but who knows.

Aside from that, I have my eyes on a Buzz Lightyear t-shirt that I might wear for the 5K over a compression shirt. I also have a few super hero themed compression shirts that I'll probably bust out for the 10K and half if it's warm enough - the long-sleeve Captain America shirt is probably only for 50 degrees and above and the short-sleeve Spider-Man shirt is probably best for 60 and above, but I can pair it with another compression shirt.

Anyway, that's what I've got for now. I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's ideas. Post pics if you've got 'em! Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: I don’t think I’m dressing up this year! I was secretly hoping to coordinate a couple’s costume with my boyfriend but neither of us is willing to put in the work.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD:

DH 5K: I actually don't remember what he said, I *think* he said Goofy but I could be mistaken
     10K (with DD): Test Track Crash Test Dummies
      1/2: Flynn Ryder

For the full DH and I are going as an Ellie and Carl theme outfit. Just getting tech Ts made to accomplish this.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sundays are for Disney  (for my husband)

Half: Group Costume I Think - Mouseketeer 

Full: Nothing


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Nothing planned this year. Ran the 5K in my Eeyore onesie a couple years in a row, but he's been retired. I'm not very craftsy (craftish?), so any thoughts about what could be a fun costume inevitably fall by the wayside with the acknowledgement that I can't execute them well enough to make the effort pay off. Here's some evidence of the last, very hot run I made in my attempt at a costume (with my sister as Tigger):


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: I’m still working on getting everything together and have a few more things to make. 5k is Cinderella (with lots of layers under as necessary) and 10k is Ariel (also with layers under as necessary) 

Then for the half, we are going to be Donald Duck. I made a mini beret to wear in my hair but forgot to add it to this photo. 

Full is being run by my sister as well so we chose Wall-e. My husband will have a Wall-e shirt from Kawaiian Pizza Apparel, I’m Eve, my sister is going to be the plant, and my mom (spectating) is going to be the human. Made my sister a little leaf plant to pin on her head and she’s wearing a green shirt, brown circle skirt, and brown capris.  I’m making my mom a red tracksuit like the humans wear and we need to track down a cup for her complimentary cupcake in a cup. My outfit so far.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I was going to save this one for closer to Halloween, but since everyone is so eager to talk costumes, let's dive right in: what is everyone planning to wear for their race(s)? Obviously, weather is going to play a big role in this. Also, feel free to chime in if you're not wearing a costume or special outfit, it's still a good way for everyone to compare plans.


For the marathon, I am going to wear my favorite costume, that of a runner! I do really enjoy seeing everyone else's creative costumes. I'm just not a costume person myself. I may have a friend create a shirt for me to wear during the 5k that honors the Disney dogs and my best pal. But, I have not reached out to her yet.


----------



## SarahDisney

5K: No clue. I may just go no costume. It depends on what I buy between now and January. Gray/Peach shoes (aka Peachy Keen ... my mom named them )

10K: Not 100% sure, but thinking my Raw Threads mermaid shirt with a black skirt, guava shoes (Guava Lava) (I don't have a great picture of the shirt, but here's me wearing it at a race):
 

Full: Minnie Mouse - red polka dot skirt, black shirt. The black shirt I have has an open back, so I'm going to try to find a red shirt to wear underneath, but if I can't find a red shirt that matches the skirt, I'll just wear a black shirt underneath. Undecided on the shoes - either the same Guava shoes as the 10K or something new. I'll decide after my 16 miler in a few weeks if Guava Lava are my marathon shoes or if I want to get new shoes.


----------



## Bree

I have no plans for costumes. I know. I’m boring. And cheap.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I usually don’t do costumes for the races. Goofy will most likely be whatever InknBurn shirts I’m favoring at the time. I’ve run the last couple of Disney marathons in the InB Medieval shirt, so that will likely make an appearance. I’m also partial to the InB Light Speed since my last two marathons PRs have been run in it. We’ll see as we get closer and find out what the temps will be.


----------



## roxymama

Tiki Room aesthetic.  Waiting for my shirt and a few pins to add to my flowers.  The black long sleeve is my just in case base layer.  The orange ears are a placeholder bc @AuntieBean  is making me a Tiki headband!!!  I'll be carrying a bird and have a wrist bird


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: If someone could just tell me what the weather will do, I’ll plan my outfit! I am having a hard time deciding...
For the princess half, I had a tank made with my name in red glitter “Disney lettering” on the back. I thought about doing something like that again (or maybe even the same one??) but I think it will maybe be too cold? I want to wear basically normal running clothes with a touch of Minnie.


----------



## steph0808

I'll be R2D2 for the half, as long as it is warm enough. 

I'm not crafty and I'm pretty set in my running gear ways, so my "costumes" are just Inknburn pieces. C3PO shirt and robot capris last year. Hopefully R2D2 tank this year


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:  Like many others I admire the costumes, love to see what people come up with, but have no crafting talent.  For the full I'll wear my Minnie inspired outfit: red shirt, black pants and either a Minnie Mouse bow baseball hat or visor depending on the weather.  Not sure about the 10k, but possibly the same theme.  Will see when it comes time to pack what the extended forecast is.


----------



## jennamfeo

I’ll answer the SAFD question fully later but on a side note I just found some Tigger ears I bought during my first trip to Disneyland when I was 15!! They were only $10!!


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Full: Minnie Mouse


  Me too, but not traditional Minnie!  I wasn't sure if it would be my half or full outfit but after seeing the mouse ears photos we will be getting I figured Minnie would match best for the full for after photos.

I haven't sewn/made anything, it's all in my head.  

Then the half is Goofy inspired.  Going Classic.  No matter the weather it will be tank & skirt. If it's cold I'll have to just figure out under stuff/arm warmers, etc.


----------



## Keels

A bunch of us are going as Mouseketeers for half (join us, @Bree!!!). For the full, I will be dressing as “Runner Who Just Wants This To Be Over”.


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> SAFD: If someone could just tell me what the weather will do, I’ll plan my outfit! I am having a hard time deciding...
> For the princess half, I had a tank made with my name in red glitter “Disney lettering” on the back. I thought about doing something like that again (or maybe even the same one??) but I think it will maybe be too cold? I want to wear basically normal running clothes with a touch of Minnie.
> 
> View attachment 359833


How did your 7-mile go on Saturday? 

6 weeks down... 12 to go...


----------



## jennamfeo

I haven’t even started Dopey training......


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I haven’t even started Dopey training......



It's OK. I'm probably gonna be stuck at five miles for forever so you'll be just fine.


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> I haven’t even started Dopey training......


We have to train???


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

SAFD: For the half @Calfan and I are doing Donald and Daisy. My DD19 is going as one of the nephews. Louie, I think--whichever one is green


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> How did your 7-mile go on Saturday?
> 
> 6 weeks down... 12 to go...


1/3 done! That seems crazy!

7 miler actually wasn’t the best- it was super windy, which basically sucked the joy out of it! Got it done though! 

How was yours??


----------



## KattyBelle

SAFD: I have zero crafty-ness. I really admire those who can create and run in more elaborate costumes. 

My sister will be doing the 10K with me, so we'll probably both rock the dots.

I'll be doing the Full solo, and I'm not sure what I want to wear for it yet. I haven't even decided what to wear for the W&D Half.


----------



## SarahDisney

Btw, for everyone saying something along the lines of "I don't costume because I can't craft" ... you can costume without crafting. There are about a million Etsy shops out there that do costumes. Or you could do a DisneyBound, or wear a character-inspired shirt. I'm not planning on making anything for this trip (although I have in the past ... the Dumbo skirt of 2016), just wearing regular running clothing in character-inspired combinations.

If you don't want to costume, that's cool too, but if you're interested in repping your favorite character but can't do the crafts, it can be done.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I haven’t even started Dopey training......



I start training again on Tuesday.   Although to be fair...it's not like you haven't been training at all!


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> It's OK. I'm probably gonna be stuck at five miles for forever so you'll be just fine.



So once you finish 5 miles of the race just run 5 miles again, etc.  #math


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Minnie Mouse- all 4 days
5K-Pink Minnie
10K- Black with white polka dots
Half- Blue Minnie with daisy 
Full- Classic red polka dots
All costumes can be altered based on weather with black long sleeve shirt/jacket, arms sleeves, leggings, calf warmers and/or hats.
Already have a collection of throw away white gloves!


----------



## Barca33Runner

The question inspired me to throw on my Eeyore onesie for a day of laziness after my 6 miles this morning. Maybe I can coax him out of retirement for another 5K.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Not really doing costumes for Goofy. But representing with colors. Half: white skirt, blue top. Full: red skirt, black top. And however many layers under and on top of that I’ll need.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> The question inspired me to throw on my Eeyore onesie for a day of laziness after my 6 miles this morning. Maybe I can coax him out of retirement for another 5K.



I would at least bring him in case weather stinks again like this year ... I bet the onesie would feel nice.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> If you don't want to costume, that's cool too, but if you're interested in repping your favorite character but can't do the crafts, it can be done.


This is similar to what I often do.  I will use tech clothing in character inspired colors.  So one year for the Dark Side 10K, I wore gray shorts and a gray tech shirt with a lightsaber for Luke Skywalker in The Empire Strikes Back.  I've also done all black for Return of the Jedi Luke.  On another occasion, I wore all black, had a Darth Vader mouse ear beanie and ran with the Kylo Red lightsaber for Darth Vader fanboy Kylo Ren.  Costumes can be very simple.

This year for the Dark Side 10K, I went as Jedi Prince Phillip.  A friend of mine made me a cape that read "Once Upon a Dream in a galaxy far, far away" and I had a Kawaiian Prince Phillip running shirt.

For marathon weekend, it's all up in the air at the moment.  I'll probably go as somebody being trained by Yoda for the half, may bring back the Prince Phillip costume for the 10K, and the half and full are weather dependent although at least running with a lightsaber is a distinct possibility for those races.


----------



## pluto377

Bree said:


> I have no plans for costumes. I know. I’m boring. And cheap.



This is me too.  I'm considering the red/white polka dot sparkle skirt and just pairing it with different shirts/pants each day, but we'll see.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> A bunch of us are going as Mouseketeers for half (join us, @Bree!!!). For the full, I will be dressing as “Runner Who Just Wants This To Be Over”.



Old school Annette Funicello or 90’s Britney spears?


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> Old school Annette Funicello or 90’s Britney spears?



Old school. I’ll message you!


----------



## huskies90

For the half we are planning to do Pooh and friends. I am gonna go as Tigger with a tigger stripped t-shirt, black shorts and either orange calf sleeves or black compression tights depending how cold it is (@jennamfeo  are u looking to unload those tigger ears? lol). My wife and 2 adult daughters are going to be Pooh, Eeyore and Piglet.

I may go with a just an orange tech shirt instead of the tigger stripped shirt depending on the weather as I am not crazy about wearing a cotton shirt if it is hot and I am sweating.

For the full I am running by myself and will wear tech gear in Mickey colors - black shirt, red shorts, black calf sleeves or black compression tights depending how cold it is.


----------



## rteetz

SAFD: well for the half I’m apparently in the Mouseketeer realm but otherwise I have no idea. I need to get through Wine and Dine first.


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> 1/3 done! That seems crazy!
> 
> 7 miler actually wasn’t the best- it was super windy, which basically sucked the joy out of it! Got it done though!
> 
> How was yours??


Run was really good.  Only thing was I went to run at the Tuscaloosa Riverwalk and apparently had not seen that they were doing to Susan G. Komen walk and I had to weave in and out of a lot of traffic   That said, I was under 11 minute/mile pace for 7 miles and I've been under 10 minute/mile on the short runs over the past couple of weeks since the weather has gotten cooler.  I've probably dropped a minute off of my pace since I'm not running in 90 degree heat with 70-90% humidity!


----------



## bevcgg

Keels said:


> A bunch of us are going as Mouseketeers for half (join us, @Bree!!!). For the full, I will be dressing as “Runner Who Just Wants This To Be Over”.



Keels-Did you see this???? Guess it is brand new!


----------



## jennamfeo

bevcgg said:


> Keels-Did you see this???? Guess it is brand new!
> 
> View attachment 359976


OOOOOHHHHHHMMMMMYYYYYY
NEED.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m not a full in costume person, maybe more “inspired by”?

For the 10k, I’m leaning towards either a Minnie inspired red/black outfit, or a Te Fiti inspired green outfit.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Btw, for everyone saying something along the lines of "I don't costume because I can't craft" ... you can costume without crafting. There are about a million Etsy shops out there that do costumes. Or you could do a DisneyBound, or wear a character-inspired shirt. I'm not planning on making anything for this trip (although I have in the past ... the Dumbo skirt of 2016), just wearing regular running clothing in character-inspired combinations.
> 
> If you don't want to costume, that's cool too, but if you're interested in repping your favorite character but can't do the crafts, it can be done.



Agree 100%. I’m not crafty and I’m so jealous of cosplayers who do that sort of thing so well. 

My “costumes” will be super basic, but I’m looking forward to just getting into the spirit of the races.


----------



## ZellyB

Costumes for me and @Chris-Mo 

10k: Ghost hosts




Had a friend pick up these shirts on a recent trip

Full :  Old-school Mr. Incredible and Elastigirl (but in white not pink like this picture).  Getting them made by an Etsy shop.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29zsWP3]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/28gNLUT]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD: Mine is Dory inspired. Lots of blue and yellow. I am just doing the full, and I don't think I could tolerate a full costume for that long. I am loving seeing everyone's costumes!


----------



## apdebord

I am only running the full, but I’m leaning towards no costume. My first full, so my main concern in clothing is being comfortable and I don’t need to add extra stress in finding costume pieces that work. I will probably pack my favorite training outfits for all types of weather: a summer outfit, a fall/spring outfit and a winter outfit, then just decide day of.


----------



## LSUfan4444

KSellers88 said:


> I am *just *doing the full





> I am *only *running the full



Only in Disney


----------



## LSUfan4444

Closed out my triathlon season yesterday at the New Orleans 70.3. A week off then marathon specific training begins....


----------



## lahobbs4

No costumes for me! I spend all my money on park outfits


----------



## rteetz

I’m thinking of a monorail inspired race costume for Dopey. Probably 5K or 10K.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD:
If I run with a friend that also signed up, we will likely wear our matching rt "chicks stick together" shirt.  Wearing the shirt is what made me not ditch her in our last run together- it seemed hypocritical.  If she decides not to train and walk most of the race, I may bust out on my own (this is a bit scary to me, I'd rather not be alone for my first time at the distance) in which case I will likely wear regular running gear so I do not worry about oddly fitting/rubbing things.  Even if it is cold there, it will be much colder for the remainder of training, so picking out an outfit and running in it before the race seems unlikely.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Not a clue! I probable won't have any idea until a couple weeks out, and then I'll still bring #allthethings.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I’m thinking of a monorail inspired race costume for Dopey. Probably 5K or 10K.


I thought we were gonna do Slinky Dog!!!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I thought we were gonna do Slinky Dog!!!


That’s not every race though!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> That’s not every race though!


Look, I don't know if we would last farther than a 5k together as Slinky Dog. Hahaha.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Look, I don't know if we would last farther than a 5k together as Slinky Dog. Hahaha.


That’s probably true.


----------



## jennamfeo

This is what ALWAYS happens --
Signs up for Disney race.
Me: I need to come up with a costume for my race!
Weeks go by...
Me: *thinks of some things*
More weeks go by....
Me: *never really commits to a thing*
Race week arrives....
Me: Guess I will wear a sparkle skirt, black tank, matching color compression socks, and Minnie Ears.

I'm just real bad at time management and follow through. With all that being said (and 78 days until I need to have stuff done), this is my plan for now:
5k - Maybe Slinky Dog with @rteetz, but if not, I was planning on doing a Pizza Planet Delivery girl with a pizza in hand to snack on.
10k - If Slinky Dog happens for the 5k, I'll move the PPDG to the 10k. If it doesn't then I guess I need a 10k plan... Maybe Hei Hei? I love that little guy.
Half - Mouseketeer
Marathon - Either Mickey or Minnie (I just kind of want to match the medal and ears). But I am thinking Cheerleader Minnie would be super cute!


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> This is what ALWAYS happens --
> Signs up for Disney race.
> Me: I need to come up with a costume for my race!
> Weeks go by...
> Me: *thinks of some things*
> More weeks go by....
> Me: *never really commits to a thing*
> Race week arrives....
> Me: Guess I will wear a sparkle skirt, black tank, matching color compression socks, and Minnie Ears.
> 
> I'm just real bad at time management and follow through. With all that being said (and 78 days until I need to have stuff done), this is my plan for now:
> 5k - Maybe Slinky Dog with @rteetz, but if not, I was planning on doing a Pizza Planet Delivery girl with a pizza in hand to snack on.
> 10k - If Slinky Dog happens for the 5k, I'll move the PPDG to the 10k. If it doesn't then I guess I need a 10k plan... Maybe Hei Hei? I love that little guy.
> Half - Mouseketeer
> Marathon - Either Mickey or Minnie (I just kind of want to match the medal and ears). But I am thinking Cheerleader Minnie would be super cute!



I love all of these! But hold on just a second, you are gonna carry an actual PIZZA?!?! That is my new life goal. I wanna carry a pizza in every race, and some cheese sticks from Papa John's too! (please don't judge my choice of pizza, lol).


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> I love all of these! But hold on just a second, you are gonna carry an actual PIZZA?!?! That is my new life goal. I wanna carry a pizza in every race, and some cheese sticks from Papa John's too! (please don't judge my choice of pizza, lol).


Yup! My plan is to get a small sized pizza box and have a real life pizza in it. Then have a strap on the bottom so I can hold it without dropping it (hopefully). And run and eat pizza and be happy!


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> Yup! My plan is to get a small sized pizza box and have a real life pizza in it. Then have a strap on the bottom so I can hold it without dropping it (hopefully). And run and eat pizza and be happy!



Well shoot! Now I wanna run Dopey and eat all the pizza with you. LOL. That is awesome!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I thought we were gonna do Slinky Dog!!!



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And everyone will like you because you will be running single file.  Have you seen the slinky dog headbands at WDW?  Dare I ask who the backside will be?



jennamfeo said:


> Yup! My plan is to get a small sized pizza box and have a real life pizza in it. Then have a strap on the bottom so I can hold it without dropping it (hopefully). And run and eat pizza and be happy!



I'm picturing a million hungry zombie runners chasing you and your deliscious pizza!  I feel like you are gonna make a lot of friends in the corral!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Dare I ask who the backside will be?


Definitely not me. Hahaha.



roxymama said:


> I feel like you are gonna make a lot of friends in the corral!


GOSH. I didn't even think about standing in the Corral before hand. I better make it TWO pizzas....


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Definitely not me. Hahaha.


Of course


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Of course



Wow.  You really seem to be the butt of a lot of jokes (and costumes) around here...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I guess things are getting serious!
I just ordered fruit punch sport beans to try... my first ever "real" running fuel (I've only tried regular food before). 
I was also going to order honey stinger waffles, but when comparing the labels, they are very similar to my favorite stroop waffle, so I might give that a try on the run too!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Marathon - Either Mickey or Minnie (I just kind of want to match the medal and ears). But I am thinking Cheerleader Minnie would be super cute!



I ran with pom poms for the Disneyland 10K last year and it was by far my favorite race because of them.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I thought we were gonna do Slinky Dog!!!



I can totally make this happen ... 



jennamfeo said:


> GOSH. I didn't even think about standing in the Corral before hand. I better make it TWO pizzas....



I can always have a pizza swap waiting for you at my booze stop during the 10K.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I can always have a pizza swap waiting for you at my booze stop during the 10K.


You are a SAINT. Have I told you that?


----------



## steph0808

run.minnie.miles said:


> I guess things are getting serious!
> I just ordered fruit punch sport beans to try... my first ever "real" running fuel (I've only tried regular food before).
> I was also going to order honey stinger waffles, but when comparing the labels, they are very similar to my favorite stroop waffle, so I might give that a try on the run too!



Fruit punch sport beans used to be my jam! Now I use welch"s fruit snacks because they're kind of the same and I have millions of them in my house from my kids.

And I'm lazy about buying sport beans.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> You are a SAINT. Have I told you that?



Not a Saint. Just a fan ...


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> You are a SAINT. Have I told you that?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Wow.  You really seem to be the butt of a lot of jokes (and costumes) around here...


Nobody likes me.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I guess things are getting serious!
> I just ordered fruit punch sport beans to try... my first ever "real" running fuel (I've only tried regular food before).
> I was also going to order honey stinger waffles, but when comparing the labels, they are very similar to my favorite stroop waffle, so I might give that a try on the run too!


Sports beans are my go to. I just ordered a box on Amazon.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Nobody likes me.



Oh, not YOU boarding the Woe Is Me train.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Sports beans are my go to. I just ordered a box on Amazon.



Oh you reminded me that we are out of Gus...I should get some of those for my husband!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


>



This Gif Wins The Thread


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


>


YOU KNOW WHAT. This costume would match the Marathon Medal AND Ears....


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

I'm not sure what we're doing yet (myself and two bro's-in-law).  I have one bro-in-law that loves designing shirts when our families travel to DL, and we've discussed potentially making a shirt for the marathon (we're signed up for the Dopey).  The three of us are big fans of Esmeralda (and Hunchback in general), and feel like she gets short-changed in the whole princess hierarchy, so we thought of creating a running shirt with her picture and our own version of MAGA (well... MEGA) - "Make Esmeralda Great Again!"


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT. This costume would match the Marathon Medal AND Ears....



I've seen a lot of taco belles but never saw a pizzarella!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> I've seen a lot of taco belles but never saw a pizzarella!


I couldn't run a full in a full length dress, but I feel like I can make Pizzarella a reality in some way.... But it seems like a lot of work and I probably won't follow through. LOLOLOL.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I couldn't run a full in a full length dress, but I feel like I can make Pizzarella a reality in some way.... But it seems like a lot of work and I probably won't follow through. LOLOLOL.



Hey you can wear whatever you want as long as pizzarella is alive in your heart...and arteries.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm going with more of a character inspired costume. I really wanted to do Merida because I have her hair naturally (or close to it anyway). But DH's favorite is Ariel (which is similar hair so it could work). I have a better chance of convincing him to let me spend money on outfit pieces if I go with Ariel. 

I'm still deciding on shirt design but I already have a purple shirt that would work. I would love to get the mermaid print SparkleSkirt. But I may have to settle on my blue jean SparkleSkirt (since I originally convinced him I needed it for races). 

I also want a new visor and I found a mermaid print one from Sparkle Athletic. Some mermaid print socks would top it all off well.  

Now to convince DH.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

run.minnie.miles said:


> I guess things are getting serious!
> I just ordered fruit punch sport beans to try... my first ever "real" running fuel (I've only tried regular food before).
> I was also going to order honey stinger waffles, but when comparing the labels, they are very similar to my favorite stroop waffle, so I might give that a try on the run too!


I think honey stinger started making them because cyclists were just eating stroopwaffles anyway.


----------



## mankle30

roxymama said:


> So once you finish 5 miles of the race just run 5 miles again, etc.  #math


----------



## hotblooded

jennamfeo said:


> .... But it seems like a lot of work and I probably won't follow through. LOLOLOL.


Story of my life.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> but I feel like I can make Pizzarella a reality in some way....


The trick would be if people will recognize Pizzarella.  



roxymama said:


> Hey you can wear whatever you want as long as pizzarella is alive in your heart...and arteries.


I don't know whether to laugh or be disturbed by the pizzarella gif resembling Pizza the Hut from Spaceballs.


----------



## Bree

Dooney merchandise is up for preorder. 

Tote $266.60
 

Wristlet $105.35


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Dooney merchandise is up for preorder.
> 
> Tote $266.60
> View attachment 360564
> 
> Wristlet $105.35
> View attachment 360565


Haha, that wristlet makes me laugh because that is where I got my journal name from. I would see that phrase on people's race shirts and be like "Nope, every mile is a miracle that I can finish it...."


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Haha, that wristlet makes me laugh because that is where I got my journal name from. I would see that phrase on people's race shirts and be like "Nope, every mile is a miracle that I can finish it...."


It looks like they went with more generic runDisney looks.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bleh.  No Dooney for me!


----------



## SarahDisney

I will not buy a bag I dont need and wont use. (Just gonna keep telling myself that)


----------



## Keels

I don't buy D&Bs, but I do like where they're going with the design ... except the path is all wrong.


----------



## rteetz

runDisney has added 5K and 10K spots...


----------



## Pxchar

Well, I can’t seem to get on to the site so there must be a lot of people trying to do the same.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> runDisney has added 5K and 10K spots...



Ugh I am such a sheep.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> runDisney has added 5K and 10K spots...



Interesting. Do they usually do this? Or do you think they didn't open as many as usual to begin with?

A friend of mine in FL said their employees got an email yesterday with $50 off a Dopey or Goofy registration and $30 off of the full and half.


----------



## LSUfan4444

run.minnie.miles said:


> I was also going to order honey stinger waffles, but when comparing the labels, they are very similar to my favorite stroop waffle, so I might give that a try on the run too!



Very similar..if you like the stroop waffles and can find them cheaper just stick with them. I stick to liquids and/or gels but if I need food the waffles are my go to.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> runDisney has added 5K and 10K spots...


Both races are currently "sold out". Did they already sell out the added bibs or was that a glitch?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> runDisney has added 5K and 10K spots...


I’m so tempted but I should be good


----------



## Bree

huskies90 said:


> Both races are currently "sold out". Did they already sell out the added bibs or was that a glitch?



Probably sold out already. Once word spreads around social media they go quick.


----------



## steph0808

Darn! I really wanted to run the 10k!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Probably sold out already. Once word spreads around social media they go quick.


That’s how it read when I went on the website but if you go into the registration they are still listed. So just click on the half or some other registration and click the select race bar and 5K and 10K should be listed.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Both races are currently "sold out". Did they already sell out the added bibs or was that a glitch?


See above.


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Interesting. Do they usually do this? Or do you think they didn't open as many as usual to begin with?
> 
> A friend of mine in FL said their employees got an email yesterday with $50 off a Dopey or Goofy registration and $30 off of the full and half.


They might have split up some Dopey bins already.

They are offering $50 off Dopey through the virtual goody bag with wine and dine. I was kind of not thrilled with that since I signed up already...


----------



## JulieODC

Special shout out to @jennamfeo - thanks so much for the sparkle skirt and kind note! So excited for marathon weekend!


----------



## jennamfeo

JulieODC said:


> Special shout out to @jennamfeo - thanks so much for the sparkle skirt and kind note! So excited for marathon weekend!


You're welcome!


----------



## lhermiston

The expo opens in 10 weeks!

Parks/expo strategy question for experienced RunDisney all-stars:

I’m doing Dopey, so I have no choice but to do the expo on Wednesday. That is also our lone AK day. 

My plan is to hit up the expo first thing in the morning, send the rest of the family to Disney Springs for breakfast/shopping and meet at AK for lunch. Is that the best option for minimizing my time at the expo and getting the most out of AK or, should we:

- rope drop AK and I hit up the expo solo after lunch?
- see if I can get a FoP FP+ and base my plans off that?

Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The expo opens in 10 weeks!
> 
> Parks/expo strategy question for experienced RunDisney all-stars:
> 
> I’m doing Dopey, so I have no choice but to do the expo on Wednesday. That is also our lone AK day.
> 
> My plan is to hit up the expo first thing in the morning, send the rest of the family to Disney Springs for breakfast/shopping and meet at AK for lunch. Is that the best option for minimizing my time at the expo and getting the most out of AK or, should we:
> 
> - rope drop AK and I hit up the expo solo after lunch?
> - see if I can get a FoP FP+ and base my plans off that?
> 
> Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.


Well if you don’t want to be part of the merchandise rush at the expo there is no need to get there early. 

I would first see if you can get a FoP FP and base things off of that. If not than go with other options. AK has great dining options too.


----------



## Keels

So - it appears that early entry may be added back in to the Race Retreat perks for Marathon Weekend according to FB ... just that RunDisney WILL NOT be providing transportation for Early Entry at the Expo.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> So - it appears that early entry may be added back in to the Race Retreat perks for Marathon Weekend according to FB ... just that RunDisney WILL NOT be providing transportation for Early Entry at the Expo.


So are they shifting the hours then again? Opening at 12?


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> The expo opens in 10 weeks!
> 
> Parks/expo strategy question for experienced RunDisney all-stars:
> 
> I’m doing Dopey, so I have no choice but to do the expo on Wednesday. That is also our lone AK day.
> 
> My plan is to hit up the expo first thing in the morning, send the rest of the family to Disney Springs for breakfast/shopping and meet at AK for lunch. Is that the best option for minimizing my time at the expo and getting the most out of AK or, should we:
> 
> - rope drop AK and I hit up the expo solo after lunch?
> - see if I can get a FoP FP+ and base my plans off that?
> 
> Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.



Does your plan for the expo include purchasing merchandise?  Not sure what will change this year, but in many previous years the merchandise portion can take up more time than the number/race-shirt portion.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> So - it appears that early entry may be added back in to the Race Retreat perks for Marathon Weekend according to FB ... just that RunDisney WILL NOT be providing transportation for Early Entry at the Expo.


If that's for sure, should I get a Race Retreat?? You are my transportation that day.


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> Does your plan for the expo include purchasing merchandise?  Not sure what will change this year, but in many previous years the merchandise portion can take up more time than the number/race-shirt portion.


Yep... I waited 2 hours for merchandise this year mainly because I’m stupid.


----------



## tidefan

I will not be at the Expo until Saturday.  I learned my lesson this past year about Wednesday...

Question - Do any of you guys have a "Call Network" on race day to make sure that everyone is up and going?  Sleeping through race time is one of my fears...


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> I will not be at the Expo until Saturday.  I learned my lesson this past year about Wednesday...
> 
> Question - Do any of you guys have a "Call Network" on race day to make sure that everyone is up and going?  Sleeping through race time is one of my fears...


I have always set like 20 alarms. I fear of sleeping through as well but even then sometimes I wake up before my alarm even goes off.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> If that's for sure, should I get a Race Retreat?? You are my transportation that day.



I spent my Race Retreat $$ on the stupid 5K when it opened back up ... but I will say that if you want Dopey merch, you almost have to get Race Retreat to get a good shot at the whole selection of stuff.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I spent my Race Retreat $$ on the stupid 5K when it opened back up ... but I will say that if you want Dopey merch, you almost have to get Race Retreat to get a good shot at the whole selection of stuff.


Bahahahaha SUCKER


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> I have always set like 20 alarms. I fear of sleeping through as well but even then sometimes I wake up before my alarm even goes off.



Just don’t let your neighbor set up a hot tub in his apartment.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Bahahahaha SUCKER



Keels (at 2 a.m. in the middle of coding): OOOOOOOH. 5K! I'll do that and I won't have to run the Half because I hate it!

Seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> The expo opens in 10 weeks!
> 
> Parks/expo strategy question for experienced RunDisney all-stars:
> 
> I’m doing Dopey, so I have no choice but to do the expo on Wednesday. That is also our lone AK day.
> 
> My plan is to hit up the expo first thing in the morning, send the rest of the family to Disney Springs for breakfast/shopping and meet at AK for lunch. Is that the best option for minimizing my time at the expo and getting the most out of AK or, should we:
> 
> - rope drop AK and I hit up the expo solo after lunch?
> - see if I can get a FoP FP+ and base my plans off that?
> 
> Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.



I think you should base your day off of what you can get set up at AK. The expo has been and probably will be very difficult to navigate in a timely fashion. I’m hoping that it’s location will be different this year and that the organization, at least for those primarily focused on getting their bibs and getting out quickly, will be slightly better. Personally I’d hit the expo in the last couple hours it is open if I’m looking to spend my time as economically as possible.

ETA: I am completely non-fussed about purchasing merch before it sells out, so that shades my opinion. In a week at Disney I’m going to see ~7 million things I want to buy. Missing out on a little merch at the expo is the least of my concerns. In fact, the fewer things I see the better.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I think you should base your day off of what you can get set up at AK. The expo has been and probably will be very difficult to navigate in a timely fashion. I’m hoping that it’s location will be different this year and that the organization, at least for those primarily focused on getting their bibs and getting out quickly, will be slightly better. Personally I’d hit the expo in the last couple hours it is open if I’m looking to spend my time as economically as possible.


This will be the first marathon weekend with the arena in use. Wine and dine bib pick up and merchandise is all in the arena this year. The expo portion is in Visa. Nothing is in the other building.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I spent my Race Retreat $$ on the stupid 5K when it opened back up


Sooooo we should do an all-nighter before the 5k?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Sooooo we should do an all-nighter before the 5k?


Keels tried that last year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> This will be the first marathon weekend with the arena in use. Wine and dine bib pick up and merchandise is all in the arena this year. The expo portion is in Visa. Nothing is in the other building.



I though that was the plan, but I’m trying not to get my hopes up too much. There is great opportunity for improvement after last year’s Dopey bib pickup.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Keels tried that last year.



Keels also has learned valuable lessons about laying her stuff out the night before and not blindly rifling through a suitcase at 4 a.m. when she's only had a power nap.

It's gonna be a smarter, wiser Keels in 2019.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Keels also has learned valuable lessons about laying her stuff out the night before and not blindly rifling through a suitcase at 4 a.m. when she's only had a power nap.
> 
> It's gonna be a smarter, wiser Keels in 2019.


You say that now...


----------



## Bree

Ugh. I really want some Dopey merchandise. So does that mean adjusted hours for the expo or is it opening at 8am? If it’s an 8am opening that means leaving my house at 6am so I miss Orlando rush hour.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> You say that now...



Well, the all-nighter wasn't even my worst move of the weekend this year. I forgot to bring enough fuel, so I ran with the three mini packets of Oreos from my snack boxes for the Marathon. That said, I'm almost positive my villa-mates consumed at least one package of ShotBlocs because ... well, I don't really know why.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Ugh. I really want some Dopey merchandise. So does that mean adjusted hours for the expo or is it opening at 8am? If it’s an 8am opening that means leaving my house at 6am so I miss Orlando rush hour.


If they do the early entry for race retreat the expo wouldn’t open until 12 for everyone.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Well, the all-nighter wasn't even my worst move of the weekend this year. I forgot to bring enough fuel, so I ran with the three mini packets of Oreos from my snack boxes for the Marathon. That said, I'm almost positive my villa-mates consumed at least one package of ShotBlocs because ... well, I don't really know why.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Sooooo we should do an all-nighter before the 5k?



When planning your all-nighter, remember that MK has EMH on Wednesday night and you've already volunteered to be my EMH buddy. So the start of the all-nighter fun may be delayed


----------



## leholcomb

I want to sign up for the 5K but do not get in until late night before. I have heard in the past they have same day bib pick up. Is this still correct?


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> I want to sign up for the 5K but do not get in until late night before. I have heard in the past they have same day bib pick up. Is this still correct?


In the past yes but it’s not guaranteed. I don’t see them getting rid of it but don’t expect it I guess.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> Ugh. I really want some Dopey merchandise. So does that mean adjusted hours for the expo or is it opening at 8am? If it’s an 8am opening that means leaving my house at 6am so I miss Orlando rush hour.



So, I found the email ... this person requested a refund (like others had received prior to her email) because Early Entry wasn't included. And this is the response she got:


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Keels also has learned valuable lessons about laying her stuff out the night before and not blindly rifling through a suitcase at 4 a.m. when she's only had a power nap.
> 
> It's gonna be a smarter, wiser Keels in 2019.



Famous last words, though I bet you'll know you put your socks on this time around


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> So, I found the email ... this person requested a refund (like others had received prior to her email) because Early Entry wasn't included. And this is the response she got:
> 
> View attachment 360664


Interesting


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> In the past yes but it’s not guaranteed. I don’t see them getting rid of it but don’t expect it I guess.


Thanks. We ran into an issue several years ago where my aunt's flight was delayed and she was close to missing the expo. The officials at the time told us not to worry that race day pick up would be available. We ended up not having to worry about it as the taxi driver got her (and her tons of luggage) there with 5 min to spare. lol


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Famous last words, though I bet you'll know you put your socks on this time around



Probs gonna put those bad boys on before I start boozing on Wednesday night and just won't take them off. Just to be safe.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Probs gonna put those bad boys on before I start boozing on Wednesday night and just won't take them off. Just to be safe.


----------



## roxymama

I'll be expo-ing on Friday mid-day after we arrive in the morning.  My gameplan is:
Fly In
Magical express to AOA
Lunch at food court of hotel with roxypapa
Minnievan or uber to expo (I don't care about $$ for that...I will NOT spend another 2 hours waiting for an expo bus!)  
I won't buy more than will fit in my backpack bc I don't want to go back to the hotel again.
Then uber/taxi/minivan to Magic Kingdom and dinner at Skipper's Canteen.   AND DOLE WHIPS!!!!

Anyone who wants to live dangerously, I'll be at Trader Sam's with my friend on Saturday night.  Bwahahaha!

I haven't figured out my parks to go to on Saturday or Sunday other than we'll have Sunday dinner in Epcot.  I should probably start figuring that out for FP purposes!!!!  I'm thinking MK and AK on Sat.  HS and Epcot Sunday?  I DUNNO????


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> The expo opens in 10 weeks!
> 
> Parks/expo strategy question for experienced RunDisney all-stars:
> 
> I’m doing Dopey, so I have no choice but to do the expo on Wednesday. That is also our lone AK day.
> 
> My plan is to hit up the expo first thing in the morning, send the rest of the family to Disney Springs for breakfast/shopping and meet at AK for lunch. Is that the best option for minimizing my time at the expo and getting the most out of AK or, should we:
> 
> - rope drop AK and I hit up the expo solo after lunch?
> - see if I can get a FoP FP+ and base my plans off that?
> 
> Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.



Just an FYI ... there isn't a whole lot for breakfast OR shopping open at Disney Springs (other than Starbucks) until like 10-11 a.m. Maybe Earl of Sandwich? But I definitely wouldn't go out of my way to go there when I can go to a park. I would let them go start their day at AK and you just meet them after the Expo.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I wonder if race retreat sales were down because of no guaranteed early expo access so they added it back in.

Even if race retreat now offers early merchandise access, I don't know that I'll use it.  My sister did not purchase race retreat and the only Dopey merchandise I might really want is the I did it shirt and it's not the end of the world if it's long gone by the time I get there.  I'm not too concerned about Goofy or marathon stuff still being there later in the day.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Just an FYI ... there isn't a whole lot for breakfast OR shopping open at Disney Springs (other than Starbucks) until like 10-11 a.m. Maybe Earl of Sandwich? But I definitely wouldn't go out of my way to go there when I can go to a park. I would let them go start their day at AK and you just meet them after the Expo.


Yeah breakfast is not a strong suit of Disney Springs


----------



## drummerwife

Well, I’m officially a sucker. Even though I haven’t run in months because of foot surgery, and I’m currently in a boot due to tarsal tunnel syndrome, I’ve signed up for the 5k. The pull of the Oswald medal was just too strong...


----------



## Keels

More on Race Retreat/Early Expo Entry:



> Update to race retreat..
> When I got an email from RunDisney asking them to rate my satisfaction with the recent correspondence, I replied that I was unsatisfied as there seemed to be much confusion about early entry to the expo, and I would just like to speak to a real human employee
> He just called me, and assured me that early entry from 9 to 10 is included with the race retreat packages. After a big response of many runners being disappointed that it was not included this year, they have decided to include it. It is true though, that transportation will not be available for that early entry. Hope this helps!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Priority 1 is expo. Priority 2 is FoP. Priority 3 is eating all the food at AK.


When you say the expo is #1, do you mean just getting the things you _need_, i.e.: bibs/shirts? If so, there's no reason at all to get there early, and doing so will more than likely result in spending a lot of time standing in a looooooong line.  I had a much better expo experience by arriving in the late afternoon, and I even had plenty of merchandise from which to pick had I wanted to shop. IMO the only reason to get to the expo early is if you want to be sure of getting at whatever merchandise items are hot this year.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Keels said:


> So, I found the email ... this person requested a refund (like others had received prior to her email) because Early Entry wasn't included. And this is the response she got:
> 
> View attachment 360664



Providing no transportation reduces the number of people who show up for early entry.  Unless you have a car, or will pay for a taxi, so you can be there early.


----------



## lhermiston

JeffW said:


> Does your plan for the expo include purchasing merchandise?  Not sure what will change this year, but in many previous years the merchandise portion can take up more time than the number/race-shirt portion.



The six shirts I’m getting for Dopey are all I need. I’m not playing on buying anything else. Definitely not willing to stand in line for two hours for more merch. 



Keels said:


> Just an FYI ... there isn't a whole lot for breakfast OR shopping open at Disney Springs (other than Starbucks) until like 10-11 a.m. Maybe Earl of Sandwich? But I definitely wouldn't go out of my way to go there when I can go to a park. I would let them go start their day at AK and you just meet them after the Expo.



Thanks. They mostly just like riding the boat from POR and checking out some shops whereas I’d rather be in the parks. This kills two birds with one stone. 



PrincessV said:


> When you say the expo is #1, do you mean just getting the things you _need_, i.e.: bibs/shirts? If so, there's no reason at all to get there early, and doing so will more than likely result in spending a lot of time standing in a looooooong line.  I had a much better expo experience by arriving in the late afternoon, and I even had plenty of merchandise from which to pick had I wanted to shop. IMO the only reason to get to the expo early is if you want to be sure of getting at whatever merchandise items are hot this year.



Just the stuff I need. I’ll only check out the merch area if there’s relatively little wait. Six new shirts is plenty.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Just the stuff I need. I’ll only check out the merch area if there’s relatively little wait. Six new shirts is plenty


I wish I thought this way. I always end up spending at least $100 at the expo.


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I think the new play is to try to get a FoP FP and rope drop AK. I’ll stay until lunch at flame tree and then go to the expo after lunch. Family can stay at AK or go to Disney Springs and we’ll return for our ADR at Yak and Yeti. 

Am I correct in assuming there are no expo buses running to and from the parks?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I wish I thought this way. I always end up spending at least $100 at the expo.



Maybe I got in too late in 17, but there was little that caught my eye. I bought one long sleeve shirt. Otherwise, I have all the running stuff I need.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I think the new play is to try to get a FoP FP and rope drop AK. I’ll stay until lunch at flame tree and then go to the expo after lunch. Family can stay at AK or go to Disney Springs and we’ll return for our ADR at Yak and Yeti.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming there are no expo buses running to and from the parks?



You are correct.  Last year we walked from MK to Contemporary to get a bus.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> You are correct.  Last year we walked from MK to Contemporary to get a bus.



I figure I’ll just go to AKL or something close.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I wish I thought this way. I always end up spending at least $100 at the expo.


Ha. #buyallthepins


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Ha. #buyallthepins


And jackets, and magnets, and show ornaments, and yeah... 

I have a problem.


----------



## jennamfeo

Speaking of buying all the things.... I definitely need this.

https://www.therunningbuddy.com/products/new-minnie-mouse-sequin-faux-leather-belt-bag


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I think the new play is to try to get a FoP FP and rope drop AK. I’ll stay until lunch at flame tree and then go to the expo after lunch. Family can stay at AK or go to Disney Springs and we’ll return for our ADR at Yak and Yeti.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming there are no expo buses running to and from the parks?



You might consider Lyft/Uber...to optimize your time


----------



## lhermiston

JeffW said:


> You might consider Lyft/Uber...to optimize your time



Good call.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> The expo opens in 10 weeks!



Wait -- 10 weeks? Isn't it 11 weeks? Are you shorting my training by a week! GAHGHGHGGHGH!

Also - DW and I have scheduled a non-park day since we're both running 5K, we'll have to hit the Expo on the Wednesday and the plan is to get to Disney Springs or resort hop, with a reservation for 'Ohana in the evening for an early dinner.


----------



## roxymama

I feel like long lines are good for my wallet.  DL example but when I went to the expo early and was confronted with the giant merchandise line I balked and didn't buy anything.  Came back on the final day literally 40 minutes before it closed and there was no line and although one of the hot commodities (the shoe ornament) was gone I managed to decide I all of a sudden needed a wineglass and pin and sweaty-band and plush mickey and...

I can probably say the same for park snacks.  Long lines at snack carts are good for my waist size.


----------



## lhermiston

mankle30 said:


> ait -- 10 weeks? Isn't it 11 weeks? Are you shorting my training by a week! GAHGHGHGGHGH!



Um yeah. 11. Sorry. I got a little ahead of myself.


----------



## Bree

sigh...i'm mostly worried about the Dopey Magnet and SweatyBand. I just adore the magnets (even though I don't put them on my car) and I wear sweatybands almost everyday. Anything else would be a bonus.


----------



## cavepig

I have all the running stuff "I need" too, but when it comes to a Run Disney expo I Want it all.

I think I have to go Wednesday to pick up volunteer stuff anyway, but then I'll probably have a 2nd trip Friday with family.  I did not pre-order anything, so should probably shop Wed. 
Are people thinking that the Snowglobe will sell out like the Mickey Figurine did last year?


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> sigh...i'm mostly worried about the Dopey Magnet and SweatyBand. I just adore the magnets (even though I don't put them on my car) and I wear sweatybands almost everyday. Anything else would be a bonus.


I can help you out with those things if that would make you feel better.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

drummerwife said:


> Well, I’m officially a sucker. Even though I haven’t run in months because of foot surgery, and I’m currently in a boot due to tarsal tunnel syndrome, I’ve signed up for the 5k. The pull of the Oswald medal was just too strong...


I took the Dark Side 5K this year nice and easy.  Stopped for as many photos as I wanted to and finished in just over 90 minutes.  You should have plenty of time to train up to at least walk the 5K in a worst case scenario.



PrincessV said:


> I had a much better expo experience by arriving in the late afternoon, and I even had plenty of merchandise from which to pick had I wanted to shop. IMO the only reason to get to the expo early is if you want to be sure of getting at whatever merchandise items are hot this year.


I agree with this.  I got to the 2017 Dark Side expo early and had lots of long lines.  I got to the 2018 Dark Side expo in the mid afternoon and had minimal lines.  The only thing I did not see was the jacket which I had preordered anyways.  Otherwise everything else was in abundance including shoe ornaments and the BB-8 race figure I really wanted.  



rteetz said:


> I wish I thought this way. I always end up spending at least $100 at the expo.


Star Wars race expos are very expensive for me.  I can escape the others pretty easily.  



jennamfeo said:


> Ha. #buyallthepins


I like pins as a small reminder for the race I ran.  But I try to limit it to one pin per race.  



rteetz said:


> And jackets, and magnets, and show ornaments, and yeah...
> 
> I have a problem.


I preordered the pins and jacket.  I'll get an ornament, but probably a customized one from Springs or the Magic Kingdom.  After almost getting the I Conquered It shirt for _all_ the Dark Side races this year, I realized I should only get one so the challenge it was.  I do reserve the right to get I did it shirts for the marathon, Goofy, and Dopey if I so choose.  I have always loved Mickey and Goofy so I may well get both of those and pass on the Dopey shirt.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I can help you out with those things if that would make you feel better.



I will let you know! The thought of shopping without 10,000 other runners is so nice though. I just hadn't planned on the extra expense.

Are you getting RR for both races or just one?


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> That’s how it read when I went on the website but if you go into the registration they are still listed. So just click on the half or some other registration and click the select race bar and 5K and 10K should be listed.


Hmmmm...Isn’t it kinda strange that they are listed as “sold out” but then you can still register? Something doesn’t seem right. But it seems like folks were able to do it, huh? Great, now I am considering doing the 5k because my wife wants to do it to get the Oswald medal...So that would also mean needing to go to the expo on Wednesday. Is there a time between 10am-8pm that the expo is not crazy?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmm...Isn’t it kinda strange that they are listed as “sold out” but then you can still register? Something doesn’t seem right. But it seems like folks were able to do it, huh? Great, now I am considering doing the 5k because my wife wants to do it to get the Oswald medal...So that would also mean needing to go to the expo on Wednesday. Is there a time between 10am-8pm that the expo is not crazy?


Just avoid the mad rush at opening and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmm...Isn’t it kinda strange that they are listed as “sold out” but then you can still register? Something doesn’t seem right. But it seems like folks were able to do it, huh? Great, now I am considering doing the 5k because my wife wants to do it to get the Oswald medal...So that would also mean needing to go to the expo on Wednesday. Is there a time between 10am-8pm that the expo is not crazy?



5K bib pickup is on the concourse of the stadium, so you don't even have to wait in the regular bib pickup line to get your 5K bib. The lines will be long because of Dopey/Goofy pickup in the main building and then merch.


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> It's gonna be a smarter, wiser Keels in 2019.


I can’t wait to see the 2020 version


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> I can’t wait to see the 2020 version



Yeah ... she's going to be absent that weekend because she has other plans taking that $$.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> 5K bib pickup is on the concourse of the stadium, so you don't even have to wait in the regular bib pickup line to get your 5K bib. The lines will be long because of Dopey/Goofy pickup in the main building and then merch.


I’m doing Goofy so does that mean I’d have to wait in both lines? Or I guess I can come back for the Goofy bib? But I wouldnt want to go to the expo twice.


----------



## Keels

Yeah, basically those are your two options.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> Yeah ... she's going to be absent that weekend because she has other plans taking that $$.



Heard that before...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Heard that before...


Exactly


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I’m doing Goofy so does that mean I’d have to wait in both lines? Or I guess I can come back for the Goofy bib? But I wouldnt want to go to the expo twice.


Goofy has its own line. If you are doing the 5K or 10K you have to wait in those lines separately though.


----------



## Keels

Nope. Got a cruise booked that's taking my Marathon Weekend funds instead. Ain't enough leaves on the money tree for both.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Nope. Got a cruise booked that's taking my Marathon Weekend funds instead. Ain't enough leaves on the money tree for both.


Blah blah blah


----------



## SarahDisney

Guys ... I have a very important (and by that I mean not at all important) hashtagging question.
For those of you who don't remember, I'm running the 5K, 10K, and Marathon.
My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*
But yesterday I kinda thought about calling it something related to the fact that I'm doing Dopey minus one race, and I came up with *#DopeyMinusOneHalf*

Which hashtag do we like better?
(I know, super important stuff...)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Guys ... I have a very important (and by that I mean not at all important) hashtagging question.
> For those of you who don't remember, I'm running the 5K, 10K, and Marathon.
> My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*
> But yesterday I kinda thought about calling it something related to the fact that I'm doing Dopey minus one race, and I came up with *#DopeyMinusOneHalf*
> 
> Which hashtag do we like better?
> (I know, super important stuff...)



Go with the grumpy one.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Nope. Got a cruise booked that's taking my Marathon Weekend funds instead. Ain't enough leaves on the money tree for both.



Speaking of cruises.........


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*


I like the Grumpy one better. It references the only runDisney race weekend where you can run 3 events, yet only get 3 medals.  So anyone running it can be Grumpy about it.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of cruises.........



DUDE. I'm still waiting too! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> That’s how it read when I went on the website but if you go into the registration they are still listed. So just click on the half or some other registration and click the select race bar and 5K and 10K should be listed.





huskies90 said:


> Hmmmm...Isn’t it kinda strange that they are listed as “sold out” but then you can still register?



I did not know this and you guys shouldn't have posted it (kidding...sort of) cause now I'm off to find out how much it is to change my flight.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Id like to get two things this year and I guess I'll try to pre-order them online before hand....I just have never done that and don't see anything online yet.  All I really want is a tech/running singlet to wear on race day and a light windbreaker/jacket (both full marathon).  Every time I get to that expo all the smalls are already gone.


----------



## garneska

SarahDisney said:


> Guys ... I have a very important (and by that I mean not at all important) hashtagging question.
> For those of you who don't remember, I'm running the 5K, 10K, and Marathon.
> My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*
> But yesterday I kinda thought about calling it something related to the fact that I'm doing Dopey minus one race, and I came up with *#DopeyMinusOneHalf*
> 
> Which hashtag do we like better?
> (I know, super important stuff...)



*#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Guys ... I have a very important (and by that I mean not at all important) hashtagging question.
> For those of you who don't remember, I'm running the 5K, 10K, and Marathon.
> My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*
> But yesterday I kinda thought about calling it something related to the fact that I'm doing Dopey minus one race, and I came up with *#DopeyMinusOneHalf*
> 
> Which hashtag do we like better?
> (I know, super important stuff...)



I like the OG grumpy # too!


----------



## Desdemona924

LSUfan4444 said:


> Id like to get two things this year and I guess I'll try to pre-order them online before hand....I just have never done that and don't see anything online yet.  All I really want is a tech/running singlet to wear on race day and a light windbreaker/jacket (both full marathon).  Every time I get to that expo all the smalls are already gone.



The only clothing item I've ever seen up for pre-sale is the race jacket. It would be awesome if they sold other stuff too, but I think the worry is that people will skip all the other shopping.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> Yeah, basically those are your two options.


I guess my other option is to change to Dopey if they allow it. I thought I remember seeing you can do that if you pay a fee and the cost difference between the 2 races but I could not find that info anywhere. Is that correct? And does anyone know how much the change fee is?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I guess my other option is to change to Dopey if they allow it. I thought I remember seeing you can do that if you pay a fee and the cost difference between the 2 races but I could not find that info anywhere. Is that correct? And does anyone know how much the change fee is?


That is correct. You have to email runDisney.


----------



## jennamfeo

Just watched some youtube videos of people walking through the expo last year looking at merch and welp, @rteetz, I really might just buy all the things with you.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Just watched some youtube videos of people walking through the expo last year looking at merch and welp, @rteetz, I really might just buy all the things with you.


I told ya


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Just watched some youtube videos of people walking through the expo last year looking at merch and welp, @rteetz, I really might just buy all the things with you.


I think it's a good thing for my wallet that this is not a Star Wars race.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think it's a good thing for my wallet that this is not a Star Wars race.



I already have the only Star Wars/Disney merch I’ll ever need: a t-shirt depicting Vader riding Astro Orbiter and holding a Mickey ice cream bar.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think it's a good thing for my wallet that this is not a Star Wars race.


It's unfortunate for my wallet that it's my first marathon....


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> It's unfortunate for my wallet that it's my first marathon....


It’s my third and my wallet is still going to be empty.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> I guess my other option is to change to Dopey if they allow it. I thought I remember seeing you can do that if you pay a fee and the cost difference between the 2 races but I could not find that info anywhere. Is that correct? And does anyone know how much the change fee is?


  $45 unless it's changed. But, yes email or call them and you'll register for the new race and they'll refund the old one less the fee.

@SarahDisney  I love *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I already have the only Star Wars/Disney merch I’ll ever need: a t-shirt depicting Vader riding Astro Orbiter and holding a Mickey ice cream bar.


I love that shirt.  The entire ad campaign that led up to it was even better.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I love that shirt.  The entire ad campaign that led up to it was even better.


Synergy. 

Lucasfilm hated it. It’s why we no longer see Disney characters dressed like Star Wars characters.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> That said, I'm almost positive my villa-mates consumed at least one package of ShotBlocs because ... well, I don't really know why.



Was it Margarita flavored?  Because I can see how that may happen in the wee hours.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I did not know this and you guys shouldn't have posted it (kidding...sort of) cause now I'm off to find out how much it is to change my flight.



Still available ...


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Still available ...
> View attachment 360937


Still thinking about it...


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Still thinking about it...



Which race?!?


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Which race?!?


10K. 
I'm currently flying in the evening of the 10th so I would have to switch my flight to the morning, which isn't that expensive to change right now. I should be able to get the day off. Now it's just a matter of whether I want to give Disney more money.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> 10K.
> I'm currently flying in the evening of the 10th so I would have to switch my flight to the morning, which isn't that expensive to change right now. I should be able to get the day off. Now it's just a matter of whether I want to give Disney more money.


BEER STOP


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> BEER STOP



It's all fun & games until we start checking IDs!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It's all fun & games until we start checking IDs!


Yeah ok


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Yeah ok


We’ll just check yours


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yeah ok



Dispatch: Can you describe the underage drinking suspect?

Me: Yeah sure, just look for the guy in the Panda facepaint.


----------



## Keels




----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> Still available ...
> View attachment 360937





rteetz said:


> BEER STOP



Me to DH: they opened up more bibs for the 10k. I kind of want to sign up because there will be a beer stop. Probably silly to precede my first half with a 10k, right?

DH- so I’ve signed myself up because beer. You live your own life


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> Me to DH: they opened up more bibs for the 10k. I kind of want to sign up because there will be a beer stop. Probably silly to precede my first half with a 10k, right?
> 
> DH- so I’ve signed myself up because beer. You live your own life



How many of us are having these "oh, they opened up bibs" conversations either with our significant other or with ourselves?

My DH just suggested that I either sign up for the 5k (in addition to the 10k and full) or just sign up for Dopey.  Until I reminded him of three facts:  1) that would mean at least one if not 2 more mornings of being up at 2 am and standing outside freezing for 3 hours before starting, 2) doing Dopey means no DiveQuest this trip and I need to log a dive prior to our next vacation and 3) I'd like to not be exhausted for my first marathon.  He saw reason.


----------



## TheHamm

LdyStormy76 said:


> My DH just suggested that I either sign up for the 5k (in addition to the 10k and full) or just sign up for Dopey.  Until I reminded him of three facts:  1) that would mean at least one if not 2 more mornings of being up at 2 am and standing outside freezing for 3 hours before starting, 2) doing Dopey means no DiveQuest this trip and I need to log a dive prior to our next vacation and 3) I'd like to not be exhausted for my first marathon.  He saw reason.


My dillema- but if DH is up for the 10K, I will be too, right?
Still valid #3.
Beer.
YOLO.
I had decided DL would be my first challenge, and that may be never.


----------



## Keels

TheHamm said:


> Me to DH: they opened up more bibs for the 10k. I kind of want to sign up because there will be a beer stop. Probably silly to precede my first half with a 10k, right?
> 
> DH- so I’ve signed myself up because beer. You live your own life



SO MUCH PRESSURE!! I need to get with my #BeerStop committee to make sure we knock this one out of the park!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> SO MUCH PRESSURE!! I need to get with my #BeerStop committee to make sure we knock this one out of the park!



Really, you just need to keep One and Two from drinking all the beer stop supplies the night before


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Guys ... I have a very important (and by that I mean not at all important) hashtagging question.
> For those of you who don't remember, I'm running the 5K, 10K, and Marathon.
> My original challenge name was "Intentionally Grumpy", in honor of the "Grumpy" Challenge of 2017, with the hashtag *#IntentionallyGrumpy2019*
> But yesterday I kinda thought about calling it something related to the fact that I'm doing Dopey minus one race, and I came up with *#DopeyMinusOneHalf*
> 
> Which hashtag do we like better?
> (I know, super important stuff...)



I've just realized that if we combine your races with my races, we've run Dopey together!!!  Now I can tell everyone I'm running Dopey with Sarah and they will leave me alone.  (This will work, right?)

#IntentionallyDonald2019


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Really, you just need to keep One and Two from drinking all the beer stop supplies the night before


decoy?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Really, you just need to keep One and Two from drinking all the beer stop supplies the night before



Perhaps I need to tell them that they have to get up early to help me with it first ... they did SO well at that this year! 



TheHamm said:


> decoy?



For real! Except I think the missing Blocs were Black Cherry ...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> SO MUCH PRESSURE!! I need to get with my #BeerStop committee to make sure we knock this one out of the park!


Am I meeting you at the beer station after I run? Because people should be most afraid of that.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Am I meeting you at the beer station after I run? Because people should be most afraid of that.



I guess? Unless you stay and have parking lot beers ...


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> I guess? Unless you stay and have parking lot beers ...



I'm sure you've answered this before, but can you use magicbands to buy parking lot beers or should I bring cash money?


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> I'm sure you've answered this before, but can you use magicbands to buy parking lot beers or should I bring cash money?



Post-race you can definitely use cards or MagicBands for sure.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I guess? Unless you stay and have parking lot beers ...



No Disney race is complete without parking lot beers


----------



## ErinBoBerin

Hey experienced runDisney-ers! Hoping to get some advice...

We're doing a split stay at Universal and Disney, starting out with a few Universal days and then switching on Saturday in time for me to run the marathon. DH is a very supportive non-runner (cyclist) however he has gotten wind of the extra 5k slots released and has now signed us both up for the 5k (his very first running event ever).

This is very exciting except I don't know how to navigate this from Universal. I guess the plan is we book a Lyft for 3:30 (??) Thursday morning? Is it hard to find transportation out after the events?

Haven't run a RunDisney event before, and haven't been to Orlando in 10 years so I don't really have any context for how this is going to be.


----------



## Keels

ErinBoBerin said:


> Hey experienced runDisney-ers! Hoping to get some advice...
> 
> We're doing a split stay at Universal and Disney, starting out with a few Universal days and then switching on Saturday in time for me to run the marathon. DH is a very supportive non-runner (cyclist) however he has gotten wind of the extra 5k slots released and has now signed us both up for the 5k (his very first running event ever).
> 
> This is very exciting except I don't know how to navigate this from Universal. I guess the plan is we book a Lyft for 3:30 (??) Thursday morning? Is it hard to find transportation out after the events?
> 
> Haven't run a RunDisney event before, and haven't been to Orlando in 10 years so I don't really have any context for how this is going to be.



Where are you staying at Universal? I can give you directions from the general vicinity if you need them. I think scheduling a Lyft for 3:30 should be fine. 

As far as transportation after the event, you'll be able to call a Lyft/Uber again - they'll pick you up at the Rideshare area back by the park entrance, so it's going to be about a 10 minute walk or so. 

The sucky thing is you both will need to go to the Expo on Wednesday to pick up your bibs and such, but at least you get it out of the way before the Marathon!


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> No Disney race is complete without parking lot beers


Then I have never completed a Disney Race......


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Then I have never completed a Disney Race......



Tis DLR's Fatal RunDisney Flaw.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> Am I meeting you at the beer station after I run? Because people should be most afraid of that.


This translates to me "no need to do the 10K, Jenna will finish the beer before I can get there"  
Thank you for saving me $125!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

Keels said:


> Where are you staying at Universal? I can give you directions from the general vicinity if you need them. I think scheduling a Lyft for 3:30 should be fine.
> 
> As far as transportation after the event, you'll be able to call a Lyft/Uber again - they'll pick you up at the Rideshare area back by the park entrance, so it's going to be about a 10 minute walk or so.
> 
> The sucky thing is you both will need to go to the Expo on Wednesday to pick up your bibs and such, but at least you get it out of the way before the Marathon!



Bleh thank you! Complicated but hopefully it will be worth it.

We're staying at Sapphire Falls. We fly in on Wednesday morning so I guess we'll go to the hotel, drop our bags off, and then go to the expo.


----------



## Keels

ErinBoBerin said:


> Bleh thank you! Complicated but hopefully it will be worth it.
> 
> We're staying at Sapphire Falls. We fly in on Wednesday morning so I guess we'll go to the hotel, drop our bags off, and then go to the expo.



The highway is definitely quicker to get to the Expo, but for Race morning it will be easier if you take city streets. No traffic, no race closures and should only take you 15-20 minutes. I’ll PM you directions if you want them to give to your Lyft driver!

I grew up in the area and actually went to high school across the street from the Hogsmede area!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

Keels said:


> The highway is definitely quicker to get to the Expo, but for Race morning it will be easier if you take city streets. No traffic, no race closures and should only take you 15-20 minutes. I’ll PM you directions if you want them to give to your Lyft driver!
> 
> I grew up in the area and actually went to high school across the street from the Hogsmede area!



Please! Thank you so much!


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I've just realized that if we combine your races with my races, we've run Dopey together!!!  Now I can tell everyone I'm running Dopey with Sarah and they will leave me alone.  (This will work, right?)
> 
> #IntentionallyDonald2019



I'm now torn between now telling people that I'm doing dopey with you and just telling you to go full dopey by yourself...


----------



## lahobbs4

Parking lot beers and 10K beer stop. How have I missed these? 

Two more things to keep me bribing DH to come back for more runDisney


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Then I have never completed a Disney Race......



I guess my marathon doesn't count! I had every intention of getting a post-race margarita or parking lot beer, but it was effing cold, so I downed some chips, a powerade and cheeseburger and got on the bus back to Pop ASAP.


----------



## sandam1

ErinBoBerin said:


> We're staying at Sapphire Falls. We fly in on Wednesday morning so I guess we'll go to the hotel, drop our bags off, and then go to the expo.



@ErinBoBerin - What races are you doing? My friend and I are staying at Cabana Bay and will have a car. If you are interested in potentially carpooling in the morning for the 5K or half marathon, let me know.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> Parking lot beers and 10K beer stop. How have I missed these?
> 
> Two more things to keep me bribing DH to come back for more runDisney


It makes running more fun!

I’m currently debating if I can somehow make a shot counter at wine and dine during the half


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> Parking lot beers and 10K beer stop. How have I missed these?
> 
> Two more things to keep me bribing DH to come back for more runDisney



I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.



Tell me more about adult Capri Suns...


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I guess my marathon doesn't count! I had every intention of getting a post-race margarita or parking lot beer, but it was effing cold, so I downed some chips, a powerade and cheeseburger and got on the bus back to Pop ASAP.


When I was at Wine and Dine last year the line for beer was SO LONG after the half and I was dead so I bailed. That was before I was friendly with anyone on the boards here. Womp womp.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.


MIMOSASSSSSS.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.


Mimosas?!?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.



I'll have to try to stop if I am able to identify the Hydration Station just to be the one person to get a regular Capri Sun. 

Even though I move at the pace of a snail I tend to have very little recognition of my surroundings as I run, so the odds of me identifying the correct group (or being confident enough in my identification to actually approach) is pretty low.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Mimosas?!?



Of course!! 



Barca33Runner said:


> I'll have to try to stop if I am able to identify the Hydration Station just to be the one person to get a regular Capri Sun.
> 
> Even though I move at the pace of a snail I tend to have very little recognition of my surroundings as I run, so the odds of me identifying the correct group (or being confident enough in my identification to actually approach) is pretty low.



We’re going to be under the Shipwreck, at the tables on the left-hand side just right behind Hurricane Hannah’s!


----------



## jennamfeo

Barca33Runner said:


> I'll have to try to stop if I am able to identify the Hydration Station just to be the one person to get a regular Capri Sun


It was a special request from @Sleepless Knight.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Tell me more about adult Capri Suns...



They are Capri Suns injected with booze - either vodka, rum or tequila. I won’t commit to what will be out there until day of because we have to go with what strikes us


----------



## LdyStormy76

Barca33Runner said:


> I'll have to try to stop if I am able to identify the Hydration Station just to be the one person to get a regular Capri Sun.
> 
> Even though I move at the pace of a snail I tend to have very little recognition of my surroundings as I run, so the odds of me identifying the correct group (or being confident enough in my identification to actually approach) is pretty low.



As a fellow snail I will volunteer to be with you for the 10k and help you identify it and join you with a regular Capri Sun.


----------



## KattyBelle

Popping in real quick b/c this week has been crazy busy.

A huge Thank You! to @jennamfeo for the red sparkle skirt! You rock! 

I hope I can at least witness this epic beer/mimosa/Capri sun stop for the 10K!


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> I talked to One and Two and they're real excited about the 10K Hydration Station. So far, we're going to have mimosas, ML, Caribé cider, an IPA and another kinda craft beer. Also, regular Capri Suns and adult Capri Suns.



This is making me want to join Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Princess KP

Mimosas are making me want to add the 10K...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> They are Capri Suns injected with booze - either vodka, rum or tequila. I won’t commit to what will be out there until day of because we have to go with what strikes us



"what strikes us" is code for "what One and Two leave behind"


----------



## braycon

Has there been any publication to date on the official course map for the marathon?  Will it be identical to last year?  I thought they might have to make adjustments with construction, particularly at DHS, but based on last year's map, that might not be necessary.


----------



## rteetz

braycon said:


> Has there been any publication to date on the official course map for the marathon?  Will it be identical to last year?  I thought they might have to make adjustments with construction, particularly at DHS, but based on last year's map, that might not be necessary.


I don't expect it to change too much. Courses won't be released until the event guide is out which will be December.


----------



## braycon

Thanks!  I last ran this in 2016, and they used to release the map sooner than the event guide in December.  Ah, but times change.  Or maybe I just wasn't paying much attention.  I do recall waaaaaaay back for the 2013, 20th anniversary race, when RunDisney posted a video of Bart Yasso doing an overview of the course with an assist from the Disney characters.  That was published well ahead of the marathon - maybe late spring, early summer of 2012.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> I don't expect it to change too much. Courses won't be released until the event guide is out which will be December.


I assume the course will have to change slightly around the walking path from DHS to EPCOT to accommodate the new bus/gondola areas.  It is a mess there now with temporary paths. Maybe it will be cleaned up by January?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> I assume the course will have to change slightly around the walking path from DHS to EPCOT to accommodate the new bus/gondola areas.  It is a mess there now with temporary paths. Maybe it will be cleaned up by January?


New bus area should be open by January I believe.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> "what strikes us" is code for "what One and Two leave behind"



True Story: for One's birthday trip in September, Two bought two extra bottles of rum on the plane to carry around in her backpack "just in case". They actually made it through bag check at AK one day.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> True Story: for One's birthday trip in September, Two bought two extra bottles of rum on the plane to carry around in her backpack "just in case". They actually made it through bag check at AK one day.


No need for a flask then!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> No need for a flask then!



Speaking of flasks, this looks pretty handy 

https://flaskap.com/


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of flasks, this looks pretty handy
> 
> https://flaskap.com/


And Christmas presents are done!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> And Christmas presents are done!



Yay! I'm so excited to unwrap mine!!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of flasks, this looks pretty handy
> 
> https://flaskap.com/



Oooh, that should fit nicely in my wine purse.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I’m super late to the Sunday question. I only have one outfit planned as of yet. Jack sparrow with my rum running shirt for either the half or full.  I have Ariel and Minnie I could reuse from last year if I need to. And if it’s real cold again for the 5k, I might bring my jack skellington fleece pajamas, they’re warm and I suppose you can run in most anything for 3 miles.


----------



## pixarmom

ZellyB said:


> Costumes for me and @Chris-Mo
> 
> 10k: Ghost hosts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a friend pick up these shirts on a recent trip
> 
> Full :  Old-school Mr. Incredible and Elastigirl (but in white not pink like this picture).  Getting them made by an Etsy shop.



Your 10K shirts are the exact same shirts my two older sons and I wore for the 2016 Princess 10K!  

And iglow on etsy is fantastic!  We've ordered a ton from that shop over the past several years, and they are SO comfy for running.  My favorite is a red minnie polka dot skirt - wore it for two marathons and several half marathons and it's just perfect!  She also makes kid-sized running shirts for @mateojr!

@mateojr and I are wearing Lilo and Stitch themed running outfits from iglow for the 10K this year!  If I can remember how to post photos, I'll come back to post them!


----------



## Pxchar

I see that all races are available for purchase for the 2019 WDW Marathon weekend again.  Is it common for run Disney to make extra bibs available throughout the year for previously sold out events?


----------



## rteetz

Pxchar said:


> I see that all races are available for purchase for the 2019 WDW Marathon weekend again.  Is it common for run Disney to make extra bibs available throughout the year for previously sold out events?


If challenges aren't selling they will split up bibs to make more available so that's likely why all the races are back open.


----------



## Pxchar

rteetz said:


> If challenges aren't selling they will split up bibs to make more available so that's likely why all the races are back open.


That makes sense. Thank you


----------



## Simba's Girl

As I get ready to head out for my 3hr LR this morning I'm, of course, thinking about food. Specifically if the QS location at Contemporary will have boxes or be open to grab something before we head to the buses.


----------



## wdvak

Hi all, After a couple of months of being busy I’ve caught up on everything.  

I’m planning on a Capri Sun if Keels is still around when I get there.  

Training was going great until about 2 months ago when I fell during a long run.  Then I was coming back when I got ill, then before I was over that I had an allergic reaction that got my asthma going.  Sigh, I had about decided this journey to walk Dopey was not going to happen.  But my wonderful family reminded me that I had gotten up to a 16 mile long run and if I am slow and steady on the race I can do it!  DH is wonderful!  He also mentioned that if I get swept during the marathon then I will now have that experience to add to my race weekend 

So, got my flu shot and am going to stay healthy and injury free from here on out.

Now I have to decide on costumes


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

I picked up my Incredibles compression shirt yesterday, so I guess there's no backing out now.  I hope everyone had a good week of training.

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to put on your runDisney race director hat and design your ultimate runDisney event. When will it be held? What time of day (no more waking up at 3 a.m.??)? What distances? What theme? I hope you can all have a little fun with this one.

I came up with two possible race weekends while mulling this over during my 8-mile run yesterday:

Option 1: A race weekend during the holidays. 5K, 10K, and half. All run late afternoon/evening with the start times getting earlier with the longer races. 5K would start at 8 p.m. though and go through the Magic Kindgom. Spectators would be allowed like during the marathon and there would be periodic fireworks. The other two races would incorporate the other parks, but only if HS brings back the Osborn lights or something similar. Medals would either be Toy Story themed or assorted characters outside of the Fab Five such as Hercules, Tarzan, Peter Pan, Merida, Aladdin, Genie, etc.

Option 2: similar to what I described above, but during the fall and corresponding with MNSHP. Night races again. At least one through MK and one involving HS with an emphasis on the Tower of Terror. Medals would be villains like Jafar, Capt. Hook, Dr. Facilier.

Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I think it already existed, but a 10 miler at night!!!  Or wine n dine at night again.  I never experienced these but I'd like to one day.


----------



## roxymama

I'd also love a 5k within the magic kingdom as a change of pace.   Like they did in DL but I never got the chance to run one.
(I still love Epcot 5k too)


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  OK. I’ll take a shot. I’ll make my race weekend a “standard” 5k, 10k & 1/2 combos, but I’ll make them night races with start times of 10:00-11:00.

*Jack Sparrow presents the Pirates of the Caribbean*, featuring the
*Cursed Pirate 5k* under the moonlight with a spinner medal (pirates on one side and ghost skeletal pirates on the other)
*Black Pearl 10k* run on the MW 10k course with pirate ships staged in the Epcot and resort lakes playing PoTC music with fireworks and cannon fire ambience.  Black Pearl medal
*Jack Sparrow 1/2 Marathon* 
*Cursed Coin Challenge*, but you have to run all 3 races to get it. Another spinner medal with the Cursed Coin on one side and Jack’s compass on the other.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

All of my ideas exist purely in the realm of fantasy because Disney clearly has no time for or interest in runDisney events that occur outside of the cookie cutter event window they apply for all of their race weekends. There was a time, I believe, that making rD events unique experiences was important to them and it was about more than filling rooms, restaurants, and parks. Unfortunately, I don't believe that is the case anymore. I believe it has even turned the corner to the point that the events are a bit of a nuisance to them since they actually seem more interested in depressing attendance than increasing it during much of the year. Don't get me wrong, I still love Marathon Weekend and when I ran Dark Side in 2017 I had a fantastic time as well; the CMs and volunteers are still amazing and rD still does a good job with hydration and their course setup and entertainment. It's just, especially for the price, I'd love to see them trying new things, exploring different race windows, and considering different ways to make things surprising even for people who have done multiple races.  Oh well, I'll get off the soapbox, they're still getting my money and that's the ultimate contributor to their complacency.

There are any number of themes that would be awesome for an rD event. There are very few prospective events that wouldn't interest me in the off chance my money tree grove ever establishes itself. Personally, I'd love to see a Sugar Rush 5K or 10K with the Wreck-It Ralph crew, K-Pop blaring through the speakers, and some colorful/crazy decorations.

On a more general level, Disney has been doing a lot of special ticketed events that either give guests early access (Toy Story Land ride/breakfast thing, etc.) or late access to the parks (Disney After Hours, etc.). I think it would be a really cool if they offered events like these exclusive to runners over race weekends. Obviously, with the price of their races, including such perks in the price of registration wouldn't be out of line (although I can't imagine they would't monetize such offerings). 

Ultimately, I'd just like them to try new things, put races in different time windows, and differentiate the experiences again.


----------



## Keels

Bring back the Chip & Dale marathon relay.


----------



## FFigawi

I'd like them to offer another triathlon at WDW. A 70.3 like they put on before might be too much given the park crowding these days, but a sprint/Olympic should be fairly easy to do.


----------



## John VN

FFigawi said:


> I'd like them to offer another triathlon at WDW. A 70.3 like they put on before might be too much given the park crowding these days, but a sprint/Olympic should be fairly easy to do.



We were at FW twice when they had a tri.  Never in a million years did I ever think that years later as a 63yo geezer would I be doing my first Ironman Florida.

AND YES, it would be GREAT if they returned!!!!


----------



## wdvak

I agree with roxymama that they should do a night 10 miler. I may be biased as that was my first race (well after the 5K that morning). Plus for me starting at 10:00 pm was much better with my 4 hour time difference. I also liked having the party in the park afterwards.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to put on your runDisney race director hat and design your ultimate runDisney event. When will it be held? What time of day (no more waking up at 3 a.m.??)? What distances? What theme? I hope you can all have a little fun with this one.


I’d love to see more unique events. Whether it’s the return of the Everest Challenge or Tower 10-miler. I don’t think everything needs to be a standard half-10K-5K weekend. With the 10-miler they did a 5K too so they can do that again. Doesn’t have to be Tower of Terror either. Maybe a Villains themed weekend. People would love that. 

The challenge could even change and be themed with Pandora or something. 

In terms of a race weekend theme I’d like to see. I’d love a Pixar weekend. I know Disneyland has done that but I’d love to see that at WDW.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I'd like them to offer another triathlon at WDW. A 70.3 like they put on before might be too much given the park crowding these days, but a sprint/Olympic should be fairly easy to do.



I’m in.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> Attqotd:  I think it already existed, but a 10 miler at night!!!  Or wine n dine at night again.  I never experienced these but I'd like to one day.



Stories I've heard about the night races definitely inspired my race choices. Those sound like so much fun.



camaker said:


> SAFD:  OK. I’ll take a shot. I’ll make my race weekend a “standard” 5k, 10k & 1/2 combos, but I’ll make them night races with start times of 10:00-11:00.
> 
> *Jack Sparrow presents the Pirates of the Caribbean*, featuring the
> *Cursed Pirate 5k* under the moonlight with a spinner medal (pirates on one side and ghost skeletal pirates on the other)
> *Black Pearl 10k* run on the MW 10k course with pirate ships staged in the Epcot and resort lakes playing PoTC music with fireworks and cannon fire ambience.  Black Pearl medal
> *Jack Sparrow 1/2 Marathon
> Cursed Coin Challenge*, but you have to run all 3 races to get it. Another spinner medal with the Cursed Coin on one side and Jack’s compass on the other.



Awesome idea.



FFigawi said:


> I'd like them to offer another triathlon at WDW. A 70.3 like they put on before might be too much given the park crowding these days, but a sprint/Olympic should be fairly easy to do.



I had no idea they ever did a triathlon at WDW, but when I was planning this SAFD, I figured that'd be something you'd throw out there. Where did they do the swim portion?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

lhermiston said:


> Stories I've heard about the night races definitely inspired my race choices. Those sound like so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea they ever did a triathlon at WDW, but when I was planning this SAFD, I figured that'd be something you'd throw out there. Where did they do the swim portion?



I did the first one back around 2004 or 5, and I would love to see the half Ironman move back to Disney. The swim was in bay lake by fort wilderness. I think with all of the fear of alligators since the death of the child at GF, that it will never come back. If there is water in Florida, there are probably gators and snakes in it, but make enough noise with a big enough crowd and they don’t want anything to do with you. There is no reason for Disney to allow Ironman to bring it back, too few people that will have a negligible bump in hotels and then creates a big mess with traffic. Plus, both IM and Disney are corporations that are built on brand and profit, I’m not sure there is enough money to make it worth the effort. That said, one of my most memorable moments ever at Disney was during the swim and at every breath catching a glimpse of Cinderella castle as the sun began to rise.


----------



## jfinke

Hmmm....

My wife and I were going to register for the Full.  Then I saw this:

_If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date._

I am assuming that means we are pretty much screwed at this point since we are 10 weeks away.

Thoughts?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I had no idea they ever did a triathlon at WDW, but when I was planning this SAFD, I figured that'd be something you'd throw out there. Where did they do the swim portion?



Bay Lake. Transition was set up at Fort Wilderness. Not sure where the bike course went - I assume it was out of the WDW property - but the run was several loops around the golf course and resort. With a tri attracting maybe 2000 people compared with 20000+ for most of the running events, I certainly understand why they don’t have one anymore. Sure would be a fun way to spend a weekend, though. If we want to get way out into the depths of fantasy events, you could set up a tri as a stage race leading up to one of the half marathons. Swim in a lake nearby on Thursday. Bike from 56 miles away back to Disney on Friday, and run the half during marathon weekend.



jfinke said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> My wife and I were going to register for the Full.  Then I saw this:
> 
> _If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date._
> 
> I am assuming that means we are pretty much screwed at this point since we are 10 weeks away.
> 
> Thoughts?



You can enter a proof of time when you register. As long as the date of the race you’re using for your PoT is before the deadline (Oct 9th i think), you’ll be fine, though you can’t change it once you submit it.


----------



## Keels

jfinke said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> My wife and I were going to register for the Full.  Then I saw this:
> 
> _If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date._
> 
> I am assuming that means we are pretty much screwed at this point since we are 10 weeks away.
> 
> Thoughts?



You have one chance to provide PoT and it’s just when your register. 

I just did a dummy registration and it still allows for PoT submission:


----------



## Nole95

Our first rD race and first half marathon was a night Wine & Dine Half in 2012.   Loved it, and really loved being in the park late at night after the race.  I think we stayed in Epcot until 3am having some drinks and relaxing.  I won't do this race as a day race.  The night start was unique.

I am also in the camp that does not like the cookie cutter race weekends.  We are doing Star Wars in 2019,  but assuming they keep the 10K and half starting in the MK parking lot, those courses are different than the other race weekends.


----------



## BoatDriver

Pxchar said:


> I see that all races are available for purchase for the 2019 WDW Marathon weekend again.  Is it common for run Disney to make extra bibs available throughout the year for previously sold out events?



Why did I have to see this? I started out just running the 10K. Then I decided I needed more distance to make it worth the trip, so I signed up for the 1/2. Then I saw the medals, hated the 10K Minnie and barely liked the 1/2 Donald, but loved the Oswald. So, guess what....Now I'm running the 5K, the 10K, and the 1/2. Good thing I'm flying out Sunday, otherwise, you all know what would happen.


----------



## jfinke

Keels said:


> You have one chance to provide PoT and it’s just when your register.
> 
> I just did a dummy registration and it still allows for PoT submission:
> View attachment 361663




Thanks!  I sent an email to trackshack.  We will see what they say.


----------



## camaker

jfinke said:


> Thanks!  I sent an email to trackshack.  We will see what they say.



This is a common question around this time. We’ve had several site members here register after the PoT deadline and all have reported being able to enter proof of time during registration. Further, they have confirmed that they were corralled appropriately afterwards. I think you’ll be fine registering and entering your PoT. It’s also important to note that RunDisney/TrackShack are notoriously random and often inaccurate in their replies, so I’d tend to go with the “site experience” here over their response.


----------



## BigEeyore

FFigawi said:


> I'd like them to offer another triathlon at WDW. A 70.3 like they put on before might be too much given the park crowding these days, but a sprint/Olympic should be fairly easy to do.



A Disney triathlon would be a dream come true for me, but I really don't think it is safe to swim in Bay Lake with the alligators and brain-eating amoebas and what-not.  Not sure if any body of water on property is safe for that matter. But we can dream!


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> SAFD:  OK. I’ll take a shot. I’ll make my race weekend a “standard” 5k, 10k & 1/2 combos, but I’ll make them night races with start times of 10:00-11:00.
> 
> *Jack Sparrow presents the Pirates of the Caribbean*, featuring the
> *Cursed Pirate 5k* under the moonlight with a spinner medal (pirates on one side and ghost skeletal pirates on the other)
> *Black Pearl 10k* run on the MW 10k course with pirate ships staged in the Epcot and resort lakes playing PoTC music with fireworks and cannon fire ambience.  Black Pearl medal
> *Jack Sparrow 1/2 Marathon
> Cursed Coin Challenge*, but you have to run all 3 races to get it. Another spinner medal with the Cursed Coin on one side and Jack’s compass on the other.



I love this Pirate idea. They could do the Regular characters in Pirate costumes too.  



jfinke said:


> Thanks!  I sent an email to trackshack.  We will see what they say.


   Yes, you'll be totally fine as others have said entering POT at registration.  You just can't edit or change it later since it's past the date.  If they didn't allow it they wouldn't have it as part of the registration anymore.   Many have done it and were corralled correctly.


----------



## cavepig

I would love an Indiana Jones adventure race a little like the Everest Challenge was.  Some obstacles thrown in there.  Have the Challenge where you can do a couple races.    I prefer morning running personally over night so it would have to be the typical early start.


----------



## wdvak

cavepig said:


> I would love an Indiana Jones adventure race a little like the Everest Challenge was.  Some obstacles thrown in there.  Have the Challenge where you can do a couple races.    I prefer morning running personally over night so it would have to be the typical early start.




Oh, oh, oh, sign me up for this one. I really like this idea.  My only qualm is the morning start because 5:30 in the morning is 1:30 for me  But as you see I will still sign up if it’s morning


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I'm weird - the only fantasy I have about WDW races would be less people: reduce the race caps to 10,000 for halfs/full, and 5,000 for 5K/10K races. I don't need any more "theme" than being at Disney.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I want them to mix up the order of the races. Dont always do 5k/10k/half. Maybe do half/10k/5k or 10k/5k/half or just a different order of races in general.
That might not be so good for people who do multiple races from a recovery standpoint, though.

Also, if they wanted to bring some characters to NYC for an "out of town" runDisney race ... I'd be cool with that too. They could do it in Flushing Meadows Park and have an IASW theme.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: It would be really cool to see the 10 miler come back. A 5k through the Magic Kingdom would also be amazing. Pretty sure that one would never happen based on location, logistics, etc but a girl can dream!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

baxter24 said:


> Sunday question: It would be really cool to see the 10 miler come back. A 5k through the Magic Kingdom would also be amazing. Pretty sure that one would never happen based on location, logistics, etc but a girl can dream!


They had one years ago!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: As a normal evening runner, I would love the return of a night race! Like @lhermiston suggested, even better if the night race was holiday themed, complete with Christmas lights!


----------



## steph0808

I like everyone's suggestions!

I would love to see something old - like Huey/Dewey/Louie 5ks - three races in three different parks on the same morning. Or something else DuckTales-themed.

Or Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers - Zipper 5k, Gadget/Monty 10k, Chip and Dale Full. 

Or Darkwing Duck 5k, Chip 'n Dale 10k, and DuckTales half. 

Am I showing my 80s/90s childhood right now?  

I'd also like a 10-miler.


----------



## croach

Simba's Girl said:


> As I get ready to head out for my 3hr LR this morning I'm, of course, thinking about food. Specifically if the QS location at Contemporary will have boxes or be open to grab something before we head to the buses.



They have had prepackaged food in the past. And I want to think I’ve seen QS places open at the resorts before but not 100% on that one.


----------



## Bree

I'd like to see a return of a nighttime 10 mile race. Nighttime is my favorite time to be in the parks  I love all the pretty lights.


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

Another great one @lhermiston !

I've done a few Ragnar Relays and I think it would be a blast to incorporate that type of race into WDW and the surrounding area (maybe some type of circular loop beginning and ending at WDW but going to Vero Beach or something similar).  It would be difficult to pull off logistically, but a great way to be a part of a running team, enjoy the atmosphere of WDW, but see more of central Florida as well.
I would love if Disney and Universal reached across the aisle and created some type of event that incorporated both of their resorts in some way.  Perhaps a running event is the perfect way to do it.  If done correctly, it doesn't elevate one resort over the other, and it would allow visitors to visit both resorts (which a lot do anyway)... Of course they are bitter rivals, so I really don't see it ever happening... but one can dream right?


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> I would love if Disney and Universal reached across the aisle and created some type of event that incorporated both of their resorts in some way. Perhaps a running event is the perfect way to do it. If done correctly, it doesn't elevate one resort over the other, and it would allow visitors to visit both resorts (which a lot do anyway)... Of course they are bitter rivals, so I really don't see it ever happening... but one can dream right?



That would be rad.


----------



## tidefan

So, while I was thinking about good themes...

Growing up as a child of the 70's and 80's, I remember fondly all of the live action Disney movies of the era.  They'd play them for cheap matinees for the kids, and I think I saw all of them...

I'd love something themed to some of these offbeat movies, such as...

Do you remember???

Candleshoe (My Favorite)
Johnny Tremain (this may have been TV)
No Deposit No Return
The Love Bug
The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes (and The Strongest Man in the World)
Gus
The Shaggy D.A.
Blackbeard's Ghost
The World's Greatest Athlete
The Boatniks
The North Avenue Irregulars
Escape to Witch Mountain
Freaky Friday (the Jodie Foster version)
Hot Lead and Cold Feet
The Apple Dumpling Gang
The Black Hole

and of course...

Pete's Dragon (I want to run through Passamaquoddy!)


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> So, while I was thinking about good themes...
> 
> Growing up as a child of the 70's and 80's, I remember fondly all of the live action Disney movies of the era.  They'd play them for cheap matinees for the kids, and I think I saw all of them...
> 
> I'd love something themed to some of these offbeat movies, such as...
> 
> Do you remember???
> 
> Candleshoe (My Favorite)
> Johnny Tremain (this may have been TV)
> No Deposit No Return
> The Love Bug
> The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes (and The Strongest Man in the World)
> Gus
> The Shaggy D.A.
> Blackbeard's Ghost
> The World's Greatest Athlete
> The Boatniks
> The North Avenue Irregulars
> Escape to Witch Mountain
> Freaky Friday (the Jodie Foster version)
> Hot Lead and Cold Feet
> The Apple Dumpling Gang
> The Black Hole
> 
> and of course...
> 
> Pete's Dragon (I want to run through Passamaquoddy!)


Many of these oldies but goodies have been on the Turner Classic Movies Disney Vault specials. Black Hole was on the most recent special.


----------



## a-mad

tidefan said:


> So, while I was thinking about good themes...
> 
> Growing up as a child of the 70's and 80's, I remember fondly all of the live action Disney movies of the era.  They'd play them for cheap matinees for the kids, and I think I saw all of them...
> 
> I'd love something themed to some of these offbeat movies, such as...
> 
> Do you remember???
> 
> Candleshoe (My Favorite)
> Johnny Tremain (this may have been TV)
> No Deposit No Return
> The Love Bug
> The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes (and The Strongest Man in the World)
> Gus
> The Shaggy D.A.
> Blackbeard's Ghost
> The World's Greatest Athlete
> The Boatniks
> The North Avenue Irregulars
> Escape to Witch Mountain
> Freaky Friday (the Jodie Foster version)
> Hot Lead and Cold Feet
> The Apple Dumpling Gang
> The Black Hole
> 
> and of course...
> 
> Pete's Dragon (I want to run through Passamaquoddy!)



I loved (and continue to love) all those movies.  All the Herbie movies were great and anything with Kurt Russell as Dexter Riley (and Medfield College) were such awesome movies growing up.  I've seen Gus probably 20 times.  I remember our elementary school showing these movies (with an actual film projector and movie reels) in the gym as an activity.  We're lucky in Utah to have the BYUTV channel (which is actually on many large national satellite and cable line-ups of channels) that show many of these movies each week.  It's been great introducing my kids to them... although their attention span isn't as long as we had back in the day...


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Many of these oldies but goodies have been on the Turner Classic Movies Disney Vault specials. Black Hole was on the most recent special.


 We DVR'd the Black Hole. I probably watched it as a kid but can't remember.  Seriously, I fell asleep in & out trying to watch it the other night, but saw enough to realize that movie is just as bad as I had built in my head it was.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to put on your runDisney race director hat and design your ultimate runDisney event. When will it be held? What time of day (no more waking up at 3 a.m.??)? What distances? What theme? I hope you can all have a little fun with this one.


How has no one come back with "bring back our DL runs?"  I am holding out hope that there will be 2020ish races!
I would also like to see a Lion King/Guard themed 5K through AK as a part of a weekend or not.


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> How has no one come back with "bring back our DL runs?"  I am holding out hope that there will be 2020ish races!



Well, there's a difference between mere fantasy and "let's try to create a unicorn from horse DNA."


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> How has no one come back with "bring back our DL runs?"  I am holding out hope that there will be 2020ish races!
> I would also like to see a Lion King/Guard themed 5K through AK as a part of a weekend or not.


I say bring back the DL races every chance I get, I just felt like that was an obvious response this time. Haha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> We're lucky in Utah to have the BYUTV channel (which is actually on many large national satellite and cable line-ups of channels) that show many of these movies each week.


BYUtv is also available for free on the internet at www.byutv.org  You would have to register for a free account to watch their live feed, but I believe the live internet feed shows those movies on their family movie nights.   



jennamfeo said:


> I say bring back the DL races every chance I get, I just felt like that was an obviously response this time. Haha.


I'm trying to keep my hopes appropriately dampened, but I want to think they're coming back in 2020.  As for my "dream runDisney race" they gave me a Star Wars race weekend on both coasts.  I semi regretted not registering for the 2011 Disneyland 5K because they did a Star Tour medal.  But then they announced Star Wars race weekends and my regret ended.


----------



## JulieODC

I’d love 10milers - and nighttime sounds fun....so I’ll hop in that bandwagon!

Finally decided my outfit for the 10k - just ordered a tank top made out of fabric of the map of Epcot. Now I just need to order a spaceship earth bow or ears!


----------



## KSellers88

I've been thinking about this question since Sunday and I've finally made a decision. LOL. I would absolutely love a race weekend based on the most popular rides at each park and part of the course include a ride during the run. Here's what I'm thinking based solely on my favorite rides, since this is my race!

5K: Epcot, still run through the World Showcase, but part of the 3.1 miles will include running into the Land riding Soarin' then crossing the usual finish line. 

10K: Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, start in Hollywood Studios with a ride on Slinky Dog, then run over to Animal Kingdom and who knows if this is even possible without being eaten by an animal, but we are running through Kilimanjaro Safaris instead of riding the truck. It may get stinky and you'll need to wear old shoes, but you'll be alright! Finish line will be in front of the Tree of Life between those two gift shops. 

Half: All four parks, starting at Animal Kingdom with a ride on FOP, run to Hollywood Studios for a ride on Toy Story Mania, run to Epcot with a pit stop on Test Track and finish by heading to Magic Kingdom. In the Magic Kingdom we will be running down Main Street, take a left to Frontierland to ride Big Thunder Mountain, then head to Liberty Square for Haunted Mansion, next up is Fantasyland and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, then we run to Tomorrowland for Space Mountain, finally we loop back down Main Street straight through the castle where the finish line awaits us (entering the castle backwards from the normal direction). I really want these finish line photos now that I think about it! 

These ideas will never in a million years happen, and I'm sorry I didn't give y'all Everest or Tower of Terror or Rock n' Roller Coaster, but those rides and I do not get along.


----------



## Livelovedance

KSellers88 said:


> I've been thinking about this question since Sunday and I've finally made a decision. LOL. I would absolutely love a race weekend based on the most popular rides at each park and part of the course include a ride during the run. Here's what I'm thinking based solely on my favorite rides, since this is my race!
> 
> 5K: Epcot, still run through the World Showcase, but part of the 3.1 miles will include running into the Land riding Soarin' then crossing the usual finish line.
> 
> 10K: Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, start in Hollywood Studios with a ride on Slinky Dog, then run over to Animal Kingdom and who knows if this is even possible without being eaten by an animal, but we are running through Kilimanjaro Safaris instead of riding the truck. It may get stinky and you'll need to wear old shoes, but you'll be alright! Finish line will be in front of the Tree of Life between those two gift shops.
> 
> Half: All four parks, starting at Animal Kingdom with a ride on FOP, run to Hollywood Studios for a ride on Toy Story Mania, run to Epcot with a pit stop on Test Track and finish by heading to Magic Kingdom. In the Magic Kingdom we will be running down Main Street, take a left to Frontierland to ride Big Thunder Mountain, then head to Liberty Square for Haunted Mansion, next up is Fantasyland and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, then we run to Tomorrowland for Space Mountain, finally we loop back down Main Street straight through the castle where the finish line awaits us (entering the castle backwards from the normal direction). I really want these finish line photos now that I think about it!
> 
> These ideas will never in a million years happen, and I'm sorry I didn't give y'all Everest or Tower of Terror or Rock n' Roller Coaster, but those rides and I do not get along.


I don't post on this thread because I'm not running marathon weekend, but I've been following it and loving the SAFD posts. These races suggestions are incredible!  If they added ride photos/videos for all of those rides throughout the runs, that would be a golden event!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KSellers88 said:


> 10K: Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, start in Hollywood Studios with a ride on Slinky Dog, then run over to Animal Kingdom and who knows if this is even possible without being eaten by an animal, but we are running through Kilimanjaro Safaris instead of riding the truck


The Circle of Life Challenge.  I LIKE it!  I might not actually run it, but I LIKE it!


----------



## LdyStormy76

KSellers88 said:


> 10K: Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, start in Hollywood Studios with a ride on Slinky Dog, then run over to Animal Kingdom and who knows if this is even possible without being eaten by an animal, but we are running through Kilimanjaro Safaris instead of riding the truck. It may get stinky and you'll need to wear old shoes, but you'll be alright! Finish line will be in front of the Tree of Life between those two gift shops



Love this idea.  Since some of the animal holding areas are designed so that they can not cross the road (predators mostly) so they would not be an issue.  The hoof stock, on the other hand might as some of them are too curious for their own good. Yes, the water crossings would have to be addressed so no one breaks an ankle on the cattle grates, but this would be a cool race.


----------



## sandam1

I need someone to talk me off my ledge.

I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in. 

Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!


----------



## TheHamm

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!



While I am sure the view from your ledge is lovely, come on down!  The view will be so much better when you are cruisin' down main street in January!  8 miles is fantastic and even if it did not feel awesome, you did it!  Two months is quite some time and much progress can be made by then.
Also, scroll up or over to other running threads to see myself and lots of others having all sorts of doubts, this IS totally normal.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!



Totally normal. I think everyone has had a long run where we think "How in the world am I supposed to go xx more miles?!"
Could have just been a bad day. But also worth looking at if you were properly fueled, using the right intervals, etc. Remember Galloway recommends long run pacing to be several minutes slower.
You'll get it next time!!

(Also please be ready to remind me of these things when I have my next bad long run  )


----------



## Sleepless Knight

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!


Very, very normal.  I used Galloway plans for years.  I spent the entirety of training for my first half hoping that following the plan laid out by an experienced runner and former Olympian would work.  It did.  

The more I run the more I learn the following:  You're going to have days where you feel like running will help you accomplish anything you set your mind to.  And you are most definitely going to have days where you have to will yourself through the entire run because mind over matter.

Keep in mind that you're at 8 miles already.  That's good.  I assume you have the two shorter runs during the week and the long run on the weekend.  I've heard multiple interviews with Jeff Galloway where he explains that the two shorter runs during the week maintain your fitness and the long run on the weekends extend your fitness to the level where it needs to be at.  

And last but not least, please don't be like me during my first half.  I was so convinced I wouldn't finish that I didn't tell anybody I was training for a half and I didn't dark ask any more experienced runners for advice because I feared they would tell me I was going to fail.  Ultimately, firsthand experience taught me I could do this, but becoming part of the running community taught me so much more about how to best respond when a training run didn't go as planned or how to come back after missing time due to illness.


----------



## Philo2020

camaker said:


> This is a common question around this time. We’ve had several site members here register after the PoT deadline and all have reported being able to enter proof of time during registration. Further, they have confirmed that they were corralled appropriately afterwards. I think you’ll be fine registering and entering your PoT. It’s also important to note that RunDisney/TrackShack are notoriously random and often inaccurate in their replies, so I’d tend to go with the “site experience” here over their response.



You got my curiosity up with your reply about confirmed corrals, are these assigned already or do you mean from years past?  That would be great to verify the POT was accepted and corrals have been assigned already .


----------



## tidefan

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!


The other thing to consider is that on race day, your adrenaline will carry you much further than you think.  If you notice for first timers, most half plans don't have you running much over 10 miles prior to your race and most marathon plans don't have you go over 20.  There is a reason for that.  You will be surprised on race day when you settle into a rhythm...


----------



## camaker

Philo2020 said:


> You got my curiosity up with your reply about confirmed corrals, are these assigned already or do you mean from years past?  That would be great to verify the POT was accepted and corrals have been assigned already .



Sorry.  The people who registered after PoT deadline and reported back as being allowed to enter PoT during registration and being corralled correctly were for previous race weekends.  We won't know how the corralling has been done for this year until the waivers and corral charts are released a few weeks prior to the race weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!



Totally normal. You have PLENTY of time left to train and I always seem to have one garbage run each training cycle. Trust the training. 

And running up Main Street, USA is absolutely worth it.


----------



## Simba's Girl

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!



You can and you will. Totally normal. Trust your training. You've still got a way to go! I know I am about exactly 1/2 way through my plan. I expect bad runs (I had one Saturday where I had to run it in the nor'easter we had, it wasn't pretty or fun) because my coach has told me to expect them as part of training and the important thing is sticking it out and finishing it when you wanted to quit.


----------



## John VN

BigEeyore said:


> A Disney triathlon would be a dream come true for me, but I really don't think it is safe to swim in Bay Lake with the alligators and brain-eating amoebas and what-not.  Not sure if any body of water on property is safe for that matter. But we can dream!



ear plugs, nose clips, goggles - amoebas' no problem

0% fat, swim fast - alligators no problem

for some reason Kenny Chesney's song comes to mind ....


----------



## jennamfeo

sandam1 said:


> I need someone to talk me off my ledge.
> 
> I'm registered for the half marathon in January. I'm not a regular runner, but running a half marathon and running down Main Street are bucket list goals. I'm doing Jeff Galloway's beginner plan and Monday was an 8 mile run - and the last mile or so wasn't pretty. My legs started to feel really sluggish, the run portions were mind over body, and, while I finished, I started wondering how on Earth I am going to be ready to tack 5.1 miles onto the distance that I just did. The logical part of my brain keeps telling me that I still have 2+ months of prepare and to trust the plan. But to be honest, some self-doubt is creeping in.
> 
> Please, someone whose do this, tell me that this is normal!


Okay, just to flip side the amazing advice everyone else has told you.... I ran my first Disney Half with very little training because I had trouble sticking to a plan. (I mean, I hadn't ran farther than 4-6 miles before my first half...) And you know what happened? I ran some, I walked some, I loved it, I hated it, and I finished. You hitting 8 miles with two months to go, and what seems like a lot more motivation and will power than me, should be totally fine. Remember your "Why" and trust your training. Bad runs happen. Self doubt happens. But remember that "You Run This Body" and you get to tell it what it can and cannot do.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Remember your "Why" and trust your training. Bad runs happen. Self doubt happens. But remember that "You Run This Body" and you get to tell it what it can and cannot do.


I love this because the mind is such a powerful part of a runners arsenal.  I was so terrified before my first half that I made a _lot_ of mistakes during training and early on in the race.  I tried to make up for lost time, I tried to run as fast as I could to start the race so I could bank time for the finish.  Those mistakes nearly ended my first half and running career about a half mile into my first race.  

But I didn't want to quit.  I decided to start going at what I had trained at and determined that I would only be removed from the course because they had to sweep me.  I might fail, but I would fail on my terms.  So I kept going.  My mind wanted to finish more than my body did so I refused to quit.  About 3 hours later, I crossed that finish line roughly 10 minutes ahead of when my training pace said I would cross the finish line.  

I'm still not very fast.  But I have since done things that I never even believed were possible for me as a runner.  Training never goes according to plan.  Good runs happen.  Bad runs happen.  Missed runs happen.  But put in the training, trust _your _training, and you will accomplish your goals.  The cumulative effect of training over months adds up in the end.


----------



## LSUfan4444

John VN said:


> ear plugs, nose clips, goggles - amoebas' no problem
> 
> 0% fat, swim fast - alligators no problem
> 
> for some reason Kenny Chesney's song comes to mind ....


Before it moved to Haines City, Ironmam held a 70.3 distance race at Disney World. Swam right there in Bay Lake without an issue.


----------



## sandam1

First off, I want to thank everyone for their kind words. This novice runner SERIOUSLY needed them yesterday.



TheHamm said:


> While I am sure the view from your ledge is lovely, come on down!



And to think that I'm afraid of heights! 



run.minnie.miles said:


> But also worth looking at if you were properly fueled, using the right intervals, etc.



This was actually the first long run that I tried adding fuel to and I think that I actually waited too long to start eating. I think that I'm going to need to play around with that a bit. I don't like the idea of gels, so I'm working on finding actual foods that are reasonable to carry.



Sleepless Knight said:


> I assume you have the two shorter runs during the week and the long run on the weekend. I've heard multiple interviews with Jeff Galloway where he explains that the two shorter runs during the week maintain your fitness and the long run on the weekends extend your fitness to the level where it needs to be at.



I am doing the 2 short runs although they have been suffering (less running, more walking, slower pace) as they have been occurring after a 60 minute personal training session. I'm going to try to focus on getting to the gym early and knocking them out ahead of time for the next two weeks and see if that helps in the next long run.



jennamfeo said:


> You hitting 8 miles with two months to go, and what seems like a lot more motivation and will power than me, should be totally fine. Remember your "Why" and trust your training. Bad runs happen. Self doubt happens. But remember that "You Run This Body" and you get to tell it what it can and cannot do.



Thank you for the words of wisdom. I guess that I let my mental gremlin out of its box and it was wrecking havoc on my mindset. But don't worry - I beat him into submission and the box now has a lock on it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

sandam1 said:


> I am doing the 2 short runs although they have been suffering (less running, more walking, slower pace) as they have been occurring after a 60 minute personal training session. I'm going to try to focus on getting to the gym early and knocking them out ahead of time for the next two weeks and see if that helps in the next long run.


Strength training for runners is a tricky thing.  There are all sorts of opinions on it.  The most consistent one I've seen is to make sure that the strength training is complimenting the running and not leaving you too sore.

Now, this does not mean strength training is bad.  It helps overall fitness and can certainly help you reduce injury risk.  In my case, I've found that it helps me to better deal with the time I spend on my feet during a race.  



sandam1 said:


> I guess that I let my mental gremlin out of its box and it was wrecking havoc on my mindset. But don't worry - I beat him into submission and the box now has a lock on it.


Don't worry if your mental gremlin escapes the locked box and makes a comeback.  They like to do that more often than we wish they would.  But remember that you're stronger than your mental gremlin.  I believe that part of why we train is so that we learn how to deal with a tough run if race day itself becomes a tough day.  And sometimes we have to power through them.  But all that is worth it when we accomplish that goal.


----------



## roxymama

@sandam1 RE fueling.  Everyone is an experiment of one.  But if you are looking for a good place to start and then tweak from there...I was advised to try taking fuel at the ~45 minute mark of a run and then each subsequent 45 min.  Making sure that I was ingesting enough fluid to match up with whatever form of fuel I was taking.  I personally like gels but that's not everyone's cup of tea.  I like using the minute marker instead of the mile marker to take my fuel.  That way if I'm having an especially slow paced or easy paced day I don't accidentally end up waiting too long to take my fuel.

And one thing to remember is that training is by design going to tire you out until you get to peak week.  Then you start tapering and your legs will start getting a little rest for multiple days. 
Also draw from those days at disney when you are on tired feet at the parks and you are having fun so you keep going for hours.  Same thing, but running.  Have fun out there even when you are tired and you will find the finish line


----------



## lhermiston

sandam1 said:


> This was actually the first long run that I tried adding fuel to and I think that I actually waited too long to start eating. I think that I'm going to need to play around with that a bit. I don't like the idea of gels, so I'm working on finding actual foods that are reasonable to carry.



Have you tried chews? I think Gatorade and a few other companies (Clif?) make them. They’ve been my go to for running fuel. 

My only advice on fueling is not to wait until you’re already struggling to fuel. With chews, I try to parse them out according to the distance I’m running. I might pop one in at miles 4, 8 and 12 of a half, for instance. 

Play around a little and see what works best for you.


----------



## LdyStormy76

sandam1 said:


> This was actually the first long run that I tried adding fuel to and I think that I actually waited too long to start eating. I think that I'm going to need to play around with that a bit. I don't like the idea of gels, so I'm working on finding actual foods that are reasonable to carry.



Sport beans recommend that you take an entire package at a time, however I have found that I do better taking one at a time at specific intervals. You will need to play around with different types of fuel - blocks, chews, beans, gummies, etc - to find what works best for you for both fuel type and frequency.

The other thing to work on is hydration in conjunction with fueling.  Some people do great with water stations, others prefer to carry with them. If you decide to carry do not worry if the bottle that works best for you is not a ‘running’ bottle.  I struggled to find something I could easily carry and ended up with a bottle designed for toddlers; it worked great at my last half and was easy to refill without slowing down.


----------



## disneyhorselover

Well I finally did it, bit the bullet and registered for the marathon!!  I did Goofy 2015, marathon 2017, and then dopey 2018, so after dopey, only one day of early wake up sounds like a breeze!! 

My sister and I will be down there the whole weekend though, and were hoping to make signs and cheer during the half.  What is everyone’s favorite spectator spot?


----------



## a-mad

Hi all... I don't know if this is going to be a future topic of discussion or not, but my FP+ window is coming up in a little over a week, and as a complete novice at this (my last visit to WDW was in 2013), I could use a bit of advice.  I have an idea of which attractions I want to get for each park, each day, but are there a couple of useful tips that some of you could dispense that might be good for a first timer? 

For example, we will be at AK at the beginning and near the end of our 7-day stay, and a work colleague said I should first try and get a FP+ for FoP for the_ end_ of the trip as opposed to the beginning, as I would have a better shot at it (given not as many people would have access to that day yet), and then try and get what I can for that earlier day. 

Any other little tips or advice would be great.  I'm guessing my order will be something like FoP, Slinky Dog Dash, 7 Dwarves and Frozen Ever After then fill in the blanks after that....

Thanks!


----------



## LSUfan4444

a-mad said:


> For example, we will be at AK at the beginning and near the end of our 7-day stay, and a work colleague said I should first try and get a FP+ for FoP for the_ end_ of the trip as opposed to the beginning, as I would have a better shot at it (given not as many people would have access to that day yet), and then try and get what I can for that earlier day.



Id recommend this as well. Start with the hardest to get FP+ (Slinky Dog, Aliens Swirling Saucer, flight of passage, Navi River Journey and Mine Train) from later in your trip and then book easier to get FP+ last (Splash Mnt, Pirates, etc)


----------



## lahobbs4

Did anyone else stock up yesterday on running candy? I love the 50% off Halloween candy. Loaded up on my tootsie rolls (only those long, skinny ones) and tiny boxes of Lemonheads. Not sure why those are the things I crave!


----------



## Bree

sandam1 said:


> This was actually the first long run that I tried adding fuel to and I think that I actually waited too long to start eating. I think that I'm going to need to play around with that a bit. I don't like the idea of gels, so I'm working on finding actual foods that are reasonable to carry.



I couldn’t handle the texture of the gels I tried. They made me gag. Sports Beans are tasty, but they stick to my teeth. I moved to HoneyStinger gummies. If you like fruit snacks, you’d like these. I just tried a new gel last week after a couple runners here (@KSellers88 is one) mentioned them. The brand is Huma and wow was it good. I’ve tried blueberry and chocolate for flavors so far without issue. 



sandam1 said:


> am doing the 2 short runs although they have been suffering (less running, more walking, slower pace) as they have been occurring after a 60 minute personal training session. I'm going to try to focus on getting to the gym early and knocking them out ahead of time for the next two weeks and see if that helps in the next long run.



Try moving your run or training to different days. Sixty minutes is a really long personal training session and to add a run on top of that might be too much right now??? If you can’t switch things around, running at a slower pace probably won’t hurt you. You’re getting the miles and endurance in!



lahobbs4 said:


> Did anyone else stock up yesterday on running candy? I love the 50% off Halloween candy. Loaded up on my tootsie rolls (only those long, skinny ones) and tiny boxes of Lemonheads. Not sure why those are the things I crave!



If there is candy in my house I will eat it and eat it and eat it LOL!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... the Minnie 10K medal is veeeerrry shiny. Like, if it was possible to be too shiny, it would be. And I dont love the cream color on the ribbon.
I hate the marathon medal less than I did before I saw it in person, but I still dont like it.

Also, they were offering discount codes for dopey, goofy, half, and full at nycm expo. $50 off the challenges, $30 off the individual races.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So ... the Minnie 10K medal is veeeerrry shiny. Like, if it was possible to be too shiny, it would be. And I dont love the cream color on the ribbon.
> I hate the marathon medal less than I did before I saw it in person, but I still dont like it.
> 
> Also, they were offering discount codes for dopey, goofy, half, and full at nycm expo. $50 off the challenges, $30 off the individual races.


That’s the same as the wine and dine goody bag.


----------



## huskies90

SarahDisney said:


> Also, they were offering discount codes for dopey, goofy, half, and full at nycm expo. $50 off the challenges, $30 off the individual races.


Is it a code anyone can use? If yes, they SHOULD be allowed to be applied to existing registrations. Basically, these codes (and the additional 5K and 10K bibs that were release) are signifying that the races are not selling and they are lowering prices to increase sales similar to what they do with resort rooms. Those of us who paid full price early should not get penalized for signing up early and should be allowed to apply the same discount.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> I couldn’t handle the texture of the gels I tried. They made me gag. Sports Beans are tasty, but they stick to my teeth. I moved to HoneyStinger gummies. If you like fruit snacks, you’d like these. I just tried a new gel last week after a couple runners here (@KSellers88 is one) mentioned them. The brand is Huma and wow was it good. I’ve tried blueberry and chocolate for flavors so far without issue.



I will second the recommendation for Huma Gels.  They solved the problem I was having with too many gels turning my stomach during marathons. The apples & cinnamon and lemonade flavors are great, too. I also really liked the Honey Stinger gummies. The only issue I had with them was that they made my fingers sticky and I find that to be disproportionately irritating during a race.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I need help deciding on weather to get a tank or t made for my costume. I prefer to run on the cooler side and will be coming from New England so I'm just not sure which to get made.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Simba's Girl said:


> I need help deciding on weather to get a tank or t made for my costume. I prefer to run on the cooler side and will be coming from New England so I'm just not sure which to get made.


I would go with a tee.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> Is it a code anyone can use? If yes, they SHOULD be allowed to be applied to existing registrations. Basically, these codes (and the additional 5K and 10K bibs that were release) are signifying that the races are not selling and they are lowering prices to increase sales similar to what they do with resort rooms. Those of us who paid full price early should not get penalized for signing up early and should be allowed to apply the same discount.


  It's just like any sale or code for any shop/business that comes out after your purchase.    It's not penalizing in my mind.  Sure,  I could have waited in hopes they didn't sell out for a code (since this isn't the first time they've offered some), but having my registration done was more important to me.  You just never know what/when stuff will sell out.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone else getting in January 8? The FP+ window should open on Friday, right? Can anyone tell me what time you can start booking? I’ll probably set an alarm and try to get an early start.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Anyone else getting in January 8? The FP+ window should open on Friday, right? Can anyone tell me what time you can start booking? I’ll probably set an alarm and try to get an early start.


I'm getting in on the 9th and my FP+ window opens on 11/10, so you'll be good to go on Friday 11/9 at 7:00 AM EST.  Save some Slinky Dog and Avatar FOP FP+s for me!


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm getting in on the 9th and my FP+ window opens on 11/10, so you'll be good to go on Friday 11/9 at 7:00 AM EST.  Save some Slinky Dog and Avatar FOP FP+s for me!



I’ll do my best!


----------



## Sakigt

Simba's Girl said:


> I need help deciding on weather to get a tank or t made for my costume. I prefer to run on the cooler side and will be coming from New England so I'm just not sure which to get made.



I live in Florida and hate to have duplicates (ie tshirts and tanks with the same character/costume) so I reused my tank from Star Wars dark side and then added arm warmers bicyclists use. Worked perfectly. Gloves as well. I also reused my running skirt with leggings. As the day warmed up I shed the leggings and the gloves


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> It's just like any sale or code for any shop/business that comes out after your purchase.    It's not penalizing in my mind.  Sure,  I could have waited in hopes they didn't sell out for a code (since this isn't the first time they've offered some), but having my registration done was more important to me.  You just never know what/when stuff will sell out.



^^this

If you register when it opens, you're choosing to do so because you want to secure your spot before it sells out. If you wait to register until Nov, you're balancing the chance of selling out vs potentially saving a few bucks. If you're not happy not getting a registration discount, wait longer before you register. Might be some knock on impact to your plane tickets and hotel reservations, but that's the choice you make.


----------



## lhermiston

Quick question before I get to SAFD ... if I pre-order Memory Maker, I'll be able to get all of my race photos, right? In the past, I just purchased a single day of memory maker.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 65 days away from the kickoff of marathon weekend! Two months. Holy smokes. 

This week, I'm mixing things up a little bit. Sundays will always be for Disney, but the Tuesday after the marathon is going to be (for me) for Universal Orlando. I'm taking the family for the first time and we're doing both parks so we can check out all of the Harry Potter stuff (one day, two parks. yeah, it's going to be crazy). 

So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer? 

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## steph0808

Universal is ok, but the Harry Potter stuff is out of this world.

Ride The Forbidden Journey like 12 times. It's my favorite.


----------



## pluto377

Not going to Universal this trip, but I've done the two parks one day thing.  My biggest tip is get there early!  Those Harry Potter ride lines are no joke!

I got a 15 miler in this week and felt pretty good during so I'm starting to feel like I might actually be able to do this!  I had to revamp the whole rest of my training plan to do the rest of my long runs on weekends because I'm too slow to complete them in the few hours my kids are at school, yikes!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Quick question before I get to SAFD ... if I pre-order Memory Maker, I'll be able to get all of my race photos, right? In the past, I just purchased a single day of memory maker.


Yes


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?


No universal for me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney: Haven’t been to Universal since before Islands of Adventure even existed (sometime in the 90’s). I’m not sure any of the attractions that existed the last time I was there exist anymore.

My nieces and nephews are getting to the height that they should be able to ride most of the attractions in the next few years so I’ll probably be going soon.


----------



## wdvak

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 65 days away from the kickoff of marathon weekend! Two months. Holy smokes.
> 
> This week, I'm mixing things up a little bit. Sundays will always be for Disney, but the Tuesday after the marathon is going to be (for me) for Universal Orlando. I'm taking the family for the first time and we're doing both parks so we can check out all of the Harry Potter stuff (one day, two parks. yeah, it's going to be crazy).
> 
> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.




I’m not going to Universal this time.  I have been in the past, but I’m sure others on here have been more recently. The main thing I wanted to see a couple of years ago was Harry Potter World as I am a big fan.  For that we needed to be there first thing. We were there at opening and quickly went right to that part of the park so I have some great pictures of Gringotts and Diagon Alley with few people. I enjoyed all of Harry Potter World in both parks. 

I’m sure you will have a good time.


----------



## Livelovedance

lhermiston said:


> This week, I'm mixing things up a little bit. Sundays will always be for Disney, but the Tuesday after the marathon is going to be (for me) for Universal Orlando. I'm taking the family for the first time and we're doing both parks so we can check out all of the Harry Potter stuff (one day, two parks. yeah, it's going to be crazy).
> 
> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?



I don't have any plans to go to Universal in the near future, but I have been there and will eventually return. Universal did an incredible job on the Harry Potter parks, and they are the only reason I've gone to Universal to be honest. The theming in both parks is phenomenal, especially if anyone in your family is a Harry Potter fan.

Random tips/tricks/advice:
- Ride the train between both parks both ways. The experiences are different.
- The interactive wands are expensive, but if it's in the budget they are fun to use to cast "spells" in numerous areas throughout both Harry Potter parks. They can be frustrating for some children if they have trouble performing them correctly, but they usually have people posted at different areas to help!
- I love the Forbidden Journey ride, but I know a lot of people prone to motion sickness don't do well with it.
- The queue of the Forbidden Journey is a walkthrough of the castle. If someone doesn't want to ride, they can still walk through the castle. There is a ride-swap room where those not riding can sit and watch Harry Potter movies while the rest ride.
- I also love Escape from Gringotts, even though I hate roller coasters. It has one drop in the beginning that I have to brace myself for, but the rest is my speed.
- The Harry Potter rides are eligible for the Express Pass. If you're using the Express Pass and the regular line isn't crazy, go through the regular queue at least once so you can experience all of the details they included in the queues.
- Knockturn Alley is almost hidden in Diagon Alley, but it has a couple places to cast spells and a shop if you're interested.
- There's a stage in Diagon Alley where they do performances throughout the day. I love to sit there and watch them perform The Tales of Beedle the Bard. They perform a couple different stories - the most common one being The Tale of the Three Brothers. It's definitely worth watching at least once. While you're waiting, grab a butterbeer (I'm partial to the frozen one) or an ice cream from Florean Fortescue's shop!

ETA:
- If you're interested in the Ollivander's wand choosing ceremony, the shop in Diagon Alley is the better choice because it has more rooms, so the line moves faster. One person in each ceremony (usually a child, but not always) will be selected, and they will find the wand that chooses them. After the ceremony the selected person has the opportunity to purchase the wand, while everyone directed into the gift shop where they can chose a wand of their own to purchase.


----------



## lhermiston

Livelovedance said:


> I don't have any plans to go to Universal in the near future, but I have been there and will eventually return. Universal did an incredible job on the Harry Potter parks, and they are the only reason I've gone to Universal to be honest. The theming in both parks is phenomenal, especially if anyone in your family is a Harry Potter fan.
> 
> Random tips/tricks/advice:
> - Ride the train between both parks both ways. The experiences are different.
> - The interactive wands are expensive, but if it's in the budget they are fun to use to cast "spells" in numerous areas throughout both Harry Potter parks. They can be frustrating for some children if they have trouble performing them correctly, but they usually have people posted at different areas to help!
> - I love the Forbidden Journey ride, but I know a lot of people prone to motion sickness don't do well with it.
> - The queue of the Forbidden Journey is a walkthrough of the castle. If someone doesn't want to ride, they can still walk through the castle. There is a ride-swap room where those not riding can sit and watch Harry Potter movies while the rest ride.
> - I also love Escape from Gringotts, even though I hate roller coasters. It has one drop in the beginning that I have to brace myself for, but the rest is my speed.
> - The Harry Potter rides are eligible for the Express Pass. If you're using the Express Pass and the regular line isn't crazy, go through the regular queue at least once so you can experience all of the details they included in the queues.
> - Knockturn Alley is almost hidden in Diagon Alley, but it has a couple places to cast spells and a shop if you're interested.
> - There's a stage in Diagon Alley where they do performances throughout the day. I love to sit there and watch them perform The Tales of Beedle the Bard. They perform a couple different stories - the most common one being The Tale of the Three Brothers. It's definitely worth watching at least once. While you're waiting, grab a butterbeer (I'm partial to the frozen one) or an ice cream from Florean Fortescue's shop!
> 
> ETA:
> - If you're interested in the Ollivander's wand choosing ceremony, the shop in Diagon Alley is the better choice because it has more rooms, so the line moves faster. One person in each ceremony (usually a child, but not always) will be selected, and they will find the wand that chooses them. After the ceremony the selected person has the opportunity to purchase the wand, while everyone directed into the gift shop where they can chose a wand of their own to purchase.



Awesome advice! Thanks! I think we're going to buy one wand ahead of time for all three girls to share. It'll be a joint X-mas gift.


----------



## Smilelea

Not doing Universal in January. Our next visit is 2020. However, we've been twice and the last time we did both parks in one day. We went straight to HP when we got there and explored Diagon Alley first, rode Escape, had lunch and then rode the train over. We explored Hogsmeade, rode Forbidden, and still had plenty of time to check out a lot of the rest of the park with the kids. I do regret not riding the train back over, so that's a must in 2020. 

I'm in agreement with the tips given by previous posters - some I didn't know and made note of for myself.


----------



## apdebord

I’ve never been to Universal. When I was a teenager and could do roller coasters I really wanted to go, but I can’t really do those anymore and I can’t do any screen-based motion rides. As an adult I haven’t had any desire to go because of that. However, I just watched all the Harry Potter movies for the first time (...I know, late to the game) and I would love to see all that! So someday we will get there. 

We are going to City Walk on the day we drive down in January and staying on property that night. I’m leaning towards the Aventura; it looks pretty cool in videos and I like the price since we will really just be sleeping there.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Quick question before I get to SAFD ... if I pre-order Memory Maker, I'll be able to get all of my race photos, right? In the past, I just purchased a single day of memory maker.


Yes, but you need to make sure that you preorder Memory Maker more than 3 days before the first day of your trip, otherwise you run the risk of some photos not being in Memory Maker.  



lhermiston said:


> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?


I spent a day at Universal the Tuesday after Dark Side 2017.  I got there before the parks opened.  I chose to do some of the other attractions before heading to Potter, but once I went to Potter, I spent almost the entirety of the rest of my day there.  I did briefly experience Jurassic Park and the Raptor Encounter, but since Orlando has more Potter than Hollywood, I made that my focus.  Download the Universal Orlando app.  Since Forbidden Journey was down for the first part of my day there, I was able to set a reminder on the app to buzz me when it opened.  

I chose to focus my day on the Wizarding World experience as the other stuff in Universal Orlando is available in Hollywood.  I ate all my meals in Wizarding World locales and only had Wizarding World snacks (frozen Butterbeer).  On the day I did it, crowds were quite minimal, so I was able to do the Potter attractions as many times as I wanted to.  But part of my day also meant taking time as in hours to really wander and explore Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade.  That makes the experience.  

If you haven't already, I would at least watch the 8 Harry Potter movies.  If time is a problem, then narrow that to Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire and Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 1 & 2 since they sort of all within the timelines set in the two places.  

I presume that some day I'll go back to Universal.  I just don't know when that day will be.  I chose to go in April 2017 because I then thought that my next Disney World visit would be after Star Wars Land opened and knew that would dominate my time.  While it now turns out that I will have taken 2 more trips to Disney World since that one before Galaxy's Edge is open, it was still the right decision.  



lhermiston said:


> wesome advice! Thanks! I think we're going to buy one wand ahead of time for all three girls to share. It'll be a joint X-mas gift.


I recommend that you do not buy the wand ahead of time and wait to buy it in the park.  According to wand lore in the Potter universe, the wand only works for the wizard who owns it.  So, if you buy a character replica wand because someone really loves a certain character, then all you've done is buy a replica wand that is entirely 100% incapable of and unable to cast any of the spells throughout Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade Village.  They will clearly tell you in the parks if the wand you're about to buy will enable to cast spells and have all that fun.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I've only been to Universal San Diego when I was 16 so I won't be any help here.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: I'll see you at Universal on Tuesday! I'm there tuesday/Wednesday... assuming I book my hotel and buy my tickets. And book my flights. I still have so much to do for this trip...

I haven't been since pre-Diagon Alley, so I dont really have any tips.


----------



## roxymama

I've been to universal once but it was so long ago that I toured the nickelodeon studios while Clarissa explains it all was taping.  
I'd love to go see the Potter stuff one day maybe when my kiddo is a tad older if she gets into it.  
So far Disney has kept us in their bubble.


----------



## flav

I stayed 4 nights at the Loews Royal Pacific in summer 2017. If you can stay one night there and do two days at UO, that is what I recommend since the hotel stay provides Express Pass and is a walkable distance to the parks. One or two days is plenty if you concentrate on HP world and a few other attractions. DH is prone to motion sickness so a lot of the 4D rides were off limits but he made it through the HP ones ok. Buy the wand there, it is part of the fun. Other things we enjoyed were Butterbeer, the Simpson’s donut, lunch at Mythos and diner at the Island in our hotel (Gru and Homer came to say hi).


----------



## lahobbs4

roxymama said:


> I've been to universal once but it was so long ago that I toured the nickelodeon studios while Clarissa explains it all was taping.
> I'd love to go see the Potter stuff one day maybe when my kiddo is a tad older if she gets into it.
> So far Disney has kept us in their bubble.



Also the last time I was there! We are a tiny bit obsessed with HP at our house (I remember standing in line at Hastings at midnight when the newest book would come out) but we haven't made it to Universal with them. I want them all to be tall enough (and brave enough) for the larger rides. But these answers are really helpful! Hoping to be there in 2 years or so.


----------



## ZellyB

I really love Universal and we've done it a few times, but not going to this year.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Not going to Universal this trip but it is a lot of fun. The Harry Potter sections are amazing. Drink all the butterbeer!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?



I would have never ventured to Universal before Harry Potter, but we absolutely loved it when we went a few years ago. We are big HP fans and are planning on spending a day hopping the Harry Potter parks in January. 

I've only been 1x, so I'm not sure I have any earth shattering tips aside from getting there early and get the park hopper. We did get a wand and found the little interactions to be fun. There are free lockers outside of the 2 major rides to put bags, which was really, really nice.


----------



## AFwifelife

Now that W&D is done, I can start thinking about all the details for Marathon weekend! For storybook dining, is everyone dressing up? Wearing the race shirt? Should we all make matching shirts??


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

DW and I will be at Universal on Wednesday and Thursday after WDW marathon weekend (so the 16th and 17th I think).  We're staying at Cabana Bay and really looking forward to it.  Our last visit was in 2013, so Diagon Alley was under construction.  Islands of Adventure is the best non-Disney park I've ever been to.  I liked Universal Studios just fine, but I thought IoA was much better.  Now with the addition of Diagon Alley (Escape from Gringotts!!) and a few other attractions (including Transformers) and new areas like Springfield (Simpsons), I'm thinking we'll like the Studios park a bit better than we did in our last visit. 

We loved Hogsmeade when we went before, and looking forward to visiting again, as well as taking the train between parks, etc.  I will say that I typically do not get motion sick on rides, but I got a bit queasy on Forbidden Journey.  The queue and technical aspects of the ride are quite spectacular, I just think it was how the ride vehicle matched up with the film.  Disney does incredibly well in this department (in my opinion...) but sometimes Universal misses the mark.

I don't have many tips, but here's a few that might be helpful:

not sure where you're staying, but back in 2013 we stayed in an off-property hotel that was still a "good neighbor" with Universal, and allowed us early entry into WWoHP.  It was totally worth it.  We literally walked on to Forbidden Journey, had a short wait for the wand experience, and were able to take pictures of the kids, etc. with practically no crowds in the background (this was in early February, so hopefully mid-January will be similar)
Of the butter beer varieties we loved frozen the best!
We really liked lunch at the 3 Broomsticks - typical British Pub fare, but good food and amazing atmosphere (I think Diagon Alley has an equivalent restaurant)
There are quite a few other rides in both parks that I would be sure and check out.  If you're big coaster fans than Hulk (IoA) and Rip, Ride and Rockit (US) are both great coasters.  Jurassic Park is a fun, themed ride (and has one amazing animatronic at the climax).  Revenge of the Mummy is pretty cool.  The best ride in both parks, in my opinion, is Spider-man.  It is right up there with Disney's best attractions for me.  An incredible combination of 3-D screen-based scenes with real props and special effects - and you're moving through a ginormous show building.  Hard to believe it opened nearly 20 years ago (!) and for me is nearly unmatched as far as technical brilliance on a ride.  Now I haven't ridden FoP yet, so I'm sure my opinion will change (and I'm sure the attractions in Galaxy's Edge will blow us all away...) but Spider-man is a truly great ride!
Even though our heart will always be with Disney, we still enjoy what Universal has to offer.  Have fun!


----------



## ywgckp

Any fellow Dopey runners just finish the W&D challenge?

I’m trying to figure out how many days to take off now.  I’m coming in with a fairly good base (this was my third half marathon this year), but my legs feel a bit stiff today as I ran at race pace yesterday.  Maybe go back tomorrow for a slow recovery run before I return to the frozen north?


----------



## AFwifelife

ywgckp said:


> Any fellow Dopey runners just finish the W&D challenge?
> 
> I’m trying to figure out how many days to take off now.  I’m coming in with a fairly good base (this was my third half marathon this year), but my legs feel a bit stiff today as I ran at race pace yesterday.  Maybe go back tomorrow for a slow recovery run before I return to the frozen north?



I just did the half yesterday but Billy has me doing easy miles all this week starting with 5 miles today.


----------



## Smilelea

a-mad said:


> Of the butter beer varieties we loved frozen the best!



Yes!!!!


----------



## rteetz

ywgckp said:


> Any fellow Dopey runners just finish the W&D challenge?
> 
> I’m trying to figure out how many days to take off now.  I’m coming in with a fairly good base (this was my third half marathon this year), but my legs feel a bit stiff today as I ran at race pace yesterday.  Maybe go back tomorrow for a slow recovery run before I return to the frozen north?


Yep! I did all three wine and dine races.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Yep! I did all three wine and dine races.



And is a trip report coming?


----------



## Bree

We just let our Universal AP expire. I loved the HP sections, but couldn’t care less about the rest of the parks. I’m not a screen ride type person though. I don’t know the ages of your kids, but if they are young watch a YouTube video of Fast n Furious. We went on when it first opened and I didn’t preview the ride. Had I known what it was like I would not have brought my 12yo daughter on it. The content was a bit mature. I’m far from a prude, but I was kind of shocked.


----------



## Bree

ywgckp said:


> Any fellow Dopey runners just finish the W&D challenge?
> 
> I’m trying to figure out how many days to take off now.  I’m coming in with a fairly good base (this was my third half marathon this year), but my legs feel a bit stiff today as I ran at race pace yesterday.  Maybe go back tomorrow for a slow recovery run before I return to the frozen north?



I ran the half, but as a semi-training run. Semi because I finished 8 minutes faster than i was supposed to, but I also stopped for 9 Photos . I have today off, 9 miles with speed work Tuesday, easy runs Wed-Sat then a 10K race on Sunday.


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> I would have never ventured to Universal before Harry Potter, but we absolutely loved it when we went a few years ago. We are big HP fans and are planning on spending a day hopping the Harry Potter parks in January.
> 
> I've only been 1x, so I'm not sure I have any earth shattering tips aside from getting there early and get the park hopper. We did get a wand and found the little interactions to be fun. There are free lockers outside of the 2 major rides to put bags, which was really, really nice.


Hey @run.minnie.miles , how was your 13.1 yesterday?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> Hey @run.minnie.miles , how was your 13.1 yesterday?



Actually really good! I ran it on Saturday and didn't have a race close, so just did it by myself. I ran the entire thing in the rain and felt so hard-core! 

How did yours go??


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> Actually really good! I ran it on Saturday and didn't have a race close, so just did it by myself. I ran the entire thing in the rain and felt so hard-core!
> 
> How did yours go??


Funny thing was, because I had to go to Tennessee this weekend (my wife's best friend of 30 years was throwing a surprise 50th wedding anniversary for her parents, so we had to go up there), I didn't get to run until yesterday afternoon/evening.  Yep, as soon as we got back to Tuscaloosa, the rain started.  So, I ran all 13.1 miles in 55 degree weather under a steady rain...  Fun...

I just did the run throughout a few neighborhoods near us, essentially breaking it down into a 5-mile and 2 4-mile loops.  The nice thing about that was, after the first loop, I went by the house, so I did a quick shirt, sock, and shoe change.  I ended up completely soaked, but glad I did it.  That being said, I REALLY hope that it doesn't rain on race day...


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> And is a trip report coming?


Of course but I need to get home first


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> Funny thing was, because I had to go to Tennessee this weekend (my wife's best friend of 30 years was throwing a surprise 50th wedding anniversary for her parents, so we had to go up there), I didn't get to run until yesterday afternoon/evening.  Yep, as soon as we got back to Tuscaloosa, the rain started.  So, I ran all 13.1 miles in 55 degree weather under a steady rain...  Fun...
> 
> I just did the run throughout a few neighborhoods near us, essentially breaking it down into a 5-mile and 2 4-mile loops.  The nice thing about that was, after the first loop, I went by the house, so I did a quick shirt, sock, and shoe change.  I ended up completely soaked, but glad I did it.  That being said, I REALLY hope that it doesn't rain on race day...



Nice! It's always hard to run at the end of a busy weekend. Funny that we both ran in the rain! I wore an old pair of shoes (maybe not the smartest?) and my feet were completely soaked when I got home. I need to figure out a good way to dry them. Temps were upper 30's when I ran, so my gloves were also soaked.... and YES. I really hope it doesn't rain as well!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Flights are booked!!
I know most of you have had them booked for months, but we needed to wait on a few scheduling things. Plus I always feels like I can get a better deal a little closer  Because of this, we changed dates and are going Wed - Tues, instead of Thurs-Wed... So I need to re-work my schedule!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Training is going well. Did 15 miles last week and 12 yesterday and my last < 13.1 mile weekend run before tapering. I feel good, but I still get nervous starting those looooong runs (18 next weekend). Really pushing to break that 4 hour marathon. Anyone imagine where they would be in Disney at certain mile markers? Mile 6 to 7 is often hard mentally when I realize I still have 20 miles to go, but I remember that on race day I'll be in Magic Kingdom at that point of the run.

The family is going to Universal between Christmas and New Years for three days. We are staying Loews to get the express pass. The entire family is big Harry Potter fans and promised our oldest we would go when he finished the books. Anyone have tips on park tickets? Their website is so confusing as compared to Disney. Grandparents are going too who are Florida residents which add a level of confusion.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Flights are booked!!
> I know most of you have had them booked for months, but we needed to wait on a few scheduling things. Plus I always feels like I can get a better deal a little closer  Because of this, we changed dates and are going Wed - Tues, instead of Thurs-Wed... So I need to re-work my schedule!



Now you can join @jennamfeo and me at MK EMH on Wednesday night.
Also, is the 5k still available? You'll be there anyway...


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> Flights are booked!!
> I know most of you have had them booked for months, but we needed to wait on a few scheduling things. Plus I always feels like I can get a better deal a little closer  Because of this, we changed dates and are going Wed - Tues, instead of Thurs-Wed... So I need to re-work my schedule!


Unfortunately, I have classes to teach on Friday and Monday, so we'll get to SSR late on Friday night and head out after the Marathon on Sunday...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Now you can join @jennamfeo and me at MK EMH on Wednesday night.
> Also, is the 5k still available? You'll be there anyway...



Sorry to disappoint you (2x)... but we probably won't go to the parks on Wednesday (paying per day for tickets and not sure it's worth it by the time we get in!) and... a big no to the 5K. 1 crack of dawn wake up call for me is enough!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sorry to disappoint you (2x)... but we probably won't go to the parks on Wednesday (paying per day for tickets and not sure it's worth it by the time we get in!) and... a big no to the 5K. 1 crack of dawn wake up call for me is enough!



Understandable. On both counts. I guess I'll just have to catch you on marathon morning.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Understandable. On both counts. I guess I'll just have to catch you on marathon morning.


Definitely! What days are you going to the other parks? Are you going to the meet-up?


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Definitely! What days are you going to the other parks? Are you going to the meet-up?



I have no idea. I haven't thought about anything beyond "all the EMH" yet. I should probably figure it out soon ... I think my FP+ day is Saturday.


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Now that W&D is done, I can start thinking about all the details for Marathon weekend! For storybook dining, is everyone dressing up? Wearing the race shirt? Should we all make matching shirts??



A group of us are running as Mouseketeers for the half. Message me if you want in - I’m going to order shirts this week so I can get them done and turned around by Thanksgiving.


----------



## sandam1

lhermiston said:


> So, who has been to Universal? Who is going around marathon weekend? What random tips, tricks, or advice do you have for this first timer?



My marathon weekend trip is actually going to be completely based out of Universal. It was a well-thought out/well-reasoned decision to focus on Universal rather than try to do Disney. The primary reason was that Universal is MUCH more chill than Disney. There will be less pressure to "go go go" - partially because my friend and I have both been there before and I am going on year 4 of being an annual passholder, and partially because that's just the way Universal is. If the trip doesn't go the way we planned (we're more tired/sore than we expected, things come up, etc.), it will be easy to bail on plans and head back to our on-site hotel as necessary. 

That being said, a few pieces of advice:
- Get a park to park pass. Just do it! The parks are side-by-side so "park hopping" is a 5 minute walk or a Hogwarts Express train ride away. 
- Single rider is your BEST friend. While there are rides that you want to do the regular line at least once (particularly the main HP rides), after that go single rider. Most of the major rides have a single rider and it usually saves you some major time. 
- If you buy anything, you can have the bags sent to the front and pick them up at the end of the day. This includes your empty wand box. 
- In Hogsmeade, don't wait for butterbeer at the carts. Go into the Hogs Head (the bar attached to the Three Broomsticks) and order it there.
- When using the lockers to store your loose items before going on a ride (and A LOT of the rides require using them), send ONE person from your party in (we tend to alternate the designated person). The spaces are small and you don't all need to be there. If you have a hard time remembering locker numbers, have a pen available to write it on your hand.
- Do the Raptor Encounter. Again, just do it. It isn't a ride, but a meet and greet and watching it during your wait is almost more fun than participating. 
- If you plan on doing the water rides, you will get WET. As in drenched! As it dunked in the swimming pool. You have been warned.

Hope that helps! We will be at Universal from the 9th through the 14th.


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> A group of us are running as Mouseketeers for the half. Message me if you want in - I’m going to order shirts this week so I can get them done and turned around by Thanksgiving.



Hmmmm. I made Donald shirts for the half but I could always use them for the 5k and get in on the matching shirts...


----------



## LSUfan4444

When is everyone's FP+ day...I'm next Monday so hoping to hear some success stories for Slinky Dog Dash!!


----------



## a-mad

LSUfan4444 said:


> When is everyone's FP+ day...I'm next Monday so hoping to hear some success stories for Slinky Dog Dash!!



Saturday morning! 7am ET (so 5am for me... )


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> When is everyone's FP+ day...I'm next Monday so hoping to hear some success stories for Slinky Dog Dash!!



I made some for a client today that has their tail end of the trip during Marathon Weekend and SDD was available every day with MULTIPLE timeslots for a party of 6. Be ready to go at 7 a.m. and you should have luck!


----------



## AFwifelife

My FP day is forever from now.


----------



## lhermiston

LSUfan4444 said:


> When is everyone's FP+ day...I'm next Monday so hoping to hear some success stories for Slinky Dog Dash!!



Friday!


----------



## PCFriar80

a-mad said:


> Saturday morning! 7am ET (so 5am for me... )


Ditto!


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Hmmmm. I made Donald shirts for the half but I could always use them for the 5k and get in on the matching shirts...



Having the name on the front of your shirt makes it easier for spectators to cheer for you!!

If anyone else wants to be a Mouseketeer for the half (or any Marathon Weekend race), PM me. I'm going to order shirts by Friday. They're the same cut as the race weekend shirts - Champion Double-Dry - and have short and long-sleeve options. Depending on how many people order, they'll be between $15-17 per shirt including me mailing them to you. I'll have them out by Thanksgiving.


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> Having the name on the front of your shirt makes it easier for spectators to cheer for you!!
> 
> If anyone else wants to be a Mouseketeer for the half (or any Marathon Weekend race), PM me. I'm going to order shirts by Friday. They're the same cut as the race weekend shirts - Champion Double-Dry - and have short and long-sleeve options. Depending on how many people order, they'll be between $15-17 per shirt including me mailing them to you. I'll have them out by Thanksgiving.



Did I completely miss what they look like? And names on the front? Awesome!


----------



## KSellers88

I have not been to Universal in years, at least 12 years so I am no hope there. I've never seen or read Harry Potter so it doesn't draw me in. 

I have a rookie Disney question, but my memory is shot. LOL. My fastpass day is next Monday...I am staying at Pop for Marathon Weekend and have an AP. My AP expires before Marathon Weekend but I will be renewing. Am I still good to do fastpasses Monday? If this question is not making sense, please let me know. It was a long weekend of early mornings.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> I have not been to Universal in years, at least 12 years so I am no hope there. I've never seen or read Harry Potter so it doesn't draw me in.
> 
> I have a rookie Disney question, but my memory is shot. LOL. My fastpass day is next Monday...I am staying at Pop for Marathon Weekend and have an AP. My AP expires before Marathon Weekend but I will be renewing. Am I still good to do fastpasses Monday? If this question is not making sense, please let me know. It was a long weekend of early mornings.


No I’m in the same boat. We have to call and ask them to let us renew early so we can book FPs.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> No I’m in the same boat. We have to call and ask them to let us renew early so we can book FPs.



Aw snap. So that means I have to pay??? My budget was not prepared for that. LOL.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I need to do that for my husband’s ticket.  Luckily we can do monthly payments as we’re Floridians


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> Aw snap. So that means I have to pay??? My budget was not prepared for that. LOL.


Same...


----------



## ZellyB

My FP+ day is Friday.  Our military salute tickets are supposed to arrive today, so should be all set to go.  I've got my plans in place for our selections, so hopefully will all work out.  I'm really hoping for more manageable crowds this year.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> No I’m in the same boat. We have to call and ask them to let us renew early so we can book FPs.



Weird. Mine expires in December and I haven’t renewed yet, but I was able to make FP+s ...


----------



## steph0808

My fast pass day is Sunday. 

And I have no idea what to FP because I know nothing about Toy Story Land!

But I need FOP because I didn't get a FP last time and the lines were 6+ hours on Marathon Weekend 2018!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Weird. Mine expires in December and I haven’t renewed yet, but I was able to make FP+s ...


They know you and know that you WILL renew.  








;
0


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> They know you and know that you WILL renew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 0



True, they’re gonna be in for a shock when I dump my Platinum Plus for a Gold because I went and bought that good deal AP at Universal ...


----------



## Bree

Crap. FP day already? I have no clue what the heck I'm doing. I'm more of a last minute planner.


----------



## Sakigt

I let my annual passes expire and plan on buying new ones in January. Debating calling Disney to go ahead and purchase so I can make FP but not sure I want to spend the money right now vs January. Ugh. We go a lot so the only ones I really want are in Toy Story land and if I don’t get them I’d be pretty annoyed. Considering just too dripping after 5k or 10k day


----------



## cavepig

Oh snap Fastpass Day is just creepin' up!   Looks like mine is Saturday - I haven't even thought about park days or anything. My only plan is to just to grab Slinky Dog FPs whenever than go from there.

As for Universal  - I've Only done Islands of Adventure once for that Harry stuff.  I want to do it and the new stuff again, but it will have to wait.


----------



## Princess KP

I still can't decide if I am going to renew my pass or if I'm even going to the parks this trip.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Advice Needed!

So because of flights, we are starting our trip a day earlier (Jan 9th). We are staying at Pop and they don't have any rooms available, so looks like I might have to stay at a different resort the first night? I don't really want to split-stay... anyone know the chances of a room opening up that first night?


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Advice Needed!
> 
> So because of flights, we are starting our trip a day earlier (Jan 9th). We are staying at Pop and they don't have any rooms available, so looks like I might have to stay at a different resort the first night? I don't really want to split-stay... anyone know the chances of a room opening up that first night?


It's possible. Maybe check some travel agents? 

At least with this situation you are only looking for one night so you won't get too situated if you have to move resorts.


----------



## pluto377

My FP day is Saturday.  Which is harder to get Slinky Dog or FoP?  I'm trying to decide which to go for first.

Seems I tweaked my knee the other day, not running.  I'm not sure if I should go see an orthopedist right away or give it a few more days... I'm supposed to do 17 this weekend.  Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> My FP day is Saturday.  Which is harder to get Slinky Dog or FoP?  I'm trying to decide which to go for first.
> 
> Seems I tweaked my knee the other day, not running.  I'm not sure if I should go see an orthopedist right away or give it a few more days... I'm supposed to do 17 this weekend.  Ugh.


I would say probably FoP but both have been tough.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> No I’m in the same boat. We have to call and ask them to let us renew early so we can book FPs.



This has happened to me before.  You need to renew your pass before you try and book FPs, regardless of if it's a new pass/renewal that doesn't take effect until you enter through the gates in January.

You can renew 60 days before and 30 day after your AP expires.


----------



## jaxonp

pluto377 said:


> My FP day is Saturday.  Which is harder to get Slinky Dog or FoP?  I'm trying to decide which to go for first.
> 
> Seems I tweaked my knee the other day, not running.  I'm not sure if I should go see an orthopedist right away or give it a few more days... I'm supposed to do 17 this weekend.  Ugh.



Slinky waits are short at night, usually less than 30 min.  So don't fret if you don't get a FP for that.


----------



## jaxonp

Does anyone have park hours from last year?  I'm curious how much they were extended vs what they advertised.  I'm always in shock how early the parks close during Marathon Week but I know, or think I know, that they stay open later than published a lot of the time.


----------



## cavepig

jaxonp said:


> Does anyone have park hours from last year?  I'm curious how much they were extended vs what they advertised.  I'm always in shock how early the parks close during Marathon Week but I know, or think I know, that they stay open later than published a lot of the time.


  I don't remember them ever staying open later than published.     Looking at what I had in Excel for 2018 it looks like they all closed at 8:00, except Epcot was it's typical 9:00.      There were a few late night extra magic hours though.


----------



## Smilelea

DH had to renew his AP early and he got the rest of us 4 day with hoppers. Our FP window opens Sunday. He's been working on his spreadsheet. SDD is a must.


----------



## a-mad

jaxonp said:


> Does anyone have park hours from last year?  I'm curious how much they were extended vs what they advertised.  I'm always in shock how early the parks close during Marathon Week but I know, or think I know, that they stay open later than published a lot of the time.



I know this doesn't fully answer your question (and you may have already viewed this already) but here is what is currently listed for Marathon Weekend:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2019-01-09/

It looks like all the parks are 9am - 8pm except for Epcot - 9am - 9pm.

Do they sometimes change them after they're initially published/released on their website?

Here's what wdwinfo.com shows for January 2018... it is pretty close to the same:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/january18.cfm


----------



## flav

a-mad said:


> The queue and technical aspects of the ride are quite spectacular, I just think it was how the ride vehicle matched up with the film. Disney does incredibly well in this department (in my opinion...) but sometimes Universal misses the mark.


 DH did ok on FoP but cannot stomach Star Tours or Jimmy Fallon. I think for him, it is the type of motion. If he can look at a track to anticipate, he does better. One of my DD told me she’d like to go back to Universal and the other to Disney... I like both, for different reasons. Definitely worth exploring!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ZellyB said:


> I've got my plans in place for our selections, so hopefully will all work out. I'm really hoping for more manageable crowds this year.


Still trying to figure out my plans.  I have some days planned for certain parks and may only hop on two of my days while there.  My first full day is tricky because of the expo.  

@rteetz (or anyone else who might know):  Is Rivers of Light under refurbishment in January?  I don't see it listed at all on the schedule?  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Advice Needed!
> 
> So because of flights, we are starting our trip a day earlier (Jan 9th). We are staying at Pop and they don't have any rooms available, so looks like I might have to stay at a different resort the first night? I don't really want to split-stay... anyone know the chances of a room opening up that first night?


I would keep trying.  Something may open up or somebody may cancel.  I did have to do a split stay one year, but it only meant that I moved from one room to another at the same resort.  Disney moved all my luggage for me so I only unpacked what I really needed since I arrived in the evening.  



jaxonp said:


> Slinky waits are short at night, usually less than 30 min.  So don't fret if you don't get a FP for that.


That's good to know.  Slinky is one of my priorities, but I have a few days to play with so I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> @rteetz (or anyone else who might know): Is Rivers of Light under refurbishment in January? I don't see it listed at all on the schedule?


Schedules for shows are late to be updated. I don’t expect it to be down.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Thanks.  Their calendar shows all the other nighttime shows as happening so I wanted to make sure my ADR for Tiffins still included that.  Not likely to change my plans to dine there if it didn't, but it's still good to know.


----------



## Jason Bryer

We are meeting friends in Orlando. Me and the other husband are running the marathon, the ladies are just there to cheer us on (probably with mimosas). We get in Thursday night. The current plan is to only do one park day, Sunday, in Epcot, and mostly to drink our way around the countries after the race. It feels a bit weird to go to Disney without any FPs or spreadsheet of what we are doing.


----------



## pluto377

Ugh, just tried to go for a run, but my knee said no way.  Orthopedist appt scheduled for next Thursday.  So frustrated.


----------



## IamTrike

pluto377 said:


> Ugh, just tried to go for a run, but my knee said no way.  Orthopedist appt scheduled for next Thursday.  So frustrated.


I hope your knee feel better.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I am trying to find this online, but am not having any luck... Just when I feel like I'm getting the hand of this runDisney thing...

Do the Disney Springs area hotels (non-disney resorts) have transportation to the expo?


----------



## PCFriar80

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am trying to find this online, but am not having any luck... Just when I feel like I'm getting the hand of this runDisney thing...
> 
> Do the Disney Springs area hotels (non-disney resorts) have transportation to the expo?


 I'm going to say no based on the write-up from the 2018 marathon weekend guide:

*EVENT TRANSPORTATION*

Special Transportation has been arranged for runners and spectators staying at Walt Disney World® Resort Hotels, Shades of Green, and the Swan and Dolphin Resorts. Buses will be indicated by runDisney Transportation signs placed in the front windows. Check signage in the lobby or with the Front Desk on exact pick up locations. Staff in yellow shirts will be onsite at the resorts and event locations to assist. 

Guests staying off property will have to arrange their own transportation to all race weekend events.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am trying to find this online, but am not having any luck... Just when I feel like I'm getting the hand of this runDisney thing...
> 
> Do the Disney Springs area hotels (non-disney resorts) have transportation to the expo?


 You would need to check with them.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sunday Answer: Duff Dry is the best of the three Duff Beers


----------



## John VN

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am trying to find this online, but am not having any luck... Just when I feel like I'm getting the hand of this runDisney thing...
> 
> Do the Disney Springs area hotels (non-disney resorts) have transportation to the expo?





rteetz said:


> You would need to check with them.



I had to drive to the Marathon this past January from the Hilton.


----------



## SarahDisney

One night stay at Cabana Bay Beach Resort is officially booked! All that's left are flights and Universal Tickets.
And FP+ on Saturday.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just re-did ADRs and park plans after some late-in-game changes from a couple members of my party. Our FP+ window opens on Saturday and I had to have a plan of action for getting all of the attractions we'd like. Going to parks Thurs., Fri., Sun., Mon., Tues., and Wed. Going to be a busy morning on Saturday.

Also, I may have to back out of getting my face painted during Pandamonium 2019. I'm still willing, just not sure what my family will want to do since some of their time has been cut a little shorter than expected.


----------



## Princess KP

Barca33Runner said:


> Also, I may have to back out of getting my face painted during Pandamonium 2019. I'm still willing, just not sure what my family will want to do since some of their time has been cut a little shorter than expected.


What?!?


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Did I completely miss what they look like? And names on the front? Awesome!



They will look like these - name of your choosing on the front and the Mickey Mouse Club logo on the sleeve ... pair them with your favorite skirt, shorts or capris!


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> Also, I may have to back out of getting my face painted during Pandamonium 2019. I'm still willing, just not sure what my family will want to do since some of their time has been cut a little shorter than expected.



I’m sure they will want to see you get your face painted


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I’m sure they will want to see you get your face painted



Of course they will.  You wouldn't want to deprive your family of that enjoyment surely?


----------



## TCB in FLA

So FP window open for us on Saturday. What time are we meeting for DATW Monday? Would like to get a ride on Soarin’ beforehand.

And on another note, is meeting Mickey and friends really now a tier 1 Epcot FP selection? That was always the best way to take medal photos.


----------



## AFwifelife

TCB in FLA said:


> And on another note, is meeting Mickey and friends really now a tier 1 Epcot FP selection? That was always the best way to take medal photos.



Yep Character Spot is now a tier 1. Not fun “wasting” a tier 1 FP on it but we are also going to do that for pictures.


----------



## Keels

TCB in FLA said:


> So FP window open for us on Saturday. What time are we meeting for DATW Monday? Would like to get a ride on Soarin’ beforehand.
> 
> And on another note, is meeting Mickey and friends really now a tier 1 Epcot FP selection? That was always the best way to take medal photos.



11:30 in Mexico!

And yeah ... Mickey & Friends is a Tier 1, unfortunately. I’ve had decent luck getting it as a 4th FP though.


----------



## lhermiston

Is there a sign up, group chat, etc. for DATW or the other meetups? I’m not sure what I’m in for yet, but I’d like to be in the loop.


----------



## ZellyB

There was a text group last year I think right that a lot of folks used?  I'd like to get in on that this year too!


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Is there a sign up, group chat, etc. for DATW or the other meetups? I’m not sure what I’m in for yet, but I’d like to be in the loop.



This year we just posted updates here, but maybe we can come up with something else.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> There was a text group last year I think right that a lot of folks used?  I'd like to get in on that this year too!


Get ready to be swarmed if it’s anything like the wine and dine group


----------



## AFwifelife

I wouldn’t be opposed for the 3rd best character text group ever!!!!! to start now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> I wouldn’t be opposed for the 3rd best character text group ever!!!!! to start now.


Me either - then again I’m still at Disney having fun (except for just missing the bus)


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> I wouldn’t be opposed for the 3rd best character text group ever!!!!! to start now.


Or we can just continue the 2nd best group chat!


----------



## Keels

Marathon Weekend was the OG Best Ever so ...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Or we can just continue the 2nd best group chat!



It doesn’t count as Best because I’m not on it, honestly. Just statin’ facts.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It doesn’t count as Best because I’m not on it, honestly. Just statin’ facts.


Whatever...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> It doesn’t count as Best because I’m not on it, honestly. Just statin’ facts.


Someone had to be in NYC


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Whatever...





Dis_Yoda said:


> Someone had to be in NYC



Look. I asked repeatedly to be included and @croach denied me every time because he hates me.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Look. I asked repeatedly to be included and @croach denied me every time because he hates me.


I don’t think that’s true.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I don’t think that’s true.


----------



## LSUlakes

TCB in FLA said:


> So FP window open for us on Saturday. What time are we meeting for DATW Monday? Would like to get a ride on Soarin’ beforehand.
> 
> And on another note, is meeting Mickey and friends really now a tier 1 Epcot FP selection? That was always the best way to take medal photos.



I was just asking this question in another thread lol. I guess I should have came here for the info before posting.



rteetz said:


> Or we can just continue the 2nd best group chat!



I'm going to need a new group because I was not a part of the first, second, ect. I need into these super secret groups guys and girls!


----------



## croach

There will definitely be a marathon weekend character text thread. Or I guess two because of AT&T and their stupid rules. You want to start them now, that’s fine but be careful what you wish for..... 

Edited because the grammar police pointed out a mistake.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> There will definitely be a marathon weekend character text thread. Or I guess two because of AT&T and there stupid rules. You want to start them now, that’s fine but be careful what you wish for.....


Oh come on Cliff it’s fun!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Oh come on Cliff it’s fun!



Oh yeah it’s great fun. I enjoy it. But when it gets going, you get off a plane with 40 missed messages.


----------



## KSellers88

I'll just be sure to carry my portable charger with me everywhere, because I want in on this group text!


----------



## a-mad

As everyone's gearing up to get FP+'s over the coming days, I have _another_ question for this first-timer:

How long does the process typically take if you are getting 7 days of FP+'s and you begin right at 7am?  The reason I ask - my running partner and I need to set a starting time for our long run on Saturday so I want to have sufficient time before I commit to a time to meet him.

I wasn't sure if the system gets jammed up at all, or if you're able to procure what you want in 20-30 minutes or so... (realizing that I'll need to adapt if what I want is gone, etc...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AFwifelife

a-mad said:


> As everyone's gearing up to get FP+'s over the coming days, I have _another_ question for this first-timer:
> 
> How long does the process typically take if you are getting 7 days of FP+'s and you begin right at 7am?  The reason I ask - my running partner and I need to set a starting time for our long run on Saturday so I want to have sufficient time before I commit to a time to meet him.
> 
> I wasn't sure if the system gets jammed up at all, or if you're able to procure what you want in 20-30 minutes or so... (realizing that I'll need to adapt if what I want is gone, etc...)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you have a plan (and a few back ups), it’s not too time consuming to make some initial choices.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> I was just asking this question in another thread lol. I guess I should have came here for the info before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need a new group because I was not a part of the first, second, ect. I need into these super secret groups guys and girls!


I was part of one group for the half, then got promoted? demoted? moved to group two for the full. But that was long ago in a text group far far deleted.

Perhaps easier to use the WhatsApp group feature this time to avoid the 4000 text crunch? I vote early organization since I need to know what panda shirt to buy prior to DATW.


----------



## Keels

@croach just figured out how to get talk-to-text to work for character texts groups. I think trying to get him to use WhatsApp would make his head explode.


----------



## Keels

I've posted a short survey relating to 2019 Marathon Weekend DATW for anyone interested in joining or following along with the shenanigans.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> How long does the process typically take if you are getting 7 days of FP+'s and you begin right at 7am? The reason I ask - my running partner and I need to set a starting time for our long run on Saturday so I want to have sufficient time before I commit to a time to meet him.


Keep in mind that the 7:00am start time is Orlando time, so if you're in a different time zone and want to be on when the window opens, you'll need to be up even earlier.  For this west coaster, I have to decide if I want to wake up shortly before 4:00am to get my FP+ reservations and then go back to bed.  



AFwifelife said:


> If you have a plan (and a few back ups), it’s not too time consuming to make some initial choices.


I agree with this.  It takes me about 20-30 minutes depending.  Honestly, if the process intimidates you right now, make practice FP+ reservations today for 30 days out just to see how to do it.  

And pro tip from me.  Know what your FP+ reservations are after you make them.  During all the in and out of my phone during the Dark Side Half this year, I somehow managed to cancel my Flight of Passage FP+ during the race with all the apps that were open.  When I realized it was missing later that morning, I went to concierge at my resort and they were able to find out the time of my reservation cancellation which was indeed during the race.  I went to Guest Services at Animal Kingdom the next day and they were able to restore my Flight of Passage FP+ reservation.


----------



## a-mad

Sleepless Knight said:


> Keep in mind that the 7:00am start time is Orlando time, so if you're in a different time zone and want to be on when the window opens, you'll need to be up even earlier.  For this west coaster, I have to decide if I want to wake up shortly before 4:00am to get my FP+ reservations and then go back to bed.
> 
> I agree with this.  It takes me about 20-30 minutes depending.  Honestly, if the process intimidates you right now, make practice FP+ reservations today for 30 days out just to see how to do it.
> 
> And pro tip from me.  Know what your FP+ reservations are after you make them.  During all the in and out of my phone during the Dark Side Half this year, I somehow managed to cancel my Flight of Passage FP+ during the race with all the apps that were open.  When I realized it was missing later that morning, I went to concierge at my resort and they were able to find out the time of my reservation cancellation which was indeed during the race.  I went to Guest Services at Animal Kingdom the next day and they were able to restore my Flight of Passage FP+ reservation.



Thanks @Sleepless Knight.  This is all very helpful.  Yes, I'll be up at 5am MT for the 7am ET sprint.  Great advice to go in and do a test run... I didn't think to do that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

a-mad said:


> Thanks @Sleepless Knight.  This is all very helpful.  Yes, I'll be up at 5am MT for the 7am ET sprint.  Great advice to go in and do a test run... I didn't think to do that.


Yeah, I did it before my first FP+ reservation ever and it helped me know how the system would work.

Note that sometimes the website won't work, but the app will so make sure you know how to do it on both.


----------



## lhermiston

So, I got an afternoon FP for Flight of Passage on Expo day, which means hitting up the expo in the morning. Can I reasonably expect to pick up my packet - no merch - and be to AK by noon or so for lunch?

Good luck to everyone else making selections today!


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> So, I got an afternoon FP for Flight of Passage on Expo day, which means hitting up the expo in the morning. Can I reasonably expect to pick up my packet - no merch - and be to AK by noon or so for lunch?
> 
> Good luck to everyone else making selections today!



W&D attendees may be able to shed a little better light (I think rD was making some expo changes that started with W&D), but if they have Dopey packet pickup organized as poorly as last year it’s going to be tough to make noon at AK.

To be fair, last year was the first one where we had trouble getting in and out in under an hour just picking up packets; so I’m hopeful this year will run more smoothly with fewer participants and rD (likely) making some changes to the process.


----------



## AFwifelife

I wasn’t there on day 1 for W&D but the process was so smooth and quick. Expecting a bigger crowd obviously for day 1 of marathon weekend but the flow was great (if they keep it the way it was).


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> So, I got an afternoon FP for Flight of Passage on Expo day, which means hitting up the expo in the morning. Can I reasonably expect to pick up my packet - no merch - and be to AK by noon or so for lunch?
> 
> Good luck to everyone else making selections today!



This past year for Marathon weekend Packet pickup and Official Merchandise were in two separate locations.  We were there fairly early on the first day of the expo.  Packet pickup didn't take that long.    There was a long line to get in for official merch, (I think it was about an hour long for us) but you said you won't be doing that so you shouldn't have to wait for that.   You may need to budget time to go into both Jostens and HP fieldhouse because sometimes the bibs and shirts and separate.


----------



## TCB in FLA

lhermiston said:


> So, I got an afternoon FP for Flight of Passage on Expo day, which means hitting up the expo in the morning. Can I reasonably expect to pick up my packet - no merch - and be to AK by noon or so for lunch?
> 
> Good luck to everyone else making selections today!


I think a lot will depend on how you plan to get to/from the expo and AK. I’m not sure I would trust Disney transportation for all that.


----------



## lhermiston

TCB in FLA said:


> I think a lot will depend on how you plan to get to/from the expo and AK. I’m not sure I would trust Disney transportation for all that.



Agreed. Even if the expo only takes me an hour. I still need to get from the expo to POR to AK. Maybe 12:30 is more reasonable? I don’t *need* to be at AK until 2:30. I might just have to grab a late lunch.


----------



## AFwifelife

lhermiston said:


> Agreed. Even if the expo only takes me an hour. I still need to get from the expo to POR to AK. Maybe 12:30 is more reasonable? I don’t *need* to be at AK until 2:30. I might just have to grab a late lunch.



2:30 is the start time of the FoP FP? I would just shoot to get to AK as quick as you can and do mobile ordering at Satuli Canteen.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Made all my FP+ reservations this morning.  Early on the system was glitchy and gave me some problems in the browser(s) and the app, but then in started to work just fine.  Even noticed some late afternoon Slinky Dog Dash availability on my first full day, but I passed on them as I think that's my Expo time.  I was able to get every FP+ I wanted albeit with some give and take.  

Good luck to everyone whose windows open up soon.


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> 2:30 is the start time of the FoP FP? I would just shoot to get to AK as quick as you can and do mobile ordering at Satuli Canteen.



The family wants to do flame tree for lunch, but will be arriving separately from me. I’ll probably have them do lunch on their own and I’ll eat whatever/whenever. I was definitely planning on checking out Satuli as a midday “snack.”


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Made all my FP+ reservations this morning.  Early on the system was glitchy and gave me some problems in the browser(s) and the app, but then in started to work just fine.  Even noticed some late afternoon Slinky Dog Dash availability on my first full day, but I passed on them as I think that's my Expo time.  I was able to get every FP+ I wanted albeit with some give and take.
> 
> Good luck to everyone whose windows open up soon.



Congrats! I was a little glitchy, too. But, I got FOP, 7DMT for the first time and a little something for everyone in the family. I’m not thrilled, but I’m pleased. 

Let’s go ahead and make ADRs our SAFD discussion this week.


----------



## IamTrike

Anyone have any ideas how long registration may stay open.   I am thinking about signing up for the half with my son, but I'd want to run another 10k before we sign up to improve our POT.  I think we could do that in the next two weeks.  Looking at travel agents sites there seems to be a fair number of bibs still out there.


----------



## a-mad

lhermiston said:


> Congrats! I was a little glitchy, too. But, I got FOP, 7DMT for the first time and a little something for everyone in the family. I’m not thrilled, but I’m pleased.
> 
> Let’s go ahead and make ADRs our SAFD discussion this week.



Did you guys use the app on your phone or do the online/browser approach?  Did either work just fine or would you recommend one over the other?


----------



## cavepig

IamTrike said:


> Anyone have any ideas how long registration may stay open.   I am thinking about signing up for the half with my son, but I'd want to run another 10k before we sign up to improve our POT.  I think we could do that in the next two weeks.  Looking at travel agents sites there seems to be a fair number of bibs still out there.


I think you'll be fine waiting, don't quote me or hold me hostage if I'm wrong, but if it's been open this long I can't see it selling out in 2 weeks.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> Did you guys use the app on your phone or do the online/browser approach?  Did either work just fine or would you recommend one over the other?



I started on the desktop, booked a couple and it got glitchy. Switched to mobile, that was worse. Went back to desktop, hit refresh and everything was fine. Did the rest of my trip with zero issues. 

The weirdest thing was I’m 90 percent certain I booked a Toy Story Mania FP, but wound up with a alien saucers (whatever it’s called) FP. Maybe the error was on my end, but double check you get what you selected.


----------



## SarahDisney

IamTrike said:


> Anyone have any ideas how long registration may stay open.   I am thinking about signing up for the half with my son, but I'd want to run another 10k before we sign up to improve our POT.  I think we could do that in the next two weeks.  Looking at travel agents sites there seems to be a fair number of bibs still out there.



I'm about 99.9% sure that even though you can enter a POT when you sign up, it has to be from before the deadline (October 9th, I think). So just sign up now.


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure that even though you can enter a POT when you sign up, it has to be from before the deadline (October 9th, I think). So just sign up now.


 Yes, you are correct on this so I would say you are 100%, I didn't even think on that when I responded.


----------



## SarahDisney

Anyway ... FP+. My window opens tomorrow. I have no idea what parks I want to go to on which days.

So where are the big DIS get togethers going to be? I know DATW on Monday, so I'll make my FP+ for Epcot then, but I have no idea what I'm doing on the other days.


----------



## jmasgat

IamTrike said:


> Anyone have any ideas how long registration may stay open.   I am thinking about signing up for the half with my son, but I'd want to run another 10k before we sign up to improve our POT.  I think we could do that in the next two weeks.  Looking at travel agents sites there seems to be a fair number of bibs still out there.



You don't need a TA unless you want to book a hotel or hotel/ticket package.  All the races are available at runDisney


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The family wants to do flame tree for lunch, but will be arriving separately from me. I’ll probably have them do lunch on their own and I’ll eat whatever/whenever. I was definitely planning on checking out Satuli as a midday “snack.”


Satuli is way better IMO. So definitely check it out at some point.


----------



## a-mad

lhermiston said:


> I started on the desktop, booked a couple and it got glitchy. Switched to mobile, that was worse. Went back to desktop, hit refresh and everything was fine. Did the rest of my trip with zero issues.
> 
> The weirdest thing was I’m 90 percent certain I booked a Toy Story Mania FP, but wound up with a alien saucers (whatever it’s called) FP. Maybe the error was on my end, but double check you get what you selected.



Thanks for the advice!  I'll have my devices ready to roll tomorrow a.m.


----------



## IamTrike

jmasgat said:


> You don't need a TA unless you want to book a hotel or hotel/ticket package.  All the races are available at runDisney


Since runDisney removed the percentage sold counters a couple of years ago I was using available TA bibs as a proxy for how many bibs might still be available.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Satuli is way better IMO. So definitely check it out at some point.



We’ll check it out in some capacity, I’m sure. I wish we had a little more time for AK - especially more meals - but I’m not going to devote another day to it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> We’ll check it out in some capacity, I’m sure. I wish we had a little more time for AK - especially more meals - but I’m not going to devote another day to it.


Well... you're talking to the wrong person because I can easily spend 2 full days if not longer at AK.


----------



## Keels

If anyone is on the fence about Marathon Weekend, Acclaim is selling Dopey bibs for $399.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Well... you're talking to the wrong person because I can easily spend 2 full days if not longer at AK.


Yeah, I’m not that person.


----------



## SarahDisney

@rteetz needs to spend extra time at AK to make up for those of us who spend little to no time there


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If anyone is on the fence about Marathon Weekend, Acclaim is selling Dopey bibs for $399.


Why did I spend $600 on this again?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Why did I spend $600 on this again?


FOMO


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Well... you're talking to the wrong person because I can easily spend 2 full days if not longer at AK.



Your love for AK is well-documented. 

Don’t get me wrong - I don’t dislike AK at all. Ideally, it’d be a 1.5 park for me, but I’m not splurging on park hoppers.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Your love for AK is well-documented.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong - I don’t dislike AK at all. Ideally, it’d be a 1.5 park for me, but I’m not splurging on park hoppers.


Yeah I can’t remember the last time I didn’t have park hoppers.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> Your love for AK is well-documented.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong - I don’t dislike AK at all. Ideally, it’d be a 1.5 park for me, but I’m not splurging on park hoppers.



We bought park hoppers last time and didn't use them at all, so we are doing 1-day tickets this time too. Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

run.minnie.miles said:


> We bought park hoppers last time and didn't use them at all, so we are doing 1-day tickets this time too. Hope I don't regret it!


We have APs and rarely park hop - if you plan right it won’t matter much


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yeah I can’t remember the last time I didn’t have park hoppers.



If I were on my own I’d probably do it. I move fast and I’d use it to see HEA and IllumiNations a bunch, but it doesn’t make sense for our family. We’re fine sticking with one park per day.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> We have APs and rarely park hop - if you plan right it won’t matter much



That’s my approach. We don’t sacrifice much by not park hopping, in my opinion. But, to each their own.


----------



## cavepig

It's freezing and was snowing so I couldn't see attempting to run today, it was miserable as in why did I even try.  It's not supposed to be this cold yet.   I'm like mother nature there's still about 2 months till marathon weekend keep it together!    

We normally park hop a lot, but I want to try to keep it less to minimize transportation/bag check time.  Like, do we really need to go to 3 parks in a day, no.  Sometimes staying all day in one park really let's you take in some of the smaller things I think.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I can’t remember the last time I didn’t have park hoppers.


Says the poor college student.

I am excited to have the ability to park hop this time. Especially since I don't have my entire family to drag around.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> It's freezing and was snowing so I couldn't see attempting to run today, it was miserable as in why did I even try. It's not supposed to be this cold yet. I'm like mother nature there's still about 2 months till marathon weekend keep it together!


Girl! You are crazy! It is so flippin' cold here! When I went outside this morning at work, it was negative wind chills. BRRR!


----------



## Bree

Someone invited Summer back to central FL. It’s so hot. Blah. Between the weather and Florida not being able to get their crap together for elections I am more than ready for Thanksgiving in bitter cold Maine.

I volunteered to hand count Florida ballots. Not sure if I’ll get selected, but I’d like to see the process first hand.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Girl! You are crazy! It is so flippin' cold here! When I went outside this morning at work, it was negative wind chills. BRRR!


  I will say it was stupid and not worth the 2.25 I did since I couldn't see, wind chill was 20 maybe her.    Tomorrow now will be long run (maybe) & it looks so cold, like did you see the Husker football team rolling/practicing on the snow.   They are going to freeze tomorrow too.



Bree said:


> Someone invited Summer back to central FL. It’s so hot. Blah. Between the weather and Florida not being able to get their crap together for elections I am more than ready for Thanksgiving in bitter cold Maine.
> 
> I volunteered to hand count Florida ballots. Not sure if I’ll get selected, but I’d like to see the process first hand.


 Oh hot sounds so lovely, Please send that Florida heat to Nebraska, thanks!    Thanksgiving in Maine sounds pretty!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> I will say it was stupid and not worth the 2.25 I did since I couldn't see, wind chill was 20 maybe her. Tomorrow now will be long run (maybe) & it looks so cold, like did you see the Husker football team rolling/practicing on the snow. They are going to freeze tomorrow too.


I don't know what I'm going to do for my long run tomorrow- it's going to be crazy cold here in the morning that then super windy/cold in the afternoon... So I might hit the ol' treadmill. 
My husband is going to the game tomorrow and for the first time, I am glad to not be going (I have to work). It's going to be so cold!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Says the poor college student.
> 
> I am excited to have the ability to park hop this time. Especially since I don't have my entire family to drag around.


I have an AP right now and on family vacations we would always get park hoppers.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I was definitely planning on checking out Satuli as a midday “snack.”


Satuli Canteen is a very big mid day snack.  It's good though.  



lhermiston said:


> Congrats! I was a little glitchy, too. But, I got FOP, 7DMT for the first time and a little something for everyone in the family. I’m not thrilled, but I’m pleased.


I found it trickier to get the perfect times I wanted for after the race days, but I think most of that is a function of me being slower and accounting for my race finish times.  As it is I may have to skip one Epcot FP+ because it's too early after the marathon for my slowness, but that's okay.



a-mad said:


> Did you guys use the app on your phone or do the online/browser approach?  Did either work just fine or would you recommend one over the other?


From my experience, I advise that you know how to do it on both.  For my first FP+ reservation for 2017 Dark Side, online/browser did not work at all, but the app did.  



lhermiston said:


> I started on the desktop, booked a couple and it got glitchy. Switched to mobile, that was worse. Went back to desktop, hit refresh and everything was fine. Did the rest of my trip with zero issues.
> 
> The weirdest thing was I’m 90 percent certain I booked a Toy Story Mania FP, but wound up with a alien saucers (whatever it’s called) FP. Maybe the error was on my end, but double check you get what you selected.


I had the exact same thing.  Browser 1 failed altogether.  Browser 2 did fine for a reservation or two before failing.  At this point I switched to MDE where I was able to book a pass by clicking confirm, but never received the confirmation and got an error message from the app.  At this point, I went back to the browser and it worked fine with no problems the rest of the way.  I discovered I had made the app reservation successfully because I could no longer choose a tier 1 FP+ for my park in the browser as the system said I had one already.  And when I checked the final total, the one I wasn't sure about because the app glitch was there.  



SarahDisney said:


> So where are the big DIS get togethers going to be? I know DATW on Monday, so I'll make my FP+ for Epcot then, but I have no idea what I'm doing on the other days.


Maybe it's an inefficient use of my FP+, but I actually went for Animal Kingdom that day.  I will use Flight of Passage in the early morning and can head over to Epcot later.  I'm finishing the day up in the Magic Kingdom no matter what since I have dinner in that area.  



rteetz said:


> Yeah I can’t remember the last time I didn’t have park hoppers.


I don't always park hop, but I like the ability to do so.



lhermiston said:


> f I were on my own I’d probably do it. I move fast and I’d use it to see HEA and IllumiNations a bunch, but it doesn’t make sense for our family. We’re fine sticking with one park per day.


I might not even see HEA this trip.  As a fireworks show, I think it's tremendous.  But it doesn't really have the nostalgia factor for me that other Disney shows offer.  Throw in my ADR outside the Magic Kingdom for 8:30pm for the one night I could see HEA and it doesn't quite work out.    



jennamfeo said:


> I am excited to have the ability to park hop this time.


If current plans hold, I'll probably park hop on only two of the days this visit since Dopey is already taking away park time, but I still love the ability to do any DIS meetups in one park and be able to do something different that day if I want to.  

Also if anyone cares, the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular dessert party is now available for booking around marathon weekend time.  Clearly, I can't give up this tradition since I did after Dark Side 2017 and Dark Side 2018.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I have an AP right now and on family vacations we would always get park hoppers.


Even on all of our trips to Disneyland for races, I could never convince anyone to do a park hopper. Haha. We were always one park per day. Actually, if I remember correctly we did one park per race weekend. I think we even did a race weekend where we didn't do any park time! I'm definitely not living my best Disney life.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Even on all of our trips to Disneyland for races, I could never convince anyone to do a park hopper. Haha. We were always one park per day. Actually, if I remember correctly we did one park per race weekend. I think we even did a race weekend where we didn't do any park time! I'm definitely not living my best Disney life.



I could do WDW without park-hopping, but I don't think I could ever do it at DL ... it would make me so sad knowing Sonoma Terrace and Carthay Circle Lounge are so close, but unaccessible by me.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Even on all of our trips to Disneyland for races, I could never convince anyone to do a park hopper. Haha. We were always one park per day. Actually, if I remember correctly we did one park per race weekend. I think we even did a race weekend where we didn't do any park time! I'm definitely not living my best Disney life.


I have considered doing a Disney race weekend without parks. Don't think I could end up doing it though. I don't park hop every day but I like having the flexibility to do so. I do it a lot more with an AP than I did before.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> It's freezing and was snowing so I couldn't see attempting to run today, it was miserable as in why did I even try. It's not supposed to be this cold yet. I'm like mother nature there's still about 2 months till marathon weekend keep it together!



We got our first snow of the season overnight. It was actually really nice this morning, but it never really warmed up. I just went for 6 miles - 21 degrees and blustery. The biggest concern was any unseen black ice on the sidewalks, but I managed to avoid any that was out there. I really should get a reflective vest, too. Too many people out there watching their phones and not intersections and parking lot entrances.



Sleepless Knight said:


> Satuli Canteen is a very big mid day snack. It's good though.



Family of five, including three girls who often summer from bottomless stomachs. I'm thinking we'll probably start with a beef or chicken bowl to share and see how that goes. My girls really want to try the cheeseburger bao buns, too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Family of five, including three girls who often summer from bottomless stomachs. I'm thinking we'll probably start with a beef or chicken bowl to share and see how that goes. My girls really want to try the cheeseburger bao buns, too.


When my sister and I ate at Satuli Canteen, we found the portion sizes were large enough to feed one person, but not large enough to share between two.  I'm 42 and she's 31.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I could do WDW without park-hopping, but I don't think I could ever do it at DL ... it would make me so sad knowing Sonoma Terrace and Carthay Circle Lounge are so close, but unaccessible by me.


I’m sad I don’t know when I’ll get back to Disneyland


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> When my sister and I ate at Satuli Canteen, we found the portion sizes were large enough to feed one person, but not large enough to share between two.  I'm 42 and she's 31.



Good to know. It’s going to be sandwiched between flame tree and yak and yeti, so we don’t need a ton of food. 

Famous last words.


----------



## IamTrike

We usually hop at least a couple times per trip, mainly because there seem to be more places that we want to eat in Epcot. We spend the morning in one park then relax at the hotel then hit Epcot for dinner and to walk around there.


----------



## lhermiston

IamTrike said:


> We usually hop at least a couple times per trip, mainly because there seem to be more places that we want to eat in Epcot. We spend the morning in one park then relax at the hotel then hit Epcot for dinner and to walk around there.



Food is one of the main reasons I’d consider park hoppers. MK is my favorite park, but has the worst table service in my opinion. I’d love to spend the day at MK, but head over to Epcot, for instance. Instead, we just do more dining at the resorts. It works out okay.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> My girls really want to try the cheeseburger bao buns, too.


The cheeseburger baos were pretty good. The slaw that came with it, not so much.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> The cheeseburger baos were pretty good. The slaw that came with it, not so much.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> The cheeseburger baos were pretty good. The slaw that came with it, not so much.


I would agree with this. I really like the chip too.


----------



## CDKG

Groceries have been ordered and FP+ have been booked!


----------



## tidefan

Unfortunately, no parks for us this time.  We'll be fortunate enough just to get the race in.  I have a noon MWF class in the spring, so we'll get in Friday night around midnight and we will be leaving shortly after the race...


----------



## pluto377

FP done. Got everything I wanted and even the times I wanted. Can’t wait!


----------



## JulieODC

pluto377 said:


> FP done. Got everything I wanted and even the times I wanted. Can’t wait!



Same here!! Woohooo!


----------



## SheHulk

Sorry, I didn't search through this whole thread to see if you already talked about this, but I was browsing the runDisney site just out of curiosity and EVERY race seemed to be open for registration today? Still? Even the 5k and 10k? I feel like I remember that at least the 5 and 10k sold out. If not, what gives?


----------



## AFwifelife

SheHulk said:


> Sorry, I didn't search through this whole thread to see if you already talked about this, but I was browsing the runDisney site just out of curiosity and EVERY race seemed to be open for registration today? Still? Even the 5k and 10k? I feel like I remember that at least the 5 and 10k sold out. If not, what gives?



They broke up some of the Dopey bibs. The challenges are struggling to sell.


----------



## SheHulk

AFwifelife said:


> They broke up some of the Dopey bibs. The challenges are struggling to sell.


Oh wow ok thanks.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I was pleasantly surprised with the fp+ selections this morning! So excited to have gotten both FoP and Slinky Dog! I also struggle with MK fast passes... what to do, what to do!! I went with SDMT, Thunder and Splash. I hope I picked correctly!


----------



## ZellyB

Did decent on FP+. May try to modify over the coming weeks but basically set!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Got all my FP+ set. Everything I wanted except Slinky Dog on Thursday (there were times, just not ones that worked for us). Oh well, we've got it booked on another day later in the trip.


----------



## Bree

Threw together a good plan last minute!


----------



## cburnett11

I've always had park hoppers, except for last year when we had AP because we jammed 6 trips (4 < week, 2 >= week) in a year.  I just like the flexibility.  When I want to be relaxed about the trip, I like having the ph even more.


----------



## Princess KP

CDKG said:


> Groceries have been ordered and FP+ have been booked!


I need to order some stuff too. Did you use Garden Grocer?


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I need to order some stuff too. Did you use Garden Grocer?



Publix is on InstaCart ... if you want fried chicken waiting for your arrival.


----------



## CDKG

Princess KP said:


> I need to order some stuff too. Did you use Garden Grocer?


Yes. I will be traveling alone and not renting a car. So, a Target run before check-in is not an option. I like to have a case of water, coffee, etc. waiting for me.


----------



## rteetz

So guess who forgot about FPs... It has been one of those days.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with the fp+ selections this morning! So excited to have gotten both FoP and Slinky Dog! I also struggle with MK fast passes... what to do, what to do!! I went with SDMT, Thunder and Splash. I hope I picked correctly!



Those are my three FP+ for Wednesday ... aka the day you're not going to the park.
I kinda just made my FP+ haphazardly without thinking. I can always change them later. I have a Slinky Dog Dash for Saturday night and a FoP for Friday which is later than I want, so I might skip. We'll see.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> So guess who forgot about FPs... It has been one of those days.


I get ya.  My husband refuses to discuss this trip as we’re currently on vacation so we get what we get


----------



## TCB in FLA

Very happy with my FP+ this morning — got everything we wanted. I was panicking since our military tickets were registering as “2017 Salute” although the valid dates were correct. Was able to breath at 7:01 when we got that first one.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> So guess who forgot about FPs... It has been one of those days.




Ouch. Howd everything go being like 12 hours late? Anything NOT have availability you were hoping for?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Finally set our fp+ - only thing we couldn’t get that we wanted was slinky dog but that is more so we weren’t willing to wait late in the afternoon for it.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dis_Yoda said:


> that is more so we weren’t willing to wait late in the afternoon for it



What do you mean? Are you saying they had availability but only in the afternoon?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> What do you mean? Are you saying they had availability but only in the afternoon?


Yes - it was at like 4:45pm on Saturday.  On race weekends we rarely last in the parks past 1.  As my husband is the one running the half  and full - he gets to decide how the weekend goes when it comes to parks and food.


----------



## SarahDisney

For the record ... I did my FP+ at about 5:45pm yesterday. The only things I wanted and couldn't get were a Slinky Dog Dash on Thursday (I got it Saturday night instead, at exactly the time I wanted) and a morning Flights of Passage on Friday (I got afternoon, but may skip it because it's later than I was planning on being in the park). Availability actually seemed decent for most things.


----------



## steph0808

Got all the FPs I wanted! Might switch them around, but for now I have two FoP - one for Saturday and one for Monday, which is the only thing I really wanted since I didn't get on it this year.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 58 days away from the start of marathon weekend. Who is getting pumped?

Sundays are for Disney, what else? Fastpasses. A lot of you are already chatting about them, but let's make it official. What FP+ did you snag (tell us all or some)? What are you most excited about? Any disappointments? 

I'm mostly happy with my selections. We're doing FOP for the first time on Wednesday afternoon, not the ideal time with the expo, but I'll make it work. We also have two FPs for 7DMT, which none of us have ever done, including one in the evening. I'm pretty excited about those. FPs for Frozen Ever After and the Frozen Sing-Along for my youngest and a little something for everyone else in the family. They all worked out well with our dining plans, as well.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: we can’t do FPs until 30 days out but I’m not too worried. We won’t have kids with us so the ability to stand in line is there for us. The only things that are must do’s for us is Slinky and AS2. I don’t think my husband has even seen TSL open yet lol. The other rides that are our must hit during longer trips are ones that you can usually get FPs for (HM, ToT, SSE, LwtL - yes I FP that). Also wanting a FP for Character Spot on Monday for medal pics.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Got pretty much everything we wanted.
Thursday (HS)-TSM, RnRC, ToT (there were Slinky Dog FP+ available, but they were after 6 pm and we have dinner and sleep reservations)
Friday (AK)-EE, Safari, FoP
Sunday (MK after Marathon)-Splash, Space, detour to Ohana, return for 7DMT and Happily Ever After
Monday (Epcot)- Soarin’, Mission:Space, Spaceship Earth (might not use the last two; can’t wait for Guardians and Ratatouille to open so we can possibly get more than one e-ticket level attraction at Epcot)
Tuesday (MK)-7DMT, Splash, Pirates
Wednesday(HS)-Slinky Dog Dash, RnRC, Star Tours

Pretty successful all in all.

ADRs booked for Morimoto, Homecomin’(1st time), Tusker House, Raglan Road, Ohana (1st), Via Napoli (1st), Be Our Guest (1st), Yak & Yeti.

I will need details on the face painting timing so I can pitch it to the family. The rest of my family does drink alcohol and will be doing some form of DATW, just not sure I’ll be able to convince them to join a larger group.


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> SAFD: we can’t do FPs until 30 days out but I’m not too worried. We won’t have kids with us so the ability to stand in line is there for us. The only things that are must do’s for us is Slinky and AS2. I don’t think my husband has even seen TSL open yet lol. The other rides that are our must hit during longer trips are ones that you can usually get FPs for (HM, ToT, SSE, LwtL - yes I FP that). Also wanting a FP for Character Spot on Monday for medal pics.



I have a FP for living with the land, too. It’s one of my wife’s favorites.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney:
> 
> Got pretty much everything we wanted.
> Thursday (HS)-TSM, RnRC, ToT (there were Slinky Dog FP+ available, but they were after 6 pm and we have dinner and sleep reservations)
> Friday (AK)-EE, Safari, FoP
> Sunday (MK after Marathon)-Splash, Space, detour to Ohana, return for 7DMT and Happily Ever After
> Monday (Epcot)- Soarin’, Mission:Space, Spaceship Earth (might not use the last two; can’t wait for Guardians and Ratatouille to open so we can possibly get more than one e-ticket level attraction at Epcot)
> Tuesday (MK)-7DMT, Splash, Pirates
> Wednesday(HS)-Slinky Dog Dash, RnRC, Star Tours
> 
> Pretty successful all in all.
> 
> ADRs booked for Morimoto, Homecomin’(1st time), Tusker House, Raglan Road, Ohana (1st), Via Napoli (1st), Be Our Guest (1st), Yak & Yeti.
> 
> I will need details on the face painting timing so I can pitch it to the family. The rest of my family does drink alcohol and will be doing some form of DATW, just not sure I’ll be able to convince them to join a larger group.



We’re doing Ohana after the marathon, too! It’s one of our favorite spots.


----------



## Smilelea

DH was up at 6am this morning to book our FPs. He said he had everything we wanted within 15 mins. He had to switch a couple around (SDD had to be booked for a little later than he wanted) but he still got it on the day we wanted it. 

SDD was our must. DH and I will have to take turns because ODS refuses to ride and YDS is still too small. 
NRJ is our Pandora one for the same reason. DH and I loved FOP in May but until we have someone to stay with the kids or our kids can both ride it, we'll just have to wait to ride again. Neither one of us really wants to ride by ourselves. 

Since our boys are still big on the characters, we went with more character FPs than normal. ODS is running the kids race and he really wants to get lots of pictures wearing his medal. I'm good with this plan myself . We can typically get more later in the day for the rides our boys love anyway, especially at MK.


----------



## cavepig

I did FPs yesterday morning and grabbed a few Slinky Dog's, so I'm happy.  Our first night, Wednesday, no Slinky's, so grabbed a Swirling Saucer.

We have one FOP FP for our very last day, but thinking will have already done it during EMH mornings.    It makes me slightly sick unfortunately, so may not keep it.

I'm sure I'll be changing stuff during the trip as we usually do, especially after the half & full.  
After the Half I have Studios and made my first one not till 1:10.  
After the Full I have MK and didn't make my first one till 3:20.




lhermiston said:


> I have a FP for living with the land, too. It’s one of my wife’s favorites.


  I have 2 Living with the Land's throughout the trip, I enjoy it, but also I don't know what else to pick for tier 2.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> but also I don't know what else to pick for tier 2.



My Epcot problem as well. Everything on tier 2 is either walk-on or we won’t do it, so I feel kind of odd planning any of them. Not that we don’t enjoy them, just that a FP+ seems unnecessary.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> My Epcot problem as well. Everything on tier 2 is either walk-on or we won’t do it, so I feel kind of odd planning any of them. Not that we don’t enjoy them, just that a FP+ seems unnecessary.



Yup. I plugged some of mine into Touring Plans last night and they’re just like, “We’re ignoring your fastpasses because they’re unnecessary.”


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ouch. Howd everything go being like 12 hours late? Anything NOT have availability you were hoping for?


Actually everything was fine.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney, what else? Fastpasses. A lot of you are already chatting about them, but let's make it official. What FP+ did you snag (tell us all or some)? What are you most excited about? Any disappointments?


No disappointments really. I got slinky and FoP at some point during my trip. Everything worked out.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney, what else? Fastpasses. A lot of you are already chatting about them, but let's make it official. What FP+ did you snag (tell us all or some)? What are you most excited about? Any disappointments?


I spent just under 30 min at 4 am on Friday booking all of my FastPasses. I was able to get everything I was looking for (including some duplicates) at times that I think will work for my plans. I was just at WDW a couple of weeks ago, so that really helped with my planning!

*Epcot*:
Spaceship Earth (x2)
Living with the Land
Frozen Ever After (x2)

*Magic Kingdom*:
Haunted Mansion
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Winnie the Pooh
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Splash Mountain
Pirates of the Caribbean

*Animal Kingdom*:
Kilimanjaro Safaris
Flight of Passage (x2)
Dinosaur

*Hollywood Studios*:
Tower of Terror
Slinky Dog Dash

I know the dining reservation conversation was a few months ago, but after my recent trip I decided to add breakfast at Tusker House! I had breakfast at Boma a few years ago and was very disappointed (it is my favorite dinner buffet). So, I wasn't expecting much from the breakfast at Tusker House, but I loved it! So, my post marathon celebration meals will include dinner at Boma followed by breakfast at Tusker House a day and a half later! 
(Diet to commence after I return home.)


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> know the dining reservation conversation was a few months ago, but after my recent trip I decided to add breakfast at Tusker House! I had breakfast at Boma a few years ago and was very disappointed (it is my favorite dinner buffet). So, I wasn't expecting much from the breakfast at Tusker House, but I loved it! So, my post marathon celebration meals will include dinner at Boma followed by breakfast at Tusker House a day and a half later!



We’re doing Boma for the first time Monday after the marathon. I’m pumped. What do you recommend?


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Fastpasses
Like others I was able to get the ones I wanted - FOP, Slinky Dog, TOT, Everest, 7DWMT- and the timing worked out well.
I am trying hard- not to keep booking others as I want to limit my time in the parks. 
Did others notice Touring Plans downgraded some the crowd levels for the week? AK on Wed is now listed as a "1".  That is awesome!
Most excited about dining options- Dine with an Imagineer after the 10K and Snow White/Dopey at Artist's point after the full


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> We’re doing Boma for the first time Monday after the marathon. I’m pumped. What do you recommend?


Everything! Seriously though, try just a little bit of everything on your first round. Then, go back for more of what you liked best! Finally, dessert. All the dessert! 

One of the great things about Boma is the variety. There is something for everyone and a good blend of familiar favorites and African dishes that may be new to you. Try all the new things! It is also very vegetarian friendly, which I appreciate.


----------



## tidefan

No fastpasses as we aren't hitting any of the parks.  Just not enough time...


----------



## tidefan

So, half of the Higdon novice training (at least time-wise) is officially in the books after a 10-miler today.  I am looking ahead to next weekend where the training schedule has a 15 miler in store.  Should be interesting as I've never run longer than 13.1 miles in my entire life...


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> We’re doing Boma for the first time Monday after the marathon. I’m pumped. What do you recommend?



I've only been twice (both for Dinner), so I'm not any type of expert, but I really love their soup/stew/curry station. They rotate the dishes in this area (there are ~4), but there is usually something for everyone. I also love the Bobotie. As @CDKG stated though, the options are all really good. There are safer option for less adventurous eaters and the carving station options are usually pretty good. My problem is definitely finding something approximating moderation when I've eaten there. If you're going for breakfast I've heard/read good things but don't have any specific experience.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> Everything! Seriously though, try just a little bit of everything on your first round. Then, go back for more of what you liked best! Finally, dessert. All the dessert!
> 
> One of the great things about Boma is the variety. There is something for everyone and a good blend of familiar favorites and African dishes that may be new to you. Try all the new things! It is also very vegetarian friendly, which I appreciate.



Awesome! I've read over the menu several times and there's so much I want to try. I'm a pretty adventurous eater, so I'm looking forward to trying new things, but I'm glad there will be some "safe" options for my family, as well. I've told my daughters we're all trying oxtail soup, but they just groan, ha ha. Desserts aren't really my thing, but I'll probably try a zebra dome.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I've only been twice (both for Dinner), so I'm not any type of expert, but I really love their soup/stew/curry station. They rotate the dishes in this area (there are ~4), but there is usually something for everyone. I also love the Bobotie. As @CDKG stated though, the options are all really good. There are safer option for less adventurous eaters and the carving station options are usually pretty good. My problem is definitely finding something approximating moderation when I've eaten there. If you're going for breakfast I've heard/read good things but don't have any specific experience.



We're doing dinner and I'm going to try *all* of the things. I can't wait. I might be more excited about this than Ohana, our number one restaurant.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Our FP+/Dining Plans Based On My Husband's Changes of Mind For Trip

Thursday:
10:50-11:50AM - Na'vi River Journey
12:05PM - 1:05PM - Expedition Everest
1:10PM - 2:10PM - Dinosaur 
6:00PM - Paddlefish 

Friday:
9:10AM - 10:10AM - Living with The Land
10:10AM - 11:10AM - Spaceship Earth
11:20AM - 12:20PM - Frozen Ever After
12:00PM - Chefs de France Lunch
5:15PM - California Grill Dinner (this may change) 

Saturday:
10:05AM - 11:05AM - Alien Swirling Saucers
11:10AM - 12:10PM - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster 
12:15PM - 1:15PM - Star Tours
5:15PM - Sanaa

Sunday:
8:40AM - Tusker House 
9:30AM to 10:30AM - Flights of Passage (only me!) 
2:00PM - Raglan Road


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: Totally forgot about making fast passes until I saw the question for today. Got everything I wanted except Slinky Dog but I figured that might happen. I’m flying solo so i don’t mind waiting if the line isn’t too bad. I’m pumped to be able to just do what I want. Looking forward to trying out Tiffins for the first time too!


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Sunday question: Totally forgot about making fast passes until I saw the question for today. Got everything I wanted except Slinky Dog but I figured that might happen. I’m flying solo so i don’t mind waiting if the line isn’t too bad. I’m pumped to be able to just do what I want. Looking forward to trying out Tiffins for the first time too!


If you can rope drop one day I would do that for slinky. I did rope drop during wine and dine.


----------



## Keels

I got everything I wanted at pretty much the times I wanted, despite having to book for a big group.

Now, how many of those FP+s will o actually really use?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I got everything I wanted at pretty much the times I wanted, despite having to book for a big group.
> 
> Now, how many of those FP+s will o actually really use?



3


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> 3


Is that the over/under? If so I’ll take the under.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Is that the over/under? If so I’ll take the under.



Nah ... I’ll probably definitely hit the AK ones and the HS ones. Vegas is still trying to set odds on if I really go in for the MK ones.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Nah ... I’ll probably definitely hit the AK ones and the HS ones. Vegas is still trying to set odds on if I really go in for the MK ones.


I had enough MK until next Wine & Dine.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I had enough MK until next Wine & Dine.



I’ve got some mountains for after brunch, but if the weather is nice ...
Imma be at the pool instead of dodging strollers.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Nah ... I’ll probably definitely hit the AK ones and the HS ones. Vegas is still trying to set odds on if I really go in for the MK ones.


Ok I’ll give you that.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Ok I’ll give you that.



You can actually see my FP+, so you have an idea of what is going on ...


----------



## Bree

I threw this together last minute and I’m happy. Meals were already in place for awhile though. I booked FOP & SDD first then worked everything else in around them. I wanted the rhino tour on Friday, but it was full so I booked the elephants instead.

Wednesday: Epcot

Expo
Check in @ Beach Club
Lunch @ Tangierine Cafe
FP+ Soarin'
FP+ Spaceship Earth
Dinner @ Boathouse

Thursday: Magic Kingdom - Rope Drop

Picture w/ Pluto wearing 5K medal (yes, I know it has Oswald instead of our beloved Pluto)
Pirates

Big Thunder
FP+ Haunted Mansion
It's a Small World
FP+ Seven Dwarfs
Lunch @ BOG
FP+ Dumbo
Dinner @ Todd English's Bluezoo
Friday: Animal Kingdom

Caring for Giants Tour @ 9:30
FP+ Kilimanjaro Safaris
FP+ Up! A Great Bird Adventure
Picture w/ Mickey & Minnie wearing 10K medal & sign my race bib
Lunch @ Satu'li Canteen
FP+ Flight of Passage
3pm Dis Meet Up at Beach Club
Dinner TBD (probably Ale & Compass if I’m tired)
Saturday: Hollywood Studios

Brunch @ Kona Cafe
Epcot for pic with Donald in Mexico wearing Half medal & sign my race bib.
FP+ Star Tours
FP+ Tower of Terror
FP+ Slinky Dog
Dinner @ Il Mulino
Sunday: Magic Kingdom/Epcot or Hollywood Studios

FP+ Meet Mickey wearing Full medal
Pics in front of Cinderella Castle with all my medals
Meet & Greet w/ Goofy in Storybook Circus wearing Goofy medal & sign my bib. If i miss Donald in Epcot I’ll see him here. 
Dinner @ Artist Point Storybook Dining. Get pic with Dopey wearing Dopey medal & hopefully sign my bib!
Epcot for Illuminations or Hollywood Studios EMH to ride Slinky Dog
Monday: Animal Kingdom & Epcot

FP+ Kilimanjaro Safaris
FP+ Flight of Passage
Dis Meetup @ Epcot for DATW
Lunch @ Via Napoli
Dinner TBD


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You can actually see my FP+, so you have an idea of what is going on ...


Well I know that...


----------



## CDKG

Bree said:


> Picture w/ Pluto wearing 5K medal (yes, I know it has Oswald instead of our beloved Pluto)


 

A highlight of my trip a couple weeks ago was having my photo taken with Pluto on Main Street!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I made my FP+ yesterday and I don't particularly remember what I have. Let's call it moving brain and not I'm getting old and my memory is going. I didn't particularly have any plans, so let's just say that everything I got was what I planned to get.
Here's what I remember:
Wednesday - Magic Kingdom - 7DMT, Big Thunder Mountain, and Splash, I think
Thursday - DHS - Aliens, Rock n Roller Coaster, and Star Tours
Friday - AK - FoP, Kilimanjaro Safaris, maybe Everest? Unless that's a Tier 1? I have no idea what the third one is.
Saturday - DHS - Slinky Dog Dash. I'm only at the park for like an hour so I don't think I made other FP+, but anything's possible
Sunday - MK - Meet Mickey at Town Square Theater. Maybe some other things too. I don't remember. I'll be park hopping to meet all the Mickeys. I might try to change this to character spot at Epcot since I may just go through there post-race.
Monday - Epcot - Frozen (for 11:50-12:50 ... I was hoping that might line up with DATW if I decide to do DATW), Spaceship Earth, and Living with the Land (for lack of anything else to FP ... and because I haven't done it in about 18-19 years).
Tuesday - DHS - Slinky Dog Dash - This is the day I head over to Universal, but I got a SDD FP+ in case I want to make one more short trip out to Toy Story Land. Originally had a Soarin' FP+, but decided I'd rather do Slinky again because I'm meh on Soarin' and I love SDD.

Two short trips to DHS on days when I otherwise wouldn't go to a park ... having an AP is spoiling me like crazy.


----------



## Keels

If anyone is looking for the following reservations:

Friday - Chefs de France (6:00pm) or Hollywood Brown Derby (6:00pm)
Sunday - Ohana (8:25 pm) 

I'm planning to cancel some for a group of 10. Let me know if you want them or want to pair up with some people for them and I can call and have them split.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD: 
Made them all yesterday before my LR
Thursday EP-TT (will have to RD Soarin),One that we don't care about, SSE. Then I'm going to get my bib. Then who knows where. 
Friday AP-Safari,EE & FOP  (from 11-2:30 roughly)
Saturday HS-2:30-6 SDD,ST & RNRC
Sunday-MK Starting at 2:30 SDMT,BTMRR & POTC. The thought of getting in and out of the SM cars after running a marathon made me cringe a little 
Monday-we're going to attempt 4pks1day with FP+ at HS
Tuesday-AK Fps
Wednesday-MK FPs

I had zero problem getting them and even got on a bit early again this year just like last year.


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> If you can rope drop one day I would do that for slinky. I did rope drop during wine and dine.



Sadly I won’t be there enough days to rope drop. Our family is going in December so we are hoping to rope drop and ride it then!


----------



## camaker

No fast passes for me this trip. I don’t like to feel like I’m on a schedule and there’s nothing that appeals to me enough to plan the trip around. Plus, DD20 hasn’t been to Disney in 5 years or so, so I’ll probably just let her set the agenda and enjoy the father-daughter time.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I’ve got some mountains for after brunch, but if the weather is nice ...
> Imma be at the pool instead of dodging strollers.


Hanging by the pool sounds nice.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Hanging by the pool sounds nice.



RIGHT?! Imma start my warm weather dance right now.


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> Awesome! I've read over the menu several times and there's so much I want to try. I'm a pretty adventurous eater, so I'm looking forward to trying new things, but I'm glad there will be some "safe" options for my family, as well. I've told my daughters we're all trying oxtail soup, but they just groan, ha ha. Desserts aren't really my thing, but I'll probably try a zebra dome.



I enjoyed the oxtail soup when I had it. I added rice since it was there, I think it would have been better without.

As for FPs, none for us since we'll have no tickets. I'm sad, but I'll be fine.(might be true if I keep saying it..)


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> RIGHT?! Imma start my warm weather dance right now.


That would be great. My tan from W&D is fading.


----------



## steph0808

I'm having some planning regret - wishing I had picked different days for different parks. I thought I had it figured out but then this evening, after FPs were made, I came up with a better park plan. 

Right now:
Thursday - Arrival/Expo/Epcot
Friday - MK
Saturday - AK
Sunday - DHS
Monday - I made AK fastpasses, could go to any park though

What I should have done:
Thursday - Arrival/Expo/Epcot
Friday - AK
Saturday - DHS
Sunday - MK
Monday - I made AK fastpasses, could go to any park though (Magical Express will be picking us up late afternoon / early evening so no fireworks this night)

Oh well, we'll see how it goes. 

Question - has anyone done Happily Ever After and Illuminations on the same night? 

I scheduled our MK day for Friday, which I realize was a mistake because I want to see HEA, but I'm running the half the next day. I should be in bed by then.  

I made Epcot FPs for Thursday, after arriving and hitting the expo. I was just wondering if I could conceivably go to MK to see HEA, then back to Epcot for Illuminations. 

If that's not possible, Illuminations is the one show/fireworks I'm willing to miss over HEA, Rivers of Light, and Star Wars. So we'll spend the afternoon at Epcot and then go over to MK for the fireworks.


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> RIGHT?! Imma start my warm weather dance right now.



Not too warm now!


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Not too warm now!



70s or bust.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 70s or bust.


Anything but what we had this year.


----------



## rteetz

Ok finally have time to write this out...

Jan. 9th
Big Thunder 2PM-3PM
Homecomin' 3:30PM
Space Mountain 5:35PM-6:35PM
Mine Train 7PM-8PM

Jan. 10th
Navi River Journey 10:15AM-11:15PM
Everest 11:20AM-12:20PM
Safari 12:30PM-1:30PM
Tiffins 2:50PM

Jan. 11th
SSE 9:05-10:05AM
Test Track 11AM-12PM
Mission Space 2:15PM-3:15PM

Jan. 12th
RnRc 11:50AM-12:50PM
Slinky 4:15PM-5:15PM
Star Tours 5:50PM-6:50PM

Jan. 13th
Buzz 2:30PM-3:30PM
Mine Train 3:45PM-4:45PM
Space 5PM-6PM

Jan. 14th
FoP 11:25AM-12:25PM
Everest 2PM-3PM
Dinosaur 3:15PM-4:15PM

Jan. 15th
Slinky 10:15AM-11:15AM
RnRc 11:50AM-12:50PM
Tower of Terror 1:20PM-2:20PM
Storybook Dining 4:15PM


----------



## Neon Cactus

Keels said:


> If anyone is looking for the following reservations:
> 
> Friday - Chefs de France (6:00pm) or Hollywood Brown Derby (6:00pm)
> Sunday - Ohana (8:25 pm)
> 
> I'm planning to cancel some for a group of 10. Let me know if you want them or want to pair up with some people for them and I can call and have them split.



If you haven't cancelled yet and they'll split them, I'd love Ohana for 2 on Sunday.  Right now I have 1900 Park Fare which I'm ok with, but would love Ohana.  If anyone else wants to join us, they're more than welcome.  Thanks for the offer, whether it works out or not!


----------



## roxymama

This isn't like me.  I was supposed to do FP picking today and forgot.  Will have to buy my dads tix and then do the picking for us since he's out of town.
I can tell my life is hectic when something like this slips my mind.
However we aren't gunning for any big E-tickets so I think we will be ok.


----------



## pluto377

Here's my FP plan.

Wed Jan 9- AK after expo
Safari
Everest 
FoP
Hopefully catch RoL
I'm super excited about FoP because I haven't been on yet.  And Everest I don't usually ride when my family is with me b/c my kids are all too little.

Thurs Jan 10- MK
Big Thunder 
Pirates
Jungle Cruise
Planning to concentrate on Frontier and Adventureland and then head out.
Having dinner at Boma, which I've never tried!

Fri Jan 11- MK
Pooh
Small World
SDMT
Normally I would have done PP FP but since it won't be open I went with Pooh.  Having lunch at BoG and then heading out.  I've got a dinner at Jiko booked, but I might cancel.

Sat Jan 12- off day.  If it's warm I plan on laying by the pool all day to rest up for the full.  If not, I might venture to Disney Springs for a bit.

Sun Jan 13- HS
ToT (depending on how long the full takes, I might miss this)
RnR
Slinky!  
Having dinner at Brown Derby and so excited to see Toy Story land!

Mon Jan 14- MK
Pirates
SDMT
SM
Planning to revisit some favorites and do Tomorrowland.  I've got another BoG lunch booked, but may cancel.  Doing the Storybook dining for dinner and will hopefully get a pic with Dopey and my Dopey medal!

I'm thinking about surprising my DH for Christmas with airline tickets to come join me on Sunday.  But I've to figure out if my mom can watch the kids for two nights.


----------



## cavepig

So, with POT - - it used to say on the main page needs to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 - I think?

Well now it just says (unless I'm missing something)-
_*"If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date."
*_
When you got to register it just says
"

What brings me to questioning this is reading elsewhere people submitting proof of time from Wine & Dine that are registering now, will that be okay to use now or any race after the date as long as it's open?     

It technically doesn't say has to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 anymore.  It let's you submit it even though it's after the date of submission.  It's not before 13 weeks, but is Trackshack really sorting that out?


----------



## apdebord

Just got my Fastpasses. I’m pleased with what I got. I didn’t get Slinky on arrival day (Friday), but I kind of assumed that. Here are my current plans, subject to change:

Friday 1/11:
Alien Saucers: 11:40-12:40
ToT: 1:05-2:05
Star Tours: 2:45-3:45
Dinner at Spice Road 

Saturday 1/12:
Breakfast at Kona
Expo
Safari: 12:30-1:30
Everest: 1:40-2:40
FoP: 2:40-3:40
Dinner at Le Cellier

Sunday 1/13:
Slinky: 6:50-7:50
Everything else is going to be played by ear. Maybe dinner at Brown Derby Lounge and Disney Springs bar hop later?

Monday 1/14:
Dinosaur: 2:15-3:15
Everest: 3:25-4:25
FoP: 4:40-5:40
Dinner at Tiffins

Tuesday 1/15:
Lunch at Coral Reef
Nemo: 1-2
Living w/ the Land: 2:10-3:10
Frozen: 3:10-4:10
Dinner at La Hacienda 

Wednesday 1/16:
Space Mountain: 9:10-10:10
7DMT: 10:50-11:50
Pooh: 12:05-1:05
Tasting at Jiko
Currently dinner at Cali Grill, thinking about cancelling

Thursday 1/17:
Breakfast at Cinderella’s Table
Jungle Cruise: 9:55-10:55
Pirates: 10:55-11:55
Splash: 11:55-12:55
Dinner at Citricos

Friday 1/18:
Test Track: 9:15-10:15
Spaceship Earth: 10:25-11:25
Figment: 11:25-12:25
Dinner at Rose and Crown


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm enjoying living vicariously through all of you.  I've always said I'd have a great time at Disney World even without going into the parks and this time I'm going to actually have to prove it.  I'm just doing the marathon and I know if I go in on Saturday, I'll walk too much.  It's weird to me to not be getting Fastpass!


----------



## KSellers88

Did my fast-passes this morning and shockingly got everything I wanted. This is a short trip for us and our last trip for a while, so I am glad we will be able to ride all the rides we love. I also did not buy park hopper for this trip since it is only three days and our AP runs out the week before. We went five times this year though (28 days) so that should hold us over for a little while!

Saturday: Safari, Mickey and Minnie Safari pics, FOP
Sunday: Pirates, Big Thunder, Mine Train
Monday: Frozen Show, TOT (this will probably change, I am terrified of the feeling of falling), Slinky


----------



## ZellyB

Did my FP on Saturday but we were traveling and had to do it on my phone so it's a bit harder for me to track what I'm doing on that.  Mostly got everything I wanted but not all in the timeframes I was hoping for but I can probably move some things around over the next few weeks and tighten it up more like I want.  Going to AK twice and got FoP for both of those trips (although one not at an ideal time), so that was my first priority.  Did manage to get SDD, but again not a time I wanted, so we'll just see how that plays out.  We got to ride it twice this summer when we went, so if we end up not riding it this trip, I'm okay with that.  It's a super cute coaster and I enjoy it, but it's no FoP.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I am happy with my fast passes, but always have a hard time deciding what to do for MK! Also... Epcot always stumps me! 

Epcot- Friday:
Soarin
Spaceship Earth
Living with the Land 

Animal Kingdom- Saturday:
FoP
K-Safari
Exp. Everest

DHS- Sunday:
Slinky Dog
Tower of Terror (MY FAV!!)
Fantasmic (TBD- might change to a character meet for medal pic)

MK:
Big Thunder Mountain
Splash
SDMT


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> So, half of the Higdon novice training (at least time-wise) is officially in the books after a 10-miler today.  I am looking ahead to next weekend where the training schedule has a 15 miler in store.  Should be interesting as I've never run longer than 13.1 miles in my entire life...


Ha! I was just telling my husband this yesterday... Now the hard work begins! I'm nervous about this weekend's 15-miler! I keep telling myself to take it slow and enjoy the process... we'll see how that works


----------



## a-mad

*SAFD:*

First of all - a big thank you to all who provided advice on the FP+ process - I felt prepared, and even though I was a bit nervous when I started snagging them on Saturday morning - everything worked out really well, and I'm pretty happy with what we got.  In fact, I wrapped up my last day just minutes before I headed out on my long run, so the timing was perfect!  Here's a quick rundown (including our ADR's that I had gotten previously):

Wednesday 1/9 (AK) - Nav'i River Journey, Safari, EE (ADR: Yak & Yeti - Lunch)
Thursday 1/10 (MK) - BTMRR, 7DMT, Splash (ADR: Skipper Canteen - Lunch)
Friday 1/11 (Epcot) - Frozen, Mission:Space, Spaceship Earth (ADR: Via Napoli - Lunch)
Saturday 1/12 (DHS) - ToT, Slinky Dog Dash, RnRC (ADR: Sci-Fi Dine in - Lunch)
Sunday 1/13 (Epcot) - Soarin (ADR: La Hacienda de San Angel - early Dinner, Beaches-n-Cream - late snack)
Monday 1/14 (AK) - FoP, Safari, EE (ADR: Boma - Dinner)
Tuesday 1/15 (MK) - 7DMT, Space, BTMRR (ADR: Be Our Guest - Lunch)
The tough decision for me was whether to snag a FoP on Wednesday the 9th.  We are flying in on a Red-eye Tuesday night and will be hitting AK at rope drop on Wednesday.  Our intention was to be at the park through lunch then going to the Expo and then getting some early rest at BCV before the races begin on Thursday morning.  The only FP+'s for FoP were in the later afternoon, so I decided to get NRJ instead and take our chances getting on FoP at rope drop (I'd love to see the full queue at least once anyway).  We did get FoP for later in our trip in the morning, so I'm happy about that.

I echo those who struggle with what to get at Epcot after they choose their Tier 1 selection.  I ended up only getting Soarin on Sunday since that is Marathon Day and we'll be getting to the park later.  I don't think most of the Epcot Tier 2 selections have much of a line anyway, right...?  We may see what we can get that day after Soarin.

This thing is gettin' real!  I can't believe we're under two months out.


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure that even though you can enter a POT when you sign up, it has to be from before the deadline (October 9th, I think). So just sign up now.





cavepig said:


> Yes, you are correct on this so I would say you are 100%, I didn't even think on that when I responded.


I emailed runDisney asking about the date and their response was "If you are registering after the POT deadline you have to submit the POT,when you register".    I think we'll run the 10k on Saturday.  Depending on how much faster we are ( I think we'll likely be 10-12 minutes faster, I'll make a decision about what to do when I get to the registration page.)


----------



## roxymama

Ok, so the day is saved.  I got my dad's tickets and made our FP+ plans.  

Fri Jan 11th
Fly in, Magic Express to AOA, lunch at AOA, Expo, taxi/uber to MK
3:50-4:50pm Pirates
4:55-5:55 Jungle Cruise
6:30 Skipper Canteen Dinner
7:15-8:00pm Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Bedtime

Sat Jan 12th
Run the Half marathon.  
MK whenever we are ready.
Monorail to GF 
2:05pm Afternoon Tea
bus to AK
3:40-4:40pm Expedition Everest
4:50-5:50pm Safari
6:05-7:05 Na'vi River Journey.  I'll see if my dad wants to try FOP from the normal line at very end of the night or if he passes then I'll just try it.  
Trader Sams later that night for drinks

Sat Jan 13
Rope drop HS, try for slinky because FP all taken.  Or keep trying for slinky until trip.
9:05-10:05 Toy Story Mania
breakfast at Woody's lunchbox
10:05-11:05 Tower of Terror
11:30-12:30 Star Tours
Boat over to Epcot
Try for a Frozen FP if any available that night
Shop and snack around the world
6:30pm Tokyo Dining Dinner 
Looks like HS EMH is 8-10pm, so if my dad calls it a night I may go over for Slinky at night or if he wants to come with?

Chances any of that changes....100%


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Ok finally have time to write this out...
> 
> Jan. 9th
> Big Thunder 2PM-3PM
> Homecomin' 3:30PM
> Space Mountain 5:35PM-6:35PM
> Mine Train 7PM-8PM
> 
> Jan. 10th
> Navi River Journey 10:15AM-11:15PM
> Everest 11:20AM-12:20PM
> Safari 12:30PM-1:30PM
> Tiffins 2:50PM
> 
> Jan. 11th
> SSE 9:05-10:05AM
> Test Track 11AM-12PM
> Mission Space 2:15PM-3:15PM
> 
> Jan. 12th
> RnRc 11:50AM-12:50PM
> Slinky 4:15PM-5:15PM
> Star Tours 5:50PM-6:50PM
> 
> Jan. 13th
> Buzz 2:30PM-3:30PM
> Mine Train 3:45PM-4:45PM
> Space 5PM-6PM
> 
> Jan. 14th
> FoP 11:25AM-12:25PM
> Everest 2PM-3PM
> Dinosaur 3:15PM-4:15PM
> 
> Jan. 15th
> Slinky 10:15AM-11:15AM
> RnRc 11:50AM-12:50PM
> Tower of Terror 1:20PM-2:20PM
> Storybook Dining 4:15PM


Why are you at AK on the 14th? Avoiding us?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Princess KP said:


> Why are you at AK on the 14th? Avoiding us?





Princess KP said:


> Why are you at AK on the 14th? Avoiding us?


We’re going to have to be creative for pandaface


----------



## IamTrike

cavepig said:


> So, with POT - - it used to say on the main page needs to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 - I think?
> 
> Well now it just says (unless I'm missing something)-
> _*"If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date."
> *_
> When you got to register it just says
> "View attachment 364632
> 
> What brings me to questioning this is reading elsewhere people submitting proof of time from Wine & Dine that are registering now, will that be okay to use now or any race after the date as long as it's open?
> 
> It technically doesn't say has to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 anymore.  It let's you submit it even though it's after the date of submission.  It's not before 13 weeks, but is Trackshack really sorting that out?



So I emailed runDisney this question:   I have not registered for Marathon weekend yet. If I run a race this weekend to get a POT for 2019 Marathon Weekend can I use this when I register?

Their  answer was: Please know that you may submit a Proof of Time after the deadline date during your initial registration sign up. After you register and wait to submit your proof of time, it will not be accepted at that time.

It doesn't really answer the question so I am not sure.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Why are you at AK on the 14th? Avoiding us?


I wouldn’t do such a thing...


----------



## cavepig

IamTrike said:


> So I emailed runDisney this question:   I have not registered for Marathon weekend yet. If I run a race this weekend to get a POT for 2019 Marathon Weekend can I use this when I register?
> 
> Their  answer was: Please know that you may submit a Proof of Time after the deadline date during your initial registration sign up. After you register and wait to submit your proof of time, it will not be accepted at that time.
> 
> It doesn't really answer the question so I am not sure.


Yeah, that doesn't help at all.   They need to make their wording more clear since it doesn't technically say must be run before Oct. 9, 2018 now.  It let's you submit it, so I can see people using races after that date when they sign up now, like their Wine & dine results.


----------



## Barca33Runner

An addendum to my comments on Epcot FP+ is that my favorite Epcot attraction does not even have FP+ as an option, although I would gladly (and needlessly) use a tier 2 FP+ on the Gran Fiesta Tour to see the Three Caballeros.


----------



## cavepig

Barca33Runner said:


> An addendum to my comments on Epcot FP+ is that my favorite Epcot attraction does not even have FP+ as an option, although I would gladly (and needlessly) use a tier 2 FP+ on the Gran Fiesta Tour to see the Three Caballeros.


I would totally book a FP for it!  When the line is hanging out into the shop, it looks daunting.  It's just so tight in there.


----------



## roxymama

I know slinky was gone for the one day I wanted it, but it's also a day I can rope drop or come to night time EMH for it.  Other than that it really seemed like there weren't any other super "hard to get" attractions and I didn't have the advantage of coming in many days prior to the half marathon.  I saw plenty of FOPs.
I'm hoping this bodes well for crowds.


----------



## lhermiston

Random question: someone posted earlier about getting your bib signed. That sounds awesome. I’m wondering what you use to sign it (sharpie?) and how you keep it from getting all crumpled?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Random question: someone posted earlier about getting your bib signed. That sounds awesome. I’m wondering what you use to sign it (sharpie?) and how you keep it from getting all crumpled?


Sharpie would definitely be the best way. You probably should have something as a backing so the character can sign it.


----------



## lahobbs4

We are skipping HS during the Dopey trip (headed that way on Friday with the kids). Really the only things I wanted were FOP and 7DMT and that's only because we are going with a couple that hasn't been in a long time. Got those.

Other than that we will be pretty low key. As long as I get on Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Splash Mountain I will call it a successful trip. Hoping to spend a lot of time at Wilderness Lodge and World Showcase.


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> I emailed runDisney asking about the date and their response was "If you are registering after the POT deadline you have to submit the POT,when you register".    I think we'll run the 10k on Saturday.  Depending on how much faster we are ( I think we'll likely be 10-12 minutes faster, I'll make a decision about what to do when I get to the registration page.)



If it were me, I wouldn’t risk it. The benefits of moving up a corral or two with an improved time are far outweighed by the risk of being dropped to the back because of what rD may consider an invalid PoT.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Random question: someone posted earlier about getting your bib signed. That sounds awesome. I’m wondering what you use to sign it (sharpie?) and how you keep it from getting all crumpled?



Sharpie. When we did it, we folded them down the middle and kept them in the case with our iPad mini, which we had with us.
But just fyi ... we were told by one character handler that the characters can't sign because there's legal language on the back. So be aware that you may encounter that and have a plan for what you want to do if that happens (we had them sign our medal ribbons instead).


----------



## leholcomb

SAFD:

Thursday 1/10: TOT, SSD, RnR
Friday 1/11: Space, Big Thunder, SDMT
Saturday 1/12: FOP
Sunday 1/13: Character Spot

I didn't want to go to the parks on Saturday at all but FOP convinced me to show up for a few minutes. lol.


----------



## IamTrike

camaker said:


> If it were me, I wouldn’t risk it. The benefits of moving up a corral or two with an improved time are far outweighed by the risk of being dropped to the back because of what rD may consider an invalid PoT.


I still am not sure what I am going to do, but it's only an issue DS comes with me.  His only POT was from a hot race from before his cross country season started this year.  It's not an accurate reflection of what he's capable of.  If I do decide to use the new time, I'll print out my email from RunDisney and print out a screenshot showing that no deadline is specified.  I know it's a risk though.


----------



## KimM530

Barca33Runner said:


> My Epcot problem as well. Everything on tier 2 is either walk-on or we won’t do it, so I feel kind of odd planning any of them. Not that we don’t enjoy them, just that a FP+ seems unnecessary.


I actually decided to forego Epcot fast passes for our entire 9 day trip this time because it is hard to see the value in using a days worth of FP+ for one Tier 1 attraction and two walk ons, especially when there will be two days of Epcot EMH during our trip. My plan is to utilize EMH and short wait times during Illuminations to get on Soarin, TT, and Frozen Ever After with minimal waits and hopefully pick up a couple FP+ after using my first 3. I'm feeling a lot happier about having 3 FoP, 3 RnRC, and 2 SDD FP+ to enjoy during our trip!


----------



## Chaitali

My Fast Pass day is tomorrow since we don't get there until Saturday.  I double checked since I had a moment of panic this morning but thankfully didn't miss it.

I'm happy to hear that most people were able to get all the FPs they were interested in   My plan is Expo and Disney Springs Saturday, DHS on Sunday after the marathon, Epcot Monday (I'm hoping to join for DATW), Magic Kingdom Tuesday and Animal Kingdom Wednesday.


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Random question: someone posted earlier about getting your bib signed. That sounds awesome. I’m wondering what you use to sign it (sharpie?) and how you keep it from getting all crumpled?



Sharpie & a small clip board was my plan.



SarahDisney said:


> Sharpie. When we did it, we folded them down the middle and kept them in the case with our iPad mini, which we had with us.
> But just fyi ... we were told by one character handler that the characters can't sign because there's legal language on the back. So be aware that you may encounter that and have a plan for what you want to do if that happens (we had them sign our medal ribbons instead).



Hmm...that throws a wrench in my plans.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> Dinner @ Artist Point Storybook Dining. Get pic with Dopey wearing Dopey medal & hopefully sign my bib!


I never thought of characters signing the bib.  I'll have to think about that.  



steph0808 said:


> Question - has anyone done Happily Ever After and Illuminations on the same night?


That would be very difficult.  The timing would have to be just perfect as to when one show ends and the other begins because you'll have to travel from one park to the other.  As a side note, there are some Epcot viewing locations for Illuminations that show some of the fireworks from Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular.  

SAFD:  I made my reservations Friday morning and have honestly forgotten most of them.  I did get all the ones I wanted so that's good.  I'm semi optimistic that I can make into AK early enough one morning to do Navi River Journey as a walk on.  I don't want to use a Flight of Passage FP+ on NRJ out of principle.  

I'll be happy if the crowds are light.  I'm slow, so I won't be into the parks until later on most race days which will limit possible day of FP+, so lower crowds will help that out some.


----------



## mtnmjd

SAFD:
Here's my FP plan.

Wed Jan 9 (Solo day 1)- AK after expo
Safari
Everest
FoP
Satuli for early dinner

Thurs Jan 10 (Solo Day 2)- EP after 5k
Soarin
Mission Space Orange 
Spaceship Earth
Teppan Edo with friends for dinner

Fri Jan 11- DHS after 10k
wait for wife's DME to arrive and take her to expo and then off to HS
RnR 
Star Tours
Mama Melrose dinner
Slinky Dog and then back to Pop to turn in early

Sat Jan 12- 1/2 Marathon and non-park day. 
meet up with some friends at DS
Void
Boathouse for dinner and then go to sleep "early"

Sun Jan 13- run 26.2 miles and walk off the pain at MK later that afternoon
Jungle Cruise
Seven Dwarfs
jump over to Artist Point for dinner and picture with Dopey!
back to MK 
Big Thunder
and then find a spot for Happily ever After

Monday Jan 14
Pre-rope drop Garden Grill
jump on Soarin
Mission Space Green
Spaceship Earth
Test Track 
.....and then eat and drink around the world hopefully making it until Illuminations

Tuesday Jan 15
breakfast at Pop and head to airport


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Is anyone going to Universal on Thursday (before the marathon)?? I didn't see anyone post that, but just curious because we'll be there!

(Also, for those with Chase rewards points, I was able to get our tickets for Universal through the portal, which was awesome!)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

For those wanting Universal - sometimes Regal has Universal Orlando tickets as a cash out option for their points.  

We got 1 day 2 park hoppers that we used during our most recent trip.


----------



## Smilelea

mtnmjd said:


> Monday Jan 14
> Pre-rope drop Garden Grill
> jump on Soarin



That's our plan too. Well, all except the Soarin' part. We will either visit Anna and Elsa or Wreck it Ralph (if we don't get to see him Friday).


----------



## SarahDisney

Flights are officially booked! All that's left is Universal tickets (yes, I saw all the stuff about people using points ... I will not be doing that) and ordering my magicband. And figuring out how I'm getting from Disney to Universal and from Universal to the airport.


----------



## KattyBelle

Vicariously living through everyone’s FP plans. I’m in indecison limbo of whether to skip the parks completely or get an AP, lol.



tidefan said:


> So, half of the Higdon novice training (at least time-wise) is officially in the books after a 10-miler today.  I am looking ahead to next weekend where the training schedule has a 15 miler in store.  Should be interesting as I've never run longer than 13.1 miles in my entire life...





run.minnie.miles said:


> Ha! I was just telling my husband this yesterday... Now the hard work begins! I'm nervous about this weekend's 15-miler! I keep telling myself to take it slow and enjoy the process... we'll see how that works



Same here!


----------



## SarahDisney

KattyBelle said:


> Vicariously living through everyone’s FP plans. I’m in indecison limbo of whether to skip the parks completely or get an AP, lol.



I vote AP  (but that's easy for me to say, I'm not the one paying for it)


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> I still am not sure what I am going to do, but it's only an issue DS comes with me.  His only POT was from a hot race from before his cross country season started this year.  It's not an accurate reflection of what he's capable of.  If I do decide to use the new time, I'll print out my email from RunDisney and print out a screenshot showing that no deadline is specified.  I know it's a risk though.



 I think you'll be fine. I used a PoT from a race in late February for Star Wars this year and was corralled appropriately even though the PoT race I used came after the PoT Deadline. 

If the email is from Track Shack (disneysports@trackshack.com), you'll be good to go.


----------



## sandam1

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is anyone going to Universal on Thursday (before the marathon)?? I didn't see anyone post that, but just curious because we'll be there!



I will be! I'm not sure when we're going to get to the parks as we are doing the 5K in the morning (and maybe breakfast at Kona Cafe afterward), but I know that we will be there at some point. 



SarahDisney said:


> And figuring out how I'm getting from Disney to Universal and from Universal to the airport.



Check out Tony Hinds (aobh607@gmail.com). He is AWESOME and comes highly recommended on the Universal board. It is usually $100-$120 for both legs plus a tip. You can use Uber as well, but Tony is something special and worth the extra $$. 

We are going to be based out of Universal (Cabana Bay) from Wednesday morning, 1/9 until Monday evening, 1/14.


----------



## Wendy98

Chaitali said:


> My Fast Pass day is tomorrow since we don't get there until Saturday.  I double checked since I had a moment of panic this morning but thankfully didn't miss it.
> 
> I'm happy to hear that most people were able to get all the FPs they were interested in   My plan is Expo and Disney Springs Saturday, DHS on Sunday after the marathon, Epcot Monday (I'm hoping to join for DATW), Magic Kingdom Tuesday and Animal Kingdom Wednesday.


I am not getting there until Saturday either, but noticed my window was open today.  It caught me completely off guard, but I was able to get what I want.  I am not picky at all for this trip, so I didn't care too much.  It's just me and dh so no anxiety about disappointing my kids.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Flights are officially booked! All that's left is Universal tickets (yes, I saw all the stuff about people using points ... I will not be doing that) and ordering my magicband. And figuring out how I'm getting from Disney to Universal and from Universal to the airport.



Uber and Lyft are both very prevalent in Orlando. Never takes much time at all for one to show up.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Yeah, added my FP+ yesterday and much like everyone else...I got everything I wanted. A group of 7 and got Slinky Dog at 60+3, Flight of Passage at 60+4. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Flights are officially booked! All that's left is Universal tickets (yes, I saw all the stuff about people using points ... I will not be doing that) and ordering my magicband. And figuring out how I'm getting from Disney to Universal and from Universal to the airport.



Another vote for Uber.  We used that a couple of years ago to get to Universal from Disney and it was relatively inexpensive, quick and easy.


----------



## roxymama

I'm waffling on my Sunday selections already (and no fair, saying I need to change my plans to run the marathon!)

For anyone who is a vet of being at the parks the morning of the marathon but not running them.  What do you think is a better plan?  My only interest is HS is to see ToyStoryLand.  

A)
MK rope drop
monorail to Epcot for second part of the day (dinner booked there)
EMH at HS 

B)
HS rope drop
monorail to Epcot for second part of day (dinner booked there)

I'm starting to lean towards plan A now.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Can anyone from last year remember when the courses were released? Asking for a friend...


----------



## LSUlakes

Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?


I was in G and crossed roughly 6:15AM


----------



## LSUlakes

Our FP+ window was Monday. We arrive late (driving from Louisiana) Friday and should get a little park time in. My plans are below:
1/11 at AK
Meet Favorite Disney pals at Adventure Post
EE
NRJ

1/12 at MK 
After bib pickup and resort change heading to MK to meet up with the Dis Dads for a while
7DMT
BTMR
Haunted Mansion
Tonys 

1/13 at AK post marathon
Safaris
Finding Nemo
FOP
Yak & Yeti!!!

1/14 EPCOT for DATW w/ the Dis and #pandaface
Spaceship Earth
Soarin
Nemo

1/15 at DHS and MK
Trattoria al Forno
RNR
SDD
ToT

1/16 AK and DHS
FOP
Safaris
EE
Sci-Fi

1/17 MK
1900 Park Fare
Haunted Mansion
Buzz
Jungle Cruise
Also purchased DAH tickets for the night

1/18 EPCOT. This is a maybe as we have to drive home this day, but.. 
FEA
Spaceship Earth
Living with the Land

So thats the plan as of now...


----------



## steph0808

LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?



Corral D and Garmin Connect says I crossed the line at 5:51 a.m.


----------



## ZellyB

Corral D and Garmin says we started at 5:47.  We were at the very front of the corral.


----------



## TeeterTots

LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?


I ran with a friend in E and garmin says 5:59


----------



## KSellers88

Corral B, one of the later waves and my Garmin started at 5:44AM. I am actually trying to remember if that was the race where I missed my corral and ended up one back, so this may be no help at all. LOL.


----------



## LSUlakes

Based on my 10 mile time of 1:41: ish I would get into D based on dopeybadgers thread. So it looks like its safe to assume I will start no later than 6:00 AM.


----------



## camaker

I was in Corral B in the first wave and Garmin shows me starting at 5:36 AM.


----------



## bananabean

cavepig said:


> So, with POT - - it used to say on the main page needs to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 - I think?
> 
> Well now it just says (unless I'm missing something)-
> _*"If proof of time is not provided at least 13 weeks before the first race of the race weekend, or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date."
> *_
> When you got to register it just says
> "View attachment 364632
> 
> What brings me to questioning this is reading elsewhere people submitting proof of time from Wine & Dine that are registering now, will that be okay to use now or any race after the date as long as it's open?
> 
> It technically doesn't say has to be ran before Oct. 9, 2018 anymore.  It let's you submit it even though it's after the date of submission.  It's not before 13 weeks, but is Trackshack really sorting that out?





IamTrike said:


> So I emailed runDisney this question:   I have not registered for Marathon weekend yet. If I run a race this weekend to get a POT for 2019 Marathon Weekend can I use this when I register?
> 
> Their  answer was: Please know that you may submit a Proof of Time after the deadline date during your initial registration sign up. After you register and wait to submit your proof of time, it will not be accepted at that time.
> 
> It doesn't really answer the question so I am not sure.



This doesn't answer the question about the date of the POT, but I will say that I registered for W&D about 8-9 weeks before the race and my POT (which was from May) was accepted.  I was in B for the 10k and D for the half.


----------



## PrincessV

Bulldogmommy said:


> Can anyone from last year remember when the courses were released? Asking for a friend...


Courses were/will be released when the official race guide is published. Looks like Dec. 7 or thereabouts last year.



LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?


I was in Dopey G, started from near the back of the corral - I think maybe 2nd from last wave - and started at 6:20am.

*SAFD: *I don't spend a lot of time in the parks on race weekends, so only made a few FPs for rides with friends. I grabbed a SDD because it was available and felt like quite the coup, lol!


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?


  Corral C ( 2nd wave I think?) and I crossed at about 5:47am


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line?



Here are the estimated POT cutoffs for the Marathon as well as the # of waves in 2018 with their respective start times.  I used this link as my source for timing and myself as a start time at 5:31 am (per my Garmin) since I crossed as one of the first people.  The linked source shows the mini-waves and their "start delay" which is Gun Time - Chip Time.


----------



## Chaitali

I got my fast passes this morning and got everything I wanted except Slinky Dog.  That's ok, I'll just keep trying and we don't mind waiting in line if we have to.  There's just two of us.


----------



## IamTrike

Queue the  "you run better than the monorail" signs for marathon weekend.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> Queue the  "you run better than the monorail" signs for marathon weekend.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/


Those signs have already existed based on previous events.


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> Queue the  "you run better than the monorail" signs for marathon weekend.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/


----------



## Keels

Someone needs to take the "no dancing" Disney safety sign and make it look like the stick figure is falling out the monorail.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Someone needs to take the "no dancing" Disney safety sign and make it look like the stick figure is falling out the monorail.


Mission Accepted


----------



## Barca33Runner

It’s really sad something that is so inextricably tied to and iconic to WDW has fallen into such a state of disrepair. Even without these terrifying safety lapses, the vehicles are not kept in the type of condition they and the patrons of Disney deserve. I hope that the new gondola system ends up being cool (probable, although not temperature-wise) and efficient , but I would have rather they spent all that money updating the monorail.


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> It’s really sad something that is so inextricably tied to and iconic to WDW has fallen into such a state of disrepair. Even without these terrifying safety lapses, the vehicles are not kept in the type of condition they and the patrons of Disney deserve. I hope that the new gondola system ends up being cool (probable, although not temperature-wise) and efficient , but I would have rather they spent all that money updating the monorail.



I think I heard either a rumor or maybe something official about the monorails a few months back that the plan was to replace the fleet by 2020. Maybe @rteetz can confirm if I am in the ballpark with that one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I think I heard either a rumor or maybe something official about the monorails a few months back that the plan was to replace the fleet by 2020. Maybe @rteetz can confirm if I am in the ballpark with that one.


2021 was the original plan. Bombardier isn’t exactly a reliable company to work with though and More often than not their projects get delayed.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> It’s really sad something that is so inextricably tied to and iconic to WDW has fallen into such a state of disrepair. Even without these terrifying safety lapses, the vehicles are not kept in the type of condition they and the patrons of Disney deserve. I hope that the new gondola system ends up being cool (probable, although not temperature-wise) and efficient , but I would have rather they spent all that money updating the monorail.


I would like to point out that this was guest provoked in that an ECV went through the door. So the door didn’t just fall off on its own.

Also on the Skyliner, AC in gondolas are quite rare and often don’t work well because they need a major power source. Many climates as bad or worse than Florida have them without AC so we will be just fine.


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> I'm waffling on my Sunday selections already (and no fair, saying I need to change my plans to run the marathon!)
> 
> For anyone who is a vet of being at the parks the morning of the marathon but not running them.  What do you think is a better plan?  My only interest is HS is to see ToyStoryLand.
> 
> A)
> MK rope drop
> monorail to Epcot for second part of the day (dinner booked there)
> EMH at HS
> 
> B)
> HS rope drop
> monorail to Epcot for second part of day (dinner booked there)
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards plan A now.



It would depend upon where I was staying. If you are staying at an MK resort then A is great, otherwise you may have some marathon traffic issues getting there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> I think I heard either a rumor or maybe something official about the monorails a few months back that the plan was to replace the fleet by 2020. Maybe @rteetz can confirm if I am in the ballpark with that one.





rteetz said:


> I would like to point out that this was guest provoked in that an ECV went through the door. So the door didn’t just fall off on its own.
> 
> Also on the Skyliner, AC in gondolas are quite rare and often don’t work well because they need a major power source. Many climates as bad or worse than Florida have them without AC so we will be just fine.



I’d heard the same thing about replacing the monorail. I hope it comes to fruition regardless of what the time frame ends up being. My feelings about the monorail system weren’t particularly tied to this incident; more to a general lack of magic in their overall aesthetic in my own personal experience on them. I prefer the smell and general cleanliness of the buses to them and that shouldn’t be the case.

I think the Skyliner will be a nice addition. My only skepticism is really about the functionality and just how much pressure it will actually remove from other modes of transportation. I’m in favor of anything that they add to improve the guest experience; I’m just hoping it’s an efficient use of resources.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> I think the Skyliner will be a nice addition. My only skepticism is really about the functionality and just how much pressure it will actually remove from other modes of transportation. I’m in favor of anything that they add to improve the guest experience; I’m just hoping it’s an efficient use of resources.



As far as resources go, it will definitely require less staffing than bus transportation - and essentially less qualified staffing, since it will probably be treated the same as a omnimover attraction.


----------



## SarahDisney

As someone who rides the NYC subway pretty regularly, I'm all for less Bombardier.
Although I'm hesitant about the skyliner because I dont like heights. But as long as theres alternate transportation for people like me, I'm all for it.


----------



## roxymama

Simba's Girl said:


> It would depend upon where I was staying. If you are staying at an MK resort then A is great, otherwise you may have some marathon traffic issues getting there.



Art of animation.  So taking a bus.  Think it'll be super trafficy either way HS or MK in morning?
I was spoiled the year we stayed at BLT by the contemporary.  Walking to MK was sweet, just had to wait for a break in runners but fun to cheer for everyone too.


----------



## CDKG

PrincessV said:


> Courses were/will be released when the official race guide is published. Looks like Dec. 7 or thereabouts last year.


Is it just me, or does December 7th sound really soon? I cannot believe the marathon is exactly 2 months away!


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I’d heard the same thing about replacing the monorail. I hope it comes to fruition regardless of what the time frame ends up being. My feelings about the monorail system weren’t particularly tied to this incident; more to a general lack of magic in their overall aesthetic in my own personal experience on them. I prefer the smell and general cleanliness of the buses to them and that shouldn’t be the case.
> 
> I think the Skyliner will be a nice addition. My only skepticism is really about the functionality and just how much pressure it will actually remove from other modes of transportation. I’m in favor of anything that they add to improve the guest experience; I’m just hoping it’s an efficient use of resources.


My sources have said monorails are coming. 

The Skyliner will be way more efficient than a monorail or bus. Other than maybe a people mover you can't get more efficient.


----------



## KattyBelle

roxymama said:


> Art of animation.  So taking a bus.  Think it'll be super trafficy either way HS or MK in morning?
> I was spoiled the year we stayed at BLT by the contemporary.  Walking to MK was sweet, just had to wait for a break in runners but fun to cheer for everyone too.



This probably won’t apply if you’re just going for rope drop, but I had a BOG PPO breakfast the morning of this year’s marathon. We stayed at Pop. The bus dropped us off at TTC, which I was not expecting. This was my first experience w/ marathon weekend, and it hadn’t occurred to me that runners would still be coming through MK at that time. 

I don’t remember what time we got on the bus or dropped off at TTC, but at 7:52am we were cheering for the runners as we walked down Main St. 

I think all of the cones were gone by the time we came out of BOG (sometime between 8:30-8:40am), so the buses may be dropping off at the MK bus area by then.


----------



## Bree

IamTrike said:


> Queue the  "you run better than the monorail" signs for marathon weekend.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/



Yikes! That is insane, but I can envision my MIL doing that. She is always putting her ECV on the fastest speed even though I always move it back to slowest. Well, last December she had put it back on the fastest speed again to back up off the monorail. She backed up fast and didn't back up straight so both back wheels ended up off the side of the ramp and she almost fell off the ECV. Think she learned her lesson? Nope. She did it again and almost took out the cast member helping to guide her off.


----------



## KSellers88

Bree said:


> Yikes! That is insane, but I can envision my MIL doing that. She is always putting her ECV on the fastest speed even though I always move it back to slowest. Well, last December she had put it back on the fastest speed again to back up off the monorail. She backed up fast and didn't back up straight so both back wheels ended up off the side of the ramp and she almost fell off the ECV. Think she learned her lesson? Nope. She did it again and almost took out the cast member helping to guide her off.





Stories like this are exactly why I pushed my mom in a wheelchair with her broken foot. I was afraid she'd take out a small child. LOL. The scooter would have been SO much easier though. Those dang railroad tracks on Main Street about took us both out multiple times.


----------



## jennamfeo

My dad is having some heart problems and we just cannot convince him to let us push him around in a wheelchair, so he stays home.  I think when Star Wars opens he will finally let us do it but I bet he will want a dang EVC and I just don't want to be one of these horror stories. Hahaha. Sorry, pops.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> My dad is having some heart problems and we just cannot convince him to let us push him around in a wheelchair, so he stays home.  I think when Star Wars opens he will finally let us do it but I bet he will want a dang EVC and I just don't want to be one of these horror stories. Hahaha. Sorry, pops.


My grandma knocked over an entire wall of pins on her ECV. The CM says it happens all the time...


----------



## Barca33Runner

We saw an older gentleman run over multiple people and slam into a trash can (after, I guess, mistaking the throttle for the brakes?) on our last trip. It’s an inherently dangerous situation without a good solution.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> My grandma knocked over an entire wall of pine on her ECV. The CM says it happens all the time...





Barca33Runner said:


> We saw an older gentleman run over multiple people and slam into a trash can (after, I guess, mistaking the throttle for the brakes?) on our last trip. It’s an inherently dangerous situation without a good solution.



This brings back memories of the person who came on this board a Marathon Weekend or two ago railing about how discriminatory runDisney was because they wouldn't let ECVs in the races.


----------



## Bree

Oh my word. Lots of accidents with ECV! She drives a car like a maniac too which scares me more. I refuse to let her drive if I have to go anywhere with her. I'd rather listen to her complain about how slow I'm driving and how we'd be there already if I just let her drive. 

For the most part I think people on ECV at Disney are cautious. They do not have brakes, BTW. That's why it's so important to keep them in turtle mode. They only stop when you let go of the power lever.


----------



## lahobbs4

We leave Friday for a week at Beach Club! Can't wait to get some miles in there. Any course recommendations? I know the path around BW/YC/BC but is there anywhere else i can get to from the BC area?


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> We leave Friday for a week at Beach Club! Can't wait to get some miles in there. Any course recommendations? I know the path around BW/YC/BC but is there anywhere else i can get to from the BC area?



If you go out through the port cochere at BC and through the parking lot, there's a sidewalk that goes around to YC, Swolphin and the mini golf course. The other direction goes under the water bridge and takes you to the Speedway Gas Station and Boardwalk. It's a half-circle, though, so you can't do a full loop because there isn't a sidewalk on Buena Vista Drive.


----------



## Bree

lahobbs4 said:


> We leave Friday for a week at Beach Club! Can't wait to get some miles in there. Any course recommendations? I know the path around BW/YC/BC but is there anywhere else i can get to from the BC area?



There are sidewalks along Epcot Resorts Blvd in front of the Swan & Dolphin that connect to some on Buena Vista Drive. Check out google map aerials.


----------



## roxymama

I'm only 37 and I know I'd be the one accidentally running people over in an ECV because I'm terrible at things like that, electric scooters included.  It was a bit of a learning curve the best way to handle a wheelchair with my mom in DL last year, but save for some tired arms and some battles with hills it was actually a good bonding experience.  We chatted a ton since I (or my sister) was so close as we rolled.  I can imagine that my mom would have been in total control on the ECV though for most of the day, but she may have gotten too tired to be good at it the whole time.  She could really "relax" in the chair.  

Now I'm picturing myself on a scooter plowing into the characters and parade floats or something while yelling sorry, sorry, sorry.


----------



## ZellyB

Will it be a problem to walk from Main Street to Contemporary during the half marathon?  We plan to go early and cheer for the half runners on Main Street, but have a 7:30 breakfast reservation at the Wave.  The runners won't get be fully through MK yet, so is it a problem to walk over to the Contemporary if the race is still going?


----------



## cavepig

5k is SOLD OUT again if anyone was wondering.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> If you go out through the port cochere at BC and through the parking lot, there's a sidewalk that goes around to YC, Swolphin and the mini golf course. The other direction goes under the water bridge and takes you to the Speedway Gas Station and Boardwalk. It's a half-circle, though, so you can't do a full loop because there isn't a sidewalk on Buena Vista Drive.





Bree said:


> There are sidewalks along Epcot Resorts Blvd in front of the Swan & Dolphin that connect to some on Buena Vista Drive. Check out google map aerials.




I think I've highlighted them below.  I wonder if could use them to make Keels recommendation a full loop.

I do know someone that used the trail up from the path between Boardwalk and studios to run along side Buena Vista.  He then ran down across Buena Vista street and through Carribean Beach resort.


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> I think I've highlighted them below. I wonder if could use them to make Keels recommendation a full loop.
> 
> I do know someone that used the trail up from the path between Boardwalk and studios to run along side Buena Vista. He then ran down across Buena Vista street and through Carribean Beach resort.



So, IDK what it's like now but back in August the section of the sidewalk in front of (or near in front of) the Speedway was blocked off for construction.


----------



## Bree

Would this work? Start at BC/YC, run to Dolphin and get on the sidewalk there and follow it to the main rd (buena vista drive).  From that road there are three options. Turn left before the bridge to follow the sidewalk onto Swan property, to BW and back to BC/YC. Or you can turn left after the bridge and connect to the HS walkway. The other option is to follow it all the way to the intersection, turn left to go to BW, loop the parking lot back to where it meets up with the HS walkway, run past BW and back to BC/YC.



ETA: Now I want to run that loop!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> So, IDK what it's like now but back in August the section of the sidewalk in front of (or near in front of) the Speedway was blocked off for construction.


It was open in October when we were there.  You do run out of sidewalk just past the BW heading to BC but you can [and I do] run on the grass going against traffic.  The sidewalk resumes as you approach the underpass [or overpass depending on your perspective] about 200 feet more of grass as you get to the top of the hill and then it's all sidewalk again.  And don't forget the Regatta Run!  Every Thursday morning starting at the YC Marina.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> It was open in October when we were there.  You do run out of sidewalk just past the BW heading to BC but you can [and I do] run on the grass going against traffic.  The sidewalk resumes as you approach the underpass [or overpass depending on your perspective] about 200 feet more of grass as you get to the top of the hill and then it's all sidewalk again.  And don't forget the Regatta Run!  Every Thursday morning starting at the YC Marina.



Thanks for that! I knew there was a portion that was missing sidewalk, but I couldn't quite remember where!


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> Will it be a problem to walk from Main Street to Contemporary during the half marathon?  We plan to go early and cheer for the half runners on Main Street, but have a 7:30 breakfast reservation at the Wave.  The runners won't get be fully through MK yet, so is it a problem to walk over to the Contemporary if the race is still going?



I can only speak for 2017, but I stayed at the BLT by Contemporary and walked with my family to the Magic Kingdom during the half marathon along the walking path.  We had a pre-park opening CRT reservation so we were able to see the last wave of runners go through the castle.  I realize that is the reverse direction of what you asked.  So it seems to me it should work in the opposite direction.


----------



## Simba's Girl

camaker said:


> This brings back memories of the person who came on this board a Marathon Weekend or two ago railing about how discriminatory runDisney was because they wouldn't let ECVs in the races.


----------



## lahobbs4

You guys are awesome. I’m never excited to run on vacation but definitely am now!


----------



## rteetz

A bit behind the design of this years medals

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/behind-the-design-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon/


----------



## AFwifelife

Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?


----------



## PrincessV

AFwifelife said:


> Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?


I'm a big fan. I get a bunch of them at once from Amazon, dirt-cheap. They're warm, dry, lightweight, and fold up tiny, making them perfect for pre-race sitting, keeping warm, or both!


----------



## cavepig

AFwifelife said:


> Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?


  I agree with PrincessV in being a fan of mylars.  I bought a box from Amazon a few years ago I'm still using out of.    I like how they block the wind.  You can become a burrito to stay warm in one.  Just make sure you don't have it on at all when crossing the start, I've heard it can mess with chips.


----------



## JeffW

AFwifelife said:


> Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?



I differ from many people in this regard, but I prefer the thick contractor garbage bags (3 mil).  Just cut a hole for your head and you have a parka. Good for cold, rain, and wind because it isn't constantly flying open and letting the cold or wet in.


----------



## IamTrike

cavepig said:


> 5k is SOLD OUT again if anyone was wondering.


 Now I may start getting nervous about signing up for the Half or Goofy.  I'm planning on signing up on Saturday. 



rteetz said:


> A bit behind the design of this years medals
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/behind-the-design-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon/


  Wow I really like the Goofy spinner. 



AFwifelife said:


> Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?


  I like them.  At some of the marathons they will tape them shut one you wrap them around you.  I bring a little bit of tape now to do that.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> They're warm, dry, lightweight, and fold up tiny,



I might need your help folding my mylar blankets 

I have some old ones from races that I will bring, and I'll take each days home for the next race. I dont buy them. But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.


I kept mine from RNRLV to bring with me to WDW! #packratlife


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> I might need your help folding my mylar blankets
> 
> I have some old ones from races that I will bring, and I'll take each days home for the next race. I dont buy them. But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.





jennamfeo said:


> I kept mine from RNRLV to bring with me to WDW! #packratlife



I also have 2 from past races that I've been saving for this very reason!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> I have some old ones from races that I will bring, and I'll take each days home for the next race. I dont buy them. But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.


They don't take up that much space and I just put them near my running shirts so I know where they are when that time comes.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> I also have 2 from past races that I've been saving for this very reason!


I do that all the time.  For marathon weekend, I may just buy some inexpensive fleece hoodies and donate them once I start to warm up.  I did that for Avengers last year with the wildfires going on.  I found that I was warmer with the fleece than a mylar blanket before the race and someone in need got an essentially brand new fleece full zip hoodie.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> A bit behind the design of this years medals
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/behind-the-design-2019-walt-disney-world-marathon/



Looking forward to seeing the running Mickey in the marathon medal!


----------



## bevcgg

bananabean said:


> Looking forward to seeing the running Mickey in the marathon medal!



Someone posted a video clip of it "running" on FB during W&D- it was VERY cool!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> 5k is SOLD OUT again if anyone was wondering.


I just looked and it’s open again.


----------



## LSUfan4444

AFwifelife said:


> Think I got all the throwaway layers we need. Mylar blankets - should I buy some?


Im not a big fan of the mylar blankets pre-race. I want something I can run a mile or two in and then take off.I usually find a local second hand store ad look for something there but medical scrubs are my usual go-to. The pants have a big enough leg opening that I can slide them off and over my shoe very quickly and the neck openings are big enough that I can take them off while running. I usually stock up on gloves from the dollar tree near my home....whether their auto gloves or garden gloves they usually have something I can wear for a little bit until i warm up. Usually my main street I've ditched everything...last year I wore the gloves until mile 20 inside ESPN. 

The other reason I prefer clothes is most races (I believe RunDisney is one of them) uses the clothes that people ditch and donate them to those in need. Those mylar blankets just get thrown away.


----------



## Nole95

Prior to he very cold marathon weekend earlier this year, DW and I bought mylar blankets right off Amazon.  We also went to Walmart and stocked up on throwaway blankets, hats, sweaters, gloves and handwarmers.  As cold as the forecast was, we needed to be prepared, and since we were doing Dopey, we were.  Those mylar blankets came in very handy on race morning.  I'd go into the corral, form a little tent over myself and be quite confortable until I had to get up and move towards the start.  Once the race started, we just threw away the other clothes as we warmed up.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUfan4444 said:


> Im not a big fan of the mylar blankets pre-race. I want something I can run a mile or two in and then take off.I usually find a local second hand store ad look for something there but medical scrubs are my usual go-to. The pants have a big enough leg opening that I can slide them off and over my shoe very quickly and the neck openings are big enough that I can take them off while running. I usually stock up on gloves from the dollar tree near my home....whether their auto gloves or garden gloves they usually have something I can wear for a little bit until i warm up. Usually my main street I've ditched everything...last year I wore the gloves until mile 20 inside ESPN.
> 
> The other reason I prefer clothes is most races (I believe RunDisney is one of them) uses the clothes that people ditch and donate them to those in need. Those mylar blankets just get thrown away.



I also got us blankets and sweats for throwaways as well as gloves and earwarmer headbands/beanies. Thinking of the Mylar for a wind breaking layer while waiting around.


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> I might need your help folding my mylar blankets
> 
> I have some old ones from races that I will bring, and I'll take each days home for the next race. I dont buy them. But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.





Sleepless Knight said:


> They don't take up that much space and I just put them near my running shirts so I know where they are when that time comes.
> 
> I do that all the time.  For marathon weekend, I may just buy some inexpensive fleece hoodies and donate them once I start to warm up.  I did that for Avengers last year with the wildfires going on.  I found that I was warmer with the fleece than a mylar blanket before the race and someone in need got an essentially brand new fleece full zip hoodie.



At one point I someone had posted recommendations on throw away clothes that could be cheap.   In addition to Mylars I'll sometimes bring old dress shirts, flannels that I am planning on donating any way.   In addition to cheap clearance rack clothes, people also have good luck with the thrift store.     Beyond Mylars some other things that I've found to work well.

1.  Fleece blankets:   We got a bunch of them for $5 at walmart.  They wouldn't help if it's raining but in addition to providing warth you can also Sit on them in the corral.  That's really nice if you are going to be in the corral. Easy to remove for pre-race pictures. 
2.  Bathrobes:  Warm, easy to remove and provides butt cushioning when sitting in corrals
3.  Jackets/Flannel shirt.   Warm, and easy to remove, but don't provide as much cushioning.   
4.   Sweat pants/ Flannel Pajama Pants .  these can be good if you're running in shorts/or a skirt and are going to be waiting around a while.  I've used them before the NY marathon.  They are nice when there is a really long wait before the race and you might have a lot of walking/moving around before the race, without the potential for pre-race pictures.    Cut any elastic out of the bottom of the pants and it can be helpful to slit the sides up a little from the bottom. ( You want to be able to quickly get them off, without taking off your shoes)


----------



## baxter24

I raided our closet for old jackets and sweats last year for Dopey. Went to Walmart once I saw the temps were continuing to drop and found cheap ear warmers that I wore while waiting. And don’t forgot hand and toe warmers as well! Bringing the previous days Mylar and wearing it also helped. I still have mine from the marathon last year and plan on packing it for Goofy. And I echo what @IamTrike said about cutting the elastic out of the bottom of your sweats. I about fell over trying to take my throw away sweats off while keeping my shoes on.


----------



## jennamfeo

Can we pretend like it won't be ridiculously cold this year?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like it won't be ridiculously cold this year?


I hope so.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like it won't be ridiculously cold this year?


We can hope but we should still be prepared


----------



## IamTrike

jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like it won't be ridiculously cold this year?


 There's always a chance that it will be ridiculously hot.

Of course I haven't even signed up yet so no matter what the temperature is I will at least be ridiculously unprepared.


----------



## PCFriar80

IamTrike said:


> There's always a chance that it will be ridiculously hot.


Or cancelled.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PCFriar80 said:


> Or cancelled.


Or shortened


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> Or shortened


  I thought shortening was just for Wine and Dine


----------



## Dis_Yoda

IamTrike said:


> I thought shortening was just for Wine and Dine


True but as we’ve learned the past few Marathon Weekends - anything can happen!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I will be so heartbroken if I can't run that day.... please don't even say the "c" word!


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> True but as we’ve learned the past few Marathon Weekends - anything can happen!



I missed 2010 (RunDisney on Ice) but think that would have made for an interesting experience.

Did anyone here get to do the Chip and Dale relay?


----------



## JeffW

IamTrike said:


> There's always a chance that it will be ridiculously hot.
> 
> Of course I haven't even signed up yet so no matter what the temperature is I will at least be ridiculously unprepared.



Don't use the "h" word.  We will not repeat 2013.  I find it far easier to find layers than a way to prevent overheating.


----------



## jennamfeo

Since Mary Poppins is coming out soon, how about we just stick to the "p" words, and say that it will be practically perfect in every way!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Since Mary Poppins is coming out soon, how about we just stick to the "p" words, and say that it will be practically perfect in every way!



Yes! Oh it's a jolly holiday with you @jennamfeo !


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> I might need your help folding my mylar blankets
> 
> I have some old ones from races that I will bring, and I'll take each days home for the next race. I dont buy them. But that's because I'm a pack rat and keep them.


Ha, I don't even attempt to refold them! My cheapo ones come in a tiny little packet and are only study enough for one use. If I happen to have a more sturdy rD one, I'll reuse it, but I run local races, too, that don't give out mylars, so I'm always short on rD ones that can be used again.



AFwifelife said:


> I also got us blankets and sweats for throwaways as well as gloves and earwarmer headbands/beanies. Thinking of the Mylar for a wind breaking layer while waiting around.


Exactly what I do, too. The Mylar is just the outermost layer. For this year's frigid mornings, I had many fleecy layers _under_ the Mylar, none of which got tossed in the 5K or 10K, some of which got tossed in the half, and more of which got tossed in the full. I basically left a trail of throwaway clothes in my wake, lol!

As far as throwaways, most of my rD long sleeve race shirts go in my Future Throwaway pile, as well as worn-out cardigan sweaters I can't wear for work anymore, my teen son's old, worn-out/grown-out PJ pants, and my son's old sweatshirts. Really, having a growing boy child has provided me with years of throwaway race layers! 



jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like it won't be ridiculously cold this year?


We don't need to pretend, because it WILL be more temperate for 2019! #Ibelieve


----------



## jmasgat

IamTrike said:


> I missed 2010 (RunDisney on Ice) but think that would have made for an interesting experience.
> 
> Did anyone here get to do the Chip and Dale relay?



I did the Chip and Dale.  Yet another race that died after I did it!  I organized- on the old WISH board-- runner pairs. So many people were so happy to be able to do the second half of the marathon, because they were never planning on doing a full.  I ran the first half in a surprisingly fast time, given that I was coming back from a herniated C5/C6 disc issue.  I liked being able to run the first half, jump on the bus from TTC to Studios to join some friends to cheer the full runners.  A great day.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Too early??


----------



## Dis_Yoda

run.minnie.miles said:


> Too early??
> 
> View attachment 365663


Too early


----------



## pluto377

But that would be pretty pleasant if it holds!


----------



## IamTrike

JeffW said:


> Don't use the "h" word.  We will not repeat 2013.  I find it far easier to find layers than a way to prevent overheating.


That was brutal. The cold sponge going into ESPN during the marathon felt amazing.   



jmasgat said:


> I did the Chip and Dale.  Yet another race that died after I did it!  I organized- on the old WISH board-- runner pairs. So many people were so happy to be able to do the second half of the marathon, because they were never planning on doing a full.  I ran the first half in a surprisingly fast time, given that I was coming back from a herniated C5/C6 disc issue.  I liked being able to run the first half, jump on the bus from TTC to Studios to join some friends to cheer the full runners.  A great day.


It looked like a really neat concept.  I remember thinking that it would be fun to run.  I'm sure the logistics killed it but it looked neat.  I have some friends that did the wine and dine relay.   I think for the wine and dine you started in the last corral if you were a relay runner.   My buddy calculated that he passed 3or 4 people per second for the entire time he was running his leg of the relay.


----------



## PCFriar80

run.minnie.miles said:


> Too early??
> 
> View attachment 365663



Yeah, I would wait until at least 8:00 PM.


----------



## Disney at Heart

JeffW said:


> Don't use the "h" word.  We will not repeat 2013.  I find it far easier to find layers than a way to prevent overheating.


I guess Disney wouldn’t approve of a BARE Necessities race. (Ain’t nobody want to see that!)


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> I missed 2010 (RunDisney on Ice) but think that would have made for an interesting experience.



Interesting is a good word for it. The sleet & freezing rain on Saturday made things unpleasant, but Sunday was a beautiful day for running. Chilly, but lovely day. I did get a kick out of the volunteers using Powerade powder as a traction/non-slip agent on the ice forming on the road at the water stops.


----------



## John VN

JeffW said:


> Don't use the "h" word.  We will not repeat 2013.  I find it far easier to find layers *than a way to prevent overheating.*



r.e.-*bold*---make it to mile 15+,  exit Osceola Parkway to McD's and order a M&M McFlurry

McFlurry John


----------



## garneska

@John VN hey McFlurry John. Are you running in Jan? Staying at the fort?


----------



## steph0808

2013 was hot. Hot. Hot. Hot. 

I had the stomach flu and didn't really eat or drink much in the two days prior to the marathon (my first). 

I must have drunk 100 ounces during that race (over the course of 6 hours and 42 minutes between cups and repeated refills of my two 8-ounce bottles on my belt) and didn't go to the bathroom until after I got back to my room.

I know that is extreme because I was sick, but on the highway pavement at high noon was no fun.


----------



## John VN

garneska said:


> @John VN hey McFlurry John. Are you running in Jan? Staying at the fort?



Hi Kris,

How's things?  Kathy and I are on Oasis of the Seas right now and I've done some walking, first since January due to *bad knees*.  We will be at FW as of now BUT I will have to see how things go in the next few weeks of walking back home.  Pretty sure I would be in last corral and at current form the LADIES would sweep before McD's. 

McFlurry John


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Disney at Heart said:


> I guess Disney wouldn’t approve of a BARE Necessities race. (Ain’t nobody want to see that!)


Oh, wow...the sunburns...


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> Interesting is a good word for it. The sleet & freezing rain on Saturday made things unpleasant, but Sunday was a beautiful day for running. Chilly, but lovely day. I did get a kick out of the volunteers using Powerade powder as a traction/non-slip agent on the ice forming on the road at the water stops.



"Unpleasant" Ha, ha......The only thing that made my stint as a volunteer that day at the turnaround point by WS/FW in Epcot bearable was legitimately getting to encourage people that they were in the home stretch.  I was so bone-chilled, that I went back and took a 15 minute hot shower. It was only then that the stupid hand warmers that I had finally got warm!

Sunday was a dream run day, though. Wore my normal winter gear and ran my very first marathon.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but do buses run from the parks to the Expo? Or will we need to go to a resort to catch an Expo bus? We were hoping to hit the Expo after a morning in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## AFwifelife

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but do buses run from the parks to the Expo? Or will we need to go to a resort to catch an Expo bus? We were hoping to hit the Expo after a morning in Animal Kingdom.



You need to catch it from a resort so you can take the AKL bus to AKL then get on the Expo bus there.  Or get an uber straight from the park.  Sometimes the $15 is worth it lol.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

AFwifelife said:


> You need to catch it from a resort so you can take the AKL bus to AKL then get on the Expo bus there.  Or get an uber straight from the park.  Sometimes the $15 is worth it lol.


Thank you! I was thinking about getting an Uber. Will they know where to go to drop us off?


----------



## lhermiston

There's a giant parking lot and hordes of people. It'll be hard to miss. Just follow the sea of humanity or the people shouting directions.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 51 days 'til blast off. 'nuff said, true believers. 

With Thanksgiving on Thursday, Sundays are for Disney this week asks: What are you thankful for this year? 

Running/runDisney: I'm thankful to be signed up for my first Dopey and still be fairly confident I'll be able to pull it off. I'm thankful for the host of official and unofficial PRs I've set this year, courtesy of @DopeyBadger's coaching. I'm thankful my body has stayed healthy this year after 1,249 miles and counting.

Disney: I'm thankful to even be doing this trip at all. We had a few big, unexpected expenses these past four months and I really thought we were going to have to cancel the trip. Thankfully, it didn't come to that. I'm thankful to finally be doing a Disney trip as a family of five (My oldest two stayed home in 2017, my youngest's first trip. They've gone twice before.). I'm thankful for some awesome ADRs and FP+. This trip is truly going to be awesome.

Generally speaking: I'm thankful for my family, friends and getting to countdown to marathon weekend with all of you guys.

Have a good week, everyone! Save me some green bean casserole!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> With Thanksgiving on Thursday, Sundays are for Disney this week asks: What are you thankful for this year?


I am thankful for the ability to continue to do these races. 

Of course I’m thankful for my family and friends but also am thankful for all of you who I can talk with about all of this fun stuff.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> With Thanksgiving on Thursday, Sundays are for Disney this week asks: What are you thankful for this year?



I'm thankful I have the health & the ability to do the things I enjoy doing


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sunday's: I'm thankful that my health is even allowing me to train for a marathon. I'm also thankful that there's 5 weeks till taper time


----------



## cavepig

I'm extremely Thankful for everything I have  of course.   Thankful  that I can run & go to Disney World!  It snowed yesterday so I'm thankful today is my off day   Oh and I'm Thankful the Huskers are winning football games again!


----------



## wdvak

I am so thankful for the opportunity of completing the Dopey. Even more thankful for my family who are supporting and encouraging me in this endeavor. And also for all of you who have helped to keep me going when self doubts are wiggling in.

Life is grand!


----------



## LdyStormy76

I am thankful for DH. His encouragement, support and occasional bafflement regarding running gear have helped me through 3 half marathons this year and allowed me to sign up for the full in January. I am also thankful he was able to take an employment buy out package earlier in the year (that being said, if anyone knows a company that needs an HR VP or SVP let me know - I need him out of my hair!)


----------



## Keels

I’m thankful for Drew Brees.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I’m thankful for Drew Brees.



I'm thankful @Keels went to Parrish yesterday and bought delicious beer for me. It's nice to have pals like her.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I'm thankful @Keels went to Parrish yesterday and bought delicious beer for me. It's nice to have pals like her.



I’m also thankful that at least this portion of my Marathon Weekend training is going to plan ...


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
_Running:_ I'm thankful for running friends. Yesterday I got to cheer on three of my running friends (who were total strangers a year ago) as they ran a 60K ultra, all while hanging out with another three running friends (two of who were also strangers a year ago). The community that exists among runners is amazing.
_
Disney:_ I'm thankful that I'm at a point in my life where things like buying an annual pass, taking a week-long trip, or staying deluxe can be possible. I've had many times in my life where none of those things would have been possible. I'm so fortunate to be in a situation where they are now.


----------



## Keels

Did I mention I’m thankful for Drew Brees? #WhoDat


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm thankful for finally having a stressfree job and feeling like myself again and my dogs and my husband and wine and bourbon...


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Ok, random, possibly stupid question. Has anyone flown with energy gels in their carry-on? They're less than 3oz, so they should be fine to throw in my quart-size bag, right?


----------



## camaker

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Ok, random, possibly stupid question. Has anyone flown with energy gels in their carry-on? They're less than 3oz, so they should be fine to throw in my quart-size bag, right?



I flew to Chicago for the marathon in October with gels in my carry on. I packed something like 8 gels into the quart bag with my shampoo and toothpaste and had no questions or issues going or coming back with the leftovers.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Who Dat!!!


----------



## Neon Cactus

It's been a crazy past 12 months, but I'm thankful that my family is healthy and I'm feeling good enough to consider doing the WDW Marathon again and with the Universal 5k and D23 coming up next year, and hopefully the Wine & Dine next year, I have some good Disney and Universal trips to look forward to.


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who Dat!!!



 

Amazing game! #WhoDat


----------



## Dis_Yoda

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Ok, random, possibly stupid question. Has anyone flown with energy gels in their carry-on? They're less than 3oz, so they should be fine to throw in my quart-size bag, right?


I’ve flown with them in the carry on before - no issues

Epsom salts will get a note from the tsa in checked luggage though


----------



## pluto377

I’m thankful for my family and my health. I’m thankful I found anew job this year. And I’m thankful there’s only 2 more long runs left in the training plan!


----------



## AFwifelife

Thankful for my family, health, and all of you!


----------



## apdebord

Now that I've moved past some things, I'm thankful for some crap situations that happened earlier this year.  They made me a stronger person and helped me learn a lot about myself.

I'm also thankful for my health, my husband and my pups.  We have a senior dog that we took in just over 3 years ago; I don't know how much longer he has, but I'm so grateful for the time we've had with him.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: So much to be thankful for this week and every week!
 I am thankful for the ability to run, the support and love of my sweet husband, the means to be able to travel, and the joy that sharing Disney experiences brings us! I am also so thankful to have found and befriended all of you- such a great community!


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  Thankful for good health and the time I'll be spending with my amazing family.  Always thankful for my wonderful dh and running partner @Chris-Mo .  Not sure I'd be a runner today if not for him.


----------



## Bree

I’m thankful for being healthy enough to run and having the financial means to splurge on RunDisney. I’m thankful for the support from my husband and my kids. I’m thankful for deciding to lurk on this board almost a year ago. Y’all inspire me and keep me motivated!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD

In terms of Disney and RD, I'm thankful that I'm running the half in 2019. I was on a "five-year plan," having done the 20th anniversary of the marathon in 2013 and 25th in 2018. I didn't plan to run any more races until doing Dopey in 2023 (I want to run all of the races, but that's not in my schedule or budget!). I'm thankful that my mom is still my Disney partner-in-crime and coming with me once again on this trip. 

Outside of Disney and RD, I'm thankful for having two healthy kids, a good DH, and a pretty great life. I'm thankful that my 7yo dog, who had an eye issue earlier this year, only had glaucoma that caused her to lose that eye and not something like cancer. She's still spunky being with just one eye.


----------



## bananabean

Keels said:


> Did I mention I’m thankful for Drew Brees? #WhoDat



As an Eagles fan, I want an unlike button. 

It's fine.  I'm just going to go cry into my Super Bowl gear.  I'm fine.  Really.  Sob.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm thankful that I'm healthy enough to be running again and finances are in a good enough spot to be able to go to Disney for marathon weekend two years in a row!  I'm also thankful for these boards and the running pages so I can "talk" with other like minded people


----------



## JeffW

John VN said:


> r.e.-*bold*---make it to mile 15+,  exit Osceola Parkway to McD's and order a M&M McFlurry
> 
> McFlurry John



Honestly envy you folks that can do this.  Anything beyond liquid and energy gels just hits my stomach hard while running (I did manage about half a dozen M&M's in DHS last year!).  But if it is 2013 hot again, I might get the ice cream and dump it on my head


----------



## mtnmjd

FYI, for BJ's Wholesale Club members, Disney Gift cards offered at larger than usual discount today.
10% off $25 cards, limit 3 of each
8% off $50 cards
6% off $100
7% off 3 packs of $50

I'm thankful for this.


----------



## tidefan

SAFD:  I am thankful for my Lord, my family, and my health.

Also, I did complete that 15-mile run this weekend, and....  it really wasn't that bad.  Weather was near ideal, which helped, but for the first time, I am thinking that I just might can do this!


----------



## Bradley Warner

I'm thankful that I've had the ability to run 3 half marathons and completed my first Spartan trifecta. I'm thankful for my wife and children who have supported me through each and every race this year. I'm also thankful she didnt kill me for booking our next trip home, which just so happened to be on marathon weekend, who knew? I tried to convince her it was merely a coincidence......


----------



## mtnmjd

Bradley Warner said:


> I'm thankful that I've had the ability to run 3 half marathons and completed my first Spartan trifecta. I'm thankful for my wife and children who have supported me through each and every race this year. I'm also thankful she didnt kill me for booking our next trip home, which just so happened to be on marathon weekend, who knew? I tried to convince her it was merely a coincidence......



Congratulations on your 1/2's and Trifecta! 
Where did you run your Spartans? I've been doing a Trifecta each year since 2014 except for this year as I recovered from rotator cuff surgery. Saturday was my Sprint return.

Agree that I would be unable to run these races without the support of my wife, who takes care of everything when I run off to a race or am out all afternoon "training".


----------



## Bradley Warner

mtnmjd said:


> Congratulations on your 1/2's and Trifecta!
> Where did you run your Spartans? I've been doing a Trifecta each year since 2014 except for this year as I recovered from rotator cuff surgery. Saturday was my Sprint return.
> 
> Agree that I would be unable to run these races without the support of my wife, who takes care of everything when I run off to a race or am out all afternoon "training".


I did my sprint at Greek Peak in NY, my super in Barre, Mass. And my beast at Killington.  Looking forward to the half @ disney!


----------



## Bradley Warner

So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


----------



## Chaitali

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


Part of my issue was waiting around in the cold before the race.  I had run in colder temperatures all Winter but generally just get out of the car or house and start running.  It was the waiting around that made all the extra clothes necessary.


----------



## JeffW

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?



Coming from Colorado, I was wearing a few pieces (certainly not all) of my winter gear for last year's race, which was one of the coldest (not "Disney on Ice" cold).  I ran in an earband (which I ditched around half way), shorts, compression socks, a short sleeve tech covered with a long sleeve quarter zip, and fleece gloves.  

The hardest part (and where most people are discussing the layers) is the corral.  I was wearing sweatpants and a hoodie, covered in a commercial garbage bag as a windbreaker while waiting for the start.  Well worth the $16 at Walmart.  You are outside for quite a while before you get to start running, and not being miserable while awake at 4am in the morning is worth the small additional cost and packing


----------



## John VN

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. *I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?*



r.e. bold print -- Many runners are not prepared for our sometimes warm and humid winter days. Not fun being from 10°F to 30°F and running in 70°F with humidity and sun beating down.  Being this far south when compared to NY and other northern locations the UV is more intense and can easily cause sunburn and dehydration if not dealt with accordingly.

IMO, one has to be prepared for 30°F to 80°F and little wind to 20mph winds.


----------



## cavepig

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


It will feel cold.   I came from -20 right before we left.  Most of my December runs were 10 - 20 degrees.  I froze waiting in the corrals, the breeze didn't help either, that's the main issue.   I had layered throwaways on, but was still freezing waiting in the corrals.   My feet were frozen the first couple miles.    I did just run in a tank and skirt, but I didn't toss my throwaway hoodie till mile 1.5ish as it took that long to sort of warm up from corral waiting.  I also had long socks for throwaway arm sleeves I tossed at like mile 17.   I kept my gloves on the whole time and had those heat packs in them for like half the race.

It also seems 30 in Florida feels colder, maybe because of any humidity so it's not dry air.


----------



## IamTrike

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?



As Jeff responded. The race is really not the main concern.  Many people are dropped off at Epcot before 4 am.  Most of those people will be waiting almost 2 hours before they start running.  It's that time period where the cold is really the worst.    Once you get running the cold isn't much of an issue.


----------



## mtnmjd

Bradley Warner said:


> I did my sprint at Greek Peak in NY, my super in Barre, Mass. And my beast at Killington.  Looking forward to the half @ disney!


That's a quality Trifecta! Killington is no joke. Probably the hardest race experience I've encountered.  We've done VT in 2014 and 2016 but opted for the flat and easy Florida Beast last year. The side benefit being a Disney springs stay and monorail bar-crawl to celebrate after.
Have fun with the half in Jan, keep an eye out for the two guys in Spartan shirts as it seems they now make up 80% of my wardrobe.


----------



## PrincessV

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


I'm a former northerner, hailing from WNY. 30* and damp here in FL feels the same to me as 30* and damp up there - unpleasant! I'll reiterate what others have said: the thing we're all mostly talking about when we talk Mylar blankets, throwaway layers, etc. is standing around in the cold, not moving much, for hours before the races start. That's not something I ever did up north and is vastly different than gearing up to start running right away, or walk to the store, or go skiing, etc. Once running, how 30* with a windchill in the low-20s _feels_ varies a lot more: for some folks, that may count as "cool" while for others it's downright "frigid." I think that depends far less on where you live than what your body prefers (aka there's a reason I moved to FL 25+ years ago, lol!)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> SAFD:  I am thankful for my Lord, my family, and my health.
> 
> Also, I did complete that 15-mile run this weekend, and....  it really wasn't that bad.  Weather was near ideal, which helped, but for the first time, I am thinking that I just might can do this!


I was going to ask how yours went- I felt so accomplished after finishing mine! And also realized that I'm about due for a new pair of shoes....


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  Running wise, I'm thankful for the support of so many people here who are so willing to offer expertise and encouragement when needed.  Those areas encompass general running and climate related questions.  

While I've been racing 2011 and more or less consistently running since 2014, I still have a lot to learn especially as it pertains to the marathon.  For me, deciding to run a marathon came after years of never even wanting to run a marathon.  A series of running decisions made last year began to break down those barriers, but in the end, this community helped me make the final decision.  Yet not one single person here pressured me into that decision.  Many offered their own experience, both successes and sweeps.  Ultimately, all those experiences helped me realize and reaffirm my reasons for wanting to run a marathon.

runDisney:  I'm thankful for what I've learned about myself in the process of finishing my first half and going from there.  I once believed that running a half marathon was literally not possible.  As in I could not do it.  After doing it once, I still couldn't believe people who did the 5K and half marathon in those pre official challenge days.  So I look back on my life as a runner and see actual growth.  I'm still not very fast.  Perhaps I never will be.  But I also see a whole lot of things that once seemed impossible that I accomplished.  In the end, it took the enticement of a Sleeping Beauty Castle medal as some kind of "unique Disney souvenir" to start me on this path and encouragement from finishers that a 16 minute per mile pace is not impossible.


----------



## a-mad

*SAFD:*

I'm thankful for (in no particular order):

A very supportive wife and 4 awesome kids who sometimes drive me crazy, and yet I don't know where I'd be without them.
Mint oreos (...with milk)
Disney parks - a huge part of mine and my families lives... and something that brings us a ton of joy every year.
Sweet potato casserole
Running - I was never a great runner, but I signed up for a race at age 27 at the urging of a friend and the rest is... history.
Taysom Hill - #WhoDat
Twizzlers
This awesome site - finding like-minded people who love running AND Disney... and always willing to dispense great advice.


----------



## Keels

I see mylar blankets being mentioned. I still have about 35 left over from January, so I'll bring them to the HHHH meet-up if anyone needs them for the Half or Full, even though we won't because I fully expect to have pool weather.


----------



## Bradley Warner

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


Thank you all for the input, good info to get for sure. As long as there is no pop up blizzard, I think well all do great!


----------



## willieT

Mickey #26 will be my 11th straight Disney Marathon race and my 9th Mickey marathon -- so I've learned the hard way on how the Florida cold seems chillier (pre-race) than in other parts of the country.  But, after suffering here in Orlando for 6+ months with miserable heat/humidity, I'll definitely take the cold weather from last year and also from 2017 -- even with those 30+ mph gusts when heading North on World Drive.  I almost always can run in shorts and a singlet when it's cold, as long as I wear gloves and headband.  But that wind in 2017 forced me to keep my long sleeve shirt for the entire race. 

My gear and accessories recommendations for the pre-race wait and also the race:


Large garbage bag blocks the wind and insulates well.  Cut out a small hole for your head only and keep your arms tucked in.
Shirt/towel for sitting on in the corral. 
2 small plastic bags (to wrap around your feet while sitting in the corral).  Grocery store bags work good here.
Gloves made of synthetic leather (not cotton).  I wore gloves in 2017 for the whole race and my hands were dry despite spilling water/gatorade at every water stop.  I bought 2 cheap pairs at Home Depot ($5).
Hat for the corrals.
Buff Headband (or similar style) for the race rather than a hat.  I can regulate my heat better by occasionally pulling the headband down around my neck, or wrapping it around my nose/mouth if the air is cold. I've had races where I tossed my hat in mile 5 and regret it at mile 10 -- but I can easily keep a headband the whole race.  You can also make one by cutting off a sleeve from an old shirt.
And, of course, the obvious: Wear several layers for the corrals.  You won't regret being over-dressed!
I hope to meet some of you pre-race.   And I'll have a box of large garbage bags to pass out to make some new friends


----------



## JulieODC

I’m thankful to have my health back to a place where I can run regularly and even consider a runDisney race. 

I’m thankful for all my running communities, including this one, that have offered support, advice, distraction, laughs, and companionship!


----------



## IamTrike

willieT said:


> Buff Headband (or similar style) for the race rather than a hat.  I can regulate my heat better by occasionally pulling the headband down around my neck, or wrapping it around my nose/mouth if the air is cold. I've had races where I tossed my hat in mile 5 and regret it at mile 10 -- but I can easily keep a headband the whole race.  You can also make one by cutting off a sleeve from an old shirt.


I am a really big fan of Buffs.   I don't think I would have ever chosen to buy one for myself, but United gave them away in their tent before the NY  Marathon last year.   I wore it for that race and became a big fan. It's not my go to headware of choice for cold weather because of how versatile it is.


----------



## garneska

Another huge fan of Buff.  I started wearing them for hiking and now for running.  I have a fleece one for when it is really cold. Kind of hoping i won't need it but it might come out for the run on Thursday.  I even wear Buffs for normal stuff.  They have cool light weight hats my hubby uses for running.  .


----------



## Bree

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?



It’s going to be a much different experience as others have said. It’s not the same as opening your front door in the winter and going straight into your run. You’ll be standing around doing nothing in the cold for a couple hours. There is no place warm to sit and keep your body warm until the race begins. Even if you pay for race retreat for the half and/or full it’s a very very very long walk to the corrals and you’ll want those layers.


----------



## roxymama

Catching way up.  Here's my thanksgiving thoughts:
  I'm thankful that I feel relatively normal and the same after my first ever marathon experience because I honestly wasn't sure if I'd be unable to walk for a month.  
Thankful that my family is supporting me going on this crazy long weekend adventure with my dad in January and at this point the running thing seems secondary to our chance for some bonding after a very tough year.
Thankful that treadmills exists (CRAZY, I KNOW) because it's already feeling too cold outside to go for even weekend runs outside.


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD:

I am thankful for family and friends who support my crazy running adventures, especially my husband. He bikes on long runs with me, wakes up at crazy hours to walk me to start lines, and drove a group of sweaty runners across the state in May for Run Across Georgia. 
I am thankful that my body has allowed me to run 11 half marathons this year and hopefully one more half marathon and a full marathon. 
I am thankful for a job that has flexible hours so I can run in the afternoon since I am NOT a morning person. 
I am thankful for this board and Instagram and the friendships I have made along the way. I would drive my family and friends crazy if I didn't have y'all to talk to about running. 
I am thankful for Sprite and Reese's cups, which have always been there for me at the end of every long run.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> I am thankful for Sprite and Reese's cups, which have always been there for me at the end of every long run.


Ha! I love this!


----------



## jennamfeo

I am thankful that we have less than 50 days until Marathon Week(end) Shenanigans can begin!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I am thankful that we have less than 50 days until Marathon Week(end) Shenanigans can begin!


Ugh, I mean I want it to come quickly but I need more time for training lol.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Ugh, I mean I want it to come quickly but I need more time for training lol.


Sometimes I forget that races are happening.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Sometimes I forget that races* are happening.



*Fun runs. You spelled races wrong.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> *Fun runs. You spelled races wrong.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> *Fun runs. You spelled races wrong.



Well I do consider the time between character/photostops/margaritas as mini races.  I will race everyone ahead of me to get to the next line before them.
But I also will slow down purposely at the finish line to allow people to bypass me so I can get a better end photo.  So yeah...I guess we can't call the thing as a whole a race for me


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> Even if you pay for race retreat for the half and/or full it’s a very very very long walk to the corrals and you’ll want those layers.


Very good to know.  



jennamfeo said:


> I am thankful that we have less than 50 days until Marathon Week(end) Shenanigans can begin!


Almost terrifyingly close.  Seemed like it would take place sometime around forever when I registered in July.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.


----------



## roxymama

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.



This is only my personality but when doing a short shakeout run around so many people that could also be runners and in such a neat environment I'd have to be super careful to make sure I am running SLOW ENOUGH on my short easy runs.  To really take it easy.  
Also for me, if I am staying up late in parks and waking up early for rope drops, etc...it's the sleep more than anything that my body needs those days leading up to my races.  So my priority would be to get the right amount of sleep first and then fit in SLOW EASY short little runs if they do not sacrifice your sleeping.

But that's just me.


----------



## IamTrike

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.



I've done it both ways.  In general if I am doing taper runs in addition to touring I usually keep them a little on the shorter side.  In years where I am doing Dopey I usually run Tuesday at home, take Weds as a rest day and then count the 5K and 10k as taper runs.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> I've done it both ways.  In general if I am doing taper runs in addition to touring I usually keep them a little on the shorter side.  In years where I am doing Dopey I usually run Tuesday at home, take Weds as a rest day and then count the 5K and 10k as taper runs.



I follow this approach too. Last long run the Sunday before the full, an easy run on Tuesday, rest day on Wed, and use the 5k and 10k as easy runs before the weekend.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

roxymama said:


> This is only my personality but when doing a short shakeout run around so many people that could also be runners and in such a neat environment I'd have to be super careful to make sure I am running SLOW ENOUGH on my short easy runs. To really take it easy.
> Also for me, if I am staying up late in parks and waking up early for rope drops, etc...it's the sleep more than anything that my body needs those days leading up to my races. So my priority would be to get the right amount of sleep first and then fit in SLOW EASY short little runs if they do not sacrifice your sleeping.
> 
> But that's just me.



Great thank you. Definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## cavepig

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.


   Not really.   This year with 'just' the marathon we did run a couple miles after landing on the Thursday, then didn't run again until the marathon on Sunday. Partly because it had been -20 when we left here so running was sucky & I wanted to just run without freezing for like 20ish minutes, but didn't really need it.   When I did Dopey, I flew in on Tuesday and didn't run until the 5k and was fine as it was the shakeout run.  We fly in Wednesday this year and I doubt I'll run anything until the half, it will be my 'shakeout' for the full.    I find the park walking to be just fine for me and didn't need extra runs.    I would rather get a bit of extra sleep than run a couple miles for miles sake.



jennamfeo said:


> I am thankful that we have less than 50 days until Marathon Week(end) Shenanigans can begin!


Woah, less than 50, really.  It's just creepin' up fast!


----------



## lahobbs4

I have spent the past 4 days in the parks either pushing my 5 year old in a stroller or carrying her on my hip. My body hurts SO much worse than after running! I’ve convinced myself that if I can finish this week at the World strong, then I can definitely conquer Dopey


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.


I've found that for me, walking around the parks is sufficient to maintain fitness, but as @DopeyBadger points out below, that walking has essentially replaced 1 or 2 training days at most.  



roxymama said:


> So my priority would be to get the right amount of sleep first and then fit in SLOW EASY short little runs if they do not sacrifice your sleeping.


I agree with this.  I feel better if I've slept "decently" the night before a half. 



lahobbs4 said:


> I have spent the past 4 days in the parks either pushing my 5 year old in a stroller or carrying her on my hip. My body hurts SO much worse than after running! I’ve convinced myself that if I can finish this week at the World strong, then I can definitely conquer Dopey


I caught a nasty cold about 2 weeks before the 2012 Wine & Dine Half.  Between the timing of that cold and time in Disney World before the half, I only did one of my last 5 taper runs.  I still felt less than great on the flight to Orlando and worried that it might cost me my dreams of finishing the Coast to Coast that year.  My first full day in Disney World was slightly better, but I turned a corner the next day.  I wound up finishing that races just 5 minutes slower than my Disneyland Half roughly 10 weeks earlier with an extra photo stop thrown in.  Finishing that race mere days after recovering from a cold _and_ then doing my normal Disney World park touring heading into that race convinced me that the idea of doing my first multi race challenge was very possible. 

So yes, some park touring can be a type of training for Dopey.


----------



## AFwifelife

IamTrike said:


> I've done it both ways.  In general if I am doing taper runs in addition to touring I usually keep them a little on the shorter side.  In years where I am doing Dopey I usually run Tuesday at home, take Weds as a rest day and then count the 5K and 10k as taper runs.



This is exactly what my DopeyBadger plan states for the week of Dopey.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.



I guess the question would be - how many runs would you be converting from taper runs to park days?  If it's 1-2, you're probably fine.  If it's 7-8, then that's probably going to leave you a bit stale come race day.

My wife requires 99% participation from me on our runDisney trips with the family.  So I've got to do full parks like everyone else in the family and race too.  In my experience, this is what I've done.  In theory, I write my plans to emulate the # of days per week in training during the taper as much as possible.  Run 6 days per week in training, then taper is 6 days per week as well (although, the volume is dropped and the last intense exercise is about 10 days out from race day).  But arguably two of my most successful Dopey attempts have come when I had to adlib the training and cut out a day.  So in theory, I would do Mon and Tues as easy days, and then Wed as an OFF day.  Then PR attempts at 5k, 10k, HM and Full.  But I've found having Tuesday off as well has not precluded me from a successful race day(s) experience.  

The other consideration to whether a taper run in FL might be a good idea is a little heat acclimation training.  Research shows it takes about 10 days to really start to acclimate, but some HAT helps more than nothing.  Since I come from WI (where most of my last training runs are done in wind chills as low as -30F, not much sweating, blood is thicker, etc.), I spend the last couple of weeks of training doing Heat Acclimation training (WAY overdress in training to force significant sweating and trying to cause my body to adapt and thin out my blood, produce more sweat).  Haven't really needed the HAT the last two years since it's been cold.  But if it were warm, I use this as a substitute for "having" to do any FL runs prior to the races to help acclimation.  So it's an additional consideration as to whether a run in FL for taper is a good idea.

Training in the cold, but racing in the heat: The need for heat acclimation

Something I'll add to this that I didn't back then though.  Make sure you consider cutting the cool down short so that you don't start to get the chills from removing your personal heat source.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

DopeyBadger said:


> The other consideration to whether a taper run in FL might be a good idea is a little heat acclimation training. Research shows it takes about 10 days to really start to acclimate, but some HAT helps more than nothing. Since I come from WI (where most of my last training runs are done in wind chills as low as -30F, not much sweating, blood is thicker, etc.), I spend the last couple of weeks of training doing Heat Acclimation training (WAY overdress in training to force significant sweating and trying to cause my body to adapt and thin out my blood, produce more sweat). Haven't really needed the HAT the last two years since it's been cold. But if it were warm, I use this as a substitute for "having" to do any FL runs prior to the races to help acclimation. So it's an additional consideration as to whether a run in FL for taper is a good idea.



Oh gosh I hadn't even thought about this so thank you. This'll be my first marathon, so I don't have a goal other than to finish but I'd like to feel as good as possible on the day. I'll bundle and sweat through the snow prior to arrival in FL. Thank you!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Once I arrive, the hay is in the barn. At that point I more focus on sleep, hydration, nutrition and recovery. I'd rather be a little stale than a little fatigued.  If I can lay and elevate by feet, I lay. If I can't lay, I sit. We allow for more travel time and take boats when available, take more Ubers and Lyft, etc. Just packet pickup and the expo on Friday or Saturday is good for a few miles on the feet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ErinBoBerin said:


> Oh gosh I hadn't even thought about this so thank you. This'll be my first marathon, so I don't have a goal other than to finish but I'd like to feel as good as possible on the day. I'll bundle and sweat through the snow prior to arrival in FL. Thank you!



Another thing to keep in mind, it takes longer than most think to lose fitness.  So if you end up taking several days off prior to your first marathon, don't sweat it.  Jack Daniels (famed running coach) has in his book (The Running Formula) a chart that shows the % of current VO2max that is lost over time from not training (or only doing non-running leg aerobic exercise).  I've converted that chart to a graph:

 

The key is that you can see from 0-5 days off from running has no negative effect on VO2max (albeit one measure of running ability/performance).  But the gist of it is, if it comes to race week and you have to take some extra days off because of your Disney vacation, then you'll be fine.  Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Bradley Warner said:


> I did my sprint at Greek Peak in NY, my super in Barre, Mass. And my beast at Killington.  Looking forward to the half @ disney!



My neighbor is the brewer at that farm in Barre...he's also my husband's business partner.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Bradley Warner said:


> So, I see the posts for warm clothes and mylar blankets. I'm coming out of Syracuse NY, my normal winter run temps are between 10° and 30°. I'm questioning whether it's going to be "cold" or just cool for a northerner?


Oh no...I thought that I'd be fine last year coming from central MA. Uh, I was SO wrong. The main issue is waiting for so long in the cold, not the actual running part. Don't be like Simba's Girl and take the cold seriously.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ErinBoBerin said:


> Question for everyone who does park days before the races - do you still do taper runs? I'm worried that a couple of morning 5ks plus full days in the park will be too much, but also worried that just walking around won't be enough.



My last run of my plan will be the morning of the day we fly out. The 2 days before the marathon are written in as "30 minute strolls" which I'm pretty sure I'm going to stroll more than 30 minutes in Disney so I've got that.


----------



## LSUfan4444

It's turkey trot day.....go earn those extra calories.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUfan4444 said:


> It's turkey trot day.....go earn those extra calories.


No turkey trot here but I did get a 1.6 mile walk done with our 10 month old puppy as it was early enough for no traffic or wildlife!  We may go back out around noon for round 2


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUfan4444 said:


> It's turkey trot day.....go earn those extra calories.


Our Turkey Trot was last weekend and I like it better that way. I got to sleep in this morning and I get to start pre-gaming earlier! Cheers to a rest day on Turkey Day!


----------



## Bree

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

No turkey trot for me. I woke up to this and decided to blow it off.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> No turkey trot for me. I woke up to this and decided to blow it off.
> 
> View attachment 366474


Yikes...


----------



## SarahDisney

I turkey treadmilled.


----------



## FFigawi

I ran 4 miles around the neighborhood in preparation for dinner at V&A tonight. Not nearly enough calories burned to make up for the dinner, but it's a start.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

No turkey trot for me! My foot has been really bothering me, so in an effort to rest it, I swam 1 mile at my sister’s gym. Swimming will probably always be my 1st love.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## steph0808

No turkey trot here either - it was lift and core day, so I got that done and ate myself silly. Now waiting for dessert!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

DopeyBadger said:


> The key is that you can see from 0-5 days off from running has no negative effect on VO2max (albeit one measure of running ability/performance). But the gist of it is, if it comes to race week and you have to take some extra days off because of your Disney vacation, then you'll be fine. Enjoy the moment!



Thanks @DopeyBadger !!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

2nd walk was only was .5 miles - I think I finally tired him out!


----------



## garneska

@Dis_Yoda pics please, love puppies


----------



## jhoannam

Hey everybody! So my IT band/left knee started hurting during my last long run (15 miles), I’ve been pushing on but today during my 6 miles I was only able to run 1.75, walk 2 miles, run walk the rest of the way. I have to run 16 this weekend but I don’t know how I’m going to do it. I need help, what can I do to strengthen my IT band while continuing my training? I’m training for the full.


----------



## garneska

jhoannam said:


> Hey everybody! So my IT band/left knee started hurting during my last long run (15 miles), I’ve been pushing on but today during my 6 miles I was only able to run 1.75, walk 2 miles, run walk the rest of the way. I have to run 16 this weekend but I don’t know how I’m going to do it. I need help, what can I do to strengthen my IT band while continuing my training? I’m training for the full.



If you are not foam rolling, start immediately and do it everyday.


----------



## KattyBelle

Happy Thanksgiving!

So glad I was able to get in 8 miles this morning with beautiful weather.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## jhoannam

garneska said:


> If you are not foam rolling, start immediately and do it everyday.


I’m doing it sporadically. I’ll start doing regularly.


----------



## jmasgat

jhoannam said:


> I’m doing it sporadically. I’ll start doing regularly.



I agree with the foam roller, along with other hip and quad strengthening exercises but find that if I already have an IT band issue, I need to be careful about how aggressively to treat. Rolling over an injured area does not help me if it's an active flare up. Foam rolling  shouldn't be painful (uncomfortable, sure, but pain is bad) Your mileage may vary!

I would strongly consider resting and skipping the 16 miler. Rest and ice. You still have 7 weeks to go and you will not enjoy the marathon if your IT band is bad---and I say this based on experience doing Disney marathon with a bad IT band.


----------



## lhermiston

I had a dream last night that I met Craig T. Nelson and I was going to show him my Mr. Incredible shirt that I’m wearing for the marathon, but I woke up before I found the picture on my phone.


----------



## jhoannam

jmasgat said:


> I agree with the foam roller, along with other hip and quad strengthening exercises but find that if I already have an IT band issue, I need to be careful about how aggressively to treat. Rolling over an injured area does not help me if it's an active flare up. Foam rolling  shouldn't be painful (uncomfortable, sure, but pain is bad) Your mileage may vary!
> 
> I would strongly consider resting and skipping the 16 miler. Rest and ice. You still have 7 weeks to go and you will not enjoy the marathon if your IT band is bad---and I say this based on experience doing Disney marathon with a bad IT band.


Thanks! I’ve been really bad and haven’t done any cross training, I guess I’m paying for it now. I will skip the long run this weekend and start Xtraining on Monday. I know I don’t have IT band issues when I’m lifting I just hope I can strengthen my muscles in the next 7 weeks and continue to train.


----------



## croach

If you like Pro Compression gear, they are having a 2 for $39 sale. EBF19 code at checkout. Looks like they also have a different code on their site for $19.99 a pair. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

garneska said:


> @Dis_Yoda pics please, love puppies



Ok!

Getting him to look at photos is sometimes impossible....


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> Ok!
> 
> Getting him to look at photos is sometimes impossible....



He's beautiful!!


----------



## garneska

@Dis_Yoda love it! That first pic is awesome love the look on his face!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Turkey Trot for all four of us in Asheville, NC, yesterday morning. Incredibly hilly 5k course with tons of tight turns the first 2 miles. This was my first race since the CC5k in late Sept (after which I twisted both ankles while walking in flip flops), and surprisingly just about two minutes slower. I was still the last in our family — DH won his age group and DS16 was second in his (and you can tell which side of the family my boys gets their speed from).


----------



## QueenFernando

jhoannam said:


> Hey everybody! So my IT band/left knee started hurting during my last long run (15 miles), I’ve been pushing on but today during my 6 miles I was only able to run 1.75, walk 2 miles, run walk the rest of the way. I have to run 16 this weekend but I don’t know how I’m going to do it. I need help, what can I do to strengthen my IT band while continuing my training? I’m training for the full.



DH was having left knee problems on longer runs which turned out to be his IT.  A sports physical therapist gave him some stretches that have helped a lot.  Google "stretches for it band".  He also recommended foam rolling.  The best stretch for him is leaning against the wall stretching the outside of his left leg.  Cross right leg over left for stability.  Hard to explain typing here, but there are good examples when you Google it.


----------



## Sakigt

Ran a half marathon on Thanksgiving then took a nap then made dinner for the fam. Shocked how sore my quads are.... This Friday should be a 16 miler then maybe a 20 miler somewhere. Last year I did an 8 mile/16 mile back to back to test Goofy. Got two new pairs of Black Friday running shoes for $10 more than I paid for one pair last year. Also loaded up on 4 pairs of Injini toe socks.

Costume wise: everything is in the mail.

5k: Chip and Dale PJs
10k: Jack Skellington and Sally
Half: Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde
Full: Mary Poppins and Bert (Jolly Holiday)


----------



## KattyBelle

Oof...managed to complete 16 miles this morning & they were rough. The weather wasn’t too bad, as it was somewhat cool (mid-50s), but it was super humid. 

Currently on my living room floor trying to stretch. Not sure if I’m going to make it back up. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cavepig

KattyBelle said:


> Oof...managed to complete 16 miles this morning & they were rough. The weather wasn’t too bad, as it was somewhat cool (mid-50s), but it was super humid.
> 
> Currently on my living room floor trying to stretch. Not sure if I’m going to make it back up.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Oh, I would love some humidity, it feels so dry here with snow on the way.  Way to go on your 16!  I did 16 too, I feel that is always a magic number for reasons I have no idea.


----------



## steph0808

I had my first marathon weekend dream last night.

I dreamed that my mom and I traveled to Disneyland Europe (?) for marathon weekend. I was running the half marathon, like I am at WDW 2019, but I overslept until 9:30 a.m., thinking that I was running on Sunday instead of Saturday (I have only done the marathon on marathon weekend before, so this makes sense to me). 

I was in a freaking panic! 

I'll be setting so many alarms for Saturday morning.


----------



## Beeble

Why do you need to get to the corrals so early? Can't you just roll in a half hour before your corral start time?


----------



## SarahDisney

Beeble said:


> Why do you need to get to the corrals so early? Can't you just roll in a half hour before your corral start time?



You can, but you'll probably be at the back of the corral (behind a greater mass of people ... and the further back your corral is, the worse that can be), and you run the risk of being late if the corrals are running ahead of what you thought the schedule would be (since the only start time they announce is for corral A, aka the start of the race).
There are people who get to their corrals right before they start. But those people generally know the risks and are okay with them. Not everyone feels that way. It's a matter of personal preference mostly.


----------



## rteetz

Beeble said:


> Why do you need to get to the corrals so early? Can't you just roll in a half hour before your corral start time?


If you are in the last corral sure. They start moving corrals roughly 30 minutes before start time. People in A and B who were late were all mad because they started moving them that early for wine and dine.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm pretty happy, did 14 miles today and I'm not feeling it too bad.  Just curious because I didn't see an expiration date, but is there usually one for Clif Energy gels?  I had two and used one today.  Best case, I got them while running the LA Marathon in March 2017, otherwise they were from the WDW Marathon in 2016.  Seemed to work ok.  Right after, I went to the running store and they didn't have Clif gels, but had GU.  Is that pretty similar to Clif or any major difference?  They also had Jelly Belly energy jelly beans.  Has anyone tried these before?  Thanks!  I'm getting excited!  I laughed because I did the Dallas Turkey Trot 5k on Thursday and they have an 8 miler option, and I thought about doing it and then realized it wasn't a long enough training run for me at this stage.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> I'm pretty happy, did 14 miles today and I'm not feeling it too bad.  Just curious because I didn't see an expiration date, but is there usually one for Clif Energy gels?  I had two and used one today.  Best case, I got them while running the LA Marathon in March 2017, otherwise they were from the WDW Marathon in 2016.  Seemed to work ok.  Right after, I went to the running store and they didn't have Clif gels, but had GU.  Is that pretty similar to Clif or any major difference?  They also had Jelly Belly energy jelly beans.  Has anyone tried these before?  Thanks!  I'm getting excited!  I laughed because I did the Dallas Turkey Trot 5k on Thursday and they have an 8 miler option, and I thought about doing it and then realized it wasn't a long enough training run for me at this stage.


Sports beans are my go to. That’s what is supplied at runDisney races now too.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Just had the realization that fairly soon we should see the weekend guide...It was sometime early Dec. last year right? For some reason the 8th comes to mind.

In other news...4 weeks till taper time!!!


----------



## cavepig

Neon Cactus said:


> I'm pretty happy, did 14 miles today and I'm not feeling it too bad.  Just curious because I didn't see an expiration date, but is there usually one for Clif Energy gels?  I had two and used one today.  Best case, I got them while running the LA Marathon in March 2017, otherwise they were from the WDW Marathon in 2016.  Seemed to work ok.  Right after, I went to the running store and they didn't have Clif gels, but had GU.  Is that pretty similar to Clif or any major difference?  They also had Jelly Belly energy jelly beans.  Has anyone tried these before?  Thanks!  I'm getting excited!  I laughed because I did the Dallas Turkey Trot 5k on Thursday and they have an 8 miler option, and I thought about doing it and then realized it wasn't a long enough training run for me at this stage.



They do have an expiration date, I've eaten old ones before and never had ill effects.    Some gel brands are thicker than others, ingredients can vary, and amount of sodium/potassium/etc. can vary.    Some can upset your stomach where others don't, so they aren't exactly the same, it just takes trying them out to find if they will upset your stomach. 



Simba's Girl said:


> Just had the realization that fairly soon we should see the weekend guide...It was sometime early Dec. last year right? For some reason the 8th comes to mind.
> 
> In other news...4 weeks till taper time!!!


  Sounds about right.  I looked & I saved the corral charts on December 13, 2017.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 44 days until the start of marathon weekend!

I'm sitting in my office, watching the rain fall down and waiting for it to turn to snow so I can go out and get a 15 mile run in. Seems like a good time to get down with some Sundays are for Disney. Who goes to Disney Springs? What do you like to see, do and eat there?

I haven't been to Disney Springs since it was Downtown Disney. My wife and kids really liked taking the boat from POR. For marathon weekend, we booked at POR again partially so they could take the boat to Disney Springs again. Last time, I ate at Earl of Sandwich, browsed some stores and did a little shopping.

This coming trip, I think my wife and kids will head down while I go to the expo, but we might go over again as a family another morning. I want to try Daily Poutine and maybe look at a shadow box for the dopey medals. I'm sure my wife will pick out an ornament at the Christmas store and my youngest is bound and determined to drop a few bucks at Goofy's Candy Kitchen.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 44 days until the start of marathon weekend!
> 
> I'm sitting in my office, watching the rain fall down and waiting for it to turn to snow so I can go out and get a 15 mile run in. Seems like a good time to get down with some Sundays are for Disney. Who goes to Disney Springs? What do you like to see, do and eat there?
> 
> I haven't been to Disney Springs since it was Downtown Disney. My wife and kids really liked taking the boat from POR. For marathon weekend, we booked at POR again partially so they could take the boat to Disney Springs again. Last time, I ate at Earl of Sandwich, browsed some stores and did a little shopping.
> 
> This coming trip, I think my wife and kids will head down while I go to the expo, but we might go over again as a family another morning. I want to try Daily Poutine and maybe look at a shadow box for the dopey medals. I'm sure my wife will pick out an ornament at the Christmas store and my youngest is bound and determined to drop a few bucks at Goofy's Candy Kitchen.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



We had the rain last night (not a lot) and have the snow now that you'll be getting I'm guessing.  Hopefully, you aren't going to get the winds too as it's awful white out conditions out.  Good Luck on your 15!  



I'm not a huge Disney Springs fan.  We didn't go last trip, so I guess we went the trip before and ate at Blaze Pizza. Mine was forgotten then when I finally got it, it seemed undercooked.   Others in my group liked it though.

  The redo with the water stuff in the middle is nice.  I'm just not big on the generic non-Disney type stores there, so don't bother with them.    The live music is fine except when we were there I could hear two groups at once and it was not enjoyable.  I like the Disney Co-op store a lot.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> We had the rain last night (not a lot) and have the snow now that you'll be getting I'm guessing. Hopefully, you aren't going to get the winds too as it's awful white out conditions out. Good Luck on your 15!



The whiteout is supposed to come later. I’m hoping to run just as the rain turns to snow and before the sidewalks get slick.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Beeble said:


> Why do you need to get to the corrals so early? Can't you just roll in a half hour before your corral start time?



If you are driving to the start keep in mind that, depending on the race, they start shutting roads down between 3 and 4 am. There are those who drive, arrive early and sit in their car until heading to the corral.  Those of us who rely on Disney transportation mostly error on the side of earlier busses; there have been horror stories posted here about busses getting lost, not running as late as expected getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I preferred Downtown Disney before the redesign that turned it into Disney Springs. It feels less like Disney and more like any number of generic upscale malls to me now. I especially miss poking around in the little niche collectibles store Hoi Polloi that seemed to be forced out in favor of the generic Star Wars/Marvel stores. I do really enjoy dinner at Raglan Road and dark chocolate hot fudge sundaes at Ghirardelli, though.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: we don’t head to DS too much and I haven’t tried many of the new things they have there. DH’s favorite is Jock Lindsey’s Hangar Bar so he can brag about being a pilot. Their apps are pretty good too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  We love Disney Springs now!  It actually draws us to go back there multiple times during trips!  So many wonderful restaurants and bar/lounge options along with shopping for what you forget you needed or if you need an emergency replacement (Fit2Run has been our friend a few times!). 

Restaurants: 
The Boathouse
Paddlefish
Enzo's Hideaway

Bars/Lounges:
Homecomin'
Wine Bar George
Morimoto Asia 
The Hanger 
Splitsville


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I enjoy heading over to Disney Springs during a trip, but it’s not a must do. In all honesty, the vast number of restaurants is becoming a turn off for me though. Particularly with so many of the older places getting shut down for a few months and then re-opened as essentially the same place with a new name and “modern” decor. To echo some earlier sentiments, it does feel like an upscale outdoor mall in a lot of places now and I’ll say that I’d definitely feel out of place in most of the retail spaces in there.

Going over for a movie and early dinner on the Saturday of Marathon Weekend has become a nice tradition.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I'm sitting in my office, watching the rain fall down and waiting for it to turn to snow so I can go out and get a 15 mile run in. Seems like a good time to get down with some Sundays are for Disney. Who goes to Disney Springs? What do you like to see, do and eat there?


I love Disney Springs. So many great places to eat. I think my favorite is Homecomin followed closely by Boathouse. They keep opening more places that I need to try as well. I’ll do a little shopping too. I like the Co-Op and always check out the candy store as well as the Christmas store for ornaments.


----------



## pluto377

We usually go to Disney Springs every trip because my kids love T-Rex.  And I love Ghiradelli.  I also like going to the World of Disney store and the toy store, but I haven't been since they were redone.  I hear they're not as good now...  Depending on the weather my plan is to maybe go there on Saturday after the half.  If it's super warm though I'll be hanging by the pool instead.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Who goes to Disney Springs? What do you like to see, do and eat there?


My home resort is Saratoga Springs and I always stay in Congress Park so Disney Springs is just a 5-10 min walk over the bridge for me! I usually stick to the Marketplace unless I am taking advantage of the bus stop to resort hop (I miss the Marketplace bus stop!)

It's nice to be able to grab a quick bite at Starbucks or Earl of Sandwich and just bring it back to my room. Wolfgang Puck Express has great food options too! Dockside Margaritas and the Hanger Bar (ooh, venturing into the Landing!) are great for a drink or two.

For shopping I typically stick to the Christmas shop, Tren-D, the Marketplace Co-Op, and World of Disney. I will occasionally stop in the Star Wars store, Goofy's candy shop or one of the kiosks too.

I have a friend who works at the VOID, so I had an opportunity to experience it first hand last month. Wow! I highly recommend it. My friend said the new Wreck it Ralph experience will be really cool too (they are keeping the Star Wars experience too, so you can choose your adventure). While I haven't been to the movie theater in Disney Springs, I have enjoyed the theater pre-race in Downtown Disney in California.

***Future question idea: Last night I was thinking about fueling which brought me to the question of how to carry it during the marathon. A question regarding how you plan to carry fuel/hydration (ziplock bags, pockets, handhelds, hydration belt/vest, etc.) would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Neon Cactus

On most trips, I find I don't go very often.  I do most of my shopping in the parks.  On this trip, I'm not planning on doing any parks (yet, anyway), so I'll probably go there Saturday and after the race at some point.  I usually only go for the Disney specific shops, I love the Disney art and the Christmas shops, and I have to stock up on the Goofy Sour Balls at the candy store.  I do want to try Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar.


----------



## BigEeyore

Got my 16 miler done this morning! Bailed on the 8 miler yesterday and got on the bike trainer for 25 miles instead due to 36 degrees and rain.  This will be marathon #6 for me, but these long runs never get any easier! 

Love Disney Springs - Blaze pizza is a (delicious) bargain, and a great pre-race dinner IMHO.  So many great shops to browse!  Sprinkles or Erin McKenna's for a yummy cupcake of course!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Been away from the 2019 Marathon Weekend Tread for a while.  I got injured, had ankle surgery, and had to let go of plans to run the 2019 Dopey, which would have been my 5th year.  So everytime I went to the tread I would get depressed.  But I wanted to say hi and send good wishes to everyone getting set to go in just a few more weeks!  I hope the training and preparations are going well!  I have set my sights on 2020 and will live vicariously through you all in 2019!

As for SAFD - I do like to go to Disney Springs during Marathon Weekend.  I would often go on the Saturday after the Half and go to Earl of Sandwich and a movie.  It was a great way to stay off my feet.  Outside of Marathon Weeekend I do like to spend at least one afternoon during a trip, or the first evening, to wander some of the shops, get some hot chocolate, etc.  I am a big sucker for the Christmas store, the lego store and of course the World of Disney store.


----------



## Bree

I like Disney Springs! The variety of food is awesome and I like the non-Disney stores. Even though I live 45 minutes away I don’t get over there  too often. Parking is insane on the weekends.


----------



## TCB in FLA

I like DS, fun way to spend a few hours. I don’t think anyone has mentioned Uniqlo, which has some affordable and cute Disney shirts. My boys like the soccer store and the place that sells trendy sports socks (Stance? they aren’t here to ask). We have a Blaze pizza here, extremely popular with teen boys if you need to fill them up.

Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> ***Future question idea: Last night I was thinking about fueling which brought me to the question of how to carry it during the marathon. A question regarding how you plan to carry fuel/hydration (ziplock bags, pockets, handhelds, hydration belt/vest, etc.) would be helpful. Thanks!



It’ll be next week’s SAFD, unless you get antsy and decide to post it to the group earlier!



Baloo in MI said:


> Been away from the 2019 Marathon Weekend Tread for a while.  I got injured, had ankle surgery, and had to let go of plans to run the 2019 Dopey, which would have been my 5th year.  So everytime I went to the tread I would get depressed.  But I wanted to say hi and send good wishes to everyone getting set to go in just a few more weeks!  I hope the training and preparations are going well!  I have set my sights on 2020 and will live vicariously through you all in 2019!
> 
> As for SAFD - I do like to go to Disney Springs during Marathon Weekend.  I would often go on the Saturday after the Half and go to Earl of Sandwich and a movie.  It was a great way to stay off my feet.  Outside of Marathon Weeekend I do like to spend at least one afternoon during a trip, or the first evening, to wander some of the shops, get some hot chocolate, etc.  I am a big sucker for the Christmas store, the lego store and of course the World of Disney store.



I’m sorry to hear about your injury and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.


I’m not southern but it’s the best fried chicken I’ve ever had. Also some of the best sweet tea I’ve ever had.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TCB in FLA said:


> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.



I grew up in North Florida and lived in Macon for 4 years.  Homecomin has great biscuits and fried chicken.  Art Smith lives in Jasper, FL so southern roots are evident.  

The spiced pecans and pickles aren’t as good as some other places.


----------



## BigEeyore

TCB in FLA said:


> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.



I thought it was just OK, especially for the price $$$.  I honestly prefer the Polite Pig - not really classic southern, but BBQ with lots of good southern side dishes. And a LOT less money than Homecomin


----------



## Keels

TCB in FLA said:


> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.



I'm pretty picky about my Southern cuisine, but Homecomin' is fine. It's not destination eating for my by any stretch, but I like the Shine Bar and will usually grab one of the "side plates" with biscuits, mac 'n' cheese and cole slaw. The chicken thigh appetizer is pretty legit too, as are the deviled eggs. 

I like the food better there than Polite Pig, but again - I'm really picky about Southern cuisine.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Sundays: I haven't been to DS since it was in the process of transformation from DTD. I'm not really sad about this as many of the stores we have locally, like the aforementioned Uniqulo. Only thing that intrigues me are new eateries but not so much as to draw me from the resorts.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: I really like Disney Springs for the food options. I don’t really shop much and if I do, it’s all the old stores that were there when it was downtown Disney. I’ve tried the Daily Poutine, Homecomin, the Polite Pig, the food trucks, and Jock Lindsay’s. I enjoyed Homecomin but agree with others that Polite Pig is really good and cheaper.


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD: I love the Christmas store at Disney Springs. I am also obsessed with Earl of Sandwich. Unfortunately most of our shorter weekend trips don't leave the time for us to get out there more. It seems to change every time we go! 



TCB in FLA said:


> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.



I'm very picky about my fried chicken and mac n' cheese and I'd say it's a solid 3 out of 5. The mac n' cheese is really good, but it doesn't compare to some of the homemade varieties I have had. Overall I thought it was good, but we've never made it back there again so it isn't at the top of my list.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I like DS restaurants, but am not a big shopper. I go when I have something planned, like dinner, a movie, the Christmas Tree Trail, etc, then wander into a store or two and leave. It is usually too crowded for my taste.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> The whiteout is supposed to come later. I’m hoping to run just as the rain turns to snow and before the sidewalks get slick.


 Did you get your run in?  We only ended up with like 2" & less just north,  but just south of us they got 10".  Doesn't mother nature we have marathon weekend coming up, ha!



Baloo in MI said:


> Been away from the 2019 Marathon Weekend Tread for a while.  I got injured, had ankle surgery, and had to let go of plans to run the 2019 Dopey, which would have been my 5th year.  So everytime I went to the tread I would get depressed.  But I wanted to say hi and send good wishes to everyone getting set to go in just a few more weeks!  I hope the training and preparations are going well!  I have set my sights on 2020 and will live vicariously through you all in 2019!


  Oh boo!   I hope you heal up!


----------



## tidefan

11 weeks down, 7 to go...

16 miler went OK today...  Calves are a bit tight...


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> Did you get your run in? We only ended up with like 2" & less just north, but just south of us they got 10". Doesn't mother nature we have marathon weekend coming up, ha!



Yup! Lots of sleet and wind the first 3 miles, then pretty pleasant (snow, but no wind) for the next 8. Last 4 miles were a drag, though. The snow had started to accumulate and it was hard to get a ton of traction, especially uphill. I avoided the worst of it, though. I’d say another 5-7 inches came down after I got home.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD - I like Disney Springs, but it is hard for me to give up park time in order to go there. For marathon weekend, we are at AKL, so not sure we will make the trip. Maybe if I meet a friend who lives in Orlando, but otherwise, it will have to be on a trip that is longer than four nights.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

TCB in FLA said:


> I like DS, fun way to spend a few hours. I don’t think anyone has mentioned Uniqlo, which has some affordable and cute Disney shirts. My boys like the soccer store and the place that sells trendy sports socks (Stance? they aren’t here to ask). We have a Blaze pizza here, extremely popular with teen boys if you need to fill them up.
> 
> Question for the southerners: How is Homecomin’? I grew up with good southern cooking and Asheville is full of trendy southern restaurants. I know folks overall really like the restaurant, but I wonder how much of that is just the novelty of southern-style dishes.



 I thought Homecoming was pretty good, BUT having lived in the South for over 20 years and in foodie cities, I was less impressed, especially for the cost. I can easily go out and find places with better fried chicken for about 10 bucks compared to 30. That said, overall the food is good and the concept is good—it just probably will not live up to the hype. I would go back but I would try something other than the chicken, which I found oily. I thought the food at Ragland Road was actually better.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD: I have never actually made it to DS, I can’t imagine trading park or pool time for it, and dragging along preschoolers seemed like a poor choice. I am not a fan of shopping and have seen nothing compelling at downtown Disney at DL, so I see little appeal. As marathon weekend will be sans kids, DH has requested to go to at least check out the void. Perhaps I will change my outlook?


----------



## BigEeyore

Will Christmas stuff still be up for marathon weekend? (apologize if this was already discussed a few hundred pages ago...)


----------



## JulieODC

Happy belated Thanksgiving all! I managed 2 turkey trots this year - a 4 miler the weekend before, and dragged my hubby to one in vermont on thanksgiving day (it was 1 degree out!).

I’ve got a 10k on Saturday and a 5k on Sunday (family run in town) - so getting my race chops back!!

Haven’t been to DS since it was still under construction- and we usually don’t make it there on our trips. But I need to get back and try a few of the new restaurants!


----------



## ZellyB

We like Disney Springs but it’s not a must-do. We usually have a non-park day so that is typically when we go. 

I like Homecomin’ and the chicken was very good but would agree with others that I’ve had better for a much cheaper price. Still it was solid good comfort food with some unique presentations.


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> SAFD - I like Disney Springs, but it is hard for me to give up park time in order to go there. For marathon weekend, we are at AKL, so not sure we will make the trip. Maybe if I meet a friend who lives in Orlando, but otherwise, it will have to be on a trip that is longer than four nights.



I’m in the same boat. We didn’t go in 2017 because it was only a 3.5 day trip and I wanted to stick to the parks. We’re going at least once in 2019, but I don’t know if we’ll eat enough there to change my mind considerably. Like I said, we like the boat ride down and it can be a nice change of pace.


----------



## cavepig

BigEeyore said:


> Will Christmas stuff still be up for marathon weekend? (apologize if this was already discussed a few hundred pages ago...)


In 2015 marathon was a little later like this year, Jan 11 in 2015 versus the 13th this year and I have pictures of Christmas stuff. The tree was up on Main St. when we ran through. Right after the weekend stuff started coming down.  A quick glance at photos and I see Epcot & Studios Christmas stuff was still up too at the start of our trip and it looks like the Monday after for sure at Epcot there was stuff up.  
So, maybe.


----------



## ANIM8R

BigEeyore said:


> Will Christmas stuff still be up for marathon weekend? (apologize if this was already discussed a few hundred pages ago...)



In 2013, the marathon was on Jan 13th and the Christmas decor was still up...including the now-defunct Osborne lights in DHS.

If I remember correctly, everything was down on the following Monday (the 14th). So don't plan on a "we'll go back tomorrow for some pictures" strategy! I'd hate for you to miss out!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: We really like Disney Springs. It's great for a non-park arrival or departure day. I think it's definitely worth going to at least once, especially for the restaurants and WOD store. We've also been there on weekend nights when they have fun entertainment (music) and it has been fun to grab a treat and listen.


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> I turkey treadmilled.


Me too!



jhoannam said:


> Hey everybody! So my IT band/left knee started hurting during my last long run (15 miles), I’ve been pushing on but today during my 6 miles I was only able to run 1.75, walk 2 miles, run walk the rest of the way. I have to run 16 this weekend but I don’t know how I’m going to do it. I need help, what can I do to strengthen my IT band while continuing my training? I’m training for the full.


If you haven't yet, start Googling ITBS - there's a ton of info out there and depending on what's causing it for you, there can be different kinds of remedies. I battle it chronically - have for decades. In my case, it has nothing to do with core/hip/glute strength (which is what's commonly known as the #1 cause), and everything to do with a physical deformity that can't be "fixed" (scoliosis) coupled with running cambered roads and sidewalks. For me, keeping it mostly at bay requires ALL of the following:
1. The right shoes - just enough stability, in just the right placement, to offset my unfixable wonky gait and cambered roads.
2. Foam rolling and targeted deep tissue massage: I foam roll my quads and supportive muscles around the IT Band (NEVER the IT Band itself!) every day, morning and night, plus before and after every run. I work out extreme tightness by rolling on a softball and/or using a power massager.
3. I strength train weekly, plus practice yoga and Pilates to keep the entire core chain strong and flexible.

I tried a new shoe for a half-marathon last week and both IT Bands protested loudly afterward. I needed to do 18 training miles yesterday, so I took this approach: walked the first 1/4 mile, did 30/30 intervals from there, and did an extra walk interval at each 1/2 mile. Just adding that little extra walking helped keep my IT Bands from freaking out and I got it done. (And I did it in better shoes, too.) Outer knees were a little sore after, but nothing really bad. ITBS is a beast, but try some things and see what works - it can get better, I promise!



Beeble said:


> Why do you need to get to the corrals so early? Can't you just roll in a half hour before your corral start time?


They need to move 10,000-25,000+ people from the main start area to the corrals, and then into the corrals, and that simply takes time.
In addition to what others have said, I'll add that every race, at least one bus gets lost and takes forever to get to the start. Leaving early helps ensure that if you wind up on that unlucky bus, you'll still arrive in time to start with your corral. And yes, if driving, roads close and traffic backs up: the later you hit the road, the more likely you are to wind up in a traffic jam. Once you make it to the start area, you'll find very, very long lines for porta-potties, so if there's any possibility you'll need one, work that into your time figuring, too.



Neon Cactus said:


> Just curious because I didn't see an expiration date, but is there usually one for Clif Energy gels?


I can't remember if it was Clif or GU, but I had gels that were technically "expired" - I ate them anyway and it was fine! But I like to live on the edge. 



Simba's Girl said:


> Just had the realization that fairly soon we should see the weekend guide...It was sometime early Dec. last year right? For some reason the 8th comes to mind.


I had a not-quite-ready-for-prime-time link to it on Dec. 7 last year, so yeah - Dec. 8 is probably right for release! Waivers were Dec. 13.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:* I'm not a fan of Disney Springs. I have no interest in visiting a mall while at WDW, so most of it is lost on me. I do enjoy the parking garage, though, especially if it's a million degrees and I don't want my luggage baking in my car for hours, so I often opt to go there for lunch on arrival day, while waiting for my room to be ready.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Love hearing everyone's progress. Did my first 20 miler this weekend. It was 9 degrees when I started and had an ice cube form in my water bottle during the run. Two more 20 milers before 26.2. The last one will be two days before Christmas in Florida. Glad to have one training run in closer to race weather. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## jhoannam

Marathon weekend is fast approaching! When will we know our coral placement?


----------



## jennamfeo

This one time we got lost trying to find our way back to POR because apparently after a certain time they stop boating back and you have to take a bus that is all the way across Disney Springs. And then we got off on the wrong bus stop and ended up at POFQ instead of POR, so we stopped in a bar for a nightcap before walking back to POR. 
And that's really all I have to say about Disney Springs.

Marathon training is stupid. And I can't even really complain because my longest scheduled run on this training plan is 14 miles, you guys with your 16-20 milers -- WOOF. But yesterday I did 12 miles and that's basically a HM and it didn't end with a medal and I was tired the whole rest of the day. Not sure why I thought this was a good idea.....


----------



## apdebord

I really like Disney Springs.  The town center shopping is not a must-do, but I like to see the Disney items at kate spade.  I'm also a sucker for the Lilly Pulitzer store as we do not have a stand-alone one at home. 

I'm in the minority about disliking Homecoming and The Boathouse.  It was a service issue both times. I enjoyed the apps at Homecoming, so I'd definitely go back to the bar.  We went to lunch at The Boathouse and split an entree and the server was visibly upset about it; he kept trying to tell us we needed our own entrees. Very odd experience.  But we would like to go down to the pier bar next trip.

I have done apps and drinks at The Edison and thought it was great.  We really STK, Hangar Bar and Sprinkles too. 

We plan to do a DS crawl during Marathon Weekend. I'm excited to try Wine Bar George and Paddlefish.  I've never been to Paradiso, but willing to give it a shot.  When I lived in Arlington, VA, Jaleo was a frequent stop on my walk home from the metro, so I'm sure once that opens it will be a great addition.


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> Will Christmas stuff still be up for marathon weekend? (apologize if this was already discussed a few hundred pages ago...)


I am thinking MK will still have some stuff up but the resorts and other parks will be down.


----------



## rteetz

apdebord said:


> I'm in the minority about disliking Homecoming and The Boathouse. It was a service issue both times. I enjoyed the apps at Homecoming, so I'd definitely go back to the bar. We went to lunch at The Boathouse and split an entree and the server was visibly upset about it; he kept trying to tell us we needed our own entrees. Very odd experience. But we would like to go down to the pier bar next trip.


That is very weird. I suggest trying the Boathouse again if you can.


----------



## Jason Bryer

jennamfeo said:


> Marathon training is stupid. And I can't even really complain because my longest scheduled run on this training plan is 14 miles, you guys with your 16-20 milers -- WOOF. But yesterday I did 12 miles and that's basically a HM and it didn't end with a medal and I was tired the whole rest of the day. Not sure why I thought this was a good idea.....



This literally made me laugh out loud in my office. I have had the same thoughts. I have ran at least 15 half marathon or longer runs this year, and I have exactly two medals to show for it. And when I come home, my family isn't outside cheering me to the finish line. What's up with that?! I just ran 20 miles and now have a list of chores to do!!!


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Marathon training is stupid. And I can't even really complain because my longest scheduled run on this training plan is 14 miles, you guys with your 16-20 milers -- WOOF. But yesterday I did 12 miles and that's basically a HM and it didn't end with a medal and I was tired the whole rest of the day. Not sure why I thought this was a good idea.....


I have thoughts like this all the time as well especially now that we are in freezing snow wind cold here!  But,  It's a good idea because you'll be at the most magical place when you run it & all the stupid training will be so worth it.  You'll get amazing bling & mouse ears & snack boxes galore & cool shirts & meet Dis people & run up Main St. that can be a tear producer & it will be the most wonderful time...of the year!


----------



## pixarmom

Disney Springs.  I loved it when I was a kid and it was the Walt Disney World Village.  In my last year of college, the All Star resorts opened and Pleasure Island was celebrating NYE every night - amazing deal for college students!  Still liked it when our now-19-year old was a baby - we thought a great money-saving tradition would be to spend our arrival night at Downtown Disney.  He loved it then when it was small and uncrowded and fun.  It all went downhill from there.  Now with three kids, everyone in our family has had a Downtown Disney/Disney Springs meltdown.  Many occur at or near the Lego Store. Many occur on the bus to/fro, due to the myriad of transportation issues we've experienced.  Several relate to that hot air balloon thing that either has a long line or is down - our youngest is obsessed. We can mitigate this - take a cab, tell our relatives to stop giving the boys Disney gift cards for birthdays and holidays, go when it's less crowded, find a time to do that hot air balloon thing.  But it's easier to skip it, so no Disney Springs for us.  Now if they would bring Pleasure Island back, my husband and I might consider it!


----------



## Simba's Girl

jennamfeo said:


> Marathon training is stupid. And I can't even really complain because my longest scheduled run on this training plan is 14 miles, you guys with your 16-20 milers -- WOOF. But yesterday I did 12 miles and that's basically a HM and it didn't end with a medal and I was tired the whole rest of the day. Not sure why I thought this was a good idea.....



My longest training runs are about right there with you mileage wise. When I did that run last Saturday I was all happy and stuff because I burned almost 1900 calories on it and we were going to 2nd Thanksgiving at ILs. Come to find out it wasn't really Thanksgiving food and I was so bummed because I wanted to stuff my face so bad.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am thinking MK will still have some stuff up but the resorts and other parks will be down.



Yeah, I would be surprised if any of the resorts still have Christmas stuff up past Wednesday.


----------



## JeffW

BigEeyore said:


> Will Christmas stuff still be up for marathon weekend? (apologize if this was already discussed a few hundred pages ago...)


As others have mentioned, we'll be right on the border this year since the dates have shifted back out.  The crews seem to work on a particular area at a time, so one resort may still have the decorations while another doesn't.  I remember in 2013 checking into Wilderness Lodge and the lobby was completely decorated.  We walked out of our room the next morning and there was nothing left.  Overnight they had un-decorated the entire resort.  It was crazy how efficient they were.


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> As others have mentioned, we'll be right on the border this year since the dates have shifted back out.  The crews seem to work on a particular area at a time, so one resort may still have the decorations while another doesn't.  I remember in 2013 checking into Wilderness Lodge and the lobby was completely decorated.  We walked out of our room the next morning and there was nothing left.  Overnight they had un-decorated the entire resort.  It was crazy how efficient they were.


Everything is done over night. The Holiday services team always does that to make sure there are minimal guest interruptions. Wilderness Lodge in particular people will spend the entire night in the lobby watching the team put everything up.


----------



## jennamfeo

JeffW said:


> It was crazy how efficient they were.


Meanwhile, I still have Halloween decorations up at my house....


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Meanwhile, I still have Halloween decorations up at my house....


----------



## PCFriar80

jhoannam said:


> Marathon weekend is fast approaching! When will we know our coral placement?


Corral assignments were released on 12/13/17 for the 2018 Marathon weekend which officially kicked off on 1/3/18.  If history is our guide then expect them to be released some time around the 13th or slightly thereafter with the later start date next year.


----------



## Simba's Girl

JeffW said:


> As others have mentioned, we'll be right on the border this year since the dates have shifted back out.  The crews seem to work on a particular area at a time, so one resort may still have the decorations while another doesn't.  I remember in 2013 checking into Wilderness Lodge and the lobby was completely decorated.  We walked out of our room the next morning and there was nothing left.  Overnight they had un-decorated the entire resort.  It was crazy how efficient they were.



Same thing happened to us last yr cking into BC. The chocolate merry go round was up around midnight but gone the next morning. We were glad we got pictures of it before we went to bed.


----------



## Keels

Simba's Girl said:


> Same thing happened to us last yr cking into BC. The chocolate merry go round was up around midnight but gone the next morning. We were glad we got pictures of it before we went to bed.



Last year, everything came down on Thursday night (I know this because my friend's DME bus couldn't get into the port cochere at BC because the box truck for loadout was blocking the whole area!) - like completely gone by 3 a.m. Friday morning.

THIS year ... I want to say decor at YC came down on Thursday night again. We were hanging out at Ale & Compass Lounge when they came in (this was around 10:30-11 p.m.) and started trying to take all the wreaths down. While people were sitting in front of them ... it was kind of annoying.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Dis_Yoda said:


> I grew up in North Florida and lived in Macon for 4 years.  Homecomin has great biscuits and fried chicken.  Art Smith lives in Jasper, FL so southern roots are evident.
> 
> The spiced pecans and pickles aren’t as good as some other places.


Thanks all for the Homecomin’ reviews. I think we will take advantage of the offerings at the bar. And will be drinking more than @rteetz sweet teas!

@Dis_Yoda small world. I grew up in Warner Robins.


----------



## CDKG

I will join in on the marathon training updates... Yesterday I ran 18 miles. Amazingly, other than some tenderness in my knees, I feel just fine! I'm not sure if it has anything to do with my massage therapist spending my entire appointment last week focusing on the waist down, or, if my body is getting used to the crazy long miles. Crazy stuff!

What I cannot believe is that I only have two more crazy long runs left (two 20 mile runs in December). Everything else is 13 miles or less, which sounds like nothing! Who am I?


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I am thinking MK will still have some stuff up but the resorts and other parks will be down.


Isnt the tree outside of Hollywood Studios still up as well?


----------



## KattyBelle

SAFD: Whether I’m w/ DH or my sister, we tend to go to Disney Springs during each trip. DH will only go to the parks sparingly, but he does like DS for the variety of food options. My sister & I love to hit up Sprinkles during race weekends for BOGO cupcakes.

DH & I tried Homecomin’ and the Boathouse last October. I thought the fried chicken at Homecomin’ was OK, but not really spectacular. I feel like maybe it was too greasy. I wouldn’t be opposed to going back & trying something else.

We tried the Boathouse during that same trip and I thought it was “meh”. For the prices, I’m not inclined to go back.

DH & I like to grab a seat at the bar at Paradiso 37. We happened to try the  Dipping Trio (guac, chili con carne & spinach dip) on our first visit, and we really like it. We’ve gone back at least 2 more times just to get that. 

DH & I really liked Bongo’s when we went in Feb. 2016, but it wasn’t that great when my sis & I went the following year.

We also like Blaze & Earl of Sandwich. There’s still so many places that I’d like to try, but once we find something we like, we tend to stick w/ it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Isnt the tree outside of Hollywood Studios still up as well?


No the tree is inside the park now on Echo Lake.


----------



## LSUlakes

For those who want to start freaking out about the weather for marathon weekend and enjoy the fun of the untrustworthy long range weather forecast I have the following:

Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 -        54        -         74         -  PM Rain
1/11 -        55        -         75         -  AM T-Storm, Cloudy
1/12 -        55        -         76         -  Cloudy, a T-Storm
1/13 -        54        -         76         -  A T-Storm or Two

Temp wise not to bad IMO, but looks like it could be a wet one. We all know this will change a billion times between now and marathon weekend, but I thought it would be fun to check it every few days to see how it changes over time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> For those who want to start freaking out about the weather for marathon weekend and enjoy the fun of the untrustworthy long range weather forecast I have the following:
> 
> Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
> 1/10 -        54        -         74         -  PM Rain
> 1/11 -        55        -         75         -  AM T-Storm, Cloudy
> 1/12 -        55        -         76         -  Cloudy, a T-Storm
> 1/13 -        54        -         76         -  A T-Storm or Two
> 
> Temp wise not to bad IMO, but looks like it could be a wet one. We all know this will change a billion times between now and marathon weekend, but I thought it would be fun to check it every few days to see how it changes over time.


Way too early to even think about rain on race weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

I need to get through our current cold front here in FL before I can begin to think about the next one, never mind January, lol!


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> I need to get through our current cold front here in FL before I can begin to think about the next one, never mind January, lol!


We can trade! Wind chill is 9 here today.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> We can trade! Wind chill is 9 here today.


Hard pass. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## bananabean

jennamfeo said:


> Meanwhile, I still have Halloween decorations up at my house....



Hey look! I'm not the only one!


----------



## DustyWA

Neon Cactus said:


> I'm pretty happy, did 14 miles today and I'm not feeling it too bad.  Just curious because I didn't see an expiration date, but is there usually one for Clif Energy gels?  I had two and used one today.  Best case, I got them while running the LA Marathon in March 2017, otherwise they were from the WDW Marathon in 2016.  Seemed to work ok.  Right after, I went to the running store and they didn't have Clif gels, but had GU.  Is that pretty similar to Clif or any major difference?  They also had Jelly Belly energy jelly beans.  Has anyone tried these before?  Thanks!  I'm getting excited!  I laughed because I did the Dallas Turkey Trot 5k on Thursday and they have an 8 miler option, and I thought about doing it and then realized it wasn't a long enough training run for me at this stage.



I never cared for the consistency or taste of the gels I've used the sports beans and really like them.  The only problem I've ever had was shoving too many in my mouth at the same time while running.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

We don't need our magic bands during the races right? I can leave it in my bag?


----------



## PCFriar80

ErinBoBerin said:


> We don't need our magic bands during the races right? I can leave it in my bag?


Correct.  That's what I do and never had a problem.


----------



## a-mad

Great topics all around... Hope everyone had an awesome Thanksgiving!

*SAFD:*
I haven't done much at Downtown Disney/Disney Springs... Our few trips have always included WoD and some type of casual restaurant.  We've done Wolfgang Puck Express a couple of times (I love their Butternut Squash soup).  We also try and hit Ghiradelli as well.  Last time I was there I went to Sprinkles and tried the cupcake ATM.  Cupcake was pretty good, but a bit dry.  We've been to Earl of Sandwich and Blaze outside of DS and we love them both.  Has anyone tried D-Lux Burger?  I've heard great things about it.

*Running Fuel:*
I know they receive mixed reviews, but I'm a big fan of GU.  My stomach has never had an issue with them, and they have been the best way for me to get energy quickly - esp. helping at the beginning of a race.  My favorite flavor is Vanilla Bean. I'll also take another GU about 90 min into a race, then do Clif Blocks after that for the remainder of the race.  For the blocks, I usually just let them dissolve over time as opposed to try to chewing them and consuming them quickly.  I know I'm not getting the full potential of the block all at once that way... but it gives me something to consume slowly that helps keep my mind off running.  Favorite flavor is Salted Watermelon.

*Training:*
It's been great hearing about everyone else's training!  Many of you are dealing with really crappy weather.  I should never complain with what our weather is, as many of you are dealing with way worse.  Got in 15 miles on T-giving morning and 18 miles two days later (Saturday).  I was a bit fatigued on Saturday afternoon, and physically wiped out, but otherwise ok.  We started in a blizzard on Saturday morning, but it got better as our run wore on.  Weather on Thanksgiving was cold, but not wet.  Good luck with training everybody!


----------



## jennamfeo

For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.


I wonder the same most days yet I still run in it. I skipped today in single digits. I just can't do it that cold.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.



A lot of layers and sheer stubbornness.


----------



## JeffW

jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.


45?  That was my lunch time run today.  Shorts and a runDisney long sleeve tech shirt.  45 is about an ideal run day from my point of view


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.


That’s 4 degrees warmer than it was for the start of this year’s marathon!  I’m just sayin’......


----------



## jennamfeo

JeffW said:


> 45?  That was my lunch time run today.  Shorts and a runDisney long sleeve tech shirt.  45 is about an ideal run day from my point of view


I mean 45 before the sun rises is a little different than 45 during lunch with some sun rays beaming down...


----------



## jennamfeo

PCFriar80 said:


> That’s 4 degrees warmer than it was for the start of this year’s marathon!  I’m just sayin’......


EW. NO. Why did I think this was a good idea?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> EW. NO. Why did I think this was a good idea?



Yeah - I wore a minimum of four layers for at least two races this year. And a North Face jacket.


----------



## mrsg00fy

jennamfeo said:


> EW. NO. Why did I think this was a good idea?


You'll be fine. Layers and mylar in the corrals. Drop the mylar before the start and shed the layers as you go. Check a bag with warm clothes for the finish. You've got this. You'll be fine.


----------



## John VN

rteetz said:


> Way too early to even think about rain on race weekend.



I have lived in Fl since 1986 and would mention that IMO, *IN FLORIDA  *it's never too early to think about rain/wind/lightning/heat/cold.

totally unexpected* No Name Storm* https://www.weather.gov/tbw/93storm

Orlando now

https://www.google.com/search?q=orlando+weather&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

and January could be 60°F at start into the 70°F+ as the morning continues or 30°F+ at start


----------



## lhermiston

John VN said:


> I have lived in Fl since 1986 and would mention that IMO, *IN FLORIDA  *it's never too early to think about rain/wind/lightning/heat/cold.
> 
> totally unexpected* No Name Storm* https://www.weather.gov/tbw/93storm
> 
> Orlando now
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=orlando+weather&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> and January could be 60°F at start into the 70°F+ as the morning continues or 30°F+ at start



Sure, but the forecast is going to change 40 times in the next 40 days, so it feels premature to fret over it. Preparation is different and I highly recommend having a plan for rain, cold, heat, hangover, etc. Since I know I have the gear I need to run in just about anything, I’ll start looking at the weather a week out.


----------



## rteetz

John VN said:


> I have lived in Fl since 1986 and would mention that IMO, *IN FLORIDA  *it's never too early to think about rain/wind/lightning/heat/cold.
> 
> totally unexpected* No Name Storm* https://www.weather.gov/tbw/93storm
> 
> Orlando now
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=orlando+weather&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> and January could be 60°F at start into the 70°F+ as the morning continues or 30°F+ at start


I guess whatever floats your boat but the weather outlook/forecast is going to change 100 times between now and then. I’m not going to seriously think about it until a week or so before I leave since that’s when we have a better idea of what could actually happen and even then that’s not very accurate many times.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that it's gonna rain, snow, thunderstorm, be 30 degrees, and be 80 degrees, all in one weekend.
It's Florida, so the above forecast is very likely.


----------



## cavepig

ErinBoBerin said:


> We don't need our magic bands during the races right? I can leave it in my bag?


I run with mine and never notice it. I need it to get back in the room and don't want to leave it with gear check.    



jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.


  It totally sucks, I don't know how either except for the same reasons as @SarahDisney .     My eyes water most the time, but at least we haven't hit frozen eyelashes yet.    Now, a 35 degree sunny 0 wind day can be nice.  



SarahDisney said:


> A lot of layers and sheer stubbornness.


Ditto!  Layers are our friends!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that it's gonna rain, snow, thunderstorm, be 30 degrees, and be 80 degrees, all in one weekend.
> It's Florida, so the above forecast is very likely.


How true that is!  

It was hot two days ago and now it’s 53 degrees in Naples and it rained yesterday so it happens


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that it's gonna rain, snow, thunderstorm, be 30 degrees, and be 80 degrees, all in one weekend.
> It's Florida, so the above forecast is very likely.



That was basically marathon weekend 2017, minus the snow.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> That was basically marathon weekend 2017, minus the snow.


And 2018 was just cold all weekend long.


----------



## Kerry1957

I ran in my first semi-deep snow yesterday on the trails. The temp was 20 so that was fine; the problem was that I was only the second runner out on along with a x-country skier, so the snow was still 6 inches deep. Luckily it had not crusted over so it wasn't hard getting through. Only issue was a low spot in the first half mile that had water under the snow. My shoe was wet but it didn't soak my sock so I just kept going.


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that it's gonna rain, snow, thunderstorm, be 30 degrees, and be 80 degrees, all in one weekend.
> It's Florida, so the above forecast is very likely.


^ Nailed it.

We're having a cold snap here in FL right now - wind chills in the 30s overnight. But it'll be in the 80s again this weekend. This is how we roll in the Sunshine State!


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> This is how we roll in the Sunshine State!


So weird that Florida gets that name when Arizona is actually the sunniest state in the US. And all we get is a dumb canyon.


----------



## AFwifelife

If you are running with a watch but still want to keep your magic band on you, get a puck holder off of Etsy. Adds some bulk to your wrist strap but you don’t have to wear two separate things.


----------



## TCB in FLA

jennamfeo said:


> EW. NO. Why did I think this was a good idea?


Serious, the only time a marathon is a good idea is when you sign up for the stupid thing, well before reality sets in. And even then, there’s some other influence talking you into it — like peer pressure.


----------



## 1lilspark

RE magic bands usually I keep mine or one of my group members bands in my running belt


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> Serious, the only time a marathon is a good idea is when you sign up for the stupid thing, well before reality sets in. And even then, there’s some other influence talking you into it — like peer pressure.


It’s a good idea when you cross that finish line and think I might do this again. The runners high sets in and you end up signing up for another and think later why am I doing this? It’s a vicious cycle.


----------



## Nole95

lhermiston said:


> That was basically marathon weekend 2017, minus the snow.



Yes.  In 2017, my kids were swimming in the pool and wearing shorts on Thursday/Friday, and by Sunday it was cold and windy.

2018 was just plain cold every morning.  We did Dopey, so were out in it every morning.  We layered and had mylar and throwaway blankets.  Worked fine once in the corral.  Because the temps were so perfect for me, and I had trained like I had for no other race, I ran my best marathon ever.   Cold weather has been my friend for PRs.


----------



## roxymama

Hi Y'all!  Back from thanksgiving holidaying.  Too hard to catch up on all the threads so I think it sounds like we are talking about Disney Springs and weather.

Disney Springs:  I tend to only go on days where we are flying out in afternoon and evening and we aren't going to a park.  Which is what my plan is for Monday after marathon weekend.  I think we'll do some early pool time and then check out DS for lunch.  Unless we decide just to hang out at the hotel.  I enjoyed the Co-Op market place and the poutine stand last time we were there.  World of Disney is just usually "meh" to me after several days of in park gift shops. 

Weather: I say now that it's fruitless to stalk the weather; but it won't stop me from doing it because I have weird hobbies...and weather stalking pre-races is one of them.
Although I've had the weather change on me going into Spaceship Earth bright and hot and coming out freezing and raining.  So....

My running buddy for the half let me know that she's been hitting 9:30 to 10:00 miles during some of her runs so she says she's either doing really good or her garmin is broken.
So now we'll see if she wants to leave me in the dust or not


----------



## wdvak

jennamfeo said:


> For the past two mornings I snoozed past my runs because it was 45* at 5am and that was just too cold for me. I don't know how you actual cold weather people survive.




I really wish I could come visit that would be a great temperature! 

I used to walk no matter what up to minus 30, but as I’ve gotten older I just don’t want to and my ankle has problems now that walking on snow doesn’t help. So I’m walking inside where 7.5 laps is a mile.  I’m soooooo tired of going around and around in circles but at the same time thankful that we have somewhere with free walking/running.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> So weird that Florida gets that name when Arizona is actually the sunniest state in the US. And all we get is a dumb canyon.



At least it’s better than the other nickname we have.


----------



## roxymama

wdvak said:


> I really wish I could come visit that would be a great temperature!
> 
> I used to walk no matter what up to minus 30, but as I’ve gotten older I just don’t want to and my ankle has problems now that walking on snow doesn’t help. So I’m walking inside where 7.5 laps is a mile.  I’m soooooo tired of going around and around in circles but at the same time thankful that we have somewhere with free walking/running.



I once did 70 laps for a long run on a track like that.  It was an "experience."  I just wanted to see what it would be like and had a one time pass.  Wish we had a free option near us for an indoor track!!


----------



## jennamfeo

wdvak said:


> So I’m walking inside where 7.5 laps is a mile.


Guess I'll stop complaining about the regular track that I run on during my lunch where it's the usual 4 laps for a mile! Haha. But I feel you on the sick of doing laps. It's just my easiest option for me if I want to sleep in and not run in the "cold".


----------



## sandam1

I can guarantee that it will be warm for this year. How? I have:

- Purchased a new running hat, six mylar blankets, and 5 pairs of stretchy gloves
- Opted not to purchase water park tickets
- Passed on booking a day at Discovery Cove

So it will be mid to high 70's and sunny every day that we are there.


----------



## Smilelea

Disney Springs: We are not big shoppers. We have a few go-to favorites but I agree with others - I loved it more when it was Downtown Disney. 
We got to enjoy Once Upon a Toy our first visit (since becoming adults) in 2016 and loaded up on Potato Head parts. When we went back in 2017, they were gone and we were so sad. We had accidentally picked up a bunch of left arms and not enough right arms and we wanted to remedy that. 

Now, we typically go to the Lego store, Ghirardelli, and World of Disney. The boys love eating at T-Rex so we do have plans to do that again in January. In fact, that is where we are going after the half instead of using a park ticket that day. We won't have APs this time. So we will go and eat and look around and then head back because I'm sure I'll be tired. 

Side note: Not being able to run right now is killing me! I have not made it to my longest distance in my plan and now it looks like I won't. My goal always was to take it easy (but run it all), enjoy it, and finish. Well, I have no other option now. I get to attempt running in another week but it has to be easy and very slowly build back up on distance. Not hitting my longest run before the half is completely messing with me mentally. My longest run to-date was 7.7 miles.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

sandam1 said:


> I can guarantee that it will be warm for this year. How? I have:
> 
> - Purchased a new running hat, six mylar blankets, and 5 pairs of stretchy gloves
> - Opted not to purchase water park tickets
> - Passed on booking a day at Discovery Cove
> 
> So it will be mid to high 70's and sunny every day that we are there.



Thank you so much for doing this... we all owe you!

PS... If not, can I please borrow a blanket and gloves?


----------



## PrincessV

sandam1 said:


> I can guarantee that it will be warm for this year. How? I have:
> 
> - Purchased a new running hat, six mylar blankets, and 5 pairs of stretchy gloves
> - Opted not to purchase water park tickets
> - Passed on booking a day at Discovery Cove
> 
> So it will be mid to high 70's and sunny every day that we are there.





run.minnie.miles said:


> Thank you so much for doing this... we all owe you!
> 
> PS... If not, can I please borrow a blanket and gloves?


Don't worry - I also stocked up after the marathon this year and now own enough winter running gear to last a week... so we're basically guaranteed not to need any of it, lol!


----------



## cburnett11

wdvak said:


> So I’m walking inside where 7.5 laps is a mile. I’m soooooo tired of going around and around in circles but at the same time thankful that we have somewhere with free walking/running.



I have an indoor track available to me that is 9 laps per mile.  It's a pretty hard surface, but I'll use it if there's ice or during a thunderstorm.  I once did 12 miles (108 laps) on it...   That's pretty boring.


----------



## sandam1

run.minnie.miles said:


> PS... If not, can I please borrow a blanket and gloves?



Definitely a blanket, but I tend to resource guard my gloves. I could be in shorts and a t-shirt in freezing weather as long as my hands are warm. Which reminds me to add hand warmers to my next Amazon order...


----------



## JeffW

sandam1 said:


> So it will be mid to high 70's and sunny every day that we are there.



Now stop that kind of talk.  I will be forced to pack only shorts and a short sleeve shirt to counteract your attempt to generate hot weather.


----------



## sandam1

JeffW said:


> Now stop that kind of talk. I will be forced to pack only shorts and a short sleeve shirt to counteract your attempt to generate hot weather.


----------



## Bree

Add me to the list of what the heck was I thinking signing up for Dopey? Training has been going well up until yesterday. My right leg is just so sore from my hip to my ankle. I had a massage yesterday and the therapist said my muscles in that leg and foot were extremely tight. My left arm and leg are weaker than my right side (been that way since I was little). So I don’t know if my right side is overcompensating???? I’m stretching and foam rolling and soaking in the hot tub, but don’t know what else to do. I don’t think it’s an injury. Nothing hurts. I’m just sore and tired. 

I don’t know how some of you handle cold weather all the time. It was 60 and windy here yesterday and by the end of my 8 mile run my ears, nose, fingers and toes were numb!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> It’s a good idea when you cross that finish line and think I might do this again. The runners high sets in and you end up signing up for another and think later why am I doing this? It’s a vicious cycle.


Very true.  I also think that when you register you tend to focus on the high of finishing and accomplishing the goal.  Only when reality sets in with the sacrifices of time to train, we begin to question if it will really be worth it all.  

I do think I tend to question myself most during or after a tough run.  Fear sets in and really tries to play with my mind.  I had more or less learned how to cope with that for shorter distances, but the marathon presents a new distance.


----------



## petals

sandam1 said:


> I can guarantee that it will be warm for this year. How? I have:
> 
> - Purchased a new running hat, six mylar blankets, and 5 pairs of stretchy gloves
> - Opted not to purchase water park tickets
> - Passed on booking a day at Discovery Cove
> 
> So it will be mid to high 70's and sunny every day that we are there.



Thank you in advance then!  I hope you're right!


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> Add me to the list of what the heck was I thinking signing up for Dopey? Training has been going well up until yesterday. My right leg is just so sore from my hip to my ankle. I had a massage yesterday and the therapist said my muscles in that leg and foot were extremely tight. My left arm and leg are weaker than my right side (been that way since I was little). So I don’t know if my right side is overcompensating???? I’m stretching and foam rolling and soaking in the hot tub, but don’t know what else to do. I don’t think it’s an injury. Nothing hurts. I’m just sore and tired.
> 
> I don’t know how some of you handle cold weather all the time. It was 60 and windy here yesterday and by the end of my 8 mile run my ears, nose, fingers and toes were numb!


I have hip/leg right side issues that flare up (and left foot issues), but taking turmeric helps a ton for the anti-inflammatory benefits for me it seems.


----------



## PrincessV

Bree said:


> Add me to the list of what the heck was I thinking signing up for Dopey? Training has been going well up until yesterday. My right leg is just so sore from my hip to my ankle. I had a massage yesterday and the therapist said my muscles in that leg and foot were extremely tight. My left arm and leg are weaker than my right side (been that way since I was little). So I don’t know if my right side is overcompensating???? I’m stretching and foam rolling and soaking in the hot tub, but don’t know what else to do. I don’t think it’s an injury. Nothing hurts. I’m just sore and tired.


I recall this being about the time I really started feeling the cumulative physical fatigue when training for Dopey. When I start feeling that way, I know it's time for an extra rest day. Or two, even. You won't lose any fitness and it may be all you need - worth a try!



cavepig said:


> I have hip/leg right side issues that flare up (and left foot issues), but taking turmeric helps a ton for the anti-inflammatory benefits for me it seems.


I'll second turmeric's magical powers. I drink turmeric tea (can't remember the brand, but Publix carries it) and I swear it helps!


----------



## DustyWA

A question for those who have frequented WDW in the winter months...  How likely is it to be able to swim in the pools at the resorts during marathon weekend?  I know the pools are heated actual weather when we're there will be the ultimate decider, but I'm looking for a sense of whether it will even be likely.  I remember from my time in Jacksonville that being in shorts that time of the year wouldn't be unheard of, but I was never a pool or beach goer, so I was never conscious of whether people actually swam during that time of year.


----------



## PrincessV

DustyWA said:


> A question for those who have frequented WDW in the winter months...  How likely is it to be able to swim in the pools at the resorts during marathon weekend?  I know the pools are heated actual weather when we're there will be the ultimate decider, but I'm looking for a sense of whether it will even be likely.  I remember from my time in Jacksonville that being in shorts that time of the year wouldn't be unheard of, but I was never a pool or beach goer, so I was never conscious of whether people actually swam during that time of year.


Floridian here... best answer I can give is maybe. Our winter temps are 100% dictated by whether or not a cold front comes through. No cold front, it could be 80 and sunny. Cold front and it could be 20 and sleeting. And it could be anything in between. I personally won't set foot in a pool unless it's 85-90 outside and 85+ water temp, but see plenty of tourists at our beaches when it's 65 and the Gulf is 60, so YMMV lol!


----------



## JeffW

DustyWA said:


> A question for those who have frequented WDW in the winter months...  How likely is it to be able to swim in the pools at the resorts during marathon weekend?  I know the pools are heated actual weather when we're there will be the ultimate decider, but I'm looking for a sense of whether it will even be likely.  I remember from my time in Jacksonville that being in shorts that time of the year wouldn't be unheard of, but I was never a pool or beach goer, so I was never conscious of whether people actually swam during that time of year.



I've attended 6 marathon weekends, and 4 out of the 6 we used the pools.  Granted, we're from Colorado, so what we consider "pool weather" might not match up with those from warmer climates.


----------



## wdvak

cburnett11 said:


> I have an indoor track available to me that is 9 laps per mile.  It's a pretty hard surface, but I'll use it if there's ice or during a thunderstorm.  I once did 12 miles (108 laps) on it...   That's pretty boring.



It is!  And I Need to get an 18 mile long run in. I may start outside for a few miles then move inside for the big portion.


----------



## DustyWA

JeffW said:


> I've attended 6 marathon weekends, and 4 out of the 6 we used the pools.  Granted, we're from Colorado, so what we consider "pool weather" might not match up with those from warmer climates.



We'll be coming from western Washington, so pool weather is probably a little warmer for us than you, but certainly cooler than Floridians.  My daughter had such a great time playing in the pool during our last vacation that she associates hotels with pools now.  Problem is that was Cabo in July.


----------



## Nole95

2018 was definitely not pool weather, and the BC pool was actually closed a couple of the days we were there.  In 2017 both kids swam in the pool on Thursday or Friday, but by the time Saturday rolled around, it was too cool for swimming.  

2014 was our first marathon weekend, and while we did not swim, we did sit out by the pool.  It was not too hot or cold, and a good amount of people were swimming.

It's Florida, so you never know what you might get on a given day.


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> I have hip/leg right side issues that flare up (and left foot issues), but taking turmeric helps a ton for the anti-inflammatory benefits for me it seems.



I was really skeptical about this too, but I started taking it when I was having knee issues a few weeks back and it works. It could be placebo effect and my brain just *thinks* it's doing something, but whatever - it works and my knee doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## steph0808

I went in January 2013 for the marathon, February 2016 for vacation, and January 2018 for the marathon.

2013 - super hot, definite pool weather
2016 - pool weather (mid-70s) for 3-4 days, last day it got colder (50)
2018 - 40s the whole time, was wearing three layers walking around the parks, definitely no pool. That's when the huge cold front came in - it was negative 10 without the wind chill where I'm from in Pennsylvania, and while it's cold in PA, it's not normally that cold for that long.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> I was really skeptical about this too, but I started taking it when I was having knee issues a few weeks back and it works. It could be placebo effect and my brain just *thinks* it's doing something, but whatever - it works and my knee doesn't bother me as much.


I was skeptical too, until I was like this really works     I'm glad to hear you have less knee pain with it.   Do you take it as a pill or use it in your cooking.  Right now I'm just always putting it in my food (or like on a small area so it all doesn't always taste like it), I haven't bought the pill form yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Maybe I should try it for my it issues


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> I was skeptical too, until I was like this really works     I'm glad to hear you have less knee pain with it.   Do you take it as a pill or use it in your cooking.  Right now I'm just always putting it in my food (or like on a small area so it all doesn't always taste like it), I haven't bought the pill form yet.



Pill form.
I don’t really like the taste of it as a spice, so I don’t use it unless a recipe calls for it. Such a picky foodie.


----------



## bananabean

wdvak said:


> I used to walk no matter what up to minus 30, but as I’ve gotten older I just don’t want to and my ankle has problems now that walking on snow doesn’t help. So I’m walking inside where 7.5 laps is a mile.  I’m soooooo tired of going around and around in circles but at the same time thankful that we have somewhere with free walking/running.



I once did 13 miles on an indoor track with 12 laps to the mile - 156 laps.   The track was elevated above the basketball court, so I watched some college students play some really bad pick-up ball.


----------



## tidefan

PrincessV said:


> I recall this being about the time I really started feeling the cumulative physical fatigue when training for Dopey. When I start feeling that way, I know it's time for an extra rest day. Or two, even. You won't lose any fitness and it may be all you need - worth a try!



Yep, my calf muscles and now my right achilles are sore after my 8-miler last night, though I think it was more from the 16-miler I did this past weekend.  I am going to take tonight off, then rest a couple of days and hopefully be ready to do 12 on Saturday.  We'll see how that goes...


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Maybe I should try it for my it issues


If you think there's chronic inflammation I would give it a try for sure.


----------



## John VN

SarahDisney said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that it's gonna rain, snow, thunderstorm, be 30 degrees, and be 80 degrees, all in one weekend.
> It's Florida, so the above forecast is very likely.





PrincessV said:


> ^ Nailed it.
> 
> We're having a cold snap here in FL right now - wind chills in the 30s overnight. But it'll be in the 80s again this weekend. This is how we roll in the Sunshine State!



I went out at 12:15AM yesterday to begin my 112 mile bicycle ride.  Temperature was mid 40°F and FROZE even though I dressed for it.  Today it was upper 50°F and heading to 80°.

It very well could be TOOOOO early to be concerned about Marathon Weekend Weather but it's never too early to think about a *what if.

McFlurry John*


----------



## John VN

cavepig said:


> I have hip/leg right side issues that flare up (and left foot issues), but taking turmeric helps a ton for the anti-inflammatory benefits for me it seems.



ANY of the anti-inflammatory food items will be beneficial when added to a daily diet *but* there can be some negative interaction with certain drugs one might be taking.

I have included Turmeric, other spices plus hot peppers and veggies for decades to help reduce inflammation and pain.  Five years ago before my first IRONMAN TRIATHLON I went to a "SHOULDER ORTHO" after being told by my regular ortho that my right shoulder was due for a replacement.  The new ortho reviewed scan and report and promptly asked, "What pain meds are you taking?"   I replied "Nothing but using lots of Turmeric, cinnamon, ginger, cummin, cayeene pepper, black pepper....."   For myself the stuff works, smells up the kitchen when I cook but DW has gotten used to it.

*NOTE*, Black pepper, actually the *perodine is essential* to be included with turmeric to increase the absorption.

https://food.ndtv.com/opinions/black-pepper-benefits-more-than-just-a-spice-1238993

McFlurry John


----------



## roxymama

moderator: I have no affiliation so hope this isn't seen as spam.

Sparkle Athletic has three of their higher quality skirts on sale for $15 today.  I believe it's the aqua, neon lime, and fuschia "not see through" sparkly ones.  Just thinking of anyone who didn't have their costume set just yet.  lemme know via PM if you need the code.
Now I just need the tinkerbell races to come back since I bought the lime one.

And for the current discussion: 
We went swimming in 2016 during marathon weekend.  It was fine in the heated pool, but super chilly walking to the water slide.   That year I just remember we were taking on and off our sweatshirts the whole trip.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> moderator: I have no affiliation so hope this isn't seen as spam.
> 
> Sparkle Athletic has three of their higher quality skirts on sale for $15 today.  I believe it's the aqua, neon lime, and fuschia "not see through" sparkly ones.  Just thinking of anyone who didn't have their costume set just yet.  lemme know via PM if you need the code.
> Now I just need the tinkerbell races to come back since I bought the lime one.


I have been waiting all week for a skirt deal because I forgot alllll about them on Black Friday and then I got this email and was like *eyeroll*. These are not the colors I need and I am kind of peeved about it.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I have been waiting all week for a skirt deal because I forgot alllll about them on Black Friday and then I got this email and was like *eyeroll*. These are not the colors I need and I am kind of peeved about it.



Yeah, I already have a hot pink skirt.  But I am lacking in the green (hello shamrock shuffle) category.  I couldn't help myself and got the aqua too...I'll figure out some way to make that work for something.  I was just happy it was the opaque ones (I don't know if that's the right word) bc my skirt collection is predominantly those kind and they are always more expensive than the sheer ones.  
Also I need to go count how many I have because I think I have a problem.


----------



## Chaitali

@roxymama are these the ones without the shorts underneath?


----------



## roxymama

Chaitali said:


> @roxymama are these the ones without the shorts underneath?



Nope, just the skirts you put over your own shorts/pants.


----------



## Chaitali

roxymama said:


> Nope, just the skirts you put over your own shorts/pants.


Got it, I'll send you a message


----------



## cavepig

John VN said:


> ANY of the anti-inflammatory food items will be beneficial when added to a daily diet *but* there can be some negative interaction with certain drugs one might be taking.
> 
> I have included Turmeric, other spices plus hot peppers and veggies for decades to help reduce inflammation and pain.  Five years ago before my first IRONMAN TRIATHLON I went to a "SHOULDER ORTHO" after being told by my regular ortho that my right shoulder was due for a replacement.  The new ortho reviewed scan and report and promptly asked, "What pain meds are you taking?"   I replied "Nothing but using lots of Turmeric, cinnamon, ginger, cummin, cayeene pepper, black pepper....."   For myself the stuff works, smells up the kitchen when I cook but DW has gotten used to it.
> 
> *NOTE*, Black pepper, actually the *perodine is essential* to be included with turmeric to increase the absorption.
> 
> https://food.ndtv.com/opinions/black-pepper-benefits-more-than-just-a-spice-1238993
> 
> McFlurry John


I've been adding ginger & cinnamon to tea most days!  I like it more than I thought I would. I read that on black pepper, but since I really don't like it I've been lacking on actually using it, good reminder.


----------



## John VN

cavepig said:


> I've been adding ginger & cinnamon to tea most days!  I like it more than I thought I would. I read that on black pepper, but since I really don't like it I've been lacking on actually using it, good reminder.



Doctor's Best High Absorption Curcumin has BioPerine that is not noticeable in pill form.  DW does not care for pepper either but has NO ISSUE with the pill. I order from Vitacost

https://www.vitacost.com/  20% off for new customers.  BTW, I include the pill even though I use Organic Turmeric Powder as well as all the other spices I mentioned


----------



## FFigawi

All the discussion about turmeric has been picked up by Google's ad servers


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> All the discussion about turmeric has been picked up by Google's ad servers
> 
> View attachment 367611



Just be careful if you decide to take a bath in tumeric.  Had a co-worker who was orange for a whole week because she thought it'd be nice to add some into her bathtub.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Just be careful if you decide to take a bath in tumeric.  Had a co-worker who was orange for a whole week because she thought it'd be nice to add some into her bathtub.


Likely story.... This is like when I told my new boyfriend (now husband) that I had spent a lot of time in the sun when I had I actually had a really bad spray tan...


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Likely story.... This is like when I told my new boyfriend (now husband) that I had spent a lot of time in the sun when I had I actually had a really bad spray tan...


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> All the discussion about turmeric has been picked up by Google's ad servers
> 
> View attachment 367611


All my ads are for shoes.


----------



## pluto377

Would turmeric help with pain from plantar fasciitis? I’m doing all the stretches and rolling but still hurting...


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


I’m going but I’m not running


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?



I mean...I guess...


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> Just be careful if you decide to take a bath in tumeric.  Had a co-worker who was orange for a whole week because she thought it'd be nice to add some into her bathtub.


Oh my gosh that's hilarious. I would never think to bath in it.



pluto377 said:


> Would turmeric help with pain from plantar fasciitis? I’m doing all the stretches and rolling but still hurting...


Maybe.  "Curcumin is the active compound in the spice *turmeric*. Over multiple decades, numerous studies on curcumin have shown that it is likely an effective natural therapy for reducing chronic inflammation. ... Joint pain and *plantar fasciitis* are both made worse by chronic inflammation."  https://drinkzyn.com/blog/curcumin-can-help-runners-suffering-plantar-fasciitis/



lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


Woohoo, we can say next month finally!  So excited!


----------



## PCFriar80

cavepig said:


> Woohoo, we can say next month finally!  So excited!


But for some reason, "next year" gives me more comfort and feels like more time for training?  Off for my 8.5 miler now.....1/2 marathon training.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?



You've been saving that until December 1, haven't you! And I'll see you there for two of the four!


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


 Can I come and run the last two? I don't want to get up early for four. Just call me lazy!


----------



## KattyBelle

I’m drinking ginger tumeric tea right now. 

Felt like I needed a little extra rest this week to recover from last week’s 16 miler.  Was supposed to do 12 today, but only did a little over 4 since it was raining a little this morning. Hope to do as close to 12 as I can do tomorrow.

Trying not to freak out that we’re getting so close.


----------



## jennamfeo

Omg I’m going to run my first marathon next month!!!!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

All this anti inflammatory talk and I'm over here  our "special" shops that just opened here in MA.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


Ooh, ooh.  Me! Me!  Or at least I'd better be ready.  Stay healthy now.  



jennamfeo said:


> Omg I’m going to a my first marathon next month!!!!


I was talking with a client yesterday who asked me when my next trip was.  He used to be a runner, so I mentioned that I was heading down in January for marathon weekend.  Given the crazy looks I get when I explain Dopey, I usually just say I'm running the marathon, but when he asked how much rest I would be taking before the race, I explained the Dopey component of it.  That's perhaps the most unique aspect of runDisney.  I think runners understand the location, but the challenge weekends are a very different experience altogether.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?


It’s next month?


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I was talking with a client yesterday who asked me when my next trip was. He used to be a runner, so I mentioned that I was heading down in January for marathon weekend. Given the crazy looks I get when I explain Dopey, I usually just say I'm running the marathon, but when he asked how much rest I would be taking before the race, I explained the Dopey component of it. That's perhaps the most unique aspect of runDisney. I think runners understand the location, but the challenge weekends are a very different experience altogether.


This also happened to me at work, kind of. There’s a lady I work with who knows I’m a runner and she asked me what my next race was. I told her I was going to run my first marathon at WDW in January and she replied with “Oh I have a friend running Dopey that weekend!” So I was like “Yeah? Me too. I just don’t tell people that because it sounds crazy.” She agreed but I liked that she knew what I was talking about. Haha.


----------



## bananabean

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race (or four)?



If anyone is look for some friendly harassment to push them to sign up, I highly recommend a chat with @Princess KP!  She’s got me _this_ _close_ to making a trip down in January! 

Three races ago I said I was done with Disney runs for a while...


----------



## pluto377

Ugh, heading out for 20 miles soon and it’s raining. Waaaaah

Hope everyone had a great long run this weekend!

I’m going to pick up some turmeric on my way home later. Sounds like it can’t hurt to try it.


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> If anyone is look for some friendly harassment to push them to sign up, I highly recommend a chat with @Princess KP!  She’s got me _this_ _close_ to making a trip down in January!
> 
> Three races ago I said I was done with Disney runs for a while...


But it’s so much fun!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Scrolling through Strava this morning and I know there is a RunDisney group but is there one of all the Dis'ers for this years race?


----------



## KattyBelle

Ugh, the weather is way more volatile this morning than it was yesterday. We’ve had storms all night, and there’s a long line of them to the west of us. The sky was an ominous shade of yellow/orange just before sunrise, but now it’s super dark.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?

I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?

I don’t plan on changing up from my typical set up on virtually all runs: Nathan running belt and an arm band for my phone. My running belt has two bottles that hold about 10 oz of water that I’ll have filled up. It has a pouch for my phone (if I want it handy for pics), Gatorade running chews (for the half and the full), and possibly a small external battery since I don’t know if my phone can hold a charge for even 4 batteries. 

For nutrition, I’ll probably have a Clif bar or pop tart and a little bit of Powerade. I’d like to have a little caffeine, but I don’t think I’ve seen Red Bull or anything similar on WDW property before?

That’s it for me. Have a good week, gang.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?


My phone and sports beans that’s all I will carry. And I only carry the beans for the longer races.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband puts his Gus in his pocket.  I put mine in my sparkle skirt pocket.  

He has an arm band for his phone.  

There isn't Red Bull on property but they do have Monster.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> My phone and sports beans that’s all I will carry. And I only carry the beans for the longer races.



Do you put your phone in an arm band or just carry it the whole time? I think I’ve only seen you carrying it in photos.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> There isn't Red Bull on property but they do have Monster.



Thanks. I’ll have to look for it. I don’t usually drink caffeine or energy drinks, but I’m looking for a little pick me up since I’ll be burning the candle at both ends for four days.


----------



## cavepig

I'll carry-
Clif shot gels in my pockets
Sometimes I'll have tissues.

Phone in armband

Small Camera in hand (but if I get tired I can put it in a pocket for awhile, I think I'll bring it for the half & full)

Nutrition before the races -
I'll have cereal, orange juice - what I typical eat every morning.  The only difference instead of coffee I'll have some Coke. The early mornings my stomach gets upset and the fizz seems to help it.  Oh and some Powerade.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: I pretty much have the same set-up no matter the distance, the only thing that changes is the number of Gus. I have the R-Gear High Five shorts from road runner sports which has 2 large zippered pockets. Into one zippered pocket goes the Gu, lip balm, and a cooling towel which is safety pinned to the waistband. Into the other zippered pocket goes phone, Saltstik caps and Tylenol (for local races add key fob safety-pinned to the pocket). Into the back pocket goes ID, credit card and cash.

Nutrition-wise, my go to breakfast for the marathon is a hard-boiled egg, croissant with jam, a banana and a cup of coffee.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Do you put your phone in an arm band or just carry it the whole time? I think I’ve only seen you carrying it in photos.


I carry my phone all 48.6 miles. I train with it that way too.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: I have a Tube for the 5k and 10k for a place for my phone and ID.  I use my Nathan hydration pack for halfs and will also use it for the full.  It will be filled with Tailwind and I supplement with water on the course.  I don't need anything extra for the half but for the full I'm planning to throw in some Honey Stinger chews and maybe some real food just in case.  In addition to the fuel, I bring my phone, ID, cash, tissues, sunscreen (small tube from the travel section), and a Biofreeze roller.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'll have my iPod on my arm band and will have some of the energy beans in my pockets.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> 
> I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?


Today's question was my suggestion. I'm looking forward to reading everyone's answers and hopefully learning some tips and tricks!

I will be carrying my phone, nutrition and hydration. I prefer to carry my phone and nutrition in pockets. I have shorts, knickers and I just ordered a pair of medium weight tights (which I will test during next weekend's 10k) that have multiple large and zipper pockets. In this case, I would carry my hydration in my handheld with the plan of refilling it once at a park water fountain. I know Disney races have ample water stops, but I drink nuun, not Powerade, so I will need to bring my own.

Now, if the temps rival last year, I will want to wear fleece lined tights which do not have ample pockets. In that case, I am considering my hydration vest. It has plenty of pockets for my phone, nutrition, and even for removed layers. It also has two water bottles in front, eliminating the need for carrying my handheld. But, do I really want to wear a vest for 26.2 miles? Has anyone else worn one for the marathon? My thought is I will bring it and decide (based on weather) when the time comes.

For nutrition I will have coffee and oatmeal in my room while I get ready (you know, in the middle of the night!) I have race retreat but don't see myself having much more than a banana and a little water pre-race. I am still testing my fueling strategy for during the race. This morning I'm trying sport beans (one less thing to carry). I do prefer real food and will definitely be bringing some pretzel M&M's. For those of you who carry real food, how do you package it? Ziploc snack bags? They are so shallow...has anyone found a more rectangular option?


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> But it’s so much fun!



I would like to see Pandamonium 2019.


----------



## bananabean

lhermiston said:


> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> 
> I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?



I run with a Roo Sport belt that has sport beans, chapstick, ID, insurance card, credit card, and for long runs usually a Stinger waffle.

Phone goes in the pocket along with my Airpods case (battery is dying after 2 years of heavy use so they don’t last as long as they should).

Pre race I’ll usually go with a Stinger waffle or Pop-Tart.


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> I would like to see Pandamonium 2019.


That’s not fun...


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’ll carry my phone in a RooSports pouch tucked into my waistband. I don’t use it during the race, so no need to have easy access. I’ll also carry 6 or 7 Huma gels in my shorts pockets. Other than that, I’ll just have my Garmin and Magic Band. 

Pre-race nutrition will consist of a Zone Perfect bar and Kind bar about an hour before time to hit the buses.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD: Fine tuning my during race nutrition plan as what seems to work well for a half marathon for me will not provide enough nuitrition during the marathon.  After trying a bunch of products it is starting to look like a combination of Honey Stinger gummies and Sport Beans. For a race I typically use a Nathons belt into which goes Id, lip balm, phone, Kleenex and sport beans.  In the past the sport beans go into a snack size ziplock bag as I know how many I need and it is easier than trying to open packaging.  Unfortunately an all sport bean marathon isn’t possible, hence the addition of the gummies. Given the bulk of gummies I am playing with different ideas for January.

Pre race, nature valley granola bar and applesauce for breakfast and then again 45 minutes before start,



CDKG said:


> In this case, I would carry my hydration in my handheld with the plan of refilling it once at a park water fountain. I know Disney races have ample water stops, but I drink nuun, not Powerade, so I will need to bring my own.



There is also water available at the stops.


----------



## rteetz

LdyStormy76 said:


> There is also water available at the stops.


And usually there are volunteers with bottles of water to refill runners water bottles and such.


----------



## bevcgg

Since the discussions about cold weather gear during the races- this ad keeps popping up my DIS boards!
It isn't related to nothing I have ever searched for! But I can't help but think this would be warm for those early AM hours!
too funny!!


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: I am a bit of a pack rat during long races.
Using Sparkle skirts pockets and a for the full a running belt (one of the various ones I have.)
And possibly a fleece vest depending on weather.
For the full:

3 uncrustables (strawberry)
1 pack of sports beans
3 tabs of Alert caffeine gum (need my caffeine!)
Cell phone
Small sports camera (not sure my cell battery will last that long)
Earbuds of some type
Ipod shuffle or Mighty
Lip balm
Purell
Eye drops (contact lens)
Tissues
2 bandaids
Sunglasses
Running arm sleeves
Throw away gloves & headband for ear warmers
ID cards/insurance/ $20 cash
Pre race: I eat a banana (in room) then animal crackers and peanut butter (to go cup) in the corrals with a cup of tea


----------



## Sakigt

Dang that uncrustables sounds like a great idea!

SAFD Running fanny pack with three pockets and a running skirt. Hubbs and mine Gu, my iPhone, extra headphones (man I hate Bluetooth ear buds but the new iPhone forced my hand), a battery backup, cash card and ID. For insurance I just snap a picture. Lastly as many tissues as I can fit. I depend on the stops for water.


----------



## bevcgg

Sakigt said:


> Dang that uncrustables sounds like a great idea!



They are AMAZING on a long run!
Not a PBJ fan during "normal life" but even seeing them in the freezer makes me want to go for a run to eat one.
I eat one around 8, 12 and 18 miles


----------



## Simba's Girl

On course: 5 GU, Cellphone and ID/debit card. Not 100% sure about carrying water, might rely on course. Also possibly a battery pack for phone. Will carry in pockets, love, love love my LuLu 10" shorts.

Before the start: Coffee in room, I generally don't like to eat when I first wake up so I'll eat at one of the places before the corrals. Nuun water before we leave for bus. Probably a breakfast sandwich and another coffee when we arrive. I need something substantial before such an epic run.


----------



## CDKG

bevcgg said:


> SAFD: I am a bit of a pack rat during long races.
> Using Sparkle skirts pockets and a for the full a running belt (one of the various ones I have.)
> And possibly a fleece vest depending on weather.
> For the full:
> 
> 3 uncrustables (strawberry)
> 1 pack of sports beans
> 3 tabs of Alert caffeine gum (need my caffeine!)
> Cell phone
> Small sports camera (not sure my cell battery will last that long)
> Earbuds of some type
> Ipod shuffle or Mighty
> Lip balm
> Purell
> Eye drops (contact lens)
> Tissues
> 2 bandaids
> Sunglasses
> Running arm sleeves
> Throw away gloves & headband for ear warmers
> ID cards/insurance/ $20 cash
> Pre race: I eat a banana (in room) then animal crackers and peanut butter (to go cup) in the corrals with a cup of tea


Wow, all of that in pockets?!? Smuckers Uncrustables have honestly been my favorite fuel yet! I like the plain PB ones. Why even bother with the jelly? PB is where it's at!

Have you run with Uncrustables in your pockets before? Do you have issues with them getting smushed? Once you open them, do they stay out of your pocket (I usually only take one big bite every couple of miles) until you're done?


----------



## garneska

Since someone mentioned uncrustables. It’s my go to breakfast plus easy to travel with or purchase at Walmart.


----------



## bevcgg

CDKG said:


> Have you run with Uncrustables in your pockets before? Do you have issues with them getting smushed? Once you open them, do they stay out of your pocket (I usually only take one big bite every couple of miles) until you're done?



I keep them packaged although they do get mushed. (And they are cold in the morning!)
 But at least they don't dry out before I need them.
I eat one during walk breaks at around specific mileage points for me.


----------



## mankle30

SAFD: I'll usually wear my FuelBelt with two or three small (6oz) water bottles. I like having a couple of water bottles in case I start to feel like I need more water between the nutrition stops. I'll carry probably three Gels with me. I've never had problems with any particular brand, so I'll look around at the running shop near my in-laws' place in Virginia to see what's available. I'll have my phone with me, but likely will have just my magic band (yay, no keys!) and my garmin. 

For breakfast I've had a peanut butter sandwich before my previous races and found that it was easy to buy the bread and peanut butter at walmart to have in our room before heading to the bus.


----------



## KimM530

Sending high fives to anyone in the CT/New England area on the Galloway plan who managed to get through their run in the cold, rainy, miserable weather today. I modified the milage of my last couple runs because I didn't see the need to get up to 26 miles in training, so I did 22 miles today. The weather made it suck, but I was glad I got it done. Only one more sim weekend to go! 

SAFD: I use a Flipbelt to hold my phone, Gu, water bottles when I am training, and ID/credit card. I love the Flipbelt because it stays securely in place during the run and holds plenty of stuff at the same time. I have used Gu exclusively for all race training. I've always felt like it has done the job. My favorite flavor is the toasted marshmallow!


----------



## Princess KP

bananabean said:


> If anyone is look for some friendly harassment to push them to sign up, I highly recommend a chat with @Princess KP!  She’s got me _this_ _close_ to making a trip down in January!
> 
> Three races ago I said I was done with Disney runs for a while...


I haven’t done a very good job since you haven’t signed up yet! You better decide soon before airfare creeps back up.


----------



## huskies90

For those who carry a small camera, which one do you have and how small is it?


----------



## pluto377

Managed to finish my 20 in the pouring rain. Discovered my water resistant jacket means resistant for about 5 minutes and then stays soaked. Also discovered in my post race shower some significant chafing that I didn’t feel while running. I really hope it doesn’t rain for the races!

As for what I bring, I will carry gu,chapstick and tissues. Not sure how though. If it’s cold I’ll have pockets, but my warm weather clothes are a challenge. Still debating whether or not to run with my phone. I have an armband but I find it gets uncomfortable after a while particularly with short sleeves or a tank.

My pre run fuel is a Luna bar in the room and a banana just before starting. I’ll bring a bagel just in case too but will leave in my checked bag if I’m not hungry. For the 5 and 10k just the Luna bar.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: I'm planning to bring some Clif Shot Gels and jelly beans, which will fit in my Fitletic belt. I also will most likely carry my water bottle in my hand.

Pre-race I'll possibly have a little coffee, and then a gel right before the start. I generally can't eat solid food that early in the morning, which limits my nutrition options.


----------



## lhermiston

pluto377 said:


> Managed to finish my 20 in the pouring rain. Discovered my water resistant jacket means resistant for about 5 minutes and then stays soaked. Also discovered in my post race shower some significant chafing that I didn’t feel while running. I really hope it doesn’t rain for the races!



Way to stick it out. I had a 7-miler in the rain yesterday that was miserable and the only silver lining was that it wasn't longer, so I'm seriously impressed you went 20. I think my motto for this past week, running and the weather has been, "If you're going to be dumb, you gotta be tough."


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD: I will carry six Gu gels in my pockets and chapstick during the marathon. Nothing for the 10k.  As far as pre-race nutrition goes, water, oatmeal and pop tarts before the marathon and only the water and pop tarts for the 10k.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Sadly I will not be running it this year, but I do hope to get my 5th Dopey next year.  For the Marathon I generally I carry ziplock baggies of Tailwind and some Clif Shot Bloks - big fan of the margarita flavor and the citrus flavor.  I carry a handheld water bottle, dump in the tailwind and add water at an aid station and I am good to go.  I also carry my phone in my running belt, also holds my shot bloks and tailwind.  If less than a marathon I just drink water/Powerade at aid stations and maybe one shot book pack.


----------



## tidefan

SAFD:  A few GU's in the pocket, but that's about it.  I don't run with my phone.


----------



## tidefan

tidefan said:


> Yep, my calf muscles and now my right achilles are sore after my 8-miler last night, though I think it was more from the 16-miler I did this past weekend.  I am going to take tonight off, then rest a couple of days and hopefully be ready to do 12 on Saturday.  We'll see how that goes...


So, I didn't run my 12 miler yesterday.  I've been religiously icing and elevating my right ankle/achilles.  Also, I went to the local running store and bought my first ever pair of compression socks.  Man these things make a big difference!  Anyway, I knew that I still need to keep my fitness up, so... I went to the University Rec Center and did a long swim.  Now, I haven't swam (for laps) in a good while, so I now have a good appreciation of swimmers!

However, earlier today, we had the Jingle Bell Run here in Tuscaloosa and my daughter was the honoree, so I felt like I needed to run.  I took it really slow and easy and finished in a little over 31 minutes, but my achilles doesn't feel too much worse for the wear.  Came home and iced/elevated it for about 30 minutes.  I plan on a run/walk mix this week and we'll see how it goes...


----------



## bevcgg

huskies90 said:


> For those who carry a small camera, which one do you have and how small is it?



I have had two of these over the years and love them for races/beaches etc. And they survived being dropped mid race- where my phone would not have.  It is about the size of a deck of cards. Costco usually has specials deals on them this time of year. For me these races are all about the fun photos! And the bling!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD.

Pre-race nutrition. Peanut butter sandwich. Sometimes a blueberry poptart also. Water to drink. 

During run. I wear a belt and add on two hydration bottles (for a full. Just one for a half) that told eight ounces each. I carry one pack of fruit snacks per five miles, so two for a half and five for a full. My phone stays in the belt. And that's it. What else do I need? For training runs, my car keys are in there plus backup toilet paper, but that's it.


----------



## leholcomb

SAFD:

Carry phone, earbuds, ID, tissues. 

For nutrition I will hydrate for the 48 hours prior. During the race I will have my salt sticks and maybe some cold bacon. I may bring a pack of nut butter in case of emergency fuel. Other than that, I'm good.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> 
> I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?



For the full at Disney, I carry a two gels, one sleeve of bloks, one pack of Sport Beans, a BASE salt vial, and my phone in a SPI belt. I never intend to consume all the fuel. I like to have extra with me to hand out to people who need it along the way, which happens more often than one might think. For pre-race nutrition, I have a Clif bar and some Tailwind when I wake up, and a packet of Sport Beans 10-15 minutes before my corral starts.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m only doing the 10k, so will be traveling light with my phone, Id, room key, and a bit of cash. For a half, i’d add chapstick, a few tissues, and some energy chews.

Great job getting it done @KimM530 - I only did a 5k in MA, but the rain that was supposed to taper off, never did! At least it was relatively warm?!



KimM530 said:


> Sending high fives to anyone in the CT/New England area on the Galloway plan who managed to get through their run in the cold, rainy, miserable weather today. I modified the milage of my last couple runs because I didn't see the need to get up to 26 miles in training, so I did 22 miles today. The weather made it suck, but I was glad I got it done. Only one more sim weekend to go!
> 
> SAFD: I use a Flipbelt to hold my phone, Gu, water bottles when I am training, and ID/credit card. I love the Flipbelt because it stays securely in place during the run and holds plenty of stuff at the same time. I have used Gu exclusively for all race training. I've always felt like it has done the job. My favorite flavor is the toasted marshmallow!


----------



## ZellyB

Timely question as my dh and I were just talking about this yesterday on our run.  For the full what we carry will be partially dictated by the weather.  If it's going to be hot and I'm worried about electrolytes, we'll likely carry handheld water bottles with our go-to drink, Replay.  If the temps are cooler, then we thought this year we'd just stick with the water and powerade/gatorade (don't remember which runDisney uses) that is provided and spare ourselves carrying something in our hands.  I'm running in a Sparkleskirt which has massive pocket capacity, so no belts for us.  I carry my phone in one pocket and then usually some sport beans and cliff bars as well.  I think we are going to bring along some mini pretzels or something as well.  Usually by the time we hit WWoS, we are dying for something salty.  Last year, spectators had some things like that and they tasted so good at that point!

Before the race we've done things like cereal in the room, but think we will take bagels or something with us this time to eat in the corral so it's closer to race time.  I'm intrigued by the idea of the uncrustables though.  Never thought of that before.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I wear a flip belt and will carry sport beans, little plastic bag that has tissues, tylenol & immodium (which I always have in my belt, have never used, but like to "just in case"), phone, airpods/case. Tempted to bring a little baggie of "real food," but not sure what that would be. I am also thinking about bringing my little external battery for my phone. I don't plan on bringing my water bottle and will just use the water on the course, but that might change. 
I will eat a stroop waffle (or 2) before the race.



tidefan said:


> So, I didn't run my 12 miler yesterday.  I've been religiously icing and elevating my right ankle/achilles.  Also, I went to the local running store and bought my first ever pair of compression socks.  Man these things make a big difference!  Anyway, I knew that I still need to keep my fitness up, so... I went to the University Rec Center and did a long swim.  Now, I haven't swam (for laps) in a good while, so I now have a good appreciation of swimmers!
> 
> However, earlier today, we had the Jingle Bell Run here in Tuscaloosa and my daughter was the honoree, so I felt like I needed to run.  I took it really slow and easy and finished in a little over 31 minutes, but my achilles doesn't feel too much worse for the wear.  Came home and iced/elevated it for about 30 minutes.  I plan on a run/walk mix this week and we'll see how it goes...


I am so sorry that your achilles/ankle is bothering you! These aches and pains are so frustrating, but I think you did the right thing. 
I didn't run my 16 miler last weekend because of a really achy foot. I still did a few 4 mile runs that week before and also a long swim, but just knew a long run would sideline me for so much longer. Missing a long run is the pits. I decided to average my missed 16 mile run and the scheduled 12 miles and did 14 miles yesterday, so hoping that was a good idea... 
Here's to us both of us feeling back to 100% in no time!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> 
> I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?


SAFD: I'm doing the 5K, 10K and Marathon - different plans for each race:

5K: Inhaler, car key, 1 gel (because I take my sweet time out there and my blood sugar will drop before I'm done and back to my car), lip balm, phone. How I'll carry things will depend on what I wear - either pockets of a skort/capris/tights or a running belt.

10K: Inhaler, car key, 2 gels, lip balm, phone. Carried in pockets.

Marathon: Inhaler, car key, 7 gels, lip balm, sunscreen, ID and a $20 in case I want a drink in WS, phone, handheld water bottle, 2 emergency glucose tablets, 3-4 Nuun tablets. I use a racing belt with little elastic loops that hold gels, which frees up my pockets to hold the rest, with the glucose and Nuun tabs going in a pocket on my water bottle. I normally use an armband to carry my phone, but have found that a leg pocket is better when I need to remove layers along the way (I thread my ear buds cord under my innermost shirt, so it doesn't get caught when I peel off outer layers), as well as for pulling the phone out to snap pics.

Morning nutrition: Breakfast in my room, about 45 mins before departure - either a piece of toast with PB, banana slices and honey, or oatmeal with blueberries, and coffee with plenty of hot milk. Then, an hour before I expect to start, either a granola bar or 1/2 a PBJ sandwich and some water. 

And you didn't ask, but I'll add anyway - post-race, I keep a shelf-stable container of chocolate milk in my car and drink that as soon as I get in to get my blood sugar back up and get some protein in me.


----------



## Chaitali

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> 
> I’ll add to this, since we're talking about intake, what’s your nuitrition strategy the morning of the race(s)?



I plan to carry a hand held water bottle that I always run with and it has a pouch that I'll put my inhaler in.  I'll carry my nutrition in one side pocket of my leggings and my phone in the other side pocket.  I'll carry cards (ID, insurance, etc,) in the back zipper pocket of the leggings.

As far as nutrition, I practiced that in my half this past weekend and it worked pretty well.  Starting at three miles, I'll take a little bit at every mile marker.  I'll alternate between a clif shot block or a couple gold fish crackers.  And I'll have nuun in my water bottle.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My pockets are feeling heavy just reading these!  I don't like having a lot of stuff on me and have learned to despise belts of any type.  I figure if I need bandainds, etc that's what the med tents are for.  I'll drink the course water and sports drinks.

Half Marathon
3 gel packets in my short or capri pockets.
Some just in case cash and my drivers liscense in a baggie in my shorts.
Carry my phone in hand then shove it in my shorts pocket. (Dis races I end up carrying my phone a ton bc of pics, in other races I keep it in an armband)
Wear wireless earbuds but only turn up the volume when not in the parks.
Wear magic band

That's it.

I did the exact same setup for my marathon this year but added one backup pair of headphones in a plastic bag and doubled on the gel packs shoved in my pockets.


----------



## lahobbs4

I honestly haven't put much thought into it but that will be on my agenda for my next long run. I've been so stressed about whether or not I can even do this crazy thing!!

5k & 10K- just my phone in my pocket (if I wear bottoms with a pocket. Again, I have not planned well so far)
Half- Nathan hand-held water bottle with Nuun. And an extra tab in the pocket to refill at a water station. And maybe a few tootsie rolls. Phone in my pocket.
Full- Nathan hydration pack filled with Tailwind. In those pockets I will have a Kind bar, tootsie rolls, my phone/earbuds, and maybe some lemonheads. (I crave candy when I run!)

Pre race - Coffee x 2 in the room, Kind bar or Luna bar on the bus, and a banana while waiting around.


----------



## Philo2020

SAFD:

Well I always struggle with nutrition on long runs, but I think I have come to a decent place now that I have realized I need a fair amount of calories during a half or full marathon.

Pre-Race :  Coffee and bagel with PB in the room with Nuun, honey stinger 15 minutes or so before race start.

During Race : 

I wear a fitletic Hydra belt with two 8 oz bottles I use for water/tailwind mix (typically about 4 servings or 400 calories worth of tailwind - *side note this stuff is great for anyone who has any GI issues during races, wish I could carry more easily)
Phone in belt for pictures and music as needed
Wear Jabra Elite Active earbuds which are off and on during the race
2 honey stingers - I have found eating real food in addition to tailwind really helps me - usually around miles 10 and 20 or so
2 bags of sports beans with caffeine just in case - I don't care for them but are needed sometimes
Saltsticks - just discovered these and they have been great!
ID and Credit Card just in case
Love hearing what everyone else brings/uses.  There are so many options out there, I know this is an area I am constantly tinkering with.


----------



## apdebord

My nutrition and hydration is a little over kill, but I get very hangry when I run.

Pre-race I’ll be having leftovers from Le Cellier. It sounds a little crazy to have filet and risotto before a marathon and at 3:30 AM, but it has worked for me for my previous runDisney half’s. 

I think I’ve decided to carry my Nathan hydration vest. My SPIbelt has been annoying me recently and I don’t like to weigh down my pockets. I’ll have a Skratch mix in one bottle and water in my 1.5L bladder. My other bottle is a little wonky so I put my phone in the bottle pocket.  I alternate water and Skratch each mile, and I take a tiny sip after each 3 minute interval. Towards the end, I do drink more water than Skratch. If I run out of Skratch, I’ll use the Powerade at the tables.

I think I will use 3 sleeves of Cliff Bloks and 3 SiS gels (+1 for the corrals). I’m leaning towards a gel at 7, 14 and 21. The other miles I will have 1 Blok. I’ll be short 2 bloks, but I will probably be over them by mile 20. I’ll also have a baggie of pretzels in case I have the urge for real food and not something sweet. I’m allergic to peanuts and tree nuts so my options for real food that’s easy to carry is limited. I don’t like beef jerky, but I’m open to trying different types to see if that works. My kind pressed fruit bars are too sweet after I’ve had all the bloks and gels.

I definitely need to remember tissues. I’ll have my ID in my shorts pocket and I’ll be wearing a Magic Band.


----------



## a-mad

*SAFD:
*
Great info everybody... this is a really cool topic.

5-K and 10-K - I will have lip balm (a must) in my pocket, and a flipbelt with my phone and probably some cash.  I will probably consume a GU before each of these races, but won't carry any other fuel or hydration.
Half - same as above, but I will carry a GU and consume after the first hour, and take a couple of Clif Shot Blocks during the last few miles (all in my pockets)
Full - same as the Half, but I will carry another GU and more Clif Shock Blocks.  I typically don't carry hydration as the aid stations usually provide enough for me, and I time my consumption of GU's and shot blocks to coincide with them.
I will carry my phone for pictures, and I asked for wireless ear buds for Christmas, so I'm guessing I'll take these and listen to music. I've always ran races with an iPod shuffle, so it will be a bit of an adjustment, but hopefully not too difficult.

For GU's my favorite flavors are Vanilla Bean, Chocolate Outrage and Salted Caramel, but I might try Toasted Marshmallow given the recommendation above from another poster.  For Clif Shot Blocks I like Fruit Punch and Mountain Berry, but I am really digging the Salted Watermelon I tried for the first time this weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

This seems like a good place/time to offer this little tip I learned, utilize, and like to pass on...

Those little plastic contact lens cases with the screw-tops? Are fantastic conveyances for on-the-run sunscreen and/or Vaseline! I put sunscreen in one side and Vaseline in the other and carry it on long runs/races so I can apply/reapply sunscreen (because I'm slow and I live in FL - reapplication is critical!). The Vaseline was originally brought along when I broke a toe and the buddy-taping was causing friction blisters, but was a race-saver at PHM when I lost my lip balm before I even started running.


----------



## roxymama

I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)
And I know having kids can equal TONS OF STUFF while in the park whether you like it or not.

I personally am a very light park packer.  I tend to just spend more $$$ if I need something instead of having to carry it around just in case I may need it.  I'm the one you ask yourself about when in the gift shops thinking "who would spend $15 on sunscreen" etc.  I just don't like being weighed down, and it's the same for races.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
> I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)
> And I know having kids can equal TONS OF STUFF while in the park whether you like it or not.
> 
> I personally am a very light park packer.  I tend to just spend more $$$ if I need something instead of having to carry it around just in case I may need it.  I'm the one you ask yourself about when in the gift shops thinking "who would spend $15 on sunscreen" etc.  I just don't like being weighed down, and it's the same for races.


I pack everything going down & I carry a backpack in the parks with all sorts of things from bandaids to snacks (I'm picky before races) to extra socks.  
For races though I like as little on me as possible, less is better.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
> I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)


I'd say I'm about the same in both areas: I pack the things I absolutely must have, but strive to do so in the most compact ways I can. And in both cases, health issues trump any desire to carry nothing: hypoglycemia means I don't mess around with fuel - always adequate gels for a race and snacks for a park day, exercise-induced asthma means the bulky inhaler can't be left behind, and major skin sensitivity means I need my own tried-and-true sunscreen, so that comes, too. For park days, that means a small cross-body bag, and for races it means pockets.


----------



## JeffW

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
> I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)
> And I know having kids can equal TONS OF STUFF while in the park whether you like it or not.
> 
> I personally am a very light park packer.  I tend to just spend more $$$ if I need something instead of having to carry it around just in case I may need it.  I'm the one you ask yourself about when in the gift shops thinking "who would spend $15 on sunscreen" etc.  I just don't like being weighed down, and it's the same for races.



I don't like to carry anything while running, and would probably do the same for the parks if I wasn't the designated sherpa for the family backpack


----------



## jennamfeo

Wow. Maybe I am just bad at this but wow, I am like impressed by how much stuff y'all carry with you.

5k - I will have my phone, my ID, and some money.
10k - I will have my phone, some pizza (for my costume and consumption), my ID, and some money.
Half - I will have my phone, one Gu, my ID, and some money.
Full - I will have my phone, maybe 2 Gu's, maybe some chews, my ID, and some money.

I don't need a lot and I like to rely on the race to provide me things (or ways to acquire things, like a McDonald's cheeseburger and some booze). I know that runDisney loves those sports beans but I need more than that for anything longer than a 10k, so I will bring my own Gu for that. I guess I am a little afraid of what to expect during the Marathon because I've never done that distance, you know?


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  This is fascinating! Everyone seems to have their own thing, and are so different! 

Pre-race - for both half and full I have a Clif bar and a cup of coffee.  Also try to get through two bottles of water by the time the race starts - we wake up dehydrated and need to replenish! 

Half - just tailwind in the bottle for nutrition, my phone/headphones, and hand sanitzer or wipes. 
Full - Tailwind in the bottle and a little baggie of Tailwind to refill on the road. A pack of shot blocks - I take one every 2-3 miles past about mile 8 or so. Phone/headphones and hand sanitizer. 

All of my running clothes have pockets so I can carry stuff


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Wow. Maybe I am just bad at this but wow, I am like impressed by how much stuff y'all carry with you.
> 
> 5k - I will have my phone, my ID, and some money.
> 10k - I will have my phone, some pizza (for my costume and consumption), my ID, and some money.
> Half - I will have my phone, one Gu, my ID, and some money.
> Full - I will have my phone, maybe 2 Gu's, maybe some chews, my ID, and some money.
> 
> I don't need a lot and I like to rely on the race to provide me things (or ways to acquire things, like a McDonald's cheeseburger and some booze). I know that runDisney loves those sports beans but I need more than that for anything longer than a 10k, so I will bring my own Gu for that. I guess I am a little afraid of what to expect during the Marathon because I've never done that distance, you know?


You'll be fine. You will get hungry around the McDonalds stop which is good because its right when McDonalds is. In ESPN there are tons of people handing our food which is also great because you will be hungry. Its okay to take food from these people.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> 10k - I will have my phone, some pizza (for my costume and consumption), my ID, and some money.



I already knew you were doing this, but I still get such a hoot out of imagining you getting all your gear ready on race day and then adding pizza.  #goals


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> I already knew you were doing this, but I still get such a hoot out of imagining you getting all your gear ready on race day and then adding pizza.  #goals


To be honest, I don't think the pizza is going to last past the race start. But at least I will be carb loaded. Hahaha.


----------



## TheHamm

cburnett11 said:


> I have an indoor track available to me that is 9 laps per mile.  It's a pretty hard surface, but I'll use it if there's ice or during a thunderstorm.  I once did 12 miles (108 laps) on it...   That's pretty boring.





wdvak said:


> It is!  And I Need to get an 18 mile long run in. I may start outside for a few miles then move inside for the big portion.



I also have a 13 laps/mile above basketball courts, and have alternated treadmill and track when I am forced by cold and ice indoors.  I have yet to make it past 6 miles doing this before collapsing in defeat not exhaustion.  I cannot imagine 18 miles. 




lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We have a guest Sundays are for Disney question this week (sorry, I don’t remember who asked it). What does everyone plan to carry during their race(s) and how do you plan to carry it? Chews, gels, snacks, water? Running belts? Arm bands?
> That’s it for me. Have a good week, gang.



I have pocketed shorts and leggings, and I am  hoping to be able to wear the shorts because I prefer the placement.  In those pockets during the half will be my baby iPhone, tissues in a plastic bag, a bag of honey stinger chews, ID, & $20.  I have good intentions of bringing chapstick, but only remember this half of the time.  Someone suggested a plastic shopping bag for loot at the end, and I will consider this- mainly for carrying a throw away blanket to the start.
While I generally have a cup of coffee and peanut butter toast an  hour before a race, I am not sure I can get myself out of bed that soon when it takes me 12 minutes to get ready.  I am intrigued by the uncrustables suggestion and will try this (It is not _really_ new on race day, just a modification).  I also love the animal crackers and PB cup in the corral idea!  I wished I had gotten a cup of coffee from the truck at the start last time, but by the time I made up my mind it was too late.  This will not be a mistake I make again.


----------



## Keels

I think we'll see the first hints of bib numbers, etc., within the next 48-72 hours.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
> I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)
> And I know having kids can equal TONS OF STUFF while in the park whether you like it or not.
> 
> I personally am a very light park packer.  I tend to just spend more $$$ if I need something instead of having to carry it around just in case I may need it.  I'm the one you ask yourself about when in the gift shops thinking "who would spend $15 on sunscreen" etc.  I just don't like being weighed down, and it's the same for races.



I just like bringing everything I own everywhere I go. Why carry less stuff when you could carry more?
Also, I dont have an option because I have to bring my own food most places because I cant expect places to have something I can eat. It's rare for me to be able to eat the on-course fuel at races (although if rD sticks with sport beans, then I'm okay ... actually, the clif shot gals they used before that were fine too). So I need to be prepared to rely entirely on things I bring with me just in case.
Same with the parks. There is some food I can eat, but not much, so it's easier to bring my own food.

But mostly I just like making sure I have everything I could possibly need. And then some things I probably won't need.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> I think we'll see the first hints of bib numbers, etc., within the next 48-72 hours.


Oh boy! Thx for the heads up


----------



## Keels

Also - they gave TAs an extension by a week to sell remaining bibs, so if anyone is on the fence about registering OR transferring in to a challenge ... there should be some real sweet deals to be had.


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.
> I know it's apples and oranges because it's not like there are quick service places to sell you GU etc (though there are margerita stands in some races.)
> And I know having kids can equal TONS OF STUFF while in the park whether you like it or not.
> 
> I personally am a very light park packer.  I tend to just spend more $$$ if I need something instead of having to carry it around just in case I may need it.  I'm the one you ask yourself about when in the gift shops thinking "who would spend $15 on sunscreen" etc.  I just don't like being weighed down, and it's the same for races.



Last year we didn't use a backpack in the parks at all...I'm carrying 5 GU, my ID/CC and my phone. Training has shown me that this is what I need and can reasonably carry.


----------



## Novatrix

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.



I am about as opposite as possible between how much I pack for races and how much I pack for the parks/travel in general. 6 weeks travel with just a backpack okay? Of course! A marathon without pockets looking like stuffed hamster cheeks? Not on your life!

When you travel (especially at Disney!) as long as you have money and your passport you can make yourself comfortable. When you race, you either need to a)run faster so you can be done with the race and then get what you need b) stay at the same pace and suck it up, buttercup or c) pre-plan and bring it with you. 



rteetz said:


> You'll be fine. You will get hungry around the McDonalds stop which is good because its right when McDonalds is. In ESPN there are tons of people handing our food which is also great because you will be hungry. Its okay to take food from these people.



The one time it's okay to take food from strangers, kids.

Speaking of which, at about what mile is McDonalds? I remember seeing people going down the highway embankment last year, but I forget where... Also are there any other places food can be purchased along route?


----------



## rteetz

Novatrix said:


> Speaking of which, at about what mile is McDonalds? I remember seeing people going down the highway embankment last year, but I forget where... Also are there any other places food can be purchased along route?


16ish? It’s before ESPN between AK and ESPN.


----------



## FFigawi

Novatrix said:


> Speaking of which, at about what mile is McDonalds? I remember seeing people going down the highway embankment last year, but I forget where... Also are there any other places food can be purchased along route?



Liquid bread is sold at the Thirsty River beginning around 730am


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD: Just the marathon for me Marathon weekend, but I carry my phone and 4 Huma gels in my Flipbelt. I wear a RoadID bracelet so it has all of my personal information and emergency contact information on it. I normally don't wear my MagicBand, but considering I plan to set the PR in picture stops this year something might be open in Epcot for me to get popcorn. Most people want alcohol, but I'll take all the popcorn please! 

Pre-race nutrition is either a clif bar and banana or half a bagel with PB and a banana. If I am carrying my handheld water bottle (I won't be Marathon Weekend, but I will be this weekend at Kiawah) it will have either yellow or red Gatorade in it.


----------



## 1lilspark

one of the influencers I follow posted on his Instagram stories that ‘apparently he’s running the Half in January’


----------



## Novatrix

FFigawi said:


> Liquid bread is sold at the Thirsty River beginning around 730am



That's all well and good, but after all that gu you want to *chew* something.

Actually, if it isn't cold out and the ice cream carts are open, a frozen chocolate and nut covered banana in AK would be perfect.


----------



## bevcgg

roxymama said:


> I wonder what the correlation between people who pack a lot vs. go really light for park going and people who carry a lot vs go really light for races.



I carry less in the parks than do during a race!  No need for an ipod/earbuds or uncrustables!
And I am a super light travel packer- I have done 3 weeks in China with a carry-on backpack only more than once.

I am making a list for my Dopey trip and stressing about HOW MUCH stuff I need to bring. Esp considering the weather options needed.
(I will be there the Sat before and plan to go to Goodwill for throw aways in the corrals.)

But the stuff for Dopey OMG! 

3-4 pairs of running shoes
2 pairs of park/other shoes 
oofos
4 costumes- skirts, ears, socks, etc.
Leggings/long johns (2-3 pairs)
Jacket
Fleece vest
Extra long sleeve shirts (layers if needed)
Possible rain jacket if needed
Ears/hats
Head bands/Ear warmers
Hand/foot warmers
Gloves
Arm sleeves
Foil wraps etc.
Not mention the recovery items:

Stick
B&D Car Buffer (best thing ever!)
foot rollar ball
Deep Blue
Calf sleeves- compression
And then rest of my clothes! OMG!! I have never packed this much STUFF unless I was moving!


----------



## SarahDisney

bevcgg said:


> And then rest of my clothes! OMG!! I have never packed this much STUFF unless I was moving!



I just moved recently.
I'm fairly certain there will be more stuff coming with me to Florida than there was the first time I brought stuff to my apartment.
(...but I also didn't sleep in my apartment that first day, it was a long moving process because of some family stuff ... hopefully I'll be packing less stuff for this trip than I did when I actually started sleeping in my apartment)


----------



## Keels

1lilspark said:


> one of the influencers I follow posted on his Instagram stories that ‘apparently he’s running the Half in January’



Comp bibs and sponsor bib invites went out at the end of last week.


----------



## CDKG

The variety of answers to this week's SAFD question have been fascinating! It sounds like pockets and running belts/handhelds for the win! Also, clearly I am not taking in enough calories during my long runs. Wow!


----------



## FFigawi

Novatrix said:


> That's all well and good, but after all that gu you want to *chew* something.



Nah. Beer and margaritas are great at washing down gels, bloks, and sport beans.


----------



## SunshineSummer

So I've totally been lurking on here for the last two years, but i need to thank you guys for getting me through my first races and my first marathon at WDW in 2018!  I liked it so much that I've now signed up for Dopey 

Annnnd now I've got to compulsively order tailwind, flipbelts, and plan for a margarita at the finish line.  That's how this works, right? 

Thanks for making training in dreary NJ more bearable!


----------



## JulieODC

PrincessV said:


> This seems like a good place/time to offer this little tip I learned, utilize, and like to pass on...
> 
> Those little plastic contact lens cases with the screw-tops? Are fantastic conveyances for on-the-run sunscreen and/or Vaseline! I put sunscreen in one side and Vaseline in the other and carry it on long runs/races so I can apply/reapply sunscreen (because I'm slow and I live in FL - reapplication is critical!). The Vaseline was originally brought along when I broke a toe and the buddy-taping was causing friction blisters, but was a race-saver at PHM when I lost my lip balm before I even started running.



What a cool idea!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

CDKG said:


> Also, clearly I am not taking in enough calories during my long runs. Wow!



When discussing nuitrition with DopeyBadger a few weeks ago it quickly became apparent that the fueling strategy for a half was no where near what I would need for the full. He has some really cool charts that break it down, so if you need to figure out what would be an ideal amount reach out to him. My biggest issue is going to be carrying what I need since gels of any sort are not an option, which is sad since they would be so easy to carry.


----------



## John VN

SunshineSummer said:


> So I've totally been lurking on here for the last two years, but i need to thank you guys for getting me through my first races and my first marathon at WDW in 2018!  I liked it so much that I've now signed up for Dopey
> 
> Annnnd now I've got to compulsively order tailwind, flipbelts, and plan for a margarita at the finish line.  That's how this works, right?
> 
> Thanks for making training in dreary NJ more bearable!



OUTSTANDING  for going DOPEY!!! 

IMO, no Mickey Marathon is complete without a McFlurry stop at mile 15.  Consider it an  appetizer. 

McFlurry John


----------



## ZellyB

SunshineSummer said:


> So I've totally been lurking on here for the last two years, but i need to thank you guys for getting me through my first races and my first marathon at WDW in 2018!  I liked it so much that I've now signed up for Dopey
> 
> Annnnd now I've got to compulsively order tailwind, flipbelts, and plan for a margarita at the finish line.  That's how this works, right?
> 
> Thanks for making training in dreary NJ more bearable!



Welcome from lurkdom!  Join in more and congrats on the decision to run Dopey!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Comp bibs and sponsor bib invites went out at the end of last week.


I need to become an influencer.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> Also - they gave TAs an extension by a week to sell remaining bibs, so if anyone is on the fence about registering OR transferring in to a challenge ... there should be some real sweet deals to be had.


If someone was sorta interested in transferring from Goofy to Dopey, what kinda of sweet deal might be available? Asking for a friend...


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I need to become an influencer.



I'm heavily influenced by Pandas.  #Pandamonium2019


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm heavily influenced by Pandas.  #Pandamonium2019


I totally set myself up for that...


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> If someone was sorta interested in transferring from Goofy to Dopey, what kinda of sweet deal might be available? Asking for a friend...



Jim Stone at Acclaim was selling Dopey bibs for $399 last I checked.


----------



## Dav2205

Hi everyone!  Jumping in late here.  I've signed up for the Dopey challenge in January.  Rightly or (probably) wrongly this will be my first Dopey challenge and actually my first marathon - my only previous Run Disney experience was in Paris this year where I completed the 36k challenge.  

Up to 18 mile training runs at the moment and aiming to do a semi-Dopey dry run next weekend (3 mile Thursday, 5 mile Friday, 10 mile Saturday, 20 mile Sunday).

As this is my first Dopey challenge I'm not too sure on the timelines for when information is released.  When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?


----------



## Keels

His ears must’ve been burning - make that $299 for Dopey:


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> His ears must’ve been burning - make that $299 for Dopey:
> 
> View attachment 368290


Holy wow...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Holy wow...



I’ll be honest, I gave it a good moment of thought.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I’ll be honest, I gave it a good moment of thought.


I need to stop signing up so early.


----------



## croach

Dav2205 said:


> Hi everyone!  Jumping in late here.  I've signed up for the Dopey challenge in January.  Rightly or (probably) wrongly this will be my first Dopey challenge and actually my first marathon - my only previous Run Disney experience was in Paris this year where I completed the 36k challenge.
> 
> Up to 18 mile training runs at the moment and aiming to do a semi-Dopey dry run next weekend (3 mile Thursday, 5 mile Friday, 10 mile Saturday, 20 mile Sunday).
> 
> As this is my first Dopey challenge I'm not too sure on the timelines for when information is released.  When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?



Powerade and Sports Beans last year. The had an odd flavor of Powerade for marathon weekend but I’m not sure they’ve used it again. It wasn’t bad just different.  Not sure what they used for W&D.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> His ears must’ve been burning - make that $299 for Dopey:
> 
> View attachment 368290


I should have waited.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Powerade and Sports Beans last year. The had an odd flavor of Powerade for marathon weekend but I’m not sure they’ve used it again. It wasn’t bad just different.  Not sure what they used for W&D.



It was white cherry and it was awful.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It was white cherry and it was awful.


They didn’t use white cherry for wine and dine. I don’t remember what it was but it was better.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I should have waited.



No joke.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> They didn’t use white cherry for wine and dine. I don’t remember what it was but it was better.



I’m a Powerade purist - lemon-lime only.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I’m a Powerade purist - lemon-lime only.


It might’ve been that. It definitely wasn’t blue or red.


----------



## AFwifelife

It was watered down lemon lime during W&D.


----------



## PrincessV

Dav2205 said:


> When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?


This time last year, the Official Race Guide was released Dec. 7 or 8, so soon-ish on that. The Guide will have course maps, transportation info, etc. Waivers (which provide bib numbers) came a little later at Dec. 13. Water and Powerade are provided at every hydration stop, and they've been going with Sport Beans lately.



rteetz said:


> I need to stop signing up so early.





Princess KP said:


> I should have waited.


Same.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> His ears must’ve been burning - make that $299 for Dopey:
> 
> View attachment 368290



I'm not looking! I'm not looking!


----------



## cburnett11

croach said:


> The had an odd flavor of Powerade for marathon weekend but I’m not sure they’ve used it again.



Yeah iirc, it was something like clear cherry flavored.  I remember telling my wife when she was training that it would definitely be yellow Powerade, so we trained with that.  She ended up having to scratch from the race (is running it with me this year), but I remember saying to my daughter last year when we finally got some Powerade... "oops, mom would've been mad at me for this surprise"... I think she hates that flavor.

EDIT:  I now see above that @Keels chimed in much earlier that it was White Cherry.  My wife hates that flavor.  Now I'm glad my wife had to scratch last year as it is very possible she would've just quit after accidentally downing a cup.  Fingers crossed that this year is a less offensive flavor.


----------



## jennamfeo

The only way I will run Dopey in 2020 is if I can get it for $299 next year.


----------



## Bree

Well that sucks that I paid DOUBLE for Dopey. Blah.


----------



## SarahDisney

I could have saved so much money if I had just waited a few months to sign up... sigh.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there


----------



## PrincessV

Dis_Yoda said:


> While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there


Yep. And my personal risk-tolerance hovers around 5 on a scale of 0-100, lol!


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there


True. I am not mad about it for this year because I wanted to make sure I got in since it's my first one. Next year I will just wait and make a last minute decision. Haha.


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis_Yoda said:


> While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there



Oh yeah, this is very true. I wanted to be signed up, so I'm glad I signed up early. I just wish I could have gotten the discounted price then 

I'm toying with the idea of going down for Princess if I can get a cheap bib, but I know that might not happen. That's not a must-do race for me right now, though, so I'm okay if it doesnt happen. I'm not okay with not doing the marathon.


----------



## croach

Dav2205 said:


> Hi everyone!  Jumping in late here.  I've signed up for the Dopey challenge in January.  Rightly or (probably) wrongly this will be my first Dopey challenge and actually my first marathon - my only previous Run Disney experience was in Paris this year where I completed the 36k challenge.
> 
> Up to 18 mile training runs at the moment and aiming to do a semi-Dopey dry run next weekend (3 mile Thursday, 5 mile Friday, 10 mile Saturday, 20 mile Sunday).
> 
> As this is my first Dopey challenge I'm not too sure on the timelines for when information is released.  When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?



Oh and also at the risk of sparking the annual or maybe it’s the monthly debate, they hand out bananas in a couple different places.


----------



## ANIM8R

Dav2205 said:


> Hi everyone!  Jumping in late here.  I've signed up for the Dopey challenge in January.  Rightly or (probably) wrongly this will be my first Dopey challenge and actually my first marathon - my only previous Run Disney experience was in Paris this year where I completed the 36k challenge.
> 
> Up to 18 mile training runs at the moment and aiming to do a semi-Dopey dry run next weekend (3 mile Thursday, 5 mile Friday, 10 mile Saturday, 20 mile Sunday).
> 
> As this is my first Dopey challenge I'm not too sure on the timelines for when information is released.  When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?



There was also candy (mini Dove Bars and Skittles IIRC) at Hollywood Studios.

There are people on one of the bridges between AK and WWoS handing out various snacks. God bless each and every one of them!

I never eat Swedish Fish but those - at that point-in-time, at that distance in the race - were MANNA FROM HEAVEN!


----------



## cburnett11

croach said:


> they hand out bananas in a couple different places.



It might be obvious to most, but just want to remind people that the banana peels are just as slippery in real life as they are in the cartoons.


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there



The other factor is that you're then locked into whatever resorts the TAs allocation is from.  I know this wouldn't matter to a lot of people, but I disliked CSR so much last year and have never liked CBR for any purposes (those are the two Acclaim seem to get a lot of rooms for) that it was very important to me to get back to POFQ this year.  Not worth the risk to me...


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Oh and also at the risk of sparking the annual or maybe it’s the monthly debate, they hand out bananas in a couple different places.



The only place bananas belong is in the trash.

#TrashFruit


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> Oh and also at the risk of sparking the annual or maybe it’s the monthly debate, they hand out bananas in a couple different places.



Bananas are typically handed out just before AK and inside WWoS.  It was hilarious last year seeing one of the wild boar they had out as a "spectators" or "on course entertainment" break loose from its handler and take off after a banana.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> The only place bananas belong is in the trash.
> 
> #TrashFruit


You’re a strange one.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> You’re a strange one.



Nope. Not gonna cave to the Banana Lobby. It's a trash fruit and I stand by that.


----------



## FFigawi

cburnett11 said:


> It might be obvious to most, but just want to remind people that the banana peels are just as slippery in real life as they are in the cartoons.



So are the large black trash bags people wear before the start & then drop on the ground for people behind them to slip or trip over. 



Keels said:


> Nope. Not gonna cave to the Banana Lobby. It's a trash fruit and I stand by that.



I stand with @Keels!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Nope. Not gonna cave to the Banana Lobby. It's a trash fruit and I stand by that.


It’s not my favorite but I’ll eat it during a marathon no doubt. I’ll also eat it covered in chocolate because chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> It’s not my favorite but I’ll eat it during a marathon no doubt. I’ll also eat it covered in chocolate because chocolate makes everything better.



TRASH.
FRUIT.


----------



## huskies90

Keels said:


> His ears must’ve been burning - make that $299 for Dopey:
> 
> View attachment 368290


So how would a transfer from a Goofy reservation thru RunDisney to a Dopey reservation thru a TA work?


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> So how would a transfer from a Goofy reservation thru RunDisney to a Dopey reservation thru a TA work?



You purchase the Dopey bib from the TA and then they will give you transfer paperwork that you submit to RunDisney. @Princess KP just did this recently, so she can give you more insight on how the process works! I believe she received her refund for the Goofy and 10K registration within a week.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> The only place bananas belong is in the trash.
> 
> #TrashFruit





FFigawi said:


> I stand with @Keels!



+1

Bananas are bleh.


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> Oh yeah, this is very true. I wanted to be signed up, so I'm glad I signed up early. I just wish I could have gotten the discounted price then
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of going down for Princess if I can get a cheap bib, but I know that might not happen. That's not a must-do race for me right now, though, so I'm okay if it doesnt happen. I'm not okay with not doing the marathon.



I bought a Princess bib and have decided not to do it this year...wish there was a way to transfer it. LOL. Goodbye money!


----------



## SunshineSummer

run.minnie.miles said:


> +1
> 
> Bananas are bleh.



I mean, I'll gladly run behind you guys and collect any and all bananas you don't want.  I have a banana problem!


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> I bought a Princess bib and have decided not to do it this year...wish there was a way to transfer it. LOL. Goodbye money!


Really, you are saving money here. Haha.


----------



## Princess KP

huskies90 said:


> So how would a transfer from a Goofy reservation thru RunDisney to a Dopey reservation thru a TA work?





Keels said:


> You purchase the Dopey bib from the TA and then they will give you transfer paperwork that you submit to RunDisney. @Princess KP just did this recently, so she can give you more insight on how the process works! I believe she received her refund for the Goofy and 10K registration within a week.


There are hotel and ticket requirements though but since I already had a DVC reservation and an AP, those requirements were waived. I purchased the Dopey bib online and waited a day for confirmation. I then submitted the Transfer Request to runDisney and within a day, my other registrations were cancelled and a refund was posted to my credit card about 4 days later. They don't refund the processing fees that you paid when you registered and there is a $45 Transfer Fee.
Transfer requests need to be submitted by Dec. 10.

I just checked and there is one Dopey bib left.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> Really, you are saving money here. Haha.



LOL true. Also meant not buying an AP this year sooooo it totally outweighed the bib cost. Look at me being all frugal!


----------



## cavepig

I liked the clear cherry Powerade at the marathon, but sounds like maybe that was a one time deal if Wine & Dine is back to lemon/lime?! 

I do not like bananas though & they end up all over the ground.

Meanwhile, we are still getting snow (at least it's runnable just so cold & white) but it's actually being created from Industrial Plants and their steam.  I didn't know this was a thing until yesterday.


----------



## SarahDisney

#TeamBanana


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> #TeamBanana


----------



## Barca33Runner

My vote: 
Bananas=Not Trash Fruit
Raccoons=Definitely Trash Pandas


----------



## ZellyB

Barca33Runner said:


> My vote:
> Bananas=Not Trash Fruit
> Raccoons=Definitely Trash Pandas



Thankfully we have our own LEGITIMATE Panda ( @rteetz ) here at the Dis.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Thankfully we have our own LEGITIMATE Panda ( @rteetz ) here at the Dis.


I think I’m just not gonna show up to marathon weekend anymore.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dav2205 said:


> Hi everyone!  Jumping in late here.  I've signed up for the Dopey challenge in January.  Rightly or (probably) wrongly this will be my first Dopey challenge and actually my first marathon - my only previous Run Disney experience was in Paris this year where I completed the 36k challenge.
> 
> Up to 18 mile training runs at the moment and aiming to do a semi-Dopey dry run next weekend (3 mile Thursday, 5 mile Friday, 10 mile Saturday, 20 mile Sunday).
> 
> As this is my first Dopey challenge I'm not too sure on the timelines for when information is released.  When should we expect to have our bib numbers/course maps/other info?  I've also been trying to test my training nutrition but would like to do some runs consistently with the food/drink they give on course.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what food and drink (apart from water) was given out on the marathon last year?



runDisney Paris, with the exception of a few glitches, put on a nice race this year.  To give you fair warning, the field at Walt Disney World is about 20,000 people each race vs the 9,000 at Disneyland Paris.  Hopefully you have been lurking on the the thread for a while and saw the discussions about wait times and throw away clothing from needing to be at the start so early (if not I'd strongly suggest going back a few weeks to find it).  Two of the things I loved about Disneyland Paris were being able to walk to the corrals from the hotel and not needing to arrive there until 30 minutes before the start, neither of which are an option at Walt Disney World.


----------



## SarahDisney

Barca33Runner said:


> My vote:
> Bananas=Not Trash Fruit
> Raccoons=Definitely Trash Pandas



Fun fact: Theres a new minor league baseball team starting in 2020 in Alabama called the Trash Pandas.
They may replace the Akron Rubber Ducks as my favorite minor league baseball team name.


----------



## huskies90

Princess KP said:


> There are hotel and ticket requirements though but since I already had a DVC reservation and an AP, those requirements were waived. I purchased the Dopey bib online and waited a day for confirmation. I then submitted the Transfer Request to runDisney and within a day, my other registrations were cancelled and a refund was posted to my credit card about 4 days later. They don't refund the processing fees that you paid when you registered and there is a $45 Transfer Fee.
> Transfer requests need to be submitted by Dec. 10.
> 
> I just checked and there is one Dopey bib left.


Thanks for the info. I already have a DVC reservation and AP as well.  So considering I paid full price for Goofy, even with transfer fee and processing fees, it is cheaper now for me to do Dopey? Something doesn't seem right about that. What am I missing?


----------



## Keels

huskies90 said:


> Thanks for the info. I already have a DVC reservation and AP as well.  So considering I paid full price for Goofy, even with transfer fee and processing fees, it is cheaper now for me to do Dopey? Something doesn't seem right about that. What am I missing?



Nothing. TAs are either out a partial amount if they discount the bibs to sell them or have to eat the full amount if they aren’t sold by Dec. 10.

It’s up to them how they sell the bibs. There are others that are still selling at full price but will “comp” your first night of the two-night stay, etc.


----------



## jmasgat

SarahDisney said:


> Fun fact: Theres a new minor league baseball team starting in 2020 in Alabama called the Trash Pandas.
> They may replace the Akron Rubber Ducks as my favorite minor league baseball team name.



This just made my "4th day with a nasty cold/bronchitis" a little bit better.  I love this as much as Boaty McBoatFace.


----------



## Princess KP

huskies90 said:


> Thanks for the info. I already have a DVC reservation and AP as well.  So considering I paid full price for Goofy, even with transfer fee and processing fees, it is cheaper now for me to do Dopey? Something doesn't seem right about that. What am I missing?


I was skeptical too but it all worked out. Also, there aren't any additional processing fees on the $299 rate.


----------



## lhermiston

Log on. 
See 47 unread comments. 
Bibs??
Course maps??
Nah, bananas.


----------



## AFwifelife

lhermiston said:


> Log on.
> See 47 unread comments.
> Bibs??
> Course maps??
> Nah, bananas.



Like that would be a surprise? I’m pretty sure 2/3rds of most of these pages are about food lol.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> The only place bananas belong is in the trash.
> 
> #TrashFruit





FFigawi said:


> So are the large black trash bags people wear before the start & then drop on the ground for people behind them to slip or trip over.



Based on @Keels answer; I think you are supposed to pick up the black trash bags and then throw the bananas into them?  

I do have a bananas foster milk stout waiting for me at home, so I'll have to report back if it is #trashbeer or #goodbeer


----------



## huskies90

Princess KP said:


> I was skeptical too but it all worked out. Also, there aren't any additional processing fees on the $299 rate.


Thanks again for all the info. I emailed them. We will see if they get back to me before the bib is gone.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Log on.
> See 47 unread comments.
> Bibs??
> Course maps??
> Nah, bananas.


Your expectations are too high for us.


----------



## Sakigt

Btw previously I purchased all my music but now that I’ve got Spotify I made a playlist with my previous Disney purchases and more. Nice mix of music and ride themes. 

8 hours and 46 minutes of Disney goodness:
https://open.spotify.com/user/tlqi0...oZ6W8jYdWoIzpK4Unxk?si=17sT9EExRue5TXn4PNaigg


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Your expectations are too high for us.


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Thanks again for all the info. I emailed them. We will see if they get back to me before the bib is gone.


Looks like the Dopey bib is gone. They never got back to me. I guess I should have called. Oh well. If anyone sees another deal like that, let me know.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

During all races I will carry powerade, ID, and cash.  For the 10K and Goofy races, I will add fuel to that list.  I always carry my own hydration because I never know when I'm going to need it.  



SarahDisney said:


> I generally can't eat solid food that early in the morning, which limits my nutrition options.


My stomach sometimes does not want any food in it before 8:00am, so I've learned to tolerate applesauce on race mornings.  While other things sound amazing or better than applesacue, I know applesauce works.  



SarahDisney said:


> So I need to be prepared to rely entirely on things I bring with me just in case.


I think this is an underappreciated aspect of training.  I once heard someone say "you don't need to bring hydration with you to runDisney events because they have plenty."  Well, I'm glad I ignored that person because they ran out of water and powerade during the first hydration stop at the 2017 Dark Side Half.  Fortunately the other stops were all fine, but there are moments when I only need to wet my throat.  



Novatrix said:


> That's all well and good, but after all that gu you want to *chew* something.


I told coach that I can eat plenty of solid food before and after the marathon.  Don't get me wrong as I'l want some during the race too.  



CDKG said:


> Also, clearly I am not taking in enough calories during my long runs. Wow!


I learned that a couple of weeks ago too.  Glad I learned it now as opposed to during the marathon.  



LdyStormy76 said:


> When discussing nuitrition with DopeyBadger a few weeks ago it quickly became apparent that the fueling strategy for a half was no where near what I would need for the full.


Same thing for me.  I've decided to carry gels during the race because sometimes I don't want to eat as many gus/sport beans, et all as I'm supposed to, but I can get the gel down and my stomach doesn't protest.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> While saving money would have helped - you never know if it would have happened so the risk is there


That's why I used a TA for the first Star Wars races at Disneyland.  I had to buy a non needed park ticket on account of having an AP, but it was so worth it when I didn't have the registration stress of on sale date morning.  And after it sold out in 26 minutes I was very happy. 



ANIM8R said:


> I never eat Swedish Fish but those - at that point-in-time, at that distance in the race - were MANNA FROM HEAVEN!


Reminds of the pretzels just outside AK during this year's Dark Side Half.  Or the MousePlanet cheer station at every Disneyland half.  



SarahDisney said:


> Fun fact: Theres a new minor league baseball team starting in 2020 in Alabama called the Trash Pandas.
> They may replace the Akron Rubber Ducks as my favorite minor league baseball team name.


Maybe it's my MLB bias, but Richmond Flying Squirrels are a great team name too.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> Maybe it's my MLB bias, but Richmond Flying Squirrels are a great team name too.



Oh yeah, that's another good one.
I also like the Hartford Yard Goats.
Lots of good MiLB team names out there.


----------



## KattyBelle

SAFD: Still trying to figure out pre-race nutrition. Usually for a long training run, I’ll have a cup of coffee (w/ creamer) at least an hour before I head out. If I’m hungry, then I might have an Eggo waffle or toast. If not, then just a couple of sport beans & some water.

I’ve been carrying a Nathan handheld water bottle w/ a zip pouch. Inside the pouch is always a tube of chapstick, whatever fuel I currently have (sport  beans/honey stinger chews/clif bloks), & my house key. Since the weather has finally cooled down, I’ve added a small ziploc w/ tissues.

I have accumulated enough capris and shorts (compression) that have side pockets, so my phone goes in one and sunglasses in the other if necessary.

Coincidentally, I received my Nathan hydration vest today. Can’t wait to try it out next weekend! After experiencing that super humid 16 miler, I realized that I was definitely going to need to have more water w/ me for the longer training runs. I really hope the vest doesn’t bug me. I bought a Nathan hydration belt back when in 2016 when I was training for my first half (W&D), and I hated it. A friend of mine recently got the same vest & loves it, so I hope I do too.



SarahDisney said:


> Fun fact: Theres a new minor league baseball team starting in 2020 in Alabama called the Trash Pandas.
> 
> They may replace the Akron Rubber Ducks as my favorite minor league baseball team name.



Georgia has the Savannah Bananas  and the Macon Bacon in the Coastal Plain League.


----------



## mankle30

Sleepless Knight said:


> Maybe it's my MLB bias, but Richmond Flying Squirrels are a great team name too.



I may have to hit Richmond this summer. A friend of mine just got the job as director of communications and radio broadcasters for the Flying Squirrels, starting next year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Macon Bacon is the best team name 

It was the one fun part of living in Macon


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> I’ll be honest, I gave it a good moment of thought.


I even checked the flights prices... And they are cheap! But what will I dream of and train for in 2019? Plus right now I am nowhere near able to run for long (Achiles issues).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mankle30 said:


> I may have to hit Richmond this summer. A friend of mine just got the job as director of communications and radio broadcasters for the Flying Squirrels, starting next year.


Cool.  I've never been to Richmond.  I just know they're one of the SF Giants minor league affiliates.  Hence why I want them to succeed.  Hopefully it means the Giants will see success in the future.


----------



## jennamfeo

Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?



Probably both.  

Don't worry!  You got this!!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?



That's a good sign!!!!  It means you've already mentally accepted that you will complete the distance no matter what. And you need that kind of confidence during the race to just keep running.  

Or you are just reserving all your nerves for a month from now when you will have a nerves explosion...but at least you'll be at disney


----------



## Bree

I haven’t answered the SAFD question cuz it really threw me for a loop when I started to do the math for the marathon. 

I just started fueling every three miles last week. I had been doing it every 4, but I was way too hungry. My stomach was growling I’m going to feel like a pack mule for the marathon. Tailwind + 8 gels....Holy cow!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?



It means you haven't started your taper yet


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?



Wait until your first marathon anxiety dream.


----------



## SarahDisney

Speaking of dreams ... I have a lot of dreams where I realize I'm not wearing shoes.
If this is some kind of indication that I will forget my marathon shoes, will there be a place to buy shoes at the expo (not ideal, but I'm talking emergencies)? Or am I just gonna have to have my roommate overnight my shoes to the hotel?


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?


When you ride Jungle Cruise you will be in "Denial"!    



SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of dreams ... I have a lot of dreams where I realize I'm not wearing shoes.
> If this is some kind of indication that I will forget my marathon shoes, will there be a place to buy shoes at the expo (not ideal, but I'm talking emergencies)? Or am I just gonna have to have my roommate overnight my shoes to the hotel?


Oh, I have had the no shoe dream, it means you will not forget them I think because you've already dreamed it


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?



Meh. It's just like DATW except instead of just being at Epcot, now you're doing it across all of WDW.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Meh. It's just like DATW except instead of just being at Epcot, now you're doing it across all of WDW.


I really feel like it's just park hopping really early in the morning but they refuse to let you take any other transportation so you have to run everywhere. Maybe that's why I am like  about it.


----------



## croach

jennamfeo said:


> I really feel like it's just park hopping really early in the morning but they refuse to let you take any other transportation so you have to run everywhere. Maybe that's why I am like  about it.



What’s to be nervous about anyways. It’s not like any of us are trying for the Olympics. Have fun, enjoy yourself, smile.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I really feel like it's just park hopping really early in the morning but they refuse to let you take any other transportation so you have to run everywhere. Maybe that's why I am like  about it.



Just be worried that One & Two won't be there with our Mile 24 boozes.


----------



## ANIM8R

cavepig said:


> When you ride Jungle Cruise you will be in "Denial"!



And if you volunteer at an aid station you get to see the 8th wonder of the world - the backside of Gatorade!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of dreams ... I have a lot of dreams where I realize I'm not wearing shoes.
> If this is some kind of indication that I will forget my marathon shoes, will there be a place to buy shoes at the expo (not ideal, but I'm talking emergencies)? Or am I just gonna have to have my roommate overnight my shoes to the hotel?


Yes - Fit2Run and a few others will have shoes.  Disney Springs also has multiple stores that sell running shoes including Fit2Run, UnderArmor and some place else


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?


I wasn’t nervous until I was at WDW. Then then fact the half was cancelled the day before didn’t help.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> I wasn’t nervous until I was at WDW. Then then fact the half was cancelled the day before didn’t help.



I guess this leads to good rationalization:

If it gets cancelled...you will have to come back and run again at disney.
If your race goes poorly...you will have to come back and run again at disney.
If you have the best experience...you will have to come back and run again at disney.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Anyone else gonna be really really sad if we don't get courses tomorrow?


----------



## cavepig

Bulldogmommy said:


> Anyone else gonna be really really sad if we don't get courses tomorrow?


Why is tomorrow special?   It won't even be a month till the first race.


----------



## Bree

I have ups and downs with being nervous about completing Dopey. Last week I was sure I would fail and was regretting signing up for all four races instead of sticking with my original plan of running just the marathon. Today I had a Marathon Tempo run and felt on top of the world.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

cavepig said:


> Why is tomorrow special?   It won't even be a month till the first race.


It will be the same Thursday they released them last year... fingers crossed


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I guess this leads to good rationalization:
> 
> If it gets cancelled...you will have to come back and run again at disney.
> If your race goes poorly...you will have to come back and run again at disney.
> If you have the best experience...you will have to come back and run again at disney.


I follow all of those.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Bulldogmommy said:


> Anyone else gonna be really really sad if we don't get courses tomorrow?



If I don't have them by this time next week, yes. Tomorrow...not so much. 

I OTOH can simply not believe that I'll be on a plane at this time in 5 weeks on my way to Disney! #Ihateadulting


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Simba's Girl said:


> If I don't have them by this time next week, yes. Tomorrow...not so much.
> 
> I OTOH can simply not believe that I'll be on a plane at this time in 5 weeks on my way to Disney! #Ihateadulting



I feel ya, I'm beyond excited and ready to do this... Once I get this 20 miler done, I'll be even more excited!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Is it weird that I am ~not~ nervous about the Marathon? Am I in denial? Am I in shock?


I like to think and/or hope it's partially a matter of confidence borne from experience.  I was far more nervous before my first half than before my first multi race challenge or my 3 week training plan half even though the latter two race experiences involve either more running than a half and possible recovery challenges or no time to be fully and properly prepared.  

Even though the marathon is a new distance with new challenges and experiences along the way, it somehow helps to know that I've worked through difficult races and running experiences before.


----------



## roxymama

The "should I change all my FP plans" itch is starting to set in.  This is how I know we are getting close to vacation time.  I think watching so many disney vlogs while on the treadmill may be contributing to my "OMG should I switch to do that instead" issues.  Maybe it's a good time to switch up to just listening to music again!


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> The "should I change all my FP plans" itch is starting to set in.  This is how I know we are getting close to vacation time.  I think watching so many disney vlogs while on the treadmill may be contributing to my "OMG should I switch to do that instead" issues.  Maybe it's a good time to switch up to just listening to music again!



OMG That is such a good option of things to do on the insteadmill!!! Disney Vlogs it is for Friday's run!


----------



## bevcgg

Simba's Girl said:


> OMG That is such a good option of things to do on the insteadmill!!! Disney Vlogs it is for Friday's run!



Check the Run Disney vlogs- especially Joyful Miles and Rez Runs! 
They keep me motivated during my early AM runs.  And provide a bit of Disney "magic"!


----------



## rteetz

bevcgg said:


> Check the Run Disney vlogs- especially Joyful Miles and Rez Runs!
> They keep me motivated during my early AM runs.  And provide a bit of Disney "magic"!


Rez has my favorite recaps. I sat behind him on a safari at AK after the Wine and Dine half in Nov.


----------



## camaker

Bulldogmommy said:


> Anyone else gonna be really really sad if we don't get courses tomorrow?





cavepig said:


> Why is tomorrow special?   It won't even be a month till the first race.



Not only is it early, the courses don’t tend to change a lot between Marathon Weekends. Is there a reason to be expecting a dramatic change?  If not, just look at the maps from the last 3+ year’s and enjoy...


----------



## SarahDisney

Simba's Girl said:


> OMG That is such a good option of things to do on the insteadmill!!! Disney Vlogs it is for Friday's run!



I started watching Disney vlogs on the treadmill last year and I love it. It doesnt work for me for tempo runs (although rundisney videos might), but for easier runs, they're absolutely perfect.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Not only is it early, the courses don’t tend to change a lot between Marathon Weekends. Is there a reason to be expecting a dramatic change?  If not, just look at the maps from the last 3+ year’s and enjoy...


Other than some small modifications for construction I don't expect any changes.


----------



## AFwifelife

I just want the expo maps so I can start planning our method of attack.


----------



## cavepig

Without DopeyBadger to be the pre-race meet up person - has anyone else decided to take that on - or at least organize the where to meet up before races.  Just curious if anyone is taking this on, maybe I missed it.  Not I, as I can't be counted on race morning to actually be at a certain time.


----------



## ScooterScott44

rteetz said:


> Other than some small modifications for construction I don't expect any changes.


I agree with this but always check because even with small changes things can be different.  The courses have changed quite dramatically compared to the original courses and it has all happened in small degrees.  So it never hurts to look.  

P.S. I really hate the addition of what seems to be endless loops back in WWoS and the latest add of the out and back along Western Way.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> The "should I change all my FP plans" itch is starting to set in.  This is how I know we are getting close to vacation time.  I think watching so many disney vlogs while on the treadmill may be contributing to my "OMG should I switch to do that instead" issues.  Maybe it's a good time to switch up to just listening to music again!



I tried to do this Monday.  DH vetoed.  



bevcgg said:


> Check the Run Disney vlogs- especially Joyful Miles and Rez Runs!
> They keep me motivated during my early AM runs.  And provide a bit of Disney "magic"!


The challenge for me is that I want to sing the songs while I run.  I had to not watch Rez's lumiere challenge as I kept serenading others near the TM with Be Our Guest.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> Without DopeyBadger to be the pre-race meet up person - has anyone else decided to take that on - or at least organize the where to meet up before races.  Just curious if anyone is taking this on, maybe I missed it.  Not I, as I can't be counted on race morning to actually be at a certain time.



Super bummed I'm not going to be there this year.  Hoping to be back for the marathon in 2020.  For reference, attached is last year's 2018 Marathon Weekend PDF.  I'm still willing to put together the timing Excel files if people find those useful.  Knowing when you're estimated to hit certain milestones relative to the timing of the race I've found personally useful.  For instance,

5k
-Finish before 6:30am and the buses back to the resorts are unlikely to be leaving yet.

10k
-Finish before 7:00am and the buses back to the resorts are unlikely to be leaving yet.  
-Finish before 7:35am and spectators are likely to need to board the 5:00am bus to see you finish (or have other transportation).

HM
-Finish before 7:35am and spectators are likely to need to board the 5:00am bus to see you finish (or have other transportation).
-Arrival to Main Street.
-Arrive to Spaceship Earth after 9:00am and spectators can see you finish from inside EPCOT with a ticket.

M
-Arrival to Main Street.
-10.5 to 11.5 mile turnaround look for people on the list with matching timing and you may find them on the turnaround.
-Everest opens at 9:00am
-Loop at WWOS around mile 17.3-17.7 to 20.5-21.2
-TOT and RnR open at 8:00am.
-EPCOT opens at 9:00am.
-Thirsty River, Les Halles/Joffrey's, Other EPCOT Alcohol spots and the timing of their openings.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Without DopeyBadger to be the pre-race meet up person - has anyone else decided to take that on - or at least organize the where to meet up before races.  Just curious if anyone is taking this on, maybe I missed it.  Not I, as I can't be counted on race morning to actually be at a certain time.


I can put together my usual spreadsheet of where everyone is staying. 

I’m not exactly tall so I’m not a good person to spot for a pre race meet up.


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> I can put together my usual spreadsheet of where everyone is staying.
> 
> I’m not exactly tall so I’m not a good person to spot for a pre race meet up.



You can make a flag with a panda on it


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> You can make a flag with a panda on it


Uh no...


----------



## camaker

AFwifelife said:


> You can make a flag with a panda on it



Looks like they are commercially available.  You really can get anything on Amazon!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Looks like they are commercially available.  You really can get anything on Amazon!
> 
> View attachment 368631


I am officially not showing up to any meet up.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> HM
> -Finish before 7:35am and spectators are likely to need to board the 5:00am bus to see you finish (or have other transportation).
> -Arrival to Main Street.
> -Arrive to Spaceship Earth after 9:00am and spectators can see you finish from inside EPCOT with a ticket.



This is FANTASTIC information.  I had not considered Epcot may actually be open by the time I finish!  It gives me a reason to be happy I am slower than I want to be.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’m not exactly tall so I’m not a good person to spot for a pre race meet



I’m fairly tall and will be doing Dopey. I’m happy to meet up with folks before the races.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I am officially not showing up to any meet up.


But you had so much fun with us in November.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> But you had so much fun with us in November.


That’s cause there was no panda talk.


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Uh no...



Maybe a banana flag then. It would be quite the meet up with the people from here and other who are looking for a free banana.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> That’s cause there was no panda talk.



Just Scottie Rants!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Just Scottie Rants!


He truly is the life of the party!


----------



## camaker

AFwifelife said:


> Maybe a banana flag then. It would be quite the meet up with the people from here and other who are looking for a free banana.



I think we should go for a eucalyptus tree flag.  That might be enough to entice @rteetz in without being too overtly panda...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am officially not showing up to any meet up.



That’s a lie and you know it.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That’s a lie and you know it.


Why are we friends again?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Why are we friends again?



You’re like the fifth person to ask me that this week and the answer is the same - because I’m awesome.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> You’re like the fifth person to ask me that this week and the answer is the same - because I’m awesome.


Yeah okay...


----------



## tidefan

Hey, I am only coming in for the marathon, but I would like to meet some of y'all.  Unfortunately, since I teach, I have to be back to The University by noon on Monday, so I will miss DATW


----------



## lahobbs4

We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??

I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!


----------



## ZellyB

@lahobbs4 I'm so sorry for your loss.  

And Dopey doubts (or all race doubts for that matter) at this point in the training are completely normal.  Just wait until we all start to taper!!


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> I’m fairly tall and will be doing Dopey. I’m happy to meet up with folks before the races.


 Once the event guide is out with maps we can just pick a spot & I think @DopeyBadger held a sign made from the cheer ones at the expo if you want to do that.  I'm terrible at pre-race meet ups finding them.


----------



## Bree

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!



I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@lahobbs4 Sorry for your loss. Being with family is so important at these times, and sadness and questionsing are normal. But you will be fine, and you may still surprise yourself when you get Dopey started. Prayers for your family.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@lahobbs4, I'm sorry for your loss.

I completed Goofy this year (supposed to be Dopey) a week or so after my mom passed away, so I understand the doubts. I finished after a month of almost no running and poor nutrition. Just set your expectations realistically and you'll make it.

Emotionally, I wasn't sure if I should even attend Marathon Weekend, but in the end, it was a good thing.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@lahobbs4 I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lahobbs4

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @lahobbs4, I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I completed Goofy this year (supposed to be Dopey) a week or so after my mom passed away, so I understand the doubts. I finished after a month of almost no running and poor nutrition. Just set your expectations realistically and you'll make it.
> 
> Emotionally, I wasn't sure if I should even attend Marathon Weekend, but in the end, it was a good thing.



Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear that. I'm just so glad my husband hasn't given up running. It's his one hobby and it is SO good for his soul. I know we will enjoy our time together, even though it may be tough to leave town.


----------



## PCFriar80

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!


Stay strong @lahobbs4.  Thoughts are with you and the family.  Normal?  Yes.


----------



## AFwifelife

@lahobbs4 I’m so very sorry for your loss


----------



## bananabean

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!



I’m so sorry for your loss.  My grandmother, who I was incredibly close with, passed away a couple of weeks before Dopey last year and it definitely threw me for a loop. Between being busy at work and dealing with all of the family stuff, my training was definitely limited.  But I knew my Grammy was my biggest supporter and she would want me to go and have fun.  It’s totally normal to worry about a race, but you’re going to do great.


----------



## TeeterTots

@lahobbs4 sendung healing prayers to you and your family!


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!



I’m so sorry for your loss. 

You will survive and crush Dopey.


----------



## wdvak

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!




I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LSUlakes

Another weather update:

Last time I looked it was as follows:

Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 54 - 74 - PM Rain
1/11 - 55 - 75 - AM T-Storm, Cloudy
1/12 - 55 - 76 - Cloudy, a T-Storm
1/13 - 54 - 76 - A T-Storm or Two

As of today we have this:

Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 51 - 72 - Sunny
1/11 - 51 - 71 - Mostly Sunny
1/12 - 55 - 78 - Partly Sunny
1/13 - 53 - 77 - A Couple of PM Showers

Temp wise not much different and looking a bit dryer as a whole. Should be interesting as we continue to getting closer to race weekend. I'll post again next week with a update.


----------



## lahobbs4

bananabean said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss.  My grandmother, who I was incredibly close with, passed away a couple of weeks before Dopey last year and it definitely threw me for a loop. Between being busy at work and dealing with all of the family stuff, my training was definitely limited.  But I knew my Grammy was my biggest supporter and she would want me to go and have fun.  It’s totally normal to worry about a race, but you’re going to do great.



I lost my Granny last year and that would have been a tough race after!

Y'all are so kind. I knew I could come here and not feel selfish about wanting to do well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@lahobbs4 sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!



I am so sorry for your loss.  A little over two years ago we lost my father-in-law to colon cancer as well.  Cancer sucks!  Don’t let Dopey intimidate you, you have dealt with so much more!  Disney might as well mail you the Dopey medal know because it is all yours!  You can do this.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@lahobbs4


----------



## jmasgat

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!



Today is one year since my mom died, so I understand the disruption of dealing with a major loss (I was also training for Dopey). Trust what training you did, and don't feel badly about doing what you still can.  If your FIL was anything like my mom, he would be super-proud of what you will accomplish next month.


----------



## hotblooded

lahobbs4 said:


> We buried my father-in-law today after a long battle with colon cancer and the last week at the hospice house. Our nutrition and training has been you-know-what the past few weeks. Right now my Dopey goal has changed from "Crushing It" to "Surviving It". I don't doubt that I will finish because I'm entirely too hard-headed and I've done the marathon before so I know what to expect. It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??
> 
> I guess I just needed to share my doubts somewhere in a group of people that may understand!!


Sorry for your loss, but also glad on your behalf that it didn’t happen during Marathon Weekend. From experience, the regret and guilt of having it happen during a trip is awful. If you can get through this, you can survive Dopey.


----------



## PrincessV

lahobbs4 said:


> It's just that Dopey is becoming more intimidating the closer we get. Normal, right??


Entirely normal under even the best of circumstances! Don't let it throw you. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheHamm

I hope I am not the only one who thought of @Keels and others on the thread when I heard news of an 18 wheeler full of bananas crashing and closing the interstate 
https://www.nbcdfw.com/traffic/stor...ng-18-Wheeler-Carrying-Bananas-502151581.html


----------



## DustyWA

I half expected to see the accident was in Scranton, PA.  When I was a kid, I'd make my dad play this song over and over again!






Harry Chapin - 30,000 Pounds of Bananas


----------



## a-mad

@lahobbs4 

This is a disease that hits close to home for me (my dad passed away of colon cancer when I was 7).  One of my most vivid memories of my dad was my very first trip to Disneyland at age 4.  I sometimes think that my love of Disney and Disney Parks stem from that particular trip, and how those memories with my Dad have stayed with me through the years.

Our thoughts are with you.  The running community is an extremely supportive group of people - I have found running and racing to be more than just physical exercise for me... it has truly been something that has helped me manage not only my day-to-day life - but especially in surviving the tough times.  Hopefully you feel that support from all of us.  You got this!


----------



## sandam1

I'm toying with the idea of breakfast at Kona Cafe after the 5K. What time would you recommend making a reservation for a "back of the pack" runner? Also, we are going to be driving to Epcot in the morning. Should we plan on driving to the Poly? Or is there any benefit to taking the monorail?


----------



## roxymama

@lahobbs4 I'm so sorry; my heart goes out to you.  When I lost my mom in the middle of my marathon training I kept telling myself that going on a long training run or running the marathon distance would not be the hardest thing I did this year.  And it made the race a lot less scary.  Running was a good "escape" from the actual "hard stuff" of life.  PS: You won't lose all your fitness because of a week or two of taking it easier or off.


----------



## roxymama

sandam1 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of breakfast at Kona Cafe after the 5K. What time would you recommend making a reservation for a "back of the pack" runner? Also, we are going to be driving to Epcot in the morning. Should we plan on driving to the Poly? Or is there any benefit to taking the monorail?



I would not plan for the monorail after the 5k.  Someone else can confirm, but it might be too early to take it back to the hotel.


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> I would not plan for the monorail after the 5k.  Someone else can confirm, but it might be too early to take it back to the hotel.



But it would go to the TTC and they could walk to the Poly. Something I would recommend anyhow.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I would not plan for the monorail after the 5k.  Someone else can confirm, but it might be too early to take it back to the hotel.


Shouldn't be a problem to take the monorail. It should be running at that point. Runners are said to take the bus to the races from monorail resorts for the 5K though.


----------



## sandam1

rteetz said:


> Runners are said to take the bus to the races from monorail resorts for the 5K though.



To clarify, we are not staying at Disney - hence, the rental car to Epcot in the morning.


----------



## AFwifelife

sandam1 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of breakfast at Kona Cafe after the 5K. What time would you recommend making a reservation for a "back of the pack" runner? Also, we are going to be driving to Epcot in the morning. Should we plan on driving to the Poly? Or is there any benefit to taking the monorail?



I would say it depends on what your plans are for after Kona.


----------



## rteetz

sandam1 said:


> To clarify, we are not staying at Disney - hence, the rental car to Epcot in the morning.


Do you plan on going back to Epcot later? If not then I would just drive.


----------



## sandam1

rteetz said:


> Do you plan on going back to Epcot later? If not then I would just drive.



We are probably going to be headed back to the hotel afterward so it sounds like driving would be best. Plus, I am the queen of catastrophic Disney transportation failures so I always need to take that into consideration. I just wasn't sure if there was a logistical reason why the monorail would be better.

Any suggestions as to what time for a reservation?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

sandam1 said:


> We are probably going to be headed back to the hotel afterward so it sounds like driving would be best. Plus, I am the queen of catastrophic Disney transportation failures so I always need to take that into consideration. I just wasn't sure if there was a logistical reason why the monorail would be better.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what time for a reservation?



8:30am


----------



## rteetz

sandam1 said:


> We are probably going to be headed back to the hotel afterward so it sounds like driving would be best. Plus, I am the queen of catastrophic Disney transportation failures so I always need to take that into consideration. I just wasn't sure if there was a logistical reason why the monorail would be better.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what time for a reservation?


Yeah something around 8:30AM should be good.


----------



## sandam1

rteetz said:


> Yeah something around 8:30AM should be good.



I am SO glad that I asked then. I was thinking 9:30-10:00.


----------



## rteetz

sandam1 said:


> I am SO glad that I asked then. I was thinking 9:30-10:00.


Race starts at 5:30AM everyone should be on course by 6:00-6:15AM or just a bit after. Then it's however long it take you to do the 5K. 

You can now with something later if you want though.


----------



## jhoannam

So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?


----------



## sandam1

rteetz said:


> Race starts at 5:30AM everyone should be on course by 6:00-6:15AM or just a bit after. Then it's however long it take you to do the 5K.



I guess I was struggling with the post-race activities and how long it would take us to get back to our car, out of the parking lot and over to the Poly. Plus I am slightly math and Disney distance challenged so yeah, it was a good idea to ask.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jhoannam said:


> So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?


Eh, if you want Italian before the races at a sit down you will be sorry.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?


Depends on what you want.


----------



## AFwifelife

jhoannam said:


> So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?



Is there anywhere that you want to eat that takes reservations? Some restaurants have little to no openings for walk ups.


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> Depends on what you want.


The friends that I’m going with have never been so I don’t where to take them. 


AFwifelife said:


> Is there anywhere that you want to eat that takes reservations? Some restaurants have little to no openings for walk ups.


Where does everyone eat after the race?


----------



## UNCBear24

18 miles done today and it went well.  Five weeks to go.  I'm so ready for January to be here . . .   Hope everyone's training is going well.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> The friends that I’m going with have never been so I don’t where to take them.
> 
> Where does everyone eat after the race?


After races big celebration places are usually signatures or Ohana. 

I would make an ADR or two just to have something. You can always change or cancel it later.


----------



## beltwaybarry

jhoannam said:


> So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?


The Dis Unplugged just posted a discussion on Youtube on last minute ADRs that are often available.


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> Where does everyone eat after the race?



Obama is popular. That’s where I’m heading. Boma is popular, too.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Obama is popular. That’s where I’m heading. Boma is popular, too.


Obama?


----------



## jhoannam

UNCBear24 said:


> 18 miles done today and it went well.  Five weeks to go.  I'm so ready for January to be here . . .   Hope everyone's training is going well.


My 18 miles start in 9 hours. So nervous, longest run before this was 15.5.


----------



## leholcomb

Dis_Yoda said:


> Eh, if you want Italian before the races at a sit down you will be sorry.


Another reason I'm glad to be fat-adapted. Give me a fatty cut of steak the day before and bacon during the race and I'm good.


----------



## bananabean

jhoannam said:


> Where does everyone eat after the race?



Everything.

edit: definitely thought the quoted post said “what does everyone eat after the race” but I’m leaving my answer anyway. Lol.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Obama?



Well...yes. But also Ohana. #thankyouautocorrect


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> Everything.


Especially at Cali Grill brunch.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Especially at Cali Grill brunch.



I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon. I will drink all the beer, though.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> Especially at Cali Grill brunch.



Part of me thinks “that was so expensive I would never do that again.” And then another part thinks “that was amazing, must do it every time.”

Although hopefully it wouldn’t be downpouring for the fireworks.


----------



## AFwifelife

jhoannam said:


> Where does everyone eat after the race?



We are doing Dopey. Have Via Napoli around noon after the 10k, Teppan Edo around 3 after the half, and Storybook Dining at Artist’s Point around 6 after the full.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon. I will drink all the beer, though.



My husband doesn’t want to eat for a few hours after running.


----------



## lahobbs4

FFigawi said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon. I will drink all the beer, though.



Same. Last time we walked around Epcot for beer and some caramel popcorn, then headed back to AKL and ate a flatbread in our room in our pjs. It was my perfect night.


----------



## DOOM1001

It would be funny to see Obama eating in Ohana!Okay what day can we expect waivers and corrals listed.


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon. I will drink all the beer, though.


It takes me a little while but when I do start to eat, holy mother does it start to flow. Usally we do Hoop Dee Doo the night of the marathon but this year we're going to mix it up a bit and do the Character meal at Artist Point.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUfan4444 said:


> It takes me a little while but when I do start to eat, holy mother does it start to flow. Usally we do Hoop Dee Doo the night of the marathon but this year we're going to mix it up a bit and do the Character meal at Artist Point.



This is how I am too.  I'll make myself eat because I know I need to but I don't get snacky immediately like I do with 13 miles or less.


----------



## ZellyB

We are doing Morimoto for dinner after the marathon this year.


----------



## Baloo in MI

jhoannam said:


> So I haven't made ANY dinning reservations... Am i going to be sorry?



If you come across restaurants you want to eat at that are booked up already; there are some apps that let you put in a request and they will notify you if something opens so you can book it.  Last year I used this quite a bit to get spots at O’hana, Crystal Palace and Be Our Guest.  Worked great with all the late cancelations that often happen.


----------



## Neon Cactus

When I did my first marathon, I made later reservations for Ohana because I had no idea when I’d be hungry and it worked well for me.  This time I decided to register too late to get Ohana so I have 1900 Park Fare.


----------



## UNCBear24

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband doesn’t want to eat for a few hours after running.


Me too, but then I want everything!


----------



## rteetz

FYI you can see the Marathon Weekend jackets and magnets are on the commemorative items page.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> FYI you can see the Marathon Weekend jackets and magnets are on the commemorative items page.



Link?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Link?


Go to the runDisney website and go to register for a race. Its under buy products.


----------



## JulieODC

Um WHOA. Was working on booking airport transfers just now....and realized that our airline changed our departure day. They’ve tweaked departure TIME slightly a few times, but the latest was apparently a whole DAY. Without any major note in the email...seems like that would warrant a bigger mention in the email title. Freakin’ Frontier.

Crap! I hope they will let us cancel...we can’t go a day early. 

Glad I noticed before we got to the airport!


----------



## JulieODC

JulieODC said:


> Um WHOA. Was working on booking airport transfers just now....and realized that our airline changed our departure day. They’ve tweaked departure TIME slightly a few times, but the latest was apparently a whole DAY. Without any major note in the email...seems like that would warrant a bigger mention in the email title. Freakin’ Frontier.
> 
> Crap! I hope they will let us cancel...we can’t go a day early.
> 
> Glad I noticed before we got to the airport!



Phew! Disaster averted! Flights were refunded, and rebooked on jetblue for a pretty comparable price. 

Now we arrive 4 hours earlier on the 9th, and I could swing by WWoS in our way to the hotel and grab my bib.

Thoughts on how crazy the expo might be at 4pm on Wed?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon festivities kick off in ONE MONTH!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's talk about goals ... again. A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend. Attached (I hope) are those responses. How do your goals look several months later? Have they changed? Copy and paste your original goals (be sure to tell us which race(s) you're doing) and then give us an update. 

I tried to get everyone who responded originally, but if I somehow missed you or you've joined us since then, just post your current goals.

Here are mine:

Finish my first Dopey.
Achieve some sort of balance between competing in the races and spending time with my family. 
Meet some fellow runDisney all-stars. 
Try some new restaurants without compromising any races. 
At least bounce in and out of DATW 
Check out Toy Story Land and Pandora 
Take a ton of photos.

My goals are pretty much unchanged. At this point, I have no concerns about my ability to finish Dopey. Emphasis on "finish;" I'm not looking to set any PRs, though I would like to improve upon my previous WDW marathon time, even slightly. I'm still planning on spending a majority of the vacation with my family and meeting a bunch of you. We have ADRs to several restaurants I've never tried before (Boma, Boatrights, 50s Prime Time Cafe, Yak and Yeti). I plan to partake in some of DATW and check out TSL and Pandora (not sure if Slinky Dog is in the cards). Taking a bunch of photos is a foregone conclusion.

So, there you have it. I feel pretty good about my goals and marathon weekend.

Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's talk about goals ... again. A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend. Attached (I hope) are those responses. How do your goals look several months later? Have they changed? Copy and paste your original goals (be sure to tell us which race(s) you're doing) and then give us an update.


My goals haven’t changed. 

I plan to finish Dopey, have fun, hang with Disers, and go to the parks.


----------



## AFwifelife

My goals: 
-finish first full, first Dopey not feeling terrible (so well trained and healthy)
-take a few character photos during the races and take pictures with each of the characters at the start/finish with my husband
-gather the courage to meet up with internet friends (you guys!)
-enjoy my kid free vacation. I usually don’t have a problem with this one but I will need to remind myself that I need to relax with getting ready for the races. Straying from plans a little isn’t the end of the world.


My goals are the same. My daughter passed some congestion my way so I’m sick right now but I feel really confident with the training I’ve put in so far and know that I’ll be able to finish Dopey (but probably not as fast as I was first thinking). It doesn’t bother me though. I really want to enjoy the experience and that’s why I do rD races in the first place!


----------



## cavepig

My goals it looks are basically the same, the only change is I'm planning on the taking the half easier with more stopping & somewhat running the full for time.  Still will be day of decisions though on how I feel & who is out on the course to stop for.    
"Number one is always don't get sick 
Finish (obviously)
some Character photos
Disney Time goals are game day always in motion decisions. I honestly don't know yet how I'll run  Goofy."


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.  

Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down. 

I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> My goals haven’t changed.
> 
> I plan to finish Dopey, have fun, hang with Disers, and go to the parks.



You forgot "get my face painted." #Pandamonium2019


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.



Ugh. I'm so sorry to hear this. How bad is it? 

I have more or less resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to get bumped by a car one of these days, no matter how careful I am. Too many people looking at their phones, not paying attention for runners, etc. It's sad that, even on sidewalks, I feel like I have to be such a defensive runner.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.



Oh my gosh!! That is so scary. I hope he recovers quickly and you find the jerk that did that to him.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Ugh. I'm so sorry to hear this. How bad is it?
> 
> I have more or less resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to get bumped by a car one of these days, no matter how careful I am. Too many people looking at their phones, not paying attention for runners, etc. It's sad that, even on sidewalks, I feel like I have to be such a defensive runner.



Picture behind the spoiler as no one needs to see my husband's hairy legs unless you want to.  There is a nasty knot above his right ankle. Not sure if sprain or something else. His hands are cut up some as well but his arms are ok since he was wearing longer sleeves. 

He's super careful as well with reflectors, lights and light colored clothing as well.



Spoiler


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.



Very sorry to hear this!  I hope everything turns out to be minor. I’d suggest going to the urgent care and getting x-rays regardless of what happens with the swelling, though. My wife got hit by a car a couple of years ago while crossing the street, thought she was just bruised and turned down x-rays at the ER. A week or so later the doctor didn’t like the way something looked, ordered x-rays and found out she had a small fracture in her leg. Better safe than sorry with these things as adrenaline can often cover up symptoms, too. 

SAFD:  My goals for MW haven’t changed. Still hoping for a healthy Goofy, successful shepherding of DD20 through her first marathon and meeting folks at DATW and meet=ups. One more race next weekend then I can turn my attention fully to Goofy.


----------



## jhoannam

AFwifelife said:


> We are doing Dopey. Have Via Napoli around noon after the 10k, Teppan Edo around 3 after the half, and Storybook Dining at Artist’s Point around 6 after the full.


Thanks for the times! I really have no idea what time we will all be done.


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.


Oh no that's so awful & scary. I hope it's all minor and he recovers soon. What's sad is it doesn't surprise me the driver didn't stop.   Hopefully his mental isn't too shaken by it, I know after I was almost hit a month ago (driver didn't stop to make sure I was okay), for a few days I was scared of every car and ran so far in the ditch. 



lhermiston said:


> I have more or less resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to get bumped by a car one of these days, no matter how careful I am. Too many people looking at their phones, not paying attention for runners, etc. It's sad that, even on sidewalks, I feel like I have to be such a defensive runner.


 Exactly.  I've had too many close calls lately and every time the person is starting at their phone & clueless to their surroundings.


----------



## jhoannam

Good morning runDisney friends! Ran 18 miles yesterday and felt great! I felt like I could have kept running. Ready for the 20 in 2 weeks, the training works! Glad I added some cross training, my knees and IT band are feeling much better.


----------



## AFwifelife

jhoannam said:


> Thanks for the times! I really have no idea what time we will all be done.



My times account for us going back to the condo to get cleaned up and recover a bit. If you are only do a quick drop by your room or changing in the park you are going to eat at, you will want much earlier times.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You forgot "get my face painted." #Pandamonium2019


Thumbs down emoji


----------



## rteetz

30 days people!!! 

(I’m still not ready)


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's talk about goals ... again. A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend. Attached (I hope) are those responses. How do your goals look several months later? Have they changed?


*Original Goals:  *
My number one goal is to finish my first full marathon, in one piece, and hopefully enjoying the journey! (I have A, B, and C time goals, but being my first marathon, I will keep those to myself.) 

Well, I guess I kept my answer short and sweet!  That being said, my goals really haven't changed. I still think that A goal is a long shot (while technically possible under perfect conditions). My B goal is feeling very likely considering how well training has been going. But, if I find myself on the struggle bus (because...you never know) I should still be able to hit my C goal even with multiple stops. 

Now, it's time to get ready to tackle my first 20 miler!


----------



## TCB in FLA

JulieODC said:


> Um WHOA. Was working on booking airport transfers just now....and realized that our airline changed our departure day. They’ve tweaked departure TIME slightly a few times, but the latest was apparently a whole DAY. Without any major note in the email...seems like that would warrant a bigger mention in the email title. Freakin’ Frontier.
> 
> Crap! I hope they will let us cancel...we can’t go a day early.
> 
> Glad I noticed before we got to the airport!


Spirit Airlines did the same on my return trip. Wanted me to leave two days early... hmmm, no. Glad you got it all worked out.


----------



## TCB in FLA

I didn’t record my original goals, but they would have been impacted by my double ankle injuries anyway. I’m mostly recovered but further back in my training than I would like. However, barring total disaster, I still believe I’ll be able to will myself to complete my first Dopey. Other goals are to have a blast running the 5k and 10k with my friend, meet up with you awesome DISers, see a panda, and complete DATW.

And in other news, I’m not going to be running outside anytime soon. Wonder if any of my neighbors will let me borrow their treadmill?


----------



## Neon Cactus

My goals have pretty much stayed the same.  I've never been a strong runner, so especially in marathons, my only two goals are to finish and to not finish last (and even that second one would be negotiable as long as I finish).  I haven't been able to run as much as I'd wanted, but I feel pretty certain I'll accomplish that.  

The only thing that's been wavering is my plan to not go into a park.  I know if I go on Saturday, I'll walk too much, no matter how much I tell myself I won't.  And my flight leaves early Monday.  So this is the period where that little voice is telling me sure, I can go in a park.  I'm starting a new job tomorrow and they'll give me the flexibility of taking Monday off so I'm thinking of changing my flight to the latest return.  And I saw Billy Joel is performing Friday night, so I was thinking of pushing my flight earlier Friday to see his show.  But hey, if I'm willing to spend $169 for a 2 hour Billy Joel show, then why not go into a Disney park for longer and for less?  And I'll be doing this right up to my trip!


----------



## apdebord

My original goal was to finish the marathon with no meltdowns. That’s still the plan. I may have a few time goals in mind now that I’m almost 75% through my plan, but I won’t be upset if I don’t hit those.


----------



## Bree

goals really haven’t changed

I just want to complete Dopey healthy and happy! 

I had fantastic 13 mile progression run yesterday. Then I woke up this morning with a headache, sore throat and a cough.


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.



What the heck? That person drove off?


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> Then I woke up this morning with a headache, sore throat and a cough.



Better now than in a month! I hope you recover quickly. Nice job on that progression run.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> What the heck? That person drove off?


Yup - thus turning it into a felony.


----------



## hotblooded

> 1. Actually train. Last year's training was a good effort for me until early December, when an Achilles injury derailed it.
> 2. Don't plan, don't stress. My boyfriend hasn't decided between the half and the full, but either way, I learned in January that we may work in a recovery day regardless. I have a bit of a reputation for being a slave driver when we travel.



Goal 1 is going well, although I'm having some familiar knee soreness today after yesterday's 7 mile training run. I've had ITBS in the past but I'm still hoping that goes away with rest and more training. 

Goal 2 is stressing me out. My boyfriend did eventually choose to run the half with me instead of the marathon, but our agenda other than flights and hotel is up in the air.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Goals:

-Finish Dopey
-Be able to go back out for MK and Ohana on Sunday afternoon/night.
-Have fun

Pretty simple. Expectations are completely out the door. I’m am hoping to finish my training so that it’s not as painful as last year.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: Goal was and still is to start and finish happy and healthy! 

A foot issue forced me to alter a week of training 2 weeks ago, but after yesterday’s 18 miler, I’m feeling pretty good. Now to just hope and pray to stay healthy- both injury and sickness free!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
*1 - Finish the marathon (or at the very least get swept in line for a very good character ... but preferably finish) *
Still the #1 goal. I haven't come up with a good character strategy yet, so getting swept is a very real possibility. But I'm thinking about it and hopefully will come up with a strategy that gets me maximum character pictures while still finishing the race.

*2 - Run the race I woke up to run. I can set all of these grand ambitious plans about my time goals and (more importantly) my character goals, but ... I have to run whatever race feels right that day, whether that's what I planned or not. *
Yes. So much this. I'm trying not to be too serious and rigid about goals because you never know how the race will go until it happens. 

*3 - Make an appearance at at least one DISmeet. Committing to more than that may be too much for me, but I'm leaving the possibility of more open. But at least one.*
This one's a not so much. As much as I want to meet some of you awesome people, with some stuff I've had going on lately, this might be too much for me. We'll see. It might still happen, but I'm no longer committing to it as a goal.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

TCB in FLA said:


> I didn’t record my original goals, but they would have been impacted by my double ankle injuries anyway. I’m mostly recovered but further back in my training than I would like. However, barring total disaster, I still believe I’ll be able to will myself to complete my first Dopey. Other goals are to have a blast running the 5k and 10k with my friend, meet up with you awesome DISers, see a panda, and complete DATW.
> 
> And in other news, I’m not going to be running outside anytime soon. Wonder if any of my neighbors will let me borrow their treadmill?
> View attachment 369061


Layer up.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:
Goals in order of importance
1) Finish all the races in the Dopey challenge, no time goals, just need to cross the finish line.
2) Not be too sore/injured that I need to beg cast members to shuttle me to my hotel room (like last year ...)
3) Finally get a photo with the Haunted Mansion gravediggers during the marathon 
4) Have fun! Last year I got injured half way through the marathon and needed to walk almost all of the last half. This year, I'm hoping everything goes smoothly and I get to enjoy the marathon for the unique experience that it is.


----------



## KSellers88

SAFD: I had not signed up yet so I didn't make any goals...but my goal is to finish the marathon, actually enjoy myself and stop at lots of picture stops. I prefer the half distance so I am not sure why I chose the marathon. LOL. I realize this is pretty negative, but I just ran a marathon yesterday and asked myself the whole time why I continue to run them.


----------



## lhermiston

Novatrix said:


> 2) Not be too sore/injured that I need to beg cast members to shuttle me to my hotel room (like last year ...)



I feel like this story needs to be expanded upon for the benefit of the group...



KSellers88 said:


> SAFD: I had not signed up yet so I didn't make any goals...but my goal is to finish the marathon, actually enjoy myself and stop at lots of picture stops. I prefer the half distance so I am not sure why I chose the marathon. LOL. I realize this is pretty negative, but I just ran a marathon yesterday and asked myself the whole time why I continue to run them.



Nice job on the marathon yesterday!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> Um,  the injury free may not happen for my husband anymore as he's already injured thanks to a jerk who hit and run him yesterday evening while he was trying to get 5 more miles in so his total for the day was 19.  I hope the police finds him.  I've totally shamed the guy on Next-door and Facebook Neighborhood groups.
> 
> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has.  I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.
> 
> I'm still going to still meet my goal of hanging out with fun people and drinking though.



Are you serious??? That is horrible. I do know that when I almost got hit the fella was totally oblivious to me even though it was <this close>. I truly hope your DH is just banged up a little. What did the police say about chances of finding the guy? 

My goals have not changed since the beginning. I for real can't believe that the races will be over at this time in 5 weeks.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD: Most of my goals remain the same, but my time goal for the marathon is no longer that important to me.


----------



## TeeterTots

I finally registered for marathon last week. My goals haven’t changed. 
-run trained and uninjured
-see/meet my DiS people
-beat this years time


----------



## Neon Cactus

Am I the only one obsessively compulsively checking Run Disney's website several times a day to see if the guide or corral info gets posted?


----------



## huskies90

Here was my reply to the original goals question:



huskies90 said:


> Marathon Weekend Goals:
> 
> My goals are right in line with what I have seen from others about having fun and staying healthy. But here are my 2 main goals:
> 
> 1) Getting that Goofy medal is probably the number 1 goal which of course means finishing the marathon which will be my first ever. I am running the marathon by myself and I haven't decided if I am going to try to "run" it or just take it easy and try to enjoy the experience.  I think with all variables being equal, it will end up being be a combination/balance between the two.  I just don’t know what that means yet. But my number 2 goal may impact how I approach the marathon:
> 
> 2) My wife and kids are just doing the half. My kids are both flying back directly to their respective colleges Sunday evening as both start their second semesters on Monday 1/14/19. So a big goal/challenge will be figuring out a way to balance having fun with them in the parks all week, during the half marathon and in the parks after the race on Saturday while not burning myself out for the marathon on Sunday.



Nothing has changed. Leaning more to taking it easy and not caring about my time but I guess that will depend how I feel on marathon Sunday. 

19 miles today. One more really long run left in my training plan. Feeling pretty good right now - knocking on wood.


----------



## KSellers88

lhermiston said:


> Nice job on the marathon yesterday!



Thank you!


----------



## lhermiston

Neon Cactus said:


> Am I the only one obsessively compulsively checking Run Disney's website several times a day to see if the guide or corral info gets posted?



Probably not, but I’m feeling chill about it all. I’m not anticipating big changes. I’m just ready to run.


----------



## Z-Knight

I hate to say it, but I'm sadly not looking forward to the races. Last month I "finished" the Athens Marathon in my absolute worst, most horrrible time ever. My neck surgery has basically destroyed by abilities and made me fatter...now I dread the Dopey runs because I don't know if I will finish. Damn that will suck!


----------



## baxter24

Goal is just to enjoy the experience. Not looking to set any PRs. Looking forward to stopping for pictures!

We are actually here at Disney right now for a family vacation and it’s getting me so excited for marathon weekend. Interested to see any course changes due to the skyliner by Hollywood Studios. I know it’s a small change but it feels like a further walk from Studios to boardwalk the way they are diverting people to the bus stops and walkway. Would love it if somehow it translated to less of an out and back. I hate that out and back near Animal kingdom!


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm sadly not looking forward to the races. Last month I "finished" the Athens Marathon in my absolute worst, most horrrible time ever. My neck surgery has basically destroyed by abilities and made me fatter...now I dread the Dopey runs because I don't know if I will finish. Damn that will suck!



Go out there and have fun with the runs. If you finished your recent marathon, you can slow it down and finish Dopey. Don’t judge yourself by pre-surgery standards. That just leads to frustration. Do the best that you can with the current weight and fitness and take justified pride in your accomplishment under adverse circumstances.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

JulieODC said:


> Phew! Disaster averted! Flights were refunded, and rebooked on jetblue for a pretty comparable price.
> 
> Now we arrive 4 hours earlier on the 9th, and I could swing by WWoS in our way to the hotel and grab my bib.
> 
> Thoughts on how crazy the expo might be at 4pm on Wed?



From my experience 4 pm Wednesday is/will be one of the slower times for the Expo. All the craziness of the morning crowd would have died down. You will not have the anxiety of it is about to close and people rushing in at the last minute. So unless you were hoping to purchase some hard to get merchandise this should work out nicely for you.

Hope you have a great marathon weekend.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Neon Cactus said:


> Am I the only one obsessively compulsively checking Run Disney's website several times a day to see if the guide or corral info gets posted?


I check it numerous times and read what people wrote, but, of late, tend to not comment, except for today, apparently. (End comma string)


----------



## JulieODC

My only goal is to have fun - and to try to get a character photo of some kind!


----------



## steph0808

I didn't post any original goals, but my goals haven't really changed. 

I'm just running the half, and I'm hoping to PR (sub-1:57:30) unless there are a lot of good photo ops.  

I *should be* in Corral B (if they ever release bib numbers!) and I hope to position myself close to the front to try and see shorter character lines if I want to try to run my best as well as get pictures. 

I'm running alone and always show up early, so I think I can get in the front of the corral. 

If anybody has similar goals and wants to partner up for the half, just let me know!


----------



## ZellyB

Z-Knight said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm sadly not looking forward to the races. Last month I "finished" the Athens Marathon in my absolute worst, most horrrible time ever. My neck surgery has basically destroyed by abilities and made me fatter...now I dread the Dopey runs because I don't know if I will finish. Damn that will suck!



I'm sorry to hear this, but agree with @camaker .  Just focus on slowing down and getting a finish and try to enjoy the experience!


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:  Original Goal:  "Really I just have 1 goal in the January marathon. To do whatever I can to help my wife complete the race this year".

Nothing has changed here.  Wife got mysteriously injured Tuesday of marathon week last year and had to scratch.  Fingers crossed that she stays injury free for another month and a day.  Training has been going pretty well for her.  We plan to do run/walk for the marathon in this fashion... Run to mile 1 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Run to mile 2 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Etc/etc.  Maybe not a traditional Galloway strategy, but changing pace more frequently has caused her problems in the past.  This will be her first marathon and first race longer than 10 miles.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Goals really haven't changed much. They are, in order:

1. Have fun (meeting friends who moved last year for a long weekend, me and the other husband are running the marathon together).
2. Finish without stomach issues I had last year (I think it was mostly nerves, but really impacted my nutrition plan, couldn't keep the gels down).
3. (Stretch goal) Finish in under 4 hours. I ran 20 miles in 3:00:30 yesterday and felt good when I was done. I think I could have done the last 6.2 in under an hour. Let's see what happens in 5 weeks! Admittedly, somewhere around mile 17, I started to think this is a stupid goal 

I am getting really excited now!


----------



## ZellyB

Apparently I didn't post goals originally, but they would have been the following and they remain the same.  

1.  Complete the Mouse Challenge (10K and Marathon)
2. HAVE FUN!!!
3.  Hit up @Keels booze stop during the 10k
3. Enjoy meeting up with Dissers at the Hurricane Hannah meet-up
4. Spectate the half marathon on Main Street
5. Drink beer, get lots of pictures and eat a pretzel and drink more beer during the marathon
6. Meet up with Dissers for DATW and #Pandamonium2019 @rteetz 

There's a lot of drinking associated with my plans I notice.  

I'm getting so excited and it's getting really close!!!


----------



## PrincessV

jhoannam said:


> Where does everyone eat after the race?


I head straight to my car after the marathon and drink a chocolate milk (I leave a shelf-stable milk in the car before the race) and eat my banana while exiting, then eat something small at my resort - I have a kitchen and might make a scrambled egg sandwich, or a bagel. Probably a small snack or two an hour or so later. Then dinner out with friends around 5-5:30.



FFigawi said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon.


It's weird - I'm ravenous around mile 18, but really struggle to get food in me after finishing a full. I _need_ to get my blood sugar back up to a normal-ish level and need to get some protein in me, so I follow the protocol above. But it's hard: I really have no appetite at all until dinner time.



JulieODC said:


> Thoughts on how crazy the expo might be at 4pm on Wed?


That's about when I was there this year and it was great! No lines, no crowds, easy in and out.



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon festivities kick off in ONE MONTH!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's talk about goals ... again. A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend. Attached (I hope) are those responses. How do your goals look several months later? Have they changed? Copy and paste your original goals (be sure to tell us which race(s) you're doing) and then give us an update.


*SAFD: *Original goals...


> 5K & 10K goal: have fun, take it easy, hang out with friends and take lots of silly pics
> Marathon goal: arrive to the start healthy and ready to tackle it. Beyond that, it'll be one of two things - A. see if I can nab another PR (I had one this year with some photo stops, so in theory, simply not stopping should make for a new PR), or B. ride EE, TOT or RnR (EE make me nervous - not sure I want to lose time that early in the race, just in case, but EE and RnR could have long waits). I have a feeling I won't know if it's A or B until I line up at the start!


On track for my goals, I think! Costume has been selected and is in progress for the 10K, still need to ponder 5K. Marathon approach is yet unknown and I'm sure will be a race-day decision. Got through a 20-miler this weekend with minimal issues, so I'm feeling confident, but am wholly undecided about whether I'll want to chase a PR, ride any rides, or what.


----------



## John VN

Z-Knight said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm sadly not looking forward to the races. Last month I "finished" the Athens Marathon in my absolute worst, most horrrible time ever. My neck surgery has basically destroyed by abilities and made me fatter...now I dread the Dopey runs because I don't know if I will finish. Damn that will suck!





camaker said:


> Go out there and have fun with the runs. If you finished your recent marathon, you can slow it down and finish Dopey. Don’t judge yourself by pre-surgery standards. That just leads to frustration. Do the best that you can with the current weight and fitness and take justified pride in your accomplishment under adverse circumstances.





ZellyB said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, but agree with @camaker .  Just focus on slowing down and getting a finish and try to enjoy the experience!



Z-Knight -- I'm thinking that you could take a chill pill and proceed with the thought in mind of *slowing down and having fun no matter.*  Bad knees and bowed legs has always relegated me to being a *walker,* being 68yo also doesn't help, and I am hoping to (1st) make my M&M McFlurry stop and then (2nd) finish the marathon in the allotted 7 hours. Last event was Celebration Half Marathon in January 3 weeks after WDW Marathon and I am just getting out to put some walking miles on.  Don't want to do too much since the knees talk to me after getting out and it's not happy talk.  My bit with cancer has also added some pounds compounding to the knee issues but I will do my best to just plod along thinking about the *wonderful finish line rewards box of goodies!!!*   waiting for me as I cross the line. 

Spirits up and GOOD DOPEY to you.

McFlurry John

p.s.--pretty sure we all can relate to having a "slow race" and the disappointment after crossing the finish line but it is that desire to *complete the race* that brings out the athletic competitor in us and provides the shining example of our inner strengths to persevere.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Apparently I didn't post goals originally, but they would have been the following and they remain the same.
> 
> 1.  Complete the Mouse Challenge (10K and Marathon)
> 2. HAVE FUN!!!
> 3.  Hit up @Keels booze stop during the 10k
> 3. Enjoy meeting up with Dissers at the Hurricane Hannah meet-up
> 4. Spectate the half marathon on Main Street
> 5. Drink beer, get lots of pictures and eat a pretzel and drink more beer during the marathon
> 6. Meet up with Dissers for DATW and #Pandamonium2019 @rteetz
> 
> There's a lot of drinking associated with my plans I notice.
> 
> I'm getting so excited and it's getting really close!!!


#6 is fake news


----------



## kleph

John VN said:


> ANY of the anti-inflammatory food items will be beneficial when added to a daily diet *but* there can be some negative interaction with certain drugs one might be taking.
> 
> I have included Turmeric, other spices plus hot peppers and veggies for decades to help reduce inflammation and pain.  Five years ago before my first IRONMAN TRIATHLON I went to a "SHOULDER ORTHO" after being told by my regular ortho that my right shoulder was due for a replacement.  The new ortho reviewed scan and report and promptly asked, "What pain meds are you taking?"   I replied "Nothing but using lots of Turmeric, cinnamon, ginger, cummin, cayeene pepper, black pepper....."   For myself the stuff works, smells up the kitchen when I cook but DW has gotten used to it.
> 
> *NOTE*, Black pepper, actually the *perodine is essential* to be included with turmeric to increase the absorption.
> 
> https://food.ndtv.com/opinions/black-pepper-benefits-more-than-just-a-spice-1238993
> 
> McFlurry John



welp. i just got my new sausage recipe.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD:
My goals stand:
(1) arrive as scheduled [looking at you, Delta] (2) remain calm as the above is unlikely based on previous trips to either North American Disney parks (3) remember that a day at Disney without kids is not something to be guilty about, and that I do not need to do everything as I am going to run the next day (4) Show up for half marathon in enough time to have a cup of coffee and go to the bathroom before the start [previous rD fail] (5) Enjoy the run, enjoy the company if I run with a friend, take in the scenery, enjoy my body being able to keep in motion, reflect on my ability to take time to train for it, to pay for it, to have family to watch my kids [who are likely in bed but having a great weekend] so I can go without them, bask in sunrise and a totally different climate. _It is a privileged to be able to run this event. _(6) finish the run. No time goals at this point, just go. If I keep myself healthy and maintain the current fitness, _I will finish_. If I get on board with an actual structured plan, I will be better off! (7) keep moving all day.... at least until bedtime!

If you pass someone muttering 'this is a privilege' during the half, it is likely me.  I cannot control weather.  I cannot control flights. I can control my attitude, but that also needs a structured training plan.


----------



## at227

Hi everyone! We are gearing up for the half! 
Has anyone received their waiver yet. Since the system has changed will we still receive a waiver with bib number and will corral info still be posted on the website?
Did anyone do wine and dine? What was the process on the new website?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rteetz

at227 said:


> Hi everyone! We are gearing up for the half!
> Has anyone received their waiver yet. Since the system has changed will we still receive a waiver with bib number and will corral info still be posted on the website?
> Did anyone do wine and dine? What was the process on the new website?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Yes process is the same with waivers and bibs. Nothing has been released yet for marathon weekend.


----------



## John VN

kleph said:


> welp. i just got my new sausage recipe.



making me hungry!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My turmeric arrived in the mail yesterday.  Here’s to hoping it helps with my inflammation!


----------



## PrincessV

Neon Cactus said:


> Am I the only one obsessively compulsively checking Run Disney's website several times a day to see if the guide or corral info gets posted?


Nope! I've got a good handle on where the Guide and Tracking ought to show up, but they haven't gone live yet...


----------



## cburnett11

PrincessV said:


> Nope! I've got a good handle on where the Guide and Tracking ought to show up, but they haven't gone live yet...


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> My turmeric arrived in the mail yesterday.  Here’s to hoping it helps with my inflammation!


Let us know after a week or so if you notice anything. I hope it helps.



Our Volunteer whatever they send out is in the mail today I can see on the USPS dashboard, I'm so excited to volunteer in the 5k.


----------



## DustyWA

I didn't post any goals before, but if they had they'd still be the same.

1.  Finish Dopey.
2.  Do parks with family under own power (currently scheduled for Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Monday, Tuesday).
3.  Stop for every character stop.
4.  Do at least one ride.
5.  Enjoy a beer/margarita during the marathon.

Time isn't a factor in any of my goals - the longer it takes me the better.  A faster time just means I'm rushing the experience!


----------



## UNCBear24

ZellyB said:


> Apparently I didn't post goals originally, but they would have been the following and they remain the same.
> 
> 1.  Complete the Mouse Challenge (10K and Marathon)
> 2. HAVE FUN!!!
> 3.  Hit up @Keels booze stop during the 10k
> 3. Enjoy meeting up with Dissers at the Hurricane Hannah meet-up
> 4. Spectate the half marathon on Main Street
> 5. Drink beer, get lots of pictures and eat a pretzel and drink more beer during the marathon
> 6. Meet up with Dissers for DATW and #Pandamonium2019 @rteetz
> 
> There's a lot of drinking associated with my plans I notice.
> 
> I'm getting so excited and it's getting really close!!!


The Mouse Challenge.   I like it!   No Dopey this year for me, just the Mouse!


----------



## Smilelea

Mine aren’t listed because I honestly didn’t know where to begin.

My goals:
- arrive at the start line injury free (and sickness free). I’m finally able to run again even though it’s easy pace and for shorter distances. But, oh, running again feels so good!
- get at least a few character meet & greet photos and just enjoy my first runDisney race. I really only plan to stop for rare characters, but I also plan to live in the moment.
- hopefully meet some Disfriends
- Finish my first half marathon
- Enjoy some new-for-us dining experiences including: Sanaa, Ohana, Artist Point, and 1900 PF Breakfast


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> 1.  Complete the Mouse Challenge (10K and Marathon)
> 2. HAVE FUN!!!
> 3.  Hit up @Keels booze stop during the 10k
> 3. Enjoy meeting up with Dissers at the Hurricane Hannah meet-up
> 4. Spectate the half marathon on Main Street
> 5. Drink beer, get lots of pictures and eat a pretzel and drink more beer during the marathon
> 6. Meet up with Dissers for DATW and #Pandamonium2019 @rteetz
> 
> *There's a lot of drinking associated with my plans I notice.  *
> 
> I'm getting so excited and it's getting really close!!!



There would be me more if you didn't have two number "3s"!  You can hit me when you see me in the BC lobby!


----------



## akrosie

I wasn’t posting yet when goals were started. In fact, becoming a poster here would have been a goal, along with finishing all the races under the official cut-off time. I finished Dopey last year, but my marathon time was 7:17.  So becoming a contributor here is a work in progress, and still a goal.  The time goal went out the window when I crashed my bicycle in late July. The 9 weeks of recovery from a broken hip really messed with my great training plans. So like a previous poster said, just running the races is a privilege. I am encouraged by all of you who plan to be in the back, just having a good time. I thought maybe I was the only one hoping for a 7:00 finish.


----------



## rteetz

Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



I'll be at BLT with the fam.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



Poly on Tuesday & Wednesday
BCV on Thursday-Tuesday


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't hungry after a marathon. I will drink all the beer, though.





Though you DID eat all of One’s quesadillas after the Marathon in 2017 ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Jan 10 to 14th - Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Though you DID eat all of One’s quesadillas after the Marathon in 2017 ...


Isn’t it fun to mess with one thought?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



POR - Tuesday thru Monday

Can we get an official listing of planned meetups, too?


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



French Quarter - 1/10 through 1/15


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



BCVs January 9 - 17.  Someone has to keep an eye on things at the BC and BCVs!  Quiet time, curfews, bar tabs....... 
Thanks for pulling this together.


----------



## garneska

Ft wilderness Jan 6 to Jan 19


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Can we get an official listing of planned meetups, too?


I believe there is only one official meet up at Hurricane Hannahs and then the Drink Around the World event.


----------



## rootbeerkid

OKW - Jan 6-12.


----------



## steph0808

I just received my magical Express info and luggage tags! Woohoo! We are so close!

I am at AKV Jambo from 1/10 - 1/14


----------



## SunshineSummer

CSR 1/8-1/15


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



Thanks for doing this!    All-Star Sports


----------



## mtnmjd

Pop 1/9-1/15


----------



## apdebord

Polynesian 1/11-19


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Pop!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> FYI you can see the Marathon Weekend jackets and magnets are on the commemorative items page.


I really appreciate the heads up.  I'm happy with the jacket design.  Or at least I think I am since the photo they've posted is so small.  It appears to have Mickey and Goofy on it, so that's good.  



lhermiston said:


> A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend.


Goals remain the same.  Finish injury free and follow the training plan.  I'm on a custom plan from @DopeyBadger so part of my brain is trying to get me to excessively worry as the miles mount up, but the other part of my brain is telling me to trust the training and let muscle memory and sheer stubbornness carry me across the finish line.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> Now its just figuring out how much of an injury he has. I'll probably make him go to urgent care tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't look like his swelling goes down.


So sorry to hear about this.  Hopefully, he's okay. 



rteetz said:


> 30 days people!!!
> 
> (I’m still not ready)


Me neither.  Training is on track aside from me hoping to conquer or at least calm my nerves.  Park plans are still up in the air.  Or at least what rides I'm going on.  I really need to make sure in the next 30 days that I figure out my mental coping strategies for the marathon.



Neon Cactus said:


> The only thing that's been wavering is my plan to not go into a park. I know if I go on Saturday, I'll walk too much, no matter how much I tell myself I won't.


The worst I have _ever_ felt after a race is also the time when I did not go to a park in the hours after finishing the race.  I am most definitely going to the parks after each race although I reserve the right to meander as slowly as I feel like and sit down when necessary.  



Bree said:


> Then I woke up this morning with a headache, sore throat and a cough.


Oh no.  I always hate colds this time of year especially with a race coming up.  Get better!



SarahDisney said:


> I haven't come up with a good character strategy yet, so getting swept is a very real possibility. But I'm thinking about it and hopefully will come up with a strategy that gets me maximum character pictures while still finishing the race.


I adjusted my strategy to photo stops.  If a character is a) worth it, and b) has a short enough line I'll get a character photo.  It's a play it by ear thing for me.  Granted it probably helps that all the characters I really want photos with are in the parks after the race and/or will not be along the course at all such as Star Wars characters.  And in my experience, they will tell you if staying in a line could result in you being swept so you may be able to choose between the photo or the sweep.  



SarahDisney said:


> Run the race I woke up to run. I can set all of these grand ambitious plans about my time goals and (more importantly) my character goals, but ... I have to run whatever race feels right that day, whether that's what I planned or not.


This is a tremendous goal.  And perhaps one of the most important goal any of us can ever set.  



Novatrix said:


> Finally get a photo with the Haunted Mansion gravediggers during the marathon


I may have to do that one.  Sounds like a unique and fun photo.  



KSellers88 said:


> I realize this is pretty negative, but I just ran a marathon yesterday and asked myself the whole time why I continue to run them.


I often question my life choices to run during races.  Now to continue figuring out my mental strategy so as to not let those questions consume me during the race.  



Neon Cactus said:


> Am I the only one obsessively compulsively checking Run Disney's website several times a day to see if the guide or corral info gets posted?


Honestly, I sort of rely on this community to get all excited when it goes live.  



Jason Bryer said:


> 2. Finish without stomach issues I had last year (I think it was mostly nerves, but really impacted my nutrition plan, couldn't keep the gels down).


I feel for you.  I sometimes struggle to eat real food before 8:00am as it may not want to stay down on any random day.  I'm using gels during the race because after a variety of fuel strategies in training, gels seem to settle down better than sport beans.  



PrincessV said:


> It's weird - I'm ravenous around mile 18, but really struggle to get food in me after finishing a full. I _need_ to get my blood sugar back up to a normal-ish level and need to get some protein in me, so I follow the protocol above. But it's hard: I really have no appetite at all until dinner time.


As this will be my first marathon, I have no idea what to expect.  After much back and forth debates, I've decided to keep my late afternoon ADR.  Maybe I simply won't be up for it.  But I'm going to keep it because it involves knowing I have a place to eat and not having to hope for a place that I'm happy with and because in the world of the unknown, it feels like it could taste really good after the marathon.  Worst case scenario, I just deal with the $10 cancellation fee.  



TheHamm said:


> If you pass someone muttering 'this is a privilege' during the half, it is likely me. I cannot control weather. I cannot control flights. I can control my attitude, but that also needs a structured training plan.


I relate to this a lot right now.  As it gets closer, I feel like I'm most worried about how to handle my mindset during the race and make sure I'm mentally prepared.  I went into my first half believing I was destined to fail, but hoped beyond all reason I would succeed.  I feel like that's a terrible way to approach my first marathon.  



rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


POFQ arriving Tuesday the 8th and leaving Wednesday the 16th.


----------



## baxter24

Pop!


----------



## pluto377

baxter24 said:


> Pop!


AKL villas kidani from 9th-15th. 

My goals are the same. Finish and earn my bling! I’m going to make an effort to stop for at least a few characters during the shorter races. I won’t be stopping during the full as I’m not sure I’ll be able to start up again!


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



Windsor Hills - 1/9-1/14


----------



## JulieODC

1/9-1/13 at the Dolphin


----------



## ywgckp

Swan - 1/9 until 1/13


----------



## AFwifelife

A little funny about getting addicted to rD races: DH has been pretty adamant from the beginning that this dopey was going to be his one and done. Today he told me that he will be joining me for 30th anniversary marathon/10th anniversary dopey. Guess I’ll have to stay in shape lol.


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


I’m at Pop Century, Saturday and Sunday nights.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'm at Art of Animation 9th-17th.


----------



## mankle30

Pop Century, Wednesday through Saturday nights


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I believe there is only one official meet up at Hurricane Hannahs and then the Drink Around the World event.



Is that Friday at 2?


----------



## TeeterTots

AKL: 1/11-1/14 
All star Music: 1/14-1/15


----------



## LdyStormy76

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



Animal Kingdom Lodge, the 8th-14th.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is that Friday at 2?


I believe so.


----------



## Tall Todd

POP 5-10
POR 11-14
We're only doing the 10K, super excited for the @Keels beer stop. Sadly leaving Monday evening, not sure about DATW. Have fp's for Hollywood and Slinky Dog, maybe we can stop by after.


----------



## croach

Well since Teetz is starting a spreadsheet, let's start something else. 

Going to be doing the character text thread again this year. Right now I'll be doing it for the half and the full. Possibly the 10k but we'll see. How it works for those not familiar is I'll text out what and where the character stops are on the course so you have an idea what to expect and can hopefully plan ahead for where you want to stop. We did this for last marathon weekend and then again for Wine & Dine. There is also a lot of chatter going on in the group the whole weekend and makes for a lot of fun.

A couple things. First there will have to be two groups and more than likely this year it will have to be split along what type of phone you have. Unfortunately I have AT&T and they limit you to ten in a text group if there is a non iPhone in the group. Once I figure out how many people we have I may look in to using an app like WhatsApp or Line but my preference would be to stay with texting. Second, there tends to be a very chatty group and a very quiet group - feel free to tell me if you prefer one or the other and I'll accommodate if possible.

*So if you're interested please PM me the following:*
Phone number
Phone type
If you have a preference on chatty or quiet. 

Thanks.


----------



## kleph

after the recent conversation about the benefits of tumeric and other such palliatives, i got to thinking a bit about another problem some input might be handy for the group. quite a few of us are at the peak of our training for the WDW races in january and about to enter the glory of the taper. very often, this coincides with the arrival of some type of illness. 

it hit me pretty hard in october as i was preparing for my return to marathoning. i was a sniffling feverish mess for the week prior to the race. the day after... it was gone. i've heard a number of different theories about why this may or may not be a thing. but i do know a good number of runners i know have dealt with it at one time or another. 

so, my question here is what are some strategies to prevent getting sick when you suddenly drop the miles?

a lot of the anti-inflammatory advice seems to fit what i am asking about. along those lines i would add sour cherry juice which i've been using recently after reading about Alabama football employing it to help players boost their immune system and sleep better.


----------



## Novatrix

BCV 1/9 to 1/14


----------



## ZellyB

PCFriar80 said:


> There would be me more if you didn't have two number "3s"!  You can hit me when you see me in the BC lobby!



Ha!!  Maybe I was drinking when I made the list. 

@rteetz we are staying at BC 1/9 - 1/16. I can be found in the lobby hitting @PCFriar80


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Well since Teetz is starting a spreadsheet, let's start something else.
> 
> Going to be doing the character text thread again this year. Right now I'll be doing it for the half and the full. Possibly the 10k but we'll see. How it works for those not familiar is I'll text out what and where the character stops are on the course so you have an idea what to expect and can hopefully plan ahead for where you want to stop. We did this for last marathon weekend and then again for Wine & Dine. There is also a lot of chatter going on in the group the whole weekend and makes for a lot of fun.
> 
> A couple things. First there will have to be two groups and more than likely this year it will have to be split along what type of phone you have. Unfortunately I have AT&T and they limit you to ten in a text group if there is a non iPhone in the group. Once I figure out how many people we have I may look in to using an app like WhatsApp or Line but my preference would be to stay with texting. Second, there tends to be a very chatty group and a very quiet group - feel free to tell me if you prefer one or the other and I'll accommodate if possible.
> 
> *So if you're interested please PM me the following:*
> Phone number
> Phone type
> If you have a preference on chatty or quiet.
> 
> Thanks.


You already know I am in for the greatest chat group ever created.


----------



## AFwifelife

@croach please add me to 3rd best character text group ever!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> @croach please add me to 3rd best character text group ever!!!!!


It might surpass for the best one ever. Although @Keels is there this time so maybe not...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> It might surpass for the best one ever. Although @Keels is there this time so maybe not...



#Blocked
#Reported


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> #Blocked
> #Reported


If I had a dollar for every time you've said that I would have at least a few dollars.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> If I had a dollar for every time you've said that I would have at least a few dollars.



There you go. Congrats on your #KeelsLottery win.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> There you go. Congrats on your #KeelsLottery win.


I don't think that counts because I don't have any actual dollars.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> If I had a dollar for every time you've said that I would have at least a few dollars.


Enough to pay for your panda face!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Enough to pay for your panda face!


Thumbs down emoji...


----------



## bevcgg

Pop 7-10th
Beach Club 11-14th


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Saratoga Springs - January 8-17


----------



## CDKG

cburnett11 said:


> SAFD:  Original Goal:  "Really I just have 1 goal in the January marathon. To do whatever I can to help my wife complete the race this year".
> 
> Nothing has changed here.  Wife got mysteriously injured Tuesday of marathon week last year and had to scratch.  Fingers crossed that she stays injury free for another month and a day.  Training has been going pretty well for her.  We plan to do run/walk for the marathon in this fashion... Run to mile 1 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Run to mile 2 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Etc/etc.  Maybe not a traditional Galloway strategy, but changing pace more frequently has caused her problems in the past.  This will be her first marathon and first race longer than 10 miles.


My usual run/walk race strategy is very similar. I take a 1 min walk break at every mile marker. It has worked very well for me for a few years now!

Since this is also my first marathon, I wanted to set myself up for success. Instead of lengthening my walk breaks, I decided to increase the frequency. I've been training at 5 min/30 sec intervals. I ran my first 20 miler yesterday and it seems to be working. 

Good luck to your wife!


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Our original reservation is at BLT. But we recently added a couple days at Pop as well as multiple flight reservations on Southwest points that can be canceled to mitigate the risk of bad weather after what we experienced last year - having our flights get canceled due to a snow storm and having to drive from Hartford to DC to catch a flight to Orlando the next day.

So assuming no weather issues getting to FL this year:

1/7-1/8 Pop Century
1/9-1/15 Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Smilelea

AKV - Kidani 10th - 13th
Poly 14th - come home on 16th


----------



## SunshineSummer

huskies90 said:


> Our original reservation is at BLT. But we recently added a couple days at Pop as well as multiple flight reservations on Southwest points that can be canceled to mitigate the risk of bad weather after what we experienced last year - having our flights get canceled due to a snow storm and having to drive from Hartford to DC to catch a flight to Orlando the next day.
> 
> So assuming no weather issues getting to FL this year:
> 
> 1/7-1/8 Pop Century
> 1/9-1/15 Bay Lake Tower



We had the same thing happen and my flight was cancelled. My mother and I drove from NJ all the way down to Disney. I was worried about missing my first marathon and she decided she wasn’t going to let it happen. We wound up having to drive west into PA and then down to avoid the storm. We drove straight through but made it! I don’t want to repeat that situation though.


----------



## hotblooded

huskies90 said:


> Our original reservation is at BLT. But we recently added a couple days at Pop as well as multiple flight reservations on Southwest points that can be canceled to mitigate the risk of bad weather after what we experienced last year - having our flights get canceled due to a snow storm and having to drive from Hartford to DC to catch a flight to Orlando the next day.
> 
> So assuming no weather issues getting to FL this year:
> 
> 1/7-1/8 Pop Century
> 1/9-1/15 Bay Lake Tower


I'm a flight attendant, and I approve this message. The only reason I made it out of NYC on time is that I took an employee-only unstaffed ferry flight. Kudos on having backup options for your backup options.


----------



## PrincessV

kleph said:


> so, my question here is what are some strategies to prevent getting sick when you suddenly drop the miles?


I'm not allowed to get the flu shot and I'm considered high-risk, so my taper plan is the same as the rest of the season: eat properly, get plenty of rest, wash my hands thoroughly and often, try not to touch things lots of other people touch, never touch my face/mouth/eyes with my hands unless I've just washed them, and avoid confined areas with lots of people (no buses, airplanes, etc.) <knock on wood> I haven't been ill during a taper yet.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



All Star Sports  Jan 12-15


----------



## DustyWA

cburnett11 said:


> SAFD:  Original Goal:  "Really I just have 1 goal in the January marathon. To do whatever I can to help my wife complete the race this year".
> 
> Nothing has changed here.  Wife got mysteriously injured Tuesday of marathon week last year and had to scratch.  Fingers crossed that she stays injury free for another month and a day.  Training has been going pretty well for her.  We plan to do run/walk for the marathon in this fashion... Run to mile 1 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Run to mile 2 marker and then walk for 2:30.  Etc/etc.  Maybe not a traditional Galloway strategy, but changing pace more frequently has caused her problems in the past.  This will be her first marathon and first race longer than 10 miles.



My strategy in previous runDisney events has been very similar.  In the parks, I just run between characters/photo stops and use waiting in line as my break.  When I get out of the parks, I'll run to each mile marker and then walk for a quarter mile.  It's worked out for me in the past avoiding injury and having the energy to visit the parks.  This will be my first time trying it on anything longer than a half marathon.


----------



## huskies90

SunshineSummer said:


> We had the same thing happen and my flight was cancelled. My mother and I drove from NJ all the way down to Disney. I was worried about missing my first marathon and she decided she wasn’t going to let it happen. We wound up having to drive west into PA and then down to avoid the storm. We drove straight through but made it! I don’t want to repeat that situation though.





hotblooded said:


> I'm a flight attendant, and I approve this message. The only reason I made it out of NYC on time is that I took an employee-only unstaffed ferry flight. Kudos on having backup options for your backup options.


Yeah, if you go back to the Marathon 2018 thread you will see others who never made it down due to flight cancellations.  It was crazy. We had to act fast or not go at all. Our flight was originally suppose to be on Thursday AM and we hoped we could get out before it got bad. By early Wednesday, all the flights out of Hartford (including ours) got canceled and as we started to try to re-book other flights at other airports as far south Baltimore and as far north as Albany were either canceling or selling out.  The best I could do was a flight on Sunday which would not work.  My daughter actually found the DC flight which was out of my search range.  My wife and I were both working on Wednesday and we were not even fully packed yet. We got out of work and rented a one way minivan (which actually was not that expensive). We packed quickly, threw everything in the car and started driving with the idea of getting as close to DC before the storm hit and stay over wherever that was, get up the next morning and decide if we wait for the afternoon flight or keep driving.  The snow started around 1AM as we crossed the Delaware/MD border and we actually made it to a hotel in Arlington at about 2AM.  They only got about 3-5 inches in the DC area and our flight was delayed but not canceled. We ended up getting to Disney about 3 or 4 hours after our original planned arrival time. 

Really hoping to avoid weather hassles getting down there this year. Now, having issues getting back to CT and getting "stuck" in FL for a few extra days? That I can deal with


----------



## SarahDisney

If my flight gets cancelled before noon the day before, then I may be able to take Amtrak down (23 hr train ride ... yay)(or I can try to get a flight from philly or baltimore and take a train there for a shorter train trip). Less than that, I'm screwed. And I'm flying American, so they certainly won't help me rebook.
So let's all do our anti-snow dances, k? Thanks.


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



BWV 1/10- 1/15


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet.



Pop Century:  Jan 11 - 20


----------



## DustyWA

Caribbean Beach: Jan 8-16


----------



## Bree

Beach Club 9-15

Those are my dates for now. DH sprung some corporate fiscal kickoff in Miami on me over Thanksgiving. Dates? Jan 7-11th. For now they are saying he can conference call in, but I’m hedging my bets. Then he informed me this morning he’ll need to travel “somewhere” the week of  Jan 14th. I’ve had Dopey planned since March so let’s just say I’m a tad bit stressed right now. I have two kids who can’t miss school and all our family lives in Maine & Massachusetts. FIL just had major surgery so I can’t fly them down to babysit. My mom forgets that you have to actually feed children and make sure they aren’t burning the house down.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> If my flight gets cancelled before noon the day before, then I may be able to take Amtrak down (23 hr train ride ... yay)(or I can try to get a flight from philly or baltimore and take a train there for a shorter train trip). Less than that, I'm screwed. And I'm flying American, so they certainly won't help me rebook.
> So let's all do our anti-snow dances, k? Thanks.


*I've been working on that voodoo dance since I bought flights!  *
Get it together, weather!  I outran hurricane Sandy to not be trapped on the east coast, I will race a snow storm if I need to get there! No time to be late, I've got a race to run.  No time to stay, I've got kids to pick up. 
It is also why I did not book American, they were awful for my Avengers weekend.  First plane was delayed for maintenance.  Second plane delayed for weather.  The irony of a card at check in thanking my husband for 20 years as and American Advantage flier was not lost on us.


----------



## ReindeerMom

POFQ Jan 8-14.

I haven’t been here in a while.  Lots of catching up to do!


----------



## a-mad

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



Beach Club Villas: Wednesday, Jan 9 - Wednesday, Jan 16
Cabana Bay (USF): Wednesday, Jan 16 - Friday, Jan 18


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

My goals are pretty much unchanged.  This is a once-in-a-lifetime trip for my wife and myself, so I really want to soak in the whole experience.  I love WDW, but don't get to visit often.  I'm running the Dopey and while I am looking forward to finishing the races, I really want to enjoy each moment while I'm running.  I've always wanted to run these races, and as a huge Disney parks fan my whole life I can't wait to see the parks and the whole resort for that matter in a way that I couldn't otherwise.  I'm also looking forward to attractions (F:EA, FoP, SDD, NRJ) and new lands that I have yet to experience, as well as restaurants that I've always wanted to try, but haven't yet.


----------



## leholcomb

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon festivities kick off in ONE MONTH!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's talk about goals ... again. A few months back (I think right after registration opened), I asked what your goals were for marathon weekend. Attached (I hope) are those responses. How do your goals look several months later? Have they changed? Copy and paste your original goals (be sure to tell us which race(s) you're doing) and then give us an update.


First goals: 1. Run 0.7 miles on Friday to begin my 30 for thirty goal 2. Turn 30 at the most magical place on earth! 3. Finish my first ever marathon 4. Finish happy, healthy and upright (my goal for anything over 10 miles lol) 5. Prepare well enough to not feel like I have been run over by multiple trucks the following day 6. Complete my 30 for 30 with the Castaway Cay Challenge while on my first Disney cruise!

The only change is that I will be running the 5K on Thursday so that Friday run is a no go. I'm not sure #5 is going to work out either. I feel like multiple trucks are headed in my direction...


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Jan 9th - Sports
Jan 10th-14th POFQ


----------



## PrincessV

Still no sign of waivers or guide, right? I'm getting antsy...


----------



## LdyStormy76

PrincessV said:


> Still no sign of waivers or guide, right? I'm getting antsy...



Would a bit of perspective help to reduce that feeling? In September runDisney Paris transmitted the bib vouchers and event guide to the runners 26 hours before the expo opened.  After that experience I will be happy if the information for January arrives 2-3 weeks before hand.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LdyStormy76 said:


> Would a bit of perspective help to reduce that feeling? In September runDisney Paris transmitted the bib vouchers and event guide to the runners 26 hours before the expo opened.  After that experience I will be happy if the information for January arrives 2-3 weeks before hand.


That makes me nervous since we’ll already be in France at that point.  Hopefully our hotel can help us print but I’m not sure how much internet access we are going to have


----------



## girliea

@Dis_Yoda How is the hubs? Reading up on runners and saw he was injured...hoping he is ok!


----------



## PrincessV

LdyStormy76 said:


> Would a bit of perspective help to reduce that feeling? In September runDisney Paris transmitted the bib vouchers and event guide to the runners 26 hours before the expo opened.  After that experience I will be happy if the information for January arrives 2-3 weeks before hand.


Nope. I'm all WDW, all the time - no other rD races for me. I expect - nay, I _demand! - _my info a month out from race weekend!  But thanks for trying!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

girliea said:


> @Dis_Yoda How is the hubs? Reading up on runners and saw he was injured...hoping he is ok!


He has a concussion and a high ankle sprain.

He doesn’t listen though to the doctor or me as despite being told to rest for almost 5 days he went for a 5.4 mile run today even though he still feels fuzzy and has a headache.  I found out by his Instagram post.  

So I guess he could be worse but he isn’t helping his own recovery.


----------



## girliea

Well, what can I say  except that I hope he continues to improve....and not raise your blood pressure too much during his recovery!
 Concussions can be challenging, hoping the best, for both of you.


----------



## rteetz

41 Disers on the resort list so far! Most staying at Pop and BC.


----------



## JeffW

Dis_Yoda said:


> He has a concussion and a high ankle sprain.
> 
> He doesn’t listen though to the doctor or me as despite being told to rest for almost 5 days he went for a 5.4 mile run today even though he still feels fuzzy and has a headache.  I found out by his Instagram post.
> 
> So I guess he could be worse but he isn’t helping his own recovery.



Restarting "controlled" aerobic activity has been found to be beneficial, but that is supposed to be controlled activities that don't "bounce" the head (and I usually don't let a player start if they still have anything they describe as pain).  I typically require an athlete to do extended walking and/or biking before returning to a soccer practice.  Here's a link to an article (with a link to the study) that I like to send to parents to explain why there is a "return to practice" protocol.  Maybe this will help?

https://www.utoronto.ca/news/starti...ussion-improves-recovery-time-u-t-study-finds


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> 41 Disers on the resort list so far! Most staying at Pop and BC.


Polynesian for me. 
Shouldn't you be studying? This list can wait...


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Polynesian for me.
> Shouldn't you be studying? This list can wait...


Yes... I suppose I will go do that now...


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> 41 Disers on the resort list so far! Most staying at Pop and BC.



Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort 10th-15th


----------



## roxymama

I have so much catching up to (I feel like disboards should just autofill this sentence into all my posts through December.)

Going back to SAFD question:  I think my new goal is to RELAX.  Which is a weird thing to say in relation to running a half marathon.  But this trip is for me and my mental health.  It's for bonding with my dad, having fun with my friend who lives in Canada that I don't see often, and for being me and not a mom for a few days.  So if I can relax about transportation and relax about what I'm doing at the parks and relax about the race itself and just enjoy it no matter what comes at me.  Then I'm good.  I will stop in long lines for characters and I won't get competitive about being my fastest.  I will not worry about if I can complete the distance because now I know that I can.  I will walk slowly in the parks and take my time and not worry about E-ticket attractions.  I will stop an smell the air and people watch and enjoy my surroundings.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort 10th-15th



As opposed to another Poly?


----------



## lahobbs4

Am I the only one at Wilderness Lodge?? Nov 9-14


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> So let's all do our anti-snow dances, k? Thanks.


Yes yes yes!  Hopefully, you'll get out just fine.   This year weather was stressing me out until we landed, so I'll dance for good flying weather all around to all. 

.


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Am I the only one at Wilderness Lodge?? Nov 9-14


In November yes


----------



## Novatrix

SarahDisney said:


> So let's all do our anti-snow dances, k? Thanks.



Last year was a mess. Originally we were scheduled to fly down on the Thursday out of Philly, but as we got closer to the date it became more and more apparent that the storm was going to cause major problems. I remember checking the Southwest website at 3am Wednesday with no weather alerts posted, but by 9 am a weather advisory was being issued and I could change the flights without penalty. Got out of Philly at 7pm that same day, with all flights sold out.

If that nonsense happens again this year, and people are stuck without viable flights, I volunteer for a one way EWR-MCO carpool.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> In November yes



Lord help me.....


----------



## DIS-OH

Staying at Grand Floridian with DH and DD.  First time staying there!


----------



## SunshineSummer

So I have the primary goal of finishing Dopey and finishing strong. I’ve got the additional goal of helping my mom complete her first half marathon. I’ve kind of been following my Dopey training plan and adding in a few extra slow and small runs a week to keep her company during her training. It is a lot and I’m occasionally exhausted, but I think it’s going to be a great experience for both of us. She also informed me that if we slow down and there’s even a chance of being swept, I am to leave her in the dust and take off to finish the half alone. I don’t anticipate that happening, but it’s nice to see that her sense of humor is ever present.


----------



## KattyBelle

I was out of town at a conference last week, so trying to catch up here.

@lahobbs4 I’m so sorry for your loss. 

@Dis_Yoda Yikes! I hope your DH is Ok! That is so scary. 

Goals:
My only goal is to have fun! My sis will join me for the 10K, so I plan on taking that way easy (& maybe check out the BC booze stop if it hasn’t run dry). For the full, I want to have fun & be able to finish. Training has been somewhat derailed for the past 2 weeks between my wonky ankles and traveling. I was only able to get in 16 miles (instead of 18) before it got dark on Sunday.  Hoping I can try for 18 this weekend. I do hope I’ll be able to attend the meet up. 

I haven’t made any ADRs other than Friday night at Cali Grill. I’m too afraid that I won’t be able to walk after the full. 

We (me/DH & sis/BIL) will be at Pop Thurs & Fri night, then BC Sat & Sun night.


----------



## Keels

KattyBelle said:


> My only goal is to have fun! My sis will join me for the 10K, so I plan on taking that way easy (& maybe check out the BC booze stop if it hasn’t run dry). For the full, I want to have fun & be able to finish. Training has been somewhat derailed for the past 2 weeks between my wonky ankles and traveling. I was only able to get in 16 miles (instead of 18) before it got dark on Sunday. Hoping I can try for 18 this weekend. I do hope I’ll be able to attend the meet up.



My shopping list is quite extensive, so don’t worry ...


----------



## JM735

rteetz said:


> 41 Disers on the resort list so far! Most staying at Pop and BC.



Bay Lake Tower: Tuesday, 1/8 - Monday, 1/14


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> My shopping list is quite extensive, so don’t worry ...



One and Two's thirst can be quite extensive too....


----------



## Keels

JM735 said:


> Bay Lake Tower: Tuesday, 1/8 - Monday, 1/14



You + Me + Fireworks = 1/8????????????


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> You + Me + Fireworks = 1/8????????????



Definitely!!!  Poly beach or TOWL?


----------



## KattyBelle

Keels said:


> My shopping list is quite extensive, so don’t worry ...





I’ll have to remember to actually eat something more substantial than Sport Beans before the race or else risk passing out before reaching the finish line.


----------



## Keels

JM735 said:


> Definitely!!!  Poly beach or TOWL?



Either way, you are speaking my love language right now.


----------



## leholcomb

KattyBelle said:


> I haven’t made any ADRs other than *Friday night at Cali Grill.* I’m too afraid that I won’t be able to walk after the full.



I'm having my birthday dinner at Cali that night too!


----------



## Neon Cactus

If anyone is interested in free beer and apps at Big River Grille on Saturday 1/13, I have about $80 left on a promotional card for doing market research at Gordon Biersch, who then promptly shut down all of their Dallas area restaurants about a year later.  So the only restaurant listed on the card that I'll be remotely close to is Big River at Boardwalk.  I think I'll definitely be there by 2 pm, if anyone wants to help me spend it.


----------



## tidefan

Goals:  #1 - Don't Die, #2 - Finish

We are staying at SSR 1/11-1/13.

On another note, I cut my weekend run to 12 instead of 18 miles due to my achy achilles, however, I am happy to report after much icing, compression, and stretching, that I did 3 pain free miles tonight.  Going to take another day off, then go for 7 on Thursday...


----------



## Keels

Neon Cactus said:


> If anyone is interested in free beer and apps at Big River Grille on Saturday 1/13, I have about $80 left on a promotional card for doing market research at Gordon Biersch, who then promptly shut down all of their Dallas area restaurants about a year later.  So the only restaurant listed on the card that I'll be remotely close to is Big River at Boardwalk.  I think I'll definitely be there by 2 pm, if anyone wants to help me spend it.



Interesting ... there's a Gordon Biersch here in New Orleans. I had no idea that GB and Big River were related.


----------



## KattyBelle

leholcomb said:


> I'm having my birthday dinner at Cali that night too!



That’s awesome!  I reminded DH last night that my bday was exactly one month away, & that I was going to start celebrating, lol.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Keels said:


> Interesting ... there's a Gordon Biersch here in New Orleans. I had no idea that GB and Big River were related.



I didn’t either.  I started reading the fine print on the back when I found out they’d closed GB in Plano and was surprised.  There’s a few other restaurants, mostly in Tennessee.


----------



## emilyindisney

I'll be at SSR Friday to Tuesday this year. Fingers crossed no snow this year though we flew out on Tuesday last year so we were cozily tucked in at Disney before the snow hit Hartford last year!

I've been dealing with a knee injury and I finally ran 3 miles pain free! Still a long way to go to make it through the marathon so I'm anxiously awaiting corrals to see how much buffer that will get me.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.



1/11 - 1/12 All Star Music
1/12 - 1/18 Grand Floridian


----------



## Jason Bryer

Staying at the Dolphin 10th through 14th. Just checked room rates and was able to save $324 off my original reservation.


----------



## LSUlakes

Weekly Weather Update for Marathon Weekend:

11/28/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 54 - 74 - PM Rain
1/11 - 55 - 75 - AM T-Storm, Cloudy
1/12 - 55 - 76 - Cloudy, a T-Storm
1/13 - 54 - 76 - A T-Storm or Two

12/6/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 51 - 72 - Sunny
1/11 - 51 - 71 - Mostly Sunny
1/12 - 55 - 78 - Partly Sunny
1/13 - 53 - 77 - A Couple of PM Showers

12/12/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 53 - 76 - Low Clouds
1/11 - 52 - 70 - Mostly Cloudy, a little rain
1/12 - 46 - 69 - Periods of rain
1/13 - 44 - 67 - Clouds and sun

Temps for the 5k and 10k have been fairly steady on the last 3 runs. Big changes for the half and full. While rain sucks for the half the conditions for the marathon a great on this run. Based on what I am seeing a front will pass through late on the 11th. At this point, this is my favorite forecast run, but we still have a long ways to go. I do find it interesting that this is the first run where we are seeing some significant temp changes.


----------



## rteetz

Still way to early to even think about rain.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> 41 Disers on the resort list so far! Most staying at Pop and BC.



Will this list become public at some point?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Will this list become public at some point?


Yes I’ll post it here eventually.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm staying at POFQ from 01/12/ to 01/16.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I have the day off today...I will officially be stalking here (except for during my run) to see if/when the weekend guide is released...


----------



## leholcomb

Neon Cactus said:


> I didn’t either.  I started reading the fine print on the back when I found out they’d closed GB in Plano and was surprised.  There’s a few other restaurants, mostly in Tennessee.


The only other 2 Big Rivers are here in Chattanooga. I was super surprised to find the one at Boardwalk. It has always been a local spot for us.


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Since we are now a month out I figured now would be a good time to put together the resort list where everyone is staying like last year. If you want to be included just post where you are staying and I will add it to the spreadsheet. This usually helps with Dis meets ups and such.


Pop Century, January 11-14


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:

Goal is 
1. Have fun, remember this is fun, enjoy everything, you wanted to do this
   ***note, I will also be a person that will be muttering a mantra during the races 
2. to get there uninjured and to leave uninjured. At the moment this is a problem with a reoccurring old injury.
3. If possible finish Dopey keeping #1 in mind.  I’m good for the first 3 races, but I’ve found past that mileage is when I’m reinjured, sigh. Keeping the time limit in sight for the marathon is my goal.


----------



## Keels

Yesterday, I looked at my Garmin sleep data from this year and my new goal is:

Do not attempt to stay up all night before the 5K:


----------



## Disney at Heart

Shades of Green



leholcomb said:


> The only other 2 Big Rivers are here in Chattanooga. I was super surprised to find the one at Boardwalk. It has always been a local spot for us.


 May visit Big River this weekend! See you on the River Walk?


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Yesterday, I looked at my Garmin sleep data from this year and my new goal is:
> 
> Do not attempt to stay up all night before the 5K:
> View attachment 369643



Getting some sleep is a good way to remember you already put on your socks


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Getting some sleep is a good way to remember you already put on your socks



Listen ...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

It is done...

DW and I are in for the half! Got the flight (cheap! used points!). Got the rental car. Got the room (Bonnet Creek).

But what do I wear!?!?!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Disney at Heart said:


> Shades of Green
> 
> May visit Big River this weekend! See you on the River Walk?


Shades of Green as well! 1/9-16


----------



## jackieleanne

Doing the 10k. Dec 26-Jan 12th Poly and AKL.


----------



## steph0808

jackieleanne said:


> Doing the 10k. Dec 26-Jan 12th Poly and AKL.



Got an extra bed/room/floor space?


----------



## SarahDisney

The TA I'm using for marathon weekend has really cheap 5k ($50) and 10k ($75) bibs. No hotel rooms available, so you have to live within 90 miles of Orlando, be staying at shades of green,  or be dvc. But if you want the info, let me know.
If I wasnt already signed up for both, I'd sign up at those prices. Wow.

(Edited because I cant read and thought they still had hotel rooms)


----------



## ckb_nc

DVC Saratoga - in for the half. Fly in Thursday out Sunday. Ran a sub 2 hr half last Saturday now just to maintain some sense of fitness

Question - pics with characters - can swipe with a magic band?


----------



## goingthedistance

ckb_nc said:


> DVC Saratoga - in for the half. Fly in Thursday out Sunday. Ran a sub 2 hr half last Saturday now just to maintain some sense of fitness
> 
> Question - pics with characters - can swipe with a magic band?



You won't use your magic band for the pics with characters on the course.  There will be a code you enter on My Disney Experience that will include your bib number and event.  They will then link your photos based on your bib number.


----------



## Keels

FYI - they gave TAs and Charity Providers ANOTHER extension to try to move leftover bibs ... everything will close for good on the 18th. 

Volunteers will be working on bibs and shirts next week during pre-race weekend volunteer shifts.


----------



## Sakigt

Dopey Ft Wilderness 1/6- 1/15


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> FYI - they gave TAs and Charity Providers ANOTHER extension to try to move leftover bibs ... everything will close for good on the 18th.
> 
> Volunteers will be working on bibs and shirts next week during pre-race weekend volunteer shifts.


So you'll tell us colors right?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> So you'll tell us colors right?



Unless they move pre-race weekend volunteer shifts to New Orleans (do you know I live here?!), you're seven-out Teez. I'll see if I can find out from friends volunteering though.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> FYI - they gave TAs and Charity Providers ANOTHER extension to try to move leftover bibs ... everything will close for good on the 18th.
> 
> Volunteers will be working on bibs and shirts next week during pre-race weekend volunteer shifts.



And I assume this means we won't see waivers until after the 18th right?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Unless they move pre-race weekend volunteer shifts to New Orleans (do you know I live here?!), you're seven-out Teez. I'll see if I can find out from friends volunteering though.


What good are you. 

And don’t you know how to spell my name?


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> And I assume this means we won't see waivers until after the 18th right?



I still think we'll see them tomorrow with a caveat of "if registered before 12/10" or something like that. For this year, I didn't get my bib registered until the last available day and they had already put out bib numbers. I imagine it will be something similar to that. 

All the placeholders for the links have been up for almost a week in notes and the Tracking website is active, just "not open".


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> What good are you.
> 
> And don’t you know how to spell my name?



Listen, Nut Boy ...


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I still think we'll see them tomorrow with a caveat of "if registered before 12/10" or something like that. For this year, I didn't get my bib registered until the last available day and they had already put out bib numbers. I imagine it will be something similar to that.
> 
> All the placeholders for the links have been up for almost a week in notes and the Tracking website is active, just "not open".



Nice!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow then!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Listen, Nut Boy ...


Fine you don't get any in January.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Fine you don't get any in January.



Why do you hate me, Teez?


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> So you'll tell us colors right?



I’m registered to volunteer next week on Thursday. If I see shirts I’ll make note of colors.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I’m registered to volunteer next week on Thursday. If I see shirts I’ll make note of colors.


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Why do you hate me, Teez?


Don't take my line!


----------



## ywgckp

Nothing live yet but this appears to be the site for tracking:

https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2019


----------



## emilyindisney

Keels said:


> FYI - they gave TAs and Charity Providers ANOTHER extension to try to move leftover bibs ... everything will close for good on the 18th.
> 
> Volunteers will be working on bibs and shirts next week during pre-race weekend volunteer shifts.



Has this happened in previous years that TA’s have a hard time getting rid of bibs? Do they start to lift their booking requirements (eg Park tickets, hotel stays) to sell them at this point?

Just curious!


----------



## Keels

emilyindisney said:


> Has this happened in previous years that TA’s have a hard time getting rid of bibs? Do they start to lift their booking requirements (eg Park tickets, hotel stays) to sell them at this point?
> 
> Just curious!



To different degrees, yes. It's been a lot harder for TA's to move bibs once Disney required the hotel and ticket purchases with bibs. Lots of TAs end up eating the cost for bibs if they can't sell them, so they do whatever they can and Disney will allow them to do to move the bibs.


----------



## emilyindisney

Keels said:


> Lots of TAs end up eating the cost for bibs if they can't sell them



Ouch! I’m pretty sure I’ve heard they can waive the ticket requirements for passholders- are they able to waive hotel room requirements for DVC members? I would think a lot of runDisney fans are frequent flyers who fall into one category if not the other.


----------



## SarahDisney

emilyindisney said:


> Ouch! I’m pretty sure I’ve heard they can waive the ticket requirements for passholders- are they able to waive hotel room requirements for DVC members? I would think a lot of runDisney fans are frequent flyers who fall into one category if not the other.



Some of them definitely can. The TA I used said that if you give them a DVC reservation number, they can waive the hotel requirement. At least at this point - not sure if that was originally the case.


----------



## huskies90

Is there a good way to search for TA “bargains”?


----------



## bananabean

Dis_Yoda said:


> That makes me nervous since we’ll already be in France at that point.  Hopefully our hotel can help us print but I’m not sure how much internet access we are going to have



The wifi at DLP is pretty good. I found that it disconnected a lot in the parks, but was easy to reconnect.

They also have a station at the expo where you can print the waivers. My suggestion would be to have the concierge print it since the expo line gets really long. I ended up getting out of the expo line, walking to the NY hotel, and having the concierge there print. Much faster.


----------



## kilowan

Caribbean Beach: Jan 8-16
Goal is to finish each day so I can enjoy time with the family. 
Decided to go all in, doing the Dopey, this will be my first marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

emilyindisney said:


> Ouch! I’m pretty sure I’ve heard they can waive the ticket requirements for passholders- are they able to waive hotel room requirements for DVC members? I would think a lot of runDisney fans are frequent flyers who fall into one category if not the other.


Yep, some have removed ticket requirements for APs and hotel requirements for DVC and/or anyone "local" (within 90 miles of WDW.)


----------



## lahobbs4

Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.



When I was running in sub-zero temps, I still used an ice bath for recovery. It's not like my muscles were cold and freezing while running.


----------



## Jason Bryer

lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.



I have never done an ice bath for recovery but have thought about the role of the cold. I did a 20 miler in 8 degrees and it felt like my entire body had an ice pack on it.


----------



## roxymama

lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.



Or you could just eat a few mickey ice cream bars???

Posting my excitement because I now have my magical express luggage tags and an email saying my magic bands have shipped!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bulldogmommy

huskies90 said:


> Is there a good way to search for TA “bargains”?


 I would just run through the travel providers and see what they are offering... here is the travel group I used for princess... for marathon they are offering buy 2 get the 5K for free

https://pegasusbus.com/wdwmarathon/


----------



## JeffW

lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.



Certainly.  If your arms/legs/etc are cold at the end of the run, then I would personally think you didn't layer enough.  The only thing that is cold on me when I finish really cold runs are parts of my face (I absolutely hate putting any kind of scarf or buff over my nose and mouth).


----------



## lahobbs4

JeffW said:


> Certainly.  If your arms/legs/etc are cold at the end of the run, then I would personally think you didn't layer enough.  The only thing that is cold on me when I finish really cold runs are parts of my face (I absolutely hate putting any kind of scarf or buff over my nose and mouth).



My legs are definitely cold. I can’t figure out how to keep them warm! Everywhere else is good.


----------



## PrincessV

lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.


Nope, never. But I don't do ice baths in the first place, lol! I'll jump in the pool or a tepid shower after a run in summer heat, just to bring down my core temp, but never ice baths. I will, however, do a _hot_ Epsom bath after a long, cold run.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

PrincessV said:


> Nope, never. But I don't do ice baths in the first place, lol! I'll jump in the pool or a tepid shower after a run in summer heat, just to bring down my core temp, but never ice baths. I will, however, do a _hot_ Epsom bath after a long, cold run.



Double yes to this... funny story, did 20 miles in the rain last weekend... jumped in my Epsom Salt bath to discover all the areas of my body that were chaffed! Yikes...


----------



## PrincessV

Bulldogmommy said:


> Double yes to this... funny story, did 20 miles in the rain last weekend... jumped in my Epsom Salt bath to discover all the areas of my body that were chaffed! Yikes...


Nooooooo! Ouch, sorry.


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> My legs are definitely cold. I can’t figure out how to keep them warm! Everywhere else is good.



You need better tights 

https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a25238244/fleece-lined-leggings/


----------



## steph0808

roxymama said:


> Or you could just eat a few mickey ice cream bars???
> 
> Posting my excitement because I now have my magical express luggage tags and an email saying my magic bands have shipped!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



I got an email late last night that my Magicbands have shipped, too! yay!!!!


----------



## JeffW

lahobbs4 said:


> My legs are definitely cold. I can’t figure out how to keep them warm! Everywhere else is good.


Are you layering on your legs?  When it dips toward freezing, I wear compression socks that go up to my knees, and compression shorts that come down to my knees, under a set of tights.  That gives me two layers and the effect of compression to help with blood flow.  If there is wind, or as it dips toward the teens, I add a fitted (not loose) shell running pant over that previous combination.  At those 3 layers (compression, tights, pants), I've been good to 0 degrees.  Admittedly, it's a bit of hassle getting dressed to head out the door, but I really hate treadmills


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> FYI - they gave TAs and Charity Providers ANOTHER extension to try to move leftover bibs ... everything will close for good on the 18th.
> 
> Volunteers will be working on bibs and shirts next week during pre-race weekend volunteer shifts.


Where did you get the 18th from?  Is that just a TA date to sell by?  






lahobbs4 said:


> Question: if you do your long run in freezing temps, do you still do an ice bath?? I mean, it seems a little redundant to me, but maybe I’m missing something.


I don't ice baths anyway, but after a run when it's freezing all I want is a hot shower.  Personally, I  just couldn't think of putting already frozen legs into more ice, so yeah not me.


----------



## roxymama

steph0808 said:


> I got an email late last night that my Magicbands have shipped, too! yay!!!!



It's a RACE!


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Where did you get the 18th from? Is that just a TA date to sell by?



That’s the date TAs and Charities have been told registration will close.

Last I heard, RunDisney may offer opportunities to upgrade through the Expo but at an increased transfer/upgrade cost.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).


----------



## SunshineSummer

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



I’ve actually been feeling a bit of the same. I’ve been lap swimming sometimes during the week instead of some of the shorter runs just to take some of the wear and tear of my body. I feel like I’ve been doing great with it so far.

But the hunger. Holy cow. I could eat anything that’s not nailed down. I’m sticking to a healthy diet, but I am eating a TON of food. I think I’ve been burning most of it off anyway, so I’m not too upset. Anxiously looking forward to race weekend.


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



Can’t say if it normal or not because this is my first full but I definitely feel the same way. Feeling really overwhelmed with life right now between the kids, running, and the holidays so I’m trying to just take it one day at a time and remembering that I’ve been putting in the work as much as possible.


----------



## apdebord

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



I am feeling the same way. I feel like I’ll get rid of one annoying ache then the next one pops up. Right now it’s my hip, possibly my glute. This week has been a down week before next week’s peak, and I feel like the aches and pains, exhaustion and hunger all hit this week while I wasn’t running as much. I’m also wondering if just general holiday stress is playing into it as well? I’ve had some event every single night this week and I was definitely dragging on my run this morning.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).


Totally the same and I've done it before.  The beginning of this week I was just plain fatigued, yesterday & today have been better, it helps it's a little warmer out too.  Always hungry, yep,  So, yes, sounds like you are on target!


----------



## CDKG

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).


I too am feeling much of the same. My cranky knee has been cranky, nothing I would consider an "injury", but my body continues to require extra TLC. The hunger hit me last week. So hungry! I ran my first of two 20 milers last Sunday and will run my last on the 23rd. While I am really looking forward to tapering, I'm a bit concerned about all of the random aches and pains that could pop up.

Overall, training has gone well and I know I have done the work. But, it sure is an interesting ride!


----------



## roxymama

Well whatever it is I am feeling it caused me to cave and change my Sunday FP selections.  
Now I've got Spaceship Earth 2:30pm.  Followed by Living with the Land and Frozen Ever After right before dinner in Japan.  Has a much better "flow" to it.  
I think I need to stop now


----------



## ScooterScott44

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



Since the last few post have confirmed that you are not the only one I wanted to share a bit about what you mentioned at the end - the taper! 

It sounds like this is the first marathon for a few, so expect a big swing.  You should be feeling the stress of marathon training at this point.  Pushing through the fatigue is part of the experience.  Remember that on Marathon day, especially in those final miles, remember that you have done plenty of runs while feeling tired a few weeks ago.  Also remember that the taper is for recovery.  Expect over the next few weeks you will go from feeling tired, to having too much energy.  Keep to your plan and don’t overdo training.


----------



## pluto377

Definitely feeling the fatigue as well. Yesterday I skipped my run and took a 4 hour nap. Today I woke up with a stuffy nose. So looking forward to being done with my last 20 next Saturday!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Well whatever it is I am feeling it caused me to cave and change my Sunday FP selections.
> Now I've got Spaceship Earth 2:30pm.  Followed by Living with the Land and Frozen Ever After right before dinner in Japan.  Has a much better "flow" to it.
> I think I need to stop now


I changed my FPs a bit the other day as well.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Glad I posted and learned I'm not alone in these feelings!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



In my experience, this is totally normal. This will be marathon #4 for me and I’ve gone through that same drag every time - the miles are piling up and the race is still a month away. Not to get all new age-y on you, but now is a good time to remind yourself why you are doing this and what motivates you. That will serve you well during training and probably about the time you hit WWOS on race day. 

Two more tips from a book I read before my first marathon - 1. Pep yourself up a bit during your long runs. Tell yourself that you are a marathoner. 2. Picture yourself running the race (passing thru the castle, under spaceship earth, crossing the finish line). 

I’ll be the first to admit it sounds goofy (no pun intended), but it has helped me. I feel better during my runs after I psych myself up a bit.


----------



## TheHamm

JeffW said:


> Are you layering on your legs?  When it dips toward freezing, I wear compression socks that go up to my knees, and compression shorts that come down to my knees, under a set of tights.  That gives me two layers and the effect of compression to help with blood flow.  If there is wind, or as it dips toward the teens, I add a fitted (not loose) shell running pant over that previous combination.  At those 3 layers (compression, tights, pants), I've been good to 0 degrees.  Admittedly, it's a bit of hassle getting dressed to head out the door, but I really hate treadmills



oooh, i didnt even consider compression socks with the fleece tights!


----------



## rteetz

Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!



Saw that. That’s dangerous...


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!


Nope. No park day on Saturday. Well, at least I will keep telling myself that....


----------



## AFwifelife

MK also pushed closing time to 9 pm on the other days Jan 9-14


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!


I saw that and panicked a bit.  How am I going to stay awake for that!?


----------



## ZellyB

I saw it too. Concerns me as that may mean they expect bigger crowds than anticipated too.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I saw it too. Concerns me as that may mean they expect bigger crowds than anticipated too.


Yea at least for Saturday. Jan. 10th still closes at 8. Jan. 12th at 11PM and the rest all at 9.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Two more tips from a book I read before my first marathon - 1. Pep yourself up a bit during your long runs. Tell yourself that you are a marathoner. 2. Picture yourself running the race (passing thru the castle, under spaceship earth, crossing the finish line).


I love these.  Here's my third tip.  Picture yourself after the race getting photos in the parks with the medal and characters if you like that sort of thing.  



rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!


Now, if I can just get a later than 9:00pm for the 14th, I'll be happy.  I've decided that messing with my tried and true early to bed strategy the night before all races especially challenges should not me altered ahead of my first Dopey.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now, if I can just get a later than 9:00pm for the 14th, I'll be happy. I've decided that messing with my tried and true early to bed strategy the night before all races especially challenges should not me altered ahead of my first Dopey.



I wish I had your commitment ... or just any sense of self-preservation. I was counting on park hours to keep me out of trouble for Dopey and now I’m thinking, “Run a marathon on four hours of sleep? I’ve had worse ideas.”


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!



OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be done racing after the half so no need to have an early bedtime!

My current plan was AK in the afternoon.  Got a Navi River FP 6:05pm.  Can foresee myself heading to MK after that!!  

How late does Trader Sam's stay open after that??  

I closed out Disneyland at midnight after Tink half, so I know I have it in me.


----------



## roxymama

How hectic do y'all think Sunday night EMH at Hollywood studios until 10pm will be?  Toying with idea to check out Toy Story Land during that time.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be done racing after the half so no need to have an early bedtime!
> 
> My current plan was AK in the afternoon.  Got a Navi River FP 6:05pm.  Can foresee myself heading to MK after that!!
> 
> How late does Trader Sam's stay open after that??
> 
> I closed out Disneyland at midnight after Tink half, so I know I have it in me.


1AM for TS


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> 1AM for TS



Uh Oh.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> Uh Oh.



I think what you meant was, “Challenge accepted.”


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> I think what you meant was, “Challenge accepted.”








But also


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> How hectic do y'all think Sunday night EMH at Hollywood studios until 10pm will be?  Toying with idea to check out Toy Story Land during that time.


I'll be at DHS then, so I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Simba's Girl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



Yes, but now I'm starting to get excited too...I was uber tired the week of my 1st 4hr run, we'll see how I feel next week because now the excitement is setting in. I've also been so hungry too. Curios what taper will bring.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> I'll be at DHS then, so I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Is it "normal" to be really feeling the stress of marathon training about this far into the plan
> I am feeling the wear and tear on my body, tired, hungry (SO hungry) and questioning how "peak week" the week before Christmas is fair... Still enjoying training, but let's say I'm understanding the term "cumulative fatigue" very well. I keep telling myself that I just need to get through next week, ending with the 20 miler, then I can relax a bit (and still run obviously!).



OMG.....YES!!! I think I’m going crazy and every little nagging pain I have has me on edge. My groin, thigh and hip started hurting out of the blue Wednesday night and I couldn’t run yesterday. While I was stretching today something popped and I’m fine again. I’m hungry. All the time. I’ve lost two pounds despite the amount of food I’ve inhaled. I have a stupid cold that has been both a curse and a blessing. I hate being sick, but it’s given me a good excuse to skip the gym this week.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> OMG.....YES!!! I think I’m going crazy and every little nagging pain I have has me on edge. My groin, thigh and hip started hurting out of the blue Wednesday night and I couldn’t run yesterday. While I was stretching today something popped and I’m fine again. I’m hungry. All the time. I’ve lost two pounds despite the amount of food I’ve inhaled. I have a stupid cold that has been both a curse and a blessing. I hate being sick, but it’s given me a good excuse to skip the gym this week.



I’ve been hungry for a month and I’ve been eating ALL THE FOOD.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I wish I had your commitment ... or just any sense of self-preservation. I was counting on park hours to keep me out of trouble for Dopey and now I’m thinking, “Run a marathon on four hours of sleep? I’ve had worse ideas.”


Oh, I was considering all sorts of different ideas for marathon weekend, but after my tuneup race went all sorts of wrong, I decided to stick with what I know works.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I believe that my best chance of finishing Dopey hinges on getting what rest I can heading into the marathon.  I'm still going to the parks, but bedtime will come around 7:30 or 8:00pm.   



roxymama said:


> I closed out Disneyland at midnight after Tink half, so I know I have it in me.


Okay, that's seriously impressive.  If I run just a half at Disneyland, I can make it to the second Fantasmic before I'm done.  If I run a challenge, then I drag myself to the fireworks.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Oh, I was considering all sorts of different ideas for marathon weekend, but after my tuneup race went all sorts of wrong, I decided to stick with what I know works. Maybe I'm wrong, but I believe that my best chance of finishing Dopey hinges on getting what rest I can heading into the marathon. I'm still going to the parks, but bedtime will come around 7:30 or 8:00pm.



This dude isn’t going to bed before 9, if not 10. I physically cannot do it.


----------



## flav

I really enjoy that one, it may have been recommended by another DISer in the past:
http://run-for-good.com/tapering-for-a-marathon/


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> and now I’m thinking, “Run a marathon on four hours of sleep? I’ve had worse ideas.”


You'll be totally fine, pixie dust adrenaline will wake you up & keep you going and going and going!  In 2015 I slept maybe 2 hours hours and in 2016 I didn't sleep being sick all night, maybe some fake sleep in there.  This year I got 5 hours probably and it felt amazing.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> You'll be totally fine, pixie dust adrenaline will wake you up & keep you going and going and going!  In 2015 I slept maybe 2 hours hours and in 2016 I didn't sleep being sick all night, maybe some fake sleep in there.  This year I got 5 hours probably and it felt amazing.



You’re a bad influence! Ha ha.


----------



## pluto377

Ugh woke up sick this morning. Another run missed. Hopefully this means I’m getting my sickness over with now and I’ll be healthy in a few weeks.


----------



## SunshineSummer

Literally had a dream last night that the waivers came out. It’s coming true soon! Right. Right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SunshineSummer said:


> Literally had a dream last night that the waivers came out. It’s coming true soon! Right. Right?


It has to come out within the next 4 weeks!


----------



## 1lilspark

FWIW this is the first race done with the in house system over active I don’t know if that makes a difference with how soon waviors are out


----------



## rteetz

1lilspark said:


> FWIW this is the first race done with the in house system over active I don’t know if that makes a difference with how soon waviors are out


Wine and dine technically was. Everything was transferred over with Wine and Dine. Also they still technically use Active behind the scenes.


----------



## SunshineSummer

I’m outwardly being patient but I’m pretty sure my subconscious is acting like a child two days before Christmas. I’m just so excited!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I am kinda bummed not to be joining you guys for these races in January. Ran my PoT race for the Star Wars race last week. Ran 13.1 miles today just to keep my legs conditioned, every step thinking about the fact that I am not going to be at WDW in 3 weeks.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!



Mother*beeeeeep*....
This could be dangerous. (Although I wasnt planning to be anywhere near MK on Saturday, so theres an at least 25% chance that I'll behave).



roxymama said:


> How hectic do y'all think Sunday night EMH at Hollywood studios until 10pm will be?  Toying with idea to check out Toy Story Land during that time.



Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Some TAs are now offering the 5K or 10K for free...


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> I wish I had your commitment ... or just any sense of self-preservation. I was counting on park hours to keep me out of trouble for Dopey and now I’m thinking, “Run a marathon on four hours of sleep? I’ve had worse ideas.”



This is like every marathon for me!  I’m so nervous and hyped up, I have a terrible time sleeping the night before. I just end up tossing and turning and dozing fitfully. Now I focus on getting the sleep the prior night. Even in a Goofy/Dopey situation I can get a lot better night’s sleep before the half.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> Some TAs are now offering the 5K or 10K for free...




Whaaaaaa!  Just stop.  I am trolling the DVC boards and Delta site telling myself not to drop a thou or more to come race and you guys are not helping!

(And who are these TA?  I would do the 10k and half IF or some reason I was to cave and come down)


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> Whaaaaaa!  Just stop.  I am trolling the DVC boards and Delta site telling myself not to drop a thou or more to come race and you guys are not helping!


You have to book a two night minimum stay in order to get the free race but still not a bad deal.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> You have to book a two night minimum stay in order to get the free race but still not a bad deal.



And I just sent off a request for Quote for one of the TA listed on RunDisney website that allegedly had 10k free.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

The race policy page for the marathon says waivers won't be available until 2 weeks before. Does it usually say that or is that new this year?


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> I changed my FPs a bit the other day as well.



Add me to the “messing with my FP” club - made a few changes the other day, and happy to see that for the most part, it was easy to change to what I wanted when I wanted - so maybe crowds won’t be too bad? 



rteetz said:


> Just got a TP alert that MK has changed their hours for marathon weekend. Saturday the park is open until 11PM!



Yay!! And we were planning to be there that night already - same night we are heading to Artist Point. My girls will be SO excited for a late night! (Can’t wait for AP reviews to start coming out, by the way!)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

willrunfordisney117 said:


> The race policy page for the marathon says waivers won't be available until 2 weeks before. Does it usually say that or is that new this year?


Usually says that


----------



## jmasgat

Oh Lord.  The quote came back. 3 nights Pop, 2 days  base ticket and the 10k and half for under $600!


----------



## garneska

jmasgat said:


> Oh Lord.  The quote came back. 3 nights Pop, 2 days  base ticket and the 10k and half for under $600!



Looking forward to meeting you at the 10K


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Wine and dine technically was. Everything was transferred over with Wine and Dine. Also they still technically use Active behind the scenes.


  How do you know that on the Behind the scenes?


----------



## ZellyB

jmasgat said:


> Oh Lord.  The quote came back. 3 nights Pop, 2 days  base ticket and the 10k and half for under $600!


See you there!!


----------



## roxymama

I got an alert that my Friday night mine train FP from 7:15 to 8pm was cancelled and replaced and I was like "whaaaaat??"  
Turns out it was just extended to 8:15pm since the park hours were extended. Panic for no reason!




jmasgat said:


> Oh Lord.  The quote came back. 3 nights Pop, 2 days  base ticket and the 10k and half for under $600!



That's a good deal.  Treat yo self!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 23 days!

This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?

I'm not planning on making a lot of stops and I might only make them for the half. But, I would probably stop for Oswald (I'd much rather see him in the parks), The Incredibles and Frozone, Mike and Sully and MAYBE Buzz and Woody. I don't remember a lot of the characters from my lone rD experience, but seeing Vacation Genie (by the golf course? It was right outside of MK) was pretty cool.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband knows to stop if he sees Stitch in any costume or he'll hear about it.  

Other than that, he will stop depending on how he feels the race is going.  At Wine & Dine Half - he knew he wasn't going to PR because he really raced the 10K so he stopped along the way if it was a cool character or the line wasn't bad.  

I have a feeling he'll stop more during the Marathon than the Half Marathon this time around.


----------



## Neon Cactus

For me, a lot depends on the character and how long the line is.  I’m a pretty slow runner so I don’t have a lot of time to spend but love seeing the unique characters.  At my first marathon, I had to stop for Cogsworth because every time I play the Which Character Are You? at DCA Animation, I end up being Cogsworth. 

I’d love to get pics with Sebastian, Lumiere, Megara or Hades.  I loved the gravediggers but the line was huge and I couldn’t help thinking at that point if I laid down, I might not want to get back up.  Ralph and Vanellope might get me to stop this time too.


----------



## emilyindisney

SAFD: I was just lurking on @rteetz’s Wine and Dine TR and I’m really hoping some of the characters he mentioned seeing on that half course are out! Seemed like there was more variety/deviation from the runDisney standard that race. Would especially love to get my hands on a picture with Elvis stitch!


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 23 days!
> 
> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?
> 
> I'm not planning on making a lot of stops and I might only make them for the half. But, I would probably stop for Oswald (I'd much rather see him in the parks), The Incredibles and Frozone, Mike and Sully and MAYBE Buzz and Woody. I don't remember a lot of the characters from my lone rD experience, but seeing Vacation Genie (by the golf course? It was right outside of MK) was pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.



Mary poppins penguins,  cinderellas mice, stitch,  any of the fab five in non traditional outfits.  Pirates!  I know I'll think of more.


----------



## lhermiston

Ooooh. I didn’t think of Stitch. He might make his way to my list of potential stops.


----------



## AFwifelife

I'm halfway tempted to carry the 5k medal for the rest of the races so I can get a picture of it with Oswald.  

Vacation Genie is one I'm hoping will be out again and will definitely try to stop for.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> Ooooh. I didn’t think of Stitch. He might make his way to my list of potential stops.



My first ever WDW 5k many moons ago I stopped for stitch but he swapped out for Lilo.  Which is ok bc I love her too.  But I still need to add a Stitch to my race pic collection.


----------



## TeeterTots

I have never stopped for a character picture during a race. That said, I do love to see them on the course. I really should try it sometime!


----------



## jennamfeo

TeeterTots said:


> I have never stopped for a character picture during a race. That said, I do love to see them on the course. I really should try it sometime!


I didn’t stop for a character until my 9th runDisney race when I was at the Wine & Dine Half. I was always good with just seeing them and getting selfies as I ran by. But I’m glad I did stop during that half otherwise I wouldn’t have my awesome Dopey picture that turned out to be foreshadowing to me training for Dopey now!


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> How do you know that on the Behind the scenes?


I have friends that know things. We are still paying the exact same active fees too.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?


I’m making all the stops. Poor overworked vacation genie will likely be out for most of the races again. 

My favorite characters I’ve stopped for were probably Oogie Boogie, Edna Mode, and Elvis Stitch. 

I hope there are at least a few I haven’t seen before but that likely also means long lines...


----------



## rteetz

TeeterTots said:


> I have never stopped for a character picture during a race. That said, I do love to see them on the course. I really should try it sometime!


DO IT!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I won’t stop for any characters, but I absolutely love seeing some of the more obscure ones along the half and full routes. I’ve especially enjoyed and look forward to Oogie Boogie, Jack and Sally, Hades, Pain and Panic and the HM grave diggers. I’d love to see Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John and the Sheriff of Nottingham this year. I saw them at DL one year, but haven’t come across them at a WDW race.


----------



## emilyindisney

camaker said:


> SAFD:  I won’t stop for any characters, but I absolutely love seeing some of the more obscure ones along the half and full routes. I’ve especially enjoyed and look forward to Oogie Boogie, Jack and Sally, Hades, Pain and Panic and the HM grave diggers. I’d love to see Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John and the Sheriff of Nottingham this year. I saw them at DL one year, but haven’t come across them at a WDW race.



I think I remember seeing a rotation of Robin Hood characters out on the way to AK for the 2017 marathon.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Since it's my first Marathon I'm not sure I'm going to stop for any characters. It really depends upon the line, how I'm doing time wise and how I'm feeling at that point. Selfies with them are probably mandatory though. I actually don't care who I see but I did have a dream last night that they severely, severely cut back on the amount of characters on the course due to the fact that they didn't sell out any race. I was impressed because it was my first late training cycle marathon dream LOL. Bring 'em on!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 23 days!
> 
> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?



Hades was fun to see in the full recently, as were all the old rides.


----------



## Keels

Mark it down - Nick Wylde and Judy Hopps will be out for the 10K this time.

Why? Because they’re the only characters I want to see and it’s the only race I’m not doing.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?


I don't usually stop for characters. I have stopped for Darth Vader, storm troopers, R2D2 and C3PO, and BB8 during the Star Wars 5k and 10k at Disneyland. I'm always tempted to stop for Pluto too, 'cause he's my guy! 

I won't hesitate to stop during the 5k but I'm not sure if I'll be stopping during the marathon. I guess if I'm looking for an excuse for a short break, character photos are a good one!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I'll probably stop for all the characters and then get swept. Just putting it out there. It's hard for me to justify not stopping for a character. I love them all. For me, stopping for all the characters is part of my runDisney experience, and I've accepted the fact that I may have to choose between all the characters and finishing. And I'm okay with that. (I know this isn't the case for everyone, but) for me, there's no wrong decision there.
Characters I really want to see are Wreck-It Ralph and Vanellope, Minnie Mouse (always), Vacation Genie, and any of the princesses. Also, anyone I've never seen before.
My favorite characters that I've stopped for in the past are Remy and Emile from _Ratatouille_. Also, Mittens from _Bolt_, mostly because I still haven't seen Bolt.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Hades was fun to see in the full recently, as were all the old rides.



The old ride vehicles are awesome.


----------



## jmasgat

So I misread the quote I got and the total for a package would be $720. Oh well, at this point, I think I'll pass.  My DH and my bank account will both thank me. 

Will be running a virtual half on Saturday as my scheduled training run.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'll stop for anything Wreck-It Ralph and anything 90's Disney Afternoon (Ducktales, Darkwing, Rescue Rangers, TaleSpin, etc.). Eeyore is my favorite so I wouldn't miss him if he's ever out for a race. I don't stop as much as I think I should in hindsight.


----------



## ZellyB

Some of my past favorites were:

The Mime guy from Tangled
Hades (we just missed Pain and Panic)
Cinderella's mice
Cinderella's stepmother and stepsisters
Russell, Dug and Carl from Up!

Since seeing Edna Mode in @rteetz report I'm desperately hoping for her during the marathon as we will be dressed as old school Elastigirl and Mr. incredible.


----------



## PCFriar80

I'll be spectating the full at mile 24.5 if anyone want's a photo with a "real character"!


----------



## mankle30

SAFD: I probably won't stop. I have serious issues getting started again after I stop, primarily late in the marathon but I do love seeing the characters as I go by and I think this year, I'll probably take some selfies with the characters!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: 

Well, I'm conflicted with my "goals" for the half marathon. Last week, I was all about running for a PR. 

This week, I've been pretty lax with training. So now I'm thinking of just running for fun and stopping for pictures.

At last year's marathon, I desperately wanted Scrooge McDuck (in 2013, he was in the marathon waiting area at the end and switched out for Daisy as it was my turn). Unfortunately, the line was massive and at mile 5/6, I was really in my stride and didn't want to stop for 15-20 minutes for a picture. 

So, I'm torn between running for time and running for pictures.


----------



## baxter24

Sunday question: My two regrets last year were not stoping for Gepetto during the 5k and Wreck it Ralph for the half. So if I see them, I plan to stop. I’ll stop for most characters as long as the line isn’t too bad. I stopped for the Duck Tales photo last year and it was awesome despite the long line.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:  I have only stopped once for a photo with a character - the Dino in Toy Story Land during the DLP 10k - but I've stopped to take pictures of characters who were out.  Like others I am slow so waiting in line might impact my ability to get back up to pace, but a quick pause to snap a picture seems to work well.  Last January I was way to focused on finishing to take pictures of anything besides the castle, but in September I took lots of pictures (Cheshire Cat, Sheriff of Nottingham, King Louie, Hades, and Malnificent).  Planning on doing the same photo bomb strategy for the 5k and 10k; no idea about the full.


----------



## roxymama

A huge reason I'm happy about doing my half fun run is that I know I can stop for pics and still finish it.  Still not sure about my ability to stop during a full marathon and finish it in a reasonable time.  I think when I do the WDW full one day my stopping will be minimal.


----------



## jennamfeo

I got to meet Ralph at DL this week! I also met Vanellope but the pictures aren’t showing up in my app.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I got to meet Ralph at DL this week! I also met Vanellope but the pictures aren’t showing up in my app.
> View attachment 370145



I love everything about your outfit and accessories!!!


----------



## cavepig

I plan to stop more in the half and really not sure who I hope to be out.    The Full my plan is more for time as of now, unless something just pulls me or my legs are dead cause the half the day before and all.    I know I've regretted not stopping for like Hades/Pain/Panic this year in the full or the "Up" set up was cool and I didn't stop.    



camaker said:


> I’d love to see Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John and the Sheriff of Nottingham this year. I saw them at DL one year, but haven’t come across them at a WDW race.


Yes Yes Yes!  They had a cool Robin Hood setup in 2015 I totally regret not stopping for.  I did get Prince John and Robin had the Disneyland half in 2015 though so that kind of made up for it.  



Barca33Runner said:


> anything 90's Disney Afternoon (Ducktales, Darkwing, Rescue Rangers, TaleSpin, etc.).


Disney Afternoon Yes!  I was kidding to my brother they need the Gummi Bears out the other day.  I was thinking many people wouldn't even know who they were & maybe the line wouldn't be a mile.  Tale Spin would be way cool.


----------



## steph0808

steph0808 said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Well, I'm conflicted with my "goals" for the half marathon. Last week, I was all about running for a PR.
> 
> This week, I've been pretty lax with training. So now I'm thinking of just running for fun and stopping for pictures.
> 
> At last year's marathon, I desperately wanted Scrooge McDuck (in 2013, he was in the marathon waiting area at the end and switched out for Daisy as it was my turn). Unfortunately, the line was massive and at mile 5/6, I was really in my stride and didn't want to stop for 15-20 minutes for a picture.
> 
> So, I'm torn between running for time and running for pictures.



Well, now I know why I've been so lax with training this week and didn't feel quite right when I woke up this morning.

I'm sick. Sore throat started mid-morning, followed by sneezing all the time, and now a stuffy nose. 

I'm hoping it is quick. My kids were stuffy at the start of the weekend and are pretty much back to normal now.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> I plan to stop more in the half and really not sure who I hope to be out.    The Full my plan is more for time as of now, unless something just pulls me or my legs are dead cause the half the day before and all.


This is pretty much my plan exactly. And I too don’t care which characters are out. I’m taking the half very slow and plan to stop more. I don’t care about time. My goal is to just finish with as much in the tank as possible for for the full. And then for the full, how I feel is going to dictate what I do. If I am feeling good and in a groove, I don’t see myself stopping much. If find myself dying and stopping and walking anyway, I see myself doing more character stops.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> they need the Gummi Bears out the other day.



Probably a safety hazard. I've heard they have a propensity to bounce here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I don’t usually stop for characters.  But I love soaking in the atmosphere!  The only character that I would stop for would be Baloo Bear; it would be a necessity (see what I did there).  Sadly, I will not being going this year...  But do have my eyes set on 2020!

On an exciting note.  My partner surprised me with a short trip to  DW the week before the races.  Our Disney tank was down to fumes but it would be too hard to be there and not be able to run the races.  So she got us into All Star Sports for a few days after New Years.  Very excited!  I will have a huge case of FOMO during Marathon Weekend but the Disney tank will be back on full - at least for a little while!


----------



## rteetz

I have a list of each WDW weekend race I have done since 2015 with characters and I will say there is a lot of repetition over the years. Some rare/different ones but a lot of the same too. I think this year decent variety compared to previous.


----------



## tidefan

@run.minnie.miles , you are SO right about the wear and tear comments!  I have been doing a modified schedule trying to take a day off in-between runs to get my achilles back in order.  On the plus side, I ran a 3 miler on Tuesday, 7 miles on Thursday, and then a 15 miler on Saturday without terrible issues, so I am feeling better about things (thank you ice and thank you compression socks!), however, on the negative side I am only at about 54 miles so far this month (about 20-25 below where I should be) and I am a bit worried that I've not put in enough miles over this past couple of weeks as I've had to miss a few runs to rest the achilles.

One nice thing about this weekend's run.  I went out at a slow pace (so I thought) to keep the achilles happy.  It still will sometimes feel "tight", but it doesn't "hurt" if that makes sense.  It is much better than it was a few weeks ago.  At any rate, I decided to make sure I ran 10, then I figured I could walk the last 4 as the Higdon plan called for a 14-miler.  10 went by and I felt pretty good, then 12 and I still felt OK, so I thought, OK, at least run a half.  I ended up running all 14 and walking the last mile (mainly because I had to get back to my car, and when I stopped it was a mile away).  Funny thing was, when I hit 13.1, I was over a minute and a half FASTER than my POT from my March HM.  Go figure.  Maybe this training stuff really does work!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I love Chip & Dale and I have plans to finally get a castle photo!


----------



## IamTrike

cavepig said:


> Disney Afternoon Yes!  I was kidding to my brother they need the Gummi Bears out the other day.  I was thinking many people wouldn't even know who they were & maybe the line wouldn't be a mile.  Tale Spin would be way cool.



One of my disney running playlists has the theme song to the Gummi Bears on it.   I always wondered if I was the only person that remembered that show.  

TaleSpin would be really cool too.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> @run.minnie.miles , you are SO right about the wear and tear comments!  I have been doing a modified schedule trying to take a day off in-between runs to get my achilles back in order.  On the plus side, I ran a 3 miler on Tuesday, 7 miles on Thursday, and then a 15 miler on Saturday without terrible issues, so I am feeling better about things (thank you ice and thank you compression socks!), however, on the negative side I am only at about 54 miles so far this month (about 20-25 below where I should be) and I am a bit worried that I've not put in enough miles over this past couple of weeks as I've had to miss a few runs to rest the achilles.
> 
> One nice thing about this weekend's run.  I went out at a slow pace (so I thought) to keep the achilles happy.  It still will sometimes feel "tight", but it doesn't "hurt" if that makes sense.  It is much better than it was a few weeks ago.  At any rate, I decided to make sure I ran 10, then I figured I could walk the last 4 as the Higdon plan called for a 14-miler.  10 went by and I felt pretty good, then 12 and I still felt OK, so I thought, OK, at least run a half.  I ended up running all 14 and walking the last mile (mainly because I had to get back to my car, and when I stopped it was a mile away).  Funny thing was, when I hit 13.1, I was over a minute and a half FASTER than my POT from my March HM.  Go figure.  Maybe this training stuff really does work!


So glad that you were able to get a good long run in this weekend- that's a confidence booster for sure!
 I can't believe that this week is here- I remember looking at the 5-10-5-20 on the schedule and thinking there is absolutely NO way I will ever be able to do that!
I think you've been really smart to modify. I read one time that it is better to be a few miles undertrained and get to the start line than be just 1 mile overtrained and have a DNS due to injury.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:* I never have any "must stop" characters in mind - I usually only stop if a character happens to come along at a time when I'd like to stop moving for a couple minutes, lol! Which I think explains why I've never stopped for any character pics in WWOS. In the 5K and 10K, I run with friends and will stop for whatever pics they want.


----------



## gsu1988

I've got a pace group question if anyone can help me.  I have done several Disney races but I have never used a pace group.  My question is that when the corals are posted is there anyway to find out what coral a certain pacer will be in or is it just seek and find on race morning?  Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## rteetz

gsu1988 said:


> I've got a pace group question if anyone can help me.  I have done several Disney races but I have never used a pace group.  My question is that when the corals are posted is there anyway to find out what coral a certain pacer will be in or is it just seek and find on race morning?  Thanks in advance for any information.


Yes there will be a list of pacers and what corrals they are in posted before the race.


----------



## PrincessV

WAIVERS????????
RACE GUIDE?????????

C'mon rD, let's do this thing!


----------



## ZellyB

gsu1988 said:


> I've got a pace group question if anyone can help me.  I have done several Disney races but I have never used a pace group.  My question is that when the corals are posted is there anyway to find out what coral a certain pacer will be in or is it just seek and find on race morning?  Thanks in advance for any information.



This post

Galloway Pace Groups @ RunDisney Races: The Official Discussion Thread

Lists out the pace groups and corrals for last year's marathon weekend. I would suspect it would be similar this year.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

PrincessV said:


> WAIVERS????????
> RACE GUIDE?????????
> 
> C'mon rD, let's do this thing!




RIGHT?????... UGH


----------



## Simba's Girl

PrincessV said:


> WAIVERS????????
> RACE GUIDE?????????
> 
> C'mon rD, let's do this thing!



Seriously! Hope they're out before Christmas...


----------



## TheHamm

*SAFD:*
I regret not stopping for Marie at last year's Princess 10K.  She is my 5yo's favorite, but I could not decide if she would love or hate that I got a photo and she did not.  The thought of her crying and my paranoia about being swept (it really was not an issue) kept me from doing it.  I'm not sure if there is a character I would stop for this time around.  My one race photo is Captain America on Veteran's/Armistice Day, and I do not think it could be topped.

Also, I'm over running at this point and am accepting that I may only run 5Ks between now and January.  This lack of training may rev up the above mentioned paranoia of being swept and keep me from stopping for anything.


----------



## KattyBelle

SAFD: I’m hoping that I’ll be able to stop for at least one pic in each park for the full. I’m super slow, though, and Saturday’s 18 miles in the humidity/rain was not fun.  So now that reality is setting in, I’m worried about even finishing. 
If Cogsworth or Oogie Boogie are out, then it’ll be really hard for me not to stop for them even if the line is long.



cavepig said:


> Disney Afternoon Yes!  I was kidding to my brother they need the Gummi Bears out the other day.  I was thinking many people wouldn't even know who they were & maybe the line wouldn't be a mile.  Tale Spin would be way cool.



Aww, I loved the Gummi Bears back in the day! I’d definitely stop for them.


----------



## roxymama

What are good stops for non-character pics for the wdw half marathon?  I am a fan of stopping for atmospheric pics especially if a CM is around to take one and also like their usual lack of long lines.  At Tink I got a Mickey's fun wheel, a castle, a carsland, etc...all not with characters.

I assume you can get a pic with the big castle after running through it?


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> What are good stops for non-character pics for the wdw half marathon?  I am a fan of stopping for atmospheric pics especially if a CM is around to take one and also like their usual lack of long lines.  At Tink I got a Mickey's fun wheel, a castle, a carsland, etc...all not with characters.
> 
> I assume you can get a pic with the big castle after running through it?



Some ideas for you...

Arch at entrance to Magic Kingdom (caution runners, speed bumps ahead)
Space Mountain lit up
Main Street
Castle from Main Street
Any of the rides/attractions/scenery in MK
In front of the castle
Spaceship Earth
Choir


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Some ideas for you...
> 
> Arch at entrance to Magic Kingdom (caution runners, speed bumps ahead)
> Space Mountain lit up
> Main Street
> Castle from Main Street
> Any of the rides/attractions/scenery in MK
> In front of the castle
> Spaceship Earth
> Choir


Train, and Main Street Native American Chief.


----------



## Sakigt

2015 I’m never running more than a 5k
*Finds out about ToT 10 miler that eventually got cancelled*
Started running long distances

I’m a character photo collector. Compared to waiting hours for rare characters at parties running for a few hours is a breeze! So basically I stop for every character unless it’s a duplicate or easy to meet in the parks. That being said if the line is less than 5 people I’ll wait! The one I didn’t stop for last year that I semi regretted was Oswald by Epcot. I pushed my luck stopping for Everest with the balloon ladies 20 minutes behind me and wanted to make sure I got my margarita in Mexico. This year I ran a half for time to get a better corral so I have more time 

Three Caballeros would be a dream team to meet. Robin Hood as well. I’m missing a ton of villains as well.


----------



## Sakigt

My tip for stopping is to stretch while you wait. Look up runners yoga by Adrienne on YouTube. The lizard variation will knock your socks off. And compared to 2018 marathon weekend to 2016 wine and dine stopping had a beneficial effect


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> What are good stops for non-character pics for the wdw half marathon?  I am a fan of stopping for atmospheric pics especially if a CM is around to take one and also like their usual lack of long lines.  At Tink I got a Mickey's fun wheel, a castle, a carsland, etc...all not with characters.
> 
> I assume you can get a pic with the big castle after running through it?


I'm a big fan of non-character race pics! Gotta do the castle - as you come down the ramp (and in recent years, they've had it so runners can go down either side), head off the course into the forecourt, where a line of PhotoPassers will be set up with a handler or two sorting people into lines. And then Spaceship Earth at the end - they alwyas have 2 PPs going there. I took one with the Sword in the Stone one year - that was fun! Random things backstage can be weird and fun, too.


----------



## roxymama

Thank you all for the awesome pic suggestions!  

Unrelated...I saw that there is now a full review of the Snow White character meal at WL.  And I remember some of you making ADRs to get your Dopey pics.  It actually looks like a ton of food but really good.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...snow-white-in-disney-worlds-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Thank you all for the awesome pic suggestions!
> 
> Unrelated...I saw that there is now a full review of the Snow White character meal at WL.  And I remember some of you making ADRs to get your Dopey pics.  It actually looks like a ton of food but really good.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...snow-white-in-disney-worlds-wilderness-lodge/


Yep I have it booked for 1/15, I am excited!


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> What are good stops for non-character pics for the wdw half marathon?  I am a fan of stopping for atmospheric pics especially if a CM is around to take one and also like their usual lack of long lines.  At Tink I got a Mickey's fun wheel, a castle, a carsland, etc...all not with characters.
> 
> I assume you can get a pic with the big castle after running through it?



Last year for the half they had the big Mickey Head hot air balloon out in the media as you approach the Magic Kingdom parking lot gates.  it was pretty cool.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Last year for the half they had the big Mickey Head hot air balloon out in the media as you approach the Magic Kingdom parking lot gates.  it was pretty cool.


Ear Force One!


----------



## KSellers88

Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL). 

Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)

I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL).
> 
> Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
> Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
> Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)
> 
> I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!


Noooooo!!!  

Wishing your mom an easy surgery and fast recovery!


----------



## garneska

just caught up, know i am singing the gummy bears song.  i can't stop.  i love that show and the song was so catchy.  My husband is going to be very happy with you guys when i start singing it because it will get stuck in his head too.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: Not sure yet on my strategy for pics.  I'm not even sure yet if I'll have my phone with me to take pics...  I've never stopped before so I'd like to this time since I'm not going for time doing Dopey.  We'll see...

In other news, still sick.  Hoping to feel better by Wednesday so I can do the last simulation weekend.  Not feeling too confident at the moment.  If I can at least get a 20 miler in on Saturday I think I'll feel prepared.


----------



## pluto377

After reading that Artist Point review I'm super excited now.  It looks really fun!  And that made me remember a question- I have an ADR there at 5:50 on Monday night.  What are the chances I can make it back to MK in time to see the fireworks at 8:00?


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> After reading that Artist Point review I'm super excited now.  It looks really fun!  And that made me remember a question- I have an ADR there at 5:50 on Monday night.  What are the chances I can make it back to MK in time to see the fireworks at 8:00?


Pretty good chances. Park hours were moved to 9PM so I wonder if they will move HEA to 9 as well which would give you even more time.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL).
> 
> Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
> Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
> Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)
> 
> I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!



Oh no!!  Sorry to hear that. That must have been tough to have to cancel.
My Dad is having back surgery (outpatient) on 1/18 so a few days after we return.


----------



## jhoannam

KSellers88 said:


> Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL).
> 
> Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
> Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
> Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)
> 
> I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!


I would love to get the FOP... what time are you planning to cancel?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Pretty good chances. Park hours were moved to 9PM so I wonder if they will move HEA to 9 as well which would give you even more time.



Is MK not typically open for an hour or so after fireworks anymore? That was the best time to do rides and get photos.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is MK not typically open for an hour or so after fireworks anymore? That was the best time to do rides and get photos.


It depends. Sometimes yes sometimes no. With the usual MK 9PM closing HEA is usually at 9PM. When MK closes later than 9PM the fireworks won't move later.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL).
> 
> Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
> Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
> Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)
> 
> I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!



This makes me soooo sad. 

I hope your mom had a speedy recovery!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> It depends. Sometimes yes sometimes no. With the usual MK 9PM closing HEA is usually at 9PM. When MK closes later than 9PM the fireworks won't move later.



Closing down MK before the marathon is looking increasingly likely.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Pretty good chances. Park hours were moved to 9PM so I wonder if they will move HEA to 9 as well which would give you even more time.


I would prefer they didn't... I booked my Cali dining reservation for an 8 o'clock firework show. Yes, I know I can go back later but I already have plans afterward... Birthday shenanigans and such.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JulieODC said:


> (Can’t wait for AP reviews to start coming out, by the way!)


I've already seen one.  It was a mostly positive review.  Some great food and some not so great food, really enjoyed the characters.  Said it's one of the better character meals overall on property.  



lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?


I'm somewhat unique in the realm of character photos.  I enjoy them and get some every trip, but I only focus on characters or movies that I really love.  For races I tend to choose based on what I can absorb time wise and how much I really want the photo.  I'll skip super short character lines if they don't interest me and wait in longer lines (5-10 minutes max) if they do interest me.  Since the most important characters for me are also in the parks after the race, then I don't worry if the line is too long during the race if they're even out on the course.

Characters I've stopped for in races:

Prince Phillip and Princess Aurora, Darth Vader, Goofy, Chip and Dale, lots of Star Wars, Doctor Strange, Nick Fury, and Black Widow.   



emilyindisney said:


> Would especially love to get my hands on a picture with Elvis stitch!


As an Elvis fan, I would so stop for that if I felt I could absorb the time hit.  If not, selfie it is and move on.  



AFwifelife said:


> I'm halfway tempted to carry the 5k medal for the rest of the races so I can get a picture of it with Oswald.
> 
> Vacation Genie is one I'm hoping will be out again and will definitely try to stop for.


I'd love a race photo with Oswald since he's on the medal, but the line will probably be insane for that same reason.  I have photos from Disney California Adventure with Oswald, so I can skip that if necessary.  Vacation Genie is one I would definitely consider if the line worked for me.  Finishing is more important to me than being swept which means that sometimes I have to make decisions.  



TeeterTots said:


> I have never stopped for a character picture during a race. That said, I do love to see them on the course. I really should try it sometime!


It really is quite fun.  I find it's a nice respite.  



Simba's Girl said:


> Since it's my first Marathon I'm not sure I'm going to stop for any characters. It really depends upon the line, how I'm doing time wise and how I'm feeling at that point.


I refused to stop for any photos during my first half because time spooked me.  I'm tweaking that approach for my first marathon.  I will stop for photos.  They may be limited to photo opportunities in the parks with minimal lines, but I'm okay with that.  I just want to have a visual reminder of the experience.  The "missed" photos from my first half never came up again.  



SarahDisney said:


> Also, Mittens from _Bolt_, mostly because I still haven't seen Bolt.


Rhino the Hamster from Bolt is my new running mantra coach.  



lhermiston said:


> The old ride vehicles are awesome.


That sounds like a great quick photo op.  



Barca33Runner said:


> I don't stop as much as I think I should in hindsight.


I've learned from Star Wars races at Disney World that I have more time to absorb than I think they do.  I've still skipped some great characters, but that worked out okay in the end.  I skipped Emperor Palplatine in the 2017 Dark Side Half, but I got an even better Imperial group shot including Vader and the Emperor in the 2018 Dark Side Half.  



ZellyB said:


> The Mime guy from Tangled


I love Tangled and that I would consider stopping for if the line was short enough.  



ZellyB said:


> Cinderella's mice


Gus Gus and Jaq rule.  Almost Chip and Dale level cool.  



mankle30 said:


> SAFD: I probably won't stop. I have serious issues getting started again after I stop, primarily late in the marathon but I do love seeing the characters as I go by and I think this year, I'll probably take some selfies with the characters!


I did that with BB-8 at the Star Wars races at Disneyland.  I was very happy when he was in the prerace area for Dark Side races and no selfie necessary.  



Bree said:


> SAFD: I love Chip & Dale and I have plans to finally get a castle photo!


I love my photo from the 2012 Wine & Dine Half with Chip & Dale and Goofy in their SpectroMagic costumes by the big piano from that parade.  



roxymama said:


> What are good stops for non-character pics for the wdw half marathon? I am a fan of stopping for atmospheric pics especially if a CM is around to take one and also like their usual lack of long lines. At Tink I got a Mickey's fun wheel, a castle, a carsland, etc...all not with characters.


I love this because sometimes atmospheric pics can be just as memorable as characters.  I got a great photo with a Tower of Tower bellhop and a luggage cart with the tower in the background during one of the Dark Side races this year.  They also had a trapped in Tivan Collection photo op out at the 2017 Avengers Half.  Almost no line at all.


----------



## Baloo in MI

KSellers88 said:


> Hey y'all! Unfortunately I will not be making it to Marathon weekend this year, even though I've already paid for the marathon. Long story short, my travel partner (mom) is having surgery to put a plate in her foot and pins in her ankle so we have cancelled our trip. I have the below FPs that I still need to cancel, but wanted to check and see if anyone wanted to try and grab them before I cancel. They are all for two people (sorry in advance we don't like a lot of the super adventurous rides, LOL).
> 
> Saturday, 1/12: Kilimanjaro Safaris (11:45-12:45), Meet Disney Pals (12:50-1:50), FOP (2:35-3:35)
> Sunday, 1/13: Pirates (11:45-12:45), SDMT (1:10-2:10), BTMRR (2:25-3:25)
> Monday, 1/14: Star Tours (9:45-10:45), Frozen Ever After (11:00), Slinky (12:45-1:45)
> 
> I hope you all have the best time and I hate I won't get to meet you!




Sorry to hear that!  I hope your mom heals quickly.  2020 will be here before we know it!


----------



## Bree

That pasta from the AP review looked really good. I’m excited to go!

So sorry you won’t be making it for Marathon Weekend @KSellers88, but I hope your mom’s surgery goes well!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

For those saying they won't stop for characters if the wait looks too long, how can you tell? Number of people in line? I'd imagine people move through characters pretty quickly as well all need to keep runnin'?


----------



## AFwifelife

ErinBoBerin said:


> For those saying they won't stop for characters if the wait looks too long, how can you tell? Number of people in line? I'd imagine people move through characters pretty quickly as well all need to keep runnin'?



Yes by how long the line is. You really just take your picture and keep going but the line can get long when a character is taking a break.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> Yes by how long the line is. You really just take your picture and keep going but the line can get long when a character is taking a break.


Yeah. If it’s a rare character lines can be 20-30 minutes long. Longest I think I’ve waited is 10 or so. I don’t feel it’s worth it to wait longer than that.


----------



## Kyle83

First of all, thank you everyone for all of the amazing info!! This is my first Disney run and I’ve signed up for the Dopey. It has been nothing less than a crazy these last two years and I am extremely looking forward to celebrating with my mom (also running the 5k and 10k) and all you other Disney nuts out there! 

I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?


----------



## camaker

Kyle83 said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for all of the amazing info!! This is my first Disney run and I’ve signed up for the Dopey. It has been nothing less than a crazy these last two years and I am extremely looking forward to celebrating with my mom (also running the 5k and 10k) and all you other Disney nuts out there!
> 
> I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?



Just stay in front of the balloons. The 16 min/mile course limit doesn’t start until the last runner crosses the start line. Starting in an earlier corral essentially buys you a little extra time.


----------



## Dav2205

Kyle83 said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for all of the amazing info!! This is my first Disney run and I’ve signed up for the Dopey. It has been nothing less than a crazy these last two years and I am extremely looking forward to celebrating with my mom (also running the 5k and 10k) and all you other Disney nuts out there!
> 
> I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?



Just stay in front of the balloons.  Which is why I'm hoping to in an earlier corral!


----------



## Kyle83

Perfect! Thank you again! I was hoping that just meant I had more time (for pictures and a margarita)!


----------



## StarGirl11

Hey everyone. Just popping in to say hi.

Sorry I've been completely absent until well today actually. I swear this year went faster than a blink. Graduation, three more marathons, starting back at Mines...yeah its been a bit nuts. Still can't believe we're less than a month out from the big weekend. With winter break started finally and just a few short weeks left I thought I would pop in. 

I am coming back for my 4th Dopey though. Funny how I once said I would never do one of these and I am now doing number 4.



ErinBoBerin said:


> For those saying they won't stop for characters if the wait looks too long, how can you tell? Number of people in line? I'd imagine people move through characters pretty quickly as well all need to keep runnin'?



Kind of depends on the person. But I've gotten good at eyeballing lines to know approx wait times and I'm usually not that far off. Rare lines can start around 15 minutes and go up from there. I usually decide who to stop for depending on who the line is for and how long the line is. Some 'rare' characters are harder to find at WDW then they are at DL (ie Jack and Sally, rare characters at WDW but are pretty easy to find at DL during a certain time of year where as Oogie Boogey I've only ever seen as a stop for the race). And if it falls under 'Well I can still find them pretty easily' at DL which is a frequent haunt of mine then I am far less likely to stop unless its a personal fav. 



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Marathon weekend kicks off in 23 days!
> 
> This week's Sundays are for Disney is about characters. For the runners planning on making a bunch of character stops, who do you hope to see along the route? For those of you on the fence/not planning to make character stops, which character or characters would get you to stop? For those of you who have run past races, who has been the best character you've seen along the course (in any race)?
> 
> I'm not planning on making a lot of stops and I might only make them for the half. But, I would probably stop for Oswald (I'd much rather see him in the parks), The Incredibles and Frozone, Mike and Sully and MAYBE Buzz and Woody. I don't remember a lot of the characters from my lone rD experience, but seeing Vacation Genie (by the golf course? It was right outside of MK) was pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.



Pretty much anything Lilo and Stich related will get me to stop. Villains is another will stop for. Also will sometimes stop for obscure characters since they sometimes come from movies like (ie Brother Bear). 



Kyle83 said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for all of the amazing info!! This is my first Disney run and I’ve signed up for the Dopey. It has been nothing less than a crazy these last two years and I am extremely looking forward to celebrating with my mom (also running the 5k and 10k) and all you other Disney nuts out there!
> 
> I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?



Okay this is where things get complicated. I am going to preface this with I was the DLFer at the Marathon last year. And you _really_ don't want to be within shouting distance of the balloons until your past the last hard sweep except for maybe the 10k once you're back into Epcot. 

Basically short version: don't get passed by the balloons, you can do a 17 min/mile as long as you stay in front of them. Long version: If you can keep them within view range and not fall too far behind you can still make the last cutoff before the sweep. That being said that depends on how well you can pay attention to the bikes. The people who are actually in charge of calling the sweep. I made the last sweep at the Marathon because I caught one of them pulling over to a couple of other runners and warning them they were about to be swept. I didn't hear them actually say it, but when the two took off like a bat out of hell...well its pretty obvious what was happening. I made the cutoff by the chin of my hair basically but I made it. 

So yeah I don't recommend letting the balloons pass you. The only reason I slipped up was that I was having a medical issue decide that marathon weekend was the best weekend to strike. And the only way to get relief is a good night's sleep. Which is basically the equivalent of a mythical unicorn for me. I since have figured out what the trigger of that was and we won't be having a repeat of it anytime soon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ErinBoBerin said:


> For those saying they won't stop for characters if the wait looks too long, how can you tell? Number of people in line? I'd imagine people move through characters pretty quickly as well all need to keep runnin'?


You can see the number of people in the line.  All of the sudden there will be a group of people not really moving when compared to even the slower people on the course.  As you noted, people move pretty quickly, but the line still builds up in part because there can be over 20,000 runners in a given race, many of whom are interested in character stops.  Sometimes all the character stops.  At some of the Star Wars races  I have seen lines that were at least 20-30 minutes long.  



Kyle83 said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for all of the amazing info!! This is my first Disney run and I’ve signed up for the Dopey. It has been nothing less than a crazy these last two years and I am extremely looking forward to celebrating with my mom (also running the 5k and 10k) and all you other Disney nuts out there!
> 
> I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?


As others have noted, stay in front of the balloon ladies.  My chip time for the Dark Side Half this year was over 3 hours and 30 minutes.  The last Imperial group photo near right outside of Epcot was too good to pass up and that's what put me over.  And don't panic if you're near the end and you see the balloon ladies in front of you.  Race officials will tell you if you're in danger of being swept and tell you what you need to do to avoid the sweep or stay ahead of the sweep.  Finishing the race behind a balloon lady is still _finishing_ the race.


----------



## emilyindisney

leholcomb said:


> I would prefer they didn't... I booked my Cali dining reservation for an 8 o'clock firework show. Yes, I know I can go back later but I already have plans afterward... Birthday shenanigans and such.



Aww crap- I did the same and I hadn’t thought about the fireworks time changing. We’ll see, I guess! (Or we’ll wait, I should say!)


----------



## a-mad

SAFD:

My running partners and I haven't discussed stopping for characters, but I can tell you that I'm quite excited to see them all on the course whether we stop or not.  Anything that will keep my focus away from running all the Dopey miles is a good thing!  If Esmeralda shows up in one of the races I can guarantee the three of us will stand in that line! 
Anyone see her (or other Hunchback characters) in prior years?


----------



## StarGirl11

leholcomb said:


> I would prefer they didn't... I booked my Cali dining reservation for an 8 o'clock firework show. Yes, I know I can go back later but I already have plans afterward... Birthday shenanigans and such.





emilyindisney said:


> Aww crap- I did the same and I hadn’t thought about the fireworks time changing. We’ll see, I guess! (Or we’ll wait, I should say!)



Back when the fireworks was still Wishes I made reservations for my group at 5:30 at Cali.  Fireworks were at 8:00. I think we moved outside about a half hour before the show started. Unless this has changed, the point is they know people come for the fireworks and have no problem letting people wait around to see them. You two should be fine with an 8:00 pm seating for a 9:00 showing. Though you might have to go outside to watch it. People hog the tables by the windows sometimes for this kind of stuff.

ETA: For reference this was 2016 Marathons Weekend


----------



## bananabean

[late] SAFD: I won't be at marathon weekend this year, so my plan is to just run up to random strangers on the street and take a picture with them.  I'm sure it will go well and I anticipate nothing bad coming of this.


----------



## rteetz

GUIDE IS UP I REPEAT GUIDE IS UP


----------



## rteetz

5K

 

10K

 

Half

 

Full with a few minor changes noted



We are getting more time in DHS!

 

No running on the BC/YC side of Crescent Lake

 

Going back to the old way entering MK through backstage not through the bus stops and under the train.


----------



## rteetz

Well looks like I was wrong. Looking at the zoomed in portions from runDisney its the same as last year. 

Mile 13 looks further away from Everest than I remember though.


----------



## rteetz

2018 vs. 2019
No Big Thunder out and back



Looks like the AK backstage portion is a bit different.



Enter through UK (pretty sure we did that last year but the map shows it differently)



DHS pretty much the same



ESPN pretty much the same.


----------



## goingthedistance

The half looks a little different at the end in Epcot too. Will be interesting to see the certified courses.


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> The half looks a little different at the end in Epcot too. Will be interesting to see the certified courses.


Definitely 

2019 vs. 2018


----------



## rteetz

Minor 5K change

 

Minor 10K change


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> GUIDE IS UP I REPEAT GUIDE IS UP


Where is the link? Am I missing something?


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Where is the link? Am I missing something?


https://guide.rundisney.events/events/


----------



## goingthedistance

There are only 3 corrals for the 5k. Looks like half and full are A-H for corrals.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> Minor 5K change
> 
> View attachment 370489
> 
> Minor 10K change
> 
> View attachment 370490



Huh 10k loop behind Spaceships Earth is bringing back memories of 2012 5k which did something similar.



rteetz said:


> Definitely
> 
> 2019 vs. 2018
> 
> View attachment 370488



Dang they took the out and back to World Showcase out. Nice to see a change in pace but kind of surprised it’s been that way for WDW and Princess for so long...wonder what made them change it this year?


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> There are only 3 corrals for the 5k. Looks like half and full are A-H for corrals.


They only did 3 for the wine and dine 5K as well. 

A-H is the same as last year.


----------



## StarGirl11

goingthedistance said:


> There are only 3 corrals for the 5k. Looks like half and full are A-H for corrals.



That actually raises a question. Usually the 5/10 for Dopey has one letter assigned. Is the furthest Dopey going to be in C for both legs? Or are we going back to printing two letters on it like you see for the 10k/half challenge?

I checked the guide and it doesn’t say for the record.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Seeing those is getting me excited for dopey. In 2020.


----------



## AFwifelife

Saw race retreat was in the virtual goody bag and got all excited that there was a coupon for it


----------



## BigEeyore

rteetz said:


> Going back to the old way entering MK through backstage not through the bus stops and under the train.



When I looked at it I thought we were coming in under the train again - I hope so! That was an incredible moment!


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> Thank you all for the awesome pic suggestions!
> 
> Unrelated...I saw that there is now a full review of the Snow White character meal at WL.  And I remember some of you making ADRs to get your Dopey pics.  It actually looks like a ton of food but really good.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...snow-white-in-disney-worlds-wilderness-lodge/



I’ve seen several good reviews! Excited for our 1/12 reservation!

I haven’t stopped for characters in previous runDisney races, but would this year if I come across the right one without a huge line. I don’t have any must-see characters, so it will probably be whatever strikes my fancy at the moment!

Ok - question time for all you experts!

Am I correct that corrals for the 10k aren’t known until you get your bib?

Are there plans to do a pre-10k meet-up at all? I’ve done my previous races solo, but would love to meet up this time! 

Anyone want to make a prediction as to whether 5k bibs will be available at the expo? Maybe I should pack and extra running outfit just in case....


----------



## Simba's Girl

YAY @rteetz I'm glad I checked here after I checked RunDisney because the link isn't live on the homepage yet. Time to start obsessing over race plans.


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... they're using 3 different venues for the expo. HP Field House, Visa Athletic Center, and the Arena.
Of those three, the only one I've been in before is the field house, so this is gonna be a fun new experience for me.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> We are getting more time in DHS!


  So for Studios, we go down past Star Tours now on the one map that you can select/unselect races but the other map with the close up doesn't have that?  I'm so confused.

For Magic Kingdom it looks like we go through the buses/main entrance like this year again, I loved that new way, but it's hard to tell???

And leaving DAK looks different, no going by the entrance/bus area then I guess?!


----------



## cavepig

They have the Water Park discount again in the Virtual Goodie Bag - But will it be warm enough to want to go to Blizzard.

DISNEY WATER PARKS
VALID FROM 01/09/2019 - 01/16/2019


Discover our splash-tastic water park, _*Disney's Blizzard Beach*_! From serene to extreme, there's an experience for everyone at this distinctive destination—overflowing with thrill rides, chill rides, relaxing lounge areas, wave pools and much more.



*50% discount on 1-Day Disney Water Park Ticket with Blockout Dates*
Discounted Adult Price: $30 pre-tax, $31.95 post-tax
Discounted Child Price (ages 3-9): $27 pre-tax, $28.76 post-tax



*On-Sale: 1/9/2019 - 1/16/2019*


*Available for Purchase at the following locations:* Disney Springs Guest Relations, Blizzard Beach Box Office


*READ THE FINE PRINT*
*Ticket valid only on date of purchase.*

runDisney participants can purchase up to 4 total tickets. Please present your race credentials/bib to receive the discount.

The tickets listed provide 1-day admission. 

Water parks are subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures.


----------



## ScooterScott44

cavepig said:


> So for Studios, we go down past Star Tours now on the one map that you can select/unselect races but the other map with the close up doesn't have that?  I'm so confused.
> 
> For Magic Kingdom it looks like we go through the buses/main entrance like this year again, I loved that new way, but it's hard to tell???
> 
> And leaving DAK looks different, no going by the entrance/bus area then I guess?!



Thanks to the poster who added the link!

I agree that a few spots look different but as I zoom in a few of the lines follow the old routes but are just off the mark a little.  The area around AK entrance and busses appears to be one of those areas.  Also checked the entrance to MK parking for changes with the construction being almost done.  The line appears to be the same but is off to the side of the road a little if you zoom in.  Probably not one of their better artist drawing the map this year!


----------



## cavepig

Looks like the Field House will have LAST CHANCE registration(s) too.


----------



## ZellyB

Yay for the guide!  Now lets hope waivers are close behind!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Doesn’t look like there are any big changes. Interesting that it looks like even less Epcot than normal for the half. I’m guessing they are trying to keep the half marathon impact on Epcot day guests even lower than the minimal impact the course had previously. Oh well, that’s always been the worst course anyway.


----------



## ZellyB

The Expo lists an Animation Academy at 4:30 PM on Wednesday.  We should be at the Expo around then and wondering if that's new or if someone has done it before.  We miss the Animation Academy at DHS and I wondered if this does something race themed.  That would make an awesome souvenir.


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> I’ve seen several good reviews! Excited for our 1/12 reservation!
> 
> I haven’t stopped for characters in previous runDisney races, but would this year if I come across the right one without a huge line. I don’t have any must-see characters, so it will probably be whatever strikes my fancy at the moment!
> 
> Ok - question time for all you experts!
> 
> Am I correct that corrals for the 10k aren’t known until you get your bib?
> 
> Are there plans to do a pre-10k meet-up at all? I’ve done my previous races solo, but would love to meet up this time!
> 
> Anyone want to make a prediction as to whether 5k bibs will be available at the expo? Maybe I should pack and extra running outfit just in case....



You are correct that you won't know your 10k or 5k corrals until picking up bibs at the expo.  Most people on here are good at helping you guess where you may be.  They got it right for me and my husband before each of our prior shorter races.
As of this morning when I went to look at cheer squad prices I didn't see the 5k available anymore (on the rundisney site, I'm sure TA's still have bibs.)  10k and up were still showing.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> So ... they're using 3 different venues for the expo. HP Field House, Visa Athletic Center, and the Arena.
> Of those three, the only one I've been in before is the field house, so this is gonna be a fun new experience for me.



I don't like the three locations thing.  It means I have to go to all three for my bib, shirt, and merch.  The saving grace is I'm going Friday afternoon and I hope that means minimal lines.  Not super obsessed with any merch outside my free shirt so we shall see. (Me saying that will directly result in them having the best merch of all time, so you guys can thank me in advance for reverse jinxing this.)

I am super happy that running through the entrance of MK is part of the half route.  I like the new running past Imagination pavillion area at the end of it.  Looking at the full course vs the half...yeah there's a bit of FOMO...BUT right around mile 10 I'll be glad to be heading towards epcot for the big finish


----------



## ZellyB

So looks like Race Retreat is still available for the marathon?  Is that right?  Somebody talk me off the ledge on buying it.


----------



## steph0808

I'm running the half, but I really really really love the 10k course. My favorite parts of the marathon were running around the Boardwalk and around World Showcase. A race that does just that?! How did I not know this before?!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> So looks like Race Retreat is still available for the marathon?  Is that right?  Somebody talk me off the ledge on buying it.


Save the money.  Spend that money on booze instead.


----------



## ZellyB

Also, convince me I don't need that D&B tote which I had not looked at previously.  It has Mickey running through all 4 parks.  ACK!!!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> Save the money.  Spend that money on booze instead.



You are really good at this!  I can buy a lot of post-race (and during race) beer for that cost!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> You are really good at this!  I can buy a lot of post-race (and during race) beer for that cost!


Well, I do know how muc h booze at Disney costs as I’ve been working on my trip report from Wine & Dine.  I haven’t even gotten to the very expensive night out yet!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> So ... they're using 3 different venues for the expo. HP Field House, Visa Athletic Center, and the Arena.
> Of those three, the only one I've been in before is the field house, so this is gonna be a fun new experience for me.



This will be the first marathon weekend with the arena. The arena was awesome for wine and dine. Hopefully it’s the same for marathon weekend.



cavepig said:


> So for Studios, we go down past Star Tours now on the one map that you can select/unselect races but the other map with the close up doesn't have that?  I'm so confused.
> 
> For Magic Kingdom it looks like we go through the buses/main entrance like this year again, I loved that new way, but it's hard to tell???
> 
> And leaving DAK looks different, no going by the entrance/bus area then I guess?!



It’s weird how the close up portions are different than the not close up map versions. I’m guessing the map is pretty much the same as last year. It wouldn’t make much sense to go down by star tours as there isn’t really a way back. 



ZellyB said:


> The Expo lists an Animation Academy at 4:30 PM on Wednesday.  We should be at the Expo around then and wondering if that's new or if someone has done it before.  We miss the Animation Academy at DHS and I wondered if this does something race themed.  That would make an awesome souvenir.



They did this for wine and dine as well. I didn’t do it but I believe it’s just like the old one at DHS. 



ZellyB said:


> So looks like Race Retreat is still available for the marathon?  Is that right?  Somebody talk me off the ledge on buying it.



Don’t do it.



ZellyB said:


> Also, convince me I don't need that D&B tote which I had not looked at previously.  It has Mickey running through all 4 parks.  ACK!!!



I’m going to guess you’ll be able to wait and see it in person. I don’t foresee it selling out.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Also, convince me I don't need that D&B tote which I had not looked at previously.  It has Mickey running through all 4 parks.  ACK!!!



You have enough purses.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I’m going to guess you’ll be able to wait and see it in person. I don’t foresee it selling out.



Also a good point.  OK, I'm off the ledge for the moment.  PHEW!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> You have enough purses.



I'm not sure that's possible.


----------



## lhermiston

So, according to the race guide, if I’m doing Dopey and don’t want any merch, I only need to go to the arena?

That sounds pretty easy and low impact.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> I'm not sure that's possible.


I’m just trying to convince you as you asked  

When I organized my guest room closet - I realized I have too many purses and totes when I filled up two large 30 gallon totes with them.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> Also, convince me I don't need that D&B tote which I had not looked at previously.  It has Mickey running through all 4 parks.  ACK!!!



You've done a lot of running around all 4 parks.  I kinda think you definitely need it. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> You have enough purses.



No, you don't.


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> So, according to the race guide, if I’m doing Dopey and don’t want any merch, I only need to go to the arena?
> 
> That sounds pretty easy and low impact.



Or...are Dopey shirts in the arena and the goofy, full, half, etc. shirts in another location? That is ... less ideal.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Or...are Dopey shirts in the arena and the goofy, full, half, etc. shirts in another location? That is ... less ideal.



You'll get one bag with all your Dopey shirts in it.  You don't have to collect them separately.


----------



## PrincessV

ErinBoBerin said:


> For those saying they won't stop for characters if the wait looks too long, how can you tell? Number of people in line? I'd imagine people move through characters pretty quickly as well all need to keep runnin'?


Yep, length of the line. Longest I waited was for the Heroes during PHM and that was a 15-min wait - very long line! 



Kyle83 said:


> I do have a question I’m hoping someone can help with regarding pacing for the Dopey. Is the pacing requirements strict for each individual person or do you just not have to get passed by the ballon ladies? Basically, if I am in an earlier corral than my mom do I still have to finish in less than 16min/mile from the time I cross the start line or can we both just stay in front of the balloons?


I know others have answered, but I'll add my reassurance: you do not personally have to maintain the 16mm pace, only stay ahead of the sweepers (who are NOT the Balloon Ladies - Balloon Ladies maintain the 16mm pace and are the last to start, though, so if you see them, you know you're close to falling behind.) I managed a 21mm pace for the 5K, 20mm for the 10K, and 17mm for the half this year doing Dopey, but was ahead of the sweep, so no problem. 



rteetz said:


> GUIDE IS UP I REPEAT GUIDE IS UP





rteetz said:


> Minor 5K change
> 
> View attachment 370489


I wonder why?



StarGirl11 said:


> That actually raises a question. Usually the 5/10 for Dopey has one letter assigned. Is the furthest Dopey going to be in C for both legs? Or are we going back to printing two letters on it like you see for the 10k/half challenge?


I didn't think of that! Hmm...


----------



## BigEeyore

ZellyB said:


> Also, convince me I don't need that D&B tote which I had not looked at previously. It has Mickey running through all 4 parks. ACK!!!



I am the same...I LOVE that tote! It's the cutest marathon bag that they have released in a while IMHO.


----------



## BigEeyore

Kinda bummed they aren't including Pandora when we run through DAK - that was so cool at Star Wars and W&D.  Also wish they would figure out a way to add distance without that AWFUL out and back bit around mile 11 before DAK!  Also wish we got to run around WS at the end of the half. 
Here's hoping the merch is better than it has been at all of the rD events this year!


----------



## SarahDisney

Okay. I looked at the courses and I have two questions:
1- In the 5K, is there only one water stop? Is that normal?
2- For the marathon, I know we run inside Champion Stadium -  but where in the stadium? On the warning track?


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> 2- For the marathon, I know we run inside Champion Stadium - but where in the stadium? On the warning track?



In 2017, we ran along the warning track. There was a photopass photog in there, too, I think.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> I’m just trying to convince you as you asked
> 
> When I organized my guest room closet - I realized I have too many purses and totes when I filled up two large 30 gallon totes with them.



WHOA!  



roxymama said:


> You've done a lot of running around all 4 parks.  I kinda think you definitely need it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't.



I knew I could count on you for DisEnabling.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> 1- In the 5K, is there only one water stop? Is that normal?



Yes - it’s usually one for the 5k and 2 for the 10k.


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> Kinda bummed they aren't including Pandora when we run through DAK - that was so cool at Star Wars and W&D.  Also wish they would figure out a way to add distance without that AWFUL out and back bit around mile 11 before DAK!  Also wish we got to run around WS at the end of the half.
> Here's hoping the merch is better than it has been at all of the rD events this year!


I think running through Pandora would mean no Everest which would upset a lot of people.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Okay. I looked at the courses and I have two questions:
> 1- In the 5K, is there only one water stop? Is that normal?
> 2- For the marathon, I know we run inside Champion Stadium -  but where in the stadium? On the warning track?


We run on the warning track (pretty much all of it) they have bands, and spectators inside as well as an announcer saying everyones names. They also put a live feed on the big screen.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> We run on the warning track (pretty much all of it) they have bands, and spectators inside as well as an announcer saying everyones names. They also put a live feed on the big screen.



This portion of the marathon is super fuzzy for me. Combination of sugar and caffeine had me pretty lightheaded until I downed a bunch of water. I remember none of what you described, ha ha.


----------



## rteetz

If you read the 5K section it says all participants need to pick up their bibs at the expo on *THURSDAY *January 9th, 2019.

Proofreading is not their strong suit.


----------



## PrincessV

A couple of interesting (to me, anyway) tidbits:

1. Note that the marathon no longer cruises past YC/BC, but goes down the BW side, instead. I would really like to know why on that change!
2. They want drivers arriving and parking at EP _early _for the marathon:


> FOR DRIVERS: On race day, all participants and spectators who drive must park at _Epcot_ by 3:30 AM.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> A couple of interesting (to me, anyway) tidbits:
> 
> 1. Note that the marathon no longer cruises past YC/BC, but goes down the BW side, instead. I would really like to know why on that change!
> 2. They want drivers arriving and parking at EP _early _for the marathon:


We ran on the BW side for Wine and Dine. It likely has to do with mileage. Either side is good for spectators. 

They always want people in places early but that doesn't mean its going to happen.


----------



## jennamfeo

That Half Marathon course is the worst.


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> We run on the warning track (pretty much all of it) they have bands, and spectators inside as well as an announcer saying everyones names. They also put a live feed on the big screen.



I'm a baseball fan and I was looking forward to that part.  And for me, it was a blur.  I remember them calling my name, but it was my first marathon and first Run Disney event and I was really tired, but when I got into the stadium, I was all the way around the track before I realized it.  That and the track energized me, at least for a little bit.  Could have also been because just as I came into ESPN, I finally discovered BioFreeze.


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.



It really is.  I wish they'd switch that course up because I'd be far more tempted to run it if they did.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I wonder if they'll have any characters on the course from the new Mary Poppins movie.


----------



## jennamfeo

Neon Cactus said:


> I wonder if they'll have any characters on the course from the new Mary Poppins movie.


How can we get Lin out there on the course.....


----------



## ZellyB

Neon Cactus said:


> I wonder if they'll have any characters on the course from the new Mary Poppins movie.



How fun would that be???  Mary in one of her new outfits!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> How can we get Lin out there on the course.....


I.would.die.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.


You're going to love it 

Seriously the only good part is running in MK. The rest just sucks.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You're going to love it
> 
> Seriously the only good part is running in MK. The rest just sucks.



A crappy course at Disney still beats a good day in the office. It’s not great, but I’ll take it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> A crappy course at Disney still beats a good day in the office. It’s not great, but I’ll take it.


True but we all know they can do better.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> True but we all know they can do better.



Probably, but what would you propose? Starting somewhere other than Epcot for one race? AK maybe? I’m sure MK has to be incorporated, so that limits your options, too.


----------



## PrincessV

Well, I, for one, love the WDW Half/PHM course! The perfect blend of road and parks, IMO.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Probably, but what would you propose? Starting somewhere other than Epcot for one race? AK maybe? I’m sure MK has to be incorporated, so that limits your options, too.


Personally I liked the Wine and Dine half course a lot better. So if you incorporate MK into that, you could remove DHS if need be from that course since you barely are in that park at all. Biggest thing is its a point to point course rather than the Epcot to Epcot course we have now. Start at MK, run through MK, out run to AK, out and finish at Epcot. Or you cut out AK and run through MK then to DHS, and finish at Epcot.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.





rteetz said:


> You're going to love it
> 
> Seriously the only good part is running in MK. The rest just sucks.



I am confident the map looks like the ones from years past, but the limited percentage of park time did not compute when I registered.  This adds to my concern about signing up for a race I have under trained for.  I _want_ it to be better.  I think I would rather do the 10K course twice.


----------



## SunshineSummer

I’m honestly just happy they took out the out and back up to the World Showcase at the end of the half. That was honestly my least favorite part of the course any time I had done it.


----------



## Keels

PrincessV said:


> 2. They want drivers arriving and parking at EP _early _for the marathon:



Yeah, OK RunDisney. I won't even be awake at 3:30 a.m., let alone in the parking lot.



jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.



Yeah, especially compared to DL races.


----------



## rteetz

Magicband came! I am ready to go.


----------



## AFwifelife

So the question of the day: do I wash the blood off my marathon shoes or leave it for character?


----------



## Nole95

The half course is my least favorite one of all the races.  Nothing good about that one other than running through MK about halfway through and Epcot at the end.


----------



## Neon Cactus

jennamfeo said:


> How can we get Lin out there on the course.....



They got Johnny Depp and Mark Hamill to make theme park cameos.  Time for Lin to step up.  And I usually have my limits on character lines, but if Emily Blunt is there, I'm stopping.


----------



## Barca33Runner

jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.



“I don’t know why they force us to make that boring detour through Magic Kingdom; it’s running up exit/entrance ramps and overpasses that really draws the crowds.” - runDisney Course Mapper


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Magicband came! I am ready to go.


Oh thank goodness! I was worried that you wouldn't have a magicband...


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Okay. I looked at the courses and I have two questions:
> 1- In the 5K, is there only one water stop? Is that normal?
> 2- For the marathon, I know we run inside Champion Stadium -  but where in the stadium? On the warning track?




Yeah at mile 1.2, it's where I'll be!



rteetz said:


> True but we all know they can do better.


  Can they?  Probably not really.   They can only do so much for mileage and keeping the Epcot starts.  You can only go so many ways from MK to EP.   They try to minimize road closures and slowdowns too.   I don't have a problem with them.  There are boring parts but it's still way more exciting than running my normal runs.


----------



## JeffW

lhermiston said:


> Probably, but what would you propose? Starting somewhere other than Epcot for one race? AK maybe? I’m sure MK has to be incorporated, so that limits your options, too.



Assuming the constraints that the finish line can't move, and they need to maintain a single pre-race staging area for bag drop, port-a-potties, etc.  I wonder if it would be feasible to remove some of the distance in the TTC parking lot and shift the starting line further West on Epcot Center drive to gain enough distance to run around the World Showcase.  That would go a long way to making the course more interesting.


----------



## jennamfeo

Neon Cactus said:


> They got Johnny Depp and Mark Hamill to make theme park cameos.  Time for Lin to step up.  And I usually have my limits on character lines, but if Emily Blunt is there, I'm stopping.


Lin did an interview at Disneyland a few weeks ago and it was HIS FIRST TIME THERE EVER. How crazy is that!?

Can we also bring in John Krasinski if we are requesting his wife's presence. I would stand in all the lines and get swept to meet John Krasinski.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Magicband came! I am ready to go.



Mine arrives tonight!!!  They are "out for delivery"



run.minnie.miles said:


> Oh thank goodness! I was worried that you wouldn't have a magicband...



Bwahahaha.  This wins best comment of the day.
@rteetz I really do hope one day you take my suggestion of re-purposing a wrestling championship belt to look like a giant magic band and running with it on!!!  It's not too late to do this in January!


----------



## steph0808

My magicbands are in my mailbox - but I'm stuck on a teleconference! Noooooooo. Must go to mailbox now!


----------



## Bulldogmommy

PrincessV said:


> Well, I, for one, love the WDW Half/PHM course! The perfect blend of road and parks, IMO.



Can you give us some insight to what you like about the course... I'm new to marathon wknd, have done star wars and wine and dine and I know sometimes open road does not always mean boring with Disney.  Any cool stops to be aware of??? thanks in advance


----------



## jmasgat

AFwifelife said:


> So the question of the day: do I wash the blood off my marathon shoes or leave it for character?



So during my first marathon--Mickey 2010--I developed a nasty blood blister that finally popped around mile 16 somewhere at AK. For the rest of the race, I wore that blood stain as a badge of honor.  But those shoes did get washed when I was done!


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Oh thank goodness! I was worried that you wouldn't have a magicband...


My toughest decision is which MagicBands to take. For Wine and Dine I took 6 bands and I was only there 5 days...


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> @rteetz I really do hope one day you take my suggestion of re-purposing a wrestling championship belt to look like a giant magic band and running with it on!!! It's not too late to do this in January!


Thanks for this reminder! I really should.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Can they? Probably not really. They can only do so much for mileage and keeping the Epcot starts. You can only go so many ways from MK to EP. They try to minimize road closures and slowdowns too. I don't have a problem with them. There are boring parts but it's still way more exciting than running my normal runs.


Yeah they would have to get rid of the Epcot start in order to change it. They do it for W/D and Star Wars though so I think they could do it for the other races. Not easy but they can do it.


----------



## roxymama

I'm ok with the half marathon course because I want all of the glory of running through the castle with only half the calories.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I declined Magicbands.

I’m going to be using my new Dooney Dogs one exclusively and my husband will switch between Boba Fett and Stormtroopers


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I declined Magicbands.
> 
> I’m going to be using my new Dooney Dogs one exclusively and my husband will switch between Boba Fett and Stormtroopers



Samesies, kinda. I actually got a MagicBand for one part of my stay but it was because it's considered a "Travel Package" with the cute little luggage tags, so I wanted to be able to pick what luggage tag I got.


----------



## StarGirl11

BigEeyore said:


> Kinda bummed they aren't including Pandora when we run through DAK - that was so cool at Star Wars and W&D.  Also wish they would figure out a way to add distance without that AWFUL out and back bit around mile 11 before DAK!  Also wish we got to run around WS at the end of the half.
> Here's hoping the merch is better than it has been at all of the rD events this year!



More runners for this makes it a lot more difficult to navigate Pandora. Add in the normal park crowd and yeah it’s just not realistic to run through Pandora for the marathon sadly. 



Neon Cactus said:


> I wonder if they'll have any characters on the course from the new Mary Poppins movie.



I know they normally have some Mary Poppins characters out as were exiting MK during the Marathon. Curious if it will get changed up for the new movie.



jennamfeo said:


> How can we get Lin out there on the course.....



Oh dear lord can you imagine the line if he was out on the course?


----------



## hotblooded

For you park experts in here: I see that DHS closes at 8:00 PM on Saturday, 1/12, but the Star Wars fireworks are at 8:30 PM. Does that mean it’s only for After Hours Guests, and day guests will be kicked out before it starts?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

hotblooded said:


> For you park experts in here: I see that DHS closes at 8:00 PM on Saturday, 1/12, but the Star Wars fireworks are at 8:30 PM. Does that mean it’s only for After Hours Guests, and day guests will be kicked out before it starts?


Day guests will be able to watch - they just wont allowed on any rides


----------



## PrincessV

Bulldogmommy said:


> Can you give us some insight to what you like about the course... I'm new to marathon wknd, have done star wars and wine and dine and I know sometimes open road does not always mean boring with Disney.  Any cool stops to be aware of??? thanks in advance


They do - there are definitely sets and characters along World Dr for photo stops! Off the top of my head I remember the pirate ship with Jack and Barbosa, but can't remember the others - I rarely stop. I'm a slower runner starting from the later corrals and the beauty of the wide, open highway section is room for thousands of runners to spread out, IMO. I like having that space to get into a groove, find my own rhythm and not feel "stuck" at whatever pace the herds are going in the narrower early and MK sections.


----------



## PCFriar80

hotblooded said:


> For you park experts in here: I see that DHS closes at 8:00 PM on Saturday, 1/12, but the Star Wars fireworks are at 8:30 PM. Does that mean it’s only for After Hours Guests, and day guests will be kicked out before it starts?


Fantasmic starts at 8:00 PM and then at 8:30 PM the fireworks kick-off!  For ALL guests!


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> So the question of the day: do I wash the blood off my marathon shoes or leave it for character?



Keep the blood. It’ll be a warning to anyone who thinks about cutting you off on the course.


----------



## hotblooded

Dis_Yoda said:


> Day guests will be able to watch - they just wont allowed on any rides





PCFriar80 said:


> Fantasmic starts at 8:00 PM and then at 8:30 PM the fireworks kick-off!  For ALL guests!


Thank you so much. Crisis averted!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> That Half Marathon course is the worst.


I keep telling myself that I get to run through the Magic Kingdom finally.  But I've heard so many complaints about the course that I'm prepared for it to be mostly boring.



Neon Cactus said:


> I'm a baseball fan and I was looking forward to that part.  And for me, it was a blur.  I remember them calling my name, but it was my first marathon and first Run Disney event and I was really tired, but when I got into the stadium, I was all the way around the track before I realized it.  That and the track energized me, at least for a little bit.  Could have also been because just as I came into ESPN, I finally discovered BioFreeze.


Having run through 2 MLB stadiums now (Angels Stadium and AT&T Park in San Francisco), I'm preparing myself mentally for this to be not as exciting as that.  Still should be good though.  I will never forget the rush of running through an MLB stadium for the very first time.  



Neon Cactus said:


> I wonder if they'll have any characters on the course from the new Mary Poppins movie.


I wouldn't be surprised.  2012 Wine & Dine had Wreck It Ralph on the course and 2015 Star Wars had characters from the recently debuted animated show Star Wars Rebels.  



rteetz said:


> Magicband came! I am ready to go.


The one for my little sister has shipped.  



roxymama said:


> @rteetz I really do hope one day you take my suggestion of re-purposing a wrestling championship belt to look like a giant magic band and running with it on!!! It's not too late to do this in January!


Now this would be awesome.  



roxymama said:


> I'm ok with the half marathon course because I want all of the glory of running through the castle with only half the calories.


I like that it goes through new Fantasyland.  I feel like there might be some good atmosphere photo opportunities there.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> I declined Magicbands.
> 
> I’m going to be using my new Dooney Dogs one exclusively and my husband will switch between Boba Fett and Stormtroopers


I declined a new generic one for me as well.  I think I'll take my Last Jedi for the parks, a backup for the races, and possibly get a new one because why not.


----------



## apdebord

Sleepless Knight said:


> I keep telling myself that I get to run through the Magic Kingdom finally.  But I've heard so many complaints about the course that I'm prepared for it to be mostly boring.



Princess Half this year was my first time to run through MK and the anticipation of finally being able to do it kept me entertained those first few miles. Then I was going through the resorts still riding the high of running through the castle, plus the great crowd support, I was shocked when we hit the 15K mat; I was having such a good time! I could definitely see how it could be boring- miles 10-12 dragged on, but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Sleepless Knight said:


> Having run through 2 MLB stadiums now (Angels Stadium and AT&T Park in San Francisco), I'm preparing myself mentally for this to be not as exciting as that.  Still should be good though.  I will never forget the rush of running through an MLB stadium for the very first time.



Definitely not as big as the MLB stadiums, but still pretty cool.  The spectators are awesome.  I did like Angels Stadium during the DL Half.  Haven't been to AT&T yet but despite being a Dodgers fan, that and PNC Park in Pittsburgh are the two top parks I haven't visited yet where I want to see a game.  LA Marathon was nice because it starts in the Dodger Stadium parking lot and even though you don't run through it, they let us hang out in there pre-race.  I did a Camp Gladiator workout earlier this year just because it was in Rangers Stadium.  They're having a 5K there too this year that I'll probably do.  But I go in with Take Me Out to the Ballgame and Centerfield cued up on the iPod and for me, it's a nice little boost of energy 20 miles into the race.


----------



## hotblooded

Sleepless Knight said:


> I keep telling myself that I get to run through the Magic Kingdom finally.  But I've heard so many complaints about the course that I'm prepared for it to be mostly boring.


I love the Half course even after doing it six times. I can see myself doing it almost yearly for the foreseeable future, and I’d be sad if they changed it significantly. If you love running at Disney, there’s a decent chance you’ll love it anyway.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

apdebord said:


> Princess Half this year was my first time to run through MK and the anticipation of finally being able to do it kept me entertained those first few miles. Then I was going through the resorts still riding the high of running through the castle, plus the great crowd support, I was shocked when we hit the 15K mat; I was having such a good time! I could definitely see how it could be boring- miles 10-12 dragged on, but I really enjoyed it!


I hope that running through the MK for the first time will help alleviate any course frustration.  The whole running through Disney World thing is why I chose that for my first marathon. 



Neon Cactus said:


> Definitely not as big as the MLB stadiums, but still pretty cool.  The spectators are awesome.  I did like Angels Stadium during the DL Half.  Haven't been to AT&T yet but despite being a Dodgers fan, that and PNC Park in Pittsburgh are the two top parks I haven't visited yet where I want to see a game.  LA Marathon was nice because it starts in the Dodger Stadium parking lot and even though you don't run through it, they let us hang out in there pre-race.  I did a Camp Gladiator workout earlier this year just because it was in Rangers Stadium.  They're having a 5K there too this year that I'll probably do.  But I go in with Take Me Out to the Ballgame and Centerfield cued up on the iPod and for me, it's a nice little boost of energy 20 miles into the race.


I always think of the end music from The Natural when I run through baseball stadiums.  I'm biased as a Giants fan, but AT&T Park really is beautiful.  Not a bad view in the house, though some are better than others as at all ballparks.  I'm surprised that the Dodgers races do not actually go through their stadium.

@hotblooded That's good to know.  At the very least, it's a new course for me so that should be enjoyable.


----------



## Keels

OK. So I'm FINALLY caught up with the Etsy order that would NEVER EVER end for Marathon Weekend and I'm finally getting to finishing up Mousekeeter shirts.

If I'm making one for you, can you message me what name you want on the front AND if you want me to send it to you (and an address) or if you just want me to bring it to Marathon Weekend. I'm aiming to have them all finished to mail out by the end of the week.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> This portion of the marathon is super fuzzy for me. Combination of sugar and caffeine had me pretty lightheaded until I downed a bunch of water. I remember none of what you described, ha ha.



I do remember this.... remember hearing my name called and deliriously thinking "Wait, what?" WWOS was my downfall in 2017.



AFwifelife said:


> So the question of the day: do I wash the blood off my marathon shoes or leave it for character?



Always. keep. the. blood.





Sleepless Knight said:


> I hope that running through the MK for the first time will help alleviate any course frustration.  The whole running through Disney World thing is why I chose that for my first marathon.



It's also nice to run through MK early in the race when you're fresh. I have VERY vague memories of AK (especially after that 7-mile stretch of nothing but highway) and DHS from the 2017 marathon and some better ones from Epcot (the inspiration to just finish the thing). WWOS mostly sucked for me and went on way too long, outside of running in the baseball stadium.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> So the question of the day: do I wash the blood off my marathon shoes or leave it for character?


I feel I missed why there is blood there


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dis_Yoda said:


> I feel I missed why there is blood there



Probably the anguished tears of vanquished foes.


----------



## JulieODC

Jealous of all the magic bands! We’re using old ones since we are staying at the Dolphin...so no exciting Mickey mail.



jennamfeo said:


> Lin did an interview at Disneyland a few weeks ago and it was HIS FIRST TIME THERE EVER. How crazy is that!?
> 
> Can we also bring in John Krasinski if we are requesting his wife's presence. I would stand in all the lines and get swept to meet John Krasinski.



I like this idea. He was my college orientation counselor!


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> Probably the anguished tears of vanquished foes.



You're on FIRE today!


----------



## bananabean

lhermiston said:


> So, according to the race guide, if I’m doing Dopey and don’t want any merch, I only need to go to the arena?
> 
> That sounds pretty easy and low impact.





lhermiston said:


> Or...are Dopey shirts in the arena and the goofy, full, half, etc. shirts in another location? That is ... less ideal.



All of the Dopey shirts should be rolled up together in one bag. So it should only be one stop.


----------



## AFwifelife

Dis_Yoda said:


> I feel I missed why there is blood there



Quite not as cool as @Barca33Runner guessed. Didn’t put toe caps on today before a long run and got some toe rubbing.


----------



## Keels

Also - anyone looking to run Dopey that isn't registered (or other races) ... Catch a Lift, a charity partner, is desperate to move bibs before registration closes tonight. No fundraising is required, nor is a hotel or park ticket. Alexis is trying hard to move what she can. 

Because your registration fee is considered a charity donation, it should be tax deductible.

These are her prices: 

5k....$50
10k..$90
1/2...$150
Full...$140
Dopey....$300


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Also - anyone looking to run Dopey that isn't registered (or other races) ... Catch a Lift, a charity partner, is desperate to move bibs before registration closes tonight. No fundraising is required, nor is a hotel or park ticket. Alexis is trying hard to move what she can.
> 
> Because your registration fee is considered a charity donation, it should be tax deductible.
> 
> These are her prices:
> 
> 5k....$50
> 10k..$90
> 1/2...$150
> Full...$140
> Dopey....$300


Wow...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Also - anyone looking to run Dopey that isn't registered (or other races) ... Catch a Lift, a charity partner, is desperate to move bibs before registration closes tonight. No fundraising is required, nor is a hotel or park ticket. Alexis is trying hard to move what she can.
> 
> Because your registration fee is considered a charity donation, it should be tax deductible.
> 
> These are her prices:
> 
> 5k....$50
> 10k..$90
> 1/2...$150
> Full...$140
> Dopey....$300



That'll teach @rteetz to sign up on day one


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> That'll teach @rteetz to sign up on day one


Oh I’m kicking myself for sure...


----------



## lahobbs4

JulieODC said:


> Jealous of all the magic bands! We’re using old ones since we are staying at the Dolphin...so no exciting Mickey mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea. He was my college orientation counselor!



STOPPPPPP.  This is too much for my Jim Halpert-loving heart ^^


----------



## Sakigt

Keels said:


> Also - anyone looking to run Dopey that isn't registered (or other races) ... Catch a Lift, a charity partner, is desperate to move bibs before registration closes tonight. No fundraising is required, nor is a hotel or park ticket. Alexis is trying hard to move what she can.
> 
> Because your registration fee is considered a charity donation, it should be tax deductible.
> 
> These are her prices:
> 
> 5k....$50
> 10k..$90
> 1/2...$150
> Full...$140
> Dopey....$300



Is this kind of stuff normal? I’m pretty much always in 13.1 mile shape and would happily run say this weekend or wine and dine/Star Wars last minute


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> These are her prices:...



D**n FOMO.

D**n me seeing this late (for me.. ikr).

D**n, what do you call the Oswald/half challenge?


----------



## rteetz

Sakigt said:


> Is this kind of stuff normal? I’m pretty much always in 13.1 mile shape and would happily run say this weekend or wine and dine/Star Wars last minute


No I wouldn’t call it normal. It’s just this weekend isn’t selling at all. Numbers are way down.


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> D**n FOMO.
> 
> D**n me seeing this late (for me.. ikr).
> 
> D**n, what do you call the Oswald/half challenge?



The OldSlowGoofyGuy Challenge


----------



## emilyindisney

Keels said:


> These are her prices:
> 
> 5k....$50
> 10k..$90
> 1/2...$150
> Full...$140
> Dopey....$300



Just when I thought I was at peace with my Dopey FOMO


----------



## AFwifelife

I’m really interested to see what the crowds will be like since registration has been so poor.


----------



## JulieODC

Keels said:


> Also - anyone looking to run Dopey that isn't registered (or other races) ... Catch a Lift, a charity partner, is desperate to move bibs before registration closes tonight. No fundraising is required, nor is a hotel or park ticket. Alexis is trying hard to move what she can.
> 
> Because your registration fee is considered a charity donation, it should be tax deductible.
> 
> These are her prices:
> 
> 5k....$50
> 10k..$90
> 1/2...$150
> Full...$140
> Dopey....$300



Tempting.....

For those who have done the 5k in the past, what time were you back at your room? My one hesitation is it delaying our start to the day (heading to MK that day)....


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!


----------



## JulieODC

JulieODC said:


> Tempting.....
> 
> For those who have done the 5k in the past, what time were you back at your room? My one hesitation is it delaying our start to the day (heading to MK that day)....



Ok just noticed the deadline of last night - if you see any extension, let me know! I’d love to buy a 5k bib! @Keels


----------



## Dis_Yoda

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!


I've personally placed my bib on my leg for a few races.  It isn't a no-no - it just isn't done a lot.


----------



## JulieODC

Dis_Yoda said:


> I've personally placed my bib on my leg for a few races.  It isn't a no-no - it just isn't done a lot.



Why is it a no-no? Lack of visibility to the number for photopass?


----------



## hotblooded

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!


I wear my bib on my leg, but I also typically don’t purchase photopass bundles. I did last year though, because my bib was visible and the photographers captured some fantastic photos.


----------



## LdyStormy76

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!



This past January I put mine on my inner most layer, knowing that I would end up shedding the outer ones.  At a few pre race checkpoints I had to unzip the jackets to show the bib but had no issues being on the course with it under my layers.


----------



## ScooterScott44

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!


I always put it on the shirt I plan to wear.  Depending on weather anything that is necessary goes over that shirt and bib.  Just lift up the outer layers to show the bib as you go in the corral and you are fine.


----------



## croach

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!



I’ve always worn it on my leg unless I was wearing tights. Disney doesn’t care. Just get used to turning slightly if you stop for character pictures.


----------



## camaker

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!



I always run with my bib attached to the front of my shorts and have done so for several Disney races.


----------



## Barca33Runner

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!



For yet more anecdotal evidence from leg bib wearers, I’ve also worn mine on my leg attached to ties on a fuel belt. I’m pretty sure you can wear it wherever you want as long as you can produce it when you’re getting to your corral and depending on how concerned with race pictures you are.

I think I may have had a slightly lower number of pictures since switching to my leg as it seems a little easier for bibs to get obstructed in congested parts of the course; but there also could have been other factors at play (fewer photographers, hitting photo ops at memory card switches or photographer breaks, my own poor positioning because I was a little apathetic about pictures, etc.). The difference certainly wasn’t great enough to be attributable to one thing.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> No I wouldn’t call it normal. It’s just this weekend isn’t selling at all. Numbers are way down.


But this is a statement that I don't think one can really say unless they have the numbers from the selling side.   Races are open, yes, but that doesn't mean it isn't selling _at all_.   I'm pretty sure people have bought bibs and I won't be running alone or with just a 100 other people race weekend,  so that would mean it is selling, just not out.


I noticed they fixed the one select/unselect map to show Studios with only the short portion like it's been and to match the other map.  (So, no extra Studios which makes sense)


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> But this is a statement that I don't think one can really say unless they have the numbers from the selling side. Races are open, yes, but that doesn't mean it isn't selling _at all_. I'm pretty sure people have bought bibs and I won't be running alone or with just a 100 other people race weekend, so that would mean it is selling, just not out.



I’m interested to see what things look like for the weekend. I can’t tell from these price drops if rD is panicked because they’ve only sold 15-16k (or less) bibs for races they had pegged for 20k+ or if they’d do the same price reductions for the last few hundred bibs when they weren’t technically sold out.

If this weekend truly is falling well short of their expected sales numbers it will be interesting to see how Disney reacts. I fear knee-jerk cost cutting would take priority over thoughtful evaluation of how to make rD weekends more attractive to runners.


----------



## Nole95

JulieODC said:


> Tempting.....
> 
> For those who have done the 5k in the past, what time were you back at your room? My one hesitation is it delaying our start to the day (heading to MK that day)....



DW and I ran Dopey last year, and I think we were in corral C for the 5K.
We were able to get back to BCV, shower and be at MK right right as the park opened. I will add that we did take a Minnie Van to avoid having to wait around for a bus.  Figure even if you took a bus you would be looking at getting to MK no later than 10 if you were able to get back to your resort quickly.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> But this is a statement that I don't think one can really say unless they have the numbers from the selling side.   Races are open, yes, but that doesn't mean it isn't selling _at all_.


I agree with this. Outside of the perceived firesale of bibs, are any of the statements indicating a downturn based on knowledge of real sales numbers? I think the discounts are indicating the numbers are down but I am curious by how much?


----------



## lahobbs4

So there is beer available for purchase after the finish line of the full, right? It's basically the only question my husband has asked me about the entire weekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> So there is beer available for purchase after the finish line of the full, right? It's basically the only question my husband has asked me about the entire weekend.


Yes just don’t try to bring beer on the buses


----------



## croach

Tracking is live now so you can find your bib. I just don’t have a link that doesn’t show me. So if someone can post the link


----------



## Dis_Yoda

croach said:


> Tracking is live now so you can find your bib. I just don’t have a link that doesn’t show me. So if someone can post the link


https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2019#/tracker


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Now just need corrals as my husband’s bib number is way lower than I expected (30400s) but he is doing Goofy so maybe the corral cutoffs are different


----------



## steph0808

I'm just running the half - my bib is 408xx


----------



## Chaitali

Umm... my bib number seemed really low, less than 5000.  I'm pretty slow so that just seemed weird.  ETA - running the marathon, no challenges


----------



## croach

Last year’s corrals which may or may not mean anything


----------



## goingthedistance

The bib numbers are more evidence that registration numbers are down.  Exact same proof of time and my Dopey bib number is 1200 lower this year than last year.


----------



## AFwifelife

If the bib ranges are the same, there are significantly less. My sister’s bib is 39XX for the full and will most likely be in F.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m interested to see what things look like for the weekend. I can’t tell from these price drops if rD is panicked because they’ve only sold 15-16k (or less) bibs for races they had pegged for 20k+ or if they’d do the same price reductions for the last few hundred bibs when they weren’t technically sold out.
> 
> If this weekend truly is falling well short of their expected sales numbers it will be interesting to see how Disney reacts. I fear knee-jerk cost cutting would take priority over thoughtful evaluation of how to make rD weekends more attractive to runners.



If you go to the RunDisney site the races are still selling at their original prices.  As I understand it, the fire sales we have been seeing are from TAs who requested more bibs than they were able to sell.  Now they are desperate to get whatever they can so they don't end up eating the entire cost of the bibs.  I would hesitate to draw too many conclusions from TA sales, especially given the additional restrictions they've been operating under.  RunDisney maintaining their normal cost structure suggests to me that they are at least content with the volume of sales for the race weekend since they haven't done anything to try to generate significant numbers of extra sales.


----------



## steph0808

Corrals seem to be similar - my bib number puts me in B and that's what I assumed based on the 10k POT I submitted.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> But this is a statement that I don't think one can really say unless they have the numbers from the selling side.   Races are open, yes, but that doesn't mean it isn't selling _at all_.   I'm pretty sure people have bought bibs and I won't be running alone or with just a 100 other people race weekend,  so that would mean it is selling, just not out.
> 
> 
> I noticed they fixed the one select/unselect map to show Studios with only the short portion like it's been and to match the other map.  (So, no extra Studios which makes sense)


When charities and TAs are looking to literally dump bibs there is an issue. This is a down year for marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Based on last years corrals I would be in E.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Oh I’m kicking myself for sure...


You and me, both. GAH!



willrunfordisney117 said:


> Product suggestions please! I typically wear race bibs on my leg to avoid having to move it when shedding layers but it it seems like that's a no-no for Disney events? Anyone have suggestions for bib clips that will make it easier to move the bib from jacket to shirt as it warms up? Thanks!


I know people who pin bibs to their legs - it's allowable. The chip will register no matter where you place your bib, but if the number isn't easily visible from the front, you may miss out on PhotoPass pics. The hitch is that rD bibs are gigantic, so if you have skinny thighs, it'll have to wrap around your leg and some numbers won't be visible.

The leg-pin method does not work for me, so when I know I'll have layers to contend with, I pin my bib to a belt. Belt goes on top of outermost layer and as I remove layers, the belt just goes on the next outermost one.


----------



## Chaitali

AFwifelife said:


> If the bib ranges are the same, there are significantly less. My sister’s bib is 39XX for the full and will most likely be in F.



Yep, I feel the same.  I think I should be in corral F and I have a bib # of 46xx


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> If you go to the RunDisney site the races are still selling at their original prices.  As I understand it, the fire sales we have been seeing are from TAs who requested more bibs than they were able to sell.  Now they are desperate to get whatever they can so they don't end up eating the entire cost of the bibs.  I would hesitate to draw too many conclusions from TA sales, especially given the additional restrictions they've been operating under.  RunDisney maintaining their normal cost structure suggests to me that they are at least content with the volume of sales for the race weekend since they haven't done anything to try to generate significant numbers of extra sales.



Disney did offer coupons in the W&D gift bag. I think they were fairly decent coupons. As far as TAs - Disney may not care this year bc they already have that money. But next year when TAs don’t take as many or any bc they couldn’t sell them this year, then Disney is going to have cover a lot more registrations if the trend continues.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> When charities and TAs are looking to literally dump bibs there is an issue. This is a down year for marathon weekend.



Having a couple of down years could actually be a very positive development from a runner-centric standpoint.  There have been many complaints about the perceived value and benefits of the RunDisney race weekends declining while prices steadily rose.  Down years should spur rD to reevaluate their models and take actions to bring runners back either through lowering prices or adding swag/benefits.  Not to mention it's refreshing from a registration standpoint not to have to stress about registering in April for something you're not sure if you want to run 8 months later.  I like having the option to make a later decision on whether to register.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Having a couple of down years could actually be a very positive development from a runner-centric standpoint.  There have been many complaints about the perceived value and benefits of the RunDisney race weekends declining while prices steadily rose.  Down years should spur rD to reevaluate their models and take actions to bring runners back either through lowering prices or adding swag/benefits.  Not to mention it's refreshing from a registration standpoint not to have to stress about registering in April for something you're not sure if you want to run 8 months later.  I like having the option to make a later decision on whether to register.


I don’t disagree. I’m just saying this weekend isn’t doing as well as the last few years. Obviously we thought there would be a drop after the big anniversary year but I think this is even a bigger drop than runDisney expected.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Disney did offer coupons in the W&D gift bag. I think they were fairly decent coupons. As far as TAs - Disney may not care this year bc they already have that money. But next year when TAs don’t take as many or any bc they couldn’t sell them this year, then Disney is going to have cover a lot more registrations if the trend continues.


I believe if you ran New York they were offering the same W&D discounts at the New York booth too. There were definitely multiple discount options.


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> Disney did offer coupons in the W&D gift bag. I think they were fairly decent coupons. As far as TAs - Disney may not care this year bc they already have that money. But next year when TAs don’t take as many or any bc they couldn’t sell them this year, then Disney is going to have cover a lot more registrations if the trend continues.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was like a $25 discount.  At least to me, that's not a great discount when looking at a $400-$600 challenge cost.  We're also missing some very important data, too.  We have a decent idea of rDs race capacity, but we don't know how many registrations they have to sell to turn a profit.  I doubt they have to sell out to consider it a successful race weekend.  Extra bib sales are always good for them, but I think the fact that they are not having a fire sale on bibs themselves indicates that they're probably at least comfortable with the sales levels.


----------



## LSUlakes

Weekly Weather Update for Marathon Weekend:

11/28/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 54 - 74 - PM Rain
1/11 - 55 - 75 - AM T-Storm, Cloudy
1/12 - 55 - 76 - Cloudy, a T-Storm
1/13 - 54 - 76 - A T-Storm or Two

12/6/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 51 - 72 - Sunny
1/11 - 51 - 71 - Mostly Sunny
1/12 - 55 - 78 - Partly Sunny
1/13 - 53 - 77 - A Couple of PM Showers

12/12/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 53 - 76 - Low Clouds
1/11 - 52 - 70 - Mostly Cloudy, a little rain
1/12 - 46 - 69 - Periods of rain
1/13 - 44 - 67 - Clouds and sun

12/19/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 44 - 63 - Sunny
1/11 - 43 - 61 - Sunny
1/12 - 44 - 63 - Cloudy
1/13 - 47 - 65 – Mostly Sunny

This weeks update is about as good as you can ask for during marathon weekend! Can we lock this one in?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was like a $25 discount.  At least to me, that's not a great discount when looking at a $400-$600 challenge cost.  We're also missing some very important data, too.  We have a decent idea of rDs race capacity, but we don't know how many registrations they have to sell to turn a profit.  I doubt they have to sell out to consider it a successful race weekend.  Extra bib sales are always good for them, but I think the fact that they are not having a fire sale on bibs themselves indicates that they're probably at least comfortable with the sales levels.


Dopey and Goofy was a $50 discount. I believe it was $25-30 off the half/full.


----------



## hotblooded

goingthedistance said:


> The bib numbers are more evidence that registration numbers are down.  Exact same proof of time and my Dopey bib number is 1200 lower this year than last year.


Anecdotally, my half marathon bib is 700 higher despite equivalent PoT, and my boyfriend’s half bib number is 200 higher despite identical PoT.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Still too early for weather talk!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Still too early for weather talk!


----------



## AFwifelife

If anything the extended forecast has showed is that it’s going to be cold unless that cold front blows in much earlier.


----------



## pluto377

My bib has me in e, which is strange since I didn’t submit a pot. I’m not complaining as that’s where I think I should be but we’ll see I guess. 

I’m loving that weather forecast. Hope it holds!


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> My bib has me in e, which is strange since I didn’t submit a pot. I’m not complaining as that’s where I think I should be but we’ll see I guess.
> 
> I’m loving that weather forecast. Hope it holds!


Yeah I’m thinking this years corrals will be different from last years.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I don’t disagree. I’m just saying this weekend isn’t doing as well as the last few years. Obviously we thought there would be a drop after the big anniversary year but I think this is even a bigger drop than runDisney expected.



Don’t discount those who put off another year so they could do marathon weekend and galaxy’s edge in 2020. That’s another incentive to skip this year.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Don’t discount those who put off another year so they could do marathon weekend and galaxy’s edge in 2020. That’s another incentive to skip this year.


True but I don’t think as big of a number as you may think.


----------



## KSellers88

Well now I am even more depressed. Based on those corrals I would have moved up to corral A so clearly the attendance is down, but I also had a better POT so that could have contributed too. (Bib 1944 last year and 741 this year).


----------



## ZellyB

Well, it would be awesome if the corrals are the same as last year, but I'm betting they'll be different.  If they are correct, we'd be up in C versus D last year.  Now, last year we did run Dopey and this year is the 10K and marathon, so maybe not doing a challenge means they seeded us a bit higher?  Who knows?  I'm anxious for the official corrals now though because I'd be thrilled with a C corral for the marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

Using last year's corral breakdown, my 2019 marathon bib would put me in D. And I entered an estimated finish of 5:31-6:00 (I think that was the range - whatever the first one not requiring PoT was.) _Something_ is different...


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> So there is beer available for purchase after the finish line of the full, right? It's basically the only question my husband has asked me about the entire weekend.



There's beer for purchase along the way too. Tell him not to sell himself short. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Yes just don’t try to bring beer on the buses



A bike water bottle works really well as a container in which to carry beer onto a bus. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Hopefully the corrals are released soon and we’ll actually know how many people are running


----------



## PrincessV

Regarding weather - it's WAY too early to look at any details! But we've had a pattern so far this season: warm day, followed by a day or two of severe weather (rain, high winds, hail, tornadoes), followed by a few days of cool weather, then repeat. Having cold fronts roll through isn't unusual, but the consistency of this pattern is a bit out of the norm. No idea whether it's expected to continue like this all winter, but the general forecast was for a wetter than normal winter in FL, so maybe (winter is normally our dry season.)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Based on last year’s corrals I would be in D, which seems very wrong. I was expecting one of the last couple corrals this year.


----------



## ZellyB

Just please don't be so freaking cold again this year.  I'll be satisfied with about anything that doesn't require me to wear a stocking cap, winter coat and gloves into the parks!


----------



## SarahDisney

I would love for the corrals to be the same as last year ... but I dont think they will be. The question will just be how they do the changes - do they do a wider range of POT in each corral or do they make each corral smaller? Or both?
... this will probably also depend on how many people submitted POT and how many did not

Either way... I'm interested to see how it goes.

Also ... does anyone have a chart of corrals for the 10K from last year? I dont remember if they do an official one, but an unofficial would be good too. Just trying to get a vague idea of where I will be, assuming corrals dont change too significantly.


----------



## CDKG

My bib for the marathon is 27xx. According to last year’s corrals, that would put me in C and I was expecting D. Add me to the list of people who thinks that due to lower registration this year’s distribution will be different. Hopefully we get the new corral breakdown soon!


----------



## TheHamm

PrincessV said:


> Regarding weather - it's WAY too early to look at any details! But we've had a pattern so far this season: warm day, followed by a day or two of severe weather (rain, high winds, hail, tornadoes), followed by a few days of cool weather, then repeat. Having cold fronts roll through isn't unusual, but the consistency of this pattern is a bit out of the norm. No idea whether it's expected to continue like this all winter, but the general forecast was for a wetter than normal winter in FL, so maybe (winter is normally our dry season.)



I keep telling myself it is too early to look at tomorrow’s weather (MMVCP in a thunderstorm with little people is not sounding like fun), so if you can guarantee it will be above 10F I will skip all the weather posts until the night I pack 

Regarding bib assignments, if the corrals correspond to last year, a 1:12 10k POT put me in E and 1:13 10k POT friend into F for the half. DB’s math did not support this, so I will be curious to see how it shakes out!


----------



## JeffW

Count me in the camp of "something must be different".  I fully expected to be B for the marathon based on where I've been in previous years and my POT, but my number (4xx) would put me in the middle of A runners based on last year's distribution   I did not improve that much this year.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I keep telling myself it is too early to look at tomorrow’s weather (MMVCP in a thunderstorm with little people is not sounding like fun), so if you can guarantee it will be above 10F I will skip all the weather posts until the night I pack !


Wish I could, but I never foresaw SNOW at WDW, so yeah - anything is possible lol! But 10 is really, really unlikely. Does that help?!


----------



## rteetz

The balloon ladies are in F based on last years corrals so things are for sure gonna change.


----------



## DopeyBadger

I'm sticking with my guess that corral entrance requirements remain unchanged.  A change in number of runners would influence bib #s though.  It'll certainly be interesting to see the real information when it is released.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... does anyone have a chart of corrals for the 10K from last year? I dont remember if they do an official one, but an unofficial would be good too. Just trying to get a vague idea of where I will be, assuming corrals dont change too significantly.



Based on 2017 corrals it was somewhat close to this:

 

That pace is the estimated pace you entered at registration.  It was based on only a very few number of data points so the chance of error is large.


----------



## roxymama

Based on last year I'm in C!!  There are about 300 bibs behind me until D.  So I still think that's close enough to consider me on the borderline.  We shall see.  I was always guessing I'd be in D.

My friend who is potentially faster than me (so was thinking about just running on her own and us hanging in the parks that night) is likely in the very last corral.  She did not have a recent POT to use and choose the slowest time at registration bc was unsure how training would go.  Her last long enough race I think was WDW marathon in 2016.

So now my gut is saying I'll be running solo since I really don't want to be forced to walk due to crowding.  Am I being selfish?


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> The balloon ladies are in F based on last years corrals so things are for sure gonna change.



Oh for sure then it's different!  Too bad, really.  C would have been awesome.  I wish they'd just put the real ones out already.  This speculation is killing me!!


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Based on last year I'm in C!!  There are about 300 bibs behind me until D.  So I still think that's close enough to consider me on the borderline.  We shall see.  I was always guessing I'd be in D.
> 
> My friend who is potentially faster than me (so was thinking about just running on her own and us hanging in the parks that night) is likely in the very last corral.  She did not have a recent POT to use and choose the slowest time at registration bc was unsure how training would go.  Her last long enough race I think was WDW marathon in 2016.
> 
> So now my gut is saying I'll be running solo since I really don't want to be forced to walk due to crowding.  Am I being selfish?


I don’t think it is selfish, I think it is a question of what kind of fun you want and that is different for everyone. That said, i was feeling a little guilty when I thought my friend may be in a corral behind as I am faster and it is my first half so I sort of want to see how it goes on my terms- so I get your feelings and continue to struggle with this myself.


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> I don’t think it is selfish, I think it is a question of what kind of fun you want and that is different for everyone. That said, i was feeling a little guilty when I thought my friend may be in a corral behind as I am faster and it is my first half so I sort of want to see how it goes on my terms- so I get your feelings and continue to struggle with this myself.



This is very true.  This is supposed to be my relaxing, zen trip where I don't care about E ticket rides etc.  But I also love stopping for pictures and love running at my speed which I'm now scared will not be possible from H.  hmmmmmmm.    
Anyone have this scenario and would like to let me know what they decided and how it went?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Spectator Question... Is it realistic to have my husband spectate in DHS and then make it to the finish line in time to see me finish? I'm guessing I should for sure be <45 min between the 2 spots. How does one get from DHS to the finish line? Take the Epcot bus? 


I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?


I have tons of colors if you wanna borrow one!


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?



I’m wearing short sleeves for the marathon. Even if I freeze at the beginning from dropping throwaway layers too early, I know I’ll be on the course long enough that long sleeves will be unnecessary. My sister and I are wearing capris with circle skirts over them.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?



I picked out my sparkle skirt (the kind that has no attached shorts) and a short sleeve shirt.  I'm going to pack shorts, capris, and long pants so morning of I can decide on what goes under my skirt.  Same for packing a long sleeve to go under my shirt if needed.  Basically, gonna overpack. 
And not a faux pas about another RD shirt...that just shows you are super cool because you've rundisney before


----------



## DustyWA

I think it's a mistake to use last year's bib distribution as a guide for determining field size, particularly the Dopey bib distribution.  From 2015-2017, the range for Dopey bibs averaged just under 8,000 (low was 7,737 in 2015, high was 8,127 in 2016).  Last year's anniversary Dopey was 9,516.  Just going back to norms would be a huge drop.

I took a look at how my bib number would compare to the 2016 & 2017.  In both years, my bib would fall in the last 10-20% of corral B.  Assuming DopeyBadger's conversion is accurate (and it seems to have held up), my POT for this year would have me missing corral B in both years by less than a minute.  Alas, I don't have personal history in those years to back it up.

The conclusion I would draw from that it's consistent with the Dopey field not selling out and being smaller than previous years, but it's far from definitive and doesn't necessarily point to a dramatic drop in participation.  Of course, that's just one data point from the earlier corrals.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> When charities and TAs are looking to literally dump bibs there is an issue. This is a down year for marathon weekend.


An issue in what?  Yes, races didn't sell out similar to 2017 and they are down compared to 2018's sell out, but is that considered "down" by them?   We don't have numbers and data and I wouldn't base it all on TAs and charities discounting their unsold bibs.  Maybe some of them over bought with high hopes based on 2018 selling out.   Yes, there will be less runners this year compared to 2018, but there are still thousands that will be there.    We don't have the actual data to say if it's down in their terms or not is all I'm saying.  We can assume things is all.




Dis_Yoda said:


> Hopefully the corrals are released soon and we’ll actually know how many people are running


  We won't know how many actually are running as there are always blank bibs left all over.  For Dark Side a few years ago my brother and I put in all sorts of info and there were blanks left at the end or beginning of ranges.  So, even if there is number 7500 for the marathon that doesn't equal 7500 marathoners registered.



SarahDisney said:


> lso ... does anyone have a chart of corrals for the 10K from last year? I dont remember if they do an official one, but an unofficial would be good too. Just trying to get a vague idea of where I will be, assuming corrals dont change too significantly.


There won't be a 10k corral chart unless it changes this year.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Spectator Question... Is it realistic to have my husband spectate in DHS and then make it to the finish line in time to see me finish? I'm guessing I should for sure be <45 min between the 2 spots. How does one get from DHS to the finish line? Take the Epcot bus?
> 
> 
> I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?



That would be hard I think. Traffic is slower with the races so I can't see him making it there in 45 minutes by bus to see you.  Studios bus stop is a longer walk now to just to get too.    We run on the walking path so that's going to be congested.  The boats I think don't run during the races.  What's more important to see him at? I would have him pick that one and just do it.  The pick me up at Studios would be great seeing him I would think. Then he can get to the finish area when he can to meet you in the post area.

I'm wearing skirts and tanks I made.  If it's cold I'll have arm sleeves I can easily remove if I get too hot.  If it's really really cold as in teens I'll have tights.  You could do a short sleeve and arm sleeves to easily remove.  Never wrong to re-wear outfits, I have.


----------



## BigEeyore

Just to clarify - waivers are not available yet, right?  We are all just getting our numbers from the tracking site? 

I am doing Goofy - 30xxx - my guess is corral C but with what a lot of people are commenting about low numbers I might get bumped up to B.


----------



## cavepig

BigEeyore said:


> Just to clarify - waivers are not available yet, right?  We are all just getting our numbers from the tracking site?
> 
> I am doing Goofy - 30xxx - my guess is corral C but with what a lot of people are commenting about low numbers I might get bumped up to B.


Correct no waivers or corral charts are out yet.  Just tracking went live this morning.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> An issue in what? Yes, races didn't sell out similar to 2017 and they are down compared to 2018's sell out, but is that considered "down" by them. We don't have numbers and data and I wouldn't base it all on TAs and charities discounting their unsold bibs. Maybe some of them over bought with high hopes based on 2018 selling out. Yes, there will be less runners this year compared to 2018, but there are still thousands that will be there. We don't have the actual data to say if it's down in their terms or not is all I'm saying. We can assume things is all.


Ok wait until the corrals are out to see the fields. Just because we don't have public data doesn't mean info doesn't exist. This is down even by 2017 standards. 2018 is not something you can compare it too due to the nature of that event weekend. I am not just assuming all the time.


----------



## DustyWA

BigEeyore said:


> Just to clarify - waivers are not available yet, right?  We are all just getting our numbers from the tracking site?
> 
> I am doing Goofy - 30xxx - my guess is corral C but with what a lot of people are commenting about low numbers I might get bumped up to B.


I got my number from the tracking site.  As for corral assignments, I'm expecting the recent trend towards corrals assignments being based on fixed times (ie. corral C including anyone with POT 4:01-4:30).  The lower bib numbers are just an indication of field size.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Ok wait until the corrals are out to see the fields. Just because we don't have public data doesn't mean info doesn't exist. This is down even by 2017 standards. 2018 is not something you can compare it too due to the nature of that event weekend. I am not just assuming all the time.


  Corrals have blank numbers in them. Not every number is taken in the ranges.  I get there will be less this time.    Do you have the break even points or caps they set for the races?   No, so it's all assuming it's 'down' for them.


----------



## Bree

Happy bib number day! Hopefully we get the corral breakdowns soon. 

@run.minnie.miles I have no idea what I’m wearing for any race yet. I’m thinking shorts/skirt for the half/full with a tee or tank. I’ll add arm warmers if needed. I’m a very hot sweaty runner even when it is cold out.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Corrals have blank numbers in them. Not every number is taken in the ranges.  I get there will be less this time.    Do you have the break even points or caps they set for the races?   No, so it's all assuming it's 'down' for them.


Ok here is my question for you. Do you think this race weekend sold well? Also what do you consider down? 

Obviously we won't see eye to eye on this anyways.


----------



## rteetz

Corrals!

https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/runner-info/


----------



## ZellyB

Corral D as expected.  It was fun to dream about corral C for a short time though.

Woohoo!!  Race weekend, here we come!!!


----------



## Keels

Only 1200 Goofy runners. I'm pretty sure that's not a number that RunDisney would define as "good" ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

So a max of 18k for full, 15k for half

Last there was 20091 finishers for the full and 20816 for the half

The courses should be much more manageable!


----------



## Chaitali

cavepig said:


> A
> That would be hard I think. Traffic is slower with the races so I can't see him making it there in 45 minutes by bus to see you.  Studios bus stop is a longer walk now to just to get too.    We run on the walking path so that's going to be congested.  The boats I think don't run during the races.  What's more important to see him at? I would have him pick that one and just do it.  The pick me up at Studios would be great seeing him I would think. Then he can get to the finish area when he can to meet you in the post area.
> 
> I'm wearing skirts and tanks I made.  If it's cold I'll have arm sleeves I can easily remove if I get too hot.  If it's really really cold as in teens I'll have tights.  You could do a short sleeve and arm sleeves to easily remove.  Never wrong to re-wear outfits, I have.



I agree with this.  I'm going to have my husband be at the studios because I think that will be a great moment for a pick me up.  Plus he can ride rides, and keep himself entertained while waiting for me.  Then he'll take an uber over to Epcot parking lot.  If he gets there in time to see me finish, great.  If not, we'll just meet up afterward in the family meet up area.  It takes runners some time to get from the finish line to the meet up area and it's a long finisher chute so I'm pretty sure he can get there in that amount of time.  Plus, I'm slow so that will help too.  Ideally, he'll have time to purchase a beer to greet me with 

I have a sparkle skits and a short sleeved shirt that I'm planning on wearing.  I'll pack multiple legging options so I can adjust as needed for the weather.  I'll also have arm sleeves and a long sleeved shirt that I can add to the outfit if needed.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Ok here is my question for you. Do you think this race weekend sold well? Also what do you consider down?
> 
> Obviously we won't see eye to eye on this anyways.


I can't answer the sold well because I don't know the caps, profits, etc.  There's a lot more that goes into knowing if it sold well than we can see from the outside.     It doesn't matter what I consider down because I'm not them.    Yes, it's down racers compared to last year.    Compared to 2017 we don't know.   I guess my thing is it's better to phrase things with I think and in my opinion instead of as broad statements meaning I have facts.


----------



## rteetz

I am in F.


----------



## ZellyB

So, if I'm adding correctly from bib numbers last year for Marathon, Goofy and Dopey there were 26,893.  This year the same totals are 16,755.

That's really quick math on my part, but if accurate that's a massive drop.

ETA:  Dopey is very close to the same.  The big drops were the marathon and Goofy.  Oops, ETA again there was also a pretty significant drop in Dopey too.


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... one of my fears was that my POT didnt process properly for some reason. I'm in the corral that I expected based on the POT I submitted, so that's one less thing to worry about.
On to the next freakout ...


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm in C!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> So, if I'm adding correctly from bib numbers last year for Marathon, Goofy and Dopey there were 26,893.  This year the same totals are 16,755.
> 
> That's really quick math on my part, but if accurate that's a massive drop.
> 
> ETA:  Dopey is very close to the same.  The big drops were the marathon and Goofy.  Oops, ETA again there was also a pretty significant drop in Dopey too.



Yup. About a 10K drop for the "majors" of the weekend, and I expect the 5 and 10 to fall in line with that - especially since only three corrals are needed for the 5K.


----------



## lhermiston

B Team.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm in F, which is what I was expecting


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> So, if I'm adding correctly from bib numbers last year for Marathon, Goofy and Dopey there were 26,893.  This year the same totals are 16,755.
> 
> That's really quick math on my part, but if accurate that's a massive drop.
> 
> ETA:  Dopey is very close to the same.  The big drops were the marathon and Goofy.  Oops, ETA again there was also a pretty significant drop in Dopey too.


Yeah Goofy has a very small field.


----------



## camaker

I'll be running Goofy from Corral B.

DD20 will be running the marathon from Corral F.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Let me know if any people on the fringe of my POT guesses come back falling into a corral I didn't predict.  That'll help me refine the current guesses.  I'm guessing I'm probably within 60 seconds on most cutoffs.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm in Corral F.


----------



## steph0808

I'm in Corral B, as expected, for the half. It was nice to dream about A for a while though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m in E. I’m happy with it


----------



## apdebord

I’m one of the first bibs in F for the marathon (I don’t know if that’s truly an indication of how close I was to E or not). Based on the POT I submitted, I knew it was going to be close but assumed I’d be in F.

Is F the giant corral? How hard is it going to be to get moving?


----------



## AFwifelife

F for all 3 of which was expected for no POTs submitted and predicted finishing times selected.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I'm in C!



Me too!  Corral C!

My friend is G.  So now I think I'll just find out what she wants to do and be zen and go with that.  If there really is that many less people, then maybe G won't be so bad and having company will offset it.

If she was planning on running solo anyways no matter the corral...then C it is.


----------



## Bree

Corral D which is what I expected!


----------



## rteetz

apdebord said:


> I’m one of the first bibs in F for the marathon (I don’t know if that’s truly an indication of how close I was to E or not). Based on the POT I submitted, I knew it was going to be close but assumed I’d be in F.
> 
> Is F the giant corral? How hard is it going to be to get moving?


F is usually the biggest. Looks like H is up there to this year. I would try to get to the first wave of F and you should be fine.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Corral D which is what I expected!


My husband is there with you


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> Let me know if any people on the fringe of my POT guesses come back falling into a corral I didn't predict.  That'll help me refine the current guesses.  I'm guessing I'm probably within 60 seconds on most cutoffs.  Thanks in advance!



I think I'm a border case.  I had this response from runDisney comparing a 3:45:30 Full and 1:44:25 Half POT for the marathon

_Thank you for reaching out. We have our verifier calculate the times for you and posted them below:_

_1:44:25 half marathon time would calculate to a 3:40 marathon. Either time would place you in the same corral._
I submitted the Half time and have a 4xx bib number in corral A


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Let me know if any people on the fringe of my POT guesses come back falling into a corral I didn't predict.  That'll help me refine the current guesses.  I'm guessing I'm probably within 60 seconds on most cutoffs.  Thanks in advance!



Your most recent chart you posted today correctly predicted my corral.  And I was near the far end on time.  I am ~500 bibs away from next corral down.


----------



## AFwifelife

apdebord said:


> Is F the giant corral? How hard is it going to be to get moving?



Yes but they set people off in waves. W&D is a smaller race but we were in F wave 2 and didn’t have a problem setting a good pace from the beginning.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> I'll be running Goofy from Corral B.


 Same


----------



## baxter24

I’m in corral D which is what I expected. According to my bib number, I was only off from C by around 15 bib numbers. I used the same proof of time and I’m pretty sure I wasn’t that close to C last year. I guess it goes to show you what the downsize in numbers is this year. Man I hope this means shorter character lines for everyone!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Me too! Corral C!


Well, if you decide to stay in Corral C, you got me!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

C for the marathon exactly as @DopeyBadger predicted!

For the 5k - is it always just 3 corrals? Is it crazy at race start then with three bigger corrals?


----------



## rteetz

Dopey breakdown
Elite - 17
A - 447
B - 463
C - 955
D - 896
E - 685
F - 1941
G - 522
H - 1393

Marathon only Breakdown
Elite - 36
A - 520
B - 532
C - 986
D - 954
E - 669
F - 2627
G - 615
H - 2354

Goofy breakdown
Elite - 14
A - 106
B - 102
C - 181
D - 155
E - 128
F - 301
G - 87
H - 197

Marathon collectively 
Elite - 67
A - 1073
B - 1097
C - 2122
D - 2005
E - 1482
F - 4869
G - 1224
H - 3944


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Let me know if any people on the fringe of my POT guesses come back falling into a corral I didn't predict.  That'll help me refine the current guesses.  I'm guessing I'm probably within 60 seconds on most cutoffs.  Thanks in advance!



My friend and I have PoTs that are 35 seconds apart. I'm in the first 20 bibs of C and she's in the middle of D for Goofy, so that part is way off.


----------



## DustyWA

I'll be starting in corral A.  That's what I was expecting, though my mind was playing the "did you actually post your POT?" game on me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AFwifelife said:


> F for all 3 of which was expected for no POTs submitted and predicted finishing times selected.


I'm in F for the Marathon


----------



## at227

I'm in F for the half! Anyone have any idea what time the first wave of F will start around? 
The last race I did at Disney was 2017 dopey and the corrals were set up differently.


----------



## gsu1988

I'm in D for the Dopey! I will be dropping back to G for the half to run with my daughter in her first Half Marathon.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Goofy D, for Delighted!


----------



## LSUlakes

Team D checking in!


----------



## Keels

Waivers:

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WDWWavr19/verify.php


----------



## CDKG

As expected, I’m joining the party in corral D!


----------



## kleph

Goofy runner in Corral C here, just like @DopeyBadger predicted. My marathon time in October would have put me in B but it was a few days after the POT deadline passed. No biggie. My training has been minimal since the race. I was planning on doing these races slow and steady.


----------



## lahobbs4

D for me and B for husband! I'm thankful for the buffer for the full... I will need it


----------



## KattyBelle

I’m in E, as expected.


----------



## CDKG

My 5k bib number is 711xx. Compared to my marathon bib number, that sounds so high! And there are only 3 corrals?


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> My 5k bib number is 711xx. Compared to my marathon bib number, that sounds so high! And there are only 3 corrals?



Yeah, I'm 70989 for the 5K.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> My 5k bib number is 711xx. Compared to my marathon bib number, that sounds so high! And there are only 3 corrals?


Yes only 3. They did that for Wine and Dine too.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hmm ... I'm really curious how many 5k runners there are. With only 3 corrals, I might be in corral A ... but only if there are over 5000 runners or more (even then, I might be B, but less than that I'm definitely B ... if you assume approximately an even distribution of runners).
Even with a smaller than usual field, there are probably over 5000 5k runners, right?


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> Yeah, I'm 70989 for the 5K.


I’m sure we’re in corral A.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> I’m sure we’re in corral A.



I'm going to have to waste a LOT of time to achieve my 5K goal of finishing last.


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> Hmm ... I'm really curious how many 5k runners there are. With only 3 corrals, I might be in corral A ... but only if there are over 5000 runners or more (even then, I might be B, but less than that I'm definitely B ... if you assume approximately an even distribution of runners).
> Even with a smaller than usual field, there are probably over 5000 5k runners, right?


Maybe the 5k bibs start at 70,000? Just looking for a head start on those character photos!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> D**n FOMO.
> 
> D**n me seeing this late (for me.. ikr).
> 
> D**n, what do you call the Oswald/half challenge?


The SleeplessKnight used to be terrified of running a 5K and Half on back to back days because he feared it would destroy his chances of finishing the half challenge?  And yet now I've run 4 10K/Half Challenge races, will run Dopey next month, and have a Half Marathon followed by a 5K later that same day next year coming. 



JulieODC said:


> Tempting.....
> 
> For those who have done the 5k in the past, what time were you back at your room? My one hesitation is it delaying our start to the day (heading to MK that day)....


I ran this year's Dark Side 5K in over 90 minutes plus I had to get something I had lost on the course at lost and found.  We had 9:40 ADRs at Be Our Guest.  We got done back to POFQ from Epcot at about between 8:00 and 8:30 and yes we made our 9:40 ADR in the MK using Disney transportation with time to spare and both my sister and I showered and all that good stuff.



roxymama said:


> So now my gut is saying I'll be running solo since I really don't want to be forced to walk due to crowding. Am I being selfish?


I think it depends on the race experience you desire in comparison to the race experience your friend wants.  My little sister and I have run 6 races together.  We have an understanding that we race at what we feel like on that day.  On one occasion, I had a better corral than her and we started from our respective corrals.  



TheHamm said:


> I don’t think it is selfish, I think it is a question of what kind of fun you want and that is different for everyone. That said, i was feeling a little guilty when I thought my friend may be in a corral behind as I am faster and it is my first half so I sort of want to see how it goes on my terms- so I get your feelings and continue to struggle with this myself.


In my opinion, you need to evaluate what you want out of these kinds of races and proceed accordingly.  We pay a lot of money for the runDisney experience and if that means if a runner wants to stop for every character, they should do that and not feel guilty.  I do think a runner should clearly tell their friends what the expectations are so that each runner can decide for themselves what kind of race they want to have.  

I stop for photos in runDisney races and lots of photos in Star Wars races.  My little sister only stopped for Ewoks and the speeder bikes in this year's Dark Side Half.  We each enjoyed the race for what we got out of it.   



roxymama said:


> But I also love stopping for pictures and love running at my speed which I'm now scared will not be possible from H. hmmmmmmm.
> Anyone have this scenario and would like to let me know what they decided and how it went?


In 2017, I really disliked the Dark Side corrals.  They grouped all over 3 hour finishers in the last corral.  I had concerns that this might impact my ability to stop as often as I wanted to since both the Dark Side Challenge and Kessel Run/10th Anniversary Coast to Coast were on the line and I did not want to be swept with those on the line.  As it turned out, I got more photos than I ever have before in a race and learned firsthand how they warn you about being swept without actually being swept.  I was pleasantly surprised at how the lines were 5-10 minutes for the most popular characters instead of the 20-30 minutes conservatively speaking I usually see at Disneyland character stops for the most popular.  



roxymama said:


> My friend is G. So now I think I'll just find out what she wants to do and be zen and go with that. If there really is that many less people, then maybe G won't be so bad and having company will offset it.


Whatever you decide, make your peace with it beforehand and I think you'll enjoy the experience for what it is a whole lot more.  



rteetz said:


> F is usually the biggest. Looks like H is up there to this year. I would try to get to the first wave of F and you should be fine.


Add me to the list of corral F.  I'm happy as it's not the last corral.  I told them I estimated a sub 6 hour finish so that's where they put me.  My trick will be since I'll be on the slower end of that corral, I need to make sure I'm very respectful of the runners who are on the faster end of that corral.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> My friend and I have PoTs that are 35 seconds apart. I'm in the first 20 bibs of C and she's in the middle of D for Goofy, so that part is way off.


weird, Can she see if they'll change her corral ?


----------



## SarahDisney

CDKG said:


> Maybe the 5k bibs start at 70,000? Just looking for a head start on those character photos!



Yep, they do.
For the 5k and 10k (which starts at 60,000), I tend to ignore the first number and look at the last 4.
My last 4 could be A or B, depending on the size of the field. I think.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I'll be running the Dopey from Corral F. First runDisney event (aside from virtual running shorts) and did not have a PoT to submit, although I expect to be around the 4 hour mark.

Would it be too crowded for me to find my own pace if I plan on keeping 9min/miles, or after the first mile or so it should be less crowded?

Also, is there a corral placement for the 5/10k? (I read there's only 3) so is it first come, first corral, or also based on time?

Thanks!! Can't wait to meet you all in person in a few weeks!!


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Spectator Question... Is it realistic to have my husband spectate in DHS and then make it to the finish line in time to see me finish? I'm guessing I should for sure be <45 min between the 2 spots. How does one get from DHS to the finish line? Take the Epcot bus?


Is there an EP bus from DHS? I thought the only option was boat. This would be really tough unless he has park admission to go through EP, in which case he could walk to the back entrance of EP, walk through the park, exit and walk to the finish. That could probably be done in about 20 minutes if he really hustles.



> I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?


Well, this year I started off in a tank, under a long sleeve tech shirt, under a fleece jacket, under a blanket, and tights under sweatpants. I finished in a tank and tights, but had the long sleeve shirt back on within 10 mins of finishing because I got chilled. in 2016 I wore a tank and skirt the entire race. It's anyone's guess!



Dis_Yoda said:


> So a max of 18k for full, 15k for half
> 
> Last there was 20091 finishers for the full and 20816 for the half
> 
> The courses should be much more manageable!


Best news I've heard yet! 



CDKG said:


> Maybe the 5k bibs start at 70,000? Just looking for a head start on those character photos!


Safe assumption, as the 10K starts with 60001 and Half starts with 40001 and goes through the 50000s.


----------



## PrincessV

Apparently "D" was for keep on Dreaming Princess V!  F it is for the marathon.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> Is there an EP bus from DHS? I thought the only option was boat. This would be really tough unless he has park admission to go through EP, in which case he could walk to the back entrance of EP, walk through the park, exit and walk to the finish. That could probably be done in about 20 minutes if he really hustles.


There is a bus.  I thought of the walking too but won't it be crowded with all the runners to make good time.  I'm trying to picture regular guests walking on the path when we run and can't.


----------



## huskies90

Corral B for Goofy as expected. My half marathon POT in November would have put me in A.


----------



## ScooterScott44

@DustyWA I’ll see you in A.  But doing Dopey so it will not be race effort by marathon day.

ETA - Got bib 5 for Castaway Cay, but DS and DW are 6 and 7 so I don’t think this is seeded.

Quick observation on the corrals and start.  Does anyone anticipate that the decrease in numbers will impact the cut on the back end.  So does that mean the final wave will get running only 30 minutes behind the 5:30 start, as opposed to 45 minutes later?  If the balloon ladies get going that much earlier, the cushion on the back end could be slimmer than in the past.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> There is a bus.  I thought of the walking too but won't it be crowded with all the runners to make good time.  I'm trying to picture regular guests walking on the path when we run and can't.


Hard to explain, but there is a second "path" just to the right and sort of above the path we run - it's technically more of a service road, but is what's used for non-race foot traffic when a race is using the regular path.


----------



## mankle30

In Corral E for the marathon, as expected (Bib# 33xx). Just wondering how we find out 5k bib numbers?


----------



## StarGirl11

F pretty much what I expected. Especially after the double whammy that was jet lag and heat at Berlin killing my shot at PoTing. One of these days I swear I’m going to PR on a fast course...Maybe I should look into running the Colorado Marathon next year. That’s supposed to be a fast course.

And yeah both of my PRs this year came on hilly courses. First at Colfax with the 4 mile uphill. And then again at NYC. After bonking at the half way. Just not fast enough after the honk to get in sub 5:30. Though at least I don’t have the six plus moniker hanging over my head anymore.


----------



## SarahDisney

mankle30 said:


> In Corral E for the marathon, as expected (Bib# 33xx). Just wondering how we find out 5k bib numbers?



They're on the bottom of the waiver. Theres a link to waivers above (and in the email runDisney sent out today which you may or may not have received)


----------



## StarGirl11

mankle30 said:


> In Corral E for the marathon, as expected (Bib# 33xx). Just wondering how we find out 5k bib numbers?



You can look at the waivers but they don’t post corrals for 5k in advance.


----------



## ScooterScott44

PrincessV said:


> Hard to explain, but there is a second "path" just to the right and sort of above the path we run - it's technically more of a service road, but is what's used for non-race foot traffic when a race is using the regular path.


It sounds like you are referencing the service road/backstage for the Boardwalk villas.  That only extends up to the tennis courts so from the studios to that point there is no route other than the path that is usd by the marathon.


----------



## JBinORL

I missed corral A by 2 friggin' bib numbers


----------



## BigEeyore

Running Goofy from Corral C as expected! 

The numbers definitely seem to be way down compared to last year...


----------



## SarahDisney

I took the bus from DHS to Epcot during the marathon in 2016.
Also, if anyone curious, there are buses from DHS to the Swolphin. So if your plan is to mini golf on marathon morning, you can get to DHS and go from there.
#LifeExperiences


----------



## cburnett11

My wife and I will be starting in Corral F.

@DopeyBadger I submitted a POT for her, even though it didn't equate to a sub 530 time... but it would've equated to the 530s.  Her bib number starts with a 3, so they may have sorta taken her POT into consideration when giving her a number in the proper corral.  Doesn't really matter, just more data for you.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Also, is there a corral placement for the 5/10k? (I read there's only 3) so is it first come, first corral, or also based on time?



For the 5k and 10k your corral assignment will be on your bib when you pick it up.


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> Spectator Question... Is it realistic to have my husband spectate in DHS and then make it to the finish line in time to see me finish? I'm guessing I should for sure be <45 min between the 2 spots. How does one get from DHS to the finish line? Take the Epcot bus?



I personally have my family see me in DHS every year because it is such a good place (about mile 23) for a mental boost.  Leaving WWoS, I just think about getting to see them, and then after seeing them I'm "less than a 5k to the finish".  My family tried to make it from DHS to the finish line quite a few years ago, and it didn't work out.  They ended up getting there as I was exiting bag check.  I finished those last 3 miles in around 27 minutes, so at less than 45 min, I'm guessing it'll be a coin flip if he makes it.  I'd much rather have them in DHS since spectators are so separated at the finish line.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Yup. About a 10K drop for the "majors" of the weekend, and I expect the 5 and 10 to fall in line with that - especially since only three corrals are needed for the 5K.



I'd say that counts as entries being down, low, and not good. I doubt this will cause them to lower prices or make any other significant changes, but one can always hope, right?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

If @TeeterTots doesnt find me at AKL, I’m going to cry


----------



## TeeterTots

Dis_Yoda said:


> If @TeeterTots doesnt find me at AKL, I’m going to cry


Don’t cry! I will! I promise!


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> View attachment 370762



Not sure if there’s a file since I haven’t had time to go through all 450 pages. But I’m at PoFQ from the 8th to the 14th.


----------



## rteetz

StarGirl11 said:


> Not sure if there’s a file since I haven’t had time to go through all 450 pages. But I’m at PoFQ from the 8th to the 14th.


I will add you.


----------



## Desdemona924

run.minnie.miles said:


> Spectator Question... Is it realistic to have my husband spectate in DHS and then make it to the finish line in time to see me finish? I'm guessing I should for sure be <45 min between the 2 spots. How does one get from DHS to the finish line? Take the Epcot bus?
> 
> 
> I also have no idea what to wear for the marathon, which is very unlike me. I don't think I'll wear shorts... but is it going to be too warm for long sleeves?? Is it a faux pas to re-wear a shirt made for another rD weekend? Maybe I should get a sparkle skirt?



Add me as someone who would vote for having him see you at DHS. A friend worked there last year and I stopped in Starbucks, sorry Trolley Car Cafe, to see him really quick. It was a huge pick me up and I felt really fast for the last few miles. I wasn't, but that's not the point.


----------



## goingthedistance

ZellyB said:


> So, if I'm adding correctly from bib numbers last year for Marathon, Goofy and Dopey there were 26,893.  This year the same totals are 16,755.
> 
> That's really quick math on my part, but if accurate that's a massive drop.
> 
> ETA:  Dopey is very close to the same.  The big drops were the marathon and Goofy.  Oops, ETA again there was also a pretty significant drop in Dopey too.



So taking this calculation a little further.  We know there were just over 20k finishers last year (Marathonguide has 20,025 finishers for 2018).  So only 74.4% of marathon/goofy/dopey bib numbers finished the marathon.  If we assume same attrition rate against race bib numbers assigned for 2019, we can project about 12,500 finishers for marathon in 2019 which would be the smallest number of finishers since 2008 when there were 12,951 finishers.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> I think I'm a border case.  I had this response from runDisney comparing a 3:45:30 Full and 1:44:25 Half POT for the marathon
> 
> _Thank you for reaching out. We have our verifier calculate the times for you and posted them below:_
> 
> _1:44:25 half marathon time would calculate to a 3:40 marathon. Either time would place you in the same corral._
> I submitted the Half time and have a 4xx bib number in corral A



Thanks for the data!  Looks to be off by about 23 seconds from the cutoff I had.  Was your bib # really close to the cutoff?



ErinBoBerin said:


> For the 5k - is it always just 3 corrals? Is it crazy at race start then with three bigger corrals?



Having 3 corrals for the 5k is new to marathon weekend.  In the recent past, there were 6 corrals.  I anticipate they will have mini-waves which will make it "seem" like the same number of waves.  My guess is that they just combined A-B, C-D, and E-F from 2018 and made three 2019 corrals.  The biggest difference is that someone who could potentially be at the front of 2018 B, can now be at the front of 2019 A.  So if corral positioning matters in anyway to a person, then earlier timing is better.  But if you planned to be at the back of B (if it were like 2018), then being at the back of 2019 A would be roughly the same in theory.  The rate at which people cross the line will be roughly the same regardless of the number of corrals though.  2017 Marathon with 16 corrals vs 2018 Marathon with 8 corrals showed that to be true.



Keels said:


> My friend and I have PoTs that are 35 seconds apart. I'm in the first 20 bibs of C and she's in the middle of D for Goofy, so that part is way off.



That's interesting.  Can you share the two POTs?  Are you both doing Goofy?  That certainly seems way off.



at227 said:


> I'm in F for the half! Anyone have any idea what time the first wave of F will start around?



Here are 2018 Marathon start times.  I would guess the HM was very close to this.  This chart was made using a combination of my own personal start time and a difference of gun time to chip time for runners in various further back corrals.  It's not absolutely perfect, but very close.

 



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Would it be too crowded for me to find my own pace if I plan on keeping 9min/miles, or after the first mile or so it should be less crowded?



It'll be crowded, but it will eventually thin out somewhat.  There's good data to show it's possible to run all sorts of times from all the corrals.  Be patient, be courteous, and make your move when you have space.  The biggest problem area will probably be in the theme parks and around mile 7 in cone alley.



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Also, is there a corral placement for the 5/10k? (I read there's only 3) so is it first come, first corral, or also based on time?



There is corral placement for the 5k and 10k.  You won't find it out until you get your bib.  It was based on your estimated pace you entered at registration.  I believe this below chart is somewhat close to reality.  Since the 2019 5k has three corrals, then combine A/B, C/D, and E/F.

 



ScooterScott44 said:


> Quick observation on the corrals and start. Does anyone anticipate that the decrease in numbers will impact the cut on the back end. So does that mean the final wave will get running only 30 minutes behind the 5:30 start, as opposed to 45 minutes later? If the balloon ladies get going that much earlier, the cushion on the back end could be slimmer than in the past.



It's a fair question.  In my experience at looking at the data, it seems the start time of the last people is relatively consistent amongst all race weekends even though the number of runners fluctuates.  What I think you'll see is a continued regimented release of mini-waves.  So the timing of those waves remains constant (see above), but the number of runners within the waves would go down.  This is purely a guess though as I certainly can't be sure.  It would be a bummer though for those on the back end to lose more of their cushion.



cburnett11 said:


> @DopeyBadger I submitted a POT for her, even though it didn't equate to a sub 530 time... but it would've equated to the 530s. Her bib number starts with a 3, so they may have sorta taken her POT into consideration when giving her a number in the proper corral. Doesn't really matter, just more data for you.



Makes sense to me.  I believe I saw a case of that last year as well.  Where someone submitted a POT very close to the POT cutoff and was given one of the first bib #s in the first non-POT corral (F).


----------



## PCFriar80

Okay, I guess next up is race shirt colors and design?


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> That's interesting. Can you share the two POTs? Are you both doing Goofy? That certainly seems way off.



1:56:50 and 1:57:23. Both for Goofy.


----------



## roxymama

StarGirl11 said:


> F pretty much what I expected. Especially after the double whammy that was jet lag and heat at Berlin killing my shot at PoTing. One of these days I swear I’m going to PR on a fast course...Maybe I should look into running the Colorado Marathon next year. That’s supposed to be a fast course.
> 
> And yeah both of my PRs this year came on hilly courses. First at Colfax with the 4 mile uphill. And then again at NYC. After bonking at the half way. Just not fast enough after the honk to get in sub 5:30. Though at least I don’t have the six plus moniker hanging over my head anymore.



Not sure if you've ran it before but Chicago is pancake flat. 
You may be best off finding a spring or fall half marathon local to you and going that route for a POT?



JBinORL said:


> I missed corral A by 2 friggin' bib numbers



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!



rteetz said:


> View attachment 370762



AOA 1/11-1/14 for me


----------



## DustyWA

ScooterScott44 said:


> @DustyWA I’ll see you in A.  But doing Dopey so it will not be race effort by marathon day.
> 
> ETA - Got bib 5 for Castaway Cay, but DS and DW are 6 and 7 so I don’t think this is seeded.
> 
> Quick observation on the corrals and start.  Does anyone anticipate that the decrease in numbers will impact the cut on the back end.  So does that mean the final wave will get running only 30 minutes behind the 5:30 start, as opposed to 45 minutes later?  If the balloon ladies get going that much earlier, the cushion on the back end could be slimmer than in the past.


I'm also doing Dopey and not racing it.  This one is all about enjoying the experience and I'll need to conserve my energy enough to still be mobile for park time both before and after the weekend.  It'll be interesting to see how many of the Dead Last Start folks catch up with me!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I guess next up is race shirt colors and design?


That's investigator @Keels job.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> I missed corral A by 2 friggin' bib numbers



What was your POT submission?  That'll be useful data because I have someone with a POT that was 5 off A as well and someone else who was just inside A cutoff.



Keels said:


> 1:56:50 and 1:57:23. Both for Goofy.



Wow that is way off.  You seem solidly in C (1:53-2:07) based on my guess.  But her HM of a 1:57 is being equated to a 4:30-5:00 marathon.  She would had to have a Rigel conversion just over a 1.20 instead of a 1.06 like the rest of the calculations.  If she somehow even mistakenly chose a 10 mile POT instead of a HM that wouldn't make sense either because a 1:57:23 10 miler would be a non-submittable POT (cutoff of 1:56:30).  I'm sure you've already told her to do so, but I would definitely think this is a case that warrants emailing Track Shack to double check their conversion.


----------



## Dan1

I'm sorry; I'm sorry; I'm sorry. Just like two years ago when DW and I ran, I cannot find the post herein wherein y'all are able to determine your corral for the 1/2 and the full.  I have our bib numbers from the waivers I printed this afternoon. With those numbers, how are y'all determining your coral assignments?  DW is doing the Dopey and I am slugging through the 1/2.
Appreciate if someone could repeat the post on the source to look for our corrals.
Many thanks and, again, sorry for asking something y'all already know.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Corral F for the half- expected and ok with it

Apparently fail as a parent as I didn’t put the right birthdate in for my toddler.. but least it was only days not years so she’s still in the right race..


----------



## garneska

i am in coral B for the marathon, so is DH.  I am running the 10K and i am pretty certain i am in A for that my number is 60290. @DopeyBadger our times fit with your prediction.  We used our DS half basically 1:52 half marathon and we are in B.  Even with my Chicago Marathon time it would put me in B.

See you in B @camaker and @cavepig


----------



## rteetz

Dan1 said:


> I'm sorry; I'm sorry; I'm sorry. Just like two years ago when DW and I ran, I cannot find the post herein wherein y'all are able to determine your corral for the 1/2 and the full.  I have our bib numbers from the waivers I printed this afternoon. With those numbers, how are y'all determining your coral assignments?  DW is doing the Dopey and I am slugging through the 1/2.
> Appreciate if someone could repeat the post on the source to look for our corrals.
> Many thanks and, again, sorry for asking something y'all already know.


On the runDisney page there is a corral chart. That is where you match your number with the corral.


----------



## cavepig

Dan1 said:


> I'm sorry; I'm sorry; I'm sorry. Just like two years ago when DW and I ran, I cannot find the post herein wherein y'all are able to determine your corral for the 1/2 and the full.  I have our bib numbers from the waivers I printed this afternoon. With those numbers, how are y'all determining your coral assignments?  DW is doing the Dopey and I am slugging through the 1/2.
> Appreciate if someone could repeat the post on the source to look for our corrals.
> Many thanks and, again, sorry for asking something y'all already know.


  Under Runner Info, scroll to see corral assignments.

https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/runner-info/


----------



## StarGirl11

roxymama said:


> Not sure if you've ran it before but Chicago is pancake flat.
> You may be best off finding a spring or fall half marathon local to you and going that route for a POT?



I did Chicago back in October of last year. And I kind of swore off of it until I'm fast enough that I'm not starting an hour after the elites. I was kind of meh to the whole thing to be honest, at least when compared to the other majors. I've enjoyed the other majors far more.

Though to be honest the only reason I'm even doing Berlin again despite there also being a heat issue for me when I ran it is because I also want to do the roller marathon the day before. So that's what's getting me back for a second and probably final year. But I did enjoy the atmosphere more at Berlin then I did at Chicago. 

The only disadvantage to staying local is I don't get the elevation boost that comes with dropping from 5,000 ft to sea level. And yeah that is a rather large advantage. Can shave up to 30 seconds off my average minute per mile pace. 

That and we only have one marathon in the entire city of Denver (the Colorado Marathon is up in Fort Collins). And as said before it isn't PR friendly. Probably was the most beat up I've felt after a race was after Colfax, and yes that includes Dopey. It took a week for the soreness to finally fade after Colfax. I'm usually back to normal after a couple of days from Dopey. So I've sworn off the full distance from Colfax to say the least...

Thanks for trying to help though!


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Wow that is way off. You seem solidly in C (1:53-2:07) based on my guess. But her HM of a 1:57 is being equated to a 4:30-5:00 marathon. She would had to have a Rigel conversion just over a 1.20 instead of a 1.06 like the rest of the calculations. If she somehow even mistakenly chose a 10 mile POT instead of a HM that wouldn't make sense either because a 1:57:23 10 miler would be a non-submittable POT (cutoff of 1:56:30). I'm sure you've already told her to do so, but I would definitely think this is a case that warrants emailing Track Shack to double check their conversion.



She used the same PoT for Dopey this year and was in C. So we'll see.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> That's investigator @Keels job.



These are the colors available from Champion for 2019:


A better look:


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the data!  Looks to be off by about 23 seconds from the cutoff I had.  Was your bib # really close to the cutoff?



I'm around 70 numbers inside of the cutoff


----------



## Barca33Runner

Where is the info on only 3 corrals for the 5k? I’m at work and not doing a very good job of keeping up or reading for full comprehension.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> These are the colors available from Champion for 2019:
> View attachment 370772


I have grey and black dopey so hopefully a better color this year.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Where is the info on only 3 corrals for the 5k? I’m at work and not doing a very good job of keeping up or reading for full comprehension.


If you look at the staging map in the event guide it shows 3 corrals.


----------



## StarGirl11

Keels said:


> She used the same PoT for Dopey this year and was in C. So we'll see.



Did you guys register fairly far apart? I've always wondered if making the cutoff for corrals is also influenced by when you register. Though if that was the case you would think your friend would be closer to the C/D margin and not halfway through D...


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> If you look at the staging map in the event guide it shows 3 corrals.



Ah, I knew everyone was working on a different level than I am. 10k 3 as well?


----------



## StarGirl11

Barca33Runner said:


> Ah, I knew everyone was working on a different level than I am. 10k 3 as well?



10k goes to F actually. Which where its going to get interesting for Dopey. Guessing for now there is going to be two letters on the 5/10 bib.


----------



## Dan1

cavepig said:


> Under Runner Info, scroll to see corral assignments.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/runner-info/



Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Have a magical day!


----------



## tidefan

I am in Corral E (32xx) for the full, right in line with @DopeyBadger ‘s prediction.  POT was a HM of 2:28:02


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> I'm around 70 numbers inside of the cutoff



That's very interesting.  I've got someone else with a POT HM of 1:44:53 (so +28 seconds to you) that is 5 bibs out of corral A.  So those 28 seconds (if ranked) are about 75 bibs between you.  I'll be curious to see @JBinORL HM time.  I guess mathematically speaking 28 seconds representing 70 bibs or 12.5% of corral A (70/557) seems a bit off to me.  But that's because the back-end of corral A has empty bibs.  No one is assigned anything from 526 to 557.  So that's 30 empty spots there.  So you're really about 40 from the cutoff, but even still that seems a bit high (7.6% of assigned bibs in corral A in a maximal 28 second gap).  I guess it's certainly possible.


----------



## PrincessV

ScooterScott44 said:


> It sounds like you are referencing the service road/backstage for the Boardwalk villas.  That only extends up to the tennis courts so from the studios to that point there is no route other than the path that is usd by the marathon.


He'd have to take to the grass for part of the way, or detour through BW, which isn't bad, either, since you'd still be diagonally cutting over toward EP. But people very much do walk to/from DHS during the marathon - I've done it!


----------



## JeffW

StarGirl11 said:


> Guessing for now there is going to be two letters on the 5/10 bib.



This is the part that confuses me.  Not sure why they would add the additional complexity/overhead of having the 5k and 10k be different.  Even if numbers are down, just have fewer people in each of the 6 corrals?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JeffW said:


> I personally have my family see me in DHS every year because it is such a good place (about mile 23) for a mental boost.  Leaving WWoS, I just think about getting to see them, and then after seeing them I'm "less than a 5k to the finish".  My family tried to make it from DHS to the finish line quite a few years ago, and it didn't work out.  They ended up getting there as I was exiting bag check.  I finished those last 3 miles in around 27 minutes, so at less than 45 min, I'm guessing it'll be a coin flip if he makes it.  I'd much rather have them in DHS since spectators are so separated at the finish line.



Thanks! Sounds like it's not doable, which I was expecting. I'll let him pick where he wants to go 
I plan on running those last 3 miles faster than 45 min btw, but I was thinking that was the max that it would take if I am dead. But even if I am dead, sounds like he won't see me finish in this plan (which would be ok).


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> That's very interesting.  I've got someone else with a POT HM of 1:44:53 (so +28 seconds to you) that is 5 bibs out of corral A.  So those 28 seconds (if ranked) are about 75 bibs between you.  I'll be curious to see @JBinORL HM time.  I guess mathematically speaking 28 seconds representing 70 bibs or 12.5% of corral A (70/557) seems a bit off to me.  But that's because the back-end of corral A has empty bibs.  No one is assigned anything from 526 to 557.  So that's 30 empty spots there.  So you're really about 40 from the cutoff, but even still that seems a bit high (7.6% of assigned bibs in corral A in a maximal 28 second gap).  I guess it's certainly possible.



There are between 30-50 bibs held back and not issued for each corral at rD races - these are generally VIP or sponsor bibs, or in this case, bibs are held back since you can still purchase entries into all the races and are able to submit a corral time.

They're not usually sequential, but sometimes if you check the sign-in books real closely you'll sometimes see blank lines around names where names should be. They're kept in a little box at Runner Relations.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> There are between 30-50 bibs held back and not issued for each corral at rD races - these are generally VIP or sponsor bibs, or in this case, bibs are held back since you can still purchase entries into all the races and are able to submit a corral time.
> 
> They're not usually sequential, but sometimes if you check the sign-in books real closely you'll sometimes see blank lines around names where names should be. They're kept in a little box at Runner Relations.



That's good to know.  That'll be useful in honing in on these cutoffs as closely as I can get them.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> That's good to know.  That'll be useful in honing in on these cutoffs as closely as I can get them.



That's just what I remembered from this January. I think for 2019 there will be even more - you can still register for all the races and submit a proof of time. Two years ago when they sold Marathon at the Expo, you couldn't give a proof of time and were automatically in the last corral - that would definitely be a deterrent for anyone thinking of registering last-minute with such a significant drop-off in registrations. Plus, it's not THAT hard to add someone to a corral - Runner Relations moves more people around than you would think, especially for the Challenges.


----------



## a-mad

Holy cow... haven't visited the boards since yesterday morning and saw an additional 10 pages of activity, so I figured some big news must have been released! 

Looks like I'll be in Corral B for the Dopey... 

This is all gettin' real!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@DopeyBadger - my husband had a 2:01:05 proof of time and was put in D so they are doing some strange things


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis_Yoda said:


> @DopeyBadger - my husband had a 2:01:05 proof of time and was put in D so they are doing some strange things



I'd email Track Shack for sure because a 2:01 HM is far from a 4:30 M (about a 1.15 conversion which is an average marathon performance conversion but far from their normal conversion of 1.08 *which is a correction from a prior message with @Keels where I stated the conversion should have been a 1.06.  I was mistaken as the HM corrals conversion is a 1.06 but the M conversion is a 1.08 based on the data I've collected thus far).  There's got to be some sort of glitch going on around there.  I'd love to see if they put in writing/email that their "industry standard calculator" says that a 2:01 HM is a 4:31-5:00 M.


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> @DopeyBadger - my husband had a 2:01:05 proof of time and was put in D so they are doing some strange things



On that ginormous Facebook group there are issues popping up like this. RunDisney is claiming computer software malfunction, but they are making corrections.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

DopeyBadger said:


> Having 3 corrals for the 5k is new to marathon weekend. In the recent past, there were 6 corrals. I anticipate they will have mini-waves which will make it "seem" like the same number of waves. My guess is that they just combined A-B, C-D, and E-F from 2018 and made three 2019 corrals. The biggest difference is that someone who could potentially be at the front of 2018 B, can now be at the front of 2019 A. So if corral positioning matters in anyway to a person, then earlier timing is better. But if you planned to be at the back of B (if it were like 2018), then being at the back of 2019 A would be roughly the same in theory. The rate at which people cross the line will be roughly the same regardless of the number of corrals though. 2017 Marathon with 16 corrals vs 2018 Marathon with 8 corrals showed that to be true.



Great thank you!


----------



## Wendy98

You people are a wealth of info.  I pop in sporadically because I know I will read it here first.

I am bib 16--there are several numbers below that not assigned to anyone.  My biggest goal is to hurry up so I can get to my California Grill Bruch ADR.


----------



## Simba's Girl

DH is in F for Dopey (his POT was on the cutoff so didn't submit)
I'm in F for Marathon (No POT)

I'm exactly where I wanted to be/should be.


----------



## rteetz

Saw the pacer list on FB


----------



## Philo2020

Dis_Yoda said:


> @DopeyBadger - my husband had a 2:01:05 proof of time and was put in D so they are doing some strange things



Just to add here, I put in a POT for HM of 2:01:02 and am right in the middle of C based on bib number


----------



## Philo2020

rteetz said:


> View attachment 370762



POP stay for me, 01-08 to 01-14-2019.


----------



## TCB in FLA

DopeyBadger said:


> Let me know if any people on the fringe of my POT guesses come back falling into a corral I didn't predict.  That'll help me refine the current guesses.  I'm guessing I'm probably within 60 seconds on most cutoffs.  Thanks in advance!


I was right on the edge of your predicted Dopey’s Corral D cutoff with a 2:20:57 half. I ended up in D (yah!!!!), about 320 from the cutoff.


----------



## Baloo in MI

How exciting that bib numbers and corral info is out!  I am shocked at the drop off in participants.  I am excited to live vicariously through you all.  But I have to admit that the FOMO is strong in me!


----------



## lhermiston

Is anyone tracking everyone’s corral assignments or is anyone interested in doing so? I feel like this was something @DopeyBadger did in the past (along with maybe anticipated pace and some other info?). 

If there’s any interest in doing something like this, let me know. I’ll do it unless someone else is chomping at the bit, I would just need to wait until this weekend. 

Short of that, I’d be happy to just connect with anyone else in my corral. It’s nice to have someone to chat with before the race starts.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm in corral E just as @DopeyBadger predicted. I'm happy.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Dis_Yoda said:


> I've personally placed my bib on my leg for a few races.  It isn't a no-no - it just isn't done a lot.


Thanks everyone for the replies! This is my first Disney event and the race policies say the bib must be centered on your torso on your outermost garment. Glad to hear this isn't enforced. I always wear bibs on my leg so it'd be weird to do put it anywhere else! Hopefully it's not too big. I guess my belt will be my backup plan.


----------



## Ellie_

Beyond excited that I was placed in corral D for my first rundisney race! Was honestly expecting one of the last corrals so this is a hugely pleasant surprise.


----------



## PrincessMickey

StarGirl11 said:


> The only disadvantage to staying local is I don't get the elevation boost that comes with dropping from 5,000 ft to sea level. And yeah that is a rather large advantage. Can shave up to 30 seconds off my average minute per mile pace.
> 
> That and we only have one marathon in the entire city of Denver (the Colorado Marathon is up in Fort Collins). And as said before it isn't PR friendly. Probably was the most beat up I've felt after a race was after Colfax, and yes that includes Dopey. It took a week for the soreness to finally fade after Colfax. I'm usually back to normal after a couple of days from Dopey. So I've sworn off the full distance from Colfax to say the least...
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though!



Have you seen this marathon? I got an email with a coupon code today. Disney will be my first marathon so I haven’t decided yet if I’ll want to do another or just stick with halfs going forward. Also not sure how my legs would feel only running downhill. 

https://www.runrevel.com/rdv?_ref=COLORUN


----------



## wdvak

Dopey Corral F for me too, don’t know how that happened. I thought I would be G, and would have been happy with that as I have been struggling the past couple of months on the over 13 mile distances. 

I’m hoping the people (many of whom are in my corral - yay) and atmosphere helps pull me along.  At the moment I’m doubtful of finishing Sunday. 113 laps today for 15 miles, which is always more difficult indoors for me than outside. Good thing is I’ve found applesauce seems to be a great fueling food for me.


----------



## a-mad

Hey everybody - quick question if anyone has dealt with something like this.  We discovered today that I input the wrong birthdate for my bro-in-law when I originally registered back in July.  I input 10/16/69 rather than 12/16/69.  It wouldn't change his age or division at all, but I also didn't want it to create a problem when he picks up his bibs if they look to see if the birthdate matches registration.  At the same time, I didn't dare "edit" his registration at this point since his number and corral have been assigned, etc. and I didn't know if that would create a problem.  I can call RD and discuss with them tomorrow, but thought I would put the question out there if something similar has happened to anyone else.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody - quick question if anyone has dealt with something like this.  We discovered today that I input the wrong birthdate for my bro-in-law when I originally registered back in July.  I input 10/16/69 rather than 12/16/69.  It wouldn't change his age or division at all, but I also didn't want it to create a problem when he picks up his bibs if they look to see if the birthdate matches registration.  At the same time, I didn't dare "edit" his registration at this point since his number and corral have been assigned, etc. and I didn't know if that would create a problem.  I can call RD and discuss with them tomorrow, but thought I would put the question out there if something similar has happened to anyone else.  Thanks!


My birth year is wrong. I emailed them about it and am waiting for a response.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> My birth year is wrong. I emailed them about it and am waiting for a response.



@rteetz is trying to fake his age so he can drink on the course! Scandal!


----------



## jennamfeo

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody - quick question if anyone has dealt with something like this.  We discovered today that I input the wrong birthdate for my bro-in-law when I originally registered back in July.  I input 10/16/69 rather than 12/16/69.  It wouldn't change his age or division at all, but I also didn't want it to create a problem when he picks up his bibs if they look to see if the birthdate matches registration.  At the same time, I didn't dare "edit" his registration at this point since his number and corral have been assigned, etc. and I didn't know if that would create a problem.  I can call RD and discuss with them tomorrow, but thought I would put the question out there if something similar has happened to anyone else.  Thanks!


I think I had my birthday wrong a few years back for a DL race and an email sorted it just fine.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

@DopeyBadger was right on with his corral prediction, as I just missed out on A and landed in B with my proof of time.  It just tells me that I need to get the A proof of time this Marathon with the help of Billy's training and then celebrate it afterwards


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz is trying to fake his age so he can drink on the course! Scandal!


You caught me!


----------



## mankle30

SarahDisney said:


> They're on the bottom of the waiver. Theres a link to waivers above (and in the email runDisney sent out today which you may or may not have received)



Thank you! But did not receive.


----------



## Novatrix

Smack dab in the middle of corral B. 

I'm excited to see what the course is like with a lower turn-out. Hopefully Disney doesn't cut back on character stops in response.


----------



## UNCBear24

garneska said:


> i am in coral B for the marathon, so is DH.  I am running the 10K and i am pretty certain i am in A for that my number is 60290. @DopeyBadger our times fit with your prediction.  We used our DS half basically 1:52 half marathon and we are in B.  Even with my Chicago Marathon time it would put me in B.
> 
> See you in B @camaker and @cavepig


I'm in B for the marathon also.  25 days to go!


----------



## mankle30

PrincessMickey said:


> Have you seen this marathon? I got an email with a coupon code today. Disney will be my first marathon so I haven’t decided yet if I’ll want to do another or just stick with halfs going forward. Also not sure how my legs would feel only running downhill.
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv?_ref=COLORUN



Wow. That would be brutal on the quads! There's a downhill 10k here in Toronto every May that has a net downhill of just under 100ft and I've been sore after running that. Can't imagine how shredded the thighs would be with 5000ft descent!


----------



## UNCBear24

StarGirl11 said:


> That and we only have one marathon in the entire city of Denver (the Colorado Marathon is up in Fort Collins). And as said before it isn't PR friendly. Probably was the most beat up I've felt after a race was after Colfax, and yes that includes Dopey. It took a week for the soreness to finally fade after Colfax. I'm usually back to normal after a couple of days from Dopey. So I've sworn off the full distance from Colfax to say the least...
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though![/QUOTE
> 
> Try running the Colfax 10 mile and you miss the all the uphill portion of the course.  That might be what I do in 2019.


----------



## StarGirl11

PrincessMickey said:


> Have you seen this marathon? I got an email with a coupon code today. Disney will be my first marathon so I haven’t decided yet if I’ll want to do another or just stick with halfs going forward. Also not sure how my legs would feel only running downhill.
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv?_ref=COLORUN



Two words: starting elevation. 10,512 feet is no joke. That’s higher then the elevation of Leadville, which mind you is the highest city in the entire country.


I think I’m more inclined to do Colfax a second time then start a race that starts at nearly twice the elevation that I live and train at. Because any downhill boost I might get is going to be nullified by the increase in elevation. Coming up that high ain’t exactly easy

@UNCBear24 

Colfax 10 might consider if I don’t find anything else that fits my needs.


Though Colorado Marathon still looks like the best option. Downhill almost all the way and starts at a much more reasonable altitude then Revel Rockies.
Eyeballing Mt Hood Revel if Dad is still working in the area next June. Starts at elevation I train at most of the year but drops off quick enough that I’ll get the elevation boost along with the downhill boost within a few miles.

And holy crap the DisBoard is being a pain on mobile tonight.


----------



## UNCBear24

I get it @StarGirl11. Running at 10,000 feet is not easy.  I like all the oxygen at sea level though!


----------



## natb

Hi! New to the runDisney thing and signed up on a whim to do the 10K in January. Should I have gotten an email from rD lately? I only have the confirmation from when I signed up in November..


----------



## rteetz

natb said:


> Hi! New to the runDisney thing and signed up on a whim to do the 10K in January. Should I have gotten an email from rD lately? I only have the confirmation from when I signed up in November..


They sent out emails today saying they released the event guide and such but not everyone gets those. As long as you have your confirmation you’re fine.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> They sent out emails today saying they released the event guide and such but not everyone gets those. As long as you have your confirmation you’re fine.



Go to bed, Teez.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Go to bed, Teez.


Are you my mother?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Are you my mother?



I COULD BE. THINK ABOUT HOW MISERABLE THAT WOULD BE.


----------



## PrincessMickey

@UNCBear24 
@StarGirl11 
I did the colfax 10 mile this year. I loved the start, they start waves about 10-15 people at a time and then blends into the marathon runners so there’s no mass start. My only complaint unless you run with others and can leave a car at the finish is the only way back to your car is an rtd ticket they give you. You have to take the bus, then light rail, then walk back to your car, there is no shuttle bus. It was horrible. If I run colfax again it will most likely be the half. The only way I would do the 10 is if I have a ride at the end.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I COULD BE. THINK ABOUT HOW MISERABLE THAT WOULD BE.


That would be pretty bad...


----------



## BigEeyore

I saw in one of the run Disney FB groups where somebody posted that numbers were down 33% this year compared to last! 

Also in other rD news - they released dates for race weekend in 2019-2020, and no DL races to be seen .  A lot of people are speculated that the #'s are way down because of the lack of a C2C medal. 

Hoping this inspires rD to change things up a bit - offer more swag and freebies, offer some new challenges, offer some more unique races like the ToT 10miler. We shall see!


----------



## Bree

I wish they had non-Galloway pacers. I know I can leap frog with one of the JG groups, but it’s not the same since you aren’t really part of the herd.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Saw the pacer list on FB
> 
> View attachment 370786



Jeff Galloway is pacing in corral F for the full. That’s kind of neat if you run/walk.


----------



## LdyStormy76

natb said:


> Hi! New to the runDisney thing and signed up on a whim to do the 10K in January. Should I have gotten an email from rD lately? I only have the confirmation from when I signed up in November..



Check your spam filter. Mine ended up there yesterday for some crazy reason.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Is anyone tracking everyone’s corral assignments or is anyone interested in doing so? I feel like this was something @DopeyBadger did in the past (along with maybe anticipated pace and some other info?).
> 
> If there’s any interest in doing something like this, let me know. I’ll do it unless someone else is chomping at the bit, I would just need to wait until this weekend.
> 
> Short of that, I’d be happy to just connect with anyone else in my corral. It’s nice to have someone to chat with before the race starts.


I don't think anyone is.  He usually asked us corral, races, pace, race outfit I think too.  It could be a Sunday question although we are running out of Sundays.


----------



## cavepig

With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?

This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.


----------



## at227

Hi everyone, I'm thinking about signing up for the 5k in addition to the half. If I run a 30 minute 5k and I don't waste anytime after the race what time around do you think I could get back to the yacht club? 
Also anyone just signed up for the 5k? What corral did you get?

Thanks all!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Starting in corral B. So excited.



cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?



I will do 21 miles on Christmas Eve in Florida! Nice change from the cold runs in update New York. I am looking forward to the taper. I have had to make a lot of adjustments to my weekday runs but still getting a decent number of miles. So close...


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?


Last long run for me is this Sat - 20-22 miles. Cut-back long runs of 10 and 7 after that. No derailments here so far! <knocks on wood>


----------



## LdyStormy76

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?.



Up until Monday I was doing okay, and then the wheels fell off.  Spent almost 2 days at the vet with our boy dog, ended up losing him on Tuesday.  Managed to aggravate the ankle I hurt in September in the process.  My last really long run of 12 miles is scheduled for Sunday, but between being in a funk and the fact that the girl dog had turned into Super Velcro Puppy and has started freaking out when being left alone I have no idea if any training will be done before DH gets home sometime next week  (his mom is hospitalized after cancer surgery).  DopeyBadger has reworked the next two weeks for me already so there is a plan for me once I can get going again.



at227 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking about signing up for the 5k in addition to the half. If I run a 30 minute 5k and I don't waste anytime after the race what time around do you think I could get back to the yacht club?
> Also anyone just signed up for the 5k? What corral did you get?
> 
> Thanks all!



5k corral assignments are unknown until you pick up your bib.  Depending on the corral it possible that you will be finished before everyone has started and will have to sit on the bus until that part of the course is clear.  Someone who started in A last year might have a better idea as to when the busses started post race, but I would plan on not being back until between 7 and 7:30 at the earliest, depending on corral assignment and the post race bus wait it could be 8:30.  Keep in mind that when corral C starts the course is full of people so you will be doing a lot of weaving and dodging.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Is anyone tracking everyone’s corral assignments or is anyone interested in doing so? I feel like this was something @DopeyBadger did in the past (along with maybe anticipated pace and some other info?).
> 
> If there’s any interest in doing something like this, let me know. I’ll do it unless someone else is chomping at the bit, I would just need to wait until this weekend.
> 
> Short of that, I’d be happy to just connect with anyone else in my corral. It’s nice to have someone to chat with before the race starts.



I can email you the spreadsheet as well if you want so you don't have to start at ground zero if you don't want to.  I'm currently working on the timing scenarios given the reduced number of runners.  If @Keels and @FFigawi (or anyone else for that matter) could give all the alcohol locations on courses and the times they open then I can double check the conditional formatting statements are setup for those as well.



at227 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking about signing up for the 5k in addition to the half. If I run a 30 minute 5k and I don't waste anytime after the race what time around do you think I could get back to the yacht club?
> Also anyone just signed up for the 5k? What corral did you get?



Your corral would be based on estimated pace given at registration in a normal case.  I can't say for sure this close to race day that remains the case, but given the reduced number of runners it's possible they would still corral you appropriately.

I anticipate the 5k start times to be around, A at 5:30am (10 min/mile or faster estimate), B at 5:46am (10-12 min/mile estimate) and C at 6:08am (12-16 min/mile estimate).  These are approximate guesses based on past history and don't have to be indicators of the future.  Be aware that if you are using the Disney bus transportation to get back to your hotel that the buses heading back do not start until about ~6:30am.  So while you may be in Corral A, and you may finish in 30 min (at 6:00am), you'd still have to wait till 6:30am minimally to use bus transportation.  So consider another method of transportation if you want to head back earlier.


----------



## jhoannam

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.



It’s corral D for me. Woohoo! 

I’ve got my longest run this Saturday, 20 miles. I’m feeling good about it. I was super nervous for my 18 2 weeks ago but that went great, I felt like I could have kept running. After that it’s 12 and 8 for the long runs. Next week is going to be tough for me since I’ll be on vacation in San Diego! I’m more worried about the 12 next Saturday than the 20 this weekend.


----------



## at227

Great thank you all for the good info!


----------



## apdebord

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.



10 tomorrow, 20 Sunday.  Temps tomorrow will be close to 70! Then sunny at mid-50s Sunday! Perfect!  Long run of 12 to close out 2018, then long run of 8 a week before the race.  This is the first training plan I've done where I haven't skipped a run, and I think it's paying off.  Training is going much better than I thought it would for sure.  My hip is giving me some trouble; I have to brace something to stand up, but once I get moving it's okay.  It's like it has to warm up or something. I massaged last night and woke up to some gnarly bruising, but it does feel a bit looser today.  Hopefully I'll figure it out in the next 3 weeks!



LdyStormy76 said:


> Up until Monday I was doing okay, and then the wheels fell off.  Spent almost 2 days at the vet with our boy dog, ended up losing him on Tuesday.  Managed to aggravate the ankle I hurt in September in the process.  My last really long run of 12 miles is scheduled for Sunday, but between being in a funk and the fact that the girl dog had turned into Super Velcro Puppy and has started freaking out when being left alone I have no idea if any training will be done before DH gets home sometime next week  (his mom is hospitalized after cancer surgery).  DopeyBadger has reworked the next two weeks for me already so there is a plan for me once I can get going again.



I'm so sorry for your loss and all that you're going through!


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?


I have my last long run on Sunday - 19 miles. I will begin tapering next week and plan to really knock down my miles as we get to race weekend.  Since I am now planning to come in earlier in the week, I will most likely do one short run at Disney - Probably Wednesday before resting Thursday and Friday before Goofy.  Knock on wood, so far things have gone well with training. Weather has been great in the Northeast and I have only missed 1 of my planned runs in over the last 14+ weeks. I feel like if I can get through this weekend, I will be as ready as I can be for the races.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm trying to just get back to enough fitness to not die during the marathon.    We have back-to-backs this weekend.  9 on Saturday and 13 on Sunday.  Then it's taper time.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training. When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit? Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?



This is my last big weekend. 6 on Friday, 9 on Saturday and 17 on Sunday, then I head to Taper Town. Crazy to think about how close we are to the race(s). 



DopeyBadger said:


> I can email you the spreadsheet as well if you want so you don't have to start at ground zero if you don't want to. I'm currently working on the timing scenarios given the reduced number of runners. If @Keels and @FFigawi (or anyone else for that matter) could give all the alcohol locations on courses and the times they open then I can double check the conditional formatting statements are setup for those as well.



If you could email me your template, that’d be awesome. 

I’ll do a call out for anyone who wants to be included Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Please hold off until then because I’ll lose track on mobile.


----------



## camaker

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.



I'm pretty much in a holding pattern right now after last weekend's race.  I'm taking this week off for recovery and won't start running again until Saturday at the earliest.  I've been having some PF twinges since the race so I'm going to be monitoring that pretty closely in hopes of preventing a pre-Goofy flare-up.  Ideally, I would probably get 6-7 in this Saturday and then long runs of 10 and 6-7 the following two weekends.  It's all playing things by ear at this point.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Jeff Galloway is pacing in corral F for the full. That’s kind of neat if you run/walk.


That is cool I didn’t even notice that.


----------



## pluto377

I have 20-22 scheduled for Saturday. It was supposed to be day 4 of my second dopey simulation, but I missed yesterday and haven’t run since last Wednesday due to illness. I still feel awful but I’m going out later today to see what I can do. It might end up being a reverse simulation since I can run Christmas Eve and day. 

I’m officially in F for dopey. A little nervous with less runners that I won’t have enough buffer to keep pace but I am glad that the course might be less crowded.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’m planning on doing 20 this Saturday and then just keep running regularly up until the race.


----------



## BigEeyore

Last big weekend of training before tapering for Goofy - planning on 6-7 on Saturday, and 20 on Sunday (supposed to do 10 on Saturday but I have to be at work early that day and can't get that much mileage in).


----------



## DustyWA

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.


I'll be doing a 13 mile long run this weekend.  I haven't decided what I'll do the following weekend, but my long run will likely be somewhere around 10 miles.  My fitness is where I want it to be and I'm not anticipating any excessive difficulty finishing Dopey.  I'll just need to make sure I take it slow!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training. When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit? Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?


I can't believe how close it is! I feel kind of unprepared for the travel aspect, but have been happy with my training. I had to modify a week due to some foot issues, but overall it's gone well. This is my "peak week," so I did 5 miles on Monday, 10 miles yesterday, have 5 miles tonight and then the BIG 20 MILER on Saturday. I am so ready to have that run completed, it's kind of been looming over me for the last month. I think Christmas coming right after this big run is perfect timing, bring on all the yummy food and cozy pjs!


----------



## JeffW

PrincessMickey said:


> Have you seen this marathon? I got an email with a coupon code today. Disney will be my first marathon so I haven’t decided yet if I’ll want to do another or just stick with halfs going forward. Also not sure how my legs would feel only running downhill.
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv?_ref=COLORUN



My hometown race is the previously mentioned Colorado Marathon (http://comarathon.com/raceinfo).  It has A LOT less elevation drop than this and still beats up my knees and hips each year when I run it.  To lose almost 5000 feet over 26 miles would necessitate some pretty serious training on downhills (not to mention the whole 10,000 ft starting elevation).  You do a lot more "braking" with your muscles when running downhill like that, and it takes a toll if you don't train for it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Alright, some corral math for those interested:



The 2018 Marathon Weekend corrals.  It shows the number of bibs of each type in each corral in the left charts for the M (top) and HM (bottom).  The cumulative bib count (red column) shows the number of runners ahead/within of that particular corral.  The % ahead (green column) shows the % of the field ahead.  The % within (orange column) shows the % of the field contained within that corral.  So in 2018 the non-POT marathon corrals (F, G, and H) made up ~55% of the field containing 15, 23, and 16.5% of the field respectively.

Here are the 2019 Marathon Weekend corrals.



The total number of bibs in the marathon is down from 26893 to 17097.  The HM is relatively steady at 27663 vs 25145.  The non-POT marathon corrals make up ~56% of the field for the marathon and about 65% of the HM field (similar to 2018).  However, as I predicted a few months ago, people have gotten wise.  The F corral (fastest non-POT corral) has gone from 15% of the field to 27-31% of the field for the M and HM.  But, for the marathon that increase in % is offset by less actual participants (meaning marathon corral F in 2018 had 4055 runners and 2019 has 4872).  But the HM corral F is a different story given 4160 vs 7744 runners (a near doubling in size for Corral F of the HM).  Since H is relatively steady, we can see that the majority of these runners came from corral G.

As for timing and congestion on course, there are a few ways runDisney could handle it, but I narrowed my analysis to the two most likely.  This is more specific to the marathon given the HM is roughly the same size, thus the expected start times remains the same.

*Scenario 1 - They keep the start time of the last person constant at roughly 6:31am.
*
This is the method I anticipate they will use.  The start of the race is roughly 5:30am.  The last person usually crosses the start around 6:31am (based on 61 min gap of gun-chip time).  The number of runners has dropped from 26983 to 17907.  The rate at which they send runners across the starting line when it was 26983 varied from 350-450 per minute.  In this case, it would drop by about 33%.  So the rate would be 230-300 runners per minute instead.  I'd anticipate they'd keep a similar number of mini-waves.  In 2018, there were 8 corrals and 25 total mini-waves:



Given the shift in runners from G to F, I'd anticipate those to swap.  There will probably be 6-7 waves in F and 3-4 waves in G instead.  Given the slowed rate, the reduced number of runners, and a constant ending time in this scenario, all runners from A through H would experience a roughly 33% drop in congestion on the course.  So if you used to have two people shoulder to shoulder with you in 2018, then in 2019 you would expect to have only one person shoulder to shoulder with you.

The following would be my estimated expected start times:



This is what runDisney should do, but I can't be certain they will do this.  I would guess with a high likelihood of probability that the HM start times will look awfully similar to this.

*Scenario 2 - They keep the rate of runners across the starting line constant and thus the last runner will not cross at 6:31am.*

In this scenario, the number of runners across the starting line is the same rate as years past.  The 10000th runner in 2018 crossed at about 5:54am and was in the front of Corral E.  In 2019, the 10000th runner will be towards the back of Corral F.  But in both years (2018 and 2019), that person would cross at 5:54am.  Since the number of runners in 2019 is reduced, but the rate remains constant from 2018 and 2019, it means the last person in 2019 would cross the start line sooner than 6:31am.

That 17907th person crossed around 6:16am in 2018.  So in 2019, the anticipated last person to cross would be around 6:16am as well (again rate constant).  That would reduce the back-end cushion from the balloon ladies (sweep) by a variable amount but maximally 15 min.



So in this scenario (based on rate of runners crossing the line), a runner in A would start at 5:31am, and a runner in G would start at 6:02am (see "Rate Timing").  Whereas, in Scenario #1 (constant start time of last person, see "End Timing") Corral A would start at 5:31am, but G would start at 6:18am instead.  The thing that is noticeable is the start time of Corrals A through C are still roughly the same.  The disparity starts to open up around Corral D as that is where the biggest difference between 2018 and 2019 starts to exist.  As you can see, runners in Corral A would have a reduced cushion by 15 min.  Instead of getting a 60 min cushion on the sweep and having a near maximal finish around 8:00, now instead they are around a maximal finish of 7:45 hours.  For a runner in Corral E, their cushion was reduced from 37 min down to 30 min (or loss of 7 min; drop of maximal finish from 7:37 down to 7:30).

I don't anticipate that this is the method runDisney will use.  The course would remain as congested as year's past (because rate constant) and runners would lose cushion from the sweep.  I see the timing just being different from them and I'm sure they like to keep timing much more constant and known rather than a bigger variable.  So I still believe Scenario #1 is more likely for the M and HM start times.


----------



## mankle30

Going for a 14-16 miler on Saturday. Then it's taper, although I'll be doing fairly long (8-10mile) harder workouts over the course of the taper.


----------



## Bree

I was supposed to be the race shirt spy today as a volunteer, but weather is horrible. I’m literally sitting in a car line to pick my son up from school and they just issued a warning on the radio to seek shelter because a tornado just formed about 10 miles away. I would have had to drive home in the worst of the weather.



cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.



I have 8 Friday, 14 Saturday and then things start winding down. Next week my longest run is 8 miles and the following week has a 10 miler mid week.


----------



## JeffW

StarGirl11 said:


> Though Colorado Marathon still looks like the best option. Downhill almost all the way and starts at a much more reasonable altitude then Revel Rockies.



I'm biased, since the Colorado Marathon is my hometown race, but I really like it.  I've run the half or the full every year for about 7 years.  The first 16 miles of the marathon are on the road in a river canyon, so there is alternating right/left camber on the road that will wear on your legs, along with the downhill.  But it is SOOO much better than Colfax, IMHO


----------



## Donna3271

ACK!!!! SO UPSET!!!! I usually place in my age group! I am in corral H!!!!! I think I may have not included a link when I submitted proof of time!!!! I literally feel sick! Has anyone ever been this far back? Is it difficult to get around the walkers? I am going to have a horrible time! I am so competitive, I just feel so deflated. Any advise?!!! TIA!!!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm currently working on the timing scenarios given the reduced number of runners.  If @Keels and @FFigawi (or anyone else for that matter) could give all the alcohol locations on courses and the times they open then I can double check the conditional formatting statements are setup for those as well.



The first major alcohol location on course is the Thirsty River Bar in AK near mile 13. In the past two years, they have opened it between 7 and 730. I'd expect the same will be true again this year. The next real opportunity for alcohol is in DHS as I have not heard of the bars and carts in ESPN being open during the race. Plus, they're a bit out of the way. Once in DHS, you can buy booze at the bars and carts starting at 11. With the course now running along the BW side of the lake, you can probably get a drink at one of the bars along there even earlier than 11. I think I've seen the margarita cart open before then. In Epcot, the bars normally open between 11 and 12 depending on the location. I'm sure @Keels will jump in here and correct all the things I got wrong.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> *Scenario 1 - They keep the start time of the last person constant at roughly 6:31am.
> *
> This is the method I anticipate they will use.


I agree. Back in the days before they had so many corrals, and that was because the overall field was smaller, and there were no mini-waves, it still took about an hour from first starters to last starters. The corrals were huge and still took time to get through the start, even without the pausing to do mini-waves. Even races like W&D that had 12,000 runners took about an hour to clear the start.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Donna3271 said:


> ACK!!!! SO UPSET!!!! I usually place in my age group! I am in corral H!!!!! I think I may have not included a link when I submitted proof of time!!!! I literally feel sick! Has anyone ever been this far back? Is it difficult to get around the walkers? I am going to have a horrible time! I am so competitive, I just feel so deflated. Any advise?!!! TIA!!!



You can attempt to show at runner's relations at the expo that you were corralled inappropriately.  Bring evidence that your POT was submitted (like a screen shot) of your registration.  You can also bring with you a copy of the POT to see if you can be helped.  Conversely, you could also try emailing Track Shack to see if the error was on their end and they might be willing to move your corral starting position.  I'd be as kind and as courteous as possible.

However, in dealing with the possibility of starting in Corral H.  Here is some evidence that shows runners finished as fast as 3:10 in the marathon from that corral starting position.  A total of 5 runners went sub 3:30, 24 runners went sub 4:00, and 85 runners sub-4:30 from actually starting in corral H (and not corral jumping) in 2018.

 

-Devereaux finished 2nd place in her AG, 11th female overall, 92nd overall, missed no timing mats, and the splits look to be appropriate on the surface.  
-Bruce finished 3rd place in AG, 113th overall, missed no timing mats, and splits are good as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> I agree. Back in the days before they had so many corrals, and that was because the overall field was smaller, and there were no mini-waves, it still took about an hour from first starters to last starters. The corrals were huge and still took time to get through the start, even without the pausing to do mini-waves. Even races like W&D that had 12,000 runners took about an hour to clear the start.



Agreed.  Similarly, the 5k/10k at marathon weekend have roughly 12,000 runners and they take about 60 min to go from start to finish.  The rate is altered across the line, but the total time remains constant.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> In Epcot, the bars normally open between 11 and 12 depending on the location.


One exception is the Boulangerie in France, which opens early for breakfast... and serves champagne and mimosas, and probably beer, too, well before the other places open at 11. My favorite detour


----------



## Donna3271

DopeyBadger said:


> You can attempt to show at runner's relations at the expo that you were corralled inappropriately.  Bring evidence that your POT was submitted (like a screen shot) of your registration.  You can also bring with you a copy of the POT to see if you can be helped.  Conversely, you could also try emailing Track Shack to see if the error was on their end and they might be willing to move your corral starting position.  I'd be as kind and as courteous as possible.
> 
> However, in dealing with the possibility of starting in Corral H.  Here is some evidence that shows runners finished as fast as 3:10 in the marathon from that corral starting position.  A total of 5 runners went sub 3:30, 24 runners went sub 4:00, and 85 runners sub-4:30 from actually starting in corral H (and not corral jumping) in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 370843
> 
> -Devereaux finished 2nd place in her AG, 11th female overall, 92nd overall, missed no timing mats, and the splits look to be appropriate on the surface.
> -Bruce finished 3rd place in AG, 113th overall, missed no timing mats, and splits are good as well.



You are the best for doing this! I appreciate it. I'll try to get it fixed, but am not optimistic!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> The first major alcohol location on course is the Thirsty River Bar in AK near mile 13. In the past two years, they have opened it between 7 and 730. I'd expect the same will be true again this year. The next real opportunity for alcohol is in DHS as I have not heard of the bars and carts in ESPN being open during the race. Plus, they're a bit out of the way. Once in DHS, you can buy booze at the bars and carts starting at 11. With the course now running along the BW side of the lake, you can probably get a drink at one of the bars along there even earlier than 11. I think I've seen the margarita cart open before then. In Epcot, the bars normally open between 11 and 12 depending on the location. I'm sure @Keels will jump in here and correct all the things I got wrong.



So I've got:

-7:30am Thirsty River
-9:00am Les Halles/Joffrey's
-11:00am "Other" EPCOT alcohol

Looks like I need to add:

-11:00am DHS
-Unk BW Bars


----------



## SarahDisney

Guys, is there such thing as too many running skirts? Asking for a friend.

Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.


Absolutely, without a second thought!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Guys, is there such thing as too many running skirts? Asking for a friend.
> 
> Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.



I think you have very little risk of damage during a 5K... you should be fine!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I must be totally missing this, but does anyone see if/what other liquids will be available at water stops?

Also, I find the fuel stops to be a little odd. No sport beans until Mile 16? Why 2 banana stops? (#TeamNOBananas!)


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I must be totally missing this, but does anyone see if/what other liquids will be available at water stops?
> 
> Also, I find the fuel stops to be a little odd. No sport beans until Mile 16? Why 2 banana stops? (#TeamNOBananas!)


Its usually a powerade mix. So it tends to be watered down powerade. 

I only seem to remember one banana stop so thats weird that there are two. I love the chocolate stop. Give me all the chocolate!


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> So I've got:
> 
> -7:30am Thirsty River
> -9:00am Les Halles/Joffrey's
> -11:00am "Other" EPCOT alcohol
> 
> Looks like I need to add:
> 
> -11:00am DHS
> -Unk BW Bars



The popcorn cart at Epcot in front of Electric Umbrella opens when the park opens - they serve beer (Bud Light and Sam Seasonal/Yuengling) and occasionally have had a canned beverage by Malibu Rum.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Its usually a powerade mix. So it tends to be watered down powerade.
> 
> I only seem to remember one banana stop so thats weird that there are two. I love the chocolate stop. Give me all the chocolate!



There are definitely 2 banana stops.  One after the out and back, prior to entry into AK and a second inside WWoS shortly before exiting.  #marathonbananasrock


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> I must be totally missing this, but does anyone see if/what other liquids will be available at water stops?
> 
> Also, I find the fuel stops to be a little odd. No sport beans until Mile 16? Why 2 banana stops? (#TeamNOBananas!)



At W&D it was watered down lemon lime. Hopefully they don’t switch the flavor because that’s my favorite lol.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> There are definitely 2 banana stops.  One after the out and back, prior to entry into AK and a second inside WWoS shortly before exiting.  #marathonbananasrock


You're probably right. I remember the pre-AK one. I don't remember the WWoS one though.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> At W&D it was watered down lemon lime. Hopefully they don’t switch the flavor because that’s my favorite lol.


As long as they don't go back to that cherry flavor.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> You're probably right. I remember the pre-AK one. I don't remember the WWoS one though.



I think the WWoS one was shortly before the comedian and the "road signs" with jokes as you approached the exit.  Definitely after the baseball stadium.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Guys, is there such thing as too many running skirts? Asking for a friend.
> 
> Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.



Ditto others.  I wouldn't hesitate for a 5k in a style I've worn before.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> There are definitely 2 banana stops.  One after the out and back, prior to entry into AK and a second inside WWoS shortly before exiting.  #marathonbananasrock



Yep.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I think the WWoS one was shortly before the comedian and the "road signs" with jokes as you approached the exit.  Definitely after the baseball stadium.


Yes I think I remember now. There is so much time spent in WWoS I forget what's all in there.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Yes I think I remember now. There is so much time spent in WWoS I forget what's all in there.



Those miles are in what I like to call the "concussion stage" of the marathon.  It's all a bit of a fog...


----------



## John VN

Bree said:


> Jeff Galloway is pacing in corral F for the full. That’s kind of neat if you run/walk.



SOOO COOL 

Typical McFlurry John *duh* moment not connecting Jeff G as pacer.  https://www.disboards.com/attachments/49015671_10215950277923854_1083383604672724992_n-jpg.370786/

Thinking about asking if he would like to join me for a M&M McFlurry at mile 15.5, my treat. 

McFlurry John


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> Guys, is there such thing as too many running skirts? Asking for a friend.
> 
> Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.



For every Disney race I've ever ran (with the exception of the marathon) I've never tested out my race outfit beforehand. That was very unfortunate the time I dressed as Tinkerbell for the Princess 5K and wore wings.  Never again.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> Since I am now planning to come in earlier in the week, I will most likely do one short run at Disney - Probably Wednesday before resting Thursday and Friday before Goofy.


I was contemplating running once we get in, but I have a feeling I won't run until Goofy. So, Tuesday will be my last run here before the half most likely.



camaker said:


> I've been having some PF twinges since the race so I'm going to be monitoring that pretty closely in hopes of preventing a pre-Goofy flare-up. Ideally, I would probably get 6-7 in this Saturday and then long runs of 10 and 6-7 the following two weekends. It's all playing things by ear at this point.


Oh that is a pain, I totally feel for you.   I hope it calms down before.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> I am so ready to have that run completed, it's kind of been looming over me for the last month. I think Christmas coming right after this big run is perfect timing, bring on all the yummy food and cozy pjs!


You've got it, imagine characters popping out to say HI as you go!  Cozy PJs are the best this time of year!



Bree said:


> I was supposed to be the race shirt spy today as a volunteer, but weather is horrible. I’m literally sitting in a car line to pick my son up from school and they just issued a warning on the radio to seek shelter because a tornado just formed about 10 miles away. I would have had to drive home in the worst of the weather.


My sister in law was texting me how her planned long run today would be messed up with the storms and mentioned the tornado warnings!  Not fun!   Stay safe!



SarahDisney said:


> Guys, is there such thing as too many running skirts? Asking for a friend.
> 
> Also ... would you wear a new skirt for the 5k if it's the same style that you've worn before but a new color. I know nothing new on race day, but I've worn the style before and if I order today, I dont know when things will arrive so I may not have time to practice in it.


Never too many skirts!  I would wear the new skirt since you've ran in the same style before.   Heck, both my running outfits are sewn but I won't be able to test them out as it's too cold.  They fit and I've made 2 of the styles before and the other 2 fit similar so I'm just hoping they run fine.



run.minnie.miles said:


> I must be totally missing this, but does anyone see if/what other liquids will be available at water stops?
> 
> Also, I find the fuel stops to be a little odd. No sport beans until Mile 16? Why 2 banana stops? (#TeamNOBananas!)


 Yeah I need more often than what they offer.  I bring my own gels since beans don't work for me and bananas scare me.  



rteetz said:


> As long as they don't go back to that cherry flavor.


  I feel I'm the only who liked the clear cherry.  Was it lemon lime at Wine and Dine?


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I feel I'm the only who liked the clear cherry. Was it lemon lime at Wine and Dine?


Yes it was lemon lime.


----------



## bananabean

run.minnie.miles said:


> Why 2 banana stops? (#TeamNOBananas!)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

bananabean said:


> View attachment 370892


I need to convince my husband to do that costume


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> I feel I'm the only who liked the clear cherry.


Nope, me too! I don't particularly  like Powerade in the first place, but of the Powerade options, that clear cherry stuff came the closest to the Glacier Cherry Gatorade I like.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> I feel I'm the only who liked the clear cherry.  Was it lemon lime at Wine and Dine?


Blue Powerade is my favorite but I do like the white cherry - more than the lemon lime.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone else notice on the pre-race staging maps that it looks like the only port o potties are in the corral areas for the 5k and 10k?  There are not any in the Welcome Plaza and it does not look like we have access to the Reunion Lot for those two races.  Or is this just a poor map design and we do have access to that lot pre race?


----------



## garneska

@LdyStormy76 i am so sorry for the loss of your pup.  It is so hard.  Peace and hugs.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone else notice on the pre-race staging maps that it looks like the only port o potties are in the corral areas for the 5k and 10k?  There are not any in the Welcome Plaza and it does not look like we have access to the Reunion Lot for those two races.  Or is this just a poor map design and we do have access to that lot pre race?



Definitely think it's just how it's drawn.  Otherwise you wouldn't be able to get to Gear Check.  Additionally, the path on the 5k Staging Map has you walking through where the "Information Booth" is on the Finish map.  You will be able to access the Reunion Area prior to the race starting.  There are pottys in both the corral area and in the reunion area.  More like this (minus the corral # change):


----------



## Simba's Girl

My last LR is Saturday 4hrs. Then it's taper time...how the heck did that happen???


----------



## BigEeyore

@DopeyBadger - you are amazing with all the stats and info! Thanks for sharing! Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LdyStormy76 said:


> Up until Monday I was doing okay, and then the wheels fell off.  Spent almost 2 days at the vet with our boy dog, ended up losing him on Tuesday.  Managed to aggravate the ankle I hurt in September in the process.  My last really long run of 12 miles is scheduled for Sunday, but between being in a funk and the fact that the girl dog had turned into Super Velcro Puppy and has started freaking out when being left alone I have no idea if any training will be done before DH gets home sometime next week  (his mom is hospitalized after cancer surgery).



I’m so sorry for your loss!  That is heartbreaking.  Rest the ankle and take care of your Velcro puppy.  She’s grieving as well.  Your base fitness should be able to carry you thru.


----------



## roxymama

@LdyStormy76 so sorry to hear.  If could volunteer myself to be velcro-ed on by your puppy while you run, I totally would.  

@SarahDisney as a known "wearing things for the first time during a race if they are sort of like things that that you have worn before" offender I support your 5k skirt.  I personally have never ran in my HM skirt, but it's same brand and size as ones I've ran in A LOT.  Oh wait, I've never ran in the shirt either...I probably should.  Maybe tonight.

PS Is it ok to tell hubby that I have more miles than I really do tonight so that I can go to Target on the way to the gym and get his stocking stuffers without him knowing.  

PSS @DopeyBadger I'm probably not allowed to substitute out miles walked in Target for anything on my training plan for tonight right?


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> PSS @DopeyBadger I'm probably not allowed to substitute out miles walked in Target for anything on my training plan for tonight right?



I'm not overly concerned about it.  You've been mostly on point thus far, and your peak week is next week because you're doing the HM.  So if you miss some of the blind HM Tempo miles tonight, then you'll be fine.  You could cut the WU/CD to 0.5 mile each, then drop the HM Tempo portion to 3 miles, and you'd be highly unlikely to notice the effect of this change on race day.  That drops about 30 min off the total run.


----------



## UNCBear24

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.


My last long run is 20 miles tomorrow.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm not overly concerned about it.  You've been mostly on point thus far, and your peak week is next week because you're doing the HM.  So if you miss some of the blind HM Tempo miles tonight, then you'll be fine.  You could cut the WU/CD to 0.5 mile each, then drop the HM Tempo portion to 3 miles, and you'd be highly unlikely to notice the effect of this change on race day.  That drops about 30 min off the total run.



Well I was mostly 99% kidding.  Haha!!!  But good to know if the lines at Target get especially long


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Well I was mostly 99% kidding.  Haha!!!  But good to know if the lines at Target get especially long



I know.  So was I.  YOU MUST DO IT ALL!    (no really it's fine if you cut it short this time around.)


----------



## a-mad

cavepig said:


> With corrals and all out now there isn't much left but to finish out training.  When is everyone's last long run? What mileage are you hoping to hit?   Anyone completely derailed and not where they want to be?
> 
> This weekend for Goofy training I plan on 18 as my longest, then it's tapering time with 10-12 next weekend and then 8 the weekend before.  Keeping fingers crossed weather stays good for all as well and snow storms stay away.



I rely on my running partners on what we decide to run as they've ran more marathons than myself and I've always trusted their training.  Our longest run so far was 22 miles this past Saturday, and I think we are scheduled for 18-19 this Saturday followed by 15 on the 29th.


----------



## roxymama

FYI to all y'all with looooong runs this weekend...

I AM SO PROUD OF EVERYONE WHO IS PUTTING IN SO MUCH EFFORT AND MILES THIS WEEK!

(So proud that I left my caps lock on!) 

I'm also full of a lot of caffeine and sugar at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> FYI to all y'all with looooong runs this weekend...
> 
> I AM SO PROUD OF EVERYONE WHO IS PUTTING IN SO MUCH EFFORT AND MILES THIS WEEK!
> 
> (So proud that I left my caps lock on!)
> 
> I'm also full of a lot of caffeine and sugar at the moment.


Nothing wrong with caffeine and sugar.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> I'm also full of a lot of caffeine and sugar at the moment.


 You remind me of the movie "Elf" , it's awesome!


----------



## roxymama

cavepig said:


> You remind me of the movie "Elf" , it's awesome!



This would be a very accurate description.


----------



## Simba's Girl

roxymama said:


> FYI to all y'all with looooong runs this weekend...
> 
> I AM SO PROUD OF EVERYONE WHO IS PUTTING IN SO MUCH EFFORT AND MILES THIS WEEK!
> 
> (So proud that I left my caps lock on!)
> 
> I'm also full of a lot of caffeine and sugar at the moment.



Heck YA!!! I like literally can't believe that my Taper starts on Monday...I also can't believe that I have 20 days until we fly out!!!!


----------



## subtchr

I loved the clear cherry at the half this year! 

But I like lemon lime, too, so I guess I’ll do fine either way.


----------



## jmasgat

@LdyStormy76  So sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## LdyStormy76

roxymama said:


> @LdyStormy76 so sorry to hear.  If could volunteer myself to be velcro-ed on by your puppy while you run, I totally would.



I can drop her off for a day.   You can not be that far from me since I think you are either a western or southwestern suburb.  I know the separation anxiety will ease with time as she becomes comfortable being by herself and the fact that DH is gone isn’t helping her.



roxymama said:


> Is it ok to tell hubby that I have more miles than I really do tonight so that I can go to Target on the way to the gym and get his stocking stuffers without him knowing.



Yes it is.


----------



## mankle30

Not sure if this has been posted yet but do we know any details of a meetup before the races? I'm not going to be able to make it DATW on the Monday (need to start driving back to get to work), so it would be nice to meet some people during the week!


----------



## rteetz

mankle30 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but do we know any details of a meetup before the races? I'm not going to be able to make it DATW on the Monday (need to start driving back to get to work), so it would be nice to meet some people during the week!


Pre race meet up plans were being discussed in the meet ups thread. Not sure anything official is finalized yet.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> PS Is it ok to tell hubby that I have more miles than I really do tonight so that I can go to Target on the way to the gym and get his stocking stuffers without him knowing.



Absolutely!  When I was shopping for DW’s engagement ring I would go to jewelry stores on nights when I was supposed to be playing Ultimate Frisbee. After I was done shopping I would change into my playing clothes and drive home with the heat in the car turned all the way up so I’d get good and sweaty like I’d been playing. She never had a clue that I was doing anything other than playing!


----------



## jhoannam

Can we use magic bands to pay for beer at the end of the race?


----------



## Keels

jhoannam said:


> Can we use magic bands to pay for beer at the end of the race?



Yes.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.


----------



## AFwifelife

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.



I tend to get there early because there are too many factors that can turn “too early” into “cutting it very close”. I would pick a meet up location in the waiting area after security.


----------



## hotblooded

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.


Before my first Run Disney event, I agreed. I got in line at my hotel 20 minutes prior to the “last bus” time and waited in that line for 20 minutes with no bus in sight. The people in front of me left the line to go get their rental car, and invited me to come along for the ride. Thanks to their generosity, everything turned out fine, but ever since then I’ve tried to get on a bus shortly after they start running.


----------



## SarahDisney

Good news: I'm getting some important pre-race "operating on three hours of sleep" practice today.
Bad news: So far, not a fan.


----------



## cavepig

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.


I like to get on the bus early as I like to be early in case there are bus problems.    I've never had bus issues luckily, but have read about them happening.  It is early, but to me the time goes fast.  For the Half and Full there's a long walk to even get to the corrals once they open.   

Look at the pre-staging area in the event guide and that can help find a meeting spot.  I would do maybe right after security bag check, say like on the far right after you go through.


----------



## camaker

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.



It depends on your risk tolerance.  All it takes is one snag in bus availability or a bus getting lost en route to turn a later leaving time into a stressful "are we going to make it in time" fingernail biting session.  Keep in mind, too, that it's not just about getting to the race staging area at Epcot.  There's a 15-20 minute walk to the starting corrals from there that you don't really want to turn into an extra mile or two of race time.  Those are worst case scenarios and don't happen all that often, but they do happen.  Personally, I would rather be there early with an extra wait and leisurely walk to the corrals than have to worry about getting there on top of the stress of the race itself.  But there are also people who habitually roll in on the last bus with no issues and it works for them.  Only you can make that call.


----------



## croach

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.



How risk averse are you and how much do you stress before a race? If you don’t mind either than take a later bus. One thing to remember about Marathon weekend though is that there is a quite lengthy walk to the corrals. Have to factor that in.


----------



## Princess KP

jhoannam said:


> Can we use magic bands to pay for beer at the end of the race?


You can't use magic bands for the Joffrey coffee truck. I learned that the hard way at W&D. Waited in line for 30 minutes before seeing the sign that said Cash or Credit only. I had neither of those.


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess KP said:


> You can't use magic bands for the Joffrey coffee truck. I learned that the hard way at W&D. Waited in line for 30 minutes before seeing the sign that said Cash or Credit only. I had neither of those.



Thank you for this very important information.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> FYI to all y'all with looooong runs this weekend...
> 
> I AM SO PROUD OF EVERYONE WHO IS PUTTING IN SO MUCH EFFORT AND MILES THIS WEEK!
> 
> (So proud that I left my caps lock on!)
> 
> I'm also full of a lot of caffeine and sugar at the moment.


 This is all sorts of awesomeness - thx @roxymama!


----------



## bananabean

Princess KP said:


> You can't use magic bands for the Joffrey coffee truck. I learned that the hard way at W&D. Waited in line for 30 minutes before seeing the sign that said Cash or Credit only. I had neither of those.



But didn't you get a free coffee out of that?  30 minutes = free coffee.

(or was that someone else that did the same thing?)


----------



## Princess KP

bananabean said:


> But didn't you get a free coffee out of that?  30 minutes = free coffee.
> 
> (or was that someone else that did the same thing?)


LOL...Yes I did but I don't want anyone here thinking they can just wait in line for 30 minutes and get free coffee. You need to also look like you're about to have a complete meltdown before they hand you a free coffee.


----------



## ZellyB

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.
> Also, my friend is staying at the Poly, so she'll be taking the monorail. Any suggestions on where we should meet up when we arrive at Epcot?
> Thank you everyone for your sharing all your expertise with those of us new to runDisney! I hope my questions haven't been too annoying.



I'm also a first bus kind of person because I am a worrier and don't want to add the stress of potentially being late to my pre-race nerves.  There are some here though who do take later buses and it works well for them, so hopefully they'll chime in as well.  Since you are in an earlier corral, keep in mind too that once they start walking the corrals forward, it can get very difficult to get to your actual corral.  We had a lot of B, C and even A corral folk trying to weave their way through the crowds in corral D where we were standing desperately trying to get up to their assigned corrals.


----------



## bananabean

Princess KP said:


> LOL...Yes I did but I don't want anyone here thinking they can just wait in line for 30 minutes and get free coffee. You need to also look like you're about to have a complete meltdown before they hand you a free coffee.



Haha!

Ok, everyone.  Wait in line for 30 minutes, have meltdown, get free coffee.  What else are you going to do for 2 hours before the race starts?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?

(We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?
> 
> (We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)



Honestly, you need to plan for some short stops to at least walk around for 2-3 minutes.  I'd say once an hour.  Just that little bit of movement will help immensely.  I drove 3 hours without stopping immediately after a marathon, and my wife basically had to physically unfold me from the front seat of our vehicle.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?
> 
> (We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)



I once ran like 10 miles and then was in a car for like 2.5 hours right after (as in, I left an hour after I finished my run). I'd say it's definitely doable if you're smart about it.
My recommendations:
Compression socks if you like those, and just make sure you move your legs around a little. If you can stop at a rest stop to stretch every so often, do that too.


----------



## Keels

Getting there early just means more listening to Carissa and that’s just not something I’m willing to subject myself to.


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?
> 
> (We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)



I drove back home (3.5 hours) about 2-3 hours after W&D. Stretch well, put on as much compression things you own (joking but definitely some compression socks or calf sleeves at least. I also have thigh compression sleeves now), and continue moving around until you get in the car.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I am staying at Dolphin and planning to drive to the Epcot lot. Does it seem reasonable to leave the hotel at 4? Last year I couldn't sleep (combination of nerves and stomach issues) so left really early and sat in the car for at least an hour.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> I am staying at Dolphin and planning to drive to the Epcot lot. Does it seem reasonable to leave the hotel at 4? Last year I couldn't sleep (combination of nerves and stomach issues) so left really early and sat in the car for at least an hour.



I think it was noted in the event guide that if you're driving you need to be in the lot and parked at Epcot by 3:30.  Not sure how strongly they're going to enforce that, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> Getting there early just means more listening to Carissa and that’s just not something I’m willing to subject myself to.



She just got married too, so y'all be prepared to hear lots and lots of stories about that! It really would be a good drinking game for every time she says "I"...


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?
> 
> (We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)





JeffW said:


> Honestly, you need to plan for some short stops to at least walk around for 2-3 minutes.  I'd say once an hour.  Just that little bit of movement will help immensely.  I drove 3 hours without stopping immediately after a marathon, and my wife basically had to physically unfold me from the front seat of our vehicle.



Agree with this. Make a few stops and get up and walk around.  It will help a lot. I drove home (3 hours) after a marathon once, and was pretty uncomfortable sitting mainly in one position for a while. I stopped for food about half way back - walked around for a little bit, and felt a lot better for the remaining drive.

I also drove 4 hours to a football game immediately after running a 50k a couple months ago. I stopped at my house to take a shower in the middle of the drive (2 hours from race and 2 hours to football stadium), and surprisingly I felt pretty much okay. And then the standing and walking around helped at the game. I may have also taken an ibuprofen at one point, to stem any aches - I know some people don’t suggest using ibuprofen during running or soon after finishing, so I’m not necessarily recommending this, but I’m okay so far.

ETA: Also, maybe make a point to walk around some in those 4 hours before you leave. This should help also.


----------



## lahobbs4

Have y'all had any luck with those places that will contact you if a dining reservation is available? We have decided to not do a park after the marathon, but still want a nice meal. Maybe O'hana? Or Cali Grill? Basically only places that have a 0.5% chance of having a cancellation that night.


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> She just got married too, so y'all be prepared to hear lots and lots of stories about that! It really would be a good drinking game for every time she says "I"...



Ugh. She never really used her last name before and now she's going to say it EVERY DAMN TIME she has a chance.

I'm definitely going to need to bring emergency headphones.


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> Have y'all had any luck with those places that will contact you if a dining reservation is available? We have decided to not do a park after the marathon, but still want a nice meal. Maybe O'hana? Or Cali Grill? Basically only places that have a 0.5% chance of having a cancellation that night.



I've been able to get Cali Grill same-day almost every time I've tried. Just set a dining alert on Touring Plans.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Ugh. She never really used her last name before and now she's going to say it EVERY DAMN TIME she has a chance.
> 
> I'm definitely going to need to bring emergency headphones.



And emergency booze


----------



## Disney at Heart

I did my second 20 miler last Saturday while in Chattanooga. Moved it up a week because 20 on the River Walk was better than doing 5-7 boring repeats on my regular routes this weekend. So I started the taper a week early. I hope I didn’t mess up by doing my longest run 4 weeks before Goofy. I'll probably do an intermediate 13 or so the Saturday after Christmas.


----------



## cavepig

KSellers88 said:


> She just got married too, so y'all be prepared to hear lots and lots of stories about that! It really would be a good drinking game for every time she says "I"...


I mostly tune her out, but  wondered too if she'll emphasize her new last name as she talks.   Hopefully not.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Maybe it’s just my propensity to hate all people, things, and situations at 5 AM, but I’ve never been struck by anything Carissa does that makes her more worthy of my hate.


----------



## AFwifelife

lahobbs4 said:


> Have y'all had any luck with those places that will contact you if a dining reservation is available? We have decided to not do a park after the marathon, but still want a nice meal. Maybe O'hana? Or Cali Grill? Basically only places that have a 0.5% chance of having a cancellation that night.



Touring Plans has always worked well for me. Sometimes I get the notifications in the middle of the night so turn off your DND if you want a choose chance of grabbing something. 



Barca33Runner said:


> Maybe it’s just my propensity to hate all people, things, and situations at 5 AM, but I’ve never been struck by anything Carissa does that makes her more worthy of my hate.



Her voice is just so shrill. I think it’s the way she enunciates in the microphone that makes her voice that much louder.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

willrunfordisney117 said:


> So I know runDisney says be on the bus by 3:30, but if I'm staying at Pop and am in corral C, realistically, what time should I be on the bus? I have heard that 3:30 is really too early.


While I do not love the early wakeup calls either, there are so many factors beyond your control that it's not worth the risk in my opinion.



cavepig said:


> I like to get on the bus early as I like to be early in case there are bus problems. I've never had bus issues luckily, but have read about them happening.


Our bus driver to this year's Dark Side 10K got lost.  Fortunately, we were on an early bus, so it didn't matter in the end.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?


It's not ideal, but sometimes you have to make do.  Move around as much as you can before leaving and then make sure that you stop and stretch/walk around etc.  After the Giant Race this year, I spent much of the afternoon being lazy because I had "earned" it.  I paid the price in soreness for being lazy for about 4 days afterwards.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Marathon Weekend drinking games sound like a lot of fun


----------



## jmasgat

Jason Bryer said:


> I am staying at Dolphin and planning to drive to the Epcot lot. Does it seem reasonable to leave the hotel at 4? Last year I couldn't sleep (combination of nerves and stomach issues) so left really early and sat in the car for at least an hour.



Which race?  This past year Dopey I drove for all except the marathon from Pop and AKL and had no problems.  I didn't leave til 4 ish. The marathon entails more route closures that I didn't want to deal with.


----------



## Jason Bryer

jmasgat said:


> Which race?  This past year Dopey I drove for all except the marathon from Pop and AKL and had no problems.  I didn't leave til 4 ish. The marathon entails more route closures that I didn't want to deal with.



Marathon. I thought I left around 4 last year too. It is a shame I can't just walk through Epcot.


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> Marathon. I thought I left around 4 last year too. It is a shame I can't just walk through Epcot.



I always stay at BCV and leave around 4:25-4:30 and have had no issues. I'm usually in the parking lot by 4:45.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Keels said:


> I always stay at BCV and leave around 4:25-4:30 and have had no issues. I'm usually in the parking lot by 4:45.



Thanks Keels. This is good to know. That's almost a full extra hour of sleep than I thought I would get! If I recall correctly, World Drive never completely closes but goes to one lane for cars. I remember running next cars on the way to HS. Of course, at that point of the course I could have been hallucinating.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Keels said:


> Getting there early just means more listening to Carissa and that’s just not something I’m willing to subject myself to.



Still holding out a small minuscule of hope that they will replace her with the “let me stop reporting to help another reporter being blown over in the hurricane” weather guy. Probably will not happen but it is still worth hoping.



KSellers88 said:


> She just got married too, so y'all be prepared to hear lots and lots of stories about that! It really would be a good drinking game for every time she says "I"...



While it would be good carb loading, that would make for an interesting stager...um, run... for everyone in the last corral.


----------



## steph0808

Buses - I've told this story before and most people don't have similar tales, but in 2013, I was at the bus stop at like 3:15 at Port Orleans Riverside. Somewhere between three to five full buses passed us by on the way to the marathon. It was after 4 am when some poor driver took pity on us and let us stand in the aisle of his bus so we made it on time. 

Now - I don't know if this is because we (as in other runners, and a large amount) were standing at one of the resort bus stops instead of the main stop at the front of the resort or what (but no one else seemed to have this issue at other non-main stops) or what, but I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Keels

LdyStormy76 said:


> Still holding out a small minuscule of hope that they will replace her with the “let me stop reporting to help another reporter being blown over in the hurricane” weather guy. Probably will not happen but it is still worth hoping.



Hell, I'll take a stray cat up there wailing into a microphone for an hour over listening to a word from her at this point.


----------



## TCB in FLA

John VN said:


> SOOO COOL
> 
> Typical McFlurry John *duh* moment not connecting Jeff G as pacer.  https://www.disboards.com/attachments/49015671_10215950277923854_1083383604672724992_n-jpg.370786/
> 
> Thinking about asking if he would like to join me for a M&M McFlurry at mile 15.5, my treat.
> 
> McFlurry John


Jeff G’s fuel of choice is Coca-Cola. True southern boy!


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> Buses - I've told this story before and most people don't have similar tales, but in 2013, I was at the bus stop at like 3:15 at Port Orleans Riverside. Somewhere between three to five full buses passed us by on the way to the marathon. It was after 4 am when some poor driver took pity on us and let us stand in the aisle of his bus so we made it on time.
> 
> Now - I don't know if this is because we (as in other runners, and a large amount) were standing at one of the resort bus stops instead of the main stop at the front of the resort or what (but no one else seemed to have this issue at other non-main stops) or what, but I don't want to go through that again.



I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.


I stayed at POR during W&D 2017 and didn't have any issues.


----------



## sandam1

It must be the day for "what time do I have to leave" questions. I went to a local running store to pick up some Sports Beans today and the man who checked me out is also doing the half. We had a great conversation, which included this very question. 

I'm staying at Universal (Cabana Bay). Mapquest has it as a 25 minute drive to Epcot. If the parking lot closes at 4 a.m. for the half marathon, I'm thinking that my target time for leaving is 3-3:15 a.m. Does that sound about right? I want a little bit of "Murphy" time built in, but don't want to having too much time to kill (and to get nervous). I'm assuming that I can just shift the arrival time by 30 minutes (or maybe a little less?) for the 5K, which has the parking lot closing at 4:30. Yes/no?

Next question - my traveling buddy is going to be a spectator while I run the half. What time should she plan on leaving the parking lot at Epcot to get to Main Street to see me? I'm starting in corral F (so around 6:00 a.m.) and will probably be doing close to the 16 minute miles for the first 3-4 miles (it takes me a while to warm up). And to get to Magic Kingdom, she should take the monorail to the TTC and then transfer to the monorail to the MK, correct? Will there be any places available for spectators to pick up a light breakfast either at the start (before security) or at the MK?


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.



I always go to the main building. You know what you’re getting there.


----------



## Simba's Girl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone have any good tips for a long car ride after a long run?? Is it a terrible idea?
> 
> (We were originally going to drive the 5.5 hours on Sunday morning, but now may be leaving tomorrow afternoon,  4ish hours after I finish my long run.)



You've gotten a bunch of good tips already but I would add to make sure you foam roll (or roll however you please) before you leave.


----------



## Chaitali

I stayed at POR for the marathon last year and had no problems.  I went to the bus stop closest to my room, not the main bus stop, and it was fine.  We got on the first bus but I saw that there was another bus right behind it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lahobbs4 said:


> Have y'all had any luck with those places that will contact you if a dining reservation is available? We have decided to not do a park after the marathon, but still want a nice meal. Maybe O'hana? Or Cali Grill? Basically only places that have a 0.5% chance of having a cancellation that night.



I have used the *********** alert system and had really good success in past including Be Our Guest and Ohana.  My only recommendation is be prepared to jump on the My Disney app the second you get the alert.  The open spots usually go fast!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.


I stayed at Riverside for 2017 Dark Side and used the stop closest to my room with no issues on the way to the 10K and the Half.


----------



## jmasgat

sandam1 said:


> I'm staying at Universal (Cabana Bay). Mapquest has it as a 25 minute drive to Epcot. If the parking lot closes at 4 a.m. for the half marathon, I'm thinking that my target time for leaving is 3-3:15 a.m. Does that sound about right? I want a little bit of "Murphy" time built in, but don't want to having too much time to kill (and to get nervous). I'm assuming that I can just shift the arrival time by 30 minutes (or maybe a little less?) for the 5K, which has the parking lot closing at 4:30. Yes/no?



I drove for the 5k, 10k and half. The parking lot did not close at 4. I think they put this stuff in the guide to "encourage "people to get there early. You will (okay, I suppose I should say "should") be fine. I didn't get to Epcot til well after 4 and had no issues. The area where we parked was actually closer to the bag check/entrance than where the buses dropped people off. It worked out just fine. 

Just make sure your directions don't have you coming via Epcot Center Drive West.  It will be closed.  Come in on World Drive to Epcot Center Drive East.

This may help (from this past year)......https://disneytalkblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/30/wdw-marathon-guest-impacts/


----------



## Steveg2112

Next question - my traveling buddy is going to be a spectator while I run the half. What time should she plan on leaving the parking lot at Epcot to get to Main Street to see me? I'm starting in corral F (so around 6:00 a.m.) and will probably be doing close to the 16 minute miles for the first 3-4 miles (it takes me a while to warm up). And to get to Magic Kingdom, she should take the monorail to the TTC and then transfer to the monorail to the MK, correct? Will there be any places available for spectators to pick up a light breakfast either at the start (before security) or at the MK?[/QUOTE]

Last years 1/2 my wife did the same thing. She watched the start from the viewing area on Epcot Center Drive, this was the main mistake. Firstly she couldn’t hear any announcements so didn’t know when the corrals were starting, secondly the viewing area is on the opposite side of the highway from the runners so unless you really stand out they won’t see you go past. Then the time taken to get from the viewing area to the monorail and then over to TTC, transfer and then get to MK meant that she only just made it on to Main Street to see me go by ( I was running a 10.00 minute mile). Her plan this year is to watch the screens in the Start Staging/Reunion area meaning less time to get to the monorail station and hopefully a better view of the start and know when the corrals have started


----------



## rteetz

Steveg2112 said:


> Next question - my traveling buddy is going to be a spectator while I run the half. What time should she plan on leaving the parking lot at Epcot to get to Main Street to see me? I'm starting in corral F (so around 6:00 a.m.) and will probably be doing close to the 16 minute miles for the first 3-4 miles (it takes me a while to warm up). And to get to Magic Kingdom, she should take the monorail to the TTC and then transfer to the monorail to the MK, correct? Will there be any places available for spectators to pick up a light breakfast either at the start (before security) or at the MK?




I would probably have her leave right around when you start so right around 6AM. Main Street is just after mile 5. And yes Monorail to TTC then Monorail to MK. I am not sure what will be open at that time. I know Starbucks won't be as that is the side of Main Street runners go down.


----------



## Nole95

We stayed at POR for marathon weekend in 2014 and 2015.  I did Goofy in 2015.  Never once had any bus troubles.

We were at BCV last year for Dopey and also had no issues on any of the race mornings.


----------



## rteetz

I’ve stayed at a different resort every marathon weekend and never had an issue. Wine and dine at pop this year was problematic for the 5K and 10K though. The drivers were fine it was their loading process that was stupid and something I’ve never seen them do before.


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> I always go to the main building. You know what you’re getting there.



Are you staying at POR next month? Let's grab a beer.


----------



## lhermiston

Okay...so, I'm going to try to put together something so we all know who is in our corrals, paces, doing character stops, etc. The idea is that if you're going solo and looking for someone to run with, this is where you'll find them.

This is nowhere near as detailed as @DopeyBadger's past spreadsheets. I don't know what time you're all starting or what time you'll hit Everest, Hollywood Studios, etc., but I hope you'll still find this useful. 

So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):

User name:
First name:
Corral:
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
10K pace:
Half pace:
Full pace:
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):

So, for me, it'd be:

User name: lhermiston
First name: Lee
Corral: B
Anticipated 5K pace: 9:00
10K: 9:00
Half: 9:00
Full: 9:00
Characters: some

If I "like" your post, it means I have your info. If at all possible, try to get me your info in the next four days while I'm logging in from home. I'll try to post the excel file next weekend to see if we've missed anyone.


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> Are you staying at POR next month? Let's grab a beer.



No sorry I’m staying somewhere else but I really like it for race weekends. Hopefully we’ll have a chance to meet up during the weekend though.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Hell, I'll take a stray cat up there wailing into a microphone for an hour over listening to a word from her at this point.


I’m right there with ya.   Her shrillness is worse than nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> I’m right there with ya.   Her shrillness is worse than nails on a chalkboard.



“Gotta go see the winners at the finish line! Bye guys!” before Corral C even starts ...


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> “Gotta go see the winners at the finish line! Bye guys!” before Corral C even starts ...


It could be worse.  She could stay and KEEP TALKING.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> It could be worse.  She could stay and KEEP TALKING.



My headphones have only died at Disneyland races where she’s there the entire time before I start ... there’s not enough loud music to drown her out


----------



## UNCBear24

jmasgat said:


> Which race?  This past year Dopey I drove for all except the marathon from Pop and AKL and had no problems.  I didn't leave til 4 ish. The marathon entails more route closures that I didn't want to deal with.


I did the same thing with no problems.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> My headphones have only died at Disneyland races where she’s there the entire time before I start ... there’s not enough loud music to drown her out


I rarely bring earbuds and when she’s there I pay the price for it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@lhermiston 

User name: run.minnie.miles
First name: Blake (feel the need to clarify I’m a girl )
Corral: F (is for fun!)
Full pace: 12:00 ish
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Maybe 1-2? Definitely for a castle photo!


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> I rarely bring earbuds and when she’s there I pay the price for it.



W&D last year was the worst when half the on-course “entertainment” was those screens with her screeching to hurry up and try this food/booze. LISTEN B IM DOING THE BEST I CAN AT 6 IN THE MORNING.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> W&D last year was the worst when half the on-course “entertainment” was those screens with her screeching to hurry up and try this food/booze. LISTEN B IM DOING THE BEST I CAN AT 6 IN THE MORNING.


So I’m not the only one who cringed for that segment. It did make me run faster though!!

I sorta feel like Rundisney needs to freshen things up a bit.  And by freshen up I mean being in someone new....and not shrill.


----------



## Keels

mrsg00fy said:


> So I’m not the only one who cringed for that segment. It did make me run faster though!!
> 
> I sorta feel like Rundisney needs to freshen things up a bit.  And by freshen up I mean being in someone new....and not shrill.



I don’t ever take DME - but doesn’t she do that too?


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> I don’t ever take DME - but doesn’t she do that too?


Yes! And the DME is another earbud opportunity.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> So I’m not the only one who cringed for that segment. It did make me run faster though!!
> 
> I sorta feel like Rundisney needs to freshen things up a bit.  And by freshen up I mean being in someone new....and not shrill.


Just so they keep John.


----------



## jennamfeo

mrsg00fy said:


> Yes! And the DME is another earbud opportunity.


Noted! Thank you!


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Just so they keep John.


An improvement for sure.


----------



## camaker

@lhermiston 

User name:  camaker
First name:  Kenn
Corral:  B 
Half pace: ~11:00/mile
Full pace:  ~10:00/mile
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): No


----------



## ywgckp

User name: ywgckp
First name: Kris
Corral: D
5k pace: ~10:00/mile
10k pace: ~10:30/mile
Half pace: ~11:30/mile
Full pace: ~12:30/mile
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): No


----------



## huskies90

@lhermiston

User name: huskies90
First name: Jim
Corral: B
5K pace: N/A
10K pace: N/A
Half - pace: 10:15 min (with stops)
Full pace: 9:15 min (with stops)
Stopping for characters: Some. More for the half. Full will depend how I’m feeling.


----------



## Smilelea

lhermiston said:


> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):
> 
> User name:
> First name:
> Corral:
> Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
> 10K pace:
> Half pace:
> Full pace:



Username: smilelea
First name: Candace
Corral: E
Half pace : 12:30 ish
Characters: some


----------



## steph0808

Username: steph0808
First name: Steph (I bet you never saw that coming!)
Corral: B
Half pace: 8:30
Characters: a few, possibly


----------



## Neon Cactus

User name: Neon Cactus
First name: Keith
Corral: F
Full pace: 14:00
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Most likely a couple


----------



## Neon Cactus

In the 2016 marathon, the only ride people talked about riding was Everest, but I saw some posts a while back about riding Rock N Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror.  Do they let runners use the Fastpass lines typically?  I'm not sure at that point if stopping and sitting down is a wise thing to do, but then again, it will be all parks and resorts, so I can trick my body into thinking it's just another day at the parks with more running and walking than usual.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.



POR FTW


----------



## steph0808

lhermiston said:


> I did not need to read this 18 days before arriving at POR. I trust in the last five years they’ve sorted out any transportation issues there.



It's not a normal story and in no way indicative of the marathon buses! It seems to have been a fluke, but it was not a great first runDisney experience!

No problems at All-Star Sports last year, and I'm at AKV this year, so even though I said I would go monorail from then now, clearly I didn't keep that promise.


----------



## JulieODC

User name: JulieODC
First name: Julie
Corral: TBD
10K pace: 9:45ish
Stopping for characters: Yes, a few depending on line length and who it is!


----------



## AFwifelife

@lhermiston 

Username: AFwifelife
Name: Brenna
Corral: F
5k pace: 11:00
10k pace: 15:00
Half pace: 11:30ish
Full pace: 12:30ish
Characters: Some


----------



## apdebord

Username: apdebord
Name: Alyssa
Corral: F
Full pace: ~12:00
Characters: Probably not


----------



## FFigawi

Neon Cactus said:


> In the 2016 marathon, the only ride people talked about riding was Everest, but I saw some posts a while back about riding Rock N Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror.  Do they let runners use the Fastpass lines typically?  I'm not sure at that point if stopping and sitting down is a wise thing to do, but then again, it will be all parks and resorts, so I can trick my body into thinking it's just another day at the parks with more running and walking than usual.



Usually, but not always. The best way to ride is to get in whatever line they put you in and politely ask the people in front of you if you can skip ahead of them because you're running a marathon. Most people will gladly let you go before them, and you end up at or near the head of the line very quickly.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> Okay...so, I'm going to try to put together something so we all know who is in our corrals, paces, doing character stops, etc. The idea is that if you're going solo and looking for someone to run with, this is where you'll find them.
> 
> This is nowhere near as detailed as @DopeyBadger's past spreadsheets. I don't know what time you're all starting or what time you'll hit Everest, Hollywood Studios, etc., but I hope you'll still find this useful.
> 
> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):
> 
> User name:
> First name:
> Corral:
> Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
> 10K pace:
> Half pace:
> Full pace:
> Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):
> 
> So, for me, it'd be:
> 
> User name: lhermiston
> First name: Lee
> Corral: B
> Anticipated 5K pace: 9:00
> 10K: 9:00
> Half: 9:00
> Full: 9:00
> Characters: some
> 
> If I "like" your post, it means I have your info. If at all possible, try to get me your info in the next four days while I'm logging in from home. I'll try to post the excel file next weekend to see if we've missed anyone.



should this also include bib numbers?


User name: kleph
First name: Cliff
Corral: C
Full pace: 9:00/mi is my regular race pace but I'll be doing this one WAY slower than that.
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Only planned stop is the old ride vehicles if they have them out. Might pet a goat and do a push up for Sarge.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):



User name:  Cavepig
First name:  Jeanne
Corral:  B
Half pace:  11:00
Full pace:  9:00
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):  Half yes, Full not sure


----------



## pluto377

User name: pluto377
First name: Valarie
Corral: F
5K pace: 11:00
10K pace: 11:00
Half pace: 12:00
Full pace: 13:00-14:00
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Maybe?  not really sure yet


----------



## wdvak

User name: wdvak
First name: Wendy
Corral: F
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): see below
10K pace: see below
Half pace: see below
Full pace: unless my ankle and back improves I’m hoping to stay at 16:00
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): maybe


----------



## LdyStormy76

User name:  LdyStormy76
First name:  Jennifer
Corral: G
5K pace:    16:00
10K pace:  16:00
Full pace:   14:15
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):  Some; no standing in line just waiting for them to be runner free and take a picture and more likely for the 5k and 10k than the full unless it is someone I love.


----------



## CDKG

User name:  CDKG
First name:  Tiffany
Corral: D
5K pace: 11:25-12:20
Full pace:  11:25-12:20 (5 min:30 sec intervals)
Stopping for characters:  yes (5k) and maybe? (Full)


----------



## garneska

@ihermiston

Username: garneska
Name: Kris
Corral: B
10k pace:  8:30 
Full pace: 9:30 to 9:45.  
Characters: probably not


----------



## ZellyB

@ihermiston

Username: Zellyb and Chris-mo
Name: Gisele and Chris
Corral: D
10k pace: 11:30 (moving pace)
Full pace: 12:30 (moving pace)
Characters:. YES!!  Many and often which means our actual average pace will get MUCH SLOWER.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Username: Mr. Drauer
Name: Mike
Corral: C
Half Pace: 10:00
Characters: yes 1 or 2


----------



## baxter24

Username: Baxter24
Name: Lauren
Corral: D
Half pace: Between 10:00-11:00
Full pace: Between 10:00-11:00
Characters: Yes!


----------



## Simba's Girl

User name: Simba's Girl
First name: Heather
Corral: F
Full pace: ~13:00
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some) Hoping for some but just not sure


----------



## UNCBear24

@ihermiston

Username: UNCBear24
Name: Dave
Corral:10k A  Marathon B
10k pace: sub 8:00
Full pace:  10:00
Characters: Doubtful


----------



## willieT

Username: willieT
Name: Todd
Corral: A
Full pace: 8:15 to 8:30 
Characters: No, but I will wave to them


----------



## jhoannam

User name: Jhoannam
First name: Jhoanna 
Corral: D
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
10K pace:
Half pace:
Full pace: 11ish moving 
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): yes! I’m not here to set records, here to enjoy the race.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz
Ryan 
F (half/full)
5K: 10:00 min/mile
10K: 10:00
Half: 11:00
Full: 11:00
Stopping for as many characters as I can


----------



## bevcgg

User name: bevcgg
Real name: Beverly
Corral: E - Dopey
Pace: 11:30-12:30 for all 
Character stops: Oh yeah! And Everest!


----------



## KattyBelle

@lhermiston

Username: Kattybelle
First name: Kat
Corral: E
10K: 11:30-12:30
Full: Anywhere from 12:30-14:30 depending on my ankle
Character stops: Yes (10K = as many as possible; Full = some)


----------



## Bree

User name: Bree
First name: Bree (or Brianna, but my mom is the only one who calls me that)
Corral: D
5K pace: 11
10K pace: 11
Half pace: 11
Full pace: 10:20ish
Stopping for characters: Yes!


----------



## Novatrix

User name: Novatrix
First name: Alex
Corral: B
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): probably 10 min/mile with characters
10K pace: 10 min/mile " "
Half pace:12 min/mile " "
Full pace: 12min/mile " "
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Yup! It's like Pokemon, gotta catch em all. Or at least the rare ones.


----------



## TeeterTots

Username: TeeterTots
First name: Jenn
Corral: E
Full pace: 11ish +/- 15 sec
Character stops: No


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning and happy holidays, runDisney all-stars!

Marathon weekend kicks of in 16 days! I hope everyone is enjoying the final stages of their training plans, nailing their final big distance runs and staying healthy. We'll do a training check-in next week so those who have nailed their training can boast a little and those who need a little encouragement as we enter the final stretch can get it. 

But for this week's Sundays are for Disney - it's the holidays. It's a time (hopefully) for a little time away from work and school, spending time with those who mean the most to you and spending a few bucks on family and friends. But what about you? For Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you are going to spend a little time and money on yourself while at Disney (because dang it, we've all earned it). 

I don't plan on doing anything special for myself. The shirts I'll get for Dopey are probably all the attire I need and I don't usually buy many other souvenirs. I am, however, going to allow myself to eat what I want, drink what I want and (against my better judgment) spend as much time in the parks as I want. I've worked hard to train for Dopey and I want to give it my all, but I don't want to sacrifice too much time away from the parks. (That said, someone will probably find me sleeping on a bench at 7 p.m. after the marathon)

Have a great week, everyone.

P.S. Thanks to those who have gotten me info for the corrals spreadsheet. I realize it's probably not going to be super helpful for most, but if it helps a few runDisney all-stars meet up in the corrals or find a running buddy, I'll consider it a success.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> But for this week's Sundays are for Disney - it's the holidays. It's a time (hopefully) for a little time away from work and school, spending time with those who mean the most to you and spending a few bucks on family and friends. But what about you? For Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you are going to spend a little time and money on yourself while at Disney (because dang it, we've all earned it).



We won't be at Marathon weekend, but we are treating ourselves to dinner at V&A on NYE. They're having a 4-hour champagne dinner with 7-8 different champagnes brought over by Tattinger.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> We won't be at Marathon weekend, but we are treating ourselves to dinner at V&A on NYE. They're having a 4-hour champagne dinner with 7-8 different champagnes brought over by Tattinger.



I'm doing something similar ... drinking a couple of Busch Lattes in my living room before going to bed before 11.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: This is my first (& perhaps only!) marathon, so I’m hoping that the merch is great and I can snag a shirt or maybe a jacket. On our last Disney trip for the princess half, I only got the Magic Kingdom Starbucks mug and really regretted not getting the others, so as a celebration of running thru all of the parks, I’m going to get all of the mugs.


----------



## cavepig

I plan to buy all the race merch., well not really, but I do plan on getting a few things.  I'm looking forward to the snowglobe so hopefully it doesn't sell out super fast a I didn't pre-order, if it does, oh well.  In park I already bought the APs so that's the gift to me for this year, all the park time and rides as I'm all about  the rides


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: The only merch I'm planning on is a sneaker ornament.  Which I waffle between pre-ordering or just waiting for Expo day, but I don't really want the other stuff in the bundle. Other than that, I'm not a huge stuff person.  

I'm looking forward to kid-free time and will definitely be doing some park time just to enjoy getting around the parks without little kids and everything that they need.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: My two big splurges for this trip are as follows
1) Backstage Magic tour, I have always wanted to take this tour, but never had the right combination of enough days/not needing to shuttle other people around to add it to the schedule. Really looking forward to the repair shops!
2) Race Retreat for the Marathon - This is how I know it's going to be a comfortable 55 to 70 degrees at the start, instead of last year's frigid temperatures. You're welcome. 

Merchandise wise, I'll try and get the Dopey race magnet, and there's a good chance I'll get the marathon ears embroidered with "My 1st Dopey Jan. 2019" at the end.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> But for this week's Sundays are for Disney - it's the holidays. It's a time (hopefully) for a little time away from work and school, spending time with those who mean the most to you and spending a few bucks on family and friends. But what about you? For Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you are going to spend a little time and money on yourself while at Disney (because dang it, we've all earned it).


I’m doing a bunch of big meals this go around. I am considering a tour or two as well. 

As for merchandise I typically get some pins, the race weekend ornament, and will see what the jackets look like. I don’t buy much in park anymore unless they have a popcorn bucket I want, or other limited edition type things.


----------



## Bree

My biggest splurge is a hotel room onsite for a week. I live about 45 minutes away, but I know I won’t get the sleep I need if i stay home. Driving while tired is definitely a bad idea. I also booked the Caring for Giants tour. At the expo I’d like to pick up a Dopey magnet, a race weekend sweatyband and possibly a marathon & Dopey jacket and a coffee cup.


----------



## SarahDisney

User name: SarahDisney
First name: Sarah (shocking, I know)
Corral: E (marathon)
5K pace: 10:30ish
10K pace: 11:30ish
Half pace: Sleep
Full pace: 12:30ish
Stopping for characters: All of them. Probably gonna get swept in a character line.
_(Paces are pretty much made up since my paces have been all over the place lately, but we'll see what happens on race day)_

SAFD: Well, I'm gonna be by myself for the whole trip, so the whole thing is about me.
As for buying myself things, I'll be getting a Pandora bead, which is my Disney trip tradition. I also kinda want a sleeveless race weekend shirt to wear to my barre classes, but we'll see if I find anything I like. Probably not gonna buy much because I keep spending too much money on groceries.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I can’t really think of anything I want to buy on this trip. I’ll keep my eyes out and see if anything appeals to me.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD: Lots of splurges!
Staying at Beach Club
Lots of good meals - Cali Grill, Tiffins, Flying Fish
Contemplating the Dooney & Bourke tote bag. I love it so much but $$$$


----------



## bananabean

KSellers88 said:


> She just got married too, so y'all be prepared to hear lots and lots of stories about that! It really would be a good drinking game for every time she says "I"...



Do you want to die of alcohol poisoning before the race even starts?



Barca33Runner said:


> Maybe it’s just my propensity to hate all people, things, and situations at 5 AM, but I’ve never been struck by anything Carissa does that makes her more worthy of my hate.


----------



## steph0808

This whole marathon weekend is a splurge! I was not planning to go, but I saw a great deal for an AKL DVC reservation over the weekend and well, I just had to attend!

Besides that, I do not have any plans for specific splurges. 

I'm just happy to be going. I wanted to run for a PR, but I've been sick for 1.5 weeks and long runs have been off my radar for the past two weekends. I'm just going to go, run, and have fun. And buy stuff.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Depends on if I can convince my husband along with the plan but I'm probably buying the Stitch/Sunset Painting.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  I tend to buy the same things at every rD expo:  Tervis tumbler, sweaty band(s) and the sneaker ornament.  Other possibilities are the "I Did It" shirt (if I like the design, haven't been crazy about the ones they have put out lately) and maybe a jacket.   SO tempted by that Dooney tote - it's hard to justify getting myself something that big right after Christmas though.  Not coming with my family this time, so having a Disney hotel room all to myself is a splurge in itself!


----------



## garneska

SAFD: We stay for two weeks at marathon time and this year the end of our trip is my birthday. I managed to snag an Amorette’s cake decorating spot.  We have done it once before but I thought it was so much fun and I wanted a Mickey Mouse cake for my birthday anyways so why not decorate it.


----------



## apdebord

I’m not a big merch person, but I’ll probably buy an “I Did It” shirt AFTER I do the thing. Or I may just say I don’t care I just want to go back to the room and that be it. 

The time away and relaxing will be a splurge enough and what I’m looking forward to the most. We’ll also be going to all our favorite spots and overindulging, so that will be a nice reward.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD:  Depends on if I can convince my husband along with the plan but I'm probably buying the Stitch/Sunset Painting.



Pic or link? Sounds cool. We had a friend paint a Simba, Timon and Pumba scene for my daughters' room when she was born. She also has a Simba and Mufasa sketch from one of the Disney art stores.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD: 
splurged on 2 weeks at a condo at Reunion and APs for DH and me. Also preordered the race jacket. May get a Pandora bead.


----------



## Sakigt

Besides staying at the Fort for 10 days.....

Want a Dopey I did it tank top
Character dinner at Artists Point

Got in our 18.5 mile training run today. Hubbs had to walk the last two miles which is perfect bc now he gets it when I told him how important the yoga and stretching is. 

Tested the Uncrustables mid run snack and as imagined it’s amazing!!!


----------



## lhermiston

I haven't seen the race jacket, but I might be tempted to pick one up if the merch lines aren't insane when I head to the expo. I just don't know how much I'd wear it??


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> Okay...so, I'm going to try to put together something so we all know who is in our corrals, paces, doing character stops, etc. The idea is that if you're going solo and looking for someone to run with, this is where you'll find them.
> 
> This is nowhere near as detailed as @DopeyBadger's past spreadsheets. I don't know what time you're all starting or what time you'll hit Everest, Hollywood Studios, etc., but I hope you'll still find this useful.
> 
> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):
> 
> User name:
> First name:
> Corral:
> Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
> 10K pace:
> Half pace:
> Full pace:
> Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):
> 
> So, for me, it'd be:
> 
> User name: lhermiston
> First name: Lee
> Corral: B
> Anticipated 5K pace: 9:00
> 10K: 9:00
> Half: 9:00
> Full: 9:00
> Characters: some
> 
> If I "like" your post, it means I have your info. If at all possible, try to get me your info in the next four days while I'm logging in from home. I'll try to post the excel file next weekend to see if we've missed anyone.




User name: LSUfan4444
First name: Adam
Corral: B
Full pace: 8:20/8:30
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Some


----------



## LSUfan4444

SAFD: I won't make it to the race expo until Saturday morning so I don't plan on seeing anything in my size that I want (only racing the full) but I would love a jacket if I can find one (I have a jacket obsession). Our splurge was going to be the Wreck it Ralph VR experience at The Void (we did the Star Wars one and it was outstanding) but now we're thinking about skipping it. I am worried about putting too much on that day.

Our flight doesnt land until like 10:00pm on Frida night then Saturday I have the expo, we have FP+ in MK starting at 1:40pm and an ADR at Cali Grill for 5:15. The experience itself doesnt take too much time im just worried about all the extra walking/mileage.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> I haven't seen the race jacket, but I might be tempted to pick one up if the merch lines aren't insane when I head to the expo. I just don't know how much I'd wear it??



I have a few of the pre-order jackets (the Champion models) and I actually wear them more often than I originally thought I would - mostly to and from the pool/gym after a workout or to just have around the house for when it's chilly.

I like the design for 2019 race weekend pre-order jacket, but if it's not Champion I won't buy it because of sizing (I'm very particular). My favorite piece of merch was probably the lightweight Dopey pullover I bought this year - I wear it ALLLLL the time. If there's a Goofy one for 2019, I'll probably by it despite not really caring much for ole Goof but because I love the model of pullover itself.

Otherwise, I will just buy myself a beer at the Expo and put the rest of those funds towards my payment of Hurricane Hannah's January electric bill.


----------



## baxter24

My largest splurge was getting an annual pass!! I don't plan on making any huge purchases this year. I got a jacket last year so I don’t think I will get one this year. I would like to get a magnet for sure but no plans for anything besides that.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I have a few of the pre-order jackets (the Champion models) and I actually wear them more often than I originally thought I would - mostly to and from the pool/gym after a workout or to just have around the house for when it's chilly.
> 
> I like the design for 2019 race weekend pre-order jacket, but if it's not Champion I won't buy it because of sizing (I'm very particular). My favorite piece of merch was probably the lightweight Dopey pullover I bought this year - I wear it ALLLLL the time. If there's a Goofy one for 2019, I'll probably by it despite not really caring much for ole Goof but because I love the model of pullover itself.
> 
> Otherwise, I will just buy myself a beer at the Expo and put the rest of those funds towards my payment of Hurricane Hannah's January electric bill.



Solid and valuable feedback. And I totally get being picky about sizes. I’m 6’5” and getting clothes that fit right has been an ordeal for 20 years. 

If the merch line is manageable and I have time before my FOP FP+ then I might look at marathon and Dopey jackets. Otherwise, my expendable income is going toward post race beers and DATW.


----------



## gsu1988

User name: gsu1988
First name: Ken
Corral: D
Anticipate
5k - 11:00
10k - 11:00
Half - 12:00 (from corral G with daughter)
Full - 11:00
Characters: probably will do some during half


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  If I were going I would celebrate with dinner at ‘Ohana post the Marathon and replace my 2016 Marathon coffee mug that now leaks all the time.  But this year I will settle for scanning DIS and living vicariously through you all.  Jealous much?  I would have to say I am...


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> If the merch line is manageable and I have time before my FOP FP+ then I might look at marathon and Dopey jackets. Otherwise, my expendable income is going toward post race beers and DATW.



There should be plenty of Marathon stuff left over ... however, Dopey could be pretty picked over. I've only shopped during Race Retreat Early Entry or where I've lined up about 45 minutes early to get Dopey stuff and it seems to go pretty quickly.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD: I usually end up with a Pandora charm every time we visit, other than that I may get a marathon jacket sweatshirt/jacket. Our major purchase might be a bounce back for spring break or May when DD is out of school and August before kids go back. Having APs makes it easier to visit.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> There should be plenty of Marathon stuff left over ... however, Dopey could be pretty picked over. I've only shopped during Race Retreat Early Entry or where I've lined up about 45 minutes early to get Dopey stuff and it seems to go pretty quickly.



NBD either way. If I find something and it appeals to me, I’ll pick it up. If not, I won’t lose any sleep over it. It wasn’t worth it to me to preorder.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD: the stay at AKL is a splurge this year. Also doing Dive Quest Friday afternoon; expensive but an easy way to log a dive.


----------



## Wendy98

User name:  Wendy98
First name:  Wendy
Corral: Elite
Anticipated Full pace: Good question.  Probably in the neighborhood of 7:05-7:15 unless things head south early.
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):  Probably not.  I said I wasn't going to stop 2 years ago during the marathon and still ended up stopping twice.  They only cost me about 15-20 seconds each, but it breaks my rhythm.

Yeah, my pace is in question.  I have been battling a few injuries the past month after doing Chicago and New York in the fall.  Motivation has been AWOL also.  This is my fun marathon, so I will be "ok" with whatever.  It is also my "Disney without kids" weekend, so I can't be too disappointed.

SAFD:  I won't buy any merchandise--I have more race/running stuff than I have regular clothes.  This whole weekend is my splurge and I am using the marathon as an excuse for a grown up weekend.  My big treat will be California Grill brunch after the marathon.  It isn't a place we would normally go with kids--too much $$$ for their picky eating.  I am just hoping I feel like eating after the race.  My stomach is always flip floppy for awhile after a race, especially a marathon.  We are planning to take it easy, ride a few rides, drink a few (lot) drinks, and not obsess about time.  We were just there in November with the kids and will be back in March with them--how I love AP.


----------



## TCB in FLA

User name: TCBinFLA
First name: Tavel
Corral D
Anticipated pace: 5k- ALL the characters slow with a friend 
10k- ALL the characters slow with friend
Half - 11 min, 90/30 ratio — some characters
Full- 11/12 min, 90/30 ratio - some characters depending on lines, plus AK drink stop and Epcot drink stop if I’m not ready to just be finished already

SAFD- this trip is my spurge. It’s a girls’ trip, leaving the family at home for a week. I’ve preordered the jacket, plus will definitely pick up magnets, a Tervis and whatever catches my eye. I usually get a Pandora charm every trip but I don’t wear my bracelets as much as I used to so am going to rethink that purchase. I did get the Pandora silver 26.2 I Did It! Mickey head on a string bracelet (I’m sure that style has a name but I don’t know what it is) that I’ve pretty much worn daily since I bought it last year and LOVE it. So might look to see if that style is out there. 

I took a seasonal PT job at our new outlet mall and I’ve been counting each hour I work lately as a drink around the world. Makes my feet hurt less.


----------



## sandam1

User name: sandam1
First name: Amy
Corral: F
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): 16 min/mile - I'm run/walking with a friend, probably more walking than running
Half pace: 14 min/mi
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Some - definitely Sleeping Beauty (that's my costume for the half), everyone else, it depends 

SAFD - I have some splurge money from my grandmother built into my budget, but haven't decide how to spend it. The choices are:
A - One day at Discovery Cove, the most expensive option
B - Disney After Hours at Hollywood Studios on Saturday night (after the half, ouch!), the middle option
C - Allowing myself to indulge in commemorative items at the expo and then doing The Void (either SW or Ralph) at Disney Springs, could be expensive too depending on what I find at the expo.


----------



## AFwifelife

@sandam1 Discovery Cove is worth every penny.


----------



## Keels

TCB in FLA said:


> User name: TCBinFLA
> First name: Tavel
> Corral D
> Anticipated pace: 5k- ALL the characters slow with a friend
> 10k- ALL the characters slow with friend
> Half - 11 min, 90/30 ratio — some characters
> Full- 11/12 min, 90/30 ratio - some characters depending on lines, plus AK drink stop and Epcot drink stop if I’m not ready to just be finished already
> 
> SAFD- this trip is my spurge. It’s a girls’ trip, leaving the family at home for a week. I’ve preordered the jacket, plus will definitely pick up magnets, a Tervis and whatever catches my eye. I usually get a Pandora charm every trip but I don’t wear my bracelets as much as I used to so am going to rethink that purchase. I did get the Pandora silver 26.2 I Did It! Mickey head on a string bracelet (I’m sure that style has a name but I don’t know what it is) that I’ve pretty much worn daily since I bought it last year and LOVE it. So might look to see if that style is out there.
> 
> I took a seasonal PT job at our new outlet mall and I’ve been counting each hour I work lately as a drink around the world. Makes my feet hurt less.



Alex & Ani did a bunch of Marathon-specific bracelets this year that were REALLY pretty and less than a Pandora charm, if you're looking to branch out!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Alex & Ani did a bunch of Marathon-specific bracelets this year that were REALLY pretty and less than a Pandora charm, if you're looking to branch out!


I didn’t see those. Where were they selling them?


----------



## Barca33Runner

User name: Barca33Runner
First name: Jared
Corral:E
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): Slow
10K pace: Slow
Half pace: Slow
Full pace: Just Finish
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Some, if the lines are short, things are going better than expected, or a particular character catches my eye

SAFD: As others have said, the whole trip is kind of a splurge. I may be upgrading to an AP during my trip, but I think Ohana, Be Our Guest, and basically just enjoying myself at Disney is a splurge without finding anything extra. If I do upgrade to an AP the splurge will come when I figure out when and how I want to do an extra trip later in the year.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> I didn’t see those. Where were they selling them?



I bought them the week after Marathon Weekend at TrenD at Disney Springs. I'd been looking for them at the Alex & Ani store and they had no idea what I was talking about ...

https://blog.alexandani.com/disney-marathon-collection-now-available/


----------



## flav

Baloo in MI said:


> Jealous much? I would have to say I am...


Marathon Weekend 2020 will be awesome, let’s just be patient  (and a little jealous).


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  My splurge plan is to purchase my first AP!!!


----------



## sandam1

AFwifelife said:


> @sandam1 Discovery Cove is worth every penny.



I hear you! I'm a little skittish with the weather and was hoping for some sort of deal so that it didn't eat up ALL of my splurge money, but haven't come across anything so far.


----------



## DIS-OH

User name: DIS-OH
First name: Marsha (DH is Matt)
Corral: E
Anticipated pace for:
Half - 12:00 

Characters: not likely


Splurge-staying at Grand Floridian as DD is running her first Full!  (Thought staying at monorail resort would make spectating at MK easier)


----------



## StarGirl11

Well that was the 16 miler from h*ll. I’m convinced someone at the gym has the humidifier in their turned up to 100 or very close to it. I have a scale that I use for how much fluids I need to intake during a race. With the high end being fluids when I run Peachtree, a 10k in Atlanta in July. So it makes sense that I would go through about 10-20 oz every couple of miles if not more. What doesn’t make sense is when I’m having to get off every 3 miles to refill both of my bottles. Normally one bottle of 20 oz gets me through about 4 miles. Today I was going through both bottles every 3ish.

On the bright side I am getting adjusted to the humidity to FL. But this is ridiculous the climate where I’m at for Christmas is a dry dessert climate. Not the type to produce extreme humidity. So it’s entirely the gym.

And I would normally say screw it and do my 18 miler outside. But I forgot my fuel belt when I left Colorado. And since I will be home briefly anyway I don’t feel like putting up the 100 plus bucks for another camelbak when mine still works perfect. So I’m just going to have to slow down for the 18 miler. Since I was definitely low on something st the end of the 16.

As for the SAFD: Maybe the Dooney. I don’t normally get totes so I’m waiting to see it in person.


----------



## Livelovedance

Princess KP said:


> I didn’t see those. Where were they selling them?





Keels said:


> I bought them the week after Marathon Weekend at TrenD at Disney Springs. I'd been looking for them at the Alex & Ani store and they had no idea what I was talking about ...
> 
> https://blog.alexandani.com/disney-marathon-collection-now-available/


At the 2018 Princess expo they sold this Alex and Ani set. You had to buy it in the separate line where they sold Dooney, Pandora, etc.

https://blog.alexandani.com/disney-princess-half-marathon-collection/


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> There should be plenty of Marathon stuff left over ... however, Dopey could be pretty picked over. I've only shopped during Race Retreat Early Entry or where I've lined up about 45 minutes early to get Dopey stuff and it seems to go pretty quickly.


At least for guys the ends on both sides (smaller and larger sizes) have been pretty bare come Friday and Saturday. I haven’t been able to find a small jacket on Friday or Saturday since like 2011.


----------



## bananabean

For those of you who celebrate, I hope you have a very Merry Christmas! 

For those of us who don’t, may we all enjoy our Chinese food tonight!


----------



## kilowan

User name:kilowan
First name:Michael
Corral D
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): Slow, doing this with my boys. This was the condition for them to come the WDW, lots of arm twisting on that one
10K pace: 12
Half pace: 13
Full pace: 14
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Hoping to stop for a few, a lot will depend on my time.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Race registration IS my splurge! That’s it; I’m broke and everything else will be done in a budget-friendly manner.


----------



## mankle30

@lhermiston

User name: mankle30
First name: Mike
Corral:E
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): Slow.
Full pace: approx. 11:30
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):meh, we'll see


----------



## TCB in FLA

Keels said:


> Alex & Ani did a bunch of Marathon-specific bracelets this year that were REALLY pretty and less than a Pandora charm, if you're looking to branch out!


Actually it was the Alex and Ani one that I have and LOVE. I’m hoping they do those again.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):
> 
> User name:
> First name:
> Corral:
> Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
> 10K pace:
> Half pace:
> Full pace:
> Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):



User name: anim8r
First name: Damon
Corral: C
Anticipated 5K pace: 9:00
10K: 9:00
Half: 9:15
Full: 9:45
Characters: Yes


----------



## ANIM8R

steph0808 said:


> It's not a normal story and in no way indicative of the marathon buses! It seems to have been a fluke, but it was not a great first runDisney experience!
> 
> No problems at All-Star Sports last year, and I'm at AKV this year, so even though I said I would go monorail from then now, clearly I didn't keep that promise.



I was there (POR) in 2013 and had a similar experience. My dad and I ran the 5K and several (at least 3) full buses passed us by that morning at one of the non-main depots. There were about a dozen of us waiting. I was |-> <-| close to heading over to the main depot to see what was going on. Thankfully the next bus stopped...and we were out there for the first bus.

The morning of the half, my wife went to the non-main depot (she was not with us the previous morning) to catch one of the later buses to meet me at the finish. She texted me so I know she was out there in plenty of time and no bus showed period. So she went back to bed. I can't remember if there were actual runners there or not - I hope not!

For the next 3 or 4 years after that, I went to the main depot and had no problems at all. I regained confidence in the bus system and started to go to the nearest depot the last year or two.

The only problem I had since then was at this year's Star Wars/ Dark Side (10K). Again, first bus. We took a different route out of POR. I thought this was because this was my 1st race starting at the Trans Ctr. We were on roads that buses really shouldn't have been on. After awhile we got on a main road and passed POR again(!?!?). My wife got on a later bus (I wanted to get pics and was in corral A / she wanted to sleep). Despite taking a bus 30 minutes later, she got to the drop-off a couple of minutes after me. Once again - she was right!!! (As always)

So those are my bus mid-adventures. After 6 straight marathon weekends running all the races (unofficial Dopey the 1st time) and 1 Star Wars, those are my only problems. So, a pretty good percentage but the worry about missing my very 1st Disney race back in 2013 certainly influenced my insistence for catching the 1st bus thereafter.


----------



## mtnmjd

User name: mtnmjd
First name: Michael
Corral: sliding back one to run with friend in D...probably slip even further back for friends in 5 and 10k
5k pace: ~10:00/mile
10k pace: ~10:30/mile
Half pace: ~11:30/mile
Full pace: ~12:30/mile
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Yes!

SAFD; My first AP!


----------



## tidefan

So...  haven’t posted in a week or so as it’s been a bad week.  I was supposed to do 40 miles this past week.  I’ve done 4.

I had a right Achilles issue for the last few weeks, which, thankfully, has gotten much better.   However, I think that while I was running with that, I was overcompensating.  I did 15 last Saturday and felt OK.  The next day, my left inner thigh started hurting.  I tried to run last Monday and hobbled to get 4 miles in.  I think that I have a inner thigh/groin strain/pull.  Have not done anything in a week.  It is still a little painful.  I will walk/bike/swim this week and try to get a few miles in (hopefully) the last 2 weeks.

At this point, I just hope to start and to finish ahead of the sweepers...


----------



## Disney at Heart

@lhermiston
Disney at Heart
First name: Sylvia
Corral: D
Anticipated Goofy pace:
Half: 12:00
Full: 12:30
Characters: Yes, especially in half


----------



## FFigawi

bananabean said:


> For those of you who celebrate, I hope you have a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> For those of us who don’t, may we all enjoy our Chinese food tonight!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: This trip is definitely a splurge, but planning on spending most of our money on food and drinks. I will let my race shirts be my souvenirs unless I find a cute tumbler or ornament. Also splurging on lots of one-on-one time with my husband. #parentsgetaway


----------



## Disney at Heart

I am curious; how many of you are maintaining your status as Perfectly Goofy and/or Perfectly Dopey this year? I know there are at least a few.

DH is perfectly Goofy, and was Perfectly Dopey through last year, but after 5 years of Dopey, he decided that getting up so early 4 mornings in a row was too much for too little added mileage, so we are running Goofy this year and probably next year, too, to maintain his Goofy status through the fifteenth year. After that, who knows?

Splurge: Visiting Disney World for 8 nights and eating at several signature restaurants! I usually buy a magnet or a shirt, but not much more at the Expo.


----------



## pluto377

The weekend is pretty much my splurge, but I'd like to buy something Dopey at the expo.  Not sure what yet.

Attempted my 2nd and final 20 today and it didn't go very well.  I had to quit completely at 19.2 and started walking at 17.5.  My legs were in SO much pain. Hoping it was just a bad day, but starting to get a little nervous now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD:  Depends on if I can convince my husband along with the plan but I'm probably buying the Stitch/Sunset Painting.


I may consider this upcoming trip a success if I escape Walt Disney World without buying a new painting.  Maybe.  



lhermiston said:


> I haven't seen the race jacket, but I might be tempted to pick one up if the merch lines aren't insane when I head to the expo. I just don't know how much I'd wear it??


They posted pictures of it up on Facebook a bit bigger than the thumbnail preview they have in their online add to registration store.  I like it so I'll keep it.  I preordered it knowing that I would return it if I didn't like it.  



bananabean said:


> For those of you who celebrate, I hope you have a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> For those of us who don’t, may we all enjoy our Chinese food tonight!


Your post reminded me of the Christmas dinner in A Christmas Story.  But in seriousness, enjoy your Chinese food and I hope your holiday was wonderful.

SAFD:  I reserve the right to buy an I did it shirt for the marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.  I think I'll get a custom ornament in the MK or Disney Springs.  Since this is not a Star Wars race expo, hopefully I'll escape it without having spent too much.  The splurge comes in the restaurants before and after the race.  I'm also considering some sort of frame for all the medals presuming I finish Dopey.  

User Name:  SleeplessKnight
First Name:  Keith
5K Pace:  Very, very slowly.  
10K Pace:  15-16 minutes per mile
Half Pace:  15-16 minutes per mile
Full Pace:  13-14 minutes per mile
Characters:  Maybe.  Depends on who the character is and how long the line is.  Plan on stopping for atmospheric photos to have some photos if character photos don't work out.


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> I am curious; how many of you are maintaining your status as Perfectly Goofy and/or Perfectly Dopey this year? I know there are at least a few.
> 
> DH is perfectly Goofy, and was Perfectly Dopey through last year, but after 5 years of Dopey, he decided that getting up so early 4 mornings in a row was too much for too little added mileage, so we are running Goofy this year and probably next year, too, to maintain his Goofy status through the fifteenth year. After that, who knows?
> 
> Splurge: Visiting Disney World for 8 nights and eating at several signature restaurants! I usually buy a magnet or a shirt, but not much more at the Expo.


Wish I was perfect something. Congrats to your husband on Goofy and 5 years of dopey.


----------



## ckb_nc

User name ckb_nc
Name Chris 
Corral:B 

Half time no clue - usually sub 2 hours

Did a Disney 5k years ago and remember the first Mike’s was over 10 mins due to sheer size so goal is sub 2:30 with pics etc


----------



## ckb_nc

Question - have car and staying at SSR - bus or car for the half


----------



## TCB in FLA

pluto377 said:


> The weekend is pretty much my splurge, but I'd like to buy something Dopey at the expo.  Not sure what yet.
> 
> Attempted my 2nd and final 20 today and it didn't go very well.  I had to quit completely at 19.2 and started walking at 17.5.  My legs were in SO much pain. Hoping it was just a bad day, but starting to get a little nervous now.


Some runs are just like that. The excitement of race day will carry you along. Take care of your legs (I personally like baths with epson salts and sitting on the floor with legs up a wall) and believe in yourself!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Wish I was perfect something.



You'll be a perfect Panda 

#Pandamonium2019


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You'll be a perfect Panda
> 
> #Pandamonium2019


Nope...


----------



## DustyWA

lhermiston said:


> Okay...so, I'm going to try to put together something so we all know who is in our corrals, paces, doing character stops, etc. The idea is that if you're going solo and looking for someone to run with, this is where you'll find them.
> 
> This is nowhere near as detailed as @DopeyBadger's past spreadsheets. I don't know what time you're all starting or what time you'll hit Everest, Hollywood Studios, etc., but I hope you'll still find this useful.
> 
> So, here's what I'm looking for (from anyone who feels like participating):
> 
> User name:
> First name:
> Corral:
> Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable):
> 10K pace:
> Half pace:
> Full pace:
> Stopping for characters (yes, no, some):
> 
> So, for me, it'd be:
> 
> User name: lhermiston
> First name: Lee
> Corral: B
> Anticipated 5K pace: 9:00
> 10K: 9:00
> Half: 9:00
> Full: 9:00
> Characters: some
> 
> If I "like" your post, it means I have your info. If at all possible, try to get me your info in the next four days while I'm logging in from home. I'll try to post the excel file next weekend to see if we've missed anyone.



User name: DustyWA
First name: Dusty
Corral: A
Anticipated 5K pace: 11:00
10K: 11:00
Half: 12:30
Full: 12:30
Characters: Yes

Pace is a SWAG. When running, I plan on doing 9:00-10:00 pace. For 5k and 10k, I’ll run between character/photo stops. For the half and full, I’ll also include a walking break every mile or so when not in the parks.


----------



## tidefan

User name: tidefan
First name: Brad
Corral: E
Full pace: Revising down to 12:00 (hopefully!)
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Probably not...


----------



## mankle30

bananabean said:


> For those of you who celebrate, I hope you have a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> For those of us who don’t, may we all enjoy our Chinese food tonight!



I did enjoy my Chinese food, even though it wasn't the truly authentic variety that we get back in Toronto!


----------



## gsu1988

Merry Christmas to me.  Woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose.  Hope it is just a cold.


----------



## roxymama

Merry Christmas,  and I’m waiting on my Chinese food delivery right now!

User name: roxymama
First name: Bridget or Roxy (I go by both)
Corral: C
Half pace: 10ish
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): YES! which will increase my total pace for sure.  

Splurge: afternoon tea at the grand Floridian


----------



## Keels

I've officially started looking at the weather.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I've officially started looking at the weather.



Sucker


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Sucker



I leave for that way on the 2nd which is like basically a week, so ... its time. Plus, I asked Santa AND Birthday Baby Jesus for pool weather for Marathon Weekend this time and I need to make sure they follow through.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I leave for that way on the 2nd which is like basically a week, so ... its time. Plus, I asked Santa AND Birthday Baby Jesus for pool weather for Marathon Weekend this time and I need to make sure they follow through.


I hope they do follow through!


----------



## Tall Todd

Santa brought a BUNCH of Echo/Echo Dots for the house.  Our son has been asking ALL day what the weather is/will be, both here and in Orlando. Just have to laugh.  I don't know if there's any use in looking for this time of year, it's cool/cold in the morning to temperate/warm in the afternoon.  We're from a cold area, but 50's and windy is still pretty cool.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I've officially started looking at the weather.


You’re crazy

Just expect everything 

At least you’re driving so you can over pack


----------



## StarGirl11

Merry Christmas everyone.

I'll admit to checking the weather myself a few days ago out of sheer curiousity. But I know last year there was no way to know we were going to need four cold layers by this point. And the only reason I know that much is we were getting ready to leave Virginia and I only packed one cold layer as a contingency plan. By the New Year I had to make a run to the Dicks Sporting Goods where we were at in AL for three more pants.

User name: StarGirl11
First name: Sophia
Corral: F
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): As slow as I can get away with since I'll be stopping for all the photos
10K pace: 11-12 minute pace when not stopped for photos
Half pace: 11-12 minute pace when not stopped for photos
Full pace: 12-14 minute pace when not stopped for photos
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Some, outside of the 5k I'm not fast enough to make all the photo stops and stay ahead of the balloons, so I pick who I stop for depending on how much I like the character and how rare the character is and how far ahead of the balloons I currently am

Probably with the photo stops my average pace will actually be somewhere between 17-18 minute mile for the races. But my actual moving pace I'm going at between stops should be bordering around 12 minutes during the first three at my slowest, and probably bordering around 13 in the marathon to be honest at my slowest maybe 14. Trainings going well for the most part so I should have more time to afford for stopping. But not enough to stop for everything. Hopefully next year (and yeah I've already pretty much accepted I will almost certainly be back for 2020 by this point).


----------



## gsu1988

User name: gsu1988
First name: Ken
Corral: D
Anticipate
5k - 11:00
10k - 11:00
Half - 12:00 (from corral G with daughter)
Full - 11:00
Characters: probably will do some during half


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> You’re crazy
> 
> Just expect everything
> 
> At least you’re driving so you can over pack



I'd really prefer not to - I brought almost everything I owned with me this January and it was a real PITA. I'm kinda leaning towards bringing what I hope to wear, a couple of nice all-weather things I've got (rain jacket, leggings, vest) and fork it. I'll buy whatever I need at Academy on Tuesday of race week and then just leave it in Florida for the next time I don't run Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

User_Name: Dis_Yoda’s husband 
Name: Shaun 
Corral: D 
Half:  9:00 to 9:30
Marathon: 10:00 

His stopping for characters depends on who is out, how he’s feeling and the weather.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> I'd really prefer not to - I brought almost everything I owned with me this January and it was a real PITA. I'm kinda leaning towards bringing what I hope to wear, a couple of nice all-weather things I've got (rain jacket, leggings, vest) and fork it. I'll buy whatever I need at Academy on Tuesday of race week and then just leave it in Florida for the next time I don't run Marathon Weekend.


Buying is a smart option too!  We luck out that we won’t pack until Wednesday since we drive up Thursday.  We have the paper suit leftover from last year since he didn’t end up using it and I think we have some Mylar Blankets in our travel pile as well.  Worst case, we go shopping as we’ve done that a few times.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I would like to wish everyone a happy whatever doesn't offend you.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> You’re crazy
> 
> Just expect everything
> 
> At least you’re driving so you can over pack



This will likely be my approach and I'm flying. I checked the other day and my carry-on can fit two pairs of shoes, four pairs of shorts, four pairs of compression shorts, three pairs of compression pants, three long sleeve compression shirts and my running hoodie. I'm definitely going to bring more than I'll hopefully need.


----------



## roxymama

lhermiston said:


> This will likely be my approach and I'm flying. I checked the other day and my carry-on can fit two pairs of shoes, four pairs of shorts, four pairs of compression shorts, three pairs of compression pants, three long sleeve compression shirts and my running hoodie. I'm definitely going to bring more than I'll hopefully need.



Drink every time @lhermiston packs something with compression!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> Drink every time @lhermiston packs something with compression!!


That with the other drinking game is going to leave me hammered most of the weekend


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> That with the other drinking game is going to leave me hammered most of the weekend



Drink every time @Dis_Yoda gets hammered during the weekend!

(Ok, I’ll stop now)


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> Drink every time @Dis_Yoda gets hammered during the weekend!
> 
> (Ok, I’ll stop now)



It's almost like me doing a shot every time Star Wars Dark Side gets mentioned.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> Drink every time @Dis_Yoda gets hammered during the weekend!
> 
> (Ok, I’ll stop now)


Oh that could be bad for the racers


----------



## AFwifelife

Taper madness set in quickly for me. My mystery ankle pain has showed up, race dream last night, and my mind is all over the place thinking 1. I need to keep running and 2. I’m over running.


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> Taper madness set in quickly for me. My mystery ankle pain has showed up, race dream last night, and my mind is all over the place thinking 1. I need to keep running and 2. I’m over running.



Stick to your plan and trust the training.


----------



## lhermiston

roxymama said:


> Drink every time @lhermiston packs something with compression!!



Ooooh! I can pack my compression (drink!) socks and compression (drink!) sleeves!


----------



## lahobbs4

Does anyone have an apple watch and know how to use intervals on it?? You can message me

Got the new one with the Nike Run whatever on it yesterday and while that was an awesome gift, I'm a Garmin girl and have a bit of a learning curve to get through before Marathon weekend!


----------



## ANIM8R

Disney at Heart said:


> I am curious; how many of you are maintaining your status as Perfectly Goofy and/or Perfectly Dopey this year? I know there are at least a few.
> 
> DH is perfectly Goofy, and was Perfectly Dopey through last year, but after 5 years of Dopey, he decided that getting up so early 4 mornings in a row was too much for too little added mileage, so we are running Goofy this year and probably next year, too, to maintain his Goofy status through the fifteenth year. After that, who knows?
> 
> Splurge: Visiting Disney World for 8 nights and eating at several signature restaurants! I usually buy a magnet or a shirt, but not much more at the Expo.



Wow! Being perfectly Goofy AND Dopey is amazing!!!

I'm perfectly Dopey so far. I thought the 5th would be my last <_in my best Edna Mode voice_> yet here we are.

The recent deep discounts have really gotten to me, though. I'll admit - I kinda feel like a sucker. Don't @ me. I get it - I traded-off a guaranteed registration for savings. I'm not sure I'm willing to do that next year. Right now - and I willingly admit this could change - my thought going forward is to not sign-up for Dopey and wait to see what, if any, offers are available next year that are too good to pass up. If that's the case, maybe I'll do Dopey again. If not..well, it's been an absolute blast.


----------



## goingthedistance

Disney at Heart said:


> I am curious; how many of you are maintaining your status as Perfectly Goofy and/or Perfectly Dopey this year? I know there are at least a few.
> 
> DH is perfectly Goofy, and was Perfectly Dopey through last year, but after 5 years of Dopey, he decided that getting up so early 4 mornings in a row was too much for too little added mileage, so we are running Goofy this year and probably next year, too, to maintain his Goofy status through the fifteenth year. After that, who knows?
> 
> Splurge: Visiting Disney World for 8 nights and eating at several signature restaurants! I usually buy a magnet or a shirt, but not much more at the Expo.



I am Perfectly Goofy and Perfectly Dopey.  I am signed up for Dopey again this year.  I know the Dopey adds the extra early mornings and not a lot of extra miles, but the rest of my family is doing the 10k.  I'll keep going through Goofy 15 before I consider "retiring" from RunDisney.


----------



## cavepig

Looks like the 5k is gone again (I didn't keep track how many times it's come and gone) from the drop down. 

Weather, I admit I looked at accuweather once last week out of curiosity, knowing very well how off it could/most likely will be.  I just figure I'll pack everything for park touring and running.   I did make some arm sleeves the other day as I just have tanks to run in.  




Dis_Yoda said:


> User_Name: Dis_Yoda’s husband
> Name: Shaun
> Corral: D
> Half:  9:00 to 9:30
> Marathon: 10:00
> 
> His stopping for characters depends on who is out, how he’s feeling and the weather.


  How is he doing after being hit?


----------



## ScooterScott44

Disney at Heart said:


> I am curious; how many of you are maintaining your status as Perfectly Goofy and/or Perfectly Dopey this year? I know there are at least a few.
> 
> DH is perfectly Goofy, and was Perfectly Dopey through last year, but after 5 years of Dopey, he decided that getting up so early 4 mornings in a row was too much for too little added mileage, so we are running Goofy this year and probably next year, too, to maintain his Goofy status through the fifteenth year. After that, who knows?
> 
> Splurge: Visiting Disney World for 8 nights and eating at several signature restaurants! I usually buy a magnet or a shirt, but not much more at the Expo.



I’m Perfectly Goofy still.  Did the original unofficial Dopey the first year of the Goofy.  Since the start of the official Dopey I have refused to pay that much to get up that early for 4 days in a row.

Until now, this year will be my first Official Dopey and very likely my last.

User name: ScooterScott44
First name: Scott
Corral: A
Anticipated 5K pace: 11:00, or whatever DS decides
10K: 6:40 or with family (will run this or the half for time)
Half: 7:00 -8:00
Full: 9:00 - 10:00
Characters: Not likely but maybe


----------



## ScooterScott44

ckb_nc said:


> Question - have car and staying at SSR - bus or car for the half


I am catching up on the tread today and may have missed it but I don’t recall seeing a response.  If it was me I would probably drive myself from SSR.  Quick right out past Disney Springs and into the traffic flow towards World Dr. to Epcot parking.  It might take a little bit of time but it seems easier than then dealing with the buses at that resort.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cavepig said:


> How is he doing after being hit?



He’s doing ok.  He was able to do a 17 mile run last week at an easy pace.  His back is bothering him now but that could be from all the wine cases he has had to move around work for the last week because it’s busy time. He only did 3 miles yesterday before he realized it was too much.  

I told him to rest the rest of the week but we’ll see if he’ll listen.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I've officially started looking at the weather.



Pathetic attempt to seem like a weather stalker.  I've been looking at it for weeks.


----------



## mvndvm

Rookie question - where do you find your corral assignment?


----------



## rteetz

mvndvm said:


> Rookie question - where do you find your corral assignment?


Using the tracking or waiver it lists your bib number. From the bib number you then look at the corral chart on the run Disney website and that tells you your corral.


----------



## StarGirl11

cavepig said:


> Looks like the 5k is gone again (I didn't keep track how many times it's come and gone) from the drop down.
> 
> Weather, I admit I looked at accuweather once last week out of curiosity, knowing very well how off it could/most likely will be.  I just figure I'll pack everything for park touring and running.   I did make some arm sleeves the other day as I just have tanks to run in.
> 
> 
> How is he doing after being hit?



5k is showing on the site again.


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> 5k is showing on the site again.


  It shows on the main site with the register button, but if you go to the drop down to register it's gone on the form.  It was at the bottom by Dopey the other day.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well here's something useful I stumbled accross and hadn't seen mentioned yet. I was thinking about preordering something to relieve some of the expo stress. And so I pulled up the buy products. And lo and behold some of them have pictures uploaded to them. All the runners magnets and the preorder jacket have photos (and yes I checked the preorder as well as I could, I'm pretty sure that it says 2019).

 



cavepig said:


> It shows on the main site with the register button, but if you go to the drop down to register it's gone on the form.  It was at the bottom by Dopey the other day.



Huh that's odd.


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> Well here's something useful I stumbled accross and hadn't seen mentioned yet. I was thinking about preordering something to relieve some of the expo stress. And so I pulled up the buy products. And lo and behold some of them have pictures uploaded to them. All the runners magnets and the preorder jacket have photos (and yes I checked the preorder as well as I could, I'm pretty sure that it says 2019).
> 
> View attachment 371669
> 
> 
> 
> Huh that's odd.


  Yeah they added the few photos a week or something ago.    Nice to see.   They also have put the jacket up on facebook larger like last week.


----------



## StarGirl11

cavepig said:


> Yeah they added the few photos a week or something ago.    Nice to see.   They also have put the jacket up on facebook larger like last week.



Ah missed it. I don't go into the event page on WDW that often so that's why I wasn't aware of the pre order jacket being posted.


----------



## Bree

I can’t find the exhibitor list for the expo in the event guide. Is it missing this year or just hidden well?


----------



## ReindeerMom

User name: Reindeer Mom
First name: Marcia
Corral: B
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): LOL
10K pace: LOL
Half pace: LMAO
Full pace: ROFL 
I'm dealing with a bad case of Runner's Knee and have not been able to train, but my base mileage will get me to the finish line of Dopey #6!
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): For all the many Disney races I've run, I've only ever stopped for the "man" of my dreams, Chewbacca.  I doubt he'll be there, but, if he is and the line is short, I'll squeeze the stuffing out of him.


----------



## Kyle83

Alright, really starting to panic as I hit what seems like a major snag! Three nights ago I walked out of my apartment and had my lower back completely seize up and start to spasm horribly. I had to drop to my hands and knees in the middle of the road in pouring down rain and in horrible pain and two guys who were passing by had to basically carry my back inside. I had a trip to the ER that night and put on pain meds and also have gone to a physical therapist but am still barely able to walk standing up straight. I have no idea what I am going to do with only two weeks to go...


----------



## wdvak

Kyle83 said:


> Alright, really starting to panic as I hit what seems like a major snag! Three nights ago I walked out of my apartment and had my lower back completely seize up and start to spasm horribly. I had to drop to my hands and knees in the middle of the road in pouring down rain and in horrible pain and two guys who were passing by had to basically carry my back inside. I had a trip to the ER that night and put on pain meds and also have gone to a physical therapist but am still barely able to walk standing up straight. I have no idea what I am going to do with only two weeks to go...




Oh no, I’m so sorry that happened.  I know how hard it is to be hurting. Keep doing what the physical therapist says and hopefully everything will ease up in your back.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@ReindeerMom So you are another Perfectly Dopey! Congrats and best wishes on your 6th!
@Kyle83 So sorry to hear about your back. Here's hoping that it will heal quickly so that your training up to now can get you through!


----------



## LSUlakes

Weekly Weather Update for Marathon Weekend:

11/28/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 54 - 74 - PM Rain
1/11 - 55 - 75 - AM T-Storm, Cloudy
1/12 - 55 - 76 - Cloudy, a T-Storm
1/13 - 54 - 76 - A T-Storm or Two

12/6/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 51 - 72 - Sunny
1/11 - 51 - 71 - Mostly Sunny
1/12 - 55 - 78 - Partly Sunny
1/13 - 53 - 77 - A Couple of PM Showers

12/12/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 53 - 76 - Low Clouds
1/11 - 52 - 70 - Mostly Cloudy, a little rain
1/12 - 46 - 69 - Periods of rain
1/13 - 44 - 67 - Clouds and sun

12/19/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 44 - 63 - Sunny
1/11 - 43 - 61 - Sunny
1/12 - 44 - 63 - Cloudy
1/13 - 47 - 65 – Mostly Sunny

12/26/18 Forecast:
Date - Morning Low - Daytime High - Conditions
1/10 - 46 - 69 - Mostly Cloudy
1/11 - 48 - 67 - Times of Clouds and Sun
1/12 - 49 - 67 - Sunny
1/13 - 49 - 67 – Mostly Sunny

This weeks update is a little warmer, but still decent for running weather. Only two more of these updates to go lol!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ReindeerMom said:


> Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): For all the many Disney races I've run, I've only ever stopped for the "man" of my dreams, Chewbacca. I doubt he'll be there, but, if he is and the line is short, I'll squeeze the stuffing out of him.


At the very least, the mighty Chewbacca will be in DHS after the race.  It's going to be unusual for me to not get a Star Wars medal photo with him this year.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Springs yearly runner offerings

Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend participants receive special discounts and offerings with your race bib or medal at _Disney Springs® _January 9-13, 2019!

10% Discount 

*Blaze Fast Fire’d Pizza:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages 

*Bongo’s Cuban Cafe™:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages 

*The Edison:* 10% off food purchase and non-alcoholic beverages 

*Erwin Pearl:* 10% off $150 or more 

*Morimoto Asia™: *10% off food purchase 

*Florida Snow Company: *10% off any size Shaved Ice 

*Frontera Cocina:* 10% off food and beverages (including alcohol) 

*House of Blues® Restaurant & Bar: *10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages (excluding tax, gratuity) 

*Luxury of Time by Diamonds International:* 10% off Timepieces and 20% off jewelry

*Martocci’s Italian Ice:* 10% off any size Italian Ice Origins: 10% off entire purchase

*Planet Hollywood™:* 10% off food purchase and priority seating 

*Rainforest Cafe®: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village 

*The BOATHOUSE®: *10% off food purchase 

*T-REX™: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village 

*UGG: *10% off entire purchase 

*UNOde50:* 10% off entire purchase 

*YeSake: *10% off food purchase (Excludes alcohol) 

15% Discount 

*Basin:* 15% off entire purchase 

*Coca-Cola® Store:* 15% off and free 24 oz. fountain beverage with $30 purchase

*Filthy Rich:* 15% off entire purchase 

*Superdry: *15% off entire purchase *cannot be combined with other promotions, discounts, or sale 

*Vera Bradley: *15% off (Disney products not included) 

20% Discount 

*The Art of Shaving: *20% off $150 purchase 

*Chef Art Smith’s Homecomin’:* 20% off food and non-alcoholic beverages 

*Häagen-Dazs®:* 20% off on Shakes, Dazzlers and Waffle cones/bowls 

*Havaianas:* 20% off entire purchase 

*Joffrey’s Coffee and Tea Company®: *20% off (excludes alcohol) and free custom latte art 

*JOHNNY WAS: *20% off single full priced item 

*Paddlefish:* 20% off food purchase 

*Pizza Ponte:* 20% off food purchase 

*SANUK:* 20% off entire purchase 

*Sperry: *20% off one full price item only 

*Splitsville Luxury Lanes™: *20% off food, non-alcoholic beverages and bowling 

*Sugarboo & Co.: *20% off one full priced item 

*Terralina Crafted Italian: *20% off food purchase 

*UNDER ARMOUR® BRAND HOUSE: *20% off (excludes gift cards, Curry, HOVR, and Rock Footwear) 

*Volcom:* 20% off Volcom products. Not valid with third party items 

25% Discount 

*Enzo’s Hideaway:* 25% off food purchase 

*Maria and Enzo’s: *25% off food purchase 

*Tommy Bahama: *25% off a single item with sign up for Paradise Nation 

Other Offers* 

Ghirardelli® Ice Cream & Chocolate Shop:* Complimentary chocolate bar with sundae purchase 

*Oakley:* $20 off of a $50+ apparel 

*Rinse Bath & Body Co.: *Complimentary Rinse Pucker Stick (lip balm) with a $5.00 purchase 

*Savanah Bee Company:* Complimentary Royal Jelly Body Butter packet with any purchase 

*Sprinkles:* “Buy one, get one” FREE cupcakes 

*STK Orlando®:* Complimentary wagyu slider with purchase of entrée 

*The Polite Pig: *Complimentary chefs appetizer with the purchase of an adult entrée

*Wetzel’s Pretzels:* Free Fountain Drink with purchase of two food items

*Wine Bar George: *Buy one glass of wine on tap receive one free. Choice of red, white or rosé up to $9. One per person per visit, per badge and/or medal) 

*Wolfgang Puck® Bar and Grill: *Complimentary glass of the Wolfgang Puck Chardonnay or Cabernet with purchase of an entree. 

*Wolfgang Puck® Express:* Free frozen yogurt with a purchase of one entree 

I think I know which one @Keels might take advantage of...


----------



## pixarmom

OK, @mateojr and I are woefully behind!  

Staying at YC for arrival night and then GF for the weekend!
Running 10K together as Lilo and Stitch.
10K pace:  Whatever @mateojr decides, and looking for @Keels along the way!!
I made a last-minute decision to register for the half because I miss distance running so much!
Half marathon:  Corral A!  (Thank you, @DopeyBadger for the training plan that made this possible) but actual pace will depend on how I'm feeling that morning!
P.S. Our middle son will be a badger next fall, so this double badger mom is super happy!


----------



## sandam1

Final half-marathon long run complete! Things that I learned today:

- Do NOT come to a complete stop for any reason after mile 10! Starting again was agonizing! So no characters stops after that point. I don't care who is it - not even Walt Disney himself! 
- Sports Beans with caffeine work for me. Propel is my drink of choice while running - perfect blend of flavor, but not too sweet.
- My current headphones are perfect. My phone might need to be replaced. It need to be restarted twice during the run and kept dropping the bluetooth signal (although that might be fixed with an update). I will have to figure that out in the next few days.
- My post-race bath fizzies feel wonderful. Getting out of the tub not so much.
- I'm probably going to be a blubbering mess running down Main Street, through the castle and at the finish line. I'm kind of accepting that and moving on!

Two weeks from today I will be in bed, with visions of a 5K dancing in my head.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think I know which one @Keels might take advantage of...



Oh.
Hell.
Yes.

I would punch a kitten for a Sprinkles cupcake right now, too ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh.
> Hell.
> Yes.
> 
> I would punch a kitten for a Sprinkles cupcake right now, too ...


I approve because cats are not my fave 

JK do not punch innocent animals!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I approve because cats are not my fave
> 
> JK do not punch innocent animals!



I will do whatever it takes for a Sprinkles cupcake, Teez.


----------



## StarGirl11

Dang those are some good deals. Might actually hop over to Springs at some point for the Ghiradellis and Sprinkles among other things. Before heading to whatever park I'm doing that day. Since I don't know when I would swing by Springs at this point.



sandam1 said:


> Final half-marathon long run complete! Things that I learned today:
> 
> - Do NOT come to a complete stop for any reason after mile 10! Starting again was agonizing! So no characters stops after that point. I don't care who is it - not even Walt Disney himself!
> - Sports Beans with caffeine work for me. Propel is my drink of choice while running - perfect blend of flavor, but not too sweet.
> - My current headphones are perfect. My phone might need to be replaced. It need to be restarted twice during the run and kept dropping the bluetooth signal (although that might be fixed with an update). I will have to figure that out in the next few days.
> - My post-race bath fizzies feel wonderful. Getting out of the tub not so much.
> - I'm probably going to be a blubbering mess running down Main Street, through the castle and at the finish line. I'm kind of accepting that and moving on!
> 
> Two weeks from today I will be in bed, with visions of a 5K dancing in my head.



Yeah I learned that mile 10 thing the hard way when doing a 12 miler for Berlin last year. Accidentally got roped into a 30 minute conversation with a nice older gentleman at the gym. My legs hated me when I got back to do the last 2 miles. Learned to excuse myself in the future quicker after that.

Also don't know what your using for your fizzies. But maybe try adding some Epsom Salt in if you aren't already. It does wonders for trying to get out of the bath and moving around after a long run.


----------



## sandam1

StarGirl11 said:


> Yeah I learned that mile 10 thing the hard way when doing a 12 miler for Berlin last year. Accidentally got roped into a 30 minute conversation with a nice older gentleman at the gym. My legs hated me when I got back to do the last 2 miles. Learned to excuse myself in the future quicker after that.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one! I suppose that this is something that you need to learn first-hand.
> 
> Also don't know what your using for your fizzies. But maybe try adding some Epsom Salt in if you aren't already. It does wonders for trying to get out of the bath and moving around after a long run.



I'm using the Fluffy Fizzies bounceback cubes that have Epsom salts in them. I actually prefer the Dr. Teels salts with menthol in them, but I just don't want to deal with flying with a bag (or depending on finding them when I get to Orlando). I believe that Fluffy Fizzies is going to be vending at the Expo so I know that I can pre-order what I need.


----------



## StarGirl11

sandam1 said:


> I'm using the Fluffy Fizzies bounceback cubes that have Epsom salts in them. I actually prefer the Dr. Teels salts with menthol in them, but I just don't want to deal with flying with a bag (or depending on finding them when I get to Orlando). I believe that Fluffy Fizzies is going to be vending at the Expo so I know that I can pre-order what I need.



You could also do what I did. Portion out what you need for after the race and put it in a ziploc. I did that for Berlin. Packed just what I needed post race and nothing more, even marked it so TSA/customs wouldn’t give me trouble over it. Though that still leaves the problem of finding them in your bag...

Just a suggestion.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> P.S. Our middle son will be a badger next fall, so this double badger mom is super happy!


----------



## cavepig

sandam1 said:


> I'm probably going to be a blubbering mess running down Main Street, through the castle and at the finish line. I'm kind of accepting that and moving on!


I randomly started crying down Main St. during this year's marathon and I have no idea why as it wasn't my first time running down it.  But, yes blubber away, you won't be alone


----------



## mankle30

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs yearly runner offerings
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend participants receive special discounts and offerings with your race bib or medal at _Disney Springs® _January 9-13, 2019!
> 
> 10% Discount
> 
> *Blaze Fast Fire’d Pizza:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Bongo’s Cuban Cafe™:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *The Edison:* 10% off food purchase and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Erwin Pearl:* 10% off $150 or more
> 
> *Morimoto Asia™: *10% off food purchase
> 
> *Florida Snow Company: *10% off any size Shaved Ice
> 
> *Frontera Cocina:* 10% off food and beverages (including alcohol)
> 
> *House of Blues® Restaurant & Bar: *10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages (excluding tax, gratuity)
> 
> *Luxury of Time by Diamonds International:* 10% off Timepieces and 20% off jewelry
> 
> *Martocci’s Italian Ice:* 10% off any size Italian Ice Origins: 10% off entire purchase
> 
> *Planet Hollywood™:* 10% off food purchase and priority seating
> 
> *Rainforest Cafe®: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village
> 
> *The BOATHOUSE®: *10% off food purchase
> 
> *T-REX™: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village
> 
> *UGG: *10% off entire purchase
> 
> *UNOde50:* 10% off entire purchase
> 
> *YeSake: *10% off food purchase (Excludes alcohol)
> 
> 15% Discount
> 
> *Basin:* 15% off entire purchase
> 
> *Coca-Cola® Store:* 15% off and free 24 oz. fountain beverage with $30 purchase
> 
> *Filthy Rich:* 15% off entire purchase
> 
> *Superdry: *15% off entire purchase *cannot be combined with other promotions, discounts, or sale
> 
> *Vera Bradley: *15% off (Disney products not included)
> 
> 20% Discount
> 
> *The Art of Shaving: *20% off $150 purchase
> 
> *Chef Art Smith’s Homecomin’:* 20% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Häagen-Dazs®:* 20% off on Shakes, Dazzlers and Waffle cones/bowls
> 
> *Havaianas:* 20% off entire purchase
> 
> *Joffrey’s Coffee and Tea Company®: *20% off (excludes alcohol) and free custom latte art
> 
> *JOHNNY WAS: *20% off single full priced item
> 
> *Paddlefish:* 20% off food purchase
> 
> *Pizza Ponte:* 20% off food purchase
> 
> *SANUK:* 20% off entire purchase
> 
> *Sperry: *20% off one full price item only
> 
> *Splitsville Luxury Lanes™: *20% off food, non-alcoholic beverages and bowling
> 
> *Sugarboo & Co.: *20% off one full priced item
> 
> *Terralina Crafted Italian: *20% off food purchase
> 
> *UNDER ARMOUR® BRAND HOUSE: *20% off (excludes gift cards, Curry, HOVR, and Rock Footwear)
> 
> *Volcom:* 20% off Volcom products. Not valid with third party items
> 
> 25% Discount
> 
> *Enzo’s Hideaway:* 25% off food purchase
> 
> *Maria and Enzo’s: *25% off food purchase
> 
> *Tommy Bahama: *25% off a single item with sign up for Paradise Nation
> 
> Other Offers*
> 
> Ghirardelli® Ice Cream & Chocolate Shop:* Complimentary chocolate bar with sundae purchase
> 
> *Oakley:* $20 off of a $50+ apparel
> 
> *Rinse Bath & Body Co.: *Complimentary Rinse Pucker Stick (lip balm) with a $5.00 purchase
> 
> *Savanah Bee Company:* Complimentary Royal Jelly Body Butter packet with any purchase
> 
> *Sprinkles:* “Buy one, get one” FREE cupcakes
> 
> *STK Orlando®:* Complimentary wagyu slider with purchase of entrée
> 
> *The Polite Pig: *Complimentary chefs appetizer with the purchase of an adult entrée
> 
> *Wetzel’s Pretzels:* Free Fountain Drink with purchase of two food items
> 
> *Wine Bar George: *Buy one glass of wine on tap receive one free. Choice of red, white or rosé up to $9. One per person per visit, per badge and/or medal)
> 
> *Wolfgang Puck® Bar and Grill: *Complimentary glass of the Wolfgang Puck Chardonnay or Cabernet with purchase of an entree.
> 
> *Wolfgang Puck® Express:* Free frozen yogurt with a purchase of one entree
> 
> I think I know which one @Keels might take advantage of...



Someone needs to have this list available as a laminated card to take to Disney Springs.....


----------



## kleph

cavepig said:


> I randomly started crying down Main St. during this year's marathon and I have no idea why as it wasn't my first time running down it.  But, yes blubber away, you won't be alone



i have experienced this during several races, particularly toward the end of ones where i was monumentally fatigued. it makes a lot of sense that adding the emotional impact of the magic kingdom would have a similar effect. just keep going straight and don't stumble if it happens.


----------



## cburnett11

User name: cburnett11
First name: Craig (running with DW Selinda)
Corral: F
Full: 12:30
Characters: No


----------



## 1lilspark

mankle30 said:


> Someone needs to have this list available as a laminated card to take to Disney Springs.....


Expo usually hands out just that


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs yearly runner offerings
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend participants receive special discounts and offerings with your race bib or medal at _Disney Springs® _January 9-13, 2019!
> 
> 10% Discount
> 
> *Blaze Fast Fire’d Pizza:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Bongo’s Cuban Cafe™:* 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *The Edison:* 10% off food purchase and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Erwin Pearl:* 10% off $150 or more
> 
> *Morimoto Asia™: *10% off food purchase
> 
> *Florida Snow Company: *10% off any size Shaved Ice
> 
> *Frontera Cocina:* 10% off food and beverages (including alcohol)
> 
> *House of Blues® Restaurant & Bar: *10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages (excluding tax, gratuity)
> 
> *Luxury of Time by Diamonds International:* 10% off Timepieces and 20% off jewelry
> 
> *Martocci’s Italian Ice:* 10% off any size Italian Ice Origins: 10% off entire purchase
> 
> *Planet Hollywood™:* 10% off food purchase and priority seating
> 
> *Rainforest Cafe®: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village
> 
> *The BOATHOUSE®: *10% off food purchase
> 
> *T-REX™: *10% off entrees and 15% off non-sale items in the Retail Village
> 
> *UGG: *10% off entire purchase
> 
> *UNOde50:* 10% off entire purchase
> 
> *YeSake: *10% off food purchase (Excludes alcohol)
> 
> 15% Discount
> 
> *Basin:* 15% off entire purchase
> 
> *Coca-Cola® Store:* 15% off and free 24 oz. fountain beverage with $30 purchase
> 
> *Filthy Rich:* 15% off entire purchase
> 
> *Superdry: *15% off entire purchase *cannot be combined with other promotions, discounts, or sale
> 
> *Vera Bradley: *15% off (Disney products not included)
> 
> 20% Discount
> 
> *The Art of Shaving: *20% off $150 purchase
> 
> *Chef Art Smith’s Homecomin’:* 20% off food and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Häagen-Dazs®:* 20% off on Shakes, Dazzlers and Waffle cones/bowls
> 
> *Havaianas:* 20% off entire purchase
> 
> *Joffrey’s Coffee and Tea Company®: *20% off (excludes alcohol) and free custom latte art
> 
> *JOHNNY WAS: *20% off single full priced item
> 
> *Paddlefish:* 20% off food purchase
> 
> *Pizza Ponte:* 20% off food purchase
> 
> *SANUK:* 20% off entire purchase
> 
> *Sperry: *20% off one full price item only
> 
> *Splitsville Luxury Lanes™: *20% off food, non-alcoholic beverages and bowling
> 
> *Sugarboo & Co.: *20% off one full priced item
> 
> *Terralina Crafted Italian: *20% off food purchase
> 
> *UNDER ARMOUR® BRAND HOUSE: *20% off (excludes gift cards, Curry, HOVR, and Rock Footwear)
> 
> *Volcom:* 20% off Volcom products. Not valid with third party items
> 
> 25% Discount
> 
> *Enzo’s Hideaway:* 25% off food purchase
> 
> *Maria and Enzo’s: *25% off food purchase
> 
> *Tommy Bahama: *25% off a single item with sign up for Paradise Nation
> 
> Other Offers*
> 
> Ghirardelli® Ice Cream & Chocolate Shop:* Complimentary chocolate bar with sundae purchase
> 
> *Oakley:* $20 off of a $50+ apparel
> 
> *Rinse Bath & Body Co.: *Complimentary Rinse Pucker Stick (lip balm) with a $5.00 purchase
> 
> *Savanah Bee Company:* Complimentary Royal Jelly Body Butter packet with any purchase
> 
> *Sprinkles:* “Buy one, get one” FREE cupcakes
> 
> *STK Orlando®:* Complimentary wagyu slider with purchase of entrée
> 
> *The Polite Pig: *Complimentary chefs appetizer with the purchase of an adult entrée
> 
> *Wetzel’s Pretzels:* Free Fountain Drink with purchase of two food items
> 
> *Wine Bar George: *Buy one glass of wine on tap receive one free. Choice of red, white or rosé up to $9. One per person per visit, per badge and/or medal)
> 
> *Wolfgang Puck® Bar and Grill: *Complimentary glass of the Wolfgang Puck Chardonnay or Cabernet with purchase of an entree.
> 
> *Wolfgang Puck® Express:* Free frozen yogurt with a purchase of one entree
> 
> I think I know which one @Keels might take advantage of...



Thanks, Ryan!  We are going to Disney Springs Sunday after the marathon and eating at Morimoto so that's awesome!


----------



## roxymama

I downloaded the Disney play app yesterday when I went to update my disney parks app...anyone use this yet?  Is it fun or too distracting to be on your phone so much in the parks.  Does it use up a ton of battery (I'm planning on bringing some portable chargers anyways.)




cavepig said:


> I randomly started crying down Main St. during this year's marathon and I have no idea why as it wasn't my first time running down it.  But, yes blubber away, you won't be alone



I am getting misty eyed just reading about you guys getting teary so there's no hope for me once I'm actually there!!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I downloaded the Disney play app yesterday when I went to update my disney parks app...anyone use this yet?  Is it fun or too distracting to be on your phone so much in the parks.  Does it use up a ton of battery (I'm planning on bringing some portable chargers anyways.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting misty eyed just reading about you guys getting teary so there's no hope for me once I'm actually there!!


It doesn’t work all that great if you are solo. It’s meant to be played with other people.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm stupid excited that my countdown bar now just has a 1 in front of the week.  Less than 2 weeks baby!!!


----------



## Rundugrun

User name:rundugrun
First name: Doug 
Corral: A
Full Pace: 8:00
Characters: maybe, if convenient during a walk break


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> It doesn’t work all that great if you are solo. It’s meant to be played with other people.



Good to know!  I'll be with my dad quite a bit but also on my own too.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Good to know!  I'll be with my dad quite a bit but also on my own too.


When you are solo you can do the trivia portions but for the games they are 2+ player games usually.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I approve because cats are not my fave
> 
> JK *do not punch innocent animals!*



There is no such thing as an innocent cat.


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> There is no such thing as an innocent cat.


Hence why I don’t like cats.


----------



## LSUfan4444

mankle30 said:


> Someone needs to have this list available as a laminated card to take to Disney Springs.....


I saved it in NOTES on my iphone. I know for sure we're going to eat at Blaze and Polite Pig.


----------



## jhoannam

If I go back to ASMo after I finish the marathon, can I catch a bus back to the finish line? My friend will probably finish 2 hours after me but I want to be there when she finishes.


----------



## Tall Todd

So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?


----------



## huskies90

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?


Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

jhoannam said:


> If I go back to ASMo after I finish the marathon, can I catch a bus back to the finish line? My friend will probably finish 2 hours after me but I want to be there when she finishes.



You could but unless things line up *perfectly* you wouldn’t get back in time.. I’d estimate 30 min from finish to bus line, 10-30 waiting for the bus, 20-30 back to resort, 20 to shower then prob another 10-30 waiting for the bus etc..


----------



## ckb_nc

ScooterScott44 said:


> I am catching up on the tread today and may have missed it but I don’t recall seeing a response.  If it was me I would probably drive myself from SSR.  Quick right out past Disney Springs and into the traffic flow towards World Dr. to Epcot parking.  It might take a little bit of time but it seems easier than then dealing with the buses at that resort.


Thanks I was leaning this way...


----------



## mankle30

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?



While I'm not as experienced as many of the posters here, in my experience, it's not a bad idea at all. I have just started introducing my marathon shoes into my rotation on my shorter runs and plan to get maybe 30 miles on them before the marathon. 

The only times I've had bad experiences with shoes is when they were just not the right shoe for me. I had bought a pair of Brooks shoes (I can't remember the model) to use as my marathon shoe for the 2017 WDW Marathon. I started getting blisters immediately and nothing I could do prevented them (and I tried many many remedies), always thinking that I could break the shoes in. I ran the race in them but it was a very rough ride, with 5 1/2 hours of running with multiple blisters. I immediately went back to New Balance 880 and haven't had a problem since. 

Now, that said, my "marathon shoes" are the same model (of varying editions) that I've been using for the past two years so I know how they perform and how they feel and there's very little "break-in" period, except adjusting to the new shoe from the older, more worn-in shoe. 

If your new shoe for the 10k is a new brand or model for you, give them enough miles to help you learn whether or not they are going to be an issue during the race.

Good luck on race day!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?





huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?





mankle30 said:


> While I'm not as experienced as many of the posters here, in my experience, it's not a bad idea at all. I have just started introducing my marathon shoes into my rotation on my shorter runs and plan to get maybe 30 miles on them before the marathon.
> 
> The only times I've had bad experiences with shoes is when they were just not the right shoe for me. I had bought a pair of Brooks shoes (I can't remember the model) to use as my marathon shoe for the 2017 WDW Marathon. I started getting blisters immediately and nothing I could do prevented them (and I tried many many remedies), always thinking that I could break the shoes in. I ran the race in them but it was a very rough ride, with 5 1/2 hours of running with multiple blisters. I immediately went back to New Balance 880 and haven't had a problem since.
> 
> Now, that said, my "marathon shoes" are the same model (of varying editions) that I've been using for the past two years so I know how they perform and how they feel and there's very little "break-in" period, except adjusting to the new shoe from the older, more worn-in shoe.
> 
> If your new shoe for the 10k is a new brand or model for you, give them enough miles to help you learn whether or not they are going to be an issue during the race.
> 
> Good luck on race day!



Agree with @mankle30 that it definitely doesn't have to be a bad idea.  Use the experience of breaking in the last pair to know when they're good for you.  I usually have about 40-60 miles on a pair for a HM/M race.  But on a 5k/10k, I've gone with shoes straight out of the box if I've used that style before.


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?



If she’s in the right type of shoes, there should be no need to break them in. A couple of short to middle distance runs to confirm there’s nothing different about the new pair or anything that’s going to cause issues followed by a longer run just to be sure and confirm the shorter run findings should be more than enough to be ready for race day.


----------



## PrincessV

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?





huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?


1. I never “break in” running shoes: either they work from Day 1, or they don’t and I exchange them. 4-6 miles is what I usually run in a new pair to see if they’ll work or not, so a 10K would be right in there. Sometimes they just feel perfect, though: I did 20 in anew pair last week.
2. I literally just wore a new pair to go grocery shopping before using them for the WDW 10K. If they were good for an hour at the store, they’ll be fine for the race!


----------



## jmasgat

ckb_nc said:


> Question - have car and staying at SSR - bus or car for the half



If you drive, from SSR, keep in mind that Buena Vista Drive can be a parking lot as you painfully wend your way over to World Drive. So you might want go early.  It's the same way the buses will go, and honestly, your main gains from driving will be leaving exactly when you want, parking in Explore (I think that's the lot), and leaving when you want.


----------



## lahobbs4

So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.

I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> I downloaded the Disney play app yesterday when I went to update my disney parks app...anyone use this yet?  Is it fun or too distracting to be on your phone so much in the parks.  Does it use up a ton of battery (I'm planning on bringing some portable chargers anyways.)
> !


  I just put it on my phone too and have no idea, but figured might as well stick it on and see what it's about.  Who knows if I'll even remember about it once down there.





Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?


 I'll be breaking in a new pair starting tomorrow or next week for the half and full.  It's the same model and color for me so I should be fine with a weeks worth of runs to get my laces right as I'm very picky on that. So, if it's the same model I would say you are fine.



camaker said:


> If she’s in the right type of shoes, there should be no need to break them in. A couple of short to middle distance runs to confirm there’s nothing different about the new pair or anything that’s going to cause issues followed by a longer run just to be sure and confirm the shorter run findings should be more than enough to be ready for race day.


  I always need a week's worth of runs to get my laces just right, so I never agree with the "if it's the right type you don't have to break them in".  Also, to me shoes feel a little stiff that first one or two runs.  Everyone's different on this for sure and what breaking in means to them.


----------



## StarGirl11

@Tall Todd Cant find the original post for the life of me. But I’ll voice what others have said. If it’s a model you’ve run in before you should be fine. I’m not going to say brand because well I always run in New Balance and well this is what happened to me last year due to my shoes I was wearing in the 5k: (long story short I can’t run or walk in true neutral shoes for more then 3-4 miles before my medical stuff starts flaring, I didn’t know this was a problem until 5k day where I logged close to 6 miles in a pair, and didn’t figure out what caused it until this past October)



There was a plan and of course nothing happened in accordance with said plan. For the first time at Disney I DLFed.

First off I should say the issue started Thursday evening. I have issues standing for periods. If you ever see me wandering around a park post race I usually have a walker with me. Not because I can’t do the distance but because the afore mentioned standing issue can cause fun bottom of the feet pain and nausea. 

I threw everything I had at it. Pain Killers, extra rock tape, rolled it with the stick nothing solved it. And after my feet started bothering me around Mile 11 ofthe half it became obvious today was going to be interesting. So I went into today weary.

Despite my worries and being tired the first half went surprisingly well. Only stopped 4 times. Hades, Cinderella’s step family, Adventurer club, and ride Everest. Feet were hurting a bit but I was doing okay. I was even able to pace briefly withthe 6 hour group going into Animal Kingdom to put some more space between me and the balloons. Then after a short stop for the grave diggers at Mile15ish everything went down hill. Fast. 

Last year I was able to keep with the 7hour pace group through WWOS and to the boardwalk after hooking up at mile19ish. This year? Hooked up between mile 16 and 17 and only kept with them until right before 19. They were almost a full mile ahead of the balloons so I was okay for a while. But the balloons did pass at DHS. Making me sprinting for the boardwalk cutoff.

For all the issues I’ve heard about Team in Training on race courses I can’t thank them enough today. Two of the coaches seeing me in pain and crying from that and the fear of being swept this close to the finish walked with me (this was right before Mile 24) for the better part of a mile. 

I had to skip everything at Epcot due to prox to golf cart. Once you get that close you must be moving forward at a decent pace or they will pull you. This includes stopping for the Mile 25 sign. 

To say the least I cancelled my dinner at Be Our Guest and made reservations atShulas. Not going to try and go into the park.


----------



## jennamfeo

Starting my packing list like....


----------



## apdebord

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?





huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?



Everyone is different but I went from a stability shoe to a neutral shoe and dropped ~4mm plus a new orthotic insole 1 week before Princess Half this year. Risky move, but it worked. It was my first run with 0 pain in months. If it’s the same model, shouldn’t be a problem!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> Oh.
> Hell.
> Yes.
> 
> I would punch a kitten for a Sprinkles cupcake right now, too ...


Geeeeezzzz....Yesterday we were putting babies in cakes and now we're punching kittens!  
Looks like I'm going to have to be on full alert at the BCVs during marathon weekend!


----------



## LSUfan4444

huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?


Yes, plenty of enough time so long as there is not a drastic difference in the type of shoe (meaning a stability shoe with a 14mm heel/toe drop to a neutral or minimal shoe with a 0-4mm heel/toe drop).


----------



## Kyle83

lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?


Same! You might be able to find some cute options on Amazon worst case.


----------



## gmatom

Spectator question - we're staying at Coronado Springs, and looking at the map, it seems it might be possible for my wife to drive down Buena Vista Dr to the McDonalds and walk across the bit of grass to see me on the marathon at around mile 15.6 on Osceola Pkwy.  Any thoughts from those more familiar with spectating during the marathon?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)


Polka dots!!


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)


----------



## wdvak

lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?



Lol, I had grand plans for making mine, but that never materialized. So I have a sparkle skirt that I made - silver sparkles, that I now need to make the waist smaller on as I’ve lost 10 pounds - yay.  So using that and my SparkleSkirts with the built in shorts and gray and blue long sleeve running tops. Other than that nothing made. So I’ve decided the main part of my costume is headgear that I need to get made. 

5K Steamboat Willie ears headband
10K blue sparkly ears headband with a red and white polka dot bow
Half on my sparkleathletic visor (if I can figure out exchangeable/removable ears and bows) Incredibles ears and bow (no capes darling) with Edna Mode glasses on the bow.
Full on my visor ears with a pink Eeyore bow and mane, maybe a tail


----------



## wdvak

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)



Polka dot!  But the sparkly is pretty too.  Aren’t you glad I chimed in. I really do like the polka dot.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Polka dots!!





wdvak said:


> Polka dot!  But the sparkly is pretty too.  Aren’t you glad I chimed in. I really do like the polka dot.



Polka dot it is!! (That's what I was thinking originally too!)



KSellers88 said:


>


HA! This made me LOL.


----------



## cburnett11

gmatom said:


> Spectator question - we're staying at Coronado Springs, and looking at the map, it seems it might be possible for my wife to drive down Buena Vista Dr to the McDonalds and walk across the bit of grass to see me on the marathon at around mile 15.6 on Osceola Pkwy. Any thoughts from those more familiar with spectating during the marathon?



Seems like this would be very do-able, but I'm not entirely sure about the route you'd need to take.  In January, my wife and son-in-law took an Uber from the Poly to that McDonald's so they could walk up to Osceola and cheer us on.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)



POLKA DOT!  I wore that to my first ever disney race and it is also sparkly (it has little silver sparkles on it in between the polka dots...the fabric is also more comfortable than the sequins IMHO)


----------



## roxymama

RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.



Definitely! I would love to look out the window and see that!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.


Yes


----------



## jmasgat

gmatom said:


> Spectator question - we're staying at Coronado Springs, and looking at the map, it seems it might be possible for my wife to drive down Buena Vista Dr to the McDonalds and walk across the bit of grass to see me on the marathon at around mile 15.6 on Osceola Pkwy.  Any thoughts from those more familiar with spectating during the marathon?



Definitely doable. Buena Vista Dr on that section is not closed off, but will likely be seeing a little more traffic due to other road closures. If they wanted a little exercise, they could walk.  It's about 1.5 miles and there is a sidewalk.


----------



## Steveg2112

jmasgat said:


> If you drive, from SSR, keep in mind that Buena Vista Drive can be a parking lot as you painfully wend your way over to World Drive. So you might want go early.  It's the same way the buses will go, and honestly, your main gains from driving will be leaving exactly when you want, parking in Explore (I think that's the lot), and leaving when you want.



Does this route also work for the full marathon and if so how long does it typically take from Springs to get to Epcot?


----------



## a-mad

@lhermiston

Sorry I'm late posting this... I haven't been at work since Friday, and I haven't checked the message boards on my phone over the extended break.  Here's my info:

User name: a-mad
First name: Andy
Corral: B
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): probably 11:00+ (my bro-in-law's and I are running/walking with spouses)
10K pace: probably 9:00
Half pace: probably 9:30
Full pace: probably 9:30
Stopping for characters: maybe some (not sure yet)

Hope everybody is having a great holiday season!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?



DH & I are both breaking in new shoes this week/next. He's doing Dopey and I'm doing the marathon. I'm going to have to use them for my LR on Saturday because it's going to rain and I'm betting my others will be wet.


----------



## 1lilspark

lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?


For the 2016 W&D 10k (my first RunDisney race) I had plans to run as Judy Hopps but I couldn’t find the pieces I needed and less then a week out managed to pull together more of a DisneyBound esque costume for Princess Anna


----------



## a-mad

(really late) SAFD:

The trip itself is kind of the splurge for me.  My wife and I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary. We are looking forward to staying at BCV for the first time, which will be fun.  I've rarely done a lot of table service in our prior visits, but since our party will be just adults, we have ADR's for one table service each day.  I'm looking forward to restaurants I've loved in the past (Be Our Guest), and some I've always wanted to try but haven't (Boma, Yak & Yeti, Via Napoli).  Like you, I don't buy a lot of souvenirs and race merchandise (the medals and race shirts are typically sufficient). My wife and I are also staying an extra 2 days and are headed to Universal.  Besides Disney parks, I've been a huge theme park/roller coaster fan my whole life, so I'm looking forward to hitting Universal Studios and IoA and seeing all the new stuff.


----------



## cavepig

gmatom said:


> Spectator question - we're staying at Coronado Springs, and looking at the map, it seems it might be possible for my wife to drive down Buena Vista Dr to the McDonalds and walk across the bit of grass to see me on the marathon at around mile 15.6 on Osceola Pkwy.  Any thoughts from those more familiar with spectating during the marathon?


She would have to walk up the ramp from the McDonald's, but I see a couple people there every year that must do that.  Or they walk from All-Stars or Coronado to the spot.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of costumes.... Should I order the polka dot or sparkly red sparkle skirt??? (Sparkle Athletic... my first!)


Polka Dot as I'm wearing polka dots too! 



roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.


Yes of course! I would love to see Tiki Birds out for a run!


----------



## kleph

here is a last minute costume idea. dress in black from head to toe with a t-shirt adorned with this.



then come in dead last.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Tall Todd said:


> So how bad an idea is it to start breaking in new shoes next week for the 10K?


You will probably be okay depending on how many miles you get in before the 10K itself.  I say this based off of the distance you're running.  



huskies90 said:


> Looking forward to the replies. My daughter got home from college and her running shoes were shot.  She ordered new ones and they are arriving on Saturday which gives her 2 weeks to break them in before she does the half. Is this enough time?


This is what happened to me.  I had to get new running shoes in January.  Got fitted for a new brand I had never run in before.  Did a series of shorter runs in them and they were just fine.  And then a longer run hit.  And I learned that these shoes that work wonderfully for shorter distances cause discomfort for distances longer than 8 miles or so.  These shoes are great for the 10K, but not great for a half.  



lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?


I always envision grandiose ideas, but usually go extremely simple or nothing at all.  When possible, I like to go with running shirts that clearly indicate the costume such as Darth Vader or Batman.  I've also done Jedi Knight Prince Phillip, but what sold it was the cape that read "Once Upon a Dream In a Galaxy Far, Far Away. . . ."  



roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.


While it doesn't have to be this Saturday per se, absolutely before the race.  I've done the following things never tested out in training for races and learned certain lessons.

1.  I ran the 2016 Light Side 10K with a non-collapsible lightsaber.  Since I had to carry it the entire time and could not simply clip it onto a belt, my arms really felt the effects of carrying a lightsaber around for 6.2 miles.

2.  For Avengers 2017, I decided to pay tribute to the canceled 2018 Light Side race by running as Batman being trained by Yoda.  I learned that running with a character backpack drives me crazy.  The straps were slipping all the time and I have more than one race photo that captures me adjusting that strap yet again.  Honestly, if I had known how much of a hassle it would be, I probably would have skipped it.  But that's probably also why I bought the Yoda backpack the night before.

It's a good idea to know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## wdvak

roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.




Yes, everyone will be wondering, but then you know if you need to adjust anything.


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> RE costume:  should this saturday be the day I tie my tiki birds to my arms and attempt to run with them in my neighborhood?  I'm thinking yes.


Nothing like running around the neighborhood and giving them the bird!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Sleepless Knight said:


> You will probably be okay depending on how many miles you get in before the 10K itself.  I say this based off of the distance you're running.
> 
> This is what happened to me.  I had to get new running shoes in January.  Got fitted for a new brand I had never run in before.  Did a series of shorter runs in them and they were just fine.  And then a longer run hit.  And I learned that these shoes that work wonderfully for shorter distances cause discomfort for distances longer than 8 miles or so.  These shoes are great for the 10K, but not great for a half.
> 
> I always envision grandiose ideas, but usually go extremely simple or nothing at all.  When possible, I like to go with running shirts that clearly indicate the costume such as Darth Vader or Batman.  I've also done Jedi Knight Prince Phillip, but what sold it was the cape that read "Once Upon a Dream In a Galaxy Far, Far Away. . . ."
> 
> While it doesn't have to be this Saturday per se, absolutely before the race.  I've done the following things never tested out in training for races and learned certain lessons.
> 
> 1.  I ran the 2016 Light Side 10K with a non-collapsible lightsaber.  Since I had to carry it the entire time and could not simply clip it onto a belt, my arms really felt the effects of carrying a lightsaber around for 6.2 miles.
> 
> 2.  For Avengers 2017, I decided to pay tribute to the canceled 2018 Light Side race by running as Batman being trained by Yoda.  I learned that running with a character backpack drives me crazy.  The straps were slipping all the time and I have more than one race photo that captures me adjusting that strap yet again.  Honestly, if I had known how much of a hassle it would be, I probably would have skipped it.  But that's probably also why I bought the Yoda backpack the night before.
> 
> It's a good idea to know what you're getting yourself into.




Thanks for sharing!! What kind of lightsaber was it? My wife and I are planning on running with ours in April and I was curious how bad it would be. Our lightsabers are 6 and 7 pounds each. 

Thanks!


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Starting my packing list like....
> 
> View attachment 371803



So...we're pre-gaming before the races, then?


----------



## lhermiston

If you sent me corral info in the last couple days, I've got it added.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> So...we're pre-gaming before the races, then?


Don't threaten me with a good time...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So...we're pre-gaming before the races, then?


Sounds like a Shenanigans moment. I’m in!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Sounds like a Shenanigans moment. I’m in!



I'm going to need to see some ID. 

Seriously, though, who is bringing me a shot of Jager?


----------



## Philo2020

@lhermiston

Very late myself but..

User name: Philo2020
First name: Steve
Corral: C
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): 8:00 or so unless I decide to stop for pics
10K pace: 8:30
Half pace: 8:45 - 9:00 (this is the one race I am running for time - mostly 
Full pace: 9:30 but might be slower as I am considering doing character stops for this one
Stopping for characters: maybe some (not sure yet)

Can't believe we are 2 weeks from the 5k!


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I'm going to need to see some ID.
> 
> Seriously, though, who is bringing me a shot of Jager?


Ew. But okay. I won't shoot that with you, but I'll shoot something.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Ew. But okay. I won't shoot that with you, but I'll shoot something.


Just mix it with some Red Bull and you’ll be fine.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Ew. But okay. I won't shoot that with you, but I'll shoot something.



I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Just mix it with some Red Bull and you’ll be fine.



Thank you! It's solid pre-race fuel. Warms your belly and gets your heart pounding at the same time.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Thank you! It's solid pre-race fuel. Warms your belly and gets your heart pounding at the same time.


Perfect for pre race.


----------



## jmasgat

Steveg2112 said:


> Does this route also work for the full marathon and if so how long does it typically take from Springs to get to Epcot?



It works. But could easily take 30-45 minutes or more depending on when you go.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Thanks for sharing!! What kind of lightsaber was it? My wife and I are planning on running with ours in April and I was curious how bad it would be. Our lightsabers are 6 and 7 pounds each.
> 
> Thanks!


It was a Disney Store Kylo Ren toy lightsaber that lights up and makes sound effects.  I doubt it weighed even close to 6 or 7 pounds.  It was made of plastic and the blade was the same shape consistently as opposed to the extendable ones where each segment is just smaller than the other so it can collapse.  Honestly, I don't know that the slightly better light quality in the blade made for dramatically better photos.  Here's a link to the one I ran with.  

https://www.shopdisney.com/kylo-ren-lightsaber-star-wars-the-last-jedi-1443063

Honestly, I like the toy lightsabers with collapsible blades that the parks sell.  Belt clips give you a place to store the lightsaber if necessary and the easily extendable blades come out quickly for pictures and can just as quickly be put away.  Plus in congested areas, it's nice to not have to pull an extended blade in close.  I would not want to carry 6 or 7 pounds in either arm for an entire race.  I never ran with a non collapsible lightsaber again after that race.  Not worth the hassle.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Perfect for pre race.



Jagerbombs will henceforth be known as Dis-Fuel.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?



The only costume I’ve ever worn is a onesie I got on Amazon because I’m not at all craftsy. I always have somewhat grandiose plans, but doing nothing is so much easier!

Anyway, after a year hiatus I am bringing back my Eeyore onesie for the 5k. My sister and her friend will be running in Tigger and Piglet onesies alongside. We will be quite the uncomfortably warm, but undeniably stylish, group.


----------



## Novatrix

lahobbs4 said:


> So  here I am, 2 weeks out, deciding that I really want to run in at least ONE costume. I'm always so last minute on this stuff. Thinking of skipping the homemade cutesy options (because I am 0% crafty), and just ordering a halloween costume from Amazon. I will just wear it for the 5k or 10K if it's cheap and itchy.
> 
> I really wish I wasn't such a procrastinator! Anyone in this boat with me?



Add me to the procrastinators group. Work has been pretty hectic these last few weeks, so I was thinking about just wearing shirts from other races, but last night I found correctly colored sport shirts that could be delivered by Saturday via prime so.....

I'm either going to be Disney bounding Happy, Sleepy, Grumpy and Dopey for the races or continue to be lazy. Either way, there will be dwarf themed signs made next week.


----------



## ScooterScott44

gmatom said:


> Spectator question - we're staying at Coronado Springs, and looking at the map, it seems it might be possible for my wife to drive down Buena Vista Dr to the McDonalds and walk across the bit of grass to see me on the marathon at around mile 15.6 on Osceola Pkwy.  Any thoughts from those more familiar with spectating during the marathon?



Some folks have chimed in already and the drive over to that spot is fine.  In the past the whole road on Osceola Parkway was used for the race so no issues for spectators.  The last few years the runners have been in the left hand lanes and the right hand lanes are open to traffic.  So the impact for spectators is they will have to cross the traffic flow to access the race course. 

I can’t say how Disney will structure traffic flow, so the road at that spot may be closed completely or split again.  Lately Disney usually fully closes Osceola Parkway east of World Dr. down to Wide World of Sports.  That spot would allow a spectator to view near mile 17 and just before mile 22 also.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Perfect for pre race.





lhermiston said:


> Jagerbombs will henceforth be known as Dis-Fuel.



You two are in full on bro mode right now.


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> You two are in full on bro mode right now.



I’ve got four collars popped right now. Bro-ing to the max. It’s going to be all bro, all the time in 12 days.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> You two are in full on bro mode right now.


Wanna join Cliff?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Wanna join Cliff?



Oh ... this should be exciting.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh ... this should be exciting.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



Like, for real - I asked Santa for two things:
1. Pool Weather during Marathon Weekend
2. Witness @croach unleash his inner Gronk.

Sounds like my dreams might be coming true ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Like, for real - I asked Santa for two things:
> 1. Pool Weather during Marathon Weekend
> 2. Witness @croach unleash his inner Gronk.
> 
> Sounds like my dreams might be coming true ...


Cliff would have to grow tremendously to be Gronk.


----------



## Keels

Lay off the Kraken, Teez.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Lay off the Kraken, Teez.


None of that tonight.


----------



## SarahDisney

I get the feeling DISmeets are gonna be exactly like participating in this thread, but actually saying things in person, not typing...


----------



## Keels




----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> I get the feeling DISmeets are gonna be exactly like participating in this thread, but actually saying things in person, not typing...



No screen names though, so no one know anyone's name.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Question for anyone with a little better knowledge:

Epcot is listed as closing at 9 PM on the day after the Marathon. I am considering a reservation at Spice Road Table for IllumiNations viewing. What time will IllumiNations be likely to begin and what time would be a good time for a reservation?  I'm an amateur Epcot-er, but it seems like it would have pretty good viewing and decent shareables if we were kind of full from a day of Epcot-ing and didn't necessarily want a full meal.


----------



## jennamfeo

croach said:


> No screen names though, so no one know anyone's name.


I have a good idea of what everyone looks like though, pretzel face.


----------



## croach

jennamfeo said:


> I have a good idea of what everyone looks like though, pretzel face.



That seems harsh.


----------



## StarGirl11

Barca33Runner said:


> Question for anyone with a little better knowledge:
> 
> Epcot is listed as closing at 9 PM on the day after the Marathon. I am considering a reservation at Spice Road Table for IllumiNations viewing. What time will IllumiNations be likely to begin and what time would be a good time for a reservation?  I'm an amateur Epcot-er, but it seems like it would have pretty good viewing and decent shareables if we were kind of full from a day of Epcot-ing and didn't necessarily want a full meal.



I'm an amateur myself with Epcot so keep that in mind. But when it comes to prime viewing spots at eating places in my experience people will get a table and keep it if they want to watch the show from that spot. So I wouldn't make it too close to 9. I would book it closer to 8 to be honest because people will and can make long meals out of a viewing spot from what I've seen with other things (ie Wishes from the Grill as it was back then, sunset viewing from this one place in New Mexico, yeah this is pretty much a constant no matter where you go).


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> Question for anyone with a little better knowledge:
> 
> Epcot is listed as closing at 9 PM on the day after the Marathon. I am considering a reservation at Spice Road Table for IllumiNations viewing. What time will IllumiNations be likely to begin and what time would be a good time for a reservation?  I'm an amateur Epcot-er, but it seems like it would have pretty good viewing and decent shareables if we were kind of full from a day of Epcot-ing and didn't necessarily want a full meal.



I've done this multiple times with 8:15 and 8:30 reservations - you actually want to sit inside instead of outside, honestly. Just let them know when they check you in that you'd like a good view ... it's never full indoors because people always request outside seating.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I have a good idea of what everyone looks like though, pretzel face.





croach said:


> That seems harsh.



Hmmmm ... now that you mention it, he kinda does look happy like a Mickey pretzel ...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Sleepless Knight said:


> It was a Disney Store Kylo Ren toy lightsaber that lights up and makes sound effects.  I doubt it weighed even close to 6 or 7 pounds.  It was made of plastic and the blade was the same shape consistently as opposed to the extendable ones where each segment is just smaller than the other so it can collapse.  Honestly, I don't know that the slightly better light quality in the blade made for dramatically better photos.  Here's a link to the one I ran with.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I like the toy lightsabers with collapsible blades that the parks sell.  Belt clips give you a place to store the lightsaber if necessary and the easily extendable blades come out quickly for pictures and can just as quickly be put away.  Plus in congested areas, it's nice to not have to pull an extended blade in close.  I would not want to carry 6 or 7 pounds in either arm for an entire race.  I never ran with a non collapsible lightsaber again after that race.  Not worth the hassle.




Thanks for the advice!! I think mine would be much more noticeable in pics, but would probably be crazy uncomfortable to carry. I'll do a test run and maybe just carry them for the 5k in April. Appreciate your lessons learned!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SarahDisney said:


> I get the feeling DISmeets are gonna be exactly like participating in this thread, but actually saying things in person, not typing...



Nope.  It's more fun.

And there is always a lurker that comes out to the meet who is a lot of fun and then they hopefully start participating more!


----------



## Simba's Girl

You are my people talking about New Mexico sunsets and Gronk...


----------



## Tall Todd

User name: Tall Todd
First name: Todd
Corral: ?? Look for the tall guy
Anticipated10K pace: probably 11
Stopping for characters: most likely, especially when we need a break.


----------



## PCFriar80

croach said:


> That seems harsh.


I'd say that you've been "a salted".


----------



## John VN

User name: John VN  aka McFlurry John
First name:   John
Corral: F

Full pace: remain ahead of Balloon Ladies
Stopping for characters: maybe some (not sure yet)  -- comfort stops--I'm 68yo so it goes without saying ,  McDonald's at mile 15.5 for a M&M McFlurry, might stop in EPCOT for some sort of stimulating libation since this will most likely be my last marathon due to knees replaced being at top of  "THINGS TO DO"  list


----------



## AFwifelife

I travel for one day and this thread blows up! My ILs condo has a treadmill so I guess I’ll finish my taper before heading down to the beach each day. I think my husband is going to count surfing as his taper lol.


----------



## croach

PCFriar80 said:


> I'd say that you've been "a salted".


----------



## BriarRabbit

John VN said:


> User name: John VN  aka McFlurry John
> First name:   John
> Corral: F
> 
> Full pace: remain ahead of Balloon Ladies
> Stopping for characters: maybe some (not sure yet)  -- comfort stops--I'm 68yo so it goes without saying ,  McDonald's at mile 15.5 for a M&M McFlurry, might stop in EPCOT for some sort of stimulating libation since this will most likely be my last marathon due to knees replaced being at top of  "THINGS TO DO"  list



Make it a great last one John!  (But you never know...)


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I have a good idea of what everyone looks like though, pretzel face.



I'm worried now since my avatar is basically the backside of an elephant.


----------



## roxymama

Serious question:  Are there busses from the Expo back to the parks.  Magic Kingdom specifically.  Or do they only go back to the hotels?

If they don't go to park I'll grab a cab or something.  I'm not buying tons of stuff, just gonna put my shirt and bib in my park backpack.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> Serious question:  Are there busses from the Expo back to the parks.  Magic Kingdom specifically.  Or do they only go back to the hotels?
> 
> If they don't go to park I'll grab a cab or something.  I'm not buying tons of stuff, just gonna put my shirt and bib in my park backpack.



Just take the bus to Contemporary, Poly or Grand Floridian.  The cab has to drop you off at the TTC anyway


----------



## goingthedistance

roxymama said:


> Serious question:  Are there busses from the Expo back to the parks.  Magic Kingdom specifically.  Or do they only go back to the hotels?
> 
> If they don't go to park I'll grab a cab or something.  I'm not buying tons of stuff, just gonna put my shirt and bib in my park backpack.


The busses will go to hotels and Disney Springs.  If you want a theme park you'll need to Uber, cab, Minnie Van/Lyft, or take a bus to a nearby hotel.  For MK you can take the Contemporary bus.


----------



## Philo2020

goingthedistance said:


> The busses will go to hotels and Disney Springs.  If you want a theme park you'll need to Uber, cab, Minnie Van/Lyft, or take a bus to a nearby hotel.  For MK you can take the Contemporary bus.



I am heading to DHS after the Expo, any good hotels to take the bus to or is it easier to cab/lyft/uber over there?


----------



## AFwifelife

Philo2020 said:


> I am heading to DHS after the Expo, any good hotels to take the bus to or is it easier to cab/lyft/uber over there?



You can bus to Boardwalk and take a little walk to DHS.


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> Just take the bus to Contemporary, Poly or Grand Floridian.  The cab has to drop you off at the TTC anyway





goingthedistance said:


> The busses will go to hotels and Disney Springs.  If you want a theme park you'll need to Uber, cab, Minnie Van/Lyft, or take a bus to a nearby hotel.  For MK you can take the Contemporary bus.



Y’all are SMRT!!


----------



## roxymama

Ok second question.  Will a Minnie van drop me off at front gate of MK or TTC (is I decide to do that instead of bus to a hotel)?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> Ok second question.  Will a Minnie van drop me off at front gate of MK or TTC (is I decide to do that instead of bus to a hotel)?


Minnie Van will drop you off at MK bus station


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> I've done this multiple times with 8:15 and 8:30 reservations - you actually want to sit inside instead of outside, honestly. Just let them know when they check you in that you'd like a good view ... it's never full indoors because people always request outside seating.


Good to know.  Thanks.  My reservation is around 8:00pm.  Is that too early?



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I think mine would be much more noticeable in pics, but would probably be crazy uncomfortable to carry. I'll do a test run and maybe just carry them for the 5k in April. Appreciate your lessons learned!!


From your description, it sounds like you're running with a prop replica lightsaber with LED blade or something similar.  Yes, the blade will show up better in pics, but depending on lighting in that area, it may not matter.  The darker it is the better for the blade, but that will bring with it exterior lighting issues and the skill of the person taking the photo.  In most of my pictures with that Kylo Ren lightsaber from the 2016 Light Side 10K, the permanent blade looks better than the flashlight toy extendable blade, but it's too dark to really help the rest of the photo.  

Have fun.  I'm sad about not being to run a Star Wars race on Disney property next year, but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## cburnett11

Does anyone have a guess on when we might get to see the USATF certified course map for this year's marathon?  I was hoping it would be online by now, but wasn't sure when the 2018 map was posted.  I know if won't be much different vs. 2018, but I still like to look at it.


----------



## rteetz

Ok I have officially begun looking at weather...

1/9 - H 69 L 48
1/10 - H 74 L 46
1/11 - H 68 L 46
1/12 - H 72 L 46
1/13 - H 71 L 44
1/14 - H 63 L 42


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Ok I have officially begun looking at weather...
> 
> 1/9 - H 69 L 48
> 1/10 - H 74 L 46
> 1/11 - H 68 L 46
> 1/12 - H 72 L 46
> 1/13 - H 71 L 44
> 1/14 - H 63 L 42



I hope those temps come true. It was miserable this morning. T+D was 145 at 8:45am.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> I'd say that you've been "a salted".



@PCFriar80 gonna use all the Dad Jokes to keep the BCV in check over Marathon Weekend ...


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> @PCFriar80 gonna use all the Dad Jokes to keep the BCV in check over Marathon Weekend ...


I'll be there through the 17th doing shows in in the Drawing Room [No pool allowed] and under the Gazebo at the Dunes Cove Pool [Pool allowed]!


----------



## jennamfeo

I got my Magic Bands today!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I got my Magic Bands today!


What color?


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> Ok I have officially begun looking at weather...
> 
> 1/9 - H 69 L 48
> 1/10 - H 74 L 46
> 1/11 - H 68 L 46
> 1/12 - H 72 L 46
> 1/13 - H 71 L 44
> 1/14 - H 63 L 42



Coming from the North that's a tad warm...any word on precipitation?


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Coming from the North that's a tad warm...any word on precipitation?


I didn’t post that yet as that can change quite a bit yet. 

Also coming from the north I would love these temps. I don’t want to come from cold to go to cold like 2018.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> What color?


I got a red and a purple and I am bringing my green from my last trip!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I got a red and a purple and I am bringing my green from my last trip!


I don’t know which bands I should bring...


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> I don’t know which bands I should bring...



Would be easier to plan if they would just tell us shirt colors.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> Would be easier to plan if they would just tell us shirt colors.


I don’t plan my outfits like some people  

I know my race outfits. I usually base the band with the park I’m going to for the day. 

For the 10K I am wearing a MagicBand costume so...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bring all the magic bands


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Bring all the magic bands


I would have to change them every 2-3 hours.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> I would have to change them every 2-3 hours.



Just wear them all on one arm.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

croach said:


> Just wear them all on one arm.


I like your thinking


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Just wear them all on one arm.


I may need both arms I’m not very big and I have a lot of bands.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I may need both arms I’m not very big and I have a lot of bands.


Make a necklace.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Make a necklace.


That’s a long necklace.


----------



## Novatrix

rteetz said:


> That’s a long necklace.



Make it a magicband sash then.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I don’t know which bands I should bring...



I am going to pack as little as possible for this trip. Two magic bands, one short sleeve shirt, one long sleeve shirt, one pair of pants and one pair of shorts for each day. I rarely wear half of what I bring.


----------



## cavepig

cburnett11 said:


> Does anyone have a guess on when we might get to see the USATF certified course map for this year's marathon?  I was hoping it would be online by now, but wasn't sure when the 2018 map was posted.  I know if won't be much different vs. 2018, but I still like to look at it.


I saved it on Jan. 3, 2018 this year, so not very long before as most likely that's the day or day after it went up since I always check as well.   I keep checking now too, but yeah nothing yet.



Bree said:


> I hope those temps come true. It was miserable this morning. T+D was 145 at 8:45am.


 I miss highs like that, although I would melt into a puddle for sure.  Our T+D right now is 14 (8 degrees + 6 dew point), but luckily I think wind will be low today.  

I could handle 40 at the start or anything above freezing


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Clocking in at a balmy -8 T+D (-3F and -5 DP) this morning... it makes imagining what running in the warm will feel like really hard! Combine the cold with the snow and a lot of ice, I think my 12 miles will have to be on the treadmill after I work a little bit this morning. Boo. 

Also.. please send all the healthy vibes, my office came back from Christmas with 1 person having the stomach flu and another with a nasty cold. Not good.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Clocking in at a balmy -8 T+D (-3F and -5 DP) this morning... it makes imagining what running in the warm will feel like really hard! Combine the cold with the snow and a lot of ice, I think my 12 miles will have to be on the treadmill after I work a little bit this morning. Boo.
> 
> Also.. please send all the healthy vibes, my office came back from Christmas with 1 person having the stomach flu and another with a nasty cold. Not good.


Yikes, I'm so glad we don't have the negatives!  We only have a little snow too.   Pixie dust to stay healthy!  After I see anybody I take apple cider vinegar to hopefully help ward off/kill anything.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> Clocking in at a balmy -8 T+D (-3F and -5 DP) this morning... it makes imagining what running in the warm will feel like really hard! Combine the cold with the snow and a lot of ice, I think my 12 miles will have to be on the treadmill after I work a little bit this morning. Boo.
> 
> Also.. please send all the healthy vibes, my office came back from Christmas with 1 person having the stomach flu and another with a nasty cold. Not good.



Eek! Meanwhile, we are sitting at 46 degrees and some in my run club were wearing shorts and tanks this morning. On December 29. In New England.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> For the 10K I am wearing a MagicBand costume so...


This sounds amazing! Can't wait to see it!(In pictures.. I'll be sleeping thru the 10K.)



JulieODC said:


> Eek! Meanwhile, we are sitting at 46 degrees and some in my run club were wearing shorts and tanks this morning. On December 29. In New England.


Wow! Although warmer than here, I don't think 46F is shorts and tank weather for me! 



cavepig said:


> Yikes, I'm so glad we don't have the negatives!  We only have a little snow too.   Pixie dust to stay healthy!  After I see anybody I take apple cider vinegar to hopefully help ward off/kill anything.


Maybe I should start doing that too! I am really trying to prioritize sleeping in the next 2 weeks- I think that helps just as much as anything!


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Ok I have officially begun looking at weather...
> 
> 1/9 - H 69 L 48
> 1/10 - H 74 L 46
> 1/11 - H 68 L 46
> 1/12 - H 72 L 46
> 1/13 - H 71 L 44
> 1/14 - H 63 L 42



Ohhh, so now its ok to look at the forecast... Stealing my job now! I kid I kid. Speaking of the weather, The Weather Channel now has at least morning lows posted to marathon morning. Their prediction seems to be a bit warmer with nothing below 50. No major chance of rain predicted currently either. The most accurate forecast will come from the local folks down in the area.


----------



## Patrick L

Any advice on taking a cab/Uber to the start? I'm staying off property in Kissimmee and I'd rather not wake the wife and kids up just to drive me to the park. What time should I plan on arriving?


----------



## ywgckp

I'm here with the family this week (before going home tomorrow and then coming back next week for Dopey!).  Just finished 12 miles around the Boardwalk and along Epcot Resort Drive.  T+D of around 150 (I don't think I've ever sweat that much in my whole life).  Hopefully the cooler weather forecast holds up.  I would even take a redo of last year's frigid weather over this...


----------



## PrincessV

Simba's Girl said:


> Coming from the North that's a tad warm...any word on precipitation?


That’s actually on the cool side for FL. We’ve got highs in the 80s all this coming week in the absence of a cold front.
~~~

I’ll have to wait to pack non-running stuff because I’ll need it this week, but race stuff is ready to roll, with options for temps from 20 to 80!


----------



## ScooterScott44

It has been warm (80’s and humid) here but it looks to be turning cooler after the new year.  It is still a little far out for good predictions but it looks like it will be pretty nice.  Even though it may be cooler, I am confident that it will not be as cold as 2010 when it was 29 on the morning of the half with flurries/sleet.

ETA - check out some of the pics, lots of layers on people and one thermometer
http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/01/11/temperature-low-but-spirits-high-for-2010-disney-marathon/


----------



## ScooterScott44

Here is the local 14 day outlook.


----------



## ZellyB

I actually wish the day time highs were a bit warmer.  I want good running temps, but also would love some pool weather.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> I don’t know which bands I should bring...


 Simple answer: ALL of them!

ETA: At least one of each color!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I actually wish the day time highs were a bit warmer.  I want good running temps, but also would love some pool weather.



From your lips to Mother Nature's ears ... that 1/9 daytime high would be perfection.


----------



## Bree

ywgckp said:


> I'm here with the family this week (before going home tomorrow and then coming back next week for Dopey!).  Just finished 12 miles around the Boardwalk and along Epcot Resort Drive.  T+D of around 150 (I don't think I've ever sweat that much in my whole life).  Hopefully the cooler weather forecast holds up.  I would even take a redo of last year's frigid weather over this...



Yup. Pretty miserable out there today. I had been enjoying not running in wet clothes  Thank goodness I at least had cloud cover.


----------



## Tall Todd

Race Expo Question:
For those that use whatever company/booth that does taping; what is the cost of this and do you tip afterward, if so how much? Thanks!


----------



## Keels

Tall Todd said:


> Race Expo Question:
> For those that use whatever company/booth that does taping; what is the cost of this and do you to afterward, if so how much? Thanks!



You can have one area taped for free - any more than that and you have to buy a roll of KT Tape. Beware - the line gets FoP long if you don't get there early.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I don’t know which bands I should bring...



As several others have said ... all of them.
No joke, if I see you more than once on this trip and you're not wearing different magicbands every time I see you, I'm gonna be a little disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> As several others have said ... all of them.
> No joke, if I see you more than once on this trip and you're not wearing different magicbands every time I see you, I'm gonna be a little disappointed.


I definitely will have enough for at least one each day. I brought 6 for a 5 day trip in November.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton. 

While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish? 

Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.


----------



## jmasgat

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton.
> 
> While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish?
> 
> Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.



I had ITB flare up during the half portion of Goofy one year--not knee issue, per se, but manifested near my knee.  I knew from step one of the marathon the next day that I was in trouble.  A smarter person would probably have stopped. I just decided to forego my planned 9ish mpm pace and become a one-day Galloway runner.  I ran-walked my way through the whole thing, stopping for many characters (something I would never usually do) Paid for it afterwards with a break from running to heal the ITB. 

So chalk one up for "mile 0".  Not recommended, but whatever!


----------



## camaker

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton.
> 
> While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish?
> 
> Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.



If running on it isn’t going to cause additional damage, I’d suggest trying to manage the knee pain through alternate pacing strategies. Slow down and see if a reduced pace reduces or prevents the discomfort. If that doesn’t work, try run/walk intervals to manage it. My 3 WDW marathons have been a mess through injury or illness, but while I’m normally a straight runner, I’ve been able to use different intervals to get through them while dealing with rehabbing a torn hamstring, knee pain (patellofemoral chondromalaciaj and bronchitis. Good luck!


----------



## lhermiston

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton.
> 
> While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish?
> 
> Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.



I went into the 2017 marathon with a bad knee. It just wasn't holding up after 13-15 miles. It was my first marathon and we were flying all the way to Disney, so I knew I was going to deal with it and finish no matter what. I ran continuously for 13 miles, taking Tylenol I stashed in my running belt around mile 10. After that, I'd maybe run a mile, walk a 10th of a mile, repeat. I fell in with a Galloway pace group right after WWOS and stayed with them until HS. From there on, I just ran when I could, walked when I had to until I finished.

It depends on the severity of your injury, I guess. It can be done, but it can be rough.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!

So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?

What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?

If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?

How are you celebrating after your race(s)? 

If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.

I started tapering this past week. My final long run (17 miles) was mostly good, but finished a little rough. But, I'm pain free and feel appropriately trained. I missed one run this past week thanks to icy sidewalks, but I'm not sweating it too much. Definitely not worth risking an injury.

Race strategy:
- 5K: easy pace, get photo/video of Epcot in the dark with the lanterns lit, will stop for any really awesome characters
- 10K: not quite as easy as the 5K, but not pushing it, stop for awesome characters and @Keels hydration station
- Half: similar pace to 10K, stopping for whatever characters look fun and don't have long lines
- Full: Aiming to beat my previous PR for this course, but that's all. I'm not giving it maximum effort and will scale back as necessary. Not planning on character stops. 

I'd love to stay at the Polynesian or any of the Epcot resorts, but I'm very much looking forward to returning to POR.

Nothing planned for after the 5K, 10K and half except maybe a parking lot beer. Marathon celebration is Sunday at Ohana. Dopey celebration/recovery will be DATW and Boma on Monday. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> I definitely will have enough for at least one each day. I brought 6 for a 5 day trip in November.



Did you get one of the 25th Anniv Marathon MBs last year? I am so bummed I didn't know about them until after we left so I hope, at least, somebody else on these boards got one.

To paraphrase a quote I heard awhile ago - I have more Magic Bands than I need and less Magic Bands than I want.

My wife has her Alex & Ani...I have my Magic Bands!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Patrick L said:


> Any advice on taking a cab/Uber to the start? I'm staying off property in Kissimmee and I'd rather not wake the wife and kids up just to drive me to the park. What time should I plan on arriving?



So, according to the event guide:
*Road closures may begin at 11 pm the night before
*Runner Drop-Off is located at Epcot on all race mornings. Guests should follow the directions provided by signage on the roadways and Cast Members within the parking lots.
*All taxi and ride sharing services will drop off and pick up near the blue balloon in the Epcot parking lot. Drivers should follow the directions provided by signage on the roadways and Cast Members within the parking lots.
*Please be aware,  all ride share services will be blocked out from 5:15am at Epcot both Saturday and Sunday

Others who have driven in will be able to provide more accurate information, but here is what I've absorbed from them over the last year:
*Have the map for how Disney wants you to drive in ready to use for navigation
*Know that, depending on what your corral is, you need to plan on starting the walk to the corrals between 4:30 and 5.  Allow time for security, bag drop and port o potty use.
*Plan for traffic back ups and accidents.

I will freely admit that I tend to run on the early side for events, so if I was driving I'd plan to be on site by 4 am at the latest.  My two cents, and hopefully some of the off site drivers will have a better time idea for you.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.


Taper time! Honestly due to the holidays and bad weather I haven’t run in a few days but I’m not worried. I’m excited for Dopey! 

Have fun is always my race strategy. 

Beach Club or Bay Lake Tower. I’ve stayed at both and loved both for the race weekend. 

Ohana! Give me all the food!

No resolutions really. Just want to continue being healthy and doing my thing.


----------



## rteetz

ANIM8R said:


> Did you get one of the 25th Anniv Marathon MBs last year? I am so bummed I didn't know about them until after we left so I hope, at least, somebody else on these boards got one.
> 
> To paraphrase a quote I heard awhile ago - I have more Magic Bands than I need and less Magic Bands than I want.
> 
> My wife has her Alex & Ani...I have my Magic Bands!


Yes I did. I didn’t get it customized but I did get one.


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm running "just" the full marathon. 

_How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?_
I've been super consistent with my training - better trained for a Disney full than ever - but not sure about rocking the race since old knee injuries keep acting up on longer distances. I've been seeing my PT, just never know if the good knee or the annoying knee will show up on race day.

_What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?_
I will be mainly running 11-12mm, including walking through water stops and possibly one other minute of walking per mile. This will be my 5th Disney full, so I'll be stopping for characters I'm excited about but not stopping for all of them. I'm hoping for a course PR, which shouldn't be too difficult based on my training (sub-6 hour). I'm not going to go for an actual marathon PR (sub-5 hour) because I don't want that pressure on this race. This is my fave Disney race, so I don't want to spend it stressed and disappointed in my time.

_If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?_
We have stayed at AKV for most marathon weekends and really like it - we'll be there this year. We also love the Poly, but what I'd love to do and haven't yet is stay in an Epcot-area resort.

_How are you celebrating after your race(s)? _
Family vacation for a week in Disney! After a nap, we're headed to a celebratory dinner at Yachtsman.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.
> 
> I started tapering this past week. My final long run (17 miles) was mostly good, but finished a little rough. But, I'm pain free and feel appropriately trained. I missed one run this past week thanks to icy sidewalks, but I'm not sweating it too much. Definitely not worth risking an injury.
> 
> Race strategy:
> - 5K: easy pace, get photo/video of Epcot in the dark with the lanterns lit, will stop for any really awesome characters
> - 10K: not quite as easy as the 5K, but not pushing it, stop for awesome characters and @Keels hydration station
> - Half: similar pace to 10K, stopping for whatever characters look fun and don't have long lines
> - Full: Aiming to beat my previous PR for this course, but that's all. I'm not giving it maximum effort and will scale back as necessary. Not planning on character stops.
> 
> I'd love to stay at the Polynesian or any of the Epcot resorts, but I'm very much looking forward to returning to POR.
> 
> Nothing planned for after the 5K, 10K and half except maybe a parking lot beer. Marathon celebration is Sunday at Ohana. Dopey celebration/recovery will be DATW and Boma on Monday.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Things could be better right now. I came down with a bad head cold on Christmas Eve that has moved into my chest. It seems like whenever I have a stressful, busy year at work and can’t afford to be sick and miss time, I stay healthy. But as soon as I hit a break, it all catches up to me and I get sick. 

I’m not tapering for Marathon Weekend so much as training through it as I make up my mind on whether to run a 50 miler in February. Yesterday was a disaster, as I went out for a long run and cut it short at around 3 miles because my legs and lungs just weren’t there. I’ll try again today, as I finally got a good night’s sleep last night. 

With that all in mind, I’m planning on shooting for a 2:15-2:30 half, followed by a (hopefully) sub-5:00 marathon. I’m really hoping that being sick now will get it out of the way and let me be healthy for the races. I’ve had to limp through all 3 previous WDW Marathons to this point in the 5-6 hour range and I’d really like to knock one out closer to my capabilities. 

I’ll be hanging out for a good stretch after I finish, waiting for DD20 to finish her 1st marathon. I’m sure we’ll figure out some way to celebrate after she finishes. 

If I could stay anywhere, I’d probably pick the Poly. I’ve always wanted to stay there, but it’s never fit in the budget. 

Given the extended time I’m going to be waiting for DD20 to finish, I’d like to be able to change and possibly head into Epcot or BW to cheer her on. Does anyone know if you can check a backpack inside your bag check bag?


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Things could be better right now. I came down with a bad head cold on Christmas Eve that has moved into my chest. It seems like whenever I have a stressful, busy year at work and can’t afford to be sick and miss time, I stay healthy. But as soon as I hit a break, it all catches up to me and I get sick.
> 
> I’m not tapering for Marathon Weekend so much as training through it as I make up my mind on whether to run a 50 miler in February. Yesterday was a disaster, as I went out for a long run and cut it short at around 3 miles because my legs and lungs just weren’t there. I’ll try again today, as I finally got a good night’s sleep last night.
> 
> With that all in mind, I’m planning on shooting for a 2:15-2:30 half, followed by a (hopefully) sub-5:00 marathon. I’m really hoping that being sick now will get it out of the way and let me be healthy for the races. I’ve had to limp through all 3 previous WDW Marathons to this point in the 5-6 hour range and I’d really like to knock one out closer to my capabilities.
> 
> I’ll be hanging out for a good stretch after I finish, waiting for DD20 to finish her 1st marathon. I’m sure we’ll figure out some way to celebrate after she finishes.
> 
> If I could stay anywhere, I’d probably pick the Poly. I’ve always wanted to stay there, but it’s never fit in the budget.
> 
> Given the extended time I’m going to be waiting for DD20 to finish, I’d like to be able to change and possibly head into Epcot or BW to cheer her on. Does anyone know if you can check a backpack inside your bag check bag?



I hope you’re feeling better soon. Get it out of your system now instead of in a week.


----------



## Simba's Girl

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Training is going amazing! I also started tapering during the last week. As a first time marathoner I'm still questioning how the heck I'll get it done but also confident and trust my training, a weird combo for sure. I am however, ready because I miss swimming and would like to get back to the pool.

Marathon Strategy: I have a set of HR limits that are part of my race plan and I plan on sticking to those however it needs to be done. I hope to stop for a few characters and maybe a drink at the end. No rides though.

If I could stay at any hotel for race weekend it'd be...hmmm. I absolutely LOVED BW last year. Poly would be a good one too. This year we're staying at BLT which is also a good one.

After the race: After rolling and showering I'll be sporting some compression socks as we walk gently over to MK to do some FPs. That evening we have a ressie at California Grill and the next day at AP for the Storybook Dining. 

I don't really do resolutions but Happy New Year!!!


----------



## chpmnkfan

Happy New Year Everyone! I have never done a Disney race so I am not sure what to expect. I called Run Disney to ask some questions, but they weren't very specific. I am just starting out with the 5k to see if I like it.
1. Can we park directly at Epcot for the 5k? On the morning of the 5k do they close any roads since the race really isn't outside of Epcot?
2. It appears we can't bring bags except for the clear ones that they supply us? What do people use to carry their phones for pictures?
3. I noticed that they said that they have food there also, I assume that there is a charge for that?
 Thank you for your assistance, and have a great marathon everyone!


----------



## rteetz

chpmnkfan said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! I have never done a Disney race so I am not sure what to expect. I called Run Disney to ask some questions, but they weren't very specific. I am just starting out with the 5k to see if I like it.
> 1. Can we park directly at Epcot for the 5k? On the morning of the 5k do they close any roads since the race really isn't outside of Epcot?
> 2. It appears we can't bring bags except for the clear ones that they supply us? What do people use to carry their phones for pictures?
> 3. I noticed that they said that they have food there also, I assume that there is a charge for that?
> Thank you for your assistance, and have a great marathon everyone!


1. Yes you can. 
2. I carry my phone in my hand. Others will use armbands or running belts. 
3. Yes you have to pay for that.


----------



## chpmnkfan

rteetz said:


> 1. Yes you can.
> 2. I carry my phone in my hand. Others will use armbands or running belts.
> 3. Yes you have to pay for that.



Thank you very much! I was hoping that we could park directly at Epcot.


----------



## ZellyB

Training is good and we are tapering. I had to take several weeks over after the Chicago marathon because of a surgical procedure so our training has just been to get me back to a point I can comfortably finish the 10k and the full ( the mouse challenge). We will be going slow and stopping for as many pictures, characters, rides, beverages as we can cause that's how we runDisney. 

If money were no objection I'd love to stay in one of those Poly Bungalows. 

Celebrations after the race are some nice meals out and just relaxing. DATW on Monday which is also our 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## jhoannam

Are people using ride share to get to the start line? Is it just easier to take the shuttles?


----------



## margot31

I will be spectating and wondering how it works with busses and little kids (stroller needed) do the buses allow me to put the stroller underneath?  Also can I have balloons on the bus?  We want to make sure my runner can see us and we thought a ballon would be a good idea as he runs.


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD:Getting excited for my first Marathon and Dopey!

Taper: Had some ITB issues the last few weeks and tried dry needling this week (AWESOME!) and did an 8 mile run Saturday PAIN FREE. One more treatment on Monday and I feel better about finishing. Didn't get as many training runs in the last few weeks- nursing that ITB. But yesterday felt strong & healthy- I am ready to go!

Resolutions/2019: Time to pivot my attention, energy and efforts to a new career path. Looking forward to seeing what that means! I gifted my DD (17) a trip to Wine&Dine Half marathon so that will my next RD race. (I always need one to be looking forward to!) She is heading towards a culinary career- it will be a great Mom/daughter trip!

Resort wish list: Poly- no doubt! Especially on a trip that would permit lounging at the resort all day. Had hoped that would be with Dopey 2019- but the budget didn't permit. Looking forward to trying Beach Club the first time for the last few days this trip.

Post Race- Storybook with Dopey at 4:00, hot tub, drinks and early bedtime!
Monday- DH's Birthday. Breakfast at Kona cafe (both tonga toast and macadamia nut pancakes!), all the mountains/ Haunted Mansion at MK, Medal shots at MK, Dinner at Boathouse and ride in the AmphiCar

Thanks to all the folks that post all the time on this list! Although I lurk frequently/post rarely- your posts and witty banter (@rteetz @Keels) and SAFD questions (@lhermiston) have kept me training and moving forward.

As coach use to say years ago (still miss his posts) - the hay is in the barn!


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> Are people using ride share to get to the start line? Is it just easier to take the shuttles?


Vast majority drive or take buses. You could use Uber or Lyft if you want though.


----------



## lhermiston

margot31 said:


> I will be spectating and wondering how it works with busses and little kids (stroller needed) do the buses allow me to put the stroller underneath?  Also can I have balloons on the bus?  We want to make sure my runner can see us and we thought a ballon would be a good idea as he runs.



I’m pretty sure there is no storage on the bus for strollers. We always collapsed ours and carried it on. 

I assume balloons can go on the buses.


----------



## Wendy98

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

I am a pain-filled mess right now.  I have had pain in my foot tendons for about 5 weeks now.  There are some small tears that I have battled off and on for a couple of years.  I see a specialist foot orthopedic and he says I can continue running, just boils down to how much pain I can tolerate.  I have had anxiety before every run the past few weeks because I know it is going to hurt.  Then the day before Christmas Eve, my back started troubling me (I have a huge Icy Hot patch on it now!).  I get this about every 8-9 months, although I had it in August.  I have no idea why and had an MRI the last time (nothing was found beyond inflammation and I have degenerative disc--yeah, I 'm over 40, who doesn't?).  The runs I have been doing are nowhere near the paces I usually hit.  I have skipped most long runs--last long run was NYC Marathon in November, in an effort to not damage things further.  I have Boston on the calendar for April and that is a goal race.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)? * Go out there and try to hang on! I always shoot for anything close to 3 hours.  I am going to try to hold a 7:30 pace this time and see how that unfolds.  If it really starts to suck, then character stops will be rampant.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*  I'm at BWV and happy with that.  We are DVC, that is the deciding factor.  I am happy anywhere on property.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?* Brunch at California Grill.  Our plans are loose although we have some fp planned.  I have an ADR for Sanaa that evening--it is my favorite.

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*  I am trying to get out of this running funk I am in and want to rediscover my love of running.


----------



## Bree

Training has been going well! I have one last 10 miler on Tuesday then it’s short easy runs. I’m dealing with tight hips and glutes, but it’s not hindering me. I’m just super stiff after sitting to watch tv or in the car. 

I’m still up in the air with race strategy for the full. My training plan for the full is for a 4:30:00 moving time plus another 30 minutes for Everest and a couple photos. I’ve also toyed with the idea of playing leapfrog with one of the Galloway pace groups for the whole race. I’m probably going to run the 5K, 10k & half around my LR pace. 

I’d love to stay in one of the Poly bungalows!

How are you celebrating after your race(s)? Dinner at AP so I can get a pic with Dopey while wearing my Dopey medal. DATW on Monday even though I’m a lightweight. 

I’m not big into resolutions, but I’d like to keep up my running progress. I’ve been on dopeybadger plans for almost 1 year and the gains I have made has blown me away!!!


----------



## margot31

lhermiston said:


> I’m pretty sure there is no storage on the bus for strollers. We always collapsed ours and carried it on.
> 
> I assume balloons can go on the buses.



OK good thing i asked...now getting two different answers.  I was told in a post i made the busses are coach busses not disney busses.  I'll have my double running stroller which isn't exactly small.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.


My training went fantastic and I was able to stick to my plan (Hal Higdon Intermediate 1) with only minor modifications. I am tapering now, with my final long run (20) a week ago and my final double digit run (12) today. I am feeling good and confident that I can do this in just... two... weeks! 


My race strategy for the 5k is to take it easy. Run when I feel like running, walk when I feel like walking, and stop for photos when I feel like stopping. For the marathon I will be running 5 min:30 sec intervals. I always pace based on how I feel that day, but I anticipate my average will be in the 11:25-12:20 range. I may stop for a character photo or two, but again, it depends how I am feeling at the time. As tempting as a margarita in Mexico is...since this will be my first (and potentially only) marathon, I do not want my finish line photo of me with alcohol in my hand. So, I’ll reserve that for DATW.

I would love to stay at the Boardwalk or Beach Club, but I’ve never been able to get a studio there through DVC.

I will be celebrating my accomplishment with dinner at Boma!

New Year’s resolutions are not my thing. Personally, I don’t like the idea that there is only one day a year where you can make positive changes in your life. Why not today!?!


----------



## ScooterScott44

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton.
> 
> While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish?
> 
> Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.


The good news is taper time can really help with injury recovery.  I just pulled my calf but rest, cross training and foam rolling, etc. should all get me to the start.  Hopefully you will find that things clear up over the next 10-14 days.  Just don’t take things off completely.  

My feeling is unless you are an elite and really trying to hit specific goals you can always get a finish.  As long as it is a minor thing and not something that really should be under the care of a physician.  It is possible to slow down and listen to your body just to get to the finish line.  Like another poster, I pulled something at mile 4 of the half doing goofy a few years ago.  Tylenol, KT tape, compression and a little care got me to the marathon finish.  Sure it was a little slower than planned but one more done.


----------



## AFwifelife

margot31 said:


> OK good thing i asked...now getting two different answers.  I was told in a post i made the busses are coach busses not disney busses.  I'll have my double running stroller which isn't exactly small.



They are coach buses but I’m not sure how they handle strollers. There was a lady next to us who just came from the spectator bus during W&D and she had a stroller so it’s possible.


----------



## lhermiston

margot31 said:


> OK good thing i asked...now getting two different answers.  I was told in a post i made the busses are coach busses not disney busses.  I'll have my double running stroller which isn't exactly small.



I guess I was thinking of the regular Disney buses. The buses for the races are coach buses, but I have no idea if you can stow anything underneath. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## margot31

lhermiston said:


> I guess I was thinking of the regular Disney buses. The buses for the races are coach buses, but I have no idea if you can stow anything underneath. Sorry for any confusion.



Coach busses have storage underneath...its the matter of has anyone fully confirmed this.  I will say I am feeling very lost here with this planning.  This is my husbands first Disney run event.  Last event I spectated was the MCM years ago when no kids were involved and i was with people who knew DC like they lived there...oh cause they did.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD:  I decided to take it easy after some ankle pain. Been icing and will see how it feels tomorrow. 

5k: going to run this one with DH so it will be faster than I was going to do it. Still taking it easy though. 

10k: walking with my mom so will definitely take this one super easy. 

Half: will wait until that morning to see how I’m feeling but I’m considering PRing it. 

Full: my sister isn’t trained nearly as much as she probably should be so I’m expecting to go with the flow. I know we will finish and I do want to do the whole thing with her. 

A Boardwalk room right above the course would be awesome. I would consider taking the kids then lol.


----------



## lhermiston

margot31 said:


> Coach busses have storage underneath...its the matter of has anyone fully confirmed this.  I will say I am feeling very lost here with this planning.  This is my husbands first Disney run event.  Last event I spectated was the MCM years ago when no kids were involved and i was with people who knew DC like they lived there...oh cause they did.



You can find information for spectators here: https://guide.rundisney.events/reminders/spectators/

My two cents: ask your husband what kind of expectations he has for you spectating and make sure those expectations are reasonable. My family watched me finish the marathon at Epcot. That was it and it worked well since we were able to take the bus back to our resort together. You can get into MK free to spectate the marathon (but not stay for rides, etc.), but will need a ticket to observe in any of the other parks. There are loads of other "free" places you can spectate from, such as the Animal Kingdom parking lot or Wide World of Sports. Signing up for runner tracking will help you keep tabs on your husbands progress. If you know his pace, it shouldn't be too hard to have a general idea of when he will be at certain points during the race. 

If you just search for tips online, I'm sure you'll find plenty. Others on here may have some tips, as well.


----------



## TCB in FLA

margot31 said:


> Coach busses have storage underneath...its the matter of has anyone fully confirmed this.  I will say I am feeling very lost here with this planning.  This is my husbands first Disney run event.  Last event I spectated was the MCM years ago when no kids were involved and i was with people who knew DC like they lived there...oh cause they did.


In the past five years of RD events, I have not seen anyone use under bus storage. Not saying it’s not possible, but I wouldn’t count on it. 
Can we help clarify anything for you to make the planning easier?


----------



## margot31

TCB in FLA said:


> In the past five years of RD events, I have not seen anyone use under bus storage. Not saying it’s not possible, but I wouldn’t count on it.
> Can we help clarify anything for you to make the planning easier?



That is why I am here trying to clarify if I can put my stroller on the bus.  While I will have my car the whole point of us staying on property is to be able to do all transportation available to us.  Including event transportation.  I found an ask question part on run disney and it said they should get back to me in 3 days.


----------



## margot31

lhermiston said:


> You can find information for spectators here: https://guide.rundisney.events/reminders/spectators/
> 
> My two cents: ask your husband what kind of expectations he has for you spectating and make sure those expectations are reasonable. My family watched me finish the marathon at Epcot. That was it and it worked well since we were able to take the bus back to our resort together. You can get into MK free to spectate the marathon (but not stay for rides, etc.), but will need a ticket to observe in any of the other parks. There are loads of other "free" places you can spectate from, such as the Animal Kingdom parking lot or Wide World of Sports. Signing up for runner tracking will help you keep tabs on your husbands progress. If you know his pace, it shouldn't be too hard to have a general idea of when he will be at certain points during the race.
> 
> If you just search for tips online, I'm sure you'll find plenty. Others on here may have some tips, as well.



He wants me and the kids to run around like i did years ago at the MCM one (pre kids) and while I support this I am trying to figure out everything so I can plan accordingly.  He is only doing the half marathon...so I would bus over to epcot, get on the monorail...get my way over to MK....return back to epcot.  But its the part of resort to epcot part I am trying to figure out.  While I have my car we are trying to avoid using the car.


----------



## TCB in FLA

margot31 said:


> That is why I am here trying to clarify if I can put my stroller on the bus.  While I will have my car the whole point of us staying on property is to be able to do all transportation available to us.  Including event transportation.  I found an ask question part on run disney and it said they should get back to me in 3 days.


If you can fold up the stroller and fit it in a coach bus seat, you’ll be fine.


----------



## margot31

TCB in FLA said:


> If you can fold up the stroller and fit it in a coach bus seat, you’ll be fine.



Its a double running stroller...I have been warned while my 4 year old is good I think the waiting and all would be best in that stroller vs my single stroller where my 2 year old would be.


----------



## cavepig

Half is stop for characters.
Full is run for time unless I fall apart, then I'll stop some probably. 
Any hotel I'd pick -  Boardwalk maybe (to walk back to after the marathon and not sit on a bus)
After the race we'll go to MK. No special ADR based on 2 failed ADRs in the past after the marathon.







Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My plan is to do 9-10 min miles throughout the challenge and finish uninjured. My knee has just been a bother lately so I've been taking it easy and stretching a ton.
> 
> While doing the marathon part of Dopey, if you get say knee pain/ injury, would you finish the run or call it quits if it's a level of pain that you can mentally accept and run with. If stopping and tending to it, is there a cutoff distance where you'd personally just finish?
> 
> Like mile 5 of marathon, I would probably stop, but say mile 20, I'd probably be stubborn and finish it.


 I would stubbornly finish and just slow way down and add walk intervals.  In 2016 I was very ill from a food related sickness the night before. I was dehydrated,  woozy, weak and shouldn't have started or continued.  I was stubborn, it hurt, I cried, but I finished with more walking than I'd ever imagined.   I didn't do any long lasting damage so to me it wasn't a dumb decision. At the time and being forced into medical after, yeah it seemed totally dumb to do. So, I guess if it's not going to cause long lasting damage personally I would do it and just modify pace and run/walk.  Galloway intervals are life savers 





chpmnkfan said:


> 2. It appears we can't bring bags except for the clear ones that they supply us? What do people use to carry their phones for pictures?


  I use an armband for my phone.  I just have to use lots of Vaseline around it so it doesn't chafe if hot/humid.



margot31 said:


> I will be spectating and wondering how it works with busses and little kids (stroller needed) do the buses allow me to put the stroller underneath?  Also can I have balloons on the bus?  We want to make sure my runner can see us and we thought a ballon would be a good idea as he runs.


  I've never seen anyone store anything under the race buses.    Balloons as long as they don't hit people are probably fine on the bus.



Bree said:


> I’m dealing with tight hips and glutes, but it’s not hindering me. I’m just super stiff after sitting to watch tv or in the car.


 oh gosh Tight hips and glutes totally going on here, like I felt like the Tinman all last week after my peak mileage week.     It's better today after cutting the mileage way back this week and 2 days off versus just 1.   Being mindful of stretching and using my buffer is helping I guess too.   Hopefully tapering down will help you out.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

User name: ChasingDopey
First name: Bobby
Corral: A
Half pace: 8:00-8:30 (While running. I think.)
Stopping for characters: Yes! If I can get ahead of the lines, I'll go for every picture.

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
I spent the last 6 weeks busting it out trying to hit a goal for the year, which I finally hit yesterday! There was nothing 13.1 specific, as this race will be more for fun, and as a training run for a full in February.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Get out a little fast and try to stay ahead of the picture lines. Otherwise, testing out marathon pace hopping from picture stops.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
The Contemporary is home, even though we haven't been in a long time. (A professional connection that made it affordable dried up. We'll make it back one day.)

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
Dinde BLT at fake France!

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
Keep up with rD DIS better, for sure! Y'all don't make it easy.


----------



## rteetz

margot31 said:


> OK good thing i asked...now getting two different answers.  I was told in a post i made the busses are coach busses not disney busses.  I'll have my double running stroller which isn't exactly small.


They are coach buses for race transportation. If you are taking buses to the parks you carry it on with you.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I've never seen anyone store anything under the race buses. Balloons as long as they don't hit people are probably fine on the bus.


I’ve seen wheelchairs stored below.


----------



## margot31

rteetz said:


> They are coach buses for race transportation. If you are taking buses to the parks you carry it on with you.



I am trying to get to Epcot to go watch my husband run....so my understanding is normal disney busses are not running at that time. I will go into the parks for pleasure later in the day after we are refreshed from his run and getting up super early.  I am a normal disney goer so that I have mastered


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> In the past five years of RD events, I have not seen anyone use under bus storage. Not saying it’s not possible, but I wouldn’t count on it.
> Can we help clarify anything for you to make the planning easier?


I’ve seen wheelchairs put below. Whether it’s a hand cycle or an actually wheelchair.


----------



## rteetz

margot31 said:


> I am trying to get to Epcot to go watch my husband run....so my understanding is normal disney busses are not running at that time. I will go into the parks for pleasure later in the day after we are refreshed from his run and getting up super early.  I am a normal disney goer so that I have mastered


Yes so you would likely be taking race transportation which they should allow you to store your stroller below.


----------



## Bree

cavepig said:


> oh gosh Tight hips and glutes totally going on here, like I felt like the Tinman all last week after my peak mileage week.     It's better today after cutting the mileage way back this week and 2 days off versus just 1.   Being mindful of stretching and using my buffer is helping I guess too.   Hopefully tapering down will help you out.



Hahaha!!!! I feel like a penguin when I get out of bed and waddle my way downstairs.


----------



## roxymama

How are things going:  I think I’ve reached the “don’t get sick, don’t step on anything, don’t have bad weather” crossing my toes part of training!!  

Where would I stay:  I’d love to go back to BLT bc of the great walk to MK and back (Helps to cut down on one mode of transportation since race weekends involve so many buses to expo and races and back) and I’ve always dreamed of Poly or Grand for any vacation.

How am I celebrating:  with afternoon tea at GF on Sat. and hopefully staying up until midnight after closing out MK!


----------



## Smilelea

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

After almost 3 weeks off in November due to shin splints, I'm thrilled to say I'm back on my training plan at least as far as distance goes. I've had to keep my pacing at easy/long run so no tempo/speed paces or strides. But that's okay. I did my last long run yesterday. Longest run ever at 8.25 miles. (Coach - I promise I walked after 75 mins. I just had to cover the distance (mental hurdle ). The last .25 was to get back to my car. ) 
So now I am officially tapering. Woohoo! I'm feeling great - except now I have a cold . 

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

Half - I plan to run until I see a character I want to meet that also has a fairly short line. Then back to running. My strategy is to run when not stopped for characters, etc. I have a pace in mind but I have no problem with slowing it down to even easy pace if needed. I will finish! 

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

I vote Poly as well. We are spending our last 2 nights there but that isn't until marathon weekend is over. It is our 2nd home resort but we own less points there so couldn't get availability for the first part of the weekend. 

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *

Sanaa! It's a new-to-us restaurant that I've been wanting to try. We have quite a few other ADRs - some new and some old favorites. I also plan to check out the expo merchandise and maybe get a personalized ornament. 

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*

Not much of a resolution person anymore. I do plan to continue trying to get healthier when it comes to eating (after Disney of course). I have a few new races in mind and I'm considering starting training for a full marathon. However, DH would prefer I not run the one in April as he thinks it's too soon after dealing with my injury and running my first half only 3 months prior. We shall see...


----------



## steph0808

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

I did 12 miles today. I was going to do 10, but I ran into three people from my running club who were doing 12, so well, I did 12. It made me feel good because I haven't done a long run in three weeks because of sickness and Christmas. Now it's taper time!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

Running the whole time, not sure on my pace, probably somewhere between 8-9 minutes per mile. Characters - perhaps. I'm planning to be at the front of B corral to help reduce any lines. If there is someone I really want, I'll stop. I'm disappointed that I didn't stop for DuckTales and Up at the 2018 marathon.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

I'd stay at any monorail resort - probably Gland Floridian, Polynesian, then Contemporary.

Other than that, I'm staying at AKV Jambo and am psyched!!! My first trip to Disney was wayyyyy back in 1995 and we saw them building Animal Kingdom then. The park and the lodge have always held a spot in my heart since then.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *

All-I-can-eat breakfast at Boma!

Never been and am excited!


----------



## Keels

margot31 said:


> He wants me and the kids to run around like i did years ago at the MCM one (pre kids) and while I support this I am trying to figure out everything so I can plan accordingly.  He is only doing the half marathon...so I would bus over to epcot, get on the monorail...get my way over to MK....return back to epcot.  But its the part of resort to epcot part I am trying to figure out.  While I have my car we are trying to avoid using the car.



I think you need to have a talk about expectations with him because I feel like this is a plan that could potentially end in disappointment for him and lots of frustration for you.

I would throw money at the problem and have a Minnie Van pick me, the kids and the stroller up at the resort and drop me off at the Contemporary (I don’t think you’ll be able to be dropped off at the bus loop, so that’s why I’m not suggesting MK for the drop-off). Pop the stroller up, put the kids in it and walk over to MK and find a spot. Then after you see him, you can roll onto the monorail to TTC and back to Epcot to find a spot ... you won’t be able to roll a stroller up to the finish line at all because there are bleachers, so the best spot is actually IN Epcot between the Ball and the bathrooms on the right side (if you are facing the park entrance). Y’all can hug and high-five him (13 mile marker is right past that) and then stroll out to meet him in the parking lot finish area.


----------



## baxter24

Training: Training has been fine. I don’t think it was the best I could have done but  it got a lot harder this time around juggling the kids schedules, vacation, etc. I know I will finish and I am good with that. What concerns me the most is the weather. I can handle running in the cold but a slightly warmer temp concerns me more since it’s been mostly in the 40s and low 50s when I’ve been running. Taper is happening now and I had my first moment of panic yesterday when I freaked that I hadn’t done as many higher mileage back to backs that I should have. 

Race strategy: The plan is to run the whole time for the half and full but will run/walk if I need to. Character stops are happening for sure as long as the lines aren’t too long. 

Hotel: I am staying at Pop but I would love to stay at the Boardwalk. We stayed there two weeks ago on vacation and I loved it. 

Post race celebration: Hitting up the Magic Kingdom for some rides, characters, and Happily Ever After


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.



Training/tapering- This was week 1 of my taper.  I did 6 miles today and felt pretty good.  I've been staying on track since I was sick about three weeks ago.  I feel confident about all the races except the marathon.

Race strategy- I've been doing 3/1 intervals through training, but I'm toying with the idea of switching to 2/1 for the marathon.  I'll be starting each race running, stopping for characters only during 5K, 10K and Half if I really like them, and I'll switch to full on walking at the end if needed.  I'm not here to set any PRs.

Hotel- I'd love to stay at the Poly!  Last time I was there was for marathon weekend in 2010 and it was so darn cold we didn't get to spend any time enjoying the lovely outdoor parts of the resort.  That said, I'm super excited for my first stay at AKL.

After race- My Christmas present for my DH was to fly him in Sunday morning so he can meet me at the hotel after the marathon.  We are planning on HS that evening and will celebrate at MK and Storybook Dining on Monday.

Resolutions-  Run at least as many miles at this year (hopefully more).



Keels said:


> I think you need to have a talk about expectations with him because I feel like this is a plan that could potentially end in disappointment for him and lots of frustration for you.



I totally agree.  I would never take this on with a 4 and 2 year old.  Sounds like a lot of hassle for you for very little reward.  I'd let the kids sleep and hang with them at the hotel and then celebrate with a fun meal after.


----------



## garneska

Keels said:


> I think you need to have a talk about expectations with him because I feel like this is a plan that could potentially end in disappointment for him and lots of frustration for you.



Omg @Keels that is the most awesome thing and have been thinking that on all the posts by @margot31.  I really think just going to Epcot at the end may be the best and least frustrating for everyone.


----------



## AFwifelife

garneska said:


> @margot31.  I really think just going to Epcot at the end may be the best and least frustrating for everyone.



+1

Oh and I forgot my celebration plans. We will also be at Storybook Dining on Marathon night. Maybe they will get the hint that so many of us will be celebrating and there will be something extra special.


----------



## CDKG

Bree said:


> Hahaha!!!! I feel like a penguin when I get out of bed and waddle my way downstairs.


When my hips/glutes get this bad, the only solution is to have my massage therapist work on them. She really digs into my hip flexors and it makes a world of difference! To maintain in between, I use yoga. Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Sakigt

I’m leaving my kids 6 and 3 behind with my friend. They’re just going to hang out and hide rocks. Not worth the hassle.

Training is good. Barely running. Mostly weightlifting. Will probably do one more long run this week and Saturday and that’s it.

Celebrating at Epcot with no real plans. Artists point with Dopey that Monday PM. Can’t wait


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD:

Training: I’m officially tapering! So far injury free and feeling really good about things!

Strategy: continuous run. Hoping to PR and should achieve it if all goes well. May leap frog with 4:45 pacers as I’ve learned I’m a pack animal.

Hotel: I mostly stay at AKV and poly but a Grand villa at BLT would be pretty awesome!

Post race: rest, hot tub, Jiko 

Resolution: Enjoy running with less stress and pressure. Maybe a HM PR?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Finished my last double digit run yesterday and feel ready to “go the distance!” Now just to avoid the sickness that seems to be all around! Overall, I just feel really excited!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
I run intervals and have been doing both 3/1 and 2/1, so we’ll see how I feel on race day (how tired my legs feel from the parks). My real goal is just to finish my first 26.2, hopefully with a smile! 

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
Cinderella’s Castle. Duh!  

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
Parks! My main celebratory dinner will be on Monday night at Be Our Guest.


----------



## huskies90

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

Training has been great. I am doing Goofy and this is my first marathon. Even with a very busy Fall/Winter, I only missed one mid week run in October.  Knock on wood - no pains or issues. I am in taper mode now but for me that is mainly reducing my long weekend runs. I did 20 miles last week, 13 today and I’ll do 8 next weekend. My mid week runs will be pretty much the same until race week, where I will significantly drop mileage to prepare for the race.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

I feel pretty prepared for the marathon and if I was doing just the marathon and for a PT, my goal would be to break 4 hours - And I feel pretty confident I could do that. But since I am doing the half the day before, it is going depend how I feel on Sunday. If I feel good, I am going to keep running if I don’t and end up walking a lot of it, I will stop for characters and drinks but probably not rides. I plan to take the half slow at my easy pace and make some character stops - trying to save energy for the marathon.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

We are staying in a 1 bedroom at BLT for the race which is one of our home resorts. I like having the washer and dryer in our room especially with 4 runners.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*

Good question. I will make a dinner ressie somewhere. Just not sure where yet. My kids are flying back to their respective schools on Sunday because their classes start on Monday so it will be just me and my wife. I like the 'Ohana idea. I know there are no ressies out there but maybe I stalk it for the next few weeks.

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*

Not a resolution guy. But for the last year, this marathon has been a huge focus for me. I am not sure what I am going to do when we get back. Not sure I want to do the training again for a marathon but I am sure I will prepare for a half marathon in the Spring.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?


Strategy is to finish Dopey, therefore, the 5K/10K/Half distances will be taken easy and will be a fight to keep it slow.  For the marathon, it's start slower than I think I should, slow down even more, and don't get swept.  I figure if I conserve wisely at the start, the tank will have it when I need it.  Since this is my first marathon and I'm slow to begin with, the goal is to finish.  I'm anticipating a time of between 6 1/2 to 7 hours.  

I will stop for characters and photos when I feel like it if the line is short enough.  So I may have no character stops, but lots of park icon stops.  There are certainly characters I would stop for, but if the line is too long I'll wait.  Fortunately for me, the most important characters for me are also in the parks after the race and/or in Star Wars so they won't be on the course.



lhermiston said:


> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?


Probably the Polynesian, but I did opt to spend more for POFQ than Pop.  



lhermiston said:


> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?


Hobbling my way around the parks with a huge grin on my face and at least one medal around my neck.  Spice Road Table Illuminations for dinner, tentative Storybook Dining with Dopey the next day and Le Cellier lunch/Star Wars dessert party on Tuesday which is my last full day.  

The taper is underway.  I've even pulled certain nicer running shirts out of the rotation because they're under consideration for marathon weekend.  Cold weather gear is already out of the rotation.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD:
 How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
I got behind in my training for Dopey in the long run part, maxed at 17.Dealt with a double ankle injury in late Sept, then weather issues, friends cancelled a half runcation i was really excited about, had a “catered long run” event go south on me, more weather issues, started a new job. Excuses, excuses, excuses but the main issue is I lost my running mojo. I have nothing planned after Dopey as there’s not another single event I’m even the bit interested in. I did have a really good run today once past the first mile — giving me hope Dopey is going to help wake me up some. 

What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
My BFF from age 13 on is joining me for an excellent girls’ trip. She and I will run the 5k and 10k together and plan to squeeze every ounce of fun out of those races. Then she gets to sleep in while I head out for the half and full. Going with my run/walk strategy, staying with a pace group at least to MK, will stop if a line is short and def a margarita in AK, plus Everest if it’s open. 

If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
Beach Club or somewhere similar to walk into Epcot

How are you celebrating after your race(s)? 
With as many margaritas as possible 

If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.
I want to find my drive for some kind of event/competition again. Running and training has been a part of my life for so long, and I usually love having a plan in place, marking off the boxes each week. Unless something else gets me excited, I guess I’m going to try for a 5k PR at the small race my boys’ former middle school holds each year in early April. I am going to enter the NY marathon lottery, or will consider W&D if the budget allows once DS#1 starts college in the fall.


----------



## mankle30

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
*
I'd say, overall, things are going well. I felt strong on my most recent Tempo run although my 10-mile long run today was sloggy at the end (although I deliberately didn't bring any nutrition with me for the 2h+ run). I actually feel pretty confident that I can hit my goal and that the ankle twist I had the other day won't affect me.

For my last marathon, I had some illness take away some training time (a couple of weeks) but in this cycle, the most runs I've missed in a row due to illness or injury has been 3, so that's a big win.
*
What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

Run at my pace. Enjoy the view and the run. Probably won't stop for characters/drinks/rides because I have a hard time getting going after I stop, particularly later in the race, but I'll definitely have my phone handy for photos!
*
If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

So many! Wow, well, we're staying at Pop Century which we haven't stayed at before, so that's going to be fun, but I'd love to stay somewhere like Animal Kingdom Lodge or Polynesian if we had the resources to do so.
*
How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *

We're heading to Chef Mickey's! I know, it's not the best restaurant, but my wife and I thought it would be cute and we wanted to experience a character meal at some point (we haven't yet in our two previous trips to WDW).

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*

I just try to live life better and usually fail or succeed based on how important the goal is to me. The time of year that I decide to start is not always based on new year.


----------



## lhermiston

mankle30 said:


> *How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> *
> I'd say, overall, things are going well. I felt strong on my most recent Tempo run although my 10-mile long run today was sloggy at the end (although I deliberately didn't bring any nutrition with me for the 2h+ run). I actually feel pretty confident that I can hit my goal and that the ankle twist I had the other day won't affect me.
> 
> For my last marathon, I had some illness take away some training time (a couple of weeks) but in this cycle, the most runs I've missed in a row due to illness or injury has been 3, so that's a big win.
> *
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
> 
> Run at my pace. Enjoy the view and the run. Probably won't stop for characters/drinks/rides because I have a hard time getting going after I stop, particularly later in the race, but I'll definitely have my phone handy for photos!
> *
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
> 
> So many! Wow, well, we're staying at Pop Century which we haven't stayed at before, so that's going to be fun, but I'd love to stay somewhere like Animal Kingdom Lodge or Polynesian if we had the resources to do so.
> *
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
> 
> We're heading to Chef Mickey's! I know, it's not the best restaurant, but my wife and I thought it would be cute and we wanted to experience a character meal at some point (we haven't yet in our two previous trips to WDW).
> 
> *If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
> 
> I just try to live life better and usually fail or succeed based on how important the goal is to me. The time of year that I decide to start is not always based on new year.



Enjoy Pop and Chef Mickey’s! We’ve stayed at Pop twice, including marathon weekend. It’s great.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> Enjoy Pop and Chef Mickey’s! We’ve stayed at Pop twice, including marathon weekend. It’s great.



Thanks! Looking forward to it! We also have Hoop-Dee-Doo and 'Ohana booked earlier in the week, but we're definitely taking it easy on the reservations because last time, we had the dining plan and concluded it was just too much food, and too much pressure to get all the ADRs in (and, since the park hours are shorter after New Year's, it's harder to justify so much sitting time when there are things to do!).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Now that Christmas is over and the “hay is in the barn,” I’m basically giddy over Marathon Weekend!! So I apologize if I’m a crazy over poster for the next 9 days.

With that said... any leaks on shirt colors?? Also looking forward to the first merch pics!


----------



## FFigawi

Here is Charles' post from 2014 about the hay in the barn....

"The Hay is in the Barn"

Coach Lackey used to yell that as we finished up practice before the big game. It was a groaner to a teen as we really did not understand the meaning of the phrase. Its a simple way of saying trust all the work you have put in this fall and let the race come to you. You may not feel well trained or are suffering through injury or illness or worse; both. Relax. 

Think back as you pack and think of how hard it was to run 2 miles last July and now how short a 10 mile run feels. Think of all the trials you went through and how you developed the tool set to pull a run out and finish it rather than throw the towel in and head home. There is an inner peace that you have now that will help carry you through the race(s) this weekend. 

If you are in the lack of training or injured camp, trust that the miles put in will help get you to the finish line. I know some have run little since Thanksgiving and yes, you too are able to finish. Keep a positive outlook as you start and it will help carry you to the line.

It is very normal to be a little nervous today; especially if this is your first event. It may be difficult to work as you loop through the what more could I have done list, over and over and over. Note that even those with 20+ marathons have some of the same nerves. The causes may differ just a bit, but the nerves may be just the same. Take a deep breath and relax as you work through this short work week.

Hydrate starting today. You may be snowbound and think that is silly but if you amp up the daily intake by just one glass or two every day this week your body will thank you. Make sure to buy a bottle of water for the plane. Air plane will suck the hydration down.

Make sure you have everything on your check list. I have seen a couple versions floating around, make sure they fit what you have trained with this fall. Carry your race shoes and clothing in a carry on. It does not happen often, but you really do not want your running shoes in Hawaii while you are in Orlando.

Make sure you do not amp up eating once you arrive. Disney has really amped up portion sizes and buffets are just bad news if you fail on self control. You want to maintain a nice balanced and well portioned diet from now until race morning. You simply do not need to gorge on a ton of pasta, a simple and light pasta meal should be more of a celebration of race eve than a thanksgiving meal wannabe.

The weather looks warm and worse humid, I urge a cautious pace on race morning. You know what your training pace has been; start with that or maybe 30-60 seconds slower. Dew point (or wet bulb) temperatures are the statistic to look for. When they are above 60F, caution is needed.

Race morning can be an all nerves on deck period. Take a few deep breaths and make sure you do not walk out the door missing something important  like your bottoms. Ok Bib. I find that I allay most nerves by laying out my clothing in a stack; especially in a hotel type room. The first thing or bottom of the stack are my shoes then socks, HR monitor, Shirt, Bottoms. That way you are pulling the first item needed from the top of the stack, then the next and so on.

OK gut check time. I know there are a few folks who are worried about the balloon ladies, sweepers, or just failing. I cannot emphasize enough that you especially need to trust you training. Come on and start with us. It is a great experience to be at the race and in the start. The forward momentum of the morning can create a newer level of energy that may well carry you 5-6 extra miles beyond expectation. Keep one very simple thought as you move through the race  The Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Its that simple. Rather than worry once you pass Start, focus all thought, effort and action to the simple goal of the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Keep you stride light. Head up. Shoulders back and arms freely swinging with a RELAXED grip. Smile, yes SMILE and take a deep and cleansing breath every so often. Make the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum your race day mission. Track your personal time from the start line. Make a pace list if you need so that you can check your personal time at every mile point i.e. :16; :32; :48. If you are not building a buffer on those splits stay focused on your race day mission; the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. That may mean skipping a photo op, pushing through and avoiding a potty break, or simply knuckling down.

I know that there will be a few who try and try with all their might yet find themselves in a bus seat. Its ok. Understand that you are part of the 1% of the worlds population who will start a marathon event this year. Hold you head high and enjoy the fact that you are not sitting on a couch or you are not the grumpy guest miffed at the runners who are keeping him from easily walking to a ride. You are one of the few who decided to be healthier and fitter last year and this is YOUR celebration and party. Enjoy the race while you are in it and know that even in an apparent failure, you are still a winner. You have moved off the couch. Take lessons learned and apply them to your next race.

Everyone, have safe travels and enjoy the race.

One final thought.
I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever.  Shane Falco


Get out there and make it a great run!

_________________
Coach Charles 
_Perfectly Goofy_ 2006-2014
Endurance Coach
Running Disney since 99 "


----------



## StarGirl11

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.
> 
> I started tapering this past week. My final long run (17 miles) was mostly good, but finished a little rough. But, I'm pain free and feel appropriately trained. I missed one run this past week thanks to icy sidewalks, but I'm not sweating it too much. Definitely not worth risking an injury.
> 
> Race strategy:
> - 5K: easy pace, get photo/video of Epcot in the dark with the lanterns lit, will stop for any really awesome characters
> - 10K: not quite as easy as the 5K, but not pushing it, stop for awesome characters and @Keels hydration station
> - Half: similar pace to 10K, stopping for whatever characters look fun and don't have long lines
> - Full: Aiming to beat my previous PR for this course, but that's all. I'm not giving it maximum effort and will scale back as necessary. Not planning on character stops.
> 
> I'd love to stay at the Polynesian or any of the Epcot resorts, but I'm very much looking forward to returning to POR.
> 
> Nothing planned for after the 5K, 10K and half except maybe a parking lot beer. Marathon celebration is Sunday at Ohana. Dopey celebration/recovery will be DATW and Boma on Monday.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Strategy: Walk the 5k stop for all the photos
Walk run the 10k/half stopping for what characters I can with a 11:30-12 pace.
Same strategy for the full along with riding Everest 12:30-13 pace allows.

Celebrating after the races by hitting the parks.

As for the hotels if I had to pick one Poly. The Geophysics nerd in me has always wanted to go swimming in their pools more then anything else.

Starting my taper today. Logged a final 18 miler. Accidentally found my half vs full pace boundary on the run. Not what I was aiming for but hey no time like now to find it right? Short version I can push into sub 12 miles up to about 13-14 miles. And then I have to slow to a 12:30 and up pace. So now I know what to be aiming for on the races to prevent bonking at ESPN hopefully.

Also with that in mind I should probably be looking at a half for next years PoT submission and not a full. I’m pacing within the limits to get a PoT for a half. But I now know for certain I’m not there yet with the full. Getting close but I still have some work to do. Since a 5:30 sub is about 12:36 pace. And while that’s in the margin I have better odds pulling it off at a half distance. 

Got one run left in the taper. Going skiing after the New Year. So that’s why I’m not doing that much running in the taper. Lots of cross training though.

Want to talk improvement: last year I was pacing around 13:30 on my long runs. Today I logged my fastest 18 miler around 12:12 which is faster then I should have gone but still what a change in a year. If this keeps up I should be pacing around 11:30 this time next year.

On a slightly different topic has there been any talk about maybe doing the character group text like last year? Just being curious that was a huge help last year.


----------



## UNCBear24

Training/tapering - Training has gone well and I'm glad to be done with all my long training runs!  Enjoying the taper right now. 

Race strategy - For the 10k, no stops and I'm shooting for a sub 49:00.  I will run/walk the marathon with a goal of getting near or under 4:20, but if I don't feel like that is attainable as the race progresses, I will back off, stop for characters, and ride Tower of Terror.  Can't believe it will all be over in two weeks.

Hotel - I'm staying at AS Sports, but would love to stay at Boardwalk some day. 

After race - Dinner Sunday night at The Boathouse with my son. DIL, and a few friends. 

Resolutions - Find a SO in 2019 that enjoys running like I do.


----------



## rteetz

Latest Weather from Accuweather 

1/9 - H 76 L 48 Shower possible
1/10 - H 74 L 49 
1/11 - H 71 L 46
1/12 - H 75 L 51 
1/13 - H 70 L 52
1/14 - H 63 L 42 Afternoon shower (hopefully no rain for DATW!)


----------



## at227

Hi all!
Can't believe how close we are! 
Anyone have any experience nursing a possible broken middle toe this close to race time?


----------



## Neon Cactus

What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?  I have a good playlist and try to run 2 songs, walk 1, and that works pretty well for me.  My training this time around has been awful and I'm going to run 13 miles on New Year's and just hope to survive the full and have fun doing it.  I'll stop for characters as time permits, not sure about rides yet.  

If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?  I'm at Pop and I liked that last time.  I'd love Beach Club or Boardwalk.  

How are you celebrating after your race(s)?  Thanks to a new job who was fine with me taking all of Monday off, I pushed back my flight and I'm going into DHS Sunday afternoon and evening and then EPCOT on Monday and DATW (or at least part of it) before flying home that night.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?



As always, my race strategy is Don't Die. I'm doing a NYE double tomorrow (half marathon in the morning, 5K in the evening - could've done two halfs but I'm not a masochist), and that will probably help me decide what my race weekend will look like. Only real goal is that the Saints play at 4:40 p.m. on Marathon Sunday, so I have to be somewhere to watch them.



lhermiston said:


> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?



I'm actually checking off the bucket list for this one - I'm spending Tuesday and Wednesday night at a resort on the Loop for my first time ever. Otherwise, I can't imagine staying anywhere other than BCV (or YC/BC) for a race weekend. It's my home away from home.



lhermiston said:


> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?



Parks and meals with some of my favorite people. Obviously, DATW to celebrate the whole weekend and then my most favoritest thing of all - an Illuminations cruise!!



lhermiston said:


> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.



No resolutions for me, other than to have 2019 be better than 2018. Which isn't saying much, since my 2018 was pretty pretty garbagey.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m only doing the 10k, but when I first signed up I was coming off an illness and honestly wasn’t sure I would be able to run it. So, the fact that I have no concerns anymore is a pretty awesome thing. Training has been good!

My first strategy is to not eat like a crazy person the day/night before. And to do 2:30/:30 intervals - trying to maintain my 10k speed during the run part, and make a few character stops.

I think I’d say YC for the hotel. I do love Poly and WL, but I’ve come to prefer being walking distance to multiple parks/Boardwalk. We are close by at the Dolphin and it was free on points though, so can’t really argue that!

No big celebration - but am looking forward to Artist Point on Saturday, and late night hours at MK. So glad our girls are getting a little older and more flexible!

NY resolutions include adding more strength training, baking more bread/cooking more, and taking more time to meditate and disconnect on a daily basis.  I’d also love to lose 10 lbs.


----------



## lhermiston

Dreamt last night the 5K was starting right outside my hotel window as I scrambled to find a pair of shoes to wear. 

So mentally, I’m in a good place. Ha ha.


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> On a slightly different topic has there been any talk about maybe doing the character group text like last year? Just being curious that was a huge help last year.


@croach has posted on it, you need to message him your number and type of phone.



UNCBear24 said:


> Hotel - I'm staying at AS Sports, but would love to stay at Boardwalk some day.


Staying at Sports too and I said Boardwalk as well, funny!



lhermiston said:


> Dreamt last night the 5K was starting right outside my hotel window as I scrambled to find a pair of shoes to wear.
> 
> So mentally, I’m in a good place. Ha ha.


  Wouldn't that be convenient though!


----------



## AFwifelife

This ankle soreness needs to go the F away. 

Had the weirdest race dream last night. The Rugrats were one character stop and we all had to climb up a rope ladder to get to MK.


----------



## lahobbs4

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Got my final long run of 15 miles yesterday and actually felt great! Legs are not tired or sore at all so I'm gonna keep my faith in my DopeyBadger plan and stay hopeful!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
5K - slow jog with the husband. He's way faster than me but we paid a lot for these races and I don't want it over in 25 minutes. That's just crazy. 
10K & half - not sure yet, a friend is going with us and we've never ran together before! If she ends up wanting to go all out, then I will let her leave me. I don't want to wear myself out for the full.
Full- 2:00/1:00 pace for as long as I can keep it up and then switch to 1:30/0:30. I'm in corral D so not worried about balloon ladies, thank goodness. Won't stop for any rides or probably any characters. I have a hard time starting back up again. Hoping to finish in 5:30-ish. 

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
Honestly I love AKL so much that I don't have a strong desire to stay anywhere else!! It's so perfect for us.  

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
Hoping for sunshine and pool time and then maybe Disney Springs to walk around? Dinner there or Boma and early to bed! 

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free*
Only goal (not resolution) is to run St. Jude marathon for time. It's in December so I've got some time to train!


----------



## LSUfan4444

The best news arrived last night! The Saints DO NOT have the 8pm Saturday night playoff game.

4:40 EST start on Sunday. We’ve got a 4:10 ADR at Artist Point and we had FP at magic Kingdom but we moved them to before dinner and now can just watch the game from Geysar Point!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> This ankle soreness needs to go the F away.
> 
> Had the weirdest race dream last night. The Rugrats were one character stop and we all had to climb up a rope ladder to get to MK.


Rest!


----------



## AFwifelife

Dis_Yoda said:


> Rest!



I definitely have! My FIL recently had a partial knee replacement and I’ve been able to use his awesome ice packs.


----------



## ZellyB

Anybody watched a football playoff game at ESPN before?  Our beloved Chiefs play at 3:35 PM on Saturday.  I can adjust our schedule easily to watch, but thought it would be fun at ESPN.  Do we need to get there really early?  Can we just sit in the bar area?  Any experience with this appreciated!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Anybody watched a football playoff game at ESPN before?  Our beloved Chiefs play at 3:35 PM on Saturday.  I can adjust our schedule easily to watch, but thought it would be fun at ESPN.  Do we need to get there really early?  Can we just sit in the bar area?  Any experience with this appreciated!


It can get super busy - if you know you are going to eat or drink a lot they do have reserved seating but it has a minimum spend per person or you have to pay to make up that minimum spend.


----------



## Bree

Had a race dream last night. In order to get your corral you had to choose an Easter egg out of one of those bingo cages. Your bib with your corral was inside the egg. I ended up in corral G, but was so upset that I didn’t shave my legs for the pedicure station????


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> It can get super busy - if you know you are going to eat or drink a lot they do have reserved seating but it has a minimum spend per person or you have to pay to make up that minimum spend.



OK.  This is helpful.  I already had us planned to eat on the Boardwalk area at Big River Grille for lunch, but maybe I ditch that and we just do early dinner at ESPN.  I'm guessing I just call to try and get a reservation?


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> It can get super busy - if you know you are going to eat or drink a lot they do have reserved seating but it has a minimum spend per person or you have to pay to make up that minimum spend.



Well, I just called the dining reservation line and she couldn't find any options to book a reservation.  She thought they only did that for the Super Bowl.  I guess we will just try to show up early and try to get a seat.


----------



## cburnett11

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
I'm ready, but this race is really all about my wife doing her first marathon and first Disney race.  She had a good run yesterday, which was nice because she was a bit bummed after last week's long run.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Run/walk with us walking 2:30 at each mile marker and then running to next.  We probably won't stop for any characters or other fun stuff.  The main thing is getting her through this race and trying to start as conservative as possible.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
Probably the Polynesian... monorail loop, nice pools, fun environment, good restaurants, dole whips, and 24 hour quick serve.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
Sunday evening we will eat at 'Ohana.  More importantly, we will be staying down at Disney a whole week after the race.  That's the real celebration. 

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
Shed a few pounds, get a stronger core.  I'd like to get faster in 2019, but probably need to put some effort into things other than just running more miles... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Well, I just called the dining reservation line and she couldn't find any options to book a reservation.  She thought they only did that for the Super Bowl.  I guess we will just try to show up early and try to get a seat.


You have to call the restaurant directly and request vip seating 

it was 75 per person as of 2016


----------



## LSUfan4444

ESPN is fun (for me) for games I dot not want to intently watch. If there is a game I’m interested in but not necessarily a fan of either team, it can be fun. If it’s a team in a fan of in a non important game, it can be fun. 

But, for a big game or playoff atmosphere it’s not worth the hassle and price in my opinion. Last year we watched Saints vs Panthers from the Outer Rim lounge and it was great.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@margot31 In my wife's experience of using the coach bus race day transportation, she was able to store the stroller underneath the coach bus when traveling to the expo or to EPCOT on every occasion.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Anybody watched a football playoff game at ESPN before?  Our beloved Chiefs play at 3:35 PM on Saturday.  I can adjust our schedule easily to watch, but thought it would be fun at ESPN.  Do we need to get there really early?  Can we just sit in the bar area?  Any experience with this appreciated!


They usually have viewing outside too. The one year my family and I ordered food along the boardwalk and just watched from outside ESPN.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> You have to call the restaurant directly and request vip seating
> 
> it was 75 per person as of 2016





LSUfan4444 said:


> ESPN is fun (for me) for games I dot not want to intently watch. If there is a game I’m interested in but not necessarily a fan of either team, it can be fun. If it’s a team in a fan of in a non important game, it can be fun.
> 
> But, for a big game or playoff atmosphere it’s not worth the hassle and price in my opinion. Last year we watched Saints vs Panthers from the Outer Rim lounge and it was great.





rteetz said:


> They usually have viewing outside too. The one year my family and I ordered food along the boardwalk and just watched from outside ESPN.



Thanks so much, everybody.  Good point @LSUfan4444 on it might not be ideal for intently watching.  I'll follow up with Chris on what might be best.  He gets really worked up during Chiefs games, so maybe watching it privately in our room would be better.  LOL


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Thanks so much, everybody.  Good point @LSUfan4444 on it might not be ideal for intently watching.  I'll follow up with Chris on what might be best.  He gets really worked up during Chiefs games, so maybe watching it privately in our room would be better.  LOL


Maybe ordering room service would be a nice way to go depending on where you are staying. We’ve had nice easy dinners that way when we want to be lazy (or my husband just wants to sleep)


----------



## LSUfan4444

ZellyB said:


> Thanks so much, everybody.  Good point @LSUfan4444 on it might not be ideal for intently watching.  I'll follow up with Chris on what might be best.  He gets really worked up during Chiefs games, so maybe watching it privately in our room would be better.  LOL




I’ll be following my own advice this year too. Anyone around the Wilderness Lodge area come meet up Sunday evening at Geysar Point for the Saints game. I should probably be there by the start of the 2nd quarter. 

I’ll be the guy limping, wearing a marathon medal and saints gear.


----------



## jmasgat

Bree said:


> Had a race dream last night. In order to get your corral you had to choose an Easter egg out of one of those bingo cages. Your bib with your corral was inside the egg. I ended up in corral G, but was so upset that I didn’t shave my legs for the pedicure station????



Winner of the best race dream!


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> It can get super busy - if you know you are going to eat or drink a lot they do have reserved seating but it has a minimum spend per person or you have to pay to make up that minimum spend.



They discontinued the VIP seating a year or so ago.  No ADRs at the ESPN club so it's walk-up, first come first served.  The only walk-ins allowed are for the bar area which has limited seating.  IMO a 3:35 game will be easier to get in to than the later game regardless of who's playing simply because of the turnover from one game to the other.  Having said that, as a Jets fan it's obviously a dilemma that I'm not accustomed to but regardless, give it a shot and if all else fails head back to the BC and watch it there!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> Maybe ordering room service would be a nice way to go depending on where you are staying. We’ve had nice easy dinners that way when we want to be lazy (or my husband just wants to sleep)



That's the route we are going.  It's the night before the marathon anyway, so probably better to lay around the hotel room and eat to watch the game rather than face a crowd (and the temptation of too much beer) before the big race.

Thanks to everyone for the insights and suggestions!


----------



## baxter24

@ZellyB - two years ago after finishing the marathon, my husband and I were killing time on the boardwalk before a dinner reservation and walked into jelly rolls or whatever is next to it and they had a football game on. They had a small bar open and a bunch of tables and chairs for people to watch. I’m not sure if they were doing that becasue it was freezing that day or if they normally do. Someone correct me if I remembered wrong!  It’s worth at least checking out if you can’t find a place at ESPN.

Edited to add: I just saw your post that you were gonna watch the game in your room. My bad!


----------



## ANIM8R

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Training has ground to a halt. I ran a marathon in mid-Oct and late Nov. The training for the Oct race was great...felt really good and set a PR. After that, there were travel and illness and weather complications. The Nov marathon did not go as well but still not too bad. Since then, our weather has been miserable and my runs have too. I've slowed considerably. I don't know if it's the weather or general fatigue or both but I can't seem to really get going.

I'm hoping my training for the previous two marathons over the last few months will carry me. I didn't do my planned long run last weekend...the weather stunk, I was drained from work, and otherwise completely unmotivated.

Edit: I shouldn't have said ground to a halt...I just meant my runs are not as far as I planned nor at as good of a pace.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Who knows at this point! (see above)
Realistically - I should just focus on finishing upright.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
I've always wanted to stay in the Contemporary on one of the upper floors overlooking the MK. I think that would be magical!

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
We are doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour on Monday. I've always wanted to do this so I'm glad we finally scheduled it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Too many questions to answer! Tapering is good, shorter runs are giving knees, ankles, and feet a needed rest. Strategy for Goofy is to make the half a fun run, stopping for characters as we want. Then do 1:00/:30 intervals for the marathon, hoping not to hit a wall and finish in around 5:30:00. Celebrating afterward with moving and stretching and medal photos at MK followed by a 6:10 dinner at O’hana (may see some of you there!) and turning in pretty early. I’d love to stay at BLT on the MK side. Otherwise I’ve stayed everywhere on property except some of the villas/bungalows. I’ve always thought SSR treehouses would be cool, but we would have to share with some other families and make it a party!


----------



## apdebord

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
The bulk of training was great! Just completed my first taper week and it was not so great. 3 4-milers during the week and I could feel my hip still recovering from the 20 miler on the 23rd. Sunday was 12 miles and I could feel that my lungs were not recovered. Also woke up with a sore throat and was nauseous the whole run (really I walked more than I ran.) Took a nap after to start fighting whatever I was coming down with and woke up around dinner time to our senior dog, Dusty, huffing and crying. I stayed up with him until a little after midnight but woke back up at 3 this morning to him howling. Throughout the morning he lost his ability to stand and was scooting around the carpet. Not interested in food, water or just being still with me.  We ended up putting him down this morning. It’s something we knew was coming for a few months now. This is my first time ever dealing with the loss of a pet and I’m a little more sad than I thought I would be, but I know he’s no longer in pain. I hope this doesn’t hurt the rest of my taper, plus I promised him that I’d do my best for him. 

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

I do a 3 min run/1 min walk interval. On my longer runs, I have been walking through the run portion at each nutrition break. First marathon, so automatic PR. I’m not planning on making any stops. 

*If you could stay at any hotel for raceweekend, where would you stay?*

I love the Poly and that’s where we are staying. I’m happy and content pretty much anywhere, but the bungalows or the castle would be awesome. 

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *

Hot shower, nap if I can, then out for the rest of the night. I have a Slinky Dog FP for after dark, then we might do a Disney Springs crawl after if I can hang that long.


----------



## AFwifelife

Look what I just got from my FIL as a “I believe in you” gift! Given to me, not even his own son lol


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AFwifelife said:


> Look what I just got from my FIL as a “I believe in you” gift! Given to me, not even his own son lol
> View attachment 372557


That is so cool!


----------



## garneska

@apdebord i am so sorry about the loss of your pup.  Seems we have had a lot of that here, which sucks.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> Dreamt last night the 5K was starting right outside my hotel window as I scrambled to find a pair of shoes to wear.
> 
> So mentally, I’m in a good place. Ha ha.



I know someone that this basically happened to. She was staying at Disneyland Hotel and on the morning of the 10k was woken up by the sound of the pre-race shenanigans. She rushed to get into her costume and made it to the start.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mankle30 said:


> We're heading to Chef Mickey's! I know, it's not the best restaurant, but my wife and I thought it would be cute and we wanted to experience a character meal at some point (we haven't yet in our two previous trips to WDW).


My only piece of advice is to wear your race medal(s) if it's after a race.  Character meals are a lot of fun, especially with characters such as Goofy and Chip and Dale as they will happily goof off with race medals.  



mankle30 said:


> we're staying at Pop Century which we haven't stayed at before, so that's going to be fun,


I stayed at Pop in 2006.  It's a lot of fun and the lobby is a trip down memory lane if you grew up anywhere from the 50s through the 90s.


----------



## LdyStormy76

@apdebord, I am sorry for the loss of your pup.  Like you I am dealing with it for the first time; some days are easier than others.


----------



## Disney at Heart

AFwifelife said:


> Look what I just got from my FIL as a “I believe in you” gift! Given to me, not even his own son lol
> View attachment 372557


 DH has one of those. He'd NEVER give it up! Sometimes he will wear it to the EXPO; it is a great conversation starter! Has he shown you the medal from that race? It is so small!

@apdebord Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@apdebord my heart breaks for you.  So sorry for your loss


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Meh. Things went very badly on the training front about a month ago. I’m back to not hating running, but I’m not sure that I’m as prepared as I should be. I did my last double-digit run last week and my last “long” run today, so I suppose I’m tapering, but mostly I’m just trying to keep running.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Short version: All the characters
Long version: Continuous running 5K and possibly 10K, run/walk intervals for marathon, characters for everything, and PRing in fun. I just have to take it one race at a time and hope for the best.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
One of the Epcot resorts.
Coincidentally, I happen to be staying at BC. This is a little bit of a YOLO trip for me. (It was booked while I was still living with my parents, so rent wasn't a big concern. Now I pay rent, so no more fun splurge trips for Sarah).

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
Same way I’m celebrating during my races - all the character pictures!

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
I’m not a big resolution person these days, but I am hoping to try to put more positive energy out in the world (and hopefully I’ll get some positive energy in return - that would be pretty cool).

So sorry for your loss, @apdebord. Losing a member of the family is never easy, even if you know it’s coming.


----------



## StarGirl11

mankle30 said:


> We're heading to Chef Mickey's! I know, it's not the best restaurant, but my wife and I thought it would be cute and we wanted to experience a character meal at some point (we haven't yet in our two previous trips to WDW.



Bring a sharpie! The characters can actually sign the medals and I usually get my medals and bibs signed during the trip. Not sure how it’s going to work with the full medal though since there’s no room to sign it...maybe I’ll have Mickey sign the lanyard?



cavepig said:


> @croach has posted on it, you need to message him your number and type of phone.



Awesome! Must have missed the original post. Thanks will do that now.


----------



## KattyBelle

Happy New Year’s Eve! 
*
How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Training was going OK-ish. Now, not so much. Got 20 miles in last Sunday, and haven’t ran since then. Tried to run on Saturday, but my ankles were not having it. Ended up walking for about 4.5miles. The weather was gross yesterday, so I didn’t attempt to go out. Hoping that this time off will help, but I’m really starting to freak out. 
*
What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
My only strategy is to try & enjoy the full as much as possible. I’d like to make it to MK before stopping, so I hope that there aren’t any characters out that might tempt me before then. I like the idea of grabbing a fun drink in France, but it probably won’t be a good idea. Will have to see how the 10K fuel stop goes first, lol.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
We’ll be staying at BC for the first time (as the second leg of our split stay), so I’m looking forward to that.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
No clue yet. Can’t decide whether to just do grab something quick for lunch around BC/BW area and try for an ADR for dinner (preferably around BC/BW/Swolphin - Yachtsman? Shula’s? BlueZoo?) OR maybe a late lunch at Sanaa & not worry about an ADR for dinner.
*
If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
No real resolutions, except maybe figure out how to run w/o sore ankles.


----------



## princessbride6205

at227 said:


> Hi all!
> Can't believe how close we are!
> Anyone have any experience nursing a possible broken middle toe this close to race time?


I severely broke my big toe 8 weeks prior to a half. It was painful but doable. However that meant I lost out of training, lost a lot of strength in that leg as well. 
I broke my second toe the night before a 5k/10k/10mi stacked race weekend. I iced, elevated and taped to the next toe. No real problems, just a bit sore and swollen.
Hope your toe is feeling better!


----------



## jennamfeo

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Training is going. I did my last long run on Saturday (14 miles) and felt like maybe okay I could have done some more miles. The next day I felt like I could run again so that's a good sign. Tapering and count-downing and ready to just be at WDW with my favorite people already!!!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Number one strategy is FUN. Take it all in. It's the best part about running Disney races! So yes to characters, rides, & drinks. Thinking I might try to race the 10k but I don't know if I could sub hour a 10k while holding a pizza box.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
Pretty sure all my dreams will be coming true this trip.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
Favorite place + favorite people + booze + pizza (always pizza).

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
Run a marathon, duh!

User name: jennamfeo
First name: Jenna
Corral: C
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): Easy
10K pace: 9:15, maybe.
Half pace: Easy
Full pace: Easy
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): Some


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Pretty sure all my dreams will be coming true this trip.


Maybe not all of them...


----------



## at227

princessbride6205 said:


> I severely broke my big toe 8 weeks prior to a half. It was painful but doable. However that meant I lost out of training, lost a lot of strength in that leg as well.
> I broke my second toe the night before a 5k/10k/10mi stacked race weekend. I iced, elevated and taped to the next toe. No real problems, just a bit sore and swollen.
> Hope your toe is feeling better!



Thank you! This story makes me feel a lot better! I'm gonna do my best to stay off it. Luckily all the major training runs are done. Now just pray the limp and pain subsides!


----------



## Philo2020

Well I splurged as this will likely be my last RunDisney event for several years and bought the Race Retreat.  The one item I am looking for help on is the expo as I am heading to the expo on Wednesday morning (doing Dopey this year) and can't tell from the website if the buses start earlier enough for me to take advantage of the early expo hours?  It seems to appear that the early hours are from 0900-1000 but also says hotel resort transportation (I am at POP) doesn't start until 0930?  I reached out but haven't heard back yet.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  Essentially to take advantage of early hours I should uber/lyft to the expo?


----------



## Simba's Girl

margot31 said:


> Coach busses have storage underneath...its the matter of has anyone fully confirmed this.  I will say I am feeling very lost here with this planning.  This is my husbands first Disney run event.  Last event I spectated was the MCM years ago when no kids were involved and i was with people who knew DC like they lived there...oh cause they did.



Why don't you shoot runDisney an email and ask since no one here has experience with that.


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Why don't you shoot runDisney an email and ask since no one here has experience with that.


@DopeyBadger replied and said his wife was able to take a stroller and store it underneath.


----------



## wdvak

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Training is not where I wanted it to be, but went well enough with the setbacks. Figuring I can finish the first 3 races and with will power the marathon.  

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
Number one strategy is to enjoy being able to be there. 2nd walk quickly with a very little running so that I don’t get more injured. Hoping to stop for a character or two during the races. 3rd I may become good friends with the Balloon Ladies, but if I finish with them I finish. 

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
BLT

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
Spending time alone at WDW with DH and getting lots of pics with medals.

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.*
To keep the exercise going and hopefully be a marathoner


----------



## rteetz

Today's weather update


----------



## Keels

Philo2020 said:


> Well I splurged as this will likely be my last RunDisney event for several years and bought the Race Retreat.  The one item I am looking for help on is the expo as I am heading to the expo on Wednesday morning (doing Dopey this year) and can't tell from the website if the buses start earlier enough for me to take advantage of the early expo hours?  It seems to appear that the early hours are from 0900-1000 but also says hotel resort transportation (I am at POP) doesn't start until 0930?  I reached out but haven't heard back yet.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  Essentially to take advantage of early hours I should uber/lyft to the expo?



I'll try to find the email and post it again, but when RunDisney decided to add Early Entry BACK into the Race Retreat package they were VERY specific that it would be open early for Race Retreaters but hotel transportation would NOT be available ... basically, we can get in early but we're on our own on getting to the Expo.


----------



## CDKG

Philo2020 said:


> Well I splurged as this will likely be my last RunDisney event for several years and bought the Race Retreat.  The one item I am looking for help on is the expo as I am heading to the expo on Wednesday morning (doing Dopey this year) and can't tell from the website if the buses start earlier enough for me to take advantage of the early expo hours?  It seems to appear that the early hours are from 0900-1000 but also says hotel resort transportation (I am at POP) doesn't start until 0930?  I reached out but haven't heard back yet.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  Essentially to take advantage of early hours I should uber/lyft to the expo?


It is my understanding that there will not be early transportation for early expo access. My plan is to take an Uber/Lyft. Since check in begins at 8 am for 9 am expo access, I’m thinking if the car picks me up at 8 am???


----------



## FFigawi

KattyBelle said:


> I like the idea of grabbing a fun drink in France, but it probably won’t be a good idea. Will have to see how the 10K fuel stop goes first, lol.



France is after mile 25. A drink can only help you at that point.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> @DopeyBadger replied and said his wife was able to take a stroller and store it underneath.



Haha...yup I replied before I got to it!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Philo2020 said:


> Well I splurged as this will likely be my last RunDisney event for several years and bought the Race Retreat.  The one item I am looking for help on is the expo as I am heading to the expo on Wednesday morning (doing Dopey this year) and can't tell from the website if the buses start earlier enough for me to take advantage of the early expo hours?  It seems to appear that the early hours are from 0900-1000 but also says hotel resort transportation (I am at POP) doesn't start until 0930?  I reached out but haven't heard back yet.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  Essentially to take advantage of early hours I should uber/lyft to the expo?



There is no early transport to the expo, so those of us with race retreat have to get ourselves there.



CDKG said:


> It is my understanding that there will not be early transportation for early expo access. My plan is to take an Uber/Lyft. Since check in begins at 8 am for 9 am expo access, I’m thinking if the car picks me up at 8 am???



I was thinking 8 or maybe a bit earlier.  Anyone staying at AKL who has early expo privileges want to split a cab or let me hitch a ride over with you if you are driving?


----------



## Bree

@apdebord So sorry about your dog  Pets really become part of the family and it’s so hard when it’s their time.


----------



## Bree

Cross posted from my journal.....

I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!


Well hopefully things rest up well and you are good to go!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!


Glad you were able to get in the doctor so quickly and have a nice plan of recovery


----------



## garneska

Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!



I had that back in 2017 but I will say the cortisone shot did wonders.  It took about two days but it really helped.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!



Ugh - bursitis is THE WORST. I struggle with it in my right hip and it is just downright uncomfortable. For race weekend, definitely make sure you do your stretches and then have a medic wrap your hip with ice when you finish every race ... even if it's just for the time being to walk through the finish area, get your gear check bag and you take it off before you get on the bus - it will make a WORLD of difference! I usually slather my hip up in Tiger Balm before I go to bed too, so it helps ease the discomfort so I can fall asleep and get a sound sleep. If you don't want stinky hands from the Tiger Balm, they make stick-on patches too that help as well. I've also been taking Tumeric pills and I don't know if I'm just convincing myself that it's helping or not but I can definitely feel a difference.


----------



## CDKG

LdyStormy76 said:


> There is no early transport to the expo, so those of us with race retreat have to get ourselves there.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 8 or maybe a bit earlier.  Anyone staying at AKL who has early expo privileges want to split a cab or let me hitch a ride over with you if you are driving?


I’m at SSR, so it isn’t a long drive to WWS. It sounds like 8 am is about right...



Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!


I’ve never had bursitis, but I did have 2 cortisone shots for PF. I’m not sure if it is the same, but be aware that it could get significantly worse before it gets better. But, it will get better. Cortisone does wonders!


----------



## lhermiston

Hey tech-savvy folks, I put all of the corral information in an Excel spreadsheet, but it looks like Disboards won't accept that file type. What should I save it as in order to upload? PDF is formatted all wrong.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> Hey tech-savvy folks, I put all of the corral information in an Excel spreadsheet, but it looks like Disboards won't accept that file type. What should I save it as in order to upload? PDF is formatted all wrong.



Just screenshot it and post it as an image.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Hey tech-savvy folks, I put all of the corral information in an Excel spreadsheet, but it looks like Disboards won't accept that file type. What should I save it as in order to upload? PDF is formatted all wrong.


I take screen shots and post it that way. That may not be best for what you’re doing though.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I take screen shots and post it that way. That may not be best for what you’re doing though.



I'll make it work!


----------



## lhermiston

Okay, please excuse my very poor Excel, screenshooting and Paint skills, but here are all of the corrals. I hope someone finds this useful.

This weekend, I'll post a pic so you all know who to look for at the race morning meet-ups.


----------



## Bree

Thanks for all the bursitis tips! I’m already getting some relief from the shot. Fingers crossed it works.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Hey tech-savvy folks, I put all of the corral information in an Excel spreadsheet, but it looks like Disboards won't accept that file type. What should I save it as in order to upload? PDF is formatted all wrong.



I see you posted the screenshots, but if you're curious for future reference:

-Go to File->Print
-Set the print settings to be 1 page wide and whatever in length.
-Save as PDF in the Print Menu.

That's the condensed version of how I do it.  Sometimes I have to do some manipulating to the Excel File in case things are truly just too wide.

If you lose your personal headers and want those on each "page", then:

-Go to File->Page Setup
-"Sheet"
-"Print Titles" - Rows to repeat at top (Choose repeating row)


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I see you posted the screenshots, but if you're curious for future reference:
> 
> -Go to File->Print
> -Set the print settings to be 1 page wide and whatever in length.
> -Save as PDF in the Print Menu.
> 
> That's the condensed version of how I do it.  Sometimes I have to do some manipulating to the Excel File in case things are truly just too wide.
> 
> If you lose your personal headers and want those on each "page", then:
> 
> -Go to File->Page Setup
> -"Sheet"
> -"Print Titles" - Rows to repeat at top (Choose repeating row)



Screen shooting this for future reference!


----------



## John VN

Thanks.  Guess I should have entered Ronald McDonald for Character stop. 

McFlurry John


----------



## TheHamm

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

I inadvertently started my taper in November.  If I had been running W&D I believe I would have easily come in less than 2:30.  That is not going to happen for this half!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)? *Start. Finish.  Make it up in the intervening 12 miles.  It is unlikely I will stop for characters, but I will be taking pictures along the way.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?* I am branching out and staying at POP! and am fine with that- it will be my first time at a value, but it should be easier than a delux with kids!

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?* What ever I am doing I will have a big exhausted smile.  DH booked all the reservations and Fast passes, I gave my blessing months ago and have forgotten, so it will all be a surprise!

 I am excited and anxious about race weekend.  I am looking forward to getting to the just excited part.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Happy New Years everyone!

@at227 in 2015 three days before leaving for Disney to run Goofy at WDW Marathon Weekend I broke my fourth toe on my right foot.  I dropped a 16 ft tree light pole (that I was tossing up to reach the top of a tree).  The pole landed squarely on my foot.  It hurt like crazy, doctor did an X-ray and said it was broken.  I was invisioning a cast and convinced my race was over before it even started.  But the doctor said I could run if I was ok with some pain; he wrapped it and tape it to another toe.  It was painful (not sharp or intense but kind of dull and annoying mostly).  I just tried to focus on all the characters, fun people and well running through the parks and seemed to do the trick.  I was able to finish Goofy.  Before and after the races I stayed off my foot as much as I could and iced it each night.  I took some vitamin-I before the races and it was ok.  I ran a lot slower, took breaks and eased way up on all the hilly spots (luckily Disney races are pretty kind in this regard).

So it is totally doable if you are ok with some pain, I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> *How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
> 
> Good question. I will make a dinner ressie somewhere. Just not sure where yet.  I like the 'Ohana idea. I know there are no ressies out there but maybe I stalk it for the next few weeks.


I got a dinner ressie for ‘Ohana the night of the marathon. For those of you wondering, the Touring Plans dining reservation finder works pretty darn well.


----------



## mankle30

Sleepless Knight said:


> My only piece of advice is to wear your race medal(s) if it's after a race.  Character meals are a lot of fun, especially with characters such as Goofy and Chip and Dale as they will happily goof off with race medals.
> 
> I stayed at Pop in 2006.  It's a lot of fun and the lobby is a trip down memory lane if you grew up anywhere from the 50s through the 90s.



I definitely grew up somewhere in there! 



StarGirl11 said:


> Bring a sharpie! The characters can actually sign the medals and I usually get my medals and bibs signed during the trip. Not sure how it’s going to work with the full medal though since there’s no room to sign it...maybe I’ll have Mickey sign the lanyard?



What a great idea! Never would have thought of that!


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Advice please! I came down with a stomach virus Sunday afternoon and couldn't keep down any fluids for a good 12 hours. I've been pushing Gatorade/Pedialyte, popsicles, and salty soup for the past 24 hours, and I'm feeling almost all better stomach-wise, but am pretty weak with a killer headache. I'm hoping to do a short run tomorrow and then resume my normal training after that. Anything else I should be doing to minimize impact on my training? 
Also, the family I caught this bug from has a little one with RSV, too, so I feel like it's just a matter of time before I come down with that, too.


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> Cross posted from my journal.....
> 
> I had enough of this stupid hip problem. My left side has been my biggest issue and this morning it was painful to touch it. I was able to get into my doctor and after an exam he thought it was bursitis. He still wanted xrays and miraculously got me into an ortho! Had xrays on the hips this afternoon and they were clean. The ortho confirmed bursitis and gave me a cortisone shot and a round of steroids because the races are next week. I have stretches I need to do before each run. He said I shouldn’t need PT as long as I’m faithful with the stretching. So the next 72 hours I’m to rest, ice and do my stretches. Bad timing, but the hardest part of my training has been done. All I can do is stay positive and hope that I heal well!


Oh what a pain, I hope you have relief soon.  I'm sure your doctor mentioned it, but what helped me over time was using pillows to reduce stress on my hip and not sleeping on that side if you are a side sleeper at all.


----------



## camaker

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Advice please! I came down with a stomach virus Sunday afternoon and couldn't keep down any fluids for a good 12 hours. I've been pushing Gatorade/Pedialyte, popsicles, and salty soup for the past 24 hours, and I'm feeling almost all better stomach-wise, but am pretty weak with a killer headache. I'm hoping to do a short run tomorrow and then resume my normal training after that. Anything else I should be doing to minimize impact on my training?
> Also, the family I caught this bug from has a little one with RSV, too, so I feel like it's just a matter of time before I come down with that, too.



Make sure you have your strength back before getting back out there and don’t stress on the training. Missing a run or two because of illness will have very little impact on your overall fitness. The most important thing is to get over the illness.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars! 

Anyone want to go to Disney next week, maybe go for a run?


----------



## PrincessV

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

Taper city! Training has been okay - dealing with a slight non-running injury, but it seems to be recovering well.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
5K and 10K, use all allowable time to have fun with friends and take pics.
Marathon, I don't know yet. I'll probably decide around mile 13 if I'm running for time or for fun!

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
Exactly where I am staying: offsite,where parking is still free.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
Dinner with friends.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Anyone want to go to Disney next week, maybe go for a run?



I'm actually in the stage of completely regretting this idea.


----------



## rteetz

Today's weather update


----------



## BigEeyore

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

Tapering! Just trying to stay healthy and ignore any and all weird "taper pains" that always seem to show up!

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*

Hoping to run most of both the half and the full, with short walk breaks thru the aid stations as needed. I will only stop for "rare" characters, and maybe some classics (especially if they are in their rD outfits!) 

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

I would LOVE to stay in one of those Poly bungalows sometime...

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?* 

DHS with my buddy that I am coming with (but he is going for a marathon PR - 3:30 - so we are not actually running together!).  Dinner at Mama Melrose, and hopefully able to stay awake for Fantasmic and SW fireworks!


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Apologies if this has been asked or discussed before, but with Marathon Weekend a week later than in the past, what are everyone's predictions on whether or not the Holiday decorations will still be up?


----------



## rteetz

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> Apologies if this has been asked or discussed before, but with Marathon Weekend a week later than in the past, what are everyone's predictions on whether or not the Holiday decorations will still be up?


MK will likely still have some things but the rest of the parks likely not.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Anyone want to go to Disney next week, maybe go for a run?


I do!!! I’m ready and cannot wait until I leave on Tuesday. I’m sure the nerves will hit as we get closer to Sunday, but right now I am just excited!


----------



## bananabean

@apdebord I’m so sorry about the loss of your puppy (they are always puppies, some are just bigger and older than others). I know how hard it is to lose such an important part of your family.


----------



## Bree

cavepig said:


> Oh what a pain, I hope you have relief soon.  I'm sure your doctor mentioned it, but what helped me over time was using pillows to reduce stress on my hip and not sleeping on that side if you are a side sleeper at all.



I figured out the pillow thing at about 4 in the morning LOL! Instant relief!

I’m a left side sleeper which hasn’t helped my hip.


lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Anyone want to go to Disney next week, maybe go for a run?



Me! I was excited, but looking at all my Disney medals last night really got me pumped!


----------



## hotblooded

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars, and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2018! It's hard to believe the year is almost over and, oh yeah, marathon weekend festivities kickoff in nine days!
> 
> So, let's finish the year with a bang and some of the questions I have left on my little SAFD list. How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?
> 
> What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?
> 
> If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?
> 
> How are you celebrating after your race(s)?
> 
> If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free.
> 
> I started tapering this past week. My final long run (17 miles) was mostly good, but finished a little rough. But, I'm pain free and feel appropriately trained. I missed one run this past week thanks to icy sidewalks, but I'm not sweating it too much. Definitely not worth risking an injury.
> 
> Race strategy:
> - 5K: easy pace, get photo/video of Epcot in the dark with the lanterns lit, will stop for any really awesome characters
> - 10K: not quite as easy as the 5K, but not pushing it, stop for awesome characters and @Keels hydration station
> - Half: similar pace to 10K, stopping for whatever characters look fun and don't have long lines
> - Full: Aiming to beat my previous PR for this course, but that's all. I'm not giving it maximum effort and will scale back as necessary. Not planning on character stops.
> 
> I'd love to stay at the Polynesian or any of the Epcot resorts, but I'm very much looking forward to returning to POR.
> 
> Nothing planned for after the 5K, 10K and half except maybe a parking lot beer. Marathon celebration is Sunday at Ohana. Dopey celebration/recovery will be DATW and Boma on Monday.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


*Training:* Other than skipping a few midweek runs, I've mostly followed Hal Higdon's Novice 1 half marathon plan, as I prefer low-mileage plans to stave off overuse injuries. This is the furthest I've made it through a training plan without any kind of acute injury, so I'm planning on downgrading my last long run on Saturday from 10 miles to 7. I did 9 this past weekend and felt some nagging Achilles soreness, so the last thing I want to do is wreck it a week before race day! I've run most of my half marathons on less training (not proud of it) and I usually feel like I've been hit by a truck afterward, so I just have to hope that 9 miles for a long run was enough. 

*Race Strategy: *Treat the 5K like a run/walk party full of character stops.

The half marathon should be 12:30-13:00 min/mi moving pace, unless it's too hot. I am not a fan of the forecast so far and last year was honestly my ideal racing weather. I'll be running with my boyfriend and he's a Texan, so I guess it might be his turn for good weather. We'll probably stop for a couple of characters but lines tend to be pretty long for Corral E.

*Ideal Hotel: *This is a tough one. Probably a 1-bedroom suite at AKL/AKV savannah view. I stayed in a savannah view studio with my sister a few years ago, and it was my most romantic experience on property to date , though these days I usually stay at Pop. 

*Celebration: *Two park days instead of one, which is a splurge for me, considering DHS doesn't have more than a half-day worth of stuff I'm interested in. The deciding factor was registering for the 5K on the last possible day through a travel provider package deal that was too good to pass up. So I spent an extra few hundred dollars to save $50.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 372721



I approve of this forecast. I hope it holds!


----------



## a-mad

Happy New Year everybody!

SAFD:

Tapering is going ok.  We've finished all our long runs and I ran about 13 on Thursday, then our family took a quick 2-day trip down to Arches National Park with some extended family (what an amazing place...) and I wasn't able to do any running, but I did a bit of hiking.  Utah got blasted with some Arctic air and a ton of snow the last couple of days, but I went out and ran 9 miles in the snow yesterday just to get some miles in.  It's near zero degrees today, so I'll do the elliptical indoors and hope to get in one more training run later this week.  Like many of you, I just got a head cold in the last couple of days that I'm battling.  I think your adreneline carries you through work and activities just prior to the holidays, then when you relax a bit (and spend time with lots of other people), your body wears down and you get sick.  I guess the good news is I'm hopefully dealing with the brunt of it now, and not in a week...

My strategy is to keep it pretty slow for the 5-K (our spouses are running/walking it with us), decent for the 10-K (maybe 10 min mile pace), and not push it too hard for the half.  The full is the big question mark.  I imagine we'll be doing some running (10 min mile pace) and some walking near the end.  I'm not sure if we'll make character stops, but we will definitely be taking pictures of the castle, etc. 

I've always wanted to stay at the Poly, but I'm excited to be staying at BCV for this trip.  This will be a once-in-a-lifetime experience!

To celebrate?  I'm hoping the weather is warm enough that we can enjoy some time in the pool or hot tub on Sunday to give our muscles some TLC.  We have a FP+ for Soarin that afternoon, and then early dinner at La Hacienda de St Angel, and a late ADR for Beaches and Cream!


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Anyone want to go to Disney next week, maybe go for a run?



Sounds like a plan. I think we'll have some company....


----------



## jmasgat

a-mad said:


> To celebrate? I'm hoping the weather is warm enough that we can enjoy some time in the pool or hot tub on Sunday to give our muscles some TLC. We have a FP+ for Soarin that afternoon, and then early dinner at La Hacienda de St Angel, and a late ADR for Beaches and Cream!



All weather is hot tub weather!   Seriously, after the 2010 marathon--part of "Disney on Ice" temp-wise, I was in the hot tub at BCV later that day. I'm not sure the hot tub is a smart move (vs ice application), but it sure felt nice.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I approve of this forecast. I hope it holds!



I’d like to see at least one high that begins with an 8, but I won’t be too greedy ...


----------



## DopeyBadger

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Advice please! I came down with a stomach virus Sunday afternoon and couldn't keep down any fluids for a good 12 hours. I've been pushing Gatorade/Pedialyte, popsicles, and salty soup for the past 24 hours, and I'm feeling almost all better stomach-wise, but am pretty weak with a killer headache. I'm hoping to do a short run tomorrow and then resume my normal training after that. Anything else I should be doing to minimize impact on my training?
> Also, the family I caught this bug from has a little one with RSV, too, so I feel like it's just a matter of time before I come down with that, too.



Agree with @camaker.  Ease back into training slowly.  If Sunday through Wednesday is missed that is 4 days total.  According to Daniels, you'll lose nearly zero VO2max fitness.  Even 5 days would be just 0.2% which is like 10 seconds on a race (thus negligible).  So I'd take at least the next few days just slightly easier (slightly less duration and maybe consider just easy days and not your hard intervals).  The fitness will be there even with this minor adjustment.


----------



## minniegirl19

Hey everyone! Need some advice here. I’m running the full marathon and I’m so excited! But bad news is I came down with bronchitis AND the flu starting Saturday so the last time I ran was Friday. I’m not feeling great but I’m debating on trying to at least run 2-3 miles today so I at least do something. I don’t know if it’s better to do that or rest. Thoughts on how to try to get back to normal faster? lol


----------



## princessluna14

minniegirl19 said:


> Hey everyone! Need some advice here. I’m running the full marathon and I’m so excited! But bad news is I came down with bronchitis AND the flu starting Saturday so the last time I ran was Friday. I’m not feeling great but I’m debating on trying to at least run 2-3 miles today so I at least do something. I don’t know if it’s better to do that or rest. Thoughts on how to try to get back to normal faster? lol



Rest! Rest rest rest.


----------



## ZellyB

minniegirl19 said:


> Hey everyone! Need some advice here. I’m running the full marathon and I’m so excited! But bad news is I came down with bronchitis AND the flu starting Saturday so the last time I ran was Friday. I’m not feeling great but I’m debating on trying to at least run 2-3 miles today so I at least do something. I don’t know if it’s better to do that or rest. Thoughts on how to try to get back to normal faster? lol



REST!!


----------



## camaker

minniegirl19 said:


> Hey everyone! Need some advice here. I’m running the full marathon and I’m so excited! But bad news is I came down with bronchitis AND the flu starting Saturday so the last time I ran was Friday. I’m not feeling great but I’m debating on trying to at least run 2-3 miles today so I at least do something. I don’t know if it’s better to do that or rest. Thoughts on how to try to get back to normal faster? lol



Definitely rest. The bulk of your training is done and you’re not going to lose much, if any, fitness by resting. If you don’t rest, you run the risk of stressing your system and prolonging your recovery. Trust me, you don’t want to be sick going into the race weekend. I had to do Dopey with bronchitis last year and it was very difficult.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 372721



46 for the half start and 51 for the full aren't too shabby


----------



## LSUfan4444

Corral B, 3:45 ish expected finish time. Where in Epcot will be open for me to get a beer before I finish at approx 9:30 am?


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Corral B, 3:45 ish expected finish time. Where in Epcot will be open for me to get a beer before I finish at approx 9:30 am?



Popcorn cart in front of Electric Umbrella. If you want to stray from the route, then Les Halles at the back of France or Sunshine Seasons in the Land Pavillion are two other options.


----------



## StarGirl11

ETA: Never mind migraine adled brain was looking at wrong days.

Different note I don't have any emails about Race Retreat. I know I bought it. I can see it when I log into my runDisney account. And I know about early access. Should I be calling anyone about this?

I know runDisney and emails don't always go best so I'm not sure if I should be reaching out or not.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Keels said:


> Popcorn cart in front of Electric Umbrella. If you want to stray from the route, then Les Halles at the back of France or Sunshine Seasons in the Land Pavillion are two other options.



I think a draft from the popcorn cart would be ideal. Thanks!


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> I think a draft from the popcorn cart would be ideal. Thanks!



A warning - your options will be limited ... it's either Bud Light or Yuengling/Sam Adam's Seasonal - I can check for sure next week.


----------



## TheHamm

I am regretting not having a costume. 
I won’t care if I finish, right?


----------



## JulieODC

Forecast looks perfect! 

With all the holiday stuff, I almost felt like I couldn’t get excited about our Disney trip....but now that they are over and all our decorations are away, I can really get excited!

We are surprising our girls too - so I’ve had to keep the secret and will have to pack without them noticing. Can’t wait for their reaction when we get them out of school and tell them!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 372721



Packing will be so much easier this year!  No gloves, no hats, no 20 lbs. of throw away clothes, just shorts and sun screen!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> Packing will be so much easier this year!  No gloves, no hats, no 20 lbs. of throw away clothes, just shorts and sun screen!


Don’t jinx us!!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Don’t jinx us!!


10 lbs. of throw away clothes?


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> 10 lbs. of throw away clothes?


Yep


----------



## SarahDisney

I just bought a throwaway shirt, so ... you're all welcome.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> I just bought a throwaway shirt, so ... you're all welcome.


If it's a Ranger's shirt then throw it away in the BC lobby.  I'll pick it up.


----------



## LSUfan4444

PCFriar80 said:


> Packing will be so much easier this year!  No gloves, no hats, no 20 lbs. of throw away clothes, just shorts and sun screen!



If you change what you pack and bring based off of a forecast, I would say thats a mistake. Bring it all, use what you need.


----------



## a-mad

OK, a question for the WDW experts (which is pretty much all of you)

With ADR’s and a somewhat familiar knowledge of dining in the parks, we have a general idea each day of where we’ll eat. 

What I don’t have a great idea of is what my best options are at the Epcot resort/Boardwalk area.

Anyone have any favorites that they try not to miss each trip? I’m looking for more casual or quick service options and esp mornings and late nights but I’m game for anything.


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> OK, a question for the WDW experts (which is pretty much all of you)
> 
> With ADR’s and a somewhat familiar knowledge of dining in the parks, we have a general idea each day of where we’ll eat.
> 
> What I don’t have a great idea of is what my best options are at the Epcot resort/Boardwalk area.
> 
> Anyone have any favorites that they try not to miss each trip? I’m looking for more casual or quick service options and esp mornings and late nights but I’m game for anything.


Well I’ve heard good things about Ale and Compass at Yacht Club for breakfast since they re-did it. 

There is plenty of options in the area but not a lot of quick service. The Boardwalk bakery would be a good spot for mornings or even a late snack.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> If it's a Ranger's shirt then throw it away in the BC lobby.  I'll pick it up.



If it was a Rangers shirt, I wouldn't be throwing it away at all.


----------



## AFwifelife

cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.



DH and I are going to be Donald Duck!


----------



## Keels

a-mad said:


> OK, a question for the WDW experts (which is pretty much all of you)
> 
> With ADR’s and a somewhat familiar knowledge of dining in the parks, we have a general idea each day of where we’ll eat.
> 
> What I don’t have a great idea of is what my best options are at the Epcot resort/Boardwalk area.
> 
> Anyone have any favorites that they try not to miss each trip? I’m looking for more casual or quick service options and esp mornings and late nights but I’m game for anything.



I LOVE the menu at the Ale & Compass lounge for later evening snacks/food - the Parker House rolls with all the spreads are the things dreams are made of. Il Mulino is probably my must-eat in the area, along with Kimonos if you like sushi and sushi adjacent foods (they serve late too and can do to-go). Boardwalk Bakery is great for quick food in the morning, but Ale & Compass restaurant also does nice breakfast/brunch menu if you want a casual sit-down meal - I haven't tried it yet so I can't give a full endorsement, but will this trip. 

Ample Hills is amazing, so make sure you check that out! Stay away from the Pizza Window at Boardwalk ... it's so bad, you'll see your life flash before your eyes.


----------



## a-mad

rteetz said:


> Well I’ve heard good things about Ale and Compass at Yacht Club for breakfast since they re-did it.
> 
> There is plenty of options in the area but not a lot of quick service. The Boardwalk bakery would be a good spot for mornings or even a late snack.



Thanks @rteetz. Yes I’ve heard good things about the bakery. I’m sure we’ll frequent it quite often.  I also want to try Crew Cup Lounge.


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> Packing will be so much easier this year!  No gloves, no hats, no 20 lbs. of throw away clothes, just shorts and sun screen!



I would still include at least one cold weather outfit, just in case. I’m throwing in a hat, gloves, long sleeves and running tights. 



cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.



I’ll have either a spider-man or captain America running shirt on.


----------



## a-mad

Keels said:


> I LOVE the menu at the Ale & Compass lounge for later evening snacks/food - the Parker House rolls with all the spreads are the things dreams are made of. Il Mulino is probably my must-eat in the area, along with Kimonos if you like sushi and sushi adjacent foods (they serve late too and can do to-go). Boardwalk Bakery is great for quick food in the morning, but Ale & Compass restaurant also does nice breakfast/brunch menu if you want a casual sit-down meal - I haven't tried it yet so I can't give a full endorsement, but will this trip.
> 
> Ample Hills is amazing, so make sure you check that out! Stay away from the Pizza Window at Boardwalk ... it's so bad, you'll see your life flash before your eyes.



LOL! Thanks @Keels. Yep I’ve read some really entertaining reviews of Pizza Window


----------



## Keels

a-mad said:


> LOL! Thanks @Keels. Yep I’ve read some really entertaining reviews of Pizza Window



I want to say Hurricane Hannah's serves food until like 8 or 9 p.m., but let me double check. I'm not sure what "late night" means because Late Night to me is about six hours later than everyone else ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mmm...Ale & Compass.  We ate their in November and I loved their Shrimp and their Bacon Flatbread.  

Food from home just doesn't sound as good right now knowing that in 8 or 9 days I'm going to be at Disney.


----------



## Keels

Oh! And Crew's Cup! It's another "late night" option, @a-mad. It's the lounge right outside the Yachtsman Steakhouse at the Yacht Club and it has a nice menu, including some things from the Yachtsman menu! And the burger is probably the best burger on property.


----------



## a-mad

Keels said:


> Oh! And Crew's Cup! It's another "late night" option, @a-mad. It's the lounge right outside the Yachtsman Steakhouse at the Yacht Club and it has a nice menu, including some things from the Yachtsman menu! And the burger is probably the best burger on property.



Yep - I’ve heard great things about this place. Can’t wait to try it


----------



## LdyStormy76

StarGirl11 said:


> Different note I don't have any emails about Race Retreat. I know I bought it. I can see it when I log into my runDisney account. And I know about early access. Should I be calling anyone about this?
> 
> I know runDisney and emails don't always go best so I'm not sure if I should be reaching out or not.



Neither do I; my plan was to simply print a copy of the runDisney screen showing my purchase to take with.  Do not remember receiving one last year either.


----------



## Keels

LdyStormy76 said:


> Neither do I; my plan was to simply print a copy of the runDisney screen showing my purchase to take with.  Do not remember receiving one last year either.



This year, they just looked you up on an iPad but you had to have your ID with you.


----------



## drummerwife

cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.


Husband and I will be dressed as a tall and short Oswald.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

rteetz said:


> Well I’ve heard good things about Ale and Compass at Yacht Club for breakfast since they re-did it.
> 
> There is plenty of options in the area but not a lot of quick service. The Boardwalk bakery would be a good spot for mornings or even a late snack.



We went to A&C a few weeks back as our ADR for Candlelight and it was outstanding!  We had never been there before, but are now putting it in our plans to do it again or breakfast/brunch


----------



## MightyDuck001

a-mad said:


> OK, a question for the WDW experts (which is pretty much all of you)
> 
> With ADR’s and a somewhat familiar knowledge of dining in the parks, we have a general idea each day of where we’ll eat.
> 
> What I don’t have a great idea of is what my best options are at the Epcot resort/Boardwalk area.
> 
> Anyone have any favorites that they try not to miss each trip? I’m looking for more casual or quick service options and esp mornings and late nights but I’m game for anything.


I love Crew's Cup. But I also love getting something at the bar at Il Mulino at the Swan. The food is delicious, no reservations, half portion option to save money if you don't eat much and they do take tables in wonderland.


----------



## StarGirl11

So one last two miler and my watch pretty much let me know it’s reached the end of its life cycle. It was way too far off for how remote I was running (nearly half a mile and we don’t have skyscrapers where I am). Luckily I had been saving my Amazon gift cards planning to get a new watch sometime soon anyway so I used them to get a new Forerunner 645. Pick it up Monday and should have enough time to get it adjusted to my likings by Thursday. So I guess that’s my technical splurge of the trip.

It’s 4 years old for the record. I got my 920 shortly after release. I was able to save some money this time since I’ve reached the conclusion I’m probably never doing a triathlon.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> I don’t plan my outfits like some people
> 
> I know my race outfits. I usually base the band with the park I’m going to for the day.
> 
> For the 10K I am wearing a MagicBand costume so...



How’d I miss this in this thread??!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> How’d I miss this in this thread??!!!  Yay!!!


Did you see the sneak peek in my journal?


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Did you see the sneak peek in my journal?



Not yet, but brb!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

drummerwife said:


> Husband and I will be dressed as a tall and short Oswald.


Count me in as another Oswald, ears and all!


----------



## huskies90

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Count me in as another Oswald, ears and all!


My wife is running the 5K by herself and she is going as Ortensia which I think is a pretty cool costume idea.


----------



## tidefan

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*

Training basically cane to a screeching halt halfway during week 14.  I had been doing great until then, but I have pulled/strained an inner thigh/quad//groin and I took a week off, then have only done 4 walks the past 8 days.  It is SO frustrating.  Not sure exactly how I did it other than maybe I did it while I was nursing a bit of Achilles tendinitis I was dealing with in week 12.  I’m really not sure if I’ll be able to run at all.  I may have to hope to walk at at least a 16:00 pace...

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)? *

I’ll run any if I can.  If not, I am trying to practice walking at a 15:00 pace.

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*

Without any doubt, it would be a Grand Villa at VGF, or a 2-Bdrm if I couldn’t get that...

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*

Getting in the car and driving back to Alabama.  I have 2 classes to teach on Monday...


----------



## StarGirl11

Bree said:


> I can’t find the exhibitor list for the expo in the event guide. Is it missing this year or just hidden well?



Did you ever find it? I've been trying to find the list myself.


----------



## PointerPower

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
My training was interrupted in late November due to a strained MCL (from swimming of all things...stupid breaststroke).  I ran a marathon in late September, and kept the weekly mileage up in October and into November, so I had a good base to work with, but I was worried since I've never had knee pain..I couldn't walk without a limp for the first week of the injury.  I saw a Sports Med. Dr. who diagnosed me with the MCL strain, and recommended that I don't run for 3-4 weeks and see how it feels.  This past weekend I ran 6 miles pain free, and yesterday 5 miles w/ no problem.  This weekend, I'll shoot for 13 miles and hope for the best and then take a break until the marathon.  I've never tapered this long before a marathon, so this one should be interesting...I'm a little bummed that I focused on getting a good POT in 2018 for corral placement only to get hurt and plan for a slower marathon time.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
I'm going to shoot for a 10 minute pace, which is a little over a minute slower than normal and walk as needed.  I've never planned to walk during a marathon but I don't want my knee to bother me, and I want to enjoy the race as much as possible.  I'll be stopping for pictures along the way, and forget about trying for any PR.  I'd like to try to get on a ride if I get a chance.  I'd like to save the drinks for after the race, but we'll see how it goes around mile 25..

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
I'm staying at Pop but, the AK or FW lodge would be nice.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)? *
A beer, followed by a nap and maybe a swim in the pool.  Rest of the day at Epcot with a DR at Rose and Crown for dinner and some late night sushi at Komonos


----------



## Bree

StarGirl11 said:


> Did you ever find it? I've been trying to find the list myself.



No. I couldn’t find it. I guess not publishing it forces people in there. I just want some sweatybands and to see if any new vendors would be there.


----------



## kleph

princessluna14 said:


> Rest! Rest rest rest.



and hydrate.


----------



## cavepig

tidefan said:


> Training basically cane to a screeching halt halfway during week 14. I had been doing great until then, but I have pulled/strained an inner thigh/quad//groin and I took a week off, then have only done 4 walks the past 8 days.


 I've had something similar since August before my September marathon. I ran the marathon then took a couple weeks off/easy that helped, but as my mileage for WDW weekend upped it got more noticeable again a few weeks ago.  It's a slow to heal area depending on how bad it's strained/pulled and I know after marathon weekend I'll have to really take the time off for it to heal.  I hope you are able to run/walk marathon weekend and it feels better by then.    Does it feel any better as it warms up?  Avoid hills and stairs if you can too, anything that lifts the knee up basically.  Massaging of muscles around the area, but not it or any ligaments can help too, If you are unsure a PT can help as you don't want to hit the ligaments.   Pixie dust your way!


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> Did you ever find it? I've been trying to find the list myself.


There is no exhibitor list currently in the guide as far as I can tell, who knows it may get added right before though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.



I’ll be running as Eeyore with Tigger and Piglet all in onesies. We usually don’t stop at the water stop in the 5k, but it could happen.


----------



## mankle30

cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.



After much soul searching (and not really thinking too much about it), I finally had a costume concept come to me. On Saturday, I turn 42. Since we all know the magical properties of that number, I'm going to try to find costume pieces to be Arthur Dent for the 5K. I'm going to look for a bathrobe at a thrift store today but I'm planning on cutting it off around the mid-thigh or knee so I don't get in trouble with something that's too long and can become a safety hazard.


----------



## steph0808

Has anybody worn Mickey ears for the half or full? I'm contemplating buying some R2D2 ears to go with my R2D2 tank that I plan to wear for the half. The ears would go over my running hat - because I never run without one - so I think it would be fairly secure. 

I just worry they would weight too much/bounce around too much during the run, and then I would have to carry them the rest of the race.


----------



## PrincessV

PCFriar80 said:


> Packing will be so much easier this year!  No gloves, no hats, no 20 lbs. of throw away clothes, just shorts and sun screen!


Uh-huh, that's what we thought leading into Marathon Weekend 2017. You know,w hen a freak cold front blew through, canceling the half and making for frigid conditions for the marathon? I swore after that I've never be unprepared for the cold again! I'll be bringing my cold weather gear, just in case. 



steph0808 said:


> Has anybody worn Mickey ears for the half or full? I'm contemplating buying some R2D2 ears to go with my R2D2 tank that I plan to wear for the half. The ears would go over my running hat - because I never run without one - so I think it would be fairly secure.
> 
> I just worry they would weight too much/bounce around too much during the run, and then I would have to carry them the rest of the race.


Do you mean the R2D2 ear cap, not the headband kind? I did a 10K in the R2D2 cap, no hat underneath: it's on the heavy side and did feel a bit bouncy, but I anchored it to my hair with hair clips and it stayed put just fine.


----------



## steph0808

PrincessV said:


> Do you mean the R2D2 ear cap, not the headband kind? I did a 10K in the R2D2 cap, no hat underneath: it's on the heavy side and did feel a bit bouncy, but I anchored it to my hair with hair clips and it stayed put just fine.



I thought about the hat, but I'm thinking actual ears (looking on Etsy, etc.). I feel like for a 5k or 10k, they'd be okay, but they might be a bit much for a half.


----------



## Chaitali

I've been away all weekend (and the weekend lasted until this morning for me ) so catching up now.  

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Following a Dopey Badger plan and tapering now.  I think it's gone well for the most part.  I experienced some knee pain on my last couple long runs and I'm a little nervous as that's what led me to getting swept last year.  But taper seems to be helping and I haven't had any knee pain since I started tapering so fingers crossed.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)? *
I just want to finish the full.  My plan is to cross my fingers, try to trust my training, and just keep under a 16 minute mile average.  I'm running intervals (2 minutes running and 30 seconds walking) and not planning to stop for characters, just enjoy them as I go by!  And hoping that I don't have to stop for the bathroom as much as I did last year so no drinks till I'm done. (I mean no fun drinks, I'll still hydrate as needed on the course.)

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
I think it would be the Poly for me.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*

Spending the afternoon after the race at Hollywood Studios and then a celebratory dinner at Epcot on Monday at Chefs de France.  Plus DATW.

As for costumes, I'm just making a Star Wars themed shirt and adding a sparkle skirt and calling it a day.


----------



## PrincessV

steph0808 said:


> I thought about the hat, but I'm thinking actual ears (looking on Etsy, etc.). I feel like for a 5k or 10k, they'd be okay, but they might be a bit much for a half.


Yep, it'll totally depend on the ears in that case. I bought some Etsy ears that are so unbalanced and heavy, I have to walk like I have a book on my head to keep them on! I've worn the Disney ear headbands for a 10K, but that was as long as I could stand them: they pinch my head behind my ears and hurt too much to go longer.


----------



## JeffW

@lhermiston 

Sorry, late to the party after the holidays

User name: JeffW
First name: Jeff
Corral: A
Anticipated 5K pace (if applicable): 9-10:00/mile
10K pace: N/A
Half pace: N/A
Full pace: 8:30/mile
Stopping for characters (yes, no, some): some


----------



## rteetz

Today's weather update


----------



## PrincessV

It's looking like an early morning outfit decision for the full for me. 50-60-something with sun and no rain is bare legs, but 50-60-something overcast and rainy is capris. Sticking with my plan to bring everything...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> . Sticking with my plan to bring everything...



Safest bet!


----------



## hotblooded

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 372913


Yeah, that’s gonna be a no from me, dawg.
Too hot!

10 days out from the half marathon and 11 days out from the marathon is still too early to obsess!


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> Yeah, that’s gonna be a no from me, dawg.
> Too hot!
> 
> 10 days out from the half marathon and 11 days out from the marathon is still too early to obsess!


Well I leave in 7 days so I have to start packing at some point 

As long as I don’t need a winter coat I’m fine with whatever.


----------



## roxymama

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody worn Mickey ears for the half or full? I'm contemplating buying some R2D2 ears to go with my R2D2 tank that I plan to wear for the half. The ears would go over my running hat - because I never run without one - so I think it would be fairly secure.
> 
> I just worry they would weight too much/bounce around too much during the run, and then I would have to carry them the rest of the race.



Depends on the ears.  I bought a pair off etsy from "be ear guest" last year and although they are cute and high quality they are super stuffed and thus heavy and were a no go for running.  I ended up wearing a sweaty-band instead.

I did wear some cheap lightweight mouse ears from a costume store for the W&D 5k last year. They had a thin plastic headband so I'd get maybe half a mile before they'd slide off.  I think if they had little grippies or that velvety no-slip fabric under the band they would have worked fine.  I ended up carrying them and putting them on for pics.  I liked to pretend I was just sooooo fast I couldn't keep them on from my shear speed, but yeah....nah.

For this race I'm packing a sweatyband and flower clips to clip on to it.


----------



## jmasgat

mankle30 said:


> After much soul searching (and not really thinking too much about it), I finally had a costume concept come to me. On Saturday, I turn 42. Since we all the magical properties of that number, I'm going to try to find costume pieces to be Arthur Dent for the 5K. I'm going to look for a bathrobe at a thrift store today but I'm planning on cutting it off around the mid-thigh or knee so I don't get in trouble with something that's too long and can become a safety hazard.



Don't forget your towel!


----------



## pinkxray

Hi everyone! I hope everyone has great races this weekend! 
With the start of 2019, I’m reall eyeing the marathon in 2020. Would the dates most likely be the weekend of Jan 10-12?

Can’t wait to read all of your trip reports after you return!


----------



## MissLiss279

pinkxray said:


> Hi everyone! I hope everyone has great races this weekend!
> With the start of 2019, I’m reall eyeing the marathon in 2020. Would the dates most likely be the weekend of Jan 10-12?
> 
> Can’t wait to read all of your trip reports after you return!



See this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-2020-rundisney-calendar.3725233/


----------



## AJruns

hi all, first time Disney runner and poster here... I just discovered these boards and have been reading back looking for tips/answers to my questions before I ask the same thing again. I'm finally allowing myself to plan/get excited now that it's so close and it *seems* like my injuries won't hold me back from running the full- my first one. Any advice/reassurance is appreciated!

1) my only goal is to run the whole thing- some of this is stubbornness, but a lot of it is that my knees will seize up if I stop moving them and it's really hard to get going again. I'm in corral C and don't plan on stopping for photos, and am hoping to average a 10ish minute pace (though my training has all been in 30-50 degree weather, I think I will naturally slow down in the heat). From what I've read so far it seems like a crowded course is my biggest barrier- should I try extra hard to get to the front of the corral, or do you think I will be ok anywhere in there? 

2) I know I won't sleep well the night before no matter what... though I'm not running any other races, I have a friend in the half that I could go cheer for (she's not expecting it). Do you think saving the sleep wherever I can get it is better, or is it worth getting up early leading up to Sunday to try to "acclimate" to the early risings? I arrive on Thursday and and am staying at Pop Century.

3) While I'm not stopping for photos, I really want to take some myself! I tried to figure out a way not to run with my phone, though I am used to keeping it in a waist pocket and getting blurry shots as I go by things. Does anyone else do this and have tips for running photography, ie know of an app that turns your whole phone into a shutter button so I don't have to pay attention to where I'm pressing as I go, or have experience using a mini handheld remote?

4) I'd love to get a massage on Sunday or Monday if there is availability, is there a specific spa that you like more than another?

5) I'm running/traveling solo- I've heard such good things about this race and I can't wait to meet people! It's not weird that I have reservations at Cinderella's castle as a grown adult, right? If anyone else is eating dinner there alone Sunday evening at 8:40 come find me!


----------



## FFigawi

AJruns said:


> hi all, first time Disney runner and poster here... I just discovered these boards and have been reading back looking for tips/answers to my questions before I ask the same thing again. I'm finally allowing myself to plan/get excited now that it's so close and it *seems* like my injuries won't hold me back from running the full- my first one. Any advice/reassurance is appreciated!
> 
> 1) my only goal is to run the whole thing- some of this is stubbornness, but a lot of it is that my knees will seize up if I stop moving them and it's really hard to get going again. I'm in corral C and don't plan on stopping for photos, and am hoping to average a 10ish minute pace (though my training has all been in 30-50 degree weather, I think I will naturally slow down in the heat). From what I've read so far it seems like a crowded course is my biggest barrier- should I try extra hard to get to the front of the corral, or do you think I will be ok anywhere in there?
> 
> 2) I know I won't sleep well the night before no matter what... though I'm not running any other races, I have a friend in the half that I could go cheer for (she's not expecting it). Do you think saving the sleep wherever I can get it is better, or is it worth getting up early leading up to Sunday to try to "acclimate" to the early risings? I arrive on Thursday and and am staying at Pop Century.
> 
> 3) While I'm not stopping for photos, I really want to take some myself! I tried to figure out a way not to run with my phone, though I am used to keeping it in a waist pocket and getting blurry shots as I go by things. Does anyone else do this and have tips for running photography, ie know of an app that turns your whole phone into a shutter button so I don't have to pay attention to where I'm pressing as I go, or have experience using a mini handheld remote?
> 
> 4) I'd love to get a massage on Sunday or Monday if there is availability, is there a specific spa that you like more than another?
> 
> 5) I'm running/traveling solo- I've heard such good things about this race and I can't wait to meet people! It's not weird that I have reservations at Cinderella's castle as a grown adult, right? If anyone else is eating dinner there alone Sunday evening at 8:40 come find me!



1. If you're running for time, it always pays to be in the front of your corral for the simple reason that there will be less people on the road in front of you. The course is really only cramped and crowded in a few specific areas, but the less people you have to pass or run around, the better.

2. Stick to your normal pre-long run routine as much as you can. Getting up early one morning will be less of a shock to your system than doing it for several nights. Also, make sure you get your best rest on Friday night. Nerves will keep you up part of the time on Saturday no matter what.

3. Can't help there. I run the Disney full with a phone and stop for pictures all along the way.

4. I've only been to the one at GF and it was perfectly fine, if overpriced like everything Disney.

5. Check out this thread for info on meet-ups all weekend long - https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...p-for-marathon-weekend-datw-has-swag.3638260/


----------



## JeffW

AJruns said:


> hi all, first time Disney runner and poster here... I just discovered these boards and have been reading back looking for tips/answers to my questions before I ask the same thing again. I'm finally allowing myself to plan/get excited now that it's so close and it *seems* like my injuries won't hold me back from running the full- my first one. Any advice/reassurance is appreciated!
> 
> 1) my only goal is to run the whole thing- some of this is stubbornness, but a lot of it is that my knees will seize up if I stop moving them and it's really hard to get going again. I'm in corral C and don't plan on stopping for photos, and am hoping to average a 10ish minute pace (though my training has all been in 30-50 degree weather, I think I will naturally slow down in the heat). From what I've read so far it seems like a crowded course is my biggest barrier- should I try extra hard to get to the front of the corral, or do you think I will be ok anywhere in there?
> 
> 2) I know I won't sleep well the night before no matter what... though I'm not running any other races, I have a friend in the half that I could go cheer for (she's not expecting it). Do you think saving the sleep wherever I can get it is better, or is it worth getting up early leading up to Sunday to try to "acclimate" to the early risings? I arrive on Thursday and and am staying at Pop Century.
> 
> 3) While I'm not stopping for photos, I really want to take some myself! I tried to figure out a way not to run with my phone, though I am used to keeping it in a waist pocket and getting blurry shots as I go by things. Does anyone else do this and have tips for running photography, ie know of an app that turns your whole phone into a shutter button so I don't have to pay attention to where I'm pressing as I go, or have experience using a mini handheld remote?
> 
> 4) I'd love to get a massage on Sunday or Monday if there is availability, is there a specific spa that you like more than another?
> 
> 5) I'm running/traveling solo- I've heard such good things about this race and I can't wait to meet people! It's not weird that I have reservations at Cinderella's castle as a grown adult, right? If anyone else is eating dinner there alone Sunday evening at 8:40 come find me!



I only have answers for some of these
1) Don't worry about crowding from corral C.  In fact, I always prefer to start in the middle of a corral for a marathon, because it keeps me from running too fast at the start when all of the adrenaline is pumping.  It'll space out within the first mile or two, and you'll find a nice pocket to run in
2) I personally don't try to acclimate to the wake up time, coming from two time zones to the west.  It really takes quite a while to adapt sleep patterns.  In my experience, getting up early two days in a row (Half and Full) is fine.  Just give yourself some time to wake up slowly each morning.  4 days in a row, however, of early mornings (aka Dopey) really made me tired by the last day.
3) My advice, if you want to take a picture, step to the side and stop/walk.  I've seen a number of people trip on objects (pothole, cone, their own feet, etc) while trying to run and take a picture (especially of the castle when running up Main St.)  It only takes a second to stop and click the shutter button, and then take off again.  Running a portion of a marathon with cuts and bruises (or worse) just isn't worth it.


----------



## AJruns

Thanks for the advice so far. Don’t know how to respond with multiple quotes from my phone, but my two quick thoughts are 1) I don’t have a time in mind, just don’t want to walk and 2) if I don’t think I can get a picture safely while running I won’t, but I’ve run all my training miles/previous races taking pictures as I go-  most of them are blurry but occasionally I get a good shot that’s worth it. I just don’t want to waste extra energy on it so am looking for the most efficient process. (just want a couple generic shots of the experience, I can get other pics when I’m done)


----------



## jennamfeo

AJruns said:


> Thanks for the advice so far. Don’t know how to respond with multiple quotes from my phone, but my two quick thoughts are 1) I don’t have a time in mind, just don’t want to walk and 2) if I don’t think I can get a picture safely while running I won’t, but I’ve run all my training miles/previous races taking pictures as I go-  most of them are blurry but occasionally I get a good shot that’s worth it. I just don’t want to waste extra energy on it so am looking for the most efficient process. (just want a couple generic shots of the experience, I can get other pics when I’m done)


What kind of phone do you have? I know that iPhones let you take photos with your volume button which might be easier while you are running vs trying to hit the shutter button on the screen. It is totally doable to take pictures while running and they will most likely be blurry. But I run with my phone in my hand so I can grab quick shots like that and rarely do I feel the need to have to walk. Just pay attention to your surroundings and fellow runners.


----------



## jennamfeo

Last night I had a dream that I didn't bring any running shoes with me to Marathon week.


----------



## AJruns

jennamfeo said:


> What kind of phone do you have? I know that iPhones let you take photos with your volume button which might be easier while you are running vs trying to hit the shutter button on the screen. It is totally doable to take pictures while running and they will most likely be blurry. But I run with my phone in my hand so I can grab quick shots like that and rarely do I feel the need to have to walk. Just pay attention to your surroundings and fellow runners.


Yes I’ve been experimenting with that! Though I’ve gotten a lot of accidental selfies and pictures with my hand obscuring the shot ‍


----------



## roxymama

AJruns said:


> hi all, first time Disney runner and poster here... I just discovered these boards and have been reading back looking for tips/answers to my questions before I ask the same thing again. I'm finally allowing myself to plan/get excited now that it's so close and it *seems* like my injuries won't hold me back from running the full- my first one. Any advice/reassurance is appreciated!
> 
> 1) my only goal is to run the whole thing- some of this is stubbornness, but a lot of it is that my knees will seize up if I stop moving them and it's really hard to get going again. I'm in corral C and don't plan on stopping for photos, and am hoping to average a 10ish minute pace (though my training has all been in 30-50 degree weather, I think I will naturally slow down in the heat). From what I've read so far it seems like a crowded course is my biggest barrier- should I try extra hard to get to the front of the corral, or do you think I will be ok anywhere in there?
> 
> 2) I know I won't sleep well the night before no matter what... though I'm not running any other races, I have a friend in the half that I could go cheer for (she's not expecting it). Do you think saving the sleep wherever I can get it is better, or is it worth getting up early leading up to Sunday to try to "acclimate" to the early risings? I arrive on Thursday and and am staying at Pop Century.



1) Depends on what pace I want to run out the gate.  For this half I'll be in Corral C but I'd like to start out easy and speed up from there instead of vice versa and I'm not planning on PRing or "racing".  Though I wouldn't mind getting out ahead enough for pictures so may try for north of the middle of the corral but not the very front.  We shall see.

2) SLEEP!  Don't wake up that crazy early if you don't have to.  Da Coach tells me that the night before the night before the race is a really good time to get rest since its sometimes hard to sleep well the night before the race (nerves, etc.)



jennamfeo said:


> Last night I had a dream that I didn't bring any running shoes with me to Marathon week.



So then everything is right on schedule.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Last night I had a dream that I didn't bring any running shoes with me to Marathon week.



That's what the expo is for!


----------



## mtnmjd

cavepig said:


> Anyone running the 5k, do you have a costume/outfit that will stand out?  I want to see if I can spot anyone from here as I hand out water at the water stop in Mexico, mile 1.2.   I'm sure it will be hard with all the people, but maybe if I have an idea what to look for.



Not a costume, but sort of Disbounding each races icon on the medal.
So for 5k, I'm doin Oswald. Black shirt, blue shorts
10k - Donald, white shorts, blue shirt
1/2 - Minnie/Mickey, red shorts, black shirt
Full - Dopey, lime green short, greyish blue shorts


----------



## leholcomb

*How is everyone's training going? Are we all tapering? Feeling good and ready to rock in less than two weeks?*
Training mojo and motivation fell off a while back but I kept up with my cross training. I am stronger and in better shape than ever so I feel confident I can finish my first marathon. How I will feel the next day is still up for debate.

*What's your race strategy going to be (running, run/walk, stopping for characters, going for PRs, drinks, rides, etc.)?*
5K - on pace with my boyfriend which may be a slow job or walk. His old back injury flared up again a few weeks back so he has taken some time off. I wanted to run the race with him so run or walk, we will cross the finish together!
Full - definitely run walk at some capacity. I trained under a 30:30 interval but may switch it up for the first 13.1. I am looking to find a pace group for the second half to keep me motivated to keep pushing. Rare characters I will stop for and maybe Everest. Possibly a shot at the bar in AK and a drink in EPCOT. Numerous pain numbing drinks after.
Castaway Cay 5K - Limp to the finish for my final medal

*If you could stay at any hotel for race weekend, where would you stay?*
I really wanted the Contemporary this trip due to my big bday celebration.

*How are you celebrating after your race(s)?*
Hanging/limping around EPCOT with friends then boarding the Dream for the CCC!

*If resolutions are your thing (Disney-related or otherwise) and you want to share those, feel free*
I haven't gotten that far yet...


----------



## bananabean

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody worn Mickey ears for the half or full? I'm contemplating buying some R2D2 ears to go with my R2D2 tank that I plan to wear for the half. The ears would go over my running hat - because I never run without one - so I think it would be fairly secure.
> 
> I just worry they would weight too much/bounce around too much during the run, and then I would have to carry them the rest of the race.



I’ve worn them for a 5k before and found them to be kind of annoying, so personally I wouldn’t wear them for a longer run. For me they just felt uncomfortable behind my ears, but that’s might be negated by a running hat.

I ran with someone who wore the Minnie ears with the princess veil for the entire half and they didn’t bother her at all.

If you can’t do a practice run with them beforehand, I would say make sure you have a way of attaching them to a running belt or something so you can take them off if they bother you.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Who has experience going to the expo later Wednesday afternoon (3-4pm ish). Is it going to be mega-crazy or just kind of crazy?


----------



## PCFriar80

run.minnie.miles said:


> Who has experience going to the expo later Wednesday afternoon (3-4pm ish). Is it going to be mega-crazy or just kind of crazy?


In the past 2 years it has been "to the lesser side of crazy".  On Wednesdays, Mega crazy is generally from 10:00 AM - early afternoon.  With the additional arena and pick-up locations it's hard to say what it will be like this year, but hopefully it will spread the crowds out.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Who has experience going to the expo later Wednesday afternoon (3-4pm ish). Is it going to be mega-crazy or just kind of crazy?


Last year it was still pretty crowded. With it being a down year I would expect light crowds this year in the later afternoon.


----------



## Bree

I keep getting an all circuits are busy when trying to call RunDisney. 

Can DH get into early expo with me with Platinum chEar Squad? Trying to plan logistics for him to get his wristband and swag.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I keep getting an all circuits are busy when trying to call RunDisney.
> 
> Can DH get into early expo with me with Platinum chEar Squad? Trying to plan logistics for him to get his wristband and swag.



I don't think so, but ChEar Squad is usually on the concourse of the stadium so he can probably just walk in and grab his wristband and bag. Also, in years past they've let someone else pick up the ChEar Squad stuff if they were the purchaser.


----------



## wdvak

Just wanted to say - woohoo - less than a week to go before I head to Florida 

I’ve spent the past 2 days not keeping much down, but today I feel like a person again and I’m ready to go runDisney

Is anyone else getting super excited (in between the nerves of marathon and Dopey) I sure am!


----------



## leholcomb

FYI - Southwest is having another sale. Just saved another $50 on our flights for next week!


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> FYI - Southwest is having another sale. Just saved another $50 on our flights for next week!


My flights are like $100 more than I paid so they must be pretty full at this point.


----------



## Tall Todd

Prefacing this with I'm a lousy runner, maybe a 1:10 10k and 2:45-50 half. So I'm in whatever corral or put myself really far back in the group, because I'm pretty self-conscious about not being in other people's way... 
All that being said I really find it frustrating to have to dodge people walking within the first 3/4 mile, add to that that they are in large groups four to seven wide. I'd like to say "I understand, they're having their good time too."
Any suggestions, other than 'deal with it.' I really don't feel comfortable pushing myself to the front of the corral. This would probably only put me that much closer too catching up to the slower people in the earlier corral. I dunno...


----------



## jaxonp

Still can't believe the only thing sold out is the 5k this year.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> I don't think so, but ChEar Squad is usually on the concourse of the stadium so he can probably just walk in and grab his wristband and bag. Also, in years past they've let someone else pick up the ChEar Squad stuff if they were the purchaser.



Bummer. I was hoping he could get in since he had access to race retreat. I guess I can pick it up and have him drive to BC to get it at some point. He’s on kid duty while I race and is driving in the morning of the full. He manages to find Epcot just fine so Beach Club should be doable for him! He gets so flustered driving around WDW.


----------



## tidefan

So...

Will be fitting in another trip prior to Marathon Weekend!  We’ll be heading to CA for the National Championship game!


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 372913



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Please make it colder so I dont die!!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Please make it colder so I dont die!!!!


I am loving it!


----------



## willrunfordisney117

Thanks to those who responded to my question about recovering from a stomach bug! I'm feeling much better and was able to get a short run in today. 

Another newbie question - I'm coming from the northeast so I'm acclimated to cold weather running. I'm arriving late Friday night, so I won't be able to run that day, but was thinking about getting up at 5am-ish Saturday to run just a couple miles around the hotel (Pop) before rope-dropping AK so that running in the warmer weather Sunday won't be a total shock to the system. Is this a good idea, or should I just get the extra sleep?


----------



## jaxonp

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Thanks to those who responded to my question about recovering from a stomach bug! I'm feeling much better and was able to get a short run in today.
> 
> Another newbie question - I'm coming from the northeast so I'm acclimated to cold weather running. I'm arriving late Friday night, so I won't be able to run that day, but was thinking about getting up at 5am-ish Saturday to run just a couple miles around the hotel (Pop) before rope-dropping AK so that running in the warmer weather Sunday won't be a total shock to the system. Is this a good idea, or should I just get the extra sleep?



Go for the sleep.  An extra run a day before will add more stress to your body most likely and won't help you out.  You got this.


----------



## JeffW

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Thanks to those who responded to my question about recovering from a stomach bug! I'm feeling much better and was able to get a short run in today.
> 
> Another newbie question - I'm coming from the northeast so I'm acclimated to cold weather running. I'm arriving late Friday night, so I won't be able to run that day, but was thinking about getting up at 5am-ish Saturday to run just a couple miles around the hotel (Pop) before rope-dropping AK so that running in the warmer weather Sunday won't be a total shock to the system. Is this a good idea, or should I just get the extra sleep?



I think it is always a good idea to do a fairly easy 2-3 mile shake out run the day before a marathon, regardless of the situation.  I don't think it will help you too much as far as heat acclimation goes, but I'm planning on something similar.


----------



## ZellyB

Tall Todd said:


> Prefacing this with I'm a lousy runner, maybe a 1:10 10k and 2:45-50 half. So I'm in whatever corral or put myself really far back in the group, because I'm pretty self-conscious about not being in other people's way...
> All that being said I really find it frustrating to have to dodge people walking within the first 3/4 mile, add to that that they are in large groups four to seven wide. I'd like to say "I understand, they're having their good time too."
> Any suggestions, other than 'deal with it.' I really don't feel comfortable pushing myself to the front of the corral. This would probably only put me that much closer too catching up to the slower people in the earlier corral. I dunno...



Unfortunately dealing with it is about all you can do. The truth is regardless of where you start in the race you'll encounter walkers. I'm an interval runner so I have walk intervals from the beginning of the race to the end. With Jeff Galloway as the official "trainer" of the races, Disney races are filled with interval runners. While I'd love to say that they all adhere to good race etiquette (walking no more than 2 abreast, signaling pace changes, etc) it's simply not true. You will encounter walkers throughout the race including from the early stages and some are inconsiderate and oblivious to proper race etiquette. 

Best way to deal with it is stay aware of those signaling walk breaks and try to proactively move from behind them. But with certain points of course congestion (mostly in the first 7-8 miles) you will inevitably end up forced to slow your pace or walk. Those times though are typically short lived and a small amount of patience will get you through. I'd discourage a lot of bobbing and weaving as you mostly just tire yourself out and gain very little in time. Eventually the course does open up some and crowds disperse better, but it is just a part of these races unless you are in some of the first corrals.


----------



## Livelovedance

Is anyone here braving the expo early on the first day? If so, can someone post here on the availability of pins and magnets? I'm running Princess weekend (doing the challenge and the 5K, but it will be my first half marathon), and I'm torn between preordering either the challenge or half marathon bundle to ensure I can get a pin and magnet, or waiting until I get to the expo so I can use my AP discount and get only the pins/magnets I want for each race (instead of paying full price for 3 pins from the same race). I know there are no guarantees but the reports on the lack of pins at Wine and Dine makes me nervous!

Thanks in advance! I've been following this thread even though I'm not doing marathon weekend, but I've enjoyed all of the SAFD posts and have gained a lot of information  that will be helpful for me next month. Have a great time next week everyone!


----------



## JulieODC

Weather in FL looks perfect. It did at home for our departure, until 5 minutes ago when I saw this tweet from the local weather guy....”Both major global models agree on stormy potential for next Tuesday.  Amounts, rain vs snow, etc. all still questionable, but that's our first real chance of  significant snow since November.”

We fly down on Wed. Starting my weather dance ASAP!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Well...there is one place I hope gets a massive snow storm next Friday.

Hope weather holds out for everyone else flying down!


----------



## jhoannam

Has anyone fallen off the wagon this week? I haven't ran since Saturday.


----------



## Tall Todd

jhoannam said:


> Has anyone fallen off the wagon this week? I haven't ran since Saturday.



Only a quick mile on Monday before work.


----------



## huskies90

JulieODC said:


> Weather in FL looks perfect. It did at home for our departure, until 5 minutes ago when I saw this tweet from the local weather guy....”Both major global models agree on stormy potential for next Tuesday.  Amounts, rain vs snow, etc. all still questionable, but that's our first real chance of  significant snow since November.”
> 
> We fly down on Wed. Starting my weather dance ASAP!


Oh boy. Here we go again. I have seen/heard nothing in the forecast up until I saw this post. Weather.com is now all of a sudden saying 1-3 inches Monday night AND 1-3 inches Tuesday night in Hartford. We have flights booked for both nights. Ugh!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Another newbie question - I'm coming from the northeast so I'm acclimated to cold weather running. I'm arriving late Friday night, so I won't be able to run that day, but was thinking about getting up at 5am-ish Saturday to run just a couple miles around the hotel (Pop) before rope-dropping AK so that running in the warmer weather Sunday won't be a total shock to the system. Is this a good idea, or should I just get the extra sleep?



You could start the heat acclimation process now.  Just overdress by 10-30 degrees on your current runs (helps create a microenvironment close to the skin).  Be aware that the pace may be slower.  Stick with the effort that feels right for the type of run instead of worrying about the pace.  Also, be wary of the cool down on your runs.  If you sweat a ton because of overdresssing (the point), then you are susceptible to getting chills real quick.  So consider cutting the CD of your runs a little short or make sure to do tight circles around your house/car in case you have to bail sooner rather than later.  I've done heat acclimation training leading into the last 3 marathon weekends coming from WI (as bad as -50F wind chill the weeks leading into race week, but usually in the -20 to 30F range) and felt during the reasonably warm 2016 Marathon well prepared for the conditions (didn't really need it for 2017/2018 as they were cold races).  My 2016 pace was barely slower than expected.  I attribute a great deal of this to doing heat acclimation training in the last two weeks prior to the race.  Research shows it takes about 10 runs or 14 days to heat acclimate if you do it consistently on all the runs.  But anything will help start the process of thinning the blood and increasing the sweat rate.


----------



## Rundugrun

We don’t arrive until Thursday afternoon. Hopefully the expo has some decent toys available still. The good news is I called today and was able to get a reservation for Cinderella’s castle for Saturday night at 5:30pm. I’ve never been, can anyone let me know if it’s worth the price?


----------



## PrincessMickey

Trying to catch up a little. 

Staying at AK Kidani 

Dopey corral F

Finishing up outfits today:
5k: Ariel
10K: Minnie
Half: Jack Sparrow I think this is my favorite, I made ears too so hopefully they don’t bother too much, I used a flexible headband so I can adjust if it’s too tight/loose
Full: had to give Dopey some love for my first marathon and completing Dopey

No running goals. Just have fun and stop for characters!

Also made a hoodie for around the parks. Well, I didn’t make it, just the design on it. The Mickey bar didn’t get centered right so it looks a bit off but I’m excited to wear it!

Back:
 

Haven’t decided which design to put on the front yet:  
1st choice is running Minnie 
 
2nd choice is running stick figure with ears and bow


----------



## LSUfan4444

jhoannam said:


> Has anyone fallen off the wagon this week? I haven't ran since Saturday.


Did and easy 4 yesterday and felt terrible afterwards. Ive got 8 with some intervals today and Im hoping I feel better. I am almost primarily a morning runner and it just seems like anytime I run in the afternoon I feel terrible but yesterday was abnormally bad.

As for the weather, I think last year was absolutely perfect weather for the full. That being said, it did make things logistically annoying being so cold in the morning. I won't complain at all if we start in the 50's, run mostly in the 60's and MAYBE touch close to 70 the last hour or so


----------



## LSUfan4444

willrunfordisney117 said:


> Another newbie question - I'm coming from the northeast so I'm acclimated to cold weather running. I'm arriving late Friday night, so I won't be able to run that day, but was thinking about getting up at 5am-ish Saturday to run just a couple miles around the hotel (Pop) before rope-dropping AK so that running in the warmer weather Sunday won't be a total shock to the system. Is this a good idea, or should I just get the extra sleep?



I don't think a couple of miles is necessary and nothing you do on Saturday will help acclimate you to the heat...you need like 10+ days for that.  I don't think its a bad idea to go run for like 20 or 30 minutes but I would also factor in how much walking you will be doing that day at AK.

I would suggest something like 20 minutes as:

5 minute WU
10 minutes as 
3 minutes easy, 1:00 at goal race pace, :30 faster than race pace (not hard but with quick fight and a fast turn-over. Stay relaxed.)
3 minutes easy, 1:00 at goal race pace, :30 faster than race pace
5 minutes cool down

Then, IMMEDIATELY stretch, foam roll, etc. before heading out to the parks.


----------



## jhoannam

LSUfan4444 said:


> Did and easy 4 yesterday and felt terrible afterwards. Ive got 8 with some intervals today and Im hoping I feel better. I am almost primarily a morning runner and it just seems like anytime I run in the afternoon I feel terrible but yesterday was abnormally bad.
> 
> As for the weather, I think last year was absolutely perfect weather for the full. That being said, it did make things logistically annoying being so cold in the morning. I won't complain at all if we start in the 50's, run mostly in the 60's and MAYBE touch close to 70 the last hour or so


I ran 4 this morning, glad I did but I’m ready to take a break from running, not completely just want to get back to 3 miles during the week and 6 on the weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

Rundugrun said:


> We don’t arrive until Thursday afternoon. Hopefully the expo has some decent toys available still. The good news is I called today and was able to get a reservation for Cinderella’s castle for Saturday night at 5:30pm. I’ve never been, can anyone let me know if it’s worth the price?



We did breakfast there about 7 years ago. Any restaurant can change a lot in 7 years, but our experience was very good.


----------



## Simba's Girl

JulieODC said:


> Weather in FL looks perfect. It did at home for our departure, until 5 minutes ago when I saw this tweet from the local weather guy....”Both major global models agree on stormy potential for next Tuesday.  Amounts, rain vs snow, etc. all still questionable, but that's our first real chance of  significant snow since November.”
> 
> We fly down on Wed. Starting my weather dance ASAP!





huskies90 said:


> Oh boy. Here we go again. I have seen/heard nothing in the forecast up until I saw this post. Weather.com is now all of a sudden saying 1-3 inches Monday night AND 1-3 inches Tuesday night in Hartford. We have flights booked for both nights. Ugh!!



Right here with you guys...DH flies out Tuesday from BDL and the girls and I fly out Wednesday. Everything was on the up & up until yesterday when they had 5-8" Tuesday (where I live) but it suddenly changed to 1-3 this morning...and Wednesday ~1". All I know is that Hartford was predicted to get less than here in Central MA.


----------



## kleph

lhermiston said:


> We did breakfast there about 7 years ago. Any restaurant can change a lot in 7 years, but our experience was very good.



we did this for breakfast in 2017 specifically because i remembered it from when i was a child (which was _a lot _more than seven years ago). even as a solo couple not terribly interested in the princess character meets, it's a very special place to experience and i would certainly recommend it for everyone to do at least once. 

the food was very good and it was great to sit at a window and look out over the carousel and fantasyland as we ate. our server had been there for years and knew everything about the old version of the place which really hit the nostalgia notes for me. in fact cast members as a whole were superb. another big upshot for a morning meal is getting into the park early.


----------



## mankle30

Tall Todd said:


> Prefacing this with I'm a lousy runner, maybe a 1:10 10k and 2:45-50 half. So I'm in whatever corral or put myself really far back in the group, because I'm pretty self-conscious about not being in other people's way...
> All that being said I really find it frustrating to have to dodge people walking within the first 3/4 mile, add to that that they are in large groups four to seven wide. I'd like to say "I understand, they're having their good time too."
> Any suggestions, other than 'deal with it.' I really don't feel comfortable pushing myself to the front of the corral. This would probably only put me that much closer too catching up to the slower people in the earlier corral. I dunno...



I started the 2017 Marathon in the last corral. I also felt like having to run around the walkers was a challenge and a huge energy drain. I'm not sure that I have any suggestions but I can certainly commiserate!


----------



## huskies90

Simba's Girl said:


> Right here with you guys...DH flies out Tuesday from BDL and the girls and I fly out Wednesday. Everything was on the up & up until yesterday when they had 5-8" Tuesday (where I live) but it suddenly changed to 1-3 this morning...and Wednesday ~1". All I know is that Hartford was predicted to get less than here in Central MA.


I was just hoping I did not have to sweat it this year after getting flights canceled last year and having to drive to DC through the snow to get to a flight that wasn't canceled and/or sold out.  That is why I booked two sets of flights for the four of us this year - both Monday and Tuesday nights - to mitigate the risk.

I agree as of right now, it looks like it will not be bad in Hartford. But it also seems like they don't really know until it gets closer.  When I saw @JulieODC 's post last night, I went back to the Marathon 2018 thread and followed the progression of the Northeast storm and it started the exact same way...1-3 inches possible with most of it coming after I would have already departed and/or most of it missing us to the East.  As it got closer to departure, it turned into a Nor'easter that closed the airports a day before the storm even hit, canceling our flight and making us scramble to get down to FL.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Who has experience going to the expo later Wednesday afternoon (3-4pm ish). Is it going to be mega-crazy or just kind of crazy?


I was there about that time last year. Bib pickup was a non-event: in and out, no lines (technically, there was a rope queue to enter the building, but it was moving at a speedy pace the entire time - it probably wasn't necessary, but I suppose served to make for no lines once inside.) Merchandise was the same. The only thing that had a looong line was the pick-up spot for pre-purchased items.



Tall Todd said:


> Prefacing this with I'm a lousy runner, maybe a 1:10 10k and 2:45-50 half. So I'm in whatever corral or put myself really far back in the group, because I'm pretty self-conscious about not being in other people's way...
> All that being said I really find it frustrating to have to dodge people walking within the first 3/4 mile, add to that that they are in large groups four to seven wide. I'd like to say "I understand, they're having their good time too."
> Any suggestions, other than 'deal with it.' I really don't feel comfortable pushing myself to the front of the corral. This would probably only put me that much closer too catching up to the slower people in the earlier corral. I dunno...


So, I first need to say stop calling yourself a "lousy runner." It's bad for self-motivation and confidence, and, frankly, there are a whole lot more of us here who are considerably slower!  
There _will_ be walkers and run-walkers - there's just no way around that. But I can only think of one time out of all of my many rD races where I saw a large group walking in a line across the course; I start from one of the back corrals, where there are plenty of walkers, and have no trouble keeping my preferred pace for 90% of a race. Honest. Best thing I ever did was reconcile my mind to the fact that rD races are crowded and there WILL be times I can only travel at the prevailing speed. It never lasts long and I'm back to doing my own thing quickly. It's very liberating, I find, to know, accept and roll with it, versus spending mental and physical energy fighting the inevitable.


----------



## cavepig

Tall Todd said:


> Prefacing this with I'm a lousy runner, maybe a 1:10 10k and 2:45-50 half. So I'm in whatever corral or put myself really far back in the group, because I'm pretty self-conscious about not being in other people's way...
> All that being said I really find it frustrating to have to dodge people walking within the first 3/4 mile, add to that that they are in large groups four to seven wide. I'd like to say "I understand, they're having their good time too."
> Any suggestions, other than 'deal with it.' I really don't feel comfortable pushing myself to the front of the corral. This would probably only put me that much closer too catching up to the slower people in the earlier corral. I dunno...


  Personally, I would just go to the front of your corral and yeah "deal with it".  I know that's not what you want to hear but there are so many types of runners, walkers, run/walkers doing the races we have to just go with the flow as we aren't the only ones out there.   We don't know why they are walking at the start, we don't know it's to have a good time or planned intervals or what.    You can always stay off in the grass as you'll run into way less people out there (I've done it when I was really sick one year).



LSUlakes said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Please make it colder so I dont die!!!!


Right!  It's the humidity that will worry me if it's high.  Sure, corral waiting will be comfortable, but 26 miles in warm/humid will be very uncomfortable. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Also made a hoodie for around the parks. Well, I didn’t make it, just the design on it. The Mickey bar didn’t get centered right so it looks a bit off but I’m excited to wear it!
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 373053
> 
> Haven’t decided which design to put on the front yet:
> 1st choice is running Minnie
> View attachment 373054
> 2nd choice is running stick figure with ears and bow
> View attachment 373055


 That is adorable!  How fun!


----------



## PrincessV

Weather is being weird down here in FL. It's been unseasonably warm this week - up into the mid-80s in Orlando! - thanks to a ridge north and west of us keeping cooler air away and pulling warm, moist air up from the Caribbean. Long range forecasts have been assuming that would change next week... until now. A front is expected to come through tomorrow, dropping temps for a couple days, but then it looks like it'll warm up again next week. Right now, it's showing highs in the 70s, lows in the 50s, but if we get another situation like we're in now, it could go warmer. OTOH if a cold front does come along and dip far south, it could cool off fast, a la 2017. For folks who really need to pack now, I'd truly bring as many options as you can. For the rest of us, stay tuned...


----------



## AFwifelife

@Tall Todd until you get yourself to corral A and be right at the front, you will always deal with walkers (and even then one of the elites might be wanting a slow day lol). I do agree though that you will still want to be as far forward in your corral that you can be. You will catch up to the walkers in the earlier corrals but there are less and less as you move up. For W&D, we started in Corral F, wave 2 and didn’t experience too much traffic at all. It’s a smaller race but we left behind the masses pretty easily.


----------



## BFD

I have a question for everyone.

I really just started running consistently last January. Since then, I've done a few 5ks and a couple 10ks, and I'm getting ready for my first half marathon next week with all of you. I've been following a @DopeyBadger training plan pretty religiously since August, when I started training for my first 10k. I have a chalkboard in my living room, and every week, for almost 6 months now, I write on it my schedule for the next few days, so I can see at a glance what I'm supposed to run each day. And I'm starting to feel extremely anxious about cleaning off that chalkboard for the last time. Does anyone else ever get that anxiety, about finishing up a training plan?

There have been times during training when I couldn't wait to get back to doing my own thing, but now I'm starting to feel like I might be a little lost after I reach my goal. I do have the Princess 10k in February, but I don't feel like I need to do any specific training for that, since that distance is a regular part of my repertoire now. I have some ideas for some things I want to work on, like maybe concentrate on getting faster and just improving my 5k time, or something like that.

I am also trying to keep reminding myself that I have not finished the half marathon yet and I need to keep concentrating on that before I start looking past it. But I just wondered if anyone else had dealt with this kind of thing before and what you do to work through it.


----------



## rteetz

Today's weather update


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 373098



Still pretty promising.  I like that Sunday seems to cool off a touch.  Like I said before, I'll take whatever we get so long as I'm not wearing a stocking cap and a winter coat to the parks!


----------



## BigEeyore

I am really trying to not get too attached to that amazing forecast, knowing how things go in FL! But it seems like it's not really changing much over the last several days so that's something.  

I read an article once about "perfect running weather" - they did studies on how people did running in various temps and 50 degrees was determined to be the ideal temp.  So here's hoping we get something that looks like that!


----------



## lhermiston

BFD said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I really just started running consistently last January. Since then, I've done a few 5ks and a couple 10ks, and I'm getting ready for my first half marathon next week with all of you. I've been following a @DopeyBadger training plan pretty religiously since August, when I started training for my first 10k. I have a chalkboard in my living room, and every week, for almost 6 months now, I write on it my schedule for the next few days, so I can see at a glance what I'm supposed to run each day. And I'm starting to feel extremely anxious about cleaning off that chalkboard for the last time. Does anyone else ever get that anxiety, about finishing up a training plan?
> 
> There have been times during training when I couldn't wait to get back to doing my own thing, but now I'm starting to feel like I might be a little lost after I reach my goal. I do have the Princess 10k in February, but I don't feel like I need to do any specific training for that, since that distance is a regular part of my repertoire now. I have some ideas for some things I want to work on, like maybe concentrate on getting faster and just improving my 5k time, or something like that.
> 
> I am also trying to keep reminding myself that I have not finished the half marathon yet and I need to keep concentrating on that before I start looking past it. But I just wondered if anyone else had dealt with this kind of thing before and what you do to work through it.



Two cents: first, enjoy your half. You’ve done the training and that in and of itself is a success. The race is your victory lap. 

Second, just find your next goal. After my first HM, I said, “Well, let’s see if I can do a full.”


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Still pretty promising.  I like that Sunday seems to cool off a touch.  Like I said before, I'll take whatever we get so long as I'm not wearing a stocking cap and a winter coat to the parks!


Yep I’m with you. I don’t want to wear a winter coat to the parks this year.


----------



## BFD

lhermiston said:


> Second, just find your next goal. After my first HM, I said, “Well, let’s see if I can do a full.”



That is something that's been rolling around in the back of my head. But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> View attachment 373098



Here's Weather Underground which will show a bit more info about actual race time temps predictions:

 

5k (5am to 7:30am) - T+D of 102 to 107 (pace adjustment of +0.5%)
10k (5am to 8:00am) - T+D of 115 to 117 (pace adjustment of +1%)
HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 117 to 125 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
M (5am to 1:30pm) - not yet available

Data shows that in most areas of the country, these types of predictive forecasts don't beat historical averages until about 5 days out.  Precipitation isn't as good as historical weather until 48 hrs out.  But from experience, FL seems to have a much higher level of variability than other places in the US.  Trust the locals.

Given these possible forecasts, if I were coming from the north and training in 30s right now I'd seriously consider starting some heat acclimation training to dampen the effects of the rise in temps.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep I’m with you. I don’t want to wear a winter coat to the parks this year.



Preach!



BFD said:


> That is something that's been rolling around in the back of my head. But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.



Yup, hence the need (in my opinion) to just focus on the half and enjoy that experience. Soak it all in. It’s a really fun and unique environment.


----------



## Bree

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's Weather Underground which will show a bit more info about actual race time temps predictions:
> 
> View attachment 373127
> 
> 5k (5am to 7:30am) - T+D of 102 to 107 (pace adjustment of +0.5%)
> 10k (5am to 8:00am) - T+D of 115 to 117 (pace adjustment of +1%)
> HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 117 to 125 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
> M (5am to 1:30pm) - not yet available
> 
> Data shows that in most areas of the country, these types of predictive forecasts don't beat historical averages until about 5 days out.  Precipitation isn't as good as historical weather until 48 hrs out.  But from experience, FL seems to have a much higher level of variability than other places in the US.  Trust the locals.
> 
> Given these possible forecasts, if I were coming from the north and training in 30s right now I'd seriously consider starting some heat acclimation training to dampen the effects of the rise in temps.



All this!!! I'm a local. I don't even trust the forecast the night before. Humidity here really wipes you out more than you will think it will. I have my fingers crossed for a cold front, but I know many of you are coming from the arctic north and want the heat. This girl would rather freeze in a corral to have perfect running weather than run in damp humid air, blazing sun and wet clothes.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's Weather Underground which will show a bit more info about actual race time temps predictions:
> 
> View attachment 373127
> 
> 5k (5am to 7:30am) - T+D of 102 to 107 (pace adjustment of +0.5%)
> 10k (5am to 8:00am) - T+D of 115 to 117 (pace adjustment of +1%)
> HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 117 to 125 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
> M (5am to 1:30pm) - not yet available
> 
> Data shows that in most areas of the country, these types of predictive forecasts don't beat historical averages until about 5 days out.  Precipitation isn't as good as historical weather until 48 hrs out.  But from experience, FL seems to have a much higher level of variability than other places in the US.  Trust the locals.
> 
> Given these possible forecasts, if I were coming from the north and training in 30s right now I'd seriously consider starting some heat acclimation training to dampen the effects of the rise in temps.


I’m not worried. I don’t mind running in 50s, 60s or 70s. I just don’t want what we had last year. Our winter in WI as I’m sure you know has been kind of warm recently compared to normal anyways.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> I’m not worried. I don’t mind running in 50s, 60s or 70s. I just don’t want what we had last year. Our winter in WI as I’m sure you know has been kind of warm recently compared to normal anyways.



Absolutely not as bad as recent past years.  I remember training in many sub-zero days.  I'm not sure we've even hit sub-zero this training cycle.  Bit bummed personally to be missing out on this mostly awesome training weather.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Absolutely not as bad as recent past years.  I remember training in many sub-zero days.  I'm not sure we've even hit sub-zero this training cycle.  Bit bummed personally to be missing out on this mostly awesome training weather.


Yep I’ve been very glad to not have to layer as much as I normally do.


----------



## jennamfeo

Arizona hasn't gotten above 55 for the past week. Right now it is 34* at 8:30am. REALLY looking forward to the weather in Florida.


----------



## a-mad

OK, another question for ya'll.

We have never used Magical Express before.  We are looking forward to using it this trip.  We are taking a RedEye and will be arriving at 5:09AM at MCO on Wednesday the 9th.  Our original plan was to check-in to our room at BCV online prior to our trip, tag our checked bags with Magical Express tags, head straight to the busses with our carry-ons after we arrive, head to BCV and have them store our carry-on bags then head to the parks.  We would spend some time in the parks until we see that our rooms are ready, than at some point we'd head back, retrieve our carry-on bags, get into our rooms (hopefully with our checked luggage there), then head to the Expo.

I was talking to a guy at work today who frequents WDW at least annually, and said when they take a RedEye they don't check their bags with Magical Express tags, but retrieve them from the baggage carousel, haul them to the bus and still take Magical Express, but just stow all their luggage at the hotel while they're in the parks waiting for their room to be ready.

I re-read my documentation from Magical Express and it states that the service for checked bags are for arriving flights starting at 5am through 10pm - so it appears our arriving flight would qualify.

For those that perhaps have taken a RedEye, or have arrived at odd hours... do you recommend one plan over the other?  Have any of you dealt with any issues at using Magical Express and checked luggage when you're unable to get right to your room upon arrival?

Thanks in advance... (again!)


----------



## PrincessV

This Floridian has already worn every pair of tights and long sleeve shirt I own at least once this season: I'm good now. I've been enjoying the humidity and warmer temps this week! 50s is still pretty cool for me for the short races - it's only the marathon that concerns me some. I just keep reminding myself that it's nearly impossible for it to be so warm as to be uncomfortable for me, I thrive in warm and humid conditions, and an ice-cold beer will be a LOT more appealing at mile 25 if it's warm out.


----------



## rteetz

a-mad said:


> OK, another question for ya'll.
> 
> We have never used Magical Express before.  We are looking forward to using it this trip.  We are taking a RedEye and will be arriving at 5:09AM at MCO on Wednesday the 9th.  Our original plan was to check-in to our room at BCV online prior to our trip, tag our checked bags with Magical Express tags, head straight to the busses with our carry-ons after we arrive, head to BCV and have them store our carry-on bags then head to the parks.  We would spend some time in the parks until we see that our rooms are ready, than at some point we'd head back, retrieve our carry-on bags, get into our rooms (hopefully with our checked luggage there), then head to the Expo.
> 
> I was talking to a guy at work today who frequents WDW at least annually, and said when they take a RedEye they don't check their bags with Magical Express tags, but retrieve them from the baggage carousel, haul them to the bus and still take Magical Express, but just stow all their luggage at the hotel while they're in the parks waiting for their room to be ready.
> 
> I re-read my documentation from Magical Express and it states that the service for checked bags are for arriving flights starting at 5am through 10pm - so it appears our arriving flight would qualify.
> 
> For those that perhaps have taken a RedEye, or have arrived at odd hours... do you recommend one plan over the other?  Have any of you dealt with any issues at using Magical Express and checked luggage when you're unable to get right to your room upon arrival?
> 
> Thanks in advance... (again!)


It really depends on what you want to do. You arrive in the time frame that DME takes luggage. If you don’t need anything in your checked luggage I would just let DME handle it. If there is something you want/need take it yourself on the bus. Because your room likely won’t be ready that early Disney will hold you luggage whether it’s through DME or if you give it to bell services until your room is ready. Bell services will deliver it to your room for you too when it’s ready.


----------



## croach

a-mad said:


> OK, another question for ya'll.
> 
> We have never used Magical Express before.  We are looking forward to using it this trip.  We are taking a RedEye and will be arriving at 5:09AM at MCO on Wednesday the 9th.  Our original plan was to check-in to our room at BCV online prior to our trip, tag our checked bags with Magical Express tags, head straight to the busses with our carry-ons after we arrive, head to BCV and have them store our carry-on bags then head to the parks.  We would spend some time in the parks until we see that our rooms are ready, than at some point we'd head back, retrieve our carry-on bags, get into our rooms (hopefully with our checked luggage there), then head to the Expo.
> 
> I was talking to a guy at work today who frequents WDW at least annually, and said when they take a RedEye they don't check their bags with Magical Express tags, but retrieve them from the baggage carousel, haul them to the bus and still take Magical Express, but just stow all their luggage at the hotel while they're in the parks waiting for their room to be ready.
> 
> I re-read my documentation from Magical Express and it states that the service for checked bags are for arriving flights starting at 5am through 10pm - so it appears our arriving flight would qualify.
> 
> For those that perhaps have taken a RedEye, or have arrived at odd hours... do you recommend one plan over the other?  Have any of you dealt with any issues at using Magical Express and checked luggage when you're unable to get right to your room upon arrival?
> 
> Thanks in advance... (again!)



I’ve arrived after hours and had to pick up my own bag. No problems with that. But if you’re arriving in the timeframe then use the service. Skip the baggage carousel and go straight to the bus. Granted at that time of morning you may still be waiting around a bit, but at least you don’t have to fool around with luggage.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

a-mad said:


> OK, another question for ya'll.
> 
> We have never used Magical Express before.  We are looking forward to using it this trip.  We are taking a RedEye and will be arriving at 5:09AM at MCO on Wednesday the 9th.  Our original plan was to check-in to our room at BCV online prior to our trip, tag our checked bags with Magical Express tags, head straight to the busses with our carry-ons after we arrive, head to BCV and have them store our carry-on bags then head to the parks.  We would spend some time in the parks until we see that our rooms are ready, than at some point we'd head back, retrieve our carry-on bags, get into our rooms (hopefully with our checked luggage there), then head to the Expo.
> 
> I was talking to a guy at work today who frequents WDW at least annually, and said when they take a RedEye they don't check their bags with Magical Express tags, but retrieve them from the baggage carousel, haul them to the bus and still take Magical Express, but just stow all their luggage at the hotel while they're in the parks waiting for their room to be ready.
> 
> I re-read my documentation from Magical Express and it states that the service for checked bags are for arriving flights starting at 5am through 10pm - so it appears our arriving flight would qualify.
> 
> For those that perhaps have taken a RedEye, or have arrived at odd hours... do you recommend one plan over the other?  Have any of you dealt with any issues at using Magical Express and checked luggage when you're unable to get right to your room upon arrival?
> 
> Thanks in advance... (again!)



If you don't need your luggage, let them handle the work... we are arriving after 11pm and have to go claim our bags... Kind of bummed about it, not a big deal, I'm just spoiled to letting Disney do the work.  Have a great trip!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon? 

Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


No headphones for me. I take in the atmosphere. There is so much going on with DJs, music, characters, etc.


----------



## at227

BFD said:


> That is something that's been rolling around in the back of my head. But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.



I ran my first half in 2013 vowed never to run again. 3 years later I ran the full and 1 year later I got Dopey Fever! These races can be addicting! This year just the half for me, thankfully considering I'm still limping from a broken toe
Have fun, make sure to enjoy the half and take a moment to look up at the race course and appreciate the crowds and energy (I always forget to do this and regret it later on).


----------



## Princess KP

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


Working on my playlist right now!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


I usually run without headphones or music for the same reason as @rteetz BUT I just got some Aftershokz so I will probably wear those during the Marathon only so I can listen to some music during the boring parts. Shoot, maybe during the Half too because that course is desolate.


----------



## steph0808

I never run with headphones or music. I enjoy the peace (when out on the trail) or atmosphere (at Disney). 

There is always noise at my house, so I enjoy the quiet when I'm running!


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


ALWAYS headphones (earbuds) for me! 1. they dampen ambient noise, which I need to do to preserve my sanity at noisy races, and 2. listening to music ranks as one of my greatest joys in life, and running is the only time I have to indulge in it. Already made my Marathon playlist for this year and have tested it on a couple long runs. It's heavy on disco, rap, and dancehall reggae this year.


----------



## croach

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



Disney is one of the few times I run without headphones. Just like to hear all the stuff going on around me, even it’s just the sound of shoes on the road. Plus I have to concentrate on character names for the text group or people make fun of me.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Disney is one of the few times I run without headphones. Just like to hear all the stuff going on around me, even it’s just the sound of shoes on the road. Plus I have to concentrate on character names for the text group or people make fun of me.


We make fun of you regardless


----------



## Dis_Yoda

croach said:


> Disney is one of the few times I run without headphones. Just like to hear all the stuff going on around me, even it’s just the sound of shoes on the road. Plus I have to concentrate on character names for the text group or people make fun of me.


I can’t wait for your descriptions this time!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> We make fun of you regardless



Touché


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I’m making a playlist for the half because I really want to get my time goal. Usually I run without music though during the races.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



Probably nothing for the 5K/10K. I'll bring them along for the half/full for the looooooooooooong stretches of nothing on the main roads. I have just one giant running playlist in Spotify that I shuffle play. It's something like 17 hours worth of music right now. If I hear a song I like I add it. I've got everything in there...country, metal, pop, latin, christian, 80's, 70's....I love never knowing what song is next!


----------



## Bulldogmommy

Bree said:


> Probably nothing for the 5K/10K. I'll bring them along for the half/full for the looooooooooooong stretches of nothing on the main roads. I have just one giant running playlist in Spotify that I shuffle play. It's something like 17 hours worth of music right now. If I hear a song I like I add it. I've got everything in there...country, metal, pop, latin, christian, 80's, 70's....I love never knowing what song is next!



Ditto here... no buds for the 5K and 10K... but I need noise for those open road stretches... I just pause when I hit the parks!


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> Given these possible forecasts, if I were coming from the north and training in 30s right now I'd seriously consider starting some heat acclimation training to dampen the effects of the rise in temps.


Luckily it has been pretty warm in the Northeast. I went out New Years Day and it was 55° and sunny. I prefer cooler temps but I can deal with 50's and 60's for running.


----------



## Rory CB

BFD said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I really just started running consistently last January. Since then, I've done a few 5ks and a couple 10ks, and I'm getting ready for my first half marathon next week with all of you. I've been following a @DopeyBadger training plan pretty religiously since August, when I started training for my first 10k. I have a chalkboard in my living room, and every week, for almost 6 months now, I write on it my schedule for the next few days, so I can see at a glance what I'm supposed to run each day. And I'm starting to feel extremely anxious about cleaning off that chalkboard for the last time. Does anyone else ever get that anxiety, about finishing up a training plan?
> 
> There have been times during training when I couldn't wait to get back to doing my own thing, but now I'm starting to feel like I might be a little lost after I reach my goal. I do have the Princess 10k in February, but I don't feel like I need to do any specific training for that, since that distance is a regular part of my repertoire now. I have some ideas for some things I want to work on, like maybe concentrate on getting faster and just improving my 5k time, or something like that.
> 
> I am also trying to keep reminding myself that I have not finished the half marathon yet and I need to keep concentrating on that before I start looking past it. But I just wondered if anyone else had dealt with this kind of thing before and what you do to work through it.



FWIW what I find works for me, and maybe it will help you: I have short, medium, and long term "goals" for my running year, that way after a big milestone race , I can take some time to relax but already know what I am aiming for when I get back into training mode rather than maintenance mode after a race. That keeps me focused on keeping my running base knowing it is building to my next goal.

i.e. my goals for this year are: get back into 5K shape for a race in April/May (sub-22 5K), and in the fall I am aiming for a sub-21 5K.

Good luck on the half marathon! Your training should guide you at this point (@DopeyBadger has some amazing training spreadsheets , I've used them in the past)


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.


----------



## huskies90

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon? Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


I will have my normal 650+ song 50+ hour playlist streaming as always. I will turn it down so I can still hear everything around me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.



@lhermiston with the jokes! 

(Good thing I'm much slower than you...)


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.


Bet you don't.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I do one earbud in. I'll have a few playlists available, but may also pause the music if I like what's playing around me.



lhermiston said:


> No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.



Yes please!


----------



## BFD

Rory CB said:


> Good luck on the half marathon! Your training should guide you at this point (@DopeyBadger has some amazing training spreadsheets , I've used them in the past)



Thanks--that's kindof what's been guiding me. I've just trusted that if I follow the plan, I'll get where I want to be, and it's worked so far. That training plan has gotten me further than I ever thought I'd go. So I'm feeling fairly confident and enjoying my first ever taper.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.


I would love it!


----------



## Simba's Girl

huskies90 said:


> I was just hoping I did not have to sweat it this year after getting flights canceled last year and having to drive to DC through the snow to get to a flight that wasn't canceled and/or sold out.  That is why I booked two sets of flights for the four of us this year - both Monday and Tuesday nights - to mitigate the risk.
> 
> I agree as of right now, it looks like it will not be bad in Hartford. But it also seems like they don't really know until it gets closer.  When I saw @JulieODC 's post last night, I went back to the Marathon 2018 thread and followed the progression of the Northeast storm and it started the exact same way...1-3 inches possible with most of it coming after I would have already departed and/or most of it missing us to the East.  As it got closer to departure, it turned into a Nor'easter that closed the airports a day before the storm even hit, canceling our flight and making us scramble to get down to FL.



Yup. Luckily we got out that night before that big storm. I do remember having more than a week's lead time on it last year though. I actually got in a bit of a tiff with someone on here by saying "that's what they always say and usually they're wrong"...guess who was eating her words? I already warned DH that we might have to change his flight.



run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I find headphones generally distracting for my running. HOWEVER that may be a good thing around WWOS so IDK...maybe I'll wear them.


----------



## cburnett11

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



My wife and I are doing the marathon and have a playlist that she put together that we will both be listening to.  It's a mix of Disney Park/Movie music as well as some other relatively current music.  We sorta have it setup to correspond where we'll generally be on the course.  In areas where I'd rather focus on the sounds actually going on around me, I'll just simply turn down my earbuds until I want them back on.  Our earbuds allow quite a bit of ambient sound anyways, so they work well for us to switch back and forth in races or for conversation during training.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> I can’t wait for your descriptions this time!



I'm looking forward to being part of the group text this year.  It sounds like a lot of fun!

Also, I don't run with headphones in, so no music for me during the race.


----------



## hotblooded

Bree said:


> All this!!! I'm a local. I don't even trust the forecast the night before. Humidity here really wipes you out more than you will think it will. I have my fingers crossed for a cold front, but I know many of you are coming from the arctic north and want the heat. This girl would rather freeze in a corral to have perfect running weather than run in damp humid air, blazing sun and wet clothes.


I think some people are forgetting just how much harder it is to run a half or marathon in humid weather above 65. Hot and humid races à la the half marathon in 2013 and the ToT 10-miler in 2012 were downright miserable.


----------



## ZellyB

hotblooded said:


> I think some people are forgetting just how much harder it is to run a half or marathon in humid weather above 65. Hot and humid races à la the half marathon in 2013 and the ToT 10-miler in 2012 were downright miserable.



I'm not forgetting, but for me, I don't worry about time or pace for Disney races, so I just slow down to compensate.  The race is the main reason we choose to go in January but not the only reason for our trip, so I try to hope for a good balance between decent running temps and enjoyable Disney parks/Florida weather since it's my escape for the cold midwest.  These temps look like 50s and 60s likely for much of the running time and that's not horrible temps.  Now, back in 2013 when it was in the upper 80s by the time we finished?  UGH.


----------



## tidefan

Hey, quick question:  Has anyone tried using TENS on a muscle pull other than on the back?  I am trying it on my thigh/quad to see if it helps.  This has been the most frustrating injury!


----------



## pluto377

I’ll definitely have my earbuds and music. I love running with music. Going to start working on my playlists today. I got Bluetooth headphones for Christmas so I’m really excited about them and glad I won’t have an annoying wire to deal with. 

Getting a little concerned about the threat of snow up here on Wednesday. Hoping I don’t have to drive!

Just finished my last long run of 7 miles. Had to do it a few days early because of work and travel schedules for my dh. But it felt good and I think I’m ready. Trying to figure out which shoes to wear which day. Today’s pair felt hard as rocks so those will be for 5k. 3 more short runs to go!

Also I wanted to give a shout out to whoever mentioned FlipBelt about a million pages back. I got one a few weeks ago and I love it! I usually put stuff in my jacket pockets but it will be too warm for that so the belt is perfect!


----------



## camaker

hotblooded said:


> I think some people are forgetting just how much harder it is to run a half or marathon in humid weather above 65. Hot and humid races à la the half marathon in 2013 and the ToT 10-miler in 2012 were downright miserable.



Hey, you cold weather folks got your chance in 2017 and 2018.  Let us warmer weather folks have a turn this year!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm planning on music and earbuds.  They have easily accessible controls so I can pause the music when there's on-course stuff going on and start it again when I need the music.


----------



## wdvak

I will have headphones in part of the time. I might want in the corral to calm down - well unless I find some of you folks to talk to - and if I feel I need a boost on the long highway stretches.


----------



## wdvak

You can all thank me for any heat and humidity. I told you early on that since I signed up and would be coming from very dry cold Alaska winter it would be hot and humid   For me the humidity is a big factor to deal with, but I’m going to fun anyway.


----------



## Neon Cactus

BFD said:


> That is something that's been rolling around in the back of my head. But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.



I did my first marathon 3 years ago because I'd always wanted to do the WDW marathon.  I intended for it to be a one and done, and then found out about the Coast to Coast challenge and the did the 10k/Half challenge there.  Then a friend wanted to run a marathon so I did the LA Marathon with him.  And I again said never again.  Then I came back to Disney World in July with my daughters and started thinking about how much fun it had been to do it and decided I needed a challenge and signed up again.  You can always look around your area or in places you want to travel and find everything from 5Ks to half marathons that would be fun for you and do those.


----------



## apdebord

Honestly, if that weather trend holds up for the marathon, I am here for it. T&D has been 140+ these last few runs so I feel prepared for that forecast. 

No earbuds for Disney races as I run with DH and we talk the whole time. But if I were alone, I’d probably use them for non-park time. 



tidefan said:


> Hey, quick question:  Has anyone tried using TENS on a muscle pull other than on the back?  I am trying it on my thigh/quad to see if it helps.  This has been the most frustrating injury!



I use my TENS on my calf and thigh. I think it helps. I do like to use a heating pad prior as well, then stretch after.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Rundugrun said:


> We don’t arrive until Thursday afternoon. Hopefully the expo has some decent toys available still. The good news is I called today and was able to get a reservation for Cinderella’s castle for Saturday night at 5:30pm. I’ve never been, can anyone let me know if it’s worth the price?


The cost is such a subjective thing for that restaurant.  I've dined there twice, once on a family trip back in 1994 when it was named King Stefan's Banquet Hall (apparently a reference to a tradition of naming your dining hall after your closest ally since King Stefan is Aurora's father in Sleeping Beauty) and again in 2012 to celebrate my first Coast to Coast.  In my opinion you dine in the castle for the atmosphere and magic of dining in the castle.  While the food is fine, it's not on the same level as that at similarly priced Disney World restaurants.



a-mad said:


> For those that perhaps have taken a RedEye, or have arrived at odd hours... do you recommend one plan over the other? Have any of you dealt with any issues at using Magical Express and checked luggage when you're unable to get right to your room upon arrival?


For Dark Side 2017 and 2018, I took a redeye and arrived after 5:00am.  I had no issues either time.  The greater trick was having to wait for the buses to start running to the expo or parks.



run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


I'm working on a playlist.  The tentative plan is to keep it in reserve for the latter half of the marathon since I don't trust the battery to last the entire 6-7 hours of my presumed race length and because I believe the music will help provide a boost and/or distraction as needed.  The playlist is a mix of Disney songs and Star Wars music with a few songs from the Mormon Tabernacle Choir thrown in for good measure.  

I always have the volume down low enough so that I can hear everything going on around me.


----------



## Neon Cactus

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I will definitely have headphones, though I keep the volume down to hear others coming around me.  I fully believe the reason I finished my first marathon was my playlist and my Hoka shoes.  I usually try to run two songs, walk one.  It's lots of Disney music of course (Circle of Life and Go the Distance always are my first two) and there are park specific songs like Grim Grinning Ghosts and Yo Ho in MK for example.  Then towards the later parts of the race, that's when AC/DC and Van Halen kick in.  I've found through trial and error that Pink's music is also good for running and for some reason, there's a live version of Bruce Springsteen's Cadillac Ranch that's a great song to run to.  Then again, when I hit Mile 25, I took the headphones out and just enjoyed the atmosphere of the last mile.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



Being my first RunDisney events, I want to soak it all up and enjoy the crowds and entertainment. For the 5 and 10k, I will probably not bring headphones. For the half and full, I am planning on bringing headphones and putting them on once we begin running on the highways/boring parts.

For the long, straight parts Chet Faker/Flume works for me, but if I want to pick up my pace (likely after the halfway mark), I'll switch to Spanish rap/reggaeton Residente/ PJ Sin Suela (for my Hispanic folks here) and will be using Pandora premium.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

croach said:


> Disney is one of the few times I run without headphones. Just like to hear all the stuff going on around me, even it’s just the sound of shoes on the road. Plus I have to concentrate on character names for the text group or people make fun of me.


I'm still new to the boards. Are you doing a group text? How can I PM you my info to be included?

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I'm still new to the boards. Are you doing a group text? How can I PM you my info to be included?
> 
> Thanks!


Click on the profile and select start conversation to PM.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Livelovedance said:


> Is anyone here braving the expo early on the first day? If so, can someone post here on the availability of pins and magnets? I'm running Princess weekend (doing the challenge and the 5K, but it will be my first half marathon), and I'm torn between preordering either the challenge or half marathon bundle to ensure I can get a pin and magnet, or waiting until I get to the expo so I can use my AP discount and get only the pins/magnets I want for each race (instead of paying full price for 3 pins from the same race). I know there are no guarantees but the reports on the lack of pins at Wine and Dine makes me nervous!



It really depends on what pins you want:  race logo, medal replica or "I did it".  Last year at Marathon Weekend the pins went really fast on Wednesday; I was back at the expo on Friday and they had some of them restocked but not all.  I do not remember the status of the magnets.



jhoannam said:


> Has anyone fallen off the wagon this week? I haven't ran since Saturday.



I just got back on the wagon this week.  The last two weeks of December were a virtual wipe out (2 of 10 runs occurred) so I knew I needed to get going again.



BFD said:


> That is something that's been rolling around in the back of my head. But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.



You sound like me this time last year.  Finish your half (and you will).  Then think about what you want to do for a few weeks; I ended up signing up for 2 other half marathons (one was a miserable experience and the other a good) and will be doing my first marathon in a few days.  Like others have mentioned having a series of goals, or just some "fun" races on the schedule helps with keeping you going.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I have both 7 hours of podcasts and 7 hours of music set up.  Podcasts are all "Lectures in History" for the sole reason that they are typically an hour long and are also stand alone casts.  Music is every high tempo song from iTunes (country, rock, pop and a few Disney).  While I typically only listen to podcasts while training I learned during my last half that there are times I need a driving beat to keep moving so I'll have that ready to go when needed.  Like SarahDisney I will use one earphone.

As for the weather topic, I would really, really like Sunday to be a high of 60 and cloudy until 2 pm.  As a slower runner, not having the sun beating down on me for hours while on the blacktop would be nice.


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> Given these possible forecasts, if I were coming from the north and training in 30s right now I'd seriously consider starting some heat acclimation training to dampen the effects of the rise in temps.


  Does this really work?  We'll be above average till I leave, so when I run it will be in the 30s.  Normally, I wouldn't bundle up, but will wearing extra layers really help to prepare for the humidity?   Even if just a little a bit I may do this, I only have 4-5 runs left here.



run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?


  I always run without music so same for the races.  



lhermiston said:


> No headphones for me. I’m going to bring a small Bluetooth speaker and blast “it’s a small world” on repeat.


 You really should!  I ran past a lady last year with her music on full blast for all to hear.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> Does this really work? We'll be above average till I leave, so when I run it will be in the 30s. Normally, I wouldn't bundle up, but will wearing extra layers really help to prepare for the humidity? Even if just a little a bit I may do this, I only have 4-5 runs left here.



The research I've read supports the idea.  In practice, I've done it myself.  Now obviously I don't have a cross control of myself running Disney under the same fitness/race conditions to say with complete certainty that it did improve my ability to race (or even if not choosing to race making whatever pace you choose "feel" normal).  But with that being said, I came very close to what I predicted my time to be.  So I am very confident from a personal standpoint that when these types of situations arise in the future I will always err on the side of heat acclimation training.  Even if the temps suddenly drop back to where you were training you have little to lose.  It just makes the last few taper workouts at home a tad more miserable sweating up a storm.

Ask yourself personally, when the seasons start to change from Winter->Spring->Summer and the heat and humidity rise, doesn't a temp+dew of X feel awful (X being self defined)?  But after a few weeks the temp+dew continues to rise and X+20 feels awful.  But the moment the temp+dew drops back down to X, suddenly X doesn't feel as bad anymore.  This is a normal cycle for most all of us as the seasons change.  Attempting to recreate this situation in a "micro-climate" around your body can help elicit a similar response.  The body is forcing adaptations to account for the different environmental conditions that are being forced upon it.  Will it work just the same as actually training in those temps?  Likely not 100% matched.  But it does help thin out the blood and increase the sweat rate which are things that can help the body in hotter/more humid conditions.


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> What was your POT submission?  That'll be useful data because I have someone with a POT that was 5 off A as well and someone else who was just inside A cutoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is way off.  You seem solidly in C (1:53-2:07) based on my guess.  But her HM of a 1:57 is being equated to a 4:30-5:00 marathon.  She would had to have a Rigel conversion just over a 1.20 instead of a 1.06 like the rest of the calculations.  If she somehow even mistakenly chose a 10 mile POT instead of a HM that wouldn't make sense either because a 1:57:23 10 miler would be a non-submittable POT (cutoff of 1:56:30).  I'm sure you've already told her to do so, but I would definitely think this is a case that warrants emailing Track Shack to double check their conversion.



Sorry this is so late, but I submitted a 50:22 10k


----------



## TheHamm

For those of you who park post race, what do you put in your gear check bag?

I learned DH made a 7dmt FP for 9am on Saturday, and there is no chance I can finish the half (I assume in corral E and looking for a >2.5 hr finish), bus to Pop, shower, and return to MK by the time our FP expires.  Adult trip with out short people, I want to finally ride this!  So, I am finishing and going to MK!
I am not sure what else I would need other than a change of clothes and sneakers, and maybe a wash cloth or wipes?  My giant grin at finishing AND finally riding the ride will be enough for me to ignore all the side eye from being a disheveled and probably smelly mess, but I'd prefer not to be uncomfortable.


----------



## croach

TheHamm said:


> For those of you who park post race, what do you put in your gear check bag?
> 
> I learned DH made a 7dmt FP for 9am on Saturday, and there is no chance I can finish the half (I assume in corral E and looking for a >2.5 hr finish), bus to Pop, shower, and return to MK by the time our FP expires.  Adult trip with out short people, I want to finally ride this!  So, I am finishing and going to MK!
> I am not sure what else I would need other than a change of clothes and sneakers, and maybe a wash cloth or wipes?  My giant grin at finishing AND finally riding the ride will be enough for me to ignore all the side eye from being a disheveled and probably smelly mess, but I'd prefer not to be uncomfortable.



I always throw a towel in my bag so I can wipe down or put on the seat on the bus. Body wipes are your friend - you can buy some big sport ones on Amazon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> Sorry this is so late, but I submitted a 50:22 10k



Thanks for the data!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Just curious, as a friend and I have both talked about moving to the Orlando area in about four years when my youngest daughter graduates high school and is off to college.  Do they have any special medal if you run every Run Disney half or more in a year at Disney World?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Neon Cactus said:


> Just curious, as a friend and I have both talked about moving to the Orlando area in about four years when my youngest daughter graduates high school and is off to college.  Do they have any special medal if you run every Run Disney half or more in a year at Disney World?


Nope

You have the gift of knowing you give Disney too much money


----------



## jaxonp

Neon Cactus said:


> Just curious, as a friend and I have both talked about moving to the Orlando area in about four years when my youngest daughter graduates high school and is off to college.  Do they have any special medal if you run every Run Disney half or more in a year at Disney World?


 No but I’m surprised RD hasn’t done thi$


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> For those of you who park post race, what do you put in your gear check bag?
> 
> I learned DH made a 7dmt FP for 9am on Saturday, and there is no chance I can finish the half (I assume in corral E and looking for a >2.5 hr finish), bus to Pop, shower, and return to MK by the time our FP expires.  Adult trip with out short people, I want to finally ride this!  So, I am finishing and going to MK!
> I am not sure what else I would need other than a change of clothes and sneakers, and maybe a wash cloth or wipes?  My giant grin at finishing AND finally riding the ride will be enough for me to ignore all the side eye from being a disheveled and probably smelly mess, but I'd prefer not to be uncomfortable.



Follow up question.  Can you put a backpack inside your gear check bag?  I'm most likely going to have a couple of hours waiting for DD20 to finish her marathon and I'd like to be able to change clothes and find a point on the course to cheer her on.  That would be much easier if I could have my backpack with me to carry things around in after the race instead of just the flimsy gear check bag.


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> Follow up question.  Can you put a backpack inside your gear check bag?  I'm most likely going to have a couple of hours waiting for DD20 to finish her marathon and I'd like to be able to change clothes and find a point on the course to cheer her on.  That would be much easier if I could have my backpack with me to carry things around in after the race instead of just the flimsy gear check bag.



I’ve seen people do it. You have to go through security where they check your backpack so it’s not a big deal. I plan on doing it myself for the full.


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> Follow up question.  Can you put a backpack inside your gear check bag?  I'm most likely going to have a couple of hours waiting for DD20 to finish her marathon and I'd like to be able to change clothes and find a point on the course to cheer her on.  That would be much easier if I could have my backpack with me to carry things around in after the race instead of just the flimsy gear check bag.


I've put a drawstring backpack in my gear check bag that contained a sweatshirt, towel and dry shoes.  I would assume you can put what you want in it as long as it can be closed [tied].


----------



## Neon Cactus

Dis_Yoda said:


> Nope
> 
> You have the gift of knowing you give Disney too much money



Story of my life!!


----------



## lhermiston

Questions for the 5k, 10k and half vets:

Is there food given out after those races, like after the full? I know there are paid concessions. Just wondering if I’ll have a Powerade or anything. 

Also, are the post-finish line photogs pretty cool about snapping a pic with your phone?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Questions for the 5k, 10k and half vets:
> 
> Is there food given out after those races, like after the full? I know there are paid concessions. Just wondering if I’ll have a Powerade or anything.
> 
> Also, are the post-finish line photogs pretty cool about snapping a pic with your phone?


Each race you get bananas, poweades, water and food boxes. If you want anything else you pay for it.

I’ve never used my phone for the finish line photo.


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Questions for the 5k, 10k and half vets:
> 
> Is there food given out after those races, like after the full? I know there are paid concessions. Just wondering if I’ll have a Powerade or anything.
> 
> Also, are the post-finish line photogs pretty cool about snapping a pic with your phone?



Yup. Water, Powerade, banana and the snack box. 

Speaking of the snack box it, I hope it’s better than the Wine & Dine box. They took away the Oreos and replaced them with stale pretzels.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Yup. Water, Powerade, banana and the snack box.
> 
> Speaking of the snack box it, I hope it’s better than the Wine & Dine box. They took away the Oreos and replaced them with stale pretzels.


Yes give me back the Oreos please!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’ve never used my phone for the finish line photo.



I’m talking about the photos with your medal(s) after finishing.


----------



## AFwifelife

lhermiston said:


> I’m talking about the photos with your medal(s) after finishing.



I’m sure they would just like they do in the parks. I should have extra space on my Memory Maker (perks of the entire family having APs) if you want official pics.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m talking about the photos with your medal(s) after finishing.


Yeah I’ve never used my phone for that. I just let them take the pic and move along.


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> I’m talking about the photos with your medal(s) after finishing.



I’m sure they will. I’ve never had a Photo Pass or a cast member refuse to take a picture with my phone at any of the marathon weekend picture ops.


----------



## cavepig

Saw this showed up today or maybe yesterday
*"Last chance to register for The Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend!"

Last Chance to Register for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend Events!
Limited spots are available for select events.
Event Dates and Registration Prices
Walt Disney World 10K - $125
January 11, 2019
Registration for the Walt Disney World 10K will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Thursday, January 10.

Walt Disney World Half Marathon - $188
January 12, 2019
Registration for Walt Disney World Half Marathon will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Friday, January 11.

Walt Disney World Marathon - $188
January 13, 2019
Registration for the Walt Disney World Marathon will close at 2:00 p.m. ET on Saturday, January 12.

Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge - $385
Half Marathon and Marathon
January 12-13, 2019
Registration for Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Friday, January 11.

Dopey Challenge - $585
5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon
January 10-13, 2019
Registration for Dopey Challenge will close at 3 p.m. ET on Wednesday, January 9.

*Registrations are non-transferable and non-refundable. This offer is subject to availability.

You must pick up your own official race bib. It will be held at the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo located at the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex.

Once inside, follow the signs for "Race Bib Pick-Up" and look for the area marked "Last Chance Pick-Up." You’ll need to sign a waiver to receive your race bib. Remember to bring your photo ID 


Last-Chance Registration Policies

Please note the following with late registration:
*

*
All last-chance registrants will be placed in the last corral

We will do our best to fulfill your request, but your participant shirt size is not guaranteed

Dates, times, locations, prices and inclusions are subject to change

All races are subject to age eligibility requirements and registration capacity limits

Registration fees are non-refundable

Race transfers will not be available
*


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> I’m sure they would just like they do in the parks. I should have extra space on my Memory Maker (perks of the entire family having APs) if you want official pics.



That’s such a kind offer. Thank you. We have Memory Maker, so I’ll have race pics. I just wanted something quick to send to family and friends after the race.


----------



## cavepig

Besides in what I posted above when you go to actually *register for Last Chance* it states the below on the form in case anyone wonders. 


*ALL LAST CHANCE PARTICIPANTS WILL BE PLACED IN THE LAST CORRAL.
(check box)   YES, I UNDERSTAND*


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Saw this showed up today or maybe yesterday
> *"Last chance to register for The Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend!"
> 
> Last Chance to Register for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend Events!
> Limited spots are available for select events.
> Event Dates and Registration Prices
> Walt Disney World 10K - $125
> January 11, 2019
> Registration for the Walt Disney World 10K will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Thursday, January 10.
> 
> Walt Disney World Half Marathon - $188
> January 12, 2019
> Registration for Walt Disney World Half Marathon will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Friday, January 11.
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon - $188
> January 13, 2019
> Registration for the Walt Disney World Marathon will close at 2:00 p.m. ET on Saturday, January 12.
> 
> Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge - $385
> Half Marathon and Marathon
> January 12-13, 2019
> Registration for Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge will close at 3:00 p.m. ET on Friday, January 11.
> 
> Dopey Challenge - $585
> 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon
> January 10-13, 2019
> Registration for Dopey Challenge will close at 3 p.m. ET on Wednesday, January 9.
> 
> *Registrations are non-transferable and non-refundable. This offer is subject to availability.
> 
> You must pick up your own official race bib. It will be held at the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo located at the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex.
> 
> Once inside, follow the signs for "Race Bib Pick-Up" and look for the area marked "Last Chance Pick-Up." You’ll need to sign a waiver to receive your race bib. Remember to bring your photo ID
> 
> 
> Last-Chance Registration Policies
> 
> Please note the following with late registration:
> *
> 
> *
> All last-chance registrants will be placed in the last corral
> 
> We will do our best to fulfill your request, but your participant shirt size is not guaranteed
> 
> Dates, times, locations, prices and inclusions are subject to change
> 
> All races are subject to age eligibility requirements and registration capacity limits
> 
> Registration fees are non-refundable
> 
> Race transfers will not be available
> *


They really want to get people... I’m surprised they didn’t do a last effort discount or something.


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I never run with music. At Disney, it's not really needed. There's enough happening around you to keep you entertained and focused on things outside your body and mind.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Nope
> 
> You have the gift of knowing you give Disney too much money



^winner!



rteetz said:


> They really want to get people... I’m surprised they didn’t do a last effort discount or something.



Bring back Medal Monday!!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Bring back Medal Monday!!


The mouse ears is the best we get


----------



## Ellie_

While we’re somewhat on the topic of Memory Maker, quick question! 

If I purchase One-Day Memory Maker can that one day be race day and will I be able to access all the official race photos with my bib number?


----------



## ZellyB

Here's another memory maker question for those of you with APs.  We are going to upgrade our tickets to APs when we arrive.  YAY!!!  

So, I think I know that you get memory maker "free" with APs, but how does that work?  When you attach the AP to your MDE, does that then just automatically send any pictures to you?  I mean I know for the race we have to enter the bib numbers etc, but is there something else we have to do?


----------



## rteetz

Ellie_ said:


> While we’re somewhat on the topic of Memory Maker, quick question!
> 
> If I purchase One-Day Memory Maker can that one day be race day and will I be able to access all the official race photos with my bib number?


Yes, one day can be race day.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Here's another memory maker question for those of you with APs.  We are going to upgrade our tickets to APs when we arrive.  YAY!!!
> 
> So, I think I know that you get memory maker "free" with APs, but how does that work?  When you attach the AP to your MDE, does that then just automatically send any pictures to you?  I mean I know for the race we have to enter the bib numbers etc, but is there something else we have to do?


Yes once you upgrade you automatically get photopass.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Here's another memory maker question for those of you with APs.  We are going to upgrade our tickets to APs when we arrive.  YAY!!!
> 
> So, I think I know that you get memory maker "free" with APs, but how does that work?  When you attach the AP to your MDE, does that then just automatically send any pictures to you?  I mean I know for the race we have to enter the bib numbers etc, but is there something else we have to do?


You just have to download from the website 

Be warned they last for 13 months so it can get annoying when you need to bulk download after a race as you need to go through and delete what you have already downloaded (I realize this is a weirdly specific problem that only affects people of the you give Disney too much money award)


----------



## ZellyB

Dis_Yoda said:


> You just have to download from the website
> 
> Be warned they last for 13 months so it can get annoying when you need to bulk download after a race as you need to go through and delete what you have already downloaded (I realize this is a weirdly specific problem that only affects people of the you give Disney too much money award)



Well given that we are now buying APs, I think we fall into that category.    So, they don't just show up in your MDE app then?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> Well given that we are now buying APs, I think we fall into that category.    So, they don't just show up in your MDE app then?


They do!  

The issue comes when I download photos to the laptop from the website.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Also, are the post-finish line photogs pretty cool about snapping a pic with your phone?





lhermiston said:


> I’m talking about the photos with your medal(s) after finishing.


If memory serves, I do not think they take photos with guest cameras in the post race medal photo area.  Characters in the post race area is different as they will take photos with your camera.  



ZellyB said:


> When you attach the AP to your MDE, does that then just automatically send any pictures to you? I mean I know for the race we have to enter the bib numbers etc, but is there something else we have to do?


Photos will automatically show up in the MDE app.  Be aware that they have said that if you do not prepurchase Memory Maker, the first 3 days of photos will not be included.  I do not know if that applies to APs.  



ZellyB said:


> Well given that we are now buying APs, I think we fall into that category.    So, they don't just show up in your MDE app then?


They'll be in MDE.  If you want to download them to a PC, then you'll need to go to the website for that.  The website also allows you to put special race borders around race photos if you wanted to.


----------



## rteetz

How did princess weekend get pin preview pics but not WDW?


----------



## AFwifelife

ZellyB said:


> Here's another memory maker question for those of you with APs.  We are going to upgrade our tickets to APs when we arrive.  YAY!!!
> 
> So, I think I know that you get memory maker "free" with APs, but how does that work?  When you attach the AP to your MDE, does that then just automatically send any pictures to you?  I mean I know for the race we have to enter the bib numbers etc, but is there something else we have to do?



It automatically unlocks so when you look at photos on PhotoPass, they won’t have the watermark over them.


----------



## Bulldogmommy

camaker said:


> Follow up question.  Can you put a backpack inside your gear check bag?  I'm most likely going to have a couple of hours waiting for DD20 to finish her marathon and I'd like to be able to change clothes and find a point on the course to cheer her on.  That would be much easier if I could have my backpack with me to carry things around in after the race instead of just the flimsy gear check bag.



I do this for every race, I find my backpack easier to carry around than the clear bag.  Same thing for the expo!


----------



## Ellie_

rteetz said:


> Yes, one day can be race day.



Awesome thanks! And you can only buy One Day day-of, right? No pre-purchases?


----------



## rteetz

Ellie_ said:


> Awesome thanks! And you can only buy One Day day-of, right? No pre-purchases?


I believe so. I am not positive though.


----------



## rteetz

Just noticed pre-purchase merch has been removed from the page. You can still buy race retreat though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So with this year's (assumed) lower participation numbers, I wonder if merch availability won't be so crazy limited this year? And the expo will be enjoyable?

A girl can dream I guess...


----------



## StarGirl11

run.minnie.miles said:


> So with this year's (assumed) lower participation numbers, I wonder if merch availability won't be so crazy limited this year? And the expo will be enjoyable?
> 
> A girl can dream I guess...



It should be some of last years craze was the anniversary year.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> So with this year's (assumed) lower participation numbers, I wonder if merch availability won't be so crazy limited this year? And the expo will be enjoyable?
> 
> A girl can dream I guess...


I sure hope so.


----------



## StarGirl11

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I run with headphones for the record. Look I get some can get by without them. I’m not one of them. I need mine when we hit ESPN.

And my playlist is so long we would be sitting here for a few hours before I could list all of it.

Also I’ve seen people say it makes people behave worse. Two years ago I nearly got slammed into leaving the start of the half marathon line. No music excuse there. People will be crappy runners with or without music.


----------



## Livelovedance

LdyStormy76 said:


> It really depends on what pins you want:  race logo, medal replica or "I did it".  Last year at Marathon Weekend the pins went really fast on Wednesday; I was back at the expo on Friday and they had some of them restocked but not all.  I do not remember the status of the magnets.


Thanks for the reply! I'm not really sure which type of pin I would want. While I appreciate the pin preview, the photo is so tiny! I was pretty confident about being able to buy them at the expo until I heard about Wine & Dine...


----------



## Rory CB

BFD said:


> Thanks--that's kindof what's been guiding me. I've just trusted that if I follow the plan, I'll get where I want to be, and it's worked so far. That training plan has gotten me further than I ever thought I'd go. So I'm feeling fairly confident and enjoying my first ever taper.


I have a love/hate relationship with tapers (not that I have them any more) I love the break from high mileage - but I get insanely restless


----------



## JulieODC

@huskies90 - so hoping history doesn’t repeat!! It’s a high of 43 here on Tuesday and sunny and 40 on Wed now. I’m going out of BOS...

I do podcasts. I need to remember to save a couple good ones with interesting topics for pre-race/race listening! My list has dwindled over the holidays - so hopefully some new ones get releases in the next few days!


----------



## lhermiston

Started packing running gear tonight. It looks like Spider-Man, Capt. America (x2) and Mr. Incredible will be making appearances over marathon weekend.


----------



## ANIM8R

run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> 
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



 \m/    SLAYER!!!!   \m/


----------



## JulieODC

By the way, my DD was diagnosed with strep today. Just waiting to see if it hits me or DD2...but glad we have time to get some meds going before we leave next week!

Better than the flu?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> The mouse ears is the best we get



Meh. Mine never made it back to the hotel.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Meh. Mine never made it back to the hotel.


Seriously? 

You probably could’ve sold that for top dollar!


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> \m/    SLAYER!!!!   \m/



Reign in pixie dust.


----------



## Smilelea

BFD said:


> But I definitely need to finish the half before I think too much about it. I might never want to run that distance again.



My husband has said exactly that to me and he's right. I think I would love to try for a full but I haven't run a half yet. I might hate it.



run.minnie.miles said:


> So what is everyone's plans for music/podcasts during the marathon?
> Will you keep your headphones in the entire time? Run without? What will you listen to?



I  have Bluetooth ear buds that I wear and I always run with music or an audiobookplaying. I tried going without for a race last spring where they asked you not to wear earbuds and I hated it. So now I always wear them but I only put one in and leave the volume turned down. I created my Disney running playlist this past weekend so I'm all set 

@Rundugrun - we ate a late lunch / early dinner there in September for the first time and loved it. The food was different (we are a meat & potatoes with extra Mac-n-cheese type family) but everyone found something they liked. We are very glad we tried it but probably won't do it again due to the price. The kids loved their swords and the dessert where they decorate their own cupcakes, especially. Not to mention the Princess attention (ODS is 6 & YDS is 2).


----------



## CDKG

Sleepless Knight said:


> If memory serves, I do not think they take photos with guest cameras in the post race medal photo area.  Characters in the post race area is different as they will take photos with your camera.


Yes, this has been my experience too. Back when MarathonPhoto photographed the races, they would let someone also take your photo with a cell phone in front of the finisher step and repeat. (I always just asked the person behind me in line.) However, once Disney began using their own PhotoPass photographers, they will no longer allow you to do that. I assume it has something to do with keeping the line moving, but I do not know. (Note, this was my experience at DLR races, so it could be different at marathon weekend...)


----------



## wdvak

CDKG said:


> Yes, this has been my experience too. Back when MarathonPhoto photographed the races, they would let someone also take your photo with a cell phone in front of the finisher step and repeat. (I always just asked the person behind me in line.) However, once Disney began using their own PhotoPass photographers, they will no longer allow you to do that. I assume it has something to do with keeping the line moving, but I do not know. (Note, this was my experience at DLR races, so it could be different at marathon weekend...)




You are correct that the photographer for the medals won’t use your phone for a picture. At DLR for Light Side the photographer wasn’t happy about it, but the ladies behind me took mine and I took their picture. We were ready and quick with it so she couldn’t say too much. She glowered a lot, but both times (mine and theirs) we did while she was taking the picture so we didn’t delay anything.


----------



## SarahDisney

I've gotten to the point where I'm second guessing every decision I've made about this trip, including booking the trip in the first place.

Totally normal part of taper madness, right?
(NOTE: This may not actually be taper madness. It might just be a really stressful day at work + post-race beverage training. But I'm gonna go ahead and blame it on the taper.)


----------



## 1lilspark

JulieODC said:


> I do podcasts. I need to remember to save a couple good ones with interesting topics for pre-race/race listening! My list has dwindled over the holidays - so hopefully some new ones get releases in the next few days!


If you or anyone else is looking for podcast recommendations I highly suggest Podcast:The Ride


----------



## pixarmom

BFD said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I really just started running consistently last January. Since then, I've done a few 5ks and a couple 10ks, and I'm getting ready for my first half marathon next week with all of you. I've been following a @DopeyBadger training plan pretty religiously since August, when I started training for my first 10k. I have a chalkboard in my living room, and every week, for almost 6 months now, I write on it my schedule for the next few days, so I can see at a glance what I'm supposed to run each day. And I'm starting to feel extremely anxious about cleaning off that chalkboard for the last time. Does anyone else ever get that anxiety, about finishing up a training plan?
> 
> There have been times during training when I couldn't wait to get back to doing my own thing, but now I'm starting to feel like I might be a little lost after I reach my goal. I do have the Princess 10k in February, but I don't feel like I need to do any specific training for that, since that distance is a regular part of my repertoire now. I have some ideas for some things I want to work on, like maybe concentrate on getting faster and just improving my 5k time, or something like that.
> 
> I am also trying to keep reminding myself that I have not finished the half marathon yet and I need to keep concentrating on that before I start looking past it. But I just wondered if anyone else had dealt with this kind of thing before and what you do to work through it.



Just wanted to say that I'm with you.  I've been running for many years, and I still struggle with this.  It was really an issue last year, because I accomplished my "someday" time goals for the half (2017 local race) and full (2018 WDW Marathon - as part of Goofy.)  Again, yay @DopeyBadger!  I trained for a spring half with a new @DopeyBadger plan, but had to miss it due to a (happy) family event that conflicted with race day.  Since then, I've been in limbo, but a happy limbo, running 3-4 miles an average of six times a week because I enjoy it. 

So my advice is the same as others mentioned above - to really focus on the goal race, truly enjoy it and try not to make too many definite plans until after experiencing, enjoying and reflecting.  I usually try to wait until at least a week after to establish new goals, although I tend to get ahead of myself too!

Wishing you a very happy first half marathon!  I really love that distance and I'll be out there with you!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Smilelea said:


> My husband has said exactly that to me and he's right. I think I would love to try for a full but I haven't run a half yet. I might hate it.



Well...the only 1/2 I've done is in training and I'm doing the full this time. You might just not hate it.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone else get a Touring Plans crowd update?? Crowd levels jumped significantly for marathon weekend. 

Ex: Wednesday AK went from a 1 to a 9. 

Friday HS went from a 5 to a 10; AK went 2 to 8

Saturday: MK went from a 5 to a 9, HS 5 to 10 and AK 3 to 9

Those are just a few examples. I’ve never seen such big leaps in crowd levels. Any chance this is an error?


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Anyone else get a Touring Plans crowd update?? Crowd levels jumped significantly for marathon weekend.
> 
> Ex: Wednesday AK went from a 1 to a 9.
> 
> Friday HS went from a 5 to a 10; AK went 2 to 8
> 
> Saturday: MK went from a 5 to a 9, HS 5 to 10 and AK 3 to 9
> 
> Those are just a few examples. I’ve never seen such big leaps in crowd levels. Any chance this is an error?



I got that email too. I don’t really give much thought to crowd calendars. Disney really doesn’t have any slow times now. It’s busy all the time.


----------



## steph0808

I just booked the Wilderness Back Trail Adventure for Friday morning next week - I'm so excited!!! 

I wanted the Rhino encounter or Keys to the Kingdom, but I waited too long to decide on a tour, and they were full.

I did consider DestiNations Discovered, but I wasn't quite sure I wanted to do it. If someone says it was really good, I might jump on it though.


----------



## cavepig

Here's my Half (Goofy) and Full (Minnie) outfits (I know I posted on Instagram already).    I'm super happy with them even though my sewing isn't the best, they shouldn't fall apart.  An all black top for the marathon may be dumb in hindsight & I haven't tested any of it on an actual run, oh well!

Feel free to say 'Hi' if you see me 

Anyone finishing up last minute outfits?  I love seeing all the outfits/costumes people come up with, even just neat sayings on shirts!


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> I got that email too. I don’t really give much thought to crowd calendars. Disney really doesn’t have any slow times now. It’s busy all the time.



I was just shocked to see AK go from 1 to 9 and MK go from 5 to 9 on two of our days. We are infrequent visitors and try to go at “off” times. We’ve never dealt with crowd levels projected to be this high before. 

As long as we can get into the parks, we’ll be fine, I guess. This is not what I was expecting to wake up to.


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> I was just shocked to see AK go from 1 to 9 and MK go from 5 to 9 on two of our days. We are infrequent visitors and try to go at “off” times. We’ve never dealt with crowd levels projected to be this high before.
> 
> As long as we can get into the parks, we’ll be fine, I guess. This is not what I was expecting to wake up to.



I was just on the theme parks board and it looks like many weeks have been changed!


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> Anyone else get a Touring Plans crowd update?? Crowd levels jumped significantly for marathon weekend.
> 
> Ex: Wednesday AK went from a 1 to a 9.
> 
> Friday HS went from a 5 to a 10; AK went 2 to 8
> 
> Saturday: MK went from a 5 to a 9, HS 5 to 10 and AK 3 to 9
> 
> Those are just a few examples. I’ve never seen such big leaps in crowd levels. Any chance this is an error?



I saw this flop around earlier in the fall.  I figured they were playing with their algorithms for AK and HS, which tended to be more low than I think they deserved in the past year.  I am chalking it up to trying to correct their model and overshooting the values.  I imagine AK will be somewhere between a 3 and 9, I cannot believe it would  be the same as the 9 they had over the holiday week.



cavepig said:


> Here's my Half (Goofy) and Full (Minnie) outfits (I know I posted on Instagram already).    I'm super happy with them even though my sewing isn't the best, they shouldn't fall apart.  An all black top for the marathon may be dumb in hindsight & I haven't tested any of it on an actual run, oh well!
> 
> Feel free to say 'Hi' if you see me
> 
> Anyone finishing up last minute outfits?  I love seeing all the outfits/costumes people come up with, even just neat sayings on shirts!
> 
> View attachment 373286


This warms my heart.  I thought about trying to make my own this weekend, but was talked out of it.  And I LOVE the little hats


----------



## lhermiston

TheHamm said:


> I saw this flop around earlier in the fall. I figured they were playing with their algorithms for AK and HS, which tended to be more low than I think they deserved in the past year. I am chalking it up to trying to correct their model and overshooting the values. I imagine AK will be somewhere between a 3 and 9, I cannot believe it would be the same as the 9 they had over the holiday week.



I wish I had a breakdown of Pandora vs. the rest of AK. I can deal with Pandora being busy. We’ll do our FOP FP and steer clear the rest of the time. We have FPs for Nemo and the safari, and a rez for Yak and Yeti, so we’ll manage. 

MK is the bigger concern. I suppose we’ll head over after the half, do our FPs for Splash and BTMRR and go from there. Could end up being a pool day and we come back at night for HEA and post-fireworks touring.


----------



## Keels

I think they must’ve had a software or server update that affected their data and sent those emails because I refuse to believe that AK went from a 1 to a 9 on a Wednesday that’s not a holiday on a Marathon Week that’s not even close to sold out.


----------



## AFwifelife

We are going to HS on Expo Day. I just re-optimized the plans for that day and none of the times changed. Shouldn’t the wait times change if the crowds went from a 5 to a 9?


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I think they must’ve had a software or server update that affected their data and sent those emails because I refuse to believe that AK went from a 1 to a 9 on a Wednesday that’s not a holiday on a Marathon Week that’s not even close to sold out.



I wondered about that. They sent two emails within seconds/minutes shortly after midnight, when I imagine they’d run their updates. 

AK as a 9 feels so extreme, but I recall you guys saying it was packed last year (albeit closer to the holidays). 

In ‘17, crowd levels were solidly 4-6, maybe 7.


----------



## lhermiston

AFwifelife said:


> We are going to HS on Expo Day. I just re-optimized the plans for that day and none of the times changed. Shouldn’t the wait times change if the crowds went from a 5 to a 9?



I checked that, too. For AK and MK, with very little change. I wasn’t sure what to take from that.


----------



## ZellyB

Yeah, I got that crowd email too and I'm not buying it.  I think their previous projections were way too low, but a 10 at Hollywood studios on the 12th of January??  That seems pretty off.  Now last year when it was butted right up to the holidays and lots of kids still out of school, ok...but this year I think most kids have returned to school by next weekend.


----------



## Bree

My kids are back in school on Monday so it’s not us locals driving up the crowd counts. Unless they expect a lot of parents to be celebrating back to school at WDW


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> I wish I had a breakdown of Pandora vs. the rest of AK. I can deal with Pandora being busy. We’ll do our FOP FP and steer clear the rest of the time. We have FPs for Nemo and the safari, and a rez for Yak and Yeti, so we’ll manage.
> 
> MK is the bigger concern. I suppose we’ll head over after the half, do our FPs for Splash and BTMRR and go from there. Could end up being a pool day and we come back at night for HEA and post-fireworks touring.



This is roughly my plan as well- I think it will be fine, we were at AK on Dec 26 and still got lots done, other than Pandora and the safari, for which we had FP.  We even still got walk up at Y&Y with the Landry's club thing, and reasonable service.  I am also doing MK after the half.  I'm going to count Splash as a quick shower


----------



## ZellyB

Also only 3 more days of work for me!!

I may be entering my "pre-vacation incompetence mode" a little early.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyone else get a Touring Plans crowd update?? Crowd levels jumped significantly for marathon weekend.
> 
> Ex: Wednesday AK went from a 1 to a 9.
> 
> Friday HS went from a 5 to a 10; AK went 2 to 8
> 
> Saturday: MK went from a 5 to a 9, HS 5 to 10 and AK 3 to 9
> 
> Those are just a few examples. I’ve never seen such big leaps in crowd levels. Any chance this is an error?


I believe this is the new model Len has discussed where they account for the possibility that Disney isn’t staffing the park properly. Disney did that last year and January overall felt way more crowded than it should’ve been.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I believe this is the new model Len has discussed where they account for the possibility that Disney isn’t staffing the park properly. Disney did that last year and January overall felt way more crowded than it should’ve been.



Oh yeah, I remember hearing him talk about that.  I still think they've overshot the mark though...


----------



## rteetz

Len says a blog post explaining the jump will be out soon.

https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1081163906939346945?s=21


----------



## ZellyB

Hey @rteetz !  Where's our daily weather update??


----------



## rteetz

Ask and you shall receive @ZellyB!


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Ask and you shall receive @ZellyB!
> 
> View attachment 373313



Thank you!  

If those crowd predictions end up being correct, then I'm really rooting for that pool weather as I'll be spending time lounging by the pool and buying drinks from HH.


----------



## BigEeyore

Ellie_ said:


> If I purchase One-Day Memory Maker can that one day be race day and will I be able to access all the official race photos with my bib number?



I am interested in the one day MM too - I had an AP last year and LOVED getting all my race photos, but my AP expired yesterday .  Anyone know how we purchase? 



lhermiston said:


> Anyone else get a Touring Plans crowd update?? Crowd levels jumped significantly for marathon weekend.



This really doesn't make sense to me - between the number of race weekend participants being down almost 1/3, and the weekend being after kids are back in school, I can't imagine that the crowds will be that bad.  Wonder what made them change it?


----------



## bellanotte10

oh hey! what'd i miss since i took a unexpected hiatus from this thread?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> Also only 3 more days of work for me!!
> 
> I may be entering my "pre-vacation incompetence mode" a little early.



YES. This is me too... I feel like all I can think about is the trip and race!


----------



## lhermiston

Possible further evidence of something not quite right:

I’m tracking some dates in February for a coworker and there were significant jumps there, as well. AK went from 6 to 10 (the Friday before Presidents’ Day, but a 10??)

Epcot goes from 1 to 6 one day, AK goes from 1 to 5 another day. 

This feels like Touring Plans started drifting into the right ditch (too low for predictions), overcorrected the car and wound up in the left ditch (too high). 

Fingers crossed some of these leaps average out. I’ll be perfectly fine with 5-7 for crowd levels.


----------



## steph0808

run.minnie.miles said:


> YES. This is me too... I feel like all I can think about is the trip and race!



Same. Having a three-day week this week and a three-day week next week, I've been less than stellar at work. I just keep researching tours and fast passes, etc.!


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Here is the blog post @rteetz was mentioning https://blog.touringplans.com/2019/01/04/disney-world-crowd-calendar-update-for-january-2019/


----------



## lhermiston

Len Testa says via twitter that original estimates “were too low in general. AK models in particular by a couple points.”

They won’t update their models until the end of the month.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I believe this is the new model Len has discussed where they account for the possibility that Disney isn’t staffing the park properly. Disney did that last year and January overall felt way more crowded than it should’ve been.


This. I've been a WDW regular for 25 years and can attest that a low-staff, low-ride-capacity day with low attendance can feel far "busier" and more crowded than July 4th when it's staffed and operating at full capacity. Low staffing + low-ride-capacity = longer wait times, despite likely having fewer Guests in the park. I've also noticed that since the advent of FP, and even more with FP+, parks often _feel_ more crowded because there are more people milling around/walking/shopping that were previously spending that time in lines.


----------



## camaker

I have a really hard time believing these crowd levels.  I can't imagine things being as bad as last year's crowds which were much closer to New Year's in combination with a much closer to sold out race weekend.  From the explanation in the blog, it sounds like they're not even looking at true crowd levels.  It seems like the crowd levels are more like a "real feel" estimate to use a weather analogy due to lower park staffing levels.  

What surprises me right now is that we haven't had the normal Disney Parks Blog post introducing the merchandise for Marathon Weekend yet.  Let's see it!

On a sour note, DD20 went out for a training run yesterday, stepped on a root and sprained her ankle.  It's just a Grade 1 and I think she'll be able to run, but it's not going to make for a fun marathon for her.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

camaker said:


> What surprises me right now is that we haven't had the normal Disney Parks Blog post introducing the merchandise for Marathon Weekend yet. Let's see it!



I keep waiting for this too!



camaker said:


> On a sour note, DD20 went out for a training run yesterday, stepped on a root and sprained her ankle. It's just a Grade 1 and I think she'll be able to run, but it's not going to make for a fun marathon for her.


Oh no! Hopefully she heals quickly!


----------



## lhermiston

Testa tweeted back. He said the AK numbers seem “reasonable” and he doesn’t expect anything below a 5 all week. 

5 is a big difference from 9, though. 

So, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## BigEeyore

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/

Found this article regarding the one day memory maker - really thinking about doing this for the marathon.  Cost is around $70, but if you want to download more than 4 photos it makes sense.  I really hate getting my phone out at every character stop, and there is always that one great race photo that I want to have! Going to see if my run buddy will split it with me.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Possible further evidence of something not quite right:
> 
> I’m tracking some dates in February for a coworker and there were significant jumps there, as well. AK went from 6 to 10 (the Friday before Presidents’ Day, but a 10??)
> 
> Epcot goes from 1 to 6 one day, AK goes from 1 to 5 another day.
> 
> This feels like Touring Plans started drifting into the right ditch (too low for predictions), overcorrected the car and wound up in the left ditch (too high).
> 
> Fingers crossed some of these leaps average out. I’ll be perfectly fine with 5-7 for crowd levels.


Yeah the entirety of Early 2019 had a jump.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I have a really hard time believing these crowd levels.  I can't imagine things being as bad as last year's crowds which were much closer to New Year's in combination with a much closer to sold out race weekend.  From the explanation in the blog, it sounds like they're not even looking at true crowd levels.  It seems like the crowd levels are more like a "real feel" estimate to use a weather analogy due to lower park staffing levels.
> 
> What surprises me right now is that we haven't had the normal Disney Parks Blog post introducing the merchandise for Marathon Weekend yet.  Let's see it!
> 
> On a sour note, DD20 went out for a training run yesterday, stepped on a root and sprained her ankle.  It's just a Grade 1 and I think she'll be able to run, but it's not going to make for a fun marathon for her.


They were late with merch last year as well.


----------



## lhermiston

@rteetz and I are grilling Testa via Twitter on behalf of the runDisney All Stars.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz and I are grilling Testa via Twitter on behalf of the runDisney All Stars.



Our Twitter ambassadors.  Off to read.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz and I are grilling Testa via Twitter on behalf of the runDisney All Stars.


Yeah I’m really interested in regards to marathon weekend because of the expected lower runner crowds.


----------



## ZellyB

The blog post seems to be mostly banking on Disney cutting back on staffing and ride capacity.  A reasonable historical assumption based on what they did this past year over all.  Doesn't mean they will do it again, but given how much Disney seems to be cutting back on things to maximize profits, it's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> The blog post seems to be mostly banking on Disney cutting back on staffing and ride capacity.  A reasonable historical assumption based on what they did this past year over all.  Doesn't mean they will do it again, but given how much Disney seems to be cutting back on things to maximize profits, it's a reasonable assumption.


Yep. Though I’m still wondering how overall crowd levels will be because of the lower than expected runner crowd coming.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz and I are grilling Testa via Twitter on behalf of the runDisney All Stars.


As someone who does not tweet, I was amused to see teetz' link.  
Even with understaffing, it cannot be a 9 or 10. 
I found Testa's comment _true_ that the number were artificially low but he also did not say their new numbers were spot on.  This seemed similar to the type of phrasing we would use at work when we knew data was still off, but could not fix it in time for a meeting.   There is a lot of wiggle room between their current numbers and 'not below 5.'


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Yep. Though I’m still wondering how overall crowd levels will be because of the lower than expected runner crowd coming.



I'm still wagering that they are overshooting.  Prior predictions were definitely too low, but I'm figuring that they are relying on historical data from last year at this time but also figuring on the historical bump from the marathon.  That said given that we know race registrations are way down, I suspect their calculations will be off somewhat.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep. Though I’m still wondering how overall crowd levels will be because of the lower than expected runner crowd coming.



I’m waiting to see if/how these changes will be reflected in the actual touring plans for those parks/days. 



TheHamm said:


> As someone who does not tweet, I was amused to see teetz' link.
> Even with understaffing, it cannot be a 9 or 10.
> I found Testa's comment _true_ that the number were artificially low but he also did not say their new numbers were spot on.  This seemed similar to the type of phrasing we would use at work when we knew data was still off, but could not fix it in time for a meeting.   There is a lot of wiggle room between their current numbers and 'not below 5.'



Agreed.


----------



## ZellyB

TheHamm said:


> As someone who does not tweet, I was amused to see teetz' link.
> Even with understaffing, it cannot be a 9 or 10.
> I found Testa's comment _true_ that the number were artificially low but he also did not say their new numbers were spot on.  This seemed similar to the type of phrasing we would use at work when we knew data was still off, but could not fix it in time for a meeting.   There is a lot of wiggle room between their current numbers and 'not below 5.'



Right.  It sounds like they've redone their model and tried to adjust for reduced staffing, but they are somewhat just taking a guess at it right now and likely erred on the conservative (busier) side.  They will likely be able to use what happens in January and February to better tweak their algorithm to get it more accurate.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm still wagering that they are overshooting.  Prior predictions were definitely too low, but I'm figuring that they are relying on historical data from last year at this time but also figuring on the historical bump from the marathon.  That said given that we know race registrations are way down, I suspect their calculations will be off somewhat.


Yep. I would probably expect AK on 1/9 to be more like a 6-7 rather than a 9.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yep. I would probably expect AK on 1/9 to be more like a 6-7 rather than a 9.



Here’s hoping. 

I need more reasonable crowds for MK on Saturday, too.


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> I have a really hard time believing these crowd levels.  I can't imagine things being as bad as last year's crowds which were much closer to New Year's in combination with a much closer to sold out race weekend.  From the explanation in the blog, it sounds like they're not even looking at true crowd levels.  It seems like the crowd levels are more like a "real feel" estimate to use a weather analogy due to lower park staffing levels.
> 
> What surprises me right now is that we haven't had the normal Disney Parks Blog post introducing the merchandise for Marathon Weekend yet.  Let's see it!
> 
> On a sour note, DD20 went out for a training run yesterday, stepped on a root and sprained her ankle.  It's just a Grade 1 and I think she'll be able to run, but it's not going to make for a fun marathon for her.



Oh no! I hope she is okay for the race!


----------



## Barca33Runner

The trend of Disney dialing back staffing in order to fit or influence the crowd level is one the more disappointing (and seemingly undeniably real) actions the company has taken. Particularly in light of the new pricing scheme that was nominally intended to induce crowd dispersement to less busy times of the year. The idea that they are intentionally diluting the experience on certain days is a distinctly unmagical way to treat their customers.

While I completely understand how this can make sense (dollars and cents) in a business model and I realize staffing to match demand is a necessity for a theme park, it’s starting to feel more manipulative and malicious rather than just smart management. I don’t know, maybe I’m overreacting but this stuff makes me pretty angry.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> The trend of Disney dialing back staffing in order to fit or influence the crowd level is one the more disappointing (and seemingly undeniably real) actions the company has taken. Particularly in light of the new pricing scheme that was nominally intended to induce crowd dispersement to less busy times of the year. The idea that they are intentionally diluting the experience on certain days is a distinctly unmagical way to treat their customers.
> 
> While I completely understand how this can make sense (dollars and cents) in a business model and I realize staffing to match demand is a necessity for a theme park, it’s starting to feel more manipulative and malicious rather than just smart management. I don’t know, maybe I’m overreacting but this stuff makes me pretty angry.


Yep, yep, yep.


----------



## rteetz

Tents are starting to go up in the Epcot parking lot.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> The trend of Disney dialing back staffing in order to fit or influence the crowd level is one the more disappointing (and seemingly undeniably real) actions the company has taken. Particularly in light of the new pricing scheme that was nominally intended to induce crowd dispersement to less busy times of the year. The idea that they are intentionally diluting the experience on certain days is a distinctly unmagical way to treat their customers.
> 
> While I completely understand how this can make sense (dollars and cents) in a business model and I realize staffing to match demand is a necessity for a theme park, it’s starting to feel more manipulative and malicious rather than just smart management. I don’t know, maybe I’m overreacting but this stuff makes me pretty angry.


If it helps, I couldn't agree more. You very accurately summed up how I've been feeling the past few years! I still go because I'm local(ish) and won't hesitate to abandon ship if the park I'm in starts feeling too crowded, but still... I miss the old days. A lot.


----------



## TheHamm

Barca33Runner said:


> The trend of Disney dialing back staffing in order to fit or influence the crowd level is one the more disappointing (and seemingly undeniably real) actions the company has taken. Particularly in light of the new pricing scheme that was nominally intended to induce crowd dispersement to less busy times of the year. The idea that they are intentionally diluting the experience on certain days is a distinctly unmagical way to treat their customers.
> 
> While I completely understand how this can make sense (dollars and cents) in a business model and I realize staffing to match demand is a necessity for a theme park, it’s starting to feel more manipulative and malicious rather than just smart management. I don’t know, maybe I’m overreacting but this stuff makes me pretty angry.



This is a much more polite summary that I had when discussing this with a friend.


----------



## ZellyB

Barca33Runner said:


> The trend of Disney dialing back staffing in order to fit or influence the crowd level is one the more disappointing (and seemingly undeniably real) actions the company has taken. Particularly in light of the new pricing scheme that was nominally intended to induce crowd dispersement to less busy times of the year. The idea that they are intentionally diluting the experience on certain days is a distinctly unmagical way to treat their customers.
> 
> While I completely understand how this can make sense (dollars and cents) in a business model and I realize staffing to match demand is a necessity for a theme park, it’s starting to feel more manipulative and malicious rather than just smart management. I don’t know, maybe I’m overreacting but this stuff makes me pretty angry.



Perfect description.  As you say, I understand the business case to adjust based on volumes/crowds, but recent changes feel very manipulative and most definitely about putting profit above service.


----------



## AFwifelife

Be sure to look for my mom during the full. She will be carrying her complimentary cupcake in a cup too


----------



## Barca33Runner

TheHamm said:


> This is a much more polite summary that I had when discussing this with a friend.



This was the edited version. My free association thoughts, feelings, and language about the subject aren’t as polite.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Because the weather is predicted to be so warm, I'm abandoning my race costume. It's currently 68 in my house rn. I think I'm going to be way more comfortable running in a tank as opposed to a SS.


----------



## cavepig

I've never looked at Crowd Predictions.  What if everyone does than goes to a different park, now that's actually the crowded park?!?   Too much in motion in the future to worry about for me.  




camaker said:


> On a sour note, DD20 went out for a training run yesterday, stepped on a root and sprained her ankle. It's just a Grade 1 and I think she'll be able to run, but it's not going to make for a fun marathon for her.


  Oh no, that's not cool at all!  Pixie dust she won't be too affected during the marathon by it.


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



 T+D of 110-120  If that Humidity number would drop a bit (a lot), I'd be thankful


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I've never looked at Crowd Predictions. What if everyone does than goes to a different park, now that's actually the crowded park?!? Too much in motion in the future to worry about for me.


They are estimations based off analytics not exactly what its gonna happen.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> T+D of 110-120  If that Humidity number would drop a bit (a lot), I'd be thankful
> 
> View attachment 373335



Marathon looks like T+D of 116 to start, 119 by 9am and 127 by 1pm (around balloon lady time).  That would put the suggested slow down from ideal temps at 2% for most runners.  Definitely not ideal, but could easily be worse (if the 10k were today it was a T+D of 138 during race time).  Personally, I find once the T+D edges past 130 is when I "notice" it.  For reference, a 2% slow down would be about a 4:45 marathon runner aiming for a 4:50 marathon instead.  Could get some clouds to roll in and reduce the solar radiation effects as well which would be nice.

For you, your ideal fitness projection would move from 3:35 to 3:38 (or 3:36 to 3:39 when using a 26.40 mile GPS distance with good tangential running at Disney).  Still under the 3:44:59 goal, but the margin for error is reduced.

The 5k predicted temps have dropped tremendously down to 48+38=86 for most runners.  I guess hope that the dip seen there can hold for a few more days.


----------



## SarahDisney

I was considering bringing leggings and capris and deciding which to wear on race morning, but then I bought the bigger bottle of wine (it has a champagne cork, so I don't have to bring a corkscrew!), so I may have to choose one of the two. I wish I felt like I could trust Florida forecasts...


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> Marathon looks like T+D of 116 to start, 119 by 9am and 127 by 1pm (around balloon lady time).  That would put the suggested slow down from ideal temps at 2% for most runners.  Definitely not ideal, but could easily be worse (if the 10k were today it was a T+D of 138 during race time).  Personally, I find once the T+D edges past 130 is when I "notice" it.  For reference, a 2% slow down would be about a 4:45 marathon runner aiming for a 4:50 marathon instead.  Could get some clouds to roll in and reduce the solar radiation effects as well which would be nice.
> 
> For you, your ideal fitness projection would move from 3:35 to 3:38 (or 3:36 to 3:39 when using a 26.40 mile GPS distance with good tangential running at Disney).  Still under the 3:44:59 goal, but the margin for error is reduced.
> 
> The 5k predicted temps have dropped tremendously down to 48+38=86 for most runners.  I guess hope that the dip seen there can hold for a few more days.



Agreed, some of the temps this week were making me think of 2013.  The 5k forecast does look like a pretty nice race day as of now.


----------



## JeffW

SarahDisney said:


> I was considering bringing leggings and capris and deciding which to wear on race morning, but then I bought the bigger bottle of wine (it has a champagne cork, so I don't have to bring a corkscrew!), so I may have to choose one of the two. I wish I felt like I could trust Florida forecasts...



I still wouldn't trust the forecast (it sure changed a lot in 2017).  It is easier to find more wine in Orlando than running gear that you know will work


----------



## roxymama

Warmer weather equals cuter costume.  Cooler weather equals comfier running.  So I’m looking on the bright side of either outcome, haha.

I have a tinge of a cold but luckily already had day off with my kiddo since schools still out.  So I’m just really resting a ton today.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

SarahDisney said:


> I've gotten to the point where I'm second guessing every decision I've made about this trip, including booking the trip in the first place.
> 
> Totally normal part of taper madness, right?
> (NOTE: This may not actually be taper madness. It might just be a really stressful day at work + post-race beverage training. But I'm gonna go ahead and blame it on the taper.)



This this this. 100% me right now. Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I was considering bringing leggings and capris and deciding which to wear on race morning, but then I bought the bigger bottle of wine (it has a champagne cork, so I don't have to bring a corkscrew!), so I may have to choose one of the two. I wish I felt like I could trust Florida forecasts...



Best of both worlds:  Buy vacuum bags to condense your clothes volume and bring both!


----------



## PrincessV

I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!



Yes. I’ve overly cautious and an Iowan (don’t like the weather? Wait 15 minutes), so I’m throwing in a little bit of everything.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!


People forget


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!


I guess I didn't realize it was such a dramatic shift... this is really good to know. I need to pack a few warmer things!


----------



## AFwifelife

Yea on FB everyone is seeming much more confident about warm weather and I’m just thinking I don’t want to be scrambling. Whatever doesn’t get used will just be ready for the next year lol.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> I guess I didn't realize it was such a dramatic shift... this is really good to know. I need to pack a few warmer things!


It really was! I live down here and can throw things in my car at the very last minute, so there was no reason for me not to have had everything I'd need... but the forecast when I left home Wed. morning still looked like a pretty warm a marathon, and I didn't own anything you'd call "winter" running gear: the tights I wear in winter down here are considered summer-weight everywhere else - they have mesh panels in the pack to release heat lol! I was okay: I had enough layers that I managed. But I'd have been happier in fewer layers of warmer things, so I bought some after that and was more comfortable last year!


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!



I was there.  I hear you.  I've planned to bring contingency-wear for everything from 20s to the 80s...


----------



## Nole95

I will say this.  If I showed up to my Disney vacation and noticed a pattern of rides only running at half capacity, thus forcing me to stand in line longer I sure would be writing to guest services as soon as I got home.  I understand there are times that certain rides have to run at reduced capacity, but if I saw a pattern where it was pretty much every ride (eg.  only one side of BTMRR, Space Mountain and POTC open) then I would have an issue with that.

You would think this goes against Disney wanting people to spend less time in line and more time eating and shopping.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!



Fair point. I am fully prepared to buy a bigger carry-on suitcase if not all my clothing fits in my checked luggage ... I just wish I didn't have to pack like that.
Oh, Florida...


----------



## rteetz

Nole95 said:


> I will say this.  If I showed up to my Disney vacation and noticed a pattern of rides only running at half capacity, thus forcing me to stand in line longer I sure would be writing to guest services as soon as I got home.  I understand there are times that certain rides have to run at reduced capacity, but if I saw a pattern where it was pretty much every ride (eg.  only one side of BTMRR, Space Mountain and POTC open) then I would have an issue with that.
> 
> You would think this goes against Disney wanting people to spend less time in line and more time eating and shopping.


Its not always easy to tell. At a ride like Everest instead of running three trains they may only run 2. Those two would still be full so the average guest isn't going to notice a difference. 

Disney wants the best of both worlds. People spending money and less operational costs. It doesn't always work that way.


----------



## jennamfeo

Nothing like waiting until the last minute..... I JUST put in my leave request from work for next week.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> Nothing like waiting until the last minute..... I JUST put in my leave request from work for next week.


And if it’s denied?


----------



## Barca33Runner

I figure if it’s cold I can just run as Eeyore more than once. Probably won’t have to because I always bring all the clothes.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> And if it’s denied?


Guess I'll be looking for a job when I get back. Haha.

ETA: JK. I had verbal okay for my leave but I was waiting on some PTO days to be transferred to me from a coworker and I had to get that sh*t sorted ASAP by payroll.


----------



## baxter24

Question for those of you with an annual pass. Up to how many bibs can you assign to your memory maker? Two of my younger sons preschool teachers are running the marathon and I thought about giving them their race photos if they hadn’t already purchased memory maker.


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Question for those of you with an annual pass. Up to how many bibs can you assign to your memory maker? Two of my younger sons preschool teachers are running the marathon and I thought about giving them their race photos if they hadn’t already purchased memory maker.


I believe the stated number is 5?


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> I feel like a broken record, but... remember 2017? When every forecast had the marathon getting warmer and warmer and we were all so worried about how to handle the heat? Right up until that Friday, when  BAM! - a cold front canceled the half and sent us all scrambling to find enough layers to handle a very cold marathon?! I would make no final decisions on outfits at this time!



Here is predicted race time T+D data from my journal (anything in grey was not captured because I was already gone to WDW by then):

 

The last forecast I captured was 12/31/16 (Sunday prior to Marathon Weekend).

Predicted 5k temps were 101-124 from 6-10 days out.  Actual race was 126.
Predicted 10k temps were 106-126 from 7-10 days out.  Actual race was 102.
Predicted HM temps were 110-128 from 8-10 days out.  Actual race was 143.  Although storms canceled it.
Predicted M temps were 92-101 at race start and 100-115 at balloon lady time from 9-10 days out.  Actual race was 68 at start and 86 at balloon lady time.

So the 5k and 10k were within reason predicted 7-10 days out.  The HM was off by +15 from even the highest prediction 8-10 days out.  The M was off by -24 from even the lowest prediction 9-10 days out.

More data to continue to reinforce the notion that it's really hard to predict FL weather with any level of certainty.  Plan to bring everything.  Because in a span of 24 hours, the T+D went from 143 to 68 in 2017.  Which this isn't even just an isolated incident that one time either.  This is T+D hourly data for dates that generally encompass Marathon Weekend (Jan 6th, 8th, and 10th).  So it can be nice to look at, but when it comes to FL that swing in temps can be sudden.


----------



## Ellie_

BigEeyore said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/
> 
> Found this article regarding the one day memory maker - really thinking about doing this for the marathon.  Cost is around $70, but if you want to download more than 4 photos it makes sense.  I really hate getting my phone out at every character stop, and there is always that one great race photo that I want to have! Going to see if my run buddy will split it with me.



This article is perfect! Thanks for sharing, one less thing to worry about leading up to the big day


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> I believe the stated number is 5?



Perfect! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> More data to continue to reinforce the notion that it's really hard to predict FL weather with any level of certainty.  Plan to bring everything.  Because in a span of 24 hours, the T+D went from 143 to 68 in 2017.  *Which this isn't even just an isolated incident that one time either.*


(Bolding is mine)  I'm laughing because yes, not isolated at all - I live here in FL and this has literally been the case every week for the past month+! Very warm day, rainy day as front moves through, cold day, slightly warmer day, perfect day, repeat. This week, we got 3 Very Warm days in a row, which was a nice change! It's currently pouring and will be chilly again tomorrow.  BUT, I'm not complaining: happy to have this in lieu of snow or hurricanes.


----------



## roxymama

Dress rehearsal for tiki room half outfit.  Gonna carry this guy instead of attaching him to me.  But everything else is fine!  My tropical phone case is in the mail.


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> Dress rehearsal for tiki room half outfit.  Gonna carry this guy instead of attaching him to me.  But everything else is fine!  My tropical phone case is in the mail.
> View attachment 373389
> 
> View attachment 373388



Fantastic!!!  I'll keep an eye out for you - I registered late for the half and decided to rely on my default Minnie-themed outfit!


----------



## ZellyB

@roxymama LOVE IT!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I really LOVE your outfit @roxymama !!


----------



## roxymama

pixarmom said:


> Fantastic!!!  I'll keep an eye out for you - I registered late for the half and decided to rely on my default Minnie-themed outfit!





ZellyB said:


> @roxymama LOVE IT!!!





run.minnie.miles said:


> I really LOVE your outfit @roxymama !!



Thanks y’all.  I had more birds but I decided to scale back.  It’s hard to tell but my headband is dolewhip themed


----------



## StarGirl11

Was looking at my data to make sure my skiing data was all in (all apparently 13 miles of it). And discovered I had missed a 7 miler. I somehow completely blanked on the fact I was supposed to run 7 miles Wednesday. Whoops!

Ah well I’ll ski more then enough to make up for it.


----------



## JulieODC

Still furloughed....and might be all the way through next Wed when we leave.

So today I packed for our trip....here’s my 10k costume (will wear black capris with it and maybe a long sleeve under if a freak cold front shows up) - so say “hi” if you see me! 
(Shoutout to @jennamfeo for the skirt!!)


----------



## jennamfeo

JulieODC said:


> Still furloughed....and might be all the way through next Wed when we leave.
> 
> So today I packed for our trip....here’s my 10k costume (will wear black capris with it and maybe a long sleeve under if a freak cold front shows up) - so say “hi” if you see me!
> (Shoutout to @jennamfeo for the skirt!!)


Love it!!!


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> Still furloughed....and might be all the way through next Wed when we leave.
> 
> So today I packed for our trip....here’s my 10k costume (will wear black capris with it and maybe a long sleeve under if a freak cold front shows up) - so say “hi” if you see me!
> (Shoutout to @jennamfeo for the skirt!!)



Omg that shirt!!!!  Where’d you get it?...so cute!


----------



## Z-Knight

Merchandise is out... Well, very little but something 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


----------



## minniegirl19

PrincessV said:


> (Bolding is mine)  I'm laughing because yes, not isolated at all - I live here in FL and this has literally been the case every week for the past month+! Very warm day, rainy day as front moves through, cold day, slightly warmer day, perfect day, repeat. This week, we got 3 Very Warm days in a row, which was a nice change! It's currently pouring and will be chilly again tomorrow.  BUT, I'm not complaining: happy to have this in lieu of snow or hurricanes.



THIS!!! I live here in Orlando too and that 100% has been the pattern and if anyone looked at the current forecast there is rain supposed to be coming through Saturday so we might have a cooler marathon then people think. Hoping for warmer weather like it said yesterday though since my family is coming from Ohio to vacation lol


----------



## rteetz

I like the jacket. 

The rest is kind of meh. I’ll probably get the pins.


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> Omg that shirt!!!!  Where’d you get it?...so cute!



Rebubble (I.e. the website that was cheapest at the time I decided this was what I wanted to wear!)


----------



## bellanotte10

So I will not be running this year (hence the hiatus) but will probably be spectating from animal kingdom/ yacht club.... but for the life of me I cannot figure out a witty sign... any suggestions?


----------



## cavepig

Oooooh I love the look of the merchandise. Can't wait to see it all in person.


----------



## rteetz

I think this is the first time that the I Did It shirts really don’t appeal to me at all. I’m okay with that though as I don’t need another.


----------



## AFwifelife

You would think they would release race shirts to entice more to sign up


----------



## roxymama

I like the color scheme on the Donald stuff.  And trying to ignore the cute purple Minnie stuff!


----------



## lhermiston

Z-Knight said:


> Merchandise is out... Well, very little but something
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-merchandise/



The red/blue jacket/long-sleeve on the right in the one pic looks promising. Still don’t know if I’ll mess with merch.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The red/blue jacket/long-sleeve on the right in the one pic looks promising. Still don’t know if I’ll mess with merch.


If it’s your one and only dopey I’d get something to commemorate it but that’s just me. You’re in Iowa too so you can’t have enough jackets


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Yay! A Friday night surprise release... very sneaky rD! I will probably look at that post 1 million times this weekend. Right now the jackets and black coffee mug stand out to me, but I don’t hate any of it...


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> I think this is the first time that the I Did It shirts really don’t appeal to me at all. I’m okay with that though as I don’t need another.



See I’m the opposite I love the Dopey I Did It Shirt. And I swore off of them saying unless it was an anniversary looks like I’m breaking that swear.

Also that looks supisciously like a tech shirt. I would jump for delight if the I Did It shirts were finally tech again.

Dopey Jacket looks adorable. Hoping it’s not as thin as last years. Might pass if it is.

Love the pins.


----------



## FFigawi

bellanotte10 said:


> So I will not be running this year (hence the hiatus) but will probably be spectating from animal kingdom/ yacht club.... but for the life of me I cannot figure out a witty sign... any suggestions?



"You paid HOW MUCH to run this slow?" has always made me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## BigEeyore

OOOOH merch preview!  I like the jackets - will see if anything is left by the time I get to the expo Friday morning!  The I Did It shirts are meh, but I like the artwork and color schemes for the pins.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> If it’s your one and only dopey I’d get something to commemorate it but that’s just me. You’re in Iowa too so you can’t have enough jackets



Don’t tempt me unless you’re buying! I have plenty of jackets, pullovers, hoodies, etc. 

I’m thinking I won’t know for sure until I know how long the merch line is. I’d really like to see the front, too.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Don’t tempt me unless you’re buying! I have plenty of jackets, pullovers, hoodies, etc.
> 
> I’m thinking I won’t know for sure until I know how long the merch line is. I’d really like to see the front, too.


I don’t think merch will be that bad this year especially if you aren’t going right at opening. 

And hey what’s one more jacket or hoodie?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Not loving the clothing merchandise pictures. Hoping everything is better in person as I really wanted a marathon specific jacket.


----------



## cbj1979

StarGirl11 said:


> See I’m the opposite I love the Dopey I Did It Shirt. And I swore off of them saying unless it was an anniversary looks like I’m breaking that swear.
> 
> Also that looks supisciously like a tech shirt. I would jump for delight if the I Did It shirts were finally tech again.
> 
> Dopey Jacket looks adorable. Hoping it’s not as thin as last years. Might pass if it is.
> 
> Love the pins.



I Did It shirts at wine and dine were tech shirts so most likely they are. Looks like they have the mesh sides.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I don’t think merch will be that bad this year especially if you aren’t going right at opening.
> 
> And hey what’s one more jacket or hoodie?



How much do jackets typically go for?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> How much do jackets typically go for?


$80-90 

Not cheap but I wear mine all the time.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> $80-90
> 
> Not cheap but I wear mine all the time.



That’s a lot of beer money!


----------



## CDKG

I’m excited to see all of the merch in person! It’s my first marathon and marathon weekend, so I’ll buy a few things. I really want a marathon jacket, but it needs to be gender specific. I like the blue jacket the man is wearing (second from left). But, the question is, does it come in women’s sizes? A finishers jacket would be even better. But, I know last year those were only preorder after the race. 

I can’t wait for Wednesday!


----------



## JulieODC

bellanotte10 said:


> So I will not be running this year (hence the hiatus) but will probably be spectating from animal kingdom/ yacht club.... but for the life of me I cannot figure out a witty sign... any suggestions?



“Worst parade ever!” was on a sign at PHM a few years ago, and it still makes me LOL when I think about it!


----------



## huskies90

We are doing a group costume for the half - Pooh and friends: older daughter is Pooh, younger daughter is Piglet, wife is Eeyore and I am Tigger. And for the full - which I am running by myself- I am keeping it simple and going as Mr. Incredible.  

I wanted as little change to my normal running gear as possible, so I am using all existing stuff I already owned and added some duct tape for Tigger and added a simple Incredibles iron-on to an existing red tech shirt. I also have orange calf sleeves for Tigger and black calf sleeves for Mr. Incredible. I will wear a black compression shirt under both. I am bringing several compression shirts at different levels of warmth to accommodate whatever temperature we are dealing with at race time each day. If it gets below freezing I will add running tights and hat/gloves - just as I normally do here at home.


----------



## croach

lhermiston said:


> That’s a lot of beer money!



Not at Disney


----------



## Dis_Yoda

JulieODC said:


> “Worst parade ever!” was on a sign at PHM a few years ago, and it still makes me LOL when I think about it!


Oh...I hate that sign!


----------



## StarGirl11

Yeah I’m with @Dis_Yoda on the parade sign. I’ve seen it so many times now at so many different races I’m kind of tired of seeing it. It was funny the first time but after the 50th or so it’s lost it’s allure.


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Not at Disney



Hey, that’s still about...four beers.


----------



## minniegirl19

For people that have had family be spectators in the past what is the best way to do it? This is my first marathon and the first time my parents and sister are cheering me on for a run Disney event. I’m thinking have them there at the start then monorail to mk then head of to animal kingdom parking lot then for them to go to Epcot (where we are spending the day) and when I get close have them head to the finish? I typically run a 8-9 minute mile at beginning of races but I’m trying to slow down to pace myself. Will they have time to get from the start to mk?


----------



## Krandor

lhermiston said:


> Hey, that’s still about...four beers.



True but that is still 4 beers.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Not at Disney


Just remember your cup this time to save money!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@bellanotte10 Whatever you decide to put on your sign, preface it with "Hey, Dis'ers ..." then we will know it's you!


----------



## Krandor

minniegirl19 said:


> For people that have had family be spectators in the past what is the best way to do it? This is my first marathon and the first time my parents and sister are cheering me on for a run Disney event. I’m thinking have them there at the start then monorail to mk then head of to animal kingdom parking lot then for them to go to Epcot (where we are spending the day) and when I get close have them head to the finish? I typically run a 8-9 minute mile at beginning of races but I’m trying to slow down to pace myself. Will they have time to get from the start to mk?



Start to MK could be an issue since the start line is a good distance from the monorails.  Just the distance from security checkpoint to start line is a good distance.  There are not even a lot of really good spectator areas for the start. 

I'd say have then just head to MK.

Spectators cannot be right at the start line/start corrals.  They can walk down and watch the road right down from the start line but runners are mostly on the other side and of the road and with the volume of runners really almost impossible to see any one specific person.


----------



## Keels

For weather, my scientific strategy is to see what its like in New Orleans because that's what it will be like here two days later.


----------



## rteetz

I have narrowed it down to 8 magicbands. 

Chewie/Porg band
Plain Yellow AP band
Marathon band
Navi Band
AK 20 band
White Epcot 35 band
Red Epcot 35 band
MK 45 haunted mansion band


----------



## steph0808

I like the signs that do the math - like "You paid $Xx.XX. per mile for this!" 

I also like "Race Liar" who yells out things like - "You are almost there!" "Just another mile or so to go!" when you're at like mile 6! That always makes me chuckle.

"The Run is Strong with This One"

Run for....then pictures of Mickey-shaped food

"Han Solo might have done the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs, but he never ran a marathon!"

"Chuck Norris has counted to infinity...twice...but never ran a marathon!" 

And - I might have said "I love you!" to the first spectator I saw at WWOS that had a box of tissues last year - my nose was running like crazy. I appreciated that soooooo much!


----------



## Kyle83

So what happens around Expedition Everest during the marathon? I now that it will be open during a part of the race but does anyone know for how long? Also, how much time would you guess it takes out of your race to ride? Are there other rides that are open during the race?

Race goals: 1) Finish Dopey! 2) Just a few pictures 3) Go on a ride during the race 4) cross the finish line with margarita in hand!!


----------



## rteetz

Kyle83 said:


> So what happens around Expedition Everest during the marathon? I now that it will be open during a part of the race but does anyone know for how long? Also, how much time would you guess it takes out of your race to ride? Are there other rides that are open during the race?
> 
> Race goals: 1) Finish Dopey! 2) Just a few pictures 3) Go on a ride during the race 4) cross the finish lone with margarita in have!!


It opens when the park opens (9am) and stays open. It depends on your timing. I’ve waited like 2 minutes and like 10 minutes. Once the parks are open you technically could ride anything you want. People do ToT, RnRc, Gran Fiesta Tour, and more.


----------



## JulieODC

StarGirl11 said:


> Yeah I’m with @Dis_Yoda on the parade sign. I’ve seen it so many times now at so many different races I’m kind of tired of seeing it. It was funny the first time but after the 50th or so it’s lost it’s allure.



Oh. I’d never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## gsu1988

A couple of signs I have seen that are pretty good are:

"Blisters are Braille for Awesome"
"Is that a gel in your pocket or are you happy to see me"
"Pain is temporary posting on Facebook is forever"
"Toenails are overrated"

and lately my favorite
"Your running better than the government"


----------



## garneska

@minniegirl19 i would tell family to skip the start and head to TTC. Walk a bit into the parking lot catch you before you get into MK, then have them walk over to GF they can see you when you leave MK.  Next bus to AK, see you outside of the park near the bus terminal.  This one could be dicey if you are moving fast and busses are moving slow.  Next bus to a boardwalk hotel and catch you on the boardwalk before hitting Epcot. Then meet at family reunion area. Will miss you at finish but will be able to find open spots to cheer you on.

Just suggestions though.


----------



## Bree

I like the marathon jackets and the coffee cup. I’d prefer a different color for a Dopey jacket and it looks more like a pullover. I’d rather have something with a full zipper. Maybe the men’s is different?


----------



## ZellyB

And now the weather forecast has dropped significantly and I'm not happy. . I really wanted some warm Florida weather this year. Sigh


----------



## bellanotte10

Disney at Heart said:


> @bellanotte10 Whatever you decide to put on your sign, preface it with "Hey, Dis'ers ..." then we will know it's you!



I’ll put the old standby of a lime green Mickey head on it.  If anyone spots me feel free to say hi!!! I also might have race snacks if people want a Hershey kiss!


----------



## bellanotte10

ZellyB said:


> And now the weather forecast has dropped significantly and I'm not happy. . I really wanted some warm Florida weather this year. Sigh


Same... and I’m not happy about that rainy Sunday... why is it always rain....


----------



## KattyBelle

gsu1988 said:


> A couple of signs I have seen that are pretty good are:
> 
> "Blisters are Braille for Awesome"
> 
> "Toenails are overrated"



I should probably carry my own sign during the race w/ both of these on it. I don’t know what to do, but my right pinky toe is a hot mess. 



Spoiler: Toe issue



I got a giant blister on the tip of my toe during the last 4 miles of my 20 mile run on 12/23. It hurt so bad that I expected to find my toenail had ripped off, but somehow it hadn’t. 

Between my ankles and my toe, I’ve barely run since then. The blister drained on its own, but now I’ve developed a hematoma on the tip/toe pad as a result of my short run last Sunday. The nail isn’t black, but it does look funky.

I’m going to track down some toe caps and hope that they will help my toe (or at least keep the blood somewhat contained when my toe decides to jump ship).


----------



## lahobbs4

re: signs

"you should have pooped when you had a chance"
"it's ok to cry"
"only a sh*^load of miles left"


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I believe this is the new model Len has discussed where they account for the possibility that Disney isn’t staffing the park properly. Disney did that last year and January overall felt way more crowded than it should’ve been.





rteetz said:


> Len says a blog post explaining the jump will be out soon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1081163906939346945?s=21



To me, there is a noticeable difference between crowd levels and expected wait times. The problem is, for so many years it made sense that they would coincide but as Len and others have been discussing the last year or so, thats not the case anymore. It's gotten to the point that I almost expect 7-10 wait times after 10 am for just about everything and plan my day around rope drops, EMH, early morning magic, FP+ and then I either expect to wait 30+ minutes for everything or hope to pick up extra FP+.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> And now the weather forecast has dropped significantly and I'm not happy. . I really wanted some warm Florida weather this year. Sigh



A lot can change in a week and I don’t see any temps starting with a 3, so I’ll take it. Not thrilled about possible t-storms on Sunday, but I’ll continue to hold out hope for some change.


----------



## ANIM8R

bellanotte10 said:


> So I will not be running this year (hence the hiatus) but will probably be spectating from animal kingdom/ yacht club.... but for the life of me I cannot figure out a witty sign... any suggestions?



At the last Space Coast, there was a guy who made his way up and down the entire course with some very good signs. The one I remember was "I drink Capri Sun from a glass". That really made me smile. I wish I could remember some of the others.

I remember a sign from my 1st marathon (Detroit) around mile 25 just before a small but steep hill. The sign read "I don't know you but I am so proud of you". I just about bawled. I will always remember that fondly.


----------



## FFigawi

Kyle83 said:


> So what happens around Expedition Everest during the marathon? I now that it will be open during a part of the race but does anyone know for how long? Also, how much time would you guess it takes out of your race to ride? Are there other rides that are open during the race?
> 
> Race goals: 1) Finish Dopey! 2) Just a few pictures 3) Go on a ride during the race 4) cross the finish line with margarita in hand!!



Once the parks open, all of the rides are open too. The easiest ones to get to while remaining relatively close to the course are Everest, Tower of Terror, and Rock n Roller Coaster. From past experience, it adds about 30-45 minutes to your total race time to do ToT and RnRC.


----------



## LSUfan4444

In regards to the merch, I really liked the red/blue jacket but by the time I get there on Saturday I expect it to be long gone. =(


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> Once the parks open, all of the rides are open too. *The easiest ones to get to while remaining relatively close to the course are Everest, Tower of Terror, and Rock n Roller Coaster*. From past experience, it adds about 30-45 minutes to your total race time to do ToT and RnRC.



Word of advice from experience, if you stop for Spaceship Earth it will be the hardest last 1/2 mile of your life.


----------



## bellanotte10

steph0808 said:


> I like the signs that do the math - like "You paid $Xx.XX. per mile for this!"
> 
> I also like "Race Liar" who yells out things like - "You are almost there!" "Just another mile or so to go!" when you're at like mile 6! That always makes me chuckle.
> 
> "The Run is Strong with This One"
> 
> Run for....then pictures of Mickey-shaped food
> 
> "Han Solo might have done the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs, but he never ran a marathon!"
> 
> "Chuck Norris has counted to infinity...twice...but never ran a marathon!"
> 
> And - I might have said "I love you!" to the first spectator I saw at WWOS that had a box of tissues last year - my nose was running like crazy. I appreciated that soooooo much!




We may have a winner!!!! 


Thank you all so much for your suggestions!! I’ll send you my completed sign so you can find me if you want.


----------



## Bree

Just did a leisurely 3.3 miles with some women from my neighborhood. We walked and gabbed more than we ran, but my hip felt great the entire time! I stretched and now I’m icing, but I’m hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## roxymama

Re signs at a race:  there was a group of young gentleman from a frat that held up a giant sign that said “you look really hot right now” and they were handing out ice cubes.   Made me chuckle.


----------



## AFwifelife

Ummm doesn’t the weather know that I ran through W&D rain so there was no rain for MW?!?!?


----------



## camaker

bellanotte10 said:


> We may have a winner!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for your suggestions!! I’ll send you my completed sign so you can find me if you want.



My favorite has been one I’ve only seen in Chicago:

Pain is just a French word for bread


----------



## rteetz

Well pool weather is not looking so good...


----------



## ScooterScott44

Keels said:


> For weather, my scientific strategy is to see what its like in New Orleans because that's what it will be like here two days later.



That is funny, I do the same but use Houston!  (With minor adjustments due to fronts from the south.)


----------



## ScooterScott44

LSUfan4444 said:


> Word of advice from experience, if you stop for Spaceship Earth it will be the hardest last 1/2 mile of your life.


I have done Dino- Primeval Whirl and the Figment ride.  Both were pretty easy to access but the figment ride didn’t have really any wait but the ride is like 14 min long.   Not as bad as spaceship earth but still pretty long.


----------



## lhermiston

Preview of my race outfits up on Instagram if anyone is interested in checking them out. I’m going to try to post during the trip. @lhermiston 

Feel free to add me so I can see your pics, too.


----------



## Kyle4858

1st time poster and 1st time marathon weekender!

Hello...I'm Kyle from upstate NY. I ran the 2 course challenge at the past W&D and had a blast and hope to do so next week's Dopey as well. 

My question: I've searched the forum trying to avoid asking a silly or an already answered question by looking for where to meet "Dopey" after the marathon for pics, but instead, get hundreds of results and not for the character meet/greet that I'm looking for.

*Does anyone know where we can meet up with "Dopey" (park? location? time?) after the marathon or perhaps Monday when crowds may be less (assuming "Dopey" is a character we can pose with)?*

Thank you and good luck everyone!


----------



## rteetz

Kyle4858 said:


> 1st time poster and 1st time marathon weekender!
> 
> Hello...I'm Kyle from upstate NY. I ran the 2 course challenge at the past W&D and had a blast and hope to do so next week's Dopey as well.
> 
> My question: I've searched the forum trying to avoid asking a silly or an already answered question by looking for where to meet "Dopey" after the marathon for pics, but instead, get hundreds of results and not for the character meet/greet that I'm looking for.
> 
> *Does anyone know where we can meet up with "Dopey" (park? location? time?) after the marathon or perhaps Monday when crowds may be less (assuming "Dopey" is a character we can pose with)?*
> 
> Thank you and good luck everyone!


You can meet Dopey directly after the race in the post race area. 

As for the parks and what not Dopey does not meet regularly. He is at Storybook Dining at Wilderness Lodge and that’s it.


----------



## pluto377

rteetz said:


> You can meet Dopey directly after the race in the post race area.
> 
> As for the parks and what not Dopey does not meet regularly. He is at Storybook Dining at Wilderness Lodge and that’s it.



Oh, I didn't realize he's in the post race area.  Now I'm rethinking my ADR at storybook dining.  I'm not sure it's worth all that effort to go over there Monday night....Is it usually hard to get a pic post race?


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize he's in the post race area.  Now I'm rethinking my ADR at storybook dining.  I'm not sure it's worth all that effort to go over there Monday night....Is it usually hard to get a pic post race?


Lines can be an hour or longer depending on when you finish the race.


----------



## lhermiston

Do I need to print a waiver for each race or will one cover it all for Dopey?

Also, is the timing chip on the bib?


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Do I need to print a waiver for each race or will one cover it all for Dopey?
> 
> Also, is the timing chip on the bib?



One waiver. 

Two bibs (5k/10k & half/full). Chips on both.


----------



## StarGirl11

JulieODC said:


> Oh. I’d never seen it anywhere else.



I guess it depends on the races but I’ve seen it at several fulls. ‍ 



ZellyB said:


> And now the weather forecast has dropped significantly and I'm not happy. . I really wanted some warm Florida weather this year. Sigh





bellanotte10 said:


> Same... and I’m not happy about that rainy Sunday... why is it always rain....



Personally I like 60s for a race since it’s usually feels warmer then it actually is when running. 

That being said the thunderstorms popping up is concerning. Hopefully this turns out more like 2016 and not 2017


----------



## LdyStormy76

bellanotte10 said:


> So I will not be running this year (hence the hiatus) but will probably be spectating from animal kingdom/ yacht club.... but for the life of me I cannot figure out a witty sign... any suggestions?



Positive, please make it positive or funny.  Those of us who do 14-16 minute miles need that.



KattyBelle said:


> I should probably carry my own sign during the race w/ both of these on it. I don’t know what to do, but my right pinky toe is a hot mess.



Consider taping just the toe.  For some reason one of my toes always has an issue with both long runs or and race speeds so I tape it using generic K tape. There were some good YouTube videos that gave me some tips and I have fine tuned from there.  If you want me to walk you through how I do it let me know and I will pm you pictures.


----------



## Bree

Sorry pool weather is looking grim, but the weather is still pretty fabulous. I didn’t even work up a sweat running this morning. I have my patio doors open getting some fresh air. It’s still warm in the sun so even though I personally wouldn’t hop in the water, I would still hang out in a lounger. I hope lightning stays away for all the races!


----------



## pixarmom

@mateojr swam in 46 degree weather in Arizona last week, so the WDW pool weather is looking fantastic for him!  Also, on the costume front, he got plush Stitch paws for Christmas.  Not sure if he will wear them for the run, but definitely more likely if temps are lower.


----------



## Sakigt

Favorite sign ever: Run like 1,000 animatronic Trumps are chasing you (with a pic from HOP). I actually hard stopped and gave her a hug. 

Best freebie handout: Lady handing out tissues outside of HS (sinuses!!)

Honorable mention: Trex handing out free hugs outside of Epcot

Boo at weather change. Was hoping to get some sun at the pool.


----------



## FFigawi

I'm (slightly) Internet famous 

http://www.tipsfromthedisneydiva.com/2019/01/05/rundisney-marathon-weekend-interview/


----------



## AFwifelife

Someone leaked possible characters for 5k and 10k in rDr...


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I'm (slightly) Internet famous
> 
> http://www.tipsfromthedisneydiva.com/2019/01/05/rundisney-marathon-weekend-interview/


Nice John!


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> Someone leaked possible characters for 5k and 10k in rDr...


Reported list from rDr

10k characters
Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
1.1-Ralph and venelope
1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
1.95-snow witch
3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
3.99-Italy-Jiminy
4.2-morroco-Abu
4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
5.7-showcase plaza-max

5k characters 
Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
Start/Finish-Oswald
Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
1.2-Norway-Vikings
1.5-Italy-Genie
2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Reported list from rDr
> 
> 10k characters
> Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
> Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
> 0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
> 1.1-Ralph and venelope
> 1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
> 1.95-snow witch
> 3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
> 3.99-Italy-Jiminy
> 4.2-morroco-Abu
> 4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
> 5.7-showcase plaza-max
> 
> 5k characters
> Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
> Start/Finish-Oswald
> Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
> 1.2-Norway-Vikings
> 1.5-Italy-Genie
> 2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
> 2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald



I’m assuming snow witch is the Evil Queen?


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> I’m assuming snow witch is the Evil Queen?


That’s what I would guess.


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> Reported list from rDr
> 
> 10k characters
> Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
> Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
> 0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
> 1.1-Ralph and venelope
> 1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
> 1.95-snow witch
> 3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
> 3.99-Italy-Jiminy
> 4.2-morroco-Abu
> 4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
> 5.7-showcase plaza-max
> 
> 5k characters
> Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
> Start/Finish-Oswald
> Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
> 1.2-Norway-Vikings
> 1.5-Italy-Genie
> 2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
> 2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald



No vacation genie for the 10k?? Did they finally give the guy a morning off?!?


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> No vacation genie for the 10k?? Did they finally give the guy a morning off?!?


I’m disappointed about that...


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Reported list from rDr
> 
> 10k characters
> Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
> Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
> 0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
> 1.1-Ralph and venelope
> 1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
> 1.95-snow witch
> 3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
> 3.99-Italy-Jiminy
> 4.2-morroco-Abu
> 4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
> 5.7-showcase plaza-max
> 
> 5k characters
> Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
> Start/Finish-Oswald
> Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
> 1.2-Norway-Vikings
> 1.5-Italy-Genie
> 2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
> 2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald


No Pluto for the 5k. Boo!!!


----------



## Rundugrun

I’d like some ideas from all you creative veterans...  I’m running in a black sleeveless compression shirt with black shorts (unless temps really drop). Any thoughts on how I could turn that into a costume suitable for the marathon?


----------



## Keels

Rundugrun said:


> I’d like some ideas from all you creative veterans...  I’m running in a black sleeveless compression shirt with black shorts (unless temps really drop). Any thoughts on how I could turn that into a costume suitable for the marathon?



Get a Peter Pan hat and spray it black and you’re Peter Pan’s shadow.

Or a black visor with a black feather.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> Reported list from rDr
> 
> 10k characters
> Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
> Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
> 0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
> 1.1-Ralph and venelope
> 1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
> 1.95-snow witch
> 3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
> 3.99-Italy-Jiminy
> 4.2-morroco-Abu
> 4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
> 5.7-showcase plaza-max
> 
> 5k characters
> Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
> Start/Finish-Oswald
> Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
> 1.2-Norway-Vikings
> 1.5-Italy-Genie
> 2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
> 2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald



Definitely some surprises if this is accurate. Atta and Flick have traditionally been 10k right around where I think the rescue rangers chip and dale are this year.

Vanellope and Ralph are usually either half or full only can’t remember which.

Snow White Witch is back from last year. Heads up if your stopping for her she had one of the longest lines last year. I think it took about 15 minutes and I started from D? I barely got my photo in time since balloons were quickly approaching. So basically if you want that one do not stop beforehand. I probably will skip it in favor of Chip and Dale since I can’t remember the last time I saw them in rescue rangers outfits. And I got her last year.

Also Pooh and Tigger are gone so a lot of changes.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Anyone get a heads up on any of the Balloon Ladies' bibs yet?


----------



## cburnett11

Will the certified marathon map be posted prior to the race, or does it sometimes just not get put on the USATF website?  I keep looking but no luck.  Maybe someone with serious skills can find it somewhere... hint.


----------



## rteetz

cburnett11 said:


> Will the certified marathon map be posted prior to the race, or does it sometimes just not get put on the USATF website?  I keep looking but no luck.  Maybe someone with serious skills can find it somewhere... hint.


I want to say it was put up like right during the weekend or after on USATF last year. I don’t remember.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Reported list from rDr
> 
> 10k characters
> Parking lot-dopey, ESPN Mickey, Minnie, Pluto
> Start/Finish-Mickey/Minnie
> 0.4-holiday Mary Poppins
> 1.1-Ralph and venelope
> 1.5-rescue rangers chip and dale
> 1.95-snow witch
> 3.5-mardi Gras stilt walkers
> 3.99-Italy-Jiminy
> 4.2-morroco-Abu
> 4.7-ESPN CLUB-football goofy
> 5.7-showcase plaza-max
> 
> 5k characters
> Parking lot- ESPN Mickey and Minnie, Dopey
> Start/Finish-Oswald
> Mile 0.7-Atta and Flick
> 1.2-Norway-Vikings
> 1.5-Italy-Genie
> 2.2-UK-Scottish Goofy
> 2.6-Test Track-Racing Donald



Parking lot lines typically pretty long? I wouldn’t mind a pic with Oswald.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Parking lot lines typically pretty long? I wouldn’t mind a pic with Oswald.


I’m sure he will be pretty popular. Either arrive at the race early or wait after the race. They can get up to an hour long waits at times.


----------



## StarGirl11

lhermiston said:


> Parking lot lines typically pretty long? I wouldn’t mind a pic with Oswald.



Depends on when you get there and for the character. Oswald since he’s the theme for the 5k will get long but if you get there early the line should still be short.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’m sure he will be pretty popular. Either arrive at the race early or wait after the race. They can get up to an hour long waits at times.



Buses don’t pick up for a bit, right? I reckon I’ll have time to kill. If the 5K shirt is really good, I might wear it for that photo opp.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Buses don’t pick up for a bit, right? I reckon I’ll have time to kill. If the 5K shirt is really good, I might wear it for that photo opp.


Buses pick up as soon as the 5K course passes that area. They will keep picking people up until well after the race is over.


----------



## Keels

Simba's Girl said:


> Anyone get a heads up on any of the Balloon Ladies' bibs yet?



Molly Novosad and Nancy Austin - same as past years, though I think Molly is only doing the full this year. Nancy usually is bibbed for Goofy.


----------



## Sakigt

Since I’m doing Chip and Dale for the 5k (they’ll be at the 10k) and Jolly Holiday Mary Poppins for the full (she’s at the 5k)....

I can pretty much promise Nick Wilde/Judy Hopps and Jack Skeing and Sally will be at the half and full. Ha!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Buses pick up as soon as the 5K course passes that area. They will keep picking people up until well after the race is over.



Oh. Okay. I thought I saw once buses don’t pick up until 7:30 or something.


----------



## Keels

cburnett11 said:


> Will the certified marathon map be posted prior to the race, or does it sometimes just not get put on the USATF website?  I keep looking but no luck.  Maybe someone with serious skills can find it somewhere... hint.



I don’t think it was supposed to be coursed until the past week because of the holidays. It has to be done at a time when the certifier can access it and between crowds, construction and operations it’s hard to get a timeframe. It will definitely have to be posted to USATF because of the switch to the Boardwalk side of Crescent Lake.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I'm (slightly) Internet famous
> 
> http://www.tipsfromthedisneydiva.com/2019/01/05/rundisney-marathon-weekend-interview/



Nicely done, John!


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> I'm (slightly) Internet famous
> 
> http://www.tipsfromthedisneydiva.com/2019/01/05/rundisney-marathon-weekend-interview/



Great article!


----------



## CDKG

cburnett11 said:


> Will the certified marathon map be posted prior to the race, or does it sometimes just not get put on the USATF website?  I keep looking but no luck.  Maybe someone with serious skills can find it somewhere... hint.


I’ve never looked at an official course map on the USATF website. I’m curious, what additional information does it provide?


----------



## ReindeerMom

lhermiston said:


> Oh. Okay. I thought I saw once buses don’t pick up until 7:30 or something.



The buses don’t start running until the last runner clears that section of the course, which is usually about 1 hour after the official race start.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> I’ve never looked at an official course map on the USATF website. I’m curious, what additional information does it provide?



Turn-by-turn directions and a guideline for tangents are the main details over what RunDisney has already provided - the basic map and elevation.


----------



## Keels

Here’s 2018’s course map:


----------



## minniegirl19

How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol


----------



## lhermiston

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol



I’ve been fueled by beer, cheese and bad decisions throughout training; I see no reason to change now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> I’ve been fueled by beer, cheese and bad decisions throughout training; I see no reason to change now.


I like the way you train


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> I’ve been fueled by beer, cheese and bad decisions throughout training; I see no reason to change now.



This. LOL! I think I’ve eaten 42 pounds of peanut butter fudge since Christmas.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol


My husband eats better than I do - he’s planning on carb loading on Thursday - Friday meat city protein load at Boma and Saturday - light at Sana’a


----------



## StarGirl11

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol



Honestly after having had WLS my problem isn’t so much as eating bad but remembering to eat some days.


----------



## Simba's Girl

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol



Define "eat bad"? 

Carb loading with: Nutella waffle sandwich on Wednesday, full Baguette from LesHalles on Thursday, Friday's carb load is Tiffin's Bread Service and a drinky drink at Nomad Lounge, Saturday is some good ole Via Napoli for lunch then something light at night...


----------



## Keels

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol



Well, I just bought four Sprinkles cupcakes so I’m hoping that lasts the weekend.

Otherwise, I eat at my favorite places and choose things that agree with me before a race. I’m not trying to BQ or PR in anything other than fun, so I don’t worry that much.


----------



## cburnett11

Keels said:


> I don’t think it was supposed to be coursed until the past week because of the holidays. It has to be done at a time when the certifier can access it and between crowds, construction and operations it’s hard to get a timeframe. It will definitely have to be posted to USATF because of the switch to the Boardwalk side of Crescent Lake.



Not gonna lie @Keels i sorta had you in mind as the person who would reply here.  Lol Thanks for your insight on the timing.  I knew they needed to recertify because of the boardwalk change, but just didn’t know if/when they would actually post.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Low 40s for my 8 miler today...perfect day to break out this classic


----------



## Keels

cburnett11 said:


> Not gonna lie @Keels i sorta had you in mind as the person who would reply here.  Lol Thanks for your insight on the timing.  I knew they needed to recertify because of the boardwalk change, but just didn’t know if/when they would actually post.



I figured as much!

The last two year have been “pre-certified” ... mostly because the changes to the course were negligible from a USATF standpoint and not enough to warrant a re-certify. It’s definitely happening this year and if I was a gamblin’ gal, it will probably happen tomorrow night now that the start-finish apparatus is in place.


----------



## Keels

LSUfan4444 said:


> Low 40s for my 8 miler today...perfect day to break out this classic



Dang. Love that shirt.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’ve been fueled by beer, cheese and bad decisions throughout training; I see no reason to change now.



You forgot the pizza!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> You forgot the pizza!


That’s cheese


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> I like the way you train



It’s not just training, it’s a way of life. 



FFigawi said:


> You forgot the pizza!



I never forget the pizza.


----------



## steph0808

Well, one week until the half and I'm seriously considering wearing a new type of shoe for the race. 

Background - I wore New Balance 890s for five years until they redid their entire line and eliminated them. Switched to Mizuno Wave Inspire in 2017 even though I've never thought that I needed a stability shoe (just felt best at the running store). 

Last week, I discovered the 890s were brought back. Coupled with the fact that my new pair of Inspire 13s feel huge even though they're the same size I always buy and I think they're causing some leg/arch soreness, I ordered a pair of 890s to try on the treadmill this week. 

Worst case is I'll wear one of my old pair of Inspires for the race.


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> That being said the thunderstorms popping up is concerning. Hopefully this turns out more like 2016 and not 2017


 I hope it's not 2016 in regards to humidity though, it was 100% humidity for the marathon.



minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol


I am careful before the races and have some stuff bought to bring and am doing an Amazon Prime Now order once I get there for a few things.    I'll still eat at the restaurants, but bringing some extras for before helps so I don't eat random snacks.    After the races I can get those.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I get in Friday night and I’m considering going to MK Saturday morning to cheer on the runners.  What time do they open the gates for spectators?


----------



## jhoannam

I found reservations for California Grill Brunch at 12:10PM, I think I'm going to have to cancel it. I don't think my friend will be finished in time, she's running 13m/mile pace and is starting in coral G. Does anyone want the reservation? It's for 3.

Also, I need to figure out how I'm going to carry my PB&J, I've never ran more than 16 miles without eating a sandwich during the run. Any ideas?


----------



## croach

If you signed up for the character text group, you should have received a text today. If you signed up and didn't, please let me know.


----------



## StarGirl11

cavepig said:


> I hope it's not 2016 in regards to humidity though, it was 100% humidity for the marathon.



Ooh yeah definitely not. I was talking more in regards to the possibility of cancellation. Don’t think I ever realized the humidity in 2016 was at 100.

Side note finally got a BOG dinner for my normal Wednesday evening meal. Why the reservation dropped at almost midnight mountain time I have no clue. (Seriously I was debating my decision to even check for an opening) But I got it at least.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Finally had a chance to look at the merch — no Tervis??!!


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> Finally had a chance to look at the merch — no Tervis??!!


There probably will be one just not pictured. Unless the metal Yeti type cup is replacing it.


----------



## Desdemona924

TCB in FLA said:


> Finally had a chance to look at the merch — no Tervis??!!





rteetz said:


> There probably will be one just not pictured. Unless the metal Yeti type cup is replacing it.



I'm betting it's a stainless steel Tervis.


----------



## John VN

minniegirl19 said:


> How is everyone planning to carb load/ not eat bad while vacationing before the race lol



NY Style Cheesecake at 2AM Marathon Morning, that's 1 week from *right now!!!!*


----------



## LdyStormy76

As we start to depart for Florida, for those flying, please be kind to the TSA agents and say Thank You to them.  They are showing up to work without pay. If there was a way to thank the air traffic controllers for doing the same I would.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

cavepig said:


> I am careful before the races and have some stuff bought to bring and am doing an Amazon Prime Now order once I get there for a few things.    I'll still eat at the restaurants, but bringing some extras for before helps so I don't eat random snacks.    After the races I can get those.



I've never used Amazon Prime Now but was hoping to this trip. I'm staying at Pop and won't be arrive at the hotel until after 10pm. Will it be ok if I place my order before I board my flight (around 5pm)? Will bell services hold it or put it in my room? I don't plan on getting anything that needs refrigeration.


----------



## cavepig

willrunfordisney117 said:


> I've never used Amazon Prime Now but was hoping to this trip. I'm staying at Pop and won't be arrive at the hotel until after 10pm. Will it be ok if I place my order before I board my flight (around 5pm)? Will bell services hold it or put it in my room? I don't plan on getting anything that needs refrigeration.


When you do the order you pick a time frame, so pick one for when you'll be there.  I'm not totally sure, but I think Bell Services holds it then delivers it when you are there. I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are so close to marathon weekend that I can practically taste the watered down Powerade.

I am so freaking pumped I can barely stand it. This could also be an effect of the Red Bull I drank yesterday at 2 p.m. that kept me up until about 4 a.m. this morning (not joking, it did a number on this non-caffeine consumer). Anyway, for this final Sundays are for Disney before marathon weekend, I want to know three (or five or 10 or 50) things you are totally excited for. Try to be specific! 

Here are a few of mine:

- Checking out new (to us) restaurants, including Boma, Boatrights, 50s Prime Time Cafe, Yak and Yeti, Flame Tree BBQ and Satuli Grill
- New (to us) attractions, including Flights of Passage, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and (maybe) Slinky Dog Dash
- Some post-fireworks touring with my two oldest girls (age 12); they've never stayed out late with me before
- Watching and photographing Happily Ever After for the first time and IllumiNations for the last time

I'll leave it at that for now. Later today, I'll post a pic here and on the meet up thread so you all know who to look for Wednesday morning. Maybe @DopeyBadger or someone can post the map again (I should've saved it, apologies). 

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## PrincessV

@steph0808 I just started using the new 890s last week and LOVE them! I’ve got maybe 10+ miles on them and they feel ready to roll. I’m doing the full in Brooks Ghost, but won’t hesitate to do the 10K in the 890s, and would absolutely do the half in them if I were running it. Great shoe!


----------



## minniegirl19

Still overnight and AM showers for Sunday. We all need to start doing our rain dances all week while we watch it change another 50 times


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *1. Seeing dear friends with whom I only get to spend time at rD races!
2. Relaxing because I’m away from work and parental duties for a few days.
3. The races!


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSAFD (pre races)


Excited to try new meals at Narcoosee's, BOG dinner, Cali Grill, Storybook Dining and Sci Fi
Hopefully see ROL (finally)
Ride SDD and maybe FEA
Super excited to finish my very first marathon!


----------



## Simba's Girl

minniegirl19 said:


> Still overnight and AM showers for Sunday. We all need to start doing our rain dances all week while we watch it change another 50 times



The amount of long runs I've had this cycle with rain...I'm totally prepared for running in warm & rainy weather even though I hope that it doesn't rain.


----------



## drummerwife

On DME headed to Coronado Springs!


----------



## lhermiston

Simba's Girl said:


> The amount of long runs I've had this cycle with rain...I'm totally prepared for running in warm & rainy weather even though I hope that it doesn't rain.



This is the boat I'm in. I'm hoping it doesn't rain and, if it's going to rain, the full is the least ideal option. But I can handle the rain if it's warm.


----------



## AFwifelife

What I’m excited for:

- kid free time
- trying out Storybook Dining
- meeting up with Dis’ers 
- embracing the clank!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

What I’m Excited For:

- Fun Cocktails
- Emotional Support Pandas
- 3rd Best Character Texts Group 
- Friends 
- Not having to run on a race weekend


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I don’t think I’ve ever been more excited for a race weekend! Things I’m looking forward to...

Crossing Dopey off my bucket list. This was always something I considered just a crazy dream that would never happen, but it’s become reality with the help of @DopeyBadger 
I feel rotten for saying this, but kid free Disney time. Doing what I want when I want and not concentrating on maximizing rides is freeing. 

Meeting up with other Dis folks. This community is nothing like anything I’ve experienced before. Y’all are such a special group of people.

Having someone else make my bed everyday. Yes, I’m taking advantage of mousekeeping!


----------



## Kyle4858

willrunfordisney117 said:


> I've never used Amazon Prime Now but was hoping to this trip. I'm staying at Pop and won't be arrive at the hotel until after 10pm. Will it be ok if I place my order before I board my flight (around 5pm)? Will bell services hold it or put it in my room? I don't plan on getting anything that needs refrigeration.



I've done this before with success. I stayed at CB a few years back and my x-gf had all sorts of food (trail mix, gatorade, food bars, etc) delivered to our hotel from Amazon Prime. This saved us a ton of $$$ as we were going when there was no free-dining.

Last year (mid-February), my sister did the same thing when she stayed at POR. She had food and all sorts of baby products (diapers, food,etc) delivered and saved a ton of room on her packing. She told me when she picked up her package at the hotel that Disney charged her a $5.00 "convenience" fee. Still well-worth it.

You should only need the mailing address for PC to give to Amazon. Hope this helps.


----------



## camaker

Simba's Girl said:


> The amount of long runs I've had this cycle with rain...I'm totally prepared for running in warm & rainy weather even though I hope that it doesn't rain.



Two of my last three races have featured rain, so I’m not terribly worried about that either, as long as it does remain intermittent and not a whole race deluge. 

SAFD:  What I’m looking forward to from this race weekend:

1.  Putting more faces to the names of folks I interact with on here. 
2.  Watching DD20 finish her first marathon. On the plus side, her ankle seems to be healing pretty well from last week’s mishap. Trying to keep her from freaking out too badly over it right now. 
3.  Finishing my 4th consecutive WDW marathon as part of Goofy. I love the course and have run it more than any other race, local or destination. 
4.  Last year was very challenging at work. Just looking forward to being at Disney.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:
1. Florida in January. Yes even if the temps are cooler than I hoped. 
2. Celebrating my 30th anniversary with Chris and some nice meals at Cali Grill and Flying Fish
3. Spectating the half for the first time
4. Dismeets, DATW 2019, and pandamonium
5. Upgrading to an AP for the first time!
6. Watching the Chiefs win while at the happiest place on Earth (please, God, please)


----------



## lhermiston

So, will we see the official race shirts before Wednesday?


----------



## kleph

IT'S RACEWEEK Y'ALL!


----------



## pluto377

I'm looking forward to:

- riding FoP and seeing Toy Story Land
- trying new restaurants, especially Boma
- staying deluxe for the first time in a LONG time
- 1 week with no kids!!!!!!!!
- checking Dopey off my bucket list
- reading by the pool

Question for those who have gone solo/kid-free before, what are some of your favorite things to do when you're alone or without kids that you don't get to do with them? Any special places you like to relax or hidden things I might not know about?


----------



## cavepig

Kyle4858 said:


> I've done this before with success. I stayed at CB a few years back and my x-gf had all sorts of food (trail mix, gatorade, food bars, etc) delivered to our hotel from Amazon Prime. This saved us a ton of $$$ as we were going when there was no free-dining.
> 
> Last year (mid-February), my sister did the same thing when she stayed at POR. She had food and all sorts of baby products (diapers, food,etc) delivered and saved a ton of room on her packing. She told me when she picked up her package at the hotel that Disney charged her a $5.00 "convenience" fee. Still well-worth it.
> 
> You should only need the mailing address for PC to give to Amazon. Hope this helps.


I think the $5 fee is for each package if it's mailed by Amazon & goes through the resort mailing system. If it's through Amazon Prime Now as a grocery delivery there is no fee as far as I know.



lhermiston said:


> So, will we see the official race shirts before Wednesday?


 I would think with Last Chance registrations still open they'll post them at some point. When? who knows.


----------



## cavepig

Hmmm, excited for:
- Toy Story Land, especially Slinky Dog.
- Finishing Goofy with my 4th WDW marathon.
- Some of the new vegetarian items as they have added a lot since I've been. Cosmic Ray's has a vegetarian Sloppy Joe that I'm looking forward to. It's nice to have more options with a good protein in them.  Sometimes the option is lacking protein.


----------



## roxymama

In no particular order after #1

1. Spending time with my dad and both being kids again for a weekend
2.  Taking time to enjoy the trip and less time rushing or being anxious
3.  Pandora at night
4.  Lil mermaid room
5.  Frequent Snacks instead of meals if I feel like it (eating like a raccoon)
6. Epcot wandering
7.  Late night people over
8.  Tiki room/canteen/dole whip night
9.  Running the half with my friend (yes we’ve decided to just run it together and make the best of corral G...at least we’ll have each other to snap selfies of line are nutso)
10.  Wearing Disney clothes


----------



## apdebord

This week has sucked, so I’m mainly excited just to get out of the house. Between losing our dog and getting sick, I haven’t been able to run since last Sunday. I felt like it more important to heal both physically and emotionally this week than to get those last few runs in; just have to trust my training and whatever happens, happens. Things I’m excited about more specifically are:

1) Toy Story Land
2) Nights without plans and just going to different lounges/bars for dinner
3) Watching Illuminations as much as I can
4) La Cava 
5) The Peter Pan Float
6) New to us restaurants at Disney Springs
7) Festival of the Arts 
8) Crossing the finish line at my first marathon!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Congratulations to all of the racers next weekend. Wish I could be there with you. We would normally be arriving today. Bummed.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot staying in parks past 7pm since no kiddo bedtime


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I am so freaking pumped I can barely stand it. This could also be an effect of the Red Bull I drank yesterday at 2 p.m. that kept me up until about 4 a.m. this morning (not joking, it did a number on this non-caffeine consumer). Anyway, for this final Sundays are for Disney before marathon weekend, I want to know three (or five or 10 or 50) things you are totally excited for. Try to be specific!



California Grill and fireworks
Illuminations cruise
10K booze stop
DATW
Seeing friends!


----------



## Bree

Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....

Start-ESPN Mickey/Donald/goofy
1.6-world drive-jack sparrow 
2.4-toll plaza-cars 
3.35-Ralph/venelope
3.6-villians-snow queen, queen of hearts, Maleficent
5.2-
5.4-5.9
mike and sully 
white rabbit
goofy
Sebastian
Castle breezeway-stepsisters/lady tremaine 
Frontierland-woody/bullseye
6.1-Cinderella/charming/Tiana/naveen 
7.0-chip/dale
7.4-
8.1-incredibles/Edna 
10.4-green army men
12.1-up characters
12.4-clarrabelle 
Finish-ESPN Chipmunks/Pluto


----------



## roxymama

Omg I also forgot running through the big castle!  

Ok I’ll stop now


----------



## steph0808

1. Having some kid-free time with my mom
2. Running my first half marathon at Disney (have done the marathon twice)
3. Riding FoP and visiting Toy Story Land for the first time
4. Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
5. Staying at Animal Kingdom - Jambo for the first time!
6. Pool time, pleaseeeeeee


----------



## steph0808

Bree said:


> Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....
> 
> Start-ESPN Mickey/Donald/goofy
> 1.6-world drive-jack sparrow
> 2.4-toll plaza-cars
> 3.35-Ralph/venelope
> 3.6-villians-snow queen, queen of hearts, Maleficent
> 5.2-
> 5.4-5.9
> mike and sully
> white rabbit
> goofy
> Sebastian
> Castle breezeway-stepsisters/lady tremaine
> Frontierland-woody/bullseye
> 6.1-Cinderella/charming/Tiana/naveen
> 7.0-chip/dale
> 7.4-
> 8.1-incredibles/Edna
> 10.4-green army men
> 12.1-up characters
> 12.4-clarrabelle
> Finish-ESPN Chipmunks/Pluto



Sweet! This is so helpful (if true) if I decide to stop for characters. I would stop for Mike/Sully, Woody/Bullseye, Incredibles/Edna, and Up characters.


----------



## Bree

This is the post on Facebook regarding the Full.....

_The full list is really long...it’s also not super interesting as far as rare characters. Just ask. Ones that you don’t see in parks much-hook, incredibles, guardians of the galaxy characters, Fantasia ostrich, snow queen, Clara Elle, grave diggers, darkwing duck, launchpad mcquack, Judy and nick, tweedles, the mime, shadowman (princess and frog-dr. Facilier), jafar, penguins lots of different versions of the regular characters. A few princesses, fairy godmother, toy story characters, Alice, chipmunks, green army men, inside out characters, some lost people_


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> This is the post on Facebook regarding the Full.....
> 
> _The full list is really long...it’s also not super interesting as far as rare characters. Just ask. Ones that you don’t see in parks much-hook, incredibles, guardians of the galaxy characters, Fantasia ostrich, snow queen, Clara Elle, grave diggers, darkwing duck, launchpad mcquack, Judy and nick, tweedles, the mime, shadowman (princess and frog-dr. Facilier), jafar, penguins lots of different versions of the regular characters. A few princesses, fairy godmother, toy story characters, Alice, chipmunks, green army men, inside out characters, some lost people_


Guardians characters is interesting.

I’m assuming Clara Elle is Clarabelle.

Judy and Nick is a new one.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....
> 
> Start-ESPN Mickey/Donald/goofy
> 1.6-world drive-jack sparrow
> 2.4-toll plaza-cars
> 3.35-Ralph/venelope
> 3.6-villians-snow queen, queen of hearts, Maleficent
> 5.2-
> 5.4-5.9
> mike and sully
> white rabbit
> goofy
> Sebastian
> Castle breezeway-stepsisters/lady tremaine
> Frontierland-woody/bullseye
> 6.1-Cinderella/charming/Tiana/naveen
> 7.0-chip/dale
> 7.4-
> 8.1-incredibles/Edna
> 10.4-green army men
> 12.1-up characters
> 12.4-clarrabelle
> Finish-ESPN Chipmunks/Pluto



That would be disappointing. I always look forward to the NBC characters at that 3.6 mile slot. Usually Oogie Boogie for the half and Jack and Sally for the full. Looks like they’ve completely revamped that stop.


----------



## StarGirl11

Bree said:


> Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....
> 
> Start-ESPN Mickey/Donald/goofy
> 1.6-world drive-jack sparrow
> 2.4-toll plaza-cars
> 3.35-Ralph/venelope
> 3.6-villians-snow queen, queen of hearts, Maleficent
> 5.2-
> 5.4-5.9
> mike and sully
> white rabbit
> goofy
> Sebastian
> Castle breezeway-stepsisters/lady tremaine
> Frontierland-woody/bullseye
> 6.1-Cinderella/charming/Tiana/naveen
> 7.0-chip/dale
> 7.4-
> 8.1-incredibles/Edna
> 10.4-green army men
> 12.1-up characters
> 12.4-clarrabelle
> Finish-ESPN Chipmunks/Pluto



Yes! I’m dressing up as one of the stepsisters for the half (Anastasia). So I was really hoping they might be out for photos. This made my day.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Excited for:  
Meeting everyone in person
Cheering on the half marathoners and being in the MK pre-dawn
My first DATW
Just being at my home away from home and soaking it all in


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> That would be disappointing. I always look forward to the NBC characters at that 3.6 mile slot. Usually Oogie Boogie for the half and Jack and Sally for the full. Looks like they’ve completely revamped that stop.



These are just rumored, but it sounds like it's coming from a reliable source. It will be interesting to see how accurate they are!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> That would be disappointing. I always look forward to the NBC characters at that 3.6 mile slot. Usually Oogie Boogie for the half and Jack and Sally for the full. Looks like they’ve completely revamped that stop.


They had those villains out last year as well.


----------



## StarGirl11

camaker said:


> That would be disappointing. I always look forward to the NBC characters at that 3.6 mile slot. Usually Oogie Boogie for the half and Jack and Sally for the full. Looks like they’ve completely revamped that stop.



There’s a couple of spots where no characters are listed. Might be they moved them there. They sometimes move characters. Stitch got moved to near the Grand Floridian to Epcot last year. Don’t know where he is this year. So they might be someplace else.


----------



## rteetz

@ZellyB looks like Edna for the half maybe not the Full... no complete list for the full though.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, for this final Sundays are for Disney before marathon weekend, I want to know three (or five or 10 or 50) things you are totally excited for. Try to be specific!


I am totally excited for everything...but more specifically:

Checking in to my “home” resort and feeling like I’m back at home!
Attending the Expo and shopping for Marathon Weekend souvenirs with other race retreaters 
Walking into Epcot for the first time this trip and feeling like I’m back at home!
Wearing my custom I <heart> Disney Dogs shirt for the 5k
Running my first race at WDW since the Wine & Dine 7-miler
Running through World Showcase with the torches lit!
Strawberry cream cheese cupcake at BoG
Running my first marathon at the happiest place on earth!
Relaxing in my room post marathon 
Celebrating at Boma
Attending DATW!
A second post marathon celebration over breakfast at Tusker House
Enjoying the parks solo
Seeing some local Orlando friends and another long distance friend who will be running Dopey
Deciding what Marathon Weekend 2020 may hold for me...


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Anyone else feel like they are truly race ready when they have multiple black toenails?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

pluto377 said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> - riding FoP and seeing Toy Story Land
> - trying new restaurants, especially Boma
> - staying deluxe for the first time in a LONG time
> - 1 week with no kids!!!!!!!!
> - checking Dopey off my bucket list
> - reading by the pool
> 
> Question for those who have gone solo/kid-free before, what are some of your favorite things to do when you're alone or without kids that you don't get to do with them? Any special places you like to relax or hidden things I might not know about?



You can visit all the bars!!!


----------



## wdvak

Bree said:


> Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....
> 
> 8.1-incredibles/Edna



My costume/head decoration is Edna Mode glasses and bow!  I hope the line isn’t too long.


----------



## Sakigt

Heading to Ft Wilderness as we speak!

Toy Story Land
9 days of camping and meal prep working out beautifully hoping I didn’t forget anything 
Wearing my Dopey medal at Epcot
Running with hubbs as he does his first Goofy/marathon
Kids races!
Artists Point the night before we packup!
Rock hiding with the 40 rocks I painted


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:

- Running through the castle
- spending a relaxing time Alone with DH, he’s been the best support for all of this
- riding rides we haven’t been on before
- enjoying every minute of Dopey (even the painful parts)


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

The thing I am most looking forward to is having a Peter Pan Float in Magic Kingdom after finishing the WDW Marathon #7 and Dopey #6 on Sunday.

But I am looking forward to so many things:
-Running the 5K in my Eeyore onesie again
-Hopefully working up the courage to stop at the 10K hydration station and stopping in at DATW
-Trying Ohana, Homecomin' and Be Our Guest for the first time.
-Going back to Sanaa, Tusker House, Morimoto Asia, and a few other old favorites
-Going on FoP and Slinky Dog for the second time
-Hitting the parks after the races for the first time in five years. Packing up almost immediately after returning from the Marathon is always a bummer.
-But, mainly, just being in one of my favorite places for a week.


----------



## pluto377

what's a peter pan float and where do I get one?!


----------



## Sakigt

I forgot who asked but on my 18 mile training run I put the PB&J in a plastic bag and attached it to my run belt. Wasn’t too distracting and you could toss it somewhere so you look carefree and epic at the end


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> what's a peter pan float and where do I get one?!


Fantasyland


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> Sweet! This is so helpful (if true) if I decide to stop for characters. I would stop for Mike/Sully, Woody/Bullseye, Incredibles/Edna, and Up characters.



Those would more or less be my top picks, as well. I’d love to have a pic with Mike and Sully and I really hope the Incredibles are out for the full.


----------



## Barca33Runner

pluto377 said:


> what's a peter pan float and where do I get one?!



Storybook Treats



Lime soft serve in Sprite


----------



## jennamfeo

Reading through everyone's posts made me all weepy! I am excited for so many things, I can't even begin to list them. But Panda did a good job of summing it up for me.



rteetz said:


> California Grill and fireworks
> Illuminations cruise
> 10K booze stop
> DATW
> Seeing friends!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Reading through everyone's posts made me all weepy! I am excited for so many things, I can't even begin to list them. But Panda did a good job of summing it up for me.


Great minds think a like!


----------



## cavepig

I do wonder with the character lists leaked (I'm not looking as I like the spur of the moment surprise), if it will offset lines weirdly. I don't know, like everyone will hold out for certain ones making them extra long.  Has it ever been leaked liked this?


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I do wonder with the character lists leaked (I'm not looking as I like the spur of the moment surprise), if it will offset lines weirdly. I don't know, like everyone will hold out for certain ones making them extra long.  Has it ever been leaked liked this?


I don’t think so because how many people out of everyone are actually seeing these posts? 

Also yes lists and character have been leaked before


----------



## lahobbs4

In no particular order:

1. being kid free for a few days (I love them but I need a break from "momma, momma, momma, momma, momma, etc", and also excited to go to the bathroom alone)
2. ALL THE DOPEY BLING
3. Surprising my husband with a stay in the Wilderness Lodge (he's always wanted to stay there)
4. Walking around with a drink in Epcot without it spilling all over my stroller
5. Reading a book on my balcony with a drink
6. FOP because it's my favorite ride ever


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> I'll leave it at that for now. Later today, I'll post a pic here and on the meet up thread so you all know who to look for Wednesday morning. Maybe @DopeyBadger or someone can post the map again (I should've saved it, apologies).



How about this?  Ignore the 2018 dates on it.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> How about this?  Ignore the 2018 dates on it.



Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I don’t think so because how many people out of everyone are actually seeing these posts?
> 
> Also yes lists and character have been leaked before


Who knows since it was posted in the facebook group to start with, with over 35,000 people, could be a lot or could be a few.   Hopefully nobody gets upset if somebody is switched based on the list.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Who knows since it was posted in the facebook group to start with, with over 35,000 people, could be a lot or could be a few.   Hopefully nobody gets upset if somebody is switched based on the list.


Not all 35,000 of those people are running these races though. 

Also if someone gets upset that’s their own fault. They are trusting an unofficial Facebook post. Disney doesn’t promise this.


----------



## kleph

BuckeyeBama said:


> Congratulations to all of the racers next weekend. Wish I could be there with you. We would normally be arriving today. Bummed.



IT'S GAMEWEEK, Y'ALL!


----------



## baxter24

Looking forward to having some alone time a d being able to do whatever I feel like. I love my kids and husband but not having someone ask for a snack every five minutes or just say “momma” on repeat will be nice. Excited to eat at Tiffins for the first time and talk to/meet people from here.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Edna Mode during the full regardless of lists.


----------



## rteetz

Weather update


----------



## DIS-OH

Looking forward to:

—first WDW Marathon Weekend, after doing Princess Half weekend for 9 years

—getting a medal and shirt that are not Princess-themed

—cheering DD on in her first Full Marathon

—first time staying at Grand Floridian (a splurge since we are not renewing APs for 2019)

—meeting @rteetz  in person before I decide if he is really a college student from the cheese state or the actor in this Canada Dry commercial or both


----------



## rteetz

DIS-OH said:


> Looking forward to:
> 
> —first WDW Marathon Weekend, after doing Princess Half weekend for 9 years
> 
> —getting a medal and shirt that are not Princess-themed
> 
> —cheering DD on in her first Full Marathon
> 
> —first time staying at Grand Floridian (a splurge since we are not renewing APs for 2019)
> 
> —meeting @rteetz  in person before I decide if he is really a college student from the cheese state or the actor in this Canada Dry commercial or both


I have never seen that before. He does kind of look like me. I don't have a man bun though.


----------



## emilyindisney

SAFD: Looking forward to California Grill but mostly just excited to get back to Disney after a year away! This is the first time we’ve been back since our passes expired and it’s been a long year.

On a side note- I’m counting on all you Dopeys to share your experiences with airport security lines- are they crazy due to TSA being short staffed? I’m not flying out of BDL until Friday so hopefully I can gauge how much extra time I’ll need!



ZellyB said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Edna Mode during the full regardless of lists.



Me too!



rteetz said:


> Weather update
> 
> View attachment 373812



Looking better for the full! Yesterday I saw a forecast of rain that has me anxious- did the Hartford Marathon this year with 20 miles of rain and I’m not eager to repeat that experience.


----------



## Simba's Girl

rteetz said:


> I have never seen that before. He does kind of look like me. I don't have a man bun though.



man bun = goals


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> man bun = goals


I would need a lot of time to grow it out...


----------



## sandam1

SAFD - Looking forward to:

- Running up Main Street and through the castle
- Half marathon bling
- Getting a chance to spend six days with my best friend
- Butterbeer and Harry Potter (sorry Disney folks!)
- Trying Homecoming for dinner and Kona Cafe (Tonga Toast or Macadamia nut pancakes)

These weather updates are KILLING me! I went out shopping yesterday and got, what I had hoped, were my last things to pack. Today I am going back out and picking up some throw-away cold weather gear. 

I'm not seeing any "must have" character stops for the half. I was kind of counting on Aurora and Prince Phillip as my running shirt has a Sleeping Beauty theme, but I guess maybe not.

It's crazy that the races are finally so close!


----------



## Ellie_

Bree said:


> Rumored Half characters courtesy of leak on facebook....
> 
> Start-ESPN Mickey/Donald/goofy
> 1.6-world drive-jack sparrow
> 2.4-toll plaza-cars
> 3.35-Ralph/venelope
> 3.6-villians-snow queen, queen of hearts, Maleficent
> 5.2-
> 5.4-5.9
> mike and sully
> white rabbit
> goofy
> Sebastian
> Castle breezeway-stepsisters/lady tremaine
> Frontierland-woody/bullseye
> 6.1-Cinderella/charming/Tiana/naveen
> 7.0-chip/dale
> 7.4-
> 8.1-incredibles/Edna
> 10.4-green army men
> 12.1-up characters
> 12.4-clarrabelle
> Finish-ESPN Chipmunks/Pluto



I am going to lose my mind if the Up characters really are on the course. I’m dressing up as a Wilderness Explorer so this would be the photo opportunity of a lifetime!


----------



## ckb_nc

Looking forward to

- Disney Half - bucket list race for me that I wanted to run last year when I turned 51. 
- Guys weekend trip with my 15 you son - 
- Wearing a medal to a park
- Hopefully an Ohana pic with Stich like the one attaced
-


----------



## ANIM8R

rteetz said:


> I have never seen that before. He does kind of look like me. I don't have a man bun though.



...yet.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
- The bling
- My first Deluxe stay
- Discovering if I'm someone who can travel solo. This is gonna be a very educational trip for me ... but also hopefully a really good one!


----------



## garneska

Sakigt said:


> Heading to Ft Wilderness as we speak!
> 
> Toy Story Land
> 9 days of camping and meal prep working out beautifully hoping I didn’t forget anything
> Wearing my Dopey medal at Epcot
> Running with hubbs as he does his first Goofy/marathon
> Kids races!
> Artists Point the night before we packup!
> Rock hiding with the 40 rocks I painted



We are here in site 412. Come visit.


----------



## lhermiston

Hopefully everyone has seen DopeyBadger's map and knows where they're going for the morning meet and greets before each race. My plan is to be over by gear check and the restrooms by 3:45 or so. I'll have a sign that says "DIS" (shown below, I spared no expense). Some of you I'll recognize, most of you I won't. So, just show up and say hi. I'm 6'5", so hopefully I'll be easy to spot. My name is Lee. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m excited for a little getaway!

But, especially trying some new restaurants (storybook dining, Yak and yeti), my annual  gran marnier slushies, and toy story land.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Not all 35,000 of those people are running these races though.
> 
> Also if someone gets upset that’s their own fault. They are trusting an unofficial Facebook post. Disney doesn’t promise this.



It’s a pretty sensitive group at times so I’m sure there will be lots of pissing and moaning about how their entire race was ruined.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> It’s a pretty sensitive group at times so I’m sure there will be lots of pissing and moaning about how their entire race was ruined.


Yeah, I just lurk on that one. I don't post or comment because of that.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Yeah, I just lurk on that one. I don't post or comment because of that.



What irks me most about that group is all the cheerleading and pixie dust wishes for injured, undertrained and no training at all runners. Then if you are that one voice of reason they attack you!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> What irks me most about that group is all the cheerleading and pixie dust wishes for injured, undertrained and no training at all runners. Then if you are that one voice of reason they attack you!


Logic and common sense doesn’t work on social media


----------



## LdyStormy76

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> - The bling
> - My first Deluxe stay
> - Discovering if I'm someone who can travel solo. This is gonna be a very educational trip for me ... but also hopefully a really good one!



Hopefully you will enjoy traveling solo. Over the last 3 years I have left DH at home for 6 different trips; completely solo for 5 of them and a group tour tour for part of the 6th. I love it, and he enjoys the shocked responses when people find out he is home with the pup and I am in whatever state or country the trip took me to.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> It’s a pretty sensitive group at times so I’m sure there will be lots of pissing and moaning about how their entire race was ruined.





rteetz said:


> Yeah, I just lurk on that one. I don't post or comment because of that.





Bree said:


> What irks me most about that group is all the cheerleading and pixie dust wishes for injured, undertrained and no training at all runners. Then if you are that one voice of reason they attack you!



It can definitely be an interesting group. It’s a mix of good information, duplicative questions, and a split of clueless/lazy people more interested in crowdsourcing the answer to their question rather than doing any research of their own combined with others who are either irritated by that behavior or happy to enable it. Some of the meme threads can be entertaining, though...  I will admit that there are times I’m ready to scream if I see one more “recommend a Bluetooth headphone” or “is there a bus to the Expo from x Disney resort”.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm glad I left all those fb groups.  My life is less annoyed now.


----------



## ANIM8R

I've been watching some of the football playoffs and some of these players are incredible athletes!

Heck, some of them could be good enough to run a runDisney race!


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD
In Florida now- it was chilly early this AM!
Looking forward to:

Seeing the manatees in Blue Springs Park- this am- super cool!
Hanging with my Mom for 36 hours (that is enough- then she is with my teens)
Being solo at WDW for 48 hrs -yay!!
Spending 7 days with my hubby- free of sulking teens! Yay!
Running 5 and 10K with my Hubby
Enjoying all of Dopey- focus on "joy" in every step!
Lots of snacks with snack credits!
Beach Club for the first time- hopefully with some pool weather
Embracing the Dopey clang!
An easy 1.4 mile on Expo AM for the total of 50 miles to celebrate turning 50!
Storybook Dining- having Dopey sign my ribbon
Medal photo shots in MK on Monday
Amphicar ride Monday at Disney Springs
Hope to get meet some of you in person!


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> I've been watching some of the football playoffs and some of these players are incredible athletes!
> 
> Heck, some of them could be good enough to run a runDisney race!



Let’s not be hasty...


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> I want to know three (or five or 10 or 50) things you are totally excited for. Try to be specific!



Cali Grill an Happily Ever After from the Obs Deck - Seen wishes from there many times nut never HEA
Artist Point Character Dinner
Saints game, post race on Sunday from Geyser Point
Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios - first time to Toy Story Land
A very relaxed trip around the world showcase on Monday night with our entire group


----------



## croach

Ellie_ said:


> I am going to lose my mind if the Up characters really are on the course. I’m dressing up as a Wilderness Explorer so this would be the photo opportunity of a lifetime!



I think they’ve been out the last two years. Were definitely out last year.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD!


I am excited to start AND FINISH my first half. It will not be the race  had hoped 2+ months ago, but more than I had dreamed a year ago.
I am hoping grandma can deal with my kids for a mere 70 hours. I have more doubt about this than me finishing the race, so I guess I am more prepared for the race than I thought?
I am looking forward to some time with my husband without my kids- I am not sure we will even know how to carry on an uninterrupted conversation.
I can ride grown up rides if I want to!
Sunshine! Even if it rains it will be more than we get at home!
Food! Drinks!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are so close to marathon weekend that I can practically taste the watered down Powerade.
> 
> I am so freaking pumped I can barely stand it. This could also be an effect of the Red Bull I drank yesterday at 2 p.m. that kept me up until about 4 a.m. this morning (not joking, it did a number on this non-caffeine consumer). Anyway, for this final Sundays are for Disney before marathon weekend, I want to know three (or five or 10 or 50) things you are totally excited for. Try to be specific!
> 
> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> - Checking out new (to us) restaurants, including Boma, Boatrights, 50s Prime Time Cafe, Yak and Yeti, Flame Tree BBQ and Satuli Grill
> - New (to us) attractions, including Flights of Passage, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and (maybe) Slinky Dog Dash
> - Some post-fireworks touring with my two oldest girls (age 12); they've never stayed out late with me before
> - Watching and photographing Happily Ever After for the first time and IllumiNations for the last time
> 
> I'll leave it at that for now. Later today, I'll post a pic here and on the meet up thread so you all know who to look for Wednesday morning. Maybe @DopeyBadger or someone can post the map again (I should've saved it, apologies).
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.




SAFD 
A few things I am looking forward to:
1) I am doing a split stay and staying at two places I have never stayed
2) Going into this event in better shape than last year
3) Seeing Toy Story Land
4) Finally got FP for Flights of Passage


----------



## gsu1988

SAFD!
~I am excited to be running with my daughter in her first Half Marathon!
~I am excited about my first Dopey
~Just plain excited to be back at Disney after a long time away.
~Looking forward to meeting some of you. (I have been around these boards for a long time but have never gone to a meet-up)


----------



## Dav2205

I've purchased race retreat for the marathon, so intend to arrive at the expo early to make use of the early access to merchandise.  Do I need anything to check in apart from proof of ID?  Would it still be recommended to arrive as close to 8am as possible or should I be fine arriving closer to 9?

Also on the Expo information it mentions that there's a character meet & greet in the arena at the expo.  Anyone have any idea who that's likely to be based on prior years?


----------



## Neon Cactus

Dis_Yoda said:


> I'm glad I left all those fb groups.  My life is less annoyed now.



Me too.  I hadn't found this group yet when I was training for the 2016 marathon and was on fb.  I was convinced if I didn't run constantly at least the first two miles, I was going to get shoved out of the way by a good runner who was stuck in the later corrals.  Glad that everybody in real life was much better!

One other thing I just thought of to look forward to.  When I go to MK to cheer on the Half Marathon runners, it will be lit up, so I'm going to taunt my friends who aren't at Disney World by singing Trip a Little Light Fantastic by the lanterns on Main Street.  Juvenile, but fun!


----------



## 2girlsR2good

SAFD:
First Disney trip with a friend rather than my family--excited to enjoy hanging with my best friend and....
Joining my best friend in running her first marathon
Running a marathon without worrying about being swept (this is just my second and the first was Disney '17, and I'm in such better shape for this one!)
Checking out what's new, Pandora and Toy Story Land
Maybe overcoming my shyness and actually going to a meetup--I mostly lurk here, but I've learned so much from this group and I'm beyond grateful
Tonga Toast the day after a marathon--I will eat every bite guilt free!


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... I'm currently drinking tea because my throat hurts and I couldn't stop coughing there for a while.
My taper is right on schedule.


----------



## jennamfeo

Weather reports be damned — I’m packing TWO suitsuits. /hairflip


----------



## SheHulk

Butting in on this thread to tell everybody Good luck this coming week, and Have a great time and I'm definitely very jealous of all of you! I hope the weather gods are smiling on you Thursday to Sunday!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:
For me, I'm looking forward to a lot of firsts and one very important last.

Completing (hopefully) my first Dopey
Staying for the first time at Beach Club
Going to see the crystal springs manatees for the first time
Going to 'Ohana for the first time, meeting up with another solo 'Diser
My first warm Disney marathon 
And for the important last

Saying a proper goodbye to Illuminations. Since it started in 1999, this is the only fireworks show I've ever loved. I've seen it every trip, I own the CD and I'm grateful that I'll be able to see it at least 3 times on this trip before it goes away. I didn't have the same chance to say goodbye to the original journey into the imagination ride, and the great movie ride before they closed as I was not part of the Disney rumor mill at the time, so I'm thankful for the advance notice this time.


----------



## lahobbs4

jennamfeo said:


> Weather reports be damned — I’m packing TWO suitsuits. /hairflip



I just tried on every tank top, short sleeve and long sleeve shirt, and leggings/shorts/capris that I own. I just gave up and threw 5 of every single thing in my suitcase.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

lahobbs4 said:


> I just tried on every tank top, short sleeve and long sleeve shirt, and leggings/shorts/capris that I own. I just gave up and threw 5 of every single thing in my suitcase.


That's exactly my plan for tomorrow when I pack. Cant go wrong with taking a bit of everything, especially since I'll be driving down.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD
Returning to Disney for the first time in a year.
Spending time with my son and DIL.
Seeing some friends and hopefully making some new ones.
Not being at home and forgetting it exists.
Post marathon dinner at The Boathouse.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD:
-Becoming a Marathoner!
-The parks! We haven’t been since 2017, so I’m especially looking forward to Pandora and TSL.
-Meeting my dis-friends! 
-QT with my husband. Traveling with him is my favorite thing! 
-As cheesy as this sounds, just the joy of being at Disney. I know we can all be critical of it at times, but WDW truly is one my favorite places on earth!


----------



## minniegirl19

Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## rteetz

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!


Still a week out so things are bound to continue to change. I don’t change anything that I do. I plan for no rain and if it rains I suck it up.


----------



## SarahDisney

I should probably bring my rain hat, right? I feel like not packing it pretty much guarantees rain...


----------



## TCB in FLA

SarahDisney said:


> I should probably bring my rain hat, right? I feel like not packing it pretty much guarantees rain...


PACK THE HAT!


----------



## wdvak

jennamfeo said:


> Weather reports be damned — I’m packing TWO suitsuits. /hairflip




See! See! That was my view too, but DH said there was no need for all of that. So down to 1 suitcase (eyeroll) and my carryon. Lol, I just can’t decide on what I really need.


----------



## wdvak

SarahDisney said:


> I should probably bring my rain hat, right? I feel like not packing it pretty much guarantees rain...



I did. I have my visor, but my really old (20 years or so) Disney hat that gets me through rain is in my suitcase.


----------



## PointerPower

I'm sorry if I'm asking a redundant question, but what does SAFD mean in the context of this thread?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

PointerPower said:


> I'm sorry if I'm asking a redundant question, but what does SAFD mean in the context of this thread?


Yeah. I’m hoping it’s none of the Urban Dictionary definitions


----------



## AJruns

@emilyindisney 

On a side note- I’m counting on all you Dopeys to share your experiences with airport security lines- are they crazy due to TSA being short staffed? I’m not flying out of BDL until Friday so hopefully I can gauge how much extra time I’ll need!

Are you worried about BDL lines? FWIW I flew out of there tonight at 7:30 and it was one of the quickest checkpoints I’ve ever had there (I have pre-chek but regular line looked fine too).


----------



## rteetz

I have pre-check so I am not too worried. I also leave MKE at 6AM which its rarely ever crowded that early.


----------



## EDS19

So excited for my first runDisney Half and my first trip to Walt Disney World... I'm used to races at Disneyland so quick question about spectators.
If I'm understanding correctly on the day of the half (and full) spectators are allowed to enter the Magic Kingdom to cheer on Main Street... They just have to exit before the parks opens is that correct? You don't need to be a member of the ChEAR squad to do this? Just want to make sure I don't give family members the wrong info.

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

EDS19 said:


> So excited for my first runDisney Half and my first trip to Walt Disney World... I'm used to races at Disneyland so quick question about spectators.
> If I'm understanding correctly on the day of the half (and full) spectators are allowed to enter the Magic Kingdom to cheer on Main Street... They just have to exit before the parks opens is that correct? You don't need to be a member of the ChEAR squad to do this? Just want to make sure I don't give family members the wrong info.
> 
> Thanks!


Correct.


----------



## Z-Knight

Avoid Panda Express at the MCO airport. I have food poisoning from there ... It has been a fun couple of days so far. I can say though that my bed to bathroom speed has definitely improved - I hope I get better in time for the runs... Pardon the Pun


----------



## Kyle83

Z-Knight said:


> Avoid Panda Express at the MCO airport. I have food poisoning from there ... It has been a fun couple of days so far. I can say though that my bed to bathroom speed has definitely improved - I hope I get better in time for the runs... Pardon the Pun


   ‍


----------



## Tall Todd

Front Desk at Pop knew 'nothing' about the bus situation for the races/expo yesterday, Sunday, morning. Any idea when they should have information, or be willing to release it?


----------



## ScooterScott44

AJruns said:


> @emilyindisney
> 
> On a side note- I’m counting on all you Dopeys to share your experiences with airport security lines- are they crazy due to TSA being short staffed? I’m not flying out of BDL until Friday so hopefully I can gauge how much extra time I’ll need!
> 
> Are you worried about BDL lines? FWIW I flew out of there tonight at 7:30 and it was one of the quickest checkpoints I’ve ever had there (I have pre-chek but regular line looked fine too).


Flying out of Orlando now for work and security doesn’t seem too bad, about typical lines for a Monday morning here.  I’ll see about posting another update when I return tomorrow.


----------



## LdyStormy76

PointerPower said:


> I'm sorry if I'm asking a redundant question, but what does SAFD mean in the context of this thread?



In this thread it is “Sunday’s Are For Disney”. Ihermiston asks a discussion question each Sunday and when people respond they use the SAFD abbreviation.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Tall Todd said:


> Front Desk at Pop knew 'nothing' about the bus situation for the races/expo yesterday, Sunday, morning. Any idea when they should have information, or be willing to release it?



According to the event guide the busses will start leaving the hotels at 9:30 on Wednesday morning for the expo. They run on a hotel to expo loop. For the races busses start leaving at 3:30 for the 5k and 10k and 3 for the half and full. Look for the coach busses at the bus stop.  Eventually a sign board will go up in the lobby.


----------



## SarahDisney

Rain hat is in the suitcase!

My brother just flew this weekend, so I'm gonna talk to him today and ask him how his security experience was. I have pre-check, so I'm not anticipating too much of a line, but I just want to be sure. I keep hearing that TSA agents are calling in sick because they can't get to work (and/or don't want to work for free... which I totally get), so I'm just a little nervous and want reassurance that security won't be too bad despite the short staffing.


----------



## PCFriar80

AJruns said:


> @emilyindisney
> 
> On a side note- I’m counting on all you Dopeys to share your experiences with airport security lines- are they crazy due to TSA being short staffed? I’m not flying out of BDL until Friday so hopefully I can gauge how much extra time I’ll need!
> 
> Are you worried about BDL lines? FWIW I flew out of there tonight at 7:30 and it was one of the quickest checkpoints I’ve ever had there (I have pre-chek but regular line looked fine too).


We fly out of BDL at 6:00 AM on Wednesday.  We have TSA Pre but I'll let you know how the general atmosphere is for security lines.


----------



## Simba's Girl

AJruns said:


> @emilyindisney
> 
> On a side note- I’m counting on all you Dopeys to share your experiences with airport security lines- are they crazy due to TSA being short staffed? I’m not flying out of BDL until Friday so hopefully I can gauge how much extra time I’ll need!
> 
> Are you worried about BDL lines? FWIW I flew out of there tonight at 7:30 and it was one of the quickest checkpoints I’ve ever had there (I have pre-chek but regular line looked fine too).



DH flies out of BDL tomorrow afternoon and me and the girls fly out on Wednesday afternoon. We'll keep you updated



Z-Knight said:


> Avoid Panda Express at the MCO airport. I have food poisoning from there ... It has been a fun couple of days so far. I can say though that my bed to bathroom speed has definitely improved - I hope I get better in time for the runs... Pardon the Pun



Oh no!!! Feel better soon...


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Weather reports be damned — I’m packing TWO suitsuits. /hairflip


Weather.com looks okay to me?  I trust them more than accuweather. And this *IS* pool weather for me.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Wow! What a difference  some of you are seeing from what I am! My Weather Channel app this morning shows a drop to 20% chance of rain in Orlando on Sunday. With temps 59/74 on Sat night/Sunday it would be warm and muggy!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Good luck to everyone this week! My dad and sisters are doing the 10K. I am not going since I am doing the Princess half next month, but even though I’m excited for that, I’m having serious FOMO for Marathon weekend. Last year was so fun. I’m going to have an AP starting for that February trip so I am already thinking about 2020 Marathon weekend. 



rteetz said:


> I have pre-check so I am not too worried. I also leave MKE at 6AM which its rarely ever crowded that early.


What day do you leave? My Dad is leaving Wednesday and is also on the early flight out of MKE. My sister leaves on the same flight on Thursday but I know you can’t be on that one if you’re doing Dopey.


----------



## kleph

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!



rain runs, as it has been pointed out, involve a certain degree of misery. you just endure it. as it has also been pointed out, the one "must have" piece of apparel is a hat or visor to keep the rain out of your eyes as you run. guys should consider nipple protection or risk a bloody shirt. if you are considering a costume, you might want to evaluate if it will hold up to the conditions.


----------



## jmasgat

Z-Knight said:


> Avoid Panda Express at the MCO airport. I have food poisoning from there ... It has been a fun couple of days so far. I can say though that my bed to bathroom speed has definitely improved - I hope I get better in time for the runs... Pardon the Pun



I hope you feel better really soon and can find a way to stay hydrated (with some electrolytes).


----------



## Tall Todd

LdyStormy76 said:


> According to the event guide the busses will start leaving the hotels at 9:30 on Wednesday morning for the expo. They run on a hotel to expo loop. For the races busses start leaving at 3:30 for the 5k and 10k and 3 for the half and full. Look for the coach busses at the bus stop.  Eventually a sign board will go up in the lobby.



Thanks, read that too. 
For the '17  Wine and Dine we stayed at Caribbean Beach. There they had the buses no where near the actual bus stops. They were inside the parking lot right up close to the actual resort buildings.
I didn't know if at Pop they might have the buses nearer to the buildings too.


----------



## kleph

adding to the weather watcher info. the national weather service office for orlando is based in melbourne. although the NWS has cancelled all events due to the government shutdown, they are continuing to provide weather forecasts and data.

webpage: https://www.weather.gov/mlb/
twitter: https://twitter.com/NWSMelbourne


----------



## Bree

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!



Hat/visor to keep the rain out of your eyes. Body glide on your feet and wool socks. Depending on temperature a rain jacket.


----------



## croach

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!



Outside of a light rain jacket there really isn’t much you can do to stay dry. Your feet will get wet during a marathon at some point if it’s a consistent rain. Some people swear by toe socks(Injinji I think) because thry reduce the chance of blisters. You can also use anti chafing product on you feet to help. A hat is good to have to help keep the rain out of your face. 

If it’s a light rain, it’s really not that bad. 

https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a20791355/how-to-dress-for-rainy-runs/


----------



## Desdemona924

Tall Todd said:


> Thanks, read that too.
> For the '17  Wine and Dine we stayed at Caribbean Beach. There they had the buses no where near the actual bus stops. They were inside the parking lot right up close to the actual resort buildings.
> I didn't know if at Pop they might have the buses nearer to the buildings too.



I've stayed at Pop a bunch for races. The bus picks up at the stop on the end that is usually blank. It's the one closest to the 80s and 90s buildings.


----------



## camaker

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!





SarahDisney said:


> I should probably bring my rain hat, right? I feel like not packing it pretty much guarantees rain...



In my experience, being ready for rain during the race is more about staying dry prior to the race than anything else.  Once you get started, there's not much way to stay dry.  Try to stay as dry as possible pre-race.  A rain poncho or even a trash bag with head and arm slits makes for an easy throwaway raincoat.  If you have access, I like to have the waterproof booties used in clean rooms or hospitals to cover my shoes right up until race start.  In a pinch, garbage bags can go over the shoes and be taped up above the ankle to provide the same benefit.  I've got a roll of waterproof tape I actually got at the POFQ gift shop.  A hat is a must for keeping rain out of your eyes, or off your glasses in my case.  Also, anywhere that may chafe or blister needs an extra coat of anti-chafing solution of your choice.

Once you get into the race, I've found the rain can vary from refreshing (drizzle to light rain) to performance-impacting (heavy/soaking rain).  Just try to keep your socks as dry as possible by avoiding puddles, if at all possible.  Ultimately, it's one of those things you can't control, just adapt to.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Weather reports be damned — I’m packing TWO suitsuits. /hairflip


I'll have 2 as well packed with a little of everything.



minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!


Bring trash bags to stay dry if it's raining waiting in the corrals.  People even put bags over their shoes to stay dry while waiting.  You don't want to start completely soggy if you can help it.   As for running in the rain if the temp isn't cold I won't do anything different.   If it's cold I'll add arm sleeves then a  jacket, etc. depending on temps.  I just let the rain get in my eyes as I can't stand hats/visors, but don't wear glasses or contacts.    In 2015 it rained some off and on, nothing terrible that I remember.   It was dry when corral waiting that year, but I got wet half way through then it stopped then it started again after I finished. 



Z-Knight said:


> Avoid Panda Express at the MCO airport. I have food poisoning from there ... It has been a fun couple of days so far. I can say though that my bed to bathroom speed has definitely improved - I hope I get better in time for the runs... Pardon the Pun


Oh no, I hope you feel better soon. Try to up your hydration if you can to replenish.



Tall Todd said:


> Front Desk at Pop knew 'nothing' about the bus situation for the races/expo yesterday, Sunday, morning. Any idea when they should have information, or be willing to release it?


 They'll put the bus board signs up soon with all the times in the lobbies usually.


----------



## steph0808

I have run one marathon in the rain. Like pouring thunderstorms for 10 miles. It sucked. Big time.

And it was bad because it was an in-between temperature when the rain coat made me too warm (even though it is lightweight) and just running in a t-shirt was too cold, so I was taking the jacket off and tying it around my waist, then untying it and putting it back on a lot.

My best advice is to wear a hat and wicking clothing that dries quickly (if the rain ever stops). Nike Dri-Fit shorts and an Inknburn tech tee dried pretty well once the rain stopped. I also wear Injinji toe socks for all my runs, so that did help when my shoes and socks got wet.


----------



## cavepig

croach said:


> Some people swear by toe socks(Injinji I think) because thry reduce the chance of blisters.


  Yes, they are great. I haven't had blisters since I started wearing them years ago.


----------



## TheHamm

wdvak said:


> See! See! That was my view too, but DH said there was no need for all of that. So down to 1 suitcase (eyeroll) and my carryon. Lol, I just can’t decide on what I really need.


I am limited to half of the roll aboard suitcase.  This has emboldened me to to pick up rainbow leg warmers as opposed to packing shorts, capris, and full leggings.  I got an eye roll when those were added to the pile!


----------



## ZellyB

I'm probably 90% packed at this point.  Obviously nobody has a real clue what the weather is going to be like since forecasts are all over the place.  LOL

Mostly, I'm just glad to see that none of the lows are crazy cold.  I can deal with some rain and cooler than hoped for daily highs as long as it's not freezing cold in the corrals.  I'm still hoping for at least some pool weather though!


----------



## lhermiston

I can live with rain, they’ll let us run in that. No lightning please, that could lead to cancellations. 

Safe travels, everyone. We’re wheels up in 22 hours.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> What day do you leave? My Dad is leaving Wednesday and is also on the early flight out of MKE. My sister leaves on the same flight on Thursday but I know you can’t be on that one if you’re doing Dopey.


Wednesday.


----------



## rteetz

Accuweather

 

Weather.com


----------



## roxymama

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!



I just ran my first and only full marathon in Chicago this year and it was raining.  There were several DIS peeps with me on the course so it was a shared experience.  The heaviest of the rain was in the corral and then at the beginning.  Luckily never a full on downpour.  More of a steady annoyance.  And not for the whole race.  BUT here's my tips...

1) I wore a headsweats visor which is my go-to for races where I think I'll sweat a ton.  Worked GREAT.  I also wear glasses and surprisingly the visor kept them from getting very wet.  I like having the sweat band there to keep the rain out.  Sparkle Athletic sells a ton of colors and is almost always at the expo at disney.
1a) Bring something to cover your head and hat/visor in the corrals in case of pre-rain!  To let your hat stay dry for as long as possible..Myler, hoodie, etc.

2) No cotton.  Lots of bodyglide (should also be sold at expo.)  My shirt was wet but honestly no moreso than when I sweat like a pig in a hot race.  Cotton would have been a nightmare.  My feet got wet early and there was nothing to do about it.  I had pre-bodyglided my whole foot, ankle area and toes.  I think this saved me from blisters. 

3) Avoid puddles...pay attention to the ground in front of you.  It's the difference between a soaked foot and a slightly damp foot.  Swerving to avoid a puddle is worth the tiny extra distance 

4) Honestly the rain kept me moving.  Who wants to walk slowly in the rain?  I felt like I was running with a purpose, haha. 

5) Less clothes is better, rain and humidity are friends.  Embrace no jacket (unless it's freezing.)

Again the opinion of a one-time wet marathoner


----------



## broadsheet

TSA anecdote for anyone concerned. I flew through ATL this morning (not for WDW, sadly) with no problems whatsoever!


----------



## Bree

Duh. Forgot about staying dry pre- race! I’m packing disposable ponchos and some plastic bags to cover my shoes.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

SarahDisney said:


> I should probably bring my rain hat, right? I feel like not packing it pretty much guarantees rain...


Yes! Everyone must pack hats AND gloves.  Otherwise we will all need them....


----------



## jennamfeo

2girlsR2good said:


> Yes! Everyone must pack hats AND gloves.  Otherwise we will all need them....


I'll pack some throw away sweats for safe measure...


----------



## DopeyBadger

Looks like some good, maybe a bit cold for others, forecast for the 5k and 10k (feels like of 40 and 43).  The HM is near ideal (T+D of 106-118).  But the marathon still holding at warmer than ideal (T+D between 119-135).  So another marathon weekend that possibly runs the whole gamut.


----------



## at227

So anyone know if the Christmas decorations are still up? 

I know at DL yesterday was officially the last day for full blown decorations. Wondering if wdw had the same treatment.


----------



## AFwifelife

at227 said:


> So anyone know if the Christmas decorations are still up?
> 
> I know at DL yesterday was officially the last day for full blown decorations. Wondering if wdw had the same treatment.



Just saw a post that the decorations are still up at MK.


----------



## ZellyB

at227 said:


> So anyone know if the Christmas decorations are still up?
> 
> I know at DL yesterday was officially the last day for full blown decorations. Wondering if wdw had the same treatment.



At least on marathon weekends past, they were mostly still up through Sunday of race weekend.  On Monday they all start coming down.  With the weekend a bit later this year, it's possible they'll take them down before, but I seem to remember even back in 2013 when it was this late in January, many of the decorations were still up.


----------



## lhermiston

at227 said:


> So anyone know if the Christmas decorations are still up?
> 
> I know at DL yesterday was officially the last day for full blown decorations. Wondering if wdw had the same treatment.



The castle was still lit and the tree was still up during marathon weekend 2017, but that’s all I recall for decorations.


----------



## lahobbs4

Having a dilemma with my marathon hydration plan. Was planning on my Nathan hydration pack but I was sweating to death with it on my last long-run and I felt like my shoulders were tense the whole time (haven't had those problems until my 15 miler). I have a Nathan handheld with the strap so you aren't really "holding" it, but it's still in your hand. And I HATE running with something in my hands! I've been using Tailwind so I wasn't planning on relying on the course for water. 

Any other suggestions? I may just fill a bottled water with my Tailwind before and chunk it once its gone, and use food instead for nutrition...


----------



## LSUlakes

Do we know what time the monorail will start running on marathon morning yet? Also if you were staying at a monorail resort what time would you leave your room for the starting areas?


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> Do we know what time the monorail will start running on marathon morning yet? Also if you were staying at a monorail resort what time would you leave your room for the starting areas?



We stayed at Poly last year and I think the monorails were running at 3 AM.  We left right around 3 because we get paranoid about problems and like getting to our corral early to be at the start.  We rode to TTC and then transferred and in hindsight, walking to TTC might have saved a little time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Do we know what time the monorail will start running on marathon morning yet? Also if you were staying at a monorail resort what time would you leave your room for the starting areas?


Monorails start at 3:00AM I believe. They were a little delayed on one day last year I remember. I left my room at maybe 2:50? I am one that likes to get there early.


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> I just ran my first and only full marathon in Chicago this year and it was raining. There were several DIS peeps with me on the course so it was a shared experience.



@roxymama's advice is spot on.  If raining, I like to wear a poncho in the corral and then dispose of right before I start running.  To me, there's something psychologically better about getting wet AFTER I start running vs. starting the run already wet.  I like running in rain unless it's a huge downpour.  But I don't particular love starting a run with it already raining.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Do we know what time the monorail will start running on marathon morning yet? Also if you were staying at a monorail resort what time would you leave your room for the starting areas?



3:00 AM per the race guide:

*Race Days*


*DATE* *FROM HOST RESORTS TO START LINE*** *FINISH LINE TO HOST RESORTS*
Half Marathon* Saturday, January 12 3:00 a.m. - 5:00 a.m. 
Marathon* Sunday, January 12 3:00 a.m. - 5:00 a.m. 

*Monorails will be operating on the mornings of the Half Marathon and Marathon race events ONLY.


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> @roxymama's advice is spot on.  If raining, I like to wear a poncho in the corral and then dispose of right before I start running.  To me, there's something psychologically better about getting wet AFTER I start running vs. starting the run already wet.  I like running in rain unless it's a huge downpour.  But I don't particular love starting a run with it already raining.



Agreed.  I was really glad to have a poncho for the corral before the Chicago marathon this year.  There were people totally drenched before the race started.  The rain actually let up once we started running, so we ended up relatively dry for much of the run thanks to being (mostly) covered up in the corrals.


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> 4) Honestly the rain kept me moving. Who wants to walk slowly in the rain? I felt like I was running with a purpose, haha.



I got warm sometime around mile 17-18 and was very happy when the rain momentarily picked up a bit.  It was refreshing and gave me a little needed recharge.


----------



## jennamfeo

I had a Disney Gift Card in my Apple Wallet that I got from Wine and Dine in 2017 so I checked it's balance and I have $1.16 on it! Heck yeah!


----------



## roxymama

cburnett11 said:


> I got warm sometime around mile 17-18 and was very happy when the rain momentarily picked up a bit.  It was refreshing and gave me a little needed recharge.



I'd venture to guess that was right about when Zelly & I were beginning our corral/first few miles journey since we were in Wave 3.   I wasn't fast enough to catch up with you


----------



## CDKG

lahobbs4 said:


> Having a dilemma with my marathon hydration plan. Was planning on my Nathan hydration pack but I was sweating to death with it on my last long-run and I felt like my shoulders were tense the whole time (haven't had those problems until my 15 miler). I have a Nathan handheld with the strap so you aren't really "holding" it, but it's still in your hand. And I HATE running with something in my hands! I've been using Tailwind so I wasn't planning on relying on the course for water.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I may just fill a bottled water with my Tailwind before and chunk it once its gone, and use food instead for nutrition...


I hydrate with nuun. While Powerade is fine for a shorter distance, I don’t want to take a chance for the marathon (especially if we are looking at muggy weather). I will be running with my handheld and a couple of extra tablets in my pocket for refills. I don’t mind my handheld at all and usually forget it’s there. Mine is small (16 oz.) so that may be part of it.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I had a Disney Gift Card in my Apple Wallet that I got from Wine and Dine in 2017 so I checked it's balance and I have $1.16 on it! Heck yeah!



Ooooohhhh, think of all the free waters your could get for that!!!


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> Do we know what time the monorail will start running on marathon morning yet? Also if you were staying at a monorail resort what time would you leave your room for the starting areas?



We typically stay at Bay Lake Tower, and my goal has been to board the 4am monorail over the past few years.  I don't like hanging around in the reunion area pre-race, I just want to get to my corral, so I board as late as possible.  Especially last year, when it was cold


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> I'd venture to guess that was right about when Zelly & I were beginning our corral/first few miles journey since we were in Wave 3. I wasn't fast enough to catch up with you



Funny.  Actually I think the downpours were just little pockets of rain hitting neighborhoods.  Chicago had widespread cloud coverage, but I believe we were all experiencing different amounts of precipitation at any given time depending on where we were on the course.


----------



## TeeterTots

roxymama said:


> Lots of bodyglide (should also be sold at expo.) My shirt was wet but honestly no moreso than when I sweat like a pig in a hot race. Cotton would have been a nightmare. My feet got wet early and there was nothing to do about it. I had pre-bodyglided my whole foot, ankle area and toes. I think this saved me from blisters.


I have never used body glide. Does it make your feet feel slippery?


----------



## camaker

cburnett11 said:


> Funny.  Actually I think the downpours were just little pockets of rain hitting neighborhoods.  Chicago had widespread cloud coverage, but I believe we were all experiencing different amounts of precipitation at any given time depending on where we were on the course.



I was thinking the same thing.  Where @roxymama reported seeing most of the rain while she was in the corral and starting, I saw next to no rain in the corral and it had just started to sprinkle a little as we walked up to the start line.  However, there was a 2-3 mile stretch (I think it was somewhere around miles 7-10) that I got poured on heavily enough that my shoes and socks got soaked and my hat got so saturated I was forced to wear it backwards after the rain passed to keep the brim from sagging down into my eyes.  I guess that's the "magic" of how much ground a marathon has to cover in combination with scattered rain.


----------



## roxymama

TeeterTots said:


> I have never used body glide. Does it make your feet feel slippery? I t



I've never thought so.  It looks like a tube of those "solid invisible" deoderants so it's not really "wet" at all when it goes on if that makes sense. I honestly don't tell much of a difference in feel after putting my socks on to when I forget it...which is why I'm so prone on being annoyed that I forgot it.



camaker said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Where @roxymama reported seeing most of the rain while she was in the corral and starting, I saw next to no rain in the corral and it had just started to sprinkle a little as we walked up to the start line.  However, there was a 2-3 mile stretch (I think it was somewhere around miles 7-10) that I got poured on heavily enough that my shoes and socks got soaked and my hat got so saturated I was forced to wear it backwards after the rain passed to keep the brim from sagging down into my eyes.  I guess that's the "magic" of how much ground a marathon has to cover in combination with scattered rain.



And Chicago had the three start time system so I know I started hour or more after some of you fine folks.


----------



## pixarmom

broadsheet said:


> TSA anecdote for anyone concerned. I flew through ATL this morning (not for WDW, sadly) with no problems whatsoever!



Same for MKE yesterday on my non-WDW flight!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Where @roxymama reported seeing most of the rain while she was in the corral and starting, I saw next to no rain in the corral and it had just started to sprinkle a little as we walked up to the start line.  However, there was a 2-3 mile stretch (I think it was somewhere around miles 7-10) that I got poured on heavily enough that my shoes and socks got soaked and my hat got so saturated I was forced to wear it backwards after the rain passed to keep the brim from sagging down into my eyes.  I guess that's the "magic" of how much ground a marathon has to cover in combination with scattered rain.



You are correct Camaker.  I had a down pour mile 8 to 10 ish.  Then some light rain that tapered off around 14.  i was one coral ahead of you so makes perfect sense.  Yeah the rain sucked i was afraid it would ruin my shot but thankfully only 1.5 miles of it where it was bad.  i had good socks so that helped.  Plus i rubbed my feet down with Two Toms or Toms shield, can't remember exactly the name.


----------



## Bree

lahobbs4 said:


> Having a dilemma with my marathon hydration plan. Was planning on my Nathan hydration pack but I was sweating to death with it on my last long-run and I felt like my shoulders were tense the whole time (haven't had those problems until my 15 miler). I have a Nathan handheld with the strap so you aren't really "holding" it, but it's still in your hand. And I HATE running with something in my hands! I've been using Tailwind so I wasn't planning on relying on the course for water.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I may just fill a bottled water with my Tailwind before and chunk it once its gone, and use food instead for nutrition...



That motto nothing new on race day keeps popping into my head especially when it comes to hydration/fueling. Can you maybe try adjusting the straps differently? Another thing I find that helps is getting rid of the sloshing. Once your bladder is filled turn it upside down and suck out all the excess air through the tubing.


----------



## wdvak

lahobbs4 said:


> Having a dilemma with my marathon hydration plan. Was planning on my Nathan hydration pack but I was sweating to death with it on my last long-run and I felt like my shoulders were tense the whole time (haven't had those problems until my 15 miler). I have a Nathan handheld with the strap so you aren't really "holding" it, but it's still in your hand. And I HATE running with something in my hands! I've been using Tailwind so I wasn't planning on relying on the course for water.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I may just fill a bottled water with my Tailwind before and chunk it once its gone, and use food instead for nutrition...



I decided against my Vest because my neck arthritis has been flaring up and on the long runs the vest compounded that. So I’ve switched back to my running belt with 1 bottle for my Nuun and I’m relying on the course for water.


----------



## TeeterTots

Bree said:


> Another thing I find that helps is getting rid of the sloshing. Once your bladder is filled turn it upside down and suck out all the excess air through the tubing.


Love this idea! Thank you!!


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> Having a dilemma with my marathon hydration plan. Was planning on my Nathan hydration pack but I was sweating to death with it on my last long-run and I felt like my shoulders were tense the whole time (haven't had those problems until my 15 miler). I have a Nathan handheld with the strap so you aren't really "holding" it, but it's still in your hand. And I HATE running with something in my hands! I've been using Tailwind so I wasn't planning on relying on the course for water.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I may just fill a bottled water with my Tailwind before and chunk it once its gone, and use food instead for nutrition...



A few options for you.
1) make a super concentrated bottle of Tailwind and take a sip from it every 20-30 minutes for fueling. If you put 4-6 scoops in, this will be enough to get you through 3-4 hours of running. You then use the water at the aid stations for hydration.
2) Bring small Tailwind packets and mix them into a water bottle at the aid stations. This requires carrying Tailwind powder along with you but keeps you in your routine of drinking your Tailwind all the time and not just sipping it for fueling.


----------



## SarahDisney

TSA update from my brother, who flew thursday (I think out of LGA, which is where I'm flying from Wednesday) and today out of STL:
Less than 5 minutes each time with pre-check.

Obviously, non-precheck will be different, but there seems to have been no effect on precheck lines, so I'm guessing standard lines are also fairly close to normal.


----------



## hotblooded

TeeterTots said:


> I have never used body glide. Does it make your feet feel slippery?


Not at all. I normally get blisters on runs longer than 10K, especially when I’m sweaty or in wet weather. My feet don’t feel any different whether I apply it or not, except in the end result of no blistered up feet.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> TSA update from my brother, who flew thursday (I think out of LGA, which is where I'm flying from Wednesday) and today out of STL:
> Less than 5 minutes each time with pre-check.
> 
> Obviously, non-precheck will be different, but there seems to have been no effect on precheck lines, so I'm guessing standard lines are also fairly close to normal.


Fingers crossed. I am notoriously late for everything!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Anyone see this? Going to Ohana for post-marathon dinner and, while I enjoy rice, not quite as satisfying as eating a ton of noodlies.


----------



## Sakigt

I wear Injini toe socks exclusively now. Haven’t had a blister since. Downfall is if you lose one you’re kind of screwed. Also it takes longer to put them on. I’ve found removing the toes individually then pulling off the entire sock keeps them from turning inside out which saves time next time you want to wear them


----------



## lahobbs4

Bree said:


> That motto nothing new on race day keeps popping into my head especially when it comes to hydration/fueling. Can you maybe try adjusting the straps differently? Another thing I find that helps is getting rid of the sloshing. Once your bladder is filled turn it upside down and suck out all the excess air through the tubing.



I can't stand the sloshing! Thank you! That sound just makes me have to pee the entire time I'm running.


----------



## jaxonp

Just heard and interesting tidbit about potential security setup at the expo.  Word on the street is that a plan for this year is in place to have a checkpoint before entering the gateway up to WWS.  What hasn't been decided is if it'll be a go for the events this week or not.  Just some food for thought...


----------



## PointerPower

Professor_Cookie said:


> Yeah. I’m hoping it’s none of the Urban Dictionary definitions


ha! - that's why I asked.  It didn't quite add up


----------



## PointerPower

minniegirl19 said:


> Can anyone give suggestions on how to handle running 26 miles in rain? The rain chance just went up to 60% overnight and in the morning. Do you wear certain clothing? Certain socks? Any suggestions would be helpful!



Plenty of Body Glide and Vaseline in any area that you don't want to be rubbed raw.  Aside from that (if it's 50+ degrees), running in the rain for 26 miles isn't that bad.  Forecast looks better today though - fingers crossed!


----------



## leholcomb

ErinBoBerin said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Anyone see this? Going to Ohana for post-marathon dinner and, while I enjoy rice, not quite as satisfying as eating a ton of noodlies.


The noodles are back. According to the chef, it was a 3 day trial run. The current noodle distributor has changed the noodles and they do not cook up as well as before (breaking, over/under cooking, etc). So they brought in rice to try. He said that the test did not go over well but if they keep the noodles, they will likely be changed to a different brand/style/recipe to keep them consistent and edible.


----------



## TheHamm

ErinBoBerin said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Anyone see this? Going to Ohana for post-marathon dinner and, while I enjoy rice, not quite as satisfying as eating a ton of noodlies.





leholcomb said:


> The noodles are back. According to the chef, it was a 3 day trial run. The current noodle distributor has changed the noodles and they do not cook up as well as before (breaking, over/under cooking, etc). So they brought in rice to try. He said that the test did not go over well but if they keep the noodles, they will likely be changed to a different brand/style/recipe to keep them consistent and edible.



They lean on so many other companies, can they not use their power for my tasty good?
I love these noodles, and cannot ever seem to make them taste as good on my own.  I suppose everything tastes better when (1) my kids are too exhausted to fight (2) I know I do not have to clean up.


----------



## gsu1988

One of the exhibitors posted this on Facebook. A map of the lower level with vendors/exhibitors.


----------



## pixarmom

SAFD (a day late) 

1.  Crossing the finish line with @mateojr in his very first ever 10K!!  Please give him a shout if you see a running Stitch with a Lilo mom.  This is a long distance for his little legs, but I think he has the determination to do it!

2.  Enjoying distance running again!  Super excited about the half - it's been a while since my last longer distance run and I can't wait!

3.  Finding this 10K drink stop that @Keels mentioned!


----------



## PCFriar80

pixarmom said:


> SAFD (a day late)
> 
> 3.  Finding this 10K drink stop that @Keels mentioned!



Just look for the backup of runners on the left side of course outside of the BC a little after the mile 5 marker.  It would be nice if there was an audio "Caution Runners, Happy Hour Ahead.......".


----------



## StarGirl11

Watch arrived today finally. A few days late because someone didn't do their job right at UPS. But its here for Dopey and that's what matters. Get to take it for a short test run later. Have some more things to pack but I'm pretty ready to go. 

And man it kind of amazes me how much the tech has evolved over the years. I remember when heart rate monitors for watches involved wearing a strap. Now its just on the back of my watch (and yeah I know this has probably been around for a while, but I haven't upgraded watches in 4 years).


----------



## StarGirl11

gsu1988 said:


> One of the exhibitors posted this on Facebook. A map of the lower level with vendors/exhibitors.



Well that's definitely interesting. A bit frustrated that there's a couple of vendors (Rock Tape and Compree Sports, and no Rock Tape and KT Tape are not the same thing, at least not identically) missing that I wanted to buy from that have been there in the past. 

But I think the real shocker here is Sparkle Skirts being there. They haven't done WDW Marathon Expo in years because of the cost. They usually do a sale at their store about an hour off property, which I never go to since I'm only in town once a year. 

Looks like I'll probably be getting a new skirt.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Just look for the backup of runners on the left side of course outside of the BC a little after the mile 5 marker.  It would be nice if there was an audio "Caution Runners, Happy Hour Ahead.......".



Oh, we’ll have signs ...


----------



## Bree

gsu1988 said:


> One of the exhibitors posted this on Facebook. A map of the lower level with vendors/exhibitors.



Blue Buffalo is on that list. Pet food? Must be some new fueling strategy


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Blue Buffalo is on that list. Pet food? Must be some new fueling strategy


Oh I’m visiting that station!


----------



## apdebord

gsu1988 said:


> One of the exhibitors posted this on Facebook. A map of the lower level with vendors/exhibitors.



Thanks for posting! I was planning on a new roll of rock tape at the Expo, but guess not. Glad I have time for Amazon to deliver it before we leave!


----------



## minniegirl19

Castle lights are on tonight! Good sign for those of us that want them on still this week not just for the races!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'm packing and really struggling to not bring all the things.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Anyone want to post misc things that we might forget to pack? (In case I missed something, or any pro tips)

Nuun
Tailwind (backup)
Sports beans
Body glide
Bio freeze 
Knee compression sleeve
Voodoo bands
Poncho
Hat
Mophie case
Earbuds 
Sun glasses 
Chapstick
Sharpie (for signatures)
Camelbak (for full only)

If any of the more experienced people want to chime in, I'd love to hear what you all will pack! Safe travels for everyone coming down soon!


----------



## jhoannam

Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


----------



## JeffW

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


I never run supported races (half or full) with my own water.  I always depend on the race water stations, that's part of why I'm paying them 

For Disney, for the full, I alternate water and PowerAde at each (and every) station, and then time my Gu to the water stop at the appropriate time interval.

I would recommend that you take a look at the map for the spacing of the stations, and compare that with how you have trained as far as water and gel/food/etc.  If the spacing of the stations doesn't align with how you've trained, I certainly wouldn't try something brand new on race day.


----------



## CDKG

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


In my experience, runDisney water stops are plentiful! Normally, I would not carry water. The only reason I am bringing my handheld is because I run with nuun, not Powerade. With a shorter race, that is not as important. But, for the marathon distance, I was not willing to take a chance. If you train with Powerade, you should be fine with on course water stops.


----------



## Barca33Runner

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



I've never run the Disney Marathon with additional hydration. I can't imagine finishing the race under-hydrated unless I made a concerted effort not to utilize the hydration stops.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



I run without bringing my own water and only use the provided water on the course, but this year I am bringing my own gels and nutrition-the poweraid isn’t a consistent strength and I never quite get enough calories from it. Besides, I hate the taste of poweraid. Also, the sport beans and bananas come too late in the course for me to actually be useful. I have debated bringing my handheld so that I can be sure to get enough water, but getting enough water has never been an issue for me on the course—calories yes, but water no.


----------



## JeffW

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Anyone want to post misc things that we might forget to pack? (In case I missed something, or any pro tips)
> 
> Nuun
> Tailwind (backup)
> Sports beans
> Body glide
> Bio freeze
> Knee compression sleeve
> Voodoo bands
> Poncho
> Hat
> Mophie case
> Earbuds
> Sun glasses
> Chapstick
> Sharpie (for signatures)
> Camelbak (for full only)
> 
> If any of the more experienced people want to chime in, I'd love to hear what you all will pack! Safe travels for everyone coming down soon!



Things I've forgotten in the past

Arm sleeves
Gloves
Garbage Bags (I like to bring the big landscaping bags that go to my knees)
Race Belt
Charger for your Garmin Run Watch
Mylar Blanket(s) for the Corrals

And as an FYI, if you figure it out early enough, many things can be replaced via overnight Amazon Prime shipment to your resort


----------



## Rundugrun

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


I personally use a fitletic water belt when I do full marathons. The course has plenty of hydration, but is usually short on calories/electrolytes for me personally. I use First Endurance and I make it super concentrated, taking a sip every 20-30 minutes or so. I also carry gu gels that I take with water from the aid stations. So I use my belt for electrolytes, gels for calories, and aid stations for hydration. 

As others have stated I wouldn’t run with a belt you haven’t tried before on a long run. I’ve used mine for 4 years and I love it. If you decide to bring your own electrolytes you might want to try a handheld water bottle, and just bring extra tailwind or first endurance in your pockets.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



I never carry my own water during races, Disney or otherwise.


----------



## pluto377

Starting to worry my bag is going to be overweight...

I’ll be running without my own water. I can’t stand carrying anything.


----------



## JeffW

Keels said:


> I figured as much!
> 
> The last two year have been “pre-certified” ... mostly because the changes to the course were negligible from a USATF standpoint and not enough to warrant a re-certify. It’s definitely happening this year and if I was a gamblin’ gal, it will probably happen tomorrow night now that the start-finish apparatus is in place.


I'm surprised it still isn't up on the USATF site.  Maybe someone at USATF is still on vacation.

BTW, I'm using this query if others want to stalk


----------



## huskies90

TSA Update - Hartford (BDL) Addition: Just touched down at MCO. No TSA issues leaving Bradley from the regular non pre check line.  If I didn’t know there were potential TSA issues, I would not have been able to tell. Security was a breeze, flight was a breeze. Obviously no weather issues either. Big difference from last year. I am happily canceling my Tuesday night backup flight as I type this.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I just wanted to wish everyone safe travels as you had down/over/up to WDW.  I so wish I could be there, but 2020 is only a year away!  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


I've never run at Disney carrying my own hydration. Disney is great about water stops. (A few small local races I've carried my hydration, but otherwise, bigger races usually have you covered.)
However, DO bring your own Gu/fuel/calories if you use them.


----------



## StarGirl11

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



I'm with @Barca33Runner in the minority here apparently. I always carry water on me. I would love to be able to run solo without my camelbak. Unfortuanetly medical issues dictate I have to carry my own fluids. I either have to have extra help or the race has to be overly generous (ie NYC where its every mile starting at mile 3) with their water stations for me to leave the camelbak home.

Admittedly the camelbak became a blessing during 2017 Disneyland Half weekend. I used it to carry my fluids when I went into the park during the over top heatwave.

My flipbelt has apparently decided tonight is a great night to disappear. I'll have to pick one up in Florida unless it magically reappears sometimes soon.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Anyone want to post misc things that we might forget to pack? (In case I missed something, or any pro tips)
> 
> Nuun
> Tailwind (backup)
> Sports beans
> Body glide
> Bio freeze
> Knee compression sleeve
> Voodoo bands
> Poncho
> Hat
> Mophie case
> Earbuds
> Sun glasses
> Chapstick
> Sharpie (for signatures)
> Camelbak (for full only)
> 
> If any of the more experienced people want to chime in, I'd love to hear what you all will pack! Safe travels for everyone coming down soon!



Sunscreen.
Post race “omg that hurts/how did _that_ chafe” supplies



jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



I have a small - 9 oz - bottle that I carry and top off at almost all stations. Given the way I fuel I need a few sips of water every 10 minutes. Also, I am one of those people who can not drink out of a cup while walking without spilling so having it keeps me moving.

Leaving for ORD in 25 minute. Threw one more long sleeve shirt in my bag this morning. The Sunday forecast looks like the rain is gone, but the temps are going up.


----------



## BigEeyore

Who's done marathon weekend with a cold??? I had managed to avoid the crud going around my office until a few days ago .  I am really hoping that I am a lot better by this weekend, but I'd love to hear from anyone who made it through Goofy with a cold before! I am so upset - all that training and planning and here I am race week feeling crummy.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm officially checked in for my flight - less than 24 hours until departure!
American says to arrive 2 hours before the flight ... not sure how serious they are about that. I was planning on arriving 60-70 minutes before the flight. I have to decide whether to adjust my plans at all ... security line will be short (yay pre-check ... I still get excited every time I see that on my boarding pass), but I do have to wait in line to pay for and check my bag and I don't know how long that line will be.

Off for my last run pre-Florida! Hopefully I'll survive it... (I feel fine, but I'm still coughing and have no voice, so we'll see how the cold outdoors treats me).


----------



## kleph

BigEeyore said:


> Who's done marathon weekend with a cold??? I had managed to avoid the crud going around my office until a few days ago .  I am really hoping that I am a lot better by this weekend, but I'd love to hear from anyone who made it through Goofy with a cold before! I am so upset - all that training and planning and here I am race week feeling crummy.



colds and illness are, in my experience, pretty common during taper. the rule of thumb here is you should be OK to try it if the symptoms are "above the neck." that's nasal congestion, sore throat and runny nose. "below the neck" symptoms would be chest congestion, nausea and fever. hacking cough? no bueno.

i came down with a head cold before my marathon in october that i did everything in my power to keep from blossoming into a full-on sinus infection. the morning of the race was unpleasant but, once i started running, it went fine (illness-wise, anyway).

the main thing is to follow what are good rules for race week prep for everyone: get lots of rest and hydrate.

this article has a bit more detail: https://www.runnersworld.com/health-injuries/a20857754/should-i-rest-or-run-with-a-cold/

edit: fix link


----------



## jmasgat

Now that people are heading down to WDW, and those of us with FOMO are feeling it start to kick in, it’s time to put those feelings aside and wish everyone safe, speedy travels and a fantastic time.

To the first timers...soak in all the sun, the atmosphere, the feeling of being surrounded by thousands of other crazy runners and walkers, and let it wipe away any lingering anxiety about what you’re about to do. And congratulations for all you’ve done to make it to this point.

To the “old-timers”, who have been here before (probably multiple times!), find that new spark that makes it fresh, encourage the newbies amongst you, and have a great race.

To @Keels Thank you for being the social director and welcoming the disboard members at HH and DATW. And may you always be far out of range of Carissa’s voice! And to @lhermiston, thanks for the pre-race meet-ups. It’s nice for people to be able to see a friendly face beforehand to take one’s mind off pre-race jitters.

On Friday, somewhere around 3, we’ll virtually join you in an adult beverage to celebrate along with you.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


I don't bring any water with me at Disney & plan to stop at them all, especially if it's warm.     It seems like there are enough there.   I hate carrying extra stuff, but did at a local fall marathon carry my bottle as it was soooo hot and had to keep refilling it.   I would rather not at Disney if possible.  The water stops can get crowded at times though, I've seen & been in some accidental tripping.



JeffW said:


> I'm surprised it still isn't up on the USATF site.  Maybe someone at USATF is still on vacation.
> 
> BTW, I'm using this query if others want to stalk


It didn't get posted online until a few days before last year, I saved it Jan. 3 & we ran Jan. 7.  Seems normal for a late posting I guess.


----------



## cavepig

Exhibitor listing is in the event guide now too - https://guide.rundisney.events/expo/

*EXHIBITOR* *BOOTH #*
Active Sol Eyewewar 235
AdventHealth 238
AfterShokz 218
Air Relax 501
Altra Footwear 431
American Cancer Society 529
Apex by Sunglass Hut 207
Armpocket 429
AT&T 124
Balega 121
BeeCause Charms 423
Better Than Tens 216
BFF :: Electric Foam Roller 128
BLUE Buffalo 210
Bondi Band 135
Brooks 129
Campus Quilt Co. 503
CEP 220
Cigna 407
COOLCORE CHEMICAL FREE COOLING PRODUCTS 334
Counter Cultur3 109
Disney Environmentality 425
Disney Springs 345
Disney Vacation Club 137
Feetures 215
Fit2Run 215, 221, 227
Fitbit Miami Marathon & Half Marathon 527
Fitletic 332
FlipBelt 516
Fluffy Fizzies 433
FOND MEMORIES GRAPHICS 522
Garmin USA 228
GEICO 244
GoGo squeeZ 338
Hoka 221
Jeff Galloway 132
Jelly Belly Candy Company 211
KT TAPE 533
Lasting Commemoratives 518
New Balance 119
ON Running 227
One More Mile 111
OtterBox 206
Outside Interactive 306
Polar 107
PRO Compression 505
Raw Threads 507
Real Time Pain Relief 341
Road Runners Club of America 110
ROLL Recovery 234
RooSport 339
runDisney Headquarters 101
Running Zone Foundation Events 531
Salomon 112
Senses-A Disney Spa 251
Sparkle Athletic 514
SPARKLE SKIRTS 521
SPARKLY SOUL 530
SPIbelt 415
SportHooks LLC 528
Sweaty Bands 419
TEAM 413 - GRACERUNNER MINISTRIES 524
Team In Training - The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society 308
The Ganachery 347
The Stick 104
Track Shack 125
Zensah 117


----------



## FFigawi

Track Shack posted a helpful packing list for anyone still trying to figure out what they'll forget to toss in a suitcase.


----------



## StarGirl11

On the plane to Orlando!

Good thing number one of today: Found my Fitbelt this morning so yeah I don’t need to rebuy it. 

Good thing number two: There’s a cute dog sitting next to me (well she’s under the seat but still)

Good thing number three: In a few hours I am finally back in Orlando!


----------



## kleph

via @NWSMelbourne


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> Who's done marathon weekend with a cold??? I had managed to avoid the crud going around my office until a few days ago .  I am really hoping that I am a lot better by this weekend, but I'd love to hear from anyone who made it through Goofy with a cold before! I am so upset - all that training and planning and here I am race week feeling crummy.



I did Dopey last year with full blown bronchitis that set in after the 5k.  It can certainly be done.  My advice is to slow down significantly and more than you think you'll need to.  I normally run continuously, but decided to drop back to run/walk intervals after seeing how I felt and my HR looked after an "easy" paced 10k.  Initially, I dropped back to 3:00/1:00 intervals for the half marathon and ended up struggling mightily to a personal worst finish.  I didn't think there was any way I could get through the full after that experience, but a lot of supportive folks on here encouraged me to at least start the race.  For the full, I dropped the intervals back further to 1:00/1:00 and that seemed to do the trick.  I finished the full feeling worlds better than and at a significantly faster pace than I finished the half.  You've trained a long time for this and it's upsetting, I know, but don't worry about your pace and just focus on finishing upright and you should be fine.  Good luck!


----------



## TheHamm

LdyStormy76 said:


> Sunscreen.
> Post race “omg that hurts/how did _that_ chafe” supplies


Hmm, I have yet to find an omg that hurts product other than the 2 oz tube of diaper cream we have left over because kids.  Eau de desitin is not something I like, are there carry on size items that would meet this purpose?


----------



## lhermiston

I’ll have a hydration belt for the half and the full. 

Just touched down in Hotlanta. Less than four hours until Orlando. Then it’s a quick stop at POR before HS. 

The family is running on minimal sleep. Today should be fun!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

BigEeyore said:


> Who's done marathon weekend with a cold??? I had managed to avoid the crud going around my office until a few days ago .  I am really hoping that I am a lot better by this weekend, but I'd love to hear from anyone who made it through Goofy with a cold before! I am so upset - all that training and planning and here I am race week feeling crummy.



I did 2018 at the tail end of having the flu and lingering bronchitis. It wasn’t ideal, but you will be surprised how your training will pull you through. Granted, I had to adjust my race plan and run more conservatively and it made it harder, but I still finished. To me, Disney races are about having fun and they are hard to PR because of the crowds, stops, etc., so I didn’t mind going slower anyway. I think the worst really is worrying the last weeks about if you will get sick before...once it happens though, it is what it is. You will do fine. A cold lifts pretty quickly and the impact on your running should be relatively minimal as long as you don’t have a fever.


----------



## jhoannam

Thanks everyone that replied to my hydration question, makes me feel better about my decision to run without my own hydration. I will be carrying my own food!


----------



## BigEeyore

Thanks everyone who replied about doing the races with a cold - I am feeling a bit more optimistic! I wasn't going for a PR, just an upright finish and hopefully the energy to have some fun at the parks after.  I did an easy 5 miler this morning and didn't feel awful (and running really is the best decongestant there is!).  Going to drink a ton of water this week, get as much sleep as I can, and make an effort to eat healthy. 
I have been neurotically washing my hands, using hand sanitizer, staying away from sick people as much as I could - and still here I am. Stinks, but going to try to keep a good attitude. Appreciate you guys sharing your stories!


----------



## UNCBear24

JeffW said:


> I never run supported races (half or full) with my own water.  I always depend on the race water stations, that's part of why I'm paying them
> 
> For Disney, for the full, I alternate water and PowerAde at each (and every) station, and then time my Gu to the water stop at the appropriate time interval.
> 
> I would recommend that you take a look at the map for the spacing of the stations, and compare that with how you have trained as far as water and gel/food/etc.  If the spacing of the stations doesn't align with how you've trained, I certainly wouldn't try something brand new on race day.



I do the same thing as @JeffW


----------



## Bree

Any benefit (besides pampering) to get a massage today before running Dopey?


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> I'm officially checked in for my flight - less than 24 hours until departure!
> American says to arrive 2 hours before the flight ... not sure how serious they are about that. I was planning on arriving 60-70 minutes before the flight. I have to decide whether to adjust my plans at all ... security line will be short (yay pre-check ... I still get excited every time I see that on my boarding pass), but I do have to wait in line to pay for and check my bag and I don't know how long that line will be.
> 
> Off for my last run pre-Florida! Hopefully I'll survive it... (I feel fine, but I'm still coughing and have no voice, so we'll see how the cold outdoors treats me).



I am the type that goes with the boarding time, not the flight time to decide how soon I need to be at the airport.  This way I keep myself from running the risk of being late.  
This is a good reminder to me though that I desperately need to get myself precheck.  why haven't I already????


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> I am the type that goes with the boarding time, not the flight time to decide how soon I need to be at the airport.  This way I keep myself from running the risk of being late.
> This is a good reminder to me though that I desperately need to get myself precheck.  why haven't I already????



Precheck is amazing.  So worth the cost in my estimation if you fly much at all!!  I'd pay it just so I don't have to take off my shoes.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I am the type that goes with the boarding time, not the flight time to decide how soon I need to be at the airport.  This way I keep myself from running the risk of being late.
> This is a good reminder to me though that I desperately need to get myself precheck.  why haven't I already????





ZellyB said:


> Precheck is amazing.  So worth the cost in my estimation if you fly much at all!!  I'd pay it just so I don't have to take off my shoes.



What @ZellyB said. I used precheck officially for the first time two weeks ago (I've been randomly assigned to precheck a few times even before I officially had it) and it was a game changer. Security took me 5 minutes the day before Christmas. Highly recommended.
Mine was actually "free" - my brother has a credit card that reimburses global entry and precheck fees. So if you have a card that does that (usually the higher end travel cards), definitely get it!


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> I'm packing and really struggling to not bring all the things.


I gave up. ALL the things are packed. 



jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?


I like to sip when I want to, so I carry a small handheld bottle and refill it at water stations as needed.



LdyStormy76 said:


> Sunscreen.


^THIS! I live in FL and can attest - I did 6 miles last weekend around 9am, coated in SPF 50, as usual... still got color.



TheHamm said:


> Hmm, I have yet to find an omg that hurts product other than the 2 oz tube of diaper cream we have left over because kids.  Eau de desitin is not something I like, are there carry on size items that would meet this purpose?


I use coconut oil for any skin issues (chafing, dryness, itching, etc.) and scoop some into a little travel-size tub with a screw-top.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Any benefit (besides pampering) to get a massage today before running Dopey?


Any hidden knots get worked out?


----------



## rteetz

Today's weather update

Accuweather

 

Weather.com


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Any hidden knots get worked out?



Not too bad since I haven’t been running much. I’m just so nervous about my hip. I had physical therapy yesterday and she massaged it. I’m feeling pretty good. I really don’t have time i guess. I’m still not packed.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> View attachment 374225
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> View attachment 374226



It’s gonna be a warm marathon!


----------



## PointerPower

jhoannam said:


> Does anyone run the full without additional water? Stop at all the water spots?



My rational side would say:  the water stops look pretty plentiful, so (at least for now) I'm probably going to go without my water belt and just stick with my SPI belt.  I've never seen so many water stops in a Marathon.  

My 5 days before a Marathon, irrational side would say: but, what if I need it?  What am I going to do if I need water between stops?  What if I need to pour water on my head?  Etc., Etc.  I'll probably obsess about it all Saturday night if I don't take it..

So, of course, I'll pack the belt and make sure it's filled with water the day of the race, and make it a game-time decision


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> This is a good reminder to me though that I desperately need to get myself precheck.  why haven't I already????



Instead of only TSA Pre, you should consider signing up for Global Entry. It's $100 for five years and includes TSA Pre as an extra bonus. Global Entry and CLEAR have saved me all kinds of time when traveling.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> I am the type that goes with the boarding time, not the flight time to decide how soon I need to be at the airport.  This way I keep myself from running the risk of being late.
> This is a good reminder to me though that I desperately need to get myself precheck.  why haven't I already????



Bonus: If you get TSA Precheck or global entry, you can take Roxykiddo through the TSA line with you until she is 12.  It does not however, cover her for customs and immigration.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Instead of only TSA Pre, you should consider signing up for Global Entry. It's $100 for five years and includes TSA Pre as an extra bonus. Global Entry and CLEAR have saved me all kinds of time when traveling.



Oh yeah, this. I have Global Entry. I dont really travel internationally much, but its good to have just in case.


----------



## AFwifelife

TheHamm said:


> Bonus: If you get TSA Precheck or global entry, you can take Roxykiddo through the TSA line with you until she is 12.  It does not however, cover her for customs and immigration.



This is good to know because I can get Global Entry/Precheck with our Amex but didn’t want to go through the whole process just for the kids to not be able to join me (or paying for them too).


----------



## jennamfeo

I got to the airport 2 hours before my flight (which I never do) and it took me 20 minutes from drop off to the bar where I had over an hour to kill. Not a lot of people leaving Vegas this morning I guess.


----------



## Jeff Morris

My daughter is doing her second Disney 5K tomorrow, and made a not-so-subtle hint about needing funds for the expo today.  I sent her some money and told her to enjoy.

I'm so jealous of her. Mentioned to the wife I'd like to do the 5K next year...and added I'd like to do my first 10K too. She just looked at me and said, "Well, you'd better start training for it, hadn't you?"

Love that woman.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Today's weather update
> 
> Accuweather
> 
> View attachment 374225
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> View attachment 374226



I can stand Thursday being cold since I’ll be wearing a suit that heats up to approximately the temperature of the surface of the sun while I’m running.


----------



## PrincessV

Bree said:


> It’s gonna be a warm marathon!


Uh-huh, that's what we said this day in 2017, lol! I'm still packing the cold weather gear, just in case


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Just ordered a few groceries for delivery tmrw, including a case of water. Drink up! I think the only thing left to do is get my nails done tonight (#priorities, right? Ha!). 

Any chances we might see shirts today?


----------



## pluto377

TheHamm said:


> Hmm, I have yet to find an omg that hurts product other than the 2 oz tube of diaper cream we have left over because kids.  Eau de desitin is not something I like, are there carry on size items that would meet this purpose?



Aquaphor or Vaseline. 

So excited I’ll be at AK tomorrow! I keep taking things out of my suitcase and putting them back in. I guess worst case is I could wear the same outfit for two races. I won’t smell so great but...I’m praying the temp goes down a little for the full.


----------



## emilyindisney

AJruns said:


> Are you worried about BDL lines? FWIW I flew out of there tonight at 7:30 and it was one of the quickest checkpoints I’ve ever had there (I have pre-chek but regular line looked fine too).





PCFriar80 said:


> We fly out of BDL at 6:00 AM on Wednesday.  We have TSA Pre but I'll let you know how the general atmosphere is for security lines.





Simba's Girl said:


> DH flies out of BDL tomorrow afternoon and me and the girls fly out on Wednesday afternoon. We'll keep you updated





huskies90 said:


> TSA Update - Hartford (BDL) Addition: Just touched down at MCO. No TSA issues leaving Bradley from the regular non pre check line.  If I didn’t know there were potential TSA issues, I would not have been able to tell. Security was a breeze, flight was a breeze. Obviously no weather issues either. Big difference from last year. I am happily canceling my Tuesday night backup flight as I type this.



Generally I don’t bat an eye at showing up to BDL 1-1.5 hours before my flight. After reading your reports so far it shows me that the local news (looking at you, NBC and ABC) is blowing this whole TSA-sick-call situation way out of proportion! Must be a slow news week!


----------



## Bree

PrincessV said:


> Uh-huh, that's what we said this day in 2017, lol! I'm still packing the cold weather gear, just in case



Oh I did too and would much rather prefer cold weather, but I have really bad luck so I'm expecting it to be miserably hot and humid. Sorry everyone.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> Instead of only TSA Pre, you should consider signing up for Global Entry. It's $100 for five years and includes TSA Pre as an extra bonus. Global Entry and CLEAR have saved me all kinds of time when traveling.



Or the “don’t try to figure the logic” NEXUS if you’re near Canada. It’s only $50 and still is 5 years and you get PreCheck and Global Entry.


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> Hmm, I have yet to find an omg that hurts product other than the 2 oz tube of diaper cream we have left over because kids.  Eau de desitin is not something I like, are there carry on size items that would meet this purpose?



I like neosporin for the problem areas afterwards. It works better for me. For my legs I actually use a massage oil post race.


----------



## StarGirl11

Adding to the reminder list since I forgot mine and had to order some through Prime Now (god bless Amazon): Epsom Salts. Seriously dont forget these. Especially if you are in the challenges or longer races.


----------



## jaxonp

FFigawi said:


> Instead of only TSA Pre, you should consider signing up for Global Entry. It's $100 for five years and includes TSA Pre as an extra bonus. Global Entry and CLEAR have saved me all kinds of time when traveling.



100%   They should be offering it to everyone who signs up for TSA Pre since as it's only $15 more but they don't mention it.  Silly.   I honestly didn't know about Global Entry when I did TSA Pre 3 years ago.  I wish I did because I definitely would have done it.  Last year, after waiting 2 hours to clear through the gate at Ohare, I said, no more.  I went ahead and signed up for it late last year because coming back in to JFK or Ohare can be murder.  Now I just walk back into the country in under 30 seconds.


----------



## roxymama

Friendly reminder to Print your waivers if you haven't already.


----------



## UNCBear24

Anyone arriving mid-afternoon at MCO tomorrow and have time to meet up?  I may have some time to kill waiting for my son to pick me up.


----------



## bellanotte10

BigEeyore said:


> Who's done marathon weekend with a cold??? I had managed to avoid the crud going around my office until a few days ago .  I am really hoping that I am a lot better by this weekend, but I'd love to hear from anyone who made it through Goofy with a cold before! I am so upset - all that training and planning and here I am race week feeling crummy.


 

Did the 10k with pneumonia in 2016 while it was pouring rain, not exactly Goofy but, it still wasn't pleasant. Go slow, listen to your body, and walk if you need to.


----------



## AJruns

I'm staying at Pop starting Thursday and am debating the pre-arrival online check in. Is there a section of rooms that is advantageous, like closer to the buses for convenience, farther from something because of noise? I know it will take longer, but I figured I might have a chance of a preference if I'm there in person checking in when I arrive.


----------



## rteetz

AJruns said:


> I'm staying at Pop starting Thursday and am debating the pre-arrival online check in. Is there a section of rooms that is advantageous, like closer to the buses for convenience, farther from something because of noise? I know it will take longer, but I figured I might have a chance of a preference if I'm there in person checking in when I arrive.


I go for close to the buses. I requested building 6. You can look at the resort map if you want something further out.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> Uh-huh, that's what we said this day in 2017, lol! I'm still packing the cold weather gear, just in case


I sure hope it cools down, All I can think is melting melting melting.  I hate freezing but don't want to die in the heat.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Just ordered a few groceries for delivery tmrw, including a case of water. Drink up! I think the only thing left to do is get my nails done tonight (#priorities, right? Ha!).
> 
> Any chances we might see shirts today?


I'm doing my nails tonight, so yes priorities!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I had my pedicure and manicure Sunday for the trip.


----------



## KimM530

emilyindisney said:


> Generally I don’t bat an eye at showing up to BDL 1-1.5 hours before my flight. After reading your reports so far it shows me that the local news (looking at you, NBC and ABC) is blowing this whole TSA-sick-call situation way out of proportion! Must be a slow news week!


So many CT runners! I’ve been at Disney since Sunday but I hope everyone got out ok with the snow this morning!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Dis_Yoda said:


> I had my pedicure and manicure Sunday for the trip.



Do they give runners a discount for a missing toenail?...asking for a friend...



KimM530 said:


> So many CT runners! I’ve been at Disney since Sunday but I hope everyone got out ok with the snow this morning!



Not from CT, but from close enough over the border that BDL is the ideal airport. We hardly got any snow this morning, even the girls school was on-time today.


----------



## SarahDisney

I forgot to make time to get my nails done for this trip. Its been a crazy week. But ... at least I'm almost at Disney. (And by almost I mean I'm still at work and I'm not leaving here for another few hours, and my flight isnt for another 15+ hours ... but I'll be at Disney in about 20 hours, hopefully)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> I forgot to make time to get my nails done for this trip. Its been a crazy week. But ... at least I'm almost at Disney. (And by almost I mean I'm still at work and I'm not leaving here for another few hours, and my flight isnt for another 15+ hours ... but I'll be at Disney in about 20 hours, hopefully)


Such a good feeling! I should be landing in about 22 hours! (and getting on the plane about 3 hours before that  )


----------



## Tall Todd

AJruns said:


> I'm staying at Pop starting Thursday and am debating the pre-arrival online check in. Is there a section of rooms that is advantageous, like closer to the buses for convenience, farther from something because of noise? I know it will take longer, but I figured I might have a chance of a preference if I'm there in person checking in when I arrive.



We're in nine now, barely a walk to the bus.


----------



## Bree

Got my nails done yesterday! I am finally packed. It looks like I’m traveling for a month with all the stuff I have. Thank goodness for bell services to lug it all to my room for me.


----------



## lhermiston

Current status: enjoying an adult beverage in Hollywood Studios.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Current status: enjoying an adult beverage in Hollywood Studios.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## StarGirl11

@BigEeyore I did the London Marathon in 2016 only three weeks removed from having pnuemonia. It’s not something I overly recommend, running sick or running so soon after being sick. But it can be done. Just make sure you listen to your body and walk as need be.

Currently waiting for Test Track. Planning for henna after I’m done and then doing some Epcot food shopping.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I haven't had any dreams(nightmares?) about dopey or any of the races just yet. Is something wrong, or is it all going to hit me come Wednesday night?


----------



## cavepig

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I haven't had any dreams(nightmares?) about dopey or any of the races just yet. Is something wrong, or is it all going to hit me come Wednesday night?


I haven't had a single race dream. Normally I do or even just a dream where WDW is all backwards and messed up.    Maybe it will hit you when you have bib in hand, then it's like real!


----------



## StarGirl11

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I haven't had any dreams(nightmares?) about dopey or any of the races just yet. Is something wrong, or is it all going to hit me come Wednesday night?



I wouldn’t worry too much. Everyone is different on how much pre race dreams they get. I for one get them once in a blue moon. And considering how much I race that is saying something.


----------



## jennamfeo

Current status: waiting for the DME... but enjoying not having to tell a 6 year old “I don’t know how long this will take” over and over.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Current status: waiting for the DME... but enjoying not having to tell a 6 year old “I don’t know how long this will take” over and over.


But that's half the fun isn't it?


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Uh...tell me how to resize pics on an iPhone. 



rteetz said:


> But that's half the fun isn't it?



Says the guy without kids.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Uh...tell me how to resize pics on an iPhone.


Crop or use a pic resizing site.


----------



## rteetz

Race shirts!



Spoiler: shirts


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323



Finally! Thanks for sharing!
I am pleased with the marathon shirt!


----------



## cavepig

I really like the designs & colors, different from others I have  

Side note - I feel like we've packed for a small army.


----------



## pixarmom

LOVE the design!!  Thanks so much @rteetz!


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Current status: waiting for the DME... but enjoying not having to tell a 6 year old “I don’t know how long this will take” over and over.



How long will it take?


----------



## leholcomb

I had my first marathon nightmare today. I feel like I'm finally part of the group! Apparently I forgot when the race was and no one would tell me. I just ran around to everyone asking and they wouldn't give me info. It was awful. lol. And then there was a snake. A big snake. Cause why not?


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Woooohooooo for not having a red or royal blue marathon shirt.


----------



## CDKG

I’m on DME to Saratoga. After a quick stop at my room, I’ll be off to Disney Springs for dinner. It feels fantastic to finally be here for marathon weekend. Oh runDisney, how I have missed you!


----------



## Simba's Girl

TSA report from BDL: DH had no problems at security whatsoever.


----------



## jennamfeo

PCFriar80 said:


> How long will it take?


I don’t know. And no you can’t play on my phone.


----------



## Desdemona924

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323



Goofy is very...orange.


----------



## ckb_nc

run.minnie.miles said:


> Finally! Thanks for sharing!
> I am pleased with the marathon shirt!


Really like the half shirt


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323


Thanks for sharing! Anyone else loving the 5k shirt??!! Definitely my fav one of the group.


----------



## tidefan

Current Status - Flying out of San Jose back to NO to drive to Tuscaloosa after that big bowl of yuck that was the game last night (though seriously, all congrats to Clemson, y’all played great).

See y’all late Friday!


----------



## PCFriar80

I just have to say, I love how this thread heats up when everyone is already there, in transit, travels pending, or just on the sidelines [past or future].  I have a lot of nervous energy working and I'm "only" running the 10K and half!   3:00 AM wake up call tomorrow with a 6:00 AM flight out of BDL, but in 24 hours I'll have my bibs and shirts and sharing a pitcher of beer with my wife at the ESPN Club!


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Uh...tell me how to resize pics on an iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy without kids.



Email the picture to yourself and choose small or medium.


----------



## lhermiston

@FFigawi here you go. H/t to tech support/ @DopeyBadger


----------



## mrsg00fy

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323


My favorite is the marathon shirt.  Love the color.  Too bad I’m running the half this time. 
I have shirt envy.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323


Loving the teal!! I'm so excited!! and nervous... but excited!!


----------



## StarGirl11

I’m loving the 10k shirt but then again I seem to always love them. 

Teals an interesting choice for the marathon. Not complaining it’s just different.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Race shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shirts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374323



Well. Doesn’t that just figure!  They finally have a purple race shirt the year I’m not running the corresponding challenge!  Boo!


----------



## Chaitali

I'm working on my packing list and am packing everything for every type of weather imaginable   Also, I finished working on my shirt for the marathon so this is what I'll be wearing with a blue sparkle skirt.


----------



## StarGirl11

At Le Cellier. Trying to resist temptation to strike up a conversation with the two runners next to me. The cell service in here is not helping me.

Also having my patient tried by two of my three profs. I’m missing the first four days of class (should be 3, but for some reason we don’t do classes on Monday coming back for Spring so if you have a Monday class you have to make it up Thursday, what they do if you have a Thursday class at that time I don’t know but I would like to). One has mentioned an assignment but not how I can get my hands on it, when its due, or how to turn it in. The other said we don’t have assignments first week but I also didn’t tell him I would be gone Monday because I didn’t know of my schools really really weird system when I sent the email out (seriously why don’t we just take class on Monday??)


----------



## BriarRose59

roxymama said:


> Friendly reminder to Print your waivers if you haven't already.



Thanks so much for this!  We’ve been here since Saturday and I had left them in the safe. We’re going to the Expo from DHS tomorrow so I need them in my backpack.  Thanks for the save!


----------



## pixarmom

PCFriar80 said:


> I just have to say, I love how this thread heats up when everyone is already there, in transit, travels pending, or just on the sidelines [past or future].  I have a lot of nervous energy working and I'm "only" running the 10K and half!   3:00 AM wake up call tomorrow with a 6:00 AM flight out of BDL, but in 24 hours I'll have my bibs and shirts and sharing a pitcher of beer with my wife at the ESPN Club!



Same here!  I’ve never done marathon weekend without the marathon - 10K and half for me this year and I’m still super excited!!

Also wish this was my dopey year because that’s a fantastic shirt too!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’d run Dopey just to get all those colorful shirts.  As much as I love my RunDisney shirts, they are all dark, basic colors (red/grey/maroon for Dark Side, Maroon/grey/black the year I did Lumiere’s Challenge, black for last year’s marathon weekend half). I’m having major shirt envy!

My dad is doing the 10K but said he wants an Oswald shirt.


----------



## lahobbs4

Love the shirt colors and designs! Only gripe: I need the Dopey to say 48.6 on it somewhere! Ya know, because I'm wearing that shirt to brag my @*& off.... just sayin'.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

As for printing waivers, that is one thing I have never done prior to arriving at the expo.
They have a dozen printers there and it takes about thirty seconds.
One less thing to stress over.


----------



## Desdemona924

StarGirl11 said:


> At Le Cellier. Trying to resist temptation to strike up a conversation with the two runners next to me. The cell service in here is not helping me.



You're likely gone already, or will be when you see this, but strike up the conversation. My first marathon weekend my husband stayed home. I took the opportunity to eat at Jiko since he's a lucky eater, and one of my best memories of the weekend is talking to the woman and her dad next to me. They weren't runners; they we're locals there for dinner, but it was a lot of fun to talk to them about the weekend and the amazing food.


----------



## Calfan

I’m not heading out until Thurs. but wanted to get some advice from some of you WDW DME vets.  I always pack my race gear and essentials in a carryon, but end up needing a second bag since I am not a light packer.  I’m considering trusting my checked bag to the DME luggage tag and delivery to my resort.  I’m an admitted control freak so have some trepidation about trusting my bag to this process.  Would appreciate some reassurance from those who have used this service successfully.  Thanks!


----------



## lahobbs4

Calfan said:


> I’m not heading out until Thurs. but wanted to get some advice from some of you WDW DME vets.  I always pack my race gear and essentials in a carryon, but end up needing a second bag since I am not a light packer.  I’m considering trusting my checked bag to the DME luggage tag and delivery to my resort.  I’m an admitted control freak so have some trepidation about trusting my bag to this process.  Would appreciate some reassurance from those who have used this service successfully.  Thanks!



We have used DME to deliver our bags for at least the past 8 trips with no problems whatsoever! But again, anything can happen so keep those important things in the carry on!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Calfan said:


> I’m not heading out until Thurs. but wanted to get some advice from some of you WDW DME vets.  I always pack my race gear and essentials in a carryon, but end up needing a second bag since I am not a light packer.  I’m considering trusting my checked bag to the DME luggage tag and delivery to my resort.  I’m an admitted control freak so have some trepidation about trusting my bag to this process.  Would appreciate some reassurance from those who have used this service successfully.  Thanks!


It’s a normal operation at MCO - I used it before when we lived up north with no issues


----------



## camaker

Calfan said:


> I’m not heading out until Thurs. but wanted to get some advice from some of you WDW DME vets.  I always pack my race gear and essentials in a carryon, but end up needing a second bag since I am not a light packer.  I’m considering trusting my checked bag to the DME luggage tag and delivery to my resort.  I’m an admitted control freak so have some trepidation about trusting my bag to this process.  Would appreciate some reassurance from those who have used this service successfully.  Thanks!



I’ve used the service many times with no issues, even when I didn’t get the special tags. The return service with resort airline check in works great, as well. Use it with confidence. The only downside I’ve experienced with it is arriving on an  8-9pm flight and having them deliver the bags at 2am. Even then, I’d rather use it than have to track bags down at the carousel before heading to DME.


----------



## StarGirl11

Desdemona924 said:


> You're likely gone already, or will be when you see this, but strike up the conversation. My first marathon weekend my husband stayed home. I took the opportunity to eat at Jiko since he's a lucky eater, and one of my best memories of the weekend is talking to the woman and her dad next to me. They weren't runners; they we're locals there for dinner, but it was a lot of fun to talk to them about the weekend and the amazing food.



Yeah advice came a bit too late. And besides there wasn’t enough of a lul in their conversation for me to say something. Ah well


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Nothing like the temps touching 80 on Sunday.  Here is to hoping the front pushes through before Monday.


----------



## ckb_nc

So big question is what to wear - live in Nc and the low Sat morning for the half is 51. That is typically shorts and long sleeves at home but the humidity is the kicker. Packed a long sleeve tech short but prefer short sleeve


----------



## Calfan

lahobbs4 said:


> We have used DME to deliver our bags for at least the past 8 trips with no problems whatsoever! But again, anything can happen so keep those important things in the carry on!





Dis_Yoda said:


> It’s a normal operation at MCO - I used it before when we lived up north with no issues





camaker said:


> I’ve used the service many times with no issues, even when I didn’t get the special tags. The return service with resort airline check in works great, as well. Use it with confidence. The only downside I’ve experienced with it is arriving on an  8-9pm flight and having them deliver the bags at 2am. Even then, I’d rather use it than have to track bags down at the carousel before heading to DME.



Thanks so much!!  I’m reassured and will give it a go.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

ckb_nc said:


> So big question is what to wear - live in Nc and the low Sat morning for the half is 51. That is typically shorts and long sleeves at home but the humidity is the kicker. Packed a long sleeve tech short but prefer short sleeve



Short sleeves for the race, but have something warmer for pre-race wait is my suggestion.


----------



## hotblooded

ckb_nc said:


> So big question is what to wear - live in Nc and the low Sat morning for the half is 51. That is typically shorts and long sleeves at home but the humidity is the kicker. Packed a long sleeve tech short but prefer short sleeve


Wear a short sleeve tech shirt and a throwaway. It will warm up as the race goes on.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

As the days get closer, the weather looks to be hot...still debating bringing my winter gear just in case. Anyone else?


----------



## StarGirl11

ckb_nc said:


> So big question is what to wear - live in Nc and the low Sat morning for the half is 51. That is typically shorts and long sleeves at home but the humidity is the kicker. Packed a long sleeve tech short but prefer short sleeve



I packed a milar to use race mornings. The half especially I will probably start in a tank at least. And then strip down to my sports bra if I need two. Thankfully I have a tank and bra in the same color I need for Anastasia.


----------



## TheHamm

ckb_nc said:


> So big question is what to wear - live in Nc and the low Sat morning for the half is 51. That is typically shorts and long sleeves at home but the humidity is the kicker. Packed a long sleeve tech short but prefer short sleeve


I can’t even remember what I wore to run when it was 50!


----------



## ywgckp

Arrived in MCO!    Expo tomorrow, and then the racing starts!  Almost 80 degrees warmer here than the frozen North.  

My suitcase got lost in transit for W&D, but the luggage gods managed to deliver it here on time.


----------



## SarahDisney

About to head downstairs to catch my Lyft to the airport ... see y'all in a few hours!


----------



## PCFriar80

Waiting to board SWA at BDL.  TSA security checkpoint 10 - 15 minutes.  TSA Pre less than 5 minutes.  Safe travels for everyone today!


----------



## hotblooded

Security was empty at AUS at 4:10 AM this morning. Granted I used the crew line, but TSA was extra nice today.


----------



## SarahDisney

LGA report:
Got to the airport a little after 5. At the gate at 5:15. And that includes slowly figuring out how to pay for my bag, dropping off my bag, and not having enough common sense to follow signs. Pre-check makes things faster, but the regular line didn't look bad.

I did not sleep well last night, though, so ... please send coffee.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Adding an extra day (or two) of waking up at 5 AM before Dopey is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Bree

Expo day for me! I woke up at 3am and couldnt get back to sleep. I’m just over the moon excited.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone who has stayed at POR for the marathon have any idea which depot the expo buses go to first (I’m guessing main or west)? I’m going to try my hardest to be one of the first on in a likely futile effort to get in and out of the expo.


----------



## ckb_nc

TheHamm said:


> I can’t even remember what I wore to run when it was 50!



We had a very cool fall for us; from hot to cold with little fall. And tons of rain - lots of days in the low 40s and gray. This will be my first half marathon with a temp above 36 in 4 years.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Anyone who has stayed at POR for the marathon have any idea which depot the expo buses go to first (I’m guessing main or west)? I’m going to try my hardest to be one of the first on in a likely futile effort to get in and out of the expo.



The buses go to POFQ first, so if you want to be guaranteed an early seat, I'd suggest walking down to the front of the FQ (only one stop there) and boarding there.


----------



## dburg30

Everyone have a blast!!  Enjoy the weekend!!  Send pics lol!   There with you in spirit!


----------



## JBinORL

We decided to take Friday off of work and drive over early, so we should be out and about in Epcot after picking up our packets/shirts. Can't wait!


----------



## KSellers88

I hope everyone has a great race weekend! I am a little weepy over not being able to make it, especially when I already paid for the marathon, but my parents need me back home so I know it's best I not attend. I cannot wait to hear all about the fun times that everyone has! Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## camaker

Sitting here at work reading all the "I'm here" stories is driving me nuts!  I've got today and a half day tomorrow still to go.  Fly in Thursday evening and hit the Expo first thing Friday morning.  It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> Sitting here at work reading all the "I'm here" stories is driving me nuts!  I've got today and a half day tomorrow still to go.  Fly in Thursday evening and hit the Expo first thing Friday morning.  It can't get here soon enough!



i hear you, except i am here but i have to work all this week.  It is great that I can work remote, but I want to go play.


----------



## Chaitali

It's so exciting reading everyone's updates!  I don't get in until Saturday morning and then we're going straight to the expo.  I will live vicariously through all of you for now.


----------



## steph0808

Less than 24 hours until I touch down at MCO! 

Flight is at 7 am tomorrow, DME to AKV, then off to Expo, then Epcot. 

I am so looking forward to warm weather and a vacation!!! With a little racing thrown in. So glad I picked just the half marathon this time to really just unwind. Though if they say, offer the 10k for like 50% off, I might jump on that, too, just to get in a run around the Boardwalk and World Showcase.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just about to board my plane out of Indy. Hopefully make it to the expo around 3.


----------



## rteetz

Landed and ready to party!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm waiting for DME .... never had to wait so long for a bus before. Sigh. I just wanna get some coffee, ride some rides, and spend some mpney! Get me to Disney!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Good morning! We made the 2.5 drive to the airport and are now waiting to board. Looks like a lot of runners  Looking forward to hearing expo reports!


----------



## Ariel484

Have fun and good luck this weekend, everyone! Please post TONS of pictures so the rest of us can live vicariously through you!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hotblooded

I’m on DME, en route to Pop Century!


----------



## TheHamm

camaker said:


> Sitting here at work reading all the "I'm here" stories is driving me nuts!  I've got today and a half day tomorrow still to go.  Fly in Thursday evening and hit the Expo first thing Friday morning.  It can't get here soon enough!


Same.
I am sitting in a meeting trying to convince DH to take the hit and change the flights to Thursday AM, not PM.  What is another $100 in change fees?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Expo merchandise is pretty much what we already saw. All of the jackets and the few long sleeve shirts have that thumb hole in the sleeve.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Landed and ready to party!



I’d always heard that pandas are real party animals.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Landed and ready to party!



#Pandamonium2019 is on deck!

Exclusive preview of @rteetz pre-race meal:


----------



## Ariel484

For a second there I thought that the 22K figure for the half marathon didn't include the Goofy/Dopey runners...yikes! Still a lot of freaking runners in that race though!


----------



## lhermiston

In and out of the expo in 15 minutes. Skipped merch in favor of getting over to AK.


----------



## DustyWA

We made it last night. Was visiting family in CT and got a little nervous about light snow and rush hour in Boston causing problems with making our flight, so we did the drive from Hartford area really early. No issues and now standing in line to look at merch while family is heading over to Epcot. Excited to get this weekend going!


----------



## pluto377

On DME waiting to leave to the airport for akl! Security at isp this morning was crazy! I’ve never seen a line like that there. But it moved fast and I didn’t have to sit at my gate before boarding. 

Excited to arrive at the resort, grab some lunch, and head to the expo!


----------



## CDKG

I wasn’t very impressed by the official runDisney merchandise. (But, don’t worry... I still managed to spend plenty of money.) There were not a lot of women’s specific clothing items (shirts and jackets). The only clothing item I ended up purchasing was the AP shirt. It is unisex, but I liked the retro design with the ribbing around the neck and sleeves. I sized up in both that shirt and the 5k cotton shirt (it has zero stretch). 

I took my time looking at everything and was in/out in about 90 minutes.


----------



## JeffW

We arrived yesterday, and so far, park crowds have been quite a bit better than last year. We were at MK last night and DHS this morning.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374454



What I find most interesting about this graphic is that with all the talk recently of "Dopey is the preferred challenge" and "why bother with Goofy" there are significantly more Goofy runners than Dopey.  Perhaps the rumors of Goofy's demise have been overstated!


----------



## Ariel484

CDKG said:


> I wasn’t very impressed by the official runDisney merchandise. (But, don’t worry... I still managed to spend plenty of money.) *There were not a lot of women’s specific clothing items (shirts and jackets)*. The only clothing item I ended up purchasing was the AP shirt. It is unisex, but I liked the retro design with the ribbing around the neck and sleeves. I sized up in both that shirt and the 5k cotton shirt (it has zero stretch).
> 
> I took my time looking at everything and was in/out in about 90 minutes.


This drives me nuts about runDisney.  That graphic that @rteetz posted says 59% of the marathon participants are women, yet they cannot offer a good selection of women's cut stuff.   Sigh.  At least they mostly have women's cut race shirts (any time you want to offer that option for the 5Ks Disney, you just go ahead and do it).


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> What I find most interesting about this graphic is that with all the talk recently of "Dopey is the preferred challenge" and "why bother with Goofy" there are significantly more Goofy runners than Dopey.  Perhaps the rumors of Goofy's demise have been overstated!


Actually the goofy number includes Dopey.


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Actually the goofy number includes Dopey.



@rteetz.  That is what I was going to guess, otherwise, there are ~1200 "just" doing the marathon, which seemed really low to me.


----------



## jhoannam

Chaitali said:


> It's so exciting reading everyone's updates!  I don't get in until Saturday morning and then we're going straight to the expo.  I will live vicariously through all of you for now.


We don’t get in until Friday night, I’m so jealous of everyone there. But I knew that if we got there too soon I would over do it at the parks.


----------



## CDKG

Ariel484 said:


> This drives me nuts about runDisney.  That graphic that @rteetz posted says 59% of the marathon participants are women, yet they cannot offer a good selection of women's cut stuff.   Sigh.  At least they mostly have women's cut race shirts (any time you want to offer that option for the 5Ks Disney, you just go ahead and do it).


Tinker Bell always had great women’s merchandise. That just wasn’t the case today.

As a side note, the quality of the clothing items (jackets and pullovers especially) just didn’t match the price. Everything is very thin and not that flattering. Again, I still spent plenty of money and this is just my opinion.


----------



## dburg30

CDKG said:


> I wasn’t very impressed by the official runDisney merchandise. (But, don’t worry... I still managed to spend plenty of money.) There were not a lot of women’s specific clothing items (shirts and jackets). The only clothing item I ended up purchasing was the AP shirt. It is unisex, but I liked the retro design with the ribbing around the neck and sleeves. I sized up in both that shirt and the 5k cotton shirt (it has zero stretch).
> 
> I took my time looking at everything and was in/out in about 90 minutes.



I've never been impressed with the RD merch honestly.  And I really wish some of the race shirts that you get werent long sleeve...


----------



## rteetz

dburg30 said:


> I've never been impressed with the RD merch honestly.  And I really wish some of the race shirts that you get werent long sleeve...


They are if you run princess or Star Wars  

I get what you’re saying though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here is the current weather forecast:



5k (5am to 7:30am) - Feels like 39-40 F, possibly windy
10k (5am to 8:00am) - Feels like 41-43 F, possibly windy
HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 103 to 123 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
M (5am to 1:30pm) - T+D of 118 to 127 to 138 (pace adjustment of +2% to +3%), cloudy

The further out days the week after the race appear to be dropping in temps again, so maybe the marathon could come down as well?  Still too early to say anything definitive.  For those of you looking at a finish of 4:30 or slower in the marathon, be wary that the forecasted temps have continued to climb.  So keep an eye on that as the race gets closer.  It may be advisable that you slow the pace from an ideal situation.


----------



## StarGirl11

Can’t remember who I was talking to about the Fluffy Fizzies but they are at the expo.


----------



## LdyStormy76

CDKG said:


> As a side note, the quality of the clothing items (jackets and pullovers especially) just didn’t match the price. Everything is very thin and not that flattering. Again, I still spent plenty of money and this is just my opinion.



Agree. To me it seemed as if everything was running weight and designed to go over a tank. Not a true jacket or sweatshirt like last year. I bought much less this year (2 shirts, 2 pins) than last (2 shirts, 2 pins, a jacket and a sweatshirt).


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Actually the goofy number includes Dopey.





gjramsey said:


> @rteetz.  That is what I was going to guess, otherwise, there are ~1200 "just" doing the marathon, which seemed really low to me.



Whoops!  I stand corrected!  Dopey certainly seems to be the challenge of choice and Goofy looks to be on its last legs...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Waiting at the gate! (So I was able to catch up on the last few days here.) It looks like Birmingham will be decently represented this weekend just looking around at who is flying with us.

Safe travels for everyone still on their way! Best of luck and see y’all around the world!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

CDKG said:


> As a side note, the quality of the clothing items (jackets and pullovers especially) just didn’t match the price. Everything is very thin and not that flattering. Again, I still spent plenty of money and this is just my opinion.



It’s true. Champion isn’t a premier brand (but for premier prices.) Marine Corps Marathon has nice Brooks stuff for the same amounts. Oh, well.


----------



## AJruns

I goofed and thought my travel agent was booking my memory maker package so am just now looking at it, and I'm stuck with paying more for it to start now or the advance option not counting for three days. Does the 3 days start from when you buy it? I'm not entering a park until race time on Sunday, so do you think I still have time to do the advanced if I do it right this second? Are there official Disney photographers outside the parks, like at the expo?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So jealous and sad that I’m not going to Marathon Weekend this year. I am very excited to be doing Princess next month, but being at Marathon Weekend for the first time last year, there really is something special about it that’s better than the other race weekends I’ve done. Fingers crossed I can make it back for Marathon Weekend in 2020!

Have lots of fun everyone!!


----------



## ckb_nc

Running just the half - leaving tomorrow afternoon


----------



## 1lilspark

AJruns said:


> I goofed and thought my travel agent was booking my memory maker package so am just now looking at it, and I'm stuck with paying more for it to start now or the advance option not counting for three days. Does the 3 days start from when you buy it? I'm not entering a park until race time on Sunday, so do you think I still have time to do the advanced if I do it right this second? Are there official Disney photographers outside the parks, like at the expo?


At wine and dine last year they had a photopass photographer at the expo with a lady and the tramp background (5K theme) at the 3 prior races I’ve done (W&D 16,17 and Star Wars in 18) all the photo ops I’d seen were done via volunteer or character handler at least ones I did at those


----------



## Edeyore

Has anyone questioned why most of the races did not sell out this year? The 5K did, but the others did not.
I am not running myself this year, but had run 4 of the previous 5 years, finishing the marathon 3 times.
My reasons had to do with overall cost and last year was the 25th anniversary, a milestone race.


----------



## rteetz

Edeyore said:


> Has anyone questioned why most of the races did not sell out this year? The 5K did, but the others did not.
> I am not running myself this year, but had run 4 of the previous 5 years, finishing the marathon 3 times.
> My reasons had to do with overall cost and last year was the 25th anniversary, a milestone race.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/downward-trend-in-rundisney.3724544/


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374454





camaker said:


> What I find most interesting about this graphic is that with all the talk recently of "Dopey is the preferred challenge" and "why bother with Goofy" there are significantly more Goofy runners than Dopey.  Perhaps the rumors of Goofy's demise have been overstated!



I don't buy the numbers for Goofy. Let's say Goofy and Dopey sold out. Would they then list 15,000 Goofy entries (7500 for each) and 14000 for the full and 7500 for Dopey? I agree that's probably how they're adding it up this year to make it look more impressive for Goofy, but there's no way they'd do this is both of the challenges were full. They really should show the actual number of runners entered in each one of the three and not muddle them up to make it look like all three are a sucess.


----------



## LdyStormy76

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374454



@rteetz where did you find this? I’d like to save it in a better format than it is saving to my phone. Thanks.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> I don't buy the numbers for Goofy. Let's say Goofy and Dopey sold out. Would they then list 15,000 Goofy entries (7500 for each) and 14000 for the full and 7500 for Dopey? I agree that's probably how they're adding it up this year to make it look more impressive for Goofy, but there's no way they'd do this is both of the challenges were full. They really should show the actual number of runners entered in each one of the three and not muddle them up to make it look like all three are a sucess.



I agree and that's what had me confused for my initial post.  As @rteetz pointed out, they seem to be reporting the subset of Goofy runners that are also running Dopey which makes the Goofy only runners somewhere in the 1,200 range.


----------



## StarGirl11

Don’t rumors about Goofys and Dopeys demise circulate every year? It at least feels like it


----------



## Ariel484

Can't we get these numbers from the corral assignments?

Marathon - 9301
Goofy - 1279 (!!)
Dopey - 7327
Half - 16539

Assuming my brain works and these are the right numbers, that graphic is incredibly misleading.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Can't we get these numbers from the corral assignments?
> 
> Marathon - 9301
> Goofy - 1279 (!!)
> Dopey - 7327
> Half - 16539
> 
> Assuming my brain works and these are the right numbers, that graphic is incredibly misleading.


You’re trusting a runDisney graphic. That’s your first problem


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> You’re trusting a runDisney graphic. That’s your first problem


You'd think I'd know better by now! I'm so ashamed.


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> Can't we get these numbers from the corral assignments?
> 
> Marathon - 9301
> Goofy - 1279 (!!)
> Dopey - 7327
> Half - 16539
> 
> Assuming my brain works and these are the right numbers, that graphic is incredibly misleading.



Those are probably in the ballpark, but according to @DopeyBadger RunDisney doesn't assign all the bib numbers within the range.  Some are held back for late registrations, replacements or other reasons.  So the actual numbers are probably a little lower.


----------



## hotblooded

FFigawi said:


> I don't buy the numbers for Goofy. Let's say Goofy and Dopey sold out. Would they then list 15,000 Goofy entries (7500 for each) and 14000 for the full and 7500 for Dopey? I agree that's probably how they're adding it up this year to make it look more impressive for Goofy, but there's no way they'd do this is both of the challenges were full. They really should show the actual number of runners entered in each one of the three and not muddle them up to make it look like all three are a sucess.


In a way, Goofy is a success. Disney upsold 1200 people who may otherwise have done one race.
And the marathon as well. Lots of marathon runners added on extra races by doing Dopey.


----------



## Ariel484

camaker said:


> Those are probably in the ballpark, but according to @DopeyBadger RunDisney doesn't assign all the bib numbers within the range.  Some are held back for late registrations, replacements or other reasons.  So the actual numbers are probably a little lower.


So REALLY REALLY not 7K Goofy runners like that graphic says!


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> So REALLY REALLY not 7K Goofy runners like that graphic says!



Depends on how you look at it.  Definitely not 7k runners doing Goofy ONLY.  But technically, if you are doing Dopey, you are also completing the Goofy Challenge.  So the Goofy numbers are the Dopeys plus the Goofy-only numbers.  Their event, their spin zone, I guess...


----------



## Tall Todd

Sandwich board in Pop Century lobby.


----------



## roxymama

Anyone who does Dopey probably would not want Goofy to go away, because that would be 5 medals for same amount of work that netted you 6 medals this time!!  

Big plans for tonight...packing and trying to find my elusively missing headphones.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Depends on how you look at it.  Definitely not 7k runners doing Goofy ONLY.  But technically, if you are doing Dopey, you are also completing the Goofy Challenge.  So the Goofy numbers are the Dopeys plus the Goofy-only numbers.  Their event, their spin zone, I guess...



They'll do anything to make themselves look good. 1200 Goofy entries is a pretty poor showing given the event used to sell out until Dopey came along.


----------



## lahobbs4

We have made it! Hung out at the Wilderness Lodge Geyser Point bar for a margarita and now heading to the expo. (Obsessed with this resort, btw) 
Good luck everyone and enjoy your time!!! The fun is just starting!


----------



## JeffW

Quick and easy for bibs and race shirts. Basically no lines. Heading to the runDisney merchandise area now


----------



## lhermiston

@rteetz ... it’s a sign.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz ... it’s a sign.


#Thumbsdown


----------



## SunDial

garneska said:


> i hear you, except i am here but i have to work all this week.  It is great that I can work remote, but I want to go play.



Wish I was up.there right now too.   Is there going to be another Fort get together?   Right now looks like I will only be there Monday for DATW.


----------



## JeffW

No lines for merchandise either.  WAY better setup than last year


----------



## garneska

SunDial said:


> Wish I was up.there right now too.   Is there going to be another Fort get together?   Right now looks like I will only be there Monday for DATW.
> 
> View attachment 374516



Not yet.  We were trying to do something but not too many of us around.  i did meet ftw Mike and skagit. i am hoping to hit the HH meet on friday and hoping for DATW on monday.


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> Sitting here at work reading all the "I'm here" stories is driving me nuts!  I've got today and a half day tomorrow still to go.  Fly in Thursday evening and hit the Expo first thing Friday morning.  It can't get here soon enough!



I know how you feel! We dont leave until Friday... 3:00 AM to be exact, but its a long drive and my anticipated arrival time is 4:00 PM local time 



Barca33Runner said:


> I’d always heard that pandas are real party animals.



LOL



camaker said:


> #Pandamonium2019 is on deck!
> 
> Exclusive preview of @rteetz pre-race meal:
> 
> View attachment 374456


----------



## SarahDisney

If anuone ever gets a chance to stay club level, do it.
I just got free somewhat-drinkable coffee.
This is awesome.


----------



## Tall Todd

Hanging at Nomad Lounge.


----------



## JulieODC

Landed! Quick stop at then dolphin to ditch the family, and off to get my bib and shop a bit!

Happy Marathon weekend everyone!


----------



## Z-Knight

Not overly impressed with the merchandise... Maybe my hearts is not in it since I have food poisoning still and so I'm worried about finishing - and i was already worried cause of my neck surgery. Or it could also be the super high prices, so i did not buy any Dopey stuff in case i dont make it.

Here are very few pics I took


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight

They had some nice Dopey sweaters last year... Did not see any this time, only the thin running jackets... Meh


----------



## bellanotte10

i feel like i need that sleepy challenge shirt....


----------



## kleph

if you are into pressed pennies, the race expo machine is on the left as you leave the building right before you get to the restaurant at the exit. these are the designs.


----------



## jmasgat

kleph said:


> if you are into pressed pennies, the race expo machine is on the left as you leave the building right before you get to the restaurant at the exit. these are the designs.
> 
> View attachment 374542



And still only 51¢! The cheapest souvenir of all (which explains why we have a ton of them)


----------



## SunDial

We


bellanotte10 said:


> i feel like i need that sleepy challenge shirt....



I love the sleepy challenge shirt.  My brother would love it.  He cheered me when I did Dopey last year.


----------



## bellanotte10

SunDial said:


> We
> 
> 
> I love the sleepy challenge shirt.  My brother would love it.  He cheered me when I did Dopey last year.




I’m going to have major FOMO  this year but after spending 6 months in physical therapy after running dopey and Star Wars in 2018 with a badly injured ankle... I’ll take the sidelines too and wear the shirt with pride. However I am still getting up at 330 in the morning on Friday to catch my plane out of Boston


----------



## BigEeyore

@Z-Knight - thanks for sharing the pics and hope you feel better! 

Not super impressed with the merch based on your photos - it really seems like rD merch has gone way down in quality and variety over the past couple of years.  Don't love the Champion stuff either.  I was hoping for a cute warm hoodie or something along those lines - I don't get why they are selling long sleeve tech shirts when that is what you get for free?


----------



## mamaof3princesses

For those that bought the race retreat.   What color is your wristband?  I think I got the wrong one.


----------



## CDKG

mamaof3princesses said:


> For those that bought the race retreat.   What color is your wristband?  I think I got the wrong one.


Blue - Race Retreat for the marathon only (it says on the band).


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Z-Knight thanks for the photos.  Not too impressed either, @BigEeyore .  It looks like they're using their "Disney" brand of clothing. I don't see any logo (Nike, Champion, etc.).  Got a survey a couple of years ago, and they asked opinions of several different brands, including Polo I think.

Any photos of the race shirts?  Have they dropped Champion there too?

ETA:  no course map on the back of the I Did It shirts?  It was there for DS 2018, but thought folks reported no map for W&D 2018.


----------



## lhermiston

Does race merch show up at Disney springs or anywhere else after the expo?


----------



## mamaof3princesses

Thank you!


----------



## CDKG

PaDisneyCouple said:


> ETA:  no course map on the back of the I Did It shirts?  It was there for DS 2018, but thought folks reported no map for W&D 2018.



No course map and the design on the front/back of the marathon “I Did It” shirt is almost the same.


----------



## Livelovedance

I hate to be a pest, but any info on pins and magnets?


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Does race merch show up at Disney springs or anywhere else after the expo?



There will be a merchandise tent selling stuff in the Epcot parking lot by the food/beer. I don’t know if it’s open after every race or just the full.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Does race merch show up at Disney springs or anywhere else after the expo?


Surprisingly some is at the resort stores. I know Pop has some. It’s more generic weekend stuff but they did have the weekend jacket.


----------



## Bree

They had this really cute photo op in the Dopey bib/shirt pickup area!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> No course map and the design on the front/back of the marathon “I Did It” shirt is almost the same.


That’s how it was for wine and dine too.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

So, 31% of 2019 WDW Marathoners are NEWBIES?!
That equals 4650 learning what NOT to do the following year.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Here! (Former teacher believes we should take roll!)


----------



## jhoannam

Grumpy_42K said:


> So, 31% of 2019 WDW Marathoners are NEWBIES?!
> That equals 4650 learning what NOT to do the following year.


hey hey... this is supposed to be my one and done marathon. That's why I'm running it at Disney.


----------



## jhoannam

I preordered the pins package, paid with a Gift Card, at pick up can I return/exchange them? I think I would rather have the blue jersey.


----------



## Novatrix

jhoannam said:


> hey hey... this is supposed to be my one and done marathon. That's why I'm running it at Disney.



You say that now, you'll be willing to swear it on whatever you find most precious during the marathon/the next couple days after that you're never running another ever again, but wait until a month later. That's when the thought of signing up for next year's marathon will creep into your mind.


----------



## ywgckp

This is my 6th RunDisney event and I've never done a 5k (either challenge, half, or full in the past).

How are the corrals done?  I'm trying to figure out why I'm in corral C for the 5k (looks like the last corral...), and corral B for the 10k.


----------



## Novatrix

Fyi, don't know if this is posted already, but here are the mile markers for the last 10k of the marathon. Spotted them posted on a sheet along the walkway from Hollywood studios to Boardwalk.

20 Pinocchio
21 Princess Aurora
22 Lightning McQueen
23 Monsters Inc
24 Up
25 Ratatouille
26 the Incredibles


----------



## Novatrix

ywgckp said:


> This is my 6th RunDisney event and I've never done a 5k (either challenge, half, or full in the past).
> 
> How are the corrals done?  I'm trying to figure out why I'm in corral C for the 5k (looks like the last corral...), and corral B for the 10k.



Rundisney decides your corral based on your estimated minute/mile pace you submitted when you signed up. There could be a few reasons why you're in an earlier corral for the 10k, but my guess is more people who sign up for only the 5k misrepresent the truth when recording their pace in order to have more time to finish the race/shorter character lines.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Adding to what ZKnight posted:

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

The finisher shirts have I Did It on the front and Finisher on the back.


----------



## JennGiza

How is it that I have C corral for the 5K and my five year-old son has B? That doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## rteetz

ywgckp said:


> This is my 6th RunDisney event and I've never done a 5k (either challenge, half, or full in the past).
> 
> How are the corrals done?  I'm trying to figure out why I'm in corral C for the 5k (looks like the last corral...), and corral B for the 10k.


Are you doing Dopey? The 5K corral is second the 10K is first. There are only 3 corrals for the 5K.


----------



## rteetz

JennGiza said:


> How is it that I have C corral for the 5K and my five year-old son has B? That doesn’t make any sense.


What times did you enter? If you didn’t enter the same times for both of you that would mean different corrals. He can drop back with you.


----------



## rteetz

Novatrix said:


> Fyi, don't know if this is posted already, but here are the mile markers for the last 10k of the marathon. Spotted them posted on a sheet along the walkway from Hollywood studios to Boardwalk.
> 
> 20 Pinocchio
> 21 Princess Aurora
> 22 Lightning McQueen
> 23 Monsters Inc
> 24 Up
> 25 Ratatouille
> 26 the Incredibles


Sounds pretty much the same as usual.


----------



## LdyStormy76

The 5k shirt is Hanes brand, and cotton. It is a grayish blue. 10k and full are both Champion long sleeve tech shirts. 10k is a light grey, full is a light teal.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I had a really pleasant expo experience this afternoon. Tons of merch, all sizes and no lines for anything!
 We got like 3.5 hours of sleep last night though, so we were waking zombies. A little nap and water and we’re ready for dinner at Disney Springs!


----------



## StarGirl11

Apparently me and my trainer are on two different pages for what I’m doing this weekend. He mentioned a PR in a comment on my FB post. I had no intentions of trying to PR, too little sleep, too many miles too many shenanigans. Whoops


----------



## Ellie_

In serious need of some outfit advice for touring the parks his weekend! Never been to Florida this time of year so I’m lost. 

Thoughts on jeans and a t shirt for the parks? Saturday and Sunday look hot so I’m wondering if this would be terrible idea given the forecast.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> If anuone ever gets a chance to stay club level, do it.
> I just got free somewhat-drinkable coffee.
> This is awesome.


Soak it up!  It was nice meeting you today and chatting on the bus from BC and on the walk to the Expo!  Hope we didn’t disrupt your plans!  Good luck with the 5k, 10k, and full marathon!


----------



## lhermiston

Ellie_ said:


> In serious need of some outfit advice for touring the parks his weekend! Never been to Florida this time of year so I’m lost.
> 
> Thoughts on jeans and a t shirt for the parks? Saturday and Sunday look hot so I’m wondering if this would be terrible idea given the forecast.



I was in jeans and a T-shirt today and it was about 70. Would’ve been comfortable in shorts. Anything above 70 and I prefer shorts, but you have to keep an eye on late night temps. Might want to carry a light hoodie or long sleeve tee.


----------



## hotblooded

PCFriar80 said:


> Soak it up!  It was nice meeting you today and chatting on the bus from BC and on the walk to the Expo!  Hope we didn’t disrupt your plans!  Good luck with the 5k, 10k, and full marathon!


How funny! I met @SarahDisney shortly after that by the Mickey photo op. Hi Sarah!


----------



## Neon Cactus

jhoannam said:


> hey hey... this is supposed to be my one and done marathon. That's why I'm running it at Disney.


That's what I said three years ago.  See you Sunday!  

It really was a lot of fun!


----------



## FFigawi

Good luck to everyone running the 5k tomorrow!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Hey all you 5K and Dopey Runners who are now only hours from toeing the line!  Good luck, enjoy every moment and mile!  And whether you are after PR’s, character pictures, or simply just planning to take it all in; have a wonderful time.  Oh, and please post pictures and race reports!


----------



## 2girlsR2good

jhoannam said:


> hey hey... this is supposed to be my one and done marathon. That's why I'm running it at Disney.


That's what I said in 2017.....


----------



## JClimacus

Good luck everyone. Maybe someday I'll be able to do more Disney runs, I hope the best for you all!


----------



## SarahDisney

I should be in bed right now,  but ... this has been an interesting trip so far. I loved meeting @PCFriar80 (and his lovely wife) and @hotblooded. Club Level is some kind of amazing. I think i'm starting to get excited about the marathon.
But there is a giant hole the size of my sister in my trip right now. I'm glad I tried Disney solo, but I don't think it's for me. I spent the whole day missing my sister (I even called her an hour ago to tell her that I wish she was here), and I don't know that I'd do Disney without her again.

Hoping to meet more people tomorrow - what time are we all lining up at the BC bus stop?
(Also, anyone else at BC thinking about the Regatta Run tomorrow? Too crazy?)


----------



## sourire

Haven't really popped in here in a long while, but I wanted to wish everyone a fantastic marathon weekend! Soak it all in, and have fun!!! Really missing being there this year!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Good morning runners!
Good luck and have fun to all the 5k and Dopey runners this morning, so sad I'm not out there on the course with you!

edit: and I should add 10k folks in there as well. rD really needs to have a 5 and Dime medal for those who want to run a 5k/10k (spinner medal with Scrooge McDuck/Flintheart Glomgold)


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Good luck to everyone running the 5k tomorrow!



Oh. Is that today?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Good luck to everyone that's just waking up for the 5k or start of Dopey!! Cant wait to see you all out there.

Huge thanks to all of you that made it so much fun so far and made the wait till this weekend bearable with active/ informative posts daily. This is my first runDisney event and I really appreciate having found this community.


----------



## lhermiston

Well, I thought buses leave at 3:00, not 3:30. So, I’m hanging out on the bus with the driver watching a Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

better to be first on the bus than last


----------



## steph0808

Good luck to all the 5k runners and those starting their Dopey journey!

I'm up and at 'em to get to the airport for my flight. Of course, the one night all winter that it decided to snow...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

The line to take a pic with Oswald is closed already


----------



## LdyStormy76

I can not find you guys......

ETA: we are at the reunion area letter A.


----------



## Rundugrun

Heading to the airport, be to MCO in 6 hours. Good luck to all those running this morning!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm trying to decide if I'll have time for an Oswald picture post-race. I probably should have come earlier because I knew I wanted that picture, but considering the massive headache I woke up with, I'm impressed that I'm here at all.


----------



## lhermiston

LdyStormy76 said:


> I can not find you guys......
> 
> ETA: we are at the reunion area letter A.



By bag check a-c.


----------



## Kyle83

Good luck to all the 5k and Dopey folks this morning!


----------



## McNs

Good luck! Remember, if it’s not on Strava, it didn’t happen! I’ll be checking in the morning!


----------



## KevM

Good luck runners!  Have a great 5K/Day 1 of Dopey!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> The line to take a pic with Oswald is closed already





> Today at *2:59 AM*



That is insanity...


ETA: forgot that would be 3:59 EST but stilll..man, thats early. =)


----------



## SunDial

Hope everyone had a great time with your 5K this morning!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Question - Are lines always this bad for characters? I don't remember them being this long, but its been a while since my last rD experience. Was wondering if this is the new normal.


----------



## kleph

Livelovedance said:


> I hate to be a pest, but any info on pins and magnets?



here are some examples we picked up. there are regular pins, medal pins and magnets for every event.


----------



## SunDial

SarahDisney said:


> Question - Are lines always this bad for characters? I don't remember them being this long, but its been a while since my last rD experience. Was wondering if this us the new normal.



Last year when I ran "just" Dopey  the 5K and 10K lines were crazy long.   The half and full were your normal lengths based on character popularity.


----------



## Livelovedance

kleph said:


> here are some examples we picked up. there are regular pins, medal pins and magnets for every event.
> 
> View attachment 374654
> View attachment 374655


Thank you!!! This is exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## kleph

Livelovedance said:


> Thank you!!! This is exactly what I was hoping to hear.



They also sold the pins in "packets" for each challenge so you dont have to chase down a bunch of singles if you dont want to.


----------



## lahobbs4

SarahDisney said:


> Question - Are lines always this bad for characters? I don't remember them being this long, but its been a while since my last rD experience. Was wondering if this is the new normal.



Do you mean the characters during the race? I caught Donald Duck with about 10 people in line. Was super quick. If you are talking about pre-race characters, I didn't even see those!


----------



## JeffW

Does anyone know if you can park at the Boardwalk on 10k morning, if you are staying at another Disney hotel?  I'd like to cheer on my son during tomorrow's 10k race, after I drop him off at Epcot. Trying to figure out the logistics of how to make that happen.


----------



## Novatrix

So character run down for the 5k, please shout out with the ones I missed out on the course:

Flik and Princess Atta (a bug's life)
Vikings
Pinocchio 
Genie/Jafar swap out
Highlander Goofy
Racing Donald


----------



## gsu1988

I did not plan to stop for any characters during the 5K but the lines for Goofy and Donald were so short I could not resist.  At both stops not only did the Photopass photographer take my shot but a cast member gladly took my phone and took a couple of shots also. I'm glad they did because when I looked at my photo with Goofy I realized that my pose covered up my number so that shot will not be showing up in my photopass shots.


----------



## SarahDisney

lahobbs4 said:


> Do you mean the characters during the race? I caught Donald Duck with about 10 people in line. Was super quick. If you are talking about pre-race characters, I didn't even see those!





gsu1988 said:


> I did not plan to stop for any characters during the 5K but the lines for Goofy and Donald were so short I could not resist.  At both stops not only did the Photopass photographer take my shot but a cast member gladly took my phone and took a couple of shots also. I'm glad they did because when I looked at my photo with Goofy I realized that my pose covered up my number so that shot will not be showing up in my photopass shots.



Its funny - I had the exact opposite experience. At least 8-10 minutes per character. But I also stopped for all of them, so by the end it was just the accumulation of people.  But even Flik and Atta was a 7-8 minute stop, and that was with me starting in the third wave of corral A (but admittedly, running slower than i had planned when I signed up because running is stupid).


----------



## lhermiston

Great to meet some runDisney all-stars this morning. I’ll be at the same spot (by the a-c gear check sign) tomorrow morning.


----------



## Smilelea

Congrats to all those that ran the 5k this morning. We are packing up last minute things and heading to the airport. 

The 2 yo wants to "get on the plane. See water and clouds. See Ralph and venelope and Mickey Mouse". His exact words. 

The 6 yo is playing all Disney songs from his iPod as loud as he can.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Great to meet some runDisney all-stars this morning. I’ll be at the same spot (by the a-c gear check sign) tomorrow morning.



Sorry I missed you guys, but I wanted a picture with Minnie (well, really I wanted Oswald, but ... sigh). Maybe tomorrow I'll tey to stop by and sai hi!


----------



## gsu1988

SarahDisney said:


> Its funny - I had the exact opposite experience. At least 8-10 minutes per character. But I also stopped for all of them, so by the end it was just the accumulation of people.  But even Flik and Atta was a 7-8 minute stop, and that was with me starting in the third wave of corral A (but admittedly, running slower than i had planned when I signed up because running is stupid).



I was in the second wave of A and ran faster than I had planned.  The length of the line was exactly why I passed by the first two photo ops.  When I got to Goofy and Donald those line were just to short to pass up.  Probably spent 2-3 minutes in Goofy line and 1-2 minutes in Donald.  With photo stops I still managed to finish in just under 34 minutes.  I guess I just got lucky!


----------



## TheHamm

I finally told my kids last night at dinner that I was going to WDW without them to run a race.  I thought there would be protests, but instead cute encouraging questions.
"Are you going to win?" "No, but I do't mind." "will you still get a medal?" "Yes, if I finish.  I've never run this far before." {cue earnest eyes big as a cartoon character and 5 year old lip tremble} "I believe in you mommy!  You gotta finish, I want to see that medal!" {Other 5 year old} "Then you can earn a popcorn bucket!"
See you all bright and early Saturday! Any doubt I had about finishing is now gone.  If I have to crawl across the line, I'm bringing home a medal and a popcorn bucket.


----------



## garneska

TheHamm said:


> I finally told my kids last night at dinner that I was going to WDW without them to run a race.  I thought there would be protests, but instead cute encouraging questions.
> "Are you going to win?" "No, but I do't mind." "will you still get a medal?" "Yes, if I finish.  I've never run this far before." {cue earnest eyes big as a cartoon character and 5 year old lip tremble} "I believe in you mommy!  You gotta finish, I want to see that medal!" {Other 5 year old} "Then you can earn a popcorn bucket!"
> See you all bright and early Saturday! Any doubt I had about finishing is now gone.  If I have to crawl across the line, I'm bringing home a medal and a popcorn bucket.



That is adorable. We all believe in you.  You can do this!!


----------



## pluto377

I was in the first was of b and all the lines were long! I stopped for Vikings, Pinocchio and genie and it was taking so long I just turned my garmin off! 

Planning to do a few stops tomorrow and probably none Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Keels

I'm sad to report that I did not come in DFL. I'm sorry to disappoint y'all.

I stopped for all the characters and then took six photos with Epcot construction (the real stars, y'all) and finished in a little over 43 minutes. I really don't think I could've drug that race out more because it was cold and I was SUPER annoyed by the relative few people they sent off in each "mini-wave". It was like 100-200 people at a time, which is ridiculous. Middle-back of corral A (where we were) didn't start until 5:48 and ain't nobody got time for waiting around like that listening to Carissa Galloway squawk about Westin.

Anyway. Pit Crew Donald was the hero of today's race. What a cutie that little pantsless guy is.


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> I should be in bed right now,  but ... this has been an interesting trip so far. I loved meeting @PCFriar80 (and his lovely wife) and @hotblooded. Club Level is some kind of amazing. I think i'm starting to get excited about the marathon.
> But there is a giant hole the size of my sister in my trip right now. I'm glad I tried Disney solo, but I don't think it's for me. I spent the whole day missing my sister (I even called her an hour ago to tell her that I wish she was here), and I don't know that I'd do Disney without her again.
> 
> Hoping to meet more people tomorrow - what time are we all lining up at the BC bus stop?
> (Also, anyone else at BC thinking about the Regatta Run tomorrow? Too crazy?)


I felt the same way the first time I did a runDisney race without my brother.  Hopefully you can find the good in a solo trip!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> ain't nobody got time for waiting around like that listening to Carissa Galloway squawk about Westin



Thank you for brightening up my day at work with this comment.  Any count on the number of times she mentioned getting married or her new name??


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> I'm sad to report that I did not come in DFL. I'm sorry to disappoint y'all.
> 
> I stopped for all the characters and then took six photos with Epcot construction (the real stars, y'all) and finished in a little over 43 minutes. I really don't think I could've drug that race out more because it was cold and I was SUPER annoyed by the relative few people they sent off in each "mini-wave". It was like 100-200 people at a time, which is ridiculous. Middle-back of corral A (where we were) didn't start until 5:48 and ain't nobody got time for waiting around like that listening to Carissa Galloway squawk about Westin.
> 
> Anyway. Pit Crew Donald was the hero of today's race. What a cutie that little pantsless guy is.



Those microscopic mini waves were stupid. It made the whole process take forever.


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> Thank you for brightening up my day at work with this comment.  Any count on the number of times she mentioned getting married or her new name??



I had my headphones in so I didn't jump in front of a bus when she started talking - but I feel like the number is gonna be in the range of "more than enough".


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> ain't nobody got time for waiting around like that listening to Carissa Galloway squawk about Westin.





KSellers88 said:


> Thank you for brightening up my day at work with this comment.  Any count on the number of times she mentioned getting married or her new name??


I just rolled my eyes so hard I almost passed out.  Good to know Carissa is still completely unbearable!


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> Those microscopic mini waves were stupid. It made the whole process take forever.



Right?! I'm not wrong in thinking it took FOR-EV-ER to be let go?

I lost y'all when I went to go throw away my heatsheet because I was for sure that once we got to Carissa we would be in the next group to go, but then as I was tying to make my way back the pulled a tape in front of me and told me to stay behind it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

KSellers88 said:


> Thank you for brightening up my day at work with this comment.  Any count on the number of times she mentioned getting married or her new name??



Infinity? All the times? I know those aren’t numbers, but I think I’m underestimating.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I had my headphones in so I didn't jump in front of a bus when she started talking - but I feel like the number is gonna be in the range of "more than enough".



Isn't 1 more than enough?


----------



## Mollie Roque

I know there is a 16 min/mile pace, is that from the last corral?  How are lines for people who are in the back of the corral listings?  (Running the 10K and half)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Perfect weather for runsies this morning.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I'm sad to report that I did not come in DFL. I'm sorry to disappoint y'all.
> 
> I stopped for all the characters and then took six photos with Epcot construction (the real stars, y'all) and finished in a little over 43 minutes. I really don't think I could've drug that race out more because it was cold and I was SUPER annoyed by the relative few people they sent off in each "mini-wave". It was like 100-200 people at a time, which is ridiculous. Middle-back of corral A (where we were) didn't start until 5:48 and ain't nobody got time for waiting around like that listening to Carissa Galloway squawk about Westin.
> 
> Anyway. Pit Crew Donald was the hero of today's race. What a cutie that little pantsless guy is.


Yeah the mini waves were definitely small.


----------



## SarahDisney

Barca33Runner said:


> View attachment 374690
> Perfect weather for runsies this morning.



Ha! I was thinking of you and your onesie this morning. I was very jealous.


----------



## ckb_nc

camaker said:


> Sitting here at work reading all the "I'm here" stories is driving me nuts!  I've got today and a half day tomorrow still to go.  Fly in Thursday evening and hit the Expo first thing Friday morning.  It can't get here soon enough!



Now there is some A-level motivation.


----------



## cburnett11

TheHamm said:


> If I have to crawl across the line, I'm bringing home a medal and a popcorn bucket.



Love this!


----------



## minniegirl19

Still worried about the “thunderstorms” coming overnight Saturday that are still forecasted. Still praying non stop we are in the clear for Sunday


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats 5k'ers!!!

Here is the current weather forecast:

 

10k (5am to 8:00am) - Feels like 43-47 F (T+D of 89-94), possibly windy
HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 106 to 124 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
M (5am to 1:30pm) - T+D of 117 to 125 to 136 (pace adjustment of +2% to +3%), possible rain/storms

The HM forecast has gotten slightly warmer, and the M forecast has gotten slightly cooler (but both negligible changes).  For those of you looking at a finish of 4:30 or slower in the marathon, be wary that the forecasted temps have continued to hold at being warmer than ideal.  So keep an eye on that as the race gets closer.  It may be advisable that you slow the pace from an ideal situation.  Additionally, the possibility of rain/thunderstorms is being forecasted, but it's still way too soon to say anything definitive.  The projected rainfall is tiny at best (0.01 in) over the course of the entire day.


----------



## Bree

Barca33Runner said:


> View attachment 374690
> Perfect weather for runsies this morning.



We thought we saw you heading towards the corrals! You looked so cozy and warm


----------



## cburnett11

minniegirl19 said:


> Still worried about the “thunderstorms” coming overnight Saturday that are still forecasted. Still praying non stop we are in the clear for Sunday



I'm mostly looking at WESH and hoping they are better at forecasting the local weather.

https://www.wesh.com/weather#weekend-forecast


----------



## JBinORL

We may end up joining y'all for HH on Friday, if that's ok


----------



## roxymama

Counting down until only a half day left of work.  The seconds are starting to move backwards I swear!

Have all my clothes clean, my packing list about right, double check everything tonight.  Got my A group boarding set up exactly 24hrs ahead this morning.  And now....I waiiiiiit.

"Sleeping in" tomorrow by waking up at 3am instead of like 2:30am Sat morning for the race


----------



## FFigawi

cburnett11 said:


> I'm mostly looking at WESH and hoping they are better at forecasting the local weather.
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/weather#weekend-forecast
> 
> View attachment 374697



Morning temps of low 60s on Sunday is going to make for a hot and humid full.


----------



## mankle30

ErinBoBerin said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Anyone see this? Going to Ohana for post-marathon dinner and, while I enjoy rice, not quite as satisfying as eating a ton of noodlies.



Went to 'Ohana last night -- the did serve noodles. My wife loved them (I loved the chicken and steak more)!


----------



## ywgckp

Race 1/4 done!

I'm not sure I would do a 5k outside a challenge again - it's such a short race that the hassle and ordeal of it all doesn't seem worth it.  Also it was a bit frustrating to be in corral C, and to have to wait almost an hour to start!

10k up tomorrow.

I made a video with the new toy I got for Christmas - not RezRuns good but I was happy as my first shot!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Mollie Roque said:


> I know there is a 16 min/mile pace, is that from the last corral?  How are lines for people who are in the back of the corral listings?  (Running the 10K and half)



It depends on the character and where they are on course. There might be a 5 minute line, or a 25 minute line.  Yes, that pace requirement goes into effect once the last person crosses the start line. The balloon ladies walk at a 16 minute mile pace.


----------



## jaxonp

Parks are really quiet compared to last year.  I hope it stays that way.  This is nice!!


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> Current status: enjoying an adult beverage in Hollywood Studios.


 
I had my Tuesday adult beverage in Epcot!


----------



## mankle30

Finally caught up! 

A few thoughts on the marathon weekend so far:

-Expo was really efficient and not the s***show that it was in 2017 on the Saturday when I went the last time.
-Not impressed with rD merch but my wife loved all the sparkly skirts, headbands and shoes. That could turn her into a runner.
-5K - Couldn't find @lhermiston for the pre-race meet.
-The cold but tolerable. I had my bathrobe and towel (I turned 42 on Saturday and figured I'd be Arthur Dent from HHGG) and the towel served its purpose as an impromptu hand warmer.
-Started at 6:20 from the middle of Corral C
-Didn't stop for any characters because the lines were huge.
-Saw a gorgeous sunrise (or proto-sunrise) over the World Showcase.

Overall a great experience and my wife was super happy with her first race! We didn't walk too much but stopped for a few photos.

Hopefully the marathon will be ok with the weather forecasts. Until then, it's an easy day at Disney Springs today and then park days for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## girliea

ywgckp said:


> Race 1/4 done!
> 
> I'm not sure I would do a 5k outside a challenge again - it's such a short race that the hassle and ordeal of it all doesn't seem worth it.  Also it was a bit frustrating to be in corral C, and to have to wait almost an hour to start!
> 
> 10k up tomorrow.
> 
> I made a video with the new toy I got for Christmas - not RezRuns good but I was happy as my first shot!



Nice job on the video! Thanks for making and posting so quickly......now go enjoy yourself, you ARE at Disneyworld!!


----------



## fairestoneofall

Ariel484 said:


> I just rolled my eyes so hard I almost passed out.  Good to know Carissa is still completely unbearable!



Honestly, he seems equally as unbearable.


----------



## jhoannam

Woohoo!! Just changed our flights, going through Houston instead of St. Louis because of weather. Best part is we get there 3 hours earlier


----------



## huskies90

I know it is still early but I am stressing over the Sun AM weather. I don’t care so much about heat/humidity or rain. I am just very worried about thunderstorms/lightning canceling the race. I know this happened in 2017 but what is the criteria for canceling? Is just a threat enough? In 2017 the half was canceled late Friday evening before any storms. Could the race be delayed? Postponed? Just wondering if anyone knows the protocol.


----------



## hotblooded

Mollie Roque said:


> I know there is a 16 min/mile pace, is that from the last corral?  How are lines for people who are in the back of the corral listings?  (Running the 10K and half)


I started in the first mini-wave of Corral C. I admit congestion wasn’t as bad as expected, with the field spread out enough for runners to generally keep left, and walkers on the right. However, the line for Goofy was so crazy-long that I skipped it to make sure I could get a pic with Donald before his line closed. I skipped the also-long lines for the Epcot ball photo, and then waited 10 minutes for Donald.


----------



## Novatrix

SarahDisney said:


> (Also, anyone else at BC thinking about the Regatta Run tomorrow? Too crazy?)



I'm in. Would make it 50 miles even for Marathon weekend.

(For anyone overly pendantic, it rounds down to 50 if you take it out to the 3rd decimal place.#ignorethesigfigs)


----------



## JBinORL

huskies90 said:


> I know it is still early but I am stressing over the Sun AM weather. I don’t care so much about heat/humidity or rain. I am just very worried about thunderstorms/lightning canceling the race. I know this happened in 2017 but what is the criteria for canceling? Is just a threat enough? In 2017 the half was canceled late Friday evening before any storms. Could the race be delayed? Postponed? Just wondering if anyone knows the protocol.


For what it's worth, local weather only has it as a 20% chance of rain right now. Obviously things can change (hello 2017), but it doesn't seem to be much of a concern here


----------



## camaker

huskies90 said:


> I know it is still early but I am stressing over the Sun AM weather. I don’t care so much about heat/humidity or rain. I am just very worried about thunderstorms/lightning canceling the race. I know this happened in 2017 but what is the criteria for canceling? Is just a threat enough? In 2017 the half was canceled late Friday evening before any storms. Could the race be delayed? Postponed? Just wondering if anyone knows the protocol.



In 2017 there was a very well defined front that was sweeping across the southeast and it was very apparent that there was little to no chance of avoiding severe weather, including a lot of lightning. It was a different situation than the current hit or miss chance of a storm or not. They will do everything they can to ensure the race goes on because it’s a financial mess and PR disaster if they cancel. They know very well that an early or unwarranted cancellation will have dire repercussions when they are already facing a dramatic drop in participation.


----------



## ZellyB

huskies90 said:


> I know it is still early but I am stressing over the Sun AM weather. I don’t care so much about heat/humidity or rain. I am just very worried about thunderstorms/lightning canceling the race. I know this happened in 2017 but what is the criteria for canceling? Is just a threat enough? In 2017 the half was canceled late Friday evening before any storms. Could the race be delayed? Postponed? Just wondering if anyone knows the protocol.





camaker said:


> In 2017 there was a very well defined front that was sweeping across the southeast and it was very apparent that there was little to no chance of avoiding severe weather, including a lot of lightning. It was a different situation than the current hit or miss chance of a storm or not. They will do everything they can to ensure the race goes on because it’s a financial mess and PR disaster if they cancel. They know very well that an early or unwarranted cancellation will have dire repercussions when they are already facing a dramatic drop in participation.



Yep. We'd know for a day or more there was a front coming with it hitting in the middle of the night pre-race. It was still a shock when they cancelled but the storm was very definite at that point. This forecast is nothing like that year. Now...things can always change but I'm not super worried.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Congrats everyone at the 5k! Good luck to the 10k crew tomorrow!

BTW... If you see a couple with their 2017 “Run Dopey” jackets at Disney Springs this afternoon, that’s us! (I’ve got a beard. DW has long brown hair.) We may have them tomorrow in Epcot, too. New half marathon jackets starting Saturday!


----------



## ZellyB

I'll also echo others that the expo was a breeze this year. Much better set up and I'd guess 10k fewer runners probably helped too. It's gorgeous here too. A bit cool but bright sunny skies are giving me winter life!


----------



## Rundugrun

Just left the expo. Short lines, not a ton of people. Unfortunately they are already sold out of a lot of things in my size (men’s large), and my wife’s size (women’s medium).  I picked up a couple of jackets for each of us, including the last men’s large in black.  Now let’s just hope for a surprise cold front Saturday night to cool things off a bit for the marathon!  Off to MK for some family time.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats 5k folks and good luck tomorrow 10k folks!  I was not paying much attention to medals this year since I am not going; the 5k was an Oswald themed race????  So cool!   What do the medals look like?


----------



## SarahDisney

Well ... my sore throat has evolved into a full-blown cold. Short term goal is to track down a cup of tea (shouldnt be too hard). Long term goal is to track down some cold medication.
Sigh.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Baloo in MI said:


> Congrats 5k folks and good luck tomorrow 10k folks!  I was not paying much attention to medals this year since I am not going; the 5k was an Oswald themed race????  So cool!   What do the medals look like?



Here you go.


----------



## pluto377

SarahDisney said:


> Well ... my sore throat has evolved into a full-blown cold. Short term goal is to track down a cup of tea (shouldnt be too hard). Long term goal is to track down some cold medication.
> Sigh.



My throat just started hurting this afternoon. I’m hoping it’s from the cold this morning but I’m pretty sure this doesn’t bode well for the rest of the weekend. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lhermiston

Apologies to anyone who couldn’t find the meet and greet. I’ll be back by the gear check trucks tomorrow morning, near the A-C sign. Just look for the gathering of ridiculously good looking runners (and a tall guy with a handmade sign).


----------



## Wendy98

Regarding weather...I suffered through the frosty monsoon of Boston this year.  I will take ANYTHING over that crap, even a thunderstorm.


----------



## Livelovedance

kleph said:


> They also sold the pins in "packets" for each challenge so you dont have to chase down a bunch of singles if you dont want to.



Wow, that's great! I'm not running Marathon Weekend, but I'm living vicariously through everyone in this thread that is lol. I'm running Princess Weekend, and I was concerned about the availability of pins and magnets after hearing everyone talk about the lack of those items at the Wine and Dine expo. It sounds like they made improvements, so I'm going to roll the dice and not preorder them...  I love the idea of the packets, hopefully they'll have that next month too! 

Thanks again for the information! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> Apologies to anyone who couldn’t find the meet and greet. I’ll be back by the gear check trucks tomorrow morning, near the A-C sign. Just look for the gathering of ridiculously good looking runners (and a tall guy with a handmade sign).



I’m hoping to meet up with you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Livelovedance

I'm so sorry to be annoying and keep harping on pins, but I just watched an expo video and it reminded me of another question. Did anyone notice if the AP pins were on sale at the expo, or were they preorder only?


----------



## rteetz

Livelovedance said:


> I'm so sorry to be annoying and keep harping on pins, but I just watched an expo video and it reminded me of another question. Did anyone notice if the AP pins were on sale at the expo, or were they preorder only?


AP pins?


----------



## Livelovedance

rteetz said:


> AP pins?


Annual Passholder pins. I saw it listed on the princess weekend preorder page, and in the video I just watched they showed the marathon weekend pin that they preordered. It seems strange to sell a preorder AP pin if anyone could buy it, and you can't use an AP discount to purchase it, so I was just curious.


----------



## bellanotte10

Oh hey!! Just came down with an ear infection. I’m joining the sick crew and bringing some decongestants to the party


----------



## rteetz

Livelovedance said:


> Annual Passholder pins. I saw it listed on the princess weekend preorder page, and in the video I just watched they showed the marathon weekend pin that they preordered. It seems strange to sell a preorder AP pin if anyone could buy it, and you can't use an AP discount to purchase it, so I was just curious.


I didn’t even know that was a thing so it must’ve been pre-order only. I only saw an AP marathon weekend shirt.


----------



## Tall Todd

I have no idea what to wear tomorrow...
Help me DISrunners, you're my only hope.


----------



## Livelovedance

rteetz said:


> I didn’t even know that was a thing so it must’ve been pre-order only. I only saw an AP marathon weekend shirt.


That's so strange. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Novatrix

Tall Todd said:


> I have no idea what to wear tomorrow...
> Help me DISrunners, you're my only hope.


 ​
I'd recommend clothes. Unless you want to have a private race with event security, in which case go with whatever you feel like.


----------



## gsu1988

bellanotte10 said:


> Oh hey!! Just came down with an ear infection. I’m joining the sick crew and bringing some decongestants to the party



Not sure if I am just paranoid or the cold I had at Christmas is coming back but I am afraid I might be joining the list of those coming down with something.


----------



## SarahDisney

Livelovedance said:


> Annual Passholder pins. I saw it listed on the princess weekend preorder page, and in the video I just watched they showed the marathon weekend pin that they preordered. It seems strange to sell a preorder AP pin if anyone could buy it, and you can't use an AP discount to purchase it, so I was just curious.



I wasn't really looking for it, because I had prepurchased it, but I dont remember seeing the ap pin for sale.
And i was surprised they didnt ask to see my ap when i picked it up. I thought they might.


----------



## SarahDisney

Question - Is there a way to check if my bib is properly linked to my photopass account? Do I have to call? I know pictures sometimes take a while to show up, but I'm still nervous that I did something wrong.


----------



## camaker

Finally here!  On DME, at least!  POFQ for check in and a late dinner, then Expo first thing in the morning.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> Finally here!  On DME, at least!  POFQ for check in and a late dinner, then Expo first thing in the morning.



Yay.  I was thinking about you while I was working because I did not want to be working.  Hope to meet up this trip.


----------



## margot31

I hope someone might answer this for me...so we arrive tomorrow.  I am spectating.  I won't be getting on a bus to go to the finish line till about 7 am.  Buses start BACK to the resorts at 6 am.  Can I jump on a bus going back to epcot to see my runner finish or do I need to take my car/or disney transportation(that is a different subject in our conversation)


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Good luck to all the 10K runners tomorrow.  Special good luck to the @Keels refreshment stop - the true MVP of the race.


----------



## Livelovedance

SarahDisney said:


> I wasn't really looking for it, because I had prepurchased it, but I dont remember seeing the ap pin for sale.
> And i was surprised they didnt ask to see my ap when i picked it up. I thought they might.


I'm surprised too honestly. I'm more surprised that it's even available for prepurchase. I wish they would allow you to use your AP discount when you preorder like when you shop with the Shop Disney Parks app. I'm gong to preorder the passholder pin for next month since it seems like it probably won't be available at the expo. Thanks!


----------



## pluto377

Tall Todd said:


> I have no idea what to wear tomorrow...
> Help me DISrunners, you're my only hope.



Personally I’m wearing pants, long sleeves, and a light jacket. I’ll have throw away sweats over it. It won’t be much warmer than this morning was. There were a lot of really cold folks today and I’d rather overdress and shed layers.


----------



## JulieODC

Ugh, I’m getting a cold too - and sorry to hear I am not alone in that. I just hope it isn’t as bad as the plague we got last year during our trip.

I am wearing cropped leggings and a light long-sleeve shirt. I have a fleece throwaway jacket too.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LdyStormy76 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 374748



That medal is soooo cool!  Thanks for posting.  Of course I am now officially in FOMO!


----------



## DIS-OH

Arrived at GF, dumped carry on bags in room, hopped on the monorail to Poly, grabbed dinner at Capt Cook’s and now back in room waiting for luggage to arrive.

Life is good...


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> Yay.  I was thinking about you while I was working because I did not want to be working.  Hope to meet up this trip.



I hope so, too!


----------



## FFigawi

Good luck to everyone running the 10k tomorrow! Have @Keels do a shot or three for me when you reach her beverage station.


----------



## princessbride6205

SarahDisney said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'll have time for an Oswald picture post-race. I probably should have come earlier because I knew I wanted that picture, but considering the massive headache I woke up with, I'm impressed that I'm here at all.


If you're doing Dopey, last year the full marathon had Oswald right before you entered Studios. (I know because I was dressed as Oswald!) That was the coolest 5k medal!!! Jealous!



TheHamm said:


> I finally told my kids last night at dinner that I was going to WDW without them to run a race.  I thought there would be protests, but instead cute encouraging questions.
> "Are you going to win?" "No, but I do't mind." "will you still get a medal?" "Yes, if I finish.  I've never run this far before." {cue earnest eyes big as a cartoon character and 5 year old lip tremble} "I believe in you mommy!  You gotta finish, I want to see that medal!" {Other 5 year old} "Then you can earn a popcorn bucket!"
> See you all bright and early Saturday! Any doubt I had about finishing is now gone.  If I have to crawl across the line, I'm bringing home a medal and a popcorn bucket.


That's adorable! My first Disney marathon, my daughter was about 5 and she was so concerned I wouldn't get the pretty medal. "Mama, have you ever run that far before?" _"No."_ "(GASP) Why didn't you practice running that far?! You have to get that medal!"


----------



## apdebord

Arrived at Universal’s Aventura this afternoon and hung out at City Walk tonight. Over to Poly tomorrow!


----------



## SarahDisney

Um ... if someone shows up to the pre-race meetup sobbing hysterically and you can't understand that anything they say, that's me.
I realized that I left my big water bottle that I was gonna use for the marathon at home. I can't have my roommate send it to me because that would mean either waking her up at 3 am or calling her mid-race because she leaves for work early.  Plus, I don't trust it to get to me by Saturday night. I'm having that kind of luck this trip. Between that and my cold... I'm a wreck right now.

On the plus side, guess who gets to go buy a new water bottle today??? (I'm gonna buy something that I'm okay tossing if it's uncomfortable, and if I have to rely on the course water stops, I will, but I prefer not to).

Anyway ... I'm gonna attempt to get another half an hour of sleep. See y'all in a little bit!


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> Good luck to everyone running the 10k tomorrow! Have @Keels do a shot or three for me when you reach her beverage station.


I just booked a FP+ for the beverage station.  A little quiet here in the BCVs right now.  I think I got up too early.


----------



## LdyStormy76

margot31 said:


> I hope someone might answer this for me...so we arrive tomorrow.  I am spectating.  I won't be getting on a bus to go to the finish line till about 7 am.  Buses start BACK to the resorts at 6 am.  Can I jump on a bus going back to epcot to see my runner finish or do I need to take my car/or disney transportation(that is a different subject in our conversation)



In theory you should be able to take the race bus back to the runner area. However, since I have never seen anyone get off the bus post race there is no way of knowing if theory can become fact.


----------



## pluto377

Still waiting at akl for a bus. Getting worried.


----------



## hotblooded

Good luck to all 10K runners! I can hear the music and announcements from my lake-facing room at Pop Century and it’s getting me pumped.


----------



## Keels

Disney security has told me twice now to take my cooler back to my room.


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> Disney security has told me twice now to take my cooler back to my room.



Not surprised. They put the kibosh on our old WISH BCV aid several years ago.....and our WWOS....and our DHS.  Seems like they don’t want the “mess” or the liability or whatever of private aid.

Time to get sneaky.....


----------



## mankle30

camaker said:


> Finally here!  On DME, at least!  POFQ for check in and a late dinner, then Expo first thing in the morning.



My wife and I actually were at Sassagoula last night after 8pm.... might have been a bit earlier than you!



hotblooded said:


> Good luck to all 10K runners! I can hear the music and announcements from my lake-facing room at Pop Century and it’s getting me pumped.



I heard the announcements of the race while running around the late at Pop and AoA!


----------



## JeffW

Congrats 10k runners!  I saw some of you on the Boardwalk while cheering this morning (I had inflated "high five" hands just past the line for Goofy).  Lots of great running costumes this morning


----------



## CDKG

Livelovedance said:


> I'm surprised too honestly. I'm more surprised that it's even available for prepurchase. I wish they would allow you to use your AP discount when you preorder like when you shop with the Shop Disney Parks app. I'm gong to preorder the passholder pin for next month since it seems like it probably won't be available at the expo. Thanks!


They did not have AP pins for purchase at the Expo. But, they did have an AP shirt (it was the only clothing item I purchased). The AP pin was preorder only.

It is worth noting, all that of the other preorder items: pins, snow globe, ornament, keychain, jacket, etc. were available for purchase at the Expo. I am not sure about the Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## JeffW

The USATF maps were finally updated yesterday.  Half and Full


----------



## KevM

Congratulations to the 10K/Day 2 participants of Dopey!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> Disney security has told me twice now to take my cooler back to my room.



I thought something like that must have happened. I was trying to pay attention and never saw the party.


----------



## baxter24

On the magical express! Conragts to the 5k and 10k runners!


----------



## a-mad

Hey everybody - this has been a great experience so far! 2 down and 2 to go. I appreciate all the advice I’ve received from all of you the last several months. We’re having a blast!

One quick question - and I’m sure this has been answered at some point on prior pages - but our spouses are now thinking about going to Magic Kingdom to spectate either tomorrow or Sunday. Do they need to arrange for transportation on their own? The resorts don’t provide transportation for this service correct? We’re wondering if it’s worth it, and if logistics are too difficult, they may just do the finish line. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Novatrix

For the 10k edition of which characters were out on the course:

Ralph and Princess Vanellope
Chi-Chi-Chi-Chi-Chip and Dale, Rescue Rangers!
Evil Queen, Witch Version
The Millennium Celebration Stilt People
Jiminy Cricket
Abu
Remy and Emil
Football Goofy
Max


----------



## garneska

Keels said:


> Disney security has told me twice now to take my cooler back to my room.



I did not stop as i was trying to go under 50, spoiler i did 50:24, but i thought you guys looked great and were a big pick up.  Of course i was looking forward to seeing the shenanigans.  Hope to make it to HH today, might be after 3 though.


----------



## JeffW

a-mad said:


> Hey everybody - this has been a great experience so far! 2 down and 2 to go. I appreciate all the advice I’ve received from all of you the last several months. We’re having a blast!
> 
> One quick question - and I’m sure this has been answered at some point on prior pages - but our spouses are now thinking about going to Magic Kingdom to spectate either tomorrow or Sunday. Do they need to arrange for transportation on their own? The resorts don’t provide transportation for this service correct? We’re wondering if it’s worth it, and if logistics are too difficult, they may just do the finish line. Thanks in advance!



I'm assuming you aren't staying at a monorail resort, but are at a Disney resort.  If so, they can ride the bus to Epcot like a runner, then hop on the monorail out of Epcot to the TTC.  From there, they can switch to a monorail to get to the MK. 

One alternative option for viewing.  They can stay at TTC to spectate from there (which is around mile 4), then walk from the TTC over the the Polynesian parking lot and spectate again just past mile 7.  Far less crowded than MK, which means a much higher probability of seeing you, and two different viewing points.  The same plan works for both the Half and Full Marathon courses.

For both options, they would then get back on an Epcot monorail to return to the finish area


----------



## JulieODC

Novatrix said:


> For the 10k edition of which characters were out on the course:
> 
> Ralph and Princess Vanellope
> Chi-Chi-Chi-Chi-Chip and Dale, Rescue Rangers!
> Evil Queen, Witch Version
> The Millennium Celebration Stilt People
> Jiminy Cricket
> Abu
> Football Goofy
> Max



Remy was in France too!


----------



## kleph

CDKG said:


> They did not have AP pins for purchase at the Expo. But, they did have an AP shirt (it was the only clothing item I purchased). The AP pin was preorder only.
> 
> It is worth noting, all that of the other preorder items: pins, snow globe, ornament, keychain, jacket, etc. were available for purchase at the Expo. I am not sure about the Dooney & Bourke.



The Dooney & Bourke items were separate from all the runDisney items in the main Expo merchandise area. They were along the wall next to the Oswald "medal train" photo station. The custom runDisney items were there as well; preorder medal displays and mugs featuring your race photo.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Okay...we picked up a studio at Poly for Saturday night (needed to use some DVC Point before they expired). What time should we board the monorail from TTC? We are NOT the ppl who would rather hang out in the corrals “to be safe” but are in B. I’m used to boarding the bus at 4 but not sure about the monorail.


----------



## garneska

LSUfan4444 said:


> Okay...we picked up a studio at Poly for Saturday night (needed to use some DVC Point before they expired). What time should we board the monorail from TTC? We are NOT the ppl who would rather hang out in the corrals “to be safe” but are in B. I’m used to boarding the bus at 4 but not sure about the monorail.



it's been a while but i think i used to board at 4.  Remember walk to TTC and take monorail to Epcot, dont take the resort and go around to TTC.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Congrats to everyone for rocking the 10k!! 

Does anyone know when runDisney will give us our official times so I can use today's run for Star Wars weekend?


----------



## Novatrix

JulieODC said:


> Remy was in France too!



You're right, forgot to list them, thanks for keeping me honest!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Two favors to ask:

1) would someone who does the half post what the on course power aid flavor is tomorrow?

2) if someone takes pictures of signs/ characters during the full would you be willing to pm them to me for my photobook? Between the projected race temps and how I carry my fuel getting my phone in and out as often as I did today is not an option.

Thanks.


----------



## JulieODC

Novatrix said:


> You're right, forgot to list them, thanks for keeping me honest!



I only remember because he wasn’t on the list that was circulated - and I love Remy, so was excited to see him!


----------



## JeffW

LSUfan4444 said:


> Okay...we picked up a studio at Poly for Saturday night (needed to use some DVC Point before they expired). What time should we board the monorail from TTC? We are NOT the ppl who would rather hang out in the corrals “to be safe” but are in B. I’m used to boarding the bus at 4 but not sure about the monorail.


I always board at Contemporary by 4, usually running out of B corral


----------



## DopeyBadger

margot31 said:


> I hope someone might answer this for me...so we arrive tomorrow.  I am spectating.  I won't be getting on a bus to go to the finish line till about 7 am.  Buses start BACK to the resorts at 6 am.  Can I jump on a bus going back to epcot to see my runner finish or do I need to take my car/or disney transportation(that is a different subject in our conversation)



The buses going back to resorts at 6am is a new listing to this year.  So I can't be certain.  In year's past, the first bus that my spectating family was ever able to load to go to the finish line was just around 7am.  I believe I finished the 2016 Disney Half at 7:15am and my family had JUST walked up when I was crossing (came from AKL that year?).  So it was within seconds.  I tend to suggest that anyone who has an expected finish sooner than 7:30am have their spectators consider other travel arrangements to the finish line, or take the last available bus at 5am.  However, like I said the listing of 6am "back" is a new thing this year that I have not seen in year's prior practice or event guides.


----------



## Guidman

Have a great time everyone down at marathon weekend.  Jealous of you all.  I've done the Dark Side races the past two years and am going down again in April.  The full marathon is on my bucket list of races.


----------



## SheHulk

Hey I'm just curious, given that the races didn't sell out, does it *feel* less crowded down there this year? Around the parks or in the corrals? Sorry if this was discussed more than a few pages back but I only started reading a few pages ago. I've been trying to stay out of here to cut down on FOMO.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

SheHulk said:


> Hey I'm just curious, given that the races didn't sell out, does it *feel* less crowded down there this year? Around the parks or in the corrals? Sorry if this was discussed more than a few pages back but I only started reading a few pages ago. I've been trying to stay out of here to cut down on FOMO.



Hello, this is my first runDisney event, so I cannot talk on how the runs feel compared to others, but I've been an annual pass holder going on 4 years now, and the parks themselves seem unusually empty. Much smaller crowds than usual in my opinion.


----------



## SheHulk

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Hello, this is my first runDisney event, so I cannot talk on how the runs feel compared to others, but I've been an annual pass holder going on 4 years now, and the parks themselves seem unusually empty. Much smaller crowds than usual in my opinion.


I've been meaning to tell you I love your screen name


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats 10k'ers!!!

Here is the current weather forecast:

 

HM (5am to 10:00am) - T+D of 107 to 125 (pace adjustment of +1.5%)
M (5am to 1:30pm) - T+D of 118 to 125 to 137 (pace adjustment of +2% to +3%)

The HM and M T+D have continued to hold.  For those of you looking at a finish of 4:30 or slower in the marathon, be wary that the forecasted temps have continued to hold at being warmer than ideal. So keep an eye on that as the race gets closer. It may be advisable that you slow the pace from an ideal situation.


----------



## jmasgat

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Congrats to everyone for rocking the 10k!!
> 
> Does anyone know when runDisney will give us our official times so I can use today's run for Star Wars weekend?



Should be pretty soon since they have Dopey results through 5k already posted. Keep checking here.....

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/results/wdw/wdw19/


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

SheHulk said:


> I've been meaning to tell you I love your screen name



Thanks!! I used to play it so much in highschool and college, but now I stopped and have found running to completely take over my spare time lol.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

jmasgat said:


> Should be pretty soon since they have Dopey results through 5k already posted. Keep checking here.....
> 
> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/results/wdw/wdw19/



Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## margot31

DopeyBadger said:


> The buses going back to resorts at 6am is a new listing to this year.  So I can't be certain.  In year's past, the first bus that my spectating family was ever able to load to go to the finish line was just around 7am.  I believe I finished the 2016 Disney Half at 7:15am and my family had JUST walked up when I was crossing (came from AKL that year?).  So it was within seconds.  I tend to suggest that anyone who has an expected finish sooner than 7:30am have their spectators consider other travel arrangements to the finish line, or take the last available bus at 5am.  However, like I said the listing of 6am "back" is a new thing this year that I have not seen in year's prior practice or event guides.



He is in corral F I think from what I remember what we talked about last night.  He didn't have a time run as he hasn't run like this since 2004 I think.


----------



## DopeyBadger

margot31 said:


> He is in corral F I think from what I remember what we talked about last night.  He didn't have a time run as he hasn't run like this since 2004 I think.



The corral F estimated start time is 6:00-6:15am for the HM and M.  So if your husband plans to run the HM in 1:30 or less, then try to find an alternative method to get to the finish line.  If he plans to run the HM in 1:30 or more, or plans to the run the marathon, then you will safely be able to reach the finish line with a 7am bus (and possibly even later than 7am dependent on his expected finish time).


----------



## lhermiston

This is crazy, but it turns out @rteetz and I might have been separated at birth. Photo credit: @jennamfeo 

Great to see some runDisney all-stars again this morning. I’ll be back by gear check in the morning.


----------



## bellanotte10

If you see me out and about on the marathon course say hi!! Unfortunately I forgot to grab you guys candy... I’m the worst


----------



## jennamfeo

bellanotte10 said:


> If you see me out and about on the marathon course say hi!! Unfortunately I forgot to grab you guys candy... I’m the worst


You’re gonna be out there cheering us on! That definitely does not make you the worst! I’ll try to look for you. I like high fives!


----------



## kbenson13

I've been enjoying seeing everyone's maps/results on Strava.  Continued good luck to everyone!


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Does race merch show up at Disney springs or anywhere else after the expo?



I saw race merch at the POR gift shop for the 1st time in 7 trips. They had the cups, coffee mugs, hats, and jackets. They also had all of the small, mileage magnets (but not the 48.6).


----------



## Guidman

Does anyone know if they general runDisney 2019 merchandise from the expo will show up on the shopdisney site?  I know last year it did but I can't see anything so far on the site.


----------



## SheHulk

Guidman said:


> Does anyone know if they general runDisney 2019 merchandise from the expo will show up on the shopdisney site?  I know last year it did but I can't see anything so far on the site.


I seem to remember last year it took a week or so.


----------



## jhoannam

Any idea if they still have the spirit jersey at the expo?


----------



## pluto377

Saw the beverage station but I was so over running by then I kept going. Thanks for being out there! You looked like you were all having a great time!

On my way to mk now. Overslept my nap and am going to miss my sdmt fp


----------



## garneska

Hope everyone enjoyed the race!


----------



## pluto377

Can anyone repost the character list for the half or tell me what page in the thread it’s on? Trying to plan tomorrow’s strategy.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> Any idea if they still have the spirit jersey at the expo?
> View attachment 374862



They had a large stock when we were there a couple of hours ago.


----------



## ywgckp

OK, I liked today a lot better than yesterday!  Starting out of an earlier corral made a big difference.

I'm still a bit confused - my bib said C/B - which I took to mean I was in C for the 5k and B for the 10k (in order).  I went to corral B, and I was turned away.  I talked to a few other people who had the same issue.  Why would they put the 10k corral first?

But overall the race was fun, not too crowded (for runDisney event), weather was good, and my legs and knee still feel great.  And I'm now half done waking up at 3 AM!  Bring on the half tomorrow!

Today's video:






And I'm off to my 3 PM FoP FP!


----------



## kleph

Alrighty kids. Say "Howdy" if you run by tomorrow.


----------



## camaker

ywgckp said:


> OK, I liked today a lot better than yesterday!  Starting out of an earlier corral made a big difference.
> 
> I'm still a bit confused - my bib said C/B - which I took to mean I was in C for the 5k and B for the 10k (in order).  I went to corral B, and I was turned away.  I talked to a few other people who had the same issue.  Why would they put the 10k corral first?
> 
> But overall the race was fun, not too crowded (for runDisney event), weather was good, and my legs and knee still feel great.  And I'm now half done waking up at 3 AM!  Bring on the half tomorrow!
> 
> Today's video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm off to my 3 PM FoP FP!



They accidentally reversed the corrals on the bibs this year. It normally is 5k/10k. From the posts here and on Facebook they were supposed to have told you about the reversal when you picked up the bib.


----------



## Nole95

camaker said:


> They accidentally reversed the corrals on the bibs this year. It normally is 5k/10k. From the posts here and on Facebook they were supposed to have told you about the reversal when you picked up the bib.



Perhaps if they had kept the 5K corral setup the same way it has been, which was just like the 10K, they would not have had this issue.  Still not sure why they chose to have only three corrals for the 5K.


----------



## sandam1

Question re. MK spectators - how crazy is it on Main Street? If my friend texts me her location, should I be able to find her and either pick up or drop off items (thinking jacket for fuel)? Or is it a 50/50 shot?


----------



## SunDial

lhermiston said:


> This is crazy, but it turns out @rteetz and I might have been separated at birth. Photo credit: @jennamfeo
> 
> Great to see some runDisney all-stars again this morning. I’ll be back by gear check in the morning.



I can see some similar Panda features.


----------



## Krandor

camaker said:


> They accidentally reversed the corrals on the bibs this year. It normally is 5k/10k. From the posts here and on Facebook they were supposed to have told you about the reversal when you picked up the bib.



When I picked mine up the lady just said this is 5k and this is 10K but didn’t indicate there was anything new so I honestly didn’t pay a ton of attention since I’ve done a lot of these and expected it to be “normal”. Teaches me to pay better attention.


----------



## tidefan

OK, off to my 12:00 class, then in the car for the ride down to Disney!


----------



## SunDial

sandam1 said:


> Question re. MK spectators - how crazy is it on Main Street? If my friend texts me her location, should I be able to find her and either pick up or drop off items (thinking jacket for fuel)? Or is it a 50/50 shot?



If she tells you where on Main Street, you will need to stay on the left side of forward movement.   The better places to meet would be at the beginning of Main Street or towards the hub when the course turns towards Tommorowland.   In-between wouldn't be good.


----------



## StarGirl11

pluto377 said:


> Can anyone repost the character list for the half or tell me what page in the thread it’s on? Trying to plan tomorrow’s strategy.



Here’s a screencap if it:

 

5/10 done. Over at DHS. Got medical clearance to start from B tomorrow (long story). Will be wearing pink tank, pink skirt, and a yellow hat. Along with my camelbak. Feel free to say hi if you see me.


----------



## TheHamm

I was surprised to see so many runners around hourglass lake this morning, cheers to you all for running without fireworks!

@Keels per the security problem, you can hide almost an entire cooler in a Bob stroller. Were I to have brought my kids I would have lent it for such purposes.


----------



## JBinORL

We are chilling at Big River so might stop over at HH early if anyone is around


----------



## gjramsey

Novatrix said:


> For the 10k edition of which characters were out on the course:
> 
> Ralph and Princess Vanellope
> Chi-Chi-Chi-Chi-Chip and Dale, Rescue Rangers!
> Evil Queen, Witch Version
> The Millennium Celebration Stilt People
> Jiminy Cricket
> Abu
> Remy and Emil
> Football Goofy
> Max



Vacation Genie finally got a vacation from Marathon Weekend???


----------



## kleph

Coronado Springs' gift shop has some of the runDisney merchandise as well. They have the Sleepy challenge and "I Donut Run" shirts. There are also a number of items here I don't recall seeing at the expo.




and here's the bus info.



edit: legible photo size


----------



## LSUfan4444

garneska said:


> Remember walk to TTC and take monorail to Epcot, dont take the resort and go around to TTC.


Yeah, no doubt!   Thanks


----------



## garneska

LSUfan4444 said:


> Yeah, no doubt!   Thanks



i figured you knew that, but you know what happens when you assume, so i thought i would say it just in case.


----------



## JBinORL

We are at HH, if anyone is here and sees a guy in a grey pullover and a girl in a maroon shirt that’s us


----------



## Neon Cactus

Only one more hour of "work" today until I go to the airport.  This is pretty much me today


----------



## jmasgat

Virtually joining in at HH.....Bell's Hopslam Double IPA ( Hey, when you're retired, every day is vacation!)


----------



## aalvis

ANIM8R said:


> I saw race merch at the POR gift shop for the 1st time in 7 trips. They had the cups, coffee mugs, hats, and jackets. They also had all of the small, mileage magnets (but not the 48.6).



Last January there was merch at POFQ... But I think it was all generic runDisney merch, not race specific.


----------



## SunDial

Wishing I was over at HH right now.   Sitting at work. 

Hope y'all are having a great time.   I did last year.


----------



## Z-Knight

I still can't get over how low quality the jackets are.  They now have them at POP and the logo looks to be peeling off one of the Dopey ones. I really like the pull over i got last year but nothing like that even remotely available this year .. Not in same quality.


----------



## steph0808

Took an afternoon nap in Carousel of Progress. Woke up freaked out that I didn't set an alarm for the half tomorrow until I remembered I was in Magic Kingdom!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats 10K and Dopey runners and good luck tomorrow morning to all you Half Marathoners, Goofy and Dopey Runners!  I will get to sleep in tomorrow morning but I sure would rather be getting up with all of you!  Have great races!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

So we're back at the room to get off our feet and get to bed early before the race tomorrow. Now, we're fighting to stay awake so we don't mess up our sleep tonight! I hope we can get in to the pre-race area soon enough to say hello. (We'll be in basic Minnie and Mickey colors/ears.) For whoever we don't see in the wee hours, have a great run and have fun!


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks to @Keels for hosting the HH meet up. It was great to meet a bunch of runDisney all-stars. 

Anyone interested in the pre-race meet up can find me over by gear check in the morning.


----------



## UNCBear24

JBinORL said:


> We are at HH, if anyone is here and sees a guy in a grey pullover and a girl in a maroon shirt that’s us


Enjoyed meeting both of you today!


----------



## DISRNR1000

Congratulations to the runners in the 5K and 10K! And for those participating in the half and full this weekend, wishing you the best in your races tomorrow and Sunday!

I really miss participating this year. I started feeling it the most over the Christmas holiday weekend. Something didn't feel right without having those training runs and being able to turn down holiday treats for the reason "I have a marathon to run in a few weeks!"

I enjoy reading your experiences and hope to be back for 2020!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

How many corrals are there in the half marathon?


----------



## lahobbs4

steph0808 said:


> Took an afternoon nap in Carousel of Progress. Woke up freaked out that I didn't set an alarm for the half tomorrow until I remembered I was in Magic Kingdom!
> 
> See you all tomorrow!



I feel asleep on the safari today! These mornings have officially caught up with us


----------



## sandam1

Thanks for the MK spectator advise! Good luck to all tomorrow and to everyone for their help and advise. This community has been a sanity saver at times.


----------



## steph0808

lahobbs4 said:


> I feel asleep on the safari today! These mornings have officially caught up with us



Well, I'm only running the half, so I don't have that excuse! Hahahah. Though I did get up at 2:45 on Thursday for my early flight, so I guess that counts.


----------



## FFigawi

Good luck to everyone running the half tomorrow!


----------



## John VN

jmasgat said:


> Virtually joining in at HH.....Bell's Hopslam Double IPA ( Hey, when you're retired, every day is vacation!)View attachment 374917



and

*"It's Five O'Clock Somewhere"*


----------



## Livelovedance

CDKG said:


> They did not have AP pins for purchase at the Expo. But, they did have an AP shirt (it was the only clothing item I purchased). The AP pin was preorder only.
> 
> It is worth noting, all that of the other preorder items: pins, snow globe, ornament, keychain, jacket, etc. were available for purchase at the Expo. I am not sure about the Dooney & Bourke.


Thank you! I had already preordered the jacket awhile ago, but I preordered the AP pin this morning. I know there are no guarantees but I'm going to take my chances with the pins and magnets. I'm hoping Wine and Dine was a fluke and that there will be plenty of these items available like there were for this weekend's expo.

So I have randomly woken up around 3am the past two mornings, I am obsessively checking this thread every day after work to hear how each race went, and I'm checking youtube at night for videos from the expo and the races... I'm officially hooked on runDisney! Congratulations to everyone that ran the 5K and 10K, and have an amazing time at the half and full! I wish I was there with you all, but I'm happily following along and cheering you all on!


----------



## xjillianpaige

I'm having serious FOMO over here! I'll think of you all when I'm out doing 4 miles tomorrow morning. Doing the Princess challenge in 2020 so at least I have a race to be excited for!


----------



## minniegirl19

Does anyone know the codes for photopass for each race


----------



## SunDial

sandam1 said:


> Thanks for the MK spectator advise! Good luck to all tomorrow and to everyone for their help and advise. This community has been a sanity saver at times.



Have a great run!


Ran Dopey last year and wish I was up there running this weekend.  

Everyone have a great time.   Looking forward to y'alls posts in a few hours


----------



## PCFriar80

minniegirl19 said:


> Does anyone know the codes for photopass for each race


They’re on the back of your bib(s).


----------



## kleph

Note to myself: this race day wake up times are not particularly pleasant.


----------



## steph0808

The sun's not awake, so I should not be awake.

Edit: Walked out of Jambo House and a bus was sitting there, so no worries about that!


----------



## lhermiston

minniegirl19 said:


> Does anyone know the codes for photopass for each race


----------



## lhermiston

I couldn’t find my sign this morning. Look forthe guy in the red long sleeve Mickey shirt.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> I couldn’t find my sign this morning. Look forthe guy in the red long sleeve Mickey shirt.


But you spared no expense for that sign! 
Also, it was nice to meet you in real life. Thanks for the effort to organize!


----------



## KevM

Congratulations to the half-marathoners and Day 3 participants of Dopey!


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> I couldn’t find my sign this morning. Look forthe guy in the red long sleeve Mickey shirt.



I found @rteetz this morning but couldn’t find you. Ah, well, I’ll try again tomorrow.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone planning on taking buses to MK should anticipate a long commute. We’ve been on the POR bus for 45 minutes.


----------



## ReindeerMom

I blinked and completely missed running through Epcot this morning.  I feel like I should cross it off the shirt sleeve.


----------



## Chaitali

On Magical Express on the way to POFQ!  We’ll drop off our bags and then head straight to the expo.  Probably won’t spend much time there, going to Disney Springs for lunch and the Void.


----------



## a-mad

Still having a blast!

Latest question - can people spectate inside of Epcot at the end of the race? This is the park we are planning on attending for the day so our spouses would be there already. Do they block off any of the route to visitors?


----------



## kleph

Well that went as well as I could expect. And it turns out people _really_ like ramen noodles.


----------



## JeffW

a-mad said:


> Still having a blast!
> 
> Latest question - can people spectate inside of Epcot at the end of the race? This is the park we are planning on attending for the day so our spouses would be there already. Do they block off any of the route to visitors?



If they have park admission, they can get in when the normal opening hours start (remember that Future World opens earlier than World Showcase).  There are some creative course crossings that are used to get guests across the route without disturbing the runners.  It can take a bit longer to get where you want to go due to the lines, but no attractions are closed.


----------



## Novatrix

Congrats everyone running the half today! 

Half marathon character rundown:
Jack sparrow and Angelica (Pirates 4)
Lightning McQueen
Princess Vanellope and Ralph
Queen of hearts, maleficent and evil queen (no fair that all three of them were next to each other but had separate lines…)
Mike and Sully
White Rabbit 
Circus cannon goofy
Sebastian
Stepsister and lady tremaine
Woody and bullseye
Tiana and Naveen
Chip and Dale in tuxes with Clarisse
Proposal Guys w/Wedding Gazebo
Vacation Donald and Daisy
Mr and Mrs Incredible and Edna
Jack Sparrow and Angelica (take two!)
Up characters - Doug, Carl Russell
Horace and Claribelle


----------



## PCFriar80

My Tweedle Dumb challenge is complete after running the 10k yesterday and 1/2 this AM.  The weather took a slight toll on this New Englander this morning, but I throttled down and finished in a respectable time.
I really like this years Donald medal and it’s a little on the heavy side!  What I didn’t like was the new post 12 mile finish backstage of Epcot.  Just a boring way to finish more than half of the closing mile.

For those of you running tomorrow good luck and be prepared for a warm run!  That’s all I got! Off to the pool now and then Epcot/HS later today and tonight.


----------



## tidefan

Chaitali said:


> On Magical Express on the way to POFQ!  We’ll drop off our bags and then head straight to the expo.  Probably won’t spend much time there, going to Disney Springs for lunch and the Void.


May see you there.  We are at SSR and slept in. Heading to the expo now.

I’ll be the tall large guy in a blue Aulani shirt.

@lhermiston , see you guys at bag check A-C tomorrow!


----------



## pluto377

not as fun as yesterday, but I made it. The sun hit me hard and I walked mile 11. Managed to come back and run/walk 12/13 with 13 being my fastest mile of the day. 

Taking a nap now and will hopefully make it to the springs later!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> My Tweedle Dumb challenge is complete after running the 10k yesterday and 1/2 this AM.  The weather took a slight toll on this New Englander this morning, but I throttled down and finished in a respectable time.
> I really like this years Donald medal an it’s a little on the heavy side!  What I didn’t like was the new post 12 mile finish backstage of Epcot.  Just a boring way to finish more than half of the closing mile.
> 
> For those of you running tomorrow good luck and be prepared for a warm run!  That’s all I got! Off to the pool now and then Epcot/HS later toady and tonight.


Yeah definitely not much time in Epcot. 

If I don’t see you again it was great seeing you this weekend.


----------



## JBinORL

UNCBear24 said:


> Enjoyed meeting both of you today!


Thanks, we had fun talking to you guys!


----------



## DIS-OH

It was a fun Half this morning!  Glad I get to meet a few of you this morning, even if it was brief!


Question—My time is showing as clock time and not net time.   Will this correct in the official results or will I need to send an email?  I ran with my husband and his results are showing the correct time.


----------



## Chaitali

tidefan said:


> May see you there.  We are at SSR and slept in. Heading to the expo now.
> 
> I’ll be the tall large guy in a blue Aulani shirt.
> 
> @lhermiston , see you guys at bag check A-C tomorrow!


Oops, didn’t see this until now.  Hope the expo went smoothly for you .


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Anyone planning on taking buses to MK should anticipate a long commute. We’ve been on the POR bus for 45 minutes.



Last year we got stuck in that same awful traffic trying to get to MK on Saturday in a car. That, plus all the monorails went down, so they had to bus people from TTC. Missed our FP at BTMR, but a nice CM let us use it later.

Hope it wasn’t too painful a wait.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats HM'ers!!!

Here is the last weather forecast:

 

M (5am to 1:30pm) - T+D of 119 to 125 to 138 (pace adjustment of +2% to +3%)

Time for the finale race of Marathon Weekend.  The weather has held for the final day.  It looks to be quite a bit warmer than ideal.  Unfortunately, it's also predicted to have minimal cloud cover.  So my advice is to conserve, conserve, conserve.  For those of you coming from the north and having trained in better weather conditions be wary of how you might feel at the outset of this race.  The T+D is going to rise and with the lack of cloud cover the solar radiation effect is going to be tough.  I'd suggest everyone looking at a time/pace goal to be truly conservative to start.  That rise in temps is going to coincide with the most difficult portions of the race.  So I would consider starting off at a pace at least about 2-3% slower than ideal.

If you forget all advice for tomorrow, then remember just one thing: Smile.  Have fun!  No matter your goals, stay positive.  This is the victory lap of training.  So go celebrate!  Can't wait to hear about all of the triumphs of people crushing their goals.


----------



## rteetz

Weather alert for tomorrow

https://guide.rundisney.events/weather-advisory-for-january-13-2019/


----------



## Steveg2112

Weather warning for heat and humidity posted on rundisney site


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> Weather alert for tomorrow
> 
> https://guide.rundisney.events/weather-advisory-for-january-13-2019/



Welp. It looks like the ramen sweatshirt will be a throwaway for this race.


----------



## pluto377

Steveg2112 said:


> Weather warning for heat and humidity posted on rundisney site



Ugh trying to figure out the math to see how much I can walk and stay ahead of the balloons. The heat is really not my friend.


----------



## pluto377

Also can I just say that it’s not good when the liquid cheese and chips are the only edible things in the snack box!


----------



## StarGirl11

Sometimes I wish my friend had done a full because I told her about the alert and she’s like you survived the Disneyland Half. And I’m like yeah but the full is a whole other ball game because of how long your out there


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone know what the on course power aid flavor was today?


----------



## lhermiston

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone know what the on course power aid flavor was today?



Yellow, I think. Is that lemon? I had one cup, thought it was gross and got water after that.


----------



## FFigawi

Congrats half runners! Heard there was a lot of corral jumping out there today. It's a shame people resort to that instead of doing the right thing & toughing it out from where they deserve to be.


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> Yellow, I think. Is that lemon? I had one cup, thought it was gross and got water after that.



Yup yellow and it was disgusting. As were the sport beans. 



FFigawi said:


> Congrats half runners! Heard there was a lot of corral jumping out there today. It's a shame people resort to that instead of doing the right thing & toughing it out from where they deserve to be.



I was in the front row of F and the ladies manning the E corral were fabulous. They kept turning people away even when people were trying to rush the corral a few minutes after the start. I give them a lot of credit for continuing to check everyone and send them where they belonged!


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> Weather alert for tomorrow
> 
> https://guide.rundisney.events/weather-advisory-for-january-13-2019/


Will they add water stops for tomorrow due to the heat? I doubt it but was just curious what others thought.


----------



## rteetz

pluto377 said:


> Yup yellow and it was disgusting. As were the sport beans


I disagree. The yellow was way better than the white cherry stuff from last year. I also love sports beans and train with them all the time.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Will they add water stops for tomorrow due to the heat? I doubt it but was just curious what others thought.


Possible but doubtful since they would need more volunteers or has to take volunteers away from other areas.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I disagree. The yellow was way better than the white cherry stuff from last year. I also love sports beans and train with them all the time.



The white cherry was terrible. I'm glad to hear they went back to a decent flavor.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> The white cherry was terrible. I'm glad to hear they went back to a decent flavor.


Yep.


----------



## steph0808

Had a great half - didn't see any DISers though! Stopped for about 10 or 12 pictures. Lines were super short from the front of corral B. Longest I waited was one minute for Incredibles.

Had a big breakfast at Boma and have been at Animal Kingdom since. I could use a nap.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Legs are feeling like they got backed over by several resort buses. Not sure I’ve got another 26.2 miles in me this year. Just going to get out there and give it my best tomorrow.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Congrats everybody who ran today, and for those running tomorrow: GO GET ‘EM!!

On a side note, anybody else have trouble hearing the announcers this morning? (Whether that’s good or bad is up to you.)

We got in a little late to meet up before hand, but we’ve still got DATW.

I too need a nap. (And also in AK!)


----------



## kleph

Chasing Dopey said:


> Congrats everybody who ran today, and for those running tomorrow: GO GET ‘EM!!
> 
> On a side note, anybody else have trouble hearing the announcers this morning? (Whether that’s good or bad is up to you.)
> 
> We got in a little late to meet up before hand, but we’ve still got DATW.
> 
> I too need a nap. (And also in AK!)


The sound was godawful. At first it was ridiculously loud. They finally made an effort to get it a decent volume but it didnt do much to help the scratchy microphones. Not that I cared about the inane chatter but we couldn't hear what corrals were being started.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> The white cherry was terrible. I'm glad to hear they went back to a decent flavor.



I don't remember the white cherry.   Could have had some during the 5 and 10K's.  But the during the half and full I drank nothing but Tailwind that I carried with me.  Great stuff.


----------



## gsu1988

I dropped back from corral D to run with my daughter in G.  We were close enough to the start to hear what corrals were heading out.  Most had two maybe three mini waves.  Corral F had eight mini waves.  I didn't think they were ever going to end.


----------



## DIS-OH

My earlier question about my incorrect time...it resolved itself!

But it was nice to think runDisney thought I was worthy of the front row of Corral A for a few hours.

I will be cheering the Full runners on from Main Street in MK and maybe in DHS later.


----------



## baxter24

Had a really fun time this morning! Really enjoyed the character stops. Hope it goes well for everyone running tomorrow!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

What's everyone planning on having for breakfast before tomorrows run? 

I'm planning on my usual cereal, banana, and maybe pop tarts. Planning on taking sports beans with me and possibly a honey bun. I just know that by the halfway point a honey bun might be the best thing my taste buds have ever had.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Random question, what is the typical number of runners that do not complete/do not start a runDisney race? 

Reason for asking: in light of the discussions about numbers being down, my own curiosity and that helpful info graph rteez posted I went looking at data this afternoon and found:
10k - 14,000 registered, 11,940 completed so 2,060 dns/dnf
Half - 22,000 registered, 18,415 completed so 3,585 dns/dnf


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

LdyStormy76 said:


> Random question, what is the typical number of runners that do not complete/do not start a runDisney race?
> 
> Reason for asking: in light of the discussions about numbers being down, my own curiosity and that helpful info graph rteez posted I went looking at data this afternoon and found:
> 10k - 14,000 registered, 11,940 completed so 2,060 dns/dnf
> Half - 22,000 registered, 18,415 completed so 3,585 dns/dnf



20% Sounds about right for RunDisney events.


----------



## Dav2205

Is there a character list for the marathon tomorrow? (sorry if I've missed it in the thread)


----------



## rteetz

Dav2205 said:


> Is there a character list for the marathon tomorrow? (sorry if I've missed it in the thread)


Yes it was with the half list.


----------



## John VN

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> What's everyone planning on having for breakfast before tomorrows run?
> 
> I'm planning on my usual cereal, banana, and maybe pop tarts. Planning on taking sports beans with me and possibly a honey bun. I just know that by the halfway point a honey bun might be the best thing my taste buds have ever had.



I'm up at 2AM so it will be a slice or 2 of N.Y. Style Cheese Cake with some Organic Peanut Butter.  Before heading out banana with pb or a new cereal mix I've been using before my 100+ mile early morning bicycle rides----Grape Nuts, banana slices quartered, raisins, choco chips, cinnamon, organic pb, add HOT BLACK COFFEE, stir to mix and smoooooth.  On course, Crank Sport e-Gels and Clif Shot 100mg caffeine gels.

OOPS, forgot mile 15.5 M&M McFlurry

Remember, especially those from colder climate areas, stay HYDRATED a bit more than normal winter training.  The sun + humidity + clear sky = YUCK

Good luck and FUN for all

McFlurry John


----------



## SunDial

I saw something about the photopass and linking those pics a few pages back and now can't seem to find it.   Can anyone post the format in which to link?

Didn't see the info in the online guide.   I have someone doing the Goofy Challenge and I am trying to get their pics to appear in my account.


----------



## wdvak

I’ve gotten a very sore throat and cough. I’m hoping it doesn’t affect me tomorrow. Only 1 race left to finish -woohoo. Haven’t made it to a meetup yet as I’ve been in character lines. Did get some great gummies after I turned down the vodka oranges during the 10K. Really perked me up.


----------



## ZellyB

SunDial said:


> I saw something about the photopass and linking those pics a few pages back and now can't seem to find it.   Can anyone post the format in which to link?
> 
> Didn't see the info in the online guide.   I have someone doing the Goofy Challenge and I am trying to get their pics to appear in my account.



Half - 2019 WDWH ALFx xxxx
Full - 2019 WDWM ARAx xxxx


----------



## SunDial

ZellyB said:


> Half - 2019 WDWH ALFx xxxx
> Full - 2019 WDWM ARAx xxxx



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kleph

SunDial said:


> Thank you so much!!!


I am a Goofy runner and none of my photos have shown up yet. The person I ran with only did the half and several of hers have. My assumption is they are sorting the "half only" ones first.


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> I am a Goofy runner and none of my photos have shown up yet. The person I ran with only did the half and several of hers have. My assumption is they are sorting the "half only" ones first.


I have some of my half photos up.


----------



## jmasgat

John VN said:


> I'm up at 2AM so it will be a slice or 2 of N.Y. Style Cheese Cake with some Organic Peanut Butter.  Before heading out banana with pb or a new cereal mix I've been using before my 100+ mile early morning bicycle rides----Grape Nuts, banana slices quartered, raisins, choco chips, cinnamon, organic pb, add HOT BLACK COFFEE, stir to mix and smoooooth.  On course, Crank Sport e-Gels and Clif Shot 100mg caffeine gels.



This breakfast reminds me of Sugar Rush from Wreck it Ralph mixed with Buddy the Elf and his spaghetti breakfast.


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> I have some of my half photos up.


A few of mine just popped up.


----------



## SunDial

kleph said:


> I am a Goofy runner and none of my photos have shown up yet. The person I ran with only did the half and several of hers have. My assumption is they are sorting the "half only" ones first.



Some of the pics have already appeared in my account.   I don't expect all of them to appear for both runs until the end of this coming week.


----------



## pluto377

My pics keep appearing at random and in no particular order. 

Breakfast for me will be a banana in the room. Buttered bagel when I arrive on site. Luna bar in corral.


----------



## Chaitali

Breakfast for me will be a bagel with peanut butter in the room and then I’ll take a kind bar with me to the corral.


----------



## Smilelea

I just have to jump on here and say, "I did it!" I finished my first half and I didn't feel like I was going to die! 

I did learn a couple of things: 1) that stretch from MK back to Epcot is L.O.N.G. 2) I should have taken more food with me to eat during the run. By mile 8, I was starving!


----------



## StarGirl11

Looks like the old ride vehicle stop is back:


----------



## Bree

Anyone having Garmin/Strava issues? Yesterday Strava started using only my moving time from my Garmin data instead of total time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Anyone having Garmin/Strava issues? Yesterday Strava started using only my moving time from my Garmin data instead of total time.



Check your settings in your Strava account according to my husband although not sure how helpful that is.


----------



## pluto377

kleph said:


> Alrighty kids. Say "Howdy" if you run by tomorrow.View attachment 374870



I’m assuming this is you behind me. Unless there was more than one ramen dude! Nice pic of us, lol. Sorry I didn’t say hi. I didn’t notice until I saw the pic tonight.


----------



## ywgckp

I have a few pictures up in my PhotoPass but it seems slower this year than usual.

Breakfast is a bagel in the room, and then an iced coffee on the bus.

Bring on 26.2 tomorrow!  And no more 3 AM alarms!


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Check your settings in your Strava account according to my husband although not sure how helpful that is.



After some googling I figured it out. I had to go in and change the run type to “race”. I guess even though I do not have auto pause turned on, strava thinks I should throw my standing around in character lines time out the window.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

So... Nobody saw Tim Tebow and fiancee at MK yesterday?


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats on the half marathon today!  For folks running tomorrow, sounds like it is going to be a hot one, so be careful, stay hydrated, down shift a bit but most importantly have a wonderful race!  When it gets tough just stick with CFM (continual forward motion) even if that motion is a shuffle!  The finish line will be yours to cross and then the toughest challenge will be trying to stay standing with that big ol medal(s) weighing you down!

Good luck and have a great marathon!


----------



## TheHamm

I’m hoping those running tomorrow are in bed, but god luck! 



pluto377 said:


> Also can I just say that it’s not good when the liquid cheese and chips are the only edible things in the snack box!


I’m not sure who thought chia seeds and banana were a good swap.



pluto377 said:


> Yup yellow and it was disgusting. As were the sport beans.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the front row of F and the ladies manning the E corral were fabulous. They kept turning people away even when people were trying to rush the corral a few minutes after the start. I give them a lot of credit for continuing to check everyone and send them where they belonged!



It is a difficult job, but there were F bibs in E, and a few people jumping over. They kept grabbing, but it was a lot to keep up with.



steph0808 said:


> Had a great half - didn't see any DISers though! Stopped for about 10 or 12 pictures. Lines were super short from the front of corral B. Longest I waited was one minute for Incredibles.
> 
> Had a big breakfast at Boma and have been at Animal Kingdom since. I could use a nap.



Not so lucky farther back. While Sebastian was only 15 minutes, Chip, Dale, and clarice were 22+ based on my mile marker vs. character photo time stamp. I’m sure if I were in the last coral there would be no opportunity to stop.


----------



## Ariel484

Congrats to all of you that have finished your races!!

Good luck to the marathoners tomorrow...TIP: there’s usually a stop where you get a wet sponge or washcloth, in ESPN. Don’t just toss it aside - hang onto it and keep getting it re-soaked at the remaining water stops! 

And of course, have fun!


----------



## SarahDisney

If nobody sees me tomorrow morning, someone make sure I'm up.
I just took a Benadryl, which I'm hoping will knock me out, but I'm also hoping won't stop me from hearing my alarms in the morning.


----------



## FFigawi

Good luck in the full everyone! Drink all the beers and ride all the rides!

Also, please stay in your corral. Jumping to B when you're not supposed to be there is a bad look for everyone.


----------



## Nole95

Good luck to all marathoners tomorrow!


----------



## John VN

HAPPY MARATHON DAY to ALL!!!  12:05AM and I'm up and ready.

Good luck and HAVE FUN and HYDRATE

McFlurry John


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Good luck Marathon and Challenge runners!

WFTV ABC9 posted on Twitter earlier:

"Tomorrow is the day for the #WDWMarathon. You can watch it LIVE on WFTV Channel 9 , the WFTV News App, http://WFTV.com  livestream, and streaming on WFTVnow from 5am to 9am."​


----------



## KevM

Good luck marathoners and day 4 Dopey participants!


----------



## chuckille

It’s great to see all the race results and reports so far! Good luck to those running the marathon tomorrow...I’m guessing you’ll be awake in about an hour or so!!!


----------



## kleph

pluto377 said:


> I’m assuming this is you behind me. Unless there was more than one ramen dude! Nice pic of us, lol. Sorry I didn’t say hi. I didn’t notice until I saw the pic tonight.



You have to swear not to reveal my secret identity.


----------



## kleph




----------



## kleph

Just checked with the medical folks, they have sunscreen and the teams on the course should as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> Just checked with the medical folks, they have sunscreen and the teams on the course should as well.


What’s your 20? Walking in now


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> What’s your 20? Walking in now



Past K-L bag check.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’ve been a nervous wreck basically since the race ended yesterday. I don’t think I should be attempting this today, but I’m too stubborn to admit my training wasn’t adequate and do the smart thing.


----------



## leholcomb

Oh my gosh. It’s finally here. Good luck to everyone out there today!! #nervouswreck


----------



## kleph

On the plus side, the speaker issues are fixed. On the down side, I can actually hear what they are saying.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well taking the bus this morning was a crap shoot. On one of the first bus and they decided to send both to Riverside. 30 minutes, we had to wait 30 minutes because they couldn’t just send an empty bus to a Riverside and let the French Quarter bus go straight. I didn’t get to the start area until almost 3:45. I was not happy


----------



## PCFriar80

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... Nobody saw Tim Tebow and fiancee at MK yesterday?


I “passed”.


----------



## flav

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> Good luck Marathon and Challenge runners!
> 
> WFTV ABC9 posted on Twitter earlier:
> 
> "Tomorrow is the day for the #WDWMarathon. You can watch it LIVE on WFTV Channel 9 , the WFTV News App, http://WFTV.com  livestream, and streaming on WFTVnow from 5am to 9am."​


Looking at runners Live. Cheers!


----------



## jmasgat

kleph said:


> View attachment 375156



This seems odd given that they posted a weather advisory in the race guide yesterday. Hope conditions changed for the better.


----------



## LSUlakes

Live race report around mile 10.5. 
I regret many decisions that has gotten me to this point.


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> Live race report around mile 10.5.
> I regret many decisions that has gotten me to this point.


Go @LSUlakes Go!


----------



## steph0808

Watching the marathon - go everyone go!!! You guys are awesome!


----------



## bellanotte10

I have found myself in the middle of a mutinous mob of spectators incredibly angry theyre being herded across the race route The way they are. A few of them were being mean and booing runners because they think “if you sign up for a race here you should be able to dodge people”


----------



## SunDial

For those running now, hope you are having a great time!!!!


----------



## SheHulk

bellanotte10 said:


> I have found myself in the middle of a mutinous mob of spectators incredibly angry theyre being herded across the race route The way they are. A few of them were being mean and booing runners because they think “if you sign up for a race here you should be able to dodge people”


If you decide to vacation at Disney you should be able to wait in a line and be herded (and also dodge people)!
Tough tacos, "spectators". 
Hope everybody is having a great race!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

bellanotte10 said:


> I have found myself in the middle of a mutinous mob of spectators incredibly angry theyre being herded across the race route The way they are. A few of them were being mean and booing runners because they think “if you sign up for a race here you should be able to dodge people”


Those people can go eat Tinkerbell’s Pixie Dust


----------



## bellanotte10

SheHulk said:


> If you decide to vacation at Disney you should be able to wait in a line and be herded (and also dodge people)!
> Tough tacos, "spectators".
> Hope everybody is having a great race!


Seriously!!!! I was trying to thank all the CMs to make up for the rude ones.


----------



## TheHamm

I think I saw @Wendy98 (bib 16?) exiting DHS ~8, still looking for the rest of you before my plane leaves. Keep up the work!


----------



## JeffW

Congrats everyone! I was seriously impressed that the bar next to Everest was open when I passed at 7:25  That is way earlier than I've ever seen before.

The temperature started to get to me around mile 20, but I was able to hold sub 3:45. (3:43:38).  Thanks @DopeyBadger!

Time to shower and waddle my way around World Showcase


----------



## 1lilspark

bellanotte10 said:


> I have found myself in the middle of a mutinous mob of spectators incredibly angry theyre being herded across the race route The way they are. A few of them were being mean and booing runners because they think “if you sign up for a race here you should be able to dodge people”


I remember in 2016 I’d went to Epcot on W&D half day to get some 10k medal pictures with Joy and Saddness and get my AP gift for my third tap into the park and I was cussed at spit at and had guests trying to rip my medal from my neck cause I was ruining their trip


----------



## LSUlakes

Race update. Midway through the hell that is ESPN area. It’s getting real warm.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Congrats to all you finishers...it got hot out there for sure but what a gorgeous and magical day!

PR check in: 3:51:08 (25 second PR)


----------



## FFigawi

JeffW said:


> Congrats everyone! I was seriously impressed that the bar next to Everest was open when I passed at 7:25  That is way earlier than I've ever seen before.
> 
> The temperature started to get to me around mile 20, but I was able to hold sub 3:45. (3:43:38).  Thanks @DopeyBadger!
> 
> Time to shower and waddle my way around World Showcase



Congrats on hitting your goal!

Thirsty River has opened between 7 and 730 each of the past three years. We were the first customers in 2017. Did you grab a beer on the way by?



LSUfan4444 said:


> Congrats to all you finishers...it got hot out there for sure but what a gorgeous and magical day!
> 
> PR check in: 3:51:08 (25 second PR)



Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

1lilspark said:


> I remember in 2016 I’d went to Epcot on W&D half day to get some 10k medal pictures with Joy and Saddness and get my AP gift for my third tap into the park and I was cussed at spit at and had guests trying to rip my medal from my neck cause I was ruining their trip


Those people need to get a grip - sorry you had that


----------



## Rundugrun

I’m new here, but I want to share my PR:  3:23:18!!!  My first marathon in 2016 was 4:43. Last year I had trained for the WDW marathon but was hospitalized with spinal meningitis 2 weeks before the race. This was a big deal for me to overcome all that and race today. . Thanks for everyone’s awesome advice about the race it made this weekend a lot better experience, your insights and tips are so helpful. I’ll try to chip in and participate more in the future. Congrats to everyone who ran this weekend, I’m sure there are lots of stories of personal triumphs and happy memories, as well as a few disappointments.  Last year I was so disappointed, but it made this year all the sweeter.


----------



## JulieODC

In complete awe of all of you runners today and over the whole weekend, too - it’s warm, and seeing you head to the finish in Epcot is so inspiring. Congratulations to all!

Maybe....just maybe...this one might be on my race calendar next year!


----------



## FFigawi

Rundugrun said:


> I’m new here, but I want to share my PR:  3:23:18!!!  My first marathon in 2016 was 4:43. Last year I had trained for the WDW marathon but was hospitalized with spinal meningitis 2 weeks before the race. This was a big deal for me to overcome all that and race today. . Thanks for everyone’s awesome advice about the race it made this weekend a lot better experience, your insights and tips are so helpful. I’ll try to chip in and participate more in the future. Congrats to everyone who ran this weekend, I’m sure there are lots of stories of personal triumphs and happy memories, as well as a few disappointments.  Last year I was so disappointed, but it made this year all the sweeter.



Congrats on the new PR!


----------



## lhermiston

RUNDISNEY ALL-STARS!!

Let’s keep it real simple, for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I just wanna know...how’s everyone holding up? It’s been a long weekend and today was especially toasty. 

Congrats to everyone who participated in any way, shape or form this weekend.


----------



## SunDial

JulieODC said:


> In complete awe of all of you runners today and over the whole weekend, too - it’s warm, and seeing you head to the finish in Epcot is so inspiring. Congratulations to all!
> 
> Maybe....just maybe...this one might be on my race calendar next year!



Let's see "WHO" might be the one to talk you into doing it.


----------



## sourire

Congrats to all our marathoners today, and cheers to all of these fantastic PRs!!! Keep up the awesome work for those of you still out there in the sun!
I am checking in from snowy PA, and I’d much rather be with you all - either on the course or cheering you to the finish!!!!! Totally with you in spirit!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> RUNDISNEY ALL-STARS!!
> 
> Let’s keep it real simple, for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I just wanna know...how’s everyone holding up? It’s been a long weekend and today was especially toasty.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who participated in any way, shape or form this weekend.


My husband PR’d his half marathon (1:57:10 official) and his marathon (4:27:33 unofficial) times completing his first Goofy challenge.  He apparently wants to do Dopey next year.  

He’s only in pain on his butt where it seems his shorts were rubbing again him which is a great improvement over last year post race. 

I did well with my drinking.


----------



## Guidman

Congratulations to all the runners who participated this weekend.  That's a great accomplishment.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Congrats to all the marathoners, Goofs, and Dopes! I hope everyone had a good experience (aside from the heat) and best of luck with recovery!


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> Congrats on hitting your goal!
> 
> Thirsty River has opened between 7 and 730 each of the past three years. We were the first customers in 2017. Did you grab a beer on the way by?



I didn't remember it being open when I passed last year at about 7:30. Maybe because this year a cast member had a sign that said "The bar is open"


----------



## kleph

This race was not an example of my better decison making. As @LSUlakes said, the sun and humidity made things rough starting at about ESPN and the long road stretches in the sun after it were pretty brutal.

No special achievements today other than finishing the Goofy. Time for a shower and a nap, in that order.


----------



## FFigawi

JeffW said:


> I didn't remember it being open when I passed last year at about 7:30. Maybe because this year a cast member had a sign that said "The bar is open"



Same sign every year. You just weren't thirsty for a beer last year.


----------



## Goofed98

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... Nobody saw Tim Tebow and fiancee at MK yesterday?


Late reply, but I did  he walked up to line just as we got in standby at Thunder Mountain  RR.  He was incredibly gracious, imo, about taking pics and selfish with people.

I didn't get a selfie,but a good shot from about 6' away that was enough to drive my SIL crazy with jealousy.


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> Same sign every year. You just weren't thirsty for a beer last year.
> 
> View attachment 375196


Shows how oblivious I am while in AK. 

Guess I'll have to pay penance with a shot next time (I'll slosh with a beer)


----------



## ywgckp

All done!  Personal best by over an hour (mostly because I got hurt last year and had to walk the last half). 

But a PB is a PB and I’m super happy!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurking here and tracking some of the first time marathoners. Not naming names, but congrats to the first-time finishers and an about-to-be finisher at mile 25!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Thank you all so much!! Congrats to all the runners this weekend!! The advice I received here helped me not only complete my first runDisney race, but my first Dopey which included my first marathon. I was able to have tons of fun during the race and took plenty character pictures, but most importantly I didn't get injured (had a knee injury christmas time). It was a blast and I cant wait to see you all this February!! 

Now show off that BLING!!!


----------



## lhermiston

Personal shoutout to whoever said, “Are you Lee?” to me outside of ESPN (I think). I was struggling a bit and it was awesome to hear a friendly voice.


----------



## Nole95

For those who did Goofy and Dopey, were there seperate lines for each one at the finish to get your medal?  I can't recall what it was when I did Dopey last year.  Did they still check in the computer to make sure you had finished all races and actually been registered for Dopey?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Nole95 said:


> For those who did Goofy and Dopey, were there seperate lines for each one at the finish to get your medal?  I can't recall what it was when I did Dopey last year.  Did they still check in the computer to make sure you had finished all races and actually been registered for Dopey?




Yes, they checked the computer before we could pass. The Goofy and Dopey medals were given by two people standing right next to each other.


----------



## pluto377

PW for me today (personal worst). But it’s done. I can say I did it. And seriously, never again!!!


----------



## gmatom

Anyone seeing any photos on photopass yet? I know it takes them a day or two to get them all up, but I had at least a couple finish ones within an hour or two at the 5k, 10k, and half.  Nothing at all so for for the marathon.


----------



## ywgckp

gmatom said:


> Anyone seeing any photos on photopass yet? I know it takes them a day or two to get them all up, but I had at least a couple finish ones within an hour or two at the 5k, 10k, and half.  Nothing at all so for for the marathon.



I just looked and none of mine are up, either.  It seems a bit slower than it has been in the past.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Way to go Marathoners, Goofy and Dopey Runners!  Be proud of your achievements!  It was not just the races this week (though that alone is incredible) but it is all the time and energy that went into getting you to those races.  The early morning runs, the runs after work when you were tired and would have rather sat down on the couch, the sacrifices in time, money and other hobbies.  Seriously, be proud!  Shower, nap, put that medal around your neck and hit the parks!

Congrats!!!  Is it 2020 yet?


----------



## kleph

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Yes, they checked the computer before we could pass. The Goofy and Dopey medals were given by two people standing right next to each other.



It really went very smoothly.


----------



## Nole95

Anyone recall where they had Photopass people set up in ESPN?  I know they usually have one in the stadium.  Anywhere else this year?


----------



## rteetz

Congrats everyone! 

A bit warm today but had a really fun race. Was on the first train for Everest and got a margarita for the finish!


----------



## Novatrix

Congrats all the Marathoners, Goofy's and Dopey's!

Below are the characters you passed on the way to the finish line:
Hook
Darkwing Duck and Launchpad McQuack
Peter quill and Gamora
Officer Hopps and Nick Wilde
Buzz Lightyear
Tweedledee and Tweedledee
Circus Donald
Mime from Tangled
Fairy godmother and Cinderella
Woody and Jessica
Frollo, Evil Queen, Jafar, Dr Facilier 
Mary Poppin's Penguins
Proposal guys
Vacation Minnie and Mickey
Retired ride vehicles (Nautilus, 7 dwarves, ect.) 
Adventurers club
Bowler hat gut
Clarabelle and Horace
Rafiki
Animal kingdom animals (a king snake, 2 sheep, and a donkey)
Timon
Stilt people
Fantasia ostrich
Butterfly people 
Haunted Mansion Gravediggers at mile 15!
Archaeology Dig Pluto
Racer Minnie
Track Star Goofy 
Coach Mickey and Coach Donald
Joy and Sadness
MGM street performers
Mr and Mrs Incredible
Alice
Jasmine
Snow white


----------



## baxter24

It was going well for me til around mile 21 then I was on the struggle bus the rest of the way. It started to feel warm leaving WWoS. But I finished! Enjoyed all the character stops and spectators today. I’m attempting to waddle around the Magic Kingdom now. Congrats to everyone that ran this weekend!


----------



## apdebord

First marathon done! Also announcing my retirement from marathons 

Seriously though, it was “fun” and I’m glad I did it. I had a great first half, but something started in my left leg (which never has issues) around mile 14. I decided to run .5, walk .5 starting at 16. The heat and/or sun got to me a bit. I slowed down a lot on the back half. Luckily no cramping and no issues breathing. Now for a marg in the bath, shower, nap and the rest of vacation!

Congrats to all the finishers from this weekend!


----------



## JeffW

I got a bonus origami medal from the staff at Teppan Edo!  That's a first


----------



## Nole95

apdebord said:


> First marathon done! Also announcing my retirement from marathons
> 
> Seriously though, it was “fun” and I’m glad I did it. I had a great first half, but something started in my left leg (which never has issues) around mile 14. I decided to run .5, walk .5 starting at 16. The heat and/or sun got to me a bit. I slowed down a lot on the back half. Luckily no cramping and no issues breathing. Now for a marg in the bath, shower, nap and the rest of vacation!
> 
> Congrats to all the finishers from this weekend!



I announced my retirement from marathons after running my first one at Disney in 2014.  I ran Goofy a year later and Dopey last year with two other marathons in between those.  I've learned never to say never.


----------



## Chaitali

I finished!  A little after the balloon ladies but I still did all 26.2 miles . After getting swept last year, I needed this redemption.  Thanks to all of you for the support and to @DopeyBadger for the coaching


----------



## LdyStormy76

Finished. 6:54.21. Played thru the pain starting at mile 11.5. The compulsive application of sunscreen appears to have worked since I do not look like a tomato. This Chicago girl did not enjoy the heat and humidity- both are best enjoyed from an ocean side lounge chair.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I was on the struggle bus all day with the heat, but I managed to hang on and finish. Only 20 or so minutes ahead of the balloons according to here say around me. Thought I had more of a cushion but I am super happy to keep my perfect Dopey. I really didn’t think there was any chance of keeping it as I was walking to the corrals this morning. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Chaitali said:


> I finished!  A little after the balloon ladies but I still did all 26.2 miles . After getting swept last year, I needed this redemption.  Thanks to all of you for the support and to @DopeyBadger for the coaching


Congrats marathon finisher. There’s no bad way to finish 26.2 miles. Awesome achievement!


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... that happened. 6:27:20
This may be the most magical race on earth, but highways are stupid, so its a one and done for me. The only bright spots on the highways were a few characters and running into @jennamfeo and @Bree a few times.
Running through the parks was fun, though.

And ... I finished my Starbucks, so it's time to see if I can find shoes that fit and head over to magic kingdom for another latte.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I was on the struggle bus all day with the heat, but I managed to hang on and finish. Only 20 or so minutes ahead of the balloons according to here say around me. Thought I had more of a cushion but I am super happy to keep my perfect Dopey. I really didn’t think there was any chance of keeping it as I was walking to the corrals this morning. Congrats to everyone!


Congrats on that perfect dopey!


----------



## ZellyB

We had another fantastic marathon experience at Disney. We were crazy slow as always. It was HOT after WWoS. We way over hydrated yesterday and I think spent more time peeing than getting character pictures.   Lol. No EE this year but did enjoy our beer in AK. Couldn't manage a beer in EPCOT. Heat and stomach just didn't like the idea. Marathon #9 for me and #13 for @Chris-Mo.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats everyone...seemed like a hot one.  I didn’t see anyone specific in Epcot but hope someone at least heard my congrats yelling as you finished up.

Go celebrate!  Y’all deserve it!

Dad and I are DATW now and in jolly ole England (which I realize is the incorrect order)


----------



## camaker

*2019 Goofy Challenge Race Report*

I ran Goofy this year without benefit of a taper, but with the plus of treating the races as supported training runs.

Half Marathon
I don’t like the half marathon course. There, I said it. I find it the least appealing of all the courses at Marathon Weekend. It doesn’t help that the course chewed me up and spit me out with a personal worst half time by a whopping 23 minutes last year. There was a score to settle here.

I went out targeting just over an 11:00mm pace and held it easily through the first half of the course. I consistently sped up the 2nd half of the course. Why?  TMI, but I didn’t want to use an on course bathroom. Ended up cruising in with a 2:24:47 final, which is a personal best on this course by some margin. I’m always running a challenge at this weekend so the half gets the “take it easy to get ready for the full” treatment. Regardless, mission accomplished and demons exorcised.

Marathon
The morning started with a great meet up, which always helps calm the nerves. Ran into @garneska and DH again in the corral and ended up running some with him later around the TTC. Even though this was to be a supported training run at heart, I had a goal of sub-5:00. All 3 previous marathons here have finished in the 5s. I just wanted a time starting with a 4 to add to the mix.

Long story short, all went smoothly until WWoS, when the effort in combination with the heat coming into play started to drain me. I was also on the @Keels  math struggle bus as I, for some reason was having a hard time calculating what I needed to run the rest of the way to get sub-5:00. I settled on using the mile markers instead of my watch, which was off by >1\4 mile by that point and all went smoothly until I hit the 26 mile marker. I was expecting to see ~4:50 on the clock, but it read 4:59 which put my goal in danger. I “sprinted” the last 1/4 mile only to see 4:52 on the finish line clock as I turned the corner!  @#$&#!  Finishing time was 4:48:41, well within my goal. Thrilled with that.

Bonus Marathon Coverage
A lot of you got to meet DD, who was running her 1st marathon today with a sprained ankle. She looked great on tracking through halfway and then her pace dropped by ~3:00mm at the 20 mile mat. Found out later that she stepped off the road and aggravated the ankle in a crowd on the pre AK out and back section. I went into Epcot to watch for her and sweat out her ability to stay ahead of the sweepers. While waiting, I think I saw @run.minnie.miles go by, but wasn’t sure and then definitely saw @jennamfeo. Spoiler alert:  the Pom poms made it to the bitter end!  DD finally came through with a pace group she’d hooked up with late to finish her first in 6:27:24. I am one proud dad right now!

Overall
It’s been one of the most fun Marathon Weekends yet, despite the Dopey FOMO. Now bring on DATW and Pandamonium 2019!


----------



## FFigawi

@camaker congrats on the sub-5!!


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> So ... that happened. 6:27:20
> This may be the most magical race on earth, but highways are stupid, so its a one and done for me. The only bright spots on the highways were a few characters and running into @jennamfeo and @Bree a few times.
> Running through the parks was fun, though.
> 
> And ... I finished my Starbucks, so it's time to see if I can find shoes that fit and head over to magic kingdom for another latte.



Congrats, marathoner!


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Anyone planning on taking buses to MK should anticipate a long commute. We’ve been on the POR bus for 45 minutes.



I'm still catching up with this thread but I've got a new bus story!
I've had good luck in my 7 marathon weekends. During SWDS this year, I was on one of the 1st buses for the 10K. My wife took a later bus because she was in the last corral due to signiing up at the last minute in the "last chance" offer. My bus got lost and we arrived at the start almost at the same time!

This weekend for the half, I took a neither early or late bus. As I walked up to the stop (POR West Depot) the bus was already there...I ran to make sure it did not leave without me...the bus stank to high heaven and there was tons of smoke. I thought it was the brakes at first but it was in the front realized the smell was engine oil.

We get to the next stop (North depot) and the bus driver says "sorry, everybody off". Everybody knew why. He drives off. It was about 20-25 minutes before another bus arrived. Then we got stuck in the traffic Lee described.

All-in-all, from the time I left the room to the time we arrived at the start line drop-off was a little over an hour!

A broken-down bus was a new first for me!


----------



## jmasgat

JeffW said:


> I got a bonus origami medal from the staff at Teppan Edo!  That's a firstView attachment 375234



That is very cool! A most unique souvenir.

Congratulations to everyone who ran this weekend. You were awesome and amazingly I had a great time reading all the reports and the FOMO fell away.


----------



## gjramsey

A big congratulations to all you Marathoner, Goofy and Dopey finishers!  You all did awesome,  Sounds like today was worse than the 2016 steam-bath marathon


----------



## Keels

gjramsey said:


> A big congratulations to all you Marathoner, Goofy and Dopey finishers!  You all did awesome,  Sounds like today was worse than the 2016 steam-bath marathon



For real, it was.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Personal shoutout to whoever said, “Are you Lee?” to me outside of ESPN (I think). I was struggling a bit and it was awesome to hear a friendly voice.


It wasn’t me but good job finishing. And thanks for hosting the pre-race meetups this weekend.  Please make sure you preserve that “DIS” sign in the three ring binder!


----------



## Ariel484

Congrats to everyone who finished today! And to all of you saving “never again”...sure, sure. 

@camaker I’m with you on the half course. Just so over it. I’ll stick to the Mouse Challenge in the future. And congrats on that sub-5!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Congrats to all of you marathoners, Goofy, and Dopey runners!!  Good, bad, or ugly, it is a hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## JeffW

roxymama said:


> Congrats everyone...seemed like a hot one.  I didn’t see anyone specific in Epcot but hope someone at least heard my congrats yelling as you finished up.
> 
> Go celebrate!  Y’all deserve it!
> 
> Dad and I are DATW now and in jolly ole England (which I realize is the incorrect order)


I contend there is no wrong way to drink around the world


----------



## Nole95

The half course is the worst of the bunch.  Really wish rD could figure out something different, but as long as they want to include MK, I don’t think things will ever change.


----------



## ANIM8R

That out-and-back before AK is THE WORST!!!

I try to be empathetic as I never had to design a marathon course but, wow. With all of the roads at runDisney`s disposal, an out-and-back that long just seems lazy to me.


----------



## ANIM8R

Sure had a tough time with the weather todat (I'm afraid to look at my 'official time!) but I will take sun and warmth ANYTIME on a vacation. Yes, tough run but still had a blast!

Glad to have that one in the books and am anxious for all the pix to upload to MDE!


----------



## jennamfeo

ANIM8R said:


> That out-and-back before AK is THE WORST!!!
> 
> I try to be empathetic as I never had to design a marathon course but, wow. With all of the roads at runDisney`s disposal, an out-and-back that long just seems lazy to me.


I actually like that part because I was able to people watch and say hi to some people (@run.minnie.miles & @KattyBelle)! I also saw @CDKG but I don’t think she heard me.


----------



## Z-Knight

SarahDisney said:


> So ... that happened. 6:27:20
> This may be the most magical race on earth, but highways are stupid, so its a one and done for me. The only bright spots on the highways were a few characters and running into @jennamfeo and @Bree a few times.
> Running through the parks was fun, though.
> 
> And ... I finished my Starbucks, so it's time to see if I can find shoes that fit and head over to magic kingdom for another latte.


So what you are saying is that you are applying for the New York marathon!


----------



## lhermiston

Not to be contrarian and I can see why people don’t like it, but the half was my best/favorite race of the weekend. Coincidentally, that’s the one I was most rested for and the best I felt health-wise (my stomach has been bothering me on and off for days) all weekend. 

I love the full, but the out and back and WWOS are truly heinous.


----------



## ZellyB

Weirdly each year I do the marathon I like WWoS more.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Weirdly each year I do the marathon I like WWoS more.



I've always liked it. The characters are usually interesting, running on the track is a nice break on your knees, and there is enough to see around you to keep from getting bored. It's the stretches on World Drive and Osceola that I'm not overly fond of.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Congratulations to all runners!!!!! Did the marathon enter from the front of MK like last year or the side by Tony's?


----------



## steph0808

This year was the first time I have run the half, and it is okay but too much highway. Unless I do Dopey, I will stick to either the 10k (boardwalk and world showcase are my favorite parts anyway) or marathon.


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> Weirdly each year I do the marathon I like WWoS more.



It really seemed like both the out and back and the time in WWoS were expanded this year. Anyone have a better feel for whether that’s true or not?  It also felt like we hit higher mile markers prior to DHS, meaning less DHS/Resort/Epcot time. 



CanadianPaco said:


> Congratulations to all runners!!!!! Did the marathon enter from the front of MK like last year or the side by Tony's?



It entered from the front just like last year.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> Weirdly each year I do the marathon I like WWoS more.


I agree. First year was awful because I just hadn’t realized how long we’d be there, and there was no entertainment - zero characters (I think there were also no characters the second time I ran that course too). Now that I know what to expect and they actually put characters in there, it’s way better.


----------



## kleph

I understand why folks dislike the out-and-back but, I believe, it allows Disney to get the distance in on a road without vehicles. These are pretty common on most race courses and, comparatively, it isnt that long. 

My bigger issue is the number of looooong overpass hills which suck the life out of your legs. I think a big reason everyone suffers at ESPN is that section is bookeded by these. But, again, I get why Disney does it.

As for Epcot, I would have traded World Showcase today for the HM route in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wendy98

TheHamm said:


> I think I saw @Wendy98 (bib 16?) exiting DHS ~8, still looking for the rest of you before my plane leaves. Keep up the work!


Yes, that was me!


----------



## gmatom

I kept wondering why they didn’t at least let us go another 50 yards on the out and back, to get a photo with the Disney World sign over the road.  That would have made that stretch worth it to me.  To run us right up to it then turn around was mean!



kleph said:


> I understand why folks dislike the out-and-back but, I believe, it allows Disney to get the distance in on a road without vehicles. These are pretty common on most race courses and, comparatively, it isnt that long.
> 
> My bigger issue is the number of looooong overpass hills which suck the life out of your legs. I think a big reason everyone suffers at ESPN is that section is bookeded by these. But, again, I get why Disney does it.
> 
> As for Epcot, I would have traded World Showcase today for the HM route in a heartbeat.


----------



## SarahDisney

gmatom said:


> I kept wondering why they didn’t at least let us go another 50 yards on the out and back, to get a photo with the Disney World sign over the road.  That would have made that stretch worth it to me.  To run us right up to it then turn around was mean!



My guess is thats its an issue with where the legal borders of WDW property are - going out through the arch may take us off property.


----------



## a-mad

Very happy to complete my first ever Dopey this year! This whole experience has been extraordinary and I won’t soon forget my time here this week.

I’ll post more later, but just want to thank you all for the invaluable advice you’ve provided me over the past year. You guys truly are the best!

I regret not meeting any of you, but hopefully if we make this trip again in the future I can meet some of you.

@lhermiston I think I may have seen you in the mile 10 out and back. You were close to finishing and I was on the other side. I recognized you from your avatar. I was in a blue Ragnar hat and a blue Ragnar shirt. I may have given you a nod of acknowledgement... but the whole run is hazy to me right now


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats everyone on a wonderful weekend.  It was tough not being there this year enjoying the triumphs in person.  Looking forward to 2020 if I can make it happen.


----------



## lhermiston

a-mad said:


> Very happy to complete my first ever Dopey this year! This whole experience has been extraordinary and I won’t soon forget my time here this week.
> 
> I’ll post more later, but just want to thank you all for the invaluable advice you’ve provided me over the past year. You guys truly are the best!
> 
> I regret not meeting any of you, but hopefully if we make this trip again in the future I can meet some of you.
> 
> @lhermiston I think I may have seen you in the mile 10 out and back. You were close to finishing and I was on the other side. I recognized you from your avatar. I was in a blue Ragnar hat and a blue Ragnar shirt. I may have given you a nod of acknowledgement... but the whole run is hazy to me right now



Sorry if I missed you! I was checking for familiar faces, but also pretty dialed in at that point. I’m glad to hear you had an unforgettable weekend.


----------



## Bree

I ran with @jennamfeo for every race. She truly was my support system through it all. Love ya girl!

Today was a combination of what the heck was I thinking and amazing.

I knew going into the run this morning that we were looking at a minimum 6 hour finish time. Jenna and I really wanted to ride Everest and needed to kill 3 hours to do so. The first half of the course I was freaking out (mostly on the inside so I didn’t freak Jenna out). The balloon ladies started a lot sooner than I anticipated. My hamstring just didn’t want to loosen up, but a quick stop for biofreeze helped. After an epic ride on Everest I was energized and ready to take on the second half of the course. 



ESPN was great. I loved running around all the different fields. There was quite a bit of shaded areas which was a welcome reprieve from the sun that was trying to burn us alive. 

We saw @mrsg00fy on the path from HS to Boardwalk. She gave us the biggest hugs. I didn’t know how much I needed that hug til I got it 

Did they have to pick the most tear jerking emotional songs for Epcot? Tears and laughter were the theme for this part of the course. 

The finish....yup... more tears as we rounded that corner and could see the actual finish line. It’s hard to put into words the feelings I had crossing that finish line and having that medal put around my neck. It was surreal.

Random thoughts.....

Saw one course cutter on the out and back before AK. Way too easy to do it there. 

Spectator snacks rock. During the half I made a u-turn for a Krispy Kreme donut. During the full I had jolly ranchers, Swedish fish, twizzlers, starburst, a Jell-O shot, chocolate and ice cold Coca Cola. 

On course race bananas must be magically enchanted. Those were the best bananas I’ve ever had.


----------



## huskies90

Just woke up from a nap after being the one person in coral B to raise his hand when the announcer asked if anyone got NO sleep last night. I got myself so anxious about the heat and finishing, I could not sleep and at about 1AM just decided to stay up. No sleep, doing the half on Saturday and the heat pretty much made me give up any goal of breaking 4 hours. So I decided instead to make character stops and try to enjoy the race. I just could not stay hydrated besides stoppping and walking thru every water stop. I was pacing pretty well and stayed just ahead of the 4:15 pace group thru WWOS but then I hit the wall at mile 23 and ended up finishing @ 4:24. After getting back and showering, I walked from BLT to MK with my wife and kids so we can get pictures of all of our medals on Main Street before the kids left at 2pm to fly back to school. Then I finally got to sleep after being up for 36 hours straight. On my way now to O’Hana to celebrate!!


----------



## TheHamm

camaker said:


> *2019 Goofy Challenge Race Report*
> 
> Half Marathon
> 
> I went out targeting just over an 11:00mm pace and held it easily through the first half of the course. I consistently sped up the 2nd half of the course. Why?  TMI, but I didn’t want to use an on course bathroom.


This was a good decision. I had problems managing my stomach but was tempted to switch to squatting on the side of the road after a porta potty just past frontier land. Either someone was injured or a gu packet exploded, perhaps also injuring someone. I’ve never seen such a thing.




steph0808 said:


> This year was the first time I have run the half, and it is okay but too much highway. Unless I do Dopey, I will stick to either the 10k (boardwalk and world showcase are my favorite parts anyway) or marathon.


It was my first time on the course and thought it was not nearly as bad as what I expected based on people’s dislike of the highway. I was mostly thrilled they don’t have the potholes  I train on!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Does anyone know how many registered vs how many finished the full today?


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Bree said:


> I ran with @jennamfeo for every race. She truly was my support system through it all. Love ya girl!
> 
> Today was a combination of what the heck was I thinking and amazing.
> 
> I knew going into the run this morning that we were looking at a minimum 6 hour finish time. Jenna and I really wanted to ride Everest and needed to kill 3 hours to do so. The first half of the course I was freaking out (mostly on the inside so I didn’t freak Jenna out). The balloon ladies started a lot sooner than I anticipated. My hamstring just didn’t want to loosen up, but a quick stop for biofreeze helped. After an epic ride on Everest I was energized and ready to take on the second half of the course.
> 
> View attachment 375334
> 
> ESPN was great. I loved running around all the different fields. There was quite a bit of shaded areas which was a welcome reprieve from the sun that was trying to burn us alive.
> 
> We saw @mrsg00fy on the path from HS to Boardwalk. She gave us the biggest hugs. I didn’t know how much I needed that hug til I got it
> 
> Did they have to pick the most tear jerking emotional songs for Epcot? Tears and laughter were the theme for this part of the course.
> 
> The finish....yup... more tears as we rounded that corner and could see the actual finish line. It’s hard to put into words the feelings I had crossing that finish line and having that medal put around my neck. It was surreal.
> 
> Random thoughts.....
> 
> Saw one course cutter on the out and back before AK. Way too easy to do it there.
> 
> Spectator snacks rock. During the half I made a u-turn for a Krispy Kreme donut. During the full I had jolly ranchers, Swedish fish, twizzlers, starburst, a Jell-O shot, chocolate and ice cold Coca Cola.
> 
> On course race bananas must be magically enchanted. Those were the best bananas I’ve ever had.
> 
> View attachment 375343
> 
> View attachment 375344


Way to go Oviedo!   Great EE photo with the fellow Disers!!  Congrats on the big week of running!


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> For real, it was.


I think I saw you going into WWoS as I was coming out. But...I was too exhausted to speak!  All I could think was that with all of those people behind you, you weren’t going to achieve your goal of a DLF!



jennamfeo said:


> I actually like that part because I was able to people watch and say hi to some people (@run.minnie.miles & @KattyBelle)! I also saw @CDKG but I don’t think she heard me.


Oh, sorry about that. I wish I would have heard you! But, see my response to @Keels above.  I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## LSUlakes

It’s #pandaface Monday tomorrow!!! More exciting than the marathon!!!! Take off work everyone and come be part of the Magic!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> It’s #pandaface Monday tomorrow!!! More exciting than the marathon!!!! Take off work everyone and come be part of the Magic!


#Thumbsdown


----------



## Mr. Drauer

LSUlakes said:


> It’s #pandaface Monday tomorrow!!! More exciting than the marathon!!!! Take off work everyone and come be part of the Magic!


I am taking off work!  Your first drink isn't on me (and Ryan's drink of choice too).


----------



## LSUfan4444

My only race pic so far


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUfan4444 said:


> My only race pic so far


Omg! Those shorts! Sorry i had to see that.


----------



## SunDial

[QUOTE="LSUlakes said:


> It’s #pandaface Monday tomorrow!!! More exciting than the marathon!!!! Take off work everyone and come be part of the Magic!



I am trying to only work a half day tomorrow.   It is about a 2 1/2 drive from work.  So hope to catch up with everyone around Germany.   

Hope to catch @rteetz being comfortable.


----------



## gsu1988

Congrats to all the marathon and challenge finishers today!  As for me it was not my best effort but a finish of my first and only Dopey.  I ran the first have in right around 5:00 pace but then at the half way mark my legs decided they were done.  I ended up walking a good bit of the second half and finished with at 5:46, but a finish is a finish.  As mentioned by several others I think I will probably hang up doing full marathons.  I have several halves already planned for this year but the full is just to brutal on my body.  Again, congrats to all who finished today!


----------



## braycon

Congrats to everyone who gave it a go today and all weekend!  Some days you get the bear and some days the bear gets you, but it’s a helluva an accomplishment no matter how perfectly it went.  And it’s typically unforgettable; easy to miss when you don’t get to do it.


----------



## ckb_nc

First congrats on the full folks today. Just got back and saw a few of you at Studios today at 11:15 - brutal tough day. Mad respect for Dopey and Goofy folks.

Mad thanks for everyone here for answering my newbie WDW marathon questions. Quick report from the half. Left SSR at 4:05am and that traffic was a bit brutal. I hate waiting around at races - this summer I had to wait for close to 3 hours at the USA National Triathlon in Cleveland it was just brutal. I got the B corral at like 5:15 which was fine. I heard they were policing corrals but not B. At the first pic stop with Capt Jack the guy behind me had a F corral jersey.

Went a 157:30 on my watch - stopped my watch at each pic stop just to see what I could run it. Official like a 2:08 or so. Which was way better then I thought. Here are some thoughts as this is not my first half marathon:

- Very well organized from the expo and race day. Yes, its an expensive race but it is well done
- The 2 mile march to get to run 13.1 was well interesting.
- I am born and raised in the South so I know humidity. But that was just strange - I was literally dripping wet - but cold. And yeah there is some blood there too sorry. I knew at mile 7 that it was going to get a little nautical.
- Great job on water etc. Very well planned
- BUT miles 7 to the end were just not so much fun. The first few miles, running to MK and through MK were great. Iconic even with good to great characters and entertainment. I counted 9 or more character stops along with the way and in MK. Being able to run down the road and through the entrance to the MK parking was so nostalgic for me. as I was 9 years old the first time I rode into that parking area. Quite emotional actually. And running under the waterway, and into MK was just plain amazing.

- But once we left MK - ugh. The stretch from the GF to Epcot was just drudgery. I know from running longer races that there is going to be a part of a race where its is going to be not so fun but man there was a wasted opportunity to liven up those miles. Especially the stretch from the gas station onto the overpass.
- And running through EPCOT seemed very underwhelming.

Ended up getting a 40 minute nap after the race (couple of post race beers helped too) - then stayed up to 12:30 closing down MK after a loop of Epcot in the afternoon. I was up 20 plus hours, with a reported 47k steps and 30 miles on my Apple Watch (thinking that was too much but easily over 20 miles). 

Happy I raced it, and maybe I go back someday but its not something I am going to be putting on my got to do every year list. It's really well done, as good as a race experience as you will find.


----------



## tidefan

So, I finished my first marathon...

First, let me say it was nice to put a name with a face and met @lhermiston , @LSUlakes , @Neon Cactus , and walking to the corrals with @Z-Knight ...

I had been dealing with training injuries and was unsure if I’d even get to go, but the thigh felt good at the start, however, I think missing the last 3-4 weeks of training killed me.  My first 15 miles took 3 hours.  I hit a wall around mile 16-17 (the overpasses) and did the last 11.2 miles in 3 hours and 25 minutes...

So, 6:25:14 for me, BUT, I finished and am thrilled with that.  Like others, I may be one and done with the marathon.  The half just seems to be a better distance for me...

Thanks to everyone on this thread for your support over the past 4 months, I really appreciate you guys!


----------



## Chaitali

I’ve started getting in some race photos!  I’m glad I paid for the one day memory maker as photo pass got some good shots and this is probably my only full. 

Can someone remind me of the DATW details?  We’re meeting in Mexico right?  I couldn’t remember the time.


----------



## wdvak

Congratulations to everyone on their races especially the Dopey racers.  Didn’t achieve Dopey for me this time. All went well until I caught a bug Saturday which started me off with a fever for Sunday’s marathon. Between the fever and the heat I really started struggling after I left Animal Kingdom. At ESPN I had a medic following me asking if I was ok. I kept saying yes, but I guess I was weaving. Then just about mile 20 I fainted.  They got me back to the medical tent I had just passed and that was the end for me.  Last night I felt horrible, whether from the heat or illness I don’t know, and terribly stiff and sore.  Today I’m feeling better except for the cough I’ve gotten and I’m not very sore. So yay for that training on the soreness end.  

I wanted to thank all of you for the encouragement this past year for trying this.  Yesterday I to,d DH that I didn’t ever want to do a marathon again. Today, as he predicted, I’m debating about trying for Dopey next year.


----------



## kleph

a few photos of the marathon. these are from a runner's perspective mostly to give everyone a little idea what it was like...

this is what a good solid hour before the start is like in the corral. i do not envy anyone the arctic temps of last year.
 

and we're off... well, someone is.


WOOO! WE'RE NEXT!
 

sorry. i'm not carrying any cash.


----------



## kleph

spooky but neat mists coming into the TTC parking lot.
 

stroller-free main street!
 

this was from my half. the night-time view was even more amazing.
 

like so...


----------



## Princess KP

Chaitali said:


> I’ve started getting in some race photos!  I’m glad I paid for the one day memory maker as photo pass got some good shots and this is probably my only full.
> 
> Can someone remind me of the DATW details?  We’re meeting in Mexico right?  I couldn’t remember the time.


Mexico at 11:15. See you there!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congrats to everyone who finished races over the weekend!

I had the best 1st marathon experience yesterday! I even actually liked running through ESPN, it was a nice change after the highway. Stopped for a few short pictures and finished in 5:16:20, which I was pleased with.

It was so great to meet some of you this weekend. I was pretty nervous the night before/ on the bus, but chatting with you all that morning, I only felt excited before the race! Thanks!

Have fun at DATW today! We’ll be at MK.

It’s a Monday morning when you wake up as a marathoner!


----------



## kleph

nice sunrise from cone alley.


my number one must-not-miss stop


my number two, must-not-miss stop.


it's noon somewhere (this was just after 8 a.m. or so)


too early for an expedition. 


LOL


i was too busy dealing with too much fatigue from that point on for candids.


----------



## camaker

Princess KP said:


> Mexico at 11:15. See you there!



How long do you spend in each country?  I might be a few minutes late, since I’d like a little lunch before embarking on this venture. Still want a margarita to kick it off, though. Regardless, I’ll catch up.


----------



## lhermiston

wdvak said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their races especially the Dopey racers.  Didn’t achieve Dopey for me this time. All went well until I caught a bug Saturday which started me off with a fever for Sunday’s marathon. Between the fever and the heat I really started struggling after I left Animal Kingdom. At ESPN I had a medic following me asking if I was ok. I kept saying yes, but I guess I was weaving. Then just about mile 20 I fainted.  They got me back to the medical tent I had just passed and that was the end for me.  Last night I felt horrible, whether from the heat or illness I don’t know, and terribly stiff and sore.  Today I’m feeling better except for the cough I’ve gotten and I’m not very sore. So yay for that training on the soreness end.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you for the encouragement this past year for trying this.  Yesterday I to,d DH that I didn’t ever want to do a marathon again. Today, as he predicted, I’m debating about trying for Dopey next year.



I’m sorry to hear about this. The heat was brutal on the back half. I can’t imagine running in it with a fever.


----------



## bovie

I don’t post as much as I should here, but I was able to finish yesterday!!! Took a lot longer than I had hoped; the heat really got to me. But I’m proud to have completed it and have a fire under me to get faster for the next one. And I’m super thankful to @DopeyBadger for his coaching.


----------



## Princess KP

camaker said:


> How long do you spend in each country?  I might be a few minutes late, since I’d like a little lunch before embarking on this venture. Still want a margarita to kick it off, though. Regardless, I’ll catch up.


Not too sure but you can always get food along the way as well. There are also plans for lunch at Via Napoli at 1:30 I believe.


----------



## Chaitali

wdvak said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their races especially the Dopey racers.  Didn’t achieve Dopey for me this time. All went well until I caught a bug Saturday which started me off with a fever for Sunday’s marathon. Between the fever and the heat I really started struggling after I left Animal Kingdom. At ESPN I had a medic following me asking if I was ok. I kept saying yes, but I guess I was weaving. Then just about mile 20 I fainted.  They got me back to the medical tent I had just passed and that was the end for me.  Last night I felt horrible, whether from the heat or illness I don’t know, and terribly stiff and sore.  Today I’m feeling better except for the cough I’ve gotten and I’m not very sore. So yay for that training on the soreness end.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you for the encouragement this past year for trying this.  Yesterday I to,d DH that I didn’t ever want to do a marathon again. Today, as he predicted, I’m debating about trying for Dopey next year.


That sounds pretty scary!  Glad your ok and it sounds like bad luck with the weather and fever . We’ll be cheering for you if you decide to try again!


----------



## lhermiston

Which of the Mexico bars are we starting off at?


----------



## a-mad

Quick departure question. Has anyone had issues packing medals in your carry on luggage? We are worried it will get too heavy in our checked baggage and exceed our weight limit


----------



## Chaitali

a-mad said:


> Quick departure question. Has anyone had issues packing medals in your carry on luggage? We are worried it will get too heavy in our checked baggage and exceed our weight limit


I’ve done it before and it was fine.  They did show up weird in the X-ray machine and I had to take them out to show TSA so you may want to plan for the extra time.


----------



## camaker

a-mad said:


> Quick departure question. Has anyone had issues packing medals in your carry on luggage? We are worried it will get too heavy in our checked baggage and exceed our weight limit



I always keep mine in my carry on. Just put them into a bin for screening so the TSA can easily see what they are. The couple of times I’ve left them in my bag has been pulled for extra screening.


----------



## mrsg00fy

a-mad said:


> Quick departure question. Has anyone had issues packing medals in your carry on luggage? We are worried it will get too heavy in our checked baggage and exceed our weight limit


I always take them in my carry on since I rarely travel with checked luggage.  I’ve been pulled Aside for security checks for the medals three or four times.  I put them in a separate bag to make it easier for security to find them. I’ve also had my bags searched because of the roller stick.


----------



## LdyStormy76

There are marathon shirts and general weekend glasses at the Orlando airport shop.

ETA: including pins and magnets!


----------



## roxymama

Finally have good internet connection. I’m planning on a full trip report.  But had to include my fave pic. 
Ran from back of G with my friend and we had a blast the entire race.  It’s a totally different experience but wouldn’t trade it now for running solo further up.  3:06 personal worst but I don’t usually get the chance to talk literally for three hours straight on a run. 
Feeling more tired from us staying at park til 11pm that night and my dad and I DATW yesterday than from the actual race. 
Wishing I had more time to spend with rest of disgroup.  Thinking ahead to a year I can come with hubby for more days and more shenanigans


----------



## TheHamm

I'm back at work and wishing for DATW.

A co-worker already asked me how fast I finished the half and seemed surprised that I do not know, and don't particularly care.  I know I was not trained as I had hoped, I know I ran with a friend for slower miles, I know I GOT MY PICTURE WITH CHARACTERS AND IN FRONT OF THE CASTLE, I know I finished, and I know I will run another half marathon.  I also know I should not spend the next hour at work looking at other races to sign up for 

I also know I want to say thank you for starting the thread and for contributing to it.  It has been and informative and humorous addition to my 'training.'

ETA: Waking up for work at 6 this morning seemed much harder than waking up to run at 3am on Saturday.


----------



## lahobbs4

I cannot believe how much fun I had! Dopey was one of the most exciting experiences of my life. Yes, I was SO sleepy, but we stuck to our plan of taking it easy between races. We spent a few hours at parks each day and were in bed asleep by 8:00-8:30 each night. After the HOT full yesterday, I alternated pool and hot tub and today my legs are a little tight but it just feels like I did a hard workout yesterday. 

I ran into some of my favorite YouTubers (rezruns) and some instagram peeps. That was fun! I was surprised at the amount of people I saw with a boot or a crutch. Lord, love them. I could NOT have done that. I wanted a 5:30 finish but made a sweet friend on the full course around mile 10 and we stuck together, even when she had a bad cramp and needed to walk the last mile. I came in with a 5:41 and thats an hour off of my 2017 time! (the time I bumped up to the full, completely untrained, after the cancelled half). 

Thank you @DopeyBadger !! Your plan was EXACTLY what I needed to get through this weekend feeling proud of myself and not feeling like I want to die at the end. I cried a lot yesterday because we should all be so proud of whatever we did at these races. We are a brave few!


----------



## Ariel484

@wdvak how scary!! So glad that you are okay.  You'll crush it next year.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I’m planning on a full trip report.


YAY!! And OH MY GOD that picture! Love it!


TheHamm said:


> A co-worker already asked me how fast I finished the half and seemed surprised that I do not know, and don't particularly care.  I know I was not trained as I had hoped, I know I ran with a friend for slower miles, I know I GOT MY PICTURE WITH CHARACTERS AND IN FRONT OF THE CASTLE, I know I finished, and I know I will run another half marathon.


I like you.


----------



## DIS-OH

Getting ready to catch the ME to MCO.

After 9 Princess Half weekends, I’m glad we switched to Marathon weekend this year.  Even though the Half course is the same, the overall vibe is different,

My daughter ran her first Full Marathon (5:13 finish).  We saw her on Main Street in MK and at Tower of Terror in DHS.   She said the heat was tough the last 5-6 miles.

Hope to be back next year!  Love this thread and all the advice and encouragement!


----------



## Wendy98

huskies90 said:


> Just woke up from a nap after being the one person in coral B to raise his hand when the announcer asked if anyone got NO sleep last night. I got myself so anxious about the heat and finishing, I could not sleep and at about 1AM just decided to stay up. No sleep, doing the half on Saturday and the heat pretty much made me give up any goal of breaking 4 hours. So I decided instead to make character stops and try to enjoy the race. I just could not stay hydrated besides stoppping and walking thru every water stop. I was pacing pretty well and stayed just ahead of the 4:15 pace group thru WWOS but then I hit the wall at mile 23 and ended up finishing @ 4:24. After getting back and showering, I walked from BLT to MK with my wife and kids so we can get pictures of all of our medals on Main Street before the kids left at 2pm to fly back to school. Then I finally got to sleep after being up for 36 hours straight. On my way now to O’Hana to celebrate!!


Add me to the no sleep population.  I just laid in bed frustrated I wasn’t sleeping and fearful of sleeping through my alarm.  I finally gave up at 2:30.  This happened to me 2 years ago and I couldn’t sleep 2 straight nights.  I swear, the 5:30 start is my biggest reason not to do WDW Marathon again.


----------



## StarGirl11

Don’t know if anyone else will find this funny. But I found the position of this wild turkey next to the line for Travel Mickey/Minnie funny since it looked like he was trying to figure out what the story was with all these strangely dressed people.


----------



## JulieODC

@wdvak - glad you are ok! 

We saw a woman weaving in Epcot around 9am at mile 25.5. Medics followed her as far as we could see - I hope she’s ok.

We also saw a woman down right at mile 25 around 12:30pm getting a IV put in by medics. She was conscious, but left via stretcher.

Heartbreaking to see - but hopefully everyone was ok. A reminder of how dangerous a warm race-day can be.


----------



## Ponoche

StarGirl11 said:


> Don’t know if anyone else will find this funny. But I found the position of this wild turkey next to the line for Travel Mickey/Minnie funny since it looked like he was trying to figure out what the story was with all these strangely dressed people.
> 
> View attachment 375591



When i passed the turkey he was almost in between two people, swaking like the line was taking too long, and it was going to mess up his PR


----------



## jennamfeo

Five countries into DATW!


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



Perfection!


----------



## ywgckp

Very jealous - I'm back at work already after two flights back to frozen Canada!

Enjoy DATW!  You guys all look great!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



Looking sharp, @rteetz


----------



## jmasgat

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



Wow! Huge group!


----------



## tidefan

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613


So jealous!  Just finished up my 12:00 class...


----------



## girliea

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



Awesome pic guys! And look at the little panda!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tidefan

Ears and medal!


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



I love this. Glad I found you guys in time.


----------



## garneska

Since I am known for puppy pics this is the best I could do, but she looks so cute. 

 

 

It was great to meet everyone at DATW.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

First marathon done! Thanks everyone for the advice and guidance!

I finished a few minutes under my goal time of 5 hrs so I was excited about that! 5 was my "realistic" goal, but my since I can run a half in about 2 hrs, my "hopeful" goal was 4:30. But the heat, combined with needing to stop for 2 potty breaks (which I've never needed to do on long training runs) because of all the fluids I was pounding to avoid dehydration, really slowed me down. It was pretty miserable. 

Some general observations:
I loved the overall vibe!
The wild turkey brought a much needed laugh!
No issues with transportation from Pop. I got on the first bus but there were plenty waiting.
The worst stretch for me was 16-21. Absolutely miserable. I perked up after that, but the last 5 miles were still pretty slow due to the heat.
I'm pretty darn sore. Not injury pain, just sore. Mostly my feet. I think it's because I did so much walking around the parks Saturday, Sunday, and today. 

And a question:
I wasn't interested in any of the character photos except for the Incredibles, and I was so rushed I didn't think to make sure my bib was showing. The picture hasn't shown up yet. Is there still hope? Can I contact photo pass to try to recover it?

I won't say for sure that I'll never do another marathon, but if I do, it will be in New England where I'm used to the weather, for sure! I'd love to do the Princess Half sometime though!


----------



## Baloo in MI

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613




Looks like the DIS takeover of DATW!  So cool!


----------



## ywgckp

willrunfordisney117 said:


> And a question:
> I wasn't interested in any of the character photos except for the Incredibles, and I was so rushed I didn't think to make sure my bib was showing. The picture hasn't shown up yet. Is there still hope? Can I contact photo pass to try to recover it?



My Incredibles picture just showed up now (within the last 5 minutes).  None of my other character pictures have showed up.  I think it's just slow this year.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

ywgckp said:


> My Incredibles picture just showed up now (within the last 5 minutes).  None of my other character pictures have showed up.  I think it's just slow this year.


Mine did too! Thanks for answering.


----------



## a-mad

One of my favorite parts of the race. DAK portion was truly awesome and came at a great time.

That’s me on the left.

Congrats everybody!


----------



## acefields23

LSUfan4444 said:


> My only race pic so far


I NEED those shorts... Link??


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

ZellyB said:


> Weirdly each year I do the marathon I like WWoS more.



Sadist.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Breaking News!  The slow cooker beef and mushrooms was fantastic!


----------



## michigandergirl

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613



Love this!!!


----------



## ywgckp

Last year they had finisher jackets for the races for sale online - is that something they usually do or maybe last year was a one off?


----------



## Barca33Runner

I was with my family and they decided to begin their DATW from what I now gather is the wrong side. I thought I may have seen the group at one point but my social anxiety got the best of me. Glad it looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Drauer said:


> Breaking News!  The slow cooker beef and mushrooms was fantastic!


Glad to hear!


----------



## Z-Knight

ywgckp said:


> Last year they had finisher jackets for the races for sale online - is that something they usually do or maybe last year was a one off?


Depends on which ones you are referring to...they had special finisher ones on the Disney Store that were DIFFERENT from the ones from the expo. I bought one and it was basically a hooded thin jacket but I like it - again, it was NOT offered in the Expo and I don't believe it was the pre-order one. I'll post a pic later when I rest up and don't forget.


----------



## SarahDisney

Very much regretting not getting that black marathon weekend jacket. They had it at my hotel yesterday but not today. Oh well. I guess I'll just have to be bitter about it for the rest of my life.

Was great drinking with some people at DATW today!
Would have been better if @croach had gotten a picture with Belle, though. Just saying.


----------



## ywgckp

Z-Knight said:


> Depends on which ones you are referring to...they had special finisher ones on the Disney Store that were DIFFERENT from the ones from the expo. I bought one and it was basically a hooded thin jacket but I like it - again, it was NOT offered in the Expo and I don't believe it was the pre-order one. I'll post a pic later when I rest up and don't forget.



I was asking about the ones they had last year online available after the race (not available at the expo) - with a hood on it.  I didn't buy it last year but if they sold them again this year I'd be all over it.


----------



## Z-Knight

ywgckp said:


> I was asking about the ones they had last year online available after the race (not available at the expo) - with a hood on it.  I didn't buy it last year but if they sold them again this year I'd be all over it.


I'm with you on that - I'd buy them too. I don't remember how soon after they were available but I plan on checking every couple of days myself. I already checked earlier today without luck.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Congrats to all - what an inspiration!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

At the airport to head home... didn’t we just start training for this marathon like 2 weeks ago? How is it over already?! Such a great week! Enjoy the rest of your trip and safe travels home to everyone!


----------



## willrunfordisney117

One more thing I wanted to ask!

For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?



26.2 is the smallest distance that course can be done in and will include tangents.  

My husband has 26.7 which he thought was fair because of any weaving, bathroom stop, and not running the tangents.  Very few will be right at 26.2.


----------



## pluto377

Dis_Yoda said:


> 26.2 is the smallest distance that course can be done in and will include tangents.
> 
> My husband has 26.7 which he thought was fair because of any weaving, bathroom stop, and not running the tangents.  Very few will be right at 26.2.



Mine was 26.66. I was doing great until mile 5. Then I just starting adding more and more. That extra is killer.


----------



## minniegirl19

willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?




Mine said 27.98 LOL


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone know if the woman who ran the full with her service dog finished? I passed them going over the bridge before the turn to WWoS, where they had stopped for a picture with Pluto, and the pup (who was wearing paw protectors) was moving faster than its person.

@garneska, love it! She looks so much happier with the ears and full medal than she did with the other medal.



willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?



I ended up at 26.67 miles. Getting around people adds the most, I was off by 0.05 by the first mile marker and it kept going from there. Bathroom stops add as well, but luckily I chose ones right next to the course so minimal add there for me.


----------



## kleph

me before WWoS
 

me after WWoS


----------



## Bree

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone know if the woman who ran the full with her service dog finished? I passed them going over the bridge before the turn to WWoS, where they had stopped for a picture with Pluto, and the pup (who was wearing paw protectors) was moving faster than its person.
> 
> @garneska, love it! She looks so much happier with the ears and full medal than she did with the other medal.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up at 26.67 miles. Getting around people adds the most, I was off by 0.05 by the first mile marker and it kept going from there. Bathroom stops add as well, but luckily I chose ones right next to the course so minimal add there for me.



I saw her carrying the dog on her shoulders when I was walking through Epcot back to Beach Club.


----------



## Chaitali

Someone posted a photo of her at the finish carrying her dog across her shoulders as well.  Shes done the full with her dog before, I saw them last year, so it may just have been the heat this year.

It was great being able to meet some of you yesterday during the start of DATW!  Looks like you continued to have a lot of fun the rest of the way 

How’s everyone feeling today?  My quads were so sore yesterday and I spent the day slowly hobbling around Epcot.  But I’m much better today.  Just a little soreness left in my quads.  The worst pain is my hand.  You may wonder who could possibly trip and fall on the speed bump when there are people standing right there and warning you about it?  That would be me.  I fell a bit before mile 3 but there was a medical tent right there.  They were able to clean up my hands and bandage it up so I could keep going.  Oh, and I had some epic chafing too but that’s mostly better as well


----------



## mrsg00fy

Waiting to board the flight home.  It is so hard to leave. What a great weekend with a bunch of wonderful and fun people!

Special thanks to the one and only @Keels for hosting and organizing the meetups.


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> Waiting to board the flight home.  It is so hard to leave. What a great weekend with a bunch of wonderful and fun people!
> 
> Special thanks to the one and only @Keels for hosting and organizing the meetups.


Have a safe flight! It was great seeing you and your family as always! That mile 24ish hug was much appreciated.


----------



## Ariel484

jennamfeo said:


> Five countries into DATW!
> 
> View attachment 375613


Well this is fantastic!


----------



## Rundugrun

willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?


Mine showed 26.44, and I ran pretty tight tangents with no bathroom or photo stops. I was in corral A for the first time ever so I didn’t have to dodge and weave too much either.  That’s the closest to 26.2 I’ve ever been.


----------



## apdebord

I tracked 27.2 just using Strava, no watch. My Fitbit said 32 miles for the day when I got to the monorail at Epcot. I did a lot of weaving and did a terrible job running the tangents. No restroom, character or ride stops.


----------



## FFigawi

Here's a helpful article for @willrunfordisney117 and anyone else interested to know why it's almost impossible, even for the elites, to run exactly 26.2 miles in a marathon.

http://www.saltyrunning.com/running-the-tangents-why-your-gps-thinks-every-race-course-is-long/


----------



## AFwifelife

Dang I missed out on a lot of what was going on here. It was nice spending some quality time with DH though and enjoying Disney without kids. Sorry we didn’t make it to any of the meet ups. DH was the one down on the track in WWOS so celebrating wasn’t something he was really into after the marathon. Already planning for redemption though!


----------



## Bree

My watch measured 27.74 miles, but I rode Everest and was weaving all over the course and stopped for photos. While riding Everest my watch had a 5min mile pace. I giggle every time I look at my Garmin data.


----------



## Bree

AFwifelife said:


> Dang I missed out on a lot of what was going on here. It was nice spending some quality time with DH though and enjoying Disney without kids. Sorry we didn’t make it to any of the meet ups. DH was the one down on the track in WWOS so celebrating wasn’t something he was really into after the marathon. Already planning for redemption though!



Oh no! That must have been scary when it happened. I hope he is recovering well.


----------



## AFwifelife

Bree said:


> Oh no! That must have been scary when it happened. I hope he is recovering well.



I was so sad to see his text that he was tapping out and was glad to meet up to him before they carted him off. He’s at the doctors now and they don’t think it’s too serious thankfully. Looking at PT mostly for a little.


----------



## roxymama

willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?



My half read 13.57 and I was actually shocked.  I thought for sure it would be way more considering us going off course for pics/bathroom and going up to the castle and definitely not running any kind of tangents.  Was impressed we stayed relatively close to 13.1.

Answer to how I'm feeling today: my legs were more tired I think from going commando in the parks on my race day than from the actual run.  Sitting in epcot a ton the following day was really nice.  My feet did not like all the slopey roads on the back half of the half.  The inclines were way manageable, but I didn't like the tilt of the road.


----------



## Ariel484

AFwifelife said:


> Dang I missed out on a lot of what was going on here. It was nice spending some quality time with DH though and enjoying Disney without kids. Sorry we didn’t make it to any of the meet ups. DH was the one down on the track in WWOS so celebrating wasn’t something he was really into after the marathon. Already planning for redemption though!


Oh no!! Sorry that that happened but so glad he's okay.


----------



## Nole95

I've run three marathons at Disney, and each time I ended up right around 26.5.


----------



## roxymama

@AFwifelife Just saw the comment about your DH and I'm glad he is okay.  That can be really scary!


----------



## Chaitali

@AFwifelife glad he’s ok!

@roxymama inagree, the tilt of the road was really tough at times.

My Garmin showed 26.93.


----------



## ANIM8R

wdvak said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their races especially the Dopey racers.  Didn’t achieve Dopey for me this time. All went well until I caught a bug Saturday which started me off with a fever for Sunday’s marathon. Between the fever and the heat I really started struggling after I left Animal Kingdom. At ESPN I had a medic following me asking if I was ok. I kept saying yes, but I guess I was weaving. Then just about mile 20 I fainted.  They got me back to the medical tent I had just passed and that was the end for me.  Last night I felt horrible, whether from the heat or illness I don’t know, and terribly stiff and sore.  Today I’m feeling better except for the cough I’ve gotten and I’m not very sore. So yay for that training on the soreness end.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you for the encouragement this past year for trying this.  Yesterday I to,d DH that I didn’t ever want to do a marathon again. Today, as he predicted, I’m debating about trying for Dopey next year.



So sorry to hear/read this! My wife caught something similar Saturday and I caught it after that. We had to take her to the hospital for an IV Sunday night and Monday, I couldn't take two steps with feeling fatigued and light-headed. We had to call an in-room doctor because I didn't even have the strength to walk to catch an  uber to go to a urgent care clinic. If that would have happened a day earlier, there is no way I could have ran a single step.

I hope you are recovering quickly.


----------



## ckb_nc

I was over for the half. I have run plenty of races were I have nailed the distance in the past so I think the course was long. Not hugely long but long.


----------



## steph0808

I always run long at Disney - the half came in at 13.32, which I thought was decent.  The marathon was 26.92 for me last year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ckb_nc said:


> I was over for the half. I have run plenty of races were I have nailed the distance in the past so I think the course was long. Not hugely long but long.



My husband was .1 over so I doubt the course was long.


----------



## tidefan

I was at 27.42, but that included a bathroom and I forgot to stop the watch until I got to the food boxes!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Mine was around 27.1 and I also forgot to stop my watch until after the food boxes too.


----------



## Jason Bryer

willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?



I was wondering the same thing.  My GPS said 26.79. My friends was very close to mine. I tend to run in the middle the entire time. This seems like a bigger discrepancy than any other race I have run. The half’s I have run have been with .05.


----------



## TheHamm

Watching in HS for part of the full, I wondered how much distance the diversion to allow people crossing the course would add.  I noticed it in the half in Epcot when they made me go on the outside of the island, but I was too dazed to realize what was happening.  Half the people got to run the inside of the tangent, the other half the outside of the tangent, with an island of park guests being herded across hanging out in the middle.
Overall, I measured 13.7, and I know I did not run the tangents.

Also, I am ready to sign up for another race.  I did not expect that so soon.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  My GPS said 26.79. My friends was very close to mine. I tend to run in the middle the entire time. This seems like a bigger discrepancy than any other race I have run. The half’s I have run have been with .05.



If you are running in the middle of the course and following its twists and turns, you’re not running the tangents, especially with a course that tends to wind around like this one.


----------



## roxymama

My new applewatch asked me 4 different times if I was "done running" during our long wait for the chipmunks at mile 7.  I had to be real careful to touch dismiss instead of end.  It'd be cool if there could be a program for having the stopwatch time continue but you can choose "peeing", "character stop", "waiting for light" (on training runs), "stopped to say hi to a cute dog", etc., etc.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> If you are running in the middle of the course and following its twists and turns, you’re not running the tangents, especially with a course that tends to wind around like this one.



Not my image, but exactly what I wanted to convey.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Not my image, but exactly what I wanted to convey.



That works great for the visual I was trying to convey with words. I also find it very easy to stray from the tangents in the early miles of the WDW half and full. The course is so wide in places on the open road that if I let my concentration lapse for a couple of minutes I find myself running the outside of a long sweeping curve instead of cutting across its tangent like I want to.


----------



## BigEeyore

26.54 for me! 

Anyone know who the character was just before AK - guy with a hat and a pointy chin?


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> My new applewatch asked me 4 different times if I was "done running" during our long wait for the chipmunks at mile 7.  I had to be real careful to touch dismiss instead of end.  It'd be cool if there could be a program for having the stopwatch time continue but you can choose "peeing", "character stop", "waiting for light" (on training runs), "stopped to say hi to a cute dog", etc., etc.


I think of the 'moving time' on Strava or Garmin as a version of this information.  The difference between my total and moving time was about 36 minutes, which I think is about what I waited in line for 3 photos (unevenly skewed toward chipmunks!).


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> 26.54 for me!
> 
> Anyone know who the character was just before AK - guy with a hat and a pointy chin?


Bowler Hat guy from Meet the Robinsons


----------



## huskies90

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone know who the character was just before AK - guy with a hat and a pointy chin?


http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Bowler_Hat_Guy


----------



## rteetz

Our bananas were put to good use

https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a25857255/chiquita-recycles-banana-peels-disney-marathon/


----------



## huskies90

My watch tracked me at 26.85 which I think is pretty accurate taking into account character stops and bathroom breaks.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> Our bananas were put to good use
> 
> https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a25857255/chiquita-recycles-banana-peels-disney-marathon/


I was baffled by the bins when I first saw them, was there any commentary in the race guide or from announcers?  I wish I would have known there were 3 different types of box bins for things, I had already tossed a layer by the time I knew they had a distinct receptacle.  While I do believe in the laziness of people, I think too many people are sleepy, in a hurry or what not to pay attention to what was being thrown where.  I actually thought it would have been useful to have them colored cardboard, or let kids decorate them at the expo or something to make them distinct from one another.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> I was baffled by the bins when I first saw them, was there any commentary in the race guide or from announcers?  I wish I would have known there were 3 different types of box bins for things, I had already tossed a layer by the time I knew they had a distinct receptacle.  While I do believe in the laziness of people, I think too many people are sleepy, in a hurry or what not to pay attention to what was being thrown where.  I actually thought it would have been useful to have them colored cardboard, or let kids decorate them at the expo or something to make them distinct from one another.


I do believe it was in the guide but I don’t recall anything from the announcers.


----------



## PCFriar80

TheHamm said:


> I was baffled by the bins when I first saw them, was there any commentary in the race guide or from announcers?  I wish I would have known there were 3 different types of box bins for things, I had already tossed a layer by the time I knew they had a distinct receptacle.  While I do believe in the laziness of people, I think too many people are sleepy, in a hurry or what not to pay attention to what was being thrown where.  I actually thought it would have been useful to have them colored cardboard, or let kids decorate them at the expo or something to make them distinct from one another.


The bins were not very “appealing”.  That’s all I got!  Gotta split.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Simba's Girl said:


> Mine was around 27.1 and I also forgot to stop my watch until after the food boxes too.



Same. 27.1 and forgot to stop until outside of the gear check.


----------



## jennamfeo

Orlando Airport Farewell beverage.


----------



## DopeyBadger

In addition to tangents, just simply standing in a character line is going to add distance.  The GPS radius ping is about 10m on most devices.  Take a worst case scenario of it hitting the opposite side of the circle every 3 seconds.  Stand in a character line for 7 minutes and you could be looking at as much as 1400m (0.87 miles) in extra distance just from the GPS satellite trying to find you constantly.

I run the tangents as hard as I can from the front of Corral A and HMs at WDW I've gotten 13.22, 13.18, 13.20, and 13.22.  For the M I've gotten, 26.44, 26.33, 26.44, 26.40, and 26.41.  It's the winding turns in MK, AK, DHS, and WWOS that add additional mileage to my GPS trace.  But I'm not actually running 26.33-26.44 for the marathon.  In reality, I'm running really close to 26.22.  There's just little anomalies in my GPS trace that are adding in that extra distance like running through water or slightly off-road when in reality I'm still on the road.


----------



## BigEeyore

rteetz said:


> Bowler Hat guy from Meet the Robinsons





huskies90 said:


> http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Bowler_Hat_Guy



AH HA! I consider myself I pretty big Disney nerd and I was stumped on that one! (probably bc I haven't seen the movie before!).  I think he wins "most obscure character on the course" award!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Orlando Airport Farewell beverage.
> 
> View attachment 375777



My farewell drink was an iced coffee.  Clearly I have a lot to learn from you.  Next race weekend, I am hiring you as my "extra-curriculars" coach.  



DopeyBadger said:


> Stand in a character line for 7 minutes and you could be looking at as much as 1400m (0.87 miles) in extra distance just from the GPS satellite trying to find you constantly.



The chipmunk line I stood in may actually have been .87 miles long


----------



## Desdemona924

BigEeyore said:


> AH HA! I consider myself I pretty big Disney nerd and I was stumped on that one! (probably bc I haven't seen the movie before!).  I think he wins "most obscure character on the course" award!



Speaking of 'obscure' characters -  I am personally offended that in PhotoPass, the Darkwing Duck stop is called Launchpad McQuack and Friends.


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> AH HA! I consider myself I pretty big Disney nerd and I was stumped on that one! (probably bc I haven't seen the movie before!).  I think he wins "most obscure character on the course" award!


Either him or Fantasia Ostrich from Spectromagic


----------



## Novatrix

So, the entire race weekend was like something out of a Disney movie, but I can't put my finger on which one... 

Flying down to Orlando, I was feeling a bit Sneezy, but was too stubborn to see Doc. I was quite Happy to run a 5k on the first morning, but by the 2nd morning with the 10k I was becoming quite Sleepy. The race went well though, and despite feeling Bashful it was a pleasure meeting a bunch of people from Disboards at the Hurricane Hannah meetup later that day! Unfortunately, reality caught up to me the next morning, as in my rush to get to the half marathon I forgot my morning coffee so was quite Grumpy and by the 4th morning I really questioned whose Dopey idea it was to run 48.6 miles. Everything was made worth while, though, when the fairest princess in the (Disney) World put a medal around my neck.

Congrats again to all 2019 race participants, despite the weekend's ups and downs hopefully you were all able to find the fun! Safe journey as you all travel home and transition back to the real world of adulting!


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> Very much regretting not getting that black marathon weekend jacket. They had it at my hotel yesterday but not today. Oh well. I guess I'll just have to be bitter about it for the rest of my life.
> 
> Was great drinking with some people at DATW today!
> Would have been better if @croach had gotten a picture with Belle, though. Just saying.



Wasn't any way I could follow you and @jennamfeo. 



roxymama said:


> My new applewatch asked me 4 different times if I was "done running" during our long wait for the chipmunks at mile 7.  I had to be real careful to touch dismiss instead of end.  It'd be cool if there could be a program for having the stopwatch time continue but you can choose "peeing", "character stop", "waiting for light" (on training runs), "stopped to say hi to a cute dog", etc., etc.



Seven chipmunks at mile 7? 



rteetz said:


> Either him or Fantasia Ostrich from Spectromagic



I wasn't sure who it was so I just sent a picture for text group and let you all figure it out.


----------



## rteetz

Also if anyone is still flying out tomorrow or whenever the airport store has a bunch of merchandise left. Pins, magnets, hats, shirts, water bottles.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Wasn't any way I could follow you and @jennamfeo.



For real. Pretty sure you’re jealous that @jennamfeo and Belle are BFFs now, tho ...


----------



## Mr. Drauer

I know


Keels said:


> For real. Pretty sure you’re jealous that @jennamfeo and Belle are BFFs now, tho ...


 I know I am - Belle has always been my girl.


----------



## ZellyB

Mr. Drauer said:


> I know
> 
> I know I am - Belle has always been my girl.



As long as it's provencial Belle!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> As long as it's provencial Belle!



But Christmas Belle the best.


----------



## rteetz

Cool video about the medals

https://www.wftv.com/video?videoId=903749234&videoVersion=1.0&anvt=13


----------



## WiredForFlight

Had a wonderful time running my first 5k. Definitely looking at going next year and running more events.


----------



## Jason Bryer

roxymama said:


> My new applewatch asked me 4 different times if I was "done running" during our long wait for the chipmunks at mile 7.  I had to be real careful to touch dismiss instead of end.  It'd be cool if there could be a program for having the stopwatch time continue but you can choose "peeing", "character stop", "waiting for light" (on training runs), "stopped to say hi to a cute dog", etc., etc.



You can turn off the remind to start and stop workout. You can also turn off the auto stop when you paused. I am glad I remembered to do this before the marathon. Once I realized my distance tracker was off i started to figure my pace based upon my timer and the mile markers. My goal was sub 4 hours which I achieved with 3.5 minutes to spare. The last 2.5 miles were really hard and if I went on my watches average pace I would have thought I had more time to spare. Once I reached the board walk I kept saying to myself: “if I don’t stop I can do it”. What I love about this race the end. Great support when it gets really hard.


----------



## Rundugrun

Jason Bryer said:


> You can turn off the remind to start and stop workout. You can also turn off the auto stop when you paused. I am glad I remembered to do this before the marathon. Once I realized my distance tracker was off i started to figure my pace based upon my timer and the mile markers. My goal was sub 4 hours which I achieved with 3.5 minutes to spare. The last 2.5 miles were really hard and if I went on my watches average pace I would have thought I had more time to spare. Once I reached the board walk I kept saying to myself: “if I don’t stop I can do it”. What I love about this race the end. Great support when it gets really hard.


If you use a garmin I also recommend you turn off the auto lap feature since it will be different than the official mile markers. I’m glad I got that advice before the race, although I somehow completely missed miles 20 and 25 with manual lap tracker.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Cool video about the medals
> 
> https://www.wftv.com/video?videoId=903749234&videoVersion=1.0&anvt=13



For a minute I thought I saw Billy in that video...hehe


----------



## DopeyBadger

Z-Knight said:


> For a minute I thought I saw Billy in that video...hehe



At 1:16?  Or something else?


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes 

Is this you? My DH recorded the news coverage of the race and I’m watching it now.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Is this you? My DH recorded the news coverage of the race and I’m watching it now.
> 
> View attachment 375871


That’s for sure @LSUlakes!!


----------



## roxymama

@jennamfeo Are you hands back to normal color or do you still have red pom-pom tattoos?


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> That’s for sure @LSUlakes!!



He’s the only DIS member I saw. They only covered the marathon until 9am. We were in line for Everest, but they had cameras as you head towards dinoland.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Is this you? My DH recorded the news coverage of the race and I’m watching it now.
> 
> View attachment 375871



That’s definitely Jerry with an Old Elephant Foot IPA in hand!


----------



## garneska

I mentioned I was celebrating by decorating my birthday cake at amorette’s.


----------



## mankle30

lhermiston said:


> RUNDISNEY ALL-STARS!!
> 
> Let’s keep it real simple, for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I just wanna know...how’s everyone holding up? It’s been a long weekend and today was especially toasty.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who participated in any way, shape or form this weekend.



SAFD: I didn't have as much trouble with the heat as some others did, despite coming from a cold-weather region. I took care to hydrate a lot during the race and I did some heat acclimatization runs before going to Florida (and even in Florida). 



pluto377 said:


> PW for me today (personal worst). But it’s done. I can say I did it. And seriously, never again!!!



A personal worst for me too, although I'm already raring to go for redemption! 



willrunfordisney117 said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask!
> 
> For those of you who use GPS tracking when you run, what did yours say for the length of your run? Mine was 26.98. I was just slightly ahead of the markers for the first few miles but it just got more and more off as time went on. I know bathroom breaks and pacing while waiting for my friend during bathroom breaks would add a little bit, but that seems like a lot. I heard a couple other people remark that they thought the markers were off from their GPS too. What could account for the difference?



26.75 miles. Ran off course three times to "dehydrate."


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> @jennamfeo Are you hands back to normal color or do you still have red pom-pom tattoos?


Hahaha. They are back to normal! But I brought the Pom-Poms home with me to hang next to my medals!


----------



## pluto377

Got home yesterday evening after a lengthy delay in baltimore due to some kind of issue with the southwest computer system.  Just wanted to add some final thoughts on the weekend.

Thanks to everyone on this thread for entertaining me over the past bunch of months and providing so much amazing, useful info!  Thanks to all the volunteers who did a great job all weekend!  Thanks to all the folks in the medical tents!  I would not have survived the marathon without a ton of biofreeze, three ice bags (for my head and back) and pre-race tylenol because I woke up feeling sick.

I had a fabulous week and an awesome time running.  I'm so glad I decided to stop for a ton of characters and ride everest.  Totally worth it to just have fun and soak in the whole experience!

Next year, I'm hoping to go back and run the 10K (maybe 5K too).  I won't be doing Dopey again because I just don't enjoy the marathon distance at all.  It's just too tough on my body and training takes a lot of time away from my family.  I also don't like feeling like I HAVE to go running.  When I train for a 10K I feel like it's still fun because I can miss a run and not stress over it.  Training for a marathon feels like a job and I don't need another one of those!

Strangely the four early wakeups didn't bother me at all.  I found it very easy to jump out of bed and get ready.  What I really hated was the waiting around part beforehand.  It's just too dang long!  My favorite morning was the 10K when I got on a late bus (not by choice, it took a while to arrive at AKL) and didn't arrive until 4:30.  That was  the perfect amount of waiting.

As far as how I'm holding up- every day is getting easier to move around.  I went to the gym today and just walked on the treadmill for 30 minutes to loosen everything up.  Hoping to do a slow jog tomorrow.

Anyway, hope to continue chatting with everyone in the 2020 thread!


----------



## PrincessV

I never have time during race weekends to keep up with the DIS, so I'm 30-some pages behind. I'll circle back and try to catch up, but for now, here's my race weekend wrap-up:

Expo: I came, I saw, I left.  I think I got there around 2pm-ish, got right in to pick up bibs (3 separate registrations for 5K, 10K and marathon), popped over to get shirts, and right into the merch building to buy a mug and a couple magnets. Quick, easy, no lines, no crowds!

5K (aka Winter): Cold. Very cold. Wore every layer I brought for that race and threw away none. I've once again come home with a pile of "throw-away" clothes.  Had a great time, though - strolled around with friends and took around 2 hours to finish! Character lines didn't seem bad, especially at the end.

10K (aka Fall): Still cold. Marginally warmer than the 5K, but I actually did some running, so I warmed up. Two layers on top, plus a warm hat and mittens, and was just right; actually threw away a throw-away blanket! If you saw a ton of penguins on the course, that was my running group. Had a ton of fun, took a lot of pics.

Day Off (aka Saturday, aka Spring): What an absolutely gorgeous FL winter day! My legs and feet said "no" to park time, so I lounged late into the morning, then hit Disney Springs for lunch and a little shopping before an early dinner at my resort.

Marathon (aka Summer): I was sooooo happy to see that forecast! No layers! No shivering! No tight, cold muscles! And I ran the race of my life up to mile 15ish: comfortably hitting a big PR pace. And then it all fell apart.  Some questionable meals in the previous days started to haunt my gut and I was so nauseous, I could not run at all for most of a mile. And slowing down somehow made the sun and heat feel worse. I had a hard time taking in any gels, the Powerade was super watered down on Osceola, and my blood sugar dropped hard. It was really awful for a long time. All I wanted was a Sprite and I thought if I could just get to DHS, I'd buy one on Sunset, but when I got there, the lunch lines were impossibly long. I texted my desperation to friends who were cheering on the BW and just kept trudging along until I got to them. They had an ice-cold Sprite waiting for me and I don't think I've never been more thankful for something! I started sipping and sat down right there for a while, and started feeling better and better. Finally got up and kept going, and by the time I got into WS, I felt like a new person! I took the lack of a line at Fife & Drum as a sign from the Universe, grabbed a beer there and felt better and better with each sip. In retrospect, I think my blood sugar was dangerously low and the combination of carbs in the Sprite and beer, plus soothing bubbles, made all the difference. I finished reasonably strong, all things considered. 

I never felt as overheated as I'm used to running through FL summers, but it was pretty warm and I know medical worked their butts off that day! I saw some scary stuff out there and spent a lot of time asking folks if they were okay and sending good thoughts to strangers who seemed in need. Once I got into my car and cranked the AC, I felt fine, so I think my issues were mainly nutritional. Disappointing to clock my worst marathon time ever, given how well I was doing for the first 15 miles, but I'm happy now that I finished at all.

CONGRATS to all who participated in this Race Weekend for ALL Seasons! It was a challenging weekend and I think you're all winners!


----------



## JeffW

Back to work today and spent the flight last night looking for my next race. This really is an addiction    I was pretty stiff after sitting on a plane for 4 hours, but most of the aches and pains have died down today.

I managed to clock 26.41 for the marathon, watching tangents closely, no bathroom breaks, and 5 pictures which basically had no lines.  Those big sweeping turns right after the start, and coming into TTC can really add distance quickly.  I was basically at 13.2 on my watch when I hit the HM marker.  If you use Garmin Connect, click into the activity, zoom in as much as you can on the map, put it in satellite view, and pan around in WWoS.  You'll see that the red line tracking your path routinely disconnects from the actual path or road in the satellite view.  Some of the deviations can be entertaining (like showing you running through a building).


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Hahaha. They are back to normal! But I brought the Pom-Poms home with me to hang next to my medals!



I kept my bird, but Fritz started molting around mile 10 or so.  He also lost an eye.   
I think I'll steal your idea and perch him on my medal stand (good eye facing out!)


----------



## rteetz

Well the weekend caught up to me and I have a cold.


----------



## TheHamm

JeffW said:


> Back to work today and spent the flight last night looking for my next race. This really is an addiction    I was pretty stiff after sitting on a plane for 4 hours, but most of the aches and pains have died down today.


I spent my first day back at work making a plot of elevations for two races under consideration.  I am willing to admit this may be a problem.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

How long can I use "I just ran a marthon" excuse to eat whatever I want?


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> How long can I use "I just ran a marthon" excuse to eat whatever I want?



Literally forever.


----------



## Barca33Runner

run.minnie.miles said:


> How long can I use "I just ran a marthon" excuse to eat whatever I want?



At least one more day for me. Currently on the way to lunch at Sana’a.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Well the weekend caught up to me and I have a cold.


Feel better Ryan!


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> I kept my bird, but Fritz started molting around mile 10 or so.  He also lost an eye.
> I think I'll steal your idea and perch him on my medal stand (good eye facing out!)



Give him an eye patch and put a pirate on his shoulder!


----------



## TheHamm

In July, SAFD question was about goals.  I appreciate the question as reflection is a good thing and I am not great at it unless I write things down, which I rarely do.


TheHamm said:


> SAFD- Goals
> (1) arrive as scheduled [looking at you, Delta]
> (2) remain calm as the above is unlikely based on previous trips to either North American Disney parks
> (3) remember that a day at Disney without kids is not something to be guilty about, and that I do not need to do everything as I am going to run the next day
> (4) Show up for half marathon in enough time to have a cup of coffee and go to the bathroom before the start [previous rD fail]
> (5) Enjoy the run, enjoy the company if I run with a friend,  take in the scenery, enjoy my body being able to keep in motion, reflect on my ability to take time to train for it, to pay for it, to have family to watch my kids [who are likely in bed but having a great weekend] so I can go without them, bask in sunrise and a totally different climate.  It is a privileged to be able to run this event.
> (6) finish the run.  No time goals at this point, just go.  If I keep myself healthy and maintain the current fitness, I will finish.  If I get on board with an actual structured plan, I will be better off!
> (7) keep moving all day.... at least until bedtime!


Overall, I achieved these goals.  But if I am honest, I developed a time goal somewhere between July and January, and did not even come close.  It has spurred me on to thinking about 'what now?' which I think is probably healthy.  So I am curious, how long do you all wait post race to decide if you are doing another or not?


----------



## Z-Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> At 1:16?  Or something else?


yeah...lol, for one second, but then noticed he was not as shaggy as you.


----------



## Jason Bryer

TheHamm said:


> So I am curious, how long do you all wait post race to decide if you are doing another or not?



Since I entered the NYC marathon lottery yesterday, the answer for me is 2 days.


----------



## Chaitali

Out of curiosity, does anyone know when the balloon ladies started the marathon?  I know there had been some discussion before the race about whether they would still start around 6:30 given the small number of participants.


----------



## ZellyB

I was tracking one of them. She started at 6:16


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> Well the weekend caught up to me and I have a cold.


Hope you feel better quickly.  I got a sore throat the morning after I got home but it's already gone.  The best was waking up before work and there's a Smoothie King half a mile away and I thought I should get up and walk over to get a smoothie.  And then I stood up and said I'm not walking anywhere!  But I am walking about a mile each way to the Spurs-Mavericks tonight, might just be walking slower tonight than usual.


----------



## Chaitali

ZellyB said:


> I was tracking one of them. She started at 6:16


Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm sorry if I got any of you sick.

As for me ... I'm headed back to Cabana Bay to grab my stuff so that I can head to the airport. More thoughts when I get home (assuming I have time to both think and type), but for now ... this was a good trip, but it's my last one for a while. I can't do another solo trip, and Beth still has another 2.5 years of school. So no more Disney for me for a little bit .


----------



## wdvak

ANIM8R said:


> So sorry to hear/read this! My wife caught something similar Saturday and I caught it after that. We had to take her to the hospital for an IV Sunday night and Monday, I couldn't take two steps with feeling fatigued and light-headed. We had to call an in-room doctor because I didn't even have the strength to walk to catch an  uber to go to a urgent care clinic. If that would have happened a day earlier, there is no way I could have ran a single step.
> 
> I hope you are recovering quickly.



Doing fairly well race recovery-wise.  You are right about the fatigue with this. Between feeling tired and the cough I’ve only been up for partial days at the park. At least I’m still down here having fun, guess I reall can’t complain.

I hope both of you are doing better.


----------



## wdvak

roxymama said:


> My new applewatch asked me 4 different times if I was "done running" during our long wait for the chipmunks at mile 7.  I had to be real careful to touch dismiss instead of end.  It'd be cool if there could be a program for having the stopwatch time continue but you can choose "peeing", "character stop", "waiting for light" (on training runs), "stopped to say hi to a cute dog", etc., etc.



I always lock mine so I don’t accidentally turn it off. And I agree about needing to have those extra programmable spots


----------



## PCFriar80

Add me to the list of one with a post race weekend cold, but this is the right place to be!  Looking forward to getting home tomorrow.  For those of you with post race illnesses, I will not “like” your posts but hope all get better quick!


----------



## Kyle83

So has anyone else had issues getting their PhotoPass pictures or is it just taking forever for them to load? I’ve had the 5k and 10k for several days, the marathon pictures came in this morning but I am completely missing all of the photos from the half marathon. I even went and entered my bib number again just to make sure it was put in correctly and nothing came up. Is anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## wdvak

Kyle83 said:


> So has anyone else had issues getting their PhotoPass pictures or is it just taking forever for them to load? I’ve had the 5k and 10k for several days, the marathon pictures came in this morning but I am completely missing all of the photos from the half marathon. I even went and entered my bib number again just to make sure it was put in correctly and nothing came up. Is anyone else experiencing the same?




I got all of mine by last night.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I never get photopass and now I'm regretting it... I have a few pictures from the marathon that I may _need_ to buy! Does anyone know how much each picture is? (I am sure I can look it up too...)


----------



## Chaitali

At the airport ready to head home to frigid temps . I did get a marathon I did it shirt at the airport shop.  They had plenty of shirts, both men’s and women’s cuts, as well as magnets, pins and water bottles.  But the women working there said today is probably the last day they would have marathon stuff available.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I never get photopass and now I'm regretting it... I have a few pictures from the marathon that I may _need_ to buy! Does anyone know how much each picture is? (I am sure I can look it up too...)


If I am looking at it correctly its like $16.95 but I could be wrong. With my AP I get the photos so I am not sure how it works otherwise.


----------



## Novatrix

Kyle83 said:


> So has anyone else had issues getting their PhotoPass pictures or is it just taking forever for them to load? I’ve had the 5k and 10k for several days, the marathon pictures came in this morning but I am completely missing all of the photos from the half marathon. I even went and entered my bib number again just to make sure it was put in correctly and nothing came up. Is anyone else experiencing the same?



Me. It looks like most of my 5k pictures turned up, but I only have 1 from the 10k and none from the half or the full. I know I was talking with one of the photopass photographers at one point during the marathon, and she said their system had been acting really buggy lately and kept crashing. That may be leading to delays.


----------



## PCFriar80

run.minnie.miles said:


> I never get photopass and now I'm regretting it... I have a few pictures from the marathon that I may _need_ to buy! Does anyone know how much each picture is? (I am sure I can look it up too...)


I bought two 5x7 pictures last year and it cost me $14 including tax and shipping.  It’s relatively cheap compared to the other service that runDisney used prior to that.


----------



## pluto377

I'm still missing a few pictures.  Ones I know I took with characters.  Hope they turn up!

Also I forgot to add in my wrap up post- but what was with the buses not having a/c?!  My bus back from the marathon had no a/c and I tell you that driver is lucky no one got sick on the bus.  It was miserable and I was feeling like I might barf.  Not cool!


----------



## lhermiston

run.minnie.miles said:


> I never get photopass and now I'm regretting it... I have a few pictures from the marathon that I may _need_ to buy! Does anyone know how much each picture is? (I am sure I can look it up too...)



You can buy a single day photo pass and get all of your marathon photos (plus any park/ride photos from later that day). I don’t remember the exact cost, but I did it in 2017 and it makes sense if you want more than 2-3 photos.


----------



## mankle30

Chaitali said:


> At the airport ready to head home to frigid temps . I did get a marathon I did it shirt at the airport shop.  They had plenty of shirts, both men’s and women’s cuts, as well as magnets, pins and water bottles.  But the women working there said today is probably the last day they would have marathon stuff available.



I'm back in the frozen land of Canadia. Also got an "I Did It!" shirt at the World of Disney store in Disney Springs. I suffered a lot in the marathon and felt like I needed some swag!


----------



## lhermiston

Back in Iowa. I’ll reminisce and reflect more later (and there might be one last SAFD), but for now I just want to thank everyone who contributed to making this an awesome race weekend. The camaraderie before, during and after the races added another layer of fun to the whole experience. It was great to put faces and names to screen names. 

You are all truly runDisney All-Stars.


----------



## LdyStormy76

pluto377 said:


> I'm still missing a few pictures.  Ones I know I took with characters.  Hope they turn up!
> 
> Also I forgot to add in my wrap up post- but what was with the buses not having a/c?!  My bus back from the marathon had no a/c and I tell you that driver is lucky no one got sick on the bus.  It was miserable and I was feeling like I might barf.  Not cool!



Wonder if we were on the same bus back on Sunday. I was sitting there resting my head against the seat in front of me with my eyes closed waiting for the bus to finish loading so we could get moving.  All I wanted was to cool off.


----------



## Rory CB

run.minnie.miles said:


> I never get photopass and now I'm regretting it... I have a few pictures from the marathon that I may _need_ to buy! Does anyone know how much each picture is? (I am sure I can look it up too...)


I still have room for 3 bibs on my photopass - happy to add your bib and send them to you...


----------



## Rory CB

SarahDisney said:


> I'm sorry if I got any of you sick.
> 
> As for me ... I'm headed back to Cabana Bay to grab my stuff so that I can head to the airport. More thoughts when I get home (assuming I have time to both think and type), but for now ... this was a good trip, but it's my last one for a while. I can't do another solo trip, and Beth still has another 2.5 years of school. So no more Disney for me for a little bit .


Random - I was reading your past race reports, I am 99% certain I saw you on the bus to AK on Friday...


----------



## huskies90

I got all my marathon pics and all but my castle pic for the half. I will give it another day or so and then email them. It should be pretty easy to find. I know exactly the time I was there and had on a easily identifiable outfit.


----------



## willrunfordisney117

pluto377 said:


> I just don't enjoy the marathon distance at all.  It's just too tough on my body and training takes a lot of time away from my family.  I also don't like feeling like I HAVE to go running.  When I train for a 10K I feel like it's still fun because I can miss a run and not stress over it.  Training for a marathon feels like a job and I don't need another one of those!



This! I'm so happy to say I have run a marathon, but I really don't know if I'll ever run another. I have a 20 mile race in 6 weeks and I'm regretting it! I'm hoping by next week or so I'll be feeling better about it.


----------



## pluto377

LdyStormy76 said:


> Wonder if we were on the same bus back on Sunday. I was sitting there resting my head against the seat in front of me with my eyes closed waiting for the bus to finish loading so we could get moving.  All I wanted was to cool off.



Was it a bus to AKL around 1pm?


----------



## croach

If you're interested in this kind of stuff - finisher info:

Female - 5,980
Male - 5,988

Elite - 17
A - 887
B - 912 
C - 1,788
D - 1,660
E - 1,205
F - 3,565
G - 756
H - 1,176

Lot of people who moved up in corrals. Some legitimately at runner relations(you can guess by their finish time) and a lot who corral jumped.

There were 5,239 Dopey and 837 Goofy runners who finished the marathon.

395 runners from Brazil, 1 from Afghanistan.


----------



## John VN

croach said:


> If you're interested in this kind of stuff - finisher info:
> 
> Female - 5,980
> Male - 5,988
> 
> Elite - 17
> A - 887
> B - 912
> C - 1,788
> D - 1,660
> E - 1,205
> F - 3,565
> G - 756
> H - 1,176
> 
> Lot of people who moved up in corrals. Some legitimately at runner relations(you can guess by their finish time) and a lot who corral jumped.
> 
> There were 5,239 Dopey and 837 Goofy runners who finished the marathon.
> 
> 395 runners from Brazil, 1 from Afghanistan.



M&M McFlurry and 4 Espresso shot -  1   

McFlurry John


----------



## Smilelea

As of today about 2:30 pm, it looked like all of my pics from the half had come through. I had most of them by last night but I was missing the castle pic and my Maleficent pic.


----------



## SarahDisney

Rory CB said:


> Random - I was reading your past race reports, I am 99% certain I saw you on the bus to AK on Friday...



Very possible. Bus from Boardwalk around 10:15-10:30ish? Would be crazy funny if it actually was me!


----------



## Rory CB

SarahDisney said:


> Very possible. Bus from Boardwalk around 10:15-10:30ish? Would be crazy funny if it actually was me!


Yeah, that was around the time and it was from Boardwalk... our group was in the 4 seats facing each other at the back


----------



## LdyStormy76

pluto377 said:


> Was it a bus to AKL around 1pm?



Yes. I was on the bus by 1:23 and texting DH that I had survived. That bus sat there forever!


----------



## Bree

If you bought this mug, don’t put it the dishwasher (copied from FB). I have one so I’ll need to make sure I protect it from DH.


----------



## steph0808

I know there was one corral jumper at the front of B. She had on a Dopey bib and a B sticker over the original corral letter. It was a very similar font but one glance and I knew it was different. I assume she would have been caught by the balloon ladies if she didn't move up.


----------



## PrincessV

croach said:


> If you're interested in this kind of stuff - finisher info:
> 
> Female - 5,980
> Male - 5,988
> 
> Elite - 17
> A - 887
> B - 912
> C - 1,788
> D - 1,660
> E - 1,205
> F - 3,565
> G - 756
> H - 1,176


Do those corral numbers include Dopeys and Goofys, or just marathon-only? I ask because I feel like corral F was around 7,000 with all combined - so only half finished? Yikes! Or am I totally misinterpreting numbers? Math is not my jam lol!



Bree said:


> If you bought this mug, don’t put it the dishwasher (copied from FB). I have one so I’ll need to make sure I protect it from DH.
> 
> View attachment 375946


OH NO!!!! Mine is sitting in the dishwasher right now, but it hasn't been run yet. I'll pull it tonight - thanks for the heads up! And so sorry for yours. It's insane that they even make a mug that can't go in the dishwasher these days.


----------



## PrincessV

steph0808 said:


> I know there was one corral jumper at the front of B. She had on a Dopey bib and a B sticker over the original corral letter. It was a very similar font but one glance and I knew it was different. I assume she would have been caught by the balloon ladies if she didn't move up.


Folks who legitimately have their corral changed at Runner Relations get a sticker to change the corral on their bibs, so it could likely have been that.


----------



## jhoannam

Do we know what percentage that started finished the marathon?


----------



## Ariel484

steph0808 said:


> I know there was one corral jumper at the front of B. She had on a Dopey bib and a B sticker over the original corral letter. *It was a very similar font but one glance and I knew it was different.* I assume she would have been caught by the balloon ladies if she didn't move up.


Wow, so she may have made her own sticker? That's...thorough prep.  And ridiculous to have thought it through that much ahead of time, I mean really.


----------



## Bree

PrincessV said:


> Do those corral numbers include Dopeys and Goofys, or just marathon-only? I ask because I feel like corral F was around 7,000 with all combined - so only half finished? Yikes! Or am I totally misinterpreting numbers? Math is not my jam lol!
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!! Mine is sitting in the dishwasher right now, but it hasn't been run yet. I'll pull it tonight - thanks for the heads up! And so sorry for yours. It's insane that they even make a mug that can't go in the dishwasher these days.



That’s not mine! It was from a post I saw on Facebook. I just need to hide it from my DH. He’s good at putting stuff into dishwashers that shouldn’t be there.


----------



## rteetz

I just realized that Dopey was my 25th runDisney medal!  

(Technically if we count the virtual shorts it’s 29 but those aren’t actual races)


----------



## steph0808

PrincessV said:


> Folks who legitimately have their corral changed at Runner Relations get a sticker to change the corral on their bibs, so it could likely have been that.



Interesting - I did not know that! 

That could have been the case, but I don't think so.


----------



## ZellyB

Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?


I bought the 10k and 1/2 magnets but we’re still here so won’t have an answer for you until tomorrow.  I guess I could walk around the parking lot and try them out on some cars but not sure how that would go with Disney security.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?


They won't stick to some cars. I know people have issues with that with their AP magnets. I didn't buy a magnet this year though to help if its a change in material or anything.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?



I have it, and DH stuck it to our garage door. No issues.


----------



## TeeterTots

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?


I bought one and it’s sticking to my medal rack!


----------



## tigger536

croach said:


> If you're interested in this kind of stuff - finisher info:
> 
> Female - 5,980
> Male - 5,988
> 
> Elite - 17
> A - 887
> B - 912
> C - 1,788
> D - 1,660
> E - 1,205
> F - 3,565
> G - 756
> H - 1,176
> 
> Lot of people who moved up in corrals. Some legitimately at runner relations(you can guess by their finish time) and a lot who corral jumped.
> 
> There were 5,239 Dopey and 837 Goofy runners who finished the marathon.
> 
> 395 runners from Brazil, 1 from Afghanistan.



How do you figure in the corral jumping?  Yes I saw a little of this, but if you are going by finish time alone, I had a POT that put me in A/C for Dopey (original placement, no RR visit needed) and my "goal" was to be one of the last finishers of each race (we hung around in Epcot before finishing for this purpose) and also rode rides, drinks, etc. So a finish time outside of the bounds for the corral placement doesn't necessarily mean a jumper.  Could be someone having too much fun.


----------



## croach

PrincessV said:


> Do those corral numbers include Dopeys and Goofys, or just marathon-only? I ask because I feel like corral F was around 7,000 with all combined - so only half finished? Yikes! Or am I totally misinterpreting numbers? Math is not my jam lol!



It does include Goofy and Dopey. And the SAG list wasn’t that long so think if have just felt like 7,000. 



tigger536 said:


> How do you figure in the corral jumping?  Yes I saw a little of this, but if you are going by finish time alone, I had a POT that put me in A/C for Dopey (original placement, no RR visit needed) and my "goal" was to be one of the last finishers of each race (we hung around in Epcot before finishing for this purpose) and also rode rides, drinks, etc. So a finish time outside of the bounds for the corral placement doesn't necessarily mean a jumper.  Could be someone having too much fun.



They give you the clock time and the net time on the finishers page. So if you started right at the front of A you should have the same times. But if you were say the ballon ladies you should have a difference of like 45 minutes between the two. So I just put all the finishers in a spreadsheet, calculated the difference in the two times, figured out their corral from their bib number and from there it’s easy to see who started ahead of their corral. Now some the runners could have had there corrals changed at runner relations and their times are pretty obvious as to why. The rest - well who knows but I think a lot of them jumped.


----------



## mankle30

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?



We've stuck a couple to our fridge and they are sticking.


----------



## croach

jhoannam said:


> Do we know what percentage that started finished the marathon?



If looks to be around 97%. 324 people didn’t finish for non-medical reasons so could be a little lower since don’t know those that didn’t finish for medical reasons. (H/t to @Keels fir the SAG list). And that’s just for people that started the race.


----------



## SarahDisney

Question - is trying to trip someone who you see corral jumping too mean?
There was a guy who I could see was clearly trying to get to the tape to go under it to the next corral (I didn't see his bib, so I don't know where he was supposed to be, if he was just too late to get into his corral  or he was actually trying to corral jump) and I really wanted to trip him, but with my luck I would have ended up injuring myself and not him.
Of course, then I saw him actually make it under the tape and I was annoyed (although thankfully the annoyed feeling went away quickly ... can't let other people's bad behavior ruin my race). I hope he ended up getting stuck behind a large group of walkers. He deserved that.

(Also ... I'm back at work today and I definitely should have stayed in Florida for longer)


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> (Also ... I'm back at work today and I definitely should have stayed in Florida for longer)


S A M E


----------



## DopeyBadger

ZellyB said:


> I was tracking one of them. She started at 6:16



Well looks like they chose option 2 then, "Scenario 2 - They keep the rate of runners across the starting line constant and thus the last runner will not cross at 6:31am."

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/page-474#post-60054528

Nice to see the math work out to predict the balloon lady would cross at 6:16am based on rate of runners crossing.  Unfortunate to see that they didn't maintain the same timing at 6:31am like I had hoped.  An important thing for me to remember for next year.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Question - is trying to trip someone who you see corral jumping too mean?
> There was a guy who I could see was clearly trying to get to the tape to go under it to the next corral (I didn't see his bib, so I don't know where he was supposed to be, if he was just too late to get into his corral  or he was actually trying to corral jump) and I really wanted to trip him, but with my luck I would have ended up injuring myself and not him.
> Of course, then I saw him actually make it under the tape and I was annoyed (although thankfully the annoyed feeling went away quickly ... can't let other people's bad behavior ruin my race). I hope he ended up getting stuck behind a large group of walkers. He deserved that.
> 
> (Also ... I'm back at work today and I definitely should have stayed in Florida for longer)



Tripping might be over the line, but there's nothing wrong with a sharp elbow to the ribs


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> Tripping might be over the line, but there's nothing wrong with a sharp elbow to the ribs


2 minutes for tripping and 2 minutes for elbowing.  A double minor from where I come from!


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> 2 minutes for tripping and 2 minutes for elbowing.  A double minor from where I come from!



Hell, might as well take a swing at them and make it a 5-minute major


----------



## ZellyB

Thanks for the magnet replies. Might just be my car. I'll check on some other surfaces later.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> Well looks like they chose option 2 then, "Scenario 2 - They keep the rate of runners across the starting line constant and thus the last runner will not cross at 6:31am."
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/page-474#post-60054528
> 
> Nice to see the math work out to predict the balloon lady would cross at 6:16am based on rate of runners crossing.  Unfortunate to see that they didn't maintain the same timing at 6:31am like I had hoped.  An important thing for me to remember for next year.


Ditto. I'm so used to it taking an hour for all to cross the start line, it never occurred to me that it might be less this time. Even in WDW races I ran with smaller fields, it still took an hour because they took more time between corrals. I never saw the sweep in the marathon, but I was apparently a lot closer to it than I thought.


----------



## mankle30

FFigawi said:


> Hell, might as well take a swing at them and make it a 5-minute major



Just be careful not to get a game misconduct.

But on that note . . . what an interesting thought to add bodychecking to a marathon. You get caught going beyond simple checking, they add 2 minutes to your time or make you sit by the side of the road for 2 minutes. But will someone use that 2 minutes of sitting as a way to keep yourself fresh. Oh the strategies!


----------



## ZellyB

Marathon Weekend Trip Report is underway for anyone who'd like to read along.  

A Ghostly, Incredible, Totally Wicked Trip Report


----------



## DustyWA

Congrats to everyone that ran marathon weekend.  I thoroughly enjoyed doing Dopey.  I mostly made good on my goal to stop at all the character stops (I missed a few that I didn't see until I was already passing them) and the races didn't really interfere with my park time before, during, or after the race weekend.  I didn't do my intended TOT ride or an alcohol stop on the marathon.  I ran the half a little harder than intended and followed it with an unexpected trip to Magic Kingdom that afternoon.  Between that and the heat on Sunday, I was ready to skip all that and get to the finish of the marathon.

My only real regret from marathon weekend was from Tuesday night.  DW and I had reservations at Artist Point for the only non-kid time we were going to have during the trip.  In my stupidity, I got us on a bus to Fort Wilderness instead of Wilderness Lodge.  Instead of having dinner together on our last night in Disney World, we got to spend the night riding buses around the resort.


----------



## rteetz

I present a trip report!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/j...-weekend-2019-report-updated-1-17-19.3729898/


----------



## ZellyB

PrincessV said:


> Ditto. I'm so used to it taking an hour for all to cross the start line, it never occurred to me that it might be less this time. Even in WDW races I ran with smaller fields, it still took an hour because they took more time between corrals. I never saw the sweep in the marathon, but I was apparently a lot closer to it than I thought.



Yeah, there was a guy at Thirsty River in AK getting a drink talking about it.  He was a little worried about it, although he should have still been well ahead at that point.


----------



## Kyle4858

Hello all,

Still new to these boards but learning quite a bit. Finished Dopey Challenge this past week after running my first Disney race this past Fall : the W & D Two Course Challenge. My favorite part was running through the parks (Magic Kingdom +++) and stopping for pics with the characters. I too did not enjoy trying to navigate around participants who walked two and three abreast promptly out of the gate and were more likely than not, in corrals that should not have been in. I suppose my biggest annoyance was (I hope this does not come across as rude or disparaging) the annoying blonde announcer who endlessly screams into the microphone ranting about mylar blankets. She also did this at the W & D races - not funny then nor was it amusing this past weekend. She probably wouldn't be that bad if the didn't scream into the microphone. I was relieved that she was not at the 10k - but alas - she was back for the half and for the full. I just find her antics to be distracting and takes away from what otherwise was an awesome and "magical" weekend. It was great to run and meet up with so many other runners and look forward to more Disney races to come.

 - Kyle


----------



## Simba's Girl

SAFD on Thursday: I'm assuming I missed this one because I was running the marathon in the bowels of hell, but yes the heat affected me tremendously despite the fact that I was well hydrated before hand. I think it had to do with my diet and my electrolyte balance since every time I got a heat cramp I would take nutrition and they would go away. Next year, because I'm out for revenge, I will know better so I can do better. I do seriously think I was on the edge of heat illness though, nausea and not quite right in the head at the end of the race. Felt much better after that Powerade and sitting down for a bit. Every time I passed a Parade Bus I wanted to get on that thing so bad, every time I passed a FAR too easy to cheat section of the race, the devil in my head was luring me to do it, but of course I just kept plugging along no matter what.

Re: Corral jumping assumptions. Not for nothing but I was appropriately corralled in F and well trained (I only missed 2 training days and neither of them were long runs). The weather affected me SO much that my pace suffered tremendously. It was a miracle I finished ahead of the Balloon Ladies TBH, but I did and got an "official" time. So YEAH! I think before we make assumptions about corral jumpers we need to consider that not everyone will have the same goals in this type of race in particular or have a race go 100%, or even 50% their way and yet they will likely endure it because that's what marathoners do. We endure.

Also a heads up: Look at your guest folios, there were 2 charges on ours from WWOS that were fraudulent as in there was no way I was purchasing anything while running a marathon and no way we purchased anything when we weren't even near WWOS that day. Already reached out to guest relations about it but I thought I'd mention it here for you all.


----------



## kydisneyfans

rteetz said:


> Well the weekend caught up to me and I have a cold.



Did the 5, 10 and half. Noticed some drainage Thursday, felt OK Friday, and thought I would die Saturday about 2/3 through. Got some mucinex and just stayed in bed the rest of the day. We flew home Sunday and I hit the clinic as soon as we landed as my ears never "popped" during altitude changes. Was diagnosed with a double ear infection, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection, bronchitis, and an asthma flare. Still not recovered but am at least feeling human today.

My wife did not participate and came back with bronchitis and an ear infection, our son ran the 5 and 10 with me and is currently sick at the clinic with similar symptoms. Our doc has another frequent RunDisney participant-she just told our son that person was in the office on Monday with exactly the same symptoms. 

At least we had fun, was able to complete the races, and mostly enjoy the trip. It sure beat the Star Wars race weekend when I lost the half due to a lodged kidney stone and an ER visit.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Kyle4858 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Still new to these boards but learning quite a bit. Finished Dopey Challenge this past week after running my first Disney race this past Fall : the W & D Two Course Challenge. My favorite part was running through the parks (Magic Kingdom +++) and stopping for pics with the characters. I too did not enjoy trying to navigate around participants who walked two and three abreast promptly out of the gate and were more likely than not, in corrals that should not have been in. I suppose my biggest annoyance was (I hope this does not come across as rude or disparaging) the annoying blonde announcer who endlessly screams into the microphone ranting about mylar blankets. She also did this at the W & D races - not funny then nor was it amusing this past weekend. She probably wouldn't be that bad if the didn't scream into the microphone. I was relieved that she was not at the 10k - but alas - she was back for the half and for the full. I just find her antics to be distracting and takes away from what otherwise was an awesome and "magical" weekend. It was great to run and meet up with so many other runners and look forward to more Disney races to come.
> 
> - Kyle


That announcer won’t go away - she’s married to Jeff Galloway’s son.


----------



## Kyle4858

Dis_Yoda said:


> That announcer won’t go away - she’s married to Jeff Galloway’s son.



Ahhh, I see. That explains a lot Dis_Yoda. I guess I'll have to invest in some disposable earplugs for the next Disney race I run. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> That announcer won’t go away - she’s married to Jeff Galloway’s son.



You never know. @Keels might take out a hit on her if she gets desperate enough.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> You never know. @Keels might take out a hit on her if she gets desperate enough.



Shh. The internet is public. We don't want to say anything that would lead to the word "premeditated" getting thrown around.


----------



## LSUfan4444

acefields23 said:


> I NEED those shorts... Link??


  They are my custom/team shorts/kit for the team I race for..Big Sexy Racing. The clothing is made by Own Way Apparel and they have no minimums....you can create your own design for one pair of shorts or outfit an entire cross country team.

http://ownwayapparel.com/


----------



## Ariel484

@Kyle4858 you aren’t alone!! She’s been around for years, unfortunately - she’s also on DME TV (assuming they haven’t changed it since I last took Magical Express). 

I cannot freaking STAND her.


----------



## Ariel484

On a brighter note...TRIP REPORTS SQUUEEEEEEEE


----------



## mankle30

Ariel484 said:


> @Kyle4858 you aren’t alone!! She’s been around for years, unfortunately - she’s also on DME TV (assuming they haven’t changed it since I last took Magical Express).
> 
> I cannot freaking STAND her.



I did think that she got far less air time for the marathon than the 5k. . .


----------



## JeffW

mankle30 said:


> I did think that she got far less air time for the marathon than the 5k. . .



I thought I was going to go insane with her near constant mylar commentary before the 5k...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> @Kyle4858 you aren’t alone!! She’s been around for years, unfortunately - she’s also on DME TV (assuming they haven’t changed it since I last took Magical Express).
> 
> I cannot freaking STAND her.



I didn’t see her on either of my DME trips. I wasn’t paying close attention but the videos seemed pretty disjointed. They need an update to that system.

It’s old for most everyone here, but I remember being pretty excited watching the DME presentation the first time I rode it 7-8 years ago. This time riding over I was struck that it was just random old videos and didn’t feel in any way current. I can’t imagine any first timers on those buses gained any excitement or information from them.


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> I didn’t see her on either of my DME trips. I wasn’t paying close attention but the videos seemed pretty disjointed. They need an update to that system.
> 
> It’s old for most everyone here, but I remember being pretty excited watching the DME presentation the first time I rode it 7-8 years ago. This time riding over I was struck that it was just random old videos and didn’t feel in any way current. I can’t imagine any first timers on those buses gained any excitement or information from them.


I miss the old video where the characters were checking in for their stay at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## lhermiston

Hey, look, it's a trip report:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dig-a-little-deeper-dopey-2019.3729973/


----------



## ckb_nc

mankle30 said:


> I did think that she got far less air time for the marathon than the 5k. . .


I have this weird thing - I try to get to the race pretty late - helps with the nerves. I got to the start line of the half about 5:15 plugged in my headphones and ignored the stage except for the National Anthem. Honestly what’s the big deal ? I liked the fireworks but I got work to do


----------



## JBinORL

croach said:


> It does include Goofy and Dopey. And the SAG list wasn’t that long so think if have just felt like 7,000.
> 
> 
> 
> They give you the clock time and the net time on the finishers page. So if you started right at the front of A you should have the same times. But if you were say the ballon ladies you should have a difference of like 45 minutes between the two. So I just put all the finishers in a spreadsheet, calculated the difference in the two times, figured out their corral from their bib number and from there it’s easy to see who started ahead of their corral. Now some the runners could have had there corrals changed at runner relations and their times are pretty obvious as to why. The rest - well who knows but I think a lot of them jumped.



Eh, it's possible people who are legitimately in the earlier corrals just went slow. My half time is 1:55 and my POT was a 50:22 10k, putting me in B. I started in C with my wife, and we took our sweet time and finished in like 2:42


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> You never know. @Keels might take out a hit on her if she gets desperate enough.


Is she in love with Jeff Galloway's son? Very soap opera!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUfan4444 said:


> They are my custom/team shorts/kit for the team I race for..Big Sexy Racing. The clothing is made by Own Way Apparel and they have no minimums....you can create your own design for one pair of shorts or outfit an entire cross country team.
> 
> http://ownwayapparel.com/


Love it. I'm going to check them out!


----------



## emilyindisney

Ariel484 said:


> Wow, so she may have made her own sticker? That's...thorough prep.  And ridiculous to have thought it through that much ahead of time, I mean really.



Wow- the Disney etsy community is gettin' hella creative!


----------



## FFigawi

JBinORL said:


> Eh, it's possible people who are legitimately in the earlier corrals just went slow. My half time is 1:55 and my POT was a 50:22 10k, putting me in B. I started in C with my wife, and we took our sweet time and finished in like 2:42



Going fast or slow won't make any difference in @croach's calculations. It's starting in the correct corral that he's looking at, not how long it takes you to run the race.


----------



## croach

JBinORL said:


> Eh, it's possible people who are legitimately in the earlier corrals just went slow. My half time is 1:55 and my POT was a 50:22 10k, putting me in B. I started in C with my wife, and we took our sweet time and finished in like 2:42



Yes but again it’s not about your finish time and going slow and having fun. It’s when you crossed the start line that matters in relation to where your bib placed you. So look at some of the people in the first picture, like the fourth person down. Then look at the last two people in the second list - those are the ballon ladies. See the difference in the clock time and the gun time. The balloon ladies started 45 minutes after the gun time, which is when the A corral went off. That other person has no difference which means they were at the start of A. Does it mean they corral jumped -no. But it is likely that a lot of people with like stats did.


----------



## rteetz

Tampa Runner Tackles 48.6-Mile Dopey Challenge While Undergoing Chemo Treatments


----------



## jennamfeo

Trying to calm my Post Disney Depression with a Trip Report.... Not sure if it's working. Haha.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...dw-marathon-weekend-2019-trip-report.3730064/


----------



## UNCBear24

Finally caught up on all of the posts.  What a great week! I can't wait to go back in 10 weeks for Star Wars Weekend.  I accomplished my 10k goal by finishing just under 48 minutes.  Perfect temps for the 10k, but not so much for the full.  With that, I decided to scrap my time goal for the full and stop for photos.  I stopped for 12 and was happy with all of them except for vacation Minnie & Mickey at the golf course.  No flash was used and you can barely see us in the photo. I was doing well, but could tell the heat was getting to me, so I backed off after mile 16.  I felt ok considering the temps until I stopped and then I got a little light headed, so I chugged both the water and powerade.  Felt better after that.  Was a little sore on Monday, but felt really good by Tuesday.  Congrats to everyone!  Enjoy all of your great weekend memories!  I plan to be back in 2020.  Maybe even do Dopey again . . .


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is 537 perfect Dopeys left.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Rumor is 537 perfect Dopeys left.



That's not many and a rather drastic decrease.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> That's not many and a rather drastic decrease.


I am not surprised on a huge drop after 5. I’m interested in how many Goofys are left.


----------



## John VN

rteetz said:


> Rumor is 537 perfect Dopeys left.





FFigawi said:


> That's not many and a rather drastic decrease.



Oh the pressure to stay "Perfectly McFlurry"   The only one who can carry the torch, guess to the day I die.  As Arnold said ----- "I'll be back"   no matter what?

McFlurry John


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I'm perfect for the 26 degree WDW Iditarod Marathons...


----------



## emilyindisney

rteetz said:


> Rumor is 537 perfect Dopeys left.



How many perfects were there in 2018?


----------



## LSUfan4444

I may have missed it somewhere after race day but was anyone else disappointed with the smaller crowds of spectators or am I the only one who didnt link the obvious effect of less runners overall, less hotel occupancy would obviously equal less spectators?


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

I definitely noticed fewer spectators, signs, and homemade snack/beverage stop stations.  TTC still had a lot of people, but after that the course was much more empty than I ever remember in the past.


----------



## LSUfan4444

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> TTC still had a lot of people,



I remember taking a left to turn towards the monorail and the barricades being packed all the way from there to the tunnel. Not to discount the efforts of the spectators that were there but I guess I just didnt think about it enough heading in.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Rumor is 537 perfect Dopeys left.



My sister and I can confirm 2 of those.


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> I am not surprised on a huge drop after 5. I’m interested in how many Goofys are left.



Our best estimate is there are 78 Perfect Goofys left after this year.


----------



## rteetz

emilyindisney said:


> How many perfects were there in 2018?


Over 600 I believe.


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> Our best estimate is there are 78 Perfect Goofys left after this year.


Not too many more than the marathoners then.


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> Not too many more than the marathoners then.



True. I have to think the Perfect Marathon numbers took a big hit this year even though they are now free.  Three of the Perfect Marathoners who were also Perfect Goofy dropped this year which is 50% of the Perfect Goofy/Perfect Marathon.  I figure Perfect Goofy will not drop much for #15 but will see a large drop for #16.


----------



## EDS19

I wanted to give a special thanks to everyone on this message board for all the info and details you guys provided leading up to the race! It was my first time to Walt Disney World and first runDisney Half Marathon (I'm always at Disneyland and stuck to the 10K's out there). The info on these boards helped a ton. A few thoughts on my first time in Walt Disney World and a runDisney Half:

-I'm still blown away by how many people were running the Half... That walk to the starting line was longer then I thought, and then to see all the corrals I was honestly like "What is going on". 
-I thought they had a fun mix of Characters on the course, and by the time I was in Magic Kingdom the lines weren't bad. (I would have loved to get a pic with Maleficent prior to Magic Kingdom but that line was crazy long when I passed by.)
-It was pure magic running down Main Street towards the castle! 
-The volunteers and cast members were super supportive and the entertainment along the way made it extra fun.
-I had a great time but miss the simplicity of the Disneyland runDisney races... No shuttles or having too plan in an extra hour, just walk out of your Disney Hotel and you are right where the race begins. But now that I've experienced the busses and building in extra time I'll likely do it again 
-The Parks never seemed too crowded minus Animal Kingdom on Saturday evening. 
-I had a great time in the parks! I'll just need to visit again when I don't have to wake up at 2:45 a.m. Haha Makes hitting rope drop and staying late a little tricky.

If you have any interest in reliving the Half Marathon I had a action cam strapped to my head and I put together the highlights of character stops, time in the parks, and most the mile markers:





Thanks Again!


----------



## roxymama

EDS19 said:


> I wanted to give a special thanks to everyone on this message board for all the info and details you guys provided leading up to the race! It was my first time to Walt Disney World and first runDisney Half Marathon (I'm always at Disneyland and stuck to the 10K's out there). The info on these boards helped a ton. A few thoughts on my first time in Walt Disney World and a runDisney Half:
> 
> -I'm still blown away by how many people were running the Half... That walk to the starting line was longer then I thought, and then to see all the corrals I was honestly like "What is going on".
> -I thought they had a fun mix of Characters on the course, and by the time I was in Magic Kingdom the lines weren't bad. (I would have loved to get a pic with Maleficent prior to Magic Kingdom but that line was crazy long when I passed by.)
> -It was pure magic running down Main Street towards the castle!
> -The volunteers and cast members were super supportive and the entertainment along the way made it extra fun.
> -I had a great time but miss the simplicity of the Disneyland runDisney races... No shuttles or having too plan in an extra hour, just walk out of your Disney Hotel and you are right where the race begins. But now that I've experienced the busses and building in extra time I'll likely do it again
> -The Parks never seemed too crowded minus Animal Kingdom on Saturday evening.
> -I had a great time in the parks! I'll just need to visit again when I don't have to wake up at 2:45 a.m. Haha Makes hitting rope drop and staying late a little tricky.
> 
> If you have any interest in reliving the Half Marathon I had a action cam strapped to my head and I put together the highlights of character stops, time in the parks, and most the mile markers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!



Pretty sure I saw you that morning.  I was in the King Triton building.  Didn’t realize you were a dis peep!


----------



## EDS19

roxymama said:


> Pretty sure I saw you that morning. I was in the King Triton building. Didn’t realize you were a dis peep!



Oh that's fun! I wish there was an easy way to identify each other in "real life" because it would have been nice to say hello.  ... And the few times I do think I know someone from the boards I usually don't say hi because I'm worried I'll seem creepy. haha Thanks


----------



## TheHamm

EDS19 said:


> Oh that's fun! I wish there was an easy way to identify each other in "real life" because it would have been nice to say hello.  ... And the few times I do think I know someone from the boards I usually don't say hi because I'm *worried* *I'll* *seem* *creepy*. haha Thanks



I kept telling myself everyone in real life feels odd saying anything to internet people , so thank you for stating this. My one experience of actually saying ‘hi!’ was in hindsight more dorky than creepy, and I am thankful people were kind.  I’m not sure I could muster the gumption to do it again without  5am pre race jitters convincing me I was completely out of my mind.


----------



## tidefan

So...  After a week to reflect on the race, I had a few thoughts on the journey that was my first (and maybe last???) marathon.  I will start by saying that I was not real happy with my time, but not real surprised considering how I lost the last 4-5 weeks of training due to achilles, then adductor muscle injury.  I passed the half marathon right at the 2:36 mark, but I finished at 6:25, so it took about an hour and a half more to do the second half, and of that, the last 3 miles took almost an hour.  I was at 15 miles at 3 hours then slowed down a bit for a mile and a half, and then the legs gave out on the overpass right before WWOS.  The last 3 miles may have been the most painful of my life!

That being said, here are some random thoughts:

I decided to follow the Higdon I training plan, which, in retrospect, I probably should have worked with someone (@DopeyBadger, looking at you  ).  I did really, really well for the first 13 weeks until the injuries set in.  A little background, I am a bigger guy (6'3", and in the 260/270's) in my late 40's, but somewhat (I think) in decent shape.  I typically run about 40 miles/month and had done that well up until training started in September.  After the first 13 weeks, I felt fantastic.  Then the right achilles started acting up.  Took a week off and it calmed down a bit.  Then ran a couple of runs and my left inner thigh was incredibly painful.  To the point where I could not run, even jog, for about 3-4 weeks.  Right up until race weekend, I thought I may not even make it.  I was able to walk, but not run, so I did some long walks during the weeks leading up to the race.  I think that the Higdon, for someone at my age and fitness level, was probably somewhat aggressive in the long runs.  Next time, I want to follow a training plan that will build my endurance, but have a much smaller risk of injury.
At the expo, I used that "Car Buffer Deep Tissue massager" (not sure what it was really called) on my thigh and it made a huge difference.  I was able to run OK (well, for about 16.5 miles) on Sunday.
I had done 10 half marathons (with a PR of 2:17) leading up to this race, but the full was much more to take on.  The training required is SO much more than a half requires.  That's probably the main reason I may not do another full.  It's just too much of a commitment.
I didn't lose a ton of weight (I lost some, just not tons) because mainly I was HUNGRY ALL THE TIME it seemed like during training.
I don't have a running group, or friends/family that run, so I really leaned on the DIS folks during the training session.  It was amazing how just seeing how everyone was doing helped push me along.  It was nice to meet a bunch of you guys prior to the marathon!
I really wish that they had a hotel bib pickup option.  I teach at The University, so I am pretty tied to my class schedule.  That being the case, I was not able to get to Disney until late Friday night, which, sort of by default rules me out of the half since I would not be able to make the expo on Friday.
I've got to figure out what "Biofreeze" does, I saw everyone rubbing it all over themselves, but had no idea what it was for.
There was a QOTD about podcasts.  I still haven't had anyone tell me what a podcast is or how someone gets one (I know, I am old and not tech savvy enough...)
I was really pleased with my Apple Watch 3.  After seeing all of the ballyhoo about how the batteries would go out, mine lasted well over 7 hours on one charge, and I did not run with my phone (I honestly don't know how people run with their phones, holding it all of that time would drive me crazy).  I was a bit puzzled to see that my watch was off more and more as we went along with distances, but reading everyone's subsequent posts here, I see the explanation for that...
I wish I had brought sunscreen
Training plans make you do funny things.  I ran my training half marathon in the pouring down rain, at night.  I would have never done that otherwise...
I was a bit peeved that Everest wasn't open when we went by it.  I got through there about 8:25, so I assume they didn't open it until 9am...
Thanks again to everyone for your support and just being a great community all-around.  I look forward to seeing a number of you at my next runDisney event!


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> There was a QOTD about podcasts. I still haven't had anyone tell me what a podcast is or how someone gets one (I know, I am old and not tech savvy enough...)


A podcast is sort of like a radio show. It’s usually centered around a topic. So take Disney for example. The DIS has a Disney podcast. They have usually 5-6 people on the show per week. They discuss the news and happenings at the parks. You can download podcasts through iTunes. iPhones have a podcast app as well which is where you can get them.


----------



## tidefan

rteetz said:


> iPhones have a podcast app as well which is where you can get them.


So, as soon as I saw this, I went to look at my iPhone, convinced that I have never, ever seen this before!  Sure enough, it is there.  Not sure how I missed it!

Thanks!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast. 

But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.

My highlights include:
- Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
- Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW. 
- Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo 
- Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction! 
- Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
- 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
- Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
- Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.

I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## hotblooded

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.
> 
> My highlights include:
> - Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
> - Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW.
> - Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo
> - Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction!
> - Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
> - 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
> - Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
> - Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.


My highlights:
-My solo day after the 5K. It was relaxing and I love being able to do non-theme park things on a whim, like score a last-minute dinner reservation at California Grill. 
-The vegan seitan scramble at the omelette station in Art of Animation. Straight up on the main food court menu, with no need to request a chef! And best of all, it was flavorful, fresh, and delicious!
-Slinky Dog Dash. I didn’t bother trying to get FP+ for it because I’d read mixed reviews and assumed it wouldn’t be anything special, but it turns out my boyfriend (who doesn’t plan ahead and relies on me to be his tour guide) LOVES Slinky Dog and was very excited to find out the ride exists. So we waited for it twice on standby and had a blast. He was like a kid on Christmas. 
-Winning at Toy Story Mania. I never beat my boyfriend at games so it was a sweet victory.
-Running the half marathon as a couple’s fun run, stopping for photos along the way.


----------



## Rory CB

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.
> 
> My highlights include:
> - Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
> - Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW.
> - Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo
> - Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction!
> - Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
> - 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
> - Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
> - Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.



Long time lurker, but definitely missing Disney so I thought I would chime in

Highlights:
- Actually getting to run my race (last attempt was the ill fated 2017 Half Marathon) - I did the 10K this year
- Getting tons of compliments on my homemade Figment costume
- Posting a respectable 10K time, and stopping for almost all the characters (I had a rough running season last year so I was a little uncertain I would ever get back into shape)
- Introducing my MIL to the joy of Disney World
- Keeping up my run streak while at Disney (started a year of running every day again)
- Getting a tank side table at Coral Reef, definitely an amazing expience
- Pandora!

Looking out my window to a snow storm, 40mph winds, and realizing I have go running in this :|It's 14F at least?


----------



## Novatrix

My highlights:

- Completing my first Dopey
- How much better the marathon went this year and how much fun it was. Last year, I only stopped for the castle photo because it was my first marathon and I was trying to get a buffer for the 2nd half. Good call, as I ended up twisting my knee coming out of Animal Kingdom and had to walk most of the remaining half. Not fun. This year, I got to stop for every character photo, got a drink at the Animal Kingdom bar and waited around for half an hour to ride Everest and still took less time than the previous year! It was a much more fun experience.
-The lazy river at Storm-a-long bay. Floating along in there was my "active" recovery after most of the races.
-Saying goodbye to Illuminations at the Frozen Dessert party 
-Trying out some new restaurants. Storybook Dining and Via Napoli were both surprisingly good.
-Getting to put faces to names of Disboards rundisney all-stars


----------



## Chaitali

@tidefan after last years expo, I got a car buffer (much cheaper than the actual BFF branded massager) and have been using it on my muscles and I feel like it made a huge difference this year!  The brand I got is a ryobi car buffer.

Highlights for me include the gospel choir at the end of the marathon, of course crossing the finish line, running through the castle and up Main Street, riding flights of passage again, meeting some Epcot and meeting some people from a Facebook group I’m in during the race.


----------



## JulieODC

8 inches of snow and now rain/sleet/ice is making me REALLY miss being at WDW a week ago!

Highlights: first runDisney 10k, and first time stopping for characters; some new attractions - esp slinky dog; new restaurants - esp Yak and Yeti and Storybook dining; and my daughter reached 40 inches and was able try a whole new set of rides! Glad to have met a few of you before the 10k too!


----------



## rteetz

6 inches of snow for us! 

My highlights
- Completing my 3rd Dopey
- DATW/Pandamonium 
- Illuminations Boat Cruise 
- Maragarita finish
- shots before the 5K/10K
- California Grill with Fireworks 
- Meeting new people and creating new friendships


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

-I knew that my difficulties finishing Dopey were entirely self-inflicted, but it still felt great to finish.
-Got to ride FoP for just the second time. Was just as cool as I remembered.
-Was awesome being at the parks with, um, reasonable (?) crowd levels. They may have been even better than reasonable and were certainly leaps and bounds better than the last two years when school breaks have coincided with Marathon Weekend and kept the parks basically at capacity. We were able to wait in line for Slinky Dog at 10 AM for under 1 hour, Frozen Ever After at 2 PM for under an hour, and barely over an hour in stand-by for Na'vi River Journey (I know that's way too much for that ride, but we were waiting on our FoP FP+ and the rest of the group had never been). We went to AK on 10K Friday and the experience this year vs. the experience last year was incomparable.
-Trying Be Our Guest, Via Napoli, and Ohana for the first time. All were quite good. Order of preference for possible return trips: BoG, Ohana, Via Napoli
-Going to the parks after the races. Not nearly the same stress.
-This. Always.
-Upgrading my ticket to an AP and getting to plan a September trip and already having my tickets ready to go for next Marathon Weekend.

Non-highlights
-The blisters I developed in the last 6 miles of the marathon after my calf grabbed and I had to change my gait.
-All the things I wanted to do, forgot about, and now remember after getting home
-Disney Withdrawal


----------



## apdebord

We got home last night around midnight. It’s currently 61° in Virginia Beach, but we’re getting the front during the day so it will be in the 20s tomorrow. Luckily no snow!

I got my post-Disney sickness yesterday on the drive home...couldn’t keep anything down. Thankful DH was with me and was awake enough to drive. 

Highlights: 
-Running and completing the marathon. Last week I said it was probably one and done, but now I’m not sure....
-Last trip to WDW for a while so I just tried to soak everything in. It made me appreciate everything a little better. 
-We got awesome seats at La Hacienda for Illuminations. We also went to the first night of the Illuminations Dining Package at Rose and Crown, which I really enjoyed. It was a great way to say goodbye to my favorite show. 
-Riding Slinky Dog twice 
-We had a lot of great CMs this week. We’ve felt that service has been a little lacking on previous trips, but it seemed like everyone we dealt with was really happy to be at work. 
-Finally, we stayed at Poly in a standard view studio in Tokelau. Our view was of Grand Floridian, part of the Lagoon and a handful of bungalows. It was beautiful. We got to the room before Happily Ever After the night before the marathon, and as I was laying in bed with my TENS machine on my leg, I could hear the music and fireworks. After that finished, I walked out on the balcony during the “Go the Distance” segment of the show and I could see the fireworks from the balcony! Being able to see them from my room, coupled with that particular song the night before my first marathon had me balling my eyes out. I’m so thankful that we were able to make this trip happen.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD - Highlights of marathon weekend:
- PR on the marathon!! Even with lots of character stops and one bathroom stop, I managed a best time. I usually fall apart the last 10K, and I just willed myself to keep running, and somehow my body held it together the whole 26.2!
- Trying not to cry the entire run around WS at the end of the marathon - WHY did they have to play "You'll be in my heart"?? I was a (happy sobbing) mess at the finish!
- FP for FoP and Slinky Dog on the same trip! And taking my running buddy on those rides for the first time
- Watching one of the gorillas at AK playing with this giant bucket - it was so adorable, and just one of those magic moments I will remember for awhile. 
- Finally catching the macaws at AK on slo-mo video - it really is super cool!
- And of course - running down Main Street (twice!), seeing the castle lit up, all the people cheering, and Disney music playing - it really is the most amazing experience no matter how many times I have done it!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

SAFD:

My first time running marathon weekend to complete my WDW run Disney grand slam.
The crowd support - much higher than the other weekends at WDW races
DATW with so many great Disers.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related.



Amazing pizza at Wolfgang Puck Express, Trattoria al Forno, and Via Napoli! (Did I mention I like pizza?)
Spending lots of time with a local friend at Disney Springs (he works at the VOID) and Magic Kingdom. He has always enjoyed teasing me, and others, about running Disney... even earning himself the nickname Mr. 0.0. After spending time with me over marathon weekend, he decided he wants to start training for a 5k and I’m trying to talk him into Wine & Dine!
My return to runDisney! My last runDisney weekend was Tinker Bell 2017 and my last WDW runDisney weekend was Wine & Dine 2015.
Spending time at the WDW 5k with another local friend and a friend from CA who was running Dopey.
Taking the time to stop for character photos! I really should do this more often at Disney races.
Cheese empanadas and margaritas in Mexico. Yum!
Meet and greets with my guy, Pluto!
Strawberry cream cheese cupcake at Be Our Guest!
Animals at Animal Kingdom and the Animal Kingdom Lodge.
26.2 magical miles!!!
Meeting new friends at DATW and earning my third medal of the weekend. What an amazing way to celebrate our accomplishments!
Breakfast at Tusker House. This has become my favorite breakfast at WDW! The food is amazing, they have great classic characters, and the price is reasonable (for Disney).
Seeing the Christmas decor that remained for marathon weekend.
Lunch at Les Halle’s Boulangerie & Patisserie.
Vegetarian totchos at Woody’s Lunchbox. Seriously... warm, gooey goodness!
It was such a magical weekend (well, week and a half really) and I cannot wait to do it again! After this trip I decided I am in for the 10th anniversary of Wine & Dine and the marathon in 2020. It feels great to be back participating in runDisney events!


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD:
-Allowing myself to relax and enjoy the moment (victory lap says @DopeyBadger) even when things don’t go as planned! Marathon #2 in the books! 
-spending girl time with my aunt and cousins at my favorite place! 
-seeing my dis people (@mrsg00fy) and meeting new ones (too many to mention) Missing some too (@MommaoffherRocker, @sourire and @Dis_Yoda)


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:

-completing my 13th Half and reflecting on all that has happened since my 1st, the 2010 PHM.

-cheering my DD, who completed her first Full Marathon!!


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:

Highlights:
Staying at BCV for Marathon Weekend.
Meeting other DISers and having the opportunity to just say "Hi" or chat.
Finishing the 10K and 1/2 marathon "without incident" and for once stopping for pictures.
Taking advantage of my new age group for racing and finishing in the top 12% for the 10K and top 20% for the half.
Getting a shoutout from Riley Clermont at the start of the half for finally remembering my name.  It's a long story and a goes back to the days when we interacted with him at the ESPN Club, but the long and the short of it he always called me either Tom or Bob, and my real name is Jim.  He seemed to always get my wife's name right.  
The weather!  Although it seemed like it was all over the place, it never rained and we were able to get some quality pool time in.
Riding Slinky Dog Dash at night!  There was one point when we felt like we were launching to the moon [crescent].

Lowlights:
My wife's bronchitis.  She's been feeling lousy for over a month and was unable to run the 10K with me.  The Florida warmth did help out, but endurance was not in the cards for this week.  Park walking was a good first step to recovery.  Now I have to get her ready for the Star Wars 1/2 marathon!

That's it for me!  Hope to see some of you again next year.  And remember it's....Jim!


----------



## mankle30

roxymama said:


> Pretty sure I saw you that morning.  I was in the King Triton building.  Didn’t realize you were a dis peep!


I think I saw you at Animal Kingdom on the Saturday (12th) or Magic Kingdom on the Friday (11th). Or maybe I didn't. Not the best with facial recognition (which is why I think I missed the meet with Lee on both the 5k morning and the marathon morning).


----------



## Professor_Cookie

tidefan said:


> So...  After a week to reflect on the race, I had a few thoughts on the journey that was my first (and maybe last???) marathon.  I will start by saying that I was not real happy with my time, but not real surprised considering how I lost the last 4-5 weeks of training due to achilles, then adductor muscle injury.  I passed the half marathon right at the 2:36 mark, but I finished at 6:25, so it took about an hour and a half more to do the second half, and of that, the last 3 miles took almost an hour.  I was at 15 miles at 3 hours then slowed down a bit for a mile and a half, and then the legs gave out on the overpass right before WWOS.  The last 3 miles may have been the most painful of my life!
> 
> That being said, here are some random thoughts:
> 
> I decided to follow the Higdon I training plan, which, in retrospect, I probably should have worked with someone (@DopeyBadger, looking at you  ).  I did really, really well for the first 13 weeks until the injuries set in.  A little background, I am a bigger guy (6'3", and in the 260/270's) in my late 40's, but somewhat (I think) in decent shape.  I typically run about 40 miles/month and had done that well up until training started in September.  After the first 13 weeks, I felt fantastic.  Then the right achilles started acting up.  Took a week off and it calmed down a bit.  Then ran a couple of runs and my left inner thigh was incredibly painful.  To the point where I could not run, even jog, for about 3-4 weeks.  Right up until race weekend, I thought I may not even make it.  I was able to walk, but not run, so I did some long walks during the weeks leading up to the race.  I think that the Higdon, for someone at my age and fitness level, was probably somewhat aggressive in the long runs.  Next time, I want to follow a training plan that will build my endurance, but have a much smaller risk of injury.
> At the expo, I used that "Car Buffer Deep Tissue massager" (not sure what it was really called) on my thigh and it made a huge difference.  I was able to run OK (well, for about 16.5 miles) on Sunday.
> I had done 10 half marathons (with a PR of 2:17) leading up to this race, but the full was much more to take on.  The training required is SO much more than a half requires.  That's probably the main reason I may not do another full.  It's just too much of a commitment.
> I didn't lose a ton of weight (I lost some, just not tons) because mainly I was HUNGRY ALL THE TIME it seemed like during training.
> I don't have a running group, or friends/family that run, so I really leaned on the DIS folks during the training session.  It was amazing how just seeing how everyone was doing helped push me along.  It was nice to meet a bunch of you guys prior to the marathon!
> I really wish that they had a hotel bib pickup option.  I teach at The University, so I am pretty tied to my class schedule.  That being the case, I was not able to get to Disney until late Friday night, which, sort of by default rules me out of the half since I would not be able to make the expo on Friday.
> I've got to figure out what "Biofreeze" does, I saw everyone rubbing it all over themselves, but had no idea what it was for.
> There was a QOTD about podcasts.  I still haven't had anyone tell me what a podcast is or how someone gets one (I know, I am old and not tech savvy enough...)
> I was really pleased with my Apple Watch 3.  After seeing all of the ballyhoo about how the batteries would go out, mine lasted well over 7 hours on one charge, and I did not run with my phone (I honestly don't know how people run with their phones, holding it all of that time would drive me crazy).  I was a bit puzzled to see that my watch was off more and more as we went along with distances, but reading everyone's subsequent posts here, I see the explanation for that...
> I wish I had brought sunscreen
> Training plans make you do funny things.  I ran my training half marathon in the pouring down rain, at night.  I would have never done that otherwise...
> I was a bit peeved that Everest wasn't open when we went by it.  I got through there about 8:25, so I assume they didn't open it until 9am...
> Thanks again to everyone for your support and just being a great community all-around.  I look forward to seeing a number of you at my next runDisney event!


I said my first marathon would be my last about 10 years ago. Now I have 2 on the agenda for the coming year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

tidefan said:


> I decided to follow the Higdon I training plan, which, in retrospect, I probably should have worked with someone (@DopeyBadger, looking at you  ).



Well if you change your mind on undertaking another marathon (or really any race for that matter), then I'll be ready.



tidefan said:


> I had done 10 half marathons (with a PR of 2:17) leading up to this race, but the full was much more to take on. The training required is SO much more than a half requires. That's probably the main reason I may not do another full. It's just too much of a commitment.



Yes, and no.  What I focus on is you telling me how much time you have available to train.  So I make the training fit around your life.  Thus, I've worked with people with little time to train and we've gotten them through the marathon rather comfortably.  But this isn't a get rich quick scheme.  You'll have to do some training assuredly.  But #1 on the list when there's a limited schedule is being very consistent and diligent about the time you do have available.  I can usually make a training plan that matches that of a normal HM plan to physically prepare you for a marathon.  So if that desire to run another marathon comes back (and it almost always does), then we can sit down and map out a path to success based on you.


----------



## camaker

SAFD Marathon Weekend highlights:

Best highlight by miles:  

After finishing the marathon, getting to the finisher area where I could pull out my phone and see how DD20 was doing running on her sprained ankle. Relief at seeing her past the halfway point averaging 14mm. Then deep concern as the 20 mile update came in with her falling to averaging 17mm. I went in to Epcot and found a good spectating spot near the fountain and cheered people on for more than an hour on pins and needles dreading a text that either the ankle blew up or she got swept. It was such a rush to see her come around the corner, knowing she had it at that point!  She cried. I cried. So proud of her not just finishing her first marathon, but doing it under adverse circumstances!  Turned out she had stepped off the course in a crowd on the out and back and aggravated the ankle. 

Other highlights, still great:

Meeting so many great folks and putting names with faces at the HH, DATW and pre-marathon meet-ups. Thanks again @Keels and @lhermiston for organizing them!
Finally getting to run a Marathon Weekend healthy!  Despite running them at training paces, I set course PRs for both the half and full
Just getting to spend time at Disney with my younger daughter. Great bonding time.


----------



## baxter24

Highlights of last weekend 

My first ever solo trip to Disney! I missed my family like crazy but the time to myself was great. Being able to go at whatever pace I wanted to, ride whatever I wanted to, etc was a lot of fun. I never felt lonely and was always able to strike up a conversation with others (especially runners).
So many character stops! I’ve stopped being so concerned with my time during disney races and really started to enjoy stopping for characters. I stopped for 7 during the half and 17 for the full. 
Enjoying my annual pass! I’ve never done the parks in addition to running the past few RunDisney weekends just to save money but having the annual pass was awesome to justify spending time in the parks.


----------



## LdyStormy76

tidefan said:


> So, as soon as I saw this, I went to look at my iPhone, convinced that I have never, ever seen this before!  Sure enough, it is there.  Not sure how I missed it!
> 
> Thanks!



There is also an app called Stitcher that I prefer to use instead of the Apple Podcast app. The reason is that I am able to easily access, and download, prior episodes instead of just from the date of show subscription forward.  With 6-10 hours of training a week being able to have years of a few shows available means I never run out. While a lot of podcasts are standalone episodes, there are others that are like a class so being able to go back to the beginning is helpful.  Finding casts you like is a bit of trial and error; one that I like DH can not listen to because of the voice of one of the hosts and vice verse with one that he likes.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

SAFD:

Highlights--
1. It was neat having a trip to Disney that was just me and my running buddy. We had so much fun. It was her first marathon and my second. Now we want to try Dopey next year. 
2. Running a full marathon comfortably, not fearing being swept (last time I ran scared with my head down and just kept going). Ran from corral H, but put in a couple of faster (for us) miles and then played a bit.  There's a lot to be said for a second marathon!
3. Goofing around in Epcot with a couple of new Photopass photographers. I had just gotten my AP, so we wanted to do a lot of pics and the newbies were totally willing to play along.
4. Fun time in Prime Time--my friend had never been there and didn't know anything about it. When the hostess started yelling at me to hurry up while I was paying our bar bill, I saw her eyes get wide for a second. Then, when I yelled back she caught on.


----------



## cburnett11

My highlights:

Re-Experiencing a first marathon through the eyes of my wife as I trained with her, tapered with her, traveled with her, paced her, and recovered with her.  Similar process I'm sure a lot of us have been through:
Pre-race... things are hurting, I don't think I can do this.  Been there done that
Early race excitement... I feel great, everything feels good, "isn't this the best"... Been there done that
I don't think I'm gonna make it, it's hot, the wheels are coming off, "why?!"... Been there done that
"Oh my gosh, I'm gonna do it."  "I'm a marathoner"... Btdt
That was bad, it was harder than I thought.  I'm definitely one and done.  Btdt
I thought I'd be more sore.  I think I could've done better.  I have some regret about not pushing more.  btdt
I think I can do better when I run another one.  Obviously been there done that... lol

We just landed around noon today, so we had a nice week after the marathon.
Illuminations twice.  A few more times seeing distant Illuminations fireworks from 4th floor Pop.
Sunday evening dinner at Ohana.  Nice way to load up after the race.
Super chill boat ride to/from Trails End on Saturday... and they've added soft serve
On Monday, ran into both Mike from BOGP at HS and RezRuns at EPCOT.  As expected, both were really nice.
Since it was just the 2 of us, the whole week was very relaxed.  No need to try and keep up with our kids (adults, but considerably more energy than us).


----------



## cavepig

I haven't been on here since I left so have a lot to read!

I had a blast running Goofy!  I ran with a friend for the half & full, which made it super fun.

HALF -- During the half I tried to take it easier, stopping a lot, and finished in 2:37. Regret not getting a castle photo, next time for sure!  In hindsight I would have not skipped anyone either.  Sebastian wasn't out when we went by & the CM wasn't sure when he would be back, boo! @croach thanks so much for the texting of characters!  Watched my sister-in-law finish so saw a lot of finishers coming through from the bleachers, very cool!   The half flew by.

I felt okay after the half.  Went with the family to Studios.  Even used one of the those Fizzy Recovery Bath Bombs I bought at the expo, think it helped.  Fell asleep at like 7:00pm.

FULL -- Marathon morning I felt fine, my left hamstring felt a little tight but it faded away. I was aiming for under 4 hours. Did stop for 2 characters and a goat.   I felt good & my friend paced me the whole time.  Saw family at DAK, super boost!  Made a 2nd bathroom stop at ESPN I kind of regret, but oh well.   But, as we were leaving ESPN (hey @lhermiston loved seeing you at that point) my left quad started to feel heavy.   Through Studios I fake smiled. I was hot & had kept pouring water over my head which helped.   I started to whine a lot as my leg was dead, but my friend encouraged me and as we got to EPCOT I wanted to walk so bad, but because of him I didn't.  Saw family again in EPCOT, my photos look awful, no fake smiling anymore.  My quad felt like a brick with no power behind it.  Finished in 4:01:01, a PR. So close to under 4, oh well.   My pace was pretty even at 9 (some under) but the last couple miles were 9:30s, dang it!  Running with a friend helped greatly to keep going when I wanted to quit.


Love the medals & shirts!  Didn't make any meet ups, but did get to meet a few people which was super fun - @run.minnie.miles & @tigger536 -yay so glad to meet!


5k Water Stop Volunteering - Oh boy!  I have a new respect for all volunteers.  We had to be there at 3:00am (got there too early by Uber, duh there's no traffic)  We were bused to backstage, set up the tables & water & then runners came through.   Super fun, yet super cold. My hands and feet were so frozen.  It's an efficient system & our team leader was awesome. We were cleaned up by 7:30am and bused back to the volunteer tent to check out.   Overall I would volunteer again, but since it was tiring I'm super glad we had a day after before our races to sleep in/rest up.

Now to catch up on everyone else's recaps/stories. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Wendy98

I posted a race recap on The Running Thread.  It was intended to be brief but got away from me over 3 posts because I got picture happy.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2019.3726898/page-27

I know there is probably a way to directly link it to my recap, but I'm not savvy enough to know how.


----------



## cavepig

Wendy98 said:


> I posted a race recap on The Running Thread.  It was intended to be brief but got away from me over 3 posts because I got picture happy.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2019.3726898/page-27


  I saw you leaving ESPN I’m pretty sure when i was heading in! I thought It was you at the time but after seeing your pics I’m pretty sure it was. You looked so effortless running!


----------



## Chaitali

I put up a full recap of my marathon experience on my blog for anyone who's interested  https://runningandenjoying.blogspot.com/2019/01/2019-disney-world-marathon.html


----------



## CDKG

cavepig said:


> FULL -- Marathon morning I felt fine, my left hamstring felt a little tight but it faded away. I was aiming for under 4 hours. *Did stop for 2 characters and a goat.*



Only at Disney! Congrats on a new marathon PR.


----------



## LdyStormy76

During the marathon I took very few photos.  However, two that I did take were of the 26 mile marker and the finish line once I had crossed. While editing photos this morning I realized there was a 6 minute clock difference between the two, and not in the expected direction: the mile marker said 7:40.31 and the finish line said 7:34.37.   Glad I wasn’t trusting the on course markers for my elapsed time.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> I haven't been on here since I left so have a lot to read!
> 
> I had a blast running Goofy!  I ran with a friend for the half & full, which made it super fun.
> 
> HALF -- During the half I tried to take it easier, stopping a lot, and finished in 2:37. Regret not getting a castle photo, next time for sure!  In hindsight I would have not skipped anyone either.  Sebastian wasn't out when we went by & the CM wasn't sure when he would be back, boo! @croach thanks so much for the texting of characters!  Watched my sister-in-law finish so saw a lot of finishers coming through from the bleachers, very cool!   The half flew by.
> 
> I felt okay after the half.  Went with the family to Studios.  Even used one of the those Fizzy Recovery Bath Bombs I bought at the expo, think it helped.  Fell asleep at like 7:00pm.
> 
> FULL -- Marathon morning I felt fine, my left hamstring felt a little tight but it faded away. I was aiming for under 4 hours. Did stop for 2 characters and a goat.   I felt good & my friend paced me the whole time.  Saw family at DAK, super boost!  Made a 2nd bathroom stop at ESPN I kind of regret, but oh well.   But, as we were leaving ESPN (hey @lhermiston loved seeing you at that point) my left quad started to feel heavy.   Through Studios I fake smiled. I was hot & had kept pouring water over my head which helped.   I started to whine a lot as my leg was dead, but my friend encouraged me and as we got to EPCOT I wanted to walk so bad, but because of him I didn't.  Saw family again in EPCOT, my photos look awful, no fake smiling anymore.  My quad felt like a brick with no power behind it.  Finished in 4:01:01, a PR. So close to under 4, oh well.   My pace was pretty even at 9 (some under) but the last couple miles were 9:30s, dang it!  Running with a friend helped greatly to keep going when I wanted to quit.
> 
> 
> Love the medals & shirts!  Didn't make any meet ups, but did get to meet a few people which was super fun - @run.minnie.miles & @tigger536 -yay so glad to meet!
> 
> 
> 5k Water Stop Volunteering - Oh boy!  I have a new respect for all volunteers.  We had to be there at 3:00am (got there too early by Uber, duh there's no traffic)  We were bused to backstage, set up the tables & water & then runners came through.   Super fun, yet super cold. My hands and feet were so frozen.  It's an efficient system & our team leader was awesome. We were cleaned up by 7:30am and bused back to the volunteer tent to check out.   Overall I would volunteer again, but since it was tiring I'm super glad we had a day after before our races to sleep in/rest up.
> 
> Now to catch up on everyone else's recaps/stories. Congrats everyone!


Congrats on your marathon time!! We had similar goals/times for Goofy except I gave up on my quest for a 4 hour marathon pretty early due to the heat and my lack of sleep.  I finished at 4:24 but stopped for several more characters and didn't have someone to push me at the end. I finished the half at 2:39 stopping at just about all the characters and I think I saw you at the end of line for Jack at mile 1.6. I recognized your costume as I ran by.  I didn't stop for him there because I hadn't really warmed up yet and the line was long. I ended up stopping for him on the way back which worked out really well. It was cool he was out on both sides of the race...


----------



## camaker

LdyStormy76 said:


> During the marathon I took very few photos.  However, two that I did take were of the 26 mile marker and the finish line once I had crossed. While editing photos this morning I realized there was a 6 minute clock difference between the two, and not in the expected direction: the mile marker said 7:40.31 and the finish line said 7:34.37.   Glad I wasn’t trusting the on course markers for my elapsed time.



Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this!  If you look back at my race report you’ll see that I ended up in a sprint to the finish because I saw the 26 mile marker clock and thought I had messed up my time calculations somewhere. Ive wondered ever since whether I was crazy, misread the clock, or if something was actually wrong with the mile marker clock!  I’m happy to know it wasn’t me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this!  If you look back at my race report you’ll see that I ended up in a sprint to the finish because I saw the 26 mile marker clock and thought I had messed up my time calculations somewhere. Ive wondered ever since whether I was crazy, misread the clock, or if something was actually wrong with the mile marker clock!  I’m happy to know it wasn’t me.



Similar experience for me in 2018 as well.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...mments-welcome.3475601/page-176#post-58677665

I learned I can't trust "official" runDisney mile markers timing.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Is this you? My DH recorded the news coverage of the race and I’m watching it now.
> 
> View attachment 375871



I love that I am shown with a beer in hand lol.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> FULL -- Marathon morning I felt fine, my left hamstring felt a little tight but it faded away. I was aiming for under 4 hours. Did stop for 2 characters and a goat. I felt good & my friend paced me the whole time. Saw family at DAK, super boost! Made a 2nd bathroom stop at ESPN I kind of regret, but oh well. But, as we were leaving ESPN (hey @lhermiston loved seeing you at that point) my left quad started to feel heavy. Through Studios I fake smiled. I was hot & had kept pouring water over my head which helped. I started to whine a lot as my leg was dead, but my friend encouraged me and as we got to EPCOT I wanted to walk so bad, but because of him I didn't. Saw family again in EPCOT, my photos look awful, no fake smiling anymore. My quad felt like a brick with no power behind it. Finished in 4:01:01, a PR. So close to under 4, oh well. My pace was pretty even at 9 (some under) but the last couple miles were 9:30s, dang it! Running with a friend helped greatly to keep going when I wanted to quit.



GREAT seeing you, too! Thanks for the shout out outside of ESPN! I needed it.


----------



## cavepig

CDKG said:


> Only at Disney! Congrats on a new marathon PR.


Thank you! haha Yes only at Disney!



huskies90 said:


> Congrats on your marathon time!! We had similar goals/times for Goofy except I gave up on my quest for a 4 hour marathon pretty early due to the heat and my lack of sleep.  I finished at 4:24 but stopped for several more characters and didn't have someone to push me at the end. I finished the half at 2:39 stopping at just about all the characters and I think I saw you at the end of line for Jack at mile 1.6. I recognized your costume as I ran by.  I didn't stop for him there because I hadn't really warmed up yet and the line was long. I ended up stopping for him on the way back which worked out really well. It was cool he was out on both sides of the race...


 Yep, we stopped for Pirates on the way out.  I totally forgot he would be there on the way back!  I stopped a lot but missed a handful, I think I've learned I can stop more and I'll live (when I don't want to run for time).   Without my friend I would have given up for sure.  Even though you gave up on the goal, Awesome time with all the stopping.


----------



## LdyStormy76

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.



Little late to this, but here are mine:

*Having a savanna view at AKL and spending lots of time on my balcony.
*Finishing my marathon.
*The woman with the bag of ice cubes between HS and Boardwalk.  If you know who that was, please give her a hug.
*Those brief interactions with other runners:
 -The woman from Fairbanks I spoke with in the corral one morning.
 -The mother and son running with stuffed bears during the 5k in memory of the angel babies the son and his wife had recently lost.
 -The dad and daughter running together during the 10k.  To the daughter I wish I had said "Your dad is great; even if he is annoying you and embarrassing you he reminds me of mine and I wish he was here with me."  To the dad - who was running in a kilt and showing the tech material off to lots of people and probably covered 10 miles going back and forth - I wish I had said "You rock.  You remind me of my dad, and while you might be embarrassing your daughter right now she will eventually look back at this as a good memory."
 -The woman in the purple tank that I kept leapfrogging with between the start and the exit of MK.
 -The husband and wife team pushing their son during the marathon.  I passed them coming out of AK and she was struggling.  He passed me, with his son, coming out of WWoS and I asked about her; she had issues and was pulled from the course and he hadn't heard anything.  Saw them again after I finished and asked about her, she was at the hospital on an IV drip.
 -The Dopey runner who I was speaking with going in to take pictures with Mickey (hope your photos turned out better than mine).  Mickey had a ball as the runner got his medals in the order he wanted to hold them.
 -The runner I was on the monorail with Sunday night on the way to Epcot who went into Art of Disney with me; nice to be able to talk with someone at that hour.
*Meeting people from here.


----------



## TheHamm

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.
> 
> My highlights include:
> - Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
> - Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW.
> - Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo
> - Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction!
> - Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
> - 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
> - Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
> - Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.


Highlights:
(1) I finished my first half marathon and it was more fun than I imagined.
(2) I spent the weekend with my husband. We are significantly more chill and communicate better without our kids around, and it is good to know we still like hanging out together.
(3) I kept my cool when I learned my kid was sick, which surprised myself and my husband. Grandma had no idea what she was in for when she agreed to keep the kids for the weekend and I am not sure it will ever happen again. 
(4) I have determined I would skip drinks at Norway, China, and Morocco in the future. There are too many other things to be had to waste myself on those- including the lauded tipsy ducks in love. No thank you.
(5) I got to ride all the things my kids cannot or do not want to, confirming I really do not like big thrill rides. I am happy taking the chicken exit from ToT in the future.
(6) while test track is nothing like working at an automotive company, running on an automotive test track does prepare one for the camber of world drive. 
(7) I was not as trained as I had planned, but I was more prepared than I expected. Even in the last mile I knew I had more in me.

I hope to have the chance to do it again!


----------



## a-mad

ZellyB said:


> Did anybody buy one of the Marathon Weekend 2019 magnets?  I did but when I went to stick it to my car...no magnet attraction.  I tried on some other metal surfaces and had the same issue.  I've never had that happen before.  Anybody else?



Yes!  I thought I was completely losing it... but I guess I'm not the only one.  We finally arrived to our house last night, and I pulled out the 48.6 Dopey magnet I bought and tried sticking it to my car and it fell off... I thought it was just my car, so I tried it on our magnet board(!) in our kitchen and it didn't stick at all.  I thought maybe there was something I needed to peel off... but no, nothing.  Could it have been de-magnetized by something?  I dunno... 
Anyway - I have now turned the magnet into a sticker (with double-sided tape) that I have in the back window of my car...


----------



## tigger536

cavepig said:


> I haven't been on here since I left so have a lot to read!
> 
> I had a blast running Goofy!  I ran with a friend for the half & full, which made it super fun.
> 
> HALF -- During the half I tried to take it easier, stopping a lot, and finished in 2:37. Regret not getting a castle photo, next time for sure!  In hindsight I would have not skipped anyone either.  Sebastian wasn't out when we went by & the CM wasn't sure when he would be back, boo! @croach thanks so much for the texting of characters!  Watched my sister-in-law finish so saw a lot of finishers coming through from the bleachers, very cool!   The half flew by.
> 
> I felt okay after the half.  Went with the family to Studios.  Even used one of the those Fizzy Recovery Bath Bombs I bought at the expo, think it helped.  Fell asleep at like 7:00pm.
> 
> FULL -- Marathon morning I felt fine, my left hamstring felt a little tight but it faded away. I was aiming for under 4 hours. Did stop for 2 characters and a goat.   I felt good & my friend paced me the whole time.  Saw family at DAK, super boost!  Made a 2nd bathroom stop at ESPN I kind of regret, but oh well.   But, as we were leaving ESPN (hey @lhermiston loved seeing you at that point) my left quad started to feel heavy.   Through Studios I fake smiled. I was hot & had kept pouring water over my head which helped.   I started to whine a lot as my leg was dead, but my friend encouraged me and as we got to EPCOT I wanted to walk so bad, but because of him I didn't.  Saw family again in EPCOT, my photos look awful, no fake smiling anymore.  My quad felt like a brick with no power behind it.  Finished in 4:01:01, a PR. So close to under 4, oh well.   My pace was pretty even at 9 (some under) but the last couple miles were 9:30s, dang it!  Running with a friend helped greatly to keep going when I wanted to quit.
> 
> 
> Love the medals & shirts!  Didn't make any meet ups, but did get to meet a few people which was super fun - @run.minnie.miles & @tigger536 -yay so glad to meet!
> 
> 
> 5k Water Stop Volunteering - Oh boy!  I have a new respect for all volunteers.  We had to be there at 3:00am (got there too early by Uber, duh there's no traffic)  We were bused to backstage, set up the tables & water & then runners came through.   Super fun, yet super cold. My hands and feet were so frozen.  It's an efficient system & our team leader was awesome. We were cleaned up by 7:30am and bused back to the volunteer tent to check out.   Overall I would volunteer again, but since it was tiring I'm super glad we had a day after before our races to sleep in/rest up.
> 
> Now to catch up on everyone else's recaps/stories. Congrats everyone!


 

It was great to meet you too! Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## ZellyB

a-mad said:


> Yes!  I thought I was completely losing it... but I guess I'm not the only one.  We finally arrived to our house last night, and I pulled out the 48.6 Dopey magnet I bought and tried sticking it to my car and it fell off... I thought it was just my car, so I tried it on our magnet board(!) in our kitchen and it didn't stick at all.  I thought maybe there was something I needed to peel off... but no, nothing.  Could it have been de-magnetized by something?  I dunno...
> Anyway - I have now turned the magnet into a sticker (with double-sided tape) that I have in the back window of my car...



Yep same here. I've tried it on a few metal surfaces and no luck. Defective I guess.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> What I focus on is you telling me how much time you have available to train. So I make the training fit around your life. Thus, I've worked with people with little time to train and we've gotten them through the marathon rather comfortably. But this isn't a get rich quick scheme. You'll have to do some training assuredly. But #1 on the list when there's a limited schedule is being very consistent and diligent about the time you do have available. I can usually make a training plan that matches that of a normal HM plan to physically prepare you for a marathon. So if that desire to run another marathon comes back (and it almost always does), then we can sit down and map out a path to success based on you.


If anyone is wondering about how to train for a race, I cannot recommend enough contacting @DopeyBadger to help you prepare.  I worried too much about the high mileage runs not being anywhere near what I expected for a marathon, but when he explained the higher volume I had been running in comparison to the Galloway Dopey plan, I knew that my preparation should be sufficient.  When I was finishing up the half marathon on Saturday and knew that I was not even close to spent like I usually am during a half marathon, my confidence soared again.  As he says, training is difficult.  You have to commit to it and stay that way.  But it works.  I ran Dopey and my confidence up to the half was based on trusting my training and knowing I had a plan.  When I finished the half marathon substantially stronger than ever before, I knew that I had a whole lot left in the tank.  While I did not know yet what would unfold during the marathon, I knew at that moment I was as prepared as I could be without having run the race.  



Chaitali said:


> I put up a full recap of my marathon experience on my blog for anyone who's interested  https://runningandenjoying.blogspot.com/2019/01/2019-disney-world-marathon.html


I'm so happy you were able to finish.  When I was debating about whether or not I actually wanted to register for the marathon, you shared with me about how your first marathon attempt that ended in a sweep was still a good experience, that helped me feel better about how I might feel if I didn't finish.  So I'm very excited that you experienced the thrill of finishing!



TheHamm said:


> I hope to have the chance to do it again!


Funny how that works.  Sometimes we think we hate running and then it suddenly gets better.

I wound up catching a cold on January 2nd.  It quickly morphed from not too bad into really bad, and the only reason I wasn't completely afraid it would ruin my Dopey marathon dream is because the worst day was 4 days before I left for Disney World.  Between focusing on rest and recovery and dealing with the work chaos of being out one day and having to leave for a week long vacation, staying caught up with this thread went on the back burner.

First off, I'm glad that those who were not able to finish out there are doing better.  The heat and humidity during the marathon were difficult and I heard so many horror stories about serious medical issues on the course.  

Second off, a huge congratulations to everyone who finished their race(s), whatever distance(s) they chose to run.  No matter what distance you choose, this is not easy.  I had so many CMs say they could never run and I always replied with "I used to think that too."  My first half marathon was really difficult, probably one of my two most difficult races ever.  I never even dreamed that I would not only someday register for a marathon, but actually finish it and enjoy the experience.  So many of you inspired me whether it be through your encouragement to me personally or just sharing the highs and lows of training.  

SAFD:  Highlights of Marathon Weekend in no particular order.

1.  The CMs efforts in making me feel even happier than I already did about finishing the marathon and Dopey.  The characters were tremendous.  I'll never forget Mickey applauding me when I got a picture taken with him and all of my medals in Epcot the day of the marathon.  So many CMs and characters made the moment extra magical for me.  Since I was in the parks by myself, I appreciated feeling like I wasn't alone.  I also really enjoyed the knowing smiles from fellow runners.  

2.  A special shout out to anyone who took the time out of their vacation to cheer for the runners.  Whether you were there for a friend or family member, or just embraced the moment when we went by you in the parks and made it take a bit longer before you got to where you wanted to go, your cheers provided an extra boost of energy at times when it was so needed.  After mile 21 became a real struggle for me, but it all seemed to turn once I got into Hollywood Studios where cheering crowds for the rest of the race really helped me finish with a smile on my face.  On the bus ride from POFQ to Epcot after the marathon, the bus driver congratulated all the runners and we applauded each other and those who had cheered during the races.  

3.  The volunteers.  They were always cheerful and ready with extra powerade or water.  I poured a lot of water on my head over the last 6 miles or so.  

4.  The tropical fruit smoothie from the Morocco pavilion in Epcot.  It possessed the tremendous virtue of being icy cold and not tasting anything like powerade and water.  I think it's why I began to sing when Let's Go Fly a Kite played over the speakers a few minutes later.  I truly felt like I was flying.  Either a runners high or hallucination.  I'm not sure which one.

I didn't get to meet anyone here to my disappointment.  The timing didn't work before the races.  Suffice it to say, I truly appreciate all that I've learned from this community.  I never would have seriously entertained the idea of actually running a marathon if so many people here hadn't written up their experiences about it.  That helped me see beyond the idea of running 26.2 miles continuously.  When I finished the half on Saturday, I said "this was so much fun that I'm going to do it again tomorrow.  Twice."  I was terrified before my first half marathon.  Before my first marathon I had a strange sense of peace.  I truly felt prepared.  

I'd love to run marathon weekend again, but timing in January is tricky and this may well turn out to be my only shot at it.  But if so, I'm glad I had the opportunity.


----------



## minniegirl19

Anybody about to lose a toenail? lol I always heard that happens after a marathon, never had a problem after all my half’s but I’ve watched my toe get more and more black and blue over the last couple days and it’s inevitable


----------



## TeeterTots

minniegirl19 said:


> Anybody about to lose a toenail? lol I always heard that happens after a marathon, never had a problem after all my half’s but I’ve watched my toe get more and more black and blue over the last couple days and it’s inevitable



I’m not sure if they’re black and blue since they’re painted hot pink, but a few feel like they’re just hanging by a thread! Lol


----------



## KevM

minniegirl19 said:


> Anybody about to lose a toenail? lol I always heard that happens after a marathon, never had a problem after all my half’s but I’ve watched my toe get more and more black and blue over the last couple days and it’s inevitable



I’ve lost the same toenail (right pointer) twice in less than a year.  First after last year’s Darkside Half and then about a week ago.


----------



## jmasgat

TheHamm said:


> (6) while test track is nothing like working at an automotive company, running on an automotive test track does prepare one for the camber of world drive.!



This is too funny! (albeit kinda true!)


----------



## LdyStormy76

minniegirl19 said:


> Anybody about to lose a toenail? lol I always heard that happens after a marathon, never had a problem after all my half’s but I’ve watched my toe get more and more black and blue over the last couple days and it’s inevitable



Nope, just still waiting for the worst blister I have had in my entire life to heal. At least the exact cause of it is known - grit from WWoS stadium.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> If anyone is wondering about how to train for a race, I cannot recommend enough contacting @DopeyBadger to help you prepare.  I worried too much about the high mileage runs not being anywhere near what I expected for a marathon, but when he explained the higher volume I had been running in comparison to the Galloway Dopey plan, I knew that my preparation should be sufficient.  When I was finishing up the half marathon on Saturday and knew that I was not even close to spent like I usually am during a half marathon, my confidence soared again.  As he says, training is difficult.  You have to commit to it and stay that way.  But it works.  I ran Dopey and my confidence up to the half was based on trusting my training and knowing I had a plan.  When I finished the half marathon substantially stronger than ever before, I knew that I had a whole lot left in the tank.  While I did not know yet what would unfold during the marathon, I knew at that moment I was as prepared as I could be without having run the race.
> 
> I'm so happy you were able to finish.  When I was debating about whether or not I actually wanted to register for the marathon, you shared with me about how your first marathon attempt that ended in a sweep was still a good experience, that helped me feel better about how I might feel if I didn't finish.  So I'm very excited that you experienced the thrill of finishing!
> 
> Funny how that works.  Sometimes we think we hate running and then it suddenly gets better.
> 
> I wound up catching a cold on January 2nd.  It quickly morphed from not too bad into really bad, and the only reason I wasn't completely afraid it would ruin my Dopey marathon dream is because the worst day was 4 days before I left for Disney World.  Between focusing on rest and recovery and dealing with the work chaos of being out one day and having to leave for a week long vacation, staying caught up with this thread went on the back burner.
> 
> First off, I'm glad that those who were not able to finish out there are doing better.  The heat and humidity during the marathon were difficult and I heard so many horror stories about serious medical issues on the course.
> 
> Second off, a huge congratulations to everyone who finished their race(s), whatever distance(s) they chose to run.  No matter what distance you choose, this is not easy.  I had so many CMs say they could never run and I always replied with "I used to think that too."  My first half marathon was really difficult, probably one of my two most difficult races ever.  I never even dreamed that I would not only someday register for a marathon, but actually finish it and enjoy the experience.  So many of you inspired me whether it be through your encouragement to me personally or just sharing the highs and lows of training.
> 
> SAFD:  Highlights of Marathon Weekend in no particular order.
> 
> 1.  The CMs efforts in making me feel even happier than I already did about finishing the marathon and Dopey.  The characters were tremendous.  I'll never forget Mickey applauding me when I got a picture taken with him and all of my medals in Epcot the day of the marathon.  So many CMs and characters made the moment extra magical for me.  Since I was in the parks by myself, I appreciated feeling like I wasn't alone.  I also really enjoyed the knowing smiles from fellow runners.
> 
> 2.  A special shout out to anyone who took the time out of their vacation to cheer for the runners.  Whether you were there for a friend or family member, or just embraced the moment when we went by you in the parks and made it take a bit longer before you got to where you wanted to go, your cheers provided an extra boost of energy at times when it was so needed.  After mile 21 became a real struggle for me, but it all seemed to turn once I got into Hollywood Studios where cheering crowds for the rest of the race really helped me finish with a smile on my face.  On the bus ride from POFQ to Epcot after the marathon, the bus driver congratulated all the runners and we applauded each other and those who had cheered during the races.
> 
> 3.  The volunteers.  They were always cheerful and ready with extra powerade or water.  I poured a lot of water on my head over the last 6 miles or so.
> 
> 4.  The tropical fruit smoothie from the Morocco pavilion in Epcot.  It possessed the tremendous virtue of being icy cold and not tasting anything like powerade and water.  I think it's why I began to sing when Let's Go Fly a Kite played over the speakers a few minutes later.  I truly felt like I was flying.  Either a runners high or hallucination.  I'm not sure which one.
> 
> I didn't get to meet anyone here to my disappointment.  The timing didn't work before the races.  Suffice it to say, I truly appreciate all that I've learned from this community.  I never would have seriously entertained the idea of actually running a marathon if so many people here hadn't written up their experiences about it.  That helped me see beyond the idea of running 26.2 miles continuously.  When I finished the half on Saturday, I said "this was so much fun that I'm going to do it again tomorrow.  Twice."  I was terrified before my first half marathon.  Before my first marathon I had a strange sense of peace.  I truly felt prepared.
> 
> I'd love to run marathon weekend again, but timing in January is tricky and this may well turn out to be my only shot at it.  But if so, I'm glad I had the opportunity.


 I thought I saw you at Cosmic Rays walk in and out like Friday than a bit later near the Gaston statue, but I wasn't sure so didn't say anything as I didn't want to come across crazy. I remember your photos from past race reports, so it was you or a doppleganger maybe?!?!  Glad you had a great race weekend congrats Dopey!


----------



## Ponoche

jmasgat said:


> This is too funny! (albeit kinda true!)



So true, I noticed it way more on the marathon than dark side, especially coming out of AK.  But then again maybe its because I was way more exhausted


----------



## John VN

TheHamm said:


> Highlights:..............
> .........(6) while test track is nothing like working at an automotive company, running on an automotive test track does prepare one for the camber of world drive.





jmasgat said:


> This is too funny! (albeit kinda true!)



Space Coast is a good camber warm-up for Marathon Weekend.  Miles of it if you don't stay closer to road's center line.

Now if you want to talk about *real camber* just detour down to McDonald's at mile 15.5.  Going down the Osceola Pkwy on ramp is not a problem but on the way up is knee wrenching, ankle buckling crazy.  Of course the reward for completing the detour and re-entering the Marathon is a refreshing M&M McFlurry followed by some caffeine infused Espresso.  



minniegirl19 said:


> Anybody about to lose a toenail? lol I always heard that happens after a marathon, never had a problem after all my half’s but I’ve watched my toe get more and more black and blue over the last couple days and it’s inevitable



All things considered, I expected a number of toenails to reveal my stupidity in only having completed 30 miles of "marathon training" since last year's Marathon. I am pleasantly surprised that only my left big toe is in the process of a "Toenail Eclipse".  Moving from left edge to right edge the darkening is increasingly taking over the otherwise healthy hue. Currently at a half eclipse and if it actually makes it to FULL, I'll get down and .


McFlurry John


----------



## rteetz

Recapping Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend 2019


----------



## PrincessV

LSUfan4444 said:


> I may have missed it somewhere after race day but was anyone else disappointed with the smaller crowds of spectators or am I the only one who didnt link the obvious effect of less runners overall, less hotel occupancy would obviously equal less spectators?


Funny, I had the opposite impression - to me, it felt like there was far more Marathon spectator interaction and enthusiasm this year vs. last year!



lhermiston said:


> This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.


SAFD: 2019 Marathon Weekend Highlights...
~ Having way too much fun goofing off with friends in the 5K
~ Being part of a huge group dressed alike for the 10K, starting out in a bunch of small groups and picking up more into our larger group as we went through the course
~ Taking the day "off" the day of the half, sleeping later, lounging around my resort, enjoying a leisurely lunch at Disney Springs, and generally getting an entire day to relax and read
~ Miles 0-15 of the marathon, when I was running the race of my life, killing a PR pace but feeling comfortable with the effort! Unfortunately, miles 16-26+ were the worst race miles of my life, but with some distance, I'm still pretty stoked about what I was able to do outside of heat and GI issues.
~ Having the perfect day - idea light, temp, sky, etc. - for medal pics on Mon. I love getting artsy with a camera and rarely have time to do so.


----------



## JBinORL

I felt especially there were more people inside MK, and that we were confined to only half of Main Street. Was that the same in 2018?


----------



## cavepig

JBinORL said:


> I felt especially there were more people inside MK, and that we were confined to only half of Main Street. Was that the same in 2018?


Yes, runners only use half of Main Street while fans are on the other side.   

I felt the crowds/cheering were amazing.  Didn't seem any less to me at all and yeah maybe more than last year since it wasn't freezing, I don't know.  

I also love when there are Marching Bands out.  

One other thing I just remembered - were the trampolinists ever trampolining?  They were just cheering when we went by. Wondered if they had a malfunction this year?!


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> One other thing I just remembered - were the trampolinists ever trampolining?  They were just cheering when we went by. Wondered if they had a malfunction this year?!


I noticed the same thing. Can't remember where they were - Osceola? I don't even recall seeing the trampoline set up.


----------



## disgrits

This year was my husband's 7th Disney Marathon. We noticed that there were a lot fewer runners than in previous years. Anyone know why? Last year, there were 20,000+ finishers and this year it was less than 12,000.


----------



## rteetz

disgrits said:


> This year was my husband's 7th Disney Marathon. We noticed that there were a lot fewer runners than in previous years. Anyone know why? Last year, there were 20,000+ finishers and this year it was less than 12,000.


Downward trend in runDisney?


----------



## a-mad

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.
> 
> My highlights include:
> - Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
> - Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW.
> - Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo
> - Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction!
> - Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
> - 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
> - Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
> - Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.



@lhermiston - I also was hit with a big dose of reality yesterday when Utah got blasted with a huge winter storm.  I have definitely re-lived Florida weather (and a bunch more stuff...) a lot over the last few days.  

Here are my highlights for what was quite the amazing week:

Finished my first ever Dopey - and what an experience it was.  I had been sick up until a couple of days before we left, but my body held up well, along with the Red-eye flight (no sleep), early mornings, and days walking in the park.  I trusted my training, and it pulled me through... along with running incredible routes that I had never ran before - with things to look forward to on a continuous basis
Enjoying a runDisney event that I felt pulled out all the stops.  I've only ran one other runDisney event, so there was nothing to compare this to, but I was incredibly impressed with how well-run and supported these races were.   I can't imagine having to deal with the crowds that sign up for these races, so despite the inconveniences of the early mornings, the long walks to the corrals, etc. I thought they did a great job.  I can't believe how many volunteers they had - it was impressive.  And for the most part they were all incredibly supportive and encouraging.
Running through the parks - I love Disney theme parks, and the opportunity to run through them in this setting was second to none.  I thought I had mentally prepared myself for running into Magic Kingdom and seeing the castle, etc. but it hit me harder than I ever expected.  I couldn't even feel that I was running for that mile or 2 after... 
Characters - I did not expect to stop for any characters... but we couldn't resist hitting a few that had little to no lines.  Our ultimate wish that Esmeralda would magically show up didn't come to pass... but we had fun meeting up with many others (including Snow White in Germany with just a half mile left to go in the marathon... it was just what we needed!)
Did I mention support?  I haven't ran a race that was so well-supported than these races.  I was worried about not carrying water/fluids in the marathon, but my fears were erased when there were aid stations at nearly every mile it felt.
Celebrating our 20th anniversary - it was great to spend quality time with my wife.  We missed having the kids with us... but this was truly a once-in-a-lifetime trip, and we loved being at the resort enjoying everything it had to offer as adults.  We were joined by my two brothers-in-law and their spouses, and we had an absolute blast.
FOOD!  I loved that we had one table service reservation each day (usually mid-day).  It brought some much-needed rest and downtime to each day, and we had positive experiences everywhere we went.  Here are a few of our food highlights:
La Hacienda de San Angel - the ADR I perhaps was the least excited for ended up being the highlight of all of our ADR's.  We had a early dinner on marathon evening that was perfect - great food (their corn chowder and grilled shrimp tacos were out of this world), awesome views and outstanding, attentive service.
Ample Hills Creamery - thanks for the tip @Keels!
Rose Gold Cupcake at Sunshine Seasons - I never thought I would buy anything with "Rose Gold" in the title... but we were on the hunt for a good cupcake, and this was the winner! (runner-up - the Masters Cupcake at Be Our Guest)
Boardwalk Bakery - from the loaded Turkey Sandwich we had on our first night, to the sugar cookies and tarts... this place continuously delivered.

Rides - There were many rides I hadn't ridden yet, so I was thrilled to finally make it on them.  I was totally blown away by FoP.  It lived up to the hype and delivered a ride experience that for me may be my current favorite theme park experience ever (I know that's saying a lot, I love DLR's Indy, Splash, Haunted Mansion, BTMR, ToT... but for me it was that good).  Frozen Ever After was a big hit and we ended up riding it shortly after finishing the marathon (and only waited 15 minutes!)  and Slinky Dog Dash just put a huge grin on my face the whole time.
This great community - I didn't have a chance to meet up with any of you... but the advice you've provided during the past year has been invaluable.  I've looked forward to every SAFD for the last 52 weeks, and even though I'm not planning on returning to WDW any time soon (although the 3 of us vowed this would not be our last Dopey!) I'm sure I'll frequent the site from time to time to see what ya'll are up to!  Thanks for everything.
Here are a couple of fun shots from a great week:


----------



## Neon Cactus

My highlights this year:  

- Being in the Magic Kingdom at 5:30 AM.  Cheering on the half marathon runners (I appreciate the crowd support, so it was nice to be on the other side).  Calling my friend in California at 2:30 AM their time to let him know I was in the Magic Kingdom.  
- Seeing Adventurers Club characters on the course.  I loved that place!
- Finishing the marathon.  My training sucked and I knew it was going to be rough, so crossing the finish line felt good
- Meeting the other runners I've been talking to here for years and DATW.  
- Reading the text group posts while running and getting some much needed laughter.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> I thought I saw you at Cosmic Rays walk in and out like Friday than a bit later near the Gaston statue, but I wasn't sure so didn't say anything as I didn't want to come across crazy. I remember your photos from past race reports, so it was you or a doppleganger maybe?!?!  Glad you had a great race weekend congrats Dopey!


I think you did.  I walked in and out of Cosmic Ray's hoping they were serving breakfast before 11:00am on Friday and got more photos in new Fantasyland that day.  I really wish we could come up with a way to identify ourselves to other DISers so we don't feel so crazy.  Thanks for the congratulations.  I hope you enjoyed race weekend as well.  It's taken me so long to get all caught up on the boards here that I can't always remember who had what experience during race weekend.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Recapping Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend 2019


Great article Ryan! Now, what is this about the 10k changing themes next year?


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Great article Ryan! Now, what is this about the 10k changing themes next year?


It was a Twitter rumor I saw over the weekend so not too much substance but with the 5K changing themes that likely makes it easier to change the other race themes. I think Mickey will always stay the marathon but the others may change to help draw new interest.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Do any of you listen to the NPR politics podcast? They have listeners call in to do a “time stamp” and the podcast from a days ago was from some people about to run the WDW marathon!


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think you did.  I walked in and out of Cosmic Ray's hoping they were serving breakfast before 11:00am on Friday and got more photos in new Fantasyland that day.  I really wish we could come up with a way to identify ourselves to other DISers so we don't feel so crazy.  Thanks for the congratulations.  I hope you enjoyed race weekend as well.  It's taken me so long to get all caught up on the boards here that I can't always remember who had what experience during race weekend.


Dang it!  I should have said something, I got up to walk over but than was like no.  Yeah, lunch started at 10:00 am surprisingly there.    I did have an amazing race weekend.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Do you think they will post some Marathon merch on the online Disney store. Last year they had finisher jackets and closeouts of unsold stuff from the expo.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Do you think they will post some Marathon merch on the online Disney store. Last year they had finisher jackets and closeouts of unsold stuff from the expo.


I am surprised we haven't seen that already. Stuff is at the outlets already.


----------



## pigletliz

Does anyone remember what kind of Powerade (flavor and kind) was served on the course?  I use Tailwind, but I have a friend who wants to try the Powerade before Princess.  Thanks!


----------



## Barca33Runner

pigletliz said:


> Does anyone remember what kind of Powerade (flavor and kind) was served on the course?  I use Tailwind, but I have a friend who wants to try the Powerade before Princess.  Thanks!



Lemon-lime/yellow. My personal favorite, but not others. They’re going to get complaints no matter what flavor they choose.


----------



## pigletliz

Barca33Runner said:


> Lemon-lime/yellow. My personal favorite, but not others. They’re going to get complaints no matter what flavor they choose.



Thanks so much!  I was trying to get her to avoid the "nothing new on race day" scenario. I didn't know if they were still using the lemon-lime/yellow or had switched to something new.


----------



## Barca33Runner

pigletliz said:


> Thanks so much!  I was trying to get her to avoid the "nothing new on race day" scenario. I didn't know if they were still using the lemon-lime/yellow or had switched to something new.



I believe others said they used the same at Wine and Dine, so it’s probably a reasonable expectation they’ll keep the same for Princess; but I’d say there are no guarantees either.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> It was a Twitter rumor I saw over the weekend so not too much substance but with the 5K changing themes that likely makes it easier to change the other race themes. I think Mickey will always stay the marathon but the others may change to help draw new interest.


If they thought the backlash from removing Pluto was rough, I don't want to see what happens if they try to change the 10K medal from Minnie.  I understand why people want to see new characters and so forth, but I really think sticking with the fab 5 appeals more to most runners.  I think making the medals unique for every year is a good start and although I love Pluto, I don't mind if they change up the 5K theme every year, although I personally would keep it in the immediate vicinity of the fab 5.  



cavepig said:


> Dang it!  I should have said something, I got up to walk over but than was like no.  Yeah, lunch started at 10:00 am surprisingly there.    I did have an amazing race weekend.


Yeah, it always feels strange walking up to someone you don't know and saying "are you so and so from the following community?"  

Glad to hear you had an amazing race weekend.  It was an experience I will always treasure.


----------



## wdvak

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Current temp in Iowa is a balmy 3 degrees and yesterday instead of worrying about the heat for the marathon, I was running the snow blower. Life comes at you fast.
> 
> But! Those of us dealing with frigid temps in the north can still relive the warmth of Florida with a little Sundays are for Disney. This week, I want to know what were the highlights of WDW marathon weekend for you? List as many as you want and they don't have to all be runDisney related. If you didn't participate in this WDW marathon weekend, include some highlights from past trips.
> 
> My highlights include:
> - Completing my first Dopey. It will likely be my only one (the time commitment during a vacation is more than I care for), but I'm so glad I did it.
> - Meeting a bunch of runDisney all-stars. Too many names to list and remember, but it was a pleasure meeting you all at the morning meet-and-greets, the Hurricane Hanna's party or DATW.
> - Shots before the 5K and 10K with @rteetz and @jennamfeo
> - Doing my first ever character stops during a race. I still have a long ways to go before I can just run a race totally for fun, but these were baby steps in the right direction!
> - Scoring awesome locations to photograph Star Wars fireworks, Happily Ever After and IllumiNations (even if those photos turned out poorly)
> - 50s Prime Time Cafe was the surprise of the entire week. The food was so good.
> - Not surprising? Boma. Lived up to the hype. Possibly my new favorite restaurant on property (seafood gumbo FTW)
> - Balancing nearly 50 miles of running and some crazy early mornings with lots of quality time with my family. Probably our best Disney vacation yet.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more, but it's early. Hopefully reading some of your highlights will jog my memory a bit.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.



Highlights:
- Going for my first Dopey even though I didn’t finish. Keep telling myself that 42 miles is great.  Might try again next year with better training and hoping to be healthy.
- Stopping for a few photos with small lines (a first for me)
- Talking to other runners 
@LdyStormy76 I don’t think I’m the Fairbanksan you spoke with, but to all I did, thanks for making the corral waiting time enjoyable.
- Spending time with DH without all the normal things pulling at us. Plus his support through all of this has been fantastic!
- Enjoying the whole race weekend!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

As a conservative I don't listen to NPR, especially their politics.
That said, cheating at Disney races?

https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2019/01/cheating-at-disney-families-dopeys-and-more.html


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> As a conservative I don't listen to NPR, especially their politics.
> That said, cheating at Disney races?
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2019/01/cheating-at-disney-families-dopeys-and-more.html


People have done it for years and will continue to do so. It’s not just Disney it happens everywhere which is why marathon investigations is a thing.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I definitely wasn't singling out Disney races.
I go to that site just to be amazed at what some people will do regarding cheating.
I'm certain 99.99% of runners wouldn't  even consider cheating.
Most runners I know have more integrity than your average individual.
I do find it fascinating the lengths of denial those caught will go through to profess innocence.
WOW! One person even claimed she was running five minute miles to get to each port-o-potty.
LOL That is world class bovine excrement!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Grumpy_42K said:


> As a conservative I don't listen to NPR, especially their politics.
> That said, cheating at Disney races?
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2019/01/cheating-at-disney-families-dopeys-and-more.html



Just watched the Goldberg's and they made reference to Rosie Ruiz who cheated to "win" the 1980 Boston marathon. It's amazing what some people will do. I always wondered how many people cut that out-and-back around mile 11.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_Ruiz


----------



## croach

Grumpy_42K said:


> I definitely wasn't singling out Disney races.
> I go to that site just to be amazed at what some people will do regarding cheating.
> I'm certain 99.99% of runners wouldn't  even consider cheating.
> Most runners I know have more integrity than your average individual.
> I do find it fascinating the lengths of denial those caught will go through to profess innocence.
> WOW! One person even claimed she was running five minute miles to get to each port-o-potty.
> LOL That is world class bovine excrement!



The flip side of that is we have no idea if Marathon Investigation is right. There are problems with two of the examples they used for Disney. They said James missed both starts and looking at the results that’s possible. Disney doesn’t give the start time so not sure how they know that other than he “missed” the first mat in both races.  For the marathon he actually didn’t even register a mat until the 20 mile mark. Yet the photo they used for him was exiting AK which is before mile 15, so how does one explain that?

The other example is purely anecdotal. He has no proof other than some people saw a lady run on the course and she wasn’t sweating. Lot of things could have happened there that aren’t cheating. Or she could have been cheating. No way to know. I’ve always read those and just kind of assumed they got it right but this article was a bit sketchy.


----------



## Nole95

Marathon Investigation is usually pretty thorough.  He is not one to jump to conclusions or post anything unless he is really certain that some kind of cheating occured.

Interestingly enough, the last person mentioned in that article came to the Team #RunDisney Facebook page the day before the marathon saying how she was worried about running the full.  She had only signed up and trained for a 5K, had never run anything more than a 5K.  She then signed up for the 10K, and potentially Goofy at the Expo.  She was also running for Team Taps.

During the course of the marathon, everyone on this page was following her.  She posted pictures of various mile markers as she got to them.  As soon as I saw her miss the 20 mile mat and post a picture of the mile 22 marker, I knew something was up.  My suspicions were heightened when she ran the back half a lot faster than the first half with no indications she stopped for any characters.

I did not think much about it at the time, but then this article came out yesterday.  It soon appeared on Team #RunDisney  and people were off to the races.  Based on her start time and when she hit the 13.1 mat, people were able to figure out that she ran the 8.9 miles from Mile 13.1 to Mile 22 in about a 10 min/mile pace.  Way faster than she had done at any race over the weekend and almost impossible on the back half of a marathon that you had not trained for.

People also questioned how she was in corral B with no proof of time, leading some to think she doctored her bib.  And then she somehow got a Dopey medal despite being only registered for Goofy. 

In most instances, these things would not bother me, but in this case it did.  Assuming she did cut the course and claim something she didn't do, she dishonored the charity she was running for.  We then have the safety issue where others were initially so impressed that she completed Dopey with no training that they thought they could do it as well.  I would never recommened anyone attempt Dopey unless they were properly trained.  Finally, don't show up on a Facebook page asking for advice and preying on people's emotions.  Ironically enough, most times, the people that Marathon Investigation catches cheating are ones the doom themselves with their social media posts before, during or after races.


----------



## ANIM8R

You know that tiny out-and-back near the end of the Half right before Epcot? I saw a guy cut that at the beginning of the cones this year. Minor, yes, but...seriously? Saved a whole tenth of a mile maybe?

I'm guessing that, if he cut that portion, that probably wasn't the only cutting/cheating that gut did during the weekend.

SMH


----------



## cavepig

It's unfortunate that people lie or cheat, when these races should just be about your personal victories not fake glam to post about.    I find it fascinating when people post or talk that are clearly exaggerating their accomplishments, it's sad really.   A lady next to me for the marathon basically hinted how she got into corral B without actually herself running the time to get into it herself.  Another lady before the half I was confused as she had a Goofy bib with a sticker to move to corral B, but said she last chanced registered for Dopey and they ran out of bibs?!?!  I don't know why she had to tell us this, seemed weird they would run out of bibs knowing exactly what they had left to sell.    I wonder if she got a Dopey medal or not without a Dopey bib I guess.   People do strange things, but like why post/talk about them.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Doesn’t surprise me in the least that there’s a lot of cheating in Disney races. There is ample opportunity in the Marathon to completely cut the out and back before AK and the entire WWOS area. Other competitors can’t really do anything about it and it doesn’t do rD any good to fight it. The initial family in that article is a perfect example. Those are registration fees for rD; what good would it do them to chase those “runners” away?

Anyway, even though I’m sure it happens I will never understand the mentality of those who do things like this. I’ve been very disappointed with myself for being underprepared and undertrained the last couple years; but even though my times have been awful and I haven’t been able to enjoy my Marathon as much as I’d like, I’d never consider taking credit for finishing if I hadn’t covered every inch of the course. I even feel guilty if I cut the inside of a cone where the course is narrow to help everyone avoid a logjam. I can’t imagine how empty the “accomplishment” would feel if I were cutting literal miles off the course.


----------



## ckb_nc

croach said:


> The flip side of that is we have no idea if Marathon Investigation is right. There are problems with two of the examples they used for Disney. They said James missed both starts and looking at the results that’s possible. Disney doesn’t give the start time so not sure how they know that other than he “missed” the first mat in both races.  For the marathon he actually didn’t even register a mat until the 20 mile mark. Yet the photo they used for him was exiting AK which is before mile 15, so how does one explain that?
> 
> The other example is purely anecdotal. He has no proof other than some people saw a lady run on the course and she wasn’t sweating. Lot of things could have happened there that aren’t cheating. Or she could have been cheating. No way to know. I’ve always read those and just kind of assumed they got it right but this article was a bit sketchy.



The lady for a we know could used the bathroom in the hotel lobby - did not see her time. Some of the data looks correct and the course makes it easy to skip sections like ESPN.  But why do it?


----------



## Nole95

ckb_nc said:


> The lady for a we know could used the bathroom in the hotel lobby - did not see her time. Some of the data looks correct and the course makes it easy to skip sections like ESPN.  But why do it?



Marathon Investigation page lists the potential person as Donna.  Decided to take a look at the results.  Sure enough, there is a Donna listed that hit 0 timing mats, but shows a finish time of 4:10.  Wonder if this is one and the same.

As for James, his marathon thing is fairly simple.  As mentioned, he did not hit a mat until mile 20.  That alone is proof enough for me that he was not on that course at the start.  No way ALL those mats did not register, and then it suddenly worked at mile 20.  Last mat before mile 20 is at 13.1.  Easy enough to jump on the course right there at the AK exit and run the rest of the marathon.   

He may have legit ran the half, but it's possible he could have jumped on the course at the TTC right after the 5K mat.


----------



## ywgckp

I run for personal validation so cutting the course just doesn't make any sense to me.  Although I guess if your goal is to impress people on Facebook and not feel good about yourself...

I'm not exactly sure how you could cut the course without it being incredibly obvious to everyone around you.  There's steady traffic both on Western Way and WWOS.  I guess pull over to the side for a bit and fake an injury or bathroom break?


----------



## hotblooded

Nole95 said:


> Ironically enough, most times, the people that Marathon Investigation catches cheating are ones the doom themselves with their social media posts before, during or after races.


That’s why cheaters fascinate me. It’s such a cry for attention that they really can’t help themselves. It’s not enough to get away with it privately; they have to proclaim their every move for the public to see and applaud them for, and eventually tear them apart.


----------



## Nole95

ywgckp said:


> I run for personal validation so cutting the course just doesn't make any sense to me.  Although I guess if your goal is to impress people on Facebook and not feel good about yourself...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how you could cut the course without it being incredibly obvious to everyone around you.  There's steady traffic both on Western Way and WWOS.  I guess pull over to the side for a bit and fake an injury or bathroom break?



From what I have read that people witnessed, some runners would jump into a bathroom there before WWOS.  When they exited they would just jump in with the crowd going the other way.  Not the first time I have seen this reported.


----------



## croach

Nole95 said:


> Marathon Investigation page lists the potential person as Donna.  Decided to take a look at the results.  Sure enough, there is a Donna listed that hit 0 timing mats, but shows a finish time of 4:10.  Wonder if this is one and the same.
> 
> As for James, his marathon thing is fairly simple.  As mentioned, he did not hit a mat until mile 20.  That alone is proof enough for me that he was not on that course at the start.  No way ALL those mats did not register, and then it suddenly worked at mile 20.  Last mat before mile 20 is at 13.1.  Easy enough to jump on the course right there at the AK exit and run the rest of the marathon.
> 
> He may have legit ran the half, but it's possible he could have jumped on the course at the TTC right after the 5K mat.



Yeah you’re right on James. I had in my mind the mat was at 15 miles which meant he would have to have crossed it after the Gravediggers photo. He also had no character photos prior to that stop but lots after. So take that as you will.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ywgckp said:


> I run for personal validation so cutting the course just doesn't make any sense to me.  Although I guess if your goal is to impress people on Facebook and not feel good about yourself...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how you could cut the course without it being incredibly obvious to everyone around you.  There's steady traffic both on Western Way and WWOS.  I guess pull over to the side for a bit and fake an injury or bathroom break?





Nole95 said:


> From what I have read that people witnessed, some runners would jump into a bathroom there before WWOS.  When they exited they would just jump in with the crowd going the other way.  Not the first time I have seen this reported.



I’m sure there are all types of shady ways that people try to conceal what they are doing, but I think it ultimately comes down to the fact there’s nothing anyone can really do about it. Do you want to ruin your race by chasing down/pointing out a cheater when nothing is likely to come of it? They clearly have no shame about their actions and races are not going to be particularly interested in fighting the results unless it is someone who claims a race or age group win/place. Qualifying times for other races aren’t even the problem of the particular race where the cheating occurred.

With rD it is even less likely to result in anything positive. As far as I know they still give finisher medals to those that are swept and desire to get the medal; so what’s the difference between that and giving medals to people who cross the finish line of a shortened course for rD?

ETA: I guess my main point is that to rD you’ve bought the medals when you’ve paid your registration. Whether you earn them on race day or just pick them up is up to every runner.


----------



## Bree

Nole95 said:


> Marathon Investigation is usually pretty thorough.  He is not one to jump to conclusions or post anything unless he is really certain that some kind of cheating occured.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the last person mentioned in that article came to the Team #RunDisney Facebook page the day before the marathon saying how she was worried about running the full.  She had only signed up and trained for a 5K, had never run anything more than a 5K.  She then signed up for the 10K, and potentially Goofy at the Expo.  She was also running for Team Taps.
> 
> During the course of the marathon, everyone on this page was following her.  She posted pictures of various mile markers as she got to them.  As soon as I saw her miss the 20 mile mat and post a picture of the mile 22 marker, I knew something was up.  My suspicions were heightened when she ran the back half a lot faster than the first half with no indications she stopped for any characters.
> 
> I did not think much about it at the time, but then this article came out yesterday.  It soon appeared on Team #RunDisney  and people were off to the races.  Based on her start time and when she hit the 13.1 mat, people were able to figure out that she ran the 8.9 miles from Mile 13.1 to Mile 22 in about a 10 min/mile pace.  Way faster than she had done at any race over the weekend and almost impossible on the back half of a marathon that you had not trained for.
> 
> People also questioned how she was in corral B with no proof of time, leading some to think she doctored her bib.  And then she somehow got a Dopey medal despite being only registered for Goofy.
> 
> In most instances, these things would not bother me, but in this case it did.  Assuming she did cut the course and claim something she didn't do, she dishonored the charity she was running for.  We then have the safety issue where others were initially so impressed that she completed Dopey with no training that they thought they could do it as well.  I would never recommened anyone attempt Dopey unless they were properly trained.  Finally, don't show up on a Facebook page asking for advice and preying on people's emotions.  Ironically enough, most times, the people that Marathon Investigation catches cheating are ones the doom themselves with their social media posts before, during or after races.



Did you see the close up of her bib? It looks like she used white out to change it from corral F to B.


----------



## Nole95

Bree said:


> Did you see the close up of her bib? It looks like she used white out to change it from corral F to B.



According to her Goofy bib, she would have been in E.  In the pictures I saw, that had magically changed to B.  Had not heard about using the White Out, but it now makes perfect sense.  Easy enough to change an E to a B, and the corral checkers are just making quick checks as you walk by.  They would not have been scrutinizing to see if someone made that kind of change.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I never thought to use white out - I’ve seen people with duplicate bibs before but. It that


----------



## Bree

Nole95 said:


> According to her Goofy bib, she would have been in E.  In the pictures I saw, that had magically changed to B.  Had not heard about using the White Out, but it now makes perfect sense.  Easy enough to change an E to a B, and the corral checkers are just making quick checks as you walk by.  They would not have been scrutinizing to see if someone made that kind of change.



How did she get into E which is a non-POT corral without training for more than a 5K?


----------



## Nole95

Bree said:


> How did she get into E which is a non-POT corral without training for more than a 5K?



A very good question.  One of many surrounding the circumstances of this particular runner.


----------



## Ariel484

I feel like they need to use QR codes or something at the corral entrances to really enforce placement.  Can't see them ever bothering to do it though, and I'm sure people who are super determined to corral jump will figure out a way to make it happen anyway.


----------



## Ponoche

Just read the marathon investigation piece, I couldn't imagine cheating.  What i really didn't like though, was in the first picture of the mom and son I'm the guy in the green shorts behind them.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> I feel like they need to use QR codes or something at the corral entrances to really enforce placement.  Can't see them ever bothering to do it though, and I'm sure people who are super determined to corral jump will figure out a way to make it happen anyway.



Sadly, you're right. rD only pays lip service to caring about things like corral jumpers, course cutters, and others whose ethics seem to be in short supply. If only these people put as much time and effort into training as they do into cheating.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> I find it fascinating when people post or talk that are clearly exaggerating their accomplishments, it's sad really.


Very true.  At the end of the day, cheaters might have a medal, they might have people who think they did it, but what they do not have is the experience.  They literally do not know what it feels like to fight through the challenges of training and the challenges that always come on race day.  They have no concept of what it feels like to overcome all of that.  They have only cheated themselves.  Because even if they're never caught, the very issues that led them to cut the course and/or pretend to finish a race that they didn't truly finish are still with them.  Running does not make one invincible, but it has certainly taught me a lot about how to endure challenges in life.  And I never would have learned those things through cutting a course short.  



ywgckp said:


> I run for personal validation so cutting the course just doesn't make any sense to me. Although I guess if your goal is to impress people on Facebook and not feel good about yourself...


The irony here is that a week and a half after finishing the marathon, I'm mostly the same person I was before.  I have some newly earned experience about facing and overcoming challenges that I hope to apply to other areas of my life, but the marathon did not magically transform me into a better person than I was before.  So those who cheated achieved nothing.  At some point, they wil =l

I have heard of people who talk about how running saved their lives.  For some it became a time to work through their challenges and clear their mind.  For others it literally improved their health and lifestyle.  The only way to receive those benefits from running is to run and overcome.


----------



## cavepig

I think when it comes to corral jumping the volunteers do try as hard as they can but can only do so much.  I've been stepped on and smashed by a corral literal jumper but what are you gonna do.   As for submitting bib mule times or other fake times for corral placement what could they really do. Even if I say report someone I know uses a bib mule for corral placement, how I could prove it to have Disney really do anything. It's not ruining my race, but is it ruining someone's. I have no idea. 

I have heard you can get banned if you are caught bib sharing or using someone else's, but I've never heard it enforced, but I have no idea.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, you're right. rD only pays lip service to caring about things like corral jumpers, course cutters, and others whose ethics seem to be in short supply. *If only these people put as much time and effort into training as they do into cheating.*


Yeah, I just don't get how someone could sort of plot out something like this (because on some level it's got to take some planning), and then follow through with it and be okay with it.  How can they feel okay with themselves, and how satisfying can it really be?


cavepig said:


> I think when it comes to corral jumping the volunteers do try as hard as they can but can only do so much.


Right, those volunteers aren't CMs...they get small compensation but not enough to make it worth it if some jerk is trying to pull one over on them.


----------



## SarahDisney

Speaking of course cutters...
I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere. It would have to be a small course cut, but I still think I might have somehow turned too early or something and actually missed 0.06 miles. I'm never short on races (I'm bad at tangents, so my GPS distance is actually always longer than the official distance).
(Sorry, every time someone mentions course cutting, I somehow always think about that ... but if I did cheat, I promise I didn't do it intentionally. Please don't report me.)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere.


My FitBit with GPS claims that I ran under 19 miles during the same period of time that runDisney says I ran 26.2.  And it's not the first time it has substantially understated the distance I actually ran in a race.  Your device probably just shorted you a little bit.


----------



## cavepig

Ariel484 said:


> Right, those volunteers aren't CMs...they get small compensation but not enough to make it worth it if some jerk is trying to pull one over on them.


  After volunteering at the 5k doing the water stop I have a whole new respect for volunteers.  It was hard work.



SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of course cutters...
> I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere. It would have to be a small course cut, but I still think I might have somehow turned too early or something and actually missed 0.06 miles. I'm never short on races (I'm bad at tangents, so my GPS distance is actually always longer than the official distance).
> (Sorry, every time someone mentions course cutting, I somehow always think about that ... but if I did cheat, I promise I didn't do it intentionally. Please don't report me.)


  That's so close though I wouldn't think or be worried you cut at all.  Even if you did something just a bit off it's not drastic like someone purposely cutting all of ESPN out of the marathon.  Or joining in the race near the finish and never having even started.  I think you are safe from any reporting


----------



## Z-Knight

SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of course cutters...
> I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere. It would have to be a small course cut, but I still think I might have somehow turned too early or something and actually missed 0.06 miles. I'm never short on races (I'm bad at tangents, so my GPS distance is actually always longer than the official distance).
> (Sorry, every time someone mentions course cutting, I somehow always think about that ... but if I did cheat, I promise I didn't do it intentionally. Please don't report me.)



YOU'VE BEEN REPORTED, Sarah "Course Cutter" Disney

I've had a couple short runs myself...I actually aim for the tangents and on a couple of them it worked!


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of course cutters...
> I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere. It would have to be a small course cut, but I still think I might have somehow turned too early or something and actually missed 0.06 miles. I'm never short on races (I'm bad at tangents, so my GPS distance is actually always longer than the official distance).
> (Sorry, every time someone mentions *course cutting,* I somehow always think about that ... but if I did cheat, I promise I didn't do it intentionally. Please don't report me.)


Hey!  I've cut a lot of courses.  Mostly Western Civ and Accounting back in my days at PC.  Never got caught, but my GPA was no PR.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently runDisney sent out surveys today about the weekend. Anyone get one?


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> Hey!  I've cut a lot of courses.  Mostly Western Civ and Accounting back in my days at PC.  Never got caught, but my GPA was no PR.



See, those courses I never cut, accidentally or on purpose! (Well, except that one time that I missed bio lab because I was sick so I slept through my alarm)
But I also went to college in the era of laptops, where I could play games on the computer while my professors thought I was taking notes...



rteetz said:


> Apparently runDisney sent out surveys today about the weekend. Anyone get one?



Nope. Stack Overflow (developer site) wants my opinion, but runDisney does not. Of the two, I'd rather have gotten the rD survey.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> Apparently runDisney sent out surveys today about the weekend. Anyone get one?



Yup! Haven’t done it yet though...


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> Yup! Haven’t done it yet though...


Can you write down the questions or post screenshots? I’d love to know what they are asking. I didn’t get it.


----------



## Z-Knight

SarahDisney said:


> See, those courses I never cut, accidentally or on purpose! (Well, except that one time that I missed bio lab because I was sick so I slept through my alarm)
> But I also went to college in the era of laptops, where I could play games on the computer while my professors thought I was taking notes...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Stack Overflow (developer site) wants my opinion, but runDisney does not. Of the two, I'd rather have gotten the rD survey.


Stack Overflow rules


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> Can you write down the questions or post screenshots? I’d love to know what they are asking. I didn’t get it.


There are way too many questions. Just because you (or anyone on here) didn’t get an email doesn’t mean you can’t complete the survey. Here you go. Enjoy!!

https://www.disneysurvey.com/wix/p22238006.aspx?r=577&s=SRWENKJS


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> There are way too many questions. Just because you (or anyone on here) didn’t get an email doesn’t mean you can’t complete the survey. Here you go. Enjoy!!
> 
> https://www.disneysurvey.com/wix/p22238006.aspx?r=577&s=SRWENKJS


It doesn’t let me complete the survey.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> It doesn’t let me complete the survey.


Wow. That’s crazy. Why would they embed a unique identifier in their survey and only allow one person to complete it?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Wow. That’s crazy. Why would they embed a unique identifier in their survey and only allow one person to complete it?


The link is likely unique to each email sent out. 

Just wondering what kind of questions were asked. Any examples you could share?


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> The link is likely unique to each email sent out.
> 
> Just wondering what kind of questions were asked. Any examples you could share?



It was really long! I took lots of screen shots I can share - maybe I’ll PM you?

A lot of questions about the expo and a few about buying race/hotel or race/hotel/ticket Packages.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Apparently runDisney sent out surveys today about the weekend. Anyone get one?



I did...isn't that ironic. I didn't take it since I was not there, so I am no help from a questions aspect.

Edited to add: I can't copy and paste the link here because it doesn't seem to work, but I will forward the email to anyone who may want to take it since I didn't.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Hey!  I've cut a lot of courses.  Mostly Western Civ and Accounting back in my days at PC.  Never got caught, but my GPA was no PR.



It was Psychology and Genetics for me.  Had no real interest in them as a Chemistry and Geology major.  Looking back, I have no idea how I passed them.  As a bonus, the best course title from my degrees goes to:  Invertebrate Paleontology and Biostratigraphy!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Apparently runDisney sent out surveys today about the weekend. Anyone get one?


Not I. But I slammed them so hard in the survey they sent after the Inaugural Dark Side weekend, I probably landed myself on the "Never Send a Survey Again" list lol!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I also got the survey, but haven't done it yet. The "takes 20 minutes to complete" disclaimer pushed it to the weekend for me.


----------



## ZellyB

No survey for me.  But I'm okay with that.


----------



## cavepig

No survey here.    Anything about asking if you want more variety of  races/themes?     Or about the snack boxes?   I would love to answer a snack box survey as it seems less and less and that birdseed bar was weird, I ate them, but weird.


----------



## SarahDisney

cavepig said:


> that birdseed bar was weird



Literally exactly my thoughts about the snackbox.
I'm also not a fan of anything that can grow into a pet, but really, that chia bar was incredibly strange.


----------



## roxymama

I got a "what places did you eat at epcot?" and another "how many magical moments did you experience at MK" surveys but none for rundisney yet.



SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of course cutters...
> I once ran a 5K where my GPS said 3.04 miles and nobody else said anything about the course being short. To this day, I'm still trying to figure out if I made a wrong turn or cut the course somewhere. It would have to be a small course cut, but I still think I might have somehow turned too early or something and actually missed 0.06 miles. I'm never short on races (I'm bad at tangents, so my GPS distance is actually always longer than the official distance).
> (Sorry, every time someone mentions course cutting, I somehow always think about that ... but if I did cheat, I promise I didn't do it intentionally. Please don't report me.)



Ran a short 10k course in 2017 with @DopeyBadger and @rteetz and others.  And there was a point when Billy was thinking about just running off course to ADD distance so that my PR attempt would be more valid.  But at the time I didn't really understand exactly what was going on.  Not sure what the term would be for the exact opposite of a course cutter???

The most blatant cheating I've ever witnessed was an elementary school 5k in my neighborhood watching 8-12 year old kids just running through people's yards at a turn to try to gain ground on others.  In every pack of kids at least a handful would do it.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> No survey here.    Anything about asking if you want more variety of  races/themes?     Or about the snack boxes?   I would love to answer a snack box survey as it seems less and less and that birdseed bar was weird, I ate them, but weird.


Nothing about the themes that I can remember but there were questions about the snack box.

If I had know that they would send surveys only to select people and the survey couldn't be forwarded to others to complete, I would have shared as much as I could and tried get everyone's feedback in there. I mean, who does that? Wouldn't they want feedback from as many people as possible? I don't get Disney sometimes...


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Nothing about the themes that I can remember but there were questions about the snack box.
> 
> If I had know that they would send surveys only to select people and the survey couldn't be forwarded to others to complete, I would have shared as much as I could and tried get everyone's feedback in there. I mean, who does that? Wouldn't they want feedback from as many people as possible? I don't get Disney sometimes...


Disney surveys are weird at times.


----------



## LdyStormy76

cavepig said:


> No survey here.    Anything about asking if you want more variety of  races/themes?     Or about the snack boxes?   I would love to answer a snack box survey as it seems less and less and that birdseed bar was weird, I ate them, but weird.





SarahDisney said:


> Literally exactly my thoughts about the snackbox.
> I'm also not a fan of anything that can grow into a pet, but really, that chia bar was incredibly strange.



Agree.  No Oreos and no chocolate. I opened the first one, was disappointed and only took the other since DH likes that fake cheese and the applesauce is a recovery food. The pretzels were tasteless.


----------



## cavepig

If anyone finished the Half marathon around 8:50am to 9:00am I posted some finish line video.  I did pause a couple times and had to switch devices.  I was watching for my sister-in-law.


----------



## JulieODC

They did ask about the “complementary snacks” at the finish. It struck me as a little odd because I sort of view that as part of the race registration fee...


----------



## PCFriar80

cavepig said:


> No survey here.    Anything about asking if you want more variety of  races/themes?     Or about the snack boxes?   I would love to answer a snack box survey as it seems less and less and that birdseed bar was weird, I ate them, but weird.


I didn't eat them and the birds gave me the bird!


----------



## gsu1988

Couple of post race items.  My daughter got me the Dopey medal hanger for Christmas and she also talked me into the Dopey tattoo.


----------



## LSUfan4444

The chia seed bar was the best thing in that box of food, by far.


----------



## AFwifelife

I complained about the food boxes in the survey mentioning specifically the Oreos. 

My sister was happy about the GF pretzels though.


----------



## lhermiston

I was ready to retire Sundays are for Disney, but it looks like there are a few people still posting on this thread, so I'll do one more:

What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?

My spring plans are a little up in the air. I strongly considered doing a quick turnaround and running a full at the end of April. Then the weather went crazy and I've run once since the marathon (hoping to get a run in today and tomorrow, then probably nothing again for a week thanks to the temperatures). So, I might do a half in the spring. Maybe a 7-miler in July.

This fall I am definitely (health permitting) doing the Lakefront Marathon and, depending on the timing, some distance of a local annual race (5K, 10K or half). 

Beyond that, I really don't know. It's going to be a while before my next runDisney event, I know that. I love 'em, but these trips aren't cheap and there are other races I want to run (Vegas, DC, Chicago, Duluth) and more family vacations I want to take. So, maybe I'll enter the lottery for the 2020 Chicago Marathon and see what happens. I have 4.5 years to complete my goal of 10 marathons before I'm 40 (I'm at 4 now).

Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## Wendy98

I have 2 goal races this year:  Boston in April and Berlin in September.  I have had some injury issues after my fall marathons this past year and was not in racing form for WDW.  Oddly, I have felt much better since and I am getting some decent runs in.  I have cleaned up my diet which always helps.  I am on the fence about doing NYC.  I have guaranteed entry and have until Feb. 14 to decide.  I loved it this past year but not sure dh wants to go again so soon and after the expense of Berlin.  I debate about the Flying Pig also (my hometown marathon).  I have done it the past 2 years (and many other years).  It is about 20 days after Boston and right now the idea of 2 close marathons is not appealing.  I won the 10k a few years ago and may switch back to that.

When I saw dh after I finished WDW marathon this year, I said that was fun, but I don't want to do it again for awhile.  With that said, I will probably reserve a DVC room just in case...


----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I have the Cap City Half (Columbus OH) at the end of April, some local favorite 5Ks in the summer, the Emerald City Half/Quarter in late August and maybe the Hamilton Night Glow run in early September.   

While Fall may be the best running season in terms of weather in Ohio, it’s our busy season as DH farms and I judge high school marching band contests.  We still try to get training runs in, but races are usually on hold.

Marathon Weekend 2020 is still being debated.   Thinking about running, but skipping the parks...


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?


In March, I will be running my local Hot Chocolate 15k on the 3rd followed by the St. Paddy’s Day half on the 16th. (It didn’t feel like a quick turnaround when I registered... I just keep telling myself it wasn’t that long ago that a 12 mile run was no big deal.) TCMA (who is putting on the half) has a Crown of the Sound series for completing three of their half marathons during the calendar year. I am also registered for their Tacoma Narrows half in August, so I will need to pick one more to complete the challenge.

As for Disney races, I decided I will be returning to Wine & Dine for the 10th anniversary. Right now I am only planning on running the half, unless I can talk my local friend into the 5k or 10k. I’m also excited to run the marathon again in 2020! As tempting as the Goofy anniversary may be, my plan is to “just” register for the 10k (theme TBD) and the marathon.

I have some other short hometown races planned for 2019. But, they are all between 5k to 10k in distance. So, they won’t require any extra training.


----------



## jennamfeo

gsu1988 said:


> she also talked me into the Dopey tattoo.


Funny! I saw a bunch of Dopey tattoos out on the course, so I am considering one myself. I am thinking just his hat. 



lhermiston said:


> What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?


I actually spent this past week figuring out my running schedule for the year. It's the only way to keep me motivated. 
March - Triathlon 
April - HM (sub 2 hour goal)
May - 10k (sub 1 hour goal)
October - a "real" Marathon (4:30 goal)
November - Wine & Dine & RnR Vegas
January - maybe, probably, Dopey or Goofy.


----------



## roxymama

Started my trip report.  Hope to get most of it posted today 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...-world-a-wdw-half-marathon-adventure.3731584/


----------



## roxymama

Looks like my year may look like
March Shamrock shuffle 8k
May Chicago spring half PR attempt
August Naperville sprint triathlon (my first)
Maybe 5k PR attempts in the fall
Maybe run Chicago fall half to complete the challenge for more bling
HC 15k cause 5 years legacy medal
And then see what 2020 has in store that I need to train for 

So my training for getting to that spring half will start in the near future.


----------



## apdebord

I’ve decided not to race much this year and enjoy running without the stress of having to get runs in. I have one definitely on my radar- a 5K that will honor a local police officer who passed away from a mystery illness in 2018. I went to high school with him and his wife, and cheered with her too, so this will be a great opportunity to honor him.

My husband has informed me he’s registering me for the Seashore 50K in Virginia Beach in December... we will see about that.

I’ll also be crewing my husband during his races, which I’ve never done. I’m looking forward to his schedule so I’ll list those since I’m living vicariously through him:
February- Light 2 Light 50M (OBX, I’m either crewing or volunteering at an aid station)
March- Shamrock Marathon (VB, VA)
April- Long Creek 60K (VB)
May- UROC 100K (somewhere in the VA mountains near Wintergreen)
And finally, NYC Marathon! The one I’m most excited to attend!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- I'm going to spend most of the year trying to lose the weight that crept up on me during Dopey training and working on getting a little faster.  I'm planning to just do a couple of local races.  Probably a 4 miler in March, a 5K in June and a 10K in September.  

For marathon weekend 2020, we're going to make it a family trip so I'll either do the 5K or 10K and my husband will do whichever one I don't.  Although, the half is tempting because I love running on Main St.  But definitely only 1 race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

I'm planning on running an April-May Half trying to get a new PoT for next year Dopey and possibly a fall half, but mainly I'm just looking to get my running back to where I'm having fun and making gains. Running is still much more about trying to get in shape and feel good about myself than it is about about PRs and race results for me. There was a short period a few years ago where I was feeling pretty good about myself and became more focused on the achievement side of running, but I haven't been there in a while. It's my goal to get back to feeling good enough about myself and my fitness to be able to shift my focus to those goals.


----------



## ZellyB

My plans are totally uncertain for this year. Lol. Trying to figure that out. I do want to do a half at some point to try for a new PR and get a good Disney PoT to use for potentially WDW marathon weekend 2020 as our current one is expiring.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I was ready to retire Sundays are for Disney, but it looks like there are a few people still posting on this thread, so I'll do one more:
> 
> What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?



I am signed up for a half next weekend, and that's my only running event right now. Our running club is looking into a group trip for the Bakersfield marathon in November. That might be race #2 and good prep for Dopey 2020.


----------



## camaker

Sundays are for Disney:

My plans for the year are a bit up in the air right now. I cap off an extremely busy four months of races next weekend at the Light 2 Light 50 Miler (hoping to see @apdebord there) and don’t currently have anything on the schedule after that. I’m feeling like I’m in need of and due for a bit of a break, but if you read my avatar slogan you probably can tell I don’t really do breaks well. 

Depending on how I feel after next weekend, I’ll probably run either the Tobacco Road Half or Full Marathon in March. It’s local and one of my nearby favorites. Beyond that, I’m also deciding whether to enter the lotteries for New York or Marine Corps or just wait and try Space Coast. A decision also needs to be made on Marathon Weekend 2020. That would most likely be Dopey. The FOMO from “just” doing Goofy doesn’t sit well with me after this past race weekend. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## cavepig

I just signed up for the Nebraska Marathon in September because if it was before last night you get a free bonus training shirt mailed in April. I love Gimmicks.  This one is like 5 years old, a new date that works perfect for me, and I've only read good things about it and how they really work to improve anything unlike the awful Omaha one last fall (Yes, we have 3 marathons in a row, lots of  drama of why, hopefully one will shine and become the premiere event to bring more people in).  Not sure on 2020 weekend as much as I want to do Goofy again as I'm planning on Wine & Dine for sure this year. 



camaker said:


> The FOMO from “just” doing Goofy doesn’t sit well with me after this past race weekend.


That's funny. I totally thought I would feel Dopey FOMO, but never did & loved just Goofy.  But then I loved just the marathon last year.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?


2019 Running Plans:
Training for the Star Wars Half scheduled 4/7.  I'm using a "modified" Higdon Plan having just wrapped up Marathon Weekend.  After that, running will have to be put on hold as I need to have a bone spur removed from the back of my right heel.  That has been the source of my heel and achilles pains.  I'm hoping to get that done shortly after the Star Wars 1/2.
I'm not fully sure of the complete recovery time, but my ultimate goal later in the year will be to get ready for the 2020 Marathon Weekend running the 10K and 1/2 marathon.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I spent all of last year busting my butt trying to get guaranteed entry for a the United Airlines NYC Half (3/17) and TCS NYC Marathon (11/3), so that's what I have on my schedule for right now. I'm doing a challenge as part of my facebook running group that requires me to run at least one half marathon distance run per month (can be race or training run, and can also be longer than a half ... so my marathon counted), and I may do some of those as races because I like shiny things. But so far I have nothing on the schedule between March and November.

Marathon Weekend 2020 isn't happening for me, but I'm really hoping I can make the Princess Half work next year. I wanted to do it this year, but the travel agent I was gonna use sold out of discounted half bibs, so ... I'll have to wait.


----------



## Nole95

Plans through June

Bozeman Run to the Pub Half in March
Rivals Run Challenge in April
Hotlanta Half in June

Not sure what I’ll do after all that.


----------



## hotblooded

Running plans for this year:

I’m only currently registered for one race, the Zion Half Marathon in February. I’ve been looking forward to it since I heard about it at the Grand Canyon Half Marathon in 2016, but I had to wait two years to sign up because I wanted to run the original course, which it returns to this year. I love the Vacation Races National Park series as much as Run Disney and I highly recommend them to anyone looking for a runcation. 

Possible other races include the Cap10K and the Dark Side Half, which take place on the same day. No plans beyond that, other than training for the WDW Half 2020!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> January - maybe, probably, Dopey or Goofy.


Hmm.....


----------



## bevcgg

Wine & Dine Half with my Daughter in November. So running with her over the summer re:training and a local 10K for her POT.
Boulder Boulder- my favorite non run Disney race!
Maybe the Colfax 10miler- for another Disney POT for the full.
And if I can sweet talk my way into Marathon weekend 2020 (after being there in Nov for Wine&Dine) 2020 Marathon.
I had SO MUCH FUN during the Marathon as part of Dopey- I am looking forward to "just doing the Marathon" soon.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just posted my longer than intended trip recap in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> I was ready to retire Sundays are for Disney, but it looks like there are a few people still posting on this thread, so I'll do one more:



I'm officially retiring from the "Marathon Weekend 2019" thread and setting up camp [Actually the stakes are in the ground already] on the "Marathon Weekend 2020" thread.  Just wanted to thank you for initiating and maintaining the "SAFD" posts!  I give you credit for coming up with different, unique and fun questions every week for the past 52+ weeks!  Best of luck with your running in 2019.


----------



## TheHamm

SAFD:
It is a bit challenging for me to let go of the thread because it is hard for me to let go of my race experience, and the constant rehashing feeds into 2019 race planning. I had so much fun running my first half, and I want to do it again. My time was 37 minutes slower than I anticipated for my slowest possible finish, so there will be another half in 2019.
Because it was so much fun, I’m planning for wine and dine if family and work obligations can be arranged. Also, I have an AP burning a hole in my wallet! Reflecting on my race, I have 3 clear points of improvement, and 2 of them are not likely to be improved for W&D so I am looking at 2 in my town. Slacking on training runs was one of my downfalls and I am concerned the last two weeks may be an indication of what winter training will be so I am planning to train for a late March half and decide in March if I want to do the half or the 10k (although I am also doubtful a trail race is a safe choice at that time of year here). I am planning on a June half, and hoping for a PR as there should be time to get in a full calendar of long runs, but I have some concerns about weather that I can’t control. I am excited to move into the half distance and see if it is a good challenge or just too much to fit into the rest of life.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:
Debating on training for Dopey 2020 or 2021. Working on getting a little faster so I can enjoy everything with less worry and getting some weight off.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  I'm planning on mostly shorter, more fun races this year and focusing more on losing weight and training.  I have the Texas Rangers 5k in April that runs ends on the field, the Universal Studios Hollywood 5k in May, Five on the Fourth 5 miler on July 4th, either the Chicago Half Marathon in September or The Colony TX Half Marathon in October, they will likely have a Dallas Mavericks 5k in November, the Jingle Bell Run 5k in December, Dopey in January and then I'm also looking at the 36k challenge at Disneyland Paris later that year.  And if our local architects association in Dallas has any more 5k training runs with free beer and food, I will happily join those.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve got 4 10-milers planned in 4 different New England states in februrary (might tack on the 5k and make this one a half), April, June, and November.

Eyeing the 2020 marathon weekend and the marathon....


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: My 2019 plans call for cutting back on race registrations to save money. I'll be skipping the local races I've done in the past, and W&D is off my calendar. Cutting those should pay for Dopey 2020 registration, and then I'll just have 2020 SW to save for. I'm still planning a local half next month and SW Rival Run weekend in April, but those were purchased in 2018.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD

Well, since I just got my most recent @DopeyBadger plan last night, it looks like I am back on the training wagon.

I have a 10k in April and a half marathon in May. I would like to PR both, but realistically, given the courses, I will probably only PR the half.

After that, I'm not sure. I ran a marathon each in 2017 and 2018, and I think I would like to keep that streak alive. I'm thinking the Presque Isle Marathon in September or a local one in November, or something else sometime in the fall. Not sure yet.


----------



## baxter24

2019 plans: I’ve got a half in March where I am thinking of attempting a PR and we are doing Star Wars in April. After that I might do a few local races over the summer and into the fall. The plan for next year is Dopey 2020 so that fall will be spent training for it. I made the mistake of noticing that Wine and Dine aligns perfectly with my Dopey training plan so now I’m secretly thinking of ways to justify going down there. I don’t think I would even have considered it if it weren’t for my AP that I got this year.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD a day late because my Sunday was lousy: No races on my official schedule. I may run the Myrtle Beach half in March if I can get away from the family. There’s a local 5k at my boys’ old school in May that I usually run, plus a couple of brewery sponsored ones in the spring/summer that I can probably be talked into. Fingers crossed for getting into NY via the lottery, but if that doesn’t work out, I’m really wanting to do W&D. With my luck, DH will get into NY and I won’t, so I’ll be spending that weekend holding down homebase. And if that does happen, I’ll do marathon weekend 2020.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: It feels really weird, but I don't really have any plans. I'm just going to enjoy running for now and see what the year brings! I'd like to get at least 1, if not 2 halfs in sometime this year.


----------



## Desdemona924

Current plans are:
Tear Drop half in April, with a PR attempt. Hoping it will be better than my current 10-mile POT.
Attempting a sub-1 hour 10k in May. 
Maui half marathon in October. 
Figuring out how to pay for Goofy 2020. My husband says he'll come down but isn't running. Since it's been a few weeks and he's still adamant, I'm betting it's true.


----------



## Chaitali

Not sure of my plans for this year.  I have a free entry to the Rock and Roll DC Half, but I'm not feeling like jumping back into training right away plus I've had some mild foot pain this past week.  I may check if I can switch to doing the 5k instead.  I have a June 10k planned in Annapolis so I want to work on increasing speed with that shorter distance and also on losing some weight.  Then I'm thinking of a Fall half marathon, probably either Philadelphia or Richmond.  Marathon weekend 2020 will only happen if I can get a discount on the race registration so I definitely wouldn't sign up until much later in the year, if at all.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Plans for 2019 include:
* Helderberg to Hudson Half in April. This is the first for this race and excited because the course includes part of my regular long run training routes and is really beautiful.
* Boilermaker 15k in July. Hoping to PR this year with a < 75 minute race if it is not stupid hot.
* I have entered the NYC marathon lottery for November. If I don't get in, I may fund raise to race (have a coworker who is involved in one of the charities). If not then maybe Dopey 2020. I have a friend from Austin trying to talk me into it. I was hoping to do Dopey in 2021.

Lots of 5Ks as they come up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> What are your running plans for the next year (including, if applicable, marathon weekend 2020)?


I am registered for the San Francisco Giant Race Half Marathon and 5K Challenge.  Meaning I run the half at 7:15am and the 5K at 10:50am.  I may add 2 or 3 virtual races to get the Giants series sweep award for 2019, but may turn one of those virtuals into a live race since it's not too far from home.  

Beyond that I'm still figuring out 2020 race plans.  



Wendy98 said:


> When I saw dh after I finished WDW marathon this year, I said that was fun, but I don't want to do it again for awhile. With that said, I will probably reserve a DVC room just in case...


Funny you should say that.  As I argue back and forth with myself about why I shouldn't run Marathon Weekend 2020, it dawned on me that Star Wars Rival Run 2020 might work even better.  And Star Wars races definitely got me back into running after I had taken 18 months or so off.  Yet strangely enough I told myself when I left Disney World a couple of weeks ago that I really need to visit when I'm not running.  My last 4 trips have been tied to race weekends and yet here I am looking at a fifth consecutive race weekend trip.  



apdebord said:


> I’ve decided not to race much this year and enjoy running without the stress of having to get runs in.


That's what I hope to do for the next few months.  Work is about to become insanely busy and I want to get short runs in 3 days a week, but unless I've had an important goal race, I've never trained in these months.



baxter24 said:


> I don’t think I would even have considered it if it weren’t for my AP that I got this year.


I wound up getting an AP precisely because I was eyeing Marathon Weekend after Dark Side 2018.  I knew I was committing myself to one more trip even if I didn't do the marathon, but I was perfectly fine with that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Desdemona924 said:


> Tear Drop half in April, with a PR attempt. Hoping it will be better than my current 10-mile POT.



I'm doing Tear Drop again this year. It's a great course for a PR, but get ready to trash your quads.


----------



## Desdemona924

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm doing Tear Drop again this year. It's a great course for a PR, but get ready to trash your quads.



That's what I read. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## roxymama

Start my new training plan tonight, which I hope to post in my journal tonight along with my half recap.  I'll post the link once it's up.  Been hit with a crazy schedule last few days otherwise it'd be up already.

My 8k goal is 46:00 (ACK) and half is 2:10 (ACK) but I asked for it.  We'll see if I'm trending towards capable of doing that as I start back up running again.  Everytime I think I'll take it easy for a year I end up setting "scary" goals for myself.  I got this but (ACK!)


----------



## Jeff Morris

Daughter had a blast at the 5K and got to meet Oswald. Her life goals for 2019 have been met.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  I have the Star Wars 10k planned for April, but other than some local races, I have hopes of the Wine & Dine Half and plan to return for 2020 Marathon Weekend.  Leaning on a return to Dopey.  Have a great year everyone!


----------



## JB22

What gives with people who show up to corrals way late and try to shove and push all the way to the front?  

PSA - if your a$$ shows up late to the corral then your stuck at the back

I saw this at W&D and every race at Marathon weekend.  At W&D there were guys who must have missed when they slotted B up the chute towards the startline.  They shoved and pushed all the way to the front but the guys holding the corral wouldnt let them go up ahead atleast.


----------



## rteetz

JB22 said:


> What gives with people who show up to corrals way late and try to shove and push all the way to the front?
> 
> PSA - if your a$$ shows up late to the corral then your stuck at the back
> 
> I saw this at W&D and every race at Marathon weekend.  At W&D there were guys who must have missed when they slotted B up the chute towards the startline.  They shoved and pushed all the way to the front but the guys holding the corral wouldnt let them go up ahead atleast.


That always happens. People don’t realize that Disney starts moving corrals into place so early and they want to get to the front because they can’t fathom being in the back.


----------



## cburnett11

JB22 said:


> What gives with people who show up to corrals way late and try to shove and push all the way to the front?





rteetz said:


> That always happens. People don’t realize that Disney starts moving corrals into place so early and they want to get to the front because they can’t fathom being in the back.



I saw this happen in the marathon a lot this year.  It was probably compounded by the fact that our corral was like the largest in the history of corrals... lol.  My wife and I got there first thing and were up pretty close, but chose to go to the side by the fence.  Over time we continued to watch people trample over others to try and get to the very front.  In one particular case, I could tell of one person that was going to the front and pretending to be meeting up with (visibly looking for) others.  After they got to the front, other friends came and found this person.  But they were all acting like they were joining in with an existing group, but not really.  They just felt the need to get to the very front.  As I suspected, within the first 100 meters, we passed this group.  They were walking side by side (maybe 4 across)... and I'm guessing they were "very proud" of the fact that they were successful in getting to the front of the corral.


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> I saw this happen in the marathon a lot this year.  It was probably compounded by the fact that our corral was like the largest in the history of corrals... lol.  My wife and I got there first thing and were up pretty close, but chose to go to the side by the fence.  Over time we continued to watch people trample over others to try and get to the very front.  In one particular case, I could tell of one person that was going to the front and pretending to be meeting up with (visibly looking for) others.  After they got to the front, other friends came and found this person.  But they were all acting like they were joining in with an existing group, but not really.  They just felt the need to get to the very front.  As I suspected, *within the first 100 meters, *we passed this group. * They were walking* side by side (maybe 4 across)... and I'm guessing they were "very proud" of the fact that they were successful in getting to the front of the corral.



Forcing your way to the front of a corral in front of others who were there earlier is not cool nor is walking 4 across, but walking within the first 100 meters doesn't mean anything necessarily.  I'm an interval runner and do very short intervals and while I usually forgo starting my intervals at the start of a crowded race, merely walking within the first 100 meters doesn't mean much given the prevalence of interval runners these days, especially at Disney races.  We made sure to get there early enough to be the front of our corral and as I mentioned we didn't start our intervals right away, but we might have chosen to do so if we'd wanted and as long as our race etiquette (signaling walk breaks/no more than 2 abreast during a walk break -and when it's crowded we typically go single file) was appropriate, I would feel we had every right to be at the front even if we were walking at times.  You may only really be concerned about the jumping to the front of the corral and walking 4 across (NOT cool) rather than the fact of walking in the first 100 meters, but I can sometimes be sensitive to that, so sorry if I'm misinterpreting the bolded portion.


----------



## PrincessV

JB22 said:


> What gives with people who show up to corrals way late and try to shove and push all the way to the front?
> 
> PSA - if your a$$ shows up late to the corral then your stuck at the back
> 
> I saw this at W&D and every race at Marathon weekend.  At W&D there were guys who must have missed when they slotted B up the chute towards the startline.  They shoved and pushed all the way to the front but the guys holding the corral wouldnt let them go up ahead atleast.


It doesn't help that people here and in various social media groups advise runners to "get to the front of your corral to have a time buffer." The advice isn't wrong, but I can see how folks - especially newbies -  feel like they _have_ to get to the front, even if it means pushing their way up because they didn't get there early enough. I'm a big fan of starting at the back of my corral, just to avoid all that!


----------



## TCB in FLA

While waiting for the half to start, I was toward the front by the fence when this couple came barging up to the front, complete with corral F bibs (this was in D). The girl looked beyond embarrassed, kept turning to the guy, obviously saying something like they shouldn’t be there, while the son of a bench just kept scooting them up. If i had been on the other side of the corral and near a volunteer, I would have said something just to wipe the smirk off that guy’s face.


----------



## cburnett11

ZellyB said:


> You may only really be concerned about the jumping to the front of the corral and walking 4 across (NOT cool) rather than the fact of walking in the first 100 meters, but I can sometimes be sensitive to that, so sorry if I'm misinterpreting the bolded portion.



Sorry @ZellyB if I gave you the wrong impression.  It wasn't about the walking.  That was the least of my concerns, but just exaggerated the other issues I had.  My wife and I were doing intervals ourselves, so certainly understand that.  But I had been watching them enough to know they just began walking from the get go... which doesn't seem like an ideal strategy after you've forced yourself to the front and are already forming a wall in front of people that are excited, anxious, and maybe even already are hoping to sprint to the first port-o-potties... lol.  I even looked behind me for a while after we passed and never saw them start to run, so if they were doing intervals it was a ratio I hadn't seen before.  I have no problem with anyone walking the whole race... it is 26.2 miles either way and it's everyone's right to cover the distance however they want.  But this group didn't appear to be going anywhere near the pace for the corral (it was the giant one starting at 5:30 prediction time), they chose to force their way to the front, and they were walking wide.  The four abreast bothered me the most.  My wife and I might be too sensitive about that, but we ran/walked single file most of the time and we are only two.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> It doesn't help that people here and in various social media groups advise runners to "get to the front of your corral to have a time buffer." The advice isn't wrong, but I can see how folks - especially newbies -  feel like they _have_ to get to the front, even if it means pushing their way up because they didn't get there early enough. I'm a big fan of starting at the back of my corral, just to avoid all that!



I was in the last or second to last wave of every corral I was in for the week despite being in the corral on time. I’m not fussed about the front so I guess it’s easier for me to ignore the idiocy and rudeness of the corral jumpers and pushers. I think you’re right that there are a good number of people who think getting to start 2 minutes earlier (for pushers, I won’t address jumpers) will make or break their race.

As sad as it is, I think rD does as well as they reasonably can at policing. Unfortunately, the mentality of those willing to corral jump and push means they’re unlikely to respond to verbal reprimands and it would be unreasonable for volunteers to get into physical altercations to prevent bad behavior. We’re all at the mercy of everyone practicing respectful societal behavior and, unfortunately, even at Disney we get regular reminders that a portion of society isn’t interested in such things.


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> Sorry @ZellyB if I gave you the wrong impression.  It wasn't about the walking.  That was the least of my concerns, but just exaggerated the other issues I had.  My wife and I were doing intervals ourselves, so certainly understand that.  But I had been watching them enough to know they just began walking from the get go... which doesn't seem like an ideal strategy after you've forced yourself to the front and are already forming a wall in front of people that are excited, anxious, and maybe even already are hoping to sprint to the first port-o-potties... lol.  I even looked behind me for a while after we passed and never saw them start to run, so if they were doing intervals it was a ratio I hadn't seen before.  I have no problem with anyone walking the whole race... it is 26.2 miles either way and it's everyone's right to cover the distance however they want.  But this group didn't appear to be going anywhere near the pace for the corral (it was the giant one starting at 5:30 prediction time), they chose to force their way to the front, and they were walking wide.  The four abreast bothered me the most.  My wife and I might be too sensitive about that, but we ran/walked single file most of the time and we are only two.



All good and like I said, walking 4 abreast ESPECIALLY when it's so crowded is a no-go for me as well!!  There really is just a lot of lack of awareness of your fellow runner in these races.


----------



## cburnett11

ZellyB said:


> There really is just a lot of lack of awareness of your fellow runner in these races.



I try to give most people a pass later on in a longer race.  We all can lose our minds a bit late in a half or full... especially if we've pushed it, had weather issues, or any health complications.  I've seen someone late in a marathon take a cup of water, quickly drink a sip, and throw it right back at the same volunteer.  I couldn't believe it.  I thanked/apologized to the volunteer and seriously judged that runner.  Later on I got to thinking that the runner had probably hit the wall and had just gone into survival mode.  This doesn't really excuse that runner, just got me thinking it wasn't necessarily intentionally rude.  He may have just been barely hanging on with no real awareness of his surroundings.  I've had some real struggles late in marathons and I'm sure I've accidentally cut someone off, muttered something ugly that should've have been audible, or who knows what else.  But when I'm thinking clearly I do my best to respect my fellow runners.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh I think we've all been there late in a race when we do something stupid.  Survival mode is a perfect description!!


----------



## minniegirl19

Has anyone had ankle pain by the bone after a race? My ankle hurt really bad afterwards and I just thought it was normal soreness but over the last few weeks it’s just been a dull pain here and there and then tonight at the end of my run it flared up bad. Trying to figure out if it’s my shoes or I’m running wrong. Hoping it’s not a muscle


----------



## Dis_Yoda

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone had ankle pain by the bone after a race? My ankle hurt really bad afterwards and I just thought it was normal soreness but over the last few weeks it’s just been a dull pain here and there and then tonight at the end of my run it flared up bad. Trying to figure out if it’s my shoes or I’m running wrong. Hoping it’s not a muscle


Ankle pain that lasts that long means something isn’t right.  

Go to a podiatrist or ankle specialist.


----------



## bevcgg

Barca33Runner said:


> Unfortunately, the mentality of those willing to corral jump and push means they’re unlikely to respond to verbal reprimands and it would be unreasonable for volunteers to get into physical altercations to prevent bad behavior.



I was pleased to see at least 2 different volunteers go after jumpers and make them leave the corral. One couple I had just seen jump the fence as the corral was moving, we then passed a volunteer and I mentioned the girl had an H bib (in E)- and he went after them in a flash. I was super appreciative of those volunteers that took those roles seriously.  Confronting someone like that (esp so early in the AM) takes some guts!


----------



## drummerwife

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone had ankle pain by the bone after a race? My ankle hurt really bad afterwards and I just thought it was normal soreness but over the last few weeks it’s just been a dull pain here and there and then tonight at the end of my run it flared up bad. Trying to figure out if it’s my shoes or I’m running wrong. Hoping it’s not a muscle


Dis_Yoda is right you need to be seen by a podiatrist.
There are two major tendons on either side of the ankle. The peroneal tendon on the outside of the ankle and the posterior tibial tendon on the inside of the ankle. Either one of those can become inflamed and cause a lot of pain. The sooner you get it checked out, the sooner you can hopefully get back to pain free running. Good luck!


----------



## Baloo in MI

@minniegirl19 On this note, this is what got me - peroneal tendon.  For me there were two factors the hard slip when I twisted my ankle pretty severely and then the next two plus months where I tried to let it heal on it’s own/run through it.  Eventually going to the doctor and then later getting an MRI showed the damage to the peroneal.  It was pretty extensive and as my surgeon said it would not have healed on its own in a functional way and would have eventually completely ruptured.

Not saying your injury is serious it may be really minor.  But I would suggest letting a specialist take a look at it.  Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## roxymama

JB22 said:


> What gives with people who show up to corrals way late and try to shove and push all the way to the front?
> 
> PSA - if your a$$ shows up late to the corral then your stuck at the back
> 
> I saw this at W&D and every race at Marathon weekend.  At W&D there were guys who must have missed when they slotted B up the chute towards the startline.  They shoved and pushed all the way to the front but the guys holding the corral wouldnt let them go up ahead atleast.



This reminds me of "general admission" at concerts and it's why I think my days of GA seating are over.  Assigned seats from here on out.  
I will say that I think it is ok to politely move up if there are big holes in the corrals, otherwise the back half of each pen of people would be packed in like sardines.  As long as you aren't knocking into anyone and giving people room. But once you hit a wall of people you should stop. That's kind of what I always do.  But I also usually get to the corrals early enough where people are still really spread out.


----------



## hotblooded

roxymama said:


> This reminds me of "general admission" at concerts and it's why I think my days of GA seating are over.  Assigned seats from here on out.
> I will say that I think it is ok to politely move up if there are big holes in the corrals, otherwise the back half of each pen of people would be packed in like sardines.  As long as you aren't knocking into anyone and giving people room. But once you hit a wall of people you should stop. That's kind of what I always do.  But I also usually get to the corrals early enough where people are still really spread out.


I do this too. If everyone is sitting down and there are huge gaps, I move up. I stop at the point where I’d actually have to weave.


----------



## roxymama

hotblooded said:


> I do this too. If everyone is sitting down and there are huge gaps, I move up. I stop at the point where I’d actually have to weave.



Yep my friend and I were just casually walking up and when it was clearly full we shrugged and sat down too.  
I also for my own sake need to let people go fast in front of me and catch them later, because I have a "starting too fast" issue if I'm not careful.  So "toe-ing" the line of a corral would be detrimental to my race plan even without a PR attempt.  I like to be in the middle if possible.


----------



## jhoannam

I got my very own DopeyBadger training plan, so excited to train smart and hard. I have half in April, I run a 15K in October. My goal for the half is 2:11, if I don’t accomplish that I’ll signup for another half. The end goal is Dopey 2020!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It's a great course for a PR, but get ready to trash your quads.


While watching Impressions de France a few hours after the marathon, my quads started to protest the bike riding scene in that film.  



PrincessV said:


> It doesn't help that people here and in various social media groups advise runners to "get to the front of your corral to have a time buffer."


I wonder how large that cushion really is though.  I was in corral F for the marathon and the balloon ladies started roughly 15 minutes or so after I started.  So there really wasn't that much cushion.  I was never warned about being swept and I never heard how far ahead of pace I was, so I figured I would just continue at a comfortable pace knowing that they would warn me.  I ran with the 6:30 pace group until the Haunted Mansion gravediggers so I believed I was okay and wound up finishing in 6:58.

I really think each runner should decide what they want from the experience and they must understand that they might have to choose between a particular photo or being swept especially if they're in a later corral.  



roxymama said:


> I will say that I think it is ok to politely move up if there are big holes in the corrals, otherwise the back half of each pen of people would be packed in like sardines.


Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there's anything wrong with this.  You're not pushing your way to the start of the corral.  You're moving up until there really isn't room to move up.  I usually move forward until there isn't a pocket.  There are usually a few smaller pockets for one or maybe two people.  But if there aren't any, then I just wait.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@cburnett11 DH and I also did intervals for the marathon. He wore the Garmin and paced us. Most of the time I was 6-10 feet behind him. We even do our training runs single file.


----------



## QueenFernando

Disney at Heart said:


> @cburnett11 DH and I also did intervals for the marathon. He wore the Garmin and paced us. Most of the time I was 6-10 feet behind him. We even do our training runs single file.



My DH and I are the same except that I do the pacing. I have to stay about 3 steps ahead of him or he keeps creeping the pace faster and faster.   He's horrible at pacing.  "Run fast until you drop" is his motto.    But he will drop directly behind me if a car is coming.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there's anything wrong with this. You're not pushing your way to the start of the corral. You're moving up until there really isn't room to move up. I usually move forward until there isn't a pocket. There are usually a few smaller pockets for one or maybe two people. But if there aren't any, then I just wait.


I don't think there's anything wrong with it. It's what did. No pushing or shoving at all, just  moved up into open spaces.


----------



## Z-Knight

Has anyone see people get officially moved up in corrals as late as race morning? I mean someone getting an official sticker just before the race? I saw a Youtube couple post expo video where they showed bibs and they were on F. Then later in the video they were in hotel going to sleep and bibs still showed F. But then the following morning, during the race they were all of a sudden both sporting B stickers... And they looked like official ones i saw in other people's race pics. This couple had no business being in B though..4 hour HALF marathon and the guy was running his first one - there was a reason the original placement was in F.

This kind of crap by Disney just has me frustrated .. Either honor the corrals or just do stupid random placement like Run Disney France did in 2018 - btw, the France corrals were really really stupid


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> Has anyone see people get officially moved up in corrals as late as race morning? I mean someone getting an official sticker just before the race? I saw a Youtube couple post expo video where they showed bibs and they were on F. Then later in the video they were in hotel going to sleep and bibs still showed F. But then the following morning, during the race they were all of a sudden both sporting B stickers... And they looked like official ones i saw in other people's race pics. This couple had no business being in B though..4 hour HALF marathon and the guy was running his first one - there was a reason the original placement was in F.
> 
> This kind of crap by Disney just has me frustrated .. Either honor the corrals or just do stupid random placement like Run Disney France did in 2018 - btw, the France corrals were really really stupid


I would guess they either went to runner info and got the switch or they got their own stickers. I have never personally seen that happen race morning but it wouldn't surprise me. I would also guess very few are able to get a switch race morning.


----------



## FFigawi

I'm with @rteetz. I doubt they got them race morning and are more likely to have made themselves stickers. With all the people trying to pick up bibs on race mornings due to true emergencies as well as a sense of entitlement, I find it very hard to believe they're verifying times and providing corral moves too.


----------



## cavepig

Z-Knight said:


> Has anyone see people get officially moved up in corrals as late as race morning? I mean someone getting an official sticker just before the race? I saw a Youtube couple post expo video where they showed bibs and they were on F. Then later in the video they were in hotel going to sleep and bibs still showed F. But then the following morning, during the race they were all of a sudden both sporting B stickers... And they looked like official ones i saw in other people's race pics. This couple had no business being in B though..4 hour HALF marathon and the guy was running his first one - there was a reason the original placement was in F.
> 
> This kind of crap by Disney just has me frustrated .. Either honor the corrals or just do stupid random placement like Run Disney France did in 2018 - btw, the France corrals were really really stupid



Yeah, I doubt they got them race morning, probably made them or got them some other way unofficially.    Sadly, people do that.     Can you message me the youtube link?


----------



## cbj1979

cavepig said:


> Yeah, I doubt they got them race morning, probably made them or got them some other way unofficially.    Sadly, people do that.     Can you message me the youtube link?


Not OP, but I know what video they are referencing.  I didn't notice the Corral change originally, but watched again.  But I also noticed when I went back to watch it on Youtube, that the video is marked as an Ad, and specifically they partnered with RunDisney and Disney Style.  While I have no direct knowledge, I would assume that partnership some how got them the corral change.


----------



## rteetz

cbj1979 said:


> Not OP, but I know what video they are referencing.  I didn't notice the Corral change originally, but watched again.  But I also noticed when I went back to watch it on Youtube, that the video is marked as an Ad, and specifically they partnered with RunDisney and Disney Style.  While I have no direct knowledge, I would assume that partnership some how got them the corral change.


Ah they did have some paid for people doing races with Oh My Disney and Disney Style. While not really great that they got to move up it would make sense since they were “influencers” and essentially a runDisney advertisement.


----------



## cavepig

cbj1979 said:


> Not OP, but I know what video they are referencing.  I didn't notice the Corral change originally, but watched again.  But I also noticed when I went back to watch it on Youtube, that the video is marked as an Ad, and specifically they partnered with RunDisney and Disney Style.  While I have no direct knowledge, I would assume that partnership some how got them the corral change.


What's the video?


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Ah they did have some paid for people doing races with Oh My Disney and Disney Style. While not really great that they got to move up it would make sense since they were “influencers” and essentially a runDisney advertisement.



"influencers" ... our society is stupid. Anyway, paid by disney or not - it is crap that you move people up to those much faster corrals...I mean, ***!!! It's one thing if they actually belonged but didn't get signed up in time, but this is crap.


----------



## Z-Knight

cbj1979 said:


> Not OP, but I know what video they are referencing.  I didn't notice the Corral change originally, but watched again.  But I also noticed when I went back to watch it on Youtube, that the video is marked as an Ad, and specifically they partnered with RunDisney and Disney Style.  While I have no direct knowledge, I would assume that partnership some how got them the corral change.


Ahh, I don't see Ads on youtube so I didn't realize they were partnered. I see the #AD text but I have ad blocking in Firefox so I don't actually get any ads during Youtube videos (YAY!)


----------



## cburnett11

Disney at Heart said:


> @cburnett11 DH and I also did intervals for the marathon. He wore the Garmin and paced us. Most of the time I was 6-10 feet behind him. We even do our training runs single file.





QueenFernando said:


> My DH and I are the same except that I do the pacing. I have to stay about 3 steps ahead of him or he keeps creeping the pace faster and faster. He's horrible at pacing. "Run fast until you drop" is his motto.  But he will drop directly behind me if a car is coming.



We did some experimenting during training, but settled on me being the pacer.  I don't typically use intervals, so it took some getting used to... but I'm decent at paying attention to my Garmin and knowing my wife depended on me helped me stay focused.  Originally she was going to "run her own pace" and I'd follow, but I convinced her to swap after a long run in which she started a little too strong.  It was easy for us to run most of the marathon single file because we actually trained like that.  I'm chatty on long runs and she has no interest in trying to reciprocate.  She'd rather just run quietly and save her breath for that.


----------



## sandam1

During the half marathon, as we entered Epcot, I noticed that Character Spot was open with a 5 minute wait - probably because regular visitors couldn't access it without crossing the running path. This being my first half and because I learned the painful lesson in training to NOT stop moving for anything after mile 10, I contemplated it for a moment and then kept going. But I keep wondering - is there anyone that did stop? What characters were there? I'd love to know what I missed!


----------



## cavepig

sandam1 said:


> During the half marathon, as we entered Epcot, I noticed that Character Spot was open with a 5 minute wait - probably because regular visitors couldn't access it without crossing the running path. This being my first half and because I learned the painful lesson in training to NOT stop moving for anything after mile 10, I contemplated it for a moment and then kept going. But I keep wondering - is there anyone that did stop? What characters were there? I'd love to know what I missed!


I've never read of anyone stopping at Character Stop, but it would be Mickey, Goofy and Minnie.  Or across the way they have Baymax in another spot or Joy and Sadness in another.  Wreck It Ralph was temporarily around there but moving to Imagination.


----------



## sandam1

cavepig said:


> I've never read of anyone stopping at Character Stop, but it would be Mickey, Goofy and Minnie.  Or across the way they have Baymax in another spot or Joy and Sadness in another.  Wreck It Ralph was temporarily around there but moving to Imagination.



That makes me feel a lot better. I would have been kicking myself if I had passed up a chance to meet Joy and Sadness. That might have been worth the pain of trying to get tired legs moving again. While Mickey and Minnie would have been cool, it definitely wouldn't have been worth it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Ah they did have some paid for people doing races with Oh My Disney and Disney Style. While not really great that they got to move up it would make sense since they were “influencers” and essentially a runDisney advertisement.


I think it's a huge mistake by runDisney to give influencers a wildly unrealistic race experience.  Have them run the race?  Fine, but place them accordingly.  So now these paid advertisers tell everyone all about everything they did.  They started the race in corral B, so they probably had substantially shorter character lines than the average first time runner with no proof of time starting from a later corral.  



Z-Knight said:


> "influencers" ... our society is stupid. Anyway, paid by disney or not - it is crap that you move people up to those much faster corrals...I mean, ***!!! It's one thing if they actually belonged but didn't get signed up in time, but this is crap.


Agreed.  The problem with the wildly unrealistic race experience is that the new runner with no proof of time starting from a later corral has a very wrong sense of what's going to really happen on race day.  They're going to stand in their corral for 30+ minutes before starting the race.  Instead of being 45 minutes ahead of the ballon ladies like the "influencers" or corral jumpers, the new no proof of time runner is at best 15 minutes ahead.  The influencer talks about how great it was to meet *insert rare character here* but the new runner discovers a 10 minute line for that rare character.  Next thing you know that new runner is sitting on the parade bus wondering how in the world they got swept after the "influencer" did the same thing.  And if they were signed up for a challenge (I did my first marathon as part of Dopey), they're about to discover that the challenge medal isn't coming.  So now runDisney may well have an upset customer who ins't coming back.  Or even if the new runner finishes the race, they may still be one and done simply because the false experience shared by the influencer does not match reality.  

Yes, I know Disney's brand is built on customer service and magic.  But the 15 minute meet and greet with Mickey isn't happening.  Most of the time, you're getting 1 or 2 minutes.  At best.  But you know something?  It's still very possible to have a magical experience even in that 1 or 2 minutes if your expectations are set accordingly.  But influencers wind up creating outrageous expectations that the average guest will never see.  That doesn't help Disney at all.


----------



## TheHamm

sandam1 said:


> During the half marathon, as we entered Epcot, I noticed that Character Spot was open with a 5 minute wait - probably because regular visitors couldn't access it without crossing the running path. This being my first half and because I learned the painful lesson in training to NOT stop moving for anything after mile 10, I contemplated it for a moment and then kept going. But I keep wondering - is there anyone that did stop? What characters were there? I'd love to know what I missed!


This was probably my biggest surprise running the race.  I almost slammed into a woman who shoved her two small kids into the lane while dragging her stroller under the rope to hop across to get there.  While I imagine it is not a terribly high volume attraction, they should have addressed this and I am surprised they did not.


----------



## JB22

roxymama said:


> Yep my friend and I were just casually walking up and when it was clearly full we shrugged and sat down too.
> I also for my own sake need to let people go fast in front of me and catch them later, because I have a "starting too fast" issue if I'm not careful.  So "toe-ing" the line of a corral would be detrimental to my race plan even without a PR attempt.  I like to be in the middle if possible.



Im talking about people who were weaving in and around people to get by them or asking people to move so they could get through to basically occupy a space that was not really enough for someone to stand in to begin with.

And it wasnt way in advance of the start either, it was once corrals had already started to kind of inch forward as things are getting close to start.


----------



## kleph




----------



## MilesMouse

Hi everyone, random (late) question for the group.

I have a Dopey set of men's medium shirts from race weekend and I wish I had taken the time to switch them to small at the expo. Does anyone have any best suggestions on trading them in for small? I figure I post to some of the many facebook groups out there and see if people were willing to trade any/all shirts. I even thought about emailing rD but figured that would be a longshot a month later.

Thanks!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kleph said:


> View attachment 381549


What an awesome idea.  I may have to steal that one.


----------



## Z-Knight

MilesMouse said:


> Hi everyone, random (late) question for the group.
> 
> I have a Dopey set of men's medium shirts from race weekend and I wish I had taken the time to switch them to small at the expo. Does anyone have any best suggestions on trading them in for small? I figure I post to some of the many facebook groups out there and see if people were willing to trade any/all shirts. I even thought about emailing rD but figured that would be a longshot a month later.
> 
> Thanks!


alternatively monitor EBAY to see if you can get one - I see them up for sale occasionally.


----------



## YawningDodo

Do the themes/signature characters for each of the races change from year to year? If so, when do we find out? I'm already brainstorming costumes and thinking about whether I want to follow the official themes or just do my own thing.


----------



## PrincessV

YawningDodo said:


> Do the themes/signature characters for each of the races change from year to year? If so, when do we find out? I'm already brainstorming costumes and thinking about whether I want to follow the official themes or just do my own thing.


They didn't used to change, but starting with this year, they might. The formerly Pluto 5K was changed to Oswald. And we've heard rumors of the 10K changing from Minnie to ???. Based on rD's descriptions, it seems Donald will keep the half, Mickey the marathon, and Goofy and Dopey their challenges. We'll have to wait and see what happens with the 5K and 10K!


----------



## CF'er

How quickly do the D&B handbags sell out? If we get there Friday lunchtime do we have a chance? 

Also do they sell Challenge "I did it" merchandise at the end of the Half? I don't want to jinx it and pre-buy but it looks like the Expo closes Sat. This is our first runDisney event needless to say. See ya this weekend!!


----------



## rteetz

CF'er said:


> How quickly do the D&B handbags sell out? If we get there Friday lunchtime do we have a chance?
> 
> Also do they sell Challenge "I did it" merchandise at the end of the Half? I don't want to jinx it and pre-buy but it looks like the Expo closes Sat. This is our first runDisney event needless to say. See ya this weekend!!


Are you looking at Marathon Weekend 2020 or Princess Weekend 2019? 

For marathon weekend they typically do not sell out of the Dooney's very fast if at all recently. 

I did merch can be found at the finish but selection may be poor. The expo would be the way to guarantee what you want.


----------



## CF'er

Princess Weekend 2019. And thanks for the hint on the merchandise.


----------



## rteetz

CF'er said:


> Princess Weekend 2019. And thanks for the hint on the merchandise.


2019 Princess Half Marathon Weekend


----------



## CF'er

I'm sorry I thought this was the Princess Thread. My bad.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Thought about our awesome DATW meetup the other day! Does anyone have pictures they could post here or PM from the Photopass lady that took our group photo?? 

She was able to scan a few of our bands but I didn’t have mine with me! TIA!


----------



## Bree

Princess_Nikki said:


> Thought about our awesome DATW meetup the other day! Does anyone have pictures they could post here or PM from the Photopass lady that took our group photo??
> 
> She was able to scan a few of our bands but I didn’t have mine with me! TIA!



Try this. The resolution may not be the best since DIS limits the file size. PM me your email if you need a better resolution.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> The expo would be the way to guarantee what you want.



Yep. Earlier the better. This year was the first time in like ten years I was able to find a race jacket in my size by the time I hit the expo. I didnt get it because someone else said they bought one for me (which I never got) so I ended up empty again this year but at least the expo had what I wanted for a change.


----------



## jhoannam

I started a mini-marathon trip report in my August PRT. Looking back at the pictures has me super excited for Jan 2020!!!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/is-it-a-secret-or-a-lie-august-2019-bday-trip.3710361/page-2


----------

